#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-06
<gjp> 我问一下，ubuntu中有一个hpjis的更新，如果我不想装，该怎么办？
<gjp> 说错了，是hpijs、hplip、hplip-data、libhpmud0
<gjp> 好静呀。。。
<lei> 没人说话啊
<AleiPhoenix> 早安。
<lei> 我emacs开启了服务模式后总是不能正常关机
<AleiPhoenix> 呃……某不用emacs...
<AleiPhoenix> vim党人.
<Relaed> Good Morning
<AleiPhoenix> morning~
<arzyu> Good Morning !
<tenzu> 包包总是神出鬼没
<lei> 不
<lei> help
<zltan_> hi all
<^k^> zltan_, 好  10:03 
<looler> 我的显示有问题？
<jiero> 谁玩了OpenClonk/Clonk Rage了？交流一下
<ultimatebuster> 改DNS能够破学校的墙吗？
<jiero> 还有人用sezen么？
<flyfrog> ultimatebuster:翻学校的墙？
<ZhangNing> 我用gedit去打开一个文件的时候显示是正常的，可是前面加上sudo之后显示就不正常了，这是为什么啊，改怎么办阿
<ultimatebuster> flyfrog: yes
<ZhangNing> 很奇怪
<GinTonic> 怎么进那个#LINUX聊天室阿？
<GinTonic> 怎么进那个#LINUX聊天室阿？
<jiero> GinTonic: /j #LINUX
<ultimatebuster> flyfrog: 学校的墙很。。。
<ultimatebuster> 我的网站都被挡了。
<GinTonic> (10:26:48 AM) jiero: GinTonic: /j #LINUX
<flyfrog> 就是禁止你上一些网站是吧
<jiero> ????
<GinTonic> 输入/ #LINUX？
<jiero> GinTonic: 在你输入文字的当前窗口输入 /j #LINUX
<flyfrog> 我们学校只让上新视野英语和CCTV，还有学校网站
<ycerror> 新视野英语＋1
<contradiction111> ......
<GinTonic> 怎么提示需要注册昵称阿？
<GinTonic> (notice) [##linux-overflow] Make sure your nick is registered, then please try again to join ##linux.  If you are using the freenode webchat  gateway, we do apologize, but do to abuse it is not allowed in the channel at this time.  Thank you. (no idling here please)
<GinTonic> 要注册的nick是什么东西阿
<jiero> GinTonic: 那你就注册吧，肯定是那里防止灌水/胡乱加入。。。
<jiero> 如果你连这个都不知道，你还是别去了。
<GinTonic> 去看看
<jiero> 你看的懂英文吧？
<flyfrog> 学校网站那个是防火墙防着呢吗？
<GinTonic> 懂几个单词，差不多日常hello，ok 啥的
<flyfrog> 筛选ip？
<GinTonic> 去哪里注册都没搞清
<jiero> GinTonic: 。。。那你去干嘛。。。
<GinTonic> 去看看，哪里都老外？
<flyfrog> GinTonic 你用的什么 irc软件？empathy?
<GinTonic> pidgin
<jiero> 到处都是频道，你干嘛加一个需要注册的？
<flyfrog> 换irssi,你就知道怎么用了
<jiero> 。。。
<GinTonic> 那个注册的人多
<GinTonic> irssi 干什么的
<flyfrog> GinTonic:用irssi /msg nickserv help自己看
<GinTonic> 这里怎么没看到有人提问、回答问题阿，好像很少
<flyfrog> GinTonic: sudo apt-get install irssi
<GinTonic> irssi /msg nickserv help
 * jiero 认为没什么问题。。。。
<GinTonic> 你们都用什么登录irc的，我还要能登录MSN的
<flyfrog> GinTonic:想看英文可以去看看 #ubuntu , /join #ubuntu即可
<iFvwm> GinTonic: bitlbee可以irc+msn
<ultimatebuster> flyfrog: 我们的校园网基本上什么都不能用。
<ycerror> 用手机登录的IRC……
<jiero> GinTonic: irc client 常见的10种以上。
<jiero> 没有啥都。
<GinTonic> irssi 字符端的阿 ？
<lainme> ultimatebuster: 登录外网要收费的吧，没账号密码？
<jiero> 聊天不全是字符吗？
<jiero> 有区别？
<ultimatebuster> lainme: 没有啊，就是被挡了。
<contradiction111> 我正在win7下用网页登陆。。。。
<ultimatebuster> 有很多外网，但是有些网站上不了。
<GinTonic> 我用gnome 桌面linux ，debian。
<GinTonic> jiero irc client源里有吗，名字是什么
<GinTonic> irssi 说明里是irc客户端，不知道能登录msn不
<jiero> GinTonic: irc client 意思就是irc客户端。。。。比如 empathy xchat irssi
<GinTonic> 我装empathy 好像不能登录msn阿
<GinTonic> 只有三项
<jiero> 我能。
<GinTonic> 加入账户里只有三项，你怎么登录msn的
<jiero> 忘了
<flyfrog> ultimatebuster:是不是上网的时候要经过主机筛选ip
<lainme> GinTonic: 安装bitlbee或者minibuf，任何irc客户端都能登录msn
<flyfrog> ultimatebuster:学校的主机当路由？
<GinTonic> 据说要修改系统目录里一个文件，我装完后，根据网上搜索提示，找不到路径
<ultimatebuster> flyfrog: 不太清楚。可能把。
<ultimatebuster> 用的是iboss filter
<GinTonic> 安装bitlbee或者minibuf，哪个好一点，就是功能好，稳定
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 又见这样问得。。。
<jiero> 最讨厌了，找最好的
<GinTonic> 不是最好的，是好点的，没办法，软件总有区别阿，我用AMSN登录，有时候输入不了文字
<iFvwm> GinTonic: 自己先搜索，别人不是保姆哦
<iFvwm> 提供了关键词，还不够啊
<GinTonic> 头疼，网上linux的资料太少了，一旦百度，统统千篇一律，竟是转载，真想抽死这帮丫的
<iFvwm> 谁教你用百度的
<flyfrog> ultimatebuster:这个我也不清楚了，回头看看tcp/ip吧，这日子太难搞了
<GinTonic> google教我用百度的
<iFvwm> 都是小软件，安装年了试试嘛。 GinTonic
<iFvwm> nnnd
<GinTonic> 试试吧
<iFvwm> google自己砸招牌？
<flyfrog> GinTonic 百度或者谷歌 搜索内容 + site:ubuntu.org.cn/
<GinTonic> 哈哈
<GinTonic> 装了bitlbee，怎么启动？
<iFvwm> 服务器设置 localhost:6667
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=300506&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - opera 跑 bitlbee
<lainme> GinTonic: 应该已经启动了，连接localhost
<hata> google的时候顺便把安装方法也搜出来嘛
<hVenus> 问一个，ubuntu下面的jdk用哪个？
<palomino|working> 我用的还是sun-java
<MeaCulpa> 为啥要用别的
<palomino|working> 默认现在是openjdk吧。。
<iFvwm> openjdk-6-jre
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 你经常用到jdk?
<tenzu> 神怎么又换nick了？
<palomino|working> 做j2me得用阿 , iFvwm
<MeaCulpa> java本来就很少用到，open更少用到
<MeaCulpa> o... j2me
<iFvwm> 没换
<iFvwm> 破马，，是 java派的。。
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> no
<iFvwm> js派？ lol
<palomino|working> 只会点j2me
<iFvwm> 奸商派
<GinTonic> sun-java
<hVenus> 谢谢
<hVenus> thanks
<Warm_HUG> `new
<Warm_HUG> `n
<ofan> http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/05/0723235&from=rss
 * messi 有没有人用过台电科技那种具有物理写保护功能的4G u盘？能不能直接格式化？第一次使用，写不了数据……
 * lenage :-)
<DaBao> 瘟到死下面，什么截图工具好点？要能延时的，需要截窗口和菜单
<jiero> DaBao: Lightscreen
<lenage> lenage: test
<DaBao> 好的，我找找去
<jiero> lenage: alpha
<lenage> jiero: beta
<DaBao> 需要截两张瘟到死下的图，写点教程
<Warm_HUG> OMG,刚刚看爱稀奇的图片，里面有几张比较“艺术”的，结果给一位大姐看到。fml
<juju> ?
<juju> hello
<jiero> gogogo
<^k^> juju, 好  12:37 
<juju> do people
<John_Morgan> 请问怎么 module 新加载驱动
<juju> fedora 14 he ubuntu 几乎是一样
<John_Morgan> 有人说ubuntu 下"echo rt2870sta >> /etc/modules"
<John_Morgan> 但是我F14没有 /etc/modules 这个文件。
<juju> 不搞这个不明白
<NoIE> 和驱动有关的，我只知道lsmod命令。。。
<jiero> inkscape的事情，scribus的事情。都问了～～～
<billlee> 问一个 socket 编程的技巧性问题：在 TCP 流中怎样确定一个请求已经发送完了？比如 HTTP 请求："GET /index.html HTTP/1.0\nHost: www.example.com\n" 服务器怎么知道客户端的请求已经发完了呢？
<Decade> Hello! Every body!
<henry_cui> php的问题在哪里问呀
<henry_cui> nginx+php配置方面的问题
<jzmer> 现在GFW是不是也审查ip？刚刚我用代理访问 http://173.194.37.104/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=990&bih=478&q=%E6%9D%8E%E9%95%BF%E6%98%A5&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= 就没问题而 换成 www.google.com 就有问题
<jzmer> 我的 dns 是 129.132.250.2
<jzmer> 用的是 privoxy 的 forward-socks4a 到某美国地址
<jzmer> 或者说这是GFW审查 http header 的表现？
<jzmer> 但是以前不是说 privoxy 可以过滤 http header 的吗？
<ofan> reddit 挂了
<jzmer> 诸位用 vpn/ssh/socks 翻墙的大大一般怎么处理 dns 问题呢？
<jzmer> 比如 dig www.wenxuecity.com@8.8.4.4 在本机运行总是 recurse 掉
<ofan> dns啥问题
<taotao> virtualbox 装载ubuntu怎么样的
<taotao> 运行可以哇
<jzmer> 然后很多网站只能通过直接ip访问，不能用域名
<ofan> 换dns
<jzmer> 就像刚才我 post 的那个李长春的例子
<taotao> 虚拟机装ubuntu还需要分区分swap吗
<jzmer> 129.132.250.2 这个可是瑞士 eth zuerich 的 dns 啊
<jzmer> 应该不会拦截的
<jzmer> 但我就是不清楚现在gfw有没有强到在收到非法dns/domain name请求的时候就把链接断掉
<ofan> traceroute google.com
<jzmer> 要这样的话就只能在远程运行 firefox 了
<jzmer> ofan: http://pastebin.com/cWmMt219
<jzmer> ofan: 居然被route到辽宁山西……
<ofan> 这不很正常么
<jzmer> ofan: 但是为什么facebook之类的网站还是只能用ip上呢？
<ofan> 估计你dns的问题
<jzmer> 行，我换 mit 的试试
<taotao> facebook能直接用ip上吗？
<Relaed> facebook...
<wpf> :-D
<Decade> Help!  Who can help me ?
<Decade> ^k^: Can you help me?
<v_v> Decade, what's your problem
<v_v> Decade, k is a bot
<Decade> v_v: Now I'm working in ubuntu 10.10 32bit, how can I install ubuntu 10.10 64bit with the harddisk fantion?
<Decade> - -!
<Decade> v_v:  bot??.........
<jzmer> ofan: norton 和 google 的 dns 都试过了……还是一样
<v_v> Decade, do i look like a bot ?
<ofan> 我用opendns的
<jzmer> ofan: 我再试试看
<v_v> Decade, google it or someting , this is not a question, this is stupid
<Decade> v_v: I don't know, and i don't care it.
<Decade> v_v: ...........
<jzmer> ofan: 现在的情况是连firefox里面直接http://38.99.106.19/index.html都不行……
<jzmer> 那个是 wenxuecity 的 ip
<mengfei> jzmer: 我用vpn上网没遇到过你那样的问题
<jzmer> mengfei: vpn 不需要重新设置 dns 吗？
<mengfei> 不要啊，直接上就好了，
<jzmer> 那你知不知道有没有可以不要钱试用的 openvpn ？
<mengfei> 用greenvpn,速度不错，不过每月只有200M流量
<mengfei> 还有tenacy这个，这个有免费的，不过没有greenvpn好
<Decade> 谁知道32位ubuntu环境下硬盘安装64位系统的办法？
<jzmer> mengfei: 谢谢啦，我都收藏着。
<jzmer> 你说 tenacy 是不收钱的？
<ofan> Conque Shell实在太帅了
<Decade> ofan: 你来了？太好了。
<mengfei> tenacy有免费的，没有限制，就是不稳定，有时不能用
<ofan> Decade: ??
<Decade> ofan: 你知道在32位系统下如何硬盘安装64位系统吗？
<ofan> 用vim的推荐试一下 http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2771
<^k^> ⇪ title: Conque Shell - Run interactive commands inside a Vim buffer : vim online
<mengfei> 你还是付费买吧，一个月9块钱
<Decade> ofan: OK，我去看看。
<Decade> ofan: 谢了。
<ofan> Decade: 不清楚啊  我没装过64位的
<jzmer> mengfei: 那还不如我去 santrex 买……贵不了多少
<Decade> ofan: 咯。
<ofan> 我卖的9块一月
<mengfei> ofan: 你卖的什么啊？
<ofan> mengfei: vpn
<mengfei> 什么vpn?
<ofan> openvpn
<hk_> nick hkkk
<hk_> ls
<hk_> list
<jzmer> 有没有人用过 trilightzone 的服务器？
<zxzx> 问各下各位怎么通过irc回ubuntu论坛上的贴子 我在论坛上搜索了 没找到答案
<John_Morgan> 3g无线上不了irc, 上不了ftp么？
<iol> 今天还是没有讲座
<iol> 管理员傲娇了。
<iol> zxzx: 以前是用bot回的，不知道现在有什么高科技了。
<gad-zllang> .有人帮下，，用GRUB启动PE盘，，进PE的时候出现蓝屏。。
<cch> 大家用firefox4了吗
<cch> 速度太牛了
<cfy> zxzx: 没有这个功能了，貌似
<cch> 这是我见过速度最快的浏览器了
<iol> 网慢，用啥浏览器都没感觉。
<iFvwm> cch: 那是fx就重来没快过。
<zer4tul> cch: 什么地方快了？
<zer4tul> cch: 启动？js？还是html渲染？
<cfy> zer4tul: 囧 。。。我的键盘还没发货
<iFvwm> 啥键盘。
<iFvwm> 上次谁推荐过键盘的
<zer4tul> cfy: 我晕，这也太慢了吧？
<iFvwm> gebxxx那家伙
<zer4tul> cfy: 什么原因？
<cfy> iFvwm: ducky 1087
<iFvwm> url
<cch> 打开网页的速度
<cfy> zer4tul: 没货，然后他要进。。。再加上船运延误啥的。。。。
<cch> 你现在可以试一下
<iol> cfy: 不就台湾么
<zer4tul> cfy: 汗……
<cch> 可以说现在的版本，比chrome还牛的多
<cfy> iol: 是阿。。。。我也郁闷。。。
<zer4tul> cch: 没这么夸张吧？
<cfy> 您好,您今日問的時間好準確.今日可以發出給您
<cch> 真的
<cfy> iol: zer4tul iFvwm 终于要发货了。。。。。雷牛满免。。。。
<cch> 我也是刚使用
<lyc> 谁有现在可以用的网路电视的播放列表吗
<lyc> 我在网上找来好多 都不能用 最多能看一两个台的
<zer4tul> cfy: 不容易啊
<cfy> zer4tul: 是阿
<iol> cfy: 1087多少钱？
<zer4tul> cch: 我还是等它稳定了再说
<zer4tul> iol: 500多
<cfy> iol: 599
<zer4tul> cfy: 话说pro2手感确实不错
<zer4tul> cfy: 就是价格……
<cfy> zer4tul: 我看看机械的手感。。。。还没用过机械。。。。
<iol> ^k^: help
<iol> > b
<^k^> iol, 15:01:18 up 1 day, 18:48, 2 users, load average: 0.05, 0.19, 0.24
<iFvwm> http://detail.zol.com.cn/keyboard/index258293.shtml
<zxzx_> iol 现在还能用不
<iol> zxzx_: 什么？
<zxzx_> iol 通过bot上论坛
<iol> zxzx_: 不能了吧。
<zxzx_> iol 哦 谢谢
<cfy> iFvwm: Net::IRC模块是perl写得阿。
<iol> 看名字就像
<NoIE> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q242254712.htm
<zxzx_> 如果irc输入的结果超过一屏 如何让他分屏 就像命令输出定向到more命令分屏
<zxzx_> 输出的结果
<zxzx_> 滚得太快看不清楚
<John_Morgan> zxzx_: irssi:  Page UP-Down
<iFvwm> cfy: 你干吗
<iol> 估计是看记录吧
<zxzx_> 如何让他输出一屏就暂停 按某一个键再显示下一屏
<zxzx_> iol 就是 有时候看在线列表  频道列表
<iFvwm> zxzx_: 自己改客户端就是
<iFvwm> 除开客户端支持外挂脚本过滤
<zxzx_> iFvwm 我用的irssi 如何改
<zxzx_> iFvwm  改配置文件？ 如何修改？
<lex_> 好不容易进来了
<iFvwm> 找irssi的perl插件吧。
<zxzx_> iFvwm 好的 我去找找看
<lex_> 这个 IRC是用的那个 聊天服务器？
<zxzx_> iFvwm 我先看看irssi 的man里面说到有没有
<lex_> 为什么 我用那个自带的聊天工具链接不上这个聊天室？
<iFvwm> 外挂的那种。不是自带的
<iFvwm> irc本来就有单行最长的限制的。
<zxzx_> iFvwm irssi支不支持外挂
<iFvwm> 你那是窗口小了，才显示太满。
<iFvwm> zxzx_: 有script的目录
<hk_> 我用xchat上irc挺好用的
<zxzx_> hk_  xchat 必须要在gui下 irssi在text mode也可以用
<zxzx_> iFvwm 有时候我要看freenode.net的频道列表 那个太多 就是全屏 照样显示不了
<lex_> 求这个频道。。。irc.freenode.net
<lex_> 是这个服务器吗？
<iFvwm> 你如果在tty。可以设置framebuffer的分辨率。提高就是
<hkkk> irc.freenode.net 是服务器
<zxzx_> hk_ 我一般是在init 3
<srdgame> lex_: 是的
<iFvwm> 频道列表，那本来就无数的。几千吧。刷了干吗。
<iFvwm> 不如去熟悉irc的命令，过滤刷频道
<zxzx_> iFvwm  找个人喜欢的频道进去看看啊
<iFvwm> 你找 happyaron 问，怎么过滤刷吧。
<zxzx_> iFvwm  gnu的很多项目官方irc都在上面
<iFvwm> 当然，可都不需要刷。你想什么软件，直接join就是
<GG1> 我来个去。。我终于来了
<zxzx_> iFvwm  OK
<Warm_HUG> 哈哈
<cfy> iFvwm: 我的路由就可以上irc了呀，远程管理。
<GG1> 有没有搞网络安全的？
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 比我还蛋疼
<GG1> ping warm_HUG
<iol> 里面有没蛋的么？
<Warm_HUG> GG1: 重口味?
<GG1> :-D
<zxzx_> SB
<Warm_HUG> iol: 咪咪没来?
<GG1> 这个频道不会被监控吧。。
<iol> Warm_HUG: 不认识
<zxzx_> irssi alias里面居然有个SB =scrollback
<Warm_HUG> iol: 改天介绍给你.
<iol> Warm_HUG: 别，我不好这口
<Warm_HUG> .
<iol> zxzx_: vi也有啊
<GG1> 日。。有没有搞安全的？
<GG1> 网络安全的？
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 你怎么疼了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 哈哈，你可以去掉crontab了。以后我的bot叫你下班好了XD
<iol> GG1: 要干嘛？
<hkkk> 搞安全 指的是干什么？
<GG1> 我去。。我还不会单独聊天？
<GG1> 用那个命令？
<hkkk> 我也不会 怎么回复别人
<zxzx_> hkkk /say 昵称  加内容
<zxzx_> hkkk 私聊不显示在这上面就是 /msg 昵称 加内容
<hkkk> zxzx 谢谢！ 会用了
<K_Sam> zxzx_: /asy 是干什么用的？
<iFvwm> cfy: 你蛋痛。
<cfy> iFvwm: ....
<iFvwm> cfy: 难道还准备开一个收费唤醒业务？
<hkkk> whois GGl
<DaBao> 求助： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=308349
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助：系统不能启动，同时无法挂载 /home 分区
<hkkk> DaBao  试试 dmesg | tail
<DaBao> 好的
<K_Sam> hkkk 呵呵
<K_Sam> hkkk: 呵呵
<zxzx_> DaBao fsck试过没有
<K_Sam> 证实，/say 和 ： 效果一样
<DaBao> 還沒
<hkkk> : K_Sam ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 干嘛总收费。。。。对你特别开的。。。。。
<cfy> lol
<K_Sam> 不是，应该是，K_Sam+tab
<hkkk> : 和 /say
<hkkk> 不一样啊
<cfy> I_am_a_new_user: hi fresh....
<I_am_a_new_user> 我是大宝
<iol> 哈哈
<cfy> I_am_a_new_user: 囧
<Warm_HUG> cfy: remote 到路由,然后irc,难道不疼?
<I_am_a_new_user> 这个账号是在U盘系统中的
<tenzu> 大宝，天天见
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 不是阿，bot阿。
<Warm_HUG> I_am_a_new_user: 哪只大宝?
<iol> cfy: 你家bot生活真差
<zxzx_> : I_am_a_new_user /和home分区是什么文件系统
<cfy> iol: .
<I_am_a_new_user> dmesg | tail 得出的结果在这：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=308349&p=2148264#p2148264
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助：系统不能启动，同时无法挂载 /home 分区
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 你倒是给个好窝呀?
<I_am_a_new_user> 都是Ext4的
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 路由不是挺好。。。。
<zxzx_> ： I_am_a_new_user 你试试现在手工挂载看能挂载不
<I_am_a_new_user> 我估计是周未的时候有谁来开过电脑，不懂怎么弄就强行关机了。。。。
<I_am_a_new_user> 试过了不行，就是帖子中的那些输出
<K_Sam> I_am_a_new_user: 强行关机这么可怕？
<I_am_a_new_user> 之前说Ext4抗意外断电的性能不好，现在看来是真的
<Warm_HUG> 原来有类似winhex的东西
<Warm_HUG> xxd
<I_am_a_new_user> 见鬼的是/home也挂不上了。。。。
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: 哪里的电脑？
<Warm_HUG> I_am_a_new_user: check了没?
<I_am_a_new_user> 办公室的
<iol> 楼主头像好可爱啊
<K_Sam> I_am_a_new_user: 还能启动吗？
<K_Sam> 你们这么还能看到头像？
<I_am_a_new_user> 还好是手下的电脑，数据不多也不太重要
<iol> /dev/sda3是什么分区，
<I_am_a_new_user> 是/home分区
<I_am_a_new_user> ／直接是未知格式了
<zxzx_> ： I_am_a_new_user 最近更新没有 现在是你的系统识别不了文件系统 会不会是更新出问题了
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: 现在是要回复资料？
<I_am_a_new_user> 这台电脑直接关了更新的
<iol> 找个live系统 fsck下
<I_am_a_new_user> 是啊，一个弟兄的照片还在上面呢
<zxzx_> I_am_a_new_user fdisk -l /dev/sda3 显示的是什么
<I_am_a_new_user> Cannot open /dev/sda3
<ofan> 跟目录能不能挂在上？
<I_am_a_new_user> 。。。。，晕啊
<I_am_a_new_user> 根本不识别
<I_am_a_new_user> 只有引导扇区还可以用
<zxzx_> I_am_a_new_user 是root或sudo fdisk不
<ofan> ..
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: fdisk /dev/sda
<iFvwm> cfy: 那我还要上网。你给网费不。
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: 那个 dmesg 哪来的？都不能启动了
<iFvwm> 话说，我这还没电源。
<calebot> iFvwm: 人体供电？
<I_am_a_new_user> 我把那个输出贴到帖子里了
<zxzx_> I_am_a_new_user livecd可以挂载上这两个分区不
<iFvwm> 那要研究下，怎么稳压。 calebot 你试试先。
<I_am_a_new_user> 挂不了。。。。
<I_am_a_new_user> 哎，看来似乎只能让这几个弟兄节哀了。。。。。
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: 用 ddrescue / gddrescue 备份然后修复分区
<cfy> iFvwm: 上嘛，你来我寝室，我开wifi.....
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: 或是直接找文件 pattern
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<cfy> iFvwm: 你还没电源阿。。。。
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: 图档/文档 很好救的
<I_am_a_new_user> calebot:  好的，我再试试，谢谢
<calebot> I_am_a_new_user: 总之先备份
<calebot> 备份完啥都不怕
<I_am_a_new_user> 这个账号先下了，研究一下这个分区修复去。。。
<I_am_a_new_user> calebot:  嗯嗯，好
<I_am_a_new_user> 记住了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我包到啦,lol
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 电脑双肩包
<iol> cfy: 好东西不少啊
<cfy> iol: 主要是买了键盘，不买包，带回家，难度有点大XD
<cfy> iFvwm: 下班。
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/126485
<iFvwm> 这么傻的价格
<iol> iFvwm: 有人看，目的就达到了。
<iFvwm> 不致于去看吧
<iol> iFvwm: 起码我就看了一眼啊。
<iFvwm> 你进去看的？
<roylez_> iFvwm: .
<iol> iFvwm: 还有领导在上面卖东西，下面的人高价买的。
<iol> iFvwm: 不是，我看了你那图
<gjp> 大家在lin下多用什么翻G——F——W呢？
<A_corner> gjp: SSH m嘛...
<DaBao> 牆不怕高，有門就行
<gjp> A_corner: 哪弄的ssh？
<iFvwm> roylez_: 帮我顺一个ibm原装键盘来
<cfy> iFvwm: 你在上面开店，然后到这里卖。。。。
<gjp> A_corner: 我多用Hyk。。。
<A_corner> gjp: ä¹°
<cfy> iFvwm: 机械？
<iFvwm> cfy: 我。。才不折腾
<cfy> iFvwm: ibm原装又不机械的吧
<A_corner> gjp: 一年 40 RMB
<iFvwm> 当然是要好的。总有好的吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 都是薄膜吧。。。。能有啥好？
<cfy> iFvwm: 而且也是pc布局。
<iol> cfy: 不啊，那些也是精品
<iFvwm> 薄膜的？那不要
<cfy> iol: 怎么精法？
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么会机械呢？
<iFvwm> 搞一个那led的万键之王？
<cfy> iFvwm: ibm不出键盘的吧。
<iFvwm> 手感好的，就行
<gjp> A_corner: 厉害，不愿买，费劲。。。一直用Hyk+geapp耗。。
<iFvwm> 总有啊。有台机的啊
<A_corner> gjp: 是买东西费劲还是折腾费劲》。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110757833 这个适合你。。。。
<iFvwm> 这么丑的。
<gjp> A_corner: 关键我还得开网银。。。。还有支付宝什么的，。。。
<lei> 微博上刚有人换了一个键盘就是ibm
<lei> 的
<iol> cfy: 键盘中的阿迪王
<iol> 我同事也用的ibm的。
<iol> 键盘
<iFvwm> nnnd 你不就是看到不需要换按键了嘛。那ctrl cfy
<lei> 据说230元淘宝买的,自己装.
<lei> 售后的要500才给换
<cfy> iFvwm: 哈哈，是的XD
<kylewu> cfy: 这个键盘： Sun Type3型按键布局，在A键的左边有一个Control按键，专业、新颖
<cfy> iFvwm: sun布局。
<kylewu> cfy: 感觉好奇怪
<cfy> kylewu: 嗯。怎么会奇怪呢。
<iFvwm> 给我一个10个esc的吧。
<iFvwm> 蛋痛
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<cfy> iol: 是阿，
<iol> iFvwm: 你得接脚下
<iFvwm> 只要10个esc就够了
<kylewu> cfy: 还没用过这样的，看来得适应一段
<iFvwm> 组合用
<iFvwm> iol: 不知道速记的键盘吧。
<roylez_> iFvwm: 没有，我的键盘都自己买的
<iFvwm> 同时按，组合的
<iol> iFvwm: 锻练下你的脚趾吧
<iol> iFvwm: 我知道的啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: 你要换emacs,我送你个脚踏板。。。。.
<cfy> kylewu: 不会，我是emacs
<iFvwm> roylez_: 那把你现在的和我交换
<lei> j问一个问题啊!天天上irc管理员怎么获得收入啊
<cfy> lei: 没收入的吧。。。。
<iFvwm> emacs才历来需要脚板
<iol> ^K^不也没收的么
<roylez_> iFvwm: 你taobao上面买俩ibm m系列键盘，给我寄一个
<roylez_> iFvwm: 我现在的，dell 8115的，才40
<iFvwm> 没支付宝
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> dell的原装。
<roylez_> iFvwm: 招商银行网上支付
<iol> iFvwm: 速记那键盘打字太闹了。
<iFvwm> roylez_: 你可以的啊，你要当仁不让嘛
<roylez_> iFvwm: 没钱
<cfy> roylez_: 内部价格？
<iFvwm> iol: 不在乎，别人在乎快
<iol> iFvwm: 我烦啊，我经常坐速记旁边。
<cfy> http://science.solidot.org/science/10/12/06/079215.shtml
<cfy> 中国用超级电脑寻找IQ基因
<iFvwm> iol: 超。你当官的吗？
<roylez_> cfy: ???
<iFvwm> 有钱带速记员出门的。nnnd
<roylez_> cfy: 没内部供货
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。可惜
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,你不做硬件的么。。。不做键盘？
<iFvwm> 赶紧绑架了这 iol。 nnnnd 肯定是高官
<iFvwm> cfy: 我没事做，做键盘。
<roylez_> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1953066606
<cfy>  iFvwm: 那你做啥的？（肯定不做路由)
<roylez_> cfy: 要不你替我买一只？
<iFvwm> 屈蹲弹簧？
<iFvwm> 丑
<iol> 那是练大力金钢指的
<iFvwm> iol: 老实交代
<cfy> roylez_: 我哪有那钱。。。。ee不是钱多么？
<roylez_> iol: 经典型号，停产20年以上了吧
<ofan> IBM屈蹲弹簧轴式机械键盘 MODEL M 系列 PS2接口
<ofan> 还是二手的。。。
<iol> iFvwm: 交代啥，当官的哪有空赔你聊。
<iFvwm> 20年？咋不是串口的呢
<ofan> 图也全挂了
<iFvwm> iol: 额。那你是五角
<iol> iFvwm: 我比五毛贵一点，
<cfy> 打倒五毛!
<iol> 我不出卖灵魂。
<roylez_> iol: 全新的29999  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5718733544
<iFvwm> 绿毛？ iol
<ofan> 人体工程学: 支持
<iFvwm> nnnd 还是直接发展语言聊天算了。
<iFvwm> 折腾啥键盘
<cfy> 这么贵阿。。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee，你可以手了。等崽崽长大再卖掉。当投資了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee，你可以入手了。等崽崽长大再卖掉。当投資了。。。
<iFvwm> 留点钱养老。 nnnd
<cfy> .
<iFvwm> 要不，去买一个投影键盘玩玩？
<iFvwm> 很抱歉，没有找到与“鎶曞奖閿洏”相关的宝贝
<iFvwm> oops
<iFvwm> taobao这不认，，啥编码了
<ofan> http://goo.gl/U4Zma
<cfy> iFvwm: http://search.taobao.com/search?q=%CD%B6%D3%B0%BC%FC%C5%CC&searcy_type=item&s_from=newHeader&source=item&ssid=s5-e&search=y
<ofan> google很幽默..
<iFvwm> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8337136408&ali_refid=a3_420525_1007:1102231077:7::f2ddcbf5df8493cfb8b55d19a2212d2a&ali_trackid=1_f2ddcbf5df8493cfb8b55d19a2212d2a
<iFvwm> 这妹朵便宜
<Decade> iFvwm: ……人家卖衣服，你倒好，打算把人也买过来。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3346991789
<iFvwm> 没人，谁去看它的衣服。
<iol>  /join #taobao
<iFvwm> 不知道谁用过。 cfy
<iol> 不看衣服，只看人行不。
<Decade> iol: ……你更狠。
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个啥原理呢？
<Decade> iol: 下次相亲，你就可以只人去，衣服不用去了。
<iFvwm> 手指遮挡嘛
<Decade> iFvwm: 用手指能挡住？
<cfy> 囧。。。。
<Decade> cfy: 哈哈。
<iol> Decade: 我可以接受
<cfy> 测试bot的房间又进了一个bot,我还以为谁呢。。。。原来还是我的bot...
<Decade> cfy: ?
<Decade> cfy: Who's the bot?
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl:
<Use-Firefox> -h
<cfy> Decade: 没啥，Net::IRC的谋人测试脚本。
<cfy> 默认
<gjp> 问一下：mms用什么下载呀
<cfy> iFvwm: 然后再接受？
<cfy> iFvwm: 然后再接收？
<Decade> cfy: 半明白半不明白，漂过
<iol> gjp: 用mplayer，然后dump吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 下班
<gjp> iol: 不会。。。。
<iFvwm> 光线的，不都是遮挡嘛。还能咋的
<fighterlyt> 求个conky配置
<gjp> wget我试过了，不行
<cfy> iFvwm: 引力感应？
<fighterlyt> 自认为不错的，都发过来
<iFvwm> 我那bot不就是这net::irc
<iFvwm> ? 引力
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个已经废弃n年了。。。。
<Decade> cfy: 有没有10.10下用10.10 iso引导的办法？
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿。
<iFvwm> 可用啊
<cfy> Decade: grub4dos,可以
<cfy> Decade: grub2听说可以。
<cfy> Decade: grub4dos在linux下也可用
<iFvwm> use Net::IRC;
<iFvwm> use Switch;
<Decade> cfy: 如何引导？
<fighterlyt> 求个conky配置
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是可用阿。是作者说废弃阿
<iFvwm> 后续的那模块，罗嗦复杂
<cfy> Decade: google
<iFvwm> 我知道
<cfy> iFvwm: Switch....
<iFvwm> 反正可用正常，irc协议又不会变
<cfy> iFvwm: given,when,lol
<Decade> iFvwm: Tell me, Please!
<iFvwm> 一边去
<cfy> iFvwm: Switch was first released with perl v5.7.3 and removed from v5.13.1
<iFvwm> 虽然老古董。可强壮了。
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 吾继续用Net::IRC 额
<Decade> iFvwm: 切，给你个中指。
<Use-Firefox> 坚决use 5.010;
<iFvwm> Use-Firefox: 你个死家伙。头天搞那么多bot
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: ???
<iFvwm> Decade: 啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 安全么？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 把 Use-Firefox 踢了。
<Decade> iFvwm: Decade 2010年12月06日 16时43分28秒
<Decade> iFvwm: Tell me, Please!	
<Decade> iFvwm 2010年12月06日 16时43分34秒
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥安全？
<Decade> 一边去	
<iFvwm> Decade: ? 不和你说的，你自作多情干吗。
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: 知道了。那天网断了。/connect之后没管，估计这irssi开了很多连接。
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: 看log
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: ...
<Decade> iFvwm: ……可是我刚问完你啊，晕乎，乱了，先google.
<iFvwm> 乱fork出来的吧。
<iFvwm> ç ´obt
<gjp> 究竟咋下mms呀？  连接在此：mms://221.243.119.235/ds_idol/pv/DS_imas_pva_1m_8drefde.wmv
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: bot就一个。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 不讲了。。。
<kylewu> gjp: 下载那个文件，用文本工具打开，应该有链接在里面，那个是真实的下载链接
<cfy> iFvwm: knock off
 * NoIE 现在的蓝光光驱好便宜。。。
<gjp> kylewu: 你接触过mms吗？那个已经是正确的连接了。。。
 * NoIE 有必要买蓝光光驱吗？
<cfy> NoIE: 没光驱的路过。。。
<gjp> kylewu: 我只是想找个下载工具。。。
<cfy> gjp: mplayer可以播放么？
<gjp> cfy: 可以
<cfy> gjp: 那输出到文件吧。
<NoIE> cfy: 我想，即使我有蓝光光驱，我也找不到蓝光光盘。
<roylez_> NoIE: 光驱这东西都很多余
<cfy> gjp: 能给下链接么？
<cfy> roylez_: +1
<gjp> cfy: mms://221.243.119.235/ds_idol/pv/DS_imas_pva_1m_8drefde.wmv
<kylewu> gjp: 我当初是那样下载的
<NoIE> cfy: 我想，即使找得到蓝光光盘，也不一定能在Linux下播放。
<gjp> cfy: 我不会输出。。。
<cfy> gjp: 我看看
<iFvwm> ƃuᴉuᴉɐɯǝɹ 13:3 ,%69 ,s/qʞ 23˙31 ,ǝȷᴉɟ 1 ƃuᴉpɐoȷuʍop
<cfy> iFvwm: 还不下班？
<gjp> cfy: 不用了
<iFvwm> 差点点
<gjp> cfy: 找到了，有个工具叫dget
<cfy> gjp: http://smallken.no-ip.org/blog/2007/07/03/網路應用/311.html
<cfy> gjp: mplayer  mms://song.tw/a.wma -dumpstream -dumpfile stream.wma
<Use-Firefox> downloading 1 file, 13.32 kb/s, 96%, 3:31 remaining # iFvwm, ...
<gjp> cfy: 我找到了一个叫dget的工具。。。
 * NoIE 查了一下，正版的蓝光光盘比蓝光光驱还贵！我还是买本小人书凑合着看吧。。。
<cfy> gjp: 还是mplayer好了:)
<gjp> cfy: 我承认，不装工具也不错，但我得下一堆，还是工具好使。。。
<cfy> gjp: 脚本吧。
<cfy> gjp: 这个工具portage里都没
<gjp> cfy: 好像吧。。
<gjp> cfy: 在此http://sourceforge.net/projects/dget/
<^k^> ⇪ title: dget - download get for linux | Download dget - download get for linux software for free at SourceForge.net
<cfy> gjp: 国产货阿XD
<cfy> http://sourceforge.net/news/?group_id=152018&id=290962
<^k^> ⇪ title: SourceForge.net: dget - download get for linux: News
<gjp> cfy: 还真没注意。。。
<gjp> cfy: 我感觉有点像wget UI
<cfy> gjp: wget ui?不清楚，只用过cli的
<gjp> cfy
<gjp> cfy: 相当的难看。。。
<cfy> gjp: 囧
<cfy> gjp: 看下你的web,我给你搞个脚本
<gjp> cfy: 不用了，多谢。。。
<cfy> :)
<gjp> :-D
<iol> :(
 * NoIE http://teach.siluhd.com/2009/0821/267_7.html
 * NoIE 《星际迷航》的蓝光版，附送战舰模型。不知道是电影附赠模型还是模型附赠电影。
<gjp> cfy: 你说对了，不好用。。。。。我还是用mplayer dump吧。。。
<cfy> gjp: .
<cfy> gjp: 用dumpfile参数
<gjp> cfy: 我知道了，谢了。。
<DaBao> 下了，各位88
<Warm_HUG> 还有人不？
<gjp> cfy: 不过mplayer真够慢的。。。。
<gjp> cfy: :'(mplayer效率。。。。。让人叹息。。。我没用错了命令吧？。。。。。mplayer -dumpfile DS_imas_pva_1m_8drefde.wmv -dumpstream mms://221.243.119.235/ds_idol/pv/DS_imas_pva_1m_8drefde.wmv
<gjp> 把我逼急了。。。。同时dump4个文件。。。
<iGnome> cfy: !
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<cfy> gjp: 貌似是有点慢。。。。
<Decade> cfy: 搞定了，64bit，嘿嘿。
<cfy> Decade: 嗯？啥
<Decade> cfy:  我前天重装了下系统，没注意装成32bit了，刚才不是问怎样引导live cd 的iso吗？现在已经装好了。
<cfy> Decade: 哦:),恭喜
<Decade> cfy: 嘿嘿，喜谈不上，就是可以用上4gb内存了。
<cfy> Decade: 真快。。。。gentoo肯定要一个下午了。。。
<Decade> cfy: ?gentoo？虾米东东？
<Decade> cfy: 另个linux?
<Use-Firefox> -w
<cfy> Decade: 嗯，另一个linux发行版
<cfy> -w
<ofan> -
<ofan> w
<Use-Firefox> ...
<ofan> -w
<Decade> ofan: ? -w啥意思？
<ofan> Decade: 暗号
<Use-Firefox> 估计google出问题了。
<Decade> ofan: ?天王盖地虎？
<Use-Firefox> Decade: 别信。-h下
<Decade> Use-Firefox: -h
<cfy> gjp: mplayer -dumpaudio dvd:// -speed 90
<ofan> Decade: 宝塔震河妖
<Use-Firefox> Decade: type `ib-perl: -h'
<gjp> cfy: dump DVD？？？
<Decade> Use-Firefox: Thanks!
<Decade> ib-perl:-h
<Use-Firefox> google被xxx了？
<Use-Firefox> Decade: 有空格
<Decade> ib-perl: -h
<cfy> gjp: 不是，应该一样的吧，你加上这个参数试试
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> -s
<Decade> ib-perl: -s
<Decade> 表情吗？
<gjp> cfy: sorry 刚才我同时dump 了11个文件，现在已经完了。。。
<Decade> Use-Firefox: 是表情吗？
<Use-Firefox> Decade: ?
<cfy> gjp: 哦
<Decade> Use-Firefox: ib-perl: -s,这个是表情吗？
<ofan> -h
<Use-Firefox> Decade: 不是
<Use-Firefox> -s
<Use-Firefox> <restart>
<Use-Firefox> -s
<Use-Firefox> -h
<gjp> 有人用过迅雷离线吗？
 * Use-Firefox 到#tusooa里头玩bot去了
<iGnome> Only You-约翰 列侬-John Lennon.mp3
<Use-Firefox> ls
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<gjp> cfy: 咱们都陷进去了。。。
<cfy> gjp: 啥？
<cfy> gjp: http://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=MPlayer_FAQ
<gjp> cfy: 我刚发现，其实totem会自动把mms文件dump到用户主文件夹:'(
<cfy> gjp: :)
<gjp> cfy: 咱都被绕进去了。。。
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。这个属于‘学术‘问题。可以研究下。反正也要用mplayer
<gjp> cfy: 好像mplayer比totem节约系统资源。。
<gjp> cfy: 大概差一倍。。。。
<cfy> gjp: -speed参数对于mms没有用。测试过了。。。
<gjp> cfy: 谢了。。。
<cfy> gjp: 没有前端啥的肯定要节省嘛
<cfy> 一般来说。除非一个写得烂，一个写得好。
<gjp> cfy: 我感觉xine比gstrem省资源。。。因为毕竟差得太大了。。。
<Use-Firefox> 19 $highlightNicks{$_} = "\e[35m" for (qw/cfy iPerl iZsh iSlackware/);
<ofan> 推荐几个看图软件
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ?
<gjp> ofan: 一直在用系统自带的
<ofan> gjp: 我系统里没有
<gjp> 我这个叫GNOME之眼。。。。还有F-spot
<gjp> ofan: 我这个叫GNOME之眼。。。。还有F-spot
<happyaron> freeflying: 执行写入的内核要支持btrfs
<gjp> happyaron: ？？
<ofan> 找到了 qiv
<happyaron> gjp: ??
<gjp> happyaron: “freeflying: 执行写入的内核要支持btrfs“？？？
<gjp> cfy跑了。。。
<gjp> 寂寞呀。。。
<iol> ...
<gjp> iol: 没人陪我聊天了。。。
<iol> gjp: 奈不住寂寞的男人
<gjp> iol: 寒。。。。。。。。。
<Warm_HUG> lubotu2: test | Warm_HUG
<lubotu2> Warm_HUG, please see my private message
<Warm_HUG> lubotu2: test | Warm_HUG
<lubotu2> Warm_HUG, please see my private message
<if_else> 各位，刚才 firefox 卡了，stat 是 S1 请问，何解谢谢
<Warm_HUG> lubotu2: test | Warm_HUG
<lubotu2> Warm_HUG, please see my private message
<tenzu> lubotu2: test | tenzu
<lubotu2> tenzu, please see my private message
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> failed...
<tenzu> 这机器人傻了
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<happyaron> !bot | tenzu
<lubotu2> tenzu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<if_else> 各位我有时会遇到，某个进程，卡了，只能 kill 但是不知是什么原因，如何查看是哪里出了问题，谢谢
<jiero> 现在21：36，那么等到21:40//
<lubcat> ...
<tenzu> lubotu2: test | tjjtds
<lubotu2> tjjtds: Failed!
<lubcat> ...
<happyaron> 我一直不明白tds是啥意思。
<Jagdwurst> 土豆丝
<tenzu> 谈党史
<happyaron> 。。。
<ofan> 起源于一个笑话
<lubcat> .....
<reiv> tjj 500次?
<zhxk> 狐瘟向老傲通电话肯求和平，可笑！懦弱的统治者对侵略者说：“我们要和平，不要战争，我们要田器不要武器”有用吗？铸剑为犁，列强入侵时清王朝不也是这么想的吗？昏庸到头了，要是就凭说话能解决问题，那还要警查察干什么？俗话都说”秀才遇到兵，有理说不清“，何况充其量你这班“锈才”？
<ofan> google一下就有了
<lubcat> happyaron: 明白了其实没啥好处。。。真难相信aron不知道。
<jiero> 继续。
<jiero> 下雪了吗？
<ofan> “tjjtds一般是被用来对付那些色狼,流氓等坏人的,希望大家不要乱用,真的很疼的! ”
<zhxk> 说我继续吗？
<happyaron> lubcat: 。。。我真不知道。
<lubcat> 哦。
<zhxk> 好，再来一段
<reiv> ofan: 试过？
<ofan> reiv: 转载
<lubcat> 想像一下就挂掉的感觉
<reiv> while (! 死了) { TJJ; }
<happyaron> reiv: see。。。
<lubcat> ....
<happyaron> ds是到死。。。
<ofan> http://www.cnblogs.com/core/archive/2007/07/06/808698.html
<zhxk> http://twitter.com/#!/georgeincn/status/11732554361081856
<ofan> happyaron: 后来扩展了很多..
<happyaron> ofan: 啊？？？
<ofan> 天津交通堵塞
<happyaron> 。。。
<zhxk> 各位能上twitter 不？
 * reiv 墙内
<lubcat> 天津人民很辛苦啊。
<zhxk> 只是一道柏林墙而已
<sikao_lfs> 到处堵车，我们湖北十堰也开始堵车了。其实我在堵车时观察，大部分是小轿车占75%到80%。应该限制小轿车
<GUN^ROSE> 无聊群众这个群体看来是客观存在的
<lubcat> ....
<sikao_lfs> 堵车的时候。你可以观察。如果去掉小轿车，大概堵的路上要少75%到80%的车
<iGnome> ofan: 这个死家伙，居然毒害 happyaron
<ofan> 被发现了
<reiv> 实行按车主身份证号单双号限行吧。
<iGnome> reiv: 哪里？
<if_else> 各位，emacs 有个 可以使用 Alt 123切换 buffer 插件，叫什么？谢谢
<GUN^ROSE> 建议改成按照身份证尾号放行！
<GUN^ROSE> 看谁还买汽车
<iGnome> GUN^ROSE: 如果这样，应该按照首位数字。
<GUN^ROSE> 哦
<iGnome> 一停，几个省
<iGnome> 额，一半
<GUN^ROSE> 利害啊！
<tenzu> 神又开讲坛了
<GUN^ROSE> 最毒?人心来着...
<lubcat> 开神坛
<GUN^ROSE> 偶还是跑路吧
<iGnome> 不厉害点，怎么体现社会的进步
<ofan> 身份证尾号还有X的
<zhxk> 车主微分证挂在车上？
<GUN^ROSE> 啊？
 * Warm_HUG 你们地球人荼毒生命，居然让钢铁机器和各种生物在一个平面上交通
 * Warm_HUG 野蛮的地球人
<lubcat> .....我们地球人有罪啊..
<iGnome> Warm_HUG: 你个外星货，就知道钻洞
<sikao_lfs> 管理学上太麻烦，成本太高。干脆控制出厂的小轿车数量，而且限定销售区。征收高额消费税
<tenzu> 钻什么洞？
<iGnome> 估计是地洞
<lubcat> 黑
<iGnome> 或者狗洞
<Warm_HUG> iGnome: 哼，你作为野蛮人的一员，还不知羞愧
<GUN^ROSE> 哇咔咔
<sikao_lfs> 实在不行，必须要求所以车都是高性能电子车。全车上下全是嵌入式的电子设备。便于监控，另外必须路上随时载人。
<lubcat> 只会开自行车的路过
<reiv> 实行限量供油好了。每天只放1000L汽油。
<ofan> 一直坐11路的飘过
<sikao_lfs> 如果有某处流量大。就限制部分车往某方向开。
<lubcat> 严禁各种汽车使用各种油。看哪个车还能开得起来
<John_Morgan> 3G网 不能上 irc.freenode.net 怎么办？
<sikao_lfs> 违反者或在车上无相关电子设备的。一律没收并给与处罚。
<iGnome> 今天回家，差点把一辆suv比到对面车道了。
<iGnome> 傻傻的奔驰，似乎是。
<sikao_lfs> 严禁油这个法子不好成本高。容易抄高黑市油价
<iGnome> 不开70码的，都回家。
<happyaron> iGnome: 神劈了他把 lol
<sikao_lfs> 现在是买的起车，但是住不起房
<iGnome> nnnd 都溜马路一样的开车。
<iGnome> 一群一群的杀手哦
<Warm_HUG> 60以下还是可以接受的
<reiv> 给发动机启动前自动都里程表。每天限开100km
<lubcat> 过了就自爆。
<if_else> 各位，emacs 有个 可以使用 Alt 123切换 buffer 插件，叫什么？谢谢
<reiv> 过了自动tjjtds.
<lubcat> .........
 * Warm_HUG 神在下水道都可以飚到250
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: ...
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 鱼雷？
<Warm_HUG> 没反应？
<alvin_rxg> 外星人开 ufo
<Warm_HUG> 没反应 ？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 买的起ufo么
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 你家买得起空气么？
<Warm_HUG> 落后的物种啊
<reiv> if_else: 没听说过123切换buffer的。到这里找找吧：http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/SwitchingBuffers
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Switching Buffers
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 这么发达... 难道全都实现共产主义了
<happyaron> NVIDIA惊呼：“给力”居然不是翻译成GeForce？太不给力了
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 你们无法理解的，观念太狭隘了
 * Warm_HUG 疯了
<Warm_HUG> http://luo.bo/3063/
<kenifanying> 这里有人用mutt没?
<ofan> http://sr71.net/projects/gmailfs/
<ofan> GMail Filesystem over FUSE
<happyaron> ofan: 但是网络不geforce
<if_else> reiv: 兄台，是通过 Alt - 数字键，切换，不好意思，表述不清，谢谢
<ofan> happyaron: 额..  要是可以的话，应该能替代dropbox了
<reiv> if_else: 你的意思我明白，但没见过这种用法。
<reiv> 在天朝，网络是个大问题。
<if_else> reiv: 谢谢了
<reiv> if_else: 知道的话就直接告诉你了。我现在用ido切换buffer，挺顺畅的。
<zer4tul> if_else: 个人倾向于用鼠标点……
<reiv> zer4tul: 这叫关闭菜单用emacs的同志情何以堪啊...
<icesword> hi
<zer4tul> reiv: 切换buffer其实我更多用C-b b
<^k^> icesword, 好  19:14 
<icesword> 听说11.4出了 能升吗
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<lubcat> icesword: 想试水了？
<^k^> tenzu, 好  19:15 
<tenzu> ^k^: 好
<tenzu> ^k^: 好hi
<lubcat> .....
<icesword> 他是botman啊
<lubcat> 嗯。 罗伯特曼
<icesword> lol
<icesword> 是啊
<xmu> wowoto : ?
<xmu> ghost命令也不见了？
<icesword> hi hi hi
<icesword> 有人用11.04吗？
<Warm_HUG> 那个啥维的，仅仅是个bt网站么？
<icesword> 啥呀？lol
<Warm_HUG> icesword: 五月末才出来见人，忙啥啊
<icesword> 看看有什么新特性没
<xmu> ubuntu那紫红主题名字是啥？
<sikao_lfs> 10.04的飘过。。。。。。。
<xmu> 我想去下载一个
<billlee> xmu: Ambiance
<xmu> billlee: thx
<lubcat> 用下载么？。。。主题中不是有？
<xmu> lubcat: archlinux
<lubcat> 呃。。。arch上还一片紫红。。。
<xmu> lubcat: 那你推荐一个
<xmu> lubcat: 用太阳的用了差不多两年
<lubcat> 哦。天天屏幕上看日头。。
<lubcat> 有个黑白搭的主题。我不知道名字还。觉得不错
<icesword> 看老外聊天都看不懂 郁闷
<caleb-> icesword: 写中文！ <- 然后被踢就看不到了
<Warm_HUG> 是非英文，不是歧视chinese
<icesword> 有个bazhang懂中文的。。。。
<icesword> 还是op
<reiv> 人家ascii的locale,中文什么的全是乱码。
<reiv> 问问，有人试过wayland吗？
<caleb-> 张爸？
<Warm_HUG> 同问
<icesword> 巴掌
<icesword> 是台湾的
<xmu> lubcat: nimbus
<caleb-> 听说 nouveau 驱动的 X 可以用 wayland
 * caleb- 懒得试
<icesword> wayland什么东东
<lubcat> xmu: 哦。不清楚啊。这个名字。
 * reiv 曾经试过，可惜失败了。
<Warm_HUG> icesword: 据说是新的代替古老的Xserver的东东
<caleb-> reiv: intel 显卡？
<Warm_HUG> icesword: 自己google下
<lubcat> wayland....围栏。。
<reiv> caleb-: i965
<Warm_HUG> modinfo nouveau :nVidia Riva/TNT/GeForce
<icesword> 真想去]#ubuntu骂人。。
<caleb-> icesword: 啥事？
<icesword> 骂op去
<icesword> 管的多 啥也不让说 没这儿聊的爽
<hata> emacs 的C-/ 啥时候是undo 啥时候是redo
<lubcat> xmu: 不明主题 有图。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=307774
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 第一次发贴，附上才弄好的主题。大家多多关照～
<Warm_HUG> 全世界的用户都无聊的跑去全球级别的房间去闲聊？
<lubcat> .......这房间名字叫地球村
<Warm_HUG> 那可是国际级别的闲聊啊 lol
<icesword> 呵呵
<icesword> 一群老外还挺会造势
<icesword> 搞一群人天天挂在ubuntu的房间里
<happyaron> #ubuntu-offtopic
<icesword> 那些op也不知有工资没
<icesword> 悲剧
<Warm_HUG> icesword: ？
<icesword> 那个topily你没看都怒了 火气大
<lubcat> 没事表去折腾。。。
<Warm_HUG> 以后中文用户变得超多的时候，如果有那一天，这里也会不准闲聊的
<icesword> 哎 英语差
<Warm_HUG> topic没说就不要怪别人撒
<lubcat> 呃。要学点东西。要不将来都进不来了。
<icesword> m$ 是主流啊
<Warm_HUG> 到时候，要瞎扯，就去#ubuntu-cn-xianche
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: #ubuntu-cn-ot 现在就有
<icesword> 还是用m$的多
<reiv> 有#ubuntu-zh不？
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: ot？offtopic？
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: y
<happyaron> reiv: 没了。
<icesword> 闲扯淡用的？
<Warm_HUG> 不知道freenode服务器的宗旨，所以不知道瞎扯是不是属于违规行为
<reiv> 为啥awesome在OFTC上面？
<happyaron> reiv: oftc比freenode历史更久
<kiss_kill> 今天好安静啊
<reiv> happyaron: 前几天去#awesome，发现人出奇的少。后来发现freenode上的原来的马甲。
<happyaron> :)
<kiss_kill> 现在什么地方比较热闹？
<Warm_HUG> kiss_kill: 餐馆
<kiss_kill> Warm_HUG: 一个人，不想去
<kiss_kill> 推荐本小说吧，随便看看
<kiss_kill> 在当当买的书 不知道被快递送哪儿去了
<Warm_HUG> kiss_kill: 三体-三
<reiv> kiss_kill: www.qidian.com
<kiss_kill> 不是vip
<kiss_kill> 上大学的时候 蛮喜欢 黄易的书的，现在网上书很乱 不知道什么是好看的
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 看免费版就好啦
<kiss_kill> 免费的？刚开始都免费的，后来就都收费了
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 很多地方可以看免费的
<kiss_kill> 以前有个书 叫 风月大陆的  蛮不错的，不过好像没写完
<roylez_> kiss_kill: booksky.org
<reiv> kiss_kill: ...
<roylez_> kiss_kill: 你out好多年了
<reiv> kiss_kill: www.zongheng.com，有些给力的书不收费
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 你out好多年了
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 你们现在都看谁的书？
<kiss_kill> 三少？
<roylez_> 恩
<kiss_kill> 番茄？
<roylez_> 恩
<kiss_kill> 都看过了。感觉不怎么样
 * happyaron 不看这些书。
<roylez_> 书荒了
<reiv> kiss_kill: 老白？小白？
<kiss_kill> 小白
<kiss_kill> 还没奔三
<reiv> roylez_: 这个给力 http://www.qidian.com/BookReader/1778314.aspx
<roylez_> happyaron: 小盆宇一边去...
<kiss_kill> 我不跟看
<kiss_kill> 不喜欢
<Warm_HUG> 偷偷的说，现在还在跟一本，完事就不看了
<kiss_kill> 天天等人家码字
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> reiv: 这么短，感觉会太监吧
<kiss_kill> 以前就是跟看  天诛  现在后悔的要死
<reiv> roylez_: 新书。
<kiss_kill> 开头 诛仙  是写得蛮好的
<kiss_kill> 结尾 太烂
<reiv> kiss_kill: 诛仙是言情...
<kiss_kill> 他放的很多洞都没有补好的。
<roylez_> 诛仙从头到尾没看见什么亮点
<Warm_HUG> 胡须用zfish耍了下帅“流逝的流年流淌着流传的流言~流浪的流氓继续着流亡”
<kiss_kill> 刚开始蛮吸引人的，后来就没什么意思了
<reiv> 自从买了kindle，就用kindle看网络小说了。
<roylez_> reiv: ???这样也行？
<roylez_> reiv: 花钱的还是免费的？
<caleb-> 起点还是有不少给老白看的书
<Warm_HUG> 浪费
<kiss_kill> 谁写过nds的内核？
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
<caleb-> 三少番茄是给新人看的
<kiss_kill> 三少番茄的书 写的都很浮躁
<kiss_kill> 很虚
<Warm_HUG> 要看就看playboy，还能保持下英文水平
<roylez_> 不浮躁的不看
<kiss_kill> 其实 以前  手枪的 天魔神谭 还可以的
<caleb-> 市场不同
<reiv> roylez_: kindle纯粹看书。还是电脑下载的。
<roylez_> reiv: 这劲费的...不如直接买书
<caleb-> 商业和文学很难平衡的
<reiv> kiss_kill: 据说《我是大法师》的作者出山了。
<kiss_kill> 谁给NDS编译过内核？
<caleb-> reiv: 但还是一样的渣
<kiss_kill> 我有ndsi ll 想折腾下 嘎嘎
<reiv> roylez_: 网络小说只看一次，看完后的书用来垫桌底？
<kiss_kill> 网络上的小说 个人看法，看看还可以，没什么值得再看的
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 你都看些垃圾当然觉得没啥好看的
<roylez_> reiv: 上厕所应急也行
<kiss_kill> 那你推荐看看呢
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 网上也有很多好书的
<reiv> roylez_: ....
<kiss_kill> 比如呢？
<lubcat> 书都不知道能瞧什么了。。前几天这里的书十元一斤的卖
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 量子力学史话当初在天涯连载呢
<kiss_kill> 那也是当初
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 实体书卖得好，都卖到湾湾了
<reiv> 看网络小说真对不起kinde呀...
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 全文都在天涯的
<kiss_kill> 什么时候去窥一下
<reiv> 本来还想买投影仪看小说的，就是找不到黑白的。
<kiss_kill> 你牛人
<lubcat> 跟卖白菜式的卖书。。书真是没价值了
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 起点垃圾多，但也有好书的
<kiss_kill> caleb-: 推荐下
<caleb-> 上市场专挑烂的买，然后嫌市场不好？
<reiv> 起点榜上的全是小白看的。
<ofan>  传输端点尚未连接   咋搞的？？？？？
<ofan> 文件夹坏死了
<yy-mm-ss> 我需要上传一个800M的文件到网上,ubuntu下有什么好的方法吗???????
<Warm_HUG> 前些天看这个《
<caleb-> 实体书也很多垃圾的，比如郭小四
<caleb-> 但人家赚大钱啊
<Warm_HUG> 前些天看这个《下有什么好的方法吗???????
<Warm_HUG> 20:22 < Warm_HUG> 前些天看这个《
<Warm_HUG> OMG
<caleb-> 这年头是个人就能出实体书
<kiss_kill> 推荐 推荐
<yy-mm-ss> 我需要上传一个800M的文件到网上,ubuntu下有什么好的方法吗???????
<reiv> yy-mm-ss: ftp吧。
<ofan> 分卷压缩 上传
<Warm_HUG> 前些天看这个《天才在左，疯子在右》
<caleb-> yy-mm-ss: 很多免费空间支持好几 G 的
<caleb-> 《天才在左，疯子在右》++
<yy-mm-ss> 那个ubuntuone好慢哦
<caleb-> 《天才在左，疯子在右》 <- 也是天涯连载出实体了
<wowoto> 介绍点主题
<jzmer> ccthere 现在除了翻墙有什么办法可以上？
<kiss_kill> 感觉天涯 现在也不是很火了。里面冷冷的 还是我out了？呵呵
<jzmer> （就是西西河）
<Warm_HUG> wowoto: ？
<wowoto> 瓦让妈妈：D
<wowoto> ：D
<wowoto> Warm_HUG, ：D
<wowoto> 啊啊啊啊
<Warm_HUG> wowoto: 无聊的蛋疼？
<reiv> 无聊就去折腾awesome, xmonad之类。
<alpha080> kde好啊，我一直用...
<alpha080> 童鞋们帮我个忙，到这个网站注册个帐号即可，偶想要抢个手机 ： http://www.eprice.com.cn/member/?op=join&type=suggest&u=c2hlbGRvbg==
<Warm_HUG> alpha080: 这家伙
<alpha080> hehe,不是广告
<v_v> alpha080: 2 naive
<v_v> 你们知道为何这个频道一直都是跑题的？
<alpha080> 这个网站要推荐人啊，多了就可以拿手机了，我不想用vpn去刷
<reiv> alpha080: 哥们儿，高手都不用手机的。
<reiv> alpha080: ubuntu上面差个sim卡就直接打电话了。
<reiv> s/差/查/g
<alpha080> 这个，不行的
<caleb-> reiv: voip
<alpha080> 关键偶的电脑是台式...
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 大小眼，你的眼睛好了？
<reiv> 好像有个电话的发行版...
<alpha080> 最高的才推荐到8个人好像，我要是多叫几个人帮忙，可能还有戏
<alpha080> reiv: 你指的是meego吗？
<reiv> alpha080: 不是meego，具体不记得了。
<wowoto> thunderbird的数据文件在哪设置？
<reiv> win32下是在Application Data下买
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 你在呀.
<reiv> s/下买/下面/
<CyrusYzGTt> ~/.thunderbird/*.ini
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 在。
<reiv> fishoneeyed: http://pastebin.com/rrsdD3xN
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 试试可以用不。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 那天我试了那个最初的版本, 发现在linux不可用, 在win下倒是可用.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 我现在试试这个.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 原理上没有问题，可能细节上需要调整一下。
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 如何设置到其他盘？
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 高级配置（类似firefox的about:config）
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 哇？
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 完美, 可以用了.
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 然后手动更改配置地址
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 感谢.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 你搞懂原理了吗？
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 咋改
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 还得命令？
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 用emacs要能自力更生。
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian 中文 irc 频道在哪，谢谢？
<caleb-> if_else: irc.oftc.net
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 是呀, 那天和你提的时候, 也是刚刚想到了. 我还没来的及看看, 你已经做了.
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 进入不用，只是参数修改，类似邮箱文件配置 默认 ~/Mail
<reiv> oftc上还有emacs-cn ...
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 我也在那里.
<CyrusYzGTt> 高级配置（类似firefox的about:config）
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 不过你好像不再.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 不在。还是这里有人气。
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 那里讨论多吗？
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 人气是这里, 可是那个没人去就更没人气了.
<alpha080> python的irc在哪里啊？
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 不过, 很少, 几个人都挂在那里.
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 没找到  哈哈
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 我，不认为，我，去了，就有人气。所以，我还是待在，这里了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 我说的是，thunderbird首选项，的高级配置
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 不是这个意思, 而是, 来了一个,不走了, 就多了一个, 说不定那天又来了一个不走了, 就有多了一个. 慢慢就多起来了. 如果反过来, 就没人了.
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 所以, 我也是挂, 只要上irc, 两个服务器自动上.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 想发不一样而已。
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 不过也无所谓了.
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 进去了，没找到 好多好多~~~~~~~~~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 在安全哪里。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 自己检索
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 你是每次进入目录以后在列表里查找是不是已经存在, 如果存在就跳到已有的目录上.
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 对的。
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 我进首选之后 有config  还叫我小心 之后进去就类似firefox的配置
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, n多
<lubcat> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ firefox和thunderbird，以及.seamonkey..etc都是mozilla的。。。
<reiv> xulrunner
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 你用啥邮箱服务
<wowoto> ：DS
<reiv> 现在firefox是一个xulrunner的application
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 为何问这个？
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 可以给个推荐 ：D
<fishoneeyed> reiv: 你只在这一个频道里?
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ gmail
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, web
<reiv> fishoneeyed: 对的。
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 不错，只是我的网络不好，经常没法上线
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 然后用 name(at)fedoraproject.org做转收
<wowoto> CyrusYzGTt, 哇 不懂了
<wowoto> 触摸板下拉选项无效
 * CyrusYzGTt ....
 * reiv Quit~~
<tenzu> 神又开始灌水了
<lubcat> where
<CyrusYzGTt> 神说：有屁就放
<UU1231> 有水就吹
<lubcat> 吹球球。吹个大球球。
<CyrusYzGTt> 口+交=咬
<wowoto> tenzu, 拜见tenzu：D
<wowoto> roylez, 拜见主席
<tenzu> wowoto: 拜见窝窝头
<roylez_> wowoto: .
<wowoto> tenzu, pocoyo没来~~
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~！
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 最近哪里发财呢？
<tenzu> wowoto: 最近没怎么见他
 * CyrusYzGTt 主席圣兽无疆
<wowoto> tenzu, 周末有来
<tenzu> roylez_: 在办公室盯着屏幕发大财
<roylez_> tenzu: 在office下毛片呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 早就不下了，艹榴越来越让我失望
<Warm_HUG> sheldon
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<caleb-> tenzu: 江山代有女优出
<jzmer> 有没有人知道支持 DNSSEC 的 name server ？
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<caleb-> jzmer: 貌似 root server 都是 DNSSEC 了
<caleb-> jzmer: 各大 isp 应该都支持的
<cfy> happyaron:
<happyaron> cfy: 好像你的po2db是对的
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 我知道
<cfy> happyaron: 不错XD
<alpha080> tenzu: 你还真去看了，，，那个网站是很山寨
<jzmer> 最好有一个 ip list 加上 cert list
<tenzu> alpha080: 看了一下，赶紧给关了
<tenzu> caleb-: 你懂得多
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ nameserver 66.165.162.24                         ; dnssec.mia.icann.org.
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 多谢。我试试看
<cfy> happyaron: 你再有需求叫我.
<happyaron> cfy: 需求是你再给我一份最终版程序，我还需要确认下。
<cfy> happyaron: 什么叫最终版呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 最终版长啥样？
<happyaron> cfy: 就是你的最后一稿。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最终版，就是代表盛极而衰，
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，那我再修改下，明天晚上应该可以给你。我再添加几个命令行参数好了。你还有别的细节的要求么？
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 刚刚发现了 http://www.chaz6.com/files/resolv.conf
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 哦，
<happyaron> cfy: 没有。
<happyaron> cfy: 先给我一份当前的，测试用。
<cfy> happyaron: 那你那个就是当前的阿，我没再改过了
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，我这里有好几稿，搞不清是哪个了。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我找找。
<happyaron> cfy: thanks
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 大侠，那有没有可以 ban 掉 non-DNSSEC 的办法？或者可以 dynamic verify 的办法？
<happyaron> jzmer: 我还没搞明白咋verify了。
<caleb-> jzmer: 在墙面前一切都是纸老虎
<happyaron> 赞
<UU1231> 那在纸面前,一切都是啥
<jzmer> caleb-: 就是跟像 dig 一样的东西，可以报 signature 的
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ ..大牛，折煞我也，吾非大侠。。。不清楚
<caleb-> jzmer: 国内 signature 都可以造假的
<caleb-> jzmer: 证书都是党在管的
<jzmer> caleb-: 那可要n高的计算计算量……
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 建议你用hosts锁定ip和域名
<caleb-> jzmer: 假证书还要啥计算量…
<jzmer> 而且 chinanet 的 cnnec 的 cert 可以 在 local revoke 掉
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 那不等于是把 localhost 变成 name server ?
<caleb-> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=15+percent+routing+china # 今年四月中国绑架全球 15% 路由
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 你可以自己配置个bind给本机用也行
<caleb-> jzmer: vpn 吧
<yy-mm-ss> 分卷压缩上传还是太慢.
<jzmer> 弱弱的问一句——哪里有资料可以证明 vpn 的 dns 不是被污染的……
<caleb-> jzmer: 找没有墙的国家啊
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1127726
<cfy> happyaron:
<happyaron> cfy: 多谢。
<cfy> happyaron: 看/me的内容
<jzmer> 或者说 vpn 的 dns 的 request 不会被 gfw 拦截……
<cfy> happyaron: 你试试:)，客气。
<caleb-> jzmer: 没有 100% 的安全，安全都是相对的
 * hkkk help
 * hkkk hello
<caleb-> jzmer: root server 也不是牢不可破的
<jzmer> 今天用代理，好几个网站都是只能直接输 ip 访问
<jzmer> 而且还用得是 mit 的 dns
<alpha080> 不错了，能访问就OK
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 太过安全了，你的机子会很慢，网速降低50%，处理安全
<happyaron> cfy: 好的。
<caleb-> jzmer: 证书也只是提高可信度，不是 100% 可信
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: glibc 上好像只能用 3 个 name server
<caleb-> jzmer: 谣言
<jzmer> # NOTE: the libc resolver may not support more than 3 nameservers.
<jzmer> # The nameservers listed below may not be recognized.
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 我知道的是貌似windows能用2个DNS，linux能用3个
<jzmer> 这就是 /etc/resolv.conf
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 嗯，这是iso标准规定的
<jzmer> 这里是 Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.35.9-64.fc14.i686 #1 SMP Fri Dec 3 12:35:42 UTC 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 我也是跟你差不多，只是多了 PAE
<jzmer> 那你说其它 libc 的可以用 n 个 dns 吗？
<jzmer> 比如说 apple 和 bsd 的
<cfy> n个dns有啥用？
<jzmer> 架设到 vps 上
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 我不太清楚，貌似有个linux服务软件能动态dns组
<bw39dCN> i5 650 Nvidia GeForce 310 USB键鼠，ubuntu10.10到登录界面就死机，centos5.4可以正常，请教怎么才能安装ubuntu
<bw39dCN> 好几天了，至今没找到解决办法
<alpha080> 囧，这么好的配置
<bw39dCN> 才买的
<jzmer> 不过 vpn 的 resolv 应该是先 encrypt 再 route 进 vpn 里去而不是直接 query server 吧？这样是不是说 vpn 那一端的 dns 就不能改了吗？
<bw39dCN> 正准备装系统呢
<vanson> 呃，又是一辆保时捷
<alpha080> 为虾米一定要ubuntu,改成其他的啊
<alpha080> opensuse,mandriva都不错啊
<bw39dCN> 用ubuntu习惯了
<vanson> 什么芯片的
<bw39dCN> 这不是ubuntu的聊天室吗？
<bw39dCN> 什么芯片的？
<jzmer> 现在关键是没有能够加密前往name server的数据包的东西
<bw39dCN> 主板？
<bw39dCN> Q57
<jzmer>  不然gfw也不会逞凶
<alpha080> 是啊，可是其他很多发行版人气太低了
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 参考openssl
<vanson> ubuntu的软件管理非常方便。
<bw39dCN> 实在没办法了，在这里请教高人
<vanson> 是不能动吗？
<bw39dCN> 是
<vanson> 等待
<bw39dCN> 画面停那就没反应了
<bw39dCN> 等待多长时间
<bw39dCN> 一直等吗？貌似也没反应
<bw39dCN> livecd
<bw39dCN> 也是这样
<jzmer> caleb- and CyrusYzGTt and happyaron: 突然发现 firefox 里有 network.proxy.socks_remote_dns
<vanson> 等大概半个小时，看看有没有什么反应
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ ...早就知道了，不过我还是喜欢disable
<bw39dCN> 有这样解决的还是实验
<bw39dCN> 有更好的方法吗
<jzmer> 只是可惜没有系统的办法
<vanson> 以前有过这样过的情况
<bw39dCN> 这样试好了？
<lubcat> 原因各种各样。
<bw39dCN> 有时也等很长时间，  但还是不行
<alpha080> 有试过文字模式安装盘么？
<bw39dCN> 有试过文字模式安装盘么？就是用的文字方式，但安完后还是这样
<onshoestring> 网上不是有教程么 文字模式 我看了好像差不多
<bw39dCN> 单用户模式，只能进入字符模式，但装不上nvidia驱动
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 好像开了那个 remote dns 还是没用……
<MeaCulpa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ ...警告，你的问题已超出本人的水平，请分流。。。
<jzmer> 好吧……
<bw39dCN> 用什么参数或用万能驱动可以进入界面安装驱动
<bw39dCN> 好有一点，原来以为是USB键鼠问题，换ps键盘还是不行
<happyaron> bw39dCN: 啥发行版？
<bw39dCN> 10.10
<desksong> 窗口拖动太不灵光了，把鼠标放在窗口上门的标题栏，拖动的时候，没反应，或者就直接变成全屏了，
<desksong> 这个怎么解决阿
<desksong> 太蛋疼了
<desksong> 还有就是复制的问题，选择一段文字，然后自动取消选择了，
<desksong> 并且很多窗口里面， 鼠标主题和我安装的不一样，囧
<happyaron> bw39dCN: 你要装啥驱动。
<bw39dCN> nvidia驱动
<happyaron> bw39dCN: 系统自动安装的不行么
<desksong> 或者在拖动某个窗口的时候，没反应，但是，一下子所有窗口都最小化了
<bw39dCN> happyaron：不行
<catcher> 问个问题
<bw39dCN> 进不了界面
<happyaron> bw39dCN: 呃。
<catcher> 我直接在 终端运行
<catcher> while [ true ] ; do ; date +%s ; sleep 1 ; done
<catcher> 怎么会错误
<bw39dCN> 到登录窗口，有时可以输入密码两个字，然后就死了
<catcher> bash: 在未预料的“;”附近出现语法错误
<happyaron> catcher: while true; do date +%s; sleep 1; done
<catcher> i try it
<cfy> catcher: while : ; do ......
<desksong> bw39dCN: 你是不是 更换了鼠标主题？
<cfy> 默认的wget timeout 竟然有900s我郁闷。。。
<bw39dCN> desksong：安装后第一次都没进去
<catcher> thanks happyaron   cfy
<desksong> bw39dCN: 哦，那我就不知道了，我是换了鼠标主题后，就不停的死，换回来就好了
<bw39dCN> 好了，谢谢各位帮助
<happyaron> catcher: :)
<bw39dCN> 我要下了
<desksong> 囧，没人遇到我的问题么？
<desksong> 鼠标拖动窗口的时候，要么没反应，要么全屏了，要么就是所有窗口最小化了
<wowoto> bjk
<desksong> 问题是从今天更新后发生的
<if_else> 各位兄台，rtorrent 里面在 file list 里面使用 空格将 文件标志为 off 为何还会下载，谢谢
<wowoto> 推荐好用的office软件
<gebjgd> wowoto: latex
<touparx> wowoto: 好像没得多啥选择，ooo,koffice,abiword,
<touparx> wowoto: gebjgd说的latex非常的给力
<gebjgd> touparx: wowoto 就是做个演讲稿写了500行代码
<gebjgd> touparx: wowoto 我都吐血了
<soiamso> gebjgd: tex ?
<gebjgd> soiamso: 恩
<soiamso> gebjgd: 如果你是一年写很多个讲稿的话，可能还是tex 好
<wowoto> touparx, 我有用texlive。。。。。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 那500行代码一点正文的内容都没有？
<wowoto> gebjgd, 干啥吐血？
<wowoto> 不需要500行吧？
<gebjgd> soiamso: wowoto 算上正文了
<gebjgd> soiamso: 写的最多就是begin end
<wowoto> 而且你可以做好了以后随时 \input调用
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你的编辑器没有 模板 功能？ 写begin 自动 加end 吧
<gebjgd> soiamso: 有
<gebjgd> soiamso: 但是很多东西你要自己弄
<gebjgd> soiamso: minipage也不是那么好用的
<soiamso> gebjgd: 研究生？
<wowoto> abiword新建一个，另存doc，打开，哦，天呐
<gebjgd> soiamso: 恩
<gebjgd> 回家
<yc>   今天好安静啊~
<desksong> 都打飞机去了
<yc> 亏你想的出来
<yc> [22:28] <desksong>  你精力太好，你应该是飞机牛人。
<soiamso> yc:  。。。。
<jzmer> 刚刚发现 http://blogs.technet.com/b/sseshad/archive/tags/dnssec+windows+7/ windows 7 支持 dnssec
<soiamso> yc: 刚来？
<yc> 你说一个，写操作系统的，去造飞机（飞机也是一个系统吧），那效果会怎么样呢？
<ofan> yc: 叫飞机天使
<yc> 飞机天使。飞机霸王啦。
<desksong> 一天一次，有时候两次
<desksong> 一般化
<yc> [22:31] <desksong>这么诚实？不是每天20次。
<desksong> 20次，一秒一次？
<Warm_HUG> 瞎扯啥，都去睡觉
<soiamso> jzmer: Win7 最后一个神话
<yc> [22:31] <soiamso>yc: 刚来？   》》》》可以这样说。
<soiamso> desksong: 。。， 还有响应
<soiamso> yc: 到ubuntu IRC 几年了？
<wowoto> 嗯
<desksong> soiamso: …………
<wowoto> 马上office就么人说了
<yc> [22:33] <Warm_HUG> 瞎扯啥，都去睡觉》》》飞机牛人，要做正事，去飞机吧。
<jzmer> soiamso: 然后发现 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DNSSEC 中比较不齐的状态……
<yc> [22:34] <soiamso> yc: 到ubuntu IRC 几年了？》》》你是查户口的啊。--------|
<jzmer> soiamso: 最后感慨还是 dns over vpn 来得快
<soiamso> yc: 是的，
<flh> 晚上好
<soiamso> jzmer: 都vpn了吧
<jzmer> 估计 cernet 是不会让 dnssec 在中国同行的
<yc> [22:35] <soiamso> yc: 是的，》》》》好。我是查户口的头头。所以，老大，要先问你这个小弟。飞机几何？
<yc> 你答了之后，老大看心情答。
<ah_kevin> .
<yc> =====||||
<soiamso> .. 你的话茬接不上
<ofan> 有没有可以改分区label的cli工具？？
<yc> [22:33] <soiamso> jzmer: Win7 最后一个神话》》》在Win7还没出来之前，微软就说，要出个什么操作系统叫做长什么的，谁知道出了个叫win7的东西。
<soiamso> ofan: label都在fdisk上改吧？
<nrswm> 人好少啊
<soiamso> ofan: 但是逻辑分区在什么地方改就不知道了。
<nrswm> ubuntu上的firefox里面的flash很不稳定啊
<nrswm> 用的是adobe的插件
<yc> [22:34] <soiamso> yc: 到ubuntu IRC 几年了？  》》》我不会说话啦。Unbutu我是比较少来的。上zh -IRC的话，也是今年才上。
<soiamso> nrswm: 算多人了吧，很长时间没有这么多人了
<yc> 打错子，是近年。不是今年。
<yc> ubuntu，挺热闹的。
<yc> 还好啦。
<soiamso> nrswm: 怎样不稳定？ 20次有一次失败是很正常的
<wowoto> 。。。
<soiamso> yc: 主要研究什么？
<yc> 跟我研究飞机。
<wowoto> ^k^, hi
<^k^> wowoto, 好  22:46 
<soiamso> yc: 说飞机那个是少数，这里一般不打飞机
<yc> 哦。
<sunwear> 路过
<yy-mm-ss> transmission 做种是不是生成 .torrent文件 发给别人就行了?
<Decade> Hello, every one!
<soiamso> yy-mm-ss: 要用tracker的
<yy-mm-ss> 怎么用,我第一次做种..
<yc> 用ubuntu的都是什么专业的来呢？
<soiamso> yy-mm-ss: 你还要打开端口，
<yy-mm-ss> - -
<yy-mm-ss> 好复杂
<soiamso> yc: vbox 翻版 win
<Tell360> zkwlx: 嘿
<wowoto> yaourt 循环错
<wowoto> 妈的
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 没事别用 yaourt……
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, clifetion
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 自己下 pkgbuild，自己 makepkg
<happyaron> wowoto: openfetion吧，cli多不爽。
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, 自己makepkg说找不到PKGBUILD
<wowoto> haP
<happyaron> wowoto: cli控？
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: yaourt 本身的设计就有问题，它先下载软件A的pkgbuild，分析依赖后给提示说又依赖别的B，把A放进栈里后再分析B……它并没有一步到位的分析……给人的感觉是明明很简单的一件事，它给复杂化了
<Tell360> zkwlx: 嘿 新聞，我想到的竟然是，現代人從電視上真的已可以看到各種「以前人看不到的東西」，譬如我們可以看到一個死掉的人，或看到身體裡的器官，看到非常微小的細菌、或月球表面；還有一些畫面我們看不到？電視又會想辦法幫我們找到！到底飛機墜毀當下，會發生何事？裡面的所有東西會怎麼飛，餐盤會怎麼不見，人們又是如何
<Tell360> 跳躍…天啊，這麼恐怖的片，即將在明年上映，大家都嘴巴說沒人敢看，卻每個人都在期待？
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 你连 makepkg 都不会……怎么用 yaourt 的……
<Tell360> 呵呵...发错了
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: 像deb系列的，虽然 synaptic 很好，但我还是倾向于 apt-*
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不一个一个分析那怎样分析？
 * Tell360 终于等到这天, 突然发现最新版的linux版--Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux i686; U; zh-cn) Presto/2.6.30 Version/10.63 居然可以使用fcitx连续输入词组...
<kenifanying> 有人用过KVM没?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 是要一个一个分析，我是说它给人的感觉……本身的话，它可以在后台先分析好所有依赖(不管是你要装的软件A，还是依赖B，以及B需要的C)，然后根据优先级提示说要安装哪些软件包……
<RavenChan> Tell360, = =早有了
<Tell360> RavenChan: 俺刚刚发现,这是哪年月的事?
<RavenChan> Tell360,  几月前吧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那不还是要那样分析，pkgbuild都是现下载的，不下下来怎么知道有什么依赖？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: yaourt的是有点问题，有的某个包在前了就无法安装
<hata> 我今天才知道有这个入口 www.google.com/linux
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 是要下载，但相比它一步到位的分析好并下载所有的 pkgbuild，现在分析一个提示一个的样子多麻烦
<caleb-> hata: 好几年了
<hata> caleb-: 我太无知啦
<caleb-> hata: 定制的 google 一般不好用
<caleb-> hata: 自己手动加个 linux 关键字比较好
<soiamso> 大伙有没有免费的radius 服务
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 正因为 yaourt 做得太笨了，所以我宁愿自己手动 makepkg
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我都忽略提示，但是yaourt默认不排序优先级，这个比较那啥
<caleb-> yaourt 应该可以改进算法嘛
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你当前要装A，A依赖B，难道不是先装B的？
<hata> caleb-: 嗯,算是知道一回事而已
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 如果A依赖B的话要看安装系统的实现，不过一定要装B
<caleb-> 装B++
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 到底是 yaourt 还是 安装系统？……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 忘记了，反正有次出现过这情况
<alvin_rxg> ofan: ._. 算了不说了， yaourt 本身出发点是好，但把事给搞复杂了
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: yaourt 与 pacman提供的资源主要有什么不同？
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: lol  你都干嘛了……连 yaourt 和 pacman 的区别都不知道……
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 我。 是arch 新手
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 多新？
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 虽然ubuntu 用很久了
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 好像一个月
<ofan> http://www.isspy.com/most_useful_linux_commands_1/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 最牛B的Linux Shell命令 系列连载（一） | Linux . Spy
<ofan> 这个系列挺好的
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 一个月可以了，不算新手了。 pacman 只能安装“源”里的东西，即现成的软件包。 yaourt 可以安装在 pacman的源 和 aur(本地编译)
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 其实很多人用 yaourt 只是为了它的 color...
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: pacman 的rebuild 也是在源里下载的代码？
<alvin_rxg> rebuild?
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 应该算是pkgbuild 文件里写的 uri 那里下载吧？
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 就是不下载bin 而用 pkgbuild 在本地再编译一遍
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: archlinux 不帯ghc和它的库的文档，很杯具的
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 官方的？那是 abs... 什么时候变成 pacman 的 rebuild 了？……
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 没有吗？
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: abs ?
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 有ghc 阿
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 应该没有文档。要自己到internet 上找
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 如果要用 abs，你还是用 gentoo 吧…… archlinux 的 abs 没意义
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 但没文档
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: => archlinux wiki => abs
<alvin_rxg> ib-perl: -h wiki archlinux abs
<ofan> Jagdwurst: aur里有
<RavenChan> 外国网友吐槽好强力= =
<RavenChan> RavenChan> I remember it took opera years to solve the input method problem
<RavenChan> <frogstomp> inovation has always been a priority..
<RavenChan> <frogstomp> too bad other companies use the ideas and make them working and get all the credit..
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 都用hayoo 跟另外一个来查文档
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你的网络不能上那两个 网站？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: :D我只是想找到和当前系统上安装的版本对应的文档
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: arch 上的都很新
<MeaCulpa> 不管理USE flag编译没必要
<Jagdwurst>  soiamso hayoo能上，相关的也都没问题
<wzssyqa> python 如果从urandom读取4个字节，得到一个int型的数？
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 而且hackage 服务器，可以按照版本查，所有包没个版本的历史都有，你在版本哪里选好对应的。
<MeaCulpa> 就算是Gentoo, 编译也是不得已而为之的负作用而已
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 什么是urandom?
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 以前看本地msdn看惯了，不习惯到网上找 xD
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 什么是4个字节，你的意思是32bit 吧
<wzssyqa> soiamso: /dev/urandom
<wzssyqa> soiamso: en
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 你搞笑……看你在 irc 的时间比我长……竟然不知道一些 linux 的东西……
<adam8157> 过年的机票什么时候买比较便宜啊, 有人知道么
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 一个伪随机数生成器,映射成一个设备
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你可以修复一个ghci 的bug吗？ 希望能在 ghc 7.0.2上修复。我win 不熟悉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 越早越好
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 模糊得很，业余
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在已然很贵了, 这两天差不多就出手算了...
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: ghc代码因为prelude库的bug,读过一部分，但没想过去改
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哪里到哪里
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 成都到青岛
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你用的ghci有问题吗？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，那不会太便宜
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: en 青岛机场小
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 要编译windows下的exe,我都是在linux下测试完了，再到win下make一遍。没用过win下的ghci xD
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 中文
<MeaCulpa> 成都交通不便，都靠飞机了
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 中文应该没办法吧
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你会在win下的console 的C/C++ 编程吗？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: windows的console只能cp936
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 什么意思？是指那些api?
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: 不是有chcp么
<MeaCulpa> 不过utf8 windows的有bom
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: 那只是文件上有
<MeaCulpa> 再说编译器和你编码和干
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: no chcp命令
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: 你没看它说中文。。
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: 你先打了chcp看看效果再说
<MeaCulpa> chcp 65001
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 处理中文是完全没有问题的，只是在 中文的交互方面有问题(就是算错在console 上的字宽)，6.12后都是用locale 来读入的。
 * MeaCulpa 不要小看cmd.exe...
<MeaCulpa> 不过有locale库自然不用愁
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: linux下已经修复了那个交互的问题. 现在剩下win
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 不知道具体怎么算错。像win98下那样的一个字符当两个，还是能接受的
<ofan> soiamso: Jagdwurst 都是玩haskell的？  鸭梨很大...
<Tell360> http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/zh_cn/GoboLinux
<^k^> ⇪ title: GoboLinux
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: http://trac.haskell.org/haskeline/ticket/81
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 几本上没在win下用过除C/C++外的其它语言，没啥说话权 :D
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 不是好像有那个 winghci 的?
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 我不懂win是怎样作console debug的，反正我在linux 下是 吧错误重定向到另外一个 psudo terminal 来解决
<soiamso> ofan: 我也不会perl， 好像大伙都用perl , 我鸭梨也很大
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 也能重定向，即使没链接成console
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 也是用 > ?
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 是的
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 仅限于我了解的VisualC的crt
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 我怎样知道另外一个console 的名字？在linux下可以在目录下查到，另外一个打开的console
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 定到文件吧
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: win下的文件不能实时更新吧？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: stdout应该不緩冲的
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: stderr
<Jagdwurst> 打错了
<hceasy> help
<hceasy> http://rom.4tv.cn/romer/leo/838_004_0711.rar
<Jagdwurst> 也可以把stdout的緩冲关掉
<hceasy> 这个东西有人能下载动么 ？
<NoIE> 这个是什么？
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 吧那个stdout 关掉？ 关掉就看不到原程序的正常输出了
<hceasy> 一个刷机包
<hceasy> rom
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 緩冲关掉
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 或者在程序里手动flush
<hceasy> NoIE: 我刷机用的
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 一般不必这么做的
<hceasy> NoIE: 你能下载的动 ？
<NoIE> hceasy: 我试试。
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 估计都是按行緩冲的，没必要弄这些。直接定向到文件里就行了
<NoIE> hceasy: 不行。。。
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: ghci 这种程序作 debug的话就要这样作，在原来的console 要正常输出，stderr 不能上到stdout 要输出到一个能事实更新的东西上。我就不知道win 有没有这个东西
<hceasy> NoIE: 赶着刷机明天用  偏偏那个网站不给力
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 有，但麻烦
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: win下有文件浏览器可以实时读那个文件？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 不知道，把vim配置一下或许可以。不过自己写一个也快
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你一般用haskell写什么？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 任何项目／作业。当不限定语言的时候， 会首先试试haskell，如果不合适，再换perl或者C
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 看来你用haskell也很长时间了？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 不长，主要没什么机会练习。
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 也没时间看邮件列表或者reddit上的讨论
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 也就是刚入门型
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 其实看 Planet Haskell 的也可以
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 能写项目就不是入门了
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 网上有许多讨论haskell地方，每天都有新文章出来(虽然许多都重复)。但目前实再抽不出精力订阅了
<ofan> dig +short txt hacker.wp.dg.cx
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你也经常用ffi吧？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 哪，只是玩玩的。像其它语言的，说是说参加开源项目，就一开始做了一点点东西，之后就拖着。一直到别人催
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 能不用就不用
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 连有些bit操作都直接Data.Word解决了
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 如果没效率要求的话
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 况且hackage上有许多现成的包。没怎么自己写过ffi
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 上个月见到图书管进了一本书，整本讲的都是STM
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 有这样的书？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 嗯，美国的。就是微软那几个人和一些haskell社区的人写的
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 神奇，都是刊物吧
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 不是，就是一本书
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 那次在等人的时候随手在新书架上翻到的。就看了目录和前几页introduce。里面还有些C++实现stm的东西
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你在国内读书？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 欧洲
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 就是奇怪，国内不能有这书
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 嗯，挺新的
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 像real world haskell，08年刚出版的时候图书管里就有了
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你主要用win ?
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 从前写过一些win程序，己经数年没用了。但一些基本的api基础和技巧还能回忆起来
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 今天在图书管的旧书摊上买到一本common lisp描述的AI教程，95年出版的，外表看上去和新的一样。才花了1€  xD
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 就是图书馆把这些书卖掉吧？国内的图书管放到很老都不卖
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 嗯。国内有些图书管也卖。有些为了撑门面，把书架堆满，除非很低质的书，否则不卖
<soiamso> 睡了，你那里是中午吧
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 晩饭时间xD
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 晩安呵
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 手提上网中
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: ?
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: ?
<desksong> 这一刻我泪流满面
<desksong> 哥的鼠标重生了
<desksong> 哈哈，还是电工好
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 什么时候对lisp感兴趣了?
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 没怎么感兴趣，只不过恰巧买到那本书罢了 :D
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: lisp还是不错滴.
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 嗯
<jbalbert> 想问一个东西，
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 一堆括号让我既爱又恨。  一些原始的lisp理念在haskell中都有了，haskell中又引入了像Monad,Arrow什么的. 在实际应用中我肯定先考虑haskell
<jbalbert> 前段时间，是不是有国外的军舰进入过中国领海啊？
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 好久没见你了 xD
<Jagdwurst> jbalbert: 嗯，大概一两百年前。还有个叫邓世昌的因此挂了
<jbalbert> 确定最近没有军舰进入过中国黄海领海？
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 其实haskell更符合数学概念.
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 使得, 这段时间也来, 不过每次时间都是很短.
<bao__> 韩国人怎么那么傻呀
<bao__> 居然把美帝国引到中国海
<jbalbert> 有没有进入中国领海啊？
<jbalbert> 确定最近没有军舰进入过中国黄海领海？
<bao__> 中国就是那么软蛋
<bao__> 都打到家门口了
<bao__> 都是韩国人引狼入室
<bao__> 中国再这么软以后会吃大亏的
<blueghost> 在世界舞台上，中国就是世界眼中的芙蓉姐姐
<jbalbert> 我想问问，有没有进入中国领海，靠近不算
<jbalbert> 路过都算
<blueghost> http://www.peacehall.com/news/gb/pubvp/2005/07/200507090833.shtml
<bao__> 可悲
<bao__> 一天到晚和平，六方会谈有毛用
<gebjgd> blueghost: 买了么？
<gebjgd> blueghost: 买了？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 买什么
<bao__> 看着吧，中国要吃大亏了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 发错了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买了么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买了么？
<blueghost> bao__:) 吃什么大亏
<bao__> 迟早老美会把军舰开到山东来
<blueghost> bao__:) 哦，列队欢迎
<bao__> 都是韩国这个软蛋，引狼入室
<blueghost> bao__:) 韩国是因狼， 入哪个室呢?
<blueghost> bao__:) 韩国是引狼， 入哪个室呢?
<bao__> 亚洲啊
<blueghost> bao__:) 韩国引狼 入 中国 的室
<bao__> 为什么亚洲要美国人说了算
<blueghost> 为什么亚洲要中国说的算
<blueghost> 为什么亚洲要中国说的算
 * blueghost 代表亚洲人民
<bao__> 让中国也比让美国人好，为什么没见其他国家插足亚洲的事情
<blueghost> 在世界舞台上，中国就是世界眼中的芙蓉姐姐
<blueghost> 这个标题精辟
<bao__> 你一定在海外吧
<gebjgd> 美国军舰来接blueghost移民了
<blueghost> 我在国内才痛苦
 * blueghost 抱抱gebjgd
<bao__> 听你口气倒也像个汉奸走狗，高干放在美国的子女，喜欢美国人来搞亚洲
<blueghost> bao_:) 看你口气想 共党走狗
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你借我移民好吗
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我还没移民呢
<sikao_lfs> 停停停，大半夜不睡。相互搞政治攻击？
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你去求 knownbad
<gebjgd> blueghost: 还有fivesheep
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 我在请求被踢
<knownbad> ?
<bao__> 走狗
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你不用移民， 你有亲戚在...做书记
<looler> 政治我们是搞不了啊，看别人搞
<sikao_lfs> 民族主义要一点，但也别多。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 扯
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买了么？
<knownbad> 民族主义是政治的工具
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 什么定居 mm 啊
<knownbad> 没
<knownbad> 继续看
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 什么时候定居 mm 啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 定居什么？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 也让我有机会做共党走狗
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 来我这啊， 你不是有个外家亲戚 在我这当官吗??
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 也让我弄个书记助理当当
<sikao_lfs> 不！民族主义人们在劳动中有团结合作的一面。也有剥削阶级搞阶级对抗的一个迷惑人的手法。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 是我老婆的表姐的老公的发小的老爸
<gebjgd> blueghost: 就是我老婆的表姐夫的发小
<gebjgd> blueghost: 有点关系。
<knownbad> 嗯，有什么好处？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 捞一把，然后捐款逃到 外国， 从 共党走狗，变 汉奸走狗
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不对应啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 太多了
<sikao_lfs> 一般学校出来的学生必须先反一反民族主义，不然无法认识民族主义。另外走进社会后马上要参与阶级斗争。不管是工作还是作买卖。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 广东经常的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你难道不知道？
 * blueghost 放弃 当人 ， 逐渐向狗转变
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我想 成为一员
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我想 成为其中一员
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我认识的一个广州人的同学就是卷款去了加拿大
<knownbad> 美国狗比人幸福呢。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 考公务员
<knownbad> 我有时都觉得过分。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不是在找你这么一个八杆打不着的关系，捞一个公务员吗。 有关系， 不用考，直接进入
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不管
<blueghost> knownbad:) 为什么
 * blueghost 管管啦
<blueghost> 你说考城管好，还是拆迁办的好
<gebjgd> 拆迁办阿
<gebjgd> 显然阿
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 貌似， ubuntu-cn 的 xxx 越来越多了
<Freebuilder> 城管呀
<Freebuilder> 谁不怕城管
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 如果按阴谋论 来看， 可能 开始 渗透 ，然后接管。 最后 你 会在高州第三医院里找到我
<sikao_lfs> 其实整体上讲大家希望一个能稳定收入和廉洁的政府。其实中国出现过，毛主席时代就是，不过后来被政变了，然后妖魔化。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) <== 一 80 后
<gebjgd> blueghost: 有机会我会去看望你的病情
<blueghost> 谢了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你儿子我会好好照顾的
<blueghost> 共产党好，共产党好
<blueghost> 错了
<gebjgd> blueghost: 帮他在泰国谋个职位
<gebjgd> blueghost: 就是那些跳舞的阿
<blueghost> 共产主义好，共产主义好， 共产主义人民地位高
<gebjgd> blueghost: 穿裙子啥的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你要早点进去
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我好给他变性
<sikao_lfs> 恩。真共产党还是不错的！搞修正主义的走资派很混蛋的。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你是说 会被 中国某官员 摸胸 的那种???
<gebjgd> blueghost: 恩
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我会看着他吃药，拉jj的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你就放心吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我去当， 被共党官员摸 也是 一种荣幸
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不行。你太老了
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 别 牵扯到儿子
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不行
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我要给你个交代
<blueghost> 我去拉皮条可以吗
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你都进去了。拉毛条阿
<gebjgd> blueghost: 放心吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 被拉之前就 走路啊
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你儿子我会照顾的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 妥妥的
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 对， 刘少奇最 混蛋
<gebjgd> 泰国正缺男孩变人妖呢
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不跟你扯， 说我没关系。 别牵扯 儿子
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 他是无辜的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不行
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我是有罪的
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你一进去。我就动你儿子
<blueghost> ..........
<gebjgd> blueghost: 不然他无依无靠的怎么活阿
<sikao_lfs> 从管理学角度看，如果门槛太低而表面能得大利的事情，肯定参与者众。如果你第一个吃螃蟹也许能分享好处。但是一旦人数多。这个游戏就没法玩，最后的得到的利益应该到平均线。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 变了人妖后可能还有成名的希望
 * gebjgd 斗地主去
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你只懂管理学吗
<blueghost> 大家闭嘴
<blueghost> 踢人的人来了
<blueghost> :-)
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。
<blueghost> 好了
<blueghost> 不说了
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你认为 你说的 是对的??
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 是否 懂得 管理学的人太多，才造成这样的结果
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你认为 改变 这样 状况的办法是什么
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 寻找 还没多少人 参与的商机， 是 改变 这个情况的方法吗
<sikao_lfs> 不，我认为这个跟管理学没关系。甚至你可以看成是主流宣传的市场经济理论
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你觉的主流宣传的是对的吗
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 寻找 还没多少人 参与的商机， 是 改变 这个情况的方法吗
<sikao_lfs> 我只是从某个角度阐述问题
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 不是探讨吗
<knownbad> blueghost: 美国人养宠物蛮疯狂的。
<sikao_lfs> 恩，稀缺性是获利的手法。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 互相讨论一下， 我有我的 看法， 你也说说你的看法
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 重点是 寻找 稀缺性 重要， 还是创造稀缺性重要
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 这关系到 创造性的问题
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 例如 微博 在 美国 产生， 中国是稀缺的， 第一个引进的，就相当于 当时是 稀缺的
<sikao_lfs> 随便那种都行，从市场竞争来看，创造出稀奇性后，最好还要搞成高门槛保持这种稀奇性。当然这不符合社会进步原则。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 这个问题 就是 为什么 微博 不会 在中国 出现
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 中国是寻找稀缺， 美国是创造稀缺
<sikao_lfs> 我不认为随便的名字能搞定。往往还有替代品
<sikao_lfs> 比如当初可口可乐和百事可乐在中国无敌。
<sikao_lfs> 但是最后中国牛奶替代了他们的地位。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 上 营销课时， 老师 说 现在 的时代不是 以前 汽车 刚出来 时 那种， 汽车厂 生产 什么， 消费者 买什么
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 当时那种方式，不就是 创新的动力吗? 谁不想， 我 生产什么， 消费者买什么吗
<sikao_lfs> 电影也是。
<blueghost> 创造一个东西出来， 一段时间， 尚未 竞争者参与，就是 生产什么， 消费什么
<blueghost> 西方 都是追求这种效果， 所以不断 创造 更新的东西
<blueghost> 中国 是 看到什么 在别人那 成功了， 就学什么
<blueghost> 认为 那是 抓到了需求
<blueghost> 为什么不是创造一个新的需求出来， 让 人 来买吗
<sikao_lfs> 恩，大部分是一阵风，但是也有有价值的。
<sikao_lfs> 说很简单，但是做可不容易。
<sikao_lfs> 比如你这样呼吁，说明你无法靠自己完成，也就是说必须依靠组织。
<Sontine> 新手问个问题
<blueghost> 创造稀缺性， 还是 寻求稀缺性。 就是为什么中国 为什么没有创造力
<Sontine> 为什么我安装的gvim是7.2***版
<blueghost> 只有看到别人成功了， 看到需求了， 才会 “抓住” 这个需求。 而不是想办法 创造 需求
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要买archos
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没钱阿
<sikao_lfs> 其实还有一种活法，就是寻求可以空间存在的有效供给不足的点，这个是最容易做到的。比如很多人开小店能当好老板发家，这就是这种社会里绝大部分人活法。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 那还是没有创造。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 不过也正常， 中国人也只能在夹缝中活着
<knownbad> gebjgd: 去卖屁股。
<sikao_lfs> 绝大部分不是创造，而是工程问题。
<knownbad> gebjgd: archos5 不是不贵吗？
<sikao_lfs> 甚至创造根本不能带来利益。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你说的非常对。
<sikao_lfs> 很多人创造，但是无法享受，最后还得廉价卖给资本
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 也正是， 中国 可能会有 好的技师 ， 而不会有艺术家
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 但是创造 和资本 两头都给美国拿去了。 中国只有 制造 和山寨
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 创造， 原本就是大部分都失败的。
<sikao_lfs> 比如我曾设想了很多，但是无法有能力实现。需要的东西太多了。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 有没有 承受失败 的勇气
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 聚集有相同想法的人，没有 或推销自己的想法， 以忽悠别人认同并加入
<sikao_lfs> 比如我曾经设想一个从土地出产，到饭桌的 一条龙。依靠公有制完成全部机械流水线做业。可以节约绝大部分人各种中间环节。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你给钱。我就觉得不贵了
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos 5要1500吧
<knownbad> 叫老婆少买个包包就行了
<knownbad> rmb还是dollar?
<gebjgd> knownbad: rmb阿
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你说的 “创造甚至 不能带来利益”“很多人....卖给资本....”， 非常对， 就是美国创业版 为什么 高市盈率， 高风险 的 原因。 因为 创造 代表 很可能 不会成功，代表 高风险。 但 如果 成功了， 则意味着一段时间内，会领导所创造出的新市场，对应的是 可能的高回报
<gebjgd> knownbad: 考，美国人民就是有钱
<sikao_lfs> 做饭炒菜也不过煎炒烹炸，刀的削功，和佐料
<knownbad> 老妈子比我还早用所以银幕尺寸比较重要。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 少买个包包就行了
<knownbad> 玩你的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆的包包都是lv的吧？
<knownbad> 200rmb.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 考。你感情是美国人了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 第2代移民了
<knownbad> 她买lv我休了她。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们这还挣扎在贫苦线上呢
<blueghost> knownbad:) 如果她 爱你 更爱 lv 呢
<knownbad> 我刚下船的。
<knownbad> 哪来的第二代？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 刚下船？？？ 偷渡的????
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不会是藏在 船的夹板 进入美国的吧
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你说的那中一条龙，貌似现在很多 都是这样做的
<knownbad> 没钱偷渡，划橡皮艇来的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 羡慕阿
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 沃尔玛 不就是这样吗
<knownbad> blueghost: 叫她再嫁去，下辈子找个有钱人。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啧啧。都美籍华人了。她当然愿意了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你娶我吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的菊花属于你
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啥姿势我都能
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 直接和农户 签订 购销合同， 运输也是沃尔玛控制的，销售也是沃尔玛。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 可别说买不起橡皮艇喔。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真买不起
<gebjgd> knownbad: 橡皮艇马力贼大了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 偷渡妥妥的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 躲在纸箱，邮寄给 knownbad
<sikao_lfs> 中国成本还不是最低，最低的还得依靠社会制度变更。
<knownbad> 嗯，还是喜欢狗爬式。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你马上和你老婆离婚
<knownbad> 马力？  手划的啦！
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 但那种形式 现在是有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和我结婚。马上满足你
<knownbad> 还卫星导航呢！
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 先去 泰国 做手术
<knownbad> 看杯垫七星导航的。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 我看就没有那个必要了吧
<gebjgd> blueghost: knownbad 喜欢搞gay的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不过先要和 knownbad 定下合约。别到时，弄完手术 knownbad 变挂了就悲剧了
<knownbad> blueghost: 不用，他的菊花是有名的。
<sikao_lfs> 全国统一的高速物流体系，信息化网络。这些已经表现出明显的社会化大生产特性。这个如果是公有制基础将效率最高。
<knownbad> made in german 有保障。
<knownbad> 对了，你们怎么看京沪高铁？
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 可以啊， 有想法是好的。 别 放弃了。 一点一点来。 找几个 会编程的， 先把 信息化网络搭建起来，将供销 信息上网。 然后一步一步一步
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你说 的公有制基础， 找 gebjgd 的老婆表姐的什么发小的老爸 想想办法。 给点回购
<gebjgd> blueghost: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20101203/158551.html
<gebjgd> blueghost: 恩
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 有想法，别荒废了
<sikao_lfs> 农村必须是人民公社，中间是全国范围的统一物流体系，末端是食堂。这中间技术革新可很多。目前资本家干的非常不错。但是他们建立不起这样的东西。建立了也因为各方利益不一致出现高内耗。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 就让 gebjgd 的 老婆的表姐的什么发小什么老爸帮忙，在我这边在弄个人民公社。 再来个先斩后奏，像当时的承包地那样搞试点。 可能 国家 会推广呢
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 一点一点来。 创造大多都是失败的， 要有 面对失败的勇气。 谁能说 这个电子不是成功的一个呢
<sikao_lfs> 等毛主席出现时，会有人出这个方案的。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 要是nook降价我也考虑买。
<sikao_lfs> 邓儿子的路线。我们还是帮资本家服务吧。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你自己不会来吗，一步一步，先把可以做的做。 推销自己的想法，找几个志同道合的人一起做个同购销的信息网站，
<sikao_lfs> 没用。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 我不大懂你的想法， 一步一步做， 最难的， 等机会咯。 先 弄 可以做的， 搭建一个 可运行的系统。
<sikao_lfs> 至少必须国家资本主义才能搞。这是最基础的。小范围内无用。反而必须变更里面的内容找妥协。这基本就是资本家的事。我又不当资本家不搞。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 有这想法，为什么不当资本家呢。
<sikao_lfs> 没那个精力。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 艾
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 中国这环境， 人民 都 忙着 生存， 有想法又怎么样呢？ 基本的还是 失败不起啊
<sikao_lfs> 我说了。其实现在绝大部分是工程问题，根本不是创造问题。实在不行，只要组织其中国全体毕业大学生。这些问题解决是轻松的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20101203/158551.html
<knownbad> g-books 上线了。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 那你为什么不做这个组织者呢？ 就是忽悠啊
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 让毕业大学生 都 认为你的是对的。 不就有 希望了吗
<knownbad> http://books.google.com/ebooks?hl=en&as_coll=1040&uid=2278874564547928826&source=gbs_slider_bookshelves_1040_webstore_home
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 找几个组织者，或者是在校，在大学不断传播你的想法
<sikao_lfs> 我说了，这个必须是国家才能搞，而国家能搞的方法。只有干掉走资派，恢复毛主席路线。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 在来次革命啊。
<sikao_lfs> 甚至朝鲜也能搞。但是他们国家能源不足。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 毛泽东死了，你不会做个毛泽东第二吗
<sikao_lfs> 没那个水平。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 找个 在校 学生， 不断 传播你的想法， 从新一代大学生中 培养你的拥护毛泽东路线的人
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 水平是看你找的组织人的能力，和你对这些人的操控能力。 罗马又不是一个人建成的。
<knownbad> 放那些字幕是白痴。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 你做个精神领袖，找一帮有能力的人，帮你运筹
<sikao_lfs> 朝鲜想搞到是能搞成，不过他们国家还得加上先解决封锁情况下能源问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我让你看的是乳沟
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨笨笨笨
<knownbad> 看不清楚嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 重新看
<sikao_lfs> 新能源？如果能出现替代石油的新能源就好了。也许朝鲜就飞了。
<knownbad> 德国乳沟不是更强？
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 找个有能力的人，帮你打下江山，然后把他废了，巩固自己的地位
<knownbad> google 该出个ebook device。
<knownbad> gook?
<gebjgd> blueghost: 你又找踢了吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) :-)
<sikao_lfs> 跟开玩笑一样，你老是这样么说话的话，我可也不正经了。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我是告诉他， 有想法， 不论好坏，不论是否别人支持， 都应该受到鼓励。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 现在 有想法的人太少了， 或者 有想法但不想实现的人太多
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我觉得 应该 要 多点 鼓励 这些人。
<knownbad> 我则觉得敢说的都值得鼓励。
<knownbad> blueghost: 支持你
<blueghost> knownbad:) :)
<knownbad> 反正屁话不嫌少。。。呵呵
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是啊， 不管是否 在现时 标准是否正确。 是否被人接受， 都要 鼓励。 谁能保证 不是所有人都是错的， 他是对的呢
<knownbad> 噢，又说错中文了。
<knownbad> 不嫌多。。。哎
<knownbad> 其实能说就是幸福呢。
<knownbad> 表示你愿意说也有人愿意听。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在 所有人 都认为 地球中心的时候， 那 说 太阳中心的人就是错的吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你没钱的话，我更没钱了……
<knownbad> 要不你就成了疯子了。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 有怎么保证 太阳中心 的就一定 对了。
<knownbad> 世上假疯子蛮多的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 扯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我账户里还有100欧元
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你比我少？
<knownbad> blueghost: 你上了外太空就看得到了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，稍微比你富有点……也就3、4百了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 牛
<blueghost> knownbad:) 所以说应该多点鼓励 有想法的人。或者有不同观点的人。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你女人帐上应该有吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩那
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是我压力很大阿
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 有老婆的人了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 每天晚上多打俩炮，然后她那边拿点钱
<knownbad> ~@@
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<knownbad> @@~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 支持
 * knownbad @___@
<knownbad> 大力支持
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 就是 如果 你成功了， 别禁止我的言论自由就行了
<sikao_lfs> 恩。毛主席允许大鸣，大放，大字报。
<sikao_lfs> 大辩论
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 不说了，到时又要被踢了。 我也要做我要做的东西了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不知道为什么， 激情越来越少了。 可能成熟了吧
<knownbad> 阳萎了？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 成熟英文怎么说啊， 听老师说 成熟在国外是个贬义词。 成熟了，说明就再没有了好奇心和进去心。 苹果熟了就要 掉落
<gebjgd> mature
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 谢谢
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 中国的孩子 都是 太早熟。我非常不愿意儿子也是正样， 所以我都尽量让他玩。
<blueghost> 大家快闭嘴， wzssyqa 来了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 正在翻log
<blueghost> ^_^
 * blueghost 向天发誓， 没有说敏感词
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 这玩意有log，如果没有log啥都好说
<blueghost> :)
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 也有可能有趴着的
<blueghost> wzssyqa:)
<blueghost> 好了，我潜水了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 所以把，如果想辩论，自己去建一个房间好了
<blueghost> 是了，最后问个 ubuntu-cn 的问题
<blueghost> wzssyqa:)
<blueghost> 我的flash 播放不了，但是我儿子的 desktop 可以
<blueghost> ubuntu 的问题
<blueghost> 我的flash 播放不了，但是我儿子的 desktop 可以
<blueghost> 有声音，没画面
<wzssyqa> blueghost: desktop啥系统？win？
<blueghost> ubuntu 啊
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 那就不知道了
<blueghost> gnome, openbox kde
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不太懂
<blueghost> 都不行，但我儿子账户可以
<blueghost> 哦
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 那看来就是配置的问题了
<wzssyqa> 清空下配置试试
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 应该是吧
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 不敢。
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 呵呵，只清空flash的就好了么
<blueghost> 我不知道该清哪个
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 上快照，呵呵
<blueghost> 算了，不管了，黄片可以看。tudou 等看不到。
<blueghost> 我去忙我的事情了
 * blueghost 潜水中
<gebjgd> 给力
<gebjgd> arch刚刚升级flashplayer
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: pro7
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么东西？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 刚才放银行怎么运钱的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 巨牛叉
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一搞不好装钱的箱子会自动爆炸
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 枪贝
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 。。。。。
<Jagdwurst> 他试了 N 个时机，用N种不同方式，都没抢成功
<gebjgd> 试试新的flashplayer
* wzssyqa changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<knownbad> gebjgd: 为何不直接从adobe下载flashplayer?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我懒
<gebjgd> knownbad: pacman升级有什么不好的
<knownbad> 没什么不好，只我用x86_64得自个下载。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我用的就是64的
<gebjgd> knownbad: pacman里面有
<knownbad> 不是bin32?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说的就是64位的
<knownbad> 我很久前就自个下载了。所以从没查repo.
<knownbad> 以前说是beta不上repo.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用了很久了
<knownbad> 那个version?
<knownbad> 我自个看看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 查频道记录
<gebjgd> knownbad: 莫非你说现在的flash 64版本？
<gebjgd> knownbad: pacman -Ss 查
<knownbad> 嗯，只见有multilib.....-_-
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不可能
<knownbad> 忘了我装了那个pasteit.
<knownbad> 可能是这个。  archlinuxfr/flashplugin-prerelease
<knownbad> 另一个是 multilib/flashplugin， 是个32.
<gebjgd> knownbad: archlinuxfr/flashplugin-prerelease
<knownbad> 比我的还新呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用了很久了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 很稳定
<knownbad> 废话，那跟自个下载的一样嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天升级到最新的版本了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是。省的自己下载了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有pacman不用
<knownbad> 是啊，比我自个的还新了。
<knownbad> 我装去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有保管理器不用
<gebjgd> knownbad: 病
<knownbad> 妈的，得删除我自个的。
<knownbad> 以前真的没有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是以前没有
<knownbad> wiki也说用32wrapper.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我一开始也是用的32的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 后来64出了，我就换了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当时各大网站上贴着adobe 64的flash的消息
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你怎么会不知道
<knownbad> 是啊，我就先下载用了吧。
<knownbad> 是repo没啊。
<gebjgd> archl: 给个大富翁游戏
<archl> gebjgd: mule
<gebjgd> archl: 我要单机的
<archl> gebjgd:网页游戏
<archl> 哦。无～～～
<gebjgd> archl: 有阿
<gebjgd> archl: kapitalist
<gebjgd> archl: gnumonopoly
<archl> 呃。那些都太简单了。
<gebjgd> archl: http://kapitalist.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<archl> 确实太简单了。。。感觉和我小学一年玩的一样。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 我就没玩过
<archl> 呃。
<archl> 这个应该是有专利的。
<gebjgd> 继续pps
<archl> 卡
<archl> 继续hedgewars
<^k^>  05:11
<^k^>  05:24
<^k^>  05:38
<^k^>  05:51
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad, ....  07:35 
<knownbad> 车试
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-07
<zhxk> http://georgeincn.blogspot.com/2010/12/blog-post_4618.html please click and read
<Decade> zhxk: What's this?
<zhxk> blog
<Decade> zhxk: Yes, but for what?
<zhxk> just read
<zhxk> do
<Decade> zhxk: Sorry, I cann't. This webpage is not available.I cann't open it.
<zhxk> write anything to wj2007001@gmail.com to download the tool
<gebjgd> zhxk:
<gebjgd> zhxk: 浙江省温州市 电信
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: zhxk
<zhxk> no
<Decade> gebjgd: ?咋了？
<ofan> ban掉
<zhxk> shit
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人
<zhxk> dont robber this channel
<zhxk> 人家是聪明的
<Decade> gebjgd: 他有什么问题吗？
<gebjgd> Decade: 你说呢
<Decade> gebjgd: 不知道呢，我打不开那个页面。
<ofan> 不欢迎极左或极右分子
<Decade> gebjgd: 明白了，政治，肮脏的东西
<gebjgd> Decade: 管理员睡觉了
<gebjgd> 同志们刷屏吧
<Decade> gebjgd: 哈哈。
<ofan> ..
<Decade> gebjgd: 如果非要给我一个定义，我一定是属于无政府主义者，哈哈，所以给我任何政治宣传我都不会理睬。
<zhxk> 怪不得这个频道这么少，原来都被你等赶跑了
<Decade> zhxk: 我想，这里大概是一个纯技术类问题的交流频道吧。
<iFvwm> Decade: 这不废话嘛。
<zhxk> 技术为人服务，人需要的不只是技术
<iFvwm> 扯其他的，可以另外去开房间的。
<iFvwm> 这里只有技术和sex可以说
<ofan> zhxk: 你那言论跟恐怖分子差不多
<zhxk> no
<iFvwm> ofan: 谁说政治的，去抓了他。你不说网警嘛
<ofan> iFvwm: 以劝导和教育为主~
<zhxk> 抓牙？
<iFvwm> 看了ip。记录下。明天上门。
<iFvwm> tjj
<ofan> ...
<zhxk> 好，正等个茶喝
<iFvwm> 小瘪三才喜欢喝茶
<iFvwm> 上海人？
<iFvwm> 温州的哦
<iFvwm> 差不多地方。
<zhxk> 扯淡，龌龊，虚伪，这样窝囊活着不如勇敢死了说了
<iFvwm> 拉。 ofan 被你吓跑了
<ofan> zhxk 很适合当人肉炸弹..
<ofan> 我给他强退了
<RabbitHair> Dear all，有没遇到过fcitx和opera冲突的？就是无论百度还是谷歌，在页面底部的搜索框输入中文的时候，输入第一个字母就卡住了。要切到其它标签再切回来才行
<RabbitHair> 顶部的文本框没这问题的
<iFvwm> RabbitHair: 其他输入法都这样的。
<RabbitHair> 哈？
<iFvwm> 中文才卡。说那op的自动填写搞的事情。
<RabbitHair> 哦
<iFvwm> 丢失焦点
<RabbitHair> 升级op能解决么？
<iFvwm> 你可以直接点击一下输入栏，也可以
<iFvwm> 11版本。没出12。lol
<RabbitHair> 真的
<RabbitHair> 为啥上面的输入框没这问题呢
<iFvwm> 额，你说的输入栏，说指网页里面的？
<RabbitHair> 恩
<iFvwm> 那应该不会。
<iFvwm> 只有speeddial那里的，和右上角的，才这样啊
<iFvwm> 那带了自动填写，下拉菜单的那种，
<RabbitHair> 不是，我这俩地方不会有这问题
<RabbitHair> 就是网页里有
<iFvwm> 。这奇怪了。
<iFvwm> 我这网页的，从来没出过。那估计和op的自动填写无关了。
<iFvwm> 自动搜索历史记录，该死的，出菜单，就丢焦点
<RabbitHair> errr
<iFvwm> 人品好的时候，比如现在，又正常。
<Decade> 咯。
<Decade> iFvwm: 强烈怀疑你的RP。
<zhxk> 某某天主教徒还真把俺当布鲁诺了
<iFvwm> 我一直rp好。尤其在你们面前。相对论。 lol
<Decade> iFvwm: 自大加一点，知道是什么不？哈哈。
<iFvwm> 那是大兵
<iFvwm> 我是大爷。
<Decade> iFvwm: 切，不贫了，我还是看书学习了。
<ofan> 大爷...
<iFvwm> 看书才没出息。来聊天
<wzssyqa> mlgb 的
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 啥事情，这么严重？
<Decade> iFvwm: 大爷，在北京也属于骂人话之一。
<iFvwm> 我错过了什么？
<ofan> 恩
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 那家伙在这嚷了好几天了
<iFvwm> 那是你大爷的。才是骂人啊。
<ofan> 有时候急了就说“大爷的”
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 几天？？？ 我都没看到。 @@
<Decade> iFvwm:@@！
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 呵呵
<iFvwm> no 我只说 nnnnnd
<iFvwm> 表示一种气氛而已，不是骂人
<iFvwm> 其实都说善意的。
<iFvwm> 不像 Decade。整天就想着骂人。
<iFvwm> lol
<Decade> iFvwm: ……我这可是有弹窗的，你说啥我都能看见。
<iFvwm> 本来就是对你说的嘛。
<tenzu> 神什么时候成了大爷？
<iFvwm> 又不是私聊给别人，被你看到了
<Decade> tenzu: 他就是一大爷，
 * tenzu 拜神拜袜子
<iFvwm> tenzu: 过来，乖，叫声大爷
<Decade> tenzu: ^_^
<iFvwm> 。这说？？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你大爷
<Decade> tenzu: 说的好。
<iFvwm> 带你的，就是骂人。记住
<tenzu> iFvwm: 您大爷
<ofan> /alias ofan
<iFvwm> 死疼猪。不乖。
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 把疼猪踢了。
<desksong> 蛋疼的一天又开始了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 您可是敬语啊
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 你们两个我都惹不起啊
 * wzssyqa 我还想上论坛呢
<iFvwm> 疼猪，你也怕。。
<tenzu> 好吧，我自己掉一下，表示被T了
<iFvwm> 那我先把疼猪禁了。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> .
<wzssyqa> ....
<iFvwm> @@
<tenzu> yeah~
<Decade> tenzu: @@
<iFvwm> ~~
 * missing 支持ee封禁tenzu,哈哈
<tenzu> missing: 神疯了你也跑不了
<missing> 我干吗要跑
<missing> 封就封啦,我mj多的是
<tenzu> 可恨
<iFvwm> 。
<tenzu> 我没有mj
<iFvwm> 疼猪这么谦虚的。不能封。要爱护。
<iFvwm> 我还指望疼猪给我发那些buzz
<iFvwm> 谁试试rapidshare的速度
<tenzu> iFvwm: buzz有啥好看的，google reader多好
<iFvwm> 不read
<missing> tenzu: 好意思说没有mj?
<tenzu> missing: irc里没马甲的
<missing> 哦,ir上什么mj哦
<desksong> 马甲的马甲
<iFvwm> missing: 透漏下，在forum疼猪啥马甲
<missing> iFvwm: 我是马甲2
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 我不是个马甲
<missing> 就是了,先封了这个先
<missing> 啊...我记错了?
<missing> lol
<iFvwm> 我是马甲x 系列？
<iFvwm> @@
<uPad> 马甲太多，都忘记原来名字叫什么了 :D
<onshoestring> i系列 神
<iFvwm> 看疼猪调戏妹朵。 http://imagebin.org/126630
<uPad> 常常换马甲，容易入《金刚经》的无我相境界。
<missing> iFvwm: 赞ee,我都没有看到
<ofan> 赞啊
<ofan> 链接尼
<iFvwm> 不记得了。自己找找吧
<iFvwm> 围观疼猪被调戏。 http://imagebin.org/126631
<cfy> iFvwm: opera可以升级了。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 微软雅黑？
<iFvwm> cfy: 。不升级。干吗老升级
<iFvwm> NoIE: ?
<onshoestring> 前几天有个问问题的帖子大家都围观ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 新功能阿。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 我是说截图。
<missing> tenzu: 杯具不?lol
<tenzu> missing: 有啥杯具的？
<missing> tenzu: 给神八卦,哈哈
<iFvwm> NoIE: 基本只有圆体吧。
<iFvwm> missing: ..
<NoIE> iFvwm: 圆体和呀嘿我老是分不清。
<missing> iFvwm: 支持神阿姨ee~~~
<tenzu> 那个ie80很明显不是个妹
<missing> NoIE: 你什么眼神啊,那么明显
<onshoestring> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=234824
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 莫名其妙的成功装上了GlobalMenu
<gjp> cfy: 你在lin下用什么文本编辑器？
<cfy> gjp: emacs
<gjp> cfy: UE用过吗？
<cfy> gjp: 没有
<ofan> ue收费吧
<gjp> cfy: 我只是想找个中文不乱码的，好用点的。。。可惜太难了。。
<iFvwm> ue是个拼凑的软件
<iFvwm> 很不清爽的
<iFvwm> 不如editplus
<iFvwm> 或者source insight
<cfy> gjp: ...中文不乱码？emacs阿。
<cfy> iFvwm: emacs
<bao_> linux也有source insight吗
<gjp> iFvwm: 这俩能在lin上吗？
<ofan> 不能
<ofan> 干掉gb*就没乱码了
<gjp> cfy: emacs据说很难学。。。
<cfy> gjp: 还好。没有vim难入门
<ofan> ..
<ofan> vim多好入门
<gjp> cfy: 那我试试吧，vim也才刚入们。。
<iFvwm> 谁提的ue
<gjp> iFvwm: 我
<iFvwm> cfy: 又害人。
<ofan> tjjtds
<gjp> iFvwm: 刚在源里看到。。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> emacs那些难记的ctrl。害人的
<iFvwm> gjp: ue在源？
<gjp> iFvwm: 我不介意。。。
<ofan> 搞笑呢吧 源里能有ue?
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<gjp> iFvwm: 在合作伙伴的源里
<cfy> iFvwm: 有脚踏板。。。
<Decade> ofan: Software Center有。
<kenifanying> 同志们,国内有没好的rpmfusion的镜像?
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 别。。俺真不是同志 :-(
<iFvwm> cfy: 。我的bash下面，都不记得emacs那套热键。
<iFvwm> lol
<ofan> Decade: 收费的？
<cfy> iFvwm: ....难到你用vim的？那不能用的lol
<Decade> ofan: 没注意。
<gjp> kenifanying: 你在了？
<kenifanying> 恩
<iFvwm> gjp: 分清楚啥叫合作伙伴哦。这啥
<kenifanying> 163那个源别提了
<iFvwm> 哪种wine作的软件源？私人的？
<gjp> iFvwm: canonical的源
<kenifanying> repodata居然是指向一个可用软件的网页
<iFvwm> 没见过。啥软件名。我看看
<ofan> ub高了个软件商店
<gjp> iFvwm: ubuntu的自带的。。。。
<iFvwm> ultrastar-ng
<iFvwm> 就搜索到这样的包。
<iFvwm> 自带？
<iFvwm> 说啥包名
<gjp> iFvwm: 默认没开那个源。
<Decade> ofan: 问个问题，为啥我的indicator关于#ubuntu-cn的标题那块，全是？呢？
<ofan> ultra edit
<ofan> Decade: irssi?
<iFvwm> 贴下描述看看。
<missing> ofan: 你喜欢ultra edit
<ofan> missing: 晕  我不喜欢
<Decade> ofan: Topic: ??????????????????: Please use utf-8 charset|????????????????????????|?????? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |??????就是这行。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<ofan> Decade: 用utf8
<iFvwm> Decade: rp
<missing> ofan: 我觉得lin下面的vim都比它好~~~
<Decade> ofan:噢。
<ofan> missing: 没用过它 不过号称在win下比较nb
<gjp> iFvwm: 贴不了
<iFvwm> ?
<gjp> iFvwm: 不让复制
<missing> ofan: 是很牛逼
<iFvwm> aptitude show xxx
<ofan> slickedit也很有名.. 可惜也不开放
<iFvwm> cli下鼠标选择
<ofan> 收费唉
<iFvwm> 那不好吧。 ofan
<iFvwm> 很别扭的
<ofan> ?
<gjp> iFvwm: 是收费的。。。。
<iFvwm> 那你折腾。我只好无视了。
<NoIE> http://news.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20101207/113751.html
<NoIE> 河南洛宁县邮政局长酒后驾公车撞死5名青少年
<NoIE> 我已经麻木了。。。
<pocoyo> NoIE: 洛宁在哪?
<iFvwm> 5名。 nnnnnd
<NoIE> pocoyo: 不知道，我是北京人。
<iFvwm> 这不死刑，必定闹事。
<missing> 不会死刑的,一开车 二是酒后
<Relaed> WTF
<NoIE> 洛宁县公安局相关负责人介绍，肇事司机谷青阳系酒后驾车肇事，已被批准逮捕，目前警方正在调查事故原因。
<Decade> 天。
<Relaed> 真是糟糕...
<iFvwm> 抵命都够了啊。
<iFvwm> 酒后的，要严打
<Decade> missing: 那样不死刑，天理难容。
<missing> Decade: 现在还有天理吗?
<iFvwm> nnnd 1.4M的速度，咋rs只有几k呢
<tenzu> 事实告诉我们，一定要当司机
<NoIE> iFvwm: 宽带通？
<iFvwm> 光纤额
<tenzu> iFvwm: 去买个premium用户，不限速了
<Decade> tenzu: 不是司机的问题，是他的身份问题吧？愤怒。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 我想换宽带了，我家用的是联通的ADSL，他们老是直接在页面中嵌入广告。
<iFvwm> 不这样犯傻。
<NoIE> 奇怪的是，我妈妈和我用的是一个网络，她的浏览器没事。
<iFvwm> Decade: 你幼儿园啊。和身份何干
<ofan> 用lvm和用windows的扩展分区有什么区别？？
<NoIE> Decade: 邮政局局长。
<tenzu> Decade: 即使没有身份，只要花了足够的钱，司机一样不用抵命
<missing> 不花钱也不用死的
<NoIE> tenzu: 这倒是。
<tenzu> 所以一定要当司机
<NoIE> 我的ADSL只有在看在线漫画的时候，才会出现联通的嵌入广告，不知道是为什么？
<Decade> tenzu: 反正感觉不爽，不知道说什么好。
<NoIE> tenzu: 新加坡的刑罚好像特别重。
<missing> 想那些来回碾压的都没有死刑,其实那个算谋杀的
<gjp1> cfy: 我竟然在官方论坛见到了UEX破解版。。。
<tenzu> Decade: 没什么好说的，自求多福
<Decade> missing: 江苏宝马X6？
<tenzu> NoIE: 不是很了解
<NoIE> missing: 那个我怎么也找不到下文。
<missing> NoIE: 新加坡就是盛世重典的典范啊
<NoIE> missing: 恩恩。
<missing> Decade: 很多起啦
<cfy> gjp1: 用emacs,不需要破解。lol
<NoIE> 我想换“宽带通”但是听说他们口碑不好。
<gjp1> cfy: 知道了emacs正在下。。
<missing> NoIE: 一样的,我这里电信也插广告的
<cfy> gjp1: emacs有这么大么。。。。。
<gjp1> 我刚开始。。
<ofan> 好几十M呢
<tenzu> missing: 去年有个国内小伙，博士刚毕业没几天，在学校门口穿马路赶公车被撞死，后来也没听说车主受了什么重罚
<NoIE> missing: 。。。完了。。。
<NoIE> tenzu: 杭州那件？
<Decade> missing: Magical China!
<tenzu> NoIE: 发生在新加坡
<Decade> tenzu: 那是杭洲的欺实码。
<NoIE> tenzu: 传送门，谢谢。
<missing> tenzu: 开车撞人刑罚比较低的,中国更加啦,开车都是有钱有势
<tenzu> NoIE: 没见报道，但是我同学当天就在事发附近的公车上目睹了整个事件
<Decade> missing: 我怎么觉得越来越没有公平和尊严了？
<jyf1987> fua
<jyf1987> Kandu: a.out 和 elf格式比有什么优缺点
<gjp1> cfy: 27mb。。。。emacs。。
<tenzu> missing: 上次回国听出租车上的广播，天津有辆车在校区里撞了小孩，并多次碾压
<tenzu> missing: 小区，不是校区
<missing> tenzu: 撞不死麻烦啊,所以要碾压啊,不过这个算谋杀就好一点,可惜...
<jyf1987> tenzu: 弄死你就是赔一次 弄不死你就赔一辈子 额
<missing> 死了一次赔偿,一了百了
<tenzu> 估计当时司机也这么想的
<cfy> gjp: 哦。
<gjp> cfy: 完了，安装中。。。
<jyf1987> 都这样阿 tenzu  这已经是共识了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 没人性啊。。。
<jyf1987> 而且周围人绝对不去扶那路人 怕被诬赖说是他撞的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 社会就这样
<onshoestring> 对强势保护 弱势欺压
<jyf1987> 人性都是吃饱了以后 才提出来的
<cfy> gjp: good
<jyf1987> 不排除是撑着了的
<gjp> cfy: 安装完了。。。我很没信心的告诉自己。。。我不怕英语。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: lol,我又拉到一个
<cfy> gjp: 没啥的吧。查单词就好
<iFvwm> cfy: 继续
<gjp> cfy: 没关系。。。我还能看懂。。。只是头皮发麻。。
<ofan> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/aix/library/au-sshlocks/index.html?ca=drs-
<cfy> iFvwm: 你要不要也来XD
<iFvwm> freeflying: 翻译下，不知道怎么理解。 10 Stars Who Need To Be Made Over!
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。
<iFvwm> no
<jyf1987> iFvwm: fu
<gjp> cfy: 不错。。。对我来讲还好用。。。
<ofan> 10个需要整容的明星？
<cfy> ofan: 改端口。禁止密码登录。不用怕了。
<cfy> gjp: :)
<ofan> cfy: 下面介绍了一种敲门机制 相当nb啊
<gjp> cfy: 写代码咋样呢？
<cfy> 这为什么是非常安全的方案？因为有 65,535 个端口（见 参考资料）。即使考虑到已经分配的端口，仍然有超过 60,000 个可用端口。如果敲门序列只包含四次 “敲门”，黑客要想通过强力攻击猜出序列，就必须测试大约 13,000,000,000,000,000,000 个序列（13 后面 18 个零）。这样的攻击显然不太可能奏效！当然，强力攻击或胡乱猜测并不是猜出正确序åˆ
<NoIE> iFvwm: 10个必须修改的星星？
<jyf1987> ofan: 什么敲门
<cfy> ofan: 你用公匙，更加不可能阿。
<cfy> gjp: good
<ofan> jyf1987: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/aix/library/au-sshlocks/index.html?ca=drs-
<iFvwm> NoIE: ..
<ofan> jyf1987: 一种安全机制
<jyf1987> ofan: 额
<Warm_HUG> OMG难道这里不是东北而是日本?看到俩Female穿黑丝+短裤
<iFvwm> ofan: 整容？ made over?
<NoIE> # 1. 转让，移交；改造，重做
<NoIE> # 2. （财产）转让，移交；改造，重做
<NoIE> # 3. 把（财产）转让；改造
<NoIE> # 4. 把某物所有权转给别人
<ofan> iFvwm: 化妆 打扮 一类的意思吧
<FrankLv> 终于搞定公司代理，可以连回家的SSH 上IRC啦。中文OK么?
<gjp> cfy: libboost-regex1.38.0是什么包？
<Decade> 刚才在网易看到一句评论，非常的棒，“不能劳动而生，就要战斗而死".
<NoIE> 顶
<jyf1987> ofan: 我觉得理想的状况是自己实现一个协议 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 不现实啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 拿现成的协议 随便改点东西就好
<ofan> jyf1987: 敲门这个也算是多加了一层协议吧
<FrankLv> Port knocking 挺好用的 http://linux.chinaunix.net/ebook/doc/2009/12/07/1147780.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 芝麻开门，芝麻关门 Port knocking简介 [第十四期] - 电子杂志 - 技术新知 Linux时代 - 开源、自由、共享 - 中国最大的Linux技术社区
<jyf1987> 这无非是安全的基本策略  就是多加一道门 额 用烦琐来挡住别人
<jyf1987> 如此而已
<jyf1987> 锁上加锁
<pocoyo> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/uW7kG.jpg 为啥我的163网页显示成这样? ff 3.5.
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 字体改小点试试嘛。
<xinyu3ru> 谁帮忙看看 gtk  +glade 的错误http://code.bulix.org/wjai4k-78925
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 不行. ctrl - 也不行.
<missing> pocoyo: 升级fx 4
<pocoyo> missing: 你真聪明.
<missing> sure
<pocoyo> missing: 不会升.
 * missing 吃饭啦
<missing> pocoyo: 下载一个bin解压用就是了
<pocoyo> missing: 给个地址.
<happyaron> iFvwm: 这篇文章很赞，多谢分享。
<missing> pocoyo: fx官网都不知道啊
<pocoyo> missing: 不知道
<missing> pocoyo: 去死
<pocoyo> missing: 好
<jyf1987> mozilla
<jyf1987> 磨自拉
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你看了啥文章。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 错了，不是你发的。。
<happyaron> ofan: 文章很好，多谢多谢。
<ofan> happyaron: 客气啥..
<iFvwm> happyaron: 这么激动的。奉献下url
<tenzu> 神从来不share文章的
<iFvwm> 我share下载可以不
<happyaron> iFvwm: 自己翻log，50行以内。
<iFvwm> 清空了
<iFvwm> ofan: 出来说明下
<ofan> iFvwm: ? http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/aix/library/au-sshlocks/index.html?ca=drs-
<gjp> cfy: 我很汗的发现。。。emacs能看图片。。。
<pocoyo> gjp: 嗯 还能听歌
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: emacs是操作系统
<gjp> pocoyo: ？？？我的歌不在代码文件夹。。。。没发现。。。
<cfy> gjp: 可以的XD
<cfy> gjp: 不清楚。你问水牛 pocoyo
<cfy> iFvwm: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/6181058.html
<cfy> iFvwm: 崽崽爱看的XD
<gjp> cfy: 刚才pocoyo说能听歌。。。。我看不能。。。我打开后是乱码。。
<pocoyo> gjp: 得用 emms...
<gjp> pocoyo: 算了。。。
<cfy> gjp: ....
<cfy> gjp: ansi-term,再开mocp吧XD
<gjp> cfy: ？？？
<cfy> gjp: 就是不是内置的。
<gjp> cfy: 我问一下。。。十六进制模式在那？
<cfy> gjp: M-x hexl-mode
<iFvwm> ofan: 这啊。ibm的文章，都是泛泛的说，没深入的。没嘛用。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你咋乱七八糟的都看？书虫子哦。
<cfy> iFvwm: 听说的
<cfy> ofan: 禁用密码，让他们弄去
<gjp> cfy: 谢了。。。我刚会。。
<ofan> iFvwm: 深入的咱不会搞 只能看简单的
<cfy> gjp: :)
<gjp> cfy: ;-)因为16进制对我非常重要。。。
<ofan> dig +short txt linux.wp.dg.cx 直接查询wiki词条
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<gjp> cfy: 区码转换呢？比如JIS=>GBK？
<cfy> iFvwm: opera dragonfly用不了T_T
<cfy> gjp: iconv
<deadlight> nick deadlight
<ALLEN12345> gjp:我系统出问题了
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 咋啦？
<ALLEN12345> ubuntu出现了两个版本，xp跑到了最底下了。
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 小问题。。。。
<hk1> ALLEN12345, 跟新了内核
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 我猜对了，我一会过去。。。
<ALLEN12345> gjp：过来解决一下？
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 对
<ALLEN12345> gjp：我等你
<jyf1987> ofan: 这个 dig查wiki咳真有意思
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 我还没吃饭呢。。。
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 我去你那吃了。。。
<ALLEN12345> gjp：我吃完了
<gjp> cfy: 我先离开了
<iFvwm> cfy: 你又不是it。搞啥dragonfly
<iFvwm> 啥都折腾下？
<happyaron> chromium linux 最近的好版本是68435，可以试试。
<ALLEN12345> gjp：一点半再来
<ofan> jyf1987: 恩 也很有用.. 搞bot更方便了
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 好，我先吃饭。。
<ofan> 吃饭区~
<cfy> iFvwm: 分析下嘛。我用不了T_T
<cfy> gjp: 嗯。
<deadlight> 这上面对话都是一对一的对话么？
<gjp> deadlight: dui
<deadlight> 那我怎么单独对你说呢？
<desksong> 囧
<desksong> deadlight: 这样的
<gjp> 打一个人名+冒号+话
<deadlight> gjp:你好
<desksong> 很多客户端可以自动补全
<gjp> deadlight: 对了
<desksong> deadlight: table键补全
<deadlight> gjp: 哦，tab可以补全的
<gjp> deadlight: 对
<hk1> 打别人的名 按tab 会自动补全
<hk1> gjp, 你好
<deadlight> desksong: 那如何对两个或者三个人说话呢？
<gjp> hk1: 自己的名字也能补全。。
<desksong> deadlight: gjp: 测试
<desksong> deadlight: 不清楚
<gjp> desksong:  你是对的
<desksong> 哦，那就成了？
<gjp> desksong: 多打几个名就行。。。
<deadlight> deadlight: 自己对自己说话？
<desksong> gjp: 恩
<desksong> 太蛋疼，我这个只能补全一个名字
<deadlight> gjp: desksong:3q
<deadlight> 我也只能补全一个
<gjp> desksong: deadlight：我的能不一堆
<gjp> deadlight: desksong：我的客户端是pidgin。。。
<desksong> gjp: 哦，我不喜欢那个gui，我用 konversation
<deadlight> gjp: deadlight: desksong: 我的是empathy
<desksong> 我觉得看起来有感些
<desksong> deadlight: 你的也能补全多个？
<gjp> deadlight: desksong：但我的客户端支持多重补全。。
<deadlight> desksong: 我的后面的名字雪要自己添加冒号和空格
<deadlight> desksong: 需要
<desksong> 哦，看来还是pidgin给力些
<gjp> desksong: 第二个以上的名字也得手动加冒号。。。
<desksong> gjp: 囧，
<deadlight> gjp: ^
<desksong> 那我还是继续 目前用这个
<hk1> gjp, desksong deadlight 测试
<deadlight> gjp: pindin用gtk or qt ?
<gjp> hk1: 我收到了。。
<gjp> deadlight: gtk+
<desksong> hk1: …………
<hk1> windows下客户端好不如Linux下的好用
<gjp> hk1: 肯定的。。
<desksong> xchat 有无人用？
<gjp> desksong: 我这有，也用
<desksong> gjp
<hk1> desksong,  我用
<deadlight> 我忘了为什么当初不用pindin用empathy了都
<silverzhao> 求教：ubuntu什么播放器可以认出cue文件來？
<desksong> xchat 字体调整不杂个爽，以前我用的时候，调整了一次，后面看起来太痛苦了，也恢复不回去了
<gjp> hk1: 但xchat太专一了。。
<gjp> silverzhao: 没好用的。。
<silverzhao> gjp: 啊……郁闷！
<silverzhao> 那ape整轨文件怎么办？
<sam_010203> 口岩  《 在ibus 怎麼輸入這個字？
<gjp> silverzhao: 我也因此郁闷了一段。。。cue。。。后面上windows了。。
<desksong> gbk 大字符集启用
<deadlight> 印象中某个播放器+插件可以播放cue了，难道是我记忆混乱了
<silverzhao> gjp: 唉～太悲哀了……
<gjp> 大家ibus什么版本。。。？
<desksong> fcitx撸过
<desksong> ibus太慢了
<onshoestring> ibus系统带的
<gjp> deadlight: 只支持ape
<jyf1987> shit
<jyf1987> 测试部门征用我的机器来测试他们的客户端 额
<onshoestring> IBus 1.3.7
<gjp> deadlight: 只支持ape+cue。。。
<gjp> onshoestring: 我和你一样。。
<onshoestring> 我用的论坛里的极点五笔
<sam_010203> gbk 是什麼東西？
<gjp> onshoestring: 我用ibus-sunpinyin
<onshoestring> 汉字国标扩展？
<sam_010203> 我要在哪裡下載呢？
<deadlight> sam_010203: 直接拼yan就有的
<gjp> sam_010203: 那时一种编码吧。。。
<onshoestring> gbk是编码方案
<onshoestring> 只要有汉字就有
<onshoestring> 要研究的话 网上有pdf
<gjp> onshoestring: 跑偏了。。
<sam_010203> deadlight,  我找不到 那個字
<onshoestring> 以前下载过一个pdf gb18030的书
<sam_010203> 這個字好像是廣東話用的一個字。。。 鬱悶～！    囧興
<deadlight> sam_010203: 啱
<sam_010203> 我怎麼沒有呢？
<deadlight> sam_010203: 是这个吧？
<gjp> 汗死了。。。请说普通话。。。写规范字。。。
<sam_010203> 對對對～～！
<deadlight> sam_010203: ibus1.3.8里面有啊，我没改过什么设置的
<sam_010203> gjp   你是內地人  你要說普通話寫規範字  我不是  ～～！！  ；）
<sam_010203> deadlight,  ok~~
<Danny_CN> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> Danny_CN: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<jyf1987> sam_010203: 你是外地人？
<gjp> sam_010203: ？？？台湾OR香港？
<sam_010203> gjp 不是台灣的也不是香港的。
<Danny_CN> 问一下 我用minicom命令测试猫 为什么敲完AT回车没反应？
<gjp> sam_010203: 那你是？
<sam_010203> deadlight... MEH 我ibus 還是不行！！！！
<jyf1987> sam_010203: 澳门 大马 印尼 狮城？
<sam_010203> gjp  幹嘛問這麼多問題呢？
<silverzhao> 再次求教：如何根据cue文件，将ape整轨文件分轨？
<Danny_CN> 问一下 我用minicom命令测试猫 为什么敲完AT回车没反应？
<gjp> sam_010203: 只是为了给你找个合适的聊天室。。。
<sam_010203> gjp 我已經找到了答案了。  你沒必要幫我找謝謝。
<gjp> sam_010203: 那就好。。。
<sam_010203> deadlight,   我要怎麼升級ibus ???
<deadlight> sam_010203: 我的是一页9个字，yan然后翻了快十页才找到的这个字
<Danny_CN> 问一下 我用minicom命令测试猫 为什么敲完AT回车没反应？
<gjp> sam_010203: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus
<^k^> ⇪ title: IBus - Ubuntu中文
<gjp> cfy: 你回来了
<sam_010203> 還是找不到～  呵呵 我是用 ibus 1.3
<cfy> zer4tul: hi
<cfy> zer4tul: 我的键盘到啦
<cfy> gjp: 嗯，拿快递去了
<sam_010203> 我是不是要下載香港增補字符集？？？
<gjp> cfy: 你每回都不在下线之前说一声。。
<ofan> use UTF8
<deadlight> sam_010203: 我的系统语言就是默认的简体中文，装了ibus之后也没有进行改变。
<gjp> deadlight: 简体中文默认UTF-8吧。。
<sam_010203> 哦 我的不是中文。
<sam_010203> 真的很麻煩喔～
<sam_010203> 呵呵
<gjp> sam_010203: 那个ofan说的对，改成UTF-8试试。。
<sam_010203> use UTF?  how am i gonna get to that?   do i just change encoding in the language settings?
<gjp> sam_010203: 你的系统是？
<sam_010203> ubuntu 10.04lts
<gjp> sam_010203: 语言？
<sam_010203> 系統語言？
<sam_010203> 稀薄來語
<gjp> cfy竟然网掉了。。。
<sam_010203> 希柏來語 ～～  打錯了
<jyf1987> 额 以色列的
<gjp> sam_010203: 多安装一个语言。。
<jyf1987> 上帝抛弃的选民
<sam_010203> 中文嗎？
<gjp> jyf1987: 不要乱说话。。。
<jyf1987> gjp: 呵呵
<sam_010203> gjp  你不要理他    我不是以色列人  他只是個笨蛋啦。 呵呵
<gjp> sam_010203: 对，装一个繁体或简体。。。
<sam_010203> 哦 這樣。  那麼簡單～？
<gjp> sam_010203: 你认为多难？
<jyf1987> 那你就是澳洲人 上回你好像进这里来过
<sam_010203> 哈哈  ～
<sam_010203> jfy 又錯了。  放棄吧， 我不會告訴你的。
<gjp> jyf1987: 不雅谈论，涉及个人隐私。。
<jyf1987> gjp: 这是公共场合嘛 谈谈无妨
<sam_010203> gjp  我明天試試看，  我好多字無法輸入   ！！ 呵呵
<gjp> sam_010203: 好，
<sikao_lfs> 英国？
<sam_010203> jyf     http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct     你可以看下這個網站。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Code of Conduct | Ubuntu
<gjp> sikao_lfs: 不要太涉及个人隐私。。。
<jyf1987> 好
<sam_010203> 呵呵 中國人太可愛啊！！！   你們都非常好奇哦～  呵呵
<gjp> sam_010203: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus
<^k^> ⇪ title: IBus - Ubuntu中文
<jyf1987> 看不懂 拉倒
<jyf1987> 皇帝不急太监急
<gjp> sam_010203: 你可以看看，教你升级ibus。。
<sam_010203> 好了   謝謝 gjp.  !  88   大家   שלום וחנוכה שמח!!!
<deadlight> sam_010203: 88
<gjp> sam_010203: 88
<sam_010203> 我在看了。。 呵呵呵  （我中文不怎麼樣啦～ ）  呵呵  88 ！！
<ofan> 阿拉伯语？
<gjp> ofan: 希伯来语
<ofan> 哪国人啊 中文不错啊
<jyf1987> 上次在 #perl里碰到个以色列人也会中文 额
<gjp> ofan: 你也涉及个人隐私了。。
<jyf1987> 不过最奇怪的是 在 google的orkut里 许多葡萄牙人 中文出奇的好 ！！
<deadlight> jyf1987: 或许本来就是中文环境出身的呢
<gjp> jyf1987: 可是很多中国人中文却不好。。。
<hk1> 中文教育 现在就是个悲剧
<jyf1987> gjp: 取决于你好的标准 你对中国人要求和对外国人要求不一样
<gjp> jyf1987: 你说得对。。
<deadlight> jyf1987: 很有道理呀
<jyf1987> gjp: 中国人稍微有些谓词用得不符合你口味 你就会觉得别扭 但是老外 如果能做到主谓宾没问题 那就已经是 “好”
<jyf1987> deadlight: 没有 我看过照片 真的是 白种人 额
<hk1> jyf1987:确实
<ofan> 学好文言文还是很有必要的
<ofan> 估计老外是学不会这个的
<gjp> jyf1987: 我有一回爬山。。。看到一个老外。。。人家方言比我们说的都好。。。完全无语。。。
<deadlight> ofan: 文言文对老外难度太高了吧
<jyf1987> gjp: 那可能是 二战的时候遗留下来的
<ofan> deadlight: 应该是
<desksong> To a hacker, a closed door is an insult, and a locked door is an outrage.
<ofan> gjp: 这个不难，有的人就是很有语言天赋，以前我一同学就会模仿各种英文口音
<gjp> ofan: 外国人也有懂文言文的。。。
<ofan> gjp: 很少吧
<jyf1987> gjp: 你这不是废话 好多汉学家阿 再说专门修中文 也很正常
<gjp> ofan: 这个我深有感触。。。
<pocoyo> missing: 换成3.6.12还是163的排版还是那鸟样儿.
<gjp> pocoyo: ？？？
<ofan> gjp: 而且估计会说粤语的老外比会普通话的要多很多
<gjp> ofan: 这个。。。。。。。。。。。
<pocoyo> gjp: http://i.imgur.com/uW7kG.jpg
<deadlight> pocoyo: 字太大的缘故吧》
<pocoyo> deadlight: 不是. ...
<gjp> pocoyo: 我没有这个问题
<pocoyo> gjp: 火狐 3.5.12.
<ofan> gjp: 很多老外呆在香港阿..  接触的中国人基本都说粤语
<gjp> 要不我吧配置文件发给你吧
<deadlight> pocoyo: 我以前出现这个问题就是因为字调的大了
<gjp> pocoyo: 要不我吧配置文件发给你吧
<pocoyo> deadlight: 你是怎么调的?
<pocoyo> gjp: 啥配置?
<gjp> pocoyo: 。。。。。你不懂吗。。。。。。汗。。。
<deadlight> pocoyo: 我刚才通过ctrl+的放大方式成功达到了你图片上的效果
<gjp> pocoyo: 不过，3.5.12吗？
<pocoyo> gjp: 我还真不懂.
<v_v> 奇怪了， “护照”两个字也变成敏感词了？
<pocoyo> deadlight: 我 ctrl- 也不行 没效果.
<gjp> 要不就重置一下。。。
<deadlight> pocoyo: 上设置里把最小字体大小归零试试
<jyf1987> v_v: 额 ？
<pocoyo> deadlight: ...你太聪明了.
<gjp> pocoyo: 你FF是3.5.12？还是3.6.12？
<v_v> jyf1987, 谷歌之，reset
<pocoyo> gjp: 都一样 3.5不行 我刚才试了试3.6 可能是我最小字体设置了
<jyf1987> v_v: 也许是上一个关键词导致的
<v_v> jyf1987, 我等了1min重新试探了。 两个字分开都没事
<gjp> pocoyo: 你真是3.5.12？没升级？
<v_v> jyf1987, 你说的对
<jyf1987> v_v: 大概最近有什么关于护照的红贵新闻吧
<pocoyo> gjp: 不会升啊 在降级中.
<v_v> jyf1987, 或许上一个敏感字导致
<gjp> v_v: 我试试。。。
<ofan> v_v: 翻墙吧
<deadlight> pocoyo: 这个症状很大可能是字体过大导致的，我当时习惯于把字体放大，经常出现这种问题的
<gjp> v_v: 我这未被重置。。
<pocoyo> deadlight: 真他娘的纠结 最小字体置空后 163倒是好了 论坛的字体大小号看着超难看 算了 我还是原来的吧.
<v_v> 敏感字的确越来越多
<v_v> gjp, 墙也是分布式的， 有时候规则不一致
<gjp> pocoyo: 你要求真高。。
<jyf1987> v_v: 呵呵 和dns一样阿 没同步到嘛
<gjp> v_v: 我知道。。。
<v_v> jyf1987, lo
<deadlight> pocoyo: 我告诉你我的处理方式，最小号留空，然后需要字体大的ctrl+，firefox会一直保存的。然后就perfect了
<jyf1987> 不过老实说 全国就那几个出口 为何不能同步呢
<pocoyo> gjp: ..
<pocoyo> deadlight: 也许你是对的 我屏太小了 怎么调都不顺眼 原来的看惯了 还是.
<student> .
<happyaron> jyf1987: 省级出口是主要的吧。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 如果放国家出口，延迟会比较xx
<v_v> 我真是狗吃屎一样， 遇到reset就期待最近发生了相关的新闻， 非要找出相关报道来。。
<ofan> 为什么usermod总是显示没有改变
<jyf1987> happyaron: 可以做个同步服务过去哈
<jyf1987> v_v: 呵呵 某一天你会出国的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是节点太多被。
<happyaron> 呗
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有多少？ 能上万么？
<deadlight> pocoyo: 这招可以达到不同网站不同效果，还是很有用的
<jyf1987> 上万个节点算啥阿 单机都可以服务
<happyaron> jyf1987: 一个超级服务器就几千个节点了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 物理节点呢
<jyf1987> 管控那些就行了 即时吧新规则推送过去
<gjp> 我有种感觉。。。。。咱们群很能跑题。。。。一跑十万八千里。。。
<jyf1987> gfw为何不外包呢 交给我们来做 又快又好 而且可以精准控制 定点打击
<happyaron> jyf1987: 每个省最少得有几个吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但不可能都是超级服务器啦
<jyf1987> happyaron: 算他10个好了 全国就30个省而已
<happyaron> jyf1987: 还得和那个什么金盾不冲突
<gjp> jyf1987: 你找到了发财的好路。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 联合作战嘛
<jyf1987> gjp: 也走到了人民的对立面了
<gjp> jyf1987: 没关系。。。搞个后门。。。
<deadlight> jyf1987: 没事，到时赚够了洗白或者外逃或者换国籍，方法多的是
<pocoyo> deadlight: 我的英文字体必须是16号看起来才舒服 配合中文的 如果中/英文的最小字体可以分开设置就好了.
<jyf1987> gjp: 还好 人民的对立面向来都跟人民币不对立
<gjp> jyf1987: :)
<srdgame> RMB
 * jyf1987 我们的宗旨是为人民币服务，请自觉掏出你的人民币 谢谢
<desksong> 纽约客 国家的仆人 査建英笔下的王蒙
<deadlight> pocoyo: 设置里又英文编码的最小字体设置呀，然后浏览英文网站就是按照这个设置的
<pocoyo> deadlight: 哪儿设置.?
<gjp> 我在看打死孩子的报道节目。。。。
<deadlight> pocoyo: 你改最小字体那呀，前面除了简体中文外还有别的呢
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 我过去哦？
<ALLEN12345> gjp：我等你
<gjp> 我下了。。。。。。。。。。
<ALLEN12345> gjp：速度
<ofan> 将用户添加到某个组 不能立即生效？？？？？
<jyf1987> gjp: 人都是要死的
<gjp> jyf1987: 我打死你
<gjp> jyf1987: 你也太。。。。。。。能联想了。。。。
<jyf1987> gjp: 额？
<NeverForever> 谁能告诉我机器人怎么用来着？
<gjp> jyf1987: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。:-D
<jyf1987> NeverForever: 这很简单 你告诉他 要有记录 于是就有聊天记录了e
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我想要个二奶
<hk1> jfy:上帝说要有光
<NeverForever> 我的意思是用什么命令跟他说话来着。。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 行阿 把你的支票先寄过来
<hk1> NeverForever,  /msg chanServ
<NeverForever> 3Q
<tenzu> jyf1987: bot不能给么？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 顺便提醒下 摸摸你的胸前 应该有2奶阿
<jyf1987> tenzu: bot能让我给你
<gjp> 我下了。。。。
<jyf1987> 人都是要下的
<hata> 刚刚学设置emacs,为什么我直接打开emacs时有些菜单不能下拉.通过打开代码打开emacs又正常可以下拉菜单?
<tenzu> 我上了
<jyf1987> 人都是要上的
<tenzu> 我要活了
<hata> 例如 YASnippet 就是这样了.
<NeverForever> 人都是要睡的，我睡了
<jyf1987> NeverForever: 觉悟很高阿 都会模仿了
<v_v> 上都是要人的
<jyf1987> 人都是要下的 我走先
<NeverForever> 一直在模仿，从来不超越~~哦也
 * v_v 跟着走
<hk1> èµ°
<hk1> quit
<yy-mm-ss> stardict字典页面你们能打开吗?
<deadlight> 网址？
<benyii> 有人PHP吗？
<^k^> benyii, ....  13:58 
<benyii> 没有吗？
<yy-mm-ss> deadlight: 是啊. 我怎么总是显示没找到页面.
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 我问网址是什么，然后我看我能访问不
<benyii> ^k^, 你在用吗？
<yy-mm-ss> =.= 哦.. http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php 点那个 here
<^k^> ⇪ title: StarDict - The best dictionary program in linux and windows
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 正常打开
<yy-mm-ss> deadlight:  啊!?
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 恩
<yy-mm-ss> deadlight: http://imagebin.ca/view/LDeSAWlQ.html 我的是这样
<^k^> ⇪ title: Screenshot-Page Not Found - Vimperator.png
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: ping 下能正常解析到216.34.181.96么
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: http://stardict.sourceforge.net/index.php这个页面呢
<yy-mm-ss> 正常
<yy-mm-ss> 这个没词典啊
<pocoyo> personal menu 插件不能用了?? 3.5.12 操了真.
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 这我就不知道了
<deadlight> pocoyo: compact menu替代
<yy-mm-ss> deadlight: 哦,谢谢
<pocoyo> deadlight: 这个不好用.感觉.
<rothsdad> is there an official package of awesome in archlinux??
<deadlight> pocoyo: 没办法的事情，很多插件都开发跟不上，只能找替代的，用习惯了其实没差别的，我当时就是从personal到compact的
<pocoyo> deadlight: 就今天瞎捣那个3.6.12 要不是还是能用的 真是奇怪了.
<deadlight> pocoyo: 那你还能一直3.5么，向前看吧，没有什么是不可替代的，都是工具而已
<pocoyo> deadlight: u're right.
<deadlight> pocoyo: 因为你现在的行为和我当初差不多，后来发现完全不至于限制在一个上，选择还是很多的。
<pocoyo> deadlight: 嗯.
<happyaron> geb 今天咋没在呢。
<rothsdad> test
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  14:28 
<Danielfeng> test too
<rothsdad> .... 14:28
<rothsdad> lol
<blueghost> 谁知道 在 openbox  下如何 解决 fictx 输入发的问题
<wen> goldendict只支持en-en翻译吗
<blueghost> wen:) goldendict 可以使用 startdict 的词库
<blueghost> wen:) 你下载 stardict 的词库用上去就行
<wen> 怎么弄
<blueghost> wen:) 你有 stardict 的词库吗
<wen> 没有
<yy-mm-ss> 我这里打不开stardict词典....
<yy-mm-ss> 页面
<wen> 下一个stardict就有了吧
<blueghost> wen:) 词典要 另外下载
<yy-mm-ss> goldendict 1.01好用..
<wen> 我是说下载了stardict就有它的词库了
<blueghost> wen:) 然后 把下载 的词典 解压，然后在 goldendict 中的词典 中设置
<blueghost> wen:) 貌似 只带标准的。 可能不带。 要另外下载
<blueghost> wen:) 忘了。
<wen> 我试下
<blueghost> wen:) 貌似，现在 startdict 的词典因为 版权的问题， 不提供词典下载了， 以前有的
<wen> 我用apt-get install一个应该可以吧
<yy-mm-ss> stardict字典版权问题不是早就不存在了吗
<blueghost> wen:) 我去看看
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss:) 哦， 那应该有得下载了。我正在看， 还没找到
<blueghost> wen:) http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/ 去这看看
<blueghost> wen:) 我打不开
<blueghost> wen:) 不过我倒是有几个 中英，英中，计算机字典
<dingyichen> Wordnet 之類的應該沒有問題
<wen> 在那下载
<yy-mm-ss> 我显示 page not found
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss:) 我翻墙看看
<yy-mm-ss> 好....
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss:) 他说 到论坛， 以前是有 完整词典列表的。 好在 我已经下载了 几个呢
<yy-mm-ss> 是啊..
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 你搜下stardict字典试试，我记得有个人把官网的字典都下来了，然后放在那里我忘了，csdn or sina资源 or ^
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss:) 确实 是 page not found
<soiamso> yy-mm-ss: google stardict 不是就在stardict的主页上吗？
<yy-mm-ss> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/7614193.html
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 这个页面呢，http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_zh_CN.php
<yy-mm-ss> 这个是不是
<^k^> ⇪ title: StarDict - The best dictionary program in linux and windows
<yy-mm-ss> 哈哈,你这个可以啊,原来是要中文啊???
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: ……
<blueghost> deadlight:) 谢了，原来还有啊
<yy-mm-ss> 哈哈...
<blueghost> wen:) 看到了吗
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 我就是从你给的那个页面点进去的……
<wen> 可以下啊 呵呵 谢了
<blueghost> wen:) http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_zh_CN.php 在这里
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在这些字典公司都免费了，自从有了google 后
<blueghost> wen:) 将字典文件解压， 然后在 goldendict 设置就好了
<blueghost>  soiamso 哦
<yy-mm-ss> http://sourceforge.net/projects/stardict/files/ 跳到这里来了???
<deadlight> yy-mm-ss: 对，就是在这里下
<yy-mm-ss> 那不是程序吗
<wen> 恩 谢谢 各位了
<LeiWang> 为啥不是yyyy-mm-dd
<blueghost> 我的问题是 怎么解决 fictx 输入法在openbox 下的问题
<blueghost> ibus太鸟疼了
<LeiWang> 或者hh:MM;ss
<yy-mm-ss> ??
<yy-mm-ss> ibus1.3.9很好用啊
<wen> ？
<deadlight> blueghost: openbox?
<blueghost> deadlight:) 是的， 主要是 trayicons 的问题。 用 fixcit 就进不去 openbox， trayicon 错位，就一直停在那
<soiamso>  yy-mm-ss ibus 硬盘密集读写的时候，性能有改善吗?
<yy-mm-ss> soiamso: 表示不懂
<soiamso> yy-mm-ss: 测试方法，编译大型项目，的时候 使用 ibus
<yy-mm-ss> soiamso: 我只知道,比ubuntu自带的1.3.7好用多了
<yy-mm-ss> - - 一说他就跑了....
<blueghost> ibus 鸟疼
<blueghost> ibus 小鸡疼
<deadlight> blueghost: 我就一直用ibus的，还好呀，一点都不蛋疼的，保证
<blueghost> deadlight:) 占资源
<blueghost> deadlight:) 全身疼
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<deadlight> blueghost: 哦，你就是属于小内存控的那种呀……
<blueghost> deadlight:) 什么小内存控啊。 不明白， cpu 可以占到 100%
<blueghost> deadlight:) 不过不是所有时候，就是时不时会内分泌失调
<blueghost> deadlight:) 一下子跳老高
<deadlight> blueghost: 就是从系统到桌面到窗口管理器到程序各种轻量级的选择，尽量都是使用内存占用小的
<deadlight> blueghost: 选择程序第一个标准就是轻量级占内存小
<blueghost> deadlight:) 我不管， 就是 ibus 太占 cpu 了。 都严重影响我的幸福生活。
<deadlight> blueghost: 那个是ibus的bug，你升级到高版本就ok了
<blueghost> deadlight:) 否则，我对输入法没什么特别要求
<blueghost> deadlight:) 哦
<deadlight> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus
<^k^> ⇪ title: IBus - Ubuntu中文
<blueghost> 我的是1.3.7
<deadlight> blueghost: 1.3.8和1.3.9都没有这个问题
<deadlight> blueghost: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus
<yy-mm-ss> 1.37 那个重启,退出功能好郁闷的....
<blueghost> deadlight:) 哦，我去看看
<deadlight> blueghost: 这个内存占用一般出现在打开ibus设置之后出现。
<blueghost> deadlight:) 我不知道什么时候出现， ibus 就像女人一样，无从琢磨， 不知什么时候就内分泌失调。 而且我倒不理会内存， 主要是 cpu 占用，影响我工作。ibus 一发小姐脾气， qtcreator 就停摆
<deadlight> blueghost: 升级就ok了
<yy-mm-ss> yong 输入法
<blueghost> deadlight:) 我 要用 qtcreator， ibus 就 时不时 像小妾 那样来一下子。 我要休了她
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss:) 也能个什么输入法
<deadlight> blueghost: 现在大妇和openbox君又矛盾，只能再找回小妾呀
<yy-mm-ss> yong 输入法....
<blueghost> yong ????
<yy-mm-ss> 能查单词
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss:) 没听说过
<yy-mm-ss> 即小小输入法
<yy-mm-ss> 可用搜狗皮月...
<yy-mm-ss> 有计算器,农历
<blueghost> yy-mm-ss:) 没这癖好
<yy-mm-ss> 哈哈
<yy-mm-ss> ibus那个反查怎么弄?
<yy-mm-ss> 我用ibus其实是在ibus上挂小小输入法...嘿嘿
<fanhengwei> 谁知道怎样下载一批图片？
<deadlight> downthemall？
<fanhengwei> 不在同一页面上。。
<imadper> 有考研的没?
<imadper> 计算机专业的
<blueghost> 还是升级 fcitx 了。
<jiero> 还是泡在#hedgewars上。
<jiero> lol 没人了！！！
<jiero> 怎么才4个人？
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> 国内封尽了
<palomino|working> 98人
<palomino|working> o..
<jiero> lol...
<palomino|working> 你说那个。。
<jiero> 我这里显示只有3个了。。。
<jiero> 其他的频道都是满满的。。。
<pocoyo> jiero: ....
<zzd> hello
<jiero> hoho
<^k^> zzd, 好  15:16 
<yy-mm-ss> 有没有发现google的logo和搜索框都变大了
<jiero> 差不了多少，嫌小的都会放大。
<pocoyo> yy-mm-ss: 没有.
<yy-mm-ss> 不对啊,我的firefox是页面是100%大小
<jiero> 那么就很简单了，变大了，但是我们都没发现。
<pocoyo> yy-mm-ss: http://s2.kimag.es/share/67383598.png
<yy-mm-ss> pocoyo: http://imagebin.ca/view/W81t3Fzk.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Screenshot-Google - Vimperator.png
<pocoyo> yy-mm-ss: 这个是用vimperator载的图的么?
<yy-mm-ss> 不是.按PRTSC
<pocoyo> ...
<yy-mm-ss> 你的google明显比我的小..
<zzd_> 大家用哪个irc客户端阿？
<benyii> ubuntu 下的html的编辑器，好点的，感觉用什么好
<zzd_> 好像没有很出色的
<happyaron> bluefish
<jiero> zzd_: empathy pidgin irssi kirc chatzilla
<jiero> xchat
<happyaron> weechat erc
<happyaron> xchat-gnome
<jiero> emacs 都有用的
<happyaron> web的
<zzd_> 哦，都在 gnome下
<jiero> freenode web
<yy-mm-ss> 编译empathy好麻烦的.
<happyaron> zzd_: kde也有
<jiero> kirc quassel
<happyaron> zzd_: konversation
<happyaron> quassel
<jiero> quassel 就行了， chatziila
<BluebirdShao> 我的emacs装了yasnippets之后，我发现我的k键被定义了一堆东西，现在输入不了 k 键了，如何解决？
<zzd_> konversation和quassel哪个更好？
<BluebirdShao> 在c-mode模式下输入不了 k 键
<jiero> 不要问哪个更好。
<jiero> 没有意义。
<BluebirdShao> somebody help me.
<zzd> ?
<iFvwm> http://usyaohongen.blog.163.com/blog/static/1306961022010116101255309/?youcai ?
<iFvwm> http://digibbs.tech.163.com/bbs/2008image/193198703.html
<mao> http://imagebin.ca/img/005fyi.png 那个阴影以前是没有的..
<jiero> Apache基金会是干嘛的？很有权势啊。
<jiero> 呃。看到了10个人。在我之后加入的才显示。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 维护apache那个基金会被
<happyaron> 呗
<jiero> happyaron: 呃。Apache基金会接替了Google Wave。
<BluebirdShao> 我的emacs里面 k 键用不了了，555
<benyii> 谁有配置lamp环境的网站，麻烦给我发一个
<v_v> 快过年啦， 郭佳又印钞票了
<LOp> helo
<iVIM2> vimperator搜索不支持正则表达式？
<ralph-lee> firefox使用flash插件播放电影时cpu占用100%的bug还没解决吗
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 我的没事
<user8888> hi
<jiero>  flash 占100% CPU吧？
<ralph-lee> 可能时我的机器太老了吧
<^k^> user8888, 好  16:35 
<jiero> 别的浏览器难道不一样？
<ralph-lee> 播放flash时好卡
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 那年的？
<ralph-lee> 什么哪年的？
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 我的是2004年的
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 天天看flash
<ralph-lee> 哦 我的07年的呢
<ralph-lee> 哪是怎么回事
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 你的问题了
<ralph-lee> 播放flash时cpu就100%了
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: celeron 1.3, 512内存。 intel 855gl
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 用最新的flash
<jiero> 我看flash也会有变热现象——64位的缘故吧～～～
<ralph-lee> 我用的10.2啊
<gebjgd> jiero: flash升级了
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 贴你的版本
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有64 bit
<ralph-lee> 10.2 d151
<gebjgd> jiero: 谁说没有？
<gebjgd> jiero: 用了快2个越
<gebjgd> jiero: 用了快2个月了
<jiero> 	
<jiero> gebjgd: 和我的版本一样。
<gebjgd> jiero: 罗姐你out了
<jiero> 还是会变热
<ralph-lee> 我的是10.2 d151
<ralph-lee> 应该时最新的吧 貌似还在开发吧
<missing> ralph-lee: 电脑啥配置啊?
<jiero> 我的是 10.2 d161
<ralph-lee> 单核的cpu  集成显卡
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: flashplugin 10.1.102.65-1
<ralph-lee> 10.1是源里的那个吗
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 我用arch
<missing> 我以前2005年的机子放flash都好好的
<ralph-lee> 是我哪里配置不对吗
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 上arch就好了
<missing> 这个一般更新到最新的插件,不行就是jpwt了
<ralph-lee> 不好意思 arch是？
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: arch linux
<ralph-lee> 哦  是ubuntu的问题吗
<ralph-lee> arch是要编译安装吗
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: ubuntu的问题太多。不知道你在说那个
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 不需要
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: bin的
<ralph-lee> ubuntu问题很多吗？  不是说最适合新手使用了吗
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 这2个有必然联系么？
<iVIM2> ralph-lee: Ubuntu不如Debian稳定
<ralph-lee> 新手使用的应该是问题最少的吧
<missing> gebjgd: 好好教育新人哈~
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 谁告诉你的？
<jiero> 呵呵。。。
<jiero> 不知道呢～～～
<ralph-lee> 呵呵  我这么认为的
<missing> ralph-lee: 你的ubuntu是那个版本?
<gebjgd> ralph-lee: 那你继续这么认为吧
<jiero> 我的电脑arch都不认。。。
<ralph-lee> 最新的10.10
<ralph-lee> 我试试arch
<iVIM2> ralph-lee: 10.10极其不稳定
<gebjgd> jiero: 不可能
<missing> ralph-lee: 你可以试试10.04 8.04的版本看看
<iVIM2> jiero: 你是i686么
<jiero> gebjgd: 不认网络设置
<ralph-lee> 哦  经常会出现问题吗  我今天刚装上的  感觉挺好看的
<jiero> x86-64
<gebjgd> jiero: 网卡不认？
<jiero> 恩。
<gebjgd> jiero: 无限网卡？
<jiero> 恩。
<gebjgd> jiero: 用win的驱动
<jiero> 搞毛。。。
<iVIM2> jiero: 什么网卡
<gebjgd> jiero: alvin_rxg就这么用的
<missing> jiero: 罗姐还有搞不定的?
<jiero> iwl3495
<gebjgd> jiero: 他可是arch老用户了
<iVIM2> jiero: 帮你查查
<missing> 我的是ares的,直接可以用的
<gebjgd> jiero: 一般是内核模块问题
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的dvb卡也不认。网上找到模块就好了
<jiero> 呃。。。
<jiero> 我是贼没耐性的。。。
<jiero> 想起了，是DHCP不设置。。。
<jiero> 不是网卡驱动问题，而是DHCP 服务无法启动。
<gebjgd> jiero: 无线网？
<missing> 那是系统已经认出来了?
<jiero> 恩。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的没事
<iVIM2> jiero: dhcpcd提示什么错误
<gebjgd> jiero: 正在用wlan和你聊天
<jiero> 忘记了～～～
<gebjgd> jiero: 应该是你的问题了
<jiero> 每次Arch出新版就实验一次～
<iVIM2> jiero: Arch是滚动的……
 * tenzu 拜见罗姐
<missing> tenzu: 顺便拜拜我啊,疼疼,哈哈
<missing> 死ee又下班了
<tenzu> missing: 拜见咪咪
<missing> tenzu: 哈哈,乖了,拜见疼疼:-D
<missing> tenzu: 找个可以消闲时间的网站介绍一下,最近似乎没有什么好搞的样子
<tenzu> missing: 去玩神的那个黄金猴子
<missing> tenzu: 玩游戏就算了,还是网页游戏...
<iVIM2> 请问如何重新编译所有模块？
<missing> 再说...那么高的高度在眼前,我可不去找不自在
<tenzu> missing: 买个爱疯，我教你越狱
<missing> tenzu: 代价太大了吧,越狱这个事我自己应该可以搞定的
<missing> 再说我买android也不会买iphone的
<missing> 讨厌apple
<tenzu> 我不讨厌，不过我对按猪很好奇
<missing> tenzu: 以前对苹果的工业设计还蛮喜欢的,现在实在没有什么好感
<tenzu> missing: apple的价值在于细处的人性化，硬件上我倒没觉得太NB
<jiero> 。是滚动的，就是每次有发布就下载～～～
<jiero> apple的价值就在于统一～～～
<iVIM2> jiero: 你现在是？
 * jiero 什么都不是1
<jiero> archl 是专门在linux下玩游戏的
<jiero> iVIM2:  你现在是？
<tenzu> 离了yaourt我会死
<iVIM2> iVIM2: Debian
<jiero> 哦。jiero @ Ubuntu 10.10
<iVIM2> Debian Testing都很稳定，更加不说Stable
<jiero> 恩。没用过地说。
<ofan> apple的价值是看着舒服
<jiero> 所以价值是很多的～
<jiero> 你有你的，我有我的，大家加起来就一大堆了～
<ofan> emcas里怎么看某个命令绑定到哪个按键？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: again back to archlinux... lol
<jiero> erm...
 * zer4tul 年底各种折腾
 * jiero 折腾lua inkscape scribus hedgewars zerok
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: forward to LFS please
<zer4tul> jiero: NB
<zer4tul> jiero: 我倒是想学一下lua
<zer4tul> jiero: 有推荐没？
 * jiero 在折腾，不代表会用。
<ofan> 发现alt+鼠标左键能选取方块
<jiero> zer4tul: 看官方指南。
<jiero> zer4tul: 关键你在哪里用它啊。。。一般项目只看api和例子就搞懂了。。。
<zer4tul> jiero: zerok是虾米？
<jiero> 游戏～
<jiero> ^_^
<Use-Firefox> ...
<zer4tul> jiero: awesome和mysql proxy
<iVIM2> 谁用vimperator的
<jiero> 去看吧～我不懂～
<Use-Firefox> iVIM2: I have installed LFS.
<haitao> 大家好
<pocoyo> haitao: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: 难装么？
<iVIM2> 谁用vimperator
<Use-Firefox> iVIM2: cp命令就行了
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: ?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 'log
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: 怎么会只要cp呢
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: 别人都说很难弄
<Use-Firefox> iVIM2: 本来就是只要拷贝命令阿。原样拷贝
<Use-Firefox> iVIM2: 主要是编译，要耗时间。
<Use-Firefox> iVIM2: 或者用jhalfs
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: 最早要编译什么
<Use-Firefox> iVIM2: 自己看手册就知道了
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ofan> 编译内核
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 谁讲的？
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: 我要搞清楚Linux除了内核之外别的东西怎么和内核组织的
<ofan> 我讲的
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 先编译toolchain
<iVIM2> Use-Firefox: 是否是gcc,make之类
<ofan> cp
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 虽然内核是核心，但是没有内核的系统chroot进去之后可以用
<Use-Firefox> iVIM2: binutils gcc glibc
<Use-Firefox> 大家自己看手册。
 * Use-Firefox 拒绝解答手册上有的问题
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 应该是全编译好了，然后再跑
<ofan> fcitx怎么把多余的输入法干掉？
<Warm_HUG> ofan: fcitxconfig
<zer4tul> ofan: 编译内核应该是最后做吧
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 建议你先看看gentoo
<iVIM2> zer4tul: Gentoo我记得是Stage3解压出来就开始编内核了
<iVIM2> zer4tul: 很多工作已经做好了
<zer4tul> iVIM2: stage1
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 你说的是stage3
<zer4tul> iVIM2: lfs其实和stage1没太大差别，只是gentoo把需要手工做的事情用portage组织起来，自动做了
<iVIM2> zer4tul: 没找到stage1的官方指南
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 囧……难道没了？
<zer4tul> 还真是没有了
<zer4tul> 可惜啊
<iVIM2> zer4tul: Gentoo的安装手册只是描述了如何使用stage3的tarball来安装Gentoo的过程。不过，Gentoo还是提供了stage1和 stage2的tarball。但是它们是为开发所预备的(发布工程团队从stage1的tarball产生stage3的tarball)，一般用户不应该使用它们：stage3 tarball也可以很好的被用来自举一个系统。为此你必须有一个可用的互联网连接。
<iVIM2> zer4tul: 而且我也没在Gentoo的Mirrors里面找到stage1，可能放到其他目录去了
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 估计是吧，我的gentoo是当初从stage1做起来的
<iVIM2> zer4tul: 现在的FAQ里面好像教别人从stage3去vi bootstrap.sh然后emerge -e system
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 以前是有提供stage1/2/3的，估计现在策略变了
<zer4tul> iVIM2: bootstrap.sh还在？那你可以看看
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 那玩意就是从toolchain开始重新编译整个系统的脚本
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 不过如果你想弄LFS的话，我建议你通读LFS的手册
<jiero> 没了？
<iVIM2> 请问tar能不能不解压整个文件而观察归档文件目录结构？
<delectate> happyaron: :)
<iVIM2> 能否决定解压某个文件？
<delectate> happyaron: 编译成功了吗？
<ofan> tar -t
<iVIM2> zer4tul: 最近不想折腾LFS感觉可能还是太复杂
<iVIM2> zer4tul: 但是想搞明白Linux除了内核之外还有什么
<jiero> 问一下，为什么我看到有些联系人可以共享桌面？ share desktop？有些不能发送文件？都是jabber / Gmail的。
<iVIM2> ofan: 那么如何解压其中的某个文件
<iVIM2> zer4tul: toolchain不属于系统必须的部分吧，只不过LFS必须要而已
<ofan> iVIM2: --get吧
<cfy> ee不在阿。。。
<zer4tul> cfy: 手感如何？
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 不属于
<iVIM2> ofan: 额……我刚才help到-x==--get
<zer4tul> iVIM2: 看tar的manpage，tar tf
<iVIM2> zer4tul: tar tf可以.man都是en看不懂，我都是tar --help
<zer4tul> -t==--list
<ofan> iVIM2: -T
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考
<gebjgd> 你折腾阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干吗又用arch了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 用得不爽么……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么不爽了
<zer4tul> alvin_rxg: 之前用啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谈谈使用心得
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian testing sucks?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没心得
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<GUN^ROSE> 唉，碰倒个没心没肺的...
<soiamso> iVIM2: 没事可以折腾 HalVM
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: ä½ .....
<iVIM2> soiamso: awk里面怎么选取满足的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: ???
<soiamso> iVIM2: 没有研究过
<iVIM2> zer4tul: awk怎么选取满足的
<leospc> 是啊
<iVIM2> zer4tul: 比如/\d{4}之后我要选出这4个
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 你从哪里回来的
<soiamso> iVIM2: group ?
<soiamso> iVIM2: 正则是这样的()
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你在arch维护openfetion？
<cfy> 谁熟悉setxkbmap 或者xmodmap?
<iVIM2> soiamso: 不行吧，(\d{4}) \1只是重复\d{4}吧
<cfy> happyaron: 你还要什么改进么？比如细节问题。table名称
<jiero> 呃。和这里属性不符。。。
<soiamso> iVIM2: javascript 下 \1 是第 前面的第一个group 的符合条件的引用
<iVIM2> soiamso: 我试试
<happyaron> cfy: 目前没有，我现在主要是在为web界面发愁了。
<soiamso> happyaron: 什么web界面？
<cfy>  happyaron: 哦
<soiamso> happyaron: openfetion web版？
<happyaron> soiamso: 以前说的那个翻译qa工具，数据库生成没啥问题了，查询起来需要个界面。
<happyaron> soiamso: 呃，那需要么。。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: eclipse birt 开发可以很快
<happyaron> soiamso: 现在没时间学。
<soiamso> happyaron: 但是只是查询，然后可能会觉得界面不是很好看
<happyaron> soiamso: 我只需要几种查询，执行sql，然后返回结果就好。
<iVIM2> soiamso: 不行
<soiamso> happyaron: 你需要很互动的web 界面？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不用，但是最起码得能放在服务器上跑啊。
<soiamso> happyaron: 简单的话，基本什么都可以，web.py ?
<soiamso> happyaron: GAE 上跑 ？
<happyaron> soiamso: jyf 给拿webpy写了一个，但是没有输入过滤，只能本地用 :)
<soiamso> happyaron: 可以改嘛
<soiamso> happyaron: 什么是输入过滤？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不懂 :(
<happyaron> soiamso: 防止暴库之类的。
<soiamso> happyaron: 就是任意sql都可以执行那类过滤？
<happyaron> soiamso: 对
<soiamso> happyaron: 发个模板来看看？
<happyaron> soiamso: 模版？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 对
<soiamso> happyaron: 难道html就一个input ,然后 submit SQL 语句，然后 返回？
<happyaron> soiamso: 对，这就是我要的功能。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 好像很多人对nm依赖不太开心啊。
<lyc> 我从网上下来个 xfce-4.6.2.tar.bz2  怎么安装啊  解压后怎么 办  我的系统是ubuntu10.10 我只是想安装xfce这个桌面环境
<soiamso> happyaro：可以限制你的web.py对数据库的访问权限吧？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 后来不是有人写了鹅毛
<gebjgd> happyaron: 后来不是有人写了么
<soiamso> happyaron: 难道就一个sqlite ?
<gebjgd> happyaron: 可以不要nm
<gebjgd> happyaron: 作者的意图。不开心能怎么样
<soiamso> happyaron: 例如不可以建表不可以插入内容...,不可以删除内容
<happyaron> soiamso: sqlite，然后每过一段时间数据库就要重新生成。不会对系统造成危害，但是损坏了数据库系统就没法访问了。
<happyaron> soiamso: 数据库就是一张表，很简单的。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<happyaron> soiamso: 而且因为数据总是变，每次都是重新生成数据库，不是更新。
<soiamso> happyaron: 只能执行select 如果返回的语句开始的不是select 就禁止执行？
<happyaron> soiamso: 可以。
<happyaron> soiamso: 但是不知道在哪里修改
<soiamso> happyaron: 这个更新就不明白了
<happyaron> gebjgd: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/wiki/Arch
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有啥要改的不。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我看到你的评论了
<happyaron> 嗯
<soiamso> happyaron: 搜索 post 或 get
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不错
<gebjgd> happyaron: 因为arch不分devel和bin包
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 这才是真正的傻瓜系统
<gebjgd> happyaron: ^^
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你可以给那帮人出一个不要nm的pkgbuild
<gebjgd> happyaron: 他们自己会改的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 然后以后他们要用就自己弄去
<happyaron> :)
<gebjgd> happyaron: pkgbuild在安装过程中可以修改
<soiamso> happyaron: 你发那个webpy给我吧，如果你很赶的话
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不需要我改
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦，那很好。
<happyaron> soiamso: 不着急用，但是我一点都没学过。
<soiamso> happyaron: 你贴到 paste吧，
<soiamso> happyaron: 应该就是一个py
<happyaron> soiamso: 没，他给我个tarball，直接能python launcher.py 就跑的。
<happyaron> gebjgd: arch应该没有人还在2.0.4版以前了吧？
<soiamso> happyaron: tarball里面很复杂?
<iVIM2> happyaron: 怎么安装flash
<gebjgd> happyaron: ???
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你是说ofetion?
<iVIM2> happyaron: debian testing
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道哪些是web.py哪些是他写的。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 应该没有
<happyaron> iVIM2: 自己下载
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 2.0.4开始openfetion才稳定。
<soiamso> happyaron: web.py如果没有加东西的话就只有一个文件
<iVIM2> happyaron: 官方上面好几个选项
<happyaron> soiamso: 呃，很多了。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 只有针对Ubuntu的deb
<happyaron> iVIM2: 应该debian也可以用
<iVIM2> happyaron: 有个针对Linux的.tar.gz不知是什么
<happyaron> iVIM2: 解压之后就是个.so文件
<soiamso> happyaron: 准备用在什么网站上？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: 花枪哥晚上好
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<happyaron> soiamso: 随便找个服务器就行。
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 包子叔
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 滚
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 买车了？
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<happyaron> soiamso: 可能是一叶的，也可能是别的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚哥
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 没买
<soiamso> happyaron: 找回他吧
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你那么有钱
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 还不出手
<zmcbb30> happyaron: .....nnd.....都说了只有雕叔才是叔
<soiamso> happyaron: tarball 里面也没有 template 文件夹？
<happyaron> soiamso: 反正很多东西。。。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你才有钱 , 你全家都有钱
<soiamso> happyaron: 现在网站的功能是已经很复杂，还是很简单？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30:  扯淡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian不快么？
<iVIM2> happyaron: Debian默认源里面的flashplugin-nonfree能否用
<happyaron> soiamso: 很简单
<happyaron> iVIM2: 可以
<soiamso> happyaron: 不记得问了是什么qa  内容？
<happyaron> soiamso: 翻译
<soiamso> happyaron: https://github.com/webpy/webpy
<soiamso> happyaron: 不在这个目录里面的应该就是他写的了
<happyaron> soiamso: 那应该不多。
<soiamso> happyaron: 然后找 runwsgi 或 run 什么的 应该就在 文件的末尾
<happyaron> soiamso: 嗯，有的。
<soiamso> happyaron: 找 dict 结构，  {path:func()} 类
<silverzhao> 有人看过唐之韵吗？
<soiamso> happyaron: 应该在 if __name__  之上
<happyaron> soiamso: 我找找
<soiamso> happyaron: 我网页被重置
<happyaron> soiamso: 没有path:func
<soiamso> happyaron: http://code.google.com/intl/zh-CN/appengine/docs/python/gettingstarted/usingwebapp.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 使用 webapp 框架 - Google App Engine - Google 代码
<xijiao> zmcbb30, 包子皮
<xijiao> zmcbb30, 包子叔、
<soiamso> runwsgi 那个 （）中间是什么变量？
<happyaron> soiamso: web.wsgi.runwsgi = lambda func,addr = None: web.wsgi.runfcgi(func, addr)
<soiamso> happyaron: 现在就是要查 url 对应的 handler ，但是我web.py一直不能上，大概结果是跟刚才发的那个webapp一样的
<soiamso> happyaron: https://github.com/webpy/webpy/blob/master/web/application.py
<soiamso> happyaron: 看那些红色字
<ofan> emacs怎么查某个命令绑定到了哪个快捷键？
<happyaron> soiamso: import wsgiref.handlers ?
<cfy> ofan: C-h f,看下，应该有说绑定到哪里吧
<ofan> f
<ofan> cfy: 找到了 是C-h w
<cfy> ofan: 哦，命令。函数那个也可以吧
<happyaron> soiamso: 他已经预留好判断函数的位置了，没有写。
<happyaron> soiamso: 我有空研究下吧。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 貌似别克不错
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 多少钱？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 凯越 10w左右
<zmcbb30> 大概11~12w搞定
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 凯越HRV
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你准备进军10w这个等级了？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 有千人
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 有钱人
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 过完年还是去看看奇瑞
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我还是考虑下买辆什么样的二手自行车
<happyaron> gebjgd: 50块人民币的就能骑两年了。
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 买个雅马哈吧
<soiamso> happyaron: 现在一手的都很便宜，铝的 199
<soiamso> happyaron: 199只能买铁的
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 我到北京找个毕业的师兄要个就好了。。。
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 自行车跑不快
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 远的我会做地铁
<happyaron> 坐
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 凯越HRV怎么和英朗这么像呢
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 地铁容易被袭击
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 不懂
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 那就不出门
<happyaron> lol
<zmcbb30> happyaron: http://img1.bitautoimg.com/autoalbum/files/20090622/423/200906221752232967_711768_3.jpg
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: http://img1.bitautoimg.com/autoalbum/files/20090622/423/200906221752232967_711768_3.jpg
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 不出门泡不到妞
<LOp> q45t
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 有女朋友
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 没车怎么出去玩 ?
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 。。。
<Tell360> zmcbb30: 早...
<happyaron> 穷学生，还没到买车的时候。。。
<zmcbb30> Tell360: 晚上好
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 靠.....你个富二代.....还在装穷......
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 我是穷二代
<LOp> quit
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 富二代谁闲着用linux。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 崽崽
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 你是富二代中的战斗机
<messi> 请问普通的窗口可以根据窗口规则定义"键映射"吗？
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 扯淡
<reiv> happyaron: 现在读大学了？
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，ee的仔仔学这个？
<happyaron> reiv: 明年
<cfy>  happyaron: 你说用嘛，崽崽肯定用阿。
<reiv> happyaron: 读计算机？
<happyaron> reiv: 打死不读计算机
<happyaron> cfy: 呃。
<reiv> happyaron: 汉语言文学？
<happyaron> cfy: 仔仔不需要用，ee都给弄好了。
<happyaron> reiv: 打死不读中文系
<cfy> happyaron: 使用阿。那是崽崽不需要学。
<reiv> happyaron: ...
<v_v> 外边真冷
<zmcbb30> v_v: 东北么 ?
<v_v> 幸好出去前加了一家衣服
<v_v> zmcbb30, 不
<happyaron> cfy: 仔仔要mac咋办？
<v_v> zmcbb30, 因为是晚上
<v_v> s
<v_v> s
<happyaron> cfy: ee不是还有个iphone么 :)
<zmcbb30> 这边凉爽
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚。。。。
<reiv> ee是谁？
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 你在什么地方？
<cfy> happyaron: 那买么。。。反正是富二代XD
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 英朗XT 和 克鲁兹1.6T 选哪个 ?
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 新塘
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 哪个省。。。
<gDD> 大家好，我是192.168.7.1，我用iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.7.7 -o tun0 -j MASQUERADE把VPN分享给另一个电脑
<pocoyo> gDD: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 现在凉爽的还有几个省 ?
<happyaron> 我就因为地理不好才最终坚定地不学文了。
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 我看看我在你北边还是南边
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 中间
<gDD> 但是那台电脑不能上网，如果我把VPN在我的电脑上改成默认网关，那就没问题
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 广东省?
<gDD> 知道的请帮忙看下
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 增城市新塘镇
<happyaron> o
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包~~
<happyaron> 我在大北边了。
<happyaron> tenzu: 你在哪呢？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我在大南边了
<happyaron> tenzu: 南洋？
<tenzu> happyaron: 嗯嗯
<happyaron> 嗯。
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 东北么 ?
<happyaron> 我这里过几天就冻死了。。。
<happyaron> zmcbb30: y
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 沈阳/长春/哈尔滨  ?
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 中间
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 长春么 ?
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 对
<zmcbb30> 哦
<zmcbb30> 比较不错
<happyaron> 明年就去帝都了。
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 现在是比较暖和了 , 你那边
<jiero> happyaron: 保送？
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 嗯。。。反语反语。
<happyaron> jiero: 没
<happyaron> jiero: 还早。
<happyaron> 吃饭。回聊。
<deadlight> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/xfce-cn
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 你那边没暖气 ?
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 我以前这个时候都只穿一件衣服了
<iVIM2> 好像xpdf的目录的中文支持不行
<jiero> 呃。有人启动了libreoffice calc 了么。。。
<jiero> rc1不启动。。。
<jiero> 算gnumeric 在呢。。。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<cfy> 有没有人用opera?怎么我在某个网页里打开的链接全部都成了tab stack?
<deadlight> 是没有信息还是有我看不到
<deadlight> 有人么？
<pocoyo> deadlight: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<deadlight> pocoyo: chatzilla有bug，悲剧
<lubcat> 啥？
<jiero> chatzilla 悲剧发生在？
<lubcat> pocoyo: 牛哥。收了神通吧。
<deadlight> jiero: 看不到消息，必须要清空标签几次才能看到正常的信息
<lubcat> deadlight: 某月出现过。
<lubcat> 有
<alvin_rxg> 用 chatzilla 和 webchat.freenode.net 有啥区别？
<jiero> libreoffice impress的超级问题暴露。。。点击汉字无法编辑，必须点击英文后才能编辑周围的汉字。。。如果某段落无英文～～～
<jiero> deadlight:什么信息？
<deadlight> lubcat: 什么某月出现过？
<lubcat> deadlight: 某有出现过这个情况啊
<deadlight> lubcat: 我的出问题是因为我把低版本的chatzilla装在了firefox4上，有bug是可以理解的
<lubcat> deadlight: o..ff4b上能用的插件还有限。出问题也可以理解。
<deadlight> lubcat: 能对付用了现在，达到要求了已经
<lubcat> hehe
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> jiero: 报bug
<happyaron> jiero: libreoffice的中文翻译有啥问题不？
<jiero> happyaron: 我没用中文。。。
<happyaron> ok
<jiero> 所以可能这问题就是因此出现的～～～
<donglu> 求助，openoffice保存的文件打开乱码怎么解决啊
<bluebird> donglu: 选择编码
<jiero> happyaron: 看来就是bug。（上报困难。。。）问下是不是下一版本Ubuntu用libreoffice？
<donglu> 打开的时候没有选择编码的选项啊
<happyaron> jiero: 11.04好像是的。
<jiero> 	
<jiero> happyaron: 还早呢。
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 我已很久不追新了。
<happyaron> jiero: 还在10.04
<happyaron> 这是我做的版本，一直用着，哈哈。
<if_else> 各位兄台，我安装django 在python 里面执行 import django 提示ImportError: No module named django
<lubcat> 追新的事。还是给年轻人做吧
<lubcat> 没 这模块。。
<happyaron> 我不老，但是没精力折腾unity
<jiero> 	
<jiero> happyaron: 呃。10.04阶段我的硬盘坏了，一直使用移动硬盘～～
<happyaron> jiero: 杯具。。。
<jiero> 所以10.10一我就返回了内置硬盘。。。
<jiero> 不过是新买的。
<happyaron> 呃
 * jiero OOo/LibreOffice都只使用writer的飘过。。。
<happyaron> 我是没升级
<jiero> 我是把/home整个移动了，然后装的。。。
<happyaron> 我重装了一次，是把amd64换成i386了。
<jiero> lol 我要用剩下的0.8GB内存~
<ofan> if_else: 没装django?
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，安装了 django 的
<BluebirdShao> 每次启动 emacs 均需要使用 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 emacs 才能使用 fcitx 输入法
<BluebirdShao> 有什么好的方法来解决这个问题吗？
<BluebirdShao> anybody here?
<donglu> hi
<ofan> alias emacs='LC_CTYPE=...emacs'
<^k^> donglu, 好  20:15 
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 如果我是用 atl+f2 也一样能用吗？
<ofan> alt-f2?
<BluebirdShao> 用菜单打开的 emacs 呀
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 测试了，菜单的没有改过来，在哪里可以改吗？
<gjp> cfy: 你今天干啥去了？
<ofan> BluebirdShao: echo -e "#!/bin/sh\nLC_TYPE=zh_CN.utf8 `which emacs`" >> ~/bin/emacs && chmod u+x ~/bin/emacs
<ofan> emacs下Delete和C-d是同一个键？？
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao: add "LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 " to your /etc/profile.
<ofan> export ..
<xiangfu> ofan: then hi need   echo -e "PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin\nexport PATH" :)
<BluebirdShao> export 好像只对当前打开的终端有用
<BluebirdShao> 不是全局的
<xiangfu> BluebirdShao: /etc/profile 是局的
<iVIM2> BluebirdShao: 写到~/.bashrc
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 考。我又不懂车的
<ofan> ~/bin在ub里默认加到PATH里了
<xiangfu> ofan: 没有 DELETE ，没法测试。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我就懂自行车
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 你不用中文么？
<xiangfu> ofan: 在哪加的？我的好像是手动加上去的。
<BluebirdShao> 我的locale是英文的
<ofan> xiangfu: ubuntu默认就加的，别的不一定，比如arch就没有
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 哦
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 学英语？
<BluebirdShao> 不是，懒得来装中文
<zmcbb30> gebjgd:  http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_gold/kyuusyuusyaryou/yamaha/pv26s_10/wh900.jpg
<ofan> 中文装啥
<ofan> 就个翻译文件
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我没钱。我不看车
<zmcbb30> 装中文就是把 带 -zh的全安装
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你问有钱的 GUN^ROSE 去吧
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: 花枪哥出来一下
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 那台雅马哈也没多贵 , 和我的ybr125一样价
<GUN^ROSE> zmcbb30: 哦？啥事？
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE:  色鬼哥叫你去看车
<GUN^ROSE> zmcbb30: 啊？
<lubcat> 听起来像。。蛊惑仔
<zmcbb30> [20:26:44]	<gebjgd>	zmcbb30: 我没钱。我不看车
<zmcbb30> [20:26:58]	<gebjgd>	zmcbb30: 你问有钱的 GUN^ROSE 去吧
<GUN^ROSE> 什么乱七八糟的啊，看晕了
<zmcbb30> lubcat: 你是山鸡还是包皮 ?
<xiangfu> <ofan> 我的好像不是。by grep /etc/profile /etc/environment ~/.bashrc 都没有 $HOME/bin :(
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_gold/kyuusyuusyaryou/yamaha/pv26s_10/wh900.jpg
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 人家的车牛逼级了
<lubcat> 我估计是路人。经常面临挨刀的情况。
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 用的笔记本就2w8
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你佩服么？
<ofan> xiangfu: 啥发行版
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 羡慕么？ 嫉妒吗？ 恨么？
<xiangfu> ofan: ubuntu 10.04
<zmcbb30> 靠.....
<GUN^ROSE> zmcbb30:哦
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 不嫉妒 , 准备跟花枪哥混饭吃
<ofan> xiangfu: 太假了，我的怎么有
<GUN^ROSE> 偶今天感冒了，头晕。。。
<xiangfu> ofan: 在哪个文件里？？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 人家的笔记本赶上你的车一半价格了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 人比人气死人
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 没比 , 现在准备找 GUN^ROSE 打工
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 人家是射鸡屎
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 资深射鸡师
<ofan> xiangfu: 忘了，反正默认就包含~/bin的
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你个傻瓜....射鸡师就不用请保镖了 ?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 人家住在党政大院里面
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 出门以车代步。还用你这个鸟保镖
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你个傻瓜....大院里就不用人帮忙提包了么
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 警卫员把你打残
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 有车要请司机的吧
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 抢人家饭碗
<xiangfu> ofan: grep HOME/bin  /etc/* ~/.bashrc
<xiangfu> ofan: :)  ^^
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 搞笑。人家车给你开？还给你钱？想什么好事呢？
<GUN^ROSE> http://tech.sina.com.cn/t/2010-12-07/02274950321.shtml
<GUN^ROSE> 谷歌啥都想干啊
<ofan> xiangfu: 在arch下呢，ub还得先挂载一下
<v_v> 哎
<tenzu> 包包做白日梦了？
 * reiv 开始用compiz
<cfy> reiv: compiz好用么？
<reiv> 挺稳定的，和半年前比起来。
<reiv> 刚把切换窗口从A-Tab换成S-k和S-j
<BluebirdShao> 有人玩魔兽吗？
 * cfy 还在用没配置好的fvwm......
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥这么晚才上来啊
<BluebirdShao> 玩着玩着就没有声音了，很是郁闷
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我一直在的
<reiv> mplayer也好用。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 默默的看着你们哈啦打屁
<xiangfu> ofan: delete 和 C-d 不一样
<zmcbb30> .........
<xiangfu> ofan: DEL: 	backward-delete-char-untabify
<xiangfu> ofan: C-d: delete-char
<xiangfu> ofan: BIND 到不同的函数上了。
<ofan> xiangfu: DEL和Delete不一样 ， DEL是backspace
<xiangfu> bound
<Freebuilder> vim 补全时弹出的那个叫什么？vim script 怎么弄？
<reiv> compiz当真灰常的流畅
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你个怪癖....
<ofan> nnd果然不行啊.. 绑定了C-d C-d 就不能绑定Delete了
<xiangfu> ofan: 嗯。我肖DELETE键，我以为DEL 是DELETE呢：（
<ofan> xiangfu: 一开始我也以为，emacs这特性太反人类了
<reiv> 从不在emacs里用del键的路过
<cfy> reiv: +1
 * reiv 打算把桌面弄成4x4
<ofan> 那也不能把Delete和C-d等价吧，等于少了一个键..
<cfy> ofan: 好像还有C-m和enter
<ofan> cfy: C-i和Tab也是
<pocoyo> 用delectate不是找事么
<reiv> C-j ??
<v_v> 我现在开始听日本女声了。。 有味道
<donglu> where
<v_v> 韩国人音乐真是太单调了
<NWMonster> v_v: 看教育片听?
<v_v> NWMonster, 听的，不是看的， 已经看的毕业了
<NWMonster> 膜拜!
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 胸眼MM,O_o是不是你姐姐阿，
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, - -
<ofan> 为啥emacs入门教程都没提到过..
<Freebuilder> vim 补全时弹出的那个叫什么？vim script 怎么弄？
<v_v> Freebuilder, 你不会搜么
<ofan> C-x
<Freebuilder> v_v, 怎么搜，用什么关键词
<v_v> Freebuilder, 你多大了， 我是严肃的问
<ofan> Freebuilder: :h completion
<v_v> Freebuilder, 兄弟， 贵庚
<Freebuilder> v_v, 我想在自己的脚本里也弄个那样的弹出列表，这问题怎么搜
<v_v> Freebuilder, 你告诉我你多大了， 我就告诉你怎么搜
<xiyuemu> 。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 你应该问，小姐芳龄？
<xiyuemu> 难道是怪阿姨？
<Freebuilder> v_v, 不想说算了
<xiyuemu> 对小朋友有企图。。
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 芳龄要和 “姑娘”一起称呼
<v_v> Freebuilder, 上学上多了
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 用小姐很贴切，要切合实际
<xiyuemu> v_v阿姨您多*了？
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 那也叫 美眉啊
<v_v> xiyuemu, 我是叔叔， 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 你不是O_o大小眼的妹妹，胸眼MM吗？
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 你觉得呢
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 那我叫你三点大叔好了，既然你这么喜欢当man
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 只要叫叔都行
<yy-mm-ss> 三点不是褲衩么.:)
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v = v v (胸部两点)+ _ (下面那点)
<lei> 人很多啊
<lei> emacs支持零宽断言吗？
<alvin_rxg> (.)(.)
<alvin_rxg> Y
<lei> vim党呢？vim支持零宽断言吗？
<v_v> lei, 废话
<ofan> (..)
<alvin_rxg> (.)(.)
<alvin_rxg>   Y
<ofan> |..|
<lei> 我在emacs里试零宽断言没作用，不知道是不支持还是语法不对
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install vim-* 就有了
<lei> v_v：机器人吗
<CyrusYzGTt> lei§ v_v 是大小眼的妹妹，三点大叔
<ofan> 零宽断言是啥
<lei> ofan：正则表达式里面的东西
<ofan> “零宽断言的意思是（匹配宽度为零，满足一定的条件/断言） 我也不知道这个词语是那个王八蛋发明的，简直是太拗口了。 ”
<ofan> google的
<lei> ofan:我也看不明白字面意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 应该是那个王八蛋的翻译水平问题
<ofan> lei: 那你怎么理解的
<Freebuilder> vim script 如何实现弹出列表，如补全时那样
<lei> ofan:看了教程才理解的,和名字实在是太不配套了
<ofan> “负向零宽断言 ”
<lei> ofan:我也不好描述
<cfy> 推荐电影 黑色闪电  http://u.115.com/file/f9351f7eef
<cfy> 115网盘
<v_v> Freebuilder, 兄弟， 多大年纪， 我是真的想知道
<Freebuilder> v_v, 我该反问你多大了
<v_v> Freebuilder, 我告诉你， 你就告诉我？
<Freebuilder> v_v, 我不想知道
<happyaron> cfy: 你去给神码疯工作吧 :)
<v_v> Freebuilder, 那你只需要回答我就行嘛， 不需要问
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 那电影，还不如去看美国的超人
<ofan> "先行断言   也叫零宽度正预测先行断言"
<v_v> Freebuilder, 讨论问题嘛， 别这么激动嘛
<yy-mm-ss> Freebuilder: 你在写插件?
<Freebuilder> yy-mm-ss, 嗯，练习
<kingbo> 建议把这个聊天室改为中国境内聊天室，不要分什么发行版的，反正大家都在这里
<ofan> "负向零宽正回顾后发断言很强大…… 有一种 ↓↓↑↑→→←←ABAB 的感觉。 "
<v_v> kingbo, 环境，氛围， 谁决定的？
<lei> kingbo:换个服务器更好,我老是联不上这服务器
<v_v> lei, 我找到个好的， 看我用的服务器
<ofan> 太nb了
<lei> 这是用网页版的irc客户端才上来的
<yy-mm-ss> Freebuilder: 只能说我不会....你加个群就好 叫vim草堂 那里面好多用vim的. 群主是vjde作者
<kingbo> 呵呵，这个服务器随便上啊，我没碰到什么问题
<xrfang> 有人用chakra吗？对稳定性和完整性有何评价？谢谢
<v2sun> 各位，请问500G的移动硬盘如何分区？我主要是装电影。
<pocoyo> yy-mm-ss: 这是什么群?
<lei> 我电脑上不了这服务器了,手机才上了３次也上不了了.我没干坏事
<v2sun> EXT4，还是XFS
<lei> ext４
<happyaron> lei: RP不好呗 :)
<kingbo> 电影还是ext吧
<happyaron> v2sun: xfs
<xrfang> v2sun: 大东西xfs应该还可以，
<yy-mm-ss> pocoyo: ?
<happyaron> 大文件xfs
<lei> happyaron确实被你发现了
<lei> happyaron我一上来都是提问
<happyaron> lei: :)
<happyaron> lei: 现在我没有以前那么经常说话了。
<happyaron> lei: 忙了
<kingbo> 还这么示弱！
<lei> happyaron是因为我上不了irc所以才是这样不得不上才上
<v2sun> EXT4跟XFS比有什么优点？
<lei> 如果可以很方便的上的话我也经常在
<delectate> 求翻译：Allows remote hosts to connect to local forwarded ports
<happyaron> lei: :)
<Freebuilder> yy-mm-ss, 多谢
<ofan> http://deerchao.net/tutorials/regex/regex.htm
<happyaron> v2sun: 小文件性能比xfs好，基于久经考验的ext3文件系统
<ofan> 原来是自造词
<delectate>  求翻译：Allows remote hosts to connect to local forwarded ports，谢了先 :)
<deadilght> 我的pidgin为什么msn好友都没有右侧的那一列头像呢？
<v2sun> 谢谢了。我查了查，大多关于文件系统的讨论显得陈旧了，故也不清楚现在的EXT4到底超过XFS没。
<v_v> delectate, 最好能有上下文意译
<clean> delectate: 允许远程主机连接本地的转发端口
<delectate> clean: 谢谢
<deadilght> 我的pidgin为什么msn好友都没有右侧的那一列头像呢？
<clean> delectate: :)
<delectate> v_v: 那个是ssh的man手册，就这个……我也找不到头绪
<yy-mm-ss> google网页那是什技术? html5吗? 比昨天快多了.显示的方式也不同了.
<happyaron> yy-mm-ss: 没有，google instant
<yy-mm-ss> 哦
<yy-mm-ss> 我就说google变大了.搜索框
<yy-mm-ss> :)
<utf-8> whois ChanServ
<Warm_HUG> 在那巨大的黑手的引导下，X国的互联网一天比一天黑暗，见不得人的勾当越来越多
<CyrusYzGTt> 绝对的权利带来绝对的黑暗
<wx85105157> ....
<wx85105157> (21:40:53) Gloomybird 已改名为 xiaoguo。
<wx85105157> (21:41:05) xiaoguo 已改名为 siugwo。
<tenzu> iron好使么？
<hkuieagle> hi
<^k^> hkuieagle, 好  21:47 
<lubcat> ...
<void1> chromium
<hkuieagle> debian下的services-admin修改的是什么配置文件？
<hkuieagle> 现在debian6和ubuntu一般怎么管理启动服务，感觉太乱了
<happyaron> hkuieagle: ubuntu是upstart，debian我没了解
<cfy> happyaron: 神马封？
<hkuieagle> happyaron: 怎么看服务启动情况，chkconfig还管不管用？
<happyaron> cfy: 115的ylmf
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯？还是不懂
<delectate> pocoyo: hi
<slack_zbb> ??
<cfy> meta键是啥键+
<roylez_> cfy: emacs用户脚踩的
<void1> alt
<cfy> roylez_: 那键盘上是哪个键？
<cfy> 我怎么从来没用过?
<roylez_> cfy: alt可以当meta
<cfy> hhkb pro2真爽阿。可惜太贵了。
<slack_zbb> 大家谁有破解tkip/aes 经验
<cfy> roylez_: 哦. Emacs 是一个很有意思缩写 Escape Meta Alt Control Shift
<cfy> roylez_: meta等同于alt阿。
<roylez_> cfy: emacs makes a computer slow
<cfy> 就是说有meta没alt咯。
<happyaron> cfy: 115不是ylmf的么，你天天推广哈:)
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。这样子。。。。不清楚阿。。。。囧。也没人和我说。。。。
<slack_zbb>  大家谁有破解tkip/aes 经验
<cfy> happyaron: 不过质量还是不错的。限制没哪么多。呵呵。
<roylez_> slack_zbb: 太高级，不会
<slack_zbb> happyaron, 你好啊,好久不见了
<ofan> - -
<cfy> slack_zbb: 没希望了吧。听说是，截获‘握手‘，然后暴力破解阿伯。
<cfy> slack_zbb: 没希望了吧。听说是，截获‘握手‘，然后暴力破解吧。
<slack_zbb> cfy, 是啊,挺高深
 * cfy 只对自家的wep作过测试。。。。
<slack_zbb> wep 好搞.
<cfy> slack_zbb: aircrack阿。
<cfy> roylez_: 机械键盘打起来挺爽
<ofan> wpa基本没戏吧
<cfy> 可惜不是nuix类型的布局。
<roylez_> cfy: 什么键盘？
<void1> hhkb飘过
<slack_zbb> ofan, 机会小
<cfy> ofan: 要么字典？用wpa-psk只是技术高级，密码不一定复杂吧。
<roylez_> void1: ....有钱人
<cfy> void1: 有钱。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: ducky 1087
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 你在twitter上直接发代码干什么，囧，我还以为碰到乱码了
<cfy> MaskRay: 上twitter，用的啥软件。
<void1> 天天用的东西，贵点也忍了
<MaskRay> cfy: web...
<roylez_> cfy: 看上去不错哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不卡死。。。。。我这里opera 翻个墙，累死。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯，除了布局以外，呵呵。
<cfy> MaskRay: fx不卡的？
<roylez_> cfy: 多少钱？
<cfy> roylez_: 599,上海的,  [[http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8170964581][【㊣敗家館】Ducky dk1087「N-KEY」80% 茶轴 机械键盘]]
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 突然想写混乱码了……
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 呵呵
<cfy> roylez_: 599,上海的,  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8170964581
<void1> filco茶轴也很不错
<MaskRay> cfy: twittering mode?
<qingl> 人好多
<pocoyo> 油猴的脚本真TM难懂.
<roylez_> cfy: ....我考，不如直接上 realforce 86u 了
<pocoyo> qingl: 才88个
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说emacs?那不敢想想了。。。。万一卡了咋办？我还要不要聊天了XD
<delectate> pocoyo: 那个pidgin插件，你的还能用吗？
<pocoyo> delectate: hi hi hi
<void1> roylez_: realforce * 2 的价钱都不知啊
<pocoyo> delectate: 哪个?
<delectate> pocoyo: 飞信的那个
<cfy> roylez_: 不懂，这些。随便选得。
<pocoyo> delectate: 不能了吧 我最近一直没用过
<roylez_> cfy void1 当我还在用40块的键盘的时候，你俩都用这么贵的了
<delectate> pocoyo: 我修改了几次，编译一直不通过
<cfy> roylez_: 我第一次用。。。。机械
<roylez_> void1: 价钱是价钱，但是realforce多响亮阿
<pocoyo> delectate: http://webim.feixin.10086.cn/main.aspx 我最近一直用官网页的
<cfy> roylez_: 当年，40也算很多钱了吧
<pocoyo> delectate: 不会改.
<void1> 其实我个人更加喜欢茶轴超过realforce/hhkb的静电式
<void1> 但是unix配列的只有hhkb啊
<roylez_> cfy: 就今年，好不好
<delectate> pocoyo: 我也在用网页版的……感觉不如pidgin顺手
<delectate> pocoyo: ok,thx
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。看成’当年‘。。。。囧
<void1> roylez_: 键盘天天要用的东西，难得奢侈一下的，总比买高价手机来的实用吧
<cfy> void1: 那以前的那些unixer们用啥呢？
<roylez_> 茶柚，多少钱？
<pocoyo> delectate: 我用pidgin也不顺手. 都不顺手惯了.
<cfy> roylez_: 我这个？
<roylez_> cfy: o...不用说了
<cfy> roylez_: hhkb pro2?2000左右吧
<void1> 键盘和水平什么又无关，我水平不高，一样用hhkb... :$
<roylez_> 有钱就行阿
<void1> pro2不需要2k的
<delectate> pocoyo: :)
<cfy> void1: 跟钱有关。。。
<void1> 没钱的...
<roylez_> void1: 你那只多少？
<void1> 说了，总比买手机合算
 * cfy 我说'市场价',XD
<void1> 当时大概rmb1.5k
<roylez_> void1: 我手机300块
<roylez_> void1: 几年了？
<void1> 1.5，不过和时间无关的，hhkb pro2从来没有换过价钱
<void1> 其实，买个lite2也很不错
<void1> 要便宜的推荐
<cfy> roylez_: 淘宝上，那家败家馆，2000不到一点点。
<roylez_> 我也知道那家
<void1> 其实filco茶轴 + 改键盘设置也不错，只是太大了
<roylez_> cfy: 推荐个非全键盘的
<cfy> 哦。我就那家买得。快递。很给力
<void1> 我主要不是taobao买的，可能便宜点点
<void1> roylez_: hhkb lite2
<cfy> void1: 熟人？
<cfy> roylez_: 我的就不是阿，80%
<roylez_> void1: F11 F12 我比需要的
<void1> 我也有1把，和pro手感虽然不一样，但是很好按的
<void1> roylez_: hhkb不少键的
<roylez_> cfy: 这个不行
<void1> 只是需要组合键
<cfy> void1: lite2不行阿。薄膜
<roylez_> void1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hacking_Keyboard  少阿
<void1> cfy: 虽然是薄膜，但是手感出奇的好
<cfy> roylez_: 那是啥？非全键盘？
<roylez_> cfy: o...看错
<cfy> void1: 哦？
<void1> roylez_: hhkb所有正常键都有，但是很多需要fn组合，和笔记本差不多感觉
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。。。。
<roylez_> void1: ....
<void1> 要实用推lite2
<roylez_> void1: 要按Fn阿，要命了
<cfy> void1: 薄膜的阿。只是unix阿。
<void1> roylez_: 习惯就好了
<cfy> void1: 自己换下不就好了？也不是大问题。
<roylez_> void1: 静电电容的舒服，还是机械的舒服？我正在考虑ibm model m
 * void1 hhkb一样按 f10, f11调试
<cfy> void1: 而且。还要学习下，不同键盘的setxkbmap啥的设置。
<void1> 我喜欢机械的，但是个人手感可能不同
<void1> 我其实很喜欢机械卡塔卡塔的声音
<roylez_> ibm model m便宜阿，taobao 150可以拿下，但是都是2手的
<cfy> roylez_: 你又没内部价。。。还是机械吧。 静电电容的少吧。
<void1> cfy: 适应几周就好了
<void1> 我用的hhkb是无刻印的
<cfy> roylez_: 还是买个几百的 机械吧。
<void1> 要烧键盘，还是hhkb好，一步到位，以后再也不会烧其他的了
<cfy> void1: 我也喜欢贴膜。等我的键帽上全部是油后考虑换下键帽
<roylez_> cfy: 无印的，80％的，有F11 F12的，除了86u，还有什么
<void1> 买个几百的，过会儿搞不好又看上上千的了
<roylez_> void1: 有道理，我发达了还是一步到位去realforce 86u
 * cfy 要断网了。。。。囧。
<lubcat> 这屏。。满 屏的字啊。家家户户
<void1> 各大键盘商基本上都有80%键盘的
<lubcat> 密密麻麻
<cfy> roylez_: 无印无的可以自己换键帽阿。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这里还有1个小时.
<lubcat> 同
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万万岁
<roylez_> cfy: 键帽好贵，一颗50，比我现在的键盘还贵
<cfy> pocoyo: 30断网。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 这个。。。。不看就当没有嘛:)
<void1> hhkb键帽不太容易油
<void1> 或者可能是我工作还不够勤奋？
<lubcat> cfy: 断网不断电。接着斗地主
<cfy> roylez_: 我这个也有无刻的，你找找，taobao里，估计贵点,650左右。
<pocoyo> cfy: 比你多半个钟头.
<cfy> lubcat: .
<cfy> pocoyo: 挺好，我的11点断电
<pocoyo> cfy: 不断电.
<lubcat> 哦。分得这么清楚啊。
<cfy> void1: 材质不一样。
<roylez_> cfy: filco ?
<cfy> roylez_: ducky 1087
<void1> cfy: 学生时代，我用的键盘是捡来的...
<lubcat> cfy: 断电是为了你好。
<cfy> roylez_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8034366299
<pocoyo> lubcat: G*F*W是为了你好
<lubcat> pocoyo: 是啊。感谢。
 * void1 键盘只用filco和pfu，当然还有thinkpad键盘
<kdlijian> 大家好 linux除了skype还有没有其它好用的语音聊天工具？
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> lubcat: 我这里可以不断电，我用空调电源。lol
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 没试过.
<lubcat> pocoyo: 哦。那说错人了。呵呵水牛
<cfy> void1: 不要这么纠结嘛， 键盘是用来打字的。而，我们的目标是少打字。
<cfy> 650	3	2010-12-05 10:28:12	
<cfy> 有个人竟然一下子买3个。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你这是怎么统计的?
<void1> cfy: 哎，少打字不一定是好目标，总归要有人打字的
<kdlijian> pocoyo: 我还差点下了那个pdf
<roylez_> cfy: ducy这东西，怎么出名的，我以前都没听说...
<cfy> pocoyo: 统计？
<void1> 当再也找不出一个打字的人的时候...
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 下了也没什么坏处.
<pocoyo> cfy: 650 3 2010-12-05 ?
<MaskRay> 一个 urxvt 问题，为什么无法载入 clipboard 插件了： rxvt-unicode-9.07_2,
<cfy> roylez_: 不清楚。。。。不太了解这些。都是看网上的测评的。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 淘宝里直接复制的。买家信息阿。
<void1> roylez_: 买高价键盘就要买有名的牌子，不然买了也没人知道，浪费了
<lubcat> ....
<pocoyo> ....
<void1> 和买brand品一样
<roylez_> void1: ....
<cfy> void1: 写程序是为了懒惰。懒得机械化动作-》重复打字
<roylez_> void1: 你在刺激我去买86u，但86u没无印的，87u太贵
<cfy> 或者点鼠标。
<void1> 一步到位好
<kdlijian> pocoyo: thanks
<void1> 如果你是准备天天用的话
<void1> 如果玩玩游戏的话，那就算了
<void1> cfy: 写程序是为了让大家懒惰，自己要勤奋的 :)
<ralph-lee> 我手动安装了jdk，但在装某些软件的时候还是提示要安装jdk软件包，有什么办法让系统识别手动安装的软件吗
<cfy> void1: 哈XD
<MaskRay> roylez_: 这个配置（您的配置添加了 clipboard 插件），在 freebsd 8.1/i386 + rxvt-unicode-9.07_2 下不能用？
<roylez_> MaskRay: ...?
<roylez_> MaskRay: 什么东西？
<MaskRay> roylez_: M-c M-v 操作剪贴板
<roylez_> MaskRay: ....这个，我就在xterm底下配了，rxvt，不知道怎么配
<roylez_> MaskRay: 老实用 shift-insert 和中键吧
<MaskRay> roylez_: 那看一下你的 xterm 插件，有时候剪贴板还是用得着的
<LOp> quit
<roylez_> MaskRay: 现在我似乎用中键比较多了
<MaskRay> roylez_: 笔记本就尴尬了…………
<roylez_> MaskRay: shift insert
<MaskRay> roylez_: insert 靠边，很难按
<roylez_> MaskRay: 笔记本上的还是比较好按的...
<roylez_> cfy: 看了下评测，ducky似乎比filco赞呢
<void1> 笔记本左右键一起按不就是中建嘛
<MaskRay> void1: 不用鼠标= =
<void1> MaskRay: 如果就粘贴的话，笔记本左右键当作键盘按呀 :D
<MaskRay> roylez_: 求 xterm 配置文件
<MaskRay> void1: 触摸板下面的两个键？
<void1> MaskRay: 是啊
<MaskRay> void1: 很难按
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不都在网上吗
<wx85105157> 一台电脑，没有光驱，不能U盘启动，不能USB光驱启动。怎么装linux？
<pocoyo> wx85105157: 把硬盘挂到别的机器上去
<ofan> 硬盘装
<catcher> 在一个shell中限定了ulimit ，在这个shell中以另一个用户身份运行一个进程 ，这个进程
<catcher> 会不会受到ulimit限制呢
<catcher> ？
<wx85105157> pocoyo: 怎么装？
<wx85105157> 我装XP的时候可以直接ghost过去
<wx85105157> linux呢？    挂别的电脑驱动会不会是个问题啊？
<catcher> who can help me
<soiamso> wx85105157: 直接换个硬盘上去
<soiamso> catcher: ulimit 是什么？
<wx85105157> 。。。
<happyaron> wx85105157: 除了显卡好像别的都不是问题。
<catcher> soiamso: help ulimit
<wx85105157> 那个机子是我才淘来的老机子。。。02年的本。。。
<ofan> - -
<wx85105157> 400mhz主频   128内存
<soiamso> wx85105157: linux 宏内核，而且内核好像不记忆上一次硬件的配置，
<wx85105157> :-D
<ofan> - -
<wx85105157> 哦～  那就好  我试试。。。
<soiamso> wx85105157: 多少钱?
<wx85105157> 有没有适合小内存用的linux？
<soiamso> wx85105157: 倒贴给你了？
<wx85105157> 350元包邮
<soiamso> wx85105157: 亏大了
<wx85105157> 用来做工控的。
<ofan> 50给我都不要
<wx85105157> 感觉还行吧   成色还不错。。。
<soiamso> wx85105157: 工控板？
<wx85105157> ofan: 汗。。。。
<wx85105157> soiamso: 不是  我是打算DIY一个小CNC。。。
<soiamso> wx85105157: arm的话还可以，x86就是.....
<wx85105157> X86……
<ofan> wx85105157: 你这个基本没法用
<wx85105157> soiamso: 现在装了精简版XP
<soiamso> wx85105157: 家电回收的价格都没有你高
<wx85105157> QQ   红警  都能上。。。
<wx85105157> 汗……
<wx85105157> 别打击我了。。。买来玩玩而已。。。。
<wx85105157> 屏幕800×600
<iLoveU> 我用600M的奔2跑过war3
<ofan> 装个tinycore吧
<wx85105157> tinycore界面不咋的。。。
<wx85105157> 感觉。。。
<ofan> 那你想上ubuntu?
<wx85105157> iLoveU: 你好NB啊
<wx85105157> ofan: 有精简的ubuntu么？
<ofan> wx85105157: 貌似没
<wx85105157> ubuntu for netbook 是怎样的？
<ofan> 估计开了X 内存就没多少了
<wx85105157> iLoveU: 我姑姑家一台800M的奔三很悲剧。。。
<wx85105157> ofan:   这个确实是问题。   也就是体验一下。。。看看能跑起不
<hata> 最新的puppy好像就是ubuntu10.04架构
<ofan> 扯吧..
<hata> 那个绝对精减吧
<hata> 它说的
<wx85105157> lupu。
<iLoveU> 我用1.4G，512内存的机器，跑8.04，开gnome 非常吃力
<wx85105157> ttylinux
<ofan> puppy他高不上，都是复制到内存的
<ofan> 最少也要300多M内存
<wx85105157> linux不是实时的系统吧？
<hata> 既然这么旧,果断gentoo吧
<wx85105157> hata: 为了折腾嘛～
<wx85105157> 不过买的时候要是知道不能U盘装系统我就换一个了。。。
<wx85105157> 拆的麻烦。。。
<hata> 不知道lupu安装了还需不需要复制到内存启动
<wx85105157> 研究研究///
<ofan> wx85105157: 可以考虑拿archlinux开刀
<wx85105157> 额。。。 比较关键的是不是很懂鸟语。。。
<soiamso> wx85105157: 其实这样减慢的贵重稀土的回收
<hata> 必须的..
<ofan> ..
<soiamso> wx85105157: 以前的产品用量大
<wx85105157> soiamso: 。。。。
<iLoveU> 哈哈
<iLoveU> 还有这好处
<wx85105157> 我买的是军用本
<ofan> 用量再大 也卖不了350吧
<wx85105157> 铝合金外壳。。。。里面什么风扇都没有。。。。
<wx85105157> 被动散热。。。
<hata> 什么配置的
<wx85105157> 三防。。。防水防尘抗震
<iLoveU> 笨啊，家电以旧换新可不止350
<wx85105157> 400mhz主频  128内存  10g硬盘
<hata> 350 可以作为儿童学习机阿
<soiamso> iLoveU: 不过那个数吧
<wx85105157> 居然还带4m显存……
<soiamso> iLoveU: 卖机器的也不是傻的
<iLoveU> 十分之一  买个4000的机器，就能顶400
<wx85105157> 看你怎么想了咯   我觉得还行。。。
<soiamso> iLoveU: 是不能超过1/10 ，最多补贴 350
<soiamso> iLoveU: 在卖场就没有3500的机器卖
<wx85105157> Archlinux是新生的发行版，相对于Debian和slackware这样的发行版来说，Archlinux  还比较“年轻”，也许BUG会稍微多一些，软件包会少一些。文档也许也不够完善。（注：这是Judd在2003说的。根据我的使用，Archlinux  是一个十分稳健的发行版，初期配置可能麻烦些，但是配置好了一般就不会出现什么问题了。官方的服务器上，Arch  的软件包也挺多的，å¸
<wx85105157> ……
<wx85105157> 没有中文 。。。   泪奔……
<hata> arch很多fans
<ofan> bug会稍多一些？？
<soiamso> wx85105157: 不过400MHz 128M 的机器应该适合 freepascal
<wx85105157> 2003年的时候说bug还是多。。。 现在没有那么夸张了。。
<wx85105157> 这个机子还是98正版的。。。
<ofan> 藏着吧 别用了
<hata> 蓝天白云阿
 * sabalaba test
<hata> 果断卸载
<wx85105157> 不过偶尔玩玩红警还是不错的   嘿嘿。。。。
<iLoveU> 记者采访发现，合理利用家电“以旧换新”规定，花费100元购买到的笔记本电脑“尸体”，一转手就可以变成420元。
<soiamso> wx85105157: 问题是 1800 能买到 amd 640 + hd4250 + 2G + 500G  + 可以USB启动
<wx85105157> ……  关键是没米。。。
<soiamso> iLoveU: 我记得了，就是不能超过500
<wx85105157> 这个机子大四的时候300转手～
<iLoveU> 恩 有上限的
<wx85105157> 可上QQ  炒股  编程   等等。。。
<iLoveU> 说不定可以装个google系统
<hata> chrome 的内存..
<wx85105157> soiamso: freepascal是编译器啊？
<kiss_kill> 如果chrome上网本出来，谁会买？
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
<wx85105157> 我一直想要只上网本。。。
<wx85105157> 没钱啊。。。就算深圳山寨的也得1500+
<ultimatebuster> ...
<ultimatebuster> 上网本很烂的
<soiamso> wx85105157: ä¹°pad
<ultimatebuster> 我有，基本没啥用处。
<hata> 我绝对还好
<hata> 觉得
<wx85105157> 还行吧   那个价格看你想干啥了
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 前端时间玩一个n270的上网本。。。。  性能是有点差
<wx85105157> 不过想想价格   也就那样了
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 实在是没有用。。。
<wx85105157> pad。。。   我觉得还是玩智能机吧
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 那你所谓的有用是干啥呢？
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 玩魔兽世界？
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 用3D MAX？
<ultimatebuster> 不是
<ultimatebuster> 我有本本就根本不用那东西。
<hata> ...
<wx85105157> 你要了解上网本的定位。。。迷你 随身
<ultimatebuster> 但是我从来都带着我的本本。
<wx85105157> 你本多大？
<ultimatebuster> 14
<wx85105157> 我14寸的本背一周就受不了了。。。。
<ultimatebuster> 我每天都得背到学校。
<ultimatebuster> wx
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 你应该去锻炼身体 ;)
<hata> 嗯,总量确实有很大距离
<wx85105157> 汗。。。我自认身体还是可以的。。。
<hata> 重
<wx85105157> 不过不得不说。。。  大本子偶尔背背还行。。。要是天天背。。。
<wx85105157> 我有个准备考研的同学   就专门买了个上网本
<ultimatebuster> 恩，我每天得换4门课，回家要走1km.经常需要到学校各个地方。
<ultimatebuster> 都是带14寸本本放在背包里
<wx85105157> 考研的资料放电脑里  去自习室看。
<wx85105157> 女生
<wx85105157> 她一天跑三四趟。。。
<ultimatebuster> 如果带上网本很多东西都不方便
<wx85105157> 上网本就跟一本书似的。
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> 我需要做很多事情。
<ultimatebuster> 上网本编程很麻烦。
<wx85105157> 也是。。  我们单片机实验的时候用上网本编程没什么。。。
<ultimatebuster> 键盘太小，打字速度太慢。
<wx85105157> 但是调试的时候…………
<ultimatebuster> 那到没什么，主要是屏幕空间不够，键盘太小。
<wx85105157> 这就是问题啊。。。太累了。。。
<ultimatebuster> 在上网本上调试很正常。特别是程序的系统需求必须很低。
<wx85105157> 呵呵。
<ultimatebuster> 反正上高中带上网本很不方便。没笔记本的时候带了几个月。累死了。
<ultimatebuster> ipv6用户经来了。
<ultimatebuster> 进来
<wx85105157> ？
<wx85105157> 不会吧
<ultimatebuster> 那个”不会吧“？
<wx85105157> 上网本带的比笔记本更累？
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<kiss_kill> 上网本有时候还是蛮有用的
<ultimatebuster> 上网本比笔记本带的更加的累
<wx85105157> 在某些场合。。
<kiss_kill> 其实如果上网本的屏幕弄成触屏的话，效果会更好
<wx85105157> 不然也不会红火一年。。。
<wx85105157> 那样价格就………………………………………………
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 为什么？
<wx85105157> 不理解。。。
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 我要写笔记的话在上网本上打字打得太累。
<kiss_kill>  恩，写字会比较爽
<ultimatebuster> 速度会慢20WPM
<wx85105157> 我觉得上网本适合观看， 演示， 休闲等。。。
<kiss_kill> 上课记记笔记什么的 感觉会很棒
<ultimatebuster> 正常70WPM
<ultimatebuster> 上网本速度为50WPM有的时候就跟不上。
<ultimatebuster> 跟不上老师讲的速度。
<wx85105157> 不过上网本还是比较适合女生的   男生就勉强了。。。
<ultimatebuster> 性别歧视！！
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 录音撒，，:-D
<ultimatebuster> lolol
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 恩，我坐在后面。
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 客观因素。。。
<ultimatebuster> 听到的就是同学讲话。
<wx85105157> 你去比比手掌大小。。。
<ultimatebuster> 我手掌很小的。。。
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 大学你躲在后面记笔记……
<wx85105157> 真有才。。。
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 高中。。。
<wx85105157> 那是你没习惯。。。
<wx85105157> 恩，我每天得换4门课，回家要走1km.经常需要到学校各个地方。
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 想搞清楚情况。。
<wx85105157> 高中这样上课？
<ultimatebuster> 我现在正在上生物课。
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<ultimatebuster> 好无聊，才来IRC的
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: /ctcp ultimatebuster time
<kiss_kill> 怎么上网的？
<ultimatebuster> 学校无线
<ultimatebuster> 我快挂了。生物课。
<wx85105157> 我们学校只有图书馆附近有无线……
<kiss_kill> 哈哈，找老师聊聊天
<wx85105157> 生物很简单啊。
<iLoveU> 这么晚上课？ 时差多少？
<ultimatebuster> 这就是为什么很无聊
<ultimatebuster> iLoveU: -5
<wx85105157> usa？
<ultimatebuster> 大家如果想知道我的时间 -> /ctcp ultimatebuster time
<ultimatebuster> Canada.
<wx85105157> 哦～
<wx85105157> 我有很多同学在国外流浪……
 * MeaCulpa 玩老滚III第九年......
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 我正在上高中。。
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 晓得。。。
<ultimatebuster> 。。。。。
<ultimatebuster> ……
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 刚刚你说了。
<iLoveU> 呵呵，不错哦，不过现在不出国门就能听国外的精品课程了
<ultimatebuster> 精品课屁。
<hata> canada 免费电话..e~好羡慕
<ultimatebuster> 我们这里的IB课程简直就是垃圾。
<ultimatebuster> 哪里有免费电话？？
<hata> gv
<ultimatebuster> 我怎么不知道。。
<ultimatebuster> gv?
<iLoveU> google
<ultimatebuster> 哦。。
<ultimatebuster> 没用。。
<ultimatebuster> 我有skype
<ultimatebuster> Google voice只有美国。。
<hata> 美国and 加拿大吧
<ultimatebuster> 加拿大是不能用的。。。
<iLoveU> 不是说美国和加拿大么
<ultimatebuster> 只能在gmail打出去，没有真正的gv
<hata> gmail我这里也能
<hata> 打gv
<hata> 但没意思
<ultimatebuster> 恩，这里没有google voice
<iLoveU> hata:  你是没谁可打吧 哈哈
<ultimatebuster> 快睡着了。。生物课真是无聊啊。。。学的东西在youtube里一艘，比老师讲的还好。。
<wx85105157> 老师讲老师的
<wx85105157> 你听你的
<ultimatebuster> ？？
<hata> iLoveU: 是啊
<iLoveU> 就是，这里有没有下载OCW课程看的
<ultimatebuster> 在NAT后面可以连接到其他的DNS服务器吗？
<wx85105157> 可以装 UBUNTU最低内存需求恰好就是256
<ultimatebuster> 困的啊～。。。
<kiss_kill> 自己编译一个小型linux系统
<wx85105157> 还没有那么高深的技术。。
<ultimatebuster> 自己写一个操作系统。
<ultimatebuster> 我试过。
<ultimatebuster> 模拟操作系统。
<kiss_kill> 怎么作的？
<kiss_kill> 说说过程
<kiss_kill> 我学习学习
<ultimatebuster> 虚拟操作系统。
<ultimatebuster> 没有用到底层的东西
<ultimatebuster> 都是学的高层的东西。。
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> window manager之类的。
<wx85105157> 对内核编译？
<wx85105157> 哦……
<ultimatebuster> pygame写的
<ultimatebuster> 写的比较失败
<ultimatebuster> 然后就放弃了。
<ultimatebuster> 这就是为什么说我试过写。。
<ofan> 可以写一个很简单的
<ultimatebuster> 模拟的？还是真正的。
<ultimatebuster> ofan: 真正的操作系统还是挺复杂的。。
<ultimatebuster> 写出能够boot的东西都够麻烦了。。
<wx85105157> 模拟下dos吧。。
<ultimatebuster> 这就是为什么这么多公司都用linux内核。
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 那应该挺简单的。。
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 一个人完成全部dos的话难……
<ultimatebuster> wx85105157: 能够boot还是像dosbox的那个东西？
<ultimatebuster> python很容易就能做了，不过在这个模拟的操作系统上支持写程序的话很难。。
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: dosbox。
<ultimatebuster> 反正我试过，做的很失败。
<ultimatebuster> 哦,dosbox那种应该不算"太难"
<kiss_kill> 看过血色星期一不？
<wx85105157> py我没学过。。。倒是在塞班的手机上玩过两天就放弃了。。
<kiss_kill> 里面猎鹰的那个效果蛮不错的 喜欢
<wx85105157> 那时候还没有电脑……
<ultimatebuster> 走了。
<ultimatebuster> 换课
<wx85105157> ultimatebuster: 8
<ultimatebuster> 化学课实在是很讨厌。
<ultimatebuster> 对我没啥意思。
<wx85105157> .。。。
<v_v> nnd， 半夜饿了睡不着哦阿
<wx85105157> 哈哈。。。。吃泡面去。。。
<v_v> nnd， 半夜饿了睡不着， 爬起来， 吞了一块巧克力， 狂奔出去， 买了一份炒饭。加牛肉，加荷包但
<v_v> wx85105157: 很久不吃泡面了， 好几年了
<wx85105157> ……
<v_v> wx85105157: 以前吃的多了， 火来再也不想吃了
<wx85105157> 后来……
<v_v> en , 后来
<v_v> 本来我的存货巧克力就可以应付了
<wx85105157> 但是被偷吃了？
<gebjgd> v_v: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<wx85105157> 我下去看看楼下的店关门没。。。我也饿了。。。
<v_v> 明天早上要取抽血， 早上不能吃东西， 又冷的要死， 撑不住
<v_v> wx85105157: 哈哈
<v_v> gebjgd: hi
<v_v> 这不知道要几点才能睡觉了
<gebjgd> v_v: 炒饭，牛肉，荷包蛋
<v_v> 吃完了要消化上一会
<gebjgd> 口水ing
<v_v> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> 花花的流
<v_v> 嘿嘿
<v_v> 虽然不会做饭， 但是这简单的搭配我还是会地。
<wx85105157> 关门了……
<wx85105157> 55
<wx85105157> 饿啊。。。
<v_v> wx85105157: ...炒饭要是能上传就好啦， 传给你一份
<wx85105157> ……………………………………………………………………………………
<wx85105157> 纯粹刺激人嘛～
<v_v> wx85105157: 你没存货嘛
<v_v> 我平时存一点饼干， 牛奶
<wx85105157> 泡芝麻糊去……
<v_v> 实在没了， 冲咖啡
<wx85105157> 你不想睡了啊？
<v_v> 没办法
<v_v> 我折腾完了， 这胃还要折腾
<v_v> wx85105157: 平时存点巧克力， 主要这东西能保存
<wx85105157> 没法子。。。有同学过来玩 东西是存不住的。
<v_v> wx85105157: 并且甜的我不想吃， 吃了一块，又补充血糖， 又控制饥饿感
<v_v> wx85105157: - -
<v_v> wx85105157: 来一份 卖的那些什么牛肉， 豆腐干 啥的也不错， 就是我存不住， 我不知不觉很快就吃光了
<wx85105157> 。。。。
<wx85105157> 我了个去
<wx85105157> 能不说么
<v_v> 哈哈
<wx85105157> 口水哗啦啦的流了。。。
<v_v> 饱汉子不管饿汉子饥 ~~
<v_v> 一份炒饭就让我转变了角色， 从饥饿到满足。。 管它p民// /主， 自/ // 由， 所以，五毛其实是最幸福的人那， 我终于体会到拉
<wx85105157> 你是五毛党的人……
<v_v> wx85105157: 不是阿， 我这不是理解了五毛了嘛
<v_v> 人性的弱点
<Tell360> 四五六
<roylez_> void1: 买了ducky
<void1> roylez_: 有主页吗？
<void1> 多少钱？
<roylez_> void1: 590
<roylez_> void1: 台湾人的，主页不看也罢，主要是轴
<void1> 又不比filco便宜
<roylez_> void1: 被你俩给联合一刺激就脑子发热了...
<roylez_> void1: filco要800，这个才590
<void1> 除了看轴，还要看基板设计的
<void1> 轴只是按键时候的手感，类似键位冲突什么的，还是要看设计的
<roylez_> void1: 搜了下的，似乎ducky有后来居上的势头
<void1> 凭良心讲，这个牌子我都没听到过
<roylez_> void1: 凭良心讲，这牌子昨天我今天才听过
<v_v> 自从不写程序， 都脱离键盘依靠鼠标拉 ，点阿点的， 很舒服
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 v_v
<v_v> 哈哈
<void1> roylez_: 那你还买啊...
<void1> v_v: 上网聊天，用个好键盘也舒服啊
<roylez_> void1: 英文论坛里面似乎评价不错的...
<v_v> void1: 恩， dell的键盘我就适应了
<void1> 型号是？
<roylez_> void1: 洗洗睡了，tnnnnnnnd太晚了
<roylez_> 1087 白色无刻茶轴
<v_v> void1: 我看看阿，很便宜的， sk8115
<v_v> 新的手感好， 用旧了不爽就换个新的
<void1> 哦，现在的确是，看着小键盘麻烦
<void1> 全尺寸键盘都不知道把鼠标放哪儿
<void1> v_v: 问题是新的手感也不好啊
<v_v> void1: 这个有比较才行嘛，我就不用好的， 用过了就挑剔了
<void1> 恩，要是每天需要打字的，我觉得买把好的也无所谓，天天用的东西
<roylez_> v_v: 现在就8115，已经开始不爽了
<void1> 要是就玩玩游戏，聊聊天的，那么随便什么键盘也不是不能用啊
<v_v> roylez_: 我不知道这到底怎样， 新的我还挺喜欢
<v_v> roylez_: 时间长了点， 就明显下降，就该换了
<void1> 哦，我单位默认就是这个dell键盘...这手感简直要我命啊...
<v_v> void1: 哈哈，我就是因为单位是这个， 才发现这个键盘的
<v_v> 性价比应该是最高的了，在企业里太普及了
<v_v> void1: 没有小键盘的， 有推荐的吗？ 我倒是想弄个试试
<void1> 一把键盘总要用个几年的，不需要节约这点钱
<v_v> void1: 这个还真不是这么说，我没有用的太久的键盘
<void1> v_v: 我也不知道啊，我知道的都很贵啊
<v_v> 鼠标倒是用的久
<void1> hhkb lite2
<v_v> void1: 贵到什么样子阿
<void1> 那说明你的鼠标比键盘贵 :D
<void1> 就比如roylez买的那个 590
<v_v> void1: 的确，倒也不是太贵。我最早玩游戏的时候， 用微软的鼠标，习惯了，就一直用
<v_v> void1: 这个机械键盘声音大嘛？
<void1> v_v: 看轴的
<void1> 但是一般来说，机械键盘都比较大声
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 伤亡本有用么？
<v_v> void1: 恩，我不大喜欢大声的，夜晚安静的时候，也希望键盘小声点
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 平心而论
<void1> v_v: 如果是这个需求的话，一般机械键盘都不太适合的
<void1> v_v: 而且，我还是觉得高价键盘要在工作中用，才能体现出价值
<v_v> void1: 的确，用的少，这个性能就不能得到应用了
<v_v> void1: 你对无线和有线的看法呢？ 无线有啥实用的地方 ？
<void1> 无线键盘？
<gebjgd> v_v: 无线的慢
<gebjgd> v_v: 基本就是渣
<gebjgd> v_v: 锁键严重
<v_v> void1: 无线，扩展点，就无线外设吧，鼠标键盘之类的
<wx85105157> 难吃啊。。。芝麻糊。。。
<v_v> gebjgd: 恩，这样子，我没用过无线的
<v_v> wx85105157: 可怜的娃
<void1> 我用过的无线设备，没有任何速度慢的
<v_v> wx85105157: 芝麻糊糊要加点糖
<void1> gebjgd: 锁键是因为你用的东西质量差吧...
<wx85105157> 。。。
<gebjgd> void1: 用无线键盘2个人玩kof
<v_v> void1: 缺点呢？
<gebjgd> void1: 你就知道了
<v_v> gebjgd: 你说的这个， 就是普通键盘应该也有的
<void1> gebjgd: 那是你的键盘基板的问题，和有线无线无关
<v_v> gebjgd: 毕竟组合键，一次按的太多了
<gebjgd> void1: v_v 另外无线鼠标我就没见到特别好用的
<void1> v_v: 没什么缺点，缺点就是贵，要电池
<gebjgd> void1: 还不如5元钱的地摊有线鼠标
<void1> gebjgd: logitec m505以上的
<gebjgd> void1: 有个lx5
<gebjgd> void1: 渣阿
<gebjgd> void1: 只能当遥控器用
<void1> gebjgd: 你也不看看是几几年的产品...
<gebjgd> void1: 很久不买鼠标键盘了
<v_v> void1: gebjgd 的确，发展太快了
<gebjgd> 用的还是旧货呢
<v_v> gebjgd: void1 以前还知道点cpu型号，同一时期的还能比比，现在根本两眼黑。实际上也不在乎了，对我来说差别也不大
<gebjgd> v_v: 现在对于硬件没要求了
<gebjgd> v_v: 能跑arch openbox tint2就行了
<gebjgd> v_v: 从win的梦魇中逃脱了
<v_v> gebjgd: 向他们学习，改善手指待遇 :)
<v_v> gebjgd: 梦魇？
<gebjgd> v_v: 都是笔记本
<gebjgd> v_v: 没有台式机
<void1> v_v: 一样的，最近想买电脑，才渐渐又学了点
 * void1 到现在还没用过64位cpu...
<v_v> void1: 说实在，现在的电脑，应付一般的工作都没问题，除非玩游戏
<v_v> void1: 难以置信
<v_v> void1: 是没用64系统吧
<void1> cpu...
<v_v> 64cpu老早之前的事了
<v_v> void1: 你现在什么cpu
<void1> 用过最好的cpu是 t2300... 32位双核
<gebjgd> void1: 哈哈
<void1> 现在的机器是 celeron m 440
<v_v> void1: 世外高人
<void1> 钱都外设上浪费掉了
<gebjgd> void1: 我用的最好的是t4200
<v_v> 以前折腾过一个800m硬盘，16m内存的笔记本
<gebjgd> void1: 另外的机器是celeron m 1.3
<v_v> 我觉得不可思议了
<v_v> 那东西后来坏了，扔了
<void1> 我就等sandy bridge出来之后，买一个新电脑玩玩了...
<v_v> cpu集成图形处理，除了笔记本上面，还有其他优势么？或者说，必要性？
<void1> 节能
<void1> 降温
<void1> 我期待的就是sandy的cpu集成显卡
<void1> 买了显卡也没用
<gebjgd> 我期待的是更好的显卡。买个好机器跑win
<void1> 特别用linux，跟没用
<gebjgd> 天天打游戏
<gebjgd> 家里当游戏机用
<void1> win要是再便宜点就好了...
<gebjgd> 盗版！
<v_v> void1: 唉，从来没花过一分钱买软件
<gebjgd> 太多rts了
<v_v> 倒是有以前买电脑从的杀毒软件，不过从来不用杀毒软件
<gebjgd> 没好机器不行的
<void1> home premium即使在中国也要600多，哎
 * void1 开始yy sandy下升级gentoo的速度..
<wx85105157> v_v: 我现在在折腾400MHZ  128内存  10G硬盘的本
<v_v> wx85105157: 都不是凡人那
<wx85105157> :-D
<wx85105157> 现在正在找合适的linux系统
<v_v> wx85105157: 我现在是笔记本和上盖子，外接了显示器，鼠标键盘，耳机
<v_v> wx85105157: 别找拉，就debian
<wx85105157> 上周折腾了一个75M的精简XP  速度不赖。。。
<wx85105157> 玩了好几天的红警～～～嘿嘿
<v_v> wx85105157: 另类
<wx85105157> 便宜啊。。。搞点研究的。。。可惜买回来才发现不支持U盘启动。。。
<wx85105157> 老是拿自己的电脑折腾   出问题查东西都上不成。。。
<wx85105157> 我去睡觉了。。。88
<v_v> 8
<gebjgd> 干吗不用arch
<knownbad> 通常是懒。
<knownbad> 不，是嫌麻烦。
<knownbad> 不，什么是arch?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你又闲了？
<^k^>  05:22
<knownbad> ^k^: 你马好
<^k^>  05:43
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/3exzN.gif
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-08
<benyii> 各位早上好啊
<benyii> 我有个问题啊
<benyii> error: 依赖性检测失败：
<benyii> 	/bin/sh 被 MySQL-client-5.1.53-1.glibc23.i386 所需要
<benyii> 	/usr/bin/perl 被 MySQL-client-5.1.53-1.glibc23.i386 所需要
<benyii> 	libc.so.6 被 MySQL-client-5.1.53-1.glibc23.i386 所需要
<benyii> 	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) 被 MySQL-client-5.1.53-1.glibc23.i386 所需要
<benyii> 	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) 被 MySQL-client-5.1.53-1.glibc23.i386 所需要
<benyii> 	libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.2) 被 MySQL-client-5.1.53-1.glibc23.i386 所需要
<^k^> benyii:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<benyii> 这个问题有人能解决吗？
<benyii> 我在安装MYSQL的时候出的问题
<Relaed> Good Morning
<arzyu> 大家早上好！
<GUN^ROSE> 我不是来打酱油的，我是来看看“今天还是没有讲座”是不是还挂着
<missing> lol
<missing> 你来讲啊
<iFvwm> 讲座的对象，是对于想学某方面东西的人，才有用。lin的东西那么多，哪里有这么多闲人来一个一个讲哦。
<missing> iFvwm: ee你来讲讲啊
<iFvwm> 你讲吧。我没东西可讲。要不，说下如何下载h片？
<arzyu> 刚才遇到一个奇怪的问题，
<arzyu> 从网上下载一个cd.iso，检查了md5 hash值是正确的。但是将其copy到U盘后，检查U盘中的hash值就变了。
<arzyu> 这是怎么回事？
<missing> 这个我不是专家哦tenzu还厉害啦
<iFvwm> 嗯。tenzu知道什么草榴。我都不知道
<missing> arzyu: 这么神奇...能用不?
<iFvwm> arzyu: 这没道理的
<missing> iFvwm: 那是,人家墙外的,很多方便的哦
<arzyu> 当然不能用，浪费了我一张CD
<missing> arzyu: 做live usb试试?
<iFvwm> 他不是回来了？
<ofan> arzyu: 写引导扇区了吧
<missing> iFvwm: 又出去了啦
<iFvwm> 哦
<missing> tenzu: 来给ee上课啦
<arzyu> 是OS的CD
<missing> 啥os?
<ofan> arzyu: iso记录的是raw data
<ofan> arzyu: 除了能看到的文件还有可能有引导数据
<iFvwm> 他这不是cp的？
<arzyu> missing: zh-hans_windows_xp_professional_with_service_pack_3_x86_cd_vl_x14-74070.iso
<iFvwm> 刻盘？
<arzyu> ofan: 这个怎么复制呢？
<arzyu> iFvwm: 是的。
<ofan> arzyu: 你是直接复制的啊
<missing> arzyu: 晕...xp啊,你有没有镜像刻录啊
<iFvwm> cp的，就没道理md5不对
<ofan> dd复制过去
<iFvwm> 作镜像，那怎么可以md5哦。。
<missing> iFvwm: 可能是复制写道cd,然后验cd的md5当然不对啦
<ofan> 可能是时间戳被改了吧
<iFvwm> 那就不能说copy的
<ofan> access time
<arzyu> ofan: 时间都没有变
<iFvwm> 和时间无关
<missing> arzyu: 你要做系统盘?
<missing> 这个版本我也下过的
<lyc> 请教大家一个问题啊   ubuntu10.10怎么设置默认的亮度  我试过网上一些方法都没用
<ofan> arzyu: 你用什么计算的md5
<tenzu> missing: 什么？
<arzyu> missing: 我是要带回家，刻盘。
<missing> lyc: 电源管理那里可以不?
<arzyu> ofan:  gtkhash
<lyc> 不可以啊
<ofan> arzyu: md5sum呢
<missing> tenzu: 神今天想请教你关于草榴方面的网站
<missing> arzyu: 你镜像刻录就好了
<tenzu> missing: 神动动意念就能高潮，还要那个干啥
<missing> tenzu: 你问他啊,我哪里知道
<arzyu> missing:  是那个系统带的刻录工具吧？
<lyc> 我安了一个kde的桌面 里面的电源那里貌似可以设置  但是确认的时候说没有power devil
<missing> arzyu: 嗯,记得镜像刻录就好了
<arzyu> missing:  好的。
<missing> lyc: 不知道kde,gnome可以的
<arzyu> ofan:  md5sum也一样。
<lyc> 我用的就是gnome啊
<missing> lyc: gnome的系统>>>首选项>>>电源管理哪里没有吗?
<Ragnar1990> 能回答fedora 14的问题么?
<Ragnar1990> 默认驱动如何调整显示为¨Aspect Ratio¨
<arzyu> ofan:  dd复制iso OK
<ofan> arzyu: 你再cp一下  然后diff看有啥区别
<ofan> arzyu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=73452  难道是内存问题？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [讨论]ISO拷贝会造成MD5值的改变吗？［两条内存不兼容］
<arzyu> ofan: thanks,    mv iso 的md5就不会变，真是很奇异.
<ofan> arzyu: cp一下 diff看有啥区别
<arzyu> ofan: 正在cp
<ofan> 论坛上说是内存的问题，很怀疑..
<palomino|working> 有可能 , ofan
<palomino|working> 内存坏了
<ofan> palomino|working: 那系统应该早出问题了
<palomino|working> 不会 , ofan
<palomino|working> 见过一个内存坏了，只rar压缩出问题，干别的都没事儿 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 汗 跟他这情况一样？ 只有cp不行
<palomino|working> 类似
<palomino|working> rar压完文件是坏的，但也不报错
<ofan> ..神奇
<palomino|working> 恩。。颇神奇
<arzyu> ofan: diff   file   file_cp 没有任何输出。
<liwei> arzyu, diff 是面向文本文件的
<liwei> arzyu, 二进制比较还是直接算md5 吧
<arzyu> liwei: 原来如此
<ofan> cmp -b
<rothsdad> cannot afford to get the kde4, so huge
<gjp> ^k^: hello!
<zhxk> my new post here http://georgeincn.blogspot.com/
<gjp> zhxk这是干啥？发广告？
<ofan> zhuchx: 你是不是搞法轮工的
<gjp> ofan: ？？？？
<Ragnar1990> 晕
<missing> ofan: 网警好眼力
<ofan> missing: 过奖~~
<missing> ofan: 建议人肉+跨省
<ofan> missing: ..
<Decade> ofan:如果是那个功，人肉吧。
<missing> lol
<Decade> ofan: 主要是害人性命，不是个好东西。
<ofan> Decade: 貌似已经走了
<Decade> ofan: ……
<deadlight> pidgin msn联系人右侧没有头像如何处理
<Relaed> 新型宣传机器人啊...
<pocoyo> te
<pocoyo> te
<Warm_HUG> kde下的opera丑的没边啊
<deadlight> 昨天搞了一晚上没有找到原因，强烈求助
<gjp> cfy: 你来了，欢迎。。。
<ofan> ..
<cfy> gjp  物理课太无聊了
<ofan> rsync能不能多线程？
<gjp> cfy: 我们在放假。。
<ofan> gjp: 国外？
<gjp> ofan: 不是哦。。。
<ofan> 这么早就放了
<cfy> gjp 我要期末考了
<ofan> 考试唉 头痛..
<gjp> cfy: 加油吧。。。。为你默哀。。
<cfy> 嗯，头痛，都不会…
<cfy> gjp 补下，应该没太大问题
<cfy> 下午还要补体育课…
<gjp> cfy: 临阵磨枪。。。。。也还行。。。。:-D
<ofan> 一向裸考
<cfy> gjp 嗯，都浅的
<gjp> ofan: 同意。。。
<lendage> agree
<ofan> 4,6级是全裸的
<cfy> 我爸妈会火的…
<gjp> cfy: 及格万岁。。。。。
<ofan> 爸妈还管..
<cfy> 犀利，我20号还要4级
<ofan> 哦 那六级就是21号了。。
<cfy> gjp 还要奖学金的
<Ragnar1990> 下午再问你们
<gjp> cfy: ？？？？
<ofan> cfy: 几万？
<gjp> cfy: 你牛。。。。。。。
<zhoudan> i am onling
<gjp> ofan: 1毛1.。。
<ofan> 奖学金其实比较浮云
<ofan> 打工一个月就有了
<gjp> ofan: 就是虚荣而已。。。
<ofan> 800块吃喝有余 还能把个妹什么的..
<gjp> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gjp> 不过最近cfy一上就下。。。。
<gjp> ofan: 你试过自己对自己说话吗？
<if_else> 各位兄台，我想用 google code 的 svn 管理家目录下面的 配置文件，本地HOME 可以直接作为版本库吗？谢谢
<gjp> :-D:-(;-)
<ofan> gjp: ?
<gjp> ofan: 发着玩。。。
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 没那么闲
<gjp> gjp: 123456789
<majiaxin> '
<gjp> quit
<gjp> quiet
<zhoudan> 还没看到吗
<zhoudan> where are you?
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见辛辛
<ipodtun> ubuntu有没有类似onenote的软件啊
<gjp> ipodtun: 阿贴就足够了吧。。。
<ipodtun> gjp：我刚才更新的时候提示“这个动作需要从没有授权的软件源来安装软件包。”
<ipodtun> gjp: 接下来怎么办，没办法更新了
<gjp> ipodtun: 请描述清楚。。。
<gjp> ipodtun: 你之前做了什么。。。
<soiamso> ipodtun: onenote 有什么用的？
<ipodtun> gjp: 更新管理器，我点安装更新，就提示“这个动作需要从没有授权的软件源来安装软件包。”对话框下就一个关闭按钮
<soiamso> ipodtun: 绝对不如 gmail吧
<gjp> ipodtun: 你之前是否曾添加软件源？
<ipodtun> soiamso: onenote是office里面的，十分强大，微软虽然别的不行，但office绝对领先啊，而且配合live的skydrive的云服务，任何时候随时随地编辑查看
<ipodtun> soiamso: 转到ubuntu别的都好，最让我纠结就是这是了
<gjp> ipodtun: 用什么方法，添加了那个源？源是什么类型的？
<NoIE> WPS 明明起步很早的，唉。。。
<NoIE> 要是金山早开始开发所见即所得就好了。。。
<ipodtun> gjp: 可能是没添加，以前添加了，后来我用live cd重装了，需要重现添加吗
<gjp> ipodtun: 请问您是怎样重装的？格盘了吗？
<gjp> ipodtun: 还有，你的ubuntu版本。。。
<soiamso> NoIE: 没有可能是金山先出来这个的
<ipodtun> gjp：格盘了
<ipodtun> gjp: 10.10
<ofan> 金山把wps开源多爽
<gjp> ipodtun: sorry，10.10的问题我解决不了。。。
<ipodtun> gjp: 问一下，ubuntu检查更新不是通过源检查吗，如果没有源的话他怎么能检查出有更新
<soiamso> ofan: 如果是这么想就不会今天这样了，其实金山还是在作卖copy的生意
<NoIE> soiamso: 金山卫士开源了。
<ipodtun> 比起金山我更期待open office google开源的那一版
<gjp> ipodtun: 他是通过源和本地的库检查。。。
<ipodtun> gjp: 哦，谢谢啦，我在研究研究，谢谢
<NoIE> soiamso: WPS最早出现在1988年，资历很老的。
<soiamso> ipodtun: openoffice 就是太死板了，就没有抛弃java 跟 basic
<ipodtun> 问一个东西，下载的图标怎么安装
<NoIE> ipodtun: 右键单击桌面。
<ofan> openoffice用java就是个错误..
<NoIE> KingStorm是金山软件公司的一套跨平台办公解决方案，这是一套基于OpenOffice核心技术的本地化办公软件，能在Windows及Linux上运行。
<soiamso> NoIE: 问题是图形的API你金山根本就不会有，如果m$是要蓄意夺得这个市场的话
<gjp> ipodtun: 实在对不起，我是10.04的用户，10.10的问题却是无奈。。。。
<ipodtun> NoIE: 然后呢
<NoIE> ipodtun: 更改背景。
<NoIE> 主题，安装。。。
<gjp> ipodtun: 新手？
<soiamso> ofan: 就是，明明c++ / java  就是一个折行速度的东西，非得放在一起，还努力压制python这类，所以才出来个document foundation
<NoIE> soiamso: Lotus 1-2-3 是所见即所得的，支持DOS。
<ofan> soiamso: 可能因为sun主推java
<soiamso> NoIE: 那金山为什么没有跟进，难道金山是一家香港公司小岛意识强烈，总以为占了市场就不用创新？
<gjp> 弱弱的说一句，我觉得java之流跨平台比较容易吧。。。
<NoIE> soiamso: 是的。
<NoIE> 我想是的
<soiamso> ofan: 如果openoffice 是引入javascript/python这类的话绝不是今天的水平，看firefox 就知道
<soiamso> gjp: java这类VM技术，很多语言都可以上吧，只是sun非要吧java压进去
<gjp> soiamso: java也在改进执行效率吧。。。
<soiamso> gjp: java不是执行已经很快了吗，看ibm symphony
<ofan> java server版的快
<ofan> 普通机器上跑 很慢
<soiamso> gjp: 只是GC 问题，内存占用多
<soiamso> gjp: 好像到现在都还不是 按代 回收
<gjp> soiamso: 我知道的是早期java执行效率。。。。。。。
<soiamso> gjp: 你在 400Mhz 128M 内存运行今天的java程序一样是效率底下
<ofan> 现在javascript很猛
<ofan> v8+node.js
<gjp> soiamso: 。。。。。我知道，不过总觉得VM技术的效率多不高。。。
<ofan> gjp: llvm
<soiamso> gjp: 现在的vm 都出到xen 级别了
<gjp> 不过我认为把office for mac移植到lin下应该行。。。。毕竟mac应该算BSD。。。
<soiamso> ofan: 现在javascript 写服务器端了....?
<ofan> soiamso: 是 node.js 提供的服务器端的框架
<soiamso> gjp: 不用了，IBM那个eclipse平台上的symphony 基本很好了。
<gjp> soiamso: 我古董了，请问symphony是？
<soiamso> gjp: http://www-01.ibm.com/software/cn/lotus/symphony/releasenotes.html
<gjp> soiamso: 谢了，我刚知道了这个东西。。。看起来不错。。
<soiamso> gjp: 不过ibm一直没有提高的是 awt的 gtk速度低下的问题
<gjp> soiamso: 这个在ubuntu源里有吗？
<soiamso> gjp: http://www-01.ibm.com/software/cn/lotus/symphony/download.html
<soiamso> gjp: 基本整个都运行在jre上
<gjp> soiamso: 只是想知道官方源上有没。。。。。
<soiamso> gjp: 8.04 好像明年就支持完毕了，接着应该是10.04的版本了
<soiamso> gjp: 肯定没有
<gjp> soiamso: 我是10.04.1lts。。。。。
<soiamso> gjp: 不会阻止安装吧
<gjp> soiamso: 我只能说。。。。不知道。。。。。
<soiamso> gjp: http://linuxforums.org.uk/ubuntu/how-to-install-ibm-lotus-symphony-in-ubuntu-10-04-64bit/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to install IBM Lotus Symphony in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit - The Linux Community Forum
<gjp> soiamso: 谢了，但我是32位环境。。。
<soiamso>  gjp： 那样就直接支持了，一般就只是awt有两个版本，导致不兼容
<gjp> soiamso: 下下来试试看。。。
<ofan> 这个是免费的？
<gjp> soiamso: 迅雷告我还有30分钟，我先吃饭了
<soiamso> gjp: dpkg -i --force-arcitecture symphony_3.0-1hardy1_i386.deb
<gjp> soiamso: 要强制？
<soiamso> gjp: 你那个不用，我说的是amd64的
<gjp> soiamso: 汗。。。。。。。。不过我电脑性能不好。。。。。。。。不知会不会好用。。。
<soiamso> gjp:  有两个模式 512M 以下，1G以上
<gjp> soiamso: 我介于两者之间。。。。
<soiamso> gjp: 1G以上模式，占据750M 内存
<ofan> 编译qt-creator中.. 慢
<gjp> soiamso: 我总内存750左右。。。
<soiamso> ofan: 什么机器？
<ipodtun> gjp：刚用ubuntu一个月，:-)
<gjp> ipodtun: 我一年多了。。。
<ofan> soiamso: 本子
<ipodtun> gjp: 多指教
<gjp> ofan: 你的不会比我还差吧。。。
<ofan> 编译总是很痛苦的..
<ofan> gjp: 2g内存 2ghz cpu
<gjp> ofan: 你比我好多了。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> gjp: 还是很慢
<gjp> ofan: 打击。。。。。。。我一定要买新电脑。。。。。。。。。
<Decade> gip:你的电脑，什么配置？
<ofan> gjp: 没什么用，c++编译速度本来就慢
<ipodtun> Chrome Web Store上线了，chrome os不远了
<gjp> 1.5ghz cpu，750MB左右内存，显卡显存24MB.。。。。。6年前的本子。。。
<ofan> gjp: 还行
<Decade> gip: 保养的不错啊。
<ipodtun> 问个问题，gnome shell如何使用，我下载安装了gnome shell 3怎么用
<gjp> ofan: 还行。。。。。。。。。。。。拍死你。。。。。。。
<missing> ipodtun: gnome-shell --replace
<ipodtun> missing: è°¢
<ipodtun> missing: 这些命令你们从哪学的
<gjp> ofan: 这么差劲说还行。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> gjp: 比较差劲的还行
<missing> ipodtun: 不好用的,反正我不喜欢,unity也不喜欢...这个你多了解lin喜满的窗口管理器就知道了
<gjp> cfy
<Decade> ipodtun: 我正在看一本关于linux命令行的书，如果需要我传给你。
<gjp> ofan: 你住那？。。。。。。。板砖呢。。。。。。。。
<ipodtun> Decade: 谢谢啦，多大？发我邮箱里行吗，ipodtun@gmail.com 谢谢啦
<cfy> gjp:
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82018 这样的怎么排序?
<ipodtun> missing: shell3不好吗？我要是觉得不好的话以后还能换回来吗？
<cfy> pocoyo: sort -n
<ofan> gjp: 什么？
<Decade> ipodtun: 2.1MB，马上发给你。我也是新手。
<missing> ipodtun: 可以啊,你想用那个,那还不是就用那个啦
<ipodtun> Decade: 好的，谢谢
<cfy> pocoyo: 你想用什么？lisp?
<gjp> cfy: 今天你掉线的真厉害。。。。。
<ipodtun> missing: 什么命令
<ipodtun> missing: 换回来的话用什么命令
<oQ_Qo> ..
<cfy> pocoyo: bin utility?
<missing> ipodtun: 你知道你要用那个,然后--repalce跟在后面就可以了啦
<Decade> ipodtun: 这是中文的。如果在ubuntug下看，记得给ubuntu安装上poppler-data数据包。
<missing> ipodtun: gnome-wm
<pocoyo> cfy: sort -n 正好 我太菜了
<missing> 今天早上新学的
<cfy> gjp: 刚才在测试路由器脚本
<ipodtun> Decade: 明白
<cfy> pocoyo: sort很快的。还有合并排序的功能好强大。
<gjp> cfy: 我汗。。。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么合并?
<ofan> uniq?
<cfy> pocoyo: 就是外部排序嘛，排序比你内存更大的数据，就用到啦。
<Decade> ipodtun: 擦，我这里gmail访问特慢。
<ipodtun> 。。
<ipodtun> Decade: hotmail呢？
<Decade> ipodtun: 稍等下。马上就好。
<ipodtun> Decade:好的
<ipodtun> 大家的picasa的网络相册能登录吗？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我肯定用不到.
<gjp> Decade: 你看的叫什么？
<Decade> ipodtun: 我根本没用。
<cfy> pocoyo: 好像是-S参数。
<Decade> gjp: CLI GUID
<gjp> ipodtun: 那个被强了。。。
<ipodtun> Decade: 这么好用的东西你都不用，google的东西都值得试试
<gjp> Decade: 捎带给我一本，gjp1120@gmail.com
<Decade> ipodtun: 好并不一定用得上，
<ipodtun> gjp: 有方法进吗
<gjp> ipodtun: 翻墙。。。。。。。。
<Decade> gjp: 好的。
<ipodtun> Decade: 其实我就用它一个功能，头像识别，照片里的头像自动识别，修改姓名后能自动同步到google通讯录，然后google通讯又能同步到手机，这样手机的联系人就有头像了
<gjp> ipodtun: 其实google的东西挺好的。。。。。可惜了。。。
<Decade> gjp: ?gip1120@gmail.com这个地址不行啊。
<gjp> Decade: GJP1120@gmail。com 全改成小写。。。。
<Decade> ipodtun: 哪要那么麻烦，我直接手机自己就可以修改头像，同步到google.
<Decade> gjp: gip1120@gmail.com接收者的地址不存在，不是一个有效的地址，故无法发送成功。
<gjp> Decade: 你看一下我叫gjp而不是gip。。。。
<ipodtun> Decade: 在手机里得一张一张的多慢啊，而且还不能从照片里识别
<Decade> ipodtun: gjp: O了，你们查收一下。
<gjp> Decade: 好
<Decade> ipodtun: 我都是直接手机照相，直接手机编辑并给联系人加上再上传google
<Decade> gjp: 记得安装poppler-data包。
<Decade> gjp: 否则看不到字。
<ipodtun> Decade: 邮件收到，谢啦哥们
<gjp> Decade: 我早就装过了。。。。谢了。。。
<Decade> ipodtun: 没事，也是别人推荐给我的。
<Decade> gjp: 嘿嘿，俺是新丁，不懂嘛，所以直到前段时间才知道这么处理。
<gjp> 谁不是从新手熬出来的。。。。
<Decade> gjp: 嘿嘿，
<gjp> 我也开始编译了，不说话了，卡死了
<iFvwm> 10.10的人多不。
<Decade> iFvwm: I'm used 10.10.
<iFvwm> 现在怎么样了呢
<iFvwm> 没什么bug了？
<Decade> iFvwm: 没什么感觉啊，因为是新手，应用少。
<Decade> iFvwm: 我碰到一个，关于irc的。
<iFvwm> 额。那你是没比较。。难怪
<palomino|working> ubuntu10.10? , iFvwm
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 你用？
<Decade> palomino|working: 嗯，他就是说的这个。
<palomino|working> 是阿 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 有啥感觉。
<iFvwm> 有啥不爽的没
<palomino|working> 有阿，该彻底重装了 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 你升级过去的？ palomino|working
<palomino|working> 从6.06多年一直升级过来的 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 哦。
<palomino|working> 留了好多垃圾- - , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 也不多吧。就是机制经常改，留点废弃配置吧
<Decade> iFvwm: 有啊，用Indicator Applet 0.4.6聊IRC，明明已经给ubuntu-cn指定了utf-8，经常出现的还是？
<palomino|working> 好多地方表现不正常了.. , iFvwm
<iFvwm> irc客户端是啥。 Decade
<palomino|working> 升级完内核重启的时候，会报错说不能重启，但是马上又重启了。。 , iFvwm
<Decade> iFvwm: 还有进入休眠后，再唤醒经常黑屏，我估计可能是驱动问题。
<palomino|working> 启动时，标题画面出现大量文字乱闪 , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 关机时也是 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 额。那没我的大。我的filechooser多次不能显示home的内容
<palomino|working> -o- , iFvwm
<Decade> iFvwm: 我也不是很清楚，我用那个about me查看了一下，就是Indicator Applet 0.4.6
<palomino|working> 系统菜单里的挂起和休眠都不能用了 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 文字闪。那只是驱动和framebuffer和glxplayback设置不匹配导致的
<palomino|working> whatever。。。等11.04来了彻底重装一次.. , iFvwm
<Decade> iFvwm: 我安装了KDE界面，结果启动的时候就显示Kubuntu，变得非常 的难看。
<palomino|working> 安装程序时也老报错，说virtualbox 1.x什么的错误.. , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 休眠。。你试试pm-suspend-hybrid的。那是acpi改了，可能出问题
<palomino|working> vbox1.x,多久以前的了... , iFvwm
<iFvwm> Decade: 那可以dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 你咋这么多问题了哦。。
<palomino|working> 不知道。。 , iFvwm
<gjp> cfy: 来了。。。。
<Decade> iFvwm: 根本就是黑屏啊，切不到控制台。
<iFvwm> 机制改进，是会留些隐患。
<iFvwm> Decade: 嗯。这个grub2的修改，经常导致framebuffer和驱动问题
<cfy> gjp: .
<gjp> soiamso: 我感觉symphony效率不高。。。。
<Decade> iFvwm: 感觉没有什么大到不可忍受的BUG.
<Decade> iFvwm: 比MS还是好一点。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,你那个脚本是干啥用的？
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 我这机器，差不多是7.10起的。就这filechoose的事情，估计reisefs有点问题了。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 哪个
<gjp> soiamso: 不过，对msoffice的兼容性还好。。。
<palomino|working> :o , iFvwm
<iFvwm> Decade: 那也是问题嘛。 lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 你跟我说的那个阿阿，email那个
<iFvwm> 那mail::sender模块嘛。提示服务器无响应。突然出的。
<iFvwm> 你改下脚本，试试看
<desksong> 71599230@gateway/web/freenode/ip.113.89.146.48
<desksong> 这个是啥子意思？
<iFvwm> smtp.163.com 没道理无响应嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 你的脚本我还没看懂。。。
<iFvwm> 就执行 mail-xxx.pl '/home/xxx/yyy'
<iFvwm> 要改成你的邮件地址。内部
<iFvwm> 文件是附件发送
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1130711
<cfy> iFvwm: 你试试这个看看。
<cfy> iFvwm: 直接运行即可。我看看。
<iFvwm> @写法没问题的。用了很久了哦。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那是咋回事？被和谐了？
<iFvwm> ● perl t.pl
<iFvwm> Warning: Use of "localtime" without parentheses is ambiguous at t.pl line 18.
<iFvwm> 那不会。op可以发
<cfy> iFvwm: smtp.163.com ?你直接投送的？
<iFvwm> 是
<cfy> 我试试
<iFvwm> rox里面，右键菜单，发送附件的。之前一直好的。
<iFvwm> 通讯录，是从opera取的
<iFvwm> 你有163的邮箱，就改下账号密码那2行
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么我不报warning的？版本问题？
<gjp> happyaron: 你也到了。。。
<iFvwm> 不是warnning
<iFvwm> ● mailto-附件.pl /home/exp/t.pl
<iFvwm> /home/exp/t.pl  =>      mmmmiiii@126.com
<iFvwm> 文件 /home/exp/t.pl 发送到 mmmmiiii@126.com 失败
<iFvwm> No response from server
<iFvwm> 是这个
<iFvwm> 模块的返回。
<cfy> iFvwm: 可能不允许了吧？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我不能直接投送给gmail阿
<iFvwm> 啥不允许？
<cfy> smtp.gmail.com
<cfy> 我都是先交给exim,再exim送的
<iFvwm> 你说163不允许？只能浏览器发？
<cfy> 嗯。你这个算直接投送吧，可能以前可以，现在要啥特殊的东西，模块无能为力了吧。
<iFvwm> 额。没听说过不能。我搜索下看
<cfy> iFvwm: 我是127.0.0.1的，还得靠exim。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过你是改了就不行了？改回来呢？
<iFvwm> 改的地方，和模块无关。就改了short name 变成 \tname
<cfy> iFvwm: 看下，$0.log这个文件。
<iFvwm> 那取邮箱的地方
<cfy> iFvwm: 改回来也不行么？
<iFvwm> nnnd 你迷信啊。
<iFvwm> 这和功能无关的哦
<cfy> 迷信？
<iFvwm> 你仔细看下short name是哪行
<cfy> 我觉得是163做限制了吧，你要不再在本地开个exim吧。
<iFvwm> 那不麻烦死
<cfy> 那没办法阿，我发信都是靠exim的。
<soiamso> iFvwm: greasymonkey
<cfy> iFvwm: 要不我看看，你发我vps,然后我再转？
<iFvwm> soiamso: 这啥
<iFvwm> cfy: 不转了。我只喜欢独立的脚本的。
<soiamso> iFvwm: 163还能用smtp?
<iFvwm> 。 pop3的，不都是smtp
<cfy> iFvwm: 我猜是163变了，不能脚本没能力做到直接投送了吧。
<iFvwm> ~~好罗，我再看看。反正就是 No response from server
<cfy> iFvwm: 我给你发信了。
<cfy> 163的，看看收到没？
<cfy> >> 553 authentication is required,smtp2,DNGowKALx49yHP9Me30TAQ--.3S2 1291787379
<cfy> 估计没了。
<ofan> 需要认证吧
<happyaron> soiamso: 163能用imap4/pop3/smtp的支持一下。
<cfy> iFvwm: 貌似要auth了？
<iFvwm> nnnnd 头次看到有人写C，使用几千个数据作数组初值的。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<iFvwm> cfy: 那模块带了login啊
<ofan> 查表吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，我改改
<cfy> iFvwm: 我知道俄罗。
<iFvwm> ofan: 应该是通讯协议的填空。这傻家伙，里面大部分是0
<ofan> iFvwm: 额..
<iFvwm> cfy: 没邮件
<cfy> iFvwm: ee你人品太差了。。。。。。。
<iFvwm> oops
<olvi> iFvwm: dnnnd
<cfy> iFvwm: 我注册个163邮箱试试
<iFvwm> @
<vissible> 有人在用webqq吗？今天好像收不到消息啊
<Decade> vissible: 不会吧？
<Decade> vissible: 上午我同事都给我发到信息了。
<vissible> Decade, 我今天QQ群没收到一条消息
<cfy> iFvwm: >> 553 You are not authorized to send mail, authentication is required
<Decade> vissible: 那更不可能了，我现在还有N多的群消息没有读呢，在那闪，我也懒得看。天天都是贫，厌了。
<iFvwm> login
<cfy> iFvwm: 刚才弄错了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 现在好了。
<iFvwm> perl -MMail::Sender -e 'Mail::Sender->printAuthProtocols("smtp.163.com")'
<iFvwm> smtp.163.com supports: PLAIN, LOGIN
<vissible> Decade, 奇怪了
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,我的行阿。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,神品问题。。。。
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1130730
<cfy> iFvwm: 我这个测试成功。。。。
<yy-mm-ss> rename  s/^0//  不能去掉文件开头那个0?   有什么语法错误?
<yy-mm-ss>  rename  's/^0// ' 0123.png
<yy-mm-ss> 告诉下啊
<iFvwm> cfy: 你这通过了啥。信息都没返回，也没附件
<iFvwm> yy-mm-ss: 这么简单的，没问题啊
<yy-mm-ss> 0123.png 还是0123.png啊
<iFvwm> 那你系统的rename被病毒修改了
<yy-mm-ss> 看错目录了,不好意思. :)
<iFvwm> @
<yy-mm-ss> 我就说嘛
<yy-mm-ss> 嘿嘿
<iFvwm> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjEzMzY4NTI4.html
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我从来不附件的阿
<xhw514> 有谁在美国啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 163都是乱码。。。
<xhw514> ？
<iFvwm> cfy: 是测试 MailFile 你使用我的那改嘛。163框架多，无数编码的。
<cfy> iFvwm: mailfile?
<mflex> 我的virtualbox 里的xp 变的 很小的一个窗口 怎么办阿
<iFvwm> 不附件，我折腾啥脚本。就作这事情的嘛
<iFvwm> $sender->MailFile
<mflex> 有人遇到过没阿
<iFvwm> 截图说明。 你这说话，别人不明白的。 mflex
<mflex> 好吧 ，稍等~
<cfy> iFvwm: 测试正常。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你给我发一个附件
<cfy> iFvwm: ok
<mflex> http://imagebin.ca/view/Tbf1yg.html
<iFvwm> 把正常的pl也发来看下
<mflex> 就变这么小的一个窗口
<cfy> iFvwm: 发了
<mflex> 刚才还好好的呢， 不知道为什么， 重启virtual box 也不行
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1130757
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个
<iFvwm> mflex: 拖大试试呢
<mflex> 外面窗口可以最大， 但是里面guest 窗口就 蓝色那么大
<cfy> iFvwm: eexpress xxx.com	成功到达对方邮箱	2010年12月8日 14:36 (星期三)
<mflex> 它没显示全， 这个是windows 登录界面
<iFvwm> 没pl啊
<cfy> iFvwm: pl?
<iFvwm> 就一个priem
<cfy> iFvwm: http://paste2.org/get/1130757
<iFvwm> 你测试用的
<cfy> iFvwm: 上面。
<mflex> 有什么办法 改掉么 我里面还有东西呢...
<iFvwm> 这哪里有返回的提示哦
<cfy> iFvwm: 提示？
<iFvwm> 发送成功的判断
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，我进网页看的。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> iFvwm: 		  debug=>$0.'.log',我也有这个
<cfy> iFvwm: 看log，也基本可以判断出是否成功了。
<iFvwm> 直接返回=0就是成功
<iFvwm> 没区别嘛。就charset和debug
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你脚本，再打印下参数？或者参数没弄好？
<iFvwm> 提示是没响应。不是其他的。
<iFvwm> 又瞎猜了
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你运行我的试试看？
<iFvwm> nnnd 正常
<iFvwm> 	'encoding' => "Quoted-printable",
<iFvwm> 加了就正常了？
<iFvwm> 不是哦。全部恢复，也正常。
<iFvwm> cfy: gmail 你收下看有没。
<cfy> iFvwm: 有了。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,opera crash...
<cfy> iFvwm: 你还把密码发过来了？
<pocoyo> cfy: 求神码.
<cfy> pocoyo: 不给，lol
<roylez> iFvwm: .
 * cfy 出售eexpress密码。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你出多少钱？
<pocoyo> cfy: 5毛 爱给不给
<iFvwm> cfy: 想死啊
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> 难道163被你震撼了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 太少了。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 就值5毛？
<iFvwm> cfy: 避嫌。赶紧rm
<cfy> iFvwm: okay
<pocoyo> cfy: 很多了已经
<iFvwm> 你是163的老爸？咋都正常了呢。
<cfy> pocoyo: .
<cfy> iFvwm: 已经删除。
<cfy> iFvwm: rpwt....
<iFvwm> 那不可能。
<iFvwm> 除开你通知了你儿子，开通了。。
<iFvwm> nnnnd
<cfy> ....
<iFvwm> 我可是再vim里面。直接加了2行正常，然后u到原始的，也正常。
<cfy> ee见鬼了。。。。
<iFvwm> 拜下163的爹。
<iFvwm> 丫丫的。。。
<cfy> 主要我rp好,lol
<cfy> iFvwm: mail::sender是全部perl写的阿。 不错。
<cfy> 那我的路由也可以搞下了。
<iFvwm> @ 一直就是
<cfy> iFvwm: 其实开exim好阿，不用密码啥的。
<happyaron> cfy: 用163呗。
<cfy> happyaron: ?,163咋了？
<cfy> 直接投送会不会太慢？
<happyaron> cfy: 自己搭smtp多麻烦啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 还好吧，其他的也行吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 我以前以为一定要有个服务器呢。。。囧
<happyaron> 。。。
<cfy> 不过感觉要快点。
<cfy> 而且不用密码，这也挺好。
<happyaron> cfy: 有严格检查domain key的服务器会拒你的邮件。
<happyaron> 比如hotmail就很可能
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？我试试
<iFvwm> cfy: 麻烦的不要。
<ALLEN12345> gjp:找我有事呀
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 你开私聊了马？
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 算，我也用xchat吧
<ALLEN12345> gjp：这是什么
<gjp> 一本书
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 怎么取消了？
<ALLEN12345> gjp：出问题了
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 咋啦？
<ALLEN12345> gjp：不动了，进度条不动了
<gjp> 我从发
<gjp> 到了吧
<ALLEN12345> gjp：到了
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 好好看看。。。。对你有帮助。。。。
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 好了，bye
<ALLEN12345> gjp：我看不懂
<ALLEN12345> gjp：一堆乱码
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 后面是中文的。。。乱码的话安装poppler-data包
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<gjp> 不会请开远程。。。
<ALLEN12345> gjp：哦
<roylez> cfy: 托你的福，我买了 ducky 1087
<iFvwm> roylez: 额
<ALLEN12345> gjp：你叫我开远程
<roylez> iFvwm: 590大洋，不见了...
<ALLEN12345> gjp：教
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 对，ubuntu远程
<ALLEN12345> gjp：我用的是xp
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 在首选项里。。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: 你也买一个？
<e6nian> 有没有针对编译mysql时的gcc flags的优化配置参数,cpu是Xeon E5506
<gjp> ALLEN12345: xp请自己装ADOBE READER
<ALLEN12345> gjp：好的
<ALLEN12345> gjp：谢了太有用了
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 不必谢。。。
<ALLEN12345> gjp：哈哈哈
<iFvwm> roylez: 啥东西。被子？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> roylez: 什么轴？有刻么？ 败家馆？
<v_v> 你们都哪里入手的？
<v_v> 啥渠道？
<missing> roylez: 主席包二奶了?添被子了?
<iFvwm> 。。 roylez
<iFvwm> 难道是藏私被？
<ALLEN12345> gip:那个游戏不能玩
<iFvwm> 按照法律规定，赔偿金只有十几万，乡里自己补贴后才达到23万
<missing> ?
<iFvwm> 带着马子压5个的那位。 missing
<iFvwm> 估计是马子开车，局长挺身而出，承担？
<roylez> cfy: 白色无刻茶轴
<roylez> cfy: 本来想买黑色无刻的，结果没货了。青轴是什么特点，你知道吗？
<cfy> roylez: 不错。我本来也想买无刻的。
<roylez> cfy: 你的是黑色的？
<cfy> roylez: 青轴，特别轻吧。不过声音太大我怕吵到别人。
<cfy> roylez: 黑色，雷刻的。
<roylez> cfy: 恩
<roylez> cfy: 拉风就行，潮人就要不怕吵人
<roylez> cfy: 那家价格本来是645白色，590黑色，告诉我黑色没货了之后就直接说白色也是一样的价钱...
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵。不过貌似键帽是abs的。有油吧。
<cfy> roylez: 额。。。。比我的还便宜。。。哪家店？
<roylez> cfy: ...键帽没研究过...
<roylez> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8017654050
<cfy> roylez: 不过，我现在感觉右边的shift不是很爽，你到手后，看下
<roylez> 是吗，比我的8115好使就行了
<iVIM2> xpdf目录中文显示乱码，怎么搞
<cfy> roylez: 也没关系。即使我是emacs，也难得用下右边的shift
<missing> roylez: 我的天....就一个键盘就600啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<missing> 主席
<roylez> missing: cfy 早买了，void1 买的 HHKB 1500
<cfy> roylez: 后来给你退钱的么？590?上海的店？
<if_else> 各位兄台，less 里面使用 / 搜索时，如何不区分大小写？谢谢
<roylez> cfy: 北京的店，我排下来，他给改价钱
<missing> roylez: 是不是包用100年啊?
<iVIM2> 谁用pdf
<roylez> if_else: export LESS="-M -i -R --shift 5"   -i
<iVIM2> if_else: less -i
<cfy> roylez: 哦。 早知道，我也换家店，不过有刻也不是大问题
<if_else> 谢谢，各位兄台了！
<iVIM2> 谁用xpdf?
<roylez> missing: 不是....
<roylez> missing: 用到我有钱去烧更贵的
<missing> roylez: 老实说...没见过>RMB 100的键盘-_-!!!
<jiero> 现在为啥还有人用xpdf？
<iVIM2> jiero: 你用什么？
<jiero> RMB 100的键盘到处都是。。。电脑城里挂的好多吧。。。
<jiero> iVIM2: ? evince。。。
<missing> 没买过那么贵的,我这里也没有电脑城
<roylez> cfy: 我还在惦记着换键盘layout，colemak是没办法忍了
<iVIM2> jiero: 太重量级
<jiero> iVIM2: 有个清凉级别的我忘记了，比较快。
<roylez> missing: 电脑城是卖不出去这种东西的，淘宝上卖我键盘那家说他总共也就进了50只，都不敢多
<MaskRay> gv?
<cfy> roylez: 我还是dvorak,挺爽的。
<jiero> iVIM2: MuPDF 不错
<roylez> cfy: 我想让他们把hjkl固定住再作优化看看
<cfy> roylez: 囧，我的是从台湾进货的。。。。
<jiero> 我的键盘是99元的
<iVIM2> jiero: epdfview也乱码
<jiero> 2004年买的。我买的第一个硬件。
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，emacs无鸭梨XD
<iVIM2> jiero: 文档正常，就是目录乱码
<iFvwm> 这哪个傻子发明的这些词呢。还青还茶。 roylez
<jiero> iVIM2: muPdf
<roylez> jiero: 你买亏了，不如taobao去买 ibm model m
<jiero> iVIM2: epdfview 是干嘛的。
<jiero> roylez: 那是2004年。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: cherry blue/ cherry brown
<jiero> taobao？
<cfy> jiero: yeah
<roylez> jiero: 那有eachnet
<cfy> iFvwm: ee要不要买个hhkb pro2?
<cfy> iFvwm: 打vim爽的。
<cfy> roylez: 哦，对了，你不嫌那个esc键远么？
<iFvwm> 英文傻子。。
<cfy> ?
<iFvwm> 我要看实物才买
<jiero> 我觉得当时BenQ 的海湾还是不错的。。。至少两年包换。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 。。。难，你那地方估计没有。上海可能有吧。
<jiero> 所以就花了99元～
<cfy> 机械的手感还是不错的。
<iFvwm> 网上的，多半有些骗人的，不如意的地方
<roylez> cfy: 拍esc是最爽的，用拍的
<jiero> 都是样垃圾了。。。
<cfy> roylez: .
<roylez> iFvwm: 这种小众硬件，山寨厂都懒得仿的吧
<jiero> 呃。山寨从来就不模仿畅销之外的型号。。。
<MaskRay> jiero: apvlv
<iFvwm> 不是说其他的啊。是说总有没想到的方面，然后买了后悔
<tenzu> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 看网上测评。。。图片。。。
<tenzu> 移民局的人都是脑残，每个国家的都一样
<iFvwm> 我要键盘的平放角度
<jiero> MaskRay: 不会用vim。
<iFvwm> 看适合手的习惯不。
<cfy> iFvwm: 全部都有的吧。你找找都有。
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 DejaVu Sans Mono 字体是，中文类似圆体，但是太模糊了，中文使用的是那个字体，在 .fonts.conf 如何设置，使字体犀利些，谢谢
<iFvwm> 实体测试，才能理解
<iFvwm> if_else: 去百科网站查询下犀利
<jiero> iFvwm: 直接去实验啊。。。去敲了附近所有的键盘。
<iFvwm> jiero: 要买，就准备这样搞
<jiero> iFvwm: 是啊。正点～
<if_else> 各位，字体效果截图在此，谢谢！帮我看看这是什么字体，好对症下药 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82022
<iFvwm> 至今没打开
<Decade> iFvwm: 现在最常用的linux命令有哪些？我看到那多的命令和参数就头疼。
<iFvwm> 这是很差。 if_else
<cfy> iFvwm: 看看哪家可以测试的。你跑过去。
<Decade> cfy: 要测试什么？
<cfy> Decade: ee要测试键盘，才会买
<iFvwm> 明天如果出去，就顺便去看下
<jiero> 正常吧。
<Decade> cfy: ee? What's that?Name?
<jiero> 测试几个看看再说，空口无用。
<cfy> iFvwm: 一般没有的。。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: 不用测了，买个 ducky 1087
<iFvwm> Decade: 用的时候，临时看man
<iFvwm> roylez: 你的手感和我不同吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 1087不错。
<Decade> iFvwm: ……那不是说基本不用专门学习命令行了？
<roylez> iFvwm: 我也没试过阿
<cfy> iFvwm: 你喜欢啥手感？总共就三种。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 告诉我一下，怎样写一个脚本，不难符合一定的规则，移动到指定文件夹。。。。
<cfy> gjp: mv?
<iFvwm> Decade: 当然，虽然可以看下简单的教程
<cfy> gjp: find + mv ?
<roylez> iFvwm: 你想要硬一点就买黑轴，软一点就买青轴，不知道就买茶轴
<jiero> 为啥没有PDF Viewer基于PoDoFo？
<Decade> iFvwm: 得咧，看完就删了。看得我一头包。
<iFvwm> cfy: 我干脆就喜欢现在的本本的键盘这种。
<cfy> iFvwm: 买青轴太吵了。
<gjp> cfy：例如:只要是名牌
<cfy> iFvwm: 那别买了。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 啥？
<gjp> cfy: 打错了
<Decade> iFvwm: 你说提键岛型键盘？
<iFvwm> 。
<roylez> iFvwm: 那你买 topre realforce 87u 好了
<iFvwm> 不知道名，就本本这样的，力度适合
<cfy> iFvwm: 买黑轴，键程短，而且，要按得相对重
<cfy> iFvwm: 那薄膜的。。。
<jiero> 我买的明基海湾就是这样。。。
<cfy> gjp: .
<iFvwm> 给型号，，，不是又撺掇我网上买啊
<Decade> iFvwm: 错了，是浮岛型，那种键盘不错哟。
<cfy> iFvwm: ducky 1087 黑轴 无刻
<iFvwm> @@ 这么多名称。搞晕
<gjp> cfy: 例如：只要是mp3文件，就将其移到“～/Music“
<cfy> iFvwm: 厂家，型号，轴的类型，键帽的类型。。。。
<cfy> gjp: find ~/ -iname '*.mp3' mv '{}' ~/Music/ + ?
<cfy> 还要排除~/Music文件夹。
<cfy> gjp: find + mv就行了。
<gjp> cfy: 挺麻烦。。。
<cfy> gjp: 还好吧。
<iFvwm> 这干吗。整理mp3?
<jiero> 明基X880 ，ee买个试试～
<gjp> cfy: 很悲具。。。我没用过find。。。。
<iFvwm> 无线套装?
<cfy> iFvwm: jiero 薄膜的？
<gjp> cfy: 我开始查。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那买hhkb lite2.sun的键盘布局。
<cfy> 爽的。
<iFvwm> 键帽低，键程短
<jiero> 不知道～不过是我的那个的升级版
<jiero> ^_^ 据说是这样
<iFvwm> 给url cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 键程短，可以黑轴。
<cfy> iFvwm: 键帽低的话，有点难
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8017654050
<cfy> iFvwm: 主席买的店
<jiero> lol。。。
<jiero> 都是怀旧的
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7927667374
<cfy> iFvwm: 估计都差不多，挑个有货的就好了。
<cfy>  
<roylez> 我那家就有货，590
<iFvwm> 那小尺寸键盘的，我再也不买了
<cfy> iFvwm: 100%的？
<cfy> iFvwm: 要数字区的？
<iFvwm> 看着小？
<iFvwm> x800没价格
<iFvwm> x880
<cfy> x800?
<cfy> 要数字区有啥用阿。
<cfy> MaskRay: C-c C-b
<iFvwm> 要不，我这本本的拆下来用？ lol
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个用过之后，再用C-x C-b,就没内容了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是列表都没了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个用过之后，再用C-x b,就没内容了。
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<MaskRay> cfy: 我没这个问题
<iFvwm> hkb lite2.sun 这啥哦。都找不到
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？这样子。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110757833
<jiero> iFvwm:￥430 至 ￥450
<cfy> iFvwm: 你可以找  void1 ，他买来1500
<iFvwm> cfy: 这么丑的，键位那么高。。。不要
<iFvwm> jiero: 哦
<missing> 那键盘是不是摸起来想十八岁的少女的咪咪呢?
<MaskRay> cfy: 你的 emacs 怎么了？
<iVIM2> jiero: mupdf怎么用阿
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<iVIM2> jiero: 用不赖
<jiero> 	
<jiero> iVIM2: 直接用。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 方向键都没
<jiero> 看说明书。我在LXDE下用过。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。反正用过C-c C-b,再C-x b就有问题了。
<cfy> iFvwm: ducky 1087有方向键
<cfy> MaskRay: 就算没用C-c C-b换过buffer也出了问题。。。
<iVIM2> jiero: 什么叫做直接用阿
<jiero> iVIM2: http://ccxvii.net/mupdf/#Manual
<iVIM2> jiero: 没找到主程序在哪里
<iFvwm> cfy: 看了。做工不好啊，还买这么贵。
<roylez> ...
<jiero> iVIM2:  不知道。我装好了就用kupfer呼出。
<cfy> iFvwm: 机械的阿。。。。。。还有个flico的要800呢
<roylez> 说白了，要神拿钱出来，只有神才做得到
<cfy> iFvwm: 机械的手感不一样。还有声音。
<cfy> roylez: .
<iFvwm> 我要平按键的
<iVIM2> jiero: 好像是刚才安装出错，我再去看看，在Debian的Sid库里面，有些依赖要手动解决
<jiero> iFvwm: 明基的好键盘已经全面没货了。。。
<iFvwm> 不要高的和响的
<cfy> iFvwm: 类似苹果的？
<iFvwm> 本本的
<jiero> 明基的X构架键盘都行。
<cfy> iFvwm: ipad.......
<iFvwm> x880你哪里看的价格呢
<jiero> 海贝 海湾之类的。
<jiero> 中关村啥的。
<iFvwm> ,
<iVIM2> jiero: 没找到怎么看目录的
<cfy> iFvwm: 还是不要换键盘了。。。。。看来自带的键盘很适合你。。。。。
<iFvwm> 曲面的，应该好些
<missing> iFvwm: ee,那么贵,好在那里,那些鸡毛键盘?
<iFvwm> 。我是说家里的要换。 cfy
<iFvwm> missing: 不知道，试过才知道
<jiero> iVIM2: 我也不知道很多。
<cfy> missing: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1442584.htm
<cfy> iFvwm: ducky 1087，挺好。至少我用的挺好
<cfy> iFvwm: 除了esc有点远
<iFvwm> 响的，不行
<iVIM2> jiero: 你那张man[a-z]*里面没看到有关于目录的说明，我en差
<iFvwm> 高的，不要
<cfy> iFvwm: 那买黑轴，没声音的。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那不知道了。。。估计都得那么高了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 要薄的估计要薄膜的。
<jiero> iVIM2: 没看到目录的。我不明白目录的作用——什么是目录？
<iFvwm> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7011099352&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id= ？
<cfy> iFvwm: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1442584.htm
<cfy> iFvwm: 尺寸：470*150*40mm
<cfy> iFvwm: 不看尺寸的。。。。这么高
<iVIM2> jiero: 很多pdf前面有一张目录页，以便快速导向
<iVIM2> jiero: 书上的页码常常和pdf页码不同
<cfy> 1087:尺寸： 353mm x135mm x40mm
<cfy> iFvwm: 买个黑轴的好了。崽崽用得也行。
<gjp> cfy: find ~/.opera/temporary_downloads ~/下载 ~/迅雷下载 /home/gaojinpei/文档 -iname '*.mp3' mv '{}' ~/音乐/ +    。。。。。。。对了吗？
<cfy> 小孩子都比较用力吧。
<if_else> 各位兄台，screenrc 配置文件修改会，使用什么命令，重新读取生效，谢谢
<iFvwm> 下班
<jiero> iVIM2: 我知道。
<cfy> gjp: mv前面加一个 echo 来看下是否正确，正确再去掉echo
<cfy> gjp: 应该差不多。
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<gjp> cfy: 好
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你还让主席带ibm键盘。。。。
<missing> cfy: 谢谢...我还是将就就好了~~~
<gebjgd> missing: 我要
<missing> gebjgd: 那你买啊,我没有的,也买不起
<jiero> iFvwm: http://spu.tmall.com/spu-63924822---0-g,giwmbygex625rtn4ysr3bzjs-.htm?
<missing> 他妈的,一个键盘600,杀人啊
<cfy> missing: 看自己啦，我也是试试看，还没用过高级的才买得。。。。买来，还没感觉到质的飞越呢。
<gebjgd> missing: 不是，你刚才说18岁少女的咪咪
<missing> cfy: 呵呵,我不天天码字的啦
<Warm_HUG> 咪咪，我的浏览器上淘宝网页布局乱的和xx似的 missing
<jiero> 好键盘 值200元以上。
<jiero> :-)
<cfy> missing: 嗯
<missing> gebjgd: 过去式很久了啦
<missing> gebjgd: 我现在都是不版老徐娘了
<roylez> missing: 你手机多少钱？
<gebjgd> missing: jiero 好键盘, cherry就够了
<missing> Warm_HUG: 呵呵,换一个,fx没有问题
<missing> roylez: 1650,用了三年了
<roylez> missing: 我的300
<missing> gebjgd: 哦...
<roylez> missing: 你一个手机，比我的手机加键盘还贵得多
<missing> roylez: 我以前的也是三百,不过不买一个可以上网的不行啊,以前我公司就一台电脑,我要手机上网啊
<roylez> missing: 我手机不上网，只打电话...
<missing> roylez: 呵呵,那是身份哈,出去吃饭手机都不敢放桌子上什么行啊,哈哈
<missing> roylez: 我没电脑啊
<missing> 现在才有的,今年
<gebjgd> roylez: 主席用来防身的？
<missing> 以前都是轮流使用的
<gjp> cfy: 你说对了，错误：find: 路径必须在表达式之前: echo
<gjp> 用法: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<gebjgd> roylez: 还是就用震动功能的？
<missing> gebjgd: 赞
<roylez> gebjgd: 打电话，没了
<gebjgd> roylez: 问错了，主席是用来自慰（卫）？
<missing> gebjgd: 300块的震动续航能力超强
<missing> gebjgd: 不要那么露骨哈,虽然我喜欢,哈哈
<gebjgd> missing: 我就知道你喜欢
<missing> gebjgd: 我那个1100的手机我都好喜欢的啊,坐车丢了
<missing> 用了两年多
<gebjgd> missing: 我的索爱k700i用了5年了
<gebjgd> missing: 还能用呢。。。。
<missing> gebjgd: 你们就打电话,我经常发短信,键盘一般比较容易烂的,还有我经常接触化学品
<gebjgd> missing: 你什么行业来这？
<missing> gebjgd: 香料,哈哈,就是油啦,溶解手机的油漆的
<missing> gebjgd: 当然我知道你就记得我的兼职
<missing> 主业你不知道
<Gann> gebjgd: 你是兼职娱乐业吗
<gebjgd> Gann: 恩。主业是拉屁条的
<gjp> ofan: 在吗？、
<roylez> cfy: http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/carpalx/?carpalx_installation   居然可以自己做layout
<missing> gebjgd: 啊,马夫啊,好职业
<iVIM2> 谁有Perl比较好的教程
<missing> gebjgd: 失敬失敬
<roylez> missing: 是失禁吧？
<iVIM2> 谁有Perl比较好的教程？
<gebjgd> missing: 湿茎了？
<iVIM2> STOP!
<pocoyo>  roylez: 主席v5
<missing> roylez: 主席...人家还等着弟弟回国给我介绍生意呢...别说的那么白啊,哈哈
<missing> gebjgd: 你这个烂人
<gebjgd> missing: 哈哈
<missing> gebjgd: 广东是说饮敬啦,哈哈,你会说白话你几知道意思了
<iVIM2> 谁有Perl比较好的教程？
<Gann> gebjgd: 拉皮条是娱乐业的重头戏
<gebjgd> Gann: 知道我们的行业的分量就好
<Warm_HUG> 都去拉皮条了？
<ofan> gjp: ？
<jiero> 有人用明基海湾或者海贝键盘么？
<tenzu> -_-??
<iVIM2> 如果我的文件名第一个字符是-,如何rm?
<Warm_HUG> 咪咪在和别人讨论皮条和神油相关的东西 tenzu
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 直接rm
<ofan> iVIM2: rm ./-
<gjp> mv ~/文档/*.mp3 ~/音乐/      。。。。这样的话，包不包含子目录呢？
<jiero> 觉悟吧
<iVIM2> ofan: 3q
<ofan> mv -r
<cfy> iVIM2: -- -xxx
<tenzu> war
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 错过了讨论
<iVIM2> ofan: 聪明的办法，他默认把-作为参数
<gebjgd> iVIM2: bash提示了。。。。
<gebjgd> iVIM2: rm -abc.txt
<gebjgd> rm: Ungültige Option -- a
<gebjgd> Versuchen Sie „rm ./-abc.txt“, um die Datei „-abc.txt“ zu entfernen.
<ofan> iVIM2: gebjgd 告诉你了
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 你的没有提示？
<ofan> 拜德文帝..
<gebjgd> ofan: .....
<MaskRay> iVIM2: Learning Perl  Intermediate Perl   Mastering Perl
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我这里没有提示
<ofan> iVIM2: and The Lord of Perl
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 你法文的?
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 德文
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我这里有
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 都是e问的……
<MaskRay> iVIM2: Learning Perl 和 Mastering Perl 有中文的
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<Use-Firefox> perl(1) perlfunc(1perl) 够了
<ofan> http://goo.gl/mGN1n
<qingl> 帮我看看这个问题：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=308733
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim配置文件出错
<Gann> 请问，中文环境下的emacs里ispell为何报错？
<jiero> 无话题？
<qingl> vimrc用的是什么语法啊这么娇嫩
<ofan> 你用bash source .vimrc?
<qingl> 晕，用gedit编辑似乎就不出错，用vim编辑vimrc就出错。
<Gann> 谁用过emacs的ispell
<wen> linux 下的virtualbox不支持usb吗
<wen> 我这咋不能用usb
<iVIM2> wen: OSE不支持USB
<iVIM2> wen: 只有闭源版本的支持
<wen> ubuntu 下可以用闭源版本的吗
<void1> wen: 当然可以
<wen> 怎么安装闭源版本的
<jiero> 直接去官网下载或者开启partner
<cfy> 谁的孩子是小学生？
<cfy> 或者谁是小学生？
<cfy> 初中生？
<cfy> 求日记。。。。和亲人有关的日记。。。
<xiyuemu> CN源挂掉了？
<wen> 闭源的是不是到官网下载一个.deb包啊
<happyaron> xiyuemu: 什么源？
<xiyuemu> happyaron W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:da8:ff3a:c8fe:a00:: 80]
<^k^> ⇪ title:
<wen> ivim2 闭源的是不是到官网下载一个.deb包啊
<happyaron> xiyuemu: 你用ipv6了？
<xiyuemu> happyaron 嗯 我在学校 默认就是用的V6地址吧
<happyaron> xiyuemu: 我没听说搜狐有ipv6镜像。
<happyaron> xiyuemu: 你试试ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn或者mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn
<happyaron> .
<cfy> happyaron: 你有没有写日记的?
<cfy> 有没有初中生？
<cfy> 贡献日记阿。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 没
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。。记日记是好习惯阿
<cfy> ofan: 你要是小学生就好了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你记呗 :)
<cfy> happyaron: 我老了。。。。。
 * reiv 把compiz改造成awesome的按键了.
<BluebirdShao> 我的硬盘狂闪呀
<BluebirdShao> 有什么好的解决办法吗？
<wen> ofan:j
<BluebirdShao> 仅仅只是运行一些简单的程序
<happyaron> 拔了
<reiv> BluebirdShao: 把硬盘的LED线剪了
<BluebirdShao> reiv: 问题是机子依然卡得厉害
<cfy> BluebirdShao: iotop,看下，那个程序。
<cfy> 然后果断kill -9
<reiv> BluebirdShao: 用iotop之类的软件看看，什么东西在占用IO，然后杀之。
<ofan> cfy: ...
<void1> chrome os来了
<BluebirdShao> 需要关掉写入系统的 syslog 吗？
<BluebirdShao> 好像我做什么事情 disk read 都不停地刷新
<BluebirdShao> 按个 alt-tab 硬盘灯都不停地闪
<ofan> http://live.gnome.org/iogrind
<cfy> ofan: 你有没有儿子？
<ofan> 推荐个工具 优化ui性能的
<ofan> cfy: 目前没有
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<ofan> cfy: 你要做甚？
<cfy> ofan: 求小学生日记。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 干嘛用？
<BluebirdShao> 具体的进程倒是没有呀，因为每个进程都会去read disk
<BluebirdShao> 太郁闷了
<BluebirdShao> 有没有人遇过和我一样问题的人呀，555
<cfy>  ofan: 亲情体验的暑假作业。。。现在才和我们说。。。所以要补。日记形式，水平到小学生就够了。。。
<jiero> OpenClonk是可以和Lemmingballz相比的神作～～～
<ofan> BluebirdShao: http://live.gnome.org/iogrind 试试这个工具
<ofan> cfy: 亲情体验?  暑假作业？
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 这个工具是做什么用的？
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 追踪优化io
<cfy> ofan: 是啊，不过现在才通知我们。。。。11号交。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 真bt  小学生日记最难写了..
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 我现在就想将速度提上去
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。
<jiero> 小学生日记很好玩的
<cfy> ofan: 要不我写一篇：给弟弟装linux系统。。。。
<jiero> 我看过自己写的～
<cfy> jiero: 贡献。
<cfy> jiero: 我也要看:)
<jiero> 不在家。
<cfy> .
<cfy> 我郁闷了。。。还能体验啥？
<cfy> ofan: 最变态的是还要照片。。。。
<jiero> 我记得有次踢球不去求胜还写了一篇～～～
<ofan> cfy: 额... 真bt
<cfy> 好，灵感。。。和弟弟踢足球。。。。
<jiero> ；D
<iGnome> cfy: 《和弟弟一起泡美女》
<ofan> 可以以“打酱油”为主题写
<jiero> 和弟弟一起玩扑克。。。
<cfy> iGnome: .
<i360> Firefox访问网页乱码怎么办
<ofan> 还有妹妹
<jiero> 和妹妹一起捉迷藏。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 把崽崽泡马子的过程叙述下。。。。。我就写看弟弟泡妞。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<cfy> XD
<ofan> jiero: 要写亲情，所以要人多..
<iGnome> 能说会道就成
<jiero> 那么多人，孩子太多了。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦
<i360> FF乱码怎么办
<cfy> iGnome: ee,我要用你照片。
<jiero> Fx不会乱码的，乱码的是网站。
<iGnome> 干嘛
<cfy> 就说去看哥哥的侄子。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: http://my.opera.com/eexpress/blog/index.dml/tag/帅%20生日
<i360> FF访问的网页乱码怎么办
<iGnome> 这啥辈分
<cfy> iGnome: 咋样XD
<jiero> 不要那个网页了
<cfy> iGnome: 老师又不知道。。。。照片里看着挺年轻的。。。。
<cfy> 哥哥的儿子。。。
<iGnome> 我这打不开图片
<cfy> iGnome: 哈哈，我用咯。
<cfy> ....
<i360> ...
<iGnome> 这张哦。。
<i360> FF怎么手动设置编码
<cfy> 不过文章难找。。。。我可不想自己写。。。。
<BluebirdShao> 用 iotop 看了，总是一个峰值过来的，一次的硬盘读取有上十个程序在读，然后一下又降下来
<iGnome> 啥作文？
<cfy> iGnome: 亲情体验的作业。。。。
<iGnome> 你还有这样的作业？
<jiero> i360: 自己找。。。这个还不会。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 是阿，有就算了。。。。还现在通知。。。暑假作业阿。而且还要图片。。。
<cfy> 囧
<cfy> 我同学都两次进医院了。。。
<i360> jiero: View->Character Encoding->Customize List我已经把GB18030上调到Western前面了，还是不行
<cfy> Tell360: 有儿子没？XD
<jiero> i360: 之前的菜单才是当前使用的。
<jiero> GB18030太新了，～
<jiero> 有哪个支持的一般就不用你设置了。
<i360> jiero: 我在Chromium中启动GB18030可以访问该网页
<Tell360> cfy: ?!
<i360> jiero: Chromium可以手工指定当前网页的编码，FF好像不行
<cfy> Tell360: 我在手机小学生作文。。
<jiero> 	
<jiero> i360: 不知道～～～我全UTF-8
<jiero> FX可以。
<i360> jiero: 当然是因为网页特殊
<iGnome> cfy: ?? 你有儿子了？
<cfy> iGnome: 周末去哥哥那里，看侄子。到家的时候，小侄子在睡觉，看小侄子圆溜溜的小脸，白白的，嫩嫩的，超级可爱，连睡觉的时候都不一般。呵呵 妈妈说了，各家看各家的孩子好，我弟弟的宝宝就是可爱！ 爸妈在墙上贴了一副普通的画，上面是一只蓝色小老鼠和太阳，小侄儿会盯着那辐画看，自己看着看着就笑了。而且每次看到都会笑，哥
<cfy> iGnome: 没有阿。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你看怎么样？
<iGnome> 那这谁的作文
<iGnome> 。。。写得这么傻的样子。。
<ofan> cfy: 兼职帮小学生写作文吧...
<cfy> iGnome: 网上找的。。。。
<cfy> ofan: .
<ofan> cfy: 以为你写的
<cfy> ofan: .
<jiero> i360: 无法帮你，因为我的FX和你的不一样我的可以设置。
<cfy> ofan: 我才懒得写呢
<cfy> okay了。5篇全部搞定。。。。
<i360> jiero: 你的版本？
<cfy> MaskRay: 写日记不？
<jiero> i360: 我是反讽你。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我在比赛
<i360> jiero: 不要搞，说清楚行不？
<jiero> i360 告诉你了在那个菜单，你找不到我也没办法。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这么多比赛？还能还能上网的额？
<MaskRay> cfy: 线上的…………
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，你好好比，你有没有关于亲情的日记？
<i360> jiero: 好了，一行代码:set encoding=GB2312
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有,..
<cfy> MaskRay: .
<i360> jiero: 我用vimperator没有那个菜单，在:emenu里面好像显示不全的
<jiero> i360: 我不知道你的情况～
<wecing> 谁知道在latex里怎么把一个大tex文件分割成几个小文件方便管理？
<cfy> iGnome: 推荐一部电影，黑色闪电
<cfy> iGnome: ee，你有没有好看的电影？
<silverzhao> 有人用Rhythmbox吗？
<happyaron> 有
<wecing> 我用它听广播电台……
<silverzhao> 大家觉得它怎么样？
<Gann> wecing: 没有中文广播吧
<silverzhao> 我本来一直用exaile的，可是今天发现它对ape的标签支持有问题，一怒一下换了自带的Rhythmbox了，以前我是从来都不用这个的
<wecing> Gann: 我记得有……不过发现我说错了，我听的是网络电台……
<wecing> silverzhao: 对我这种每次都是整张整张地听专辑的人来说ape标签神马的都是浮云……
<silverzhao> Rhythmbox的播放列表怎么用的？郁闷，都看不懂的。
<silverzhao> wecing: 哎 ，我还是想看看标签的……为此我还把ape一个个分轨了……
<wecing> silverzhao: 好吧……
<iLoveU> 10.10 把顶上那个面板移到底下后，点日期和时间那里，出来的日历什么的，位置很错乱，你们有没有这现象？？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哪里的比赛？
<cfy> iGnome: 干啥呢？
<BluebirdShao> 有没有提高linux速度方面的教程
<BluebirdShao> 我的机器的硬盘被读得心都痛了
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 换de
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 呃，你是不是刚装完？
<BluebirdShao> 装完一段时间吧，硬盘还是刚刚新买的
<happyaron> 哦。
<BluebirdShao> 玩魔兽一点都不卡，可是回到gnome就被卡得要死
<happyaron> 你运行下 uptime 命令，把输出帖给我。
<BluebirdShao> happyaron:  20:02:02 up  1:23,  3 users,  load average: 1.91, 1.89, 2.04
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: ps aux > ~/proclist
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 然后把用户主目录里的 proclist 文件内容找个pastebin帖一下
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 你的swap开的多大
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 1 GB
<void1> 玩魔兽不卡，一般都不需要swap了
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 刚今系统也是这样？
<ofan> s/今/进
<BluebirdShao> 硬盘是 1 TB 的
<happyaron> ofan: okay，估计你找到他的问题了。
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 你运行一下 free 命令，内容帖到这里
<ofan> happyaron: 只是怀疑运行大型程序搞的
<happyaron> ofan: ubuntu默认多使用swap
<ofan> happyaron: oh~~ 那这样可能性就比较大了
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: ?
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: 换了新的 paste 搞得不会弄了
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 那先看看 free 的输出，帖这里就行
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 然后你慢慢搞ps那个
<BluebirdShao>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<BluebirdShao> Mem:        442672     433052       9620          0       6252      84728
<BluebirdShao> -/+ buffers/cache:     342072     100600
<BluebirdShao> Swap:       975868      85124     890744
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 够了。
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 400M 内存？
<ofan> - -
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: 512 MB内存 + 集成显卡
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 加内存效果显著..
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: 可是主要是慢在硬盘被读得狂闪呀
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 呃，在于它主要用swap了。
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<happyaron> 在最后添加一行：
<happyaron> vm.swappiness=10
<happyaron> 或者 20-50 之间的数字
<happyaron> 越小就越不卡，但是跑大程序时出问题的可能性也就越大
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 保存之后重启
<happyaron> 或者不重启 sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<BluebirdShao> happyaron:我就只跑跑 emacs, google chrome, irc, gcc ...
<happyaron> 这样直接在当前环境生效
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 默认60%内存占用是写到swap上的
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 跑chrome这内存不够
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 你的物理内存太少，swap又那么多
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 建议你用500M以下的swap，而且扔掉chrome
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: 没办法，我现在的硬盘空间有 1.5 TB, 那么多的硬盘空间就分了
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 没啥有没有办法的
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: 可是我用 firefox 的话更加被卡得不敢想像
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 那你就少开几个tab
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: chrome是内存黑洞，哈哈哈，开20个tab要700M+内存
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 用的gnome?
<BluebirdShao> ofan: en
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 也可以考虑换个de
<iVIM2> 请问kvm和vbox的速度哪个快
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 刚装好的 ub 10.04
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 换了吧 gnome也挺吃内存
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 不换软件的话，就用我刚才说的方法。
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 会改善点。
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: de 是什么来的？
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 换软件的话，你问他们吧，我那个也一样可以用上。
<iVIM2> vbox速度快还是kvm
<happyaron> desktop environment
<happyaron> iVIM2: 看你cpu
<happyaron> iVIM2: 还有需求
<BluebirdShao> restart 先
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我发现vbox宿主系统和虚拟机数据共享比较困难
<happyaron> iVIM2: 我实现过，就是个modprobe的问题
<happyaron> iVIM2: 细节已然忘记。。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 虚拟机内部还要装东西，很烦
<happyaron> iVIM2: 用openvz 哈哈
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我好像看见kvm支持随便指定一个文件作为块设备
<void1> iVIM2: 不装addition，连显卡驱动都没有
<void1> vbox共享数据超简单，guest是win的话，直接就在网络邻居里就可访问了
<iVIM2> void1: 为什么要显卡驱动呢
<iVIM2> void1: guest是archlinux
<iVIM2> void1: host是winxp
<iVIM2> void1: host是linux或者xp
<void1> 不装驱动，显示性能低下...上个网都慢
<BluebirdShao> 重启回来了，好像的确是有改善
<happyaron> :)
<iVIM2> void1: 上网速度很快很快
<void1> addition还可以鼠标无切换移动
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 你把swap少分点，还会更明显
<void1> seemless mode
<void1> 等等功能
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: 的确速度上来了，可行
<iVIM2> void1: 无缝对接我又不需要
<ofan> happyaron: 太少了会不会崩溃？
<iVIM2> void1: 再说我只要命令行
<happyaron> ofan: 他的内存情况，300-500M SWAP比较好
<iVIM2> happyaron: qemu,kvm好像可以随意指定文件作为虚拟系统的块设备？
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 你给分500M swap，还会再好一点。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 不知道
<ofan> happyaron: 恩 但是要休眠到硬盘的话 应该开大一点吧
<void1> iVIM2: ... 那你也不必要抱怨vbox不好用了，是你的要求太多
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: 10是代表什么意思？
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 那个参数不要低于10
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 内存分配时使用swap的概率是10%
<happyaron> BluebirdShao: 平衡使用和性能，我认为你可以给400-500M SWAP，那个值设在20上下
<happyaron> :)
<BluebirdShao> happyaron: ok
<void1> iVIM2: 再说，现在的vbox很简单就能启动bridge模式，你bridge之后随便什么网络工具连就可以了...
<ofan> BluebirdShao: http://goo.gl/WDZBN  可以参考这篇优化系统
<BluebirdShao> 最近在研究 QT 开发
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，arch的。
<reiv> BluebirdShao: ruby-qt给力
<ofan> happyaron: 很多都通用
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 好文
<MaskRay> cfy: oj.tsinsen.com 上的…………
<BluebirdShao> reiv: 因为在 windows 与 linux 上我都想让 QT 跑起
<BluebirdShao> emacs color theme 官方下载是哪里？
<reiv> BluebirdShao: http://www.nongnu.org/color-theme/
<BluebirdShao> reiv: thanks
<onshoestring> B-)
<ZhangNing> 我想问一下Ubuntu中的compizconfig中的颜色滤镜的滤镜文件在什么地方保存阿
<BluebirdShao> 广州哪里有卖汉服的？
<iGnome> 买个和服改改吧。
<gebjgd> 不用改
<lubcat> 总会有人分不清的。
<gebjgd> 反正在那些爱国sb眼里都一样
<cfy> BluebirdShao: 不怕暴乱分子阿。。。。
<gebjgd> 在衣服上写着。"SB! 这是汗服，不是和服"
<iGnome> 汉服。应该是没内胆的哦。
<iGnome> 悬空
<BluebirdShao> 哎，被清朝统治四百年后，汉人连自己的民族服饰都不知道长啥样了，挺悲哀的
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 种族主义者？
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 想学希特勒？
<lubcat> 啥主义。不主义的。
<BluebirdShao> 实事求事
<BluebirdShao> 实事求是
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 中华民族光屁股的
<gebjgd> BluebirdShao: 没衣服
<iGnome> gebjgd: 比较有经验？
<gebjgd> iGnome: 恩那
<BluebirdShao> - -!
<cfy> 115网络U盘（网盘），简称115网盘，是雨林木风最新推出具有存储容量大、免费、高速、 稳
<iGnome> 那你放屁的时候，是不是特别的闷。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGnome: 相当的闷
<gebjgd> iGnome: 天天放屁
<cfy> iGnome: 有啥电影？
<iGnome> cfy: 就是你，我上次也搞了一个115
<cfy> iGnome: 哦？
<BluebirdShao> 中国两个最强盛的朝代，汉朝，唐朝，结果现在沦落到连自己的服饰都不认识啦
<cfy> iGnome: happyaron: ylmf就ylmf，我实在找不到地方下电影了。。。。囧
<iGnome> 准备整理几套图片，然后搞死115
<happyaron> cfy: 要哈利波特与不？我做种，已经上传61G
<cfy> happyaron: 算了，我都看过了。搞清的我也放不了
<iGnome> BluebirdShao: 隋朝才有钱
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<iGnome> 这输入法。。。词库这么差。
<iGnome> happyaron: 你真是浪费资源。你这容量，可以下好多片了
<happyaron> iGnome: 有人喜欢 :)
<gebjgd> happyaron: pps不好么？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 人家要1080p的。
<happyaron> 重启，更新libssl了。
<happyaron> :)
<chenwl> .
<gebjgd> 1080P?
<cfy> mkv和rmvb比那个好？相同大小的
<gebjgd> 720p都放不动
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 哪个好？
<cfy> avi不是一个容器么？
<happyaron> back
<roylez_> iGnome: 又变身了？
<iGnome> cfy: mkv可以带字幕什么的
<cfy> iGnome: 为啥不可以呢？
<iGnome> roylez_: 尾巴
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<cfy> iGnome: 我感觉字幕这种东西和格式啥的完全没关系吧。
<iGnome> cfy: rmvb没嘛
<roylez_> happyaron: http://jandan.net/2010/12/08/hate_will_bring_us.html
<void1> cfy: 内嵌
<cfy> void1: 哦，这个意思。
<happyaron> iGnome: 可以带几种语言吧
<lqdai> hello
<happyaron> roylez_: 。
<cfy> iGnome: void1 我其实是想知道哪个清楚点。只知道大小。。。。
<iGnome> 是啊
<roylez_> happyaron: 现在论坛不火，大概的原因是因为没有恨，深层次原因，是神的威力太大了
<^k^> lqdai, 好  21:22 
<roylez_> iGnome: 对吧
<happyaron> roylez_: 哈哈
<happyaron> roylez_: 也是大家年终都忙。
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 只是问题少了
<lqdai> :)
<roylez_> 大把的问题，懒得看了...
<gebjgd> 职业喷子。骂人专家路过
<iGnome> 主要是没妹朵在
<Drazet> 哈楼哈
<Drazet> 洒家来了
<kenifanying> 问下,现在在linux下的主要的中文字体有哪些?
<iLoveU> 字体又不分平台的喽
<roylez_> wenquanyi bitmap song, wenquanyi microhei，我基本上只用这两个
<iGnome> linux和字体无关
<kenifanying> bitmap song是哪个项目的?
<iGnome> happyaron: 额。不错。马上叫来一个。
<roylez_> 文泉驿的
<kenifanying> 要显示中文的话没有中文字体怎么行?
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 有人爱微软雅黑，有人爱mac STheiti, 有人爱圆体
<happyaron> iGnome: ...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你说的都是有版权的吧...
<iGnome> happyaron: 支持再找一个gpl的来。
 * void1 wqy bitmap
<kenifanying> 也就是说现在基本上只有文鼎,文泉驿两没版权问题可以自由使用的了?
<reiv> 顶WenQuanYi Micro Hei
<gebjgd> roylez_: 恩那
<iGnome> 都有版权
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 啥版不版权的
<roylez_> kenifanying: 够了
<reiv> WenQuanYi Micro Hei其实是droid fallback...
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 个人使用足够了
<iGnome> 只是可以免费
<kenifanying> 诶,肯定有版权的,我说的是没版权问题,可以自由使用的
<iGnome> 免费字体。到处都是
<kenifanying> 我不喜欢那种封闭的东西
<happyaron> iGnome: gpl的不知道
<iGnome> happyaron: 你帮忙开发一个
<kenifanying> 免费不等于自由,很多人还是误解了Free的含义...
<iGnome> 这样就热闹了
<happyaron> iGnome: 不知道
<void1> gpl一点不自由，很多人误解了gpl的含义
<iGnome> 找 dest的朋友来嘛
<kenifanying> 诶,那你觉得BSD呢?
<happyaron> iGnome: 让delecate找吧。
<roylez_> 又来说版权了，真纠结阿，个人用的，都何必呢
<iGnome> 再撺掇一个来。加入我们
<iGnome> delecate?
<kenifanying> 诶,算了,不说,像这种BSD跟GPL之类的争论永远没结果
<roylez_> iGnome: 你决定买什么键盘了？
<iGnome> 谁说gpl的版权了。 nnnd 你们这些人啊
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<iGnome> 我们在讨论 gpl girl
<roylez_> 神漂移...
<iGnome> roylez_: 有空再去看
<void1> iGnome: 你敢用gpl girl?用一次之后，以后你也要被其他人用 :-D
<roylez_> void1: ....
<lubcat> .......
<kasion> GPL 极具传染性
<roylez_> void1: 难道是被刚刚
<kenifanying>  那去用BSD吧.....
<happyaron> kenifanying: bsd的图形界面也是gnome kde这套
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 你用bsd还不要找中文字体？
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 和你用什么系统有毛关系
<iGnome> bs你们那种小窗口的客户端，经常只看到只言片语。
<kenifanying> 诶,那你就用Windows算了,觉得GPL不自由
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 再说字体
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 都告诉你了用什么好。字体 de 发行版都是个人喜好问题
<roylez_> 用awesome的arch用户，都出来
<Tell360> roylez: ?!
<kenifanying> gebjgd,这是没错
<Tell360> roylez: 要单挑？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 不用awesome。
<kenifanying> 我之前说的是在GPL条件下的字体有哪些
<iGnome> roylez_: 你这是找极品王老五？
<cfy> 主席要干啥？
<roylez_> Tell360: awesome包，难道官方没有收吗？我的是archlinuxfr的包
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 温泉
<void1> 记得wqy也不是gpl
<cfy> void1: wqy是gpl
<kenifanying> 什么许可?
<roylez_> cfy: 我被awesome弄郁闷很久了
<cfy> roylez_: 来fvwm吧
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<kasion> 字体纠结个什么 ？
<gebjgd> kenifanying: http://wenq.org/
<iVIM2> iwlist scan如何增加允许扫描到的信号个数
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 自己看去
<kenifanying> 反正不要微软的商业软件就行
<Tell360> roylez: 何必如此在乎是否官方接收？
<kasion> 非主流桌面环境让人蛋疼
<roylez_> Tell360: 也不知道哪里出了问题，每次升级个几百M之后，系统盘的空间就少100M
<gebjgd> kai
<kenifanying> 好吧,不说了,个人信仰问题
<cfy> 如果我们不喜欢GPL授权，希望文泉驿字体重新授权为其他形式，比如APL或者OFL，请问应该怎么做？
<gebjgd> kasion: 还好吧
<Tell360> kasion: 那你有多少蛋？
<roylez_> Tell360: archlinuxfr那边的awesome包，下载过来说corrupt已经好几天了
<iVIM2> iwlist scan如何增加个数
<kenifanying> 你去读GPL吧,自己开发的部分可以另外授权的....
<kenifanying> 清华的那个BBS系统就那样....
 * roylez_ 三国杀去了
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你的脚本应该增加授权阿。
<roylez_> kenifanying: 那是firebird bbs，不过你看见上面另外开发然后卖钱的吗？
<kenifanying> GPL怎么不能卖钱了?
<kenifanying> RHEL?
<roylez_> 卖的是服务好不好
<happyaron> cfy: 让ee用PD发布他的脚本吧。
<kenifanying> 软件可以卖钱
 * happyaron XD
<happyaron> kenifanying: 不高于成本价
<kenifanying> 不对
<cfy> happyaron: pd是啥？
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 卖的是服务吧？
<cfy> iGnome: 要不你用这个？  http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/
<kenifanying> 只要卖给人后保证其他人可以随意再发布,修改代码就行
<gebjgd> kenifanying: rhel和suse一样。都是后期服务
<kenifanying> 你可以到www.redhat.com一样找到RHEL的二进制下载?
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 有试用版本吧
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 不过不能升级
<kenifanying> 一样是捆绑的好不,只不过用户主要要的是服务
<void1> 不一定是服务的，比如 xchat 官方 windows版
<cfy> 因为启用了 Google 的安全搜索功能，“"fuck"”已被 Google 过滤掉。
<kenifanying> 上面只有原码
<happyaron> cfy: public domain
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<kenifanying> 之所以GPL的软件一般不像Win那种卖,是因为GPL保证了"盗版合法"
<kenifanying> 所以主要卖服务.....
<lubcat> 卖服务。。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没有盗版啊
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 你可以从www.redhat.com上面下载2进制的rhel
<adam8157> kenifanying: 什么盗版合法啊 扯 那就是正版...
<xhw514> 不叫盗版 叫山寨
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 免费注册账户就行了。试用版本，免费
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 无法升级
<kenifanying> adam8157,你没理解我说的意思
<f5love> ？？
<gebjgd> kenifanying: Your Evaluation is Processing
<gebjgd> Thank you for your interest in 30-day Unsupported Evaluation Red Hat Enterprise Linux (Up to 2 Sockets) !
<gebjgd> Your new 30-day Unsupported Evaluation Red Hat Enterprise Linux (Up to 2 Sockets) is currently processing and will be available shortly. You will receive an email from customerservice@redhat.com when your subscription is ready for download.
<void1> roylez_: 键盘收到没？
<roylez_> void1: 明天
<void1> 什么轴啊
<kenifanying> 以GPL授权的软件保证用户可以再发行.所以要是RHEL像Win那样卖,是不可能有收益的,我那个盗版加引号呀
<void1> roylez_: 什么轴啊
<roylez_> void1: 茶
<gebjgd> roylez_: cherry不好么？
<roylez_> gebjgd: è´µ
<gebjgd> roylez_: 还贵？
<void1> 哦，我也最喜欢茶轴，手感最正常
<gebjgd> roylez_: 有200到300元的就可以了
<void1> cherry也没有符合roylez的80%键盘啊
<gebjgd> void1: 有吧
<void1> gebjgd: 你那是欧元吧...
<gebjgd> void1: 我说的是人民币
<void1> gebjgd: 那就是山寨
<gebjgd> void1: 超薄的
<gebjgd> void1: zol上见过
<void1> gebjgd: 哦，这和roylez买的是两种东西
<gebjgd> void1: 额。他要什么键盘？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 打字舒服的
<gebjgd> roylez_: cherry的有几款很不错的
<roylez_> gebjgd: 好贵
<gebjgd> roylez_: 还不算很贵的。
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你要的是机械键盘？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 支持国产
<void1> 国产买plu啊 :D
<roylez_> 支持中华民国产...
<cfy> ducky阿，台湾
<gebjgd> 感觉笔记本键盘还不错的路过
<kenifanying> 大家能用ipv6的源不?
<kenifanying> apt-get用ipv6的源有没问题?
<happyaron> kenifanying: ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn 或 mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn
<kenifanying> 我用Fedora的yum的时候只要是ipv6的,全部报错,ftp.sjtu.edu.cn跟mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn
<kenifanying> 都试过了
<happyaron> kenifanying: yum的问题，apt没问题
<kenifanying> 我想也是
<kenifanying> 前几时在Fedora论坛上看好多得禁用ipv6才能用yum的
<kenifanying> 寒假回家换Debian去
<kenifanying> 这里有没用过Debian的?
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> kenifanying: 桌面只是浅尝过，服务器还好
<kenifanying> 感觉很难看....
<kenifanying> 刚开始用fvwm
<happyaron> kenifanying: ubuntu
<kenifanying> 不会配置
<kenifanying> 非常难看
<kenifanying> ubuntu是我很早用的了
<happyaron> kenifanying: ubuntu就好了。
<kenifanying> 后面换的Fedora
<happyaron> 呵呵
<kenifanying> 因为计算机方面的专业
<happyaron> kenifanying: yum不爽
<kenifanying> 感觉用ubuntu学不到什么东西
<happyaron> kenifanying: rhel不付费就是没事闲的。
<kenifanying> 所以换fedora
<happyaron> kenifanying: 要学东西，gentoo
<kenifanying> 没必要用RHEL
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 用毛rhel阿
<kenifanying> 用CentOS不行?
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 你又不是以后想当SA
<kenifanying> 只是想学东西
<happyaron> kenifanying: 普通的情况下，想学东西用啥都行
<MeaCulpa> gentoo 也学不到什么
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 你想学什么？
<MeaCulpa> 要学还是找centos这样折腾的吧
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 你想以后做什么？
<kenifanying> Debian-slackware-gentoo-lfs-freebsd-netbsd-openbsd
<lubcat> 七十二变之法。可好？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没意思
<kenifanying> 我的计划
<happyaron> kenifanying: 所有发行版都一回事
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 有病
<happyaron> +1
<MeaCulpa> kenifanying: 你这个因该在每个'-'前面加一个空格，教育人家无视这些
<void1> 随便找个发行版就行了
<kenifanying> happyaron,同意你的观点
<MeaCulpa> 要靠linux吃饭的，如果不是作开发和嵌入式的话，基本只有rhel suse oracle了
<MeaCulpa> 靠linux吃饭没几个饭碗好端
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 狗舔八泡屎， 泡泡舔不净
<kenifanying> 只是想一开始用Gentoo之类的很难
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 真恶心
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 嘿嘿黑
<kenifanying> 大家来这里都是因为喜欢Linux吧?
<happyaron> kenifanying: 用#gentoo-cn的话说，仔细按照文档做就行。
<kenifanying> 我不喜欢骂人的话
<kenifanying> 我也从来不骂人
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 我是为了共产主义才来这里的.
<void1> happyaron: 按照文档不够的，gentoo也好，arch也好，如果自己不知道想要什么软件，是没法装到好用的
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 你崇高
<iVIM2> kenifanying: Gentoo并不困难，如果你按照手册做
 * MeaCulpa Apple-AppleII-dos-msdos-windows-Solaris-Fedora-Debian-Ubuntu-Slackware-Gentoo-Sabayon-HPUX-AIX-windows
<void1> pocoyo: 支持，软件共产主义
<MeaCulpa> gentoo不但没困难，还会限制思路
<MeaCulpa> 尤其是照手册作的话，对linux学习几乎毫无帮助
<lubcat> 主义。。啥啥都主义。
 * pocoyo 为建立和谐社会而奋斗
<lubcat> 主义究竟是啥玩意儿。？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你没看过手册。。。。
<MeaCulpa> lubcat: -ism
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 是么
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我看过几页
<kenifanying> 我们学校的图书馆很糟糕
<lubcat> ......
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 看了几页就没耐心了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不知道，照着手册做，无法完成安装。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 手册写的太主管了
<MeaCulpa> 主观
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 照着手册做，无法完成安装。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯，很多过时了。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我用了Gentoo的第五年，又看了一下手册
<iVIM2> cfy: 什么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 现在第几年？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 看了3－4页
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 5å¹´
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 今年刚刚看过几页手册
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa,我觉得看手册是一个很好的过程,自己弄的话很浪费时间有时候
<void1> gentoo的问题在于，不知道用什么软件比较好
<cfy> iVIM2: 我说手册不是完美的，只是一个指引
<cfy> void1: gentoo在于，你可以选择自己喜欢的。
<iVIM2> cfy: 说不能完成安装好像不太准确吧？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不会，手册，wiki,doc的推荐很狭隘
<void1> cfy: 问题在于，根本就不知道喜欢什么
<void1> MeaCulpa: 手册上到基本系统为止了
<cfy> iVIM2: 反正我不行。。。有些文件都变动了。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 自从Sabayon出来以后...
<gebjgd> void1: 那就挨个试验
<kenifanying> 我的TeX还学的不清不楚的,学校动不动就.doc,恼人
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我不喜欢那样的方式
<cfy> void1: 那用最普通的不久好了？
<cfy> void1: 那用最普通的不就好了？
<void1> 问题在于，如果是新手，谁至少什么是最普通的
<gebjgd> cfy: 你说什么 de是最普通的？
<void1> 谁知道
<cfy> gebjgd: de?
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我明白如何管理我的包，就直接Sabayon了，照样在gentoo-cn回答人家问题，且我从来不说“去看手册”
<gebjgd> cfy: 桌面环境
<cfy> gebjgd: fvwm...
<cfy> gebjgd: 不知道。
<iVIM2> cfy: 我记得比较过时的就是文件系统吧
<gebjgd> cfy: fvwm用户少的可怜。
<cfy> gebjgd: google,看第一个是啥
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 我从来都不会回答别人的问题
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 是的，自己Google这类回答我经常遇到
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: :P
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 还有去wiki这种
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 我很愿意作google bot
<gebjgd> cfy: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 我的google水平还是超过一般人的
<void1> network manager我是从ubuntu里知道这个软件的
<kiss_kill> gentoo中文wiki不错的
<lubcat> 超人好！
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: google也是要看水平的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: google不到的，估计也问不到
<MeaCulpa> gentoo我从没看过中文信息...
<void1> 总算才让我的gentoo摆脱了手动设置网络
<cfy> void1: .
<kenifanying> 我也基本都看英文原版的东西
<cfy> void1: 装个dhcpcd嘛。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 手动很麻烦么
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 对了，问下，Google能否支持正则表达式搜索？
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 貌似不行
<cfy> 自从有了路由器，我的64 bit gentoo,就没有装njit-client了
<kenifanying> 中文翻译过来的话,经过译者的理解的了
<cfy> iVIM2: 那太大工作量了吧。
<void1> 从完整的发行版里学习软件，用到自定义的发行版中
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我只看到Google代码搜索里面有正则搜索
<void1> MeaCulpa: cfy: 无线网呢？
<kenifanying> cfy,还在学校用njit-client....
<cfy> void1: wpa_supplicant
<MeaCulpa> void1: wpa_supplicant
<MeaCulpa> cfy: +1
<MeaCulpa> void1: 其他一切都是浮云，只要你的网卡可以wpa-supp
<cfy> kenifanying: 嗯，我是的。不过我的路由替pc搞定了。
<iVIM2> cfy: wpa_supplicant有没有代替物？
<kenifanying> cfy,冒似njit-client还你教的
<cfy> void1: 不清楚。
<cfy> kenifanying: 嗯，好像是的。。。。
<kenifanying> 之前花了几个月的时间搜,都搞不定
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 有，但是不能更简单了，也不能更和openrc配合了
<iVIM2> cfy: 我的无线网卡好像不支援wpa_supplicant
<cfy> kenifanying: 哈哈，我还没编译我的64bit版本的njit-client
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 你中奖了
<cfy> iVIM2: 不是吧。。。。
<cfy> iVIM2: wpa_supplicant最普通了吧
<kenifanying> 你是那的开发人员吗?
<void1> 我不知道 wpa_supplicant 是什么软件，如果他也能管理网络的话，很好，但是我喜欢用network manager
<cfy> 虽然没那么好上手，相对于那些图形的。
<iVIM2> cfy: 我不是说这台电脑
<cfy> kenifanying: 说我么？不是。
<iVIM2> void1: wpa_supplicant也许你已经安装
<MeaCulpa> void1: ... network-manager....
<iVIM2> void1: 一般性的network manager都在他上层
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我不介意Qt,所以wpa_gui很方便
<cfy> kenifanying: 不过我会注释代码，去掉哪个reflash.py.....
<gebjgd> networkmanager ++
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我用wpa_cli
<alvin_rxg> 第一次听说 wpa 还分网卡的……………………
<cfy> 不过不太熟练。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 为什么那么多人不喜欢Qt
<void1> iVIM2: 装了也是被network manager自动以来的
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 分的
<ofan> 同问
<iVIM2> cfy: wpa_supplicant返回INVALID ARGUMENT
<void1> s/以来/依赖
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 曾经的版权问题
<ofan> qt多好
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 分得很妖怪
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: ??
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 主席说arch里的awesome SB了
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 我喜欢Qt的老licence
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: ??
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: qt才刚刚转了lgpl啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: whut?
<kenifanying> 我觉得大家这样子讨论挺好的,怎么不管到哪里总有人喜欢动不动就说脏话骂人......
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: Qt的老licence很激进
<cfy> void1: wpa_supplicant  -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ofan> qt一直都有gpl协议吧
<cfy> void1: 你配置文件怎么配置的？
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: Qt的老licence很激进， 要么开源，要么付钱，对开源是很大的推动力
<wzssyqa> ofan: 库用gpl很不好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都是破的
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 只有那些有私心的才不喜欢Qt以前的licence吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 破的？
<void1> cfy: network manager不需要配置
<ofan> wzssyqa: *nix上不都是gpl么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 坏的
<ofan> 多好
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 不过我也觉得更自由一些比较好
<MeaCulpa> gpl太不自由了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是吧
<wzssyqa> ofan: 呵呵，但还是有一种被强迫的感觉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 什么坏的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: unix和gpl几乎没关系
<kenifanying> KDE那个显示的时候总感觉不如Gnome弄菜单特别严重
<cfy> void1: 会自己配置嘛，你输入密码，它保存下.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: awesome
<MeaCulpa> ofan: linux的很多关键服务也不是gpl
<ofan> 那么多gpl的软件 都没啥问题
<iVIM2> cfy: 好像是叫什么IOCTL返回的INVALID_ARGUMENT
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: c++也不如c简单
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么坏了？
<cfy> void1: 自己弄下，不是显得nb点么,呵呵。
<void1> 我在用nm-manager之前，是自己写脚本调用iw-config的...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: db, apache, 都不是gpl
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道。他说的
<alvin_rxg> ……
<cfy> void1: 而且明显wpa_supplicant好编译点。
<void1> cfy: 懒得折腾，越方便的软件越好
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 要做库，作ui, C++的确比C简单
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这个知道
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 你可以看看fltk
<void1> cfy: 反正gentoo自动编译...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说是archlinuxfr里面的
<cfy> void1: 方便的阿。配置好了就方便了。好像fvwm
<ofan> 我觉得 放LGPL的原因是让win下的开发者给逼的
<cfy> void1: 那也痛苦，你得升级吧。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 语句完整点……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: linux下面也没什么广泛应用的生产服务是gpl的吧
<ofan> 想用好东西 有不好意思开源
<cfy> void1: iwconfig只能wep吧，或者没密码，
<void1> cfy: 就算我方便，其他人看到一样不方便，像nm-manager那样，完整图形界面，多好用
<iVIM2> cfy: 我开始以为是我手动编译内核参数的问题
<MeaCulpa> void1: wpa_gui...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这个不是讨论的主题哈.. 我就说gpl的软件很多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: <roylez_> Tell360: archlinuxfr那边的awesome包，下载过来说corrupt已经好几天了
<iVIM2> cfy: 后来用ArchLinux的默认内核，发现得到同样结果
<cfy> void1: wpa的话，wireless-tool就没用了。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但都不是关键公共应用...除了linux kernel
<void1> 为了nds兼容，只用wep...
<cfy> void1: 那你试试wpa_gui?
<cfy> void1: nds...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gpl的好处恰恰是挎平台，尤其windows下面
<iVIM2> void1: Double Screen?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gnu的那一套还是很关键的
<cfy> iVIM2: 啥结果？
<void1> 所以说已经有了nm-manager，为什么还要折腾其他软件？
<void1> iVIM2: nintendo ds
<gebjgd> void1: +1
<cfy> iVIM2: 哦。
<iVIM2> cfy: 就是INVALID_ARGUMENT
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，那是恰好实现了一遍unix core utils的牛人选择了gpl
<cfy> iVIM2: 不清楚了。没遇到过。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 嫌nm脏
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还好吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 但是会强迫win下的开放..  这估计很多人难以接受
<iVIM2> cfy: 我看了下那内核驱动的代码
<void1> MeaCulpa: 安装的东西多？
<iVIM2> cfy: 根据他的说明，好像是新的代码
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以说 yaourt 不好……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我觉得gpl给windows带来了很多开源好东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用awesome，没这问题。yaourt很好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 脏，看到nm在开机的时候的启动我就觉得手痒
<cfy> iVIM2: 哦。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 挺快阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我这里20秒钟启动完毕
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 看到那个妖怪的以来我就想删
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 当然了。。 不过很多厂商看到gpl还是比较怕的，因为用它们就意味着要开放..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对，所以Qt被迫lgpl
<void1> MeaCulpa: 哪里脏？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Qt就是想要吸引更多有私心的厂商，lgpl了
<MeaCulpa> void1: nm工作地那个层次我不理解
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: nm 傻瓜又给力。多好
<void1> MeaCulpa: 什么意思？
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 我看nm挺顺眼.
<MeaCulpa> er... 我不理解nm...不理解他怎么工作地
<farewellmyfriend> goldendict 查词框怎么定义字体???
<void1> 有一个networkmanager daemon，和一个nm-applet
<void1> daemon是怎么工作的，那就是软件内部的事情了，不知道
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa,QT是最想吸引厂商的,但是结果却是GPL的GTK+得到更多重磅厂商的支持
<MeaCulpa> kenifanying: 哦？例子
<kenifanying> Gnome跟KDE
<MeaCulpa> kenifanying: GTK+的文档，组织方式，omg...厂商
<MeaCulpa> gnome 也叫厂商...
<kenifanying> IBM,RH,NOVELL,原来的SUM
<kenifanying> SUN
<MeaCulpa> 我只知道不管是移动设备和 intel amd 都在转Qt
<void1> gtk和qt都稍微接触过一下，但是都觉得没有wxwidget好用，大家怎么看
<MeaCulpa> ibm Java 和sun推手，我们无视
<MeaCulpa> void1: 都比wx好用
<MeaCulpa> void1: 如果光是c来看，wx的确方便
<MeaCulpa> 但是wx不是native
<gebjgd> void1: qt很爽
<void1> MeaCulpa: c的话只能用gtk
<gebjgd> void1: 很顺手
<ofan> native指native look?
<kenifanying> Novell倒了,SUSE的用户又得换主人了
<MeaCulpa> 我个人喜欢Qt是因为，你可以用很多语言，脚本语言来bind Qt
<MeaCulpa> wx就需要多一层包装了
<void1> wx脚本绑定好多啊
<void1> 有名的脚本，全都有wx绑定
<MeaCulpa> gtk也稍微麻烦
<MeaCulpa> qmake太给力了
<MeaCulpa> void1: no
<MeaCulpa> qmake你用过就知道了
<ofan> pyside+qml
<void1> 不过我想说的是c++的方面
<MeaCulpa> 不管如何调用，都是宏解释
<void1> qmake是什么
<MeaCulpa> 不管如何调用，任何脚本到qtui都是宏解释,不是硬链接
<gebjgd> void1: 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 也就是说，不管你怎么用Qt, 都只有一层调用
<MeaCulpa> 打个比方，wxPython的工作原理是Python->wx->gtk
<void1> gebjgd: 世界上软件那么多，不知道不是很正常
<gebjgd> void1: 你不是说你接触过qt么ß
<gebjgd> void1: 你不是说你接触过qt么？
<MeaCulpa> 你分发wx产品的时候，你就要包上这些调用层次
<gebjgd> void1: 你应该知道qmake
<MeaCulpa> 所以，你分发wx产品的时候，你就要包上这些调用层次的库
<ofan> void1: 就是把qt工程直接生成Makefile的工具
<void1> qt和qmake又没关系
<MeaCulpa> void1: 恩，我只是赞这个机制
<MeaCulpa> 这样在windows下面编译smplayer就成了双击即可解决的事情
<MeaCulpa> 当然这只是一个极端例子
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: qt的软件还是慢。。
<void1> cmake也有差不多功能
<MeaCulpa> 但是你可以对比任何纯gtk软件在windows上的编译方式
<MeaCulpa> 绝对比纯Qt的麻烦
<void1> 只是自己懒得用第三方make
<MeaCulpa> 这点可以去问xchat开发者，他们为什么要给windows客户端收钱
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: native了自然慢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 但是Qt可以直接到opengl, 那就不慢了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不过gtk在win上也不快。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 现在可以了么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 还有，不管ruby, lua, py,写出来的Qt 效率基本一样
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: hehe, windows我有第十八个gtk了
<void1> qt有什么方便的画界面的工具吗
<ofan> 有  qtdesigner
<MeaCulpa> 用的顺手的话，画界面的东西还挺好用
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 那个apvlv有什么好? gtk的么?
<MeaCulpa> 换系统了
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: vim 操作
<void1> qt在windows下不能用win的native界面是个问题
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: evince也是j和k
<ofan> void1: 可以  默认就是用win的界面
<void1> ofan: 我纸上谈兵了一回，wx文档里说不可以，手边又没win...不过qt默认使用win界面？对话框都是win自己的？
<MeaCulpa> 总有那么一天，微软关闭winapi
<ofan> void1: 恩 可以做到本地化  在gnome下也可以用gtk的
<MeaCulpa> 全部走.net和directx
<MeaCulpa> 那时候一切库都是浮云了
<MeaCulpa> Qt现在和gtk都越做越大了....不止ui库了
<MeaCulpa> qt还有移动设备市场...
<MeaCulpa> 总比Java舒服
 * MeaCulpa 看A片还是WWE...
<MeaCulpa> 每晚入睡前都要考虑同一个问题
<ultimatebuster> MeaCulpa: ...
<gebjgd> void1: 有
<ultimatebuster> a片
<gebjgd> void1: qt有主题界面风格选择
<void1> gebjgd: qt的界面风格选择，是模仿，不是native吧
<gebjgd> void1: 应该不是
<ofan> void1: 模仿就太没技术含量了..
<gebjgd> void1: Unlike the other styles, the Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Mac styles are available
<gebjgd> only on their native platforms, since they rely on the platforms' theme engines.
<ofan> 换下主题就漏出破绽了.
<gebjgd> void1: 应该是native
<rothsdad> test
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  23:01 
<rothsdad> 我说的话是乱码吗？
<gebjgd> rothsdad: 不是
<rothsdad> gebjgd: thx
<void1> 难说，有机会还要试试
<gebjgd> void1: 那么也就是说qt在不同的平台上的窗口效果是不一样的吧
<ultimatebuster> 这里有用java的吗？
<gebjgd> void1: 没win，你试试看
<void1> 我比较关注的是win下各个对话框，文件选择，颜色选择，日期选择等等，这些是不是能用native的
<ultimatebuster> Core Java这本书好吗？
<gebjgd> void1: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-08122010-160255.php
<desksong> 有无啥打酱油的话题？
<kenifanying> Mplayer播放电影要X11吗?
<kenifanying> 我在终端下有声音,没有图像
<RavenChan> kenifanying, 不用
<kenifanying> 怎么弄?
<RavenChan> kenifanying, mplayer -vo fbdev2
<RavenChan> kenifanying, mplayer -vo fbdev2 xxxxxx
<RavenChan> kenifanying, 而且好像要sudo
<kenifanying> Thanks!立刻去试
<kenifanying> 为什么这还要sudo?
<kenifanying> 没用sudo没图象,用了崩溃了,怎么回事?
<ultimatebuster> sudo make me a sammich
<kenifanying> 用sudo的时候有显示一点图像
<kenifanying> ?
<kenifanying> 好了,我自己的问题.
 * MeaCulpa 一个可怜的哥们儿，E文比较那个，名片上印了 advanced cloud consultant...
<ultimatebuster> lol
<MeaCulpa> 我面了一个ibm过来的，那哥们儿问我那家伙英文如何，我说还行，哥们儿就问了了人家这一个词，悲剧
<gebjgd> 高级云技术顾问？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 怎么说也应该Senior嘛
<MeaCulpa> advanced...
<kylewu> 应届的有啥好推荐的职位不，英文不错的
<MeaCulpa> 难道还有 primitive cloud...
<gebjgd> kylewu: 开餐馆
<MeaCulpa> .... 来我们这里做牛
<gebjgd> kylewu: 致富新路
<kylewu> gebjgd: 不要，这边中餐馆够多了
<Pwnna> introductory cloud consultant
<kylewu> gebjgd: 我可以回国开披萨店。。
<gebjgd> kylewu: 你还是直接开个天上人贱 瑞典分部吧
<gebjgd> kylewu: 绝对有市场。
<gebjgd> kylewu: 苟富贵，无相忘阿
<alvin_rxg> sweden?
<kylewu> gebjgd: 瑞典男人出轨率相当低啊，都是下了班回家的主
<kylewu> gebjgd: 回家喝酒看孩子，人生啊
<kylewu> alvin_rxg: yes?
<gebjgd> kylewu: 不会的。你引进兲朝女人阿
<alvin_rxg> 你说的男人不都是北欧人么｀
<gebjgd> kylewu: 各种口味的
<MeaCulpa> 开窑子
<gebjgd> kylewu: 你不发都怪了
<MeaCulpa> 瑞典男人不是吧，很会happy啊
<kylewu> gebjgd: md,东南亚的更吃香
<gebjgd> kylewu: 可以阿
<MeaCulpa> 邻国男的都来瑞典玩的
<kylewu> gebjgd: 不过这样的话成本更低了，也不错
<gebjgd> kylewu: 到时候你的店就叫做 Akea
<kylewu> gebjgd: 然后全球连锁
<gebjgd> kylewu: 哪里有ikea。就有Akea
<gebjgd> ky
<MeaCulpa> Ikae
<gebjgd> kylewu: 恩那
<MeaCulpa> Xkea
<alvin_rxg> who kea
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 看来您几位都想找这样的服务啊
<gebjgd> kylewu: 北欧大妞不错了
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 丫干嘛点我名
<gebjgd> kylewu: 有小巧的。你还不来个？
<MeaCulpa> 恩，身材不错的
<kylewu> gebjgd: 那是相当不错啊
<gebjgd> kylewu: 你没试试看？
<MeaCulpa> 皮肤也好
<srdgame> 。。。。
<kylewu> gebjgd: 没这能力啊，人家都爱找黑人～
<gebjgd> kylewu: 我信。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: ... 神经末梢都集中在入口附近
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 其他的纯粹心理作用
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 深奥，学习了
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 宫颈口毫无感觉的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 话是这么说
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 再长又如何
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那是个大壮观阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 蛋是个大壮观阿
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 宫颈口不在入口吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 你仔细看好逻辑关系
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 看错了，不好意思
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 太丢人了:(
<gebjgd> ubuntu-cn就是好。天天晚上都有午夜话题
<MeaCulpa> 各位，没必要拼命点名吧
<MeaCulpa> 弄得好像都是我说的一样
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不行
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 捧红你
<srdgame> MeaCulpa: 我也跟風點名。。
<void1> 板凳
<kylewu> 继续继续
<MeaCulpa> http://www.itimes.com/poll-vote.php
<MeaCulpa> 印度明星不错
<MeaCulpa> 至少都丰满
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 太黑。
<MeaCulpa> 不像我们这里的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 印度流行的都是白人啊
<kylewu> gebjgd: 印度明星一般来讲都很白了
<MeaCulpa> 明星都很白的
<gebjgd> kylewu: 我还是喜欢北欧的红里透白的那种白
<kylewu> 我旁边这个印度人，天天上网看印度妞
<kylewu> gebjgd: 那快来跟我合作办XKEA
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我去过一次俄罗斯，不错
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那是相当的不错阿
<gebjgd> kylewu: 我看行
<gebjgd> kylewu: 我还认识罗马尼亚和白俄罗斯的
<gebjgd> kylewu: 引进点东欧大妞
<gebjgd> kylewu: 绝对受欢迎
<MeaCulpa> 我的最爱：
<kylewu> gebjgd: 你再面试一下，够标准的才能入行
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 东欧：  http://www.google.com/images?q=zdenka+podkapova&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=664
<gebjgd> kylewu: 不行。自己一个一个面试太累了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我睡觉去了，困了，昨天2点睡的
<gebjgd> kylewu: 我怕我累倒在床上
<MeaCulpa> roylez_ .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_:  骨肉分离啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<srdgame> MeaCulpa: 很給力
 * MeaCulpa 东欧艳星
<kylewu> roylez_: 您太辛苦了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你给声音甜美的Judy打电话吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 很给力
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 口味还不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 长得如何
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 赞
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 不嫌弃重？
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 建议你电驴里面直接搜索
<MeaCulpa> http://www.google.com/images?q=undertaker&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=664
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 高手
<MeaCulpa> 我现在的娱乐，A和WWE
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我等晚辈湿茎了
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 俺其实对这类的不太感兴趣。。
<MeaCulpa> Undertaker大叔和Podkapova大姐
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: WWE不错，不过很多明星都不在了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，推荐个制作人， Andrew Blake, 走唯美路线的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我已经到了搜索制作人的境界了
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: Goldberg我最喜欢
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ..........
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 我还是Undertaker fans
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 可惜退役好久了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没见过
<MeaCulpa> 不过Undertaker快要入土了
<MeaCulpa> Kane要把他做掉
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: undertaker老了，连续10几年那个每年的menia不败
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得，WWE是中国足球学习的方向
<MeaCulpa> 中国足球干脆搞成那样，摇滚乐，音乐，火焰，Super Star恩怨情仇
<MeaCulpa> 如何？？
<MeaCulpa> 我太有才了
<MeaCulpa> 我来北京做项目，那天手机响了，一个哥们儿抬头，居然是Randy Ordon哦，NB
<kylewu> 619不错，小个打大个看着挺爽，可以一看就是假的
<MeaCulpa> 中国足球能做到这样就好了
<MeaCulpa> WWE是世界传播的最广泛的“运动”了
<MeaCulpa> 拜卫星电视所赐
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: UFC吧，这个真实多了
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 没意思
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 要得不是真实，就像中国足球，要得就是腔调
<MeaCulpa> 我比较喜欢大个子....  Big Show
<MeaCulpa> 东亚人貌似都不喜欢大个子
<MeaCulpa> 比如日本动画里面的老模子，死的都是最早的
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: :-)
<MeaCulpa> 一种莫名的自卑感，回避阳刚之美
<void1> 老模子 都是 摔跤，背包 系的
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 有没有尝试过现实中WWE那样假打啊
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 看着非常狠，其实都没碰上
<MeaCulpa> http://www.google.com/images?q=big+show&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=664
<void1> 看老模子不如看k1
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: 你不是去看A片了吗
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 那要靠地板啥的
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 都看
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: 额。看得好就好。
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 那个the world strongest man就是个傻叉
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: ... 那个大力士比赛？
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 那个黑胖子
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> 还有那个The Great Khali
<MeaCulpa> 印度巨人
<MeaCulpa> 内下巴...
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: WWE那样的也要训练很久了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 就你话多，nnd，以后irc频道要禁止你联系忽悠
<kylewu> 5点了，要个组里的一块玩cs了，明儿个见
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 唉，妻儿都不在
<onshoestring> 看了个片子 说摔角的 都吃激素的
<MeaCulpa> onshoestring: WWE的药物条例很清晰
<MeaCulpa> onshoestring: 违反者强制退役，比如Umaga
<onshoestring> 说史太龙也吃激素
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 话说，那么大的jj 是怎么弄的？
<MeaCulpa> 激素练出来的肌肉比他们厉害多了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 记得以前见过30多厘米的
<MeaCulpa> 见奥林匹亚先生，那才是激素
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...不知
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 30cm 那个粗大
<onshoestring> 是不是说的 施瓦辛格
<MeaCulpa> onshoestring: en
<MeaCulpa> onshoestring: 以前的合成睾丸酮，一旦停止服用，自身的睾丸酮分泌会跟不上，造成胸部脂肪堆积等
<onshoestring> 看一个记录片就说他们吃激素的
<onshoestring> 美国的记录片
<MeaCulpa> WWE现在不吃了吧
<MeaCulpa> 条例很清晰
<MeaCulpa> 也有违反的
<MeaCulpa> http://www.google.com/images?q=umaga&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=664
<MeaCulpa> 此人就违反了
<MeaCulpa> 美国人吃激素的很普遍吧
<MeaCulpa> 他们的逻辑，30岁前不得到女人欢心，老了要健康的在孤独中度过了
<MeaCulpa> 为此宁可牺牲健康，在年轻的时候获得想要的东西
<onshoestring> 说的是搞体育的
<MeaCulpa> 搞体育的只有棒球是不管的
<MeaCulpa> 冰球也管了
<MeaCulpa> 美国FDA多威武，云南白药配方都出来了
<onshoestring> 好像还有个办法是睡觉在高压仓还是低压仓，我记不清了
<Warm_HUG> ?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd:
<qmake> 求指点：django admin界面如何实现级联的下拉列表
<wx85105157> 没人？
<alvin_rxg> 小鱼儿~~~
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥 , 这么晚啊
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<knownbad> 统称猪哥们。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你继续用awesome呢？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我太阳的 http://news.mydrivers.com/1/181/181463.htm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android竟然需要1G 512mb
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 本来刚想入手archos的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不敢动了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额，有啥好游戏么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 推荐个。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mars-shooter
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦？源里有？
<alvin_rxg> aur
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大么？
<alvin_rxg> 几十M
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 其他的，自己去 lgdb 上找
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.lgdb.org/game/mars
<^k^> ⇪ title: M.A.R.S | Linux game database
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个叫vanishing的也不来了
<^k^>  05:14
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个叫vanishing的也不来了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 0AD玩过么？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: rts
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 133m
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aur里有
<alvin_rxg> o
<^k^>  05:28
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们2个有打印机么
<alvin_rxg> 没
<^k^>  05:53
<gebjgd> jiero: 啥打印机好？
<jiero> gebjgd: 最贵的最好。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 牌子
<jiero> 但是问我那个好。。。用HP就行了吧。
<jiero> HP的大多自带驱动。
<jiero> 佳能有些可以。
<gebjgd> jiero: hp的耗材贵吧？
<gebjgd> jiero: 印象中canon的耗材便宜
<jiero> gebjgd: 买一个用一次就丢掉
<gebjgd> jiero: ???
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么用掉就丢掉？
<jiero> 打印机。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我要买一体机
<gebjgd> jiero: 扫描打印复印都带的
<jiero> 那个我就不熟了。 兄弟的也可以。
<xiamx> 改变分区大小会改变uuid么？
<jiero> 我以前使用的是brother的。
<gebjgd> jiero: brother的？
<gebjgd> jiero: 耗材还不贵死
<jiero> gebjgd: 别问我，我不在国内。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我也不在国内
<gebjgd> jiero: 所以才问你
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero: 在国内就不问你了
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 一个硒鼓$90
<jiero> 我没有新型号的，而且多数不在自己家里打印～
<alvin_rxg> xiamx: 会改变的
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 那我要改变/home分区大小是不是启动的时候就不会挂载了
<alvin_rxg> xiamx: 这得看你的 fstab 了
<jiero> gebjgd: ask local linux community
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, fstab用的是uuid
<gebjgd> jiero: 我说的是一体机。非激光的
<jiero> gebjgd: 你在德国的吧。直接问当地linux社区比较好。
<gebjgd> jiero: 从来没见过当地的linux社区
<jiero> 网上找～～～
<alvin_rxg> xiamx: 那就不挂载了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: #archlinux.de   www.archlinux.de
<jiero> 德国好啊。。。玩游戏的好多～
<jiero> :-)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我累个日
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: libreoffice的字体全变成彩云体了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 调哪儿都没用
<alvin_rxg> ...
<knownbad> 我的没事。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 邪门了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了。hints哪里调来着？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥？
<knownbad> wiki 有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 字体平滑
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ~/.fonts.conf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才手欠
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wiki archlinux
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fonts_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用了kde的字体调节
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毁了
<alvin_rxg> 简体中文…… lol
<alvin_rxg> 简体中文就 fcitx 比英语强，其他的就算了
<knownbad> 有没awesome的rc.lua?
<knownbad> 我想试试但没法搞太久。
<knownbad> 我要给英文的又被骂。。奶奶的。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 谁骂呢？
<knownbad> 反正这里英文不讨好。
<knownbad> 有没rc.lua可以参考的？
<knownbad> default 的 font 不好用。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 参考别人的又没用…… rc.lua 仅仅是 aweome 本身的配置，不管 font 的
<knownbad> 好吧，有空再说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .fonts.conf没用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: how?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: hintfull
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 应该不是这里
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 全部贴出来……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://code.bulix.org/48psjy-78934
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 难不成你用 openbox，从来没配置过字体？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: <gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才手欠
<gebjgd> <gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用了kde的字体调节
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: <gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毁了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你先将 kde 相关的都关了，包括 kde runtime 啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都删了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 已经
<alvin_rxg> 字体是：文泉驿正黑？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: stheiti
<alvin_rxg> 将 rgba 设置成 rgb 试试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎还是有问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我换个字体试试看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://pastebin.com/vz30whWW
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 测试字体效果不用重新登录……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<alvin_rxg> ehh?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xchat的设置列没了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 擦
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 工具栏没了
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/16254905/  感慨一下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 行了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 字体没问题了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kde那个东西会重写.fonts.conf?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好归好，是不是你满意的效果你还得慢慢调节。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚，没怎么用kde的东西，除了 okular
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就是上了一下kdevelop
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: libreoffice还是彩云体。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 疯了，睡觉了
<alvin_rxg> 啥是彩云体？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 空心
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大丑字
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<alvin_rxg> 你不是用 tex 的么……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你这个设置还不完全
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我写个小东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给女友的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我明天在看看
<gebjgd> 下了
<alvin_rxg> 设置不全？……
<jiero> 这个是渲染的问题吧。
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-09
<Decade> Hello! Every one!
<jiero> Hello Decade, good on you
<Decade> jiero: Thanks! Have a good day!
<jiero> ...
<jiero> you leaving?
<xmj> hello　　早上好
<iFvwm> bot 全灭？
<jiero> bot？
<ultimatebuster> hey Relaed
<ultimatebuster> visa 和 mastercard的网站被DDoS
<jiero> good job
<jiero> iFvwm: 买到键盘了？
<iFvwm> 没出去
<jiero> 	
<jiero> iFvwm: 买这个。http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4143633732
<missing> iFvwm: ee 建议弄多个iForxp的id~~~
<kenifanying> 各位,#debian那里的bots跟dpkg是机器人吗?很好玩耶....
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 貌似是.
<kenifanying> 我跟他聊天,有的时候还真的分不出来
<kenifanying> 太聪明了,^_^
<iFvwm> missing: 干嘛。这没意义
<missing> iFvwm: 早上的灵感,你不喜欢拉倒:-D
<roylez> ts
<iFvwm> 改一个blackjack吧。
<missing> 额....
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> roylez: 你也可以改一个， blackroylez
<iFvwm> missing: blackface
<iFvwm> 这个肯定火
<missing> iFvwm: 你用这个我要告你,哈哈
<iFvwm> 。你又没注册
<missing> 反正要告你...我理有没有注册
<roylez> iFvwm: 你决定好要买什么键盘了没？
<iFvwm> 没出去。
<iFvwm> 等有人陪我出去看的时候，再说
<missing> iFvwm: 秘书今天没上班?
<iFvwm> 一直没秘书。
<iFvwm> 要不，和你们聊天干嘛哦。 nnnnd
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> 掩饰啊,ee
<missing> 又不认识你,怕什么哦
<iFvwm> 额。我怕过谁哦。
<iFvwm> 向来都是直说的
<iFvwm> file-roller没返回。真麻烦。 roylez
<tenzu> 肯定是今天小秘不方便
<if_else> 各位，如何在 svn 里面新建目录！，是在本地新建目录后，svn import / add 到版本库吗？谢谢、
<missing> tenzu: 嗯,有lp的就是知道多一点lol
<NoIE> _____padding_file_0_如果您看到此文件，请升级到BitComet(比特彗星)0.85或以上版本____
<NoIE> 这个好烦。。。
<missing> 下a片啊
<NoIE> 不知道，计算机等级考试能考到三级的我有没有能力修改Transmission的源程序。
<iFvwm> 等级考试有屁用
<freeflying> iFvwm: lol
<Warm_HUG> .
<missing> NoIE: 不要给这个扫然,只看片,看完就删除就好了
<missing> 骚扰<>扫然
<NoIE> 醉里且贪欢笑，要愁那得工夫。近来始觉古人书，信着全无是处。
<roylez> freeflying: .
<roylez> freeflying: 最近忙不
<iyten> http://baike.baidu.com/cms/s/core/index.html  为何头戴精细胞+卵细胞的合体？
<iFvwm> freeflying: 兴致这么好。
<iFvwm> NoIE: 还会作诗。。。搞啥源码。
<NoIE> iyten: 有才。
<iFvwm> NoIE: 有文采的，可以去当5毛。让菲菲每天给你5毛，一天一文章。宣传下lin。
<iFvwm> 我也追加你5毛
<NoIE> iFvwm: 义务进行中。。。
<iFvwm> 额。高尚的哦。
<NoIE> 以前没有人告诉过我，
<NoIE> Transmission的源代码有27M.。。。
<Warm_HUG> 京东的货，走普通快递是火车线路还是上飞机？
<missing> 邮政,我这里广东
<freeflying> roylez: 上班了就比较忙
<Warm_HUG> 哦，google到是蜗牛和乌龟 冏
<missing> 快递蛮有意思的,那个装你的快递的车的gps都可以看,蛮好玩的哦
<missing> 坏坏
<Warm_HUG> missing: 这样嗲，俺追这看看玩，摸摸咪咪
<missing> Warm_HUG: 非礼啊
<Warm_HUG> missing: 然后具体怎么看gps？
<missing> Warm_HUG: 你查快递单号就看见那个了,gps+google地图是,哈哈,好好玩的
<Warm_HUG> missing: 哈哈，要是车祸了，或者司机下车撒尿都会知道！
<missing> Warm_HUG: 大吉利是...坏坏
<zuoshouG> 在ubuntu下有通过截图而提取图片中间的文字的软件不?
<zuoshouG> 同志们 ,早上好
<pocoyo> zuoshouG: 别。。俺真不是同志 :-(
<zuoshouG> pocoyo 呵呵,伙计们好像也不合适阿
<iFvwm> zuoshouG: gocr 各种ocr
<iFvwm> 没中文的。
<zuoshouG> iFvwm, orc?外文也可以,就搜orc就可以了不
<iFvwm> 另外， pocoyo是中性的，你怎么和他同志。
<jiero> ...
<iFvwm> zuoshouG: 是。
<jiero> jocr 可以
<pocoyo> zuoshouG: 大婶跟你是同志
<zuoshouG> 呵呵,原版的同志,不是后来的引申
<iFvwm> jiero: 你带一个j的。以为我们不知道你是java的间谍？
<zuoshouG> 我也是大众男人,包括这个取向
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 围观 tenzu 一次 . 问:我安装了方正稚秩字体 为啥有的程序里的字体 中文会用方正稚秩. 我改过 ~/.fonts.conf里渲染顺序 没有设置方正稚秩
<tenzu> pocoyo: 神会回避掉这个问题
<pocoyo> tenzu: 为啥?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 除了forxp，他还谈过啥？
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...
<iFvwm> 软件缺字体，就按照次序找下一个，刚好找到这稚秩嘛
<iFvwm> tenzu: 很多哦。啥都谈
<iFvwm> 唯一没谈过草牛
<pocoyo> iFvwm:       <family>方正兰亭黑_GBK</family>      <family>WenQuanYi Micro Hei</family>      <family>微软雅黑Monaco</family> 这三字体 也会稀缺 我真想不明白. 大部分程序都正常.
<onshoestring> ee还知道H video是压缩和加密和
<iFvwm> 方正的，都是gbk的字符集合。
<iFvwm> onshoestring: ... 不知道。这太高深
<iFvwm> 字体最全的，就园体。难得少字
<iFvwm> 使用 gnome-specimen 预览吧。就知道什么字体少字。
<Warm_HUG> EE这厮是不是有陪聊秘书团？怎么就没见过你不懂的？
<fox> ¿´¿´ÖÐÎÄÄÜ¿´µ½²»?
<^k^> fox:say 看看中文能看到不? in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<iFvwm> 我很多不懂的。
<fox> ¸ãɶ£¿ÆäËûÈË·¢µÄ¶¼ÂÒÂëÁË¡£8-£¨
<^k^> fox:say 搞啥？其他人发的都乱码了。8-（ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<iFvwm> 尤其 Warm_HUG 你的身世，不懂
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 别拽，您谦虚点受着吧
<fox> ÎÒÓõÄMIM¡£¡£¡£¡£²»ÖªµÀÄÄÀïµ÷ÄØ£¿
<^k^> fox:say 我用的MIM。。。。不知道哪里调呢？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<iFvwm> 2312的，啥烂系统哦。
<Warm_HUG> fox: 编码不对，用utf8
<iFvwm> 应该没2312的系统了
<iFvwm> 这bot判断不对
<onshoestring> fox 全是问号
<iFvwm> onshoestring: 那是你客户端的问题
<pocoyo> iFvwm: Warm_HUG这 irc客户端也扯淡  自己直接检测转了不就行了.
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 我的可以转
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 神是啥客户端..
<iFvwm> 你说呢
<pocoyo> iFvwm:  不知道
<iFvwm> nnnnd
<Warm_HUG> .
<pocoyo> 神 恼羞成怒 哈哈哈哈
<iFvwm> pocoyo: http://imagebin.org/127027
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 原来我也用圆体 现在只想用微米黑.
<iFvwm> 微米黑有些字，显示的笔划间距，不匀称
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 没看出来是啥客户端 还可以转编码.
<iFvwm> forxp
<roylez> freeflying: 存在上班和不上班的差别吗？work life integration，我们天天题这个
<pocoyo> iFvwm: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&complete=1&as_qdr=all&q=eexpress+forxp+site%3Aubuntu.org.cn&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= 搜不到.
<iFvwm> . opera
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 这是opera 的irc客户端? 很好很强大
<^k^> xp 就是 2312 或 gbk
<iFvwm> 网络的事情，一个软件都搞定，多好。 pocoyo
<freeflying> roylez: good point
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 神说是啥就是啥
<jiero> 一个软件都绑定——chrome
<onshoestring> empathy怎么改编码？
<onshoestring> 或添加编码
<iFvwm> jiero: 绑定啥。
<iFvwm> onshoestring: 去帐号属性里面看。
<onshoestring> 帐号里没有
<iFvwm> 高级属性
<iFvwm> 看了？
<iFvwm> 我可不想开这软件
<onshoestring> irc里没有高级
<iFvwm> 那你找一个在使用empathy的问。或者来opera
<iFvwm> 记得empathy的界面，有2个版本。
<iFvwm> 少安装了lib，界面会不同
<onshoestring> 系统自带的，不用专门装
<iFvwm> 自带的，不全的。
<iFvwm> 功能缺少点什么的。这要看你的系统是不是新安装的，或者从哪个版本升级的。
<ultimatebuster> paypal is down
<palyotoxin> 请问，我装好linux后，Fn按键调节音量的不能用，有何方法？打开acpi_listen也听不到
<iFvwm> palyotoxin: 如果acpi-listen也没输出，那是热键根本没健值。
<iFvwm> 可以试试安装 hotkeys。
<iFvwm> 或者xmodmap设置到某系统可认的健值上。再测试
<palyotoxin> iFvwm：原先的ubuntu可以正常使用，用vex能查到键值，安装acpi-support之后也没有效果。。
<palyotoxin> hotkeys是？
<missing> pa
<missing> palyotoxin: 删除acpi啦
<iFvwm> 软件
<iFvwm> xev
<pocoyo> 字儿有点儿小.
<iFvwm> xev有键名？
<palyotoxin> 对啊
<iFvwm> 你给一个看看，
<palyotoxin> yaourt -Ss 只找到这个xhotkeys
<iFvwm> 我看下，是不是正常的键名。
<missing> 118是啥?
<iFvwm> 你啥系统
<palyotoxin> state 0x0, keycode 122 (keysym 0x1008ff11, XF86AudioLowerVolume), same_scree
<palyotoxin> 这个对我的xfce-mixer没用
<iFvwm> 额。键名正常
<palyotoxin> 但是前面的亮度能正常用。奇怪
<roylez> 多好阿，随便怎么绑都可以了
<iFvwm> 那不要安装什么了。只是acpi的事情你
<iFvwm> 看下/etc/acpi/
<iFvwm> 机型是啥
<iFvwm> roylez: 那你教他绑定嘛
<iFvwm> 只是认到了，还绑定啥。 :D
<palyotoxin> ls  /etc/acpi/  actions  events  handler.sh 额，我是神舟的本本
<roylez> iFvwm: 我要吃饭了哦，你教他阿
<roylez> xbindkeys随便弄了
<missing> iFvwm: 我的竟然是asus的...
<iFvwm> palyotoxin: 之前正常？ 神舟的，不知道 acpi有支持没
<iFvwm> missing: ?
<palyotoxin> xbindkeys绑定什么的如何做呢？我先google以下
<palyotoxin> 之前ubuntu正常，现在装好了arch
<iFvwm> palyotoxin: 那是直接绑定到脚本
<missing> iFvwm: 就是那个/etc/acpi下面是asus的文件名打头的
<iFvwm> 直接执行调整音量之类的
<iFvwm> missing: 那只是系统带的，又不是说你的机型就这个
<missing> iFvwm: 哦,那看那个有什么用呢?
<palyotoxin> missing：我这里没有ubuntu-acpi下是空的
<iFvwm> arch的，你估计只能自己绑定了
<missing> palyotoxin: ubuntu的内核驱动是多一点啦
<iFvwm> missing: 我的asus就支持很好嘛。 lol
<missing> palyotoxin: 你不装acpi那个啥的不行吗?
<iFvwm>  /etc/acpi/events/
<iFvwm> 你看，多清晰
<missing> iFvwm: ee比较喜欢华硕哦,不过华硕的外形我不喜欢的
<palyotoxin> iFvwm：用xmodmap，还是？我没做过这事。。不太了解
<iFvwm> 不是喜欢，，是刚好买的这机器
<boyka> 这里人气，果然旺。
<iFvwm> palyotoxin: arch的，去看wiki。简单的，只是都要自己动手
<missing> iFvwm: 悲剧...那个events下面还是华硕 sony 东芝联想都有,就是没有acer
<boyka> 请教个问题。centos5.5  ps2pdf提示没找到命令。
<iFvwm> missing: 当然。 lol
<missing> iFvwm: 那就是你没眼光
<boyka> 怎么弄啊。
<iFvwm> boyka: centos的。找 roylez
<missing> 反正我用的非常正常的
<boyka> roylez 是什么？
<missing> 主席
<iFvwm> 常规健值，当然正常
<pocoyo> test
<iFvwm> 。
<palyotoxin> iFvwm:只说hotkey去acpi_listen 结果我没反应……就不知咋整了
<iFvwm> palyotoxin: 看arch的wiki。
<iFvwm> ub的，才会完善支持各种型号的acpi
<iFvwm> palyotoxin: 就绑定按键到一个命令。比如amixer set PCM 10%
<missing> 内核都大了好多啦
<iFvwm> 内核。一样吧。
<palyotoxin> iFvwm:wiki上对于Fn这种情况让去acpi，我去看看关于Xbindkeys的wiki
<iFvwm> 你都有XF86AudioLowerVolume。直接绑定就是
<palyotoxin> PCM？Master什么的也无所谓吧
<palyotoxin> 恩
<iFvwm> 2个声道。不同的
<boyka> ？
<palyotoxin> 明白了
<iFvwm> Key XF86AudioMute		A A Exec exec amixer set Master toggle
<iFvwm> Key XF86AudioLowerVolume	A A Exec exec amixer set Master 10%-
<iFvwm> Key XF86AudioRaiseVolume	A A Exec exec amixer set Master 10%+
<pocoyo> again
<boyka> 怎么都没有空，教教我吗？
<iFvwm> boyka: 告诉你了啊。
<iFvwm> 只是一个软件没安装而已。
<iFvwm> 找 roylez 问怎么安装就是
<boyka> roylez是什么啊。
<iFvwm> @@
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席 有人找
<boyka> 呵。。
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来踢了他
<missing> boyka: 这里有一个id是 roylez 的啊
<jingwen> 找我吗
<boyka> 我没有找到啊。
<missing> iFvwm: 支持,先踢烂pp,免得没记性
<iFvwm> 别。他还是irc小白。不会使用而已
<boyka> 大白好了吧。
<palyotoxin> 嗯？xbindkeys &要写到 ~/.xinitrc…这，岂不是不开xfce就不能调节音量了？
<iFvwm> 只是，也可能是雕
<iFvwm> palyotoxin: 启动x。就.xinitrc里面的，就有效了。和xfce无关
<iFvwm> 你准备tty下？
<iFvwm> 那你写到.bashrc
<palyotoxin> 对啊，用xmms2滴
<boyka> 主席不理我。
<iFvwm> 启动终端，就有效。包括tty
<missing> 是雕就杀人灭口
<xmj>  　有用过multisystem  的同志啊
<pocoyo> boyka: 主席不在
<boyka> 那副主席来？
<iFvwm> xmj: 那1拖几的？
<palyotoxin> 那事件也会反应到xfce-mixer了？我先设置去
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 2010-12-09-10:41:25 这种字符串 命令 date参数是啥?
<if_else> 各位，使用 su - 会将操作记录到日志吗？谢谢
<boyka> 你不教教我吗？
<yao_ziyuan> 问个关于手机的 sb 问题。。
<jingwen> if_else:: 会记录到root用户
<yao_ziyuan> 手机不凑到耳朵边，能“免提”听电话么？
<yao_ziyuan> 还有，nokia 手机上有音量控制旋钮么
<if_else> jingwen: 兄台，可否细节，谢谢
<missing> yao_ziyuan: 有的有有的没有
<iFvwm> pocoyo: date '+%Y-%m-%d-%H:%M:%S'
<yao_ziyuan> missing: 那么第一个问题呢
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 拜谢神仙姐姐
<jingwen> if_else:: 你用history不就知道了 么，
<chawxj> topic
<chawxj> \topic
<if_else> jingwen: 兄台，是记录在 history 文件的，这和 su 不一样吗？谢谢
<chawxj> 各位好, 问一下,怎么我输入\topic提示Insufficient arguments for command.
<pocoyo> chawxj: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<if_else> jingwen: 我在 /var 下吗好像没有 find 传说中的 sulog 谢谢
<jingwen> if_else:: 会记录到root用户的日志里
<pocoyo> chawxj: /topic
<boyka> 请教一下，ghostscript 是什么？
<yao_ziyuan> 刚才不小心关闭了窗口。
<yao_ziyuan> 有谁能回答我的问题么？手机能不能不贴近耳朵就听见？
<yao_ziyuan> 让 1 米内的人都听见
<iFvwm> yao_ziyuan: 这问题，似乎很傻
<yao_ziyuan> iFvwm: 悄悄地说，我是 sb...
<iFvwm> 那你别问了
<jingwen> yao_ziyuan:: 接到扬声器上得了
<onshoestring> yao_ziyuan: 哈哈
<jingwen> yao_ziyuan:: 接到扬声器上得了，加个特大喇叭
<onshoestring> 都看见了
<boyka> 好了。
<boyka> yum install ghostscript 就有了。
<boyka> 不能告诉我，ghostscript 是什么玩意吗？
<missing> boyka: google
<boyka> 英文太孬了。
<palytoxin> iFvwm:谢了~现在xbindkey已经搞定了，不过控制的是master，双声道一起动
<yao_ziyuan> 这里有没有人把手机设置成在看短信的距离就能听到对方说话的？
<Gann> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> Gann: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<missing> yao_ziyuan: nokia手机有右软键就可以的啊,再废话估计要给踢
<yao_ziyuan> missing: gotcha.
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<langhun1> 8-)
<roylez> iFvwm: http://jandan.net/2010/12/09/pacman.html
<NoIE> 各位，问个小问题。
<NoIE> 我现在在虚拟机里安装了一个NT4.0，用来运行IE。
 * NoIE 可恨的 IE Only！
<NoIE> 可是，IE界面实在是不好用，我想安装firefox+IE tab，可是，firefox4.0没法安装在NT4.0下。
 * NoIE 他们不都是 4.0 吗？
<iFvwm> roylez: 分析不错。有人的确痴迷这个
<zer4tul> NT 4.0？
<missing> NoIE: 没那么闲吧?
<Gann> 谁能告诉我python的类到底是啥东西啊？我看了好多遍书都没看明白
<missing> Gann: 这个和c++差不多吧?有啥不明白的?
<NoIE> Gann: 脚本。
<Gann> missing: 我没看过C++,只学过C
<Gann> missing: python类能调用吗
<missing> Gann: 不能用那来 干吗?
<missing> Gann: 类就是设计,调用就是实现
<pocoyo> missing: 你好强大
<missing> pocoyo: 干吗?说错了你指点啊
<pocoyo> missing: 因为我不懂 所以才说你很强大
<YiMing> 大家说为什么Java写的桌面软件相对少呢，是它不适合写桌面程序么？
<missing> pocoyo: 我也不懂的啊,蒙人咱在行啊
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/ArZA6.jpg
<iFvwm> 英文不认识。 roylez
<NoIE> 请问，我想将一些文件链接到另一个目录下。文件名称大概是abc01、abc02、abc03这样 。
<NoIE> 我想使用类似于 for(i=0 ... ... "abc"+i ... ... | ln -S 这样的命令，可以吗？
<iFvwm> xargs
<NoIE> iFvwm: 对我说吗？
<roylez> iFvwm: 妙丽长得靓，griffindor加10分
<iFvwm> 你如果提供实际的截图。就可以获得帮助。要不就自己看man
<iFvwm> roylez: 那是人名？ ~~
<iVIM2> Perl是不是要:set cindent?
<iFvwm> 不要吧
<iFvwm> 自己设置，不是找麻烦
<NoIE> iFvwm: 不是，我看过有人可以使用一条命令完成很复杂的工作，我很想学，但不知道该从哪里下手。
<NoIE> 我是不是可以使用 for 命令和管道符生成一堆参数？
<iFvwm> NoIE: 截图 or man xargs
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/xBAv7.png
<iFvwm> iVIM2: /usr/share/vim/vim72/syntax/perl.vim
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<iFvwm> cfy: 有啥片子。
<cfy> iFvwm: 为啥我直接在.fvwm/config里写入exec xmodmap /home/cfy64/.xmodmap
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> exec干嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 没效果？（我改成touch xmodmap2啥的都效果
<cfy> iFvwm: 写成函数，再，调用函数也有效果，就是直接写没有效果
<iFvwm> ~/.xmodmaprc
<cfy> iFvwm: 前面的一行一是 exec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3",也有效果呢
<iFvwm> 那还少你参数吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 我直接自己弄嘛，为啥不行呢？明明可以执行程序，但是就那行不行。
<NoIE> iFvwm: 我想试试awk。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不会吧，复制出来，和写成fvwm函数，都行
<iFvwm> 应该在.xinitrc里面就跑
<cfy> iFvwm: 黑色闪电。
<cfy> iFvwm: 试过了，没用。
<iFvwm> 那是配置文件写错你？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我config里还有setxkbmap,写在.xinitrc里估计被冲掉了？
<iFvwm> 贴一行看看
<cfy> iFvwm: 不知道阿。我把那行，改成touch都行的阿
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1132348
<iFvwm> 执行是肯定执行了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 三行，前面两个都行的，第三个是改别的最近添加的。
<cfy> iFvwm: .xmodmap文件应该是没问题。我直接执行可以用的。
<iFvwm> 我不记得以前的怎么写的了。现在的，都没设置了
<cfy> iFvwm: 问题是我前面都行的阿，前面两行，我郁闷了。
<iFvwm> 看着应该正常
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了，要不我添加到fvwm启动函数里试试好了
<iFvwm> .fvwm/autostart.pl:5:#'xmodmap /home/exp/.xmodmaprc',
<cfy> 哦。
<iFvwm> 注视掉了
<cfy> ...
<iFvwm> 以前是写在config里面
<cfy> 我重启试试
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席的图 是什么作出来的?
<iFvwm> 断开irc干嘛。直接restart一次
<iVIM2> iFvwm: autoindent不会自动缩进
<cfy> iFvwm: 现在行了。估计没冲掉了。
<roylez> pocoyo: 什么图？
<pocoyo> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/xBAv7.png
<iVIM2> iFvwm: 而且你说的是syntax,应该是indent哪个目录
<iFvwm> iVIM2: 我这会
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要复原嘛，只能注销了。
<cfy> 否则怎么看得出来？
<pocoyo> roylez: 看着像思维导图
<roylez> pocoyo: 不是我画的
<iFvwm> restart也是重载一次嘛。 cfy
<pocoyo> roylez: 呃 我早该想到
<cfy> iFvwm: 【3E看看www.3ekk.com】蜡笔小新2010：超时空！呼风唤雨之我的新娘.rmvb
<cfy> iFvwm: restart不会的吧，我有自己重新定义过阿。
<iFvwm> iVIM2: 那文件，只是告诉你，perl的事情，vim都设置好了。不要动
<iFvwm> cfy: 定义啥，config重新跑了一次
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，是阿。
<cfy> iFvwm: 了解。
<cfy> iFvwm: 还是不知道啥原因，不过放倒FvwmStart里能用了。
<NoIE> awk '{print "hello world"}'无反应。。。
<iFvwm> 是StartFunction吧。只是我重来不用这
<cfy> NoIE: awk 'BEGIN{}'
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，是。你用啥？
<iFvwm> autostart.pl
<cfy> .
<palytoxin> 呃，GAE 挂了
<NoIE> cfy: 谢谢。
<iFvwm> 判断进程，再加载的
<cfy> iFvwm: 】蜡笔小新2010：超时空！呼风唤雨之我的新娘
<Gann> 和函式有啥区别？调用函式就够了，要类干嘛？
<Gann> 各位
<cfy> iFvwm: http://u.115.com/file/f9ba7bf5b9
<iFvwm> 那个不喜欢看。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://u.115.com/file/f9ba7bf5b9
<Gann> appspot被伟大的D禁用了，屏蔽了！！！！
<cfy> iFvwm: 崽崽阿
<deadlight> gae无效了？？
<cfy> iFvwm: 黑色闪电。
<deadlight> 悲剧呀！
<cfy> Gann: 什么阿？
<iFvwm> 黑色闪电 是啥。没url
<Gann> gae不能访问了，只能后台管理
<Gann> 伟大光荣而正确的D
<Gann> 有人利用互联网犯罪，干脆把互联网也禁掉
<cfy> http://goo.gl/XFtzE
<palytoxin> 用发微的时候才发现Gtap挂了
<cfy> iFvwm: http://goo.gl/XFtzE
<cfy> iFvwm: 还有科幻篇，惊变28天，要不？我有115 地址
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1132368
<cfy> iFvwm: 上面。
<iFvwm> 那你发到 eexp0000 我回家下
<Gann> http://gannspot.appspot.com
<cfy> iFvwm: ok
<iFvwm> paolo.bacch@tin.it; Failed; 5.1.1 (bad destination mailbox address)
<cfy> iFvwm: 惊变28天那个么？
<iFvwm> url 都写上吧。不知道啥类型的
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<jiero> iFvwm: Gcompris 出新的了，仔仔还玩吗？
<iFvwm> jiero: ....你谁啊。这都知道。
<jiero> lol
<iFvwm> .
<luojie-dune> ...
<iFvwm> @@
<iFvwm> 5岁了，天天玩游戏，不需要这了。
<luojie-dune> 哈～
<luojie-dune> 那还好～知道玩游戏
<iFvwm> ld 你个间谍
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> 我怎么了。。。
<iFvwm> 隐秘的马甲，都是间谍
<luojie-dune> 我经常换 名/jiero archl的。
<iFvwm> 干嘛不用熟悉的nick注册
<luojie-dune> 你知道archl不知道jiero是你没灌足～
<cfy> iFvwm: 发了。
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> cfy: ok
<cfy> iFvwm: 记得加入-l ''参数。现在基本都要登录下载了。
 * archl 就是玩游戏的
<cfy> iFvwm: 或者你用115_client,服务器解析。
<iFvwm> cfy: 好。那-l 还不改成缺省的
<cfy> iFvwm: 缺省的话，每次都要登录一次，麻烦阿。以前也没有注意到。
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/127035 archl 怕你变妖精不成，都记录了
<iFvwm> env设置一个东西呢？ cfy
<archl> iFvwm: 算你狠
<archl> 再想个新名字去。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我记得某本书说过，用环境变量来弄是不好的阿。你基本无法期望别人也用这样的环境变量
<iFvwm> 啥哦。你自己的脚本用。
<iFvwm> 看书，就知道看书。
<iFvwm> 控制下流程而已
<cfy> iFvwm: 那别人用也要阿。我都懒得改了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 115是ylmf的东西。
<cfy> iFvwm: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/scripts/raw/master/115_down/115_client
<iFvwm> 这啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个服务器解析的。所以可以不用登录。
<iFvwm> 爬虫的？
<iFvwm> 太多重定向
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是。。。。我的路由器不能用www::mechanize,于是我就又写了一个。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不会吧。。。我curl都可以下阿
<iFvwm> 证书通用名 “*.github.com” 与所要求的主机名 “github.com” 不符。
<cfy> ....
<iFvwm> 不会放到115去啊
<cfy> iFvwm: http://pastebin.ca/2014479
<roylez> cfy: 我好困.....键盘还没到
<v_v> 昨天做梦，终于开战了
<cfy> iFvwm: http://pastebin.ca/raw/2014479
<cfy> roylez: 什么快递？
<iFvwm> 全是^M nnnnd
<cfy> roylez: 我的键盘是顺丰的。晚上上海发货，第二天中午到温州。
<cfy> iFvwm: .....
<chawxj> :/topic
<roylez> cfy: 中通
<cfy> iFvwm: 我email发你。。。
<roylez> ^M算什么大不了的
<iFvwm> 不要你
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<iFvwm> ^M丑死
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> 怎么会有^m?我不懂。。。
<iFvwm> 鼠标选择的。再y
<cfy> iFvwm: 发了。
<iFvwm> 没资源
<iFvwm> 资源
<cfy> iFvwm 什么没资源？
<iFvwm> 测试
<^k^> iFvwm, ....  13:06 
<cfy> 阿。。。
<iFvwm> 随便给一个试试
<cfy> iFvwm: http://u.115.com/file/f51612ce1c
<iFvwm> cfy: nnnnd 逗号分割读入，就你才这样
<iFvwm> 单行嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 阿。。。。啥阿?
<cfy> iFvwm: 你说-s?
<iFvwm> -f
<cfy> iFvwm: 我用正则判断地址的阿。
<iFvwm> 不方便
<cfy> ...
<cfy> ./115_client -f url，还不方便？
<cfy> ./115_client -f file，还不方便？
<iFvwm> 其他软件加url。都是整行echo到文件的
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<cfy> 不懂，或者./115_client urls也行阿
<cfy> cat file|./115_client -f -，貌似也可以
<NoIE> 问题解决了。
<NoIE> awk 'BEGIN{for(i=1;i<=40;i++){if(i<10){a="0"""i}else{a=i};print "ln ~/视频/电视剧/丑女无敌/第一季/丑女无敌/丑女无敌"""a""".rmvb ./丑女无敌第1季"""a""".rmvb"}}'|sh
<cfy> ...
<archl> 奇怪
<cfy> perl -e 'print "ln ~/xxxx/$_.rmvb ./xxx$_.rmvb" for (1..40)'
<cfy> perl -le 'print "ln ~/xxxx/$_.rmvb ./xxx$_.rmvb" for (1..40)'
<NoIE> cfy: 失陪一下，我去跳楼。。。
<cfy> NoIE: 阿？
 * archl 活动中。
<cfy>  13:23:14 up 3 days, 14:08, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<NoIE> 下次我也用perl。
<cfy> perl -e 'link "~/xxxx/$_.rmvb","./xxx$_.rmvb" for (1..40)'
<inuyasha> 请问ubuntu下有什么办法能恢复文件关联么？我的打开方式的设置文件貌似出问题了~
<NoIE> inuyasha: 我只会用Ubuntu tweak。
<Warm_HUG> archl: 发游戏的罗杰？
<NoIE> inuyasha: 您的名字好眼熟。
<archl> Warm_HUG: 你好迟钝。
<cfy> 每天中午同步一次时间  ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org
<archl> 	Warm_HUG: 有话快说！
<cfy> 每隔十天好了。
<archl> 去下载 openclonk 吧。
<archl> 建个服务器。
<mflex> 问个 tomcat 的问题...  默认配置一切正常， 改成80端口 本机正常，外网不能访问...
<mflex> 原因出在哪里呢， 防火墙是关闭的
<inuyasha> NoIE: 是犬夜叉~
<vissible> 有人用A卡hd3400系列的吗？你们驱动装上后一切正常吗？有没有偶尔不定时花屏死机的？
<NoIE> 用GT210，使用Blender的时候画面经常发抖。
<NoIE> 请问，thank you for your somesoftware in a long time , it is very beautiful . 这句话没有语法错误吧？
<ofan> vissible: 我的就是  没有花瓶
<tenzu> NoIE: 没语病，不过很别扭
<Decade> ofan: 能不能不要太多暗语？我看了半天才明白，花瓶=花屏。
<NoIE> tenzu: 谢谢，能提供进一步的信息吗？
<tenzu> NoIE: 中文想表达什么意思？
<Decade> NoIE: 直接就是谢谢他的帮助得了，后面说一句你给我的软件很好用。
<ofan> Decade: 打错了.. 花屏   sunpinyin词库里没这词
<NoIE> Decade: 好的。
<Decade> ofan: 冤念
<ofan> 有搞udev的么... 为什么remove时的RUN命令总是不执行?
<Decade> ofan: 我也打错了，应该是怨念来的。
<vissible> ofan, 你就直接装了驱动就OK了？
<ofan> vissible: 你说什么驱动 开源的?
<ofan> 我用的闭源的
<vissible> ofan, 我用的就是官网闭源的
<ofan> vissible: 一样,但我没花屏
<ofan> vissible: 可以看看Xorg的log
<Gann> 最近有好玩的软件没？
<vissible> ofan, 我的也是什么都正常，就是会偶尔给你来一次花屏死机，任何按键没反应
<ofan> vissible: 难道超频了?
<ofan> vissible: 可能硬件问题
<vissible> ofan, 没有超啊
<vissible> ofan, 温度，风扇什么的也都很正常
<Gann> 谁能教教我python啊，看了很多书还是不能做事啊
<ofan> vissible: 自己装的官方驱动?
<vissible> ofan, 对
<lubcat> encoding declared..如何声明啊。。。
<lubcat> 提示： no encoding declared
<HELLooo> 里面各个是机器人？？
<lubcat> 这个要如何解决呢？
<ofan> vissible: 用源里的 别自己装
<HELLooo> 那个？
<vissible> ofan, 源里的不好，最大化延迟的历害
<vissible> ofan, 风扇也狂转
<lendage> 大家都不再？
<Gann> appspot被屏蔽了，他娘的
<Gann> 有好玩的东西吗
<Gann> 最近的jstock不错
<MaskRay> Gann: 不好意思，我昨天有事，所以关掉 gmail 了
<lkk-> vim 在输入 } 时 自动插入对应的{的行内容的插件是什么?
<Gann> 我还在线吗
<NoIE> Gann: 您已经掉线了。
<lubcat> 啊啊啊啊啊~~~
<jingwen> 我还在线吗
<hk1> 大家都掉线了
<lubcat> 不同的编码是如何声明的啊？！
<jingwen> lkk-:: 同问
<MaskRay> Gann: 不好意思，我昨天有事，所以关掉 gmail 了
<lubcat> Non-ASCII character。。。。but no encoding declared
<lubcat> 如何声明呢？
<lkk-> jingwen: 我以前有的,后来禁用了一些插件,搞混了
<jingwen> lkk-:: 很酷的，不过我不懂，
 * NoIE 请问，普通用户使用每日更新版的软件对上游的开发工作有帮助吗？
<jingwen> 哪个用OOPS呢
<iFvwm>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iFvwm>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<lubcat> 麻将体、
<lkk-> > '打倒EE'.ii
<palomino|working> LOL
<^k^> lkk-, 打҉倒҉E҉E
<Decade> lkk-: 要打内战了？
<NoIE> > print "Hello World"
<^k^> NoIE, (eval):1:in `write': Insecure operation `write' at level 4
<lubcat> ......
<lkk-> > sprintf "HELLO WORLD"
<iFvwm> rubbish
<^k^> lkk-, HELLO WORLD
<jingwen> iFvwm:: d看着很费劲
<iFvwm> 没有趣的东西
<iFvwm> 要不玩玩破马
<lkk-> > 'print'
<^k^> lkk-, sprintf
<if_else> 各位，默认使用 useadd 没有指定 密码，使用 su 切换用户时，提示错误？何解，谢谢
<ofan> 有没有熟悉udev规则的 remove时总是不执行RUN的语句怎么搞?
<breadcrumb> ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<breadcrumb> ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<Decade> breadcrumb: Excuse me,can you typing any word that we can read?
<lkk-> kk@ub1:~$ uname -a
<lkk-> Linux ub1 2.6.37-7-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 26 19:25:03 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<lkk-> Decade: 如果你用linux, 你就能read it
<Decade> lkk-: ubuntu 10.10，是linux吗？
<breadcrumb> Decade ok
<wars> haw-haw!
<lkk-> Decade: 哦,确实不能read
<wars> 晕了
<wars> 有 北京的吗
<cfy> MaskRay: Net::IRC,怎么查询whois的?
<Decade> breadcrumb:  我没有恶意，不过我确实看不懂是什么，连是什么单词都不知道，对不起。
<wars> :-)
<cfy> iFvwm:   Net::IRC,怎么查询whois的?
<iFvwm> @r=$self->sl_real("WHOIS ".$w);
<iFvwm> $self->whois($w)
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦?可以这样的....
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会…………
<breadcrumb> 我住在一个洞穴
<lkk-> breadcrumb: 怕阳光?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的bot靠nick来判断master阿...
<lubcat> ...
<cfy> roylez: 用了ducky1087,再用笔记本的就感觉机械的按起来要轻,
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 年末了，都没人说话了。
<roylez> cfy: ...还没到，伤心
<roylez> happyaron: harpy ...
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席，您找harpy?
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵,快得吧,我的包,从北京到上海就只要1天
<roylez> happyaron: 一点都不好笑...
<roylez> cfy: 2010-12-08 21:44 快件到达【北京】,上一站是【北京中关村】
<cfy> roylez: .
<roylez> cfy: 我的地址的邮编写错了，应该没什么影响的吧
<cfy> roylez: 以前教科书说邮编可以使寄信变快
<oinil> bash的vi模式，如何快速引用上一条命令的最后一个参数？
<roylez> cfy: 是吗
<cfy> roylez: 嗯.是啊.不过上海应该快的呀.
<cfy> tesnt
<roylez> cfy: 中通，谁知道...
<cfy> roylez: 貌似申通最烂.不过网上搜都搜得到
<cfy> xx 垃圾   ->    都垃圾...
<Gann> 刚才ping局域网内的机器，居然不能ping通，明明在线的阿
<Decade> Gann: 通过路由吗？
<cfy> iFvwm: whois返回个11啥意思?
<cfy> Gann: 关了ping了吧.
<Decade> Gann: 如果通过路由就有可能。
<cfy> Gann: 让它ping你.
<ofan> oinil: Alt+.
<cfy> Gann: nmap -pn ip
<Gann> Decade: 有些机子可以ping通
<iFvwm> 11行？
<iFvwm> @——
<Decade> Gann: 那可能软件上关了，装了防火墙。
<cfy> iFvwm: å°±11
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦,我懂了
<Gann> Decade: 别人可以看到我
<Gann> Decade: 我却ping不到他
<Gann> Decade: 是不是很不公平哦
<Decade> Gann: 你ping他是有什么问题要解决？还是仅仅是不想让人ping?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我的自己弄得函数截断了.
<cfy> Gann: 不.
<Gann> Decade: 因为我在linux里无法用光纤的拨号软件，只能用他们的共享上网
<Decade> Gann: ？光纤的拔号软件？你是哪种拔号上网？
<cfy> Gann: 人家胆小呢....被ping出来...就等于要收到攻击...胆小行为
<iFvwm> cfy: 你干嘛。路由里面可以跑了？
<Gann> Decade: 所以我想ping一下哪些机子在线，然后可以共享上网，把他的IP当网关就是了
<ofan> 光纤哦.... 这么nb
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以的.我写.写好就好了.
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以的.我在写.写好就好了.
<Decade> Gann: ……。
<iFvwm> 那模块可以？
<Gann> Decade: 用的是电信的商务助手，每次拨号会自动更换密码
<cfy> iFvwm: 路由里可以用Net::IRc
<Decade> ofan: 我也是光纤共享上的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以阿,全部perl写的阿..
<iFvwm> 额。我记得没这模块
<ofan> Decade: 网速多少
<Gann> Decade: 别人不在线就上不了哦
<iFvwm> 。哦。
<Decade> Gann: 咯，头疼。
<cfy> iFvwm: 自己下载,然后复制就好.
<Decade> ofan: 10MB。
<cfy> Gann: 用nmap!!!
<ofan> Decade: 这么爽
<Decade> ofan: 打算加到30.
<ofan> Decade: 有钱人啊
<Gann> Decade: 有没有办法查看哪些IP在线？
<Decade> Gann: cfy 12/09/2010 03:37:25 PM
<Decade> Gann: 用nmap!!!
<Gann> cfy: nmap是否可以查看哪些IP在线，如果ping不通
<Gann> Decade: ping不通的机子，nmap能显示吗
<cfy> Gann: 是的.
<Decade> ofan: 企业的，又不是我私人的。
<cfy> nmap -pn ip
<lkk-> http://www.yuanma.org/data/2006/0625/article_938.htm
<Decade> Gann: 嗯。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ruby多线程端口扫描器|Ruby,多线程,端口扫描器-中国源码网: 开放源代码&&编程
<ofan> Decade: 晕
<cfy> -Pn吧
<ofan> Decade: 网吧都100M了.......
<Decade> ofan: 晕啥？咱是生产型企业，又不是商务型企业。
<Decade> ofan: 商务型企业才可能用那么大的带宽。
<Gann> ofan: 不行阿 Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-12-09 15:42 CST
<Gann> Found no matches for the service mask 'n' and your specified protocols
<Gann> QUITTING!
<Gann>  
<Gann> ofan: 直接输入那命令
<Gann> 吗
<iFvwm> nmap -sP `routel|sed -n '2p'|awk '{print $1$2}'`
<ofan> 用arp request行不行?
<Gann> lkk-: 那个是脚本还是需要编译？
<lkk-> Gann: 脚本,直接运行
<Gann> iFvwm: 你这个以前给过我阿，那些ping不通的，实际上又在线的机子，你的这个没办法显示
<Gann> lkk-: 谢谢，我试试
<iFvwm> 方式不同而已。
<Gann> lkk-: 希望比nmap强
<iFvwm> 又骗人安装ruby
<Gann> iFvwm: 能帮我修改一下吗
<Gann> iFvwm: 我安装了ruby的
<iFvwm> 怎么可能比nmap强
<iFvwm> 自己man
<Gann> iFvwm: 老大，我是woman
<lkk-> :)
<Gann> iFvwm: 我不会man
<iFvwm> 你继续
<Gann> iFvwm: ping的看不到，怎么回事？
<cfy> iFvwm:     print STDERR ($self->whois('cfy'));
<cfy> iFvwm: 只显示11.....
<iFvwm> 不用ping的模式嘛
<happyaron> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/man /usr/bin/woman
<happyaron> 然后就能用woman了
<Decade> Gann: 他说的man不是指男人，是让你查手册
<iFvwm> cfy: 不知道了。我的就丢那里，没调的
<Gann> happyaron: 不要开玩笑，严肃点啦
<Decade> happyaron: 哈哈，有意思。
<cfy> happyaron: 变长了...
<cfy> woman->perldoc
<cfy> iFvwm: 奇怪.
<Decade> cfy: 一个ln，真身还是man.
<happyaron> 各位的www.appspot.com可以上么？
<happyaron> Decade: 那就去掉 -s
<Gann> iFvwm: 不用ping的模式要怎么改阿？
<Gann> happyaron: 我的不行
<happyaron> Decade: woman就成真身了。
<cfy> Decade: 变长了....谁会用?
<cfy> Decade: woman比perldoc短,所以可以弄下
<iFvwm> cfy: 找作者去问吧。说某函数没实现。
<iFvwm> 或者使用->sl
<ofan> 用arping
<iFvwm> 直接发命令的。
<cfy> iFvwm: oxk
<Decade> happyaron: 还是man,ln只是建个链，哪怕是硬链也应该只是个分身。
<Gann> happyaron: 别说这个了
<happyaron> Decade: 但是woman这个东西是真身形式存在于硬盘上的。
<iFvwm> 哈皮咋这么来劲
<Gann> ofan: iFvwm 那刚才那个命令要改称什么？
<cfy> iFvwm: 因为happyaron有woman了.
<iFvwm> 平时不掺入的啊。 happyaron
<ofan> Gann: 不清楚
<iFvwm> Gann: ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 囧...
<cfy> iFvwm:     print STDERR ($self->sl("WHOIS cfy"));
<happyaron> .
<cfy> iFvwm: 这样对么?
<Gann> iFvwm: 哈皮还是处男，对woman感兴趣大家理解一下。不过这事谈过了影响学习
<happyaron> 我没有使用这命令
<iFvwm> 改参数。具体的那不记得
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> cfy: 是啊。直接发，只是我不知道结果哪里取得
<Decade> Gann: http://www.pczpg.com/a/2010/0430/7045.html试试这介绍的arp大法。
<Gann> iFvwm: 帮忙改一下
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是吧.....
<iFvwm> 带返回的，的确不知道哪里取
<cfy> iFvwm: 用whowas返回12....
<Gann> Decade: linux下还建立bat批处理文件阿？
<iFvwm> libpoe-component-irc-perl cfy 要不，你换这个。 lol
<Decade> Gann: 咯，那是win下的，不过思路可以借鉴一下啊。
<ofan> 刚说了arping
<daniel> Is this ok? "nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-254"
<cfy> iFvwm: 好吧
<Decade> Gann: 只是把它的思路拿过来，linux一样可以用。
<Decade> Gann: daniel的办法可行，
<Gann> Decade: 老大，我还没学脚本阿，我的python还没学通呢
<daniel> Gann: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<Decade> Gann: 我也不是老大，我才进这里三天。
<Gann> lkk-: 提示有点问题  /usr/bin/ruby: invalid option -   (-h will show valid options)
<Gann> daniel: 1.0/24啥意思？
<jiero> 现在老大/大哥/高手都是栏称谓了。
<Decade> Gann: daniel老兄的办法应该可以的，把192.168.1.0/24换成你自己的lan段就可以了。
<Gann> jiero: 那要怎么才是好称谓？
<jiero> Gann: 直接叫名字
<ofan> arping 10.1.18.88
<Gann> Decade: 我的是192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254
<Decade> Gann: Yes.
<Gann> Decade: 那是不是  1.1/254   ?
<Decade> Gann: 那就用他那行就行。
<Decade> Gann: 千万不要改0.
<Gann> Decade: 24是什么意思
<Decade> Gann: 192.168.1.1是一个IP，192.168.1.0是一个Lan段。
<Gann> Decade: 好的。那么24是啥意思
<Decade> Gann: /24指的是子网掩码是255.255.255.0
<Gann> Decade: 好的，了解了
 * NoIE 生活大爆炸第四季第10集到底在哪儿？
<Gann> Decade: 看到结果，了跟刚才iFvwm说的是一回事，ping不通的就看不到
<ofan> 第四季?
<ofan> NoIE: 出新的了?
<Decade> Gann: 咯，不会吧？
<NoIE> ofan: 我看到第九集了。
<ofan> NoIE: 我擦啊... 电驴上的?
<Gann> Decade: 是的
<cfy> NoIE: 还没有播放.据说是10号
<NoIE> ofan: 恩。
<Gann> Decade: 这个咋也不行  http://www.yuanma.org/data/2006/0625/article_938.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ruby多线程端口扫描器|Ruby,多线程,端口扫描器-中国源码网: 开放源代码&&编程
<ofan> NoIE: hoho...有的看了
<NoIE> cfy: 谢谢。
<ofan> Gann: arping ip
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么发/whois呢?除了这个.就是直接发信息给server
<Gann> ofan: arp ip能不能连起来作？一个一个作很麻烦的
<iFvwm> cfy: 不就是sl和sl_real
<cfy>  iFvwm: 我指一般的客户端.
<iFvwm> .
<cfy> iFvwm: 比如opera 的.而不要封装过的.
<Gann> ofan: 能不能从192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254 全部自动arping
<iFvwm> 不就是 /whois
<cfy> iFvwm: 我加了个,#ubuntu-cn,就返回21了.....
 * cfy 其实是加了ibot1990
<iFvwm> Gann: 还在说，去看man。换一个不是ping的就是
<ofan> Gann: 不能
<iFvwm> cfy: 没明白
<ofan> Gann: 写个for也不难吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 就是加了参数后,->whois的返回变成了21
<iFvwm> Gann: 去用-sU
<iFvwm> cfy: 你还是说那模块？
<Gann> ofan: 真没写过脚本阿
<ofan> Gann: arp相关的工具也很多 自己找一个就是了
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯.是模块.
<iFvwm> 可还是没明白你啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我去#perl问问
<iFvwm> 嗯。
<Gann> 还是没解决问题阿
<iFvwm> 把哈皮带去。省的说不清
<Gann> 等我学会了python，我啥都自己搞，懒得来问你们
<ofan> Gann: py有不是万能的
<Relaed> python不是万能的
<ofan> s/有/又
<iFvwm> sudo nmap -sU `routel|sed -n '2p'|awk '{print $1$2}'`
<iFvwm> 妹朵有点傻
<iFvwm> perl才是万能的
<cfy> iFvwm: 额....有人和我说.....这个废弃了....
<ofan> py估计找本书2-3天就学会了
<iFvwm> 那是当然
<Gann> lkk-: 这个脚本有问题，运行提示错误  http://www.yuanma.org/data/2006/0625/article_938.htm
<Decade> iFvwm: perl也不是万能的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 然后要我自己解决...
<iFvwm> Decade: 那你举例
<lkk-> Gann: 哦,我试一下
<iFvwm> cfy: lol 那你用poe那个
<cfy> iFvwm: Bot::BasicBot
<iFvwm> 。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我说那个simple,他说这个也simple.
<cfy> iFvwm: 我试试吧.
<iFvwm> 这没必要吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 什么没必要?
<iFvwm> poe的，还可延续。
<cfy> iFvwm: poe啥意思?
<iFvwm> 就是升级版本
<iFvwm> 开始给你的那lib啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦...可是文件多得有点恐怖.....那我试试
<cfy> iFvwm: 手动复制有压力...
<iFvwm> libpoe-component-irc-perl
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 我的路由哪能这么装....要手动复制的....
<Gann> iFvwm: 这个管用了！！！
<iFvwm> 告诉你包名。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦,
<iFvwm> Gann: 说你要你women
<Gann> iFvwm: 是不是就把-sP 改成 -sU   ？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我晕...portage里没这个....
<iFvwm> 是。
<dawnfantasy> u8e68891  这个看上去是个unicode的串，怎么看对应的字符
<iFvwm> P是ping
<iFvwm> U是udp
<iFvwm> 一个一个刷
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: 豆腐
<dawnfantasy> iFvwm, 帮忙嘛
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: uni2ascii
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 我在想pack是不是可以.或者unpack
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: 你man，看是那个开关，
<dawnfantasy> let me see
<cfy> \u-escaped hexadecimal within the BMP, \U-escapes beyond the BMP, (e.g. \u00E9 but \U00010024) as used in Tcl and Scheme.
<iFvwm> 似乎没他这么长的。 u起头的倒是多
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> -a F
<cfy> iFvwm: 还是应该perl解决.....
<iFvwm> cfy: ... 打散再pack?
<cfy> 只是表示不一样.
<cfy> 先正则处理,再给pack吧.
<iFvwm> 直接print也可以
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 那是long long..
<Gann> iFvwm: Decade还有个问题，别人没开共享上网的，能否强迫他开了？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<iFvwm> 我最恨pack
<iFvwm> Gann: 强迫不好吧
<Use-Firefox> 'log
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<dawnfantasy> how ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我曾经用pack解析stardict,挺方便的.
<Gann> iFvwm: 只要能行就好阿，帮忙想一下怎么整这个，反正我只用一下他的网络，我在Linux下没法拨号而已
<cfy> perl -e 'use utf8;print pack("U*",unpack( "U*", "测" ))'
<Gann> cfy: 你是跟我说吗
<iFvwm> Gann: 去找hack版本的arping 攻击
<lkk-> Gann: 改好了: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82029
<ofan> - -
<cfy> Gann: 没有.
<cfy> Gann: nmap!!!
<Use-Firefox> No-Using-UTF8
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: 看了man没。似乎输出是空的
<iFvwm> ● echo u8e68891|ascii2uni -a F
<iFvwm> 1 token converted
<iFvwm> 没你这么长的。
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 你有没有弄个字和unicode的对照的?
<Gann> cfy: 怎么整nmao
<roylez> iFvwm: 又是你的倒霉脚本？
<cfy> Gann: nmap,你要啥效果?
<iFvwm> roylez: 那只眼看到脚本了？
<iFvwm> ● echo u8e68|ascii2uni -a F
<iFvwm> 蹨
<iFvwm> 短的才可以
<iFvwm> 豆腐的字太长你
<iFvwm> double long?
<Gann> lkk-: 我的咋还是那个错误阿
<dawnfantasy> iFvwm, 迷茫中
<dawnfantasy> mediawiki 里边储存的
<lkk-> Gann: 什么错误啊
<iFvwm> cfy: 你把 u8e68891 分成2个long试试
<Gann> lkk-: /usr/bin/ruby: invalid option -   (-h will show valid options)
<cfy> perl -e 'use utf8;print pack("U*","36456")'
<cfy> 蹨
<iFvwm> 这长的呢
<iFvwm> 分成2个
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 你那个完整的?
<dawnfantasy> 里边储存如：   u8e68891 u8e79a84linux
<lkk-> Gann: 那把第一行改成  #! /usr/bin/env ruby
<dawnfantasy> 这个u8e68891 肯定是一个中文字
<iFvwm> 再合成 uxxx uxxx再转
<iFvwm> 是哦。只是ascii2uni不支持这么长的而已
<cfy> iFvwm: dawnfantasy 有没有函数是10进制转换成16的?
<iFvwm> pl有嘛
<cfy> 应该是4个16进制一个字吧
<Gann> lkk-: 那个w还要不，第一行
<cfy> u08e68891
<dawnfantasy> 或者可能开头的 u8e 是 utf8 endlian之类的开头
<lkk-> Gann:  -w 后面都不要
<cfy> dawnfantasy: omg...还要考虑big endian?
<dawnfantasy> 我想杀了该死的 mediawiki
<Relaed> fuck!
<Gann> lkk-: 扫描是在扫描了，一直不停的扫阿
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 你至少给个表.
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 例子.这样好pack.
<Relaed> GAE在国内挂了?
<lkk-> Gann: 很快的
<cfy> 否则只能猜了
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么10
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么10 -> 16?
<iFvwm> hex吧
<Relaed> GAE挂了没有?
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了我不搞bot了....
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> iFvwm: hex不是16->10么?
<iFvwm> 那perldoc -f
<iFvwm> 我哪里记得哦
<cfy> ...
<cfy> pack里我找找.
<Gann> lkk-: 把127.0.0.1和192.168.1.1扫描完就没了
<lkk-> > foo = "抢床" ; Iconv.new("UTF-16", "UTF-8").iconv(foo)
<Relaed> hello ? 这里没人在国内么?
<iFvwm> cfy: 你哪里需要转hex?
<lkk-> Gann: 你要扫哪个网段?
<^k^> lkk-, ÿþ¢bŠ^
<cfy> iFvwm: 这里....豆腐那个.
<cfy> $hexval = sprintf("%x", $foo);
<cfy> 不smart
<iFvwm> 转啥。直接10进制输出就是
<lkk-> Gann: ips = ['127.0.0.1','192.168.1.1'] 这行改一下
<iFvwm> long
<iFvwm> ascii2uni认其他格式嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 正则嘛.....
<Gann> lkk-: 是不是把没个IP都写上去？
<iFvwm> 额。直接输出，打印就是
<iFvwm> 字节流
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 豆腐再给个例子.最好有对映中文.
<Gann> lkk-: 还有，这个似乎是扫描端口的
<lkk-> Gann: 我想想简单的办法
<dawnfantasy> 中文 －》  u8e4b8adu8e69687
<iFvwm> 最多反序一次
<cfy> 怎么这么长?
<dawnfantasy> 就是这样对应的了：（
<lkk-> Gann: 还是看 nmap 吧
<iFvwm> lol
<Gann> lkk-: 这几个端口用来干嘛的  Port:111 is Opend!
<Gann> Port:139 is Opend!
<Gann> Port:445 is Opend!
<Gann> Port:631 is Opend!
<Gann>  
<lkk-> Gann: windows 共享服务开的
<lkk-> ipc%
<lkk-> $
<dawnfantasy> 算了，用笨办法，一个一个导入mediawiki，再拷贝出来。。。。。。。
<Gann> lkk-: 哪个端口用来共享上网的？
<lkk-> Gann: 不清楚
<cfy> perl -e 'use utf8;print join " ",unpack("U*","中文")'
<cfy> 20013 25991
<cfy> 怎么会像豆腐那个那样这么长....
<dawnfantasy> 所以才无语了
<lkk-> > '中文'.unpack("U*")
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 难道不是unicode序列?只是hexdump的结果?
<^k^> lkk-, 2001325991
<dawnfantasy> 那开头的u8e干嘛阿。
<dawnfantasy> utf8 hex?
<cfy> e4b8ade696870a
<cfy> 8e4b8adu8e69687
<cfy> 额...
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 豆腐.....直接hexdump -C....
<cfy> u8不知道啥意思....
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 貌似是u8分割的.hexdump -C结果....
<Gann> lkk-: 我扫描 192.168.1.0-192.168.1.255
<Gann> lkk-: 不用扫描端口
<Gann> lkk-: 只要在线就行
<dawnfantasy> .......
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 你逃不了了....用pack.
<iFvwm> 记得哪里说过，那种格式的，应该不是unicode或者utf8
<dawnfantasy> ...............
<iFvwm> 你搜索下。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee..
<cfy> iFvwm: 就是直接转成hex的....
<cfy> 而且还是                  H  A hex string (high nybble first).
<cfy> high nybble first的.
<iFvwm> ？
<lkk-> Gann: nmap -sT 192.168.1.0
<iFvwm> 咋分开看？
<lkk-> Gann: nmap 有选项,你查一下文档
<Gann> lkk-: 好的，谢谢你了
<cfy> dawnfantasy:  perl -le 'print  pack("H*",$_) for split "u8","u8e4b8adu8e69687"'
<lkk-> Gann: 不客气
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 豆腐搞定了.
<dawnfantasy> perl -e 'use utf8; print pack("H*","e68891"),"\n"'
<dawnfantasy> 我
<dawnfantasy> ...........
<cfy> 呵呵.
<dawnfantasy> 呜呜，，，，
<dawnfantasy> 谢谢了。。BT 的。。
<dawnfantasy> 该死的。。 mediawiki
<cfy> dawnfantasy: 也是阿,你说要mediawiki理解unicode,多浪费阿....直接转换就好了.
<cfy> iFvwm: 用u8分割的.
<cfy> iFvwm: hexdump -C结果.
<dawnfantasy> 浪费什么。。。准确才好么。。
<cfy> dawnfantasy: unicode->utf8啥的不得查表么?
<cfy> 再说也不一定是utf8吧?
<dawnfantasy> 天杀的写着 u8
<HELLooo> 下午好啊
<iFvwm> nnnd 取个u8头。这不告示害人
<iFvwm> 居然split u8..
<if_else> 各位兄台，新建一个 -d /dev/null -s /sbin/nologin 用户用来登录，samba，但是可以连接，使用ls命令提示NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED listing \*
<iFvwm> cfy: 是这格式，想起来了。说过的
<iFvwm> 直接dump的
<cfy> iFvwm: ee....
<iFvwm> 有人搞过这样的事情
<dawnfantasy> 打倒阿姨
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: 估计是hh
<iFvwm> 喜欢搞wiki离线
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,戴维南定理会么?
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: 偷别人的资料是不好的
<iFvwm> 没听过。 cfy
<dawnfantasy> 。。。。。。
<dawnfantasy> 是我以前的wiki
<cfy> iFvwm: 假的吧...那你说你会电路分析....
<dawnfantasy> 坏了
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: 自己的？
<iFvwm> cfy: 我没学过这高级的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是吧.....电路分析最基本的了...
<iFvwm> 亥姆霍兹-戴维南定理
<iFvwm> nnnd
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<iFvwm> 说全了啊。前面的还记得点
<dawnfantasy> iFvwm, 以前的wiki.myfantasy.org
<dawnfantasy> 呜呜
<cfy> iFvwm: ....
<iFvwm> dawnfantasy: 有把妹的照片？
<dawnfantasy> hexdump后的信息，如何返回原始的信息。嘿嘿
<cfy> iFvwm: 快把 uni2ascii扔了.
<cfy> iFvwm: [un]pack搞定阿.
<missing> iFvwm: G4也扔给我快
<iFvwm> 我最恨pack，因为老不记得怎么写。太晦涩了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 查perldoc嘛.
<dawnfantasy> iFvwm, 没有。坏人
<iFvwm> 没空查
<iFvwm> 写东西，要行云流水
<iFvwm> 下班。晚上参观豆腐的新家。
<dawnfantasy> .......
<dawnfantasy> 来吧
<Gann> 各位，我的ubuntuone总是不能自动连接服务器
<cfy> 戴维南定理...
<cfy> ee不会....看来我自己动手好了...
<Gann> 我的ubuntuone谁帮帮我阿，不能自动连接到服务器
<Gann> 总是处于未登录状态
<Gann> 即使手工点击打开还是处于未登录状态
<Gann> 要点击登录了才行
<hyxin> 首选项里，找那个启动应用程序添加ubuntuone行不行
<MaskRay> 用 ptrace attach 了一个进程后，根据 /proc/**/maps 的信息读内存，关键字匹配后向其发送 SIGTERM。
<MaskRay> 经试验，gedit emacs 匹配到关键字后都会被终止，但 firefox 和 chrome 仍然存活
<MaskRay> 这是为什么呢？
<Gann> hyxin: 首选项里启动应用程序里有ubuntuone，但是就是不能自动连接到服务器
<hyxin> 我觉得ubuntuone 现在对我们还不太好用，所以我也不太懂，对不起了
<Gann> hyxin: 不要紧
<MaskRay> 如果关键字选为窗口标题，那么 metacity 进程会被终止
<ofan> ..
<jiero> 我头一次知道nautilus里可以用ctrl +Z 取消复制粘贴操作。。。
<hyxin> jiero，ctrl+s可以匹配
<dawnfantasy> 搞定了，
<dawnfantasy> 剩下的就是慢慢把页面转换过来了
<hyxin> dawnfantasy,搞定什么了
<miking> how to install w32codes?
<hyxin> miking,下载之
<dawnfantasy> miking, /usr/share/mplayer/scripts/binary_codecs.sh
<miking> If i am using bt4r2,how to do it?
<miking> the same?
<Use-Firefox> ls
<gebjgd> 有没有gui下的字体设置软件？
<gebjgd> 说白了就是类似gnome kde设置字体那样的软件给 wm用的
<gebjgd> 如何设置libreoffice的菜单字体？
<gebjgd> 为毛libreoffice的字体变成了彩云体？
<jiero> 为毛你有彩云体～
<gebjgd> jiero: 我下载了不少新字体
<jiero> 呃。我汉字就只有正黑
<gebjgd> jiero: 。。。。。删了那个字体就好了
<gebjgd> jiero: 我日。。。
<gebjgd> 为毛阿
<jiero> 我装了139族字体～
<jiero> 只有正黑一族——不对还有Droid Sans Fallback
<jiero> 137非中文。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: win字体我都有
<gebjgd> jiero: mac os字体我也有
<jiero> gebjgd: win/os x字体我都没有～～～
<jiero> 但是这样你也不能比我的还多吧～
<gebjgd> jiero: 你fonts下多大？
<17SAALG4P> ?
<jiero> gebjgd: ~/.fonts 63.7
<jiero> mB
<gebjgd> jiero: 还不够我的零头
<jiero> 你是中文的。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 中文英文都算上
<jiero> 一个中文的就顶20个。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你用KDE还是GNOME?
<92AABQOXN> :)
<gebjgd> jiero: 都不用
<gebjgd> jiero: openbox
<jiero> 那好，用font-manager
<jiero> http://code.google.com/p/font-manager/
<xiangtong> 晚上好，
<gebjgd> jiero: 我看看
<xiangtong> 各位。
<langhun> :)
<xiangtong> 哪位知道，架设邮件服务器的要求吗。
<xiangtong> 好象没有什么人嗨。
<gebjgd> jiero: 用不了
<xiangtong> 什么用不了啊，
<xiangtong> 架设邮件服务是不是一定要有一个域名和固定的IP
<gebjgd> jiero: 能用了
<gebjgd> jiero: 考。
<gebjgd> jiero: 206个
<jiero> gebjgd:  比我多好多～～～
<jiero> 我才139～
<gebjgd> jiero: 还好吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 早就和你说了
<jiero> 看来windows和mac都预装了不少～
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩那
<jiero> gebjgd: 装个hedgewars来玩
<gebjgd> jiero: 啥游戏？
<gebjgd> jiero: intel显卡能行么？
<jiero> 行。
<jiero> 类似百战天虫
<jiero> 2D版本的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 无聊。
<gebjgd> jiero: 正在玩0ad
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 你无不无聊。。0AD那种垃圾。。。
<ofan> 有熟悉udev挂载规则的没? 怎么同样的条件add就执行,remove的就忽略了?
<gebjgd> jiero: 就爱rts
<jiero> gebjgd: 我比你更爱RTS。
<gebjgd> jiero: 准备攒个台式机
<gebjgd> jiero: 就跑游戏用
<jiero> 我也是
<jiero> 疯了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 正常
<jiero> 维护者告诉我需要5Ghz CPU 和双显卡才能跑的够快。。。
<chenwl> 请问echo 'hi' > txt写hi的时候有加锁吗
<chenwl> 两个进程echo 'hi'>txt和cat txt会出现不一致的轻快吗
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么游戏？
<jiero> SpringRTS
<gebjgd> jiero: 0ad?
<gebjgd> jiero: 不玩那个
<jiero> 好多游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 我说的是win下的游戏
<jiero> 呵呵。没在意
<gebjgd> jiero: 游戏机还是win
<jiero> 恩。一个人能玩几个游戏？
<gebjgd> jiero: ？？？
<jiero> 这个东西知足就行了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 有Spring的游戏，还有Linux很多其他游戏，我找不到非要在windows下游戏的理由
<gebjgd> jiero: 有
<gebjgd> jiero: sc2
<jiero> 垃圾吧。。
<gebjgd> jiero: wc3
<firebat_> diablo3
<gebjgd> firebat_: +1
<jiero> 我纯不感兴趣。
<jiero> 对那些。
<gebjgd> 我纯感兴趣阿
<firebat_> 就算视频泡mm也 不方便啊
<jiero> 我没说你～没有理由
<jiero> 我说的是我。
<gebjgd> firebat_: 不泡mm了
<gebjgd> firebat_: 有老婆能天天爱爱
<jiero> 直接抱回家就不用视频了。
<firebat_> 下班了
<firebat_> 88各位
<NINJAKING> 什么是Spring游戏
<jiero> Spring RTS
<NINJAKING> 楼上也想搞台式机，我也有这想法
<NINJAKING> 哈哈
<huangg> exit
<NINJAKING> 群里有玩WOW的吗？
<huangg> NINJAKING: 举手
<huangg> NINJAKING: 我是说我是不玩的那一只
<huangg> 微米嘿
<jiero> 群里是哪里？～～
<gebjgd> jiero: 字体搞定了
<gebjgd> jiero: 删除了.fonts.conf
<gebjgd> jiero: 就好了
<NINJAKING> 偶尔玩玩，我刚开始玩，准备搞个台式机WINE玩玩WOW
<jiero> 除了我只外有玩Glob2 Hedgewars ZK KP EVO CT 的吗？
<NINJAKING> 有点晕，群惯了
<jiero> Trem有人玩我知道
<jiero> RavenChan: DarkRaven?
<NINJAKING> 偶尔游戏下，还是不错的
<farewellmyfriend> http://imagebin.ca/img/Jc0ylP.png 这图里面的 \cl 指哪个键,为什么直接按\cl没反应?
<farewellmyfriend> \cb
<farewellmyfriend> \chpl 这怎么按的?
<NINJAKING> IRC 就是不能泡MM
<farewellmyfriend> 说下吧.
<farewellmyfriend> O:-) 送个美女
<NINJAKING> 呵呵
<NINJAKING> 估计这#ubuntu有MM，哎，英文不行
<NINJAKING> 下班回家喽
<xiyuemu> 微软office 出web版来
<xiyuemu> 了
<NINJAKING> 地址
<farewellmyfriend> 搞程序的女人也要啊?我觉得很历害的样子.很恐怖
<NINJAKING> 明天再看吧
<xiyuemu> 绑定在LIVE服务里
<NINJAKING> 看来你没见过，程序员MM，呵呵
<NINJAKING> 回家了
<xiyuemu> http://office.microsoft.com/zh-cn/web-apps/FX100996074.aspx
<xiyuemu> office2010的界面，编辑时所见即所得
<farewellmyfriend> 很好...
<farewellmyfriend> 只是我那网速太那个了
<farewellmyfriend> 不要像google docs那样页面被重置就好:)
<gebjgd> xiyuemu: 没有tex的给力阿
<farewellmyfriend> 为什它自动清空我的内容..
<xiyuemu> gfrog: 这个就是普通办公用的吧，不然LINUX下做出来的PPT什么没法拿给同事
<gebjgd> xiyuemu: pdf
<gebjgd> xiyuemu: 给谁都行
<farewellmyfriend> 不是有openoffice吗
<gfrog> xiyuemu, 汗。。。 倒地中枪
<xiyuemu> gfrog: 可是有时候的确有做PPT的必要，比如我在学校经常做小组作业要做PPT，上课要去展示。
<gfrog> 继续倒地中枪
<gebjgd> xijiao: pps
<jiero> xlyuemu: 不需要。
<gebjgd> xiyuemu: pdf
<gebjgd> xijiao: 洗脚哥 对不起
<xiyuemu> 以前为了OFFICE和QQ我都要虚拟机装XP 现在都有WEB了
<xijiao> ...
<xijiao> gebjgd, 你是？-_-
<jiero> xlyuemu: 带个Portable OpenOffice.org去
<gebjgd> gfrog: 你死了多少次了？
<gebjgd> xijiao: 你猜
<jiero> xiyuemu: 带个Portable OpenOffice.org去
<gebjgd> xiyuemu: 你的网页打不开
<xijiao> gebjgd, 应该不是包子叔
<gfrog> gebjgd, 擦，估计那哥们是一只在跟你说吧。。。
<gebjgd> xijiao: 包子死了
<jiero> damn the Ubuntu font is shit...
<gfrog> gebjgd, 但是为啥nick补全会补全到我呢。。。
<gebjgd> xijiao: 买5w的破车撞死了
<gebjgd> gfrog: dunno
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 字体搞定了
<farewellmyfriend> jiero: 矮矮胖胖的,我觉得好可爱啊,我都把它设成网页字体了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 删了.fonts.conf就好了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gfrog> xiyuemu, 作业？ pdf不一样可以作presentation?
<gebjgd> xiyuemu: 你们应该用tex了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你如何配置字体呢？
<jiero> farewellmyfriend: 小字号就是不行。。。
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前用的gnome下的那东西
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> jiero: 我这里没有问题
<xiyuemu> gfrog: 老师要我们动态。。。PDF不会动。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gnome 后台开着？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不开阿
<jiero> gebjgd: 你看平时字体没啥。。。就是在empathy里太憋了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是设置一次就好了
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的没事阿
<gebjgd> jiero: 9号
<jiero> 刚才打 xiyuemu 我就看成了  xlyuemu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gnome的东西都删除了
<gfrog> xiyuemu, 你可以问候老师tm会动不？ 提这种诡异要求的老师，就该打死
<gebjgd> xiyuemu: 谁说pdf不能动？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不行吧……那个就改了 ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/font_rendering/%gconf.xml  这需要 gconfd 一直运行着的
<xiyuemu> gfrog: 哎呀//PDF也可以有那种动态效果？没见过哦
<gfrog> xiyuemu, 同没见过，听 gebjgd 讲。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> PDF的效果主要有8种。
<jiero> 还是太少。
<jiero> 用inkscape吧。
<jiero> 作sozi的，只有一页就搞定。
<alvin_rxg> 掉线了？
<xmj>  
<xmj>   　　　掉线了　还能把消息发出来？
<xmj> 　　　有高手在不？
<gfrog> 有人没？
<alvin_rxg> 高手都死了
<gfrog> 有人没？
<xmj>   问个很菜的问题！
<wars> 有
<gfrog> 现在的bot都改私聊了，真没意思，哈
<xmj>    有活着的不， 出来冒个气撒
<alvin_rxg> 高手都死了
<wzlxx> arch里面的vi不是vi？？
<xiyuemu> 活着的不是都已经冒泡了么
<wzlxx> 怎么里面是一个链接？
<gfrog> wzlxx, 现在基本都这样，都是vim的链接
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: vi 是 vi, vim 是 vim
<wzlxx> gfrog: 是ex的链接…
<wzlxx> arch里的vi是ex的一个链接…
<reiv> wzlxx: alias vi=vim
<wzlxx> 今天刚发现的～
<wzlxx> reiv: 我没有vim了…平时改配置的时候想要个vi就可以了～
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 你应该了解 ex 是什么意思的咯？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg:  好像跟ed有关～?
<alvin_rxg> ...
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 嘎嘎，我不知道啊～
<alvin_rxg> 我只知道 ed 是个没人用的东西
<caleb-> ed 很好用的，你们不要黑它
<wzlxx> ex好像是从ed过来的～不太清楚～
<alvin_rxg> 字体测试
<wzlxx> caleb-: 你emacs里用了desktop了吗？
<alvin_rxg> fine well
<wzlxx> /usr/bin/vi -> ex
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> Arch里面是这样的～
<Warm_HUG>         
<Warm_HUG>  
<wzlxx> cfy: 在不在？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gconfd?
<wzlxx> cfy: EMACS里用了desktop没？
<alvin_rxg> 字体测试
<alvin_rxg> fine well..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果然
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那东西怎么自己开启的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我之前忘了加 文泉驿等宽 的配置了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> gfrog: 去看tex beamer
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gconfd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这边是 networkmanager 所要依赖的……  `pstree`
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 如果再开点别的啥，又一个需要 gconfd 的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一堆依赖
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你用 eog 不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看看 ~/.gconf/apps 里边，有哪些是你要用的
<Gann> 在emacs里不能打开两个shell的buffer?
<Gann> MaskRay: 在emacs里面，不能打开两个不同的shell吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: :: at-spi: benötigt gconf>=2.31.91
<gebjgd> :: chromium: benötigt gconf
<gebjgd> :: evince: benötigt gconf
<gebjgd> :: gconfmm: benötigt gconf>=2.28.1
<gebjgd> :: gedit: benötigt gconf>=2.32.0
<gebjgd> :: libgnome: benötigt gconf>=2.32.0
<gebjgd> :: libgnome-data: benötigt gconf
<gebjgd> :: libgnomekbd: benötigt gconf>=2.32.0
<gebjgd> :: libsoup-gnome: benötigt gconf>=2.32.0
<^k^> gebjgd:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzlxx> Gann: 把一个改名再开另一个～
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哎？ ^k^ 不是对你挺好的么？
<Gann> wzlxx: 谢谢
<wzlxx> Gann: 不用～
<wzlxx> Gann: 你用了desktop了没？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看到了么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一堆东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你用着吧。可以的话，删了 ~/.gconf/desktop
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: chrome也要阿
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我试试看字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: evince还依赖gconf
<wzlxx> 谁用的emacs里面的字体用的是什么？我对字体设置太无语了～总不能我一个一个去试吧～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一堆东西依赖gconf，没辙没辙的
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就这样。gconf好用就行了
<alvin_rxg> o
<Gann> python里__xxx__到底是个什么玩意？
<kiss_kill> 貌似没什么人说话阿？今天
<kiss_kill> 今天的主题是什么？
<wzlxx> emacs 的默认字体设置是在(set-default???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个东西删了没有什么问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .gconf/desktop
<wx85105157> 是很安静
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> gfrog: beamer可以做出所有的ppt的效果
<gebjgd> gfrog: 格式pdf
<kiss_kill> 真那么神奇？
<kiss_kill> 包括ppt里面的路线设置也可以？
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: 没弄过路线。不知道
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: 去看beamer说明书
<Gann> gebjgd: lyx用来写tex很不错
<kiss_kill> 没试过
<Gann> gebjgd: 可惜汉语支持我不会搞
<gebjgd> Gann: 直接写tex就好了
<gebjgd> Gann: 没用过汉语
<Gann> gebjgd: 如果可以用汉语，那么就可以用它办公
<gebjgd> Gann: tex汉字支持问alick
<gebjgd> Gann: 他给过我一个配置。不知道放哪儿了
<gebjgd> Gann: 就是字体不同。剩下的一样
<Gann> gebjgd: 没看到他。
<Gann> gebjgd: 我现在都把lyx的配置搞乱了
<gebjgd> Gann: 不用lyx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: libreoffice的字体问题解决了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我把那个彩云体删除了。就好了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 就这样？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好诡异的问题
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩
<gebjgd> 相当的蛋疼的问题
<gebjgd> 娘了屎的
<gebjgd> alick给我的那个tex哪儿去了
<Gann> gebjgd: tex如果说可以普及，那么一定在lyx完全汉化之后
<gebjgd> Gann: lyx只是一个编辑器
<gebjgd> Gann: 没有他tex照样普及
<gebjgd> Gann: 用tex的人多了
<wzlxx> 晕，原来现在的emacs字体设置和原来的不一样了～
<jiero> 谁不知道PDF是可以随意修改的！
 * caleb- 不知道
 * wzlxx 也不知道～
<wx85105157> 可以
<gebjgd> jiero: 如果上锁了就不行了
 * wzlxx 现在还不知道怎么改～
<yangyang_1370> 刚进来 不敢说话 我是 小菜鸟
<wzlxx> caleb-: 你的eamcs是怎么用的desktop?
<caleb-> wzlxx: 我是 vi 党人
<wzlxx> caleb-: 记错了～
<MaskRay> Gann: C-u M-x shell
<wzlxx> MaskRay: desktop是怎么用的啊？
<Gann> MaskRay: 不用改名阿？
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: #archlinux => Caleb ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: networkmanager进daemon + gnome keyring + nm-applet?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你可以试试看wicd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 启动时连接……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的自动链接的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开 nm-applet ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那都自动的！ 我要的是，登录之前，还没有 nm-applet 的时候！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道
<alvin_rxg> CONNECT ON BOOT
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: networkmanager自动了
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> 那开屁的 nm-applet
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就不知道了。我2台机器都可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开机。不登录的时候。nm-applet没起来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网络已经脸上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以从另外的机器ssh登录
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你 nm-applet 开着干嘛……多浪费 screen 空间
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这下彻底和谐了，用扫描内存的方式屏蔽网站，不怕代理了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为了换别的无线网络阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: openvpn什么的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 图片代理先不管
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 必需的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 经常用？要用的时候再开呗
<flh_> 请教了：rm -rf 排除目录而不是行件？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 习惯了。我喜欢东西都在。
<jiero> 用OOo导出的PDF使用 Hybrid 选项就可以直接作为OOo使用的文件编辑——PDF随意修改是这个意思。Inkscape可以修改是另一回事了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 外面暴雪……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 4G内存无压力
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大晴天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> jiero: tex出来的pdf呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 屏幕空间……不是内存，我1G用着也没大问题
<hkuieagle> hello,现在一般怎么翻墙？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: tint2,地方足够
<jiero> gebjgd: 没门。
<gebjgd> jiero: 那就是了
<gebjgd> jiero: 没用
<blueghost> 中国中产阶级确实崛起，但是崛起之后并没有对西式民主表现出过多的在意，反而是开始享受有车有房的生活，并没有萌发西方所期望的所谓“政治诉求”和“政治冲动”。
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 干活踢人了
<blueghost> 中产阶级 多幸福啊, 已经享有车有房的生活了
<tenzu> 这厮今日不正常
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 干活踢人了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 干活踢人了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 干活踢人了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 踢人了
<^k^> gebjgd:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jiero> 。。。
<tenzu> 。。。
<ofan> - -
<blueghost> 新华网北京１２月７日电 外交部发言人姜瑜７日在例行记者会上说，全球已有１００多个国家和国际组织明确支持中方反对今年诺贝尔和平奖的立场。
<blueghost> 中国多 自豪
<tenzu> 呼叫OP,呼叫OP！
<gebjgd> ^k^: 靠
<alvin_rxg> (12:53:51) gebjgd: wzssyqa: happyaron: 干活踢人了
<tenzu> 老小真给力
<happyaron> gebjgd: 到gtalk上叫我。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 哦。。。忘记了
<happyaron> tenzu: :)
<happyaron> gebjgd: 还是tenzu反应快。
<happyaron> blueghost: ...
<jiero> http://tug.org/applications/tex4ht/mn.html
<tenzu> 我脑筋转的快，嗯嗯
<gebjgd> jiero: 我靠。也行了？
<gebjgd> jiero: 不爽
<gebjgd> jiero: 自己的pdf让别的人修改，很不爽
<gebjgd> jiero: 有版权的 copyright
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还不行？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: networkmanager?
<alvin_rxg> nöp
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 测试得在 重启后
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦。什么ck用了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 让你折腾debian testing。这就是报应。。。XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch嫉妒恨你了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 去你的报应
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<Gann> 有熟悉python的吗？类的 __classs__和 self有何区别？
<wx85105157> XD神马意思？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 号称wicd也挺好用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过不知道对于openvpn的配置是否支持
<gebjgd> wx85105157: 侧头看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wicd 只是本地一些工具的集合体而已…… vpn 啥的还得另整
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<iVIM2> wicd大家用下来好么？
<wx85105157> gebjgd: 。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那还是nm给力
<hkuieagle> hello,现在一般怎么翻墙？
<wx85105157> gebjgd: 汗，，，看出来了。。。
<iVIM2> wicd大家用下来好吗
<Gann> gebjgd: 有熟悉python的吗？类的 __classs__和 self有何区别？
<iVIM2> wicd大家用下来好吗？
<iVIM2> 我这里wicd好像有初次连接延迟的现象
<gebjgd> Gann: 书上没有
<Gann> gebjgd: self到底是个啥东西？
<gebjgd> Gann: 你没个书阿？
<gebjgd> Gann: 自动给一个实例附上引用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买打印机
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计就是canon
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去saturn看看
<Gann> gebjgd: 我有书阿，看不太明白
<Gann> gebjgd: 附上引用是啥意思
<Gann> gebjgd: __class__这个呢
<Gann> gebjgd: 我现在努力学python是想作一个开源的江恩理论分析股票的系统
<gebjgd> Gann: __class__我没找到
<gebjgd> Gann: 我没还开始看python
<Gann> gebjgd: 我的appspot博客也一起被屏蔽了，不爽阿
<Gann> gebjgd: 咱一起学好不好？
<gebjgd> Gann: 不好
<wzlxx> ha
<wzlxx> 汗～
<Gann> gebjgd: 有个伴一起学不好吗？互相促进
<gebjgd> Gann: 那你要先陪我学qt + perl 之后才是python
<gebjgd> Gann: 你看行么？
 * wzlxx 晕倒～
<gebjgd> happyaron: 为什么我的xchat没有工具栏了？
<ofan> 擦 udev规则真够难搞的
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ctrl+F9或F7
<Gann> gebjgd: perl我以前也学了一下，现在把书都丢了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: xchat高手
<Gann> gebjgd: 那等你学完perl咱们再一起学python吧，我想集中精力学perl了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ee才是真正的高手
 * ofan udev的同一行的匹配规则必须要是同一个设备上的信息么?
<alvin_rxg> 学了 perl 干嘛还学一样的脚本语言……
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: ee是哪个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 职位要求
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 马甲多少？
<ofan> Gann: 我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: qt perl python ruby 一个都不能少
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 你问哈皮龙兄吧
<ofan> Gann: 不是
<Gann> ofan: 你好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 什么职位这么怪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: #arch-de?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: #archlinux-de?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: zweite
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么都是空的
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 你好
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> #archlinux.de
<alvin_rxg> Gann: ohayo
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 你是ee，被我抓住了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kao....
<alvin_rxg> Gann: who's fucking ee`?
 * CyrusYzGTt 大小眼的父神，请求你把大小眼赐回给我
<wzlxx> emacs里中文看着很难看～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: system-config-printer 1.2.5很不凑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: system-config-printer 1.2.5很不错
<alvin_rxg> o
<Gann> linux里要如何作才能让局域网内别人不能ping到我阿？
<aibert> 延迟好大
<pocoyo> Gann: arptables
<alvin_rxg> Gann: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Security/disable_ping.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Howtos: Security -> Disable ping response
<ofan> Gann: iptables 直接把 ping包丢弃
<Gann> ofan: 怎么设置？
<Gann> 能不能让别人arp都不到
<ofan> Gann: 不可能吧
<ofan> Gann: iptables挺复杂,还没研究过
<ofan> Gann: 网上应该有现成的规则..
<Gann> ofan: 要看的东西还真多
<gebjgd> Gann: iptables drop
<pocoyo> Gann: arptables
<Gann> gebjgd: 直接输入那个命令？
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用的是emacs吧？
<gebjgd> Gann: 去看wiki
<MaskRay> Gann: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<ofan> wzlxx: what?
<Gann> pocoyo: 有arptables吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 现在没用
<gebjgd> Gann: 你怎么跟个ubuntu用户似的
<pocoyo> Gann: 你说呢
<wzlxx> ofan: 里面的desktop这个功能我怎么用不成啊？
<ofan> gebjgd: ...........
<Gann> gebjgd: 我是ubuntu用户阿，老大
<wzlxx> ofan: 保存会话那个～
<Gann> 看来我不能用ubuntu了
<gebjgd> Gann: 。。。。。。哦。 湿茎了
<Gann> 被人鄙视阿
<happyaron> chromium 可以翻译了。
<Gann> gebjgd: 我想换个发行版了，这样歧视要不得，我又不是没用过别的
<pocoyo> Gann: arptables -A INPUT --src-mac ! 网关mac  -j DROP 除了网关的 别的都丢弃.
<Gann> MaskRay: 要sudo吧
<pocoyo> Gann: ping不到别人 别人也ping不到你 我试过
<kenifanying> happyaron,chromium怎么没有一个正式的发行版?
<kenifanying> 可以解释下不?
<happyaron> kenifanying: 正式的发行版？
<pocoyo> Gann: 共享都打不开.
<happyaron> chromium 就是trunk
<Gann> pocoyo: 算了
<wzlxx> ofan: 保存会话那个desktop  session那个两个～
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么用的？为什么一直有进程占用那个～
<kenifanying> 蒽,就是有个稳定点的,能让人找得到下载的发行版
<happyaron> kenifanying: build.chromium.org
<kenifanying> 找不到二进制的下载....
<happyaron> kenifanying: build.chromium.org
<kenifanying> 有RPM包?
<happyaron> http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux/
<happyaron> 没有。
<happyaron> 有binary zip
<Gann> pocoyo: 我想换回debian算了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<kenifanying> 我去看看
<Gann> pocoyo: debian和arch相比哪个好？
<kenifanying> happyaron是高手呀
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你刚才用wallop了？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 菜鸟
<Gann> pocoyo: 我想现在就装debian，把ubuntu格掉
<kenifanying> 刚还收到你Fedora的邮件列表....
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的打印机买了没有?
<gebjgd> happyaron: 没有阿
<pocoyo> Gann: 我还是喜欢 debian多一些 arch是神器
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 是，正要去saturn看看阿
<Gann> pocoyo: arch为何是神器阿
<Biscuit-Android> debian和arch都很好，现在用arch
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那你给我的私聊消息咋和/msg的不一样呢。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0038R1EWK?ie=UTF8&tag=sparwelt00-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B0038R1EWK
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不知道阿
<Biscuit-Android> arch安装有点儿复杂
<happyaron> e
<Gann> Biscuit-Android: 安装好之后呢？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 好贵。。。。
<Biscuit-Android> 安装后的滚动升级很方便
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你以为我是富二代阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 天下神器不可长保，执者失之，为者败之
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的动作可够慢的.
<Gann> debian我已经用过了，我想试试arch
<Biscuit-Android> 推荐Arch
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有收到我的信?
<CyrusYzGTt> 推荐BLFS《《《是LFS的进化体
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你什么时候给我发信了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 刚刚. , 测试一下.
<Gann> Biscuit-Android: 谢谢
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 有lfs的发行版本？
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 不是，是在LFS的可以桌面用的BLFS
<pocoyo> Gann: 神一般的男人才用 debian吧 简单稳定
<Gann> Biscuit-Android: 我现在没有刻录光盘，下载iso没有用吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 收到了吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> CLFS是多核用的还有x86_64 x64_64...
<Biscuit-Android> debian确实不错，就是更新比较慢
<Biscuit-Android> x64_64 ???
<Gann> pocoyo: debian的硬盘安装我也忘记了，教教我拉
<Biscuit-Android> 优盘安装的飘过
<Gann> Biscuit-Android: 我也没U盘
<Biscuit-Android> 呃……
<Gann> Biscuit-Android: 我记得我以前是在 硬盘安装成功过debian的
<pocoyo> Gann: 我是在xp下的硬盘装的
<Gann> pocoyo: 我直接在ubuntu分区下安装可以不？
<farewellmyfriend> 还是准备个U盘好,我的光驱坏了,有时候就靠U盘救命
<farewellmyfriend> 可以吧
<pocoyo> Gann: 不知道.
<Gann> farewellmyfriend: 能教教怎么整吗？我还是觉得ubuntu越来越大了，越来越有很多废物了
<Biscuit-Android> 应该可以
<farewellmyfriend> :-D没用过大便
<Biscuit-Android> 直接安装时选择ubuntu的分区覆盖就行了
<farewellmyfriend> ubuntu有哪些废物啊
<Gann> farewellmyfriend: 装ubuntu-desktop要装一大堆
<Biscuit-Android> ubuntu确实有很多用不到的软件
<Gann> 很怀念过去用debian的日子
<farewellmyfriend> 你过去用过啊!!!!
<Gann> 我是因为追求新的软件才来ubuntu的，现在我学python和emacs，才感觉有个debian已经很足够了
<farewellmyfriend> 你那时怎么装的- -
<Biscuit-Android> 求新用Arch
<Gann> farewellmyfriend: 那时是我弟弟教我装的，现在我弟弟很久不用电脑了，毕业后去广州打工了
<Gann> 我已经不求新，我求稳定，求够用，行不
<Gann> 不想你们年轻人老喜欢换女朋友
<Biscuit-Android> 当然行了……
<Biscuit-Android> 呃……
<farewellmyfriend> ubuntu不稳定啊?我觉得它字体实在太好看了.
<iVIM2> Gann: 你用Debian Lenny?
<Biscuit-Android> 这句话经典，可惜还没女朋友
<Gann> farewellmyfriend: debian字体也难看阿
<Biscuit-Android> 字体可以拷过来用嘛
<Gann> farewellmyfriend: 我还有个打算，我一律用开源软件
<farewellmyfriend> 我的意思是ubuntu字体好看
<reiv> Gann: 碰到硬件不支持，就郁闷了。
<iVIM2> Gann: ?
<iVIM2> Gann: Debian字体不错
<void1> debian字体不错？默认的字体简直不能看啊....
<Gann> reiv: 硬件我的也不是很新阿，两年前的笔记本，能装debian吗
<reiv> Gann: 求稳可以用debian stable
<void1> 上海宋
<farewellmyfriend> Gann: 一定开源才用??
<Gann> farewellmyfriend: 恩
<farewellmyfriend> - -
<Biscuit-Android> 直接从Win7中拷雅黑
<iVIM2> void1: 默认提供了一种机制，至于你喜欢什么字体当然要自己装的
<reiv> Gann: 买了新硬件，然后发现要2.6.36的内核才能支持，或者发现软件依赖于gtk-3.0。
<farewellmyfriend> 拷雅黑.....
<happyaron> reiv: ...
<happyaron> reiv: 我ubuntu10.04用mainline内核。。。
<Biscuit-Android> 嘿嘿，微软的字体确实不错
<Guest70412> wzlxx: 用了.
<iVIM2> void1: 主要觉得Ub没有在Deb上面做很多特别好的工作
<cfy> wzssyqa:
<cfy> wzssyqa: 发错...
<cfy> wzlxx:
<Gann> 现在debian发行版本是多少了？
<farewellmyfriend> 6
<iVIM2> Gann: 5.0
<iVIM2> Gann: 5.X
<Biscuit-Android> 好像是5.0.7
<farewellmyfriend> 哦- -
<pocoyo> Gann: http://www.debian.org/ 上面啥都有了
<kenifanying> 已经更新到5.07了
<pocoyo> kenifanying: squeeze都要stable 你们还 lenny 我真受不鸟了 我现在在考虑要不要一直testing 或者升级到 sid
<iVIM2> pocoyo: Squeeze是Testing
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 早冻结了.
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 代码冻结又不是意味着Stable
<kenifanying> 刚前几时才宣布的冻结代码
<iVIM2> pocoyo: Stable 2年出一个
<happyaron> pocoyo: testing比较好
<happyaron> pocoyo: unstable现在维护得少。
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 我语文学得不好  我 以为 都要 的意思是 快要
<Gann> happyaron: 那我装testing了
<happyaron> Gann: 坏了别找我。。。
<happyaron> 要想没问题，还是去用stable
<Gann> 哎，到底要怎么样
<Biscuit-Android> 危险
<pocoyo> happyaron: 前两天为了用ff 3.6 开了实验那个 安装后 反而感觉速慢了 又降了下来 还是 慢慢的比较适合我
<Gann> happyaron: 我就用stable了，我要稳定
<Biscuit-Android> 要稳定就用stable
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你可以用mozilla的二进制包
<Gann> 这些新东西我用腻了
<iVIM2> Gann: Testing还是很稳定的
<iVIM2> Gann: 比什么Ubuntu稳定多了
<Gann> 你们还要不要人活了，到底用哪个我都糊涂了
<kenifanying> 我用ubuntu,Fedora,openSUSE,被Fedora的yum整头大,现在还是找个稳定的用,要尝新虚拟一个就好了
<kiss_kill> gentoo
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
<kiss_kill> 其实都差不多
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你给我个地址来
<Gann> 我想问一下，ext4到底和ext3有什么好处？
<pocoyo>  :D
<farewellmyfriend> kenifanying: - -...
<Gann> debian是否支持ext4?
<iVIM2> Gann: 日常应用的话Testing完全可以
<iVIM2> Gann: Testing支持ext4
<Gann> 我在ubuntu下的/home分区是ext4，不想把它格式化掉
<iVIM2> Gann: 可以，到时候挂载上去就行
<Gann> iVIM2: 好，我确定用testing了，谁都别来劝我了，不然我杀人了
<kenifanying> lenny还没有ext4
<happyaron> pocoyo: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<iVIM2> Gann: 口业阿，阿弥陀佛
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不知道会不会改变~/.mozilla下的文件?
<kiss_kill> ext4某种程度上比3优秀。不过我上网本还是2。因为是固态硬盘
<happyaron> pocoyo: 会，但是3.6也还能用。
<iVIM2> happyaron: ext4比ext2慢吧?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你可以备份下。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 不一定
<kenifanying> kiss_kill:ext4有什么优势?
<Biscuit-Android> 好像是慢
<iVIM2> happyaron: ro的分区
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我还是3.5的
<kiss_kill> 速度上差不多。不过3以上都会记录
<kiss_kill> 固态硬盘少点擦写 好点
<Gann> 我反正感觉硬盘用啥格式都一样，如果可以的话，我愿意在fat格式里装linux，还不是一样哦
<Biscuit-Android> ext4的日志好像更强
<Gann> Biscuit-Android: 日志怎么强？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 那也不一定
<iVIM2> happyaron: 搞不清楚，网上误人子弟的文章很多
<happyaron> fast fsck
<happyaron> iVIM2: 小文件性能肯定是ext4好
<Biscuit-Android> 具体也不知道，好像在非正常关机后有优势
<iVIM2> Gann: fat不好
<happyaron> iVIM2: ext2的写入性能会好一些。
<Gann> iVIM2: 为何
<Biscuit-Android> fat太烂
<kiss_kill> fat不用很多年
<kiss_kill> 一直ntfs
<kiss_kill> xp
<Biscuit-Android> 一直ext4
<farewellmyfriend> 我U盘就是FAT的...
<Gann> aria2下载命令怎么又不是这个
<iVIM2> Gann: 数据结构落后，碎片多，IO错误多，等等
<kenifanying> 我U盘用NTFS...
<kiss_kill> 上网本一直ext2
<iVIM2> happyaron: aria2好像很不稳定
<kenifanying> 以前下Matlab的时候,5.多G
<Gann> iVIM2: 下载iso你说用啥好
<happyaron> iVIM2: 咋了？老版不支持ipv6
<kenifanying> FAT装不下
<Gann> iVIM2: 我下载了个flashget for linux
<void1> ext4可以关journal，感觉速度上可能不比ext2慢
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我经常下到的文件是残缺的
 * ofan udev的同一行的匹配规则必须要是同一个设备上的信息么?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呃，没有啊。
<iVIM2> happyaron: axel我从来没出现过类似错误
<kenifanying> Gann,Linux下有wget,curl这么好用的东西.怎么还用那个?
<iVIM2> happyaron: aria2有时候速度比axel快些，也不一定
<ofan> flashget有加速
<happyaron> iVIM2: 我从来不用axel
<happyaron> ofan: 不如迅雷
<kenifanying> 就是firefox,或者chrome也很不错,下载的时候
<kiss_kill> 不管XP还是linux，里面没有其他下载工具
<ofan> happyaron: 当然 但是迅雷在linux不好用
<kiss_kill> 都是firefox自带的
<iVIM2> happyaron: 说axel安全性有问题，我也不知道问题在哪里
<Biscuit-Android> axel不错
<kenifanying> 那是有P2P加速
<ofan> 不是
<iVIM2> happyaron: 主要是不清楚aria2的文件校验机制
<kenifanying> 就是有类似emule的模块的
<ofan> P4S的 flashget搞的
<happyaron> iVIM2: 我这里aria2没问题，要不你升级下它？
<happyaron> ofan: 那就去windows用
<ofan> happyaron: 不用win
<Gann> kenifanying: wget没有aria2好
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我再去问几个人
<iVIM2> ofan: 你用aria2么
<Gann> kenifanying: wget不能续传
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 你用aria2么
<ofan> iVIM2: 不用~
<kenifanying> 你下载也在上床,现在Windows下的QQ旋风比迅雷快
<kenifanying> wget可以呀
<ofan> Gann: 谁告诉你wget不能续传
<iVIM2> Gann: wget -c
<Gann> ofan: 错了，是不能多线程下载
<iVIM2> ofan: powerpill你用不
<ofan> iVIM2: 用
<kenifanying> iVIM2正解
<Gann> iVIM2: 我以前用过，感觉速度很快
<iVIM2> ofan: 有没有残缺包
<Gann> 太乱了，linux下居然不知道用哪个软件来下载好了
<iVIM2> ofan: 经常校验出错，然后重新下载那种
<ofan> iVIM2: 啥残缺包
<iVIM2> ofan: 我经常发生这种事情
<ofan> iVIM2: 还没有过
<iVIM2> ofan: powerpill内部就是用aria2
<kenifanying> 平常就用Firefox就好了
<kiss_kill> wget挺好
<lkk-> Gann: wget -c
<ofan> iVIM2: 用的什么源
<kenifanying> 也支持续传
<kiss_kill> firefox自带的也不错
<ofan> iVIM2: 只是外部调用
<iVIM2> ofan: 忘了，最近我用pacman不用powerpill的
<iVIM2> ofan: 觉得aria2下载1xxM的文件就心慌了
<ofan> iVIM2: 国内源还是国外的
<iVIM2> ofan: oversea
<kenifanying> aria2跟wget 比好在哪里?
<iVIM2> kenifanying: 多线程多人物
<iVIM2> kenifanying: s/人物/任务/
<Gann> kenifanying: 可以多线程的
<ofan> iVIM2: 奥 我都用国内的
<kenifanying> 我是配合wget跟curl
<iVIM2> ofan: 现在用国内发现pacman，然后把默认下载器改成wget -c速度也能撑满带宽
<iVIM2> kenifanying: curl怎么样
<Gann> iVIM2: aria2怎么下载torrent的bt文件
<iVIM2> Gann: man aria2有的
<kenifanying> wget下载整个网页很好
<ofan> iVIM2: 恩 不过分块下载能更快
<iVIM2> ofan: 我怀疑aria2的下载是校验大小是否满足
<happyaron> iVIM2: 你的版本是多少？
<kenifanying> 挺好用的,就是不支持递归下载
<iVIM2> ofan: 所以会出现残缺包
<kenifanying> 而wget支持
<iVIM2> happyaron: 稍等，我查下我这里的
<kenifanying> 两个互补
<ofan> iVIM2: 你用单独用aria2下载 校验试试
<iVIM2> happyaron: Debian Testing的，以前archlinux的无从考证
<iVIM2> ofan: 我就是单独aria2c
<happyaron> iVIM2: 版本号给我一下
<iVIM2> ofan: 上次下载一个iso结果md5不符合，无法挂载
<iVIM2> happyaron: 1.10.0
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我对screen用起来不熟
<iVIM2> happyaron: 切换比较慢
<iVIM2> ofan: 就没几天前
<ofan> iVIM2: 同一文件同样参数下载,看是不是每次都一样
<Gann> iVIM2: 下载个debian testing的iso，然后可以在ubuntu分区下安装吗
<iVIM2> ofan: 你怀疑？
<Gann> 我想今晚就装好阿
<iVIM2> ofan: 我每次aria2c -c -j6 -s6
<kenifanying> iVIM2你在哪里下的ISO,我用Firefox下的东东,4个多G都没问题
<iVIM2> kenifanying: 我说aria2
<iVIM2> kenifanying: 其他软件都没这样问题
<ofan> iVIM2: 二进制比较下,如果都错的一样,那基本可以肯定是aria2的问题
<kenifanying> 诶....
<iVIM2> ofan: diff?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呃，比我的还新呢，我的1.8.0
<iVIM2> ofan: 肯定是aria2的问题
<happyaron> iVIM2: 查查bug reports？
<ofan> iVIM2: 二进制比较的,貌似有个xdelt..什么的
<iVIM2> happyaron: 不知道Bugzilla在哪里，另外不知道如何搜索
<iVIM2> ofan: diff可以二进制的
<happyaron> iVIM2: debian么　/
<happyaron> iVIM2: bugs.debian.org
<iVIM2> happyaron: 现在是Debian Testing
<ofan> iVIM2: 不清楚 用的不多,也没看到二进制的选项
<iVIM2> happyaron: 觉得应该是aria2的设计问题，不是Deb包的编译
<Gann> iVIM2: -j6是啥意思
<happyaron> iVIM2: 可能是有bug
<iVIM2> Gann: -j6==6 jobs
<iVIM2> Gann: -s6==6 split
<happyaron> iVIM2: 你应该去报个bug，让debian维护人员帮你debug
<iVIM2> happyaron: 要注册？
<Gann> 大陆的debian镜像哪里有下载
<happyaron> iVIM2: 不对，你的aria2不是debian的吧。
<iVIM2> Gann: lupaworld
<Gann> iVIM2: 谢谢
<iVIM2> happyaron: 肯定是，我没编译过
<iVIM2> Gann: 搞错了
<happyaron> iVIM2: okay
<happyaron> iVIM2: 发送邮件到 submit@bugs.debian.org
<iVIM2> Gann: http://mirror.geekbone.org/debian
<kenifanying> 用ipv6的源会比教快点
<happyaron> 主题是 "aria2: 简单介绍你的问题"
<Gann> iVIM2: 谢谢了。debian也是半年一个版本吗
<happyaron> 内容第一行 Package: aria2
<iVIM2> Gann: 2年一个稳定版
<happyaron> 第二行 Version: 1.10.0-2
<iVIM2> happyaron: 英文么
<happyaron> iVIM2: 对
<happyaron> iVIM2: 然后空一行开始写你的详细描述
<happyaron> iVIM2: 写完发送就行了。
<wzlxx> emacs可以不用主题，就只设置一个背景色吗？
<Gann> iVIM2: 我想今晚就装好，明天就可以用
<iVIM2> Gann: 你要把Ubuntu冲掉？
<Gann> iVIM2: 对
<pocoyo> wzlxx: man emacs?   -bg color, --background-color color
<Gann> iVIM2: 我想在硬盘上装，然后保留/home分区，利用晚上的时间下载
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 谢谢～看的我眼睛疼现在～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我黑背景看着也眼睛疼... 盯着电脑就是害眼睛.
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 就是，很累
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 多出去走走是王道
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 怎么不重启加载配置文件？
<Gann> iVIM2: 是下载这个东西吗？  http://mirror.geekbone.org/debian/dists/Debian5.0.7/main/installer-i386/current/images/cdrom/
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 打开 配置文件 M-x eval-buffer ?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 你运行下 aptitude show aria2
<happyaron> iVIM2: 看版本是1.10.0-1 还是1.10.0-2
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 什么配置文件?
<wzlxx> pocoyo: .emacs
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 重启机器还是emacs?
<iVIM2> happyaron: 1.10.0-2
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 那就eval-buffer.
<happyaron> en
<iVIM2> happyaron: 维护者Patrick......
<iVIM2> Gann: 你过去有没有Ubuntu安装盘
<happyaron> iVIM2: Patrick是？
<iVIM2> happyaron: aptitude show不是有维护者的
<richard_ma> GAE被封了，我的Blog
<richard_ma> 有想骂娘的没有？
<happyaron> iVIM2: 嗯，这个人咋了？
<iVIM2> happyaron: 没什么，再次核对下信息
<ofan> vpn用户表示情绪稳定~
<richard_ma> ofan: 付费的啊？
<ofan> richard_ma: 恩
<zkwlx> python怎么实现提示音？
<richard_ma> ofan: 什么价格？
<iVIM2> happyaron: 看来我后面应该用.*这种表达方式,......另有含义
<ofan> richard_ma: 9 RMB/月
<Gann> zkwlx: 我也想知道
<pocoyo> happyaron: ~/.mozilla居然209M ...
<happyaron> pocoyo: 灭了它
<ofan> 给力~
<zkwlx> Gann, windows的简单，linux下的我只知道麻烦的方法，但只想要提示音啊
<ofan> 估计都是缓存~
<richard_ma> ofan: 算了，老子就在天朝混了
<ofan> richard_ma: OK
<ofan> zkwlx: py有相关模块吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: 都是我一点一滴积累起来的 灭哪个?
<iVIM2> ofan: Perl熟悉么
<zkwlx> ofan, 多媒体的模块都是write read的，就是可以修改不能播放啊
<happyaron> pocoyo: 里面的Cache目录
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 熟悉Perl么
<reiv> pocoyo: 把没用的extension删了
<ofan> iVIM2: 不会
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 设置成gray60了，但还是不太舒服～眼睛不行了
<reiv> 有人用btrfs的吗？
<ofan> zkwlx: 那也叫多媒体模块
<pocoyo> reiv: 留着吧 习惯了
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 肯定是.
<iVIM2> reiv: happyaron
<pocoyo> happyaron: Cache 貌似复制的时候 有个小错误?
<ofan> zkwlx: 不行就调用外部命令
<zkwlx> ofan, 呵呵，除非找第三方的
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那就直接不要它了。
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 很显然 不熟悉
<zkwlx> ofan, 哦？说说!有什么快速的简洁的！！
<ofan> zkwlx: aplay,mplayer等等
<pocoyo> happyaron: 压缩备份的时候居然有错 只能复制.
<reiv> 有个问题。通过nfs在btrfs分区上建立和删除文件，很慢（几秒，甚至超时）。但是修改文件没问题。
<iVIM2> reiv: Linux内核版本？
<ofan> zkwlx: aplay貌似只支持wave,mplayer支持的多,但是依赖也挺多
<zkwlx> ofan, ……mplayer…………我就是想响铃……
<reiv> 2.6.34-gentoo-r12
<iVIM2> reiv: upgrade to 2.6.36
<ofan> zkwlx: 有轻量级的
<reiv> server: 2.6.35-gentoo-r12
<zkwlx> 支持什么无所谓，越小越简单越好
<ofan> zkwlx: aplay
<zkwlx> ofan, ok我瞅瞅,thanks!
<reiv> 目前暂时sshfs替代着。
<happyaron> reiv: 最低双方都2.6.35，最好2.6.36或者以上
<reiv> happyaron: gentoo上面x86内核稳定版是2.6.35, amd64是2.6.34
<reiv> happyaron: 我把server升上去试试。
<happyaron> reiv: 加油
<happyaron> reiv: 2.6.36有飞跃
<reiv> happyaron: 今天不搞了（后台自己编译，要1hour），明天看结果。
<iVIM2> reiv: 你什么电脑阿
<iVIM2> reiv: 编译怎么这么长time
<kenifanying> 这里有没人用Facebook?
<reiv> iVIM2: 没用distcc，Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.10GHz
<reiv> iVIM2: bt机
<kenifanying> 以前一直想着翻出去看看
<iVIM2> reiv: 哦,我1.8GHz
<reiv> iVIM2: desktop大概5分钟。
<iVIM2> reiv: 你没精简
<iVIM2> reiv: ?
<kenifanying> 现在翻出去了,也没什么好玩的
<reiv> iVIM2: 精简过的。
<reiv> iVIM2: 机器慢而已。
<kenifanying> 上面没人.....
<iVIM2> reiv: 内核文件多大？
<reiv> iVIM2: bzImage, 2.3M
<iVIM2> reiv: distcc是分布式编译吧?
<kenifanying> clear
<reiv> iVIM2: 可以用desktop来编译的，不过是cross compile(amd64 -> x86)，觉得不太好。
<wulongji1> happyaron 在不？
<iVIM2> reiv: 哦
<iVIM2> reiv: 看来我精简的不够
<reiv> iVIM2: 其他软件包都是desktop编译的。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 有人找.
<iVIM2> reiv: 我竟然高达3.3M
<wulongji1> happyaron 在不？有事找你，
<reiv> iVIM2: 1.6M	vmlinuz-2.6.35-gentoo-r12.old
<pocoyo> wulongji1: 刚刚还在.
<iVIM2> reiv: 不对，你把东西都编译进模块了?
<reiv> iVIM2: 大部分在内核里。
<reiv> iVIM2: 7.7M	2.6.35-gentoo-r12
<wulongji1> 怎么查看谁是否在线？有查找功能不？我新手
<pocoyo> tenzu: 在?
<iVIM2> reiv: 哦.我没明白为什么编译时间差那么多
 * MeaCulpa 最近泳池无美女
<happyaron> wulongji1: 稍等下
<reiv> iVIM2: 一直就是这个时间。
<happyaron> wulongji1: 我重连网络，马上回来。
 * MeaCulpa 在这里谈论gentoo比谈论美女更OT
<iVIM2> reiv: 他们为什么1min不到就编译好了
<iVIM2> reiv: 感觉主频率差距没这么大
<reiv> iVIM2: 那是什么机器呀。精简过的内核 Q6600 2.7G 5min
<reiv> iVIM2: 估计是i7吧。
<wulongji1> 晕，找谁，谁就下线了，这么巧
<reiv> iVIM2: 而且实在ram fs里面。
<iVIM2> reiv: ramfs?
<Gann> 请问，elisp可以写可执行的脚本吗？
<happyaron> back
<reiv> iVIM2: 编译有一部时间是花在IO上的。
<pocoyo> wulongji1: 等一下. 他肯定马上回来. 你先看 Destine 在不在.
<iVIM2> reiv: 我不清楚ramfs怎么操作，只知道tmpfs
<happyaron> wulongji1: back
<reiv> Gann: 用shell吧。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我回来了。
<Gann> elisp可以写课执行的脚本吗？rei
<wulongji1> 呵呵，
<Gann> reiv: elisp可以写可执行的脚本
<reiv> iVIM2: 我就是这个意思。内存文件系统。
<wulongji1> 我单独给你发消息了，可以答复我不？ happyaron
<reiv> Gann: 可以的。
<happyaron> wulongji1: ok
<iVIM2> reiv: tmpfs和ramfs还是有点区别的，tmpfs还包括交换分区
<wulongji1> happyaron是论坛管理员吧
<happyaron> wulongji1: 我尽量回答
<Destine> pocoyo, ？
<happyaron> wulongji1: 是
<flh> 请教：我原来安装系统的根目录是/dev/nfs  换成/dev/sda5 硬盘根目录后，启动到网络时，失败了
<iVIM2> reiv: 我不知道怎么弄可以只在内存里面
<Gann> reiv: 前面要什么格式吗？/usr/bin/python这样类似的吗
<reiv> iVIM2: 我的意思＂ram fs" -> RAM文件系统。不是特指某种文件系统，而是指把文件放在RAM里的文件系统。
<happyaron> 网络杯具
<happyaron> 速度极慢
<pocoyo> Destine: 呃.我没事. 美女在啊...
<Destine> pocoyo, what?
<Destine> pocoyo, 你叫我做什么？
<flh> reiv: ram格式能不能以nfs方式共享出来？
<reiv> flh: 应该可以的。
<pocoyo> Destine: 我没事 叫错了 还不行么 :D
<flh> reiv: 以前我把无盘系统放在上面，好像没有成功
<Destine> pocoyo, pocoyo pocoyo pocoyo pocoyo pocoyo pocoyo
<reiv> flh: google一下吧。我没试过。
 * pocoyo 暂离ing...
<iVIM2> reiv: 原来可以mount -t ramfs的
<reiv> Gann: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsScripts
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Emacs Scripts
<reiv> iVIM2: 和-t tmpfs一样的呀
<happyaron> wulongji1: 你再注册个id，什么也不要做直接给qiang_liu8183 发站内信询问原因。
<iVIM2> reiv: 前两天我构建archlinux的时候用过mount -t tmpfs none /var/cache/pacman/pkg
<wulongji1> 我都注册两次了，好吧，我再试试
<happyaron> wulongji1: 不要发贴，而是直接发站内信
<happyaron> wulongji1: 他认为你的帐号是bot
<wulongji1> 好的
<wulongji1> BOT
<wulongji1> BOT是什么，机器人？
<wulongji1> happyaron ？bot是什么意思，呵呵，我新手
<pocoyo> wulongji1: 少讨论QQ的问题 免得误以为是机器人
<wulongji1> 好的，我联系下管理员再说，谢谢了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: wiki是没写滴？
<Gann> reiv: elisp是不是不怎么实用哦？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我断线了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么时候?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看中了epson的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 因为耗材便宜
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那就下手呀.
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没写啥?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你这嘟囔这也有些日子了.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看价格呢
<reiv> Gann: elisp比较时候文本编辑，做其他任务不太适合。
<reiv> s/时候/适合/
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 看的如何了?
<wzlxx> emacs org-mode谁用过吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: hp的耗材便宜
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 但是saturn的那个型号我忘记了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 佳能的替代品到处都是.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不是
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: canon的新型号替代品很少
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 比如canon 的mp 250
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 而且canon不默认支持linux
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: hp和epson默认完美支持linux，打印扫描复印都行
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 哦对, 这个也是现在买东西需要考虑的事情.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 佳能的老型号确实耗材有替代的。新的没有了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 慢慢的也能出来吧.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 要等阿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: hp的17块的原装墨盒能打800张！
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: hp太tmd的值得了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 决定了，去satrun买HP Photosmart Plus All-in-One - B109a
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 其实, 如果打印的东西不多的话, 买那个都几乎差不多.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 多阿
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: 花枪哥
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 老婆那个专业就是tmd的印刷店的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<linyiou> 怎么打出中文来，我现在是再文档里打好粘贴进来的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那个打印机好像没什么关系吧.
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<roylez_> .
<pocoyo> Destine: 你能解封不能?
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席安在.
<roylez_> ...
<Destine> pocoyo, 能啊。
<gebjgd> fisf
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: ？？？什么关系？
<pocoyo> Destine: 你真帅~~
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 专业和打印机.
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 貌似奇瑞的车很省油啊
<Destine> pocoyo, what?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有关系
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 天天打印东西
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那就是我无知了.
<pocoyo> Destine: 我看不懂洋文
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 天天给个40多页的pdf
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 利盟有个便宜的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 可以用无线
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我2个哥们都是买了速腾
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你自己慢慢琢磨吧
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 叼....速腾好贵的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 15w
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你买的是车，不是自行车
<richard_ma> 计算机专业超强回复：
<richard_ma> 5pON5L2g5aaI5YWx5Lqn5YWa5pep5q275pep6LaF55Sf5ZCnCg==
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: nnd.....都三个奇瑞了 , 我开3个奇瑞出去多壮观
<richard_ma> 刚看这帖子太牛了
<void1> base64
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 也行
<richard_ma> void1: 对，没错，你-d一下
<linyiou> richard_ma?什么
<richard_ma> base64编码后的结果，解码看看就是明文
<happyaron> richard_ma: 5aSq54yb5LqGCg==
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 装13么？
<richard_ma> happyaron: 55u45b2T54yb
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 不知道这哥们怎么想的
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 就是装13
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 估计是怕和谐
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 这种语言肯定被和谐的
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 有道理！
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 这给我们启示了一条新路
<long-xxx> 测试
<pocoyo> long-xxx: 秋色虽然转瞬即逝,却是那么的迷人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 6YKj5Lul5ZCO5bCx55So6L+Z5Liq5pa55rOV6IGK5aSp5ZCnCg==
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: 还有用base64聊天的。。。
<gebjgd> ghosTM55: 现在有了
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: 囧
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2010/12/09/kinect-powered-helicopter.html
<NoIE> Kinect用于直升飞机
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 决定了。就是它
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: hp
<happyaron> 找死
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 下手
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 是阿，马上去阿
<DBLobster> :'(
<lenage>  农行的K宝  Vbox中怎么用？
<lenage> 分配设备后半天没反应
<long-xxx> 不用vmware吗
<v_v> 我擦类， 打算明天洗床单被套， 明天居然要阴天了， 周末居然要下雨了
<v_v> 娘的， 也没唐僧出来告知我一声
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 说实在的 , 15w买速腾不如16w买 Mondeo
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/Yhgj4.gif
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 买啥了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打印机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 多功能一体机
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> http://photofile.ru/photo/lodbroadstreetbully/95154321/large/100681027.gif
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没辙阿，老婆要
<yimo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=308968
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 农历变拼音了， 如何解决？
<yimo> 各位， 请帮我看看这个问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<alvin_rxg> http://i15.tinypic.com/6nrk3sj.gif
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 汽油？‘
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/M5vRP.gif
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/COmgP.jpg
<gebjgd> ，，，，，，，
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/4xPW0.gif  打炮的注意了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.picvalley.net/u/746/917085241.GIF
<alvin_rxg> http://i20.tinypic.com/a0h4eo.gif
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还带彩色小显示屏的呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: gebjgd 你买了?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这么快?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 楼下就是市中心阿
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠, 没前途. 离市中心这么近.
<long-xxx> 有深圳的吗
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 嘿嘿嘿嘿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 这叫做淫荡
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 多少钱?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 57
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有fax?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: wlan?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有。不需要
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: wlan不错, fax说不定什么时候就会用到. 还是比较实用的.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不用
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 根本用不到
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我所谓了, 当我没说.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 无所谓了.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你所谓了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: XD
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 都不用插电脑。就能当复印机用
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我服了你了.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还能把文献扫描到sd卡里。无需电脑
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 吼吼
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 老大, 都什么时代了, 这些都是标准功能.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 好久没用了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 添个50元买个wlan带fax多好.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不好
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你是说添50欧元？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 再次当我没说.
<long-xxx> 呵呵
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 对
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 考，能买2个了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你当我是富二代阿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你给我那50欧元我就马上去买
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 出了问题了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没arch的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么问题?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 额。还好有源码
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不装那个。linux用不了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 15w可以买1.6T克鲁兹了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 全拿下？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 顶配车型 , 裸车
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我说的15w是配齐全的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 还是新款的
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 那速腾不是顶配的了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 不知道了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 也是1.6的
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 那是两个级别了 , 克鲁兹是1.6T
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我不懂车
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 也不如16w的 mondeo 裸车
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: mondeo还是2.0的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 有病
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 傻逼才买2.0
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 大众车性价比最低
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 马力大
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 很多大众都是加价提车
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你要那么大马力干吗？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 当拖拉机阿？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 爽
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 同排量的车也有不一样的感觉
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 我就知道油钱很贵
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 不怕 , 我现在的车很省油
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 啥车？
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: Yamaha
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 对日系车不感兴趣
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你不得不承认日系车的性能
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你不得不承认开日系的车死的快
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 其实东西是均衡的. 为什么日系车买得便宜?
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 你错了 , 我买的这个是最贵的
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 那只能说明你有钱. 不过这个我不关心.
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 我买的这个是最安全的
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 没有绝对的.
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 有钱人，富二代，那还说要买5w的车。你逗穷人呢？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 考。鄙视你
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 这个超过90%
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 不要动不动就用"最".
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: geliable
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: ?
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 前后真空胎+前通风盘刹车+优良的减震 , 不是最高配置 ?
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: nnd......我还没买呢
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 那你说睡
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 啥
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 我没有说你买的车不好, 因为我不认为什么东西不好. 但是, 普遍来说日系车的确不如欧美车用料结实. 有一天我开尼桑note, 轻飘飘的, 倒是好操作, 但是千万别和什么东西碰上, 要不然全尸都找不到.
<gebjgd> 说睡
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 都告诉你了, 没有最.
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: nnd....你来找个大众的摩托车我看看 , 你找个福特的摩托给我看看
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 你敢说国内的日系车不是最好 ?
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 你要是再说"nnd", 我就开始骂人了.
<zmcbb30> nnd
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 我操你妈.
 * gebjgd 板凳。。。
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 你先自慰吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么时候irc来这么个傻毕?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 淡定
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 你买的什么都是最好的. 我无所谓.
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 你出现就是傻B出现
<gebjgd> 行了行了行了
<fishoneeyed> zmcbb30: 这么骂来骂去没意思.
<zmcbb30> fishoneeyed: 貌似是你觉得有意思
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: zmcbb30 hahahahah ,hp驱动竟然就在arch的官方源里面
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: zmcbb30 爽歪歪 爽歪歪
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 现在讨厌搞打印机了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 讨厌不行。要用的
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 每个月才打那几包纸 , 我不想去折腾
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 看起来你很忙?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 弄破打印机呢
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: arch下有点饭
<gebjgd> 烦
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不烦的时候找我聊天.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 好没有问题
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆又不理你了？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: xD?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有, 今天可以了.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 但是, 我要晚点回去.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 为啥？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 装忙？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有东西要做.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我现在清闲了
<gebjgd> 重启
<aaron> ／quit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: hp很给力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch有官方支持
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网上看到了兼容墨盒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2，5一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 便宜到尖叫
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20101209/105946.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 11 月份 Linux 市场占有率升至 5%_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<runrunrocky> 当真？》好像网站自己通过访问统计吧
<gebjgd> runrunrocky: 自己看
<runrunrocky> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/linux-hits-5-marketshare/
<^k^> ⇪ title: W3schools: Linux hits 5% OS market share in November
<runrunrocky> 看but后面的话1
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: http://book.douban.com/review/2368340/
<metbsd> 有用Foxmail的吗
<alvin_rxg> foxmail 还没过时么？
<^k^>  05:07
<^k^>  05:28
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://games.qq.com/a/20101209/000271.htm
<metbsd> 现在有什么比foxmail好的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 暴雪的动画质量就这么差？
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: gmail
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 预告片
<alvin_rxg> 好烂的质量……
<metbsd> gmail可以读几个pop3/smtp吗
<gebjgd> metbsd: thunderbird
<gebjgd> metbsd: 可以
<gebjgd> metbsd: 我用它挂5个邮箱
<metbsd> 5个smtp吗
<gebjgd> metbsd: 4个smtp 一个imap
<metbsd> 你意思4个imap，1个smtp
<gebjgd> metbsd: 4个smtp 1个imap
<metbsd> 为什么要这么多smtp
<gebjgd> metbsd: 1个yahoo 2个hotmail 1个gmail 1个以前公司的imap
<gebjgd> metbsd: 所以就有那么多smtp了
<metbsd> 我需要5个账户，就是5个pop3对应5个smtp
<gebjgd> metbsd: 可以
<gebjgd> metbsd: 账户分离
<^k^>  05:48
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/spiele_und_konsolen/opensource+handheld
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不该买nds
<alvin_rxg> 没意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏太少？
<alvin_rxg> 买这东西本身是为了游戏的，谁会为了一个 linux 去买啊
<metbsd> 我买了ndsl
<metbsd> 很多游戏没法玩
<alvin_rxg> 几乎都能玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额。你看这个 http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/tablets+e+books
<alvin_rxg> 这以后有钱了再说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有个85€的
<metbsd> 你用什么烧机卡
<hkrliu> 都没人么
<hkrliu> 还是没人
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-10
<olvi> ^k^: zao a ,xiongdi
<olvi> iFvwm: zao a,xiongdi
<wzlxx> 大家早上好～
<wzlxx> ChanServ:  	roylez:  	ArneGoetje:  	locobot_3:
<wzlxx> Kandu:  	lubotu2:  	medicalwei:  	^k^:
<wzlxx> khwu-:  	ubuntulog:  	freeflying:  	Ethan-:
<wzlxx> gfrog:  	penghb1:  	kangkang:  	firebat_:
<wzlxx> Use-Firefox:  	tenzu:  	mflex:  	kylewu:
<wzlxx> FrankLv:  	jasonjang:  	copyleft:  	ib-perl:
<wzlxx> xmj:  	urlgrabber:  	cch:  	knownbad:
<^k^> wzlxx:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzlxx> Gann: 你用emacs写过wiki没？
<olvi> wzlxx: gang nihe ^k^ shuo hua ma?
<wzlxx> olvi: 呵呵～
<olvi> wzlxx: na ge shi jiqiren me?
<wzlxx> olvi: 我知道啊～
<olvi> wzlxx: oh ,shui nong chu zhe me yige jiqiren de ne
<wzlxx> olvi: 汗～你不会打字啊～
<wzlxx> ofan: 来了啊～
<ofan> wzlxx: ~~
<olvi> wzlxx: wo zai da zi ma
<olvi> ofan: hi,gaoshou xiong
<ofan> 又把系统搞蹦了一次
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<ofan> olvi: shenmeyisi?
<wzlxx> olvi: 你不会打汉字啊？
<wzlxx> ofan: 现在org-mode成了emacs的默认模块了吗？
<roylez> ofan: nei gong di mie yie?
 * wzlxx 晕倒～
<olvi> wzlxx: oh ,zhe ge wo hui,zhis pinyin ye fangbian ma
<ofan> roylez: 内功...?
<ofan> orz..
<demon_> 拼音。方便。。。
<roylez> 全球IPv4可分配地址仅剩2%,约1亿个IP地址 100天内耗尽
<roylez> perfect
<wzlxx> olvi: 看着累啊～
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<ofan> roylez: 我记得一百天前就这么说了..
<tenzu> roylez: 我老板月底就辞职了
<roylez> tenzu: ....那你呢？
<roylez> tenzu: 这猪头去哪里？
<tenzu> roylez: 跟着项目走
<roylez> tenzu: 跟着项目走是望哪里走？
<tenzu> roylez: 西澳大学，叫兽去了
<tenzu> roylez: 跟着项目走到NTU另一个group里。。。
<roylez> tenzu: perth的那个？这贼娃子看来想了很久了
<tenzu> roylez: 是啊，perth那个
<tenzu> roylez: 昨天晚上10点找我去他办公室，说了些遗言之类的话
<roylez> tenzu: 有没有说把她女儿许配给你之类？
<tenzu> roylez: 他女儿才6岁，我也不敢要啊
<roylez> tenzu: 见过那么多老板，少有我导师那样厚道敬业的
<tenzu> roylez: 羡慕
<roylez> tenzu: 你合同似乎剩的也不多了吧
<iFvwm> 不爱钱的，才可能敬业
<iFvwm> 所以培养出 roylez 这样的穷困徒弟。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那个人竟然和我说basic bot简单...
<roylez> iFvwm: http://jandan.net/2010/12/09/palmolive-naked.html
<cfy> iFvwm: 模块使用方面比POE::Compentent::IRC还复杂
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 模块使用方面比POE::Component::IRC还复杂
<iFvwm> cfy: 应该是罗嗦。poe都比net::irc复杂麻烦了的
<roylez> iFvwm: http://jandan.net/2010/12/09/995watch-bid-60000.html
<iFvwm> roylez: 这事情，我喜欢
<cfy> iFvwm: names,who系列的都不会用.郁闷
<iFvwm> 额。那取返回的。我都不会用。估计初开作者清楚
<cfy> iFvwm: ...那你发送whois干啥?
<tonghuix> 统治们，早
<tonghuix> 通知们，早
<tonghuix> 同志们，早
 * Warm_HUG 好大的雪啊
<iFvwm> cfy: 发送了，然后去找哪里出结果嘛。记得是没找到而已。
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<iFvwm> 自己带了这函数的啊，我记得还看你半天。
<iFvwm> 当时是想，发送了，然后自己解析下面的接受信息就是。
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 只有进来的时侯用下on_names,不过仍然无法获取信息.
<cfy> 这个很麻烦阿.
<iFvwm> poe用过了？
<iFvwm> 信用卡公司Visa 和Mastercard 暂停了所有wikileak 的捐献账户。这合法？ roylez
<tenzu> 直接寄现金
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用的是哪个emacs主题？
<Warm_HUG> 最后，还是要比拳头
<ofan> z
<ofan> wzlxx: 默认主题~~
<wzlxx> ofan: 默认主题不是那个白色的吗？
<wzlxx> ofan: 那个看的时间长了太累了～昨天晚上睡觉的时候俺的眼睛都晕了～
<ofan> wzlxx: 是  没时间整
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵～我现在已经整的可以用了～
<iFvwm> http://jandan.net/2010/12/08/boogie-board.html tenzu 帮我订购一个
<ofan> wzlxx: good 别忘晒下配置
<tenzu> iFvwm: 美国地区免费送货
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵，配置很简单～
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你自己订
<ofan> wzlxx: 估计我要重新绑定很多键...
<wzlxx> ofan: 嗯，那些自己舒服就行～
<wzlxx> ofan: 不过还得考虑重复问题～用了这个我的openbox很多快捷键都不能用了～
<olvi> wzlxx: 你在哪工作，兄弟
<wzlxx> olvi: 你会打中文了啊～哈哈～
<olvi> wzlxx: 呵呵
<wzlxx> 我对主题这个东西太不在行了，我没有审美能力的～哈哈～配置主题是我最大的痛啊～，我就想要一个不累眼睛的～
<MaskRay> cfy: 在写 bot？
<wzlxx> 现在用的gnome2那个～
<nm1> 大家好
<^k^> nm1, 好  09:58 
<wzlxx> 好～
<nm1> 我想问一下如何能让虚拟机与３主机传输文件
<wzlxx> http://imagebin.ca/view/k08fET.html谁看看这个是什么主题～
<nm1> 主机和虚拟机如何传输文件阿　
<nm1> 谢谢
<nm1> 没有人知道么
<long-xxx> 你是vmware吗？
<nm1> 是的
<long-xxx> 装上vmtools就可以了
<nm1> 如何安装　　装在主机上还是虚拟机上
<nm1> ？
<long-xxx> 装虚拟机上
<nm1> 虚机机上阿　　除了这个还需要什么阿　
<long-xxx> 不要了
<nm1> 虚拟机上是不是就是ubuntu   上
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/127207
<iFvwm> roylez
<long-xxx> 你是虚拟机里面装ubuntu啊？
<long-xxx> 我是ubuntu上虚拟win2003
<nm1> 是阿
<long-xxx> 那就不知道了  我没实验过 不过我估计也是这样
<nm1> 我主机是为windows 7    虚拟机上是ubuntu
<nm1> 虚拟机上如何安装阿　
<nm1> 我看没有哪里能安装阿　　虚拟机不就是一个软件么
<long-xxx> vm-install vmware tools
<nm1> 哦　明白了　谢谢
<nm1> 我先退出了　　装这个软件好像还得退出系统
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 请教winXP有没有accesslog
<wzlxx> 我的emacs不能选择主题是嘛回事？
<wzlxx> 没有列表～
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 这不知道。
<iFvwm> 只能实时监视
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 谢～
<zhxk> 疑因发博批县政府“折腾”宁夏海原一教师被刑拘？看看政府的真实面目，因发博批评政府，就使用政府职权打击报复，这样的例子在中国实在太多了，宁波女企业家自焚抗“拆违”，也以查税相威胁，如此对公民监督权利的粗暴侵害的政府，打击监督的政府的国家，还有什么民主可言？在这样腐败的政权统治下，百姓有何基本保éš
<ofan> zhxk: 上twitter上发去
<zhxk> twitter不怎么怎么使
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs的主题是怎么弄的？如果不要那个color-theme的话不是也可以吗？我看到别人网上有现成的主题，如果我就用那一个的话不就是可以不用那个了吗？
<wzlxx> 今天刚弄主题～
<tenzu> iGnome: 神赶紧踢人
<jiero> 有人问我 刘晓波 的消息传得广不广？
<zhxk> tenzu,我觉的第一个该打倒的就是你！
<jiero> 打我吗？
<tenzu> 有病
<tenzu> jiero: 为神马打你？
<jiero> 谣言惑众
<zhxk> tenzu,你怕失去既得利益
<tenzu> zhxk: 我有个毛既得利益
<zhxk> tenzu,你欺压百姓，搅乱是非，政府的爪牙，黑暗腐败统治的帮凶
<sunwilston> 这里有谁知道 emacs 怎样自定义 某个模式 的键绑定？？？
<ofan> ...
<ofan> op出来 ban人了
<zhxk> tenzu,你从政府那里都得到了什么好处
<tenzu> 还真是有病
<zhxk> 你坦白吧
<ofan> zhxk: 你搞法轮功的??
<zhxk> no，我不搞法轮功，但我知道法轮功是被污蔑的
<jiero> 。。。
<missing> ofan: 灭了lol
<tenzu> 你这五毛也太不专业了
<jiero> 法轮功  写啥你没看过？
<jiero> 看过就知道了。
<sunwilston> 这里有谁知道 emacs 怎样自定义 某个模式 的键绑定？？？
<zhxk> tenzu,你全家都有病
<tenzu> zhxk: 没你家病的重
<ofan> zhxk: "我不搞法轮功，但我知道法轮功是被污蔑的"   你是彻底没救了...
<zhxk> tenzu,操你妈，有种告诉我你家地址，老子冲过去灭了你
<tenzu> zhxk: 来吧，出的了中国海关再说
<tenzu> zhxk: 估计你连机票都买不起
<zhxk> 你在哪里，把详细地址说出来，老子要饭要过去
<tenzu> zhxk: 飞到我这里单程机票也得3000人民币，你自己算算你发多少帖才能赚够
<tenzu> zhxk: 还不包括签证费
<zhxk> 你以为俺会白白交钱给政府，其中再后分一些给你？
<tenzu> zhxk: 你发五毛帖不一样拿的分红么
<zhxk> tenzu,中国人民的生活，像你等肥猪是无法体会的！
<jiero> 。。。
<missing> 悲剧正上演~~~
<tenzu> zhxk: 你拿的中国护照？
 * jiero 围观群众太多了。
<wzssyqa> mlgb de
<tenzu> 袜子你下手太快了啊。。。
<wzssyqa> 我伺候他好几天了
<ofan> wzssyqa: 他是通过web访问的
<missing> wzssyqa: 赞
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 为啥不举报？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 还有你
<wzssyqa> ofan: 没事，封ip了
<ofan> wzssyqa: 干嘛
<missing> tenzu: 今天口水很足啊
<tenzu> wzssyqa: happyaron不在线，我找不到别的op
<ofan> wzssyqa: 就看到一个在线op
<lerosua> 这里发生了啥事啊
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 呃，那不 freeflying 也在那啊
<wzssyqa> lerosua: 有人乱嚷
<ofan> wzssyqa: 我跟他说了,没在
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 没看/names。。。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: ofan /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-cn list
<ofan> oh~
<wzssyqa> ofan: 很不明白还真有人支持轮子哦
<tenzu> 这2B跟我/msg也没说过我，太可悲了
<missing> wzssyqa: 有人给钱..我也叫,不过不是一般的垃圾,那个东西
<lerosua> wzssyqa: 为啥没有
<wzssyqa> lerosua: 那个玩意也太垃圾了啊
<tenzu> 你们误会他/她/它了，他/她/它说自己不是5毛，木哈哈哈哈哈~~~
<wzssyqa> lerosua: 叫嚷世界末日，生病不吃药的个玩意
<lerosua> wzssyqa: 不过关于轮子，我了解的信息不多，而且了解的途径太单一，所以，我不评论它。
<wzssyqa> 声明，这是发生在我身边的，不是听宣传
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你干嘛踢他呢 额
<wzssyqa> lerosua: 轮子我深有体会
<missing> 说说看
<jyf1987> 有免费的戏你们不看 居然把演员给赶走了
<wzssyqa> 绝对是个超级邪恶的东西
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你赔我一场戏
<lerosua> wzssyqa: 关于生病不吃药这个，绝对是要批判的。
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 再让他嚷，过几天就没地看戏了
<missing> 没那么夸张吧
<wzssyqa> lerosua: 呵呵
<iFvwm> 当然不要吃药了。
<wzssyqa> lerosua: 我们那一帮人信了那玩意，也不好好干活，整天就捣鼓那个
<iFvwm> 要自动修复。知道不。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 我早说过了 你自我阉割  有关部门也不会放过你的
<lerosua> wzssyqa: 现在那帮人改好了吗
<iFvwm> 蜥蜴砍了尾巴，还可以长。赶紧学。 lerosua
<jyf1987> 就像 appspot.com 人家一封是全封 管你是良民还是刁民
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: gov才不管他们呢
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 关于这个 最近有新闻说 已经用到老鼠身上了
<lerosua> iFvwm: 这是基因问题，怎么学 ...
<jyf1987> 看来人的自愈不远了
<iFvwm> 改良你的dna
<jyf1987> lerosua: 好吧 纳米集群修复 这个靠谱
<wzssyqa> lerosua: 非典那段时间，那帮家伙还到处活动，被收拾过一顿，消停了一阵
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你身体里一大群纳米机器人 就跟血小板一样 出状况了就开工修理
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我就认识一个wheel
<iFvwm> 我只看到过一对老年人在外面摇头。 wzssyqa
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 是不是你深入了解些。额。
<iFvwm> lol
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 我至少认识几十个
<lerosua> jyf1987: 照你这理论，也只能造血，可搞不定重新长脚啊。乱造肉，只能造出一堆最赘肉
<iFvwm> tenzu: . 你也了解啊
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 好吧，你赢了
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 还怎么深入啊，看见他们就烦
<iFvwm> lol
<tenzu> iFvwm: 吃火锅还从分舵门口路过过
<iFvwm> 我周围没见过。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 去澳洲还在大马路上碰到了
<iFvwm> tenzu: lol
<jyf1987> lerosua: 额 我只是拿血小板做比喻 纳米机器 随便你定制功能了
<jyf1987> lerosua: 只是你一定要控制停止条件 否则就成了 纳米肿瘤了
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 我们村里一堆人信那些玩意
<iFvwm> lerosua: 赶紧去看下生化3。你可以长出很强的肉的
<lerosua> jyf1987: 成长细胞啥的，要由基因控制啊。别的怎么知道要长啥
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 可怜的。
<iFvwm> 环境不好哦
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 在wheel这件事情上dang基本没有撒谎，真的
<jyf1987> lerosua: 细胞也可以视作是机器阿 只不过是炭基而已阿
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 这个我承认，wheels基本都是被洗脑了的
<jyf1987> lerosua: 纳米机器可以导引细胞生长嘛 不过就目前来看 最现实的是 可以破坏脂肪 有效减肥 呵呵
<jyf1987> 还有切除肿瘤 抗癌什么的
<lkk-> http://www.javaeye.com/topic/43279
<^k^> ⇪ title: 被忽悠：0号端口提供IIS的80端口Hello World服务？ - Java - JavaEye论坛
<iFvwm> 我今天捡到一个u盘。看到里面有 tenzu的照片。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: nnnnd 你懂纳米不。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 要什么程度算懂？
<iFvwm> 又扯没边的
<roylez> iFvwm: 显然不合法...
<iFvwm> 纳米机器是啥
<jyf1987> 你才没边呢
<iFvwm> roylez: .. 你个长颈鹿。
<jyf1987> 现在实验室里就有纳米机械了
<jyf1987> 只不过没办法降低制作成本
<iFvwm> 先说定义
<roylez> iFvwm: 我刚开会回来好不好
<iFvwm> 谁见过纳米机器
<roylez> iFvwm: 键盘还没到，nnnd
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我天天捡U盘，里面都是你的三维立体画
<roylez> iFvwm: 你能看见？
<iFvwm> roylez: 可怜的维基解密。。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 人家没可怜
<iFvwm> jyf1987 说的纳米机器。
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我懒得和你说话
<iFvwm> lerosua: 捐款都没了啊
<roylez> iFvwm: 美国政府的承受力比较差。我朝的，根本不怕你泄密阿
<lerosua> iFvwm: 呃，一夜情还被告
<iFvwm> 那不是说qj嘛。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 还是妇女自己说他不用tt 那以后人人都可以被控告
<iFvwm> 安个罪名
<jyf1987> 以后做爱都要录下来 否则事后以你不带tt告你强奸 nnd
<iFvwm> lerosua: 可婚内都没强奸了啊。
<ofan> 向陈老师学习？
<iFvwm> 最近那判的
<jyf1987> ofan: 只能如此了 否则你怎么自证清白呢？
<jyf1987> 不过西方法律应该是 告的人举证阿 我很好奇那妇女如何证明
<lerosua> jyf1987: 去子宫取精
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 说错地方了吧
<lerosua> iFvwm: 还是ee了解
<lerosua> 我错了
<iFvwm> 乖
<iFvwm> 克林顿那事情，不是内裤上的证据嘛
<iFvwm> 培植在冰箱里，就是证据
<jyf1987> lerosua: 都这么多天了 还取得到么？再说你如何证明当时你是非自愿的呢？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 新加坡强奸要不要化学阉割？
<iFvwm> 完蛋，血血跑了。看你们乱说。
<jyf1987> 跑了就跑了呗 有啥大不了
<iFvwm> 。
<tenzu> jyf不晓得
<Relaed> 昨天GAE为啥被墙了
<Relaed> 有原因么?
<wzssyqa> 非自愿好像是通过抓痕什么的吧
<lerosua> jyf跑了..
<jyf1987> 那正常的也有抓痕阿
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我刚才不小心把代理窗口关了 额
<Relaed> jyf1987: 那是人家高潮了
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 正常的抓痕肯定不一样啊
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你抓过了？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 所以说嘛 以后都要录下来 否则这事没谱的 女的可以随意陷害男的
<missing> :-D
<Relaed> jyf1987: 澳洲有判男人被强奸的
<jyf1987> pidgin怎么没ignore
<Relaed> 强吧！
<iFvwm> lol 没ignore的
<lerosua> jyf1987: 内裤上有精斑的。一般强奸案都从内裤上取的。克林顿案不也是在这取的嘛
<jyf1987> Relaed: 中国也有阿 与14岁以下儿童发生性关系 无论其自愿与否 都算强奸 如果是 女跟 男儿童 那不就是 男的被强奸么
<jyf1987> lerosua: 关键是 这个案子的强奸是说他拒绝用tt 他们两个本来就是要发生性关系的阿
<ofan> 这么专业的技术讨论...
<jyf1987> 克林顿那个是他自己说没有
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 强奸罪的前提写的很清楚
<Relaed> 我闪了，吃午饭去
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 必须要和女的
<Relaed> 你们继续和谐讨论
<iFvwm> 专业啥。 jyf1987 是处男的。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 这只是第一前提 第2至少要违背妇女意愿阿
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 国内这种大概要使用故意伤害之类的了
<iFvwm> 他知道啥
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 所以对男的肯定不是强奸啊
<lerosua> iFvwm:  ee总一言击中人家要害，太坏了
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我 已经用技术手段无视他了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 啥技术手段？
<iFvwm> 心里 ignore了？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 有ignore
<jyf1987> 插件实现的
<iFvwm> 心里插件
 * jyf1987 ignore iFvwm
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 需要插件吗？
<wzlxx> 汗，可能是我的那个主题太老了～
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: pidgin阿 不然用啥
<wzssyqa> irc本来就带的功能吧？
<jyf1987> 是阿 但是 pidgin没找到直接发 raw irs cmd的
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 那 pidgin没这命令支持的
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 虽然ignore，其实还是有反应
<iFvwm> 太强了
<lerosua> jyf1987:  用 /help
<iFvwm> 不掐架，不热闹的
<iFvwm> lerosua: 是不
<jyf1987> lerosua: 用 debug?
<iFvwm> 我等下去conference掐架
<lerosua> iFvwm: 欢迎
<jyf1987> lerosua: 终于ignore了
<jyf1987> 可惜需要gui操作
<lerosua> jyf1987: 这样不行啊，ee是irc一个重要的存在啊。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 不喜欢 管他那么多
<jyf1987> 现在多爽
<iFvwm> 我又出来你
<iFvwm> ignore没用的。 lol
<tenzu> 我是不会ignore神的，:em70
<iFvwm>  :em70
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82032  我已经屏蔽了
<iFvwm> irc啥时候支持这了。 tenzu
<jyf1987> 神挡杀神 佛挡杀佛
<tenzu> iFvwm: 习惯性动作
<iFvwm> 算了吧。 假得很
<rothsdad> halo~
<zkwlx> 哪位熟悉SOX的，我怎么转换一个400K的MP3到WAV，变成3M了/__\
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: 很正常啊。
<zkwlx> ultimatebuster, 为啥啊
<zkwlx> 这也太那个了
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: wav没压缩啊
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: mp3是压缩的。
<zkwlx> wzssyqa, 那咋整？aplay只能用wav啊
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 换别的程序呗
<zkwlx> 我是作提示铃声脚本的
<zkwlx> wzssyqa, 推荐个吧，越小越好^_^
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 手机啊
<zkwlx> wzssyqa, 手机？！？！？！啥意思？？！
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 那得看说明书，手机支持什么格式
<zkwlx> 不是，我不是用在手机上，是电脑
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 好像有个 mpeg123?
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 或者 ffmpeg ，mplayer都可以么
<zkwlx> wzssyqa, 成，谢谢，我试试
<WorkWonder> GAE应用现在无法访问了
<WorkWonder> 连接被重置
<WorkWonder> 大家那儿什么情况?
<ofan> vpn用户表示无压力..
<WorkWonder> 任何 *.appspot.com 都不行了
<McWolf> GAE是什么
<WorkWonder> Google App Engine
<WorkWonder> Google 应用程序引擎
<WorkWonder> join #gae
<McWolf> test
<pocoyo> McWolf: 阁下莫非就是当年华山论剑武功独步天下罕有其匹号称一朵梨花压海棠的少林寺智障大师收养的小沙弥低能的爱犬旺财踩扁的蟑螂小强曾滚过的一个粪球？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ofan> 。。。
<McWolf> ...
<McWolf> 吃饭先
<nsdy> 兄弟们 送上一款蛤蟆游戏
<nsdy> http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/frogatto%EF%BC%9A%E9%9D%9E%E5%B8%B8%E6%9C%89%E6%84%8F%E6%80%9D%E7%9A%84-2d-%E6%A8%AA%E5%B9%85%E8%BF%87%E5%85%B3%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F/
<NoIE> flash 游戏？
<McWolf> 慢
 * NoIE 请问，Deep的Linux好用吗？
<McWolf> 没用过
<NoIE> 从介绍上看不错。
<McWolf> 反正linux都差不多
<NoIE> 细节决定成败。
<ofan> 看上去还可以
<McWolf> 那倒是
<McWolf> 所以我更喜欢用ubuntu
<ofan> 不过跟用ubuntu没区别吧
<DaBao> 壁纸不一样
<McWolf> 汉
<NoIE> 默认安装autoproxy很大胆，默认安装视频格式转换程序很有用。
<McWolf> 视频转换用的mencoder?
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 主席？
<ofan> nsdy: hi... 建议发布软件时候把项目主页也都放上去..
<nsdy> <ofan> 俄 这个忘了。。。。 马上改
<est> hi all, linux上/var/log 下的旧日志文件自动压缩成 .gz 文件是哪个脚本文件在负责呢？
<cfy> iFvwm: poe在我的pc上都还没跑起来...
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 在不?
<roylez> 跑掉了？
<iVIM2> Perl中如何用su为自己提权?
<cfy> iVIM2: setuid?
<iVIM2> cfy: 能不能给个例子
<cfy> iVIM2: 不知道....
<cfy> iVIM2: 我只试过降低权限的.
<cfy> iVIM2: setuid(1000);
<cfy> 我是这样的.
<iVIM2> cfy: 你有没有《Master Perl》
<cfy> iVIM2: 有.
<cfy> 上面有写?
<iVIM2> cfy: 哪里可以下载？
<cfy> iVIM2: 要不我给你?
<iVIM2> cfy: 我不支持DCC
<McWolf> ppurl.com
<iVIM2> cfy: 是否是中文的
<cfy> iVIM2: 英文的.
<cfy> iVIM2: 中文的图书馆有借
<iVIM2> cfy: 中文叫做精通Perl对么
<cfy> iVIM2: 是的.
<McWolf> 怎么对某人说话？
<iVIM2> cfy: 前两天草草的看了《Learning Perl》
<cfy> iVIM2: 哦,还有intermediate perl
<NoIE> 请问，在郊区建一个度假村，然后为度假村接入宽带，那种方法性价比最高？
<McWolf> adsl吧
<NoIE> McWolf: 谢谢。
<McWolf> 或光纤
<McWolf> 看对带宽的要求了
<McWolf> 要求不高，用3
<NoIE> McWolf: 我想应该是光纤，不过光纤会不会接入郊区我就不知道了。
<McWolf> g
<McWolf> 也可以
<iVIM2> cfy: 除了正则外我还没感受到Perl相对C的优势
<NoIE> iVIM2: 不需要编译？
<NoIE> 跨平台？
<cfy> iVIM2: 开发速度.
<cfy> iVIM2: CPAN
<cfy> iVIM2: 不同的级别优势肯定很多阿.对于开发的人来说.
<McWolf> perl的语法不太习惯
<iVIM2> cfy: 另外C有没有什么经典教程？觉得以前看的教程太烂，还是80年代的东西
<ofan> ansi c
<cfy> iVIM2: C本来就是那个年代的.
<cfy> iVIM2: K&R
<iVIM2> cfy: 是ANSI
<iVIM2> cfy: ANSI89吧
<cfy> iVIM2: 哦.那看下标准好了C99
<cfy> iVIM2: 基本没啥变动.
<iVIM2> cfy: 主要觉得那书太烂
<ofan> expert c programming
<cfy> iVIM2: C陷进和缺陷.C专家编程
<cfy> iVIM2: C语言参考手册.
<iVIM2> cfy: 好的
<cfy> 算法:C语言实现
<ofan> clrs
<cfy> 哦.还有一些unix下的静电.
<cfy> 经典
<cfy> 比如apue啥的.
<ofan> 发现sohu的源不限速..
<iVIM2> cfy: 我那书特别喜欢goto，还有三目表达式、指针、函数指针什么的。一点都不注意缓冲区溢出之类的问题
<cfy> iVIM2: 什么书名?
<ofan> iVIM2: 谭好强的？
<iVIM2> cfy: 找不到了，前言好像说什么第一批引进的C教程
<cfy> ...
<iVIM2> ofan: 163源不错阿最近
<SwordLui> 好热闹，九十个人
<kenifanying> 我表示抗议,在学校,163的源yum动不了,sohu最高只能到20KB/S,ftp.sjtu.edu.cn报错,mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn ipv6的源yum一直有问题
<iVIM2> kenifanying: Fedora?
<kenifanying> 冒似大家都跑ubuntu-cn来的
<kenifanying> 蒽
<iVIM2> kenifanying: 好像很激进的东西
<kenifanying> 所以我昨天才说被yum搞得头大,要跑Debian去
<iVIM2> kenifanying: Debian好阿
<kenifanying> Fedora除了yum我还是很喜欢
<SwordLui> lupaworld 一直在800k以上
<iVIM2> kenifanying: 譬如？
<SwordLui> 习惯就好
<iVIM2> kenifanying: Fedora我没用过，也不太想用
<kenifanying> 感觉,具体说不出来
<SwordLui> wmp的插件怎么整
<ofan> sohu源 3MB/s+的路过
<SwordLui> 拷，太牛x了
<jyf1987> ofan: 组织待遇真好 我都心动了
<ofan> ...
<kenifanying> sohu,3MB/s?
<ofan> sohu不限速
<kenifanying> 我经常是3KB/s
<ofan> 163的稳定在500kb/s
<SwordLui> 一张盘三分钟下好了
<kenifanying> 然后有的时候到1000b/s,我还笑死了,以为快了,结果单位.....
<jyf1987> ofan: 今年还招人么?
<ofan> jyf1987: 没有空闲职位了~~
<iVIM2> kenifanying: 发行版最主要的就是patch和软件源管理
<jyf1987> ofan: 扫地也行阿
<kenifanying> 我用wget下ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn的资源的时候稳定在1M/s以上所以一直想换成ipv6的源
<kenifanying> 一直没成功过,该死的yum
<ofan> jyf1987: 真~~  抢大妈的活干阿..
<iVIM2> kenifanying: 不知道yum有没有打印地址的功能
<kenifanying> 那些发行版感觉Debian最多源国内,而且质量很好
<jyf1987> ofan: 扫地的也得高要求阿 大妈不会写代码 那怎么行 再说了 大妈觉悟没我高
<Guest64496> 我操，谁把老爸的ip给ban了
<ofan> ...
<ofan> Guest64496: 你老爸也上irc?
<kenifanying> 我刚给fedora的邮件列表发了封信,希望有人能解决...
<mikeandmore> 有人用了virtualbox 4 beta么？稳定么？
<ofan> jyf1987: 额~ lol
<kenifanying> iVIM2,什么打印地址?
<kenifanying> yum -d 255 repolist之类的算不?
<if_else> 各位，windows 下吗samba 连接后如何退出好使用其他用户登录，谢谢
<mikeandmore> r0bertz_: 莫非是sir上的gentoo版版大？
<griffin1> hi
<^k^> griffin1, 好  13:33 
<griffin1> 好多人阿
<griffin1> 好多人都需要将foxmail的邮件导入到evolution里面。我找到一个方法
<mikeandmore> 好吧，我来当小白鼠-,0
<griffin1> 可以在foxmai中导出邮件，导出的文件是.eml文件，保存到一个目录中。
<griffin1> 然后安装thunderbird，tb安装ImportExportTools-2.4.1.xpi插件，导入.eml文件目录。
<griffin1> 完毕后，再从tb中导出邮件
<griffin1> 然后用evolution导入tb的导出文件
<griffin1> topic
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ?
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 在不?
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> cfy: 公司的网没法用了，5个字母的命令要敲半分钟
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: ssh?
<roylez> cfy: en
<cfy> roylez:  \ls|grep -P '^.{5}$'|wc -l
<cfy> roylez: 我这里有170个五个字命令...
<roylez> cfy: 你太无聊了
<cfy> roylez: 是的.做bot去....
<jyf1987> 有没有for py的parser 我想知道一个py文件import了哪些模块
<redmorning> 我有个文件夹，里面有1.pdf,2.pdf,3.pdf...十几个pdf文件，我用一个软件合并时使用表达式*.pdf，结果发现合并的顺序不对，原来排序时10.pdf，12.pdf在1.pdf之前。怎么才能让它按1，2，3...増序排列？
<cfy> redmorning: ...sort -n
<cfy> redmorning: sort <=> @_
<redmorning> shell命令行里面的
<cfy> redmorning: 用sort -n排序.
<redmorning> cfy: 谢谢，弄好了
<cfy> redmorning: :)
<cfy> 谁知道 irc里怎么去op?
<r0bertz> mikeandmore: yes
<Inst> 我不好意思，但，我正在学中文，所以我在找中文语言的［ＩＲＣＣＨＡＮＮＥＬ］
<cfy> 版大开口说话了....
<cfy> Inst: 母语是啥?
<Inst> 因算是中文，遂让我在外国出生，
<srdgame> :-)
<cfy> 那你还在学习中文?
<ofan> Google translate?
<Inst> 因是虽然
<cfy> 原来是翻译阿.....
<srdgame> 翻譯。。
<srdgame> 這個狠
<Inst> 不该是遂让
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 我完全看不懂....我也要学习了...
<tenzu> 神马情况？
<ofan> Inst: 我感觉这像文言文..
<srdgame> 難道用的是Google翻譯？
<Inst> ：（
<Inst> 不适，就是我语言太差了
<Inst> 不是
<Inst> 除了那以外，我不习惯用ＭＳＩＭＥ
<Inst> 不知道，我说英语说得比较书面语
<tenzu> Inst: 说英文也许更容易沟通点儿
<srdgame> 其實我見過能聽懂中文但是不會說的，不知道是真不會說還是裝13
<Inst> 学中文的话，我想把这个翻到我的中文交通方面
<ofan> srdgame: 跟中国人哑巴英语一样
<ofan> Inst: 应该是 交流  吧
<Inst> 谢谢
<Inst> ：（
<Inst> 但，这因该算是给ubuntu用的，你知不知道哪儿有好的中文［ＩＲＣＣＨＡＮＮＥＬ］？
<ofan> Inst: 这里比较好~
<Inst> 感谢
<r0bertz> Inst: #gentoo-cn, XD
<Inst> heh
<jyf1987> 还是说英文算了
<Inst> sorry, i was born overseas, was brought to china for a small stretch, but then went back to the states
<Inst> 真的没法动我在说设么？
<Inst> 懂
<tenzu> Inst: so you would practice Chinese here, right?
<Inst> i evidently have a diction problem
<Inst> grammar, probably as well
<Inst> :(
<cfy> 有没有用perl写bot的?出来交流下.
<Inst> then again outside of idioms and cultural contexts that's all there is to language
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 显然有嘛
<cfy> jyf1987: 现在嘛.
<cfy> ee不在.
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 不在...
<Inst> thought about reading global times in chinese for the ultranationalist views, at least it should be entertaining
<cfy> maskray也不在....
<jyf1987> cfy: 现在哥已经不写了
<cfy> 我想不出还有谁....
<ofan> @m 稍等
<jyf1987> Inst: so why you insist to learn chinese?
<cfy> jyf1987: 你用的什么模块?
<Relaed> 为什么有人说英文
<Inst> i'm ethnic chinese
<jyf1987> cfy: 什么模块？
<Inst> seems a requirement
<Relaed> Inst: are you Indonesian?
<cfy> jyf1987: irc bot阿.
<Inst> united states
<jyf1987> Inst: but you are born in english environment
<Relaed> 香蕉人来了
<jyf1987> cfy: 那没整过
<cfy> jyf1987: o
<wzlxx> sawfish这个WM有人用吗？
<cfy> 有没有
<cfy> wzlxx: 没有.....
 * cfy 我猜的....
<jyf1987> Inst: just do well at US and dont try to back china
<cfy> Inst: don't try to back china.....
<Relaed> jyf1987: 人家几岁你知道么
<cfy> it's dangerous here.....
<Relaed> jyf1987: 还有人家是不是女的啊
<jyf1987> Relaed: 管他呢
<jyf1987> Relaed: 我又不想对他怎样 额
<Relaed> jyf1987: lol
<cfy> 都什么呀...
<wzlxx> cfy: 看到王垠的wiki上面写的～
<Relaed> 意图不轨
<ofan> 人家看的懂中文~~
<cfy> wzlxx: fvwm好了.
<Relaed> 那说什么英文啊
<cfy> ofan: 这里很危险.哈哈.
<ofan> 说是另一麻事吧
<cfy> Inst: 有 ofan 保护你.....
<wzlxx> cfy: 能否参考一下你的emacs的字体设置～
<ofan> - -
<srdgame> Inst: 還是老實呆在米國吧。
<jyf1987> Relaed: 那我们问他一下好了
<wzlxx> cfy: fvwm的配置有点麻烦～
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1134127
<cfy> wzlxx:
<srdgame> Inst: 大家都在努力學習英文來更好的瞭解景德鎮
<jyf1987> Inst: so are you male or female and how old are you?/
<cfy> wzlxx: 难道sawfish会简单?
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个嘛，不知道～你的字体设置吗？Xresources里没有吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 那里是xterm的.emacs的都在.emacs里.
<jyf1987> 说到 ethnic chinese 昨天我还碰到个台湾过去的 也是香蕉人
<Relaed> jyf1987: 所以没啥稀奇的。
<cfy> ib-perl: 在不在.....
<jyf1987> Relaed: 是阿 但是我们有义务阻止他们回来 防止受害
<Relaed> jyf1987: 晕死，回来又不会怀孕
<ofan> 香蕉人是啥意思？
<Relaed> ofan: 外黄，内白
<jyf1987> Relaed: 会被爆菊
<srdgame> ofan: 我也剛搜索了下，
<ofan> 额~
<jyf1987> Relaed: 这个不算吧 他还欣慕华夏 额
<ofan> 香蕉也有绿的吧~~~~
<srdgame> ofan: 略帶調侃/諷刺的詞
<Relaed> jyf1987: 所以我以为他是在印尼受难的华侨的可怜小孩
<wzlxx> cfy: 我看看这样设置怎样？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 很有可能 不过那是98年 如果那时候的话  现在才12岁  额
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我很多大学同学是印尼华侨，一句中文都说不来
<Relaed> jyf1987: 来了日本才开始学汉字的
<Relaed> jyf1987: 英文都不错。
<jyf1987> Relaed: 因为印尼华人不参与政治嘛 所以学校都没得教阿 大马不就好许多了
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 旭日之丘Sunrise Hill - 01.April - (1:20/4:24)
<Relaed> jyf1987: 东南亚都是猴子...
<jyf1987> Relaed: 如今这社会 英语好你还抱怨啥
<jyf1987> Relaed: 额 你怎么这么种族主义
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我不抱怨呀，嘿嘿。
<Relaed> jyf1987: 中国的新亚利安主义...
<Inst> hum, would have to use a dictionary for most of this
<Inst> would you prefer i use english or chinese?
<MengXingHun> 东南亚人 =土著人。
<Inst> don't remember what distance radical + 言　 means; it's traditional chinese but I don't recall the 简体字　it maps to
<jyf1987> huh, if you use english that will be better for understanding
<ofan> Inst: both are ok,you can help us improve our english,haha~
<Inst> i'd rather use english for now, just to get to know some regulars, before trying to practice my chinese
<jyf1987> Relaed: 但你也可能成为种族主义的受害者 因为你所在的种族不在歧视链的顶端阿
<Relaed> jyf1987: 恶，我歧视白人...
<Inst> as far as english goes; I am increasingly 邯郸学步
<Relaed> err ..
<Relaed> what a weird way of using this...
<jyf1987> yes ,for months, there will come a guys here who want to improve their chinese
<cfy> 邯郸学步不是贬义么?
<ofan> 话说我语文不太好~~~~~~~
<jyf1987> and after i recoment they to use QQ , they all gone
<Inst> i'm irc-based
<jyf1987> ofan: 语文不用担心 有哥在 文科班语文课代表
<Inst> i don't like QQ, especially with their war against 360
<Relaed> Inst: how old are you ? if you are over 22, it would be too late.
<jyf1987> Inst: but dont you use the QQ international version?
<Inst> should I use QQ then?
<jyf1987> as i know the qq's claim war dont have effect for those who use a international version client
<ofan> jyf1987: 额~  强人~  话说当年对语文课代表兼班长兼生活委员兼.. 想歪过
<jyf1987> of cause
<wzlxx> cfy: 你的配置在我这里有问题～
<Inst> i'd prefer to keep my windows install clean
<jyf1987> ofan: 哥也班长过 就是没有兼过
<cfy> wzlxx: 你有没有改字体?
<ofan> I don't like QQ
<wzlxx> cfy: 我还是直接在X里设置下算了，还是可以的～
<Inst> i already use irc for other matters
<wzlxx> cfy: 没有～
<jyf1987> ok, as  you wish
<ofan> jyf1987: 强人~~  我只做过小组长~~~~~
<wzlxx> cfy: 估计我没有你的字体～
<cfy> wzlxx: 改阿,你不一定会有圆体吧
<cfy> wzlxx: 肯定没有.
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵～
<wzlxx> cfy: 那些设置都是干什么的啊？
<cfy> ee跑哪里去了?
<jyf1987> ofan: 大队长 中队委 都干过 最后沦落到今天 而你则光荣的成了叔叔 情何以堪阿
<cfy> wzlxx: 我也不太清楚,貌似是每种字体都指定了下.
<Relaed> 大队长...
<cfy> 大队长?
<jyf1987> 其实我真觉得学中文不适合来我们这
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我一直是坏孩子的精神领袖
<Relaed> jyf1987: 并且腐蚀班干部
<jyf1987> 毕竟搞技术的大多是社交loser
<ofan> jyf1987: 记得以前一哥们说过，小时候官当的太多，大了啥也当不了~~
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，我现在还是那样，英文用默认的，中文用的文泉译～
<cfy> wzlxx: o
<jyf1987> Relaed: 这没什么 我是兼任的 红黑通吃 主要是我学习成绩好 不代表我不捣乱
<Relaed> jyf1987: 成绩好，选班干部弃权
<jyf1987> ofan: 就是这意思 我是个典型案例
<ofan> jyf1987: 不太赞同这说法..  大部分专注搞技术的  只是放弃很多社交的机会
<wzlxx> cfy: http://www.people.ku.edu/~syliu/shredderyin/images/describe-key-in-all-keymaps.png看着sawfish还是挺好看的～
<Relaed> jyf1987: 就是我，然后带领一大帮人弃权
<jyf1987> Relaed: 老师要我当的 我管他呢
<Relaed> jyf1987: 老师看到我昏过去
<jyf1987> 至少班干部不用早读 多快活
<redmorning> http://code.bulix.org/y6jllc-78949
<Relaed> jyf1987: 课代表有同样权利
<Inst> jyf197: do you mind if i send you a PM?
<jyf1987> 是的 我这个课代表经常不做作业的 呵呵
<Relaed> jy
<jyf1987> Inst: feel freely to do that
<Relaed> jyf1987: 精神领袖更加爽...
<ofan> ...
<jyf1987> if i dont want to reply then i wont reply :D
<jyf1987> Relaed: 出头鸟阿
<ofan> - -
<Relaed> jyf1987: 没错，但是没人管得了我。
<Relaed> jyf1987: 最严重的时候我们班有15人弃权
<Relaed> jyf1987: 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> jyf1987: 这话好像Linus的口气，"Feel free to contact me,and I will feel free to ignore you"
<redmorning> perl文件操作的问题，程序段贴上去了，帮忙看下
<ofan> 不懂perl..小白路过
<wzlxx> cfy: 下面那个栏上面的东西的显示顺序可以设置吗？
<jyf1987> ofan: 多谢
<NoIE> 窗口列表吗？顺序可以变。
<if_else> linux 下如何 访问 window下的共享文件？谢谢，smbclient ?
<Inst> 邯郸学步；我的意思是我的英语语法越来越差；但我中文没有进步，所以靠这个成语我意思是，用我学英语也有自己的麻烦
<ofan> ftp http scp ssh
<Relaed> "用我学英语也有自己的麻烦"
<Relaed> syntax error
<Inst> please help me out?
<Relaed> Inst: what were you trying to express ?
<Inst> if you use me to learn english this will also have its own difficulties
<Relaed> Inst: 利用我学英语也有其本身的麻烦
<ofan> Relaed: 。。。 机器翻译的？
<Relaed> "利用" … 多么肮脏的词汇
<Relaed> ofan: 当然不是，难道我的脑子是机器?
<ofan> Relaed: 很像
<Relaed> ofan: C8PO, Online
<ofan> Relaed: ?
<Inst> notebook
<Inst> brb
<Relaed> ofan: 原来你不是星战fan...
<ofan> Relaed: 小时候看过... 现在忘干净了
<Relaed> ofan: 好吧....
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你就是那种坏学生 现在终于被赶到加盘去了 难怪加盘这么多坏人
<jyf1987> 好在上了高中 尤其是大学 我又及时的回到了坏学生阵营
<ofan> Relaed: 不过对那主题曲印象很深刻，噔噔 噔噔噔 噔 噔噔噔 噔...
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我和班干部都是朋友啊
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<Relaed> jyf1987: 精神领袖是很惬意的。偶尔送某班干部一本书，让其质疑质疑老师，也是很爽的。
<cfy> wzlxx: 可能是elscreen
<jyf1987> Relaed: 额 那老师看到你都牙齿痒痒的
<Relaed> jyf1987: 那是，没有比改变人的想法，让人质疑老师更可恨的了。
<Relaed> jyf1987: 质疑老师，质疑世界。质疑一切原则。哈哈哈哈
<wzlxx> cfy: elscreen???
<Relaed> jyf1987: 那时我初中
<ofan> 有人了解udev么？ 为何同样的规则，add很顺利，remove就完全不管用？？
<wzlxx> cfy: 咱们在上面加东西的话它都是自己显示的～不能控制它显示在哪里～
<jyf1987> Relaed: 我在班上还发行过彩票 额
<cfy> wzlxx:不懂
<wzlxx> cfy: 喔～
<Relaed> jyf1987: wow
<wzlxx> cfy: 那个color-theme是怎么回事？如果只是要一个主题的话不是可以直接写到.emacs里吗？
<84XABDT6J> virtualbox v4.0 beta版宣称支持复制文件到客户机，但我这边却没能实现？
<84XABDT6J> 客户机 winxp
<84XABDT6J> 实体机 ubuntu10.10
<wzlxx> cfy: 如果你想选定一个配色方案后就一直用它，而避免每次都加载大量用不着的 lisp代码，按 p 就可以把当前配色方案的 lisp 打印出来，你可以把它加到你的 .emacs 文件。而不使用 (require 'color-theme) 这样可以加快启动速度
<cfy> wzlxx: 不太清楚.我是全部都弄了.
<cfy> wzlxx: 下次试试看.
<wzlxx> cfy: color-theme里面有太多的主题了，如果只用一个可以只要这个上面是这样说的，但试过了，似乎不行～
<jyf1987> Relaed: 觉得挺好玩的 现在看来我确实从小就经历跟其他人不一样
<Relaed> jyf1987: 你获得了一些自信，lol
<Relaed> jyf1987: 嘲你没商量
<jyf1987> Relaed: 呵呵
<Edward> anybody can see my sentence?
<cfy> Edward: i can
<Edward> I install the IRC right now
<Edward> oh I am so excited!!
<Edward> What are you doing now?
<jyf1987> talking
<Edward> where are you come from?
<roylez> cfy: 键盘到了
<Edward> I am a student in china, glad to see U
<cfy> roylez: 怎么样?
<roylez> cfy: 感觉好轻阿
<jyf1987> i come from mars
<roylez> cfy: 而且茶轴也很吵阿
<cfy> roylez: 按键么?是啊,两段.
<cfy> roylez: 还吵?还好你没买青轴
<jyf1987> i am sorry the internet speed between the earth and mars is too slow
<roylez> cfy: 青轴跟茶轴的声音似乎差不多阿
<cfy> roylez: 不知道.没用过青轴
<roylez> cfy: 旁边的pageup什么的，不就是青轴的吗
<cfy> roylez: 那,
<cfy> roylez: 那,貌似空格和enter是黑轴
<roylez> cfy: 难怪我觉得回车比较重呢
<cfy> roylez: 我按得感觉都差不多...你能感觉出来阿...
<roylez> cfy: 能阿
<cfy> roylez:
<roylez> cfy: 看来没白买
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵.你看看右shift
<roylez> cfy: shift也似乎重一点点
<roylez> cfy: 黑轴的吗？
<roylez> cfy: 按键的大小正合适，而且按揭的边沿很舒服
<cfy> roylez: 我这里感觉是有点磨插.不清楚
<cfy> roylez: 我最大的感觉
<cfy> roylez: 我最大的感觉是按键可以很轻了.比笔记本的轻多了.
<roylez> cfy: 下回车键是失败了
<roylez> cfy: 确实轻，比8115省力多了
<cfy> roylez: 下回车是啥?
<roylez> cfy: 我下回车键失败了
<jiero> ？
<roylez> cfy: 昨天sasnguosha到1点，有些视觉模糊
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵.这么好玩阿.
<roylez> jiero: 有钱老美，你也加入烧键盘的行列吧
 * cfy 我这里还进不去....
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez> cfy: 昨天刚刚尝试玩1v1
 * jiero 穷人一个。。。
<roylez> jiero: ducky就100刀
 * jiero 如果有$100就去换个显示器。
<genomega> If I wished to learn a china dialect, which one would be the most logical?
<roylez> genomega: mandarin
<genomega> thanks
<jiero> MainLand Mandarin
<jiero> or Taiwanese?
<chendy> 这个频道讲英文?
<jiero> 我要我要所有人都能读中文。
<roylez> cfy: 遇到手感不一样的键，就有拔下来看看的欲望....
<jiero> roylez: 拔下来！
<jyf1987> whois jiero?
<jiero> roylez: 8115是不怎样。明基的海湾比它好多了～
 * archl 游戏专用
<Edward> 大家有学生吗？
<Edward> ？？？
<roylez> Edward: 你要干啥？
<Edward> just talk~~~~
<Edward> 老外不爱理我
<archl> Ducky keyboard DK9000。。。
<archl> 台湾产的啊。。。
<archl> 晕死那样子。
<roylez> archl: 你又改名？...
<roylez> archl: 跟ee一样了
<archl> roylez: 我一共就三个。
<archl> roylez: 都是有迹象的。
<archl> jiero=  jie luo
<archl> 这三个都注册的了
<tenzu> 姐
<tenzu> 罗姐
<tenzu> 罗姐姐
<archl> 疼姐好。
 * Warm_HUG 俩人妖
<McWolf> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/2050318.shtml我觉得天涯快要河蟹了这并非我妄下断言，凡是都有个征兆，比如暴雨前夕，会电闪雷鸣刮大风。比如要被路上石头绊倒时候，你会先喊一声“我艹”然后摔倒在地。末日黄昏也是一样，征兆就是光线越来越暗，直至捎走最后一屡的黄昏阳光，留下漫漫长夜，然后，什么也看不见。。。
 * archl 不是人妖是妖人
<tenzu> 天涯是妖孽聚集的地方
<Warm_HUG> archl: 妖精里的人妖、简称妖人
<archl> Warm_HUG: 妖精会作孽的。。。
<Warm_HUG> archl: 罗姐你到底是男的，还是女的？要是女的说自己妖精还可以
<roylez> Warm_HUG: 你找我？
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 是哦，
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 找你问urxvt的字体配置
<roylez> Warm_HUG: .
<archl> Warm_HUG: 我是被经常被gay看上的男人。。。
<Warm_HUG> archl: 哇
<roylez> archl: 那你长得很靓咯
<missing> ...
<Relaed> wtf… 你经常上豆瓣么
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 我的rxvt字体用monospace的，可是中文字体很杯具啊
 * archl 自觉不比周恩来帅。
<tenzu> archl: 求照片
<roylez> Warm_HUG: urxvt中文不要用truetype，用点阵
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 例如？
<wzlxx> sawfish 里只能用鼠标中键呼出菜单 吗？
<roylez> Warm_HUG: truetype字体它会自动去计算最适合大小，通常情况下是中文偏小
<roylez> Warm_HUG: 中文用Wenquanyi Bitmap Song
<archl> tenzu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=120426&t=1
<roylez> cfy: 你有没有remap capslock？
<tenzu> archl: 好梦幻
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 呃
<archl> tenzu: 是吧～为啥就没人看出来呢。
<chendy> wqy-unibit 也不错.
<roylez> Warm_HUG: urxvt就这么个悲剧命
<archl> “张华考上了北京大学；李萍进了中等技术学校；我在百货公司当售货员：我们都有光明的前途。” ——《新华字典》1998年修订本P673关于“前途”的例句
<GUN^ROSE> 。。。。
<roylez> archl: 恩，没错阿，后面的比前面的有前途
<archl> 前途的解释还没看到，只有例子呢。
<ofan> Warm_HUG: urxvt有中文的补丁吧。。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡依林 - Myself - 即时生效 - (2:26/3:18)
<archl> ...
<archl>  * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡依林 - Myself - 即时生效 - (2:26/3:18)
<archl> 这个怎么搞出来的？
<MengXingHun> {{{{  “张华考上了北京大学；李萍进了中等技术学校；我在百货公司当售货员：我们都有光明的前途。” ——《新华字典》1998年修订本P673关于“前途”的例句 }}}}}
<MengXingHun> 新华辞典 有这个？
<MengXingHun> --
 * ofan is listening to 爱情买卖 (单曲循环)
<MengXingHun> archl, 插件
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 常石磊 - 山楂树之恋 原声音乐 - 山楂树 (试听版) - (0:19/1:25)
<archl> 。。。
<roylez> cfy: Fx系列键跟数字键直接的距离比较小，然后让我觉得F11 F12变远了
<roylez> cfy: 之间的距离
<archl> MengXingHun:  什么插件？
<MengXingHun> 有人搭建 过 源服务器 吗？
<MengXingHun> archl,  歌曲插件
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 陈楚生 - 单曲 - 山楂花 (山楂树之恋 宣传曲) - 山楂花 (山楂树之恋 宣传曲) - (0:28/3:55)
<archl> 。。。我的在别的里能有，IRC里好像没。
<MengXingHun> os [ken@Redhat.Debian, Linux 2.6.35.9-64.fc14.i686 i686]
<MengXingHun> os [Linux 2.6.35.9-64.fc14.i686 i686] distro [Fedora release 14 (Laughlin)] cpu [3 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 435 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem [Physical: 2.0GB, 36.1% free] disk [Total: 295.9GB, 7.6% free] video [10de:0640] sound [HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
 * MengXingHun is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<MengXingHun> 就是这个插件
<archl> 呃。好复杂的配套。那些我一个都没装。
 * McWolf hi
<archl> O:-)
<wzlxx> 有sawfish使用者吗？
<archl> wzlxx: 我装过。
<archl> 直接死了。
<archl> 所以告辞
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 陈慧琳 - 单曲-记事本 - 记事本 - (1:02/4:10)
<wzlxx> archl: 它的那个鼠标中键呼出菜单，怎么改一下啊？
 * McWolf is listening to:test
<archl> wzlxx: 我说过，直接死了，没机会使用。
<wzlxx> archl: 哦～呵呵～
<wzlxx> archl: 看到网上说这个功能很强大啊～
<archl> wzlxx: 我是不经意看到的，因为GNOME一开始使用它的，然后换e16，然后是metacity
<archl> 所以看到它还活跃着觉得很好玩。
<wzlxx> archl: 哦，有没有KDE那样牛X的WM？
<wzlxx> archl: 那样的效果～
<archl> KDE 的WM？
<roylez> wzlxx: evilwm
<archl> kwin？ 问题很多吧。
<wzlxx> roylez: 效果很好吗？
<roylez> wzlxx: 很棒
<wzlxx> roylez: 哦，我看看啊～
<wzlxx> roylez: 平铺的？
<xmj>      大家好！
<pocoyo> xmj: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xmj>   
<xmj>   
<xmj>         
<xmj>     ubuntu上面怎么控制无线网卡？
<xmj>    有知道的同志吗？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 那绘图铅笔走了？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 哪个？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你推上说的那个
<jyf1987> 额 我明白了
<jyf1987> 最近我反应好慢
<gebjgd> tenzu: 难道我错过了？
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 有心事
<tenzu> gebjgd: 早被袜子干掉了
<tenzu> 袜子下手太快
<gebjgd> tenzu: 。。。。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 袜子？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 同问
<jyf1987> wz = 袜子
<tenzu> roylez: wzass.....
<jyf1987> 这回我可不慢
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<roylez> tenzu: 那厮阿
<jyf1987> 看来我还是跟得上年轻人的
<roylez> tenzu: 我键盘到了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你有心事了？
<tenzu> roylez: 上图
<roylez> tenzu: 没相机
<archl> roylez: 从哪里买到的？
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 没。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 失恋了？
<roylez> archl: 无所不能的淘宝
<gebjgd> tenzu: 。。。。。
<archl> roylez: 用摄像头。
<roylez> archl: 也没有
<tenzu> roylez: 手机拍一下也行
<archl> 用手机
<roylez> tenzu: 300块的手机，没摄像头
<ofan> grub-install /dev/sdb 直接往u盘上装个grub，再引导iso
<jyf1987> roylez: 你胡说吧 300快的 怎么没有摄像头
<archl> $300绝对顶级的了。
<roylez> jyf1987: philip x1000，似乎是这个型号的手机
<gebjgd> tenzu: <zhxk>?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 他不是第一次了
<roylez> archl: 人民币
<srdgame> :-)
<gebjgd> tenzu: ip是国内的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 对，丫还/msg跟我对骂了几句
<archl> 呃。飞利浦还有手机。
<gebjgd> tenzu: 举报有奖的
<roylez> tenzu: 谁？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 警察妹妹爱上你的
<archl> 没了下文的某人。
<tenzu> roylez: 一个叫zhxk的
<pocoyo> 好奇...
<roylez> tenzu: 告诉happy封他大爷的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 警嫂吧
<tenzu> roylez: 中午茸茸不在
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 菲利普的那就烂了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 有年轻阿
<jyf1987> tenzu: 奇怪 那人招你了？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我才不上你当
<roylez> jyf1987: 键盘600，手机300
<jyf1987> tenzu: 难道是你信仰马列的 额
<gebjgd> tenzu: XD
<jyf1987> roylez: 你好强阿
<jyf1987> 买个寨机300是可以有摄像头的
<archl> 键盘600。。。
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我什么都没说啊，丫就认定我是ZF的人
<jyf1987> 还有 mtk开发环境呢 lol
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 一句话都没说么 难道是寻仇
<tenzu> roylez: 我还没用过RMB100以上的键鼠组合
<roylez> tenzu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8017654050
<roylez> tenzu: 就这只，590
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我说丫有病来着，丫就开始咬我了
<wzlxx> roylez: 那个sawfish还是玩不转啊～
<roylez> wzlxx: 你瞎折腾
<roylez> wzlxx: sawfish已经是化石了
<archl> 纯机械。
<tenzu> roylez: 青釉，好在哪里？我没见识过
<roylez> tenzu: 我的是茶轴
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 那你活该 干嘛去招惹别人
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我又没对丫说，丫发政治的东西还不让人顶一句了
<tenzu> roylez: 好在哪里？不懂
<archl> 不错的样子。小时候都是纯机械键盘？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 年轻人吧 火气就是大 你看这里这么多老头都不说话
<wzlxx> roylez: 啊～
<roylez> tenzu: 这个哥们大概不会来第二遍的吧
<jyf1987> tenzu: 要接受教训 见怪不怪 其怪自败
<roylez> tenzu: 舒服，确实比8115舒服
<jyf1987> roylez: 很有可能换个马甲来骂
<wzlxx> roylez: 我用的openbox主题有点丑…
<roylez> jyf1987: 直接封ip段就好了
<roylez> wzlxx: 那是你自己没玩转了，玩转了都可以很好看的
<jyf1987> roylez: 国内封ip段太容易误杀了
<tenzu> roylez: 我打字打的手指类，改明儿也去搞一个
<tenzu> jyf1987: 好吧，下次我不搭理了
<jyf1987> roylez: 如果他每个ip段都试下 然后你都这么干 那就这造成 dos攻击了
<gebjgd> roylez: 这个键盘有什么好的？
<srdgame> :-)
<jyf1987> 我曾经构想过如何搞频道 呵呵 这就是手段之一阿 让你封ip段 嘿嘿
<srdgame>  沒看見熱鬧的一段
<archl> roylez: 有钱再买个海贝试试 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4143633732&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<jyf1987> 600可以买个蓝牙键盘了 还是苹果的
<archl> 对比一下。
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，ducky是最便宜的了，据评测手感和filco差不多，静电电容的太贵
<wzlxx> roylez: 我不想要太好看的～呵呵，就是这个居然没有边框，太丑了～
<roylez> jyf1987: 手感不一样的好不好
<jyf1987> roylez: 你也太扯了 300买个手机 600买个键盘
<roylez> wzlxx: 我就不喜欢边框，你喜欢边框，可以去看看filco什么的别的牌子
<roylez> jyf1987: 手机有什么用阿，没天跟键盘打交道的时间远远超过和手机打交道的时间
<Relaed> 蓝牙键盘...
<tenzu> roylez: 我听你的
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 你是说给电脑用的？
<jyf1987> 我以为你给手机配个600的键盘呢
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我也是...
<roylez> jyf1987: 对阿，在公司哟跟你
<archl> 。。。
<wzlxx> roylez: 俺说的是WM～
<roylez> jyf1987: 在公司用
<roylez> wzlxx: 我知道
<jyf1987> roylez: 机械键盘阿 那不是吵死了
<wzlxx> /me晕～
<jyf1987> Relaed: 什么一样 和我一样想错了？
<Relaed> jyf1987: 是啊
<roylez> jyf1987: 确实比8115声音大一些，不过拉风阿。你要安静，去买topre realforce 86u
<Relaed> jyf1987: 我的手机用折叠式蓝牙键盘限制至今。
<Relaed> jyf1987: 闲置
<archl> 呃。都是我没听说过的键盘呢～
<wzlxx> roylez: 你用的是哪个？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 确实黑莓有那种外置的大键盘 我想错了
<roylez> wzlxx: 我主要用awesome和fluxbox
<Relaed> jyf1987: iGo的那种，不过现在几乎没什么用，话说很装B
<jyf1987> roylez: 我不想拉风 我想要输入快 所以我对 脑机输入那个头盔感兴趣
<jyf1987> Relaed: 额 那个年代的电池 你装到一半B就挂了吧
<Relaed> jyf1987: 可以用好几个月
<jyf1987> Relaed: 不是吧 你用电动车的蓄电池？
<Relaed> jyf1987: 没有我用我的尿和废气发电
<wzlxx> roylez: 哦，awesome我不适应～
<jyf1987> Relaed: 额 你怎么也一天到晚在这里呢
<roylez> tenzu: http://d3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net/photo/36777_460.jpg
<jyf1987> cloudfront搞中文的话 得下载多少东西阿
<jyf1987> 还是按需下载？
<tenzu> roylez: 我比较担心骑车那人会不会菊花分两半了
<NoIE> http://cnbeta.com/articles/129356.htm
<NoIE> Chrome OS 笔记本CR-48动手玩的视频
<roylez> tenzu: 底下那只虎可是很给力阿
<jyf1987> chrome os 我真想申请一个 可惜没有美国国籍 nnd
<tenzu> roylez: 可以想像成猫。。。
<xhw514> 没有邀请函好像没有权利申请的
<jyf1987> 扯蛋呢 有申请页面 但是你得是美国公民
<xhw514> google给我发了个邮件
<NoIE> 您以为是申请Ubuntu的光盘那？
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/ox9Ps.jpg
<NoIE> roylez: 星球大战里的人物。
<xhw514> 凭那个可以申请
<tenzu> roylez: 这个太内涵了
<zhanshime> 好
<jyf1987> 其实我更想申请 1G光纤接入 额
<xmj> 聊得蛮HI  各位都是哪里人
<MeaCulpa> 【你相信轮回吗 印度少年自称5次投胎同一家庭】16岁印度少年阿杰死于车祸。生前他告诉家人，在1984到93年间，他在同一个家庭转世了5次。1984年他出生在这个家，但6岁死去；再次投胎变成苍蝇，之后是蜜蜂和蛇。1993年出生的阿杰记得五次转世的每一个细节。
<MeaCulpa> http://fl5.me/3sbq6m
<MeaCulpa> 苍蝇蜜蜂寿命短，捷径啊
<NoIE> 好可怜。。。
<Relaed> 很好奇苍蝇怎么死的
<Relaed> 蛇...
<MeaCulpa> 冻死的
<palomino|working> 苍蝇拍而死...
<MeaCulpa> 蜜蜂呢
<gebjgd> 变苍蝇死
<gebjgd> 变蜜蜂死
<Relaed> 这个人应该有苍蝇记忆，蜜蜂记忆吧。。。
<jyf1987> 针尽蜂亡
<Relaed> 他会说苍蝇语么..
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 邪恶
<xmj>      扯淡
<jyf1987> 苍蝇眼中的世界如何用人类语言描述呢
<gebjgd> xmj: 错了。是扯蛋
<pocoyo> 蛇呢...
<xmj>    晕  你们都在聊什么
<if_else> 各位，shell 中使用 ctrl-r 搜索匹配历史记录，出现匹配选项，如何选择其他类似匹配命令，谢谢
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/NiTAG.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/KuiDz.jpg
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<palomino|working> 不错 , roylez
<Relaed> roylez: 超贱
<wzlxx> roylez: FVWM现在还有人玩吗？
<roylez> wzlxx: ee soima???
<wzlxx> roylez: 默认配置能玩否？
<roylez> wzlxx: 否
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/4xPW0.gif
<wzlxx> roylez: 简单配置能玩否？
<tenzu> roylez: 看着就疼
<gebjgd> wzlxx: fvwm你有那么高定制的需求？
<NoIE> 需要家装倒车雷达。
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 没有～我就要求轻～还看一点～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 轻的多了
<ofan> wzlxx: 不开X多轻
<cfy> roylez: 我直接把caps_lock去掉了.
<wzlxx> ofan: 需要X～
<cfy> roylez: 并且把右边的win键换成了ctrl
<jyf1987> ofan: 用tty最爽
<wzlxx> cfy: 左边的那个ctrl才是用的最多的～
<cfy> roylez: 这样感觉好点.不过.右边的win是用xmodmap换的.貌似不是很好.
<happyaron> wyh: 这username起的。。。
<cfy> wzlxx: 不过有时侯也要用到右边的ctrl阿,比如ctrl-v啥的
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席
<happyaron> jyf1987: 拜见jyf
<wyh> happyaron: 咋啦……
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇
<happyaron> wyh: 听有意思
<happyaron> 挺
<cfy> wzlxx: caps_lock=ctrl嘛:),反正右边的win完全没用.
<wyh> happyaron: 指教
<happyaron> gebjgd: rob
<jyf1987> happyaron: 怎么晚才来
<wzlxx> cfy: 我是LCTRL+V，嘎嘎～
<happyaron> cfy: cfy
<roylez> happyaron: http://imgur.com/3exzN.gif
<happyaron> jyf1987: 考试，第三次摸底
<wzlxx> cfy: 我右边没有～
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵.
<gebjgd> happyaron: ........
<ofan> jyf1987: 我觉得tty挺适合他..
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/bmbFb.jpg
<cfy> happyaron: 阿榕
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你不是报送了么 还模什么
<jyf1987> ofan: 是阿
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马
<ofan> happyaron: hi~ 哈皮龙
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了米咯
<happyaron> jyf1987: 保送很自主招才报名
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<ofan> orz...
<jyf1987> happyaron: 总之没理由
<wzlxx> 看到别人整的fvwm挺好看的～
<wzlxx> http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/Nuno_Alexandre-1600x1200/screenshot.jpg
<roylez> happyaron: http://imgur.com/7WX0C.jpg
<ofan> wzlxx: 下面的窗口预览是fvwm自带的功能？
<wzlxx> ofan: 应该，我不知道啊～我没有用～
<ishagua> O:-)
<ishagua> here am i O:-)
 * roylez 再一次被破马无视
<tenzu> roylez: 这个好，吼吼~~
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/n3WWf.jpg
<gebjgd> wz
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 我有配置文件
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 你要？
<tenzu> roylez: 这张内涵，我看过
<wzlxx> gebjgd: fvwm的？
<gebjgd> ofan: 那个是thumbie
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 恩
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 简单不？
<missing> 不
<gebjgd> wzlxx: fvwm还不简单？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 有wiki自己看
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 看了wiki就简单，没看wiki就不简单
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 看你有没有那个时间和需求了
<roylez> tenzu: http://img163.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20101205/19/5611886120101205192458017.jpg   这个似乎是华山，我去过
<gebjgd> wzlxx: fvwm是给高手用的。纯自定制
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 哦～呵呵～发图看看呗，哈哈～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 现在没用
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 就有配置
<ishagua> :'( 没人理我阿
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 图我看看去
<tenzu> roylez: 路过几十次了，都没去过华山
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/hM3To.jpg  这个看过没？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 早就删了
<tenzu> roylez: 第一次看
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 我不是高手～
<ofan> gebjgd: 多谢~
<srdgame> roylez: 你自己阿
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 现在用什么？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: openbox tint2 wbar
<roylez> srdgame: 我没这么帅
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 我现在和你一样～
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 就没有wbar～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 那就别用fvwm了。定制性太强了。
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个不是程序名吧？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: wbar tint2缺一不可
<gebjgd> ofan: ???
<gebjgd> ofan: arch的话装fvwm devel?
<wzlxx> gebjgd: WBAR有嘛用啊？
<ofan> gebjgd: thumbie 实现窗口预览的
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 用处大了
<gebjgd> ofan: 等我看下
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 你用OB的哪个主题？
<gebjgd> ofan: 拼错了，是 Thumbnail
<gebjgd> wzlxx: bear2？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 感觉都不好看～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 还好
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 如果你追求windeco的话
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个词太普通了吧.. 都搜不到主页
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 那你就不要用ob
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.fvwm.org/documentation/faq/#7.18
<wzlxx> OB标题如何居中？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 不明白。你的不居中？
<ishagua> :'(
<kenifanying> 有没人用mac的那种效果?
<wzlxx> 嗯
<kenifanying> 是什么主题?
<Kandu> cfy: perl 里能不能接受一段 字符串變量 運行時解釋執行？
<atmouse> 终于进来了.这里人不少啊
<ofan> fvwm 配置文件什么格式的
<srdgame> ubuntu 自己搞桌面環境去了。有點不喜歡。。。。
<ofan> ？
<jyf1987> http://news.qq.com/a/20101210/000682.htm 武汉多起爆炸系歹徒试爆
<wzlxx> ofan: fvwm似乎没有一个默认的配置可以让人用～以前试过，好像是这样～
<cfy> Kandu: eval "xxxx"
<cfy> Kandu: 可以.
<happyaron> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/10/0158212&from=rss
<cfy> Kandu: 而且貌似是动态载入模块的唯一方法.
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，貌似很多腳本語言都有這功能
<Kandu> cfy: 這裡面執行的語句也能訪問源程序中定義的變量，調用源程序函數吧？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我现在终于在学汇编了
<cfy> Kandu: 应该可以的.不过很少这么用.太危险了.我也不是很清楚.要查资料.不过我估计可以.
<gebjgd> wz
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 有
<cfy> Kandu: 你说的那些都是可以的.
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 有 有有有 有有有有有有有
<cfy> Kandu: 至于具体到有什么差别我的是不是很清楚
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 有默认配置吗？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: gnomelook上。还是什么地方很多的
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 主题？哦～
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 感觉它的主题都差不多～
<griffin1> help
<griffin1> nick griffin
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 还是boxlook阿
<cfy> iGnome: 我貌似知道怎么查whois了.查了以后会引起这个311 => "whoisuser",然后就有了.
<griffin1> whois
<jyf1987> 额 这东西还要问
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 找到了
<gebjgd> wzlxx: http://box-look.org/content/show.php?content=91022&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=0cff24eac9f9cfd53aacc8ccd8899c01
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 这个。我就改成tint2.他用的tint
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 没用trayer
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 哦～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 很容易改的
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 虚拟桌面的设置自己去看fvwm的wiki
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 这个是fvwm？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 恩
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 当然
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 我还以为是OB呢～
<srdgame> :-D
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 所以我用ob了
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 简单傻瓜
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 其实我就想要个好看的按钮那些～然后方便就可以了～没有什么要求了～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 什么按钮？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: wbar就能解决很多问题
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 关闭啊～最小化那些～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: tint2足够了吧
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 我有tint2,我说的是关闭什么的按钮，右上角的那些～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: windeco？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 如果OB有个好看一点的如题就OK了～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 窗口边栏？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 对～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: windeco
<iGnome> cfy: ORZ
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 软件？
<tenzu> 不会用wbar。。。
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 不是。你说的那个边栏就是windeco
<iGnome> 函数不直接取得。。。 cfy
<iGnome> 这不是害人
<gebjgd> wzlxx: fvwm的种类比较多。但是fvwm不是唯一有那么多windeco 的wm
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 嗯～就是想要个好看一点的～
<cfy> iGnome: 我也是看了POE::Component::IRC后才知道
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 你去看看box look。看看其他的wm。fvwm太灵活不好驾驭。你要是喜欢的话，你可以用
<cfy> iGnome: Queries the IRC server for detailed information about a particular user. Takes any number of arguments: nicknames or hostmasks to ask for information about. As of version 3.2, you will receive an irc_whois event in addition to the usual numeric responses. See below for details.
<iGnome> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> iGnome: 才试试了下,
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 哦～
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 现在用的也是OB，很简单～
 * iGnome 一直坚持没使用poe
<iGnome> lol
<ibot1970> iGnome: 我再确认下.
<Kandu> cfy: thx  :)
<iGnome> 好罗。崩溃了
<iGnome> 崩溃了？
<tenzu> 为神马一会儿看得到ip一会儿看不到？
<cfy> iGnome: 悲剧,开两个erc,貌似就乱了...
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<archl> 我的Ubuntu 10.10已经因为APT崩了3次了。
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<archl> 彻底完蛋。
 * archl 不知道老小的起源
<archl> 这就没了？
<happyaron> archl: 装10.04
<happyaron> archl: 我不用10.10/11.04
<archl> happyaron: 折腾。。。
<iGnome> APT 巡回赛？ 崩溃？
<archl> synaptic 一次 software center 一次， apt terminal 一次。。。
<archl> 就是apt不行。
<happyaron> archl: aptitude?
<iGnome> 没见过下载，会导致系统崩溃的。
<wzlxx> cfy: 配置好了fvwm分享一下啊～
<archl> 都一样调用吧。
<iGnome> 这rp厉害
<archl> 是安装时
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你好，杯具男
<archl> 不是下载。
<happyaron> archl: 安装时是dpkg
<archl> 哦
<iGnome> 安装，也没道理
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵.还没好.一直懒得配置.
<cfy> wzlxx: ee好了.
<iGnome> 文件操作而已啊
<wzlxx> cfy: 那个不是一时半会就能配置好的～
<archl> 只是100%CPU占用的操作。～
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 你果然很坏
<archl> 大多是装5分钟以上
<iGnome> archl: 那就监视。
<wzlxx> cfy: who is ee?
<cfy> ee
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<iGnome> ？
<iGnome> 干嘛呢
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: @_@
 * wzlxx 知道了～呵呵～
<archl> iGnome: 监视啥。。。不再碰见就万幸了。
<cfy> iGnome: 有人要看你的fvwm
<iGnome> archl: 为了你的未来，也该监视
<cfy> iGnome: 不过whois出来的结果不太有用.
<archl> iGnome: 我已经折腾完了。该装得都装了。
<wzlxx> iGnome: 贴图看看呗～
<cfy> iGnome: ee,event的bot,怎么自主说话呢?
<archl> ^_^ 我很懒。报告bug 几十个，就是不跟踪。
<wzlxx> 用sawfish明显没有我的OB快～那个有点卡～
<cfy> iGnome: 就是在某个频道里没有任何时间,bot来说话啥的.
<archl> 用e16好。
<archl> e16好～
<cfy> iGnome: 不会是用alarm吧?
<iGnome> 这啥
<iGnome> 乱说话？
<cfy> iGnome: 对.
<iGnome> 这不好吧
<griffin1> 新人报道，问下大家，ubuntu10.04下有没有好点的svn图形界面的工具
<gebjgd> cfy: 好
<cfy> iGnome: 不是阿,我是说如何做到.
<jyf1987> 说你妹
<gebjgd> cfy: 支持。隔几分钟讲个笑话什么的
<iGnome> 你定时
<cfy> iGnome: gebjgd 对就是这样的效果
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么做呢?alarm么?
<yuki> 大家好- -
<pocoyo> yuki: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jyf1987> timer嘛
<jyf1987> cfy: 给我留个发链接的借口
<iGnome> 脚本，不是想怎样就怎样嘛。 at +5min
<cfy> yuki: 阿?
<cfy> iGnome: ...我说bot阿.
<cfy> yuki: 发错.
<cfy> jyf1987: 发链接?
<iGnome> bot不都是调用脚本嘛
<yuki> cfy, ?
<cfy> yuki: 发错了:)
<jyf1987> cfy: google reader里有个 sendto的功能 可以把item发到制定url
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么循环呢?->start就好了呀,然后全是事件调用阿.
<cfy> jyf1987: 不懂....
<jyf1987> cfy: 你给我个web借口 我send到你那 这样我每天早上就可以一边看reader 一边给你们推荐新闻了
<jyf1987> cfy: 这么笨 额
<iGnome> 你poe了？
<cfy> iGnome: 没有.
<iGnome> 别理会淫妇
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
<iGnome> 外部设置变量嘛
<jyf1987> cfy: 要不我自己做 我的机器人给你发 然后你转发
<iGnome> 设置at命令嘛
<griffin1> 郁闷阿，整个频道都被两位dx占用了。
<cfy> jyf1987: 那不你转发就好了
<cfy> ibot1990: ok,bot上来了.
<jyf1987> cfy: 许多机器人不好
<jyf1987> 好了 下班
<cfy> 我的bot只whois.....
<cfy> ok,晚自修.....
<srdgame> 淫婦。。
<cfy> iGnome: 过会再讨教XD
<iGnome> 吃法？
<iGnome> 吃饭？
<iGnome> 我要招呼崽崽了
<wzlxx> cfy: 你是怎么使用emacs的C/S模式的？还有就是有没有一个小软件可以和emacs的键保持一致，这样一概改配置的时候可以用～
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: at怎么做呢?
<cfy> iGnome: 每到时间,bot就上线?然后干事情?
<cfy> iGnome: 给部动画片给崽崽不就好了?
<iGnome> bot检查env，xx=1的时候，设置at now+5min xxxx, export xx=0, 说话
<cfy> iGnome: 循环写在哪里?
<iGnome> 有人说话，就重置定时
<cfy> iGnome: $irc->start;后面的语句都不执行的阿.
<iGnome> 额。。
<iGnome> 是没事件哦。
<cfy> iGnome: 比如一个没人说话的,没有上线下线啥的房间,如何做到整点报时啥的?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那个人的id解封了好像
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在可以用alarm来做到.不过不smart
<iGnome> 那也是要有触发
<iGnome> 定期唤醒
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯,我现在只会alarm触发
<iGnome> 可我不记得模块有些什么功能了，要看
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> 我再问问别人好了.或者用poe的.
<iGnome> 好罗
<micheal> hi，大家好。看新闻linux内核爆漏洞了。kernel《*.37。http://goo.gl/dEE2J。
<cfy> iGnome: 我直接把pc上得poe模块复制过去,就能用了.所以现在有两种了.不错.
<cfy> micheal: 哈哈,gentoo表示无鸭梨
<cfy> Linux gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Tue Nov 23 20:41:06 CST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<iGnome> 都直接支持。这还不错。容量没问题？
<cfy> iGnome: 4G U盘
<iGnome> 哦。那里跑的哦。
<cfy> /dev/sda2                 3.6G      1.1G      2.3G  33% /mnt
<iGnome> 我说呢
<cfy> iGnome: 路由器阿.....
<iGnome> 给我电源
<cfy> iGnome: 额,你的还没电源....
<iGnome> 没出去
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGnome: 淘宝买下好了.
<iGnome> 今天出去了，买沙发去了
<cfy> 搬家了?怎么好段段的买沙发?
<cfy> iGnome: 主席键盘到了....ee要不要也买个?
<cfy> iGnome: pro2不错,lol
<cfy> iGnome: hhkb pro2不错,lol
<iGnome> 买了一个天价的房子，准备租出去。
<cfy> 出租老房子?
<iGnome> 新的。。。
<cfy> 阿....出租新的......
<iGnome> 没办法
<cfy> sigh.....房价阿....
<iGnome> 银行集中区域的
<cfy> .
<iGnome> 银行一条街
<cfy> iGnome: 我实在看不懂whois的内容......换个who试试看
<iGnome> 啥内容，给我看看
<cfy> iGnome: 我把whois的内容贴给你看看.
<iGnome> 嗯
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1134381
<cfy> iGnome: 上面
<cfy> iGnome: 这个是你的.直接Dumper的结果
<iGnome> 不是有ip嘛。其他不重要啊
<cfy> iGnome: 貌似没 xxx log into
<iGnome> 房间？
<cfy> iGnome: 我想要  cfy is logged in as chenfengyuan
<cfy> iGnome: 这种的.这样好判断谁是master
<iGnome> 这是其他命令
<iGnome> 你找 happyaron
<iGnome> 这家伙没在。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦?那是啥命令?我erc /whois就是则会样的阿.
<cfy> iGnome: 哦?那是啥命令?我erc /whois就是这样的阿.
<cfy> iGnome: opera里也是这样阿,你/whois看看
<iGnome> whois只有这些嘛
<iGnome>  /cs help看
<iGnome> login的状态，有其他命令的
<i_opera> cfy is logged in as chenfengyuan
<i_opera> opera里也有呢
<i_opera> 我就要这样的.这样我才好判断
<iGnome> 最后一行
<cfy> iGnome: 最后一行?
<iGnome> 你那里面也有啊
<cfy> 'eexpress'?
<iGnome> 2个
<iGnome> 不知道是那个而已嘛
<i_opera> 不懂.
<cfy> .
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1134397
<iGnome> 估计是 raw数据，不同的服务器结果不同。所以直接列出
<cfy> iGnome: 这是我的
<cfy> iGnome: 唯一出现chenfengyuan的那行,还是cloak的
<iGnome> 是哦
<iGnome> 可我这，也没登录的吧
<cfy> iGnome: eexpress是你的名字.不是登录呢
<cfy> iGnome: 比如 *** i_opera is Fengyuan Chen (~cfy1990@122.228.131.89)
<iGnome> 你登录看一次，吧登录看一次。比较下
<cfy> iGnome: 你是iGnome is eexpress
<cfy> iGnome: i_opera 就是不登录的阿.
<iGnome> cfy 以 chenfengyuan 登录了
<cfy> iGnome: 登录?
<iGnome> 发其他命令吧。我记得有看identify信息的
<cfy> iGnome: 哦,
<cfy> iGnome: 我看看who
<iGnome> 当时都看过一次
<iGnome> 吃饭先
<cfy> 还没吃饭..
<cfy> iGnome: 时区不通?
<archl> 即时战略
<hkrliu>  有人么
<pocoyo> hkrliu: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<ofan> nnnd 终于完美搞定udev的规则了..
<mao> 嗨 大家好
<flh> mao: 有啊，多热闹
<mao> flh: 什么？
<mao> flh: 什么多热闹？
<flh> mao: 可能睡着了
<srdgame> =-O
<kenifanying> 宿舍里面一台用盗版Win 7的机子黑屏了，该怎么修复？
<kenifanying> 连安全模式
<kenifanying> 都进不去
<RabbitHair> 用ubuntu livecd啊
<kenifanying> 怎么弄，能具体点吗？
<kenifanying> 进入livecd该怎么修复？
<kenifanying> 没尝试过，所以不敢乱弄，又不是自己的机子。
<wen> 请教 有没有个googleearth的.deb包啊
<ofan> 重新激活
<RabbitHair> 能进live cd？
<kenifanying> 蒽
<RabbitHair> 进livecd 上网查解决方案啊
<kenifanying> ofan,没运行Win 7咋激活？
<ofan> 进去激活
<kenifanying> wen,你到earth.google.com就可以下了。
<kenifanying> 开机都开不了
<ofan> 重装
<ofan> 还以为是桌面黑瓶
<ofan> 屏
<kenifanying> 好吧!再找盗版盘
<wen> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<wen> ^
<wen> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<wen> ^
<wen> Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<kenifanying> 还是用Linux安心...
<wen> 这个怎么解决啊
<kenifanying> wen,?
<kenifanying> 什么命令的输出？
<kenifanying> 安装google earth?
<wen> 我在终端安装googleearth.bin出现的结果
<wen> 有没有人安装过googleearth，怎么安装的
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不?
<kenifanying> 用sudo了吗？
<kenifanying> 可能要root权限。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 在了叫我
<MaskRay> cfy: hi
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有什么方法可以实现不由event驱动的东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如整点报时.
<MaskRay> cfy: 多线程？
<cfy> MaskRay: 用Net::IRC
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是多线程的问题.
<MaskRay> cfy: 以前用的时候没找到办法
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个只能事件驱动
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以在干这些的时侯乎略event.这个没关系.我只想有正点报时之类的能力.
<cfy> MaskRay: 我目前只想到了alarm
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看不懂ruby.只能问问kk怎么做得了.
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: sigh....没有办法么...
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会…………
<MaskRay> cfy: 多线程怎么样？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过这些模块都是perl写的.很不错.
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦,也能用POE::Component::IRC,不过如果也是一样的event的,也没有用阿.
<cfy> MaskRay: 多线程也不能自发吧?你是说一个收,一个发?
<MaskRay> cfy: 创建一个线程做些整点报时类的工作
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样不smart阿,那不断的alarm也可以做到吧.
<ivehnta> 靠,mldonkey没速度，amule有？？？
<cfy> ivehnta: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦,还有那个whois我知道了.原来是whois用过之后,会触发whoisuser这个event
<wzlxx> cfy: require 跟 load 在emacs设置里有什么区别啊？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚.你问问 MaskRay
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 怕误导你，问问 pocoyo
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 别啊～说说呗～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你的emacs主题是怎么设置的？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: require 应该是加载过就不加载，load 是一定加载一次的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我看配置的时候都是系统自带的模块用load，自己添加的用require，所以就晕了～
<cfy> wzlxx: http://xahlee.org/emacs/elisp_library_system.html
<cfy> wzlxx: google下就有XD
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵～没有注意～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: color-theme-zenburn http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2010/04/zenburn-color-theme.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: emacs-fu: the zenburn color theme
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我的主题用的时候必须加上那些初始化的东西才能用～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 一般是 (require 'color-theme) (require 'color-theme-????) (color-theme-initialize) (color-theme-????)
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我的配置 https://github.com/MaskRay/dotemacs
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 第三句是什么意思？上面你说的那个主题的设置～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不对，第二句～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 加载相应的 color-theme 主题
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那第四句呢？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 切换成相应的主题
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，我还以为这两句重复了呢…那个你的一个配置文件最好加上的(provide)是什么意思啊？
<hujula> 大家好
<pocoyo> hujula: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 宣告这个 el 提供某某特征，require 需要用的
<hujula> 怎么在stardict里面使用苹果系统里面的词典和语音库？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你把所有的配置都写成函数了～我以后得向你学习啊～我的虽然分开了，但还是分开的～
<yuki> 88~
<Gann> 我的debian安装盘不完整啊，把我害惨了
<Gann> 我现在啥都没了
<Gann> windows都进不了
<cfy> Gann: .
<cfy> Gann: 还有grub么?
<happyaron> Gann: ...
<cfy> Gann: 你现在在哪呢?
<Gann> cfy: 没了
<happyaron> Gann: debian cd1 没有任何一个task
<Gann> happyaron: 什么意思
<Gann> happyaron: 不能用cd1安装吗
<happyaron> 能安装，但是你既无法安装完整的desktop，也无法安装notebook
<happyaron> 因为软件包不够。
<Gann> happyaron: 是啊，说有些包没有哦
<Gann> happyaron: 那么我安装要下载哪个盘啊？
<happyaron> Gann: 推荐netinst
<Gann> happyaron: 我没有大硬盘啊
<Gann> happyaron: 你有时候是乱码
<Gann> happyaron: 我现在别人电脑上用emacs进来的
<happyaron> o
<Gann> happyaron: 这么说，下载第一个盘还不行吗
<happyaron> Gann: 目前不行
<Gann> 我从网页上进来算了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果我自己写了一个主题，如何使用啊？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 昨晚被封那家伙?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 恩，看见他帖子了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不是找茬的吧 哈哈
<Gann> happyaron: ubuntu-cn的网络地址是多少？
<Gann> happyaron: web地址
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没有
<happyaron> Gann: 忘了。。。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 找个现成的 color-theme 看看格式…………我没写过
<Gann> 谁知道这个频道的web地址？
<snoop_fy> 编译fcitx的时候提示没有cairo-xlib，debian下这个包的名字是啥，死活没找到
<Gann> happyaron: 怎么有些字你是乱码
<pocoyo> Gann: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn
<happyaron> Gann: 不知道。
<snoop_fy> Gann: 可能你使用的字体有问题。。换个通用点的字体。。
<Gann> pocoyo: 谢谢了
<happyaron> snoop_fy: http://packages.debian.org/sid/fcitx
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package fcitx in sid
<snoop_fy> happyaron: 3Q
<Gann> debian有没有国内的下载地址啊，慢死了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果我自己写了一个主题，如何使用啊？
<ofan> Gann: 163,sohu
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 找个现成的 color-theme 看看格式…………我没写过
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦～
<Gann> ofan: 能给个地址吗
<ofan> Gann: mirrors.{163,sohu}.com
<Gann> ofan: 不能用debian的CD1安装吗
<Gann> ofan: 还是要用debian的livecd安装？
<Gann> 谁能告诉我现在debian到底要用那个盘安装啊
<ofan> Gann: 啥意思
<Gann> ofan: 安装debian要下载哪个盘？
<Gann> happyaron: 你是说要用netinst.iso这个盘吗
<happyaron> Gann: 我不知道你适合用哪个。
<ofan> Gann: 用哪个下哪个呗
<happyaron> 反正我是用netinst
<happyaron> 不是适合所有人
<Gann> happyaron: 那你告诉我，用CD1还能装吗
<happyaron> 不了解，我只是看了邮件列表，没有自己实验。
<Gann> 谁装了debian5.07?
<ofan> 都去看直播了？
<happyaron> ofan: 啥直播？
<Gann> ofan: 直播诺贝尔
<ofan> happyaron: 和平奖颁奖的..
<reiv> 刘xx，用google一搜就reset了。
<gladiatorlord> hi all
<^k^> gladiatorlord, 好  20:28 
<gladiatorlord> 有人啊
<gladiatorlord> 哈哈
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果我写了一个函数，如果让它在emacs启动的时候执行呢maskray
<missing> 悲剧lol
<gladiatorlord> 不懂
<gladiatorlord> 用VI
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 加到 emacs 的 init file 里，比如 ~/.emacs
<Arthrun> er...什么时候ub的网页做得这么花俏了。。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我把它直接写到一个el文件里了，加载这个文件为什么不会执行啊～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 贴一下？
<happyaron> Arthrun: 拜见雕叔
<Arthrun> 反败为胜
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 自动生成的～http://code.bulix.org/luk4k6-78950
<wzlxx> 但是这个函数可以执行～
<reiv> wzlxx: (my-color-theme)
<wzlxx> reiv: 把这句写到最好？
<reiv> wzlxx: 对的。或者M-x my-color-theme手动执行
<reiv> (defun xxx)只是定义了xxx函数。
<reiv> (xxx)才是执行函数
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦，我试试～
<gladiatorlord> how to use freebsd command to chat irc?
<MaskRay> gladiatorlord: 我现在也在用 freebsd，挂载不了 ext4 分区…………悲剧
<wzlxx> reiv: 谢谢，可以了，我是看到说这样可以加快启动，才这样弄的～这样不会加载不用的主题～
<Gann> gladiatorlord: emacs then  M-x erc
<gladiatorlord> ok
<gladiatorlord> thx
<Gann> gladiatorlord: 不 thx
<v_v> Gann, emacs 人果然凶悍
<Gann> v_v: 你也凶悍
<Gann> 我也想去装UNIX了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那样可以，你也可以试试，只要一个自己平时用的主题～
<Gann> FREE BSD装什么格式的软件
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 也是编译么?freebsd?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 打印出自己用的主题～
<cfy> MaskRay: 驱动没问题的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 驱动没问题，尽可能编译
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 什么意思？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果你想选定一个配色方案后就一直用它，而避免每次都加载大量用不着的 lisp代码，按 p 就可以把当前配色方案的 lisp 打印出来，你可以把它加到你的 .emacs 文件。而不使用 (require 'color-theme) 这样可以加快启动速度。
<Gann> ofan: cn99里下载的debian5.07，是不是testing的？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (color-theme-select) 失败，Invalid face: custom-face-tag
<ofan> Gann: 我怎么能知道啊...
<Gann> ofan: 怎么去找testing版本的iso啊
<reiv> wzlxx: 现在我的emacs启动大概要1min。就索性什么都直接require了。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 把你原来的配置主题的部分去掉，然后把那个主题保存到一个文件里就可以了～
<wzlxx> reiv: 我的配置很小，现在1S左右吧，不过我还是感觉没有vi快～
<pocoyo> Gann: testing 没有 数字版本号吧?
<ofan> Gann: 我觉得google基本就可以解决了
<pocoyo> reiv: 没这么夸张吧.... 比开机还要慢..
<wzlxx> reiv: 如果我用client启动的话，我的tabbar上面就没有箭头～
<xmj> 晕
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 就是 color-theme-library 有点慢吧，想办法把这个去掉
<ofan> Gann: testing是不会发布打包版的吧，stable版的装上，把源改成testing的不就得了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 就是我说的那个啊～
<reiv> wzlxx: 所以emacs作为daemon一直运行。
<wzlxx> reiv: 呵呵～
<wzlxx> reiv: daemon模式真好～现在大家都用这个～
<Gann> ofan: 怪不得啊，我用testing的iso，装不上啊
<wzlxx> reiv: 你用client模式启动的时候tabbar有没有异常？
<reiv> wzlxx: 我不用tabbar.
<Gann> ofan: 现在关键有个问题，我的/home分区是ext4的，据说要testing的系统才能挂在
<Gann> stable的5.07能挂ext4分区吗
<reiv> wzlxx: tabbar可能会有问题。因为daemon启动时，一些东西还没有（例如不能直接设字体）。
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦～那个方便点～
<MaskRay> wzlxx:  daemon 的话要设置一下，每次对新创建的 x frame 做设置
<ofan> Gann: 我去... 鬼扯呢把 还有必须testing才能挂载的？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我就是对这个不太了解～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你的那个主题设置好了吗？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 已经删掉了……
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 没有成功吗？
<Gann> ofan:你刚才的话都是乱码
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 平时就用一个主题～，一般也不会怎么换的～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 把 color-theme-library 删掉了，不过还有一堆 el 要加载，快不了多少
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～我的还行，我看你的关字体什么的都一堆，我的现在很小的配置～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 启动1S不到～呵呵，以后慢慢加配置～
<ofan> Gann: 这样？？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: emacser.com 一篇文章的方法，http://pastebin.ca/2015526，把窗口设置都写在 (frame-setting) 里
<Gann> 怎么回事啊，有些都是乱码
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，我去看看～
<Gann> 这里要用什么编码？
<Gann> 我在windows下，只能用gb2312
<ofan> Gann: .......
<reiv> 刚试过了用dired批量改文件名（其实是replace-regexp），真的非常给力。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 精简配置，呵呵～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: :-)
<pocoyo> reiv: 怎么改?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我的可能就是这个问题，用Client的时候就会有点问题～
<reiv> pocoyo: C-x C-q，然后就和编辑文件一样改，最后C-c C-c
<ofan> Gann: 用utf8
<wzlxx> reiv: MaskRay :我先下了，进WIN了得，得写个东西，你们继续～
<reiv> wzlxx: virtualbox吧。
<wzlxx> reiv: 呵呵，得用那个破office...
<pocoyo> reiv: 怎么批量???
<wzlxx> 走了啊～以后多讨论emacs，用的人太少了，问的问题都是问题～
<wzlxx> reiv: MaskRay ： 拜拜～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: bye
<delectate> :)
<delectate> 冒泡～
<Gann`> happyaron: 如何检查iso完整性
 * ofan GFW是不是发大招了... 这么卡
<BluebirdShao> 如果让 emacs 对 stl 自动补全
<BluebirdShao> 我输入 vector<int> vi; 之后，输入 vi.能够自动显示size(), at(), insert()...等
<BluebirdShao> 有谁用 emacs 用得比较自如的，说下吧
<gjp> cfy: 你用dropbox吗？
<gjp> BluebirdShao: 我觉得emacs挺好用
<BluebirdShao> gjp: 是呀，可是我想找到一个好的办法让它能够自动帮我补全
 * NoIE 我一直以为ext2 应该称作“分区格式”，可是好多页面称其为“文件系统”，迷茫。。。
<gjp> BluebirdShao: 问cfy。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 文件系统格式
<BluebirdShao> cfy: 用 emacs 熟吗？
<NoIE> ofan: 谢谢。
<cfy> BluebirdShao: 什么问题?
<cfy> BluebirdShao: 不会你这个.
<cfy> MaskRay: stl补全会么?
<gjp> NoIE: 分区格式应该指逻辑和物理吧。。。
<cfy> NoIE: 分区格式,这些格式就是文件系统.
<BluebirdShao> 我还想让 emacs 在补全的时候能够有个下拉列表让我选择
<NoIE> cfy: 我大概明白了。
<ofan> emacs也是用ctags的数据补全？
<cfy> NoIE: 用reiserfs吧:)
<gjp> cfy: 我还是认为ext比较不错。。。
<NoIE> cfy: 不想格式化我的分区了，我现在用的是ext4.
<MaskRay> BluebirdShao: 用 clang semantic gccsense 等后端，配合 auto-complete 前端。我配置还是有些问题
<ofan> fs后缀不就是filesystem
<ofan> 分区格式是win下的叫法吧
<cfy> gjp: lvm+reiserfs不错.
<cfy> format type?
<BluebirdShao> MaskRay: etags 呢？
<cfy> ofan: 看来是翻译问题.
<cfy> ofan: 额...被win的翻译带的?
<cfy> NoIE: 应该就叫文件系统格式.....
<MaskRay> BluebirdShao: 那个类似 ctags，不能提供语义补全的
<gjp> cfy: 我是本。。。。以后还打算买本。。。。
<ofan> zfs btrfs ntfs 不都是xx file system
<cfy> gjp: 我也是notebook
<BluebirdShao> MaskRay: 我觉得配置挺麻烦的
<gjp> cfy: lvm应与我无关。。。
<cfy> gjp: lvm可以抛开分区的烦恼,而用了reiserfs可以动态变大分区,和lvm绝配阿.
<Gann`> gjp: lvm是啥玩意？
<cfy> Gann`: logical volume mannager
<gjp> cfy: 我硬盘40g。。。。一共2分区。。。
<cfy> gjp: 算了.....我的160G,
<Tell360> gjp:  俺的也是,呵呵
<cfy> Tell360: hi
<Tell360> gjp:   :)
<Gann`> nero刻录iso应该选什么？
<gjp> cfy: 所以我才要选新电脑。。。。。。。。呜。。。。。。
<ofan> 网络无敌卡。。
<ofan> ...
<cfy> iGnome: 现在115,10 connections
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵.不过据说btrfs可以不用lvm
<Tell360> gjp:   准备带到土里...
<cfy> ofan: 不是nM/s的速度么?
<cfy> Tell360: 不是吧...再也不换电脑?
<ofan> lvm有什么用
<cfy> ofan: 方便分区
<ofan> cfy: 现在不是
<cfy> ofan: ?
<ofan> cfy: 怎么方便？
<ofan> 延迟很高
<Tell360> gjp:   打死也不换
<pocoyo> 啥年代了 还要记录 iso?
<gjp> Tell360: 。。。。。。。。我都说了要买新的了。。。。6年了。。。我本子。。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 比方说你想多个分区.比如/usr/ /var /啥的.如果你是一般的.就得规划好.而且如果分区多乐,容易搞混,sda{1..9}
<cfy> ofan: lvm就没这个问题了.
<cfy> Tell360: 跟我说的?
<Tell360> gjp:   俺的94
<cfy> ofan: lvm可以方便调整分区大小,而且如果有多硬盘,还可以提高速度.也可以配合raid使用用.或者单独使用.
<cfy> Tell360: .
<ofan> 大不开网页了~
<cfy> ofan: ....irc依然坚挺.
<cfy> ibot1990:
<gjp> 有用dropbox的吗？
<cfy> 史上最安静的bot-> ibot1990,lol
<gebjgd> gjp: 有
<delectate> ibot1990: hi~
<delectate> cfy: nothing ~
<gebjgd> gjp: 有事？
<cfy> delectate: 不会说话的,lol
<cfy> delectate: 我就没加入说话功能....
<delectate> cfy: 让@踢掉试试:)
<cfy> delectate: .
<happyaron> 0354呢。
<delectate> cfy: 连同 ubuntulog 一起踢掉 :D
<cfy> delectate: 我还在测试.想用来管理route,不过还没想好加入什么功能.而且事件驱动的,有点麻烦
<gjp> gebjgd: 你怎么装上的？只能用vpn？
<cfy> happyaron: 你们怎么判断bot的?
<gebjgd> gjp: arch
<cfy> delectate: ...
<delectate> cfy: ...
<gebjgd> gjp: aur里面有阿
<gebjgd> gjp: 改dns
<iGnome> cfy: 下了你给的那好好先生。。。初看，像轮子功。
<gjp> gebjgd: 我ubuntu，。。。。。。
<cfy> delectate: 除了叫bot以外,其他的没有特征....
<iGnome> 才看完
<cfy> iGnome: 轮子功?...
<gebjgd> gjp: 6年前的机器还用ubuntu？
<delectate> cfy: 哈哈，踢掉何妨～
<gebjgd> gjp: 直接换arch
<gjp> gebjgd: 是的，勉强。。。。。。。
<iGnome> 你自己没看？
<cfy> iGnome: 我都没下好...貌似那个服务器除了问题...我又找了别的才下好.
<cfy> iGnome: 下到80%,没速度了 ...囧.
<gebjgd> gjp: arch上个轻量的wm。跟飞一样
<iGnome> :D
<cfy> delectate: 你有踢bot的欲望?
<gebjgd> gjp: 我的是2004年的
<ofan> cfy: 软raid?
<ofan> lag 77... 此消息发送于102s前
<iGnome> gebjgd: 老子这。 gnome都是飞的
<delectate> cfy: 反正木有事干
<cfy> iGnome: 所以我现在开10连接下载电影
<gebjgd> iGnome: 你是神
<gebjgd> iGnome: 有魔法
<gjp> gebjgd: 没勇气。。。。换arch。。。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 不是吧
<ofan> 刚刚lag彪到200+
<gebjgd> gjp: 那就问 iGnome
<cfy> delectate: .随你,你踢了.我就多了一个terminal
<delectate> 该死，vdpau不能条gamma
<gebjgd> alick_afk: 来了？
<gebjgd> alick_afk: 上次的那个tex再给我发一遍
<cfy> iGnome: 咋了?我一般以为4个是115的极限了.没想到这次10个也没封
<delectate> cfy: 我不是@，没有权限
<cfy> delectate: 你没op吧....
<cfy> delectate: 哦.版主XD
<delectate> cfy: 但是可以鼓动@嘛～
<alick_afk> gebjgd: http://linux.cn/home/space-6700-do-blog-id-950.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下 tex 中文排版的我的模板文件 - 方案 - alick - Linux中国
<delectate> 没有vdpau就能调gamma了……纠结
<iGnome> cfy: 要改下，可以fork的话，学netant。动态增加线程
<cfy> delectate: 鼓动啥?我的bot还没说过话...
<gjp> iGnome: arch装的话，不用光盘行吗？
<gebjgd> alick_afk: 也行
 * alick_afk I 离开会
<cfy> iGnome: 我在考虑增加axel下载.不过我懒....
<iGnome> gjp: 不用洗发水的。你问使用的人嘛
<delectate> cfy: the matrix真经典
<iGnome> axel也不动态增加啊。 cfy
<gjp> gebjgd: arch装的话，不用光盘行吗？
<gebjgd> gjp: 可以
<gebjgd> gjp: usb
<cfy> iGnome: 你要我实现一遍多线程下载?
<cfy> delectate: 看过了....没特别感觉.
<delectate> cfy: 呵呵，我觉得2特效很出色
<iGnome> 1个连接，成功了，就增加一个，动态的。 cfy
<gjp> gebjgd: 一个悲剧。。。我本子不支持usb boot。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 不可能
<iGnome> 咋没人这样作
<cfy> iGnome: 有模块没?
<gebjgd> gjp: 我2003年的acer tm233都支持
<iGnome> 。这没见
 * reiv 通过Gentoo装arch（PS:Gentoo当年用fc的liveCD装的）。
<cfy> iGnome: 做个模块.估计外国用不到....所以没人做....
<iGnome> 因为以前fork不成功。就没搞了
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你做个.....
<iGnome> 那浪费时间的
<cfy> iGnome: fork是多进程吧?
<gjp> gebjgd: 真不支持。。。不开玩笑。。。前一段光驱坏了。。。悲剧。。。。。。
<iGnome> 是啊
<gebjgd> gjp: 本子？
<cfy> iGnome: thread是线程的意思么?
<cfy> 那进程是啥?
<iGnome> 是啊
<gjp> gebjgd: 是的lenovo E260........
<gebjgd> gjp: 但是你那机器上有ubuntu？
<gjp> 对。。。。。
<iGnome> 差不多
<gebjgd> gjp: 硬盘能装
<gebjgd> gjp: 留着/home
<gjp> gebjgd: 只有ub。。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 重新搞/
<gebjgd> gjp: 之后挂上/home就行了
<gebjgd> gjp: 硬盘装
<gebjgd> gjp: 自己看arch wiki
<happyaron> cfy: 内核不分进程和线程
<gjp> gebjgd: /home不存在。。。。我没分。。。我盘上只有2个区。。。一个Ext4的root，一个swap。。。。。。
<iGnome> 哈皮看来学习不错。学术派了
<gebjgd> gjp: swap搞掉。当/home
<happyaron> ...
<reiv> 内核真的不分process和thread ?
<happyaron> reiv: 内核里没有process
<gjp> gebjgd: 更大的悲剧。。。。swap一共2G大。。。。。
<iGnome> gjp: 这急啥。我都没swap
<gebjgd> gjp: 够了
<iGnome> 要死就死，怕啥。 lol
<gjp> iGnome: 不是2g的/home能干啥？
<gebjgd> gjp: arch livecd才 不到400m
<gebjgd> gjp: 放arch的iso阿
<gebjgd> gjp: 够大了
<iGnome> home不要啥空间
<pocoyo> gjp: 我的目前用了 1.77G
<gebjgd> gjp: 用grup2 启动arch的live cd
<iGnome> 大的电影什么的，放开就是
<gjp> iGnome: 你文件放哪？
<iGnome> 我？ 我1T的，怕啥
<gebjgd> gjp: 之后装就行了。分开/ /home .之后把swap弄回来就行了
<gjp> iGnome: 我硬盘40g大。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 擦，我的2004年的机器20G
<iGnome> 额。我本本也是40G
<iGnome> 够的
<gebjgd> gjp: 跑个好好的
<gebjgd> gjp: 都有富裕
<gjp> gebjgd: 听着好麻烦。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 用win不麻烦
<gjp> gebjgd: 更麻烦。。。。。。。
<iGnome> win更麻烦
<gebjgd> alick_afk: 你用什么东西编译？
<gebjgd> alick_afk: kile?
<cfy> happyaron: 所以?
<Tell360> 88...all
<gebjgd> ubuntu也差不多。没有arch好用
<gjp> gebjgd: win？病毒+恶意软件。。。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: <gjp> gebjgd: 听着好麻烦。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 是你嫌麻烦的
<gjp> gebjgd: 不是，我是怕坏。。。。。因为我无法从光盘和USB启动。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 什么坏？
<gebjgd> gjp: 坏了也不怕了
<iGnome> arch麻烦
<iGnome> :D
<iGnome> 罗嗦
<gebjgd> gjp: 找个别的哥们 dd过去就好了
<gjp> gebjgd: 我很有冒险精神。。。但。。。我没有本钱。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 那你继续吧
<gebjgd> gjp: 等着你升级ubuntu出错的时候看笑话
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  21:56 
<iGnome> happyaron: 把这无理取闹的 gebjgd 替了
<gebjgd> iGnome: ......
<nsdy> 那个兄弟使用chrome os了？
<gjp> gebjgd: 我不升级了。。。。。。。。。我的ub10.04将陪着这个本子走完最后的路。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> iGnome: 你滥用淫威。。
<nsdy> 刚看chrome os的图片 发现里面的gtalk非常好用 功能很多
<gebjgd> gjp: 不要了，本子给我
<gebjgd> gjp: 我放到厕所装arch。看pps用
<gebjgd> iGnome: ........
<ofan> chrome os 等1.0出了再说吧
 * gebjgd 打冷战
<iGnome> 额。 gebjgd 你还敢犟咀
<iGnome> lol
<gebjgd> iGnome: 我错了。
<iGnome> 今天别让我看见你诋毁ub。
<flh> @
<kenifanying> 今天ipv6的问题终于解决了，这里要是有用Fedora 13的兄弟，简单的把curl升级下就搞定了
<iGnome> 那天我收集全了洗发水的，一次全部踢了。好主意吧。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: ack
<flh> ^k^: 想请教：xorg启动，是双显示器，第一次启动fluxbox桌面，再xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --output LVDS --off 能不能直接就运行后面的？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 发fedora chinese列表去
<iGnome> ;P
<kenifanying> 蒽，我以前问过问题的地方都稍微说下
<jzmer> 有没有人知道 xiaobo "Besides a lie; I own nothing" 的中文原文是什么？
<kenifanying> 后来者也有个参考
<iGnome> flh:  xrandr 可以乱试的
<iGnome> 咋是HDMI-0
<jzmer> 同问有没有人愿意提供可供 west-chamber2 测试的服务器
<flh> iGnome: 是的，我想直接用xrandr
<flh> iGnome: 外接的lcd
<gjp> kenifanying: #翻#墙#的问题解决了不？
<iGnome> flh: 改auto 成on。直接测试就是。
<gebjgd> flh: LXRandR 0.1.1
<iGnome> 最多c-a-backspace嘛
<banxi1988_> 上来抱怨下,每次调用math.h的函数就会报错用不了..
<ofan> jzmer: 你做测试？
<gebjgd> flh: LXRandR or Arandr
<gebjgd> flh: 我是2个都上了
<flh> gebjgd: 我在想，谢谢
<jzmer> gjp: 你用 ssl 连接 irc 就好了，不用加#的
<gebjgd> flh: 全gui
<gebjgd> flh: 我就是用它来连双显示器和投影仪
<iGnome> gebjgd: 可ub本来就带xrandr的gui
<jzmer> ofan: 我刚刚编好，想试试，可是几个ssh都禁了 open socket
<gebjgd> iGnome: 我。。。知道。。。
<ofan> jzmer: 你写的？
<gebjgd> iGnome: flh好像不是用ubuntu的
<gjp> jzmer: 我这ssl出错，我的客户端是pidgin。。。。。。。
<jzmer> ofan: 肯定不是啦……
<iGnome> gebjgd: . 那你又是在。。 额。 用的别的。。那算了。直接xrandr
<ofan> jzmer: 我看过西厢计划的  没啥意思..
<ofan> jzmer: 针对ip过滤
<gjp> jzmer: 我试试ssl。。。
<jzmer> gjp: quassel
<gebjgd> GTK端有没有好的tex编辑器阿=？
<jzmer> ofan: 好像上面说可以通过转包的方式绕开
<jzmer> 让两边维持状态机
<ofan> jzmer: 没意思的，你发包还只能用udp..
<gjp> jzmer: 我设了，得到：SSL 握手失败
<jzmer> gjp: freenode 有自己的cert的 http://crt.gandi.net/GandiStandardSSLCA.crt
<gebjgd> iGnome: 为什么那么多东西依赖gconf
<gebjgd> iGnome: 有没有办法搞掉它？
<flh> gebjgd: 那两个东西是方便啊，不能在没有安装显示驱动时，如何直接让它同fluxbox一块来
<jzmer> gjp: 比如说我在 weechat 设了 ssl_cert = "/etc/pki/tls/cert.pem" 和 freenode.ssl_dhkey_size = 1024
<gebjgd> fhl？？？
<gebjgd> flh: 什么意思？
<jzmer> 有没有人知道 nobel 颁奖的视频哪里有得看？
<kenifanying> 对刘这种人没兴趣
<flh> gebjgd: 我是先启动fluxbox.再弄个脚本，然后启动双显示，开一个，关一个，这样就慢了
<kenifanying> 中国需要人救，但绝对不要刘这种人
<jzmer> kenifanying: 今天 nytimes 上登了他的诗，非常感动
<gebjgd> flh: 我平时就一个显示器
<kenifanying> 就好像腾讯绝对要有人约束，但绝对不能是360一样
<gebjgd> flh: 需要外接的时候才用那2个东西
<kenifanying> 我历史政治学的还行，他的政治观点我不敢苟同
<flh> gebjgd: 我全是用外接的，而要关笔记本的
<jzmer> 他其实不是那种主张暴力革命的人
<flh> gebjgd: 所以中问有转化，慢了
<kenifanying> 虽然我也不是很赞同CP的某些做法
<iGnome> gebjgd: 额。这是新的集权管理啊。你arch应该可以不用吧。看archwiki
<gebjgd> iGnome: 不能
<gebjgd> iGnome: 依赖太多
<iGnome> 如果是aptitude，就可以写批处理一样的命令，管理包
<gebjgd> iGnome: gstreamer0.10-good-plugins: chrome 都需要gconf
<gebjgd> iGnome: 没有天理了
<MeaCulpa> 我mask一切gstreamer
<iGnome> gstreamer。那当然。先进的gnome机制
<MeaCulpa> 恼人的gstreamer
<iGnome> :D
<kenifanying> jzmer,中国的问题不能用他那一套解决。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: iGnome 除了evince还有好用的pdf viewer么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我用okular
<ofan> kenifanying: 政治书看多了吧
<iGnome> evince也一般
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 额。你k派？
<kenifanying> 呵呵，有点
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还是算了
<gebjgd> iGnome: evnice也依赖gconf
<Kandu> 测试
<iGnome> 那他的arch就回想死的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我无派
<^k^> Kandu, ....  22:21 
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我只管装好用的
<iGnome> gebjgd: 是啊
<pocoyo> Kandu: 人生终将要错过一些人--人生在世，或多或少会经历一些情感的波折。暮然回首，那些在生命中涌动过的人，在心灵深处被爱踏足过的芳草地，是否还保留着珍贵的情感借以回味逝去的时光。--只是我们终将错过了，一些可以陪伴一生的人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 有这么个问题
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 就是gconf有个字体的设置
<MeaCulpa> 基本不是awesome就是盒子，K系列的我就用okular k3b digikam
<happyaron> Destine: pocoyo 的越来越多了。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 它会老在后台开启
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 那你的库，加载不多死的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我知道了.... gconf我都绕道的，我windows有18个gtk... linux恨不得全部静态gtk
<iGnome> 一启动，就占用了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不会啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 没有啊
<gebjgd> mea
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 怎么绕阿
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 能有多少...
<iGnome> k的库啊。都大包
<pocoyo> happyaron: Destine ^
<iGnome> 额。把在win下跑的踢了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我编译一下也就几分钟，没觉得大，倒是gstreamer那些恶心的依赖，很混乱
<Destine> pocoyo, 你咋了？
<iGnome> gstreamer严重遵循gnome的机制原则的
<pocoyo> Destine: 我很好.
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 在gentoo里面K系列依赖比g清晰一些....知道KDE4惹上了...
<pocoyo> happyaron: iGnome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=308914 xiooli那个十字架怎么弄来的?
<pocoyo> happyaron: iGnome 5楼的.
<iGnome> k的当然清晰，大包一下子都上就是
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: yeah, 但是我编译kdelibs比gtk的快很多
<iGnome> pocoyo: 这不知道。估计在哪里找的脚本。头次看到
<reiv> pocoyo: 有个vline-mode可以显示竖线。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 那为啥
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不知道，makefile先进吧，j6
<pocoyo> reiv: 默认的有?
<reiv> pocoyo: 去EmacsWiki找吧。
<iGnome> 而且，slot机制比callback慢很多的，你啥机器，看不出？ MeaCulpa
<gebjgd> alick_afk: 话说那字体真是有点不好看
<pocoyo> reiv: okay
<iGnome> 话说，qt的makefile智能度是高
<reiv> http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/HighlightCurrentColumn
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Highlight Current Column
<iGnome> 要不，会死人的
<reiv> http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/VlineMode
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Vline Mode
<reiv> qt不是用cmake了吗
<iGnome> 吃面。
<iGnome> qtcreator里面看的
<gebjgd> iGnome: gconf的字体设置在哪？
<pocoyo> reiv: 横着的咋弄?
<iGnome> 出去下，吃面
<happyaron> iGnome: cmake
<reiv> pocoyo: ==
<reiv> pocoyo: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/HighlightCurrentLine
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Highlight Current Line
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: corei5
<pocoyo> reiv: 带中文的 看着挺丑...
<jzmer> gebjgd: 字体由 fontconfig 管
<reiv> pocoyo: 中文要和英文比例2:1
<MeaCulpa> 我基本能用rxvt的尽量rxvt
<pocoyo> reiv: Loading `highlight-current-line': old-style backquotes detected! 这个要怎么改改?
<reiv> pocoyo: 没用过这个...
<pocoyo> reiv: 我找找
<gjp> cfy: 我下了
<reiv> pocoyo: (require 'hl-line)
<gebjgd> jzmer: 我知道。问题是这样的。我想避免gconf来控制字体
<reiv> pocoyo: (hl-line-mode 1)
<pocoyo> reiv: 这个是自带的?
<reiv> pocoyo: 自带的，很久不用，都忘了。
<pocoyo> reiv: 正常.
<jzmer> gebjgd: 你是系统管理员吗……
<gebjgd> jzmer: 不是
<pocoyo> reiv: 没准vline也有自带的. 中英2:1那个怎么设置?
<gebjgd> jzmer: 怎么了？
<jzmer> gebjgd: 我怎么觉得你是想锁定字体设置以防用户修改……
<gebjgd> jzmer: 不是。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 字体渲染搞定了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想把逃脱gconf的魔掌
<reiv> pocoyo: vline不自带。2:1有2个办法：1. 用Inconsolate字体。2. 自己配一个fontset，然后分别设定CJK和latin的字体的大小，调整到2:1。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想逃脱gconf的魔掌
<jzmer> gebjgd: 反正我这里的 gconf 不会随便改 .fonts.conf
<xliotx> GAE被和谐，求代理。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 甭理它就行了
<gebjgd> jzmer: 你没明白怎么回事
<reiv> gebjgd: gtk用gtk-chtheme改字体
<gebjgd> jzmer: 我没有.fonts.conf
<gebjgd> jzm
<jzmer> gebjgd: 我这里是用 .fonts.conf 调用另外一个主 conf 文件
<pocoyo> reiv: 比较麻烦 我还是算了. 默认就中.
<gebjgd> reiv: 哦？
<reiv> gebjgd: 其实改~/.gtkrc-2.0
<jzmer> gebjgd: 那就建一个咯……然后把设置写进去……你要不要看看我的？
<reiv> pocoyo: (set-frame-font "Inconsolata 12")
<reiv> gebjgd: style "user-font" {
<reiv> 	font_name = "WenQuanYi Micro Hei 10"
<reiv> }
<reiv>  
<gebjgd> reiv: 我是需要hint
<reiv> gebjgd: 不明白...
<gebjgd> reiv: 平滑
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<jzmer> gebjgd: 用标准 Sans Serif Mono 会更好地处理多国文字，就像 wpf 中的 compositefont
<reiv> gebjgd: Xft.antialias: 1
<reiv> Xft.hinting: 1
<reiv> Xft.rgba: rgb
<reiv> Xft.hintstyle: hintslight
<reiv>  
<gebjgd> jzmer: 主要是中文
<reiv> gebjgd: 用xrdb -m
<alvin_rxg> jzmer: just a font family list...
<jzmer> gebjgd: 给你看看我的设置好了 http://pastebin.com/LMvGyZ5p 总共三个文件
<gebjgd> reiv: 能不能把gconf的弄出来
<alvin_rxg> lol  三个文件……
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 从 local.conf 调用的
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 一个文件大而杂乱
<alvin_rxg> jzmer: 本身才多少东西……怎么会大而杂乱……
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 因为我这里以前经常改字体……而且我有N多字体……
<gebjgd> jzmer: 你字体多少？
<alvin_rxg> jzmer: 干嘛经常改字体？……
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 以前觉得默认字体不爽
<alvin_rxg> 没想到竟然有人会在 linux 下用 windows 的 consolas...
<gebjgd> jzmer: 846,0 MB
<gebjgd> jzmer: 我的字体大小
<linziyan> po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize    这个是什么问题？
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 不要怪我……还不是有 bsd kernel+gnu userland 的 kfreebsd
<jzmer> 我这里有 4.5 G 的字体
<linziyan> po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize    这个是什么问题？？
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<linziyan> 有高手回答不？
<koreagrace> who can help me?
<alvin_rxg> koreagrace: god helps those who help themselves
<koreagrace> sorry I can't understand .......
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 我就是用windows字体的... lucida console, 幼圆
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 只要你有 windows 的 legal coypy
<jzmer> s/coypy/copyy
<jzmer> s/copyy/copy
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己调节都没有gconf的默认的那个好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是我感觉问题？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己调节其实就是 gconf 默认……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是吧？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gconf 默认就是最初默认…… -.-
<alvin_rxg> 错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对。就是说没有fonts.conf就是用的gconf默认的
<jzmer> gebjgd: 我这里的字体总容量是你的5倍
<gebjgd> jzmer: 高手。分享下吧
<jzmer> gebjgd: 怎么分享？
<gebjgd> jzmer: dropbox
<gebjgd> jzmer: 网盘
<jzmer> 墙了……
<gebjgd> jzmer: 都行
<gebjgd> jzmer: dropbox没被墙
<jzmer> 给你看看 find 的结果吧……
<xliotx> GAE被和谐，还有给力的代理么？
<gebjgd> jzmer: 改了dns就能用
<jzmer> gebjgd: 我的是 oarc 那台可以 dnssec 的 dns 都不行
<Hilphen> xliotx: GAE什么时候被和谐了？我用得好好的
<v_v> lol
<xliotx> Hilphen, 昨天，奇克上都有消息。你现在还能用？
<v_v> thanks to the wikileaks, gfw eats more now
<Hilphen> xliotx: 貌似我的还没掉
<jzmer> gebjgd: http://ifile.it/tocgfh1
<Hilphen> 速度去装个gSTM
<v_v> 网易这几天出来的新闻全是关闭了评论的
<v_v> 这几天的新闻太给力
<xliotx> Hilphen, 那可能是地区性的……我是教育网……
<jzmer> gebjgd: 收到？
<gebjgd> jzmer: 恩
<caleb-> nsdy: osmsg 挺不穩的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了。我屈服了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 删除fonts.conf
<xliotx> Hilphen, ssh不是也需要有可用服务器么？
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就用gconf了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有默认的效果好
<llj> ^k^ hi
<alick_afk> gebjgd: 字体可以自己随便改嘛
<^k^> llj, 好  23:03 
<gebjgd> alick_afk: 恩
<alick_afk> gebjgd: 只是开源自由中文字体不多
<nsdy> <caleb->嘿嘿 谢了兄弟 有时间常去看看
<Hilphen> xliotx: 嗯，我有1984BBS的共用SSH
<jzmer> v_v: how come gfw eats more?
<xliotx> Hilphen, 可共享乎？
<llj> hilphen 那个bbs不是被关了吗
<jzmer> Hilphen: 我这里 1984bbs 被墙
<Hilphen> xliotx: 你先去1984BBS看看还能不能注册，注册送一年的SSH
<jianghuchuan> 好多陌生面孔啊
<Hilphen> llj: 已经重开了
<jzmer> 你们是怎么上的？
<llj> 貌似现在要邀请哦
<Hilphen> jzmer: 翻墙
<Hilphen> ==，我去看看
<jzmer> Hilphen: elinks 能不能看的？
<llj> Hilphen 前两天还看到关于张书记的文章，是叫张书记吧
<gebjgd> al
<jianghuchuan> 主席？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是gconf的默认的配置好看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我屈服了
<Hilphen> https://1984bbs.org/index.php
<Hilphen> SSL貌似也需要翻墙
<llj> 打不开。。。。。。
<roylez_> jianghuchuan: .
<xliotx> Hilphen, 打不开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gconf的字体配置在哪？
<Hilphen> xliotx: 翻墙！
<llj> OMG
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 文件？
<jianghuchuan> roylez_, 在啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<MeaCulpa> 又到了每天的闲话时间了
<Hilphen> 现在可以注册啊
<roylez_> jianghuchuan: ..
 * MeaCulpa 要开始扯了
<jianghuchuan> roylez_, ？？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ~/.gconf/desktop/fontrendering
<xliotx> Hilphen, 晕，我现在就是不能翻墙，找翻墙东西呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说白了就是我现在要在别的机器上的弄
 * llj 爱扯淡
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你看我的wiki显示代码效果不错吧:  http://ucarenya.com/wiki/py1line
<Hilphen> 注册时没提示需要输入邀请码
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python One Liner [ÚCARENYA]
<jzmer> 1984 那个 elinks 不支持……
<v_v> jzmer: 我发发牢骚，别认真。
<roylez_> jianghuchuan: ...?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不在那里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有别的想法么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己找
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 您有wiki了？
<jianghuchuan> roylez_, 怎么人都改名字了
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 分享一下……
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我一直有，我的blog就是dokuwiki啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_:  hcarenya.com
<MeaCulpa> ucarenya.com
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: too
<MeaCulpa> Ucarenya, 上古精灵语的"Mea Culpa"的意思
 * llj 匿了匿了
<llj> bye all
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 被墙了
<jianghuchuan> 哪位老大用u盘安装过openbsd？
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 真的？？ http://ucarenya.com/
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 没有啊...不会那么杯具吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 太朴素了
<MeaCulpa> 要是被墙了我又要搜索关键字了...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 本来就是扔杂物的...朴素点好
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 又可以了……可能是最近玩 xtables 的结果——不要认真
<Hilphen> 看来以后想要能正常上网是得花几十银子去买个SSH帐号了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我口味重
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 不过你那篇 netsh 的文章可以突破 windows 两个 dns 的上限吗？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 喜欢色彩多的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 是不是我贴的链接一般都是艳星主页...你习惯了
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 可以啊
<BluebirdShao> 睡觉
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 恩恩
<MeaCulpa> netsh应该没限制吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 发几个欧美的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那天没保存
<jzmer> 以前xp我试过gpedit.msc里面改dns好像只能有两个
<jzmer> netsh 用来强制代理服务器倒是不错
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: http://www.andrewblake.com/
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 给力
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 如果装了windows命令扩展，可以用setx在cli直接设置永恒环境变量
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 当set一样用
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 我就靠setx设置http_proxy这样的环境变量
<MeaCulpa> Andrew Blake画面很精美
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 又长见识了
<MeaCulpa> 用的几个明星也不错
<gebjgd> fx 3.6.13什么时候中键变成主页了
<gebjgd> 考
<jzmer> 我以前只用过 set
<MeaCulpa> windows 动不动用鼠标去弄我的电脑，环境变量，太麻烦了
<MeaCulpa> 有了setx我的掌骨又轻松了些
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 写成 cmd script 也行
<jzmer> jzmer: 就像 platform sdk command prompt 那些东西，powershell 也不错
<MeaCulpa> 我一直不理解power shell好在哪里
<MeaCulpa> 明显不如cmd+perl/py/gnuwin32啥的给力
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 付费的阿
<MeaCulpa> .net也有一些cli界面
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 就没个免费的阿？
<MeaCulpa> 比如cli里面的process manager
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 电驴
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不敢阿
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我只是推荐电驴搜索关键字
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 去去去
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还不如你直接开个ftp
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 直接给我呢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我放到公司http server直接给你url好哇？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 做梦...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我看行
<gebjgd> linux上有maya？
<MeaCulpa> 首都机场T3屋顶被掀了
<NoIE> 刚刚搜索了一下，的确有。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 正在看
<gebjgd> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/softuse/20101210/105970.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 给力!使用Linux让你的Maya更加彪悍_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<NoIE> 刘晓波获得诺贝尔和平奖，美国议会表示祝贺。
<MeaCulpa> 貌似电视里看到那些图形工程师用的都是linux
<MeaCulpa> 清一色盒子党，顶部一个panel
<NoIE> 中国政府强烈谴责，称其为颠倒黑白、利用诺贝尔粗暴干涉中国法律。
<MeaCulpa> 不必在意，叫卖自己拉的屎的人都能获奖
<MeaCulpa> 这种奖何必在意
<gebjgd> maya和3ds max的区别有多大
<MeaCulpa> 我一个朋友曾经遇到过一个自称有几个端金痰盂接DLLM shit的LM
<MeaCulpa> s/几个/资格
<MeaCulpa> 我北京出发的航班要早做计划了...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 帝都冷么
<MeaCulpa> 还好
<MeaCulpa> 一样的温度远不如上海冷
<MeaCulpa> 不过过几天温度下去了
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 老实说，我有点讨厌你。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 很大蛋
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 怎么讲
<MeaCulpa> 杯具，旅客还以为是航班因为天气延误，但是其实是屋顶翻了
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 你好像对一个因言获罪、妻子朋友都被软禁在家的人，没有一点同情之情。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 你还是少说2句吧
<gebjgd> NoIE: 一会儿你就进去了
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 这样的人多了去了，路边要饭的多了去了，那人至少还有话语权
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 在我看来，只有在中国他们是弱者
<MeaCulpa> 在国外，这些人都是手握话语权的强者
<NoIE> gebjgd我总共就说了两句。少说两句，就等于一句话都不能说了。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 小心一会儿袜子踢了你
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 我们老百姓才是弱者，这些在国外能说话的，都是强者...
<MeaCulpa> 丫一个和尚超市里买卫生纸都能看到他派人塞的传单，烦死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/softuse/20101210/105966.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Frogatto：非常有意思的 2D 横幅过关游戏_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
 * MeaCulpa 到现在都没人来我的wiki留点墨宝
<NoIE> 强者有的是，比如成龙之类的。但是稍微正直一点的言论却很少。
<samson_> 你的WIKI地址是？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你变成av版，我就留言
 * NoIE 我不太会用wiki。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.lgdb.org/game/frogatto
<^k^> ⇪ title: Frogatto | Linux game database
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 源里没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: aur, 再没就直接官方下载
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 不好意思，我只是很讨厌那样的人，我在超市买东西，突然发现卫生纸里面夹杂了一个大和尚的小广告，而这个大和尚还得了和平奖，这样的经历使我对这样的奖很反感， 你想想，平时往你包里塞小广告的家伙得奖了，你什么感受？？
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 个人观点
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 突然就有了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 神了
<gebjgd> cece: 你暴露了
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: lol 你人品好，别人看中你的潜力了
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 哦，那件事我没多少了解。
<NoIE> 呵呵，其实dalai两个字怎么写我都不知道。
<Guest55349> 1
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 你可能不知道，在国外，他们那些得奖的是强者，我们的政府是沉默的弱者
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 玩这游戏前，先 u2b 上看看视频，看是不是你想要的
<samson_> 这道不一定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 横版过关的游戏我爱
<samson_> 国外的人其实很少真正关心那件事情的
<MeaCulpa> 我只是很讨厌我国zf那种懦弱的沉默
<yazi_beicheng> 水吧。。这是水吧 罪过
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 政府不弱，政府可以代表人民行使至高无上权利。
<MeaCulpa> 因为外国人的逻辑，叫得最响的一定是最接近真理的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 啄木鸟公司现在好像不行了
<gebjgd> 根本不关心
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 为什么这么说？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 啄木鸟公司？
<gebjgd> 我更关心猪肉价格
<gebjgd> 和房价
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: frotatto 很无聊……
<gebjgd> 别人爱得不得奖。关我屁事。我没猪肉吃的时候，那孙子能给我天天买猪肉
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pornographic_film
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 经营不善？
<NoIE> 我觉得，过分追求GDP是使得人民生活水平不断下降的主要原因。
<samson_> 问十个人诺贝尔和平奖
<NoIE> 中国的各级政府，总是以追求税收作为自己的唯一政绩。
<samson_> 8个知道是中国人，还有两个直接说不知道
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 混沌理论，在一个相对自由的环境里，最具实力的呐喊者其社会关系最复杂，从而最能为人民某福利
<NoIE> 而中国的税收大部分是来源于工厂企业。
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 所以美国大选挑明了比谁钱多，仍然是相当合理公平
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不知道，有点过时了
<NoIE> 国家只重视企业的收入，忽视个人的收入。
<MeaCulpa> 说到税收
<MeaCulpa> 我报销这个月拖了一两天，拉到下个月一起给，就要捐献200快给国家了
<NoIE> 一旦个人的收入和企业的收入有冲突的时候，政府就会出来维护企业的利益、打压普通人。
<mofaph> 每次上 #ubuntu-cn 都是看是一些政治言论。#ubuntu-cn 干脆改为为 #politics-cn 好了
<MeaCulpa> 丫报销都要收税，烦死了，还要计算何时报销最合适
<void1> mofaph: 有的时候还是#sex-cn
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 保持言论的主观性，就不会沦为政治
<MeaCulpa> sex-cn +1
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 据我所知，奥巴马的主要竞选经费是来源于网上的募捐，就是一块两块那样，从普通人手里收取的。
<iGnome> 都是没进入社会的，才说这些。 NoIE
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 而英国的工党，经费直接来源于工会组织。
<iGnome> roylez_: 我们来说其他的？
<roylez_> iGnome: 我洗澡去了，好冷
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 呵呵，这里列举的多  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pornographic_movie_studios
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 快去快回
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 洗洗干净床上等我
<iGnome> roylez_: 去把lp找回来？
<void1> roylez_: 键盘怎么样了
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你个死家伙
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你的博客丑的跟ee的桌面差不多了
<samson_> 最近在搞jolicloud
<samson_> 感觉真的不错
<roylez_> void1: 还可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: er... 我审美的确一般
<iGnome> 我标准的compiz桌面
<roylez_> void1: 没字母，正好哪天我换了别的键盘布局方便
<iGnome> 你那眼睛
<void1> roylez_: 按上去觉得怎么样？
<roylez_> void1: 舒服，省力
<MeaCulpa> 印度女驻美国大使被触摸安检了...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/Pornography_laws.svg/1000px-Pornography_laws.svg.png
<void1> 其实茶轴是最接近薄膜的机械
<MeaCulpa> 红色国家是禁止色情，黄色是稍有限制，绿色是比较自由
<samson_> 灰色呢？
<samson_> 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> samson_: 灰色是不可知...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不赖
<iGnome> 白色呢
<alvin_rxg> ?
<samson_> 这种图你也放出来，西藏呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 青蛙
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我觉得不好玩的样子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是喜欢这个类型的么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ._. 个人喜欢 arpg
<MeaCulpa> samson_: 不可知...  听说可以兄弟共享妻子，也听说一些lama可以修炼，但是没见过
<MeaCulpa> arpg很多是45 度，不太爽
<MeaCulpa> 第一人称比较好
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那就是fps了
<samson_> 至于非洲那一块，红色地区。不是禁止色情
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不一定
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 老派的rpg都是第一人称的多，不过arpg...
<samson_> 比如摩洛哥的确之类的，那里一个男的可以娶四个老婆
<void1> 那是欧美rpg
<void1> 很多45度的，还是日式arpg
<MeaCulpa> samson_: 一个人娶多个和多人共享不一样
<void1> 不是一种东西
<samson_> 我估计也没有心情继续找女人的能力了吧？炸都摆炸干了
 * MeaCulpa 对日式的一切无爱...
<gebjgd> 还是欧美的给力
<gebjgd> 小日本的东西已经没有兴趣了
<MeaCulpa> 日式的不适合女人看， 里面的男的太猥琐，明显是给男人看助长自信的，女人看了不爽
<MeaCulpa> 关键还是社会不平等
<samson_> MeaCulpa 严重同意
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 什么？rpg吗？
<gebjgd> NoIE: A片
<void1> 日式花样多
<NoIE> 。。。
<gebjgd> void1: 没意思。没有力度
<void1> 各有千秋
<samson_> 花样多是不持久，只能在花样上面下功夫了
<MeaCulpa> 日式的基本逻辑就是，找一个猥琐男干一个美女，观众一看，哦，那么猥琐的都能上到美女，那我一定可以，看得爽  -- 前提就是观众都是男的
<knownbad> 这个有深度
<MeaCulpa> samson_: 据说东亚人相对很持久
<void1> 花样多不是说那个的时候多，而是片子类型，内容多
<MeaCulpa> samson_: 持久与否只是剪辑的问题，没啥意思
<samson_> MeaCulpa 真的？
<MeaCulpa> samson_: 真的
<samson_> 哦
<samson_> 初哥路过～～
<MeaCulpa> samson_: 你一般多久/
<samson_> 无视我～～
<MeaCulpa> 哦... 算了
<gebjgd> samson_: 太腼腆了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.lindalovelace.org/
<MeaCulpa> 70年代A片开山之作的纪念网站
<samson_> 哀，这年头～～哀
<MeaCulpa> myspace是个很有趣的地方....   http://www.myspace.com/misstoriblack
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你怎么老能找到这种东西
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 身材还行。脸有点扁
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不知道啊...就是能找到
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 淫人自淫阿
<MeaCulpa> 瞧你说的...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ee睡觉去了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你洗澡也太...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那女的不是卖的吧？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我洗完澡，看完小说才找你的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不知道明天我领导会怎么和我说
<roylez_> 30w
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: hehe
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你怎么那么喜欢小说，三国杀啥的 厕所文化
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我想他推荐一下35w, 我们置换
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你觉得靠谱不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 据我所知，底限是25w, 几个IBM和EMC来的得了这个价钱
<MeaCulpa> 但是那些人真的一般，可能我面试比较苛刻
<MeaCulpa> 我boss只是想花钱买点信息而已
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: consultant确实好拿钱。昨天看了下新的招牌广告，sonsultant的，都是band 8起
<MeaCulpa> 然后几年不给你加工资
<roylez_> 这个是自然，很多鸟公司的都这样
<MeaCulpa> 很多所谓的SAP consultant之类，就是小女生去逛学习班，出来就在外企consultant了
<roylez_> 年景不好，骗子最赚钱
<MeaCulpa> 比如我现在的客户
<MeaCulpa> 他们要做云的东西
<MeaCulpa> 但是写方案的组里没有一个SA, DBA, NA之类的人
<MeaCulpa> 他们根本不知道下面的人想要啥
<MeaCulpa> 只是领导说要云，就云了
<roylez_> ...
<MeaCulpa> 于是就不停的问我，啥是云，要干点啥
<roylez_> btw，现在我觉得gfw越来越牛了，现在我看新闻都不知道去哪里看了
<roylez_> 几个以前看的bbs，现在都没法登了
<MeaCulpa> 你想，一个全国性企业，上云， 他们自己的管理运维人员都不知道领导在搞云...
<MeaCulpa> bbs看新闻？
<MeaCulpa> 我都是rss
<MeaCulpa> 我们怎么说还是澳大利亚出口~~
<NoIE> 不知道是不是我的网速太慢，我用自由门看youtube只能看几秒钟。
<MeaCulpa> 看来我要准备再次搞翻墙手段了
<roylez_> 还是觉得bbs上的新闻质量高些。怀念以前看ytht的square的时候
<MeaCulpa> 我是海量的rss, mail
<MeaCulpa> 然后靠搜索来看
<MeaCulpa> 主动的看新闻
<NoIE> 我用tor，每次运行的时候都弹出一个输入密码的框，不知道是怎么回事？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: btw 贵公司的Consultant实在有民工相
<roylez_> 你该换tor的节点了吧，不清楚。我不用tor
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 拉过来一个团队，配两个mm做财务，AA啥的，相当的那个
<void1> MeaCulpa和roylez_都是什么公司的啊？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 米多就好阿，五星级
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩
<void1> 听起来好像很神奇
<MeaCulpa> void1: IBM 和 HP
<void1> 什么地方的ibm和hp?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我这两天来了2同事，住在如家... omfg
<roylez_> 天朝魔都
<roylez_> 如家好地方阿，如家一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我今天下午推说公司有事，开溜了，否则一定会被拖到很晚，明后天加班
<void1> roylez_: 在张江吗？
<MeaCulpa> 我身在帝都，唉
<roylez_> void1: 你也是张江男不成？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 刚来的两个家伙把我认成PM了，我让他们留着干活就乖乖的留着
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这个感觉很爽，哈哈
<roylez_> 赤裸裸的体重优势阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 领导苦口婆心的说，要我顾及客户体验...
<MeaCulpa> 但是我的Consulting真的做完了... 领导都忽悠了
<void1> roylez_: gdcc?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 科苑路德国中心是不是有个StarGym
<MeaCulpa> void1: 拟认反了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> s/你/拟
<MeaCulpa> s/拟/你
<roylez_> void1: 你在哪里高就吧？
<void1> MeaCulpa: 哪里认反了？
<void1> o
<MeaCulpa> void1: IBM的gdc在金桥，不是张江
<void1> MeaCulpa是北京hp, roylez_是上海ibm?
<MeaCulpa> void1: HP不分，GDCC和其他在一起
<MeaCulpa> void1: 都是上海
<void1> hp上海不是也有好几个地方吗？
<roylez_> void1: 他马上就是我这边的人了，被偶忽悠过来的
<MeaCulpa> 我的可乐呢！！！
<void1> roylez_: 你这边是ibm还是hp?
<MeaCulpa> void1: 对，但是技术相关的都在一块儿
<roylez_> void1: ibm
<void1> 混乱了
<void1> 哦
<roylez_> void1: 你在哪里阿？...
<roylez_> void1: 米多的话，我俩一起杀过去
<MeaCulpa> 同问
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<void1> 我米实在太少了，所以杀回来了...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 说说看嘛，在哪里
<void1> from software
<roylez_> void1: 说公司。hhkb都买了，还说没米
<void1> 但是，过年后会去上海hp...
<MeaCulpa> from software? 做游戏的？
<void1> 是
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你去hp做什么？
<MeaCulpa> 居然会有做开发的来hp...
<void1> MeaCulpa: 玩过from的游戏？
<void1> MeaCulpa: 怎么说？
<MeaCulpa> hp的开发已经单向流动3年了...
<MeaCulpa> 基本走光了
<MeaCulpa> 开发全部放到内地了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 新鲜血液...hoho稀客
<void1> 我不知道啊
<roylez_> void1: from software是公司名？....
<void1> 想回上海了，某朋友hp里的，推了一下，那就去了
<void1> roylez_: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 恩，貌似主机游戏居多，日式居多
<roylez_> void1: ....
<MeaCulpa> 都不是我的类型...
<roylez_> void1: 这名字叫的
<roylez_> void1: 现在在hp了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你晚了一步啊
<void1> MeaCulpa: 日本单位嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还不晚，你再忽悠一个
<void1> roylez_: 没，还没回来呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你要每天给我可乐！
<roylez_> void1: o...开发的，有兴趣过来不？
<void1> roylez_: 额...都答应去hp了
<MeaCulpa> lol 开始了
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> 挣点钱不容易阿
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你就算在那里了，他一样拉
<roylez_> void1: 你在hp也好，我到时候跳过去有人推荐 LOL
<MeaCulpa> 话说到hp做开发，我不推荐，尤其是对日开发
<void1> roylez_是ibm里的pm?
<roylez_> 不是，就一小卒
<void1> MeaCulpa: 遗憾的是，我就是做对日开发...
<MeaCulpa> 我也有推荐... 不害人了，我只在mail list里面找人
<void1> 没办法，谁叫日文比英文好呢
<void1> MeaCulpa: 你做的是？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 我干了三年日企，日语不会
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我只在mail list里面找人往hp塞，这里的人我就不害了
<void1> 我在日本住了3年了...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你看谁说话最多，我是干忽悠的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ???这样你能拿钱？
<void1> con
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫不给钱，给点数，年底换performance
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 所以我不干了
<roylez_> ......
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那搞个什么阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 所以啊，否则我早来抢你的买卖了
<void1> 点数和performance是什么啊
<void1> MeaCulpa是consultant?
<MeaCulpa> void1: 就是换取你在经理给你打分以后一个加分吧
<MeaCulpa> void1: 恩
<MeaCulpa> void1: consultant + delivery, 忽悠+给人装机的
<void1> MeaCulpa: 我一直觉得做consultant貌似很高级
<MeaCulpa> void1: 哦？roylez 听到没....   高级
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: en，高级，工资是高级的
<void1> 其他呢？
<void1> roylez是开发吗
<MeaCulpa> 唉，高级个p...
<MeaCulpa> 伺候客户的苦力
<roylez_> void1: 硬件测试
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我今天见识了新版的EVA
<void1> 哎？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 规模远超以前的4400之类
<NWMonster> 都这么晚了，还这么热闹
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: EVA这种类型的磁阵，你们是不是不屑于搞的？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没听说过
<void1> 那MeaCulpa被拉到ibm去是做什么的？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 磁带吗？
<roylez_> 跟我一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 磁盘阵列柜咯
<void1> 不做con了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 两个raid controller
<MeaCulpa> void1: 恩
<void1> MeaCulpa: 不遗憾？
<void1> 硬件测试是测试点什么呢？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 遗憾？
<void1> MeaCulpa: 感觉con比较高级什么的
<MeaCulpa> void1:  有高级，也有低级的，嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> 我发觉自己看到那些操港台腔的家伙在那里吹，还是觉得恶心
<MeaCulpa> 所以自己还没老到那个程度
<MeaCulpa> 再折腾几年再忽悠吧
<void1> 我想试着忽悠都不知道怎么做呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你神功未成呢...
<roylez_> void1: 存储，ds8k, xiv, svc ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我有太多要学了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不过我今天摸了一把HBA卡
<void1> roylez_: 完全不懂，果然隔行隔山
<void1> roylez_: 感觉不是需要大量打字的工作呀
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 在lab看到机器后面瀑布一样的红线，过去一看，原来是光纤，然后我就被震住了
<roylez_> void1: 上网也得按键盘阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 啊...光纤都能瀑布
<void1> roylez_: 哦，那是..
<void1> MeaCulpa和roylez都多大啦
<MeaCulpa> void1: 云有几个层次？各有什么代表？
<roylez_> 30
<MeaCulpa> 31
<gcell> 又见MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> gcell: hi?
<void1> MeaCulpa: 完全不知道... :$
<gcell> MeaCulpa: -_-!
<MeaCulpa> void1: 隔行如隔山
<void1> MeaCulpa: 恩，google了下，5个层次
<gcell> 大晚上的聊什么技术
<MeaCulpa> 存储和忽悠
<void1> 又有人说3个层次...
<gcell> 谈钱才是王道
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我一般扯三个
<gcell> 睡觉，88
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 88
<void1> MeaCulpa: :D
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我现在干的活，就是Sales要硬推产品，我在后面吆喝
<void1> MeaCulpa: hp里做开发没有前途吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: PowerVM我都大言不惭的拍胸脯纳管了...
<MeaCulpa> void1: hp恐怕是全球最大的外包公司
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> 不说了，困了
<roylez_> 睡觉去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: cli包装成webservice, jmi...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，睡了睡了
<void1> roylez_: 88
<roylez_> 88
<void1> 哎，你们都晚我一个小时啊，都想睡了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不知道，我只是看到hp上海跑出去的开发相当多
<void1> 明天可是休息啊
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不过你不是做Java吧
<MeaCulpa> 不做Java应该还好
<void1> MeaCulpa: 是吗？怪不得简简单单就要了我了
<void1> c++
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你是不是觉得面试很简单
<void1> 是啊，没什么特别深入的问题
<void1> 不过也可能是因为电话的原因
<MeaCulpa> 我在irc报了一遍面试题目，被众人鄙视了一把
<void1> 哎？是吗？都是些什么题目啊
<MeaCulpa> 全部是电话？一轮现场的都没有就要你了？？
<void1> MeaCulpa: 我人不在上海呀
<MeaCulpa> void1: 哦...我觉得编程很难面试
<void1> MeaCulpa: 的确，编程要面试，最好还是做题...
<MeaCulpa> 我找工作的时候经历了很多站起来在黑板上写的面试，那个很考验人
<void1> 但是不知道为什么，貌似网上很多人很讨厌做题
<MeaCulpa> 做题？ hp是做服务的，为啥要做题
<MeaCulpa> 做题当然无聊，最低级别的
<MeaCulpa> 做服务的，程序不会有什么技术含量，做什么题目
<void1> 如果是这样，那就根本不需要面试编程能力了
<MeaCulpa> 就是问一下而已，招进来干活，继续人的
<void1> 不看到实际的code，是不能明白有什么水平的
<MeaCulpa> 说了前几年走的人太多
<void1> 恩，被你一说，感觉就是这样 :D
<MeaCulpa> 看到code也不怎样，我几年没编程过了，照样做题，发code给别人
<void1> 不过没办法，都说好了，这次回来还是去了
<MeaCulpa> 恩，去看看也好
<void1> MeaCulpa: 又不是填空题
<void1> 毕竟回来一下不容易...
<void1> 没找好工作都不敢回来
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我很久不写程序，居然过了一次某游戏公司的编程题目
<void1> MeaCulpa: 是吗？什么公司啊
<void1> hp的人走都会走到哪里去啊
<MeaCulpa> void1: CCP. 冰岛那个
<LS> :)
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不过我不知道他们open哪些职位，去了说想做数据库相关开发，结果被问了一堆SQL Server问题，傻了1
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不知道，到处都有，我有一个同学前段时间从hp跳去了intel, 走的时候据他说工资都不到个税线
<void1> MeaCulpa: 上海个税线是多少啊
<MeaCulpa> 很多人归咎Mark Hurd的关系
<MeaCulpa> void1: 100k吧一年
<void1> hurd不是走人了嘛
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 换来了原来SAP的ceo
<void1> 新ceo名字太长...
<void1> MeaCulpa: 不是吧，年薪10w，hp里会没有？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我也觉得不可能，他可能意思是月薪10k不到
<void1> 就算不算奖金，/12之后也就8k
<void1> 估计是这个意思吧...
<MeaCulpa> 大概吧
<MeaCulpa> SAP的调调，都是做企业级软件，这个最傻的领域
<void1> 当时你们同在hp但是不在一个部门？他是不是对日的？
<MeaCulpa> 围绕Oracle的啥的系统
<MeaCulpa> void1: 完全不同的部门，他对日居多，也有欧美项目
<MeaCulpa> hp给你的应该不会太少
<MeaCulpa> 不过我们Consultant不爽，因为某些出差报销的钱要交税
<MeaCulpa> 所以收入要缩水
<MeaCulpa> 我主要是揭不开锅
<void1> 也不多，据打听大概是平均
<MeaCulpa> 出差自己贴得多，报销的钱要交税，太亏了
<MeaCulpa> 据我老婆说我回家睡觉都比出差赚钱
<void1> 为什么报销要交税啊？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 小光被我怂恿用郑码了.....
<void1> 出差不是公司有补贴吗？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 长期出差不用出具发票，没有发票也就不能证明有税，所以要收税
<MeaCulpa> 就是补贴要收税啊
<void1> omg
<MeaCulpa> 你用发票报销的不收税，因为发票里含了税
<MeaCulpa> 但是补贴就不一样了
<MeaCulpa> 简单的经济常识
<MeaCulpa> 你做开发的不用担心这个
<void1> g c d想钱想疯了
<MeaCulpa> 所以我怎么报销，再那个月报销，都会影响税额，计算耽搁了就会多给几百块gcd
<void1> MeaCulpa: 我也会出差的，不过是日本...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 他这么容易受人怂恿阿
<void1> 天知道会有些什么税...
<MeaCulpa> 因为hp好几年没加工资，所以现在来的人开价都比较高
<MeaCulpa> 只要一个月以内就ok，但是报销要发票，也麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 一般来的人都做好不加工资的准备了
<MeaCulpa> 我面试的很多人开价都比较高
<void1> MeaCulpa: 这几年正好是上海通胀最厉害的几年
<MeaCulpa> void1: yeah, 所以做开发的都走了
<void1> 整体物价和工资都在涨
<MeaCulpa> 正好公司把开发中心移到内地
<void1> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 上海开发的很少了
<void1> 原来这样
<MeaCulpa> 不过今后如何不知道了
<void1> 难道我回到上海之后就不用考虑涨工资了 XD
<MeaCulpa> 据我观察涨工资主要靠跳槽
<MeaCulpa> 我面试的很多人，我清楚的知道他们目前的工资的
<void1> 怎么知道的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez 这样的内线啊
<MeaCulpa> hoho
<MeaCulpa> 大家相互挖嘛
<void1> 哎，上海就不能给人提供一个稳定的生活工作环境吗
<void1> :D
<MeaCulpa> 来回炒作，才能加工资
<MeaCulpa> 互相炒作嘛
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他自己选的，今天他突然心血来潮，想换输入法
<void1> MeaCulpa: 以后我也靠你们帮我炒了 :D
<MeaCulpa> void1: 比方说我过几年要是回去，工资就会开的高
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我推荐他二笔或自然码，他自己找到郑码了
<MeaCulpa> 同理roylez开高一点我老板要是同意，他也会过来
<MeaCulpa> 圈子就那么小，相互炒
<MeaCulpa> 资本家不会乖乖的把钱交给你
<MeaCulpa> 所以刚才他说你来我们这里也是好事
<MeaCulpa> 以后多多相互推荐
<void1> 所以，我觉得日本的年功序列也不错
<void1> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，那是
<MeaCulpa> 日企是合适呆一辈子的
<void1> 现在日本单位也不全是这样了
<MeaCulpa> 我当初跳槽是去了一个半国企度假5年娶妻生子了
<MeaCulpa> 否则就一直混日企了
<void1> 不过如果能混进日企大手的话，那么一辈子到也不错
<void1> 渡假5年？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 恩，谈女友，结婚，生子，搞定
<MeaCulpa> 然后就出来赚钱了
<MeaCulpa> 在日企时间太少，干不了这个
<MeaCulpa> 事业上荒废了5年，生活上还是值得的
<void1> (Y)
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 他真是闲的
<MeaCulpa> 困的不行，睡了
<void1> 不过日本现在政治经济都不稳定，看不到将来啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 被你怂恿。用了debian testing，之后又回来了
<void1> 虽然天朝也不稳定
<void1> MeaCulpa: 88
<gebjgd> void1: 还好吧
<MeaCulpa> void1: 以后有了hp内部聊天的domain 帐号名，通知我
<gebjgd> void1: 我那个同学在东京的。据说还可以
<void1> MeaCulpa: 恩 :)
<gebjgd> void1: 他一月能攒下1W人民币
<void1> gebjgd: 我现在就住在东京
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他一开始用linux也是被我怂恿的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 呵呵
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他一直用ubuntu, 我怂恿了他，他就一直用arch了,,,
<void1> gebjgd: 攒钱和政治经济稳定是没有多大关系的
<gebjgd> void1: 有钱了移民加拿大阿
<gebjgd> jag
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 呵呵
<void1> 移民过去干嘛？洗盘子
<gebjgd> void1: 有钱了你都。开饭馆阿
<gebjgd> void1: 加拿大洗盘子也比在天朝当白领爽阿
<gebjgd> void1: 没钱去什么加拿大。先挣钱阿
<gebjgd> void1: 开个天上人贱
<void1> gebjgd: 你以为钱是无限的啊
<gebjgd> void1: 把华人小姑娘往火坑理一推
<void1> gebjgd: 你多洗几天盘子就会觉悟的
<gebjgd> void1: 你的钱就无限了
<gebjgd> void1: 恩，在德国洗盘子的也就是个1w5人民币。太多也不行
<void1> gebjgd: 正适合你啊
<mza_> 太邪恶了
<gebjgd> mza_: 还行吧
<void1> gebjgd: 顺便再弄几个蓝眼睛白皮肤的回来
<void1> 无限 * 2啦
<gebjgd> 弄哪儿去？
<void1> 天上人间
<gebjgd> void1: 加拿大有资源
<gebjgd> void1: 不用农
<gebjgd> 弄
<mza_> nnd，这年头也就上海北京工作多点……
<gebjgd> mza_: 房子还贵
<void1> 天朝什么都贵
<gebjgd> void1: 不能移民么？
<gebjgd> void1: 日本？
<gebjgd> void1: 找个日本姑娘呢？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 支持你在天朝开个天上人贱
<void1> 说了日本政治经济不稳定
<gebjgd> void1: 哦
<mza_> 过年回去找工作，找不到继续北漂
<mza_> 前几天走三环，居然才知道天上人间的地方……
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 没戏
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我家一没钱2没势力
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 还没开门呢。写字的时候就被居委会的老大妈镇压了
<void1> gebjgd: 你推两个火坑不久有钱了
<NWMonster> 。。。
<gebjgd> void1: 太少
<mza_> gebjgd:在德国哪了？
<NWMonster> 我睡觉去了，大家晚安。
<gebjgd> void1: 不推上百个不行
<gebjgd> mza_: 你猜
<mza_> 哥尼斯堡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 郑码了？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 换输入法了？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 看下intel显卡驱动什么版本？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 2.12.0
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: debian testing?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: fedora 今天刚换回来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ...............
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这次debian没有polkit-auth
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ..........
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 为什么不自己编译一个？
<Jagdwurst> 麻烦
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在kof 97
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我怎么记得linux mint debian里面就有polkit的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  不晓得
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天晩上pro7都是无聊的女性动作片
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: o?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 本来你不该 kof97的 xD
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 好几天没看电视了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没开
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你应该试试看linux mint debian. 基于debian testing的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有类似人性化支持的滚动发行版
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不管什么滚动不滚动的，只要里面库和文档用起来方便的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 即使不滚动，重装一遍也就一两小时
<^k^>  05:02
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 1小时没戏
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 上乱78糟的软件就要半天
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 考。霹雳娇娃？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 看过了
<^k^>  05:16
<^k^>  05:27
<^k^>  05:47
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.lgdb.org/videos/2272
<^k^> ⇪ title: Woohoo Drive! video | Linux game database
<zhang_> 大家早上好
<Use-Firefox> hello everyone
<zhang_> 你好!请问我现在不能下载,一下载就说无法保存tmp/..这什么问题阿
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-11
<tcpct> 早上好！
<jiero> 当前话题是什么？
<jiero> 无
<void1> 3-9
<jiero> 问下：有人用过 --help-gtk 吗？ gnome-screenshot --help-gtk会出现些如
<jiero> --class=CLASS                  Program class as used by the window manager
<jiero>   --name=NAME                    Program name as used by the window manager
<jiero>   --display=DISPLAY              X display to use
<jiero>   --screen=SCREEN                X screen to use
<wzlxx> 早上好～
<Gann> 各位，请问还有人用hiweed吗
<Gann> hiweed是否支持ext4?
<zhang__> 大家好
<pocoyo> zhang__: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zhang__> 又是那个ubuntu的桌面培训阿
<zhxk> Anonymous letter:管cj乡信贷的人作风不好  http://georgeincn.blogspot.com/2010/12/cj.html
<Gann> hiweed没有人用了吗
<wzlxx> 刚才看了DEB的包管理系统，也很好啊～
<cfy> Gann: ext4应该支持吧,我想.
<cfy> Gann: 明确的告诉你,支持
<wzlxx> cfy: deb包管理系统有什么优点？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不太清楚.只知道不用编译.装起来速度快XD
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵～以后如果我的arch坏掉了我就换debian了～今天看那个包管理介绍说的还不错～
<cfy> wzlxx: 其实都可以的吧.如果不行早被换掉了.
<jzmer> 恐怖的事情发生了——gfw开始封锁国外的dns了
<wzlxx> cfy: 感觉ARCH的pacman在包搜索的时候特别慢～
<GUN^ROSE> 早晚的事
<cfy> jzmer: google的?
<jzmer> cfy: mit的和oarc的
<cfy> wzlxx: 有时侯portage也挺慢
<cfy> jzmer: 哦.都没听过...
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: mount a file to /var/lib/pacman
<jzmer> mit 是 mit.edu 的 resolver ; oarc 是 domainame system operations analysis and research center
<jzmer> cfy: 应该都是没有被污染，前几天 eth zurich 的也被封了
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 求解？
<cfy> jzmer: 悲剧.....
<wzlxx> debian有没有那种类似于arch/gentoo这样的可以自己从基本包弄去的～
<wzlxx> 里面有些软件用不上～
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: touch pacman_file; dd if=/dev/zero of=pacman_file bs=256M count=1; mkfs.whatever pacman_file -f; /var/lib/pacman/* CP => pacman_file; mount pacman_file /var/lib/pacman -o loop; done
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 执行那些命令就搞定了？
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 稍微加速下
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: first, do u understand those stuff?
<ofan> 直接tmpfs 不更快了
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 不知道原理～
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: ...
<ofan> wzlxx: 网上有pacman加速的文章
<alvin_rxg> ofan: pacman 的数据挺重要的……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 关机前同步到磁盘里或cron定时同步下
<wzlxx> 安装可以，就是搜索的时候～
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 这不是增加系统负担么……
<alvin_rxg> ofan: /var/lib/pacman/sync 可以挂 tmpfs，但 local 尽量不要……数据挺重要的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那就看怎么安排了.. 就算256M的同步下也就几秒钟
<cfy> 谁知道axel为啥总是加了-a参数么?
<yame> 你们这些极个别愚昧的爆民，当代的红卫兵，多少挽救你们的好汉暴毙在你们的无知头脑操纵的棍棒之下，所谓人言可畏，信息的封锁让你们除了政府喉舌，听不到别的声音，偶尔听到，也把人的血当做治你痨病的《药》了
<ofan> - -
<alvin_rxg> omfg
<ofan> 来说句话就退了...
<koc> 干什么啊
<alvin_rxg> 车仑子之类的呗
<wzlxx> Debian可以单独安装openoffice里的某些软件？
<wzlxx> Debian可以单独安装openoffice里的某些软件？
<wzlxx> Debian可以单独安装openoffice里的某些软件？
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎～
<zhxk> 声明，俺和轮子无关，别以为你有车就说别人只是轮子
<UU123> liboffice什么时候能出来呢
<alvin_rxg> 没头脑的人和他们无异
<Kandu> wzlxx: 又不是 arch , debian 當然可以分別裝需要的部分了
<zhxk> 有些人有头脑，但被灌输昏了，还没彻底清醒过来
<alvin_rxg> omfg，煞笔是吧？你想让这边60号人跟着你一起倒霉？
<zhxk> 所以被充当了爆民，无知的做了别人的打手
<wzlxx> Kandu: arch里openoffice是要全部安装的…郁闷，我就要一个word,一个PPT,还是偶尔看看
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 封 ip 了，又有人不看 /topic
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Kandu> wzlxx: 所以么，用 arch 就是麻煩，還得自己改  pkgbuild ，用 debian ubuntu 多爽快
<wzlxx> Kandu: 汗，UB里面有太多的软件我用不上～
<zhxk> 你才煞笔，被欺负着不反抗，被卖了还帮着数钱是不？
<wzlxx> zhxk: alvin_rxg ：淡定～
<zhxk> ok，我退
<alvin_rxg> 你丫看到了那些信息就以为自己能分明真伪了？
<Kandu> 就是，當年那些紅衛兵認為被批鬥的人是被“”騙，要挽救，認為自己是認識到了真相。人，最忌 自以為是
<UU123> ......
<Relaed> 你们在讨论什么啊/
<alvin_rxg> 肏他妈屄！我出国几年看的信息，难道只会像你一样煞笔的到处乱吠！有点头脑！如果仅仅为了一时口快，把这边60号人拖下水，你丫纯粹一脑子烧坏了的
<UU123> 俺只是打酱油的,发了liboffice,结果就战争了...
<Relaed> 大家早上好
<Relaed> 最近好像有轮子的bot来过这里发传单...
<alvin_rxg> Relaed: 不是bot，是煞笔
<UU123> 不明真机,不知道发生了什么事
<Relaed> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<koc> 算了算了
<zhxk> alvin_rxg，肏你祖宗十八代的屄，就知道搞内斗，你出国就了不起了，看不起我们没出国的是吧，有种别回来
<Relaed> zhxk: 本人也在国外，谢谢
<zhxk> Relaed，只是说某极个别人
<Relaed> ok...进入看戏模式..
<UU123> 老毛说,要分清,谁是敌人,谁是朋友,要一致对外,别搞窝里斗哇
<Kandu> 貌似，老毛最愛窩裡斗了
<alvin_rxg> zhxk: 肏你娘的屄！谁认为出国了不起了！你丫没点分辨是非的头脑，光看到国外乱七八糟的信息，不会用自己的头脑分析下自己能不能在这边，在 ubuntu 中文 irc 频道，说这些话？你丫纯粹是想害人
<UU123> 哈哈
<UU123> liboffice在下一个U版本中,有没有出现的可能呢
<sunwilston> 这里有谁上groups.google.com ???
<zhxk> alvin_rxg，肏你祖宗十八代的屄，我怎么把60号人拖下水了，你连站出来讲话的勇气都没有，放在过去，你充其量只能算个汉奸。自古邪不胜正，有人要是骑在你头上拉屎，你愿意吗？别以为出了国就什么是非都不用管了，有本事把你家的根也带走
<zhxk> 和你这种人渣多说话纯粹是浪费时间和感情
<ofan> wzssyqa: 出来K人了
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 刚起来？真是时候
<ofan> ban之~
<Relaed> 最近这里不对头啊，轮子的bot来这里也不是偶然的。
<Relaed> 这个频道被盯上了
<ofan>  yame [da470d23@gateway/web/freenode/ip.218.71.13.35]
<ofan>  zhxk [da470d23@gateway/web/freenode/ip.218.71.13.35]
<wzssyqa> test
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 没用，国内大多是 动态ip……
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  10:09 
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 主要他来过好几次了..
<alvin_rxg> 那家伙会翻墙，前两天他开一个美国ip呢……
<wzssyqa> mlgb 的
<ofan> 这个ip应该是freenode的吧，web的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 看后缀
<Kandu> 沒必要 ban 吧，像這樣的，一般都是剛翻牆，有點激動，過幾天看多了想多了就好了
<ofan> an
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 那也别支持wheel啊
<alvin_rxg> 218.71.*.*   god，这封了好大一批 ip ...
<ofan> oh~  国内ip哈哈
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不是，后边那个ip是真的
<ofan> 是的
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 剛說的 bot 不是他吧
<ofan> wzssyqa: 就封最后一个网段就可以了吧
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 这个家伙绝对能过图灵测试
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 也对啊
<Relaed> wzssyqa: 苦大仇深的bot...
<Relaed> lol
<yunfan> 这么早就有这么多人了
<Relaed> yunfan: 早，刚来了个疯子。
<lyc_> 有人用y460安ubuntu到吗
<yunfan> Inst: apologize
<yunfan> Relaed: 如何？
<yunfan> 难道是昨天的那个来找 tenzu寻仇？
<Relaed> yunfan: 敌对宣传势力..
<yunfan> Relaed: 回放给我看看
<alvin_rxg> Relaed: 也不是敌对的……分明是没头脑的
<Relaed> yunfan: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/12/11/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 绝对的sb
<alvin_rxg> 哎……这就是信息封锁之下的后果。拿到个新的信息，不会去判断该如何对待
<yunfan> Relaed: 俄 这人难道不知道我们也是红卫兵的斗争对象？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 要不要弄你们的人去温州跨省啊
<Relaed> yunfan: 1st rule, you do not talk about it.
<ofan> wzssyqa: 估计那边的很快就把他办了~~
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 嗯，的确，没撒谎也会被人认为是撒谎
<jzmer>  #fedora-zh
<jzmer> oops, sorry.
<yunfan> Relaed: 好吧 随你 不过我很怀疑
<alvin_rxg> [*slince*]
<Relaed> yunfan: 反正再过个4年我就可以进入纯看戏状态了。
<yunfan> Relaed: 你要知道 要搞google的时候 得放个 高也 同学出来 嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> [*silence*] ...
<yunfan> Relaed: 你已经看戏了
<yunfan> 科学家教猴子用货币 有钱后举动惊人
<yunfan> 基思·陈，华侨移民后裔，33岁，衣着时髦，头发短直，十分健谈。原就读于斯坦福大学，一度被政治学冲昏头脑，后彻底改头换面，主修经济学。如今，他是经济学副教授，在耶鲁大学任教。陈的问题是：如果我能教会猴子使用货币，那又会是什么情形呢？
<yunfan> 到目前为止，猴子们在花钱上与人类同样理性。针对个体（例如短线股民）的类似实验发现，人们作出这种非理性决定的概率与猴子差不多：“从统计学角度分析，猴子与大多数股票投资者几乎难分伯仲。”
<alvin_rxg> [again here...]
<yunfan> 随后，异乎寻常的情形发生了：一只公猴没有将抢到的钱换取葡萄或苹果，反而向一只母猴走去，把钱给了它。这是“利他主义精神”感召下的自觉的金钱捐赠行为吗？ 不！在抚摸了母猴几秒钟后，那两只僧帽猴竟然发生了关系；而且一待好事结束，拿到硬币的母猴立即将硬币交给陈，买到了几颗葡萄。这根本就不是什么利他主义，而是科学史上的
<yame> Relaed，操你妈逼的，说不过去了，就说别人是疯子，你这个阿Q！告诉你俺翻墙不是一天两天，最近办事不顺利，多说了几句
<alvin_rxg> xD
<Relaed> wtf ...
<alvin_rxg> XDXDXD
<yame> 管理员你也变态，天天封IP
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: yame
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: yame
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: yame
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: yame
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: yame
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: yame
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<yunfan> ^k^: 人鸡了？
<yame> 让人说几句会死人吗？
<yunfan> 一旦猴子们手里有了钱，它们就会迫不及待地去“嫖娼”，同样也可以料想，猴子谋杀者、猴子恐怖主义者、引发全球变暖的猴子污染者肯定会充斥世界，不得片刻安宁。毫无疑问，下几代的猴子就会出场，替它们的先辈收拾残局。
<yunfan> 如果有人出500万人民币买你的女友，你卖吗？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 的确是看到 +q 信息了，为什么我还能继续发言？
<koc> 这篇文章我看过
<yunfan> koc: 如何 你的价码多少?
<Relaed> 女友又不是你的财产...
<koc> ？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 不卖。钱对我而言，够用，生活简单，就可以了
<Relaed> 难不成你卖了之后分250万?
<Relaed> 噢，她还不是你老婆
<koc> 这是没人愿意做
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: heihei  进圈套了吧 你怎么卖她？
<iDesperadO> ..........
<jzmer> 大家觉得 comcast 的 75.75.75.75 的 name server 怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 不是接着上面的么？»一旦猴子们手里有了钱，它们就会迫不及待地去“嫖娼”«
<alvin_rxg> 或者我想多了
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 俄
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 有兴趣可以跟他们教授探讨阿
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 他们的结论是对的呀，我没必要参与的
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我想知道下一步他们是否打算训练猴子写代码来赚硬币 俄
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 呃，这得先训练 english...
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 黑醒醒不是许多都被训练成可以跟人用手语对话么
<yunfan> 反正程序远的成果是文本 不需要他说话 不准他抱怨
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 那也不代表他们能看懂 english
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我觉得那会比用手语交谈简单点
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 或许，前提得有个合适的方案
<yunfan> 反正用猴子便宜
<alvin_rxg> 便宜么？他们是“保护动物”……
<yunfan> 俄 至少没有什么保险啥的要交
<yunfan> 猴子也不交各种税
<alvin_rxg> 稍不咋的，动物保护组织就找上门来了
<yunfan> 猴子无非要点水果啥的
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<yunfan> 动物保护组织算老几
<alvin_rxg> 晕，咱俩想在不同的地方……
<yunfan> 关键是 动物保护组织到处去抗议 又怎么样呢
<yunfan> 世界毕竟是多样的
<yunfan> 除非法院找你 否则都没事
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 会怎么样的效应还得看他们抗议后的了，可能引起了更多人对此的兴趣，可能引发了更多人的抗议……
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 那就让他们抗议去 我还没见过哪个组织和团体可以让所有人都不抗议的
<alvin_rxg> 法院也是有可能找上来的，毕竟猴子是“保护动物”
<yunfan> 那就找个猴子不是保护动物的国家实施阿
<cfy> ....
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 感觉那些动物保护主义者真虚伪
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<cfy> 假期没事干么....
 * wzssyqa 自己先素食了再说别的
<yunfan> 对
<yunfan> 我对于真正的那种自己素食的动物保护主义者还有点看重的
<yunfan> 毕竟他为自己的理想付诸努力
<alvin_rxg> X_x
<yunfan> 那些一边吃肉一边要保护动物的 真扯淡
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那样的还值得尊敬
<Relaed> yunfan: 等到他们发现植物也是有思想的，就什么都别吃了
<cfy> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/7269/visit-wikileaks.com
<yunfan> Relaed: 是阿 所以我打算成立个 植物保护组织  专门跟动物保护组织对着干 相信会很有收入的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 貌似已经有了
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 在哪？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 最讨厌的是那些反对吃狗肉的那些，虽然我也不吃狗肉
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 玩意啥时候msl强大了，大家就都不能吃猪肉了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你说对了 许多人都反对吃猫狗肉 是觉得他们是宠物多可爱 所以不能吃
<yunfan> 关键是为何别人就要听你的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 猪更可爱
<Relaed> 海豚也是
<yunfan> 还有 难道猪就活该么
<flh> 请教：我的debian升级到sid后，，，字体显示成了：空闲时.txt样子，在urxvt下，一个字后面带空格了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 人家又不吃他的宠物狗
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 呃，错了。没看到植物保护组织…… http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/04/0630252&from=rss
<Relaed> 噢，不对。有人试图证明海豚和人类一样聪明，有思想。
<yunfan> Relaed: 所以海豚湾那个电影我很讨厌的
<wzssyqa> Relaed: 海豚是野生动物，是另外一回事了
<Relaed> 证明动物具有”人性“，并且赋予其"人格"，本来就是一个很怪的事情
<yunfan> Relaed: 我同学说 一片血红 如何残忍 我跟他说 如果植物的汁液是红的 并且植物能叫的话 那喜气洋洋的金色秋天就是一片炼狱了 大批的植物被屠杀呢
<Relaed> yunfan: 但是万一你可以证明所有生物都有人性呢?
<flh> 请教：在urxvt下，一个字后面带空格了配置要怎么办？
<yunfan> Relaed: 有又怎么样 难道你饿死不成？ 历史上饥荒的时候还吃人肉呢
<ofan> flh: \后接空格
<yunfan> 阿 还有环保主义者
<Relaed> yunfan: 大口吃合成食物...
<yunfan> 老说要保持人家的原生态地貌什么的
<yunfan> 妈的 让别人受穷
<flh> ofan: 不是，每一个字显示时全这样，打文章也这样
<koc> 叫做'Getlibs'的包现在下载不了
<yunfan> Relaed: 也得有那个技术阿 再说了 这个东西你需要征求大家的意见 正因为大家都认为人肉不该吃了 所以今天才不让吃人了 可是对于其他动物 目前还没共识呢
<koc> 谁有发给我谢谢
<flh> ofan: 可能是等宽字体什么的，要安装什么？
<yunfan> Relaed: 这方面倒是有点希望  前一阵说 黄蜂可以直接利用太阳能
<yunfan> what?
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 你先戴会
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 为啥封他？
<cfy> yunfan: 植物保护,那你不是不吃植物了?
<koc> 64bit电脑装32bit的库
<yunfan> cfy: 吃动物阿
<cfy> yunfan: 营养不良阿....
<yunfan> cfy: 还有真菌和维生素片阿
<cfy> yunfan: 哦...这倒是可以.
<yunfan> cfy: 是阿
<cfy> yunfan: 开始干吧....我在温州等你消息....
<yunfan> cfy: 在国内没市场阿
<cfy> 如果都不吃植物,那素菜是不是要跌价了?
<cfy> yunfan: .
<yunfan> 得去国外搞 专门受大公司雇用 对付动物保护主义
<yunfan> cfy: 很有可能因为生产链断掉而更贵
<cfy> yunfan: 额.....我要吃素菜....
<yunfan> cfy: 呵呵
<koc> 解决了
<cfy> 今天怎么了?
<cfy> ban....
 * alvin_rxg 得考虑用马甲了
<wzssyqa> cfy: 我搞错了
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 搞错了
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你刚才犯了啥事？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦...
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 我说太多了，被 ban 了
<cfy> 有没有推荐一些科幻小说?
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 他没犯事，我饿晕了
<cfy> 不想再看电影了.
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那你想封谁？ 总要有个类似的目标吧
<cfy> wzssyqa: 没吃早饭?可以买 饼干嘛
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 想给他加o来着
<Relaed> yunfan: 这里鼓励自我审查..
<cfy> yunfan: 可能是你,lol
<yunfan> cfy: 我马甲无数
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 看会，我吃饭去。。。
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 5分钟
<yunfan> Relaed: 有被封锁的圈子一般都鼓励这样 除非都是反动分子
<cfy> wzssyqa: 改变mode的命令是啥?
 * cfy 这里什么时侯要看着了?
<wzssyqa> cfy: /mode +b cfy
<cfy> wzssyqa: .
<wzssyqa> cfy: 有个神经病
<Kandu> cfy: 大劉的科幻不錯哎
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦.
<wzssyqa> cfy: /kick cfy
<yunfan> Kandu: 除了三体
<alvin_rxg>  /mode -p wzssyqa
<cfy> Kandu: 三体我看了.
<Kandu> cfy: 王小波的科幻也不錯哎
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 没用的，我可以自己再戴上
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<cfy> Kandu: 汪小波?写科幻的?
<yunfan> 王小波的程序也写得不错
<yunfan> 尤其是之前那个工具
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu-cn wzssyqa
<cfy> wzssyqa: 你不举个好点的例子,比如/mode +o cfy啥的.....
<alvin_rxg> xD
<cfy> yunfan: 哪个?
<yunfan> cfy: 搜他简历
<cfy> yunfan: 哦.
<cfy> Kandu: 书名,汪小波的.
<Kandu> cfy: 王小波，不是汪小波
<cfy> Kandu: 打错.
<ofan> 怎么回事..
<cfy> Kandu: 我知道.我看过他的文章:)
<cfy> Kandu: 书名还记得不?
<yunfan> Relaed: 比较有趣的是  往往历史的转折都是那些观点激进 在当时人看来像疯子一样的人促成的
<Kandu> cfy: 不記得了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.大刘的呢
<Kandu> cfy: 能看的全看了，都很不錯的
<yunfan> Kandu: 发现老外的汇编真好懂阿
<lyc>  大家好！
<pocoyo> lyc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> Kandu: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/外国短篇科幻小说1326篇.tar.xz
<lyc> 问个问题啊
<Kandu> cfy: 多謝
<lyc> ubuntu10.10默认没安g++的吗？
<cfy> Kandu: 我还有一些长篇的,你要不?
<Kandu> yunfan: 唔，我的也好懂 :)
<ofan> lyc: 有
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<yunfan> Kandu: 我说的是教程呢
 * ofan 开饭~
<Kandu> yunfan: 哦，那也看人了
<Kandu> yunfan: 王爽寫的，也不錯
<lyc> ofan:我下了一个wine到安装包 安装时居然说找不到g++
<yunfan> Kandu: 总之我看的这个很好 这算是我看的第一本英文书了
<Kandu> yunfan: 國內的教程，總是有些小遺漏，小錯誤，什麼的
<yunfan> Kandu: 国内的教程恨不得一本书给你塞进整个世界 俄
<Kandu> yunfan: 不會吧，基本上都是信息不全
<yunfan> 比如 关于计算机内数的表示 这本书就讲了补码
<Kandu> yunfan: 這個是 計算機組成原理 的內容，不是匯編教學該容納的
<yunfan> 是阿 但是国内好多汇编书必然会写这个 俄
<Kandu> yunfan: 以前是比較亂，現在好多了。高教版的，分 組成原理 體繫結構 微機技術 已經分得很好了
<yunfan> Kandu: 哦 那这样好 不过我还是投奔mips 他最多就64 个指令 哈哈
<Kandu> yunfan: :)
<cfy> Kandu: yunfan assembly howto怎么样?
<yunfan> cfy: 看就是了 觉得不好就别看 break
<Kandu> cfy: 沒看過這個
<jzmer> 现在国内能不能用 ipv6 ?
<cfy> yunfan: Kandu 外国哪本书好?
<cfy> Kandu: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/科幻小说.tar.xz
<allen1st> lyc: ofan: 系统默认安装里面没有g++的。有gcc，但库和头文件什么的不全。用"sudo apt-get install build-essential"安装把。
<yunfan> cfy: 我不知道 我就专门看 mips 汇编而已
<Relaed> 晕死，小说放在google code...
<allen1st> jzmer: 可以啊
<jzmer> allen1st: 任何一个 isp 都行？
<yunfan> 放 google storage吧 至少目前没封 呵呵
<allen1st> jzmer: 电信的没问题，其他的不知道哦
<cfy> Relaed: 放那里咋了?放代码?
<jzmer> allen1st: 会不会 ipv6 的封锁少一些？
<Kandu> cfy: 我也不知道，現在學了基礎後，就看 intel 和 amd 的官方文檔。其他 cpu/mcu 我沒接觸過問問 yunfan
<Relaed> cfy: 强啊..
<lyc> allen1st:谢谢～
<cfy> Relaed: ...,没觉得...当网盘用....我管理代码用git.
<Kandu> cfy: 好大啊，這麼多科幻，這輩子看不完了
<cfy> Kandu: 是的...所以我来这里求书名....
<SwordLui> 兄弟们早
<ZhangNing> 我觉得epub格式的看起来方便点
 * Kandu busying
<cfy> Relaed: 主要速度快.而且连接看起来干净.
<allen1st> 不早了，午饭时间快到来
<allen1st> lyc: 不谢
<cfy> Activity    Medium
<SwordLui> 刚爬起来。
<ofan> allen1st: g++是GCC集里的.. 装GCC应该直接有g++
<SwordLui> 吃饭去咯
<allen1st> jzmer: 貌似封锁ipv6的东东还没做好吧...
<Relaed> http://www.google.com.hk/intl/zh-CN/press/zeitgeist2010/
<Relaed> 好cool
<donglongchao> donglongchao： Test
<allen1st> ofan: o_o|||这样的？那我看的文档可能有问题...不过系统默认确是没有g++...我平时都是写cpp，所以一直没留意gcc哈哈。平时直接就"sudo apt-get install build-essential"的
<wzssyqa> ofan: 默认的确是不装gcc的
<lyc> gcc默认的有啊
<wzssyqa> sorry，g++
<allen1st> "xunbutu6.10的desktop版有gcc" 我看的是咸丰年的文档，不知道其他版本呢。还是DVD的iso会有装gcc？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 默认不是有gcc么 俄
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 有点晕，g++
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 好吧 鉴于你老是犯错 建议先去吃饭
<lyc> wzssyqa：呵呵，gcc都有了 ，我就想当然地认为也有g++的
<yunfan> gcc比较小
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 吃完回来了。。。
<lyc> yunfan:恩
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 恩 大量血液在胃部参与消化 所以导致脑部
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 好吧，谢谢你帮我找那么多理由
<lyc> 我刚开始用irc 你们选择回复某人消息时是直接在前面打上别人的id加冒号吗？
<yunfan> 鳝斋鳝斋 wzssyqa
<lyc> 没有别到快捷一点到方法吗？
<wzssyqa> lyc: 嗯，tab 可以帮你
<yunfan> lyc: 事实上没有人全部输入
<ofan> gcc和g++基本上是一个东西，c/c++编译是合体了的
<donglongchao> 可以设置的
<yunfan> 都是输入几个字母然后按tab补全
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不是的，g++依赖 libstdc++ 的
<lyc> 哦 ，就像命令补全一样啊
<yunfan> ofan: 这太扯了吧
<allen1st> lyc: 我用pidgin，名字加冒号加空格...人肉补全
<ofan> wzssyqa: 恩 只是稍有不同
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 为什么之前 ^k^ 对我也没用呢？
<lyc> allen1st: ^_^，这么辛苦啊
<ofan> yunfan: gcc通过后缀名判断的
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你有超能力 呵呵 记住  能力越大责任越大
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 解释下 ^k^ 为什么呢？
<yunfan> ofan: 额 但是具体的工具是不一样的
<allen1st> lyc: 码工, 习惯了
<lyc> 另外那个ibus拼音输入法，好像不记忆输入习惯的  很多词语都要打全了才有 甚至都没有
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: ^k^ 给我 +b 了，但实际无效
<ofan> yunfan: 但是默认安装gcc也会有c++的支持..
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 不是 +o 的时候
<yunfan> ofan: 但 许多库都没有似乎
<allen1st> 除了ibus，还有好用的输入法推荐么
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 错了 ^k^ 给的是 +q
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 嗯，
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 禁言
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 3
<alvin_rxg> 4
<alvin_rxg> 5
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: ?
<alvin___> 1
<alvin___> 2
<alvin___> 3
<alvin___> 4
<alvin___> 5
<alvin___> x_X
<wzssyqa> alvin___: 不要刷屏
<ofan> yunfan: g++只是链接阶段不同，编译时还是调用gcc的
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 别给我特殊……
<yunfan> ofan: 是嘛？？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 俺最痛恨搞特殊的
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 现在我懂了 以后取名字要用 alvin_*
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: lol
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 特殊是客观存在的比如说这里有op
<ofan> yunfan: http://c.chinaitlab.com/vc/200906/786118.html
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 真麻烦
<yunfan> ofan: 我知道了 他其实就是个 cPP的 俄
<jervis> gcc应该来说只是外壳，实际还是调用了cc1plus
<wzssyqa> ofan: 这个不对的
<yunfan> 还是 tinycc好
<wzssyqa> ofan: 链接是用的ld
<yunfan> 可惜 tinycc不支持mips
<ofan> wzssyqa: ？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 一看就是个外行写的
<ofan> wzssyqa: 额 只是传递参数不同，最终调用的工具是很多的嘛
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你没看见url里有 vc么 你对vcer何必这么认真呢
<wzssyqa> ofan: 所以啊，这篇文章还是别看了
<lyc> 啊，我刚刚安装的中文版ubuntu10.10 语言支持那里也安了呀 但是 这个irc的公告栏上中文都成？号了
<bao_> 还是搜狗输入法好啊
<bao_> 杠杠的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 呃，的确。。。
<sunwilston> lyc: 编码没有设置对吧
<allen1st> bo_: 搜狗有linux版？
<allen1st> 不过ibus日常基本够用
<yunfan> 词库好像有
<lyc> sunwilston:我用的是empathy 编码哪里设置 找不到  好像xchat可以设置
<basncy> allen1st, 推荐fcitx
<jiero> empathy不设置编码。
<alvin_rxg> 我想知道 archlinux@linuxsir.org 的 bearson 是谁……
<sunwilston> lyc: 我用的是emacs erc
<lyc> sunwilston:好用吗？
<sunwilston> lyc: 说实话emacs不好用，但用熟悉了感觉很不错
<allen1st> sunwilston: eclipse多省事。不过就是大得要死。
<jervis> fcitx 4很漂亮的
<yunfan> sunwilston: 太好了 你是 vim之友
<sunwilston> yunfan: 我不用vim，好什么？呵呵
<yunfan> sunwilston: 因为你刚才承认 emacs不好用
<jervis> 请教下，比如我在输入中文，我临时切换到英文，但我不想把已经打出的中文弄没了，象搜狗他们都保留的，fcitx,ibus好像就没了，直接切换到英文了
<allen1st> jervis: 我在win下用智能拼音，现在感觉ibus很好啊
 * wzssyqa gedit之友羞涩地飘过
<sunwilston> yunfan: 是这样啊，vim我是用过，但最不喜欢的原因是，模式切换太麻烦了
<yunfan> sunwilston: 那没关系 我们只要你的承认
<jervis> 这两样其实都应该熟悉下，我们命令行输入习惯好多都是set -o emacs
<sunwilston> yunfan: 你这人真有意思
<jervis> 当然也可以调set -o vi
<yunfan> sunwilston: 不知道你这是讽刺还是真的
<sunwilston> yunfan: 不是讽刺
<jervis> bash默认就是set -o emacs, 比如ctrl+a到行首，ctrl+e到末尾，ctrl+h向前删，ctrl+d向后删，都是emacs习惯
<allen1st> 较真这个干嘛...
<yunfan> 那就好
<jervis> 你是云帆，那个开发eva的高人吗
<yunfan> no
<sunwilston> eva开发者名字就是yunfan
<yunfan> 俄 不对 我名字也叫云帆 俄
<yunfan> 只不过不是那个
<allen1st> eva貌似没消息了啊。我曾经的最爱
<Use-Firefox> ...
<yunfan> 我感觉这类工具的美工都太烂了
<sunwilston> 现在好像停了eva
<wzssyqa> sunwilston: 谁也不想让南山法院叫去啊
<allen1st> linuxer的美工都很随性，时间都花在做功能上了
<wzssyqa> sunwilston: 三个企业开法院：铁道部、腾讯、百度
<reiv> 要卖钱的好，比较注重美工
<sunwilston> 呵呵
<jervis> 那个goldendict不错哦
<yunfan> 只要你想普通人喜欢用 都要注意美工阿
<allen1st> 卖钱的才有钱请美工啊
<jervis> 个人觉得比stardict好
<allen1st> goldendict有什么特点？
<jervis> stardict有个著名问题，一个词不能选两遍
<allen1st> stardict的词库扩展很爽
<reiv> 所以我觉得cli非常好。基本不用考虑美工。
<jervis> goldendict可以用stardict的辞典，也可以用巴比伦的辞典
<allen1st> jervis: 同意。饱受折磨
<jervis> 支持wikipedia，支持多语音
<jervis> 可以说非常得很不错了
<allen1st> 现在就装个看看
<hyb> 什么东西？
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<allen1st> hyb: goldendict，一个辞典
<hyb> allen1st: 什么平台的
<allen1st> linux
<allen1st> hyb: linux
<allen1st> hyb: 我正在install呢
<hyb> 给个介绍
<jervis> 到verycd下载http://www.verycd.com/topics/2761702/，这个辞典很全
<allen1st> hyb: jervis介绍的
<allen1st> jervis:  好东西，多谢了:-D
<allen1st> 看来换了个500g的硬盘是正确的，巴比伦辞典有一个多G
<M1sery> goldendict是基于stardict?
<M1sery> 他怎么用stardict的词库
<wzssyqa> http://news.163.com/photoview/19BR0001/12255.html#p=6NJ5M9Q719BR0001
<wzssyqa> 这个我还以为是为了玩呢。。。
<jervis> 你下个“English.Dictionary.Package.for.Babylon].-.[Babylon英语词典合集].iso ”就够用了
<hyb> 能翻译中文么
<jervis> 里面有英汉，汉英双向
<allen1st> goldendict果然是好东西 大爱
<lyc> http://code.google.com/p/ibus-sogoupycc/updates/list 我想安一个ibus-sougoupycc 但是上去就晕了，都不知道下哪个
<jervis> 慢慢玩，呵呵，吃饭先
<allen1st> 不过默认没有把我扩展的stardict词库搜出来，我放在/home/allen/.stardict/dic下的
<jervis> ln -s /home/allen/.stardict/dic /usr/share/stardict/dic应该可以了
<jervis> 但用stardict的辞典排版没巴比伦的好看
<owr> 请问一下 gnome 下的网络配置文件在哪儿呀。。。。
<allen1st> jervis: 我刚刚在它的首选项里找到添加选项，搞定来
<allen1st> jervis: goldendict的排版比stardict好太多
<allen1st> owr: 你想配置啥？
<owr> 配置 ip netmask gateway dns，但在 NetworkManager 里弄过，不行
<owr> allen1st: 所以想看看哪儿出问题了，之前还好用来着
<allen1st> owr:  dns的配置我刚刚在弄，方法如下：
<allen1st> 1先备份: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bak
<allen1st> 2然后编辑: sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<allen1st> 将以下行添加到末尾,就是DNS的2个服务器啦
<allen1st> prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4;
<allen1st> 3重启网络: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<owr> http://code.bulix.org/awifb8-78955 这是 ifconfig  的输出信息。。。
<mofaph> 大家好。我的 emacs desktop 出了一点问题，我将它发在了论坛上：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=309184。谁有空帮我看看？
<pocoyo> mofaph: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助: Warning: desktop file appears to be in use by PID 19237.
<owr> allenlst: 不知道为什么 eth0 多出来两个
<allen1st> owr: 额...我用ADSL的，已经在网络管理器里把eth0删掉了
<owr> allenlst: 这样啊
<yazi_beicheng> quit
<ishagua> O:-)
<ishagua> O:-)
<MeaCulpa> Za
<MeaCulpa> 在西单汉堡王排队。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 里面有多大？
<GUN^ROSE> 偶下午要和媳妇去金钱豹。。。 要挨宰了。。。
<yunfan> 有钱就是好
<GUN^ROSE> 不是，是人家过生日
<yunfan> 总之有钱就是好 你总不能去抢吧
<Relaed> 金钱豹好吃么..
<GUN^ROSE> 一般，其实就是海鲜自助
<yunfan> 还是bbq算了 65一位
<GUN^ROSE> 日式料理还好，其余的我觉得一般
<Relaed> 一直没机会吃...
<yunfan> 俄 日式量太少了
<yunfan> Relaed: 日式有没有什么量大的么？
<GUN^ROSE> 去那个地方最好是人多，折腾半天，要不吃不回来。。
<Relaed> yunfan: 俄….没见过
<GUN^ROSE> 你可以盯着三文鱼吃个够，哈哈
<Relaed> yunfan: 有些定食还是量蛮大的。
<GUN^ROSE> 我上次拿了3份。。。
<yunfan> Relaed: 那在加盘 有没有人去量大的食品店？
<Relaed> yunfan: 米饭哪里都给很多...
<yunfan> GUN^ROSE: 三文鱼太少了 我觉得我得吃10份
<yunfan> Relaed: 有糯米我才吃
<Relaed> yunfan: 我想吃北京烤鸭...
<GUN^ROSE> 没人管的，自由吃，只要你吃得下
<yunfan> Relaed: 没有啤酒烤鸭好吃
<Relaed> yunfan: 上次来的时候忘记去搞个鸭子持了。
<yunfan> GUN^ROSE: 是么 多少钱阿
<yunfan> Relaed: 又不是没有卖
<Relaed> yunfan: 五道口那里太荒了
<GUN^ROSE> yunfan: 200左右一位
<yunfan> GUN^ROSE: 果然不便宜 打5折的时候我再去
<Pwnna> CLOC.sourceforge.net 这工具很好。
<GUN^ROSE> yunfan: 恩
<yunfan> 上次我跟一个法国人去吃日本料理 俄居然碰到5折 结果就花了50
<Relaed> yunfan: 都吃了啥?
<GUN^ROSE> yunfan: 实际上就是光吃生鱼片也吃不回来。。。
<yunfan> Relaed: 有三文鱼 感觉味道还行
<yunfan> GUN^ROSE: 俄
<MeaCulpa> yunfan 啥
<Relaed> yunfan: 好吧，不刺激你了。
<GUN^ROSE> yunfan: 东西很多，挺大的，耐心找找，鲍鱼、鱼翅都有
<MeaCulpa> 小心虹鳟冒充
<Pwnna> python 编程员（正在学习的）可以看看这个-> http://www.openbookproject.net/py4fun/
<yunfan> 现在我肚子里有许多脂肪了 否则去bbq爽
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python for Fun
<yunfan> Relaed: 咋？尽量刺激阿
<ishagua> :'(怎么注册IRC 固定帐号阿
<Pwnna> 没事试试algorithm
<yunfan> Pwnna: 看名字不错
<Relaed> yunfan: 活杀才好吃
<MeaCulpa> 还有，虹鳟算好的了，还有更那个的
<ishagua> :'(怎么注册IRC 固定帐号阿
<ishagua> :'(怎么注册IRC 固定帐号阿
<ishagua> :'(怎么注册IRC 固定帐号阿
<Pwnna> yunfan: 恩，看起来挺好的。
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<Pwnna> 我准备睡觉了。
<Pwnna> 明天再说。
<yunfan> Relaed: 哪个倒是没兴趣
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 汉堡王一个汉堡多大？
<yunfan> 我上次去麦当劳吃所谓的巨无霸根本就是片人的
<ishagua> :'(
<MeaCulpa> 三文鱼类毕竟接触淡水多，少吃生的
<ishagua> (12时45分08秒) NickServ: (notice) Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<ishagua> 这个是啥意思阿
<Relaed> yunfan: 麦当劳还是少吃比较好
<MeaCulpa> 麦当劳是骗人的
<yunfan> Relaed: 那次是去参加 perlchina 2009 附近就麦当劳
<MeaCulpa> 国内麦当劳是黑店
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是阿 根本跟电视上不一样
<MeaCulpa> 说到三文鱼，主要有大西洋鲑和太平洋鲑
<Relaed> 我吃午饭去了。
<MeaCulpa> 大西洋的又分几类
<MeaCulpa> 不同的鱼，三文鱼不是shenwu
<ishagua> :'(
<MeaCulpa> 不是生物分类，而是经济分类
<yunfan> 我想搞只10斤重的鱼 就锅里一顿来吃
<Decade> 我有个问题，家谱软件到底有什么用？
<MeaCulpa> 日本那种，是野生的，生吃没问题
<yunfan> Decade: 你问对了 一生就用个两三次
<MeaCulpa> 但是所有的大西洋鲑鱼几忽都是养殖的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 中国的 野生的你敢吃么 俄
<MeaCulpa> 挪威人从不生鱼片
<Decade> yunfan:那还大写特写，整得跟个什么似的。
<yunfan> Decade: 我觉得有时候需求是被创造出来的
<MeaCulpa> 中国的，大都是野生太平洋鲑，但是饭店很可能是养殖的虹鳟
<Decade> yunfan:我在看issue中文版。
<yunfan> Decade: 比如先有facebook才有facebook插件的需求
<GUN^ROSE> 北欧人是不吃生鱼片的，他们吃整只的生鱼。。。
<yunfan> Decade: 英文版是讲什么的
<MeaCulpa> 烟熏的较多
<yunfan> 生鱼好吃么？
<Decade> yunfan:不知，应该跟中文版一样内容。
<GUN^ROSE> 日式的生鱼味道还不错
<yunfan> Decade: 那中文版呢
<MeaCulpa> 除非是极品金枪鱼，否则没烟熏的好吃
<MeaCulpa> 日式的大多是冒充的
<Decade>  yunfan:就是一些关于ubuntu的介绍，包括使用技巧。
<yunfan> 原来这东西 我还以为是 类似 reddit的社区
<Decade> yunfan:呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> 野生大西洋鲑鱼产量提供上海市都不够，更别说整个东亚
<ofan> reddit应该算一个聚合吧
<Relaed> 入门阶的人才吃三文鱼...
<ofan> - -
<MeaCulpa> 太平洋鲑只够提供日本
<ofan> 三文鱼都没吃过..
<yunfan> 那进阶的呢？
<Decade> Relaed: 那你吃啥鱼？
<Relaed> 嗯，这里的関サバ
<Relaed> せきあじ
<Relaed> 汉字：鯖，不知道怎么翻译
<MeaCulpa> 尤其外面如果有人说野生挪威三文鱼，你就抽他，挪威全部是养殖的，而且是引进物种，不云许随便放生
<yunfan> 我想也是 野生不让乱捕捞吧
<Relaed> yunfan: 野生的也不敢吃，寄生虫多多
<MeaCulpa> 挪威养殖的是加拿大和大西洋鲑鱼的混血
<yunfan> Relaed: 只要烹调得法
<MeaCulpa> 海水寄身虫不能在人体存活
<Relaed> yunfan: 我说的是生吃...
<MeaCulpa> 但是三文鱼恰恰是可以淡水的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 海鱼体内盐分水平和人没什么两样
<MeaCulpa> 一般是洄游的
<MeaCulpa> 所以还是金枪鱼考谱
<MeaCulpa> yun，不是盐分问题
<yunfan> 压力？
<MeaCulpa> 我门吃的是肌肉，不是内脏，具体不知道
<mza_> 以前看新闻说某日本人吃生鱼，死于寄生虫……
<Relaed> mza_: 广东也有的
<void1> 怎么聊鱼啦
<void1> 寿司大好き
<yunfan> mza_: 这没啥 还有人开车发短信出车祸死呢
<MeaCulpa> 日本寄身虫和肠癌发病高
<Relaed> void1: 寿司...
<mza_> Relaed: 不知道广东还有什么不吃
<MeaCulpa> 那是穷人，吃淡水鱼生鱼片
<MeaCulpa> 找死
<yunfan> 广东应该植物系不怎么吃吧
<MeaCulpa> 据说河豚寄身虫少
<Relaed> 广东人菌类大好き
<Decade> MeaCulpa: ?海生渔类也不见得如何就健康吧？
<mza_> 反正我大学一同学问我吃过老鼠没有，我当时就晕了
<Relaed> 河豚….我被人请客吃了河豚2-3天之后才知道
<void1> 河豚吃过，没觉得怎么好吃
<Relaed> 已经来不及后悔了。。。
<yunfan> 老鼠有什么奇怪的
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 要不吃刺身还要沾芥末？
<yunfan> Relaed: 那你可以控告谋杀阿
<Relaed> yunfan: 呵呵
<Decade> Relaed: 拷，河豚啊，美味。
<Relaed> 日本还有吃马肉刺身
<Relaed> 鸡肉刺身
<MeaCulpa> Decade: 我从不芥末，干扰味觉
<yunfan> 河豚有毒的
<MeaCulpa> 傻子才芥末
<yunfan> 弄得不好就挂了俄
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 危险。
<MeaCulpa> l劣质鱼肉才需要芥末
<Relaed> yunfan: 上次我就是在一个小作坊里面持的。。
<void1> 若者のわさび離れ
<mza_> 据说丰臣秀吉准备攻打朝鲜的时候，恰逢河豚上市，结果不少人死于河豚……
<Decade> yunfan: 血液和内脏有，肉没有。
<MeaCulpa> 酱油最多勒
<Relaed> void1: 这里貌似只有我能看懂
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 呵呵。生抽。
<yunfan> Decade: 肉里怎么可能完全没有血呢
<Decade> void1: 哪里人？
<Relaed> void1: そば店里面自己磨的わさび也不错
<Decade> yunfan: 这就得看厨子的本事了。
<mza_> 生鱼片很不错的。沾点酱油，肉很细腻
<MeaCulpa> 我来北京背包里有黑胡椒和辣椒汁随身带
<yunfan> Decade: 所以没告诉别人就请人吃这个 算谋杀嘛
<void1> 生わさび大好き
<jzmer> 是不是注册1984就送free ssh帐号的？
<MeaCulpa> 遇到难吃的就胡椒，吞
<Decade> mza_: 相比之下，我更喜欢烧烤。
<void1> 中国的生鱼片必然不敢吃
<Relaed> void1: 同感
<MeaCulpa> 淡水鱼的胆囊可以用来杀人
<mza_> Decade:烧烤不好。不是焦了就是生的
<Decade> yunfan: 不算，只是厨子的手艺不行，可以控告餐厅。
<yunfan> 是么 可是我都吃鱼内脏的阿 为何没挂
 * void1 这两天狂吃鮨...
<Decade> mza_: 那是自己烤的吧？哈哈。
 * void1 以后有一段时间吃不到了...
<yunfan> Decade: 扯 明知有风险 还让人吃
<MeaCulpa> 杀得时候弄破，烹调不充分就能弄死人
<mza_> Decade:难道你吃的是厨师烤好的？
<Decade> void1: 吃刺身本就是有一定风险。
<MeaCulpa> 日本古代不许吃肉，可怜
<Decade> mza_: 嗯，有的烧的不错。
<void1> Decade: 发错了？
<void1> 烤肉是正宗发源韩国的啊
<Relaed> Decade: 马肉刺身，鸡肉刺身，还有鸡内脏刺身
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 可怜什么？中国古代也不不让吃肉？
<void1> 这个还吃啊
<yunfan> 日本土地少阿
<MeaCulpa> 中国好多了，日本什么肉都不许吃
<mza_> MeaCulpa:日本古代打仗据说最大规模才是几万人对砍。所以日本人不讲究后勤
<Decade> void1: 凭什么说是韩国啊？
<void1> Relaed: 连 肝 都有生吃呢
<MeaCulpa> 直到明治维兴
<Relaed> void1: 反正我不敢吃，之前被老板请过。
<Decade> void1: 我就不信，非洲人只吃生肉？不知道烤着吃？
<yunfan> mza_: 胡扯吧 日本人军粮很不错阿
<Relaed> void1: 怕怕
<Relaed> Decade: 参考man vs wild
<void1> Relaed: 除了鱼，不太喜欢吃其他生的东西
<Decade> mza_: 古日本，很多东西是参照中国来的，就是一点不是，儒学。
<mza_> 什么啊。味曾、寿司、咸鱼都是从军粮来的
<MeaCulpa> 日本人没有铁盔甲，所以日本人觉得自己剑客牛逼
<Relaed> Decade: 每次看到这个Bear说: Hmm, this is true delicacy 的时候我就恶心
<mza_> 因为日本原来打仗的时候，军粮自带。
<void1> MeaCulpa: 怎么没有盔甲...
<void1> 魔神坛斗士没看过？
<Relaed> void1: 好燃...
<MeaCulpa> void 都是皮甲
<yunfan> 常备军机制没建起来 俄
<MeaCulpa> 动画都算。。。
<Relaed> 日本的动画片都是什么一个人钻进一个超强机体
<Decade> Relaed: 呵呵，你在哪啊？
<Relaed> Decade: 11区
<GUN^ROSE> 何止是日本，在欧州也一样，遍地的小国，军队能上万的都很少了
<void1> MeaCulpa: 说明一个问题，当然有铁盔甲，也有锁子甲
<yunfan> 欧洲一战很疯狂阿
<MeaCulpa> 扯。。。
<GUN^ROSE> 说的是古代
<Decade> Relaed: 时区吧？
<GUN^ROSE> 不是近代
<yunfan> 毒气都搞死那么多
<MeaCulpa> 中国虽然人多势众，但是是募集兵，讲就士气
<Relaed> Decade: 时区是+9时区...东京时间
<mza_> 日本的武士和骑士一样，世袭。所以几辈子下来，一件衣服、一把刀还是攒的起来的。
<Decade> Relaed: 知道了，呵呵。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 中国从府兵制以后就是常备军了
<MeaCulpa> 所谓士气，就是士兵一看不行了，立即倒戈
<mza_> 中国的募兵是隋唐以后
<Decade> mza_: 中世纪，很多骑士一样如此。
<MeaCulpa> 对，后来就不讲士气了
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 你说的是签军。
<mza_> 隋唐以前是常备军，如府兵、军屯等
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 正规军部队对于士气很看重的。
<yunfan> 还是高科技好
<MeaCulpa> 看中傻，不遵守纪律一样杀头
<iVIM2> Perl中对$string正则替换是不是$string =~ s/Parttern1/Parttern2/g; ?
<Decade> yunfan: 我并未觉得好在哪里？只会让人更血腥。因为杀人的时候，不用近距离，没有负罪感，他只会觉得象一场游戏。
<MeaCulpa> 没人敢跑的，除非兵变
<Relaed> Decade: 南棒不是已经有机器人卫兵了
<mza_> 高科技会改变战争的规律吗？
<yunfan> Decade: 那又怎么样呢 不管你是否愿意 现在的战争死人比以前少了 就是因为有精确指导了
<Relaed> Decade: I, see you ....
<yunfan> 而且由于高科技武器越来越贵 有的时候不如不打仗 因为打仗更贵
<mza_> yunfan:不一定。那是因为还没有到二战时候恐赫空袭的程度。
<Decade> yunfan: 我想你搞错了，你说的只是进攻方，或是掌握科技一方，另一方你并没有看见，须知另一方也是血肉，也是人。
<yunfan> 这就是克林顿为何要花钱买金三角的毒品 因为这比打仗花得来
<MeaCulpa> 士兵死伤没变化，平民和饿死的是少了
<Decade> yunfan: 我想你肯定搞错了。
<yunfan> Decade: 你看伊拉克战争 死了多少人？
<yunfan> 也没多少人
<mza_> yunfan:比如对科隆、伦敦、日本的轰炸，大部分就是朝着平民去的。
<yunfan> mza_: 那是科技不发达 古代放水冲城 死的是整个城市的人呢
<yunfan> 你不能看绝对数量 要看人口比例
<Decade> yunfan: 高科技只是缩短了战争的进程，而且我以为，伊战死的人已经算是不少了。
<MeaCulpa> 打仗了劳力没了，全家饿死
<yunfan> Decade: 但是比以前用炮弹死的人少了
<iVIM2> Perl中是不是$string =~ s/Hi/Hello/g
<mza_> yunfan:所以，精确制导可以很好的执行目的（如我只想打掉雷达，不想伤及无辜。）但是如果目的是雷达和周围的平民一起干掉的话……
<yunfan> mza_: 那就以后对火力也精确制导
<MeaCulpa> 但，伊拉克以前是中东最自由开放的国家，现在被打回去了
<Decade> yunfan: 呵呵，你总是觉得死人少了，
<MeaCulpa> 伊拉克80年代就有disco厅
<mza_> yunfan:所以高科技武器不回减少伤亡，减少伤亡的是双方的指导思想和文明的程度
<Decade> yunfan: 我觉得那是因为死的人并不让你心疼。
<yunfan> Decade: 事实如此 比较一下两伊战争看看
<iVIM2> cfy: 是否是$string =~ s/Hello/Hi/g; 这样?
<yunfan> Decade: 我说的是高科技让人死得少了 这和我心疼不心疼有啥关系？ 就算你用冷兵器 只要不是死我的人 我都不心疼
<MeaCulpa> 汉堡吃完了，去dq
<mza_> yunfan:譬如把现在的武器放到侵华时候日军的手上，可以说，南京就不止30万了。
<yunfan> mza_: 关键是没有这种情况
<MeaCulpa> mza  不对
<Decade> yunfan: 美伊战争是一场一边倒的战争，如果是美俄战争，你是否还能说高科技让战争的伤亡减小了？
<mza_> 伊拉克战阵和两伊的情况完全不同
<MeaCulpa> 现在武器杀伤力不比二战大
<yunfan> 你如果要穿越 那不如穿越到原始社会去 一颗原子弹把 南西的种族搞死了 那不是更好么
<mza_> 两伊期间，双方均无法通过技术手段压倒性的打击对方。
<yunfan> Decade: 还是一样 因为高科技武器贵
<nsdy> 操操操。。。 馒头里面居然有老鼠屎........阿阿阿阿阿
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 你搞错了吧？现在一发突击步枪命中胸腹部就算是致命伤了。
<MeaCulpa> 萨达姆就是一个西方的走狗，俩伊的时候美国法国撑腰
<MeaCulpa> 223的突击步枪不算啥
<Decade> yunfan: 不对的，那是战争成本问题，因为武器的昂贵而不发动战争，这只是和平人士的一种美好愿望
<iVIM2> 如果有美苏战争的话，世界就没了。
<yunfan> Decade: 事实就是如此 我一直在举例 而你总是在空想
<mza_> 所以陷入了一战期间的堑壕战，而且伊朗不愿意承认这种现实，所以就有了很多伤亡。用他们军队的司令原话来说就是：准备好军队数量一半的棺材，战斗就赢了
<MeaCulpa> 那时候没日内瓦条约，自己磨的平头弹打道四肢都致命
<MeaCulpa> 走了
<mza_> 但是伊拉克战争，美国有压倒性的技术优势，所以他追求的就是0伤亡。而且还是自己的。伊拉克死了多少人，不得而知。
<Decade> MeaCulpa: 一发AN、95式、03式子弹命中人体后会产生翻滚偏向，产生的伤害很严重的，二战时期有日内瓦公约。
<yunfan> mza_: 怎么不知道 有炮战死人多么
<mza_> 可以参见第一次海湾战争，伊拉克士兵撤离科威特时著名的死亡之路视频。
<yunfan> 又死了多少呢
<mza_> yunfan: 你去看看吧。这片子在美国播出后就引起了美国很多人的反感。那是屠杀场。
<Decade> yunfan: 总而言之，高科技武器，只是把自己的伤亡转嫁到了敌人身上。
<yunfan> mza_: 战争本来就是屠杀嘛  秦还坑杀赵国40万降兵呢
<yunfan> 只不过那时候没有电视直播而已
<Relaed> yunfan: 这个同意的。
<hkrliu> 真难得看到这儿有人聊天
<yunfan> 否则用冷兵器砍头活埋不是更痛苦么
<yunfan> ？
<ann_> 好久没来了
<mza_> yunfan: 首先，我想说的是我不认同你的高科技减少伤亡的观点
<yunfan> Relaed: 这类人就是容易走上动物保护道路的 所以我十分厌恶
<Decade> yunfan: 所以这才是荒谬的地方，人类自己努力转研科技的一大目标是为了更容易的消灭自己。
<Relaed> yunfan: 其实我更期待机器人对打
<Relaed> yunfan: 不过这好像没意义
<mza_> yunfan: 其次，我想说，每个生命都是无价的。多和少没有意义。为了什么我们要付出这些代价？
<yunfan> Decade: 你可以回到克罗马农时代
<ofan> 电脑模拟下就好了
<iVIM2> 阿弥陀佛
<yunfan> mza_: 那是你的想法 我不认为生命都是无价的
<GUN^ROSE> 战场机器人肯定会屠杀人类的
<yunfan> mza_: 事实上你一顿饭就要了无数生命
<Relaed> yunfan: 达尔文主义者论调
<mza_> yunfan: 请注意我的最后一句，全部的。
<yunfan> 包括用亿来计算的细菌
<ofan> 但也不能太冷血吧
<GUN^ROSE> 在设计之初就是这个样子，无人机就算是机器人了吧
<yunfan> 我讨厌的就是这类虚伪的人
<mza_> yunfan: 不要看一句话只有前半句，没有后半句
<ofan> 保护动物还是很有必要的
<Relaed> GUN^ROSE: 双方都在几千公里之外操纵joystick么。。。
<mza_> 我吃饭是为了我要生存。
<yunfan> mza_: 但你的后半句是建立在第一句的
<void1> gundam fight
<void1> ready go!
<mza_> 因此我需要杀生，我需要在战场上杀死对方。
<GUN^ROSE> Relaed: 我觉得不远了
<mza_> 这就是意义。
<yunfan> 你要生存不就是利己主义么 这和 别人发动战争没啥区别
<Relaed> GUN^ROSE: 而且那个时候会以proxy war的形式进行
<mza_> 那么打击伊拉克是因为美国人活不下去了？
<GUN^ROSE> Relaed: 就是人类手臂和武器的延伸
<yunfan> 不要以为为了生存就是对的 为了搞点钱就是错的
<wzssyqa> http://comment.news.163.com/news3_bbs/6NIVOUEH00014JHT.html
<GUN^ROSE> Relaed: 哈哈，先打网络站
<ann_> 无聊，我撤了！
<ofan> 发动战争的动机应该只有两种，要么为利益，要么是仇恨
<mza_> yunfan: 侵略中国式因为日本人活不下去了？
<wzssyqa> 网易上不多的冷静讨论的帖子
<yunfan> mza_: 怎么又扯到这个了？
<ofan> mza_: 发动战争能拉动内需
<mza_> yunfan: 你不是再问我生命无价我为什么要吃饭这个问题吗？
<yunfan> 另外想说的是 确实有好多人需要发动战争才能糊口
<yunfan> 比如日本的产业工人
<wzssyqa> ofan: 遭殃的是地球
<yunfan> mza_: 我问了么？是你自己在问吧 在我看来这两者是等同的
<ofan> wzssyqa: 都快饿死了 谁还关心地球啊
<Relaed> GUN^ROSE: 你会看到南棒和北棒杀得正爽，头上飞着一堆不知道哪里造的droid
<Relaed> GUN^ROSE: 多么和谐的景象...
<mza_> yunfan: 在自然界，杀戮是为了让自己活下去。在社会里面，战争是为了让一部人人生活的更好。
<GUN^ROSE> Relaed: 哇咔咔
<void1> 因为日本的战争，使得整个亚洲脱离了欧洲的殖民统治
<yunfan> Relaed: 不是已经部署了机器人么 我还看到你留言了
<yunfan> mza_: 那有什么区别 被杀的管你为了啥
<Relaed> void1: 这里宣传大东亚主义搞不好会被反对
<mza_> yunfan: 所以，在掠夺其他国家、民族利益的战争中死去的人，毫无意义。
<GUN^ROSE> 机器人是人类的傀儡和替罪羊
<yunfan> mza_: 意义这个东西因人而异 如果你认同这点 我们的世界观根本就不同 完全没必要讨论下去 比如 你跟 穆斯林谈吃猪肉
<ofan> 支持机器人统治地球
<Relaed> yunfan: 一千米之外射杀移动目标诶...
<yunfan> wikileaks不是说中国在支持朝鲜么
<void1> Relaed: 恩，低调
<yunfan> 希望能看到高科技武器去实验
<mza_> yunfan:的确，道不同不相为谋
<void1> 不过中国的确要被美国盟国包围了
<GUN^ROSE> 机器人可以让屠杀者的负罪感减弱
<yunfan> mza_: 原本如此 不要总想着推广自己的世界观
<mza_> yunfan:我没有让你去相信什么
<GUN^ROSE> 但是，不能减轻被害者的痛苦和仇恨
<yunfan> ok 是我错了 我根本就不该答话
<allen1st> Relaed: 现在的狙击纪录是两千多米呢
<mza_> yunfan:如果连简单的交流都被禁止，那只能说，太可悲了
<Relaed> allen1st: 机器人_
<Relaed> allen1st: ?
<GUN^ROSE> 哇咔咔
<allen1st> Relaed: 啥机器人？
<yunfan> 机器人可以带喀秋莎
<Relaed> allen1st: 机器人狙击2000M外的移动目标?
<allen1st> Relaed: 啊哈哈 我会错意
<yunfan> Relaed: 其实日本人对机器人很有研究嘛
<allen1st> Relaed: 我说的是人 :-)
<Relaed> yunfan: 他们研究性爱机器人...
<mza_> 我在想激光武器的克星会不会是镜子？
<yunfan> 如果日本不想推翻宪法 可以建立一只战斗机器人部队
<allen1st> yunfan: 日本人的机器人用在奇怪方面
<Relaed> yunfan: 开玩笑的
<yunfan> 这样不违反宪法 但是有武装力量
<Relaed> 他们的目标是让中国人大量购买之后，某一天晚上
<Relaed> 咔嚓...
<Relaed> 你们都断了
<mza_> 。。。
<ofan> 随后中国研发快速重生技术
<yunfan> 我要给日本军部提这个意见
<allen1st> Relaed: 这样不能大东亚共荣
<yunfan> 好换个良民正
<ofan> 2天内恢复~~
<Relaed> ofan: 又长出来了/
<void1> yunfan: 日本又不是中国，如果有这种事，民众，媒体，早就把政府哄下太了
<mza_> 那要看武装力量的定义了
<yunfan> ofan: 剂量用大了 结果多长了几根
<yunfan> void1: 呵呵 说不好阿
<allen1st> 现在不是通过蝾螈研究再生技术嘛。
<ofan> yunfan: 这个就需要精确控制了
<GUN^ROSE> “充气娃娃”？
<yunfan> void1: 如果告诉你不用你去参军 你也许就不在乎了
<void1> yunfan: 以为是 某党 啊，想做什么就做什么，无监督机制
<GUN^ROSE> 这个主意不错啊
<Relaed> GUN^ROSE: 参照攻克机动队
<void1> yunfan: 日本又不是征兵制
<ofan> 我认为以后很可能是先机器人打仗
<yunfan> void1: 不是这个意思 社会学的原理
<Relaed> GUN^ROSE: 巨有格斗，射击能力的sex android
<allen1st> ofan: nod
<yunfan> 许多人不在乎跟自己无关的东西
<Relaed> GUN^ROSE: 貌似很爽的样子
<GUN^ROSE> Relaed: 啊哈
<void1> 芙蓉1号
<yunfan> 如果你同时报道机器人部队和加税的事  许多人都去关注加税了
<GUN^ROSE> @@~
<ofan> 或者是人驾驶机器人K仗
<yunfan> 然后你退步 让他们成功 这样大家都高兴了
<ofan> 感觉像高达了 额~~~~
<GUN^ROSE> 感觉不像是再跟人类对话。。。
<GUN^ROSE> 都是bot?
<GUN^ROSE> @@~
<void1> 美国不是要派人去火星常住嘛
<allen1st> 美国想要派老头老太太去火星
<yunfan> 不如派水熊虫去
<yunfan> 水熊虫在火星没问题
<ofan> 去火星干嘛？
<void1> 在来个时空跳跃什么的
<allen1st> 去火星研究永久居住的可能性
<void1> 机动战舰不就来啦
<yunfan> 然后发展一种纳米机械以水熊虫为原料进行加工
<Relaed> 我打赌当地的殖民地肯定和地球反目
<ofan> 去火星的第一批肯定是机器人
<void1> 地球上么，先多造太阳能装置
<allen1st> 现在不是在研究星际通信协议嘛，以后在火星上也可以弄宽带啥的
<void1> ofan: 机器人去了也没用
<yunfan> Relaed: 肯定的 星际通讯是个大问题 银河帝国永远建不起来
<GUN^ROSE> 喂。各位老大，你们都是哪个星球的？偶地球来的。。。
<Relaed> allen1st: 20分钟
<Relaed> yunfan: 20分钟啊..
<ofan> void1: 去改造环境
<void1> 然后造个天轨
<ofan> 然后若干年后人类再去
<void1> 然后造 space chrony
<yunfan> Relaed: 是阿 这还是火星  如果是在比邻醒呢
<allen1st> Relaed: 20分钟可以刷BBS
<allen1st> 不知道量子纠缠有没有机会
<Relaed> 众玩家表示延迟太高
<void1> ofan: 等机器人有这个智慧，人早就上火星了
<Relaed> 转服...
<Hilphen> 真行，从OS聊到宇宙去了。。
<yunfan> 量子的是最可能的 如果能解决就不错了
<ofan> void1: 人去了也没用，环境不行
<ofan> void1: 我说机器先过去，进行环境改造
<yunfan> 人不需要去
<GUN^ROSE> 马上就聊到bt，我保证...
<ofan> 到时候不是泡外国妞了，而是泡外星妞
<void1> 现在的技术，还远不能达到那样的智能程度
<allen1st> 我来开个头：bt最近很活跃，去中心化bt很快出来了
<GUN^ROSE> 我晕，外星妞。。。
<Relaed> allen1st: skynet ...
<GUN^ROSE> 啥样啊？
<yunfan> allen1st: 已经出来了 欧洲税收赞助的
<void1> ofan: 8个脚的，什么的
<Hilphen> 看米国人的科幻片
<ofan> void1: 我觉得已经快达到了。。。
<GUN^ROSE> 。。。
<void1> ofan: 早的很呢
<Relaed> 为啥我想到三体了...
<ofan> void1: 人有能力高一个生物圈二号，就能改造环境
<void1> ofan: 连发个卫星都不能保证成功的，还想要自律机器人？
<ofan> 更多的是需要生物技术
<ofan> void1: 没必要要告智能的机器人
<allen1st> Relaed:  Tribler?
<void1> ofan: 那就没办法“改造”
<ofan> 机器人去了，种种树，养样草什么的..
<void1> 又不是地球，还能遥控
<winniesun> 大家好
<Hilphen> 要是送人上火星，时间长了火星上的人迟早背叛地球
<pocoyo> winniesun: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<allen1st> Relaed: 前几天我看状态，linux版还是working on it
<Relaed> allen1st: 做出来了那就是狂欢啊..
<GUN^ROSE> oh my god。。。
<winniesun> 问个问题，ubuntu10.04怎么更改登录界面的主题？
<winniesun> 我用gdm改不了
<ofan> hack之
<allen1st> Relaed: 对的，DNS的p2p貌似也在做，还有分布式开放域名系统I...
<Relaed> allen1st: 这意味着更多工作集会
<Relaed> allen1st: 机会*
<allen1st> Relaed: IT男窃喜
<ofan> bt的去中心化已经搞成了把
<winniesun> 问个问题，ubuntu10.04怎么更改登录界面的主题？用软件改不了啊，能在命令行改吗
<Relaed> allen1st: GFW工程师，程序猿需要继续开发
<Relaed> bt去中心化搞出来，网站的去服务器化也可以出来了
<allen1st> Relaed: 没机会来吧，根服务器的补丁打上去就够他们喝一壶了
<ofan> 云计算
<Relaed> ofan: 基于p2p的网站
<Hilphen> winniesun: Google一下保证你能看到一大堆方法
<allen1st> 人人都是一朵云， 太有诗意来。
<ofan> Relaed: 其实这个还是需要一个“中心”长期在线
<Relaed> ofan: 这个中心就是证据，没人愿意去担当
<yunfan> Relaed: 大家都认为可以可以放到网上 都不提供机器了
<GUN^ROSE> 受不了了。。。。
<allen1st>  Relaed: 没人机器上存一个碎片多好
<ofan> 曾经想过一种模式就是把自己机器上的资源卖给云计算厂商
<allen1st> Relaed: 每人
<ofan> 然后厂商再管理 提供服务
<allen1st> GNU^ROSE怎么了
<winniesun> Hilphen：好吧～～我了都是用gdm2改，可是我那个软件有问题，改背景时候没反应
<Relaed> ofan: 利益集团会不爽的
<ofan> Relaed: 怎么不爽
<allen1st> ofan: 没人买碟呗
<Relaed> ofan: 为什么中国电信的带宽资源就这么被利用了，他们也没有拿到好处。
<Hilphen> winniesun: 那用Tweak试试
<ofan> Relaed: 联网的费用自律啊
<allen1st> Relaed: 我每年交上千的网费呢
<nsdy> 一个祖玛游戏。。。   http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/zaz%EF%BC%9A%E7%A5%96%E7%8E%9B%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F/
<ofan> 联网还是需要交钱的
<Relaed> ofan: 但是你不是每一秒都在使用它
<allen1st> 能不能大伙凑钱射几颗通信卫星上天
<Hilphen> allen1st: 这个“大伙”得很庞大啊
<ofan> Relaed: 这应该看具体使用了，也有可能使用本地的计算资源，但数据传输的不多
<ofan> 比如amazon的gpu计算服务
<allen1st> Hilphen: linux这么大不都搞出来了:-D
<Relaed> ofan: 对的。
<allen1st> google提供的卫星通信真是让人流口水，可惜覆盖面太小
<ofan> allen1st: 发上去估计也很快就被gov打掉了
<Hilphen> allen1st: 那要是射上去的时候就爆掉怎么算？
<allen1st> ofan: 日gov
<ofan> allen1st: 没用~
<Relaed> gov这么好，不要去日啊…我们要爱护gov
<allen1st> Hilphen: 爆掉，都是命啊，就跟kernel panic一样。点背不能怪社会，命苦不要怨政府。
<yunfan> dont panic
<allen1st> 前两天俄罗斯的不是烂掉三颗导航用的...
<Hilphen> allen1st: 好吧，算你发射成功了，但问题是一颗根本远远不够啊
<allen1st> Hilphen:   嗯  银子的问题很严重
<allen1st> 这时间点怎么那么多人进出
<FeiRuoWa> 您好！inst告诉了我有么人想学英文？
<ishagua> ;-)
<FeiRuoWa> ;) ?
<allen1st> ishagua:  跑这里来了啊
<Hilphen> 下午茶时间
<jzmer> 大家 ipv6 能上youtube吗？
<ishagua> O:-)
<ishagua> here am i :-D
<jzmer> 我刚开了6to4 tunnel ——youbue 可以上了，但是video 全看不到，几个敏感网站却可以访问了
<ofan> vpn能上
<slack_zbb> 狼哥
<vivatma> 什么狼哥?
<ray2china_> 来了.来了
<slack_zbb> 狼哥来了.
<vivatma> 我是鳗鱼~~~
<slack_zbb> 我是膀哥
<vivatma> 都有谁在??
<vivatma> 还有呢??
<jzmer> ofan: 换了 tunnel 这回正常了！
<M1sery> 我枪手
<rokite> 我来了。呵呵
<rokite> ：）
<rokite> :)
<slack_zbb> 欢迎哈哈
<M1sery> 报名字 看认识不
<ofan> jzmer: :D
<slack_zbb> M1sery, 枪手啊
<M1sery> 恩
<M1sery> 鱼头不上QQ？
<slack_zbb> 上的.
<vivatma> 老狼, 这不都是中国的嘛
<vivatma> - -
<slack_zbb> 是呀.
<M1sery> eva不太好用  我就泡这来了
<M1sery> 谁是狼哥
<vivatma> eva?
<vivatma> 从来没用过
<vivatma> 狼哥 Quit 了
<M1sery> ?
<M1sery> vsu?
<vivatma> ?
<M1sery> vsu 好久没看你了
<vivatma> ???
<vivatma> you know me ?
<M1sery> :)我枪手
<vivatma> ...
<M1sery> 哪里都有熟人
<vivatma> 刚来啊
<slack_zbb> :)
<vivatma> 谁 会 SEO 来着?
<vivatma> wb oldwolf
<ishagua> O:-) 人呢
<vivatma> ?
<ishagua> i am a fool bird :-D
<vivatma> 你这啥表情
<oldwolf> 我来了
<M1sery> gunman plz..
<vivatma> ip
<slack_zbb> 膀哥
<vivatma> 嗯哼
<oldwolf> 哈哈
<slack_zbb> :)
<ishagua> ;-)
<vivatma> changing host ?
<vivatma> 怎么搞?
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<rokite> 都来这里扯淡来了。
<oldwolf> 可不吗
<vivatma> 我建议 去 #ubuntu-cn-chat
<vivatma> 哈哈
<wujie> 这不是么
<vivatma> Relaed, rejoin that channel
<Relaed> vivatma: ??
<vivatma> uh
<rokite> 呵呵
<rokite> 注册了。
<MeaCulpa> 昏
<MeaCulpa> 又有一个amatuer 自封porn star用6个不同的帐号fo我...
<rokite> -_-!!!
<vivatma> ...
<yunfan> 64k demo里的音乐真不错
<yunfan> 要是曲子都用这种方式发布就好了
<yunfan> 真他奶奶的小
<ishagua> /leave
<vivatma> ishagua use /quit
<Relaed> 为啥又出现英语人士...
<Relaed> 又有人没装输入法么...
<pocoyo> Relaed: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<smallsao> 1
<vivatma> )))
<ishagua> O:-)thanks
<vivatma> pocoyo, Robot
<ishagua> /quit
<vivatma> oh no
<Relaed> smallsao … 这个人来自宽带山么...
<reiv> ⁄quit
<vivatma> freenode cloaks
<vivatma> 还好 gmail 不是用的 google.com 不然被墙多麻烦.
<Mr_a> 昨天有没有人看浏晓啵的颁奖典礼吗
<Relaed> 昨天夜里忽然有个学弟打电话给我
<Relaed> 我洗完澡再回的
<MeaCulpa> 记得人大家还记得么
<MeaCulpa> http://twitter.com/#!/dhlawrencexvii
<M1sery> linux怎么翻墙
<Relaed> Mr_a: 某典礼播放到一半忽然整个宿舍几栋楼都断网了。
<M1sery> GFW
<Relaed> Mr_a: 我们在国外诶，我学弟就以为GFW已经强大到这个地步了。
<yunfan> Relaed: 呵呵 被检测到了吧 所以我说
<yunfan> Relaed: wikileaks说 tg在国外大学发展共青团阿 说不定是共青团分子给你们断网的呢
<Relaed> Mr_a: 最后发现原来不是的，风太大外面的光纤被吹断了。
<reiv> 硫硝铂...
<forensic> livestation 不能播外国电视台了，网站被墙了，悲剧，以后去哪里看电视呢？
<Relaed> yunfan: 我们学校有学生党员的
<yunfan> Relaed: 那还有什么好说的
<Relaed> yunfan: 金陵附中的，高三就是党员
<Relaed> yunfan: 还有我们学校也有仲尼私塾
<yunfan> 早晚要被清算的
<vivatma> linux 翻墙用 tor 吧
<Relaed> 仲尼私塾的人最好不要惹
<yunfan> 为何？
<wzssyqa> http://news.163.com/10/1211/07/6NJVTN4L0001124J.html
<yunfan> 其实我很欣赏墨子阿
<wzssyqa> 这篇大亮
<wzssyqa> 仔细瞧数字
<vivatma> 共青团本身就是共产主义者所有的一种社团吧，和中国没多大关系
<vivatma> 现在读了大学基本上都要入党的不是么
<ofan> p
<hereme> new post, freedom is the engine of soclety http://georgeincn.blogspot.com/
<yunfan> vivatma: 俄 你扯淡吧
<yunfan> 大学名额又不多
<yunfan> 工作了入党才简单点
<vivatma> 多啊
<Relaed> 我擦...
<yunfan> 多个p阿 我们那时候 积极分子加起来也没到三分之一阿
<ofan> hereme [3cb52acf@gateway/web/freenode/ip.60.181.42.207]
<M1sery> 大学都睁着入党 ..
<Relaed> ofan: 这个人是bot吧
<wzssyqa> vivatma: 您就读李刚大学？
<vivatma> 不是
<ofan> account  : zhxk
<vivatma> 我高中入的
<MeaCulpa> 为什么这种人挤奶的时候都要弄个日本傻妹表情.... http://a.thesexiestsite.com/2010/12/yoyo-xu-xiangting-from-taiwan-china.html
<yunfan> vivatma: 高中就更少了
<Relaed> 入党的人还要说我们是群众
<vivatma> 大学的时候就不用和大家争了,哈哈
<rokite> 暈倒。
<Relaed> 大学入党还不如爸妈是李刚，或者爷爷奶奶是高干给力
<yunfan> 俄 我下了个 demo 64k的文件 给我解压出 100多m的音乐出来
<wzssyqa> vivatma: 在这里暴露这个身份容易被围攻
<vivatma> 那是可以忽略的
<vivatma> wzssyqa, 你是 member ？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 有党和人民的代表在这里 根本不用怕 ofan在呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这网站不错啊
<rokite> 現在很鬱悶，高中的政治課還講要犧牲小我，現在是犧牲大我了。
<forensic> 建议还是去gtalk加密聊吧！
<vivatma> ............
<Relaed> 这台湾女的有新的照片么...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我很讨厌这种日本表情
<MeaCulpa> 看了就恶心
<vivatma> wzssyqa, 很多行为是不可理喻的.
<Relaed> 这不是日本人
<Relaed> 这个是台湾人...
<yunfan> 太好了 fr08的音乐让我弄到了
<yunfan> 还是原版
<MeaCulpa> 台湾人很流行做日本表情？
<yunfan> 可惜有100m 如何压到正常大小呢
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 嗯，有人hack了她的无名
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 表情不是亮点
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 有步兵照片
<vivatma> 步兵?
<wzssyqa> vivatma: 嗯，在这混，最好保持中间派
<rokite> ？？
<MeaCulpa> 没兴趣
<rokite> 这里混怎么了?
<wzssyqa> vivatma: 比如 (+b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.60.181.42.*) 这个家伙，是轮子的，直接禁了
<rokite> 难道还有李刚？
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<Relaed> rokite: 你得自我审查
<vivatma> wzssyqa, 在阐明自己立场之前，请不要随意中庸.
<ofan> rokite: 频道有log，是公开的
<rokite> 哦。
<vivatma> 这个倒是说的对
<Relaed> ofan: 这个取证怎么取啊
<vivatma> log 是个好东西.
<yunfan> Relaed: 你快要成op 代理人了
<ofan> Relaed: 还要取证？
<yunfan> 其实进入这个聊天室是有机器人的 让机器人代劳下不就行了
<vivatma> 我建议将这里修改为  #ubuntu-cn-chat
<Relaed> ofan: 那当然，否则怎么作为证据在公审的时候陈堂呢
<yunfan> 陈述下 一些事实
<wzssyqa> Relaed: 凹凸了吧
<ofan> Relaed: 公审啥？
<Relaed> 凹凸了，原来这不需要公审。
<ofan> vivatma: 频道名字改不了
<vivatma> ...
<ofan> 有没有用btrfs的
<vivatma> 那咱就转移阵地不是
<wzssyqa> vivatma: 。。。
<Xzheteng_> 啊~~   我按网上某人说的在新力德里面把share-mime-info 标记彻底删除 同时连带着删除的有好几十兆其他东西  然后重启后就进不了图形界面了   只剩命令行   无奈又安了一遍gdm 才进去     可是里面很多多西都没有了  包括输入法  播放器 面板上的一些东西  还有主菜单里也几乎没了 ，最过分的是连终端也没有， 怎么办啊？
<rokite> 很无语了。
<ofan> udev里挂载，直接死机
<rokite> 这社会混的。
<M1sery> 哈哈
<Xzheteng_> 我是小白a
<vivatma> 话说回来了,上次安装 ubuntu 是 07年10月
<vivatma> 哈哈
<Relaed> 还有我们有被告知的权利
<rokite> 毛，少来这套
<ofan> vivatma: win党？
<Xzheteng_> 大家有什么建议吗 我的这个问题
<Xzheteng_> 啊~~   我按网上某人说的在新力德里面把share-mime-info 标记彻底删除 同时连带着删除的有好几十兆其他东西  然后重启后就进不了图形界面了   只剩命令行   无奈又安了一遍gdm 才进去     可是里面很多多西都没有了  包括输入法  播放器 面板上的一些东西  还有主菜单里也几乎没了 ，最过分的是连终端也没有， 怎么办啊？
<vivatma> no
<rokite> 少什么装什么。
<wzssyqa> Xzheteng_: 看见一堆东西了你还乱删
<wzssyqa> Xzheteng_: 新立德里有log
<Xzheteng_> 我现在连新里德也没有l
<ofan> 估计看log也找不全
<lainme> Xzheteng_: 重新安装ubuntu-desktop，可以在tty里进行。ctrl+alt+f1
<Xzheteng_> 反正菜单里找不到新立得
<Xzheteng_> log能在 哪个目录下找到啊
<MeaCulpa> 我靠北京黑窝点太猛了，宠物狗都吃
<MeaCulpa> 哈士奇20分钟就宰杀完毕了
<vivatma> 这次删除了 下次就是有前车之鉴了,反正我们有的是时间来重装系统(某些人称之为技术)
<yunfan> 米兰达
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 没吃过狗肉..
<MeaCulpa> 屁精
<ofan> 狗肉..
<ofan> 吃过一次
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 我吃过我爷爷养的一条
<vivatma> 狗肉?
<ofan> 狗肉配花椒
<vivatma> 想想都残忍
<Xzheteng_> 呵呵，我倒腾了很多遍了 主要是我电脑的显卡是ati 5650的  ubuntu支持不好
<MeaCulpa> 狗可以养殖啊，何必要抓野狗和宠物狗
<ofan> Xzheteng_: - -
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我对在自己家的狗的处理意见是吃掉 父母没有采纳 结果导致被别人吃了
<vivatma> 虽然狗也是动物, 不过太人性了,感觉杀了太不仁.
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我们有一年过年吃了，自己养的草狗
<Xzheteng_> wzssyqa:你知道log在哪个目录下吗
<M1sery> 日 残忍毛 吃了都
<vivatma> ...
<wzssyqa> Xzheteng_: 不知道。。。
<MeaCulpa> vivatma: 不，狗是一种被扭曲的狼，我觉得狗或者就是悲剧
<MeaCulpa> vivatma: 我宁可世界上没有狗
<Xzheteng_> 有谁知道的啊  帮帮我吧
<vivatma> 狗和狼有本质区别
<Xzheteng_> 这几天尽折腾这个了
<M1sery> 我小时候养了一条狗被偷偷吊死  从那以后再不养了
<vivatma> Xzheteng_, 重装啊
<MeaCulpa> 一种动物如果被选择性育种成依靠人类来过活，这个物种的存在就是反自然的
<MeaCulpa> vivatma: 狗被完全驯化了，离开人几乎无法生存
<ofan> 野狗么~
<MeaCulpa> vivatma: 猫，鸟，猴子，几乎没有被驯化
<vivatma> M1sery, 在自己能养活自己前不要养狗
<MeaCulpa> vivatma: 狗是少数完全被驯化的物种
<Xzheteng_> 我已经重装很多遍了  ~~！！ 额·
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你的父母从善如流阿
<MeaCulpa> vivatma: 野外生存能力甚至不如驴
<vivatma> MeaCulpa, 也许你应该看看更多被驯化的动物才对
<rokite> 都讨论些什么啊。
<Relaed> 比如被驯化的人
<MeaCulpa> vivatma: 比如？我觉得驯化动物和选择性育种是很残忍的
<MeaCulpa> 比杀害他们要残忍的多
<vivatma> 如果你有能力让他们进化，这不能说是一种坏的尝试
<ofan> 有能力让他们进化？
<M1sery> MeaCulpa:你直接说计划生育结扎女人..
<ofan> 怎么让他们进化
<M1sery> :)
<MeaCulpa> M1sery: ...
<MeaCulpa> M1sery: 结扎男人更合适
<M1sery> MeaCulpa:男人不能结扎  精液出不来功能会退化
<vivatma> 这个不错的
<vivatma> 我还是建议另外建一个 #ubuntu-cn-chat
<MeaCulpa> M1sery: 你有没有文化，结扎了还是有精液的
<vivatma> 或者根本和 ubuntu 无关， #chat-chat-chat
<vivatma> .mute
<wzssyqa> vivatma: 有很多可以闲聊的频道的
<vivatma> 是的
<MeaCulpa> 可惜都不是中文
<vivatma> 可是现在情况貌似有点转变
<M1sery> MeaCulpa：对，精子
<MeaCulpa> 中文的最杂的频道只有这里了
<ofan> $ ls /media
<ofan> DOC/  OFAN-Mobile/  OTHER/  ubuntu_boot/  udisk-sdb6/  udisk-sdb7/  udisk-sdb8/  udisk-sdc6/  udisk-sdc7/  udisk-sdc8/
<ofan> re~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 教育又不能遗传
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: en
<MeaCulpa> http://bigfools.com/2010/12/15739.html
<wujie> 有用linuxmint的么
<yunfan> http://news.qq.com/a/20101210/000682.htm
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 难道是双十？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: who knows
<yunfan> 关键是没交代歹徒的目的
<yunfan> 还有歹徒要电台做啥
<wujie> 作秀
<yunfan> 估计还搜出了旗帜 标语啥的 俄
<yunfan> 我想起了 孙武在租借里搞炸弹的事
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我咋感觉，那玩意还不如gtalk配合gpg来的靠谱呢
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 嗯，双十就是这么来的啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 是阿 不如用手机 搞点黑话就行了 何必用电台自己招惹人注意
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你离牢房只有半步了 现在投案还来得及 可以少判几年
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我觉得那帮人应该还破不了gpg吧？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 俺坚决反对暴*力的
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 他们破了也不会宣布的
<Xzheteng> 谢天谢地啊，  更新的网速好快 1M多， 很快就重安了ubuntu-desktop
<Xzheteng> 全弄好  谢谢啊～！！！！
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  15:57 
<flh> 不太热闹啊
<flh> 这有机器人不？
<flh> ib-perl: 哪个？请教了
<flh> ib-perl: hi
<flh> ok
<chengxiao> 麻烦问以下 我在gnome的面板上 添加了个窗口选择器 现在不想要了 怎么删除掉呢？右键没反应 也没办法拖动
<flh> chengxiao: ?
<smallsao> 。。。
<chengxiao> fth:就是想把哪个窗口选择器给去掉 太难看了
<smallsao> ／nick  smallsao
<smallsao> chengxiao, dsd
<DraZet> 无聊死了
<zhang_> halo
<zhang_> 大家号
<DraZet> 好
<zhang_> 弄了一天的一个破程序
<zhang_> 终于可以休息一下了
<chengxiao> smallsao: dsd?什么意思？
<zhang_> flh:你号
<zhang_> 好
<smallsao> chengxiao,   发错了
<zhang_> 有啥无聊的,刚我还在弄我的QQ微薄
<zhang_> 搞笑,在win7下从来没弄过,以上ubuntu,用了webQQ了
<smallsao> 我想问下 你们怎么发的    名字后面加：  再家内容
<zhang_> smallsao:打上去阿
<smallsao> 手打？
<zhang_> tab健
<zhang_> smallsao,
<DraZet> qq微波阿
<zhang_> 呵呵,现在我也来做一会新手培训
<smallsao> tab  我怎么是逗号   别说你们冒号是自己打的？
<DraZet> 我想玩菲斯不可
<zhang_> 冒号是自己打阿
<smallsao> 行阿
<DraZet> 还有 推特
<zhang_> 呵呵
<smallsao> zhang_,  ： 好吧
<zhang_> 没啥号玩的
<zhang_> smallsao, 你想怎么都可以阿 !也没有必要加冒号把
<DraZet> 三国杀
<ishagua> here am i
<zhang_> 不会
<smallsao> 我就问问，我刚装这个
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<smallsao> zhang_,  其实我是刚知道这个
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<smallsao> zhang_,  irc
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 怎么老上不了IRC 阿
<ishagua> 谁知道阿
<ishagua> 谁知道阿
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<ishagua> 我哭了
<ishagua> 》。。。。。。。。。。
<ishagua> 谁知道阿
<ishagua> 哭了...........
<smallsao> ishagua,  那你现在怎么上的啊
<zhang_> smallsao:知道了就号阿
<ishagua> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ishagua> 网页版的
<ishagua> 我刚注册了一个固定的IRC 帐号  就登录不上了
<ishagua> 咋回事阿
<ishagua> 谁知道阿
<ishagua> 苦了 ............
<ishagua> 谁知道阿 。。。。。。。。。
<zhang_> 这又固定的嘛?
<smallsao> ishagua, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC@Pidgin
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC@Pidgin - Ubuntu中文
<ishagua> 废话  当然又了
<zhang_> 那就有吧
<zhang_> 我不是
<zhang_> 呵呵
<ishagua> 我刚注册的
<smallsao> info
<ishagua> 你们都是从irc.freenode.net 接入的吗
<smallsao> quit
<ishagua> 你们都是从irc.freenode.net 接入的吗
<ishagua> 你们都是从irc.freenode.net 接入的吗
<ishagua> 你们都是从irc.freenode.net 接入的吗
<yunfan> 没有 我从 irc.ubuntu.com接入的
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<ishagua> 哭了.............
<yunfan> 我这里的isp封了 6667-7000
<ishagua> 换一个试一试看
<ishagua> 那你们用的是啥端口阿
<yunfan> 我是8000
<ishagua> 我日   怎么都是墙阿
<yunfan> the big brother is watching you here and there
<ishagua> 还是链接不上
<ishagua> ..........
<ishagua> .......
<ishagua> crying....crying....
<ishagua> crying....
<ishagua> crying....crying....
<ishagua> 老大来了
<DraZet> web是多少？
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........
<ishagua> 哭了........
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........
<ishagua> 我的pidgin 为啥总是显示    正在等待网络连接.........
<ishagua> crying....crying....
<ishagua> crying....crying....
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<yunfan> 不久前，李俊开通了自己的个人微博，在微博中他针对爆发的3Q之战，写道“杀软市场真是乱象丛生！搞流氓软件和 操作系统的做起了杀毒软件，搞聊天工具、搜索引擎的也要做杀毒软件。
<ishagua> :'(总算用pidgin 登进来了
<ishagua> :-D
<ishagua> 牛逼下.....O:-)
<debianer> 请问，debian下面为何用epiphany作默认的浏览器哦？
<ishagua> (16时41分06秒) NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<ishagua> (16时41分06秒) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for ishagua.
<NoIE> 南京外挂代练案被告被判6年，总罚金300万
<NoIE> 比李刚的儿子判的还重。
<ishagua> O:-)
<ishagua> 因为他爸爸 不是李刚
<ishagua> ‘>:o、
<forensic> 谈李刚伤感情啊
<ishagua> :-D
<rokite> :)
<Kandu> debianer: 沒有把它作為默認
<yazi_beicheng> linux下面有好的更改分区大小方案吗
<debianer> Kandu: 默认的是哪个？
<Kandu> debianer: 沒有默認的
<yunfan> google的工程师毁了24台 chrome os 笔记本来解释云计算 nnd
<yunfan> 给我多好
<debianer> Kandu: debian我的工具条上就是epiphany
<Kandu> debianer: 你應該是裝 gnome 然後發現 epiphany 給裝上了
<debianer> Kandu: 对，装的gnome，默认的装了epiphany
<Kandu> debianer: epiphany 是 gnome 項目的 :)
<smallsao> 同求 分区方案
<debianer> Kandu: 这个浏览器不能默认采用标签页
<debianer> Kandu: 我习惯采用标签页的浏览器了
<NoIE> 可以修改吗？
<debianer> 似乎没找到修改的地方的
<Kandu> debianer: 我這里沒裝 gnome ，以前倒是裝過 firefox
<debianer> Kandu: 你现在用什么
<ishagua> irc 固定帐号注册教程 http://www.pc-pub.com/article-795-1.html   大家多多指教O:-)
<debianer> happyaron: debian里面如何添加你的源？
<Kandu> debianer: 現在用 w3m
<debianer> happyaron: 似乎不能用那个命令
<Kandu> debianer: 沒記錯的話， firefox 在 debian 里叫 iceweasel
<debianer> Kandu: 对，有这个
<gebjgd> debianer: gnome有很多组件的
<gebjgd> debianer: 手动删除不用的就好了
<gebjgd> debianer: 难道debian就没有个wiki什么的？
<debianer> gebjgd: 我想用它默认的本来，如果epiphany可以用标签页，那我就用它算了
<debianer> 来个原汁原味
<gebjgd> debianer: 没必要
<debianer> gebjgd: 那我还是去用chrome算了
<gebjgd> debianer: 自定制发行版自己不定制下。用默认的有什么意思？
<Kandu> debianer: 可是 debian 本來就沒有默認說哪個是默認的，哪個是可選的吧
<gebjgd> debianer: 那还不如直接上ubuntu fedora opensuse呢
<debianer> Kandu: 好，那我就放心了，我自己搞了
<gebjgd> Kandu: gnome理的东西是默认的
<Kandu> gebjgd: debian 默認就裝 gnome ?
<gebjgd> Kandu: 不是
<gebjgd> Kandu: 我是说gnome里的那些东西是默认的
<Kandu> gebjgd: 唔
<gebjgd> debianer: 据说debian不好用
<debianer> gebjgd: 怎么了
<gebjgd> debianer: 有2个人用了之后又用回各自的发行版了
<gebjgd> debi
<Kandu> gebjgd: 感覺比 ubuntu 好用
<gebjgd> debianer: 不知道。不清楚，没用debian
<gebjgd> Kandu: 瞧你比这东西
<Kandu> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> Kandu: 你用debian和ubuntu比？
<debianer> gebjgd: 你用啥？
<gebjgd> debianer: arch
<debianer> 我是不想用ubuntu，它都帮我什么都搞好了
<happyaron> debianer: debian里不能用那个。
<gebjgd> debianer: 用arch，适合你
<debianer> gebjgd: arch比debian难装马
<smalsao> 求推荐  讨论国家大事（小事也行）的频道
<gebjgd> debianer: 都是自定制发行版。一样的
<debianer> smalsao: 有也不能告诉你
<smalsao> debianer,  为什么
<smalsao> 求推荐嘛
<happyaron> debianer: 你直接把源地址写sources.list.d/里就行了。
<DraZet> gebjgd: 谁说大便不好用阿 ubuntu不就是大便的变种么
<gebjgd> DraZet: ubuntu就不好用阿
<DraZet> gebjgd: 那你说什么好用阿
<smalsao> windows
<smalsao> 哈哈
<gebjgd> DraZet: Arch
<smalsao> 这东西都是根据自己习惯来的，你说这好用，别人有可能正好觉得这个不好
<DraZet> gebjgd: arch还行 就是安装麻烦点
<smalsao> 所以这东西争论没有什么意思
<yunfan> 有没有什么快节奏的电子乐推荐的 guys?
<DraZet> gebjgd: 其实内核都一样 桌面都差不多
<gebjgd> DraZet: 效果差远了
<smalsao> 还是快告诉我有什么 推荐的 房间吗？
<gebjgd> debianer: 上arch吧
<gebjgd> debianer: 早死早超生
<ofan> yunfan: 电子乐  指midi?
<gebjgd> yunfan: last.fm
<yunfan> ofan: 那不过是一种形式 你也可以用合成器
<gebjgd> yunfan: foobnix
<yunfan> 音序发生器什么的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么用？
<gebjgd> yunfan: lastfm注册下就能用了
<ofan> yunfan: http://8bc.org/
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你也知道我所在的区域网速不怎么行阿
<ofan> lastfm现在收费了吧
<debianer> 感觉debian比ubuntu速度快不少哦
<gebjgd> yunfan: foonbnix随便找歌。并且可以根据你喜欢的类型收听
<yunfan> ofan: 这个不是钓鱼的吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 非点播免费
<ofan> yunfan: - - 不是
<yunfan> gebjgd: 关键是不知道怎么找 音乐的黑话我还不知道如何用英语表达
<yunfan> ofan: 那就好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这些个服务主要还是song多吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是吧，记得国内听电台也收费
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你输入一个你喜欢的
<yunfan> 我喜欢曲子 俄
<yunfan> 不要人的声音
<gebjgd> ofan: 免费
<yunfan> gebjgd: 关键我不知道阿 我有类型要求 但是没有具体的限制
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你输入一个你喜欢的乐队。lastfm还有foobnix会根据这个艺人找到所有其他的艺人
<ofan> gebjgd: 我记得智能播放30首
<gebjgd> yunfan: 是，正好适合你
<yunfan> gebjgd: 班得瑞找不到阿
<ofan> 很久没用了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你喜欢new age阿？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 废话么
<gebjgd> yunfan: 考。早说阿
<zhxk`> 我操，wzssyqa老是ban我-_-!
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但是我口味很多 我还喜欢诡异的音乐
<gebjgd> yunfan: era
<ofan> zhxk`: 你快了
<gebjgd> yunfan: e nomine
<yunfan> 等下
<zhxk`> 嗯，快吃饭了
<zhxk`> 我先去一下
<yunfan> gebjgd: 30minutes你听过他们的么
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我试试看
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: ban丫挺的
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 218.71.13.27
<yunfan> gebjgd:   范吉利斯的也不错
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: (da470d1b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.218.71.13.27
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: done
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 浙江省温州市 电信ADSL
<yunfan> 温州 这不是cfy的马甲么
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 又乱嚷了？
<ufo_> 大家好
<pocoyo> ufo_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 没，骂你来着
<ufo_> 可算看见说中文的了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 骂我没事，别乱嚷就行
<gebjgd> 呵呵
<gebjgd> yunfan: 30 minutes是乐队？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 还是曲目名？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 难道是一个人？
<ufo_> 我刚才进了英国去了
<ofan> 30 minutes to mars?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 应该是乐队阿 他们就有一首很诡异的曲子
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不是t.a.t.u的?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是么 我搞不清
<ufo_> 一个中国字也没有，我这个郁闷
<gebjgd> yunfan: linux上装个foobnix
<ufo_> 请问各位，这个聊天器是干什么用的亚
<gebjgd> yunfan: 超级强大
<gebjgd> ufo_: 蛋逼用的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没有 ogg直播么 bbc曾经有个 ogg live
<gebjgd> yunfan: foobnix可以直播可以下载
<ufo_> 什么意思
<gebjgd> ufo_: <ufo_> 请问各位，这个聊天器是干什么用的亚
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我不喜欢用他们特制的工具
<gebjgd> yunfan: foobnix是开源的软件
<gebjgd> yunfan: google下你就知道了
<ufo_> 我刚打开这个工具
<ufo_> 不知道这是干什么用的，请各位赐教
<yunfan> gebjgd: 开源也不行 我就是 unix哲学的受害者
<gebjgd> ufo_: 是阿，你问我们聊天器是干什么用的？
<gebjgd> yunfan: http://mp3.sogou.com/
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我偏要比，你想怎地？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 俄 我喜欢ogg
<gebjgd> Kandu: 比什么？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 什么是ogg？
<Kandu> gebjgd: debian 和 ubuntu
<yunfan> gebjgd: 格式
<gebjgd> yunfan: 没用过
<ufo_> 我怎么对一个人说华
<yunfan> gebjgd: 变频的
<ufo_> 说话
<gebjgd> yunfan: 家里的东西放不了
<iyten> ufo_: /msg nickname
<yunfan> gebjgd: 胡扯 主流的播放工具都支持
<cfy> yunfan: 谁也是温州的?
<yunfan> 包括常用的 foobar和tt player
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我用cd播放器放
<yunfan> cfy: 那个  spamer
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不用win
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没前途
<cfy> yunfan: 阿?谁.
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩
<iyten> cfy: 认识陈忠克老师不？
<yunfan> 找到 space music了
<yunfan> 像那个  we stay
<ufo_> iii
<cfy> iyten: 不太认识,只在irc里聊过几句
<cfy> iyten: 还见过他写的软件
<cfy> iyten: 你是温大的?
<iyten> cfy: 温大的计算机老师
<cfy> iyten: 这个我知道呢.
<iyten> cfy: 不是 温州人而已
<cfy> iyten: 哦.
<cfy> iyten: 你觉得今天会下雨么?
<iyten> cfy: 。。。
<smalsao> 求 好玩的聊天室  讨论社会问题的
<cfy> iyten: sigh...怕下雨,会寝室拿伞
<yunfan> gebjgd: last.fm怎么放音乐？
<iyten> cfy: 我现在不在温州 在广东，天气问题无法回答。。。想看天气预报
<gebjgd> yunfan: 注册帐号
<yunfan> gebjgd: 已经注册了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 输入一个艺人的名字
<cfy> iyten: ...不在温州阿.....
<gebjgd> yunfan: 播放
<yunfan> gebjgd: 已经找到了 但是只有试听 很短
<iyten> cfy: 对 今年刚来广东的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 用lastfm的软件
<yunfan> gebjgd: 俄
<cfy> iyten: 哦.碰到个本地的比较苦难呵呵.倒是有几个同学在学linux
<cfy> iyten: 哦.碰到个本地的比较困难呵呵.倒是有几个同学在学linux
<yunfan> 我觉得找一帮搞商业数据分析的人来分析音乐的话 可以挖掘用户喜好 按需生产音乐
<Xzheteng> linux下有什么比较快到下载工具吗  除了wget
<iyten> cfy陈忠克老师貌似带了一批学生的以前，有个wz linux user group
<smalsao> wget 快吗？
<ofan> 这玩意还要老师带？
<cfy> iyten: 嗯.
<iyten> ofan: 参加一些大赛。。。
<ofan> iyten: 啥大赛
<cfy>  谁有下载过迅雷资源?不用迅雷?
<iyten> 好像是python程序设计之类的
<Xzheteng> smalsao: 还行，一般一百来KB 偶尔快到一兆
<ofan> 额
<cfy> ofan: 应该是acm吧.
<NoIE> 我用小刀把微软键盘上的 win logo 去掉了，微软键盘的自己因刷还是很清楚的，很难弄掉，
<ofan> cfy: 哦
<mengfei> 各位，有人会vsftpd虚拟用户设置吗，帮帮忙，现在连不上
<yunfan> get source from thunder network without the official client?
<cfy> mengfei: 我倒是设置过....
<cfy> yunfan: yes
<yunfan> gebjgd: 上你的当了 那个什么软件怎么用
<mengfei> 我安装wiki上的设置的，就是不行
<ofan> 话说咱也参加过acm,不过很快就被刷下来了
<mengfei> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Vsftpd%E8%99%9A%E6%8B%9F%E7%94%A8%E6%88%B7%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE&variant=zh-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vsftpd虚拟用户设置 - Ubuntu中文
<cigerma> 有没有武汉的
<v_v> the empty chair   :-0
<mengfei> 看看按这个设置的有没有问题
<cfy> yunfan: Connecting to 6.66ys.cc|61.164.108.147|:2146... failed: Connection refused.
<cfy> yunfan: 难到是user agent的问题?
<baozi> 去从rayfile上下载了部rmvb电影，但打开却提示“无法确定流类型”，怎么办哪？
<yunfan> cfy: 俄 要伪造头吧
<cfy> yunfan: 什么头?user agent?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 什么软件？
<yunfan> 有的网站变态 还要真的触发一次访问
<yunfan> user-agent 和 refer 许多人不注意 refer
<yunfan> gebjgd: 刚才说的那个放曲子的开源的 可以搞到歌曲第八
<gebjgd> yunfan: foobnix？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 恩 这个有带资源搜索么
<gebjgd> yunfan: 对。带
<baozi> 请问我从rayfile上下载了部rmvb电影，但打开却提示“无法确定流类型”，怎么办哪？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那他从哪里搜的？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你敢去看看foobnix的项目网站么？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为何不敢呢？
<gebjgd> yun
<gebjgd> yunfan: 去看吧
<smalsao> baozi,   换个播放器
<yunfan> 还是py的 俄
<yunfan> 俄罗斯的？
<mengfei> 有人帮忙啊，我就是按上面wiki设置的出现530连接错误
<debianer> 请问，chrome在debian下安装后居然找不到图标哦，要怎么办？
<yunfan> 503?
<mengfei> 530
<debianer> yunfan: 我的是507
<yunfan> gebjgd: 又被墙奸了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不是吧？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 翻墙！
<yunfan> gebjgd:  仓库里没有 俄
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不用ubuntu。不知道。。。
<yunfan>  gebjgd他们这个项目的 googlecode界面很特别阿
<yunfan> just blue不错
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那个软件很牛逼。连李娜都能搜出来。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 郭德刚有有
<gebjgd> yunfan: 都有
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看他们现场演奏的视频真搞
<yunfan> 欧洲人也疯狂
<yunfan> gebjgd: 原来是另一个kugoo
<wulongji> 问大家一个问题，我上网差了下，修改网卡的办法，1命令行修改，之找到了临时修改的办法，2，修改配置文件，修改之后，网络管理就不能用了，我对命令不熟悉，想找个简单办法永久修改网卡。
<jzmer> 有没有办法查一个 domain name 的 ipv6 name ？
<yunfan> space 乐队的人挂了么
<happyaron> ...
<baozi> pppoeconf 拨号？
<yunfan> 我想知道哪些频段的音乐让人觉得诡异
<yunfan> 看来要学下物理学 俄
<baozi> wulongji,pppoeconf 拨号？	
<wulongji> VPN
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不错。linux下的流氓kugoo
<gebjgd> yunfan: 但是还支持相近艺人查询
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那网速如何？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我没敢下载
<wulongji> 我这里用VPN上网
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我想我在中国用 加速有限吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你怕个啥
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你可以下载阿
<wulongji> 想修改网卡，因为VPN和网卡是绑定的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你自己好好看看版权说明
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我不敢保证警察没有监控这个软件
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有什么好怕的 德国抓这个又不多 德国老是抓fps游戏 俄
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那有什么 咱们不也在irc里聊天么
<wulongji> 我发现，WINDOWS下修改比较容易，而ubuntu反而比较麻烦。 谁知道如何简单永久修改网卡地址？？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 扯，弄上官司就是几千欧元的罚
<yunfan> gebjgd: 俄 坐车还有车祸的风险呢
<baozi> 可惜，帮不上忙了。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 所以我就在线听
<yunfan> gebjgd: 呵呵 本质上在线听也是下载阿
<jzmer> gebjgd: vpn 会被罚款？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不是。在线流媒体。不违法
<gebjgd> yunfan: 和youtube一样
<gebjgd> yunfan: pps等也是不违法的了
<yunfan> gebjgd:都是漏洞而已
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩
<ofan> 在线播放的也都缓冲到硬盘上了吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: pps本身恐怕违法 俄
<gebjgd> yunfan: 是阿。反正服务商在兲朝
<gebjgd> yunfan: 和用户没有关系
<yunfan> gebjgd: 呵呵
<yunfan> gebjgd: 天朝听歌看电影方便
<gebjgd> yunfan: 方便多了
<yunfan> 诶 电影我到无所谓 曲子怎么办
<yunfan> 要是出国我恐怕得买不少音乐
<gebjgd> yunfan: 在线听
<yunfan> gebjgd: 找不到吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 到处都是
<gebjgd> yunfan: youtube上就一堆
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我在想 开发一个浏览器插件 可以缓存音乐的 界面做得跟播放器一样 不是就避开法律风险了么
<yunfan> 缓存本身就是浏览器功能 呵呵
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 没事啊，你从国内的下载着去
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 使用google音乐
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那会有事的
<yunfan> wzssyqa: google music还没开放国外ip
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 你肉身携带
<yunfan> 去澳洲就有人被查到电影 然后罚款 俄
<yunfan> 不过这难不倒我 我可以把一个音乐文件切成许多碎片
<yunfan> 隐藏在一个大快里
<yunfan> 然后要播放某一个曲子得遵循一定的序列去查询文件
<cfy> 做个播放器.动态解密音乐?
<cfy> yunfan: 那不如在内存里解密呢.
<yunfan> 这个鬼查得出来阿
<cfy> 输入密码.内存解密.
<debianer> 我在emacs里的字体很难看哦
<yunfan> cfy: 内存揭秘也可以 最好是把曲子压成可执行文件
<cfy> 一旦有人闯入.一键退出播放器
<yunfan> 密码输入错了就播放另外的无版权的声音文件 呵呵
<yunfan> 只有输入对了才有曲子放
<cfy> yunfan: 你不是谁知道那是音乐?
<ofan> - -
<cfy> 你就说是win系统文件...
<cfy> 不干删除....
<cfy> 敢
<cfy> yunfan: 你不是说谁知道那是音乐?
<bsw> 刚刚看了log，我那温州老乡被ban的挻怨的，wzssyqa够狠，ip总共才4个数字，后1个被你直接通配了，要不脆4个都通配了算了
<yunfan> cfy: 万一人家动用特征码查不好糊弄
<cfy> yunfan: gpg之类的加密也都不会标明说是我是gpg加密阿.
<yunfan> bsw: 我就说这样的反应容易被利用来对这里做 dos攻击
<cfy> yunfan: 特征啥.
<yunfan> cfy: gpg不会么
<cfy> yunfan: 密码才能访问,其他就是data.
<yunfan> 话说如果你搞个分区都用 gpg加密的话 那不是什么问题都没有了？
<yunfan> 除了要换个更强大的cpu
<cfy> yunfan: 估计是咯.
<cfy> ...
<cfy> yunfan: 自己想像好了.....没版权....
<cfy> 参加xxxx学习班...
<zkwlx> 怎样把中文的unicode字符串转换成struct.pack能用的？
<yunfan> cfy: 还是用计算机自己生成符合喜好的音乐比较好
<zkwlx> py的
<bsw> yunfan,哦，dos和ddos有啥区别
<yunfan> cfy: 尤其是midi操作
<yunfan> bsw: 一个是拒绝攻击 一个是分布式拒绝攻击
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我靠,ifile升级下.竟然不能播放mp4了...
<cfy> yunfan: 呵呵.
<cfy> zkwlx: Encode,转换成内部编码?啥意思?
<zkwlx> encode貌似不能转换中文unicode
<cfy> 生活大爆炸s04e10出来咯
<cfy> http://bbs.hoopchina.com/1756042.html
<cfy> 115下载....
<bsw> yunfan,哦，有所耳闻，zf势力真是无孔不入
<yunfan> bsw: 这跟政府有个毛关系阿 俄
<cfy> happyaron: ylmf服务器这么多?还有空搞网盘?
<yunfan> 网盘赚钱阿
<cfy> happyaron: 不过也真烂...优势没速度....
<bsw> yunfan,那谁来发起dos或ddos呢？
<zkwlx> cfy, 转换成struct能用的就成，
<yunfan> 比搞别的花的来
<cfy> happyaron: 不过也真烂...有时没速度....
<cfy> zkwlx: struct?
<cfy> yunfan: 怎么赚钱?
<yunfan> bsw: anyone阿 我都计划过对这里搞 dos
<zkwlx> cfy, 恩，python的一个模块
<cfy> dos...
<yunfan> cfy: 收费下载 速度更快阿
<cfy> yunfan: 115貌似没.
<cfy> zkwlx: 哦.不会py
<yunfan> cfy: 早晚的事阿 迅雷都有收费项目了
<zkwlx> 哦……都头疼好久了
<cfy> yunfan: 哦.那我不升级脚本了.反正也是电影...电影没意思.小说爽.lol
<bsw> anyone?如何做dos?
<yunfan> cfy: 网速快就无所谓了
<cfy> yunfan: 服务器限制阿
<bsw> yunfan,谁吃饱了没事干来dos这个频道？
<yunfan> who knows
<yunfan> 我就曾经吃饱了没事干 俄
<cfy> yunfan: 那就得搞成论坛邀请模式
<cfy> yunfan: 那就搞成论坛邀请模式
<cfy> 你还有啥办法,lol
<yunfan> cfy: 是阿 这本身就是一种 dos阿 你没意识到么
<bsw> 据说连续刷屏是自动T掉的，这个你不知道？
<cfy> yunfan: 没...还是不懂.,..
<debianer> debian里装了chrome后找不到菜单哦
<cfy> bsw: 你可以进来n个人,然后flood
<cfy> ^k^: 没辙.只有op出动咯.
<yunfan> cfy: 所以说你阿 算了 没前途
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<bsw> cfy,算了吧，那n个人有时间来flood ubuntu-cn，还不如把时间花在泡妞上
<yunfan> 好阿 给我个妞吧
<cfy> bsw: yunfan 时间多....
<cfy> bsw: 写个bot就好....不用人呢.
<cfy> 只要有ip
<cfy> tor?
<yunfan> cfy: ip也是要钱第 总之需要钱 许多钱
<cfy> 听说用tor写爬虫不错.这里捣乱估计也不错.
<yunfan> 有许多钱 就行
<cfy> yunfan: tor呢?
<bsw> 别天真了，大家都很忙，来这里也只是图个开心的，你还真把这里当回事儿了
<cfy> bsw: 随便讨论下嘛.
<bsw> cfy,讨论啥，flood这个频道？还真的没时间
<cfy> bsw: flood的可能性.和方法...
<lainme> bsw: 真的被flood过的，似乎是个bot
<yunfan> cfy: 恩 差不多 这个可以 不过慢 不过话又说回来 文本不需要大流量
<bsw> 去flood #ubuntu还差不多
<bsw> 但是那有什么意思呢？
<yunfan> 那里已经被flood了
<yunfan> 那里有几百个人 每个人都正常发言的话 就没办法聊下去了
<yunfan> 俄 我要看下公开课视频
<cfy> Randy_: hi
<bsw> yunfan，你把别人想的也太小人了，我保证我那温州老乡不会来flood，他只不过由于众所周知的原因心情比较郁闷而已已
<cfy> 看来有很多人混迹与ubuntu阿,呵呵
<Randy_> cfy, 什么事情
<yunfan> bsw: 我无所谓阿 dos也挺好的 这里反正已经被arch党占领了
<ofan> XD
<ofan> arch党~~
<cfy> Randy_: 没什么事.随便问问.我记得几年前我在ubuntu里说话,也有人跟我说来着.
<yunfan> 还有更土党
<cfy> Randy_: 打扰了.
<bsw> yunfan,什么是arch党？
<ofan> 我既是arch党也是ub党
<bsw> 哪来这么多网络名词？看来我真的有点out了
<Randy_> cfg,我在ubntu-cn很久了~~~~~~~~~~~
<cfy> Randy_: 嗯.?不补全的?
<Randy_> cfy, 补全什么？
<cfy> Randy_: 补全我的名字阿.
<ufo_> 为什么我在#ubuntu-hk说话没有人回话呢
<Randy_> cfy, 我的IRC客户端不一样
<ufo_> 请问各位有知道呢
<cfy> Randy_: 所以不能补全?什么客户端?
<bsw> 你是ufo，说话别人听不懂
<cfy> ufo_: 因为只有你在看那里...
<Randy_> cfy, 补全符号不一样是,号。是可以补全的
<cfy> Randy_: windows.....
<ufo_> cfy:没明白什么意思
<cfy> ufo_: 意思是估计是除了你都在挂着
<catcher> 原来chromeos用的也是upstart
<Randy_> cfy, 这不是我的电脑~~
<cfy> ufo_: 不想回答你的问题
<ufo_> cfy:哦，原来是这样
<catcher> 又在debian中用upstart的吗
<cfy> Randy_: 哦.看你的nick好熟悉....
<ufo_> cfy:谢谢
<cfy> wzssyqa: 又要行动了?
<cfy> ufo_: 你啥问题a ?
<wzssyqa> cfy: 没，有误伤的
<Randy_> cfy, 我今年暑假时很活跃拉有很您说过话
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哦.
<cfy> Randy_: 忘了.我发现我总是不看对像说话,人太多.记不清了.囧.呵呵.
<Randy_> cfy, 不过当时R是小写的
<cfy> 我查查log
<ufo_> cfy：好像不对吧，那也应该能看见别人说话呀，可是一个说话的都来没有
<cfy> Randy_: 你跟我说过话?那时我啥nick?
<cfy> ufo_: 因为没人....你来#linux-wz,#perlchina都这样...
<bsw> 囧五笔怎么打
<Randy_> cfy, randy_
<cfy> Randy_: 我的nick是啥?我用cfy没搜到
<chris____> vim怎么设置高亮当前行啊？
<ufo_> cfy：呵呵，这个有可能，谢谢
<baozi> 下载的rmvb即百多M，长度却00:00:00，根本不能播放，有遇到过同样问题的人吗？
<Randy_> cfg,应该就是cfg啊，如果旺铺没记错
<bsw> 被加密了？
<lainme> chris____: set cursorline
<cfy> baozi: file看下
<cfy> baozi: file xxx
<cfy> Randy_: 哦:)
<chris____> lainme: 我设置了，但是还是没有改变，有其他关联的东西吗？我是背景透明的
<baozi> /home/name/rmvb/aa.rmvb: data
<lainme> chris____: 和theme也有关系
<bsw> cfy,你在美国？
<cfy> bsw: 中国
<chris____> lainme: theme的当前行颜色是什么英语？
<bsw> cfy,哦
<bsw> freenode好像服务器放了很大在美国
<baozi> cfy,file 的结果是/home/name/rmvb/aa.rmvb: data	
<cfy> baozi: 那你悲剧.....
<lainme> chris____: 换个主题试试, help hl-CursorLine
<baozi> 请问这到底是怎么回事啊，我可是下载了半天的电影啊。
<chris____> lainme: 我找到cursorline了，里面是hi cursorline guibg=#3E3DE2
<bsw> 这里还有网警？
<bsw> 怎么回事？
<Randy_> baozi, 我是说是用什么软件打开
<baozi> cfy,系统默认的电影播放机。
<cfy> baozi: ?
<bsw> 我想给笔记本装ubuntu可以吗？
<Vivatma> 可以
<baozi> rmvb格式，我用的电影播放机，就是英文tom什么的那个。
<baozi> cfy,rmvb格式，我用的电影播放机，就是英文tom什么的那个。	
<bsw> 我这台是上网本，网卡驱动不好找
<Vivatma> 那个功能不好
<Vivatma> 推进 smplayer
<bsw> 哪个
<cfy> baozi: ?.file都没认出是什么文件.难阿.
<Randy_> baozi, 用fffmpeg加mplayer+smplayer
<baozi> randy_,我按上了，也没反映。提示长度为:00:00:00
<Randy_> baozi, 文件头坏了
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  18:30 
<baozi> 悲剧啊。。。我用opera下载的rayfile资源。
<happyaron> test
<^k^> happyaron, ....  18:33 
<debianer> chrome的安装文件真不知道哪里去了？
<Randy_> baozi, 好像是可以修复的~~~
<debianer> debian比ubuntu快多了！！！
<ofan> 0_o
<Xzheteng> 有人用过Archlinux没？
<ofan> 有
<happyaron> zkwlx: 你为啥觉得没有jc叔叔呢？
<jiero> scribus need love
<baozi> Randy_，你让我看到了人生的希望啊，怎么修复。是硬盘数据恢复吗？
<jiero> 我发现。。。开源软件bug太多了。
<jiero> 我想出钱让人修bug。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 也不一定，看作者了。
<happyaron> jiero: 你可以找开发者，哈哈
<jiero> happyaron: 我找了好多次了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 出钱他都不干？
<happyaron> jiero: svn版本如何呢？
<jiero> 不是。我没出钱～
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> bug这个月报了10多个～
<happyaron> jiero: TeX的bug少，比商业的还少。
<jiero> 呃，因为它变动少。
<jiero> 不是6个月一次大改动新版本
<ofan> 也不能要求太高了
<jiero> 为啥我碰见了太多呃～
<happyaron> jiero: 你用啥发行版？
<jiero> GIMP我没见bug～
<jiero> 但我不喜欢GIMP
<jiero> Ubuntu 10.10
<jiero> 和发行版大概没关系。
<jiero> 编译最新的。
<ofan> 开源的没有很多人做测试
<jiero> 我
<happyaron> jiero: 你可以考虑去找ubuntu/debian 的维护者修bug
<chris____> linux下的汇编调试工具ALD在ubunut下是什么名字啊？源里有吗？
<silverzhao> 求教：如何临时更改locale 启动一个软件？
<jiero> 我直接在软件的官方IRC频道发牢骚。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 你找主力开发者，单独谈
<catcher> silverzhao: env
<happyaron> jiero: 在频道里人家都睁一只眼闭一只眼。
<jiero> 呃～差不多吧～
<silverzhao> env zh_CN.utf8？这样？
<happyaron> jiero: 要给开发者强有力的push，他才会先处理你的report
<jiero> happyaron: 我曾经报了个chromiumbug～
<jiero> 现在还在～
<jiero> ^_^
<catcher> silverzhao: env LANG=zh...  command
<catcher> silverzhao: man env
<happyaron> jiero: 你到邮件列表折腾一把，肯定很快有人修。
<silverzhao> catcher: 好的，我试试，多谢！
<jiero> happyaron: 我太懒。。。碰见bug就说。然后就忘了。
<Randy_> baozi, 不是，是用一个修复文件头的软件
<happyaron> gebjgd: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=309080
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - flashget终于还是烂尾了！！！
<jiero> 还是出个列表好。
<happyaron> jiero: 想解决问题，要有强大的口舌，哈哈
<jiero> happyaron: :-&
<jiero> :-S    我想要钱了。
<chris____> ee在吗
<gebjgd> happyaron: ？？？？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: openfetion要不要来个ppa hg snapshot？
<happyaron> gebjgd: flashget烂尾了。
<baozi> randy_,哪款软件啊？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 太麻烦吧？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 从来没用过。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 现在还没啥必要吧？
<jiero> happyaron: 没有烂尾——下定义太早。
<Randy_> baozi, google,rmvb修复
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 2.0.7是哪个commit？咱都没有tag release...
<happyaron> jiero: :)
<happyaron> gebjgd: 呵呵，我也没。
<gebjgd> happyaron: pps别烂就好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可以给natty试试用新的libnotify，ubuntu上还没尝试编译过。
<ofan> 飞信的协议也是黑箱出来的？
<happyaron> ofan: y
<koreagrace> 好像是的
<happyaron> ofan: 似乎移动不反对这个。
<koreagrace> 就像微软并不是很反对中国的windows样吧.
<happyaron> koreagrace: nope
<happyaron> koreagrace: 飞信协议设计得似乎挺标准的。
<MengXingHun> akondai 有备份的方法吗？  自动工具
<ofan> 看了下qq的协议，消息都是加密的，不知他们怎么分析出加密算法的
<happyaron> 没有太多扯淡的地方。
<happyaron> ofan: 不晓得
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 应该是 d7dd164701
<koreagrace> 论坛上好像有个高手发过备份的方法的
<koreagrace> 可以看下
<koreagrace> 找下
<MengXingHun> koreagrace,  怎么链接上那个 akonadi的 /usr/libexc/mysqld 服务器呢？
<MengXingHun> 连接
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 以后发版本咱们得tag下
<ofan> ？
<koreagrace> 没连过......
<silverzhao> 求教：这个irc的聊天记录保存在哪儿？
<delectate> silverzhao: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<delectate> 求高人：firefox编译时候那堆configure怎么查看？记得是about神马的，想不起来了
<MengXingHun> 我手动去备份好了
<chris____> 怎么在vim里添加当前行的下划线？
<silverzhao> debianer: 那我想要看以前的记录呢？
<delectate> silverzhao: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<silverzhao> debianer: 好的，谢谢！
<Xzheteng> JDK默认是安装到哪里啊？
<koreagrace> 有没有关于世界民俗的频道,在那里可以聊到各种特色的人物?
<ah_kevin> 人不少嘛
<koreagrace> 可以了解国外文化的
<koreagrace> 比如美国,英国......
<wzssyqa> koreagrace: 探索频道，国家地理
<koreagrace> 怎么个搜法呀?
<MeaCulpa> koreagrace: 有，#windows
<applepoint> cfy: 好久不见
<koreagrace> #windows
<koreagrace> 找错地方了
<koreagrace> thank you
<applepoint> happyaron: 哈皮好
<jiero> 哈皮？
<smallsao> 有讨论社会问题的吗？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 讨论一下：怎么在windows下普及开源软件
<debianer> 手选项里没看到回话，怎么办？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你做一个包管理
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看到用盗版的就举报
<debianer> 首选项里没看到会话菜单了，怎么办？
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 是的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 在win上用开源软件的人多了
 * MeaCulpa 的windows里面没有一个盗版软件
<smallsao> 软件质量做的好一点
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  ... 啥。。。只要普及Portable Apps就好了吧～
<gebjgd> jiero: 大惊小怪
<MeaCulpa> jiero: portable apps + N
<MeaCulpa> 我有portable都portable
<gebjgd> jiero: 谁说Portable apps就都是开源的了？
<jiero> jiero: 选择。
<MeaCulpa> 免费的即可，不一定要开源
<applepoint> jiero: 有些东西不适合portable
<jiero> gebjgd: 以前曾经是。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 能够修改安装包的，多多少少是licence比较宽的
<applepoint> MeaCulpa: +1
<gebjgd> jiero: 从来没有过
<jiero> 我没用linux千是。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你可以查查。
<jiero> 3年前可否有非开源软件。
<applepoint> 娱乐还是windows
<gebjgd> jiero: 请举例
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 纯粹的商业软件是不允许portable那样做安装包再发行的，你可以看licence
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 照样有人做
<MeaCulpa> 不过不需要是开源
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://portableapps.com/
<MeaCulpa> applepoint: 我用linux玩游戏很多年
<jiero> 我说的是Portable Apps。
<gebjgd> jiero: 说的就是portable apps
<apostatedpriest> 好久沒有來過了。
<applepoint> MeaCulpa: 推荐个
<jiero> gebjgd: 那是后都没几个软件。～
<cfy> applepoint: 换nick了?
<jiero> applepoint: 看wiki去。
<apostatedpriest> applepoint, 推薦什麼？
<MeaCulpa> applepoint: 我玩的最多的，Quake, NWN, ET, Battle for Wesnoth, 还有好多网游
<applepoint> cfy: 没呀
<apostatedpriest> 哦，游戲呀。
<applepoint> cfy: centerpoint要输密码
<jiero> gebjgd: http://portableapps.com/news?page=37
<jiero> 你看到Freeware Release了吗？
<cfy> applepoint: 嗯.我就是想说centerpoint.呵呵.
<MeaCulpa> freeware也不是开源...不过应该都是freeware
<MeaCulpa> 还要允许再发行
<centerpoint> cfy: 在寝室？
<jiero> freeware很多开源的。
<cfy> centerpoint: 是哦.
<gebjgd> jiero: 你不是在说win上的开源软件么
<jiero> gebjgd: 那些全是windows的不是吗？
<gebjgd> jiero: 根本不用普及。很多人都在用
<jiero> 中国没有～
<jiero> linux下更不用普及。
<centerpoint> cfy: 额。。。。我工作了，时间过的真快
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有就没有吧
<MeaCulpa> 我现在的工作email签名档 : "-- Can't extract attachments? Get 7-zip at www.7-zip.org ..."
<lainme> MeaCulpa: winrar现在也可以解压7z、tar之类的的
<cfy> centerpoint: 真快...你不是还是大四?
<MeaCulpa> lainme: winrar工作用是要付钱的，回去仔细看licence
<MeaCulpa> lainme: winrar只能个人用
<MeaCulpa> winrar以前个人用也是要付钱的，只是后来迫于市场压力才放松的
<centerpoint> cfy: 大专哪里会有大四
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 我是说这个对普及7z也没多大用。。我给别人装的，都被换成winrar了
<jiero> winrar饿。～～～ 2001——2004年前都用这个～
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 举报他们
<jiero> 后来再也没用了～
<centerpoint> lainme: 用7z慢慢也多了
<MeaCulpa> lainme: winrar曾经在中国找了一个代理商，专门负责举报
<cfy> centerpoint: 哦.
<MeaCulpa> 不过后来不了了之了，盗版的太多了
<centerpoint> lainme: windows的貌似有个好压是免费的
<MeaCulpa> 7z的命令行不错
<jiero> 好压怎么看都是Peazip
<MeaCulpa> 可以做脚本
<jiero> 真的。
<MeaCulpa> 中文名字的软件我这辈子都不会用
<jiero> ...
<MeaCulpa> 绿坝
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷
<jiero> 中文名字的有好的吧。。。
<centerpoint> 好压和winrar界面很像，所以用的人也不少
<jiero> 力～
<jiero> ^_^。
<MeaCulpa> 那是日本字
<jiero> 中文。
<gebjgd> 力是什么玩意？
<jiero>  Nexuiz
<MeaCulpa> 仔细看他的码，是日汉字的力
<gebjgd> jiero: 那个不是中文
<MeaCulpa> 你打开日文输入法，打k和a
<gebjgd> jiero: 那个是游戏logo
<koreagrace> 大家知不知道,windows下有没有好用的IRC客户端?
<centerpoint> koreagrace: pidgin
<MeaCulpa> koreagrace: pidgin, xchat
<gebjgd> koreagrace: wikipedia -> irc client
<MeaCulpa> xchat要找个3rd party build
<koreagrace> pidgin非得GDK环境
<centerpoint> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> xchat代码写的比较乱，xchat grp收windows用户前
<koreagrace> 得好久
<MeaCulpa> koreagrace: 我windows上面17个gtk
<koreagrace> !!!
<yunfan> hi fellows
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我的无线路由出毛病了
<MeaCulpa> koreagrace: 相信我，你可不愿意用一个gtk来应付所有的....负责你会抓狂的
<MeaCulpa> 这种东西还是一人一个的好
<koreagrace> 这个知道.
<centerpoint> yunfan: 还在北京工作？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 什么问题？
<yunfan> centerpoint: 是阿 你有新买主给我介绍？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 早上还正常使用，后来突然连接不上了
<MeaCulpa> 有北京的？ 带我出去玩，我要吃串儿
<gebjgd> pangyu: 重启
<centerpoint> yunfan: 你准备把自己卖多少钱
<MeaCulpa> 我都不知道串儿是啥...
<gebjgd> pangyu: 就行了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 无线重启？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 路由重启
<yunfan> centerpoint: 看做啥事阿 当牛郎的话 不但要谈价格 还要谈休息时间阿
<pangyu> gebjgd: 拔掉电源么？
 * MeaCulpa 求北京导游，陪聊，陪玩，性别不限，不用陪睡
<gebjgd> pangyu: 有开关的
<ufo_> 我用虚拟机装的Ubuntu怎么开不了特效，那位能给解释以下
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没好处谁肯来？ 万一被你爆菊怎么办
 * MeaCulpa 求北京导游，陪聊，陪玩，陪吃，性别不限，不用陪睡
<MeaCulpa> 我买单啊
<MeaCulpa> 可能是我在北京最后一个周末了
 * centerpoint yunfan就好这口。。。。
<yunfan> 那没用 补偿不了爆句的痛苦
<MeaCulpa> 每个周末都是在澡堂度过，太无聊
<MeaCulpa> 我不菊，对男人没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 怎麽样？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 很诱人阿
<pangyu> gebjgd: 试试看
<MeaCulpa> 我一直不知道串儿是什么
<ofan> 去找女大学生呗
<yunfan> 这个谁知道 就跟男的跟女的说 我就躺你床上 不动手动脚一样 欺骗性很大
<MeaCulpa> 谁带我去吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 就是羊肉串儿
<MeaCulpa> 我这里中科院研究生院...女大学生质量...
<MeaCulpa> 两个字，干瘪
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这东西有啥好吃的 俄 还未必卫生
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 串状烧烤物的通称
<BluebirdShao> 安装 emacs  提示 emacs23: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6) but it is not going to be installed
<yunfan> 中科院附近有别的大学阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我只是听人叫唤，没吃过
<gebjgd> yunfan: 找个回民邻居给你烤
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我不喜欢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那是相当的卫生
<MeaCulpa> 我不喜欢
<yunfan> 我比较喜欢猪肉
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢大块的
<MeaCulpa> 吃肉而不动用犬齿的，都是罪过
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这点倒是和我一样
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你没去过内蒙吧？
<yunfan> 大块肉比较舒服
<MeaCulpa> 我要打过嘴巴的肉
<yunfan> gebjgd: 恩 我从没出过远门
<yunfan> 结果一出就来北京了
<MeaCulpa> 我今晚吃了一根口条半斤牛肉
<gebjgd> yunfan: 烤全羊。爽死了
<MeaCulpa> 猪口条
<apostatedpriest> yunfan？原來KDE論壇那位？
<MeaCulpa> 牛的吃不下
<yunfan> 半斤有啥
<gebjgd> 一人吃一个羊腿
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 没啥
<yunfan> 我自己一个人吃一个猪肘子
<ufo_> koreagrace>
<MeaCulpa> 所以我还想再吃
<apostatedpriest> 呃，我被無視了……
<yunfan> 是东北菜馆 真不错
<koreagrace> ???
<MeaCulpa> 东北菜都是骗人的
 * centerpoint 出息。。。。
<yunfan> apostatedpriest: 是我厌倦了不停解释
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, ……
<MeaCulpa> 都tmd是汤，捞了半天没肉
<MeaCulpa> 别提东北菜了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 内蒙
<yunfan> 俄 那个肘子真不错
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 内蒙
<yunfan> 真的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 内蒙
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 内蒙
<ofan> 正在吃东北手擀面....
<MeaCulpa> 不入味，又没肉，都是假的
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> 最看不惯东北人
<BluebirdShao> 安装emacs23 提示 emacs23: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6) but it is not going to be installed
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 吃傻了你
<BluebirdShao> 有人遇到过这种问题吗？
<yunfan> 东北菜分量很足阿
<MeaCulpa> 足个p， 吃啥都是拿汤和辅料吓唬人
<MeaCulpa> 真正的主料没多少
<apostatedpriest> BluebirdShao, 那你安裝那個包吧。
<MeaCulpa> 酱的东西也不入味
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 毛 我在这吃的几个店里 就东北的足
<yunfan> 其他的是很少
<ofan> 恩很实惠 我这才4块一碗
<yunfan> 不过跟杭州比都多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，你带我去啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 最少的就是苏浙汇
<MeaCulpa> 我吃到的东北菜都是A炖B
<gebjgd> yunfan: 又贵又少
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你想骗菊 我才不上你的当呢
<MeaCulpa> 都是垃圾
<ufo_> cfy:在吗
<MeaCulpa> 苏浙汇我这里就有
<BluebirdShao> apostatedpriest: 但它提示是它将不被安装
<koreagrace> 在
<MeaCulpa> 在上海我都不舍得去吃
<gebjgd> yunfan: MeaCulpa 骗菊。。。。。。
<BluebirdShao> apostatedpriest: 想不通
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...清醒啊你
<apostatedpriest> BluebirdShao, 把完整的sudo aptitude install libgdk-pixbuf的內容給我
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 东北菜是垃圾
<apostatedpriest> BluebirdShao, 有可能是有冲突。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 证明给我看啊
<ofan> 支持爆菊~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你以为我白混的？ 这点激将法算个啥阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 100块钱的小鸡炖蘑菇，不如路边20块钱的电烤鸡
<gebjgd> 第一次见到irc里有骗菊的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我这可是实话
<ufo_> cfy：在马
<yunfan> 管你怎么说 我又不是东北的
<MeaCulpa> 我最讨厌A炖B
<yunfan> 该出来证明的是 哈皮
<MeaCulpa> 不要嘛，出来吃嘛
<koreagrace> 在.......................................................................................................
<ofan> koreagrace: flood?
<cfy> ufo_: 在
<yunfan> 让我想想 要是明天 lerosua他们肯来 你就来吃吧
<yunfan> 他们他们不肯 就算了
<koreagrace> drought
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 好
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我这里8部A 片都看腻了.... 出来出来.... ( 露馅)
<ufo_> cfy：有个问题问你
<koreagrace> ?what ?
<cfy> ufo_: 说
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 找大学生
<ufo_> cfy：我用虚拟机装的ubuntu怎么开不了特效
<pangyu> gebjgd: 没用，是不是alice封无线路由？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我家里老妈烧菜就很实在... 红烧肉大块，黑溜溜的浓油赤酱，北京菜太清淡了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 不是吧
<koreagrace> 虚拟机装的是开不了的.
<gebjgd> pangyu: 我认识很多用alice。
<gebjgd> pangyu: 给客服电话
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 胡扯吧 上海菜都是水里捞出来的
<cfy> ufo_: 没怎么用过虚拟机...也好久不用ubuntu了.从来没开出过特效...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 大学生一般在哪里出没？
<koreagrace> 开特效得显卡
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 五道口阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 当然不是，只有东北人才在水里捞菜
<pangyu> gebjgd: 早上还能用的，现在就不行了。只能直接连接modem
<ufo_> koreagrace和cfy是一个人吗
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 清华北大?
<gebjgd> pangyu: 那就不知道了
<cfy> ufo_: 不是....
<koreagrace> 上次我一个同伙开过,我也开过
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 上海菜最讲究收汁
<koreagrace> 都不行
<yunfan> 那随你 反正我不负责证明
<MeaCulpa> 我到清华很近
<ufo_> cfy：哦，谢谢亚
<koreagrace> 反正在我物理机上开得很好
<koreagrace> 而且很炫的......
<GUN^ROSE> 昨天讨论外星人，今天讨论吃的？
<yunfan> 他强任他强 清风抚山岗
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那去清华.这里北京也不少吧.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 清华学生的确多，但是是不是available?
<yunfan> GUN^ROSE: 那结合起来谈 吃外星人？
<cfy> yunfan: 你北京的?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我靠 清华有个 c语言门你不知道么
<ufo_> koreagrace：这位大侠，你知道虚拟机不能开特效
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 清华哪里？清华哪里mm多？
<yunfan> cfy: 恩
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 找阿榕老婆?让她介绍个?
<GUN^ROSE> yunfan: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 真的？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 居然现在才知道 俄
<cfy> yunfan: 那你出去不就好了XD
<koreagrace> 怎么不能开呀,能开呀,虚拟机中开不了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不懂C....  我去说说linux， python?
<yunfan> 晚了 我已经连夜火速学习c了
<cfy> 哦.想起来了.
<yunfan> 顺带把汇编也学了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 好，等我，明天搞个Gentoo门
<koreagrace> 我物理机上开得好好的,一个字,炫.
<yunfan> 如果有mm想跟我研究东亚人体汇编 我很乐意奉陪
<ufo_> 呵呵，郁闷了
<MeaCulpa> python 门，awk门，飞机们
<ufo_> 放弃了
<koreagrace> 认错人了
<cfy> yunfan: 那不是跟xiangfu很近?自提的?
<yunfan> cfy: 干吗要出去？我吃饱了撑着了阿
<cfy> yunfan: ...不是清客么....
<debianer> debian里不能使用sudo，怎么回事？我装了sudo的
<koreagrace> 就在物理机上装呀
<cfy> 请客
<yunfan> cfy: 没有 我和我一个同事一起买的 邮寄到我同事那的 再说了 他们是上海发货
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 你應該去acfun上瞎瞎你的氪金狗眼，回頭你就老實了。
<MeaCulpa> 这么说谭浩强是魔鬼导师了
<ufo_> 还没用习惯，现在装的是xp
<yunfan> apostatedpriest: 呵呵 acfun算个p阿
<koreagrace> 在虚拟机中装ubuntu真是暴殄天物
<MeaCulpa> 恩暴殄你的虚机
<yunfan> cfy: 有人请也得有人愿意吃阿
<ufo_> 主要是没用习惯
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 要bilibili？
<cfy> yunfan: .
<koreagrace> 曾经我也是不习惯,不过装了弄了就习惯了
<happyaron> ufo_: 双启动
<yunfan> apostatedpriest:  e  你好这个？
<ufo_> 没这么大的硬盘
 * MeaCulpa 请客吃饭，中关村附近或者地点任选，泡吧也可以
<cfy> yunfan: 哦.这样.难道上海也有人?
<MeaCulpa> 由谁来
<koreagrace> 要不了多大的硬盘
 * MeaCulpa 有人来么
<yunfan> cfy: 也难怪 学生都是饿鬼
<cfy> yunfan: @ @
<cfy> 谁熟悉gpg?
<yunfan> 我现在就想餐餐喝粥
<koreagrace> 其实2G的U盘中就跑得起来.....
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 呃，作為人體锻炼，我認為瞎狗眼是很有必要的。如果能配合聋狗耳也不錯。
<ufo_> ubuntu没什么游戏玩把
<happyaron> cfy: 找袜子
<ofan> 有游戏
<yunfan> apostatedpriest: 呵呵 那得对方 金光灿灿阿 我才能瞎了狗眼
<ufo_> 什么游戏
<apostatedpriest> MeaCulpa, 給我張南京到北京的機票我就去。這個客你也請了吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 我其实就像知道,怎么关闭X支持呢.比如输入密码的时侯.
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道。
<cfy> happyaron: 现在是跳出一个窗口.
<MeaCulpa> apostatedpriest: 去死
<happyaron> cfy: 把ssh-agent灭了
<cfy> 哦,我再翻翻man
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 阿榕下了?
<MeaCulpa> 唉，我还是去澡堂子吧，无聊
<MeaCulpa> 拜拜了各位
<koreagrace> 也有像CS那样的,比如nexuiz,要是电脑配置不够好就跑得不够好,可能会当掉.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你怎么这么悲剧...
<apostatedpriest> MeaCulpa, 不要激動嘛！
<MeaCulpa> ET不错
<MeaCulpa> Enemy Territory
<ufo_> 我装个QQ把我恶心坏了
<apostatedpriest> BluebirdShao, 怎麼說？
<yunfan> nexuiz和cs还是差别大吧
<yunfan> urbanterror倒是往cs上靠
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 悲剧吧，名声不好，请客都没人来
<MeaCulpa> 最不喜欢CS这类的，马桶游戏
<MeaCulpa> 蹲字诀
<apostatedpriest> MeaCulpa, 我來，你還讓我去死。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我倒是想知道你怎么名声不好了?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没办法阿 大多数人喜欢烂货阿
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 午夜话题说的太多
<koreagrace> 咱Linux上的,不用QQ 了
<apostatedpriest> cfy, 不要聽他的，我同意讓他請他還讓我去死。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 所以没人敢出来
<ufo_> 那用什么聊天
<ofan> irc
<ofan> gatlk
<ufo_> 就这个是吗
<apostatedpriest> MeaCulpa, 沒有，我真的想去。真的你給我張機票我就去。返程的我都不讓你買了。
<MeaCulpa> QQ我从来没有过....幸甚
<ofan> ufo_: - -
<koreagrace> 腾讯太不好了,邮件呀,平时都是用这个,偶尔用pidgin,但在这里登了时不时会掉
<yunfan> tor有没有什么好用的链接库 就跟socket差不多
<MeaCulpa> apostatedpriest: 没钱~~
<MeaCulpa> apostatedpriest: 晚上我打一个下来
<apostatedpriest> MeaCulpa, ……
<yunfan> 不要管具体的节点收发 就是发收就行了那种
<cfy> MeaCulpa: .
<gebjgd> koreagrace: 用
<MeaCulpa> apostatedpriest: 飞机啊
<gebjgd> koreagrace: web2.qq.com
<ufo_> 用这个我觉得有点乱乱的
<ufo_> 大家都在一起说
<redmorning> C语言，*p = *(p++)这样写对吗？
<MeaCulpa> C语言没什么写法是不对的...
<apostatedpriest> MeaCulpa, 你打下來的話，我都去到合肥的炮兵學院去把我給定向制導了。
<yunfan> 去发改委取经 学习下如何打飞机
<koreagrace> 不好,什么也搞不了,前些时候,为了和家人聊天,专门装了个skype,可以语音还能视频,效果还不错
<cfy> apostatedpriest: MeaCulpa 都是牛人...
<ufo_> 艾，这是个问题亚
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 那個不去發改委，要去還是去中石油。發改委那些人還是被中石油給忽悠的。
<nihui> *p = *(p++)
<koreagrace> QQ 对我来说,就是不好的东西一个........
<MeaCulpa> 丫都是无聊的，澡堂澡堂，说不定今晚有美女去游泳
<apostatedpriest> yunfan,  沒看最新的財經郎眼嗎？相當給力。
<yunfan> apostatedpriest: 曾经有个中石油的人让我退学去他那 俄 我没有答应
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 於是開始開KDE站了？
<ufo_> 有没有在ubuntu中可以用的像QQ一样的工具
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 话说我还没玩过搓澡呢 我爸爸说相当不错
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦,gdd阿.
<yunfan> apostatedpriest: 俄
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 还是学生.肯定要来.
<koreagrace> skykpe呀,就是用的人少.
<cfy> 还有谁来着....
<koreagrace> 不好找 伴
<ufo_> 恩
<ufo_> 也就这个了
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 你看你。你當出要是去了，你寫EVA QQ不就不怕腾讯了嘛。就說是我是中石油的，你騰訊能怎麼樣。
<yunfan> apostatedpriest: 没写过啥程序
<ofan> 0
<apostatedpriest> koreagrace, 我這裡Skype音質不如GTalk
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 哦，果然不是呀。
<koreagrace> 我这里还行,Galk在客户端用不了,在网页中不如skype
<debianer> 哢字右边那个long字打不出来哦
<apostatedpriest> koreagrace, 哦。Skype我這裡不知道是網路問題還是怎麼，把我的聲音壓得沒有辦法聽。
<apostatedpriest> debianer, 那是nong
<debianer> 谁能把 哢字去掉口子旁
<apostatedpriest> debianer, 哥，去查字典。
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 谢谢了
<apostatedpriest> debianer, 弄
<ufo_> skype选哪个版本
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 我说呢，怎么搞的，我在linux下就打不出这个字阿
<koreagrace> 找个最新版本的呀
<ufo_> 好多我是ylmfos
<pocoyo> ufo_: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<yunfan> shit我的nokia手机不支持ogg格式 俄 还号称音乐手机  狗日的nokia
<apostatedpriest> debianer, 你太強了。
<yunfan> nokia必亡
<koreagrace> 如果不行,可能是网络问题吧,我也解决不了的......
<apostatedpriest> tjjtds=踢鷄鷄踢到死？
<ufo_> 为什么
<ufo_> 我不明白
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 天津交通堵塞
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 连用 废陀螺 的人都来这个频道了
<nihui> ylmf os
<pocoyo> nihui: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<apostatedpriest> ofan, ……
<ufo_> 怎么了
<ishagua> :'(\
<huangg> apostatedpriest: 你牛逼
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 大小眼的父神，把大小眼赐给我吧
<nihui> 晕，关键字啊
<apostatedpriest> huangg, ？
<yunfan> ylmf有自己的forum么
<pocoyo> yunfan: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 大小眼怎么了
<ufo_> ylmf怎么了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我啥时候有 大小眼了 那是 fvw
<pocoyo> ufo_: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<debianer> happyaron: 你的源在debian6.0里怎么写哦？
<koreagrace> 你把ylmfos当成ubuntu谈,不就OK 了?
<pocoyo> koreagrace: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<yunfan> pocoyo: 靠 bot
 * CyrusYzGTt 我想念大小眼
<huangg> ，，，
<apostatedpriest> ufo_, 沒有什麼，主要是搞笑。
<ufo_> pocoyo：呵呵
<ufo_> 我还以为怎么的了呢
<cfy> happyaron: gpg-agent貌似有点复杂....DISPLAY='' gpg这样解决了.
<koreagrace> 系统自动发的.....自动识别功能......
<yunfan> 要不咱们大家连续说 ylmf吧 看看 pocoyo 什么时候被禁言
<pocoyo> yunfan: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<apostatedpriest> ufo_, pocoyo是機器人，只要有人說ylmf就悲劇。
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ishagua> O:-)
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ..大小眼怎么了
<apostatedpriest> ylmf
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ufo_> 哦
<yunfan> ylmf
<pocoyo> yunfan: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<yunfan> ylmf
<pocoyo> yunfan: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<yunfan> ylmf
<pocoyo> yunfan: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<yunfan> ylmf
<pocoyo> yunfan: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<^k^> yunfan: .. ..
<yunfan> 跟我斗
<apostatedpriest> yunfan, 我覺得你再說你要被禁。
<ishagua> 牛牛呢  :-D
<koreagrace> 小心被T
<huangg> yunfan: - -刷屏
<debianer> happyaron: 你的源在debian里不知道该如何添加呢
<yunfan> 不给你点颜色看看 还以为自己很牛呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 大小眼被河蟹了
<ofan> op K人咯
<yunfan> koreagrace: 这怕什么 机器人是最遵守rule的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么被和谐？
<apostatedpriest> ufo_, 主要是ylmf不符合開源規則加上天天“自主研發“所以沒有什麼好感。
<cfy> ishagua: 牛牛?
<ufo_> 哦明白
<apostatedpriest> ufo_, 而且大家都不用的話，也不好做什麼支持。
<nihui> ylmf 自己开发
<pocoyo> nihui: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<gebjgd> ylmf
<cfy> apostatedpriest: 115下载不错阿.
<gebjgd> ylmf
<yunfan> apostatedpriest: 我只要找他说话的时候连续发4次他也连续发4次 加上他自己的那一次 就被 +b了
<apostatedpriest> cfy, 管我屁事。
<nihui> ylmf 自己打包也叫开发的
<pocoyo> nihui: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<cfy> apostatedpriest: ...
<yunfan> 你看 调戏机器人是很好玩的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 因为大小眼在伟大的linux下产生了智能和人类妒忌人类找大小眼聊天
<ufo_> 呵呵
<ofan> 这也算机器人
<ufo_> 有意思
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: - - 是被ban了？
<nihui> pocoyo: 这机器人谁的啊，真烦人
<ishagua> cfy ,O:-)每天都在这里？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ bingo
<ufo_> 他是谁设置的
<ufo_> 还是自带的
<ishagua> 把他T 了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 额 为啥呢
<cfy> ishagua: 是阿.qq倒是不上
<ishagua>  cfy ,O:-)每天都在这里？
<Xzheteng> netbean 把源代码放在哪里啊  工作目录里找不到啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 因为大小眼在伟大的linux下产生了智能和 人类妒忌人类找大小眼聊天
<ishagua> O:-)
<cfy> ishagua: 每天都在...
<ofan> - -
<koreagrace> ylmf
<pocoyo> koreagrace: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ishagua> :-*
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 源码还在我虚拟机上
<lubcat> ofan每天也在
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: - -
<koreagrace> YLMF
<pocoyo> koreagrace: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我怀疑你是bot
<huangg> koreagrace: 说实话我倒是真的bs ylmf
<pocoyo> huangg: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 所以我才问你发给我
<ishagua> 还有哪一个频道比较热闹的阿
<ofan> lubcat: 我分身的
<cfy> ishagua: #perl
<ufo_> 雨林木风不好嘛
<koreagrace> 雨林木风
<ishagua> IRC  还有哪一个频道比较热闹的阿
 * huangg 我有罪
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 但是虚拟机镜像我找不到了
<ishagua> 哦
<ufo_> 看来中文没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 对，都在装B(装机器人BOT)
<lubcat> 咋分都是你。嘿嘿
<koreagrace> 国产的,没有比他做得更好的了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: - -
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 。。。。。人族生气后果很严重
<ufo_> 我觉得做的不错
<koreagrace> 但从不用它的,除了以前的XP
<lubcat> 做得好是因为他站在巨人肩膀上
 * cfy 太乱了......
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你是bot
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 非也
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是这个代码在googlecode有的 何况 fvw 也经常上线 俄
<koreagrace> 嘿,我发现,那机器好像识别不了中文呀.不信你发个雨林木风试下
<ofan> yunfan: 在哪？
<cfy> yunfan: fvw也算经常上线?
<cfy> pocoyo: 你悲剧了.快出来
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 关键是我相信大小眼的父神，因为google be evil
<yunfan> 找两个nick 轮流连续发三个 ylmf 这个破bot就+b了
<pocoyo> yunfan: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ufo_> 对，肯定是
<ofan> 哪有源码 我改改丢vps商
<ofan> 上
<lubcat> koreagrace: ...调戏bot后果自重。
<yunfan> cfy: 难道不是？上好多回了
<lubcat> 哈哈
<happyaron> yunfan: 他好像有延时功能
<cfy> yunfan: 最近没看到.....
<debianer> 天书棋坛现在不能用了
<yunfan> 在 fvw的 googlecode里
<happyaron> debianer: 咋了？
<yunfan> 应该是 vimhappy这个用户名
<koreagrace> 不调戏了,以后还找算到这里来混的.....
<happyaron> debianer: 说说
<cfy> happyaron: 水牛用什么做得bot?
<yunfan> cfy: 上周他还找我了 俄
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。
<ufo_> koreagrace：版本多
<yunfan> happyaron: 哪个？
<ufo_> koreagrace选哪个呢
<koreagrace> 最新的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 貌似上次我的/home没有被我格式化前是你给我大小眼的配置的
<koreagrace> 还是贪上面的东西新
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 俄 大概吧
<ufo_> 我是说支持的linux多
<ufo_> 不知道选哪个
<yunfan>  fvw的要特殊版本的lua 不好玩
<yunfan> 哪天我找个c的来
<koreagrace> 但还是前一个版本稳定
<ufo_> 没有ubuntu
<yunfan> 用 lua写功能 这样不是很好么
<ofan> 搜不到
<ufo_> 也么有雨林木风
<cfy> yunfan: C程序员，喜欢自己实现么？
<ofan> 用py写
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 好的，我等你两天，就把大小眼的进化版给我
<cfy> happyaron: do you heta M$?
<yunfan> cfy: 难道是god赐你的代码？
<cfy> happyaron: do you hate M$?
<ufo_>     *   Feisty Fawn (7.04)
<ufo_>     * Fedora 7
<ufo_>       Fedora Core 6
<ufo_>     * Debian Etch
<ufo_>     * OpenSUSE 10+
<ufo_>     * Mepis
<ufo_>     * Mandriva
<cfy> yunfan: 啥。。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 有py的 默认那个用select的 参数有问题
<cfy> - -!
<ufo_>     * Xandros
<^k^> ufo_:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<huangg> 。。
<cfy> ufo_: +q....+b...
<yunfan> 我的广播机器人就是用  py的 irclib做的
<happyaron> cfy: 有啥可恨的。
<yunfan> 接口很不爽
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。那你恨啥呢？我随便问问
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，没想过
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里有进化版？
<happyaron> yunfan: 自己写一个。
<cfy> happyaron: 好吧。。。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 是阿 可以自己写一个 到时候你们等着受死吧 哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 能够支持ipv6和ssl加密的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 何必呢? 放国外vps不就行了
<happyaron> yunfan: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 115的服务器真烂。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 。。我没有钱买,,还有，我想跟大小眼培养感情
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: - -
<happyaron> cfy: 你去应聘，帮他们修修。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是有电脑么
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> happyaron: 钱的问题吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ，，，
<roylez_> 99人呢
<cfy> roylez_: .
<roylez_> cfy: 有好事没？
<cfy> roylez_: 生活大爆炸s04e10出来了。
<yunfan> 早看过了 不过瘾
<roylez_> cfy: ...连续剧无视
<cfy> ...不是吧。。。。
<ofan> 等完结了再下
<roylez_> cfy: 难道你是美眉？
<cfy> roylez_: 那哈里波特？
<yunfan> 哈利波特大好玩
<roylez_> cfy: 不看，无聊
<ofan> yunfan: google code上搜不到vimhappy
<cfy> roylez_: 看电视剧就是女的？
<roylez_> cfy: 几乎就是了，我周围没有见过看连续剧的男士
<ishagua> irc 里有discuz! 频道吗
<cfy> roylez_: ...好吧。
<roylez_> cfy: 求玉照...
<cfy> roylez_: @_@
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/Noe7R.jpg
<yunfan> ofan:  CyrusYzGTt  http://code.google.com/p/ubluabot/
<ofan> 求玉照~~~
<cfy> roylez_: 这啥？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: dont bore me again
<roylez_> cfy: 日本帅哥
<cfy> ofan: roylez_ ishagua 女的，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 。。。。怎么要求gmail登录？？？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不晓得
<koreagrace> 谁知道黑客频道?
<ofan> cfy: who?
<cfy> ishagua: 今天怎么上irc了？
<yunfan> 我靠 free.fr 这个域名解封了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ............
<cfy> ofan: ishagua
<ishagua> O:-)
<ofan> cfy: 你咋知道
<ishagua> 叫我干啥阿
<koreagrace> 黑客频道,谁知道呀?
<roylez_> ishagua: 玉照交出来...
<ishagua> ;-)
<cfy> ofan: 我的站长我怎么不知道？
<CyrusYzGTt> koreagrace§ #black-hot
<CyrusYzGTt> koreagrace§ #black-hed
<cfy> ishagua: 交玉照。。。。。
<ofan> 求玉照~~~
<ishagua> :'(哪里有阿
<ofan> cfy: 你的什么站？
<cfy> ishagua: 这问你阿。。。
<ishagua> 同求
<cfy> ofan: ishagua 的站阿。
<koreagrace> only myself...........!
<cfy> ofan: 我是小版主XD
<ofan> cfy: 哦 啥类型的?
<cfy> ofan: 技术吧。
<ishagua> 破论坛:'(
<ofan> 看看
<ofan> 占个id
<MaskRay> 某 sqlite 有很多表，都有 name,score 字段，如何把每个 name 的总得分求出来？
<jzmer> 能不能推荐几个 freenet 上的好网站？
<cfy> ishagua: 如果每天多发点贴，是不是好点？
<cfy> MaskRay: select sum(score) from tab; ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 每个总分？
<cfy> 好几个score?
<ofan> yunfan: Your client does not have permission to get URL /p/ubluabot/ from this server.
<ofan> yunfan: 怎么访问不了..
<MaskRay> cfy: 表很多，我现在只会 select a.name,a.score+b.score+... from a,b,... where a.name = b.name and b.name = ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 写pl吧。。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 俄 那要问 fvw himself了
<ofan> cfy: 地址阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 求每个人的总分，sql 有方便的写法吗
<yunfan> 阿 tircd这个项目不错
<cfy> ofan: http://www.pc-pub.com/
<yunfan> 你们去看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。
<yunfan> tweet代理了
<yunfan> a  google code改版了
<debianer> yunfan: 怎么改版？
<yunfan> debianer: 看页面风格
<cfy> MaskRay: 写个程序怎么样？多大的数据库？
<happyaron> debianer: 天书棋谈怎么不能用了？
<pocoyo> cfy: bash 里循环打印 hello world 10次怎么打?
<mflex> 请教 哪里能下到版本比较好的 C 标准啊
<hkkk> 我能上网  ping通127.0.0.1  却ping不通www.baidu.com 是什么原因？
<MaskRay> cfy: 很小，但是表很多
<cfy> MaskRay: 那导入perl,hash
<MaskRay> cfy: 纯 sql 有什么办法？
<mflex> 最好 各版本历史 差异 都有讲， 原版标准也行 怎么找不到呢...
<cfy> pocoyo:  for i in {1..10};do echo $i;done
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚，我也用得不熟。
<pocoyo> cfy: 10可以换成某个变量不能?
<yunfan> 有个好想法
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以
<cfy> pocoyo: 你的bot用什么写的？
<pocoyo> cfy: ......
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<lubcat> 手写的
<cfy> lubcat: 指语言
<cfy> 或者工具
<pocoyo> cfy: lisp 正则呗.
<cfy> pocoyo: erc?
<blueghost> bbc 的博客收不到了
<pocoyo> cfy: (add-hook 'erc-insert-post-hook  .
<wowoto> pocoyo, ;
<cfy> whois pocoyo
<lubcat> \/
<pocoyo> wowoto: ;)
<cfy> pocoyo: MaskRay 我的erc有点设置问题。怎么让它登录后，再进入channel?
<wowoto> 呵呵
<pocoyo> cfy: 你想先进入channel 再登录?
<a931bw> juka suka san
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是，先登录，再进入channel,这样cloak才有好效果
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 设置 erc-after-connect，
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的上到
<pocoyo> cfy: 我的 cloak 设置 group 后 也这样 不会.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的配置上到git ubuntu了么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我的 erc-settings.el
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 我不会.
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，总算进去了。。。。
<pocoyo> 不知道咋说.
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦，我看看maskray的好了。
<debianer> google code怎么改版了？改成什么样子了？
<RomCenter> 谁会编程？
<cfy> debianer: ?你进去看不就知道了？
<RomCenter> 用python？
<yunfan> 什么是编程
<cfy> RomCenter: 如果你要求不高的话，反过来问XD
<yunfan> 瞎扯吧 蟒蛇跟编程怎么扯一块了
<RomCenter> 用ubuntu 啊
<RomCenter> 你说的是手机
<pocoyo> cfy: TOTAL=10
<pocoyo> for i in {1..$TOTAL};do echo  "Hi";done
<pocoyo>  
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个怎么不行?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.newone.org/articles/2763.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 再爆 root 帐号提权漏洞 « NewOne
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 已经不能用了。
<yunfan> happyaron: 不是吧
<nemo_lian> 那个漏洞好像是服务器开启了一个服务才会有
<happyaron> yunfan: 已经修了啊。
<nemo_lian> 我亲自事了，桌面版不能提权
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...谢谢，唉～不过根据天朝子民的习惯，一般很少去更新的，
<happyaron> nemo_lian: 是修复了。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 可是不是所有人都用了补丁阿
<cfy> pocoyo: zsh可以，我再看看
<RomCenter> 那是干嘛的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 那写个循环吧？while?
<happyaron> yunfan: 新闻发的前几天，ubuntu已经向所有支持的版本push了更新。
<nemo_lian> 哦
<pocoyo> cfy: 不会写.
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 除非有类似PackageKit的提醒
<yunfan> happyaron: 我没有upgrade阿
<happyaron> yunfan: 你是904?
<cfy> pocoyo: 稍等
<yunfan> happyaron: 是的 我这台机器是 1004 工作及是 904
<RomCenter> :)
<happyaron> yunfan: 你的1004能提权么？
<RomCenter> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 更新也应该覆盖旧的版本才对，我这边的Fedora 有人还在用fc2
<happyaron> yunfan: 我用新内核是提不了权的，2.6.37-8-generic
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 更新也应该覆盖旧的版本才对，我这边的Fedora 有人还在用fc2 fc4
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<yunfan> happyaron: 那倒是没试过 我有个另外的 从 hackernews上搞来的程序 可以在我的机器上提全 而且卡死 nnd
<RomCenter> window格了装ubuntu好不习惯啊
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu确实是替换原来的。
<RomCenter> 什么都不会用
<happyaron> yunfan: 我这里出现僵尸进程，但是无法提权。
<lubcat> 习惯总不是一蹴而就的
<happyaron> RomCenter: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 桌面培训
<yunfan> happyaron: 那个据说对1004无效 但是对 1104好像可以 是有人报告的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 嗯，谢谢，我看看有谁的电脑没升级，，:-)，看看有没有爱情动作3D大片
<happyaron> yunfan: 1104的内核我在用，没事
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 弄好了.
<RomCenter> happyaron 恩，学习学习
<yunfan> happyaron: 也许是你的版本号已经上升了
<lubcat> 这个月不是有讲座么？
<happyaron> yunfan: 可能吧
<happyaron> lubcat: 呃，没想呢。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 真快，ubuntu内核又更新了
<lubcat> happyaron: aron主讲？
<happyaron> 2.6.37-rc5
<RomCenter> 那个elinks好用吗？
<yunfan> happyaron: 都没arch狠阿
<happyaron> lubcat: 非，我组织的。
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯？
<happyaron> yunfan: 2.6.37-rc5
<lubcat> 哦。
<yunfan> happyaron: arch不是滚动更新么
<happyaron> yunfan: 那是geek用的发行版
<yunfan> happyaron: 呵呵
<cfy> pocoyo: n=10;i=0;while ((i++<n)) ;do echo $i;done
<Kandu> happyaron: ppa 打包，啥時候開講？
<yunfan> 慎言阿 在人家的地盘要小心
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃，暂时没时间。
<pocoyo> cfy: 嗯. 真不喜欢bash的循环.
<ofan> 为何我udev里挂载btrfs分区不行，手动挂载就正常
<apostatedpriest> happyaron, geek專用不是gentoo?
<ofan> re~阿
<jiero> 为啥刚才大家都说Nexuiz的logo不是中文呢。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，perl就好了XD
<yunfan> 还真是中文
<gebjgd> jiero: 因为那是logo
<yunfan> 来试试 spam
<gebjgd> jiero: 是什么都无所谓
<gebjgd> jiero: 不是名字
<jiero> 反正Nexuiz已经死了～
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: 不是，折腾累了可以用arch
<apostatedpriest> happyaron, ……
<apostatedpriest> happyaron, 感情用arch叫geek，用gentoo叫折騰了？
<ofan> apostatedpriest: 用gentoo考验耐性
<apostatedpriest> ofan, 呃……
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哈哈，你说的是对的
<gebjgd> pangyu: ???
<gebjgd> pangyu: 路由的问题？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 刚刚我reset的时候，没有长按
<pangyu> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> pangyu: 恩。正常。路由工作时间长了就这样
<pangyu> gebjgd: 要长按才能reset
<microcai> apostatedpriest:  me gentoo
<pangyu> gebjgd: 现在好了
<MaskRay> pocoyo: i=0; while [ $i -lt 10 ]; do echo $i; let i+=1; done;    sh 的用法…………
<pangyu> gebjgd: 浪费我半天时间，nnd
<microcai> ofan:  考 CPU 的耐性
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你论文交了没？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 而且没用 seq，很通用
<apostatedpriest> microcai, 我知道你是Gentoo，原來打過照面的，MeaCulpa也是。
<microcai> apostatedpriest:  ... ...
<microcai> apostatedpriest:  有问题么？
<apostatedpriest> microcai, 怎麼了？
<apostatedpriest> microcai, 沒有，就是專門給我說個 me gentoo 就沒有必要了……
<microcai> apostatedpriest:  来 #gentoo-cn 问 gentoo 的问题啊
<gebjgd> pangyu: 都答完辩了
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ...
<apostatedpriest> microcai, 呀，那裡當年冷清，而且我目前也沒有問題。
<microcai> apostatedpriest:   没用过的不懂的 .. 问了也白问
<gebjgd> pangyu: 等毕业证了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 恭喜恭喜
<gebjgd> pangyu: 谢谢
<bsw> 也许你还只是个学生，也许你刚参加工作不久，也许你没有和公安，工商，政府等部分打交道，没有“求”于他们，对共党和政府的认知，还只是停留在每学期都有的政治教科书上，或者天天看的新闻连播电视里，也许你对这个blog的观点相差很远，非常排斥，认为不可的事情，不会发生在你的身上，甚至身边。但是请你仔细的阅è
<apostatedpriest> microcai, 什麼叫“沒用過的不懂的”？
<microcai> gebjgd: 我在等肄业证 ....
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我开始写了，应该也快了
<gebjgd> microcai: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> bsw§ please use utf-8 ,
<microcai> apostatedpriest:  ... 没用过 gentoo 的不懂啊，你问了也白问啊
<apostatedpriest> bsw, 不要話打一半呀！
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我去图书馆了，以后聊。谢谢你了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 客气
<apostatedpriest> microcai, ……我用了3年了……
<microcai> apostatedpriest: 我是说这个频道
<microcai> apostatedpriest: 你因该去 #gentoo-cn
<apostatedpriest> microcai, 這個頻道很多人都用過的說……比如主席呀……
<bsw> apostatedpriest,哪个话打一半？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 薇菜MM,
<apostatedpriest> bsw, 但是请你仔细的阅……沒有了？
<microcai> apostatedpriest: 用过的也不行，必须是正在用的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ... unban 了啊
<apostatedpriest> microcai, ……
<mengfei> 设置了一个ftp，172.16.14.187，谁试试，看连不连得上
<roylez_> apostatedpriest: 哪冒出来的？我不认识你阿...
<apostatedpriest> 我剛才說什麼了，把microcai招惹了。
<apostatedpriest> roylez, ……
<bsw> apostatedpriest,哦，都在这个blog上 http://georgeincn.blogspot.com/
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我让哈皮龙兄 -b的
<apostatedpriest> roylez, 你為什麼要認識我？
<roylez_> ...
<cfy`> MaskRay: 还是不行阿。
<cfy`> MaskRay: 算了。我的配置的某些部分和你的不一样。
<mengfei> 设置了一个ftp，172.16.14.187，谁试试，看连不连得上
<Kandu> MaskRay: bash 這語言怎麼樣？簡潔不？優雅不？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  happyaron_ unban 的我 .. 加个下划线以免引起注意 ....
<apostatedpriest> roylez, 還有，不要說哪冒出來的。
<roylez_> ....
<apostatedpriest> roylez, 我也不是沒有事就吐兩個泡的那種。
<microcai> mengfei:  杭州电信无法访问
<apostatedpriest> roylez, 還算半半半活躍的說……
<Kandu> MaskRay: s/bash/shell script
<roylez_> apostatedpriest: 你话好多，id好长
<roylez_> ah_kevin: ...
<microcai> apostatedpriest:  ... .. 没啊 .. .. gentoo 的问题，gentoo 解决 ... 来这里问就不对了 .....
<MaskRay> Kandu: 以前看过一些，发现还是用通用的 bourne shell 比较好
<voidprayer> roylez, 很好，這樣就短了。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 唉～～年轻人 ，心术不正 如何 修真证道
<voidprayer> microcai, 嗯，是我。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  .. .. 那是佛门 .. 我不是如来弟子
<voidprayer> CyrusYzGTt, 大師快不要這樣賣萌了。
<Guest26424> t
<microcai> voidprayer: ?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，我問的就是 sh
<voidprayer> microcai, 我是apostatedpriest，以上。
<microcai> voidprayer: 怎么换马甲了啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: 感覺一會兒 i 一會兒 $i 很不統一的樣子
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我也不是
<MaskRay> Kandu: sh 毫无希望……不过通用
<reiv> a_post_at_ed_priest ??
<voidprayer> microcai, a字頭的是馬甲。
<voidprayer> microcai, 這個是原來的號。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似悟空是如来的私生子
<microcai> voidprayer:  ... ...
<microcai> voidprayer:  我也换一下马甲
<voidprayer> microcai, 好吧。
<alencox> hi
<voidprayer> alencox, 你不會用 /nick換嗎？
<kiss_kill> 干嘛要换呢？
<alencox> I'm alencox
<^k^> alencox, 好  20:54 
<voidprayer> kiss_kill, 好玩
<bsw> 马甲是个好东西
<voidprayer> alencox, 125.199.3.123把你暴露了。
<alencox> voidprayer:  .. .. .. 退出那么就看不到我换装了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 应该说是，女娲的无色石，受精的
<voidprayer> alencox, 所以我說125.199.3.123把你暴露了。
<alencox> voi
<voidprayer> CyrusYzGTt, 你很二……
<alencox> voidprayer:  ... 该死 ... 下次用肉鸡 ....
<voidprayer> CyrusYzGTt, 人家都換完馬甲了還冲木頭人說。
<kiss_kill> 无语
<voidprayer> alencox, 鄙人表示一切都是浮雲。
<yunfan> voidprayer: 这是我的错
<voidprayer> yunfan, 怎麼了……
<kiss_kill> 神马是浮云？
<CyrusYzGTt> voidprayer§ 哦，不就是对 alencox 说，我早就看到了
<yunfan> 最近我很少换马甲了 搞得 CyrusYzGTt都不适应
<voidprayer> CyrusYzGTt, 不，主要是你冲着microcai說的那個勁讓我想到大話西游的唐僧。
<voidprayer> yunfan, ……
<alencox> kenifanying:  hi
<voidprayer> alencox, 你就算搞肉機也不行。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 父神，你不要这样，我会被大小眼说的
<alencox> kenifanying:  I'm waiting for you
<alencox> voidprayer: why ?
<CyrusYzGTt> voidprayer§ .....
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 果然已经有了飘飘然的感觉 祝你永远健康
<voidprayer> alencox, 看我，voidprayer原來天天上的，就算IP不變，一換apostatedpriest就沒有人知道了。
<voidprayer> alencox, 你這個就算換了也不行。
<alencox> voidprayer: why ?
<voidprayer> alencox, 人格分裂之強大呀，哈哈哈哈。
<alencox> voidprayer:  ... ....
<voidprayer> alencox, ……看，人家都下了。
<alencox> CyrusYzGTt:  .. .. ... mesa alen cox ...
<alencox> voidprayer:  ..  昨天还崇拜我的 ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 我也该走了，晚安
<alencox> voidprayer:  ..  昨天他还以为我是真的 Alen Cox ....
<voidprayer> voidprayer, CyrusYzGTt崇拜你？
<alencox> voidprayer: kenifanying
<reiv> Alen Cox是哪位？貌似有点眼熟。
<voidprayer> alencox, 哦，要是Cy的話，我還打算再諷刺諷刺他呢。
<voidprayer> reiv, Alen Cox是哪位？完全不知道。
<voidprayer> 一切都是浮雲。
<yunfan> wtf
<yunfan> happyaron: 可以报告bug么 在这里
<alencox> voidprayer:  ... Linus 的弟弟
<MeaCulpa_> 。。。
<voidprayer> alencox, Linus是誰？
<reiv> Linus弟弟应该也姓
<reiv> L
<RomCenter> 怎么聊开了，不交流技术
<alencox> voidprayer: 我哥
<happyaron> yunfan: 不可以
<happyaron> yunfan: 没时间整
<MeaCulpa_> 出差一个月左手握力陡增
<reiv> 好吧。有人用glasses-mode吗？
<yunfan> happyaron: 俄 严重bug阿 影响我们做后端的
<voidprayer> alencox, 你是誰？
 * reiv 出差一个多月，体重猛增。
<alencox> voidprayer: Alen Cox ...
<MeaCulpa_> 今天泳池果然都是大妈
<alencox> voidprayer:  google it
<happyaron> yunfan: 我不是雇员 :)
<voidprayer> reiv, 只不過是個核心突出贡献者。不是什麼Linus弟弟，小弟還差不多。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa  lerosua说明天再议
<voidprayer> alencox, Alen Cox是誰？
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 好吧 以后再说 我手动解决先
<alencox> voidprayer: http://opensource.blog.51cto.com/62670/7602
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux的二号功臣-Alan Cox - 我爱开源 - 51CTO技术博客
<evensidematgun> ÔÚLINUXÓÐÄÇôÍøÂçµçÊǪ́
<^k^> evensidematgun:say 在LINUX有那么网络电视台 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
 * reiv 本人目前对中文的新闻都持质疑态度。
<voidprayer> alencox, 那和Alen Cox有什麼關係？
<yunfan> linux内核现在早已经不是业余人猿了
<alencox> voidprayer: ... ....
<yunfan> kernel基金会有报告 许多付费程序员在开发内核
<alencox> evensidematgun:  utf-8!!!!!!
<voidprayer> evensidematgun, gmlive
<jiero> 业余人员没时间看那么多文档。。。
<evensidematgun> exit
<kiss_kill> 什么时候我能参与内核就厉害了 嘎嘎
<voidprayer> alencox, I need an iPhone4
<alencox> yunfan: alencox 表示自己还在失业
<yunfan> alencox: 人都是要死的
<RomCenter> 有人读过内核源代码吗？
<alencox> yunfan:  ... ...
<yunfan> alencox: 何况是失业
<alencox> RomCenter:  alencox 表示没有
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 我讀過，要我給你念念嗎？我聲音很好的說。
<kiss_kill> 你很好玩
<alencox> RomCenter:  alencox 表示看过，没读过 .....
<voidprayer> yunfan, 說的好。
<alencox> yunfan: , ,, ,,, ,,,
<hkkk> 我只看过sys.c
<voidprayer> kiss_kill, “你”是誰？加上稱謂。
<RomCenter> 不，我才不要
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 沒有事的，不會聋你的狗耳的。
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  21:06 
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 不放心的話找阿龙買對氪金狗耳。
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 我來找話筒給你念。
<RomCenter> ^_^
<yunfan> 软件仓库里的软件收录的时候没测试么？
<yunfan> 或者说升级的时候
<voidprayer> yunfan, 有吧，QA不就做這個的嗎？
<yunfan> 但是现在我装的 python-event 就挂了 显然没有经过测试 俄
<voidprayer> yunfan, 那個自己解决。
<yunfan> 这怎么行 我用 ubuntu就为了懒得自己解决
<voidprayer> yunfan, 那你應該用Mac OS
<yunfan> voidprayer: 那个太2了
<voidprayer> 哪個Linux出問題也是自己解决。
<yunfan> 我不喜欢那界面
<voidprayer> yunfan, 反正不要用Windows
<voidprayer> 說錯了。
<voidprayer> 反正不要用LInux
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 成功了
<yunfan> win的话 我用个毛 event
<alencox> voidprayer:  ... .. gentoo 才是懒人的系统
<voidprayer> yunfan, 自己看GPL上面寫了，沒有任何WARRANTY
<yunfan> 根本撑不起来这应用
<voidprayer> alencox, 那是你不折騰。
<yunfan> 还是 lfs算了 nnd
<MeaCulpa_> alencox +1
<voidprayer> alencox, 看鄙人，先折騰Gentoo/FreeBSD，再折騰Hardened GCC，總之Gentoo有的我都折騰一次。一來給上面上傳bug作贡献，再者還能打發時間。
<alencox> voidprayer:  fedora 折腾一次 systemd , 系统死翘翘。 gentoo 折腾一次 systemd ... 立即搞定
<happyaron> ... systemd似乎是RH的人写的。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 我用了5年gentoo没看过手册，懒人
<reiv> voidprayer: stage1试过了？
<voidprayer> reiv, 現在搞Hardened GCC-4的不做Stage1能搞的起來？
<MeaCulpa_> Rh贡献的最多了，有钱有动机
<ofan> kill -9 都杀不掉的进程咋办？
<reiv> 当年破机器，折腾gentoo，现在好机器，不折腾了。
<voidprayer> reiv, 不手動自己先看LFS手冊搞gcc就算不錯了。
<MeaCulpa_> 为啥要hardengcc
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 好玩。
<reiv> voidprayer: Hardended只听过，没用过。
<MeaCulpa_> 有什么好处
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 監測有沒有buffer overflow bug
<yunfan> voidprayer: 你要是没事 可以给我共享劳动力 我是有堆idea要实现 我学编程就为了自己实现 俄
<happyaron> ofan: 用 sudo reboot
<MeaCulpa_> harden  gcc 编译处来的有啥好的
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 像fcitx 4.0之前都有buffer overflow vulnerability的。
<reiv> hardengcc应该有些软件不兼容吧
<alencox> RomCenter 居然临阵脱逃
<ofan> happyaron: ...
<voidprayer> yunfan, 那要看soiam兄教不教我了。
<voidprayer> reiv, 現在都兼容了。
<MeaCulpa_> void，这个很容易利用没
<yunfan> voidprayer: 教你什么？
<MeaCulpa_> buffer overflow
<alencox> MeaCulpa ?
<alencox> MeaCulpa_:  ?
<bsw> 原来在坐的各位，经常提到轮子，好像翻墙就是要和轮子有所挂勾，其实这个想法错了，也许有这个想法的人，把自由门当做了唯一的翻墙工具，因为每次使用时都会弹出一个轮子的网页，其实另一个工具可以什么网页不弹出，这就是---无界浏览，ps我不是推销的
<voidprayer> voidprayer, 我不知道。反正現在Gentoo官方的那個bug已經close了。至於fcitx那個bug是我提的，不了了之。
 * alencox bsw <== 特务？
<yunfan> 无界难道不是？
<MeaCulpa_> harden。。。
<reiv> 速度呀
<yunfan> happyaron: 你好速度阿
<reiv> harden据说很安全。
<happyaron> 我正看着这个窗口呢。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 黑客可以利用？
<voidprayer> happyaron, 真快。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 缓冲区溢出，如果方法对了就可能利用呗。
<happyaron> :)
<yunfan> 现在主要的代理软件都开始屏蔽色情站点了 俄 跟gfw一样了
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 我不懂，只是按照Gentoo Hardened的教程，有出錯就交bug
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 最後我也不知道怎麼溢出的。
<MeaCulpa_> 我就算用gentoo，也绝不会在生产机留着编译器，找死
<alencox> yunfan:  .. .. TG 扩大了在国外的影响嘛
<happyaron> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> 首先任何生产机都不应该有编译器
<bsw> 不会吧，又乱T人
<voidprayer> reiv, 據說，只是據說。
<yunfan> alencox: 额 那也不能和敌人一个阵线阿
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 有誰說要留了嗎？
<alencox> MeaCulpa 你可以只给 root 编译权限
<yunfan> 诶都没苦力用 苦恼阿
<alencox> MeaCulpa 去掉非 root 的 gcc +x 权限
<happyaron> bsw: 不要提这类东西，谁也不想看到这里被封
<voidprayer> yunfan, 你要做什麼，給我個頁面我看看。
<chris____> 图片地址中的pid，uid，bid分别是什么意思？
<yunfan> voidprayer: 东西太多了 我一天能产生10个想法 俄
<happyaron> yunfan: 那动笔写。
<happyaron> yunfan: 这样还可能有人看了用用
 * reiv 刚升级到firefox 4.0b4pre了。
<happyaron> yunfan: 不写也不做，那就是yy
<yunfan> happyaron: 额  都是懒人
<yunfan> happyaron: 我在做别的呢
<voidprayer> yunfan, 你給個頁面讓我看看。
<happyaron> reiv: b8pre 路过支持下
<MeaCulpa_> alen root我也不给
<yunfan> voidprayer: 我没页面
<voidprayer> reiv, 怎麼，對hardened 有興趣？
<reiv> 笔误，是b4
<bsw> happyaron，可以理解，不过追求自由的愿望谁难说不想
<voidprayer> yunfan, 那就不管了。我繼續看我的書。
<reiv> b8
<MeaCulpa_> 直接emerge -c bcc
<MeaCulpa_> Gcc
<happyaron> bsw: 找别的地方说去。
<yunfan> voidprayer: 你会什么 可以说说 等我写文章发注意的时候考虑下你
<voidprayer> yunfan, 寫文章？
<yunfan> bsw: 除非你们开发出for linux版 否则没有意义在这里
<happyaron> reiv: b8pre了吧。。
<bsw> 随便说一下而已，只是多少问题
<reiv> voidprayer: 对ardened没兴趣。现在不想折腾。
<yunfan> voidprayer: 是阿 我的想法都公布出来 public domain 发布的
<alencox> bsw:  ... .. 你们开发的无界？
<reiv> happyaron: 感觉速度比3.6.xx快了。
<MeaCulpa_> hoho
<happyaron> reiv: 当然。。。
<bsw> 我没本事
<yunfan> 有没有人试过 firefox on fb?
<bsw> 我没本事
<reiv> happyaron: 没status bar有点不习惯
<voidprayer> yunfan, 會什麼？我基本什麼都不會。C語言指針只剩基本用法還記得了。最近在看Haskell但是還不成气候。Pascal到是很熟。
<yunfan> 想试试在 fb上玩 vimperator
<chris____> 图片地址中的pid，uid，bid分别是什么意思？
<reiv> voidprayer: haskell很好。
<happyaron> reiv: 呵呵，我已经跟trunk好几个月了，很舒服。
<bsw> 如果你着手开发的话我可以帮你打打下手什么的
<voidprayer> yunfan, 底層的基本不會做。中间的小軟件只有學術。
<voidprayer> reiv, 師從soiamsa
<yunfan> voidprayer: 那你慢慢学吧 把c搞好 还有lua 还有自动机 字符串分析 这就是我的基本要求
<reiv> voidprayer: soiamsa很给力。
<yunfan> 看来搞个lua培训班不错
<yunfan> 可以培训不少苦力出来
<voidprayer> reiv, 不玩lua。考慮在學習生物方面的，可能會被要求學習perl，所以沒有時間學新的了。
<voidprayer> yunfan, 不玩lua。考慮在學習生物方面的，可能會被要求學習perl，所以沒有時間學新的了。
<MeaCulpa_> vimperator +1
<voidprayer> 打錯人了。
 * reiv 用来1周awesome，现在改compiz了。
<voidprayer> reiv, 嗯，我的Haskell都是soiamsa教的。
<reiv> voidprayer: 悲剧的我是自学的。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要不试试阿
<alencox> reiv:  compiz++ 吧
<voidprayer> reiv, 知道的。當初問誰會haskell，你和soiamsa回答了。我就記得你們两個。
<voidprayer> yunfan, 自動機是什麼？
<voidprayer> yunfan, 字符串分析？
<yunfan> voidprayer: 学了自然知道 不学说了也没用
<reiv> alencox: compiz 0.8，还不是compiz++。据说0.9很不稳定（gentoo forum）。
<voidprayer> yunfan, 不是，你不說我怎麼知道是哪裡學的。
<chris____> 怎么用wget下在网站上的全部图片啊
<reiv> voidprayer: 我学haskell前学过ocaml
<yunfan> voidprayer: 你学计算理论导论自然会学那个的
<yunfan> 还有其他计算机黑话
<yunfan> 话说 netsurf很给力
<voidprayer> reiv, 哦，我直接學Haskell的。後來在科大的一位師兄的指導下學的离散數學、群論和博弈論的基礎知識才继续看Haskell的Monad的。
<voidprayer> yunfan, 呃，我學計算機的動力都是先學習數學的說……計算理論什麼的完全不懂。
<yunfan> 那不是更好学么
<reiv> voidprayer: 我只学过离散数学。
<yunfan> 我就缺数学
<voidprayer> yunfan, 你教我吧。
<voidprayer> ……
<yunfan> voidprayer: 你自己看就是了
<bsw> alencox,无界不是我开发，只是被我找到的，用来翻墙挻好使，不会像自由门一样，每次弹出一个关于轮子的网页
<voidprayer> bsw, 說了，不要在這討論。
<voidprayer> bsw, 這裡都有記錄。
<voidprayer> bsw, 要說這個，你可以用email什麼的，總之不公開。
<voidprayer> yunfan, 好吧。我看我以後會不會够格。
<ofan> 又发现一个会haskell的~
<voidprayer> ofan, 誰？
<ofan> voidprayer: 就你
<reiv> 当年perl6火的时候，应该带动了一帮人学haskell吧。
<voidprayer> ofan, 我不會。
<alencox> bsw:  ... ... 这里不欢迎 windows only 的东西
<ofan> 很多么？
<reiv> 最早听说haskell就是那个时候。
<voidprayer> reiv, 呃，我先學haskell再學perl不成了怪物了？
<ofan> voidprayer: 额？
<reiv> voidprayer: 没啥。
<voidprayer> ofan, 我在學。
<reiv> haskell的binary太大了。
<bsw> 明白，搞个for linux的应该可以
<ofan> 有空得好好看看
<voidprayer> reiv, 我聽說haskell的時候是聽說語言風格上：Ada->Pascal->Modula->Modula-2->ML->Haskell，所以我學了Haskell
<reiv> voidprayer: ...
<RomCenter> 谁会linux下的MATHmatic？
<voidprayer> RomCenter, Mathematica？
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 那個和Windows下的一樣。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 恩
<bsw> 有源码就不难
<reiv> voidprayer: haskell的纯函数风格很特别。
<ofan> RomCenter: 这个都一样吧
<RomCenter> 没程序
<reiv> voidprayer: erlang会不？
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 安裝的東西到VeryCD中找。
<voidprayer> reiv, 不會，我Functional P就會一個Haskell。
<ofan> RomCenter: verycd上又
<ofan> 有
<reiv> voidprayer: lisp至少应该会一种.
<voidprayer> reiv, 覺得裡面純性的設計很好，Laziness的設計很初步。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 什么veryCD
<voidprayer> reiv, 呃……
<voidprayer> RomCenter, Verycd.com可以下載到盜版的安裝文件。
<reiv> voidprayer: lazy什么的，用的不好容易memory over flow.
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 下載前提示你這是違法行為。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 恩，我去找找
<voidprayer> reiv, 呃。但是Pure Strict Language不太好設計。
<alencox> reiv:  有 stack over flow 的，我还没听说过 mem over flow 的
<bsw> 另外，我觉的强迫自己使用ubuntu没有必要，xp已经够好用了，软件也丰富，操作也习惯了，用ubuntu，除非搞嵌入式
<reiv> alencox: 好吧，stack也是memory ...
<voidprayer> reiv, 此外我對Haskell要求函數用小寫開頭，类型用大學開頭十分不滿，就是為了a->Int這樣的設計也不能這樣呀。
<MopperWhite> DNS怎么设置啊？
<UU123> :-D不一定非得搞专业才用U撒
<MopperWhite> ？
<ofan> MopperWhite: /etc/resolv.conf
<bsw> 用ubuntu来办公，还不是时候吧？
<reiv> RomCenter: 用maxima或axiom替代吧。
<happyaron> bsw: 对于我来说，ubuntu已经够好了，xp除非是网银 XD
<voidprayer> bsw, 不，我是搞药物的，之前在做液體動力學和药物設計結合的設計的時候必須要用Linux
<voidprayer> reiv, Maxima和Mathematica不能比。
<reiv> voidprayer: 看看ocaml吧，语法可以自定制。
<RomCenter> reiv: 关键是作业必须用math
<voidprayer> reiv, Mathematica是重新設計的計算引擎，比Maple要快。
<reiv> voidprayer: axoim应该很强的
<bsw> 药物的程序要在linux下跑？
<ofan> mathmatica 8很nb阿
<voidprayer> reiv, Ocaml能純性嗎？
<voidprayer> ofan, 是呀，自然語義，太強了。
<yunfan> 说到 mathmetica 哪个会用的
<voidprayer> yunfan, 我……
<UU123> :-D不一定非得办公才用U撒,家庭使用还是足够了
<yunfan> 帮我找下 汉字字型
<yunfan> voidprayer: 这不就行了
<reiv> voidprayer: 不纯. PS: mldonkey用ocaml写的。
<voidprayer> yunfan, 不會。
<bsw> xp已经很现成，也很成熟的东西了，叫我放弃vc的ide改用vim，还真不习惯
<voidprayer> reiv, 我知道mldonkey是他寫的，在Gentoo上還提交了個bug
<yunfan> voidprayer: 我找原理给你看 我主要是不会 mathmetica
<voidprayer> reiv, 不過一般認為mldonkey并行不好。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 确定是verycd。com吗？
<ofan> bsw: 那就别强迫自己
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 嗯。在上面搜索Mathematica
<lubcat> 电驴。
<voidprayer> reiv, 寫錯了，OCaml
<ofan> RomCenter: mathmatica 8在豆瓣小组里已经有下载地址了
<voidprayer> reiv, 我學Haskell是有考慮之後做課題可能想學習一下并行計算的東西。
<reiv> voidprayer: 现在很多arm的bt机就是跑mldonkey的。
<ofan> RomCenter: 可以去看看
<bsw> 以前用linux，也只是用它的gcc等编译套件，源码还是通过samba在xp下通过sourceinsight改的
<voidprayer> reiv, 再說吧。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 输入网址后变成http://61.163.249.11/jsvnet/redirect/alarm.aspx?user=15617563730了，然后就什么也没有
<Use-Firefox> ...
<voidprayer> RomCenter, ... 用www.verycd.com呢？
<RomCenter> ofan: 在哪的？
<ofan> RomCenter: ==
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 还是不行，是http://7999.com/了
<voidprayer> romcenter你確定你沒有中毒？
<ishagua> 我回了了   O:-)
<ofan> RomCenter: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/15989400/
<bsw> ofan,ubuntu确实不好使，除非搞嵌入式，最近别的事情多，以后打算做个嵌入式的设备，到时候考虑使用linux在上面
<Use-Firefox> 21:32 -!- pocoyo [~pocoyo@unaffiliated/pocoyo] has left #ubuntu-cn
<RomCenter> ofan: 你说的地址在哪？
<Use-Firefox> ["阁下莫非就是当年华山论剑武功独步天下罕有其匹号称一朵梨花压海棠的少林寺智障大师收养的小沙弥低能的爱犬旺财踩扁的蟑螂小强曾滚过的一个粪球？"]
<Use-Firefox> ...
<yunfan> voidprayer: 你看下这个原理文章 http://www.matrix67.com/blog/archives/2907  然后我要你给我找 知和音 这两个字最接近的一些汉字
<voidprayer> reiv, 我也確實覺得Haskell中把RealWorld作為單子後，設計IO a类的隱函數這樣的想法实在太強了。
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 干嘛
<RomCenter> voidprayer: ubuntu还能中毒？？？？
<ofan> bsw: ub已经不错了
<reiv> voidprayer: 很有想法。
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 哦。那就是你DNS被強姦了？
<MopperWhite> 换DNS能翻墙吗？
<ishagua> 牛牛  杂都是捣蛋的阿 O:-)
<ishagua> 能
<voidprayer> reiv, 這個設計我已經到了痴迷的地步，所以不考慮lisp/ocaml之類的語言了。想把這個看好再說。
<reiv> voidprayer: 不过很难习惯。一般稍微有用点东西类型都是IO XXX的。
<bsw> 本来也想过使用ubuntu,可是我的笔记本里的网卡，摄像头和键盘都无法在ubuntu里得到很好的支持，就尽改回xp了，那几个linux分区还留在那儿，没去管它
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 怎么回事啊？
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 我不知道。不要問我了。問問其它人。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 什么网址都打不开了诶
<voidprayer> MopperWhite, 不能。
<ofan> erlang haskell都很值得学习
<MopperWhite> 啊？！
<reiv> voidprayer: 实际写程序就会发现monad IO很多时候很讨厌。
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 呃，你上的什麼網？
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 网通
<bsw> 除非ubuntu能支持这些，我才再去考虑用它，不过话说回来，ub启动速度加快了不少
<voidprayer> reiv, 呃，這個。原來寫隨機數的一個很簡單的程序我就很煩。但是後來看懂Monad了之後，我很病態的愛上了這點。
<voidprayer> reiv, 你就把我當成M吧。
<roylez_> voidprayer: ....
<voidprayer> roylez, ……
<roylez_> voidprayer: haskell党？
<voidprayer> roylez, 不敢。小弟Haskell水准很次的。
<reiv> voidprayer: 好吧。试图用haskell写一个VCD的处理程序，写的后面的郁闷了。后来一怒之下改用ruby，然后速度搞定。
<voidprayer> reiv, 這個確實……
<voidprayer> reiv, 效率是個問題呀。
<reiv> voidprayer: 不过能用haskell还是用haskell，haskell的执行速度还是不错的。而且是exe，在win32上比较方便。
<roylez_> 这里的确是非正常人类集散地
<ofan> 主要是haskell的库还不够多吧。。  我觉得haskell表示逻辑很好
<RomCenter> DNS被强奸了该怎么办？
<voidprayer> reiv, 你說這個效率問題是純粹的人的意識跟不上呢，還是確實增加的工作量？
<ofan> RomCenter: 换下dns
 * MeaCulpa 看不懂haskell
<voidprayer> RomCenter, sudo sh -c 'echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf' 試一下……
<RomCenter> ofan: 好深奥，用什么换
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 風險自負。
<reiv> voidprayer: 研究N年haskell，可能效率会上去。当年我学haskell的原因就是haskell的表达能力强(curry, first class function ...)。
<ofan> RomCenter: voidprayer 的就可以
 * MeaCulpa 最郁闷的就是，haskell的那些簇拥都说haskell很自然很简单，但我就是看不懂，唉，郁闷
<RomCenter> ofan: 用的路由
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 因為Haskell族多是數學家的思想。
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 我從來不說那東西很簡單。
<RomCenter> ofan: 能行吗？
<reiv> haskell的例子很优美。但是实际写出来的程序很容易一团糟。
<yunfan> 世界是不完美的
<ofan> RomCenter: 那你得改路由器上的dns
<reiv> 实际用的程序大部分是IO操作，很多东西都是stateful的。
<yunfan> 所以说 总有不协调
<voidprayer> reiv, 執行速度不錯？不也是C語言的3倍嗎？
<reiv> voidprayer: 你要和ruby比。
<RomCenter> ofan: 几个人用一个路由的呢？
<voidprayer> reiv, 果斷接受IO類吧。
<ofan> voidprayer: java server也差不多这速度
<voidprayer> ofan, 是這樣的。
<MopperWhite> 我要翻墙啊，翻墙啊！！！
<ofan> voidprayer: 所以这个性能是很不错的
<voidprayer> ofan, 最快的語言是C和ATS，後面速度差不多的就是Java Server/Haskell/Free Pascal了。
<reiv> haskell时候很算法的的东西。什么IO什么的最好没有。
<ofan> voidprayer: ats?
<MeaCulpa> voidprayer: 我喜欢Python, 罗嗦，臃肿，强大，友好，和我体型都般配
<RomCenter> voidprayer: c++也能在linux用？
<jzmer> voidprayer: ocaml 比 haskell 快
<voidprayer> ofan, ATS和C比內存占用很低。FreePascall和Java/Haskell比內存占用很低。
<reiv> 大部分时间，我开ghci当计算器用，还有就是处理采集的数据。
<voidprayer> Jzmer, 6.12出來之後就不了。详情請見debian網站的computer language benchmark
<reiv> ocaml可用的库实在太少。
<ofan> voidprayer: freepascal也没有gc吧
<voidprayer> jzmer, 特別是64bit 4核機，ocaml比較劣勢了。
<voidprayer> ofan, 沒有gc。
<roylez_> jzmer: 你们都是正常人不.... ocaml haskell
<voidprayer> ofan, 不過freepascal為什麼要gc？
<ofan> voidprayer: 跟c一样，如果不用gc，手动管理的话，内存占用都不会很大
<MeaCulpa> ocaml是法国教学语言吧
<MeaCulpa> 不过我因为mldonkey还留着ocaml
<reiv> ML现在估计就剩下ocaml了。
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, tualatrix不也是嗎？現在申請學校的時候，有個國外的生物信息學的導師還專門自動給我發個宣傳材料Python vs Perl，結果我回了個我學Haskell的……
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, TualatriX也是Python黨。
<reiv> Perl那个变量名字太BT了。
<reiv> python没ruby用起来舒服。
<voidprayer> ofan, ATS好像是個國內人做的
<MeaCulpa> Python VS Perl我在面试中经常回答
<ofan> voidprayer: 全名叫啥？
<voidprayer> ofan, Applied Type System
<MeaCulpa> 我的回答，:"Perl能做的简单的事情，awk和shell就能做且更快，perl能做的复杂的事情，Py做起来更简单"
<voidprayer> ofan, http://www.ats-lang.org/
<ofan> voidprayer: Thx
<MeaCulpa> voidprayer: 但是unix里面perl的availebility是无可比拟的
<voidprayer> 一個非純性的迫切求值語言
<reiv> 好吧，有人用tcl不？
<MeaCulpa> voidprayer: 出厂的unix都有perl 5.8.8, 这个太强了
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 好吧，那讓我們用Haskell寫個Haskell availability最強大的系统吧。
<MeaCulpa> voidprayer: 不可能
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 還有那是availability不是availebility
<MeaCulpa> voidprayer: 打错~~
<voidprayer> MeaCulpa, 你太ingelivable
<MeaCulpa> ...
<voidprayer> reiv, 呃……
<voidprayer> reiv, gc會直接大幅增加內存占用嗎？
<MeaCulpa> perl看来是不得不回避了
<reiv> tcl是我的工作语言。用的都要吐血。
 * MeaCulpa 估计要学习perl了
<reiv> voidprayer: gc什么的我不熟。。。
<voidprayer> ofan, gc會大幅增加內存占用嗎？
<voidprayer> ofan, ping!
<jzmer> 查了，最新结果差不多
<ishagua> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=309279
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 这是啥意思阿？？？Mail Delivery Subsystem ？？？
<ishagua> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=309279 :'(帮看看
<voidprayer> jzmer, 哦，那就是那四個并列。
<ishagua>  ^k^:  这个家伙是机器人是吗？？>:o
<voidprayer> 我FUD我可恥
<ofan> voidprayer: gc释放空间总是有延迟，而且还需要维护自身的结构
<voidprayer> ofan, 哦，那對於Haskell這樣語言不常用指針這樣的東西的（雖然我知道unbox/box這樣的東西，不過好像不那麼常用）情况，gc意義不大了？
<xiangfu> ishagua: 意思是 这个地址 directx@sohu.com  不存在。
<jzmer> ocaml 是可以用 pointer 的
<roylez_> cfy: 出来
<reiv> voidprayer: gc是用在自动分配内存的。lisp什么的就用了gc。
<reiv> voidprayer: gc和指针没什么关系吧。
<ofan> voidprayer: haskell需要的吧，空间是动态分配的，而且不需要显式的释放空间
<voidprayer> reiv, 我看wikipedia上說gc的優點，好像就說的是两次free空间、指針bug。所以我就說指針的事。
<ishagua> :'(原来这样子阿
<reiv> 不要new和delete（或malloc和free）的语言都要gc
<ofan> 不像c/c++ malloc了得记得free 否则这块就瞎了
<voidprayer> ofan, 這個層次的東西我不會。
<reiv> malloc不free还好。malloc了free 2次就郁闷了。
<ofan> voidprayer: 我了解也不多，简单说就是内存管理的策略不同..
<voidprayer> reiv, free*2會怎麼樣？
<jervis> 就是double free
<voidprayer> jervis, 然後呢？
<MaskRay> free 后清0
<jervis> 属于未定义的
<reiv> voidprayer: 基本是程序直接挂了。
<voidprayer> reiv, 哦。
<ofan> free后就野指针了，再free就segment fault
<jervis> 生活大爆炸 很搞笑阿，呵呵
 * reiv quit
<RomCenter> 网页打不开，客户端的东西能用是怎么回事啊？
<RomCenter> 求救吗
<RomCenter> 啊
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 不知道。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 那是什么强奸吗？
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 不懂。當初我只是說着玩的。
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 我猜是你的DNS有問題，是不是強姦我不知道了。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: ^_^你说的那个命令也不能解决啊
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 把/etc/resolv.conf再改回去吧。不行就斷線再連就可以改回來的。
<RomCenter> 直接输/etc/resolv.conf？？？
<pocoyo> 最近 论坛怎么没有bot了？
<pocoyo> happyaron: ^
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 嗯。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没有bot？
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 权限不够？？我的root啊
<voidprayer> RomCenter, sudo
<pocoyo> happyaron: 广告帖很少啊？
<lubcat> 求bot?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 看版主活动记录。。。
 * happyaron git和bzr都比hg舒服。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯？
<roylez_> cfy: ducky就是kbc自己的牌子吧？有没有必要买kbc键帽？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 比前几天好很多。
<cfy> roylez_: 不清楚。。。。不过abs的键帽据说容易占油，所以可以要买个pbc的
<cfy> roylez_: 我问败家馆，推荐我flico的键帽
<roylez_> cfy: 你怎么知道ducky的是abs键帽？
<void1> 键盘打油和男人的伤疤一样，是荣誉 :D
<cfy> roylez_: 貌似1087是abs的，其他的不知道。
<UU123> :-D
<cfy> void1: 呵呵。那我的笔记本键盘。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ...确实是，nnnd
<roylez_> cfy: 油了之后我就买kbc键帽吧，反正便宜
<cfy> roylez_: 呵呵。不过space键，enter键怎么换呢？
<happyaron> pocoyo: bot越少越好啊。
<void1> 油了继续用，说明这个键盘历史
<void1> 不过... ...我的hhk怎么还没油...
<yunfan> happyaron: 也未必
<roylez_> void1: 油也很难的吧，我的thinkpad用了至少3年才明显感觉到油
<yunfan> happyaron: freenode有防flood 一个bot承受不了那么大的信息量 要么你就被判定flood 要么你就慢慢的一条一条发
<happyaron> yunfan: 论坛。。。
<void1> roylez_: 键帽越好越难油呀，不过我的tp，1年多的时候，space开始油了
<yunfan> happyaron: 额
<Gann> debian下面的无线网卡驱动是哪个？
<jervis> twitter被墙得很彻底阿，有办法访问网站吗？
<RomCenter> 有人吗？
<^k^> RomCenter, ....  22:22 
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<RomCenter> 上不了网了啊
<RomCenter> 你的链接不行啊
<RobinGaryKingsKi> //help
<koreagrace> ylmf
<pocoyo> koreagrace: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<RomCenter> //help
<RomCenter>  ubuntu右上角的网络连接怎么调出来啊？？？
<koreagrace> 你要在开机启动项中先启用，再在面板中加入才能 看到
<RomCenter> 不是，是我把他删了然后又想用的，找不到了诶
<koreagrace> 就是在面板中
<koreagrace> 添加就行了
<Gann> 无线网卡灯不亮，怎么回事？按开关都不能打开了
<pocoyo> happyaron: pi5atsh03m9 为啥这个小号 前两帖带 链接 居然没有 等待批准？
<roylez_> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7453773762  可以买hjkl...
<cfy> roylez_: 这个能用么？能配合好么？
<roylez_> cfy: 你可以跟他说那个区域的要什么颜色的
<cfy> roylez_: 这个质量可以的？怎么看图很粗糙阿
<roylez_> cfy: kbc跟ducky合作的
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。我对换space和enter有点担心呵呵
<roylez_> cfy: ducky这个牌子后面就是kbc
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。我不太会换space和enter?
<roylez_> cfy: 这种不带space和enter等等
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。我不太会换space和enter.直接拔起来？
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。这样的阿
<roylez_> cfy: 我用拔键器也没拔下来enter
<cfy> 额。。。电脑太烂。放720p卡,只好再转换下。。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8167799946
<cfy> roylez_: 那怎么弄的？
<roylez_> cfy: 特殊键，abs
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道，我觉得我操心太多了，油了再说吧
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么拿下来呢？
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道...
<cfy> roylez_: 是啊，这种事情其实没啥。有用户说:由于换成了机械键盘，所以打油也上升到了一个新的高度。呵呵。
<cfy> roylez_: 我现在打笔记本的感觉好累。。。。
<roylez_> 我现在感觉还不是那么明显，也许因为我才用了一天吧
<roylez_> 其实x32的键盘还算舒服的，比T410强多了
<cfy> 嗯。我刚买来也没啥感觉。
<cfy> 呵呵。我是自带键盘
<voidprayer> reiv 不在了？
<voidprayer> ofan, 在吧？
<ofan> voidprayer: ？
<voidprayer> ofan, 能給一些比較易懂的垃圾收集的信息嗎？
<ofan> voidprayer: 实现还是啥？
<voidprayer> ofan, 不，基礎知識。
<voidprayer> wikipedia的頁面看完了。
<voidprayer> 不過還是不懂。
<MeaCulpa> 北京夜很多夜生活的地方网站都是wordpress做的嘛，不错
<ofan> voidprayer: 我觉得找个你熟悉的语言写的GC实现比较好理解
<pocoyo> roylez_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=309309 happyaron
<voidprayer> ofan, 哦，FreePascal方面拒绝提供GC，C語言我現在不敢保證我還能看懂了。Haskell的嗎？太麻煩了。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 给一夜看看
<pocoyo> happyaron: 一夜在哪儿
<pumba_> hello
<pumba_> is there any wireless ubuntu
<happyaron> pocoyo: 发邮件/站内信
<pumba_> expert that can help me?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 或者发短信
<^k^> pumba_, 好  22:52 
<pumba_> hmm....
<ofan> voidprayer: haskell的估计没有.. fp的我也不太清楚,c/c++写的倒是很多
<blueghost> bbc 的博客收不到了
<pumba_> I see only strange symbols :(
<ofan> voidprayer: http://www.iecc.com/gclist/GC-faq.html 这个faq不错
<Jagdwurst> voidprayer: 如果你有用C或者Pascal写过大量的松散地从heap里分配空间的经验，就会明白gc了，说不定也会有自己的collector构思
<blueghost> kde 非常好看啊
<RomCenter> ubuntu下怎么装双系统啊
<voidprayer> ofan, 謝謝。
<colin-shzsc> /topic
<colin-shzsc> 额，还不太习惯 irc
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 哦。目前我還不怎麼寫malloc/free這樣的東西。更多的只是計算。
<RomCenter> void怎么装双系统啊
<RomCenter> voidprayer: ubuntu下装双系统会吗？
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 分两個區。
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 然後先安裝Windows再重裝下Ubuntu
<voidprayer> Windows安裝到一個主要邏輯分區上，Ubuntu随便。
<ofan> voidprayer: 这个还带图的 不错~ http://chaoticjava.com/posts/how-does-garbage-collection-work/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How does garbage collection work?
<RomCenter> voidprayer: ubuntu下装fedora啊
<voidprayer> 謝謝。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 啥是母鸡倒/？
<voidprayer> ofan, 謝謝
<voidprayer> RomCenter, ……
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 這個想法太卧槽了。
<ofan> voidprayer: np~
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 神码意思？
<voidprayer> ofan, 我看了一下，上面說和手動的差不多。那為什麼之前你有說有GC的語言比沒有GC的語言的程序要占內存大呢？
<basncy> 问个问题：如果我想把我系统克隆到移动硬盘上，是不是用uclone的克隆功能，克隆本机根分区到移动硬盘的某linux分区，然后再装grub,改写/etc/fstable里的UUID就可以了？
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 就是完全沒有必要。
<voidprayer> basncy, 似乎可以。如果機器硬件差別不大的話。
<RomCenter> voidprayer: 想试试服务器方面的啊
<ofan> voidprayer: 因为不是立即释放的阿，一般是到达某个临界点或者触发其它条件GC才开始释放没有用的空间..
<voidprayer> RomCenter, 如果真想安裝，分個區給 Fedora就直接像Ubuntu一樣安裝就好。
<voidprayer> ofan, ……好惡心。如果立即釋放呢？
<ofan> voidprayer: 那就跟全手动没啥区别了
<basncy> voidprayer, 嗯， 那我试试看。我硬件驱动跟内核有关，我现在还没有装任何第三方驱动，全是内核自己的，我猜想应该没问题
<voidprayer> ofan, 有沒有說法就是一次一次手動釋放，和到一定時候再一起釋放比要慢什麼的。
<voidprayer> basncy, 哦。我原來做過個Gentoo的随身盤，在各種電腦上都可以跑。
<caleb-> gc 只是为了简化内存管理吧？
<voidprayer> basncy, 過程中沒有看到要改fstab之外的其它東西。
<voidprayer> caleb-, 嗯。
<voidprayer> caleb-, 只是對之前ofan的一些話不太理解。
<caleb-> 效能一般而言肯定是低阶语言较好
<ofan> voidprayer: 对，有这种可能，如果GC一次要释放很多，那就可能影响程序运行，所以有很多不同的GC策略
<basncy> voidprayer, 我想弄在移动硬盘 里，我觉得 要把里面的UUID改成我移动 硬盘 相应分区的UUID，不然在挂载home分区 的时候会出问题
<voidprayer> ofan, 啊？就是逐步釋放反而快了？
<voidprayer> basncy, 嗯。就是這樣。
<voidprayer> basncy, 驅動一般是核心提供。因為Ubuntu的核心一般是驅動全部自帶，所以問題不大。
<basncy> voidprayer, 好，我试试， thanks
<voidprayer> basncy, 嗯。
<ofan> voidprayer: 这个要看实际情况吧.. 如果很频繁的free 也会影响性能，GC攒到一起释放也许会更快
<voidprayer> ofan, 哦。
<caleb-> 其实就是程序员想偷懒呗
<voidprayer> ofan, 我明白了。不說那些扯的話，也就是說Haskell/Java那些程序比Pascal/C/ATS那些占用內存多是表像。
<caleb-> 不想偷懒的写机器码
<wangxing> 大家好，我想问下已经装了ubuntu，还能不能再装其他版本的ubuntu？
<voidprayer> ofan, 給他們十分苛刻的執行環境也能跑了？
<voidprayer> wangxing, 可以。
<Jagdwurst> voidprayer: 不一定
<thorne> 装其他版本的意义不大吧
<wangxing> 现在是32位的，想体验下64bit的
<caleb-> voidprayer: 多一层 vm 肯定占内存的吧
<Jagdwurst> voidprayer: Haskell/Java本身的runtime就大
<ofan> voidprayer: 恩 那样gc应该会自动调整，java都能在手机上跑~
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 哦。這樣。
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 我注意到上次在FreePascal的mallinglist問過我說FreePascal的程序執行內存占用能是C語言的1/200~1/3（來自shootout debian benchmark）
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 我問是怎麼回事。
<wangxing> 刚刚试了wubi安装，没菜单。装多个ubuntu怎么装，搜苏什么关键词
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 他們說是FreePascal用的标准庫多對內存控制很嚴格。
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 如果gcc配合uclibc可能就差不多了。
<caleb-> voidprayer: C 的库可以换的
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 這個和你說的runtime是一個意思嗎？
<Jagdwurst> voidprayer: 应该是的
<caleb-> voidprayer: 跟 glibc 比当然省
<zkwlx> 大家，py怎样非阻塞的执行外部程序，os.system和subprocess好像不行哎
<Jagdwurst> voidprayer: 如果数据量大了，这些runtime的库所占的比例就小了。无所谓的
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 哦。
<caleb-> shared library 的好处之一
<freshj> 请问下vim的组是哪个？
<Jagdwurst> voidprayer: 有时数据复杂了之后手动free是很难的，因为互相之间有引用。这时候，或者重新设计数据结构，或者换个有GC的语言，或者自己实现个GC
<voidprayer> Jagdwurst, 哦。
<voidprayer> caleb-, 這個確實，FreePascal在Linux下目前還是靜態編譯的說。
<ofan> freshj: #vim-cn
<freshj> 哦 谢谢
<Jagdwurst> 没明白什么“组” ..:D
<freshj> 应该叫频道。。
<Jagdwurst> 还是 ofan 善解人意 xxD
<freshj> vim-cn里面只有两人。。
<Colin-shzsc> 用 empathy 上 irc 会看不到是谁在说话？
<ofan> freshj: 恩 人少~
<Colin-shzsc> 我对 irc 还很不熟悉……
<Jagdwurst> 简体中文的只有这里有个
<Jagdwurst> 有人
<ofan> freshj: 但是我们很有激情~
<ofan> freshj: 你常驻了就变仨了..
<freshj> 呵呵 我刚刚开始学习vim，想进来看看vim大牛们聊天。:)
<caleb-> freshj: 直接在这讨论得了
<thorne> vim我只会i a w q什么的
<caleb-> freshj: 这里也常讨论 arch / gentoo / emacs / fvwm / opera 啥的
<Jagdwurst> freshj: vim大牛们一般都很低调， 见不到聊天
<ofan> freshj: 其实还有俩常驻的 哈
<Jagdwurst> 前两天看到这个： http://mail.pm.org/pipermail/losangeles-pm/2010-September/002038.html
<Jagdwurst> vim 里做 presentation
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 闲的
<Jagdwurst> happyaron:  xD
<thorne> vimer.cn站点上还有vim里发邮件 看糗百 ....
<thorne> 的文档
<freshj> 他们真能折腾啊。我用vim就是想用来编辑tex文档的。。。
<Jagdwurst> freshj: 因为快到圣诞了，上星期几乎每天都有presentation要做， 平时都用beamer写的，前两天见到那个，也想试试 xD
<Jagdwurst> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jima/2589220308/in/photostream/
<Jagdwurst> 看样子 Wall 用的也是vim:    http://aero.sarang.net/blog/2008/05/16/20080515_11.jpg
<caleb-> 大牛一般也很懶的
<Jagdwurst> http://aero.sarang.net/blog/2008/05/16/20080515_08.jpg
<caleb-> 用現成好用的就好
<caleb-> Linus 都用 redhat / fedora
<freshj> 腊肠
<Jagdwurst> ...
<caleb-> 不少内核开发者用 gnome / gnome-terminal
 * caleb- 觉得 gnome-terminal 超难用
<freshj> 我前两天看新闻说 gnome-termianl里面可以直接google搜索的
<caleb-> 弄个脚本啥的, 啥 terminal 都行吧
<thorne> 之前ubuntu-tweak的作者写了个script google搜索
<freshj> 我说的就是ubuntu-tweak的作者写的脚本
<thorne> sigh ym
<freshj> http://imtx.me/archives/1577.html
<YiMing> 最近有讲座安排么？
<kiss_kill> 睡不着阿，有人吗？
<kiss_kill> 拒绝私聊 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> .t taizhou
<kiss_kill> .w taizhou
<alvin_rxg> op 不在
<kiss_kill> 怎么bot的功能没法用了？还是我记错了
<kiss_kill> ？
<kiss_kill> 哦 呵呵
<GUN^ROSE> 类似于反恐精英的那个游戏叫什么名子？
<kiss_kill> 多少人没睡阿？
<kiss_kill> CF
<alvin_rxg> taizhou 台州？泰州？虽然从ip看是泰州……但拼音对于bot而言……
<kiss_kill> 泰州
<alvin_rxg> GUN^ROSE: 类似的有很多…… 推荐 urbanterror
<hitman06> who kiss_kill
<kiss_kill> 算了 睡觉
<alvin_rxg> GUN^ROSE: http://is.gd/iz0P1  这有很多类似 CS 的游戏
<^k^> ⇪ title: All Games | Linux game database
<GUN^ROSE> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，看看去
<YiMing> .t tianjing
<YiMing> 没有bot功能么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 咱搭个twitter api吧= =
<ycerror> *** ycerror (~ycerror@113.57.244.67) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<ycerror> *** Topic is '当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs'
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<YiMing> 请问怎样私聊？
<cfy> RavenChan: 不会阿。这个怎么搭的？
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 我睡了。
<ultimatebuster> 用python模拟logic circuit
<ultimatebuster> http://openbookproject.net//py4fun/logic/logic.html
<cfy> gebjgd: 现在几点？
<gebjgd> cfy: 你猜
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你那现在几点？
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 一共有24个时区，你可以猜。机率是1/24
<cfy> gebjgd: 19点？
<cfy> ultimatebuster: ...
<cfy> 18?
<ultimatebuster> 不是。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 没说你。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 18?
<ultimatebuster> 哦。
<gebjgd> cfy: 不对
<bao_> 凌晨一点
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 13点？
<bao_> 我来猜
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 不是。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你不是加拿大？
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 是的。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 哦，那是几点？
<ultimatebuster> 12
<cfy> 14?12?
<cfy> 哦。
<ultimatebuster> 冬时制
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 要允许有1h的误差，呵呵
<cfy> ...这个我怎么会知道。。。
<ultimatebuster> 那就是1/8的机率了。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 冷么？
<ultimatebuster> 有空调，不怕。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 怎么感觉你这么喜欢算概率？
<ultimatebuster> 数学课正在将概率。。。。。
<ultimatebuster> 讲
<cfy> ultimatebuster: ok,我要看从同学那里拷贝过来的哈里波特了。。。。
<ultimatebuster> .....
<ultimatebuster> shit movie.
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你没机会吧，呵呵。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 怎么了？
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你是大学？
<cfy> 高中？
<ultimatebuster> 高中。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 其实我觉得那个概率不是1/8
<ultimatebuster> 不0.5的时区。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 0.5?
<ultimatebuster> 有0.5的时区。
<cfy> 哦。
<bao_> 来自sudbury
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 全是1个时区的话，算1个时区的误差。概率多少？
<bao_> Saturday, 11 December 2010, 12:09:37 EST
<bao_> there ya go
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 不能这么说。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 那怎么说？
<ultimatebuster> bao_: 是VPN
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 要看你的percentage error是多少。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: .
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 这个是啥？正确率？
<ultimatebuster> 不知道。
<ultimatebuster> 没用中文学过这东西。
<cfy> 无聊概率题阿
<ultimatebuster> 这有点是化学课学的误差
<cfy> 我是1/24的概率猜，然后允许+-1的误差。
<cfy> 算猜中的概率。
<cfy> 我觉得要从面积入手。可惜我已不是高中。。。不会了。。。。
<cfy> 明天问问
<ultimatebuster> +-1的误差就等于说是你才一个点等于才3个点。
<ultimatebuster> 3/24  = 1/8
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 就这样？
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 我觉得你正在复杂化这个东西。
<ultimatebuster> 这不是高考。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你也要高考？
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 不要。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你人在哪？
<ultimatebuster> ontario
<cfy> 我的词典里没这个词。。。
<ultimatebuster> ...
<ultimatebuster> 代表你需要换词典了
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 够用了。你那是地名。。。
<ultimatebuster> 安大略。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 哦，中文我也不知道。。。
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 多伦多那个地方。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 寂静山林The Sounds Of Silence - 12. Tim's Lullaby 摇篮曲 - (0:03/3:52)
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 这个词我倒是听说过。
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<MengXingHun> 大家晚上精神好
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: wow..
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ultimatebuster> 早上。
<ultimatebuster> 中午。
<MengXingHun> ultimatebuster, 额..
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 嗯。是1/8.
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 我不用高考。只要平均分高于一个分数想到哪里就可以去。
<ultimatebuster> 除非去米国。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你不同国家。。。。。
<MengXingHun> 加拿大的大学没有录取分数线么？
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ultimatebuster> 有啊。
<MengXingHun> 有，那你还说想去哪里都可以
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ultimatebuster> "平均分高于一个分数"
<cfy> .
<ultimatebuster> 11年级高于一个分数
<MengXingHun> 1点？
<ultimatebuster> 加上12年级上半学期的分数。
<MengXingHun> 埃，不知道了....
<ultimatebuster> 恩，挺复杂的。
<MengXingHun> 你这 十二年级 听着绕口
<MengXingHun> @@
<ultimatebuster> ，，
<ultimatebuster> 。。
<ultimatebuster> 目前11年级。
<ultimatebuster> 高2？
<ultimatebuster> 平均分在94左右晃。
<MengXingHun> 我需要先做几个减法运算，才可以得出结果
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: 没关系，我可以等你。
<MengXingHun> :D
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 快拿出octave...
<ultimatebuster> octave?..
<ultimatebuster> 不是音乐上的单词吗。。。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 是阿，音调，也是一个软件
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 我说matlab,这你知道吧。
<MengXingHun> octave 是什么意思?
<MengXingHun> @@
<MengXingHun> ^k^
<ultimatebuster> 知道
<ultimatebuster> matlab 太讨厌了。用matplotlib
<cfy> 一个软件的名字。
<cfy>  High-level interactive language for numerical computations
<cfy> 哦。
 * cfy 看电影去。
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 无聊。
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 在这多晃晃。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你那盗版怎么样的？
<cfy> ultimatebuster: ?盗版
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 网速咋样?
<cfy> ?....
<MengXingHun> 一个 100MB 的文件 ，假设md5 hash : 123456789  .然后分为 若干分块，分别计算每个分块的 md5 hash,
<MengXingHun> 然后根据这些 分块的 hash 怎么重组呢？
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 能够不用盗版就不用盗版
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ultimatebuster> cfy: 我买的都是正版的Win7
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: 不太可能。
<MengXingHun> ultimatebuster,  得出原来的 hash md5 .  前提是这些分块 我完好无损的给你
<ultimatebuster> 需要看原来是怎么压缩的。
<MengXingHun> BT 是怎么弄的呢？   （重组方面） ，我找了写资料，还没准备看
<ultimatebuster> p2p系统
<ultimatebuster> CS大学2年级的课程。
<MengXingHun> =  =!
<MengXingHun> 我没上。
<ultimatebuster> 我目前还没有上。
<ultimatebuster> 准备。
<MengXingHun> 过两天有空去 看看 源码。
<MengXingHun> 现在没空。
<ultimatebuster> 又一个ipv6的用户。
<MengXingHun> humm?
<MengXingHun> ipv6  ?
<MengXingHun> = =！
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: 挺复杂的。源码不是所有的东西。看懂了源码只懂怎么样用protocal
<cfy> ultimatebuster: cs是啥简称？
<MengXingHun> ultimatebuster,  看算法...
<ultimatebuster> computer science
<Xzheteng> i3 330 处理器是属于 i686吗？
<cfy> 哦
<MengXingHun> 我猜  肯定是在  在分块 hash 上著明了 这个hash的排序。
<MengXingHun> 在 torrent 里面就有信息
<MengXingHun> 我需要做的是 找到这个信息。  然后不使用乱叙 下载，按照顺序下载
<MengXingHun> 这样的话，可以应用在 流媒体方面。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 微风山谷Breezy Valley - 13. The way of the wind 微风吹拂的方式 - (0:06/4:35)
<ultimatebuster> ..
 * ultimatebuster is listening to: Something you don't know - (0:00/13:37)
<MengXingHun> +1
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 雾色山脉Misty Land - 05. Serenade In Green 绿意小夜曲 - (0:02/2:39)
 * ultimatebuster is listening to: Awesome math stuff - (1:61/3:14)
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 雾色山脉Misty Land - 04. Lonely Whistler 寂寞口笛手 - (0:03/3:56)
<MengXingHun> KDE 的 akonadi 怎么备份呢？哎呀，等下我就要重装系统了，能把  联系人 ，邮件等备份下就好了...
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: that auto prompter is annoying
<MengXingHun> 不要洋文，我看不懂
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: 那个Script很讨厌。
<ultimatebuster> 有点儿像spam.
<MengXingHun> 放心好了，我没有弄成自动的
<MengXingHun> 手动的
<ultimatebuster> o. 好。
<MengXingHun> 有人讨论问题，我不会弄的。
<ultimatebuster> 好玩了。。
<ultimatebuster> 晚
<MengXingHun> 嗯。大部分人都睡觉了。
<ultimatebuster> 我才刚刚起来。
<MengXingHun> 额...可恶的时区...
<Xzheteng> 有人用Archlinux的吗
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 有
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: #archlinux-cn
<Xzheteng> 现在ati 显卡闭源驱动是不是都这么差劲啊  我用ubuntu10.10 支持不好
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: intel显卡用户路过。表示毫无压力
<Pwnako> 切换显卡在u10.10上根本用不了。
<Xzheteng> Pwnna|Piano: 我的是联想y460  对，切换根本用不了 只用集显 问题也很多
<Pwnna|Piano> Xzheteng: 一个型号。
<Xzheteng> 我考虑换个系统了
<Xzheteng> 这几天接连重装了好几次
<Pwnna|Piano> 我已经放弃了
<Xzheteng> ubuntu 很不错 但是 ，是不是最近几个版本总是容易死机 比如切到终端 或者
<Xzheteng> 重启 注销 待机的时候
<Xzheteng> Pwnna|Piano: 那你现在 用什么系统？
<Pwnna|Piano> win7.
<Xzheteng> 我想试试Archlinux 不知道是否又是一轮折腾的开始
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 你用过arch？
<Xzheteng> gebjgd: 没有啊
<Xzheteng> 在网上看了看
<Xzheteng> Xzheteng:  感觉对它印象挺好 不过可能安装比较麻烦
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 自己设置就行。wiki里面都有介绍了
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 简单级了
<Xzheteng> Xzheteng: 嗯，这个我也看了点
<MengXingHun> 我觉得发行版的区别一般是 包管理，打包这些...其它都是美化，优化，让他们和 X 更协调。。。 linux 命令也都是通用的，所以区别在 封包和管理上吧...不会太大区别
<gebjgd> MengXingHun: arch
<gebjgd> MengXingHun: arch的管理和其他的linux不一样
<gebjgd> MengXingHun: 简单多了
<MengXingHun> 我RPM 惯了..
<MengXingHun> gebjgd,  我知道 ，装过
<MengXingHun> :))
<MengXingHun> 用过linux的人 ，一般不会太困难，甚至是容易的，没用过的话，哪个发行版 都有问题
<MengXingHun> =  =!
<Xzheteng> 文本框 以及 浏览网页时 里面到颜色能不能  改啊？ 比如改一个保护眼睛的
<Xzheteng> 我在主题那个地方找不到改到选项啊
<MengXingHun> FF 有颜色选项的   Xzheteng
<MengXingHun> 系统 主题 也可以设置
<Xzheteng> 系统主题没有吧 我刚刚看了呀
<MengXingHun> 操作系统的 主题
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 自定义选项
<Xzheteng> 那些只是窗体  以及其他  比如 文本背景色就没法设置了
<MengXingHun> 那是你的 主题不支持
<Xzheteng> MengXingHun: 你知道有什么主题支持的吗
<MengXingHun> 默认的那几个一般都支持吧
<flh> ho
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  02:37 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: rtl
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: rtl现在的尺度真大
<alvin_rxg> what? openttd
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: rtl1 还 rtl2 ?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: rtl
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你们2个反应太慢了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一开始模特在零下2度比基尼装拍照
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一个叫兽在脑袋后面装了摄像头
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 后来是一个女孩160身高。胸已经h罩杯了
<Pwnna> o.o
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: alvin_rxg 现在prosieben
<bao_> gebjgd, 什么网站啊
<gebjgd> bao_: 电视
<MengXingHun> ...
<MengXingHun> 你就喜欢看那个..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 把老本子删除了xorg.conf
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: tint2的所有图标都正常了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 胖鱼给我的那个本子比我的老本子强多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 内核参数和xorg.conf都不需要了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<^k^>  05:00
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 记得你当时好像说……硬盘插上去直接用……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<^k^>  05:19
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是直接用。所以用的是所有的我的老本子的配置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么配置都没改。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在不是又改动了些配置么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是阿。刚才蛋疼的去掉了内核参数和xorg.conf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 结果发现也能用。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以我说他的机器比我的老机器好阿
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<xinchi> ^_^
<gebjgd> xinchi: 黑苹果？
<xinchi> 我?
<^k^>  05:40
<xinchi> gebjgd: adium?
<gebjgd> xinchi: 美国 塔尔萨大学 ,看来是mac os
<xinchi> gebjgd: 这都能看出来?
<gebjgd> xinchi: 恩那
<xinchi> gebjgd: 怎么看的?  :)
<gebjgd> xinchi: 你猜
<xinchi> gebjgd: 不是你的客户端可以看ip吧 哈哈
<gebjgd> xinchi: 难道你不知道irc的ip是显示的？
<xinchi> gebjgd: 不知道..我是小白~~
<gebjgd> xinchi: 果然。。。
<xinchi> gebjgd: 嗯…是不是可以显示客户端@IP地址?
<gebjgd> xinchi: xinchi (~Adium@129.244.141.138
<xinchi> gebjgd: 原来是这样...
<xinchi> gebjgd: 悲剧阿 呵呵
<gebjgd> xinchi: 所以知道你用了在美国最没有创意的os和电脑
<gebjgd> xinchi: think different -- mac os
<xinchi> gebjgd: 呵呵 挺好用的 那你觉得什么电脑有创意呀?
<gebjgd> xinchi: 不评论
<xinchi> gebjgd: 呵呵
<xinchi> gebjgd: ~gebjgd@unaffiliated/gebjgd
<xinchi> gebjgd: 你是用的什么客户端登录的?
<gebjgd> xinchi: xchat
<xinchi> gebjgd: 不错 看起来很简洁 没用过 但是为什么你的ip没有显示呢?
<gebjgd> xinchi: google -> irc ip cloak
<xinchi> gebjgd: 哈哈 原来是这样 8-)
<xinchi> gebjgd: 你用的fedora?
<gebjgd> xinchi: Arch
<xinchi> gebjgd: 高端玩家阿 我说为什么说macos没创意呢 :-)
<gebjgd> xinchi: 无法定制
<xinchi> gebjgd: 嗯 嗯...
<gebjgd> xinchi: 需要版本升级
<xinchi> gebjgd: 什么需要版本升级?
<gebjgd> xinchi: 难道mac os是滚动升级版本？
<xinchi> gebjgd: 何为滚动升级请解释
<gebjgd> xinchi: google ->  rolling release
<xinchi> gebjgd: 呵呵
<yao_ziyuan> :-*
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-12
<Use-Firefox> 一下看到两个人对话
<MengXingHun> = =!
<MengXingHun> 发现  gebjgd 说话很有个性， 先是中文回答，人家继续刨根的时候，把中文翻译成英文....  英文是中文的 注释语言？
<MengXingHun> @ @
<MengXingHun> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ultimatebuster> Julian Assange 应该的下一届的诺贝尔和平奖。
<MengXingHun> 额....  人家是揭秘  ，跟和平扯不上吧？
<MengXingHun> 他又 没有为 和平做贡献
<MengXingHun> -_-
<ultimatebuster> http://anonops.blogspot.com/p/movie.html
<ultimatebuster> 看看这个电影
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: 然后你就会觉得他做出了很大的贡献。
<MengXingHun> ultimatebuster,  我知道，我的意思是 跟和平奖 扯不上关系！
<ultimatebuster> 和平奖的得主很多时候都跟和平扯不上关系。
<MengXingHun> 给 他 一个 自由斗士的 帽子带带还差不多。
<MengXingHun> 哪个呢？
<MengXingHun> 一般和平奖是 领导人，或者是 有力阻止了战争的发生..比如劝架什么的
<ultimatebuster> 根本没有
<ultimatebuster> obama得了和平奖。
<ultimatebuster> 美国还在伊拉克。
<MengXingHun> 至于领导人，理由很充分，比如 熬吧吗 本来要怎么样朝鲜，的，但是没有...战争遏止了，伊拉克和阿富汗这些 地方撤军，
<MengXingHun> 等等
<MengXingHun> 但是 熬吧吗 已经通过的 撤军
<MengXingHun> 战争不是 他 发起的
<MengXingHun> 跟 和平奖 扯上关系的 不是领导人 就是地位很高的人
<MengXingHun> 因为他们有战争 发动权，当然也有遏制权
<ultimatebuster> MengXingHun: 有点儿崇洋媚外
<MengXingHun> ultimatebuster,  你错了，我甚至是看不起美国的。 在我眼中，在亚洲，我看得起的国家，也就日本一家。在欧洲，只有英国。其它国家，我都是无视的。
<MengXingHun> 对了，当然有我们自己。
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 只是 我尽量避免 把我自己的感情 色彩带进去而已
<MengXingHun> 这样有失公证
<MengXingHun> 正如一个 研究史学的人告诉我一样，想 批评那些东西 先把自己衣服“扒光”，忘记你的民族，国家..等，这样你去看历史就不会有感情色彩
<McWolf> 早啊
<GUN^ROSE> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<reiv> 早上好~~
<xmzgtx> morning
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 琉璃湖畔Crystal Lake - 13.White Moon Over Tibet 西藏的月 - (0:03/3:40)
<cfy> MengXingHun: .
<cfy> 都这么早
<MengXingHun> 没睡觉～
<wujie> 你们哈啊
<wujie> 有用linuxmint的么
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 梦花园Garden of Dreams - 09. The Soong Sister by Kitaro 宋家王朝 - 喜多郎 - (0:03/4:41)
<MengXingHun> wujie, 没有
<wujie> 哦，教我装tar。gz格式的软件
 * McWolf is listening to:nothing
<cfy> 额。。。我手机1970年了。。。
<cfy> MengXingHun: 你这是pidgin?
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 班得瑞 - 梦花园Garden of Dreams - 08. Give Me Your Hand by George Winston 执子之手 - 乔治温斯顿 - (0:05/3:31)
<wujie> 什么
<MengXingHun> cfy,  不是
<MengXingHun> -_-
<cfy> wujie: google 编译安装软件
<cfy> MengXingHun: 那时？
<cfy> MengXingHun: 那是？
<wujie> 什么东西
<MengXingHun> cfy,  xchat 插件.
<MengXingHun> :)
<MengXingHun> wujie,  make & make install
<cfy> wujie: tar.gz的话，要么编译安装，要么是tgz,直接是一个包软件。
<cfy> 有没有二进制比较的软件？
<MengXingHun> cfy,  kde 貌似有个
<MengXingHun> 是 二进制和十六进制的查看器，但是我不会使用
<cfy> MengXingHun: 哦，我hexdump -C下，然后diff好了。
<MengXingHun> 嗯。 你反汇编？
<cfy> MengXingHun: 我把mencoder正在生成的文件放到http，然后不断用wget -c xxxx下载。最后结束。两个文件不一样。
<cfy> 我觉得奇怪。
<MengXingHun> cfy,  这....
<MengXingHun> 没有MD5  sha hash 验证么？
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> linux下，直接可以生产 md5 sha1 sha256 等hash
<cfy> MengXingHun: 按照大小的嘛。验证过了。sha512sum，错得
<cfy> MengXingHun: 我想知道到底哪里除了问题。
<MengXingHun> 那重下？
<MengXingHun> 丢包了吧
<cfy> MengXingHun: 不是。。。。
<cfy> MengXingHun: 我本地网络阿。
<cfy> 我觉得可能是mencoder出了问题。
<MengXingHun> 你把  转码的 视频 md5?
<cfy> 它生成的文件可能不是流的？
<cfy> MengXingHun: 我觉得你没明白我的意思
<MengXingHun> 这跟 流没关系吧？ 你下载 二进制的 软件
<MengXingHun> 也是可以验证的
<cfy> -00000020  66 72 65 65 00 00 00 00  6d 64 61 74 de 04 00 00  |free....mdat....|
<cfy> +00000020  66 72 65 65 01 d3 b1 12  6d 64 61 74 de 04 00 00  |free....mdat....|
<cfy> 就这个地方不一样。真奇怪了
<MengXingHun> 这是 下载的转码过的 文件 和 http 上面转码的文件 ？
<MengXingHun> 这倒奇怪了
<MengXingHun> 我用 base64 把 音视频 编码，再编回去 貌似也没少什么.....  你这 wget 怎么就少了...
<cfy> MengXingHun: 是的。
<cfy> MengXingHun: 不是减少了。
<cfy> MengXingHun: 你看是20这个位置，说明mencoder有重写。
<MengXingHun> 是 mdat 变了？
<MengXingHun> 那 md5 变了没？
<cfy> MengXingHun: 不是。我是边转换边下载
<MengXingHun> 或者 sha1
<MengXingHun> cfy, 额，你是流媒体？
<MengXingHun> 这样可能有差距吧...
<cfy> MengXingHun: 由于转换慢，所以要等，mencoder会修改先前已经转换好的部分，所以文件不一样了。
<MengXingHun> -_-
<cfy> MengXingHun: 不是流的。流就没问题了。是文件
<cfy> 我的流，意思是可以放到pipo里。
<cfy> 我吃早饭:)
<MengXingHun> cfy,  我觉得你可以考虑是 用 BT 或者 ED2K 这些 hash 来做 流媒体..
<cfy> MengXingHun: ....
<MengXingHun> 就像 qvod
<cfy> MengXingHun: 你想多了。我在用http分享文件。。。
<cfy> 局域网阿。。。
<MengXingHun> 局域网直接 samba
<MengXingHun> :D
<MengXingHun> 不要流咯
<MengXingHun> 文件很大？
<cfy> - -!
<MengXingHun> @ @
<cfy> 也行。。。
<cfy> 问题不在这里。。。
<MengXingHun> mencoder 出问题也可以理解...
<cfy> 我吃饭了。其实就是mencoder在输出的时侯seek了一下，导致出错了。
<MengXingHun> 嗯，都十点了，我早吃了
<MengXingHun>  is listening to: 班得瑞 - 雾色山脉Misty Land - 12. Careless Eyes 漫不经心的眼神 - (0:08/3:37)
<ofan> 谁机器好，来跑跑这个~
<ofan> http://grantkot.com/MPM/Liquid.html
<MengXingHun> 如果我把 全部twiiter 用户或者sina 用户 关注了，这个帐号会怎么样？
<MengXingHun> ofan, 那什么东西？
<ofan> 被ban吧
<ofan> MengXingHun: 好玩的东西
<MengXingHun> ofan,  额..我也担心那个
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> ofan, js？
<MengXingHun> ofan,  【点击此处下载插件】
<MengXingHun> lol
<ofan> java的
<MengXingHun> 提示插件...
<MengXingHun> 我以为是 flash
<zcq> 吃饭去
<rokite> 老子活着回来了。
<gjp> cfy: emacs又更新了。。。。这东西比FireFox还大。。。。。
<makao007> 在thinkpad g40 下安装ubuntu 会不会有驱动问题?
<gjp> makao007: 只要不是太新的，驱动一般都能找齐。。。。。。。
 * reiv 一直用emacs-23.2-r2，表示没有压力。
<ofan> makao007: thinkpad不会有驱动问题...
<gjp> reiv: 你咋样做到不更新的？
<makao007> gjp 那是旧机,大概是02年的产品.
<McWolf> 也太旧了点吧
<gjp> makao007: 99%能找齐。。。。。
<ofan> 02å¹´~
<gjp> 我04的机子都显卡。。。。。。。
<gjp> makao007: 你啥配置？
<makao007> :gjp p4 2.2 ,1G MM,40G disk ,64M 集显
<gjp> makao007: 你配置够了。。。。。。人比人，气死人。。。。。。。。
<reiv> gjp: 用系统的版本呀。
<gjp> reiv: 。。。。。。。。。
<makao007> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/129469.htm    解开 X = G / (C*H*R*O*M - 3)，获取免费的 Chrome OS CR-48 ,google 太神了!
<gjp> reiv: 你啥系统？
 * reiv 曾经试图brz emacs，结果一天下来都没什么动静。
 * reiv 是Getoo党。
<makao007> gjp  那是我前两天在淘宝上买的,730 RMB
<blueghost> 谁 懂 git 的, 我还是新手, 有个 合并的问题
<blueghost> 谁能回答下我的问题
<Kandu> makao007: 電池有第三方廠家生產么？
<makao007> kandu: 这个没看,反正电池不好用,大概能用30分钟.
<blueghost> 谁懂 git 的
<blueghost> 谁懂 git 的
<blueghost> 谁懂 git 的
<blueghost> 谁能回答下我的问题
<blueghost> 有两个分支, 一个是 develop, 一个 是 topic. develop 是 topic 的基础, develop 的修改 都需要合并到 topic. 但 topic 是我对一些功能的测试, 可能最终不会 合并到 生产 分支中
<blueghost> 问题是 在 develop 中作的修改, 合并到 topic, 没问题. topic本身就包含了 develop 的内容
<blueghost> 但是 我不小心 在 topic 中修改了 一些基础代码. 怎么把这些 代码 返回到 develop 分支中? 如果合并到 develop 的话, 会把 topic 的所有东西都 合并到 develop 中, 但 topic 中一些 测试 部分我是不想合并到develop的
<blueghost> 我怎么 只把需要的东西 从 topic 中 合并到 develop 分支, 而不合并 不需要的东西
<blueghost> 有谁能回答我的问题
<blueghost> 我缓存 topic 的修改 而不 提交, 回到 develop 分支, 提交需要的部分. 但问题是这样回不到 develop 分支, 总提示 冲突. 冲突的部分是 topic 有, develop 没有的.
<ultimatebuster> git太讨厌了。
<blueghost> 冲突 的是 新增的内容. 但 回不到 develop 分支 没理由啊.
<ultimatebuster> 我天
<ultimatebuster> 11点了。
<blueghost> 有谁能回答我的问题
<MengXingHun> blueghost,  我会 git ,只会 git https://xxx.xxxx.git
<ofan> 该起床了~~
<MengXingHun> ^^^
<happyaron> boyka: format-patch > cherry-pick
<blueghost> ultimatebuster:) 我喜欢 git, 非常自由. 只是学艺未精
<ofan> 有人看过Chrome Book的谜题么？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是对我说吗
<happyaron> blueghost: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> boyka: 抱歉发错了。
<ultimatebuster> 快要睡觉了。都不知道。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是打补丁, 然后应用到 develop 吗
<boyka> 我都不知道干嘛的。
<ofan> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LJuAPqyUVas/TQLMXzuhwkI/AAAAAAAAADo/T6QtHrtlhfI/s1600/Easteregg_2.jpg
<happyaron> blueghost: 对
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是吗, 我是新手, 所以说明白点. 多谢了
<boyka> 请问一下，哪有IRC的命令帮助 。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<blueghost> boyka:) /help
<happyaron> boyka: http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/irc.pdf
<^k^> ⇪ title:
<boyka> PDF是中文的吗？
<happyaron> boyka: 是
<boyka> 太好了，谢谢。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 谢了, 弱弱 问一下, cherry-pick 什么意思. pro git 我看到 过这个命令, 但不怎么理解的.
<boyka> 还想问一下，163的CENTOS镜像。5.5咋不能安装呢？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 应用补丁?? 还是整理 分支 树的
<Laid_To_Rest> 第一次使用
<boyka> happyaron, 谢谢。
<boyka> happyaron:谢谢
<happyaron> blueghost: 你还是用git apply吧。。
<happyaron> blueghost: :)
<blueghost> o
<boyka> 地
<blueghost> happyaron:) 还是先简单介绍一下 cheery-pick, 只是想有个概念, 更多我在去google
<happyaron> blueghost: cherry-pick我也不熟
<blueghost> 好像是 整理 提交的
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦
<ofan> cherry-pick 摘樱桃？？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 那我去查查
<boyka> hlep
<blueghost> happyaron:) 有点明白了
<boyka> version
<happyaron> blueghost: :)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不知道我的理解对不对, 我对 develop 分支 应用了 cherry-pick , 会应用 develop 修改的代码 到 topic 中.
<blueghost> happyaron:) 但我的问题是反过来, 是 topic 的分支 修改了代码, 不知道会否也应用到 develop 呢.
<blueghost> 我试一下
<rokite> 晕，怎么进行主干合并到分支呢。
<rokite> 都是分支合主干啊
<blueghost> rokite:) 我两个都不是主干, 都是分支
<blueghost> rokite:) 一个是 进一步是 开发的分支, 一个是 测试的. 我不想 开发的分支包含那个测试的东西. 所以弄了一个测试分支
<blueghost> happyaron:) 反过来也行的. 谢了
<blueghost> rokite:) 但测试的东西 需要用到 develop 的东西
<rokite> 那你的develop现在也不想跟主干合并？
<happyaron> blueghost: :)
<Kandu> git 有分支和主幹的概念？
<happyaron> blueghost: 分支都是一样的。
<Kandu> 還是人為的概念？
<happyaron> master通常被顾名思义了。
<blueghost> Kandu:) 是啊, 都是人的概念
<rokite> 但是也要遵守版本管理的约束。
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我的意思是, 对于一些 基础的代码, 我需要 topic 和 develop 分支之间同步, 但不想 topic 的一些新增测试代码包含在 develop
<Drazet> 哈楼哈
<Drazet> 洒家来了
<Kandu> blueghost: 啦，我不懂 git 的
<blueghost> happyaron:) rokite 谢了, 我的问题解决了, 确实 cherry-pick 可以做到.
<Kandu> blueghost: 只是剛剛 rokite 的提問把我搞糊塗了
<happyaron> blueghost: 说说咋做的？我也不熟这个。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不对啊
<happyaron> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不对, cherry-pick 把 topic 新增的也更新到 develop 中了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 痛苦啊
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> zcq: 吃饭
<blueghost> happyaron:) 他把两个分支弄的一模一样了
<rokite> 到时候你的代码就不好管理了。
<happyaron> blueghost: 是不是命令搞错了。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我再来一次, 可能是
<blueghost> rokite:)
<blueghost> rokite:) 还是新手, 我 去折腾一下.
<blueghost> rokite:) 我确实有这种 需求.
 * blueghost 爱折腾
<boyka> whois cch
<blueghost> happyaron:) 貌似不行, 在 topic 分支中, 应用develop cherry-pick, 没问题, 反过来会将 topic 新增的东西 同时 应用到 develop 中, 和合并的结果一样. 只是提交历史会不同, 比 合并好看一点
<blueghost> happyaron:) 但我的问题是 不想把 topic 中 新增的东西 应用到 develop
 * blueghost  蛋疼
<wujie> 大家好
<^k^> wujie, 好  12:33 
<wujie> 有用linuxmint的没
<blueghost> rokite:) develop 最终会合并到 主干中. 我的意思就是屏蔽 topic 新增的东西. 而只将develop合并到主干.
<blueghost> rokite:) 如果 在 develop 修改的代码, 应用到 topic, 则没什么问题. 就是我这个人有时会很粗心, 可能会在topic中修改基础代码(应该 是 develop 维护 的代码). 这个就有个需求, 想把 topic 修改的 那些基础代码 到 develop时, 会把想屏蔽的东西一并合并到 develop中
<blueghost> 结果会把想屏蔽的东西一并合并到 develop中
<rokite> 那是你开发习惯的问题。
<blueghost> rokite:) 就是我的习惯不好, 所以才有这个问题呢
<blueghost> rokite:) 我 爱折腾
<rokite> 那应该先把代码手动合并。
<rokite> 其中有些代码你是不是不想合并的？
<Drazet> T400装了macbuntu10.04主题以后中键不好用了
<blueghost> rokite:) 对, topic 中的 一部分是不想 合并的.  但另一些是 要合并的.
<rokite> 那只能手动合并，改掉这种不良习惯。
<blueghost> rokite:) 我想到另一个问题, 如何解决 贡献者贡献的代码. 也有这个问题, 如一个贡献者在 一个分支中 提交了代码. 经过审核, 不一定都合并到主线啊. 也有只合并一部分, 而放弃另一部分的要求啊
<blueghost> rokite:) 例如 一个 贡献者, 提交了一个 新的特性, 同时 修改了 基础代码. 但我认同他修改的东西, 而不要他新增的东西. 那该怎么办呢.
<blueghost> rokite:) 似乎和我的问题是一样的.
<RomCenter> Gentoo好用吗？
<RomCenter> rokite: gentoo啊
<chariot> 好
<RomCenter> rokite: 怎么安装啊
<chariot> 好用。
<RomCenter> chAR
<rokite> -_-!!!我不是管理员啊。
<RomCenter> chariot: 你用过吗？
<blueghost> ro
<RomCenter> 唉
<blueghost> rokite:) happyaron 谢谢你们耐心的 指教, 我再去折腾一下
<RomCenter> 怎么安装啊只有123M
<chariot> ~ $ uname -a
<chariot> Linux MYlove 2.6.35-gentoo-r12MYlove #1 SMP Thu Nov 25 21:16:31 CST 2010 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2050 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<rokite> 还没有遇到过这种问题，如果知道了，跟你讲。
<xiangfu> kangdong: Hello
<cfy> Linux gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Tue Nov 23 20:41:06 CST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<blueghost> rokite:) 跟我说吗
<chariot> 嗯。
<xiangfu> kangdong: welcome :_
<rokite> 嗯。
<cfy> xiangfu: 我很好奇.
<chariot> 也可以考虑funtoo
<kangdong> xiangfu:hello
<xiangfu> cfy: ??
<blueghost> rokite:) 好吧, 谢谢了
<cfy> xiangfu: kangdong是谁？:)
<xiangfu> cfy: my friend
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦。:)
 * blueghost 折腾 git 中....
<cfy> 重启试试新内核。
<xiangfu> cfy: kangdong is a new ubuntu user. :) he want learn C :)
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦，呵呵。why not pascal?
<xiangfu> cfy: ask him :)
<cfy> xiangfu: 如果有人写pascal提交代码，你们接收么？
<zkwlx> 大家，py怎样非阻塞的执行外部程序，os.system和subprocess好像不行哎
<cfy> kangdong: 听说 pascal更nb了，现在。XD
<xiangfu> cfy: as long as those code make sense. :)
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦。 应该没问题。
<kangdong> 我想先学习一些基础的东西 还没听说过pascal -_-
<happyaron> 谁会QT？
<Xzheteng> 大家好～ 我有个问题请教：
<Xzheteng> linux下怎么把一个大文件压缩成多个小文件 （方便上传）
<boyka> 大家用LINUX倒底都干什么用？
<freeflyi1g> boyka: 你用电脑干什么
<ycerror> 什么都干啊……
<freeflyi1g> Xzheteng: man tar
<cfy> Xzheteng: split
<cfy> freeflyi1g: 分割阿。
<boyka> 了解。
<cfy> Xzheteng: man split
<ofan> tar也可以分卷
<cfy> 哦。
<Xzheteng> 谢谢啊，我正在看呢 ，
<cfy> ofan: 如何呢？
<ofan> cfy: tar -M
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 搞定你的双显卡了？
<Xzheteng> gebjgd: 没有呢，现在只用独显
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 用arch。好好看看我昨天给你的网页
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 问题就解决了
<Xzheteng> gebjgd: 我在bios里面禁用了集显了
<cfy> ofan: 貌似分卷要配合磁带使用的？
<Xzheteng> 用arch能适应双显卡？
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: xorg.conf设置就完了。你没看我昨天给你的网页？
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 考
<Xzheteng> gebjgd: 看了啊
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 看了还问
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 里面清清楚楚的写着双显卡配置
<Xzheteng> gebjgd: 昨天 太晚了 只看了一点点
<ofan> cfy: http://paulbradley.tv/44/
<Xzheteng> gebjgd: 你现在用的arch?
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 恩
<Xzheteng> gebjgd: 电脑跟我一个型号吧？
<gebjgd> Xzheteng: 不是和你一个型号
<cfy> ofan: 那怎么自动命名呢？
<cfy> Prepare volume #2 for `a%d.tar' and hit return:
<ofan> cfy: http://www.apl.jhu.edu/Misc/Unix-info/tar/tar_98.html 需要一个脚本文件
<ofan> 够麻烦的
<cfy> zcq: 还没做完。。。
<cfy> zcq: 滚
<ofan> - -
<cfy> zcq: 等下，
<cfy> zcq: ?额。。。。不会用？
<ofan> 这什么情况..
<cfy> ofan: 我同学,lol
<ofan> cfy: 我怎么看不到他说话
<cfy> ofan: 他在私聊。呵呵。
<ofan> cfy: ..额~
<flh> 大家好，我内网传送文件的速度只有11m/s为什么会这么慢？
<ofan> - -
<cfy> flh: 100Mbps是这样的。
<reiv> flh: 11m -> 88mbps
<cfy> flh: 你要换到1000Mbps.
<MeaCulpa> 网卡是啥模式
<cfy> flh: 也有可能路由器无力
<ofan> flh: 你的路由器也要够快..
<flh> cfy: 我是用scp的
<cfy> flh: 这个没太大关系。
<MeaCulpa> 要测速用netcat
<MeaCulpa> 不过ssh也没关系的
<flh> cfy: 可能对方的网卡速度不行，只是100m的
<cfy> http
<ofan> 感觉ping一下就好
<cfy> flh: 嗯。
<cfy> ethtool eth0看下。什么速度的。
<flh> cfy: Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
<flh> 	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
<flh> 	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
<MeaCulpa> 百兆网卡啊
<flh> MeaCulpa: 所以只能这样的速度吗？
<cfy> flh: 可能是网线太烂了。
<cfy> 要cat 5e的。
<flh> MeaCulpa: 五个dvd不知要多少时间啊，那是笔记本的
<cfy> zcq: 两点!!
<MeaCulpa> 不知道
<Kandu> flh: 可能是你的硬盤太爛了，讀寫速度不行
<MeaCulpa> dvd盘还是iso
<flh> cfy: 我把烂笔记本当服务器用
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我倒是想知道出了ethtool，还能怎么看网卡速度？
<flh> MeaCulpa: 五个4G的iso
<MeaCulpa> 我干过把自己dvd直接cat给朋友一个iso
<MeaCulpa> cfy我都是netcat硬看
<flh> MeaCulpa: cat ??? 请教
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 理论，不要事迹测速
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 理论，不要实际测速。好像ethtool。只是如果没有ethtool呢
<flh> cfy: 传一个4G用了6分钟
<Mr_a> Ubuntu识别不了我的显卡 Windows可以
<cfy> flh: 等下好了。这个没办法的。应该是网线烂
<Mr_a> 求解
<Mr_a> Ubuntu识别不了我的显卡 Windows可以 求解
<happyaron> 谁会qt？
<cfy> yunfan会吧。
<Kandu> cfy: 貌似百M網卡最高速也只有 12.5mib/s吧
<cfy> Kandu: 千兆阿
<cfy> Kandu: 我的就是
<wzlxx> fvwm 的默认配置在哪里？
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，剛 flh 的是百M卡吧
<cfy> Kandu: 现在一般都是千兆了吧。不过我还没有体验到125MiB/s的速度,我回家试试
<wzlxx> 我想在上面改～
<cfy> Kandu: 我倒是觉得是网线太烂了。
<Kandu> cfy: 話說，你硬盤有這個速度么？
<cfy> wzlxx: .fvwm/config
<cfy> Kandu: truncate弄出的文件阿。
<cfy> Kandu: 或者netcat啥的。体验下嘛，总有办法的。
<wzlxx> cfy: 刚安装过里面没有这个文件的～
<cfy> wzlxx: man fvwm，有好几个配置文件的。
<Kandu> cfy: truncate 是什麼？
<cfy> wzlxx: man fvwm;搜索INITIALIZATION
<flh> 100% 4481MB  11.2MB/s   06:42
<cfy> Kandu: 创建一个sparse file.这样不就有速度了？
<wzlxx> cfy: 那几个配置文件都一样的吗？默认在哪个位置？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚。我是gentoo
<wzlxx> 我copy一个过来，然后改～
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<cfy> zcq: 你带什么书？
<flh> cfy: 一台笔记本电脑可以从无盘服务器启动使用，那么虚拟机vbox能不能从：无盘服务器来启动？
<jervis> 推荐下可以免费玩的linux游戏http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<cfy> flh: 不清楚。不会
<^k^> ⇪ title: Penguspy - Just the Best Linux Games
<flh> 大家好，请教：一台笔记本电脑可以从无盘服务器启动使用，那么虚拟机vbox能不能从：无盘服务器来启动？
<blueghost> 将所有应用程序都应用代理的程序 叫什么
<blueghost> 我忘了名字了
<blueghost> 我装了, 但忘了名字
<MeaCulpa> proxychains
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 谢了
<MeaCulpa> 是么
<cfy> proxichains
<cfy> proxychains
<mengfei> flh: 不明白你说的什么意思
<jervis> 速度也太会了吧
<cfy> ssh -fND
<blueghost> cfy:) ssh 通道, 我注册了一个, 现在用不了.
<cfy> blueghost: 哦，应该应该不会吧
<MeaCulpa> 哪里的
<blueghost> cfy:) 链接不上那个 ssh
<blueghost> theowned.net
<blueghost> 注册 初 一段时间 用的还不错
<MeaCulpa> 那就没办发了，你都连不上，怎么通道
<flh> mengfei: 我一台笔记本，可以从无盘服务器上启动，现在想用虚拟机xp来测试无盘，这个xp是笔记本上虚拟系统
<flh> mengfei: 我失败了，想从理论上知道
<blueghost> bbc 博客 连不上了. 有什么播放器 可以设置 代理服务的 也行
<RavenChan> cfy, 有lighttpd么
<cfy> RavenChan: 有nginx
<mengfei> flh: 你是想用虚拟机登录无盘系统？那你把网络设成桥接试试，没用过不知道能不能用
<cfy> RavenChan: 要的话，我可以再装
<flh> mengfei: 是的，
<mengfei> flh: 网络设成桥接看看
<flh> mengfei: 是的，我用网桥的
<mengfei> flh: 那能不能用？
<flh> mengfei: 并且，笔记本上的无盘服务器，再用虚拟机xp可以成功启动
<mengfei> 无盘系统我两台虚拟系统之间做过无盘，能用的
<flh> mengfei: 我把远航换到其它的服务器上，却不成了
<flh> mengfei: 我把无盘换到其它的服务器上，却不成了
<zy> 下载问题：wget能下载哪些东西
<mengfei> flh: 这个没试过，我做的服务器是虚拟机，客户机也是虚拟的，没试过用真机做服务器再用虚拟机启动
<mengfei> 网络桥接后应该就和真机一样，
<flh> mengfei: 谢谢了
<Kandu> cfy: 現在正幹嗎呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 准备去学校自修。。。。复习CET4
<mengfei> flh: 你到中国上海网管联盟去问问，那里有好多搞无盘的，
<flh> mengfei: 没有关系，我是试，玩
<Kandu> cfy: 好孩子啊，不打擾了 :P
<cfy> Kandu: 不过就麻烦了。呵呵
<cfy> RavenChan: 我学校去了,你可以找Maskray
<flh> fatal:could not read form tho boot medium system halted
<flh> mengfei: fatal:could not read form tho boot medium system halted  是这样的错误
<flh> mengfei: fatal:could not read form the boot medium system halted
<mengfei> 这个我也不知道什么问题
<makao007> help 我用grub硬盘安装ubuntu 10.10 ,打击install ubuntu ,设置用户名和密码后,系统在 detecting file systems卡住了,30分钟都没有,这是什么问题?
<mengfei> flh: 你用什么无盘服务器啊？
<flh> mengfei: debian lenny
<makao007> detecting file systems 下面在 step_before = stepuserinfo 就不动了.
<ofan> http://bit.ly/hPyMZw
<^k^> ⇪ title: LINUX NEW MEDIA AG
<flh> mengfei: e言不懂，那是什么意思？
<flh> mengfei: 是不是服务器不认识 虚拟机的网卡》？
<mengfei> flh: 我也不大清楚，应该不是网卡的问题
<mengfei> 启动的时候有那个ip地址分配的吧
<mengfei> 有的话那就是连接上了，应该是启动服务器那有问题
<iVIM2> Perl调用外部进程除了system和fork&&exec之外还有什么快捷方法？
<wzlxx> fvwm 里&是嘛意思？
<wzlxx> 我在配置菜单的时候看到的～
<MeaCulpa> 为什么我一进咖啡馆就像去厕所呢
<mengfei> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<flh> 让crontab运行一分钟，停止五分钟？
<flh> mengfei: 请教让crontab运行一分钟，停止五分钟？
<bsw> 现在好多了 http://hi.baidu.com/georgeincn/blog/item/b10b652ccb76b03cd52af15e.html
<Xzheteng> 今天备份系统的时候 第一次由于把不想备份东西也备份进去了 于是我中途
<Xzheteng> 按ctrl+c 退  查看目录里并没生成备份文件，于是我放心地第二次备份到
<Xzheteng> 同一个地方（只是比上次少备份几个文件），备份完后显示：tar: 由于前次错误，将以上次的错误状态退出
<Xzheteng> 大家看看这个是成功了 还是没有啊  我去目录看已经生成了备份文件backup.tgz了
<wzlxx> 我的fvwm配置文件是从王垠的那个改的，但是现在有个问题就是最大化窗口图标不能用…请问如何解决？
<wzlxx> 知道了，看出来了，他设置是的这个是右键才可以的～
<ofan> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5e9f35ea01017ffb.html
<gsybxx> 我用移动WAP上网的，有没有支持代理的IRC客户端阿？
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 用polipo吧
<gsybxx> 哦，谢谢
<iVIM2> gsybxx: polipo可以把什么东西都弄到代理里面去
<iVIM2> gsybxx: irssi也支持代理设置的，不过不统一，觉得还是polipo直接
<gsybxx> IRSSI我用过，不行
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 可以的，很烦
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 我曾经看到过一份说明
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 加密代理，什么/set proxy on然后怎么搞
<gsybxx> 这刚POLIPO怎么安装完不见拉
<gsybxx> 安装了以后看不到了
<gsybxx> 这个怎么设置阿？
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 稍等
<gsybxx> 好的
<mengfei> flh: 刚刚有事，现在回来了正在下载debian，你问的那个我不了解
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 是MaskRay用过，以前多次给我推荐，我现在一下子还真的找不到什么资料
<flh> mengfei: 谢谢，弄明白了
<gsybxx> 哦，他这会还不在哦，
<gsybxx> 我再试试IRSSI吧
<MeaCulpa> google buzz 贴图太给力了
<MeaCulpa> 直接就显示，二话不说
<MeaCulpa> 在客户面前pia弹出一堆大美女
<iVIM2> gsybxx: irssi你google搜索下irssi 代理
<MeaCulpa> irssi走代理很折腾
<MeaCulpa> 建议proxychains算了
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 我记得一搜索就找到了
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: polipo怎么整的
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: MaskRay以前和我说polipo可以做到
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 当时我没有代理需求，就没仔细问
<MeaCulpa> polipo是web cache, 缩水版的squid
<MeaCulpa> polipo只是把socks，http之类的转为http
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 哦，是这样阿
<MeaCulpa> 缩水版的squid/privoxy
<MeaCulpa> 但是你的irssi就是走socket
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我下次问问他
<MeaCulpa> 你一旦有代理，不管socks还是http,直接用proxychains挂上
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: proxychains好像可以设置很多代理
<MeaCulpa> 遇到傻逼的浏览器，比如firefox以外的所有浏览器，不支持直接走socks的，polipo是最轻量级的socks->http[s]解决方案
<gsybxx> 我是移动WAP上网的，必须用代理阿
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 恩，可以链接，也可以单个，还能在不同的里面震荡
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 好像有很多级别设置
<MeaCulpa> "遇到傻逼的浏览器，比如firefox以外的所有浏览器" 呵呵我的措辞太精妙了
<gsybxx> 我直接用UBUNTU自带代理设置可以上网，但是没有IRC客户端可以用
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 这个不对吧
<iVIM2> gsybxx: proxychains
<MeaCulpa> IE可以，firefox可以
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: IE……
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: Chromium
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 反正opera无能，chromium只能靠pac
<MeaCulpa> chromium的代理设置就别拿出来说了...
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 环境变量就可以了
<MeaCulpa> webkit系的全无能
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 我没试出来过
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 不需要export
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 再说我要的是根据url走不同的代理，比如那个插件，switchy
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 譬如什么http_proxy=12.23.4.5:23 chromium
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 没用的
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: switchy很烂
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 对
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 必须要GNOME
<MeaCulpa> 那就不知道了，这辈子还没进过gnome
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: KDE什么的
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我没有桌面环境他Switchy完全不支持
<MeaCulpa> chromium的杯具在于，你可以设置代理，也可以用switchy,但是同一时刻，不同的tab只能应用相同的代理设置
<MeaCulpa> 而chromium标榜的一个tab一个process,此时成了笑话
<gsybxx> 确实
<MeaCulpa> 都分process了，代理还被绑定在一起，这不是笑话么
<MeaCulpa> 只有pac了
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 无非是fork()了一下
<MeaCulpa> 那没办法，这是webkit的事吧大概，safari也是如此的
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: Chromium速度并不快
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 我当初看到那么多process觉得很牛逼很爽的，实际一用...
<gsybxx> proxychains怎么设置？还是不用管？
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 功能换取速度
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 这个文档多，你google一下
<MeaCulpa> gsybxx: 看他的设置文档注释，写的很清词
<MeaCulpa> 清晰
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 没觉得Chromium速度特别快
<MeaCulpa> webkit的是应该快一些，google的js引擎也快
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 没有吧
<MeaCulpa> 但是webkit灵活性太差了
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: google做了一个应用，google wave, 来嘲笑firefox和ie的js解释器速度，你可以试试看
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: Firefox 4
<pityonline> 冷……
<MeaCulpa> wave这个一无是处的东西，就是用来吆喝js引擎的
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: FF4已经改进很多代码了
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我盼望他转正
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 不是改进代码，是减少跨平台性
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: Chromium没比他快
<MeaCulpa> 去掉mozilla老代码
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: SeaMonkey还是什么的
<MeaCulpa> mozilla不是性能差，是要照顾太多平台
<MeaCulpa> 如果只支持win lin mac bsd,会快很多
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 应该说是gecko吧?
<MeaCulpa> 恩 也许吧
<MeaCulpa> 据说mozilla的编码规范还是90年代初的标准
<MeaCulpa> 啥东西都不许用的
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: Chromium几乎没支持什么东西
<MeaCulpa> 有的它支持的OS,现在都没人用了
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: SSL管理一塌糊涂，还是借用Mozilla的老的东西
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 可能大厂赛钱给mozilla的，他们必须保留支持
<MeaCulpa> 反正我小时候进Solaris就开mozilla
<MeaCulpa> 啥系统都有mozilla
<MeaCulpa> 代码里绝对不会有STL那种东西
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 听听上去你好像用Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> 至少支持好几种编译器了
<gfrog> hi，大家，谁手头有开着qmp的kvm虚拟机？
<gsybxx> 刚开始学，什么都不会
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: STL不是被Linus Torvalds喷成垃圾么
<gfrog> 能帮我查一下qmp的version字串是怎么写的嘛？
<iVIM2> gsybxx: 找ibm的Linux资料
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 恩
<MeaCulpa> google干嘛自己不写浏览器引擎呢...
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 整个C++就不是什么好东西
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: ... 为啥这么说，虽然我也觉得它挺复杂...
<wzlxx> 谁有fvwm?
<kenifanying> 上课的时候老师一直在说C++多少好多少好，C已经过时之类的话，直接晕死。。。。
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我看了Linus Torvalds对C++的抨击表示赞同
<kenifanying> wzlxx，直接 apt-get
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: OOP不如Java,效率不如C
<wzlxx> kenifanying: 现在fvwm的默认配置是哪个？
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  16:11 
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 效率不如C... 不一定
<kenifanying> 诶，我也不是很清楚。。。
<MeaCulpa> OOP不如Java... 不做评论，Java不配被用来做比较
<ofan> 额
<ofan> C++多好~
<MeaCulpa> 至少做UI啥的不错，没见过C做UI比C++简单的，效率貌似也比不过C++
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 最重要的原因是 1.C++表里不一 2.C++很多费心的概念
<MeaCulpa> 你可以去fltk这样的团体问问，他们为什么做不出C的轻量级ui库
<MeaCulpa> 我还没见过好的轻量级ui kit能用C做出来的
<MeaCulpa> 一做就是gtk wx这种巨人
<wzlxx> 汗，看来是现在是没有人用了～
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 那些C的高级库，用起来也够费心了
<MeaCulpa> 管他呢，反正这辈子老子的C/C++能力都比不上python, ruby解释器了，who cares
<MeaCulpa> 我估计99%的C/C++程序员都比不过，他们用C/C++绝不是为了性能
<jervis> 呵呵，c过时的话整个世界都要改写了
<MeaCulpa> C跨平台啊
<MeaCulpa> 哪个都没法比
<iVIM2> ofan: C专家编程 有没有不是影印件的pdf
<jervis> 有个英文版的
<iVIM2> 不喜欢鸟文
<jervis> 又来了
<MeaCulpa> 貌似linux对用户的唯一需求，现在就是懂一点点鸟文
<ofan> iVIM2: 那就买一本，或者等人翻译
<jervis> 买一本吧 不贵的
<jervis> 鸟文归鸟文，鸟文用词很准确，有的文字翻译过来很难看懂的
<MeaCulpa> jervis: +1
<MeaCulpa> 很多翻译的水平不行
<MeaCulpa> 要么是技术不行的翻译家，要么是语言不行的技术专家
<jervis> 其实也不是阿，他们不够严谨，一切为了钱
 * MeaCulpa 曾经看到《程序员》杂志一页三个错别字，明白了这个群体的素质...
<jervis> 唉，进他一下午又泡在玩游戏上了
<jervis> “今天一下午”
<MeaCulpa> 比聊天好，我开了游戏，几个小时了还没进
<jervis> csdn不太去
<jervis> 上次谁给我介绍了aria2，真是牛b，下载一个文件用了4个镜像地址，带一个bt种子一起下
<MeaCulpa> jervis: yeah
<MeaCulpa> 我下包都用这个
<MeaCulpa> 有了这个你就不会问“请问哪个源比较快啊”这样的可怜问题了
<ofan> 程序员  杂志值得看么
<jervis> 以前一直用axel，老是喜欢卡住
<iVIM2> jervis: aria2版本?
<iVIM2> jervis: 我觉得aria2不行
<jervis> 程序员我都是每月去蹭着看一下
<jervis> 一般吧，每有更好的了
<iVIM2> jervis: 我都用axel
<jervis> axel很喜欢卡掉，很可能是某个进程挂起了
<iVIM2> jervis: aria2经常给我下破损包
<jervis> 而且它很久没发展了
<ofan> 同感.. axel很容易就卡住
<iVIM2> jervis: 如果wget -c不是特别慢我就用他的
<jervis> axel代码相对简单，aria2,wget比较复杂的
<iVIM2> jervis: 我不清楚aria2怎么确定是否下载完成的
<jervis> ubuntu的源用axel还可以的
<iVIM2> jervis: 破损包用aria2 -c去无法补全的
<jervis> 你是指断点续传吗？
<MeaCulpa> ...我倒是可以
<iVIM2> jervis: aria2我都加上-c参数的
<iVIM2> jervis: 你出现过包破损的现象么
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 给下你的aria2的版本
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: aria2c --version
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 从来没出现过
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: sorry, 在windows
<gebjgd> iVIM2: aria2 Version 1.10.7
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: linux 在家人不在家
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 你什么网络环境阿……
<jervis> aria2还很厚道阿，下完了，有bt种子，还不终止，继续在传呢
<iVIM2> jervis: aria2c --version
<jervis> aria2 version 1.9.4
<happyaron> iVIM2: 1.10的aria2限制和服务器的连接数了，你得自己手工指定。
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 什么什么网络环境？
<jervis> 对的，我看官网有这个说法
<jervis> 那我在工作地方用的arch上肯定是1.10了，arch真是变态，更新不受控制，python2莫名其妙便python3了
<ofan> 还好
<ofan> 只是默认用py3了
<jervis> 是啊，2个都在，不知道用哪个
<ofan> py现在还在更新语法
<ofan> mplayer 只能通过启动参数设置字幕？？
<iVIM2> happyaron: ?
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我去看下我提交的bug
<LKoi_Z> 在linux下有什么好用的翻墙方法吗
<thorne> 有ipv6
<iVIM2> 非有非无
<thorne> 的直接用/etc/hosts文件就可以翻了
<LKoi_Z> 是吗？这么方便，刚从windows转过来，很多东西还不习惯，直接改本地DNS吗？
<thorne> 不是DNS吧 我就是在hosts文件中加入了一些wall外站点的ipv6的地址  就可以访问那些站点了
<jervis> 我翻墙一直用vidalia
<iVIM2> thorne: 错也
<jervis> 翻到今天就twitter翻不过去
<jervis> 还望高人指教一二
<iVIM2> 改/etc/hosts几乎没用
<hyb> 大家好
<LKoi_Z> hosts文件不就是不经过dns服务器直接解析吗，现在的GFW不过滤IPV6吗
<thorne> 见一个杀一个吧 大概
<LKoi_Z> 。。。。
<jervis> 据说twitter封得很彻底，你们能翻过去吗
<LKoi_Z> 用国外的VPN代理可以，就是好的代理不好找而且封的巨快
<jervis> 象这些网站，t安men事件整天放在显眼位置，gcd当然怕了
<iVIM2> hosts就是DNS罢了
<thorne> 哦
<iVIM2> IP过滤,关键词过滤都过埠了
<hyb> 我翻我翻
<iVIM2> s/过埠了/过不了/g
<Jintian> iVIM2: funny
<LKoi_Z> GFW的核心功能是我们学校做的……悲剧
<ofan> vpn
<jervis> cnn也被和谐了，前段时间还可以访问
<iVIM2> Jintian: ?
<ofan> LKoi_Z: 哈工大？
<LKoi_Z> 恩
<iVIM2> LKoi_Z: 有没有正则表达式
<LKoi_Z> 不知道，网安实验室保密度是所有实验室最高的
<thorne> Connection reset by peer是个啥意思？
<ofan> 链接重置
<thorne> 土人不懂网络
<ofan> 水人略懂
<iVIM2> LKoi_Z: 问题是现在那个过滤非常不好，无关信息也会被过滤
<LKoi_Z> iVIM2: 没办法，我也一直想看看里面的源码，安全度太高了。。
<thorne> 这个安全度可以想像
<iVIM2> LKoi_Z: 主要怀疑那里面的程序员的IQ
<LKoi_Z> 就那么样了，研究水平也许还行，但代码是在看不下去，以前在实验室混的时候看它们博士写的代码。。不堪入目。。
<iVIM2> LKoi_Z: 重写代码吧
<LKoi_Z> 没那心情，以前做的是编译器的容错加强，一个函数居然要3页才看完。。
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 1.10.0的漏洞
<LKoi_Z> 吃饭去了
<iVIM2> thorne: 觉得安全度也不怎么样，绝密的话他们学校其他人都应该不知道
<thorne> 不知不觉 这货开始影响我的生活 真不爽
<thorne> sigh
<ofan> 有啥好绝密的
<jervis> 请教个问题，谢谢，我是从10.04升级上来的，有很多从ppa来的lucid包比10.10还新，我想用10.10的覆盖，怎么办方便一点
<ofan> jervis: 新立德好像可以导出包列表，全删掉，关掉ppa源，再导入 试试
<jervis> 现在有很多依赖它的包
<ofan> 递归得删
<jervis> 好多我不想删的也有，不管依赖删应该可以吧
<ofan> 那就一个一个降级吧
<iVIM2> aptitude也可以降级吧
<iVIM2> happyaron: 如何显示本地安装的包
<iVIM2> happyaron: 不在源里面的包
<flh> hi
<flh> cfy: ^k^ 是不是机器人？
<palytoxin> iVIM2: ubuntu的话，那个软件中心不就有？
<iVIM2> palytoxin: 命令行
<palytoxin> iVIM2: dpkg -L
<iVIM2> palytoxin: dpkg -L只能显示你的包装了多少文件吧
<palytoxin> iVIM2: 我这里没有u。。你man dpkg 看下
<iVIM2> palytoxin: 你是？
<iVIM2> palytoxin: 你用的是？
<palytoxin> iVIM2: arch...
<iVIM2> palytoxin: pacman有类似功能么?
<palytoxin> iVIM2: -Qi
<Adaptee> iVIM2, pacman -Qm
<iVIM2> palytoxin: 哦,这里用那个什么arch的还真多
<jiero> I用Ubuntu的不如用Arch的多
<jiero> iVIM2:  用Ubuntu的不如用Arch的多 .
<gebjgd> 早用arch 早升天
<palytoxin> gebjgd: 升天= =
<ofan> - -
<palytoxin> 我在.bashrc加了句exec xbindkeys，结果每次开终端总是弹[1]+  Done                    exec xbindkeys，怎么去掉这个信息呢。。
<happyaron> 把那句删了。
<palytoxin> happyaron: 乃不能这样，要用快捷键滴O_o
<happyaron> palytoxin: 那东西本来就不该在bashrc里写
<palytoxin> .xinirc?
<palytoxin> .xinitrc?
<roylez_> cfy: 今天看到个牛的
<MeaCulpa> 这个应该在起X的地方写，.xinitrc是你用startx起X的时候用的
<roylez_> cfy: http://letsebuy.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=80
<MeaCulpa> 估计大部分ubuntuer不会用startx起X
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 今天在教堂外看到个很hot的girl
<palytoxin> 我想在tty也能用Fn快捷键，所以就写到bashrc
<huangg> :quit
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...不想我转告尊夫人的话......
<roylez_> palytoxin: tty不行的，那是xbindkeys
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 大山崩于前而不倒，天仙见于前而不起，我夫人相信我
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你脸皮厚而已吧
<palytoxin> roylez: 被骗了么，那天谁教我来着- -
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 夫人与我阅A无数，她老人家爱深知要超过那些一线A星的，我才会有想法
<palytoxin> wiki上说写到~/.xinitrc，但是一样有那个提示
<jiero> 问下怎么搞启动时程序窗口的位置？
<jiero> GTK的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尊夫人见到帅哥而注目，你会阻止么...我不会，彼此彼此嘛
<MeaCulpa> palytoxin: xinitrc只适合startx用户
<MeaCulpa> 用xdm的就不应该用了
<MeaCulpa> 一起来X就起来了，哪来的xinitrx
<mengfei>  slim也是用.xinitrc来启动的啊
<MeaCulpa> s/xinitrx/xinitrc
<MeaCulpa> mengfei: 哦，slim另当别论
<palytoxin> MeaCulpa: slim用xinitrc的
<MeaCulpa> palytoxin: 谁的xinitrc?
<MeaCulpa> palytoxin: 开机的时候我怎么知道是谁要起X...
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 是么？xinitrc只适合startx?
<palytoxin> 我的DAEMONS=(。。。slim）
<MeaCulpa> 话说，slim是怎么分辨用哪个xinitrc的呢？比如我有三个用户会起X
<MeaCulpa> 三个用户各有一套xinitrc
<mengfei> 我arch中就用slim的
<MeaCulpa> 应该把这个谁来连X,告诉slim是吧？
<palytoxin> ~/ 目录不同吧
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我不startx怎么xinitrc照样有用
<mengfei> slim用哪个用户登录就用哪个的xinitrc
<MeaCulpa> mengfei: 哦，那么slim本身的配置不归xinitrc管是吧
<mengfei> 不是
<palytoxin> 在/etc/slim.conf
<MeaCulpa> mengfei: er...愿闻其详
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 那里面指定了读谁的xinitrc，对吧
<MeaCulpa> 那就对了
<palytoxin> 好像是谁登录读谁的？
<mengfei> 是的
<MeaCulpa> palytoxin: slim起来的时候怎么知道是谁要登录？
<MeaCulpa> palytoxin: 应该是谁起得slim, 告诉他读谁的配置吧
<ofan> 不是公用电脑的 要登陆器干嘛
<palytoxin> MeaCulpa: 需要输入用户名，登录的时候
<roylez_> DAEMONS=( dbus @slim @syslog-ng @wicd -auto  @fcron @sshd @alsa @laptop-mode @agnLogd @agnclientd @cpufreq  @atd @pdnsd @cups)
<MeaCulpa> palytoxin: 你输入用户名的时候，X已经起来了
<mengfei> slim起来的时候还没用到xinitrc,登录时才用
<MeaCulpa> palytoxin: slim起来了已经
<MeaCulpa> mengfei: 你终于说明白了，那就理解了
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 是 X 的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 一般是 root 的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: o
<caleb-> mengfei: 登录器不读 .xiniitrc 的
<caleb-> mengfei: 登录器不读 .xinitrc 的
 * caleb- 手怪怪的
<iVIM2> slim是什么？WM?
<ofan> 干啥了~
 * MeaCulpa 每每升级了xorg忘了升evdev啥的，X会死掉，所以不敢用X登陆器
<roylez_> 死笨的
<ofan> iVIM2: 登陆器
<MeaCulpa> 应该启动的时候可以有快捷键选runlevel吧，一般是哪个？
<ofan> 可以么？
<ofan> 用快捷键换..
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: ubuntu / debian 默认 runlevel 都差不多的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 否则不是永远死了...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 不过可以选 single user mode
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 因为X接管键盘了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 恩
<iVIM2> caleb-: Single User Mode是不是自动到root了
<ofan> 我的都是直接进runlevel 3 然后su ofan -l -c 嘎嘎
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: ubuntu / debian runlevel 要自己调整的
<MeaCulpa> 一般这个快捷键是啥？？
<MeaCulpa> 就是单用户模式
<palytoxin> arch在inittab里设置的
<caleb-> 快捷键选runlevel <- 没看过
<palytoxin> 貌似没有快捷键的吧
<iVIM2> ofan: arch是BSD init么？
<palytoxin> 恩
<ofan> iVIM2: yeah
<iVIM2> ofan: 你都是Single Mode?
<ofan> iVIM2: multi user
<iVIM2> ofan: 那么怎么会su ofan -l -c?
<ofan> iVIM2: 执行了multi user的脚本阿
<iVIM2> ofan: 不解。你是手动管理登录的？
 * MeaCulpa 吃了一碗蒸羊羔肉
<iVIM2> 阿弥陀佛！
<ofan> iVIM2: x:5:respawn:/bin/su ofan -l -c "/bin/bash -login -c '/usr/bin/startx --nolisten tcp' >/dev/null 2>&1"
<MeaCulpa> 我靠，短道速滑这种项目简直就是搏击
<ofan> iVIM2: 就是直接自动登录了，电脑就我自己用~
 * MeaCulpa 启动以后还要在cli手动登录...
<ofan> 没 直接启动X
<iVIM2> ofan: 我Linux菜鸟，不太明白
<iVIM2> ofan: 我总是text mode login
<MeaCulpa> 不进X, 再找个妖怪的键盘布局，就是安全的保障了...
<ofan> iVIM2: 你也arch？
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-cn可以改名linux-cn了、
<MeaCulpa> :P
<iVIM2> ofan: No
<mengfei> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<ofan> 其实ub也用~~
<palytoxin> x:5:respawn:/usr/bin/slim >/dev/null 2>&1用这个，我切到tty的时候键盘输入貌似就废了
<iVIM2> ofan: Debian
<mengfei> debian我感觉不怎么好用
<mengfei> 我用ubuntu和arch
<iVIM2> mengfei: 和Ub差不多吧，我觉得没啥区别
<ofan> iVIM2: debian的启动不了解额，貌似sysv的，感觉很复杂
<iVIM2> ofan: 恩，SysV，Ub不也是么？
<ofan> iVIM2: 恩 是
<happyaron> iVIM2: ub是更复杂的upstart
<iVIM2> happyaron: 不懂，我去查查
<happyaron> upstart就是扯淡。
<ofan> iVIM2: 反正我不敢动ub的启动脚本..
<happyaron> 这东西赶快死掉吧。
<Kandu> ubuntu 老是弄新東西把人搞得暈頭轉向
<mengfei> ubuntu装完了就直接用，自己配置我都用arch
<iVIM2> ofan: 我连Debian的守护进程的配置我还是很糊涂
<ofan> iVIM2: 还是用工具吧..
<iVIM2> ofan: 好像是dpkg-reconfigure还是什么
<iVIM2> ofan: 反正不能vim某个文件
<ofan> iVIM2: sysv-rc-conf
<iVIM2> ofan: 没你那个文件
<Gann> python在纯文本终端下，对汉字怎么才能正确处理？
<ofan> iVIM2: 一工具.. 装一个
<Gann> 我想找个python师傅，能教教吗？我只想用python作个股票软件出来，采取新浪财经的数据，制成svg图片，用inkscape进行分析
<mengfei> Gann: 股票用全胜股票软件吧
 * MeaCulpa 周末夜晚独自游泳，孤独的要淹死了
<Gann> mengfei: 全胜不能自己画图分析哦
<mengfei> 也就看大概
<Gann> mengfei: 连均线都不能叠加
<Gann> mengfei: 我想好好做个东西出来
<mengfei> 我都不会编程，你熟悉哪种语言就用哪种语言写好了
<Gann> mengfei: 其实国外的jstock也不错，还可以免费提示股价，通过google日历发免费短信提示，或者发邮件到移动信箱，然后移动信箱会自动发短信到手机提示
<Gann> 学了很久的python，一直没什么长进
<Gann> 干不了活
<Gann> happyaron: 我已经用自由发行版本了
<Gann> linux深度论坛谁有注册号吗？能否给我一个邀请码？
 * mengfei 吃饭去了
<happyaron> Gann: 啥自由发行版不？
<Xzheteng> 问大家一个问题啊： 就是桌面弄成那种像是一个办公室一样的
<Xzheteng> 场景，比如垃圾回收站可以放桌子下 电子书放书桌上   。。。
<Xzheteng> 当然还有其他场景  ， 这种桌面是怎么弄的
<caleb-> ofan: 还是要输入帐号密码的嘛
<ofan> caleb-: ?
<caleb-> ofan: 用登录器可以免帐号密码
<palytoxin> Xzheteng: 上次见win下的BumpTop
<ofan> caleb-: 登陆器保存密码就可以了吧
<iVIM2> Ubuntu刚装好Xorg不能正常显示中文的哦
<happyaron> iVIM2: 没这事
<happyaron> iVIM2: 除非你是手工apt-get的，才有可能有问题。
<iVIM2> happyaron: aptitude install xorg
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呃，哪有这么装包的。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 否则怎么装?
<happyaron> iVIM2: X又不是像普通软件那样，一堆依赖啥的。
<caleb-> iVIM2: X 不用依赖中文字体的
<caleb-> iVIM2: 没字体当然不显示
<iVIM2> happyaron: Debian即使不主动安装中文字体他也能显示的
<caleb-> 这年头的 xorg 只依赖 libXfont.so, 连其它字体都不需要
<caleb-> iVIM2: 那是 debian 装太多了
<iVIM2> caleb-: Ub里面aptitude install xorg会自动安装一些“漂亮”的英文字体，中文这里显示的是方块编码
<ofan> caleb-: 我的不用输帐号和密码..
<owr> 有个控制台下的，启动选项管理软件，记不清叫什么了，有谁能提醒一下？
<Gann> happyaron: 我告别ubuntu了，不再用它了，没意思
<Gann> happyaron: 速度慢，ubuntu
<owr> 名字里的有些部分好像有 sys...
<happyaron> Gann: 那你用的啥呢？
<Gann> happyaron: 我开始用hiweed
<happyaron> Gann: 呃
<Gann> happyaron: 就是，linux.deepin.org了
<happyaron> Gann: 说句心里话，deepin的东西也不咋地
<palytoxin> iVIM2: 中文得要内核支持，至少也的有个zhcon不是
<happyaron> 发展线路越来越飘忽不定，是对用户不负责
<Gann> happyaron: 那个我感觉很好阿，速度快，够用了
<gebjgd> hiweed不就是ubuntu么
<happyaron> Gann: 升级的时候你就知道它扯淡了。
<iVIM2> palytoxin: 汗，我说xorg阿
<void1> owr: sysv-rc-conf?
<Gann> gebjgd: happyaron 阿，升级很烦躁马
<happyaron> void1: ubuntu上这个东西已经完蛋了。
<gebjgd> Gann: ???
<happyaron> Gann: 不想折腾，去用debian stable/testing
<happyaron> Gann: 然后也不用咋升级
<happyaron> 缺点是过一段时间你发现软件版本有点老。
<Gann> happyaron: 什么完蛋了？
<iVIM2> happyaron: 那么怎么装Xorg?
<happyaron> Gann: sysv-rc-conf
<Gann> happyaron: 我每次可以等hiweed完善了，我再升级阿
<gebjgd> Gann: 有版本升级的linux都不咋地
<happyaron> iVIM2: 如果是我，就直接安装de，然后就都拽进来了。
<Gann> happyaron: 知道谁有注册号吗？我想让人给我一个邀请码，linux.deepin.org的邀请码
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我总要手动安装中文字体的，但是我看到Ub装好之后不支持中文字体的形式比较变态
<iVIM2> happyaron: 你的意思是tasksel?
<Gann> gebjgd: 你是啥意思呢？
<Gann> gebjgd: 哪我要用啥了？
<gebjgd> Gann: Arch
<happyaron> Gann: hiweed每次升级都要修改大量配置，开发目标反反复复
<iVIM2> Gann: 他说的是滚动升级的概念
<Gann> arch是完全自由的不
<happyaron> Gann: 而且很多东西很扯啊
<Gann> happyaron: 现在开始完善了
<caleb-> iVIM2: X 不依赖中文才是正确的。可以写在 recommends / suggest
<gebjgd> Gann: 什么叫自由？
<happyaron> Gann: 你看输入法就行了
<Gann> happyaron: 啥东西扯，小小输入法很好阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 真该授予个arch宣传大使给你~~
<happyaron> Gann: scim ibus-pinyin ibus-sunpinyin fcitx scim-googlepinyin yong
<Gann> ofan: 你哟跟你啥
<happyaron> Gann: 升级一次换一次。
<iVIM2> caleb-: 不依赖中文但是fontconfig的变态
<gebjgd> ofan: 用什么卖什么
<gebjgd> ofan: 职业的
<iVIM2> caleb-: 主要如此
<gebjgd> ofan: 这叫做敬业
<ofan> gebjgd: XD
<happyaron> Gann: 想自由一点，用debian，只开main
<caleb-> fsf 有定义几个完全自由的 distro <- 没有不自由内核模块
<caleb-> iVIM2: X 也不依赖 fontconfig 的
<Gann> happyaron: debian那个herd内核咋没动静了？
<gebjgd> Gann: hurd
<iVIM2> caleb-: 他装了问题是
<iVIM2> caleb-: 而且fontconfig的配置整的很变态
<caleb-> hurd 开发很慢的
<ofan> 完全自由的 估计你网卡驱动都成问题
<happyaron> Gann: hurd本来就开发缓慢
<Gann> gebjgd: 对，hrud现在什么样子了
<iVIM2> caleb-: arch的X都依赖fontconfig的吧?
<caleb-> hurd 只有在虚拟机好用
<Gann> happyaron: hurd会有前途马
<caleb-> iVIM2: 如果有依赖，那是 maintainer 的错
<Gann> happyaron: 我的输入法第一个ma的拼音总是马，不能变
<jiero> 有谁用hurd工作吗？
<NoIE> hurd是不是就是那个GNU下的微内核？
<happyaron> Gann: 短时间不行
<Gann> 听说Stallman用hurd
<iVIM2> caleb-: 也许是，xorg是一个虚包
<Gann> caleb-: 为何在虚拟机下好用
<caleb-> Gann: hurd 驱动很少，实体机很多硬件不能驱动
<Gann> happyaron: 为何头脑发热搞个hurd内核呢
<ofan> 转：有一天奥特曼去学校上课，课上老师提问，奥特曼一举手…………老师死了
<ofan> Gann: hurd比linux早
<iVIM2> Gann: Hurd早于Linux
 * mengfei 回来了
<iVIM2> Gann: 而且是GNU之父搞的
<NoIE> ofan: 因为不小心让两只手交叉了？
<Gann> ofan: 不能因为是GNU之父搞的，就一直不放弃阿
<caleb-> linus 说过的，如果他早知道有 netbsd / freebsd, 可能就不会写 linux 了
<ofan> NoIE: 据说单手就可以~
<happyaron> :)
<caleb-> Gann: 开源没有所谓的 死/放弃
<iVIM2> caleb-: 你说的X是否仅仅xorg server/client
<Gann> caleb-: 停止开发可以不
<caleb-> Gann: 停滞很多年也可能有人捡起来开发的
<Gann> 算了，我反正用linux
<caleb-> iVIM2: X server
<ofan> 我也忘了谁说的一句  如果有人要创造一个新系统，那肯定也是一个unix..
<NoIE> Core 是基于 奔腾III 架构。
<jiero> hurd 只有 i386 一个构架。。。难怪慢死了。。。
<Gann> 不扯了，玩hiweed去
<caleb-> ofan: plan 9
<iVIM2> jiero: 不因为如此
<iVIM2> jiero: 纯微内核没有快的理由
<jiero> iVIM2: 我说的是没有诱惑力。。。
<iVIM2> jiero: 你说hurd慢阿
<caleb-> jiero: linus 也没想到 linux 会支持那么多架构
<jiero> 开发速度，没说运行速度
<jiero> linus想到了支持很多构架。。。
<caleb-> 当初 linus 是觉得 linux 八成就钉死在 x86 了
<jiero> caleb-: 发展之后结果呢？
<ofan> 估计他也没想到会支持4000+个cpu - -
<iVIM2> 话说Linus是为了研究x86而写的
<caleb-> 有一阵子 netbsd 的宣传词就是「支持最多构架的内核」 <- 结果被 linux 超越了
<happyaron> lol
<mengfei> 有没有debian最小化安装，然后自己配置桌面环境的
<mengfei> ？
<iVIM2> mengfei: 什么叫做最小化安装
<Biscuit-Android> 有
 * happyaron debian没安过几次桌面环境的路过。
<xiangfu> mengfei: 最小化，只需要 kernel. /dev/null /dev/console /sbin/init :)
<happyaron> iVIM2: base system
<gebjgd> mengfei: debian不是本来就可以么
<xiangfu> mengfei: :)
<happyaron> xiangfu: ...你个搞底层的来这里虐人
<iVIM2> happyaron: 他说的比base还小吧
<xiangfu> happyaron  :)
<iVIM2> xiangfu: Hi
<happyaron> 吃饭了，回头见
<iVIM2> happyaron: 否则debootstrap
<mengfei> 我就是觉得最小化安装后比较难搞，弄不起来，
<xiangfu> iVIM2: hi
<iVIM2> xiangfu: 你具体解释下
<mengfei> 比arch难搞
<microcai> caleb-:  支持构架最多的DOS ？
<iVIM2> mengfei: 还可以吧，我是base system + openbox
<mengfei> 安装个标准系统后自己再装
<xiangfu> iVIM2:  开机kernel 只运行 /sbin/init   init 只需要 /dev/console /dev/null
<jiero> 现在启动系统之后就是启动sezen。有人用sezen么？
<mengfei> 我也想装openbox的，没搞起来
<v2sun> 请问shell中的mv命名能撤销吗？
<iVIM2> mengfei: aptitude install xorg openbox gamin好像就ok了
<iVIM2> xiangfu: 我记得我看见资料说没Kernel是先找/sbin/init,如果找不到再找/bin/sh
<mengfei> iVIM2: 这么简单？怎么配置的
<ishagua> O:-)
<iVIM2> mengfei: aptitude install xorg能完成很多东西吧
<ishagua> hello  everyone
<iVIM2> mengfei: 你哪里出错了
<mengfei> 我Xorg -configure的，结果就死了
<jiero> 有个用GIMP画头像的，用了5天凑够了$1500款项，要画30个。。。
<jiero> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1318318905/creative-commons-fantasy-portrait-marathon
<iVIM2> mengfei: 不需要Xorg -configure的
<iVIM2> mengfei: 新的xorg好像不需要xorg.conf
<mengfei> 不要的？我用arch就要的啊
<iVIM2> mengfei: 你看下arch的最新Wiki
<iVIM2> mengfei: 我帮你找
<flh> shell两条命令一行，是不是这样写：/usr/bin/mpc play ; sleep 5s /usr/bin/mpc next
<v2sun> 有清楚的吗？shell中命令的撤销？
<iVIM2> mengfei: 无需xorg.conf
<iVIM2> 最新的Xorg通常可以在HAL协助下有效的识别硬件。因此，使用xorg.conf文件成为一个可选方案。一开始不使用xorg.conf，然后只是增加些必须的部分，这样做可能更好。
<iVIM2> mengfei: 我不清楚，听说现在的xorg连hal都不要了
<caleb-> v2sun: 没有撤消的
<iVIM2> mengfei: arch还要装xf86-video什么的，Debian也不需要
<mengfei> 哦
<mengfei> 那我再试试
<iVIM2> mengfei: 对了，你之前有没有aptitude install xf86什么的
<mengfei> 没有
<iVIM2> mengfei: 我曾经试过，发现悲剧的
<xiangfu> iVIM2: http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.36/init/main.c#L851
<ofan> iVIM2: 这也要装吧
<xiangfu> iVIM2:  /sbin/init --> /etc/init --> /bin/init --> /bin/sh
<iVIM2> ofan: 他会自动把全部video驱动装上
<iVIM2> ofan: 我手动安装反而不行
<iVIM2> ofan: 我试过
<mengfei> 我以前试用debian的时候都是直接安装桌面环境的，这次想要弄轻量级系统的，结果没搞起来
<iVIM2> ofan: 不像Arch单靠自己的就能启动了（譬如我是Intel的，我装的时候只要装xf86-video-intel,但是Debian不行，要装很多）
<ofan> iVIM2: 有依赖阿
<v2sun> caleb-, 我把40多集海贼王mv成了一个文件名，这有办法恢复吗？
<iVIM2> ofan: 不是依赖的问题
<iVIM2> ofan: 他会无法启动
<ofan> iVIM2: 啥叫单靠自己启动
<iVIM2> ofan: 我后面括号解释了
<caleb-> v2sun: 最后一个如果不是目录，没法 mv 的
<Xzheteng> adam8157: 系统快备份完时出现 "tar: 由于前次错误，将以上次的错误状态退出 "
<Xzheteng> 怎么回事啊？
<caleb-> iVIM2: debian 也可以的
<iVIM2> xiangfu: 你只要告诉我内核源码树的目录就行，我这里有2.6.36的
<ofan> iVIM2: 只装这一个包？
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我水平低，阿弥陀佛
<iVIM2> ofan: 反正我就是aptitude install xorg
<iVIM2> ofan: 我曾经去找intel的装上然后再aptitude install xorg，安装倒是顺利
<iVIM2> ofan: 等到X&测试的时候提示No Screen Found
<v2sun> caleb-, 我用的for,想指改名的，结果就这样悲剧了，没有办法恢复吗？感觉mv命令不会删除文件呀。
<iVIM2> xiangfu: 然后能说下 /dev/null /dev/console /sbin/init怎么建立
<Xzheteng> tar: 由于前次错误，将以上次的错误状态退出  怎么解决啊 有人知道吗
<ofan> iVIM2: 不明白啥意思
<iVIM2> ofan: 就是在aptitude里面找到[\d\D]*-video-[\d\D]*intel.*
<iVIM2> ofan: 装上
<ofan> iVIM2: udev
<iVIM2> ofan: 然后aptitude install xorg
<ofan> iVIM2: 那是驱动的问题吧
<iVIM2> ofan: udev好像是base里面的
<iVIM2> ofan: 肯定不是内核驱动的问题
<iVIM2> ofan: 应该是xorg的组件
<ofan> iVIM2: 不就是x的组件么
<iVIM2> ofan: 我记得xorg必须要有vesa的
<iVIM2> ofan: 我也搞的不是特别清楚，每次arch装xorg我都要查wiki的
<iVIM2> ofan: 那次装Debian，我别出心裁，照arch的wiki的办法去装
<caleb-> iVIM2: 不需要 vesa 的
<iVIM2> caleb-: 不清楚吧，阿弥陀佛。你能说下你怎么搞
<caleb-> iVIM2: xorg 现在的做法就是有用到的才需要编，通通都是一个一个小 tarball
<iVIM2> caleb-: 在Debian里面
<ofan> iVIM2: vesa也是驱动
<caleb-> iVIM2: debian 依赖是写 xf86-video-all | xf86-video* <- 这类写法，默认会安装 *-all
<caleb-> iVIM2: 但是进阶用户可以指定安装，就不用安装 *-all;
<caleb-> iVIM2: 但是进阶用户可以指定安装，就不用安装 *-all
<iVIM2> caleb-: 他的名字不叫xf86-video
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我去查下
<caleb-> iVIM2: 依赖的 | 就是 or 的意思
<caleb-> iVIM2: 我是说写法，具体包名我懒得记
<iVIM2> caleb-: 知道，你还是用正则写吧，globs看起来不爽
<caleb-> iVIM2: debian 可以只装 X server + 1 xorg-video + 1 xorg-evdev
<caleb-> 其它驱动都不用的
<Warm_HUG> bj
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我查到了，我装了.*-video-intel
<iVIM2> caleb-: 然后aptitude install xorg
<iVIM2> caleb-: 结果无法启动了
<ofan> keyboard mouse啥的不用么？ 我记得我还要装xorg-input-drivers
<iVIM2> ofan: keyboard,mouse都是evdev
<caleb-> ofan: linux 默认用 evdev 同时驱动 kbd / mouse
<Warm_HUG> koreagrace: where are you from?
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 你的那个是因为你的显卡是intel i8xx
<caleb-> 但 evdev 目前只有 linux 有
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 不是，
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 那是什么卡？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: i915
<ofan> 我这都装了 re~
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我这里i855直接kms就行了。 xorg.conf都不需要
<iVIM2> gebjgd: i915GM
<iVIM2> gebjgd: i915也是KMS
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我的比你的还老。都没有问题
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 你是arch嚷嚷什么阿
<ofan> 915额
<ofan> 貌似要特殊处理
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<iVIM2> ofan: 不要
<gebjgd> ofan: 915不需要
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<gebjgd> ofan: i8xx需要
<iVIM2> ofan: 不是i845g
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<ishagua> O:-)推荐一个好看的gnome 主题
<ishagua> :-D
<ofan> 忘了哪里看到的说915的比较特别
<iVIM2> ofan: 是i845g要加上i915.modeset=1
<jiero> gnome主题是啥？metacity？ gtk？
<ishagua> :'(没人推荐吗
<iVIM2> ofan: 你查一下内核参数就知道
<ishagua> 恩
<ofan> 哦 貌似是
<jiero> 面板？
<ishagua> gnome 的
<iVIM2> ofan: 内核参数里面915 KMS包括i845g这个驱动的
<ishagua> 全部的
<ofan> 我不是915的
<jiero> crux
<iVIM2> dusk
<jiero> clearlooks
<iVIM2> caleb-: 当时提示没找到屏幕
<iVIM2> caleb-: No Screen Found
<iVIM2> caleb-: 不知道为什么
<LKoi_Z> clear
<ofan> iVIM2: 你该用startx启动
<gebjgd> iVIM2: 我也遇到过。有可能是intel的驱动有关系
<caleb-> iVIM2: xorg 自动侦测还不完善
<caleb-> iVIM2: 有时候还是得写 xorg.conf
<iVIM2> caleb-: 等会儿
<Warm_HUG> 最近有人试过wyland么？
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我刚才查过/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iVIM2> caleb-: 他加载了3个
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我现在查包名
<happyaron> iVIM2: debbootstrap就是个base system
<Warm_HUG> 貌似 直接 sudo init 6，也不是很猛烈？
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我意思就是debootstrap构建的不够基本
<iVIM2> caleb-: .*-video-(intel|fbdev|vesa)\b\
<happyaron> iVIM2: 那你就自己改改
<caleb-> iVIM2: 更基本可以用 personal archive / embedebian
<caleb-> iVIM2: vesa / fbdev 都不需要
<iVIM2> caleb-: vesa是不需要,fbdev是什么
<caleb-> iVIM2: 小到一定程度就要人工干预了
<caleb-> iVIM2: 标准 debian 没必要搞那么小
<ofan> 最基本的kernel+initrd with busybox
<iVIM2> ofan: 不懂
<iVIM2> caleb-: 不是，看来要重新编译了
<iVIM2> caleb-: 他是在启动Xorg的时候加载了这3个模块
<Warm_HUG> 有人在10.04上用e16（e17？）么？
<caleb-> iVIM2: 只是尝试加载
<iVIM2> caleb-: 没看到有卸载的标记，只有LoadModule
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 八哥
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: wayland还没成熟
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 嗯，貌似除他没谁了，不过这家伙见不到人的
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 发帖叫他进去。
<iVIM2> caleb-: 还有如果我不用evdev的话是不是内核参数里面evdev的选项可以去掉了，不过要.*-keyboard.*之类了？
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 就几句话的事，见到就抓人问了
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 不知道这个东西最后能不能成熟起来啊
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: #archlinux-cn里有一位用e17的
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: oftc？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: 被袜子误伤之后不来了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: freenode
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG: oftc的叫arch-cn
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 差不多
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 呃，知道鸟
<caleb-> iVIM2: 应该是，但我没试过
<caleb-> iVIM2: evdev 很好用啊
<caleb-> iVIM2: linux 主流是 evdev, legacy 没人维护了
<iVIM2> caleb-: 如果要去掉fbdev,fbdevhw,vesa是不是要重新编译xorg了
<caleb-> iVIM2: 那些都是模块，无所谓的
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我上次启动的时候就是提示没有vesa
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我知道了，要生成xorg.conf对不?
<iVIM2> caleb-: 自动加载的话需要那2个？
<ofan> x下截取键盘鼠标事件的小工具叫什么来着？？？
<flh> date;sleep 3;date
<Jintian> firefox 4 不错
<spirit> 好安静 没人吗?
<iGirl> mei
<spirit> Jagdwurst, firefox4现在是测试版吧!
<iVIM2> Jintian: FF4还是Beta
<iGirl> beta 8又跳了
<iGirl> 郁闷
<spirit> 我现在还不会编译安装....
<spirit> 谁传授下经验!
<iGirl> 那就找deb包啦
<spirit> 包没有FF4!
<iVIM2> spirit: 只要./configure && make && make install
<iGirl> 下载编译好的版本解压就可以用了啊
<Jagdwurst> spirit: .. 是的，这载入网页虽然快，但我这边巨占cpu
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 你是咪咪罩么？
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: ?
<spirit> Jagdwurst, 占CPU吗? 看flash怎么样?
<Jagdwurst> spirit: flash 不规它管
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 咪咪的马甲，自然就是咪咪罩了 。lol
<ofan> 咪咪罩~~
<spirit> Jagdwurst, flash规谁管?
<iGirl> spirit: js还是会出问题,新版本的引擎还是没有完善,虽然比beta 7好很多
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 我打
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ee?
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: 99.99%的闪避........
<Warm_HUG> ^_^
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 直接踢了lol
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 处男好
<iVIM2> iGirl: 什么时候Stable
<iGirl> iVIM2: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ....额～～貌似～～～谁？？～～忘了？？很久没过来
<iVIM2> iGirl: ff4
<iGirl> iVIM2: 我手机没有开越洋电话...问不了哦oooops
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 这么久不来,找你的董晓娟去了?
<iVIM2> iGirl: 他们没有预估？
<iGirl> iVIM2: 明年第一季度
<Warm_HUG> 董晓娟，我不爱你！
<Jagdwurst> 人肉中。。。。
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 你小心那个变态伪处男,哈哈哈
<iVIM2> 阿弥陀佛
<Jintian> iVIM2: 对的
<Warm_HUG> iGirl: CyrusYzGTtBT？求保护
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 不是，我被小贱人ee ban了，还有我工作了，打杂的，每个月才1100，属于超低收入
<iGirl> Warm_HUG: 好的,报jj尺寸先
<Jintian> iVIM2: 我使用过程中没跳bug，比ff3快
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 所以就没过来#ubuntu-cn
<IGirl_too> iGirl: 咩有
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 哦,这样啊,你老是调戏ee...又不给人家一点甜头,ee火气起来谁也没办法是不是?
<happyaron> IGirl_too: ...
<iGirl> IGirl_too: 你又调皮了,坏坏
<happyaron> IGirl_too: 你老婆在哪上班，我明天放学去告状。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 唉～～ee找到新的面首了，。。。
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 啊,那你以后一心跟我吧
<iGirl> lol
<IGirl_too> happyaron: 找不到星电话费很贵的，你别打了
<happyaron> IGirl_too: 呃？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 不要了，我要工作大概40年后，我应该够钱买双核的
<happyaron> IGirl_too: 不在春城？
<iVIM2> 阿弥陀佛
<iVIM2> 不知道FF4是否支持vimperator
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 哦....hardcore还double啊,赞
<ofan> 好专业~
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ....我要看爱情动作大片了，请勿打扰。。。
<IGirl_too> happyaron: 我在三维空间的投影的确是在cc的
<IGirl_too> iVIM2: 马上就测试，等我报告
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 看完了来找我,快
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ...请问妳在广州吗？
<ofan> iGirl: 男人？
<IGirl_too> ofan: 很纯正的阿姨哟
<spirit> ??
<ofan> IGirl_too: 阿姨？
<happyaron> IGirl_too: 你老婆呢？
<iVIM2> IGirl_too: Pentadactyl
<ofan> IGirl_too: 阿姨貌似走了
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前和你说过啦
<iVIM2> 阿弥陀佛
<ofan> 额又来了
<IGirl_too> ofan: 此阿姨非彼阿姨
<iGirl> ofan: 干嘛,网警叔叔?
<ofan> IGirl_too: 有几个阿姨？
<IGirl_too> happyaron: 没，给蒙一个呗
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 我都说过，我记忆很差的，，特别是超过3个月的
<IGirl_too> ofan: 你楼上那个
<happyaron> IGirl_too: ...
<happyaron> IGirl_too: 呃。。那我明天找你妈告状。
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2, Pentadactyl？戊什麼？
<ofan> IGirl_too: 你把名字改下呗，都不能跟阿姨说话了
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 看你的动作片去
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ...
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 听说是另外一个vim-like
<iGirl> .
<iVIM2> 阿弥陀佛！
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2, 哦，好無聊。
 * nuanhuai 应广大人民群众要求，和一小撮恐怖分子的威胁而改名
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 你查过?
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2, 嗯。
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 不知道对Vimperator是否有优势
<iGirl> nuanhuai: 有老婆就老实点啦
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: 唯一我看见的好处就是支持FF4
<ofan> nuanhuai: 谁是恐怖分子？
<apostatedpriest> iVIM2, 我對這種東西都沒有想法。
<nuanhuai> ofan: 某哈皮，老是威胁要告状
<iVIM2> apostatedpriest: vimperator我是喜欢的
<happyaron> nuanhuai: 坏坏。。。
<rokite> 呵呵。回来了。
<apostatedpriest> soiamsa又不在呀。
<nuanhuai> vimperator无法安装，因为它不兼容 firefox 4.0b7。即使反复点击坚持安装也不行......
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: Pentadactyl
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: 你试试
<nuanhuai> iVIM2: 那是什么？
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: 另外一个vim-like Firefox
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: firefox官方add-ons里面有
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: 用法和vimperator几乎一致，因为两者有相同开发人员
<nuanhuai> iVIM2: 感觉就像在飞行
<nuanhuai> iVIM2: 非常的好
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: 装上了？
<nuanhuai> iVIM2: 是的
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: FF4比3.6是否快多了
<nuanhuai> iVIM2: 用起来没什么问题，而且，飞快的感觉
<nuanhuai> iVIM2: 总算对得起我的7M的速度了
<iVIM2> nuanhuai: 我下下来看看
<nuanhuai> iVIM2: 快试试吧，体验不错
<caleb-> nuanhuai: 7M 是 ADSL?
<ufo_> 我的音频输出口坏了，怎么换个口输出声音
<iVIM2> 我512Kbps ADSL
<ufo_> 各位大侠有没有知道的
<nuanhuai> caleb-: 联通3G，很悲剧
<ufo_> 紧急求救亚
<happyaron> ...
<iVIM2> 阿弥陀佛
<nuanhuai> ff 4不错哟，vbox里运行起来，还比原来的3.6快点呢
<nuanhuai> 嗯，不过也没有插那么多插件
<caleb-> nuanhuai: 为啥要用 vbox 跑？
<MeaCulpa> 我感觉很多插件没法用了，自然快乐
<MeaCulpa> 不过，只要vimperator和foxyproxy能用我就满足了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 呃，确实快了。
<void1> 不用插件，ff4比3.6快很多
<nuanhuai> caleb-: 正好测试e17，就顺便了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 但是我因为一直用trunk，感觉不出来变化了。
<happyaron> 所有浏览器都一样慢。
<caleb-> nuanhuai: 推荐用 Xephyr 测试 e17
<nuanhuai> caleb-: 那是啥？
<void1> 不过现在的浏览器进化方向虽然是速度，但是资源占用都异常大
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 我也是
<void1> 想找一些省资源，可以在老机器上跑的浏览器都没有
<MeaCulpa> void1: 现在什么都在web里用，占用自然大了
<xiangfu> iVIM2: init 可以说就进入到usermode 了。取决于你想不想shell 登录。如果想SHELL登录。还要gettty. 和 /bin/sh
<nuanhuai> caleb-: 这么高级的，都不会用的
<void1> MeaCulpa: 不是啊，同样显示静态网页，现在的浏览器资源占用比以前大多了
<caleb-> lynx 好像有 gui mode 了
<xiangfu> iVIM2: 为什么需要这几个文件，如果你shell 登录，shell 必须要在一个设备上。这个设备就是/dev/console 或者 /dev/tty1 等等吧。
<caleb-> lynx 好像有 gui mode 了 <- 还是 links? 忘了
<MeaCulpa> void1: K-meleon
<jiero> 呃。firefox 升级到1.5之后我抛弃了它一段时间。
<xiangfu> iVIM2: 这个几文件怎么建？ /dev/下的用 mknod. /sbin/init 当然要自己编译了。 ：）
<jiero> firefox 1.0时是最好用的。
<iVIM2> xiangfu: mknod
<rokite> 那装回1.0？？
<void1> 现在就算512m内存，上网还觉得不够
<MeaCulpa> windows我就用k-meleon
<MeaCulpa> linux轻量级浏览器更多了
<caleb-> void1: 把 gnome 砍掉就觉得够了
<jiero> 砍掉GNOME也不会快。
<jiero> 感觉不出太大变化。
<void1> MeaCulpa: k-melon一样用gecko，能快？
<redmorning> perl里面，$BASETIME指什么？
<rokite> linux下的flash卡怎么解决？
<iVIM2> xiangfu: LFS就是mknod的
<caleb-> webkit 好用的只有 chrom* browser
<aronxu> 2.6.37-9-generic
<iVIM2> xiangfu: 但是后面几个参数我背不出来
<caleb-> 其它 webkit 都还有很多实用性问题
<MeaCulpa> void1: 当然
 * nihui <--  200mb 内存
<iVIM2> xiangfu: 只能参照现有系统
<jiero> rokite: 没得解决。
<MeaCulpa> void1: gecko本身不是太慢的
<MeaCulpa> void1: 这个呢， http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<happyaron> 2.6.37-9-generic
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 都不及chromium
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个很差。
<MeaCulpa> 哦，很多朋友又要叫了，Qt...
<rokite> 那就无语了。每次用slackware就卡
<Drazet> 安装e17 用哪个命令？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我以前尝试了一圈
<iVIM2> 忍不住上了Firefox 4
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 恩，赤膊的ff或者chrome都不错
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: arora/midori都不如chromium好。
<iVIM2> happyaron: Chromium非常不成熟
<happyaron> iVIM2: 跑分浏览器么。
<void1> 感觉资源占用，应该和显示引擎有关系
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: chromium用户体验太差了
<iVIM2> happyaron: ?
<rokite> firefox 4和chrome相似
<ofan> iVIM2: 非常成熟
<iVIM2> happyaron: 跑什么分
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯，呵呵
<nihui> lynx
<nihui> w3m
<happyaron> iVIM2: chromium是用来跑分的。
<iVIM2> ofan: 你看他SSL管理的代码
<happyaron> iVIM2: 各种测试，哈哈
<rokite> 我是emacs用户
<nihui> 内存小可以用 w3m
<happyaron> nihui: ...
<xiangfu> iVIM2:  不是又不是现有系统。要看你的内核驱动。/proc/device 不过null 是 1 console  是 5 是固定的。
<ofan> iVIM2: 哪里
<MeaCulpa> lynx和w3m要是支持js我立马用
 * caleb- 只用 chromium 一年半了
<happyaron> nihui: 好像可以上web gmail
<jiero> MeaCulpa: arora垃圾到不如Epiphany。。。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ^
<caleb-> firefox 被我抛弃一年半鸟～
<MeaCulpa> jiero: :P 其实老的opera不错
<happyaron> caleb-: ...
<iVIM2> ofan: 他用的是Mozilla的旧技术
<ofan> iVIM2: 有分析么
<jiero> Epiphany 是我见过最差的浏览器...
<ofan> iVIM2: - -
<nihui> 内存小可以用  firefox 2.0
<MeaCulpa> Konqueror都不如？
<void1> 老的opera资源占用是不错，但是10以后就一塌糊涂了
<ofan> iVIM2: 那又怎样
<iVIM2> ofan: 还有代理服务器
<xiangfu> MeaCulpa:可以试试 netsurf :)
<jiero> Konqueror我觉得不错。只是兼容性很差。。。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: yeah, w3m确实可以上gmail web界面
<nihui> konqueror 其实比 webkit 的那类快
<ofan> iVIM2: 这能说明啥
 * caleb- 天天编译 chromium
<happyaron> jiero: arora比epiphany差
<nihui> 尤其是内存小的机器上
<happyaron> caleb-: build.chromium.org不是有么。
<ofan> iVIM2: linux内核还用N年前的代码
<ofan> iVIM2: so what?
<iVIM2> ofan: 问题难以管理
<caleb-> happyaron: 我坚持要用 "http://"
<ofan> iVIM2: 证据
<iVIM2> ofan: 你管理给我看看阿
<ofan> iVIM2: 分析过程
<jiero> konqueror绝对是Linux下图形浏览器里最慢的，但不算烂的。
<iVIM2> ofan: 你删除，或者禁用某个SSL证书
<caleb-> opera 也学 chrom* 拿掉 http:// <- 真让人不爽
<MeaCulpa> 其实不在乎用户体验的话，chromium是不错
<iVIM2> ofan: 不要看代码分析的
<happyaron> caleb-: okay
<ofan> iVIM2: 为什么要我做
<rokite> 为什么不用chrome?
<ofan> iVIM2: 我就想知道你怎么得出那么个结论的
<nihui> konqueror应该是Linux下图形浏览器里最小内存
<ofan> iVIM2: 毫无说服力
<happyaron> rokite: chrome适合跑分
<happyaron> nihui: 但是不好用啊。
<nihui> 速度快但内存占用太多
<happyaron> nihui: 折腾死了。
<jiero> happyaron: 我语句错误～
<caleb-> nihui: dillo 应该更小
<jiero> happyaron: 不过现在Chromium也是我的主力浏览器了。
<nihui> firefox 4 启动后打开页面直接被 oom 杀掉了....
<MeaCulpa> chromium就是用来跑分的
<caleb-> nihui: konqueror 用了 kde 库，应该超级肥
<rokite> <happyaron> 跑分是什么意思？
<jiero> Chromium装入svg最强。
<happyaron> jiero: 呃，我在用firefox
<nihui> chromium 有时候也会被 oom 杀掉....
<jiero> 很多效果的兼容性都好。
<happyaron> rokite: 适合跑各种测试
<ofan> iVIM2: 你也可以说linux不成熟，windows也不成熟，都是用N年前的构架
<happyaron> jiero: 这倒是
 * MeaCulpa chromium是用来跑google wave的
<void1> chromium速度的确是最快的，当然如果机器好的话，可能不觉得
<nihui> caleb-: 我用的是 kde，所以不肥了~
<rokite> 你们用过了，性能怎么了？
<jiero> happyaron: 我是Firefox + Chromium Daily～
<caleb-> ppa chromium 常常包到 buggy 版
<happyaron> jiero: firefox trunk + 自己选的chromium build
<nuanhuai> wave？已经给人家领养了吧？
<void1> 我的机器上ff3.6比chromium是绝对有体感的慢
<caleb-> 因为 ppa 是 timely update, 没有检查 buildbot 测试结果
<jiero> 每天都更新的Chromium也不会崩溃，但是firefox trunk给我感觉容易崩了。。。
<jiero> 所以我没用。。。
<nihui> 但最终还是 xp + firefox 2.0 爽~
<MeaCulpa> google的系列页面用vimerator效果很不好，所以我的chromium就是一个google client
<nihui> linux 下的浏览器明显慢于 windows 下的
<iVIM2> ofan: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxCertManagement
<happyaron> jiero: 早就不崩溃了啊。。。
<jiero> nihui: 我没装过～windows～
<happyaron> iVIM2: chromium的代理，证书管理，都是浮云。
<rokite> 我都是firefox +chrome browser,呵
<MeaCulpa> 还有，各位，我的firefox4被gmail判定为不支持的浏览器
<iVIM2> happyaron: ？
<ofan> iVIM2: 你要说明啥
<caleb-> 自从有 chromium 后，firefox 进步明显
<MeaCulpa> 所以我用chromium也是被胁迫的
<iVIM2> ofan: 没说明啥，也没必要
<nihui> firefox chromium 啊都是 linux 下的慢
<jiero> happyaron:   我不知道。。。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 这两样功能都很糟糕。
<nihui> flash 也是 linux 下的慢
<iVIM2> happyaron: 说不过ofan
<iVIM2> happyaron: 觉得也懒得说，就阿弥陀佛了
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我用下来觉得糟糕
<Jintian> chromium 字体不行
<Jintian> 不知道最近fix没有
<iVIM2> happyaron: 他偏要我搞出技术分析
<jiero> chromium字体有问题吗？
<rokite> 我最bs就是flash的cpu占用率
<ofan> iVIM2: 所以说 下结论要谨慎
<Jintian> 有的
<jiero> 我用了1年多了都没有～
<iVIM2> happyaron: 那就依缘
<Jintian> orz，一开始装的时候感觉字体就不行
<jiero> Firefox倒是在很多时间有问题。。。
<jiero> 不过现在没了～
<void1> 哎，看来这里的人电脑性能都很好，不用在意资源问题嘛...
<Jintian> jiero: ff字体很好。。。
<MeaCulpa> 说道性能
<Jintian> void1: 在意的都不会开x11了
<jiero> Jintian:  不好。。。
<nihui> w3m 如何支持 flash ?
<nuanhuai> nihui: 天
<void1> Jintian: 没必要走极端，几年前的机器也还是要用的呀
<nihui> w3m 只能支持到显示图片
<ofan> 干掉gnome 省掉的内存不必干掉chrome的少
<nihui> 要能支持 flash 就好了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我的IBM X22 编译过并且用firefox 3.6,  但是chromium编译要好几天，装binary也跑不了
<MeaCulpa> IBM X22 跑deepin windows xp都很吃力了
<rokite> 我的是x40
<iVIM2> ofan: Best wishes,3q.阿弥陀佛
<void1> MeaCulpa: x22cpu和内存是？
<iVIM2> void1: 啥配置
<MeaCulpa> void1: 赛扬800好像，内存128吧
<Jintian> void1: 晓得，我也没极端，不开x11连中文都显示不好
<MeaCulpa> 还是256, 我忘了
<MeaCulpa> 18g硬盘
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: puppy / dsl 吧
<nihui> 128 的话， firefox 2.0 吧
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我X22还gentoo呢
<void1> MeaCulpa: 这个配置跑deepin绝对不吃力的，我p450,128m内存机器试过
<nihui> 2.5 以上会很卡的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 挂了一排刀片distcc
<MeaCulpa> :P
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: x22???还没淘汰
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 那机器Debian能跑吧
<Jintian> MeaCulpa:刀片大神
<MeaCulpa> 本机不参与编译
<MeaCulpa> 全部靠PC Server distcc
<void1> MeaCulpa: 这次正好换到debian lxde，就找不到一个还可以的浏览器用用
<Jintian> MeaCulpa: 貌似上次在arch-cn听你讲国
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/NgqLy.png 谁能看出哪个是 Fx 哪个是Chromium？
<iVIM2> void1: 你机器什么配置阿
<MeaCulpa> 2台虚拟机一起编译的， 大概各开了8g 内存
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .... 唉
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 哦，你玩ipad了，笔记本没必要了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 以前单位我的工作note就是X22
<void1> iVIM2: 现在的机器勉强有1g内存，总算可以用用主流版本的浏览器，但是也没办法和bt等占内存程序共用
<nihui> 不开 X
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ipad有eth口么...咋干活
<iVIM2> void1: 勉强有1G内存……………………
<MeaCulpa> Processor model 				Mobile Pentium III-M 			 						 				Clock speed 				0.8 GHz
<mengfei> iVIM2: debian原来装起来很容易啊，直接装好就能用了，都不要配置，arch中还要弄的
<MeaCulpa> X22果然是128m 内存
 * MeaCulpa 用X22 在linux下面玩网游
<happyaron> debian stable很方便
<MeaCulpa> The mana world
<iVIM2> mengfei: Debian比Ubuntu容易阿
<ofan> X22?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ipad的ssh client都很贵，我都不敢买那些app, 就怕上当
<void1> lenny + lxde 启动时间是deepin xp的两倍还不止
<iVIM2> void1: 我现在的机子自认为内存暴大了
<iVIM2> void1: 512M
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 有可以自己编译的 ssh client 吧?
<void1> MeaCulpa: jailbreak呀
<MeaCulpa> void1: 启动时间？*nix可不是让你每天重启几十次的
<MeaCulpa> void1: 要启动时间用windows吧
<mengfei> 以前没自己装过，这次装按照arch里那样装的，debian里根本不要设置rc.conf.xinitrc,autostart.sh,这些东西
<Jintian> MeaCulpa: 我也没买。。。 搞web ssh。。。
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 没觉得XP启动时间短
 * MeaCulpa AIX一天启动两次就坏了
<caleb-> XP 只有空机快吧
<caleb-> XP 装了几个软件就慢了
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 那是XP的问题，但是unix架构绝对不适合一直重启
<ofan> 额.. 觉得Linux启动比win快多了
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 觉得arch远远比XP快
<void1> MeaCulpa: 启动时间代表速度快慢。那么...开个pidgin几乎超过windows下2倍
<MeaCulpa> windows只是没给你定制的机会而已
<Jintian> 相当快，不启动x
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: windows没有给你这个机会而已
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 倒是，XP不能定制
<ofan> 我启动X也很快
 * caleb- 觉得 linux 远远比XP快
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: xp的机理，远比unix适合快速重启
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 你对XP研究很深阿
<MeaCulpa> 我曾经一天重启4次PUX, 就坏了
<MeaCulpa> IBM一台小型机的一个电源我也烧掉过，重启2次
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: windows的资源管理模式是牺牲性能追求强壮性额度
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: windows pc server甚至可以不需要U{S
<MeaCulpa> UPS
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: 你换unix, linux试试看，电压不稳，重启几次，你就哭吧
<MeaCulpa> windows比这些强壮多了
<MeaCulpa> T电源都不怕
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 恩，Windows下很多人都是按Reset重启的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 硬件关软件鸟事…
<ofan> XD
<metbsd> 有人用屁精吗
<MeaCulpa> caleb- : windows把东西都塞进内存了，自然不怕以外
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 关机么长按Power
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 我就在pidgin里，windows xp...
<metbsd> 怎么让屁精不要弹出聊天窗口呀
<caleb-> 硬盘烧了怪隔壁邻居不好...
<metbsd> pidgin 不crash的时候蛮好的
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 会弹么
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这是为神吗呢？
<metbsd> 回弹qq的
<MeaCulpa> ...没用过qq
<void1> metbsd: tool->preference->interface->hide new im conversations: always
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 神码？
<iVIM2> metbsd: 有设置的，在全局设置里面
<ofan> MeaCulpa: *nix对电源敏感？
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 我就知道XP下有很多Undocumented Functions
<caleb-> ofan: 别理它胡诌
<MeaCulpa> ofan:  unix把太多东西塞进硬盘，性能强嘛
<caleb-> 最多是 filesystem 对断电敏感
<ofan> caleb-: 我想知道吶~~
<MeaCulpa> ofan: windows把东西都塞进内存了，自然不怕掉电
<caleb-> 「unix把太多东西塞进硬盘，性能强嘛」 <- 典型的错误
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 额 应该是都塞内存里性能比较好吧
<caleb-> win32 才在搞愚蠢的 file lock
<iVIM2> caleb-: Linux不是充分应用内存？
<MeaCulpa> 我说的是配置啥的啊
<void1> MeaCulpa: 这不是说倒了嘛
<caleb-> iVIM2: 我说 MeaCulpa 观点错误
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是说注册表？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我表达关系吧...
<caleb-> 「unix把太多东西塞进硬盘，性能强嘛」 <- 典型的描述错误
<MeaCulpa> 恩，我承认~~~
<MeaCulpa> 描述错误
<iVIM2> caleb-: UNIX我不知道，Linux很依靠内存
<cfy> flh: 是
<metbsd> pidgin windows有老板键吗
<ofan> 不过说起来，用注册表效率貌似也不错~
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 我用透明效果
<metbsd> 怎么弄的
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: windows下面有真透明
<MeaCulpa> 插件啊
<metbsd> 甚么快捷键把屁精调出来呀
<MeaCulpa> 一透明，老板就看不清了
<metbsd> 有快捷键吗
<MeaCulpa> 只有在显示器前的人看得清
<ofan> 搞个3D显示器~
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: XP系统调用好像是sysenter
<ofan> 自个买个眼镜~~
<cfy> roylez_: 我还是喜欢自己去买.
<roylez_> cfy: 便宜阿
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 貌似没有...
<roylez_> cfy: 不过挡不住你有钱
<iVIM2> caleb-: Linux系统调用靠中断门吧？
<cfy> roylez_: 其实我是想自提呵呵。
<roylez_> cfy: btw，你在哪个城市？
<metbsd> 那它怎么可以完全隐藏系统icon呢
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 我的windows跑blackbox的，有8个workspace，老板来了直接切去别处
<cfy> roylez_: 现在在温州
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 你可以试试看
<metbsd> 那个会把windows搞慢的吧
<roylez_> cfy: o....温州人不缺鞋
<cfy> roylez_: 败家馆不是在上海么？可以自提。我下次去看看。
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 没觉得
<cfy> roylez_: 不是温州人。。。。嘉兴人。。。。
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 的确有些兼容问题，但是还不慢
<roylez_> cfy: 没在败家馆买东西
<void1> cfy: roylez_: 都是你们不好，我又想败一个键盘了
<cfy> roylez_:  哦。那家很有名么？感觉卖得不多阿？
<roylez_> void1: 为什么？
<cfy> void1: 你不是有无敌的hhkb了？
<metbsd> 你的电脑几个鸡的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 你说我说反了，我倒是觉得系统本身windows用内存更多，而你说的那些是unix应用
<roylez_> cfy: 我那个应该是北京的
<void1> 家里没好键盘
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不谈论任何应用，之说系统本身
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。
<roylez_> void1: 打算败什么牌子的？
<cfy> void1: 背来背去。。。。
<void1> roylez_: rf86u
<void1> roylez_: 但是还没下决心...
<roylez_> void1: 败个机械的吧。。。。正好给我们做个比较阿
<roylez_> void1: 你怎么可以如此有钱阿
<void1> roylez_: 你不是有机械的了吗？
<roylez_> void1: 我买不起静电电容的阿
<metbsd> 我的笔记本用了都快5年了
<void1> roylez_: 我没钱，你们用在买电脑上的钱，我用来买键盘了...
<MeaCulpa> 静电电容...
<roylez_> metbsd: 我的已经超5年了
<void1> 我到现在，还没用过64bit cpu呢
<metbsd> 也不会坏
<roylez_> void1: 我笔记本用了超5年了，手机300块，你说说看
<metbsd> 郁闷
 * MeaCulpa 曾经看到过电解电容爆炸，基本和子弹一个性质
<roylez_> metbsd: 恩，同感
<metbsd> 你的事甚么牌子的
<roylez_> thinkpad x32
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 标配？
<ofan> tp ~~
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那么烂的工作机？
<roylez_> 我打算在我实在不能忍的时候去换 asus ul30
<void1> 5年前买x32的，可以买10个rf了
<ofan> 换本就要上TP~~
<metbsd> 我的是宏基3680
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 工作用的是t410
<metbsd> 实在是受不了现在吃的16:9屏
<MeaCulpa> 410也不咋的...
<roylez_> void1: 那时候不知道世上有这么高级的键盘
<MeaCulpa> 16:9挺好啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 推荐个TP本吧~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 确实不匝地
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 推荐了你也用不上啊，你让领导给你配啊？
<void1> roylez_: 我10几年没买过电脑了，都是人家旧的捡来用用...
<roylez_> ofan: 你去360buy看看华硕 ul30 系列吧，很赞
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你不出去忽悠，无所谓啦
<ofan> roylez_: 哈 多谢~
<roylez_> void1: ....
 * MeaCulpa 的领导居然组织装机比赛，大家一人起2个虚拟机在那里装....
<metbsd> 14寸的16:9 ，比14寸的16:10， 明显小好多
<metbsd> 16:9我只能买15寸的
<roylez_> ofan: 13存，无光驱，电池用12小时......
<metbsd> 但是15寸又太大
<void1> 16:9就上full hd吧
<MeaCulpa> 要知道我们装的东西给客户的配置建议都是8+ CPU  16+G 内存
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 知道哥的痛苦了吧
<roylez_> ofan: Linux全面兼容，超薄
<nuanhuai> nnd，appspot居然也挂了
<ofan> roylez_: 这是上网本吧..
<roylez_> nuanhuai: 已经可以烧香了
<void1> roylez_: 外设钱都是从pc上扣下来的啊...
 * MeaCulpa 世界上的超薄笔记本只有Toshiba
<MeaCulpa> 我是不是老土了，说道超薄我只认Toshiba
<void1> 明明只有mba
<roylez_> ofan: 不是，13存笔记本，11寸以下的才是上网本
<MeaCulpa> void1: toshiba有几个型号比mba轻薄
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那时候媒体不发达而已
<void1> MeaCulpa: 请看2010mid mba...
<Use-Firefox> l && s
<metbsd> 那个全日本制造的笔记本很好，忘记名字了
<void1> 日式笔记本都烂到家了，死贵死贵的
<void1> 东西还不好用
<MeaCulpa> void1: 请看ToshibaR500
<metbsd> 但是质量好
<void1> 除了let's note made in japan有点意思外...
 * happyaron 我以前有个老师用索尼本子，比较杯具。
<Use-Firefox> ls
<void1> MeaCulpa: 再好好看看吧...那么厚的本...
<MeaCulpa> void1: toshiba的东西薄，但是仍然是和一般笔记本一样的外部结构，和apple不一样
<jiero> DELL的笔记本也就Latitude以上级别强劲～
<void1> MeaCulpa: 比x301都厚
<MeaCulpa> void1: 哦，那是很久以前的东西了....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: toshiba最恶心了好不好。我在香港的时候，toshiba road show的演示机都会死的
<metbsd> 富士通的笔记本质量最好
<void1> 那还比较什么啊...
<roylez_> fujitsu除了价格，没看出来什么出彩的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我没说好不好，我只是在前apple时代说薄笔记本而已
<MeaCulpa> 日本pc在微软出了ime之后都垮了
<metbsd> 富士通质量很好的
<jiero> 所有笔记本电脑厂商都是分系列的，有些强有些弱。。。结果大家都看平均值。。。
<MeaCulpa> IME的出现，让日语键盘失去了价值
<MeaCulpa> 从此日本市场就被撬开了
<jiero> Dell Precision？有人用过吗？
<MeaCulpa> 这是96年以后的转折点
<void1> MeaCulpa: 不是的，日本几乎是日语键盘，到现在都是
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我日资出来的，2001年以后，全部换成英语键盘了
<void1> 日语键盘也是需要ime的，日语也是需要转换的文字
<MeaCulpa> void1: 微软IME2000给力
<void1> MeaCulpa: 那是因为你在中国...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我那时候日本人都是英语键盘打katakana
<void1> 日本市场完全都是日语键盘
<void1> 想买个英语键盘超不容易
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我公司的日本人都是英语键盘，来出差的都是
<void1> 也就lenovo, sony可以自定义
<roylez_> void1: 你决定没？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 是么...
<MeaCulpa> 大概我那个公司比较国际化，碰巧就是富士通...
<void1> MeaCulpa: 这个绝对是你公司的特例，可能你公司对出差采购的就是英语键盘
<MeaCulpa> Fujitsu...'
<void1> roylez_: 决定什么？
<MeaCulpa> Fujitsu 的人自己说的，出了ime就全部换英语键盘
<roylez_> void1: rf86u
<void1> roylez_: 没...好贵...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 大概吧，来上海的都是部长啥的
<roylez_> void1: filco?
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不知道课长以下的百姓如何
<void1> roylez_: 奇怪的是，日本最便宜的卖的比taobao最便宜的贵
<MeaCulpa> 话说Fujitsu有一款翻译软件特别牛逼，我用它来写日语mail...
<roylez_> void1: 这世道，不奇怪
 * MeaCulpa 一句日语不懂，在日企混了3年
<void1> MeaCulpa: 市场上笔记本都是日语键盘，要买到英语键盘，只有订制
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那么惨...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 大概富士通内部定制的
<roylez_> void1: 去美国代购回来的还都是国产货呢
<cfy> RavenChan: 回来了。要装么？
<void1> 就算普通键盘，比如realforce，日语键盘型号比us键盘型号多多了
<void1> roylez_: rf可是made in japan的啊
<MeaCulpa> 北京菜真是...
<makao007> 我在thinkpad g40上安装了ubuntu10.10 ,有些快捷键不用用，如何解决？
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯= =
<RavenChan> cfy, lighttpd fastcgi php php-cgi
<void1> 山崩了
<xiooli> 问一个问题哈
<xiooli> 如果一个程序正往一文件里面写东西，但是我手贱把这个文件删除了，怎么找回它呢？
<caleb-> xiooli: 没办法鸟
<caleb-> xiooli: 可以比照 rm 试着恢复被删数据
<caleb-> xiooli: 但不要太期待
<xiooli> caleb-, 理论上说这个文件还在被那个程序打开着，应该有办法吧
<caleb-> xiooli: 看程序特性
<xiooli> caleb-, 那么，就杯具了？
<caleb-> xiooli: 比如用 append 写入的，前面的资料都没了
<caleb-> xiooli: 如果是全文存取的，程序另存新档就回来了
<caleb-> xiooli: 一般写入 log 只是绑定 inode 用 append
<caleb-> xiooli: inode 不见，后续资料也不写入了
<xiooli> caleb-, 原来这样阿，那就是说程序的後续写入实际上就相当于是写到 /dev/null 里面去了？
<caleb-> xiooli: 写 log 也分 有filelock 和 没filelock 的
<tchent> :-*
<xiooli> caleb-, 反正够呛能找回来是不？
<caleb-> xiooli: 如果有绑定 inode, 后续就是写入失败了
<xiooli> 哦
<caleb-> xiooli: 很难救了
<caleb-> xiooli: rm 的还比较好救
<xiooli> 唉
<caleb-> xiooli: 比如你用文字编辑器开文档，另一终端 rm
<caleb-> xiooli: 编辑器还可以另存
<xiooli> caleb-, 後台进程在写诶
<caleb-> xiooli: 那很难了
<caleb-> xiooli: 很多 daemon 是想写时才开档，不是一直开着的
<ofan> 写入文件是以inode判断的吧
<caleb-> xiooli: 所以如果某时刻把 log 清空，后续 log 还会有，但前面的就没了
<ofan> rm文件有影响?
<xiooli> caleb-, 谢谢你拉，杯具咯
<caleb-> ofan: 被 unlink 啦
<wzlxx> 今天被fvwm折腾了～
<ofan> wzlxx: 爽么~
<wzlxx> ofan: 被折腾的爽
<ofan> wzlxx: 那继续享受吧~
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦
<flh> ofan: ssh登录，能不能让系统的一些信息反馈在ssh窗口中？
<flh> ofan: ssh登录，能不能让系统的一些信息定向到ssh窗口中？
<Jintian> flh: 你指PS1之类的东西？
<boyka> 什么意思？
<flh> Jintian: 比较信件情况
<Jintian> flh: ?
<boyka> flh, jjj
<flh> Jintian: 我ssh到的系统，有crontab任务，想让这个任务的信息，定向到ssh窗口
<boyka> flh, :jjj
<boyka> exit
<boyka> quit
<flh> Jintian: 明白我的粗笨想法不？
<ofan> flh: 输出到log,然后终端里tail -f
<flh> ofan: 理解，/usr/bin/mpc play ;sleep 5;/usr/bin/mpc next ;sleep 1; /usr/bin/mpc status > ~/mpclist
<flh> ofan: 但还要  cat 才看得到
<ofan> flh: 或者你wall一下 所有终端都能看到哈
<ofan> flh: echo xx | wall
<flh> ofan: 谢谢，还不太清楚，我试试
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于装双系统（xp+ubuntu），ubuntu10.04，在livecd里，系统找不到硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309468&p=2155677#p2155677 RT... 不知道怎么回事？有人说需要在bios里修改什么ide什么的。。。 说什么因为我的硬盘是Sata的··这个我不知道该怎么做 用过wubi装载，但是出现进入界面之后会出现黑屏，然后一大坨的 ...
<boyka> #ubuntu 这个频道真热闹，可惜全是说英文的。
<pocoyo> boyka: 干嘛。
<boyka> 想问一个问题。
<pocoyo> boyka: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<boyka> 怎么和你说话，后面带你的名字。
<wzlxx> debian也可以最小安装？怎么个小法？
<Jintian> flh: 刚走开了
<flh> Jintian: 谢谢您的热心。没事
<pocoyo> boyka: 打前几个字母 按 tab补全。
<boyka> pocoyo, 这样怎么是逗号？
<pocoyo> boyka: 根据客户端不同。有所区别
<wzlxx> boyka: 一样的，只要你说的话里面有某人的名字别人就可以高亮看到了～
<boyka> pocoyo, 哦。你用什么啊？
<pocoyo> boyka: erc.
<boyka> 离开
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
<pocoyo> boyka: chatzilla貌似可以 自定义那个，或 :
<wzlxx> Debian用户，debian可以只安装基本系统吗？是不是网上介绍的mini安装？
<ouyuu> wzlxx: 没有网络安装完的debian应该就是最小安装了吧
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 未必吧？ 不装X 基本上算是基本系统。
<happyaron> wzlxx: 用netinst iso安装
<happyaron> wzlxx: 不联网
<happyaron> wzlxx: 100~200M大小的那个ISO
<wzlxx> 不要gnome了什么的那些…
<wzlxx> 要个基本的以后想装什么自己装，像arch一样…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 安装的时候有选项 不安装桌面环境就行了。
<wzlxx> 那些软件呢？
<wzlxx> 其他的…
<boyka> pocoyo, erc怎么安装
<iVIM2> 请问如果我网页里面有C-Enter快捷键，如何在FF中哟功能
<pocoyo> boyka: emacs里面自带的。
<wzlxx> 还是刚用linux的时候刻的一个盘，以后再用用试试～
<iVIM2> 如何在FF中用
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 这是啥意思？
<iVIM2> pocoyo: C-Enter在FF中没反应
<wangxing> ctrl+Enter?
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 哪有这快捷键。。。
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 不是，网页中有C-Enter的快捷键，在FF中失效
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 哪网页里有？
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 譬如webqq
<wangxing> 会不会C-Enter快捷键已经被FF设置为某个功能
<pocoyo> iVIM2: oooooo 纠结啊纠结 你找到后 告诉我一声儿。
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 只是这里提QQ会被批
<boyka> emacs 是个文本编辑器？
<iVIM2> boyka: Google:vim
<void1> iVIM2: 不会的
<iVIM2> void1: ?
<boyka> 和VIM有什么有关系？
<iVIM2> boyka: vim vs emacs
<boyka> ?emacs 能聊IRC？
<flh> ofan: 可以有信息了，谢谢cat file | wall
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 介绍一个修改启动字符颜色办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309475&p=2155715#p2155715 arch默认是字符启动界面，就是grub菜单过后，是一段字符启动信息，如系统自检，显示系统信息（如系统名称，内核号等），加载系统服务（如hal，alsa，network等）。我记得默认字体颜色是白色的，可能有的也有一些其他的 ...
<flh> ofan:  Message from flh@old
<flh>         (/dev/pts/0) at 22:35 ...
<flh>                                                                                
<flh> \345\256\271\344\270\255\345\260\224\347\224\262 - \344\271\235\345\257\250\344\271\213\345\255\220.mp3
<iVIM2> pocoyo: 譬如WebQQ里面要C+Enter发布，我无法用
<ofan> flh: 编码问题吧
<ofan> 盗梦空间的主要思想是：如果你在虚拟机里的虚拟机里的虚拟机里安装了一个虚拟机，那所有的东西都会变的死慢。
<UU1231> 在U五的朋友,可不可以帮我在源里搜搜  Robin Hood  我想知道源里 有没有
<boyka> linux 文本模式能聊IRC不？
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 那别用了呗。
<flh> ofan: shell的环境变量
<pocoyo> boyka: 能。
<MeaCulpa> boyka: irssi, weechat
<MeaCulpa> 但是中文和输入比较折腾
<wangxing> :ofan 说得不错
<flh> ofan: Message 不需要env diskply 可以用
<ofan> flh: ?
<boyka> 我有一个C600，128M的笔记本。装来图形界面。
<pocoyo> iVIM2: alt + s  可以用。
<zhousm> 大家好
<pocoyo> zhousm: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zhousm> 第一次用这个软件
<zhousm> 这里的新手多不多啊
<ofan> zhousm: 新手路过````
<zhousm> 呵呵
<wangxing> ubuntu中的linux内核是不是比较通用的？它能识别出是哪个牌子的CPU，那内核是用通用x86的底层指令还是会使用特定CPU的指令
<ofan> zhousm: 这里新手老手有手没手的都挺多~
<zhousm> 我刚才跑到一个英语频道去了
<zhousm> 他们那好热闹啊
<zhousm> 在线一千多人
<ofan> zhousm: 你跟他们群hi了？
<wangxing> 有没有必要要自己编译下内核，特意去选择我电脑CPU的架构的
<zhousm> 没有  我都不懂他们讲什么了
<zhousm> 呵呵
<pocoyo> wangxing: 不能识别吧 把常用的cpu指令都集成了吧
<wangxing> 那我cat /proc/cpuinfo不是可以得到自己CPU的相关信息吗
<zhousm> 其它IRC软件也是进的这个房间吗
<wangxing> 觉得如果内核是通用的x86指令的话，那我的AMD CPU是不是会有点性能损失
<zhousm> zhousm,
<wangxing> 或者说我的CPU没有发挥全部性能，只发挥了通用x86那部分的性能
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • rt3090无线网卡 再ubunt10.10的版本里 显示 网络已禁用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309480&p=2155743#p2155743 前些天在我的上网本上安装了ubuntu10.10 安装好以后 除了无线用不起来一切正常，为了是无线正常使用上网搜了一些跟我相同经历的帖子 ，无奈 我是linux新手 有好多都不是很明白 ，所以我 ...
<pocoyo> wangxing: dmesg  | grep AMD
<iVIM2> WebQQ还是用Chromium
<zhousm> zhousm:
<zhousm> zhousm,
<wangxing> [    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
<wangxing> [    0.000000] RAMDISK: 2c89d000 - 2d033512
<wangxing> [    0.000000]   #4 [002c89d000 - 002d033512]          RAMDISK ==> [002c89d000 - 002d033512]
<wangxing> [    0.004272] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.
<wangxing> [    0.081271] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 02
<wangxing> [    2.073597] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
<metbsd> 甚么牌子的笔记本的屏幕最好
<zhousm> 这个红线是什么意思啊
<wangxing> dmesg  | grep AMD这个命令之后得到的信息怎么分析
<pocoyo> wangxing: 这不结了。
 * MeaCulpa SUN果然底蕴浓厚
<Blvin> Jagdwurst: hallo
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 关于wmv、avi的播放问题和压缩包内文件的乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309481&p=2155757#p2155757 用了ubuntu 10.10发觉 1、wmv格式的视频不能播放，已经安装了ffmpeg、gstreamer，发觉一样无用。 2、avi格式的用totem播放，出现只有声音，无图像的现象。 3、我安装的双系统，解压windows下的压缩文件，因为压 ...
<Blvin> 不能
<chenpu> pocoyo: 我来了。
<chenpu> 用WEECHAT 你能看到中文不？
<boyka> pocoyo, 在吗？
<chenpu> medicalwei: D KCG ？
<chenpu> medicalwei: 在吗？
<chenpu> boyka: 在吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309482&p=2155765#p2155765 用WUBI安装时，填写完用户名及密码后马上就消失了，再次安装时，提示已安装。QQ截图未命名.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 imkver — 2010-12-12 23:08
<farewellmyfriend> 用firefox定时访问网站怎么做?
<Blvin> 不知道
<farewellmyfriend> ???
<farewellmyfriend> Blvin: 你bot的干活?
<Blvin> 嘘!
<farewellmyfriend> - - Blvin
<Blvin> 嘘!
<farewellmyfriend> 有人否
<Blvin> 我
<farewellmyfriend> 你滚
<^k^> farewellmyfriend, ....  23:26 
<farewellmyfriend> ^k^: 什么
<Blvin> 他才是bot的干活
<farewellmyfriend> - -
<farewellmyfriend> firefox定时访问网站,怎么做? 用那个油猴?
<Blvin> 不知道
<farewellmyfriend> =.=
<alvin_rxg> farewellmyfriend: `sleep 3m; firefox www.google.com`
<mza_> 大家都睡了没有？
<Blvin> 没有
<mza_> Blvin: 速度也太快了吧……
<Blvin> 嘘!
<Blvin> 嗯
<farewellmyfriend> = =
<farewellmyfriend> 它bot...
<mza_> farewellmyfriend: holy shit
<Blvin> 我是纯捣乱滴
<farewellmyfriend> = =有人在操控...
<Blvin> 我
<mza_> 我进疯人院了……
<farewellmyfriend> Blvin: 你是妹妹吗
<Blvin> 嘘!
<Blvin> 不是
<farewellmyfriend> 哇...
<mza_> Blvin: 你在德国？
<Blvin> 嘘!
<happyaron> Blvin:
<Blvin> 嘘!
<apostatedpriest> happyaron, 他是誰呀？
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: bot
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统架构支持 • 系统老是自动注销，查看了日志 是这样的 不懂啊 唉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309505&p=2155802#p2155802 HUAWEI Mobile) Dec 12 23:16:12 ubuntu kernel: [ 183.855143] sr1: scsi-1 drive Dec 12 23:16:12 ubuntu kernel: [ 183.855615] sr 15:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5 Dec 12 23:16:12 ubuntu kernel: [ 183.866107] sd 15:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0  ...
<happyaron> Blvin:
<Blvin> happyaron: :D
<happyaron> Blvin:
<Blvin> happyaron: :D
<happyaron> Blvin:
<Blvin> happyaron: :D
<happyaron> Blvin:
<Blvin> happyaron: :D
<^k^> happyaron: .. ..
<happyaron> ^k^: 活了？
<weidele> 呵呵 有人没
<weidele> iiiiiiiiiiii
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fcitx确实还不能在flash里输入
<alvin_rxg> o
<Pwnna> 有人用python unittestma ?
<^k^>  05:07
<^k^>  05:25
<^k^>  05:37
<^k^>  05:53
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  07:33 
<wzssyqa> chanserv 走了。。。
<xiamx> 维护？
<Pwnna> holy shit
<xiamx> 双显示器最大的悲剧就是flash
<MaskRay> windows 的 gcc 4.5.0 weekly build 有全局数组不初始化为0的问题？
<MaskRay> 一段代码，mingw gcc 3.4.5, freebsd gcc 4.2.1, linux gcc 4.5.1 都能正常工作
<MaskRay> 在 windows 下的 gcc 4.5.0 就“运行时错误”
<MaskRay> 太郁闷了
<MaskRay> 我想知道死因，这样死得不明不白太怨了
<xiamx> 试试llvm，就能确定是不是gcc的问题了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-05
<kingbo> 早！
<larry> 想把fvwm-crystal上面的菜单移动到下面, 有怎么修改啊
<eexp> larry: 看原始配置。看manpages
<lotcor> ....
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谁叫我
<lolyStone> 我是石头，别清理我
<ibodi> 我把 /home/myhome -drwx------ /home/myhome/share -drwxr-xr-x  这样其他人还能读到 ../share 文件夹吗？
<mao> ibodi: 应该读不到了
<ibodi> 肯定吗？
<mao> ibodi: 你把myhome的可执行权限去掉了，意味着不能作为文件路径的一部分被搜索
<lolyStone> 那自个呢
<knownbad> 不是不理你了嘛
<lolyStone> knownbad, 为什么呢
<lolyStone> knownbad, 昨天睡觉了
<ibodi> mao:  刚刚测试一下，好像是不能。
<knownbad>  lolyStone: 我是石头，别清理我
<Kamea> knownbad: 变量初始化是种好习惯吗
<lolyStone> 昨天管理员们商量要清理动物的昵称啊
<ibodi> 用ubuntu 删除 USB 一个文件，然后到WINDOWS 里面，还有这个文件吗？windows垃圾箱呢？
<mao> ibodi: 不能？上面贴出的是目录的权限吗
<lolyStone> 我是石头， 所以别清理我。
<ibodi> mao 恩，是的
<lolyStone> Kamea, 基本都要初始化。
<lolyStone> 稳阵的做法
<knownbad> lolyStone: 昨天管理员们商量要清理动物的昵称啊.  这是个白痴的建议。
<Kamea> lolyStone: 你一般会初始化吗,用哪一种方式
<mao> ibodi: 那要看你怎么删除的文件，如果用文件管理器的话应该能看到，会在.trash的文件夹里，如果用rm删除的那就是删除了文件
<lolyStone> 有啥模式
<ibodi> mao 好的。我实验一下。
<mao> ibodi: 我试试你说的权限问题
<lolyStone> Kamea, 我和你的不一样， 我用的是 c++, 特别是 qt. 都是构造函数自动初始化的
<lolyStone> Kamea, 我就 QString str; 酱紫初始化
<Kamea> Memset =0 bzero...
<lolyStone> 我和你的不一样。 
<Kamea> 哦
<lolyStone> 我就声明就可以了， qt 在构造函数就初始化了。 你的显式初始化
<lolyStone> 哦， 不过一些基本的变量还是初始化
<lolyStone> bool ok = true;
<lolyStone> int i = 0;
<Kamea> lolyStone: char rev[99]="";它里面会是什么
<lolyStone> 啥都没有
<larry00> fvwm-crystal 想改变桌面上菜单的位置 要查那些设置啊
<lolyStone> Kamea, 听 wall.. 说， recv 不会帮你加 \x0， 我是不清楚了， 我是酱紫了解的
<Kamea> 会清空原有的内容吧
<lolyStone> 你原来有啥东西啊
<lolyStone> 他就 rec [0] = "\x0" 一下而已
<lolyStone> 其他不变的
<Kamea> int a;a会取地址内已存在的值
<lolyStone> 你可以用一个函数 填充 0 给 rec; 啥函数问用 c 的。 我不知道
<lolyStone> Kamea, 他就 将其实地址那 char 设 0
<lolyStone> 其他不变， 你要整个字符串都是0, 就必须用一个函数来填充0
<lolyStone> 好像现在没 c 高手在
<lolyStone> 这个涉及到库函数， 我不懂了
<lolyStone> memset??
<lolyStone> menfill???
<lolyStone> 忘了
<Kamea> \0和0一样吗
<lolyStone> 0 在二进制， 8进制， 10进制， 16进制 应该都一样把
<lolyStone> 你怕不一样 你给个 \x0 把
<dungeon_archl> ebay 拍电脑拍不到。。。
<lolyStone> 0x0
<dungeon_archl> roylez 主席，他们是不是都用脚本的。。。
<Kamea> printf遇\0结为.遇0不结为吧
<lolyStone> ...............
<lolyStone> Kamea, 好吧， 不结尾就不结尾
<Kamea> 迷惑
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你就扣吧
<Kamea> ...
<lolyStone> 我说的0 是数值的0， 非字符'0'
<lolyStone> “aaa\0" 这个\是转义符号
<lolyStone> \0 就是0
<larry00> 有同学了解 fvwm-crystal menua bar 怎么配置 位置的么?
<larry00> 给个线索就可以哦
<Kamea> 嗯
<lolyStone> 如果你想搞， "\64\64\64\0" 也没问题
<lolyStone> a 是 64 么
<iaxmps> 有人装过centos6么？
<mao> iaxmps: 怎么了
<iaxmps> 开始安装的时候四个选项选哪个啊？　怎么出现不了图形界面
<iaxmps> 都是text模式的安装．
<lolyStone> 安装那么重要么
<lolyStone> 装上就好了把
<Kamea> lolyStone: 已经搞过了
<dungeon_archl> iaxmps: 当然，本来就不用桌面维护的东西。
<iaxmps> 不是，我想装服务器版的
<dungeon_archl> iaxmps: linux下搞服务器有用图形管理的么。
<iaxmps> 关键是没有图形界面，我不清楚都装了哪些东西．
<Kamea> lolyStone: \072\x65
<iaxmps> 这不刚开始么．
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你就老老实实学吧
<jyfl987> iaxmps: remote fb
<lolyStone> Kamea, 要做 socket 的， 在网上找个例子来做。 了解一步一步。
<Kamea> lolyStone: 你的Socket需要考虑换行符的问题吗
<mao> iaxmps: 你用的是livecd吗
<lolyStone> Kamea, 有很大部分都是基本一样的
<iaxmps> mao: 我下的DVD
<lolyStone> Kamea, 我不管这些的， qt 全做好了
<iaxmps> mao: 一般安装，选哪个？
<lolyStone> Kamea, 换行干嘛， 啥换行
<mao> iaxmps: 镜像名称是
<lolyStone> Kamea, 要考虑字节顺序问题
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 我根本不想学 python，只想做东西怎么办。。。不会走就向跑。
<lolyStone> Kamea, 基本你发送的是什么， 经过字节顺序调整， 服务器接受的就是什么。 换行干嘛
<iaxmps> mao: CentOS-6.0-i386-bin-DVD.iso
<mao> iaxmps: CentOS-6.0-i386-LiveDVD.iso是这个吗
<iaxmps> mao: 是的．
<mao> iaxmps: bin-DVD没试过
<iaxmps> mao: 和网上的教程不一样．
<mao> iaxmps: live-DVD肯定有图形界面的
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你在linux 发一文本到windows 服务器。 与 你从 linux 复制一个文本到 windows 中， 有啥区别。
<Kamea> lolyStone: 大部分服务器需要你敲Enter结束用户名的输入,敲Enter键入了什么字符?这个字符会传过去吗?
<mao> iaxmps: bin-DVD和live-DVD不一样的
<iaxmps> mao: 哦．这样啊．．
<lolyStone> Kamea, scanf 输入？？？ scanf 有接受你的回车么
<iaxmps> mao: 那你知道这两区别不？
<lolyStone> Kamea, 没有就没有啊
<lolyStone> Kamea, 有就有啊
<lolyStone> Kamea, 怎么输入的。 这个 socket 无关吧
<lolyStone> 你直接将键盘与 socket fd 直接绑定?????
<lolyStone> 键盘输入不经过你程序直接传到 socket???
<lolyStone> 费解
<Kamea> lolyStone: 你敲Enter结束了User的输入,对方服务器不是以回车符来认为输入结束吗
<lolyStone> 键盘读入绑定socket输出？？？
<lolyStone> 对方服务器按你传过去的数据处理
<lolyStone> 他与回车符有毛关系
<lolyStone> 你传个 kamea 过去， 服务器就接收 kamea
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你先学管道吧
<lolyStone> Kamea, 先了解 io 
<Kamea> lolyStone: 你那也用类似Send类的函数发送内容吧
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你是用 scanf 来 输入 user 么
<lolyStone> Kamea, char user []; scanf ("%s", user); 你输入了 "kamea"后， user 会有个 回车符号 结束？？？？？？？？？？
<Kamea> lolyStone: 不是.scanf到数组.然后发送数组
<lolyStone> 没有， 你传给 服务器， 会加上个回车符？
<lolyStone> 你数组没包含回车符， 服务器会收到回车符？？？
<lolyStone> 对不起， 我理解不了
<lolyStone> 我是鸡蛋脑袋
<lolyStone> Kamea, service端-- read (); 阻塞， 等待读入，  客户端-- write () 发送 数据
<Kamea> 发送"user"服务器没反应.发送"useq \n"服务器有反应
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 蛋蛋，amazon发5刀实物商品打折券呢，你领了没？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 机器还在天津呢!!!
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，杯具。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 哼
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 唧
<lolyStone> 客户端发送数据， service端 read () 返回读入长度， 填充 buffer, 如果读入长度与你 read 指定的长度相等， 可能读入的数据不完整， 再读一次， 直到读完所有客户端传过来的数据
<lolyStone> Kamea, 然后进行处理
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你发到哪个服务器， 你自己的？？ 还是别人的
<Kamea> lolyStone:  发送缓冲区内容"user"服务器没反应.发送"useq \n"服务器有反应
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你初学， 先别发送给别人服务器， 你自己弄个服务器测试
<lolyStone> 啥服务器
<Kamea> lolyStone: pop.126.com
<lolyStone> 如果是别人的服务器， 那是他服务器规定的规则， 不是所有服务器都这样， 或者是 pop3 标准规定的
<lolyStone> 协议有各自协议的规定
<lolyStone> 你发给 pop.126.com 可能需要\n， 但你发给其他服务器可能就不需要
<lolyStone> Kamea, 这个你要看具体协议怎么规定的
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你初学的就像攻击别人服务器， 发送无关的数据么
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你自己写个测试服务端了解一下数据是怎么在 服务器/客户端 之间传输的不好么
<Kamea> lolyStone: scanf函数以输入什么字符认为结束,该字符会被加入内容吗
<lolyStone> 你自己测试啊
<Kamea> 嗯
<lolyStone> Kamea, 你要学 socket， 先自己弄个测试服务端可以么。 先研究下， 之间是怎么传输数据， 怎么个过程
<Kamea> 嗯
<lolyStone> 弄个测试服务端， 分别 gdb
<lolyStone> 买本书， 学到什么内容， 就在你客户端/服务端， 加上你要学的东西， 然后自个去研究。不断加， 不断学
<lolyStone> 学到 pop3， 自个弄个简单的 pop3 服务器。
<lolyStone> 一步一步来好么
<Kamea> lolyStone: 我对换行符也很迷惑,是 \n 还是cr  lf  crlf nl
<lolyStone> 学到 非阻塞 的， 就在服务器 中 加上 非阻塞的读写
<lolyStone> 学到轮询， 加上 select () 或 roll... 忘了名字
<lolyStone> 学到服务端多个进程， 加上 fork
<Kamea> 嗯
<lolyStone> 学一步， 你就在机器实践一步
<maivel> 请问centos 输入who或者w 看不到用户是哪里的问题？
<lolyStone> 学完了， 你再具体的自个做实际的应用。
<Kamea> lolyStone: 嗯
<lolyStone> Kamea, 学完了， 再去看具体的协议， Pop3， ftp, 等等等。 要不你去找有无 库可用
<lolyStone> 一步一步来可以么
<Kamea> lolyStone: 嗯
<eeee> 能
<lolyStone> 单就 socket 来说， 就是服务端等待读入， 读入时要判断是否已经读完， 未读完得再执行一次 read。 知道读完。 具体是否需要特别的字符来判断客户端是否已经传输完整的信息， 那你就得看具体的实现
<Kamea> lolyStone:  我对换行符也很迷惑,是 \n 还是cr  lf  crlf nl 换行符是可显的吗
<lolyStone> Kamea, 这要看你系统对此有啥规定
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 申请截止至太平洋时间12月6日23点59分（北京时间12月7日16点） 希望能拿到...
<lolyStone> Kamea, linux 和 windows, moc 都不同， 有啥区别， 忘了， 问别人。 或者上网看
<ScarletWolf> lolyStone: moc。。。
<Kamea> lolyStone: 他们都是0x..吧
<lolyStone> 啥0x
<MeaCulpa> Windows /r/n, Linux/Unix /n, MAC /r
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 杯具的孩儿，赶紧催转运公司啊。
<Kamea> Macintosh
<lolyStone> 0x 是字符串的结束符， 和换行有毛关系
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 你的到哪了??
<lolyStone> 0x windows linux 无关把
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 我的？ 不知道，大概还处于零件的状态
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 靠谱不
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 看似不太靠谱了
<lolyStone> knownbad, 好。 调戏我可以么
<MeaCulpa> lolyStone: Kamea 纯用socket读，还要关心BO... 不过Linux和Windows都是LE, 只要别有Solaris
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 啧啧
<knownbad> 把你的内裤往上拉？
<Kamea> lolyStone: Ctrl-l == 0x0c 所以我以为\n == 0x..
<knownbad> 拉成丁字裤？
<gfrog_coding> lolyStone: 这都啥玩意，我看不下去了，0x神马时候是结束符了，这不是16进制数字的标志嘛？！
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 开会，闪~
<knownbad> 你肯定喜欢这个。
<lolyStone> MeaCulpa, 艾， 我不具体接触这些东西了
<lolyStone> gfrog_coding, 我和他说不明白， 他以为 0x0 是换行符
<lolyStone> gfrog_coding, 你和他说把
<knownbad> 这其实美国 k12 的欺负人的方式。
<lolyStone> k12 是啥
<knownbad> 小学到中学。
<lolyStone> 哦
<lolyStone> 12年么
<knownbad> 高中
<lolyStone> 小学6年， 初中3年， 高中3年
<lolyStone> 哦
<lolyStone> 确实是12年
<lolyStone> 为啥是欺负人的方式呢
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<lolyStone> 我数学不好
<adam8157> roylez: 天津已入关
<adam8157> roylez: 你咋在公司?
<knownbad> 内裤拉成丁字裤很难受的。
<lolyStone> gfrog_coding, 据说， 管理员要清理动物名称的昵称了， 我都改石头了
<roylez> adam8157: 公司机子好像被关了
<lolyStone> knownbad, 和 k12 有毛关系
<roylez> adam8157: 有可能是停电
<knownbad> 把你的蛋蛋挤成皮蛋。
<adam8157> roylez: net split 了
<lolyStone> .....
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.blzexpress.com/Document/DocumentView.aspx?ID=15d5d09d-085f-4dd4-b344-4eb76ff3ae24
<roylez> adam8157: .
<Kamea> MeaCulpa: send(,,"user mm",)  pop.126.com没反应 . send(,,"user mm\n",)它返回一个 Ok coremail.这是因为?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: meeeee
<knownbad> 你可以自个试试。
 * adam8157 动物名都是我小弟 谁敢动
<knownbad> 你搞不好会喜欢呢。
<roylez> adam8157: 在家吃脆脆鲨喝啤酒当早餐
<adam8157> roylez: 这搭配...
<lolyStone> knownbad, 我好奇是 k12 和你说的有什么关系
<lolyStone> knownbad, k12 就是把老底拉成丁字裤？？？
<knownbad> 因为你喜欢性虐待。
<lolyStone> ...........
<lolyStone> 看不懂你说什么了
<knownbad> 不是，是小孩子喜欢玩的游戏。
<lolyStone> 哦
<lolyStone> 酱紫
<roylez> adam8157: 啤酒 + 巧克力，味道怪怪的....会不会有毒？
<adam8157> roylez: 神农你好
<lolyStone> 我邪恶了， 还想介绍给我儿子玩呢
<adam8157> roylez: 记得买票啊
<roylez> adam8157: 无毒，确认了
<roylez> adam8157: ....忘了这茬了
<adam8157> roylez: =,=
<knownbad> 有时电影里有演。
<roylez> adam8157: 没准得专门跑一趟火车站，这样可以买往返
<adam8157> roylez: http://news.163.com/11/1205/08/7KGCTT7M00014AED.html
<lolyStone> 哦
<roylez> adam8157: BS那些没进化的米国人
<adam8157> roylez: ...你往返车票多少钱
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道，要不了几个钱。就3个小时的火车
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<lolyStone> 在听 voa
<Kandu> adam8157: 這樣的髒天氣在北京多不?
<adam8157> Kandu: 不少, 没风, 有风的时候就GOOD
<roylez> Kandu: 据我所知相当多
<roylez> adam8157: 我还琢磨去帝都淘金呢
<adam8157> roylez: 来吧
<adam8157> roylez: 来俺们公司吧
<lolyStone> roylez, 北京欢迎您
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你是典型的帝都进化的产物，跟辐射游戏里的一样壮
<adam8157> roylez: - - 我很怀念威海的天气
<roylez> adam8157: slides完成多少？
<adam8157> roylez: 催啥催 正写呢 你弄好了?
<roylez> adam8157: 1/4左右...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你搞完了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没...
<adam8157> roylez: 多少页
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回到家睡觉了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Interview睾丸了没...
<roylez> adam8157: 不好算，beamer有overlay...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还没去参观呢
<adam8157> roylez: lyx能用xetex么
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道。我不整中文
<roylez> adam8157: 应该可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 要我去，我就装1x个游戏去操机，改变人们对Linux的偏见
<MeaCulpa> lyx 和后面无关吧，你不用xetex,难道是luatex?
<adam8157> roylez: lyx倒是满清新的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 裸的pdflatex
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 装了个texlive-xetex
<roylez> adam8157: 我玩一把三国杀再说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: pdflatex...那是啥东西...这年头没那么裸的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，我也是
<MeaCulpa> 今天subway了
<glen_> 大家好
<regfoc> hello
<MeaCulpa> Subway!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我上周末午饭忘带回去...刚才倒掉了，酸臭
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ......
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: sub your way!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子你赢了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司的冰箱真垃圾
<MeaCulpa> 有就不错了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你丫当初骗我跳槽，有免费可乐喝，
<MeaCulpa> 结果呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ......
<MeaCulpa> 擦，hp怎么说，还是2块钱一听可乐
 * tenzu 吃免费的午餐去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 大家不要误会，主席很仗义的，虽然没有免费可乐，但是他经手的货物，负责到底，每天请客喝可乐1
<mmfei> 0.0
<adam8157> roylez:  去哪里下lyx的beamer模版啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们有免费可乐 来吧
<glen_> 大家好啊
<Inode_LF> hello
<roylez> adam8157: 我给你发一个，你先支付宝给我转账5毛
<roylez> adam8157: 行不？
<adam8157> roylez: ...你不会是用的默认模版吧?
<roylez> adam8157: 所有的模板都是默认的啊，无非是改theme
<roylez> adam8157: 5毛拿来
<adam8157> roylez: - - 你用的那个蓝色的?
<roylez> adam8157: 我写完了再改这个
<roylez> adam8157: 你要不要吧
<Guest85829> 大家好
<adam8157> roylez: lyx蛮好的...不过我现在开始学是不是太晚了...早把latex忘光了
<roylez> adam8157: 不需要latex，呵呵，全部靠鼠标点
<roylez> adam8157: 快点快点
<roylez> adam8157: 爷快要出门了
<adam8157> roylez: 干啥
<adam8157> roylez: 发来啊
<roylez> adam8157: 转账付款
<adam8157> roylez: - -!
<adam8157> 妥妥的 请您转帐付费
<Glen__> 大家好
<roylez> adam8157: 东西发给你了，妥妥的
<tIn502> 我也要出门了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 胶东离你们那近么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们属于胶东
<adam8157> jyfl987: 潍坊 青岛 烟台 威海 都是胶东
<regfoc> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Version 6.1 Build 7601) Service Pack 1
<Learners2000> 大家好
<Learners2000> 谁知道linux下除了skype还有哪种可以打电话的程序
<imtxc> 哎、、、、
<imtxc>  没有面试了再
<imtxc> 10月份住院就是悲剧。。
<roylez> adam8157: 转账付款了没？
<lyle2000w> Learners2000: skype可以打电话???
<adam8157> roylez: 木有
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 我做的帅不
<adam8157> roylez: 哼哼
<adam8157> roylez: 即使是lyx, xetex也怪麻烦的...
<adam8157> roylez: 我还是改改VIM Hacks好了
<Learners2000> skype也有linux安装包
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, ping
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: pong
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, okay
<adam8157> - -
 * GNUdog|work 就是试试看，我的 xchat 坏了没
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你这是测试是否掉线么 
<adam8157> ...
<Learners2000> 谁用过Google Voice啊
 * Hoxily ping adam8157
<adam8157> ...
 * Hoxily ping time out
<Guest33003> Learners2000
<Guest33003> Learners2000:you hen duo VOIP chengxu
<larry> fvwm-crystal下想修改menubar的位置 应该修改那个文件啊?
<root_> 大家好
<root_> 有人研究SIP吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看到说 胶东曾经有个女的称帝 lol
<larry> sunwilston: fvwm-crystal上面的menu bar 要如何放到下面啊
<lyle2000w> 各位，有没有推荐下的游戏咯。
<caleb-> lyle2000w: http://www.unepicgame.com/en/index.html # wine 可以跑
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, openttd
<snugglecat> 谁问游戏都说 openttd
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, 最好玩的游戏了
<snugglecat> lyle2000w, powder 也行
<zhao> 看
<MeaCulpa> lyle2000w: nwn, quake, ET
<hzform> Hello,everyone~
<Kandu> adam8157: 寫 slide, 是要去哪兒做忽悠了麼?
<adam8157> Kandu: 去中科大
<Kandu> adam8157: 哇 蛋蛋好棒
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你看的那个建国后称帝的帖子吧
<adam8157> Kandu: 以后就没有警告了哦
<adam8157> Kandu: 我和roylez过去
<mao> 谁能解释一下操作系统里kernel model和user model的意思
<Kandu> adam8157: XD 誇獎你都不行
<Kandu> adam8157: 希望照點照片來，看看你和主席長啥樣
 * adam8157 求beamer xetex template
<adam8157> Kandu: 请转帐付费
<mao> iaxmps: 不好意思，我上课去了。我没有用过bin-dvd,两者具体的区别也不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20111204/n327837978.shtml
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: beamer通用template xetex无能？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不至于吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你用过那个ctex liveCD么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 要改好多东西呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ctex没用过...开始用就是xetex
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你用过那个ctex liveCD么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 建议你试一下
<MeaCulpa> google ctex live CD
<MeaCulpa> texlive-xetex都不行，beamer有那么麻烦？
<adam8157> 要不就英文好了 =,=
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 要加几行支持的...
<adam8157> http://wiki.lyx.org/LyX/XeTeX
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我再试下
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不用lyx那高级货，vim写写够了
<iaxmps> mao: 没关系,我知道原因了,内存太小了,进不了图型安装模式.
 * GNUdog|work 真心有受不了帝都的感觉了
<MeaCulpa> RH不开魔都分舵？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk不在，，是不是可以刷屏。。。
<GNUdog|work> 求开啊，我绝对会跑去魔都，冲着亮点：1、宽带优势；2、空气质量
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 北京空气实在是烂...宽带...差不太多
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 差多了，好吧
<GNUdog|work> 帝都没有自己的出口，整个联通就那一点小水管
<MeaCulpa> 反正我们公司网，魔都不如帝都
<GNUdog|work> 电信帝都就有海缆
<GNUdog|work> 魔都，说错了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 悲剧就是，我们在魔都，网络却走联通
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 大企业跟着总部走的...总部在那傻傻的帝都
<MeaCulpa> 帝都可以不用禁烟了
<MeaCulpa> 吸烟比吸空气差不了
<adam8157> ``\pgfsysdriver'' not found. !!!!!!!!
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 跟空气质量比起来，吸烟只是毛毛雨
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 可怜…
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 这破表的 PM2.5，唉
 * GNUdog|work 从昨天开始，狂咳嗽
<zer4tul> GNUdog|work: 我只在湿度低的时候咳嗽，这两天的湿度我反而不咳嗽
<DBLobster> 已经习惯咳嗽了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 你们那里有邪风
<GNUdog|work> zer4tul, 关键空气很脏啊，公司里好多人在咳嗽了
<DBLobster> 错了, 已经习惯狂咳嗽了.
<DBLobster> 咳嗽的脑袋都晕
<zer4tul> GNUdog|work: 呃……我反而不咳嗽了
<MeaCulpa> 融科前面那条路，邪风厉害，我看风水不好
<adam8157> 咩的 太凶残了 我还是libreoffice吧
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 你不觉得那条路很怪么，一边是写字楼，一边是平方，一个很奇怪的社区体育中心
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: lol 屈服啦
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中文太难搞
<MeaCulpa> 我原来不知道Beamer那么无能...算了，我也没心思学习了
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 一点也不奇怪啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 都什么时代了，还有多少人用vanilla latex...唉，Beamer没人更新么？
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我就是因为这个原因放弃折腾Beamer继续用libreoffice了
<GNUdog|work> 走两步就可以打球了，多好
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 垃圾桶，公厕，牛X的是公厕的一部分都改成出租房了
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 如此强悍？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 晚上太萧索
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 很正常啊
<snugglecat> 有啥办法可以将一字符串缩短， 并能保持是唯一的
<GNUdog|work> 中关村这边晚上都是一样的萧条
<snugglecat> 有啥办法可以将一字符串缩短， 并能保持是唯一的
<snugglecat> 而且能得回原来的字符串
<snugglecat> base64????
<GNUdog|work> 晚上热闹的，只有：1、后海；2、工体；3、天阶
<MeaCulpa> 我有一次从上地做公交车回融科那里，开了2小时，第一小时是垃圾山，第二小时是无人区
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 那天晚上以后我就飞回魔都不干了
<void1> base64是增长
<void1> 随便找个其他的压缩算法吧
<GNUdog|work> 上地这种地方当然了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog|work: 魔都这点比较好，晚上哪里都热闹，哪怕是民工，都在热闹
<snugglecat> 那有啥办法可以缩短
<snugglecat> 哦
<GNUdog|work> 荒郊野岭里
<void1> 但是，一般不是很长的字符串，压缩也压不掉什么的
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 压缩算法很多嘛，lz系列
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 哦， 效率快点的。 我只是为了做 map 的 key
<snugglecat> key 太长了
<void1> 做key为什么还需要得到原来字符串
<snugglecat> 因为我取得的时候是那个字符串啊
<hzform> 哪位用过Thunderbird呀？这款软件怎么样呀？
<snugglecat> 怎么说的明白呢。 
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 还不错
<void1> 做key么，只要把原来的字符串hash一下就好了咯
<hzform> o 
<hzform> 第一次用Thunderbird，感觉ui还不错
<snugglecat> void1, 问题是 qt 的 map 没有 提供设置自定义的 hash 函数的功能哇
<snugglecat> 有的话， 就可以自己计算 hash 阿
<void1> 为什么不hash好再放进去呢...
<snugglecat> 我不就是找这个么
<MeaCulpa> ??
<void1> 你找的是压缩不是hash啊
<MeaCulpa> Facebook解禁了？
<snugglecat> 意思就是这个。 可能问题问的不对
<void1> 在这google都不是一直能打开的年代，facebook解禁？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我怎么不用代理上去了...
<snugglecat> 对了，就是能 hash 到这个唯一的值， 不需要反过来解原来的字符串
<MeaCulpa> void1: 哦...https的，可能是host里面有ip
<MeaCulpa> void1: 也可能是我这里暂时没用到被污染的dns
<snugglecat> 貌似 qt 的 map 不能有重复值的 key
<void1> 其实map的key不管多长，就这么放进去就好了，hash是map自己的事情
<void1> map当然不能有重复的key
<snugglecat> void1, 当然 hash 是 map 的事情， 但我不清楚 qmap 内部是怎么算这个 hash 的
<snugglecat> 就是不知道他的效率到底如何
<void1> 底层的东西就不用研究了呗
<snugglecat> 好吧
<void1> 都研究，那都不用做程序了
<hzform> MeaCulpa:你用过facebook吗？
<snugglecat> 就是感觉 太长了， 效率会不好
<void1> 人家qt项目组写的hash总不太可能比自己写的差吧 :D
<hzform> facebook用起来怎么样呀？
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 现在就在
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 没啥用
<snugglecat> 但他的是通用的啊， 特别情况可能自己写好点。 不过可能是我自己多虑了
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 身边的人不成规模，没啥用，这东西还是依赖现实世界的人际关系的，除非你要玩网页游戏
<void1> snugglecat: hash总是要做的，传给map短了，外面也有hash时间
<void1> snugglecat: 一般写程序，哪里来那么多特殊情况
<snugglecat> 好吧， 不多想了
<snugglecat> 但我碰到的 就是字符串 可能会超长
<hzform> 被污染的dns……难道dns服务器中病毒了吗？
<snugglecat> 好吧， 谢了， 还是不多想了。 确实难受自己做一个， 比较一下
<void1> snugglecat: 不用多想了，长就长呗
<void1> snugglecat: 这就是 心智负担 :D
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好吧， 谢了 void1 
<hzform> fcitx输入法怎样添加码表呀？
<caleb-> hzform: 用 unbound 吧
<caleb-> hzform: 支持 DNSSEC
<hzform> unbound怎样使用呀？
<caleb-> hzform: 用啥 distro?
<hzform> 感觉小企鹅输入法好像不如搜狗输入法好用……难道是因为从windows转移到ubuntu上不习惯造成的吗……
 * CyrusYzGTt o(∩∩)o...哈哈，， 剛剛下載了 空老師的教育片了，， 兩個小時的 課時啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 一個時辰
<maivel> w
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: slide改个差不多了
<MeaCulpa> 太softcore
<gfrog_coding> ad
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 发来观摩下？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 名字就叫emacs killer了？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 半成品呢
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 那还叫差不多。。。 无爱，闪人~
<larry> fvwm-crystal 的 tray/panel 要移动需要修改那个地方哦?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: ...万一那边有emacs党徒怎么办，他们俩顶不住
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 哦，我很期待看到他们被虐待，啊哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> 再说了，adam能列出多少windows上面gvim做不到而linux vim做得到的东西....跑题了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找个女人
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去了，， 自殺計劃被迫提前了，， 找來也木有用。。
<larry> snugglecat: fvwm-crystal 右上角那个trayer panel 要怎么移动啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 順便證明，我對地球木有影響
<snugglecat> larry, 不懂啊， 我在 openbox
<snugglecat> larry, 有个简易教程的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q2006663449.htm?pid=mail.wen3
<N4server> 刚升到gnome 3 ， 好不习惯啊。。。。
<larry> snugglecat: 哦 ~~ 今天都弄的晕啦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.qq.com/cover/5/5vm6b5bev1e6gb5.html?vid=8e1OWZowl6S  性都---王者歸來
<larry> 有人在用fvwm么?
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: ftp://10.66.13.99里头有我的幻灯半成品
<larry> ?
<larry> 有人用fvwm么? 请教个问题哈
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 好，我围观下，哈哈
 * gfrog_coding 帝都的童鞋们有团购口罩的嘛。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 其实都是改的 嗯嗯
<Kamea> Connect()后.第一次Send对方服务器有反应,第二次Send为什么没反应?
<hzform> emacs killer是什么？
<sunwilston> emacs 杀手
<hzform> 大家编写程序都用Emacs吗？
<Kamea> snugglecat: .
<Kamea> Vim
<adam8157> Vim
<xiangfu> hzform, Emacs.
<Kamea> Vim & notepad :p
<hzform> 我只会在没事儿的时候用vim写几个无聊的shell脚本
<Kamea> xiangfu: 为什么第一次Send有反应.第二次Send没反应?
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 强烈建议加上cscope的介绍，都讲taglist了，竟然不讲cscope
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 为神马中间突然冒出来一个perl的脚本。。。 反差真大。。
<darkx> vim
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 我已经团购过口罩了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 推荐防毒面具
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5544210957&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3D%25B7%25C0%25B6%25BE%25C3%25E6%25BE%25DF%26commend%3Dall%26ssid%3Ds5-e%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1323066185_4z2_1116561615
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 买的啥型号？
<Kamea> ...
<xiangfu> Kamea, send 什么？
<snugglecat> 刚完了一个吃人鱼的游戏， 好暴力
<Kamea> xiangfu: 我想写个Socket功能类似于Telnet pop.126.com 第一次Send(,,user name.)对方回了个+Ok coremail.第二次Send密码,对方没反应
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 3m的一个 24
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 亚马逊中国有卖防毒套装 才60多
<snugglecat> Kamea, 他怎么认证的啊， 用户密码分开传的????
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 不过你推荐的这个够叼 但不好放进包里阿
<snugglecat> 明文的密码???
<gfrog_coding> ScarletWolf: 你这玩意太吓人了。。。
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 24一个？ 那是啥型号？ 我在8822和 9322中间纠结。
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯.分开传的
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: what?
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 嗷嗷
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 口罩型号
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 哪里有脚本呢
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: patpat
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 折叠那段，用的是perl当例子啊
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 半成品呢 还没丰满
<Kamea> snugglecat: pop是明文密码.Smtp是Base64加密过的
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 多少钱？
<snugglecat> 你慢慢搞
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 哦 原来的图 我没改
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 一个22，一个17-18
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 你跟解决下把
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 那差不多呗
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 什么东西？
<snugglecat> xiangfu, Kamea 的问题啊。 我不参合了
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 没代码，不解决。
<huntxu> adam8157: 试过用grub2起netinstall的iso么？
<xiangfu> 先贴代码。
<adam8157> huntxu: 从来grub2
<snugglecat> 他就是要 链接 pop.126.com 传 usr, pwd。
<Kamea> xiangfu: 嗯
<adam8157> huntxu: arch还是debian的
<huntxu> adam8157: arch
<huntxu> adam8157: 用ubuntu的盘装了一个grub2在mbr
<huntxu> adam8157: arch的光盘在/dev/sda5
<Kamea> snugglecat: 这应该很简单.但我不知道问题出在哪里
<huntxu> adam8157: 如何操作
<adam8157> huntxu: 解压netinstall iso, 看下syslinux的启动项 照抄就好了
<huntxu> 不会用grub2...
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你先去学 socket 吧。 
<adam8157> huntxu: https://github.com/adam8157/tips/blob/master/grub2 我的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 126 email 该找你了
<huntxu> adam8157: 没看明白
<adam8157> huntxu: 呃...
<adam8157> huntxu: 稍等 我下个 netinstall
<huntxu> adam8157: 把vmlinuz和initrd照加载进去，卡在waiting /dev/disk/by-label
<huntxu> adam8157: 默认没by-label
<adam8157> o
<huntxu> adam8157: 正在打算用2010.5的来装
<adam8157> huntxu: archisolabel=ARCH_201108
<huntxu> adam8157: 这个也要？
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你贴代码把
<adam8157> huntxu: archisobasedir=arch archisolabel=ARCH_201108
<larry> 我又回来鸟
<adam8157> huntxu: arch 解压到一个位置 指向
<larry> 那个谁在用fvwm啊
<adam8157> huntxu: arch 不是很熟悉...
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<huntxu> adam8157: 试试直接解压
<adam8157> huntxu: 或者用grub2的loop功能
<adam8157> huntxu: google下吧 这一版我也没有硬盘装过
<huntxu> adam8157: 囧。kernel panic
<adam8157> huntxu: - - Google吧 少年
<adam8157> huntxu: debian我很熟 要不 装个debian sid吧
<huntxu> adam8157: ：D
<huntxu> adam8157: :D
<huntxu> 搞定了
<huntxu> adam8157: 挂上/dev/sda5
<huntxu> adam8157: 手动losetup /dev/loop0
<huntxu> 到iso
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 就有by-label/ARCH_201108
<huntxu> adam8157: 比起以前只需要vmlinuz和initrd差远了啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 被迫163源 = =
<xiangfu> jyfl987, here is the latest xburst-tools-windows version: http://downloads.openmobilefree.net/Ingneic/xburst-tools-windows/
<xiangfu> jyfl987, Ingenic people contact me today. 
<huntxu> adam8157: 装一半格掉/dev/sda5应该没事吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 好像全进ramdisk了
<adam8157> huntxu: 应该吧...
<huntxu> adam8157: 那区是我用来做swap的1G :D
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 我在win32上已经刷过机器的 他们联系你就给你个win32版本么 
<Guest78253> 请教下 startx 失败，运行 sudo X.org -configure 最后一行提示no device configure, configure failed。 这是啥情况呢
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 嗯。有一个人在我的BLOG上留言。我让他们把代码放到FTP上。他没有权限就发经我了。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangfu§ 你是 五筆的？？ 。。
<xiangfu> 发给我了。
<xiangfu> CyrusYzGTt, 是
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangfu§ .. o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。 發現 打五筆和 拼音 倉頡的一些小區別了
<adam8157> huntxu: 应该像我一样在移动硬盘上常备引导系统
<kamea> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EPZ0BQ/ref=nosim/?tag=sonypicturese-20
<freshman> 电影？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我u盘今天没带而已
<huntxu> adam8157: 回家只有无线
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以只能这么装
<freshman> 请教下 startx 失败，运行 sudo X.org -configure 最后一行提示no device configure, configure failed。 这是啥情况呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧 公司也用linux的?
<huntxu> adam8157: 当然啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 不错
<freshman> 国内用linux当普通办公工作站的多吗
<freshman> : ( 
<freshman> 第一次装linux就这么多磨难，看来是天将降大任
<kamea> snugglecat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760138/
<snugglecat> sizeof?????
<kamea> snugglecat: 怎么了？
<stock-cn> 最近Linux有好玩的吗
<kamea> snugglecat: sizeof不行？
<snugglecat> 你很喜欢 sizeof 呢
<snugglecat> 行可以
<kamea> snugglecat: 还有lstrlenA和strlen，不过他们貌似跟sizeof的不同，
<snugglecat> kamea, 是不一样
<kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> kamea, 等会
<kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<gebjgd> kamea: win编程？
<Patrick_DJ> 问一下大家，我每次用irssi命令:""
<kamea> gebjgd: 你怎么认为是win?
<Patrick_DJ> 问一下大家，我每次用irssi命令:" irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 8001 -n Patrick_DJ"，然后还必须等上一会，再用"/join #ubuntu-cn"来进这个irc。有没有办法一次性解决啊？
<kamea> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> kamea: lstrlen是win特有的
<kamea> gebjgd: 嗯
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/config
<kamea> gebjgd: 我用的是sizeof
<gebjgd> kamea: 干嘛？
<kamea> gebjgd: 还有个lstrlenA
<gebjgd> kamea: 直接strlen完事
<kamea> gebjgd: 问题是问什么第二次send()没反应
 * gebjgd 上班去
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 明白了，谢谢。 :)
<kamea> gebjgd: ...你自撸去吧
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: np
<snugglecat> kamea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/760144/
<snugglecat> n = recv(s,reci,sizeof(reci)-1,0);
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 我忘了 c 需要将变量在同一个地方声明
<kamea> snugglecat: 数据未读完？
<snugglecat> kamea, 你能保证他返回就 99 个以内???
<snugglecat> kamea, 我不懂 recv 函数， 没用过， 应该他会返回一个已读长度
<kamea> snugglecat: 不是有第三个函数在控制吗
<kamea> snugglecat: 第三个参数
<snugglecat> kamea, 这就有个问题， 读了 5 个，应该就读完了。 99 个呢
<snugglecat> kamea, 那个参数是让你 一次读多少个。 
<snugglecat> kamea, 他就传99个，其他就丢弃了？？？？
<kamea> snugglecat: 你telnet pop.126.com 110下，它传递的数据是很少的，
<ScarletWolf> kamea: 你说socket？
<ScarletWolf> kamea: 记得那个函数里指定的是读取的最大字节数
<snugglecat> kamea, 再者， 你一客户端怎么知道他就传99个以内。 返回10个，应该就是完了， 99个呢， 你怎么知道就传输完了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, the worst way to edit?
<snugglecat> kamea, 好吧， 你就读99个把
<snugglecat> kamea, 你所有数据都读 99 个把
<kamea> snugglecat: 你telnet 下
<snugglecat> kamea, 你问我东西， 我也只返回你99个
<snugglecat> 99太多
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: =,=
<snugglecat> 3个
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我在写slides
<snugglecat> kamea, 哦
<snugglecat> 我没
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 要去哪里讲？
<snugglecat> tel
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你偷窥我屏幕
<snugglecat> net
<GNUdog|work> 我要围观去
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 中科大
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 跑去合肥？
<kamea> snugglecat: 是因为接收的太多？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 是啊
<snugglecat> kamea, 啥接收太多
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 擦…为了杜绝围观，不至于吧
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 合肥两日游
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 什么时候？
<snugglecat> kamea, 看 ScarletWolf 说的， 那个参数读取的是最大字节数， 目的是防止你 buf 越界
<kamea> snugglecat: pop server给的数据小于99
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 本来就是中科大的活动... 拉我和roylez去 本周日
<snugglecat> kamea, 如果传输数据超过99， 需要你 再读取一次
<snugglecat> kamea, 99 个又怎么杨
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 面基啊？？
<snugglecat> kamea, 太奶奶的 126.com 发疯了， 传你 100 个咋办
<kamea> snugglecat: 你的意思是我需要定义个超长数组
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 拿这个改的(有原作者授权哦) http://www.slideshare.net/c9s/vim-hacks 你可以看看 相当好的slide
<snugglecat> kamea, 不需要
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 还有论坛里的zhan博士
<snugglecat> kamea, 不需要啊
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, vim hacks啊？
<kamea> snugglecat: 那怎么解决
<snugglecat> 谁和他说明白
<GNUdog|work> 啊，还有小zhanzhan
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 是啊 这slide真心好
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 小zhanzhan.....
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 下载看看去
<snugglecat> n = recv (...); 这个是实际读取到的长度 。 判断一下他是否少于你第三个参数， 少于的一般就可以判定数据已经传输玩。 buf [n] = '\x0'; 给个 \x0 在 n 的位置
<snugglecat> kamea, 你说 不超过 99， 就到此为止
<snugglecat> n 是实际读取到的长度
<kamea> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> kamea, 一般情况下， 如果 n 等于你第三个参数的大小， 你想想， 他刚好传输99个字符， 还是还有呢。 这是一般情况
<snugglecat> 再者你干嘛 用户名 send (.., "aaa", sizeof ("aaa"), ) 呢
<kamea> snugglecat: 换行符，
<snugglecat> 就一 send (..., data, lenof data, 0)
<snugglecat> 啥换行符啊
<kamea> snugglecat: "aaa\n"有反应，"aaa"没反应
<roylez> Kandu: 别做梦了
<snugglecat> char data [] = "aaa\n"; 你说长度是多少
<roylez> adam8157: 我回来了
<snugglecat> 3? 4?
<snugglecat> \n不算一个???
<kamea> snugglecat: 不知道
<snugglecat> ........
<adam8157> roylez: 如何
<roylez> adam8157: cloudfoundry的职位啊
<kamea> snugglecat: 你把\n去了，你跑下我那个写的，看有反应没，
<roylez> adam8157: 工资马马虎虎，谈不上高得离谱
<adam8157> roylez: PM说来听听
<snugglecat> 你解释一下这是为什么， 再者你干嘛 用户名 send (.., "aaa", sizeof ("aaa"), ) 呢
<snugglecat> 你解释一下这是为什么， send (.., "aaa\n", sizeof ("aaa\n"), ) 呢
<roylez> adam8157: 人家居然寄宿在emc的主场。吓我一跳
<adam8157> roylez: 你们对面...
<snugglecat> char data [] = "aaa\n"; send (..., data, sizeof (data), .) 有什么不好
<kamea> snugglecat: send(,,"user your_email_nick\n",)
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，我们的敌营里面的。
<snugglecat> 干嘛要在 那写俩 "user your_email_+nick\n"
<kamea> snugglecat: 不用定义变量
<snugglecat> 为啥
<roylez> adam8157: 这里一个emc的人都没有。可见emc的道行高
<snugglecat> 你酱紫做的么
<roylez> adam8157: cloudfoundry居然用ubuntu做服务器...
<adam8157> roylez: pm说说package
<snugglecat> 好吧， 不定义变量， 你定义一个宏可以么
<kamea> snugglecat: 什么两个，第一个是要发给server的，第二个是计算第一个长度
<Kandu> roylez: 主席有何指示
<snugglecat> char data [] = "123\n"; sizeof (data) 等不等于 sizeof ("123\n")
<kamea> snugglecat: 好吧，我用你那种定义方式
<roylez> Kandu: 你对着北京拜就行了。别指望看我的本尊相
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 你帮帮 kamea 吧。 
<Patrick_DJ> 我又有问题了。如何“linux下查看解压后的大小”，我用"tar -zcf result.tar.gz ./folder" 了一个15G的文件夹，得到的result.tar.gz约7G。在网上搜说是用gzip -l file.tar.gz来查看，可是得到的结果不对。还有别的方法么?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 那家伙也是个 Mac 党
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 他给我的source是ppt...
<kamea> snugglecat: reci[n]这种方式在c里应该不能用吧，那怎么解决
<GNUdog|work> Creator:        Apple Keynote 4.0.4
<GNUdog|work> Producer:       Mac OS X 10.5.8 Quartz PDFContext
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 只是给你存为 PPT 了而已吧
<tenzu> mac就是好啊就是好
<Kandu> roylez: 哼哼，不給看就不拜
<roylez> tenzu: /kick
<snugglecat> kamea, 怎么不能用啊， 那不就是下标么
<snugglecat> kamea, reci[n]='\x0';
 * tenzu 主席就是好啊就是好
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 哦
<snugglecat> kamea, char reci [99] = ""; 你初始化， 并不是把 reci 的所有字符都设 \x0
<snugglecat> 你不想 reci[n] = 0; 你就把 reci 整个填充0把
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 这slide不错吧
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 嗯
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 于是我果断改改他的 自己不从头写了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 偷懒啊偷懒
<adam8157> roylez: 我都快弄好slide了哦
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: =,=
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 死蛋蛋
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你这样怎么对得起，台下的小学妹
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ...
<kamea> snugglecat，char r[322]="";int n=recv(s,r,322,0);for (;n<322;) r[n]='\0';printf("%s",r);可以吗
<snugglecat> 来个 for 干嘛
<snugglecat> kamea,  if (n < 322) r[n] = 0; 就好了
<kamea> snugglecat: for用来判断
<snugglecat> ...............
<snugglecat> 可以把， 你用 while 判断也可以
<snugglecat> 基本你这个就不起作用
<kamea> snugglecat: 实际上我只会for,,,,
<snugglecat> 要不就四循环
<snugglecat> 死循环
<snugglecat> 人生可以死循环该多好啊
<kamea> snugglecat: 还是没反应
<snugglecat> 其他的问别人， 不懂 pop3。
<adam8157> roylez: 107页了
<imtxc> 必须得学JAVA了。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: .......
<imtxc> adam8157: 做的啥啊？
<roylez> adam8157: 半个小时，我看你怎么弄
<metbsd> java可以自学的
<adam8157> roylez: 很快的
<adam8157> imtxc: vim
<adam8157> imtxc: vim的slides
<imtxc> adam8157: 嘛地方用得么 要107页
<adam8157> roylez: LUG那个头头说一小时
<roylez> adam8157: ..........
<roylez> adam8157: 我反正讲半小时
<adam8157> imtxc: roylez 好多都是动作的 其实就是几十页
<imtxc>  adam8157:难道是入门到精通什么的么，啊 求一份 半小时精通。。
<roylez> adam8157: 3个人，每个人讲1小时，听众都得尿裤子了
<kamea> snugglecat: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/POP3
<adam8157> imtxc: http://www.slideshare.net/c9s/vim-hacks
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 听众的腰子比你的好 lol
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是我就去操机
<MeaCulpa> vim和linux有关系么 :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你丫用繁中啊
<kamea> MeaCulpa: mei
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那个不是我写的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦..
<kamea> MeaCulpa: 求解答
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是台湾一个人的 我问他要了原文件
<MeaCulpa> kamea: ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，不错
<tenzu> adam8157: 这么多页slides, 真蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> vi in bash...啥毛
<kamea> MeaCulpa: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20080110/11/b559e83d-daf1-48c4-9eed-1d8ffaa88aeb.html
<kamea> MeaCulpa: 第一次send有反应，第二次send无反应
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 估計是說 set -o vi
<adam8157> tenzu: 看看嘛 我觉得这个slide是我见过最棒的了
<kamea> snugglecat: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20080110/11/b559e83d-daf1-48c4-9eed-1d8ffaa88aeb.html
<tenzu> adam8157: 给观众的视觉效果和感受不会好
<kamea> snugglecat: 好像是同样的问题
<tenzu> adam8157: 包括标题和thank you, 平均一分钟一页比较正常
<snugglecat> 那个貌似是线程的问题， 你要学线程了么
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼博士好有经验...
<tenzu> adam8157: 前任老板最ＢＴ的时候, 每周要做一个presentation, 练出来了
<adam8157> tenzu: yooo
<adam8157> tenzu: 这个月就回来了?
<tenzu> adam8157: yoooooooooooooooooo
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 22号
<adam8157> 嗷嗷
<kamea> snugglecat: 难得我的问题需要用线程解决？
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗷嘛?
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦哦
<kamea> snugglecat: 我也用过sleep()但没效果
<adam8157> tenzu: 天津空气比北京好么 cc roylez 
<roylez> adam8157: 显然不会
<kamea> snugglecat: 所以我想不是时间的问题
<tenzu> adam8157: 机场呆一晚,然后一大早直奔留学服务中心
<tenzu> adam8157: roylez 我觉得一个鸟样
<roylez> tenzu: .
<adam8157> tenzu: 把注销的户口搞出来?
<roylez> tenzu: 沙尘暴我还记忆犹新
<tenzu> adam8157: 办学历学位证明
<tenzu> roylez: 同记忆犹新
 * tenzu 觉得外面有沙尘暴, 教室里全是沙土味儿
<gfrog_coding> http://www.weibo.com/redhatchina cc adam8157 
<kamea> snugglecat: 我迷惑了，本来很简单的一个事，为什么我就不知道错出在哪
<imtxc>  adam8157:好长
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, “嗷嗷”，您兽性大发了？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: ca 最新一条是: 红帽开发者:准备扔掉你的syslog吧! http://t.cn/SUIGyg   我不喜欢二进制的log啊
 * tenzu 听说今天是悦姐生日 不晓得茸茸会受到什么样的鞭策
<kamea> snugglecat: 为什么我写的东西总会出现莫名其妙的错误，不能让我写一个成功一个吗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  话说，这样的style不错，字大
<snugglecat> kamea, 不知道
<kamea> tenzu: 彩色字，
<adam8157> tenzu: 我知道茸茸准备的东西哦
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: vi模式bourn shell就有了，此外哪怕是hardcore vimer,我也没见过一直用vi模式的，我偶尔用用
<tenzu> adam8157: 透露一下
<adam8157> tenzu: 不敢
 * MeaCulpa 有人用shell的vi模式，而不是emacs模式么？举手！接受膜拜
<tenzu> kamea: 你眼花了
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 那货似乎不是二进制的吧，不过确实把事情搞的好复杂
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111129/117247.html  这个也太不靠谱了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 这个彩色字在哪儿下载啊? 
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 反正不是纯文本的
<adam8157> Evanescence: 什么彩色字
<kamea> tenzu: 您还在坡国？
<tenzu> adam8157: 那等过了今天再透露
<kamea> Evanescence: ...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 刚才的彩色字啊?
<tenzu> kamea: 仍在, 不过快走了
<kamea> Evanescence: 好像不需要下载吧。。。
<Evanescence> kamea: 那怎么弄?
<kamea> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> Evanescence 彩色什么字?
<Evanescence> kamea: 不是用脚本实现的?
<Evanescence> tenzu: 就是这个
<kamea> adam8157: 您还是+c吧
 * adam8157 啊? 还能打彩色字?
 * tenzu 苦逼的取房租去了
<kamea> tenzu: 您要回天朝了吗
<MeaCulpa> kamea: 你用的啥socket类，那么原始？ ServerSocket都会自己起线程的，线程之间不会影响的
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 呃，我一直用
<kamea> MeaCulpa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760138/ 
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 不记得了，小时候用过socket... 长大不编程了
 * MeaCulpa 回想起来苦b的不满意阻塞的socket默认超时太长，另起一个线程杀
<kamea> MeaCulpa: 为什么我第二个send()对方没反应？
<MeaCulpa> kamea: CSDN那么牛的地方，这么简单的问题，不是很多人回答了么
<MeaCulpa> kamea: 不知道~
<kamea> MeaCulpa: ...
<kamea> 同一个socket连接里面实现c/s对话，请问选择TCP协议可以实现嘛
<Evanescence> test new script
<Evanescence> test new script
<zdon> time out
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我发现我在vim里还是常用方向键移动，Windows下面的gvim这样尤其方便，不用出edit模式就可以移动
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 当然只能单格移动
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我有时候也用, 懒得回normal模式
<MeaCulpa> 我有段时间用hjlk操机玩quake...
<MeaCulpa> 后来发现小指用来控制方向，会影响换枪速度
<MeaCulpa> 这应该也是emacs的哲学，小拇指太有用了，应该从方向键解放
<void1> vim用方向键移动，说明esc键位不合理
<kamea> snugglecat: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20091123/21/33b9b087-e712-40d5-bfe0-fca63532610f.html
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实emacs用的老键盘 ctrl在现在alt的位置
<MeaCulpa> void1: 是，esc如果远了，很苦
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以C-c C-]
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: void1 可以C-c or C-]
<void1> 可以hhkb :D
<eexp> 咋不买脚踏方向控制板。
<eexp> 小蛋猫
<MeaCulpa> void1: 鼠标右键绑到esc
<void1> 动鼠标那不更惨
<MeaCulpa> void1: touchpad
<void1> 还是hhkb键位最合理
<eexp> 右键不是要reload的嘛。
<eexp> 或者开镜
<MeaCulpa> reload绑在别的键位
<eexp> 激光
<MeaCulpa> 开镜...我一般shift
<MeaCulpa> 我以前右键时跳
<MeaCulpa> 后来右键是闪电枪
<MeaCulpa> 现在也是，右键在任何游戏都是需要最快切换的那把枪
<MeaCulpa> quake3 就是LG
<snugglecat> kamea, 然后呢
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<kamea> snugglecat: 木反应，就是木反应，第二次send()就是木反应。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<eexp> 没速度，电枪想死的。
<kamea> snugglecat: 为嘛会这样，问题到底出在哪里
<eexp> adam8157 小蛋猫
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> adam8157 小蛋猫
<eexp> adam8157 小蛋猫
<adam8157> eexp kick你哦
<eexp> 乖乖小蛋猫
<adam8157> eexp kick你哦
<eexp> 不准用我的脚本
<adam8157> eexp: 我用的我自己的脚本
<adam8157> eexp: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/09/print-colored-text-through-irc/
<eexp> 那也是抄的
<snugglecat> eexp, 看看 kamea 的代码， 看看哪里出问题了， 他第二次 send 没回复
<adam8157> eexp: 哼
<snugglecat> kamea, 你的请求被 126 email 给 block 了把
<snugglecat> eexp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/760138/ 是他的代码
<eexp> 啥。都看不出啥写的。
<eexp> sock的不会看。 snugglecat
<MeaCulpa> 没缩进...
<snugglecat> :)
<kamea> eexp: ...
<Cherrot> kamea: 代码有什么问题？
<snugglecat> 他第二次send 没反应
<kamea> Cherrot: 第二次send()没反应
<eexp> 咋不看expect源码。其实还有Perl的fetion脚本，那是直接sock的。
<snugglecat> eexp, 他学 c ， 基础没学好就学 sock， 听 centerpoint 说的， 边做边学。 就搞的酱紫了
<kamea> 用到什么，学什么
<snugglecat> centerpointer 不在， 拼命说他坏话
<lyle2000w> :-)，还能这样啊，^_^
<eexp> 哦。支持 拼命说他坏话
<Cherrot> 有没有脚本可以帮我自动添加标准库里的 #include。。。。
<eexp> 标准库，太散了。到处都是。
<eexp> 搞C，就是折腾寿命。 snugglecat 你劝他别搞。
<Cherrot> kamea: 能不能把你的include发我一下……我也刚刚接触socket的
<Freebuilder> “”
<kamea> Cherrot: ?
<Cherrot> kamea: 头文件;)
<kamea> Cherrot: 你的系统是？
<Cherrot> kamea: Linux3.0
<kamea> Cherrot: 你没头文件？
<Cherrot> kamea: 我是说include语句，我不知道include哪些  嘿嘿
<snugglecat> :)
<kamea> sys/socket.h
<hzform> 怎样更换ubuntu的显示风格呀？
<Cherrot> kamea: closesocket 是你自己定义的函数？
<kamea> Cherrot: 成了吗？
<kamea> Cherrot: 改了个名字而已
<kamea> Cherrot: 找到问题了吗
<Cherrot> kamea: 还没有
<kamea> Cherrot: 你那是不是也没反应
<Cherrot> 阻塞在第二次send了
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 应该服务器屏蔽他了
<kamea> snugglecat: 为什么屏蔽我
<Cherrot> kamea: 第一次connect 都没成功啊
<kamea> Cherrot: 。。。
<kamea> Cherrot: 没成功能收到+OK Welcome 
<Cherrot> kamea: 我的控制台没有任何输出
<Cherrot> kamea: 抓包到抓到4个
<kamea> Cherrot: o
<Cherrot> kamea: 其中有一个来自123.125.50.47的回复
<kamea> Cherrot: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20080110/11/b559e83d-daf1-48c4-9eed-1d8ffaa88aeb.html
<kamea> Cherrot: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20091123/21/33b9b087-e712-40d5-bfe0-fca63532610f.html
 * Cherrot 吃饭去咯~~
<kamea> Cherrot: 我只找到了这两个，你看下吧
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_eNuTZ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 05 日 星期一 17:09:27
<kamea> 小o回来了
<kamea> .oicebot on
<kamea> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: kamea 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  977081578
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. !末日
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  977090171
<maivel> !DDW
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: maivel 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  977111265
<snugglecat> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: snugglecat 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  977132625
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: snugglecat 输入好了  977147312  977147312
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: kamea 输入好了  977154781  977154781
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  977166953  977166953
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: maivel 输入好了  977167109  977167109
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW 游戏结果: 在床上时, oink_eNuTZ maivel 在蒼井空的牀上 讨厌 C
<kamea> 。。。
<tenzu>  /away
<kamea> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: kamea 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  977191500
<snugglecat> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: snugglecat 加入游戏 (2/4)  977197546
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  977213953
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 空姐是你输入的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 嗯嗯
<kamea> snugglecat: 讨厌c是你输入的
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<kamea> 。。。
<kamea> 再来个人呀
<lyle2000w> kamea: 什么游戏啊/？？
<kamea> lyle2000w: 跑团
<xiangfu> !DDW
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: xiangfu 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  977393656
<lyle2000w> kamea: 没听过哦
<hzform> 哪位知道怎样更换ubuntu的显示风格呀？黑色的不好看啊~~
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: xiangfu 输入好了  977423640  977423640
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: snugglecat 输入好了  977425234  977425234
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: kamea 输入好了  977425734  977425734
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  977435640  977435640
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW 游戏结果: 跟 周韋彤 XXOO 的時候, what kamea the 在再maya的床上 橹管
<kamea> 。。。
<snugglecat> C................
<kamea> snugglecat: 你打的what kamea the
<mooooo> 这是神马游戏？？
<snugglecat> 不是
<snugglecat> 撸管
<kamea> 。。。
<kamea> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: kamea 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  977486546
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  977492734
<snugglecat> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: snugglecat 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  977500656
<lyle2000w> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: lyle2000w 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  977504953
<xiangfu> 真无聊
 * oink_eNuTZ DDW: 还有 kamea CyrusYzGTt snugglecat lyle2000w 没输入, 请  kamea CyrusYzGTt snugglecat lyle2000w  看我小窗吧  977534796
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: snugglecat 输入好了  977538125  977538125
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  977552062  977552062
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: lyle2000w 输入好了  977575000  977575000
<imtxc>  Java视频资料倒挺多。
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: kamea 输入好了  977583593  977583593
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW 游戏结果: 当转身看到 CyrusYzGTt 的时候, kamea CyrusYzGTt snugglecat lyle2000w 在防空洞 SM
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的吗
<snugglecat> openttd
<kamea> 谁打的人物。。。。。。。。。
<kamea> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: kamea 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  977618875
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_eNuTZ> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  977625015
<imtxc>  都是这班那班的视频录像。
<mooooo>  敢问30岁在帝都依然挣8k月薪是不是很失败呀？
<imtxc> mooooo: 在帝都活到30岁很成功了。
<hzform> DDW是什么呀？
<Kandu> adam8157: ban 了吧
<mooooo> imtxc: 帝都人都29岁就被毒气毒死了？
<imtxc> mooooo: 额，意思是好歹在帝都过了30年。
<imtxc> mooooo: 比在三线小城过二十多年成功多了。
<imtxc> mooooo: 咱还没见过地铁啥样呢。
<metbsd> 有人玩英雄杀吗
<hzform> ！ddw
<hzform> !ddw
<hzform> ?
<kamea> hzform: 被ban了
<mooooo> imtxc: 话说地铁还是不见为好，还没见着车呢，就快被挤死了
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 刚看了个女同无罪的豆瓣帖子，
<hzform> 哪位知道怎样更换ubuntu的显示风格呀？黑色的不好看啊~~
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 好刺激呀
<hzform> 哪位知道怎样更换ubuntu的显示风格呀？黑色的不好看啊~~
<metbsd> 没人玩英雄杀？
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 女同
<imtxc> mooooo: 比挤死在公交车站强。
<Patrick_DJ> !DDW
<mooooo> ddw是啥？
<metbsd> 你们都玩些啥杀人游戏
<Patrick_DJ> 我也不知道啊。
<hzform> 没听说过
<hzform> 难道也是那种文字游戏？
<metbsd> 杀人游戏没听过？
<metbsd> 警察，法官，盗贼
<hzform> 那种游戏好像没什么意思啊
<metbsd> 挺上瘾的
<metbsd> 你玩过没
<hzform> 玩过一次
<metbsd> 那些三国杀，英雄杀，天黑请闭眼，就是这种
<metbsd> 网游版
<lyle2000w> 使用irssi可以忘ddw么？？？
<lyle2000w> 干干进去，完全不动，又出来了，郁闷+尴尬啊！！！
<hzform> ubuntu的文件夹风格可以更换吗？
<metbsd> 太干了
<hzform> 卡了吗？
<mooooo> 我喜欢吃牛肉干
<mooooo> 另外，文件夹风格可以更换的
<hzform> 晕了
<hzform> mooooo：怎样更换呀？
<mooooo> 装主题
<mooooo> http://gnome-look.org/
<lyle2000w> 我现在正装KDE呢
<RuiZi> 我来了
<mooooo> 晚饭吃啥呢……
<snugglecat> RuiZi, 我走了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有空么
<RuiZi> 谁知道  怎么让UBUNTU 自动接受 VNC的连接申请 ？ 
<RuiZi> 每次都点一次接受 太麻烦了
<RuiZi> 求指点
<inode_LF> 有人吗
<xiangfu> sed./awk 怎么把 ｛ 放到上一行？
<xiangfu> 就是这种行 “    {"
<xiangfu> 放到上一行
<Jagdwurst> 用 perl..
<snugglecat> 有谁知道如何改作者名么
<xiangfu> Jagdwurst, 最好SED。perl 也行。但我一点也不会
<Jagdwurst> lol
<adam8157> xiangfu: 直接indent -linux好了 lol
<snugglecat> 之前我用 Mingzi Xing, 现在我又用  Xing Mingzi
<snugglecat> 谁知道怎么改么
<Jagdwurst> ?
<xiangfu> adam8157, 特殊用用途
<xiangfu> adam8157, 不是给代码用的。
<adam8157> xiangfu: 哦 我sed不咋样...
<Evanescence> 无敌弱智,白痴,傻逼的 Evanescence 来了!!
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 百合会，我竟然发现了这样的好东东
<adam8157> 试试
<adam8157> 试试
<kamea> 据说是被河蟹了   豆瓣里更是连小组都被
<adam8157> Kandu: 能看到彩色
<adam8157> Kandu: 能看到彩色?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 说个彩色我看看
<orafy> xiangfu: 用vim。 。
<Evanescence> adam8157 你这不是蛋疼么
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你自己能看到?
<Evanescence> adam8157: of course
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我+c了 实验效果
<kamea> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265569/
<adam8157> 哦 好的 +c起作用了
<Evanescence> adam8157: +c 是啥? 启动颜色?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 关颜色
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你看不到?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 必须看不到了
<Jagdwurst>  nani?
<kamea> 这片的主线和辅线都充斥这浓浓的百合味  主线是人类少女和萝卜少女相识相惜，患难见真情  辅线是姐妹之间相爱相杀，拳脚打出真感情  除了那一家子疯子莫名的混战和最后那奥特曼式的展开比较俗意外 这电影完全可以被称作近年的百合良作了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我找找我的选项
<freshman> 技术讨论变成讨论娱乐了
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我把整个频道的颜色关了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 那为啥我还能看到?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 自己的能看到
<xiangfu> orafy, 怎么做，你没说
<Jagdwurst> test
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哦, 和client有关
<adam8157> 比如我正在发彩色字 你看不出来的
<Evanescence> adam8157: 嗯. 是的, 强悍
<orafy> xiangfu: %s/\n   {/{\n/g
<tenzu> 终于+c了
<xiangfu> orafy, thanks. trying
<Evanescence> python.privatepaste.com 这个网址被封了?
<kamea> xiangfu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760240/  为什么第二次send()没反应
<kamea> Evanescence: 无敌弱智,白痴,傻逼的 Evanescence 来了!!...
<may1i> ppp?
<may1i> adam8157: 的确看不出来
<Evanescence> kamea: 我来了, 找我这个无敌弱智,白痴,傻逼,做什么?
<kamea> [17:46] <Evanescence> 无敌弱智,白痴,傻逼的 Evanescence 来了!!
<kamea> Evanescence: 你竟然自己。。自己。。
<Evanescence> kamea:  是啊, 偶尔白痴点
<may1i> Evanescence: what is Evanescence ?
<kamea> Evanescence: 你帮我看下呗 http://paste.ubuntu.com/760240/
<Evanescence> may1i: just a nick, you know
<kamea> Evanescence: 我找了一下午也没找到问题出在哪
<kamea> may1i: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760240/ 你也帮我看下呗
<Evanescence> kamea: 哦, 明显我不懂socket, 我连C都看不全....
<kamea> may1i: 为什么第二次send()没反应
<Evanescence> kamea: 你还是进#c去问问得了, 或者看看有没有#socket这种频道
<kamea> Evanescence: 需要邀请
<kamea> Evanescence: 你进去邀请我，我才能进去
<Evanescence> kamea: 额... 我试试
<Evanescence> kamea: I'm in, It's ##c
<kamea> Evanescence:  [18:07] == #c Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<Evanescence> kamea: ##c, not #c
<Evanescence> kamea: they are different
<kamea> Evanescence: 我当然知道
<Evanescence> kamea: the difference is in IRC document
<kamea> Evanescence: #c是存在的但需要邀请
<Evanescence> kamea: so....???
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 你还没 ehlo...
<kamea> Evanescence: so you can't get in #c
<Evanescence> kamea: 悲剧的孩子
<Evanescence> kamea: yeah
<kamea> Jagdwurst: smtp才需要ehlo,pop不需要
<Kandu> adam8157: 能看到(剛 Evanescence 發的)
<Jagdwurst> 那我记错了.
<Evanescence> Kandu: 我被 Kandu 大婶看到了....
<Evanescence> 大婶 -> 大神
<kamea> Kandu大婶估计早/ignore me了
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 现在都加密了，不晓得还有没有明文的
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 你知道为什么第二次send没反应吗，第一次send收到 +OK coremail
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 你测试的是哪个 pop server?
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 126
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 把 ssl 先关掉
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 110端口没开ssl
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 995端口才开ssl
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 你可以telnet pop.126.com 110试下，然后user nickname
<Jagdwurst> 我这里上不去，网络太慢
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 哦
<kamea> Jagdwurst: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20091123/21/33b9b087-e712-40d5-bfe0-fca63532610f.html
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 我试了一下没问题： -ERR Unable to log on
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 懒的看 rfc
<Jagdwurst> 为啥不用现成的库?
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 或者说大小写有关?
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 大小写？
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 而且你确定换行是 \n 而还是 \r\n ?
<Jagdwurst> 我没查 rfc
<may1i> kamea: 用户名和密码对么？我这里测试没有问题
<kamea> may1i: 对呀，怎么我这第二次send()没反应，第一次send()收到 +OK coremail
<may1i> kamea: +OK 98 message(s) [38005779 byte(s)
<kamea> may1i: 对呀，为什么我这没反应
<may1i> kamea: telnet 有反应么？
<kamea> may1i: telnet倒是有反应
<may1i> kamea: 开wireshark，抓telnet包，你就明白了
<Jagdwurst> kamea:       - clarifies that command keywords are case insensitive.
<Jagdwurst> 貌似只在 draft 里
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 命令关键字不区分大小写
<N4server> 各位，在gnome-shell下，用 win+space 不能呼出gnome-do，要连击两次space才行。。。。
<N4server> 哪位遇到过这种情况吗？
<N4server>  现在改成了win+j, 也要两次j。。。。
<kamea> Jagdwurst: \r也可以，\n也可以，但第二次send都没反应
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 你用 wireshark 抓了吗？
<kamea> may1i: http://paste.ubuntu.com/760240/  你是用这个里面的写的连接成功的吗
<may1i> kamea: just tried telnet
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 没呢，没wireshark
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我起个名字， 有个东西， 不放在目录让人看， 但通过另一个东西或者直接给出引用方法来取得。 我应该怎么起个名字
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就像你有个书柜， 有个目录列出上面的书， 但有本书不在目录上， 他使用另一种方式取得， 用 类似地址的方式， 这个地址由另一本书得到或者直接提供这个地址
<snugglecat> knownbad, 明白我的意思么。
 * kamea 好吧，实在解决不了，我先下了
<kamea> Jagdwurst: thx :p
<kamea> may1i:  thx :p
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 你那个user 和 password 不对..
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 我的有反应 -ERR Unable to log on
<kamea> Jagdwurst: 我这没反应
<Jagdwurst> kamea: 我说的不是程序， 是 telnet
<Cherrot> kamea: 对啊  你先用telnet试一下看看嘛
<kamea> Jagdwurst: ...我这telnet能连接进去，
<kamea> Cherrot: telnet能连接进去
<kamea> 我试过了
<kamea> 我以前用telnet登陆过很多次
<Cherrot> kamea: 具体我就不清楚了~  我只接触了点皮毛:)
<kamea> snugglecat: bye
 * kamea is gone
<jiero> Today I'd like to find some people selling Open Source Game on EBay, and I found them instantly, just by typing Real Time Strategy Game. Give it a try.
<jiero> 可以看出来，ebay上卖的即时战略游戏大多数是开源的。
<Evanescence> jiero: hi, beauty
<jiero> Evanescence: ...
<jiero> Evanescence: hi，美人。
<Evanescence> jiero: come on, you are, right ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  I have a huge mouth.
<jiero> Evanescence:  I finally got a full-power N900, it was slow the most time I used it...
<Evanescence> jiero: what is full-power ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  what did I do to it, I don't know, but now it is 1000 times faster...
<Evanescence> jiero: maybe a speed patch ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  partly.
<Evanescence> jiero: and a battery patch ? or plus kernel patch ?
<jiero> Evanescence: ... a monster wearing patched old armor...
<Evanescence> jiero: when I upgrade system, the super-user kernel can not be find by clever(airack-ng GUI)
<Evanescence> jiero: wait ... complete the "...."
<jiero> Evanescence: what?
<Evanescence> jiero: complete "...."
<jiero> Evanescence: ... something I don't know
<jiero> Evanescence:  with the help of battery patch, n900 barely reach the standby time Nokia claimed 2 years ago but didn't accomplish.
<Evanescence> jiero: I installed that too, I find there is a speed patch too
<jiero> Evanescence:  reflash the device and install as few applications as possible...
<Evanescence> jiero: I did.
<jiero> Evanescence:  you need virtual machine to test those from extra-devel... they tend to change system settings that never turn-back
<jiero> Evanescence: Typical battery time for the Nokia N810 is around 7 hours of continuous full usage, display and Wi-Fi on. I want N810...
<Evanescence> jiero: Does N810 newer than N900 ? or older ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  some people mounted 2 batteries getting up to 3000mah ...
<jiero> Evanescence:  N810 is larger and older.
<Evanescence> jiero: plug two batteries at once ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  right.
<Evanescence> jiero: wow, cool, how to do this ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  read this: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=65568
 * jiero 拜lainme
<Evanescence> jiero: good post
<jiero> Evanescence:  SCUD = 飞毛腿。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么是飞毛腿?
<jiero> Evanescence:  以前，我在上学的时候曾经掉了耳机，去问管理楼道的人。然后，我发现他提出一个箱子让我从中找。。。满满的各种玩意。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 然后看到了飞毛腿? 长啥样?
<jiero> Evanescence: 第二次我掉了伞，他给了我7～8把找，也是没有我的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你到底在说啥?
<jiero> Evanescence: 错，耳机是一个MP3原装的，那个MP3用飞毛腿的电池 :D
<jiero> Evanescence: 所以我想远了 :D
<Evanescence> jiero: 飞毛腿是一品牌?
<jiero> Evanescence: 电池牌子。
<jiero> Evanescence: 1500mah的话又能多用40分钟？
<Evanescence> jiero: I saw it now on the post, shit, really fuck !!! A china made battery ? suck !!!
<jiero> Evanescence: ...
<orafy> lol，又来灌水了，有对操作系统感兴趣的么，愿意合作一起编写的-。=b
<Jagdwurst> 感觉飞毛腿做电池就跟 kingston 做内存一样....
<Evanescence> jiero: a shaking on me ....
<Jagdwurst> orafy: 想写，没时间...
<Jagdwurst> orafy: 想从头写，操作系统 + 编译器 + 底层库 + ...
<orafy> Jagdwurst: 不太现实。。
<Jagdwurst> 为啥?
<Jagdwurst> 你不是要写吗?
<ceetozz> 这么厉害？
<Jagdwurst> 只要有时间，都能做
<orafy> Jagdwurst: 我已经洗了90%了啊，是找1~2个人改进啊！
<orafy> s/洗/写
<Jagdwurst> 但没人给钱，也没精力..
<ceetozz> 球带
<orafy> 我来求大腿的。。。
<orafy> 有个demo视频： www.oshack.net/desktop_record.avi
<may1i> Jagdwurst: 2
<may1i> Jagdwurst: 写出来有什么用呢？
<ceetozz> 我是来报大腿滴
<Jagdwurst> may1i: 玩 + 积累经验
<Jagdwurst> 用标并不是高效实用，而是体会整个过程，积累一点经验和动手能力
<orafy> Jagdwurst: 你擅长什么额。。
<ceetozz> 这个是你写的么 ？
<orafy> 是啊。。
<Jagdwurst> orafy: 相对的，神马都有点兴趣，尝试写过。我非计算机专业，最擅长的是高频电路和天线..
<jiero> Jagdwurst:  哦
<ceetozz> 那些驱动啥的 也有自己写的么 ？
<orafy> ceetozz: 有个中文简介在：www.oshack.net
<orafy> ceetozz： 是额，也没几个驱动。。。
 * Jagdwurst 洗澡去
<jiero> orafy:  为了玩么。。。
<Evanescence> Jagdwurst: can you hack wireless ?
<jiero> Evanescence: 申请去美国读大学吧。去找 ofan 耍。
<Evanescence> jiero: really ? I like it, how ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  I don't know.
<Evanescence> jiero: why ofan ?
<stock-cn> 有几个美国留学名额，谁要购买？
<jiero> Evanescence: 因为他是去读了大学后再去读大学？
<jiero> stock-cn: 哦。中介啊。。。
 * jiero 见鬼了！关了 firefox怎么连 chatzilla 一起关闭了!
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么读了大学后再去读大学?
<jiero> Evanescence: 就是字面意思啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不懂
<jiero> Evanescence: 其实我也不知到ofan怎么去的，只是觉得你去好。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我? 我一没钱, 二不太会英语, 还没人际关系, 所有现实里需要的条件我一个没有...
<Evanescence> jiero: 我好想出国看看金发美女啊
<Evanescence> 尤其是白白的皮肤....
<jiero> Evanescence: ... 金发美女们大多会笑。。。美女都会笑的。。。为啥呢。
<Evanescence> jiero: why smile ?
<Evanescence> jiero: maybe because this is stupid ?
<cike> 我连续执行了两个命令sudo aptitude install －P kate sudo aptitude purge -P kate为什么前一个命令执行的时候要安装60多MB，后一个命令执行的时候只卸载几MB？
<jiero> Evanescence:  smile is girls' best friend...
<jiero> Evanescence:  according to an AD played very often here...
<may1i> cike: autoremove
<cike> may1i: 好像没有autoremove
<Evanescence> jiero: Oh, I like white skin. damn charmming ...
<jiero> Evanescence:  I like those smiling, thats charmming...
<Evanescence> jiero: you can take a picture of their smile. Or record with a video... very good idea
<jiero> Evanescence: ... I cannot
<Evanescence> jiero: tell me why
<jiero> Evanescence: Im shy to ask for it.
<Evanescence> jiero: Emm.. well, you can sleep them.
<jiero> Evanescence:  .................
<Evanescence> jiero: I'm sure they will pleasure about this
<Evanescence> jiero: awesome idea
<jiero> Evanescence: ...................
<Evanescence> jiero: let them have baby for you
<tenzu> smile sucks
<Evanescence> jiero: then you can own them forever. Enjoy their smile everyday
<Evanescence> tenzu: are you smiling ?
<tenzu> Evanescence: nope
<Evanescence> tenzu: very well. a good girl
<dumb1224> teasing a new bot?
<tenzu> Evanescence: wanna be my lesbian partener?
<jiero> ...
<jiero> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> jiero: you?
<Evanescence> tenzu: I LIKE lesbian, but I do not like fake female...
<tenzu> Evanescence: hi, yoooooooooooooooo
 * Evanescence lesbian forever !!
<jiero> tenzu: he just remind me FakE FEMALE= MALE.
<jiero> probably
<Evanescence> jiero: good translater
<tenzu> jiero: he or she? it's an issue
<dumb1224> what is this? a world summit for women talks?
<Evanescence> tenzu: good question
<jiero> I'd like to have a talk with a real girl now...
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> Evanescence: would you help us to address it?
<Evanescence> dumb1224: wow, a world summit
<dumb1224> Evanescence: hehe, not quite...only 4 of us
<Evanescence> tenzu: what do you mean address it ?
<tenzu> Evanescence: address the issue mentioned above
<dumb1224> address what issue?
<Evanescence> tenzu: I know address is place where somebody lives. Is there other means on this word ?
<dumb1224> address=try to solve
<tenzu> Evanescence: address an issure means solve or make clear a problem
<may1i> Evanescence: 强调。。
<Evanescence> tenzu: thanks
 * may1i 各位e文大牛转战ubuntu－en吧
<tenzu> Evanescence: it's kind of a formal use which normally appear in technical papers
<Evanescence> tenzu: so the issue is you need a girl ?
<jiero> mayli: anyone chat there would be kicked out in 10 seconds.
<tenzu> Evanescence: nope, the issue is that you're a gal or not
<dumb1224> may1i: 哦 :-)
<Evanescence> tenzu: I'm not, but I like lesbian movie, awsome
<Evanescence> tenzu: basicly, lesbian element
<dumb1224> Evanescence: er.....movie?
 * may1i Evanescence tenzu jiero 今天输入法集体崩溃了么？
<Evanescence> dumb1224: yeah, I have a lot of lesbian movie download from MLdonkey
<dumb1224> Evanescence: are you sure they are not erotica films....
<Evanescence> may1i: yes
<tenzu> Evanescence: good for you, but you still haven't prove your gender
<Evanescence> dumb1224: I'm sure they are not
<tenzu> Evanescence: s/prove/proved/g
<Evanescence> tenzu: well, you can ask jiero, He saw my picture.
<dumb1224> Evanescence: I'm not against pornograph myself...a bit of acting is good...
<Evanescence> saw -> have seen
<may1i> 一堆蹩脚英语男，一堆
<tenzu> Evanescence: not intested
<jiero> may1i:  :D
<jiero> may1i: exactly.
<Evanescence> dumb1224: you know, when you need to differ lesbian from normal movie, the sex is the only thing
<Evanescence> may1i: maybe you too
<tenzu> jiero: LOL
<dumb1224> Evanescence: agreed : ]
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的软件或游戏吗
<Evanescence> dumb1224: now, do you have lesbian movie, maybe you can send to me
<jiero> stock-cn:  minetest
<Evanescence> stock-cn: conky
<stock-cn> metbsd: 英雄杀哪里玩？
<jiero> stock-cn: humble bundle
<Evanescence> stock-cn: windows or QQ ?
<stock-cn> jiero: 是什么玩意？
<stock-cn> Evanescence: 什么玩意？
<stock-cn> Evanescence: 在linux下
<tenzu> the recent humble bundle sucks
<Evanescence> stock-cn: Emm... ask jiero
<jiero> stock-cn: conky is a widget for all...
<jiero> tenzu: ...
<metbsd> stock-cn, qq应用
<Evanescence> jiero: yes, stock-cn said software
<dumb1224> Evanescence: couldn't remember particular ones,,,try forums,,,they'll provide seeds I think
<jiero> tenzu: you do like Aquaria, don't you?
<jiero> tenzu: ;P
<Evanescence> dumb1224: yes, I'v been friend with two lesbian. really normal. no special difference with normal girl. just different on sex
<gebjgd> jiero: 鄙视和国人说英文的假洋鬼子
<tenzu> jiero: yep, but I've got mac and linux versions
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 大婶 膜拜
 * tenzu 恭迎罗宾姐
<jiero> gebjgd:  笨蛋。。。他想说。。。我就跟着了。。。
 * gebjgd 抚摸 Evanescence 的*头
 * Evanescence 天底下最最白痴, 最最二逼的 Evanescence 到了
<jiero> gebjgd: 如果有人想和你敲德语，你会敲中文。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> C和指针.pdf
<CyrusYzGTt> C语言教程.pdf
<CyrusYzGTt> C语言教程讲义(谭浩强).pdf
<gebjgd> jiero: 显然
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。好吧。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 找到工作了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰要，， 我小心下載的，，我不看的，，
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有本职工作。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不用给中国人打工了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 讨厌。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。还是算打工。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 找工作去。等着被遣返呢？
<jiero> gebjgd: 虽然是内部的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 到底是啥工作?
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。等着被遣返也不错。。。
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 给老板口活
<Evanescence> jiero: 还会被遣返啊? 几年啊?
<jiero> Evanescence: 无限期
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 口活? 没听说过啊
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 老板系gay佬
<Evanescence> jiero: 那怕什么?
<Evanescence> gebjgd: got it
<jiero> Evanescence: :
 * gebjgd 上班去
<Evanescence> jiero: good job
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: blow job
<Evanescence> :) :) ;)
<gebjgd> jiero: XD
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 你在夜总会上班吗
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 回家吃中饭
<jiero> gebjgd: 还有时间回家午饭？
<gebjgd> 公司就在家对面
<gebjgd> 爽
<Evanescence> jiero: 你找到啥工作了? 我也前几天朋友介绍了一个
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。搬家了？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我根本没找。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 现在干的这个根本不是找来的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那你... 直接说...
<gebjgd> jiero: 都搬了快一年了
 * gebjgd 上班去
<jiero> Evanescence: 我先在只搞写信而已。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那不是很爽?
<Evanescence> jiero: 能养活自己了?
<jiero> Evanescence: 不能。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额.. 我只求能养活自己....
<jiero> Evanescence: 额
<Evanescence> jiero: 难道这样就是类似于在箱子里的"求包养" ???
<jiero> Evanescence:  世界之大，我无处容身。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 为啥?
<jiero> Evanescence: 没能里
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也是啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 我是弱心智——
<Evanescence> jiero: 额.. 没看出来啊, 和我一样的孩子啊
<jiero> Evanescence:  10多年没变的脑袋。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也是啊 , 难道我变聪明了自己不知道?
<jiero> 高中的全部记不住了，初中的也是。
<jiero> 所以。等于没上学了。
<jiero> 没有记忆力的人容易遗忘烦恼，恰恰是因为遗忘了而永远也记不住任何想要的东西。。。
<jiero> 我啥都记不住，就是废柴一个。。。如果要考记忆力的话。
<Evanescence> jiero: 要不试试被包养?
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我要保养也要找 lainme 那样的 :D
<jiero> ^_^
<tenzu> jiero: 野心暴露出来了
<jiero> Evanescence: 算了。。。纯胡扯了。
<Evanescence> jiero: laime 是谁?
<jiero> Evanescence: 我佩服的女生。
<Evanescence> jiero: 在这个频道里? 网名是什么? 我搜索i小啊
<Blade_> 大家好，请问ubuntu的其他衍生版可以用ubuntu的源列表更新吗？
<Blade_> 比如Lubuntu
<jiero> Evanescence: 还在。 我直接 tab 补齐的。。。
<jiero> Blade_: 可以。
<Blade_> jiero 明白，谢谢。
<Evanescence> lainme: hi, 你有博客什么的吗?
<layerbase> 两天了 gae proxy无法用 客户端显示连接yes|不过ie连404也不显示
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://lainme.com
<Evanescence> ji
<Evanescence> jiero: awesome
<Evanescence> jiero: long time can not load page
<Blade_> layerbase: 你是指GAE服务器还是指安卓手机上的gae proxy?
<Evanescence> jiero: sucks on apis.google.com
<layerbase> Blade_我是win下面的gae peoxy
<jiero> Evanescence: 难道被 GFW 关到了？
<Evanescence> done
<Evanescence> jiero: done
<Blade_> layerbase: 不显示404那浏览器返回什么？ 我这边goagent正常
<Evanescence> jiero: 我看过这个博客的,
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。。。算是比较有名的了。。。
<layerbase> --------------------------------------------
<layerbase> HTTPS Enabled: YES
<layerbase> Direct Fetch : NO
<layerbase> Listen Addr  : 127.0.0.1:8000
<layerbase> Local Proxy  :
<layerbase> Fetch Server : http://layerbase.appspot.com/fetch.py
<layerbase> --------------------------------------------
<layerbase> 显示的是Internet Explorer 无法显示该网页
<layerbase> Blade_Internet Explorer 无法显示该网页
<layerbase> Blade_ proxy客户端也没接到get 之类的
<Blade_> GAE服务器应该没有被墙，我这边使用正常，应该是客户端配置问题
<Blade_> layerbase: 是否确认端口配置无误
<layerbase> Blade_这种错误肯定不会啦
<Blade_> layerbase: DNS服务器设置呢
<layerbase> Blade_ 前两天都好好的
<layerbase> Blade_ 你是指网卡的DNS？
<Blade_> layerbase: 对
<layerbase> Blade_ 就是我的ISP的dns
<Blade_> layerbase: 主DNS改成8.8.8.8试试看
<layerbase> Blade_ 啊？这样是什么意思
<Blade_> layerbase: 用google的免费DNS服务器,ISP的DNS你知道的，DNS污染常有的事
<layerbase> Blade_ 8.8.8.8是google的dns？
<Blade_> layerbase: 对
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70d0cc2egw1dnrvxl9nlij.jpg
<jiero> 完全不行啊。。。竟然拍到了这个价格。。。
<layerbase> Blade_ 我感觉是客户端和browse通信的问题
<layerbase> Blade_ 以前都有503 404
<layerbase> Blade_ 现在啥也没了
<Blade_> layerbase: 我建议你用其他浏览器试试看
<layerbase> Blade_ ff也一样
<jiero> 讨厌。。。 Core 2 DUO 2.33Ghz 值那么多钱吗？ $60 都拿不下一台
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046gw1dnrnkraeb0j.jpg
<layerbase> Blade_ ff 就直接空白页
<layerbase> Blade_ ie 还显示无法连接到internet
<layerbase> Blade_ proxy客户端一点提示都没有
<jiero> roylez不错的窗帘。我喜欢咖啡和黑巧克力
<roylez> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76c562a6gw1dnoljbdkfij.jpg
<Blade_> layerbase: 如果怀疑客户端问题，看看有没有最新版本的，更新下来看看
<layerbase> Blade_算了 我还是用wujie好了
<jiero> roylez 分享啊。。。我倒是最近经常看某女和某男的照片。。。
<roylez> jiero: 啥？
<Blade_> layerbase: wujie可以急用下，平时还是建议GAE比较快
<jiero> roylez twitter上跟了两个喜欢照片的人。。。
<Blade_> layerbase: wujie，FG之类的，太敏感，经常被封
<layerbase> Blade_ 说的一点都没错
<jiero> Blade_: wujie 不是这里某用户的 nick 么。。。
<layerbase> Blade_ youtube太慢了
<layerbase> Blade_ wujie感觉稳定还是稳定的
<Blade_> layerbase: GAE可以多ID负载，看youtube木什么压力，不过如果GFW真要封，也是会被封，除非考虑反向代理
<jiero> roylez twitter上我跟了  http://twitter.com/#!/tualatrix 另一个主席；http://twitter.com/#!/bysusanlin 一个美国的爱漂亮的女孩
<Blade_> layerbase: 两会的时候，估计GAE也是要挂一阵子
<roylez> jiero: 看了有什么用处，你告诉我？
<layerbase> Blade_ 两会金融机房都要向党报告有没有情况的
<jiero> roylez 多数时候没有用处。就和你给的图片一样。。。
<stock-cn> layerbase: 我的也是你一模一样的情况，gapproxy应该连接上的，但是不能访问网站
<Blade_> layerbase: 没办法啊，传闻天朝要搞白名单制度
<layerbase> stock-cn 我就知道，proxy一直在用的
<stock-cn> layerbase: 但是无法访问了现在
<jiero> roylez是不是不能叫你的名啊？
<roylez> jiero: 我的图片还有娱乐和启发意义好不好
<stock-cn> layerbase: 以前用那个做代理就可以了，现在不行了好像。
<layerbase> Blade_天朝还没渗透进irc么
<roylez> jiero: 没op就别叫 :P
<stock-cn> layerbase: 你的可以访问吗？我用ff,chrome都不行的
<layerbase> stock-cn前3天还在用呢
<jiero> roylez 可爱
<stock-cn> layerbase: 你现在不能用了吗
<layerbase> stock-cn ff chrome ie 统统不行
<stock-cn> layerbase: 但是终端显示和以前没什么两样，唯独浏览器不能访问
<Blade_> layerbase: 估计对技术类的暂时还没有，他也不可能有那么多人力去渗透啊，觉得有问题的IRC他就会用GFW屏蔽了。
<layerbase> stock-cn 不，客户端一点get都没有
<metbsd> stock-cn, 你玩了英雄杀？
<jiero> roylez 好吧，我这是少数几次喜欢别人染发，第一次注意到有头发分两半染不同颜色的
<stock-cn> layerbase: 对，get什么都没有，但是输入代理命令，和以前差不多的
<layerbase> stock-cn 代理命令 例如？
<stock-cn> layerbase: 有个叫i2p的点对点代理，类似bt下载，那个不能屏蔽，目前
<jiero> roylez 我现在又发怀了，想要找到那个禁止附近 iphone使用网络的脚本，
<stock-cn> layerbase: 你用wuala了没？wuala目前客户端也不能屏蔽
<layerbase> stock-cn 代理做成p to p 是王道
<stock-cn> layerbase: 是哦
<stock-cn> layerbase: 你在windows下用i2p代理很容易，linux下版本我没找到
<jiero> Evanescence: 还记得吗？
<Blade_> 我靠，我突然发现goagent的php fetch server竟然是架设在新浪上， PHP FetchServer : http://goagentp.sinaapp.com/fetch.php
<stock-cn> 谁有i2p for linux?
<Blade_> 这样不是很容易被新浪和谐了吗
<Evanescence> jiero: what ?
<jiero> Evanescence: 以前告诉你的欺负iphone的 N900程序？
<layerbase> stock-cn google了一下wuala 看起来挺好的
<Evanescence> jiero: 忘记了
<stock-cn> layerbase: 是的,也是p t p 的
<jiero> Evanescence: 好吧。
<layerbase> Blade_不是吧～～～～
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么了?
<stock-cn> layerbase: 数据保存都没有服务器的，都是在真正的云端
<Blade_> P2P的东西不好封杀
<layerbase> stock-cn 是王道！
<stock-cn> layerbase: 数据都保存在千家万户的装了wuala的个人电脑上
<jiero> Evanescence: 我想禁止某个 iphone 4s。
<layerbase> http://baike.baidu.com/albums/3707228/3707228.html#0$55a628d1d551ca069b50279b
<stock-cn> jiero: 你找到iphone的mac地址，然后在路由器把它禁掉
<Evanescence> jiero: 那好啊, 我忘记是啥名字了, 是啥来着?
<jiero> stock-cn: 那个太无聊的了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 忘记了。。。
<stock-cn> jiero: 或者去借他的iphone，然后把wifi关掉
<jiero> stock-cn: 。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 可以google下关键词啊
<stock-cn> jiero: 最好的办法是把他的iphone摔坏，他就真的不能联网了
<jiero> Evanescence: 找不到额。。
<Blade_> 请问现在还有没有比GAE更高速的免费翻墙方式，不喜欢VPN那种全局的
<stock-cn> Blade_: vpn也不错，可惜要钱阿
<Evanescence> jiero: searching ...
<stock-cn> 免费的又流量限制厉害
<Blade_> stock-cn: 要钱不说，全局的很麻烦
<stock-cn> Blade_: 恩
<Blade_> stock-cn: 我们一般主要是查资料，浏览器翻一翻也就够了，其他没什么必要。
<stock-cn> 谁有i2p的linux客户端？
<stock-cn> Blade_: 跟我一样
<Evanescence> stock-cn: 你可以自己安装啊
<Evanescence> stock-cn: 我就安装着呢
<stock-cn> Evanescence: 官网我上不了阿
<stock-cn> Evanescence: 你有wuala吗？共享给我可以吗
<stock-cn> Evanescence: 我用的debian
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你又淘气了, 一天到晚看图片
<Blade_> stock-cn: GAE确实不错,速度快，不过真要封也是逃不过啊，还是要防范于未然。
<Evanescence> stock-cn: i2p是添加PPA或者加到source里的
<stock-cn> Blade_: 我这已经不行了
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8245bf01gw1dnoe22smffg.gif
<stock-cn> Evanescence: 不知道阿
<Blade_> stock-cn: 你哪家ISP
<stock-cn> Evanescence: 谁能说说怎么安装
<stock-cn> Blade_: 移动
<tenzu> roylez: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5dea2de7tw1dnpu6okjikg.gif
<Blade_> stock-cn: 我听说移动封得最凶了，TMD
<stock-cn> Blade_: 不管他
<Blade_> stock-cn: 没办法啊，中国网民难啊
<Blade_> 继续捣鼓X windows去，不能启动图形界面真TM累啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 找不到了....
<Evanescence> jiero: 我在我的maemo wiki里找找
<lightning1141> 继续捣鼓X windows去，不能启动图形界面真TM累啊     window??
<Blade_> lightning1141: 是啊，刚要转向linux的
<Evanescence> jiero: 真的找不到了....
<Evanescence> jiero: 你还记得当时的有那些关键词描述么?
<jiero> Evanescence: 麻烦了。我也忘了。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我只记得 pizza 。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> Evanescence: 不过可以傻傻的去搜 irc 聊天记录。
<Evanescence> jiero: 也是, 在什么时候你发给我的?
<jiero> Evanescence: 忘记了。。。
<jiero> 就是刚获得手机的时候
<Evanescence> jiero: 很早了, 我不知道我本地的还有没有
<douglas> 有人在吗？
<douglas> 好久没上来了
<adam8157> roylez__: 我slides做完了哦
<roylez> adam8157: ....我还是1/4
<layerbase> mirc
<layerbase> mirc 怎么设置私聊字体呢？
<Evanescence> jiero: 你可以写个脚本, 把频道的log日期的目录循环, 然后查找出来
<douglas> 怎么私聊？
<Evanescence> jiero: 问题是我不会写这脚本啊...
<jiero> Evanescence: 你都会 python 了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我只会语法...
<jiero> Evanescence:  。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 基本库我都还不熟悉呢
<jiero> Evanescence: 我写打印和 if还行，其他的全拉了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 咋们找人写一个?
<jiero> roylez主席，帮忙
<Evanescence> 这个脚本简单的, 只要写两个循环, 把2011年的所有日期的txt文件都下载,然后搜索就行了, 接着就删除文件.
<roylez> jiero: 找蛋蛋
<Evanescence> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋在不?
<jiero> adam8157 阿当 帮忙写个脚本。从这个 irc的历史记录里找，要求相邻的5段话里有关键词 n900 iphone / jiero / evanescence
<jiero> 为啥我写 jiero 是特殊字体呢。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero>   / adam8157/
<Evanescence> jiero: 咋特殊了?
<jiero> 明白了， / /  之间的字符显示为另一种字体，怎么回事呢。
<adam8157> 主席好棒
<Evanescence> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋, 帮忙不?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 明天帮你写行不 现在有事儿 无非就是wget 然后grep呗...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 是的, 谢谢了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 其实你告诉我shell怎么循环日期, 那我自己也能写...
<layerbase> mirc 私聊字体是叫做什么text？
<jiero> adam8157 谢。
<jiero> Evanescence:  adam8157 roylez 晚安。睡了。
<jiero> 期望早起。
<Evanescence> jiero: 安
<jiero> 拜拜
<adam8157> Evanescence: 这个google下嘛
<layerbase> 私聊字体是叫做什么text？  一定有人用mirc的
<Evanescence> adam8157: 嗯
<Blade_> 你们在在控制台下大多用什么IRC客户端呢
<layerbase> 测试
<layerbase> 测试
<layerbase> 测试
<layerbase> 。。
<layerbase> ---
<HanVi> ...
<HanVi> test
 * Kamea 曾几何时.我的目标是Fields奖.没想到现在混成这种状况,人生,真是无奈啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 什麼是Fields奖??
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <la_fen> "The Fields Medal, officially known as International Medal for Outstanding Discoveries in Mathematics, is a prize awarded to two, three, or four mathematicians not over 40 years of age at each International Congress of the International Mathematical Union (IMU), a [...]" -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fields_Medal
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 求中文的。。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 一个会发给你一个金制人头奖章的奖
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 哦，， 那能賣多少錢？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <Autoclesis> So if you're 41 and you invent a spiffy new equation, no Fields Medal for you
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 呃呃，， 求中文，，，
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 很多钱.
<layerbase>  555
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 知道纳什吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 那不是說 可以 建很多 學校 很多 家庭 麼
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 什麼是 納什？？
<pocoyo> Kamea: NBA?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我写好了, 你检查下, 有没有问题 http://paste.ubuntu.com/760429/
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <la_fen> "Srīnivāsa Aiyangār Rāmānujan FRS, better known as Srinivasa Iyengar Ramanujan pronunciation (help·info) (Tamil: சீனிவாச இராமானுஜன் or ஸ்ரீனிவாஸ ஐயங்கார் ராமானுஜன்) (22 December [...]" -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramanujan
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ... 完全不懂什麼意思。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 雖然木有亂碼。。
<Kamea> pocoyo: No
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <la_fen> "Godfrey Harold “G. H.” Hardy FRS (7 February 1877 – 1 December 1947)[1]|[2]| was a prominent English mathematician, known for his achievements in number theory and mathematical analysis." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._H._Hardy
<adam8157> Evanescence: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/viewthread.php?tid=724391
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 麻煩你發中文的，， 老是用 google翻譯不好的，。，
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我最羡慕的人生就是像Goldfrey Harold Hardy那样的人生
<soiamso> http://finance.china.com.cn/industry/kj/20111205/400981.shtml
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 不清楚，，是 什麼人生，， 你給翻譯。。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Ramanujan号称一个人挑战了整个欧洲几百年的牛人.真正的自学天才
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 哪個方面的？？  性功能？？
<if_else> 各位，ppa 的源如何删除？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Hardy终生未婚.他的妹妹也终生未婚并照顾了他一生.他发现了Ramanujan并和他愉快地工作了五年
<if_else> 我升级到 11.10 后，有些 ppa 的源还是 11.04
<yujinnboy> if_else 软件源里可以删
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 跟 挑戰整個歐洲有什麼關係？？
<if_else> yujinnboy: 我用的是 kubuntu
<yujinnboy> ubuntu tweak 也可以删
<if_else> yujinnboy: 兄，是否有通用一点的命令？
<yujinnboy> 命令我不会，我菜鸟
<mao> if_else: 到/etc/apt/里面看看吧
<yujinnboy> kubuntu 没软件源么
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Paul Erdos  N.H.Abel E.Galois Leonhard Euler 还有Riemann这些都是天才中的天才.还有我们的外星人J.V.N
<yujinnboy> 新立得-设置-软件库-其他软件
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 好吧，， 你在自言自語了，， 你說的我都不關注，不瞭解，， 。。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 曾经我的梦想学校是巴黎高师.或者哥廷根
<if_else> mao: 兄，手动删除文件，还是通过命令来删除？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 还有那号称要重写一切的布尔巴基学派
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我猫为我儿子暖被窝
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  我猫为我儿子暖被窝
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 什麼是 高師？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 下雪了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... 額，， 不用告訴我，， 。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你啥时侯找个女人为你暖被窝啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 你也是，。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 让你妒忌啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,.,, 我買個 充氣性偶 得了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你没听过巴黎高师?那个出了很多牛人的学校.法国高工听说吧
<snugglecat> 充气性偶暖不了被窝啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 額。。 不會出國，，就不太留意外國的，，除非 CCAV 播放的新聞，，就留意
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 哥廷根大学.还有美国的那个Princeton
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 充 墮氣 二氧化碳
<snugglecat> 哦， 保暖充气性偶??
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 不要再跟我說這些了，，好麼，， 我根本就是 垃圾 廢物的人，，
<mao> if_else: 找到源对应的文件删掉就醒了
<mao> if_else: 就行了
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 当然还有我们的三一学院
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 什麼是 三一 學院？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 国王学院.那个学校
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 什麼是 國王學院。？？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐，，  Kamea 很煩啊。。 整天在跟我說些不懂的東西， 懷疑 Kamea 有 不良的企圖
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 就那个和莫斯科大学齐名的学校
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 。。 科斯莫 大學？？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: Riemann猜想
 * pocoyo 肉麻 掩面去了
 * CyrusYzGTt 真 奇怪 lainme 一來 過後沒多久 iGoogle 一定會上綫的，。
<if_else> mao: 兄，谢谢了，add-apt-repository --help 中有个：
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. .. riemann是誰？？ 她那個是什麼猜想。。
<if_else> -r, --remove  remove repository from sources.list.d director
<mao> if_else: 不客气
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <la_fen> "Georg Friedrich Bernhard Riemann [ˈʁiːman] ( listen) (September 17, 1826 – July 20, 1866) was an influential German mathematician who made lasting contributions to analysis and differential geometry, some of them enabling the later development of general relativity." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemann
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 呃呃，， 翻譯吧，， 現在連 網頁 google翻譯也不想打開了。。
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt:
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: <la_fen> "Paul Erdős (occasionally spelled Erdos or Erdös; Hungarian: Erdős Pál, pronounced [ˈɛrdøːʃ ˈpaːl]; 26 March 1913 – 20 September 1996) was a Hungarian mathematician." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Erdos
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 無視 Kamea
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧.我正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 好吧， 暫時解除無視 Kamea
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 挺想看一场Lanvin的秀
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ .. 繼續無視 Kamea
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 今天搜send函数时竟然搜到了一个豆瓣的帖子.女同无罪.好黄啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 無視 Kamea ..
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我还找到了个百合论坛.竟然还有这种论坛存在.
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ..
<Kamea> is gone
<snugglecat> http://canvasrider.com/tracks/838370
 * Kamea is gone
<Evanescence> kamea: 哪里有百合论坛?
<Evanescence> --2011-12-05 22:32:54--  (try: 9)  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/17/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<Evanescence> Connecting to irclogs.ubuntu.com|91.189.94.183|:80... connected.
<Evanescence> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in headers.
<Evanescence> Retrying.
<Evanescence> 难道又被墙了? 无处不在啊...
<drazet> gmail上不去了
<Kamea> snugglecat: 百度 "Socket send 没反应"竟然有很多人遇到了跟我同样的问题
<snugglecat> 哦
<Kamea> snugglecat: Socket默认为阻塞模式.recv如果接收不到数据就会挂在那里.而我的竟然能自动退出.说明我的第二次recv应该接收到了数据.但没显示出来.不知为什么
<imtxc> 请教一下C++ 到这样的水平  需要看哪些书
<imtxc> http://jobs.zhaopin.com/lanzhou/JAVAC%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88%EF%BC%88%E7%94%98%E8%82%83BOSS%EF%BC%89_139131348250786.htm
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ping 0.web.qstatic.com ?
<imtxc> 谢谢大家
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 64 bytes from 152.218.204.221.adsl-pool.sx.cn (221.204.218.152): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=79.4 ms
<Kamea> imtxc: 学脚本吧
<snugglecat> 可以ping
<imtxc> Kamea: 脚本？
<Kamea> imtxc: 脚本开发应该容易些
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 为啥 ip 是 山东的？
<imtxc> Kamea: 我没看到过招聘信息啊
<snugglecat> 不知道哇
<Kamea> imtxc: Perl python js ruby
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, http://canvasrider.com/tracks/970120 好玩
<alvin_rxg> ...
<snugglecat> 但我这里很难加载
<imtxc> Kamea: 我现在就想赶紧找工作
<snugglecat> 一单车游戏， 全html5 的
<Kamea> imtxc: 还有那我一直感觉很邪恶的Haskell==askHell
<drazet> imdiot, c++的水平不是看出来的 是练出来的 边练边看代码 光看书只能入门
<imtxc> 精通C/C++语言，精通Windows或Linux上的C/C++程序开发；6.熟悉TCP/IP网络编程、多线程编程，有网络通讯系统开发经验者优先；  请问 熟悉TCP/IP网络编程、多线程编程 这些该看哪些书学习啊
<imtxc> drazet: 是给我发么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 更改 ip 后 webqq 可以访问
<imtxc> 是不是还需要学习数据库呢？
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 通关。
<drazet> imdiot, yes
<imtxc> 额、、、
<layerbase> .。。
<byzantium> 问一下就是  谁遇到过:Failed to load pdm.dll
<byzantium> 没人在呀  fun：）
<xiangfu> byzantium, :)
<xiangfu> dll.
<byzantium> xiangfu, 什么意思啊
<byzantium> xiangfu, 你遇到过嘛 ？
<xiangfu> 没有
<xiangfu> fun :)
<byzantium> xiangfu, 奥
<iGoogle> roylez__: 大尾巴。在github有交费的帐号没。
<may1i> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
 * may1i away 功能很好用啊，是irssi的功能呢还是freenode提供的？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 想私有就把git repo扔到dropbox里咯
<alvin_rxg> may1i: irc 的
<may1i> alvin_rxg: 回答正确。
 * may1i github 有没有容量限制呢？
<darkx> 深夜、感冒、頭痛、失眠
<knownbad> snugglecat: 贱猫
<oooo> test
<axiao> bu neng da zhong wen
<alvin_rxg> axiao: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<tIn502> 网易的速度是快阿
<axiao> I cann't show and type chinese now
<tIn502> －。－
<tIn502> 悲剧
<tIn502> 为什么呢
<tIn502> 我还在装archlinux
<tIn502> －。－
<tIn502> 从11点开始的
<tIn502> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI1ODQ2ODc2.html
<larry> 今天竟然没人?
<alvin_rxg1> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/23913489/
<darkx> <------ 人
<gebjgd> darkx: <--------不是人
 * knownbad <-- 你爷爷
<gebjgd> knownbad: <----------我孙子
<knownbad> gebjgd: <-- 我婊子
<knownbad> 乖，弯腰。。。。
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 试着去习惯 empathy。
<knownbad> 买午餐去
<larry> 哦 ~~ 没有想到效果这么明显
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> 嗤嗤
<gebjgd> 光光 光屁股
<Jagdwurst> scheisse, fedora 怎么也帯不全文档...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恭喜
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  找了半天没找到 wxwidget 的文档。幸好在图书馆
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 在家上网每 G 流量  15€....
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有钱人
<Jagdwurst> 而且 fedora 16 打的包有点乱,  emacs 居然缺 libotf
<Jagdwurst> wxperl 也不提示依赖 wx-devel, 跑起来净缺文件
<Jagdwurst> 这个周末有时间的话换 opensuse, 查了一下，那几个包的文档都有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 人类已经阻止不了sina文库的牛屄了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 神马都有，是除了 IEEE 之外，查文档的理想地方...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: opensuse也有pulseaudio的问题
<Jagdwurst>  无所谓，opensuse 默认不用 gnome / gdm 的
<Jagdwurst> 默认都不装，不相信会有问题
 * Jagdwurst 下载完文档了，收工
<gebjgd> 一开pps。家里的网络就卡了
<knownbad> 废话。
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 看了鸿门宴了么？
<knownbad> 但我还没找到怎么在 debian 上装 pps。
<knownbad> 还没。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 官网，下载deb
<knownbad> ppstream.com?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有好电影么
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么videozer的视频不能最大化
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 6park上的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 按说不应该啊 flash
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter9/messages/68224.html
<Jagdwurst> scheisse 缺文档啊缺文档
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用啥播放器啊?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 之前用了大半年 debian,  再用回最新 kde, 发现 amarok 怎么大退步了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 为神马不再用 banshee 了?
<alvin_rxg> 好久的事了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: audacious
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 当时 xmms 太监之后就一直用 audacious， 后来发现，音乐多了，这种靠文件的管理方式 sucks
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 管理什么？
<Jagdwurst> 比如你要查个名字
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 直接就能查啊
<Jagdwurst> 或者更常用的是 amarok 里播放列表可以按专辑上下移动
<Jagdwurst> 还能显示专辑的封面，就不用一个字一个字的去找专辑
<gebjgd> 为什么要一个字一个字的找？
<Jagdwurst> 一个专辑列表里，只一眼望去，看到封面颜色，或者封面的轮廓， 就知道这个列表里有哪几张专辑了
<Jagdwurst> 不用逐字去看
<gebjgd> 直接查找就行了
<Jagdwurst> 看满屏的文字，伤眼耗神。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我早就不用它管理音乐了.听广播而已
<Jagdwurst> 广播音质太差，而且不能自己 equalizer
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: einslive。音质足够了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一旦听习惯了 CD 就不这么想了... 特别是现在的 dab, 根本不堪听。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 听不出来
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 可能流行歌曲要好一点，像柴六，或者一些拨玄乐器，码率一降下来，马上就听出噪音了
<Jagdwurst> verycd 上有许多资源就是这样，虽然用 flac / ape 格式，但早已不是原来 CD 的音质了
<gebjgd> 还verycd 找死啊
<Jagdwurst> 流量太贵，不上了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: verycd 发生嘛事了?
<Jagdwurst> 现在只能买 cd 了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 警察查
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 国内的?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 德国
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有人被逮了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 多了。遣返的。罚款的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有经历?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 从来不用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没法。国内的 cd 这里买不到
<alvin_rxg> 德国警察也好中国民乐？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 出版商告你的话。管你哪国的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: audacious听广播支持equalizer
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 音质差了不能 equalization, 否则一不小心把 maskierer 弄没了，听着更不爽
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 128k的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: mp3 或者 aac 的 196kb/s 的如果不处理，听起来还没多大差别。 但 128kb/s 仔细听都能听出不是原来的声音或者有噪音了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 听不出来
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 可能因为你 CD 听的少。一直在听压缩过的
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/GM2zI
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 最近 linuxqq 也要登两次才上的去
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: libqq 它自动处理的吧，就是感觉速度比以前稍慢
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 每次一行英文的字， log in failed 还是什么的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 然后第二次登才上的去
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 买了2,5€ 一瓶的酒，怎么还是有亚硫酸....
<alvin_rxg> 亚硫酸？
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> 包装上都写着的
<alvin_rxg> =.= 从来不看含量的…
<Jagdwurst> 之前买了一瓶，就是因为见了亚硫酸不爽，换了一种
<Jagdwurst> 大概这个价位的都有
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Jagdwurst> 不如不喝了
<alvin_rxg> 红的白的？
<alvin_rxg> 澳大利亚红干，没有
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 仔细看..
<alvin_rxg> 真没
<alvin_rxg> 它连多少葡萄，多少糖啥的都没
<Jagdwurst> 不写在成份里的
<alvin_rxg> 是没了啊……瓶子上本身没多少字
<Jagdwurst> 一般在不起眼的小角落，都会有一个  enthält sulfit
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果它写着 enthält kein sulfit, 那是真的没有
<alvin_rxg> 泡脚呢……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 否则可能是隐瞒，后果更严重
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> 11点多了， 我也去泡脚了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 喝啤酒
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不喜欢啤酒，火车站那些酒鬼都是一股啤酒味。想到就不舒服
<alvin_rxg> 3个小时的 openttd后，就想睡觉。 =.=
<Jagdwurst> ......
<Jagdwurst> 靑春吶
<alvin_rxg> 你老了
<Jagdwurst> 我宁可谈恋爱，也不再去玩游戏了...
<Jagdwurst> 可惜现在连谈恋爱都没时间...
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-06
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> 没人？！？！
<imtxc>  我看了看我买得那本书上面没说数据库的啊。
<kingbo> 早！
<imtxc>  Kamea早
<imtxc> Kamea: 你不用上课么？
<Kamea> imtxc: 刚下课
<imtxc> 麻烦大家帮忙看看这个职位
<hamo_school> imtxc 啥职位？
<imtxc> http://search.51job.com/job/45013057,c.html
<imtxc>  要到这个要求  C++ 得到什么水平啊
<imtxc> 还有，他要求熟悉oracle 数据库， 这个，什么样的水平就算熟悉了啊。。。
<Kamea> 甲骨文...
<imtxc>  在我们这里，能知道到的最好的就是这里了。
<ofan> http://www.36kr.com/p/64909.html
<ofan> kk？
<ofan> firefox会不会完蛋？
<bao_> 一定会
<zokr7et> 成功的在Android上SSH然后上irssi
<ofan> ...
<zokr7et> 是不是感到蛋疼？
<Router2> zokr7et: Android有个程序叫AndChat
<bao_> 为什么不直接在android上andchat
<zokr7et> 其实我是来SSH的
<ofan> http://www.36kr.com/p/63813.html
<zokr7et> connectBot不支持证书？
<ofan> 内核级的监测应用Carrier IQ正在窥视成前上万的美国智能手机用户的拨号，搜索，短信内容等数据
<ofan> 支持
<zokr7et> 我去试试另一个要证书的服务器，先退了
<bao_> 真无聊
<larry> 有什么好点的方法把百度空间迁到blogger的啊
<MeaCulpa> ... 百度空间
<ofan> larry: C-c C-v
<larry> ofan: 还不如之间让我去死
<ofan> larry: 那你就去...
<larry> MeaCulpa: 难道说错了?昨天和别人说百度博客 然后人家说我 说错鸟
<bao_> 卖T410 THINKPAD 3950RMB
<bao_> 9.9新
<bao_> i5的
<bao_> 集显， 高分
<bao_> 卖T410 THINKPAD 3950RMB 9.9新i5的集显， 高分
<ofan> 好贵
<bao_> 多少才不贵
<ofan> 多大屏幕
<bao_> 14.1
<ofan> 我想便宜收个上网本
<hamo_school> adam8157 蛋蛋君，有好事没？
<adam8157> hamo_school: 有你的好事儿
<hamo_school> adam8157 啥好事？
<adam8157> hamo_school: 先说什么时候回来吧
<hamo_school> adam8157 难道又是相声的事？zhudong没走？
<adam8157> hamo_school: bingo
<hamo_school> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> hamo_school: 啥时候回?
<hamo_school> adam8157 早啦...下周貌似有一门考试.
<adam8157> hamo_school: 赶紧的 zhudong准备和你排练呢
<hamo_school> adam8157 除了这个还有好事没？
<adam8157> mei
<mooooo> good morning everyone
<hamo_school> adam8157 Hong Qian 姓什么来着？
<adam8157> hamo_school: æ´ª
<hamo_school> adam8157 好吧..我一直以为他叫X洪谦
<Patrick_DJ> :q
<roylez__> hamo_school: 蛤蟆君，你归位啦？
<roylez__> adam8157: 从freeflying那里混到了小礼品没？
<adam8157> roylez__: 还没受到呢
<adam8157> freeflying: ping? ^^
<roylez__> hamo_school: 你下周的考试是不是“三级跳”？
<hamo_school> roylez__ 这不还在学校呢。。
<roylez> hamo_school: 考什么？
<hamo_school> roylez 不知道〉。
<roylez> hamo_school: 跳高？跳远？跳水？
<freeflying> adam8157: 我今天给你发
<adam8157> roylez: 游泳
<adam8157> freeflying: :)
<roylez> adam8157: hmmmmm....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你掉线了，meee
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了
<adam8157> hamo_school: 蛤蟆咋不说话
<roylez> adam8157: 没啥，我上班了
<roylez> hamo_school: 难道是因为周围有很多苍蝇？
<hamo_school> roylez 忙啊。。
<roylez> hamo_school: 果然是苍蝇太多...
<adam8157> 啧啧
<hamo_school> -_-！~
<roylez> adam8157: 你流口水了，蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: - -! ~
<roylez> adam8157: 去合肥的火车票黑贵，居然要160
<adam8157> roylez: 我来回路费1.1K
<hamo_school> roylez 有人报销还坐火车...
<roylez> hamo_school: 为党国省钱
<adam8157> hamo_school: 上海飞合肥就太蛋疼了
<adam8157> roylez: slides写多少了
<hamo_school> adam8157 主席在上海啊..忘了..
<hamo_school> adam8157 你必然飞了吧？
<adam8157> hamo_school: 他是张江电车痴汉
<adam8157> hamo_school: 必然
<palomino|working> .........
<hamo_school> GNUdog|work 狗狗你来啦。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马说是不是啊? 上海张江 坐电车
<GNUdog|work> hamo_school, 蛤蟆~~来momo
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ff今天给我快递
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 等…
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 在？
<adam8157> hamo_school: 主席说 GNUdog|work 叫做 鸡狗
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 擦
<GNUdog|work> roylez, 2人！
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 不是我说的...
<imtxc> 谁有看完的数据库的书呢 出不
<imtxc> 买新的太不划算了。
<hamo_school> GNUdog|work 有好事没最近？
<GNUdog|work> hamo_school, 有，adam8157 和 roylez 要面基了
<palomino|working> 没去过上海呀 , adam8157
<imtxc> 求本数据库的书
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我没啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你掉了..
<gfrog_coding> 今天你吸毒气了嘛....
<mooooo> 中毒吐泡中……
<mooooo> 00OOoo。。.....
<gfrog_coding> hamo_school: 今天就有好事，免费午餐。
<gfrog_coding> hamo_school: 讲内部推荐制度的，你快来让我推荐下吧，hiahia
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 需要accept么?
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 貌似不需要，see eng-china-list
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 我的 amarok 的 T-shirt…
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 嗯 貌似只是说不参加的说一声
<hamo_school> gfrog_coding 我去...居然要讲内部推荐机制了。。。看来是真找不到人了。。
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 给过你了啊
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 这个真…没…有…
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 啊，难道我给了别人？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 恩，上次午餐需要accept搞的好乌龙
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 你。。。
 * ofan 据说北京已经重度污染了
<gfrog_coding> hamo_school: 显然啊，工资福利毫无竞争力，谁来这里
<hamo_school> adam8157 GNUdog|work ^^^
<adam8157> freeflying: ^^看见我们的抱怨
<gfrog_coding> hamo_school: 别提他们，他们都是被忽悠来的，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 北京一直如此
<GNUdog|work> hamo_school, 怎么了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 你们也没竞争力了？
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 你不早说，不然我可以多发几件给你作补偿了
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 一直没有好吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 唉，生意难做
<freeflying> adam8157: 已经发出去了
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 你难道…发出来了？
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 去年中秋发邮件，今年连邮件都没法。。。
<gfrog_coding> MaskRay: s/法/发
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 是啊，高效吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 发邮件？？ 虚的？
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 我去…
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 有免费打球，健身，游泳么
<imtxc> test
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 今年虚的都懒得做了。。。
<imtxc> 难道我掉线了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 咖啡机，可乐机？
<MaskRay> gfrog_coding: ?
<imtxc> ping
<adam8157> freeflying: 棒
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 必然没有，只有足篮pingpong的免费活动时间
<imtxc> ping freeflying
<gfrog_coding> MaskRay: sorry 发错人啦
<gfrog_coding> MaskRay: 咖啡机倒是有，饮料嘛，工作时间内也一直有
<imtxc> 还真掉线了
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 下回吧，我送你个ubuntu的杯子
<MeaCulpa> 咖啡机饮料机要钱么
<freeflying> imtxc: ?
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 嗯，好吧…
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 不要
<Patrick_DJ> 请问如果是要安装archlinux，该下载i686版的还是x86_64版的呀？哪个兼容性好些呢?
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 可是绝版的ubuntu mug
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 那比这里好了...
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 哇…真的么
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 原来你在比这个。。。
<hamo_school> adam8157 看我gtalk是不是换真相了？
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: shop.u.c上都买不到了，最后几个存货都在我这里了
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 赞！
<GNUdog|work> （只要不是你喝过的
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 还能比什么？工资没啥好比的
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 工资。。。 好吧。最让我纠结的是每年年底唯一的那个288羊的红包竟然还要扣税。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 一样的。
<hamo_school> gfrog_coding 288羊扣多少税？
<GNUdog|work> 288...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: RH在中国有法人么
<GNUdog|work> 税....
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你现在能上去网么？不是内网
<hamo_school> GNUdog|work 狗狗你gtalk多少？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我这里完全2了..
<GNUdog|work> hamo_school, sunbotu  后面你懂得
<MeaCulpa> 谁有stackoverflow帐号的，想办法加点reputation我
<gfrog_coding> hamo_school: 忘记啦，算进当月工资然后扣税
<MeaCulpa> 最近想在别人下面comment, 聚不到那点点数..
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 似乎有吧，不太了解这个问题
<hamo_school> GNUdog|work 赶紧，加你啦...
<GNUdog|work> hamo_school, done
<hamo_school> adam8157 还在不？
<adam8157> hamo_school: 在 刚有点忙
<adam8157> hamo_school: 我擦 凶残的投降
<hamo_school> adam8157 。。。。好吧，看来是真换了...
<hamo_school> adam8157 我这边为什么看不到自己的头像〉。
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我已经截图了…
<freeflying> NND, exchange发出来的ics没法读
<hamo_school> adam8157  GNUdog|work google的头像是不是有自动打码的功能？我咋感觉这么不清楚呢..
<GNUdog|work> hamo_school, 没有不清楚…
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: linuxtoy的RSS咋也不输出全文了呢
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 我不知道啊…俺又不是那里的管理员
<freeflying> GNUdog|work: 我还以为你是的呢
<GNUdog|work> freeflying, 这个真不是
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我内网外网都ok
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 现在好了
<adam8157> LinuxTOY现在完全不想评论了. 搞的太恶了
<cfy> adam8157: 啥意思？
<roylez> adam8157: 你说那个pinglun拉？
<roylez> adam8157: 确实挺恶心的
<roylez> adam8157: 联系上公司UR了，没礼品
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 你们啊
<MeaCulpa> 谁有stackoverflow帐号的，想办法给我加点reputation我
<roylez> adam8157: 一把摸
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 咱们有么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你刷级有毛用处
<MeaCulpa> roylez: comment别人的，搭顺风车问问题啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我丫的，靠回答问题刷级太难了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: StackOverflow像网游一样了...
<Kandu> 用 js 做評論的，都不好用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: developer works太傻了，不但没代码高亮，连<code> tag都没，看raw html明明有个pre style="code"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我真不知道那么多大大在上面写文章，怎么忍的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也许发布的和blog不一样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不是最近都下线了吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你就别抱怨了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 冲pbc无望
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 龟缩一年吧，反正也没米
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们grp就只有我一个不是AIX Expert了...
<MeaCulpa> 我舍不得那钱...
<ofan> Kandu: diqus
 * hamo_school 实验结束，回去看MM咯...
<Kandu> ofan: 主要的搜索引擎都不能爬 js 取的內容，這個不好用
<ofan> Kandu: 抓取评论也没多大意义吧
<MeaCulpa> 哇，我炸了
<Kandu> ofan: 有時候，討論激烈起來後，內容還是蠻好玩的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: non sense
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我们这边一个天天梦游一样，完全不做aix的人，也是这个什么鸟expert了，我受够了这种狗屎东西了
<ofan> RT @oracleblog: RT @Laoyanqiang: 其实文凭不过是一张火车票，清华的软卧，本科的硬卧，专科的硬座，民办的站票，成教的在厕所挤着。火车到站，都下车找工作，才发现老板并不太关心你是怎么来的，只关心你会干什么。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须还没等到电脑呢
<adam8157> ...
<hzform> Hello,everyone~~
<mooooo> Hello
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/164512.htm
<MeaCulpa> .
<zokr7et> exit
<hzform> ?
<cfy> quit
<mooooo> 饿了
<xiangfu> 有人有keynotes吗？
<xiangfu> 帮我转一个文件。转成PDF
<MeaCulpa> 我又no buffer space available了...
<eexp> xiangfu: 找 freeflying
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 老板不知道你的来历，只能问你：“小伙子，做什么车来的呀？”
<xiangfu> freeflying, Hi
<xiangfu> freeflying, 在吗？能帮我把一个 keynotes 文件转成PDF吗？
<freeflying> xiangfu: 你先送我一台imac吧
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<xiangfu> freeflying, "<eexp> xiangfu: 找 freeflying" <<-----
 * adam8157 求送MBA
<xiangfu> 很急。算了。
<eexp> adam8157: 乖
<xiangfu> freeflying, 我刚下载了iWork 就为了转这一个文件。：）但是现在又正在上转视频。邮件要马上发出去。没时间了。
<eexp> xiangfu: 不知道有web office支持keynote没。你找找。
<xiangfu> 没有就算了。我直接让作者转吧。
<freeflying> xiangfu: 我没有在用OS X
<xiangfu> freeflying, sorry. :(
<zokr7et> exit
<hzform> 我的UBUNTU有点卡怎么办呀？
<zokr7et> 编码是对的吗？
<xiangfu> hzform, 看top
<xiangfu> 什么点CPU。
<mooooo> hzform: 啥配置
 * adam8157  11:31:47 up 21 days, 19:13,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.04, 0.05
<hzform> i3的cpu，2G内存
<mooooo> 这配置不应该卡，啥显卡？驱动装好了没
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 饿了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, so?
<eexp> 主板显卡？
<eexp> adam8157: 你想昂机？
<jyfl987> hzform: 呵呵 换发行版呗
<adam8157> eexp: 昂机?
<eexp> so 吃了狗狗
<imtxc>  继续求 谁有看完的数据库方面的书么？
<GNUdog|work> 吃了 ee
<adam8157> imtxc: 淘宝去吧
<Pwnna> ..
<imtxc> adam8157: 其实是为了不为了选书纠结
<imtxc> adam8157: 我看那些应聘条件都需要数据库知识
<jyfl987> .cl
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我去，谁把我这边的空调给打开了
<GNUdog|work> 还开的23度
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我这儿也是冷风...
<eexp> imtxc: 不看，更不纠结。
<imtxc> http://jobs.zhaopin.com/lanzhou/JAVAC%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88%EF%BC%88%E7%94%98%E8%82%83BOSS%EF%BC%89_139131348250786.htm
<eexp> GNUdog|work: 给你骨头，要不。
<eexp> 排骨不来了。可惜
<imtxc> eexp: 这个  请问他说的熟悉 到底是个什么程度啊
<eexp> imtxc: 你这样问，想来不熟悉。多半就是sql查询一些组合条件。
<imtxc> eexp: 是不熟悉 这不为了找工作才打算学呢么
 * adam8157 adam8157 <-- 不懂数据库的人
<MeaCulpa> 知道inner join就够了
<eexp> 自己安装mysql，自己练习嘛。
<eexp> adam8157: 你们那啥牌子的空调。
<eexp> 蛋蛋猫和狗狗一个房间？
<MeaCulpa> 话说毕业生其实啥都不知道
<MeaCulpa> 现在形势真怪，我们毕业那会儿，有日本企业舍得培养小白的
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 那是因为老师不知道。
<eexp> 企业必须培养小白的。也是社会责任。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，靠老师没用的，但是数据库应该是教的...计算机，统计
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 现在的企业你看这JD
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不可能一点都不懂吧
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我们以前应届生应聘没有JD的，就是HR抓阄
<MeaCulpa> 现在有Internet,发达了
<eexp> 。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一点也不,非计算机专业 也从没看过...
<eexp> 不好学的蛋蛋猫
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是非计算机专业的 做做web 自然就用到了 我从来没学过数据库 不过那些都会用了
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋猫...
<jyfl987> cl
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以mysql才会流行
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你也是被抓阄，抓上的？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: yes
<eexp> lol 厉害
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我工作上一直都用pgsql
<MeaCulpa> mysql流行就是因为，太多程序员，不懂啥数据库，怎么方便怎么来
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 在杭州那会还买了本mysql的书准备好好学下 结果来北京了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，pgsql还算正统
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: pg有不少黑客在维护阿
<eexp> 数据库都是骗钱的
<MeaCulpa> mysql我看的那会儿，丫往一个number字段里插入空字符都不报错
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 最近发现pgsql出了个hstore的扩展类型还不错 可以存键值对 支持查询索引什么的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，还有日资大财团
<eexp> 骗很多钱的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对对 nec 貌似是pg全球最大用户吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pgsql和mysql相反的思路，先完善功能，再做强内核
<eexp> hash数据？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: mysql就想git,底层很强，接口乱
<jyfl987> eexp: 就是个扩展的数据类型 存储的是键值对的数据 可以查询键是否存在 切片什么的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那pg像啥？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: bzr...
<eexp> 差不多。之前你不是吹google的nosql。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: bzr... 臃肿，友好...曾经慢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hehe
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pg现在是机遇啊...有Oracle搅局...
<jyfl987> eexp: 我啥时候吹过google的了 我也就用用mongodb而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是的 最近不是有个文章在看好pg么 国内也有不少人跟进
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 日本人是很难说服改变的，一旦做出选择，很难改变
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 国内就是一阵风，生怕自己站错队
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就我们使用来快 他速度又不慢 还支持好多特性 只是我们做web的 看惯了nosql 不觉得稀奇而已
 * adam8157 ems被reset?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是，就算是sql 那方面，pg也是很强的，只不过底层模型以前一直没突破，不像mysql一上来就在底层模型分开三个搞性能
 * adam8157 啧啧
<eexp> nnnd 都是理论家。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: :)
<adam8157> nnnd 都是理论家。
<MeaCulpa> sqlite挺好，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> ini 和 rc文件也不错
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是貌似pg集群还不错阿
<jyfl987> eexp: 毛 我工作几年都是用这个 也算实际用户了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 集群靠市场推动的，以前市场需求小，pg集群发展慢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个世界还是程序员，架构师推动的，所以no SQL嘛，如果给那些DB专家推动，就要成sql 4 all了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但我觉得 sql只是个接口而已 后面你怎么实现是你自己的事 难道key-value存储就不能用sql这种样式来查询么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 统一用一种查询接口多好 最近有个 ql.io 就是把web api也用sql like的语法给提供出来了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: key-value的簇拥没能力也没时间研究sql那样的纯抽象数据逻辑
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 关系数据库复杂得多
<windy> 大家好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 说到底还是硬件发展的周期性，等下一个硬件发展缓慢期到来，这些妖道都没意义了
 * adam8157 还不开饭...我都吃了三个脆脆鲨了
 * adam8157 yoooo
 * MeaCulpa 下去 coke 杀精
<maivel> hā hǎ hā~！ hā hǎ hā~！ hā hǎ hā hā~！ hā hǎ hā~！
<xiangfu> OT，有没有人有iWork, keynotes?
<xiangfu> 帮转一个keynotes 到 pdf. thanks.
<roylez> adam8157: ...你是鲨鱼公敌
<cfy> roylez: 郁闷了
<cfy> roylez: hostapd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf，一点反应都没有
<cfy> 开了-dd还是没有。。。
<cfy> roylez: 郁闷了，原来没有打开debug的USE
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.1.2-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Nov 27 12:13:03 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<adam8157> roylez: slides写了多少?
<huntxu> adam8157: 世界清净了
<tingo> -。-
<huntxu> adam8157: 被折腾得好惨、
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦弥陀佛
<tingo> 你把什么东西给灭了
<Patrick_DJ> BOSS
<jyfl987> adam8157: 想不到你还吃这么小青新的东西
<adam8157> jyfl987: 公司的 饿了垫下
<tingo> 我要去重启一下
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 你用过awesome没有？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157:  啧啧，那件T恤不错。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 一直在用
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 什么?
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 怎么获取一个应用程序的class？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: xprop
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 你木有去吃饭？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 吃完了就回来了
<roylez> adam8157: 1/2
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 咋用得啊？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 很好啊 但是不推荐新手用
<roylez> cfy: 8kb做好了？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 哦，刚才说推荐成功有衣服发
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 我说那个xprop 查 class怎么用得....
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 点就是了 不推荐新手用wm
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 我没法用rule控制conky和virtualbox显示在哪个标签
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 我已经用了好几天了，感觉还是很不错的~~~~
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 比gnome好用~~~~
<cfy> roylez: 没有。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: conky当然不行
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 那怎么让conky在每个标签都显示？它只能显示在第一个标签么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我的在每一个
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 那virtualbox呢？
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 我的怎么就只在第一个才能显示。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 自己看 virtualbox都不一样
<adam8157> 有很多变种
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 后面的标签就不行了~~~
<hzform> i3的cpu，2G内存，GT335显卡
<hzform> 我用fedora core 16都不卡的
<hzform> 驱动程序都安装过了
<roylez> adam8157: 土蛋还在用conky呢？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 北京...
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/12/05/photos_beijing_smog.php#photo-8
<adam8157> roylez: slides做了多少了?
<roylez> adam8157: 1/2
<roylez> MeaCulpa adam8157 帝都威武，战争迷雾都起了
<hzform> jyfl987：我学过数据库，但是在工作中从来都没有用到过……
<MeaCulpa> 我曾有个DBA/DW Eng的offer
<hzform>  CyrusYzGTt 已断开连接 (Quit: 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。)  --这个是怎么弄的呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> hzform§ ???
<hzform> ？
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 查到class了，但是放到rule里没有用
<AsuraLe> 而且查出来的class有两个
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 试试我的, 但是vbox很多变种 不一定有用
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 我用的virtualbox.org的那个
<adam8157> AsuraLe: no idea
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 那你用得什么样的？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: pls check my dotfiles, I'm kind of busy
<AsuraLe> adam8157, i fix it ,i forget a "," in the rule list
<adam8157> AsuraLe: great
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://guangzhou-ch.usembassy-china.org.cn/guangzhou-air-quality-monitor.html 你幹興趣的，，不知道哪個混蛋發給我的，，
<AsuraLe> adam8157, now is only my conky only show in the first tag
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: pdnsd用不了，哭了
<jyfl987> roylez: lol
<jyfl987> roylez: 帝都在下一盘很大的棋
<jyfl987> hzform: 你是做什么工作呢
<phoenixlzx> 诸位，KDE的openGL特效开不了是什么原因呢？
<roylez> jyfl987: 是不是要把所有的居民都变成骷髅兵？
 * cfy 怎么在主席不理我了
<roylez> cfy: 交出8kb阅读器
<adam8157> cfy: 电子书做好了没
 * CyrusYzGTt kernel v3.2-rc4 了，，慶賀 不過俺木有升級
<cfy> roylez: adam8157: ...
<cfy> dig @8.8.8.8 solidot.org
<cfy> ;; Query time: 44 msec
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ solidot.org.		92	IN	A	118.67.120.134
<adam8157> cfy: 电子书做好了没
<cfy> adam8157: 没有啊，。。。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 那还过来吹水!
<cfy> ....
<jyfl987> roylez: 主要是对全民做生化改造
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. 生化危機？？
<cfy> 想重装xp了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 真是怀念威海啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 裝 win7吧，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 虚拟机啊，
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> .............
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 威海？ 狗肉？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这你都知道... 因为韩国人多嘛   怀念家里的空气
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你是威海人？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: yep
<MeaCulpa> 不错...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 好吧，， 。。╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！一下，， 爲麼不用 wine
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 威海买房前两年很火
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 今天上午同事还收到卖房的电话
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 各位
<adam8157> 晕 现在内存好便宜...
<roylez> adam8157: 你是狗类的天敌？
<adam8157> roylez: 我不好那口
<roylez> adam8157: 下次给我捎点
<MeaCulpa> ls -R1 *.sh 和 find . -name '.sh' 输出不一样
<adam8157> roylez: 狐狸肉 貂肉 鲨鱼肉 要么
<roylez> adam8157: 要
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 为什么old style *.sh 通配符无能
<roylez> MeaCulpa: find '*.sh' ?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: shell 中的* 和正则的* 不一样
<MeaCulpa> ls -R1 *.sh 和 find . -name '.sh' 输出不一样, ls -R1 *.xxx不能像ls -R1 那样遍历
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，为什么会这样...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 本来就是这样... 例如*.*不会匹配.foo
<MeaCulpa> 但 ls -R1 * 又遍历了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我的问题是它为啥不进子目录
<MeaCulpa> 难道是"."的问题
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 是因为你的*.XXX成了ls的参数
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他去ls *.XXX 按照R1
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是会试图遍历*.XXX 而不是遍历当前的去找*.XXX
<MeaCulpa> hmm. 也就是说，* 的话，shell会先处理掉
<MeaCulpa> 而*.sh, shell就扔给ls了
<snugglecat> adam8157, 你是韩国人???
<adam8157> snugglecat: 中国人
<MeaCulpa> 啊万恶的shell build-in
<snugglecat> "因为韩国人多嘛   怀念家里的空气" 我误会了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这是ls的关系
<adam8157> snugglecat: 威海那里韩国人多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩...ls
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ls处理参数的方式不是你的本意
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩...如果我有.sh的目录，ls会进去
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: bingo
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是ls 太模糊太人性化
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 就是说传统的通配符是超级greedy match
<CyrusYzGTt> 萬曆十九年二月初五， 發生了 影響現代進程的一件大事，， 其中還發生了時空被擅改的事件，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 1996年 9月左右 時空又被擅改一次，， 這是比較有影響的一次 擅改。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司走廊里多了电视广告，我路过，一看:"您的桌面有未使用的图标"
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 说什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ？？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上海地铁还是超抗震自启动framebuffer呢
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: sh 太人性了 ls -R1 *.sh, sh 先找出當前目錄所有名字後面為 .sh 的檔案(普通或目錄)，然個一個一個分別傳遞給 ls 做參數
<Kandu> 呃，應該說傳給 ls 一串獨立的參數
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 擅改 了啥
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不知道。。 別問了。。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你就是 擅改 的那个人??
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 操的人多了，Linux和gnu的好处就是这样，操的人越多越sexy
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是我，，我只是見證這個時刻，，
<dungeon_archl> 拍到了。。。$57.6 拍上了一个 Core 2 2.33Ghz的普通电脑。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 被擅改後，我突然感到 很傷心的感覺，，
 * adam8157 原来2G内存 在加个2G还是4G呢?
<huntxu> adam8157:  6G你用得完么
<adam8157> huntxu: 给我妈用...我公司的台式是8核8G
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 如果未 擅改 ， 现在执政党就是国民党???
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 新买电脑只有2G 准备加呢
<hzform> dungeon_archl：在哪儿拍到的电脑啊？这么便宜？
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 能用完的，， flash插件，，有些用過 8G.. 還有 chrome內存泄漏，，更加大
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不關政治，， 關於 人類的命運，，
<MeaCulpa> tmpfs
<hzform> 內存泄漏……恐怖的字眼
<huntxu> adam8157: 当然加啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我给老爸那台也是4G
<adam8157> huntxu: 加多少呢?
<MeaCulpa> FF cache给1G, 编译给4G, 用完了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> huntxu: 胡须
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 被 擅改 后， 2012 就成为现实了？？？ 谁造成的
 * MeaCulpa 我儿子夏天开始会从1数到20
<CyrusYzGTt> hzform§ 嗯嗯，， 有時 chrome木有用過 flash,,我還用了 nosript adb這些，，有時 內存用了 10G
<huntxu> adam8157: 2+2吧，双通道还行
<hzform> 编译需要那么多内存吗？
<mmfei> 6g的内存很爽。。。^_^
<cfy> Kandu: 不得不说，用gentoo有时不能像debian那么懒
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,, 不清楚，， 我當時 有種想哭的感覺，， 但是 還是有 一絲生機
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 为啥是20?
<hzform> gentoo好用吗？
 * MeaCulpa 我儿子夏天开始会从1数到20，他的数法很牛B, 每次我让他数1到20，他就脱口而出"20, 完了" 屁颠屁颠跑了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 啥生机
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 只教到20
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 英语？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么才可以逃过去
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 中文
<hzform> 我觉得ubuntu比fedora 16好看，但是有些不如fedora 16好用……
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 照这样我明天就能教他1数到65535
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一念天地，方寸之間，幻滅由心
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一念天地，方寸之間，煥滅由心
<dungeon_archl> hzform: ebay
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 念道德经么
<cfy>  emerge -au app-office/libreoffice-bin
<dungeon_archl> hzform: 二手的，公司淘汰的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 所以，我將那一絲生機最後寄託給了 玄門大道
<cfy> hzform: 很好用
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 大家快买道德经啊
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 印刷出来啊。
<hzform> MeaCulpa，如果你明天就教会你儿子“1数到65535”，那么可能后天可能他就会进行计算机子网划分了
<snugglecat> 念道德经得救
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你去诵读道德经，在网上传播吧。
<cfy> 子网划分。。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 应刷出来， 让我也得救
<MeaCulpa> hzform: ...那我教他CIDR
<cfy> cidr....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 教他logo
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对， 你是传福音的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 龟头？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我直接上Python的
 * dungeon_archl 想要拥抱MeaCulpa
<cfy> MeaCulpa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_(programming_language)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你儿子是二十进制的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 向量机
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 小时候在286上学过，但我不喜欢。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 怎么成向量机了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 爲麼不是 25進制呢，，
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 因为我记忆力超差，立刻就忘记了。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不，我儿子是16进制的
<Kandu> cfy: http://cvs.schmorp.de/rxvt-unicode/README.FAQ?revision=1.64&view=markup
<cfy> dungeon_archl: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 直接scheme好了，或者common lisp
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不，我儿子是16进制的，家里台阶每层16格，他每次数到16,都会说，到家了，然后重新来
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那些我都不懂...
 * adam8157 https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en?hl%3Den#!topic/nodejs/iAPl--KJhK8  天朝输出的价值观好牛逼,node.js果真修改了版本号,从0.6.4变成了0.6.5,并且0.8.9将可能不会出现.
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 好吧。小学2年开始学这个 logo语言，到4年纪也只会画很少的东西。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 亮点呢？
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 最印象深的是，自己搞了无限下雨样子然后不知道怎么退出。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我教awk, 我儿子什么菜都咬一口走人，还有点偏食，所以是/鱼/ {咬; next;} /肉/ {咬; next;} /蛋/ {咬; next;} {吐;}
<hzform> MeaCulpa，十六进制也不错啊，有了十六进制的基础，可以直接学习windows系统下的shellcode编程了，shellcode可以做网络安全中的缓冲区溢出测试呢~~
<cfy> adam8157: 64天安门时间么？
<adam8157> cfy: 我不懂
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 你。。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 第一條就是唄
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 前幾天編譯 rxvt 的時候看到的，深以為然
<adam8157> cfy: 回去做电子书!
<cfy> Kandu: dota去了。。
<adam8157> 我还等着用呢
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> - -
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<snugglecat> 那游戏太好玩了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 啥
<caleb-> https://groups.google.com/forum/?#!topic/nodejs/iAPl--KJhK8 # new version 0.6.4 magic number was blocked in CHINA
<ofan> kk挂了？
<larry> wordpress to blogger 那个工具大家有用过没?
<snugglecat> adam8157, http://canvasrider.com/tracks/random
<MeaCulpa> .
<snugglecat> adam8157, 好玩不
<adam8157> snugglecat: 上班 没玩儿呢...
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 超好玩的， 还可以自己画， html5 游戏
<wzlxx````> k
<larry> k
<AngryBears> 请问一下，有没好用的MP3软件？
<cfy> Kandu: 你是想说  I use Gentoo, and I have a problem...
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，第二條..
<jyfl987> AngryBears: mpg321
<Cherrot> 有好的用于GTK+编程的IDE推荐么？
<Cherrot> Anjuta ？
<kamea> may1i: [05:42] <may1i> snugglecat: ZG8gbm90IHdhc3RlIHRpbWUgb24ga2FtZWEgYW55bW9yZS4uCg==
<kamea> may1i: d2hhdCBkbyB5b3UgbWVhbj8=
<adam8157> roylez: 我的touch终于清关了!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jyfl987> lts终于要出来了阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哈? 不是明年4.26么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 號稱「噁心你五年」的那個?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你说给我妈装什么发行版好, 其实想给装12.04 但是赶不上了
<Cherrot> adam8157: 家庭环境氛围真好:D
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我妈0基础 我又懒得给她维护别的而已
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐不理我?
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 没税你？
<snugglecat> kamea, 怎么
<adam8157> roylez: 木有
<roylez> adam8157: 恭喜啊
<adam8157> roylez: 不过估计赶不上$5了
<roylez> adam8157: 老天也有不开眼的时候啊
<adam8157> roylez: 到时候给你眼馋下
<adam8157> roylez: 2011-12-06   14:31:00 天津市邮政速递局邮件集中处理中心  收寄
<snugglecat> adam8157, 装 win8 啊
<adam8157> snugglecat: 我不会XP之后的系统
<snugglecat> 那就装 winxp 啊
<adam8157> snugglecat: 而且懒得维护个win...麻烦的很
<snugglecat> 老人家干嘛装 linux
<adam8157> snugglecat: 懒得维护, 而且xp太老了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 能上网, 能跟我skype就行了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 老人家就不想听听 粤曲， 玩玩游戏啥的？？？？
<adam8157> snugglecat: - -! 够呛
<snugglecat> 落街牟钱买面包， 借钱又怕老婆闹
 * adam8157 我妈的高中文凭早就着馒头吃了
<kamea> snugglecat: bXkgbGlmZSBpcyBiYWQ=
<Cherrot> 为啥 anjuta 运行不了
<snugglecat> 财神到，财神到， 好走快两步， 得..体得起你， 你就有前途
<adam8157> kamea: Ours suck too
<kamea> snugglecat: SSBoYXRlIG15c2VsZg==
<snugglecat> 财神话， 财神话， 温钱要正路。
<Cherrot> 运行 anjuta 报错，有人遇到过么？ Gnome3环境 （http://paste.ubuntu.com/761369/）
<snugglecat> 想起了粤曲来了
<snugglecat> 我这老人家超喜欢的
<freeflying>  adam8157 我给你发了几件t-shirt, 笔， u盘，鼠标和标签
<adam8157> freeflying: wow~ 刚刚 还是早上?
<freeflying> adam8157: 早上
<snugglecat> kamea, 你一步一步来就好啦。 别跳得那么快。 socket 的， 自己弄一个测试服务器， 高明白 socket 一来二去的。 再搞你的Pop3
<adam8157> freeflying: 那估计明早就到了 多谢多谢 :D
<snugglecat> kamea, 或者像我一样， 不直接使用底层库函数， 直接用 qt 等的
<freeflying> adam8157: 应该的，我发的顺丰
<adam8157> freeflying: wow 顺丰说不好一会儿就来了
<snugglecat> kamea, qt 等库的， 所有细节都帮你弄好了。 如果要用底层的， 你还是一步一步来把
<void1> 有什么android手机买来就能用andoird market的？
<adam8157> roylez: ^^^
<snugglecat> kamea, 奶还没吃饱， 就想吃米饭么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，不知不觉那么晚了，操了盘机
<snugglecat> 一步一步来就好， 学会资格去找问题， 解决问题。 用 gdb 单步调试。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...啥
<snugglecat> 资格--- 自个
<lyle2000w> clera
<snugglecat> kamea, 你是个爱刨根问底的人， 这个很好， 但你要学会自己解决哇
<snugglecat> kamea, 别搞啥 tc， 也先不要搞太高深的东西， 一步一步来把
 * adam8157 刚才又蹦出个 NSFW 的网页...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 電信那個？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不是 推上的链接...我点了下
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 好吧，， 不上推 好久了。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你翻不了 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不是，翻不了，， 而是木有自己專用和認爲安全的代理。。 不想每次上完，，下次需要找回密碼
 * adam8157 2011-12-06   15:17:50 天津市  离开处理中心,发往北京市 
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<AngryBears> BTW,ubuntu怎么翻墙？
 * adam8157 得儿飘 得儿飘
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你有 兒子了？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似这里只有你没孩子把
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, alpha080 有闺女
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂儿化音的 退散!
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. XD。。
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 也有闺女
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..好吧。。
<snugglecat> 我有儿子
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滾～～ 對 小朋友 木有性趣
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你有么。 酸啥
<adam8157> .......
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我有儿子， 你没有
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我有儿子， 你没有
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我有儿子， 你没有
<snugglecat> 蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤
<adam8157> 蛤?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，， 我有 元嬰，， 算是 兒子吧。。
<snugglecat> 哈
<adam8157> 我们管 蛤 叫做ga
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没有就没有
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嘎嘎？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，， 木有。。
<snugglecat> adam8157, 哦， 但我不知道为啥 “ha" 变蛤
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ga儿 -> 蛤 -> 贝类的一个大类
<snugglecat> 我有儿子， 我有儿子， CyrusYzGTt 没有
<MeaCulpa> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦，， 貌似聽說過，，
<snugglecat> 啦啦啦~啦
<adam8157> .
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 額，， 好吧，， 。。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我匿了
<snugglecat> 下次休息再唱
<snugglecat> 每隔半小时就念一次 CyrusYzGTt ， 比他母亲念得还厉害
 * CyrusYzGTt 口中念念有詞。。 對這 snugglecat ，，瘟神退散
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/BGgHxQnP
<snugglecat> 有啥喷上天， 然后吸附空气中的微粒， 然后落下， 在下落的过程不断吸附微粒的东西的
<snugglecat> 有么
<Router2> AngryBears: 各种VPN均可
<AngryBears> @Router2 Thx
<ceetozz> rpm -qpl只能查看rpm格式的安装包么 ？如果以其他形式安装的软件，该怎么查看相关的文件呢 ？
<mao> snugglecat: 搞IT的也搞起市政了？
<marvin-42> Manpage...
<snugglecat> .....
<adam8157> snugglecat: 肥皂泡
<snugglecat> mao, 有么
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 肥皂泡???
<adam8157> snugglecat: 还是人工降雨靠谱
<mao> snugglecat: 不知道....
<adam8157> snugglecat: 你也在帝都?
<mao> 据说帝都爆表了
<snugglecat> 不在
<snugglecat> 人工降雨， 能吸附微粒？？？？
<Router2> mao: 周日晚上7点时候爆的
<marvin-42> 难道帝都不是在进行2012演习么？
<marvin-42> 降雪好点。
<Router2> marvin-42: 去年就爆表过了，最开始用的是Crazy Bad
<snugglecat> 我想， 发射一个东西， 在空中爆炸， 然后释放的东西能 不断吸附微粒， 在降落的过程， 不断吸附， 越来越大， 变成一个个冰雹似的东西
<marvin-42> 这不就是碘化银么
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那在北京上方发射一个碘化银炸弹有作用么
<marvin-42> 没有任何作用。。。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<marvin-42> 沙漠就在帝都城口
<snugglecat> 有作用的， 最好在国务院上方放， 最后变的冰雹全砸向国务院
<marvin-42> 鞑子没入关之前，沙尘暴就攻入帝都了
<MeaCulpa> 搞个台风...
<marvin-42> 八国联军赶走了咸丰帝，但对沙尘暴无计可施。
<MaskRay> roylez: zsh 如何用 glob 找出 atime 最大的目录里的 *.tar
<adam8157> MaskRay: 北京只要有风(非沙尘暴) 空气就很好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ^^
<roylez> MaskRay: ==
<MaskRay> adam8157: 风太大了……受不了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 主席正在写zsh的slides
<MaskRay> roylez: *(oa[1]/)/*.hs 不能用
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我喜欢风 喜欢大风 因为威海的风就很大
<marvin-42> 这。。。阿当真是没见过世面啊
<MaskRay> adam8157: 那正好……可以当例子
<adam8157> marvin-42: 哈?
<marvin-42> 帝都的空气跟君临有的比
<adam8157> marvin-42: 君临?
<marvin-42> 维洛斯特帝国的首都。
<Router2> adam8157: 其实沙尘暴比PM2.5要好，至少它颗粒大，不易吸进肺里造成身体的伤害
<marvin-42> 字序错了
<marvin-42> a song of ice and fire
 * gfrog_coding 擦，真火大。。。
<marvin-42> Rub rub...
<eatapple> 上海 通讯软件 2500/3500  麻烦各位给个意见（住宿）  能签吗？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 淡定淡定
<smida_0x10101> hi all
<marvin-42> Too high to do it
<roylez> MaskRay: qualifier要放在整个pattern的最后
<roylez> MaskRay: 恐怕你这个要分两行写
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> 有好玩的没。 roylez
<eexp> 发图吧
<MeaCulpa> eatapple: 刚毕业？
<eexp> cfy: 你天天出来了？
<eatapple> MeaCulpa: 恩 大四 九届中
<MaskRay> roylez: 是不是要先把第一个 glob 存到一个变量里？dir=`echo ~/.cabal/packages/hackage.haskell.org/$1/*(oa[1])
<eatapple> MeaCulpa: 纠结中
<adam8157> eatapple: 哪个学校呢
<eatapple> adam8157: 盐城
<marvin-42> Lanxiang technology college
<adam8157> eatapple: 不是很熟悉现在本科的行情. 你觉得自己水平如何呢
<eatapple> adam8157: 关键问题是那家公司阿 都没有面试 直接在学校招聘会的时候随便问了几句  然后就和我打电话说要签我
<eatapple> adam8157: 你难道是硕士？
<marvin-42> No
<caleb-> eatapple: 那估计是骗子吧
<adam8157> eatapple: 我本科 不过毕业两年多了
<marvin-42> They only need code farmer
<eatapple> caleb-: 我也怕是骗子  可是据学校说他是我们的校友公司   本来是只招收计算机学院的  可是把我这个经管的给看上了
<adam8157> eatapple: 待遇在你的同学中什么情况呢
<caleb-> eatapple: 先面试看看吧，要交钱的话抵死不交
<caleb-> 这年头很多借人材招聘骗钱的
<eatapple> adam8157: 在我同学里面还是比较高的
<eatapple> caleb-: 恩 就是
<caleb-> 过去的辉煌不能保证该公司未来不干坏事
<caleb-> kodak 都要倒了
<metbsd> nokia要倒了
<adam8157> eatapple: caleb- 我的经验, 有的国企或者有的公司认为所有的大学生都是一样的烂, 招人的时候差不多就好
<caleb-> adam8157: 直接打电话说要签，也太不靠谱了吧
<caleb-> 难道是用八字算的？还是摇色子？
<adam8157> caleb-: 我第一家公司只问了几个问题而已...
<caleb-> adam8157: 所以你离开了嘛
<eatapple> 哈哈
<adam8157> caleb-: 嗯, 虽然各种不爽, 各种烂. 但是也不至于算是骗人的公司, 我也是学了很多东西的
<eatapple> adam8157: 你在里面干了多久？
<mooooo> 现在的大学生，真的是比以前烂了。当然，不排除依然有好的。
<adam8157> eatapple: ^^ 仅供参考
<adam8157> eatapple: 两年, 第一年就想走, 当时有点事情没走
<eatapple> 两年还好吧 这个很正常
<eatapple> 我觉得做计算机就是要两年一跳  才能涨薪水
<adam8157> eatapple: 前提是技术学好
<eatapple> adam8157: 恩 就是   我就是打算去学习的
<adam8157> eatapple: 总之, 面试简单不一定是骗子(当然也有可能, 自己注意
<eatapple> adam8157: 哎呀 这个工作真他们难找   找到了嫌弃不好  找不到又紧张
<adam8157> eatapple: :)
<caleb-> eatapple: 到墙外找
<eatapple> caleb-: 墙外？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我有儿子你没有
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 忘了念 CyrusYzGTt  了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你很煩。。 每次寡人在看電影，你就發垃圾信息
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 下一个垃圾信息在半个钟头后
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 去看电影啦
<snugglecat> 我去忙了
<adam8157> roylez: 我们只有钥匙链儿提供...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: - -!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们哪天去合肥
<hellozh> ubuntu中文
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 周六 活动在周天
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，遥祝，正好要出去，哈哈，否则去观摩了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<hellozh> 我想问问 是不是只有这一个xchat频道呢？
<layerbase> 你可以list
<hellozh> list
<palomino|working> 是/list
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们还请人猎头？
<hellozh> 是不是‘/list‘
<hellozh> ？
<hellozh> 可是没有任何的反应的
<adam8157> freeflying: 收到啦 多谢多谢 :)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哈?
<jyfl987> adam8157: linkedin上有个人想加我 我一看 是个人力咨询公司的 去他们公司网站看 有个新闻是签约了红帽
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以我想 肯定是年底在四处猎头
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们肯定有找这些第三方的啊
<snugglecat> hellozh, 这里不是 xchat 频道哇， #xchat
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你也有linkedin呢?
<snugglecat> xchat 的人比这里还多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 我是被人把邀请信发到邮箱里 然后就进去加了 至今没玩懂linkedin
<hellozh> #xchat
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我比较不适应社交网站
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你混哪里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就一个twitter 然后就没了
<layerbase> mirc 怎么设置收到的私聊消息字体颜色》？
<layerbase> ！！！！！！
<layerbase> ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<stock-cn> layerbase: 用emacs就可以自然做到
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那确实
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有QQ 没有淫淫 没有facebook 没有G+ 没有linkedin
<mao> adam8157: 真佩服阿，不使用社交网络的人真让人佩服啊
<layerbase> stock-cn 没有win下面的么
<hellozh_> 请问如何配置个gtk的环境变量呢？
<phoenixlzx> 有活着的么
<andysun126> 有
<hellozh_> 请问如何配置个gtk的环境变量呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你连qq都没 真服了你 我现在才明白为何那个女皇能称帝 你们那的人太淳朴了阿 那你平时做啥呢？ 下班以后
<phoenixlzx> 额...女生用那种发行版比较好呢？
<phoenixlzx> 要KDE桌面
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我以前有的 注销了而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看看煎蛋 看看书 看看电影 看看acfun 锻炼 洗澡 睡觉
<layerbase> adam8157 qq也能注销？
<adam8157> layerbase: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/11/abandon-qq-account/
<adam8157> QQ不提供注销功能, 但是可以像我一样把资料清空, 好友清空(拉黑再删可以从对方好友列表中消失), 密码和密码保护改成记不得的乱码, 这样过个几个月或者几年没登录, 号码也就被回收了, 世界也终究会归于清静.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来你是小青新
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在号码不回收了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可以考虑多发点反动言论
<adam8157> jyfl987: 会回收的
<andysun126> 女生用那个版本还真没有注意过，不过ubuntu已经很好了，自己可以设置桌面
<stock-cn> layerbase: emacs可以在win下用阿
<omggggg> chrome 是不是跟系统的字体设置有仇啊。 fx 没问题，就是 chrome 问题多。
<omggggg> 韩文显示重叠那个，有人说是文泉驿的问题，可是fx就正常，偏偏chrome不正常。
<layerbase_sec> hi~
<layerbase> hi～
<layerbase> layerbase_sec ！@#
<layerbase> 123
<andysun126> 全部用文泉驿的字体，一切很正常，fx都不用了
<layerbase_sec> 用了chat zila 感觉还是这个好
<omggggg> 今天拿了个MAC下的日文字体 Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro ，结果fx还是很正常，在chrome下又错位了，我真是无语了。
<slacker_HD> ï¼¾kï¼¾
<layerbase> 国内谁能上gae proxy了么？？
<hellozh_> 我想问问 这里面有人在用gtk编程么？
<layerbase> gtk库？
<hellozh_> 对的
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 最近很闲阿,整天泡irc
<centerpoint> cfy: 凤媛妹妹最近忙啥呢?
<snowindy> :)
<shirely> hi
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我挂着， 去忙的。 休息的时候去吹水
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我不说话时， 我就是羊头挂着的
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 上班没有?
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 还是自由工作者?
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 你是在广州市吗?
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 快了， 我的项目弄好就得找工作了
<snugglecat> 不在
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 项目? 什么项目?
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 还是atom那个?
<layerbase|online> 谁有php的频道？
<centerpoint> layerbase|online: 中文的没有
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 不还是那个么， 对啊
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 到紧要关头了， 再弄好一个关键部分就基本完整了
<layerbase|online> ir
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 一直持续开发着,还是中间中断了好长时间?
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 可以跨平台吗?
<roylez_> lainme: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/20111205/1915/b_large_tfdz_1a8200000b831261.jpg
<roylez_> lainme:
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/484c5de5gw1dnryj6yygrj.jpg
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 可以。 winodows 的 dbus 要编译一下
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 有文档和截图吗? 让我看看吧
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 程序本身没问题
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 还没弄这个呢
<roylez_> adam8157_away: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd72e2bjw1dns0ld21ylj.jpg
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 我现在得赶
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 截一些图,贴到项目主页上,再写个简单文档
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 要不你截个图让我欣赏一下下?
<snugglecat> 看来， 文档得很长。 基本上， 我的计划是弄个后台， 当然带一些通用的。 其他人可以做特定应用的客户端。 文档得写 api 呢
<snugglecat> 默认带一些通用的客户端。
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> 可以在此之上写， google 日历， 基于 google 的 gdata 协议的， 都可以通过我的来做客户端
<snugglecat> 默认的没啥， 就是一 类似文件打开对话框， 一个编辑器。 还有一个 trayicon， 增加服务， 手机点等
<snugglecat> 有时间我再截图吧， 今晚要看儿子做作业
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17gw1dnstrh26tuj.jpg
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 儿子..儿子...你可真是模范爸爸
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> alpha080, 把闺女养好哦
<alpha080> 囧
<alpha080> 我不再
<alpha080> 在
<snugglecat> alpha080, 带闺女么
<snugglecat> alpha080, 闺女断奶了么
<zf> hi
<layerbase> zf hi
<layerbase> imdiot:
<namoamitabuddha> 有Haskeller么
<namoamitabuddha> quit
<jyfl987> 有 hashkiller
<jyfl987> Alibaba国际站招UED，推荐成功即送MBA，MBP 15“ 加州双人游等奖品    adam8157_away
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我推荐你去
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: slides 写多少咯? hoho~
<roylez_> adam8157: ... 1/2
<adam8157> roylez_: 呵呵
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过质量远高过你的 libreoffice
<adam8157> roylez_: 我传给你我的看看??
<roylez_> adam8157: 不看，我等着到了合肥看
<roylez_> adam8157: 三国杀一把先
<adam8157> roylez_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28545026/VIM%20Rocks-Adam%20Lee.pdf
<sincere1809> hello, is anybody here?
<dumb1224> adam8157: you wrote this tutorial?
<adam8157> dumb1224: forked from "vim hacks"
<adam8157> roylez_: 下完我删除了哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 要翻墙，懒得下
<dumb1224> adam8157: nice!
<adam8157> roylez_: 删除了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> dumb1224: 其实都是抄别人的....
<dumb1224> adam8157: 还是很不错阿！
<adam8157> dumb1224: 你说的我不好意思了... 都是抄的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也要推荐上才行阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: ued是前台设计嘛 你估计不行
<alpha080> 这娃，你不会干通译的干活吧
<alpha080> 2007版本的 vim hacks?
<dumb1224> Q:how to suspend in openbox? without root passwd? uPower?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 我不会
<metbsd> 笔记本太暗了，能调吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 刷上 熒光擠
<cfy> centerpoint: 走开
<shuaiming> 一个虚拟主机常常会接收多个域名解析
<shuaiming> 怎么配置
<roylez_> adam8157: Lee是台湾和香港的翻译，假洋鬼子
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是翻译啊, Lee是英文姓 不用大陆拼音的地方一般都用这个
<roylez_> adam8157: 我拜的那件大衣发货了。不过信用卡打电话过去还是没有扣钱 -_-b
<roylez_> adam8157: 85买的，现价199
<adam8157> roylez_: 就像外国人来中国, 取的姓也是中国姓啊, 莫非要找个生僻字当姓?
<adam8157> roylez_: 赶紧销信用卡
<roylez_> adam8157: ca...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我还指望这信用卡买书看呢
<adam8157> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_(English_name)
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<adam8157> roylez_: 应该是之前的1$有效了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你知道为什么香港人没有人叫做王泉的么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 发音就很怪了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 王和黄都是Wong，一个音
<adam8157> roylez_: 呃...
<roylez_> adam8157: 啊蛋哩
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然朗朗上口
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<MaskRay> g++ 能否用 pragma 让它用 -std=gnu99 编译？
<MaskRay> 有没有 c99 -> c89 的 converter
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269288/
<roylez_> adam8157: 12万吨
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<adam8157> MaskRay: 应该没有, 毕竟有很多新特性...
<roylez_> adam8157: 话说回来，你吸了这么多帝都的空气，进化到几级了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 快over了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269351/
<MaskRay> adam8157: 修改 struct 的 {.xx=yy, .zz=ww} 的呢？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 怀疑有这种东西存在. 话说这种特性我都不用的...强迫自己C89
<roylez_> adam8157: 比相声好看
<roylez_> adam8157: 太v5了
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<roylez_> adam8157: 4个问题什么都说明白了
<roylez_> adam8157: 这是个结婚的好年代。腐女都明白看见了
<MaskRay> adam8157: 能否指定 pragma 来 override 命令行选项，比如强制使用 -std=gnu99 编译
<adam8157> MaskRay: hah? interesting idea. checking
<roylez_> adam8157: 难道这是贺岁片？？？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这个是去影响编译时的行为的, -std估计不行吧 暂时还没搜索到
<adam8157> MaskRay: 相当于你在一个小的语义集合中要求使用集合外的语义
<cfy> MaskRay: 稀客
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269399/
<mao> 使用gnome,主文件夹里出现了好几个.recently-used.xbel这样的文件
<mao> 最近开始出现的
<mao> 怎么回事
<roylez_> adam8157: ca.........
<MaskRay> adam8157: 嗯。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 太猎奇了
<MaskRay> adam8157: 好吧，考虑用 hackage 的 Language.C 解析了
<adam8157> roylez_: 帮忙取个副标题 VIM Rocks -- "???"
<roylez_> adam8157: 让你不再为编辑器蛋疼
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在学习C++?
<adam8157> roylez_: 那个孩子问你要标题了么?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> VIM Rocks - 编辑器的神
<adam8157> roylez_: 正在问我
<roylez_> adam8157: ...我的pidgin挂在公司，估计问到公司去了 :)
<MaskRay> cfy: jhc 编译成 gnu99 代码，想通过处理让学校一个 g++ 的 oj 编译通过……
<cfy> MaskRay: 不明白。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 是 redsky 吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: yea
<roylez_> adam8157: 我ping下他，免得他着急
<adam8157> roylez_: en
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的标题也全英文?
<roylez_> adam8157: 当然
<roylez_> adam8157: 全文没汉字
<adam8157> roylez_: 我就个VIM Rocks
<adam8157> roylez_: 哼哼 一把摸
<roylez_> adam8157: 3'32"的妹子还不错，过激言论没发表过
<MaskRay> cfy: 有什么变量名替换的工具？
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: make your life easier
<cfy> MaskRay: 变量名替换？
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 话说VIM和Linux没关系阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道perl有个模块可以把变量换成花的名字。。
<MeaCulpa1> 跑题嫌疑
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: ZSH还不是
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: er...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我想弄短……
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: roylez_ 你们都是忽悠
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 自己维护个set不就行了
<MaskRay> cfy: jhc是haskell的一个编译器(可以生成gnu99)代码，但是生成的文件太大了……想弄小
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 变量名替换，能减多少。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 至少能少100多K...
<MaskRay> cfy: 如何去除没有用到的函数声明？
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥。。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 我给你看个减肥的励志文，看不？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有用到的函数声明？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有用到的函数？
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 人家体重一开始跟你差不多 http://jdbentley.com/six-days-without-food-hacking-your-mind-to-make-do-with-far-less/
<cfy> MaskRay: 问你下，哪个最短路径问题是需要回到出发点的？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 都是静态编译所以大吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我到最近才知道github怎么用...
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghc 可以调成 dynamic 能到几十K，不过加上所有依赖就是一样的大了
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪博士v5
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来你需要减少到几K啊
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269351/
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我没兴趣
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: .....
<MaskRay> soiamso: 有没有其他能生成 gcc  可编译代码的 haskell 编译器
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghc不可以吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 邮差问题怎么样？
<tenzu> roylez_: 见过标题, 还没看过这个
<adam8157> roylez_: 编辑器的神和神的编辑器这俩没找到外文文献
<mao> 出现登录界面后进入桌面非常慢，该从哪里找原因呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 这是喷子吹的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你标题太长了
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: God's editor and God among Editors
<freeflying> adam8157: 东西还够吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 不蛋疼的编辑器
<MaskRay> soiamso: unregistered gcc 似乎可以
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: Editors that don't get your balls hurt
<adam8157> freeflying: 够了, 多谢多谢:)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 不客气
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: Balls-friendly Editor
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269245/
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: ...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: "Balls-friendly Editor" 这个有气势！
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: "Balls-Friendly Editor" !!!
<Kandu> adam8157: 愛護蛋蛋，愛用vim
<adam8157> 延迟了?
<tenzu> roylez_: 还是不怎么会...
<adam8157> 延迟了 .... kick两次....
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: Editor that've got Balls
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 有胆识的编辑器
<MeaCulpa1> s/ve/s
<MeaCulpa1> Editor that frees up your Balls - 让蛋蛋解放的编辑器
<MeaCulpa1> 这个也不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 你标题太长了 该改
<roylez_> adam8157: 不.再.蛋.疼.
<MeaCulpa1> Edit with ease, Ball with booze
<snugglecat> git 怎么修改作者名啊， 我有 一段历史是用 xing ming, 另一段 用 ming xing
<snugglecat> 整个历史， 都是我一个人， 但 作者 不同意啊
<snugglecat> 有啥办法改么
<snugglecat> 快点的办法
<snugglecat> 不是要一个一个 rebase 把
<snugglecat> 惨了， 连 email 也不对
 * MeaCulpa1 感觉我的English已经到了收放自如的境界了
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 厉害
<MeaCulpa1> Easy Edits, Lazy Balls
<MeaCulpa1> 这个如何
<snugglecat> 谁能回答我的问题么
<MeaCulpa1> 已经开始押韵了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 这个好
<snugglecat> 要改 历史的 作者 和 email 必须 rebase 来一个个改么。 有啥一个命令可以全部改完的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269398/
<adam8157> VIM, be nice to your balls
<snugglecat> give you a little colour to see see
<adam8157> snugglecat: rebase 是可以用命令处理的
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: VIM, Ball Calls
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你的英语太拖沓了，我的简介，概括，强烈
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 有差距吧？
<adam8157> snugglecat: filter-branch
<snugglecat> rebase， 需要一个历史一个历史来改呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 差距很大
<adam8157> snugglecat: filter-branch
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢了 adam8157 我去搜索下 filter-branch
<adam8157> snugglecat: http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/2011/4/22/tried-the-nuclear-option-%22filter-branch%22-of-git-the-first-time.26331.html
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: Fedora出生的时候我已经在和老外对骂了
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 谁赢了
<slacker_HD> 牛啊
<snugglecat> adam8157, 谢谢
<adam8157> np
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1329405350/#next_photo
<ofan> 能见度有10米么
<MeaCulpa1> VIM, grab your balls within
<MeaCulpa1> VIM, 把握你心中的蛋...
<MeaCulpa1> VIM, Your Ball Awaits
<MeaCulpa1> VIM, 你的蛋蛋在等待
<snugglecat> 儿子说太阳下山了就藏在地下了
<cfy> snugglecat: 你该说太阳系模型
<snugglecat> cfy, 不纠正他
<cfy> snugglecat: 这样不好
<cfy> snugglecat: 其实也好
<snugglecat> 让他发挥他的想象力， 最终会知道的
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯。
<cfy> snugglecat: 然后你要问，为啥从a出来，藏到b里？
<snugglecat> 长大了， 看的书多了， 就会知道的， 现在让他自己想。 他大意是 太阳绕着地球转。 不过就是转半圈， 最后藏到地下
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你告訴他洪荒世界是藏在地下的，，可是 宇宙空間是永不落的/。。
<snugglecat> 用俩拳头表示太阳地球， 最后把太阳的拳头放在地球拳头的下面， 说在地下
 * cfy 表示还没断网。。。。
<snugglecat> 他想得出球形从一点出发， 最后会回到起点
<snugglecat> 别太小看小孩的想象。 国内的教育， 总把小孩看作是傻的
<snugglecat> 而且努力不让小孩思考
<snugglecat> 学算盘，就一背字
<snugglecat> 学拼音， 也是个背字
<snugglecat> 啥都是背
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦。。
<snugglecat> 算盘背口诀
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一直是笨笨的，， 小學 3年級才學會 pinyinlish
<snugglecat> 一学前班就开始被口诀
 * Kandu 睡去，各位牛晚安
<snugglecat> 中国的学校就是一工厂
<snugglecat> 学生不需要思考， 就让你按设计好的去做
<snugglecat> 不告诉你， 不让你去了解算盘到底背后的原理
<snugglecat> 就是让你被口诀， 然后打的快， 就是 第一
<snugglecat> 一小孩， 你要他像个机器一样运转有啥意思
<snugglecat> 国内就一工多手熟
<snugglecat> 在生活中， 啥都帮你想好， 啥都教你1，2，3 步骤
<snugglecat> 啥都帮你做好
<soiamso> MeaCulpa jhc有很多 feature 不支持吧？
<orafy> 没这么夸张吧，那是自己把自己当机器。。
<darkx> VIM, YOUr Balls hurt
<darkx> VIM, YOUr Balls hurt
<darkx> vim, 你蛋疼
<adam8157> roylez_: awesome 能不能把某个screen划分给另外一个显示器?
<adam8157> roylez_: 把某个screen和某个显示器绑定
<roylez_> adam8157: 没试过
<roylez_> adam8157: 就是其中一个workspace其实是另外一个显示器，对吗
<adam8157> roylez_: 对
<roylez_> adam8157: 应该可以吧，不过lua太难受了，懒得看
<adam8157> roylez_: 我洗澡去了 你可以先查查 :)
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<roylez_> adam8157: 我是要换subtle的人
<cainiao> 大家好，俺熬夜折腾好几个晚上了，一台01年的老本用alternate CD网络方式安装Lubuntu后，始终无法进X，命令行则正常。  请哪位大侠好心相助下，问题帖子：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=356440
<cainiao> 有人帮帮忙吗
<cainiao> 今天是装完系统第四天，依然还没能解决问题
<soiamso> cainiao: 什么版本的 alternate cd ?
<cainiao> Lubuntu 11.10
<cainiao> soiamso: 因为Lubuntu那边都是英文，难度太大，所以我只好来ubuntu这儿求助
<soiamso> cainiao: 直接点，换台机器
<soiamso> cainiao: 如果非要折腾，可以安装arch
<cainiao> soiamso: 就这一台老机子想装
<cainiao> soiamso: arch兼容性比较好？
<cainiao> soiamso: 但是我好不容易才用PXE装起来，原先用硬盘方式安装始终不行，这机子又不支持U盘启动，光驱也坏了，不得已才去搞网络安装。
<soiamso> cainiao: ubuntu好像没有给你预备 vesa, fbdev, 你可以寄望arch有这两个module,如果没有也只能编译内核。
<soiamso> cainiao: arch都支持这两种方法
<cainiao> soiamso: ubuntu没有vesa和fbdev着两个驱动？ 还得贬义内核，那对俺难度可就大了
<cainiao> soiamso: 从log来看，是否系统已经正确识别了我的显卡？
<soiamso> cainiao: 对阿，缺vesa，看看有没有包？
<cainiao> soiamso: 不知道手动编写xorg.conf的话，能不能行。 我一新手，刚玩linux就遇上这些，真是多灾多难啊。
<cainiao> soiamso: vesa能够以apt-get的方式安装吗？
<soiamso> cainiao: 没有人那这么旧的pc跑现代的图形界面吧
<soiamso> cainiao: 可以阿
<soiamso> cainiao: 不行的话要查blacklist
<cainiao> soiamso: 我就是看到说Lubuntu的X硬件要求低，才想装来跑跑看，让老机重生下，物尽其用。
<cainiao> soiamso: 用sudo apt-get install vesa提示找不到包
<soiamso> cainiao: xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<cainiao> soiamso: 哦，我试试看，先谢了，待会儿回来汇报结果。
<cainiao> soiamso: 大哥，提示Invalid operation xserver-xorg-video-vesa 这是嘛情况，源的问题吗？
<soiamso> cainiao: 之前ubuntu做了一次向下兼容清除，可能在ubuntu里清除掉了
<cainiao> soiamso: 这么说这是比较老的包了？ 那咋整？ 手动去下载下来安装？
<soiamso> cainiao: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/vesa.4.html
<soiamso> cainiao: 改名字了
 * MeaCulpa_ roylez_ 不出所料...新玩具GA推到April
<soiamso> cainiao: 没有改看错了，你su了没有？
<cainiao> soiamso: sudo了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: NGP？
<cainiao> soiamso: 不过我的版本代号是oneiric, 和naty的通用否？
<cainiao> soiamso: sudo apt-get xserver-xorg-video-vesa 这样没错吧，但是下载不来。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我又可以多晃悠一会儿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 雪梨估计都蔫了吧
<soiamso> cainiao: 你是不是漏了 install 呢？
<cainiao> soiamso: 哈哈，对，不好意思
<cainiao> soiamso: 安装成功，需要配置吗？ 还是直接startx试试看？
<soiamso> cainiao: 直接看看吧
<cainiao> soiamso: 提示EE错误，提示找不到fbdev。 然后就waiting for X server to accepting connection， 接着no protocal specified不停弹出。 我还得装fbdev这个驱动是吗
<soiamso> cainiao: 是吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.smzdm.com/slow-hand-of-god-without-the-price-baume-mercier-baume-mercier-mens-automatic-mechanical-watch-the-two-231-9-about-1536.html
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 这就是我跟你提过的神价
<cainiao> soiamso: 那我先找找fbdev，等下回来汇报。
<cainiao> soiamso: 大哥,安装完xserver-xorg-video-fbdev后，依然提示waiting for X server to accepting connection， 接着no protocal specified不停弹出
<MeaCulpa_> B&M还是高调了点
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 230刀，便宜啊
<MeaCulpa_> NB!
<Jagdwurst> ND!
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 含金都有11克，其他都白送的呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: o，金子11克都不止230刀了吧？
<cainiao> soiamso: no protocal specified结束后， 提示xauth:error in locking authority file /home/username/.Xauthority   好像是权限的问题？？？
<darkx> qq
<darkx> q
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<cainiao> soiamso: 哥们还在吗？    我用sudo xauth -b quit   然后startx -- :1 -ignoreABI    还是不断跳出No protocal
<soiamso> cainiao: 这个就不明白了
<cainiao> soiamso: No protocal一般是啥情况。我注意到No protocal弹出前有这么一句(==)Using system config directory "usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"  但是这个目录里面我ls看了没有xorg.conf
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 贼便宜阿
<MeaCulpa_> 抢购吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 早就没了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我只是告诉你耍这个网站
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 刷
<MeaCulpa_> -en
<MeaCulpa_> 我有一块 Oris
<MeaCulpa_> 估计这辈子也不会买第二块机械表了
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉睡觉
<roylez_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 打包
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 回来请你吃芒果干
<Evanescence> 有人知道奔腾 E6700 的CPU是几位的吗？ 64 还是32 ？
<FrankLv> 64
<FrankLv> http://ark.intel.com/products/42809/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E6700-%282M-Cache-3_20-GHz-1066-FSB%29
<Evanescence> thanks
<Shaboom> http://overseas.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/overseas/3108/5/
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 正在考虑要不要去图书馆装 opensuse...
<alvin_rxg> 还考虑啊？昨天不是说要装的？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这次的 fedora 居然也不帶齐文档了...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 装一次太费时间
<Jagdwurst> 至少两个晩上
<alvin_rxg> =.= 不会的吧
<alvin_rxg> debian 我3个小时搞定了啊
<Jagdwurst> 之前幸好有先见，没装 matlab
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> 下载那么几个 G 的 rpm 就要花一个晩上了
<Jagdwurst> 装完后还要设置
<Jagdwurst> fstab, xorg, pppd, wvdial...
<cainiao> disconnect
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这个不知道要不要…… http://code.bulix.org/h3hv3e-80858?raw
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那些都块的。
<alvin_rxg> *å¿«
<layerbase> 你们平时都玩什么ol游戏
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你先跟她说要，然后去看了再说
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果条件不好，不去也行
<alvin_rxg> ol? office lady?
<alvin_rxg> 这个感觉应该不错的 in einer 2er- /3er Wohngemeinschaft im Studentenwohnhaus
<layerbase> （×-×）
<Jagdwurst> orgasm love...
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<layerbase> i am siers
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: scheisse, opensuse 社区源里还没有 xmonad.... 不知道新的 xmonad 能不能在旧的 ghc 上编译
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不知道网上的价格是不是实时的， 60 EZ in 2er-Wohngruppe 14,7–18,1 m2 179–194 €
<alvin_rxg> 21 EZ in 3er-Wohngruppe 14,7–18,1 m2 186–205 €
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你去问了就知道了……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你们这么用下来不会监
<Jagdwurst> 省
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我发邮件了， 先说 anmelden，其他的之后问问
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 认识两人， 租的是中介房，条件比我们那时的差。每月 stadtwerk 150，年底还要补交几百...
<alvin_rxg> 希望那邮件只有我回复了～ 天零零滴零零～
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 啥？ 两个人 150...
<Jagdwurst> 是滴
<alvin_rxg> 那我们 65 ... lol
<Jagdwurst> 你没看我现在一人预交 117 Gas
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 呃……
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 看结算后怎么样吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果你那同屋忘关暖气，就杯具了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 很有可能的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我这里也是照前一个住户算的。他是一个泰囯 19 岁青年...
<alvin_rxg> 嗨……泰国人有钱
<Jagdwurst> 张鸡鸭?
<alvin_rxg> 感觉而已
<Jagdwurst> 啥感觉?
<alvin_rxg> am paperhof 的 tutorin 是中国人。 http://www.studentenwerk-hannover.de/typo3temp/pics/7a54d6d7a1.jpg
<alvin_rxg> “感觉泰国人有钱。”
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 记录网络流量是不是就记录 ifconfig 里给的那俩数据？ RX / TX
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 记录网络流量是不是就记录 ifconfig 里给的那俩数据？ RX / TX
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 到时候你去那里一看，另外两人都是熟人，就杯具了
<alvin_rxg> 啥悲剧啊？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不知道那两个数据包括哪些 overhead 的
<alvin_rxg> 好像是所有的流量啊，不管局域网啥的。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 一边住一个小康，一边住一个小孙………两人都帯若干女友..
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你查那啥  mac 网不就行了...
<alvin_rxg1> 也行，耳朵好了，听听他们在调情啥的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 又不知道要不要算 ip 头，tcp 头的ioverhead
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<alvin_rxg> 算了。到时侯看看，希望能让我从 2月1号开始
<alvin_rxg> 同时希望只有我一个回复邮件了……
<Jagdwurst> 除了装系统，不太会用到断网的吧
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<alvin_rxg> 偶尔看电影啥的……虽然都是 youku.com
<Jagdwurst> amule 也耗不了多少
<Jagdwurst> 我去图书馆装 suse 了.....
<alvin_rxg> gl
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 框框
<alvin_rxg> 兮兮
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: scheisse, 今天图书馆里网络只有 100kB/s
<alvin_rxg> xD
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 下个 netinstal.iso 都要 45 分钟
<alvin_rxg> 不可能
<alvin_rxg> 那么大的 netinstall ?
<gebjgd> opensuse的吧
<gebjgd> 才155m
<knownbad> 试完 debian 又回了 arch.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 折腾吧
<knownbad> 还好，除了 notebook 其它的可以上 debian。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: fedora 近来也开始缺文档了…… 不知道打包的人怎么想的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我就在dockstar上跑debian
<knownbad> 下次如公司电脑重装会上 debian。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 很正常吧.自上网找
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还要找对应版本的文档，多麻烦
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 向来这么弄
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 而且文档一般都在源码包里，要下一整个源码包，然后 doxygen 或者 haddoc
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 看本地文档看习惯了。而且现在上网又不便
<knownbad> arch 好似也有 multi-arch 了吧?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 本来能安心写程序，写 latex 的，如果本地没文档，一打开浏览器，99% 不止查文档那么一件事了，肯定东看看、西看看。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 所以本地没文档是件很低效的事
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没觉得
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一直有网络.表示没有压力
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上网看文档会导至分心
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我不会
<knownbad> 去图书馆有女孩也会分心。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad:  图书馆的女孩都有男友看着……
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 食堂的也有
<gebjgd> 未必
<knownbad> 所以才叫偷情啊。
<gebjgd> uni很多单身的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  你跟她聊着聊着，过会她男友就来了
<knownbad> 松鼠在家里还不是自摸的分心。
<Jagdwurst> [#2 SIZE:37.1MiB/155.0MiB(23%) CN:4 SPD:49.0KiBs ETA:41m00s]
<Jagdwurst> lol 自摸
<alvin_rxg> 自摸！胡了
<knownbad> 女孩喜欢绅士的，别放弃。
<knownbad> 到也是，糊了。
<knownbad> 得擦干净。
<Jagdwurst> 媩了
<alvin_rxg> 装 aotoproxy 算了
<knownbad> +1
<knownbad> 好用
<alvin_rxg> shit， 不能用在 iceweasel 8 上边……
<knownbad> iceweasel 还好，我被 icedove 还在 v.3 打败了。
<Jagdwurst> 靠，这是神马网速 [#2 SIZE:42.4MiB/155.0MiB(27%) CN:4 SPD:837Bs ETA:39h09m36s]
<Jagdwurst> github 都上不去...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> autoproxy 不能用， 换 FoxyProxy 了
<Jagdwurst> 之前要 45 分钟，怎么现在还是 45 分钟……
<knownbad> 便密了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恭喜
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 之前要 45 分钟，怎么现在还是 45 分钟…… 《-- 这个便密
<knownbad> 我是有点便密，得吃点 oatmeal。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 让老婆给你通便
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆还过得去么
<knownbad> 嗯我想帮老婆通便呢。
<knownbad> 暴菊
<knownbad> 还没搞定，等大屎馆通知。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大屎不同意呗
<knownbad> 倒不是，只我忘了给原件。  应该下一步就是通知寄护照了。
<Jagdwurst> 重启
<alvin_rxg> Ingwer 辣死了
<knownbad> 她在大屎馆只花了十分钟面谈。  比我想像中容易多了。  好似我自个帮她申请占了优势。
<knownbad> 移民官的第一个问题是谁帮她填表申请的。
<knownbad> 接下来的问题就没刁难她太多了。
<alvin_rxg> 他何必刁难呢？何必拆散一堆鸳鸯呢？
<knownbad> 我是武大郎。
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<knownbad> 有些是蛮刁难的。跟老婆一批的就有被刷下来的。  因为她老公撒谎。
<knownbad> 男的是结婚移民到美国。  然后可能吧女的甩了再找个或是假结婚。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 米国有啥好的
<knownbad> 这也太扯了。  难道美国大屎馆会查不出来？  笨！
<knownbad> 没什么好，我老婆来是以为我好。
<knownbad> 因为。
<knownbad> http://jalopnik.com/5865090/bodacious-babe-meets-bodacious-cts+v
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你把树或车子撞坏没？  驾照呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还没考试呢
<knownbad> 听说在欧洲考摩托车驾照比车还难。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是都学完了。车技一流
<knownbad> 撞车一流吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 搞笑
<gebjgd> knownbad: 高速早都玩完了
<knownbad> 要不哭？
<knownbad> 在大都市还是摩托车方便。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大都市？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里不是大都市
<knownbad> 骑牛上班？
<flh> hi
<gebjgd> webqq现在是真给力
<gebjgd> 经常打不开
<gebjgd> 日的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那里也是吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 额.btrfs好像有些卡卡的
<knownbad> 没错。
<knownbad> 我之前以为可能那里没状好。  但这次重装了后还是有点卡。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠.怎么还这样呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里就有
<gebjgd> knownbad: firefox上更明显
<knownbad> 我没 ff 问题。
<knownbad> 可以试试 aur/firefox-tmpfs-daemon。
<knownbad> 我之前用 ssd+ext4 好似比较不卡。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用fx就没事了
<knownbad> 我喜欢 ff。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不爱fx
<knownbad> 玉米棒给你自个捅去。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我才知道， 我的无线网卡驱动也能上 1MB/s
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: netinstall居然不带 networkmanager ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 图书馆里上网比较麻烦，下个 dvd 回家裝
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: netzclub 最多就有100m?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看你要哪个 tarif
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 还没装完么？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 折腾了半天，安装程序都进不去
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 图书馆諸多网络，登录验证都很麻烦
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 只能下 dvd 回家先装一部分
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 免费的那个
<Jagdwurst> 明天再来图书馆装剩下的
<alvin_rxg> 不把几个 dvd 都下了？
<Jagdwurst> 只有1个 dvd
<alvin_rxg> gk
<alvin_rxg> gl
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就100m 之后gprs吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对
<Jagdwurst> non-oss 里我只要 adobe reader  和 flashplayer...
<Jagdwurst> 剩下的只是一些社区源的 mpeg 解码器， haskellplatform 之类的
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 100m给老婆用.她不需要300m
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<knownbad> 妈的，得装 libreoffice-gnome 才能和 dm integrate 。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  gprs 只能开 google, 一般的门户网站仅仅  javascript 都大的要命
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 她不开网页
<alvin_rxg> gprs 差不多就是平均 十几k 速度开一个网页，现在带图片的页面都1、2M开始的…
<gebjgd> knownbad: dm是什么?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你手机上的  wep 和 www 大小又不一样
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你随便开个 sina 的 javascript, 就有几百 kB 了
<gebjgd> 手机上sina? 太蛋疼了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 曾经 54kb/s 拨号的时候， 最快只有 5kB/s
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 估计这个 o2 的 64kb/s 也快不到哪去
<gebjgd> 我都很久没上sina了
<knownbad> desktop manager?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正合他干嘛?
<knownbad> libreoffice+gtk 的设定竟然在 libreoffice-gnome 下。
<knownbad> 连 lxde 都得撞。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不需要啊
<metbsd> 惠普6怎么样
<knownbad> 要不字体大小不知在那里设定。
<metbsd> 靠谱吗
<gebjgd> metbsd: hp6是什么?
<metbsd> 惠普DV6
<gebjgd> 不知道什么东西
<knownbad> hp 六楼？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么字体?
<knownbad> 还好，有点 macbook 的味道。
<metbsd> 惠普DV6系列的笔记本
<gebjgd> metbsd: 永远不买hp,散热差
<metbsd> 呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 如何改字体大小?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 就 menu 的字体。  装了 libreoffice-gnome 后就跟 gtk theme 合了。
<Jagdwurst> [#2 SIZE:1,363.7MiB/4,224.0MiB(32%) CN:5 SPD:1.3MiBs ETA:34m32s]
<metbsd> 那是显卡门
<Jagdwurst> 我的无线网卡也能上 1.3MB....
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 100MB 一个月挂个 qq，上些小页面够了。我到现在才60来MB，平时家里就挂 wifi
<gebjgd> knownbad: 如何改?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她用不了300m
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我还有7天，流量重新计算
<knownbad> libreoffice-gnome 直接 match gtk theme.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她说不需要o2的300m,所以就给她申请了netzclub
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wow 都开始搞免费的了。 :P
<knownbad> 之前 libreoffice 一直偏小。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么免费的?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我没觉得小啊
<knownbad> 我的会，lxde default at sans 10 但 libreoffie 看起来像 9.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不用sans
<knownbad> 这又不是重点。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd  不用的东西多着呢....
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么不用的东西?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的lxde也是配orage?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 香肠
<Jagdwurst> 比如
<knownbad> 没，要 orange 干嘛？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 计划提醒
<knownbad> android+google calendar。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我都很少用
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 到时候你开了坏事，警察叔叔上 google calendar 就能准时逮住你
<knownbad> 手机，  反正一定得上 google。
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 美国的监听可能不需要经过 provider。  直接上你的机子。
<flh> ol
<flh> hi
<flh> hi
<knownbad> 美国的自由已沦落。
<gebjgd> knownbad: gtk3的窗口管理真傻比
<knownbad> 只能依赖 gnome3。
<knownbad> 就像我的 libreoffice。
<knownbad> 逼不得已的恶魔。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我已经看到很多程序因为窗口过大.屏幕显示不下
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是你还没法子改变窗口的大小
<knownbad> 哦，那个好似可以但我忘了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 很多不可以
<knownbad> 是啊，就改 api 的结果。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 捏两把就不疼了
<knownbad> 叫老婆吸蛋蛋。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 应该是踩蛋蛋
<knownbad> 一定一堆人排队踩你的蛋蛋。
<knownbad> 松鼠近些，他排第一。
<alvin_rxg> 才不要呢， gebjgd 给我钱我就不踩了
<knownbad> 你不踩  Jagdwurst ？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我是说gnu的那帮人蛋疼
<knownbad> 那我踩。
<knownbad> 就看进步的代价是什么了。
<knownbad> 没完全的善和恶。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/4943.html
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算了吧，好几年没看了
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/4648.html
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我的 xmobar 上计流量的模块刚才爆了，出来了一个 -1123.....
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 你读取 Byte ?
<knownbad> 这哪算限制级的？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不是我写的，xmobar 本身的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> 下载的太快了，去掉 TCP 的 overhead 都有 2MByte/s
<Jagdwurst> [#2 SIZE:4,093.9MiB/4,224.0MiB(96%) CN:5 SPD:1.5MiBs ETA:01m25s]
<alvin_rxg> 那又如何，总的也就几个GB 吧
<Jagdwurst> 一直在  1.3 到 2MB 之间光动
<alvin_rxg> debian 那个 script 是在关机的时候执行的？
<Jagdwurst> .....
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。。 可以对 ifdown 做点手脚
<Jagdwurst> 你又在折腾啥了...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 就是每天记录下流量而已。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你不是用arch 吗...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不是，debian 啊。最近用 archlinux 坚持不住
<knownbad> gebjgd: 对了昨天重装后直接试了 alsa+skype+mpd 并没占用声卡的问题。
<Jagdwurst> 为啥?
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 直接有个 rc.shutdown
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 忘了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Jagdwurst> opensuse 下完了，正在考虑要不要换....
<alvin_rxg> ._. 又犹豫……
<Jagdwurst> 换了就没有 ghc7 用了..
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不是说 opensuse 有个可以直接定制的 iso 么？
<Jagdwurst> 而且现在 fedora 的 b43 驱动也挻住高于 600KB/s 的流量了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 基本上大部分包我都需要(可能就一些 gnome, ruby, python, java, scala...) 这些不用，一张 dvd 帯的包，我差不多装 90%
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里不行
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 制定了也没用
<gebjgd> knownbad: 只能gdm才能正常用声卡
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 制定个 5、6GB 的，全部都有的……
<Jagdwurst> 要不要换呢....
<Jagdwurst> 不知道近来 opensuse 速度怎样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么速度?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: opensuse 从前能明显感觉到速度比其它 distro 慢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 凑合
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不知道现在还是不是那样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 12.1
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 用的gdm
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 现在用的systemd,能慢哪里去
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 是因为它在编译和链接优化的时候和别的发行版差了一点
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 启动慢无所谓
<knownbad> 我用 slim + lxde 的。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我反而觉得 systemd 比之前用 sysv 更慢了
<knownbad> 不需要 gdm。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg gebjgd： 算了，不折腾 opensuse 了， 没时间
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg gebjgd : 手贱，下载完了又不想装了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我觉得挺快
<knownbad> 用过 googsystray 吗？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 这个是我的设定。  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Slim#PolicyKit
<knownbad> 我的 .xinit 只有 exec startlxde。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你有钱，设备好
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不想折腾花时间了，不换了
<alvin_rxg>  :»
<knownbad> 嗯，我的还多了些。  login_cmd exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session >~/.xsession-errors 2>&1
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<alvin_rxg> 好复杂～
<alvin_rxg> # exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session wmii_start
<alvin_rxg> # exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session dwm_start
<alvin_rxg> # exec wmfs
<Jagdwurst> 不用 .xinit 的路过
<alvin_rxg> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session awesome_start
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<knownbad> 加上 gnome-keyring 的设定，基本上没 privilege 的问题。
<knownbad> 我的是加在 slim.conf 里。
<knownbad> 启动的 session 就已过了 consolekit 了。
<knownbad> 懒人的方法。
<alvin_rxg> 好，上篇火星文 http://goo.gl/nFCVj
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: mpd 有啥类似 amarok 功能的前端?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 列表管理吗？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 从前写过一个用 mplayer 做后台的播放器
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 后来发现 amarok 己经有这些功能了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 列表管理的话，似乎没有 amarok 的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 显示封面，能以专辑为单位编辑 playlist
<alvin_rxg> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 然后能同时列出多个专辑的内容，而不是像 audacious 那样进一个目录只能看到那一个目录里的东西
<alvin_rxg> 你会失望的。但要自己打造一个也行
<Jagdwurst> 没时间看
<Jagdwurst> 想找个现成的
<alvin_rxg> 据我所知，应该没有
<Jagdwurst> 那只能先用着 amarok ,有空自己写一个了。
<Jagdwurst> 但我更喜欢 mplayer 那样用 pipe 的，而不是用  socket
<Jagdwurst> pipe  在 unix 下移植性好于 socket...
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 你应该记得 sonata 的界面吧？ mpd 的前端都差不多
<Jagdwurst> 只是 sonata?
<Jagdwurst> 啥是
<alvin_rxg> mpd 的一个 gtk frontend
<Jagdwurst> 没见过
<alvin_rxg> 好像这个有点类似，但专辑不以图片显示 http://goo.gl/2j8wc
<Jagdwurst> 还是有空自己写吧
<Jagdwurst> 回家了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-07
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<AsuraLe> adam8157_away: awesome下用什么网络配置工具好？gui的
<kingbo> 早！
<AsuraLe> 早～
<AsuraLe> awesome下用什么网络配置工具好？gui的
<kingbo> 呵呵，网络配置一向是VI的说
<AsuraLe> 公司这两天无线有问题
<kingbo> 上wicd吧
<AsuraLe> 我需要来回拔线，所以不会用命令弄了
<if_else> 各位兄台：
<if_else>  · sudo update-alternatives --display java
<if_else> java - auto mode
<if_else>   link currently points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<if_else> 使用 sudo update-alternatives --config java 好像没有修改 auto mode ？谢谢
<AsuraLe> adam8157: awesome的无线网络管理工具有没有哪个gui的好用的？或者无线有线一起管理的
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我用wicd
<mmfei> nm-applet就很好了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我装了一个，但是那玩意怎么管理无线啊？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...自己研究 我用的wicd-ncures 和你不一样
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 只找到了wicd-cures没有找到ncures...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 哦 就是那个 是命令行的
<if_else> 各位，可有在 firefox 成功调用 java applet 的兄台？
<if_else> 可否提供一下你的 ps -ef 进程，我这里，即使把默认的 java 环境改为 sun-java firefox 调用的还是 open-jdk
<if_else>  ps -ef|grep [j]ava
<if_else> ink       2423  2304  1 09:45 ?        00:00:06 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java -
<AsuraLe> adam8157: debian配置启动服务是哪个文件？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: please google
 * ofan 问个问题
<ofan> shell里select 的单个选项包含空格，改怎么分割选项？？
<MeaCulpa> 转义掉...
<MeaCulpa> 双引号...
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: wpa_gui, 如果你不介意Qt
<zhao> ...........
<orafy> if_else: 应该是 $JAVA_HOME 没设置对
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 关掉gcc 的gcj开关重新编译
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 哦。。当我没说
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐在哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > sin(tan50)
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，我又亲自来上班了
<adam8157> roylez: 亲自...
<roylez> adam8157: 是啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 选项是别的命令的结果
<adam8157> roylez: slides写多少了
<roylez> adam8157: 4/5
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 包含换行的，但是select 全当做一个选项了
<adam8157> roylez: yoooo
<roylez> adam8157: 慢工出细活...
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 0.02079852427181
<Drocula> qt是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > exp 2012
<Drocula> qt是啥……
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ qt就是 對我來說整天 崩毀的 東西
<Drocula> 为啥呢
<Kandu> if_else: 要裝 plugin 然後 alternative 裡 config firefox-javaplugin.so
<Drocula> 我跟同学 想做个游戏……
<ofan> 做啥
<Drocula> 火焰徽章这类的 回合制
<Drocula> 有没有啥建议……
<keyboard> mofaph在吗
<if_else> Kandu: 兄，我改了：sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-javaplugin.so
<if_else> Kandu: 兄，这是修改之后的过程：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=355919&p=2576345#p2576345
<eexp> Drocula: 基于什么引擎的？
<if_else> Kandu: 兄，谢谢！
<eexp> roylez: 懒虫
<Drocula> qt 平台的
<eexp> Drocula: ..引擎。
<eexp> 不使用游戏引擎？全自己画图？
<ofan> 没有引擎..
<Drocula> 恩 2d的……
<roylez> eexp: xp你来啦
<zhao> 5
<eexp> Drocula: 那你现在还概念模糊。先做吧。没建议了。
<Drocula> 恩 懂了
<eexp> roylez: 最近采购了什么没。
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 我要在普通屏幕上實現 視覺3D的，， 就是 錯覺的3D.。
<Drocula> 对 手机游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ .. 去實現吧，，
<roylez> eexp: 85刀买了199的大衣
<eexp> 有一直长耳朵，耷拉着的狗，短尾巴，知道叫啥不。
<eexp> 199是啥
<eexp> 拉布拉多猎犬？
<Drocula> 诶 下了 以后还得问大大们
<roylez> eexp: 不知道。狗狐？
<Drocula> qt 里带opengl 用这个行吧
<eexp> 短毛的可卡？
<eexp> 小可卡
<eexp> 还是像拉布拉多
<cfy> eexp: ee
 * gfrog_testing 哦，6.2果然release了。
<eexp> 美卡
<eexp> cfy: .
<cfy> eexp: 其实perl的hash好快
<eexp> cfy: 。。没测试过。传说hash是快。 lol
<eexp> 还在测试各种速度？
<cfy> eexp: hash快好多啊
<ofan> c更快
<cfy> eexp: 没，用cl写的时候，hash很大的时候，插入很慢
<eexp> 所以，一直建议使用hash保存数据啊。
<cfy> eexp: 于是就比较了下
<cfy> eexp: cl可不能这么做
<cfy> ofan: 若问，啥库？
<cfy> ofan: 弱问，C用啥库？
<eexp> ofan: 你那偏得没边了
<ofan> cfy: 什么啥库
<cfy> ofan: C啊
<ofan> cfy: 你要干啥
<cfy> ofan: 难道你手动实现一遍？
<eexp> 当然他是说c，而不是说hash
<cfy> ofan: ......
<ofan> cfy: 没有通用的
<eexp> lol 你还较真
<cfy> ofan: 一般的。我说
<cfy> eexp: 我输了
<ofan> cfy: 不知道一般用啥，小程序都自己写
<cfy> ofan: ....,自己写hash啊，啥算法
<cfy> ofan: Held–Karp algorithm
<ofan> cfy: MD5/SHA取余
<cfy> ofan: 这个算法，能搞到论文么？
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> crc32
<Kandu> cfy: 找段 perl 源碼，讀取其中一部分， xor 下就好了
<cfy> ofan: 重复了呢？
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<michaelliu> 请问一下在ubuntu下，怎样用USB刻录机呀？
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<ofan> cfy: 碰撞不可避免的
<eexp> 搞论文。。。搞这种论文啊
<cfy> ofan: 你准备怎么避免呢？比如开放地址啥的
<cfy> eexp: ...
<ofan> cfy: 具体可以看clrs的hashing那一部分
<ofan> cfy: 链表
<cfy> ofan: 我看过了。
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<cfy> ofan: 真麻烦。你这还是小程序啊
<ofan> cfy: 或者双hash
<cfy> ofan: eexp 几行解决的问题。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 啥问题？
<cfy> ofan: 哦，不是，小程序
<eexp> ofan 最初的思路，根本不在hash。扯啥。
<eexp> 继续卖vpn去
<MeaCulpa> lol
 * ofan 低价出售VPN/SSH
<ofan> shell真是很烂的一类语言
<eexp> cfy: 搞研究，不如撞大运。我多好，直接选择pl。
<ofan> 还在坚守阵地
<ofan> eexp: 我估计perl老大在偷偷看ruby
<eexp> 那是想更简单的实现。其实用不上。
<eexp> 目前，已经是最简单的语法了
<ofan> sed怎么替换换行符？
<eexp> 5.10
<eexp> 替换，可以看我的ansi2html。全sed的。
<cfy> 貌似最后一定要有换行符吧
<ofan> 原来记得有个标志，想不起来了
 * eexp 远离sed好久了。
<eexp> 不用pl，浪费
<eexp>  /home/eexp/bin/xterm-screenshot/ansi2html.bash
<roylez> eexp: ....神肿么了，sed都不要了，要破烂货
<eexp> sed更破
<ofan> bsd的sed还不一样...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<ofan> 好马
<roylez> palomino|working: 你怎么又 屙ing 了？
 * palomino|working 喂 roylez 喝硫酸
<roylez> palomino|working: nnnnnd，反了哦
<eexp> 喝硫酸
<eexp> 真毒
<cfy> .....
<ofan> 用tmux竟然都能把mac整崩溃
<eexp> bs 不会直接 dtach的。
<ofan> 编译vim为毛一个一个补丁的打？
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, 今天 RHN 发了将近50个errata么…
<ofan> 搞个最新版的 不行么
<GNUdog_|work> 我的邮箱全是 RH 的邮件
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: 你买了rhn?
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, 以前有
<GNUdog_|work> broadcom 的卡太坑爹了，只能用 RHEL 系列的东西
<snugglecat> ofan, 裤子？？
<ofan> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> ofan, 发挥我们俭朴的优良作风， 不穿新裤子， 只打补丁
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 昨天忘了念了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥时侯有孩子啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... 有老婆再說。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我无线网卡硬件开关关了怎么就打不开了呢？
<ofan> snugglecat: ...
<ofan> AsuraLe: 用rfkill
<keyboard> snugglecat, 小样
<snugglecat> keyboard, 怎么
<keyboard> snugglecat, 你有没有用aliwangwang?
<snugglecat> 啥 ali wangwang  啊
<eexp> AsuraLe: 确定？dmesg看到？
<AsuraLe> eexp: 我刚才用FN关闭了，然后就点不亮了
<eexp> fn再开
<AsuraLe> ofan: rfkill是什么玩意 ？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 程序
<AsuraLe> eexp: 我按了无数次了，就是不亮
<AsuraLe> ofan: 这回答，我当然知道是程序，干嘛的/》
<bluek> 有人在用阿里旺旺吗？
<snugglecat> bluek, 哦 阿里旺旺啊
<bluek> 在gnome下的
<ofan> AsuraLe: 开关无线网卡的
<bluek> snugglecat, 嗯嗯
<snugglecat> 没用过
<bluek> snugglecat, 我现在有两年问题解决不了，一个是英雄无敌3怎么作弊，除了用作弊码。二是阿里旺旺问题
<eexp> acpi有一个跟踪程序，大概是 acpi_listen acpi_fakekey。你试试看监视到动作没。fn的动作。
<AsuraLe> ofan: rfkill list显示的是：0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<AsuraLe> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<ofan> bluek: cheatengine
<eexp> 都是no嘛
<bluek> ofan，我试一下哈
<eexp> 看下acpi嘛
 * ofan 话说直接用cheatengine做code injection是很爽的
<bluek> ofan,for windows?
<ofan> linux下怎么就没这么nb的工具
<ofan> bluek: 貌似没
<ofan> bluek: linux有的话 也都是给你打散架了自己组合着用
<bluek> ofan，哦，那算了。
<ofan> 。。
<bluek> ofan,也是
<AsuraLe> 问题就在于灯就是不亮。。。
<bluek> ofan,你现在不忙？不忙就帮我解决阿里旺旺好不？哇哈哈
<ofan> AsuraLe: 能用就行
<ofan> bluek: 挺忙
<bluek> ...
<ofan> 没看忙着聊天灌水么
<bluek> 晕
<bluek> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1)
<bluek> 我上次明明升级了，这次又来了
<ofan> bluek: 装qt
<ofan> bluek: 版本不匹配
<bluek> 我说的就是qt，我明明升级了
<ofan> 我也说的qt
<bluek> pkg-config --modversion qt
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我又点了几下，然后就有YES了，不管怎么点，要么是两个soft的yes，要么就是phy0 的hardyes
<bluek> 这样子还不行吗？
<bluek> i A qt3-dev-tools                   - Qt3 development tools
<bluek> i A qt4-qmake                       - Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool
<ofan> bluek: 干掉qt3
<bluek> 这算qt3还是4啊？哇哈哈
<bluek> 怎么干？
<ofan> bluek: 删除
<bluek> sudo apg-get autoremove qt3?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/a/RkqR9
<ofan> 不知道，不用debian
<bluek> 晕
<AsuraLe> 好了，搞明白了。。。。。
<ofan> bluek: 以qt搜索安装的包，干掉没用的，只保留一个
<AsuraLe> 原来物理的hard状态切换有延迟。。。。
<bluek> ofan,哦哦。
<bluek> 试一下
<ofan> 话说曾经装了6个版本的python
<bluek> ofan,我不喜欢用新立德
<bluek> ofan,你平时装软件怎么装？直接make love?
<bluek> ofan,打错了，是make install
<roylez> adam8157: 纹身 http://i.imgur.com/g1907.jpg
<ofan> bluek: 直接make love
<ofan> bluek: 现在用mac和bsd了
<bluek> ofan,哦
<bluek> 我知道了
<bluek> 他要求是4.4.7.0，而我用的是4.4.6.2
<bluek> 妈妈的，apt就是不好
<ofan> bluek: 别用debian了
<adam8157> roylez: 见过那个 后来他进了监狱 那张么
<ofan> bluek: 用arch
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/i8wOr
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 用arch吧
<bluek> ofan,你认为以我现在的水平能配置得起来吗？哇哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: michael scofield?
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 我也是被这种问题给恶心的不行了，就跑去arch了。
<ofan> bluek: 看wiki
<adam8157> roylez: awesome多屏真不错
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 嘿嘿，嗯嗯。我现在打印。现在就看wiki，一般要看多长时间？哇哈哈
<bluek> 还有一个问题
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 按着这个https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide来做，1.5个小时装完。
<bluek> 有些是deb包，如pps，也只有这种包，可是我到arch上面就用不了pps了
<roylez> adam8157: 你用嗷some了？
<adam8157> roylez: 一直awesome啊
<eexp> 支持蛋蛋用瓦片
<adam8157> roylez: 每个屏幕9个tag, 嘿嘿
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<bluek> 好，今天就弄一下哇哈哈，我打印，好好看看。然后再跟deb彻底说88
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 我也是刚开始用，不确定能否pps什么的。
<eexp> deb包管理最好了。
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 你是哪里人？
<roylez> adam8157: 我就一个屏，6个tag
<eexp> 蛋蛋猫
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 实在担心的话，用vbox虚拟一个吧。
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 我在成都，你不会是想喊我去帮你装吧...
<eexp> 乐乐用啥wm?
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 也是，我刚好装着vbox
<adam8157> roylez: awesome默认库只有movetoscreen 正在实现copytoscreen中
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 哇哈哈，如果近的话我是这么想的
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 放心吧,照着wiki来做就行。它写得实在是太详细了。
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 英文的看不懂，我看中文的
<eexp> roylez: ??
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 就是要详细， 不知道中国人笨吗。 不一二三都不懂的。 最好能手把手教
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 能看英文的最好。我没看过中文的，不知道更新是否及时。
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 有好多单词不认识，我先看中文的
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 巨汗.... 0_0
<eexp> 又一个被骗去滚动版本的。
<AsuraLe> 对了，直接输命令的那种工具在awesome下用哪个好？
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 嗯。实在不行的话，你再考虑中英文结合吧，哈哈。。。
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 哇 哈哈，只能这样子了，先学习
<snugglecat> 必须得 一二三 一步一步说明的， 一些不用说明的自个不会思考的。
<snugglecat> 所以必须详细
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 祝你好运。
<bluek> 这个月底，我一定要和deb说byebye
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 其实我还是觉得不够详细。到现在我还不知道怎么装skype，每次装都要报错。郁闷！
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, :) 我只是吹水， 没意思的， 直接忽略
<Kandu> bluek: debian?
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 了解。
<bluek> Kandu, 不是，是最垃圾的ubuntu
<snugglecat> :)
<Kandu> bluek: 難道是 10.04?
<bluek> kandu,是的
<bluek> kandu,我先好好看看帮助文档，然后和它说bye
<Kandu> bluek: 10.10 的話， qt 版本就夠了嘛
<bluek> kandu,不想再ubuntu了
<snugglecat> bluek, 来 archlinux 把
<snugglecat> 该死， 原来我 dropbox 没起啊
<bluek> snugglecat, 嗯，就这几天，我一定会换掉
<ofan> 没有把多行合并成一行的命令？
<snugglecat> 哦
<bluek> archlinux-cn人太少啦
<snugglecat> bluek, 来这啊
<bluek> 我从来没看到超过十个人
<snugglecat> bluek, arch 的人都来 #ubuntu-cn
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是 arch 把
<knownbad> 不是，我是 mars.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 啥东西的多行
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 文本
<lyle2000w> 我还在混ubuntu呢！！哈哈
<knownbad> ofan: 就“/”
<MeaCulpa> ofan: sed s/\n//g嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: sed不支持多行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: awk
<ofan> 真麻烦
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1330086011/#comments
<ofan> kk挂了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥 mars
<knownbad> 我火星来的。
<bluek> 有湖南或者江苏的朋友吗？离我近的哇哈哈哈
<snugglecat> ........
<lyle2000w> 问个问题，apt是ubuntue特有的？还是其他linux也集成了这个东东？？？
<snugglecat> 还没融入地球生活啊
<bluek> ppa
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 你上次說的那個網盤地址，，， 可不可以直接用 natuilus登錄的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不清楚
<lyle2000w> bluek 我就湖南的哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥网盘， 用 dropbox把
<MeaCulpa> ofan: awk简单: {s+= $0"\n"} END{print s}
<bluek> lyle2000w, 湖南哪的哇？arch?
<knownbad> snugglecat: 看了地球人拿玉米棒桶屁眼就怕到了。
<snugglecat> ..........
<bluek> 我先出去办事了，一会儿回来聊
<lyle2000w> bluek 郴州哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不用怕， 大胆尝试
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1330086011
<ofan> 北京旅游参考手册
<microcai> adam8157:  居然在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55 鬼來了，， 快 唾口水，， 就會有 烤羊吃的
<knownbad> lyle2000w: apt 不是 ubuntu 发明的。  它跟 debian 借来的。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你也看了 纪晓岚 的？？？
<lyle2000w> knownbad 哦，那redhat的也是这个东东么？
<snugglecat> 草堂啥的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还真博学
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我看的是，， 初中還是高中的語文課本，，
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 不是但你得自个搜寻下。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没读过高中
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦，，
<lyle2000w> knownbad OK
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是纪晓岚的鬼故事吧
<bluek> 郴州靠近广东了
<lyle2000w> bluek 我现在就再广州工作哦
<ofan> py-list里又干架了
<bluek> 不用出去了，我又回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是， 貌似是 聊齋志異的，， 或者是 搜神傳的，，
<snugglecat> 一个人碰见鬼， 人就装鬼， 鬼问他为什么还有人味， 他说是新鬼， 人味还未散去
<snugglecat> 为什么那么重， 说， 新鬼
<snugglecat> 最后引诱鬼说出 鬼怕什么， 鬼说怕别人吐口水
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 干什么架？有perl娃娃来踢馆？
<snugglecat> 那人就把那鬼啐死了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: troller来挑事
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还是个中国人
<MeaCulpa> troller是啥
<MeaCulpa> 就是无脑吵架的？
<ofan> 就是说py各种垃圾，然后还赖在那不走
<MeaCulpa> O
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<MeaCulpa> 为啥是中国人呢...受啥刺激了，虽然py算是流行的，但是中国用的人呢还是很少
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 偏执狂呗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那 分明是 陰神
<ofan> 有一些老爱摆弄看似高端东西的，非functional language不学，学个functional还得要求pure的
<Kandu> 奇怪的人總是很多的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我是说我看过的大意是酱紫， 还以为我看的和你看的一样
<snugglecat> Kandu, 说我么
<snugglecat> Kandu, 我是很奇怪
<ofan> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2011-December/1284099.html
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一樣， 不過我分析覺得裏面隱藏的信息可有趣。
<ofan> kk挂了？？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 就是人骗鬼， 鬼看出了破绽， 人就往 自己是新鬼 上推， 最后从鬼的口中套出鬼怕什么
<CyrusYzGTt> 嚴重 懷疑 kk罷工了
<snugglecat> kk 死了
<snugglecat> kk 他主人没有加 油给他把。
<ofan> 等我的新bot
<ofan> 赶超siri
<snugglecat> ofan, 等待中
<snugglecat> ofan, 最好加上上次 may1i 说的那个。 搜索 av 的
<ofan> snugglecat: 到时候你儿子上大学了可以进行二期开发
<ofan> snugglecat: 擦
<snugglecat> 啥子 人脸识别啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯嗯，， 搜索 AV 是基本的功能
<ofan> snugglecat: 你儿子要是看av你让他看吗
<snugglecat> 我都不让他上 ir
<snugglecat> 我都不让他上 irc
<snugglecat> 他用不了
<ofan> 只上qq？
<snugglecat> 啥都不上
<ofan> 那多无聊
<ofan> snugglecat: 没有qq连妹子都泡不了，不能输在起跑线上
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。
<imtxc> C++ primer 这本书有英文的电子版么
<cfy> google it
<cfy> reset了。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 我当了要买呢。。
<cfy> imtxc: ?
<ofan> 有
<imtxc> cfy: 我先找找去  也不知道打印一本跟买本价格差多少
<cfy> imtxc: 买啊
<cfy> imtxc: 买不到才打印
<imtxc> cfy: 好吧，http://www.amazon.cn/C-%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B%E6%80%9D%E6%83%B3-%E5%9F%83%E5%85%8B%E5%B0%94/dp/B00119J7NA/qid=1323231438&sr=8-2# 是这本么，不知道原版到哪里买
<cfy> imtxc: 这本是thinking in c++
<cfy> http://www.amazon.cn/C-Primer中文版-李普曼/dp/B00114DX08/qid=1323232207
<cfy> imtxc: 干嘛不直接搜索c++ primer?
<imtxc> cfy: 额，我弄混了。。。
<cfy> imtxc: http://book.douban.com/subject/1767741/
<imtxc> cfy: 找的就是thinking in c++
<cfy> imtxc: 看右边的在哪儿买这本书
<cfy> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> thinking in c++ 这书是有两本对吧
<imtxc> 还是先买个kindle 看电子版吧。。。
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 求个免费kindle
<snowshow> hi guys
<snowshow> 我的gnome monitor在关闭的时候会狂读硬盘，持续2，3秒，有谁知道什么原因吗？
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么在windows xp下配置gvim吗？
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 有人找你
<snowshow> Evanescence http://dongyulong.blog.51cto.com/1451604/294576
<Evanescence> snowshow: thanks
<jyfl987> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=140261733   这个好玩
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/164735.htm
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我vimrc linux和windows的基本没区别
<bluek> arch正常分几个区？
<ofan> 2个
<bluek> 一个/boot 100m
<bluek> 一个/home?
<bluek> 还有一个swap?
<ofan> 分那么多没用
<bluek> 万一引导完蛋呢
<eexp> 难道arch应该分很多区？
<ofan> 分多了照样完蛋
<bluek> 我只是说说哈
<bluek> 正在vbox 安装
<bluek> 成功后就去烧盘
<ofan> 那么小还烧盘
<snowshow> 注意别装pacman4 各种蛋疼
<ofan> 睡觉
<bluek> 哦哦
<snowshow> 有人试过grub2
<snowshow> 直接挂载镜像，然后chainloder 安装系统的吗？
<eexp> 挂载iso后，咋还需要chainloader?
<snowshow> eexp grub2下
<snowshow> grub4
<snowshow> grub4dos下可以直接chainloder到光盘的引导上
<eexp> 4dos的，没用过。
<eexp> grub2直接指定iso。就启动了
<snowshow> eexp ？
<eexp> ？
<snowshow> 具体怎么搞，先loopback，然后呢？
<eexp> 鼠标选中我上面那句话。鼠标中键一点，就有答案了。
<snowshow> 没有，那种要制定kernel位置和，initrd位置，chainloder的话直接用镜像配着的引导...
<snowshow> 类似这帮人讨论的 http://forums.hak5.org/index.php?showtopic=14123
<eexp> 位置都是相对位置，根本不需要改的。
<snugglecat> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8245bf01gw1dnswgdw8itj.jpg
<mooooo> 汗……
<snowshow> ... ...
<mooooo> 充满想象力的日本人
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 重口味，，
<snugglecat> mooooo, :)
<snugglecat> snowshow, 加深印象了么
<snowshow> 岛国青年...
<eexp> snugglecat: 你懂日文？
<snowshow> eexp 看图就看得出来了～
<eexp> 只看图，可能错过某些精华。
<snowshow> 哦！？
<snugglecat> 不懂
<snowshow> 吗，大概就是那个意思了...
<snugglecat> 哦， 酱紫看已经让我 长了
<snowshow> snugglecat 汗.....
<snowshow> 谈点正紧的....
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/12/06/liu_yuxin_demonstrates_how_not_to_w.php
<MeaCulpa> 比芙蓉好点
<zhao> 再看警察活摘犯人器官
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 点都快出了。真厉害。
<zhao> 天灭中共，天佑中华
<mooooo> zhao: 小心喝茶
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.zyue.com/n/FD88/nd41041.html
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 在學駕駛，， 準備遠離電腦，， 當個 小良民。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 才开始学啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 学车很辛苦
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 学车前先准备 20w
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 科目一，，考過了，，。。 現在開始學開車，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 学完保证你想买车了
<eexp> 。微菜跑这边。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 話說，，我不想買車。。。
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 是住楼房不。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 你把 microcai嚇跑了，。 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<eexp> 额。我才在另外一边，教育了他。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 我想買 房車，， ，可是那太貴了，，  6000年我都買不到
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 是住楼房不。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ... 強，， 我也要 教訓 微菜
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: GNUdog: 我没看错吧 12-07-2011; 14:00; PM2.5; 18.0; 57; Moderate // Ozone; 0.0; 0; No Reading
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 額。。 不知道。。
<mooooo> CyrusYzGTt: 房车可以找个金杯，自己改装
<eexp> 在楼房，可以经常看下街边停车。理解得块些。侧方位停车。
<praic> 哈哈
<adam8157> eexp: 小e成天教育微菜
<CyrusYzGTt> mooooo§ ..額，， 我想問 C1 可以開 麵包車麼？？
<MeaCulpa> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/12/07/038246&amp;from=rss
<eexp> adam8157: 微菜吹嘘自己的bash。你说该教育不。
<adam8157> eexp: 该. 我都没吹嘘呢还
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 你吹嘘一个看看
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 木有這個環境。。
<snugglecat> 慎重声明 zhao 不是我另一个马甲
<snugglecat> knownbad, 又来一个捅玉米的来了
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 你住贫民窟？还是别墅？
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ . 我這裏小區裏面不給停車，， 只能在 門口或者停車場 停車。。
<eexp> 。
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 环保基本靠风
<eexp> 不临街
<mooooo> 帝都停车费是什么标准了
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 我住的地方看不到街道，，之看到小區的游泳池。。
<eexp> 我住的地方，只看到小山和小湖。当时还临街。 lol
<eexp> 但是
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你這樣說，， 我懷疑 zhao 是你的 MJ
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<eexp> 仔细观察，发现半数的，不会停车。
<eexp> 学车，都是学的屁。
 * knownbad @@~
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 我在玩 福建交管的 駕駛遊戲，， 發現，，停車，，真難
<mooooo> eexp住在依山傍水的别墅里
 * pocoyo 拜神拜大仙～
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> zhao, 【震惊 原来北京空气质量是这样改善的】北京蓝天数由98年的100天提高到2010年的286天，但改善的原因是，政府更改了监测站的地点。2006年，关闭了当时两个空气污染最严重的监测站，2008年又将监测站搬到六环以外，远离市中心15到20公里的地方。这样，就提高了空气质量的平均水平。http://t.cn/SG3uAv
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 你家别墅，临街的。
<pocoyo> ee住肉林里的。
<mooooo> 别墅也得交通方便啊
<eexp> 蓝色药丸
<CyrusYzGTt> ee是神，， 所以 住的環境很好，，
<mooooo> 一面临街，两面环山，三面抱水……
<eexp> nnnd 教你方法，不好好听。 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 是是，， 神 繼續 發出 神諭吧。。
<eexp> 国内驾校，都是走过场。等于没学。
<Patrick_DJ> 今天上门投简历了～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， 正解，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 菜菜子，， 你剛剛被 eexp 嚇跑了？？
<snugglecat> zhao, 你倒是说句话啊， 别人还真以为你是我啊
<snugglecat> 艾， 我凑啥子热闹
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。。 你慘了，， 被別人陷害了
<eexp> 胡蜀兵？
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 你怎麼了？？
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 是的， 我叫 胡蜀兵
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你的名字？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 額，， 終於有人跟我一樣用真名上網的，，
<snugglecat> :)
<mooooo> 胡蜀兵 河北省石家庄市中医院中医内科……
<eexp> 小灰？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你这女人名
<eexp> 灰灰？ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... 我是 中性名字的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 你知道的，，我 兩年前告訴過你的，， 除非你不是 ee
<snugglecat> 铭慧
<eexp> 。。。不记得。除开你是谁的马甲
<snugglecat> eexp, 他叫铭慧
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 别乱说，我在驾校混了满一年
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ snugglecat 是錯的，，
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 和老师关系好点，没事开着玩玩
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 。。。那你驾校7段？
<snugglecat> MingHui Ho 你说这是不是 铭慧 侯
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ...
<snugglecat> 侯铭慧
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你人才。 lol
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 女老师？？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我拿了本本，自己一人去提车，兜风
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: ...老头
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 我是买了车，然后闲着，，，才去学的。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ,,,
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 有米，，啊，， 羨慕，，
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 我都是踩饭点去，哄他去吃饭，自己开教练车兜风
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 重考几次？1年中
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 一次过啊
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ,, 不怕交警麼？？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 慢慢考
<eexp> 难得。
<MeaCulpa> 不怕，交警也要吃饭
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ,, 最新的考試規定要學很長時間的
<eexp> 交警系统，规定了。30%必须刷下来的啊。难道你有关系？
<MeaCulpa> 交警每天只有2-3小时在马路吧
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 多长？
<eexp> 没关系的，很难一次过。除开是妹子。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 都是遥感的，怎么不过法？
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 所有時間 加上考試 補考，， 差不多 一年，。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 又不是有人打分的
<eexp> 路考啊
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 路考简单
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不知道，可能越界了，又重来来过一轮
<adam8157> ...
<eexp> 30%，是没道理的指标。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，反正有垫背的
<eexp> 。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 2011-12-07   13:47:46 北京邮政速递中关村分公司大运村营运部  安排投递    有相机没有? 等会照张开箱图
<GNUdog> adam8157: 木有…手机倒是可以照
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，， 悲哀，，我現在 只會 踩離合 開車，， 油門不會踩，， 被教練罵慘的。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 别急。迟早被刷的。我那么熟练，还说看档，被刷了。抄。
<eexp> 总可以找到理由的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在微薄上看到一个人求 fib 36 的c版本要 0.226s 就写了个forth的 只需要 0.006s
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 说起来， 你找老婆， 最好名字 要男人化的才好。 要不然， 别人还以为是 两姊妹
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 好吧，， 其實我只要是不會 回直 ，， 忘記我轉了多少次方向盤
<eexp> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..我說了，， 你說錯我的名字了， 不過音差不多相同
<eexp> nnnd 你这不杀手嘛。 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 所以，，我現在很鬱悶，，
<adam8157> jyfl987: 太小的程序比不出来的
<snugglecat> 就是 铭慧 ，找个叫慧敏的
<snugglecat> 就俩姊妹了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 人家c要加载 要初始 要...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<eexp> 这猫来劲了。 lol
<snugglecat> 铭慧 慧敏
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 幫我 踢一下  snugglecat
<snugglecat> :)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以只测量算法的那一段
<eexp> ..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那我 forth也要加载阿 启动时候加载系统字典 还得运行前编译呢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.zyue.com/x/RF19/nv74358.html
<adam8157> jyfl987: C 和 汇编差不了这么多的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是差不了那么多 但是c的递归不单是栈操作这么点 还有许多别的操作 但是就fib这个应用来看 forth实现只有栈操作
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以是耗在这里了
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 别递归呗~~
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他如果不用递归 把同样的forth实现写成c的话 说不定会快点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 语法上的方便 导致在写更好的算法时有优势
<jyfl987> adam8157: https://github.com/yunfan/Fibonacci36   你自己弄下来改写下他的c版本
<jyfl987> Patrick_DJ: 他发文章就是在比较几种语言的递归
<jyfl987> 他那个递归 python 的要10s 居然踩我头上来了 所以要给他个下马威
<Patrick_DJ> jyfl987: 呃...
<eexp> 递归，如果计算多，效率很低的
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 你升級 opera 11.60 1185 沒？？
<eexp> 升级了
<jyfl987> eexp: 但是python的要10s真的很恐怖
<adam8157> jyfl987: 递归的操作太多了
<eexp> py本来就慢。
<jyfl987> 才36步
<jyfl987> 不过py有个好处 大数字的时候切换没影响
<eexp> 递归，适合做控制，不适合做计算
<jyfl987> 用forth不是64bit 那就要小心了 呵呵
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 没啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有事重启
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 你回覆，，也太遲了吧，，我都討論了兩個小主題了，，
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你玩x86汇编么
<eexp> 微菜整天编译。没空理你的。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 学习中, 没有写过完整的大的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 算了 问你mips汇编 他可以在执行的时候改自己的指令部分么 就是说我执行到一个条件 就改下 我前面的指令 等下跳回去 好执行新的
<jyfl987> microcai: 你搞毛
<jyfl987> microcai: 立松来了没 那聊天室我上不去了
<microcai> jyfl987: 没来
<microcai> jyfl987: 今天不知道怎么回事
<microcai> jyfl987: 难道做地铁出事故了？
<jyfl987> microcai: 估计是休年假
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我去, 你多写点不就完了, 改指令这种需求...
<eexp> jyfl987: 最多改flag。区分跳转。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不然 比如一个循环里 要处理一队数据 是排序好的 前面你需要不断的判断是否到了一个临界点 到了以后就切到另外一段处理去 这个每次都判断没意思阿 最好是到了临界点以后 把循环跳转给改了
<bluek> 完了哈哈
<bluek> 我用了vbox arch，结果配置不了上网
<jyfl987> eexp: 你这是c层面的 我就想知道能不能在汇编级别做到这种动态改自己的指令
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用label啊
<mooooo> jyfl987: 循环本来就需要判断的呀
<microcai> jyfl987: 修改内存中的指令，CPU 的指令缓存就得重填，没效率
<eexp> jyfl987: 汇编，也不会去改指令的。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 到时候重置label的位置
<jyfl987> eexp: 我只问能不能
<mooooo> jyfl987: 不判断你怎么循环起来的
<jyfl987> microcai: 能不能
<eexp> 能
<microcai> jyfl987: 理论能
<microcai> jyfl987: 很多早期的软件都用到了这种技术反破解的
<jyfl987> microcai: 理论能是什么意思？ 实际不好实现还是被os给拦截了？
<microcai> jyfl987:  现在不行了
<microcai> jyfl987: 现在的 CPU 你修改了指令他还是执行的老指令
<mooooo> jyfl987: 如果程序跑在OS上，肯定会被阻拦的吧，代码段不可写
<bluek> 好多命令用不起来
<eexp> 直接调用int
<bluek> command not found命令没找到
<jyfl987> microcai呢
<jyfl987> mooooo: 这样阿 rt
<jyfl987> mooooo: rtos阻拦么？
<jyfl987> mooooo: 还有如果现在的os阻拦 那早期的什么不阻拦呢？ 刚才薇菜说早期有软件用这种技术
<eexp> 现在也肯定有办法写的。绕过系统的内存管理
<jyfl987> eexp: 那就是漏洞了吧
<bluek> 我问一下啊，arch装好之后，默认的用户名和密码是多少啊？
<eexp> 只是明明不需要的事情，这样做蛋疼
<caleb-> 早期 os 不管事, 大家都直接调用硬件
<jyfl987> 探讨下么
<bluek> 除了root和我在安装过程中设置的密码之外
<caleb-> jyfl987: 早期很多游戏甚至自带 OS
<jyfl987> caleb-: 额 是dos么
<caleb-> jyfl987: 可以在 dos 跑，也可以在自己的 OS 跑
<mooooo> jyfl987: 按说早期的OS也该阻拦的，也许有什么漏洞所以绕过去了吧。具体我就不清楚了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 这个挺好玩
<eexp> 现在连串口都包裹了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 早期游戏连 键盘/鼠标/显卡 驱动 都要自己写的
<jyfl987> 还有个问题 哪些处理器有硬件寄存器 或者是片内可寻址的cache?
<eexp> 。
<caleb-> 所以买到不常见的显卡就悲催了，没几个游戏支持
<mooooo> jyfl987: 处理器都得有硬件寄存器
<eexp> 啥处理器都可以吧
<jyfl987> mooooo: 有多大？
<jyfl987> 说错了
<jyfl987> 不是寄存器
<mooooo> jyfl987: 寄存器一般问：有哪些……
<jyfl987> 是硬件栈
<eexp> 小芯片，都带。系统的，估计都没
<jyfl987> eexp: 那你玩的那些小芯片 一般硬件栈多大？
<caleb-> 这年头一般都用 kernel 包装过的，就不能乱改了
<eexp> 点点大
<jyfl987> eexp: 说个范围
<eexp> 128~2k
<mooooo> 谁扫盲一下，啥是硬件栈……
<jyfl987> 还有 我看 大话处理器 那本书说有个处理器有 片内可寻址的cache 这样的处理器 谁能给我举例么
<CyrusYzGTt> ..同問
<jyfl987> eexp: 128很大了 2k已经足够了
<eexp> 。你准备干嘛
<jyfl987> eexp: 跑forth阿
<jyfl987> 只有forth才这么关心栈的实现哈
<eexp> 我到。又搞这
<jyfl987> 好玩呗
<caleb-> 这年头 x86 不是都有 L1 / L2 cache 么？
<eexp> 那是指令的缓冲吧
<eexp> 流水的
<jyfl987> l1 l2 只cache读 又不搞buff
<mooooo> 好了，我明白了。硬件栈就是自动压栈
<jyfl987> eexp: l1也有data的么
<eexp> 不清楚。
<jyfl987> forth最频繁的操作就是 推栈和弹栈了
<CyrusYzGTt> L1d cache:             32K
<CyrusYzGTt> L1i cache:             32K
<CyrusYzGTt> L2 cache:              256K
<CyrusYzGTt> L3 cache:              6144K
<jyfl987> 弹栈用cache 推栈就要破坏cache了
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個又什麼意思
<caleb-> jyfl987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_cache # ref 里貌似可以看看
<jyfl987> 难道你们都没接触过 片内可寻址的cache?
<jyfl987> 我真想找个来试试
<eexp> 只是这家伙老蛋疼。
<eexp> 那级别的，咋能控制哦。
<eexp> 肯定是为cpu自己服务的机制
<jyfl987> 既然是可寻址 应该是手动控制的
<mooooo> jyfl987: 啥叫“片内可寻址的cache”？
<eexp> 不应该
<mooooo> jyfl987: 51芯片内部的RAM算么……
<eexp> 内部ram不算了。
<jyfl987> mooooo: 我咋知道 我就看 大话处理器 那本书提了下
<eexp> 破51是只外挂
<jyfl987> eexp: 要能跟l1那种读取才算吧
<eexp> 跑数据的芯片，内部堆栈，可以很大的。忘记了。
<eexp> 敏弟的芯片
<eexp> 迪
<jyfl987> eexp: 你帮我搞一片来玩玩？
<eexp> 自己去联系
<eexp> 做多路复用器的
<eexp> 纯跑数据
<jyfl987> eexp: 你送个吧 你这土老财
<eexp> 10年前，可以送。
<mooooo> ee一已经有10年以上的工作经验了……
<jyfl987> 现在有孩子了 要赞奶粉钱？
<eexp> 天天聊天。没看见？
<jyfl987> 土老财
<jyfl987> eexp: 搜不到 敏弟 芯片
<jyfl987> caleb-: 听说台湾好多做forth的是搞字形引擎的
<eexp> mitel敏迪_百度知道
<jyfl987> 阿 这个英文见过
<jyfl987> 海龙好像还见过
<eexp> 很著名的。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: back
<jyfl987> eexp: 那具体哪个型号呢
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 换了一块 SSD
<jyfl987> microcai: 2
<eexp> 那我咋记得。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 把老系统从 老 SSD 上移到新 SSD 上了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 將你換下的郵寄給我
<jyfl987> eexp: 那我怎么找 你这个大坑爹
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  .... ... 不行
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是公司的电脑
<eexp> 玩芯片，历来如大海捞针，看你的功夫。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,額，好吧，， 你寫個報告說想送給我就行的，，
<euroford> jyfl987: 书上说，片内可寻址存储器，而不是cache
<eexp> 看芯片手册吧
<jyfl987> euroford: 你也看过？
<jyfl987> eexp: 你叫我一个个找太2了吧
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<jyfl987> euroford: 那莫非是片内带的flash?
<eexp> 看芯片手册，有列表嘛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那把你的 i7 笔记本送给我，  16G 内存带全/
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 去寫吧，，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不如送给我 组个阵列
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 我只有一臺電腦，，不送
<euroford> jyfl987: 要是cache可寻址，能修改，就不叫CACHE了
<microcai> jyfl987: 本来想2个 SSD 弄个 RAID 的
<jyfl987> euroford: 那你说是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不送，， 給我 3億軟妹幣再說
<microcai> jyfl987: 2 个一模一样的  80G SSD
<eexp> 应该是 euroford说对的
<MeaCulpa> SSD还不如内存了
<jyfl987> eexp: 你帮我找一个吧 我都不知道要到哪里找类型
 * microcai 全公司就2个SSD 现在都在我手上，哈哈
<eexp> 内存掉电嘛。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 有钱害怕掉电？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: :P
<Christina_Liu> hi
<eexp> jyfl987: ... 那看晕的呢。
<Christina_Liu> 大家好
<eexp> MeaCulpa: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> shm 基本可以說是 SSD了。。
<jyfl987> eexp: 你都晕 何况是我
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: ibm不是在搞那个掉电不掉数据的内存么
<jyfl987> 很强大阿
<eexp> 每家芯片厂家，都是上千上万的，你不如找客服问，提要求。
 * microcai 老 U 里还有那么多金子啊。呵呵
 * microcai 以后专门收购老 U , 提炼里面的黄金
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 聽說有個 內存類型是 這樣的，不過我買不到，，
<jyfl987> microcai: 那以后用石墨希的 高压以后不是成钻石了
<eexp> 你可以去太阳，自己变钻石。
<adam8157> Ranmocy: 有个中科大的"小李君"fo我, 谁啊?
<eexp> adam8157: 有人mo你？
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你又不乖
<Ranmocy> adam8157 中科大？
<adam8157> Ranmocy: 我不是
<Ranmocy> adam8157 我也不是啊？
<eexp> 2扯白党对话
<jyfl987> 我也不是
<jyfl987> 而且我不姓李
<eexp> 3扯白党对话
<CyrusYzGTt> 拆白黨
<bluek> 我有个朋友用的是mac，mac里面有啥irc工具？
<jyfl987> 你这个白相
<Ranmocy> bluek textual
<bluek> Ranmocy, tks
<mooooo> CyrusYzGTt: 拆白党是啥？
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你今天立松没来 就搞啥
<jyfl987> microcai: 我们这来了个面试的 从龙芯那过来
<CyrusYzGTt> mooooo§ .. 粵語來的，  自己 google去，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 驚現 老神童
<jyfl987> 好像 intel 计划给以后的atom加片内的fpga阿
<huntxu> adam8157: 看飞刀
<adam8157> huntxu: - -
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: = =...老啥啊
<microcai> jyfl987: 无聊上网
<microcai> jyfl987: 哈哈
<microcai> jyfl987: 搞龙芯呐
<jyfl987> microcai: 你有什么比较独特的问题 可以一问就拆穿他的么
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 都過了一兩年了，， 有新的神童，， 你就是老的神童了
<microcai> jyfl987: 龙芯啊？
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: = =...
<jyfl987> microcai: 恩 能戳穿的那种 adam8157 你也想想
<microcai> jyfl987:  面试干嘛要拆穿别人？
<mooooo> jyfl987: 问问他龙芯盒子啥时候能便宜点……
<microcai> jyfl987: 有了
<microcai> jyfl987: 问一下龙芯和mips有啥不一样
<microcai> jyfl987: 回答 龙芯就是 mips 的可以留下
<adam8157> microcai: 抢我台词
<Kandu> jyfl987: 頁式的，諾依曼的，基本都可以改
<Kandu> mooooo: 用多個描述符描述同一地址就可改
<mooooo> michaelliu: 龙芯本来就是mips吧……对外宣传也是啊
<adam8157> 龙芯和完整的MIPS指令稍有区别 没有全买
<jyfl987> microcai: 呵呵 不错
<michaelliu> 请问在ubuntu下怎样用linux 刻录机
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你这几天没怎么出现阿
<microcai> jyfl987: 按照 adam8157 那种回答的就让他走人
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你那个os里有代码段保护么
<michaelliu> 请问在ubuntu下怎样用USB刻录机
<adam8157> microcai: - - 不是么 大家都用的一个子集, 全集卖的贵
<mooooo> michaelliu: 插上就用……
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒用的
<Kandu> jyfl987: http://paste.debian.net/148426/
<Kandu> jyfl987: 把第10行注釋取消，就打印 ball,否則打印 adam
<eexp> 都是些不会招聘的人，上位了。
<michaelliu> 这么简单我还用到这里来问吗？
<microcai> adam8157: 龙芯就是 mips .... mips 不是龙芯 ....
<microcai> adam8157:  你都说了是子集 ... 子集当然是全集的一部分 ......
<Kandu> jyfl987: 若直接寫在 text 段，那麼 os 是有保護，它用頁管理不用這段地址做數據段
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不過我剛貼出的那段，把指令寫到 data 段，那就 ok 了
<mooooo> michaelliu: 具体说说遇到什么问题了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 原来是这样 那你这段代码在linux下可以起效么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 剛執行通過的
<michaelliu> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我还以为data跟text是严格分开的呢
<Kandu> [kandu@bomb ~]$ nasm t.asm -g -f elf32 -o t.o && ld -m elf_i386 t.o -o t && ./t
<Kandu> ball
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好像有个什么架构 data和ins是分开加载的哈
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哈佛結構
<michaelliu> wodim -scanbus
<michaelliu> scsibus0:
<michaelliu> 	0,0,0	  0) 'ATA     ' 'WDC WD3200AAJS-0' '01.0' Disk
<jyfl987> Kandu: 哈佛架构有哪些用他了呢
<jyfl987> shit 这些 大话处理器都没讲 果然是大话
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你那大話處理器沒說？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没说
<jyfl987> 书就在我手头 我重新确认下
<michaelliu> 发现不了刻录机，只有 /dev/uba 这个设备名
<microcai> jyfl987:  貌似 6502 ?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 确认没说
<microcai> jyfl987: 指令和数据不在一个地址空间的
<jyfl987> microcai: 额 6502是这样么 我以前看6502感觉太烦了 没看下去
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD 你去寫個小話處理器吧
<jyfl987> 额 arm居然也是
 * Kandu afk
<LiaoTao> 大家好！ 有人能回答我一些问题吗？ 问题是跟中国和因特网有关系的。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我哪里有本事写
<jyfl987> Kandu: 还是你写吧
<eexp> 。基础知识都没学？
<eexp> 我家，还有一块286的，借你玩玩？
<jyfl987> 那本书没讲 有啥办法
<jyfl987> 我要286干嘛 额
<mooooo> jyfl987: arm虽然是哈弗结构，不过数据和指令是在同一个地址空间
 * microcai 重启用新内核去咯
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 别为了问问题而问，我以前也像你一样，知道我膝盖中了一箭
<MeaCulpa> s/知道/直到
<mooooo> MeaCulpa: 膝盖中了一箭啥意思……最近好多人中箭-_-b
<jyfl987> mooooo: 所以wiki也坑人？
<microcai> back
<eexp> 膝盖上方7寸？
<Ranmocy> bluek 还有一个colloquy 之前那个是商业软件
<bluek> 哦哦
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: 老滚V的流行语
<eexp> 日本明治奶粉检出放射物 召回不涉中国市场
<MeaCulpa> 我娃娃吃过明治，2年多钱
<mooooo> 国人百毒不侵……
<z_eno_z> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=265956
<MeaCulpa> 那时候托人买了点块状明治，专门用来出门的时候吃
<z_eno_z> 网上搜到这个，有人找到解决办法了吗http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=265956
<MeaCulpa> http://cnbeta.com/articles/164733.htm
<MeaCulpa> 小k呢
<jyfl987> mooooo: 这是国家在下一盘很大的旗
<mooooo> jyfl987: 叫鸭别下了，他妈叫他回家吃饭呢
<LiaoTao> MeaCulpa, 哦，好的！
<LiaoTao> 比如: 除了在IRC上以外，我可以在哪里跟中国的Linux迷联系？
<jiero> 来玩这个游戏。 http://maemo.org/packages/view/blackbeltsorvihero/
<jiero> 做木工。
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: linuxsir, ChinaUnix, 一些maillist
<jyfl987> mooooo: 哈哈 他妈在苏联
<mooooo> jyfl987: 哦，他妈都解体了哈……
<jyfl987> mooooo: 可以去地下吃嘛
<LiaoTao> MeaCulpa, 谢谢啊
<Eclipse1> hi
<bluek> wen?
<wen> 你是？
<wen> 你也在呀
<wen> 。。
<bluek> 那是哈
<wen> 我两个房间同时在？
<jyfl987> 查到了 intel atom e600c里头是有fpga的
<bluek> 我晕，ctcp不出来
<wen> ctcp是什么
<bluek> 就是测试你用的什么软件
<bluek> 比如我的
<bluek> 晕，这个地方关了这个功能了
 * bluek 狠狠亲了wen一口
<eexp> ctcp，irc底层协议
<jyfl987> 看到当年文曲星有人写了个机上的6502汇编器
<jyfl987> 真是强大阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 燕飛？？
<bluek> 我有个同学叫这个名字
<bluek> 哈
<jyfl987> 飞燕吧
<bluek> 叫燕飞
<wen> 我来了
<wen> 大家好
<bluek> 突然发现ubuntu蛋疼的很
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ smailwolf 一來 ee就跑了
<bluek> ee神？
<Jklmno> Small not smail
<Jklmno> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦哦，， 隨便，反正我英語差
<bluek> 这个里面估计我的英文最差
<wen> 还有我垫底
<wen> small聪明的
<CyrusYzGTt> my de english bi you hai bad
<Jklmno> Pinyinlish is best!
<bluek> 用mac的人把手举起来
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你的MJ來了
<bluek> 统计一下96个人，有多少人在用别的系统
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你的MJ zhao
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ win7 和fedora雙系統。。
<wen> 有多少人在用MAC
<snugglecat> bluek, 不好意思， 看你 96, 我看成了 "69" 式
<bluek> snugglecat, 你个家伙
<ScarletWolf> bluek: 别的系统，是指ubuntu以外的？
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<bluek> ScarletWolf, 不是，是指linux以外
<jiero> bluek:  bsd?
<bluek> 我有个朋友用的是mac，他没地方可去，我就让他来这儿了
<Jklmno> Macintosh 来自于一个血统高贵的系统
<bluek> jiero，gnu
<jiero> Jklmno: 叫做bsd
<wen> 。。
<jiero> bluek: 哦。gnu/linux vs gnu/hurd vs google/android?
<bluek> jiero，其实我的目的是想帮我朋友找点用mac的人
<jiero> bluek: 用 OS
<jiero> bluek: 是用 OS X的人吗？ 找 tenzu
<bluek> 别告诉我进#mac,那个里面英文压力太大
<CyrusYzGTt> mac不是 unix的變種麼，，或者說變異體
<tenzu> 嘛事儿?
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 去 #mac-cn
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 算了吧，哥们，就我一个人在里面哈
<wen> MAC-CN，就BLUEK一个人
<wen> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ^_^
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我刚刚进去了，房间是申请好了，只不过没有人，和archlinux-cn一样悲剧
<wen> 说明一个问题
<wen> 用MAC的中国人都是傻蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 還是留在這裏吧，， 這裏，， 貌似arch最多的
<wen> 都不讨论技术问题的
<jyfl987> wen: lol
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我今天配置了一下arch，蛋疼，网络没配置好，wiki没看好哈
<wen> jyfl987 lol 啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ fedora飄過
<bluek> 然后直接格掉了，下次再继续，反正vbox妈妈的
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ lol= 大笑之
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼。晚安。
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, fc和ubuntu差不多，用着蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ .. 好吧， 自己喜歡，， 不鼻你，，
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, rh的升级版等于半个商业化
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我也就这么嘴上一说哈
<wen> 笑的太腼腆
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐 ；[]
<bluek> wen是我的朋友，以前是我们班上的班花
<jiero> lainme:  晚上好。
<wen> ）^0^（
<bluek> 她用的是mac，大家以前多多帮忙她哈
<jiero> wen: 。。。
<bluek> 以后
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 美人??
<jiero> bluek: 那么我知道你在论坛里是谁了。。。
<wen> 不是班花，是草
<bluek> jiero, 扯蛋，你知道是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 一邊去，，我看小說去，，
<bluek> jiero,我基本上不去bbs
<jiero> bluek: 算了。。。我不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ ..laf
<bluek> jiero, 很久以前，我喜欢去linuxfans
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ ^_^，， 鄭板橋。。的。。
<jiero> bluek: 不用以前，我从没听说过linuxfans
<bluek> 现在的这个ubuntu bbs，我有一个id，哈哈，也是看到别人的网名，我注册了一个这么id，说出来笑死人。不敢说，同学在这儿
<wen> jyfl987 (u_u) 送你
<bluek> jiero,你就忽悠我吧，公社没听过吗？
<wen> CyrusYzGTt  (^L^)
<jiero> bluek: 听说过吧，没去过。看了del的东西，似乎他就移动到那里了。
<bluek> 我的这个bbs id是九浅一深。哈哈……是我看到别人的网名，我笑了半天，心想反正没有人知道我是谁，注册一个也让别人笑笑
<wen> 你们聊，我偷菜去了
<jiero> bluek: 我不学linux啥的。
<bluek> 哦
<wen> 大家今天愉快
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 小葉子知道，，還有管理論壇的大大知道的
<bluek> 天天折腾
<imtxc> ....
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈
<jiero> wen: 发照片 :D
<bluek> 临时id
<imtxc> 快坚持不住了。。
<wen> 这里发不了，谢谢
<bluek> jiero，目前来说，她不会贴图
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ??
<wen> 菜鸟的一根毛
<jiero> bluek: 你的吧。
<jiero> bluek: 照片拿来。
<bluek> jiero，我没有
<wen> 你先发张我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 你教她 wen 用圖牀，， 發她的裸照給 jiero 看看
<jiero> wen:  用上传服务到 imgur
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, ……
<wen> CyrusYzGTt,裸照不外泄
<bluek> jiero,她不知道什么叫imgur，也不知道地址，你就算了吧
<snugglecat> wen, 我又邪恶了
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 男的發給 jiero .. 女的發給我
<wen> 。。
<bluek> jiero是女的？
<wen> jiero，也发过裸照了？
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ??
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ...........
<snugglecat> 看不出男女的为我
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ .. 好吧，，
<jiero> wen: 哦 http://i.imgur.com/u6i8d.jpg
<snugglecat> 看不出男女的给我
<jiero> bluek: 不是。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 你想說什麼？？
<bluek> snugglecat, 你是les 还是gay?
<snugglecat> 谁啊
<jiero> bluek: 发照片啊。
<wen> jiero 真漂亮
<bluek> jiero，我没照片
<wen> 刚出浴的照片吧
<jiero> wen: 。。。
<snugglecat> wen, 你好违心啊
<wen> 哈哈
<wen> 这个真不会玩
<wen> 短发美女，不错，清秀的
<gplfeng> http://minus.com/ 打开网址  把照片托到浏览器
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 你犯了 違心主義的毛病，， ^_^
<jiero> wen: 。。。
<wen> CyrusYzGTt,你的照片上来，我就上
<jiero> wen: 啥啊。。。我是男的。
<wen> jiero,哦，刚发现，长的这么美的男的少见的
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 不發， 我可以告訴你，， 本尊是男的，而且是醜男，， 衰男
<wen> 那我的理由也一样喽
<wen> CyrusYzGTt,可以不发，没关系
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 你是新來的，一定要發的，， 我兩年前，笨，，發過一次
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里？
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 你就欺负新来的吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我去搜吧。
<wen> 两年前的我，也想看看你
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是，不给我照片的。
<wen> 只是两年后的才说出来
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 嗯嗯
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 看你嘴硬到什么时候。
<bluek> 死鸭子嘴硬
<bluek> 哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我對男的木有興趣，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我要你的照片。
<wen> 刚网站打开了，注册 了
<wen> 就是不会上传照片
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不论你是男是女
<wen> 哈哈
<wen> CyrusYzGTt,我的要求和jiero一样
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ ... 有些網站，，不需要註冊也可以發圖的，笨， 你被 gplfeng 耍了
<bluek> 我发图片从来不注册
<wen> 耍就耍，我愿意
<jiero> wen:  那个只需你把图片托到那个框里去。
<snugglecat> .............
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ wen ,,,, 你們是一夥的。。
<wen> CyrusYzGTt,照片发来，饶你不死
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 好吧，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 大哥要做出榜样。
<wen> 就是
<gplfeng> 我没说要注册......
<wen> 欢迎新人，要用照片的
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 去翻log
<bluek> 我发现一个问题
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ... 瞎熱鬧
<bluek> 这儿的人都是饥渴啊
<snugglecat> wen, 别让他骗了， 找 log 找不到的， 两年前他不叫这个
<bluek> 平时不说话，来了一MM就好比是水滴到了油锅里
<wen> 我也不会找呀，关键
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 好吧，， 兩年前也是這個的，，
<gplfeng> 一堆花痴
<wen> snugglecat，谢谢你哟
<snugglecat> bluek, wen 是女的 ????
<wen> 不发照片，这个水干不了，是不
<wen> 这里没有其他女的吗？
<bluek> snugglecat, 嗯，我同学
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ wen，， 你不是說是男的麼？？
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<jiero> 现在么。觉得没实际音箱不好。
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<snugglecat> wen 发照片
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。踢了你。。。
<wen> 。。。
<imtxc> 大家伙有谁知道那个  达内 到底是个什么样的情况啊。
<gplfeng> 刷屏................
<bluek> snugglecat, 你看老k不在是吧？
<wen> 踢踢
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: k不在？
<snugglecat> bluek, 我看 wen 是女的
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 snugglecat 焉了
<snugglecat> k 在也要他发
<jiero> snugglecat: 是bluek的同学。
<snugglecat> 接孩子
<jiero> snugglecat: 你的照片。
<wen> 我是女的
<jiero> snugglecat: 你儿子的有了，轮到你的了。
<bluek> snugglecat, bot不在的时候你就得瑟了
<wen> http://i.imgur.com/u6i8d.jpg
<wen> 看吧
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ .. 你不是女的，， 這裏只有 maya lainme banban 還有 神仙姐姐，， 或者 還有 iGoogle是女的，。
<jiero> wen: ...
<bluek> 晕
<jiero> wen: 你这是。。。
<gplfeng> 晕
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 還有 那張是 jiero 發的
<bluek> igoogle也是MM
<wen> 等会呀
<jiero> bluek: 。。。
<gplfeng> 不要发雄性照片
<wen> 不急
<wen> 等5分钟
<bluek> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 網速不好，，估計你是男的
<bluek> 这个里面女的极少
<jiero> bluek:  等神教导你。
<gplfeng> 为甚么要等等5分钟
<bluek> jiero, 教导我干什么？
<jiero> bluek: 女的要用unix也是mac多。
<bluek> jiero, 她是用的mac
<jiero> bluek: 。。。igoogle在这一般称为神
<bluek> jiero, 还是我拉她来的，她想找mac频道，我找了半天没找到
<wen> 我要研究下怎么上传
<gplfeng> 汗
<jiero> wen: 就是你认为怎么最方便，就怎么找。
<bluek> 没啥好汗的
<bluek> 我们班上还有只会开关机的呢。
<wen> 怎么发网址
<jiero> wen: 做事就要想怎么样最好用，就那样想着去找就好了。
<bluek> 实力相差悬殊
<gplfeng> http://minus.com/ 打开网址  把照片托到浏览器 会生成链接
<wen> http://min.us/mzjqsRyyN
<wen> 是 这个吗
<jiero> bluek: os x能不能用中键粘贴？
<CyrusYzGTt> gplfeng§ 有錯別字也是不好的
<gplfeng> 对
<wen> blue看下，行吗
<jiero> wen: 看到了 :D
<wen> 哦哦
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 看到了，，我就叫你 雯
<wen> 我叫小飞
<wen> 姓温
<bluek> wen,刚照的？
<jiero> wen:  有男朋友了吗？
<gplfeng> 我叫张飞
<jiero> gplfeng: 。。。
<wen> 男朋友？
<gplfeng> 真命
<wen> 没有男朋友
<jiero> wen: 恩。一般用linux的女的都是有男友的～
<bluek> wen,这张照片不漂亮
<jiero> ^_^
<gplfeng> 真名,没骗你们
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ ,, 你要保密，，雖然你不會幹什麼壞事，，可是這裏有人幹壞事的，，我上次在這裏透露了郵箱，， 馬上 就多了 很多 雅虎的垃圾郵件
<wen> 我不用linux
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 笨啊。IRC记录都是公开的
<wen> 不漂亮才真呀
<bluek> wen,哇哈哈，把照片删了。
<wen> 。。。那删了
<CyrusYzGTt> gplfeng§ 你是不是 臉黑的
<gplfeng> 不脸黑
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 不能刪除，， log是全球同步的
<jiero> wen: 漂不漂亮都好——
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 我一直把這裏當微薄的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你的照片发来！
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 喂。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ... 知道，，不過 那些垃圾郵件很煩
<wen> 删了
<wen> 邮箱也删了
<jiero> wen: 存档了，我会发到互联网历史档案馆去 :D
<wen> 你吓我
<bluek> wen,发图片不用注册的
<wen> jiero  坏蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 你不知道有 鏡像這種東西麼。。 或者說 www歸檔的
<wen> jiero,你发吧，发了你就蛋疼
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 估计蛋疼定了
<jiero> wen:  archive.org
<wen> 无法访问
<bluek> 这种网址你也相信？
<gplfeng> 错误 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET)：连接已重置。
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ jiero 說的那個網址，，還有另一個 比較大的 site歸檔的
<wen> 呵呵
 * gfrog_testing 啧啧，阿蛋激动了， adam8157|working 
<wen> 不理他
<bluek> wen,一级域名
<bluek> 后来啥也不带的
<CyrusYzGTt> 番茄即可瀏覽，，
<wen> 所以就知道无法访问呀
<jiero> wen: 历史都是尘封的。
<jiero> wen: 解密要在过100年。
<wen> CyrusYzGTt，我是非州的，我是我们那里最白的
<jiero> wen:  好了，胡说的。别介意。
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ .. 哦，， 關寡人何事？
<wen> jiero,没事
<wen> 你刚问我是不是脸黑
<adam8157|working> gfrog_testing: 相当激动
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ ... 你沒有看清楚，， 我對 gplfeng 說的
<bluek> ç¿»log
<jiero> gplfeng: 照片拿来
<gplfeng> no
<jiero> gplfeng:  private msg if you shy
<gfrog_testing> adam8157|working: 哎呀哎呀，淡定淡定，我都看了一个多月书了。。。
<bluek> 晚上我看书，好好学习，天天向上
<gplfeng> http://minus.com/mWoHubU1#2
<bluek> 好想回到学校
<bluek> 好好学习
<bluek> 再也不打游戏
<jiero> gplfeng: 。。。是你吗。。。
<bluek> 再也不泡网吧
<wen> 你可以继续上学
<gplfeng> 好想回到胎儿时期
<wen> 我上大学，学会了游戏，学会了桌球
<bluek> wen，哈哈……
<gplfeng> jiero  :你说呢
<ScarletWolf> wen: 我从小学玩到现在，从小霸王到PC。。。
<wen> 小霸王，我是借同学的
<wen> 我爸还打了我
<jiero> gplfeng: 发真的吧
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：現在這幫人在 回首往昔
<bluek> 魂斗楼
<jiero> wen: 不简单。我爸买的FC
<bluek> 忍者神龟
<gplfeng> 不发
<bluek> 冒险岛
<bluek> 超级玛丽
<jiero> 以前都是他们大人玩，我小小的在看。
<CyrusYzGTt> 魔力寶貝
<CyrusYzGTt> JAZZ
<CyrusYzGTt> logo
<bluek> jiero，我玩游戏的时候估计你还穿着开档裤
<gplfeng> 魂斗罗调30个人~
<wen> 我小时候，家里人都不关心我
<wen> 啥也不给我买
<bluek> ^_^
<wen> 都宠弟弟去了
<gplfeng> 重男轻女?
<bluek> gplfeng, 我三条命令通关
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 乖～， 那就在這，， 我寵你
<gplfeng> 什么命令
<bluek> gplfeng, 三条生命
<wen> 重男轻女
<bluek> gplfeng, 哈哈，打boss都有窍门的，站在固定的地方
<bluek> 二代，一代我都通关
<gplfeng> bluek  :高手啊
<ScarletWolf> bluek: boss的活动太有规律了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我 重色輕薄
<bluek> gplfeng, 忍者神龟我能打到第五关。第三关老鼠王，跳跳就打死了。第二关最难。第四关要站在固定角度
<bluek> 我到现在还记得，小时候经常跑到游戏室，老是被我爸打
<bluek> 用绳子浸水，然后抽
<bluek> 身上全是红印
<bluek> 我的水平是用代价换来的
<ScarletWolf> bluek: 我们家还比较开明，允许我周末跟爷爷一块去
<lotcor> ......
<wen> 抽了痛的
<gplfeng> 你老爸真狠
<wen> 有点像SM
<bluek> 我不听话
<gplfeng> 我爸没打过我
<jiero> bluek: 那有怎么样。。。我在穿开档裤的时候就玩游戏了。
<jiero> wen: 我家里当时都想要女孩。。。
<wen> 我是家里第一个出生的女孩
<jiero> gplfeng: 哦 你也是女？
<wen> 所以老人都不是很开心
<bluek> 不聊了
<bluek> 看arch wiki
<gplfeng> jiero  :晕,你问谁呢
<jiero> bluek: 告诉我 pupylinux为啥那么混乱啊。
<jiero> gplfeng: 你不是说你爸不打你吗？一般男的都打过吧。。。即使是我。
<bluek> jiero,认为我我这种水平的能回答你这种问题吗？
<jiero> bluek: 感觉你很闲。逛过不少linux发行版。
<bluek> jiero,嗯，这倒是的。只是你说的这个没用过。
<mao> wen: 生女孩家里应该高兴才对
<gplfeng> jiero :我男的
<jiero> puppy 没用过 slax 呢？
<bluek> jiero,你问wen,我也是以前同学老是用我的电脑，我火了，就装了linux，他们一个也用不了哈
<jiero> bluek:  因为你的同学笨到连3岁的女孩都不如。。。
<bluek> 我是从7.2过来的，到rh9，到debian然后中间断了几年，现在又到了ubuntu
<jiero> bluek: 我就给我妹装过3种gnome排布，她都能操控。第一次就会关机。
<wen> mao,农村人思想陈旧
<bluek> jiero，忘记告诉你了，我当时用的是终端
<bluek> jiero,w3g上网
<gplfeng> jiero :就是因为没打过我,不知道啥滋味,所以怕老爸
<bluek> 直接把x给打入冷宫
<jiero> bluek: 哦。这样啊。没法。我是不会用没x的linux的。
<jiero> gplfeng: 是吗。我是健忘。
<jiero> gplfeng: 我的记忆力和鱼差不多。
<gplfeng> gplfeng:额~
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀自言自語
<jiero> gplfeng: 看，过几天我就忘了你了。所以需要你的照片，把照片给我吧。
<gplfeng> 没事,我每天提醒你一次,你就忘不了
<wen> 明天我要去拍卖行
<jiero> gplfeng: 没用的。没有印象啊。你就像白纸。
<bluek> 把你mac给拍了？
<wen> 呵呵
<jiero> bluek: 。。。
<wen> 买了字画，要卖掉
<bluek> 明天记得收辣酱
<wen> 对哟
<wen> 我让同事帮我收～～～
<wen> 开心开心
<bluek> 明天应该到了，快递单号发给你了
<Jklmno> 多线程是什么东东啊?创建一个新线程后怎么使用它?
<gplfeng> jiero:白纸........
<wen> 嗯嗯
<jiero> gplfeng: 随处可见的白纸罢了。
<bluek> 去撒尿，然后学习
<gplfeng> jiero:............................
<bluek> bye
<bluek> 我真粗鲁
<gplfeng> bye
<wen> bye
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 你男友 bluek 整天這樣的麼？？
 * jiero 也开溜。
 * jiero 还有3天。
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 天啊，她是我的同学！也是好朋友！
<wen> CyrusYzGTt  哪样
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我倒是想哈
<wen> 是我男性好朋友，可以那么理解
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 去尿尿了
<gplfeng> 猥琐的样粗鲁的样
<wen> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 可以，，  看來 bluek 是你的 藍顏知己，，遲早會升級的
<Jklmno> 女人?这里竟然有女人?
<wen> 这样比会装逼的人要好
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 嗯
<wen> CyrusYzGTt,你很会想象
<wen> 要升级早升了，孩子都要生了
<wen> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 正在看小說，， 剛好有此情節
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<layerbase> 国内有人gae proxy 可以用的么？
<wen> Jklmno，这里难道不能有女人
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 不是這樣的，， 應該說一般會被 吾等 色狼 嚇跑的，，
<Jklmno> 女人.这里基佬比较多
<wen> CyrusYzGTt,不会怕你的
<CyrusYzGTt> wen§ 好吧，， 不惹你，，我去看 愛情動作大片
<wen> 去吧
<mmfei> 有女的o(∩∩)o！。。。要出来冒泡，表示礼貌
<mmfei> 欢迎欢迎。。。
<bluek> 他妈的，我朋友传了一个rar文件过来，害得我要装rar
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ yum install rar unrar
<mmfei> rar好像是必须要装的。。。还有unzip....
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我应该是apt
<metbsd> 我的笔记本一千块卖了
<mmfei> 不然他们给的文档怎么搞啊
<metbsd> 谁要
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 好吧，，自己摸索
<metbsd> 用ubuntu很好的
<mmfei> 啥本？
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我都装好了，我就不想装这个装那个的哈
<bluek> 命令都忘记怎么用了，我记得是-e吧
<mmfei> 下班了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 好吧，， 其實 linux我自己下載的 都是當 綠色軟件運行就是不安裝
<ScarletWolf> 撤~~~
<wen> 拉灯睡觉
<gplfeng> ^.^
<Patrick_DJ> 有人在么?
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有
<Patrick_DJ> 这天好黑啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> 人心也黑了
<gplfeng> 我的心没黑
<Patrick_DJ> 那是什么色?
<gplfeng> 只是花了而已
<CyrusYzGTt> 五顏六色？
<gplfeng> 对
<Ein-lion> 有段时间没来这了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，， 不認識你
<gplfeng> 不认识你
<Ein-lion> 我很少来。不认识我正常。
<gplfeng> 我常來但不冒泡
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人圍觀
<Ein-lion> 各位有在外地过年的经历吗？
<gplfeng> 貧道圍觀
<gplfeng> 木有
<snugglecat> gplfeng, 色心？？
<snugglecat> gplfeng, 你和 CyrusYzGTt 是同同一道观 的么
<gplfeng> 對
<snugglecat> gplfeng, 你和 CyrusYzGTt 是在同一道观 的么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 都是 玄門大道
<gplfeng> 他是我徒弟
<snugglecat> gplfeng, 你也看了道可以逃避 2012????
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 他是我徒孫
<gplfeng> 2012的時候,我會救世
<snugglecat> 俩道士打起来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 繼續圍觀，
<snugglecat> gplfeng, 你是贫道，那我是淫僧
<gplfeng> 去死吧,禿驢
<snugglecat> 张飞？？？
<gplfeng> 我代表太陽消滅你
<gplfeng> 對
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是 铭慧
<snugglecat> 胡敏慧
<snugglecat> 更女人了
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 錯了。。 你填錯名字了，， 發音正確
<Ein-lion> 胡铭晖。
<snugglecat> 没错没错
<snugglecat> 就是 胡铭慧
<snugglecat> 胡敏慧
<snugglecat> 胡铭慧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 证明你是男的， 给照片
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 對了，， 你把我的 姓搞錯了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 侯???
<snugglecat> ho 是啥
<Ein-lion> 吴铭慧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 你不會 香港拼音麼
<snugglecat> 何?? 侯???
<snugglecat> 何铭慧
<snugglecat> 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就算了，，去看 愛情動作大片
<snugglecat> 是啥
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 是何敏慧
<iCookie> if_else: ee
<pocoyo> 有人用 gnome 3 没有的？
<Ein-lion> 我用。
<CyrusYzGTt> f16 x86_64 gnome飄過
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: gnom3?
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯 gnome3.2
<pocoyo> Ein-lion: 右下角那个 removeable devices 的通知能不显示不？
<Ein-lion> 这个，貌似不可以。不知道有没有相关扩展。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 能
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么去？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 右鍵
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: . 不要这个。我意思 每次开机后 让他自动消失。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 你說的是 libreoffice的那個？？
<iCookie> 高人帮个忙 谁可以去这里跟作者交流一下如何在他的软件里添加一个中文词典。 http://zkanji.wordpress.com/2011/11/19/languages-for-zkanji-maybe-with-help/
<caleb-> iCookie: 先提供个合法的词典先
<supercatexpert> iCookie: 加一个辞典的接口就可以了
<iCookie> caleb-: 这是灵格斯提供的词典不知是否可用？
<iCookie> caleb-: 这是灵格斯提供的词典不知是否可用？ http://www.lingoes.cn/zh/dictionary/dict_search.php
<supercatexpert> iCookie: 让用户自己指定辞典文件
<caleb-> 如果是在线词典，随便写个 parser 就可以了吧
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 问题是e文完全不懂啊  这些内容还是靠着谷歌大婶得来的
<iCookie> caleb-: 在线词典倒是有几个 但我希望有个离线的词典。 zkanji这个软件可以背单词（按照日语等级考试的等级分类、还可以按照方言查找）
<caleb-> iCookie: 离线就要有合法词典，不然作者不会收的
<supercatexpert> zkanji, kanji是指汉字么~~~
<supercatexpert> 居然还支持方言? 比如关西语?
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 是的
<iCookie> もちろん
<supercatexpert> いいね
<Patrick_DJ> 看起来archlinux里的flashplugin性能要比ubuntu里的flashplugin性能高啊。在Arch里我的CPU占用只有15-25%之间，但是在Ubuntu是35%-40%。
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 助けてくれませんが
<supercatexpert> 不过这个程序是个Windows程序，虽然我有虚拟机
<supercatexpert> Flash插件让我的X11崩溃数次了
<supercatexpert> 我直接上Flash block了
<caleb-> Patrick_DJ: 用一样的 flash 版本才能比较啊
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert: 我一般是把FF 里的flash add-on禁掉。
<supercatexpert> Flash插件不管哪个版本都是废物
<supercatexpert> 偶尔看视频要这个玩意，所以彻底禁用它不方便
<supercatexpert> 好在一般看视频的Flash倒是不怎么容易出问题
<layerbase> 谁知道中文php irc
<iCookie> supercatexpert: http://www.tagaini.net/　这个有linux版本 和 zkanji 差不多
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert: 嗯。一般用来看youku.com
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: 俺的目的是找个一最快的flash版本。不是为了比较ubuntu或arch哪个的性能高来着，兄台误会了。
<supercatexpert> x64的表示只有最新版的才能用
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 目前我电脑里装的 tagaini jisho 这个软件。 公司电脑里是 zkanji (这个有绿色版，个哦你斯电脑不能安装软件）
<caleb-> Patrick_DJ: adobe flash 只有兩種，lib"gc"flashplayer.so 或是沒  "gc" 的
<supercatexpert> tagainijisho - Japanese dictionary and learning assistant
<supercatexpert> 是这个么?
<supercatexpert> Debian源内发现的
<iCookie> 是的
<caleb-> Patrick_DJ: strings libflashplayer.so | grep LNX 看下版本
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 不是。就是开机/注销时右下角出现的挂载的 removable devices.
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: LNX 11,1,102,55
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 这两个软件都是根据 JMDict 这个词典来开发的。 理论上只要有了日中词典转换方法，这两个软件都能调用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 估計你 自動掛載了。。
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: 版本是 flashplugin-11.1.102.55-1
<CyrusYzGTt> flash-plugin-11.1.102.55-release.x86_64.rpm
<caleb-> Patrick_DJ: 所以要比對 ubuntu / arch 各自的 flash 版本
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 我的系统是 archlinux i686，今天更新了系统。
<caleb-> Patrick_DJ: 有 "gc" 的 flash 只有 google chrome 提供
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 是 google chrome x86才提供，， 64bit還木有的
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-: 我还以为"gc"是garbage collection呢.. 0_0
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk
<Patrick_DJ> sssm: 为什么你们可以上youtube?
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 將 ssh拿來
<supercatexpert> Patrick_DJ: 这个手段就多了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你，不能上youtube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert: 我到现在连youtube的主页长得啥样都不知道，郁闷啊。
<gplfeng> ipv6無壓力
<supercatexpert> Patrick_DJ: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 能上，，不過要 登錄的，，很麻煩。。 木有寫自動腳本
<supercatexpert> SSH Proxy无压力
<supercatexpert> 有VPS带来的好处就是很多
<bony> GAPP也不错
<CyrusYzGTt> freessh freevpn木有壓力。。可是都不討安全，，不是 vps
<supercatexpert> VPS是独立的IP，风险小得多
<bony> vps成本高
<supercatexpert> 是高，不过用途挺多
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ Katy Perry - The One That Got Away 這個麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 在我看來不好看
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: katy化妆后，很吸引me
<bony> ipv6只有教育可以用
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 惡。。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=t5Sd5c4o9UM
<gplfeng> 用隧道也可以用ipv6
<snugglecat> 等会儿子找我算帐了
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ Katy Perry - E.T. ft. Kanye West ??
<bony> 隧道慢
<bony> 意义不大
<gplfeng> 我覺得速度還可以
<bony> 以前在学校用ipv6  挺好的
<gplfeng> 2m小水管隧道就夠用了
<supercatexpert> IPv6也可以用VPN来实现
<bony> 下东西  看电视非常好
<supercatexpert> 无非就是隧道和VPN 2种方式
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: zokr7e给的？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 嗯，， 我自己的是 freevpn 太霸道了就不用，，
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 你给几个有漂亮妹妹的链接
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 木有，，
<supercatexpert> VPN是全局的设置，这个有时候就不方便了……
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ google 幾個plmm
<bony> 恩
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<iCookie> caleb-: 灵格斯的那个词典可用否？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，而且我的 freevpn是可以突破寬帶的，， 本來最大 56kb/s 用了可以有 200kb/s 這個例子
<caleb-> iCookie: 那不是在线的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> iCookie§ 找 星際翻譯的 辭典用吧，， 貌似還有得下載
<iCookie> caleb-: 那个词典是可以下载的。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&feature=related
<caleb-> iCookie: 免费下载还得看 license
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 不看了，，剛剛 關掉代理了。。
<iCookie> CyrusYzGTt: 星际都没用过呢
<caleb-> iCookie: 免费下载 一般还得看是不是可 免费redistribute, 是否有限制 商业使用 等等
<CyrusYzGTt> iCookie§ ,, 那就，， 不太清楚了，，現在 字典都幾乎停止或者關閉了。。
<bony> 星际够用了
<bony> 小巧
<iCookie> caleb-: ...... 这我就不懂了 自己用应该没问题吧
<caleb-> iCookie: 自用 跟 要求作者 不一样啊
<iCookie> caleb-: 那是否可以跟作者要来词典转换的方法 我自己转来自用呢。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269770/
<CyrusYzGTt> iCookie§ ,, 星際也給出 開發字典的工具，，就停止了，， 阿蒙
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的touch收到了哦
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<wzlxx> 问下linxcb-aux.so.0属于哪个包？？
<caleb-> iCookie: 这当然可以，一般写信去，或是在作者的 bug tracker 提要求
<caleb-> wzlxx: dpkg -S linxcb-aux.so.0
<iCookie> caleb-: 可否拜托您老给问问这事？
<caleb-> iCookie: 自己写
<wzlxx> caleb-: 不是debian系
<sssm> caleb-: 为毛google音乐不能用了
<caleb-> wzlxx: 那自己查呗
<sssm> caleb-: 登陆进去后，搜不到音乐，为毛
<wzlxx> 正在进行中……
<iCookie> caleb-: 我要是会e文 能看能写就不麻烦各位了。
<Patrick_DJ> iCookie: 你是哪国的?
<supercatexpert> sssm: 哪个Google音乐?
<iCookie> Patrick_DJ: ........... 这话问的 我的中文表达应该还可以吧。
 * iCookie 像个外国人吗？
<sssm> supercatexpert: music.google.com
<Patrick_DJ> iCookie: 呃，只是好奇问问，没别的意思。
<supercatexpert> sssm: 乃需要先用米国的IP注册才可以
<sssm> supercatexpert: 开着ssh算不
<sssm> supercatexpert: 俺有Gmail
<supercatexpert> 算
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269924/
<supercatexpert> 不过SSH服务器一定要是米国内的
<sssm> supercatexpert: 俺就是开着ssh用俺的Gmail登陆的，进去了，但是搜东西，不知为毛搜不出来
<Patrick_DJ> 大家开发java，是用的什么版本的jdk啊? (1)openjdk6; (2)jdk7-openjdk; (3)sun-jdk
<CyrusYzGTt> 1..
<sssm> supercatexpert: music.google.com里面的free music竟然链接进了market.android.com 俺无语了
<supercatexpert> sssm: Google Music在收到邀请并注册成功后，是不限制使用地域的
<supercatexpert> 没有注册的话就没办法了
<Patrick_DJ> sssm: 你的网络有问题。我可以进
<supercatexpert> 虽然我是注册了，但是我基本用不着它
<sssm> supercatexpert: 俺进去了
<supercatexpert> 我本地都是无损，何必丢那个上面去~~
<sssm> supercatexpert: APE or FLAC or Wav
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac270033/
<sssm> supercatexpert: 哪的资源？
<roylez_> cfy: http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn058/20111203/1415/b_large_hQCI_19eb0001b579125b.jpg
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ pong
<Patrick_DJ> sssm: 我错了。进不了！
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: cc aoe
<sssm> Patrick_DJ: ?
<Patrick_DJ> sssm: 登陆music.google.com后，页面显示：We're sorry. Google Music is currently only available in the United States
<adam8157> roylez_: acfun都打不开了...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCLS_ztGOBk&feature=related 这个是love the way you lie的mv，竟然被。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 死吧
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 老外也搞抄袭？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 不看了， 關掉代理了。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我折腾一个月的test case server，被一个windows team的人给灌了
<roylez_> adam8157: 杀人的心都有了
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 在坐的有没有人是做3D GIS 的?
<adam8157> roylez_: ...没备份?
<sssm> Patrick_DJ: 好像www.google.cn/music没关中文的
<roylez_> adam8157: 备毛，忙成屎样
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269708/ 重福利
<wzlxx> adam8157: linxcb-aux.so.0这个库在xcb-util里？
<adam8157> checking
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAc83CF8Ejk&feature=relmfu   人虽然长得不好看，但声音挺不错的
<adam8157> wzlxx: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=linxcb-aux.so.0&mode=path&suite=stable&arch=any    not found
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你的awesome没挂
<wzlxx> ？
<adam8157> wzlxx: debian sid 没挂啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 想晚上12点去公司上班了
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我去, 今天升级了 别...
<wzlxx> adam8157: arch，挂了我
<adam8157> roylez_: why
<roylez_> adam8157: 重灌
<Kandu> roylez_: 可憐的主席
<adam8157> roylez_: 好可怜
 * Kandu orz roylez_ 表示安慰
<roylez_> adam8157, Kandu 让我踢下消消气
<adam8157> Kandu: lol
<cfy> roylez_: poor chairman
<sssm> eminem为毛今年这么不给力，去年多火爆，今年怎么了
<sssm> 连katy perry今年也。。。
<sssm> 难道今年就没有一张轰动点的专辑
<wzlxx`> adam8157: 看看你的awesome && xcb-util的版本号……………………
<adam8157> 3.4.11-1 0.3.8-1
<wzlxx> 3.4.11-2
<wzlxx> xcb-util libxcb>=1.7  awesome估计要更高版本的libxcb我估计
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhpTv2s_JBY&feature=fvwrel
<supercatexpert> Patrick_DJ: 需要米国IP才可以注册
<cao627> a
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert: 被鄙视了。
<Patrick_DJ> 大家在ubuntu下用的默认图片查看器叫什么名字啊？
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家在ubuntu下用的默认图片查看器叫什么名字啊？ 我用pacman -Ss image 搜得眼睛都花了。
<crazypig> google music找个免费米国VPN，通过验证即可免代理使用了。
<gplfeng> Gwenview
<CyrusYzGTt> eog
<crazypig> 貌似，google music是google少数几个无需代理即可使用的网络产品。
<crazypig> 之一。
<snowshow> shotwell
<Patrick_DJ> gplfeng: gwenview是手动装的吧。我以前在ubuntu下也装过。但是arch下的pacman找不到该软件。不知道哪里有源码可以让我下载来编译。
<snowshow> pacman -S shotwell
<snowshow> 直接装个照片管理器
<Patrick_DJ> snowshow: 好难用啊。其实我是想要ubuntu默认自带的那个，有个简单的编辑功能。算了，我还是虚拟个ubuntu好了。 0_0
<czj> q
<gplfeng> GNOME 之眼图像查看器。
<Patrick_DJ> 终于找到了，叫gthumb。不过还是要谢谢大家。 :D
<supercatexpert> eog
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert: eog是什么?
<supercatexpert> eyes of GNOME
<wzlxx> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3627147-1-1.html
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert: 了解。
<xwsoul>  纳尼..
<yujinnboy> 这天气，感觉好压抑
<zhoupeng-HP> 想问下我的pidgin里面没有qq选项怎么办啊？
<Freebuilder> 今晚早點睡
<Twinkleor> 有人在
<Twinkleor> hello?
<zhoupeng-HP>  想问下我的pidgin里面没有qq选项怎么办啊？
<Danielfeng> bash if可以判断两个文件相同？
<cfy> Danielfeng: 定义相同
<Danielfeng> cfy：定义？其实我想比较这两个文件的第一行字符是否一致
<cfy> Danielfeng: 就第一行？
<Danielfeng> 嗯
<cfy> Danielfeng: 判断file type是否相同？
<Danielfeng> bash可以读第一行到变量？
<cfy> Danielfeng: 用head
<cfy> head -n 1
<Danielfeng> cfy：是判读ip是否相同
<Danielfeng> 然后赋值到变量？
<cfy> Danielfeng: ip?
<Danielfeng> 嗯，其实就想比较第一行字符串是否相同
<Danielfeng> 当a和b一样时候执行发送邮件命令
<Ucarenya> .
<snugglecat> 怎么中央2一专家说臭氧是嗅氧
<ofan> snugglecat: 因为2
<mazenvoy> 我是傻逼
<mazenvoy> 测试，我是傻逼
<Evanescence> 测试,你是傻逼
<Gun^Rose> @@~
<caozhijie> @@~
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<dumb1224> 怎么样让irssi highlight 链接?
<mao> 编译c时，有没有把系统调用的代码编译进去?
<ofan> 没有
<mao> ofan: 比如我调用了open函数，objdump -S a.o,看到了这样的信息
<mao> ofan: 80483fc:e8 f7 fe ff ff       call   80482f8 <open@plt>
<ofan> mao: 链接信息而已
<mao> 080482f8 <open@plt>:80482f8:ff 25 00 a0 04 08    jmp    *0x804a000
<mao> ofan: 但是为什么能在前面找到open的代码
<ofan> 只是链接 没有代码
<caozhijie> ？？？？
<mao> ofan: 那是不是在不同的linux内核上，系统调用的地址会不一样，甚至有可能汇编代码也不一样
<ofan> mao: 不会
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<mao> ofan: 既然只是链接信息，加入我修改了内核，那么objdump的输出信息应该不同啊。不明白...
<mao> ofan: 假如
<ofan> obj和最终执行的不一样
<mao> ofan: 是不是虚拟地址的概念
<ofan> 程序外部调用考的是ABI,只要编译器版本差不太多，ABI不会变
<ofan> mao: no
<supercatexpert> C++ ABI就有可能要变了
<supercatexpert> C的ABI是和编译器基本无关的
<ofan> 怎么变？
<mao> ofan: supercatexpert :谢谢了，我再学习学习吧
<ofan> c库的ABI mismatch的情况多得是
<Mr_hoo>  :o ,opera¾¹È»¿ÉÒÔirc
<supercatexpert> C++的ABI主要是要考虑命名修饰的问题
<mao> ofan: 是不是可以这样理解obj输出是根据ABI得到的结果，那么对于有相同ABI的系统，obj的输出都是一样的，至于真正执行时是什么样子不一定，ABI层屏蔽了下面差异
<mouli__> ABI 是关于动态链接库的。 静态链接才会把代码附加到调用的程序上
<Kandu> mouli__: 真的嗎?
<mouli__> Kandu, 试 链接 静态链接库 你就会发现你的程序 大小 会大很多
<mouli__> 动态链接是动态加载的
<mao> mouli__: 那内核代码呢
<mouli__> mao 你是动态链接的libc ..
<mao> mouli__: 如果执行了系统调用呢
<supercatexpert> 系统调用是由libc代为执行的吧
<mouli__> mao 具体的系统调用 system_call 陷于到内核中
<supercatexpert> 基本只有自己写汇编才会直接使用系统调用
<mao> 陷入到内核，然后就是内核代码在执行了？
<mouli__> 对
<mouli__> 不是所用的api 都会用到系统调用
<mouli__> 比如字符的处理 在用户空间就可以了
<jervis> http://adam8157.info/ 是你的站吧
<mouli__> 但是比如你打开文件 用open 那就会系调用
<jervis> shit，居然闪了
<mouli__> 实际的实现是内核代码了
<mao> mouli__:是不是这样， 我们一般用的系统调用，比如open，是库函数提供的，然后由这些库函数调用内核代码,包括传递参数等等
<mouli__> mao 基本是这样的。 取决于具体的实现
<mao> mouli__: 这些函数是在应用程序和内核代码之间的代理？
<mouli__> 先前面说的 你用一个库去处理字符串
<mouli__> 这个不会有系统调用
<mouli__> 看具体的实现
<mao> mouli__: 哦，那些open,write,fork,exec族等等应该就属于前者吧
<mouli__> 是的。 你可以察看linux 的系统调用列表
<supercatexpert> open这些最后还是给驱动处理的
<mouli__> mao, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/kernel/syscall/part1/appendix.html
<mao> mouli__: 谢谢了，明白了一些。还得多看书，多向高人请教阿
<Kandu> mao: 你沒寫 asm, 自然需要庫來包裝下，既然是庫，自然有動態和靜態之分。靜態的，就有置入，動態的就沒。而且 os 提供的功能，不一定是系統調用，比如 open fork 這些
<supercatexpert> 貌似我记得驱动的Module里面有open,write等的实现
<mouli__> 最后会到实际驱动的实现 这个已经在内核部分了
<Kandu> mao: 所以看有沒系統調用，得看具體 os, 和庫，還有連結方式
<mao> Kandu: 我犯了一个致命的错误，我一直以为open,fork就是系统调用
<Kandu> mao: open fork 在 linux 上系統調用，在其他 UNIX 上可能就不是系統調用，這個看過 posix 的應該明白
<Kandu> mao: 在 linux 上確實是系統調用
<mao> Kandu: 他们不是被包装成了库吗
<Kandu> mao: 嗯，庫裡進行系統調用了
<Kandu> mao: 如果你靜態連結的話，就置入了進行系統調用的代碼(linux 上)
<mao> Kandu: 明白了，比如exec族由库提供的函数有好几个，但是其实执行的是一个系统调用
<Kandu> mao: 嗯，在 Linux 上是系統調用
<mao> Kandu: 谢谢，受教了
<mao> mouli__: 谢谢啦
<mouli__> 不客气
<Kandu> mao: 比如 minix 的話，也遵守 posix 但它在庫中還會把 exec 再轉成 send (此處 exec 就不是系統調用，只有 send 系統調用)
<mao> Kandu: 具体实现不同，会不一样。明白
<Kandu> mao: XD 都怪 posix 太靈活了
 * Kandu  睡去。晚安，各位牛
<mao> 谢谢各位，晚安了，睡觉了
<flh> hi
<flh> hi
<flh> ChanServ: hi
<saYu1> hi
<knownbad> low
<knownbad> in fact, very low.
<ofan_> yoyoyoyo
<ubw_> 有人知道一些可以做音频整合的开源库或者开源软件吗？
<knownbad> ofan_: you must be freezing your butt off there.
<knownbad> eat or west coast?
<Jagdwurst> ubw_: audacity? 啥叫音频整合?
<ubw_> Jagdwurst: 就是一个音乐文件中插入另外一段音乐
<Jagdwurst> ubw_: audacity 能做，windows 下我也放弃 goldwave 了，audacity 更牛屄更专业。  如果就两段直接穿插，mplayer 也能做，直接手写也很快
<ubw_> Jagdwurst: 好的，我看看
<ubw_> Jagdwurst: 3Q
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 找房东理论去了...
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 咋了？
<alvin_rxg> atrinik 玩起来好孤独啊……
<may1i> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<alvin_rxg> may1i: 想JJ了？ xD
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac138269/
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/GZt7c 就这破游戏，我都玩了半天……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Kabel 1 在讲韩国泡菜？
<larry00> morning
<larry00> everyone
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 去玩玩房东的那只母狗，去见见房东还没高考的女儿
<Jagdwurst> 那只臭狗，见人就粘，从不洗澡...
<knownbad> 那女儿呢？
<knownbad> 怎么只说了一半呢？
<Jagdwurst> 是外孙女，不打扮长的是蚩尤的女版; 打扮后看着还行，毕竞是小罗粒。 可惜不像臭狗那样会粘人...
<knownbad> 介绍给松鼠
<Jagdwurst> 行，下次他过来的时候
<alvin_rxg1> usb 挂了，重启……
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 为啥叫它松鼠?
<knownbad> http://www.chipmunks.com/
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你何故被赋值为松鼠?
<knownbad> 屁话，那是升值
<alvin_rxg> 上头的链接
<Jagdwurst> 晕。。。我可怜的流量吶....
<knownbad> 我自个都是其中一个，以前的名字叫 theodore。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: head 一下就知道了。没必要全文
<knownbad> 哦，那是 flash。
<knownbad> 这个好了。  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_and_the_Chipmunks
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你出名了， google 里搜 alvin 第一页就有你的 google+
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> 就说了是升值。
<alvin_rxg> nani...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那是针对你出名的啊……我这没呢
<alvin_rxg> 晕，最后一个
<knownbad> 妈的，ibus to qt 是那里出错了。  skype 不能上 ibus。
<larry00> 我也没有找到 alvin的 google + 啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 有了吧 :D
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 可以的哇 http://uploadpie.com/lL7jp
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 嗯
<knownbad> alvin 是全世界最有名的松鼠。
<alvin_rxg> 叫 alvin 的又不止我一个……
<knownbad> 我是 arch64.
<knownbad> debian-testing 下没问题。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没有，google是针对性搜索的。chromium 开隐身或者 firefox private 搜索都没有
<knownbad> 咦，你给了提示。  不是 qt 而是 skype 的问题。  qtconfig 和 qt3config 都没问题。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我没登录 google 啊。。。 自从 googlereader 改版后，我就不再需要登录 google 的网页了
<knownbad> 但忽视了 lib32 的问题。  可能还是那里的 qt。。。。
<knownbad> 今早降温到3c。
<knownbad> 骑着摩托车觉得膝盖栋僵了。
<alvin_rxg> 5°C
<Jagdwurst> 想吃饼的时候，把馒头拍扁了当饼吃；想吃面的时候，拿梳子把馒头梳几下当面吃，想吃冰淇淋的时候，把馒头放窗外冻冻再吃，想吃饼干的时候，把馒头烤脆了再吃；想吃汉堡的时候，把馒头包在纸里，把纸打开再吃。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里skype随便打fcit
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里skype随便打fcitx
<gebjgd> roylez: 靠.这是什么东西啊
<gebjgd> roylez: 晚饭都没有胃口了
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 凡是 gebjgd 用的东西都是好东西，凡是 gebjgd 不用的东西都是差东西 ———— 两个凡是
<knownbad> 啊，找到原因了。   export 没收到。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 屁话，我上次试用了也不怎么样。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没胃口？  怀孕同情症状？  老婆有了？
<alvin_rxg> 恭喜
<alvin_rxg> congratz
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 年轻人你很有前途
<knownbad> 从 terminal 开 skype 就可以。
<knownbad> 我去设定 xprofile 看看。
<Jagdwurst> ....神马系统 profile 都要分这么多个?
<alvin_rxg> 也没听说过 xprofile
<knownbad> 从 menu 开就不行。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 你从啥启动 gui 的?
<alvin_rxg> slim
<knownbad> slim to lxde
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 我用 kdm , 只用设置 .profile
<alvin_rxg> SLIME
<gebjgd> knownbad: slim写.xinitrc
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨
<knownbad> 就是不想用 gdm。
<Jagdwurst> 也不用 gdm, 但用 kdm...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还有lxdm xdm kdm lightdm呢
<knownbad> 记得以前 xinit 被 ignor.
<knownbad> 我一个一个试试。
<gebjgd> knownbad: .xinitrc
<gebjgd> knownbad: slim正常
<knownbad> 你不是说声卡独占问题？
<alvin_rxg> 我是一只小小鸟～～～ 我有一只小小鸟～～～
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的老本子没事
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我没说声卡独占问题.我的asus有dummy device问题.如果不用gdm
<alvin_rxg> 我，没有任何问题。所以好久没折腾了啊。。
<knownbad> 等等回来
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurs1: 你差不多得改下 alternate_nick 了。。
<Jagdwurs1> 老断网
<alvin_rxg> 真把 alternate_nick 改成 sucks 了？
<sucks> 哪改的 alternate_nick?
<alvin_rxg> sucks: 就是 irssi 的命令啊， /set alternate_nick <new nick>
<sucks> 哦，我不止上 freenode, 每个服务器都不一样
<sucks> 这里有个 sucks 名字，其它的没有
<alvin_rxg> 嗯…… irssi 没有单独服务器配置的…… weechat 倒是针对一个服务器一个配置
<alvin_rxg> alternate_nick 只能写一个…
<sucks> irssi 也能单独服务器
<alvin_rxg> 可以吗？
<sucks> 而且也没人规定只能一个 alternate_nick
<sucks> 不想折腾，反正 freenode 认识我的就这么几个人
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<sucks> 继续看天涯小说
<alvin_rxg> 我是 urbanterror 呢，还是 spoj 呢？……
<sucks> 天涯上作家成群
<sucks> .....
<alvin_rxg> 还有个实验报告，还有一周半交
<sucks> 游戏我己经好久没开了
<sucks> 其他的程序还维护不过来，没时间 spoj..
<alvin_rxg> 多少程序啊？
<sucks> 实验报告都是一个到两个晩上速成的
<sucks> 战线拉的太长
<alvin_rxg> 我速成不了， latex 不怎么会。一般写写写写开 openoffice 了……
<sucks> 这个月底又要交 mimo radar & beamforming 的 seminararbeit 了， 到现在只找了几张 paper 和 dissertation, 还没来的及看
<sucks> 用不用  latex 都一样。
<sucks> 主要我的图都是 eps, 放 word 里不好看，
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<sucks> 反正现在 word 的 vi 模拟器也有许多，配上点宏，和用 vim 写 latex 手感差别不大
<sucks> 但我那些图都是  mp 的，连 pdflatex 用起来都不爽。 mptopdf 内存太小，如果用latex 先做成 dvi
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<sucks> alvin_rxg: 现在 visual studio,  word 这些都有 vi 的模拟器，早就用上了。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<sucks> alvin_rxg: 上半年看我那 betreuer 直接用 word 的快㨗键，写起来也飞快。我那时才知道原来 word 也是能高效输入的
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<gebjgd> 垃圾pulseaudio
<sucks> 而且 vimscript 和 vbscript/vba 丑的半斤八两
<gebjgd> 和gdm勾搭成奸
<alvin_rxg> 垃圾
<sucks> 垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: slim lxdm kdm lightdm xdm都上了.不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能gdm
<sucks> .......
<sucks> 为啥 kdm 也不行?
<alvin_rxg> 它没说要 gdm 啊   http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/pulseaudio/
<gebjgd> sucks: 认不出声卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用gdm找不到设备.
<sucks> gebjgd: 怎么算认出声卡?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 关于 pulseaudio 你装了哪些设备？
<sucks> gebjgd: 有个ko模块不就行了...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 关于 pulseaudio 你装了哪些软件包？
<gebjgd> sucks: alvin_rxg 没有声卡.只有dummy device
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pulseaudio没了
<sucks> gebjgd: 哪里看到的?
<gebjgd> sucks: pavucontrol
<sucks> gebjgd: 加载声卡模块和pulseaudio没关系啊
<sucks> gebjgd: 没用过 pavucontrol
<gebjgd> sucks: 那就不知道l额
<sucks> 好像没装过
<gebjgd> sucks: alsautils也找不到
<sucks> 从来都用 alsamixer
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 关于 pulseaudio 你装了哪些软件包？
<sucks> alsautils 退伍好几年了
<sucks> alsautils 在 alsa 进内核后就渐渐消失了...不知为啥
<alvin_rxg> alsa-utils 我有在用。
<alvin_rxg> awesome 使用 amixer 调节音量
<sucks> amixer 还在  alsa-utils 里?
<sucks> 那大概我也有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pulseaudio-alsa
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pulseaudio
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没了
<sucks> 不过  alsaconf 好像没了
<sucks> gebjgd: 你用 alsamixer 能看到设备吗?
<gebjgd> sucks: pulseaudio现在接管
<sucks> gebjgd: pulseaudio 也是接到 alsa 上的
<gebjgd> sucks: 用gdm能看到
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 刚看了一个上古时代的porn..
<fivesheep> 差不多一百年前的.
<gebjgd> sucks: 我换dm实验下
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: alsamixer => F6 => 换个声卡
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 给个
<sucks> gebjgd: alsamixer 里按  f6
<fivesheep> http://www.tnaflix.com/amateur-porn/1920s-Antique-Porn-Bastille-Day/video100879?ref=rel
<gebjgd> sucks: alvin_rxg gdm下可以
<fivesheep> 那时候还是无声时代. 配了快乐的音乐
<gebjgd> 换dm试试
<alvin_rxg> 机器人不在啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sucks 牛逼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sucks 看不见
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sucks 只有gdm能看到
<alvin_rxg> 牛逼
<sucks> 我用 pulseaudio 完全是被逼的，这些软件都上了 pulseaudio 了……
<gebjgd> 显然
<gebjgd> 继续gdm
<gebjgd> asus这本子真牛逼
<gebjgd> 触摸板被内核认成鼠标
<gebjgd> 都无法屏蔽
<gebjgd> 服了
<sucks> gebjgd: 内核有触摸板的模块? 好久没设置内核了，记不起来了
<gebjgd> sucks: 我没自己编译.但是arch的默认内核认为那是鼠标
<alvin_rxg> 屏蔽鼠标？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: how?
<sucks> gebjgd: 怎么个认为鼠标？ 我不记得内核里有个触摸板的模块，触摸屏倒是有
<gebjgd> sucks: 没有触摸板
<gebjgd> sucks: 当成鼠标
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是synptics
<sucks> gebjgd: 触摸板我向来用鼠标的模块的，如果没记错的话
<sucks> gebjgd: 究竟它是触模板还是鼠标，是由 X 的 driver 决定的
<alvin_rxg> yo, 还能是啥？
<gebjgd> sucks: 鼠标 不是触摸板
<sucks> ? 没弄明白
<alvin_rxg> rm /dev/input/mice
<sucks> 20:31 < gebjgd> 触摸板被内核认成鼠标
<alvin_rxg> sucks: xD
<gebjgd> sucks: dmesg没有触摸板模块
<gebjgd> sucks: 内核问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dmesg 怎么找 触摸板？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: grep
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dmesg | grep touchpad ?
<sucks> [    3.015245] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04753/0x200000/0x0
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没有
<sucks> 但这纯粹是硬件的标识，和模块没关系
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那 grep  啥？
<sucks> 可能你那硬件就不叫这东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sucks 那叫什么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mouse
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找到2个
<sucks> gebjgd: 你直接说你想干啥?  否则绕弯子
<sucks> 白费力
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/7mk2es-80861?raw
<gebjgd> sucks: 屏蔽那个touchpad
<alvin_rxg> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是都 gdm 了么？不能直接开那啥 gnome-control-center 之类的东西关啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: synapitcs说没有设备
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明白了?
<sucks> gebjgd: 看 x 的记录
<sucks> gebjgd:  X.log 之类的，
<alvin_rxg> 怀疑是 elantech
<sucks> 415 [    46.359] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)
<sucks> gebjgd: 先确定装了 xorg-x11-drv-synaptics 之类的包
<sucks> gebjgd: x 才能认出来
<gebjgd> sucks: 装了
<gebjgd> sucks: 认不出来
<sucks> gebjgd: 内核不分触模板和鼠标的，如果没记错的话
<sucks> gebjgd: 那 X.log 里说神马?
<sucks> gebjgd: 不管认没认出来，肯定有说
<alvin_rxg> 他找不到 X.log  xD
<sucks> xD
<sucks> 今天暖气发疯了，烧起来风声贼大
<alvin_rxg> 风声？
<gebjgd> sucks: configured as mouse
<alvin_rxg> 好简练
<sucks> 嗯，直接烧火的。就在身边。 下面进空气，上面直接烟囱排气
<gebjgd> sucks: (II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Configuring as mouse
<alvin_rxg> 不是 synaptics 也不是 elantech ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买个x101h你就和我一样了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 骂傻逼asus
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我那是 elantech 啊
<sucks> gebjgd: 改 xorg.conf(.d) 把它强奸为触摸板
<gebjgd> sucks: 没有xorg.conf
<alvin_rxg> elantech 也要强奸 xorg.conf 的，不然没法 tap
<gebjgd> sucks: 改mouse?
<sucks> gebjgd: 我知道，现在都是 edev 了，不用手写 xorg.conf
<alvin_rxg> 然后查了下 man synaptics 好多东东～
<sucks> gebjgd: 但肯定有个 xorg.conf.d 之类的
<gebjgd> sucks: 我看看mouse的配置文件
<knownbad> 烧碳自杀
<sucks> gebjgd: 你用以前产 xorg.conf 的命令，生成个模板，把需要的部分复制出来就行了。不必细查 man
<knownbad> 台湾很流行的
<sucks> knownbad:  ...
<gebjgd> sucks: 算了吧.还是强奸mouse容易
<sucks> synaptic 专利很贵。 我还想用别的牌子呢...
<sucks> gebjgd: .... 改起来很快的，都用 arch 了，从前应该改过
<knownbad> 强奸mouse？
<sucks> lol
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<gebjgd> sucks: 不用xorg.conf
<knownbad> 为何不强奸猫呢？
<ofan> 深夜档都起床了
<gebjgd> ofan: 买个asus x101h吧
<sucks> 我也不用 xorg.conf
<ofan> gebjgd: 没钱啊
<sucks>  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<sucks> 一般都自己要改这个目录的...
<knownbad> ofan: 那就别低价卖vpn.  开始涨价吧。
<ofan> knownbad: 涨价没人买
<ofan> 低价都没有
<knownbad> 卖屁股吧。
<gebjgd> sucks: 改哪个文件?
<sucks> 卖嘴
<sucks> gebjgd: 在 /etc/X(11)/xorg.conf.d/ 下面加个文件，写上你触摸板的信息就好了
<knownbad> 国内消费习惯还不到达这个阶段。
<knownbad> 看牙医去。
<gebjgd> sucks: 给个文档
<sucks> gebjgd: 从前不查文档...直接产个 xorg.conf, 把鼠标、触摸板的部分单独复制出来就好了。文档的话可能 man xorg.conf 里有
<gebjgd> sucks: 不用
<sucks> gebjgd: 也可能在  man synaptics 里
<gebjgd> sucks: 上了fspc了
<gebjgd> sucks: 问题解决
<sucks> 杯具了，每天晩上都看一整晩的天涯， 论文也不写....
<musicme> me#
<alvin_rxg> “不过GFW现在还是运行得很好，工作能力还有很大潜力可挖，唯一害怕的就是DDoS死撞墙。”
<gebjgd> fuck
<gebjgd> 要打kernel patch
<gebjgd> 靠.我忍了
<gebjgd> mlgbd
<fivesheep> ofan: 你要先去twitter成为意见领袖, 然后你的服务就有人买了
<ofan> fivesheep: 未必啊
<ofan> 很奇怪twitter上的人都怎么上twitter的，买个vpn什么都不会搞
<fivesheep> ofan: 有些免费的东西
<fivesheep> 世界之窗 之类
<fivesheep> ofan: tor现在还能用不?
<ofan> 不好用
<ofan> 国内不能用
<fivesheep> 还有一部分人用ssh tunnel.
<fivesheep> 不过怎么说, 还是openvpn方便. 配合我以前弄那个分割ip的东西. 大部分情况下都比较流畅.
<fivesheep> 也就某些网站需要单独对待
<alvin_rxg> sucks: 新的 ssh tunnel http://www.freehttptunnel.com/
<sucks> alvin_rxg: 我现在上网都成奢望了，还 ssh
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 真悲剧，题目我都没看懂……  http://www.spoj.pl/problems/NGM/
<Jagdwurst> 题目还行，一眼看不出神马类型的题。数论?
<Jagdwurst> 这么多 0 秒的，做了排不到第一了...
<alvin_rxg> 不是，它那 next move 的数值是怎么确定的。。任意小于桌面上的值还是啥？……
<Jagdwurst> 是dp还是数论?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 减掉里而随便取个数字..
<alvin_rxg> 那每次都取当前值 n - 2 不就行了
<alvin_rxg> 不对。。
<alvin_rxg> grr 反正没理解
<Jagdwurst> 晕，这么简单...
<alvin_rxg> 简单说不管当前数值多大，只要把它缩小到个位数就行了。但具体的问题是，我没看懂。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 只能取现成的数字之一（个位、十位、百位...）
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 谁第一个缩小到个位，谁就输啦..
<alvin_rxg> aha "digit"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额.垃圾触摸板.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch wiki上有文章骂
<Jagdwurst> 嗯，垃圾
<Jagdwurst> 送给我吧
<alvin_rxg> 还是不懂啊…………
<alvin_rxg> 14 ===> 14 - 4 == 10 ===> 10 - 10 == 0 这样？
<Jagdwurst> 不能 -10
<Jagdwurst> 只能 -1
<Jagdwurst> = 9
<alvin_rxg> 为啥不能？
<Jagdwurst> digit
<Jagdwurst> ziffer
<alvin_rxg> 14-4=10 => 10-1=9 ?
<Jagdwurst> ja
<alvin_rxg> 9-9=0?
<Jagdwurst> ja
<alvin_rxg> from the written integer any *non-zero* digit is subtracted 不懂。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 就是说不能  10 -0 = 10
<alvin_rxg> 那 10-10=0 可以咯？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 只能 10 - 1 = 9
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 侬要多看书啦...
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉笨蛋啦
<Jagdwurst> 不可以
<Jagdwurst> 只能减 digit
<alvin_rxg> fine. 就是 只能减该数值里含有的 digit 1<=x<=9
<gebjgd> hohoho 问题解决
<gebjgd> xinput set-int-prop 14 "Device Enabled" 8 0
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你怎么每天都有问题要解决
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没办法 asus的本子各色
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 刚买的新电脑?
<alvin_rxg> 我那 eeepc 刚买的时候，没问题啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩 上网本
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 富二代,,,
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你上班了也是富二代了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的那个是synaptic的?
<alvin_rxg> elantech
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: asus怎么现在这么喜欢用偏口的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 等洗脚水的时候就写好了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 试着用 brainfuck 写
<alvin_rxg> 11-19, 18->20, 19->21
<alvin_rxg> 逆向能得到的数据很少
<alvin_rxg> 就这么逆向去凑数据了……
<alvin_rxg> Leona Levwis - Bleeding Love
<Jagdwurs1> 又断网了， tmd
<alvin_rxg> 地板在晃……
<Jagdwurs1> ....
<Jagdwurs1> 为啥?
<alvin_rxg> 怀疑那家伙在“跳”
<fivesheep>  xoxo
<Jagdwurs1> ...
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: bash 保守的写法要 7 行...
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<Jagdwurs1> 我看 bash 就只有一个交，我交一个排第二...
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: http://pastebin.com/qWupyncS
<alvin_rxg> 看不懂
<Jagdwurs1> 你们楼下没老头?
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> 搞定了
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 还有东西要搞定?
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 没了
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 触摸板问题解决
<jagdwurst> 哦
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 绑到快捷键上了.直接关闭该设备
<jagdwurst> 我的触摸板比鼠标好用，不关闭..
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 不行.打字会碰到
<jagdwurst> 我的只要左右手不交叉，就不会碰到
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 上网本.小
<gebjgd> 很容易碰到
<jagdwurst> 而且现在触摸板很先进，能辨断的出是手掌碰的还是手指
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 我的不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111207/117599.html
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那东东能玩什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在下载
<alvin_rxg> 全 webapp 的能玩什么？
<alvin_rxg> webqq ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: webqq真慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 死活打不开
<alvin_rxg> 那不然什么? webqq 也是个 web app
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎用opera开turbomode 就能打开webqq了
<alvin_rxg> turbo 那个， cookies 怎么算的？
<gebjgd> 洗澡去.回来那lime就下载好了.灌到u盘上试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很少用opera
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过确实快了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在全速下载lime
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好久没用dockstar了
<alvin_rxg> ..
<alvin_rxg> 不是说 irssi  都在 dockstar 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: å°±weechat
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好久没用irssi了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好久没用它bt了
<gebjgd> ohoho
<gebjgd> 下载完毕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那里能用gtkqq么?
<alvin_rxg> gtkqq ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 泥土了
<alvin_rxg> 不知道什么
<knownbad> 有这种烂货？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 出了一段时间了
<knownbad> 噢，是有呢。
<knownbad> 无所谓了，老婆也喜欢 skype 而且快来了。
<knownbad> qq 是国家一统天下的工具。
<knownbad> 天下无敌的监听工具。
<knownbad> 可惜贱猫死。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你不是也用么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定了.....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重启试试看
<alvin_rxg> o?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门 无法启动
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再dd一遍
<gebjgd> 额.忘记解压了
<knownbad> 我没。死不承认。
<knownbad> 我被逼的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没什么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠.直接把zip dd过去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 傻了
<knownbad> 没用QQ
<gebjgd> 重启
<alvin_rxg> jagdwurst: 排行第一的 TEXT 是啥语言…… http://www.spoj.pl/ranks/PIGBANK/
<jagdwurst> 打不开...
<jagdwurst> gebjgd: dd 还要敲参数，麻烦。 直接 cat 然后 sync 一下不就行了..
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 就是直接的文本文件
<alvin_rxg> ._. 就是直接提交答案？
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 他可以一个一个的凑出答案，再用 txt 交上去
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<jagdwurst> 怎么都挑简单的做....
<jagdwurst> dp 题..
<alvin_rxg> 我按人数排序而已
<alvin_rxg> 对我来说都不知道的
<alvin_rxg> 啥是 dp
<jagdwurst> dynamic programming | dynamische programmmierung
<alvin_rxg> o
<jagdwurst> 经典的像背包问题
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你也不知道？
<jagdwurst> gebjgd: 从来用 cat, 很少用 dd, dd 记不住参数
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 向来用d
<gebjgd> jagdwurst: 向来用dd
<jagdwurst> dd 只有在限长度的时候用... 否则要跟一堆参数，麻烦
<gebjgd> ?
<gebjgd> 不需要跟一堆参数啊
<alvin_rxg>   #bs=...
<jagdwurst> 记不住那几个参数的缩写
<gebjgd> dd的参数太简单了
<jagdwurst> 而且 linux 下和 unix 下又不完全一样..
<jagdwurst> 之前用 hp-ux 留下阴影了
<alvin_rxg> jagdwurst: 那啥动态规划啊一些算法之类的，图书馆借啥书呢？
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: introduce to algorithm
<alvin_rxg> ok, 我看看
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 厚厚一本，最NB的教材。但我估计你不会坚持看滴
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 这个spoj的题目 和 eulerproject 有什么区别
<alvin_rxg> ._. 超过500页真可能不会看的
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: spoj 是一般的 onlinejudge，但优点是支持大多数语言
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 这书有配套视频课程的
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: eulerproject 多是数学题
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> eurlerproject做完25题之后 就没去过了 - -"
<fivesheep> 都几年前的事情了
<alvin_rxg> 然后现在是电工？
<jagdwurst> ？
<fivesheep> 甚至失业了
<alvin_rxg> 好惨
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 电工?
<jagdwurst> 那不是传说中我的未来职业...
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 不是. 我只是个灯泡安装工人, 曾经..
<jagdwurst> 那个也 NB, 还要学泥水瓦匠
<jagdwurst> 一般电工不会
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 按照平均一天3个房子, 15个灯泡计算. 工作了14个月. 每月大概20天那样去算
<fivesheep> ~20*14*15*3
<fivesheep> 大概也安装了 13000 个节能灯泡了
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 那现在呢?
<fivesheep> 现在失业咯
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 不信..
<fivesheep> 真的
<fivesheep> 我主动辞职的. 但即使我不辞职. 最多也就干到这个月16号
<fivesheep> 因为整个地区都已经服务完毕
<fivesheep> 大概是装了 15000 个灯泡左右. 我的数据比平均的要高一些
<alvin_rxg> 该地区完成了还有别的地区哇
<jagdwurst> 会门手艺技术总有地方高就的
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 西雅图就这么大
<alvin_rxg> oh. 不是跑全美
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 傻子都会装灯泡啊
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 不是全国性的
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 你们不用鋪电线吗?
<fivesheep> 只是上门装灯泡
<jagdwurst> 那样的话，要么再找机会裝灯泡，要么转别的工种。毕竟像你这样能自己养活自己了，多好。 哪像我和 alvin_rxg， 还吃着家里的
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 得读书去. 年纪大, 但没办法. 新移民的生活是艰苦的
<fivesheep> 但最少不用成天呼吸PM2.5
<fivesheep> 这点很不错
<jagdwurst> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: rubbish
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: xD
<mugebjgd> chromeos
<alvin_rxg> oh 那书是 mit 的
<jagdwurst> 每天晩上看天涯看到零晨两点....生活糜烂啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还能输入中文
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 那书我貌似看了一大半, 然后因为别的事情 没继续看了  - -"
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是不能ssh
<alvin_rxg>  - -!
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 省省吧
<fivesheep> 倒是简单.. art of computer programming 是看不下去
<jagdwurst> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> art of couputer programming 那书图书馆好像有
<fivesheep> 数学没一定水准
<jagdwurst> 如果先前有基础，那本 algorithm 看起来很快的
<fivesheep> 大概看不了
<fivesheep> algorithm那书容易看一些
<jagdwurst> taocp 一眼都没看过
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就一个垃圾浏览器
<fivesheep> 说来, taocp 还是为数不多的, 我移民搬家的时候一起带来美国的
<fivesheep> 我想 大概某一天我会看
<jagdwurst> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我正在chromeos上
<jagdwurst> 书店都没几个卖的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: xD
<jagdwurst> 我要看也图书馆里借了
<fivesheep> 还有本 Artificial Intelligence
<fivesheep> 这书我最近倒是看了不少, 因为网上那个AI课程
<fivesheep> 刚好是作者讲授
<jagdwurst> artificial intelligence 的书， 我这里一堆 ，但不是特别感兴趣
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 你应该参加一下网上那个课程
<fivesheep> 讲得很好
<fivesheep> eye opener
<jagdwurst> 都是教授送的或者图书管里一块钱两块钱买的
<alvin_rxg> introduce to algorithms @amazon.com => 11 new from $13.99
<mugebjgd> 睡觉
<fivesheep> 3rd
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 你说 ai?
<fivesheep> 对
<fivesheep> ai-class.org
<fivesheep> 不过快上完了
<fivesheep> 还有两周
<fivesheep> 一周多
<jagdwurst> 上网太奢侈...
<jagdwurst> 15€/GB
<fivesheep> 没unlimited的么
<alvin_rxg> $67.99 ...
<fivesheep> 但知识无价
<fivesheep> 真他妈贵
<fivesheep> 我这19
<jagdwurst> 过了 1GB 只有 64kbit/s 的速度，可以和当年 56k 拨号上网比了
<fivesheep> 我这19  12m/850k
<fivesheep> 不过连电话套餐 要80
<alvin_rxg> 呐，他那是无线网络
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<fivesheep> 高级
<fivesheep> 这无线的大概也是 19
<fivesheep> 4G
<fivesheep> 不过速度不稳定
<fivesheep> 快的时候也 几百k
<jagdwurst> 固网更贵，如果把安装费均摊的话
<alvin_rxg> jagdwurst: 我看你还不如去开个  1Mb 的网络……
<jagdwurst> 我一个人住，又不知住多久
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 图书馆怎样
<alvin_rxg> ._.  电话线没吗？
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 2年的合同
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 有钱人啊.. 自己一个人住
<alvin_rxg> 2年应该可以吧。
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 德国最高级的图书馆了，理工科的书要什么有什么， 24 小时开门
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 我说图书馆里上网
<jagdwurst> 这个房子我不知道住多久
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 24小时开门，很少有座位
<jagdwurst> fivesheep: 半夜稍稍空一点
<fivesheep> 学风很好?
<jagdwurst> 还行
<jagdwurst> 德国最好的高校了
<fivesheep> 哥当年怎么没想过去德国留学呢..
<jagdwurst> 至少电类不是第一就是第二
<fivesheep> 你们还有免费大餐么
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这个房子其它还能忍，贵也不说了
<fivesheep> 听说德国度大学不花钱
<jagdwurst> 传说有
<alvin_rxg> 免费大餐……
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 早几年我听一个德国留学生说的
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 上个厕所要走过天井，下雨时候水坑满过脚背。冬天晩上上一次厕所冻死
<alvin_rxg> oh. =.=
<alvin_rxg> EG ?
<jagdwurst> 嗯
<jagdwurst> 巨冷
<jagdwurst> 楼下没人，没有暖气熏上来
<alvin_rxg> 不会是把车库啥的都拿来出租了吧…
<jagdwurst> 加上老房子
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jagdwurst> 隔热不好
<metbsd> 这里是#cherman吗
<jagdwurst> 不在地底下
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jagdwurst> 但一 EG, 下雨了水都有可能满上来
<jagdwurst> 而且见不到阳光
 * knownbad 住过车库
<jagdwurst> 所以没有签网络
 * jagdwurst 住过酒窖
<fivesheep> knownbad: 加州车库再冷也不怎样
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<knownbad> 今早降温到37f, 3c。
<jagdwurst> 早上这么冷的时候我大多都还在床上，最近生活糜烂
<alvin_rxg> jagdwurst: 已经8号了，stwh 没给回邮件…
<knownbad> 但中午又有点热了。
<jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 催
<alvin_rxg> 明天看…
<knownbad> jagdwurst: 你不是跟松鼠睡吗?
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 你才跟松鼠睡
<knownbad> 怎么连你都嫌他丑？
<fivesheep> 有基情
<jagdwurst> 他哪丑了，我是在衬托他
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 你看，他都有女友
<knownbad> 反正你有看不到他的脸。  他是背对你的吧？
<jagdwurst> 我到现在还没给出初恋...
<alvin_rxg> 从形象上看呢，一个矮子，一个高子，哪个帅明显的么
<knownbad> 松鼠有女友了？
<knownbad> 妈的，不老实！
<metbsd> 你是处男？
<alvin_rxg> 我有 0.1 个女友
<alvin_rxg> 现在是 约等于 0个女友
<jagdwurst> 相当处
<knownbad> 十个吧？  十指？
<alvin_rxg> ≈0
<fivesheep> 在德国还是处男
<fivesheep> 估计需要这样的定语
<alvin_rxg> 无限接近0   →0
<knownbad> 没进过德国洞穴？
<jagdwurst> 没，空闲时间忙着看书写程序了
<knownbad> 可能又大又深的，别忘带手电筒。
<jagdwurst> 嗯，帯足电池
<knownbad> jagdwurst: 没人叫你不读书去教女友。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 推荐给你的 http://www.verycd.com/topics/2840952/
<knownbad> 但你种有些空闲的时间吧？
<alvin_rxg> zzZZ  gn8
<jagdwurst> 唯一一点空间闲时间，都泡在书里了，再空下来就写代码。
<knownbad> 得有些经验才能找到适合的。
<jagdwurst> 现在迷上天涯的文章了，每天看6小时的天涯...
<jagdwurst> 是啊
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 天涯的东西跟你关系不大了
<fivesheep> jagdwurst: 我现在都不太关心中国的东西了
<knownbad> 一见钟情是双方都傻时。
<jagdwurst> 上面诸君文笔非凡呐
<fivesheep> 英文世界里 文笔非凡的更多
<knownbad> oh yeah?  like what who where?
<jagdwurst> 终有一日要出书啥的，还是要动手写文章
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 领教了
<fivesheep> 说起来天下无敌, 做起来无能为力...
<jagdwurst> 也在看德国法国的名著
<knownbad> 写孤独的处男生活？
<jagdwurst> 被你猜到了
<knownbad> 不必了，自古以来一堆
<knownbad> 写如何泡房东的孙女吧。
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 不错的主意。
<jagdwurst> 过几年环境熟悉了以后，找个本地的土著。
<knownbad> 生的中德混血儿。
<knownbad> 但德国人虎背熊腰的。
<jagdwurst> 中国出来的女孩，就像那神马教授说的一样，都成了超级潘金莲
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 日尔曼人的生材比中国的好多了
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 至少年轻的时候
<knownbad> 那是年轻时。。。。
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 中国的都是蒙古大饼脸，有些还向里凹的。
<knownbad> 决定前先去看她妈。。。八九不离十。
<jagdwurst> 个子也矮。 都戴眼镜
<jagdwurst> 呵呵
<knownbad> 我岳母都有点宽，但我认了。。。唉
<jagdwurst> 赶紧，趁早用门缝夹一夹
<fivesheep> 我有个朋友嫁到德国的. 生的两个女儿都挺好看
<knownbad> 只能尽量拉老婆上健身房。
<jagdwurst> 唉
<knownbad> 是可以的。 你试试？
<knownbad> fivesheep: 找个 hispanic .
<jagdwurst> 试什么?
<knownbad> 混血儿
<jagdwurst> knownbad: 还请你先做个榜样 xD
<knownbad> 太迟了，只能有中台混血儿了。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 我有考虑过老墨。
 * jagdwurst 断网看书了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-08
<metbsd> 德国是不是反华很厉害的
<metbsd> 听说德国人杀华人像杀鸡一样
<metbsd> 之前有新闻说德国人把华人杀了丢在后巷里，那个德国人杀人的动机居然是，看着不爽，就把他拖出去杀了
<knownbad> 那是纳粹光头当。
<knownbad> 跟一般德国人无关。
<knownbad> 那些美国也有。
<asura> 谁能告诉我awesome怎么弄gnome那样的直接输命令的框框出来？
<asura> 谁能告诉我awesome怎么弄gnome那样的直接输命令的框框出来？
<knownbad> asura: http://goo.gl/IFdZe
<knownbad> 但是英文的。
<asura> knownbad: 英文的不怕，我整个系统都是英文的
<knownbad> then go for it.
<asura> knownbad: 那个页面打不开。。。。
<asura> ofan: 在不？
<knownbad> 哦？
<knownbad> asura: https://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/first-steps-with-awesome-window-manager/
<kingbo> 早！
<asura> knownbad: 还是打不开。。。。。
<asura> 另外问一下我笔记本的功能键怎么有的可以用，有的不能用呢？
<zf> gfw
<asura> 我想知道debian + awesome 怎么弄出个像gnome那样的直接输入就可以运行程序的框框
<asura> 而不用先开个控制台
<mao> 大家谁能介绍本关于操作系统的书
<mao> asura: 功能键是由acpi控制的，你看看/etc/acpi目录里面，有每个event所执行的脚本，不能用的功能键是因为这个event没有定义
<knownbad> 国内那里可以贴 pastebin?
<knownbad> asura: w
<caleb-> asura: google "bashrun"
<knownbad> asura: 我贴过去。
<caleb-> asura: 类似的软件不少
<mao> asura: 当然你也可以自己定义一个
<asura> mao: 那玩意还是按品牌分的？我的是ACER的，里面的定义完全没有一样的.....
<asura> mao: 但是我现在的功能键有的可以用，有的不能用
<caleb-> asura: 把你的型号扔到 google 去查一般会有
<caleb-> asura: google "型号 linux" 之类的
<eexp> asura: acer的支持不多。你locate acer|grep '\<acer\>' 看，就知道了。
<eexp> 都没acpi的配置的。
<mao> asura: 你看看/etc/acpi/events目录里面，定义了每个事件，虽然是按品牌分的，但是有的触发事件是一样的，当你按下某个组合键时，apci这个守护进程会接收到，这样就会执行/etc/acpi下面的某个脚本
<asura> 看来我得自己写？
<roylez_> eexp: eexp
<eexp> mao: 你真罗嗦。不如让他自己看
<Kandu> asura: modkey+r modkey+x ? 用 awesome 的話，快捷鍵還得自己配置下
<eexp> roylez_: roro
<roylez_> eexp: eexp
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 干嘛呢
<mao> eexp: ：-），毁人不倦嘛
<roylez_> eexp: 跟你打招呼啊
<eexp> 搞晕他，是不。 lol
<roylez_> eexp: ee xp
<eexp> roylez_: 打 roylez的招呼
<eexp> :D
<eexp> @@@ 还来
<asura> Kandu: 谢谢。。。。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你出来接招。
<roylez_> eexp: 肥肥还没上岗吧
<Kandu> roylez_: 有沒找那人 pk?
<asura> mao: 但是怎么样知道我按下的组合键是触发的哪个呢？
<roylez_> Kandu: 没，我 work from home 了
<mao> asura: google吧
<Ucarenya> .
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 在家
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 一朋友护照掉了，被困马尼拉机场
<ofan> ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ..............
<eexp> roylez_: soho在家?
<eexp> 缩在家？
<eexp> 龟缩在家？
<eexp> 这么轻松
<eexp> asura: 那种组合键？
<eexp> 额，酷胖有这样的nick？
<eexp> 2个都龟缩在家？
 * ofan 低价出售VPN/SSH
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 正好找机会偷渡
<MeaCulpa1> •••
<ofan> kk挂了？？？
<MeaCulpa1> 人家老公是法国人，d菲律宾算毛
<MeaCulpa1> 除非那毒贩b活下来，大赦天下
<MeaCulpa1> 长滩还是一样的k不错，以后把了妹子推荐这里
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN，SSH
<asura> eexp: 笔记的FN和相应功能的组合啊
<ubuntu_> keven
<knownbad> asura: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=38017
<knownbad> 可能得用 sudo showkey 你自个看看。
<eexp> asura: acpi_listen 可监视fn的事件键值
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN，SSH
<eexp> 如果你手动做acpi，估计可用得上。
<eexp> xev可监视实际键值。
<keven> keven
<Jadgj> 被Socket里面的多线程搞崩溃了.创建多线程的函数我知道.创建完后该干吗?
<ofan> Jadgj: c or c++?
<ofan> 为毛说句话就跑了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 在家毫无压力看郭德纲
<mooooo> roylez: 最近老郭有啥有意思的新作不
<roylez_> mooooo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269407/
<ypsjd> 讨厌郭德纲的京骂
<mooooo> 郭德纲没京骂过吧……都是损人
<ofan> 京骂感觉不像骂
<adam8157> roylez_: 重灌了?
<eexp> roylez_: 不学好。学这个。
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国的同事电脑坏了...
<mmfei> 昨晚我在回家的路上的时候前面有个女的，我们都走得很慢，保持距离大概两米，那时整条街都没什么人了，很安静…大概走了十几分钟，那女的脚步越来越慢，忽然她回过头对我说：“你再不下手我就到家了”
<ceetozz> 怎么查看进程运行期间所使用的所有资源列表呢？有什么好的方法么？
<eexp> lsof?
<ceetozz> 这个可以么 ？我不知道
<ypsjd> mmfei, 你禽兽都不如呀，干嘛不下手
<mmfei> 0.0
<mmfei> ypsjd，怎么下手哦。。你指教一下。。。^_^
<ofan> ceetozz: vmstat,lsof,iotop,iftop
<ypsjd> mmfei, 这种事不用教吧
<mmfei> ypsjd,看来下次要把握住了。。。:-)
<ofan> ceetozz: 可以看内存
<adam8157> roylez_: 他电脑坏了和你啥关系...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我偶尔还看王自健的相声
<roylez_> adam8157: 他不上sametime了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不能收邮件了
<adam8157> roylez_: 工作环境太脆弱了吧
<ypsjd> 有好的Linux下的QQ解决方案吗？
<ofan> ypsjd: web.qq.com
<mmfei> 虚拟机上挂q。或者是webqq
<zf> wineqq
<ypsjd> 我wineqq老崩溃
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: awk one-linner 狠赞啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 当然
<iaxmps> emacs能像putty一样用ssh登录远程主机不？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 你们每年能报销多少书钱
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 0
<iaxmps> 登录的时候带上文件，就是直接远程打开文件可以，但不带文件直接登录好像不行啊．
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 18摸啊
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa 我们市场也给我提供了一大包东西...
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 你得像我们看齐
<roylez_> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 1000$ 的培训经费
<adam8157> 可以学英语 考各种证
<roylez_> adam8157: 起床，刷牙，洗澡，吃午饭
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 赞啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: amazon上买书吧
<JuncoJet> 这里的机器人咋不见了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 买书估计不行...
<centerpoint> JuncoJet: 机器人不见了多好,意味着可以刷屏喽....
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 说错了 每年2000$ 除了中国是3500$....
<JuncoJet> centerpoint ⊙.⊙
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 一般都是学英语, 考CCIE, 读工程硕士等等
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: CCIE，好高的等级。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 最近很忙呢?
<adam8157> roylez_: 我自己得mi下点儿 不然背去合肥太累了
<DaBao> 哎，公司网络也连接不了，真麻烦。。。。
<DaBao> 木有人说话。。。。
<roylez_> ScarletWolf: 蛤蟆从你们动物园逃逸了？
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: $3500每年啊，真高
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们拿最近有啥合适的职位我也去得了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 那是别的国家...中国和捷克全球最低....
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 侯总....
<ypsjd> 有好用的免费VPN吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac155561/http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac155561/
<knownbad> ypsjd: 有低价的，问 ofan 。
<ypsjd> 哦，低价的是什么价格，可以手机付费吗？
<ofan> ypsjd: 没免费的
<ofan> ypsjd: 支付宝
<freeflyi1g> ofan: xen的还是openvz的？
<ofan> freeflyi1g: kvm
<ypsjd> 哦
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 给我个链接看看
<ofan> xen的都渣了
<freeflyi1g> ofan: uptime能多少
<ofan> freeflyi1g: ramhost.us
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 3个月，100%
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 看上去不错啊
<ofan> 买了yardvps的xen,不到一个月，uptime 88%
<ofan> 用的监控宝
<ofan> freeflyi1g: kvm的基本都sold out
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 是啊
<windy>  
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 还有别的没
<ofan> freeflyi1g: vps?
<ofan> freeflyi1g: amazon ec2,linode
<freeflyi1g> ofan: ec2太贵了
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 主要流量贵
<ofan> 其他还好
<ofan> linode也不便宜
<keven> ubuntu 中有没有好点的翻译软件啊？
<ofan> google多好
<keven> 可以自动翻译的
<keven> 我英文不好
<keven> 像什么词霸之类的
<ofan> 多google,别嫌麻烦
<mooooo> keven: 星际译王
<keven> 额   在哪里可以下载到 ？
<mooooo> keven:软件源
<mooooo> keven: sudo apt-get install stardict
<keven> 哦   谢谢 啦
<mooooo> 就可以了，然后去他的网站上下词典
<mooooo> 不下词典也可以用，在线翻译
<keven> 哦    知道 呢   我是新手
<Kandu> keven: goldendict 不錯，比 stardict 好，而且可用 stardic 辭典
<Kandu> keven: 在線翻譯也能配置到 goldendict, 只要配置下 website dic
<caozhijie>  我是新手，为什么我 搜索不到ubuntu-cn和自己创建的房间 我用的XChat
<ofan> caozhijie: 最后一个退出房间后就没了
<dungeon_archl> 不够快啊。
<Hank> ????
<Hank> 还是乱码
<Hank> 这回好了
<Hank>  :)
<keven> 在ubuntu中怎么修改时间啊？
<NoIE> 点击右上角面板的时间，点击“编辑”，点击“时间设置”。
<wujie> 大家好阿
<wujie> 有问题请教
<wujie> 错误 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ oneiric-getdeb/apps qbittorrent i386 2.9.2-1~getdeb1
<wujie>   无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/q/qbittorrent/qbittorrent_2.9.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<keven> 用控制台呢
<wujie> 问一下怎么办
<wujie>  错误 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ oneiric-getdeb/apps qbittorrent i386 2.9.2-1~getdeb1
<wujie> <wujie>   无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> <wujie> 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/q/qbittorrent/qbittorrent_2.9.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<mao> linux下有没有以16进制打开文件并能编辑的程序
<wujie> 怎么没老鸟了？
<wujie>  错误 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ oneiric-getdeb/apps qbittorrent i386 2.9.2-1~getdeb1
<wujie> <wujie>   无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> <wujie> 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/q/qbittorrent/qbittorrent_2.9.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<dungeon_archl> 买到了 Core 2 。性能不高。。。
<wujie>  错误 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ oneiric-getdeb/apps qbittorrent i386 2.9.2-1~getdeb1
<wujie> <wujie>   无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> <wujie> 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/q/qbittorrent/qbittorrent_2.9.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wYi> 你难道不会打开http://archive.getdeb.net/瞄一眼么？
<wYi> Recovering services...
<wYi> Thanks for your patience.
<mooooo> mao: vim
<wujie> 恩恩
<wujie>  错误 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ oneiric-getdeb/apps qbittorrent i386 2.9.2-1~getdeb1
<wujie> <wujie>   无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> <wujie> 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/q/qbittorrent/qbittorrent_2.9.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> 求解
<wYi> 网站挂了
<wujie> 怎么办阿
<mooooo> 打个飞机去给他们修好
<wujie>  错误 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ oneiric-getdeb/apps qbittorrent i386 2.9.2-1~getdeb1
<wujie> <wujie>   无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> <wujie> 无法下载 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/q/qbittorrent/qbittorrent_2.9.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  无法连接上 archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78)，连接超时
<wujie> 软件装不了了
<mooooo> 不都说了网站挂了么
<wujie> 你们怎么办的
<mooooo> 这个网站挂了就不吃饭了？你要装什么软件
<knownbad> 没有吧？
<ofan> nnnnnnnd 终于搞定select支持空格的问题了
<dungeon_archl> 1GB 内存 竟然是这样构成的 512MB + 256MB+256MB。。。
<mooooo> 256+256组双通道
<knownbad> wujie: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6125386/qbittorrent_2.9.2-1%7Egetdeb1_i386.deb
<dungeon_archl> 性能提升，不看硬件，看软件。
<dungeon_archl> 啊啊啊。用了轻量的不用 X 的wm和越来越少的软件/模块。就好了
<jyfl987> lemoolol
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 没啥。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 你那是什么极品阿
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 我终于知道text reflow是啥意思了，另外，知道手机的光线感应器也可以作为快捷键。。。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987:  $55买的某公司淘汰的电脑。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN，SSH
<ofan> lag 18
<keven> 我安装来一个软件怎么用啊  在那额internet中没有
<keven> 请高手指教哈
<mooooo> keven: 什么软件？菜单中没有就在命令行中敲
<keven> 就是你刚才说的那个 星际词王
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 才55不错阿
<larry00>  /quit
<keven> 我刚装上去 用来下  然后点来下里面的那个小叉  就不自动翻译来了
<mooooo> 星际译王在附件里
<keven> 后来我就把它关掉来  就找不到来
<keven> 怎么找到他啊
<mooooo> 或者运行命令stardict
<keven> 直接运行可以吗？
<mooooo> 可以
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 本来想要 $45之内拍下之前的 2Ghz Core2，结果我第一次拍不懂规则。。。
<keven> 恩  找到来  谢谢啦
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 不过你拿来干嘛呢 似乎性能不主流阿
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 作为我的主机。
<keven> 我是新手  好多东西都不会哦
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 替代我的P4 3.0Ghz
<dungeon_archl> 至少这个有足够运行 GNOME3的内置显卡。。。
<dungeon_archl> 另外，带正版的 XP Professional，以后给人也用用没问题。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 额 有小板子卖么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你的日常機器是用 ubuntu 哪個版本?
<jyfl987> Kandu: lucid
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987:  小板子是？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 家里和工作机都是
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: itx什么的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，求穩定麼
<dungeon_archl> 不知道。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 最好是ipad那么大的屏幕 加个好用的键盘
<keven> 。。
<dungeon_archl> 我不懂啊。昨天有个 DELL 19寸的 Ultrasharp忘记拍了。 $20 还带一个p4 2gb 320gb 主机。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那倒不是 我那网速不行 ubuntu的升级太2 还不如重装 但是重装有一坨东西要重设 所以我等下个lts出来再折腾
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 在哪里？ 这么便宜
<dungeon_archl> 而且那个机子还是运行 Ubuntu的。
<keven> mooooo： 这软件现在为什么不自动翻译来啊？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987:  North Beach Sydney，富人区。。。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 那里每年丢垃圾的时候，都是奢华的。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 我说你在网上哪里拍的 你该不会是线下拍的吧？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 能用的也丢。。。很多人去淘宝。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: ebay
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 原来你是拾荒的
<mooooo> keven: 不支持“鼠标指向翻译”，只支持“鼠标选中翻译”
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 没去捡点？
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 要是他们能把带宽也转让就好了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你那os多少代码？
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 46寸等离子电视
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我不要。
<keven> 我是用水表选中来的啊
<keven> 但是它还是不自动翻译哦
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我离那里远远的。
<ofan> 水表？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你富二代？
<keven> 鼠标  sorry
<dungeon_archl> ofan: ？
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你富二代？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 借我$1000如何
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 没有钱。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 要不我干嘛买2手电脑
<ofan> dungeon_archl: ...
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 在那呆了几年了？
<dungeon_archl> ofan: n年。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 出生在那？
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 去死。。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: ...
<ofan> dungeon_archl: n是多少
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你猜
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 18?
<dungeon_archl> 猜到准确的数字我就回答你
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 24
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 你这个 abc
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 怀疑他就是个外国人
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 你们搞笑啊。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我也觉着是
<Kandu> jyfl987: 現9000多，估計沒個兩萬轉不起來
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 表装了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是汇编？？还是c阿
<Kandu> jyfl987: pascal
<ofan> Kandu: 啥os,全是asm?
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 理由证据？
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 你少来 学点中文就想来忽悠我们
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 直觉
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 pascal据说曾经有vm概念？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 。。。我知道我应该向ee学中文。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 中国不是那么好骗滴
<Kandu> ofan: 全 asm 那是蠻荒時代的故事了
<jyfl987> ofan: 想来中国行骗 那不是 强盗碰上贼爷爷么 dungeon_archl
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 普天之下，无我故土。。。
<ofan> Kandu: nb..
<Kandu> jyfl987: 現在倒有 freepascal 開始做 jvm 後端了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我今早顿厕所的时候 看vm的介绍就有提到 pascal的vm
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我也聽說過, 不過對 pascal 的早期歷史不熟，沒深究
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不是狂迷pascal么 怎么这种历史都不翻一翻
<Kandu> jyfl987: 要吹水吹牛，沒空
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 罗技的 G40 只卖 $19还包运费额。。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 。。。我太失败了。。。想要啊。。。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 那么买几个以后再卖？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 哼
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 屯电子产品风险太高了
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 不过你可以听 microcai 的意见 买点老cpu来炼金 lol
<ofan> jyfl987: 有这么干的
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 买点那种可堪收藏的处理器阿 板子阿 跟集邮一样的 以后单独拍卖什么的
<jyfl987> ofan: 是么 收益如何呢
<ofan> 看没看昨天cnbeta发的bitcoin的文章？？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 因为我还帮我哥哥卖各种部件。。。塞去几个这个应该不成问题。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 不清楚
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你还看cnbeta么。。。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 看slashdot啦。。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 都看
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 看 http://www.engadget.com/
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 你还有哥哥 你哥哥眼睛啥颜色的？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 堂哥。是黑褐色
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 你的眼睛是什么颜色？
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 不也是么。。。
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 不行忍不住了。买。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 我的似乎不是
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 我胡子有金色的
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: abc就是好阿
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 哦。你快自杀吧。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_archl: 不行 还是找个白澳的人结婚比较好
<dungeon_archl> jyfl987: 你怎么能把我当成澳大利亚人。。。
<dungeon_archl> lol
<mooooo> 澳大利亚是个好地方，地肥水美袋鼠乡
<debianer> mooooo: 澳大利亚人的菊花也不同颜色吧？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 给我介绍个百人妹子吧
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我不认识。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 少叨叨，我不认识妹子。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 黄的也行
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 美国的我不认识，你去 LA 自己找。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 我说澳洲的
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 澳洲的没想要的。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 算了。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我看人喜欢看别人做什么。。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 介绍个给我
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 啥意思
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 别人做事我不喜欢我直接不理睬。。。
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 如此，没看到喜欢的孩子。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 女孩子
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你不喜欢欧美的？
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我么。讨厌男女分化极端化。欧美的大多是那样。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 看着幼儿园里男蓝女绿我就觉得恶心。
<dungeon_archl> 错了。女粉红
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 啥叫分化极端化
<ofan> dungeon_archl: ...难道你喜欢不男不女的？
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 算是吧 :D
<ofan> dungeon_archl: ......
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我自己也是有些不像男人
<dungeon_archl> ofan: lol
<ofan> ....
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你呢。拿照片来 :D
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 照片啊。
<dungeon_archl> ofan 给我照片看
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 没照片
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 手机照1
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 没手机
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 手机总是有电的。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 不能信你这个理由啊。
<dungeon_archl> ofan 怎么会没手机呢。
<dungeon_archl> ofan 你有相机的，我看到你拍照了
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 那是跟人借，我就没带相机来
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 好吧。借室友的。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: wow。11个 Logitech的耳机卖 $45
<mmfei> ^^
<ofan> game time..
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 玩好玩的游戏哦。
<ofan> gta
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 玩 Black Belt
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 什么类型的
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我不吐槽了，地图太大，做的事情太松散的我受不了
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 奥
<mmfei-m> Test
<mmfei> test2
<ljlau> hi all
<mmfei> hi
<hank5owen>  :)
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 是个木工的简单游戏。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 现在只喜欢玩大型的
<dungeon_archl> ofan: Secondlife
<ofan> 没意思
<dungeon_archl> ofan:  Savage 2 更新了。
<ofan> 赞钱买个正版bf3
<dungeon_archl> ofan: BF系我真没玩过。。。
<ofan> 游戏了
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 去玩 Tribes 系最新作。
<dungeon_archl> 免费的。
<debianer> 杰克逊就是因为不男不女，所以男人看了像女人，女人看了像男人，所以，粉丝很多，男女都喜欢他的歌
<ofan> GTA-ing..
<dungeon_archl> ofan:  http://tribesascend.com/
<jyfl987> http://bernsteinbear.com/python    roylez_ 这个怒赞
<ceetozz> ptrace命令是哪个安装包里面的啊 ？
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 为什么我一启动 chrome 我的宽带就断网
<snugglecat> 我记起来了，上次断网也是刚用 chrome 的
<snugglecat> 上 chrome 并上插件商店
<snugglecat> 接着就断网了
<knownbad> 恭喜
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不错
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不过别人敲一两个命令就会发现了吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不敢用 chrome 了， 应该不是 chrome 断的， 可能是上那 chrome 扩展 造成的
<jyfl987> roylez_: 呵呵 一时捉摸不透阿 再说了 你可以把命令截留下来 在py里执行下 如果报错就扔出来给shell执行 不报错就把py执行的结果给用户 哈哈
<roylez_> jyfl987: ...
<knownbad> snugglecat: arch？
<snugglecat> 是的
<Patrick_DJ> 我的arch只能用动态IP，一旦设置成静态IP就上不了网，郁闷。
<knownbad> route
<knownbad> dns
<snugglecat> 本来我准备装个 proxy 扩展， 一上 那扩展的网之后， 宽带就不行了。 asdl 的 online 灯亮着， 死活拨不了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我已经改了 dns ， 还是上不了
<debianer> Patrick_DJ: 应该是route设置有问题吧
<snugglecat> 不是 8.8.8.8 了
<snugglecat> 改回 isp 的 dns 了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 不是说你。
<snugglecat> knownbad, .....................
<Patrick_DJ> debianer: 没设置route。我只设置了/etc/rc.conf文件里的，然后重启。难道还要设置其它地方？
<snugglecat> 国内防范不是这么厉害把
<knownbad> snugglecat: 这有点奇怪。
<Patrick_DJ> debianer: 没看wiki里的这部分。 我去看看好了。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 前一秒还好的
<knownbad> log 怎么说？
<knownbad> 你怎么设定网络的？
<snugglecat> 我的过程是酱紫的， 前一秒还好的， 打开 chrome， 然后从快速拨号页 进入 app store。 上不去， 我知道扩展页是上不了的， 所以想启动 ssh 通道， 然后 tsock 上， 发觉ssh 通道直接退出。
<snugglecat> 之后在 firefox 上啥网页都上不去， 是没连网的状态
<snugglecat> 之后就死活连不上宽带了
<snugglecat> asdl online 常量
<snugglecat> 原来以为是 dns 的问题， 改了 dns 还是上不去
<snugglecat> online 灯
<knownbad> 喝酒睡觉去。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老婆来之前拼命喝么
<ljlau> 国内8.8.8.8好像不稳定
<knownbad> 你这太科幻了些。
<snugglecat> 怕老婆来了就不能喝了？？？
<snugglecat> ljlau, 之后改了 dns 了， 改为 isp 的 dns了， 还是死活不能上
<knownbad> 天气冷好睡些。
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你那里冷?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好像你挺喜欢红酒的
<snugglecat> 一个会享受的男人
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 他不喜欢母猫
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 所以就喜欢红酒了
<ljlau> snugglecat,被gfw了？
<snugglecat> 红酒， 咖啡， 巧克力
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 傻X才天天红酒咖啡巧克力呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在美国 吃中餐多还是西餐多
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 这都是最便宜的东西
<snugglecat> gebjgd, knownbad <=== 经常红酒
<knownbad> 红酒但还没找到对口味的。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 他不喝红酒睡不着
<knownbad> gebjgd: 昨晚降温到 4c 。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就4度了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在美国 吃中餐多还是西餐多。 西餐我指的是用刀叉吃的， 不是麦当劳快餐
<knownbad> snugglecat: 吃大便多。
<snugglecat> 酒鬼
<snugglecat> ...................................
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你应该出国看看
<snugglecat> 出不了哇。 就是想听 knownbad 说
<knownbad> 但到了中午已热到穿体恤就行了。
<knownbad> 加州就是这样。
<snugglecat> 出国， 那些餐厅也不让我进啊
<snugglecat> 加州？？ 洛杉矶在加州？？？
<knownbad> 不是，在北京。
<snugglecat> 我地理不行
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 不，是黑龙江
<snugglecat> ....
<jyfl987> linux下 user->group的映射关系在哪个文件里？
<knownbad> /etc/group?
<jyfl987> 那下面是么
<snugglecat> 谁玩过 powder 的。 我在那实现 了 二进制
<gebjgd> 打不开webqq
<gebjgd> 日的
<snugglecat> 6位数
<knownbad> snugglecat: 美国没什么好的。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 早说了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早说什么
<knownbad> qq烂
<snugglecat> 6盏灯， 每盏灯 开为1， 关为0. 从 0 开始数 ， 一直数到 111111
<gebjgd> knownbad: 美贫困妇女连续四月领不到粮券 枪伤子女后自杀
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想知道国外的一些事情， 没说美国好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是网络入口烂
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 美贫困妇女连续四月领不到粮券 枪伤子女后自杀
<snugglecat> 想知道其他国家怎么生活的
<knownbad> 看了，可怜的孩子。
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 米国是天堂
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 也是地狱
<jyfl987> 贫困妇女还有枪
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 到了那里你就杀你儿子
<knownbad> bbq 儿子。
<snugglecat> 我最想去的其实是越南， 听说越南妹子漂亮
<knownbad> +1
<jyfl987> 还是天朝聪明 把枪都缴了 让你饿死都没话
<knownbad> 有温柔
<snugglecat> 美国总统易衰老，但活得更久
<snugglecat> 胡主席 温总理， 也老的快吧
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 越南妹子白给都不要
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 太黑
<snugglecat> 个人喜好不同。 我喜欢越南妹子
<wen> gebjgd 关上灯呗
<snugglecat> wen, 关灯了， 最怕她笑
<mao> startx非常慢，第一次打开桌面程序也非常慢。原来非常快，突然就变慢了。前段时间突然变好了，现在又慢了下来
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没品味。  有越中的女孩。
<wen> snugglecat，怕谁笑呀
<gebjgd> 李开复在日内瓦被抢：“我终于可以换苹果了”
<wen> 中越混血，应该美的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不喜欢.我只喜欢白的
<wen> gebjgd，白的喜欢你吗
<knownbad> 那你老婆也不够白。
<knownbad> 得德国的白。
<knownbad> 不但皮肤白，脑袋也得够白。。。。。
<gebjgd> wen: 喜欢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆够白了
<ScarletWolf> knownbad: 白化病？
<snugglecat> wen, 黑啊， 一笑， 一片漆黑下， 两排洁白的牙齿， 你不怕啊
<eexp> gebjgd: 证明下？
<eexp> 又瞎吹
<wen> 冯小刚也白
<wen> snugglecat 我不怕，正好可以当夜灯啦，哈哈
<knownbad> snugglecat: 美国黑人就是这样。
<gebjgd> eexp: 白的有丑的
<gebjgd> eexp: 何况这是欧洲,到处都是白的
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<knownbad> 德国的越南人也不少。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 很久没看到越南人了
<eexp> gebjgd: 我是说，证明下你老婆是白的。
<eexp> 给一个照片。
<gebjgd> eexp: 不证明
<eexp> 泳装就够
<knownbad> 他老婆当然白，不白痴怎么跟了他？
<gebjgd> knownbad: ..........
<ljlau> ...............................
<eexp> 白的，看着就不健康色。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也够白的.不然怎么跟了你老婆
<eexp> 嘎白的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天手淫度日.
<knownbad> 放心我们斗嘴是我自个都拿这个说老婆
<knownbad> 自个不干的事不会拿来说别人。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 凤姐在散布危险言论 警方已立案 或被美国遣返
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你老婆要回来了
<knownbad> 我都说我是嫁给她了，要她养我。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 梦呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你到时候还要继续打工养家
<gebjgd> knownbad: 噩梦即将开始
<knownbad> 只能对自己说谎了。
<knownbad> 自我安慰下。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 红酒还是贵的好喝。
<knownbad> 继续找便宜的。  贵的喝不起。
<Ein-lio> 只喝过啤酒的路过～
<centerpoint> hi
<Ein-lio> hi
<knownbad> 便宜还真便宜，40rmb 就有了。
<centerpoint> 今天好多人阿
<knownbad> 你一说人全跑了。
<jyfl987> knownbad: 白酒也是贵的好喝阿
<Patrick_DJ> debianer: 原来是使用静态ip，需要在/etc/resolv.conf里指定DNS服务器地址。
<debianer> Patrick_DJ: 是阿，动态也可以加dns，只不过动态DNS可以自动获得
<Patrick_DJ> debianer: 嗯。
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 准备入个kindle fire了
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: ...
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 咋了
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 没啥
<draketang> 我入了个
<freeflyi1g> draketang: 怎么样
<draketang> freeflyi1g: 我觉得再等等吧，应该还有fire2
<draketang> freeflyi1g: 现在还不成熟
<freeflyi1g> draketang: 哦
<ofan> 直接买ipad2
<ofan> 不过ipad明年也要出新
<draketang> freeflyi1g: 特别这个电池太不耐用了，和ipad2没法比啊，这个是我最不满意的
<freeflyi1g> draketang: 除了电池呢
<draketang> ofan: 不过ipad太大，搬床上睡觉前玩不太合适
<ofan> 总比电脑好
<freeflyi1g> draketang: 我主要是看书和网页
<draketang> freeflyi1g: 总体还好吧，触摸有时候不太灵
<freeflyi1g> draketang: 不过在家里我又kindle dx了
<forfun> 各位看pdf文件时如何标注？
<ofan> 买ipad吧
<freeflyi1g> ofan: ipad有了
<ofan> 。。有钱
<draketang> freeflyi1g: 主要睡觉前看看acfun啊，还有电子书什么的
<freeflyi1g> draketang: 所以我犹豫要不要买
<freeflyi1g> draketang: 可能的用途就是在路上看书了
<ofan> 过几天有$99的touchpad
<draketang> 不过这个电池真的很鸡肋，晚上玩了玩。电就没了一半，但是白天待机以后，又不够第2天晚上玩
<freeflyi1g> ofan: touchpad太沉了，可以当板砖使
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 沉吗
<ofan> 我看着挺小的
<draketang> fire也不轻呢
<draketang> 和普通版的kindle肯定不能比了
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 相当的沉
<Patrick_DJ> freeflyi1g: 不推荐买电子书。我之前买了个5寸的超薄，比IPhone重一点。但是拿在手上看，3个小时手就酸了，要么就是脖子酸。没有想像中的舒服啊。。。
<Patrick_DJ> 电纸书
<keven> shu ru fa
<keven> shu ru fa na ge bu jiao hao a
<Ml_hoo> ½ñÌìºÃ¶àÈË°¡
<keven> ...
<Patrick_DJ> 躺着看却又是眼睛不舒服。最后又回到电脑面前了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.51osos.com/linux/unity-3d%E5%9C%A8acer-iconia-w500%E5%B9%B3%E6%9D%BF%E4%B8%8A%E8%BF%90%E8%A1%8C%E6%B5%81%E7%95%85/
<Ml_hoo> keven: Fcitx
<CyrusYzGTt> penghb§ 能不能給ibus-pinyin加入個 切換輸出輸入爲 gbk/ utf8的切換
<freeflyi1g> Patrick_DJ: 我用kindle dx都2年多了 :)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 百度图片 搜 "尖锐" 看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去，，
<snugglecat> 去啊
<snugglecat> 谁去 百度图片 搜索 "尖锐" 太震撼了
<Patrick_DJ> freeflyi1g: 0_0
<ibodi> 请问：怎么把系统修改成中文阿？现在是英文，不知道哪里修改。
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 我在百度一输入"尖锐"，就看到自动完全列表里的"尖锐湿YOU"，还好没听你的。
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 你的arch装得怎么样了?
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 我去 google 搜搜看
<snugglecat> google 一样啊
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 你的兴趣真特别。。。 百度的还不够你看的......
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 煎蛋的无聊图看到的
<Patrick_DJ> 连我的隔夜饭都不放过啊。。。
<snugglecat> 太离谱了
<snugglecat> 是不是 seo 的
<ibodi> 请问：怎么把系统修改成中文阿？现在是英文，不知道哪里修改。
<snugglecat> 怎么查找 尖锐， google 百度 都是那个
<ibodi> 中文输入法有。但是菜单都是英文呢。
<snugglecat> ibodi, 有问题么
<ibodi> 英文看不懂阿，
<snugglecat> ibodi, 系统 中文界面 就一怪胎
<ibodi> 中文界面怎么切换阿？
<snugglecat> ibodi, 中文不配在 界面上出现
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/187580
<snugglecat> 能大中文还想咋样
<ibodi> 比如： shut down 是关机对吧？
<snugglecat> ibodi, 英文吧
<ibodi> 都是英文阿
<snugglecat> ibodi, 是吧
<snugglecat> shut up 是开机
<Patrick_DJ> 或许可以开发个强制学习英文单词的输入法： 只要输入汉字就自动在汉字的后面加上这个汉字的英文单词和音标。
<ibodi> shut down :D
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 强制英文， 啥都是英文
<ibodi> 打字大错了。哈
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 只要是中文的就强制翻译
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 那还不是依然没看懂～
<ibodi> system > admin > language support > 里面 然后怎么弄 ？
<snugglecat> 不为看懂， 就一好看
<snugglecat> 中文界面难看
<snugglecat> 不是为了看懂， 只为了好看， 明白么
<snugglecat> 为什么 电脑不是中国发明的
<snugglecat> 知道么
<snugglecat> 就一键盘就过不去
<snugglecat> 500个键的键盘
<snugglecat> 5000个键的键盘
<Patrick_DJ> ibodi: 你用的是什么系统?
<snugglecat> ascii 编码 char 类型还放不全
<ibodi> ubuntu 11.04 english
<ibodi> Patrick_DJ:
<ofan> 什么时候irc能破200人
<zhao_> 谁有大纪元动态IP？给一个
<ibodi> Patrick_DJ:  我现在想把它显示成中文的。不知道怎么弄。你知道不？
<Patrick_DJ> ibodi: http://www.blogjava.net/jasmine214--love/archive/2010/11/08/337517.html
<Patrick_DJ> ibodi: 上面的链接。也可以在百度里搜“ubuntu 改成 中文环境”
<snugglecat> ofan, 你 弄104个马甲就好
<snugglecat> ibodi, 你为啥装的时候不选中文
<ofan> zhao_: 法轮功？
<ibodi> snugglecat: 我是动英文了。想把电脑给奶奶用。她不懂英文呢。
<snugglecat> ibodi, 让她学英文啊
<Patrick_DJ> ibodi: 那还不如装个windows7好了。
<ibodi> 好吧。先谢谢哈。
<snugglecat> 先让她学英文， 再用电脑
<ofan> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 我的方法挺蠢的把
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 不评论。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<ibodi> 我原来想把中文改成英文，费很大劲，现在刚刚反过来。哈
<ibodi> 88
<Patrick_DJ> 88
<snugglecat> 我家的猫，就是毛色不大好看， 样子还听好看的
<eexp> 是这猫不。 http://imagebin.org/187583
<snugglecat> 黄色的
<snugglecat> 这猫在发情
<snugglecat> 尾巴的毛都耸起来了
<mooooo> 这不是猫叔么
<jdkcn> 大家好。dns解析不工作了怎么办。谢谢。
<ofan> jdkcn: /etc/resolv.conf
<jdkcn> 改了。
<jdkcn> 里面配置的ip也能正常ping
<jdkcn> 换8.8.8.8 也不行。
<ofan> 用opendns
<ofan> jdkcn: hosts里保持干净
<jdkcn> ofan, 保持干净是指去掉？留个空的？
<jdkcn> 那样会用路由的dns?
<ofan> jdkcn: 没有干扰的
<ofan> 用dig 去测试dns
<ofan> 能获得ip表示dns没问题
<jdkcn> ofan,  dig -tany 163.com 正常。
<jdkcn> 可是ping 163.com 返回 unknown host 163.com
<ofan> traceroute
<jdkcn> ofan, 163.com: Name or service not known
<jdkcn> ofan,  真是不好意思是我的错。我把nssswitch.conf 里的 hosts [NOTFOUND=return] 放到 dns之前去了。该打呀。
<dd_> 大家好，我想请教大家一个问题，apache 以daemon用户运行有哪些风险隐患呢？
<dd_> 还望各位指点一二
 * snugglecat 打 jdkcn 
<snugglecat> 我的 一个程序 作为一个 daemon 运行。 现在会有一个 trayicon 。 是否将两者分开
<snugglecat> daemon 为单纯的 守护进程。 独立 trayicon 作为一个客户端
<Barden> google无法使用历史密码？
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席干啥呢
<roylez_> adam8157: curveproject
<adam8157> roylez_: 玩儿的?
<adam8157> roylez_: 我拿到了50个钥匙扣和20+件T
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 代理啊，翻墙啊什么的
<roylez_> adam8157: 文档很渣，弄不好
<adam8157> roylez_: link?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://curveprotect.org/
<adam8157> roylez_: =,= 用得着这么复杂么
<roylez_> adam8157: en
<roylez_> adam8157: 实践证明这玩意对墙还差点。
<adam8157> roylez_: 肉身翻是王道
<mooooo> 有啥免费的对付墙的好方法？
<mooooo> 听说有西厢，不知后事如何
<debianer> 有好玩的，最近
<ofan> mooooo: ä¹°vpn
<mooooo> what?
<mooooo> ofan: 求免费方法……
<ofan> 免费的不好用
<jyfl987> Barden: 他要是可以的话 就又有人说他了
<debianer> mooooo: 搜索免费vpn，然后申请
<Barden> jyfl987: 基础服务，不能修改密码为历史密码，google也算首创了吧
<Barden> jyfl987: 起码有个时间期限，无能这么无限制的不能修改为历史密码吧，换句话说，它永久性的记住我的历史密码，这太那个啥了吧
<Barden> 郁闷，手机上要改，平板上要改，浏览器要改，邮件客户端要改，我日
<lm> 取消最大化快捷键是什么
<lm> 谢谢
<lm> unity
<mmfei-m> unity都不好用＠@
<byzantium> 大家好  我想学习Linux 下的C 编程  c基础我现在已经具备了  就是很多Linux下的函数不是太熟悉  有好书推荐吗？
<byzantium> 这里边有在红帽子公司任职的吗？
<mmfei-m> 先动手写，写出一个东西再看书
<byzantium> 或者说有好的学习方向吗？
<byzantium> 嘛意思啊
<byzantium> 看了一些网上的书籍介绍 Linux下C 编程的书籍  差不多安排的是C 知识的讲解
<mmfei> 写的过程中你遇到很多问题。。。。那时候边实践边学习。。速度很快的
<Patrick_DJ> 问一下，到底subversion这个包是客户端还是服务端啊？
<adam8157> byzantium: ... 为啥是红帽
<Patrick_DJ> Q： 问一下，到底subversion这个包是客户端还是服务端啊？
<byzantium> adam8157, 我喜欢红帽子公司
<mooooo> byzantium: 没社么目标的话，先去写个小游戏。会遇到许多问题，解决了问题那就升级了。
<adam8157> byzantium: 等linux熟悉了给我发简历吧
<adam8157> byzantium: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<mmfei> 先自己解决一些基本的问题。。。。这样会号很多
<mooooo> adam8157: 我熟，你要不
<mmfei> 。。。。。。。。adam8157...你经常招人的。。。0.0
<adam8157> byzantium: 红帽软件(北京)  不叫红帽子
<adam8157> mooooo: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<adam8157> mmfei: 是啊 缺人嘛
<byzantium> adam8157, 我习惯叫红帽子  呵呵
<mmfei> adam815,o(∩∩)o...
<byzantium> adam8157, 能给指个 熟悉Linux的路径吗
<adam8157> byzantium: 折腾...
<mmfei> 不玩游戏，天天用linux。。。不怕折腾。。。就可以了
<mmfei> 剩下是时间的问题
<byzantium> adam8157, 我从研究生就开始折腾 折腾来折腾去  总是感觉在一小段路程上打转
<byzantium> adam8157, 本身也不是计算机出身的   但是很喜欢这个 就进了软件公司
<byzantium> adam8157, 红帽子一直是我的目标 呵呵
<adam8157> byzantium: 我还是学微波的呢
<roylez_> adam8157: http://deadmemes.net/2010/10/19/fear-and-loathing-in-debianubuntu-or-who-needs-etcmotd/
<byzantium> adam8157, 那就是你有这方面的经验了   往往有时候 有个人指点一下 会很好的  呵呵
<Hxcan> Ubuntu果然很火。
<adam8157> byzantium: 经验就是折腾...=,= 你要哪方面经验?
<Hxcan> 这麽多人在线。
<roylez_> adam8157: 又不理我
<adam8157> roylez_: checking
<byzantium> adam8157, 公司需要做些什么东东的经验    到底要到什么程度
<adam8157> byzantium: Q: 看了我给你的链接么?
<byzantium> adam8157, 看了
<roylez_> adam8157: 破马，ee，cc，hunt，通通都不在，囡囡，tenzu也不在
<adam8157> roylez_: 你寂寞了
<adam8157> byzantium: 就那个
<roylez_> adam8157: curveDNS，似乎需要这个包。但是aur居然没有
<adam8157> roylez_: "居然"
<roylez_> adam8157: 当然是居然
<adam8157> roylez_: 你今天又没上班?
<roylez_> wfh
<byzantium> adam8157, 呵呵  那争取明年能够  到达你们的要求  去应聘  fun:)
<adam8157> byzantium: :)
<roylez_> adam8157: 又在忽悠人
<adam8157> roylez_: 都是慕名而来啊
<roylez_> adam8157: irssi没有用readline有时候真不舒服
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/12/08/sam-drm.html
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我也用 ubuntu 啦
<Patrick_DJ> Q: linux 有没有可以看3D程序运行时的帖率呀？就像Windows下的Fraq
<Patrick_DJ> 又打错字了，是帧率，不是帖率。
<may1i> Patrick_DJ: glx_gears
<byzantium> 一个网络 应用程序对应一个端口号吗
<Kandu> byzantium: 端口只是一個標識(id)
<Kandu> byzantium: 一般的 client 會申請隨便幾個隨機的 id 來進行連接
<Ml_hoo>  :)
<Kandu> byzantium: server 的話，就有一些約定，不過也可隨意改。比如 httpd 一般約定 80 不過自己配置成監聽 8000 那麼客戶端就要對 server 說，我要向 id 爲 8000 的傢伙發信息，就這樣才能發到目的
<snugglecat> 幼儿园的作业真他妈的多
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好得狠
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你做 Kam.. 那个人的同学
<Jagdwurst> alpha080: scheisse, 这个考箱是用气的，第一次见到
<Jagdwurst> alpha080: 不好意思，发错了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 又图书馆呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 回家了。因为要去银行办点事。tmd 银行那个订 termin 的老太婆太官僚
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> arch又tmd更新
<gebjgd> kde的
<snugglecat> alpha080, 闺女睡了么
<snugglecat> alpha080, 你还不去喂奶
<lovelp> hi,there
<snugglecat> lovelp, 你这老婆奴
<narcissists> hi lovelp
<lovelp> 呵呵
<tenzu> 不知道trine 2什么时候进humble bundle
<Patrick_DJ> may1i: 呃，是看别人的3D程序运行时的帧率哈。
<praic> Hi
<soiamso> tenzu:  几年后
<tenzu> soiamso: 那我就找个装了windows的机器去
<soiamso> tenzu: 你买了一个？
<tenzu> soiamso: 没. thepiratebay上有下载, windows版
<soiamso> tenzu: xbox 360
<tenzu> soiamso: 没买. 手里只有一个多年没玩的PS2
<soiamso> tenzu: 360好像挺了很多年了
<raylei> 现在系统有很多包需要更新，但我只想更新其中的一个包，请问命令应该如何敲，谢谢。
<tenzu> soiamso: 04年就很火了
<soiamso> tenzu: xbox 720
<tenzu> soiamso: xbox 1080
<soiamso> tenzu: 究竟是哪个名字呢
<tenzu> soiamso: 1080自然比720好, 高清
<tenzu> 木有人说话
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<tenzu> 阿当也不戴帽子了
<adam8157> 不说话的木有小JJ
<tenzu> 这个频道里一下多了好多女生或者人妖
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 無性別的
<Patrick_DJ> 回这里不是只聊天么？跟性别也有关系？
<narcissists> 不说话的， 没有鲍鱼
<alpha080> http://disp.cc/b/281-2J9h
<alpha080> 笑死我了
<alpha080> kk挂了？
<alpha080> 今天都没人啊？咋回事？都纪念12 8去了？
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 什麼節日？？
<tenzu> 为毛这个bbs看着跟telnet登录的一样
<alpha080> 是啊，好奇怪的看板
<alpha080> 貌似很早的东东
<tenzu> 字体不错
<alpha080> 同意，估计里面都是阿宅
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 蛮说下，最近节日挺多的
<CyrusYzGTt> penghb§ 能不能給ibus-pinyin加入個 切換輸出輸入爲 gbk/ utf8的切換.. 貌似我想把 ibus-pinyin 改成 fcitx的感覺。。 最好是也能切換成 big5編碼的
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ .. 那今天是什麼節日？？
<cfy> 啥地图好用点？
<cfy> 除了google map
<cfy> 我现在打不开
<alpha080> 啥克拉玛依大火纪念日，明天才是一二 * 九纪念日
<tenzu> cfy: 百毒地图...
<alpha080> Welcome to the new way to navigate Google. Roll over the logo to have a look.
<alpha080> 	
<alpha080> 一二九运动
<alpha080>     Wong min
<alpha080>     Share
<alpha080>     Wong min
<alpha080>     Wong min
<alpha080>     	
<alpha080> 我晕
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ?? wtf?? 。。。 什麼東東
<alpha080> 没注意
<alpha080> Welcome to the new way to navigate Google. Roll over the logo to have a look。
<alpha080> 我的google首页用新的那个了
<cfy> tenzu: 好吧
<cfy> tenzu: 我试试。。。。
<alpha080> 就是用logo的那个
<alpha080> cfy: 诺基亚地图啊
<cfy> alpha080: ...
<alpha080> 挺好的，手机上用起来也很爽
<cfy> tenzu: 不好用。。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 导航犬, 不知道有没有pc版
<cfy> tenzu: ...
<alpha080> cfy: 用来做啥？到底要啥类型的地图哇
<cfy> alpha080: 要a城市到b城市的时间，自己开车的
<cfy> alpha080: google有，baidu 的好坑跌啊
<tenzu> cfy: google map最靠谱
<cfy> alpha080: 最短路程比最短时间还快。。。。。
<alpha080> 哈哈哈，要不上手机吧
<cfy> tenzu: 我google搜到一半。。。。上不去了 T_T
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ... bumblebee貌似在 f16升級 3.1.2之後就不能用了，， 嗚嗚～～
<alpha080> 你的是cn的还是com的地图？
<cfy> alpha080: com
<alpha080> ditu.xxx那个？
<cfy> 嗯
<alpha080> 要不上map那个看看？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有 .ee的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ maps.google.ee 貌似是這樣
<alpha080> ee这厮///
<cfy> alpha080: 好了，正在上
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。maps.google.com不行的话，我在试试你这个
<alpha080> 有时候不能太相信地图跟gps。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，， 不過，， 貌似這個語言，，很難
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 將 精確度調節爲 10米
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 遇到改建频繁的地方你会哭死
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 的確，， 不可能實時地圖的，， 況且這個世界 有不同目的的人，，還有 會幹不人道的事
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ??
<alpha080> 有道词典更新了，android终于支持摄像头查词了，偶看着老婆的老版诺基亚泪流满面。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt 不行啊，貌似
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那 試試 在 .com後加  或者加  .de .pl...
<cfy> ..
<alpha080> 这国出的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 這要看ISP.. 國家的。。 有些地方能上的，，有些不能
<alpha080> 酷毙的教育网么？
<narcissists> alpha080, 闺女喂了么
<alpha080> 睡了，没看我在网上瞎晃悠么
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7ff14bc2gw1dnvd8480tfj.jpg
<tenzu> 邪恶了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a5704d0jw1dnv650ojxvj.jpg
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog_|work: ping
 * adam8157 kindle读书中, 王小波杂文
<roylez_> adam8157: 没出息
<roylez_> cfy: cc，我的阅读器呢？
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 还没做好？
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。不是吧。。。
<alpha080> 阿，这是要？
<roylez_> alpha080: 他不敢回来了呢
<roylez_> cfy: 必须的
<roylez_> cfy: 我以后一个星期提醒你一次。加油
<alpha080> c这不是回来了。。。
<alpha080> 啥阅读器
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 坏主席
<roylez_> alpha080: jandan.net/2011/10/12/8-bit_ebook.html
<Kandu> adam8157: 他的小說十分不錯啊
<roylez_> cfy: 争取明天早上4点到公司
<adam8157> Kandu: 更喜欢杂文
<alpha080> roylez_: 这要嵌入式达人来搞才行啊
<roylez_> alpha080: cfy 正在学这个
<alpha080> adam8157: 过时啦。。。
<alpha080> cfy: 有空教教偶。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你好歹也要看看卫慧绵绵那个级别的
<alpha080> 偶是属于那种样样精通样样稀松级别的
<adam8157> roylez_: Kandu 关机看书去了, 各位晚安
<roylez_> 跑的真快，踢都来不及
<Kandu> cfy: 正用 ubuntu XD 以前一直不敢用
<alpha080> 新的kindle app占用了24M。。。妈呀，这是叫我换手机么
<cfy> roylez_: 学啥？
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<cfy> alpha080: 啥啊？
<cfy> roylez_: 嵌入式？
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 我会一点点。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 一点点
<cfy> roylez_: 那8k的电子书呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 做好给我,lolo
<liaochenyuan> hi
<fla> hi
<liaochenyuan> 怎么没有机器人报时了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在報時 未日倒數，， XXX天，， 自己算
<alpha080> 机器人死了
<liaochenyuan> 果然，那个^k^不见了…………
<Evanescence> 大家知道win7下怎么设置gvim吗？
<liaochenyuan> 我用过:-D
<liaochenyuan> WIN7下面的是_vimrc文件
<liaochenyuan> 然后其他配置都和ubuntu下差不多
<liaochenyuan> 但是_vimrc文件要放在gvim.exe的上一层文件夹里
<Evanescence> 明白了， 谢谢
<liaochenyuan> 不用客气~
<Evanescence> 是这个目录吗？ C:\Program Files\Vim
<liaochenyuan> 我下载的版本是不用安装的啊
<Evanescence> 是不用的， 随安装一起在那儿有一个呢
<liaochenyuan> 如果gvim.exe位于C:\Program Files\Vim\的话，_vimrc就是应该放在C:\Program Files\里面
<Evanescence> 明白了
<liaochenyuan> 不过我觉得WIN7下面VIM不是很好用…………个人感觉…………
<Evanescence> 我也觉得
<liaochenyuan> 还是notepad++吧
<Evanescence> 还是linux下的vim配置舒服
<Evanescence> notepad++不会用啊
<liaochenyuan> 这个网上有教程的
<liaochenyuan> 感觉和gedit差不多
<liaochenyuan> 我用主要是用来写写JAVA什么的
<Evanescence> 我是用来玩的。。。。
<Evanescence> 惭愧啊。。。。
<liaochenyuan> :)这个有什么好惭愧的……
<Evanescence> 这个自然是要惭愧的， vim这样的神器竟然被拿来玩了。。。
<liaochenyuan> 神器是针对不同的人而言的啊，自己用的最顺手的就是神器，其他的都是浮云~
<liaochenyuan> 呐，这个就是notepad++的简单的图文教程了：http://www.veryhuo.com/a/view/37516.html
<Evanescence> thanks
<Kandu> Evanescence: win7 的話 _vimrc 放家目錄，記得是
<liaochenyuan> :-[
<Evanescence> 不是家目录， 我试了， 家目录好像不读取的
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=356712
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 有 崽崽的照片？？
<narcissists> notepad 用的是什么图形库
<narcissists> 能在 linux 下变异么
<narcissists> 编译么
<iGoogle> notepad 是啥
<narcissists> notepad++ 用的是什么图形库
<narcissists> notepad++
<liaochenyuan> 这个不知道…………
<narcissists> 官网打不开
<liaochenyuan> 我只是听别人说比较好用，跟gedit似的，然后就下来用了，果然比较好用
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<liaochenyuan> 不会吧，我去开开试试……
<liaochenyuan> 可以打开啊，很正常啊
<liaochenyuan> http://notepad-plus-plus.org/
<narcissists> liaochenyuan, 它是 windows 程序啊
<narcissists> 我这里打不开
<iGoogle> cfy: 看那链接没。
<liaochenyuan> 本来就是windows嘛
<narcissists> 打开了
<liaochenyuan> 现在换成ubuntu就直接gedit了
<cfy> iGoogle: 论坛的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要断网了
<narcissists> win32 api。 他是用 Scintilla 的啊， 和 gedit 一样呢
<liaochenyuan> 之前是因为没有搞定双显卡切换的问题，然后用了一段时间win7，然后就找了这么个软件来作为gedit的替代品…………
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> gedit貌似有 M$版的，，
<narcissists> CyrusYzGTt, 你有 M$ 版的 CyrusYzGTt 么
<CyrusYzGTt> narcissists§ 木有，， 你上 gedit的官網下載吧
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你被调戏了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ?? 誰調戲我了？？？
<narcissists> CyrusYzGTt, 猫
<iGoogle> 你有 M$ 版的 CyrusYzGTt 么
<CyrusYzGTt> narcissists§ ,, 貌似是的，，
<narcissists> :)
<liaochenyuan> 我下线啦，各位晚安啦~~~
<snugglecat> 怎么他不等人家和他说再见啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 見過 ，， 不過沒裝，， M$是我 的 毒瘤，， 不用裝太多東西上去，，，
<snugglecat> 毒瘤???
<iGoogle> ～～这家伙不是说中文的？
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez_> iGoogle: 哇，ee居然在
<snugglecat> 哪家伙
<snugglecat> liaochenyuan???
<iGoogle> 阿乐。有好玩的？
<snugglecat> 廖诚远???
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ee剛纔 將其兒子的 玉照 PO 上網了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里？
<iGoogle> 会刷recovery.img不。 roylez_
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=356712
 * iGoogle 不该挤兑乐乐的。
<snugglecat> 闺女是男的???
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你怎么不在我的gtalk里面了？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 被小蜜追杀换号了？
<iGoogle> ？
<iGoogle> 不知道。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是儿子啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ...
<snugglecat> 我思维混乱了， 想着 al... 他的闺女， 看着 ee 的儿子。 奇怪着， ee 的闺女怎么是男的
<iGoogle> 给猫+b去
<snugglecat> ...
<roylez_> snugglecat: hello?
<roylez_> iGoogle: 开了一坨的wget，每个20k，总速度500
<iGoogle> 你也有500的待遇了阿
<iGoogle> 不错嘛
<roylez_> iGoogle: cave story又出新版了
<iGoogle> 那不是我玩的哦
<iGoogle> 你自个高兴去吧。 Lol
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<iGoogle> roylez_: 居然用beamer?
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 居然不会贴图。呵呵。那么大的图。
<iGoogle> 额。后面的图，都正常？
<iGoogle> 就第一个不对
<iGoogle> 自己贴论坛去吧。作这么辛苦。 roylez_
<roylez_> iGoogle: hmmmmm
<iGoogle> roylez_: 我可以在2楼打击zsh不。
<iGoogle> :D
<roylez_> iGoogle: 可以
<iGoogle> .. 居然。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 旁边那肘子是你老婆的吧？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我这次要去合肥吃东坡肘子
<iGoogle> 哪里来的肘子。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/187628
<roylez_> iGoogle: 真丑。不会是尼古拉斯凯奇的妹子吧
<Kandu> iGoogle: 原來 unity3d 性能這麼渣，怪不得默認 resize mode 是 rectangle
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 渣渣
<Kandu> iGoogle: 換成 normal mode 卡得熊樣
<newbit> 请问下，装了中文语言包之后，重启，浏览中文网页还是乱码，咋办呢。我用的是lubuntu11.10 源列表用的是Natty(11.04)的 (已经按照官方源列表的说明将列表地址中的 natty 替换为 oneiric了)
<newbit> 中文包装的是 language-pack-zh-hans 和 language-pack-zh-hans-base
<snugglecat> roylez_, 怎么
<roylez_> snugglecat: .
<snugglecat> .
<newbit> 有人能好心指点下吗
<snugglecat> 啥中文网页么
<snugglecat> 所有都乱码？
<newbit> snugglecat: 对，所有的都乱码，中文网页也乱码
<snugglecat> 没试过酱紫
<snugglecat> 如果某个网页乱码， 可能是网页是gb的
<snugglecat> 但所有都乱码， 没试过
<snugglecat> 你不是能打中文么
<snugglecat> 你现在在 windows?
<newbit> snugglecat: 桌面用英文还凑合，中文网页不能浏览还真有点奇怪，UTF-8，GBK,GB18030都试过了。  对，我现在是在windows下
<newbit> snugglecat: 现在浏览器不是一般都自带多语言的么，我用的chromium
<snugglecat> 那不懂了
<snugglecat> linux 中文 都用不了么
<snugglecat> 没试过酱紫。 我闭嘴了
<snugglecat> 另找高人
<snugglecat> 另请高明
<snugglecat> :)
<newbit> snugglecat: 整个系统没法显示一个汉字，locale设置为zh_CN.-UTF-8也不行，哎
<snugglecat> 字体的原因么
<snugglecat> 没有中文字体???
<snugglecat> fonts.conf 没设好????
<newbit> snugglecat: 有这个可能
<snugglecat> fonts.conf 的字体替换 看过么
<newbit> snugglecat: 我先去看看如何替换字体。 国外衍生版的中文支持实在不行，如果不是机子太老，真不想自找折腾
<snugglecat> ubuntu 应该默认就可以的啊
<snugglecat> 你是 ubuntu 么
<snugglecat> arch 倒是有 wiki
<newbit> snugglecat: 我用的Lubuntu
<snugglecat> 哦
<newbit> snugglecat: 老爷机，好不容易用PXE方式装起来，觉得麻烦，否则就换其他发行版了，先玩玩再说，实在不行还是要换个中文支持好的发行版。
<snugglecat> newbit, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_中文化_(简体中文)#fontconfig.E8.AE.BE.E7.BD.AE 看看这个， arch ， 不知道对你有无作用
<snugglecat> 我是 arch 的
<newbit> snugglecat: 应该linux的设置都是共通的吧，谢了，我先看看。
<newbit> snugglecat: arch和ubutun好像是两个不同的分支？
<newbit> arch是debian演化的吗？
<snugglecat> 俩发行版吧， 看看吧，希望对你有用
<snugglecat> 不是吧
<snugglecat> 有文泉驿字体么
<newbit> snugglecat: 恩，我先看看去，我也觉得有可能是字体没装好
<newbit> snugglecat: 好像没有，我待会儿tftp下一个。 先谢了，哥们
<snugglecat> 没事
<snugglecat> newbit, 应该你需要做一下字体替换， 至少 sans, 和serif
<newbit> snugglecat: 恩，我也这么认为，想起来安装X的时候好像记得有那么几行警告提示，是关于font之类的目录的
<iGoogle> newbit: 什么版本的系统
<snugglecat> :)
<newbit> iGoogle: Lubuntu, LXDE桌面
<iGoogle> 新版本，改那边。
<iGoogle> 有一个字符串的bug
<newbit> iGoogle 哥们
<knownbad> 妹子？
<Ml_hoo> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<ceetozz> 好
 * Jadgj Someone like you  -adele
 * Jadgj Rolling in the deep -adele
<layerbase> pxe安装utunbu 哪里找pxelinux.0呢？？？
<layerbase> 刚才那位装个老笔记本的 在么
<Jadgj> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 09 日 星期五 00:11:48
<CyrusYzGTt> Jadgj§ 好吧，， 現在報時，，  。。。。。。。。。
<Jadgj> CyrusYzGTt: 还不睡?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jadgj§ 在看 一本 很垃圾的小說，，
<Jadgj> !ddw
<oink_PCLbc> DDW: Jadgj 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  1261703515
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_PCLbc> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  1261710687
<Jadgj> 没人了
<Jadgj> 审判日快要来了
<Jadgj> CyrusYzGTt: Bye
<mza_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 好啊，， 善良的去地仙界， 其他的沒有特殊原因的留下
 * Jadgj is gone
<CyrusYzGTt> Jadgj§ 滾吧，
<Jadgj> CyrusYzGTt: go fuck yourself with chain saw!
 * Jadgj is gone
<oink_PCLbc> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  1261950593
<CyrusYzGTt> Jadgj§ 滾吧 鳥人
<mza_> 怎么看不懂你们在干什么……
<CyrusYzGTt> 人活一世，需要激情，没有激情的人，和行尸走肉没有区别，没有激情的人，终将一世无成。
 * knownbad 激情的把 CyrusYzGTt 乱棒打死。
 * CyrusYzGTt 行屍走肉的把 knownbad 變成 殭屍
<knownbad> 够激情够有成就了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有，， 只是 現在 頹廢 消極的對待一切
<knownbad> 这表示你好活着。
<liuzhoou>  /names
<alvin_rxg> 机器人都罢工了…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能刷屏了
<ofan> 刷
<ofan> 刷
<ofan> 刷
<ofan> 刷
<gebjgd> ofan: asus垃圾
<ofan> gebjgd: ?
<ofan> 怎么了
<gebjgd> ofan: 键盘不给力
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
<ofan> gebjgd: 评论都说触摸板不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么不行?
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道，看amazon上评论说的
<gebjgd> ofan: 触摸板还好
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是需要重编译内核
<ofan> gebjgd: 键盘手感不好？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不好
<ofan> 不用吧，挂个内核模块不就行了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不行.需要重编译内核
<ofan> gebjgd: 便宜货都这样
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没编译
<gebjgd> 直接xset搞
<larry00> 打开google+ google music 直接就没200+ M的内存啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是便宜货
<gebjgd> ofan: 是它用不常用的芯片
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说键盘
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是
<gebjgd> ofan: 键盘我不习惯巧克力了
<gebjgd> ofan: 键盘我不习惯巧克力
<ofan> 这有什么不习惯的
<ofan> gebjgd: 有键盘灯么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么键盘灯?
<ofan> gebjgd: 键盘背景灯
<gebjgd> ofan: 不明白
<knownbad> 那个好用
<ofan> gebjgd: ...就是键盘下有led，晚上也能看清键盘的
<knownbad> +1
<gebjgd> ofan: 没见过
<ofan> 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我向来开灯用
<ofan> gebjgd: 我屋里的灯坏了
<ofan> 键盘灯很有用
<gebjgd> ofan: 我家里很多灯
<gebjgd> ofan: led的.新买的
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> 嗤嗤
<knownbad> 松鼠脱光光？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你想上?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用opera开turbo似乎开webqq好很多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打开了又挂了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果然
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: opera能很快打开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别的都打不开
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_test> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ISO-8859-1
<alvin_rxg> shit
<alvin_test> www.google.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: ISO-8859-1
<gebjgd> shit
<alvin_test> shit
<alvin_test> shit
<alvin_test> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ISO-8859-1
<alvin_test> www.google.com
<gebjgd> shit
<alvin_rxg> 判断 redirect 的出错了。
<alvin_test> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<alvin_test> wwww.google.com
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，own_publick 还要重新改……
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<gebjgd> www.6park.com
<gebjgd> http://web3.qq.com/webqqpic/
<alvin_rxg> www.6park.com
<alvin_rxg> www.6park.com
<alvin_rxg> www.6park.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 留园网[德国]:海外华人的网络家园-海外中文第一站-6park.com
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<knownbad> 刷屏
<knownbad> kick
<knownbad> kickban
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你梦呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 人家是当权者
<alvin_test> http://linuxsir.org/bbs/forum96.html
<gebjgd> secret garden -- sigma
<alvin_rxg> shit 这网站的 title 在 1024bytes 外……
<alvin_test> http://linuxsir.org/bbs/forum96.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux 发行版Archlinux讨论区 - LinuxSir.Org
<alvin_test> 哼，没整多线程的后果， irssi 卡好半天……
<Jagdwurst> irssi 还要多线程?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不是，开了个脚本获取 title ..
<Jagdwurst> 又折腾这些...
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_test> http://linuxsir.org/bbs/forum96.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux 发行版Archlinux讨论区 - LinuxSir.Org
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你好清闲
<gebjgd> http://www.last.fm/music/Lesi%C3%ABm/_/Coloris
<gebjgd> Lesiëm – Coloris
<alvin_rxg> 好冷啊，都忘开暖气了……
<gebjgd> 地板暖气路过
<gebjgd> 自动的 暖租
<Jagdwurst> 还是换成 opensuse 了。选包的时候特意看了一下，这档都全的。。
<Jagdwurst> 正在装 texlive  ...  960kB/s
<gebjgd> http://www.last.fm/music/Solyma/_/Solyma+%28Jerusalem%29
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你的 tits 脚本没用了?
<alvin_rxg> 刚关……
<alvin_rxg> 怕卡了自己……
<Jagdwurst> 新的 kde 真漂亮...
<alvin_rxg> 也试了 threads 似乎没作用
<ofan> tits脚本...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: thread 不可能没用的，一定是你搞错了
<alvin_rxg> 好似搞错了……忘了把 signal 绑定到新的函数了
<gebjgd> kde还是那么垃圾
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<Jagdwurst> kde 不错啊
<gebjgd> kde 3.5不错
<gebjgd> kde4就是垃圾
<Jagdwurst> 好久没用了，刚装完 opensuse, 没有 xmonad, 只能先用会儿 kde
<Jagdwurst> 4 刚出来的时候不怎么样，
<Jagdwurst> 现在己经很矣了
<Jagdwurst> 好了
<Jagdwurst> 就像3刚出来的时候
<Jagdwurst> 也不好用
<Jagdwurst> 最怀念的是 kde3 下的 klatin
<gebjgd> 4 还是不好用
<Jagdwurst> opensuse 有 kde3 的源。
<alvin_rxg> 悲剧， 那些东西没继承过去么…… http://code.bulix.org/d4bbfh-80863?raw
<Jagdwurst> 装个 klatin...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  gnome 3 才叫不好用...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那个更是垃圾
<Jagdwurst> 一般我只需要开个 xterm,  开个 firefox，再开个 okular。其它好不好用关系不是太大
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你开的太少
<Jagdwurst> 我说的是一般...
<Jagdwurst> 现在我就开了一个 irssi 和 okular
<Jagdwurst> 读 dissertation 中...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 起码开个xterm 浏览器 webqq goldendict 播放器 hotot thunderbird pidgin吧
<Jagdwurst> goldendict/stardict 一般不用开。除了读某些小说，很少遇到生词
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<Jagdwurst> pidgin / amarok 在 tray 里，况且都直接 hotkey 控制。和 wm 之类的无关。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<Jagdwurst> linuxqq 也在 tray 里...
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: kde的地方太小.linuxqq就是渣
<Jagdwurst> ?
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<alvin_rxg> 算了， threads  开不起来
<gebjgd> http://www.last.fm/music/Secret+Garden/_/Moving
<alvin_rxg> Projektarbeit ExcelMakro mit VBA-Schreiben 2/4 Credits Suche einen Studenten, der fit im Programmieren von Excelmakros ist Kontakt Prof. Imiela: joachim.imiela@fh...
<alvin_rxg> hiwi 就 hiwi 了，还 projektarbeit... 就是不想给钱 =.=
<gebjgd> http://www.last.fm/music/Deep+Forest/_/Bohemian+Ballet
<Jagdwurst> fh ç©·
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> 你找 hiwi 了?
<alvin_rxg> 没。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那是在 anzeigesystem 上的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 未必
<Jagdwurst> 他不给你钱，给你学分
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我在那里呆过，清楚
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 和 uni 接的项目没法比
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 未必
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我没说每个 fh。 我是照我知道的说
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你了解的可能是另外情况
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 曾经给教授打工.月薪最少500欧.有的时候拿1600€
<alvin_rxg> 这边能给你300就很好了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我只说我的情况
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 打神马工?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太次了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这工作我干了3年呢
<Jagdwurst> R＆D 的很少放 fh, 因为 fh 基础太弱了
<Jagdwurst> 动手的有一些
<Jagdwurst> 但都是直接到外面的。
<Jagdwurst> 并不在学校里面做
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: google -> ifis
<Jagdwurst> 懒
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: suse 速度如何？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 凑合
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: btrfs systemd
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 就看看　okular 目前还行
<alvin_rxg> 我又没没问你……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一直在用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这两个不能增加多少速度
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那就是说和目前大部分发行版都差不多咯
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 还不能说
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天下午才装上去的
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 等我编译完 xmonad 像从前那样正常的用了，才知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和别的发行版没啥区别,就是源不给力
<alvin_rxg> hmm
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 反正一两个版本内不再用回　fedora 了，不知　fedora 缺人还是怎的。好几个软件包都被放弃掉。像　wxwidget 的二进制库在，文档被放弃了...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 配置文件倒是挺规矩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo, archlinux 不规矩的，然后你那 pulseaudio 就不行了？
<alvin_rxg> fine. 先 debian stable 用着
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pulseaudio问题是和我的硬件有关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老本子和台机没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门额
<alvin_rxg> pulseaudio 不管硬件的吧…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老本子也是pulseaudio
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: slim.正常得很
<Jagdwurst> scheisse, 下载了一本书，４个 .rar,　居然第二个是坏的..
<alvin_rxg> 论点：你当前的机器，你当前机器上的 pulseaudio。 和 其他机器，其他机器上的 pulseaudio 没半点关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我在想你那些客户在用你的软件时碰到 bug 了怎么办？…… “我的机器上运行着没事～” :P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老本子有2周没开了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接死人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的软件都是控制机械
<alvin_rxg> 怎么调试的呢？不是 sim？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 断胳臂 断腿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没法调试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有sim
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sim很垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 项目急的时候.编完了就要能用
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 客户遇到 bug 是他们的设备垃圾
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 设备也是我们公司的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ssi schäfer 什么都做
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: +1
<alvin_rxg> 不是 20% coding, 80% debug 么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　反正你不用那个设备... 凡是你不用的都是垃圾
<Jagdwurst> lol
<Jagdwurst> 那还写毛程序...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 等你上班了就知道了
<alvin_rxg> 不是很多都说，一个项目经常延期么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我上班不写程序。况且写程序都有现成的 pattern, 重在管理。又不是写什么高深的数值算法
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 等你毕业就知道了.外国人.让你管理.梦呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　你那理解的“管理”是社会主义的“管理”
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　写出算法不难，难的是先前的设计，和把整个程序组织起来。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 别吹了.先毕业找到工作在吹
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 呵呵，别狡辩。没话了就用这么一句话来压我
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是你太狂妄
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 虽然你分数不低.但是到了项目中不是像考试那样
<alvin_rxg> 所谓的 “雄辩”
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 考试是考试.项目是项目.什么问题都有可能发生
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我也正正规规的到企业里做过，基本的概念还是有的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 费话
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 硬件公司?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我又没说和考试一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还是软件公司?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 软件公司简单多了.风险低.硬件控制公司风险大多了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 大集团什么都做。我在的那个部门做天线和前端高频电路
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不一样的东西
<alvin_rxg> 不都是硬件……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 机械控制难度大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问题多
<Jagdwurst> .....
<Jagdwurst> 哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> "项目急的时候.编完了就要能用"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 事实如此.
<Jagdwurst> test drive ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 到了现场.kunden改逻辑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 常事
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 对，你做的东西都是难度大东西。别人做的都是垃圾
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我没说过
<Jagdwurst> 23:24 < gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ssi schäfer 什么都做
<Jagdwurst> 23:24 < alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: +1
<Jagdwurst> 23:33 < alvin_rxg> 不都是硬件……
<Jagdwurst> 23:33 < gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 机械控制难度大
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 只是说硬件控制难度大
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 事实如此
<Jagdwurst> 哪个行业难度都大的
<Jagdwurst> 否则早被人抢饭碗了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 纯软件容易多了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 起码有完毕的测试
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 测试只能测试其中的一小部分
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 比如写个软件，解 maxwell 方程的。 解出来不符合物理规律的多的是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 软件项目能测试很多了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你说那个是研究
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:   或者写银行程序，并不是所有的 case 都能被 test 到的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 事实的项目是 不行也得行.还要在项目规定时间内
<Jagdwurst> 所有项目都有时间限定的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我们的客户出了问题耽误项目 一天50000€
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 数据库起码还有谱.机械部分没谱
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不说银行出了点软件问题，一天又是多少钱?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 多少钱你都不知道
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 比起机械，人更没譜
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩.比如你
<alvin_rxg> 那还敢刚编译完直接上了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没办法
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 写个银行前端，一直要防着人来 crack,
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 人可比机械没譜多了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 年轻人.好好写你的论文.1.0 全满分毕业.我是loser,比不上你牛逼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你就别说我了.都重修了.好好考虑你自己的毕业前途吧
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 过两年 alvin_rxg 发粪了，说不定能超过你 ；）
<alvin_rxg> 不行，我得再过5年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我可是自己打工上学的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不像你这么舒服
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你怎么着也得弄个1.7毕业吧
<alvin_rxg> 7,1 有希望
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 7.1没法毕业
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你就老死在这里了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你本科平均多少分毕业的?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 平均1.3 ，低分都是国内认过来的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ........
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 靠.也没太高啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这里考试比国内容易
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你继续努力吧
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 继续读博才是正道
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 肥鱼已经读博了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 正解
<knownbad> 。
<gebjgd> knownbad: -,-
<knownbad> gebjgd: alvin_rxg: 我可是自己打工上学的 <-- 卖屁股？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近闹痔疮
<knownbad> 正中
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩.给叫兽口交
<knownbad> 肯定以前生意太好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 口的累死我了
<knownbad> 得手术，看了没？
<knownbad> 得长坐 donut 。
<knownbad> 常坐。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不行外痔
<ofan> 终于有台灯了..
<gebjgd> knownbad: 忙项目啊
<gebjgd> ofan: ....
<knownbad> 可以，但得小心点。  不然憋不住屎。
<ofan> nnd 几个破灯泡就$6
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那倒不至于.就是长小包
<knownbad> 那是疱疹，你你你以前搞坏了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ......
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是.外痔
<gebjgd> ofan: 别买用灯泡的.去aldi买led的
<ofan> gebjgd: led的？
<knownbad> 不懂什么是长小包
<gebjgd> ofan: 对.2w功耗
<ofan> gebjgd: 没见过
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是吧.我们这里到处都是了.我买了2个
<ofan> gebjgd: 我这都是灯泡
<ofan> 节能灯都十多刀
<gebjgd> ofan: 那个费电
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是在aldi买的
<ofan> 吃饭去..
<knownbad> EST.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你玩积木额
<knownbad> like?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你玩?
<gebjgd> knownbad: lego
<knownbad> 那个游戏？
<knownbad> 真的 lego ？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩真的
<knownbad> 以前吧。
<knownbad> 干嘛？  怀旧啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 培养兴趣爱好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我需要电脑外的兴趣
<knownbad> 骑脚踏车去，把座椅拿掉。就骑钢管。
<gebjgd> knownbad: .....
<knownbad> 去户外吧，多走走活的久。
<knownbad> 或是跟老婆作瑜伽去。
<knownbad> 她在下你在上，海豹式。。。。好幸福哦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 睡觉了 晚安
<knownbad> adios
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-09
<Datuy> Hello
<Datuy> Hi
<Datuy> Hi
<zhao_> hello world
<jiero> 发现 P4真的不够用，Core2才行。。。性能差3～4倍了。
<jiero> 装了fedora之后自动搜索不到解码器，那么算了。就不看了。
<jiero> mp3 h264啥的都不能播。都移动去手机了
<jiero> zf: 照片1.
<jiero> Kandu: 早上好。
<zf> .....
<jiero> zf: 照片来
<zf> jiero:還想著我的照片
<roylez> jiero: 真鄙视你
<zf> jiero: 一同鄙视你
<jiero> roylez: 。。。每天都这么说吧。
<jiero> zf: 不管如何，照片拿来。
<zf> jiero :切!為甚麽要聽你的
<jiero> zf:  直到你听不到。。。
<jiero> zf: 放出你去活动的照片也行。
<zf> 沒照片~
<jiero> zf: 看你的id很奇怪的，肯定去参加过什么活动留影了。
<zf> id有啥奇怪的
<zf> 我名字的縮寫而已
<zf> 張飛
<jiero> zf: gplfeng那个。
<zf> 恩
<jiero> zf: 政府。。。
<zf> jiero  :....
<mmfei> 原来你的id这么有深意的  :-)
<zf> 沒深意
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<mao> mmfei: 敏感词看多了
<mmfei> ^_^
<caleb-> 政府。。。
<knownbad> 好啥？
<knownbad> zf 不是造反吗？
<zf> knownbad  :造反....
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你近来睡得早哦？
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 毛爷爷说的， 造反有理
<knownbad> 你前妻那里搞完了？
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 呵呵
<jamg> 早上好
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就这样了， 单放疗， 还能怎么杨
<snugglecat> 不做手术
<knownbad> 嗯，好好过最后这段日子。
<knownbad> 这样的 bsd 我也要。  http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/_daemonette/freebsd-002.jpg
<wxg4net> u10.04 安装nvidia驱动 成功，并且驱动加载正常 但重启机器后 却出现了错误
<wxg4net> 有谁能给点建议么
<eexp> Friend request declined
<eexp>  You have declined the friend request from numbchild.
<eexp> roylez: http://imagebin.org/187702
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有雀斑
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想换 freebsd
<snugglecat> knownbad, 用过 windows, 用过 linux， 也想换换口味
<eexp> 经常有半死不活的，从bsd回来的家伙。
<knownbad> 还嫌？  我都打算离婚娶她去。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> freebsd 和 linux, unix 是啥关系啊
<eexp> knownbad: 私发啥图片？
<knownbad> 试试 pcbsd 会好些。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 又来个 pcbsd。 啥来的
<knownbad> 就以上的 bsd 活动。
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<snugglecat> 以上????
<knownbad> 跟 ubuntu 一样。
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 基于 freebsd ??
<knownbad> debian = freebsd, ubuntu = pcbsd.
<knownbad> 是。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 关键是 freebsd 对于 qt 的支持怎么杨
<knownbad> 应该是。  debian -> ubuntu, freebsd -> pcbsd。
<snugglecat> 貌似 qt 官方不直接提供， bsd 包
<knownbad> http://www.freebsdchina.org/
<snugglecat> knownbad, freebsd 能直接运行 linux 的么
<knownbad> 大部分的32可以。
<snugglecat> 就是是否能下 linux 的安装包直接运行安装么
<snugglecat> 64的呢
<knownbad> 但当然不是100%
<snugglecat> 要重新编译有点怕
<knownbad> 不行。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那算了
<eexp> 又来一个骗人去bsd的。
<knownbad> 没骗人。
<knownbad> 骗了只贱猫。
<snugglecat> 主要的我还是要 qt。 应该freebsd 有带 qt 的。 但我想要时时更新。
<ScarletWolf> knownbad: 。。。
<eexp> knownbad: 我是为你好。省得你到时候被骂。
<snugglecat> ......
<knownbad> 没说 bsd 都是好啊。
 * microcai bsd 垃圾
<eexp> 拉。愤青出现了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 主要的我还是要 qt。 应该freebsd 有带 qt 的。 但我想要时时更新。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 如果 freebsd 对 qt 的版本有言辞， 就有点顾虑了
<snugglecat> 延迟
<knownbad> 完全看你的平台。  能卖钱的就行。
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<knownbad> 看你的客户端是用什么。
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<knownbad> 没意思。
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 只想回家去。
<snugglecat> 我是想知道， freebsd 对qt的更新怎么杨
<snugglecat> 喝红酒喝多了？？
<knownbad> 我看你再搞一台机子一旁实验着。
<snugglecat> 和哪位二奶和红酒来着？？
<knownbad> 不必搞主机伤身子。
<snugglecat> 金发的么
<snugglecat> 是啊
<mao> bsd是学院派,linux是极客派
<snugglecat> 毛啊
<snugglecat> mao爷爷好
<knownbad> 明天公司圣诞晚会。想想找那个二奶一起去。
<snugglecat> 金发的么
<knownbad> bsd 不是学院派，超多的 embedded devices 架构在 bsd 上。
<mazenvoy> 土问你们用什么irc客户端
<snugglecat> mazenvoy, 啥都有
<knownbad> 屁精
<mazenvoy> 我用了个telepathy-kde的，都没有按tab补全昵称的功能
<knownbad> pidgin.
<snugglecat> mazenvoy, 强烈推荐 xchat
<fengya90> snugglecat: 现在用了quassel
<snugglecat> arch 又要升级了么
<fengya90> 是的
<fengya90> 不过什么叫又要？
<snugglecat> 刚升级不久哇
<fengya90> arch不是天天升级么？
<metbsd> 这个要谨慎些，irc很要紧的
<snugglecat> .......
<snugglecat> arch 那么麻烦啊
<fengya90> snugglecat: 不会吧，我觉得arch这样很方便阿
<knownbad> 你不是早知道了吗？
<snugglecat> 有些东西不想升级， 装不了哇
<knownbad> exclude 掉。
<snugglecat> 知道是滚动， 但不知道滚得那么频繁啊
<knownbad> 但迟早得升要不一堆的破包。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 现在想装 e17 就装不了， 得先更新呢
<eexp> 不滚都不行的distro。 snugglecat
<snugglecat> 有啥 dos 游戏
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 你得了啥病？
<snugglecat> 滚得太快了
<eexp> 他迷失了。 jyfl987
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 暗病
<jyfl987> eexp: 不是 早上他在说动手术的事
<snugglecat> 哦
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 说说哈 让大家开心开心
<knownbad> 他岳父。
<snugglecat> 我前岳父得癌症
<jyfl987> 额
<eexp> jyfl987: 你啥破网。还不能上xmpp
<snugglecat> :)
<jyfl987> eexp: 不知道 已经是出口了 居然上不了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 你还有前岳父 我一直以为你只有公婆
<snugglecat> .......
<knownbad> 回家去。
<eexp> 前岳父，也不代表是二婚。
<snugglecat> 没二婚啊， 单身
<snugglecat> 有女人介绍让我二婚么
<eexp> 破鞋
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 你跟 柠檬学就是了
<snugglecat> 柠檬没来过了
<xiangfu> 如果网络服务可以监听两个端口吗？
<snugglecat> 去交友网???
<xiangfu> s/如果/一个
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 可以
<snugglecat> 可以吧
<ofan> RT @missdeerme: 做了几年程序员, 厌烦了, 想换行......于是天天猛敲回车键....
<microcai> ofan:  ... ...
<mmfei-m> ....
<lanying37> ....
<jyfl987> ofan: what?
<ceetozz> 一个可执行文件执行时候必须要先获得其属性么 ？
<sunwilston> 直接运行要加属性的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何实现一个 虚拟的 block devices?
<adam8157> jyfl987: man mknod
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说程序方法
<adam8157> jyfl987: man 2 mknod :)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这只是已经有了 创建个/dev/xxx而已 我说如何实现一个 虚拟的block device 好让别人可以当作block设备用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 链到一个文件?
<adam8157> mknod - create a special or ordinary file    create啊
<mooooo> jyfl987: 你需要学习写内核驱动
<jyfl987> mooooo: 确实
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 我想提供个 inode cloud服务
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在云端实现一个 inode集群 这样你就可以在自己那边实现个虚拟的block映射上去好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 甚至可以考虑映射到p2p网络去
<eexp> jyfl987: 基础都没学好，整天搞异想天开的。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 貌似storage就是这样的...我不懂诶
<jyfl987> eexp: 关你p事 我最反感你这种人
<adam8157> eexp: convert 图片到pdf会压缩 怎样避免
<jyfl987> adam8157: google storage？ 不是吧 他已经基于文件了
<eexp> jyfl987: 你那件事情，吹嘘成功过？
<jyfl987> eexp: 你除了打击别人积极性还会干嘛呢
<eexp> adam8157: pdf。没试过。man看参数
<eexp> jyfl987: opengl的事情，2，3年了。咋不吹了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是说专业的storage设备...
<adam8157> eexp: jyfl987 =,=
<jyfl987> eexp: 那是你扯淡的 我可没答应你
<eexp> 天天说芯片，搞出了啥。
<jyfl987> eexp: 我失败也好 成功也好 跟你有啥关系
<eexp> 无敌的 jyfl987
<jyfl987> eexp: 我就是天天吹牛 也没碍着你
<eexp> 可你忽悠了 adam8157。我要保护他，不被你欺骗。
<mooooo> 我们换个话题吧，说说大白菜怎么个炒法……
<eexp> lol
<jyfl987> eexp: 我只是问问他相关的知识  这怎么是忽悠
<jyfl987> eexp: 我又没叫他给我做
<eexp> 忽悠。
<adam8157> eexp: 问问这个有什么嘛, 多实际的应用 create block dev
<eexp> 没看他那吹的。还云了。
<jyfl987> 你看不惯可以不看 我就是吹牛干你什么事 难道你还不允许别人吹牛？
<eexp> 一天搞一个东西，都高级得不行的。
<eexp> 刚好都无聊嘛。
<jyfl987> 你这种人才是最大的破坏者
<jyfl987> 你无聊还要影响别人
<adam8157> eexp: 就是要异想天开才好嘛 小e.... 干嘛打击别人
<eexp> 你不影响别人？昨天亏我还跟你提供那么多信息。等于白说。
<eexp> 打击他，最好玩了。
<jyfl987> eexp: 你个p 你昨天给我提供了毛信息 ？
<jyfl987> eexp: 你昨天叫你给个具体型号你都不说 让我自己找 我要能自己找 还用得着问你么
<eexp> 看，白说了半天。
<mooooo> 诸神之战2——二师兄的前半生
<byzantium> CDF v2 Document在linux底下用什么工具打开呀
<fengya90> 围观各路大神
<byzantium> 呵呵 有人知道吗
<byzantium> 我file *.DOC  显示为CDF v2 Document 该怎么打开呀  我用LibreOffice打不开……
<byzantium> 纠结 中
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你在 google docs里给我共享的那些书 估计读到我葛屁都读不完阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用到才翻 啊 而且没多少...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的kindle touch到手了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也是 我刚才全屏看 也没多少 你怎么不多搞点
<jyfl987> adam8157: touch感觉如何
<adam8157> jyfl987: 多了看不了....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 蛮好 反应挺快的 比预想的好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个 linux driver 和 kernel develop 都是针对2.6的么
<mooooo> adam8157: 求测评……
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是说没了按键以后 操作还习惯么 毕竟电子纸不是反应慢么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 版本没什么意义, 现在的kernel都是2.6的架构
<eexp> adam8157: 你是买的fire?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 翻页和别的没区别, 虚拟键盘反应很快
<adam8157> eexp: kindle touch
<eexp> 哦
<eexp> 又一个书虫子。可以和 cfy 相比了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是你屏幕跟老的比没大多少阿 又有虚拟键盘 那不是可视的区域更小了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 打字的时候才出来虚拟键盘嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你翻页 调菜单什么呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 翻页菜单反应一样的啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 屏幕有区域 某块儿点了是下一页 某是上一样 某是菜单
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 有空拿出来看看
<adam8157> sure
<jyfl987> 昨天在平板上写forth 被搞郁闷了 少个关键性word
<jyfl987> fox78 怎么没来
<zhao_> qq的linux版 怎么08年就不维护乐
<fatboy> MSG zypeh 在？
<Evanescence> 我想要把笔记本上的100多个G的文件传到台式电脑上， 有一个办法是直接用U盘拷贝，但是我的就U盘只有4G，拷贝要很多次， 所以我想要在网络上传，无论是两台电脑直接用网线连接， 或者用Samba，或者其他什么的，只要尽量简单便捷就行。 请问有什么办法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=356774
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 在archlinux下，大家的skype是否发生好友都不在线的情况？(实际上他们都在线的)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/48946.htm
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 祝你健康 http://jandan.net/2011/12/09/252-pound-pole-dancer.html
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: slides写好了?
<roylez> adam8157: 当然
<roylez> adam8157: 我的都发到论坛了啊
<adam8157> roylez: 车票买好了?
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: link?
<adam8157> 找到了
<adam8157> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=157&t=356720&p=2578441#p2578441
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/48946.htm google-chrome-stable 出漏洞了。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我都是抄的 不好意思贴上去a
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/48946.htm google-chrome-stable 出漏洞了。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不用chrome啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§  http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/48946.htm google-chrome-stable 出漏洞了。。
<roylez> adam8157: 下载1次，是你下的吗？
<adam8157> roylez: yep
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 全员都是酱油党啊
<adam8157> roylez: 小e在下头要照片...
<may1i> 求助 帮下载 https://rapidshare.com/files/3185046248/charmexttun.tar.gz
<may1i> hello?
<roylez> eexp: http://lejournaldequebec.canoe.ca/journaldequebec/actualites/quebec/archives/2011/11/20111129-121120.html
 * may1i 哪位大牛好心下载一下上面的链接，然后发到小弟邮箱呗？实在是下不动啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 可是，， 我的 chrome是專用來上 webqq的，， 其他的木有 sandbox..
<eexp> roylez: 啥。这又不是你。
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥bs其他的浏览器？
<CyrusYzGTt> may1i§ 要我幫你下載麼，，， 不過你要給出你可以上的網盤，，而且不用註冊的給我，，幫你下載上傳
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/4GbLB.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/4GbLB.jpg
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt: 可以发邮件附件么？我这里悲剧的只能dropbox
<adam8157> roylez: ...........
<eexp> 发点有艺术性的吧。 roylez
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/4GbLB.jpg
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/6L1rS.jpg
<eexp> 你不如看 huaban的图。
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/kZJpd.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/geH2u.jpg
<palomino|working> .....
 * RavenCha1 test
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/4GbLB.jpg
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<palomino|working> 小便图么 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 你懂的
<eexp> 破马图。上一个
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/O2PIl.jpg
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/187732
<eexp> 你看这
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/p8eoA.jpg
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/187733
<palomino|working> ........ , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/AeMya.jpg
<roylez> eexp: http://babyanimalz.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/baby-platypus-500x379.jpg
 * RavenCha1 test
<if_else> 各位，/etc/rc.local
<if_else> 只在开机时执行吗？
<RavenCha1> if_else: 是的
<if_else> 如果要测试开机自动运行？只能重启机器来测试 rc.local 命令是否执行吗？
<RavenCha1> 总觉得irssi有点乱啊= =
<mooooo> if_else: 或者你手动运行下rc.local?
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 木有鄙視其他，， 只是 webqq需要在 sandbox中運行，，這樣比較安全，
<CyrusYzGTt> may1i§ .. 看來我幫不了你，， 需要帳號的，，
<oooo> 大家有用11.04的么
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt: gracias
<WinterLi> ... [palomino|working]
<palomino|working> ?_? , WinterLi
<WinterLi> 。。。。 [palomino|working]
<WinterLi> 反应这么快 [palomino|working]
<WinterLi> 高压马。。。5g以上内存用不用装64位的ubuntu？ [palomino|working]
<WinterLi> 还是直接用pae内核 [palomino|working]
<mooooo> WinterLi: 推荐64位
<oooo> 4G内存都在64位
<WinterLi> 噢。。那64的linux下面对32位程序的兼容性怎么样 [palomino|working]
<oooo> 基本没啥问题
<WinterLi> 能像win那样直接兼容32位的程序吗
<oooo> window下面也有个例的
<WinterLi> 现在flash插件怎么样了？
<WinterLi> 那到是。。
<mooooo> WinterLi: Flash依然悲催……
<oooo> 没问题
<oooo> 就是一直蛋疼
<WinterLi> 乔帮主到死也不支持这玩意不是没有道理
<oooo> 32位也一样
<WinterLi> 32位的还能好些吧
<oooo> 个人觉得差不了多少
<WinterLi> 高压马，你发个表情怎么就没有了？
<WinterLi> 哦，开会去了呀。。
<mooooo> WinterLi: 64位可以用32位的Flash插件
<WinterLi> 哦。。。
<WinterLi> 其实看浏览器的版本吧。32位 的firefox就得用32位的flash插件 [mooooo]
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: A: 没有这个情况
<mooooo> WinterLi: 不是，64位的Firefox可以用32位的Flash插件，专门有一个扩展是让64位firefox能用32位flash的。直接从apt安装的flash插件就是
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 09 日 星期五 13:46:52
<WinterLi> 哦，现在可以这样搞了
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 我好伤心啊.
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 人品不好
<oooo> ！ready
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> oooo: pdf 书王?
<oooo> gebjgd: 什么？
<gebjgd> oooo: 五台山?
<oooo> ？
<oooo> 什么？
<gebjgd> oooo: 这不是你的id吧
<oooo> 不是的
<gebjgd> oooo: 认错人了
<oooo> 但是我一直觉得这个id很好
<Cherrot> 有谁做过大型的 JavaWeb项目吗？ 听我老师讲 SSH整合的JavaWeb只能做相当轻量级的项目
<RavenCha1> test
<ofan> ssh整合？
<ofan> Cherrot: 你老师教体育的？
<CyrusYzGTt> may1i§ ??
<mooooo> 我的体育老师教导我说，要想学好美术，就要一定把动量守恒公式背下来，然后用宋朝的土地政策去套。
<eexp> 你那体育老师，是不是喝酒了？
<imtxc> 求一个C++ 视频教程。。。
<mooooo> 没有，他只是在做银镜反映实验的时候领悟了三个代表的重要思想……
<imtxc> 谢谢大家
<RavenChan> DRDarkRaven, test
<RavenChan> test
<RavenChan> DRDarkRaven, test2
<mooooo> C++还要视频教程？
<mmfei> hi，使用11.04的哥们，你们今天会不会经常弹出要求升级到11.10的提示？
<mmfei> 我一直被弹。。。
<mmfei> 郁闷
<Patrick_DJ> mmfei: 不是每天弹一次的么?
<mmfei> 今天经常弹。。。
<mmfei> 这个跟网络不稳定有关系吗？
<metbsd> 每日一弹
<Patrick_DJ> mmfei: 把更新关了吧。
<mmfei> Patrick_DJ ？
<mmfei> 嗯嗯。。。
<metbsd> 弹弹更健康
<mmfei> 号的。。。谢谢
<mmfei> 好
<Patrick_DJ> mmfei: 我以前用ubuntu的时候，从来都不更新的，就是弹着不爽。哈哈...
<mmfei> Patrick_DJ，我想被更新。。:-)。。。
<imtxc> mooooo: 看视频资料了快些吧。。
<mmfei> 还是忍一下吧
<Patrick_DJ> mmfei: 想更新再打开就行了。
<mmfei> Patrick_DJ，恩。
<mmfei> thx
<Patrick_DJ> mmfei: np
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: youtube改版了！
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ..
<liuzhoou> 早改了
<eexp> mmfei: 软件源，里面设置提示的周期，以及是否要提示发行版本的更新。
<mmfei> eexp，^_^，谢谢，我已经该了一个月一次了
<mmfei> 改
<phoenixlzx> 大家好～
<phoenixlzx> 现在ubuntu 11.10 还能装GNOME2么？
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: 听说不行。
<phoenixlzx> .....好吧...
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: 其实我也多想用gnome2的。gnome3太占资源了，那个unity用着也不爽。
<phoenixlzx> Patrick_DJ: 同学想要上面是面板，下面有dock，旁边还有conky那样的....
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: 去装ubuntu10.04吧，那个是gnome2的。
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: 要不就用KDE,或是xfce4什么的。
<zf> 用kde吧
<funme> 知道 ubuntu系统不停的向外传数据 为什么吗
<phoenixlzx> Patrick_DJ: 我自己用的是KDE...
<funme> 谁知道啊
<Patrick_DJ> funme: 你的系统是新装的吧?安装过程中拔了网线？
<phoenixlzx> Patrick_DJ: 同学的电脑是SNB的，10.04一堆硬件不能用，无线也打不开
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: snb是什么 史努比?
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: sandybridge
<funme> patrick_DJ:我的系统是无网络 安装的
<phoenixlzx> 我郁闷了啊...
<phoenixlzx> 有什么方法能让11.10用上gnome2....
<phoenixlzx> CD8安装的11.10开机速度奇快，10秒吧，大概
<funme> patrick_DJ :可不知道为什么 有莫名其妙的连接
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: 论坛里有人问了，你去搜搜吧。印象里是不行的。
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: xfce
<phoenixlzx> 同学要开特效的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有好事吗？
<phoenixlzx> 以前真没见过10秒启动的11.10,这次见着了...dell n4110
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: xfce支持特效
<zf> phoenixlzx :用11.04吧
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Patrick_DJ> funme: 我也注意过这种情况。不过我是硬盘安装并且拔了网线的，前面几次使用时都是会自动下载上传些什么东西。后面就没看到过了。
<zf> phoenixlzx :10.10也行
<ofan> kk死了？？
<phoenixlzx> zf: 都不支持snb啊
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 和发行版有什么关系
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 内核认硬件
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 上backports或者自己编译内核
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 10.04的无线网卡打不开
<eexp> gebjgd: 也有关系，内核不同嘛
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: gnome3我也不知道怎么显示conky。感觉它变得很霸道。
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 11.10就没问题
<phoenixlzx> 恶心了
<phoenixlzx> 我擦...好不容易忽悠来一个妹子不能这样放弃了吧
<funme> Patrick_DJ:还有更毒的呢  用apt-get 安装软件  安装好软件 也没病毒 居然防火墙被删除了 因为我是有路由器的
<gebjgd> 自己换内核
<phoenixlzx> ..........
<gebjgd> 你用的是linux又不是win
<phoenixlzx> 我知道
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: KDE如何呢？试了没？
<gebjgd> 知道还问这么白的问题
<zf> phoenixlzx :那就用kde唄,在給他配置成gnome的樣子
<phoenixlzx> Patrick_DJ: 她舍友装了KDE，她想要个不一样的...
<funme> Patrick_DJ至少我知道有路由器在网络要安全很多  至少无法直接攻击
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: awesome
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 很不一样
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 自动平铺特效
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 你拉到吧...她肯定要用最简单的，连windows都不怎么会玩呢
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 让她给你当女友
<eexp> phoenixlzx: fvwm肯定会玩，只放几个图标在桌面。啥都没了。
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 她用你操作电脑
<funme> Patrick_DJ:我觉得这种问题应该是很严重的问题
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_Manager#Window_managers这里有一大把的WM，一个个找吧.. 0_0
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=168这里有讨论的。
<phoenixlzx> Patrick_DJ: 不能给她用arch，她不会
<zf> phoenixlzx:幫他編譯gnome2的分支
<zf> phoenixlzx:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11333073
<WzTian> e17 又漂亮，又是纯图形界面配置……
<Patrick_DJ> phoenixlzx: 要不试试forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=250022
<jtshs256> phoenixlzx: 装贱兔，乃当长期客服…
<dungeon_archl> WzTian: 图不图形设置界面根本不重要。。
<zf> e17 確實不錯
<mooooo> phoenixlzx: 深度，MagicLinux，mint中文版
<phoenixlzx> jtshs256: 我才不玩贱兔
<dungeon_archl> e17的设置方式太无聊的
<phoenixlzx> e17不稳定
<Patrick_DJ> funme: 放心吧。不要疑神疑鬼的。
<phoenixlzx> 改版的都不要，一堆垃圾货
<dungeon_archl> 不需要设置/不在意需要设置才是优秀
<dungeon_archl> phoenixlzx: 。。。
<phoenixlzx> deepin还行，还是不如ubuntu
<zf> ...
<gebjgd> jtshs256: phoenixlzx 奸兔好
<dungeon_archl> phoenixlzx: 用 Deepin linux，如果不满就喷 huahua
<gebjgd> jtshs256: phoenixlzx 编译时间干炮
<gebjgd> jtshs256: phoenixlzx 就怕你硬不了那么久
<phoenixlzx> ubuntu不能用debian的源吗
<dungeon_archl> phoenixlzx: 不一定
<phoenixlzx> debian不是有gnome2么...
<dungeon_archl> phoenixlzx: 可以用 chromium的ppa
<xiangfu> 有人知道 linux 什么视频编译器fjdkla;
<dungeon_archl> phoenixlzx: 新版没了1
<jtshs256> gebjgd: …
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx: 直接上debian stable
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 我买了二手电脑了。
<phoenixlzx> debian安装好麻烦的...
<phoenixlzx> 我感觉比arch麻烦多了
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd:  $55 Core2 E6550 1GBRAm
<mooooo> phoenixlzx: OpenSuSe、Mandriva
<phoenixlzx> mooooo: 人家点名要debian
<phoenixlzx> mooooo: 错了，点名要ubuntu
<Patrick_DJ> dungeon_archl: 我现在用的就是E6550，当初花了1300RMB啊。
<xiangfu> 有人知道 linux 什么视频编译器比较好？
<dungeon_archl> Patrick_DJ: 哦。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 垃圾
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 还不如上apu
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu:  去看就是了，就那么几个。
<gebjgd> dungeon_archl: 省电
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: 钱没有。
<Patrick_DJ> xiangfu: 视频编译器?不懂.
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 我用了PIVITI.
<xiangfu> 正在装openshot?
<mooooo> phoenixlzx: 人家都点名要ubuntu了，还有啥纠结的
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 那就用它把。
<xiangfu> 有没有用过的。
<xiangfu> 不会加字幕。
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 换来换去没意思。
<xiangfu> 怎么加字幕？
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 字幕是其他软件
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 字幕都是外挂吧。。
<xiangfu> 我要直接加到视频里。
<xiangfu> 上传到youtube 上。
<Patrick_DJ> dungeon_archl: $55很划算，E6550可以稳定超频35%。
<phoenixlzx> mooooo: 点名要ubuntu，但是是gnome2+dock+conky....
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 你用过
<xiangfu> 吗？
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 我没用过字幕
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, :http://www.youtube.com/user/xiangfuliu?feature=mhee
<dungeon_archl> Patrick_DJ: Dell品牌机，肯定不能超频吧‘
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 怎么直接加到视频中。
<xiangfu> 不要外挂的。我只是加几个字。
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 看youtube帮助。。。
<jtshs256> phoenixlzx: 不好骗啊…lol
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, 还要加图片呢。
<xiangfu> youtube 可以加吗？
<phoenixlzx> jtshs256: 她是看过图的.....
<adam8157> roylez: 我和我的同事纷纷表示: zsh 蛮不错的样子
<mooooo> phoenixlzx: 那就ubuntu10.04+dock+conky咯
<zf> xiangfu:kdenlive加圖片
<phoenixlzx> mooooo: 我说了，10.04不支持snb平台...她的本本太新了
 * GNUdog_|work 把 Safari 玩崩了…
<mooooo> phoenixlzx: 哦，不好意思，没看刚才的记录
<xiangfu> 找到了：http://www.mltframework.org/twiki/bin/view/MLT/MltMelt
<xiangfu> 我试试这个。：）
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: http://www.youtube.com/t/captions_about
<WzTian> 对女生强势一点吧:)gnome3可以用msge呀
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: 早
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: 早
<Kandu> dungeon_archl: deepin 和 huahua 是啥關係?
<dungeon_archl> gebjgd: APU要$300吧。
<dungeon_archl> Kandu: deepin是hiweed，huahua做了hiweed。
<dungeon_archl> 某17岁美女制作了纳米机器人，可以杀灭癌细胞。
<dungeon_archl> 获得$100,000 奖金。
<zc> 这么厉害？
<zc> 不会误伤？
<dungeon_archl> 其实我根本没仔细看。。。
<dungeon_archl> 词我都不太懂。。。
<zf> ...
<dungeon_archl> zf:  Design of Image-guided, Photo-thermal Controlled Drug Releasing Multifunctional Nanosystem for the Treatment of Cancer Stem Cells
<dungeon_archl> 这个。我只知道图像指导的放药系统
<dungeon_archl> lol
<ofan> 罗姐起床了？
<gebjgd> 裸姐下线了
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 朕也该睡了
<ofan> 众卿晚安
<ofan> what the..
<roylez> ofan: 晚安~
<ofan> roylez: 我会报仇的
<tenzu> 主席要用鸟语做presentation么?
<roylez> tenzu: 中文
<tenzu> roylez: slides风格不错
<roylez> tenzu: 中文的slides好多年没做过了，懒得费这个劲
<roylez> tenzu: LyX + beamer
<eexp> 打倒 lyx
<tenzu> 我还是可耻的MS office
<roylez> eexp: 你就知道打到
<roylez> eexp: 你为啥不打到戴红帽子的？
<eexp> 字体都要设置的软件
<eexp> gvim写多好嘛
<roylez> eexp: 我一般是设一次字体几年不改...
<eexp> 拉。你强
<eexp> beamer的模块，我上次没看上一个。
<gebjgd> 好像用的frankfurt
<gebjgd> 感觉还不错
<gebjgd> beamer ++
<roylez> gebjgd: 主要是不操心
 * GNUdog_|work 还是更喜欢用 keynote 来搞 slides
<gebjgd> roylez: lyx好用么
<gebjgd> roylez: 向来直接写tex
<roylez> gebjgd: 好用。用过了就不敢想当年用vim写ConTeXt的日子
<roylez> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/165039.htm
<gebjgd> roylez: 我都直接用kile或者texmaker
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, SE425 果然是女声毒
<roylez> gebjgd: K打头的绕路走。texmaker没用过
<eexp> roylez: 来xelatex
<tenzu> roylez: 最后一张吓死我了
<roylez> eexp: lyx也可以挂xetex的吧，懒得琢磨。不玩中文
<eexp> 有差别的。用得很顺手
<roylez> eexp: 神的爪子
 * Hoxily 我是来挂机的.
<Hoxily> 各位下午好
<mooooo> 下午好
<tonghuix> mooooo: 下午好
<mooooo> 好，大家好。人到期了，我们开始讲课吧。
<eexp> 讲啥课，解剖 mo-oo-oo？
<eexp> roylez: 。。
<mooooo> 我们讲讲，炒肝与水利工程的关系
<ypsjd> 用pidgin聊irc还错哦
<L0L_> eexp, 神，为什么我telnet pop.qq.com然后用user正常，但用pass显示-ERR Unknown command?
<L0L_> cfy, 为什么telnet pop.qq.com 然后用user正常但用pass显示-ERR Unknown command?
<L0L_> 是编码的问题吗？
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165050.htm 海外邮寄无3C认证电子产品将被退运
<L0L_> adam8157, 你知道为什么吗？
<adam8157> L0L_: no idea 基本不用telnet...
<adam8157> GNUdog_|work: 啥se425
<cfy> L0L_: 还nick了？
<cfy> L0L_: 换nick了？
<GNUdog_|work> adam8157, 耳塞
<L0L_> cfy, 嗯
<L0L_> cfy, 你知道为什么吗？
<cfy> L0L_: 不知道，我用web mail
<adam8157> roylez: eexp 抄别人的而且用libre写slides的, 路过
<L0L_> cfy, adam8157 ,如果是编码的问题，为什么user指令就能用，但pass指令给我个Unkown command
<L0L_> cfy, adam8157 ,你们给个意见啊！这个问题让俺好纠结
<tuuss> 新人来报到下
<cfy> loader: 不知道
<L0L_> cfy, telnet过去时，用pass是正常的，然后俺用c写的东西连过去，pass就显示Unkown command了
<cfy> L0L_: 不要和我说，我不懂的
<cfy> L0L_: 再说，你是谁 啊？
<L0L_> cfy, ...
<L0L_> cfy, 一个陌生人向你问个问题，不可以吗
<cfy> L0L_: 关键我不会啊
<cfy> L0L_: 如果我认识你，我可以随便和你扯扯
<cfy> 关键我不认识你
<cfy> 我又不会。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy: 那啥，你的服务器到期了咩？
<cfy> RavenChan: 是啊。没有续了。
<RavenChan> cfy: 不想再租了？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: google map的两点路程计算的，不需要证书啥的，很好。
 * L0L_ 谁能帮助下俺呀
<cfy> RavenChan: 是啊，没有需求。就不租了
<cfy> RavenChan: 寒假买个 ofan的vpn试试
<L0L_> 。。。
<RavenChan> cfy: 好吧……
<cfy> RavenChan: 你买了么？
<RavenChan> cfy: 那啥， 用你的服务器这么久，多谢了
<RavenChan> cfy: 还没有
<RavenChan> cfy: 现在开始考虑了^
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵。客气 :)
<L0L_> 。。
<eexp> cfy: 说不定到时候， ofan就消失了。 lol
<eexp> 他那帐号，不知道什么时候到期的
<eexp> 。。 Lag这么久？
<mooooo> L0L_: 不会
<cfy> eexp: ....
<cfy> eexp: 不怕，我还没付钱呢
<eexp> 我可是说等你付款后哦。
<L0L_> eexp, 你帮俺解决下问题呗
<cfy> eexp: ...
<eexp> lol
<mooooo> 听说ee是万能的……
<eexp> 啥。telnet。 问 roylez
<cfy> ee不是万能的，没有ee是万万不能的
<roylez> eexp: ....
<eexp> 落后的，都不会。
<L0L_> roylez, 主席，你帮俺解决下问题呗
<cfy> eexp: 主席开始嵌入式了
<eexp> 不可能吧
<eexp> 方向都不对。
<cfy> eexp: 那主席在骗人
<roylez> L0L_: ???
<roylez> cfy: 你屁股皮痒了？
<eexp> 恼了。你看。 :D
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马~
<L0L_> roylez, 俺telnet pop.qq.com 用user和pass指令都正常，但俺用c写的东西连接过去后user正常，但用pass显示Unknown command
<L0L_> roylez, 不知问题出在哪了？很纠结
<cfy> eexp: 我觉得没个永久op.在这里混不下去了。。。。
<mooooo> L0L_: 我猜是程序写错了……很合理吧
<eexp> cfy: 都是 roylez 和 adam8157 这2个，老威胁别人。
<cfy> eexp: 啊，对的。想来是这也昂
<cfy> eexp: 啊，对的。想来是这也样
<eexp> 都是 ff，把我那最高级的op给删除了。
<cfy> eexp: 啊，对的。想来是这样
<eexp> 。。
<cfy> ....
<eexp> 要不，我就要他们给你道歉。 lol
<cfy> ....
<L0L_> roylez, ？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..
<L0L_> roylez, ???
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我的7个G空间没了，怎么办? 之前我用cp /dev/sr0 wow_a.iso 命令来保存光盘成iso文件。保存完后再用rm wow_a.iso命令来删除它。但是我的硬盘空间依然被多占了7G。回收站清空了也不行。
<mao> touch是更新时间戳是递归更新全部吗
<eexp> 下次开机，再看看
<Patrick_DJ> eexp: 好的，一会重启看看。谢谢。 :)
<eexp> 递归目录？
<mooooo> Patrick_DJ: cp也行么？我怎么觉得这里应该用dd更合适
<mao> eexp: 恩，目录下的文件全部更新吗
<eexp> 没试过。只touch过一个文件。 lol
<eexp> 看man嘛
<Patrick_DJ> mooooo: dd没怎么用过。只试过dd if=arch.iso of=/dev/sdb之类的。
<mao> eexp: 似乎没这个选项
<Patrick_DJ> mooooo: 看来dd也可以，没往那个方向想过。只要把if 和 of反着改一下就行了，呵呵.
<bluebird> 谁手头上有比较好的软件设计的文档呀，不是模板，我是想知道一个好的软件，它的设计文档应该是做到哪种精细程度的？
<RavenChan> 话说/dev/sr0居然可以cp?
<bluebird> 如果有国外优秀软件的设计文档那就更 perfect 了
<eexp> mao: 那就find xxx -exec touch {} \;
<eexp> RavenChan: . cat /dev/dsp >xxx.wav 都可以
<RavenChan> eexp: 这我知道
<t99> 11.10更新后，软件中心没有搜索功能了？是不是
<eexp> 那不一样嘛。cp
<RavenChan> eexp: 但是cp也能这样？
<RavenChan> eexp: 不一样啊，
<RavenChan> eexp: cat用read(), >是write()
<RavenChan> eexp: cp的话就是cp()
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> cp也是读出来，再写啊
<t99> 11.10更新后，软件中心没有搜索功能了？是不是
<mooooo> eexp: 话说cat /dev/dsp >xxx.wav 的话，文件格式都自动搞定的么？能cat /dev/dsp >xxx.mp3不？
<eexp> mp3那要管道lame的
<eexp> cat /dev/dsp|lame - > xxx.mp3
<RavenChan> mooooo: 直接cat应该是RAW PCM... eexp
<t99> 11.10更新后，软件中心没有搜索功能了？是不是
<eexp> 额。不要>了。似乎
<draketang> t99: 不是
<RavenChan> eexp: 这样会有问题吧？bitrate/samplerate都不知道？
<eexp> lame缺省参数
<t99> draketang: 为啥我的没了？
<eexp> 那 - 就是stdin
<t99> draketang: 前几天更新以后，就没了
<mao> eexp: 本想写个脚本呢，看来想麻烦了
<draketang> t99: 我也不清楚你是什么情况。但是我是正常的
<eexp> 不通用的时候，不需要脚本。
<RavenChan> mooooo: /dev/dsp.... OSS?
<eexp> oss
<t99> draketang: 你更新过吗？原来软件中心在右上角有搜索的编辑框的，更新后就看不到了
<mooooo> Linux果然超级灵活～
<RavenChan> mooooo: 一切皆文件……
<draketang> t99: 跟新以后也没问题阿
<t99> draketang: 晕，RP问题？
 * bluebird 
<mooooo> cat /dev/fb0 > xxx.bmp 能直接截图不……？
<draketang> t99: 你检查下或许你乱加了一些软件源 导致了这个问题
 * bluebird 想要软件设计文档
<kingbo> hi
<mooooo> bluebird: 神马设计文档
<kingbo> 桌面上显示时钟、CPU性能、内存状况的那个插件是什么？docky?
<RavenChan> mooooo: 你试试？直接 cp /dev/fb0 xxx
<mooooo> RavenChan: 手头没有Linux
<t99> draketang: 我才装的系统，无加其它源
<mooooo> 神离去了……
<RavenChan> mooooo: 我手头没有fb0 = =
 * kingbo 没人理我。。。。。。。。。面壁去
<mooooo> RavenChan: 好吧，回头我再试
<mooooo> kingbo: conky
<kingbo> mooooo: 还是你好，谢谢
<kingbo> 呵呵
<zhao_> git clone git://git.freeswitch.org/freeswitch.git下载了  怎么不能编译呀  没有makefile呀
<L0L_> ddd
<L0L_> 俺需要帮助
<RavenChan> L0L_: 怎么了？
<L0L_> RavenChan, 俺用c写了个东西连接到pop.qq.com，但是里面的pass指令它显示Unknown command,但user指令正常
<L0L_> RavenChan, telnet过去，user pass指令都正常
<RavenChan> L0L_: 不懂，问别人吧= =
<L0L_> RavenChan, 他们不理俺
<RavenChan> L0L_: pop.qq.com是什么= =
<L0L_> RavenChan, qq mail的pop server
<mooooo> L0L_: 既然手动敲命令可以，用程序不可以，那就是程序写的有问题……
<RavenChan> L0L_: 求程序？
<L0L_> mooooo, 嗯，但俺不知问题出在哪里
<L0L_> RavenChan, 有贴的地方吗？
<mooooo> 贴点相关的代码出来？也许有人能看懂
<RavenChan> L0L_: wgetpaste?
<CyrusYzGTt> qq mail 已經支持 imap了吧
<Router2> mooooo: cat test | convert label:@- test.jpg
<RavenChan> 坑爹，u盘写速度只有300k...
<mooooo> RavenChan: 什么牌子的
<mooooo> Router2: 啥意思？test是个啥文件？
<RavenChan> mooooo: 我总觉得是系统问题，win下比这快……
<Router2> mooooo: 把文件的内容截图啊
<mooooo> Router2: 哇塞～这么牛
<L0L_> mooooo, RavenChan ,http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/f107331
<L0L_> mooooo,？
<mooooo> char l[]="pass theonenenn";忘记这样写会不会加结束符了，你在最后面加上个0x00试试？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 回來了，， 我想念你的  主題提示
<mooooo> 或者char *l="pass theonenenn"
 * bluebird 在研究android开发
<L0L_> mooooo, 我加了\n
<mooooo> 哦，话说代码里没看到啊
<L0L_> mooooo, \被屏蔽了
<mooooo> 哦，ise
<mraandtux> 欢迎大家讨论：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=356697
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有关雨林木风的疑问
<L0L_> mooooo, 你发现问题出在哪了吗？
<mooooo> 我就觉得跟字符串结尾关系最大，但是具体的不了解
<mooooo> 需要确认一下，send函数是遇到\n停止还是遇到\0停止
<L0L_> mooooo, 嗯
<mooooo> 或者你应该则send函数调用时准确指定发送的字节数
<L0L_> mooooo, int n=send(); 这样？
<jiero> gnome3 只用 suspend太爽了。。。我一直以为是 suspend是待机。。。没想到这里是休眠的意思。。。3秒钟关闭，关电源，3秒内启动。。。
<tenzu> jiero: suspend和hibernate差不多吧
<mooooo> L0L_: 我的意思是 send(s,l,15,0); 这样
<jiero> tenzu: 以前的概念是 suspend in ram, hibernate in harddisk
<L0L_> mooooo, 我已经把第一个改成15了，出现两个ok了
<L0L_> mooooo, 好像就是这的毛病，
<jiero> tenzu:  苹果产品日常使用时间真的很长啊。
<jiero> tenzu: 你的笔记本用os x是不是能撑7～8小时？
<mooooo> L0L_: OK
<tenzu> jiero: 实测6小时以上, 日常使用, 没开大软件
<tenzu> jiero: 看电影听音乐什么的也能5小时以上
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。我见过某人直接开电池玩dust2， 1小时还有很多电。
<tenzu> jiero: 那相当强悍了
<jiero> tenzu: iphone4s也能搞好久呢。。。玩游戏。。。4个小时以上应该没问题。
<jiero> tenzu: 我妹上次用我的手机，提示省10%的电，跑游戏不到一个小时就光了。
<tenzu> jiero: iphone4在开wifi玩游戏的情况下, 大约一小时12%电力
<jiero> tenzu: 我20分钟就能搞掉12%～
<tenzu> jiero: android也费电
<jiero> tenzu: iphone4的使用续航看来很强。
<jiero> tenzu: android的电源管理大多是nokia的。以前看过。
<byzantium> 问一下  在ubuntu结构目录下 没有initab这个文件吗？
<jiero> tenzu: 现在我的手机打上社区的补丁，就能待机延长4倍时间。。。
<byzantium> 怎么找不到呀
<jiero> byzantium:  locate initab 看看
<byzantium> 没找到
<jiero> byzantium: 可能没了
<tenzu> jiero: 补丁这么厉害
<L0L_> mooooo, 真是太谢谢你了，
<jiero> tenzu: 是以前的太差了。。。
<byzantium> jiero,  变化这么多吗  我在网上看centos的视频
<jiero> byzantium: 。。。centos是多么古老的动下。
<L0L_> mooooo, 问题就是出在字符串这，我改了send的大小后，就能连接进去了
<byzantium> jiero, 那也应该有同样功能的文件存在把
<jiero> byzantium: 你看得至少5年前的东西了吧。
<jiero> byzantium: 不知，你要傻就去问吧。我帮不上你这个，我不研究linux
<byzantium> jiero, 呵呵  我在播布客网站上看关于linux讲解的一些视频呐
<byzantium> jiero, 奥
<tenzu> 是不是没装mlocate?
<byzantium> jiero,学到不少东西
<byzantium> jiero, Linux之Anaconda系列探讨
<mooooo> L0L_: 不客气^_^
<jiero> byzantium: 哦。俺不管那些。
<byzantium> jiero, 奥
<L0L_> mooooo, 你能告诉我，你当时是怎么想到是字符串的问题的呢
<jiero> tenzu: 明天我也去本地的barcamp凑热闹。
<mooooo> L0L_: 厄……因为别的地方想不出能有什么问题，都是系统调用
<jiero> roylez_ 主席晚上好。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<tenzu> jiero: 会有很多人么?
<jiero> tenzu: 不会。
<jiero> tenzu: 大概我是唯一亚洲面孔的。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 看以前的照片记录是那样。
<tenzu> jiero: 有洋妹子么?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Mint装AMD 11-11最新驱动失败，求安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356820 下载AMD官方最新驱动，按照官方方法进行安装，但 Code: sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric 出现问题，我输入的是 Code: sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Linux Mint/Lisa 失败，显示不支持，又 ...
<jiero> tenzu: 有。、
<tenzu> jiero: 求照片
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 明天去。
<L0L_> mooooo, 改成send(s,l,16,0);是不是会因为多加人了一个\0而出现错误
<mooooo> L0L_: 可能
<jiero> tenzu: http://www.flickr.com/photos/halans/2388981038/in/photostream/lightbox/
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: BarCamp Sydney | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<jiero> tenzu:  就这样的。
<L0L_> mooooo, 改成send(s,l,16,0)果然又出现Unknown command了，
<jiero> 哦。还有亚洲样的。
<L0L_> mooooo, 错误果然是出在多加了个\0
<tenzu> 只看到大妈
<jiero> tenzu: http://www.flickr.com/photos/halans/2388669774/in/photostream/
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Introductions | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<tenzu> jiero: 袋鼠国人果然都是人高马大得
<L0L_> mooooo, 但为什么user那多加个\0可以正常，而pass那多加个\0就Unknown command了呢？
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。在欧洲国家里不算高的吧。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 反正普遍都是大个子
<jiero> tenzu: 每次看足球赛都觉得澳大利亚的是最矮小的欧洲样。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 不是。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 都比我高不了多少。不能算大个子。
<mooooo> user多个\0就等于你输入了：
<tenzu> jiero: 难道adelaide比较特殊?
<mooooo> user xxxxx<回车> 然后又输入了\0，回车之前是一条有效的命令
<jiero> tenzu: 我180cm，在同龄的同院孩子里高度倒数第一。
<jiero> tenzu: 比我高是很正常的。
<tenzu> jiero: 181cm的内牛满面
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天记得上灰机
<mooooo> 然后估计\0被算作pass那条命令前面的一个字符了
<roylez_> tenzu jiero
<tenzu> roylez_: 有缘千里来相会
<L0L_> mooooo, 所以user里面那个\0就加到pass前面了
<jiero> roylez_ 啥？
<jiero> roylez_ +1
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席终于要收了阿当君了
<roylez_> jiero: 没啥
<jiero> roylez_ 主席抱抱
<mooooo> L0L_: 恩，应该是
<roylez_> jiero: 死鸡佬
<jiero> roylez_ 我喜欢喜欢的。
<L0L_> mooooo, 嗯，你是对的，
<L0L_> mooooo, 真是太谢谢你了，解决了这个让我很纠结的问题
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 刚在开会
<adam8157> roylez_: 你几点到啊
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 2点吧，我还要买返程
<jiero> tenzu: 圣诞节好多诱惑，想买东西啊。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是我见到的第一个主动奔向主席的人
<tenzu> jiero: amazon上采购去吧
<jiero> tenzu: 还有 meaculpa，还有破马，还有神。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<jiero> tenzu: amazon上有什么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 肯定有打折的好东西
<jiero> tenzu: 这里只能 amazon uk 算了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 你想买啥
<tenzu> adam8157: 什么都不想买
<jiero> adam8157: 买 kindle keyboard，$99。。。想买 Logitech G400 $19，想买Logigtech Ears 200，$45 11个。
<adam8157> jiero: kindle touch 很赞的啊
<jiero> adam8157: 贵40，不考虑
<adam8157> jiero: 99$啊
<jiero> adam8157: 这里不是。
<adam8157> jiero: 广告版
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 哦对了 kindle touch是us only
<jiero> adam8157: 不是的。这里有卖。
<adam8157> jiero: 那就是和中关村一个意思了 加价倒爷
<jiero> adam8157： 我看错了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 有人在twitter上自言自语率。。。超过70%，让我想到了我在论坛发帖。
<adam8157> jiero: 说我呢么...
<jiero> adam8157: 我买到一个二手Dell电脑。现在拼凑起来一台Dell品牌机器了。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome3没有左侧程序启动器栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356821 置顶贴也看过了，但是现在还是没有出现左边的启动器栏（不论用哪一种方式登录），Advanced settings也安装过了……但是就是看不到效果目前的效果，只有一个桌面上下各有一个panel…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 大时空 — 2011-12-09 18:01
<jiero>  为啥大家都要gnome3加上关机键啊？直接按主机电源按钮就好了！
<adam8157> jiero: 我下班了哦
<snugglecat> 那个问 pop3 发布了 password 的人去哪了
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。拜拜
<snugglecat> 那个问 pop3 发布了 password 的人去哪了
<snugglecat> 那个问 pop3 发布了 password 的人去哪了
<tuuss> 有谁用awesome吗？
<snugglecat> 那个问 pop3 发布了 password 的人去哪了
<kk> snugglecat: .. ..
<L0L_> supercatexpert, 问题解决了
<L0L_> supercatexpert, 是因为一个\x0
<snugglecat> 你就是????
<L0L_> supercatexpert, 嗯
<snugglecat> 啥 \x0
<snugglecat> 刚才我断网了
<snugglecat> 刚弄好
<snugglecat> 啥 \x0
<snugglecat> 就直接发送就好了
<snugglecat> 还真的用 sizeof () 啊
<L0L_> snugglecat, 发user时，因为字符串默认\0结尾，所以send时多发了个\0
<snugglecat> 不论怎么样， 错误第二次都可以发送的
<snugglecat> 而且和那个 \0无关
<L0L_> snugglecat, 而多发的那个\0则被加入到了pass哪行，所以造成pass那行Unknown command
<snugglecat> 那为什么我的没问题
<snugglecat> 其实你就一行就行了
<snugglecat> 干嘛发两行
<snugglecat> 和 \x0 无关的
<L0L_> snugglecat, pop.qq.com会给你err提示，但126如果发送未知命令，好像不给提示，
<snugglecat> 那个是无关的好么
<L0L_> snugglecat, 发一行真的可以进入吗？那我试试
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • GNOME3使用者注意，正确的关机方法是： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356822 直接按下 主机上的电源按钮 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-12-09 18:06
<snugglecat> 艾
<snugglecat> 一字符串遇到\x0就代表后面没东西了
<snugglecat> 真的像你说的，会加入 pass 那行， pass 基本就是个空字符串好么
<snugglecat> LOL_ 一行就好
<snugglecat> LOL_ 你知道为什么 pop3 用 \n 作为结束么
<supercatexpert> 是\r\n吧
<L0L_> rfc协议是\r\n
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 这个不懂， 我不懂 pop3
<L0L_> but 咱们国内可没遵守
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 问题是他第二次 send 不行。 我的可以
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 再者与\x0无关
<L0L_> qq的是\n，网易倒是都可以
<snugglecat> LOL_ 你就发一文本， 没行一条命令就行
<L0L_> snugglecat, 第二次send是可以的,但那个傻b的126如果遇到未知命令，它不给你提示，或很长时间才给你提示，让我误以为第二次send失败，还是qq好，
<snugglecat> user xxx\r\npass xxx\r\nlist
<snugglecat> LOL_ 我不是啊
<snugglecat> 和\x0无关好么
<L0L_> snugglecat, qq的如果是未知命令，就直接给提示，不想那让人无语的126
<snugglecat> lol_ user xxx\rn\x0pass xxx
<snugglecat> 是啥
<L0L_> snugglecat, 如果你分开发，因为第一个send里面在\n后多发了个\0,就会认为\0是第二行里面的，
<snugglecat> 不和你争了
<L0L_> snugglecat, 会认为\0是第二行pass前面的字符，所以就造成pass指令无法识别，
<snugglecat> LOL_ 如果是将样子， 你第二次发的就是个空字符串
<snugglecat> 收到数据。 但会认为是个空字符串
<snugglecat> \x0 怎么可能会在pass 那呢
<snugglecat> strcat (str1, str2), str2 前面会有个 \x0????
<snugglecat> 如果是收到就处理， 不连接再处理， \x0 还是在 user 中啊
<snugglecat> 怎么会走到 pass 那呢
<L0L_> snugglecat, 因为user里面那个字符串最后两个是\n和\0
<L0L_> snugglecat, \n换行
<snugglecat> 你先弄清楚服务器是怎么处理的
<snugglecat> 收到 user 就处理user, 收到pass 处理 pass
<L0L_> snugglecat, 服务器以回车作为指令的结束
<snugglecat> \0 不还是 在 user 那么
<L0L_> snugglecat, 是在最后，所以就认为\0是pass前面的了
<snugglecat> 如果login 不是分开处理， 是将俩指令连接起来再处理的花
<snugglecat> strcat (str1, str2); 会有个 \x0在中间???
<L0L_> snugglecat, 那\0就在最后
<snugglecat> 如果是合并后再处理不应该是 "user xxx\r\npass xxx\r\n\x0" 么
<snugglecat> 会有\x0在 两者之间的????
<L0L_> snugglecat, 你那样是不会，但我是分开send的，所以我的就会
<snugglecat> 你先去搞懂 126的pop3 的服务端是怎么处理的， 如果 会有 \x0在前面的话， 你去骂他
<snugglecat> 分开也不会在前面的啊
<snugglecat> 我是分开传， 登陆错误， 但不会有命令错误
<L0L_> snugglecat, send(s,"user mm\n");send(s,"pass mm\n");是会出错的，因为user里面的那个\0被认为是pass前的一个字符，所以send时要想法去掉user里面的那个\0
<snugglecat> lol_ 再者谁说 126 无法识别的命令没有提示
<snugglecat> 我的没问题
<snugglecat> 我是分开传， 登陆错误， 但不会有命令错误
<snugglecat> lol_ 再者谁说 126 无法识别的命令没有提示
<snugglecat> -ERR Command not valid in this state
<Jane_Ji> hi
<snugglecat> lol_ 不是你说的那个原因
<kk> Jane_Ji, 好  ㍪ 
<L0L_> snugglecat, 我这可能网络有问题收不到126的提示，但我这能很快的受到qq的提示
<snugglecat> 不行， 你再着， 我是没有问题
<snugglecat> 不行， 你再着， 我是没有问题
<L0L_> snugglecat, 可以连在一行？
<snugglecat> lol_ 不会是你说的那个原因。 有问题， 再找， 我也是分开 传输， 一样的数据。 没有命令错误
<snugglecat> 可以
<snugglecat> 你去搞懂 pop3， 我不懂这个协议， 我也知道可以连在一行。
<L0L_> snugglecat, qt?
<snugglecat> 干嘛 \n， 一看就是他按行来执行的
<L0L_> snugglecat, 不\n没反应啊老大
<L0L_> snugglecat, [09:46] <mooooo> user多个\0就等于你输入了：
<snugglecat> ............
<snugglecat> 协议要求需要\n
<snugglecat> 不是tcp需要 \n
<snugglecat> lol， 你想知道啥问题， 你自己弄一个 service 段， 看接受到的是啥数据
<snugglecat> 126的用户名包括 @后面的???
<L0L_> snugglecat, no
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> pop.126.com 没错把
<snugglecat> testkames@163.com 怎么我的邮箱是这个
<snugglecat> 126还是163啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼不要用 imap
<L0L_> 126和163不一样啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼不用 imap
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  下大雨了，讨厌
<L0L_> CyrusYzGTt, imap是要加密的。。。
<L0L_> CyrusYzGTt, Gmail的imap和pop都是要SSL滴
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 去厕所的路上又积了 10 厘米的水坑
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 刚5分钟前开始大太阳
<CyrusYzGTt> L0L_§ .. 好吧，， 我用的是 imap的 126和 qqmail
<snugglecat> 难怪， 我登陆不进去
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我说咋回事呢……把 networking 的 daemon 关了，一堆问题……主要是 没了 networking，就没把本地的 lo 开起来……
<jiero> LOL_ 那么我随意就进去的gmail怎么回事啊。。。
<Jagdwurst> 中午烤 pizza 吃..
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 那种东西能吃？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: suse 速度还行
<alvin_rxg> 那就继续用着吧。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我宁可生吃3颗芹菜——只吃芹菜。
<Jagdwurst> 只是 networkmanager 要改改 polkit 权限
<L0L_> CyrusYzGTt, qq比126好
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 不常吃。
<alvin_rxg> linux 下有啥工具可以看对方上下行的流量速度？ ntop 只有一个总速度
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 我进去了
<snugglecat> lol_ 分开发送
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买了台 Core2.33Ghz电脑——我每个人都说一边。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 有个什么 mon 的   ipmon 还是什么
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我再也不吃那种东西了。。。
<alvin_rxg> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> L0L_§ 哦，， 我覺得無所謂，， 我只是注意想不被盜取帳號 就行，， 找回密碼太麻煩了
<snugglecat> LOL_证实了和 \x0毫无关系
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我直接把地瓜土豆丢入微波炉5分钟食之
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 我有生以来总共没吃几次
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我吃过2张。
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核中结构变量LC0的讨论 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356828 在内核代码目录中 arch/arm/boot/compressed/head.S 文件是Bootloader之后的第一个入口。我分析了几遍这个文件的代码，发现有一个结构变量对理解这个过程很重要，但是我一直理解不透里面的具体含义（里面各元素代表的意义，以及相互关系 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ .. ..
<Jagdwurst> 太幸福了，有微波炉
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我吃过100张左右Pizza
<snugglecat> LOL_         theSocket.write ("user testkames\n\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0");
<snugglecat>  theSocket.write ("pass justkames\n\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0\x0");
<snugglecat> 后面够多 \x0 了吧
<snugglecat> 照样收到 2 封邮件
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 微波炉去买个不贵额。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我知道可以捡到
<snugglecat> L0L_, 不是 \x0 的问题， 你去找另外的问题
<Jagdwurst> jiero:  买了过个半年又要贱卖掉
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 买二手的专卖
<snugglecat> L0L_, 还要 \x0 么
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 买了二手再卖。
<L0L_> snugglecat, 你在user那里加这么多\0试试，或在pass后面加stat指令试试
<snugglecat> 加了， 照样收到 2 封
<snugglecat> 没任何错误
<L0L_> snugglecat, 俺这不可以，不知为什么
<snugglecat> 该死， 搞得我也懂 pop3 了
<L0L_> snugglecat, 一起学习吗， :)
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<L0L_> snugglecat, 你把smtp和imap也拿下吧  :)
<L0L_> snugglecat, 然后写个客户端，让俺用用
<snugglecat> L0L_, 不难的， 你找找你的问题出在哪， 我不知道， 但可以告诉你， 不在 \x0 上。 别往那花费心思
<L0L_> snugglecat, 那为啥俺这多了个\0就提示未知命令，少了个\0就正常了呢？
<snugglecat> L0L_, 你要知道啥问题， 随便写个 service 端， 看看接收到底是啥， 就什么都清楚了。 或者看看有啥工具可以看到 客户端发送的数据
<L0L_> snugglecat, 还有网上那些瞎说不能发送第二个send的，让俺被多线程困扰了好几天，
<L0L_> snugglecat, 用了多线程，发现问题还没解决，
<snugglecat> 你猜是没用的。 要想办法去找原因。 猜 是一个预设 的， 代替不了实地考证
<L0L_> snugglecat, 问题原来可能是出在字符串
<snugglecat> 要不 gdb 调试
<snugglecat> 调试他啊
<snugglecat> 出在字符串， 你就想办法出在哪。 \x0 也是你猜的
<snugglecat> 最多也是你的推论而已。 你去调试一下不就好了么
<snugglecat> 我不知道原因， 我发送n多个\x0， 无任何问题
<snugglecat> connected
<snugglecat> state 0: +OK Welcome to coremail Mail Pop3 Server (126coms[b1b9eb22167fb29b9b6d529a092eb25bs])
<snugglecat> state 1: +OK core mail
<snugglecat> state 2: +OK 2 message(s) [22651 byte(s)]
<snugglecat> 我返回的信息。 stat ..: 是我加的
<snugglecat> 后面是服务器返回的
<snugglecat> 之前登陆不进去， 是我用 163 的账户 登陆 126 邮箱了
<snugglecat> L0L_, 很可能你发送到 服务器 有一些无效 字符
<snugglecat> L0L_ 恰恰是你少了 \x0， 而不是多了\x0
<L0L_> snugglecat, 我去掉\0进入了126
<snugglecat> 你自己找答案
<zc> 外包的话，一般提成多少啊？
<snugglecat> L0L_, 你 send 的数据长度不对
<L0L_> snugglecat, 就是在数据长度那去掉了、0
<snugglecat> 我试下用底层 api 做下
<snugglecat> 贴你的代码
<jiero> 话说，Fedora GNOME3竟然自动匹配使用了我的显示器的 ICC文件。
<snugglecat> 走了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你没课?
<alvin_rxg> 今天就一大早1节课。而那课……我好久没去上了……
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 居然没课。我是为今天的课 ausfallen 了， 又下大雨
<Jagdwurst> 在外面不方便
<alvin_rxg> ._. 那是 abel 的课
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: firefox 很卡
<alvin_rxg> 还行的吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 估计是字体的原因
<alvin_rxg> firefox 8..
<Jagdwurst> 我这里字体实再太多了
<Jagdwurst> cm 字体族也做为 x 的字体了...
<Jagdwurst> 大概 firefox 找字体找半天
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 不是有个序列的么？
<Jagdwurst> 不知道它怎么找的
<jiero> Jagdwurst: CPU不好的话，Firefox会很卡。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: GPU也是。。。
<Jagdwurst> 我 cpu 虽然不好，但 firefox 向来安然无事，
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 配置不好，别用firefox。。。
<Jagdwurst> 只在最近装了一堆字体后
<LOL_> snugglecat: 刚调了.不好意思
<Jagdwurst> 又不是第一次用 firefox ...
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 哦。
<Jagdwurst> 都用了这么多年了...
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我手机上firefox最慢了。
<Jagdwurst> 手机上网浪费时间
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我也是。。。我从0.9开始用。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 为啥？
<jiero> 手机上网多么方便啊。找个地图啥的。
<Jagdwurst> 时间宝贵，手机低效。
<Jagdwurst> 能找几次地图。。。又不常出门
<jiero> Jagdwurst: ?手机怎么会低效额。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 浏览器比我台式机的速度差不多。屏幕分辨率也差不多。
<alvin_rxg> 分辨率也差不多…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 2倍而已。
<alvin_rxg> 1 ≈ 2
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文。建立 minetest服务器，现在安稳了，intel显卡不会死机了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 换debian 后还没装过……
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  恩。其实我想到的是水平分辨率，800 ：900差不多。
<mao> ureadahead还需要官方内核补丁？
<jiero> al
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。你换了。
<alvin_rxg> 早几个星期了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你不搞twitter呢。和主席一样
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 你是弄潮儿
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 我比较保守
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 好吧。。。看你的样子你是好逗的人。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 喜欢你这样的 :D
<Freebuilder> 幾天沒更新，台灣源竟又出問題了
<Jagdwurst> chrome 居然找不到 block image 的 plugin....
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§  http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/48946.htm google-chrome-stable 出漏洞了。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google Chrome缓存对象历史枚举漏洞
<jiero> chrome不是世界最不稳定的浏览器么。。。
<supercatexpert> Fx死忠用户路过~
<Jagdwurst> supercatexpert:  firefox 找字体太卡...
 * jiero 用过一年chromium，三番五次实验chrome都被崩溃气回来。
<Jagdwurst> 估计
<Jagdwurst> 不知道 firefox 有没有 profile 的工具。
<Jagdwurst> 不明原因的卡...
<Jagdwurst> 连 google 都上不去
<supercatexpert> Profile?
<supercatexpert> 看资源使用情况的?
<ceetozz> 感觉现在浏览器占资源 好大
<Jagdwurst> supercatexpert: 不是，看哪个函数点时间长..
<supercatexpert> 不知道Firebug有没这种功能
<supercatexpert> Jagdwurst: http://archive.cnblogs.com/a/2163463/
<kk> supercatexpert ⇪ ti: 性能分析工具firebug.console.profile(title) - 博客文库 - 博客园
<Jagdwurst> 估计要静态编译进去才行...
<Jagdwurst> ...我现在卡的打不开网页..
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian6.0.3硬盘安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356833 虽然不是第一次安装硬盘安装debian系统，但并不会总成功的。 在官方下载的debian6.0.3 stable版 cd1，放在一分区（ext4）根目录，然后用这里面的 http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/Debian6.0.3/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media 通过grub2启动，一直找不到这个iso ...
<mao> 终于明白ubuntu启动速度快的原因了
<mao> ureadahead会预先加载常用的文件
<mao> 但是ureadahead竟然需要ubuntu官方的内核补丁
<kennyluck> 請問一下 QQ 都用 .tlg 存對話紀錄嗎？
<kennyluck> 有沒有人知道這個要怎麼解析？
 * kennyluck 想弄一個把 QQ 紀錄轉 IRC 的，QQ 對話編排方式有點不喜歡。
<mao> 去哪找官方补丁啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: chrome 还真没有 block 图片的插件……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 自己写个...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ chrome有決定是否顯示圖片的選項。。
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 我要随时能切换
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ .. 哦，， 自己解決
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 而不是每次到菜单里去点
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 因为我的流量贵， 150￥/MB ，必须要看图片的时候再打开
<Jagdwurst> 150ï¿¥/GB
<Jagdwurst> 打错了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ .. 額，， 好吧，， 用 ff吧，， 或者用 沒有安裝 圖片顯示擴展的 w3m 或者  lynx
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 你是 有米人士阿，， 羨慕。。
<Kandu> cfy: 看 wcg wc 比賽不?
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mao> Jagdwurst: 150￥/GB？？？天啊
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cfy> Kandu: 不看
<cfy> Kandu: 我玩dota的
<imtxc> 晕  好不容易下定决心 结果学校又坏人好事
<supercatexpert> ?
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • startx不能切换到图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356848 ctrl+alt+f1进入黑白界面后，再startx不能进图形界面了啊 提示说： "fatal error: server is already active for display 0 if this server is no longer running............and start again. please consult the The X.org Foundation...........for help. ddxSigGiveup: closing log ........." 统计信息:  ...
<yche> you
<yche> 有人吗
<[ub]> yche, ....  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> 有
<GNUdog> adam8157: pingpingping
<yche> 我是第一次用irc的聊天软件，所以见笑了
<adam8157> GNUdog: pongpongpong
<GNUdog> adam8157: 看 gtalk
<yche> ububtu 下可以用gtalk吗
<yche> 不可以吧
<Freebuilder> 不用，只會用 irc
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你gtalk老掉...
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 學校壞你什麼好事了？
<tenzu> 撸瑟们的星期五
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 期末了，俩门考查课程变成了考试
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 我還以為網絡環境變了
<Freebuilder> imtxc, 不就考試嗎，靠唄
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 自己看了几天还是觉得没有老师辅导了学不了，所以想出去学学
<imtxc> 我看光北京 学习嵌入式Linux的地方就很多。。。
<supercatexpert> yche: 为啥要用Google官方的Gtalk呢~，直接Pidgin之类的就OK了
<ghw> 谁弄
<ghw>  GITHUB的啊
<tenzu> 只会用, 不会弄
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ！time
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 自己算，， google之
<Colin-shzsc> Xfce 遇到 Xfwm 不启动的问题，索性有空的时候直接就上 Compiz……
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 正在学溢出，请大家帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356851 正在学习在LINUX环境下溢出程序，但是我用的是ARCH，ARCH一直是最新系统的。内核版本很新，堆栈就开启了对抗缓冲区溢出的机制，我测试代码最多就能看到段错误，不能看到改RET后的控制流跳转。我需要一个很老的LINUX系统，而且这个系 ...
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<flh> hi
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍮ 
<flh> no fcitx
<liaochenyuan> hi
<[ub]> liaochenyuan, 好  ㍮ 
<liaochenyuan> 机器人耶！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<freeayu> 晚上好
<freeayu> 有没有谁在珠海的
<[ub]> 新 软件和文档翻译 • Debian参考手册（第二版）有一起翻译的么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356855 [size=150]因为Ubuntu是基于Debian的，本人目前在参看Debian参考手册（第二版，到2010年的），顺便翻译试试。不知道是否已经有翻译的了。是否有人有兴趣一起翻译？目前好像没有中国的Debian社区。若有请告知小弟下（虽 ...
<tenzu> 空虚寂寞了
<[ub]> 我要裸奔了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭像MM .. 寂寞找 [ub]
<tenzu> 这bot要疯
<soiamso> freeayu: 你寂寞了？
<freeayu> 此话何解
<freeayu> 明天飞珠海的飞机
<soiamso> freeayu: 去珠海好多次了吧？
<freeayu> 头一次啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能 之前 kk被封印了，，
<soiamso> freeayu: 看温度，你可能要穿三件衣服
<soiamso> freeayu: 面试，还是上岗？
<freeayu> 旅行
<soiamso> freeayu: 澳门？
<freeayu> 上海出发
<freeayu> 现在正在机场旁边的酒店先住着
<tenzu> 豪
<tenzu> 晚上会有美女给你打电话的
<soiamso> freeayu: 现在的广东色调比较忧伤
<freeayu> 不知道唉
<freeayu> 明天要早起
<freeayu> 今晚要早点睡
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装linux在移动硬盘方法及注意事项，望赐教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356859 今天自己用vm把linux装在移动硬盘上，可开机时却没有提示进入系统的选择项，不懂，有谁明白？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hi_jiaShi — 2011-12-09 22:36
<liaochenyuan> 这个机器人好象很高端阿
<liaochenyuan> hi
<[ub]> liaochenyuan, 好  ㍮ 
<liaochenyuan> 空虚寂寞了
<liaochenyuan> ？？？
<liaochenyuan> 机器人怎么还不裸奔？
<liaochenyuan> 快点裸奔啊！！！
<[ub]> 机器人也是人。
<alvin_rxg> 现在是人机合一哦
<liaochenyuan> 啊咧？！！！>:o
<liaochenyuan> 原来如此………………
<tenzu> 人机合体
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ 你咋了。。 爲什麼有幾天不在這，， 是不是 那幾天，，
<[ub]> 随便聊聊而已
<[ub]> 是人总要休息几天。
<tenzu> [ub]: 机器人不休息
<CyrusYzGTt> 可是你不是人，， 你是人機合一的
<[ub]> 要的
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，， 金屬疲勞。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 數據冗餘。。
<Colin-shzsc> 服务器也要维护的，机器人大抵也一样吧
<tenzu> 金属疲劳破坏? 有起裂和裂纹扩展过程么?
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ 好吧，， 暫時原諒你，，
<Colin-shzsc> 话说将近一万字的奥兰多旅游材料翻译起来还真是痛并快乐着
<CyrusYzGTt> ?? 哪個地方的，， ？？
<[ub]> 睡觉了。
<freeayu> 下了，
<freeayu> 睡觉
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ bye,,
<tenzu> 机器人怎么能走呢?
<Colin-shzsc> 话说有没有碰到过 Xfce 启动时 Xfwm 不启动的问题的？
<liaochenyuan> 下啦，大家晚安啦~~~
<knownbad> snugglecat: 装了 bsd 没？
<L0L_> snugglecat: Freebsd?
<knownbad> Colin-shzsc: xbuntu?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不敢装， 我对qt太依赖了
<Colin-shzsc> knownbad: Arch
<snugglecat> ：）
<knownbad> arch 应该没问题。
<tenzu> 
<knownbad> snugglecat: 要不要娶个寡妇？
<knownbad> Colin-shzsc: 对多些讯息才有人帮你。
<alvin_rxg> A: 电脑不能开机了。 B: 没插电源
<Colin-shzsc> 我只是说说，我其实想顺便就直接上 Compiz 的
<knownbad> 可能山寨，只是机子壳子。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我帮你找个对象让你嘉来美国。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 您俩凑一对吧
<knownbad> 不行，他屁眼已被戳烂了。
<snugglecat> .........
<LOL_> 有基情
<snugglecat> ................
<snugglecat> 要不要娶个寡妇? ------- 可能山寨， 只是机子壳子 ---- 啥意思
<knownbad> LOL_: 这么羡慕？
<snugglecat> 一个山寨，只是机子壳子的寡妇？？
<LOL_> snugglecat: 你多线程用的多吗?
<knownbad> (07:16:15 AM) alvin_rxg: A: 电脑不能开机了。 B: 没插电源 => 可能山寨， 只是机子壳子
<snugglecat> LOL_, 没用过
<snugglecat> LOL_, 也不是没用过，以前 为学线程而线程做了一个
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 没用过屁眼?
<LOL_> snugglecat: 为什么不用?
<LOL_> knownbad: 你该吃午饭了吧
<knownbad> 一早而已
<LOL_> <la_fen> "Nicolas Bourbaki is the collective pseudonym under which a group of (mainly French) 20th-century mathematicians wrote a series of books presenting an exposition of modern advanced mathematics, beginning in 1935." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourbaki
<[ub]> LOL_ ⇪ t: Nicolas Bourbaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 不需要用哇
<LOL_> 不是能提高效率和速度吗
<LOL_> 创建N个线程都执行死循环.会怎样?
<LOL_> <la_fen> "Évariste Galois (French pronunciation: [evaʁist ɡalwa]) (October 25, 1811 – May 31, 1832) was a French mathematician born in Bourg-la-Reine." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89variste_Galois
<[ub]> LOL_ ⇪ t: Évariste Galois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<LOL_> <la_fen> "Niels Henrik Abel (5 August 1802 – 6 April 1829) was a Norwegian mathematician[1]| who proved the impossibility of solving the quintic equation in radicals." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niels_Henrik_Abel
<[ub]> LOL_ ⇪ t: Niels Henrik Abel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<LOL_> <la_fen> "Charles Hermite (French pronunciation: [ʃaʁl ɛʁˈmit]) (December 24, 1822 – January 14, 1901) was a French mathematician who did research on number theory, quadratic forms, invariant theory, orthogonal polynomials, elliptic functions, and algebra." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Hermite
<[ub]> LOL_ ⇪ t: Charles Hermite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<knownbad> book week for x'mas?
<LOL_> <la_fen> "The Fields Medal, officially known as International Medal for Outstanding Discoveries in Mathematics, is a prize awarded to two, three, or four mathematicians not over 40 years of age at each International Congress of the International Mathematical Union (IMU), a [...]" -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fields_Medal
<[ub]> LOL_ ⇪ t: Fields Medal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<LOL_> <la_fen> "Randomness has somewhat differing meanings as used in various fields." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random
<[ub]> LOL_ ⇪ t: Randomness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<snugglecat> LOL_, 线程不一定就是为了提高效率啊
<snugglecat> 需要才用啊
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你用线程啥目的啊
<layerbase> im软件封我ip 还用了通配符，im不支持代理，我如何破他们的黑名单？？plz！
<alvin_rxg> im ?
<layerbase> 例如QQ
<layerbase> 其实就是yy-4
<alvin_rxg> 最简单的是 vpn
<alvin_rxg> qq 只是 proxy
<layerbase> 在频道里面说他几句不好 结果给我封了
<alvin_rxg> yy-4 是啥？
<layerbase> 5元/mon ？
<microcai> layerbase: 呵呵
<microcai> layerbase:  那个鸟人就这样的，别鸟他
<layerbase> qq我不用的 我用yy语音
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<layerbase> microcai: 什么？
<alvin_rxg> layerbase/ proxychains
<layerbase> vpn 现在便宜的多少价位  另外他要是再封了vpn的IP 那又没得玩了
<layerbase> alvin_rxg: 免费的？
<alvin_rxg> 所以你得开 tor
<layerbase> alvin_rxg: 我google到了月光博客的文章 先看看
<layerbase> alvin_rxg: 看完了 问题是im不支持代理
<alvin_rxg> layerbase/ proxychains
<layerbase> alvin_rxg: 我的im是win下的
<alvin_rxg> ...
<snugglecat> 问 ofan
<snugglecat> layerbase 走了。 刚想为 ofan 推销 vpn, ssh 呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我猫胖了
<snugglecat> 天冷，胖了， 毛也多了。
<snugglecat> 睡在我床上
<knownbad> 怀孕了吧？  恭喜你当猫爸爸
<snugglecat> 不肯动
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 天冷了
<knownbad> 知道，老婆也不肯起床陪我了
<snugglecat> 老婆来美国了???
<snugglecat> 一起钻被窝啊
<knownbad> 国内
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 视频?????
<snugglecat> 和老婆裸聊???
<knownbad> 这么冷？
<knownbad> 你想可能吗？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 天热时会吧
 * snugglecat 浮想联翩
<snugglecat> 我也找个美国寡妇裸聊
<knownbad> 但勉强不来。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我去看 a 片了
<knownbad> 虚拟强奸
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我去强奸空姐
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 【9】老子后人
<snugglecat> @风息神泪：碰到全真教一位师兄说：德国现在每年都在派人来争“老子后人”这个名头。他们的理由是——老子当年出关，是到德国去了，思想哲学也都留在了德国，他们才是正统的老子后代。现在是年年吵年年闹，年年都有人组团来要。…………德国别这样嘛，什么不好学，去学韩国人……你们真心不适合宇宙帝的路线啊！
<snugglecat> 真的么， 德国人要争 老子后人???
<knownbad> 每次看国内的电视节目总觉得在听讲。
<yang__> dssddssssaAAsaA33dsd??da
<yang__> CHINAvdsaaD
<yang__> a
<yang__> e
<yang__> we
<yang__> e
<[ub]> yang__:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<snugglecat> 怎么弄的 yang__ 那么兴奋
<knownbad> 捅了屁眼
<knownbad> 这你应该很清楚啊。
<yang__>  what !!! I CANT TYPE  CHINESE ,, I  very  HURRY
<yang__>  兴奋?????   P!!!!!
<knownbad> k, you seem able now.
<yang__> that`s copy
<knownbad> k, how can we help you?
<yang__> i cant find my INput
<dumb1224> who's k?
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> good catch.
<yang__> you talk CHINESE
<knownbad> 可以
<yang__> Right
<snugglecat> ...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 锅子里水烧开半天了……那家伙还是没去处理。我也不想提醒他。 =.= 那水差不多从我洗菜开始烧开，直到现在10多分钟了……
<knownbad> do you run ubuntu or?
<yang__> Kubuntu
<yang__> 11
<snugglecat> 有一位匈牙利人在共产时代带着全家逃离匈牙利以后，本来可以被西德接受，但他一定要到美国来，儿子问他为什么。他说：“儿子，我们是生错了地方的美国人。”----那些在天堂的孩子们，愿你们下辈子生在美国。
<Jagdwurst> ....
<knownbad> just need to install language support.
<yang__>  my system  are CHINESE
<yang__> but
<knownbad> ctrl + space doesn't activate chinese input?
<yang__> no
<snugglecat> ok, i say english too
<knownbad> you may check ibus setup - input selection.
<knownbad> snugglecat: how's goiong.
<yang__> i want say CHINESE
<snugglecat> maybe your locale is fail
<alvin_rxg> 没人阻止你说 chinese
<snugglecat> is false
<snugglecat> i want to study english
<yang__> who s that
<snugglecat> a cat
<knownbad> snugglecat: 贱猫
<yang__> o \
<knownbad> 他喜欢人捅他屁眼
<yang__> INPUT
<snugglecat> i go check directory
<knownbad> run ibus-setup and what's under input method?
<yang__>  no directory  "ass-hole"
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> are you cussing?
<knownbad> should we ignore you?
<knownbad> told you to ignore snugglecat.
<knownbad> he meant no harm.
<snugglecat> ......
<knownbad> ensure you have input method installed if not manually install them.
<snugglecat> harm 啥意思
<knownbad> 说你没伤害他的意思。
<yang__> ???
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 他以为你在取笑他。
<snugglecat> 他以为我要他桶我菊花???
<yang__> kao
<knownbad> 以为你在耍他啦。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> anyway, back to subject.
<snugglecat> yang__, 你忽略我吧
<knownbad> check your input method.
<disancia> 哎呀哎呀哎呀
<disancia> ！！
<disancia> empathy怎么加聊天室 = =
<snugglecat> 怎么了
<snugglecat> 还以为被桶菊花了呢
<knownbad> 加 chatroom.
<disancia> 人家是1.。
<knownbad> 有 account 还不信 chatroom 得另外加。
<knownbad> 还不够
<snugglecat> 1 是啥意思
<knownbad> 妈的，还是不太会打中文。
<disancia> 有account。。里面的那个服务器朗格选啊。。
<snugglecat> 棍么
<disancia> 聪明。。
<snugglecat> 看不懂
<knownbad> 不是，chatroom 是另外加的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你老乡来了
<knownbad> 在右上方。
<snugglecat> 翻一下啥是 服务器郎格选
<knownbad> 我开下看看
<snugglecat> 翻译一下
<disancia> 建立IRC帐号的时候。。要你选一个网络。。
<knownbad> 有上方有个 room.
<disancia> 朗格就是“怎么，为什么”的意思。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不好意思， 刚才眼睛模糊了一下， room 看成了 pron
<snugglecat> porn
<disancia> = =
<knownbad> yang__: 找着了吗？
<snugglecat> 我打哈欠会流眼泪啊
<snugglecat> 从小就这样
<yang__> WHAT?
<yang__> NO
<snugglecat> 各位会不会啊
<yang__> IIIMF ????/
<snugglecat> yang__, what irc client you use
<snugglecat> xchat????
<knownbad> disancia: 加了 account 后退出，再到 main menu 上有 room 下加 chatroom。
<disancia> 但是account的帐号无法登录 = =
<disancia> 说什么网络错误
<knownbad> 哦。。。
<snugglecat> try in input line right click, choice input methods -> ibus
<snugglecat> 怎么走了
<knownbad> 这得问别人我不在国内。
<knownbad> 被你气死了。
<snugglecat> 还想告诉他怎么输入中文呢
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 肯定因为你想捅他屁眼。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> 我想应该是他的 环境没设好。 至今我的 qt 程序都不能输入中文， 不过在输入的地方右击 选择 输入法 就可以
<knownbad> disancia: select network 然后 edit 再 select 其他的。
<snugglecat> gtk 的可以
<disancia> 有了。。
<knownbad> 可能需要其他的 port.
<disancia> 这下就好了 囧
<distancia> 羞羞~
<distancia> 我来鸟。
<knownbad> 猫是吃鸟的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你用 ibus 吗？
<knownbad> 等等回来
<distancia> 在ubuntu上用pywebqq挺好用的。。
<microcai> knownbad: 用过鸟人写的 fcitx 才发现 ibus 是个渣
<distancia> 我觉得都还OK。。
<distancia> 我用的ibus的sunpinyin的插件
<distancia> 木有试过fcitx。。
<knownbad> ibus 对我比 fcitx 容易
<distancia> 有什么区别呀。
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<knownbad> 奶奶的，刚刚都不出现现在才放冷箭
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> :nam
<alvin_rxg> [ub]: http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/
<alvin_rxg> [ub]: wake up
<distancia> 这个淫在干嘛。。
<distancia> 哎呀哎呀 到底是睡觉呢还是睡觉呢还是睡觉呢！
<metbsd> fcitx有双拼？
<distancia> 居然有人。。
<knownbad> 还有三人行呢
<metbsd> 再来一个能打麻将了
<distancia> = = 你们时差都在国内？
<distancia> 我还在纠结access
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<alvin_rxg> 🀀 🀁 🀂 🀃 🀄 🀅
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: http://74.125.43.104
<knownbad> CyanogenMod 好用。  以后手机得支持 CyanogenMod 才买。
<metbsd> nvidia vs amd,那个好点
<metbsd> CM7
<knownbad> intel 最好。
<metbsd> 我指显卡
<metbsd> Nvidia vs ati
<knownbad> 是啊，intel 即不花钱有可以kms。
<Jagdwurst> 其它显卡还不能 kms?
<knownbad> 不知，没钱买。
<Jagdwurst> 不是说现在必开了吗?
<knownbad> 必死，呵呵
<armnotstrong> 这么晚了还有人？
<ofan> 没人
<armnotstrong> 周末都死觉去了？
<armnotstrong> ofan
<armnotstrong> ofan 还有什么频道比较好玩儿？
<ofan> 怎么算好玩
<armnotstrong> 人多，能看懂的
<armnotstrong> 还有什么中文频道吗？
<armnotstrong> ipv6
<ofan> 中文基本没有
<armnotstrong> 这个电信的ip会变来变去啊，好烦
<metbsd> kms?
<knownbad> kiss my s****
<Jagdwurst> kick my s***
<yang__> ?
<fivesheep> yo knownbad
<knownbad> i love you 2.
<knownbad> no, i love you 5.
<fivesheep> 今天发春?
<fivesheep> 老婆来了?
<knownbad> 没
<fivesheep> 对了, 你老婆英文如何
<knownbad> 但 TGIF
<fivesheep> 能说写不
<knownbad> 0
<fivesheep> 0?
<knownbad> 0蛋。
<fivesheep> 你不让她在国内先读读再出来?
<fivesheep> 英语培训机构, 练练口语什么的. 否则怎么生存啊
<knownbad> 我也不逼她，她娇气。  我怕她。
<fivesheep> 我是过来人啊.. 不会英文, 人生路不熟, 很容易抑郁的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<knownbad> 她住的地方的环境不好。  没什么好老师。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我老家那过来的人还好, 有比较庞大的社区, 基本说家乡话就可以活下来, 只要离唐人街不太远
<knownbad> 就我陪她咯。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 总不能一天到晚就xoxo吧.. 这除了练习 yes 和 no, 什么也学不到
<knownbad> 我后来搬去的地方走路就到了华人超市。
<knownbad> 一个路口吧。
<fivesheep> 台湾人社区?
<knownbad> 跟她说了。  我在外都是用英文，只跟她私下采用中文。
<knownbad> 这里没什么中国或台湾社区。  都混一起了。
<fivesheep> 她没意识到问题的严重性
<knownbad> 反正快来了就让她面对吧。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那普通话社区吧
<knownbad> 是。
<knownbad> 但也有广东话。
<fivesheep> 这两个群体, 交集不是很多的
<fivesheep> 语言和背景差别太大
<knownbad> 还好，旧中国城是广东话。  但新社区就好多了。
<knownbad> 钱是不分语言的。。。呵呵
<fivesheep> 那是
<fivesheep> 但生活圈不同.
<knownbad> 我去香港餐室还不是说英文或是普通话。
<fivesheep> 说广东话的都是我这样在农村刚上田, 泥巴还没擦干净就依靠着亲戚的关系跑了出来的
<knownbad> 还好，只老家的背景不同。  来了这里后都差不多。
<fivesheep> 教育水平普遍较低, 但一般是全家移民
<fivesheep> knownbad: 教育水平不同
<knownbad> 我也是低水平啊。
<fivesheep> 生活面临的问题也不同
<knownbad> 小学毕业而已
<knownbad> me no class.
<knownbad> me no good.
<knownbad> me bastard
<fivesheep> 移民的人不需要关心绿卡. 过来就有了, 留学那些这个很重要
<knownbad> 第一优先最快。老婆入境后就有临时绿卡了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你那怎么还临时?
<fivesheep> 应该10年的了
<fivesheep> 你们结婚的时间超过3年了吧
<knownbad> 刚入境啊，哪来的证件？
<fivesheep> 刚入境. 用中国的护照
<fivesheep> 10个月内 可以在美国到处跑
<fivesheep> 绿卡也就一两个星期的事情
<fivesheep> 工卡, 你老婆其实已经分配了一个了
<knownbad> ssn 比较重要。
<fivesheep> 如果你记住卡号
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你老婆已经有了
<knownbad> 有啥？
<fivesheep> ssn
<fivesheep> 某份文件里已经有了, 应该. 结婚的.
<fivesheep> knownbad: ssn也是一两个星期之内的事情
<knownbad> 没，我没要求给 ssn。  打算带她去办。  让她了解这里如何办事的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不用你要求吧.. 入境的时候 都给你搞掂
<fivesheep> 然后回家过几天就有
<knownbad> 床也等她来再带去 ikea 买。
<fivesheep> 即使你去办理ssn的地方, 他们也要你多等4个星期 才回去
<knownbad> 没啊，申请表上可以选择要不要 ssn。
<fivesheep> 我的就是. 不知道为什么没寄过来
<fivesheep> 然后等了一个多月才搞到手.
<fivesheep> 去了两次
<knownbad> 没关系又没指望她马上去上班。
<fivesheep> 跟我一起到达的人, 第二周就拿了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你这是折腾啊
<knownbad> 让她感觉下这里生活不易。
<fivesheep> 那些地方要排队
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> 草
<fivesheep> 你太坏了
<^k^> fivesheep:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<knownbad> 咦，你怎么知道我老婆就是这么说我的？
<knownbad> 我只觉得基本的一定得经历过才持久。
<knownbad> 像排队文化。。呵呵
<knownbad> 排死你。
<fivesheep> id也要排队的
<knownbad> 等她去趟 dmv 就晕了。
<fivesheep> 你自虐
<knownbad> 知道啊。
<knownbad> 我会帮她越时间的。
<knownbad> 也没这么傻。
<fivesheep> 然后去上esl之类
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 但国内过年的人潮更吓人。
<fivesheep> 然后闹着回武汉, 你怎么办?
<knownbad> 休了她咯。
<fivesheep> 如果怀上你的小孩?
<knownbad> 要不还软禁她啊？
<knownbad> 看谁要了。
<knownbad> 我不反对离婚的。
<fivesheep> 然后再去找一个更年轻漂亮的?
<knownbad> 不了，这次找个已有工作的。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 这里找就好了。
<knownbad> 希望老婆知道我宠她而不是傻瓜。
<fivesheep> knownbad: latino
<knownbad> latina.
<knownbad> mucho boobies.
<knownbad> 胸部可以拿来当枕头的。
<fivesheep> 关键是怎么去结识她们?
<knownbad> 有空多走走，或是问朋友介绍。
<knownbad> 我现在是没什么问题了。 但以前很害羞的。
<knownbad> 跟 latina 不能太害羞要不人家以为你对她没兴趣。
<knownbad> 我以前就吃过亏。
<knownbad> 但小心一点，她们有些结婚的早可能已有小孩了。
<fivesheep> 无所谓啊...
<knownbad> 有个朋友就是买一送一的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我认识3个.. 都是17岁左右就生小孩了
<knownbad> 自个也生了个。
<fivesheep> 工作中认识的
<knownbad> 是啊。
<fivesheep> 有个不到40就当奶奶了
<knownbad> 你不介意就好了。
<fivesheep> 不过不喜欢她们对待教育的态度
<fivesheep> 放牛..
<knownbad> 还是找比较不花的。
<knownbad> 也不是全都是这样。  但她们大多是天主教徒。
<fivesheep> 这个是不能接受的...
<fivesheep> 我对宗教很敏感 - -
<knownbad> 你可以问问。
<knownbad> 我前女友是基督教徒，我不必改信仰。
<knownbad> 以后儿女如何猜拳决定。
<yang__> ?
<yang__> ?
<yang__> D
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ofan> knownbad: 女友是白人？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
 * gebjgd 低价出售裸姐
<jiero> ofan: 色鬼就去找妹子。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你见鬼吧。。。都不认识我。
<ofan> jiero: 罗姐好
<jiero> gebjgd:  WebOS 开源了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你是裸姐
<jiero> gebjgd: 准备在你的任何机器上装吧。
<jiero> ofan 好
<gebjgd> jiero: 不装
<ofan> webos竟然是linux
<jiero> ofan: 。。。连我都知道。。。
<jiero> ofan: N900可以跑Palm Pre的游戏，因为几乎同样的库，同样的硬件。。。
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> webos也跑的x?
<jiero> ofan: 恩
<ofan> gui用的什么
<ofan> gtk? qt?
<jiero> ofan:  javascript定义的特殊
<ofan> js?
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> 扯淡吧
<jiero> ofan: 不信？去查。
<ofan> c/c++的sdk
<jiero> ofan: 那么就是了
<jiero> 我都不知到
<ofan> novacom是什么
<ofan> http://opensource.palm.com/packages.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Open Source Packages - opensource.palm.com - Palm
<ofan> kk又活了
<jiero> ofan: 期待在我的N900上也装个webos
<jiero> 再装个 Nemo 跑N9的东西
<jiero> ofan:  gnome3就抄袭 webos的
 * knownbad 低价出售 snugglecat 的屁眼。
<ofan> 。。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 几钱一斤?
<ofan> 一晚吧
<knownbad> 一斤
<Jagdwurst> 或者一克?
<jiero> 什么啊。。。
<knownbad> 称你的鸟儿还是他的屁股？
<jiero> 你们一群变态。
<ofan> 你们一群变态
<Jagdwurst> 称流量...
 * knownbad 狼呼
<ofan> 称口径
<knownbad> 正是变态一郎
<jiero> 我发现右耳听力比左耳低一些。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 正好 alvin_rxg 的助听器用不着了
<knownbad> webos 开源了。
<Jagdwurst> 啥是 webos?
<jiero> knownbad: 恩。继续这个半小时前的话题
<knownbad> hp 的 mobile os。  类似 adnroid.
<knownbad> ？
<Jagdwurst> hp ?
<knownbad> 什么话题？
<jiero> 类似 Maemo
<jiero> 不是类似 Android
<knownbad> 都可以
<jiero> 不可一。。。
<jiero> web os 用 x的
<knownbad> 只有能上手机。
<knownbad> 只要。
<jiero> ？
<knownbad> 有选择就是幸福。
<jiero> knownbad:  不一定。
<jiero> knownbad: 根本不知到自己要什么的多数笨蛋只会跟着广告选择。
<ofan> x86能装么
<knownbad> 没笨蛋哪来的市场经济？
<jiero> ofan: 你移动下内核试试
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你赚到了。  连 webos 都有支持了。
<jiero> knownbad: 难道因为苏联都是聪明人而不搞市场经济么。。。
<jiero> lol
<knownbad> 莫一方面是。
<knownbad> 社会主义下连傻瓜都没得选择要如何傻。
<alvin_rxg> 我右耳听力也比左耳低，还低很多
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。我是用入耳式耳机测试了。
<knownbad> 以后老婆睡右边。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 同一个喇叭听的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 恩。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: minetest服务
<knownbad> 怎么你们都有听力问题？
<jiero> knownbad: 因为睡觉
<jiero> knownbad: 你试试自己有没有。
<knownbad> 是巧合还是？
<knownbad> 不是，是好奇怎么你们两个都有听力问题？
<jiero> knownbad: 觉得听力有问题是很正常的事情了，大多数人没察觉
<knownbad> 但你们年轻呢。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_tiiNP-g2w
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Minetest-c55 | Portals
<jiero> knownbad: 年轻的也有得到癌症额
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 有两个女的字 奻  有两个 男的么？
<jiero> 有。
<knownbad> 又没找你斗嘴，是关心。
<jiero> knownbad: 我想是概率问题/习惯问题，没什么特殊的
<knownbad> 知道
<jiero> knownbad: 走了
<jiero> knownbad: 还有几分钟就去耍了
<jiero> 耍之前要准备好。
 * knownbad 烧香
<knownbad> 需要纸钱吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 没见过纸钱。我对文化几乎无兴趣
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: stardict 真恶心： wenjing
<alvin_rxg> 老早的事了啊……
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 现在那人都要出家了，对女色都不在意了
<jiero> al
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 来gnome3吧
<alvin_rxg> 来 afterstep 吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用的人太少。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没法做广告
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 输入法里打不出那字，但有个字：  𪟦
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 温泉驿站没有这个字。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 你去贡献吧
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 你去贡献吧。 我没时间
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 瞧你说的，我都看不见。。
<ofan> 啥wenjing?
<alvin_rxg> 晕，我这字体都没…
<jiero> ofan: 一个 胡正的女朋友
<ofan> jiero: 奥
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我也没有
<ofan> 然后呢
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 或者莮
<jiero> ofan: 然后胡正消失了
<ofan> 什么情况
<jiero> ofan:  出家
<ofan> jiero: 这我知道
<Jagdwurst> 反正我第一次看到 stardict 代码的时候就不喜欢。
<ofan> 对他没兴趣
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这字不对…… http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi4/ZdicF0ZdicAAZdic9FZdicA6.htm
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 用啥写的
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 字典中 𪟦 字的解释
<ofan> 写bot去
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是 sun 字体的编码和 unicode 对不上
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 但目前中文界以  sun 的编码为准
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 因为符合 unicode 的字体还没有， 而 sun 和 mingliu 在 MS 的软件里都存在
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 郑码
<ofan> ..我说c/c++还是python...
<Jagdwurst> ofan: c++
<ofan> 奥
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 常常有巨长的 if (....) 我的 xterm 上要wrap断上三行...
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 我看过fcitx的
<Jagdwurst> fcitx 还行
<ofan> 然后就没再看过
<Jagdwurst> scim 的没看过
<Jagdwurst> ibus 从风格上看也不错
<ofan> 看了别人的有时候能增强自信心
<jiero> ofan: ...
<Jagdwurst> lol
<jiero> ofan: 你果然是天才。。。
<ofan> 但是github上老外的代码都很好
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ofan> 注释什么的很全
<Jagdwurst> 不一定，但 github 上好代码有很多，都被埋没了
<ofan> 有文档有注释的感觉好
<Jagdwurst> 好的代码没注释看起来也很爽
<ofan> 没注释的不看
<ofan> 貌似很多写c的不爱写注释
<Jagdwurst> 比如有许多书上的例程，不一定都要用注释说明. minix 用来教学的，注释也多不到哪去..
<ofan> python的项目一般注释比代码还多
<ofan> 那也至少加上一行说明干嘛的
<ofan> vim下没有tab切换的快捷键？
<Jagdwurst> 如果是函数的话，函数名本身就能说明了。要注释的只是参数的特殊情况，比如 NULL 之类的
<Jagdwurst> C-W ?
<ofan> c-w是管理窗口的
<ofan> 函数绝对要加注释
<Jagdwurst> 哦，你说 tab, 不知道，我自己绑的
<ofan> 说明参数和返回值等等
<Jagdwurst> c-w + 1 , c-w + 2, c-w + 3
<ofan> 窗口切换的搞好了
<Jagdwurst> 切啥? 三个方块...
<ofan> 切换焦点窗口
<ofan> c-w hjkl 移动窗口等
<Jagdwurst> 这功能本来就帯的啊..
<ofan> 我都绑定到插入模式下了
<ofan> 还却tab切换的
<Jagdwurst> 那 c-w 原本的删除功能不就䨱盖了。。。
<ofan> 没什么用
<Jagdwurst>  我把 tab 绑到 c-w1 c-w2 ...... c-w9 ; c-w0 是新建 tab
<Jagdwurst> c-w 删除是我最常用的键了...
<Jagdwurst> 否则每次都要 esc b 回去。。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 为什么我查神马都会出来 wenjing ....
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 又查了一个字： 䵝 ，居然也跳到 wenjing...
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> 网络差，没法下源码改，去把二进制的改掉.
<Jagdwurst> 他这么做，太损阴德了
<Jagdwurst> 幸好，是在一个词典里的...
<Jagdwurst> 人家一德国正太学拉丁文自己整理的的笔记，还要被帖上 Made by Hu Zheng ....
<alvin_rxg> 啊？……
<alvin_rxg> 出家人也不过如此。
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 这人精神不正常了
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 人家说的是英语词典啊。。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 拉丁语——德语 词典
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 用goldendict吧。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: goldendict 能 glob 吗?
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 不过startdict为啥port那么多。
<Jagdwurst> port?
<jiero> glob是啥。。。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 就是移植
<jiero> fork吧
<Jagdwurst> jiero: glob 指的是 * ? 之类的匹配
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: stardict 的词典里没设计词型的变化...
<alvin_rxg> 啥意思？
<jiero> Jagdwurst:  http://www.sfs.uni-tuebingen.de/lsd/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Welcome to the GermaNet Homepage
<jiero> 虽然不是拉丁语。
<jiero> lol
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: konjungation & deklination
<jiero> /me 退
<alvin_rxg> =.=  firefox 里边, gecko-media-player 开了个 radio，现在 关了 firefox 它还在播放……
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> firefox 在我这里为啥这么慢...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: firefox 4-5?
<Jagdwurst> 8
<alvin_rxg> 7 开始应该是快了的呀
<Jagdwurst> 前两天还快的
<Jagdwurst> 昨天装了 texlive 和一堆字体之后就巨慢
<Jagdwurst> chrome 的 javascript 扩展不支持设置浏览器自帯的禁止图片功能
<Jagdwurst> 貌似要自己过滤 html,
<alvin_rxg> 那字体应该没事吧… firefox 应该是根据 fontconfig 那顺序一个一个找，找到第一个就用的吧。咋会慢了？
<alvin_rxg> debian chromium 6... 我没打算整最新版。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: adblock 里边直接 *.jpg *.png *.gif 之类的呢？……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我要随时能切换的
<ofan> https://www.sugarsync.com/referral?rf=egb5v3fdp3md2 10G空间啊
<alvin_rxg> 也可以啊，点击 active 或者 deactive
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: google 怎么关那个一边输入一边搜索的功能?
<alvin_rxg> isntant search ?  preferences 里边有
<Jagdwurst> 我现在每次都是在 vim 里输好了，再贴进去..
<alvin_rxg> https://www.google.com/preferences?hl=en
<alvin_rxg> https://www.google.com/preferences
<alvin_rxg> .com 和 .de 都要设置…… 这俩还都分开的……
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: chrome 也慢，但比 firefox 快一点
<alvin_rxg> chrome 吃 cpu
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 尤其是汉字为主的网页
<alvin_rxg> 就11月底，本来想换 chromium，但后来因为它经常占用高的 cpu，有时会卡别的程序……又换回 firefox 了。
<alvin_rxg> firefox 是它自身比较慢，好歹不会占太高 cpu 来卡别的程序
<ofan> http://db.tt/LYkXuMD
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Dropbox - You're invited to join Dropbox! - Simplify your life
<ofan> nnd dropbox还必须装客户端才行
<alvin_rxg> 不是可以在网页上操作的么？
<ofan> 必须装客户端同步
<ofan> 才给空间
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 可以跳过的
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 为啥不用 ubuntuone?
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 多大？
<ofan> 我不用ubuntu
<Jagdwurst> 不知道……
<larry00> google+ reader google music , 同时开 , 我的firefox比chromium少用了200+M的内存 ~~
<yang__> ?>
<larry00> ?>
<alvin_rxg> !>
<yang__> ;
<larry00> !>
<yang__> l
<larry00> u
<yang__> m
<larry00> a
<yang__> a
<^k^>  06:11
<yang__> ?
<yang__> '
<yang__> ?
<ofan> > 2^3^4^5^6^7^8^9
<^k^> ofan, 0
<ofan> > 2**3
<yang__> shurufa
<larry00> ^3
<larry00> 2^3
<larry00> ( * 2 3 )
<yang__> a☍b
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no05/1/165632.shtml
<Jagdwurst> lokl
<^k^> Jagdwurst ⇪ ti: [评论随笔]再论汉字拉丁化的意义_煮酒论史_天涯社区
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 网友紛紛回复： louzhu naocan
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这篇文章太逗了
<ofan> awk里执行shell指令要引用awk变量的值怎么搞？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 笑的差点把橘子喷出来了
<Jagdwurst> 凡是要用到 awk 的地方，都用 perl 代替了...
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 要逼我学perl么
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 可能有像 shell 里 `` 或者 eval 之类的东西?
<ofan> 有比较蛋疼的做法是awk里输出shell命令再eval
<Jagdwurst> 几乎不用 awk。      bash + sed + grep 不能解决的，都直接用 perl了。反正 perl 写两三行的小脚本很省力..
<ofan> 有发明一种新语言的冲动
<Jagdwurst> ---
<Jagdwurst> 把  sed 或者 awk 写长往往很杯具的。 还是要拆成短的命令，再用 shell 来耦合。
<Jagdwurst> 或者直接用 perl..
<ofan> 太蛋疼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 试过 ck kernel 没？
<Jagdwurst> 几乎所有能跑 awk 的环境方都有 perl。也不用为移植性考虑
<knownbad> 对 sysadmin 还是用 awk.
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵。我觉得完全是个人喜好问题。 awk 又有这么多不同版本。 perl 版本再不一样，至少没 awk 相差那么大
<Jagdwurst> 还有一些是不熟悉 perl 的， 只能用 awk + sed + cut + ...
<knownbad> 不是，awk 存在每个地方但 perl 跟它的包不一定有。
<knownbad> 就好似 vi 和 vim 的差别。
<Jagdwurst> 用来代替 awk, perl 不用什么包
<Jagdwurst> 不完全能这样比，所有 unix 上都有 vi, 但不一定有vim。 然而所有 unix 上都有 perl
<knownbad> 没说 perl 不好只 awk 有它的重点。
<Jagdwurst> 我明白
<knownbad> 但不一定有装。
<knownbad> 德国香肠呢？
<knownbad> 死到那里去了？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你妈喊你回家吃饭
<knownbad> 爷爷的。
<knownbad> 看 hulu 去
<snugglecat> 是的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我死到床里去了
<knownbad> 脱肛没？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 才知道啥叫兰州烧饼....
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-10
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，我知道的也不久
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: LZ可充饥,, lol
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<snugglecat> 兰州烧饼是啥
<ofan> snugglecat: 楼主傻逼
<larry00> ofan: 这个典故是怎么来的
<ofan> larry00: 输入法
<ofan> 太智能
<larry00> ofan: 什么输入法啊? 我没试出来 ~~ 太猛啦
<alvin_rxg> "蛙兄死了"
 * Jagdwurst 看书去了
<snugglecat> ofan, 怎么了
<ofan> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> <ofan> snugglecat: 楼主傻逼
<snugglecat> 说啥来着
<ofan> snugglecat: snugglecat | 兰州烧饼是啥
<snugglecat> 是呀， 我不知道兰州烧饼是啥， 怎么就楼主傻逼呢
<ofan> ..
<ofan> snugglecat: 一个意思
<snugglecat> 哦。
<snugglecat> 酱紫。 哦 明白了
<ofan> 整理vim插件..
<ofan> 有人用csupport么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救啦，安装了几天都安装不了UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356874 WUBI安装，重启后进入安装，跳了N行字后错误，错误前有神马NOUVEAU这东西。最后的字为udevd[117]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:xxxxxxx(一串很长的数字) ' [214] teminated by signal 9(Killed)， 本人华硕N55笔记本，求解析，解决。帮帮忙啦！！ ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu是不是没有重启这个选项？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356875 只能关机，然后再安电源键重启，不能像windows那样直接点击重启？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 andypku — 2011-12-10 9:22
<AsuraLe> exit
<billymc> hi 有人会用docbook么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 该死， 玩 openttd, 还要和儿子解释啥是收购， 啥是垄断
<paic> 请问mplayer.patch怎么安装啊？
<snugglecat> paic, 双击 setup.exe 或者 install.exe， 然后按照提示安装
<paic> 我是在ubuntu下，没有exe啊
<snugglecat> :)
<paic>  MPlayer-1.0rc3重命名MPlayer-PPS。
<paic>    patch -P1 < mplayer.patch。
<paic> 这个搞不懂
<snugglecat> 有啥不懂的
<paic> 不知道怎么用啊。
<snugglecat> 一步一步做啊
<snugglecat> patch 是一个命令吧
<paic> 我的mplayer.patch在home/下载里面
<snugglecat> paic, 有啥问题。 命令不懂么
<paic> 是的
<snugglecat> 我没打过补丁
<paic> 我刚才看了一下patch命令，感觉好复杂
<snugglecat> 只看命令没啥问题啊
<snugglecat> 第一个没啥问题吧
<snugglecat> 第二个是将 mplayer.patch 的文件内容 作为 patch -P1 的输入
<snugglecat> 就酱紫啊
<snugglecat> 具体怎么打补丁不懂
<snugglecat> 问大牛
<paic> 能不能发一下命令给我看看啊？
<snugglecat> 那个是不是说明啊， 按他做一次看看啊
<paic> http://download.ppstream.com/linux/readme.txt
<snugglecat> 乱码
<paic> 说明在这里，看不到网址？
<snugglecat> paic, 不懂打补丁， 命令的意思就是酱紫
<snugglecat> paic, 给那个 patch 下载地址
<paic> 稍等一下
<paic> 我找一下。
<snugglecat> 我看看， 应该按他说明就好了
<paic> http://download.ppstream.com/linux/mplayer.patch
<snugglecat> 你的 mplayer 是默认安装的吧
<paic> 这里没有说明。
<paic> 不是的，我是apt-get的
<snugglecat> paic 他是源码的补丁吧
<paic> 就是用mplayer看pps时要安装的补丁
<knownbad> snugglecat: 那不是你最喜欢的项目吗？
<knownbad> 从小灌输自由思想。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 安装好gentoo后不能进入系统。。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356879 估计是写grub的时候写错了，请问怎样进入安装好的系统改写grub？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 孺子一介 — 2011-12-10 9:58
<snugglecat> knownbad, ç´¯
<knownbad> 那是小孩想象力丰富，该嘉奖的。
<snugglecat> 知道， 但是我累
<knownbad> 但你就不能已权威管小孩了。。。呵呵
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我去买烟
<knownbad> 就跟他说龙断了一半就是垄断。
<knownbad> 你没在儿子面前抽烟吧？
<knownbad> 该死。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我玩 openttd， 将所有最初对手都收购了， 基本我的运输占据了整个地图。 新的 ai 对手基本就不是我的对手
<snugglecat> 儿子就问， 啥是收购， 啥是垄断
<Cherrot> 早上好~
<knownbad> 为何不玩 openyyd?
<Cherrot> 请教一下 提交bug时的严重性怎么填啊  blocker 是指最严重的级别吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我忙去了。
<snugglecat> 匿了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ccb.com/cn/jump/download.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 建行网上银行下载服务-欢迎访问中国建设银行网站
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似支持 ff了，。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 10 日 星期六 10:21:05
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fuxk ... 我又不是 bot,,
<LOL_> :)
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不错
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 嗯嗯，， 你可以滾了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/124726/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: OpenDNS发布DNS加密工具_IT新闻_博客园
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你滚一边去,,,本尊要去看长腿妹妹了,你个邪恶的五毛党!竟然替建行作宣传,建行给你多少个五毛呀
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu启动时出现pointer to bit loadval table invalid错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356881 ubuntu启动时出现pointer to bit loadval table invalid错误，启动失败。 我是用光盘启动，划出ubuntu分布做的系统，另一个共存的系统是win7 昨天启动正常，今天一早就挂了！ 请问如何解决哈？谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dreamflier  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... 額，， 我只是想問是不是這樣，， 我收到郵件了，，，
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍢ 
 * LOL_ 15 60n3
<rothsdad> 我想对两个linux发行版做一个比较和取舍
<rothsdad> 一个是arch 一个是gentoo
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.zizai365.com/?p=47
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 一个不错的iptables脚本 | 自在的天空！
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ .. 這樣根據你自己的實際取捨吧， 別人不能決定你
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: 能说说gentoo的优势吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ .. 。。 不清楚，，我兩個都木有用，， fedora飄過
<fengya90> gentoo的优势之一在于装逼方便
<rothsdad> 内心深处还是喜欢gentoo 但长时间的编译和频繁的更新有点受不了
<mao> 只用过gentoo
<mao> fengya90: 成功的装了B
<rothsdad> mao: 说说看
<rothsdad> 装b不用gentoo吧
<rothsdad> 一般是lfs
<mao> rothsdad: 没用过arch，所以也不能比较gentoo和gentoo
<mao> rothsdad: lfs也弄过
<mao> ro
<mao> rothsdad: 不能比较arch和gentoo
<fengya90> gentoo和lfs都太不低碳了
<ofan> 装逼的都用win开虚拟机装gentoo再开kvm装lfs
<rothsdad> 我逗mm玩，就用自己写的32位多任务图形os，骗mm说早期的win是我写的
<rothsdad> 跑题了
<ofan> rothsdad: 我瞅瞅
<rothsdad> uselex
<mao> rothsdad: 我觉得gentoo方便的就是编译了，依赖关系自己解决，并且可以通过USE变量改变编译选项，去掉很多不需要的东西
<rothsdad> google
<ofan> rothsdad: 发来看看
<ofan> rothsdad: 竟然用baidu空间
<rothsdad> ofan: 汗。。
<mao> rothsdad: 你自己写了操作系统？？？
<rothsdad> mao: 恩，一段悲剧的回忆
<ofan> rothsdad: 没图，没代码
<fengya90> 我最近的firefox8.01崩溃的好平凡
<mao> rothsdad: 只能说太NB，不是人
<rothsdad> mao: 说说use吧 我用过一点点 但还是不明白优势在哪
<ofan> 放弃firefox吧，没前途的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://it.enorth.com.cn/system/2011/12/09/008284949.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 超级隐私屏幕 看国外网友改造旧显示器-显示器,偏光片,液晶显示,偏振光,可能会-北方网-ＩＴ浪潮
<fengya90> ofan: chrome我代理弄不好啊
<rothsdad> arch我用net install，装好gnome后，直接crash，更悲剧的是玩hon，segment fault
<LOL_> rothsdad: 这年头os很容易写吗?怎么是个人都写自己的os.你让我们这些用别人写的os的人情何以堪
<ofan> 打开太慢了
<mao> rothsdad: 比如你用不到打印服务就可以USE="-cups"不编译打印服务的程序
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ 嗯嗯，， 我用的是 fedora呢，，
<ofan> 写操作系统基本全是在写驱动
<rothsdad> LOL_: 有个osdev的网站，wiki有一步步操作，能读懂，手勤快的人，都能自己写的，试试看
<mao> rothsdad: 内核驱动神马的都是你自己写的？
<LOL_> 文件系统很容易写吗?
<rothsdad> mao: 键盘驱动 硬盘驱动 简易的显示驱动
<rothsdad> 啦
<rothsdad> LOL_: 我照搬minix的文件系统
<mao> rothsdad: 内核呢？
<ofan> 文件系统也看你需求
<ofan> 完全可以搞成个k-v的
<rothsdad> 我佩服老外用纯汇编 一点点写的 很强大的图形os
<ofan> Kandu: 也写os
<rothsdad> 名字好像是dexos 记不清了
<rothsdad> 我再回去试试gentoo的use，bye
<LOL_> 貌似老毛子用纯汇编写过好几个os,
<mao> 都是牛人啊，显得我们这些用现成的OS的人太低端了
<LOL_> 让我们情何以堪
<Patrick_DJ> mao: 能赚钱就行，管它低端高端。
<Kandu> irc 上牛人，奇人真是多啊
<mao> Patrick_DJ: :-),这倒是，这年头赚钱才是王道
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 你将来也会跟他们一样的，或者已经是了。
<fengya90> 举个例子sourceforge.net/search/?q=eva
<fengya90> 这个网站你们上去
<fengya90> 浏览器崩溃否
<fengya90> 我全部崩溃
<Patrick_DJ> fengya90: 打开了，没事儿。
<Patrick_DJ> fengya90: FF 8.0.1
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • amarok怎么找中文歌 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356885 用了几天了，听的都是英文的 前辈们教教我怎么用amarok听中文歌啊， 统计信息: 发表于 由 残酷天使 — 2011-12-10 10:49
<LOL_> ^k^: bot杀手,你回来了
<fengya90> Patrick_DJ: 我是个悲剧男了。。
<Patrick_DJ> fengya90: 你的是啥系统啊？
<fengya90> Patrick_DJ: arch
<fengya90> Patrick_DJ: 浏览器和你一样
<Patrick_DJ> fengya90: 我的也是arch，是i686的。前几天更新到了最新。 看到你真的杯具了...
<Patrick_DJ> fengya90: 试着把插件都关了？
<ofan> 整理了下vim的插件，启动速度快了n倍
<mao> ofan: 你用了多少插件啊
<maplebeats> com.cn
<ofan> mao: 大约40个
<fengya90> Patrick_DJ: 能关的全关了，我才用了四个
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 你用vim 开发过么?
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 开发过什么
<Patrick_DJ> fengya90: 我一个都没有。连flash都关了。试试吧... 0_0
<fengya90> Patrick_DJ: 我的意思我没关之前四个，现在能关的全关了
<mao> ofan: 不满才怪
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 程序啊，什么语言都行，开发周期至少1个星期的。
<ofan> mao: 现在不慢了
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 天天写
<mao> ofan: 你做什么开发的
<Patrick_DJ> fengya90: 认命吧。要不把它卸载了，重装。 （完全是windows下的做法) 0_0
<ofan> mao: 什么都做
<ofan> 就是不做web
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: mao想问是主要什么开发语言吧。
<Kandu> cfy: 昨夜月光真美，我還以爲下雪了
<mao> Patrick_DJ: 是的 ：）
<fengya90> Patrick_DJ: 我试了下opera，发现opera也这样，只有chromium是好的，跪了，我绝对还是去拜佛比较靠普
<ofan> 不写html,css,xml,js,php,.net,java
<ofan> mao: 主要c,c++,python
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 想像不出来vim如何开发C++。每次找个API都有种想吐血的冲动...。无奈之下只好用来编辑txt了。
<Kandu> cfy: 看了幾分鐘，一輛車開過，車燈蓋過月光才發現原來沒下雪。到處白茫茫的一片
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: ctags+taglist
<mao> Kandu: 你跟cfy说话的语气好像搞基哦～～如果cfy是男的
<ofan> 我刚把c-support的插件干掉，太影响启动速度
<ofan> 补全用omnicomplete
<mao> ofan: 话说c-support那插件很好吗？
<ofan> mao: cfy 是男的
<ofan> mao: 我认为没什么用
<ofan> 对付注释用nerdcommenter就可以
<mao> ofan: 有一个自动补全的插件autocomplpop
<ofan> mao: c-support里竟写插入代码模版之类的弱智功能
<mao> ofan: 还不错，不用按补全键了
<ofan> mao: 补全用vim自带的
<mao> ofan: 我试过c-support，感觉确实没什么用
<Kandu> mao: 呃，我們這兒都這種語氣
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: vim自动补全是指Ctrl+P么？
<ofan> ..
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: C-x C-...
<mao> Kandu: 哦...激情四射啊....
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 有个supertab插件不错
<ofan> 能让Tab自动识别补全，不过有时候会出错
<mao> ofan: autocomplpop可以自动弹出补全选项的，不用按键了
<ofan> mao: 我不喜欢那样的，经常出错
<mao> ofan: 那倒是，我是新手，刚从IDE转过来的，需要点磨合期 ：)
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 整理代码的时候，忽然想在2行代码之间插入3个空行，有没有比较方便的方法啊？我能想到的是: o+esc+.+.
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 3o<Esc>
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 我一般都是看附近有空行的话，yy一下然后10p
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 原来如此，确实要方便些。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20111209/n328473532.shtml  18摸又有什麼企圖了。。
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 我刚才试了下，vim自带的自动完全功能。我这里是有Insert mode下用Ctrl-P，然后Ctrl+N,Ctrl+P选择。跟你的不一样啊
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: IBM发布开源EGL语言开发工具-搜狐滚动
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵，温州的表示没有压力
<cfy> Kandu: 温州好久没下雪了。去年奇迹般下了一次
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: :help i_CTRL-X
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117666.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: MySQL 5.5.19 GA 发布_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117668.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Ext GWT 3.0 Beta 发布_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117671.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 惠普webOS升级至3.0.5版_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117672.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: LAPACK 3.4.0 发布，线性数学计算库_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117679.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: ACE 6.0.6 发布，面向对象的网络开发包_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117699.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: FreeBSD 9.0 RC3 发布_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117702.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Skype创始人创办免费宽带服务_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111209/117708.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 另一家荷兰CA遭黑客入侵_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 确实。似乎是用Ctrl-X Ctrl-P来自动完成。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111210/117720.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux内核3.1.5/3.0.13/2.6.32.50发布_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/itnews/20111210/117726.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 工信部出新规严管移动互联网恶意程序_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/164731.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.2发布_RedHat_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ylmf.net/linux/news/2011120730683.html
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 大师
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 不是 大師
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 老师
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.eeworld.com.cn/Test_and_measurement/2011/1210/article_4151.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 什么是LabVIEW？-测试测量-电子工程世界网
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 也不是 老師，， 老師基本 是 衣冠禽獸。。 而且 很虛僞的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> http://database.ctocio.com.cn/477/12218977.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 实例教程：MySQL密码恢复笔记_数据库子站_IT专家网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.ycwb.com/2011-12/10/content_3660013.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 地铁劝捐风行市民称难辨真假 发现移交公安_新闻中心_金羊网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://gd.nfdaily.cn/content/2011-12/10/content_34751140.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 深圳酝酿将PM 2.5纳入空气质量监测-南方报网 广东
<mao> 自己编译的vim7.3出现不能完全显示中文
<namoamitabuddha> 谁搞ghc
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 這個貌似有個解決辦法
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 需要重新编译吗
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ fedora默認 yum 安裝的也有不顯示中文的時候，，當環境是中文的時候
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不需要，， 你等等，我找找目錄位置先
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ sudo ln -sf /usr/share/vim/vim73/lang/menu_zh_cn.utf-8.vim /usr/share/vim/vim73/lang/menu_zh_cn.utf8.vim
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 看到木有
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 看到了，麻烦你了
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢啦
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 重新啓動 gvim就是了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: hi
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: lisp是函数式么
<cike> xubuntu中有个guest不用密码就能登陆，有谁知道怎么禁用么
<namoamitabuddha> 开始学写n!的程序了
<ninjaAtomCat> namoamitabuddha, 啥 n! 程序
<namoamitabuddha> ninjaAtomCat: 输入n, 输出n!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • pxe问题，请指教！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356892 环境： pxe服务器采用redhat5.4，安装在了虚拟机VMware上面，然后放在a机器上 要克隆的对象，也就是pxe的客户端 windows server 2003，同样也安装在虚拟机上，在另外一台机器b上面 首先将pxe服务器中的dhcp、tftp以及nfs服务都开启后 客户端从网络 ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: common lisp是的，scheme也是啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: emacs lisp应该不是吧，我想，不熟悉。
<ninjaAtomCat> namoamitabuddha, 阶乘?????
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你怎么不知道了？记得你用过scheme啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: No
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就没碰过函数式
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 假的吧,haskell算啥。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ninjaAtomCat: 对
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 记错人了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 今天刚刚碰
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在学啥呢？不用复习高考了？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 玩一下而已
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: haskell
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 假放了没？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 主要看下lambda演算怎么整
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 没
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<cfy> ....
<ninjaAtomCat> ofan, 昨天有个人说 yy 啥的 qq 啥的被啥了， 貌似要个 翻墙工具， 你不在， 错失了一单生意
<cfy> krfantasy: 温州的不？
<krfantasy> cfy: 额
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不清楚haskell里面lambda演算怎么搞的
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 好像不行耶。google了一个方法，编译时添加--enable-multibyte的选项就可以了。估计是因为中文占用字节的关系
<cfy> krfantasy: 是不是
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: so do i
<krfantasy> cfy: 是
<cfy> krfantasy: 高中生？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 刚才搞了一个, 失败了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: let temp = \f -> (\x -> f (x x)) (\x -> f (x x))
<krfantasy> cfy: 是
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 打电话给 maskray lol
<cfy> krfantasy: 什么时候过来考资料 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 好吧，，反正我rpm包安裝就是用那個方法的
<ofan> ninjaAtomCat: 。。。
<krfantasy> cfy: 高三学习紧张。。。
<cfy> krfantasy: 啥学校的？
<krfantasy> cfy: 垃圾学校，
<cfy> 不要告诉我是瓯江中学。。。
<cfy> krfantasy: 哦。
<ofan> 。。。
<krfantasy> cfy: 额。。。 我是瓯海二高的
<cfy> krfantasy: 哦。我这有个瓯江中学。。。
<krfantasy> cfy: 你在哪？
<cfy> krfantasy: 大学城
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 熟悉lambda演算么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚。我觉得你还是找maskray靠谱
<krfantasy> cfy: 可惜现在没什么时间，再过个1个月放寒假了就有时间了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 他应该闲的。大学生都闲
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: rpm二进制包，估计官方编译时就加上了这个选项。：）
<cfy> krfantasy: 那我也回家咯 :D
<cfy> krfantasy: 没关系，等你考好了，可以来玩
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ .. 不是，，我用 gvim也不顯示中文
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那你打
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ sudo ln -sf /usr/share/vim/vim73/lang/menu_zh_cn.utf-8.vim /usr/share/vim/vim73/lang/menu_zh_cn.utf8.vim 就是用這個解決的
<krfantasy> cfy: 好的 ：）
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 跟我啥关系哦。。。。我宁可自己看书。
<krfantasy> 这里有latex高手吗？想问个问题
<cfy> krfantasy: 真巧，我也在看latex的
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 因为你觉得漫游不要money啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你还是看资料吧，
 * cfy .....
<krfantasy> 我用编译一个文件的时候说是缺少fullpage.sty，现在找到了，但是不知道这么安装
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那摩阿迷他不的哈
<krfantasy> 有谁知道这种 style 文件这么安装的？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 11.04如何释放Swap空间 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356898 我ubuntu 11.04 将近一个星期没关过机了。最多只用休眠。 现在发现我的swap占用很高。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2011-12-10 12:16
<wang_> hi
<^k^> wang_, 好  ㍤ 
<alpha080> http://schemer.com/invite/4lbkrujf1kvtk
<^k^> alpha080 ⇪ t: Google Accounts
<alpha080> 一样笨的机器人
<alpha080> 福利哈
<alpha080> 对了，申请了请把邮箱通知毙了
<oooo> 有谁知道怎么删除yelp这个包么
<oooo> 每次都提示要把ubuntu-desktop也删除了
<oooo> 该死的依赖关系。。。
<maplebeats> 我用while+read从文件里读取了两个变量,但是这两个变量好像成局部变量...怎么把它们提出来
<maplebeats> while read x y;do echo $x $y ;done < file
<ofan> maplebeats: read 是从终端读
<maplebeats> 那应该用什么...
<ninjaAtomCat> maplebeats, 在 while 外 声明可以么
<ofan> maplebeats: 把文件cat出来
<maplebeats> 在while以外echo $x $y都不行
<ofan> shell处理文本就是蛋疼
<maplebeats> 我要把文件里的两个参数符给x y
<maplebeats> 现在的问题是在while以外基本没用...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • N卡官方驱动花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356903 2011-12-10-122349_1920x1080_scrot.png 每次重启动都要设置一下才不花，选了保存“save to X config....."，重启动还是花 统计信息: 发表于 由 英拉嫁到 — 2011-12-10 12:44
<pocoyo> oooo: 那就一块删了。貌似是meta包。
<oooo> pocoyo: 可以删么
<pocoyo> oooo: 不行 再装上不行了。
<oooo> pocoyo: 200+M的东西
<oooo> pocoyo: 据我对依赖关系的知道，在重装的时候会把yelp再装上的
<pocoyo> oooo: 删除yelp干嘛。 手动删吧 :D
<oooo> pocoyo: 我觉得自己从来没有看过yelp
<oooo> pocoyo: 要它何用
<pocoyo> oooo: 那没用的多了。
<oooo> pocoyo: 是啊，又很多东西都不用的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 10 日 星期六 12:54:46
<pocoyo> !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 10 日 星期六 13:04:53
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<gebjgd> ofan: 还没睡觉
<ofan> gebjgd: 没.. 敲代码
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 从文件里给参数赋值问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356907 我想从文件里给两个参数赋值 Code: while read x y;do echo $x $y ;done < file 结果是可以显示出$x,$y. 但是如果再运行echo $x $y就为空了...但是我要的效果就是在while外也能使用xy的值... 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2011-12-10 12:57
<gebjgd> ofan: project？
<gebjgd> 还是作业？
<ofan> gebjgd: 一个bot
<ofan> 作业还没动呢
<gebjgd> 无聊
<Kandu> ofan: 不錯，爭取把無能吵鬧的 ^k^ 替換掉
<ofan> Kandu: 是个gtalk的bot.. 搞完了再搞irc的
<Kandu> ofan: 哦。。
<William-pan> 周六大家都在干什么呢
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 这一刻，普天同庆，歌舞升平。惠普宣布保留WebOS系统 将开放源代码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356911 12月10日凌晨，WebOS的命运终于落定，惠普公司表示：“既不整体出售，也不授权给第三方厂商”。惠普将向程序员公开WebOS源代码，把WebOS推向开放源代码社区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-12 ...
<William-pan> 每家都有自己的os，已应对未来
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问：BCM4312能用b43驱动吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356913 笔记本型号：dell Vostro-1088 系统：Ubuntu 11.10 & Ubuntu 10.04双系统共存 网卡型号： Code: Vostro-1088:~$ lspci | grep "Broadcom" 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) 我想用b43驱动，试了几次都不成功，有成功的吗，麻 ...
<ilovezoe> hi
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍥ 
<namoamitabuddha> libq没有人维护了?
<ilovezoe> namoamitabuddha: hi
<William-pan> 都是在挂着呀
<ilovezoe> William-pan: how are u.
<William-pan> 谢谢，你好，ilovezoe
<ninjaAtomCat> William-pan, 周六在家陪儿子， 你呢
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你呢， 周六不去找老婆啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ ,, 木有對象，，
<William-pan> 呵呵，晒太阳，上网，
<William-pan> 吹西北风
<ninjaAtomCat> 在网上晒太阳????
<William-pan> 切，你当植物大战僵尸，点太阳呀
<ilovezoe> ...
<ilovezoe> 去釣魚
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 找哇， 啥时侯你母亲才能抱孙子啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ .. 可能永遠也抱不了，，
<William-pan> 是呀，为了母亲，赶紧播种
<ninjaAtomCat> ...........
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 不结婚也行
<ninjaAtomCat> 找个子宫哇
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ ... 。。 木有錢。。
<ninjaAtomCat> 随便啊
<William-pan> 广播一下，然后等收成
<ninjaAtomCat> 找个精神有问题也木有问题啊
<ninjaAtomCat> 只是个子宫而已
<ninjaAtomCat> 只是个卵子而已
<William-pan> 啊呀，卵子+精子，现在房价那么贵，怎么买房子住呀，就算买了，也就是70个租期
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 喂～ 。。 還有就是 DNA的質量。。
<William-pan> 风险和机遇并存呀
<William-pan> 大部分是正常，天才和弱智并存的几率
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Q: grub2-bios引导如何恢复? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356916 我之前装的是archlinux-8-19-i686.iso，已经更新到最新，在硬盘的第一个主分区 /dev/sda1。 然后我又装了grub2-bios，按照以下的网址里的步骤将0.97版的grub替换成了1.99版的grub。 http://imxie.net/2011/05/upd-grub-to-gr ... system.htm 由于要做IPhone手机越狱，我今天 ...
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 想那么多干嘛， DNA 主要看男的
<William-pan> 哈哈，女的dna是催化剂
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ .. 我覺得 自己的 DNA質量不好
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 丈夫是精神有问题才是问题
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ .. 我體毛好多的。。
<ninjaAtomCat> 我儿子要霸电脑了
<William-pan> 给他个小霸王学习机，
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼不買給她可以編程的 遊戲機， 這樣。。
<ilovezoe> 小霸王.
<William-pan> ipad
<alpha080> kindle
<William-pan> 小孩子，是个键盘就够了
<William-pan> 有个显示就ok了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何恢复原有的window7系统及分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356918 用alternative ubuntu，选择分区时候没有识别出原有的win7分区，我就让他用了最后100G安装 现在安装完成后是这样：前400G为free space，后100G为ubuntu 我想再在前400G上装win7都不行，说该块磁盘是什么GTA分区的（具体记不清了） 请问我该 ...
<William-pan> 你们谁用ssd装ubuntu的
<William-pan> 我有点糊涂，我感觉这个什么硬盘该和ubuntu没有关系的吧。只要是硬盘就能装上去的，置于数据量的大小，只硬盘接口和主板，与操作系统无关的，是不是呀
<chen-xiao> do anyone know a chinese ime that can be used in virtual console?
<William-pan> 虚拟控制台下用中文？
<zelsazgh> zhcon
<ilovezoe> 果然有人打了.
<ilovezoe> 忘記了.ime啊.
<chen-xiao> en, thanks, but I only need IME
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 安装更新后重启后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356919 Ubuntu安装更新后无法启动，一直卡在LOG界面，LOG下面的滚动条也不动了，硬盘也不读了，想问一下怎么解决这个问题，请不要回答重装系统，因为以前一遇到这种问题都是这么干的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 snuabar — 2011-12-10 15:07
<Freebuilder> 有用建行网银的不？
<Freebuilder> 纯 Linux 能用不？
<zelsazgh> 网银什么的，基本还是用ＷＩＮ吧
<William-pan> 银行还是等等吧
<zelsazgh> 国内行情不宜乐观
<mao> 据说建行网银支持ff了？
<Freebuilder> 银行去！
<William-pan> 那也是win下的ff吧
<zelsazgh> 是说深发吧，建行一直是半瘫状态
<William-pan> safari支持支付宝，但是还是不支持转账，
<William-pan> 我想ff也该是如此吧
<William-pan> 没win的系统支持，ff也抓瞎
<William-pan> 虚拟台下有什么ime呀
<gebjgd> 重编内核
<gebjgd> 加入语言支持
<gebjgd> 就有中文了
<William-pan> 哦，谢谢
<gebjgd> 网银不需要win的路过
<William-pan> 招商？
<William-pan> 中行？
<William-pan> 肯定不是工行、交行以及农行
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<mao> less看文档的时候会有<A0> <A9>这样的东西，gedit显示没有问题，有人知道怎么解决吗
<gebjgd> mao: 用vim
<mao> gebjgd: vim显示也不行，再说vim用来看文件太浪费了
<gebjgd> mao: 向来用vim看
<mao> gebjgd: http://www.word329.cn/POST/585.html，你用vim能显示上面的符号吗
<^k^> mao ⇪ ti: Word2003中输入商标等符号的快捷键-word教程
<mao> gebjgd: 第三个，经常再版权信息中看到的
<gebjgd> mao: doc文档?
 * gebjgd 开车兜风去
<mao> gebjgd: 不是，就是一般的text,里面有那个版权符号，显示不正常
<paic> thunderbird There was an error copying the message to the Sent folder. Retry?
<paic> 这个怎么解决啊？
<xiangfu> paic, 'Retry' :)
<paic> 没用的
<paic> 还是一样。
<paic> 除非don't save
<xiangfu> paic, 网络可能不太好。什么邮箱？
<paic> qq
<paic> qq邮箱，然后有收其它邮箱的邮件。。。
<S4help> 各位好，升级到gnome3后chromium打不开代理设置那个页了，改了系统的代理后浏览器还是直接连接。。。。。
<S4help> 有没有哪位也遇到的？
<S4help> firefox没有问题
<S4help> chromium 版本  16.0.912.63
<jiero_> 奇怪。
<jiero_> ofan: 你还在？没睡？、
<jiero_> ofan: 去做webos开发者吧。
<ofan> 没兴趣
<jiero_> ofan: webos很好玩，我要等webos移植到N900，
<jiero_> ofan: 今天见到的人一手带2台机子，一个n900，一个n950
<mao> webos开源了
<mao> 貌似很棒的样子
<Freebuilder> TMD, 跑去银行，非要 U 盾不可。否则就回来在网上开通！
<jiero_> ofan: 他还有台运行 Ubuntu的Dell。。。一共3台电脑参加，2台运行Ubuntu，一台OS X。
<jiero_> ofan: 发现 core2 2.33Ghz就满足我了。。。
<jiero_> mao: 恩。gnome3抄袭的来源开源了
<Freebuilder> 信息提示： 	
<Freebuilder>   	  您的账户没有预留手机号码，请到柜台对账户绑定手机号码
<Freebuilder> 汗
<jiero_> ofan: 我现在知道点IT
<jiero_> ofan: 行业的运行方式了。
<jiero_> ofan: 听了一天。
<ofan> ..
<phoenixlzx> win下有木有能转换成ogg的东西？？
<jiero_> phoenixlzx: 有。
<Freebuilder> phoenixlzx, foobar2000
<jiero_> phoenixlzx: 出flac就好了。
<jiero_> phoenixlzx: 话说我有好多flac都不是无损的。。。
<jiero_> lol
<phoenixlzx> flac和ape那个好点？？
<phoenixlzx> 那个...我是想把mp4视频转换成ogg的，可以在wordpress里播放...
<jiero_> phoenixlzx: flac
<jiero_> phoenixlzx: 硬件支持方便，软件支持方便
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, flac
<yunfan> x
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 各位试过这样安装没有？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356928 电脑没有系统（删除了以前的系统），如何去使用硬盘安装ubuntu哩？？？ 电脑没有光驱，手头也没有优盘，看看如何使用硬盘安装，这个好像不能用双系统安装时候的方法吧？？？ 高手赐教，谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pozhenzi19 ...
<oooo> irc很不活跃阿，最近
<oooo> 大家都在忙么
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, explicit specialization in non-namespace scope ‘class a’ 帮我翻译这句话
<cfy> MaskRay: ray啊
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 不好意思。 应该说
<ninjaAtomCat> 请帮我翻译这句话， 好么
<cfy> MaskRay: nam*今天找你来着，啥lambda表达式，haskell
<MaskRay> cfy: 我看不懂啊
<oooo> ninjaAtomCat: knownbad，明确的专业化非命名空间范围“A类”
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个谁myth啥的。nick忘了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵
<ninjaAtomCat> cfy, 和尚
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么把 struct A a = {.member1 = 3}; 翻译成 c89 ？
<cfy> MaskRay: 知道啥算法可以把一对数分成3分的算法么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 3份，每份个数不用相同。
<hzform> Hello,everyone~~
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么意思？
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如把11个求分到3个盒子里，随机分，求出所有的可能
<gebjgd> mao: 把你的文档发来看看
<MaskRay> cfy: 3^11 ?
<lubcat> 最讨厌概率了
<alvin_rxg> p^11_3?
<alvin_rxg> 错了。 =.=
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么打印机好
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我没打印机
<jiero> 谁告诉我什么激光打印机省钱搞笑
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 装 minetest
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 太陽能打印
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 太阳能电池就贵死你
<CyrusYzGTt> 用放大鏡 + 紙張，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 墨要钱。。。
<yunfan> x
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你想得高
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 除非发明一种纸加不同光变不同色。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,俺木有說墨
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 而且这纸很便宜
<alvin_rxg> 直接用电子纸吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也来玩游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 不會玩遊戲。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你会打字，所以会玩。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 我打字很慢
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 比我快
<hzform> HP打印机？
<hzform> HP的喷墨打印机用起来还不错
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 除非打 zhpinyinlish比較快
<jiero> hzform: 但是又要能放水能力好。
<jiero> hzform: 所以要激光的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哪个版本？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你说呢？随你，我找。
<hzform> 呵呵，直接用电子书最省钱了
<jiero> hzform: 打印了不是做阅读
<hzform> 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 是这样，但是有没有算法可以呢？
<hzform> 我觉得喷墨打印机就很好
<hzform> 打印质量也不错
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 我那么礼貌都帮我翻译么
<ninjaAtomCat> 我说请了
<hzform> 不论是用来做宣传品还是进行文件归档都不错
<CyrusYzGTt> 那不如 刻字打印 好，， 先熟悉一遍 然後 打印 多好
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 经书么
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ 不是，， 是 AV大全
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 俩冲突了， libsql3 和 firefox
<Inode_LF> hi
<ninjaAtomCat> o
<ninjaAtomCat> Inode_LF, hi
<^k^> Inode_LF, 好  ㍪ 
<ninjaAtomCat> 我多嘴了
<Inode_LF> freeflyi1g: 假大神？
<Inode_LF> 哈哈，啥名字的都有了哈 0000
<jiero> lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 怎么会？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 学会用 tika抓信息去。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<hzform> 哪位用过lilo？
<hzform> 用起来感觉怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> loli 不错
<ninjaAtomCat> 狂晕
<hzform> alvin_rxg：和grub相比呢？
<ninjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 有哪个寡妇loli介绍给我么
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 幽默
<hzform> alvin_rxg：我只用过grub
<alvin_rxg> hzform: loli 是 loli, grub 是 grub
<ninjaAtomCat> lilo????
<ninjaAtomCat> alvin_rxg, 他说的是 lilo
<alvin_rxg> ninjaAtomCat: 我说的是 loli
<ninjaAtomCat> 。。。。
<ninjaAtomCat> knownbad, 出来， 有无美国loli寡妇介绍
<ninjaAtomCat> 啊
<maya> adam8157_away: 当叔~
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃总在。。。。
<maya> ofan: 几点啦。。。。。。
<ninjaAtomCat> maya, 好
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 来啦
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 来啦
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 来啦
<maya> 囧
<maya> ninjaAtomCat: 他肿么啦。。。。。
<maya> 先吃饭先吃饭。。。。
<ninjaAtomCat> 一有女的来就提醒他啊
<jiero> 问一下，为啥很少有人搞 Dell 的 Latitude和Precision，都去thinkpad呢？
<jiero> maya: 照片给我吧。
<Inode_LF> well
<jiero> Inode_LF: ？
<hzform> jiero：因为thinkpad进入中国市场早，品牌宣传好，价格不太高……
<Freebuilder> 很揪心的 bug 啊， LibreOffice ，写着写着突然变覆盖模式了，又要老子按下 Insert
<oooo> 哇，dell的售后很好阿
<jiero> hzform: 我2004年给爸爸选的就是Dell Latitude。。。
<jiero> hzform: 4年后dell给换了个配件。。。
<oooo> 保修这么久？
<jiero> oooo: 早过了保修了。
<oooo> 我的dell在过几天也没保修了
<hzform> 额    没用过dell的产品
<oooo> 可怜阿
<jiero> oooo: 我的ostro 3.5年坏掉了。
<oooo> 希望我的可以坚持3.5年
<jiero> hzform:  dell的决不能用最贱的两个系列
<oooo> 哪两个
<hzform> jiero：口年滴银啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • thinkpad X110e 安装了ubuntu 11.10 又安装了CCSM 打开CCSM之后，选中桌面特效，立方体. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356938 如题，多谢各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly_youhaode — 2011-12-10 18:26
<jiero> hzform:  Vostro 和 Inspiron
<hzform> 哦
<oooo> 好不巧，我的就是inspiron
<hzform> 长见识了
<jiero> 多数是 inspiron，这两个个系列是让你坏掉换新的
<jiero> 以前是 vostro，虽然底座是铝制，但是发热仍然不小。
<jiero> 立刻就能感到。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: compiling
<jiero> alvin_rxg: git？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: git版本比0.3东西多很多。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 0.3.1
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 据说 It has buckets, jungle, mods system and textures updating from server.
<alvin_rxg> 这无所谓
<jiero> bucket 和 jungle 和portal，那些都超有趣的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊在公司上网
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 星期六？
<jiero> 不过没关系以后在见也好。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为今天有人来擦玻璃
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 今天去barcamp，一共7个人。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 哦，你是值班咯？
<mugebjgd> jiero, 干嘛去? 性爱?
<jiero> mugebjgd: 3台电脑，2台Ubuntu，一台OS X
<jiero> mugebjgd: 死吧。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我去丢人现眼的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 差不多.就是不在家上网.到公司来上网
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不跟你老婆亲昵么…… =.=
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆也在
<alvin_rxg> ?_?  强，公司都可以带你老婆去玩
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 92.226.0.216:30000
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当然可以啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是半个网管
<alvin_rxg> wow
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 被我们老板带的
<alvin_rxg> 好歹是个 %admin 一员
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没.我要求的
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为他是公司里唯一管这些东西的人
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他一不在.出了问题.全傻逼
<alvin_rxg> 晕……
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 在你来之前，就一直一个 %admin ?
<byzantium> 问一下  Ubuntu下边好的 下载工具给推荐个呗
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公司就他管
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 后来被总公司介入了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ssi schäfer
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们是分公司
<alvin_rxg> 不是，是因为总公司的原因，然后就加你为 %admin 了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显然不是
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是纯兴趣爱好
<alvin_rxg> =。=
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不属于他的管制
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是it application的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 只管项目
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老板是F&E的主管
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的主管不是他
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ati显卡驱动性能底下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356941 我的显卡是hd6750虽然不是顶级显卡但是性能还是很好的。但是我用fglxgears测试只有84fps，而且窗口拖动也会很卡，我总是感觉是配置的问题，各位知道的麻烦说说 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglelyng — 2011-12-10 18:35
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 拿着尚方宝剑来玩儿的……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以这么说
<alvin_rxg> 强
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为我当时在公司也没事
<alvin_rxg> 然后就随便玩了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看他折腾drbd ha db lxc什么的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就和他一起了
<alvin_rxg> 哈
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 基本上有的时候就晚上我和他2个人在公司
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别人都走了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 折腾机器
<alvin_rxg> 那就是工作时间外的还呆在那？
<maya> jiero: 啥？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我的主管意见很大
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已经禁止我这么做了
<ninjaAtomCat> maya, 这星期过得怎么样了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 天黑我，我啥都没做，我怎么掉洞里了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 为啥禁止呢？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他说我应该保证项目完成
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不属于F&E
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: ._.
<alvin_rxg> 越界了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。你。。。我把你埋了
<ninjaAtomCat> jiero, 怎么了
<ninjaAtomCat> 埋松鼠???
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不可能
<ninjaAtomCat> maya, 在么
<ninjaAtomCat> 怎么那道士走了
<ninjaAtomCat> 国外有无班干部的啊
<ninjaAtomCat> 国外有无班干部的啊
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, maya 来啦， 怎么你都不搭理人家
<Guest12614> 一句话不说就走了
<Guest12614> 人家该多伤心啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ .. 我也想，， 可是，我這裏 gfw抽風，。 整天斷綫
<Guest12614> 是挺冷的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 乖～～，，  親親 愛愛
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 努力吧， 争取明年抱娃
<Guest12614> 三年抱俩
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ ... 不行，，  maya不能當我 老婆，，
<Guest12614> 为什么
<Guest12614> 基因不好??
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ 嗯，， 基因不好
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ 而且，，我木有工作 木有房 木有錢 木有車
<Guest12614> 走了
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 富二代你怕什么
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你木有工作当老板 木有房子住别墅 木有钱只刷卡 木有车有私人飞机
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ .. 我不是富二代，， 我是負二代
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 不信
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 我也想，可是現世是殘酷的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公司网络速度是快
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开qq都没有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ .. 不信也得信，現實就是如此
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 她都走了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ 知道。。 唉～～
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为啥不能
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 现实确实残酷 为什么你能富二代 我却只能做打工仔
<lubcat> 挂一下午没 动静 刚发现掉线了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 网络不行了，连不上。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 呃……
<Inode_LF> 那都是谁和谁恋爱了，谁和谁结婚了，谁和谁又离了，谁和谁再婚了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • fedora联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356949 小弟我初学者，fedora安装完后无法上网，而且打开无线没显示，拜托各位支个招，谢谢哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 micspck — 2011-12-10 19:12
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 所以要骗小萝莉啊
<jiero> Guest12614: 骗谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ 不行，， 我有自己的原則，， 雖然 MM是 小蘿莉進化版
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt == 骗 ==> maya
<jiero> Guest12614: 你在骗 CyrusYzGTt。他根本没骗maya。
<jiero> Guest12614: CyrusYzGTt不会骗人
<Guest12614> jiero, 好吧
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 你这纯情小菜心
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ .. maya 也有自己的選擇，， 不能 無視 maya自己的感受
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你太弱了。
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 霸王硬上弓
<jiero> Guest12614: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 我都說了，不是 富二代，， 是 負二代，， 你也可以只要 當不孝子孫就是了，， 當 家霸
<bao_> 我的qq性能很好，同时开3个qq没问题
<bao_> 我的电脑性能很好，同时开3个qq没问题
<jiero> qq是见鬼的东西。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有点卡……
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你开服务器？
 * CyrusYzGTt 到時候可以唱 音樂之聲的歌了，  f17的時候 I'am 17,going on 18 ...哼。 哼
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 怎么开？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我不会
<jiero> 今晚不行了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 呃，好吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要给裸姐破处?
<mugebjgd> ilovezoe too
<ilovezoe> ....
<ilovezoe> mugebjgd: ...在名字前面加個mu我就不認得你了?
<mugebjgd> ilovezoe, hoho
<mmfei> Quassel IRC ......汉化有小bug 。。。。。0.0 : 收到一条死人消息 .....T.T。。。雷
<mmfei> 收到一条私人短消息（疑问） 被汉化成 ： 收到一条死人短消息（疑问） 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。汗
<ilovezoe> ...
<ilovezoe> 哈哈。所有的都是死人。。n年後。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 据传 凤姐在米国和留学生一夜春宵
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<lubcat> 。。。
<wallee> mugebjgd: 真的假的
<wallee> mugebjgd: 它回国不用活人了
<mugebjgd> qq群里传的图片
<mugebjgd> 不知道真假
<wallee> mugebjgd: 你是gebjgd?
<mugebjgd> wallee, 恩
<wallee> mugebjgd: 怎么两个名字
<wallee> mugebjgd: 现在也有一个gebjgd也是你？
<mugebjgd> wallee, 那个是家里的dockstar挂的
<mugebjgd> wallee, 现在在家对面的公司里上网
<wallee> mugebjgd: dockstrar是什么
<wallee> mugebjgd: 呵呵
<mugebjgd> wallee, google ->
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst, 肠肠
<wallee> mugebjgd: 貌似被墙了
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 莮莮
<lubcat> 有情况
<lubcat> 出月亮了
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 如何设置全局代理？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356954 export http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8118 没有用……但是我在火狐里用127.0.0.1:8118就是使用了代理……请问这是为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgsdxzy — 2011-12-10 19:53
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有什么模拟器么?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能跑md sfc fc的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 去 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 看看吧啊
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 你这么有钱，直接买个设备不就行了...
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst, 有屁钱
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst, 手机上能跑
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst, 想弄个在上网本上跑的
<CyrusYzGTt> No function contains program counter for selected frame. 編譯完後運行，出現這個錯誤是什麼意思？？
<lubcat> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=123296
<^k^> lubcat ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - linux下各种模拟器介绍和使用方法(更新结束)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求ubuntu10.04分区方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356956 已有win7，扩展分区里还有23G空间没分区。现有16G内存 问题1：不留swap分区行不行？一定要的话分多大合适？ 问题2：boot分区和根分区不分开有什么弊病吗？分别用什么文件系统好？ 先行谢过各位大大 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoxin9039 — 2011-12-10 20 ...
<Guest12614> alsamixer 怎么调左右声道啊
<Guest12614> alsamixer 怎么调左右声道啊
<Guest12614> 很急
<mugebjgd> pulseaudio路过
<Guest12614> 就是调那音量的
<CyrusYzGTt> puseaudio路過
<Jagdwurst> Guest12614: qweyxc
<Jagdwurst> Guest12614: 现在最不喜欢见到的词就是“很急”……  一些鸡毛䒬皮的事也要“很急”..
<mugebjgd> 有套么
<mugebjgd> 很急
<Jagdwurst> lol
<zelsazgh> = =||||
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 急。。 what急
<NoIE> 12月10日（本周六），我们将会遇到境内观测条件最好的一次月全食。从北京时间19点33分开始，月亮进入地球的半影，到晚上22点06分，月亮全部进入本影，全食阶段就此开始。
 * Jagdwurst 看月全食去了 .....
<iCookie> caleb-: 前两天说的词典的事有帮我问了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 AV 去
<caleb-> iCookie: 當然沒
<mugebjgd> 看老婆去
<iCookie> caleb-: 为么.....
<mugebjgd> 毛词典?
<NoIE> 12月10日（本周六），我们将会遇到境内观测条件最好的一次月全食。从北京时间
<NoIE> 19点33分开始，月亮进入地球的半影，到晚上22点06分，月亮全部进入本影，全食阶段就此开始。
<ilovezoe> 月亮被吃了一口
<iCookie> mugebjgd: 日中词典 你有资源？
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 被TMD Chromium打败了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356959 删除ttf-arphic-uming，只保留wenquanyi bitmap song，它ＴＭＤ显示方块 无语，到现在也不知道他怎么选的字体，果断删除之，用iceweasel 统计信息: 发表于 由 nkadun — 2011-12-10 20:45
<mugebjgd> iCookie, 问这个在日本留学的人
<mugebjgd> iCookie, 问这里在日本留学的人
<iCookie> caleb-: 您说的 License 是不是指这个 This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 License (click the link for detailed information)
<iCookie> mugebjgd: 这里有吗？ 谁啊
<caleb-> iCookie: 嗯類似那玩意
<Guest12614> 我儿子在催啊
<mugebjgd> Guest12614, 我老婆在催
<NoIE> 这可不是咬了一口，这次是全食。
<iCookie> 这两天找了好久也没看到有日中词典带这个的 倒是有中英词典 http://www.mdbg.net/chindict/chindict.php?page=cc-cedict
<^k^> iCookie ⇪ t: CC-CEDICT download - MDBG Chinese-English dictionary
<iCookie> 这两天找了好久也没看到有日中词典带这个的 倒是有中英词典 http://www.mdbg.net/chindict/chindict.php?page=cc-cedict  caleb-
<caleb-> iCookie: license 很多種，不一定要 CC
<iCookie> caleb-: ......  是真的搞不懂这里的关系啊
<mugebjgd> iCookie, 下载babylon的字典
<mugebjgd> iCookie, goldendict能认
<kjk> 图片贴到哪里
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ 没精打采的
<CyrusYzGTt> 去看 幾部 教育片 刺激一下精神唄
<iGoogle> iCookie: 找啥字典？
<iCookie> iGoogle: 大婶你出来了？
<Freebuilder> 好冷啊！
<mugebjgd> kjk, 口交快
<iGoogle> web-translate.pl 要不。直接网页翻译。不要字典。 iCookie
<iCookie> iGoogle: 免费日中词典
<kjk> mugebjgd: 汗
<iCookie> iGoogle: 我要脱机可背单词的
<iGoogle> 背单词，不是有软件嘛。
<kjk> irssi怎么设置昵称
<iGoogle> 脱机，你不如不开机，买本字典，直接看。
<iCookie> iGoogle: linux有啥可背单词的？ 日文哦 不是英文
<iGoogle> 日文，，也背单词？
<kjk> >test*3
<iCookie> iGoogle: ..........
<iGoogle> 日文，直接说就是嘛。哪里有单词。那么多和中文一样的。
<kjk> irssi怎么设置昵称，
<iGoogle> kjk: /nick xxx
<kjk> 不行啊，神，
<kjk> ：em70
<iGoogle> 没道理不行。
<kjk> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i107740
<iGoogle> 要不，你换opera
<kjk> 还没安装神器呢
<iGoogle> 非法的nick嘛
<iGoogle> 换一个
<kjk> 我换不了呀，我记得有个set nick神马命令的，上次用那命令成功设置了昵称，这次忘了那个命令了
<kjk> 反正是带个set
<ilovezoe> ...
<ilovezoe> opera!!!
<ilovezoe> 那个css不错。lol
<kjk> ==！
<mugebjgd> 雅咩碟
<mugebjgd> 出门
<kjk> 谁知道那个设置昵称的命令呀，带set的
<iGoogle> 没带set的
<alvin_rxg> kjk:    /set nick
<kjk> iGoogle: ;em70
<iGoogle> 那有这的
<kjk> alvin_rxg: 搞定，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> :set nick
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e 你来啦
<kjk>                   /set nick 和/nick有神马区别
<alvin_rxg> kjk: /set nick 在关闭 irssi 时写入 config。 /nick 临时设置当前服务器的 nick
<alvin_rxg> kjk: /set nick 在开启 irssi 时，自动尝试该nick
<kjk> alvin_rxg: 多谢，
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 。 手动档，开得不错。
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋猫
<iGoogle> 看月食了
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 啥？
<iGoogle> 手动档啊。这都要手动的。
<iGoogle> 出国久了，不懂中文了啊。
<alvin_rxg> ?_? 不懂
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 我在Win7下用wubi安装了ubuntu11.10系统，但是开机一会就自动关机了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356963 如此已经数次了，每次进入ubuntu系统20分钟左右，突然就直接关机了，连关机的画面都没有，直接黑屏！请高手指教，万分感谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smilewithyou02 — 2011-12-10 21:13
<Guest12614> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> AV和 月全食，， 我選擇了 AV。。
<maya> adam8157当叔 乃回来啦~
<maya> ofan: ofan去碎叫了么。。。
<ilovezoe>  46楼的ID真牛 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=348969&sid=94b69a63b4969aee597a3026b8744ba1&start=45
<sevk> ilovezoe ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 新手请读一下
<Freebuilder> 机器人发贴总是 .com 的，很不方便
<Freebuilder> 机器人发链接总是 .com 的，很不方便
<Guest12614> maya, CyrusYzGTt 找你
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 別聽 Guest12614 胡說
<Guest12614> maya, 还不睡啊
<maya> Guest12614: 是呀
<byzantium> 有没有好的 正则表达式的查询软件呐？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ,, 啥事了？？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 木啥事丫
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，， 你去忙吧， 我要看會兒 愛情動作大片 爲將來 實戰 做準備
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥忙的啦
<maya> 下点歌  十点睡觉  明天考试
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哦，， 那好吧，  那就 天各一方 用 月全食 維繫 吾等 相思之情吧
<Guest12614> maya, 还不睡啊。 星期六也不睡个美容觉觉
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖  複習 差不多就早點睡，，
<maya> 天涯共此时
<CyrusYzGTt> 海內若比鄰
<maya> 猫叔呢~~
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 将来， 还等啥子将来
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • chkconfig dovecot on出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356968 错误如下，求解答： insserv: warning: script 'K01service_to_stop' missing LSB tags and overrides The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs. insserv: warning: script 'K01xinetd' missing LSB tags and overrides insserv: warning: script ' ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ .. 好吧，， 那就木有將來 將 末日 再次提前 300秒
<hzform> IRC频道里面可以加好友吗？
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 我知道你有法子避开 2012， 妹子可没法啊
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 你不快点找个妹子， 让她和你避过2012 让人类重新来过
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 到时你和她就是新的亚当和夏娃了。
<Guest12614> 再等就来不及了
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ .. 額，， 我也 難逃 。。 因爲我的心用來 修補 漏洞了
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 个人是小事， 人类的重担 就交付给你了。 别耽搁了
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ .. 呃，， 話說 還是有很多人 存活的，， 有天地功德的都去 地仙界了
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是知道怎么逃过么
<iCookie> caleb-: 悲剧啊 在goldendict里babylon词典格式是可用的，但是日中词典是找不到的..........
<Guest12614> maya, CyrusYzGTt 可以 逃过 2012
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ 知道啊，， 不過，我不想逃。。
<Guest12614> maya, 猫叔在调戏 CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> 无聊啊
<iCookie> iGoogle: 能下载 电驴格式不？
<maya> Guest12614: 我就知道是乃
<maya> 嘿嘿嘿
<Guest12614> ：）
<maya> 当叔~
<maya> Guest12614: 猫叔  乃儿子肿么啦~
<maya> 中麽样啦。。。。
<cfy> maya: 女的？
<Guest12614> 睡觉了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ... 你不知道 maya 貌似是 女的麼？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我怕把nick搞错，所以问问
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: nick太多了。这里。。。。
<maya> 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯， 的確，，這裏有很多 MJ,,. 還有冒充的
<cfy> maya: 。。。。
<maya> Guest12614: 俺是问他 最近还好吗。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 太多了，而且好多人随时换nick......
<Guest12614> 还好
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯嗯，， 好吧，， 你跟別人聊，  寡人要看小說了
<Guest12614> 我去看 电影了
<CyrusYzGTt> AV
<maya> 猫叔 乃还没给乃儿子找到妈a
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ , maya 想當你兒子的 媽
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ , maya 想當你兒子的 媽a
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 同感
<maya> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯嗯
<cfy> maya: 等你成年了，就可了
<Guest12614> 我都可以当她爸了
<maya> cfy: 囧 快了耶 还剩半年。。。
<cfy> 只要成年了，就无所谓了
<cfy> Guest12614: 不过你这样搞，会让我们很有压力。。。。
<Guest12614> ....
<maya> 哈哈
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • chkconfig dovecot on出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356973 错误如下，求解答： insserv: warning: script 'K01service_to_stop' missing LSB tags and overrides The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs. insserv: warning: script 'K01xinetd' missing LSB tags and overrides insserv: warning: sc ...
<jamg> 同志们好
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 基友
<ilovezoe> 吃光了。
<jamg> 。。
<yujinnboy> 月食阿，哇哇，天台上都满人了
<jamg> 没姑娘一起看不带劲
<ilovezoe> 没姑娘一起看不带劲
<yujinnboy> 天下和你一起看的太多
<maya> 天涯共此时。。。
<yujinnboy> 光我们学校足球场上就好的女的在看
<yujinnboy> 好多
<jamg> 我们学校也差不多
<Jagdwurst> lsjdfaj
<yujinnboy> 今天很有挫败感，搭讪没要到号码，
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装时遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356976 我的机器是华硕笔记本,CPU为T4300,安装操作系统是win7,C盘为NTFS文件系统, 下载32bit和64bit两个版本软件,使用win7自带的光盘刻录工具把ubuntu刻录成光盘安装. 重启后,可以显示安装选项,但是选择Install ubuntu后,长时间只剩下一个光标闪烁,而不进行下去!  ...
<jamg> 没有借着月食的幌子，一块多待会
<yujinnboy> 先检查下载的光盘镜像是否损坏，然后检查刻录是否成功，
<yujinnboy> 如果都没问题，那就换win的安装碟，进入欢迎界面就退出来，然后换回ubuntu安装碟再安装。
<yujinnboy> 我当初就是这样，具体原因我也不清楚，反正这土鳖方法对我百试不爽
<mao> ctrl c 发送的是TSTP信号还是什么其他的
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 我的ubuntu11.10不能启动了，请大神前来看一下，急求 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=356979 启动时出现不能打开/run/rpcbind/rpcbind。xdr 和/run/rpcbind/portmap。xdr 。。。。。后来又出现 starting cpu interrupts blancing daemon 失败。。 怎么回事啊 就是昨天编写了一个linux dameon守护进程的程序，今天就进不去了，，，  ...
<gebjdg> sevk: 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 汝又 change nick 了？？
<wxg4net> 请问下，gnome3 classic 怎么管理主题呢
<sevk> gebjdg, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<Guest12614> wxg4net, gnome-tweak-tool
<Guest12614> CyrusYzGTt, 红色的月蚀 是不是 2012 的 预兆
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ ,, 呃呃，， 話說 那是 陰性生物 的 活躍時間，，
<wxg4net> Guest12614: 安装gnome-tw..., 依赖gnome-shell 不想安装gnome-shell这个东西
<Guest12614> http://jandan.net/2011/12/10/bit-lambs.html
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest12614§ 解決方法是 去 養屍地 找尋 至陽之物
<Patrick_DJ> Q: archlinux下貌似没有addgroup啊，请问用什么来代替呢？
<Guest12614> wxg4net, 那我就不知道了
<Guest12614> Patrick_DJ, groupadd
<Patrick_DJ> Guest12614: 谢谢。呃，怎么就变成了groupadd了，晕啊..
<Guest12614> :)
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我又有问题了。文件权限里的"rwx"我知道是"读写执行"，但是"rws"其中的"s"是什么意思呢?
<Patrick_DJ>  呃，搜到了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ set user or group ID on execution (s)
<jamg> flash怎么占这么多cpu，一有flash网页，cpu狂飙到100
<pocoyo> jamg: 正常。
<noctuorare> jamg: 這你要問Adobe……他們設計的。
<jamg> 你们要打开flash网页怎么办，就这么卡着？
<noctuorare> jamg: 我用Firefox必裝AdBlock
<noctuorare> jamg: 目前在用Konqueror KHTML的，設定Flash手動啟動。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 10 日 星期六 23:27:23
<mao> linux下flash就这个德行，我用chrome直接把flash插件禁用
<jamg> 回头试试，略微蛋疼
<Guest12614> noctuorare, 应该是 flashblock 吧
<noctuorare> noctuorare, AdBlock也不錯，而且那裹面的屏蔽表我已經用得很習慣了。
<noctuorare> Guest12614, 參見上面。
<Guest12614> 哦
<Guest12614> 我用的是 flashblock 。 啥 flash 都默认不启动
<noctuorare> 我現在是Konqueror用戶。
<gebjgd> 来了
<gebjgd> mao: linux下flash挺好的
<gebjgd> jamg: 不至于.用的挺好
<mao> gebjgd: 哦？在我系统上用flash会导致cpu占用飙升
<gebjgd> mao: 占用飙升 没到100%
<mao> gebjgd: 倒是没到100，不过总会导致发热增大，风扇狂转
<gebjgd> mao: cpufreq
<mao> gebjgd: 把cpu频率限制在最小？
<gebjgd> mao: 恩
<mao> gebjgd: 我默认是动态调节的。不过听起来是个好方法，我试试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有好游戏
<mayli> test
<mayli> !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 11 日 星期日 00:13:56
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Guest12614> alvin_rxg, 我没出过国， 没护照。 你的护照后面有《人权宣言》么
<Jagdwurst> lol
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Guest12614> Jagdwurst, 怎么了。 貌似有权要求政府将 《人权宣言》写进每一本护照中的啊。 应该联合国说的吧， 在一视频上看到的
<Guest12614> knownbad, 你美国护照后面有 《人权宣言么》
<alvin_rxg> Guest12614: 杜撰的
<Guest12614> 哦
<Guest12614> 那视频说的是不对的么
<Guest12614> https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=54636
<Guest12614> alvin_rxg, 上得去 喷嚏 么， 等
<Guest12614> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTY5NjYwODcy.html
<Guest12614> 这个， 最后面说的
<[ub]> Guest12614 ⇪ ti: 动态文字艺术动画--《世界人权宣言》 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Guest12614> knownbad, 你美国护照后面有 《人权宣言么》
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在么
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的，这都好久前的事了，怎么还有人再发这事啊？
<snugglecat> 哦
<lubcat> 天朝护照 后面有共。。宣言？！
<snugglecat> 我只想知道， 你们这些已经出去的人， 护照后面是否有 《人权宣言》
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你不是有美国护照么
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 护照基本都统一的就说两件事，一是护照发行国请求各个国家给与护照持有者便利，二是使用说明
<snugglecat> 内容我不管， 只想知道有无有
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我去搜搜
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 人权宣言是一回事，美国又是一回事。
<iGoogle> 都懂人权，问一句，自杀是人权不。
<gebjgd> 显然是
<alvin_rxg> 都放弃自己生命了，还谈屁的人权
<iGoogle> 概念模糊的家伙。 gebjdg
<gebjgd> 连自杀的权力都没有 就不算人权了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我的疑问是， 那旧视频后面有句话说， 有权要求政府把 《人权宣言》写进护照中
<iGoogle> 回答这个问题，你至少应该学法律，学哲学，还第一学中文。 gebjgd
<snugglecat> 就想知道， 美国有无有人要求并写进了护照中
<iGoogle> 这句话，在中文，有歧义的。 lol
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你去那个啥“五毛中心”，肯定第一个被洗脑哦～～～ :P
<lubcat> 深夜讨论这个话题。。你们真幽默
<snugglecat> :)
<iGoogle> lubcat: 他们以为警察下班了。 lol
<lubcat> XD
<yunfan> 花了我半天时间 总算在sae上搭了个小应用
<snugglecat> 我不就是求真相么， 没有求证， 我也不信么。 不就是找半夜不睡觉的老外问
<Patrick_DJ> 躺了. 88
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 他们都是香蕉。不是老外嘛。
<lubcat> 没关系 您 继续 咱是不明真相的观众
<iGoogle> 围观的，先抓起来。 lubcat
<lubcat> 又一位同志中弹了。
<lubcat> iGoogle: ........想不明真相  很困难啊
<gebjgd> http://ent.6park.com/bbs3/messages/94571.html
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 查了 google， 确实美国护照没有
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 多看看毛片
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 少看没用的东西
<snugglecat> 好吧
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 护照，一个证件。和政治无关。你这是扮蛮。
<iGoogle> 你工作证上面，咋不要求印刷这。
<snugglecat> 我是看一视频， 说的。
<snugglecat> 觉得有疑问才来问呢
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 他没有工作
<snugglecat> 我连人权宣言说啥都不知道
<ZGX> 我的系统是ArchLinux+kde， phonon后端用VLC的时候，每次开机都会弹出一天kdeinit4崩溃的消息，大家有这种情况吗？这是什么问题？
<ZGX> 用Gstreamer的时候就没这个问题
<alvin_rxg> ZGX: 不要问大家，应该问 gebjgd， 他是专家
<gebjgd> 不用kde 不知道
<iGoogle> gebjdg: lol
<iGoogle> ZGX: vlc使用自己的库，估计导致冲突。
<iGoogle> kde最喜欢用崩溃，来解决问题了。
<iGoogle> 到处throw{}
<ZGX> 额，此话和解
<gebjgd> kde 垃圾
<iGoogle> 额，一句没懂？
<ZGX> kde最喜欢用崩溃，来解决问题了。
<iGoogle> c++的特色，一旦觉得某段代码，可能出问题，根本不用心处理，直接catch+throw。
<ZGX> 装了个移动的MiguMusic，这货只有再vlc做后端是才有用
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧？
<ZGX> 呵呵，原来如此
<ZGX> 是的
<knownbad> ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在才来啊， 没疑问了
<knownbad> k
<knownbad> 刚刚在搞老妈子的 notebook and tablet。
<snugglecat> 吓死我了
<Jagdwurst> 收工..
<snugglecat> 老妈子也在美国了??????
<knownbad> 不，在天堂
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是不是全家都移民到美国了
<knownbad> 不是。
<knownbad> 以前是现在不是。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 在美国住不惯???
<snugglecat> 哦，还有老婆没来
<knownbad> 还有儿子，女儿，孙子，孙女。
<snugglecat> 哦。 老婆来了， 不都来了么
<knownbad> 你还没来啊。
<knownbad> 你自个选个，儿子还是孙子？
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 我不去
<snugglecat> 只对外面的世界好奇而已
<knownbad> 乖
<snugglecat> 但好奇， 总想一探究境， 真的有机会， 还真回去
<snugglecat> 但好奇， 总想一探究境， 真的有机会， 还真会去
<snugglecat> 不是介绍个loli寡妇么
<knownbad> 移民不是适合每个人的。  得有决心不回头。
<knownbad> 算了她老公回来了，还是姘夫？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 姘夫能入美国籍？
<knownbad> 不知
<knownbad> 你还是别想太多了。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我的东西快弄完了， 弄完就得想下一步了
<knownbad> 加油
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 可能真的去开个咖啡馆
<snugglecat> 或者找个工作
<knownbad> 当牛郎？
<snugglecat> 之前说过
<knownbad> 吧屁股练结实点。
<snugglecat> 就是 在咖啡馆里 开个小图书馆。 一边和咖啡一边看书。
<knownbad> 没这么好赚吧？
<snugglecat> 每本书中夹一小叠便笺， 让人在上面可以记点东西。 同一本书不同的阅读者可以在上面共享所记的东西
<snugglecat> 且互相不认识
<knownbad> 撕了带回家
<snugglecat> 不想着赚钱。 能不亏就好。 能过得去才好
<snugglecat> 不让撕啊
<snugglecat> 进去可以避开外面的 喧闹
<knownbad> 我是小乘。
<snugglecat> 啥小乘
<knownbad> 佛教
<snugglecat> 不懂
<snugglecat> 这里怎么那么多人信道信佛的
<knownbad> 心中的宁静在脑子里。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> :)。 还是考虑开个小的，家庭式的咖啡店吧
<snugglecat> 小店面，上面架个阁楼， 让人专门看书。 下面喝咖啡和看书。
<snugglecat> 不过得找个店面楼层高的
<knownbad> 不觉得有这个市场
<snugglecat> 不想赚钱阿，就是能过去就好。 不亏， 能有点收入就好
<snugglecat> 貌似， 在中国做啥都不赚钱。 小本生意更不用说了。 能不亏就好了
<knownbad> 拿这个去钓美女？
<snugglecat> :) 钓到也好啊， 夫妻店
<snugglecat> 那是妄想啦
<snugglecat> 就是简单一家庭式的咖啡店
<snugglecat> 弄些特别点的东西。 就一能让忙碌的人有个暂时逃避的地方
<snugglecat> 看看书， 纸质的， 重新拿起笔 来写点东西。
<snugglecat> 离开电脑， 不再用工业化的 字符 记录， 手写
<[ub]> snugglecat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snugglecat> 暂时离开 纯感官的刺激
<snugglecat> 回归感性的感觉
<snugglecat> 无 av, 无 特效， 无 工业化音乐。 就 一杯咖啡， 一本书
<snugglecat> 无任何烦人的新闻
<snugglecat> 是不是太文艺了
<knownbad> 但所有物质都有代价，不能只花钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩恩
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 大便？
<gebjgd> 恩恩恩
<knownbad> 哦，忘了你便密。
<snugglecat> 只是一想法， 不过得加紧了
<knownbad> 就算是做善事也得有财务支持。
<knownbad> 台湾的慈济就做的不错。
<knownbad> 都有基金支撑着。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 你应该看看佛教大乘和小乘的争论。
<snugglecat> 不懂佛教
<snugglecat> 最近在看圣经故事
<snugglecat> 感觉上帝在玩电脑游戏
<snugglecat> 有没有扮演上帝的游戏
<snugglecat> 好像曾经有个
<snugglecat> 3DO 的
<gebjgd> 德国人真狠
<gebjgd> 电视节目说新加坡脑子有病
<jiero> snugglecat: 牛娃的上帝也疯狂？
<jiero> gebjgd: 谁说？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也可以说啊
<snugglecat> jiero, 忘了。很久以前的了。
<knownbad> 不是佛教而是哲学。
<snugglecat> 貌似是策略游戏
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 你看了就知道。  先别拒绝。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 下周 penny annas 99¢
<gebjgd> 什么游戏?
<alvin_rxg> *ananas
<knownbad> 我也不是一个真的佛教徒。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么东西?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 菠萝?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里没有penny
<knownbad> penny anus?
<alvin_rxg> 对
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> 洗澡去
<alvin_rxg> 算了，看啥时候有便宜的罐头再买吧，新鲜的处理起来不方便
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打工多好.有吃有喝有事情做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 茉莉花茶好香
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼洗鸡鸡去了?
<alvin_rxg> 很久没喝花茶
<alvin_rxg> +了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg> 又不是没茶……我那放着3个茶呢，一菊花，一薄荷，还一咖啡
 * gebjgd 看米国恐怖故事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .....
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国那破茶
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，还行，只是不能重复泡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里一堆那种茶
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都不喝
<alvin_rxg> 比我还多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你说的我都有一盒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 各种茶一盒
<gebjgd> 米国恐怖故事很给力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 推荐你看看
<knownbad> 鸡鸡缩好严重。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可怜的你
<knownbad> 给送笔记本给老妈子去。  adios.
<gebjgd> 什么老妈子?
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  mine
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 得准备晚餐的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我就开着，你要加入随便
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 随机出来的地图不错啊，出生点在一小岛上
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 地址变了？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 没吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。连不上 :S
<alvin_rxg> 178.50.191.205  好像真变了？
<alvin_rxg> 78.50.191.205  好像真变了？
<jiero> o.
<gebjgd> 米国恐怖故事真不错
<alvin_rxg> jiero: .
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我出来了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 现在加入吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 昨天看那些开发者都用Ubuntu啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 人家只想要赚钱，不管系统。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 2Ubuntu，1Mac
<alvin_rxg> o
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 地址又变了？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 没啊……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。还有那人有N950和N900，两个手机放一起。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我也想要 N950
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 地址似乎变了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 可以的啊
<alvin_rxg> 78.50.191.205
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 服务器挂着。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ...你又跑了
<alvin_rxg> Rats spawn at (-35,-13,68)
<alvin_rxg> A dungeon master spawns at (-13,-16,24)
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 小心哦， 能打 dungeon master 么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如果ping不是问题，灭之
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: jiero 最近在用手机玩霸王大陆
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: http://uploadpie.com/hfcxG 你在干嘛都能看到～
<jiero> gebjgd: 多少年钱。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么多少年钱?
<Jagdwurst> 终于把剩下的窗帘装好了..
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 这地图应该没问题吧？以后就不重新 create 了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 在玩啥呢?
<alvin_rxg> minetest-c99
<Jagdwurst> ?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: http://c55.me/minetest/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Minetest-c55
<alvin_rxg> 呃，是 c55 啊……
<Jagdwurst> scheisse, 为神马每次熊猫旅行社都用 gb2312, 还每次都帯这么大的附件....
<alvin_rxg>  :P
<alvin_rxg> gmail 把它过滤掉吧
<Jagdwurst> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<Jagdwurst> 里面的内容却都是  gb2312...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 干嘛，没看到你死了啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我在删bot发的帖子。。。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 手动吗？
<jiero> 恩。
<alvin_rxg> 还是一个简单的匹配就全删了？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ubuntu中文论坛没有。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 别干了吧，这年头，用linux 的谁还一个一个这样干
<snugglecat> 狂晕
<alvin_rxg> An oerkki spawns at (-109,-23,-50)  这是啥东西？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我这样不会脚本的就不能自动化
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 交给别人呗
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好了
<snugglecat> 这下没人可以看得懂我的源码了
<ofan> yooooo
<snugglecat> 一条语句拆成几行
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我的代码向来80列宽
<snugglecat> 我就是为了挤那80列宽呢
<snugglecat> 才把一行折成几行
<gebjgd> snugglecat: vim弄成80列宽就好了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 80列宽编程很舒服
<snugglecat> 你那是自动截行。 我可是手动排的
<snugglecat> atomRequestHeader.attachedValues << httpHeader ()->attachRequestHeaders < QPair < QString, QString > > (atomPM::HTTPMETHOD_GET,atomPM::HTTPSCP_CAT);
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我是手动
<snugglecat> 这行怎么折啊
<gebjgd> 这个你写的?
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 太长了
<snugglecat> 前面还缩进呢
<alvin_rxg> 艹，锅子都没洗干净，里边还有油！……………………
<snugglecat> 你和室友共用厨具么
<alvin_rxg> 非消耗性的用具共用
<alvin_rxg> 洗个锅子都不会，真是的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 富二代？？
<snugglecat> 还是穷苦人家， 家里人为了供他读书， 啥都不让他干？？
<snugglecat> 把所有希望寄托到他那， 所以啥都不让干？
<snugglecat> c++ 的语句太长了。 再来个模板， 更长了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: c++ 的往往都很长... 有几次我仅仅一个类型，一行都写不下
<snugglecat> 我希望我的 jj 能像 c++ 的语句一样长
<Jagdwurst> 然后超过 80 的可以折叠....
<snugglecat> 不过我的习惯也不好， 喜欢啥都往一行塞
<gebjgd> snugglecat: &
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 就写短了
<snugglecat> 没看懂
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 贴个你的段代码
<snugglecat> 不是
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我改给你看
<snugglecat> 那个不是 左移
<snugglecat> 是 qt 重载了
<snugglecat> 最前面是个 list
<snugglecat> << 是最佳 数据的意思
<snugglecat> << 是追加 数据的意思。
<snugglecat> 主要还是我的习惯不好， 拆几个语句来做就行， 我把整一条语句了
<snugglecat> 去睡了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有啥免费的服务器么？
<jiero> ？有
<jiero> alvin_rxg: gameboom不过要注册
<jiero> the others are personal hosts
<jiero> http://gameboom.net/blogs/introducing-minetest-and-our-mt-game-server
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Introducing Minetest and our MT game server | GameBoom
<RavenChan> 啊呵呵哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<RavenChan> 啊哈哈啊哈啊哈哈哈哈哈哈
<[ub]>  06:12
<ofan> 罗姐不在？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-11
<dungeon_archl> 谁有空翻译游戏。
<dungeon_archl> 瞬间交工的。
<dungeon_archl> 半小时内。
<dungeon_archl> inkscape频道真恶心
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04更新出错，语言支持无法完善 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357036 今天升到了12.04，进行语言完善时，弹出语言支持崩溃，我点击重启程序，然后打开了更新管理器，一更新又出错了，显示：org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) 貌似是安装执行程序有问题，有人知道 ...
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu中init程序要执行文件在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357037 书上说，linux核心加载完后就是执行init程序。 init会执行/etc/rc.d/rc.local,/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit,/etc/modprobe.conf. 但我完全find不到任何相关的文件，谁能讲解一下呢！谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 daemon11 — 2011-12-11 9:18
<mao> initramfs-tools的resume partition是什么
<LOL_> 请问IRC用的是tcp还是saw?两者有什么区别?
<ypsjd> 请问谁在玩x-plan
<Jagdwurst> lmh_: tcp..
<Jagdwurst> lmh_: sorry
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<roylez_> GNUdog|away: G狗
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席砸了
<roylez_> cfy: 见到了不那么圆润的蛋蛋
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<sssm> ...
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac271170/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 过去的喷人的方式弱爆了的主喷亮相 - AcFun.tv
<jkjkjkjkj> sssm:...
<cfy> roylez_: ...在写论文...
<jkjkjkjkj> ...
<roylez_> cfy: 赶紧在致谢里面加上我
<cfy> roylez_: 好像没有致谢这个快吧
<sssm> cfy: 你version下jkjkjkjkj
<cfy> sssm: ?
<jkjkjkjkj> ...
<zelsazgh> irc里有人玩nethack吗？？？
<sssm> cfy: 我不知道他的irc软件
<cfy> sssm: ?!
<sssm> cfy: 我version不出来
<roylez_> cfy: 毕业论文写在前面，学术论文写在后面。别告诉我你没这常识
<sssm> cfy: 你version下试试，看能出来不
<cfy> roylez_: 我是数学建模的论文......
<roylez_> zelsazgh: .
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 野蛮人通关一次
<cfy> sssm: .....干嘛啊
<jkjkjkjkj> cfy:version me,please
<cfy> 没version这个命令
<zelsazgh> roylez_:有什么技巧吗，感情要不饿死要不就OOXX了
<jkjkjkjkj> cfy:...
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 什么职业？
<zelsazgh> 女武神
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 能吃尸体就吃尸体
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 罐头制造器是好东西
<sssm> roylez_: 你version下他
<zelsazgh> roylez_：商店购得？？？
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 没尸体没干粮，weak状态就求神
<jkjkjkjkj> roylez_:version me
<cfy> roylez_: 那我怎么写呢?
<cfy> roylez_: 写啥内容呢?
<roylez_> cfy: 多谢 roylez 的多年教导和养育之恩
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 一般我是路上捡
<cfy> roylez_: 前个好说,后面那里有了.
<cfy> roylez_: 前个好说,后面哪里有了.
<sssm> roylez_: 帮个忙
<sssm> roylez_: jkjkjkjkj查不到他的irc软件
<roylez_> cfy: 哦，那些多谢 roylez 在经济上的支持
<zelsazgh> 还有那些药剂和卷轴怎么区分
<roylez_> sssm: ????啥意思
<cfy> roylez_: 你啥时候支持过我了....
<sssm> roylez_: 你看下jkjkjkj的irc软件名字
<zelsazgh> roylez_:貌似那些药剂只标注顔色，卷轴都写一些火星语...
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 药剂留着，直到杀了独脚兽拿到角用角dip鉴定不良药剂。没变化的药剂直接喝
<jkjkjkjkj> roylez_:
<roylez_> zelsazgh: 卷轴在商店price identify出最便宜的，20块左右的那个，就是scroll of identify，然后用这个去鉴定其他的
<sssm> roylez_: 你能看到吗？
<cfy> roylez_: nethack很好玩?
<roylez_> sssm: 看不懂
<cfy> roylez_: 我换了布局之后,玩起来又多了一层障碍...
<sssm> roylez_: 什么看不懂
<roylez_> sssm: 他自己不知道吗？
<zelsazgh> roylez_:擦，这也可以...
<sssm> roylez_: 他也不知道
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助，shell脚本的编写 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357041 shell脚本没有学好，直接求助。。 问题来源：我最近在搞字源，虽然那些网站上的字源也不完整，但聊胜于无。我准备先从《道德经》开始。已经弄好了2章字源版《道德经》，附件中的daodejing是我把网上通用流传的《道德经》去掉所有标点后的文 ...
<roylez_> cfy: 够玩一辈子
<cfy> roylez_: 可是....我是dvorak,不是qwerty了....
<sssm> roylez_: 所以才让我看下他的软件名字，我也看不到他的软件名字，所以让你看下
<roylez_> cfy: 哦，你用emacs，对吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 是啊
<roylez_> /kick cfy
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 感谢多年来主席把我kick掉.....让我时间专研......
<roylez_> cfy: 也行
<sssm> roylez_: 你看下呀
<roylez_> sssm: 看不懂那返回的字符串啊
<sssm> roylez_: 你贴出来
<sssm> roylez_: 我这什么信息都看不到
<roylez_> sssm: [pratchett.freenode.net] CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=eIbq,k,flj,CFLMPQcgimnprstz CHANLIMIT=#:120 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bqeI:100 MODES=4 NETWORK=freenode KNOCK STATUSMSG=@+ CALLERID=g are supported by this server
<roylez_> [pratchett.freenode.net] CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES:1,LIST:1,KICK:1,WHOIS:1,PRIVMSG:4,NOTICE:4,ACCEPT:,MONITOR: are supported by this server
<roylez_> [pratchett.freenode.net] EXTBAN=$,arx WHOX CLIENTVER=3.0 SAFELIST ELIST=CTU are supported by this server
<sssm> roylez_: 为什么这种状况？
<roylez_> sssm: 别问我
<jkjkjkjkj>  :)
<jkjkjkjkj> roylez_::)
<roylez_> jkjkjkjkj: 你是用的一个gui的程序吗？
<roylez_> jkjkjkjkj: gtk的还是kde的？或者是firefox的插件？
<jkjkjkjkj>  roylez_ :nope!
<roylez_> jkjkjkjkj: ....
<jkjkjkjkj> roylez_::)
<jkjkjkjkj> roylez_:im a bot,
<jkjkjkjkj> roylez_:bye
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac271107/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: AnikiFly - AcFun.tv
<wxg4net> debian 字体发虚的好厉害
<roylez_> cfy: 这片子好 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac271598/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【汪片】狗狗与你的故事 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我们学校现在使用了双通道上网，ubuntu无法用在windows的客户端上网呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357045 现在只能用在windows下的一个虚拟adsl才可以上网。 不知道该怎么解决这个问题。原来是用网页认证的。现在改了。 怎么解决呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xamliver — 2011-12-11 11:15
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下想修改启动界面 但是没有/boot/grub/menu.lst http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357046 Xubuntu 11.0单系统下没有grub启动界面，记得上次装ubuntu 11.0时也是没有启动界面 ， 系统启动没问题，可以按enter直接进入系统的，只是看黑屏挺不舒服 找资料说修改/boot/grub/menu.lst，但是我的系统里没有这个文件，查看隐 ...
<sssm> test
<[ub]> sssm, ....  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt_> hi
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_, 好  ㍣ 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt_> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_, 好  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ JC叔叔，， CyrusYzGTt_ 冒充我，。 你將我 不小心 冒犯 ZF的事 推給 CyrusYzGTt_ 這個有 下劃綫的
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt  剛纔 升級內核 3.1.5了，， 準備重啓。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 哇哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 有bot了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt照片
<sssm> snugglecat: 有 CyrusYzGTt_ bot了
<jiero> 逃跑的
<jiero> ofan你呢。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。ã
<jiero> €‚。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 算了，， 我暫時不來了，， 被別人冒充了，， 聲名：我不小心幹過的壞事和某些事件不好的都要 CyrusYzGTt_ 這個 帶有 下劃綫 承擔
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 照片
<ofan> jiero: 下载上古卷轴5中》。。
<jiero> ofan 照片。。。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 别介呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 找 冒充我 MJ的 CyrusYzGTt_ 要吧，，不要找本尊
<jiero> ofan 我有玩Minetest
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 那只是一个玩笑
<quinnwang> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 我要重啓了，， 88
<ofan> jiero: 我完了
<ofan> jiero: 我玩minetest了
<jiero> ofan。。。我还以为你死了呢。。。
<jiero> ofan说了句我完了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 地图太大.. 太费时间
<ofan> 打错
<jiero> ofan 用建造模式。
<ofan> jiero: 联网才有意思i
<jiero> ofan 对啊。
<ofan> jiero: 联网不能建造模式吧
<jiero> ofan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA02D_Ez3dE
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Minetest 0.3.1 Gameplay
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<ofan> jiero: 我就玩的这个服务器
<snugglecat> sssm, o
<ofan> jiero: 这视频不是建造模式
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: o:
<snugglecat> sssm, 我去调戏 cyrusyzgtt 机器人
<jiero> ofan 你注册了？
<ofan> jiero: 都玩过了
<sssm> snugglecat: 它还没完成，
<jiero> ofan哦
<ofan> jiero: 进去一共才一个人
<ofan> jiero: 而且不知道怎么重新获得工具
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiero> ofan :D 反正又不能打架。
<sssm> snugglecat: irc协议用的是tcp还是raw?
<jiero> ofan。。。自己craft啊。
<ofan> jiero: 工具都没了craft的毛
<ofan> sssm: tcp
<jiero> ofan徒手搞破
<jiero> 种树。
<snugglecat> 都是 传啥收啥啊， 关键是服务器怎么对待这些数据
<sssm> ofan: 那为啥用putty时需要用raw?
<ofan> sssm: 什么raw
<sssm> ofan: ...
<ofan> jiero: 哪有树
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jiero> ofan这个 server 已经改成这个样子了啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电脑连上了家里的无线网络,可还是上不了网 ... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357052 电脑连上了家里的无线网络,可还是上不了网 ...打开无线网络,窗口上是ChinaNet-3iRG(fault) 统计信息: 发表于 由 乐呵乐呵的 — 2011-12-11 11:53
<jiero> ofan你 code 一个机车吧。
<jiero> ofan在 minetest跑的机车或者滑翔机
<ofan> jiero: 怎么code
<jiero> ofan我不知道啊。
<jiero> ofan 有mod工具
<ofan> jiero: 你不知道你说code个机车？！？！？
<jiero> ofan 我只是想要啊。
<Ucarenya> 。
<jiero> ofan 现有个目标才去想怎么实现吧。。。
<ofan> jiero: 卧槽你真幽默
<ofan> 米考怕
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_: .. ..
<ofan> [ub]: 你是kk?
<MeaCulpa_> 呕饭？
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> ofan只是看到就这周突然蹦出一堆新玩意儿，然后有人扬言 minetest 0.4dev有mod工具，瞬间出了5种新玩意儿。
<ofan> downloading elders scroll v...
<ofan> jiero: 不了解，我就玩了一会
<MeaCulpa_> 呕饭，正版？
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。
<ofan> piracy is good
<jiero> ofan 偶饭
<MeaCulpa_> 老滚三神作
<ofan> 等我去买几张彩票，中了就买正版战地3
<MeaCulpa_> Skyrim 据说很不错
<snugglecat> sssm, 上次说的是 pop3 处理的是原始数据。 而非 简单的字符串。 stock 都是传啥， 服务器收啥， 关键是看服务器怎么处理接受的数据
<snugglecat> sssm, 作为原始数据处理， 还是看成字符串
<[ub]> ofan, 感谢你告诉我。  ㍤ 
<ofan> 我不知道Skyrim 据说很不错，直到我的膝盖中了一箭...
<sssm> snugglecat: o
<MeaCulpa_> 我玩了九年老滚三，直到我膝盖中了一箭
<snugglecat> sssm, 应该，irc 是将数据看成字符串的，就是说会处理\x0
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。
<snugglecat> sssm, 传一个数据处理一次
<MeaCulpa_> 哎，要离开菲律宾了
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。你在菲律宾干嘛又出差啊
<sssm> snugglecat: irc的延时，真让人无语
<MeaCulpa_> 玩
<MeaCulpa_> 长滩
<MeaCulpa_> 亚洲最灵白沙
<jiero> MeaCulpa哦。
<jiero> ofan你该项 meaculpa学习
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我想問問 內核帶不帶 防止 ARP 或者 SYN_sent 攻擊的
<MeaCulpa_> 恩美女多风景好
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 问错人了。我对linux没研究
<MeaCulpa_> 走了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ .. 汝又 change nick ,,
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog|away: 你给我的vpn连不上了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 之前的聲明繼續有效
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<may1i> ofan: ipv6?
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<ofan> 支持ipv6
<may1i> ofan: 求测速
<ofan> may1i: iofan.co.cc
<may1i> ofan: 只有一个博客。。。
<sssm> test
<ofan> may1i: 你想要杀
<[ub]> sssm, ....  ㍤ 
<ofan> may1i: 测个ping 速度就行了
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<may1i> ofan: ipv6 下载测速
<ofan> may1i: 这有什么好测的
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_: .. ..
<ofan> may1i: 难道你专门搞下载？
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ .. 請求將 這個 CyrusYzGTt_ 下劃綫踢走
<may1i> ofan: ping <300的我这里有，看你的大概在240左右，我有个260的，不过带宽不理想。总是卡
<ofan> may1i: 我的不设带宽限制
<ofan> may1i: 美国到中国最快速度基本也就300左右
<ofan> may1i: 不限流量，但是不支持做大量下载
 * ofan 购买半年以上即送SSH账号
<may1i> ofan: 不知道实际的下载速度，暂时还是不买了。。。我看了一下，我这香港的rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 77.755/83.203/92.285/5.3,ping说明的问题不大，以后有机会吧
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 来个我试试先
<ofan> freeflyi1g: VPN?
 * ofan SSH购半年以上送VPN账号
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 小窗
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 你自己的vps上开的vpn?
<jiero> ofan。。。你都超载超卖的，敢说不？
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 恩
<ofan> jiero: 超个毛，很多就买一个月就不买了
<ofan> jiero: 现在最多也就4-5个
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<ofan> 平时同时在线也就2-3个
<alpha080> .
<jiero> ofan。。。哎呀。。。你还是写脚本卖吧。。。我昨天听那公司有个就是专门卖bash的。。。
<jiero> 晕死啊
<ofan> 卖bash?
<jiero> ofan 除非我听错了。。。
<oooo> bash在dota里面是晕锤
<oooo> lol
<jiero> oooo: 。。。不知道dota
<oooo> jiero: 好家伙
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan  miser是什么意思啊。
<ofan> 不知道...
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> ofan狗屁的frogatto，用一堆我不知道的词汇和美式俚语
<ofan> jiero: 你不会google?
<jiero> ofan google麻烦啊。。。
<alpha080> 9494, i hate slang 2
<jiero> ofan你多么迅速，网页索引要5秒以上的说。
<ofan> 一直都是google
<ofan> jiero: 有快捷键
<ofan> jiero: mac随便一个程序里右键就能选择搜索
<jiero> ofan？我说google怎么着返回也要好多秒啊
<alpha080> and reset
<ofan> jiero: 查什么不得好几秒
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jiero> ofan你更快
<jiero> ofan现在我在windows，不熟悉
<alpha080> I used google search with https
<alpha080> jiero: install launchy, u will llike it
<ofan> jiero: windows除了玩游戏，对我一点用处都没有
<ofan> 不用win玩也可以，但是cider搞起来还是有点麻烦
<jiero> ofan: windows可以用国内的软件。
<jiero> ofan：如果os x也有，就无视我吧
<ofan> 还有用风行
<ofan> 风行是个好东西
<ofan> 啊
<jiero> ofan 不知道的东西。
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 试的怎么样了？
<jiero> ofan 我不用国产软件很多年了。
<alpha080> ofan: ppstream in linux
<ofan> jiero: 装
<alpha080> jiero: qq?
<jiero> alpha080: 服务
<ofan> alpha080: 那个垃圾，在墙外都不能看到
<jiero> alpha080: 没装过qq在我的电脑上。
<jiero> alpha080: 接触的时候就是webqq
<jiero> ofan 装干嘛
<jiero> ofan不想装
<jiero> ofan对哦。其实fcitx和ibus也是国产的。说错了，
<microcai> jiero: 是啊
<microcai> jiero:  ibus 已经不是国产的了
<microcai> jiero: ibus 作者去了迷宫
<jiero> microcai: 是吗。ibus-pinyin还是
<microcai> jiero: ibus 作者去了米国
<jiero> microcai: 迷宫。。。
<LOL_> ...
<LOL_> snugglecat: 有没有过滤敏感字符的函数？
<LOL_> snugglecat: 就是在一堆字符里找出指定字符的函数？
<ofan> ibus作者是中国人？
<ofan> 满速下载就是爽
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> ofan 输入法项目有中文的呢，大多数是中国的发起的
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_: .. ..
<ofan> jiero: 日本人不用输入法？
<jiero> ofan身正不怕影子斜
<jiero> ofan日本人搞的引擎，中国人不屑使用。。。
<jiero> lol
<ofan> jiero: 切
<ofan> jiero: 其实很多日本网站天天报道中国的负面信息
<jiero> ofan 你也变个 4square mayor吧。
<alpha080> 2ch么？
<jiero> ofan 都有啦。。。
<oooo> 动态网也是哈
<ofan> what>
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<ofan> ?
<alpha080> 都一样，天下乌鸦一般黑啊
<oooo> 天天负面新闻
<ofan> 是个动漫网站
<ofan> 但是英文的
<jiero> ofan     这里天天报微软的负面新闻吧
<oooo> lol
<alpha080> 4chan? xkcd?
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<ofan> 4chan就是个黄网
<jiero> ofan 看到 N950我想要。。。
<ofan> sankaku complex
<ofan> 进去搜china,chinese之类的看看就知道了
<jiero> ofan 原来 apache 也有董事会。。。
<alpha080> 哎，我想买N9..看来要等N久
<jiero> alpha080: 在等1年就有2000的了。。。硬件并不是很贵的说。
<ofan> freeflyi1g: ?
<alpha080> N950不是没得买么？
<jiero> alpha080: 对啊。没卖的。
<alpha080> 等一年要好久啊，再说现在N8居然都那么贵
<jiero> alpha080: 所以我见到的是 1/400 的
<jiero> alpha080: 是吗。。。。好玩的
<jiero> alpha080:  N8一直贵吧。
<CyrusYzGTt_> hi
<alpha080> 苹果太贵。。android太耗电。。塞班太费。。。w7还是算了，没法折腾，只剩下webos & meego
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_, 好  ㍤ 
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<alpha080> jiero: 你的N900不考虑更新换代？
<jiero> al
<jiero> alpha080: 不。那人还有N900，N950+N900放一起。
<jiero> alpha080: N900不比N9慢。
<alpha080> 哦？内存不是差那么多么？
<alpha080> 好羡慕。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 有些会慢，内存确实差距大。
<jiero> alpha080: 但是不比N9慢的前提是电池消耗要快的多。
<jiero> alpha080: 好吧，一般能开8个网页就是极限了。
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 还没来得及试呢
<alpha080> 持久力还是很重要的。。。毕竟不可能一天到晚找到充电的插座//
<jiero> alpha080: N900使用消耗很快的。
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<alpha080> jiero: 我一个同事一台手机+6个电池。
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 哦，好
<jiero> alpha080: 换电池很无聊的感觉。。。
<ofan> alpha080: 6个电池？
<alpha080> ofan: 你没看错。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<alpha080> 啥系统的还用我说出来么？
<ofan> android!
<ofan> 擦 我的htc用不了半天
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ .. 請求將 這個 CyrusYzGTt_ 下劃綫踢走
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> alpha080:  android 和N900的电池管理代码很多想像的，因为android是从nokia那里拿走的。
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_: .. ..
<ofan> android全方位证明了java的垃圾
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt 找 啊当君
<ofan> 现在我桌每天至少crush一次
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 你不是 有 OP麼，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt 被暴力革职了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  啊当君通过说我坏话成功的拿走了我的 op
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 好吧，， 。。 但是 不知道 哪個混蛋 垃圾 敗類。。 冒充 本尊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 。。。说那么多专业摄影知识啊
<microcai> .op  microcai
<microcai> !op  microcai
<microcai> #op  microcai
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  看，都没用
<alpha080> jiero: android 跟 nokia 没半点关系吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 好吧，，  等 adam8157_away back再說了。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该把产用名字都加到group里
<jiero> alpha080: 都是linux，代码可以抄
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 不會
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: nickserv help
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 更加不會了，， 英文看不太懂，， 好多，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 你的vps在美国？
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 恩
<alpha080> jiero: 这也不对吧，没听说过这回事，再说android不是纯粹的Linux系统
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> alpha080: 新闻上说的，因为这样，从来没支持android的nokia成了代码量排行第五。
<jiero> alpha080: 不过nokia的linux手机电源管理真不怎么样呢。。。
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 啥
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 。。。twitter上是证据
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 偶尔看看
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 哦
<jiero> yunfan: 还换nick？
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<yunfan> jiero: 在家都用这个
<ofan> Downloading speed: 1.4 kB/s (avg. 960.2 kB/s)
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac271024/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ t: 这mv无敌了，这配乐无敌了，这些肌肉男帅哥无敌了。腐女们你们的春天来了 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> haha
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • Shell小程序，求排错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357057 程序目的是测试函数返回值，源码如下： function verify { if [ $# -ne 2 ] then return 1 else if [ $1 -eq Bob ] && [ $2 -eq 555 ] then return 0 else return 2;echo "Rejected" fi fi } verify Bob 555 case $? in do 0) echo "Verified" ;; 1) echo "Wrong number of arguments" ;; 2) echo "Rejected" ;; done ./return: 第 5  ...
<jiero> roylez 妇女喜欢肌肉吗？
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 主席，帮忙 清理所有名为 CyrusYzGTt×的bot吧
<Kandu> cfy: 昨夜居然月食了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 你看，， 就是 CyrusYzGTt_is 這個 冒充的 。。 整天 很煩
<jiero> Kandu: 我不想看。
<jiero> Kandu: 知道外面有，但也直接就睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§  .. 請求將 這個 CyrusYzGTt_ 下劃綫踢走.. 請求將 這些帶有下劃綫的 踢走封印，，，
<cfy> Kandu: ...乃才知道啊
<cfy> Kandu: 不过我这里有云,看不到...
<Kandu> jiero: 唔，我看得脖子酸了
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt_is: good
<Kandu> cfy: .. 昨夜看得凍死了，今早起床，水都結冰了
<jiero> Kandu: 神用他破烂相机照相了。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是想死的心都有了
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不是，， 主要是以上來就跟我說話，，這纔是最煩的，，
<jiero> Kandu: 是吗。。。原来夜里不结冰的啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不是，， 主要是一上來就跟我說話，，這纔是最煩的，，
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_is: .. ..
<Kandu> jiero: 後半夜開始冷了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你version下他
 * jiero 发现e17要登录N900了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 怎麼做？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> rockbox更新
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt_is: good
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> 世界清淨多了，， 忘記有 無視規則了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_is: .. ..
<ofan> jiero: 整天摆弄你那手机有啥意思
<jiero> ofan: 你成天找游戏有啥意思呢
<jiero> ofan: lol
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> ofan: 就是个网站订阅罢了
<ofan> jiero: 谁成天找游戏
<jiero> ofan: 好吧。
<jiero> ofan: 你没在耍。
<ofan> jiero: 游戏下好了，但是我不好意思用win
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> 决定暂时不玩了
<jiero> ofan: ofan 呕饭啊。。。
<ofan> 写bot去
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10只开个PPS ，CPU利用率达到60%，谁能帮帮我…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357061 我是联想G450 T4300电脑，使用UBUNTU11.10,只运行个PPS，CPU利用率50%~60%，我这个郁闷阿，本不应是这样的是吧？到底是什么原因呢，请各位网友知道的帮帮我呀，感激不尽。。。。。。。 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 热 ...
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt_is> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_is: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<Hdt> 要是百度百科，百度知道都加上个关住的功能就好了
<[ub]> 新 软件推荐 • Caffeine - 阻止激活显示器屏保或睡眠模式（在看电影时特有用） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357063 很简单。这个程序就是禁止屏保。 在看视频时是很有用的。 比如在网上看电影，如果不关了屏保，过一会就会屏幕变暗，特讨厌。 使用这个软件就可以禁止屏保。 安装： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:caffeine-develope ...
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_hs: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐，， 有人 冒充我 CyrusYzGTt_ 帶 下劃綫的 很煩。。
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: ……你招惹谁了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ .. 我也 不清楚，， 能不能幫我 屏蔽 我的 nick 帶有 下劃綫的。。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 你ignore他就行吧。我又不是op
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ .. 我已經 ignore了，， 本地的，， 不過在 公共環境這樣，  哪個 下劃綫 很煩的，， 特別是別人 問問題活回答的時候
<CyrusYzGTtab> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助 tm 最小化后找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357065 为什么我的tm最小化后就找不到了 添加通知区域出现的只是一个点 [环境wine.+tm2009] 统计信息: 发表于 由 718596512 — 2011-12-11 14:07
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<may1i> 提问，iptables里面 -to-source 提示Bad argument `x.x.x.x' 是什么原因呢？
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_hs: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你有木有 OP權限
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: ignore it
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ .. 你有木有 OP。。 幫我把  CyrusYzGTt_ 下劃綫的屏蔽掉。。
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 输入 /ignore CyrusYzGTt_hs
<alpha080> 自己看不到就可以了
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 我已經 ignore了。。 就是 想 OP 給封印 哪個下劃綫
<alpha080> 没权限，你最近招谁惹谁了？
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_hs: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ .. 不知道。。 額。。 我一直都是 ，， 保持自我
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 保持自我是啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt_hs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt_as> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 這種bot 木有獨立之思想 自由之精神。。 我的 BOT不會這樣的，，不會跟別人 直接這樣說話的，， 不符合吾的 性格
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 就是 一直就這樣，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 啥是保持自我
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不會解釋，， 自己 看 道德經
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那你是不是招惹太多人了，现在其中有一个回来报复你了。lol
<CyrusYzGTt_as> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不知道，， 況且我一直木有改變自己//
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 只能说你招惹的人太多。所以其中一个报复你来了
<CyrusYzGTt_as> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不會是 wujie 吧，， 我曾經 慫恿 microcai  屏蔽 此人
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 很有可能
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 額。。 好吧，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你待家里太久了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 赶紧找个工作去吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你再想想还有别的没
<CyrusYzGTt_as> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_as: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 我也想，， 可是我要找自己 適合的，， 不然就會 整天做錯事的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不知道。。 ..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 能有人要你就不错了，只有不是太不合适，你就将就一点吧
<CyrusYzGTt_as> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 到现在俺还没吃饭呢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 也不是的，， 我不喜歡 出街，， 我希望找份 工作的時候 待在一個地方，， 不會說要出去。。 還有 木有加班，， 不然我身體會病的，，而且會很木有精神，會出錯的
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吾也木有，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 看来你和我一样都是宅男，我也不喜欢出去，喜欢窝在一个地方不动
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯， 外面很黑暗，，充滿 爾虞我詐，， 不喜歡
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im gone,bye!
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 我問你 有木有 OP
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 以前有，现在没有
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ .. 爲麼，， 難道你被 ee 剝削了政治權利
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§  幫我把  CyrusYzGTt_ 下劃綫的屏蔽掉。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 被別人冒充，， 而且 很煩，， 整天給我發信息
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，以前ubuntu-cn是有傻逼喜欢冒充别人id的
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 这种不用去鸟了
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ .. 嗯，， 可是，， 整天給我發消息，， 這個是最煩的，， 其它 我不介意。。 反正 聲明說了，，有什麼是 那個冒充的負責
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ ...
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 发什么类型的消息
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ .. 就是 整天給我 發 ，， Iam a bot.. 這樣
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 我还以为是性骚扰这种
<ghosTM55> 233
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 是吧，， 如果是給我發 AV ed2k下載地址，，我 很歡迎給我發。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 最好是 蒼井空的
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 我去
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ .. 好吧，， 就這些了，，
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 【加载.vimrc】文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357070 系统：Fedora15 + win7 桌面：GNome 安装：从源里安装的VIM，还GUI的。 阶段一：刚开始不太懂，直接修改/etc/vimrc文件，来达到我的要求。 阶段二：后来发现：在用户目录下新建一个vimrc文件，也可以加载。(~/.vimrc) 在里面只设置了： Code: set fo+=ron2m1Btc ...
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 双硬盘，先装ubuntu，后ghost回复win，w in7无启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357072 我是先在第1硬盘第一分区安装的ubuntu11.10，无单独/boot，grub装在mbr 后在第2硬盘第一分区用ghost恢复的一个32位win7 现在ubuntu启动正常，无windows7的启动项 $sudo -fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 97 ...
<lubcat> 集体掉线？
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • WIN7 Ubuntu双系统 启动项 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357077 我是先装DVD装ubuntu11.10 再装WIN7的。装后没了UBUNTU11.10启动项 在WIN7下，分区如下： UBUNTU盘没卷标 / 23.28GB 主分区 /SWAP 1.86GB 主分区 /BOOT 976MB 主分区 /HOME 4.66GB 主分区 C：WIN7 NTFS 50GB 系统 启动 页面文件 活动 故障转储 主分区 D：硬盘 NTFS 515.41GB  ...
<ofan> 03:19:59 up 24 days,  8:45,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<oooo> 问个问题。有没有人的deadbeef不能放mp3格式
<oooo> 只能放wma格式的
<oooo> failed to add file or folder /home/oooo/Music/改变自己.mp3
<gebjgd> audocious 更好用
<oooo> 可是觉得deadbeef简洁
<oooo> banshee可以播放mp3的
<gebjgd> audocious更简洁
<oooo> 好吧。那万一有人只认deadbeef呢
<jiero> ofan: 买了平板了吗？
<ofan> jiero: 没钱买
<jiero> ofan: 你去打工3天就有足够钱了。
<ofan> jiero: 没工打
<jiero> ofan: 哦。。。
<jiero> ofan: 去网上找开源企业
<jiero> ofan: 说你是在中国，要中国的工资就行了
<jiero> lol
<ofan> jiero: 三天也就100多块
<jiero> ofan: 每天6小时计算，18*20=360
<ofan> 我这只能4小时
<jiero> 12*20=240够了
<ofan> jiero: 你一小时20块？
<jiero> 能卖 Asus Transformer
<ofan> transformaer要500
<jiero> ofan: 我不行，我之前 基准是 $15
<ofan> 。。
<jiero> ofan:  没那么贵。
<ofan> 我这一小时最多也就$10
<jiero> ofan: 我刚看的deal 16GB，$279 包邮
<ofan> jiero: 美元？
<jiero> ofan:  AU$
<jiero> ofan: 不过是整修的
<jiero> ofan:  我不怕整修产品
<jiero> ofan: 因为你那个地方消费低吧。。。
<jiero> ofan: 去LA吧，有很多好mm
<ofan> jiero: 没钱。。。
<jiero> ofan:  会挣会花
<jiero> ofan: 好好学习天天向上 :D
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 睡觉了..
<jiero> ofan: 睡吧。
<jiero> ofan: 去LA干和我现在一样的工作，写信封 :D
<ofan> jiero: 你做啥工作
<jiero> ofan: 写信封
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> ofan: 写信封
<lubcat> ...
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样批量安装DEB文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357078 我重装了ubuntu，而且在重装的时候吧apt的文件全部都备份了，我想重新把软件装上去，可是问题来了，里面有上百可文件，我想根本没可能一个个的装的吧？？ 有没有什么办法可以批量安装这些DEB。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2011-12-11 16:3 ...
<blin> 在/etc/resolv.conf里添加nameserver 8.8.8.8每次开机就没有了，每次得从新设置。有什么办法让系统自己开机配置吗？
<ofan> jiero: 信里放你裸照？
<gebjgd> jiero: 裸姐照
<blin> 在/etc/resolv.conf里添加nameserver 8.8.8.8每次开机就没有了，每次得从新设置。有什么办法让系统自己开机配置吗
<ofan> blin: 你用的dhcp吧
<mao> 在/etc/login.defs设置FAIL_DELAY 10,运行login,出现错误configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<ofan> blin: 把dhcp设置dns的代码注释掉就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 好吧，， 我的 DNS 是在 NM 設置的，，
<ofan> http://www.36kr.com/p/67307.html
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: Firefox的安全疑惑——被Google背后捅刀？ | 36氪
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: NM接管一切网络设置
<ofan> fx安全性还没ie高。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，， 也不是，， 只是在 NM設置 方便 修改，， 也可以直接修改配置文件的
<lilydjwg> 怎么一上来就来这么一句。。。
<mao> 明白了，These options are now handled by PAM
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 没什么用，NM还是会给你改回去
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不會啊，，
<gebjgd> 没有好玩的游戏了
<gebjgd> 无聊啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 上古卷轴
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么类型的?
<ofan> gebjgd: ARPG
<gebjgd> ofan: 没意思
<jiero> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> gebjgd: cod8,bf3
<jiero> gebjgd:  你太难喂了。
<jiero> ofan: 你喂不了他
<gebjgd> jiero: 写信封是什么工作?
<jiero> ofan: 他之喜欢红警一
<jiero> gebjgd: 就是发邮件
<ofan> gebjgd: hgame?
<jiero> ofan: 去死
<gebjgd> ofan: 没意思
<gebjgd> ofan: 不如和老婆爱爱
<jiero> gebjgd: 买个wii
<ofan> gebjgd: 有av女优漂亮么
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 不爱日本人
<jiero> ofan: 日本女人有漂亮的么？
<gebjgd> jiero: 有.小泽玛丽亚
<ofan> jiero: av里少有不漂亮的
<jiero> gebjgd: 很难看。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 早就不看日剧了.只看欧美的
<jiero> ofan: 好吧。。。观念不一样。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我喜欢白人种
<jiero> gebjgd: 我都喜欢。
<ofan> gebjgd: 看youport
<ofan> gebjgd: youporn
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 说的是游戏。。。
 * Kandu 苦練 starcraft 去
<jiero> ofan: 看人家kandu多合作。。。
<lubcat> ......
<jiero> lubcat: 猫猫，叫一声长的
<jiero> gebjgd: 游戏里你喜欢干嘛？
<ypsjd> 谁玩flightgear
<ypsjd> 谁玩flightgear  or x-plane
<gebjgd> jiero: 造坦克 一堆坦克
<jiero> ypsjd: ä½ 
<gebjgd> jiero: 之后A过去
<jiero> gebjgd:  Hive Rise
<ypsjd> jiero: 郁闷，flightgear-base 2.4下不动
<jiero> ypsjd: 我学不会，算了
<ypsjd> 我在windows系统中练过一段时间的波音777
<ypsjd> 现在ubuntu10.04中想安装来玩
<jiero> ypsjd: 我的显卡都跑不动 GMA3000 ^_^
<ypsjd> jiero: 我的是ati hd4500
<lubcat> ...
<lubcat> 4330路过
<jiero> gebjgd: 其实你可以玩 Evolution RTS
<jiero> gebjgd: 就是只有装坦克打过去的模式。。。
<user8888> hello
<jiero> lubcat: 可以玩游戏至少。
<[ub]> user8888, 好  ㍩ 
<user8888> touchpad，99$，好便宜啊
<lubcat> 至少昨晚stellriam ok
<user8888> 这边有人买过没？
<ypsjd> 不知道能不能跑动x-plane
<lubcat> 红警出新了
<lubcat> ？
<ypsjd> 没啥好玩的游戏，郁闷中
<iGoogle> 062a8ef9d78b4f9ba572d18a903fee887a9789b9 游民星空 COD8
<jiero> ofan: 你可以买touchpad啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<user8888> 不知道量多不多，touchpad
<gebjgd> jiero: 没意思
<user8888> 能够抢到倒是不错
<lubcat>  xbox station
<gebjgd> jiero: wii更无了
<gebjgd> jiero: wii更无聊
<jiero> gebjgd: 有好玩的少数游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 现在对游戏没意思了
<gebjgd> jiero: 宅不下去了
<jiero> gebjgd: 那就别玩，你连游戏音乐都没兴趣了
<jiero> gebjgd: 那么你该旅行去雪山了
<gebjgd> jiero: 音乐还行啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 你现在不久宅那几种音乐么
<gebjgd> jiero: 我只听new age
 * user8888 slaps user8888 around a bit with a large trout
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/n7hw9/creating_a_nes_emulator_in_c11_part_12/
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Creating a NES emulator in C++11 (PART 1/2) : programming
<ofan> 真是太tm牛逼了
<jiero> gebjgd:  推荐我个email提醒声。目前的提示音太撮了；推荐你两个铃音"The Signal" by BertycoX http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/76432； "Earth" by Denny Schneidemesser. http://t.co/Jp5XVTnG 都不错
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Download this free music album: The Signal | Jamendo - Jamendo
<jiero> 铃音姐姐 :D
<jiero> lainme:  考试如何？
<lainme> jiero: 好没考呢。还有两天
<jiero> lainme:  好好放松。
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 做个迷宫吧。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用绿色和玻璃和火把。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 绿色玻璃？
<systemf1> ?
<lubcat> .test
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。你的想法好可爱。。。
<lubcat> who am i
 * jiero 抱抱 lubcat
<lubcat> :-!
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我看错了…
<alvin_rxg> jiero: server 开着
<lubcat> 换了个主题   感觉不错
<systemf1> lubcat, 换的什么主题？
<lubcat> empathy
<lubcat> IRC Twitter HUD
<lubcat> 安装时进入EFI Shell  是个什么情况
<systemf1> EFI 界面或者命令行 也许不对
<alvin_rxg> jiero: http://uploadpie.com/UfWfQ
<systemf1> lubcat, 主题怎么换？
<systemf1> lubcat, 请教？
<lubcat> systemf1:  下载包 解压 放到.local/share/adium
<pityonline> qui
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu10.10，启动出问题，重装怎么干？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357090 ubuntu10.10，启动出了问题，修复不成功，后来用了fdisk /mbr 启动菜单不见了，可以进win7，请问如何重装linux或修复呢？ 原来装时，划出的20G分区，还在哪里，但linux安装盘没有找到修复或者覆盖安装的选项。选那20G安装时，出现错 ...
<systemf1> lubcat, 谢谢！
<lubcat> systemf1: no thaks
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。google latitude 是啥吗？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不清楚
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 又收到这种邀请。
<alvin_rxg> 那你看看呗
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没有适合我的手机的感觉
<jiero> google纵横？
<alvin_rxg> ._. 嗯，不知道是啥
<lubcat> 大家给鸡媚儿 绑手机了么
<jiero> 我gmail是自动上手机的。。。
<LOL_> jiero: n950有什么好的
<lubcat> 最近一次登录要 绑我手机号。
<jiero> LOL_: 最强的键盘手机
<LOL_> jiero: 比Desire-z强?
<jiero> LOL_:  那是什么？
<LOL_> jiero: 整天撸管的那个德国佬用的就是Htc desire-z
<jiero> LOL_: N950不卖的。差不多就是N9的键盘+扩大版
<LOL_> jiero: 工程机有什么好的?
<jiero> LOL_: 啊没想到缺点过。
<LOL_> jiero: ...
<LOL_> jiero: 你能把一个手机变成一个服务器吗?提供服务给另一个手机吗?
<slacker_HD> Hello everyone
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 11 日 星期日 18:47:08
<slacker_HD> 给你看图？
<lubcat> 颜色太浅
<Losses1> 嘛 windows下的Orbit神物啊～
<[ub]> 新 软件推荐 • linux qvod下载器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357091 安装wine的linux平台，只在archlinux下测试，可以批量下载。 http://dl.dbank.com/c07yg95eyz 在目录中运行./d 可以在list中加入qvod格式的地址。运行exe的文件就会下载了。速度还可以，和windows下一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 3jteusg0 — 2011-12-11 18:40
<flh> hi
<flh> exit
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍫ 
<gebjgd> jiero: 告诉别人你的位置的
<gebjgd> jiero: 这都不知道.你太老土了
<jiero> gebjgd: 早就有各种方式了，又多出一种为啥我一定要知道。。。就因为我是反google分子？
<gebjgd> jiero: 反google? 你脑子被门挤了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥不行呢？
<gebjgd> jiero: 反google你用啥搜索?
<jiero> gebjgd: 反独裁:D
<jiero> gebjgd:  不用搜索
<jiero> gebjgd:  :D
<jiero> gebjgd:  web 3.0 应该是互联而不是搜索优先级
<Losses1> 我x 反google的？
<gebjgd> jiero: 这就扯蛋了
<gebjgd> jiero: 哪有web 3.0?
<gebjgd> jiero: 你又开始说睡了
<Losses1> 遇到有趣的事情了呢>v<~ 难道亲支持国产百度？还是反对所有搜索引擎?>v<~
<jiero> gebjgd:  应该全网互联交流而不是萎缩在某个公司的数据库里
<jiero> Losses1: 当然是反所有搜索引擎这种过时的方式。
<jiero> gebjgd: 扯淡就是扯
<Losses1> >v<~ 难道你搜索一篇比较猎奇的论文不用搜索引擎
<jiero> Losses1: 猎奇的论文你要知道的话自然直接就从数据库找到了
<gebjgd> Losses1: 他就是喜欢扯蛋.没事干
<Losses1> >v<~ 难道你希望所有的论文源都来自一个数据库？
<jiero> gebjgd: 连想简单都不敢想就太无聊了
<gebjgd> Losses1: 费城勿扰都不要他
<jiero> Losses1: 对。世界公开数据库，真正的互联网。
 * gebjgd 看裸姐扯蛋 扯互联网
<systemf1> jiero, 想法特别，我想他是不是想让互联网自动生成搜索，哦原来如此
<Losses1> 难道是按照del的意念控制理论？XD
<gebjgd> jiero: 数据库放哪?
<gebjgd> jiero: 晕存储?
<jiero> gebjgd: 不错
<jiero> gebjgd: 类似吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 晕存储还是要公司提供啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 对啊。不要用一个公司的，类似 XMPP就好
<gebjgd> jiero: 那个公司正好也叫google
<jiero> gebjgd: ^_^
<jiero> gebjgd: 你会选择不
<gebjgd> jiero: 你搜索引擎也可以不用一个公司的啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 你傻的啊.不会选择啊?
<jiero> gebjgd: 当然，可以选拉
<gebjgd> jiero: bing(病) baidu (百毒)
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过总是用搜索引擎多无聊额
<gebjgd> jiero: 是啊.你总是搞gay多无聊
<lubcat> 。。。
<noctuorare> KDE下圖片管理是用官方的Gwenview好呢還是digiKam好？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你啊没回答我呢。 email 用啥提示音？？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我想要舒缓的结果总是不爽
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 11 日 星期日 19:27:45
<jiero> gebjgd: 又不能像铃音一样太
<gebjgd> noctuorare: 没有官方的
<lubcat> shotwell
<jiero> noctuorare:  digikam才是相片管理吧。gweniew不是管理器。
<jiero> noctuorare: 不过真的需要管理吗？
<noctuorare> jiero: 這樣。GWenview看上去有點像原來acdsee的感覺。
<jiero> noctuorare: 可以建立本地服务器管理都说
<noctuorare> lubcat: 我是KDE
<noctuorare> jiero: ……這麼複雜……
<gebjgd> noctuorare: 软件多了.用什么自己选
<jiero> noctuorare: acdsee啊。。。快10年没用了
<noctuorare> gebjgd: gwenview不是KDE SC中的嗎？算是KDE官方支持了吧。
<noctuorare> jiero: ……
<gebjgd> jiero: 好牛逼的acdsee
<gebjgd> noctuorare: kde没官方
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。我看到别人永乐
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 2011-2-9更新的qq：eva_0.4.921bugfix59？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357096 看： http://www.bjlx.org.cn/eva/ 有个2011-2-9更新的qq版本eva_0.4.921bugfix59.tar.gz 不过貌似只支持KDE～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouli0902 — 2011-12-11 19:27
<noctuorare> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> jiero: 我都没见过
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦，有盗版的。
<gebjgd> jiero: n年不用了
<jiero> gebjgd: 功能全覆盖了，根本不正常的软件
<gebjgd> jiero: 你和你炮友现在关系如何?
<gebjgd> jiero: 分手了么?
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你是我的炮友，分手吧
<lubcat> ...
<gebjgd> jiero: 你我怎么炮友,我有老婆的人
<noctuorare> 感謝，上digiKam了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我就再说你胡扯
<gebjgd> jiero: 你在袋鼠国和袋鼠乱搞的
<jiero> gebjgd: 你和细菌乱搞。。。
<mao> gebjgd: jiero 搞基啊
<jiero> mao 毛！
<gebjgd> mao: 搞猫
<gebjgd> mao: 搞mao
<jiero> mao: 你的女友是不是叫 毛毛
<gebjgd> 那我们一起来搞mao
<mao> jiero: 什么？
<mao> jiero: 你又不认识我
<jiero> mao: 铁饼烧猫毛
<mao> gebjgd: 你去搞你老婆吧，跟我捣什么乱
<gebjgd> mao: jiero喜欢搞男人
<gebjgd> jiero: 袋鼠国产gay佬
<gebjgd> mao: 袋鼠国产gay佬
<Losses1> 喂喂喂 污染环境了亲们= =
<mao> gebjgd: 我了个去，惊天大新闻
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> darren hayes就是袋鼠国的
<mao> jiero: gebjgd说的是真的哦
<gebjgd> savage garden的主唱
<gebjgd> 单飞之后就搞gay了
<gebjgd> 还结婚了
<Losses1> 嘛 同性恋在现在应该是很常见的了吧= =
<jiero> gebjgd: 听说过 http://www.alfresco.com/ ？
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Open Source Enterprise Content Management System (CMS) by Alfresco
<gebjgd> Losses1: 你也是?
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有
<Losses1> 尤其是中国男女比例严重失衡=。=
<Losses1> 据说某省男女出生比例已经达到3:1了=。=
<Losses1> 正好
<Losses1> gebjgd: = =|||喂……我没说我是
<mao> 其实吧，有一刻平常心就行了 ：-)
<distancia> 搞基万岁。
<Losses1> 对待这些人别当特殊人群对待就好了 因为我也认识一个=。=
<jiero> distancia: 你是在这个频道第一个gay么？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: http://uploadpie.com/6IhXT
<jiero> Losses1: 为什么不特殊呢。。。
<distancia> 不要这么说。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: lol
<yunfan> Losses1: 特殊是很正常 不歧视就行了 你确实特殊 难道要别人配合你撒谎？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不知道搭什么好……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 梯子
<Losses1> 他就是homosexual
<Losses1> jiero: 平常心对待就好
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 旋转楼梯
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Losses1> yunfan: 喂喂喂= =
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 向日葵
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 冰雕
<Losses1> yunfan: 现在很流行这么扣帽子么
<distancia> 今天买了一个无限套装用在Ubuntu上还是挺好用的。
<distancia> 很多功能间都能用。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那些有难度
<mao> 咱们是受过高等教育的，宽容点，有颗平常心。这个社会只要不危害他人，大家都有选择生活方式的权利 ：）
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 确实。
<hzform> ?
<jiero> mao: 你们够了吧。。。
<jiero> mao: 不讨论就是把对方当正常了。
<hzform> 各位都是做什么工作的呀？
<Losses1> mao: +1
<jiero> hzform: 无业
<jiero> hzform: 准备做UX设计。。。
<Losses1> mao: 经常和别人谈对待homosexual时被别人扣帽子 = = 有些论坛也是 没事就喜欢给别人扣帽子 我遇到被扣这种帽子的人不止一次了
<hzform> 有做linux的吗？
<jiero> hzform: 然后就是一堆工程师和测试员和五花八门的社会从事人员。
<jiero> hzform: 没有。
<gebjgd> hzform: 什么叫作linux
<jiero> hzform: 我也可以做linux
<Losses1> 真是的= =
<hzform> linux工程师
<jiero> hzform: 什么是linux工程师？
<jiero> lol
<hzform> 或者linux开发
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> hzform: 我是
<hzform> 哦
<hzform> 工作忙吗？
<gebjgd> hzform: 忙
<gebjgd> hzform: 跟项目.不忙也忙
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 服务器关了？
<hzform> O:-)
<jiero> gebjgd: 你什么项目？
<gebjgd> jiero: 我从来就没停过项目
<gebjgd> jiero: 瑞士的strellson
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<gebjgd> jiero: 米国的walgreens orlando
<gebjgd> jiero: 之后是chiago
<jiero> gebjgd: 好多。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你们竞争者不多么。。。
<hzform> 同问
<gebjgd> jiero: ssi schäfer
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有竞争者
<lubcat> !!!
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: 果然。。。这次听闻的也是这样。
<gebjgd> jiero: 大鱼吃小鱼
<gebjgd> jiero: 我们公司就是小鱼.被总公司收购了
<jiero> gebjgd: 倒不是，某人自己搞公司搞项目，也没被收购
<gebjgd> jiero: 做不下去
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> jiero: 客户很看牌子
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。那家伙已经设置好自己的牌子了。还有n个自己维护/过的项目。算可以刷大牌的
<[ub]> 新 软件推荐 • 专吃词典的软件一一星级译王3.0.3 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357099 菜鸟很痛苦很绝望很失败 星级译王3.0.3编译了30多次还没成功 真够郁闷 头晕 如果网上有现成的deb包 谁愿意编译软件啊 "编译软件 苦海无边 回头是岸 阿弥陀佛..."不知是谁 反正迷迷糊糊有一个声音 也许是错觉吧 好吧 我就暂时回头吧  ...
<gebjgd> jiero: 那个家伙?
<jiero> gebjgd: 如果没有这样的还是商业品牌更需要
<gebjgd> jiero: 分行业
<jiero> gebjgd: 我记不住名字的某人。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我们这行业是有钱
<gebjgd> jiero: 但是累
<gebjgd> jiero: 出差 加班 项目
<jiero> gebjgd: 享乐其中的。。。
<Wmgapdj>  
<gebjgd> jiero: 35岁后绝对不干了
<lubcat> 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。35岁以后你可以加一个 open source foundation当board of director
<gebjgd> jiero: 我有德国同事已经跳槽了
<lubcat> 不干管理  技术做不到底的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 开溜了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 小公司很悲呢
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 服务器没了？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 在啊
<Losses1> 嘛 各位都是专门研究什么的～
<jiero> 78.50.191.205:3000 alvin_rxg 对吗？
<alvin_rxg> 对啊
<jiero> Losses1: 研究怎么好玩的
<lubcat> 研究各种研究的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 30000
<alvin_rxg> 3万
<gebjgd> jiero: 也不是
<gebjgd> jiero: 小公司有小公司的好处
<gebjgd> jiero: 自由.你能进步
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我少输入了
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。作为员工来说
<gebjgd> jiero: 但是年纪大了就不该去小公司
<gebjgd> jiero: 大公司适合40岁以上去
<gebjgd> jiero: 轻松.你就做你的事情
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。这么说大公司都是老人和工人了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 进不去了
<gebjgd> jiero: 我有同学就是去的大公司
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 算
<gebjgd> jiero: 无聊
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<jiero> gebjgd: 那是工人
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么工人?
<jiero> gebjgd: 只工作的人。
<Xinren> 你们在电脑上聊吗
<gebjgd> jiero: 你傻啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> jiero: 你编程也是那么多钱
<jiero> gebjgd: 我确实傻
<gebjgd> jiero: 你带项目累些能多赚点
<gebjgd> jiero: 撑不死你 饿不死你的
<gebjgd> jiero: 谁好好干啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 基本上都是年轻人忙.年纪大的天天朝九晚五
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 重启了下 server
<gebjgd> jiero: 除非是自己的公司
<jiero> gebjgd: 额。是。
<Xinren> 这是什么地方阿
<gebjgd> jiero: 发达国家更是这样
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  timeout
<jiero> Xinren: irc
<alvin_rxg> hmmm
<Xinren> 第一次接触，很新鲜
<gebjgd> Xinren: 泥土了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 可以的吧……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 地址1.。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 11 日 星期日 20:02:08
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 78.50.191.205
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 网络障碍严重啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那哪里可以去开个服务器呢？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  ping 倒是只有 401ms
<jiero> 跟google无差异
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不知到呢。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抽assault cube
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你竟然玩 fps
<gebjgd> jiero: 只玩assault cube
<jiero> gebjgd: 你可一下载机甲战士之类的玩
<Kandu> jiero: metal max 是吧
<jiero> Kandu:  没玩那 我说 Mech Warrior
<jiero> Kandu: 买了 11个耳机。准备开卖
<[ub]> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu的ADSL连接是一击脱离的吗…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357100 直接用系统托盘的networkmanagement设置好ADSL，连接可以了，重启，连不了，再重启又自动连了，再再重启又连不了…… 求解决方法，或者更可靠的方法（又长又臭的命令就算了，我记不了的） 统计信息: 发表于 由 ark12211 — 2011-12-11 20:04
<gebjgd> jiero: 技嘉战士?
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么类型的?
<gebjgd> jiero: 夹鸡鸡战士?
<gebjgd> jiero: 听起来就疼
<jiero> gebjgd: 去玩雷曼。。。
<adagio> 哇，有毛搞错啊？为毛把我封了？
<kiss_kill> rp
<adagio> 来人啊～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<adagio> 有喘气的没有啊～～～～～
<lubcat> 八哥。。。
<snugglecat> adagio, 你谁啊
<lubcat> lol
<kiss_kill> 无语
<adagio> 六月飞雪啊～～～～～～～～～～～
<snugglecat> 该封
<adagio> 好吧，现在12月……
<snugglecat> 还六月飞雪
<lubcat> 不是解了么。
<adagio> 我KAO，为毛
<adagio> 说来听听
<lubcat> 就是这个   毛
<wzssyqa> 如何用正则从一行字符串中，提取符合正则的那一部分
<adagio> 啥毛
<wzssyqa> 用shell，grep， sed ，awk均可
<snugglecat> 你不是说现在寃么
<snugglecat> adagio, 不被抓就好了
<adagio> 莫名其妙
<gebjgd> adagio: 大38
<gebjgd> adagio: ?
<adagio> 是不是死EE？
<gebjgd> adagio: 大38姐
<kiss_kill> ee不再把？
<snugglecat> 现在在 GCD 党的领导下， 是个最好的时代， 怎么能说六月飞霜
<adagio> iGoogle，出来！！！！！！
<kiss_kill> gcd广大人民群众是不知道的
<kiss_kill> 只认为是要访问的网站挂了
<snugglecat> 怎么删除 gtk3 啊， 在 arch 中
<CyrusYzGTt> 刪除 gnome3
<snugglecat> arch 怎么删
<kiss_kill> 好像木有办法，arch里面默认的gnome就是3.2已经删掉了。
<snugglecat> pacman -R gnome？？？
<kiss_kill> 除非你用kde
<lubcat> adagio
<adagio> 干啥？
<lubcat> 	用户解禁 » adagio
<snugglecat> 我用 openbox
<kiss_kill> openbox
<kiss_kill> 需要gnome的库支持
<adagio> 对啊对啊
<snugglecat> mmfei, ??? 菲妹妹???
<snugglecat> 不需要啊
<adagio> 快点帮忙a～！～～～～～
<lubcat> adagio  2011-12-11 7:42
<lubcat> 解过了
<adagio> 我进不去啊～～～
<snugglecat> pacman -R gnome
<kiss_kill> 对 这个就是删除
<adagio> 哭啊～～～～～～～
<adagio> lubcat: 快帮忙啊～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<snugglecat> 提示 :: gdm: requires gnome-session gnome-settings-daemon ............
<snugglecat> 好多啊
<kiss_kill> google
<adagio> 好啥，不好
<snugglecat> 怎么办啊
<adagio> 不知道
<adagio> 12月飞雪啊～～～～
<snugglecat> 不想要  gnome3 啊。 gdm 怎么办
<adagio> 两个6月啊～～～～
<lubcat> ......
<adagio> 哇，进去了！！！
<adagio> lubcat: 谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢
<adagio> 你太好了
<adagio> 亲一口
<kiss_kill> 进什么阿？
<adagio> 我找那疯狗算账去
<lubcat> 八哥 毛啊毛的说  估计让人家不爽了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: lxdm
<gebjgd> snugglecat: kdm lightdm
<adagio> 谁不爽？
<lubcat> 头上插羽毛
<adagio> 晕死，找不到
<lubcat> 投票
<adagio> KAO，想想就这鸟
<lubcat> LOL
<gebjgd> 毛3八
<gebjgd> 我天天说毛都没事
<adagio> 毛咋啦？
<adagio> 就是A
<snugglecat> 哦
<lubcat> 前头加点 xx毛的
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 谢了
<adagio> 难道他死EE没毛？
<lubcat> XD.....
<gebjgd> 孟非也上irc
<gebjgd> 牛了
<gebjgd> 改名叫 lejia
<gebjgd> jiero: 你改名叫 huanghan
<lubcat> 。。。。现场直播么。。。要
<gebjgd> lubcat: 一号男嘉宾
<lubcat> ......我去换个主题  回聊
<gebjgd> lubcat: 撸吧 猫
<mao> 孟非上irc???
<gebjgd> lubcat: 好名字
<lubcat> lubuntu 鲁吧，兔
<sarrow> 如何使用xchat登录这里？
<sarrow> 是服务器没有加对吗？
<mao> sarrow: 你不是已经在频道了吗
<sarrow> 我用的网页。
<snugglecat> sarrow, 编辑 Network
<sarrow> 我把 webchat.freenode.net 加入列表了。
<sarrow> 然后点击连接。
<kiss_kill> 直接修改一个就行了
<sarrow> 然后滚动条，就一直中那里晃。
<ninjaAtomCat> sarrow 不是有个让你输入登陆密码么
<kiss_kill> 把webchat.freenode.net 改为 irc.freenode.net
<ninjaAtomCat> 或者进去后， 输入  /msg nickserv identify <你的密码>
<kiss_kill> 他设密码了？
<ninjaAtomCat> 设了吧， 要不怎么说登入
<jiero> adagio: 哦。原来你来了
<adagio> jiero: 你贵姓啊
<sarrow> 晕了。修改为irc.freenode.net ，再连接；那个条，还是一直晃。
<jiero> adagio: 大三八找找
<adagio> ？
<adagio> 找毛？
<adagio> adam8157?
<jiero> adagio: 姓luo
<kiss_kill> 提示什么？
<gebjgd> 裸姐的luo
<adagio> ……
<adagio> 我姓焦
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你叫啥？
<ninjaAtomCat> 焦裕禄???
<lubcat> ，，，，
<gebjgd> jiero: 我性饥渴
<jiero> adagio: 是么。。。第一次知道啊。
<adagio> 焦佩
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。滚。。。
<adagio> 好
<adagio> 我滚了
<jiero> adagio。。。
<adagio> 找死EE去
<jiero> adagio: 常来挂irc啊
<gebjgd> 很想去游泳
<gebjgd> 看德国妹子
<adagio> 你大爷的，今天论坛上全是死人
<adagio> 没人回帖a
<lubcat> 德国妹子 貌似很强
<jiero> adagio: 人死可以浮生呢
<gebjgd> lubcat: 18下的很不错
<lubcat> gebjgd: 这我不懂
<jiero> gebjgd:喜欢违法举动？
<gebjgd> lubcat: 皮肤又好又年轻
<adagio> jiero: 我只有找死EE才会来这里
<sarrow_> 进来了。原来freenode，就在网络列表里面。我自己还笨的来去加一个。加一个还搞不定。
<jiero> adagio:  :(
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
<lubcat> sarrow 。。
<adagio> lubcat: 再啃一口你，走了～
<lubcat> 走好~~
<jiero> adagio: 八哥留下个硬盘
<adagio> 过来拿
<sarrow_> 这地方，真是够简陋的。
<sarrow_> 哪位好心人，帮个忙 “ctags与系统头文件划分”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=357048］
<[ub]> sarrow_ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ctags与系统头文件划分
<lubcat> 学脚本吧
<sarrow_> lubcat，你这名字是光猫的意思吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我覺得是 庫貓的意思
<sarrow_> 你说，学脚本，难道没有现成一点的方案吗？
<sarrow_> 我描述的问题，应该有一点历史了吧？ 难道还要造轮子？
<Kandu> sarrow_: 比如 ctags `dpkg -L libqt4-dev | grep ".h$"`
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 为啥找不到terminal，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357109 安装的11.10版本，可是进入系统后找不到应用程序，也找不到终端而无法进入命令行。安装的软件都不知道安装到哪里去了。求解，谢谢，小弟第一次发帖，请大哥们海涵。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mahoon — 2011-12-11 21:05
<sarrow_> qt,等大库，好像是将自己的头文件单独放中一个文件夹里面的——这种情况，我能解决。
<sarrow_> 主要是哪些已经揉在一起的头文件。
<Kandu> sarrow_: 呃，你不懂基本的命令麼？
<sarrow_> 基本的指令，只能说懂一些。
<sarrow_> 比方说，我要将C 语言的头文件，单独抽出来，然后建立标签。
<Kandu> sarrow_: 那就把我剛給的命令 libqt4-dev 換成你裝有的庫的名字就好了
<sarrow_> 那如何查自己装了哪些库呢？没办法，这些东西，我还真不清楚。
<sarrow_> 我的vim脚本还算行，sh脚本能看懂，编写一些简单的。
<sarrow_> 对你们来说，可能是常识性的东西，我可能真不懂。一直都是中windows下面混的。
<Kandu> sarrow_: 要開發什麼，一般都自己裝的吧，這樣查已裝的好了 aptitude search "~idev"
<sarrow_> 呵呵，我自己装了些啥都不记得了。
<sarrow_> 感谢；可用。就是内容有点多。
<adagio> 该死的，原来死EE是个缩头乌龟
<adagio> 不敢出来单挑
<adagio> 只敢暗中删帖子，封人
<adagio> 连短信都不敢回
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<adagio> 可怜我喊破嗓子也没人
<mao> 掐架了？
<adagio> 我懒得跟他掐
<adagio> 就一娘们
<sarrow_> 她难道是男的吗？
<adagio> 发三个短信都不敢放个屁
<sarrow_> 一直认为她是女的。
<adagio> 老子等半天连个屁都没闻到
<adagio> 没劲
<sarrow_> 呵呵，你这不是连自己也骂了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 圍觀
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10的嵌入式mini2440开发环境创建 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357113 现在总结一下，新人发帖。欢迎大侠前来拍砖！ 一、准备工作： 1、将光盘上的linux文件中的压缩包准备好 2、先给你的乌班图安装上samba服务器吧，总感觉这个比那个共享文档好用。具体步骤，点 http://apps.hi.baidu.com/share/detail/500799 ...
<gebjgd> adagio: 还在迷恋论坛
<gebjgd> adagio: 你的生活太无聊了
<gebjgd> adagio: 你需要性party 群交
 * cfy 21:44:50 up 5 days,  6:57,  6 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.04, 0.05
<silent870> 求指导
<ZWQ> ......
<silent870> how to use it?
<sarrow_> “ how to use it? ” use what？
<silent870> IRC
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 英文。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我要一直suspend,不关机,累计uptime
<silent870> 靠，还是说中文吧
<gebjgd> silent870: 怎么用qq?
<gebjgd> silent870: how to use it?
<silent870> What is qq?
<gebjgd> silent870: 妻妾
<silent870> 怎么注册固定帐号？
<silent870> 怎么注册固定帐号？
<Ml_hoo> english not good£¬but Chinese.........
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 感嘆 語言的
<cfy> fill-column
<Kandu> cfy: ramhost 又抽風了..
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu 10.04后，在火狐下无法显示中文，会不会是显卡问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357117 我已经上图了，具体请大家指教，会不会是显卡问题？ 谢谢各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 duckwang — 2011-12-11 22:07
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: google map，从A到B和从B到A所需时间不一样。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 你忘了，， 地球會 自轉  公轉 ，， 太陽也會 自轉 公轉，， 還有 月球。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 全部都不一样。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 還有 時區的 細微差別 也不同 計算也不同
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，路程除以速度么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 好吧，， 其實 這只是簡單 破撇除 其他因素的算法，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 還有 G 還有 地形， 氣候 ，， 車輛的狀態，， etc.. 多的是
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。google map计算，还考虑这么多啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯 ，還有 交通情況。。 嗯，  可能吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 還有交通標誌的指示是不同的，可能有的地方是單向的，， 也要計算在內
<Kandu> 還要考慮 CyrusYzGTt 大師發功的影響 lol
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这个可以
<cfy> Kandu: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,額
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357122 vbox无法安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsjwww — 2011-12-11 22:18
<yunfan> 今天居然把个老外给逗了好长一阵
<lyle2000w> 问下有人知道如何在ubuntu中设置窗体透明么？
<lyle2000w> 问下有人知道如何在ubuntu中设置窗体透明么？
<lubcat> wash wash and go to bed
<lotcor```> ....
<nikerlong> 你们都用什么TEX啊？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 好像我 1GB 的流量用完了...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 好快
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 两个星期了
<alvin_rxg> 还行
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不知道是真的用完了还是网络不稳定
<alvin_rxg> 没可以查询的地方吗？
<Jagdwurst> 没
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> 我除了输入 captcha, 和看了两页  wikipedia, 其它时候连图片都没打开过
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> 大概是刚才到 windows 下用了一会儿 visual studio。 杀毒软件自动更新，耗了许多流量
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> windows 那个就很难控制了
<Jagdwurst> 或者 windows 下上扣扣的时候， 扣扣也会扣点流量
<Jagdwurst> 抠抠
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> @@
<Jagdwurst> €€
<lubcat> this time really wash wash and go to bed..
<gebjgd> Eierpunsch 真难喝
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 在干啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 看电视
<flh> hi
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍘ 
<Jagdwurst> ………太幸福了，有电视看..
<alvin_rxg> 好电视时间还没到
<lubcat> hi
<xiang_> hi
<[ub]> lubcat, 好  ㍘ 
<flh> hao hao bu
<gebjgd> 德国也没有spring break 无聊啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你就需要这样的
<alvin_rxg> spring break 是啥
<gebjgd> 你爱的东西
<alvin_rxg> 我爱啥了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 女人
<alvin_rxg> 不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: spring break对于你来说再适合不过了
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<gebjgd> wiki
<alvin_rxg> 没 wiki
<Jagdwurst> 吃kiwi中...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你参加过spring break了么
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么东西？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你这也不知道? 难怪你还是处男
<ofan> gebjgd: 干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 咱俩都是火星人，只有 gebjgd 是地球人
<gebjgd> ofan: 米国的spring break, 少男少女的最爱
<gebjgd> ofan: 沙滩狂欢 1周到2周
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道.. 在哪？
<gebjgd> ofan: 性 酒 派对
<gebjgd> ofan: wikipedia
<gebjgd> ofan: 你这都不知道? 一看就没看完friends
<alvin_rxg> friends 是啥？
<edwardsli> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 六人行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你好土
<edwardsli> ...
<alvin_rxg> 我好土，我好土
<Jagdwurst> 你好水
<ofan> gebjgd: 就是放假嘛
<ofan> florida有点远啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我正好赶上....
<ofan> gebjgd: 你要去？
<gebjgd> ofan: orlando
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  audacious 什么时候变成不保存 playlist 了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 设置下
<Jagdwurst> 哪?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我这里保存啊
<Jagdwurst> 关掉再试
<Jagdwurst> ...它就是不保存
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 怎么设置?   我记得以前是保存的，和 winamp 一样
<Ein-lio> http://imagebin.org/188072
<alvin_rxg> 肚子饿了，吃布丁
<alvin_rxg> Ein-lio: 好图
<Ein-lio> 我现在是opera忠实用户。
<Ein-lio> http://imagebin.org/188050 预祝圣诞快乐～
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: arch的可以啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 手动导出
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 手动导出还有啥意义..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 可是我这里没有问题啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 版本?
<Jagdwurst> 3.1.1
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一样
<Jagdwurst> 算了，不折腾了，继续用 amarok
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  audacious 打开一个文件夹，要等半天...
<alvin_rxg> N24 看不下去了，太恶心了
<Jagdwurst> 啥?
<Jagdwurst> gstreamer-ffmpeg 居然不能解 flac。 奇了怪了
<gebjgd> 从来没用过FLAC
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 最近在做啥 onlinejudge 呢？我无聊了，也想玩玩
<ofan> Jagdwurst: project eular
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: å°± spoj
<ofan> 难度大的挑战poj
 * Gum1 
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 啥具体的题，一起做
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 一人做无聊..
<Jagdwurst> ofan:  个人认为 euler 比　spoj 难度大...
<ofan> Jagdwurst: euler没有时间限制，不会tle之类的
<ofan> Jagdwurst: spoj简单题卡时间卡的很紧
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 只要找对算法，都不会 tle。算不对，没有时间限制，但有可能计算１０年都算不出来
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 而且spoj要过很多测试数据，euler只要个结果就行
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 只要不用 branfuck, spoj　很少能tle 的...
<Jagdwurst> ……………
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 我用c经常tle,虽然不是最优解，但速度都是1s以内
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 我都争取 class 的题时间排第一。　非 class 题也要挤到第一页
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 不tle基本都能排上
<ofan> 除非题太水
<Jagdwurst> tle 没那么严重吧...
<Jagdwurst> 我几乎没几次超过 time limit 的
<Jagdwurst> 而且还用 haskell 居多
<ofan> Jagdwurst: haskell估计时间限制长
<Jagdwurst> 屁
<Jagdwurst> 一样的
<ofan> 用java也行，c/c++的卡的很严
<ofan> java,python也能一样？
<Jagdwurst> 一样..
<Jagdwurst> 又不是以前的同济
<Jagdwurst> java * 20 倍
<Jagdwurst> 刚说话间看了一下，之前排第一的那几题许多被别人超了……
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 啥题
<Jagdwurst> 莫非它丫硬件升级了..
<ofan> java不可能一样，否则谁还敢用
<Jagdwurst> 比如这题，https://www.spoj.pl/ranks/CMEXPR/　　
<ofan> 跑几个不就tle了
<Jagdwurst> java 开了jit 还是很快的
<Jagdwurst> 只要内存动作不太大，很有可能比　c++ 快
<ofan> 不太可能，除非c++写的太烂了
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵，不一定
<Jagdwurst> java　开了 jit 后，计算上己经没有多少 overhead 了。
<ofan> 有种快是因为java标准库都c++写的，优化上比你手写要好的多
<Jagdwurst> https://www.spoj.pl/ranks/NFACTOR/   这题还是第一 :D
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 呵呵，不一定哦。
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 看你内存使用就暴露了
<Jagdwurst> 很大一剖分是 rtl 的内存，应该
<ofan> 别的就几M
<Jagdwurst> 没看到用 C 的都很大?
<ofan> blashyrkh accepted 1.87 2.6M
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 11题做了没有
<Jagdwurst> 做了
<Jagdwurst> haskell 的
<Jagdwurst> Factorial	 accepted	
<Jagdwurst> edit  run	 0.23	 1.6M	
<Jagdwurst> 记错了，C的
<ofan> 我用c的tle
<Jagdwurst> 0,23ms
<Jagdwurst> 看排在前面的人太多了，就懒的优化了
<ofan> 难道要打表？
<Jagdwurst> 看了一下纪录，　haskell 用了 4秒，c 用了 0,23ms
<Jagdwurst> 忘了是啥内容了
<Jagdwurst> 不用啊，　帯上两个 #include 就19 行的　c 代码
<Jagdwurst> 其中申请变量还用了 3 行
<ofan> 没空行？
<ofan> 不带空行我的20
<Jagdwurst> 不比行数..
<Jagdwurst> 帯上空行 20 行
<Jagdwurst> haskell 帯上两行空行 = 13 行
<Jagdwurst> 哦，想起来了，这题
<Jagdwurst> ofan: https://www.spoj.pl/ranks/BOCOMP/  前三都是我，哈哈哈
<Jagdwurs1> 又断网了，连ppp都挂了
<gebjgd> 睡醒l额
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: webqq丢消息严重
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我刚知道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你可以去骂  ChinaNetCom11-0-0-0-grtpaopx2.red.telefonica-wholesale.net
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎不是网络的问题
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是webqq的问题
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 家里给留了消息.我根本没收到
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 还不如打电话呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么打电话?
<alvin_rxg> 让他们响你电话，你 sip 回去呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是上班的时候呢?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 或者夜里的时候呢?
<alvin_rxg> 夜里可能吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就是了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> linuxqq
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: webqq又打不开了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门.我这里就是fx很卡
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: linuxqq 也常常掉信息
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 额.......
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 看来要开3台机器才能满足娱乐要求了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 发邮件就行了，用神马抠抠
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没办法.国内就是喜欢用qq
<[ub]>  06:34
<larry00> welcome to back 各位
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-03
<blueapple_> 请问有人在吗
<roylez> blueapple_: 没人
<blueapple_> 。。。
<blueapple_> 终于可以和大天朝的人说话了啊
<roylez> 你在兲朝以外？
<blueapple_> 请问下。。。
<roylez> blueapple_: 可以汇美元么...
<blueapple_> KDE IM CONtacts 怎么用啊
<blueapple_> 你的想法很好。。。
<blueapple_> 可惜我是穷人。。。
<roylez> blueapple_: 不知道，5年多没用KDE了
<blueapple_> 连RMB都没有。。。
<blueapple_> 唉。。。
<blueapple_> GNOME有那么好吗
<roylez> blueapple_: 我用 awesome
<blueapple_> 这个好吗
<blueapple_> 这个好像是新的桌面
<roylez> 上手不容易，配好了就可以不操心了
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<roylez> jusss: 你好早啊
<jusss> roylez: 嗯
<jusss> roylez: 今天回学校
<jusss> roylez: 心情很不好
<roylez> jusss: 最喜欢看学生娃受虐了
<jusss> roylez: 你心里有阴影
<jusss> 烦死这种生活了
<jusss> 讨厌跟某些人一起生活
<steven1> hi
<kk> steven1, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<buysz> 早
<zhwind> 早
<steven1> kk: hi
<kk> steven1, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<gendo> hi
<kk> gendo, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<roylez> jusss: 宿舍里的基友？
<david_wu> 擦，又是一天。下大雪了。
<jusss> roylez: 不是
<jusss> ri
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有木有类似于会声会影的视频编辑软件：要支持当前主流格式…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394545 linux下有哪些强大的视频处理软件？要求能渲染等等，支持rmvb.mkv等格式的，大家推荐一下，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 天帝师 — 2012-12-03 8:39  …
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/237957
<roylez> iGoogle: 神早
<iGoogle> roylez:
<roylez> iGoogle: 给送点银子我过年吧
<iGoogle> roylez: 你个富翁。这么抠门。还问我要。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那么早？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 7点起的，家里没事做了
<iGoogle> 今年要是下大雪，明年就可以猛得利。
<cfy> 为啥？
<iGoogle> 瑞雪啊
<cfy> 瑞雪兆丰年？
<iGoogle> 是哦
<iGoogle> 正义的挣钱，不要贪污。
<roylez> iGoogle: 神撒钱给我
<iGoogle> 现在世道贪污太多了。
<iGoogle> 我下雪给你吧
<gendo> hi
<kk> gendo, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<roylez> iGoogle: 还没下，骗人
<iGoogle> roylez: 开始不是贴图了？你没看？
<iGoogle> 要时机的啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 先在温州下
<user8888> hi
<kk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<badegg> hi
<kk> badegg, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<hamo> roylez: 哟哟哟
<hamo> roylez: 您都开始写js了...
<roylez> hamo: 挖了擦的
<roylez> hamo: 你妹子的，一个周末都找不到
<roylez> hamo: skype
<hamo> roylez: 稍等啊
<adam8157> roylez: hamo ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你们这层ip还有么
<imtxc_> hamo: roylez 连续灭团两次，攒的忠诚败完了……
<imtxc_> 灭团好惨啊，掉的比一半还多……
<hamo> adam8157:  ...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: what?
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 游戏 whipper+
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: ...
<MeaCulpa> 团灭是啥，就是一堆人都废了？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 就是一死死一团
<roylez> imtxc_: 忠诚最高1000点，i该卖就卖
<imtxc_> roylez: 我从1000降价到了100多点儿
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 派出去了3个人，没一个或者回来，就被灭团了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: 网页游戏啊
<imtxc_> 郁闷了。
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 手机小游戏
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: 想起我早年EQ的时候，团灭近百人...
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: ......
<imtxc_> 求推荐好玩的网页游戏
<imtxc_> hamo: 原来全死了掉忠诚 75%, 那是不是说单个出去冒险比较稳妥，就算全死了，每个只掉50%
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 大佬
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 乖.
<hamo> imtxc_: 团灭了就不玩了...
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 在家你不好好睡觉这么早起来要死啊？
<hamo> bye_bye: 壕
<huntxu> hamo: roylez imtxc_ 啥游戲....
<hamo> huntxu: 看多撸
<imtxc_> huntxu: whipper+
<huntxu> hamo: 嚕蛤蟆
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我八点就起来了.
<bye_bye> hamo: 早, 色蛤蟆.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 大佬有学生证么
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 屁话, 肯定有.
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸你来啦
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 帮忙刷张过年回家的车票吧……
<bluezd> adam8157: 来了～～～～
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 乘车区间不一样的.
<hamo> adam8157: 你蛋痛了？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 况且, 老子也要学生票的, 一年只能刷四张.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 没关系，学生票可以提前买，区间不一样大不了上车补钱
<adam8157> hamo: 咳咳
<hamo> 。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你就扯吧.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: P啊，报亭可以充磁条的。
<huntxu> hamo: 市場裏說沒有英文的？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 两个都不可能. 学生票和正常的票是同一天出的.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你回家的时候, 还得要我的学生证才能出票.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 怎么扯了，我去年就是借别人的学生证买的
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你没有学生证, 怎么出票?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 借的啊
<hamo> huntxu: 去豌豆夹下
 * adam8157 擦, kuaidi100真好用
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你能出票的时候, 我在广州呀
<huntxu> hamo: 。。。從來不去
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 你什么时候去广州？
<hamo> adam8157: 壕你又败东西了？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 周四
<hamo> huntxu: 找主席给你发
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 擦
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你不是头过年才回家吗?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 对啊
<adam8157> hamo: 给我姐的快递, 还有p姐的kindle
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 那我再倒哪弄个吧
<hamo> adam8157: 你的脑呢？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 能便宜多少.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 能便宜多少?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 能便宜硬座的一半，主要是能提前一个月买
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 上次我是提前一个多月买的
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 出票比普通票要早的多
 * hamo 苹果好贵...
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我每年买四次, 就没遇到过....
 * hamo 早知道跟壕海淘tp了...T_T
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 骗你干什么啊
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 真的不行的... 不知道为啥你的可以...
<adam8157> hamo: 现在买来的及, 特快线运费400多, 但是三天就到了
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你现在去12306, 能刷到下个月的学生票?
<hamo> adam8157: 不是黑色星期五啊
<bye_bye> hamo: 你是说TouchPad吧?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 不是，学生票有时间的，只能寒假暑假嘛
<hamo> bye_bye: 不是..thinkpad...就壕买的那个
<bye_bye> hamo: 哦, 你说壕呀. 你能跟壕买情侣tp?
<hamo> bye_bye: ...
<hamo> bye_bye: 你妹妹
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我擦, 要么就是我不知道, 反正我和我同学都不行...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我用的你的irssi配置 怎么看别人@过我的记录?
<adam8157> hamo: 美行常年有折扣
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这客户端是一天到晚挂服务器上的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 翻log文件  或者/lastlog jyf
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 已经被你覆盖了！！！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 能不能带参数的? lastlog
<adam8157> jyfl987: log文件 grep "jyf"  或者 /lastlog "jyf"
<adam8157> jyfl987: 参数就是你要搜的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥叫被我覆盖 =,=
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你在这频道@我了 用lastlog就翻到你了
<adam8157> jyfl987: o
<jyfl987> hell 我是想看看谁在频道里@我了 结果看不到了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你没log?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你什么客户端？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: irssi
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 手动去grep好挫
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: irssi默认log目录是~/irclogs
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 挫么？我一直开了个tail在grep自己...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我知道呢 我想搞个命令 可以在我第二天来的时候 看看谁@过我了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你好挫
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: grep咯... grep自己名字定期email
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们写shell的应该叫 shill
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这不是shell...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 都是shell工具嘛
<MeaCulpa> if ... fi 那叫shell... 这叫coreutils, 你好挫
<cfy> ....
<cfy> jyfl987: reverse search不就有了？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一般面试的时候一摸就知道那人熟不熟shell...你这类我就判定为【道听途说】型
<cfy> jyfl987: 你上次说的我的都不敢@你了。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一摸...
<jyfl987> cfy: 还要手动去搞  很挫
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我确实是道听途说的
<adam8157> hamo: 64G的ssd要500多... 我还是再等等吧
<hamo> adam8157: 你为啥要上sdd?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们就是要找道听途说的...
<huntxu> adam8157: 64的哪有那麽貴？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个就是我们程序员跟你们运维的区别了 什么都想做个功能出来 lol
<MeaCulpa> hamo: adam8157 同问，Linux用户要ssd干啥...
<bye_bye> adam8157: 直接256g的, 1k
<adam8157> huntxu: mSATA的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo å¿«
<huntxu> adam8157: 奇葩接口
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没内存快
<ofan> SSD +1
<hamo> adam8157: 快？
<jyfl987> 其实我是想 配置里弄个hook 有人@的时候另发一份到特殊的log里
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 给我一段实现脚本
<huntxu> adam8157: amazon.cn一直沒貨，128G 700以內了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以前有基于RAM的SSD, 现在市面上似乎少了，哎
<adam8157> jyfl987: 靠, 只有几行而已
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Flash弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自己写grep到cron嘛...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 别买ssd   断电非易失型的内存都出来了 你再买ssd就悲剧了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 写perl让我觉得挫 何况我都忘语法了
<MeaCulpa> 或者反过来，直接用ii上irc...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个早着呢
<jyfl987> ii是个好想法 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不会的 估计就一两年 这种东西用途太大了
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 投入实际使用要很久的.
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 就跟核电池在实验室里也有了, 但是你的笔记本还是锂聚合物电池.
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 要都写速度，怎么说都是RAM安逸，数据还是存硬盘啊
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 不对, 是锂离子电池.
<MeaCulpa> SSD里面的数据你们敢不备份么？
<MeaCulpa> SSD里面的数据如果要备份，还不如RAM...
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 我说的是内存 额 两码事
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 其实, 硬盘的数据, 我也不敢不备份...
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 所以嘛...就应该用RAM做SSD, 自带电源
 * bye_bye 配置一丢, emacs党直接哭死....
<cfy> bye_bye: github...
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 恩, 贵...
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, u
<bye_bye> cfy: u盘.
<cfy> bye_bye: 升级到opencv2.4.3.直接好了。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 用核能么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 以后亚马逊自己搞个核电站 然后陪上RAM clound
<MeaCulpa> 而且有意思的是，有读写的时候，RAM比硬盘和Flash都健壮
<jyfl987> cloud
<bye_bye> cfy: gaoji.
<imtxc_> 唉 SSD 好贵啊
<cfy> bye_bye: 很神奇的是，time make
<cfy> bye_bye: 最后竟然没有time的信息。。。
<hamo> bye_bye: 表示我不会哭
<imtxc_> 128G的，又没空间装电影电视剧啥的……
<bye_bye> cfy: lol, 太久了, time等不急了.
<hamo> bye_bye: 反正我也没多少配置
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 都是自带刷新的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: RAM的问题只是不通电的时候没数据，通电的时候，电压不稳或环境恶劣，其耐受度反而超过磁盘和Flash
<bye_bye> hamo: 你是homo党, 不是emacs党.
<hamo> bye_bye: 你妹妹
 * hamo 能想到买ssd的都是壕！同意的+1
<cfy> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa> hamo: +1
<bye_bye> hamo: -1
<cfy> hamo: 你想买air....air就是ssd阿。。。
<cfy> hamo: 壕
<hamo> cfy: 单独买ssd的
<bye_bye> hamo: 壕
<hamo> cfy: 只有蛋蛋壕这种...
<MeaCulpa> Windows Vista+ 也有tmpfs吧我记得？
<amosk> hamo, 我有ssd  :)
<MeaCulpa> Windows Vista+ 也有tmpfs吧我记得？有tmpfs还要SSD做甚...
<hamo> amosk: lol
<bye_bye> hamo: 怎么看主板支持的最大内存是多少?
 * MeaCulpa 哦，不过windows目录很多写死了，不能乱放tmpfs
<hamo> bye_bye: 主板？翻厂商的手册
<bye_bye> hamo: 懒得.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 快速休眠？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不是，我记得可以直接tmpfs, 内存当硬盘用，和linux一样，我上次看到人家这么用的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 电容的 不是不怎么好么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有个工具可以帮你在win下用内存做硬盘 我4过
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有了ssd可以快速休眠
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 一直有。不灵活的。95就有
<hamo> iGoogle: 拜神
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦，我用不着
<iGoogle> 专门的软件
<iGoogle> hamo: road
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 哦
<jyfl987> cfy: 今天怎么就来了呢
<cfy> jyfl987: 我？
<cfy> jyfl987: 反正就挂机嘛
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 掌上明珠 这个公司靠谱不?
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 你同行.
<iGoogle> 27xx时代，我们就卖过掉电保存的ram了。
<hamo> iGoogle: 内存上装个电池？
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<iGoogle> 不是你理解的内存，是ram
<iGoogle> 不动态刷新的
<cfy> srama
<jyfl987> cfy: 以前你也挂机 但是没响应啊 现在居然主动吐信息了
<cfy> sram阿
<iGoogle> 62 64系列
<cfy> iGoogle: 多大？
<hamo> cfy: 敢问神的年龄...
<hamo> adam8157: 城管呢？
<iGoogle> 单片上用的。很小的
<cfy> hamo: ......
<iGoogle> 国内没工艺做大的
<cfy> hamo: 你老想歪
 * hamo lol
<iGoogle> hamo: road road
 * hamo road?
<cfy> iGoogle: 毕业设计真蛋疼。。。
<iGoogle> 额。忘记了。 royle...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee当时做了啥毕业设计？
<iGoogle> hamo: toad toad
<hamo> iGoogle: 弱爆神
<iGoogle> cfy: 一个机械臂
<cfy> iGoogle: 高级
<hamo> iGoogle: 神哪个学校的啊？
<huntxu> 神的大學那是20年前啊...
<iGoogle> 测试20种交流发电机的
<iGoogle> hamo: 不告诉你
<hamo> 。。。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 湖南嘛，能有啥大學...
<hamo> iGoogle: 新东方湖南分校？
<iGoogle> toad load road
<adam8157> hamo: 灰太狼幼儿快乐学堂
<hamo> iGoogle: 新东方厨师和美容美发学院？
<huntxu> hamo: 放肆，神上大學的時候，還沒有新東方
<iGoogle> 灰你个蛋蛋
<iGoogle> 煎蛋大学
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你的帐号。还不升级。
<adam8157> iGoogle: lol
<iGoogle> 害人嘛
<adam8157> iGoogle: 升啥
<iGoogle> 小鸟死掉的啊。一直不能登录
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我一直好的
<iGoogle> 我要去小鸟黑蛋蛋。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 改天加上密码去
<iGoogle> 你做了手脚？
<huntxu> 原來神那麽久沒發推，是因為上不去
 * hamo 神弱爆了...
<iGoogle> 坏蛋。。。还加密码
<iGoogle> 求蛤蟆的帐号
<iGoogle> huntxu: 一直不登录。唉
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我一直都是好的
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋肯定晚上躲被窝里面笑。 nnnnd
<adam8157> iGoogle: 笑你不会翻? 不会的, 我早笑够了的
<hamo> adam8157: 基蛙还没找到人肉翻墙的机会啊？
<MeaCulpa> 完了，手下贱，apple ID 从香港转来大陆转不回去了
<adam8157> hamo: .
<iGoogle> adam8157: 笨。youtube蛮好的。只是小鸟
 * hamo 哟和，又中奖了，免费水果手机...
<iGoogle> hamo: 你又发傻了。
 * MeaCulpa 天杀的Apple
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有啥问题？是不是appleid失效了？我们帮你搞定吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去你的，Apple收紧政策了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 抑或是大陆监管部门要求的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 透露下你的id嘛
<iGoogle> 收紧啥。
<MeaCulpa> 大陆信用卡不能再香港iTunes Store用了
<iGoogle> 似乎有一阵子了吧
<MeaCulpa> 恩，大概是
<MeaCulpa> 我多年的hk id, 最近转回大陆装个迅雷，再回去回不去了
<iGoogle> 反正废弃了。透露下吧。
<iGoogle> 加入字典。下次好用。
<MeaCulpa> 谁说废弃的，继续在大陆用咯
<MeaCulpa> 我又不要那些港人无病呻吟的音响制品
<iGoogle> 这么bs港人？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: BS 其流行音乐而已
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不止港人，所有黄种人流行乐
<adam8157> hamo: 双卡双待送电池?
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯，还是限量翻盖版
<iGoogle> 18m真是香蕉集中营啊。都白了。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋!
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...............
<GNUdog> lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哪呢现在
<GNUdog> adam8157: 郑州啊
<GNUdog> 哦不对，应该叫郑姆斯特丹
<adam8157> GNUdog: 壮哉大helan
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这边空气虽然也不怎么样，但是还是比北京好一些，很欣慰
 * bluezd 0_0
<adam8157> GNUdog: nnnd, 周末寂静岭, 周一大晴天!!!!
<GNUdog> adam8157: 帝都的天气我是受够了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何使用dpkg卸载安装的deb包软件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394554 完全清除一个已安装的包裹 Ubuntop:~$ sudo dpkg -P packagename packagename指的是我用来安装的deb文件 还是安装后的文件啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcfjjzcfjj — 2012-12-03 11:09
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我, 忍
<GNUdog> adam8157: 关键你也不能像我这样就跑走了…
<GNUdog> 默哀
<adam8157> GNUdog: =,=
<GNUdog> adam8157: 现在没事儿坚决不去帝都
<imtxc> GNUdog: 帝都的天气很能锻炼人的毅力啊
<iOpera> 开放狗居然和蛋蛋有一腿。
<pityonline> http://douban.fm/?start=1607835g3652g0&cid=0 忍着！
<kk> pityonline wakaka, ⇪ 豆瓣FM - Beta
<jyfl987> 掌上明珠跟我啥同行？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 狄都
<woju> ERROR 1054 (42S22): Unknown column '’root’' in 'where clause'
<woju> 这个mysql里面的语句是什么意思？
<piggybox> pityonline: 怎么获取douban.fm力某首歌的url的？
<pityonline> piggybox: 不知道啊，不过有软件
<piggybox> pityonline: 刚才那个不是你自己挖出来的url啊
<pityonline> piggybox: 不是啊，是在豆瓣电台听歌时按分享，然后就自动生成了这个 url
<piggybox> pityonline: 。。。原来这么简单，俺土了
<GNUdog> imtxc: 那叫磨练人，锻炼这个程度都太浅了
<imtxc> GNUdog: 还不错啊，除了好黑天亮都太早我接受不了……
<imtxc> 五点天就黑了，大冬天早上六点天就快亮了，不爽
<pityonline> piggybox: 那样只能获取一首，有个软件可以直接抓取你所标记的红心歌曲并下载，但目前只能一首一首下载
 * GNUdog 闪人
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<woju> 这个是怎么回事？
<jyfl987> woju: where后面加了个root= 或者别的操作root字段的语句 但是表里没有那字段
<woju> mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD(’newpassword’) where USER=’root’;
<woju> ERROR 1054 (42S22): Unknown column '’root’' in 'where clause'
<woju> http://www.blogjava.net/willpower88/archive/2010/01/08/308674.html
<kk> woju ⇪ ti: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) [work@tc-co-dev03.tc.baidu.com bin]$ - willpower88 - BlogJava
<woju> 我按照这个设置，卡在这一步了
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 怎么感觉现在世界潮流是逆全球化...还是说因为中国人越来越不受待见...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 比如说？
<woju> MeaCulpa: 中国人乱扔垃圾
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 很多支付平台，对我的信用卡都更新了licence, 还有Apple, Blizzard, Sony之类
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 总之就是中国的信用卡越来越不被接受
<MeaCulpa> woju: 乱扔垃圾是因为没人罚。你是老外见得太少，在我们魔都，违法乱纪的老外多了去了
<MeaCulpa> woju: 没人管，自然乱
<MeaCulpa> woju: 魔都流行，跟着老外过马路，魔都式过马路
<woju> MeaCulpa: 人心散了，队伍不好带了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 政府不讨人喜欢，所以宣传的东西，老百姓不认同
<MeaCulpa> woju: hmm...反正对你的垃圾说不敢苟同，我们这里违法乱纪就是要跟着老外
<pityonline> css 里可以用 base64 代码表示图片？
<woju> MeaCulpa: 入乡随俗嘛，枪打出头鸟
<woju> MeaCulpa: 排队和乱扔垃圾，这两项很明显
<MeaCulpa> woju: 我见过Aussie当街大小便的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 排队？ 白人更本不排队
<woju> MeaCulpa: 那是极个别，我上台湾的bbs，他们的反应就是大陆游客不排队，大声嚷嚷
<jyfl987> http://jsfiddle.net/uzMPU/  看这个 mc作者弄的一段js渲染mc的
<kk> jyfl987 wakaka, ⇪ Edit this Fiddle - jsFiddle
<MeaCulpa> woju: 哦，那也是个别
<MeaCulpa> woju: 去台湾的显然也是个别
<MeaCulpa> 谁没事脑抽宝岛游啊，又贵，又没啥好看
<MeaCulpa> 签证比美国还麻烦
<woju> MeaCulpa: 看看民主社会的样子
<jyfl987> woju: 你先查下有没有root
<woju> jyfl987: 怎么查，我今天第一次装这个
<MeaCulpa> woju: 我们这里挺民主，就是没啥法制，哈哈
<jyfl987> woju: 还有 你那个引号是中文的还是英文的？
<woju> MeaCulpa: 你敢上网骂胡温习李吗？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: +
<woju> jyfl987: 英文的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 敢啊
<jyfl987> woju: 问题还没解决 就开始扯淡了 额
<jyfl987> woju: 我怎么看着像中文的
<woju> MeaCulpa: 我反正是不敢
<MeaCulpa> woju: 在美国骂奥巴马比在中国骂胡温后果严重好不好？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你上街试试看骂奥巴马
<MeaCulpa> woju: 中国都是直接人身攻击的好吧
<MeaCulpa> woju: 美国人最多非议一下，根本不敢人身攻击
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有这事？
<woju> jyfl987: 我看看，是这个原因吗？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 当街赌博，和警察对骂的多了去了，去美国试试 。。。
<MeaCulpa> woju: 中国就是太自由，没法制
<woju> MeaCulpa: 我上台湾的批踢踢，上面马英九被骂的很惨
<MeaCulpa> woju: 这里也一样，只不过马英九不封网，这里封而已
<MeaCulpa> woju: 骂还是一样骂的
<woju> MeaCulpa: 在美国大街上骂人会被人告？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 显然，否则他们那么高犯罪率怎么来的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 骂人警察就来了，骂Obama直接来FBI
<MeaCulpa> woju: 人家犯罪率比我们高几十倍，老百姓仍然安居乐业，为啥..
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 言论自由又不等于可以随便骂人
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 同意，但与我们讨论无关
<woju> MeaCulpa: 每年死于枪击的不少吧，而且似乎监狱人很多
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 你grep 骂，是woju开始谈论骂人的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 对啊
<MeaCulpa> woju: 如果没枪死的人更多,...估计WASP都被老黑掐死了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 怎么可能，你愿意在枪支泛滥的地方呆吗？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 我不愿意，因为我算是强壮的，没有枪我更有优势
<MeaCulpa> woju: 但是美国，比我壮的多了去了，我还是要枪
<iyzsong> ...
<MeaCulpa> woju: 白人要是没枪，你以为他们敢上街？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 枪支是一个公平的东西，否则不会回到好勇斗狠的旧社会了？
<MeaCulpa> woju: 我国就是，你遇到黑社会打手拿着木棍敢站起来么？ 换在美国就敢，反正你有我有
<MeaCulpa> woju: 宪法的逻辑很清晰
<woju> MeaCulpa: 纠纷毕竟还是很少的吧
<MeaCulpa> 美国要是没枪估计连印第安人都干不过，现在就只有西北几个州了
<woju> MeaCulpa: 中国在慢慢变好的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 纠纷比我国少，但是报警率和解决率高，我国忍气吞声的多
<MeaCulpa> woju: 要是路边一个壮汉欺负你，你没枪，忍了，就是美好的一天， 你有枪，干，就是三级谋杀
<MeaCulpa> woju: 或者正当防卫，天知道~~
<woju> MeaCulpa: 冲动是魔鬼
<woju> MeaCulpa: 会后悔的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 那是因为法律不公平
<MeaCulpa> woju: 如果法律善后公平，冲动又有什么？
<woju> MeaCulpa: 看来当律师很有前途
<MeaCulpa> woju: 就像在我国，打架之前先要协商或者拍掉对方眼镜，就是因为法律不公，按结果论处
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 和警察对骂是另外一回事
<MeaCulpa> woju: 反正没有枪的国家，路边都是黑壮汉，这日子没法想~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 和警察对骂大概会被卡擦 但是当街骂总统 显然没事
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，但是我国人的“骂”，往往带人身攻击，那后果就严重了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要是摊上啥歧视啥的，那完蛋了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:  这个当然 你骂总统 和骂奥黑是两回事
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 而且还带有种族，地域攻击
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 前者是职务上的问题
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过真的有后者 一般总统也大人大量 不会计较你 人家还要考虑选票问题 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，所以人类文明就是有智慧啊，全世界不约而同的用人世间最美好的事情来骂人，FUCK
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为什么fuck是骂人呢 fuck不是很美好的事咩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 怕得罪人吧
<MeaCulpa> 所以用好事来骂
<MeaCulpa> 或者骂对方不能fuck... 不能参与最美好的事，总是很令人沮丧...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个解释比较中肯
<iyzsong> o.o
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 进入桌面之后，一两分钟内系统监视器都提示cpu io等候50%，这正常吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394562 进入桌面之后，一两分钟内系统监视器都提示cpu io等候50%，这正常吗？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenghaibo — 2012-12-03 12:14
<iOpera> adam8157: QQ 追尾 Benz，好惨的。要陪30w。
<adam8157> iOpera: ä½ ?
<iOpera> 额。你啊。你是QQ啊
<adam8157> iOpera: nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 可怜，保险公司，有不是你赔款
<MeaCulpa> 现在欠钱的是大爷
<pityonline> 有什么网站可以填上个 css 颜色代码后显示该代码表示的颜色的？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你不懂哦。QQ那种车，顶格保险是2k。旧车。
<piggybox> jyfl987: 美好的是make love, 不是fuck，后者指纯粹生理运动，无论自愿与否
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我都投保100w了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 惨吧。而且还是4S店送车途中。车主直接不要车了。
<iOpera> 你啥车，投这么多。搞投机啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: xixi，我在文莱看到有人的车子被贴了个停车条子，就直接弃车跑路
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 哪俄罗斯不是要搞闯红灯，罚款500w卢布？
<iOpera> 也可以弃车了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tour/brunei/ouch.jpg.html
<kk> MeaCulpa wakaka, ⇪ ouch.jpg [ÚCARENYA]
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我拍下来的，有图有真相。你去察察汇率
<MeaCulpa> 21k.8文莱币
<iOpera> 看不出罚款多少
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 好夸张
<iOpera> 这啥字，你还认识？
<MeaCulpa> 1 Brunei dollar = 0.8191 US dollars
<MeaCulpa> 现在的汇率...
<iOpera> 怀疑没21k.8这样的写法。
<MeaCulpa> 这才是法制社会...
<iOpera> 而且哪一栏，也看不懂。
 * iOpera 反正 adam8157 最近惨了。赔钱，赔钱
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<MeaCulpa> 欠钱的是大爷，慢慢来
<mhenry`> leave
<z4139jq1> pityonline: http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_colorpicker.asp
<kk> z4139jq1 wakaka, ⇪ HTML Color Picker
<dwjie> ..........................................................................
<pityonline> z4139jq1: 十分感谢！
<roylez> adam8157: 鸭蛋母，神又欺负你了？
<adam8157> roylez: 他傲娇呢
<freeayu> @北京
<maplebeats> roylez: 几天不上dooloo，怎么成这个囧样了
<roylez> maplebeats: 啥囧样？
<maplebeats> roylez: 就是现在这囧样
<roylez> maplebeats: 截图看看啊
<roylez> maplebeats: 没看出来哪里不对了
<maplebeats> roylez: 好吧，可能是我不习惯了。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu下重装windows系统请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394568 在win7下装了ubuntu后无法进入win7，用了一段时间的ubuntu发现还是离不开windows，想重装windows系统 情况是这样的，ubuntu装在C盘，win7在D盘，现在想在D盘上装XP，请问会不会出现什么问题？不会装了XP后ubuntu …
<if_else> 各位兄台，/proc/cpuinfo 里面的信息，查看服务器的 cpu
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你就不能一句话说完整么
<if_else> 貌似不能用 physical id / core id 等判断 cpu 个数以及核心数
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，太长了
<MeaCulpa> if_else: processor       : 0
<MeaCulpa> if_else: core id
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 就这两行
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，这两行不行，因为 CPU 开启超线程。把每个核心都识别为独立的 cpu
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 恩超线程就是认作这个的
<if_else> MeaCulpa:  http://bpaste.net/show/61810
<MeaCulpa> if_else: physical id
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，开启超线程，就没法用  physical id / core id 这几个字段来判断，cpu 的物理和逻辑数量了吗？
<MeaCulpa> physical id难道不对？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，physical id 和 processor 是对应的
<if_else> 没有反映出，那几个核心是是第一个 CPU 的那个 core
<MeaCulpa> hmm... 好奇怪
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 服务器是 2个CPU ，每个 4core ，开了超线程，在 /proc/cpuinfo 只能看到总数
<if_else> 是 16 核，没法看出 核心的对应关系
<if_else> google 查看和计算 CPU 的逻辑，和物理核心的方法都不适用
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你这个，看上去根本没开超线程
<bluezd> if_else: use x86info command
<if_else> MeaCulpa: http://detail.zol.com.cn/235/234825/param.shtml
<kk> if_else wakaka, ⇪ 【Intel Xeon E5620参数】Intel Xeon E5620服务器CPU参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线
<if_else> 核心数量：四核心
<if_else> 线程数量：8
<buysz> 求一个irc的web client
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 开不开，是OS的事
<jyfl987> http://servermonitoringhq.com/blog/the_ultimate_web_based_ide   这个东西不错啊  MeaCulpa
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Server Monitoring
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 每个cpu 的sibling都是1啊
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 是的，/proc/cpuinfo 把每个 core 都当作独立的 cpu 哩
<if_else> MeaCulpa: http://superuser.com/questions/378273/strange-cpuinfo-how-many-cores-does-these-physical-cpu-has
<kk> if_else ⇪ t: linux - Strange cpuinfo, how many cores does these physical cpu has? - Super User
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 去BIOS看看啊
<pityonline> 有人用 solarized 这个 vim 配色吗？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 哦，不对，你的flags里面有ht
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，我查看了 bios 配置：HT = Enable
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 那就不知道了~ 纯Linux问题了
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，我也很纳闷的，网上需要 ht 才支持 超线程，可是现在是已经开启过了
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [求助]ctex编译错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394570 在win下正常的ctexart文档，ubuntu下无法编译通过了 测试文件如下，xelatex编译（texlive2009） Code: \documentclass[nofonts]{ctexart} \setCJKmainfont{Microsoft YaHei} \begin{document} 中文 \end{document} 错误： Code: This is Xe …
<pityonline> 有人用 solarized 这个 vim 配色吗？我想改一下光标背景色，可改了没有效果
<MeaCulpa> if_else: /sys/devices/system/node/node0/cpu1/online /
 * pityonline 晕，不是 solarized 光标配色的问题，是苹果的 termial 里 vim 中光标都是灰色的，不管选哪种配色
<piggybox> pityonline: terminal的光标颜色在termnial配置里改
<pityonline> 最后在终端设置里选择了一个光标颜色，不会和 vim 中注释的灰色融在一起了
<pityonline> piggybox: 嗯，光标颜色和 vim 中注释的灰色是一个颜色，光标移动到那些注释上就只有一个背景灰色，所以就改了
<adam8157> pityonline: 2012-12-03 12:51:07 北京朝阳区太阳宫公司:快件异常；代码：16；备注：下午派送
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，我说上午没送来呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 快件跟踪那都显示指派某人派送了
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，看到了/sys/devices/system/node/node0/ 下面可以看到对应关系
<adam8157> pityonline: en
<adam8157> pityonline: http://www.kuaidi100.com/ 这网站很好用
<kk> adam8157 wakaka, ⇪ 快递100-查快递,寄快递,上快递100
<pityonline> adam8157: 这个 gaoji 啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 比官网查询还强大
<adam8157> pityonline: 必须的
<adam8157> pityonline: 还可以在我的订单里历史追踪
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，像这样的网站如何能获取比快递公司官网更详细的资料呢？内部有人？
<adam8157> pityonline: 买了api吧 或者hack
<pityonline> adam8157: 感觉好 gaoji，哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: =,=
<zzc> 小明有3个苹果，小红有2个苹果，小丽有1个苹果。现小明给小丽2个苹果，小丽给小红1个苹果，小红给小明2个苹果。请问：三人一共有几个肾？
<palomino|working> ..... , zzc
<imtxc> zzc: 不还是在他们几个身上呢么
 * adam8157 摸摸腰子
<iIlL0oO> zzc: 他们都是没有肾的人。一共6个苹果，6个肾。给来给去的...
<palomino|working> 统一买的话，一个肾2w，能买3个多苹果了。。
<imtxc> 小红应该是老婆，小丽是小三？
<adam8157> pityonline: 没电了 哈哈哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈，那小伙子说电动车没电了，正充电呢
<imtxc> pityonline: 买的是kindle4 还是新的那个啊？
<pityonline> 原来 Terminal.app 可以设置默认启动的 shell，但用 roylez 的zshrc 时 ls 颜色会丢失
<pityonline> imtxc: paperwhite
<imtxc> pityonline: 哦啊，能发光的那个啊，那个现在多少价格？
<pityonline> imtxc: 官网价没变，淘宝卖一千一二的样子
<imtxc> 这么贵
 * adam8157 副业做个黄牛好了
<pityonline> adam8157: lol
<pityonline> 如果修改了 git 跟踪的文件，能不能只提交一部分？
<adam8157> pityonline: 可以
<adam8157> pityonline: git add -i
<pityonline> adam8157: 只提交几行可以吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: git add -i
<pityonline> adam8157: wow，gaoji
 * adam8157 有git add -i 需求的都是好人
<huntxu> 蛋蛋好厲害
<pityonli1e> adaam: 哈哈
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 跟你boss说了?
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 还没有。。。
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 快说
<pityonli1e> adam8157: hamo_dooloo 你俩要私奔吗？
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 不着急...
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 你可以等到月底再说, 他正好报了你的业绩不影响你年终...
<pityonli1e> adam8157: hamo_dooloo 家长不同意？
<adam8157> pityonli1e: ...
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 还有东西没报
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: lol
<hamo_dooloo> pityonli1e: ...
 * pityonli1e 基情无限，哈哈
<adam8157> pityonli1e: p姐...
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 黑猫君要私奔去哪了？
<pityonli1e> adam8157: ？
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 你又想跳槽
 * adam8157 大家过来鄙视总跳槽的hamo
<MeaCulpa> hamo_dooloo: 欢迎
 * hamo_dooloo ...
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 度娘不要你了么
<iIlL0oO> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pityonli1e> hamo_dooloo: 能跳槽这是本事啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • flash终于不能用了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394574 今天更新后，不能使用了。f17系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-12-03 14:35
<pityonline> adam8157: git add -i 后应该先用 add untracked 暂存吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 不用啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 我这里输入 patch 没反应，按 diff 倒可以看有哪些变更
<pityonline> adam8157: staged 已经有内容了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.lib.cgu.edu.tw/instruction/basiccmd.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: UNIX/EMAIL/FTP basic commands 基本指令
<jeepkid> adaam, hi...
<hamo_GFW> ??fxxk GFW?...
<jeepkid> adam8157, hi.....:>
<adam8157> jeepkid: hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<jeepkid> adam8157, 请教下，dd命令里有没有个类似iso3660的参数，能让of的介质支持引导启动
<MeaCulpa> Ghost的GitCafe招人...
<jeepkid> adam8157, 以前我用dd 直接吧iso文件of到u盘里可以直接引导启动，现在咋不行了。晕- -|
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 你在 GitCafe？
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 他們出產品後沉悶了好幾個月，最近類似產品真不少比如 geakit.com
<adam8157> jeepkid: 得是hybird的iso
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 不
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: \rs 除非出bzrCafe :)
<MeaCulpa> jeepkid: dd只要是sync模式，无所谓iso把
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 能在家办公吗？
<jeepkid> adam8157, hybird?
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 我怎知...
<jeepkid> MeaCulpa, 是啊，应该不会分ISO的种类吧，但是我吧同一个ISO加载到虚拟机里，都可以引导的- -|但是dd到u盘就不行
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 你認識ghostomas? 網站是2011-04-06的這個開發週期真的太長了
<adam8157> jeepkid: en
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，以为你知道详情
<jeepkid> MeaCulpa, 我记得以前用DD的时候，好像是用了iso3660 什么样的参数才行..
<woju> gnome点击最下面的最小化长条方框不能切换窗口是因为什么？
<MeaCulpa> jeepkid: 是么？那是mount吧...
<MeaCulpa> jeepkid: DD似乎还没到这层
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 服務器linode在國外，我這裏ping延時也就比github少80ms，不知道怎麼吸引國內用戶
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 你ping多少？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 如果你有机器，国内ping和ping北美都在100左右，你就能做很多买卖...
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 好吧github 400 gitcafe 500 了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 比如我，立即踹了ofan从了你...
<jeepkid> MeaCulpa, ...难不成我记错了- _-|
<MeaCulpa> \rs: linode国内ping都很差的。新加坡，日本的才牛
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 可惜我沒機器……我host和ssh都是蹭的……
<hoxily> > Time.Now
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 擦，那搞毛
<kk> hoxily, undefined method `Now' for Time:Class
<jeepkid> adam8157, 那就是说有的iso是可以有的不行？
<adam8157> jeepkid: en
 * hoxily 摸摸 kk
 * hamo_GFW 掉线掉的跟阿蛋的节操似的
 * MeaCulpa 捏捏 hamo_GFW
<jeepkid> adam8157, livecd的iso好像是可以.我刚又试了下。但是好像有什么工具可以做，不知道什么原理,不止改mbr那么简单吧?
<hoxily> > Time.now
<kk> hoxily, 012-12-03 15:09:52 +0800
 * hoxily 竟然case sensitive
<pityonline> adam8157: git add -p file 也可以分块提交
<adam8157> jeepkid: 这个超级麻烦的... 各种规范, 各种实现, 无忧论坛这种地方一大群人研究这块好多年
<adam8157> pityonline: en
<pityonline> adam8157: git 这玩意儿好 gaoji
<MeaCulpa> 不友好所以patch多
<adam8157> iOpera: 升啥啊, 完全没动的
<hamo_GFW> adam8157: 你要生啥？
<adam8157> hamo_GFW: 凡人不要试图理解我和神的对话
<hamo_GFW> adam8157: ...
<iOpera> adam8157: nnnd 肯定之前就升级了server嘛
<adam8157> iOpera: 一个月前的样子
<iOpera> 坏蛋啊。
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<adam8157> iOpera: 你自己架一个好了... 分分钟的事情
<iOpera> 幸好我有空。要不还不知道。
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> 安装不了gevent啥的。破py。好多错误
<adam8157> iOpera: 不装也能用
<iOpera> 不是吧。你说不upload?
<iOpera> 这没边了
<adam8157> gevent不装也能用
<adam8157> iOpera: 堪忧
<iOpera> 反正不能upload
<iOpera> 你有windows?
<adam8157> iOpera: 和win有啥关系
<iOpera> win下的server能上传的
<adam8157> iOpera: ... 执行python uploader.zip就行了的
<adam8157> iOpera: 那bat是给win下小白用的
<iOpera> 你似乎没执行过。
<hamo_GFW> iOpera: 神在搞goagent?
<iOpera> 或者你的系统，py版本很低
<adam8157> hamo_GFW: iOpera 你俩一样弱...
 * hamo_GFW 如果你能理解神，你就是神。。。
<pityonline> hamo_GFW: 我也看出来了
<iOpera> hamo_GFW: 啥。直接用蛋蛋。
<jyfl987> amazon的cdn好便宜
<jyfl987> adam8157: pyevent
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 访问北美最少100ms
<ofan> 除非你把gfw干了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我是说，墙外的及其
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 比如日本的，新家坡的
<ofan> 就算弄个日本的linode，访问北美还是一个速度，说不定还更慢
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 两头都100不错了..
<hamo_GFW> iOpera: 你都是用蛋蛋翻墙的啊...当心把蛋蛋卡掉了...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥，日本ping北美很慢么？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我ping我自己vps，都有100ms
<iOpera> hamo_GFW: 你操心啥。蛋蛋有钱
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不过我国现在ping日本不行...
<ofan> 除非在同一个州 100ms以内是有可能
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不至于吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 国内到北美全是走日本的路线
<ofan> 经过linode转发可能路线还更长
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 嗯，就是vps要在墙外一点点出
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你在美国ping你自己linode要100?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 差不多
<ofan> 90-100
<ofan> 有时候100多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我从德州ping你的都不到80
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你机器在什么州？
<te3c> 哪个机房？这么快
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 怎么装不了yaourt，这是人品问题吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394578 最近安装框架变成脚本了，init也变成systemd了，wiki的安装教程还未完全跟上时代的步伐。小白又试着安装了一下，居然神奇地装好了。 现在的主要问题就是装不了yaourt，不管是fr的源还是makepkg …
<ofan> 废话那离得近
<te3c> KT到国内最快也就180ms
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 什么州？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 显然是Linode转手的锉
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 去搞一个udp http通道。上clan-fa
<ofan> MeaCulpa: vps在la,texas当然快
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你linode机器在LA? 你在哪里？Ohio/
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你linode机器在LA? 你在哪里？Ohio? Seattle?
<iOpera> 记得呕饭是ohio黑鬼
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你traceroute看下就直到了，实际从gfw到la机房几乎没多少时间，因为是直连的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: TX离LA很远了，当中NM和AZ不毛之地
<ofan> 时间全是在出口那里耗的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你要看网络结构
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哎，还用说么，魔都ping日本都要100
<lvlingli> 有用e17的么
<ofan> 玩borderlands 2
 * ofan 游戏作弊比玩游戏有意思多了
 * MeaCulpa 看来Linode又贵又不咋地
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 本来就不咋滴
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为什么外面那些直接卖vpn的可以那么快
<ofan> 那点配置还不如自己弄个rasp pi玩
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 什么快
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ping...
<ofan> 啥意思
<MeaCulpa> 我见过我一个同学的弟弟，韩国vpn,玩韩国网游的，ping北美很快
<ofan> 韩国网速世界第一
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 日韩都是直连北美
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 地理位置...话说，新加坡离欧美都很远，但是速度挺快
<te3c> 可以先挂韩国vpn，再挂层美国vpn
<MeaCulpa> te3c: ... 都墙外了还挂毛...
<te3c> 速度啊
<ofan> 新加坡，香港都是大数据中心
<te3c> 顶风作案
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 都是在骨干网上的，没读少交换，直接光缆连北美，能不快
<ofan> \rs: 你博客放在github上？
<ofan> te3c: 什么
<ofan> te3c: 这里说
<ofan> te3c: 直接这里说，不要PM
<te3c> oo
<imtxc> ofan: 大佬，那次买的一个月的SSH是不是到期了
<ofan> imtxc: 叫啥
<imtxc> 忘了……
<imtxc> Me啥来着
<iOpera> 为啥免费的不用。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 发现你vpn到期了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10, 开机时弹出 一个窗口，怎么把他禁掉 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394579 开机时在右上角弹出一个小窗口，可能是阿拉伯语，怎么把它禁掉。 是不是都有这种情况啊？有没有知道是啥意思的？ 3x。 统计信息: 发表于 由 novaehm — 2012-12-03 15:53
<ofan> imtxc: 没这用户名
<ofan> imtxc: myunjoe?
<imtxc> ofan: 大概是
<imtxc> ofan: 哪天到期
<ofan> imtxc: Dec 08, 2012
<imtxc> ofan: OK 赶明让他跟你续费
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 真的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一年那么快？
<jyfl987> cloudflare好狠啊 做cdn流量不收钱 还有个免费的计划，我看很适合那些做创业的人
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 恩 11/19到期，过了一个月了
<huntxu> iOpera: 神崽崽開QQ撞人了啊？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 擦，那么快... 再支持你
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 再来一年？ lol
<iOpera> 查。呕饭这不天天躲被子里面笑啊。还这么多用户。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你丫速度不行啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 容我考虑2周
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你升级100M速度就快乐
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我自己的hosting ssh比你的快，Utah的MonsterHosting啊，你个加州的情何以堪
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ping？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 盐沼里的都比你快...
<ofan> 这个难说，他们也许有cdn之类的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 嗯, 那机器ping google.com
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不过你的我没试过这样...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ping www.google.com和google.com差很多
 * MeaCulpa 据说MonsterHosting用的全是Bluehost淘汰的垃圾
<ofan> 那hosting都是shared，机器估计都n年前的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我以前搞过mediatemple的，速度也就那样，不会快多少
<MeaCulpa> ofan: shared storage和bandwidth无上限
<sjd_zeus> google现在还可以通过改hosts文件登录吗
<ofan> softlayer的也弄过，别指望有多快速度
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不可能的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: shared hosting都是无上限的
<ofan> 你用个10G他们就warn你
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 宣传手段而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 瞎说，我走ssh看黄片呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你才能用多少
<ofan> 试试一个月100G流量，他们就给你停了
<ofan> 跑个中型网站一个月1T流量很快就没了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<ofan> 来个DDOS直接就没了
<MeaCulpa> 要不是linux和iOS,我根本不用vpn... windows里面全局socks代理妥妥的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: DDoS? DDoS对shared hosting有用么....目标都没...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ddos很猛的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: dos有苗头，人家直接把你停了...
<MeaCulpa> 我主要的花费在于一个ip...
 * adam8157 面试别人真心张自信
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 节操...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哪天来面我
 * adam8157 面试别人真心长自信
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 而且还是IBM的高收入人士, 我们这边别的team还觉得他OK准备给offer.... 苍天啊...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: IBM的忽悠多了去了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 求入ibm
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说，来做QA?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 北美IBM?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不去...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 想去实习
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: us的行不
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是，我说，18摸的来你们那里做QA?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ? 哥哥，Intern都要的美女啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Intern招美女来写excel的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: SE的intern写毛excel
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美资企业在北美的intern都是些难民妹子后代
<ofan> 擦
<MeaCulpa> ofan: excel无处不在
<jlzhang> 吃着碗里的，看着锅里的
<ofan> 那略垃圾了
<ofan> 还不如自己做点项目
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 18m 玩内核的不多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 但是玩的都是专业的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Intern一般就是打杂的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 无所谓
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 天知道了...话说，QA需要啥技能...培训3月啥都会了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我就是拿点生活费，赚个经验
 * MeaCulpa 到现在还没面过任何职位高中生3个月集训不能胜任的... 唯一难点是English
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们这边要求对体系结构有认识, 要不bug的描述和patch都看不懂的...
 * bluezd ......
<hamo_GFW> ofan: 那不如去打怪...
<iIlL0oO> 打怪可以赚钱
<hamo_GFW> adam8157: 啧啧壕
<hamo_GFW> adam8157: 你看不撸胸都受不了了
<ofan> 懂毛你们
 * bluezd 真心受不了了
<ofan> 这写简历上多牛逼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个...学校又不交，分明就是挖角或者找运气好的嵌入式工人
 * MeaCulpa 要是去RH面，直接就推说不会Linux了...的确不会
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 毕业后第一份工作搞嵌入式linux的路过
<ofan> intel只找citizen fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccc
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是你运气好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你又鄙视linux
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没啊，我的确不会啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 啥体系结构...天知道，光盘塞进去装机器咯
<ofan> adam8157: 你们该问windows内核的问题
<adam8157> ofan: 那个我不会...
<hamo_GFW> MeaCulpa: 不能同意更多
<hamo_GFW> MeaCulpa: 啥体系结构，内核，都是屌丝才搞的
<ofan> adam8157: 你中枪了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_GFW: 屌丝，抑或嵌入式工人
<adam8157> ofan: 没事儿 本来就是屌丝
 * hamo_GFW 我现在就盼着我的纸黄金能涨...别跟蛋蛋的股票一样就行
<ofan> ..
<MeaCulpa> hamo_GFW: 话说，我一直以为C语言工作80%就是对结构体的
<ofan> hamo_GFW: 纸黄金？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_GFW: 所谓内核也是，就是对几千个结构题
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 非也
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我们的os课本还有java版
<imtxc> 额……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ... 我们OS课~没人听
<ofan> 弹实现的话，就那么点东西，弹设计的话东西太多了
<ofan> 弹=谈
<hamo_GFW> ofan: 恩...跟股票差不多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 第一节课，老师拿出一本，minix源代码。然后展示了一下，下课
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那你们太水了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不能同意更多
<ofan> 我觉得os那本书完整看完就能去写本书了
<MeaCulpa> 我都不知道我大学怎么过的...
<hamo_GFW> adam8157: 别买股票了，割肉抛出来吧
<adam8157> hamo_GFW: 放那里了, 懒得管
 * MeaCulpa 对于大学的记忆，无非就是被关了无数门政治，然后就开始打酱油了
<ofan> adam8157: 你炒股？
<hamo_GFW> adam8157: 都2000-了...你这个比通货膨胀可快多了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_GFW: 黄金没戏
<ofan> 炒股不如去板砖
<adam8157> ofan: 长线的, 不怎么炒
<imtxc> hamo_GFW: 支持黄金
<hamo_GFW> MeaCulpa: 多空都能做，有啥没戏的？
<ofan> 个人玩这个就是浪费钱
<ofan> hamo_GFW: 抄黄金还不如炒汇率
<iOpera> adam8157: 你没赶上哪谁买谁挣的年代。还是抛了吧。
<adam8157> iOpera: 放那不管就好了
<hamo_GFW> ofan: 国内炒汇率不爽，外汇管制，没开始玩就先赔点点差进去
<hamo_GFW> iOpera: 蛋蛋是壕，不在乎那点闲钱
<iOpera> 啥企业的？不担心破产？ adamwen
<iOpera> adam8157:
<iOpera> 人家老婆没娶，仔仔没养。你以为像你啊。呆池塘里面吃虫子就够。 lol
<imtxc> iOpera: 貌似也有人用 adam8157 的放长线方法赚到的……
<iOpera> imtxc: 现在的企业，难了。
<iOpera> 基本要30/40年这样的长线
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 摇头
 * MeaCulpa 负债理财
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 你们威武，我不才，收益率赶不上通货膨胀
<iOpera> 18m看还能搞多少年。然后清产。
<MeaCulpa> 只好草草把钱先花光
<MeaCulpa> 靠还利息度日
<MeaCulpa> 请银行承担风险
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 美式生活啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 没办法，没钱，没本事
<hwx> 三没
<hwx> 三没少年
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 有钱了难受，赶快先花掉
<MeaCulpa> 否则亏了
<iOpera> 应该这样。银行也是别人的钱。
<hamo_GFW> MeaCulpa: 壕啊
 * hamo_GFW 屌丝才借钱给银行...
 * MeaCulpa 哎，大饼油条路边摊不能刷卡，还不算美式
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 啥时侯大饼油条也能刷卡了，才是美式
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 记得广东某地方，小吃也可以刷。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 现在只能在超市刷卡买了，回家自己做早饭
<\rs> ofan: 你做vpn回本了嗎？
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<iOpera> 用那种老式的刷支票签字的那种。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我国几乎没有个人支票
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你当列强啊
<roylez> hamo_GFW: 黑毛_刮粪玩
<iOpera> 个人是没。除开巨富
<iOpera> 不知道哪叫啥。也是一个本票那样的，一推过去。然后签字的
<adam8157> roylez: 刚afk了
<\rs> ofan: 做那種intern不如寫項目、譯書賺名聲好
<adam8157> hamo_GFW: 黑毛_刮粪玩
<ofan> \rs: 没回，分担了不少
<ofan> \rs: 翻译好了行，翻译不好就臭了
 * adam8157 屈臣氏的水貌似没那么多怪味儿
<jyfl987> ofan: 看什么网站
<jyfl987> ofan: 我们一个月3T多 我们几千万user
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> jyfl987: 中型
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> jyfl987: 就那果壳...
<MeaCulpa> 中国人有空的太多...
<jyfl987> roylez: 我早换公司了啊
<jyfl987> roylez: guohead.com 做移动广告 哼哼
<iOpera> 难道有几千万糊涂的
<jyfl987> roylez: 我们这好多设备名数据哦 要不把你的机器uuid给我查查看
<iOpera> 啥公司，移动广告？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 就是那些在地铁看小说的人刷的
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 2美元就能积一分啊
<imtxc> wps office的正式版到底什么时候来
<iOpera> 额。app广告啊。这最招人骂的事情啊
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 啧啧，壕你又发现了什么？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 2美元就能积一分啊
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 忘了，你海淘了
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 恩，是的
<iOpera> 啥一分
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 刷美元银行利润大
<MeaCulpa> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/8c28b0aejw1dzecl7chj4j.jpg
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你家？
<roylez> jyfl987: 不会看机器uuid
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ^^那是啥
<MeaCulpa> @零崎衰退之后：浙大医学院每年下雨的季节里就会把骨头拿出来晒，然后很是壮观…#魔窟浙大#
<zzc> MeaCulpa, 跟大连那个尸体加工场比，算不了什么
<buysz> 奇怪.今天怎么老掉线呢.
<jyfl987> 怕什么 出名么
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你看下wifi的mac也成
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个别告诉我不会看
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何改变终端的字体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394583 想修改终端中的字体为monaco，但在菜单里的配置文件里字体下拉列表里没有monaco这个字体（该字体已经安装在系统中，在其它程序中可调用）。 该怎么做才能让终端的配置文件的字体列表中出现该 …
<jeepkid> adam8157, 我了个去，好多工具做liveusb啊。
<adam8157> jeepkid: 嗯
<jeepkid> adam8157, gnome还自带一个usb-creator-gtk
<jyfl987> adam8157: amazon那个文档也跟你们的一样 一陀又一陀的 还都要刷新 hells
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们是不是按文档页数算工期和工钱的 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 米国 哪个在线支付用得比较多？
<ofan> jyfl987: paypal
<ofan> 或者直接credit card
<jyfl987> ofan: 我在看 amazon的pay service
<jyfl987> ofan: 看起来整合最厉害的就是paypal了？
<ofan> google checkout==
<ofan> 其实就是credit card的wrapper
<jyfl987> paypal的税率多少？
<ofan> jyfl987: 收款的话，很高
<ofan> 我上次卖东西，貌似9%
<jyfl987> 我真的是要收款
<ofan> jyfl987: 很高很高
<MeaCulpa> PayPal收钱太黑
<ofan> 但是paypal最易用，用的最多
<MeaCulpa> 可能大客户有条件
<ofan> jyfl987: 要么就拿visa,mastercard的刷卡权
<ofan> 直接输卡号就能付款
<jyfl987> 我要做面向老外的网站 收费来着
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果对方用信用卡呢
<ofan> paypal最大的好处是投诉能把钱找回来
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 我哪里可能大客户
<ofan> jyfl987: paypal + 直接刷信用卡
<jyfl987> ofan: 9%也不黑吧
<ofan> 大客户用信用卡？
<jyfl987> ofan: 主要是要研究怎么支持web充值这种
<ofan> jyfl987: paypal...
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是想弄个收费会员制的网站服务
<ofan> paypal...
<jyfl987> ofan: 那我确认下 9%是所有的费率 还是只是小额的？
<ofan> jyfl987: paypal和直接信用卡支付是你们必须支持的，因为几乎是个消费网站都能刷信用卡
<jyfl987> ofan: 信用卡的问题是 有没有统一api?
<ofan> jyfl987: 具体忘了，看他们的表格吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 你总不能叫我一家一家银行去对款吧？
<ofan> jyfl987: ...只有那么几种，visa,mastercard,discover
<ofan> 这三种基本就够了
<jyfl987> 好挫 我情愿让 paypal黑一点
<ofan> jyfl987: 剩下的走paypal/google checkout
<ofan> paypal集成很方便
<ofan> 文档也好
<jyfl987> ofan: 有没有典型的充值页面 抓个图给我看看
<ofan> jyfl987: 一般来说没有充值的
<jyfl987> ofan: 信用卡 如果客户要退款 是银行直接给他退 还是你给他退？
<ofan> 都是checkout的时候选支付方式
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是 我说具体的网站服务的充值 比如你冲半年会员
<ofan> jyfl987: 银行吧，说你某个transaction需要取消
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就是说 客户的钱还没到我帐上？ 银行通知我取消了？
<adam8157> roylez: hamo_dooloo http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-intelligence/4526-poison-attacks-against-machine-learning.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Poison Attacks Against Machine Learning
<ofan> jyfl987: 即使到你账上也可以取消，应该
<jyfl987> ofan: 那这种取消 银行怎么通知我？
<jyfl987> 总不能靠打电话吧 额
<jyfl987> 发邮件也不好 最好是m2m
<ofan> jyfl987: 你主动取消
<ofan> 客户请求退款你同意了再退
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看 假设客户在我这里充值半年会员 用信用卡支付的 当时支付通过了 钱到我手了 可是信用卡可以月结的吧 他月底时候不同意  说没消费过 那我怎么办？
<ofan> jyfl987: 米国信用卡没有不同意
<ofan> 刷了就是刷了，你有问题自己去银行申诉
<jyfl987> ofan: 原来如此
<ofan> jyfl987: 然后银行再通知你某个transaction有问题
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是看到许多案例说 客户一跟银行说 银行立刻还给他钱
<jyfl987> ofan: 会有id的吧?
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个很挫的是 他服务已经用过一个月了
<ofan> jyfl987: 基本不会
<jyfl987> ofan: 希望如此 不要碰到华人
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • arch grub装不上了，高手帮忙看看。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394586 手机发帖，打字麻烦。试过sector数减1，没有成功。各位高手帮忙看看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ikey — 2012-12-03 17:19
<jyfl987> ofan: 信用卡的刷卡费率是多少？
<ofan> jyfl987: 商家的不清楚
<ofan> 消费者刷只有税率
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 那比如说 我有个卡是master card 全球的人都可以刷到我这卡上么
<qiao> adam8157, 小谢这货今天怎么没上irc。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 对
<jyfl987> ofan: 信用卡不是有手续费么 淘宝店主是最讨厌信用卡了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不错 冲这个 跟paypal一样的费率我都可以接受
<ofan> jyfl987: 肯定有的
<ofan> jyfl987: 有些营业额小的会受手续费
<adam8157> qiao: 和你闹别扭了
<ofan> 我交电费收我4刀费用
<qiao> adam8157, 我没欺负他的～
<jyfl987> ofan: 美帝的咨询费一般多少钱一个小时?
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道。不过都是明码标价吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 10刀一笔的 你觉得会收手续费咩
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你的多少？
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的什么
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的咨询费啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 5毛
<jyfl987> ofan: 好的 你先记个帐 等我收到钱了付你点
<ofan> jyfl987: 米国的ecommerce都一个模式，看amazon怎么个流程就行了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是讲真的 哈 你自己说的5毛
<if_else> 各位兄台我想把mac 转换为大小，并剔除冒号：echo "00:16:3f:e8:27:4a"|tr -d ':' 'a-z' 'A-Z'
<if_else> 这样报错
<ofan> 加shopping cart，checkout，pay…
<if_else> echo "00:16:3f:e8:27:4a"|tr -d ':'|tr 'a-z' 'A-Z' 这样才行
<jyfl987> ofan: 你有体验过那些个收费服务么 一般多少钱一个月这种
<ofan> jyfl987: 9.99
<ofan> 7.99
<ofan> 5.99
<jyfl987> ofan: 和我设想很一致 我是想10刀一个月
<ofan> jyfl987: 那就9.99
<ofan> 设置10刀会很另类
<buysz> 谁玩过dwm的哇.
<jyfl987> ofan: 对了 你给我这些回答自己记个帐 5毛我还是付的起的
<jyfl987> 但是10刀一个月会不会让老外觉得贵 额
<ofan> 10刀是有点贵
<jyfl987> 不是 就是9.99么
<ofan> jyfl987: 直接送我个你们的服务器就行了
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个得要我真收到钱再说
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你觉得一般的网络服务 基础型的 收多少一个月比较和是呢
<jyfl987> 合适
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 对了, bluezd 说他随时可以退掉他那边的房子
<ofan> jyfl987: 具体？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我还真不知道参考哪个
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 这么给力...
<jyfl987> ofan: github怎么收费来着？
 * adam8157 祝福
<ofan> jyfl987: 除非你做的很火，9.99贵了
<bluezd> adam8157: 他知道
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: http://www.readability.com/articles/77pri8vk
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Poison Attacks Against Machine Learning — www.i-programmer.info — Readability
<pityonline> adam8157: Kindle PaperWhite 收到啦！激动……
<adam8157> pityonline: 检查了木有?
<jyfl987> ofan: 7刀呢 我参考了下github
<adam8157> pityonline: 你注册个amazon.com的账号连上吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 看你同类型产品怎么收费呗
<pityonline> adam8157: 外观没问题，开机了，第一次开机比较慢
<jyfl987> ofan: 我这市场上没有同类型的
<jyfl987> 我只能从外观上参考github
<ofan> jyfl987: 建议4.99起
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯
<jeepkid> adam8157, 晕死，还是最后用windows底下那个Ultraiso才行
<jyfl987> ofan: 恩 那我拿这个做基准价来算下成本 额
<ofan> 5刀基本就是一顿午饭钱
<ofan> jyfl987: 能买个批萨了
<adam8157> pityonline: 以前kindle邮过来的时候就是开机的, 用户死掉塑料皮儿, 发现那些字是印在屏幕上而不是塑料皮儿上的, 一下子就对墨水屏震惊了
<jyfl987> 所以10刀确实贵啊 在天朝10快不够一顿午饭的
<pityonline> adam8157: 一连接网络就自动访问 Amazon 注册
<jyfl987> 亚马逊的主机流量费用如何？
<pityonline> adam8157: gaoji
<ofan> aws流量很贵
<adam8157> pityonline: :)
<ofan> 貌似云服务流量都很贵
<jyfl987> 那哪个云服务稍微便宜点？
<adam8157> pityonline: 那个屏比较脆弱, 所以我才让你拆开验. 注意保护咯
<ofan> 不知道
<jyfl987> 我那个服务貌似流量+内存都要高点才行
<ofan> openshit？
<ofan> 访问速度不行
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dzh.mop.com/whbm/20121112/0/lOFOlgI2b03b93F5.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt wakaka, ⇪ 西方人对曹操、刘备、孙权的理解_五花八门_大杂烩
<pityonline> adam8157: 明白
<jyfl987> openshit还是算了吧
<jyfl987> 哪天rh说不搞了 你可不就傻逼了
<ofan> 有钱就aws
<jyfl987> ec2那些plan太多了 hells
<adam8157> jyfl987: openshift 也是基于ec2的
<hamo_diao> adam8157: 你这么NB搞机器学习啊？
<adam8157> hamo_diao: 蛤蟆_弟凹
<hamo_diao> adam8157: 。。。
 * hamo_diao 掉
<adam8157> hamo_diao: 机器学习赶紧能解决超多实际问题...
<bluezd> hamo_diao: 四声还是三声 ?
<adam8157> hamo_diao: 蛤蟆_弟凹
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈 那不是转手一道了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个跟硬件没啥关系
<hamo_diao> bluezd: 当然是4声
<hamo_diao> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> 感觉能
<hamo_diao> adam8157: 哟哟...你要是搞机器学习了，那你就真的高富帅了
 * adam8157 求机器学习入门
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸兄怎么了
<ofan> 机器学习=统计
<jyfl987> ofan: amazon不贵啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 有一股淡淡的忧伤～～～
<ofan> jyfl987: 流量贵，request贵
<jyfl987> ofan: 那个按小时算钱的 medium的一年只要2k多
 * hamo_diao 拜 adam8157 
<ofan> 流量很请求分开收费
<jyfl987> 不对 medium 的只要1k多
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
<ofan> jyfl987: 那只是cpu+内存
 * adam8157 夫唱妇随么?
<jyfl987> On-Demand Instances let you pay for compute capacity by the hour with no long-term commitments. This frees you from the costs and complexities of planning,
<hamo_diao> ofan: 而且是机器统计...
<ofan> jyfl987: ec2要跟其他的组合起来用
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个不是说简单的么
<ofan> hamo_diao: 都是统计
<hamo_diao> ofan: 人类根本不可能理解统计出来的规律...只知道能用
<ofan> hamo_diao: 实际上就是统计+概率+建模
<jyfl987> ofan: 我下午算了下 amazon的流量比我们国内用的cdn便宜多了 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 你仔细看看
<ofan> aws坑很多
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说的是cdn服务
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要弄多个instance,之间交换数据也要收钱
<jyfl987> ofan: 本该如此 这样他们才可以随便迁移instanse啊 你不能假设大家都在一个机房啊
<palomino|working> .......
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
 * palomino|working 戳 Orc|Working 
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过amazon确实收费点太多了 有点像腾讯
<ofan> jyfl987: ip也收钱
<ofan> 服务器监控也收
<ofan> firewall也收
<jyfl987> ofan: ip都收吧 监控和firewall也收很过分
<ofan> jyfl987: 所以你仔细看看
<jyfl987> ofan: 不推荐点别的大型provider咩
<ofan> jyfl987: rackspace
<ofan> reddit貌似用的这个
<jyfl987> ofan: 啊 我那个也有点像reddit 忘记说了
 * ofan 睡觉
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> ofan: 果然流量狠 1T一个月就要700多
<clarezoe> 为什么我的设置里有两个online accounts? 正常吗？http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/158809
<clarezoe> 怎么没人说话了？
<jyfl987> ofan: joyent的不错 默认就送20T流量 额
<ofan> 没人用吧
<ofan> 用个2t估计就完蛋了
<biss> ubuntu 12.04 播放视频时声音出现卡顿，无论flash还是播放器，求解
<kk> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 2个bug。电源键菜单无法关机，网络连接提示错误。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394591 12.04: uname -a Linux hostname 3.2.0-33-generic-pae #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:39:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux 按电源键会弹出关机菜单，选择其中的关机无法关机。屏幕显示now will halt …
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<imtxc_> t
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 请问下kde telepathy怎么使用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394592 请问下这个东西怎么用啊。。老是链接不上。。。 我用的是0.5.1 唉。。。而且还添加不了ICQ 和WINDOWS LIVE 提示安装添加插件包。。。可是提示的插件包我都已经装了。。 用过的朋友给介绍下怎么用吧。。。 …
<blueapple> 请问下kde telepathy 怎么用啊
<kingbo> 冬天到了？好冷清
<microcai> https://www.google.com/takeaction/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=hpp&utm_campaign=12032012freeandopen_en
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: Take Action – Google
<hoxily> kk: 听过 江南style 没有？
<BluebirdShao> 你跟 kk 聊天？
<kk> hoxily, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装玩后启动黑屏 要等半个小时左右才能进系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394595 安装玩后启动黑屏 要等半个小时左右才能进系统 第一次还禁不起 必须重启才能进去 这是什么问题？求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 pkwzsqsdly — 2012-12-03 20:25
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<UbuntuTalk> [零度] 什么情况
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 批量下载图片 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394599 一开始想的很简单，火狐的插件应该很简单的搞定，但是错了，该系统下没有发现支持递归下载的插件。 打算用wget扒，发现防扒很普遍。 装了downthemall，可以把链接的网页文件下载下来。然后取出图片地址再用wget …
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的黑毛呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 问他机油 bluezd
<roylez_> bluezd: 你的黑毛呢？
<bluezd> roylez_: 这个应该问他的好基友吧 adam8157
<roylez_> bluezd adam8157 hamo 你们玩三国杀啊
 * adam8157 我的x230终于在上海出口了, 希望尽快进口回来
<bluezd> adam8157: 那就是生产完毕了吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 是啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 估计5-6号到转运公司
<bluezd> adam8157: 拓展坞买了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 还没呢, 太贵了感觉
 * hamo 一进来就看到不撸胸调戏阿蛋
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥又revert了？
<roylez_> hamo: 各种毛病，新帖有被 .new 的蓝色遮住了
<roylez_> hamo: 暂时不费这个劲
 * hamo 掉了？
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<hamo> test
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥又revert了？
<roylez_> $ <      roylez_ > hamo: 各种毛病，新帖有被 .new 的蓝色遮住了
<roylez_> $ <      roylez_ > hamo: 暂时不费这个劲
<hamo> roylez_: 好，我确认我是发过哪一条以后掉线的了
<roylez_> hamo: 你先把点击图片展开弄好吧，自从换了那 JST 模板就不行了
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 折腾...
 * adam8157 afk
<jusss> roylez_: ping
<roylez_> jusss: 给我汇款了没？
<jusss> roylez_: ?为啥
<roylez_> hamo: top secret! 第一分钟就让我笑喷了
<roylez__> 莫意思
<ifvwm1> test
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<kk> ifvwm1, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<roylez_> kk: 你又拆我台
<kk> roylez_, 感谢您的信息。  ㍭ 
<roylez_> kk: 又装机器人
<kk> roylez_, 任何其他这样的机器人，你知道吗？  ㍭ 
<roylez_> kk: 都被我踢出去了
<hamo> roylez_: 你弱爆了
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆席lol
<roylez_> hamo: 你那掉线的才弱爆了
 * hamo T_T
<hamo> roylez_: jst已经搞好了
<hamo> roylez_: 就是少了个$()
<hamo> test
 * hamo 我又掉了？
 * hamo lag 5
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆
<ifvwm1> hamo: 我lag 20.22
<hamo> adam8157 T_T
<roylez_> hamo: lag 0
<roylez_> hamo: 弱爆了
<hamo> ifvwm1: 神，你应该是22.22才对啊
 * hamo lag 19
<ifvwm1> hamo: lag 1.30
<hamo> roylez_: jst生成的就是个字符串...
<hamo> roylez_: 替换以前的字符串，但是$()不能丢，我commit了
<eexpress> 这谁啊。nnnnd
<ifvwm1> eexpress: who ?
<eexpress> 碟中谍4，谁有
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 有人冒充神？
 * ifvwm1 不是冒充
<hamo> ifvwm1: 神1？
<roylez_> eexpress: thepiratebay top list里面就有
 * hamo 神2在哪里？
 * hamo 神，2在哪里？
<eexpress> roylez_: bt是被封锁的
<roylez_> eexpress: 迅雷离线？
<ifvwm1> hamo: 我是1
<eexpress> roylez_: 反正你不关机的。直接给我下吧
<hamo> ifvwm1: 对啊，所以应该有个神2嘛
<roylez_> eexpress: 瞎说
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<eexpress> 你机器，没关过吧
<roylez_> eexpress: 公司不能bt
<adam8157> hamo: 一个神1 一个神0
<eexpress> 啥bt嘛。改ftp
<hamo> roylez_: 用离线啊
<eexpress> 开一个ftp
 * hamo 原来神自己又是1，又是0.。。
 * hamo 拜神！
 * eexpress 怀念月月，帮忙下载，还10M/s的速度
<cnchanghai> 一起BT啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 你主管了？给我开一个ftp啥的
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 不能退缩
<eexpress> 月月以前可以偷偷开fd的根服务器，下载片子。
<eexpress> rh好弱。 adam8157
<eexpress> 18m也弱。
<adam8157> eexpress: fd是啥
<eexpress> 都打倒
<hamo> eexpress: 不能同意更多
<eexpress> freedesktop的
<roylez_> eexpress: 那月月现在干啥去了？下载多了被公司开除了？
<eexpress> 不知道。等他回老家，经过我这，再问？
 * hamo 我又掉了...弱爆了...
<eexpress> cfy: 有没。开一个ftp
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想学好ubuntu需要多少时间 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394609 我是新手，基本什么都不会 ，需要看什么书，学什么资料才能精通，我会很努力的学 统计信息: 发表于 由 kxdn2001 — 2012-12-03 22:13
<CyrusYzGTt> http://online.unionpay.com/static/help/detail_152.html  支持linux。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt wakaka, ⇪ 银联在线支付-帮助中心
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt: 你火星了
 * hamo 银联良心企业
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 嗯，所以我最後用 "。。"表示憤慨
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 不过截图全是在windows下的
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 嗯，所以感覺不好好
<eexpress> 银行领导早说了：这样的hack系统，绝对不能支持。
<maplebeats> eexpress: ==!
<cfy> eexpress: ?
<cfy> eexpress: 什么ftp?
<eexpress> cfy: 你有碟中碟4没
<sou_> 各位帮我看一下这个站能打开不? so-u.info
<cfy> eexpress: 没。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 电影院里看过了。
<maplebeats> sou_: 不能
<eexpress> 死网。 sou_
<eexpress> cfy: 。
<eexpress> 我还准备给你的Open-wrt充电的。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 充电？
<eexpress> 是啊
<sou_> 是被墙的症状吗?
<cfy> eexpress: openwrt需要充电？
<eexpress> nnnd 我从你那下载，总有一个通道过去，就是充电嘛
<sou_> [maplebeats]&[eexpress]?是被墙的症状吗?
<maplebeats> sou_: 不是
<MBX> 谁知道怎么在动态磁盘中引导ubuntu？
<sou_> [maplebeats] 那就好
<pityonline> 我的 goagent 又不好了
<buysz> hi
<kk> buysz, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<sou_> ssh
<sou_> dzd4 我有
<pityonline> 看来 goagent 还不是很靠谱儿，昨晚今晚两次不能用
<microcosm> 问问，matlab  unix版的与windows版有什么区别吗
<microcosm> 有人在吗，难道都睡了
<FrankLv> awk 字符串连接我好像用错了 SPOOL_FILENAME=$1 "." $3 FILE_EXT，这样最后的
<adam8157> microcosm: windows版是阉割版
<FrankLv> FILE_EXT 不是append在后面 而是在前面了
<FrankLv> http://pastebin.com/sPTd1qXC 详细脚本在这里
<microcosm> 主要是是否兼容，因为老师同学们没有安linux的
<adam8157> microcosm: 兼容
<_dns__> 不兼容的
<_dns__> jdk的lib打包都是不同平台的
<_dns__> 虽然上层一样但是底层的和os打交道的lib都是不一样的
<adam8157> _dns__: 他说的是matlab的数据文件...
<adam8157> _dns__: 不是说执行文件
<_dns__> oh
<microcosm> 谢了，matlab在linux完美的，谢了
<adam8157> microcosm: 一般实验室和公司跑得都是unix版, 因为确实很少有超强运算的机器会去装windows
<microcosm> 那我得建议老师换Unix版
<_dns__> java 的应用跨平台的
<_dns__> 看你运算需求了
<_dns__> 如果有跑unix的机器当然可以用，一般unix的机器买不起，太贵了
<microcosm> 怎么说，平常电脑都可以安linux
<_dns__> unix != linux
<microcosm> linux∈Unix，没什么缺的
 * FrankLv 我晕，我的输入文件是
<FrankLv> DOS格式
<FrankLv_> 工作中需要看大量的oracle stored procedure代码 我正在导出成文件 类似ctag/cscope能支持扫描相互引用 并在vim中方便查看么？
<frozen_2012> hi
<kk> frozen_2012, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<cleamoon> NND，零下17度，停电4个小时...冻死老子了...
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你在哪儿
<saimazoon> 这里是零上5度
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 瑞典
<saimazoon> 哦，我觉得我们以前说话了
<cleamoon> 是的
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你完成留学以后要不要在瑞典呆吗
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我是移民，不是留学，肯定会留下的
<saimazoon> 很有意思
<saimazoon> 你是在哪儿里多久
<saimazoon> 你在哪儿是多久的
<saimazoon> arghhh
<saimazoon> 我恨我的输入法
<ofan> saimazoon: 老外？
<saimazoon> 是的
<ofan> saimazoon: 也在瑞典？
<saimazoon> 不再，我在马德里，西班牙首都
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我住了5年
<ofan> saimazoon: 看球吗？
<saimazoon> 不看，事实上我恨足球
<ofan> saimazoon: why?
<saimazoon> because it's annoying
<saimazoon> repetitive, and dull
<ofan> lol
<saimazoon> I'd rather do something else in my free time
<saimazoon> 在这儿聊天如何
<ofan> 我同学好多球迷
<ofan> saimazoon: 你那儿几点了
<saimazoon> 我喜欢踢球，可是看足球完全是个不同的事情
<saimazoon> 20:44
<ofan> 呵呵 有意思
<ofan> saimazoon: 我也比较喜欢踢球，不过是大学以前
<ofan> 但基本不看球
<cleamoon> 足球比赛有点臭又长，还是篮球痛快
<ofan> 装个游戏玩玩
<ofan> The Witcher 2 玩过没
<saimazoon> 我不喜欢电脑游戏。。。
<ofan> saimazoon: 那你喜欢什么，你不会是mm吧
<saimazoon> mm是什么
<ofan> girl
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<saimazoon> 那个词的根源是什么
<ofan> 美眉
<ofan> saimazoon: 不知道根源是啥，可能是某些地方的方言，比如台湾那边的
<saimazoon> ofan, 可是我打算说的是那个速记的意思是什么
<saimazoon> mm
<ofan> saimazoon: mei mei = '美眉' 的拼音缩写
<saimazoon> 并不知道是‘美眉’的首音
<ofan> 有时候mm还可以指别的
<ofan> sai
<ofan> saimazoon: 话说你是mm吗
<saimazoon> ofan, 你在中国吗
<kevinyings> :-):-)
<kevinyings> 起床了;-)
<kevinyings> 世界末日又近了
<kk>  06:48
<canaima> d k pais son x favor respondan
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-04
<ofan> saimazoon: no 我不在
<saimazoon> 哦
<saimazoon> 欧洲吗
<ofan> saimazoon: usa
<ofan> 刚刚做了一个梦，我被人追杀了啊啊啊啊
<saimazoon> 你是睡觉的吗
<ofan> saimazoon: ……
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<ofan> saimazoon: 没有这么问的
<saimazoon> 问题是什么
<saimazoon> 哦
<saimazoon> 我说错了吗
<saimazoon> 似乎是这么的
<saimazoon> 麻烦你，我是老外
<ofan> saimazoon: 应该问"你刚才在睡觉“？ 或 ”你刚睡醒？”
<imtxc_> test
<kk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<saimazoon> 明白了
<saimazoon> ofan, 真很感谢
<ofan> saimazoon: no problem
<ofan> saimazoon: 比较好奇你是想着西班牙语说中文还是想着英语说的？
<saimazoon> 你住在美国多少时间
<saimazoon> 想着西班牙语
<saimazoon> 因为它是我的母语
<saimazoon> 可是我也会说英语
<saimazoon> 我学习汉语的书本都是英语写的
<ofan> emm 西班牙语应该语序跟法语比较像，法语的语序有些情况下跟中文差不多
<ofan> saimazoon: i see，英语语序跟中文差别很大
<saimazoon> 知道呀
<saimazoon> 呵呵
<saimazoon> ofan, 我从来不知道中文句词怎么摆
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> saimazoon: 中文永远都是陈述句语序
<buysz> 各位早啊.
<MeaCulpa>  /me 想学西班牙语
<saimazoon> 很不少时候我把句词在一个语句摆错了
 * MeaCulpa 西班牙语是全世界通用国家最多的语言，还是世界强权美国使用人口最多的语言
<ofan> saimazoon: 问句用些特殊的字/词体现
<MeaCulpa> saimazoon: 中文语法很随意，但是顺序很单一
<buysz> ...快变成国学大师了啊.各位...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美国前几年都立法确立英语地位了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 否则西班牙语称王了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 米国会说西班牙语的基本都会英语吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 新一代还是看Dora & Boots长大的，lol
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 嗯，英语仍然是统治地位，但是西班牙语人口增长厉害
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 南部经济增长也强劲
<MeaCulpa> 那些Lutherian怎么生的过Catholic
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 以后说不定，大家陈述用英语， 表达情感用Vola, Viva之类....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 西班牙语拉丁味道浓一点，又好听。法语难听死了，都是口水
<saimazoon> 为什么是口水
<saimazoon> 我没明白你的意思
<MeaCulpa> saimazoon: 我怎么知道，法语说起来稀里哗啦的
<MeaCulpa> saimazoon: 感觉嘴巴里都是口水
<ofan> saimazoon: r的法语发音像吐痰
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<saimazoon> 我关于法语觉得一样
<piggybox> 法语唱起歌来还不错，说确实不好听
<saimazoon> 你说法语的时候你嘴巴充满口水
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<saimazoon> 我头疼了
<saimazoon> 我应该做一项大学计划，可是还么有可开始大工作起来
<ofan> saimazoon: 我有咽炎，所以说不好法语..
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<saimazoon> 对哦来说我也没有合适的嗓子说法语说得好
<buysz> nnd老断线...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 双tomcat怎么配置 求高人解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394623 一个tomcat已经配置好了，但是配置两个就搞不好了，看了网上的一些介绍，也没看明白，我刚接触ubuntu系统，很多东西还不太明白，有哪位高手可以给予手把手教我啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 kxdn2001 …
<imtxc> 谁有wps A7的deb包么，可以分享一下不，今天这网络死活打不开wps网站……
<david_wu> 新的一天，迟到了一个小时。。。
<david_wu> 今天有什么新菜吗。
<hamo> adam8157 壕，又wtf了？
<adam8157> hamo: wfh
<adam8157> hamo: 只是上午, 下午要去打球 嗯嗯
<hamo> adam8157 对啊，wtf
<hamo> adam8157 wtf
<hamo> roylez: 节操男？
<hamo> adam8157 日子过的真舒服...
<MeaCulpa> WTF?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: wfh
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋动不动就wtf
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽真没节操
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们招人不要求English的？不错
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 所以把他赶走了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<hamo> ......
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 蛤蟆是不是在mail list里发了个mail, 说Guys I'll WTF tomorrow
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 帽帽觉得我太有节操了，融入不了他们的环境...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 然后就被Fire
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没, 他英文还行, 被fire是因为丑
<hamo> ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 都说了是因为节操过多的原因
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 来18摸万万
<MeaCulpa> s/万万/玩玩
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 贵摸不要我啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你投的职业不对
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 应该投啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 谁让你去搞大机
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 忽悠啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我摸海招忽悠
<adam8157> hamo: 联想又给我便宜了50美元 751$ 变成 704$了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 大机多爽啊...器大活好...
<hamo> adam8157 为啥？
<hamo> adam8157 看你节操少，给你补点？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 大机活都是第三方码农干的，不需要正规军
<adam8157> hamo: 可能是
 * hamo 原来节操少还有这个功效...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 给大机写IO驱动...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 反正贵摸又不要我
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 写驱动多无聊...
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • firefox和終端中無法使用fcitx,但QQ裏可以用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394625 大家好，我是昨天才裝得這個fcitx，開始的時候都能用，後來不知道被我怎麽倒飭了倒飭就不能用了。希望大家多多指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 seu08007 — 2012-12-04 10:22
<imtxc> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 推了个阿三
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 推倒？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 阿三你都推
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 来者不拒啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 阿三活好不？
<MeaCulpa> 嗯捏着鼻子推了
<palomino|working> .......
 * MeaCulpa 啥叫人软
<palomino|working> 三哥都不放过
<MeaCulpa> People Soft
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说这忽悠业界涵盖广阔啊
 * hamo 这个不是都翻译成人贱，不是人件么？
<MeaCulpa> 人软？ 人贱？
<hamo> 人件
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 就是人事报表？
<palomino|working> 不是叫仁科么。。
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛真是啥都能忽悠
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么说
<happyaron> 有啥靠谱的nfs替代品？
<iIlL0oO> happyaron: 直接scp
<hamo> happyaron: sshfs
<happyaron> iIlL0oO: 要像文件系统一样挂载着用
<happyaron> hamo: 有没有不加密的
<hamo> happyaron: nfs不好么？
<palomino|working> samba? , happyaron
<jyfl987> hamo: 我们前一阵就被nfs给搞了
<jyfl987> 果然换掉nfs了
<iIlL0oO> happyaron: ssh可以用 nautils 挂载的
<happyaron> hamo: 流量稍稍有点大，>700Mbps
<happyaron> iIlL0oO: 额，服务器环境啦……
<jyfl987> hamo: 如果你不怕麻烦 看看 lustre
<hamo> jyfl987: 这个真的靠谱？我们也在看这个，但我咋觉得没那么靠谱呢？
<hamo> jyfl987: 搞了这么多年了也才现在这个样子
<happyaron> hamo: 你们在啥地方用的，业务特点是啥样的
<happyaron> hamo: nfs 确实略挫啊
<hamo> happyaron: 就是云存储的后端...只是在调研而已
<happyaron> hamo: 哦，那你们直接就中枪了。
<hamo> happyaron: 我们不用nfs的...我说的是刚才那个lustre
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<happyaron> jyfl987: hamo 这东西怎么用？
<hamo> happyaron: 类似hdfs
<happyaron> o
<imtxc> hamo: 你发的图看不到啊
<imtxc> hamo: 403
<jyfl987> hamo: 主要是他省事 几个节点挂上就行了
<jyfl987> hamo: 当然安装麻烦 要特定内核 挫
 * slucx 有熟悉CAN总线的朋友木有？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 云存储真可以考虑下 我当初用lustre就是为了做游戏的文件存储 为了在各个节点同步
<jyfl987> 不过这个要特定内核真的很挫
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jyfl987> 不知道google那个能不能
<adam8157> happyaron: pnfs
<happyaron> adam8157: 这有是啥
<happyaron> jyfl987: 哦
<adam8157> hamo: 是人年吧
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我看看，貌似这是给超算用的么
 * palomino|working 把两根狗尾草塞进 roylez 鼻孔
<adam8157> happyaron: Parallel NFS
<jyfl987> happyaron: 主要是超算的人不在乎内核
<imtxc> hamo: fmn.rrimg.com 的图
<happyaron> adam8157: 在mainline里么？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 嗯。
<adam8157> happyaron: 应该在吧
<hamo> imtxc 应该是人人那边做了防盗链
<adam8157> happyaron:  as part of NFSv4.1
<hamo> imtxc 人人真弱爆
<jyfl987> 现在看到nfs就觉得火大
<adam8157> happyaron: https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/ch12s02.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 12.2. pNFS - Red Hat Customer Portal
<adam8157> jyfl987: 并行差, 其它还好
<iIlL0oO> 用 rsync 同步数据
<happyaron> adam8157: 多谢
<adam8157> happyaron: np
<adam8157> happyaron: 对了, 你还可以用iSCSI这种东西嘛
<huntxu> hamo: 蓉蓉
<huntxu> happyaron: ^
<huntxu> hamo: 你這nick不好，重碼率太高
<huntxu> adam8157: 你又wfh?
<adam8157> happyaron: storage那边入门的就是iscsi, 根本不考虑nfs
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯那
<happyaron> huntxu: 额？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大佬 他们显然需要并行啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯那
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以pNFS咯
<jyfl987> adam8157: amazon中国可以买到amazon上的东西咩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 别用nfs 就这样
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不可以, 部分书可以
 * adam8157 个人觉得iSCSI比pNFS靠谱, 至少我们这边更重视前者
<huntxu> adam8157: p是并行？
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> 趕腳不靠譜。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: nfs的大软肋, 时隔几十年后才开始弥补
<jyfl987> adam8157: nfs这种是主从同步的 很不适合这种云存储啊
<jyfl987> 当然自建机房就反过来了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: iSCSI是SAN, NFS是NAS，没关系啊... nNFS是啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 它根本不适合存储
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • chrome 浏览器如何启用flash插件！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394627 我通过APT装的浏览器，说没有安装这个插件，我点进去 ADOBE 提示我说 CHROME 已经内置了，但是我找了下 没看到呢，CHROME22 的版本，怎么启用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2012-12-04 10:40
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pNFS, 并行nfs
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 咱不懂理论啊, 只针对蓉蓉的需求
 * hamo 你们真心gaoji
<roylez> adam8157: 什么是pNFS？
<adam8157> roylez: 并行nfs
 * bluezd gaoji
 * hamo 真心gaoji
<roylez> adam8157: iSCSI跟NAS都是渣渣
<roylez> adam8157: FC王道
<hamo> roylez: FC垃圾
<adam8157> roylez: 烧不起
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> 。。。
<imtxc> 围观
<happyaron> ...
<huntxu> hamo: 哪裏有壓迫，哪裏就有反抗
 * hamo ┴┴︵╰（‵□′）╯︵┴┴
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） roylez 
 * imtxc 继续围观
<imtxc> kk: 几点了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<hamo> kk: 干活啦！
<kk> roylez: .. ..
<hamo> kk: 乖
<roylez> kk: 机器人卖萌可耻
<buysz> 求一个开源的web irc 客户端
<kk> roylez, 这是很深的。  ㍣ 
<imtxc> kk: 几点了都不告诉我
<imtxc> kk: 给你找个基友
<kk> imtxc, 你输了呢？  ㍣ 
<kevinyings> 蛤蟆乐
<imtxc> ___________________________________________________
<happyaron> adam8157_away: 到处都是坑
<hamo> happyaron: 被蛋蛋壕坑了吧...
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<WhiteMoOn> .
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2012/11/30/chinas_first_wankathon_held_in_shen.php#photo-20
<kk> MeaCulpa wakaka, ⇪ Photos: China's first masturbation contest held in Shenzhen for World AIDS Day: Shanghaiist
<huntxu> roylez: 我要中文版那游戲
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<iIlL0oO> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22351863-1-1.html
<kk> iIlL0oO wakaka, ⇪ 【快捷键】连续输入三个符号转换横线-金山WPS Office官网论坛
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 在系统中安装了bluefish不能启动浏览器调试 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394639 如题：各位高手，请问怎么样能够启动浏览器调试呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubtuUser — 2012-12-04 12:30
<roylez> huntxu: 啥，胡子渣
<huntxu> roylez: 就是那個游戲
<MeaCulpa> https://foursquare.com/xushengs/checkin/50bd7c06e4b0dc239eb5752b?s=FYOunYVzwSrEiRJWfzxKjI5lkZQ&ref=tw
<kk> MeaCulpa wakaka, ⇪ Fdream @ 张江地铁站小吃街
<MeaCulpa> 都有这样的check-in了
<roylez> huntxu: 豌豆荚里的好像是中文的
<huntxu> roylez: 不去!google pla
<roylez> huntxu: 那你得等我晚上给你发了
<huntxu> roylez: 好
<roylez> cfy: 榨菜
<JKme> clear
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<roylez> cfy: 蠢废丫
<savr> hi
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<savr> when do office workers go on holiday in beijing/shanghai/etc for the chinese new year usually?
<hamo> cfy: 你不是插飞雁嘛
<hamo> cfy: 怎么又改蠢废丫了
<JKme> register xiaobaijk xzhezhe@gmail.com
<JKme> clear
<hamo> adam8157: .
 * slucx 大便stable直接升级到sid会不会挂？
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥你没进那个论坛风云榜里？
<adam8157> slucx: 不会
 * slucx 大便stable直接升级到sid会不会挂？ adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 我又不灌水
<slucx> adam8157: 升级大概需要下载多少啊？
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 联想在美国真心良心企业
<adam8157> slucx: 几乎全部
<slucx> adam8157: 汗，那不是要花很长时间了
<hamo> adam8157: 美国人民比较省，大陆人民像你一样的都比较壕
<adam8157> hamo: 美行700$ 国行8000还没有IPS屏.... nnnnd
<slucx> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/uuhofe-82588里面的squeeze全部替换成sid即可？
<hamo> adam8157: 说了大陆人民壕嘛
<adam8157> slucx: 只留http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ sid main non-free contrib这一行, 其它没用
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/
<adam8157> slucx: stable挺好的, 干啥升
<adam8157> slucx: 一年大概会出现一次需要进recovery模式的情况
<slucx> adam8157: 其他都没用？你的源就这一行？
<adam8157> slucx: en
<slucx> adam8157: 不用blackport?
<adam8157> slucx: 都sid了还backport啥
<MeaCulpa> Debian Stable = Debian Stumble
<adam8157> slucx: PS, 用stable的人如果大量backport, 基本就是糟蹋了stable
<slucx> adam8157: sid里有非开源的软件？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: lol
<adam8157> slucx: backport和非开源没关系
<slucx> 哦non-free
<adam8157> slucx: main non-free contrib 这仨关键字你不懂?
<slucx> 了然了
<adam8157> slucx: en
<slucx> adam8157: 我先update，下午下班再升
<imtxc_> adam8157: 你的本现在到哪了？
<adam8157> imtxc_: 中国奔美国的飞机上
<imtxc_> adam8157: 中国奔美国？ 还在富士康呢么
<adam8157> imtxc_: 那不晓得
<microcosm> 有没有办法把Matlab默认的编辑器换成VIM或者别的什么
<imtxc_> huntxu: 胡须哥要玩whipper?
<slucx> 799 packages upgraded, 307 newly installed, 142 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<slucx> Need to get 737 MB of archives. After unpacking 568 MB will be used.
<slucx>  
<slucx> 居然是0 not upgraded，让我情何以堪啊
<adam8157> slucx: 其实我建议你升级到wheezy就好
<imtxc_> 怎么满世界又是切糕撒
<slucx> adam8157: testing吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 别写testing, 固定到wheezy
<slucx> adam8157: 平时工作用的
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，我刚刚更新了源，再改为wheezy没问题吧？
<adam8157> slucx: 没事儿 update而已, 不是upgrade
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，我这个电脑是工作用的，不想太折腾
<slucx> adam8157: 下班了更新，因为工作中可能会切到windows
<adam8157> slucx: .
<slucx> haha
<slucx> adam8157: 升级和下载程序前会再次检测source.lst吗？
<slucx> 不然怎么知道我用的是哪一个
<adam8157> slucx: 记得update就好
<slucx> 嗯
<cherrot> iOpera: 又改名
<iOpera>  
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 为什么我的kubuntu设置宽带连接后无线连接就消失了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394649 昨晚回宿舍装宽带，搞了半天不会弄，因为对kubuntu不熟悉，网上搜一下，说用sudo pppoEconf，然后我就照做了，设置过程全部默认都是yes，输入账号和密码，完成之后可以上网了，以 …
<adam8157> iOpera: 爱呕屁
<iOpera> 文盲蛋蛋
<roylez> iOpera: 是鸭蛋母
<iOpera> 亚当？鸭蛋？
 * hamo_aha 阿蛋母
<iOpera> 额。和萨达姆类似。
<adam8157> hamo_aha: roylez nexus 4 4-5周才能发货... 我准备下单了 pityonline
<jyf> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15454959757&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102511642:6:%BE%F4:97164d3112d9c6760ed1c06508bf24a0r&ali_trackid=1_97164d3112d9c6760ed1c06508bf24a0
<kk> jyf wakaka, ⇪ 当代仿古工艺品 古代酒杯酒具 铜合金铜爵乾隆杯三角杯 加官进爵-淘宝网
<adam8157> jyf: 我准备下单 nexus 4 了 bluezd
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 不便宜啊 快赶上电脑了
<bluezd> adam8157: how much ?
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 壕啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 16G 349$
<iOpera> jyf: 额。这个做的不像。我也准备搞一个这。
<ofan> adam8157: 壕
 * adam8157 8G 还是 16G 捏...
<archl> adam8157: 8G，因为看你的样子你啥都不用。
<jyf> adam8157: cant displya chinese char
<adam8157> archl: 装软件呢
<adam8157> jyf: I decide to order nexus 4
<jyfl987> 好了
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> archl: 买了没
<jyfl987> iOpera: 刚才跟我说啥?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你刚才说啥
<iOpera> 。自己看
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我准备下单nexus 4了, 不等黄牛
<jyfl987> iOpera: 乱码了 nnd 重复一遍
<iOpera> 不显示？
<adam8157> archl: 8G够用?
<archl> iOpera: 我极度省钱，要雇佣 jyf 呢。
<iOpera> jyf: 额。这个做的不像。我也准备搞一个这。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 然后呢? 现在市价多少?
<archl> 哈哈
<jyfl987> archl: 雇佣我做啥?
<bluezd> adam8157: 必须 16 G 啊
<archl> jyfl987: 。还没想好。
<iOpera> archl: 额。附带雇佣电脑？lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 8G 299$ 16G 349$  黄牛加价1000块
<adam8157> bluezd: 是么...
<jyfl987> iOpera: 明白了吧 我那个jyf是在linode上来的 没装中文locale额
<archl> iOpera: 现在先凑合用电脑。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说人民币 别跟我说过程
<iOpera> 。
<jyfl987> 刚才世纪互联机房挂了
<jyfl987> 我这个客户端是挂在服务器上 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己下单最多加价300
<ofan> wifi速度太慢了
<jyfl987> 等下迁移到linode去
<jyfl987> adam8157: 黄牛的是现货？
<ofan> linode=渣
 * adam8157 实况足球占空间多少?  cc bluezd 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你丫不能说人民币么
<adam8157> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> ofan: 那没办法 其他好的买不起
<archl> adam8157: 你再拖3个月买mozilla/jolla额玩算了，反正你已经拖了半年了。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 2200 2500
<huntxu> adam8157: 手機上有實況足球？！ bluezd
<bluezd> adam8157: 没装过
<ofan> jyfl987: linode贵又不怎么好
<adam8157> huntxu: 当然有... 看别人玩过, 超带感的
<archl> huntxu: 很多年前就有了FIFA了
<bluezd> huntxu: 有，但是不好玩儿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么才2k5 ？你说的是加价后的?
<adam8157> jyfl987: en
<cfy> hamo_aha: ......
<pityonline> adam8157: 最近大出血啊，又买 x230，又买 nexus 4
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你推荐个好的啊 你又不说
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己下单的
<ofan> jyfl987: http://www.ramhost.us/?page=kvm-virtual-dedicated-server
<kk> ofan wakaka, ⇪ RAM Host - Premium West USA Los Angeles Virtual Dedicated Servers
<cfy> roylez: 基席
<adam8157> jyfl987: 黄牛的16G得3300
<huntxu> adam8157: 2013玩到第四個賽季，CMF 目前29場23球13助攻
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 那买黄牛的要3k2?
<adam8157> pityonline: 是啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你不2么
<adam8157> jyfl987: ?
<imtxc_> adam8157: 深圳黄牛已经破3K了
<jyfl987> ofan: 对了 我买linode还有个考虑是 东京机房
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这东西等一阵就狂掉价 你何苦呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 快不了多少
<pityonline> adam8157: 壕
<jyfl987> adam8157: 以前你死活不买智能机 现在又这么当愿大头
<jyfl987> ofan: 毛 快好多
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且這代的數據發展特別快，才21歲就100了 = =
<adam8157> jyfl987: 狂掉也不会比自己海外购便宜啊
<ofan> 买手机不如买平板
<adam8157> huntxu: 100!!!!
<jyfl987> ofan: 我现在看教程都在我那个linode上 这样上班下班共享一个session挺好的
<archl> ofan: 7寸平板无用
<adam8157> pityonline: 哎, 穷啊, 苦啊
 * hamo_aha 掉价格不如掉节操
<ofan> archl: 你懂毛
<huntxu> adam8157: 出場17歲，72
<ofan> 7寸最合适
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我真觉得手机这东西 2k就是极限了 尤其是在今天这个疯狂的年代 连intel都要搞soc了
<adam8157> huntxu: 尼玛总是养妖人啊
<archl> ofan: 那个nexus7完全没用处。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 尤其是最近公积金提取又出问题了
<ofan> archl: 我天天用
<pityonline> adam8157: lol
<huntxu> 第一年到78, 第二年到84，第三年到96, 現在第四個賽季過半，100了
<archl> 。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 远程session，很容易被爆菊
 * archl 这里有个多数时间被遗忘的nexus 7 16g
<ofan> archl: 你不会用吧
<archl> ofan: 很难用。
<archl> ofan: 竟然有个垃圾 home 。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个开发票的被列入黑名单了 不过他们说换个公司继续做 我还在观察我同事那帮人
<ofan> archl: 你真奇葩
<jyfl987> ofan: 发改委
<huntxu> adam8157: messi才103,目測我這個賽季結束就超過了
 * archl 发现竟然触摸屏还有后退键。。。
<archl> ofan: 你才奇怪。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 你大蒜吃多了吧
<ofan> 想在弄个256的vps玩玩
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐推荐个转运公司? 百通有点不能忍了
<jyfl987> ofan: 有128的 额
<pityonline> adam8157: x230 发货了吗？
<ofan> 128不够用的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为毛不买nexus 10
<hamo_aha> adam8157: 乐通
<jyfl987> ofan: 128应该够 除非你开h站
<archl> jyfl987: 蒜没有。吃太多姜了
<adam8157> pityonline: 在中国奔美国的飞机上
<imtxc_> adam8157: 在google买么，能带台nexus 7么
<bluezd> adam8157: 看来你是发家致富了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的手机需要换了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我最小安装后都用100多M
<jyfl987> adam8157: 发个真相看看 你又不泡妞
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 愁苦啊 dzhu老师
<pityonline> adam8157: 从中国先飞美国再飞回来？
<jyfl987> ofan: 毛啊 服务器定制的一般占内存就10-20m
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯, made in china嘛
<jyfl987> ofan: ubuntu貌似是25-30而已
<ofan> -/+ buffers/cache:         94        911
<bluezd> adam8157: 愁苦的是我啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 你光装个内核有毛用
<archl> adam8157: 你给两边都创造了就业机会呢。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你自己2 怪不了别人 我以前那个博客的vps就是128的 总共才吃了70m内存 有nginx pgsql python
<ofan> jyfl987: 70M还少？
<jyfl987> ofan: 也不多吧 我就一个博客 从来也没满过
<jyfl987> ofan:  对了 昨天发现joyent大放送 云账户 每个送一个月20T流量 额
<ofan> 我这php,mysql,py,django,ssh,vpn  94M
<ofan> nginx.
<ofan> 还挂了个znc
<jyfl987> ofan: 加上 cloudflare的搞免费cdn就爽了
<ofan> systemd的journal比较占内存
<jyfl987> 你事多
<imtxc_> …………
<ofan> jyfl987: cloudflare一直在用
<ofan> jyfl987: 为什么那个128的不用了？
<pityonline> adam8157: 好折腾
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为我买linode了 就扔了那个了
<ofan> jyfl987: 壕
<adam8157> pityonline: 是啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 15刀买来的 没啥哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 曲线救国啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么配置
<jyfl987> ofan: system123你自己看下 现在貌似20刀了
<ofan> 200 GB Transfer
<ofan> 512M
<ofan> xen的，不值
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 xen也便宜了？ 以前不是贵么
<jyfl987> ofan: 难道是超卖技术有了突破?
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在都kvm的
<archl> jyfl987: 简单的告诉我 x32 有好处么
<jyfl987> archl: 32bit么
<jyfl987> archl: 有好处的 如果你逻辑很大  32bit的比64的省内存 lol
<cherrot> jyfl987: ...
<archl> jyfl987:  果然你说了一通我不能理解的话。
<cherrot> archl: x86 32bit 到你那就组合成 x32了。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<adam8157> imtxc_: 现在nexus 7淘宝价格可以的吧... 我代购风险大, 先交钱(运费大概就得300左右, 慢的运费大概200, 关税自理), 还得给转运保价费(因为我没法保证)
<jyfl987> archl: 这个是真的 基准单位问题
<cherrot> adam8157: nexus7 和 nexus10 你会选那个？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的老手机发真相来看看
<adam8157> cherrot: 7, 10太大了
<ofan> 10多少钱
<adam8157> jyfl987: Nokia 1202, 我手头没有能拍照的东西
<jyfl987> adam8157: nexus 7配键盘的话 那个键盘太小了 如果是我 就买n10
<jyfl987> adam8157: 话说你是要泡妞么
<ofan> 10太大了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥?
<ofan> 7照样配全键盘
<cherrot> ofan: adam8157 要是给老爸老妈用呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不泡妞你为啥要换手机
<ofan> jyfl987: 搞基
<jyfl987> ofan: 我这就买了一个nexus7的键盘 结果发现悲剧了
<iOpera> 这些东西，买了一个月，估计就不会用什么了。你们害蛋蛋。
<iOpera> adam8157: 为了面子，买东西，不值
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦, 就你们能用智能手机, 就你们出门能看地图? 就你们能用支付宝客户端? 我就不能? nnnnnnd
<imtxc_> ………………
<bluezd> adam8157: 我支持你，买吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我电池不行 手机一般不敢打开屏幕 怕到时候电量不够打110
<adam8157> bluezd: 要物质的支持
<iOpera> 这么低的要求。。。
<iOpera> 面子蛋蛋
 * cherrot 蛋蛋太可爱了
<imtxc_> adam8157: 你早该买了，其实再等一个来月黄牛的价格应该也就可以接受了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 前途不大 你出门要刷什么支付宝 难道是打车？
<archl> cherrot jyfl987 :  x32 不是 x86-32,好像，今天看新闻。。。http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: X32 ABI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * adam8157 因为手机木有地图走了不少冤枉路, 因为手机不支持彩信浪费了好多优惠券
<jyfl987> adam8157: 地图nokia的都带 我就有个nokia的手机 里面有地图的
<archl> adam8157: 。。
<jyfl987> archl: 好吧 你说的是abi
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是黑白屏!!!! 1.7寸的
<adam8157> jyfl987: NOKIA 1202!!!
<archl> adam8157: 要中国地图，只要一个800元的手机就行了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9479d7f7jw1dzgvn6p4d2j.jpg
 * adam8157 尼玛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你过来把我的接受去吧 我的是nokia 全键盘的
<jyfl987> 音乐手机
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看不上, 要买就买个好的
<jyfl987> 外放还真不错 nokia老搞这种xx的事
<iOpera> archl: 400的合约机，都有
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 在国内弄个VPS卖SSH，不会被劳教吧？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 得了 你就是为了面子 你要真为功能 买个800真够 还比我现在这g7实用
<archl> imtxc_ 国内vps不是很贵很贵么。
<adam8157> roylez: 壕, 吃过切糕么?
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 卖国内的不会
<cherrot> imtxc: 你卖了给谁用啊。。。伊朗？
<jyfl987> cherrot: 给老外体验用
<archl> adam8157: 多少钱一克？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 够个鬼, 支持蓝牙4.0么?
<cherrot> jyfl987: lol
<imtxc_> cherrot: 我的意思是学习ofan好榜样，不会被抄水表吧
<adam8157> archl: 问都不敢问
<archl> adam8157: 山东汉子啊。
<imtxc_> archl: 切糕不按克卖的
<cherrot> imtxc: 我的观点是裆懒得管你
<adam8157> roylez: 求推荐转运公司
<ofan> py的popen执行太快会挂掉？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么不支持？ 你以为国产的就是山寨的？
<imtxc_> archl: 一刀下去就是吨级别的
<archl> imtxc_ 哦。巧克力是按克卖的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 国产许多互联网厂商手机 并不差啊
<roylez> adam8157: 没吃过
<roylez> adam8157: 你要买啥？
<cherrot> archl: 切糕是按克拉卖的
<adam8157> roylez: nexus 4
<archl> cherrot: 兔子买到了？
<archl> cherrot 要买小兔子玩了，
<roylez> adam8157: 有钱
<jyfl987> 「买过一次 切糕 ，感觉当时围在一起的维族同胞们还是很热情的，问我买多少，我说两斤，真的只称了两斤。明码实价，童叟无欺。然后我们八九个同事就一人一小块分着尝鲜。有两个一米九的兄弟吃了感觉味道不错，随后大家就拿起砖刀、钢钎、铁笔等回工地上工去了……—— @张大锤」
<cherrot> archl: 买到神码啊？
 * archl 2年换一次手机。
<adam8157> roylez: 反正百通有点不能忍了, 以后买东西, 转运公司得多个选择
<archl> cherrot 买兔子，给妹妹玩
<jyfl987> cherrot: kilo?
<jyfl987> archl: 你还有妹妹？
<imtxc_> archl: jyfl987 新疆人说价格从来不说单位的
<cherrot> archl: 不。。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 这里就有新疆的 你问问他们好了
<archl> jyfl987: 澳大利亚的妹妹回来
<jyfl987> archl: 多大了？
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 我家那里很多新疆人的，跟他们买东西 只说价格，你问单位，他们假装听不懂
<cherrot> jyfl987: 说实话不知道克拉究竟是什么单位  从没买过钻戒
<archl> jyfl987: 和仔仔基本一样
<cherrot> imtxc: 然后怎么给钱呢？
<archl> cherrot: 拿出10张100
<cherrot> archl: 你的萝莉妹妹回来了？
<jyfl987> archl: 我不知道 是什么样
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 多半的都是汉人
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 许多汉人冒充少数民族干坏事
<archl> cherrot还真的和我小时候有些像。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 比如兰州拉面
<jyfl987> cherrot: 金克啦买过么
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 维族人还是很好识别的嘛
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 你是甘肃的  说不定也差不多
<archl> jyfl987: 。...
<imtxc_> jyfl987: ……兰州拉面本来就跟汉族和维族没关系
<jyfl987> archl: 你妹妹干嘛也回来？ 你们一家还真是 诶
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 兰州拉面？
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 那是撒拉族的？
<archl> jyfl987: imgur.com/dpwGL
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 回
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你失心疯了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 你也可以上海拉面
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ?
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 是回族老马家人发明的
<jyfl987> archl: 果然不大
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 饮鸩止渴，切糕解馋
<archl> jyfl987: 知道为啥我看不起android 么。因为啥都是全屏的。功能键都在下面。。。连空白都不留。设计就是失败。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 这东西还要发明？
<kingbo> irc密码怎么改？
<archl> jyfl987: 这个是小的。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿
<archl> jyfl987: 还有个8岁的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 买切糕要带1米9的
<jyfl987> archl: 好像有点斗鸡
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 你以为呢，不然在外地吃到的都说是山寨的，就是因为不是他们发明的他们不会做
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃混沌啊。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还得带上工地上的家伙
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 我是说挂面不也是拉出来的咩
<imtxc_> jyfl987: ……外行了吧，兰州牛肉面的面是次要的，很多人都会，主要的是汤
<adam8157> 求白汤拉面
<archl> jyfl987 我这里有个卖的贼贵的蛋糕店，生意做的最好——因为一个月中有一天会把出售的东西全免费掉。
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 越牛的拉面馆里面工资最高的就是调汤的师傅，每天早上调好之后他就下班了。
<archl> jyfl987: 会员制度。
<archl> 充分利用投机心里。
<archl> imtxc_ 额。。。鸡鸭老汤的面条就不需要了吧。
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 他们买调料从来不在一个地方买，怕别人学走
 * archl 喜欢吃蛋糕。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 是不是掺音速壳了？ 发现wiki介绍 凉茶里面居然有音速壳
 * microcai http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/06/gates.html 盖茨在11年前就说 Linux 是最好的 OS 了
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 现在基本上少了，以前大人们传说他们会加很多东西
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 那师傅是不是回去种大妈了 额
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 以前有加的，现在不加了应该
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 不光拉面，面做的好吃的，很多会在里面加的
<adam8157> microcai: 看完表示不相信
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 那是拉回头客最有效的办法。
 * adam8157 罂粟籽是正规的食品添加剂
<cfy> microcai: 真的假的。。。
<cherrot> adam8157: 真的？ 真好  我家炖肉一直放
<imtxc_> adam8157: jyfl987 中国唯一合法的罂粟种植基地就在甘肃
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 其实也不是铁板一块，我那时候常去一个新疆人饭馆，有一次兜里滑落50块钱人家还追出来给我呢
<cherrot> jyfl987: 金克拉 听过 lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这很正常啊 中国人不也有好人坏人么
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • grub rescue，急急急！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394659 各位大侠，快帮帮忙吧！ 在win8下重装系统，删错了一个分区，结果出现了grub rescue，按照网上的方法如下： （grub rescue > 在此情况下，可以如下解决，并不用重新安装系统 第一步，找出你的 …
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你地上海人不也有好多很豪爽 很man的男人咩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 嗯，种族，民族，本就不该拿来说事
 * cherrot 莫要种族歧视 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 上海人都是移民，更没得说
<roylez> cherrot: 丫神马族的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是最近不是还有上海本地的反对异地高考的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 高考本来就是个妖怪，妖怪怎么赞成怎么反对都是妖怪
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上海不能跟狄都比啊 狄都祖上都是狄人 骑马客
<cherrot> roylez: 汉族。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那吃肉还会肥胖呢 所以我反对你吃肉
<roylez> cherrot: 渣渣
<roylez> cherrot: 我以前以为你是大耳怪呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 给你钱你会乱花 所以我反对给你钱 应该给我:]
<ofan> kk: test
<cherrot> roylez: 大耳怪是 archl  lol
<jyfl987> cherrot: 片人 拿真相来看
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我国地域歧视是比较厉害的...上次在兰州，下馆子，和几个人还没点菜呢，就有人问我要不要少点点，我说好啊，结果一上菜我就抓了吃光，然后抹抹嘴问他们吃饱了没...
<cherrot> jyfl987: 看啥真相啊。。。看真相你能看出民族来呀～
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 抓了吃光？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 然后当他们面又打包2斤手抓肉变走边吃了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 是因为他们晓得你是南蛮子？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> cherrot: 能 我这双眼睛 八卦炉里曾练过
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不是挺状的咩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 南蛮子有怪力...丫搞体育的都知道
<cherrot> jyfl987: :D
<jyfl987> 估计我去 大家不会问我
<jyfl987> 我是大胡子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你胡子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我一个魔都白净的胖子，自然不起眼
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 两斤？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我去年在家 别人来 还专门看看我的胡子 额 说我长得一把好胡子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 嗯，不错，激素水平高，我就长不出来呢
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 真相呢？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 蓝蓝的影响我看图片
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 你昨天改的放服务器了没？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我小时候鸡蛋吃多了 可能 现在是撸管撸多了
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 有啊
 * MeaCulpa 咳嗽，给我，来点技术话题，shell里，我要写个脚本/函数，接受多行字符串的（比如前面的输出）怎么弄比较妥当？ 我现在是cat $1 | XXX
<MeaCulpa> 但是这样很不好
<MeaCulpa> 脚本/函数里怎样接受stdin比较妥当呢？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: read 啊
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/foBso3B06KK    imtxc_ 左边的是哥
<kk> jyfl987 wakaka, ⇪ 人人网 - @北京 - 浏览照片
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: for i in read ?
<jyfl987> 不是有while read么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不，我要在脚本里面用那些处理多行的工具，比如sed
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 比如我要wrap一个sed
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看手册吧..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 只是传多行给sed 当然是cat吧...
<MeaCulpa> testsed () { cat $1 | sed 's/a/b/g'; } # 这是我目前的做法
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没更好的？
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/foy-r8sp5AK    imtxc_  这是胡子最多的时候 以及刮过胡子的对比图
<kk> jyfl987 wakaka, ⇪ 人人网 - @北京 - 浏览照片
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 要啥更好的....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看毛手册，老子gentoo都不看手册
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要手册养你何用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你剃了胡子竟然是这个样子
<jyfl987> adam8157: 顶 写shell要啥更好的 凑合不就行了 cc MeaCulpa
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是个帅哥 :]
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是说啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我刚进大学的时候更好看点 现在肥了
<jyfl987> 自己看不觉得 看到别人发的一个合照  真是感慨
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还是留胡子好，可以卖肉串
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 可以卖切糕 出事了就说我是新疆的
<jyfl987> 反正我胡子有点金色
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我建议你把小胡子剃掉
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我刚好想留上面的 t下面的
<archl> cherrot: 。。。大耳怪。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我建议你把小胡子剃掉, 下巴的也留中间一道，两边剃掉
<archl> cherrot: 兔子。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 要不你就 IFS=$'\n'; for orig in `cat $1` 哈哈哈哈
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 要扎辫子么
<cherrot> archl: lol
<archl> jyfl987: 我也肥了。
<jyfl987> archl: 你底子好 肥不到哪里去
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 折腾IFS是种病...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可以啊...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 被逼无奈 有时候
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 拍身份证 需要刮上面的胡子咩
 * archl 从铁丝变铁条了。
<jyfl987> 明天我去趟杭州办二代身份证
<archl> jyfl987: 额，你是杭州的？
<iOpera> jyfl987: 你照下面？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哎，和同事交流很累，我的东西一般都是函数之类，但是他们希望我给他们的都是一个个executable, XX.sh之类，
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你小胡子太普通了，灭了
<archl> jyfl987: 把胡子染色就好了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 因为一般都不把shell搞成软件工程....
<jyfl987> archl: 我大学在杭州的 户口在那 额
<jyfl987> archl: 天然点好
<jyfl987> iOpera: 什么下面
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你笨了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 弄个warpper就行
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 考虑下 busybox是怎么做的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 难看，高亮效果不佳
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 你的胡子多就能到那么长
<cherrot> jyfl987: 好撩人的胡子
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 确实 长不长的 何况浪费洗发水呢
<MeaCulpa> 不过我都是POSIX函数，没大用，不能相互调用，要真正的shell函数才是软件工程了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有大胡子的，一般都文雅
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 尤其喝汤的时候
<_dns_> MeaCulpa 你是女生吗？
<jyfl987> 我说你就写函数 然后弄个通用warpper好了
<iOpera> 只能吸管？ MeaCulpa
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哈
<jyfl987> 所以我都用易拉罐喝酒
<MeaCulpa> _dns_: 不是...
<iOpera> jyfl987: 啥胡子，给个照片
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大胡子，吃饭咀嚼时候要闭嘴，是基本要求。很多中国人做不到这个
<jyfl987> iOpera: 刚才发过 你翻记录
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那些人很恶心
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 吃饭biaji biaji的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我管他那么多 我又不是刻意留胡子的 我是懒得天天刮
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 吃饭biaji就打啊
<iOpera> jyfl987: 这不是以前的嘛。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你还啪啪啪呢
<jyfl987> iOpera: 现在也是 正考虑要不要刮了 明天好办证
<jyfl987> 但有人跟我说派出所不管
<jyfl987> 不知道真假
<iOpera> 斗篷。立松
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<iOpera> jyfl987: 你屁股上没胡子，可以照。lol
<jyfl987> 有
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你看到过？？！！
<jyfl987> 我体毛比较多
<iOpera> ..
<jyfl987> 屁股上还真有很多毛
<jyfl987> 不过这对于你么有 你都有孩子了
<cherrot> iOpera: ... 你怎么知道的。。。
<iOpera> 可怜的斗篷和xx
<iOpera> 他们以前同居的。
<iOpera> 和jyf
<jyfl987> 哪有  跟斗篷住过一阵而已
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 胡子比头发难收拾多了
<iOpera> 然后经常去骚扰xx。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 用飘柔
<imtxc_> jyfl987: ……
<jyfl987> 额 你果然吃醋了
<iOpera> 草。你真至贱无敌。lol
<jyfl987> Linux® and Windows® servers available with up to 30GB of RAM
<jyfl987> rackspace这个内存怎么这么点
<jyfl987> 你被我揭发了 老修成怒
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 你的linode 只跑blog？
<buysz1> pidgin
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 目前是 也用来翻墙
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 以及托管我自己的一些实验性站点 上面有hg repo
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 那东西好贵的说
<jyfl987> 我自己写了点钩子玩
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 没办法 我要求的是东京机房
<\rs> MeaCulpa: bash $(<filename)，注意文件末尾的一連串\n會丟失
<jyfl987> imtxc_: amazon也有东京的 但是没固定价格 我怕哪天被人搞就郁闷
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 东京的比米国的贵么
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 速度啊 你真是伤不起
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我要的是stdin不是文件名...文件名直接当参数传进去了，何必进程替换...
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 我常年登录在上面搞东西 我把这机器当作一个agent
<imtxc_> jyfl987: ………
<MeaCulpa> 有米
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 好主意，省了电脑钱
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 最近我就在上面边看教程边练习clojure
 * archl 发现这里女生也少了
<imtxc_> 。。。。
<iOpera> 蛋疼不。本机不会用。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 电脑还是要有的 只是这个环境比较好 至少你有了个无障碍的互联网 像国内 看个东西搞不好那博客在blogspot上 额
<iOpera> archl: 你真不买了？
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你管得着？
<jyfl987> 而且那机器是公网的 随时可以访问
<jyfl987> 上班时候也可以登上去
<iOpera> 傻
<jyfl987> 我准备多弄点钩子 把机器人什么的也放上去
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 這個是讀文件，代替 $(cat filename) 用的
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我知，然我不要读文件
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 18m的都应该学会pl
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 读文件直接给sed/awk了，论不到shell造次
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请教在多核cpu下linux的内存分配问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394664 比如服务器内存是32G ,8核cpu,那么内存如何分配? #free -m total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 48289 46435 1854 0 528 1267 -/+ buffers/cache: 44638 3650 Swap: 8189 1544 6644 一般的理解是linux内核会最大限 …
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你来吧 :)
<archl> iOpera: 没钱。
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 速度重要价格也重要嘛
<iOpera> 我想舒服的享受。
<iOpera> archl: 不多吧
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 破神
<iOpera> 不至于吧。 archl
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 是perl神
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 但是速度没得选 米帝的那些vps 满足不了我要ssh上去经常操作的需求
<iOpera> 蛤蟆？
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 嘟嚕
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 你现在用的什么配置的 什么价格？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 需要上去經常操作？那只有日本的吧
<cherrot> jyfl987: 在帝都的话是不是就日本的速度才好了？
<huntxu> 西海岸的，頂著200ms的ping，偶爾用一次還能接受...
<cherrot> jyfl987: 原先在云南时 台湾的速度钢钢的
<jyfl987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i159013   imtxc_ 看 抓图
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你看那个抓图 确实需要经常去 额
<ofan> md os.popen('terminal-notifier -message hello')可以，为什么subprocess.call(['terminal-notifier', '-message hello'])不行
<jyfl987> 另外我准备换用weechat 把irc聊天也切上去
<ofan> py太搓了
<jyfl987> weechat好像还支持xmpp
<ofan> jyfl987: weechat+bitlbee+znc 无敌
<adam8157> ofan: znc是啥
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为两个参数连一块了 是库的问题 你用shutil处理下参数
<jyfl987> ofan: bitlbee和znc怎么说?
<ofan> adam8157: irc bouncer, https://ofan.me:7788
<jyfl987> 额 连阿蛋都不知道的软件 果然牛
<cfy> ofan: '-message hello'
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这个me多少钱
<cfy> ofan: 分开试试
<huntxu> jyfl987: 這是哪本lisp？
<jyfl987> cfy也上来 老怪物都出场了
<ofan> jyfl987: znc相当于一个irc代理，自动链接到服务器，然后挂着，你链接znc的时候就相当于链接到freenode
<jyfl987> huntxu: clojure functional programming language in jvm
<MeaCulpa> ofan: syscall本来就要分清楚参数的
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 看来你不知道可以直接用浏览器连接的
<huntxu> jyfl987: 不明覺厲
<jyfl987> ofan: 我以前还演示过 拿这个频道 不过是4年前还是5年前
<ofan> jyfl987: 谁不知道？
<jyfl987> huntxu: clojure.cn 你可以去看下中文版本
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以你何苦装个服务?
<ofan> 挂irc，必备irc bouncer
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 你就跑了，刚问你昨天那commit，服务器弄了没，你就跑
<jyfl987> 去开会
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> jyfl987: 自己去看
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_dooloo
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 线掉的跟节操似的，我也没办法啊
<ofan> 跟你说点新玩意这么不爱学习
 * MeaCulpa 你们好弱，洒家都不关机的
<cfy> 。。。。
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 要我帮你么？
<buysz1> ofan.me 打开不开.
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 我可以帮你掉线
<cfy> 15:27  up 4 days, 18:25, 6 users, load averages: 0.49 0.42 0.39
<ofan> 我所有设备都直连znc,不连freenode
<adam8157>  15:27:41 up 23 days, 21:28,  3 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.13, 0.13
<adam8157> ofan: 你的znc仍在vps上?
<ofan> adam8157: 恩
<ofan> 每次登录自动回滚log，不怕丢信息
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: ...
<ofan> 还有很多插件
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 好不容易连上来一次
<ofan> 比如免密码登录，用证书
<ofan> buysz1: vpn.ofan.me
<ofan> ofan.me用的cdn，所以不行
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 点了之后能够自动给我去 .new 的tag 么？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<cfy> jyfl987: 哈哈
<ofan> \rs 也用我的znc,所以他可以7x24挂机
<imtxc_> 好高级啊，都看不懂
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 可以啊...
<buysz1> vpn.ofan.me 可以打开.
<cfy> 7x24挂机有什么用么？
<ofan> https://znc.ofan.me:7788
<kk> ofan wakaka, ⇪ ZNC - Web Frontend
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 那写吧...
<buysz1> znc 高级东西?
<cfy> 路由器也只有15:27  up 4 days, 18:25, 6 users, load averages: 0.49 0.42 0.39
<cfy>  15:30:47 up 15 days, 35 min, load average: 0.08, 0.01, 0.00
<ofan> cfy: 这只是一个功能
<ofan> 02:31:19 up 58 days, 23:45,  5 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.03, 0.05
<cfy> ....
<cfy> ofan: 快检查下/
<cfy> ofan: 然后系统就要让你重启修复了。
<ofan> 只要vps在线就不怕上不了irc
<cfy> lol
<cfy> @_@
<iOpera> irc，至于嘛。
<cfy> 只要vpn在线，我也能连上irc
<ofan> cfy: 我vps装的arch+systemd挂了n次都手动修复了
<cfy> ofan: 我说os x!
<imtxc_> ofan: 那个znc就是为了上IRC？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这明明有替换行的方案
<buysz1> no login
<ofan> [ofan] idle: 00 hours 00 minutes 13 seconds, signon at: Fri, 02 Nov 2012 03:25:11
<cfy> ofan: mbp
<ofan> 挂了一个多月了
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 你以为irc是qq呢
<jyfl987> ofan: znc呢
<iOpera> 以挂机（上吊）为乐？ ofan
<ofan> jyfl987: 如果你客户端都断开链接了，可以自动设置away
<ofan> 自动改nick,还有很多插件
<imtxc_> 。。。。
<imtxc_> 至于么……
<cfy> 。。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<cfy> 连不上vpn就sb了。
 * adam8157 呕饭真高级
<ofan> cfy: 除非vps挂了，不会连不上
<cfy> ofan: .
 * adam8157 呕饭真gaoji
<cfy> ofan: 嘉兴地区无法连接vpn
<iOpera> adam8157: 恩。才发现有比蛋蛋gaoji的。
<ofan> cfy: znc不是vpn
<cfy> ofan: WFG太nb了
<\rs> ofan: znc怎麼留歷史？我連接時可以看到之前發生了什麼
<CyrusYzGTt> 我掛irc已經 10天了。。 怎麼還木有OP
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 有蛋蛋用
<ofan> cfy: 你能链接ssl就行
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 你那是要新房间
<cfy> 又不是qq
<CyrusYzGTt> i..
<ofan> \rs: 设置频道buffer
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ ..
<jyfl987> ofan: 你像我这样一直挂在服务器上不就行了
<cfy> 看上去就很麻烦的样子。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 你是开机挂，我不开机也能挂
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那个 无非是想给别人提供服务而已 我又不打算给别人提供服务
<\rs> ofan: -message hello 是 argv 裏兩個不同元素
<imtxc_> 非常gaoji啊
<ofan> \rs: 哦
<iOpera> cfy: vps挂一个bot。一样。别理他
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是服务器 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你还要ssh上去？
<jyfl987> ofan: 服务器一直要开机的 大佬
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不会screen tmux这种东西?
<ofan> 蛋疼不
<ofan> jyfl987: 你tmux socket直接发到外网？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你才蛋疼呢 弄个irc这么折腾 还有gtalk怎么办
<ofan> jyfl987: vps上挂了bitlbee,znc添加一个帐号就行
<jyfl987> ofan: 你如果真喜欢这种服务 我记得有一家公司专门做这个的 可以给你代理挂xmpp和irc
<jyfl987> ofan: 服务器就是公网的 额 跟你说不清
<ofan> 什么这种服务，irc bouncer用的人多了去了
<iOpera> ofan: 你先说明为什么要挂。
<ofan> kde下那个irc软件就支持这种
<cfy> ....
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过看起来 如果你要用手机上 这个有点用处
<cfy> ofan: 我要个挂qq的。
<jyfl987> ofan: 但我希望他用途多点 连xmpp email都支持
<jyfl987> ofan: 比如 你也可以代理个fetchmail嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: bitlbee...
<ofan> fetchmail只是转发邮件
<jyfl987> ofan: 我没法搜索了 挂代理的ff搜索已经被google给sorry了
<cfy> ofan: 搞个万能的转发出来？
<kingbo> 求推荐个ssh代理
<ofan> iOpera: vps链接freenode快，稳定
<jyfl987> cfy: 万能agent
<cfy> jyfl987: yeah
<ofan> 基本不掉线
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这些功能全是agent
<ofan> jyfl987: proxy
<jyfl987> 说不定 咱们可以做成服务呢
<jyfl987> ofan: proxy和agent是两码事
<ofan> 我准备改znc的webadmin添加注册功能
<ofan> jyfl987: 是proxy
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼在weechat裏配znc？
<lxlng> .
<jyfl987> ofan: 发改委
<ofan> \rs: 正常添加，znc.ofan.me -ssl -port 7788,具体格式忘了
<ofan> 关掉ssl_verify
<\rs> 連了，很久以前在weechat配置裏把ofan和bitlbee的server buffer合二爲一了，現在只顯示 [irc] 1:server[bitlbee] 不知道對znc說話了
<iOpera> 没见irc这么简单的协议，还有不能上的啊。你搞这么复杂干嘛。 ofan
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 东京的速度是最快的么
<cfy> ofan: 一到晚上。。。。vpn就卡 T_T
<cfy> 我擦。。。。
<cfy> \rs: 你有在上海试过ofan的vpn么？
<ofan> \rs: 我vps上也有bitlbee..
<cfy> ofan: 我在家还上不了 vpn....
<imtxc_> ofan: 你的SSH 能不能收回vps的本？
<ofan> cfy: 换ssh
<cherrot> cfy: 能连上就不错了 lol
<ofan> imtxc_: 不能
<CyrusYzGTt>  不得不说，这是个损人不利己的蠢办法，若是在场的聪明人没有人会选择这种办法。甚至就连彭文考都暗自想到，这林铭智太蠢了，就算你成功了，毁了周佳俊，可是你自己的修为也一样被毁了不是？唉，终于看见了比我彭文考还蠢的人啊！看来老彭我并不孤单，也不寂寞啊！
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 就我这里连是最快的 我不知道其他地方
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你这老怪物也来了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你這老妖怪也在？
<roylez> jyfl987 CyrusYzGTt 你俩小妖怪都在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 竹溪，，
<ssoso> http://imagebin.org/238099
<imtxc_> ofan: || 你的vps多少米一月？ 那就多宣传宣传好歹把本弄回来啊
<ofan> imtxc_: 9rmb
<iOpera> imtxc_: 你咋知道没回本。。。瞎操心
<iOpera> 估计呕饭蛮多客户了
<imtxc_> iOpera: 我就打听打听，那么多客户都回不了本，vps得多贵啊
<iOpera> brust的就便宜
<iOpera> 贵啥
<jyfl987> roylez: 这不是 主席差我来巡山咩
<imtxc_> ...
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 他回本了也跟你说没回 做生意这点你都不懂咩
<imtxc_> jyfl987: o
<cfy> 有人买过切糕么？
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 没做过生意不懂
<jyfl987> burst的ssh不行 不过不知道为毛 web访问还行
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 好好跟着ofan学
<archl> cfy: 蹭饭呀。
<cfy> archl: 罗杰。。
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 还说我不懂，教会了不是抢生意了么
<archl> cfy: 我也想知道，不过上次我没买
<ofan> jyfl987: 那个用shutil怎么处理？
<cfy> archl: ....
<archl> cfy: 看着那样放着，总感觉不新鲜，不好吃。
<cfy> archl: 一车16万。。。
<imtxc_> cfy: 那一车很重的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你估计没看文档 subprocess的使用一般都会引用到shutil
<ofan> jyfl987: 用到了shlex
<archl> cfy: 他们敢么。。。直接找公安。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 为毛 -开头的就会被特殊处理
<cfy> archl: 找城管可以吧。他们好像是混淆单位，就是卖这么贵
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 你用的linode 360?
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 最小的那个 512m
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 一年1k4左右
<archl> cfy: 城管。。。我认不出来。。。也没电话。。。
<cfy> archl: ..
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 这样啊
<archl> cfy: 真的。。。我真不知道城管是啥。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我猜他的函数是这样定义的 def run(process, *args)
<cfy> archl: 就是管理小摊小贩这些
<cfy> (weblocks:reset-sessions)
<archl> cfy: 今天一大早，在潍坊市区新华路与福寿街交叉口，一群商贩追着城管执法人员打个不停
<jyfl987> cfy: 你玩cl的?
<ofan> jyfl987: shlex处理后会把 '-message hello'拆成'-message','hello'
<jyfl987> cfy: 要不帮我写个sample 站点看看
<jyfl987> ofan: 是我记错了 就是shlex 对不住
<cfy> archl: ...
<\rs> *** Buffer Playbac... 不錯
<cfy> jyfl987: 最近没空阿，忙着毕业设计
<ofan> jyfl987: nnd 终于好了
<jyfl987> cfy: = 你毕业以后吧 我做个clojure的 你照着做个cl的 如果性能成问题 就切到cl版本 上编译的
<jyfl987> ofan: 呵呵 其实你不必分开啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 好
<hamo> roylez: done
<jyfl987> 103 def run_shell(cmd):
<jyfl987> 104     p = subprocess.Popen(cmd, shell=True, stdout=sys.stdout, stderr=sys.stderr)
<jyfl987> 105     return p.wait()
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看我的代码
<ofan> 参数编码还是不对
<jyfl987> ofan: 带个shell=True的参数 就可以直接放字符串命令进去了
<ofan> jyfl987: 不分开不行
<jyfl987> ofan: 为毛?
<ofan> jyfl987: shell=True也不行
<jyfl987> 不可能 我就这么用的
<ofan> jyfl987: 看文档 Popen Constructor
<ofan> jyfl987: 你是linux
<iIlL0oO> rpcbind 这个进程是干什么的？
<hamo> roylez: OP席人呢？
<ofan> 说了一堆，懒得看，反正记住这个渣特性了
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 还是限流量的？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是win?
<ofan> jyfl987: unix
<roylez> hamo: .
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是一样么
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道，反正我试过了不行，调用的syscall不一样
<ofan> -开头的参数要分开
<jyfl987> ofan: 好吧 好挫 现在有别的好用工具了
<jyfl987> ofan: 要不这样吧 popen("sh -c '%s'" % cmd)
<hamo> roylez: 别忘了revert了你的revert
<ofan> jyfl987: os.popen不是被遗弃了么，本来就这么搞的
<ofan> 看到了obsolete,就蛋疼的用subprocess
<ofan> jyfl987: popen也有点问题，不能定义stdout,stderr..
<ofan> weechat执行py脚本会直接继承stdout，出错后weechat界面就花了
<roylez> hamo: 为啥要revert啊？
<hamo> roylez: 你不是把加蓝色那代码在git里revert了么
<roylez> hamo: 我revert的是黑框
<hamo> roylez:  你确认？为啥我必须要revert掉你的revert才能测试啊
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 200G你够用不？
<te3c> 蛋疼 有没有人用irssi的
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 硬盘还是流量?
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 200G的不是流量么，硬盘好像20G？
<roylez> hamo: 我确认，试过了
<roylez> hamo: 上服务器了
<hamo> 。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 流量也没200G吧 好像也是20G
<bye_bye> imtxc_: ä¹°vps?
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 512的不是200么
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 我买，了解了解
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 少了个不字
<bye_bye> imtxc_: ...........................................................................
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 额 我看错了 motd那个是硬盘
<jyfl987> 我说怎么老不涨 让我登录上去看看
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 该吃药了.
<roylez> hamo: 你那revert，不会又commit了吧....
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 刚吃完啊
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 意思是你从来没有超过流量了？
<hamo> roylez: 怎么会，我就一个commit吧？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 脑残片.
<hamo> roylez: ==
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 去死……
<hamo> roylez: 果然commit了
<roylez> hamo: 渣渣渣
<hamo> roylez: 来个revert的revert的revert吧
<roylez> hamo: 你自己来
<roylez> hamo: 给我搞定服务器
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 你来吧
<hamo> roylez: PPT中
<buysz1> 16:02:18 up 202 days,  2:30,  1 user,  load average: 0.43, 0.20, 0.08
<iOpera> roylez: hamo 你们搞这个。挣钱了没。放广告没。
<bye_bye> hamo: dooloo比以前好看了. 夸夸你.
<buysz1> 200多天.
<hamo> bye_bye: 夸基席
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 你怎么又活了
<bye_bye> hamo: 谁?
<roylez> iOpera: 等你投钱
<hamo> bye_bye: 基席啊
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 本来我也没死呀...
<bye_bye> hamo: 不认识...
<hamo> roylez: 色大象说不认识你
<iOpera> 赶紧放广告。 roylez
<loverainye> 请问kubuntu 下执行某些gtk 程序不显示 ，进程中cpu占用率很高，是什么原因？
<loverainye> 用sudo 执行可以显示
<iOpera> k的字体不遵循fontconfig。有可能是这方面的
<iOpera> 查看字体权限？
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 看起来够用 一天好像就用1G左右流量
<iOpera> 某些gtk?小部分？
<loverainye> 怎么查看字体权限
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 我又不看youtube
<loverainye> 不一定是哪个
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 这样啊
<loverainye> 大部分吧
<bye_bye> ofan: 你的ssh慢了.
<iOpera> 还不一定？
<iOpera> 每次都不行，还是偶尔不行？ loverainye
<loverainye> 错了 是一定
<iOpera> 。。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 你也想买了？
<iOpera> loverainye: 终端下执行，看有提示没
<loverainye> 终端执行 都是这种的提示信息 (rhythmbox:20194): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:131:21: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 有钱了买
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 不会卖，没有收本的方法啊……
<iOpera> 像是主题不符合。使用gtk-chtheme改一下试试。 loverainye
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 你别指望卖了
<hamo> imtxc_: 你要卖萌？
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 我怕查水表
<bye_bye> 卖节操.
<loverainye> 改了不行
<imtxc_> hamo: 卖萌能值钱不
<loverainye> cpu 占用率50%
<iOpera> loverainye: 你别rhythmbox。先执行一个小的gtk试试。rhythmbox和系统关联很大的。
<loverainye> gtk-chtheme 就可以执行
<iOpera> 也是
<iOpera> gstreamer你安装了？
<iOpera> gtk-chtheme可以跑，说明和主题/字体这些基本的，都无关了。
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 呵呵
<iOpera> pgrep gvfs
<loverainye> gstreamer 是解码器吗
<iOpera> 也看看
 * bye_bye 好久不见神给别人解答问题了...
<iOpera> 是解码器
<iOpera> bye_bye: nnnd 不是你们都不回答嘛。
<loverainye> E: 未发现软件包 gstreamer
<bye_bye> iOpera: 不会呀.. 我新来的..
<westminboy> 用archlinux吧，pkg强大，什么问题都没有，呵呵，踩场了。
<bye_bye> loverainye: gstreamer-ugly
<iOpera> loverainye: 哪你咋安装的rhythmbox嘛。这是依赖包的。
<loverainye> 一开始装的ubuntu ,后来用源装的kubuntu
<maplebeats> loverainye: kubuntu==!
<iOpera> 哪就应该有gstream嘛
<loverainye> E: 未发现软件包 gstreamer-ugly
<iOpera> 剩下看gvfs启动没。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 他没配置源呢吧..
<iOpera> 都正确安装了kubuntu。源应该正确
<loverainye> gstreamer 装了
<iOpera> 94，pgrep -l gvfs看有输出没
<loverainye> gvfs 怎么看启动没
<maplebeats> 谁玩过sip协议的
<bye_bye> loverainye: gstreamer0.10-ugly  ... mp3的那个好象是ugly的.
<loverainye> ps aux | grep gvfs
<iOpera> maplebeats: 协议。用是用过
<loverainye>  0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd
<bye_bye> loverainye: 开了.
<iOpera> 就一个？
<loverainye> 0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon
<bye_bye> grep本身也有一个吧.
<loverainye> 0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor
<loverainye> 0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor
<iOpera> 可以了
<iOpera> 这2个够了
<iOpera> 哪啥都正常。你去找使用kubuntu的问吧。
<loverainye> 不算grep 有6个
<iOpera> 有daemon的，就够了
<loverainye> 会不会是 gtk2 gtk3 的原因
<iOpera> 你系统之前是完整的啊。不存在这问题
<loverainye> 这毛病好长时间了 ，我一直都是用sudo执行的
<iOpera> 只能是k/g打架的问题了。这不熟悉了。
<iOpera> 一些机制不同
<iOpera> 这里可以问 freeflying 他以前使用k的
<loverainye> 好的 谢谢啊 。
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa: Kindle HD能干嘛？
<bye_bye> WhiteMoOn: 买多了可以盖房
 * slucx minicom 不能保存输出到文件吗？
<bye_bye> WhiteMoOn: 一个就没啥用了.
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 试用阿里云，阿里云分了两个区，把我搞糊涂了~~菜鸟菜问题，求大神 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394675 菜鸟一枚，问题比较幼稚，见笑了。 试用阿里云，他预先分了两个区，一个是a（20g），一个是b（20g），系统已经给预装到a上，b是未划分的空间。 想 …
<hamo> bye_bye: 神童心未泯了
 * hamo google被墙的连她妈都不认识了
 * CyrusYzGTt +1
<imtxc_> 。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，我這邊網絡很奇怪 ，，youku 上不去，，youtube能上去，就是不能看視頻。。 是不是誤殺了
<WhiteMoOn> 这个systemd 感觉很不习惯啊
<maplebeats> WhiteMoOn: 我觉得挺好的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDgzNTgxMDQw.html?f=18632148 世界末日。哈哈。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt wakaka, ⇪ 拍客 俄亥俄州巨型天坑仍在增大—专辑：《美国俄亥俄州多佛市突现巨型天坑!四个足球场大小》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<kingbo> 求ssh代理
<kingbo> 求ssh代理
<zzmfish> goagent
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 看书，不知
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 系统没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394678 前些天打开虚拟机的时候，提示pulseaudio设备忙，于是用killall pulseaudio让进程重启了下。重启后打开虚拟机正常了，却发现播音乐再也没声音了。 有很多工作的东西没有保存，不想重启电脑，哪位高手来解决下？  …
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 又是ibus的 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394679 viewtopic.php?f=155&t=393938 续上回 ，找个 旧版本 的 ibus装上 了 ，今天 觉得 候选词 字体 太小，就首选项 自定义 了 一下 字体 ，没效果 ，重启 ibus，没 干 别的 ，然后 再也 没法 激活 输入法 了 ，只能 敲出 字母 配 …
<WhiteMoOn> kk: 新arch, 现在cpu风扇太响了。
<kk> WhiteMoOn, 什么是您最喜爱的电影？  ㍪ 
<bye_bye> WhiteMoOn: 把风扇的供电线给拔下来.
<bye_bye> WhiteMoOn: 整个世界都清净了.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 牛
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 真的可以的. 我干过这种事情.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 拆一个mbp的风扇.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 就那次, 我就知道了, 苹果售后, 换主板5k
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 下午貌似我脑子潮了 那是19.95$ 我一直意识里面考虑的软妹币
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 恩, 反正我觉得是很贵
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 没事, 你去买吧.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 膜拜壕.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 售后你要是拆了东西或者过了保修期的话都是那么贵啊
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 豪你大爷，我又不买
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 5k呀!!! 新的整个笔记本才7k
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 联想换个光驱还要1500呢
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 骂!
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 一个新本也就4000
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 1500不如直接去抢.
<qiao> bye_bye: gaoji
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 所以过了保修期再去就是挨宰
<bye_bye> 确实比抢来的快一些. imtxc_
<bye_bye> qiao: 去跟 imtxc_ gaoji去
<bye_bye> qiao: imtxc_ 极度饥渴, 极度需要基友.
<qiao> bye_bye: fuck
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 我小时候不懂事，跑去联想售后买了条2G的内存条，花了399好像还是499 忘了
<bye_bye> qiao: 恩, 这就对了, 乖, 快去fuck imtxc_ 去.
<bye_bye> qiao: 他就是小受.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 擦 你个小受去死
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你小时候就买内存了, 壕.
<qiao> bye_bye:哥下班了，，，
<bye_bye> qiao: 恩, 辛苦了.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 。。。毫毛
<bye_bye> qiao: 快点回家跟基友gaoji去吧.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我买4g的内存才200
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你买2g的就400+ 当然是你有钱了.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 你现在去联想售后问问，还是要那价格
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 我知道, 但是我买不起. 你买得起.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 我是为了告诉你不至苹果售后贵
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你就为了告诉我他不贵, 所以花了那么多钱买了个内存?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你太壕了!!
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 其实联想里面用的是不是就是南亚易胜的内存条呀.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 擦，就买起了怎么滴，哥挖两袋土豆做成切糕就发达了怎么地
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 那货很便宜的.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 没怎么呀. 就是说你壕嘛~
<imtxc_> kick ban bye_bye
<bye_bye> imtxc_: ...
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 去听1874
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 那是什么gaoji东西
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 歌.
<imtxc_> 不听  肯定是你这种小受喜欢的
<bye_bye> imtxc_: ... 滚粗.
<bye_bye> 去给dooloo做贡献去
<hamo> bye_bye: 倒霉了吧
<hamo> bye_bye: 被城管砍了吧
<bye_bye> hamo: 啥?
<lxlng> 大家有使用archlinux-xdg-menu 的不？
<bye_bye> hamo: 不是你删的?
<hamo> bye_bye: 不是..我举报了..你问 roylez_ 吧
<bye_bye> hamo: 没事, 我开心了就好了
<hamo> roylez_: 这城管当的好
<hamo> bye_bye: 开心你妹妹...
<jyfl987> 好 我准备迁移到linode挂irc了
<hamo> roylez_: ?
<hamo> roylez_: 又在三狗杀？
<roylez_> hamo: .
<bye_bye> hamo: 去看 <单身男女>
<roylez_> hamo: 三狗必须死
<hamo> bye_bye: 嚓嚓，多老的片子了
<bye_bye> hamo: 新片子有啥好看的?
<bye_bye> hamo: 要不去看<前度>
<hamo> bye_bye: 骚年pi的切糕生活
<bye_bye> hamo: 我去看看有没有种子.
<bye_bye> hamo: 有没有在线看的?
<hamo> bye_bye: 应该没这么快吧
<bye_bye> hamo: 恩, htdv还没有呢
<bye_bye> hamo: 六维懒得搜了, 估计也没有.
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求助：我该怎么关闭Navidia独立显卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394681 我用的是intel i5的处理器，里面有集成显卡。我不想用navidia独立显卡（因为耗电量太大了，我也不需要用到），我该怎么办才能把独立显卡关掉？各位大侠，麻烦你们了。我用的版本是ubuntu10 …
<hamo> bye_bye: 看TS就得了
<hamo> bye_bye: 要求这么高还
<bye_bye> hamo: hdtv是个网站....
<hamo> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> hamo: 渣渣.
<hamo> bye_bye: 我以为是跟东京热，redhot什么的一样的公司呢
<bye_bye> hamo: 啧啧. redhot都知道? 片子没少看嘛~
<hamo> bye_bye: 你原来就在那地方工作嘛
<bye_bye> hamo: 你呢?
<hamo> bye_bye: 我去了一下觉得果断受不了了
<hamo> bye_bye: 就走了
<bye_bye> hamo: lol. 你还是喜欢男生~
<hamo> bye_bye: 谁说的，我喜欢软萌妹纸...redhot都是御姐
<bye_bye> hamo: 前台走了.
<hamo> bye_bye: 知道，我看到mermaid的微薄说了
<bye_bye> hamo: gaoji.
<hamo> bye_bye: 不搞
<hamo> bye_bye: 找阿蛋去
<bye_bye> hamo: 恩, 去吧. bye
<bye_bye> hamo: 诶, 你这还不是去gaoji?
 * bye_bye lol
<imtxc> bye_bye: 去gaoji不
<bye_bye> imtxc: 找 hamo
<slucx> adam8157_away:  cat debian_version
<slucx> wheezy/sid
<hamo> imtxc gaoji找阿蛋
 * slucx 窘，wheezy就是sid
<pppap> anybody here?
<blueapple1> yourenma
<blueapple1> 有人吗
<kk> blueapple1, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<blueapple1> :-/
<blueapple1> 你好
<blueapple1> 请问你知道怎么使用KDE TELEPATHY吗
<hamo> blueapple1: kk是机器人的
<blueapple1> 哦
<blueapple1> 没有注意
<blueapple1> 那请问你是 human吗？
<blueapple> 唉
<blueapple> 有人知道怎么使用KDE TELEPATHY吗？？？
<hamo> blueapple: 我是human啊，但我是gnome党，你这个时候不太好，大家都回家路上或者吃饭去了
<blueapple> 那这个聊天室的人活跃吗？？
<blueapple> Are you chinese?
<hamo> blueapple: 有时非常活跃，有时就跟现在似的
<hamo> blueapple: yep
<iyzsong> ...
<blueapple> Oh ....
<blueapple> my god
<blueapple> 终于有chinese的chat room了
<hamo> blueapple: 你咋找来的？
<blueapple> hamo:你用的是什么第三方聊天软件。。。pid?
<blueapple> 当然是通过网页找来的。。。
<blueapple> hamo在吗
<roylez_> hamo: 你又砍人了？
<hamo> roylez_: 没，我举报了，肯定是你砍了
<roylez_> hamo: 我没上去呢
<hamo> roylez_: 奇怪...为啥没了...
<roylez_> hamo: 他发哪个圈子的？....
<roylez_> hamo: 被圈子管理员修理了？
<hamo> roylez_: 除了我们哪里还有圈子管理员
<roylez_> hamo: 有 cherrot 也有圈子
<hamo> roylez_: 他肯定没发到cherrot的圈子啊
<Freebuilder> ever 没有纯文本，这让我感到很诧异。
<Freebuilder> evernote
<nopcall> 诸位有没有用urxv + tmux的 我这的tmux下边的状态栏离urxvt的底边还有大概20px的距离。。。是不是配置里的问题？
 * adam8157 老纸的x230为啥去了一趟日本?
<pocoyo> cfy: .
<hamo> adam8157 给你拷片去了
<hamo> adam8157 你高兴吧
<hamo> adam8157 原装正版无码春哥
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊，多性福啊
<roylez_> adam8157: lol
<roylez_> hamo: 你最近好像很闲呢，黑毛君
<roylez_> hamo: 看20分钟那个啥《笑破铁幕》然后开会...
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 神片，神片啊........分分钟精彩
<hamo> roylez_: 搞得我也想看了
<pocoyo> !test
<pocoyo> roylez_: 拜见主席
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10用vm9装的，装好系统后安装vmtool失败，sudo vmware-intall.pl找不到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394687 12.10用vm9装的，装好系统后安装vmtool失败，sudo vmware-intall.pl找不到命令 已经cd到该文件夹了，ls也查看确认了 build-essential也安装过了 命令：sudo apt-get install …
<fjcy> sudo perl vmware-intall.pl 试下？
<qiao> bye_bye: gaomao ~
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.10 修改lightdm背景图片失败，怎么把它的背景图片设置的跟桌面一样？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394689 Ubuntu-tweak用过了，不行.....其他方法也试过了，没找到可行的........ 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝宇绿 — 2012-12-04 21:05
<bye_bye> qiao: ?
<bye_bye> qiao: windows xp 插u盘不识别, 咋办?
<bye_bye> qiao: 驱动装不上.
<bye_bye> qiao: 提示驱动安装失败
<qiao> bye_bye: 你用驱动精灵试下
<qiao> bye_bye: 关键是我好久没有用过xp了
<bye_bye> 驱动精灵不管usb mass device 的驱动吧...
<bye_bye> qiao: 我也没用过, 我妹子问我.
<qiao> bye_bye: 不太清楚了。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 你是usb这块儿的owner呀!
<qiao> bye_bye: fuck
<bye_bye> qiao: lpm你都知道.
<qiao> bye_bye: 。。。
<qiao> bye_bye: 坏ren
<bye_bye> qiao: ... 这不怪我...
<qiao> bye_bye: 。。。
<qiao> bye_bye: 你让妹子用rhel吧。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 不行, 他要用数位板画画.
<qiao> bye_bye: 你给妹子写个开源版的么。。。
<bye_bye> 点可能..
<qiao> bye_bye: 。。。
<archl> bye_bye: 数位板有啊
<archl> bye_bye: 驱动有
<bye_bye> archl: 是吗?
<archl> bye_bye: ...
<archl> bye_bye: wacom的基本都行。。。
<bye_bye> archl: 那我也不想让我妹子用linux, 麻烦的是我....
<archl> bye_bye adam8157 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=394691
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<adam8157> archl: 我们部门刚结束校招, 面试面得很痛苦. 无聊...
<cfy> bye_bye: xp插U盘不忍？！
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> bye_bye: 缺驱动？不会吧
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 是呀. . .
<cfy> bye_bye: 神奇。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 我也觉得神奇....
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 盗版XP？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 超级精简版？
<cfy> bye_bye: 你的U盘别的xp能认么？
<cfy> bye_bye: 还是你刚格式化出来的？
<hhoap> cfy: wifi密码跑了吗？
<cfy> hhoap: 没。。。那天去实验室没来得及跑。。。
<hhoap> cfy: 哦 没事 有空帮我跑跑哈
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是, 是驱动问题
<cfy> hhoap: 好的。
<bye_bye> cfy: 插上去之后, 提示无法安装驱动...
<cfy> hhoap: 应该有机会跑。这几天应该还会再去的
<bye_bye> cfy: 试了几个u盘了
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。。。。nb.....
<qiao> bye_bye: 看看能不能update，记得win有个自己的update
<bye_bye> qiao: 不行. 说是已经最新了
<qiao> bye_bye: 厄。。。
<qiao> bye_bye: 换个系统吧亲~
<bye_bye> qiao: 我妹子的电脑.
<qiao> bye_bye: <->
<freedom> 大家好有问题请教
<freedom> 我是双系统ubuntu和XP如何在linux下安装删除XP
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 直接在 linux 下格式化掉 xp 所在的分区，然后 update-grub 就可以了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一定要先备份好有用的数据。
<freedom> 哦
<freedom> 那删除后的分区我想用来扩大home，如果做呢
<Guest54209> 机器人
<Guest54209> 机器人呢。出来聊聊天。
<archl> adam8157 阿当，真难啊
<adam8157> archl: 啥?
<freedom> 晕打错字
<freedom> 没人理我吗
<pocoyo> freedom: 没有人
<freedom> 晕
<pocoyo> UbuntuTalk 是什么？
<freedom> 我双系统linux和Windows XP删除XP后得到的磁盘空间，我想用来增大home应该怎么做？
<catyan> no way
<freedom> no way 不行吗？
<catyan> en
<catyan> i am installing  chinese input method
<catyan> i will talk to you  soon
<catyan> wait for me
<atk1> clear
<freedom> wait for you？
<freedom> ok
<freedom> catyan 你没有安装中文输入法吗
<catyan> 哎哟喂
<catyan> 我回来了
<catyan> 刚双系统的朋友。还在吗
<catyan> @freedom
<catyan> 你怎么装的双系统。win应该跟/home不相邻分区吧
<catyan> 那就没法弄了
<catyan> 不过你可以把win分区挂到/home下的一个文件夹里，
<catyan> 这样也能用
<freedom2> 刚手机断线了
<catyan> 哇。你手机也能聊？
<freedom2> 是啊
<catyan> 用的什么啊。这么神奇
<freedom2> 我用手机IRC
<freedom2> 安卓
<catyan> 牛！
<freedom2> 很容易的
<catyan> 触屏。。。我打字不舒服。。。
<freedom2> 我4.7还行
<catyan> 唉。这个地方好冷清啊
<catyan> 就咱俩吗？
<freedom2> 离wifi太远了信号不好
<freedom2> 不是啊很多人在线
<catyan> 怎么没看到人聊。。。难道在另一个屋子？
<freedom2> 不出声而已
<catyan> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。淹死了
<catyan> hey，pocoyo
<pocoyo> catyan: ?
<catyan> 没事。打个招呼
<nopcall> 我的root分区在lvm里。。能移出来么。我只有boot是主分区。其它都在lvm里。。
<catyan> @freedom2你看到我给你发的了么，把win空出来的，挂到/home下的一个文件夹
<catyan> lvm。。。。这么高级。。。
<catyan> 没玩过诶。都是直接手动分区的。都不用lvm
<freedom2> 我是说把Windows删除了得到的空间
<catyan> 对啊。因为你win应该跟home不是相邻的分区。所以可以把win干掉，把空出来的，挂到home下的文件夹
<catyan> 如果相邻的话，应该可以合并
<pocoyo> catyan: 我也没事
<freedom2> 晕如果不行就死人了
<catyan> ......挂到文件夹一样用嘛
<catyan> 就把那分区当文件夹用，多简单
<freedom2> 心里不爽
<pocoyo> .
<freedom2> 不聊了游戏去啦
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • DELL3360硬盘响的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394699 新买的DELL3360. 硬盘经常会出现滋滋的响声，网上查了一下说可以将APM等级调高可以解决问题，但我看了一下我的APM－LEVEL 已经是254了。。但还是滋滋响，，请问是否是UBUNTU 的问题还是硬盘本身的问题 …
<catyan> 额.。。
<catyan> 好吧。。我在linuxmint群里
<catyan> 各种英语聊
<catyan> 唔？
<catyan> 唉。没人聊啊
<catyan> 没意思。
<catyan> 走了。。拜拜
<blueapple> 嘿嘿。。。
<blueapple> 有人吗
<kk> blueapple, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa1> .
<freedom2> 无聊啊
<wobu> 用左手骚扰一下右手，然后右手恼火了，玩一下
<mengfei> Zzzz……
<saimazoon> 大家好
<saimazoon> 有人没有
<abine1> 不好
<abine1> 没人
<saimazoon> 为什么不好
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<FrankLv_> 我的ubuntu GF MX440显卡 每次装了 NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.23-pkg1.run 后startx可以进图形界面，重启后就 can not find screen.奇怪
<saimazoon> 你在这里一个人吗
<abine1> 你在马德里干嘛？
<saimazoon> 你说没人，可是你是人啊
<abine1> 卖鞋子么？
<saimazoon> 对了
<abine1> 嗯
<saimazoon> 我在马德里，虽然我恨这个城市
<saimazoon> 哈哈哈
<saimazoon> 什么都不卖
<saimazoon> 我没有工作
<abine1> 那你去那里干嘛？
<abine1> 在那里留学？
<saimazoon> 不是留学
<saimazoon> 我是西班牙人
<saimazoon> 有西班牙的国籍
<abine1> 会讲西班牙语了么？
<abine1> 移民么》
<saimazoon> 当然，西班牙语是我母语
<abine1> 没有工作？
<saimazoon> 于我父母学会了
<saimazoon> 没有啊
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 吃老爸老妈的
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<abine1> 快点去找工作
<saimazoon> 不是移民，我在这儿生出了
<abine1> 或者创业了
<abine1> 你在那里出生？
<saimazoon> 波喜欢打工作
<saimazoon> 是的
<abine1> 那你还会说汉语？
<abine1> 你牛了
<saimazoon> 我说了我有西班牙护照
<abine1> 很多人在外国生的小孩都不会讲了
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 你多大了啊？
<abine1> 还不工作
<saimazoon> 二十六岁
<abine1> 哦
<blueapple> 哪里
<blueapple> 呐里。。。
<saimazoon> 牛哪里？
<blueapple> 什么啊
<abine1> 烂苹果
<abine1> 你好
<abine1> 你会说汉语啊
<abine1> 所以说你牛
<blueapple> 。。。。:)
<abine1> saimazoon: 你怎么找到这里来的啊？
<abine1> 很神奇
<abine1> 在外国怎么跑到这里来聊天呢？
<blueapple> abine1 Are  you human?
<abine1> no
<abine1> I am a bot
<blueapple> .....
<blueapple> are you roid?
<abine1> no
<saimazoon> abine1, 我正在阿找一个中文聊天频道，这个是这网最大的
<blueapple> saimazoon Are you human?
<abine1> I can't see you!
<abine1> sai
<abine1> saimazoon: 你找对了
<saimazoon> yes
<saimazoon> I am a human
<blueapple> ....
<saimazoon> unluckily so
<saimazoon> 蓝苹果
<abine1> 这里就是最火热的中文聊天频道了
<blueapple> 在
<saimazoon> 你是人士吗
<abine1> 最活跃的
<blueapple> yep
<blueapple> i'm
<abine1> 烂苹果
<abine1> 你好
<blueapple> no
<blueapple> I'm blue apple
<abine1> 你在哪个国家？
<abine1> 我打字的输入法就是这样了
<blueapple> I'm in China
<abine1> 我本来是要输入蓝苹果
<abine1> 但是，输入法自动帮我输入烂苹果
<blueapple> 你那是借口。。。
<abine1> 因为我敲击了：LPG
<alvin_rxg> hola
<blueapple> 你们都是用的UBUNTU的系统吗
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 老子用的是Ubuntu
<abine1> 无所不能的Ubuntu系统
<blueapple> 那你们用的是什么聊天软件啊
<abine1> 用系统自带的客户端
<blueapple> 那个em？
<rockt> 自带的是empathy
<abine1> empathy-chat
<saimazoon> chingrish
<abine1> 蛮好用的
<blueapple> 唉。。。
<saimazoon> I like chingrish
<rockt> 用instantbird
<saimazoon> chinese speak english very welll
<blueapple> 你们有人可以用你们的第三方聊天工具连接windows live吗
<blueapple> 或者是ICQ
<saimazoon> hola, alvin_rxg
<abine1> 唉？》
<blueapple> 再或者是GOOGLE TALK
<abine1> 可以啊
<rockt> 在线账户不是支持msn的吗
<abine1> 用这个就可以了
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: naja, ich weiß nur so ein wort.. "hola"
<abine1> 可以用Gtalk的
<saimazoon> warum?
<abine1> 你们蛋疼啊
<saimazoon> es bedeitet "hallo" in Spanisch
<blueapple> 我用的是kubuntu12.10
<blueapple> 系统自带的那个什么都连接不了
<abine1> 说西班牙语
<blueapple> 郁闷的啊
<abine1> 哦
<blueapple> 后来只好用PIDGIN了。。。
<abine1> 12.10的不支持吧
<abine1> 嗯
<blueapple> 可是一样有些是连接不了的
<abine1> 我的12.10的也是不支持IRC了
<abine1> 我只好用雷鸟套件上这里聊天
<rockt> 别用empathy
<blueapple> 嗯。。。
<abine1> 为什么嗯？
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: :D deutsch/spanisch/chinese/englisch?!
<saimazoon> alvin_rxg, deutsch ist nicht sehr schlecht
<rockt> 整合到在线账户后感觉不好哟改年
<blueapple> 我现在只好用WINDWOS+PIDGIN聊IRC
<saimazoon> un meine Bruder wohnt in Deutschland, in Bonn
<rockt> 用
<abine1> rockt: 为什么不用？
<saimazoon> sie weissen diese Stadt?
<rockt> 不好用
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: ich habe nie spanisch gelernt.. nur so ein wort "hola", von UrbanTerror
<abine1> 还行了
<abine1> 我现在已经用习惯了
<saimazoon> haha, das ist ein videogame
<rockt> 而且我不信任在线账户
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: yo. aber keine ahnung wie die ist. hab die noch nie besucht.
<saimazoon> alvin_rxg, wohnst du in Deutschland? welche Stadt?
<abine1> 一点就可用了
<abine1> 很方便
<blueapple> saimazoon Are you English?
<saimazoon> 我是西班牙人
<abine1> 我现在没有设置在线用户了
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: ich bin in hannover... eine langweilige stadt.. >_<
<blueapple> ....
<saimazoon> 来这里了练习中文
<blueapple> 你们在这里将英语也就算了。。。
<blueapple> 还要讲西班牙语
<abine1> saimazoon: 你叫神马名字？
<alvin_rxg> blueapple: s/English/british/
<blueapple> 你们不是吧
<rockt> 再来个俄语吧
<saimazoon> hahaha, es ist nicht lengweilige, aber Deutsche Stadte sind alle sehr kalm
<abine1> we ei d dle
<rockt> 德语
<rockt> 就全了
<abine1> DEonda
<blueapple> 对了
<saimazoon> abine1, 啊徳利安
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: =.= hier haben wir heizung... kein problem :D
<blueapple> abine 你能用你的em连接QQ吗
<saimazoon> ich weiß nicht, "heizeng" was bedeutet
<blueapple> 我看见他的说明说支持QQ协议。。。
<blueapple> 是不是真的啊
<abine1> blu
<rockt> 不行吧
<saimazoon> mein Deutsch is sehr gut nicht
<abine1> blueapple: 我不用连接QQ的
<rockt> 还是要鸽子
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: wie "air conditioner"
<blueapple> 。。。。
<abine1> 直接用网页版的QQ
<blueapple> 汗
<abine1> 能聊天就行了
<blueapple> 然后pidgin也有个WEBQQ的插件
<blueapple> 可以登录然后接受图片
<abine1> 没用过
<blueapple> 还要加上图片才好啊
<abine1> pidgin以前有用
<blueapple> 聊天才能更加有色彩
<abine1> 你说的是验证码吧？
<blueapple> 验证什么啊
<abine1> 聊天最多就是发表情了
<abine1> 登录QQ要验证码啊
<alvin_rxg> :D
<abine1> 丑
<blueapple> 不 是
<blueapple> 是截图。。。发送一些图片分享给大家啊
<abine1> 这个表情奇丑无比
<alvin_rxg> =.=! 丑么？
<blueapple> 有时候可以以图片做为证明。。。证明自己说的一些观点是事实或者其他
<abine1> 这里也可以发图片吧
<blueapple> 嗯
<blueapple> 是啊
<abine1> 你在别的地方粘贴上去
<abine1> 然后把网址发过来就行
<blueapple> 那多累啊
<abine1> 举手之劳
<abine1> 累不到哪里去了
<blueapple> 你们真的是大天朝的吗？？？
<alvin_rxg>  ____    _       _   _
<alvin_rxg> ___|  | |__   (_) | |_
<alvin_rxg> \___ \  | '_ \  | | | __|
<alvin_rxg>  ___) | | | | | | | | |_
<alvin_rxg> |____/  |_| |_| |_|  \__|
<blueapple> .....
<abine1> 我是火星来的
<alvin_rxg> 好像乱了？
<abine1> alvin_rxg: 你蛋疼不：
<abine1> 不要T我哈
<blueapple> 我到今天才明白什么是IRC
<abine1> 嗯
<blueapple> 原来就是以前我用QQ 的时候。。那个时候的聊天室
<blueapple> 纯文本聊天
<abine1> 你是不是刚刚冒出来
<abine1> 以前就有了
<blueapple> 我知道
<alvin_rxg> abine1: http://uploadpie.com/blYII
<abine1> IRC是很古老的聊天方式
<blueapple> 那时候只用QQ不懂其他的聊天方式和协议
<blueapple> 对这方面就可以说QQ是单一的
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> IRC是很方便
<rockt> usernet更老了
<blueapple> 那个时候还不知道QQ聊天室是基于什么。。
<abine1> 但是，IRC是很危险的
<blueapple> 现在用了IRC后就知道了
<abine1> 因为IRC是没有加密的
<rockt> 无所谓吧
<blueapple> 所以不能聊些不能聊的话题
<abine1> 我想知道类似匿名者之类的黑客组织是怎么聊天的
<abine1> 他们在网上怎么通讯？
<blueapple> 。。。。
<rockt> 加密咯
<rockt> 别蛋疼就行了
<abine1> 他们是不是自己开发了一种加密的聊天工具
<rockt> 用现成的吧
<rockt> 没那么蛋疼
<abine1> 嗯
<blueapple> 。。。。
<abine1> SSH？
<blueapple> 看来这个频道就你们俩加我是活跃的。。。
<blueapple> 然后还是大天朝的了。。。
<abine1> 哈
<blueapple> 其他的都还不知道是不是human
<abine1> 这里整天都有人在的
<saimazoon> abine1, FiSH
<saimazoon> 你说的工具FiSH
<abine1> 哦
<saimazoon> 可以在X-Chat里使用
<blueapple> 我一直怀疑那个saimazoon是不是外国人
<abine1> saimazoon: 肯定不是了
<blueapple> 唉。。。
<abine1> 黑头发黑眼睛黄皮肤的么》
<blueapple> 是用LINUX真累啊
<blueapple> 你们聊吧。。。
<abine1> 不累
<blueapple> 我去看电视的
<abine1> 一点都不累
<abine1> 很舒服
<rockt> 现在几点了？
<blueapple> 。。。。
<blueapple> 88
<abine1> 用Linux怎么累啦 /
<abine1> 77
<abine1> rockt: A你在哪里？
<rockt> 土鳖
<abine1> 死定了
<abine1> 今晚
<abine1> 土鳖？
<abine1> 2B？？、
<saimazoon> abine1
<abine1> 在
<saimazoon> 我说了是西班牙人
<abine1> 神马状况？
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<saimazoon> 你的输入法坏了
<abine1> 你是不是金毛狮王？
<saimazoon> 蓝苹果的怀疑很对
<abine1> O的输入法好的很
<abine1> 木有坏
<saimazoon> 有的
<abine1> 烂苹果的怀疑？
<abine1> 神马怀疑？
<saimazoon> 他说怀疑我我是不是外国人
<saimazoon> 神马地方的外国人
<abine1> 你根本就不是外国人
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 他怀疑你是不是黄皮肤的人
<abine1> 你是移民出去的吧？
<abine1> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> whatever
<abine1> 在我的眼里，只有金毛碧眼鹰钩鼻子的才是外国人
<saimazoon> 我是黑皮肤的人
<alvin_rxg> i'd love to find a way to sniff stuffs without arp spoof...  =.=
<saimazoon> abine1, 我就不是移民，你父母都是西班牙人
<saimazoon> stuff
<alvin_rxg> s/你/我/
<saimazoon> stuff doesn't have a plural form, it's an uncountable noun
<abine1> 那些黑头发黄皮肤的改了国籍的还是中国人
<abine1> 骨子里里的血是一样的
<alvin_rxg> =.= me failed in english
<saimazoon> haha
<saimazoon> aber in deutsch bist sehr gut
<abine1> 国籍都是浮云
<abine1> 是一种无形的枷锁而已
<abine1> 你看犹太人的辨别
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 现在德语是我主要应用的语言… 在德国不会德语会死人的…
<abine1> 德国的人一般都动手能力很强哦
<abine1> 是吧？
<abine1> 都喜欢在家里自己修理东西
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> alvin_rxg:  是么》
<alvin_rxg> abine1: 要说是，的确是。我不是哦
<abine1> 你还是中国人吧？
<abine1> 改国籍了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 再20年就可以改了
<abine1> 现在走在大街上，我已经认不出哪个是中国人和外国人了
<piggybox> abine1: 你在哪里呢
<abine1> 很多人加入外国国籍以后就跑回中国
<abine1> piggybox: 我在中国大陆
<abine1> 你呢“？
<abine1> 你在地球的哪个角落生根发芽了？
<saimazoon> 你好，abine1
<abine1> 你还没睡觉？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av405654/index.html
<kk> alvin_rxg wakaka, ⇪ 【全程高能】日本强力饮水机 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<cleamoon> http://www.vimninjas.com/images/posts/10vim/vividchalk.png
<cleamoon> 这是什么字体？
<alvin_rxg> monaco
<saimazoon> abine1, 这儿是十六点半
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 为什么在我机器上看着不一样...
<piggybox> 看着像monaco
<alvin_rxg> Tue Dec  4 18:39:30 CET 2012
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 关掉点阵。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...
<abine1> saimazoon: 你是赛马组？
<saimazoon> 赛马尊
<abine1> 你被马踢过没有？
<alvin_rxg> abine1: 西班牙不玩马的，他们玩牛的
<saimazoon> 我被马性交过了
<abine1> 嗯，西班牙逗牛
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 大哥，你不能这么说… 这什么翻译的。。
<piggybox> saimazoon: ...
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 用谷歌翻译的吧？
<abine1> 你还真是个鬼佬
<abine1> 养柜子
<saimazoon> 不是用google翻译的
<abine1> 那是神马翻译啊？
<abine1> 这么神奇的翻译
<saimazoon> 我自己试一试翻译了，可是好像我选的词不适合
<abine1> ？
<abine1> 是你找不到恰切的词语要表达？
<alvin_rxg> 艹/肏/操。。。
<abine1> ri
<abine1> 草
<alvin_rxg> abine1: 不是全国范围认同的还是算了。。
<abine1> 全球都认同了
<abine1> 事实上
<abine1> 不认同的都是老古董
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，我是老古董。
<cleamoon> å±®
<abine1> 因为xae的时候
<piggybox> cleamoon: 哈哈
<abine1> 都是那样说的
<abine1> 规避了不文明的字眼
<abine1> 好了
<abine1> 睡觉了
<abine1> 大家晚安
<Gabi> hi
<kk> Gabi, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<Gabi> how do you spell shamballa in chinesse ?
<piggybox> Gabi: what's shamballa?
<Gabi> its a bracer
<Gabi> like all the vips have
<piggybox> Gabi: you mean http://detail.china.alibaba.com/offer/1049798548.html ?
<kk> piggybox wakaka, ⇪ S100352 欧美风格 香巴拉手镯-S100352手镯、风格手镯、欧美手镯批发采购尽在阿里巴巴-浙江省东阳市心怡饰品有限公司
<Gabi> yes
<Gabi> im looking for an supplier
<alvin_rxg> again a buisnessman..
<alvin_rxg> 大哥，我建议你去 阿里巴巴 找消息吧。。。这地方不合适谈生意
<Gabi> alvin_rxg ok
<Gabi> but are expensive on alibaba :)
<piggybox> Gabi: well, the above link happens to be a page for supplier on alibaba
<Gabi> how its spelled in chinesse ?
<Gabi> thats all i wanna know
<piggybox> 香巴拉手镯
<alvin_rxg> Gabi: god.. u know chinese?
<alvin_rxg> Gabi: god.. u can understand chinese?
<Gabi> y
<alvin_rxg> spell.. pronunciation ?
<alvin_rxg> giv me 1e5€ a month, i can work for you :D
<piggybox> lol
<Gabi> ok
<Gabi> if you want to be rich pm m
<alvin_rxg> so giv me fist. and when i finished my studium in germany, i will start it. :D
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 嘿哥們，能閱讀正體中文嘛？
<saimazoon> 能
<saimazoon> 可是阅读整体的汉子很困难
<saimazoon> 正体
<alvin_rxg> :) not bad
<ofan> not bad :[
<alvin_rxg> 我在 strace nmap... :/
<saimazoon> alvin_rxg, 你从什么时候住在德国
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: seit 4 jahre
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: seit 4,5 jahre
<saimazoon> und willst du dort bleiben after universität?
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: yo, einige jahre danach. ich wunsche, dass ich gelück hab :)
<alvin_rxg> *wünsche
<alvin_rxg> 似乎在歐洲，很多人都會好多語言的。。
<saimazoon> alvin_rxg, 我的德语很差
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 我的德語也很差……
<saimazoon> 我以前给你说了我弟弟住在德国
<saimazoon> 可能我也要到德国搬家
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 啊哈
<saimazoon> 因为西班牙的经济情况怀极了
<saimazoon> 这儿不容易地可以找到工作
<saimazoon> 生活根本的价格加上起来了
<saimazoon> 也工资一般很差
<alvin_rxg> saimazoon: 我明白……跟希臘一樣……
<saimazoon> 为年轻人没有机会有好的生活
<saimazoon> 他们的大部分正在理离开西班牙到欧洲别的国家搬家
<alvin_rxg> 这个是恶性循环… 不过现在欧元区的问题是很大
<piggybox> 像英国那样加入欧盟但不采用欧元更为明智？
<alvin_rxg> 局域网里好多  skype。。。想攻击……
<saimazoon> 猪盒子
<piggybox> :D
<cleamoon> 别再说德语了，看不太懂......
<saimazoon> 中文我也看不太懂
<saimazoon> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵，我德语也很差的。。
<ofan> 冻次大次冻次大次...
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 你是二代移民了？
<xrosnight> hello morning!
<xrosnight> 大家早上好！刚起床
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Walter Klien - Sonata No. 11 in A Major for Piano, K. 331: I. Theme and Variations
<saimazoon> mugebjgd, 不是，我是100％西班牙人
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 二代移民指的是父母是移民
<saimazoon> 我父母不是中华移民
<saimazoon> 他们是西班牙人，也他们父母也是西班牙人
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 那你中文说的实在很好呀
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 你是西班牙人？
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 哪学的中文？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我还不知道哪个外国人说中文这么好呢
<saimazoon> 学习中文，是的
<mugebjgd> 厉害 出门
<saimazoon> cleamoon,  真的吗？我认识不少外国人说中文比我更好
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 是吗...我感觉很困难呀...
<saimazoon> 真的很难，可是学得很多就可以四五年里学会
<saimazoon> 我有老外朋友住在中国六年多了
<saimazoon> 他们的中文非常好
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我在瑞典住了5年了，瑞典语还是一般...
<kk>  06:36
<saimazoon> 跟瑞典人经常有交易吗？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 还在上学，没什么特殊交易
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉，把“交易”换成“交流”好些。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “交易”一般是经济方面的。“交流”一般是语言和感情方面的。
<ofan> cleamoon: 特殊交易？
<saimazoon> UbuntuTalk, 谢谢
<saimazoon> 明白了，我找到这个词在词典，不知道为这方面合不合适
<cleamoon> ofan, 也就是倒卖违禁商品和种植大麻之类的，我不做大事的
<saimazoon> 大麻？
<saimazoon> 这不是weed吗？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, majoranna
<saimazoon> 没有瑞典朋友吗？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 没睡吧？问个：gnuplot画数据图，x轴和y轴怎么加上名字？我找不到命令
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 当然有...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: set xlabel "SNR/dB"
<alvin_rxg> set ylabel "BER/%"
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, thanks
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 我在中国的时候并没有中国朋友
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 中国人比较怕生
<saimazoon> 为什么
<saimazoon> 拟知不知道北航大学？
<saimazoon> 我在那儿做一学期留学
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 知道，有同学在那里
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我也不知道，反正就是怕生。我以前也这样
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北航是和我的母校齐名的。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 哪里？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哈工大。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哈工大和北航是国内的两所以航天为特色的院校。
<ofan> 方校长
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-05
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 北航无人不知
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么删除gun grub version 1.98 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394718 怎么删除gun grub version 1.98 下的系统..和这个gun grub version 1.98..求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 wqf4023797 — 2012-12-05 8:58
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: ‘移民’去北京才有机会进啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 方校长那个是北邮，不是北航。
<MeaCulpa> .
<saimazoon> MeaCulpa, 你好
<saimazoon> 别的人没有
<MeaCulpa> saimazoon: 你好
<saimazoon> 你认不认识汉语广播频道
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫 汉语广播频道
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<saimazoon> 没关系
<saimazoon> radio programs in chinese
 * MeaCulpa dunno
<buysz1> 用上socks5 爽了.
<david_wu> buysz1: socks5?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就是 ssh 代理一类的吧？
<imtxc_> 额，电脑串口好像坏了……
<imtxc_> 要换的话 是不是得连主板一起换了
<iOpera> imtxc_: 。。。外接一个就是
<iOpera> 串口卡
<piggybox> 北航，不是李彦宏的学校？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你不是说的汉语？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 啊？
<imtxc_> iOpera: open( "/dev/ttyS0", O_RDWR | O_NOCTTY | O_NDELAY) 倒没有问题，是不是有可能是接口坏了？
<piggybox> saimazoon: BBC和RFI都有中文频道的
<iOpera> imtxc_: 剩下波特率啊。
<iOpera> 奇偶校验啊
<saimazoon> piggybox, 多谢
<iOpera> shell下都可以设置这些。你都没设置。不对是正常的。
<imtxc_> iOpera: 设置了的，同样的设置同一条数据线在别人的机器上可以用
<iOpera> 你只open。这没设置的嘛
<imtxc_> 在minicom里面设置的
<iOpera> 哦
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<iOpera> 哪就使用短接，调试。
<iOpera> loop
<iOpera> cfy: momo
<cfy> iOpera: 又一个学E.E.的？
<iOpera> 2,3教短路。db9
<iOpera> cfy: 学的多。只是这里少
<imtxc_> 我看看去
<iOpera> stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 9600 cs8 -parenb -cstopb
<iOpera> 试试
<iOpera> 然后，直接cat /dev/ttyUSB0就可以了。要啥minicom
<imtxc_> 还能这样……
<iOpera> 本来tty都可以这样啊
<imtxc_> 看来还真是坏了 /dev/ttyS0: Input/output error
<iOpera> 如果cat都这样。那是坏了。
<iOpera> 你的是ttyS0哦。别搞错了
<imtxc_> 恩
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 电子的
<imtxc_> cfy: 就是为了用串口连接一下路由器
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 求一款类似于dreamweaver的网页前台开发工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394721 最近学j2ee，其他还好，可是前台的开发比较但疼。MyEclipse里面的提示功能比较差。特别写css和div布局的网页比较麻烦。求一款类似于dreamweaver的前台开发工具 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 …
<david_wu> 前台，dreamweaver...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 买个串口转 U 口的转接头就可以了。
<david_wu> UbuntuTalk: MAX232
<david_wu> 串口，好久不用了。都 LVDS 了。
<imtxc_> 先看看能不能弄好
<imtxc_> 不行的话只能试试串口转USB了
<cfy> imtxc: 串口连接路由器阿。。。。高级。。
<huntxu> roylez_: 裝不了！
<imtxc_> cfy: ...什么意思……
<huntxu> roylez_: 不對，是啟動不了
<imtxc_> cfy: 新的路由器我不知道地址 不用串口连进去配置还怎么办
<iOpera> imtxc_: 不是吧。路由，还不知道地址？
<iOpera> 我以为你刷机呢
<imtxc_> iOpera: 初始化之后忘了地址了，只能用串口了
<iOpera> 只有刷机，才会刷的忘记地址。lol
<imtxc_> ||
<cfy> imtxc: 啥路由器这么高级。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 192.168.*.1
<cfy> imtxc: 192.168.[01].1
<imtxc_> cfy: 就是个破玩意儿，这跟高级没啥关系吧……
<cfy> imtxc: 再不济，写个脚本把地址刷出来。
<iOpera> 估计是openwrt在刷。
<iOpera> 啥脚本。nmap直接刷网段。
<cfy> imtxc: 反正我只是用ssh,你的方法很高级。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。对
<imtxc_> …… 我只是想弄好串口。。。。路由器又没坏……
<iOpera> 我充分理解 imtxc，因为我也刷死过。lol
<cfy> iOpera: .......
<cfy> iOpera: 没刷死过的路过。。。
<iOpera> ttyUSB0吧。lp2301的芯片
<iOpera> cfy: 高手。
<cfy> iOpera: ....
<iOpera> 我也充分理解 cfy，因为之前我也没刷死过。lol
<iOpera> 刷死一次，就丢了。没理了。 :D
<cfy> haha
<iOpera> cfy: 有啥好片子没。
<cfy> iOpera: 致命急件
<iOpera> 我昨天600k的样子，下完了哪碟中碟。最近速度蛮好的。
<cfy> iOpera: http://dybee.com
<kk> cfy wakaka, ⇪ 电影蜜蜂 - 你最爱的视频都在这里
<imtxc_> iOpera: 2 3 脚短路之后，从一个终端里面 echo testcom>/dev/ttyS0 另一个终端cat /dev/ttyS0 可以收到 testcom 说明电脑的串口没有问题了？
<iOpera> nnnd 海盗湾现在居然弹天猫的网页。。。
<iOpera> imtxc_: 对啊。说明txd rxd都正常
<iOpera> 寄存器也正常
<imtxc_> 那就奇了怪了
<cfy> 电脑串口一般不太会有问题吧。。。
<iOpera> 串口如果使用2/4个电容的，才容易出问题。现在很少使用
<iOpera> 在tty下，是使用缺省的串口设置，比如9600 8N1。 imtxc_
<buysz1> ....硬件都这么熟悉....
<huntxu> 神又在惡意賣萌
<cfy> ....
<buysz1> 你们都是大神
<iOpera> 除开你改了minicom什么的，临时修改了
<iOpera> .
<cfy> 115200
<cfy> iOpera: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Picture/106334
<kk> cfy wakaka, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<iOpera> 你的高级些？
<imtxc_> 恩，我用的就是9600 8N1
<iOpera> 你哪open打开串口的，是啥软件？
<iOpera> 578k/s 不错。 cfy
<cfy> iOpera: 直接电驴的？
<imtxc_> iOpera: 那个open是我想用段C代码看看接口驱动是不是有……
<iOpera> cfy: 磁力
<cfy> iOpera: 哦？高级。。。怎么用的？
<adam8157> iOpera: 爱呕屁你又乱叫我
<iOpera> imtxc_: c的，必须设置波特率等。一段固定设置代码
<iOpera> adam8157: 啥。哪里？
<iOpera> 坏蛋。。。
<iOpera> cfy: transmission
<cfy> iOpera: opera去掉unite了。。。
<cfy> iOpera: file share这种怎么代替呢？
<cfy> iOpera: 还有那个http proxy
<iOpera> cfy: 这不知道。没注意。
<iOpera> widget去掉了。都使用extension。这就知道
<imtxc_> iOpera: cfy 好像串口真没坏，应该是minicom哪里出了问题
<iOpera> imtxc_: 你开始不是IO错误嘛
<cfy> imtxc_: 你哪里的？
<cfy> imtxc_: 你哪个城市的？
<iOpera> 就是读写寄存器错误啊
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 难道串口坏了，和城市有关？ lol
<imtxc_> iOpera: 把bios恢复了一下默认又好了
<iOpera> imtxc_: 开始说的，就这意思，缺省的工作很好。你开minicom反而可能修改了设置
<cfy> iOpera: 如果同一城市可以直接那过去调试嘛
<imtxc_> iOpera: cfy 现在的状态是，用 echo 命令>/dev/ttyS0 然后从另一个终端cat /dev/ttyS0 可以看到正常的执行
<iOpera> 你可以试试gtkterm，这软件的设置，不自动加载。
<iOpera> cfy: ....高档的FAE啊
<cfy> iOpera: fae是啥？
<iOpera> 面对客户的技术支持
<imtxc_> cfy: …………||
<cfy> iOpera: solidot之前用的是Perl语言，由于Perl的灵活性和“过度”的冗余语法，也因此获得了write-only的“美誉”，但是因为许多Perl程序的代码令人难以阅读，实现相同功能的程序代码长度可以相差十倍百倍。在实际操作过程中程序员难以驾驭，所以我们更换了时下比较流行的PHP语言来实现。
<iOpera> php不也被骂得要死嘛
<iOpera> perl的确是只管自己实现。这很好嘛。实现我的，就够了。
<MeaCulpa> http://vigny.taobao.com/ 这个太牛了
<kk> MeaCulpa wakaka, ⇪ 首页-维尼MM陪练工作室°-- 淘宝网
<iOpera> 轻松实现自己的理想。 cfy
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 又被人喷了哈
<iOpera> 然后让 MeaCulpa 这样的人，去擦屁股。 lol
<iOpera> 18m的传统嘛
<iOpera> :D
 * palomino|working 拿砂纸打磨ee
<iOpera> 破马。。
<cfy> 打磨。。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: dota的水平都好高阿。。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 【求助】找到一个Linux Mint cinnamon 的 WIN7 主题包，不知道怎安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394726 Windows 7 Basic light 1.0 下载地址： http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/up ... 4-9S2U.zip 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dot.com — 2012-12-05 10:55
<cfy> bye_bye: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17978211870
<kk> cfy wakaka, ⇪ 维尼MM陪练/DOTA陪练 /妹子陪练/天梯陪练/人气MM:momo-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 找人陪我Quake或者EQ2...
<cfy> bye_bye: 天体1750....
<cfy> bye_bye: 天梯1750....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ee?
 * cfy 吃饭去。。。。午饭时间
<MeaCulpa> cfy: EE 作弊前科厉害
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 作弊。。。。。
<hamo> adam8157:  蛋蛋壕
<iOpera> cfy: 下载完毕。也还快吧
<hamo> roylez_: 三狗杀席...
<adam8157> hamo: 真想踢你
<hamo> adam8157: 已然说了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 啥作弊
<iOpera> 我打q3，的确像作弊。鲜有对手。
<iOpera> :D
<palomino|working> :o
<iOpera> 以前在公司，1打3。破马不服？
<hamo> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你不是因为作弊进不了FA Jay1么
<iOpera> 对啊。
<iOpera> 别人ping50，我ping500，别人更像作弊嘛。lol
<imtxc_> iOpera:
<imtxc_> iOpera: 看来真的是minicom 的问题
<imtxc_> iOpera: 现在好了
<iOpera> imtxc_: 简单的事情，使用shell搞定就是。
<iOpera> 直接stty cat
<imtxc_> iOpera: 要登陆进去进行很多操作 cat不方便
<iOpera> 我只是加了一个爆头的bot。就被踢了1000天。可怜的。 MeaCulpa
<imtxc_> 1000天
<wzssyqa> iOpera: 拜神
<iOpera> imtxc_: 基本寄存器的，必须的，stty都支持。而且支持get set。一次设置搞定
<palomino|working> 哼哼，我跟人对战这么多次，只有一次不是负分！ , iOpera
<iOpera> palomino|working: 那种对战？
<palomino|working> 单挑
<palomino|working> 10分一局
<iOpera> q3?
<palomino|working> yeah
<iOpera> ？
<iOpera> 你啥城市。我过来挑下你。
<palomino|working> 早不打了。。
<iOpera> lol
<palomino|working> 哪有体力阿
<iOpera> 废话。这么老的，谁打。我都多年不打了
<palomino|working> 好不容易有那么一回，打死对方次数跟我自己摔死人数一样.. , iOpera
<iOpera> 你还好摔死这口。看不出。^_^
<palomino|working> 慌不择路
<iOpera> lol
<palomino|working> 或者被炸飞了。。
<iOpera> 要找一个平等的ping的服务器。唉。打打破马就好了。
 * hamo momo palomino|working 被神打
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 拿我练习打移动靶么 , iOpera
<iOpera> 我买超级本去。明年找时间，出去pk你们。
<hamo> iOpera: mba吧
<palomino|working> 买哪个?
<palomino|working> x1c?
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 等罗杰买。这家伙居然不买了。
<iOpera> 打输的，请客一周。好不。 palomino|working
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 同意不。
<palomino|working> 不好阿，我岂不是请定了
<iOpera> 天津，上海。我来了。
<hamo> iOpera: 神要去饼都啊
<iOpera> 。。破马就在那里嘛
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> palomino|working: 说不定我输了嘛。
<iOpera> 为这事请客，我愿意的。来吧
<hamo> iOpera: 神要跟破马肉搏？
<palomino|working> ......
<iOpera> 。
<MeaCulpa> 输的人请客切糕
<adam8157> 我擦, 赌这么大
<iOpera> gfrog ‏@gfrog
<iOpera>  碎叫去。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 嗯，玩大的
 * hamo 我来当见证人
<iOpera> 这噶嘛咋不来了。
 * hamo 见证费一块切糕
<iOpera> 切糕是啥
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 会破产的
<palomino|working> 切糕是硬通货
<iOpera> 。。。巨大的本？啥切糕
<palomino|working> 新疆人的且高
<palomino|working> 切糕*
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 以你的身板，这基本就是赌命
<palomino|working> 随后有香港媒体爆料称，港版Nexus 4的售价并不会很便宜。昨天有玩家透露，香港零售商卫讯给出的该机16GB的价格为4398港币，折合人民币约3550元左右。照这个算法，一块切糕差不多能买到约46部港版Nexus 4 16GB。
<palomino|working> look , iOpera
<palomino|working> 切糕的价值 , iOpera
<iOpera> 我草。酷胖这不是吓我嘛。
<iOpera> 16G的。就叫切糕？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 娃娃，要不你上街切一块就知道了
 * hamo 神居然不知道切糕
<iOpera> 和吃一周，差不多吧。
<iOpera> 。。
<palomino|working> 难道一天吃2w么。。 , iOpera
<iOpera> palomino|working: 我被切糕吓了。等我搞明白再说。
<Guest27254> 哪位有用sopcast player的？
<iOpera> 难道酷胖吃 Nexus 4?
<MeaCulpa> 话说我买过切糕，没啥，我那时候就买10快钱的
<MeaCulpa> 关键是要用钱做单位
<iOpera> 核桃仁糖果？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: bingo!
<imtxc_> 这个 赌太大了吧
<Guest27254> MeaCulpa, 有用sopcast player么？
<ibodi> 大家现在还是用 ubuntu 吗？前天升级，昨天又不能上网了。这个本本真是7-8个月没有上网了。这 ubuntu 到底干啥啊？
<iOpera> 我们这边，都不敢买外面新疆人的。那些人强买强卖的。怕怕。
<imtxc_> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21414812532&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1354670310_3k2_1434631656
<kk> imtxc_ wakaka, ⇪ 切糕闹！切糕恒久远正宗新疆切糕 高帅富必备拼命代购 购买送船票-淘宝网
<ibodi> 我也够粉丝的了。
<imtxc_> 怕有生命危险的话这里可以代购的
<iOpera> 这。。。 蛋蛋 破马吓我嘛。
<imtxc_> iOpera: 别怕，输了找人代购就可以。
<iOpera> imtxc_: lol momo
<MeaCulpa> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/668669eatw1dzhlf928xhj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 代购切糕
<iOpera> 这切糕，似乎就是强买强卖的代名词嘛
<ibodi> iOpera: 你现在用什么OS？
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: ?
<ibodi> roylez?
<iOpera> 。。
<ibodi> 市场调查
<ibodi> 不行我也休了U
<palomino|working> 换gentoo?
<ibodi> 跟U 一样傻瓜型不？
<iOpera> ibodi: 换系统，不如换自己的脑子。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: +1
<iOpera> 一个系统都玩不转，换脑子吧。
<MeaCulpa> 下次我车子保险杠不要了，换切糕
<MeaCulpa> 又结实又贵，就是不知道车子承重如何
<ibodi> 这一换就报废了啊。不换的话说不定还可以用一阵子
<freeflying> 谁是广州的
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 我下次先冒险去买一块切糕，试试分量。。。
<imtxc_> 太危险了
<ibodi> 你们那些问题我一点也没有。我有问题你们都没问题。汗。咱们联姻吧
<iOpera> 求猫是。斗篷是。 freeflying
<freeflying> 靠，切糕这么热啊
<freeflying> iOpera: nick是啥啊
<iOpera> imtxc: 你又吓我
<iOpera> freeflying: 都不在。。
<MeaCulpa> "Mea_Culpa：普桑，的哥，公交车，土方车你们等着！！ 老子明年保险杠上绑切糕！！"
<imtxc_> iOpera: 不过带够钱和卡的话问题不大
 * adam8157 纵然候总这样的壕也请不起切糕!
<iOpera> 。。。破蛋蛋，就是你先吓人的
<freeflying> adam8157: 我还等你的金钱豹呢
<freeflying> hamo: 是不是啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 蛤蟆的
<palomino|working> 金钱豹......
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总来不
<palomino|working> 天津的金钱豹已经是渣了阿
 * adam8157 lunch
<ibodi> 哇。马总了。恭喜升级啊
<hamo> freeflying: 当然啊
<palomino|working> .....
<iOpera> 马破总。恭喜恭喜。
<ibodi> 马总，摸摸你屁股，但是别翘后腿。怕中
<iOpera> 。。。你敢摸？
 * hamo ...
<MeaCulpa> "垂死病中惊坐起，原来切糕已送到"
<ibodi> 现在不摸，难道等他成神？摸不到
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我觉得你的车装不动切糕保险杠
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 嗯，马力不行
<palomino|working> 路遥知马力
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: hamo 没事儿，装块几千块钱的就可以了，再多的车就受不了了
<Guest27254> sopcat player －－编辑－－首选项－－频道指南 里的网址可以发给我一下吗？
 * hamo 路遥知破马力
<hamo> freeflying: 蛋蛋居然又假装吃饭去了
<ibodi> 我也装吃饭去了 88
 * imtxc_ 难不成新疆人的三轮车用的是核动力……
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 别人买过。只是骗人，贵点嘛。不在乎。
<hamo> imtxc_: 他们有足够的切糕储备...核动力三轮车轻松买
<freeflying> hamo: 不靠谱啊，应该让他换去吃顺风
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 啥
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 西方人吃惊的时候，会说啥？？
<iOpera> 切糕
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: “Oh 卖糕的”
<hamo> freeflying: 顺风是啥？
<hamo> freeflying: 快递？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: nnnd ^_^
<freeflying> hamo: 顺峰你不知道啊
<hamo> freeflying: 母鸡啊
<freeflying> hamo: 奥特曼啊
<imtxc_> 这么说，邮寄切糕折磨恶劣态度快递比邮寄冰块更有力度？
<freeflying> ~google for 顺峰　北京
<iOpera> 峰？
<hamo> freeflying: 人均价格474元
<hamo> freeflying: 不错不错...就让他这里了...
<dwjie> ...
<huntxu> hamo: 蟆蟆
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<huntxu> hamo: 樂樂給我的版本啟動就退出
<hamo> huntxu: 等樂樂吧...我不了啊
<pityonline> 请教个 git 的问题：刚提交了一个文件，提交信息有错字，于是 git commit --amend 修改，但此时已经添加了另一个文件到暂存区，导致这次修改提交信息时提交了这两个文件，请问如何把已提交的两个文件分开重新提交？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 让右键菜单脚本运行后，不关闭Terminal的方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394731 因为我经常要安装Android的软件，所以搞了个脚本，但每次运行完了之后Terminal都会自动关闭： 1.在~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts新建了一个install文件 2.文件内容如下：gnome-terminal -e "adb install -r $NA …
<pityonline> 找到办法了，先 git reset --soft HEAD~1，再 git commit file1，再 git commit file2 就好了
<dwjie> ..
<imtxc_> cd ..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • bash 的短操作 怎样支持赋值 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394732 想要判断文件是否存在并赋值 如： Code: file=[ -s xxx/xxx/xx ]  || "xxx2/xxx2/xxx2" 要怎么写到一句话中？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao — 2012-12-05 12:01
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDgzODM2NDgw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt wakaka, ⇪ 网曝苍井空携众日本知名女星现身北京机场 20121204—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<imtxc_> bye_bye: http://www.smzdm.com/high-end-show-cut-the-price-sony-sony-pcm-d50-recording-pen-2599-yuan-limited-to-east-china-central-china-northwest-territories.html
<kk> imtxc_ wakaka, ⇪ 高端秀，再降价！SONY 索尼 PCM-D50 录音笔　2599元（限华东、华中、西北地区）»什么值得买
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 豪快去买
<XwinX2> join #qomo
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX2§ ,, KK 父神還是 大小眼父神？
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX2§ ,, KK 父神/母神 還是 大小眼父神/母神？
<XwinX2> ?
<nopcall> test
<CyrusYzGTt> fail
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<helsinki> kk
<woju> 如何卸载蓝牙功能，包的名字叫什么？
 * adam8157 到了北肯塔基州了!
<roylez> adam8157: 又去了墨西哥
<adam8157> roylez: 不会的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老北京吧v
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 貌似我只吃过老北京
<roylez> adam8157: 接下来去智利，再接下来南非，再接下来快递员在印度被抢了
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> woju: 搜索blue已经安装的包
<iOpera> roylez: 啥。出去旅游了？
<adam8157> roylez: 风雷值不值得注册啊?
<roylez> iOpera: 蛋蛋的笔记本
<roylez> adam8157: 没用过啊
<iOpera> 。。。
<iOpera> 蛋蛋的国际本本啊。真强大。
<adam8157> roylez: 他那个e通道走usps很快啊, 而且看反馈都不错
<roylez> adam8157: 就上次跟一个淘宝卖家探讨过，他用同舟
<roylez> adam8157: 10天是么
<roylez> adam8157: 我知道，百通不是走这个的，lol
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 差不多, 缺点是风雷免税州不发货 只转到CA再发
<adam8157> roylez: 百通有个USPS的特快线, 首磅40$ 续磅6$
<adam8157> roylez: 我准备走特快线了, 要不等不起
<roylez> adam8157: 百通的特快就是忽悠...
<bluezd> adam8157: 到了给我拷一份
<woju> iOpera: 多谢！
<adam8157> roylez: USPS啊 不是百通发货 美国邮政对接EMS, 三天到北京!
<roylez> adam8157: letsebuy给百通都撤版了，骂的人太多了
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 百通和同舟已经烂了
<adam8157> roylez: letsebuy上都是些小转运公司
<hamo> roylez letsebuy? 蕾丝边？
<hamo> roylez 据说你还炒美股？
<\rs> global 不錯，替代 cscope
<hamo> test
 * bluezd 还是海淘好还能走趟日本，下次也海淘
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<hamo> bluezd: 你也想看高清无码春哥？
<adam8157> \rs: global?
<hamo> roylez 席呢？
<hamo> adam8157: global屌爆了呢，不知道了吧
<roylez> hamo: ?
 * adam8157 最烦恼的是ctags不能更新只能重建....
<piggybox> adam8157: USPS有邮政特别的海关通道
<adam8157> piggybox: 嗯 似的, 清关很快, 别的线飞得很快, 清关半个月受不了
<hamo> roylez 没事，这么早就到公司了？
<hamo> adam8157: 到时候求分享日本片片
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于关闭终端时的提示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394734 我在关闭终端时，会提 示 “ 该终端中仍然有一个进程在运行。关闭终端将杀死该进程。” 有没有办法查看到是哪一个进程在这个终端中运行呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadeeper — 2012-12-05 13:17
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在USPS又给力了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: usps有很多种, 贵的自然给力
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我lp说国外买妹子衣服啥的都是USPS直接连接EMS发过来的, 不需要中间商...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: usps 有优先线和特快线之分, 国际特快线很给力
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可能电子产品啥的和衣服不一样
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 邮费贵点而已
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 妹子找的一大堆全球免运费的，估计就是成本打进了邮费
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ebay么?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦，那Amazon干嘛不直接做掉了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是，乱七八糟国外网购网站，老美商店里没人的
<freedom> 快递
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老美百货商店正的只为黑色星期五存在
<palomino|working> kvm不能跟别的vm同时使用么?
<MeaCulpa> 啥Mecy, Nordstorm, 一礼拜见不到人...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 梅西... 绵阳的梅西百货我就去过, 北京没见着
 * adam8157 afk
<yun> 关于ubuntu12.04 的DNS
<MeaCulpa> 米国的Mecy's 乱七八糟，根本不像卖东西地方
<yun> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail 添加 一些服务器后 cat /etc/resolv.conf 显示nameserver 127.0.0.1 nameserver 8.8.4.4 nameserver 208.67.220.220 ，但VPN之后仍旧没法解析被墙的网址,谁有解决的办法？
<yun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf 说However, if /etc/resolv.conf contains 127.0.0.1, then adding entries to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail won't really do anything useful. You should instead set the list of DNS servers statically in Network Manager which will then be configured in dnsmasq (that's running on 127.0.0.1). 是什么意思？
<kk> yun ⇪ ti: configuration - How do I add a DNS server via resolv.conf? - Ask Ubuntu
<hamo> palomino|working: kvm不能和其他支持处理器虚拟化的软件一起骑动
<palomino|working> T_T
<archl> roylez 我发了10箱子，差不多60kg，到澳大利亚用了接近 ￥5000。
<iOpera> archl: 你丫丫的。这么有钱，还不去买本本。
<iOpera> 做啥生意。这是
 * hamo 拜罗姐啊，寄的袋鼠肉？
<iOpera> hamo: +
<archl> iOpera: 笨。那是别人做生意的本钱。
<archl> hamo: 。。。
<iOpera> palomino|working: kvm和virtualbox混用？
<palomino|working> 是这么想的。。 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 失败了 , iOpera
<archl> hamo: 开飞机过来玩啊。
<iOpera> archl: 你都能动用别人的钱了啊。
<palomino|working> vbox和vmware混用就没问题。。 , iOpera
<archl> iOpera: 。。。
<iOpera> palomino|working: 那底层的，是要取消一个，才能用另外一个的。
<palomino|working> T_T
<hamo> palomino|working: vbox你把intel vt关了就行
<iOpera> 2者本来就接近。
<hamo> archl: 没飞机可开...
<wangguohao> 怎么改键盘映射？
<wangguohao> 我想把CapsLK 和 Ctrl互换
<iOpera> wangguohao: xmodmap
<palomino|working> 可为啥vmware和vbox就可以共存呢。。
<wangguohao> 木有用
<palomino|working> 难道有一个会智能地关掉vt
 * hamo 神最近善心大发啊！
<iOpera> palomino|working: 这2个机制不同
<wangguohao> iOpera: 我 有配置
<hamo> palomino|working: vmware可以不用intel vt的
<iOpera> hamo: 啥。咋了。
<hamo> iOpera: 解答问题真积极
<palomino|working> 可我都选了阿，而且先开哪个另一个都能启动 , hamo
<iOpera> 。
<hamo> palomino|working: 啊？这个就不知道了，vmware高帅富公司啊
<palomino|working> >_<
<hamo> palomino|working: 但是intel vt确实是要独占的
<iOpera> 破马，你去看帖子吧。说的清楚的。我不管你了。抢了蛤蟆的生意。
<\rs> wangguohao:   Option             "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"
<iOpera> lol
<\rs> wangguohao:   Option             "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps" or setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcpas
<palomino|working> 要说独占我可以理解
<palomino|working> 但我奇怪的是vbox和vmware能和平共处。。
<wangguohao> iOpera: 怎么搞？ ～/\rs
<palomino|working> 算了。。
<palomino|working> 看来得弄双机
 * hamo 你们又在论坛黑我？
<wangguohao> \rs: 这个是什么？  配置文件？
 * adam8157 谁有风雷速递的推荐链接给个?
<iOpera> 啥地方，我去加一把。 hamo
<iOpera> \rs:  现在没xrog.conf了嘛
<iOpera> 我去找找。 hamo
<\rs> iOpera: setxkbmap 的話不對熱插的鍵盤生效
<adam8157> hamo: 求链接
<wangguohao> 我用的arch
<adam8157> roylez: 你去注册个风雷吧, 然后给我推荐链接, 这样咱俩都有20大洋 =,=
<roylez> adam8157: 没空呢
<iOpera> hamo: 给url直接。nnnnd
<\rs> iOpera: 我有這需求所以只能用xorg.conf
 * hamo 我那个是问句。。。我以为你们又黑我。。。
<hamo> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=394691 这个你收了吧
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<iOpera> \rs: . 你落后系统
<cfy> \rs: udev脚本嘛
<wangguohao> 怎么可以把 CapsLK 与 Ctrl 互换？
<iOpera> hamo: 你这是挤兑蛋蛋？
<hamo> wangguohao: 什么系统，什么桌面环境
<cfy> hamo: 那你死定了。
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕肯定明白我什么意思...
<wangguohao> arch + xfce
<wangguohao> hamo: arch + xfce
<wangguohao> hamo: arch + xfce4
<iOpera> wangguohao: 给你说了xmodmap。去搜索嘛。这交换的，无数文章。
<hamo> wangguohao: 听神的没错
 * cfy 接受aircrack代跑任务。。。
<wangguohao> hamo: ok
<iOpera> adam8157: 蛤蟆挤兑你
<iOpera> cfy: ...
<cfy> iOpera: 我感觉我需要一个irc bot....
<iOpera> cfy: pl的就有。
<hamo> cfy: 插飞燕？
<\rs> cfy: 我需要對熱插的鍵盤生效，setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps 無用，只能 xorg.conf
<cfy> \rs: udev脚本调用setxkbmap
<cfy> \rs: 我就是这么干的，以前。。。。
 * cfy 可惜换系统的时候丢了所有/etc/.....
<cfy> T_T
 * cfy T_T
<iOpera> 小白才改/etc
<cfy> hamo: 洋洋
<\rs> cfy: etckeeper
<cfy> iOpera: 嘘...
<cfy> \rs: 这啥？
<cfy> \rs: 哦。不需要了
<cfy> hamo: 壕蛤蟆
<hamo> adam8157: 反射弧太长了
<adam8157> hamo: 刚afk
<cfy> .....
<cfy> hamo: 我还以为我被你kick了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> ...
<cfy> hamo: .
<cfy> 可怜的。。。。估计没auto-rejoin
 * pityonline 可怜的 hamo
<wangguohao> iOpera: emacs -nw ~/.xmodmap ?   我把 文本添加 了 进去o需呀重启X？
 * adam8157 谁有风雷速递的推荐链接给个?
<hamo> adam8157: 我可以选择注册一个推荐你
<adam8157> hamo: 可以啊, 咱俩都有20元推荐费了就
<pityonline> 让我想到了《月光宝盒》里那群人猛踹周星弛裆裆那段儿了……
<hamo> adam8157: how to 搞？
<cfy> wangguohao: 可以重读配置。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 网上一大把, 但是不想给不认识的人赚  http://www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx
<cfy> wangguohao: 不过具体命令忘了。。。
<kk> adam8157 wakaka, ⇪ ThundeRex中美专递|中美专递|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案
<iOpera> cfy: 你都可以忘记啊。emacs啊
<cfy> iOpera: 什么？
<hamo> adam8157: 这东西靠谱不？
<adam8157> hamo: 你也要开始海淘了?
<iOpera> 额。怎么是 roylez 踢 hamo?
<hamo> adam8157: 这不是向你这个高富帅迈进嘛
<iOpera> hamo: 你有蛋蛋高？
<hamo> iOpera: 没他高，没他富，没他帅
<adam8157> hamo: 靠谱啊, 客服代码 写jason, 推荐人不要写
<hamo> adam8157: 然后呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 注册好了?
<hamo> 。
<adam8157> hamo: 登录, 找推荐链接发给我
<adam8157> hamo: 推荐人没填吧?
<adam8157> hamo: 别填
<hamo> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> hamo: great
<wangguohao> hamo: 不加选项，直接上参数
<adam8157> hamo: pm给我
<iOpera> hamo: 为什么蛋蛋每天都搞歪门邪道挣钱？不好好上班。
<roylez> iOpera: 踢人活动下筋骨
<iOpera> roylez: 你是替蛋蛋出气？
<roylez> iOpera: 我都没看聊天记录...
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似要24小时审核
<iOpera> 你不是和蛤蟆是一伙的嘛。
<adam8157> hamo: 那就明天咯
<adam8157> iOpera: 我哪里赚钱了....
<iOpera> 注册，还多少钱一个。虽然我没懂。 adam8157
<hamo> iOpera: 不走这种歪门邪道，蛋蛋怎么可能变得这么壕
<iOpera> hamo: 你不是和 roylez 一伙的了嘛。为啥他还踢你。
<iOpera> 别想，赶紧回答。
<hamo> ...
<hamo> roylez 帽子
<iOpera> ...表示无语？ @@@@@
<iOpera> 可怜的hamo
<hamo> ...
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> ........
<cfy> hamo: emacs的？
<cfy> hamo: erc?
<hamo> cfy: .
<cfy> hamo: auto-rejoin内线给你了。
<kingbo> 对android无语了，应用程序可以安装成自动启动，需要禁止却要root；有推送服务，却不能有效管理
<roylez> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今日喝茶不
<cfy> hamo: http://paste.lisp.org/display/134057
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忙死了啊.........................
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: Android嘛，Google嘛
<cfy> hamo: 用起来。就不怕咯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，高端，你和那帮PM一样了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: pm是啥？
<iOpera> project?
<cfy> iOpera: personal message
<iOpera> 哪你还不如说private
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。。。。对。。。
<adam8157> iOpera: product manager
<iOpera> private miss
<cfy> iOpera: 我错了
<iOpera> adam8157: ..
<adam8157> iOpera: 或者婆妈
<cfy> iOpera: 一个愿打，一个愿挨
<iOpera> @@
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: Pornographic Mustarbation
<iOpera> 哪破噶嘛。怎么不来irc了。一直在小鸟得色。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: ... 你英文正好。
<iOpera> 不过也符合乐乐。。 lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 这两天不是看到那中国第一届M大赛么
<hamo> lol
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你也有今天
<iOpera> 啥M。。
 * hamo 顿时感觉跟买切糕一样
<iOpera> 额。为啥蛤蟆敢反抗蛋蛋？？？
<cfy> hamo: ....
<iOpera> 今天很喜感。
<cfy> iOpera: 跟买切糕一样？
<iOpera> 不买。还是不敢买
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 买过么？
<iOpera> 才有人说了。当年买切糕，心痛钱去了。吃了都不知道什么味道。
<cfy> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> hamo: auto-rejoin用起来了么？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装好Linux系统后重启显示输入不支持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394736 如题 怎么回事啊。。试了好几次 统计信息: 发表于 由 paoku者 — 2012-12-05 13:54
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 就像你去国外，找了一个miss，要价$1000？ lol
<wangguohao> 有人也用emacs吗？
<iOpera> 心痛钱去了。没感觉。 MeaCulpa lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ? 没那么贵
<cfy> wangguohao: wo
<iOpera> 你说的啊。Oh 卖糕的
<MeaCulpa> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/party-time-as-pm-called-a-hero-over-asylum-seeker-detention-policies/story-e6freuy9-1226528431205
<kk> MeaCulpa wakaka, ⇪ 'Party time' as PM called a 'hero' over asylum-seeker detention policies | thetelegraph.com.au
<wangguohao> cfy: 怎么配置，我只会简单的编辑功能
<MeaCulpa> 澳大利亚随便偷渡了
<MeaCulpa> 只要小帆板登陆即可
<wangguohao> cfy: 目前用的还没有的vi  顺手
<MeaCulpa> 中国的技术移民真是连印尼渔民都不如
<cfy> wangguohao: o
<iOpera> 。哪 roylez archl 不是可以回国了？
<wangguohao> cfy: 我想要 很多的功能```  代码高亮，补全，HOW TO
<wangguohao> cfy: 还有 GDB 没有高亮``  可以用emacs 做前端 高亮吗？
<cfy> wangguohao: gdb不知道。 代码高亮从来都不是问题阿
<wangguohao> ```  为什么我的  没有？  mode  问题？
<wangguohao> 还是配置没写？
<roylez> hamo: 糕穷搓？
<hamo> roylez 都糕了那必然是富帅啊
<hamo> cfy: 还木有...
<roylez> hamo: 你那肚皮，跟帅差了太远了
<hamo> roylez 帅还看肚皮？
<roylez> hamo: 没有比利一般的腹肌，你好意思说自己帅？
<hamo> roylez 你这个不科学啊...你看蛋蛋壕也不圆啊，还是蛋蛋壕
<hamo> roylez 难怪你喜欢你发的那个肌肉妹纸
<roylez> hamo: 那是纯爷们啊
<hamo> roylez 木有小鸡鸡啊
<cfy> hamo: .添加到.emacs就行。。。。还不用。。。。
<iOpera> 围观。这2个人对话好玩。
<hamo> 。。。
 * hamo 被神围观了
<iOpera> hamo	roylez 木有小鸡鸡啊
<hamo> lol
<roylez> hamo: 人家有胸大肌，大肌肌
<iOpera> @@
<hamo> iOpera: 神你又真相了...
<iOpera> hamo: 你又找死。lol
 * hamo 威武不能屈，就是要说出真相，嗯嗯！！
<iOpera> roylez: ? 他是挤兑你。你没看出来？
<iOpera> @@
<hamo> 。。。
<roylez> iOpera: 我只看到他蔑视神威
<cfy> poor hamo...
<hamo> lol
<iOpera> @@他说你没小鸡鸡，还说这是真相。
<iOpera> 笨乐乐
 * hamo 笑的跟买到切糕一样..~~~
 * hamo 樂的跟拥有一车切糕一样...
 * cfy 今天比较欢乐 ~~
<iOpera> ಊ
<Atavg2012> 好久没来了
 * adam8157 afk for meeting
<iOpera> 蛤蟆自知罪孽深重，已经跳河去了。
<cfy> 都年底了。。。。还被kickban一次。。。
<imtxc_> 啥情况 刚才掉线好像错过了
<roylez> iOpera: 蛤蟆跳河是回老家
<iOpera> nnnnd 难怪没死
<cfy> iOpera: 我好冤阿，我好象什么都没干。。。
<iOpera> cfy: 恩。你只是跟着笑了。lol
<huntxu> roylez: 啟動失敗
<huntxu> roylez: 打開就關掉了
<roylez> huntxu: 不知道了，你的android 2的？
<huntxu> roylez: 4.1
<roylez> huntxu: 我的华为u8825d上没问题 4.0.2吧
<iOpera> @@@ 乐乐咋用华为的了。
<huntxu> 一打開就unfortunately closed
<cfy> iOpera: 神。上次我碰到个农业大学的的
<imtxc_> ll
<cfy> iOpera: 你那边的
<cfy> iOpera: 好像是农业大学 反正好像有农业两个字
<cfy> iOpera: 计算机的
<iOpera> 是有一个。这学校学啥计算机嘛。
<iOpera> 哪等于没学
<cfy> iOpera: 是哦。跟神学perl lol
<iOpera> @
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求解终端透明的问题！！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394737 我的终端透明化出现一点问题，终端的背景为什么总是桌面的背景，为什么不是后面所打开的窗口的背景啊...原来不是这个样子，谁知道突然发现现在不是了...这个是怎么回事啊 …
<imtxc_> tenzu: 疼老师很久没见了啊
<hamo> tenzu: 疼猪你肥来啦
<iOpera> 肯定是看到了twiiter，才来的。你错过了。 tenzu
 * MeaCulpa 居然有人喜欢真透明...
<tenzu> imtxc_: yo
<tenzu> hamo: yo
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 都喜欢吧
<tenzu> iOpera: 我在看log
<iOpera> 是吧
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我只要假透明，且我平铺...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 知道，你只是为了看后面的裸体。lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ~~
<iOpera> 额。我不改说出来的。
<iOpera> 该
<iOpera> 被损坏新疆切糕合共16车5520斤 MeaCulpa ..... 这下得地啊
<iOpera> http://news.163.com/12/1205/10/8HV2VFBH0001124J.html
<kk> iOpera wakaka, ⇪ 警方称被损坏新疆切糕共16车5520斤_网易新闻中心
<roylez> iOpera: 神也吃不起切糕啊
<iOpera> 我被他们说怕了
<imtxc_> 不是说16万么
<imtxc_> 一两才4块  便宜啊
<iOpera> 下辈子做只考拉，每天睡觉20个小时，吃2个小时，发呆2个小时，这就是完美人生啊！！！
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/238202
<iOpera> roylez: 推荐一个片子。今天还有时间
<fivesheep> Idiocracy
<roylez> iOpera: 笑破铁幕
<iOpera> 恶搞电影?
<iOpera> 1984 @
<cfy> iOpera: 让帅帅离切糕远一点
<iOpera> 帅帅的储蓄，够买一堆了。不在乎。
<cfy> iOpera: 去买一车。我去买车票
<cfy> 帅帅请客
<iOpera> 真这么好吃？
<imtxc_> 帅帅是谁  这么壕
<cfy> iOpera: 肚子饿了。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 不卫生。。。。。估计好吃不到哪里去。。。但是贵阿。。。
<iOpera> 可帅帅是一个抠门的。你要说服他。
<cfy> ....
<iOpera> 和我大不同啊。
<cfy> iOpera: ..........
<iOpera> 号称钱迷子。
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> iOpera: 那还是算了。。。。
<iOpera> 你直接要我请，不就得了。
<cfy> iOpera: 零花钱很多？
<iOpera> 笨 cfy。:-)
<cfy> iOpera: 一车16万。。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: ...
<cfy> iOpera: 一块上千阿
<iOpera> 不是14车嘛
<iOpera> 上千他有
<cfy> iOpera: 打翻了14车吧，每车16万
<iOpera> 每车？没仔细看
<cfy> 好像是。
<cfy> 我也没细看。。。。。。。
<iOpera> 共记嘛
<iOpera> 不贵。明天用切糕把酷胖的车，砸了。
<cfy> 那就便宜些
<cfy> ...
<sst_c0n4shell> 大家好，想请教一个问题，从源代码安装GTK+，安装glib中，出错了。Working zlib library and headers not found ***，缺少那个zlib库，apt搜索安装之后，还是出错，网上说少zlib-dev库，
<sst_c0n4shell> 要怎样才能把依赖关系弄清楚啊？源码中的安装说明都仔细看了啊
<imtxc_> cfy: iOpera 唉，卖切糕的，是中年新疆人，你们不要忘了还有传说中的小新疆，要是在比划切糕的时候，不小心自己的口袋………，那笔损失比切糕还贵
<XwinX> sst_c0n4shell: 因为 ubuntu 多事, 把一个包分成了2个
<iOpera> 也不是。可以直接下载依赖包的. build-dep
<XwinX> iOpera: 反正就是多事, 分 dev 包
<iOpera> 我喜欢小包。
<XwinX> iOpera: 能小多少
<XwinX> iOpera: 一个符号连接, 再加几个 .h 文件, 能有多大
<iOpera> imtxc_: 你吓我？ XwinX 叫哪新疆的谁，，，来欺负 imtxc
<XwinX> iOpera: ...
<sst_c0n4shell> XwinX 就是那个依赖关系不清楚
<XwinX> iOpera: 人家不卖切糕的好不好
<iOpera> XwinX: 看着烦嘛。平时都不编译的。
<iOpera> XwinX: 我忘记nick了。。。
<imtxc_> iOpera: 你没有民族歧视是因为你没亲自吃过亏
<XwinX> sst_c0n4shell: 说少什么, 就会找对应包, 然后再找找有没有对应的 dev 包, 都装上啊
<iOpera> imtxc_: 我不去吃亏。:D
<iOpera> sst_c0n4shell: man apt-get 看 build-dep 段
<cfy> imtxc_: 我记得我小时候看到这种直接就路过了。 cc iOpera
<XwinX> imtxc_: 不要怪到新疆人头上
<XwinX> imtxc_: 要怪就怪这个SB的民族政策
<sst_c0n4shell> XwinX 用apt搜索关键字，出来很多，不清楚具体装那个。经常全部安装。。
<cfy> iOpera: 网络不好的应该喜欢大包
<iOpera> 恩。不平等的政策
<iOpera> cfy: 反了吧
<XwinX> sst_c0n4shell: 嗯, 那就全部装上吧
<iOpera> 。。。
<iOpera> 只安装dev的。。。
<imtxc_> XwinX: 跟政策关系不大吧，他们遇到警察最大的本事也就是装傻，装语言不通
<cfy> iOpera: 手动下载方便。。。
<XwinX> imtxc_: 你一个汉族人去和 警察装傻试试
<XwinX> imtxc_: 你也可以装语言不通的
<iOpera> imtxc_: 其实还是警察都怕。
<iOpera> 别人可能一堆人，拿刀砍你的
<imtxc_> …………
<adam8157> roylez: iOpera https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A9VVk-WCQAAdzRe.jpg
<iOpera> adam8157: lol
<XwinX> iOpera: 你的车也可以去换一块
<iOpera> XwinX: 1w一块而已嘛
<sst_c0n4shell> XwinX  iOpera 谢谢
<iOpera> 您是否购买WayOS授权?
<iOpera>  如果还没有购买请登陆 www.wayos.cn,进行购买。
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 系统ubuntu10.04，找不到asm/io.h文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394745 在学习arm，其中有个例子包含“asm/io.h”，主要是要用这个文件的ioremap函数， 系统中找不到这个“asm/io.h”文件，有什么办法来解决ioremap函数的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wqs19840312 — 2012-12-05 …
<XwinX> iOpera: 这什么玩意?
<iOpera> 软路由。
<XwinX> iOpera: 用这个上网有什么好处, 不用交网费吗?
<iOpera> 一些管理界面而已。
<XwinX> iOpera: 路由器要个啥管理
<XwinX> iOpera: 能上网就得了
<imtxc_> ofan: ping
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 一群家长在喷幼儿园的付费系统...发现是我以前那系做的
 * MeaCulpa 这年头 CS 专业真的没法出门了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我司又有mail叫嚣apple设备要装公司App了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 无法关机和重启怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394752 我在图形界面无法关机也无法重启，最后只有关掉电源。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan-linux — 2012-12-05 16:27
<sou_> [MeaCulpa]你也受牵连了?
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 只要医生敢出门，CS专业压力不是非常大。
<woju> 在bash里面运行".() { .|.& };."会死机，这个是什么意思？
<woju> 我刚才重启电脑了
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你还真敢尝试...
<woju> MeaCulpa: 这个是什么意思？
<iIlL0oO> woju: 就是不停的创建进程，每秒1百万个进程
<iIlL0oO> woju: cpu越快，创建的速度也越快
<iIlL0oO> http://shezzdd.blog.163.com/blog/static/3900863420088414649109/
<kk> iIlL0oO wakaka, ⇪ 一个会死机的shell脚本即详解 - shezzdd的日志 - 网易博客
<MeaCulpa> woju: 这个东西的问题就在于bash在用非POSIX模式解释一个POSIX函数
<MeaCulpa> woju: 为了兼容性，才这么做，其实完全可以在普通模式禁用POSIX函数
<woju> MeaCulpa: 恩，学习一下
<MeaCulpa> 函数名可以用点，这个比较疼 :) 其实就一个递归，平时写函数很容易写出炸弹的
<imtxc_> 求各类周末兼职…………
<woju> /love墨默2012-12-05 17:11:56
<adam8157> imtxc_: 你不是上班了么...
<imtxc_> adam8157: 周末兼职嘛，赚点零花钱什么的，现在每周末都宅着没劲。
<adam8157> imtxc_: 你现在是实习还是正式上班?
<woju> 如果我要在百度谷歌里面查找,".() { .|.& };."，该怎么打关键词？
<adam8157> woju: shell fork bomb
<imtxc_> adam8157: 正式啊，明年我们公司破产了我去跟你混吧……
<adam8157> imtxc_: ... 正式还兼职, 那么累干啥
<woju> adam8157: 要查特殊符号呢？
<adam8157> woju: 这是难题...
<imtxc_> adam8157: 钱少呗，兼职多少能挣点儿
<adam8157> imtxc_: =,=
<imtxc_> adam8157: 明年你还在帽子不，你不说说有回家的打算么
<adam8157> imtxc_: 没想过回家
<imtxc_> adam8157: 贵帽那个wfh太羡慕了
<adam8157> imtxc_: 那remote岂不更羡慕了/
<adam8157> hamo: 你办公室网络也这么烂?
<imtxc_> adam8157: 只是羡慕过年什么的能多在家呆断时间
<hamo> adam8157: 开会去了
<hamo> adam8157: 刚回来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你又要WTF了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不阿, 明天PTO
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 以后蛋蛋天天wtf了
<MeaCulpa> PTO又是啥，组员娱乐？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: Pee To Over
<imtxc_> adam8157: 我跟你说过的那个老乡就remote好几个月了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: Pee Til Over
 * adam8157 nnnd binary hacks 翻译的太差了
<adam8157> imtxc_: en
<hamo> imtxc_: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pay time off
<imtxc_> adam8157: 牛啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Porn Transexual Ogansm
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看porn就trans么....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :P
 * adam8157 拜词汇量!!!
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 贵摸有 wfh或者 remote的政策么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: 有
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: 能给单位节约电节约地方，美帝单位都有
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: adam8157 膜拜……
<hamo> MeaCulpa: adam8157 膜拜
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 酷胖你这种词汇量真的好大
<MeaCulpa> 下班
 * adam8157 我想好吃啥就下班
<imtxc_> hamo: 你不是也要去帽子了么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新建用户怎样分配Shell？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394759 新建了一个用户， 加入了组admin 分配了家~ 但是终端里tab键 Ctrl +C 不能用。 说是还要绑定中断，怎样绑定Shell？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 occultist — 2012-12-05 17:13
<hamo> imtxc_: 帽子不要我了
<imtxc_> hamo: 你还没去呢
<bluezd> hamo: 来吧，我们 Errata 团队期待您的加入
<hamo> bluezd: ...有PHD和蛋蛋就足够了
<bluezd> hamo: 你来了才正好嘛 lol
<hamo> bluezd: 会打扰蛋蛋和PHD的性福生活的
 * bluezd lol
<bluezd> hamo: 我觉得他们俩应该不会介意的吧～
<Fa1c0n_XY> 今天的风真给力嫩！靠……
<hamo> bluezd: 算了，不去了，给你个机会
<hamo> bluezd: 无论你想要PHD还是蛋蛋都成全你了
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<hjx> 这个频道比外国的少人啊
<imtxc_> hamo: 求推荐度娘工作
<hjx> 嘻嘻
<hamo> imtxc_: 来吧
<imtxc_> hamo: 度娘年假几天？
<hamo> imtxc_: ...
<hamo> imtxc_: 上来就问年假...
<Fa1c0n_XY> hjx: 毕竟是说中文滴……
<imtxc_> hamo: 这不是快过年了么
<hamo> imtxc_: 额...你刚来也不可能有年假的
<imtxc_> hamo: 那我过完年了你还在不，能推荐下下不
<imtxc_> 额……………………
<imtxc_> adam8157: hamo那网络上来一次不容易啊……
<hamo> ...
 * adam8157 城管尊严不可侵犯
 * hamo 哎...祝你幸福都不行....哎...
<hamo> imtxc_: 想来把简历发给我吧
<hamo> imtxc_: 找好职位
<imtxc_> hamo: 恩
 * imtxc_ 城管威武
 * bluezd 我也想去
<adam8157> bluezd: 节操呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 暂时不要了
<hamo> bluezd: adam8157 节操那玩意要它干嘛，不如要切糕
<adam8157> bluezd: 晚上吃啥?
 * bluezd 要切糕，不要节操
<adam8157> bluezd: 我整点闪了, 热得不行
<bluezd> adam8157: 切糕
<adam8157> bluezd: 吃不起
<imtxc_> 冷得都不敢出去了
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 播放音乐有时cpu高的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394761 xmms2、mpd、甚至 mpg123 播放音乐时，CPU 占用率较高。GOOGLE 一番，发现是alsa的dmix插件 resample 问题，dmix 默认rate 为48000，这里修改为44100。问题解决。 原方法是修改 /etc/asound.conf，没找到这个文件，原来新 …
<imtxc_> adam8157_away: 这也太整点了吧……
<zuriaake> from django.conf.urls import patterns, include, url
<zuriaake> # Uncomment the next two lines to enable the admin:
<zuriaake> from django.contrib import admin
<zuriaake> admin.autodiscover()
<zuriaake> urlpatterns = patterns('',
<zuriaake>     url(r'^polls/',include ('polls.urls'))
<kk> zuriaake:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<zuriaake> from django.conf.urls import patterns, include, url
<zuriaake> from django.contrib import admin
<zuriaake> admin.autodiscover()
<zuriaake> urlpatterns = patterns('',
<zuriaake>     url(r'^polls/',include ('polls.urls'))
<zuriaake>     url(r'^admin/',include(admin.site.urls)),
<zuriaake> )
<fansxnet> send to github.com
<zuriaake> 发到论坛里去了
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • django问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394766 最近在看django文档 mysite中的urls.py代码是： from django.conf.urls import patterns, include, url from django.contrib import admin admin.autodiscover() urlpatterns = patterns(’’, url(r’^polls/’, include(’polls.urls’)), url(r’^admin/’, include(admin.site.urls)), ) …
<fansxnet> 如果urls.py的类也可以用正则匹配那就好了
<fansxnet> 像ningx
<woju> ubuntu12.10下怎么关闭iptables服务，网上的办法都试过了
<hjx>  /topic
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> hamo: .
<imtxc> hamo: hamo壕
<hamo> imtxc 我不是壕...蛋蛋才是壕
<imtxc> hamo: 你们都豪 adam8157
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • mutt怎么入门? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394770 用thunderbird总觉得不太爽,想弄个定制能力比较强的.不知道mutt有什么比较好的入门资料没(中英都行).查过中文的,貌似都不怎么详细. 另外一般都用什么配置方案呢?我需要的是126和gmail的imap访问. 统计信息: 发表于  …
<hamo> adam8157_ 掉蛋蛋壕
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 为什么没人做 Android 的虚拟机？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394773 版权方面有问题吗？ G3 既然是面向平板优化的，可也就桌面操作有点平板的意思，各种组件还是 PC 类型，适合 linux 的触摸软件一个都没。要是能兼容 Android APP 就好了。 Meego 的儿子 Sailfish 听说兼容 An …
<te3c> 中文
<pityonli1e> vim 一次插入 6 个 F 是什么命令来着？
<adam8157> pityonli1e: 6iF
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 刚一直用这个命令不对，现在按了 esc 就好了
<adam8157> pityonli1e: :)
<newone_joe> :-D
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<blueapple> 发什么
<blueapple> 什么啊
<blueapple> 有人吗
<kk> blueapple, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<blueapple> >:o
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.douban.com/photos/album/82473775/
<kk> bluezd wakaka, ⇪ 郊外的耶穌的相册-发家致富新手法
<adam8157> bluezd: 擦, 牛
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 12.04 开机禁止触摸板启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394785 sudo synclient touchpadoff=1 和 synclient touchpadoff=1 都实验过了 还是不行 现在每次开始就的FN+F8关一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2012-12-05 21:12
<imtxc> ofan: 大佬
<imtxc> test
<cfy> test failed....
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> kk: 在不
<cfy> imtxc: test failed
<pocoyo> cfy: ..
<cfy> pocoyo: .
<cfy> pocoyo: 在跑了。。
<imtxc> cfy: :)))
<pocoyo> cfy: OK!
<cfy> pocoyo: 好多阿。一个.cap里面有好几个wpa阿
<cfy> pocoyo: 我没仔细看，全部拿来跑了。每个17小时，
<cfy> (/ (* 17 6) 24.0) => 4.25
<cfy> pocoyo: 5天以后出结果
<pocoyo> cfy: 你搞错了吧，那个 87 开头的里面就一个有握手包啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: .......
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是吧。。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我主要想你跑那tp 和 td 打头的那两个。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 这两个信号超好
<cfy> pocoyo: 那个也有1～2个阿
<pocoyo> cfy: 不是吧？
<imtxc> 我没掉线我没掉线
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有啊 我刚又看了。
<cfy> ....
<pocoyo> cfy: 你不是真跑错了吧？
<cfy> 我看看。。。
<cfy> 我操。。。。真的。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 没事。。。明天早上我去改回来。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 没事 不急 先跑那 td 和 tp 打头的吧。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不科学阿。。。。我明明选对的。。。图形的呀。。。
<cfy> 我去。。
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 插飞燕你有怎么了？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没关系 我这边还有一个凑合用着
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 免费跑aircrack....结果给跑错了。。。。
<cfy> hamo_gfw: pocoyo: cat /dev/sda > /dev/sdb
<cfy> hamo_gfw: pocoyo: 这样复制系统是什么水平？
<cfy> /dev/sdb比/dev/sda大
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 碉堡
<blueapple> ....
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 为啥？
<cfy> 哦，还有前提
<pocoyo> cfy: 切糕
<blueapple> 你们这是？？？？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 你成功把一块小磁盘变大了
<cfy> hamo_gfw: /dev/sdb上没有网络， 要装gentoo,/dev/sda就是一个gentoo
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 你觉得呢？
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 你看看前提。
<pocoyo> cfy: 如果一样大 我觉着 还可以成功
<BluebirdShao> mplayer 播放 wmv 格式文件需要安装什么解码器呢？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不一样的话，小到大一样行，再做下resize就成
<cfy> hamo_gfw: /dev/sdb的那台机器没网络。。。完全没网络。。。。
<BluebirdShao> 能听见声音，看不见图像
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 你说这样是不是最好的
<BluebirdShao> 不知道是哪一个解码器
<blueapple> 播放器自带的解码不能播放吗
<BluebirdShao> 能听见声音，看不见视频
<blueapple> 建议你还是用个GUI的带动MPLAYER吧
<blueapple> 那样方便点。。。
<BluebirdShao> 已经是用 smplayer 了
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 人呢？
<blueapple> 你的WMV是不是加了什么插件压的？
<blueapple> 或者media.info查看下属性。。。是不是标准的WMV
<BluebirdShao> 没有动过 mplayer 呀
<cfy> hamo_gfw: .........
<blueapple> 你的WMV大吗？？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: sdb不是硬盘么，怎么还有网络的事情
<BluebirdShao> 5.6 M
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 要装机。
<cfy> hamo_gfw: /dev/sda是虚拟机的硬盘。
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 装gentoo却没有网络。。。有个wireless card,没装好以前驱动不起来。。。
<blueapple> 那就放出来大家分享下。。。
<blueapple> 随便看看能放不
<BluebirdShao> media.info 是什么来的
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 碉堡了
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 我觉得完全可行阿，
<blueapple> 。。。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何用aws+ssh出去看世界？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394786 真是奇怪了，在win7下用putty可以ssh出去;在linux下用： Code: ssh -i aws.pem -D 7070 用户@地址 也能连上， 但是我用autoproxy制定ssh -D方式时报错： 说连接到代理服务器被拒绝，可是明明打开7070 …
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 硬盘不是简简单单可以当裸设备读取的
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 那里碉了。。。。
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 怎么不可以／
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 怎么不可以？
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么用calibre把txt转mobi总失败呢
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 说实话我没试过...我觉得分区表那里就过不去
<adam8157> imtxc: 没用过
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 。。。
<blueapple> blue biredshao
<blueapple> 在吗
<cfy> adam8157: 两个硬盘，小的直接cat到大的。
<adam8157> hamo_gfw: 啥分区表? 我是专家 cfy
<blueapple> ..
<cfy> adam8157: 你觉得有问题么？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 问蛋蛋壕啊
<adam8157> cfy: 没问题
<cfy> adam8157: 系统能启动么？我觉得没问题
<adam8157> cfy: dd吧, 最后大硬盘里尾部有剩余空间而已
<cfy> adam8157: 而且，变大的话只要resize下就好，多简单。 cc hamo_gfw
<cfy> adam8157: 这没差别吧，其实我想用pv的。有进度显示。
<adam8157> cfy: 这样慢啊, 我一般都是分好区然后rsync过去的
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 犇犇犇犇犇
<cfy> adam8157: 那不是还要重做引导？
<cfy> adam8157: 小的其实是虚拟机系统的硬盘，所以像我的话，估计也就10G，差不多。
<adam8157> cfy: 做个引导很快的啊, 比你这么搞快太多了...
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 你dd过？
<cfy> adam8157: 我说简单方面嘛 :D 还有个前提是小的是虚拟机的硬盘
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 如果dd可以那不是可以复制磁盘了
<cfy> adam8157: 我说简单方面嘛 :D 还有个前提是小的是虚拟机里的硬盘
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 本来就抽象了好吗
<adam8157> hamo_gfw: 你觉得网上一堆dd的image都是要匹配固定大小的优盘么?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://user.qzone.qq.com/611994152/blog/1354637873
<kk> CyrusYzGTt wakaka, ⇪ 认证空间 -- 寒水依痕— 影视§娱乐频道 -- 腾讯博客 [http://611994152.qzone.qq.com]
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 像E.E.连串口都是cat来cat去的呀
 * hamo_gfw -___________________________________________________________________-""
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 你弱爆了
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 姨姨是壕
<cfy> hamo_gfw: .....
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 电脑都听他的
<adam8157> hamo_gfw: cfy 当年的ghost可以直接复制硬盘, 几乎就是dd, 但是快得多, 效果就是那样
<cfy> adam8157: redhat有上海分公司么？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 他可以意念转移数据的，哪用得着串口
<adam8157> cfy: 木
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 有
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 别听啊蛋的
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，我一直觉得可以这么干，也算是干过。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 但是告诉有个人，他偏不干。。说are u kidding....
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 上海真有公司
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 真的？
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 都开始招人了
<adam8157> cfy: 绝对可以的
<adam8157> hamo_gfw: o?
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 恩，你去看帽帽的招聘网站 cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_gfw: 你成天看这个干啥
<cfy> adam8157: 是阿，还简单，主要是简单。。。其实是我懒得告诉那个人怎么做引导。。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 去帽帽，去帽帽，我要去帽帽
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 哪天无意进去的...话说帽帽的招聘站改版了还不错呢
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 去帽帽还不简单
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 怎么简单？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 只要你能想色大象那样，你也能去帽帽
<cfy> hamo_gfw: ...不明白
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 问蛋蛋壕
<cfy> adam8157: 去帽帽，去帽帽，我要去帽帽
<adam8157> cfy: 去吧
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 你要去上海分舵？
<cfy> adam8157: 有推荐么？
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 想找工作。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 看好职位给我发gmail附上简历就好
<void1> ghost不是dd...ghost是读数据的...
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: ^^^
<cfy> adam8157: 有些东西不会怎么办？kernel这种显然没怎么接触过阿。
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 无利生意你也开始做啦？
<cfy> adam8157: 要不我现在开始准备？
<adam8157> void1: 硬盘对拷拿个也是?
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 去帽帽就一个要求
<adam8157> hamo_gfw: .
<cfy> hamo_gfw: what?
<void1> adam8157: 是
<adam8157> cfy: 有虚拟化 云计算啊
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 把节操掉的和蛋蛋壕他们一样就好了
<cfy> hamo_gfw: ....................
<adam8157> void1: ghost 的对拷, 不支持的文件系统都可以的...
<cfy> adam8157: 那不是更加没接触过。我跟你一个专业的。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 没接触过的。有shell之类的基础的。要么？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 学物理的？
<cfy> 会perl
<cfy> hamo_gfw: .......
<adam8157> cfy: 物理系?
<cfy> hamo_gfw: adam8157不是电子么？
<cfy> adam8157: 我错了。。。我以为你是电子的。。
<adam8157> cfy: 我是物理系的理学学士
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 他是掉节操专业的...
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: ...
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 啧啧
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 没接触过的。有shell之类的基础的。要么？
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 理学只有phd才有用...
<adam8157> cfy: 专业涉猎 数学 物理 电子 无线电 微波 计算机
<void1> adam8157: 没听说过ghost可以拷不支持的文件系统
<cfy> adam8157: .........
<adam8157> void1: 对拷硬盘呢?
<adam8157> cfy: 反正你自己挑吧, 要推荐就给我说
<cfy> adam8157: 不是阿，我没实习过。给点建议呗
<cfy> adam8157: 没经验的收么？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 收，进了帽帽会教你如何更好地掉节操的...
<adam8157> cfy: linux熟悉, C和shell不错, 然后内核稍微看看就好
<cfy> adam8157: 我觉得我C和shell不错。
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 基本这就够了
<cfy> adam8157: 那虚拟化和云计算呢？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 云计算还要ruby和python
<adam8157> cfy: 虚拟化要求差不多, 云计算那边会点ruby和python就好
<cfy> hamo_gfw: adam8157: 那看上去难度不大
<cfy> 我学习学习
<adam8157> cfy: .
<blueapple> 你们谁能连接windows live 的啊？
<cfy> adam8157: hamo_gfw: 会点ruby到底是多会？写过几千行？
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<adam8157> cfy: 写过几百行就可以了
 * adam8157 afk
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 写个多撸哪样的站吧
<cfy> adam8157: oh.
<cfy> hamo_gfw: .....ruby on rails?
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 不是...反正就是ruby用过还不错应该就可以了
<cfy> hamo_gfw: oh.
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 这种，工资有多少？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 10W+
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 想加多少就看你能力了
<cfy> hamo_gfw: 一年？税后？
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 这个要问蛋蛋
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 我没拿过工资
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • win8 下装 ubuntu 都米有见过有人解决了这个问题啊 求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394790 我是win8 pro 联想V470c 想用win8和ubuntu组双系统 用wubi装成功过 12.10版本 可是 我用U盘装 12.10 12.04 两个版本都试过了 安装没有问题 用EasyBCD的add entry之后，可以在win8的引导界面 …
<hamo_gfw> cfy: 没拿过帽帽的正式工资
<blueapple> ....................................................3
 * mayli 每天都好无聊
<ofan> mayli: lu
<saimazoon> mao, 为什么
<saimazoon> 你不喜欢你的生活吗
<mayli> ofan: 睡觉去了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 气死我了...为什么明明数据是700+个，gnuplot就只读取不到100个呀...画出来的完全是苦逼的图像呀...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 坐标轴范围限制？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 范围应该没错...就是取得点很少...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 要不给我看看？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, http://code.bulix.org/zknlw7-82599   这是数据
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 逗号？。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 哦...............
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我怎么没想到................
<cleamoon> al
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 这事出了不是一回两回了................
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 瑞典数字是加逗号的....
<alvin_rxg> 这边也是
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......你也遇到过这个情况？
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你好
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 好
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 你为什么选择了瑞典移民？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我父母选的...
<saimazoon> 哈哈
<saimazoon> 为什么？
<saimazoon> 在西方父母从来不选择他们儿子的事情
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 父母来瑞典了...我自己一个人在中国怎么活...
<saimazoon> 啊！明白了，他们都也跟你一起到瑞典移民去了
<cleamoon> saimazoon, bingo
<saimazoon> 你从离开中国的时会回国过了吗
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 回了2次
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 毕业大学以后想回去中国吗？
<difan_> 飘过
<cleamoon> saimazoon, no
<kk>  06:28
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-06
<imtxc_> .
<imtxc> 早啊大佬们
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • X64的ubuntu没有core.img~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394807 一直是单奔win8 X64 Pro~~昨天准备投奔linux~~遂即上了ubuntu12.10~~~ 用easybcd添加grub引导~~无法启动~~ 查了查~~说是需要用neogrub引导~??? 然后编辑neogrub{ title Ubuntu/Linux 12.10 find --set-root /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img kernel /b …
<buysz1> ...菜鸟.可以说早不.
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么在Octopress博客上添加转播到腾讯微博的插件么?
<pityonline> stardiviner: 我知道添加 twitter 的直接在 _config.yaml 里填上 ID 就行。
<airead> stardiviner, 我知道怎么转到新浪微博的
<wangguohao> 提问的智慧这个链接死了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Cylon Linux 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394808 BT下载页面 http://cylonlinux.weebly.com/download.html 硬件要求和包含软件 http://cylonlinux.weebly.com/technical-details.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-12-06 9:48
<stardiviner> 我看了下octopress在github上的wiki,有share到新浪微博的, 但是没有腾讯微博的,
<stardiviner> 看来的自己弄一个了
<gendo> hi
<kk> gendo, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<gendo> 各位有好的路由器推荐吗？
<gendo> 思科的4200怎么样？
<gendo> :)
<stardiviner> 弄个share插件竟然还要appkey, 申请appkey竟然要实名制, 搞毛啊
<gendo> 路由器啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样在终端运行程序后，让此程序不占用终端，在后台运行啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394809 怎样在终端运行程序后，让此程序不占用终端，在后台运行啊，可以继续使用这个终端。。有命令吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadeeper — 2012-12-06 10:26
<MeaCulpa> .
 * cherrot nexus4 港行价是闹哪样？冲4千了都？
 * adam8157 卖Skype Premium包年套餐, 附赠美加无限打! 300软妹币, 童叟无欺
<luobo> 灌水，灌水
 * adam8157 卖Skype Premium包年套餐, 附赠美加无限打! 300软妹币, 童叟无欺 (只有一个)
<imtxc_> .....
<imtxc> adam8157: 打国内长途怎么收费的呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 应该可以选国内无限打, 但是不大确定
<imtxc> adam8157: 能打国内的话卖给我吧……
<imtxc> 电话费太贵了
<adam8157> 我问问
<imtxc> 恩 谢谢～
<luobo> skype通话质量怎么样哦
 * adam8157 卖Skype Premium包年套餐, 多人视频, 附赠美加无限打! 300软妹币, 童叟无欺 (只有一个)
<imtxc> ^^^^^^
<imtxc> 美加是附赠的，那意思是可以打国内吧
<adam8157> imtxc: no idea..
<imtxc> …………
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕又WTF？
<adam8157> hamo: pto
<hamo> adam8157 PTO了在家上网？
<adam8157> hamo: 下午潘家园
<adam8157> imtxc: 貌似premium不包括中国
<hamo> imtxc: 白金卡？
<hamo> imtxc: 对了，要来百度的话简历发我邮箱，然后hr.baidu.com找个职位去
<imtxc> hamo: 我去也是年后去吧……
<buysz> hamo 百度的??
<imtxc> adam8157: 不包括中国啊……
<buysz> hamo 百度的?
<hamo> buysz: .
<hamo> imtxc: 你现在在哪呢？
<imtxc> hamo: 说了你也不知道…… 一在一包工头手底下干活
 * adam8157 卖Skype Premium包年套餐, 多人视频, 附赠美加无限打! 300软妹币, 童叟无欺 (只有一个)
<sjd_zeus> 早上好
<hamo> adam8157 你还有这种套餐？裸聊用的？
<imtxc> 不知道skype能打国内的有没有这样的套餐 有的话倒挺好嘛，给家里打电话就没压力了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你妹子拋棄你了？
<huntxu> hamo: 讓李彥宏親自來請
<adam8157> huntxu: 木有妹子
<hamo> huntxu: 她有一堆基友
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你轉移裸聊帳號？
<hamo> huntxu: 请你去喝茶...
<adam8157> imtxc: 有, 中国无限打要20美元一个月
<imtxc> adam8157: 差距这么大
<iOpera> adam8157: 你哪本本，啥分辨率？
<huntxu> hamo: 你每天應該路過我們這邊吧？
<adam8157> iOpera: 1366 768
<iOpera> nnnd 全世界都做低分辨率的。唉
<huntxu> adam8157: 潘家園是啥
<adam8157> huntxu: 配眼镜的
<huntxu> iOpera: 神直接上retina了？
<adam8157> iOpera: 12寸 还好
<hamo> huntxu: 不路过
<iOpera> 我恨死了这分辨率。今天看了一上午。绝对不舒服
<worm> 用那么高的分辨率你想看不清的时候用光学放大镜么……
<huntxu> adam8157: 難怪要戴眼鏡
<hamo> iOpera: 果然上retina
<iOpera> 还有4000的动态效果，似乎有点欠。
<huntxu> 其實買個高分辨率的pad，弄到筆記本上靠不靠譜
<iOpera> dell有高分辨率的。价格就扯了。1w2了。显得不值
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助：vmware server 安装ubuntu无响应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394812 开始下的vmware-server-2.0.0-101586，安装后power启动不了，折腾了半天没办法又下了VMware-server-2.0.0-122956，还好直接点安装会自己动卸载低版本，然后可以启动了，但还是装不了估计还是vmwarer …
 * hamo 越用越觉得360搜索不错...
<huntxu> hamo: 叛徒 = =
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 谷歌才是最好的
<imtxc> 换了台机器 不识别原来的硬盘了……郁闷
<woju> chrome如何更新，非要重新下载吗？买查到
<woju> chromium很久不更新了
<imtxc> 把一块硬盘放到新的机器里面开机提示 raid disk not found 的话，需要重新编译原来的内核把驱动加进去么
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】关于N2600和check battery state的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394813 首先，我是华硕小本。 N2600+Intel3150/3600显示核心。 问题1....一直装12.04可以，但是用ubuntu自己的usb-creator做的12.10的U盘安装，可以装上去，但是启动不了。 一直显示 check battery state ...[OK …
<huntxu> hamo: adam8157 yum 強制更新
<imtxc> adam8157: 世界通那个套餐好像可以拨打中国大陆啊？“
<imtxc> 世界通（全球无限通）拨打范围
<imtxc> 答：中国大陆地区、中国香港地区、美国、加拿大、新加坡、关岛、波多黎各、泰国
<adam8157> imtxc: 世界通分两种, 含大陆和不含大陆, 差价很多
<imtxc> 大陆这么犀利
<saimazoon> 早上好
<imtxc> 有大陆的好像一年要1000多 adam8157
<hamo> imtxc: 大陆不是世界的一部分
<imtxc> hamo: …………
<imtxc> 美加人民好幸福
<cfy> pocoyo: 好了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 两天后出结果。。
<cfy> ／show (/ (* 3 17) 24.0)
<cfy> (/ (* 3 17) 24.0) => 2.125
<saimazoon> imtxc, 比中华人民幸福吗
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆基席
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助：如何安装新于软件中心版本的Wine？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394814 如题，软件中心的Wine还是1.4.x的，而官网已经有1.5.x了。 我已经在源中添加了ppa：wine-ubuntu/ppa。 怎么用终端安装较新的版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yymxddy — 2012-12-06 12:43
<hamo> roylez: 360搜索良心啊...我也想用google，问题是墙大啊
<pityonline> hamo: goagent
<roylez> hamo: 墙都跳不过，可怜的蛤蟆
<hamo> 。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> hamo: hamo好
<cfy> iOpera: 神，中午好
<cfy> pocoyo: 破水牛
<Chaos_> 麻烦各位一下。TOP显示 内存 free 58756 但是在下面的进程列表却看不到占用内存很多的进程 这是什么原因？
<Chaos_> 总内存2G
<cfy> Chaos_: 有些可能被cache和buffer用掉了
<cfy> Chaos_: free -m贴下
<Chaos_> 稍等
<cfy> Chaos_: 当作缓存了。
<Chaos_> buff 那一栏显示 use 110 free 1889
<cfy>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<cfy> Mem:           486        462         23          0         40        369
<cfy> 比如我的。40+369被当作缓存了
<cfy> 下面那行 -/+ buffers/cache:         52        433
<cfy> 是去掉缓存的
<cfy> Chaos_: 这个说明永乐110
<Chaos_> 明白了 我这里 MEM 哪一行  buffers 498  cach 955
<cfy> 记得buffers是写缓存。cache是读缓存。
<Chaos_> 这个还有区分啊？
<cfy> Chaos_: 嗯。记得是这样。
<Chaos_> top 最上面 CPU 那里显示 5.2% us  但是在进程列表里  gzip占用的CPU 却是100%
<cfy> Chaos_: 截图，贴到http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<Chaos_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/159431
<hamo> Chaos_: cfy http://blog.tao.ma/?p=10
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: free命令中的buffers和cached | Linux Kernel and Tao
<cfy> hamo: 哦。
<Chaos_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/159432           free -m
<cfy> Chaos_: 也许是因为多核的关系。
<sjd_zeus> 唉，怎么没有妹子呢。。。
<Chaos_> 最近两天 客户端 打开程序操作 会出现 未响应。。找不到问题在哪。。
<Chaos_> 所有的客户端都这样。
<Chaos_> 用navicat做查询操作 1W多条数据 需要 49秒。
 * hamo 真的兄弟，就是在你需要女人的时候，做你的女人... cc sjd_zeus 
<iIlL0oO> hamo: 山寨版本。
<cfy> hamo: .......................
<cfy> hamo: 用org mode么？
<hamo> cfy: 想用过...一直没机会
<cfy> hamo: 有机会给你演示演示
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 黑客实验室 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394817 官方下载 https://www.hacking-lab.com/download/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-12-06 13:22
<\rs> hamo: taskwarrior
<hamo> \rs: 啥？
<ofan> paste ubuntu太慢了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机出现：starting netbios name server fail 请问这什么缘故？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394819 开机出现：starting netbios name server fail 错误信息不知怎么回事？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 czz811 — 2012-12-06 14:23
<iOpera> ofan: http://imagebin.org/238300
<ofan> iOpera: 弄成系统继承的比较好
<iOpera> ofan: nautilus集成。
<hamo> iOpera: 哟哟哟，gaoji
<iOpera> toad
<iOpera> 谁再推荐片子。
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu server12.04中文字体显示成框框怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394823 ubuntu server12.04中文字体显示成框框怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 yingjie3141 — 2012-12-06 15:11
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆渣席
<hamo> roylez: 渣席！
<cfy> roylez: 席席
<hamo> 樂樂
<hamo> roylez: 樂樂
 * hamo 找个人踢我都这么难...
<iOpera> 才搜索一圈，发现居然只有使用www-mechanize的perl和小弟ruby，才可搞定网页互动？
<iOpera> hamo: 你屁股痒？
<hamo> iOpera: 刚配了auto-rejoin
<hamo> iOpera: py也可以吧
<iOpera> 呸。这也值得测试？lol
<iOpera> py只有一个弱的接口，还不是库
<iOpera> 所以，爬虫还是pl好。
<iOpera> It was modelled after the Perl module WWW::Mechanize.
<iOpera> 抄了一部分而已。
<hamo> iOpera: 神要爬种子啊？
<iOpera> 那些link，哪里值得爬。。
<iOpera> hamo: 来填表 性取向：
<iOpera> 男 女
<iOpera> 仅自己可见 ◆
<hamo> iOpera: ...
<hamo> iOpera: 能多选么？
 * CyrusYzGTt 懷疑EE是想通過問卷調查決定自己的性取向， 話說EE的分神是多了點，有男女老幼
<iOpera> hamo: 似乎是多选框。
<iOpera> checkbox
<CyrusYzGTt> 內核升級完畢，請指示，重啓開始
<roylez> hamo: .
 * hamo 貌似成了
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆席这么半天才回啊
<roylez> hamo: 开会
<hamo> roylez: 会席
<chenshaoju>  test
<kk> chenshaoju, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<chenshaoju> ,,,,
<imtxc> hamo: 没人管你了么
<hamo> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> hamo: adam8157不在你就诈刺了。。。。
<hamo> roylez: 帽子借我
<hamo> adam8157 帽子借我
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157 借帽子医用
<hamo> imtxc: 咩哈哈
<hamo> imtxc: 你刚才说什么来着？
<imtxc> hamo: ………………
<imtxc> 什么情况
<hamo> imtxc: 认识城管还是有好处的
<adam8157> hamo: 不是医用么?
<imtxc> adam8157: hamo………………………………
<hamo> adam8157 是啊，给imtxc治了啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 节操啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我以为你脑残了, 沾城管光补补智商啥的 =,=  imtxc
<hamo> adam8157 沾城管光只能更脑残和不停掉节操好呗
<pityonline> hamo: ……
<imtxc> hamo: 围观
<imtxc> hamo: 用错别字诱导城管掉节操，围观你被T
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打! roylez 
<imtxc> 还没卖出去啊
<imtxc> 这么优惠的
<imtxc> 求国内最便宜的打电话套餐，跪求
<adam8157> imtxc: 上淘宝找包大陆的skype咯
<imtxc> 电信那段时间有过20块钱打好多小时的卡，还没漫游，可惜后来没了。。。。
<imtxc> 擦 淘宝上还有人出租这种包年号
<agostop_> hello~
<apu5800k> 回来了
<hamo> roylez: 你太gaoji了
<apu5800k> 好累
<apu5800k> 你们整天都是GAOJI
<hamo> difan_: google内部用git么？
 * apu5800k 坏笑 
<imtxc> difan_: 大神在google？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] google不是有hg么？
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打! roylez 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何使用二进制显示文件大小(ubuntu 12) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394830 ubuntu现在使用十进制显示文件大小，不过网络上还是win7上都是用二进制显示文件大小的，有时候下载文件需要查看大小，初略判断文件是否完整，现在都要自己进行计算才行。有没有解决之 …
<apu5800k> adam8157: 买来木有用
<apu5800k> 有时差
<apu5800k> 等我们中午打过去，人家是半夜三更
<adam8157> apu5800k: 啥时差, 大家都是夜猫子, 有重合的
<adam8157> 每人每天睡8小时, 时差12小时, 于是有8小时是重合的...
<apu5800k> 我在米国有两个妹子
<apu5800k> 唉
<apu5800k> 都是半夜才能聊天了
 * hamo 还俩妹纸
 * hamo 城管呢？有人炫耀不管啊！
<adam8157> apu5800k: 买吧, 无限畅打, 还可以多人视频, 三人一起来!
<imtxc> 求城管ban了hamo
<hamo> 。。。
<apu5800k> 我以前买的是包月1oooo分钟的
<imtxc> adam8157: 额，你越來越没有节操了啊
 * adam8157 包年啊!
<apu5800k> 后来就木买了
<apu5800k> 包月的
 * bluezd 居然有两个妹子
<apu5800k> 没买包年的
<apu5800k> 一个是安徽大学的
<apu5800k> 另外一个是闽安妹子
 * imtxc 羡慕有两个妹子的
<apu5800k> 她们不回来了
<apu5800k> 羡慕个蛋啊
<apu5800k> 打国际长途太烧钱
<mayli> 提问
<mayli> grep 咋转义 [
<mayli> ?
<mayli> adam8157: ???
<mayli> bluezd: ???
<adam8157> mayli: grep -E "\["
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打!
<mayli> adam8157: 必须双引号么？
<adam8157> mayli: 不加也没事儿
<hamo> adam8157 这么快就涨价了，刚才不好100呢么？
<mayli> adam8157: 不加报错
<adam8157> hamo: 擦 什么时候
<hamo> roylez: 举报，蛋蛋哄抬物价啊！
<adam8157> mayli: 哦 \ 被shell解释了, 那就加吧
<mayli> adam8157: 引号成群了 -》 \":"\["\"0\",\"0\""\]"
<hamo> roylez: 举报，蛋蛋打击报复啊！
<mayli> adam8157: 谢谢！
<adam8157> mayli: np
<hamo> ...
 * bluezd 求一路向西
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 谷歌没有么?
<huntxu> hamo: 你還能進來
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 用wubi 安装的10.04卸载不干净 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394833 用wubi 安装了Ubuntu ，由于经常无响应，想重新安装，卸载后把建立的文件夹什么都删除了，再次安装后发现原来存在桌面的文档竟然还存在，这说明卸载不干净啊，可是Windows下又找不到，该怎么办啊  …
<hamo> bluezd: 骚年，戒撸啊
<bluezd> hamo: 就欣赏下，纯艺术上的
<houge> 我在想一个问题，有没有人愿意花4085元人民币购买一台预装Ubuntu的笔记本，配置大概是：http://screencloud.net/v/je33
<kk> houge wakaka, ⇪ ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 18:19:41
<apu5800k> 愿意
<apu5800k> 如果是配置很牛的话
<houge> 我最近想在淘宝上开家店，买System76预装ubuntu的笔记本、台式机和服务器，不过刚刚看了下，最低配置的System76笔记本的配置没有什么亮点。
<apu5800k> 侯哥
<apu5800k> 那个屏幕太烂了吧
<houge> 价格还偏高，如果加上海关税收，和我卖的时候加的价格，在同类型笔记本中一点竞争优势都没有。
<apu5800k> 1366*768的
<houge> apu5800k: 那不是一般的烂，是很烂
<apu5800k> 不如弄个1280*800的
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 要是我
<apu5800k> 我不是这样卖
<apu5800k> 不能像客户强调硬件配置
<houge> 如果卖高端型号的笔记本，势必严重影响销量，毕竟高端笔记本大家都会选择苹果和外星人。而我觉得System76的定位是大学生
<apu5800k> 就是不要向客户强调这是什么样的硬件配置
<houge> apu5800k: 不过我打算写封邮件去问问，会不会降价或者说定制。
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 你要向客户演示系统的运行
<apu5800k> 演示系统的稳定
<apu5800k> 快速启动等等
<apu5800k> 提供一些应用的演示
<apu5800k> 如同树莓派一样
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 拨号上网怎样安装alternate版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394835 alternate安装的时候要求填IP、网关..... 我是拨号，怎么填？不填就装不下去..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-12-06 18:21
<houge> 个人认为System76这样的笔记本、台式机和服务器消费群体必须要特别留意，否则我这个生意太难做。至少在用笔记本去赢得大学生的喜爱，台式机赢得中小学的喜爱，比较合适
<apu5800k> 要是强调硬件配置的话，根本没人买
<houge> apu5800k: 我明白朋友的意思了，避实就虚
<apu5800k> 卖树莓派的人告诉你这个能干嘛
<cfy> apu5800k: 树莓派能做什么？
<apu5800k> 能做很多事情了
<apu5800k> 能让树莓派做什么事情完全在于你的动手能力
<apu5800k> 树莓派有极强的可塑性
<roylez_> hamo: 累死劳资了啊
<cfy> 。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 电车痴汉？
<cfy> 好像什么都没说。和广告一样
<apu5800k> 乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 吃饭去了..
<roylez_> adam8157: 劳资今天要大杀四方
<apu5800k> cfy: 树莓派能做的事情有影音媒体播放
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜
<hamo> roylez_: 对了，我觉得你屌爆了
<cfy> apu5800k: 这有啥。。。
<apu5800k> 无线遥控
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<hamo> roylez_:  说你屌爆了都不行
<apu5800k> 媒体服务器
<cfy> apu5800k: 还有呢？
<cfy> ........
<apu5800k> 邮件服务器
<cfy> apu5800k: 那100M网络，还媒体服务器？
<roylez_> hamo: 你屌上天了
<apu5800k> 下载机
<hamo> roylez_: 直接涉足js领域了
<apu5800k> 低功耗
<cfy> apu5800k: 很多openwrt路由器就能当，
<roylez_> hamo: 今天从早上7点忙到现在
<hamo> roylez_: 干吗啊？电车上待了一天？
 * hamo 吃饭去了
<apu5800k> cfy: 还能用来酿造啤酒
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥你要开杀戒。。。。就瞄上我。。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 这样为别人的产品忙，太操蛋
<hamo> roylez_: 果断啊
<roylez_> cfy: 看你还比较乖，我找别人
<cfy> roylez_: 好。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 说你果断也不行了
<apu5800k> roylez_: 你上瘾了吧>?
<cfy> apu5800k: 而且也不是很便宜。。。买下来要近300MB了。cpu也差
<roylez_> hamo: 你电脑上不能用别的名字么？ user???
<adam8157> 我来踢?
<apu5800k> cfy: 那是关税之类的了
<apu5800k> 所以才那么贵
<roylez_> adam8157: 加油啊
<apu5800k> 刚开始，性能会弱一些了
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打!
<apu5800k> 以后随着工艺的改进
<apu5800k> 性能应该会有提高的
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司掏钱给你买的？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是
<roylez_> adam8157: 5块钱
 * adam8157 套餐本天成, 好人偶得之
<apu5800k> adam8157: 送给我吧
<apu5800k> 表浪费了
<apu5800k> 反正你又不用
<cfy> apu5800k是谁？
<apu5800k> 偶是打酱油路过的
<apu5800k> 你是电视台的么？
<apu5800k> 我很幸福
<apu5800k> 我姓曾
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 名叫曾（真）幸福？
<imtxc> 擦 我错过什么了么
<imtxc> 再来一发～～～
<Chaos_> 用top 查看进程  gzip 占用100% 正常不？ 机器没有进行任何操作 启动就这样
<maplebeats> Chaos_: 死机没
<roylez_> Chaos_: 启动就这样么，不明白原因的话，不如重装，知道原因就杀进程吧
<maplebeats> roylez_: 坏人
<Chaos_> 不知道原因，但是也不能重装。明天这个服务器要用。
<roylez_> maplebeats: $ <      roylez_@> adam8157: 劳资今天要大杀四方
<roylez_> maplebeats: 你顶风作案啊
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打! ofan 
<Chaos_> 删除gzip会不会有影响。服务器装了lampp
<roylez_> adam8157: 都说了我出5块的，是男人就不会比我出的高
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> Chaos_: gzip显然不能删
<Chaos_> 我靠 幸亏没动手啊 。刚刚我命令都打了。没确认
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无法打开FIireFox提示：无法执行文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394841 firefox直接在官方网站下载的，记得以前直接解压后运行firefox就可以了，不知道为什么现在运行却提示：无法执行文件firefox 执行子进程失败 没有那个文件或目录 统计信息: 发表于 由 czz811  …
<Chaos_> 有经验的老鸟有没有遇到过这个情况的？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-571203-1-1.html
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 亏转Timbuk2（天霸2）信使包 small号，完美放下13寸本本 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<roylez_> adam8157: 为啥没人转timbuk2 Q呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也想买个s的, 但是好贵啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 看了Timbuk2的包，其他的真的都不入眼了
<adam8157> roylez_: 求赠送
<roylez_> adam8157: 你工资比我还高，你好意思
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 求赠送
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 没注意到
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-552496-1-3.html
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ （已出）Tommy 羊毛呢子大衣 3折 不到550元 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国的大衣真是又便宜又好
<roylez_> adam8157: 国内没个1000根本买不到大衣
<adam8157> roylez_: 这都是型男穿的, 而且我这种板砖的真心穿不起
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的身材穿没问题。 hamo 才是不行
<adam8157> roylez_: 我谦虚一下嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: 笔记本今晚到转运公司, 然后特快回来!
<maplebeats> adam8157:壕
<roylez_> adam8157: 海关要拿去玩一年魔兽世界
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 对了, 你不觉得羊毛大衣太重了么
<maplebeats> roylez_: 为什么是魔兽世界
<roylez_> adam8157: 挺好啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不知道我背的包有多重
<roylez_> maplebeats: 因为人家不会玩别的啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: 难道你让海关去跟绿霸娘玩空档接龙？
<maplebeats> roylez_: 纸牌挺好的啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: 看不出丫的还是高玩呢
<maplebeats> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-571280-1-1.html
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 出2台 Nexus 7 1200顺丰到付 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是要4啊, 不要7
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我这种也穿不起...
<maplebeats> adam8157:N4水货现在多少，有货么
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 装穷
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你型男1/2, 我型男X2
<adam8157> maplebeats: 有 2900
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我177-178, 75kg
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 型男啊
<maplebeats> 仰望
<roylez_> adam8157: 我现在只剩70kg了
<MeaCulpa> 我多你10cm, 40kg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你说的是你老婆吧？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: adam8157:无法真视。。。
<maplebeats> s/真/直/g
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 擦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你的体重，得要乘5，不要忽悠小朋友了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 18X,40KG，鬼才信
<apu5800k> 上班了
<apu5800k> 走了
<maplebeats> apu5800k: ...
<roylez_> apu5800k: ...
<apu5800k> 今晚没有机器上网了
<roylez_> apu5800k: 夜总会要点蜡烛了？
<apu5800k> 我的笔记本没有办法拆除硬盘
<apu5800k> 走了
<apu5800k> 主席
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> apu5800k: 晚安...
<apu5800k> 因为我的螺丝套件被人家借去拆手机了
<roylez_> adam8157: huntxu是不是已经用上nexus了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 他是nexus s 上上一代
<roylez_> adam8157: o
<roylez_> adam8157: 想停下来一天不开个会都做不到啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 我今天没上班...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你在家玩蛋呢
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim中如何在“=”、“==”两侧自动加空格及“:wq”的大小写通吃？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394843 最近折腾的东西比较多，一会儿给装系统改配置，一会儿写html，一会儿写C，渐渐感觉原来的配置、插件不够用了。 今天给vim来了个大换血，效果还不错。好吧，不 …
<pocoyo> cfy: ？
<kk> 新 华北校区 • 本人中科院，中关村，求加队开发项目啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394848 本人中科院研究生，对linux颇感兴趣，但总看理论太显单调，求加队做些项目实践啊，大家有渠道吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenking1962 — 2012-12-06 20:55
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我是自学linux的
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你对linux已经有多少了解啊？
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打! cc ofan 
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 有那么便宜么
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 是不是真的 啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 你有人在美国或者加拿大?
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我还准备充值我的skype你
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云马甲] 那么买这个干嘛
<adam8157> 是真的啊, 官方礼品... 正规的, 就一个
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 送我用一年
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你中奖得的么？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 那你运气好啊
<adam8157> 买别的东西活动送的
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 哦  运气好啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我也有过一次     送我60分钟的skype
<CyrusYzGTt>  。。
<sst_c0n4shell> 大家好，想请教个问题
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 说吧
<sst_c0n4shell> 想安装dsniff,从源代码安装，libnet,libnids libpcap ,openssl berkeleyDB都装好了，然后./configure也成功了，但是make出错了，网上搜了很久也没找到解决办法
<maplebeats> sst_c0n4shell: 出错，出什么错
<sst_c0n4shell> maplebeats 稍等下，我截个图
<roylez_> adam8157: 5块
<adam8157> roylez_: 退散
<roylez_> adam8157: 开会开到想吐
<adam8157> 放淘宝上守株待兔了
<sst_c0n4shell> maplebeats http://imagebin.org/238313
<CyrusYzGTt> 差最新的 libssl nss
<CyrusYzGTt> openssl
<sst_c0n4shell> CyrusYzGTt 我装了最新的openssl啊
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：ubuntu 12.04 的mentohust IPV6掉线 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394851 我用mentohust登录锐捷客户端，使用ipv4时没问题； 但当我在网络的“编辑连接”，“ipv6设置”里勾上“需要ipv6地址完成这个连接”，之后无线网络就不断掉线。 统计信息: 发表于  …
<CyrusYzGTt> sst_c0n4shell§ 好吧，， 我也不清楚，，
<sst_c0n4shell> CyrusYzGTt 弄了很久了，真心烦
<sst_c0n4shell> CyrusYzGTt 对依赖关系不懂，你怎么判断缺少libssl的呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> sst_c0n4shell§ libssl是給其他軟體用的，
<sst_c0n4shell> CyrusYzGTt  哦，我太菜了
<CyrusYzGTt> sst_c0n4shell§ 額，這只是我的猜測，，。
<sst_c0n4shell> CyrusYzGTt  我再弄弄吧，实在是找不到解决办法了
<CyrusYzGTt> sst_c0n4shell§ 問其他人，
<maplebeats1> sst_c0n4shell: 看那一堆错误，感觉是少了什么
<yh> kk: www.qq.com
<yh> sina.com
<kk> yh, 我将它传递到我的僵尸主控机。  ㍭ 
<sst_c0n4shell>  maplebeats1 我是不知道，也没搜出来
<sst_c0n4shell> CyrusYzGTt 谢谢帮忙解答
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • qt 中 qkeyevent 怎么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394853 举个例子，当我按下PushButton时，LCD显示滑块的数值。当我释放PushButton，我可以改变滑块数值，但是LCD不改变。我想设定上下方向键来改变滑块数值，a键（不用alt键）控制PushButton。如此的话，当我同时按着上 …
<te3c> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac491273 女猪角，看着好蛋疼。
<kk> te3c wakaka, ⇪ 【福利x吃货】花之懒散饭07 仓科加奈流口水治愈向【人人 日剧】 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imtxc-> 啦
<eexpress> .
<eexpress> 都死鱼了
<maplebeats> eexpress: ç ´ee
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你搞什么啊
<eexpress> 臭屁饭团
<maplebeats> eexpress: ==!
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打!
<maplebeats> adam8157:。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 多少钱卖
<adam8157> ofan: 给你便宜啦, 你说
<adam8157> ofan: 淘宝上有两家卖300+ 不带美加无限打, 我就随便写了个300
<ofan> adam8157: 能打国内不
<adam8157> ofan: 不行, 只能美加 =,=
<adam8157> ofan: 其实主要价值是多人视频
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 上哪找人视频
<maplebeats> roylez_: 我要报dooloo的bug
<ofan> lag: 281
<zhenbeiju> kk
<zhenbeiju> kk,
<kk> zhenbeiju, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
<zhenbeiju> kk, 休息什么
<kk> zhenbeiju, 你可以这样提问吗？  ㍯ 
<reedos> 请问如何注册帐号
<savr> nihao
<savr> can anyone translate this http://p0.meituan.net/deal/201211/20/_1120165935.jpg
<savr> #3, #8, #10 mainly
<reedos> ／ns register dayuirc reedos@163.com
<savr>  /ns ghost reedos dayuric
<savr> can anyone translate this http://p0.meituan.net/deal/201211/20/_1120165935.jpg
<savr> #3, #8, #10 mainly
<reedos> hello every body
<savr> reedos: can you translate for me?
<ofan> savr: Aries Taurus Gemini Cancer Leo Virgo Libra Scorpio Sagittarius Capricorn Aquarius Pisces
<ofan> 求推荐电影
<reedos> 想看什么類行的瘨影
<ofan> 什么都可以
<savr> ofan: thanks. the pictures seem to suggest something else but okay.
<reedos> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/flashplugin-installer；but:The package you requested will install shortly
<kk> reedos ⇪ ti: Package Install
<reedos> Stuck fixed
<reedos> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/flashplugin-installer；but:The package you requested will install shortly---stuck fixed
<reedos> 有人么，出来聊聊把
<reedos> IRC命令好复杂
<ofan> lol
<alvin_rxg> 五行缺钱
<cleamoon> amazon uk上怎么没有nexus 10?
<kk>  06:06
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-07
<apu5800k> 回来了
 * itrufeng 早
<buysz1> 早.
<iIlL0oO> 早
<ethinx>  
<MeaCulpa> .
<qiao> morning ~
<imtxc> test\
<imtxc> 早啊大家
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<qiao> 请教一个问题：在安装软件时出现，“ubuntu 无法应用变更！请先修复破损的软件包.”
<qiao> imtxc: 早
<qiao> adam8157: 早～
<adam8157> qiao: 早啊
<qiao> adam8157: 我们组到现在还是我一个人啊。。。
<qiao> adam8157: 寂寞啊。。。
<adam8157> qiao: 今天什么情况... 都特晚
<qiao> adam8157: 不知道 。。。难道是太冷了 ？。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主洗澡
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽众，From: Shawn <citypw@gmail.com>
<MeaCulpa> Subject: [szlug] SUSE招聘QA自动化工程师
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: QA自动化应该是脚本帝了，你们那边有哇
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这边都是写脚本...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是有那种恶心的框架么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以不用那框架
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 然，要自动生成很多给领导看的报表啥么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 自动出的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这种人你们那里有地位么... 我们这里QA应该是knowledge第一，工作效率和环境没人care
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有啊, 我们这边理解bug和patch的能力要有的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是knowledge, 离开产品就是个fart
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 当然，如果产品普世，那就是好技能，比如Linux Kernel
<cfy> hamo_dooloo: hamo!!!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还好我们是内核组, 这knowledge比较有用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yeah
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 我的东西入库了, 下周就到手了!!!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 如果是那种虚拟化组，硬件组，就fart了
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 啥内合租？
<hamo_dooloo> cfy: 咋啦？
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你跟酷胖聊啥呢？
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCulpa: 某人就是硬件组的啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中国人，始终要入对行，现在还是如此，哎
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 芸芸众生来这里问啥编程语言好的，就是怕入错行
 * adam8157 笔记本快到手了!!!
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你哪里是内核组啊？
<hamo_dooloo> test
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手问个关于ubuntu显卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394883 我的系统是ubuntu12.10+win7。硬件环境是 acer 4743g ： i5 480m（带核显）+GT520m。 刚玩ubuntu才几天，之前也没有怎么接触过linux操作系统。 现在的问题是，我在ubuntu下完全没有玩游戏和运行大型3D …
<cfy> 高级py: def __init__(self, address, period=None, frequency=None, **kw):
<cfy> 可怜的hamo......
<cfy> hamo_OO: hamo!!!
<hamo_OO> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_OO: ...
<MeaCulpa> gaoji, 玩OOP呢
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.smzdm.com/tommy-hilfiger-wool-plush-peacoat-mens-wool-jacket-65-09-about-510.html
<kk> adam8157 wakaka, ⇪ Tommy Hilfiger Wool Plush Peacoat 男款羊毛外套　$65.09（约￥510）»什么值得买
<Fa1c0n_XY> 真郁闷，昨天不到半小时废掉三个新的电脑电源！哎！
<freeflying> anyone has experience with Ubuntu on latest mac mini? is everything running smoothly on it?
<adam8157> freeflying: mac mini...
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕幫我海淘件唄
<adam8157> huntxu: 行啊, 只要你等得起
<freeflying> adam8157: ?
 * MeaCulpa Why pour rotten creame onto fresh waffle?
<huntxu> adam8157: 過年給我爸就行，還有兩個月
<imtxc> adam8157: 你这本才半个月就快到了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我走的特快线
<adam8157> imtxc: 特快线比普通线贵220软妹币
<imtxc> ||||||||||| 还有特快
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天又大涨
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽漲都回不來
<huntxu> adam8157: 已經忽略了
<huntxu> adam8157: 說正事，那件大衣需要多久
<adam8157> huntxu: 慢的话一个到一个半月, 多加两百邮费的话半个月到20天
<huntxu> adam8157: 確定一個半月不？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没法保证 =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: = =
<huntxu> 海淘風險真大...
<huntxu> 廣東一年可是沒幾天能穿大衣的。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 最近黑色星期五促销导致转运超慢, 平时慢线稳定在一个月
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥黑色星期五
<adam8157> huntxu: 美国前段时间各种大促销, 倒是转运爆棚
<adam8157> huntxu: 感恩节 黑色星期五. 和1111差不多
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有聖誕節，估計都慢
<adam8157> huntxu: 圣诞和过年差不多, 购物萧条, 影响不大
<MeaCulpa> 冬衣最有海淘必要
<MeaCulpa> 国内贵，香港又没需求
<huntxu> #酷胖叔經驗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 圣诞以后去杀回马枪也不错的，有的店家疯狂出货
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我上次3月份买了件西装...39刀
<adam8157> #酷胖叔經驗
<huntxu> 嚓，這麽便宜
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是海涛我个人没啥需求
<huntxu> adam8157: 你太懶了，連自己打字都不肯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 美国最便宜的是吃的，没法海涛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我上次人肉5lbs动物饼干...吃到现在...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 全家人在吃...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还有加维生素的小熊糖...我手提行李有40lbs...还好我膂力过人，举重若轻
<huntxu> 怎麽看，都是在突出艙位級別高，手提行李可以重點...
<piggybox> 手提是不限重量的，不过40也太夸张了
<MeaCulpa> 老美看到我菜上去280lbs，眼睛眨都不眨
<microcosm> 今天看到Dell的XPS 13预装ubuntu的竟然比windwos贵300多，为什么？？？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 限制的，主要是尺寸，你如果拿起来很吃力别人要注意的
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 老美認為你是270lbs體重另加10lbs行李
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 只限尺寸，重量从来不提。现在除了国际航班还免费托运，别的都要收费，所以都拼命塞carry-on里
<palomino|working> ........
<MeaCulpa> 买笔记本电脑一定要摸过实体键盘...我给爹妈买了个dell电脑，我丫的那键盘我都不会打字了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 嗯，但是在登机时候，会帮你把手提拿走放行李仓
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 就是说大家都知道这回事
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 那是小飞机吧，大点自己放的
<hamo_OO> MeaCulpa: 又要去米国？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_OO: 不
<huntxu> hamo_OO: 黑毛_雙蛋
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 当然一般人也不会塞太多，除非带一箱子黄金。。。
<huntxu> hamo_OO: 每次你的nick都很有槽點
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我说国内航班，因为国内是明码收费的，我看到老美都是自己手提，然后在登机口，会有人帮他们拿走
<hamo_OO> huntxu: 这明明是 “蛋蛋”嘛
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 国内航班很多是小飞机，座位上那个空间不够，所以单独拿走放
<palomino|working> <huntxu> hamo_OO: 黑毛_雙蛋 <-- 好像少了一点什么
<adam8157> palomino|working: 真相帝!
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 嗯，很破的飞机很状的空嫂...
<palomino|working> ......
<MeaCulpa> s/状/壮
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 你终于凑够两个蛋了
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 你要找黑人？
<adam8157> ofan: hamo_find_black never back啊...
<imtxc> ofan: 在了啊，你的邮箱多少来着，那脸的那个myjun 什么的那个SSH 续一下费
<palomino|working> hamo_OlO <-- 多了一棵细短棍
<ofan> imtxc: odayfans at gmail
 * hamo_find_black 求别黑！
<adam8157> piggybox: 带一箱子切糕
<imtxc> palomino|working: l 还是两头弯的细棍
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 内核问题，请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394887 ata5:EH complete ata5:exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0xe frozen ata5:irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed ata5:SError:｛DevExch} ata5:limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps ata5:hard restting link ata5:SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 3 …
<imtxc> .
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 哥回广州了.
<bye_bye> XwinX: 早.
<bye_bye> roylez: 早, 坏席.
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 弱爆了
<ofan> 求推荐电影
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 渣渣...
<bye_bye> ofan: 我唾弃你的坟墓
<hamo_dooloo> ofan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac491280
<kk> hamo_dooloo wakaka, ⇪ 印度男子生吃活蛇 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<ofan> bye_bye: 电影？
<bye_bye> ofan: 恩.
<bye_bye> ofan: 你不就是在求电影吗?
 * ofan 长期求推荐电影
<hamo_dooloo> ofan: 我发的那个不错
<ofan> hamo_dooloo: 玩切
<ofan> 求推荐游戏
<bye_bye> ofan: 去看电视剧吧.
<ofan> bye_bye: 说
<bye_bye> 寻秦记
<bye_bye> 粤语的, 顺便学粤语.
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 多撸平板上看效果真不错
<ofan> bye_bye: 动画片？
<bye_bye> ofan: 毛线, 电视剧呀
<ofan> 没兴趣
<tigger___> clear
<tigger___> ls
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx有时候打不出字 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394891 就是明明已经打出字了，敲回车没反映，重启X又好了 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-12-07 12:00
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 蛤蟆
 * hamo_dooloo momo palomino|working 
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 赶紧买吧, 我们intern都要买mba了
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 不能跟贵帽的intern比啊，他们都是壕啊
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 那种不是壕的根本就留不下啊...你看看不露胸，你看看Kaka，你看看色大象，你看看基狗
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 确实... 我们的intern职位就是高帅富过来体验生活...
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: 糕帅富你好
 * hamo_dooloo 哟哟哟，刚说到基狗基狗就来了。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 曹操你好
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 像你们这种留在帽帽的都是糕帅富
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 还有基狗这种觉得帽帽都无法展示他壕的
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: 我妥妥的是矮矬穷
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: 像蛤蟆这样的糕帅富，都是去百度泡度娘了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对吧？
<roylez> GNUdog: 鸡狗好久没见了啊
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 没事带啥帽子...
<roylez> GNUdog: 搞鸡去了？
<GNUdog> roylez: yoooo
<hamo_dooloo> GNUdog: 基狗学校定好了？准备收购哪一家？
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: 我看中了一家，叫做家里蹲的还不错
 * GNUdog 用膳去了
<hamo_dooloo> ...
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 基狗居然骟去了...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 姐宝地问问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394895 DELL的XPS预装ubuntu12.04为什么比同等的预装windwos还贵， 问什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2012-12-07 12:35
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 你在玩 whipper+ 么？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 在啊
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 普通武器，用最高等级的加强液，可以出特殊属性，而且是跟红色武器一样的熟悉，然后这种武器能够拿来给红色武器升级....
<iOpera> hamo_dooloo: 这狗狗居然吃鳝鱼
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 关键是，最高等级的加强液，貌似只有10%的成功率
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 为啥我用加强液就没成过
<iOpera> roylez: 咋又折腾升级的。
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 我一般用最低等的，100%成功
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 最低等的也没啥用啊
 * iOpera 老觉得升级的，就是骗人的。
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 每次就+1
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 渣笨，无药可救
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: =,=
<apu5800k> 睡醒了
<apu5800k> 伙计们
<apu5800k> 出来灌水了
<MeaCulpa> .,..
<ofan> 「@QiubaiBot: 有比约炮约到同班同学更尴尬的吗？有，我约到了同寝室的同学 http://t.co/DNgxcx7O」
<palomino|working> lol , ofan
<iyzsong> ...
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 你的 MBA 买了吗？
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 木有呢...
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 我靠，亚马逊又把价格涨回去了
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 不是吧。。。我看水货一直在跌啊
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 我准备趁圣诞节买
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 早上的时候 7699，只比港行官网贵 300 块了，现在又7839 了
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 打算入港行吗？
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 港行的7399是港币吧？
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 这是从我买之后的改价 8150-8038-8138-8099-8098-8095-8088-8078-8098-8088-7988-7938-7888-7938-7888-7899-7839-7888-7839-7699-7839
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 9188hkd，合 7386cny
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 7399港币换软妹币要*0.8的，多爽
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: appletuan.com
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 这里好便宜
<iOpera> pityonline: 你用港币的
<pityonline> iOpera: 我可得有啊？
 * iOpera 本地打牌用港币，意思就是只讲不给的意思。 lol
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 你可以买个 8G 内存订制版的
<pityonline> iOpera: lol
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 恩，不过4G内存要将近2000块
<iOpera> 你们这都是欺负蛋蛋。都买gaoji货
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 你看中哪款了？
<pityonline> iOpera: 蛋蛋的 x230 不也很 gaoji 吗？配置差不多呀
<ofan> 买外星人
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 那个4G的
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 128SSD
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 都是 4G
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 那跟我的一样
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 4G 其实还不太够用
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 恩，mba的内存和SSD都太贵了
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 是啊
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 绑定效应，而且内存焊主板上
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 都没法自己加
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 嗯，这也是为了保证机器的密封性，省得用户乱拆啊
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 壕你看上mba了啊
<hamo_dooloo> huntxu: 壕你妹妹...
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 除了内存耗得快外没啥大问题了
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: mac的内存和linux的一样，应该都是尽可能占用的
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 只要不卡就行
<iOpera> pityonline: 昨天去看了dell的某机器，usb都是主板集成的。完全没螺丝可动。一体机。
<iOpera> usb3不是蓝色的外接口
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 的确不卡，但眼看着 4G 内存说没就没，swp 老自动升到 2G
<XwinX> iOpera:
<iOpera> XwinX: 有好玩的没。
<pityonline> iOpera: 现在电脑数码都是消费品
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 一体基？
<ssoso> 近期都没见到比较有性价比的电脑
<XwinX> iOpera: 没有
<iOpera> hamo_dooloo: 主板完全一体，都焊死的。外壳没找到螺丝。
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 你这么闲，写字去啊
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 忙死啦
<iOpera> XwinX: 你们年底，是不是要发一堆奖金了
 * iOpera 发现蛤蟆说话，重来都是没正经的。。。
<XwinX> iOpera: 你给我们发啊?
<iOpera> XwinX: 你们的后台老板啊
<iOpera> 猛发奖金
<XwinX> iOpera: 我们后台老板是谁?
<iOpera> 记得是中央的啥领导啊
<XwinX> iOpera: 还有这种事, 我怎么不知道
<iOpera> nnnd 你这都不知道。。。白混了。lol
<XwinX> iOpera: 不知道, 透露一下是谁
<iOpera> 哪我不记得。蛮久前看过。
<XwinX> iOpera: 梦里看到的?
<iOpera> 12144期彩票。
<iOpera> 啥文章里面看的嘛。
<iOpera> 说不定是常委啥的了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Title: Bridgit Mendler - Ready Or Not
<XwinX> iOpera: 胡说八道
<XwinX> iOpera: 今年的奖金你来给我们发
<iOpera> 赶紧去查查。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这歌里面居然有一句 you will be my william, i will be your Kate ....
<iOpera> XwinX: 看上面。12144期彩票。中了马上发。
<XwinX> iOpera: 啥啊
<XwinX> iOpera: 彩票机都是我们做的
<iOpera> 。。。所以嘛。我买了这期。号码msg给你。你搞定。我发奖金。
<iOpera> 远程遥控下，你们这技术没问题吧。 XwinX
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统重装ubuntu问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394903 先在C盘装的win8，然后用置顶帖的方法硬盘安装了ubuntu在硬盘最后面部分（200M/boot，40G/)。安装双系统成功之后在win8里用easybcd把安装时用的neogrub删了 现在如果想重装ubuntu的话，是否可以在win8里面，用 …
<XwinX> iOpera: 不知道, 不是我们部门
<iOpera> XwinX: 我喜欢垄断部门。 :D
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: ...
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 建议入党。。。最大的垄断部门
<GNUdog> pityonline: hamo_dooloo 日本的 MBA最便宜
<hamo_dooloo> GNUdog: 你要去岛国？
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: 就是告诉你，那边的便宜而已
<iOpera> hamo_dooloo: 你啥党？
<hamo_dooloo> GNUdog: 除了苍老师和大鼻孔以外不认识岛国的人恩啊
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: 你竟然不认识周董
<iOpera> hamo_dooloo: 那么多演员，你都不认识？
 * hamo_dooloo ...
 * hamo_dooloo 必然没有你们见多识广啊
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: http://17173.tv.sohu.com/v/11/5/104/MTA0NDkxNQ== 好好学学去
<kk> GNUdog wakaka, ⇪ 东尼大木【我的地盘】_17173游戏播客_17173网络游戏视频第一门户
<ofan> 卡卡卡卡死了
<hamo_dooloo> ...
<XwinX> iOpera: 啥垄断部门?
<imtxc> ofan: 你用的是什么socks5 服务器呢？kingate么
<ofan> 没用socks
<roylez> GNUdog: 丫居然看东尼大木，真重口
<pityonline> GNUdog: 呃，没途径啊
<GNUdog> roylez: 懂什么…大木老师才是真正的影帝！
<MeaCulpa> .
 * hamo_dooloo 又中了个三星的Note
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 你中了？
<GNUdog> hamo_dooloo: 送我吧
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 发邮件通知我中了个三星的note...这个月中了两个mbp，1个note了
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: ........
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 送我一个 mbp
<GNUdog> 付清手续费，税费和邮费，我去你那里自取，嗯
<roylez> GNUdog: +1
<roylez> GNUdog: 亚马逊毒基蛙
 * GNUdog 的 PD8 里 Windows XP 为什么桥接拿不到 IP 呢。。
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<palomino|working> 我的nexus10到手了 ~_~ , roylez
<iIlL0oO> hamo_dooloo: 卖我一个
<adam8157> palomino|working: 哪里买的
<roylez> palomino|working: 顺丰到上海
<roylez> palomino|working: 否则ban你一个月
<palomino|working> taobao , adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 不大么
<roylez> palomino|working: 你就乖乖就范吧
<roylez> ....
<roylez> palomino|working: 这就跑了，果然天生是拉磨的
<palomino|working> .......
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打!
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/12/06/unbelievable-fitness-before-and-afters.html
<kk> roylez wakaka, ⇪ 9组令人震惊的健身前后对比
<adam8157> roylez: 我可不想练成那样...
<roylez> adam8157: 我非常想...
<roylez> adam8157: 33岁那个太牛了，84天 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/79ffea53jw1dzkclfepjwj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 独腿的才牛
<roylez> adam8157: 独腿的已经逆天了
<roylez> adam8157: 我看那照片还以为被ps过了，哪里有残疾还这么玩的
<iOpera> adam8157: 天天卖这个？
<adam8157> iOpera: 就一个
<iOpera> 走偏门挣钱，果然是蛋蛋的归属。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://jandan.net/2012/12/07/extreme-female-bodybuilders.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt wakaka, ⇪ 世界上最极端的女子健身者[瞎眼向]
<reedos> 谁又lfs中文手册
<jusss> gebjgdnothere: pps for ubuntu还有吗
<jusss> iOpera: ubuntu有啥类似于风行 pps 之类的程序没?
<iOpera> jusss: sopcast?
<iOpera> 不如直接海盗湾
<jusss> iOpera: 那个能看中文的电影?
<jusss> iOpera: 海盗湾后还得找字幕，比较恶心
<jusss> iOpera: 你看人家快播多好
<iOpera> 字幕而已。
<cfy`> iOpera: ee
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 弱爆
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gcc的输出从SSL客户端看总是有乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394908 全是英文的。 SSL客户端看就是乱码，客户端换了几个都一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 occultist — 2012-12-07 15:57
<jusss> iOpera: 关键是电影的版本不一样导致时间长短不一样，这样的话字幕的时间和电影的时间对不上，很恶心的
<jusss> 真希望ubuntu也能有快播
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_dooloo
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 骚年戒撸啊
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 快播也可以看好电影呀
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 好电影也可以撸啊
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 你用啥看电影
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 迅雷离线。。。
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 网页？
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 恩
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 地址
<imtxc> 迅雷离线不是要会员什么的呢么
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 你会员?
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 沾壕的光。。。
<iOpera> 他是会员，他们都是会员
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 壕
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 会员壕
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: vod.xunlei.com ?
<hamo_dooloo> jus啥？
<iOpera> 都是不珍惜资源的家伙。
<iOpera> hamo_dooloo: 共享一个片子先。
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 好久没看片片了
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 找蛋蛋壕
<iOpera> 蛋蛋要陪女上司，不信有空看片子。
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 蛋蛋你逆天啊
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 他是不是把 蛋蛋 设置了高亮呀，哇咔咔
<iOpera> oops 蛋蛋 alive?
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 神你能忍？
<iOpera> 我最疼爱蛋蛋了。
<maxupeng> 请教一个git的问题，我在github上fork了一个仓库，然后clone到本地，做了些修改，并push到github的仓库里，现在我想将本地以及github仓库中被修改的文件回滚成上游仓库的文件，怎么弄呢？
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 在我眼里，蛋蛋是善良的。 hamo_dooloo lol
<iOpera> momo adam8157
<iOpera> hamo_dooloo: 你是 toad，不善良的。
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 蛋蛋，借我100砖吧
<pityonline> maxupeng: 你做的修改还要保留吗？
<iIlL0oO> maxupeng: git log --oneline && git fetch , 好像是这样，不确定
<jusss> iOpera: 你有 gaoji 的潜质了，我看好你呦，lol
<maxupeng> pityonline：不要
 * jusss lag 36.09
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 真借100砖啊
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 100张差不多
<iOpera> jusss: 额。小屁孩。
<maxupeng> pityonlie：做类似svn的回滚
<pityonline> maxupeng: 直接删除已存在的目录得了，然后重新 clone 上游的仓库
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 100张1W的也行啊
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 那只能使冥币
 * adam8157 afk for interview candidate
<iOpera> 我家里，有一张100‘000’000的。
<maxupeng> pityonline： 额，可是有些修改还想保留，有些想回滚。。。
<iOpera> 土耳其币。够吃一顿丰盛的夜宵。要不。 hamo_dooloo
<hamo_dooloo> maxupeng: 你可以检出某个commit的时候的文件的
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 额...我还是想要100砖软妹币
<maxupeng> hamo_dooloo：求命令
<iOpera> 上7道菜的那种夜宵。
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 神借我100砖软妹币吧
<iOpera> 没那种
<pityonline> maxupeng: 那在当前状态下建立一个新分支，然后把 master 分支 checkout 回原来的 HEAD，再 pull 上游的更新
<hamo_dooloo> maxupeng: Assuming the commit you want is abcde:  git checkout abcde file/to/restore
<pityonline> maxupeng: 你做的修改在新分支上保留着，如果想合并到 master 分支就 merge，如果只想取出其中一部分提交就 cherry-pick
<maxupeng> hamo_dooloo: 谢谢，我试试
<maxupeng> pityonline: 谢谢
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<pityonline> maxupeng: 中间可能会出问题，如果你不放心，就先把现有的目录做个备份，然后再操作
<iOpera> palomino|working: beat down zǝȷʎoɹ
<hamo_dooloo> iOpera: 哟哟哟...这反字真gaoji
<pityonline> git 1.8 默认用 push simple 好麻烦，搞得我两台电脑上的 .gitconfig 不能通用了
<iOpera> 推倒 oɯɐɥ
<jusss> iOpera: 乱码
<MeaCulpa> .
<iOpera> 挤  ⡷⢾ ⣏⡉ ⣎⣱ ⡎⠑ ⡇⢸ ⡇  ⣏⡱ ⣎⣱
<iOpera> 碎  ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠣⠔ ⠣⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇  ⠇⠸
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: figlet?
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我有這幾個字體
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然活了。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 今天12.7了，还有14天你就要挂了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 差不多。toilet
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你等着
<iOpera> 等啥。下班了啊
<iOpera> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哼，我說的末日是 20121202
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 来了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: http://bpaste.net/show/62785/
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: figlist | awk 'NF == 1 {print $1":"; system("figlet -f "$1" PERL SUX");print "---"}
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: no,你说的搜20121221
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 有日志为证
<iOpera> 这种的，哪一套里面也有的。不好看。 MeaCulpa
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..好吧，拿來看看，我再解釋
<iOpera> 我可是精选的字体。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 哥追求的是量，不是质
<iOpera> 。。。
<iOpera> 好吧。量子哥
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: x月x号的日志
<iIlL0oO> > '⡱'.to_hex
<kk> iIlL0oO, undefined method `to_hex' for "⡱":String
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 滾粗，瑪雅的曆法要減去5000年才是正確
<iIlL0oO> > '⡱'.to_hex
<kk> iIlL0oO, e2 a1 b1
<jusss> 啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦啦llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<maxupeng> pityonline: 按照你的方法回滚了本地的，但是一旦提交的github就会有两个commit，一个是之前修改commit的，一个是回滚后commit的，有没有办法将这两个commit删除，也就是对该文件的修贵无论本地的还是github上都相当没commit过。。。
<huntxu> maxupeng: 可以--force但是不推薦
<hamo_dooloo> huntxu: 犇犇犇
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 你妹
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 壕贊助mba吧
<hamo_dooloo> huntxu: 你要赞助我啊
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 顯然是你贊助我啊
<hamo_dooloo> huntxu: 穷啊
<huntxu> hamo_dooloo: 少來，你都月入100k的
<hamo_dooloo> huntxu: 100K津巴布韦币啊
<maxupeng> huntxu：是这样的，我在github上提交了一个pull request，包含两个修改，结果一个修改可以，另外一个被驳回了，然后我这边将被驳回的修改回滚了，提交到github，然后再提交一个pull request，这样pull request中就有三次commit了，这样科学么？
<huntxu> maxupeng: 不科學
<maxupeng> huntxu: 那咋办？
<huntxu> maxupeng: 如果是發給別人pull request，顯然是撤銷掉那個被駁回的啊
<maxupeng> huntxu：抱歉，描述有误，场景是这样滴：假设我本地commit c1，commit c2，然后push到github，提交一个pull request, 但是c2被驳回了，于是我本地checkout xxx c2回滚了，然后push到github，又提交一个pull request，此时这个pull request中包含commit1 c1，commit c2 和 commit 回滚后的c2，这样科学么？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何根据PID查找进程所在目录? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394912 类似WIN7的 任务管理器-进程-打开文件位置或者通过netstat ,ps能找到该进程对应的文件位置... 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-12-07 17:17
<huntxu> maxupeng: 不科學，你應該checkout xxx c2, reset c1,再push，在pull request
<maxupeng> huntxu：学习了，git好难用的说
<maxupeng> huntxu：悲剧，问题是我已经提交pull request了，现在将提交的pull request关闭了，就刚刚那个场景，我现在应该怎样提交一个只包含c1的pull request
<pityonline> maxupeng: 你应该撤消那些有问题的 pull request，然后重新整理好一个正确有 c3 再去 pull request
<huntxu> maxupeng: 記得github上合并別人的代碼，是可以挑的啊... = =
<pityonline> maxupeng: 那个 c2 还要吗？不要的话就直接干掉得了
<maxupeng> pityonline: github上找不到撤销pull request的地方，只能关闭。。。
<pityonline> huntxu: 审核 pull request 是可以挑的
<pityonline> maxupeng: 哦，我还没发过 pull request 呢，不知道关闭了是不是就等于撤消了
<huntxu> pityonline: 對嘛，所以不應該由他來重新提交才對...
<maxupeng> pityonline: 囧啊，被git和github搞疯了，求教材啊
<MeaCulpa> 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> 早不git早解脱
<pityonline> huntxu: 对于 author 可以驳回 contributor 的 pull request，但 contributor 想为 author 的项目修 bug 或加 feature 不还是 contributor 来提交 pull request 吗？
<maxupeng> MeaCulpa: 不要打击我这种想投身git的小菜鸟嘛
<pityonline> maxupeng: 我看了一遍 pro git，还不太深入，github 也只是简单记录下自己的配置文件，你可以多看看 github 的官方文档或博客
<maxupeng> pityonline: 是应该我来提交，问题是我折腾了好久，都没法回到pull request中只包含一个commit c2的状态，:(
<jlzhang> 下班回家吃饭去啦
<maxupeng> pityonline: 错了，是c1
<pityonline> maxupeng: 干掉 c2 不就把 HEAD 指向 c1 了吗？
<maxupeng> pityonline:干掉c2指的是？
<MeaCulpa> Git无比强大，但是女神不是服务世间所有男人的...要么你适应它，要么去找臃肿但友好的女仆
<cfy> jlzhang: hi
<cfy> jlzhang: shlug, orgmode?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: hg?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: git怎么不好了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: hg, bzr, 都是女仆:)
<cfy> MeaCulpa: git怎么不好了。我没怎么感觉出来阿
<pityonline> maxupeng: git reset --hard c2
<maxupeng> MeaCulpa: 努力适应中。。。
<MeaCulpa> maxupeng: MEss with the best, die like the rest
<pityonline> maxupeng: 这样就删除了 c2 这个提交，把 HEAD 指向 c1，即 c2 的父提交
 * MeaCulpa 拉起emmerge 走人
<pityonline> maxupeng: 宁为凤尾，不作鸡头么？
<maxupeng> pityonline: 好，我试试
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 上句是问你的，回复错了
<maxupeng> 谢谢pityonle，MeaCulpa，huntxu，下班吃饭去了，希望早日推倒git女神
<maxupeng> 囧，敲错了，pityonline，十分抱歉
<pityonline> maxupeng: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu安装可不可以像redhat一步步定制 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394914 在ubuntu12.04下安装QT时，提示需要安装gcc，可由其他的办法或者版本不会出现这样的提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 wedasm — 2012-12-07 18:01
<jusss> 个
<agostop> 你装gcc了么？
<agostop> ？？
<jusss> 我？
<huntxu> pityonline: reset --hard c1才對。。。
<fansxnet>  reset --hard 和 reset HEAD^有什么区别
<roylez_> fansxnet: reset等于没有git add，reset hard 相当于没有git add，而且扔掉了所有的改动
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 啧啧，犇犇犇
<apu5800k> 买2手的xeon处理器会不会有猫腻呢？？
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥主席还在git?
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 丫给我看commit log，看看什么叫做牛
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: ...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 我发现个问题
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: ?
<hamo_dooloo> 就是jst里不能没有不替换的东西
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 就是说如果你的jst是个单纯的html,是过不了的
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 难怪我改写你那format_help就不行
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 我也是想改写那个，发现不行
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 这不靠谱啊
<fansxnet> reset HEAD^ 是向上一个版本恢复
<fansxnet> reset --hard只恢复你修改的内容
<fansxnet> 也就是本地的空间
 * palomino|working slaps roylez_ with nexus10
<cfy> hamo_dooloo: 你是ubuntu么？
<hamo_dooloo> cfy: 不是啊，我是dooloo
<cfy> hamo_dooloo: .......
<cfy> hamo_dooloo: 你妹
<hamo_dooloo> cfy: 我用debian的
<cfy> hamo_dooloo: o
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<palomino|working> hohoho
 * hamo_dooloo momo palomino|working 
 * hamo_dooloo patpat palomino|working 
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 大不了换template引擎...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: ...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 折腾...
<cfy> 好像很nb的样子。。。
 * palomino|working momo hamo_dooloo 
 * cfy momo hamo_dooloo 
 * hamo_dooloo hug palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_dooloo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez_> palomino|working: 死马你的豆子磨完了？
 * palomino|working 磨 主席
<cfy> roylez_: 这是驴干的吧
 * hamo_dooloo ...
<roylez_> cfy: 反正是牲口干的
<palomino|working> 回家
<palomino|working> byebye
 * palomino|working momo roylez_ 
 * palomino|working momo cfy 
 * palomino|working momo hamo_dooloo 
<roylez_> /kick palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 不要这么暴力
<palomino|working> bye
<roylez_> palomino|working: 怎么还在？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<reedos> 请问Linux下有啥软件可以看pdf，并且支持标注，如画横线／感激不禁
<reedos> 请问Linux下有啥软件可以看pdf，并且支持标注，如画横线／感激不禁
<reedos>   请问Linux下有啥软件可以看pdf，并且支持标注，如画横线／感激不禁
<Freebuilder> 从来都是只看不批
<Freebuilder> 笔记本电池续航不足五分钟
<apu5800k> reedos: 有的
<cfy> Freebuilder: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: windows调试某些东西不错。比如想要各个版本的emacs,
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • thinkpad e系列的双显卡在ubuntu下怎么样可以正常切换? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394924 thinkpad e系列的双显卡在ubuntu下怎么样可以正常切换? 有知道的朋友帮忙 正在同求答案的朋友帮忙顶起来. 统计信息: 发表于 由 macdkane — 2012-12-07 20:08
<UbuntuTalk> [ooinzaghi] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Bumblebee - Ubuntu Wiki
<blueapple> hi
<kk> blueapple, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Fa1c0n_> ...
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python怎么用正则表达式删除空行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394926 没学过python，下面这个不管用，发现和sed的那一套不是一回事。 Code: content = re.sub(r'^\n', r'', content） 统计信息: 发表于 由 ulosggs — 2012-12-07 20:26
<jlzhang> y
<Freebuilder> 谁用过高德地图？
<Freebuilder> 安卓版和网页版的图纸是一样的吗？
<archl> .
<blueapple>  那个是中文的吗？
<bye_bye> roylez_: 主席, 那个水龙头的视频太爆笑了!
<roylez_> bye_bye: 你真缺德...
<bye_bye> roylez_: 不是你发上来的吗? 坏席...
<abine1> wow、
<abine1> 我回来啦
<abine1> 兄弟们
<abine1> 没有笔记本上网真辛苦
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 到哪了
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 学校.
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，我手头上有一本《Linux 系统管理技术手册》（第二版），这是一本非常非常棒的 Linux 的书，我已经将它当作工具查询书用了挺久了
<BluebirdShao> 然后现在想开始写它的学习笔记，却不知道放在论坛哪个版块来写比较好
<archl> lainme: 问下 dokuwiki 你使用的插件是discussion? https://www.dokuwiki.org/plugin:discussion 那么 gravatar也是用它的吗?
<kk> archl wakaka, ⇪ plugin:discussion [DokuWiki]
<archl> BluebirdShao:  自己的网站，用好的格式，然后可以随意导出到其他？
<lainme> archl: 我用的是blogtng带的，可能是来源于discussion吧
<BluebirdShao> archl: Thanks, man.
<archl> lainme: 哦。没注意到 blogtng 自带，我看看。谢谢。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 博德之门
<MeaCulpa> 无聊男要玩Dokuwiki?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.10安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394928 在windows下用wubi安装ubuntu10.10，安装完毕重启。然后有windows和ubuntu两个选项，选择ubuntu进入之后就看不到显示内容了，屏幕有亮光。按ctrl+alt+f1什么也看不到，有大神知道怎么解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 My …
<lei_> 双显卡,到底是切换还是同时工作
<BluebirdShao> 我已经在 .emacs 中绑定了：(define-key global-map "\C-h" 'backward-delete-char-untabify)
<BluebirdShao> 可是为什么在 Minibuf 的时候 Ctrl+h 仍然是打开 help 界面，而不是我想要的往后删除字符呢？
<BluebirdShao> anybody?
<houge> eexpress: 在吗？
<roylez_> lei_: 显然是切换
<eexpress> houge: #
<cfy> eexpress: ee
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs 简单方法解决中文输入，sudo 权限修改文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394937 刚不小心看了下 [原创]Emacs 常见问题及其解决方法。 里面讲的解决中文输入问题，我看了真是蛋疼，如果我是新手，会马上逃离。 解决方案(emacs23+)： 首先将/usr/bin/emacs 改名成 /usr/bin/e …
<BluebirdShao>  emacs 简单方法解决中文输入，sudo 权限修改文件希望可以帮助使用 emacs 的新手。
<pityonline> 谁有空帮我看个 python 例子？ http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/ch10s02.html
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: 简明 Python 教程 / 解决问题――编写一个Python脚本 / 解决方案
<eexpress> "http://ompldr.org/"=>{"file1"=>'xxxx',"result"=>'BBCode.*?img,http[^]]*'},
<kk> eexpress wakaka, ⇪ omploader
<pityonline> zip_command = "zip -qr '%s' %s" % (target, ' '.join(source)) 这句咋理解？
<pityonline> backup_ver1.py 中 zip_command = "zip -qr '%s' %s" % (target, ' '.join(source)) 这句咋理解？
<maplebeats> pityonline: 如其字面意思
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Ubuntu Spyware: What to Do? — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<pityonline> maplebeats: 第一个 '' 中的 %s 和第二个无引号的 %s 有啥不同？
<adam8157> roylez_: rms还反对用kindle呢
<BluebirdShao> emacs 中如何从当前光标删除到行首？
<maplebeats> pityonline: 没有不同
<roylez_> adam8157: kindle性质不一样，人家从来没说要全面开放的
<adam8157> roylez_: 他嫌kindle用了drm
<maplebeats> pityonline: 那个就是'target'。。。他想把target用引号包起来
<pityonline> maplebeats: 这两个 %s 都可以用引号，也都可以不用引号是吧？
<maplebeats> pityonline: 不一定哦，要是target里有空格，肯定要用''包起来呀。。。不然命令参数就变了吧
<pityonline> maplebeats: 哦，原来如此，那么在 target 中没有空格的情况下就不用引号把 %s 包起来也行呗？
<maplebeats> pityonline: 应该是吧，这个得看zip命令了
<pityonline> maplebeats: 第一个 %s 是调入的 target，第二个 %s 是调入的 .join(source) 是吧？
<maplebeats> pityonline: 对
<pityonline> maplebeats: 第二个 %s 是调入的 ' '.join(source)
<maplebeats> pityonline: 恩恩
<pityonline> maplebeats: thx
<houge> eexpress: 不好意思，刚刚没有看见你的回复，刚刚在Ubuntu的steam上下载完英雄萨姆3，体验了一下，我的直观感觉就是该换显卡了。
<eexpress> 重裝武力 3?
<houge> Serious Sam 3，我以为是英雄萨姆3
<houge> eexpress: 当时显卡用中等配置，我直观感觉FPS不超过10
<eexpress> houge: 我觉得这游戏的渲染，并不精细。没道理要求显卡很高一样。
<hamo> roylez_: 拉了看
<eexpress> 主要是打怪物，怪物太丑了。
<roylez_> hamo: 丫想翻天？
<stardiviner> BluebirdShao: 我是Emacs新手，今天开始学的， 应该可以用marker吧， C-@ C-a C-w 这样就可以了
<roylez_> hamo: 赞一个
<roylez_> hamo: 这一段我来回看了好多遍了
<hamo> eexpress: 姨姨
<roylez_> hamo: 每次都想，“他怎么写出这么奇葩的东西的”.....
<BluebirdShao> stardiviner: 太麻烦了，我只想用一个快捷键就完事了，最后我直接写了一个函数算了
<houge> eexpress: 确实，游戏中的建筑物，光影说实话不是很好
<houge> 或许是ATI现在的LInux私有驱动还很渣。
<eexpress> houge: 而且太血腥，纯打怪。还锤子打。
<eexpress> 才看呢，发现现在的，场景是很复杂了。
<houge> eexpress: 嗯，复杂不少，我的开头动画都跑不动，各种卡。当时心就凉了。
<BluebirdShao> stardiviner: 让操作习惯和 terminal 一样，C-w 是往后删一个 word, C-u 从当前光标一起删到开头, C-h 是删除一个 char
<eexpress> houge: 你这个是买的？
<stardiviner> BluebirdShao: 用惯了Vim的我一点都不觉得麻烦。 就是从单个键变成组合键而已。
<houge> eexpress: 嗯，5美元
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神，求拯救
<eexpress> 哦。你厉害。
<stardiviner> 看来我从vim转emacs还是蛮顺利的
<eexpress> maplebeats: .. 转pl，就得救了。
<BluebirdShao> stardiviner: 好多操作习惯都改了
<houge> eexpress: 还好是5美元，要是10美元我的心情就不是现在这么坦荡了。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我失去动力和方向了，和破pl没关系
<eexpress> houge: 可能是显卡驱动有关。不过那场景，都带了物理特性？
<eexpress> maplebeats: 。。那咋呢
<houge> eexpress: 这个具体的我就没有关注了。
<eexpress> houge: 下次还是买场景漂亮，慢慢玩的算了。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 别人的心思我想不明白啊，唉
<eexpress> 或者有枪榴弹那种抛物型技校的fps houge
<eexpress> maplebeats: 你脸皮厚点。别人的心思别管。 lol
<eexpress> command and comquer maplebeats 玩过没。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 要多厚
<eexpress> conquer?
<maplebeats> eexpress: 这是什么玩意
<eexpress> 比显示器厚点。
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> nnnnd C&C 啊
<houge> eexpress: 嗯嗯，前者比方说Bastion，后者可以考虑Rockhard
<maplebeats> eexpress: 怎么下载，怎么装
<eexpress> Rockhard? 我去看看
<eexpress> 没找到视频
<houge> eexpress: 嗯，是Unity 3D的游戏引擎，不过如果EE兄有PS3的话更好，pc+mac+linux版的19美元，PS3版就便宜了
<houge> 墙外的可以么？
<eexpress> youtube没搜索到
<houge> 可能我拼写错了，>_<
<maplebeats> eexpress: C&C是网页游戏么？
<eexpress> maplebeats: 不是要你玩游戏，是要你“征服”
<eexpress> 命令与征服
<maplebeats> eexpress: 有什么区别
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> houge: 你那2个妹子，分给 maplebeats一个，让他实习。 lol
<maplebeats> eexpress: ...
<maplebeats> eexpress: 瞎操心
<houge> eexpress: 是rochard
<eexpress> 啥。你不是猜不的别人的心思嘛。
<eexpress> houge: o
<houge> eexpress: 这个好办
<eexpress> houge: 比较有趣哦。
<eexpress> 激光瞄准的。弹道。
<houge> eexpress: 嗯，是啊，而且不暴力，非常有爱
<houge> 就是没有中文，不过可以培养下鸟语能力
<houge> 属于解谜类型
<eexpress> 完蛋，完全听力测试啊。
<houge> 差不多……
<eexpress> @@ 看了后，觉得困难。 lol
<maplebeats> eexpress: 有没有什么简单的，有中文的，l好玩的，linux下能运行的，游戏呃
<eexpress> maplebeats: etqw
<maplebeats> eexpress: 哦，还有个要求忘了。。。不用下载直接可以玩的
<houge> maplebeats: Trine
<houge> 算我没说
<houge> :P
<maplebeats> houge: trine烧我机子
<houge> 也倒是
<maplebeats> houge: 而且还有全屏bug
<eexpress> maplebeats: .. quake3 web 版本
<houge> 试试Bastion
<maplebeats> 可恶的shank居然用bumblebee启动不了
<eexpress> 我这bumblebee，重来没启动过
<eexpress> 本机都没安装。lol
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我到是经常用，玩WOW什么的，没压力
<eexpress> 魔兽2以后的魔兽，就不叫游戏了。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 那叫什么
<eexpress> 叫瞎搞
<maplebeats> eexpress: 哪里瞎搞了，挺成功的。。。
<eexpress> 成功，是因为国内的，很少玩过2
<eexpress> 魔兽是因为2代，才获奖的。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 无所谓了～～我现在纠结的是我到底该怎么办
<eexpress> 啥事情嘛。又不说。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 在没有确定会被甩的情况，先甩掉对方？
<eexpress> 先conquer 再说
<jusss> 求解二元一次方程
<jusss> 594x+1100y=3360
<jusss> 657x+1119y=3757
<maplebeats> jusss: 自己解
<jusss> 求解x和y
<jusss> maplebeats: 没计算器...
<maplebeats> jusss: 笔算啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 你帮忙算下吧
<lainme> ……
<maplebeats> jusss: 我小学没毕业，不会解。。。
<jusss> lainme: 用fortran帮我算下
<maplebeats> lainme: 囡囡帮算下？
<lainme> jusss: 用google就行了
<lainme> 自己算
<jusss> lainme: 宿舍断网了，手机在上这
<jusss> maplebeats: 百度应该有这种方程插件，你算下
<jusss> maplebeats1: 算出来y为负数....
<maplebeats> jusss: 呃。。。刚刚启动WOW死机了
<ofan> 没人？
<abine1> O
<abine1> 好困
<kk>  06:04
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-08
<imtxc_> 早
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • pidgin插件只能用c写吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394951 请教大神. python可以写pidgin的插件吗？ 要实现一个pidgin chat bot 难度如何？ 新手......求关照 统计信息: 发表于 由 cat9999 — 2012-12-08 5:20
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助：华为Mediapad10安装ubuntu，ubuntu.sh问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394952 Code: app_130@android:/ $ su app_130@android:/sdcard/ubuntu # sh ubuntu.sh mount: mounting /dev/block/loop255 on /data/local/mnt failed: No such device mount: mounting devpts on /data/local/mnt/dev/pts failed: No such file or director …
<imtxc> bye_bye: 早
<mapleray> ?
<mapleray> hello
<kk> mapleray, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<mapleray> This is my first time to use IRC
<mapleray> O(∩_∩)O哈！
<mapleray> 从论坛跟来的
<migowei> 大家好，测试
<kk> migowei, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<imtxc> maxupeng: 欢迎
<migowei> 哈哈
<imtxc> 擦 跑路了
<maxupeng> imtxc: 来了，刚刚pidgin界面挂掉了
<imtxc> maxupeng: 我是说名字跟你像基友的那个 mapleray
<maxupeng> imtxc：在哪啊，求发展
<maxupeng> mapleray：hi，在不？
<imtxc> maxupeng: 不知道啊，他不是跑路了么，下次来了你找他
<maxupeng> imtxc:哈哈
<maxupeng> 周六了，不知道干嘛，悲惨
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • mysql怎么设置用户不能改数据库的密码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394956 教学用的数据库，八年级的学生共用 使用 phpmyadmin 直接登录，学一些基本的 现在已设置好不能删除数据表 但是密码还是可以更改 请教如何设置不能改密码 越详细越好，mysql 不太熟悉 统 …
<mapleray> Is  somebody till here?
<mapleray> I'm a newer
<Sandylaw> :-D
<mapleray> hello
<mapleray> ~~
<kk> mapleray, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<mapleray> How to communicate by IRC?
<mapleray> Just feel so cool abut this ~~~
<mapleray> about
<Sandylaw> pidgin就可以
<mapleray> 暂时用的chatzilla
<mapleray> 请问还有其他的你们常去的频道么？想去看看~
<Sandylaw> #archlinux-cn
<Sandylaw> 或者加 gtalk ubuntu@erhandsome.org
<mapleray> 嗯嗯
<Sandylaw> pidgin-lwqq老死啊
<mapleray> thanks
<mapleray> 很久没用过了
<freeflying> pityonline: 你的mba买的行货？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 修改了一下sources.list之后出现“更新信息已过时。这可能是由于网络问题或软件仓库已不可用” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394958 lz原来的sources.list有清华源，网易源，上交源，骨头源，ubuntu官方源，cn99源。 后来发现更新时总是有“提前释放的更新”，但 …
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • New E17 Release: BETA http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394959 After over a decade of development, E17 has finally reached beta status. Big thanks to everyone who helped it to get this far. Changelog: Translation updates Solaris build fixes Improved performance during secure deletion Various small memory leaks plugged Keyboard config now sup …
<nopcall> 我的笔记本插耳机了外音还是响。。这是怎么回事？ 我用的是gentoo是不是内核配置的问题呢
<\rs> nopcall: alsa-mixer 設置 Auto-Mute
<nopcall> \rs: 啊。。是这个啊。我还以为是节省电而自动静音呢。我才弄成了取消了
<pityonline> freeflying: 是的，在亚马逊买的，当时 8099
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 我vpn停了？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 如何绕开UEFI安全引导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394971 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=69319&fromuid=65210 随着计算机UEFI安全引导的启用，Windows 8之外的操作系统用户一定想知道如何绕开它。DistroWatch网站的Jesse Smith在这里讲解了他是如何做的。Linux …
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • nload里面的ttl是什么的缩写? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394976 nload里面的ttl是什么的缩写? 意思应该是总流量, 想知道是什么的缩写? ttl.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 centerpoint — 2012-12-08 14:32
<worm> 话说在这上面回答kk的问题kk会转发到论坛上吗？
<bye_bye> worm: 不会.
<ofan> me
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一会我看看
<\rs> ofan: 用global? http://www.gnu.org/software/global/global.html
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: GNU GLOBAL source code tagging system
<ofan> \rs: nope
<sikao_lfs> 使用python终端启动火狐浏览器,    能否让python继续监控火狐浏览器上传下达的数据,并以火狐浏览器新开页面的方式,伪造某些链接发送给服务器端一些信息.......................我想偷懒.把工作自动话.....大家有啥好的提示没?
<sikao_lfs> 相关的数据有    cookies信息,  以及一些JavaScript.
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 过期了
<\rs> sikao_lfs: 研究 pyxpcom 吧
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 还不如用js
<\rs> sikao_lfs: 自動的話建議用 phantomjs
<ofan> \rs: +1
<qiao1> bye_bye: 你丫到学校了？
<bye_bye> qiao: 早到了.
<bye_bye> \rs: 你用global了?
<\rs> bye_bye: en
<imtxc_> test
<kk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<bye_bye> \rs: 我看它的 input completion 那里打得是Y, 支持输入补全?
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛，给apple开了ticket
<MeaCu1pa> 丫那么多年以后突然把我apple id踢回大陆
<\rs> bye_bye: 你是說 -c, --completion [prefix]
<bye_bye> \rs: 我是看得功能对比. 和其他工具比, 他多了输入补全功能.
<\rs> bye_bye: 什麼功能？
<bye_bye> \rs: 我擦, gtags.el... 900行...
<bye_bye> \rs: http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/view/Project+opengrok/
<kk> bye_bye wakaka, ⇪ Project OpenGrok
<bye_bye> kk: 你老wakaka干嘛...
<\rs> bye_bye: 看上去不錯誒，實際怎麼樣？
<ofan> 这东西只要跟编辑器集成不好就没什么用
<bye_bye> \rs: 我也是刚看到, 刚刚开始往emacs里面添加, 不知道可以不.
<bye_bye> \rs: clang补全有点儿慢的说.
<ofan> bye_bye: 估计是因为elisp慢
<bye_bye> ofan: 那个实现就不好. 先保存当前编辑的文件, 然后交给clang来补全, 再返回补全结果.
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 以前要看信用卡的发行地的，现在不用提供信用卡了，app store还管id是哪里的？
<ofan> \rs: 那个global跟vim集成怎么样
<bye_bye> ofan: 但是你的文件是很早之前打开的, 缓存到内存了, 频繁的保存, 估计很影响性能. .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于mac安装Ubuntu的问题！！急！！请大神帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394979 因为学校的学习缘故，所以需要在ubuntu下。我用的mc723，在光驱位安装了一个硬盘，即现在拥有两个硬盘。现在本子上有两个系统，一个是macosx，一个win8.这个两个系统装在了主硬 …
<ofan> bye_bye: 估计不是
<ofan> 就是脚本慢
<bye_bye> ofan: 为啥? 你每输入一个字母, 就保存一次...
<bye_bye> ofan: 难道不会慢?
<MeaCu1pa> 以前大陆信用卡可以香港的，现在可能不行应为香港有音像卖了
<\rs> ofan: 有 :Gtags 和 cscope 差不多，還可以僞裝成 cscope cscopeprg=gtags-cscope
<ofan> vimscript也慢，提供的补全接口有限，不能缓存补全结果，每次输入.，都要重新建立索引
<MeaCu1pa> 但是我多年香港买的东西 不能就此烂掉啊
<ofan> neocomplcache就自己弄了缓存
<bye_bye> ofan: vim能缓存的吧.
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦.
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: 你停我vpn啦，急啥...
<ofan> 而且要建立一个1w个选项的补全列表并显示，脚本不行
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 我还没开脚本自动停呢，过期好几天才手动停的
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: Apple 至少要让我能访问自己以前买的东西
<MeaCu1pa> 那我怎么密码错
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 你把store改成香港就被踢回去？
<MeaCu1pa> 嗯，付款方式不valid
<MeaCu1pa> 砸过几百刀了，如今不valid尼玛
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 真壕
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 当然不valid，但是你可以把信用卡取消掉吧
<bye_bye> \rs
<bye_bye> \rs: 真大....
<bye_bye> \rs: 那个索引文件....
 * bye_bye 
 * bye_bye 要换16g内存了...
<\rs> ofan: bye_bye: global 增量更新比 cscope 快很多
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦，我没香港信用卡，大陆卡以前valid的
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, 我看到增量更新了. 其实我最想要看它的补全效果.
<ofan> \rs: 多少代码？
<bye_bye> ~/linux-git(master ✔) l -h G*
<bye_bye> -rw-r--r-- 1 madper users 6.9M Dec  8 15:40 GPATH
<bye_bye> -rw-r--r-- 1 madper users 256M Dec  8 15:40 GRTAGS
<bye_bye> -rw-r--r-- 1 madper users 101M Dec  8 15:40 GTAGS
<ofan> 还打对勾………
<bye_bye> ofan: psh自带的.
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 那你只能先取消那个信用卡才能登录香港app store了。或者用中国信用卡转到中国app store去
<ofan> bye_bye: 内核不依赖其他库
<bye_bye> ofan: 恩, 是呀.
<bye_bye> ofan: 但是. 真大....
<ofan> 一般补全工具对库/package处理太弱了
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 只要是同一个id，在香港买过的在别的app store也算的，如果都有同样的应用的话
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 不合理 哪怕他改term,  也要补偿我，大陆很多app没的
<ofan> bye_bye: 你这包含了git记录？
<bye_bye> of
<bye_bye> ofan: 啥记录? 就是三个索引文件呀....
<bye_bye> ofan: 难道gtag索引的时候会索引git的histroy? 不会吧....
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 那你只好去香港开个户办个那边的信用卡了。。。
<ofan> bye_bye: 哦 我以为是代码
<bye_bye> ofan: 三个索引文件.... 真大...
<ofan> 没压缩
 * bye_bye 没看过cscope的索引文件多大... 看看去....
<MeaCu1pa> 反正这十年以来，感觉中国信用卡地位降低了，限制越来越多
<bye_bye> ofan: ~/linux-git(master ✔) l -h cscope*
<bye_bye> -rw-r--r-- 1 madper users 973K Oct 26 10:44 cscope.files
<bye_bye> -rw-r--r-- 1 madper users 303M Dec  8 15:47 cscope.out
<ofan> 还是用syntatic好，针对不同语言补全
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 凭啥...以前能用现在不行，就要有补偿，我的digital 资产不容侵犯
<ofan> bye_bye: 基本上没用过吃市场哦配额…
<ofan> cscope
<bye_bye> of
<bye_bye> ofan: 真大.. 比代码本身还大...
<ofan> bye_bye: 你除了“真大”不会说点别的？
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 大佬在搞什么
<bye_bye> ofan: 呕饭.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: http://www.gnu.org/software/global/globaldoc.html#SEC6
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ t: GNU GLOBAL source code tag system
<ofan> bye_bye: 渣渣
<ofan> bye_bye: 你在哪，广州？
<bye_bye> ofan: .
<imtxc_> bye_bye: global?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 恩.
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 坦白说如果不需要买房买车，信用机录就没多大用，坏掉就坏掉
<imtxc_> ofan: 大佬，请教一下你的vps上是用什么做的SSH代理服务器啊？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: opensshd  估计是.
<ofan> imtxc_: openssh
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 那是我国，这不是一回事
<imtxc_> MeaCu1pa: 国外查不到在国内的信用记录吧？
<MeaCu1pa> 查不到
<ofan> 这是ssh本身的功能
 * adam8157 困死了, 等会儿去海底捞排队...
<MeaCu1pa> 国内很落后
<bye_bye> adam8157: 壕... 我吃不起....
 * adam8157 卖一个Skype Premium包年套餐, 300软妹币, 多人视频, 美加无限打!
<adam8157> bye_bye: 天冷适合吃火锅
<ofan> adam8157: 30卖不卖
<bye_bye> adam8157: 今天广州21度, 中午太阳暴晒...
<adam8157> ofan: ...30$ 还是 欧
<piggybox> MeaCu1pa: 我的意思是这大概能说明国内信用卡为何地位低，因为信用记录不被重视
<adam8157> bye_bye: 羡慕, 我现在很冷
<ofan> adam8157: rmb
<adam8157> ofan: 你给我退散
<bye_bye> adam8157: 暖气不给力?
<adam8157> bye_bye: 相当不给力
<adam8157> bye_bye: 老房子
<ofan> adam8157: 谁没事打美加
<bye_bye> adam8157: 哦, 自己买个电暖器? 我在广州都买了...
<MeaCu1pa> piggybox: 这没关系两码事，国内卡不待见是知识产权问题
<ofan> google打美加都免费
<adam8157> ofan: 美加那个是附送的, 买这的人都是因为多人视频
<ofan> google hangout就多人视频
<adam8157> ofan: 反正淘宝上有人卖有人买
<ofan> 那直接放淘宝
<adam8157> ofan: en, 挂着呢
<ofan> 无聊中求推荐片子看
<bye_bye> ofan: 我唾弃你的坟墓.
<ofan> bye_bye: 我也唾弃你的坟墓
<bye_bye> ofan: 电影. 你个sb
<ofan> bye_bye: 国产？
<bye_bye> ofan: 不是, 外国的. 忘了哪个国家得了.
<ofan> bye_bye: 名字这么烂肯定不好看
<ofan> Rating: 5.8/10
<ofan> bye_bye: 垃圾电影你也看
<bye_bye> ofan: ...
<bye_bye> ofan: 很有名的.
<ofan> 十大禁片《我唾棄你的墳墓》再上映女主角慘遭強姦。。。
<ofan> bye_bye: 你就看这么萎缩的电影
<imtxc_> /////////////////////////////
<bye_bye> ofan: 我没看过.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: ofan .........猥琐
<ofan> bye_bye: 你个渣渣
<ofan> bye_bye: 2010年的？
<bye_bye> ofan: 不是吧, 更早一些吧
<reedos> 这是什么目录以及文件名格式》   “*~/.bashrc*”
<ofan> 貌似2010年的那个看过
<bye_bye> reedos: 备份文件.
<bye_bye> reedos: 看着不爽就删了吧
<bye_bye> reedos: 放到你的.bashrc里面就行了.
<reedos> 其中的两个＊杀意思
<reedos> ＊＊相当于“”
<reedos> 是么
<bye_bye> reedos: 不是. *就是*.
<reedos> 貌似没有.bashrc
<reedos> 找到了
<reedos> 谢谢
<bye_bye> reedos: ls -a | grep bash
<ofan> 冰与火之歌好看
<bye_bye> ofan: 想用qvod...
<ofan> 准备看原版小说
<reedos> 但是还是不明白为啥不写.bashrc文件，而是说＊.bashrc*文件呢
<reedos> ？
<ofan> reedos: 因为蛋疼
<reedos> 哈哈
<reedos> 如何才能单独给一个人发消息
<ofan> reedos: /me
<reedos> ？？
<bye_bye> reedos: 输入名字, +一个":" 然后空格, 然后说话
<reedos>  我用“／ofan  受到了么”，杀也不现实
<ofan> reedos: 你悟性太差了
<reedos> bye_bye: 谢谢
<reedos> bye_bye: 是这样么
<bye_bye> reedos: 对. tab可以自动补全.
<reedos> bye_bye:  这个信息只有你受到么
<bye_bye> reedos: 所有人都能看到.
<bye_bye> reedos: 但是只有我会收到提示.
<reedos> 哦，
<reedos> bye_bye,  hah
<imtxc_> .
<reedos> scim：状态 僵死，啥意思
<bye_bye> reedos: 结束但是还没有被分离.
<Sandylaw> 我虚拟机了个xp
<Sandylaw> 结果摄像头图像是倒置的，网上没找到解决办法
<Sandylaw> 笔记本明基r47
<bye_bye> Sandylaw: 倒过来用笔记本.
<Sandylaw> :-(
<roylez_> GNUdog: 鸡狗
<worm> GNU不是念“牛”的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 革奴。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个 G 应该是发音的。
<worm> UbuntuTalk: 但是那个G确实不发音……
<worm> 我查了字典了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你查的是 gnu 吧？ GNU 是个缩写，有自己的读音的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: GNU - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “GNU Listen/ɡənuː/ is a Unix-like computer operating system developed by the GNU Project. ”
<huntxu> worm: 單獨做單詞的時候是不發音，只讀[nu:]
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 安装mysql时出现这样的错误，请问如何解决~？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394983 用命令 sudo apt-get install mysql-server 要求设置2次root密码后 就出现这样的错误~求解............ After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.2) ...  …
<huntxu> worm: 特指gnu的話是讀[genu:]的
<worm> 好复杂……
<worm> 最讨厌这种东西了……
<huntxu> 這個和gnome一樣的
<huntxu> worm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Project
<kk> huntxu ⇪ t: GNU Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<worm> 我一直把那东西念成Nome.
<huntxu> worm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome
<kk> huntxu ⇪ t: GNOME - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<huntxu> 注意大小寫 = =
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子
<huntxu> roylez_: 我要whipper
<huntxu> roylez_: 能運行的版本!
<roylez_> huntxu: 给你发过了
<roylez_> huntxu: 也能运行
<roylez_> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> huntxu: 洁癖渣，你就装个豌豆荚会死啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 弄完了 whipper 卸了就好
<huntxu> roylez_: 拒絕
<roylez_> huntxu: 那你继续等，我看看玩得怎么样了
<huntxu> ...
<roylez_> huntxu: 我现在才玩了300小时，有人玩了3000+....
<huntxu> 300小時。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋 http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-572150-1-3.html
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 原价转THINKPAD X230 全新未开封 全球联保一年 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的笔记本被人卖了
<ofan> kk: http://www.xxx.com
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez_ nexus 4 16G $349
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<AK_47> kk
<AK_47> kk
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求help贴：关于从网络硬盘上下载数据 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394985 在UBUNTU下，从网络硬盘下载大文件： 1.3m／秒 在WIN7下，速度为10M左右／秒 局域网，网络硬盘是WD MYBOOKLIVE 为什么？ 求大鸟帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hcnhjxox — 2012-12-08 17:06
<sikao_lfs> ofan:  \rs  谢谢2位,今天突然断网,刚看了历史记录,感谢2位的提示.   呵呵  !  没法子官僚主义的公司里  帕金森定律   部门之间相互制造工作.....只好请自动化来代替人工了.
<ofan> sikao_lfs: py也有库，比如machinize
<ofan> sikao_lfs: *mechanize
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 我深刻感受到http协议的方便之处.一个链接结束后,可以关闭.继续下一个.工作方便多了.....估计未来又能挽回我一周大概1个小时的时间!
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 以前还没朝这个方向想.但是没想到做起来还是非常容易的. python几句话的事.....有时候觉得网络爬虫们太幸福了...当然是这种帕金森定律起作用的地方.
<freeayu> 明天北京有什么技术类的活动吗
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 因为爬虫被人做烂了，所以有了各种工具
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 应该感谢前人开荒开的好
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 虽然你们这么说.但是很可悲,我看到的6个县的队伍,没有一个搞网络爬虫的....可惜我不能扩散,否则的话,有人见我太闲有意见,会乱嚼舌头的.
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 是啊.感谢自由运动的前辈,感谢python,感谢所有为程序奉献的人.
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 看你写什么样的爬虫，深度挖掘的还是很难写的
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 以工作量为标准本身就有问题，应该看工作效率
<sikao_lfs> ofan:不用太深入.很多东西本身就是部门之间相互制造的工作.更多的项目 其实是骗钱的,粗工乱造的.   我刚刚还弄过一个游戏....简直跟我们公司的软件一样角色....      不过感谢他们,因为他们这么高,我们也能偷懒容易些.
<\rs> 一個鏈接後結束影響傳輸速率，所以有 keepalive
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 放心,30多岁的人.不会这么乱说的.毕竟官僚对官僚的方法.这是正常的.
<ofan> http 2.0可能没那么简单了，支持多路复用
<sikao_lfs> 希望吧,走一步算一步.
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 睡觉
<mugebjgd> ofan: 擦 你也夜猫子啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的kindle估计找不到了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 日的
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 叫你丫的用敌国货
<mugebjgd> roylez: 哈哈
<cfy> ......
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 而且你居然不给你的kindle配手机
<cfy> 主席不也用kindle么。。。。
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我那是买给别人的 我自己用sony
<roylez_> cfy: 推荐一个片子吧
<cfy> 主席还ruby....
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我不用kindle 垃圾 连pdf都不支持
<roylez_> cfy: 日本是友邦啊
<cfy> mugebjgd: 支持好麻
<mugebjgd> cfy: 需要转换
<roylez_> mugebjgd: pdf就是打印出来看的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 节哀
<cfy> roylez_: Premium Rush
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没关系了 让他们慢慢找
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 劳资拿软妹币直接去亚马逊买书，毫无压力
<cfy> mugebjgd: 为啥我这里可以直接看？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 有钱人
<mugebjgd> cfy: 不知道 我看的广告上说必须转换
<roylez_> cfy: 赛车片？这名字看着就没兴趣啊
<cfy> 壕主席。。。。
<cfy> mugebjgd: 这还是广告么。。。
<ofan> 有没有txt转pdf的？自动排版
<cfy> roylez_: 不是阿。。。。不是赛车呢。。。。。
<cfy> ofan: latexpdf
<mugebjgd> ofan: 直接打印pdf就行了
<cfy> pdflatex
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我想弄得好看点
<roylez_> cfy: 海盗湾上除了嗲中嗲就这premium rush，都懒得看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 明天去outback
<ofan> 自动高点背景色什么的
<cfy> roylez_: 生化危机5
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你肿母还不睡觉
<roylez_> cfy: 看了，渣
<ofan> mugebjgd: 等你一起睡
<cfy> roylez_: ....没说不炸阿
<roylez_> cfy: Mila都老了，下垂
<mugebjgd> ofan: 来吧
<cfy> roylez_: 透视？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我裸睡 搂着你
<roylez_> cfy: 僵尸现在都狂奔的，太操蛋了
<qiao> hello all
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没羞没骚的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哈哈哈哈害
<cfy> roylez_: 是这样
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我14飞 你还不来看我
<qiao> 哪位的系统是 fedora 17 ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 14日
<roylez_> cfy: 居然是李冰冰烟的Ada Wong....
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对了 我受不了xubuntu 用回arch了
<cfy> roylez_: 你不是看过么。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 渣
<roylez_> cfy: 看过啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我考试
<mugebjgd> ofan: 考什么试啊
<qiao> bye_bye: gao mo ne
<roylez_> cfy: 不认识李冰冰这种渣演员，搜了一把才知道是她
<mugebjgd> ofan: 过来和我一起去see world 哥哥和你一起睡
<bye_bye> qiao: 啥都没做..
<cfy> roylez_: 高级。。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你老婆来没
<mugebjgd> ofan: 她不愿意来
<bye_bye> cfy: 大湿.
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那没意思
<roylez_> cfy: 开始下跑热缪没
<mugebjgd> ofan: 她大着肚子来什么
<roylez_> cfy: premium rush
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你说你都要当爹了还这么风骚
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那是 搞基还是要继续的
<cfy> roylez_: 什么？
<roylez_> cfy: 开始下 premium rush
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<mugebjgd> roylez: 下载什么啊
<mugebjgd> roylez: 直接pps
<roylez_> mugebjgd: pps的片子太老了，我找不到可看的了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 要圣诞在这，能包机票住宿吃饭的话还是可以考虑的
<mugebjgd> roylez: linux的版本有新片子
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我们老板就是这么说的
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 扯球蛋呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我老婆不愿意
<apu5800k> 大家都在用什么GTD工具呢》》？
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 你老爸说的也没用啊
<mugebjgd> roylez: ？
<roylez_> mugebjgd: $ <     mugebjgd > ofan: 我们老板就是这么说的
<apu5800k> cherrot: 你好
<mugebjgd> ofan: 公司给我们报销hotel 车费 机票
<apu5800k> 吃饭了吗
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我老婆不愿意
<apu5800k> 哇
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我说包我的
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉的，你来了
<mugebjgd> 哦饭
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你老板请我去吗
<apu5800k> mugebjgd: 你老婆怕你在外面乱来
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你是女的 我就包你
<apu5800k> 所以不愿意
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我可以带以女的
<mugebjgd> apu5800k: 你傻吧
<cherrot> apu5800k, hello
<mugebjgd> ofan: 别告诉我凤姐
<cherrot> roylez_, 啥叫切肉的。。
<roylez_> cherrot: che rro t
<apu5800k> cherrot:
<ofan> mugebjgd: 点名要凤姐？
<apu5800k> 车
<ofan> 那比较难办的
<mugebjgd> ofan: .......
<apu5800k> rrot
<apu5800k> mugebjgd: 你好重口味
<apu5800k> 居然点名要凤姐
<cherrot> roylez_,  。。。 肉篮子。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 睡了 你还不睡觉？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没我陪你 你睡不着
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * cherrot ...
<roylez_> cherrot: 又惹城管
<apu5800k> 两个都是成果
<roylez_> cherrot: 有好事没
<cherrot> roylez_, 哟～ 蛋蛋壕不在～
<apu5800k> 两个都是城管
<ofan> mugebjgd: 马上了
<ofan> 弄完电子书就睡
<cherrot> roylez_, :P
<apu5800k> ofan: 别睡了
<roylez> cherrot: 这样行么
 * cherrot ... ssh 了
<apu5800k> 晚上聊通宵
 * cherrot ... 
<roylez_> cherrot: .
<cherrot> roylez_, momo
<apu5800k> 你们那里，明天是周末
<cherrot> roylez_, 城管是最可爱的人
<roylez_> cherrot: 特别是踢人的时候
<cherrot> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 城管  你几十又在这啊
<roylez_> cherrot: 你在北京买房了没？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 你不是在it狼群么？
<cherrot> roylez_, 你没来北京执法 我怎么买得起房
<apu5800k> roylez_: 你去踢球吧
<roylez_> apu5800k: 踢人比较舒畅...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有高手吗，12.10安装tools的时候问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394988 前面一直很顺利，在安装tools的时候 提示什么 内核之类的。一直卡在这，试了好多次了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ing5z — 2012-12-08 18:26
<roylez_> 那bot没有autojoin
<apu5800k> 搞不好，一不小心弄个世界杯冠军回来
<cherrot> roylez_, 咋个xchat不自带个autojoin..
<roylez_> cherrot: 连渣透了的erc都可以啊
<cherrot> roylez_, 没看到 xchat有  而且再公司老断线，也不给我自动检测一下LAG。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 北京，房价多少来着...
<roylez_> cherrot: 抠抠掉线？
<cfy> roylez_: ....那是插件。。。
<cherrot> roylez_, 和我没关系啊。。。反正买不起
<cherrot> roylez_, irc啊 qq那是出奇的稳定。。
<roylez_> cherrot: irc诚实啊，抠抠掉了不告诉你
<cherrot> roylez_, :(
<ofan> roylez_: +1
<roylez_> cherrot: premium rush下完了，看片
<ofan> 开始更新macports
<cfy> roylez_: 这么快？！
<cherrot> roylez_, 一路向西有片源了没
<apu5800k> 一路向北
<Freebuilder_> 向北？败北？
<reedos> apt-get install cheese ,but:E: 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<apu5800k> 奇怪了
<reedos>  apt-get install cheese ,but:E: 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<apu5800k> 我以前同步保存在U1上面的笔记本记录全部不见了
<dwjie> ...
<Freebuilder> 用了平板，这个月电费省了不少，哈哈……
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ＵＢＵＮＴＵ软件中心无法安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394991 请救，我今天准备在ubuntu软件中心安装一个glade开发工具，点击安装后，提示有一个守护进程发生错误，无法安装，具体提示如下：aptdaemon 中似乎有编程错误，该软件用于安装、卸载软 …
<mark958> 问大家个问题，多少人讨厌ubuntu的默认主题？
<mark958> @kk 你直接用apt呢？
<whi5key> :>
<Freebuilder> ubuntu 哪个版本的默认主题〈
<Freebuilder> ？
<mark958> 所有的版本。。。
<mark958> 如果默认的红和黄改成像Fedora一样会适应很多
<mark958> 看到红色、黄色就紧张，老感觉程序错了
<whi5key> :q
 * cherrot 擦 web旋风离线上不了了
<apu5800k> Ubuntu自带的软件中心太渣了
<apu5800k> 还是新立得牛
<apu5800k> cherrot: 用迅雷吧
<cherrot> apu5800k, 没钱。。
 * cherrot 我说咋觉得这么空虚 原来是忘记做饭了
<apu5800k> 你为了那个神马 一路向东   废寝忘食
<apu5800k> 哇
<apu5800k> 终于把tomboy的便笺找回来
<apu5800k> 额
<apu5800k> 还以为也给弄丢了
<imtxc_> mark958: 红色和黄色跟程序错了有啥关系
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 网络号的作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394994 网段的第一个ip和最后一个ip是保留的，最后一个ip表示广播地址，第一个ip则是网络号，网络号可以表示整个网段，但是他是怎么表示整个网络的？还有别的子网要广播给某个子网的话，是把信息传递给那个子网的 …
<roylez_> cfy: cherrot 切肉去了？
<cfy> roylez_: 什么意思?
<nopcall> http://server.zdnet.com.cn/server/2012/1208/2135065.shtml
<kk> nopcall ⇪ ti: 理查德・斯托尔曼指责Ubuntu收集用户信息-操作系统-服务器频道-至顶网
<cherrot> roylez_, http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac492093
<kk> cherrot wakaka, ⇪ 高中就应该要这么欢乐的嘛 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • nautilus菜单项怎么打开？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394998 不好意思新手来问个事情。。。。版块放错的了话还请见谅。。。。不知道该放到什么版块中去。。。 图片不知道怎么插。。。放到附件里面去了，nautilus里面菜单栏不见了，也不知道怎么调出来。。。求 …
<root__> ~_!
<root__> 冒泡。。。
<nanpuyue> 怎么这么冷清？
<freedom> @_@
<freedom> -_-#
<root__> 初次使用irc，多多指教。
<roylez_> cherrot: 小屁孩滚一边去
<cherrot> roylez_, 擦。。。
<nanpuyue> 十堰的？
<StephdeChine> apple: 初次使用IRC请先看 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC ，并输入 /help 与 !help查看帮助信息
<kk> StephdeChine ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<apple> nanpuyue 你咋知道的
<nanpuyue> 太和医院图书馆电子阅览室？
<nanpuyue> 谷歌一下全部出来了。。。
<nanpuyue> 真有趣。。。
<nanpuyue> 没想到这么精确
<apple> nanpuyue 那里可有美眉
<roylez_> cherrot: http://dooloo.info/p/QBj
<nanpuyue> ？
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 嘟噜 | 原来是陌陌的广告
<nanpuyue> 这个ip啊，真是神奇。。。
<apple> exit
<cherrot> roylez_, 靠。。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 日本国的新发明 http://img.ltaaa.com/bbs/forum/201212/05/171232gh6elzl42ew5exol.jpg
<apple> 风格不柰。。。
<apple> 在tty中可以使用中文，还能irc，真是太爽。
<cherrot> roylez_, 好发明！
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac493101
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 哈哈哈，女神瞬间变女吊，基佬吓尿了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<apple> 这下X可以见鬼去了
<freedom> 这个发明省了不少水
<apple> 可惜不是我的制造，拿来的
<roylez_> cherrot: http://dooloo.info/p/QBk
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 嘟噜 | 我也要锻炼身体，然后去咖啡馆打工
<freedom> 穿长裤用这个不是很麻烦
<nanpuyue>  /msg MemoServ send wmfgc IRC cloak request
<jusss> 大家晚上好
<apple> 晚上好 jusss
<jusss> apple: ：）
<nanpuyue> 我在研究怎么隐藏ip。。。
<nanpuyue> 不过我还没有成功。。。
<alvin_rxg> nanpuyue: #freenode => cloak
<apple> 何必 jusss
<jusss> apple: ？
<apple> 何必 nanpuyue
<nanpuyue> 什么意思。。。
<apple> 不好意思 jusss
<jusss> nanpuyue: 去freenode要隐身斗篷
<nanpuyue> 呃~
<nanpuyue> 好复杂的说~
<apple> 又不干坏事 nanpuyue
<jusss> apple: 哦
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你用过ns2吗？
<nanpuyue> 防人之心不可无
<Guest31356> ?
<nanpuyue> 要知道，这里是完全公开的~
<jusss> nanpuyue: 即使你隐藏了ip，op依然能看到你ip
<nanpuyue> 而且，所有的聊天内容都有log。。。
<nanpuyue> op是什么？
 * jusss 有人用过ns2
<apple> 干坏事的不会用国语
 * jusss 吗？
<jusss> 想学习ns2
<pichina> hi
<apple> puppylinux版本的ubuntu，有谁用过？
<kk> pichina, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<apple> pichina: ？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 问个奇怪的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394999 三星的上网本装了ubuntu，但每次开机过后一段时间（一个小时？没仔细观察过） 就会出现一段小音乐 大概2秒，和台式机主板报警是一样的。接着就喀嚓一声，很清脆。像东西被折断一样。 这个是什么 …
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 我把最恶心的一段改造完了
<apple> 可能在windows下用的虚拟机装ub，宿主机可能中毒，才会莫名奇妙的出现声音。
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac492752
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 吉泽明步的催泪 我的梦想就是唱歌 【2340字幕组】 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<hamo> roylez_: av画质
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕
<roylez_> hamo: 直接跳去12分钟看，不错的
<hamo> roylez_: 这个什么葡萄的组合就是一群女优么？
<roylez_> hamo: 对
<hamo> roylez_: 穿上衣服还真认不出来了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席
<jusss> roylez_: 刚看了会虎胆龙威4，里面的人用的装备貌似不错
<roylez_> jusss: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 我说的是那个硅胶键盘
<jusss> roylez_: 我感觉我好像用过硅胶键盘，但想不起来在哪用过
<roylez_> jusss: 假胸？
<jusss> roylez_: ...是键盘不是加兄
<hamo> jusss: 主席心里只有胸
<roylez_> hamo: 你没有心胸
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo 刚吃完回来
<hamo> adam8157 吃啥去了？
<adam8157> hamo: 海底捞
<hamo> adam8157 跟基友？
<adam8157> hamo: 和妹子
<adam8157> hamo: 应该说, 和一个少妇
<jusss> hamo: soga，那我给淫席找个胸图
<hamo> adam8157 少妇...
 * hamo 貌似有料
<ofan> adam8157: 无图无真相
<hamo> adam8157 你少妇？
 * bluezd 什么情况
<hamo> jusss: 越胸越好
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸，我投奔基友了
<bluezd> hamo: 啥意思？
<adam8157> hamo: 朋友刚结婚不久而已
<lei1> 这个聊天室的主题是？
<hamo> bluezd: 有个基友朋友正好有个一居室出租...
<bluezd> hamo: 哦．祝性福
<hamo> adam8157 朋友刚结婚不久，你就跟人家老婆出来吃饭啦？
 * hamo 啧啧壕
<adam8157> hamo: 一居室?
<adam8157> hamo: 女性朋友
 * hamo ...
<jusss> roylez_:  http://dzh.mop.com/whbm/20120911/0/S3l885I2a9074dFF.shtml
<kk> jusss wakaka, ⇪ 柳岩低胸摔倒险走光 柳岩乳神露胸套图【图】_五花八门_大杂烩
<hamo> adam8157 一居
<adam8157> hamo: 这么牛.. 多少钱
<hamo> adam8157 不是一居...是一个居室，就是个卧室
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<adam8157> ..
<adam8157> hamo: 在哪 多少钱
<hamo> adam8157 西二旗
<hamo> adam8157 你不会来的
<adam8157> hamo: 垃圾地方
<hamo> adam8157 ..
<hamo> adam8157 穷啊，市里面太贵了
<hamo> adam8157 住不起啊
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac233745
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 八分钟给你比利般的丰臀 - AcFun弹幕视频网
 * bluezd 今天找房子找的想屎
<hamo> jusss: 你应该给主席发干露露
<ofan> bluezd: just do it
<hamo> bluezd: 哈哈哈
<roylez_> bluezd: 劳资找房子技能快满级了
<bluezd> roylez_: 求秘籍
<roylez_> bluezd: 就不告诉你，气死你
<bluezd> roylez_: ......
<hamo> roylez_: 要有比利般的腹肌么？
<hamo> roylez_: 才能找到好房子？
<roylez_> bluezd: 不要周末去，每天去找中介，每天看1处，比你周末看10处有用
<bluezd> roylez_: 哦，为啥周末不能去
<roylez_> bluezd: 周末找房的多，轮不到你...
<hamo> adam8157 你啥时候找房子？
<roylez_> bluezd: 即使平时下班后去看一处房子，也是好的
<adam8157> hamo: 明年
 * bluezd 哎，愁苦啊
 * bluezd 求包养
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧壕
<roylez_> hamo: 比利腹肌到处都是啊
 * hamo 哎，不开心啊
 * hamo 求包养啊
<roylez_> hamo: 谁会包养蛤蟆啊
<hamo> roylez_: 天鹅
<bluezd> roylez_: 青蛙也许会
<roylez_> hamo: 蛇
<bluezd> hamo: 西二旗，西三旗的房子是不是也挺贵的
<hamo> bluezd: 还好
<hamo> bluezd: 单间大概1300-1500左右吧
<bluezd> hamo: 房间内有隔断吗　？
<hamo> bluezd: 木有
<bluezd> hamo: 那挺好啊，明天去看看
<hamo> bluezd: .
<jusss> roylez_: 那个兄满意不
<roylez_> jusss: 还成吧
<hamo> jusss: 主席喜欢干露露那样的
<jusss> hamo: soga，那干露露的没穿衣服的照片不知淫席喜欢不
<hamo> jusss: 有没传衣服的？
<worm> 黑毛怎么刚刚被踢了一次？
<jusss> hamo: 嗯，当然
<jusss> roylez_: 没穿衣服的干露露要不
<roylez_> jusss: 不要
<jusss> roylez_: 哦
<bye_bye> ... 你们何苦挑衅一个城管呢...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • X window http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395000 一直用命令行 但现在需要用图形界面 输入startX 后报错 这是怎么回事啊？ 难道要自己装x window 哪里能下到呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 0820LL — 2012-12-08 21:08
<roylez_> bye_bye: +1
<hamo> jusss: 有货啊你
<hamo> bye_bye: ..
<hamo> bye_bye: 威武不能屈啊
<jusss> hamo: 当然
<justben> 我新来的
<bye_bye> hamo: 你都献身多年了.... 还在这里立贞节牌坊...
<justben> 大家平时都聊些什么啊，
 * bluezd 求 一路向西
<bye_bye> bluezd: 早.
<hamo> bye_bye: 啥？我又不是你，我守身如玉呢
<bluezd> bye_bye: 早啊，我在找房子，愁苦啊
<jusss> roylez_:  http://dzh.mop.com/whbm/20121203/0/zFOg8FI2b25298F5.shtml
<kk> jusss wakaka, ⇪ 实拍男老师为女模特压腿 几近走光(组图）_五花八门_大杂烩
<hamo> bluezd: 这个你就不要跟高富帅说了
<bye_bye> bluezd: 找房子? 到期了?
<bye_bye> hamo: 恩, 你是想说, 你还有膜?
<bluezd> bye_bye: 恩，高富帅，求请吃切糕
<hamo> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> hamo: 果然gaoji
<hamo> bye_bye: 我也要吃
<bye_bye> bluezd: 我现在穷苦了....
<hamo> bye_bye: 求请吃切糕
<bye_bye> hamo: 切糕是啥?
<bluezd> bye_bye: 莫装，你不天天吃吗
 * bye_bye 最近注销了微薄, 也没咋上网, 啥都不知道了...
<bye_bye> bluezd: 真不知道....
<imtxc_> justben: 主要聊 bye_bye 和 hamo 搞基的事情
<hamo> bye_bye: 你妹纸真不让你上微薄了...
<hamo> imtxc_: 你吃醋啦？
<hamo> imtxc_: 放心， bye_bye 永远是你的
<bye_bye> roylez_: 主席, 看在刚才帮你说话的份上, 借我一分钟op吧.
<imtxc_> hamo: 要是他妹子知道了你，肯定也不让他上irc了
 * bluezd lol
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 城管是有底线的 有节操的
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你说谁?
 * bluezd 要切糕，不要节操
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 。。。。。。
<imtxc_> 危险啊
 * imtxc_ |||||
<roylez_> imtxc_ hamo bye_bye 谁帮我下这个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac233745
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 八分钟给你比利般的丰臀 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> acfun的用 video download helper 居然抓不到了
<bye_bye> roylez_: 正在下载.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: ……
<bye_bye> roylez_: 发哪里?
<hamo> roylez_: avfan是NB网站呢
<roylez_> bye_bye: 怎么下的？
 * hamo 要要要，要切糕
<bye_bye> roylez_: fx的插件喽.
<roylez_> bye_bye: 哪个插件？
<bye_bye> roylez_: netvideohunter
<bye_bye> roylez_: 这个插件从不失手.
<bye_bye> roylez_: 小气席可以试试看.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 那个插件有时候会把视频分成好几段啊
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 他都给你了1秒钟的帽子了，你没抓住时机
<roylez_> bye_bye: 不错
<bye_bye> roylez_: 帽子.
 * hamo 渣席是秒设族
<imtxc_> ………………
<hamo> roylez_: 秒设席
<imtxc_> 妙哥
<hamo> cherrot: 哟哟哟，ipv6啦，回学校了？
<cherrot> hamo, 是比没有啊  gogoc
<roylez_> bye_bye: 下载的不全
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 现在不是快寒假了吗，你怎么又去学校了啊
<bye_bye> roylez_: 因为视频网站都是把视频分段了呀..
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 恩.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 过年就呆学校了？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 肯定不行...
 * bye_bye 十点了. 走了
<imtxc_> -------
<roylez_> bye_bye: downloadhelper下载的每次都是整的，只不过这次抓不到了
<roylez_> bye_bye: 直接去youtube找了
<bye_bye> roylez_: 恩, 直接去u2b吧, 那个靠谱.
<imtxc_> jyfl987: hi
<roylez_> bye_bye: youtube + downloadhelper从来没让我失望过
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 哈
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 那个单手键盘, 折合rmb多少来的? 上次你给我推荐的那个
<popolon> 大家好。有没有人可以翻译mypaint？
<bye_bye> roylez_: 那也得youtube给力才行呀...
<jyfl987> 如何给openwrt设置 写点规则 限制某个mac的速度 带宽什么的
<jyfl987> bye_bye: frogpad?
<imtxc_> 单手键盘？
<popolon> 因为我开始，但是我写的中文写的不太好。
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 右手干什么？
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 恩.
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 貌似700
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 吃饭.
<imtxc_> 吃饭啊
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 略贵. 要是2/3百就直接入手玩玩了.
<popolon> mypaint是一个绘画的软件
<hamo> imtxc_: 你知道的太多了
<jyfl987> 刚从家里飞过来 家里真冷
<popolon> => apt-get install mypaint
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 有其他便宜的
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 还得好用呀....
<roylez_> bye_bye: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-IbQoVZbVs
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 我觉得还是练习一般键盘的单手布局比较好 这样到哪里都可以用
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ YouTube - 8 min buns - butt workout
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 还得容易买到才行...
<popolon> 已经有繁体翻译，但是简体只有一点点翻译
<jyfl987> bye_bye: dvoak好像有单手布局
<bye_bye> roylez_: 这都能被你找到....
<bye_bye> popolon: 繁体转换简体是可以不损失语义的.
 * hamo 碎叫了...
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 那个键盘熟悉起来也不容易吧
<roylez_> bye_bye: 换插件了，还是原来那个好
<bye_bye> roylez_: 恩, 好吧...
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 恩, 我去找找. 不过不容易买到.
<jyfl987> roylez 你会不会qos?
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不会
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不过应该没难度
<popolon> bye_bye, 你认识一个自动翻译软件吗？
<jyfl987> roylez 我想给我隔壁那人的mac限下 tnnd 一泡妞了 就老用迅雷 我们这都20M了 还下载有啥意思
<worm> jyfl987: 或许ping爆它？ sudo ping -f xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<bye_bye> worm: 一个人单独的ping, 是ping不爆的.
<worm> 我ping的是Broadcast 呵呵
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 路由是我的 :]
<jyfl987> 我是可以给他断线的 不过大家面子上不好看
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 你给他的mac分配固定的IP，然后给ip限速嘛
<bye_bye> popolon: iconv
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 不知道怎么写那脚本 web界面没限速菜单
<worm> 有物理接触权就一切都好办了
<imtxc_> jyfl987: 这么高级啊，我没用过那个
<popolon> iconv是encoding的东西吗？
<popolon> bye_bye, 谢谢你，找到
<popolon> $ iconv traditional_chinese_input.txt -f utf8 -t big5 | iconv -f big5 -t gb2312 | iconv -f gb2312 -t utf8 -o simplified_chinese_output.txt
<popolon>  ^  ^
<woju> jyfl987: 试试tcpnice
<jyfl987> woju: 你确定openwrt带这个？
<woju> jyfl987: 我不知道openwrt是什么
<woju> jyfl987: 不过在局域网用tcpnice可能有效，你试试就知道了
<woju> jyfl987: ubuntu下有
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-81494-1-1.html
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ HG255D 0508 请教OPENWRT怎么，根据MAC限制内网用户访问外网 - OPENWRT专版 - 恩山WIFI论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<jyfl987> roylez 还是贵摸有实力啊
<roylez_> jyfl987: 随便搜一把就到手了
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你就懒得搜
<jyfl987> roylez 额 你这跟拔网线一样 不好
<abine1> 老板 22时22分09秒
<abine1> 来苹果5袋
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/recipes/guest-wlan
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ Configure a guest WLAN - OpenWrt Wiki
<abine1> 老板:……
<roylez_> jyfl987: wshaper限制速度用的
<jyfl987> roylez 加了个iptable把udp的给做掉
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于mount http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395002 我用的是arch，没有安装桌面环境，之前安装lxdm可以自动挂载U盘什么的。但是我现在没有安装，只装了一个openbox作为桌面。于是看了看wiki，手动mount U盘也行，之前一直是把U盘里的数据cp到arch里没有问题，但是我今天 …
<abine1> 乐乐
<abine1> 在干嘛
<jusss_> 手机和电脑连接的那个usb数据线最大传输速率是多少
<microcosm> 有没有安装过软件中心的Matlab支持包啊
<worm> jusss_: 手机和电脑连接的USB线只是USB2.0而已，最高速度480Mb/s 即 60MB/s
<jusss_> worm: 哦，那也很快了
<worm> 但是手机没那么快啊……
<imtxc_> 睡觉睡觉
<hoxily_> > Time.now
<kk> hoxily_, 2012-12-08 23:49:21 +0800
<qiao> kk: test
<kk> qiao, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<fansxnet> kk: èµ°ä½ 
<kk> fansxnet, 那是哪里？  ㍘ 
<fansxnet> php从json字符串转换对象，把数字字符串解析成了数字。那个前边挂0的消失了。
<cleamoon> 大家知道顾问这个工作怎么样？
<cleamoon> 怎么一到晚上就没人说话了...大家不都是夜猫子吗...
<fivesheep> yo
<cleamoon> hi
<kk> cleamoon, 好.. .  ㍜ 
<ofan> cleamoon: consultant
<cleamoon> ofan, 是的
<cleamoon> linux下有没有专门的照片处理软件？
<ofan> cleamoon: imagemagick
<cleamoon> ofan, 那不是照片处理吧...
<ofan> cleamoon: 那是什么
<cleamoon> ofan, general picture editor
<ofan> cleamoon: gui？
<piggybox> http://www.darktable.org/ ?
<kk> piggybox wakaka, ⇪ darktable | the photo workflow software
<ofan> piggybox: 最近有啥好电影没
<cleamoon> piggybox, 有点像这种，不过这个似乎没什么编辑功能呀
<piggybox> ofan: 不知道，007看过还不错
<piggybox> cleamoon: 编辑用gimp吧
<cleamoon> piggybox, 那个有点高级了...
<ofan> cleamoon: 美图秀秀？
<cleamoon> ofan, 得比那个好点吧...
<ofan> ...真难伺候
<cleamoon> ofan, ......
<ofan> cleamoon: 大少爷
<cleamoon> ofan, 就是想找正合适的呀...不行就只能用gimp了...
<cleamoon> 还是刚才那个话题，顾问这个工作怎么样？
<piggybox> 顾问一般是有几年工作经验的人干的
<ofan> piggybox: 貌似很多年轻的干
<ofan> it顾问。。
<ofan> 貌似挺闲的活
<piggybox> 那也得是聪明人干的，有本事忽悠
<cleamoon> 收入如何呢？
<piggybox> 自己搜一下工作看吧，当然独立的顾问收入不少
<cleamoon> piggybox, 在哪里搜？
<ofan> ...
<kk>  06:27
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-09
<cleamoon> git 显示 error: unknown switch `i' 是什么意思?
<zJh> git是什么东东？
<zJh> 我用wget下载，把它放到后台去了，要怎么了解下载进度呢
<zJh> Anybody？
<roylez_> fg
<imtxc-> 早啊各位亲
<wintrace> Morning
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没干嘛
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 屁股盒
<mugebjgd> ofan: 手呢？
<ofan> 吃鸡翅
<mugebjgd> ofan: .......
<ofan> mugebjgd: 手你妹
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那东西能吃么
<ofan> 擦 你说什么能吃吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我都是天天自己炒菜
<ofan> mugebjgd: 现在懒得做了，而且室友把厨房弄得很恶心，没心情做
<mugebjgd> ofan: 抽他
<mugebjgd> ofan: 让他收拾
<ofan> mugebjgd: 懒得说，我又不是他父母
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你替他父母抽他
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没这义务
<ofan> 以前都是我打扫，基本没见他干过
<roylez_> ofan: 他在床上放了翔？
<ofan> roylez_: ...
<ofan> 他那床单都是黄的...
<leaveboy> exit
<mugebjgd> ofan: 牛逼
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你们没有洗衣机的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有公用
<ofan> 的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 需要花钱？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩
<ofan> 不过洗衣卡共用
<cleamoon> git到底怎么删除东西呀...怎么试都不行...
<roylez_> cleamoon: git rm
<cleamoon> roylez_, 显示error: unknown switch `i'
<roylez_> cleamoon: 不要用什么 git rm -i
<cleamoon> roylez_, 没用...就是会一直显示这个...
<ofan> cleamoon: 你设置alias了吧
<roylez_> cleamoon: 是不是设了zsh的global alias？
<cleamoon> .........难道..........
<cleamoon> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊............就个这个浪费了我4个小时............啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊............
<roylez_> 记住了就是值得的
<cleamoon> roylez_, ......想哭呀......这种教训要用多少时间去换呀......
<roylez_> cleamoon: 没事，相信你会长寿的
<cleamoon> roylez_, ........
<imtxc_> roylez_: 牛席早
<roylez_> imtxc_: 几点了？
<imtxc_> roylez_: 9点啊怎么
<roylez_> imtxc_: 哦，1个半小时在网上瞎逛了
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<archl> roylez_ 主席，原来借书就 7天啊。
<roylez_> archl: 恩，而且一本书只能借一次
<archl> roylez_ 所以。。。麻烦呢。改写书的能力真的好有用——对我来说。
 * archl 想要能一边看，一边写：以前就这个项目及格了，才通过大学英语。
 * archl 只擅长写summary。。。
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mugebjgd> ofan: xfce有没有什么世界时钟啥的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 除了orage
<ofan> 没用过xfce
<mugebjgd> 擦
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 用xfce的是渣渣
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你原来给我推荐过一个在线看视频的网站叫啥来着
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有啥好电影看不
<mugebjgd> roylez: 那用毛？
<mugebjgd> ofan: tweetle?
<roylez_> mugebjgd: awesome
<ofan> roylez_: 求推荐电影
<roylez_> ofan: 笑破铁幕
<mugebjgd> roylez: 10 寸上网本还平铺？
<ofan> roylez_: 国产？
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 越小越平铺
<roylez_> ofan: 米国片
<roylez_> ofan: 1984年的
<mugebjgd> roylez: 用不惯
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 渣
<ofan> mugebjgd: 怎么搜不到了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 就是有很多channel,可以看别人直播的电影，后来不能看了
<ofan> roylez_: 果然重口味
<mugebjgd> ofan: 错了 是veetle
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你用啥看片
<mugebjgd> ofan: chrome
<mugebjgd> ofan: youtube
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 电影哪里看？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 6park
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 重口
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我说正规电影
<mugebjgd> ofan: 6park
<ofan> mugebjgd: ”在线视频“ ？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 新的电影直接和老婆去影院了
<ofan> bt没速度
<archl> 。
<archl> ofan:  去影院吧。反正才 $5一次吧
<ofan> archl: 离得远，没车
<archl> ofan: 找个朋友带你去。
<cfy> archl: 罗杰
<ofan> archl: 没人去电影院...
<ofan> archl: 以为跟你一样都是壕么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你真得学个车本
<mugebjgd> ofan: 在美国混没车不行的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买不起车要本有毛用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我上学的时候就是和你一样的思想
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你上学的时候买车了？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 后来发现很多兼职需要车
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有
<piggybox> ofan: 那也得先学个本
<ofan> 那不就得了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 上班再去学车很累
<ofan> piggybox: 本不得每年换么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 先学个本子
<piggybox> ofan: 那是车牌，不是驾照
<ofan> 感觉还早
<mugebjgd> ofan: 越早越好
<ofan> mugebjgd: 为啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我当时就是没钱 否则早就学了
<piggybox> ofan: 你驾照拿到越早以后开车保险越低
<mugebjgd> ofan: 明白了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我也没钱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那就没办法了 你用mbp的人 还能没钱
<ofan> mugebjgd: 电脑得用好的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 苹果的东西就好了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你果黑，不懂
 * cfy 果粉对果黑只说了一句 "你过黑，不懂" ？
 * cfy 没别的了？
 * piggybox 下星期就有新imac用了
<ofan> cfy: 你丫不也用苹果
<ofan> 这问题都懒得说了，浪费时间
<cfy> ofan: 你记得？
<ofan> 而且我也不是果粉
<ofan> 买mbp就果粉？
<cfy> ofan: 好吧，那你不是。
<ofan> cfy: 你一边玩去，瞎掺和
<cfy> ofan: .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • WINE的后遗症求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395020 前段时间，无聊的时候准备把一些windows下的程序下载下来通过wine来玩玩，wine也装好了，windows下的程序也下载了几个，但实际实用的时候根本用不了。我弄了一个酷我Ｋ歌和迅雷什么的，感觉没啥用，于 …
<imtxc_> ........
<mugebjgd> ofan: 破电脑和苹果电脑的区别 要比有车本和没有车本的区别大了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有可能关系到能不能找到工作
<ofan> mugebjgd: 玩切
<mugebjgd> ofan: 切糕？
<cfy> mugebjgd: 连海外人士也知道切糕了／
<cfy> mugebjgd: 连海外人士也知道切糕了？
<cfy> cc ofan
<ofan> cfy: mugebjgd 一天切200斤
<ofan> 电影下完了
<cfy> mugebjgd: 糕帅富 -> ofan
<mugebjgd> XD
<ofan> cfy: <- 睾摔妇
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<cfy> ofan: safari就是一sb软件。。。cc mugebjgd
<ofan> safari改的跟chrome差不多了
<piggybox> 除了插件少
<ofan> chrome更新太快，偶尔出问题
<microcosm> 我的Ubuntu12.04不能挂载U盘了，“Error creating moint point: No such file or directory”
<frozen_2012> 移除重新来
<frozen_2012> 或者手动
<cfy> 就是opera不支持three fingers tap
<frozen_2012> 你挂载点不在了
<microcosm> frozen_2012:那怎么建立
<frozen_2012> 手动吧。sudo mount /dev/sdcx /mnt
<nanpuyue> 应该是权限问题吧。。。
<frozen_2012> 不知道你原来的目录名称是什么
<microcosm> 就是系统默认的
<nanpuyue> o。。。
<nanpuyue> 你的/mnt还在不在？
<microcosm> 看了，在啊
<nanpuyue> 不对，应该是/media
<nanpuyue> 在不在？
<microcosm> 没有/media
<nanpuyue> 问题就在这儿了。。。
<frozen_2012> 我说的目录名称不是你说的那个。而是/media/你的u盘标签
<nanpuyue> sudo mkdir /media
<nanpuyue> 然后再重新拔插u盘试试~
<nanpuyue> are u ok？
<microcosm> 还真是，谢谢你了
<nanpuyue> 不谢~
<microcosm> yes，OK
<lotutu> 大家好，有没有人知道lfs构建时怎样使配置文件存放位置看起来像是Debian而非RedHat吗？
<lotutu> 比如说网络的配置，我习惯它在/etc/network下面而非 /etc/sysconfig下面
<imtxc_> 帮忙给看看这个路由器怎么样呢 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10114026949&ali_trackid=2%3Amm_14507416_2297358_8935934%3A1355020331_3k7_1646561669&wwlight=cntaobaoroutertech-{10114026949}
<kk> imtxc_ wakaka, ⇪ 华为HG227超中兴H618B可改64M内存Tomato脱机bt下载DDWRT无线中继-淘宝网
<imtxc_> kk: wakaka
<ofan> imtxc_: 内存小了
<ofan> 太小了
<imtxc_> ofan: 不是可以改64么
<kk> imtxc_, 我是一个Saggitarius，你是一个星座。  ㍢ 
<imtxc_> ofan: 打算找个可以刷Mega ddwrt 的，貌似百十元钱的范围内，64M内存是最多的了
<ofan> 64基本什么都干不了
<ofan> bt和电驴吃内存很多
<imtxc_> 额……
<imtxc_> 更大内存的应该会很贵了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【急】新手求助...关于安装ubuntu输入终端sudo命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395023 昨晚我按照老秀才的视频，以及置顶帖来安装ubuntu，我装的是12.1。用并将所有需要的文件复制到C盘下重启。进入ubuntu界面后一时找不到终端，就直接安装ubuntu12.1没有进行输 …
<frozen1> hi there
<kk> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init ! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395025 win7下装ubuntu 然后从win7下把ubuntu的盘格式化了 然后从装ubuntu 报错 kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init ! pid:1,comm: init not tainted G C 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu call trace: 新手别水我 统计信息:  …
 * archl 水。
<ofan> imtxc_: 一分钱一分货
<ofan> imtxc_: 不如买个raspberry pi
<imtxc_> ofan: raspberry pi又不能当无线路由器用啊
<ofan> imtxc_: diy啊
<imtxc_> 还能这样……
<archl> ofan: DIY。没有默认就不好商业成功：求同存异。。。这道理。。。最恶心了。
<ofan> archl: 你自个恶心好了，干嘛跟我说
<archl> ofan: 因为么。我傻。
<eexpress> cfy: oops
<eexpress> anyone alive?
<maplebeats> eexpress: hi
<eexpress> maplebeats: movie?
<maplebeats> eexpress: playing
<eexpress> play girl?
<maplebeats> eexpress: 想这么做
<eexpress> any movie?
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你要做啥啊
<eexpress> 推荐片子嘛
<maplebeats> eexpress: 少年pi呀
<eexpress> 派，都是色情片
<maplebeats> eexpress: ..你看过了？
<eexpress> 片段
<maplebeats> eexpress: 那你说个球啊~.~
<ofan> 求推荐片子
<maplebeats> ofan: 少妇
<ofan> 擦 就没一个正经的
<eexpress> 藕粉
<ofan> maplebeats: 少妇你妹啊，你全家都是少妇
<maplebeats> ofan: 你自己要说求推荐的嘛。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 不要毛片
<maplebeats> ofan: 我可没说是毛片，你自己补脑了
 * maplebeats 嘻嘻
<ofan> 目测是毛片
<ofan> 或者三级片
<eexpress> 手机上居然没有一个贴图的软件
<maplebeats> eexpress: 贴图？贴哪？
<eexpress> 我强大的perl脚本浪费了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 照相贴图嘛
<maplebeats> 上传嘛，有很多软件都可以
<eexpress> 相册分享那种操作方式啊
<nanpuyue> 什么情况？
<maplebeats> eexpress: 不是有么？
<eexpress> 破饭团，啥可以上传的？
<maplebeats> eexpress: dropbox～lol
<eexpress> 这家伙
<eexpress> yunio以前还可以分享
<maplebeats> eexpress: “以前”
<eexpress> 现在的版本，一直上传失败
<maplebeats> eexpress: 去报bug呀
<jusss_> nm和wpa_supplicant冲突吗？
<jusss_> 各位大佬
<imtxc_> NND，稍微可以点的路由器都给淘宝奸商炒这么高
<ofan> jusss_: 不能一起用
<ofan> nm调用wpa_supplicant
<jusss_> ofan: 如果我要用wpa_supplicant，需要卸载nm吗?还是只需要kill nm?
<maplebeats> jusss_: 你要把nm停掉
<jusss_> maplebeats: 嗯
<ofan> jusss_: 卸载
<jusss_> ofan: kill nm不行？
<microcai> hi
<microcai> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooog time no talk
<maplebeats> O
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<jusss_> microcai: 少个n吧
<microcai> jusss_: 细节帝
<jusss_> microcai: ...
<microcai> “1.女主红毛  2.各种武器经常出现，例如：斧子 3.最后朋友全死了 ” 是啥动漫？
<jusss_> microcai: 再细节也没法做到眼中有码心中无码的境界
<maplebeats> microcai: 想不起来
<maplebeats> microcai: 是什么
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 未来日记。
<jusss_> maplebeats: 据说nm很难杀掉，
<microcai> "1. 男主妹控 2.结局便当 3. 又有的人说没便当"  是啥动漫？
<maplebeats> jusss_: 谁说的，我经常干
<maplebeats> microcai: 便当！
<jusss_> maplebeats: 求指令
<microcai> maplebeats:  ！！！！
<jusss_> maplebeats: 干掉nm
<microcai> jusss_:  systemd stop NetworkManager.service
<maplebeats> jusss_: 你ubuntu么？
<microcai> jusss_:  systemctl stop NetworkManager.service
<maplebeats> microcai: 万一是upstart呢。。
<jusss_> microcai: 我upstart不是systemd
<jusss_> maplebeats: 嗯，ubuntu
<microcai> maplebeats:  upstart 还有人用？
<maplebeats> jusss_: /etc/init.d/xxx stop
<maplebeats> jusss_: 那个xxx自己补脑
<microcai> maplebeats: 那个是 sysvinit , 不是  upstart
<maplebeats> microcai: ubuntu一直是用的upstart啊
<jusss_> maplebeats: 。。。那是sys v,不行的，我还是看看/etc/init/xxx.conf里看看
<maplebeats> jusss_: 把它丫的删了
<jusss_> maplebeats: 找到了，不用删吧，直接把xxx.conf改成xxxconf
<maplebeats> jusss_: 我是说把nm删了
<jusss_> maplebeats: 不让nm启动还不行吗
<maplebeats> jusss_: ubuntu不熟啊
<jusss_> maplebeats: 不让nm启动，依然会和wpa_supplicant冲突吗
<maplebeats> jusss_: 不会
<jusss_> maplebeats: 我直接在upstart里停掉nm启动，然后试试用wpa_supplicant链接
<maplebeats> jusss_: 突然想起来了。。
<maplebeats> jusss_: 当年我用wpa_supplicant连接内网的时候可没停掉nm。。。
<jusss_> maplebeats: 可是网上很多文章都说wpa_supplicant和nm冲突
<jusss_> maplebeats: 怎么判断网络是wpa1还是wpa2?
<maplebeats> jusss_: 不知道
<microcai> (12时52分47秒) jusss_: maplebeats: 可是网上很多文章都说wpa_supplicant和nm冲突
<microcai> jusss_: 你确定发帖的人不是 2b ?
<ofan> 用了nm就不能单独用wpa_supplicant
<jusss_> microcai: 额，这个不知
<jusss_> ofan: 我在upstart里把nm的启动关了，然后再用wpa_supplicant就没冲突了吧
<ofan> jusss_: 应该是
<microcai> jusss_: 用 nm , 使用 nm-connection-editor 配置
<ofan> 第一次用wpa_supplication的时候，跟nm冲突，直接把nm踹了
<jusss_> microcai: 哦
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 湖北大学知行学院（HDZX） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395030 湖大知行...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 S-ken — 2012-12-09 13:09
<imtxc_> ......
<root__> 今天的人少呀，都周末？
<apple> 内核开启smp后出现拷贝文件，校验md5值不一致。而nosmp模式下却没有这样的问题，何解？
<apple> 内核开启smp后出现拷贝文件，校验md5值不一致。而nosmp模式下却没有这样的问题，何解？
<apple> 内核开启smp后出现拷贝文件，校验md5值不一致。而nosmp模式下却没有这样的问题，何解？ 单条2G内存难道非要两条？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事没
<adam8157> roylez_: 木有啊... 求推荐个包, 随身背个小本儿外加零碎
<roylez_> adam8157: 邮差包还是背包？
<adam8157> roylez_: 邮差
<roylez_> adam8157: 没啥好说的，邮差包就是 timbuk2 classic 背包就是 timbuk2 Q
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个Q果然好看啊!!
<roylez_> adam8157: 我主要喜欢Q的口袋设计
<adam8157> roylez_: 真贵啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 打折能到50多刀的价格，需要碰运气
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过timbuk2是25年包换啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 25å¹´ !! 0_0
<roylez_> adam8157: 我在网上就看到有人直接把坏包记过去，timbuk2就给了张现金券让买新的
<adam8157> roylez_: 等特价了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 6pm现在买classic就只有30多刀吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 6pm是啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 我还得等现在的包破了再说...
<roylez_> adam8157: 亚马逊收购的一个b2c
<adam8157> roylez_:  还以为是http://6pingm.com/deyunshe/
<kk> adam8157 wakaka, ⇪ 德云社最新相声_德云社相声全集_6平米
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.6pm.com/timbuk2-men/WgKJCGoBBMABAuICBDANGAuCAwK2aw.zso?s=isNew/desc/goLiveDate/desc/recentSalesStyle/desc/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Timbuk2, Bags, $50.00 and Under, Men, GHH50 at 6pm.com
<roylez_> adam8157: 昨天看到网上有人转买海淘来的x230，是你的么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 当然不是...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-572150-1-3.html
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 原价转THINKPAD X230 全新未开封 全球联保一年 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是我的... 可以推荐蛤蟆买
<adam8157> roylez_: 6pm上配色都烂
<roylez_> adam8157: 否则怎么便宜啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 配色一般我就忍了
<roylez_> adam8157: 太丑不行。主要还是看中timbuk2的设计
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯... 6pm确实太丑
<eexpress> The selected window does not support taking vector screenshots. Is it a gtk-3 based application, and did you load the gtk-vector-screenshot module?
<ofan> eexpress: wuuuuuuut...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac493003
<kk> roylez_ wakaka, ⇪ 非正常人类搞基大片《X战警:第一战》(720P高清） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个其实我一年前就看过...
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你别吵我看片
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 有好事儿么
<cfy> roylez: 720p?!
<dwjie> ubuntu 的窗口管理器是什么 ？
<ofan> dwjie: Explorer
<dwjie> ofan: 那是m$的， 不 是
<dwjie> 最近才发现lightdm是它的显示管理器
<dwjie> 呵呵， 我太愚顿了。。
<dwjie> gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.10 vi和权限的问题，急求高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395041 本人在网上搜了好多关于vi方向键乱码的问题，解决方法有几种，其中一个是用 gedit /etc/vim/vimrc.tiny命令打开vimrc.tiny文件，然后修改compatible 为 nocompatible，但是保存的时候，权限又不够！ …
<dwjie> gnome-session - Start the GNOME desktop environment
<dwjie> .............
<reedos> 下载了一个vmware,名字却是xxx.txt,官网下载的，怎么安装
<ofan> reedos: 钓鱼网站吧
<reedos> ofan: no ，是官网
<onlylove> .txt有没有搞错
<reedos> VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.txt
<onlylove> 官网就官网，既然是TXT就记事本打开了
<reedos> ！、、
<ofan> reedos: 改成.sh
<reedos> https://download2.vmware.com/software/wkst/VMware-Workstation-Full-9.0.1-894247.x86_64.bundle?HashKey=ac7f875a4f94cb980b1623a620a238c1&AuthKey=1355033507_87514f81f93d81dcccbf2fe789a6f646
<reedos> 这应该是官网把
<reedos> ofan: 我试试
<ofan> reedos: 正版？
<reedos> 试用版
<reedos> ofan 怎么总是在阿，呵呵，我的好teacher a
<reedos> 这应该是官网把
<ofan> reedos: hmm,考虑收咨询费
<cfy> eexpress: ?
<reedos> ？
<reedos> 嘻嘻，口头支票可以么
<reedos> 请问linux下，有没有想foxit那样的可以标注pdf的阅读起
<eexpress> reedos: 有个xoural
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一个linux下自动下载并安装flashplayer插件的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395046 一个简单的下载并安装flashplayer的脚本，各linux发行版通用。高手请无视！ 方法一： Code: vi flashinstall 在其中输入： Code: #!/bin/sh mkdir flashtmp cd flashtmp wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/flas …
<eexpress> 拼写错误。nnnd
<eexpress> xournal
<eexpress> cfy: .
<ofan> reedos: 不要pm
<eexpress> ofan: 你不是喜欢这嘛。pm是gaoji的初步。lol
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> 都退下
<eexpress> archl: 你这家伙，不出来。
 * archl 发现ofan是这里最矛盾的人，和roylez 有一拼
<eexpress> 你对分辨率要求高不。
<archl> eexpress: 没钱没考虑
<ofan> archl: 什么矛盾
<archl> eexpress: 家里老人刚被骗了钱。报案了。
<eexpress> archl: 据说袋鼠国，现在欢迎偷渡。你赶紧回国去。
<archl> ofan: 我的感觉啊。我的感觉啊。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<ofan> archl: 什么叫最矛盾
<eexpress> 额。切糕？被骗？
 * archl 还没抱过 eexpress 呢。
<eexpress> ofan: 好笨的。
<cfy> eexpress: 这啥？xoural
<eexpress> cfy: ... 仔细看上下文嘛
<archl> eexpress: 不是，亲戚msn账户被盗，简单说了要借钱，就网银转账过去了。
<cfy> eexpress: 上下文？
<eexpress> archl: 哦。这种。。。这也信。必须打电话确定啊
<eexpress> cfy: xournal
<cfy> eexpress: xournal是啥？
<eexpress> @
<bye_bye> cfy: 在pdf上面画图的工具.
<eexpress> 注释pdf的
<archl> cfy:  买 Nokia N900，然后搜 note
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦 cc eexpress
<cfy> archl: 。。。。。。。。
<cfy> archl: 罗杰。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 切糕买了么？还吃么？
<cfy> eexpress: 切糕买了么？好吃么？
<cfy> bye_bye: 听说rh在上海开公司了
<archl> cfy: 为什么江苏开始就是南方人了？
<cfy> archl: don't know
<archl> cfy: 因为以前北京太多山东人？
<cfy> archl: 不知道阿。
<cfy> bye_bye: 你用org mode么？
<bye_bye> cfy: org-mode偶尔用.
<archl> cfy: 去了北京，发现北京小吃和山东小吃味道差不多。。。然后一查，发现原来以前很多厨师都是山东去的。
<bye_bye> cfy: rh的上海公司.. 不靠谱..
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。为啥不靠谱？
<bye_bye> cfy: 有研发吗? 销售吧...
<archl> bye_bye: 调上海去了？
<bye_bye> archl: 没...
<reedos> 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<archl> bye_bye: 上海画画的多，给你女朋友找工作
 * bye_bye rh的事情, 问蛋蛋壕和不撸兄呀. 
<bye_bye> archl: 我妹子恋家, 不肯离开北京.
<cfy> bye_bye: 管网多少？
<cfy> bye_bye: 官网是什么？中国
<archl> bye_bye: 北京人？
<reedos> bye_bye: 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<bye_bye> cfy: cn.redhat.com
<archl> eexpress:  http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/sokoban-garden-android-game-created-with-blender-inkscape-gimp
<bye_bye> reedos: 我不用ubuntu
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Sokoban Garden: Android game created with Blender, Inkscape, GIMP | Libre Graphics World
<bye_bye> reedos: ubuntu的 找ee 问.
<archl> bye_bye:  是 arch 党？
<bye_bye> archl: 我是win7党.
<bye_bye> archl: linux下面来个qvod都没有
<archl> bye_bye: 哦。没用过
<reedos> ee: 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<archl> ??qvod
<archl> 没答案
<archl> ??bye_bye
<archl> 哦。
<bye_bye> arch
<bye_bye> archl: 快播.
<bye_bye> archl: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1399981.htm
<kk> bye_bye wakaka, ⇪ 快播_百度百科
<Frank> 我的goagent不能用了，麻烦大家看下这是什么意思
<Frank> :~/Applications/goagent/local$ Traceback (most recent call last):
<Frank>   File "proxy.py", line 1634, in <module>
<Frank>     class DNSServer(gevent.server.DatagramServer):
<Frank> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'DatagramServer'
<Frank> Exception KeyError: KeyError(140707200182672,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.pyc'> ignored
<reedos> eexpress: 无法立即对 python2.7-minimal 进行配置。请查看 man 5 apt.conf 中的 APT::Immediate-Configure (2)
<bye_bye> reedos: 你自己 man 5 apt.conf 看看喽.
<eexpress> py的问别人。那破东西，重来不沾。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 神, 看不看"我唾弃你的坟墓"?
<eexpress> archl: 似乎还好看
<eexpress> 这啥？片子？
<bye_bye> eexpress: 欲望片.
<bye_bye> eexpress: 卖肉片.
<eexpress> 还有这类型啊。高级
<Frank> 我再查看下文件
<Frank> 谢谢
<bye_bye> eexpress: http://www.bestxl.com/show.php?hash=d372cb511720760749e609c758b9ce782541e3ed
<kk> bye_bye wakaka, ⇪ 【飞鸟影视BT组】我唾弃你的坟墓 I.Spit.on.Your.Grave.2010.BluRay.720p.x264.AC3-WOFEI 中英字幕 - 老调网-中英字幕电影-高清电影 - 720P高清电影下载、高清RMVB电影下载、BT下载
<cfy> bye_bye: 擦。。。是顾问和销售。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 一猜就是.
<bye_bye> cfy: 估计销售比adam还壕.
<cfy> bye_bye: http://jobs.redhat.com/locations/asia-pacific/
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Red Hat Jobs in Asia Pacific
<eexpress> 犯罪/惊悚
<bye_bye> cfy: .
<cfy> bye_bye: 这里beijing的里面有蛋蛋么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 有呀!
<cfy> bye_bye: 哪个？
<bye_bye> cfy: 等我给你找.
<eexpress> 最园的那个
<cfy> eexpress: ....都挺圆的。。。
<eexpress> lol
<cfy> eexpress: 开关电源会么？
<eexpress> 没看出。估计蛋蛋不是这档次的。高管
<eexpress> 电源，有啥会不会的？///
<eexpress> 你自己做？
<cfy> eexpress: 嗯
<eexpress> bye_bye: 没bt。啥都别说。
<bye_bye> cfy: 没找到...
<eexpress> cfy: 抄一个电路就是。一个dcdc
<bye_bye> eexpress: 怎么会没bt?
<cfy> bye_bye: ......
<eexpress> 3层过滤的那种。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: gaoji....
<eexpress> bye_bye: 这破isp啊
<bye_bye> eexpress: 哦... 那amule也不行了?
<eexpress> 和软件没关
<bye_bye> eexpress: 那以后不给你推荐电影了.
<eexpress> 。。。去公司可以
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我的意思是说, 电驴也不行了.
<eexpress> 不行
<bye_bye> eexpress: 用qq离线或者迅雷离线?
<eexpress> 似乎，有一次bt动过？
<eexpress> 没那货啊
<bye_bye> eexpress: 淘宝上有呀, 4块钱一个月...
<eexpress> 呸。这还出钱。不干
<bye_bye> eexpress: 就是一钢崩儿
<eexpress> 以前的isp，本地都提供片子的啊。我下次问问。
<bye_bye> eexpress: gaoji...
<bye_bye> eexpress: lvoddownloader
<bye_bye> 我擦, 是wine... 坑了...
<ofan> yo yo yo~
<sam-nya> 深圳地铁的屏幕上闪出了mplayer的控制条！！
<cfy> ....
<cfy> sam-nya: 图片
<cfy> bye_bye: 我好想记得你说要拍什么照片给我的？
<cfy> sam-nya: 照片
<bye_bye> cf
<bye_bye> cfy: 啥?
<bye_bye> cfy: 啥照片?
<sam-nya> 他就调了这么一下，来不及掏手机
<cfy> bye_bye: 我忘了。。。。
<cfy> sam-nya: .....
<bye_bye> cfy: 我也忘了...
<sam-nya> 左右两个屏幕的视频不同步了然后我看到调了两次进度
<ofan> mplayer跨平台
<sam-nya> 虽然也是
<eexpress> bye_bye: 随便给一个热门的megnet。我试试。
<cfy> eexpress: yyets.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: YYeTs人人影视 ,美剧,日剧,电影,下载 - 为您翻译最新最快的海外优秀影视 (@ yyets.com)
<eexpress> 热门。不找。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot乖
<eexpress> @ alvin_rxg 变bot?
<eexpress> oops
<bye_bye> eexpress: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:88bef438cb0c79a6a9cdfa71256e304f3b909090&tr.0=http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce&tr.1=udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce&tr.2=http://tracker.thepiratebay.org/announce&tr.3=http://tracker.publicbt.com/announce&tr.4=http://tracker.prq.to/announce&tr.5=udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80/announce
<alvin_rxg> 不是我…
<eexpress> |  100大热门
<archl> alvin_rxg: 照片？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我是马路杀手
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/238622
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 升级出错了，，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395048 如图所示，不知道为何总是升级失败，求帮助？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahyanglf — 2012-12-09 16:35
<ofan> archl: 有车了？
<archl> ofa
<archl> ofan: 没。
<archl> ofan: 你买吧，$700就能到手不是。
<archl> ofan:  美国的车世界最贱——白菜
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！新机安装Ubuntu出错。。。提示no root file system defined http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395050 新到的台式机，什么系统都没有，直接安装Ubuntu系统，进入到时区选择界面的后一步，进入到分区界面，什么都看不到，点击下一步就提示 “No root file system defined. Please corr …
<eexpress> SOCKS5 FetchServer : http://50.59.189.196:1080/
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 09 17:24:05] 127.0.0.1:56702 "POST http://50.59.189.196:1080/ SOCKS/5" - -
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 周末还在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-4056920-1-1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: fedora的在线账户-能否关联到thunderbird - Linux新手园地 - ChinaUnix.net -
<dwjie> .....
<if_else> roylez_: 主席，zsh 中定义颜色变量，我搜到两个不通的方式：
<if_else> 1. zstyle ':vcs_info:*' formats ' [%F{green}%b%c%u%F{blue}]'
<roylez_> if_else: 什么意思
<if_else> 2. %{$fg_bold[red]%}$(my_vcs_info)%{$fg[orange]%} %% %{$reset_color%}'
<if_else> roylez_: 就是在定义 zsh PS1 prompt 时会有颜色相关变量
<roylez_> if_else: 怎么了
<if_else> roylez_: 我 google 上面两种不同的语法
<if_else> 其中这种： %{$fg_bold[red]%} 貌似有 2个 example 是这种
<roylez_> if_else: 第一种我不记得了。第二种是 autoload colors 之后才能用
<if_else> roylez_: 然后突然出了：第一种，很是纳闷
<if_else> roylez_: 恩，是要 autoload colors 的，那就用 第二种吧
<if_else> roylez_: 这个是第一种的出处：http://briancarper.net/blog/570/git-info-in-your-zsh-prompt
<kk> if_else wakaka, ⇪ briancarper.net (λ) - Git info in your ZSH Prompt
<roylez_> if_else: 懒得看啦。lol
<if_else> roylez_: 日理万基？
<if_else> roylez_: 呵呵，那我自己 google 一下哩，thx
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • ArchBang2012.12 is Out http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395055 2012-12-08-1354943474_1366x768_scrot.png ArchBang 2012.12 is out in the wild!!! If you are already running ArchBang smoothly on your system then you don’t need to install the new release. This 2012.12 release is a full systemd version with our latest set of minimal packages and …
<Frank> 请问从那里下载深度播放器处深度截图？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch: VirtualBox安装，并添加usb支持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395057 安装virtualbox虚拟机软件及附加组件 Code: yaourt -S virtualbox virtualbox-guest-iso 将当前的用户sandy添加到 vboxusers 用户组中： Code: sudo gpasswd -a sandy vboxusers 添加usb访问权限 在～/.bashrc 里添加如下语句 Code: VBO …
<James_Carmack> /quit
<sdfsdfsafdsdf> wocao
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-572150-1-3.html
<kk> adam8157 wakaka, ⇪ 原价转THINKPAD X230 全新未开封 全球联保一年 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<sdfsdfsafdsdf> ubuntu chrome有bug
<hamo> adam8157 略贵啊
<adam8157> hamo: 这还略贵, 你没事儿吧
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 他没事，就是脑子坏掉了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过两栖动物要脑子干什么
<adam8157> roylez_: 唉...
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> hamo: mba啥时候买?
<hamo> roylez_: 我这网略卡啊
<hamo> roylez_: 听到
<hamo> adam8157 木有钱啊
<hamo`> roylez_: 掉线了思密达
<dwjie> 晕死， ubuntu的窗口管理器是compiz
<dwjie> 脑子烧坏啊。。
<hamo`> roylez_: 今天不知道基友在干什么
<hamo`> roylez_: 狂掉啊
<roylez_> hamo`: 我放弃了....
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu 在livecd模式下运行正常，安装后没法用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395063 我一直在用deepin startos 这次换了ubuntu，在livecd模式下运行正常（现在就在……），但是安装到硬盘后，好像是驱动不全，鼠标，触摸板都不能用，界面一看就是显卡没装好的 …
<widon> steam 可以下载tf2了
<Freebuilder> 今天买了点碧螺春
 * adam8157 妈的这个破房子!!!
<freeflying> adam8157: 买房子了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 租的这个破房子...
<freeflying> adam8157: 来我们顺义住吧　
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 三系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395064 三系统： 统计信息: 发表于 由 舒意shuy — 2012-12-09 20:17
 * hamo 我的网屌爆了...
<adam8157> hamo: 我快忍不了我这儿的破房子了
<pityonline> adam8157: 怎么了？
<hamo> adam8157 +1
<adam8157> pityonline: 管道有毛病, 成天坏
<pityonline> adam8157: 漏水？
<adam8157> pityonline: 阀门坏了, 热水搞不了...
<hamo> adam8157 不能洗澡了？
<pityonline> adam8157: 找房东修啊，房东不给修就和室友摊钱修，没热水可不方便啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我洗过了, 刚想开热水刷锅, 结果没了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我们这儿前几天刚修的热水器
<adam8157> pityonline: 那个管道要修就是个大工程... 得先把整个楼的水停了
<hamo> adam8157 壕别纠结了
<pityonline> adam8157: 这么严重啊
<hamo> adam8157 直接买房吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 那总得用啊，找房东想办法解决吧
<adam8157> hamo: 买你妹
<pityonline> adam8157: 你那啥时候到期？
<adam8157> pityonline: 明年8月底
<hamo> adam8157 你不是来年就准备换房子啦？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157 押金不要了？
<pityonline> adam8157: 得，就俩选择了，要么修，要么忍
 * adam8157 唉... 北京这些个破房子!
<hamo> adam8157 嗯...我觉得北京越来越不适合人类居住了
<cherrot_> adam8157, 啥坏了？
 * ofan 看电锯惊魂
<ofan> hamo: 绝对不适宜居住
<hamo> roylez_: IE的大萝卜修好了
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 但是ie9还是木有图标啊
<roylez_> hamo: 你自己学着修，把woff加进去
<hamo> roylez_: @font-face  是这个地方加个woff么？
<roylez_> hamo: _font-awesome.sass 里面加一句
<roylez_> hamo: 字体要放到路径里面含有 embed 字样的才会打包
<roylez_> hamo: ie的就甭打包了
<hamo> roylez_: 那你eot的也没放进去啊
<roylez_> hamo: eot不能打包，打包ie不认
<hamo> roylez_: 行，那我就不打包了
<hamo> roylez_: 话说貌似woff支持率更高啊
<roylez_> hamo: 或许吧，试试拿掉ttf呢？
<roylez_> hamo: woff是未来标准
<hamo> roylez_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Open_Font_Format#Vendor_support
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: Web Open Font Format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hamo> roylez_: 我把woff嵌入，然后把ttf作成可选的
<hamo> roylez_: 这样主要是为了ie8,ie8不支持这货
<roylez_> hamo: 行，顺便把 _font-face.sass 也改了
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: cabin是从google fonts下的，你看看有没有woff...
<hamo> roylez_: woff的format怎么写？
<roylez_> hamo: url('/bundles/mhovmp/fonts/nexa_bold-webfont.woff') format('woff'),
<hamo> roylez_: .
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu12.10链接手机。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395066 连接不上手机sd卡，下面是提示信息，找不到哪儿错了，请大家帮忙看下 nick@Aspire:~$ sudo mtpfs /media/MI [sudo] password for nick: Listing raw device(s) Device 0 (VID=2717 and PID=f003) is UNKNOWN. Please report this VID/PID and the device mo …
<pityonline> 问个 python 的问题： http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/ch15s02.html 我这里单句输入总提示错误呢？
<kk> pityonline ⇪ t: 简明 Python 教程 / 更多Python的内容 / 单语句块
<pityonline> 我用在提示符中输入 if flag: 按下回车，这时才会出现 ... 然后再输入什么都提示错误
<abine1> 吃的好饱
<roylez_> pityonline: 你又捡起python了
<pityonline> roylez_: 学习一下，反正闲着也是闲着
<roylez_> pityonline: 意思就是说 一行写了完整一句的话，不需要单独注意缩进
<roylez_> pityonline: if flag:
<roylez_> pityonline:     print 'yes'
<roylez_> pityonline: 或者 if flag: print 'yes'
<roylez_> pityonline: 都是对的
<roylez_> pityonline: 不要管那三个傻点
<pityonline> roylez_: 我晕，居然写一行又行了，刚才怎么写都不对
<pityonline> roylez_: 可能我前面写过其它的语句，被干扰了
<roylez_> pityonline: 分两行写，第二行就要缩进
<pityonline> roylez_: 刚才不管我是写在一行不缩进，还是分两行写，第二行缩进，都提示缩进错误或语法错误，估计是前面有些语句有干扰，现在怎么写都对
<roylez_> ...
<pityonline> roylez_: 谢谢主席
<bye_bye> ....
<cfy> pityonline: ...
<pityonline> cfy: what up?
<bye_bye> cfy: 我想换毕业设计的课题.
<bye_bye> cfy: 想写emacs插件.
<roylez_> bye_bye: 那样你毕业不了的
<bye_bye> roylez_: 为啥?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 写vim插件或许可行
<bye_bye> roylez_: ...鄙校老师就没有用vim的.
<roylez_> bye_bye: 怪不得
<bye_bye> roylez_: .
<bye_bye> roylez_: 坏席.
<duanhq> 新换到openSUSE,发现sudo不能使用所有的root命令，连fdisk都不行
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 坏象
<bye_bye> roylez_: neocompletioncache 还是叫啥鬼的那东西, 效果很好, 我想给emacs也弄一个.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 别怕，我在答辩前一天换的毕业设计题目
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你是色啥来的?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 太慢了，已经不用了
<bye_bye> roylez_: 那个还慢? 那用啥?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 色狒狒?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: ………………死掉
<bye_bye> duanhq: visudo
<bye_bye> duanhq: 默认没有添加你的那个用户.
<bye_bye> duanhq: 先su到root, 然后visudo
<bye_bye> duanhq: 把你当前的用户添加进去就行了.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 你上次说的你用的叫个啥路由器来着
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 色狒狒, 就不告诉你.
<duanhq> bye_bye: 只是部分不能用，我肯定是添加了的
<imtxc_> bye_bye: .....http://www.smzdm.com/no-section-operation-to-drop-akg-akg-k450-portable-headphones-658-yuan-orders-up-by-63-yuan-595-yuan-pocket-but-also-0-yuan-purchase-fanquan-up-by-300-yuan.html
<kk> imtxc_ wakaka, ⇪ 无节操啊~又降了！AKG 爱科技 K450 便携式头戴耳机　658元（下单立减63元，实付595元，还可用0元购返券，最高减300元）»什么值得买
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 壕快去买吧
<bye_bye> duanhq: 新换到openSUSE,发现sudo不能使用所有的root命令，连fdisk都不行    不能使用所有的root命令... 不能使用部分的root命令....
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 渣耳机.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 老子的m1完爆他.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 做工比我的那个强多了
<bye_bye> imtxc_: w1000x
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 你的m1的做工，还不如dt440吧
<duanhq> bye_bye: 我发现这个sudoer文件有些不一样，多了env_set什么的
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 做工有个屁用? 你看mpro, 4.8k, 做工也很渣.
 * hamo` 网屌爆了...
<duanhq> bye_bye: sorry
 * hamo` 不上了，碎叫
<bye_bye> hamo: 你的屌才爆了.
<bye_bye> duanhq: sudo cat /etc/sudoers | grep ALL 看看输出?
<apple> 有谁在tty下中文irc？交流下使用心得。
<apple> 内核开启smp后出现拷贝文件，校验md5值不一致。而nosmp模式下却没有这样的问题，何解？ 单条2G内存难道非要两条？
<bye_bye> 我擦, 十点了.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 做个毕业设计，把raspberry pi 改造成无线路由器，什么卡皇什么破解的，全给加里面
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你赞助我一个rpi先.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 让它自动搜到几公里内的wifi然后自动破解自动连接
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 醒醒. 色狒狒.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 淘宝上卖的都贵
<bye_bye> apple: smp不太会影响你拷贝文件吧...
<imtxc_> 全拜托色大象了
<bye_bye> apple: 你可以100%重现吗?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 滚粗.
<apple> bye_bye: 但是重复开关smp实验确实与它有关
<duanhq> bye_bye: 这一句debian好像没有。Defaults env_keep = "LANG LC_ADDRESS LC_CTYPE LC_COLLATE LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_MEASUREMENT LC_MESSAGES LC_MONETARY LC_NAME LC_NUMERIC LC_PAPER LC_TELEPHONE LC_TIME LC_ALL LANGUAGE LINGUAS XDG_SESSION_COOKIE"
<bye_bye> duanhq: 设置地区/语言的东西.
<bye_bye> duanhq: sudo cat /etc/sudoers | grep ALL 这个输出啥?
<bye_bye> apple: 这么神奇? 啥版本的内核呀?
<bye_bye> adam
<bye_bye> adam8157: 壕, 来内核bug了.
<duanhq> bye_bye: 还有一句ALL ALL=(ALL) ALL,好像debian也没有
<adam8157> bye_bye: 啥
<bye_bye> adam8157: apple 内核开启smp后出现拷贝文件，校验md5值不一致。而nosmp模式下却没有这样的问题.
<apple> bye_bye: k3.2.32 i686
<duanhq> bye_bye: 还剩下两句也就是root user的ALL
<apple> bye_bye: k3.2.32 i686 nopae
<bye_bye> duanhq: 也就是没有你当前用户的喽?
<duanhq> bye_bye: 有
<bye_bye> duanhq: 哪句? 你没贴出来呀...
<bye_bye> apple: 我先试试能不能重现吧...
<bye_bye> apple: nnd, 还得找个老内核...
<duanhq> bye_bye: duan ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bye_bye> duanhq: 那应该可以呀. 你用啥命令, 它提示啥?
<apple> bye_bye: 也许与内核没有关系，以换了n多内核。
<bye_bye> apple: 你不是说, 多次实验, 跟内核的smp有关吗?
<duanhq> bye_bye: sudo fdisk -l,找不到命令
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么插件？
<cfy> pityonline: 为啥学py?ruby这种不挺好么？
<apple> bye_bye: 在其它版本内核上，同样的问题
<duanhq> 网上有人说ubuntu 8.0也有遇到过这个问题，但是搜到解决办法
<pityonline> cfy: octopress 伤了我的心……
<bye_bye> apple: 你是想说, 跟版本无关吧...
<cfy> pityonline: 这是啥？
<apple> bye_bye: 应该是
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么插件？
<pityonline> cfy: 一个和 GitHub Pages 相关的静态博客系统，ruby 的
<bye_bye> duanhq: where fdisk 显示啥?
<bye_bye> cfy: 缓存补全结果的.
<cfy> pityonline: 哦。。。。好像有印象。。。推上
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。不如搞个多线程emacs
<apple> bye_bye: 但是，在windowsxp下却没有此显现
<duanhq> bye_bye: fdisk: /sbin/fdisk /usr/sbin/fdisk /usr/share/man/man8/fdisk.8.gz
<pityonline> cfy: 嗯，当时被版本搞乱了，很苦恼。本来想先学 C 的，但感觉 C 我理解能力有限，就顺便看了一下 python，没想到我居然能看懂
<cfy> pityonline: py都是这样的。我'从来
<cfy> pityonline: py都是这样的。我'从来没学过'也能看懂逻辑
<bye_bye> cfy: 怎么搞? 我不会...
<cfy> bye_bye: 我怎么知道。。。我只是个搞电子的。。。
<pityonline> cfy: 所以嘛，反正是选工具，起码我先选个能用的
<bye_bye> cfy: 你是大师呀
<cfy> bye_bye: 我感觉速度不是问题阿，反正会越来越快。主要是现在都多核啥的。但进程太坑了。。。
<bye_bye> duanhq: echo $PATH
<cfy> bye_bye: 我感觉速度不是问题阿，反正会越来越快。主要是现在都多核啥的。单进程太坑了。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: ...
<pityonline> cfy: c 是个蛮厉害的工具，但目前我搞不定，等时机成熟我再收拾它
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是呀, 很慢的...
<stardiviner> 进程和线程有区别么？
<cfy> pityonline: 不明白你的意思。C还是很直白的吧
<cfy> bye_bye: 哪里慢了？
<bye_bye> cfy: 补全, 等很久才出来
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。那做好点。其实是这样子。。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 比如clang的那个
<bye_bye> cfy: 就是要改进clang那个.
<cfy> bye_bye: 都不能默认开起来。。。推荐按键启动。。。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 好。。
<duanhq> bye_bye: root的/home/duan/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/games
<bye_bye> cfy: ...
<cfy> bye_bye: 我可以帮你内测 :D
<bye_bye> duanhq: 要你当前用户的.
<bye_bye> cfy: 你帮我一起写啦~
<bye_bye> cfy: 内测个毛...
<duanhq> bye_bye: user的/home/duan/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/games
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么时候的事情。。。。最近没空。。。寒假估计很闲
<bye_bye> duanhq: 看出问题来了吧~~~
<pityonline> cfy: 对我来说不直白
<bye_bye> cfy: 不急, 寒假 + 下个学期.
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。那应该有机会的。
<cfy> pityonline: 如何不直白？
<apple> 不知是机子应该适应系统还是反过来？除非自己能搞定其中一个。
<cfy> pityonline: 其实C就是直白阿，不然用c++去,对吧 cc adam8157
<duanhq> bye_bye: 可是用户和root的PATH原本就是不同的啊，否则干嘛要sudo
<duanhq> bye_bye: 好吧，我没看出来
<bye_bye> duanhq: duanhq: export PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin     就能暂时解决了.
<cfy> pityonline: 有个什么汽车协会的什么标准连while(*a++=*b++);都不给用
<pityonline> cfy: 我学起来磕磕绊绊，可能是基础太差的关系
<cfy> pityonline: 哦。
<bye_bye> duanhq: 得了, 为啥应该不同? sudo必须受path的影响呀
<apple> 如果两个都搞不定，那只有傻等。
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 有你帮忙, 肯定成功.
<maplebeats> cfy: xfdown是不是不能用了
<cfy> bye_bye: 真的么？
<bye_bye> cfy: c好难.....
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 肯定的.
<cfy> maplebeats: 能阿。现在能阿。上午还用过
<cfy> bye_bye: ...哪里难了？
<apple> 继续潜水。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 一会儿给你例子.
<cfy> bye_bye: cl这个东西。我看个web framework...看了好久才有点懂的样子。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 给例子这种都会被打死吧，都不会这么写吧
<bye_bye> cfy: 我今天刚给人问到死...
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦？说说看
<bye_bye> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/3afxrb-82616
<bye_bye> cfy: 当全局变量, 会编译出错, 问你为啥.
<cfy> bye_bye: 不知道。。。。
<cfy> 我试试。。
<duanhq> bye_bye: 谢谢，就这样解决吧
<\rs> bye_bye: initializer element is not constant。
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, gaoji, 你连gcc的错误输出都背下来了...
<bye_bye> duanhq: 这就是问题所在呀....
<cfy> 这都行？
<bye_bye> duanhq: 唯一正确解法好不好..
<cfy> ......
<bye_bye> cfy: 明白了?
<cfy> bye_bye: 这。。。。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 那么我就去做编译器。。。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 还有啥能难倒？ cc \rs
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是, 问得是, 为啥这样会出错.
<\rs> bye_bye: 顯然我之前不知道這種用法……
<duanhq> bye_bye: 好吧，可能是我没想明白，我再想想。很感谢
<cfy> bye_bye: 不能确定值吧？
<cfy> bye_bye: 那么就用const_exp啥的？就c++那个行么？
<bye_bye> \rs: 我也是头一次看到, c里面的指针常量的定义真的很xx!!
<cfy> bye_bye: 那么就用const_exp啥的？就c++那个行么？ cc \rs
<bye_bye> cfy: c++不知道...
<cfy> bye_bye: 不是指针阿
<cfy> bye_bye: 一般变量也这样
<cfy> static int a = 42;
<cfy> static long b = a;
<cfy> a.c:3: error: initializer element is not constant
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是, 我是想说 int a[3] = {0,0,0} 就可以
<cfy> bye_bye: 说的是b=a吧
<bye_bye> cfy: static int a[3] = {0,1, 2}; static long b = a;  这个就是正确的.
<bye_bye> cfy:  static char *a = "sb"; static long b = a;  这个也是正确的.
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。这样阿。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 因为规定, 全局静态变量的右值必须是常量或者常量表达式.
<cfy> bye_bye: 全局静态变量和全局变量有啥区别？ cc \rs
<cfy> 我去。。我要断网了。。。
<cfy> \rs: 快告诉我。。
<\rs> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> \rs: 不是吧。。
<\rs> cfy: 建議學node.js 不要用cl web framework
<cfy> They are both in memory for the entire lifetime of the program. The variable that is declared static only has scope in the file in which it is declared where as the variable declared without static can be accessed from other files using an extern declaration.
<yingouqlj> 求助啊. 我的VPS 内核...  [root@my boot]# uname -r
<yingouqlj> 2.6.18-308.8.2.el5xen
<cfy> \rs: 关键js完全不会。月底就是deadline
<adam8157> cfy: 全局变量默认就是static的
<yingouqlj> 但是 BOOT 目录没有这个... GRUB 也没这个.. 换其他的启动的也是这个
<cfy> \rs: 是在不行，甚至手写都是可以的。
<yingouqlj> [root@my boot]# ls
<yingouqlj> config-2.6.18-194.11.4.el5xen      System.map-2.6.18-308.20.1.el5xen
<yingouqlj> config-2.6.18-308.20.1.el5xen      System.map-2.6.18-308.24.1.el5xen
<yingouqlj> config-2.6.18-308.24.1.el5xen      vmlinuz-2.6.18-194.11.4.el5xen
<yingouqlj> grub                               vmlinuz-2.6.18-308.20.1.el5xen
<kk> yingouqlj:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。
 * jusss wakaka 
 * jusss wpa_supplicant ,i can use it
<cfy> adam8157: 是么？
<adam8157> cfy: 是啊
<duanhq> bye_bye:退了？
<adam8157> cfy: 全局变量默认static, 函数默认extern
<\rs> cfy: js可以速成的
<maplebeats> cfy: js一日速成
<adam8157> \rs: maplebeats 真的假的...
<frozen1> ubuntu也是可以一日速成的
<ofan> node还没有很好的framework
<maplebeats> adam8157：当然可以，我就是那么出来的
<yingouqlj> 额.. 求助 .. 关于 IPTABLES 无法用了之后..       http://paste.ubuntu.com/1421082/
<maplebeats> yingouqlj: 内核不支持？
<yingouqlj> 嗯嗯.. 好像是的..
<maplebeats> yingouqlj: 自己编一个吧。。
<yingouqlj> 额.  最简单的处理办法呢?         升级不行么? 奇怪的是 ..GRUB 里有好几个.. 但是启动出来的版本 不是选项里的那些啊
<\rs> adam8157: 我看了幾天 JavaScript: The Good Parts，然後看 https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Mozilla Developer Network
<abine1> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135235611947
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: ODROID | Hardkernel
<abine1> 这个比树莓派还牛
<BluebirdShao> 我利用 GoAgent 软件成功访问 facebook，却怎么也访问不了 twitter，How-To fix it.
<maplebeats> BluebirdShao: 去把GCD打倒
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 去举报 方教授  ：D
<BluebirdShao> 方教授？
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 说方教授有100块手表
<BluebirdShao> http://www.ardiclogistics.cn/index.html
<kk> BluebirdShao wakaka, ⇪ 打倒狗日的中国共产党!--hacked by 反共黑客(fangongheike)
<alvin_rxg> oh shit! 我要踢人了
<BluebirdShao> 已经有人在做这事了
<alvin_rxg> 很搞笑的，以后谁发 大妓院 的文章，我就题谁
<BluebirdShao> 大妓院？啥玩意
<alvin_rxg> 卖淫的
<maplebeats> 三傻大闹宝莱坞谁有英文语音版的
<BluebirdShao> 这是演的哪出呀
<alvin_rxg> :D 你還是不知道的好
<BluebirdShao> 人呢，笨点，我觉得挺好的
<BluebirdShao> 你们觉得呢？
<alvin_rxg> 我很笨的
<BluebirdShao> twitter 的事还没搞定呢
<alvin_rxg> twitter 沒法玩… 還是說我對技術已經失去興趣了…
<BluebirdShao> Oh My God. 刚不小心打了一个网址上去，看到好多东东
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: sexinsex ?
<BluebirdShao> sex, 而且还是高清的
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: x-art.com ?
<BluebirdShao> 不是，我想打 www.youtube.com 这个网址的，结果忘记了前面的 you, 变成 www.tube.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<alvin_rxg> :D 謝謝，收藏了
<BluebirdShao> 直接将我引导到 www.freetube.com 了
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ freetube.com)
<alvin_rxg> oh shit! 別壞了處男的美好想象… 我還是繼續看  x-art 去
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，要的赶紧收藏了，纯属偶然
<BluebirdShao> 我继续去 youtube ，所以说人嘛，有时候笨笨的，傻人有傻福
<alvin_rxg> 這個才值得收藏  http://www.youporn.com/search/?query=x-art
<kk> alvin_rxg wakaka, ⇪ x-art XXX Videos, Porn Tube & x-art Porno :: Youporn
<maplebeats> 啊啊啊，谁有三傻大闹宝莱坞谁有语音版的啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> kk 大哥，你屏蔽一下詞彙…
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 查 imdb，然後根據英文去 tpb 找唄
<kk> alvin_rxg, 如果你能有什么样的机器人，那会是什么呢？  ㍯ 
<alvin_rxg> 玩會兒遊戲，不想寫報告了
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 我是想下载了给别人的，所以想直接一个MKV/RMVB之类的最好
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 分享下你的X-Art
<cherrot_> stardiviner, 海盗湾下高清
<stardiviner> cherrot: good
<IRChat_> 韦诺之战你们谁玩过呀？
<IRChat_> 有玩过的吗？
<maplebeats> IRChat_: 我玩过一小会
<IRChat_> maplebeats, 好玩吗？
<maplebeats> IRChat_: 还行吧，没细玩
<IRChat_> maplebeats, 哦。是在ubuntu玩的吗？支持中文吗？
<maplebeats> IRChat_: 咦。太久了不记得了。。。
<IRChat_> maplebeats, 嘿嘿
<cherrot> IRChat, 罗姐是游戏之王
<abine1>  cherrot 你在哪里
<cherrot> abine1, 帝都啊
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 我沒有，自己去 sexinsex 找
<abine1> 居然可以在海盗湾洗澡
<maplebeats> 真是蛋疼，我居然想装黑苹果了
<alvin_rxg> IRChat_: wensnorth 還可以
<abine1> 海盗湾可以正常访问了？？？
<abine1> maplebeats: 那你就安装啊
<maplebeats> abine1: 不会呀，又怕驱动不正常
<abine1> 你用的神马处理器平台
<alvin_rxg> 自從看過 x-art 之後，對日本的愛情動作片瞬間沒興趣了
<abine1> xart是神马玩意啊
<alvin_rxg> abine1: beautiful sex :D
<abine1> ？
<abine1> maplebeats: 你可以在网上买
<abine1> 有安装好黑苹果系统的电脑
<IRChat_> cherrot, 谢谢
<IRChat_> alvin_rxg, 谢谢
<cherrot> IRChat, 可惜罗姐不在呢
<BluebirdShao> 罗姐又是谁呀？
<AndChat|511> 这里人好多…
<BluebirdShao> 这里水好深
<BluebirdShao> alvin_rxg: sexinsex 帐号密码
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 自己註冊哇
<BluebirdShao> 注册了，可是却被提示帐号密码错误
<BluebirdShao> 而且非得下载个什么破聊天工具，在那上面注册
<BluebirdShao> 然后害得我不得开虚拟机来测试下行不行，结果在那聊天工具上面注册的，行不通的，:-(
<alvin_rxg> 不用那麼麻煩吧…
<BluebirdShao> 就是那么麻烦还不行，才问你要
<alvin_rxg> 174.127.195.163
<John__> hello
<kk> John__, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<BluebirdShao> 算了太麻烦了
<savr> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg0MjI1MzUy.html
<kk> savr wakaka, ⇪ 【我是传奇2欢乐季】月亮代表我的心—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<savr> sexy
<piggybox> savr: awesome performance
<savr> yep
<piggybox> She looks like Nicole Kidman somehow, really beautiful
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> piggybox: 周末不出门啊
<piggybox> fivesheep: 老婆感冒了
<fivesheep> 哇.. 少了盯梢的, 玩起来更开心啊
<fivesheep> piggybox: 流感?
<piggybox> fivesheep: 去做头发着凉了
<fivesheep> 看来那还是你的过错..... 她做头发要给你看 lol
<ofan> lol
<cleamoon> darling这个程序要逆天
<fivesheep> 类似wine那个?
<defying> hi
<defying> get up
<kk> defying, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<defying> now
<defying> kk 早
<defying> 油条一根 豆浆一碗 包子+3
<kk>  06:38
<MBX> 早上好
<foxmail> ???
<defying>  早上好
<former> /me
 * cleamoon 试试这个
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-02
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求脚本____确定最佳的block size大小 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452994 Code: sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=512 count=500000 of=/root/1Gb.file sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024 count=1000000 of=/root/1Gb.file sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=2048 count=500000 of=/root/1Gb.file sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=4096 count=250000 of=/root/1Gb.file    sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=8192 count=125000 of=/root/1Gb
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu12.04 server安装dhcp无法成功，请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452998 我的机器情况：ubuntu12.04 server，两块网卡eth0和eth1.输入ifcong后如下显示： zsqz@dhcp:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:15:60:0e:69:ae inet 地址:10.2.6.3 广播:10.2.6.255 掩码:255.255.255.0 inet6 地址: fe80::215:60ff:fe0e:69ae/64 Scope:
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 想学习Photoshop的进来看看吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453000 好像在Linux环境下大家更喜欢用GIMP，但是事实上真正的工作中很少使用GIMP，如果你确实想做美工之类的工作，那么Photoshop才是你的最佳选择。 Adobe Photoshop，简称“PS”，是一个由Adobe Systems开发和发行的图像处理软件。Photoshop主要处理以
<^k^> ─> 像素所构成的数字图像。使用其众多的编修与绘图工具，可以更有效的进行图片编辑工作。2003年，Adobe将 …
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 我Firefox老crash
 * MeaCulpa 删了Flash看看
<MeaCulpa> ..
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 早~
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu12.04 server安装dhcp无法成功，请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453003 我的机器情况：ubuntu12.04 server，两块网卡eth0和eth1.输入ifcong后如下显示： zsqz@dhcp:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:15:60:0e:69:ae inet 地址:10.2.6.3 广播:10.2.6.255 掩码:255.255.255.0 inet6 地址: fe80::215:60ff:fe0e:69ae/64 Scope:
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: .
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46468/new-worm-affect-linux-device
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 新蠕虫病毒盯上 Linux 物联网设备 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ..
<onlylove> php漏洞……蠕虫……
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。没办法？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ?
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你还在魔都么？
<imtxc> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2669367111
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【Billboard】又一神曲 i wash my ass like a man！！！！！_billboard吧_百度贴吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 就不能ssh, ftp, samba之累么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> eexpress: ee神
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 早回家了
<eexpress> gfrog: 噶嘛
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 想学习Photoshop的进来看看吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453000 好像在Linux环境下大家更喜欢用GIMP，但是事实上真正的工作中很少使用GIMP，如果你确实想做美工之类的工作，那么Photoshop才是你的最佳选择。 Adobe Photoshop，简称“PS”，是一个由Adobe Systems开发和发行的图像处理软件。Photoshop主要处理以
<^k^> ─> 像素所构成的数字图像。使用其众多的编修与绘图工具，可以更有效的进行图片编辑工作。2003年，Adobe将 …
<onlylove> gfrog: 好像imadper要找你问带宽聚合的事情
<gfrog> onlylove: 没看到，ignored
<onlylove> gfrog: 我也不太清楚是链路汇聚还是啥……
<gfrog> onlylove: 没看到，ignored
<onlylove> gfrog: 昨晚上的事情，今天应该还没来
<gfrog> onlylove: 丫指定来了，肯定在打台球
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦那待会儿应该会问你
<gfrog> onlylove: 没看到，ignored
<onlylove> gfrog: 我老家有个地方，管打台球叫捣蛋
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/wireless-attacks-with-python-part-one-the-airpwn-attack
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 使用Python进行无线攻击：第一部分 - “Dnspwn攻击” - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<eexpress> http://tankr.net/s/medium/K7ZY.jpg gfrog 给你看一个妹子
<eexpress> oops
<eexpress> http://tankr.net/s/medium/K7ZY.jpg MeaCulpa
<eexpress> 肏。这说句妹子，就崩溃。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你还不崩溃
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我不喜欢Hairy的妹子
<eexpress> 你没看图？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 看了阿，多毛羊
<eexpress> 好看吧
<MeaCulpa> 没觉得
<eexpress> 你买一个，抱着睡觉。
<onlylove> 煎蛋照片，站内引用？
<onlylove> 我这几天在oschina瞎逛的结论是，程序员，对windows的维护基本没概念
<onlylove> 或者说oschina的水平太低
<jyf> windows如何维护？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 可见Windows维护门槛高，你都不知道
<onlylove> jyf: oschina的结论是360
<onlylove> jyf: 在个别人眼里，其他同类产品都是山寨
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 问题是我基本不用他 为何要去研究维护呢
<jyf> 就像我从来不去研究如何给ios写app一样啊
<eexpress> 嗯。win的维护工具，历来很招人喜欢。比如当年的norton
<eexpress> ms自己都出不了好的维护工具
<onlylove> jyf: 然后你偶尔用了下360，觉得这个还成，后来看见qq管家，心想，靠，山寨360
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 程序员也是
<jyf> onlylove: 我没说360那个软件管家不好啊我自己的win上都装了那个
<jyf> onlylove: 我是说你的出发点有问题 oschina上许多人可能根本不care windows 干嘛要去关心他的维护呢
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 程序员和运维确实有一些着眼点不同
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 什么的linux系统才是用户需要的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453004 难道用户真的需要“符合操作习惯”的吗？有那么多的仿windows的系统，但是为何没有一大批windows用户转到linux下呢？ 用户使用操作系统第一任务是干什么？上网、聊天、看视频。。。？这些都不是重点，重点是做自己想要做的事情
<^k^> ─> ，而不是告诉我"这个不好，不能这样干” windows 8为什么这么多人吐槽，如果关机都要找半天，开始桌面都 …
<onlylove> jyf: 错
<onlylove> jyf: oschina上什么人都有，有不少学生，还有不少.net和c#,反正不少微软技术
<jyf> onlylove: 比例多少呢
<onlylove> jyf: 他们不是不care，对他们中的一部分来说，用linux还是新鲜事，有难度
<onlylove> jyf: 我没数据库，不详
<imtxc> 余额宝收益不行啊，球别的路子
<jyf> onlylove: 你没数据 我对你的结论不能接受
<eexpress> imtxc: 别人玩钱的工具，不会在乎你的收益的
<eexpress> jyf: 你不也没数据
<eexpress> 都在猜
<imtxc> eexpress: 我也想玩点儿收益呀
<eexpress> imtxc: 炒最热的bitcion去
<imtxc> eexpress: 现在迟了吧
<eexpress> 然后体验下百万富翁一天变乞丐的生活历程
<imtxc> ………………
<jyf> eexpress: 我当然优先采信我自己了 是他要说服我 当然要拿出证据来
<onlylove> jyf: http://my.oschina.net/u/922471/tweet/2868417
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ pennyhere的个人空间 - 开源中国社区
<eexpress> 那个谁，在这里推销挖矿鸡的时候，你不在？ imtxc
<jyf> imtxc: 你有10w的话 可以仍进去
<onlylove> jyf: 我为毛要说服你
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Windows有点特殊，是微软不想让大部分人知道怎么维护，类似UNIX, 大部分商业OS都这样
<jyf> eexpress: 推销矿机那个后来那人跑路了
<onlylove> jyf: 我只是向你表达我的观点
<imtxc> jyf: 那种高危的还是算了
<jyf> onlylove: 那简单 既然你只是表达观点 我的回应是不接受
<eexpress> 是吧。不是投资很多在挖矿鸡上了
<jyf> xiangfu说他已经买了矿机
<jyf> 不知道后来有没有影响
<eexpress> 是这家伙。hoho
<jyf> imtxc: 那你弄个100w 放余额宝吧
<jyf> 一天400应该有
<eexpress> 说不定，一直坚持，现在有钱了呢
<jyf> 一个月收入也有你发工资的
<jyf> eexpress: 问题是那个是期货 后来发期货的人跑路了
<jyf> xiangfu 说他自己已经到手矿机 他确实赚钱 但是第2批的人并没有拿到机器呀
<eexpress> 一基金不是有50个币嘛。说不定那帮家伙不知道如何接受。
<eexpress> 占硬盘的东西，多半shift-delete了。lol
<jyf> 不可能 一基金都是精明的
<jyf> 倒是国外真有个人因为女盆友嫌哇矿机太吵了 于是停了挖矿
<jyf> 结果那硬盘仍了
<jyf> 损失了几百万
<jyf> 这种事想多没用 赚钱的机会多了去了
<eexpress> 本公司机房有2台挖矿的，下次把他们都炒了，没收硬盘。
<jyf> 没必要
<jyf> 可以直接改挖矿的配置
<jyf> 挖矿时候如果挖到需要填个钱包地址 你把那个改成你自己地址就好了
<jyf> 现在还挖矿没啥意思
<jyf> 就专心帮人确认交易收手续费好了
<jyf> http://imgur.com/Pai6w2U
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: Ad for programmer in 70's - Imgur
<jyf> http://directory.io/
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable for http://directory.io/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> jyf: 还有多少个币，快没了吧
<jyf> onlylove: 我点第一个地址进去看 有0.01btc 也能折合美元几十刀呢
<onlylove> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11371341/how-to-separate-hadoop-mapreduce-from-hdfs
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ How to separate Hadoop MapReduce from HDFS? - Stack Overflow
<jyf> mapreduce有没有非java的替代性组件？
<onlylove> 我想知道的是，怎么把它拆开……
<hamo|afk> jyf: map reduce是个算法，你说的是hadoop?
<jyf> hamo: 对
<hamo> jyf: hadoop stream...
<jyf> hamo: 我不喜欢装个老大一个java组件
<hamo> jyf: 你去搜streaming
<jyf> 难道没有人用c写一个这种分发器？
<hamo> jyf: 你是说hadoop的客户端？
<onlylove> hamo: hamo hamo 你知不知道怎么把hadoop的计算节点和数据节点拆开，默认是在一起的
<hamo> onlylove: 这个？难道不是很容易？
<hamo> onlylove: 我们以前的节点都是分开的啊
<onlylove> hamo: 来，说说怎么拆，
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> onlylove: 我没配置过...都是OP去配置...
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙
<onlylove> hamo: 靠，那你和我说很容易
<jyf> hamo: server也一样 我的理解是 他就是弄个server 然后接受你的任务 然后拆分成许多小块分发到worker那去运算 算完汇总 是这样吧
<gfrog> hamo: 乃的好机油去呆湾了，乃寂寞了木有？ lol
<jyf> 这个流程挺简单的 为毛一定要用java搞个很庞大的组件呢
<jyf> 就像httpd 以前apache好臃肿 nginx就改进了不少
<onlylove> hamo: vmware有现成的方案，问题是，手动怎么做
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级13.10后如何开启蓝牙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453006 同题目，请高手指点一二。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nccsz — 2013-12-02 11:41
<hamo> jyf: 因为瓶颈不在单机的程序上，所以自然就选一个成熟的商业语言了
<onlylove> jyf: nginx不是各种不稳定么
<hamo> gfrog: 是乃寂寞了吧...
<jyf> onlylove: 你扯淡吧
<onlylove> jyf: 我没扯啊，黑nginx的都这么说
<jyf> hamo: 不flexable 很不爽
<gfrog> hamo: 我们屋正闲聊中，正聊的high
<jyf> onlylove: 这个事实不能否定你扯淡啊
<jyf> hamo: 你是什么部门的？
<onlylove> jyf: 这个事实和我有毛关系，我都懒的和你说我原来面试的时候的事情
<jyf> onlylove: 你既然不说 我当然不用听了
<onlylove> jyf: 但是这个和我扯淡有啥关系
<hamo> jyf: 我以前是百度hadoop集群的用户...而且也折腾过hadoop的架构优化
<jyf> onlylove: 因为是我说你扯淡的
<onlylove> jyf: 那我没扯
<jyf> hamo: 难怪你这么敏感 不过我是问你现在什么部门
<onlylove> hamo: 节点的hadoop目录拿来……
<onlylove> jyf: 看现在的论坛，nginx的，经常500和502
<jyf> onlylove: 这都是后端的问题 你显然对http状态吗有点不熟悉
<hamo> onlylove: 我早就不在baidu了
<hamo> jyf: 我现在不在百度了
<onlylove> jyf: 那前端是啥，404？
<onlylove> jyf: 如果nginx和后端通信有问题，会怎样呢
<onlylove> jyf: 比方说fastcgi死了
<jyf> onlylove: 500明明是后面出错了
<jyf> 你换apache也一样 大佬
<jyf> 502是bad gateway 分明是配置问题
<onlylove> jyf: 那502呢
<onlylove> jyf: 那你说下前端问题呢
<jyf> onlylove: 我没遇到过
<imtxc> hamo: yooooo
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你來啦
<hamo> huntxu: 糊糊
<jyf> hamo: 贵部门莫非是什么见不得光的部门？
<huntxu> hamo: 你和你的好基友一個部門對不
<gfrog> hamo: 帅胡
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> huntxu: hamo 在C社黑科技开发部。
<huntxu> gfrog: 那就和啊當是一個部門我沒說錯啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 土壕铛是在外星设施强化中心。
<gfrog> huntxu: 总之都是黑科技了
<gfrog> huntxu: 给nested kvm的guest内存太少了，kvm process直接OOM被kill掉了，囧。
<huntxu> gfrog: 那個隨便給到最大啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 然後強上ksm =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 还有很多nested kvm呢……
<gfrog> huntxu: 对了，忘了ksm这个黑科技
<huntxu> gfrog: 試過8G內存跑16個mint =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: linux guest的情況下我覺得都應該開ksm
<gfrog> huntxu: 一个本子上我需要搭个DataCenter出来，内存压力很大。
<huntxu> gfrog: 一個本的話8G勉強，12以上才靠譜 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 裝windows guest除外
<gfrog> huntxu: windows的ksm驱动好像不太给力
<gfrog> huntxu: 刚才光顾着算网络了，忘了内存这事情。才给nested kvm分了512M，里面的guest也是512，结果就是一把oops，哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog: 囧
<huntxu> gfrog: 太摳了額
<jyf> 很久以前这频道里有个人给过我一个 30天写操作系统的pdf 不知道是那作者还是翻译人员
<huntxu> gfrog: 反正linux guest給內存它其實也不占
<huntxu> gfrog: windows guest貌似給多少qemu一起來就是多少
<gfrog> huntxu: laptop啊，不能影响我在host上看A站/听歌才行，哈哈
<gfrog> huntxu: 先做试验去，下午通通关掉开ksm
<huntxu> gfrog: 6G mem 3-4台無壓力
<huntxu> gfrog: -nodefaults -nographic -net user,hostfwd 然後扔在一堆screen裏面跑
<gfrog> huntxu: 我要在16G内存上开10-15个guest @_@
<huntxu> gfrog: 差不多吧，1G一個也夠用啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 到时候cpu就不行了，满载
 * gfrog 的laptop早晚会被烧掉……
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，這個倒是，我開兩台風扇就嗡嗡嗡了
<imtxc> gfrog: 厂里又来一极品妹妹啊，直接把之前的助理妹子PK下去了
<gfrog> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> gfrog: 等着，我想办法弄张图来
<hamo> imtxc: 无图无杰宝
<imtxc> hamo: 这不想办法呢么，角度不行
<gfrog> huntxu: 有道理哦，把graphic关了能省几M内存。 我现在都懒得直接写qemu cli了，直接扔进libvirt里。
<jyf> imtxc: 快点上真相
<hamo> imtxc: 求种
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 擦
<hamo> imtxc: 图种菊熊啊
<mayli> 喔喔哦
<imtxc> 马蛋，图都搞不到，还种
<mayli> 有没有同学可以借我国内的vps用一下？
<root____1> 拒绝使用X桌面第三天。
<mayli> root____1: 输入法咋弄得？
<onlylove> mayli: 有个yong还是个啥的，反正有那么个东西
<onlylove> mayli: 要framebuffer
<jyf> root____1: 不用X可以用基于framebuffer的
<jyf> eexpress: http://www.xbox-skyer.com/showthread.php?t=285152  这下面有个人脸和你有点像
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ IT/科技 国内达人自制《铁男》“微型ARC核反应堆”
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • EFL 1.8正式版发布，支持wayland http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453010 https://phab.enlightenment.org/phame/li ... t/efl_1_8/ EFL 1.8 is Out We are pleased to announce that EFL and Elementary 1.8 are now out and available for download. Also Emotion Generic Players and Evas Generic Loaders are available too. Download http://download.enlightenment.org/rel/l ... 8.0.tar.gz http:
<^k^> ─> //download
<root____1> mayli: 现在纯终端使用的是 fbterm + yong .
<mayli> root____1: good
<jyf> 也可以考虑vimim
<onlylove> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/4006922cjw1eb4n93wllyj20c88gcnpe.jpg
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37455
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | IE延续上涨势头，XP纹丝不动
<onlylove> ie6不打算挪窝里
<Ivan-H> 灰灰，哥来了
<Ivan-H> eexpress, 睡醒了没有，问个问题
 * iMadper 求一个底端技术岗位
<Ivan-H> eexpress,神
<iMadper> imtxc: 你前一个东家还要人嘛?
<iMadper> imtxc: 公司名字/地址发过来
<quininer> =-=
<imtxc> iMadper: 前东家我走之后我那个部门包括小弟和老大都离职了。。。
<iMadper> 那不是更好? im
<iMadper> imtxc:
<iMadper> imtxc: 就要缺人的公司.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过你们那边要求可能有点儿高
<imtxc> iMadper: 要关门了还要人？
<imtxc> iMadper: 说是业务转型，其实是要关门
<iMadper> imtxc: 要关门..'
<imtxc> iMadper: 马蛋，你在RH又怎么了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有个朋友, 让我帮他推荐
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 那人水平不咋地
<iMadper> imtxc: 我在rh挺好呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是前两天你说的那个？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我前东家必然不会招人了，我以为乃又要跑路呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 暂时先不跑了. 最近想学得东西太多, 没时间考虑跑路
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞，为嘛不让你朋友在招聘网站投简历看看呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 也投了
<iMadper> imtxc: 没人理他
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近这么不景气呢？ 前两天不是谁还说有猪头找他呢么 gfrog ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 水平不够
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是别的原因
<imtxc> iMadper: 水平不够简历上也看不出来吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 能吧..
<imtxc> iMadper: 那不如你帮忙给改改简历
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 改过了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我还见过有同学简历上写联想笔记本促销之类的工作经验呢。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我见过!!!
<imtxc> 。。。 看来这样的人不少
<iMadper> imtxc: 长期在沃尔玛打工/xxx销售实习生
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥玩意
<imtxc> iMadper: 还好不是链家地产
<imtxc> gfrog: 爱特错了
<gfrog> iMadper: 我这招网管，快来
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是我... 是我同学
<iMadper> gfrog: 还没找到工作呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 让他去鼎好看看？
<iMadper> gfrog: 呃... 我不好意思说出来..
<gfrog> iMadper: 怕啥，你不撅他面试官也会撅。
<iMadper> gfrog: 找个用户态测试/网页测试啥的, 应该要求不高吧?
<iMadper> gfrog: 那小子除了会点儿python, 就没有会得了
<gfrog> iMadper: 去写autotest啊
<iMadper> 恩.
<gfrog> iMadper: Meya那组
<iMadper> gfrog: 谁? rh的?
<iMadper> gfrog: 来不了rh... 差太远...
<gfrog> iMadper: 就是我当年待的那组了
<gfrog> iMadper: 没事，virt-qe略渣。
<iMadper> gfrog: 没戏. cfy都跪了
<gfrog> iMadper: cfy来面过？
<iMadper> gfrog: cfy比我水平高多了...
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 是呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 面试, 一个女的, 直接让他gui了
<iMadper> gfrog: 贵组要求肯定比我们组高
<gfrog> iMadper: 额，我以为当时都没给他面试机会呢……
<iMadper> gfrog: 面了, 但是贵了
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦，一堆vim都用不明白的货
<gfrog> iMadper: 或者写python闹不清楚变量作用域的货
<imtxc> 怎么听起来 RH 这么虐心呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 呃... 你说的两个, 我都不会... 惭愧...
<gfrog> iMadper: 其实我还给贵组投过简历的，直接没忽略了，面试都没给
<iMadper> gfrog: 呃...
<ziyu> 有人吗
<^k^> ziyu:点点点.  13:45 
<ziyu> alsa驱动一直装不上
<iMadper> ziyu: alsa的驱动需要安装吗?
<ziyu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<iMadper> ziyu: 你能描述一下你遇到的问题吗?
<ziyu> 原装的没有声音
<ziyu> 设置里显示的是假输出了
 * iMadper 假输出????
<ziyu> 对
<iMadper> ziyu: 什么叫做假输出?
<gfrog> ziyu: 什么系统，什么桌面？ 耳机/音箱插哪了？
<GODDOG-telephone> 同问
<iMadper> ziyu: 可能是耳机坏了. 或者你静音了.
<imtxc> cnepubee 真是个好软件啊，直接能去掉 z.cn 里面中文 kindle 书的 DRM
<ziyu> 不是
<ziyu> 我想一下怎么描述啊
 * iMadper 总觉得是静音了...
<ziyu> !!Kernel Information
<ziyu> !!------------------
<ziyu> Kernel release:    3.12.1-3.12.1
<ziyu> Operating System:  GNU/Linux
<ziyu> Architecture:      x86_64
<ziyu> Processor:         x86_64
<ziyu> SMP Enabled:       Yes
<^k^> ziyu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * iMadper 或者选错输出设备了
<iMadper> ziyu: 别刷屏!
<iMadper> ziyu: 你现在被bot禁言了, 只有我能看到你
<ziyu> 哦
<ziyu> 第一次进来
<ziyu> 看到我发的了吗
<iMadper> ziyu: 你贴的东西倒是没啥意义...
<ziyu> driver都没装上
<iMadper> ziyu: .... driver装上了
<ziyu> 而且lib和utilti版本都不一样
<iMadper> ziyu: 为啥要一样?????!!!
<iMadper> ziyu: 你现在的输出设备选的是啥?
<ziyu> driver后面没有版本 就是没有装上
<ziyu> 没有设备
<ziyu> 明白了吗
<iMadper> ziyu: 没明白.
<ziyu> 就是已经看不到设备了
<iMadper> ziyu: 你的驱动在内核里, 明白吗?!
<ziyu> 我知道
<ziyu> 要不你帮我看看
<iMadper> ziyu: 你的通用内核里面包含的绝大多数声卡驱动了.
<iMadper> ziyu: ac'97, 就算没有特定驱动, 也是有通用驱动的
<ziyu> 重新编译了最新的
<iMadper> ziyu: 你手动取消了很多驱动支持?
<ziyu> 我现在跟你发能不能发多行
<iMadper> ziyu: 不能
<iMadper> ziyu: /topic 里面有paste地址
<iMadper> <iMadper> ziyu: 你手动取消了很多驱动支持?
<iMadper> <iMadper> ziyu: 你手动取消了很多驱动支持?
<iMadper> <iMadper> ziyu: 你手动取消了很多驱动支持?
<ziyu> 没有
<ziyu> 自动的选的
<iMadper> ziyu: 用的make oldconfig?
<iMadper> zi
<iMadper> ziyu: 是不是?
<iMadper> ziyu: 顺便一说, 3.12.1不是最新的....
<ziyu> make localmodconfig
<ziyu> 这个
<ziyu> 饿  好吧
<iMadper> ziyu: localmodconfig指的是你当前加载的都会被编译进去. 所以理论上, 驱动也是应该有的
<ziyu> 是啊
<ziyu> 所以应该不是内核的问题啊
<iMadper> ziyu: 不是内核问题 == 有驱动
<jusss> ziyu: 试试root用户
<wiiw> ziyu: alsamixer 看看是不是 M 了，静音了
<iMadper> ziyu: 你当前用户在audio这个组里面吗?
<ziyu> 没有用    我  #cat xxx.wav >dev/audio没放映
<wiiw> 我上次就白白多编译了5次内核，明明只是静音了
<iMadper> wiiw: lol~ 赞~
<ziyu> 我之前和可以打开alsamixer的  调了很多次  没有用
<iMadper> <iMadper> ziyu: 你当前用户在audio这个组里面吗?
<iMadper> <iMadper> ziyu: 你当前用户在audio这个组里面吗?
<iMadper> <iMadper> ziyu: 你当前用户在audio这个组里面吗?
<iMadper> 不连发三遍你就看不到....
<iMadper> 我了个去.... 看书去....
<jusss> iMadper: 你在刷屏？
<iMadper> jusss: 对.
<iMadper> jusss: 有什么问题吗?
<ziyu> 不知道怎么看
<jusss> iMadper: 人家都说了 #cat ....
<jusss> iMadper: 都已经是#了
<iMadper> ziyu: groups
<iMadper> jusss: 那我继续问怎么了?
<ziyu> 我用的root都没有
<imtxc> ziyu: groups username
<ziyu> 在里面
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [Help!!!]系统无法升级, apt-get无法工作... The package system is broken http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453017 我的问题: 我的系统dpkg相关应用似乎已经崩溃了. 包括"Software up to date", "apt-get"都无法正常使用. 我的系统是: ubuntu 12.04 LTS... 我的硬件: Memory: 3.9 GiB Processor: Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T6670 @ 2.20GHz × 2 Graphic:
<jusss> iMadper: 都已经是root了，还用考虑audio?
<ziyu> 我下了官网的alsa那个25的  和声卡官网提供的
<ziyu> 编译不管通没通过都没搞定
<wiiw> ziyu: 内核一般都支持的，你用live-cd试试有没有声音
<ziyu> 没有  试过了
<iMadper> ziyu: 在你手动编译内核之前, 上一个通用内核下面有声音吗?
<ziyu> 没有我才换内核的
<wiiw> ziyu: 什么电脑？我的是神舟 A460P
<ziyu> dell n
<ziyu> n4110
<ziyu> alc269的声卡
<wiiw> ziyu: 找个有声音的内核，或WINDOWS， 记录一下声卡型号
<iMadper> 那就只能自己编译驱动了.
<iMadper> 就跟我的雷凌的无线网卡一样, 内核还不支持....
<jusss> 看到这个，就让我想起我那苦逼的华硕，win下看电影一点问题没有，lin下不停的闪屏，重装intel驱动也不行
<iMadper> jusss: 加速方式. 别用sna
<iMadper> jusss: 用uxa
<wiiw> ziyu: 内核里面找到 alc269, 厂家牌子
<ziyu> cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
<ziyu> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<ziyu> cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory
<ziyu> 这些都不存在的
<eexpress> aplay -l 看到设备，就驱动了。 ziyu
<ziyu> aplay -l
<ziyu> aplay: device_list:252: 找不到音效卡…
<iMadper> eexpress: 估计没有.
<ziyu> 没有
<ziyu> 怎么办
<jusss> iMadper: 我试试
<iMadper> jusss: 恩.
<wiiw> ziyu: 声卡那里，找intel 的 alc269
<wiiw> ziyu: make menuconfig
<ziyu> 重新编译内核？
<wiiw> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ t: ALSA - Gentoo Wiki
<wiiw> ziyu: 是的，内核里面支持了
<iMadper> wiiw: 他用通用内核也没声音...
<ziyu> 第一次用这个  还是不知道怎么发多条  我用的pidgin
<wiiw> iMadper: 通用内核的驱动 很全面吗？
<iMadper> wiiw: 我觉得很全了...
<wiiw> 哦
<iMadper> wiiw: 我去看看内核支持没~
<ziyu> 肯定支持的   之前装过一次ubuntu可以的
<iMadper> ziyu: ... ...
<wiiw> ziyu: 那就是编译内核时，选择一下就ok了
<iMadper> ziyu: 刚不是你说不支持吗...
<ziyu> 是我的这次没声音  你能说内核不支持吗
<wiiw> 慢慢折腾吧
<iMadper> ziyu: 我问你, 通用内核支持吗
<iMadper> ziyu: 你说不支持
<ziyu> 好吧  我说错了
<ziyu> 能远程帮我看看嘛
<huntxu> iMadper: sna多好
<huntxu> iMadper: 笑你
<iMadper> huntxu: 我用的是sna现在
<iMadper> ziyu: 看啥? 没啥可看的了, 重新编译内核吧
<Huzoubache> Anonymous-os谁用过？
<Huzoubache> 真是匿名者发布的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: yoo，叔儿乃不是休假去了嘛？
<jusss> iMadper: 你是在Xorg.conf里面开启的sna吗？
<iMadper> jusss: .
<iMadper> jusss: uxa稳定很多
<freeflying> gfrog, 没出去了, 好贵啊最近
<jusss> iMadper: 在哪设置用sna还是uxa?不是在Xorg.conf？
<gfrog> freeflying: 廉航吧。
<iMadper> jusss: 自己搜, 懒得告诉你
<gfrog> freeflying: 去厦门才1个半小时，比挤地铁时间还短呢。
<freeflying> gfrog, 机票是一方面啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 住宿？
<jusss> iMadper: 网上搜的都不一样。。。
<iMadper>  Option      "AccelMethod"  "sna"
<iMadper> jusss: 哦.
<freeflying> gfrog, 怎么可能啊, 去上海都将近2个小时
<jusss> iMadper: 这不还是Xorg.conf吗。。。
<iMadper> <jusss> iMadper: 你是在Xorg.conf里面开启的sna吗？  [14:21]
<iMadper> <iMadper> jusss: .
<iMadper> jusss: 我tmd一开始就说是!
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，算错了，是2个半小时，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 人都快废了,好久没怎么锻炼了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<iMadper> jusss: 什么时候说不是了? 结果你丫还来问我, 我就让你自己搜了
<jusss> iMadper: 没理解你.这个的意思，因为我经常...
<wiiw> 玩过 gentoo 后，啥驱动都是浮云，完美支持
<ninepillars> 大伙儿的输入法都是用的ibus框架么？
<wiiw> ninepillars: fcitx
<ninepillars> 我现在用的是ibus输入法，发现除了能输入汉字之外，没啥其他功能哦
<ninepillars> 标点、软键盘、全角半角什么的都没有
<Huzoubache> 能打字我就满足了
<ninepillars> 按理说应该是有的，不知道怎么设置？
<Huzoubache> 那些东西2年用不上一次
<ninepillars> 比如sunPingyin，之前用SCIM的时候，就有全角半角什么的，但是iBus下面就没有了
<ninepillars> 那我想输入一些特殊符号，怎么办？
<Huzoubache> 求知道anonymous－OS的大神说道说道
 * iMadper 为什么会有这么奇葩的需求... 。.. ．.
<Huzoubache> 俺都说了，那些东西2年用不上一次
<Huzoubache> 那系统据说是著名的匿名者发布的，但网上又有说是山寨的
<Huzoubache> 很纠结。要不要装个试试。又怕是山寨的变成小白鼠
<iMadper> Huzoubache: 就算不是山寨的, 有啥试的必要?
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Qt Creator gdb debug 在 Ubuntu 13.10下 局部变量和表达式(Locals) 无内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453018 RT 我使用的是gdb 7.6.1 有人遇到吗？网上有人说是gdb使用了python3.x导致的，说自己编译一个2.*的就OK。 尝试编译，并成功，但是locals里面不显示变量的值。 ps: 本人linux新手。希望知道的能把方法说的详细些
<^k^> ─> 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 learningl — 2013-12-02 14:29
<Huzoubache> 装着玩阿。据说集成了很多不错的软件
<iMadper> Huzoubache: 反正也是蛋疼, 那就去装呗.
<Huzoubache> 撒家就当次小白鼠
<Huzoubache> 万一有问题，我一定要推荐给别人
<iMadper> ziyu: 别私聊.
<iMadper> ziyu: zcat /proc/config.gz
<ziyu> ok
<iMadper> ziyu: 自己找
<ziyu> gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<wiiw>  /proc/config.gz 是查看内核编译的选项的吧
<iMadper> ziyu: 那就是在/boot里面
<hamo> freeflying: 你回天朝了？
<freeflying> hamo, 再不回就要挂了
<hamo> freeflying: 成天泡机房？
<freeflying> hamo, 是啊
<hamo> freeflying: 机房好地方啊...风吹屁屁凉
<hamo> freeflying: 啥时候再去？
<wiiw> freeflying: 机房要戴口罩
<wiiw> 电路板的气味
<hamo> wiiw: 不用吧？那空气不是都应该是过滤的么？
<ziyu> Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 这个和realtek alc269什么关系啊
<hamo> wiiw: 好吧...原来你说的是这个
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> roylez: 哟哟扎西...好久不来了啊
<roylez> hamo: 恩，好久没看到你这个卢瑟了
<hamo> roylez: 撸sir...
<roylez> hamo: 哦，你挺有自知之明嘛
<wiiw> hamo: 最好穿防辐射衣服
<hamo> wiiw: 其实还好，我觉得最受不了的是噪音...出去头都大了...
<wiiw> hamo: 戴金属头盔
<roylez> ziyu: intel HDA的声卡，芯片乱用的
<freeflying> hamo, 不去了
<wiiw> hamo: 这活儿是 rebot 干的，我们用手柄控制它
<jyf> 草 说道噪音 我这到处都是噪音 办公室呢
<jyf> 还隔一阵被打断一下
<wiiw> robot
<hamo> jyf: 你没感受过机房里面的噪音吧？
<jyf> 这些人还怕冷 暖气开得人昏昏欲睡
<hamo> wiiw: robot只限于换个硬盘什么的吧...
<jyf> hamo: 去过 不过你又不是一天到晚呆在机房里
<wiiw> hamo: 你的robot弱了哈
<roylez> hamo: 托蛋蛋的福，xterm的bug可算修了
<hamo> jyf: 我记得我最多呆过3个多小时
<hamo> roylez: 啥东西？
<hamo> roylez: 托蛋蛋有什么福？托谁的蛋蛋？
<roylez> hamo: 吃空格的bug
<jyf> hamo: 人类造成的噪音问题在于你的大脑会习惯性地去解码意思 然后思路就会被引导过去 而机房那种噪音你习惯了以后是不会受他影响的
<roylez> hamo: 你的蛋蛋
 * hamo 大家快来托我的蛋蛋啊，主席说托我的蛋蛋有福
<wiiw> hamo: 高级的robot是戴摄像头的，感觉像玩 古墓丽影
<hamo> wiiw: 叼...
<roylez> hamo: 你的蛋蛋现在不见了....
<hamo> wiiw: 啥公司这么牛...
<wiiw> hamo: 核电厂
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋去ROC了...
<roylez> hamo: roc是啥？
<hamo> wiiw: 好吧...那地方机房就算安全的地方了吧...
<hamo> roylez: republic of China
<roylez> hamo: o，解放区啊，你把蛋蛋捐出去了？
<hamo> roylez: 公费旅游》。。
<roylez> hamo: 哦，总之你没蛋蛋了
<hamo> roylez: 我的蛋蛋还在...去解放区的那个是你的蛋蛋
<ziyu>     │    <M>   Intel HD Audio  --->                                        │ │
<ziyu>  这个已经支持了啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 连不上tucson是啥意思？
<hamo> ziyu: 你还要选对应的codecs..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...Austin没事
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司这坨屎，真不想看
<MeaCulpa> ziyu: 你是哪家的Linux?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在加安逸阿
<ziyu> ubuntu
<imtxc> roylez: 好久不来啊扎西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我也在家啊
<hamo> roylez: WFH壕
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上个月工资是什么状况？
<hamo> roylez: remote壕
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我只不过想看个工资单，连不上portal
<jyf> roylez: 草 你也是在家的
 * MeaCulpa 每天鄙视一次这个选项都会关掉但是boot不unmount的操作系统cc  hamo gfrog  General setup --->[*] Kernel .config support[*] Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz
<imtxc> 你们工资多得都记不清需要看工资单了啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 工资单...岂是随便看的，我两年没看了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上个月，你拿的工资没多钱么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没注意
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 贵司真好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 多了钱不知道名头怎么行
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自从换了那二货的SAP
 * MeaCulpa 话说SAP还是我摸几个堆屎堆不下去换地方堆的屎壳郎建立的吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.zdnet.com/amazon-unveils-delivery-by-drone-prime-air-no-seriously-7000023795/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Amazon unveils delivery by drone: Prime Air. No, seriously | ZDNet
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ... prime air ....
<MeaCulpa> 屌丝..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: SAP确实是屎克郎写的，nnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又拿了一期retention bonus...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 失败
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还没看过...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个得答应两年不跳槽才有的...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 安装不了 flash ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453024 1.软件中心，选取源： 2.终端输入命令： sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer 还是看不了视频，是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gifos — 2013-12-02 15:02
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没多少的，跳槽点这个直接给他就是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 所以说我失败啊，又呆了6个月没挪窝
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Same here. 我发现PBC这很有意思，中途换了老板，谁知道你干了啥...还不是挑大的写...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尤其美国老板中国老板同时换，这公司没第二人知道你干了啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 假大空，最后给评分也不看你pbc
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就是阿...挺有意思的
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 在ubuntu上插多个usb网卡的问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453022 我这边生产环境是这样的： ubuntu服务器上插有多个安卓手机，安卓手机里面打开了usb网络共享绑定，所以会在ubuntu上产生一个新的网络接口 ifconfig后，除了会看到eth0，还会产生usb0，usb1，usb2等等 我的问题是：如何才
<huntxu> roylez: 土豪樂
 * MeaCulpa 没看懂Google的2-step auth, 丫还是给了我个超级密码...
<roylez> huntxu: 混混徐
<huntxu> roylez: 娃有娘了沒
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> huntxu: 她有娘，我没老婆
<ninepillars> o(∩∩)o...哈哈总算搞定ibus的特殊符号输入了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ninepillars
<ninepillars> ●
<huntxu> roylez: 你啃老居然沒啃多一個老婆出來
<ninepillars> ○
<ninepillars> 自定义用户辞典就可以了
<roylez> huntxu: 你给我从你爹妈身上啃一个出来看看
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| ninepillars
<RainFlying> 好重的口味
<huntxu> roylez: 我沒有告訴他們的時候我爹是曾經跟我媽說看哪個朋友的小孩好的給介紹的
<ninepillars> roylez: 你用的什么方法？分享一下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 安装不了 flash ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453024 1.软件中心，选取源： multiverse 2.终端输入命令： sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer 还是看不了视频，是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gifos — 2013-12-02 15:02
<hceasy> 在谷歌地图上怎么制作那种地点集合。
<hceasy> 一个链接点过去就能看你标记的所有地点那种。
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的 arch 用哪个源， 163 挂了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 日本的一个
<iMadper> imtxc: 值嘛? http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/94333
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Barnes & Noble 巴诺书店 NOOK Simple Touch with GlowLight 电子书阅读器（触控、背光）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 稳定不
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然值
<iMadper> imtxc: 巨稳定
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我下单去
<imtxc> iMadper: 来发给我
 * iMadper 不磨叽, 跟磨叽侠 imtxc 形成鲜明对比!
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种背光不爽啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不如 kindle touch
<iMadper> imtxc: kpw?
<imtxc> iMadper: 发光不均匀、翻页会黑屏
<iMadper> imtxc: è´µ.
<imtxc> iMadper: kpw 也不行，漏光难看
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以买没有光的划算
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 我需要光
<imtxc> iMadper: 先把 mirror list 贴出来啊
<hceasy> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以关了背光
<hceasy> 我来捣乱的。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就不错，下单～
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/130979.html 光
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【飞利浦星宇台灯】飞利浦 Philips星宇台灯流光银【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<iMadper> iMadper :: ~/source/ets » cat /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist| grep -E "^[^#]" | head
<iMadper> Server = http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ArchLinux/$repo/os/$arch
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<ziyu> aplay -l **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 ****card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]
<ziyu>   子设备: 0/1
<ziyu>   子设备 #0: subdevice #0
<ziyu> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<ziyu>   子设备: 1/1
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ArchLinux/$repo/os/$arch -- unhandled responsein get body
<ziyu>   子设备 #0: subdevice #0
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 在ubuntu上插多个usb网卡的问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453022 我这边生产环境是这样的： ubuntu服务器上插有多个安卓手机，安卓手机里面打开了usb网络共享绑定，所以会在ubuntu上产生一个新的网络接口 ifconfig后，除了会看到eth0，还会产生usb0，usb1，usb2等等 我的问题是：如何才
<^k^> ziyu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> ziyu: 别刷屏...
<ziyu> 是還沒有聲音 怎麼弄
<freeflying> imtxc, 310tx出给你吧
<iMadper> ziyu: 输出设备没选对吧...
<ziyu> 一直用ctr+enter  這裏直接enter  手誤  抱歉
<iMadper> ziyu: 你自己看alsa的trouble shooting嘛.
<imtxc> freeflying: 要不起啊大佬
<freeflying> imtxc, 便宜点啊
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc, 我的S4自带了ant+ 升级4.3后就可以用了
<ziyu> 没有的选了  只有一个
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 速度还不错
<freeflying> imtxc, 得出掉了
<iMadper> imtxc: 废话. 我用的懂啥, 有啥是不好用的?!
<imtxc> freeflying: 我觉得必要性不大，不收了，大不了跑步猝死
<ziyu> 只有一个  HDA  Inter PCH
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总大土壕
<stardiviner> test
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  15:45 
<onlylove> 没注意啥时候掉线了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<roylez> ninepillars: 没啥方法 alsaconf，现在这东西好像已经被什么新的替换了
<roylez> ninepillars: alsactl init
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老皇历了
<MeaCulpa> 话说还是老皇历好用...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在上海没空找你蹭饭，可惜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 据说冰与火之歌不错，刚刚下了第一季
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你居然没看？
<houpc> 请教一问题
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 都没听说过呢...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这小说不错，该有的都有了，成人的那些...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 因为小米盒子上没有
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求指导，slim如何调整多个环境的顺序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453031 现在slim.conf里使用sessiondir动态的获取session，如何调整sessiondir下各个session的顺序。 比如我最常用xfce，就把xfce放第一个，不需要按F1就能使用。awesome放第二，按一次F1就能切换到。gnome用最少，放最后一个。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 hcw235 — 2013-12-02 16:04
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 料足，盐和胡椒都有...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有小说的还是比光几个编剧瞎掰的强多了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是
<houpc> Xubuntu13.10声音图标不能用的问题，
<roylez> houpc: 都记不得多少年没用过声音图标了
<houpc> 哦
<roylez> houpc: http://roylez.herokuapp.com/2011/02/09/acpi-setup.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 为笔记本的ACPI事件绑定快捷键 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<roylez> houpc: 自己写吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6093fae0tw1eb4hjx5p81j20gs0gsgnf.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 多心经还得配AKG！！！ http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9182cc8ajw1eb3c9m88spj20fj0bajs6.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/604e48d0jw1eb4cvjyqysg208c05kx6p.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<houpc> 试一试
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 英特尔Linux驱动和Windows版OpenGL驱动一样快 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453032 Phoronix分别在Windows 8.1和 Ubuntu 13.10 上评测了英特尔最新Windows版图形驱动和开源驱动的OpenGL性能，测试硬件是i3 3217U Ivy Bridge和HD Graphics 4000集显。结果 显示 ，两者的性能 几乎相差无几 。NVIDIA的私有驱动也能在Windows和Linux上
<^k^> ─> 实现相似的性能，主要原因是两者共享代码。但英特尔的私有Windows驱动和开源驱动完全不同，后者是基于 …
<roylez> huntxu: http://jandan.net/2013/11/25/cosmetic-surgery.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 每次看到都很震惊：韩国整容前后对比
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04：频繁死机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453033 最近重装了系统，装的是ubuntu12.04 自从装上之后就频繁出现死机问题 以前的系统环境也是ubuntu.从10.04一直更新到13.04,每个版本都用了一段时间，但是从来没有遇到过这个问题。 每次死机前在做的事情都是：正在输入中文，频率稍微高了就出现
<^k^> ─> 鼠标键盘都没法使用的情况。并非假死 输入法是ibus-pinyin，输入中文的环境是skype，qq， 网页输入 最长一 …
<huntxu> roylez: 鬼斧神工
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<iMadper> 用显卡挖矿用装闭源驱动吗?
<huntxu> iMadper: 開源驅動能用cuda？
<iMadper> huntxu: 不是cuda的吧?
<iMadper> huntxu: ati的显卡
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在挖到矿跟彩票中奖几率差不多吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 莱特币
<imtxc> iMadper: 那又是个啥
<imtxc> 山寨币？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: 到现在还没明白到底怎么挖，你挖到了教教我哈
<wiiw> iMadper: 山寨的，服务器随时可能卷款下线。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用你的dell服务器挖
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, 用显卡.
<iMadper> wiiw: 莱特币还算可以吧?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 升级出现错误信息，如何解决啊？大侠们请帮帮忙呗。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453034 升级完成后出现如下错误提示，请问是什么意思啊？如何解决呢？ /home/hyctw/图片/2013-12-02 15:55:46的屏幕截图.png 错误信息：“错误：已损坏个数》0”。这通常意味着您安装的软件包有未满足的依赖关系。 统计
<^k^> ─> 信息: 发表于 由 uniquehw — 2013-12-02 16:17
<iMadper> wiiw: 比特币现在没得玩了
<stardiviner> test filling column width
<wiiw> iMadper: 是的，数量有限，遵循摩尔定律
<stardiviner> test again
<wiiw> iMadper: 还是投资房地产实在
<iMadper> wiiw: 没资本
<wiiw> ..
<wiiw> iMadper: 玩比特比
<iMadper> wiiw: 现在挖不出来了吧?
<wiiw> iMadper: 玩比特币的资本也不小
<iMadper> wiiw: 没本的生意呀
<wiiw> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> wiiw: 我又不用叫电费
<wiiw> iMadper: 玩比特币需要10台高档电脑
<iMadper> wiiw: 显卡是公司的...
<wiiw> iMadper: 100台最好，1K台也不一定能挖到的。
<iMadper> wiiw: 得要矿机了
<wiiw> 每10分钟1个，全球同步的
<iMadper> ... 编译出问题了...
<freeflying> gfrog, 真不行了,平均速度只有23多点
<gfrog> freeflying: 骑车？
<gfrog> freeflying: 冬天体能降低嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 心率最多也只能到62
<freeflying> 162
<jyf> iMadper: ubuntu 1204源里头的mysql-server-5.5死活装不上去 他妈的
<freeflying> 然后就很难上去了
<iMadper> jyf: 呃... 好久没用ubuntu了
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 我现在都不敢烧到162，怕心脏爆裂，囧。
<jyf> 老卡在配root密码上 你给他填一个 他就说已经有密码了 不能覆盖 你不给他填 他又说出错 来回折腾人
<jyf> iMadper: 估计是学虹猫 制造点问题好搞企业版订阅吧
<iMadper> jyf: 不知道
<jyf> iMadper: 同行 哼哼
<jyf> 害得老子现在在找代码编译
<jyf> 代码都要找半天 实在是不如pgsql
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛那Think40你弄得如何了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我貌似还是空的
<huntxu> gfrog: freeflying 162 有點太高了吧。。。
<imtxc> 屏幕保护除了 xscreensaver 还有啥好用的
<gfrog> huntxu: 稍高，但是还好
<huntxu> gfrog: 今天中醫說我血熱有點嚴重 TAT
<huntxu> gfrog: 趕我回家喝苦丁茶
<huntxu> gfrog: 准備5點半就走
<gfrog> huntxu: 只要中医没让你去看西医，都没事
<huntxu> gfrog: 去超市買苦丁茶去
<gfrog> huntxu: 被转太多已经找不到出处：「当一个老中医向自己病人的家属推荐去看西医，家属立刻反应迅速：“坏了，这下真的病了”。当一个西医向自己病人的家属推荐去试试看中医，家属立刻张嘴就哭：“完了，这下真的没救了……”」
<huntxu> gfrog: 其實我中西醫都基本還信的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还在用CRT么
<huntxu> gfrog: 小時候家對面就住個軍醫，估計現在快80了還在那裏
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果不用CRT，最好的屏保是blank
<huntxu> gfrog: 中藥西藥都開 =.=
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者你直接关掉屏
<gfrog> huntxu: “包生男娃，无效退款。” <- 这种么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是说能够锁屏幕的软件
<huntxu> gfrog: 顯然不是
<hamo> huntxu: 又不是宗教，干吗还得信...
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为公司突然要求要对密码复杂度，超时锁屏什么的进行检查
<onlylove> imtxc: 锁屏这种小事情，ctrl+alt+f2
<imtxc> onlylove: 要自动的好伐
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 乱填了一通
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 脑残才想出这种东西来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛我要填好久了看来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上班的时候填就好，只要有人付钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实我主要是需要一个可以设置两个密码用来解锁的屏幕保护
<huntxu> hamo: 囧
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为他们要求了密码复杂度，总不能每次我都输那么复杂的密码来解锁
<iMadper> 早就脱离crt时代了, 屏幕保护的作用是用来保护数据的. cc imtxc
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，就是保护数据啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我觉得就是犹太人和阿三搞的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: -_-!
 * hamo 表示电脑里没什么数据要保护...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用xlock
<imtxc> iMadper: xlock 是自动还是手动？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 犹太人很有可能...
<iMadper> imtxc: 手动... C-j l
<gfrog> hamo: 那你的片儿都存哪了？
<imtxc> iMadper: 那不行
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道支持自动否
<happyaron> iMadper: gfrog 在了你问他吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 不问了, 不折腾了...
<gfrog> happyaron: 嘛？
<happyaron> iMadper: 你那不限速的宽带……
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<iMadper> happyaron: 直接买个不限速的宽带就行了
<onlylove> gfrog: 早上和你说的
<happyaron> gfrog: 他有两根100m的宽带，要聚合
<gfrog> onlylove: 说啥了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 感觉无线网卡跟不上了呀
<hamo> gfrog: 时髦的词，云端
<happyaron> iMadper: 5GHz
<onlylove> gfrog: 你ignore的
<gfrog> happyaron: 聚合？ 这么牛
<iMadper> happyaron: 送我一个吧
<gfrog> onlylove: ignore好多了已经……
<happyaron> gfrog: 速度问imad破吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 就是, 我想来一个电信和一个联通.
<happyaron> iMadper: 我还没有
<gfrog> hamo: 没事在家望天儿么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 快去买, 买了送我
<happyaron> iMadper: 买不起
<gfrog> iMadper: 我擦，土壕
<hamo> gfrog: 默存心中
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我发现我在作一个东西，是India Emplyee's Edition...
<gfrog> iMadper: 你这情况没法聚合。
<happyaron> hamo: 你和gfrog啥关系？蛤蟆，g蛙？
<imtxc> 得，就 xscreensaver 了
<hamo> happyaron: 跟你和 gfrog 的关系一样啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 顶多就是路由做下 load balance
<imtxc> 两个 100M 的带宽！！
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 所以还是直接买个不限贷款的联通吧...
<hamo> iMadper: 联通还可以贷款？
<hamo> iMadper: 还是无限贷款？
<freeflying> huntxu, 冲极限的
<gfrog> iMadper: 不限带宽！ 拜土壕
<happyaron> hamo: 那你俩的名字啥关系。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 200+ 一个月
<freeflying> huntxu, 我一般在140左右
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见土豪！！！
<gfrog> iMadper: 土壕
<freeflying> gfrog, hamo 手机上用啥翻墙
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的vpn
<hamo> freeflying: shadow-socks
<hamo> freeflying: 手机上也有shadowsocks
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的ipsec用不了啊
<freeflying> hamo, 服务器用啥啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋可能，来帮我debug
<hamo> freeflying: shadowsocks啊
<hamo> freeflying: 巨好用
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没安卓爪机，不知道需要改啥设置……
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是之前的配置吗?
<hamo> freeflying: 上草榴特别快
<gfrog> freeflying: 当时给你的域名还是ip？
<freeflying> hamo, 会被钓鱼的
<freeflying> gfrog, 好像是域名
<iMadper> freeflying: shadowsock +1
<hamo> freeflying: shadowsocks为啥会被钓鱼？
<gfrog> freeflying: vpn -> oldvpn，ip的话不用变
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃前几天没薅digitalocean的50刀优惠券嘛？
<onlylove> 我其实想知道方校长不干了现在谁是北邮校长
<hamo> onlylove: 现在GFW的负责人是启明星辰的老板
<hamo> onlylove: 一个大妈
<onlylove> hamo: 那么恐怖……
<iMadper> imtxc: 你现在的东家叫啥?
<onlylove> hamo: 严望佳？
<imtxc> hamo: P，是一个风韵犹存的美妇啊
<hamo> imtxc: ...重口。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 前几天那有时间折腾这些事情啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃现在能连上试试不？ 我开了debug了
<hamo> imtxc: 你居然喜欢御姐
<imtxc> hamo: 当然
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞了个黑苹果, 这周来捣鼓
<freeflying> gfrog, 得晚上搞了
<gfrog> freeflying: pc？
<hamo> freeflying: 你自己配的台式机？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<freeflying> hamo, 是啊
<huntxu> hamo: 你不是喜歡人妻？！
<gfrog> freeflying: mac的话应该无压力连上。 安卓我确实无力
<hamo> huntxu: 怎么可能...我喜欢萝莉
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/262812.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 导电率达100%的Stanene 将可能替代石墨烯_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jyf> 室温超导
<Niac> 严望佳 还是有几分姿色的
<Niac> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUEhQVFRUXFxUXFxgUGBcXFBQUFBUXFhQUFBUYHCggGBwlHBQUITEhJSksLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGiwlICQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAQUAwQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xABEEAABAwIDBAgDBAcFCQAAAAABAAIRAwQSITEFBkFRIjJhcYGRsbITNHNScqHBFSMkQnTR8AcUM2LxJTVDVGSCkqLh/8QAGgEAAQUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQABAgMEBv/EAC4RAAICAQMCBgAFBQEAAAAAAAABAhEDBCExE
<freeflying> gfrog, 笔记本上也无压力
<gfrog> freeflying: 笔记本上你试了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就不是我server的问题了，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不配置文件给你，你扔我C的OS上试验下？
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以
<onlylove> Niac: 你不至于吧……我看百科那张……真不知道咋说
<Niac> 我口味重？
<Niac> 其实卸妆后有几个比她强的
<imtxc> Niac: 对对对
<hceasy> 这里挂机的都多大年龄啊。
<hceasy> 刚刚就问了个问题可被重置了。。。
<iMadper> hceasy: 18 - 40
<iMadper> chihchun: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<Niac> 我是平均值啊
<hceasy> iMadper:  哈哈 那你呢 ？
<iMadper> chihchun: Away messages suck. Please turn them off.
<iMadper> chihchun: Auto-away messages are the spawn of Satan.
<iMadper> hceasy: 23
<Niac> 等下去看《扫毒》，听说很好看点样子
<hceasy> iMadper: 我也差不多23了 。
<iMadper> hceasy: 我还有俩月
<hceasy> iMadper: 该毕业了
 * iMadper 唉, 老了... 后生可畏呀
 * iMadper 求小破公司推荐! 
 * iMadper 要写python的!
<hceasy> iMadper: 我还求推荐呢。。。。
<iMadper> hceasy: 我帮别人找
<hceasy> iMadper: ？
<iMadper> hceasy: 我是在帮同学找
<hamo> iMadper: 基娃以前的活就是写pythona
<iMadper> hamo: 那个人水平太差, 来不了他们组
<iMadper> hamo: cfy想去他们组, 面试都贵了
<iMadper> hamo: 他们组要求太高
<hamo> gfrog: 拜基娃
<hamo> gfrog: 膏手
<gfrog> hamo: 毛线？
<hceasy> iMadper:  不是学计算机的路过。
<iMadper> hceasy: 我也不是.
<hamo> gfrog: 往上看
 * iMadper <-- 水产养殖专业
<hamo> iMadper: 你学啥的？
<hceasy> iMadper: 我说我是学设计的会被揍么 。
<gfrog> hamo: 我当年组很渣好吧
<iMadper> hamo: hceasy: ^^
<hamo> iMadper: 原来你是养河蟹的啊
<iMadper> hamo: 算是吧
<hceasy> iMadper: 什么大学 。。
<iMadper> hceasy: sysu
<GODDOG-telephone> hceasy: 不是学计算机的很多
<hamo> iMadper: 啥学院？
<hceasy> GODDOG-telephone:  那你又是 ？
<iMadper> hceasy: 中山大学南方学院主讲校区
<GODDOG-telephone> 画画的
<iMadper> 珠江校区
<iMadper> 恩.
<hamo> iMadper: 你妹纸学啥的？
<iMadper> hamo: 哪个妹子?
<hceasy> GODDOG-telephone:   也是学画画出身的...
<GODDOG-telephone> hamo: 他没妹纸
<hamo> GODDOG-telephone: 他不是有个妹纸么
<GODDOG-telephone> hceasy: .我们的审美不一样
 * iMadper 一言难尽啊...
<hceasy> GODDOG-telephone: 比如 >?
<GODDOG-telephone> hamo: 充气的
<hamo> GODDOG-telephone: 那个不叫妹纸，叫娃娃
<hceasy> 你们用的ID都是论坛里的么  ?
<hamo> GODDOG-telephone: 会撒娇会叫的才是妹纸
<NaoTanRen> hceasy: 从来不去论坛
<hamo> +1 ^^^
<hceasy> hamo:  电子充气娃娃.
<NaoTanRen> hamo: alsa那块儿的代码好玩吗?
<GODDOG-telephone> hceasy: 我们专业的画以180度和45度为美
 * hamo 除了你们在论坛上黑我的时候我才去
<hamo> NaoTanRen: 没研究过
<NaoTanRen> hamo: 没在论坛上黑过你, 我都不去论坛...
<NaoTanRen> hamo: 肯定是别人黑的你
<hceasy> hamo:  我没事就是水水 ...
 * NaoTanRen 学设计多好, 那么多妹子
<GODDOG-telephone> 同
 * NaoTanRen 水产养殖... 
<hceasy> NaoTanRen:   我这里妹子多多我会乱说么 .
<hamo> hceasy: 妹子那么多干吗来搞机
<hamo> hceasy: 你这就是不会享福啊
<hceasy> hamo:  今天想做一个地图半天没找到方法 就过来了.
<imtxc> ^k^: lol, 读帖子去哦
<^k^> imtxc, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑..  17:57 
<GODDOG-telephone> 有妹不日 必是屌丝
<imtxc> GODDOG-telephone: ....
<hceasy> GODDOG-telephone:  no 诺
<hceasy> GODDOG-telephone: 晚上回去就行了 总不能一天都跟妹子玩吧..
 * hamo 恩，小伙子很懂嘛...
<hceasy> GODDOG-telephone:  你是该有多缺妹子.
<onlylove> hceasy: 哭熊正好遇到你，你那妹子有人预订没、
 * hamo 有前途
<onlylove> hceasy: 昨天还和别人开玩笑呢
<GODDOG-telephone> 妹子不一定一天等你回去玩
<hceasy> onlylove:  我玩够了再给我你
<GODDOG-telephone> 哈哈
<onlylove> hceasy: 你不是说有更好的么&
<GODDOG-telephone> onlylove: 笑啊
<hceasy> GODDOG-telephone: 没事  我在这里一个妹子  回去有另一个.
<GODDOG-telephone> hceasy: 优秀的少年
<hceasy> onlylove:  我爱占坑我乐意.
<onlylove> hceasy: 算了，反正那小伙伴觉得自己不会去湖南
<hceasy> onlylove: 他年龄也太大了.
<GODDOG-telephone> 屌短精多 总爱挪窝
<imtxc> hceasy: 坑越多，跟你共享的人可能就越多
<onlylove> hceasy: 我有和你说他多大么
<hamo> adam8157: 解放区的天是晴朗的天？
<adam8157> hamo: 解放区的人民好喜欢
<imtxc> adam8157: 多久回来啊
<adam8157> hamo: 美女真多!
<hceasy> onlylove:   我们gtalk上经常聊天啊.
<gfrog> adam8157: momo，找到台妹木有？
<adam8157> imtxc: 下周一
<onlylove> hceasy: 你说哪个……
<hceasy> imtxc:  毛毛 纯纯的妹子
<onlylove> hceasy: 如果是指妹子，请用她
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的呆湾通行证多久办好的？
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有台妹勾搭么
<hceasy> onlylove:  namfan
<imtxc> hceasy: 在你跟前纯，不一定在别人身下也纯
<adam8157> gfrog: 大概18天, 但是通知我取的时间是25天的样子
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，看来来不及了……
<imtxc> adam8157: 纳税多久就能办了？
<onlylove> hceasy: 我说的是我家小伙伴好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 你可以回家办
<gfrog> adam8157: 大连木有自由行
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要啥时候来?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想去金门
<adam8157> gfrog: 游过去
<hamo> gfrog: 游过去
<adam8157> hamo: 握手
<onlylove> hamo: imtxc 在论坛黑你呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没 hamo 那种身材，漂到半路该沉下去了
<hamo> gfrog: 救生圈嘛
<gfrog> hamo: 么得呀
<hamo> imtxc: 我这个动力核潜艇又浮上水面了
<hceasy> onlylove:   你家小伙伴 ??我才不认识呢...   这么好的妹子 直接扔给一个不认识的人 ？
<hamo> adam8157: 还在101？
<hceasy> imtxc:  她天天都在我身边 怎么办... 没时间去别人身下啊.
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上哪逍遥去啊？
<onlylove> hceasy: 你随便
<adam8157> hamo: 我正在搜索....
<hamo> adam8157: 呆湾人民不给你们找个地方捡尸去？
<adam8157> hamo: 擦, 流氓
<hceasy> 话说我的初衷是来找怎么制作地图的.....
<hamo> adam8157: 果断去捡尸啊
<adam8157> hamo: ....
<adam8157> hamo: 看来你YY已久了
<hamo> adam8157: 反正一个礼拜就走了...
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃不在对岸多玩些时候啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 多玩两天
<roylez> adam8157: bug修了，多谢
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<hceasy> 谁能给普及一下  签证和护照到底是个怎么回事.....  想去别的国家转转 ..
<adam8157> roylez: 乖
<onlylove> hceasy: 做啥地图？
<onlylove> hceasy: 买现成的不行么
<roylez> adam8157: 乖你老母
<hceasy> onlylove:  谷歌地图不是有个功能  可以把一组坐标数据标记在地图上 然后生成一个地址 别人直接点地址进去就知道你标记了哪里.   主要是玩ingress用的.
<onlylove> hceasy: 那个是共享给好友的吧？
<hceasy> onlylove: 任意人.
<hceasy> onlylove: http://ingresscn.com/wiki/portal/portal-maps
<^k^> hceasy ... ⇪ Portal Maps(地图索引)IG中文网 | IG中文网
<hceasy> 类似这个。
<onlylove> hceasy: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> 下班下班
<adam8157> hamo: 愁晚饭吃啥啊 人生地不熟
<hamo> adam8157: 去吃小吃啊
<hamo> adam8157: 小吃吃到饱
<hamo> adam8157: 去吃大屌烧
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 101周围没有这啊
<hamo> adam8157: 台北有个小吃街的
<hamo> adam8157: 不远
<adam8157> hamo: 饶河夜市?
<hamo> adam8157: 不行坐捷运嘛
<railly> 台北在哪儿呢
<hamo> adam8157: 我忘了...你问问
<freeflying> adam8157, 去夜市吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 别去士林夜市
<hamo> adam8157: 拿你的银联卡去换免费可以打折的捷运票，还能换一个很多景点都打折的青壮卡
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.go2tw.cn/
<^k^> hamo ... ⇪ 首页 - 台湾自由行 为全球华人提供赴台自由行最权威、详实的旅行资讯服务
<gfrog> hamo: 为毛是银联卡？
<hamo> gfrog: 当然是银联掏钱了啊
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<gfrog> hamo: 乃去过呆湾？
<imtxc> hamo: 哟，还捷运啊
<imtxc> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> gfrog: 以前去过
<hamo> adam8157:
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.youthtravel.tw/
<^k^> hamo ... ⇪ 首頁 > 青年旅遊網
<gfrog> hamo: 那肿么木有带台妹回来……
<hamo> gfrog: 我去那时候我还不缺妹纸
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.youthtravel.tw/sub/card/index.php 这个卡非常实惠啊
<^k^> hamo ... ⇪ 介紹與說明 - 青年旅遊卡 - 青年旅遊網
<adam8157> hamo: 没准备逛很多啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 夜店是必须去的啊
<hamo> adam8157: +1
<gfrog> adam8157: 走，羊汤去
<hamo> adam8157: 一定要去捡尸
<adam8157> ..............
<imtxc> adam8157: 还有小吃街
<hamo> adam8157: 大屌烧
<imtxc> 不泡台妹去呆湾做啥
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 乃们组不是有个呆湾妹纸么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 见到emily了
<hamo> gfrog: 走了，回呆湾了......T_T
<gfrog> adam8157: 拖出去逛街啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 那天数了下，好像北京办公室就俩女生啊……
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo C社真是…… 啧啧
<hamo> gfrog: 你都有老婆了还要妹纸干吗
<gfrog> hamo: 放办公室看啊。
<gcell> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/ 恢复正常了！
<^k^> gcell ⇪ ti: Activity Stream - Fedora Chinese User Group Forum - 中文用户组论坛 - 中文社群論壇
 * gfrog 瓷饭
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 早就忘记密码了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 好消息一则:使用ubuntu 14.04的amd显卡用户终于迎来省电功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453038 在linux kernel 3.11的时候,amd官方就贡献了动态电源管理(DPM)的内核代码,并且经过linux kernel 3.12的优化与测试,在linux kernel 3.13中,官方决定在内核里自动启用DPM功能(3.11和3.12是需要用户手动开启的),并且在3.13中加
<^k^> ─> 入上HDMI audio 输出的功能. linux kernel 3.10 : amd官方加入了vdpau硬件加速视频代码. linux kernel 3.11 : amd官方加入 …
<stardiviner> test
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  18:57 
<CyrusYzGTt> 奸夫
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: idiot
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 话说今天你怎么有空上线阿？
<stardiviner> 不在学校么？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 寡人是 无业游民
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 滚～‘
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 妹子长得不错，跟哥哥回家把
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 艹， 本尊是man
<slackopup3> :-)
<uuair_> 有没有国内的VPN或者SSH免费用的？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 在没
<jusss> hamo: 在吗
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 女孩子竟然做伪爷
<hamo> jusss: .
<jusss> hamo: Xorg -configure提示出错
<jusss> hamo: 我给你贴下
<jusss> hamo: http://code.bulix.org/b5ovn4-85120?raw
<roylez> hamo: 渣，有好事没？
<hamo> roylez: 木有...
<hamo> jusss: 为啥要用自己的配置文件
<stardiviner> IRC 这两个 /part 和 /away 有什么区别么？
<jusss> hamo|afk: ?
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 忘记密码可以重置啊，哈哈
<jusss> hamo|afk: Xorg configure 出错不懂。。。
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 你早就不用fedora了吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 登录后桌面环境崩溃，除了重装外还有其他修复方法么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453041 在一次修改了 Code: /etc/profile 文件内容重启后，登录账户后桌面环境崩溃，只出现如下提示。确认后一直黑屏。请问，除了重装以外还有其他的修复方法么？谢谢。 7cd628eftw1eahizqsf6dj20fy041q3b.jpg 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 去也无踪 — 2013-12-02 19:26
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu的广泛应用:洛克希德·马丁公司的机器人也用的ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453042 原英文 http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-wild-lockheed-martins-darpa-robotics-uses-ubuntu 本文中文翻译来自 谷歌翻译 (翻译不咋底只能看个大概意思) 目前，数百万用户正在使用Ubuntu，数以百万计来自世界各地的欣赏它的外观的
<^k^> ─> 人，感觉和功能。 随着用户，团队和公司，似乎Ubuntu是正在采用越来越多的科研环境中，它已经成功地成 …
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 一直在用，不过，现在是双系统 win7+f19
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 我也想重置密码的，可是那个验证码，太不人性了，，
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 加上126邮箱被我废弃了，其实是被盗了，忘记安全码密码问题
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 你登记的邮箱是 cyrushmh@fedoraproject.org
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 嗯，
<Combe> 大家好。
<Combe> 我是新人。
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 指向126的？
<^k^> Combe:点点点.  19:59 
<Combe> ^k^怎么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 不过 这个邮箱是 126邮箱在 thunderbird发送的
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 你把你现在的邮箱告诉我，我后台帮你改个邮箱，然后你再去改密码
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ bingo
<^k^> Combe, 难道你不觉得我怎么知道？  20:00 
<Combe> 呃。。什么啊。
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 算了不改，我刚刚发现可以在 fp 的账号主页修改，
<gcell> 好吧
<Combe> 大家好啊！有在学习C语言的吗？
<gcell> Combe: 刚刚那个 ^k^ 就是本频道 C最牛的高手
<Combe> 请问如何将Ctrl+Enter设为发送，Enter设为换行。
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 额，谢谢了，看来我还是没有做到想清楚再问问题的习惯，忘记 fp是可以设置的，等f20正式发布，你发个冲置密码邮件更好
<Combe> 是吗！厉害啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> Combe§ ^k^ 有时是 bot模式 human模式 或者混合模式
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 后台没找到这个选项，你自己在登录的忘记密码中搞一下吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 就是搞了，可是就是卡在 验证码，
<Combe> 挂Bot是不是很烦人。。
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，拿我也没办法了
<CyrusYzGTt> Combe§ 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 最讨厌的就是那个验证码是 草书
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 那个验证码是很不人道，我知道
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 要不要星期五提交修改下，根据语言环境，中文的输入中文，，
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 好主意，不过负责论坛的那几个，已经很久没有来开会了
<Combe> 什么论坛啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ .. 好吧，当我没有说过
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 前阵子被黑了还是我提醒的
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ ..
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 你有bbbush的邮箱吗？直接邮件给他
<Combe> 论坛地址多少啊？我去玩玩。
<gcell> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/ Combe
<^k^> gcell ⇪ ti: Activity Stream - Fedora Chinese User Group Forum - 中文用户组论坛 - 中文社群論壇
<CyrusYzGTt> 难怪突然多了些从 fp邮箱发来的 垃圾邮件，最特殊的是说我获奖了，当时不高兴啊，我都没有买
<Combe> redora
<Combe> fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ ..貌似 bbbush 用 hers 的，还是什么的，，
<Combe> 果断时间我准备做个elementary的wiki。
<gcell> bbbush hers 是同一个人
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 感觉fedora中文社区荒凉了
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 巨荒凉
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ +1
<gcell> 我也是前阵子才回来linux的，破败成这样了都
<Combe> 我现在单Linux单奔。
<CyrusYzGTt> Combe§ 因为我的win7是正版，就先双系统，等linux的 显卡切换再智能点就将win7字体拿出来，然后 fdisk
<Combe> ～～，表示3A的本子不担心驱动问题。
<gcell> 单奔好哇，我也是单奔
<Combe> 嘿嘿。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教路由器上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453043 我用U盘安装了ubuntu，一般安装时把路由器插起过后就能用安装时自动识别上网，自动更新安装。装起后就只能直接设置上网，以往的路由器不能上网了。浏览器进不到路由器界面。我是 tp link 路由器。请教很怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zgjsyh
<^k^> ─> — 2013-12-02 20:00
<slackopup3> 裸奔啊哈
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • Unix环境高级编程中的问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453048 书中的原代码是这样的： 原来的.PNG 我把程序改成如下这样： 新的.jpg 可是运行的结果是这样的： 结果.jpg 为什么字符数在最后一起打印出来呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xukai — 2013-12-02 20:21
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有一台老笔记本，ati mobile 9600的显卡，装了linxu，有个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453049 有一台老笔记本，ati mobile 9600的显卡，装了linxu，有个问题很古怪，1400*1050桌面显示都正常，1024*768则不管用什么X桌面屏幕最底部有一道白线，不闪烁，而在win下面1024*768都很正常，不知道有没有办法
<^k^> ─> 解决，用的是ati的开源驱动，arch系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 supertc — 2013-12-02 20:24
<happyaron> Combe: 什么3a本子
<Combe> lenovo g485 顶配的，还是很垃圾。。而且硬件有问题。
<happyaron> 3a是什么意思
<iMadper> happyaron: 显卡/cpu/芯片组 都是amd
<Combe> amd主板芯片组amdcpuamdgpu
<iMadper> happyaron: 芯片组怎么说? chipset?
<happyaron> ...
<Combe> 让我来给你们唱一首歌。
<Combe> 开始。
<Combe> >:o
<mao> .....
<Combe> 好听吗？
<mao> 爸爸去哪了， 有人看吗？
<Combe> saiche.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: 睿柯赛车TV-你的网络赛车看台|F1直播|赛车直播 (@ saiche.tv)
<Combe> 好好玩
<Combe> 再来。
<Combe> xiaohui.tk
<alvin_rxg> Title: xiaohui.tk (@ xiaohui.tk)
<Combe> blog.xiaohui.tk
<Combe> 哈哈。
<Combe> 不行了。
<Combe> google.com
<Combe> qq.com
<Combe> - -
<Combe> 新装了一个lwqq插件，先退出重启一下看看。
<Combe> Bye
<jusss_afk>  test
<^k^> jusss_afk:点点点.  20:47 
<iMadper> jusss: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在就在用win的宋体，很好
<iMadper> jusss: Auto-away messages are the spawn of Satan.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<iMadper> jusss:  DO NOT MAKE ME KILL YOU!!!
<jusss> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> jusss: do NOT use auto-away messages.
<jusss> iMadper: 我没用呀？我什么时候用auto-away了？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 把你的xorg.conf贡献下吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额，我没有 xorg.conf 不过 bumnblebee有
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:  你能帮我看下Xorg -configure出错问题吗 http://code.bulix.org/b5ovn4-85120?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那把你的bumnblebee贡献的贡献出来
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 虽然我用的是nv的官方驱动
<jusss> F
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ http://paste.fedoraproject.org/58360/59887921
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我在lin下看电影 视频一直有横纹
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: win下没有有
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 正常， 建议你换 tesla 或者 quadro 这两个 linux支持最好
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ geforce 差不多就类似 fedora , tesla 或者 quadro 类似 redhat
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我asus intel i3 nv geforce 610M
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额，你的显卡比我的好多了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: geforce 610M 最地端的显卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ GT550M 低级过 6XX的
<iMadper> gt550远好于610吧?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: gt550M比geforce 610M好太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> 610 > 550 看数字
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你那都gt了，我这还g
<October21> jusss: 你也瞎说
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 为么？我都是看数字哪个大的才买的
<jusss> October21: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 当时 550 大于 430 就买 550
<October21> jusss: 你的不是gt610?
<jusss> October21: 当然不是gt610,是geforce 610M
<jusss> October21: 你去nv官网看看，没有gt610的
<jusss> iMadper: Xorg -configure出错怎么办
<October21> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M]
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 跳楼.
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<jusss> iMadper: 真恶心独显，下次买本一定不要独显了，太坑
<jusss> linux下双显卡就是个悲剧
<October21> 好像是NV的某一代
<October21> jusss: lspci | grep VGA
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不是说最好独显么？ 双显卡在linux必须 bumblebee 嗯，特知N卡
<CyrusYzGTt> s/知/指/
<October21> GT确实是指中、低端显卡
<October21> 还有一个更低端的代号，即“G”
<CyrusYzGTt> October21§ 为么？
<October21> 网上说的
<October21> 我COPY的
<CyrusYzGTt> wiki?
<October21> NO
<jusss> October21: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce 610M] (rev a1)
<CyrusYzGTt> 艹 ，， jusss 你在装13
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 都说了，是最垃圾的独显geforce 610M
<October21> CyrusYzGTt: 我看到很多人说610很差
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 为了尝试那个optimus for linux,我还下了官方驱动
<October21> 而且功耗大
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVIDIA_GeForce_500
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: NVIDIA GeForce 500 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVIDIA_GeForce_600
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: NVIDIA GeForce 600 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: October21 , http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-610m
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ GeForce 610M GPU with NVIDIA Optimus Technology | GeForce
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 总之目前linux下最好的方案是 bumblebee
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: October21 ,很奇葩的独显，上面都是gt,惟独它是g
<iMadper> linux的解决方案就是, 别tmd用多显卡!
<October21> 哎，CyrusYzGTt去显卡吧看看
<October21> 产品太多了，我也不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> 看AV去～ 不说了，
<jusss> October21: osx用独显有这种问题没？
<October21> jusss: 饭团说装bbb不能装NV官网驱动
<jusss> October21: ...bbb也是用nv官方驱动的
<jusss> October21: 总不能用nouveau去吧
<October21> jusss: 你确定？
<jusss> October21: nouveau根本不提供3d
<October21> 为什么不是nouveau？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ bumblebee有源 可以安装闭源的方案 yum install bumblebee-nvidia 里面有官方驱动和安装脚本
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助关于中文包安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453052 点了install/Remove languages 以后。弹出的框里没有供我选择的任何语言，是空白的。。。。不知道怎么办好了。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwppwwpp — 2013-12-02 21:03
<CyrusYzGTt> October21§ bumblebee也提供 nouveau 的显卡切换方案
<jusss> October21: 据说linus大神很喜欢mbp retina，那linus大神岂不是也被nv fuck了/
<jusss> 我掉了？
<October21> 那怎么304进源了？
<jusss> 大神被xxoo了?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ hmm.. yeah
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...连大神都被xxoo了，我等还怎么办呀
<jusss> October21: 304是官方驱动把
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 看AV
<October21> 闭源驱动是不能进源吧？
<jusss> October21: 什么源？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ bumblebee-nvidia-331.20-1.fc19.x86_64 已经用331.20了
<jusss> October21: 总不会是gentoo
<October21> 仓库
<October21> 软件仓库
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ bumblebee-nvidia-331.20-1.fc19.x86_64 已经用331.20了 from bumblebee-nonfree
<jusss> October21: 。。。什么源？什么distro的源/
<October21> ubuntu的源有
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 319.17
<October21> CyrusYzGTt: fc19也有bbb了？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 3.9.9 319.17
<CyrusYzGTt> October21§ 不是，是 在国内的大学提供的，， 安全暂时不说， 还行，不用自己安装配置
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 据说3.10是不能用的，因为需要什么head之类的忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> bumblebee官网推荐的仓库，
<October21> 我没敢弄，装好bbb关掉独显就没弄
<CyrusYzGTt>  3.11.9-200.fc19.x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> 别打扰我，继续看AV
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: fedora为啥成fc? 那个c是沙
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ core
<October21> 现在我的unity桌面花了，不知道什么原因
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计 意思就是 实验地 小白鼠
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: fedora core?为什么会这么其
<October21> 上次cinnamon升级后就干扰了unity
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不清楚，估计是当时 有类似 这个样的源分类 core free nonfree
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，多显卡就是个悲剧，我还是回win下看电影去算了，
<jusss> 走了，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 忘了说，如果用bumblebee使用n卡， 前加 optirun ， 例如 optirun mplayer XXOO.av
<October21> CyrusYzGTt: jusss走了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice输入自造字符如何令导出PDF见到该字符？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453056 俺用windows的libreoffice作文档，遇到需要自己造字的地方（使用非宋体）。 现在可以在libreoffice中见到自己造的字（用windows自带造字程序后使用区位码输入） 但是问题，导出PDF后所看到的是一个方
<^k^> ─> 格 统计信息: 发表于 由 weive — 2013-12-02 21:47
<MeaCu1pa> …
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<aix> 大家好，请教一个问题啊
<aix> 安装pango时，./configure出现下面问题configure: error: *** Could not enable any backends.
<aix> *** Must have at least one backend to build Pango.
<aix> google好久都没解决
<aix> 大家帮忙看看啊
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LIbreoffice按格式查找功能太差劲了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453057 明明有红色的文字，就是找不出来了。 msOffice就不同了，很容易找出来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-12-02 22:18
<stardiviner> test
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  22:48 
<stardiviner> test
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  22:48 
<stardiviner> test
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  22:48 
<stardiviner> ,format time
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 12.04不能安装jsdom http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453059 知道nodejs, 和jsdom吗？不知道的话可以跳过了。。你根本不知道我在问什么。 装了半天装不了jsdom，总出各种问题。有点受不了了。 环境：ubuntu12.04， 没有保持更新。 问题： 1， sudo apt-get install nodejs，得到的是0.6.9版，在sudo apt-get install npm之后
<linuxlearn537> hellow
<linuxlearn537> first find it,big strong and fuck
<jusss> iMadper: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_69e1a1eb01017w0h.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ iBer指南---笑死寡人了。(转）_路人_Zhuxy_新浪博客
<zky> 大家晚上好。都还奋斗着啊
<zky> 现在没有可用的软件包 pidgin，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。
<zky> 这可能意味着这个缺失的软件包可能已被废弃，
<zky> 或者只能在其他发布源中找到
<zky> 大家都忙看一下这个啥情况啊
<jusss> zky: 换个源试试
<jusss> zky: 我没用过pidgin...
<happyaron> iMadper: 还没睡？
<happyaron> iMadper: 看来也是挂机党
<iMadper> happyaron: 你也在挂机
<iMadper> happyaron: 不然你出来跟我说句话?!
<iMadper> lol~
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 對付微軟這個流氓還得依靠Linux！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453061 曾經有人問我為何要安裝Linux，我告訴他「因為Linux可以做一些Windows無法做的事情」，果然，這句話再一次兌現了！ Windows XP內建了「細明體」(MingLiU & PMingLiU)這種字型，很好看，其字形（請注意是「字形」不是「字型」，「字
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-03
<jiero> 被嫂子当成小孩了...
<skraito> goodbye freenode 0x71 (xc) Our http://www.0x71.org move to efnet server now at channel ##0x71 , find us there if you want to talk to us
<^k^> skraito ... ⇪ (xc) Our which mean Jesus Christ and us True Jesus Church: 0×71 True Jesus Church Hacker Team with Lord Jesus Christ
<skraito> goodbye freenode 0x71 (xc) Our http://www.0x71.org move to efnet server now at channel ##0x71 , find us there if you want to talk to us
<skraito> come to efnet guys ##0x71
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 你欠人钱了？
<jiero> eexpress: 神要替hamo还钱了，救苦救命的慈悲阿。
<eexpress> jiero: momo。你和hamo有隐情没？
<eexpress> 这么激动干嘛
<jiero> eexpress: 没有，hamo不理我，因为我太无用
<eexpress> 难怪，你没引擎，hamo不喜欢你
<jiero> eexpress: 引擎？
<ljy> 有人在啊
<ljy> 有人在吗
<^k^> ljy:点点点.  09:12 
<eexpress> 引擎 隐情 殷勤 淫情。。 打错了
<ljy> ？
<ljy> exit
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨。“隐情”这个词的意思：不好公开的情况，那不理我反而正常了。。。
<jiero> ljy: 。。。
<eexpress> jiero: 额。记得你有goat倾向的啊。
<jiero> eexpress: ？
<jiero> eexpress: 有吧。。。
<jiero> eexpress: goat不是色魔的意思么。
<eexpress> goat 和 glass 是一对词的啊。lol
<jiero>  色狼:西方神话中的神仙(一般指男性)下凡调戏妇女常变成山羊
<jiero> eexpress: 这样。我。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • linux下学习处理图片的童鞋有福了gimp2.8.1手册发布支持支持中文彻底抛弃photoshop吧~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453071 http://iloveubuntu.net/gimp-manual-281-released-and-available-ppa 安装 (ppa支持版本 Ubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 13.10, Ubuntu 14.04 ): Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp sudo apt-get upd
<^k^> ─> ate sudo apt-get install gimp gimp-help-zh-cn 假如你喜欢english可以安装英文的手册 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesse …
<jiero> eexpress: 我不记得调戏过很多女孩子
<eexpress> 你去查下 goat的俚语意思嘛。都带g开头的。你还不理解？lol
<eexpress> 都是袋鼠国的俚语不行嘛
<jiero> eexpress:  Greatest-Of-All-Time :GOAT
<eexpress> ，
<jiero> eexpress: 15 pages http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=goat
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Urban Dictionary: goat
<Niac> 坑爹啊啊
<jiero> eexpress: 其实我对任何语言的俚语 黑话都不了解
<jiero> eexpress: 汉语的我也很多不知道。
<jiero> Niac: 你很老了。
<Niac> jiero 昨天晚上好吵，今天起来看见外面都是血
<jiero> Niac: 车祸或者人祸
<jiero> Niac: 你妹，是不是宰牛了
<Niac> 大概是地痞流氓欺负屌丝之类的
<jiero> Niac: 或者是番茄酱
<Niac> jiero 一会男人哭，一会女人哭，一会又乱糟糟的
<jiero> Niac: 外面都是血的话警察就逮住你了
<jiero> Niac: 等他们上门把
<Niac> jiero 还真没听见警笛声
<jiero> Niac: 哦。那就算了。我下去了
 * jiero 干吗上来聊天呢。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • HTML5学习教程（教程类贴，不喜勿入，谢谢支持） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453072 HTML5应该算是最近Web的大事件了，掌握HTML5对以后的职业生涯绝对有好处，喜欢的收藏吧。 HTML5是用于取代1999年所制定的 HTML 4.01 和 XHTML 1.0 标准的 HTML （标准通用标记语言下的一个应用）标准版本；现在仍处于发展
<^k^> ─> 阶段，但大部分浏览器已经支持某些 HTML5 技术。HTML 5有两大特点：首先，强化了 Web 网页的表现性能。其 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 神，早
<imtxc> 封闭开发是不是为了加班方便
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<iMadper> imtxc: 问糊涂虚
<iMadper> imtxc: 他干过这事
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> www.kernelhub.org/?msg=371758&p=2   赞...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Matthew Garrett - [PATCH] Remove unnecessarily gendered language - The Linux Kernel Hub (@ kernelhub.org)
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样的 patch 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, mjg的secure boot patchset停产好几个月了, 原来去写这个了..
<imtxc> .........
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是一个思路啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 给注释写 patch 之类的
<iMadper> imtxc: 没意思...
<jyf> 有没有什么翻译的浏览器插件
<jyf> 可以让你双击选定网页上一个词 然后就给翻译
<imtxc> jyf: 星际译王的取词功能？
<jyf> imtxc: 行了 找到个有道的chrome插件
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎样把ubuntu12.04 LTS ，安装在SD卡(像硬盘安装一样)？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453075 硬件 ： EEEPC 硬盘：4G SD卡1：live usb SD卡2：空白 (ubuntu12.04 LTS，安装在这！) 直接用SD卡1的live usb，启动进入ubuntu系统，安装。 系统检测到硬盘，只有4G。它就自动， 停止住下再安装了 。 用这种方法安装不行！ 问
<dchxcrow> bu nen diao chu fcitx
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *jFT =W>8*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 搜狗输入法 - 拼音输入法 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<Niac> 有人去看无人区吗
<imtxc> Niac: 那么早的片子，今儿才上映，木有兴趣了
<iMadper> dchxcrow: ... have you checked the offical document of fcitx?
<Niac> 就是怕剪辑的乱七八糟
<iMadper>  上传: 2.52 TB   下载: 1.55 TB
<Niac> 扫毒真心烂，评分还那么高
<iMadper> We have a team of LibreOffice developers here at Red Hat and they are incredibly responsive and helpful. .... .... 赞.
<dreameyesonme> jre-for-linux.bin
<dreameyesonme> 这个文件怎么安装呀？
<dreameyesonme> 有人在吗
<^k^> dreameyesonme:点点点.  10:34 
<dreameyesonme> 坐等帮助
<dreameyesonme> 恩？？？
<imtxc> Niac: 我看扫毒就没看懂他们在干嘛，除了那个人妖不错
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<Niac> 美得我心里荡起一丝涟漪
<dreameyesonme> 没人知道吗？==我不想换系统啊
<Niac> 看完之后我觉得一定要去暹罗一趟
<dreameyesonme> 去泰国看人妖？
<Niac> 不只是看
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 为什么你要自己安装jre不用包管理器?
<dreameyesonme> 不懂诶。。就是我要写论文 下载学校的东西  这个是文件名  我不知道如何安装
<Niac> 堕落一下，而后去清迈忏悔下，然后准备下次犯错
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你都不知道jre是啥, 为什么要安装他...
<iMadper> Niac: 不用忏悔, 不停犯错就行了
<dreameyesonme> 安装了写论文呀
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: jre跟写论文有啥关系?
<Niac> 内心不够强大啊
<dreameyesonme> ==就是我要上我们学校的图书馆查询系统
<dreameyesonme> 但是它说要下载linux版本的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 那你为什么要手动安装jre? 你的包管理系统没有jre吗?
<dreameyesonme> 我就下载了啊
<dreameyesonme> 不懂
<hamo|afk> dreameyesonme: 什么学校这么先进？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你用的什么发行版?
<hamo|afk> dreameyesonme: NUDT?
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 恩, 支持linux不错了, 我们当时直接给一个exe文件.
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 说呀!
<dreameyesonme> 就是我登陆学校的那个网站
<dreameyesonme> 它说失败
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你用的什么发行版??
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ubuntu是吗?
<dreameyesonme> 然后就说下载linux平台安装包
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Java - Community Ubuntu Documentation
 * iMadper 真费劲...
<dreameyesonme> 你发的什么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ubuntu下面安装jre/jdk的文档
<dreameyesonme> 我看到一对英文
<onlylove> Niac: 啥扫毒
<Niac> 警匪片
<onlylove> 哦
<onlylove> iMadper: 给来个中文的,别为难人家
<hamo> Niac: 又有爱情，又有动作？
<iMadper> onlylove: 他写论文的, 说明是大四学生了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 用ubuntu的, 八成是计算机相关专业
<hamo> iMadper: 也许是研究生哟...
<Niac> 嗯 打枪的
<Niac> 也可能是博士生
<dreameyesonme> ==我看不懂那种代码额
<onlylove> iMadper: 研究生可能比较大吧^
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看你看
<onlylove> iMadper: 人看不懂
<iMadper> onlylove: 那还看不了这么简单的文档, 就不能毕业了呀
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 所以你是学啥的? 为啥要用linux?
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你按ctrl+alt+t
<dreameyesonme> 不是不是，我买的电脑就是这样的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-7-jre   直接用fx打开这个, 应该就会自动安装jre了
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Package Install
<dreameyesonme> 我学法律的。。
<iMadper> hamo: ^^ 是不是我记得apt支持打开页面就安装?
<hamo> iMadper: 你得到了他
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 哦, 明白了. 你是被 hamo 坑了!  我跟你讲, 预装ubuntu系统这个行为, 就是 hamo 的公司干的!
<hamo> 。。。
 * hamo nnnnnd
<iMadper> hamo: 你敢说不是你们公司干的?!
<hamo> iMadper: 我没说不是啊
<dreameyesonme> 我同学介绍我买这个电脑
<dreameyesonme> 但是我不是很懂这个系统
<dreameyesonme> 打开了
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你按没按ctrl+alt+t？
<dreameyesonme> 让我选择安装的程序
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 听我的啊
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你听我的啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 听 hamo的, 他是官方人员.
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<hamo> dreameyesonme: ctrl+alt+t
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后再里面输入 sudo apt-get update
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 如果让你输密码，你就输你的密码
<huntxu> hamo: 哈哈
<huntxu> hamo: 笑你
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 等等，你在左边那个地方看到个ubuntu软件中心了么？
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你打开那个软件中心
<dreameyesonme> 好的~
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后进去以后右上角有个搜索框，你输入jre然后回车
 * iMadper 觉得 hamo 业务很熟练
<iMadper>   /nick hamo_cpg
<hamo> iMadper: 不得不说这个软件中心还是不错的
<dreameyesonme> 然后呢  出来两个不知道什么的图表
<dreameyesonme> 标
<iMadper> hamo: ... 那为什么 dreameyesonme 还是不会用?
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 看到一个OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime 这个没有？
<dreameyesonme> 我从来没有用过。。
<iMadper> hamo: 软件中心不就是给那些非计算机专业, 然后不会命令行的人用吗?
<dreameyesonme> 看到了
<iMadper> hamo: 所以, 你们做的还是不够好.
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 点一下然后点更多信息
<hamo> iMadper: 现在的问题是，很多人不知道有这个软件中心
<hamo> iMadper: 很多中老年人也一样不会装windows的程序...
<dreameyesonme> 点了
<iMadper> hamo: 问题是, 就不该预装ubuntu... 你看看, 大学生都被折腾成这样...
<hamo> 然后看到一个附加组件，应该是只选了一个对不？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: ^^^
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 把另外的那个也选上，然后点右上角的安装
<hamo> iMadper: 其实大多数我们预装的电脑，没等见到消费者已经变成windows了
<iMadper> hamo: aha? 我一直以为是到了消费者手里才变成windows...
<dreameyesonme> 没有附件啊  只有安装 我点了它让我授权
<hamo> iMadper: 这个我还是很有自知之明的
<iMadper> hamo: 没事, 在国内, 我经常在图书馆见到一个mac运行的是win7
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 有，在下面的地方，有个大大的附加组件的标题
<iMadper> hamo: 所以你们现在已经到了跟mac一样的水平, 可喜可贺
<onlylove> iMadper: 到消费者手里人不会用会来找的,影响自家名声,直接给弄成windows人拿回家开开心心的用去了
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能是售后电话太多, 忙不过来, 所以要提前改过去?
<dreameyesonme> 是这样的 有两个那个OPEN啥的
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是
<hamo> onlylove: 这种行为要归功于村子里面的reseller
<dreameyesonme> 一个已安装
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 对，把两个都选上
<dreameyesonme> 一个为安装
<dreameyesonme> 未
<dreameyesonme> 选不了
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 在点了更多信息以后，里面有个附加组件
<iMadper> 噗...
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 不是在一开始搜索的界面
<iMadper> sudo apt-get install 多简单...
<eexpress> hamo: 你应该说cli，一行。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • HTML5学习教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453077 HTML5应该算是最近Web的大事件了，掌握HTML5对以后的职业生涯绝对有好处，喜欢的收藏吧。 HTML5是用于取代1999年所制定的 HTML 4.01 和 XHTML 1.0 标准的 HTML （标准通用标记语言下的一个应用）标准版本；现在仍处于发展阶段，但大部分浏览器已经支持某些
<dreameyesonme> 就是那个未安装的那个点了  更多信息 后
<dreameyesonme> 真的没有附件组额。。
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 好吧...那这样...ctrl+alt+t
 * hamo T_T
<eexpress> @@
<onlylove> hamo: 你都交给他apt-get update了,直接来一句install open jdk不就没事了
<eexpress> 终于忍不住了
<iMadper> eexpress: 赞!
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 然后捏？
<eexpress> iMadper: hamo老用骗妹子的招数。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 为什么不换成windows... 这样大家就都开开心心的了... 或者参加你们上海当地的lug... 让他们帮你
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 在里面打  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<iMadper> eexpress: 谁知道 dreameyesonme 是不是妹子. 但是 hamo 不在乎, 男女通吃.
<eexpress> hamo: 是复制。
<eexpress> 不是打
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> lol~
<eexpress> iMadper: ....
 * hamo 你们就会看热闹...
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得这个系统很好玩啊  不想换
<iMadper> 复制的快捷键是 : ctrl + shift + v
<hamo> iMadper: eexpress 听听
<eexpress> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> 错了, 那个是粘贴....
<dreameyesonme> ==然后呢
<eexpress> 鼠标选择。中建粘贴到终端
<dreameyesonme> ==
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 弄好了么？检查一下有没有输错
<eexpress> 复制的，还检查。
<dreameyesonme> 我直接复制粘贴的
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 好，然后回车
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 会让你输入你自己的密码
<eexpress> 果然骗妹子的蛤蟆。支持 hamo
<onlylove> hamo: 这是准备赖上你的节奏,不是ubuntu好玩
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后等着就可以了
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<eexpress> 要输入密码。等吧
<onlylove> hamo: 多问一句,那icedtea-7-plugin做毛用的
 * iMadper 支持hamo 让他装上
<eexpress> iMadper: hamo估计被说晕了。
<hamo> onlylove: 浏览器的插件
<dreameyesonme> 输密码没有任何显示么
<onlylove> iMadper: 咱应该跟hamo学习是不是^
<iMadper> onlylove: 学啥?
<dreameyesonme> 光标怎么不动啊。。
<eexpress> 是不动
<onlylove> iMadper: 骗妹子^
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还需要学? 我还需要骗?
<dreameyesonme> 那我输了没有啊/
<eexpress> iMadper: 额。你不是正需要？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你就输密码就行，不会有任何显示
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> dreameyesonme: 回车
<iMadper> eexpress: 不需要了现在.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那我学去,你一边呆着
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你输完了就按回车就行
<iMadper> onlylove: 去吧
<eexpress> iMadper: 不是吧。你骗谁了。给照片
<iMadper> eexpress: 复杂, 不说
<eexpress> 照片啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 没有
<onlylove> eexpress: 估计是包办
<eexpress> 果照？
<onlylove> eexpress: 嗯,有可能
<eexpress> 办了，肯定有果照
<iMadper> ... ...
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 下载 918 kB，耗时 10秒 (85.9 kB/s)                                              W: 无法下载 gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_source_Sources  Hash 校验和不符  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<dreameyesonme> 这是什么？
<eexpress> 梦眼崽你？ <- dreameyesonme
<iMadper> hamo 吐血三升而亡
<eexpress> 以后就叫“梦眼崽”
<dreameyesonme> ==
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • debian如何安装thunderbird http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453078 解压后如下，没有安装脚本，也没有编译的配置文件，有说能直接用，可是没一个是执行程序啊，请大神帮忙下 ls application.ini libmozalloc.so mozilla-xremote-client blocklist.xml libmozsqlite3.so omni.ja chrome libnspr4.so platform.ini chrome.manifest libnss3.so plugin-container
<^k^> ─> components libnssckbi.so precomplete crashreporter libnssdbm3.chk removed-files crashreporter.ini libnssdbm3.so run-mozilla.sh defaults lib …
<eexpress> iMadper: hamo的心理素质很好的啊。
<dreameyesonme> 我自己重新一遍吧
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不用吧...
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 对，你再试一下
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 校验和的问题, 有可能是网络问题, 或者源的问题, 不是你操作的问题
<eexpress> dreameyesonme: 这错误，通常是网络问题
<onlylove> hamo: 你让他update有没有upgrade啊
<eexpress> 明天你在执行这句
<eexpress> 通常可以不upgrade
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 可行的办法是, 换一个国内的源.
<dreameyesonme> W: GPG 错误：http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: 无法下载 gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_source_Sources  Hash 校验和不符  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<^k^> dreameyesonme ⇪ ti: Index of /
<onlylove> hamo: 上ssh
<eexpress> software-properties-gtk 换源。 dreameyesonme
<dreameyesonme> ？？？
<eexpress> onlylove: 又上身
<eexpress> 执行
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 我去...oneiric...你这是啥时侯买的机子啊
<dreameyesonme> 那个。。具体步骤
<eexpress> 额。果真上身了？
<dreameyesonme> 是？
 * hamo 求协助啊
 * hamo 你们不能光看啊
<eexpress> rdesktop? lol
<dreameyesonme> 我真的不是很懂电脑的。。
<iMadper> hamo: 我不是ubuntu用户.
<eexpress> ssh缺省启动了嘛。 hamo 让他告诉帐号就是
<GFW> ...
<dreameyesonme> 上次是这里的谁教的安装了支付宝
<iMadper> eexpress: 可能是nat后面的.
<hamo> eexpress: 对
<dreameyesonme> 然后就没事情了
<eexpress> iMadper: 好吧
<dreameyesonme> 现在要写论文。。
<dreameyesonme> 所以。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 12.04 Server下，建立网络负载均衡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453081 ip route里的equalize参数无法使用，man里面也没有提到这个参数，请问有什么方法可以让ubuntu里的ip route命令可以使用该参数,或者使用其他方法达到类似效果? 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Xenocider — 2013-12-03 11:15
 * iMadper 不是妹子, 懒得手把手教...
<onlylove> hamo: 让他去oracle下载包,然后解压就行
<eexpress> iMadper: 是妹子，你飞的过去？
<onlylove> hamo: 先这样应急吧
<hamo> onlylove: 也对...
<iMadper> eexpress: 考虑让他反向链接
<eexpress> 。。这，，有点难度了
<dreameyesonme> 要是实在不行的话。。那我就去换系统了只能。。
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<eexpress> iMadper: 你这典型的奸商啊
<hamo> dreameyesonme: ctrl+alt+t
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后打uname -a给我看看
<eexpress> 搞一个更复杂的，来解决简单的事情。
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<hamo> dreameyesonme: uname -m
<iMadper> eexpress: 给他命令就行了呀
<onlylove> hamo: 他好像下载过一个bin,那个应该可以chmod +x
<eexpress> 要是出现故障，岂不是要折腾一天。
<onlylove> hamo: 主要是environment不知道行不
<hamo> onlylove: 我这不是让它uname -m呢
<eexpress> onlylove: 别建议这样搞
<onlylove> eexpress: 你以为我想啊
<eexpress> hamo: 你干嘛不直接-a
<dreameyesonme> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ uname -m i686 dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ uname -a Linux littleblack 3.0.0-17-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:53:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 好
<dreameyesonme> 啊呀，，你们别吵了。。
<onlylove> eexpress: oneiric这个是哪个版本啊
<eexpress> 你看， dreameyesonme自己都知道提供。lol
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 去浏览器打开这个地址   http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=81810
<dreameyesonme> 要是不行我就不问了啦
<^k^> hamo ⇪ ti: {长度=>46.03 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-gzip"}
<eexpress> onlylove: 不记得这些名称。
<dreameyesonme> 在下载
 * eexpress 像高考一样安静。等 hamo 的教程。
<jiero> eexpress: ...
<onlylove> eexpress: 你崽崽都要上学了,你还高考呢
<dreameyesonme> 非常不好意思了各位。。
<jiero> onlylove: 他替仔仔高考.
<dreameyesonme> 我不高考呀
 * eexpress nnnnd 那是比如。
<jiero> onlylove: 他要让仔仔直接上大学
<dreameyesonme> 等等 我去取个快递
<hamo> eexpress: 让仔仔直接博士毕业...
 * hamo 完了，送快递了...接下来不会查水表把...
<eexpress> 不如让崽崽直接替代你的工作。 hamo
<eexpress> 这实惠多了
<jiero> hamo 哈默 这是输入法告诉我的
<eexpress> 替代 hamo，会不会lp都有了？ jiero
<jiero> eexpress: ... hamo 没lp吧,
<eexpress> 移形换位。
<eexpress> 。
 * jiero 前天见到嫂嫂了>.< 被说又小了,然后, 被介绍学生妹子
<onlylove> jiero: 学生妹子多好,简单
<jiero> onlylove: 学生妹子也比我复杂
<eexpress> 复杂？确实，是多了些东西。
<eexpress> onlylove: 对吧。
<eexpress> 快递这么慢呢。
<jiero> eexpress:  因为各种原因
<jiero> onlylove: 现在没有盾牌了. 两个哥哥都准备婚姻大事了
<onlylove> jiero: 自己开减伤,准备硬抗
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<jiero> 什么是 减伤?
<^k^> jiero: define:减伤? http://www.google.com/#q=define:减伤?2013年11月16日 |...| 5.4.2.17585新宠物与新图标、法术改动以及宝宝的技能预览，其中戒律的数据可能 出现错误，一起来看看。
<jiero> ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 学校里, 快递都是送到一个地方, 大家自己过去取.
<iMadper> eexpress: 你离开学校太久了~
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。我被误以为是学校里的，上次就是那么麻烦。
<dreameyesonme> 没有 在我们宿舍门口的
<jiero> iMadper: 因为隔着一条马路的宿舍区竟然门牌号相同。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 呃...
<eexpress> iMadper: 我又不是真的有疑问。@@
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 宿舍妹子明天生日
<jiero> eexpress: 你现在有机会和儿子一起补/学习语文
<dreameyesonme> 取拿东西来着
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你也是妹子?
<eexpress> jiero: ？你没明白意思吧
<dreameyesonme> 男生对电脑比较在行吧
<jiero> eexpress: 因为你的语文不标准，和儿子一起学
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你们男女宿舍混住？
<eexpress> hoho 你的更加
<dreameyesonme> 女生一般不懂。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 噢噢噢，是懒得
<eexpress> 拼音不行的路过
<dreameyesonme> 我们不是，，但是有一栋是男女混住
<jiero> eexpress: 你可以和儿子一起学部首输入法
<dreameyesonme> 不是住一间，是一栋
<dreameyesonme> 好了~~可以继续么。。
<eexpress> 混住，一般成熟得早。有化学因素影响。
<eexpress> hamo: 有人找你
<jiero> eexpress: 怯。和一起上学差不多少吧。。。
<eexpress> 完全不同啊。
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 可以
<jiero> eexpress: 什么不同？排污不同？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 下载完了么？
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<eexpress> jiero: nnnd 你脱离社会太久了。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<hamo> dreameyesonme: ctrl+alt+t
<iMadper> cd 下载
<iMadper> chmod +x xxxx
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 对，cd 下载
<iMadper> sudo ./xxxx
<aix> 大家好，请教个问题。安装pango出现下列问题，configure: error: *** Could not enable any backends.
<aix> *** Must have at least one backend to build Pango.
 * eexpress 为啥下载一定在“下载”
<iMadper> aix: 虽然我没有编译过, 不过我觉得很大可能性是你没有看INSTALL文件.
<jiero> eexpress: 感觉女生没啥啊。。。
<aix> google很久都没有解决了，各种依赖都已经安装了
<jiero> eexpress: 好吧，我男女不分。。。
<aix> iMadper 绝对看了
 * hamo ...这官网下下来的我也不会装了...
<iMadper> aix: 是不是要求自己指定后端的, 你没有指定?
<iMadper> aix: 因为这个错误说的很明显了呀
<eexpress> aix: 什么系统
<dreameyesonme> 什么CD下载？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 是个命令, 在终端下输入  cd 下载
<aix> eexpress Debian
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: cd == change dir   切换目录
<jiero> aix: 。。。直接 apt-get build-dep pango
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: cd 下载   就是切换到下载目录
<iMadper> jiero: 可能不是dep的问题. 而是 pange支持多个后端, 要在configure的时候指定
<iMadper> jiero: 不过我是猜的.
<jiero> iMadper: 他那个是没找到任何一个后端把。
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉debian啥都给个默认的，应该会随意添上个
<aix> jiero 我先试试
<iMadper> jiero: <aix> google很久都没有解决了，各种依赖都已经安装了
<iMadper> jiero: 他说依赖都装了....
<jiero> iMadper: 额。我错了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<dreameyesonme> 下载然后呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我决定在nas上装个esx了，lol
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: cd 下载
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 执行这个呀
<iMadper> hamo: 粗来! 继续干你的活!
<jiero> aix 各种依赖装了。但你从哪里搞到的 pango ？
 * hamo 官网这个居然是个tar包...不是安装程序...
<jiero> iMadper: 你现在成了hamo同事了么。
<iMadper> jiero: 不是呀, 我哪里有那么高大上
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 话说周二你们在上班or上学吧？
<dreameyesonme> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$  cd 下载 dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$
<dreameyesonme> 出来这个
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 好
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后sudo su
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 赞!
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后 mkdir -p /usr/java
<eexpress> 看不下去了。2个骗子。不给视频教程的。
<aix> jiero http://www.pango.org/Download官方下的
<^k^> aix ⇪ ti: Download - Pango
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后  cp jre*.tar.gz /usr/java
 * jiero 想问：哪些种类的油香？目前只有黄油，需要买盐和味极鲜酱油。然后什么液态油呢？
<dreameyesonme> 每输一个执行一下是吗
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 对
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后cd /usr/java
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你这个问题好萌~
<iMadper> jiero: 香油呀
<iMadper> jiero: 芝麻油嘛~
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 然后 tar xf jre*.tar.gz
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 做完了么？
<dreameyesonme> root@littleblack:/home/dreameyesonme/下载# cp jre*.tar.gz /usr/java cp: 无法获取"jre*.tar.gz" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录
<jiero> iMadper: 恩，考虑中，香油是优先。
<jiero> iMadper: 或者买有很多油的芝麻酱
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 好吧....你先ls给我看一下
<dreameyesonme> 这个有影响没？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 有
<iMadper> jiero: 我煲粥的时候都是先用少量香油 + 盐来腌一下米
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 剩下的就都不能做了
<jiero> iMadper: 阿。我一周每吃盐
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ls *.tar.gz
<dreameyesonme> ls?
<iMadper> jiero: 你回国这么久了, 还不吃盐...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 就是list ，列出来
<dreameyesonme> 什么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ls *.tar.gz
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 执行这个命令: dreameyesonme: ls *.tar.gz
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 执行这个命令: ls *.tar.gz
<dreameyesonme> 你们吃饭了没啊
<dreameyesonme> 要不先去吃饭吧
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  或者  ls | grep .gz 虽然傻了点。。。
<dreameyesonme> root@littleblack:/home/dreameyesonme/下载# ls *.tar.gz aliedit(1).tar.gz root@littleblack:/home/dreameyesonme/下载#
 * hamo ...
<iMadper> hamo: ^^ 渣渣, 没在下载里!
 * hamo 我去...
 * hamo 居然能装支付宝...
<jiero> hamo:  小可爱
 * iMadper DONT MAKE ME KILL MYSELF!
<huntxu> gfrog: 基娃
<aix> iMadper 还是没有解决，如何指定后端呢？
<iMadper> hamo: 我忘了支付宝是不是我帮他装得了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 刚才路过贵司来着
<onlylove> hamo: 你那样如果解压的话,要给人写java环境变量的
<iMadper> aix: 给我代码链接, 我看看去
<jiero> aix 。你看看https://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/tree/README
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: pango - Internationalized text layout and rendering library
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃们的log还满显眼
<dreameyesonme> 同志们！
<dreameyesonme> 你们还在跟我说话么？
<dreameyesonme> 还是你们在聊天？
<hamo> iMadper: 赶紧帮忙把这个也装了
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 先去吃饭把
<dreameyesonme> 我在吃
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 我们想想办法
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我们说话的时候, 都加上别人名字了
<dreameyesonme> 恩 好的
<dreameyesonme> 怎么加？
<jiero> aix 另外你要pango干吗。。。
<jiero> aix 看起来你不想是图形开发人员。
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  输入名字 tab
<aix> jiero 装GTK3+
<jiero> aix: 。。。。
<iMadper> aix: The Cairo backend is the preferred backend to use Pango with and is
<iMadper> subject of most of the development in the future.   所以你已经装了Cairo了?
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 这样？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 对.
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你可以先去吃饭. 这个房间又不会跑掉.
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我保证等你吃完, 这个房间仍然在这里
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 好玩~我在吃啊
<jiero> aix: 。。。装gtk3？debian 有吧。
<dreameyesonme> 寝室煮的
<aix> iMadper pango源码吗？http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/pango/1.36/
<^k^> aix ⇪ t: ftp.gnome.org
<iMadper> aix: 恩, 刚才的问题, cairo你装了是吧?
<aix> iMadper Cairo装了
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 寝室还可以煮饭？
<iMadper> aix: 不就是gtk3吗? 包管理器不行吗?
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 真心高大上
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 不会跳闸
<iMadper> hamo: 我煮了四年
<aix> jiero 装GTK+3.8
<iMadper> hamo: 宿舍限制3kW上限, 后来装了空调, 就更多了
<dreameyesonme> <hamo>就一个电饭锅。。
<hamo> iMadper: ...这限制跟没限制一样把
<jiero> iMadper: 你们太好了吧。。。
<hamo> iMadper: 3kW...
<iMadper> jiero: hamo: 恩...
<jiero> iMadper: 研究生宿舍就没有。
<iMadper> jiero: 研究生宿舍我没去过....
<dreameyesonme> 恩
 * iMadper 该吃饭去了...
 * hamo 嗯
<dreameyesonme> 研究生是也
<dreameyesonme> 不跳闸哦~~
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你什么学校啊？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 上海啥学校?
<dreameyesonme> 可是没空调
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 自己买
<dreameyesonme> 华政
<iMadper> 华东政法?
<dreameyesonme> 恩
 * jiero 鄙视大学名称用缩写
<jiero> lol
<hamo> jiero: 袋鼠国不是也用
<iMadper> jiero: 很多国外的大学, 名字太长
<hamo> jiero: 袋鼠国肯定不说学校全名的把
<jiero> hamo: 同样鄙视
<jiero> hamo: 说
<dreameyesonme> ==好吧 华东政法大学
<iMadper> jiero: 伊利诺伊州立大学香槟分校之类的...
<jiero> hamo: 除了极少数，都说全程
<iMadper> jiero: 麻省理工你说下全称?
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 一直不知道麻省的全称是啥
<dreameyesonme> 你们都是高大上啊
<hamo> iMadper: 马赛主塞州吧？
<dreameyesonme> 牛气！
<jiero> iMadper: 。你网上搜一下，如果毕业仪式大概都说全程
<jiero> 全称
<jiero> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 好长
<hamo> jiero: 其实应该叫麻州理工才对把？
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀... 麻萨诸塞
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<jiero> iMadper: 你是好孩子。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是跟你討論logo的問題
<iMadper> jiero: 必需的!
<jiero> hamo: 我都不知道
<dreameyesonme> 你们都不吃饭么
<huntxu> gfrog: 虛擬機開了-nodefaults -nographic之後，需要讀random的東西都很慢
<huntxu> gfrog: 怎麽盡量生成隨機的信息喂它
<aix> 频道菜鸟能混不：）
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 吃零食度日
<hamo> huntxu: 开那个虚拟的random设备
<jiero> iMadper: 我又要补牙了
<iMadper> jiero: 少吃糖...
<hamo> huntxu: VirtIORNG
<dreameyesonme> jiero: ==好恐怖
<iMadper> jiero: 我看你还是不停吃巧克力..
 * jiero 上排补牙的空洞脱落了
<jiero> iMadper: 吃不起啊
<iMadper> jiero: 得了吧, 你没少吃...
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室有两个很会做饭的妹子
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你是妹纸？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 做饭不会有人比我强的了
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 寝室里怎么会有妹纸？
 * jiero 最近半年才吃了 100g 巧克力。。。
 * iMadper 大家来看, hamo 开始装了...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> hamo: 其实你一开始就知道真相对不对?!
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你说的太像是你们宿舍男女同居了。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 給我參數 =.=
<iMadper> hamo: 我都知道好久了...
<dreameyesonme> 我每次负责吃
<huntxu> hamo: 不會
<hamo> iMadper: 我真不知道啊
<dreameyesonme> ？？？
<dreameyesonme> 一个寝室4个人啊
<hamo> huntxu: -device virtio-rng-pci
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 寝室里有妹子，不是一起住么。。。
<dreameyesonme> 3个锅
<dreameyesonme> 是啊
<dreameyesonme> 一起住啊
<jiero> 同寝室 2个妹子 2个男子
<gfrog> huntxu: 有个virtio-rnd好像，我查查
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么UBUNTU13.10与之前版本差这么多？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453084 大神们好，我刚初学UBUNTU的小彩笔，装了13.10几天了，始终感觉不适应，在网上找了很多的UBUNTU教学书籍和视频，我发觉与我的系统出入太大，13.10没有控制中心和首选项吗？我看到一篇帖子是说， 双系统的UBUNTU和单系统的UB
<^k^> ─> UNTU是不一样的，是不是只装UBUNTU13.10,就会有首选项呢? 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 elegantvglele — 2013-12-03 12:0 …
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 哦。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<hamo> gfrog: 我已经给他了
<hamo> gfrog: 亲你晚了亲
<dreameyesonme> 我是说有两个很会做饭
<gfrog> huntxu: name "virtio-rng-pci", bus PCI, categories "Misc"
<dreameyesonme> 还有两个
<dreameyesonme> 包括我
<dreameyesonme> 不会
 * hamo 可以做饭的宿舍真好...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。哦你和4个妹子一起住？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<gfrog> hamo: 乖
<dreameyesonme> 3个
<gfrog> hamo: 附近吃饭的地方球推荐
<hamo> gfrog: 不知道啊
<dreameyesonme> 一共4个
<hamo> gfrog: 我还想去吃点新鲜的呢
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你真的是男的？
<gfrog> hamo: 新鲜的神马？
 * hamo 我也想和女生住一个宿舍...
<dreameyesonme> ==
<hamo> gfrog: 新鲜的中午饭，平时吃的少的
<dreameyesonme> 你们故意吧就
 * iMadper 
<hamo> gfrog: 五楼快吃吐了
 * iMadper 吃饭. 
<gfrog> hamo: 大食代
<huntxu> hamo: 讚黑貓
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 没啥，只是少见啊。我没这样过
<huntxu> gfrog: 看人家
<hamo> gfrog: ^^^
<hamo> gfrog: 这不一样么
<jiero> hamo: 黑猫挑食
<gfrog> huntxu: hum?
 * jiero 想吃巧克力阿。。。。
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 没怎么样？
<dreameyesonme> 同志们！今天我能装好么？
<gfrog> hamo: 7-eleven
<hamo> gfrog: 可以
<hamo> gfrog: 去不去？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 没有和3个姑娘住一个房间过。
<gfrog> hamo: 你竟然同意这个……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我保证,没问题
<hamo> gfrog: 我觉得不错啊
<hamo> gfrog: 我吃的少
<gfrog> hamo: 今儿周几，翻翻手里的卡有没有特惠
<gfrog> hamo: 要不去家乐福买盒饭吧
<dreameyesonme> 好的~晚上要跟本科室友吃饭，，
<hamo> gfrog: 家乐福还有和饭？
<dreameyesonme> 所以下午能装好就好了
<gfrog> hamo: 肯定有
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 具体进度看hamo同学是不是给力了
<huntxu> gfrog: 黑貓比你快
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 妹纸，我是真没辙了...你等等问问高大上的 iMadper 同学把
 * jiero 听说有手机冲值100送100，去了，然后看见长队，然后等2分钟，然后有人问看门大爷，不行了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 他是快枪手。 1-2-3-买单 那种
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你真的是女的。？
 * hamo ...
<jiero> 好奇纸尿裤- 广告太好了
<onlylove> hamo: 你要乖,帮妹子装好java
<jiero> hamo: 蛤蟆蛤蟆
<dreameyesonme> ==为什么老是怀疑我是男的？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 这频道里的都是gay...他们习惯了...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 没有怀疑你是男的，只是好奇你到底是男是女
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我没看，你说你是女的你就是女的
<jiero> lol
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 当然我不是...
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 所以我相信你是妹纸
<jiero> hamo: 你是蛤蟆哈哈哈
<huntxu> dreameyesonme: 黑毛已經有妹子了，別被他騙了
<hamo> jiero: nnnnnd
<jiero> 癞蛤蟆。
<onlylove> hamo: 你欠黑是不
<huntxu> dreameyesonme: 我已經有妹子了，來給我騙
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 只是这里面大部分是汉子,然后默认属性就是汉子了
<ziyu> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=834211d8d0f8b0b758a89c746e50fda7594784e2
<^k^> ziyu ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<ziyu> 这是用ubuntu提供的测试脚本检测结果
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。没问题，女汉子不介意
<ziyu> 一点声音都没有
<ziyu> 帮忙看看什么问题
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 根本不是阿，我是一开始以为你否认自己是女，然后就以为你是男的，纯属误会。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 你整天研究别人的性别,然后瞎闹
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你等等高大上的 iMadper 同学吃饭回来，缠着他就行
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 另外，给张照片瞧瞧
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<hamo> jiero: ...
<gfrog> jiero: 你的usb 网卡有救了，3.12里有rtl8188eu的驱动了。
<hamo> jiero: 裸姐你这个太明显了啊...
<gfrog> hamo: 走啊，买盒饭去
<jiero> hamo: 俄，我对谁不是这样？
<hamo> gfrog: .
<dreameyesonme> 能帮忙的亲可以开始的话说一声哈
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。什么问题。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 先去家乐福看看？
<hamo> jiero: 我是说你赤果果的要照片...
<jiero> hamo: 我对谁不是直接要照片？
<hamo> gfrog: 可以吧..我随便，不如直接7-11
<gfrog> hamo: ……
<jiero> hamo: 只要话多的，我都要过
<onlylove> hamo: 1110贵司不支持了,要不要帮忙upgrade,估计直接upgrade会死的很难看
<ziyu> 看看这个啊http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=834211d8d0f8b0b758a89c746e50fda7594784e2
<hamo> onlylove: 重装
<jiero> onlylove: 备份，冲撞
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。照片~
<dreameyesonme> ==又不好看，不好意思发
<onlylove> hamo: 你俩帮dreameyesonme 重装去吧 cc jiero
<onlylove> jiero: 可以顺路看活得
<onlylove> jiero: 照片多没意思
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。没关系。
<jiero> onlylove: 在上海阿。
 * jiero 只有5岁时候去过上海
<onlylove> jiero: 高铁很快的,或者你飞过去
<jiero> onlylove: 远距离就完成了吧。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 就是说你是 11.10 版本系统。要升级？
<onlylove> jiero: 远距离?你从1110升级试试
<dreameyesonme> 不懂
<dreameyesonme> 就是要装那个什么东西
<onlylove> jiero: 她的版本是1110的,要装java,apt不成
<dreameyesonme> 然后进学校的图书馆系统
<freeflying> gfrog, 你哪里来的esx的授权啊
<jiero> onlylove: 11.10 升级12.04 不是应该简单么？
<dreameyesonme> 查资料
<onlylove> jiero: 我估计一下子upgrade就到1310了
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  搜 tizen sdk jdk ubuntu，我这里网络不行了。
<onlylove> jiero: 然后就不知道发生了什么
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  有个ppa ，支持 12.04
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 大概11.10 也可以
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 其实我建议你找个windows机器上学校图书馆系统,保险
<imtxc> hamo: 光大神卡的功能被阉割了我擦
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 图书馆系统阿。不是网页么。。。
 * jiero 害怕图书馆了。再也不去了
 * jiero 绝对不在图书馆里睡觉，
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 搜了 看不懂 是网页  登陆不了 然后让我下载linux平台包 下载了 安装不了，然后我想知道怎么安装
<onlylove> jiero: 网页,java的
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 因为毕业论文要写好几万字，我不可能只用一天。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 搞啥,我记得我本科就要一万字
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 研究生3万
<jiero> dreameyesonme:   http://www.360doc.com/content/13/0415/22/9171956_278504895.shtml
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 看 http://www.360doc.com/content/13/0415/22/9171956_278504895.shtml
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: http://www.java.com/zh_CN/download/help/linux_install.xml
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 如何下载和安装用于 Linux 的 32 位 Java？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 3.1 Install Oracle Java 7
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=81810
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: {长度=>46.03 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-gzip"}
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我这里网络太强大了，上国外网路 10kb /s，还连接不上。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你可以选择我的或者jiero的方式,表混着来
<jiero> dreameyesonme onlylove 你们都是好学生阿。我从来都不够字数
<onlylove> jiero: 你傻啊,字数不够重写
<jiero> 学语文写作文，向来空半页
<jiero> onlylove: 懒得
<onlylove> jiero: 你懒得?那不要毕业了
<jiero> onlylove: 我是缩略专家
<jiero> onlylove: 没毕业
<jiero> onlylove: 就是没毕业~
<dreameyesonme_> ???
<onlylove> jiero: 我毕业了,这就是差距
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。
<dreameyesonme_> 坐等支援
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: http://www.java.com/zh_CN/download/help/linux_install.xml
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 如何下载和安装用于 Linux 的 32 位 Java？
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 。。。看不懂英文？
<onlylove> jiero: 别闹,这中文的,oracle乌龟壳官方
<dreameyesonme_> 不懂计算机。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=81810
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: {长度=>46.03 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-gzip"}
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 根本不在于懂不懂，而在于看了之后敢不敢尝试
<wiiw> ziyu: 驱动识别了？
<ziyu> 恩恩  识别了
<dreameyesonme_> jiero: ？？？
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 每人研究那么多东西，但是存在无数教程。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: jiero 的意思是,要抱着不怕死的精神往前冲
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<dreameyesonme_> ==我是看不懂，不知道怎么弄。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 冲个屁。。
<dreameyesonme_> 要是有具体步骤
<onlylove> jiero: 难道不是么
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 就是说你看不懂步骤，就试验。
<dreameyesonme_> 我就直接跟着做就是了。。
<ziyu> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=834211d8d0f8b0b758a89c746e50fda7594784e2
<^k^> ziyu ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<dreameyesonme_> onlylove: 网速比较慢  还在下载
<jiero> onlylove: 都没方向冲个鸟，现在纯粹是在踩地雷的状态
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 没事,慢慢下,大概46M
<black_angel> 那台什么莓来的，几十美元就能买的那台
<onlylove> jiero: 其实……我就是给个临时的方案，1110的系统用没啥意思了
<onlylove> jiero: 但是如果贸然升级的话，搞不好会死的很惨
<dreameyesonme_> <jiero> ：呵呵 我明白你的意思  不过我现在没有心思慢慢摸索试验  就想有人指导装好了赶紧写论文。。
<black_angel> 记不起来了，用 python 来编程的那台小东东叫什么名字的呢？
<dreameyesonme_> 要是大家觉得很麻烦
<dreameyesonme_> 那我就直接去还系统了
<dreameyesonme_> 不过还是谢谢大家哈~
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 为啥不用windows，能说下么，到不是很麻烦，但是……
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 你从哪里得到的这装 ubuntu 11.10的机器？
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 前辈给的dell？
<onlylove> jiero: 没准是tp
<jiero> onlylove: dell预装 11.10 很多年
<onlylove> jiero: tp也有啊
<jiero> onlylove: 哦
<jiero> onlylove: 没听说
<black_angel> 找到了，29美元电脑 Raspberry Pi
<dreameyesonme_> 我是五月份买的电脑  同学介绍的  但是预装的是这个系统  不过因为我自己平时就上网或者写论文 所以没换WIN也可以用
<dreameyesonme_> 我是TP的
<onlylove> black_angel: 你研究树莓做啥
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 。。。到了今年还是 11.10 我的天哪。。。
<dreameyesonme_> 用了这段时间觉得也没有什么
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 我的问题是……你们学校对字体有要求么？字体不对会死的很惨
<dreameyesonme_> 不会的吧
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 古老教师会的。
<dreameyesonme_> 我只要是上知网
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 我写论文的时候，字体字号各种格式
<dreameyesonme_> 查资料
<dreameyesonme_> 有要求的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 查资料不影响，我的意思是，最终论文的格式
<dreameyesonme_> 不过主要是内容
 * jiero 曾经欺负过所有的老师，给的都是linux专有字体把。。。
<jiero> 而且给的全是pdf
<dreameyesonme_> 有的
<black_angel> onlylove: 我有一个想法，我想在它上面安装一个摄像头然后运行在远在千里之外的祖屋，再让它将图片发到新浪的云端
<onlylove> jiero: 老师会抓狂，然后让你重写
<jiero> onlylove: ask why、
<dreameyesonme_> 我不知道诶。。反正会给标准范本
<onlylove> jiero: 说你格式不对
<dreameyesonme_> 参照改格式
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 我上学那会儿，要宋体，新宋体都不行
<jiero> onlylove: pdf 行
<dreameyesonme_> 主要图书馆系统我上不去
<jiero> onlylove: 但是很多老师没见过
<dreameyesonme_> onlylove: 有这么严啊？
<dreameyesonme_> 你们什么老师？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 就那么样子的
<dreameyesonme_> 我们法律还好啊。。
 * jiero 去过法庭几次。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你去那做啥
<jiero> only
<jyf> 买了个移动硬盘 toshiba的 1T usb3接口 感觉挺不错
<dreameyesonme_> 本科我就写了给老师看了，他就说基本规范就定稿吧。。
<jiero> onlylove: 学商法。
 * onlylove 新买的dell鼠标不如logitech的好用
<jiero> onlylove: 写报告
<jiero> onlylove: 双飞燕的。
<jiero> onlylove: 我用着 1998年logitech鼠标
<onlylove> jiero: 是这样的，公司配的鼠标，坏掉了，PM嫌来回换麻烦，让我自己买个，说是报销在车费里面了
<dreameyesonme_> <onlylove> ：下好了
<jiero> jyf:  速度 应该有 130MB/s了吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 因为原来是dell的，归还的时候怕麻烦，所以要买dell的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 下载在那里了……
<dreameyesonme_> ？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 保存在那里，
<jiero> onlylove: 原来的比你刚刚买的好用？
<onlylove> jiero: 原来的是我自己的logitech
<onlylove> jiero: 那个配的鼠标我就没用过，哦，是不好使，没法用
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。那你就用自己的呗，没用过怎么坏了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你人品台强悍
<onlylove> jiero: 我怎么知道
<dreameyesonme_> <onlylove>：什么意思？把我从网页上下载的保存在刚刚下载的那个上边？
<onlylove> jiero: 大概运输过程中坏了吧
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 我想问，你把你下载的那个文件放在那里了
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 不是，就是使用你下载好的文件把——哦onlylove 怕你找不到
<jiero> onlylove: 毕竟人家用了 7个月了
<onlylove> jiero: 我怕我找不到
<jiero> onlylove: 哦6个月
<jiero> 一晃。我用了6年了。。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 你下载文件，要保存到硬盘上，你保存到哪个目录了
<jiero> 用了 6年 ubuntu。。
<dreameyesonme_> 下载啊。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 他担心过度
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 好吧……
<dreameyesonme_> 在下载里面
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 使用它
<dreameyesonme_> ？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 开一个终端，恩，ctrl+alt+t
<dreameyesonme_> 然后呢
<jiero> dreameyesonme_:  cd ~/下载
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: ls 下载
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。别干没用的。。。
<dreameyesonme_> ？
<dreameyesonme_> 哪个？
<onlylove> jiero: 直接加路径解压一样
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: cd 下载。ls
<jiero> onlylove: 因为中文路径可能出错。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 不要句号，分开执行
<onlylove> jiero: 我知道啊
<dreameyesonme_> cd 下载
<onlylove> jiero: 但是……中文的locale应该不会死
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 是的
<dreameyesonme_> 再ls？
<gfrog> freeflying: hypervisor是免费的嘛
<onlylove> 嗯，看看有没有个叫jre7u45的文件
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 名字类似
<aix> dreameyesonme_ 女生么？
<dreameyesonme_> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ cd 下载 dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ ls 201306140840066427.doc 2013101517140786.rar 2013ÄêÖÚºÏÖصãѧ¿Æ°àÃñËß-Ïò¸ß¼×01.mp3 2013ÄêÖÚºÏÖصãѧ¿Æ°àÃñËß-Ïò¸ß¼×02.mp3 2013%E5%B9%B4%E4%BC%97%E5%90%88%E9%87%8D%E7%82%B9%E5%AD%A6%E7%A7%91%E7%8F%AD%E6%B0%91%E8%AF%89-%E5%90%91%E9%AB%98%E7%94%B203.mp3 2013%E5%B9%B4%E4%BC%97%E5%90%88%E9%87%8D%E7%82%B
<dreameyesonme_> aliedit(1).tar.gz END.doc jre-for-linux(1).bin jre-for-linux.bin LXM.JPG srca12306(1).zip srca12306.zip
<dreameyesonme_> 没有
<dreameyesonme_> 恩。。是
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 你下载的哪个……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 学校给的么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦
<dreameyesonme_> jre-for-linux.bin
<dreameyesonme_> 这个
<dreameyesonme_> 学校给的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 好吧……我以为你说的是我给的那个……
<hamo> dreameyesonme_: 试试这个...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 在那个终端里面继续
<hamo> dreameyesonme_: 听onlylove的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: chmod +x jre-for-linux.bin
<onlylove> hamo: 你个懒虫，把责任推给我
<dreameyesonme_> 等等
<hamo> onlylove: 吃饭饭去了...
<dreameyesonme_> 我执行了没看到你下载的那个
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 啥
<dreameyesonme_> 我们寝室的妹子看到我在聊天
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: jre-7-u45？
<dreameyesonme_> 以为我在编程。。
<dreameyesonme_> 恩。。没有
<freeflying> gfrog, nas上装这个玩意来跑啥呢
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 没事，chmod +x jre-for-linux.bin
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 这个执行了没
<dreameyesonme_> 但是有我从学校下载的
<dreameyesonme_> 等等
<gfrog> freeflying: DSM啊，把磁盘passthrough进去
<dreameyesonme_> 是重新开始吗
<dreameyesonme_> 还是继续？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过似乎满二的……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 不是，你现在继续
<freeflying> gfrog, dsm啥高级货啊
<hamo> freeflying: 分布式SM
<hamo> freeflying: SM
<hamo> freeflying: 你懂得
<onlylove> hamo: oracle那个bin行不行啊
<freeflying> 邪恶
<dreameyesonme_> 执行了
<hamo> onlylove: 我不懂啊
<dreameyesonme_> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ chmod +x jre-for-linux.bin dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$
<onlylove> hamo: 我怕环境变量啊
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.synology.com/en-global/dsm/ 也是个nas管理套件
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ err: no title
<hamo> onlylove: 我觉得官网那个不靠谱...
<hamo> onlylove: 那就是个tar包
<hamo> onlylove: 不靠谱
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: ./jre-for-linux
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: ./jre-for-linux.bin
<onlylove> hamo: 靠谱不靠谱的，那个来得快
<onlylove> hamo: 解压完了然后写下环境就完事
<hamo> onlylove: 写环境变量...
<onlylove> hamo: 你让1110用apt怎么装啊
<hamo> onlylove: 1110是已经结束了是吧？
<onlylove> hamo: gedit写个记事本，有啥难的
<onlylove> hamo: 是的
<onlylove> hamo: 到今年3月
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 执行了么？
<dreameyesonme_> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ chmod +x jre-for-linux.bin dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ ./jre-for-linux.bin JRE installation need Administrator. dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$
<freeflying> gfrog, 赞
<hamo> onlylove: 来弄我太不靠谱了...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: sudo !!
<onlylove> hamo: 靠，没办法
<hamo> onlylove: 居然现在还在卖预装1110的...
<onlylove> hamo: 证明贵司的1304不受待见
<dreameyesonme_> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ chmod +x jre-for-linux.bin dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ ./jre-for-linux.bin JRE installation need Administrator. dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ sudo usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid] usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user name] [-u             user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#
<onlylove> hamo: 啥破烂unity
<hamo> onlylove: 我们给他们的都是LTS的版本
<hamo> dreameyesonme_: sudo ./jre-for-linux.bin
<dreameyesonme_> 是不是说我买的电脑不好啊？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 不是说你电脑不好，是说联想糊弄人
<hamo> dreameyesonme_: 不是，我们只是吐槽卖你电脑的公司...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 系统不给装新的
<jiero> dreameyesonme_: 世界上能用好和坏评价的只是当事人把。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果是1204，可以直接apt-get install，不比这样方便么
<dreameyesonme_> ==是这样的，我电脑是一个要考我们学校的学弟介绍的，因为他比较懂，所以我就听了他的推荐。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • HoN出国服了。。。。QQ代理~~~估计又没linux版了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453085 HoN出国服了。。。。QQ代理~~~估计又没linux版了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-12-03 13:11
<dreameyesonme_> 结果我买了发现这个系统不是WIN，
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 主要是你学弟没想到你会就着这个系统用，他以为你会装wind
<dreameyesonme_> 就找同学弄了下。。
<dreameyesonme_> 结果我电脑没有驱动，他还没学会用U盘装，而且他没弄过linux
<dreameyesonme_> 然后就是白跑一趟
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 催他赶紧学
<dreameyesonme_> 结果还被那位自负的学弟一顿喷。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 这点水平怎么泡妹子
<dreameyesonme_> 意思就是他会。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 我想问，sudo ./jre-for-linux.bin执行完了没
<dreameyesonme_> 结果人考上之后貌似谈恋爱了吧，就说你去外面换个系统，他不会。。
<dreameyesonme_> 靠，真是无语啊
 * hamo 这人真是太不靠谱了...
<gfrog> freeflying: http://demo.synology.com:5000/ demo admin:synology
<onlylove> hamo: 你去上海吧，今天还有航班没
<hamo> gfrog: 还折腾你的NAS呢？
<dreameyesonme_> 尼玛之前我们学校我好心帮他各种。。
<hamo> onlylove: 下午要开会...走不了啊
<dreameyesonme_> 尼玛考上谢谢都没说一句
<freeflying> gfrog, freenas吧
<onlylove> hamo: 靠，你还要等人找到你家门口么
<freeflying> gfrog, freenas + zfs
<dreameyesonme_> 执行了呀
<dreameyesonme_> 我不是把结果发上去了么
<freeflying> gfrog, 打算把我笔记本换成zfs去
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 有安装协议啥的点yes就行
<hamo> freeflying: 。。。
<dreameyesonme_> JRE installation need Administrator. dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ sudo usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid] usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user name] [-u             user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command] usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user             name|#uid] [-g grou
<dreameyesonme_> 看不懂
<dreameyesonme_> 没说要看装啊
<freeflying> hamo, 咋了?
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: 亲，咱再来一遍，不要把那个.漏掉
<hamo> freeflying: 你真新潮...
<hamo> freeflying: zfs...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: sudo空格./jre-for-linux.bin
<freeflying> hamo, zfs新潮吗? 比ext4靠谱多了
<freeflying> 虽然那是solaris下
<hamo> freeflying: 高级功能用不到啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 台式机没UPS的话用zfs压力比较大吧……
<gfrog> freeflying: dsm这货太牛逼了，可以直接配置规则下发到router上……
<gfrog> freeflying: 支持一大票sohu路由
<dreameyesonme_> 貌似安装好了~~
<hamo> gfrog: 开源的？
<dreameyesonme_> Done. Linux JRE installed successfully.
<hamo> dreameyesonme_: 赞
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？ 商业软件
<hamo> gfrog: 多少米？
<onlylove> hamo: 来解释下贵司的sudo 为啥会有那种结果
<dreameyesonme_> 然后呢
<hamo> onlylove: 她只打了个sudo...
<hamo> onlylove: 所以当然提示usage啦
<hamo> dreameyesonme_: 然后重启一下浏览器
<onlylove> dreameyesonme_: java -version
<hamo> dreameyesonme_: 应该就可以用了
<dreameyesonme_> 哦 好的~~
<gfrog> hamo: 没查到价格，我怀疑是随硬件出售的
<dreameyesonme_> 非常感谢各位（鞠躬）
<onlylove> hamo: 确定不用写environment？
<eexpress> kingdom rush fronties 全过了。
<onlylove> hamo: 确认下环境变量啥的
<hamo> onlylove: 既然都安装了...应该不是写好的么...
<onlylove> hamo: ^
<hamo> ...
<onlylove> hamo: http://www.blogjava.net/gaojohn933/archive/2008/08/07/220784.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Linux下安装java - gaojohn933 - BlogJava
<onlylove> hamo: 自己看
 * hamo 这妹纸心太急了...
<onlylove> hamo: 我当然想装好了
<onlylove> hamo: 你让她重启浏览器的
<hamo> onlylove: 好吧...我错了...
<onlylove> hamo: 她用web进来的，重启浏览器当然没人了
<hamo> onlylove: 没事，她不能用估计还会进来的
<eexpress> hamo: 搞定啥妹子了？
<onlylove> hamo: 很好，如果不能用，写env的事情交给你了，加到.bashrc里面应就可以
<onlylove> eexpress: 今天那个装java的
<eexpress> 你们居然毒害别人，用tar的安装
<hamo> onlylove: 来了...
<onlylove> eexpress: 没办法啊，1110的
<dreameyesonme> 同志们！！惨绝人寰啊！！
<onlylove> hamo: 自己看着办
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 继续
<dreameyesonme> 登不上
<hamo> dreameyesonme: java可以用了么？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 页面打开了么
<dreameyesonme> 然后我下载的学校的文件
<dreameyesonme> 也无法显示
<dreameyesonme> 不行
<dreameyesonme> 还是上不了
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 好吧妹纸，我错了...听你 onlylove 哥哥的吧
 * hamo 掩面...
<dreameyesonme> 登录失败，可能有以下原因：      未安装 JRE 或 JRE 版本过低      请根据您当前的操作系统选择下载安装       Linux 平台安装包       其他操作系统     未设置浏览器与 JRE 关联      查看在线帮助     控件证书信任失败      请重新登录，在弹出的证书信任框中点 “确认”、“信任” 或 “运行” 按钮  您可以继续登录，但只能使ç”
<onlylove> hamo: 滚粗
<eexpress> jre.. 下的是jdk?
<onlylove> hamo: 浏览器和jre关联……
<onlylove> eexpress: jdk包括jre
 * iMadper 吃饱了
<eexpress> 这要看那包咋搞的
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 赶紧来帮妹纸解决问题
<iMadper> hamo|T_T: 不, 一会儿开会
<jiero> hamo|T_T: 蛤蟆亚
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 难怪你是牛头人...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 好吧。从新来。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 打开终端，ctrl+alt+t,java -version看输出
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 你个超级巨坑
 * eexpress 继续 krf。下班时刻来看结果。
<jiero> onlylove:  看看 https://developer.tizen.org/downloads/sdk/installing-sdk/prerequisites-tizen-sdk 这里面的 ppa ，让她从ppa装
<dreameyesonme> 谢！谢！大！家！了！！
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Prerequisites for the Tizen SDK | Tizen Developers
<dreameyesonme> 继续
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 你公司的东西要我负责
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么会. hamo水平至少比我高两三个档次.
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> iMadper: 那他不看java -version就让人重启浏览器看看能用不？
<onlylove> iMadper: 这可是用oracle的bin包装的，不是apt
 * hamo|T_T 再次掩面...
<dreameyesonme> java version "1.6.0_23" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10.2) OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode) dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<iMadper> onlylove: 这毫不掩盖他的level比我高
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 恩, 现在没啥问题了
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 我怀疑是java插件没装...
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 现在的情况就是, 你已经有一个jre环境了.
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: ^^^
 * iMadper 浏览器的java插件?
<dreameyesonme> 晕了
 * iMadper 刚吃饱, 好困...
<dreameyesonme> 看不懂
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 你用的什么浏览器啊？是不是有个小狐狸的那个？
<dreameyesonme> 火狐
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 好，打开about:plugins
<onlylove> jiero: 1204的源，update，会不会死掉
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 网址里面输入about:plugins
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<iMadper> hamo|T_T: urgent fix一般是不是1~2个rc就能进去?
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 你说啥，ubuntu?
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<iMadper> hamo|T_T: kernel
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 把结果复制下来贴在http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 一般都会直接进next吧
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 或者直接就for-linus了
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 然后下一个窗口就mergeLE
<jyf> jiero: 还得看你连着pc这边 不过我的chromebook有原生的usb3
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 你说，openjdk会不会直接装到她的下载目录……
<iMadper> hamo|T_T: 不是吧? 我看进入tip了
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 这不会...否则就不要root了...
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: tip是有个bot在维护的，
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 那个很快
<iMadper> hamo|T_T: 哦.
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 也好……最好是装到/usr下面
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 我怀疑是插件没装...
<iMadper> 插件没装 +1
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 所以看一下他的about:plugins
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme_: 好了么？
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 应该是的，java -version有输出
<dreameyesonme> 然后呢
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 然后把你点了paste按钮后有个网页发给我
<freeflying> gfrog, 这么NB啊, 可惜不支持我的nas
<freeflying> hamo|T_T, 带套了啊
<hamo|T_T> freeflying: 啥？
<hamo|T_T> freeflying: 啥啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃看下它的demo，相当牛逼啊
<freeflying> hamo|T_T, 你们今年在哪里srpint
<hamo|T_T> freeflying: 我们没有把？
<dreameyesonme> 怎么发给你哦？
<hamo|T_T> freeflying: 貌似是没有...
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 把那个地址发给我就行
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来我没必要再搞个linux给他提供基础服务了，直接扔个dsm进去就够了。
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: http://www.java.com/zh_CN/download/help/linux_install.xml
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 如何下载和安装用于 Linux 的 32 位 Java？
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 给你个参考
<dreameyesonme> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6512878/
 * hamo|T_T 果然没有plugins...
<dreameyesonme> 啥？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没事，就是没插件而已，你hamo哥会帮你搞定的
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 你在ctrl+alt+t的窗口里打 which java
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 输出给我看下
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 直接开个远程协助, 让蛤蟆君帮你操作好了
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: ubuntu里木有远程协助把...难道要vnc...
 * hamo|T_T 我就喜欢这种有探索精神的妹纸...
<iMadper> hamo|T_T: 有商业软件来的. vnc不好, 他是nat后面的.
<freeflying> gfrog, http://demo.qnap.com/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ err: no title
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 乃确定乃能穿透她学校的防火墙？
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似差不多
<dreameyesonme> 为什么
<iMadper> hamo|T_T 我就喜欢这种有探索精神的妹纸...    你就喜欢妹子吧...
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: which java的结果给我看看
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 当然我喜欢妹纸...不像你啊...lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 说错话了吧
<dreameyesonme> 为嘛发不出去？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 打断一下, 我现在要把hamo踢出去
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: ...
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: ...
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 别，忙着呢
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 不行就用刚才的办法，那个pastebin.ubuntu.com的办法发出来也行
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<dreameyesonme> 哦~~懂了 稍等
<dreameyesonme> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6512898/
<dreameyesonme> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6512898/
<dreameyesonme> 为什么
<dreameyesonme> 那个。。
<dreameyesonme> 是怎么回事
<onlylove> 哪个……
<dreameyesonme> 没啥。。
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 稍等...
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 我觉得大家都特别友爱！
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 这样，你在那个ctrl+alt+t的窗口里打sudo update-db
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: sudo updatedb
<dreameyesonme> sudo: update-db: command not found
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: sudo updatedb
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不怎么有爱, 我就等hamo帮你搞定就去弄死他呢
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 然后等一下之前那个结束了后 打locate npj
<iMadper> hamo|T_T: ^^
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 结果贴给我看看
<dreameyesonme> 啊？？
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: sudo updatedb结束了么？
<dreameyesonme> 之前之后？
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 之后
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 之后. 刚才要弄死他, 他说在忙
<jiero> huntxu: 小狐狸
 * hamo|T_T 母鸡
 * hamo|T_T 目击
 * hamo|T_T 这什么输入法啊
<jiero> hamo|T_T: 母鸡蛤蟆输入法
<dreameyesonme> 什么？
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 没事，你把  locate npj 这个结果贴给我
<dreameyesonme> 是执行完S那个再L？
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 你不用管我们闲聊的话
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 对
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 他们在利用你调戏 hamo
<dreameyesonme> 粘贴了发不了
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 那还走 pastebin.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<dreameyesonme> 为什么调戏？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 话说，绝对不是男生给你买的电脑把。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 因为我们喜欢 hamo
<dreameyesonme> 我自己买的呀
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何在emacs数学环境下让fcitx自动切换到英文状态？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453086 如题，我想了三种可能的方法，不知道如何实现。 1. 在.emacs中我加入一条进入数学环境的句子。可以插入数学环境\( \)。 2. 编写一个程序与fcitx通信。 3. 做一个环境变量的开关。 请高手指点。 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 renshijun — 2013-12-03 13:51
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 恩。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 是条汉子
<dreameyesonme> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6512930/
<dreameyesonme> 别人推荐的呀
<huntxu> 女漢子裝ubuntu真好玩
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 期待你成为法官
 * hamo|T_T 求解啊...
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 其实, 从路径上来看, 你还是没有装好插件.
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 你看看 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6512930/
<hamo|T_T> iMadper: 插件装好了啊
<dreameyesonme> ==你是说我做不了法官吧？
 * iMadper 开会去, 如果开会不被老板劈死, 回来就帮你们解答... cc hamo|T_T dreameyesonme 
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 你看看http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6512930/
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 看着插件是装好的啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我说话都是直来直去的
<dreameyesonme> 老板为什么要劈你？
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 但是about:plugins里也没有...
 * hamo|T_T 貌似我也该去开会了...
<jiero> hamo|T_T: 。。。
<hamo|T_T> onl
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 人呢？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 大家都没空么
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 晴空霹雳，该霹就霹
<dreameyesonme> 有事的花就算了吧
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不死, 就回来帮你
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 要是死了, 就爱莫能助了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 我是2点有个会...
<dreameyesonme> 有这么夸张吗
<MeaCulpa> ..
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 这频道里这么多热心的人，肯定能帮你的
<dreameyesonme> 那你们都去看会吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 现在还有人吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 裸姐？
<dreameyesonme> 能帮下的
<dreameyesonme> 都忙我就去洗衣服了吼
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。怎么。怎么问号了。。。
<hamo|T_T> dreameyesonme: 先去吧，回来等 iMadper
<dreameyesonme> OK
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 那啥，这个……ff改方式了？
<dreameyesonme> 谢谢各位了（鞠躬）
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<jiero> 好有礼貌
<aix> jiero 呃，我又来了，选了个低版本pango，configure通过，make又出错，无语了
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 是不是版本不对啊，
<jiero> aix 依赖关系太多，你要知道可以依赖的版本。
<jiero> aix 一般不建议debian编译那么多
<jiero> aix 你可以开个虚拟机刷刷 debian unstable
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 我觉得我可能把你丢坑里了
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 我去搜下openjdk的插件请
<aix> jiero make说命令错误，返回非0状态，连错误原因都不知道是啥啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 对了。我突然想起来 firefox 新版本是会默认关闭 sun java 的插件，因为总是出现漏洞，你去看看开启了没 -
<jiero> aix 我基本编译就是为了用新软件而已，或者翻译或者上报bug。都有详尽资料。
<onlylove> jiero: 装的是openjdk
<jiero> onlylove:  openjdk不能用，有时候很正常。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 问题是ff不显示插件啊，我觉得是link错了
<onlylove> jiero: 我在debian上没找到libnpjp2.so，应该是没有那东西
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 这个libnpjp2.so是官方的。。。icetea的应该是icetea什么的.so
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 没事，我去我的环境里面找下
<jiero> onlylove: 应该是 ice tea 啥的，前几天为了用 tizen sdk，我换了 oracle java
<jiero> 没法看了，现在这网络 10kb/s的速度，下载java。。。要1个多小时
<aix> jiero 帮忙给看看吧，谢谢了 http://imagebin.org/280298
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 会不会被禁用
<jiero> aix: 。。。竟然是图片。。。
<jiero> aix 我不懂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • uefi+gpt分区如何安装Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453087 我的电脑内置uefi，然后初始分区是gpt分区。如何能以uefi启动的方式Ubuntu安装程序（就像把win8镜像解压到U盘然后重启时选择uefi启动，就能进入安装界面了，自己尝试也这样子安装Ubuntu，但是直接跳到win8的启动logo了）？以前曾想过就
<^k^> ─> 是改回mbr分区表的，但是在pe下直接转换不了，我估计是要要把整块硬盘格式化再转才行。各位大神，有什 …
<jiero> onlylove hamo|T_T  dreameyesonme  sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<jiero> eyes on me。。。是歌曲名称吧。
<jiero> dream 也是
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 给我个验证java的页面
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 我不知道...
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 我找着啊
<jiero> onlylove:  java web game
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: http://www.java.com/verify
<^k^> hamo|T_T ⇪ ti: Verify Java Version
<jiero> hamo|T_T onlylove  http://www.javagametome.com/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Java Game Tome - Online Game Play and Games Download
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 你这个只能验证java自己的吧
<roylez> hamo|T_T: 黑毛
<roylez> jiero: 你怎么还在
<jiero> roylez:  想你了
<jiero> roylez: 所以你来了
<hamo|T_T> roylez: 扎西
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windowsphone http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453088 哪位大神知道，windowsphone在ubuntu下显示挂载却打不开吗？要不为了手机我就只能用win8了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 飞鸟1号 — 2013-12-03 14:11
<jiero> roylez:  出现什么状况你应付不来了？
<roylez> jiero: 没啥
<roylez> hamo|T_T: 3分钟干完了今天的活
<roylez> hamo|T_T: 其实就看看邮件
<jiero> roylez:  邮件大使
<hamo|T_T> roylez: 土豪
<jiero> roylez: 如你说的，我该走了
<roylez> jiero: 去哪里？
<roylez> jiero: 回袋鼠国吗
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez  hamo|T_T
<jiero> roylez: 去美国玩
<roylez> jiero: 壕
 * jiero 骗人的
<hamo|T_T> jiero: 壕
 * jiero 刚才纯瞎说
<roylez> hamo|T_T: http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s ip-to-block -j DROP
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ explainshell.com - iptables
<jiero> roylez hamo|T_T 你们都是壕，一个月有我一辈子的工资
<jiero> 所以，开溜了
 * jiero 混不了
<hamo|T_T> roylez: 这啥东西？
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 写了个管理应用启动器（应用列表）的应用，launcher manager http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453089 管理启动器中的应用。终于弄了一个PPA。 sudo apt-add-repository ppa:simpleyyt/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install launcher-manager 地址：https://launchpad.net/launcher-manager 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Simpleyyt — 2013-12-03 14:16
<roylez> hamo|T_T: 丫随便敲个命令看看嘛
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: openjdk.java.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: OpenJDK (@ java.net)
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 去哪里找
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 这个我不知道啊...
<dreameyesonme> 回来了
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 赶紧找吧，icedtea-6-jre-caocao
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 问题是，你不走apt-get的话，依赖怎么办
<dreameyesonme> 你们在说啥
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 我靠……
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 你去新立得里面看下依赖
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 我这边图省事什么都没有，就一个openbox
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: 对啊，这种东西肯定很多依赖的...
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: libc6 libgcc1 libstdc++ openjdk-6-jre-headless zlib1g
<hamo|T_T> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: aptitude里面有依赖，我就看了下
<dreameyesonme> 同志们
<wiiw> onlylove: aptitude 就是 apt-get  一样的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 表着急，我们在研究方案
<onlylove> wiiw: 我是在aptitude里面看依赖而已
<dreameyesonme> 楼上卖萌呀
<wiiw> 哦
<dreameyesonme> 错了 是楼上的楼上
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: http://icedtea.wildebeest.org/download/source/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Index of /download/source
<onlylove> hamo|T_T: 看看怎么装
<freeflying> hamo|mtg, 开会还上irc
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你再打开那个页面，弹出的下载，还是下载那个jre-for-linux.bin么
<dreameyesonme> 什么意思？
<dreameyesonme> 是那个图书馆的那个么
<dreameyesonme> 是的呀
<dreameyesonme> 还是你说的这个呢
<hamo|mtg> dreameyesonme: 你把你们图书馆那个地址发给我们看看把
<hamo> freeflying: 哎...会太多了...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: ctrl+alt+t sudo find / -name *icedtea*
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 把输出给hamo看
<dreameyesonme> https://218.242.146.74/por/login_psw.csp
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ err: no title
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 贴到刚才那个网址
<dreameyesonme> 然后你输入121130946
<dreameyesonme> 密码也是
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 不是有个手动安装组件么？
<dreameyesonme> 恩？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 我这边可以登陆...
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 好吧，也不可以...
<dreameyesonme> 能吗
<hamo> dreameyesonme: https://218.242.146.74/com/help/#jre_1.2
<^k^> hamo ... ⇪ 帮助中心
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 这个你看了么？
<dreameyesonme> 没。。
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 试试这里面的办法行不行
<dreameyesonme> 恩 好的‘
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 点手动安装组件
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 会下载一个1.2M的install-linux.sh
<dreameyesonme> 参考地几个
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 下载了
<dreameyesonme> 手动的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 开终端，cd 下载 chmod +x install-linux.sh
<dreameyesonme> 好的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 然后sudo ./install-linux.sh
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 建议先直接运行./install-linux.sh
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 如果提示权限再用sudo
<dreameyesonme> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ cd 下载 chmod +x install-linux.sh dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$ sudo ./install-linux.sh [sudo] password for dreameyesonme:  sudo: ./install-linux.sh: command not found dreameyesonme@littleblack:~/下载$
<jusss> onlylove: win下有ffmpeg的gui客户端没
<onlylove> jusss: 有，自己找去
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你分开执行
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 先cd 下载
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 然后是chmod +x install-linux.sh
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 再然后 bash install-linux.sh
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 我是来求帮助的Kubuntu中文化！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453092 大家的KUBUNTU中K3b这个刻录软件是中文的还是英文的？反正我是说死也改不成中文，现求KDE完整中文语言包！！！网上发的那些都是不完整的 反正K3b无效！！！ ！ 还有求KDE完整安装命令！不是KUBUNTU桌面安装命令哟，貌似完整版很大很
<^k^> ─> 大 很大！！！至少500M+我需要的就是那个 ！！ 先谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cookoe — 2013-12-03 14:51
<onlylove> hamo: 直接bash 文件名.sh没问题吧
<hamo> onlylove: 应该没事
<onlylove> hamo: 华东这学校不错，我学校那时候连linux端都没
<onlylove> hamo: 直接用ie6,其他浏览器全部死翘翘
<hamo> onlylove: 他这个是java的
<hamo> onlylove: 靠java跨平台
<onlylove> hamo: 是不是让她把那个没用了的link删掉
<dreameyesonme> 嘿嘿  装好了
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 可以了？
<dreameyesonme> 可以用了吼？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 为啥是？
<dreameyesonme>  please entry the root passwd.  (gksudo:7495): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”，  (gksudo:7495): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”，  (gksudo:7495): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”，  (gksudo:7495): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”， install all ok! install a
<dreameyesonme> 是装好了么
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 看着像
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<dreameyesonme> 然后我怎么弄？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<ljy>  启动 mysql 出现The server quit without updating PID file (/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid).  怎么办
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙
<wiiw> ljy: rm xxxx.pid
<onlylove> hamo|otp: 咋办，让她重启浏览器？
<ljy> rm 之后就行了？
<wiiw> ljy: 不确定
<gfrog> happyaron: qemu vm各种crash，擦
<happyaron> gfrog: 恭喜你啊……
<gfrog> happyaron: ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<freeflying> gfrog, 不至于吧
<gfrog> freeflying: nested kvm
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 嵌套之后qemu某个地方free出问题了
<gfrog> freeflying: 大概是啥地方内存错乱
<jusss> http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Zeranoe FFmpeg - Builds
<ljy> 没有那个文件
<freeflying> gfrog, 这是kvm的问题啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 貌似你可以试试了，如果不好用，就重启下浏览器再试试……
<ljy> 大家知不知道ubuntu里手动编译的软件怎么卸载
<MeaCulpa> ljy: 你怎么编译的
<jusss> ...
<onlylove> ljy: 怎么装的就怎么卸载呗
<jusss> ljy: 你放哪了，就删了呗
<ljy> 没有多余的文件吗
<dreameyesonme> 好吧 我重启下
<MeaCulpa> ljy: 你怎么装的
<ljy> 手动编译安装得到
<ljy> 的
<MeaCulpa> ljy: 怎么编译的
<ljy> ./configure 那种
<MeaCulpa> ljy: 自己copy还是make install的
<ljy> make install
<MeaCulpa> ljy: 怎么安装的
<MeaCulpa> 那就是make uninstall
<ljy> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 前提是你configure出来的目录都还在~~
<ljy> 但是源文件我删了
<MeaCulpa> 那就再按照以前做法作一遍
<ljy> 哦
<ljy> 没有其他快捷的方式？
<dreameyesonme> 泪奔。。
<dreameyesonme> 不行
<onlylove> ljy:你如果指定prefix，没准可以删掉
<freeflying> hamo|otp, 有人用twisted实现过dhcpd不
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 说啥
<dreameyesonme> 一样的呀
<ljy> 指定了 prefix
<ljy> 我装了个mysql
<dreameyesonme> 就是你自己登登看
<ljy> 然后放在/usr/local/mysql
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 私聊我用户名和密码
<ljy> mysql不好使了 向卸载重装个apt-get的
<dreameyesonme> 什么叫私聊
<dreameyesonme> 我之前发过了
<dreameyesonme> 121130946
<ljy> 有办法没？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我没注意……
<dreameyesonme> 都是一样的，你试试看
<hamo|otp> freeflying: 不知道...为啥要找用python实现的dhcpd
<iIlL10Oo> http://bing.msn.cn/pinyin/ 这个有啥亮点？
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 微软必应输入法
<hamo|otp> iIlL10Oo: 这个输入法不错的
<iIlL10Oo> hamo|otp: 哦，系统自带的不行吗？
<hamo|otp> iIlL10Oo: 要求不高系统自带的就可以
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 浏览器的工具，附加组件
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 看看有没有被禁用的java
<dreameyesonme> 怎么看
<iIlL10Oo>  * Failed, trying without DKMS
<iIlL10Oo>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules
<iIlL10Oo> ubuntu的内核没把 dkms 编译进去？
<iIlL10Oo> 哦，用模块好点
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 点firefox的菜单栏上的工具
<dreameyesonme> 好像禁用了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那就启用
<dreameyesonme> en
<dreameyesonme> 太感人了！！！！
<dreameyesonme> 好用了！！！！！！！！
<dreameyesonme> 非常感谢！！！！！
<dreameyesonme> 话说以后就可以直接用了吧？
<onlylove> 安心干活去
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 理论上说可以的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 因为插件和jre都装好了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 但是不排除浏览器因为安全原因又把它禁用了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 所以到时候看下就好……
<dreameyesonme> 恩 不能用我就再来问好嘞~
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 顺便问下，还多久毕业
<roylez> hamo|otp: 黑毛...
<roylez> eexpress: 大婶
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 米胖
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不知道你以后还会不会遇到问题，反正，找个优盘备份下资料吧，实在哪天不行了，就换windows吧
<dreameyesonme> 明年。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 竹席
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老子我的THINK40 Progress是2 hour...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: +1
<roylez> MeaCulpa: automation discussion +10
<roylez> MeaCulpa: automation impelmention +20
<dreameyesonme> ？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 就这么编啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<dreameyesonme> 什么？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去看看
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事么？
<adam8157> roylez: 中午吃的越南海鲜河粉 赞
<roylez> adam8157: 鄙视
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 大家可以用这个帐号上知网的
<roylez> adam8157: 越南河粉想起来就来气，拿豆芽冒充河粉
<dreameyesonme> 不过别给我改密码就是了
<adam8157> roylez: 是有豆芽
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 可以了？
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么ffmpeg剪辑出来的前几秒都是模糊的？
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> jusss: 你的视线模糊了吧？
<hamo> jusss: 撸多了
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，这么多人都知道为啥
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 已经可以上了？
<dreameyesonme> hamo：是的呀~
<dreameyesonme> 恩哪
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 以后有问题就过来问，这个频道里高手和单身汉多的很呢... cc onlylove
<dreameyesonme> CAJViewer  这个我可以下载么
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈  好的呀
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问终端窗口里启动eclipse问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453093 在终端窗口中/opt/eclipse/下直接输入eclipse不能直接启动，输入./eclipse却能启动，请问俩者的区别，特别是./起到什么作用，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoqiangse — 2013-12-03 14:54
<hamo> onlylove: 糕手啊...
<onlylove> hamo: 我其实很想知道，linux怎么用超星和cajviewer
<onlylove> hamo: 高手毛
<hamo> onlylove: caj貌似有一个软件能读
<roylez> onlylove: 超星是什么？caj是什么？
<jusss> roylez: hamo, onlylove, 是vlc的问题，快播看没模糊，就vlc前几秒模糊了。。。
<hamo> onlylove: 超星估计没辄
<jusss> roylez: mplayer快进时根本不卡，vlc快进一卡一卡的不明白呀
<adam8157> jusss: 你lu多了才会觉得模糊吧 (匿
<onlylove> roylez: 你上大学的时候用过数字图书馆没，中国知网
<roylez> onlylove: 木有
<jusss> adam8157: ...是vlc的问题
<hamo> onlylove: 他在国外上大学的...
<onlylove> roylez: 那网站里面下载的东西，要用一个叫超星阅读器的东西……
<onlylove> roylez: 靠，海归啊
<adam8157> jusss: 看太多奇怪的东西 播放器都难过了
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是修改下vlc的配置吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 有台妹木有？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 这边难道不是遍地台妹?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为毛西班牙语苹果和面包都有性别？？？？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说你找到木有……
<hamo> adam8157: 是问你有台妹没
<hamo> gfrog: 握手
<onlylove> roylez: 西语那么奇葩？
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 到处都是show girl
<hamo> adam8157: 穿衣服不？
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么改，
<gfrog> hamo: 摸摸头
<freeflying> hamo, twisted 牛逼啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 对了 问你个事情, 昨天有非我司的人去到761么?
<onlylove> hamo: 有妹子在这，注意下了
<hamo> onlylove: ...
 * hamo 忘了...
<onlylove> jusss: vlc不是gui的么，不会改？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道啊，应该没吧。送信的阿姨算嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不算 那没事了
<jusss> onlylove: 不会。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么，你怕债主上门？
<onlylove> jusss: 自己搜，靠，GUI那种点点鼠标的事情
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 西班牙语高端呀，Sanor
<jusss> onlylove: ffmpeg能内嵌字幕吗
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，你可以压片的时候试试，好像可以
<jusss> onlylove: 没压过
<happyaron> adam8157: 你东西被动了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 没有 我问761嘛
<happyaron> 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 对了，待会去收缴你的键盘显示器，哈哈。
<adam8157> ....
<gfrog> happyaron: ^ 马上就会被动了，哈哈
<happyaron> lol
 * adam8157 afk
<dreameyesonme> 崩溃。。
<dreameyesonme> 下不了资料。。
 * gfrog 肿么在evernote的一个note里链接/嵌入其他的note啊？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 提示啥
<dreameyesonme> 应该是学校的问题，让我登陆。。。
<dreameyesonme> 会员啥的
<dreameyesonme> 不该啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Señor...
<onlylove> 不是软件问题啊，那不知道了
<onlylove> 不过那东西好像要求必须在学校内网才能用？
<dreameyesonme> 不是的吧  远程登陆也行的。。
<dreameyesonme> 我们学校是知网会员
<dreameyesonme> 应该好直接下的
<jyf> http://www.guokr.com/article/437659/  这个不错 成本不到1500美元的3d打印机
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 3D金属打印机：你想用它造什么？ | 环球科技观光团主题站 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<dreameyesonme> 但是好像是没有登陆上
<jusss> roylez: hamo,怎么用ffmpeg内嵌字幕呀
<onlylove> 我上学的时候只有学校的电子阅览室不用登录
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 知网貌似是IP认证的把
<onlylove> jusss: http://zhangjunxin520.blog.163.com/blog/static/30503703201172151236787/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 设置VLC使RTSP流数据用TCP传输 - zhangjunxin520的日志 - 网易博客
<onlylove> jusss: 来，给你看看vlc的设置
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<dreameyesonme> 在寝室也可以下载的之前
<dreameyesonme> 为啥今天不行呢
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 这个...不知道了...很久不用这个了...
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 同学也说下不了。。
<dreameyesonme> 要登陆。。
<jusss> onlylove: 问题依然存在
<onlylove> jusss: 不管
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 那就不是我们系统的问题了...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那就是学校问题了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: I eat -> Yo como; you eat -> Tu comes; he eat -> El come .....
<onlylove> jusss: 自己折腾多好玩
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，vlc的硬解码还是实验性质的时候，我就尝试玩过，结果死机了
<dreameyesonme> 看来就是不让我写论文啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 水是公的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 好了好了，准备下晚上出去吃饭了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛奶是母的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ha
<iMadper> hamo: dreameyesonme: 没死
<dreameyesonme> T T
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我没死你哭啥...
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你这是多盼着我死...
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 恭喜
<iMadper> ....
<dreameyesonme> 不是。。
<iMadper> 言不由衷
<dreameyesonme> 晚上和本科室友吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 她刚从纽约大学回来
<dreameyesonme> 真是不想见面啊！！！
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 没事, 你就跟自己说, 纽约大学其实不如西太平洋大学的
<hamo> iMadper: 对对，西太平洋大学校有多
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后还有科罗拉多大学什么的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<dreameyesonme> 纽约大学法学很好的呀。。
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<dreameyesonme> 压力山大//
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这边对法学没概念
<dreameyesonme> 而且妹子178
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 有概念的大多数是长春藤的
<dreameyesonme> 穿鞋都赶不上
 * iMadper <--- 学水产养殖的, 以后要是谁吃我家的鱼不给钱, 就找你帮我打官司了 dreameyesonme 
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 求照片啊...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 好吧，这下亚历山大了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你听说过踩高跷吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: pudge是你同学?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 校友?
<dreameyesonme> 你要她照片么
<iMadper> adam8157: 也不是
<dreameyesonme> 单身的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我校友没啥好东西
<jusss> roylez: ffmpeg怎么搞字幕呀
<dreameyesonme> <@iMadper> ：踩不来
<iMadper> monson: lol~  ^^
<huntxu> dreameyesonme: 你單身嗎
<happyaron> iMadper: 求送好鱼吃
<iMadper> happyaron: 不给坏荣~
<dreameyesonme> 单身多好~~
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<dreameyesonme> <@iMadper> ：晚上吃烤鱼，是你家的？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不是.
<onlylove> jusss: http://bbs.sjtu.edu.cn/bbstcon,board,software,reid,1319281954.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【合集】ffmpeg压制字幕遇到的问题 - 饮水思源
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 他家是倒腾鲍鱼的...
<onlylove> jusss: 去看提问的智慧去
<dreameyesonme> ==  吃不起
 * iMadper 现在我是不是可以灭掉 hamo 了?
<hamo> iMadper: 还不行
<hamo> iMadper: 我照片还没搞到
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 没有凉菜么?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ^^
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<iMadper> 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 只有鲍鱼 没有凉菜么
<iMadper> hamo: 呃... 你竟然没有理解...
<hamo> iMadper: 我真没理解...
<iMadper> hamo: 你想想, 李大爷说的...
<dreameyesonme> 笑什么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，你有直接课程连接或者编号么...
<dreameyesonme> 卖萌做甚？
<hamo> iMadper: 我知道，但我真心想不出来啊...
<iMadper> hamo: 再见.
<hamo> iMadper: ...
 * hamo 你们太复杂了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 火狐，禁用Flash, 完全乱套
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天哪吃的？
<onlylove> 难道会发生暴力事件么 cc hamo
<adam8157> hamo: 101楼下... 今天去一个什么什么街吃的午饭
<onlylove> jusss怎么跑了，这几天他不研究编译器，开始搞vlc了？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 求照片啊...
<iMadper> eyes on me. 王菲的那首歌? 最终幻想8
<dreameyesonme> 我同学照片我电脑没有
<adam8157> hamo: 贵度网盘在台湾真慢
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你的呢？
<dreameyesonme> 你可以去人人找诶
<hamo> adam8157: bingo...
<dreameyesonme> ==有啊
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 求链接啊
<dreameyesonme> 等等吼~
<hamo> adam8157: 台湾访问国内的网站都不快把
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 百度在台湾有机房，百度搜索应该快
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 发错了
<hamo> adam8157: 百度在台湾有机房，百度搜索应该快
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 贵组运货真麻烦，lol
<dreameyesonme> http://www.renren.com/255074523/profile  其实她才176哦
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<hamo> onlylove: ^^^
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 你的呢？
<adam8157> 打不开啊混蛋
<iMadper> adam8157: 感觉比我大好多的样子...
<dreameyesonme> http://www.renren.com/258403390/profile  很久没上人人了。。
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<dreameyesonme> 她89的呀
<dreameyesonme> 才
<dreameyesonme> ^k^: ？？
<^k^> dreameyesonme, 休息一下..  16:03 
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ^k^ 是这个论坛里的一个苦力, 专门负责把链接的title发上来
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 看不到照片...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我能看
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这边有人没有人人
<dreameyesonme> 随意吧  反正没啥好看的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 选了个40小时的培训，培训材料已经不存在了...直接complete...
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 看不到照片 +1
<hamo> iMadper: 快去加她好友
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 要加好友才能看
<iMadper> hamo: 麻烦.
<dreameyesonme> <onlylove>：您是在哪？没人人诶？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • GMA950集显的别折腾了，完全可以开特效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453095 新手装了12.04，系统设置，硬件信息不识别显卡，显卡是GMA950集显，原以为是没驱动，半个月的时间一有空就折腾驱动。期间重装系统2次。后来找到了这个版块，按照置顶的贴子试了试，原来不识别显卡不一定代表没装好驱动
<dreameyesonme> == 我很久没上了。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 因为对那个没兴趣，不玩人人
<iMadper> hamo: 做过alsa相关的东西吗?
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 理解，研究生基本不上了
<onlylove> 才176……这身高……唉……我当年怎么没多吃点
<dreameyesonme> http://www.renren.com/247296023/profile?portal=
 * hamo 话题果然转换了...
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<adam8157> iMadper: alsa的maintainer坐我旁边
<iMadper> adam8157: 这么赞... 国内的?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 瑞典
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀, 怎么坐你旁边? 都去呆湾了?
<onlylove> adam8157: 交流有困难么
<adam8157> iMadper: 然
<dreameyesonme> http://www.renren.com/258923718/profile?portal=homeFootprint&ref=home_footprint
<iMadper> adam8157: gaoji!
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<adam8157> onlylove: 英文 困难不大
<hamo> adam8157: 菊钜
<iMadper> adam8157: 快点儿让他把我也加到maintainer列表里面去
<adam8157> hamo: 还好不是巨菊
<hamo> adam8157: 这个的大小我不知道...要问 roylez, gfrog iMadper
 * hamo 我觉得我又要悲剧了...
<MeaCulpa> alsa 还有更新么...
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？
<adam8157> iMadper: ... 去问Takashi
<dreameyesonme> 同志们  白白~
<iMadper> adam8157: rh也有个alsa的maintainer
<roylez> dreameyesonme: adios
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 白白，常来玩啊
<dreameyesonme> OK！
<roylez> hamo: 巨菊蛤蟆
<dreameyesonme> 楼上是什么
<dreameyesonme> 说什么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Cow's Pussy阿，我enrolled且点了两个complete...一个40hr 一个35hr
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 西班牙语, 再见. adios
<dreameyesonme> 高大上们，再见！
<adam8157> 我以为是啊diaosi
<wingofray> 测试
<^k^> wingofray:点点点.  16:13 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明年都不用玩了呢
<freeflying> hamo, android4.4里的selinux咋关掉
<hamo> freeflying: 这也能关？
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: android还玩这个……
<hamo> freeflying: 你试试adb shell进去su然后set enforce
<hamo> freeflying: 我觉得不能关
<freeflying> hamo, 咋set
<gfrog> freeflying: setenforce 这个命令吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我猜安卓不一定带这个
<hamo> freeflying: echo 0 >/selinux/enforce
<hamo> freeflying: 我真是觉得不能关
<adam8157> hamo: freeflying gfrog 我给个靠谱的答案: 刷回4.2
<freeflying> hamo, 没这么爽的东西在
<freeflying> adam8157, 不是吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的干儿子不能升级了吧？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有需求
<hamo> freeflying: 你找找，selinux可能不在那个地方
<freeflying> hamo, 倒是有个seploicy
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.xda-developers.com/android/easily-change-your-android-selinux-mode/
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: Easily Change Your Android SELinux Mode – xda-developers
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个app搞定算了
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何创建自己的apt软件仓库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453096 我要在一个无法连接外网的局域网内创建一个apt的软件仓库，该仓库的大部分软件包都来自官方，但有及少数是我自己编译的。 于是我用了apt-cacher来作为代理，在外网将软件准备好后，放到局域网作为仓库，但是有部分软件是我自
<^k^> ─> 己编译的，我用apt-cacher-import.pl导入后，apt-get却不能识别，apt-get说找不到，我估计要在source.list里面加源 …
<freeflying> adam8157, 4.3如何
<adam8157> freeflying: 我只用过4.1.2 :)
<freeflying> adam8157, 悲催吧
<adam8157> 我用的很好 不刷机 不追新
<hamo> adam8157: 那你就失去用安得猴的乐趣了...刷机，重启，扣电池
<adam8157> BS 自己折磨自己去刷机 然后嘲笑安卓就是刷机的人
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 没折腾的需求竟然不水果
<eexpress> g11官方的升级，都变砖。喜欢升级的去折腾
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 讨厌apple, 他把用户当傻逼我没意见 只要我不是那个用户就好
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 你可以直接说水果用户是傻逼，我没意见的
<adam8157> 用户的认知都是傻的, 没有选择权 没有建议权 接收我给的就是了  <---  论我为什么不喜欢苹果
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我擦，Google更讨厌，也把用户当傻b, 然后我还偏偏是用户...
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 我会建议别人用苹果, 只要他不介意ituns之类的设定....
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 奇怪的想法，你这话拿到安卓身上一样有效
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你想发很奇怪
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 水果可以不用itunes，例如我
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你的想法是基于生活里的一切都用apple来解决这个前提
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 你用水果？
<eexpress> 用cydia? gfrog_busy
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我只用来玩1－2个游戏，看A
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 水果+dropbox/icloud，完全可以忽略itunes
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 奇葩
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 土豪，我是穷，用不起...
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: MeaCulpa 起码apple的态度不好, 没见过google有过怎样的对于用户选择的表示
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你的想法只适合卖肾的穷鬼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gmail我没法用
 * hamo 完，又中枪了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没见过apple出过gmail这样逆天的ui
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: G+我也没法用
 * hamo 掩面干活去了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: G+我一打开就是裸照...然后撑爆浏览器...
<adam8157> 没有G+
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 水果态度还不好？ 机器出问题直接换新。您的大摩托要是坏了咋办？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hangout也没法用，说话还要找怎么发送...
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 求 G+ 攻略
<adam8157> 总之我刚好特别讨厌苹果的某些地方以至于完全不能接受, 但是我推荐别人用apple, 也准备给我老娘买ipad
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这是注重工具本身而不是注重你需要达成的目的
<eexpress> G+我一打开就是裸照 <--- 为什么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 如何在G+上找果照
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不知道，我一开就是落照
<eexpress> 你看，都被忽悠了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我twitter, facebook, Tumblr 啥的，follow了一大票porn star...
 * hamo 为什么我打开就不是果照啊！！！
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 乃真不入我的310tx啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 难怪...
<freeflying> iMadper, 有人要不
<hamo> freeflying: 啥东西？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 然后g+里面人家说话，它在那里狂滚
<freeflying> hamo, 表
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 求一键 follow 她们的代码
<hamo> freeflying: 不要...
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo:
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 反正我后来再也没打开过G+
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥东西呀?? 310tx? 没听说过
<eexpress> 继续扯蛋。
<freeflying> iMadper, garmin的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 要是我我每天都打开
<iMadper> freeflying: 不要... 用不到...
 * hamo 我想要手环...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我以前curl来收gmail的atom 未读邮件feed好好的...后来...
 * MeaCulpa gmail在vimperator里更是完全无法用...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: google觉得rss已经死了...人家从人家的角度设计产品其实并无可厚非啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你这句话不是给apple招魂么
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不是戳蛋蛋么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 就像google reader一样..大家的带入感太强了..
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 叔儿乃又傲娇了，G+上看到啥取决于谁圈了你。 看来贵圈儿都是同样的爱好啊，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 我没有鼠标，圈不到人
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 其实互联网产品都这样，用户基数太大，满足所有人太困难了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 圈圈不是link不是p, 我完全没法控制
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 再说google也是个盈利公司...又不是做公益的
 * MeaCulpa 谁发明圈子的，尼玛加一个人鼠标里程有十几英寸
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我G里面就一个超大圈 。。。。
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 叔儿乃交友不慎哪，哈哈
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 都是porn star?
 * hamo lol
<MeaCulpa> 总之没法用...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 打倒
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 傻不拉唧的hangout...
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 我拿G+当增强版youtube使
 * MeaCulpa 我要用屁精上gtalk，还要用万能密码...
 * gfrog_busy 每天都在hangout上开会
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 我不看youtube...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 惨
<MeaCulpa> hangout开会.... Javascript shit的海洋....
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 啊，那个万能密码真心牛逼爆了，我擦，要是哪个泄露出去，连追踪都没的追踪，所有服务通吃
 * MeaCulpa C记不能去了
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 啥万能密码？
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: lol，你可以去蛋蛋组，打电话的
 * MeaCulpa hangout开会，omfg
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 我喜欢写邮件。。。
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 邮件基本是不用的，所以现在我都不配置mutt了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 写邮件咋开会？
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: google doc share + google hangout
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 开会...电话
<freeflying> hamo, 升级到4.4就是个悲剧啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 那我鼠标手要抽筋的
<hamo> freeflying: 为啥？
<adam8157> 电话会议蛮好
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 打飞机玩游戏都这个手了
<freeflying> hamo, ota失败,害得我只好fastboot刷原厂的
<freeflying> hamo, 然后所有东西都没了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 我最近在训练自己用右手使用google服务
<hamo> freeflying: 乃是nexus 4?
<freeflying> hamo, N10啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: 左手要节约着用
<hamo> freeflying: N10....
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 哦，会议在 calendar 里建个hangout的链接就行了，不用加圈子
<hamo> freeflying: N10这个不是说已经报了特别多问题了么，你还干
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 话说G+的圈子确实比较二
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: Calendar编辑很难阿，要现点到
<freeflying> hamo,早上起来没在意就点了确定
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_busy: vimperator的快捷定位又不灵...
<freeflying> 结果就悲剧了
<hamo> freeflying: 哈哈哈
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 我不组织会议，看着链接点进去就好了，哈哈
<hamo> freeflying: 用大MTK的人根本不担心这个
<freeflying> hamo, 啧啧
<hamo> freeflying: 卡在4.2了，想买个手环人家要求4.3最低。为了蓝牙4.0
<hamo> freeflying: 哎
<freeflying> hamo, 别手环了, 上我的310吧
<freeflying> lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 玩了么
 * gfrog_busy 收购旧U盘一枚 cc hamo freeflying adam8157 
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 我有
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 家里好多啊
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 我只有一个
<iMadper> Pudge: 没呢!
<iMadper> Pudge: 排队下载!
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<gfrog_busy> hamo: freeflying 我猜乃们就有存货。有没有容量小不好看的甩一枚过来。我锁机箱里
<Pudge> 我也排队啊，就排了3分钟
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 太多了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我拍了几天
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 2G够小不？
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 好像足够了，usb2.0的不？
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 我后备箱里有个未拆封的
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 能量产不？
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 用来干啥的
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 关键词：后备箱 + 未拆封
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 锁机箱里
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 用来装系统？
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 差不多
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 为啥不买SD卡？
<adam8157> 哦
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 你见过哪个sd卡能量产？！
<freeflying> hamo, 看来还是刷回4.3得了
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 为啥要量产？
<hamo> freeflying: 4.3就够了...
<gfrog_busy> hamo: ……
<hamo> gfrog_busy: usb-hdd就行了把
<gfrog_busy> hamo: vid和pid有要求
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 好吧...要求还挺多...我这个我忘了能不能量产了...杂牌子
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: vm和vm之间scp速度才13M，我记得有bug是吧？
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 额，我去搜下能量产的型号买个新的好了……
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 为啥要量产啊
<gfrog_busy> ad
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 抬头
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 直接装系统到优盘上不行么
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 抬头
<adam8157> 哦
<adam8157> vid pid...
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 你自己的环境?
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 差的有点多啊
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 是啊，vm to vm少说得50M才说的过去啊
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 不过底下存储是nfs，还过了一层lxc，大概这个圈绕的大了点
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 真实环境里跑到多300多, 不过是iperf打出来的
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 一个host就那俩guest吧？ 我这跑了一大堆vm了……
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 不同的host上的vm
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 单host上俩vm之间应该也能跑到这速度
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 卡在lxc的bridge上了把？
<gfrog_busy> hamo: lxc里用的libvirt的bridge，应该跟lxc的东西没关。待会重启了看看不要nfs的情况。
<freeflying> hamo, 为啥lxc的bridge呢
<hamo> freeflying: 我觉得，不过我刚看到底下是个nfs...我觉得应该是他...
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 你们是nfs还是pnfs?
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 就是nfs吧，我没额外配置
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, hamo lxc的那个vlan咋用
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 哪个？
<hamo> freeflying: 我没自己配置过，我都是用docker
<huntxu> hamo: adam8157 freeflying 你家的系統怎麽把hibernate從菜單裏調出來
<huntxu> 找不到 TAT
<freeflying> hamo, 靠, 你很新潮啊
<freeflying> huntxu, disable了
<hamo> freeflying: 靠，golang写的，我一直跟进呢
<freeflying> huntxu, 不让你搞回来
<huntxu> freeflying: ...how to reenable...
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道
<huntxu> ubuntu sucks
<adam8157> huntxu: 加利亚尼又不走了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 2017
<adam8157> ?
<freeflying> 哈
<freeflying> hamo, docker这货到底在啥场景下用呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 还要排队多少天
<hamo> freeflying: 其实他就是个lxc+aufs的前端
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道呀... 就说排到了, 就给我发邮件
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: 你的硬件有不支持hibrenate的地方
<hamo> freeflying: 外加一个container系统的管理
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: dell optiplex
<hamo> freeflying: 就是你能用到container的地方，docker都可以用
<Pudge> iMadper: 悲剧。排好了哥带你飞
<iMadper> Pudge: sigh...
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: $ cat /sys/power/state
<freeflying> hamo, 还是没觉出比直接用lxc多少啊
 * gfrog_busy 记得谁是专门搞acpi的来着…… cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 我们组有俩
<hamo> freeflying: 他会在每一个container里跑一个daemon..可以通过他还控制每个container..而且他支持镜像的snapshot和pull, push
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: fedora可以口亨
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 在这频道里的
<Pudge> iMadper: 要下载5个g， 估计你又要下3天。
<freeflying> hamo, lxc现在用btrfs/zfs/lvm基本也能这样
<iMadper> Pudge: 20mb光纤
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: 那就是内核版本的问题吧
<hamo> freeflying: deamon呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 不晓得
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux mint 15 ，挂起后开机…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453098 经常挂起后，按电源开关再开机，今天开不了，黑屏。再强制关机开机，没有问题，正常使用。但是，要睡觉了，却关不了机，停留在关机logo，只能强制手动关。重启没有问题，但是明显比以前慢。进入bios，没发现什么acpi。 以前出
<freeflying> hamo, 这个不行
<^k^> ─> 现过这种状况，只有重装。今天再次重装，依然黑屏，但电源灯一直亮。 dell inspire 13z，i5集显。 统计信息 …
<Pudge> iMadper: 不好说。。
<iMadper> Pudge: .........
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道国内有没有镜像站点
<hamo> freeflying: deamon支持从container里拽文件，放文件进去
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<freeflying> hamo, 它咋实现的呢
<hamo> freeflying: 他给每一个container里放了一个daemon，导出一个REST的接口
<hamo> freeflying: 然后从host这边访问这个接口
<freeflying> hamo, dirty
<Pudge> iMadper: 理论上应该有，既然有国服，中国玩家又这么多
<hamo> freeflying: 并不吧？为啥dirty?
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: qemu也有这种方案
<iMadper> Pudge: 没有国服吧
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 大概vmware也这么搞的
<iMadper> Pudge: 我要挂代理才有dota2
<Pudge> iMadper: 当然有国服了，
<iMadper> Pudge: 不然没有
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 哦
<Pudge> iMadper: 国内玩家都在国服上玩
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, v也这么搞?
<Pudge> iMadper: 你搜一下，我确定
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 直接登录是没有的, 要挂代理才行. 我很确定
<freeflying> hamo, 这货现在咋实现认证呢
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 不过拖放文件神马的，感觉就在桌面应用上有点用……
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 我猜的，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, docker估计是针对用OS X的devops
<hamo> freeflying: 在client端写user-agent然后写一个密码
<iMadper> Pudge: An error was encountered while processing your request: This item is currently unavailable in your region
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 反正对docker无爱，我U做的lxc-utils挺不错的
<freeflying> hamo, 动态的token?
<iMadper> Pudge: 如果我理解的没错, 这个是说在我的地区, 不能
<hamo> freeflying: no..我给你看代码
<freeflying> hamo, 那不同的container之间怎么保证隔离性呢
<hamo> freeflying: 这个REST是单向的
<Pudge> iMadper: http://fight.pcgames.com.cn/281/2816471.html
<Pudge> iMadper: 因为你登陆的是欧洲的服务器
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 简单实用：如何在Steam上运行国服DOTA2_dota2心得_太平洋游戏网
<hamo> freeflying: 隔离性是lxc的,cgroup
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦....
<freeflying> hamo, 它这个rest的接口已经把cgroup绕过了吧
<Pudge> iMadper: http://www.dota2.com.cn/event/201307/faq/index.htm
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 国服玩家常见问题指南 -《DOTA2》官方网站
<hamo> freeflying: 并没有把...单向的，只有client可以访问这个daemon...daemon之间不能搞
<hamo> freeflying:                  if strings.Contains(r.Header.Get("User-Agent"), "Docker-Client/") {                         userAgent := strings.Split(r.Header.Get("User-Agent"), "/")                         if len(userAgent) == 2 && userAgent[1] != VERSION {                                 utils.Debugf("Warning: client and server don't have the same version (client: %s, server: %s)", userAgent[1], VERSION)
<hamo>                       }                 }
<hamo> freeflying: 他先会验证user-agent
<hamo> freeflying: 然后他会从客户端传一个json过来验证身份 https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/master/auth/auth.go
<^k^> hamo ⇪ t: docker/auth/auth.go at master · dotcloud/docker · GitHub
<hamo> freeflying: 但是这个只是在有些动作才验证
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 貌似, 真的是诶...
<hamo> freeflying: 说实话，这个东西就是个偷懒的东西
<hamo> freeflying: 但是确实好用啊
<hamo> freeflying: 写lxc的config文件太麻烦了
<freeflying> hamo, 这货的代码看着不像够浪
<hamo> freeflying: 这还不够浪？
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 这已经挺好了，您见过写的像C似的python嘛……
<freeflying> hamo, 它那命名方式第一眼看上去以为是obj-c
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 这么牛
<hamo> freeflying: golang的默认命名风格就是驼峰
<adam8157> ken这个浓眉大眼的也叛变革命了
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: Ken是哪个？
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: go的作者啊
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 好吧，丫够浪嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: .....
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 哈哈，这周羽毛球你赶不上了
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 555
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 不过又没妹纸
 * hamo 看妹纸打羽毛球...你们太邪恶了...
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 不像帽帽的时候你可以跟妹纸们这种打
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 不像帽帽的时候你可以跟妹纸们各种打
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 而且订到那么远的位置那么短的时间, 擦
<Pudge> iMadper: 我为啥要骗你
 * hamo 这种看妹纸做蹦蹦跳跳运动的都是流氓...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我还想快点带你飞呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 还是不行呀...
<Pudge> iMadper: 都等不及了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我下载不了dota呀..
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 水平不济啊 当时只能跟妹子们打打了
<iMadper> Pudge: 必须用代理, 才能搜索到dota
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 人家都有车？
<Pudge> iMadper: 上面说了，国服没有下载的。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 都装好了，然后登陆到完美世界的服务器上
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是国服了
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦....
<Pudge> iMadper: 只是换了个游戏时候的服务器。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 下载还是需要国外下。。
<iMadper> 知道了...
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: hamo : 这活动搞得太屁了
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 第一次，以后改进
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？专挑你们去TW的时候搞？
<adam8157> 时间短 位置远
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 北科不算远，骑车半小时足够了
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 坐车门口有85
<adam8157> hamo: 几十块钱一小时的事情搞得这么久这么那啥
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 那个点的4环，估计半个小时到不了把
<onlylove> hamo: 看妹子蹦蹦跳跳就是流氓了？
<adam8157> 看这个样子 我决定回帝都后直接做手术, 不参加了. 枉我为了羽毛球拖了这么久
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 把这钱给每个人配个自行车，骑车也锻炼啊
<hamo> onlylove: 你想想
<hamo> adam8157: 做手术？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 割点东西
 * hamo ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你懂的
<liuhangbin> ....
<hamo> adam8157: 你何苦这样.
<onlylove> 难道guest7777是nyfair?
<liuhangbin> hamo: 人家这是为了另一半性福
<adam8157> liuhangbin: hamo 擦 你们想到啥了
<adam8157> liuhangbin: hamo 老子是割手上的那个疤!!! 擦
<liuhangbin> adam8157: .....
<adam8157> 而且我天生是上帝的选民 用不着
<adam8157> 这句看的懂就懂 不懂也不要问了
<adam8157> 半个选民
<liuhangbin> 好吧，我想的太靠下了……
<jiero> 今年10月底，中国比特币交易平台GBL自称遭黑客袭击，随后就无法访问，但网站用户普遍认为这是一场GBL自编自导的骗局，被骗的用户向各地的派出所举报了GBL。据《钱江晚报》报导，浙江东阳警方抓捕了三名GBL的管理员，但识别嫌疑人身份的细节没有披露，只是一略而过，IP地址？QQ？GBL网站负责人是2
<jiero> 9岁的“庄见愁”；网站维护者24岁，姓金；负责网站财务的黄某33岁。报导称，从10月18日开始，GBL就开始大量转移平台中会员充值的比特币，为卷款潜逃做准备。
<jiero> adam8157: 孩子.
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈你是个好孩子
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 你要割啥？
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 去趟呆湾想开了？
<jusss> onlylove: 用ffmpeg转换格式咋这么慢，把rmvb转换mp4
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 手腕上那个小疤
 * hamo 哎，干活...
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 果然是割东西
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/12/03/0x71-xc-our-and-united-nations-which-is-httpun-org-open-application-for-their-candidate-for-0x71-and-united-nations-only-the-bless-one-of-the-lord-jesus-christ-will-be-everyone-is-in/
<skraito> candidate
<jiero> adam8157: 对阿尼在弯弯那里玩
<^k^> skraito ⇪ ti: 0×71 (xc) Our and United Nations which is http://un.org , open application for their candidate for 0×71 and United Nations. Only the bless one of the Lord ( Jesus Christ ) will be. :) . everyone is invited except : 0×81 , hater of Jesus Christ our God , and hetitie. We open for all age. you will be
<skraito> for United Nations
<jiero> adam8157: 还准备回来么?
<adam8157> jiero: 不想回去也不行啊
<hamo> adam8157: 黑那算了
<onlylove> jusss: 你该换电脑了
<onlylove> jiero: 24岁开始维护网站？靠得住不
<jiero> adam8157: 上次来潍坊的山东还乡团都是澎湖的,在海边都是大房子.
<freeflying> adam8157, hamo 有shadowsocks可用不
<jiero> onlylove: . 比我靠谱
<jiero> onlylove: 为啥问我呢.
<onlylove> jiero: 你发的信息
<jiero> onlylove: 我发什么了？
<onlylove> jiero: GBL遭袭击
<jiero> onlylove: 那个内容我只看了大概是骗子，没看细节
<hamo> freeflying: 看PM
<jiero> 睡觉．
<jiero> 都是坏蛋＼
<iMadper> onlylove: 24维护网站怎么靠不住了...
<jiero> 现在我睡窗台了．
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多22岁就比我靠谱的人有的是.
<jiero> iMadper: 他的意思是才开始学
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么会... 本科入学才18左右...
<jiero> iMadper: 然后呢．．．
<jiero> ．．．
 * hamo 谁还记得那个妹纸的淫淫地址？
<onlylove> hamo: 发了那么多，都不知道哪个是
<hamo> onlylove: 后面发的那个是他自己的
<onlylove> hamo: 叫啥
<hamo> 忘了...
<onlylove> hamo: 我翻下历史
<onlylove> hamo: 刚掉线了，log没了
<hamo> onlylove: .
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 破显卡转换格式，fps只有45
<onlylove> jusss: 不要给我
<onlylove> hamo: http://reg.renren.com/xn6229.do?ss=10117&rt=30&id=258923718
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<onlylove> hamo: 这个是不
<hamo> onlylove: 不是，咋又一个？
<onlylove> hamo: 4个
<onlylove> hamo: http://reg.renren.com/xn6229.do?ss=10117&rt=30&id=258403390
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<onlylove> hamo: 这个？
<hamo> onlylove: 恩，这个
<onlylove> hamo: 好了，你欠我一顿xiapuxiapu
<jiero> hamo: 你不是有女朋友的？
<jiero> 下铺下铺？
<hamo> ...
<jiero> hamo: 难道你会骗人？
<onlylove> jiero: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=vZ4tOCrSSm7WiEu8Yag2SqYCatjCi_crl2dTH0i0p-CHuZHt2htsmLKTVFQKQBcy
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 呷哺呷哺_百度百科
<onlylove> 喵的，我记得是xiapuxiapu的
<onlylove> 怎么变xiabuxiabu了
<jiero> onlylove: 　哺乳　这个词，我总是念错，你也是同病。。
<onlylove> jiero: 让妹子带坏的……
<jiero> 哦。中午那个问题解决了么。
<jiero> 看样子解决了
<gfrog_busy> onlylove: 丫牌子上写拼音了，你自己不看……
<onlylove> gfrog_busy: ……
<jiero> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37475
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Solidot | MIT照相机能在黑暗中拍摄3D照片
<jiero> 啊啊啊
<jiero> 这样偷拍就容易多了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 偷拍最大的问题是角度，其次是光线
<jiero> onlylove:　找能控制的控制。
<jiero> adam8157: 弯弯的妹子没有看上你的？
<onlylove> jiero: 其实中午，我觉得埋了个定时炸弹，因为那妹子的系统是11.10
<jiero> onlylove: 结果到底怎么样了？
<onlylove> jiero: 用她学校的资源装的
<onlylove> jiero: 反正是能用了
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> jiero: 湾湾，不是弯弯
<onlylove> jiero: 含义不一样的
<jiero> 俄。讨厌拼字了。反正用的是垃圾微软的老输入法
<jiero> 弯弯是什么来着？
<jiero> 什么是　弯弯？
<^k^> jiero: define:　弯弯？ http://www.google.com/#q=define:　弯弯？Reading無名小站|彎彎|～搬家摟~http://cwwany.pixnet.net/blog，Share cwwany's mood and creations，Topic:Image Creation.
<jiero> onlylove: 怪。
<onlylove> jiero: les
<onlylove> 下班
<onlylove> 明天还要继续hadoop……真愁
<jiero> 胡家玮（1981年8月16日－），台湾热门的网络漫画家，使用名弯弯。“弯弯”之
<jiero> ｌｏｌ
<jiero> 吃稀饭
<ljy> 求助
<ljy> 今天删了一些文件 然后出现dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 mysql-server-core-5.5 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<ljy> 错误
<ljy> 怎么办
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统安装，ubuntu13.10安装完成，重启后黑屏，光标闪烁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453099 本计算机是 联想U410 -ifi -d 双显卡；集显和英伟达610M独显 已经安装windosw8.1 pro 64bit 在硬盘的空闲空间内，安装了ubuntu13.10，安装过程很顺利，知道提示安装完成，重启电脑。重启后进入Windows8.1，用easyBC
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu的shell环境设定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453100 root@ubuntu:~# su Cannot execute bash: No such file or directory root@ubuntu:~# chsh -s /bash Password: chsh: PAM authentication failed shell下的环境不能改变这是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 求是07 — 2013-12-03 18:40
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: really?
<dchxcrow> ^k^: date
<^k^> dchxcrow, 周二，2013年12月3日。  19:12 
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<stardiviner> test color's
<jiero> imtxc_away: 小兵
<jiero> stardiviner: 星星
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<jiero> stardiviner: hi
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, digitaloean能用支付宝付款不
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近干啥呢？
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 好像不能
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 你现在用的啥
<jiero> stardiviner: 在家研究web app
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: DO啊，上次好像是用paypal付款的
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 我上次还有杯子钱没给你
<jiero> stardiviner: 但是多数时间荒废来着.
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 等你下周来再说呗
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 要不咱两share呗
<gfrog_meeting> freeflying: 上次薅了50刀，可以免费用11个月
<gfrog_meeting> freeflying: 等我有空搞个vpn上
<stardiviner> jiero: great,
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近在玩R
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting, 搞个吧
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting, linode也行
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦...你还很行呢.
<gfrog_meeting> freeflying: 这周估计没时间。那个大坑更深了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 就是初级的玩玩
<jiero> stardiviner: 你啥都玩玩啊...
<stardiviner> jiero: 主要是觉得很酷，所以就玩了
<jiero> stardiviner: .
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting, 我的dropbox也有48G了
<stardiviner> test smiley :-D
<stardiviner> pke
<stardiviner> poke
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请教：安装linuxmint debian 出现 plymouth ...failed 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453104 使用u盘安装linuxmint debian u盘启动后出现LOGO，然后黑屏 然后跳转字符界面 显示 startpar: service(s) returned failure: plymouth ...failed 配置：AMD Sempron(tm) x2 198 Dual-Core 2G内存， 显示 ：AMD Radeon hd7450 请教大神，是否有解
<^k^> ─> 决办法！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 amijie — 2013-12-03 19:39
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心下载软件怎么这么慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453105 13.04的版本 软件中心下软件基本不动。。。换了好几个源了也没办法 这是什么问题？我是新手～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 我若为青帝 — 2013-12-03 19:44
<happyaron> freeflying: 容量现在还不是浮云么？
<freeflying> happyaron, 容量是次要的, 体验才重要
<freeflying> happyaron, 百度这些倒是大, 问题是我电脑上不能用
<happyaron> freeflying: 用nas吧，所有home都直接放nas上
<happyaron> freeflying: 同步来同步去的感觉很疼啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 你在外一个月咋整
<happyaron> freeflying: vpn到家里
<freeflying> happyaron, 等联通啥时候百兆吧
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<jiero> freeflying: 豪,你可以上光纤阿.
<freeflying> jiero, 我现在就是
<jiero> freeflying: 不到 百兆?不会把...
<hoxily>  
<happyaron> jiero: 北京都光纤入户了，但是没百兆业务吧
<jiero> freeflying:  7年前我这里小区宽带在傍晚就能到 60兆.
<happyaron> jiero: 有的话土豪肯定上了。
<jiero> happyaron: 哦 速度限制?
<hoxily> (((())))
<jiero> 不过上传一直都不快就是了.
<freeflying> happyaron, 啥时候去美帝啊,给我带东西啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 目前没计划，还想找人给我带呢……
<x007007007> 晚上好
<aslackpy> 晚
<aslackpy> 历史上的今年
<jiero> freeflying: 带啥?
<jiero> aslackpy: 历史上的今年就是现在.白吃...
<hoxily> jiero: 历史上的今天比如 2012-12-03 ?
<jiero> hoxily: ..历史上的今天就只有今天一天而已...
<root____2> 那些没有写入历史的又当如何？
<root____2> 来来往往。。。
<iMadper> ...
<root____2> 有去无回。。。
<ljy> apt-get能重装吗
<freeflying> jiero, 你要去吗
<iMadper> ljy: 刻意.
<iMadper> ljy: 可以.
<ljy> 怎么弄啊
<root____2> 单手富强
<iMadper> ljy: apt-get --reinstall install PackageNameHere
<iMadper> ljy: 为什么不google一下?!
<ljy> google的都是 apt-get remove
<jiero> freeflying: 不.
<ljy> 我的意思是重装apt-个体
<iMadper> ljy: 我刚给你的, 是google返回的第一个结果给出来的
<ljy> apt-get这个软件
<iMadper> ljy: apt-get --reinstall install PackageNameHere  对呀, 就是重装呀!
<ljy> 哦哦
<ljy> 额。不行
<iMadper> ljy: 怎么不行?
<ljy> 我的dpkg文件坏了
<iMadper> ljy: 提示什么? 你直接说不行, 谁知道怎么帮你?
<ljy> 我想重装个apt-get
<ljy> 不是向重装apt-get装过的软件
<root____2> B
<iMadper> s sq | ljy
<^k^> ljy: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
<ljy> 额。。今天弄了一下午了
<NWMonster> 它是想apt-get --reinstalll install apt
<ljy> 实在每办法了
<iMadper> ljy: 恩, 语文不好, 确实就没办法了
<ljy> 。。。
<ljy> 删除了/var/dpkg/info 文件夹的内容，导致安装和卸载任何包的时候都提示：
<ljy> “dpkg：严重警告：无法找到软件包“vlc-plugin-esd”的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<ljy> 有办法解决吗
<ljy> 我是删了dpkg的文件 然后apt-get下载软件时候会出问题 所以向重装apt-get 或者dpkg
 * iMadper won't waste time on people who haven't done his own job.
<ljy> 。。。
<ljy> 知道的请说下，不知到的请不要嘲讽，大不了重装
<iMadper> ljy: 怎么嘲讽了?~
<iMadper> ljy: 来给我说说
<ljy> 没空理你
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 谁有lotus notes客户端? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453107 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 庄丁乙 — 2013-12-03 20:59
<root____2> ljy: wget apt -->undeb -->var/? !
<iMadper> root____2: 不用这么麻烦
<ljy> 我不太懂那个是怎么回事？能具体说下吗
<iMadper> root____2: 而且, 看提示, 也不是apt/dpkg本身出问题了
<NWMonster> http://costela.net/2009/08/restoring-a-wiped-out-dpkg-status-file/ 试试这个吧，不敢多说了怕你觉得被嘲讽
<^k^> NWMonster ... ⇪ Restoring a wiped out dpkg status file : : costela.net
<ljy> 额。。不会的，多谢
<ljy> 这个我试过了 还是有些问题
<root____2> ljy: rm -rf /var
<ljy> 我试试啊
<iMadper> ....
<NWMonster> root____2: 你确定你不是 sudo rm -rf /
<iMadper> root____2: 真狠.
<ljy> 删除 var?
<ljy> ...
<iMadper> root____2: 多大仇...
<root____2> bak var/
<iMadper> ...
<happyaron> rm -rf /var 好狠毒啊。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> iMadper: 没得破
<iMadper> happyaron: 早, 坏荣
<happyaron> iMadper: 唉没得破
<iMadper> happyaron: 我觉得, root____2 比你坏多了
<mao> 大家好，问个问题，我用的ubuntu12.04系统，系统里有个broadcast account，用那个可以登陆facebook，推特等网站，可国内连接不上。我想问能不能在这个软件里设置代理，用代理连接呢？？  谢谢。
<happyaron> iMadper: 本来我就不坏。
<iMadper> happyaron: 好吧...
<iMadper> happyaron: 乃现在上班了?
<iMadper> happyaron: 我一直想问这个.
<happyaron> iMadper: 兼职兼职
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦. 那就对了, 我记得我大一的时候你还在准备高考
<happyaron> iMadper: 求推荐靠谱公司啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 去suse呀, 他们有钱没前途而已.
<happyaron> iMadper: 要个有前途的行么。。。？
<iMadper> happyaron: 有钱就行了
<happyaron> im
<iMadper> happyaron: 要不你就留c家好了
<happyaron> iMadper: 要有前途，你都去猫猫得了
<happyaron> iMadper: 打工仔一个，我还是想要前途的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你来帽子?! 别!
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，不去猫猫。
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 你就留c家嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: 或者去投yahoo
<happyaron> iMadper: 为啥yahoo有前途，梅姐》
<happyaron> ？
<iMadper> happyaron: yahoo现在发展的超级好好伐!
<happyaron> iMadper: 是么。。。求解释
<iMadper> happyaron: 用户量还是流量, 超越google, 重回美国第一大网站
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 赶脚进不去，觉得自己还没有什么真功夫，怎么能进。
<iMadper> happyaron: 有用户就有钱, 你看abt
<iMadper> happyaron: 禁止嘲讽
<happyaron> freeflying: 做内核有前途么猴总
<happyaron> \
<happyaron> iMadper: 我是真觉得自己没啥真功夫
<iMadper> happyaron: 或者你去投adobe吧... flashplayer for linux亟需你的改进
<happyaron> iMadper: 那几个主力编程语言没一个写得顺的……
<iMadper> happyaron: python?
<happyaron> iMadper: 实际上也很三角猫，主要还是shell啦
<iMadper> happyaron: 看到你名字里有个 py
<iMadper> ...
<NWMonster> flashplayer for linux确实急切需要大牛改进啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 所以觉得自己确实没啥真功夫，亚历山大
<happyaron> NWMonster: 目前看来还不是我……
<happyaron> NWMonster: 要不你出马吧
<happyaron> 我相信你一定可以的……
<iMadper> happyaron: 要不乃来做内核?
<NWMonster> happyaron: 这一直是我的愿望。。。
<NWMonster> happyaron: 只是愿望
<happyaron> iMadper: 肿么做呢，c也不熟啦……
<happyaron> iMadper: 没啥功底，求入门啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么会... 我记得你很强的... 我刚来这个频道的时候, 啥不会的都问你的
<iMadper> happyaron: 我读书少, 你不要耍我
<happyaron> iMadper: 知识面广一点而已，但是没深度啦。
<happyaron> 可是总不能靠知识面就吃饭了……
<iMadper> happyaron: 当销售.
<happyaron> iMadper: 卖给你么。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 知识面广, 能扯皮, 就够了
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥产品我是主力买家的话, 一定破产
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是想练练功，当不当sales以后再考虑
<iMadper> happyaron: 学 adam去做内核开发吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是那句话，求领进门啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 找蛋蛋问呀... 我也求领进门呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> iMadper: 好。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 哇哇
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜见 kvm 大拿
<gfrog> happyaron: 滚粗
<happyaron> iMadper: 看来有的大拿不肯教嘛。
<iMadper> happyaron: 是呀...
<gfrog> happyaron: iMadper 忘了路由器ip肿么破？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜单无法编辑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453109 在“应用程序”上右键，选择“编辑菜单”，编辑结果无法保存 统计信息: 发表于 由 庄丁乙 — 2013-12-03 21:24
<iMadper> gfrog: 重置.
<gfrog> iMadper: 还有配置没backup
<happyaron> gfrog: 烧包方法可以拿个fluke测试仪连上去。
<iMadper> gfrog: 不对呀, 你其他机器的网关不是哪个路由器吗?
<gfrog> happyaron: 不烧包的方法呢？
<gfrog> iMadper: 不是
<happyaron> gfrog: traceroute...
<happyaron> 你要是蛋疼地禁止了traceroute，就再想他法了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 这个路由器只开了二层，management ip在另外一个接口上……
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是忘了
<happyaron> gfrog: console有么
<gfrog> happyaron: 家里的无线路由啊，哪来的console
<happyaron> gfrog: 拆了找ttl
<happyaron> gfrog: 大致记得网段的话，也可以接上去不停地换网段扫描啦。
<happyaron> 都比较疼。。。
 * iMadper 重置, 然后重新配置...
<happyaron> iMadper: +1
<iMadper> happyaron: :-)
<freeflying> happyaron, 当然有前途啊, 看看蛋蛋
<happyaron> freeflying: 求领进门啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 来做kernel吧, 顺便带带我
<happyaron> iMadper: 我求带呢……
<freeflying> happyaron, 找蛋蛋啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 等你学会了, 带我
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 来做efi吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 那东西吐血啊
<iMadper> happyaron: efi的代码比mm的简单好多...
<happyaron> iMadper: 其实想想我也有过进内核的补丁，只不过确实很简单……
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: 俺去搜搜, 学习一下...
<happyaron> iMadper: 貌似就一行啦
<iMadper> happyaron: 简单不过我, 我还有个comment fix呢...
<happyaron> iMadper: 就是加个被忘记了的syscall
<iMadper> syscall... 还没碰过呢
<happyaron> getdents64
<happyaron> 在mips上
<iMadper> mips... 就碰过x86/ppc/s390/arm
<happyaron> iMadper: 你碰的都是高端大气的arch
<iMadper> happyaron: arm就是我的手机, x86就是我的电脑...
<iMadper> happyaron: s390, 我到现在都不知道具体是啥...
<happyaron> iMadper: mips差不多是我的无线路由器（虽然那次不是……）
<iMadper> happyaron: 你们的路由器高大上, 我的路由器买来当天设置了一下, 然后一年没碰过了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我也就折腾一次，折腾完了就不动了。
 * iMadper 卧槽, 昨天下的电影说好今天看, 结果竟然来这里扯皮!
<iMadper> happyaron: 都怪你! 坏荣!
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。自己不看还赖别人
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<x007007007> 大家出來聊聊，如果搞lisp，先學sheme好呢，還是先學clisp
<iMadper> x007007007: elisp万岁.
<x007007007> 表示emacs還沒玩轉
<NWMonster> 直接学elisp好了
<x007007007> elisp有啥優勢嗎
<NWMonster> 也就大学会教scheme吧，实用意义不大吧
<uuair> 谁有国内SSH或者VPN？我看个电影。
<x007007007> 都說lisp的思想先進，我咋體會的不深刻呢
<NWMonster> 说实话[黑客与画家]那本书上的所谓优势都是坑，其实学elisp个人感觉实际用途很难显现，但是作为一个开阔思考思路的方向不错。
<iMadper> NWMonster: 不是, elisp有用, 只要你用emacs. 但是别的lisp方言就没用了.
<iMadper> NWMonster: 我clisp学的不多, 现在忘光了, elisp没学过, 但是时不时还要写几个小函数.
<x007007007> 其實我的志向是高人工智能。聽說lisp很適合，大概看過一些lisp，貌似lisp的宏很強大
<iMadper> x007007007: 不合适.
<iMadper> x007007007: lisp现在已经不在人工智能领域了.
<iMadper> x007007007: 现在统治ai的, 是python
<iMadper> x007007007: 还有各种数学.
<NWMonster> iMadper: 恩我个人也纯粹只在emacs的时候用elisp所以感觉学别的方言意义不大，但是教学中确实很多还在用scheme这个方言，不得不承认编程的思路确定，语言差别并不重要。
<iMadper> x007007007: 如果你的志向是人工智能, 那你现在应该去找各种深入的概率论和线性代数去
<iMadper> x007007007: 多数搞人工智能的人, 不需要编程
<x007007007> 我學lisp主要想深刻的體會一下lisp的思想，同時，我想寫出自己的AI
<NWMonster> 是啊，人工智能更需要的是思想，不是代码，码农很多，不缺
<iMadper> NWMonster: 恩.
<NWMonster> x007007007: 恩，学一门语言定然是好的，对开阔自己的思路帮助很大，同时想写自己的AI可能跟语言联系不大
<iMadper> x007007007: 强烈推荐一本书, <人工智能 -- 一种现代的方法>
<jusss> NWMonster: 我写东西都没有思路。。。每次想制定个步骤怎么怎样，最后还是写不出，倒是不想那么多，随便写有时能写出来
<iMadper> x007007007: 非常赞.
<NWMonster> jusss: 需要先给客户画个饼，不然人家不付钱
<x007007007> iMadper：就是那本1000多頁的英文的嗎
<iMadper> x007007007: 有中文的呀
<x007007007> 清華出的？
<iMadper> x007007007: 我中英文的都有~ lol~
<jusss> NWMonster: 今天在字幕组见到一看算法导论的人。。。感觉好牛x
<NWMonster> 给搞AI的大牛跪了
<jusss> NWMonster: 我到现在也不知道算法是啥
<NWMonster> jusss: 算法导论是算法的入门书
 * iMadper 给搞ai的大牛跪了
<x007007007> 有電子版的嗎
<iMadper> x007007007: 搜一下可能会有吧?
<jusss> NWMonster: 感觉太深奥，我看不懂
<x007007007> 今天我的代理壞了，我原來看過英文版的第一頁
<NWMonster> 说真的，对于码农来说纠结算法真心没必要，现在要的是开发效率，不管你程序效率
<NWMonster> 先开发出来其他的再说
<NWMonster> 不要骂我，我只是说现状和实话
<jusss> acm据说就是纯拼算法的
<x007007007> 第一行就有一個拉丁語的詞。
<NWMonster> 是啊，搞acm的牛都伤不起
<iMadper> acm有用? 蔽校acm全球第6, mit全球15, 但是随便一个人都知道, 我那个傻逼学校的计算机水平比mit差远了.
<NWMonster> 感觉他们搞的不是程序，搞的是数学，真理解不了为啥非要写程序表达，纯粹多此一举啊。而且还打击普遍码农的信心。
<iMadper> acm竞赛就是国内一帮sb捧起来的
<NWMonster> =.=!调用各种算法库的路过。。。丝毫不考虑实现细节，头疼
<NWMonster> iMadper: 清华的？
<iMadper> NWMonster: 不是....
<x007007007> 我的理想是寫AI，苦逼的明天還有去寫php，我草
<iMadper> NWMonster: 一个三流专科的附属学院的
<iMadper> x007007007: 理想是ai 等价于, 理想是在一堆数学公式里面玩命的推导...
<iMadper> x007007007: 很多时候会发现, 理想不是你想象中的那么好
<NWMonster> iMadper: acm全球第6，吓尿我了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 恩, 前几名肯定都被东欧拿走
<iMadper> NWMonster: 没办法, 苏联数学太强
<NWMonster> iMadper: 战斗民族太牛了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 诺夫/斯基/维奇
<NWMonster> acm牛们都被google收走了
<x007007007> 吉米多爲其的那個微積分習題表示太變態
<NWMonster> 感觉漂亮的AI应该会是简单的
<NWMonster> 只是还没被人发现
<iMadper> NWMonster: 感觉发现的过程是不会简单的
<iMadper> NWMonster: 哪怕结果确实简单
<x007007007> iMadper: 你的那本中文的是第幾版的
<iMadper> x007007007: 不记得了, 懒得翻箱子了
<x007007007> 你看完了沒
<iMadper> x007007007: 没. 我不做ai
<x007007007> 你送我我給你包郵費
<NWMonster> iMadper: 恩，发现过程肯定艰难，我就是坐等答案的懒人啊
<iMadper> NWMonster: 你太弱了! 鄙视你!
<iMadper> NWMonster: 我是连答案都不关心的懒人!
<x007007007> iMadper: 你現在做啥呢
<NWMonster> iMadper: 好吧，你赢了
<iMadper> x
<NWMonster> xD
<iMadper> x007007007: 考虑下
<x007007007> 什麼工作
<iMadper> x007007007: 我? 我现在专职在这个房间扯淡...
<x007007007> 不寫程序嗎
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于安装完成后启动黑屏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453111 如题，我是菜鸟，以前用我的旧的台式机就没出现过这种问题，这次是用我最近才买的笔记本，安装完成后，启动系统，屏幕完全是黑屏，但能看出来有背光，而且能听到启动的“咚咚”声（应该是要输入用户名和密码的界面） 是
<^k^> ─> 不是显卡驱动的问题？我的笔记本是nvidia的GT740，CPU是Intel的i5-4200M，主要是启动后就是黑屏，无法操作啊 …
<iMadper> x007007007: 不会...
<jusss> x007007007: 他q&a...
<x007007007> 。那你還有AI的書
<x007007007> 我還以爲你也是碼農呢
<iMadper> x007007007: 一言难尽.
<NWMonster> 码农才不会关心AI
<x007007007> 我就是碼農
<iMadper> x007007007: 我现在是怎么都学不会编程... sigh...
<x007007007> iMadper。。你學過啥嗎，可能是方法不對吧
 * iMadper 如果在这个房间扯淡一句, 就能给我5毛钱, 那我现在也是个亿万富翁了
<x007007007> 我是自學的，現在在做程序方面的工作
<NWMonster> xD关心AI真心给你们跪了
<hoxily> ^k^: 你知道什么是 AI 吗？
<x007007007> iMadper：之前可能見過你，08年來個這裏嗎
<iMadper> x007007007: 没, 我09年才来的
<iMadper> x007007007: 09年底才来的
<^k^> hoxily, 你多大了？  22:15 
<iMadper> ^k^: 反问的不错. :-)
<x007007007> 不知道你見過ee沒
<iMadper> x007007007: 见过, 跟ee吃国反
<iMadper> 吃过饭
<^k^> iMadper, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑。  22:16 
<x007007007> 我擦，厲害。。你是哪裏人
<hoxily> ^k^: 你最早是什么时候见到 iMadper 的？
<iMadper> hoxily: 我来的时候, 还是大小眼呢
<iMadper> x007007007: 北京
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • nautilus 按键即搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453112 ； ubuntu 13.04 的 nautilus 按键就开始自动搜索；这个行为，对于我这种一个习惯按规律设置文件名的人来说，实在多余； 如何回到ubuntu以前版本那种，按键即定位的方式？ 不是替换nautilus，而是该注册表、配置文件这种？有没有办法？ 统计信息:
<^k^> ─> 发表于 由 sarrow — 2013-12-03 22:12
<^k^> hoxily, 这是在时间指数357241。  22:16 
<NWMonster> 个人感觉nautilus很不爽,win党用totalcmd用惯了
<x007007007> 我08年左右吧，可能來的比較多，很久以前了，以前就知道ee是大牛啊，
<happyaron> 我前段时间也吃了ee一顿……
<iMadper> happyaron: 我擦! 我是一帮人一起请了ee!
<jusss> iMadper: 大小眼让某人给废了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是让ee请你!
<happyaron> iMadper: 是啊～
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<iMadper> happyaron: 向蓉蓉学习
<x007007007> happyaron:你是寫程序的
<happyaron> jusss: 不是废了，那代码有问题没人修了。
<happyaron> x007007007: 不是……
<iMadper> happyaron: 乃知道nmi中断不?
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> happyaron: 用户态有用nmi吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: 什么意思……、
<x007007007> linux內核？
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是, 我能直接把nmi计时器当一个watchdog来用吗?
<wall0p> 弱弱问下ee是？
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> wall0p: 一个人.  s/人/神/
<happyaron> iMadper: 没用过。
<iMadper> happyaron: .
<happyaron> wall0p: 头上曾经发绿光
<happyaron> 但不是绿帽子
<iMadper> happyaron: .......
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
 * iMadper 多大仇...
<x007007007> 你們的話題好高深啊
<wall0p> happyaron:真的？那还请你们吃饭
<wall0p> 好大的肚量~~
<happyaron> wall0p: 额动动脑子啦
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> happyaron: ee请你吃饭, 你还黑他...
<iMadper> s/黑/绿/
<x007007007> 看來你們都是bj人
<happyaron> iMadper: 没绿，就是谈谈黑历史而已
<iMadper> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个绿的颜色对天朝人民不太友好
<happyaron> iMadper: 其实它要是发金光就好了……lol
<iMadper> 好吧... 不理解了
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜见 kvm 大拿
<wall0p> x00y7007007:我不是bj人，，
<wall0p> 大天朝皇都~
<x007007007> gfrog:大拿好
<x007007007> wallOp:ee?
<gfrog> happyaron: log 重放了么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没～
<x007007007> wallOp:我看錯了
<wall0p> x007007007:不是ee。看论文蛋疼了来灌灌水，话说有没有好可以聊天灌水的频道推荐我下~
<x007007007> 就是這裏啊
<wall0p> 额，好吧，，这是我见过中国人最多的地方了。你做内核？
<x007007007> 我不做內核
<x007007007> 我寫php
<NWMonster> 很多频道里面都隐藏着中国人
<x007007007> 目前工作中主要是php，偶爾javascript和python
<jusss> 刚才怎么了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我查一个人在stockoverflow上面问的nmi的问题. 然后他自己回了一个: I read the all sources about nmi_watchdog (in linux-2.6.32) already, and now I know how it work :)
<iMadper> happyaron: wtf!
<jusss> 为什么我和服务器断开连接了？
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<wall0p> NWMonster：也是，不过都是水鬼~万年潜水党
<happyaron> iMadper: 你也这么干一下？
<happyaron> lolololol啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 我是要去这么做
<wall0p> iMadper:加油~大拿
<iMadper> happyaron: 刚看了一个简单的watchdog timer的代码, 感觉不难.
<happyaron> iMadper: 重写
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
 * iMadper 突然想 /list 来一发
<jusss> iMadper: 频道列表？
<jusss> iMadper: /list会不会让你的emacs挂了
<iMadper> jusss: 不会, 试过很多次
<NWMonster> 会让内存试用率大增
<NWMonster> 有木有i3wm的粉？
<happyaron> NWMonster: 貌似 xiaq 是
<dchxcrow> NWMonster: 我用过
<happyaron> 哦没在这频道
<dchxcrow> NWMonster: 感觉比较好用
<dchxcrow> NWMonster: 最近有什么新的更新没？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我发现, nmi的代码, 真难...
<NWMonster> dchxcrow happyaron: 恩，我比较喜欢用i3wm
<happyaron> iMadper: 加油，你进阶的机会来了。
<iMadper> happyaron: cscope跳了三次, 跳到这里来了: return PVOP_CALL0(unsigned long long, pv_time_ops.sched_clock);
<iMadper> happyaron: 还得继续跳..
 * iMadper 尼玛这个pvop_call0 是个毛毛呀
<dchxcrow> NWMonster: 轻量而且简单，就是对字体支持的不太好
<iMadper> happyaron: 好像不用管了, 我猜到了
<NWMonster> dchxcrow: 有吗，我感觉对字体支持不错啊
<jusss_> NWMonster: 学习完多线程和socket后，该学习什么？
<jusss_> NWMonster: 不知道该学习什么了
<NWMonster> NWMonster: 你学习是为了什么
<iMadper> jusss_: 你该学如何google了
<jusss_> iMadper: google在我这被墙了
<iMadper> jusss_: 那你该学怎么翻墙.
<jusss_> iMadper: ofan又不送我ssh
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<jusss_> iMadper: 会翻，只是没免费的vpn和ssh
<iMadper> happyaron: 正在看, 看到nmi调整最小超时时间了.
<NWMonster> jusss_: 试试学习并发
<NWMonster> jusss_: 然后还可以考虑并行
 * iMadper 要是充花费送个妹子就好了
<iMadper> 充话费
<NWMonster> xD 去柜台找个漂亮妹子的地方，充100w进去
 * iMadper 睡觉
<jusss_> NWMonster: 嗯
<jusss_> NWMonster: 并发是用什么来实现的？
<NWMonster> jusss_: 不过我想知道，你学编程的目的是什么
<jusss_> NWMonster: 没目的。。。
<jusss_> NWMonster: 并发是指多线程吗/
<jusss_> ?
<iMadper> jusss_: 你知道啥叫并发, 啥叫并行吗?
<NWMonster> 并发是多线程利用中的一个特例
<jusss_> iMadper: 不知道，
<NWMonster> https://github.com/forhappy/A-Detailed-Cplusplus-Concurrency-Tutorial/blob/master/zh/chapter1-Introduction/1.1%20What%20is%20concurrency.md#12-%E5%B9%B6%E5%8F%91%E4%B8%8E%E5%B9%B6%E8%A1%8C%E7%9A%84%E8%81%94%E7%B3%BB%E5%92%8C%E5%8C%BA%E5%88%AB
<kk> NWMonster ⇪ t: A-Detailed-Cplusplus-Concurrency-Tutorial/zh/chapter1-Introduction/1.1 What is concurrency.md at master · forhappy/A-Detailed-Cplusplus-Concurrency-Tutorial · GitHub
<jusss_> iMadper: 但是我写的好像跟并发有点像
<iMadper> jusss_: 那你还差的原, 有的是东西可以去学
<NWMonster> 并发和并行差的大了
<iMadper> s/原/远/
<jusss_> iMadper: 加个线程锁不就行了？
<iMadper> jusss_: 啥线程锁? 怎么突然蹦到线程锁了?
<NWMonster> jusss_: 恩，高效利用线程锁机制来做一个数据的多线程处理，我也不懂，吓说而已
<jusss_> NWMonster: ...
<NWMonster> jusss_: 并行就比较麻烦了，需要语言特性支持
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我就会一点线程锁，还是pthread的
<iMadper> 去看 并发的艺术 呀...
<NWMonster> jusss_: 恩，所以你说学完了多线程，所以我推荐你看这个，比较属于连贯性的内容
<iMadper> jusss_: pthread不过是一点点的工具而已, 并发的难点还是在于设计, 而不是用哪个接口.
<jusss_> iMadper: 并发是啥？真不懂。。。
<NWMonster> 恩，确实实际上，看别人完成的感觉简单，自己设计确实。。。。让人头疼
<iMadper> jusss_: 并发就是, 同时存在多个进程/线程 要被调度. 并行是, 同时多个在执行.
<iMadper> jusss_: 并行是并发的子集
<NWMonster> 可能是这样并发被特例出来讲解。
<jusss_> iMadper: 哦，
 * iMadper 关掉显示器ing
<jusss_> 我可以看看多进程了
<jusss_> 一直不会
<NWMonster> 其实编程的面积很广，有兴趣可以试试学习其他的语言
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我感觉我碰到了个槛
<NWMonster> 例如erlang,ruby,lisp或者学点x86,amd64,arm的汇编语言。更有兴趣的话dalvik,java vm bytecode,python的bytecode，等等
<NWMonster> 我每次遇到瓶颈，就尝试横向发展
<jusss_> NWMonster: 2年前我就已经停留在现在这个阶段了
<NWMonster> 很多时候自己很难看到自己进步
<jusss_> NWMonster: 学完一点socket和多线程，就不知道该学什么了
<NWMonster> 积累到一定时候，突然就会有个质的飞跃，回头看的时候，才能发现自己的进步
<NWMonster> jusss_: 我觉得有个目标比较好，为了学语言学语言，感觉意义不大
<jusss_> NWMonster: 汇编语言没好的教程，现在都是16位的，而32位的寻址方式都不一样了，感觉白学
<NWMonster> jusss_: 有没有考虑写个什么？
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我说个目标，你别笑话我，我想写c编译器
<NWMonster> jusss_: 16当真是基础，直接从32位入门并非不行，但是回头你还是要看16位
<NWMonster> jusss_: 那你非学汇编不可了
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我还买了本编译与设计原理，后来发现里面都是数学，算法之类的。。。
<iMadper> 编译器跟汇编关系不大...
<jusss_> 嗯，编译器跟数学关系比较大
<NWMonster> jusss_: 我也有开发编译器的梦，不过不是c的，而是自己的一套，我完成过一套简单的vm，不断努力完善中
<iMadper> 编译原理本来就是各种数学范式
<NWMonster> 因为它说的是c所以。。。
<jusss_> NWMonster: 其实写解释器可能简单点
<NWMonster> 我感觉完成一个比较简单有效的编译器其实不难
<jusss_> 。。。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 恩我的第一步vm就是尝试做解析器
<iMadper> NWMonster: 前端, 翻译到四元表达式就行了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 后面的交给专业的后端来做, llvm什么的
<jusss_> 语法解析，我就感觉很麻烦了。。。
<NWMonster> iMadper: 没错，不过有些东西可以省，自己玩的话，前端可以做的非常简单，让语言低级化
 * iMadper 认为编译器绝对是个无聊的东西
<NWMonster> jusss_: 看编译器设计原理太无聊了，推荐你本书 hacker's delight
<NWMonster> 优化方向的，个人感觉最喜欢这个方向
<iMadper> NWMonster: 语法解析, 代码树消歧义什么的, 就够喝一壶得了
<jusss_> iMadper: 你没看某年的ioccc上有个英国的学生用200行不到就写了个简单的解释器，而且还用那个解释器写了小游戏
<wall0p> 额，语义分析那个给我整蒙了
<NWMonster> iMadper: brainf**ker之流玩玩就好。。。前端还是适度搞简单点
<wall0p> ll文法现在还没整好，，泪奔
<jusss_> NWMonster: brainfuxker真心强大呀
<NWMonster> jusss_: 自己实现vm来做中间转换会比直接优化到汇编简单，语法设计尽量低级，过于高级就会出现文法分析的难题
<jusss_> NWMonster: 写个basic就行了，感觉
<NWMonster> jusss_: 那个太难了。。。。
<jusss_> 第14章Hilbert曲线
<jusss_> 14.1生成Hilbert曲线
<jusss_> NWMonster: 看了编译器离不开数学。。。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 生活离不开数学
<jusss_> NWMonster: Ken 大神貌似是数学系的吧
<nnnn_> hello.
<jusss_> NWMonster: 错了，是电气工程
<NWMonster> jusss_: 不怕你笑话，我的梦想更单纯，我想做AI
<NWMonster> jusss_: 我太无知了，现实太残酷
<wall0p> NWMonster:人工智能么？
<NWMonster> wall0p: 是的
<jusss_> NWMonster: ai...现在还是以图灵测试为标准吗？
<NWMonster> http://read.douban.com/ebook/1893637/
<wall0p> NWMonster：这个面太广了。。。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 只是个梦而已，想实现人机对话，而不是基于专家系统，基于机器学习的人机对话系统
<wall0p> jusss_:不是吧，那个是多久的测试标准了。。
<NWMonster> 别骂我，我只是想想而已
<wall0p> NWMonster:我们实验室在做。。。
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我对ai一点不会。。。
<NWMonster> 好吧，我想说我认为机器学习不适合做人机对话
<wall0p> 比特机器人，
<NWMonster> 不过我是光靠脑子想出来的
<wall0p> 小黄鸡做的不错的
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我感觉ai这种东西最后要靠那些什么神经学之类的东东来完成
<^k^> NWMonster ... ⇪ 世界是数字的 - 豆瓣阅读
<wall0p> jusss_:额，，所谓的深度学习。。。。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 我也一点不会，每次在书店看到ai方面的书，我都有一种敬畏感，内容看懂看不懂，我都要看看作者和作者介绍
<jusss_> NWMonster: 让代码去模拟人类神经blablablah...的
<jusss_> wall0p: 图灵标准，有很多机器人过图灵测试了？
<wall0p> jusss_:神经计算只是一部分，图像用的好像挺多，人机交互用这个填满了。。
<wall0p> 太慢了
<NWMonster> jusss_: 更相反，我感觉实现AI的算法应该是更简单漂亮的，很可能一个简单递归加上随机种子就能实现
<wall0p> jusss_:没有，计算理论那老师好像说图灵测试本事也有问题。
<NWMonster> 国内很多所谓的人机交互项目让我感觉恶心
<jusss_> wall0p: 机器毕竟没有自我意识。。。
<NWMonster> 基于专家系统的人机交互程序都是耍流氓
<wall0p> jusss_:说对了，没有自我意识，
<jusss_> NWMonster: 随机。。。感觉ai应该不会那么简单
<wall0p> 也没有情感。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 随机是对情感的模拟
<wall0p> NWMonster:多关注算法好点，
<jusss_> wall0p: 如果机器有了自我意识，按电影里演的那样，我们被灭绝也就不远了
<NWMonster> 而且这个随机算法肯定很漂亮
<wall0p> jusss_:Three Laws of Robotics
<NWMonster> jusss_: 不会的，人类都有自我意识，这么多年过去了，人类还是没把人类灭光
<jusss_> NWMonster: 但是那得多聪明的脑袋才能写出那么漂亮的表达式
<NWMonster> wall0p: 那玩意是个悖论，专门为写作的
<jusss_> NWMonster: 两次世界大战，死的人还少吗。。。。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 足以证明人类生存能力强
<jusss_> NWMonster: 下次如果直接动用核武器，人类就真的玩完了
<wall0p> NWMonster:不过第一次见挺有意思的
<wall0p> 好多计算机大拿都是搞哲学的
<jusss_> wall0p: 好多数学大拿都是搞神学的
<NWMonster> 没错啊，很多都不会编程，成为搞计算机的。。感觉研究理论的太牛了
<jusss_> wall0p: 最后回归神的怀抱的数学家 物理学家不计其数
<wall0p> jusss_:握手的表情怎么打，，我就想跟你握个手了~
<wall0p> NWMonster:不过算法还是要会编程来验证的。。
<wall0p> NWMonster
 * jusss_ 握住了 wall0p柔嫩的小手，
<wall0p> NWMonster：你真的想搞ML么？推荐你个站点~
<NWMonster> 我只是说说
<wall0p> coursera.org
<jusss_> 感觉算法就是纯数学了，跟计算机又没什么关系了。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Coursera.org (@ coursera.org)
<NWMonster> 我太弱了，现在不是搞ML的时候
<wall0p> 两个ML大家的课程
<jusss_> make love?
<wall0p> 神一般的人物亲自讲~你可以看看~
<NWMonster> jusss_: 机器学习
<jusss_> NWMonster: ...
<wall0p> jusss_ 握住了 wall0p柔嫩的小手，。。。
<wall0p> 这怎么打出来的
<wall0p> 我小白了。。
<NWMonster> /action
<jusss_> wall0p:  /me
<wall0p> soga~
<NWMonster> make love好思路啊
<wall0p> 我回去了哈~~~改天灌水~~
<wall0p> NWMonster:88~
<wall0p> jusss_:88
<jusss_> wall0p: bye
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我想学门脚本，发现什么脚本都学不下去。。。
<NWMonster> 假设n个有自由意识的机器，需要时间t他们会出现ML的情况，t=?
<jusss_> NWMonster: t=n...
<NWMonster> t=0 因为自由意识实现的基本就是自我繁衍
<jusss_> NWMonster: 就跟人一样，跟周围环境变量有关
<jusss_> NWMonster: 你难道让机器人去自我繁衍？
<NWMonster> jusss_: 让机器尝试模仿人类是实现AI最近的路，我想
<jusss_> NWMonster: 如果跟人一样，是两个自由的意识去结合产生一个新的意识不是很好吗
<jusss_> NWMonster: 让两个代码碰撞产生一个新的代码
<NWMonster> jusss_: 不一个代码产生一个新代码
<jusss_> NWMonster: 这让我想起来另一个东西了，红色代码
<NWMonster> 也就是实现递归，而随机对自己进行改造
<NWMonster> 也就是我刚才说的，递归和随机实现AI
<jusss_> NWMonster: 结合应该是2个
<jusss_> NWMonster: 你知道红色代码吗？
<NWMonster> 环境来选择改动的代码，垃圾的死，优秀的继续递归（繁衍）和加入随机（进化或倒退被环境灭掉)
<NWMonster> jusss_: 不知道，求科普
<jusss_> NWMonster: 计算机病毒的起源就是红色代码，一个游戏
<NWMonster> jusss_: 不是core war 吗？
<jusss_> NWMonster: 嗯，中文翻译成了红色代码。。。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 跪了
<jusss_> NWMonster: 又不是我翻译的。。。
<NWMonster> jusss_: 我是给自己的无知跪了
<jusss_> NWMonster: 还有翻译成磁芯大战的
<NWMonster> jusss_: 这个我知道，磁心大战
<NWMonster> jusss_: 但是磁心大战跟AI没关系把，因为变数在于对手的代码，要找对手代码的弱点，没有必胜的代码
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我想说的代码结合就像这个
<NWMonster> jusss_: 如果不知道对手代码，只能适当找最优，或者非常险的方式去竞技
<jusss_> NWMonster: 两个完全不同的代码争夺空间产生新的代码
<NWMonster> jusss_: 那个在于覆盖
<NWMonster> jusss_: 他不产生新代码，只是覆盖对手，抢占空间
<NWMonster> 比如一个人以为你会从开头开始一位一位的抢，他就会覆盖你的，并且在其他位置也抢一些，覆盖的也就是你减少的
<NWMonster> 所以基本都是跳着覆盖
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我想机器人繁殖利用这种方式产生新代码不好吗
<NWMonster> 或者从中间开始
<NWMonster> jusss_: 这种自身循环，就是递归。。。。而升级的办法就是随机产生异常，然后环境选择
<jusss_> NWMonster: 哦
<NWMonster> jusss_: 好吧我都是吓想的，我是不是应该去写小说
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我想玩这个core war
<jusss_> NWMonster: 虽然不会
<NWMonster> jusss_: 试试tank war，比core war有意思
<NWMonster> jusss_: 有点java基础就行，没java基础会c++也没问题
<jusss_> NWMonster: 坦克大战？小霸王学习机上的游戏？
<NWMonster> http://robocode.sourceforge.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Robocode Home (@ sourceforge.net)
<jusss_> NWMonster: 哦
<jusss_> NWMonster: 我睡觉去了，bye
<NWMonster> jusss_: 晚安
<NWMonster> http://dongxi.douban.com/show/100218774/?r=9&c=2_29 来套这样的键帽安装到我的hhkb上肯定漂亮
<alvin_rxg> Title: Keycool/凯酷108PBT无冲机械键盘+彩虹键帽+Led背光韩度（豆瓣） (@ douban.com)
<root____2> 3~3~3~3~
<skraito> hi all
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-04
<andfool> 啊啊啊，好烦恼，新到一个公司，结果发现老员工好小气，感觉他们不肯教我真本事
<MeaCulpa> ./
<Niac> 靠QQ聊天记录居然有5个g
<onlylove> Niac: 你是多能聊天，还是攒了十几年的日志
<Niac> 半年
<Niac> 应该是群记录吧
<Niac> 图片之类的占硬盘
<wall0p> x007007007:来了~？
<jiero> onlylove: 你什么时候来的 ？
<onlylove> jiero: 上班啊
<jiero> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jiero: 通常9点半吧
<jiero> 好吧。好久不用这大显示器了。文字易于识别啊。
<jiero> 大字号
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 碎碎语比灌水糟糕多了 。
<jyf> dd
<stardiviner> jiero: hi, good morning
<jiero> stardiviner: morning
<jiero> stardiviner: 这么早 .
<jiero> jyf: 姐夫
<jyf> jiero: 不是妹夫么？
<jiero> jyf: 。
<jiero> jyf: æ­» geek
<jyf> jiero: 快把妹妹交出来
<stardiviner> jiero: 你有妹妹阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。小孩子。
<jiero> jyf: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: hmm
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 靠，你会怎么想当10岁的妹妹帮忙找女朋友的时候。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 那么小都不放过？
<stardiviner> 10岁已经知道的足够多了吧
<jiero> onlylove: 他已经是禽兽了
<onlylove> jyf: jiero 的妹妹还是孩子
<onlylove> stardiviner: 表示我10岁的时候还什么都不知道
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我知道黄色书籍这个概念，是当年发的小学生守则
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哈哈，你..
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我10岁就知道sex是咋回事儿了，
<onlylove> stardiviner: ……
<MeaCulpa> 那么厉害
<stardiviner> 都能去女厕所偷看了
<MeaCulpa> 我第一次看黄片是小学毕业班了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我上小学的时候还不知道黄色还有别的意思
<jiero> onlylove: 。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我都知道。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那时候黄色只是一种颜色
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，要不是小学生守则这种坑爹货，我就不知道黄色书籍
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> onlylove: 我到高中才看过黄色书籍。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马卧ing
<jiero> onlylove: 别人借的小说 。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 还有实体书??
<jiero> palomino|working: 文字
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马破马
<palomino|working> 只看过网上的。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。那时候晚自习反正也没事干
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马比jiero潮多了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 上大学才有网的啊。。
 * jiero 属于不听课，不做作业，不用补习资料的学生。。
<hamo|afk> freeflying: 在？
<hamo|afk> freeflying: 搞定没？
<jyf> onlylove: 童养啊
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马你老了
<palomino|working> :-/
<jiero> palomino|working: 比我老至少3岁
<onlylove> jyf: 你先问jiero愿意不
<jiero> jyf: 你先问我妹愿意不。
<jiero> jyf: 那个孩子从小只找帅哥。
<onlylove> jiero: 表乱说，你看论坛里面qy发的帖子，那个小萝莉小圆通的那个
<jiero> onlylove: 啥？
<jiero> 小圆通？
<onlylove> jiero: 论坛水区qy发的帖子
 * hamo 你们又在聊什么啊...
<onlylove> hamo: 童养媳
<jiero> onlylove: 没看
 * hamo 高大上...
<jiero> hamo: 人们要给我找女朋友。
<jyf> jiero: 不管他愿意不愿意 送过来给我就行了
<hamo> jiero: 然后你说你有童养媳了？
<onlylove> jyf: 把自己弄得杀马特一点，让jiero的妹妹一眼看上你就好了
<jiero> hamo: 妹妹，新晋的嫂子
<palomino|working> 杀马特...
<jiero> hamo: 笨，是 jyf 要我妹当他童养媳
<wall0p> 这都讨论的什么啊
<wall0p> - 。-！！
<jiero> wall0p: 灌水
<wall0p> 这水好深，，
<onlylove> wall0p: 只要不违反规定，你可以讨论任意你想讨论的
<jiero> wall0p: 昨天帮女汉子，也算是到处灌水。
<wall0p> onlylove:好吧，我也要女朋友
<wall0p> jiero:你帮女汉子了？
<onlylove> wall0p: 找jireo去，我还单着呢
<hamo> wall0p: 昨天那个女汉纸可以介绍给你
<wall0p> hamo：哪个？
<hamo> wall0p: 有个人学法律的妹纸过来求教...
<hamo> wall0p: 就昨天..
<hamo> wall0p: 还留了淫淫的地址
<onlylove> hamo: 这快勾搭上了？
<jiero> wall0p: 那女汉子还要介绍她单身的留外室友lol
<wall0p> hamo:你认识？额，表示鄙视人人，已经注销了
<hamo> wall0p: 不认识...
<wall0p> jiero：她室友我要了
<jiero> 昨天看了log，真没明白那个问题怎么解决的。。。
<jiero> hamo: 那问题到底怎么回事。。。
<wall0p> jiero:啥问题啊？
<hamo> jiero: 貌似是他浏览器里禁用了java插件
<jiero> hamo: 果然。。。
<onlylove> wall0p: 表示人人不能真正的消号
<hamo> jiero: 所以我们不管怎么装，都不能用，她打开那个开关，就好了
<onlylove> hamo: 错
<hamo> onlylove: 不是么？
<wall0p> hamo:又见神奇开关么---
<onlylove> hamo: 就是没装，装了以后没开插件
<jiero> wall0p: 查 log，有照片
<hamo> wall0p: 自爆淫淫地址啊...
<onlylove> jiero: 表示没有人人号看不了
<wall0p> onlylove:是的，注销不了，反正不玩人人了，，没得兴趣
<hamo> wall0p: 加个好友就能看全部照片了哟..
<jiero> onlylove: 表示，我不知道
<onlylove> wall0p: 结果就是，你只是关掉了登录人人的开关
<wall0p> hamo：那算了~哈哈~想办法勾搭勾搭隔壁的妹子吧
<hamo> wall0p: 就是，远水解不了近渴啊
<jiero> wall0p: 你哪里的
<wall0p> onlylove:僵尸账号淫淫不清理啊
<jiero> wall0p: 那是宝贝啊
<jiero> wall0p: 你的信息
<wall0p> jiero:sz
<onlylove> wall0p: 不清楚，但是很早之前看到过类似的测试，所人人不能删号
<jiero> wall0p:  sz 是啥。。。
<hamo> jiero: 深圳把
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> 无聊的缩写。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ）（
<jiero> hamo: 你回来灌水了，最近有什么变故？
<wall0p> jiero:- .-!!!被鄙视死了
<hamo> jiero: 没什么，电脑重装系统...就上来灌
<onlylove> hamo: 你重装好几天系统了
<hamo> onlylove: 然
<jiero> hamo: 。。。重装一排电脑？
<hamo> jiero: 就一个...我还要上班啊...
<onlylove> jiero: 重装一堆电脑有pxe
<jiero> hamo: 可能你接替了上次freeflying说的搬运工工作啊
<onlylove> jiero: 根本就是hamo在新地方的新鲜感过了
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<hamo> jiero: 他那个是到霓虹国去搬砖
<jiero> hamo: 你可以啊
<jiero> hamo: 你长得那么可爱，在霓虹国应该受欢迎
<hamo> jiero: 不去
<hamo> jiero: 霓虹国人民吃生肉的
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 他们不吃生猪。。。
<hamo> jiero: 熟猪我也不吃啊
<wall0p> jiero:妹子几点？还是忍不住去翻log了
<jiero> hamo: 都吃生肉了，所以就没猪了吧。
<jiero> wall0p: 啥。只要搜索照片就能找到
<jiero> wall0p: 或者 人人
<hamo> jiero: 也吃把..全世界不信教的人民都吃猪肉把...
<palomino|working> ....
<wall0p> jiero：额，昨天几点妹子求助了。。我log里没找到
<hamo> wall0p: 求助了一天呢
<palomino|working> 我作为拜肉教徒也吃呢... hamo
<hamo> palomino|working: 你那是邪教...lol
<jiero> wall0p: 那家伙好像是用 啥 eyesonme或者 eyeonme 作为 昵称一部分的
<palomino|working> LOL hamo
<jiero> 某个个。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马教
<palomino|working> 昨天那个? jiero
<palomino|working> 名字太长没记住
<wall0p> jiero:搞定~ok
<jiero> palomino|working: 恩。  dreamer
<wall0p> jiero，3q
 * hamo dreameyesonme
<jiero> palomino|working: 我想错了两个歌曲的名称
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> palomino|working:  dreamer 是 epic soul factory 的第二籍一首。
 * hamo 难得来个妹纸你们也不挽留一下
<palomino|working> :o
<jiero> hamo: 妹子。为什么要留在这里。
<jiero> lainme: 为什么留在这里。。。
<jiero> lol
<jyf> jiero: 为何不来我频道？
<jyf> hamo: 可以来我频道常驻
<jiero> jyf: 因为这个不是我的常用电脑
<hamo> jyf: 这里灌水比较爽...
<hamo> jyf: 而且不时有妹纸来
<jyf> hamo: 又不是只能同时挂一个频道
 * hamo 有妹纸的频道才是好频道啊
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 找妹子来吧。
<hamo> jiero: 找不来...再说，能找到还用上Irc..
<jiero> hamo: 我去找也没必要用 irc。最多用 gmail
<wall0p> 额，，我把记录翻完了
<wall0p> 我决定，要她室友
<jiero> wall0p: 结果还是没明白问题是啥对吧。
<jiero> wall0p: 。。。
<jiero> 我靠。是那事情啊。。。
<wall0p> wall0p:没明白，就知道这个妹子我还能hold猪
<wall0p> jiero:没明白，就知道这个妹子我还能hold猪\
<wall0p> - .-!!!
<hamo> wall0p: 人家室友你都不放过...
<dchxcrow> 求关于开源，linux的杂志，明年想订一本杂志
<jiero> hamo: 室友就是室友呗。
<wall0p> hamo：她有主 啊，，只能找她室友么
<jiero> dchxcrow: 自己写啊。
<jiero> dchxcrow:  full circle
<dchxcrow> jiero: 还是学习吧
<hamo> wall0p: 你咋知道他有主？
<jiero> dchxcrow: 定杂志是休闲的
<jiero> wall0p: 有主的女孩就不会来这里求助修电脑
<wall0p> hamo：感觉~第六感~
<dchxcrow> jiero: full circle是杂志名称？
<jiero> wall0p: 你笨透了
<wall0p> jiero：那你说错了。得看那主干啥的
<lainme> jiero: 可以潜水看聊天
<jiero> dchxcrow: 是
<jiero> wall0p: 也是
<wall0p> sparkfun electric是个什么意思？
<jiero> wall0p: 大概是某宣传商品的方式吧
<wall0p> jiero:在这里跟人要qq是不是很蛋疼。。
 * jiero 也潜水吧。。。
<hamo> wall0p: QQ没意思，不能看照片..
<hamo> wall0p: 我都是要淫淫的
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 昨天那家伙的照片放出来
<wall0p> hamo：我的社交没了T-T
<wall0p> jiero：谁的照片？
<jiero> wall0p: 额。就是那 dreameyesonme
<jiero> 应该没拼错
<dchxcrow> 怎么样？照片？
<wall0p> jiero:nice pretty girl~
<jiero> wall0p:  。不是，发上来。
<iwii> jiero: nice woman
<jiero> iwii: 。晃悠啥。
<iwii> jiero: 呵呵
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃竟然给rtl8188eu打了个包
<imtxc> jiero: iMadper 早
<jiero> imtxc: 早。小孩子
<imtxc> jiero: 咋一天换一个外号
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞.
<happyaron> gfrog: 主要是hwe在它上面不给力啊
<happyaron> iMadper: .
<happyaron> gfrog: 于是我就学了他们的绝招
<gfrog> happyaron: 不能同意的更多
<dchxcrow> 开源时代有没有纸质版的呢？
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 找阿当壕给在kernel里弄一个吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 这样我的dkms包就可以退休了。
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 7.2.0 stable lxde安装后启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453129 显示这样的信息后就停住了，启动不了： firmware agent aborted loading rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw (not found) 后来用Arch U盘启动后chroot后apt-get install firmware-realtek，结果再次启动后就没有提示卡在那里 求大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 一无所有 —
<^k^> ─> 2013-12-04 11:18
 * iMadper 搞进kernel +1
<gfrog> happyaron: 他？ 球他不如球你
<gfrog> happyaron: hwe都是大爷
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 找客户发P1的ticket给hamo
<happyaron> hamo: 是吧……
<gfrog> happyaron: 我们找不到他们，我们有个小团伙攻城狮team
<hamo> happyaron: 我倒是觉得UE的人不好搞...设计ubuntu core那部分...特别男推
<happyaron> hamo: 我能说我也踹不动platform的人么……
<happyaron> gfrog: ..
<hamo> happyaron: 我们这边好多活都block他们那边了...
<happyaron> hamo: 主要是kernel team感觉很怪，难道是因为他们老板是个女的么……（没性别歧视的意思）
 * gfrog C社内部乱成一坨的表现 ^^^^^^
<huntxu> gfrog: MPLS熟麽
<gfrog> huntxu: 这几个字母都很熟
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<hamo> happyaron: 不能同意更多
<iMadper> happyaron: 不能同意你更多
<happyaron> hamo: 其实到现在我都没明白pes的kernel people和ue的kernel team之间是啥关系
<iMadper> happyaron: 老板是女的, 说出了真理.
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> pes? 实况足球? ue? 耳机厂商?
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> pes的kernel people是天天踢实况
<iMadper> ue的kernel team是天天听歌
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^
<gfrog> happyaron: 你们那头真乱，哈哈
<gfrog> happyaron: 还好cloud是个新组织，有个自上而下统一的领导。
<hamo> gfrog: 你不用不到UE的人么？
<hamo> gfrog: 也得用把
<gfrog> hamo: UE？ 哪个UE做openstack了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我怎么知道怎么回事
<hamo> gfrog: 那你推包改bug什么的也得走他们把
<happyaron> hamo: 他们出去部署都用自己的私有仓库
<gfrog> hamo: 我们有个小团伙
<happyaron> hamo: 貌似是什么ubuntu cloud archive？
 * hamo 好吧...
<gfrog> happyaron: .
<gfrog> happyaron: hamo 其他在main里的包就简单了，bug扔出去该谁修谁修，我只管反馈状态。
<happyaron> gfrog: 没事，qemu/kvm/lxc挂还是得找ue么……
<happyaron> gfrog: 貌似platform不太关心修不修，主要看心情？
<gfrog> happyaron: 目前还没见到这么严重的问题
<happyaron> gfrog: kernel你们是自己的么，还是那个女老板的？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 今天兼容内核的QQ不能登陆了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453130 提示我说这个版本已经不能用了，过时了，要下载新版QQ！！！看来兼容内核要真不更新的话，那么这种WINQQ看来再也不能用了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnkanglong — 2013-12-04 11:31
<gfrog> happyaron: 这个不太了解，还没报过kernel的bug
<happyaron> gfrog: 找个客户的机器上去看看kernel包的名字和版本咯
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，这个应该是main里的。
<happyaron> gfrog: 那出了问题不还是看她脸色。。。
<happyaron> hamo: ^^
<imtxc> ee 呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道，kernel的流程还没搞清楚。
<gfrog> happyaron: cloud自己应该是一个小团伙了
<happyaron> gfrog: 话说你怎么看到我弄那个dkms包的……
<gfrog> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446320 happyaron
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: usb无线网卡驱动芯片是rlt8188eu的 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<happyaron> gfrog: 你要用这便宜网卡？
<happyaron> 哦
<gfrog> happyaron: 给raspberrypi买的，结果插上不能用，擦
<happyaron> gfrog: 大家都给rpi买这个……
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 小啊，大的太占地方
<happyaron> 虽然我不是……
<gfrog> happyaron: 你买的啥？
<happyaron> gfrog: 主要还是便宜吧。
<happyaron> 给台式机用的，18块好像。
<gfrog> happyaron: 贵的就没这种微型的了……
 * hamo 都有树梅派...
<happyaron> hamo: 没有的路过
<gfrog> billyway: ping
<happyaron> gfrog: 那包估计在rpi上也可以直接装吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 只要kernel版本差不多，header齐全
<gfrog> billyway: 玩过pvpanic么？ 这货现在有windows 驱动不？
<happyaron> 反正系统要用rasbian?
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，我晚上回家试试
<happyaron> hamo: 话说ibus的问题，oem时怎么处理？
<happyaron> hamo: 挂了就挂着？
<hamo> happyaron: ibus没那么容易挂把
<hamo> happyaron: 我用12.04里面这个还好啊
<happyaron> hamo: 1310试过没
<hamo> happyaron: 不用非LTS版
<happyaron> hamo: 1404如果要做官方的ubuntu，那有你们瞧的
<happyaron> hamo: 做kylin的话，fcitx应该还成。
<hamo> happyaron: 不是要换ifcitx?
<happyaron> hamo: 官方ubuntu还没定，他们不太想在lts时换
<hamo> happyaron: kylin确定换了？
<happyaron> hamo: kylin从第一版就换了
<hamo> happyaron: 好吧，忘了，已经换了
<hamo> happyaron: 1404会有网银助手么？
<happyaron> hamo: 计划总是好的
<happyaron> 然后你懂的
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 为什么kubuntu有两个粘贴板？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453133 貌似不同软件中，粘贴板是不同的，印象中是升级到13.10后出现的。 比如在dolphin里复印一个字符串，到Shell里，用鼠标中键粘贴不了。得右键，粘贴才能成功粘贴。 这个真的是神烦，经常会搞错。 请问这个是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> hengyunabc — 2013-12-04 11:47
<imtxc> opera 的邮件提醒能设置成只提醒某一个 imap 目录么
<jiero> gfrog:  这个bug不是修复了么，昨天好象是你和我说的
<jiero> imtxc: 早安
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<jiero> imtxc: 这个印象不错。
<jiero> gfrog 什么样的自行车锁比较合适。
<jiero> cc freeflying 自行车锁，什么类型的不容易坏
 * jiero 后来才知道公共自行车丢掉了要赔偿 1000 RMB
<jiero> imtxc: 你现在做什么？
<imtxc> jiero: 抠腚
<jiero> imtxc: 经常换内裤，用婴儿纸巾擦屁股
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<jiero> imtxc: 大头叔叔
<jiero> imtxc: 说话一本正经才能调戏
<imtxc> jiero: 妹的
<hamo> jiero: 居然霸占公用自行车...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu 12.04安装grub2过程中出错怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453134 电脑是新买的，主板是默认UEFI起动方式，原装正版64位win8，因此不想把系统重装了，专门分了一个50G的区用来安装Ubuntu。 用U盘做了安装盘，用ultraISO制作中的“便捷启动”，选择“写入新的驱动器引导扇区”，再选择“Sysli
<jiero> hamo: 需要短时间放置不管的时候，我之前就是随意一停。
<jiero> hamo: 超过1小时后租借费用1元/小时。
<jiero> hamo: 你胖了没
<hamo> jiero: ...
<hamo> jiero: 能不提这个伤心的事情不？
<wall0p> hamo:你俩认识?
<jiero> hamo: 明白了
<wall0p> 问体重是个不祥的开始
<jiero> wall0p: 有人想胖，有人想瘦。
<jiero> 虽然 hamo 和我正相反
<wall0p> jiero:我是后者：-）
<wall0p> jiero:你比他hamo有质感~可以这么理解
<jiero> wall0p: 。不是。从这里看出来中文多么不准确
<jiero> 汉语太差尽了
<wall0p> jiero:语文老师是我教的，，情何以堪O_O
<jiero> wall0p: 教文言吧
<wall0p> jiero;我在想那帮拿汉语做编程语言的得有多。。。。。。
<wall0p> jiero;惨不忍睹？不忍直视？生不如死？用哪个形容好？
<jiero> wall0p: 不，他们正好会规范化汉语的逻辑
<wall0p> jiero：等他们搞好了，我就去学古汉语去，然后写给他们看
<gfrog_busy> hamo: happyaron 在我U里肿么查acpi table？
<billyway> gfrog_busy, 啥包?
<billyway> 没玩过pvpanic,刚饭去了.
<gfrog_busy> billyway: 好吧，看来这货确实太新了
<billyway> gfrog_busy, em
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 啥？
<hamo> gfrog_busy: acpi_dump?
<noahasm> 请问各位还加入了哪些频道?
<imtxc> hamo: 你的衣服有没有变瘦啊
<iMadper> noahasm: #stumpwm, #archlinux, #emacs, #kernelnewbies, #mm
<hamo> imtxc: 去屎
<iMadper> noahasm: 后两个是oftc的
<noahasm> thanks
<noahasm> 请问有木有专门是 freelancer 的频道？
<iMadper> noahasm: /list  自己搜
<iwii> ls /sys/firmware/acpi/tables
<iwii> http://superuser.com/questions/637971/how-do-i-get-out-my-embedded-windows-8-key-from-a-linux-environment
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: How do I get out my embedded Windows 8 key from a Linux environment? - Super User
<freeflying> hamo, 搞定
<watermelonjuice> hi
<watermelonjuice> is it possible to get same day delivery for something in shanghai?
<^k^> watermelonjuice:点点点.  12:41 
<hamo> freeflying: .
<dreameyesonme> 同志们都吃饭没有？
<dreameyesonme> 昨天别我那坑爹的室友坑了。。
<hamo> onlylove: ^^^
<iMadper> hamo: ^^^
<dreameyesonme> 楼上发的是什么
<dreameyesonme> 我怎么打不出？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: shift + 6
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 关闭输入法再试
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 学渣, 你好.
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 学妹，你好
<iMadper> hamo: 指不定人家比你大呢
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 学妹90后么？
<iMadper> hamo: 人家要是研二, 就跟你一届的..
<dreameyesonme> ==坑
<onlylove> iMadper: 敢随便叫别人学渣，小心去法院告你诽谤，把你罚的什么都没有
<iMadper> onlylove: 不怕.
<dreameyesonme> 打出来省略号
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 叫别人学渣犯法吗?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 关掉输入法, 就能打出来了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 英文状态是^中文就是……
<dreameyesonme> ^^
<watermelonjuice> is it possible to get same day delivery for something in shanghai?
<dreameyesonme> 哎哟  好像是真的
<watermelonjuice> anyone know a company that can do a delivery now?
<onlylove> 上海，投递？做啥？
<dreameyesonme> 圆通啊  顺丰啊
<dreameyesonme> 不都是么
<onlylove> 同城快递？
<watermelonjuice> shanghai
<dreameyesonme> 上海也多啊
<dreameyesonme> 是发到上海？
<dreameyesonme> 还是你在上海？？
<dreameyesonme> 顺风 4008 111111
<dreameyesonme> 你自己打吧
<dreameyesonme> 他会派人上门取件
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: Sorry? do you want to buy something from shanghai and need a delivery to your country?
<watermelonjuice> no
<watermelonjuice> I have something in shanghai that needs to be delivered in shanghai today
<watermelonjuice> within 10km
<watermelonjuice> someone on a bike could do it
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: and you are in shanghai with your goods?
<watermelonjuice> my friend is
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: so you just need a phone number to call the postman?
<watermelonjuice> I need a postman who can pick up today and deliver today
<watermelonjuice> sf express says tomorrow
<dreameyesonme> 还要打包？？
<dreameyesonme> 没装好？
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: i 色额.
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: typo.. i see.
<dreameyesonme> 楼上你跟他说吧  我是学渣。。
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: I have no idea then. Sorry...
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: could you do a search online?
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: sure. ten minute pls.
<iMadper> s/e/es/
<watermelonjuice> thanks
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: 021-55223786    try this one plz. it a local serivce and said "当天件、 市区2小时内全部送到 郊区3-4小时内全部送到" which means your job will be finised in 3-4 hours.
<iMadper> s/it/it's/
<watermelonjuice> thanks
<dreameyesonme> 他不是都没打包么？快递还给打包呢？
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: online now. How is the result? do you need a Chinese speaker(me) to help you make the phone?
<watermelonjuice> thank you iMadper
<watermelonjuice> my friend is already calling them
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: :-)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何取消ALT+鼠标左键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453135 想取消这个移动窗口的功能，怎么办？先谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2013-12-04 13:01
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得很不合理啊  顺丰怎么说明天呢
<dreameyesonme> 我们这边都是当天取件啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 需要送回分发中心扫描之类的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 早上发, 才能当天到吧
<dreameyesonme> 对啊 今天收的快递都是晚上发
<dreameyesonme> 隔天到的如果国内
<dreameyesonme> 所以如果是下午6点前都可以收件的
<dreameyesonme> 但是如何运送速度和安全性，我觉得还是顺丰最好啦
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: è´µ.
<onlylove> 靠，这么别扭
<onlylove> 找快递找到irc来
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: apparently they can't do it!!!
<dreameyesonme> 这倒是。。快递很坑的，我同学有一次寄快递，承包的是他同学，直接首重3块，续重2毛//
<watermelonjuice> no workers!!
<wall0p> 双11汇丰货运量增加1470%。。就是个bug
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: Oops...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看，牛皮吹大了
<iMadper> onlylove: 又不是我的错
<wall0p> awful waffle!！
<dreameyesonme> 楼上你帮他找的是啥啊？
<wall0p> 楼上是开玩笑的- .-!!
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 当地的同城快递
<dreameyesonme> 哪一家？
<dreameyesonme> 上海不是很多很多快递吗
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: are there any other companies?
<watermelonjuice> this is from jingan temple to gubei
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: I'm searching.
<watermelonjuice> that company seemed to be based in qingpu
<watermelonjuice> thanks iMadper
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: np.
<dreameyesonme> 静安？
<dreameyesonme> 你是从静安发到古北咯？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 是的.
<dreameyesonme> OK，
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。你竟然又来了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 找库胖出来干活，直接给丢过去
<onlylove> jiero: 不欢迎人来么
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: another one. 021-62560570 based on jingan
<jiero> onlylove: 觉得比较奇怪。
<jiero> ...
<iMadper> s/on/in/
<jiero> 我倒是觉得西瓜汁应该重新发明
<iMadper> jiero: 不会用介词...
<wall0p> jiero:....
<jiero> iMadper: 介词是什么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: on/in/with/to xxxx
<wall0p> jiero:poor boy~
<dreameyesonme> 我打过了
<watermelonjuice> thanks iMadper
<dreameyesonme> 让我给具体的地址啊
<dreameyesonme> 021-51089339
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: hope it works.
<onlylove> iMadper: 差不多就成
<jiero> iMadper:  “A preposition is something you shouldn’t end a sentence with.”ok
<onlylove> iMadper: 只要不是容易引起歧义的，没必要太介意
<dreameyesonme> 客服说当天可以取件并到达的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我帮你翻译给 watermelonjuice ?
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  西瓜汁最难喝了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个和那个市内2小时的有很大区别么
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个可是 no workders
<onlylove> iMadper: workers
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 这是什么情况。
<dreameyesonme> <jiero>：？？
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: Hmm. dreameyesonme points out another one should works: 021-51089339
<watermelonjuice> thanks
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 找快递的这人名字叫西瓜汁……
<dreameyesonme> 我知道
<dreameyesonme> 什么就难喝？
<dreameyesonme> 叫，，
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: jiero 不喜欢喝的，就叫难喝
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 因为西瓜汁容易产生变质的味道
<jiero> 所以需要重新发明
<dreameyesonme> == 什么不变质？
<onlylove> jiero: 发明……你需要找你语文老师要钱了
<noahasm> watermelonjuice: I think SF-EXPRESS has same day delivery service, and you can call their hotline 4008 111 111
<jiero> onlylove: 改良好吧
<watermelonjuice> noahasm: they don't for some reason
<onlylove> jiero: 这个可以
<iMadper> noahasm: sf has refused...
<dreameyesonme> ==你们好无聊！！！
<jiero> onlylove: 发明为啥不行
<onlylove> noahasm: 可能是过了上午的取件时间了
<jiero> 发明是应用自然规律解决技术领域中特有问题而提出创新性方案、措施的过程和成果。
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说，电灯，是本来没有的，爱迪生造出来，这叫发明
<onlylove> jiero: 西瓜汁这种本身在西瓜里面的
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以说中石油发明了石油么
 * hamo -________________________________-'''
<dreameyesonme> 西瓜好了没
<jiero> onlylove: 这个不容易有变质味道的西瓜汁以前没有，重新实验产生，不叫发明么
<dreameyesonme> 没有好的花
<dreameyesonme> 直接打114问问
<dreameyesonme> 或者12580
<jiero> onlylove: 你可以说从石油中制作了新型塑料叫发明吧。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ... 我觉得西瓜汁看不懂你说啥....
<dreameyesonme> 不是西瓜有你吗
<dreameyesonme> 他有不怕
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 塑料是20世纪最糟糕的发明
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 西瓜汁同样是可怕的发明
<onlylove> jiero: 你敢说不是？
<onlylove> jiero: 西瓜汁污染环境么
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。是腐烂了最臭的水果之一。
<noahasm> watermelonjuice: Just as dreameyesonme said, you can call 114 or 12580 and ask them for same day delivery service, they will give you some tel no.
<onlylove> jiero: 腐烂了的水果没有不臭的
<watermelonjuice> noahasm: iMadper's service is already picking it up
<watermelonjuice> 30rmb
<noahasm> cool
<watermelonjuice> pay up b1tch3s!!!
<jiero> iMadper: 。你干什么了。你和 watermelonjuice 什么关系
<dreameyesonme> <@iMadper>：点赞
<onlylove> iMadper: 看起来人已经把东西拿走了，30钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 谢谢翻译
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 吼吼
<dreameyesonme> 同志们哪  我还是下载不了
<jiero> 哦。不知道西瓜汁是哪国人
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。就是说你昨天没修好。。。
<dreameyesonme> 我同学说什么寝室可以IP登陆的
<wall0p> jiero:italia
<dreameyesonme> 但是我打开的网页没有可以IP登陆的提示啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 让他告诉你 IP
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  ip 就好象 125.14.13.11
<dreameyesonme> 在我的登陆页面上没有。。
<dreameyesonme> IP登陆的框啊
<dreameyesonme> 我怎么弄
<jiero> iMadper: 我胡乱输入了一个ip。竟然到了某同志用品商城。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 天哪。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你输网址的地方输入ip
<iMadper> jiero: 说明苍天让你...
<onlylove> jiero: 天意
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 你们。。。
<jiero> http://117.18.2.23/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 购乐美同志用品商城 - Powered by ECShop
<jiero> lol
<jiero> http://117.18.2.21/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 怀化市第四人民医院网站
<dreameyesonme> 楼上给的什么
<dreameyesonme> 一直在转
<dreameyesonme> 打不开
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 打不开就别开了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 表打开
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。不要。我给的只是 ip 的例子，不用打开
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: jiero 是思想不纯洁的孩子
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  ip 是计算机识别的地址，比如 google.com 就对应很多 ip
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 哦，不是孩子，是怪蜀黍
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 对。妹子
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> onlylove: 你也是怪叔叔
<dreameyesonme> 切
<dreameyesonme> 不就是工作了么
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 错。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 以为一直没工作，我才是怪叔叔
<dreameyesonme> 。。
<dreameyesonme> 那我不是怪阿姨？
<dreameyesonme> 我也一直没工作
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不是这样的……
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 乖阿姨
<jiero> 错了。
<jiero> 是怪阿姨
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 怪蜀黍这个名字不是因为工作了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 也不是因为没工作
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 就是字面意思
<dreameyesonme> 没有啊  我的意思是 你们也比我大不了多少吧？
<wall0p> 我可以说我是50年的么
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 大一天也算，双胞胎还有大小呢
<wall0p> 上个世纪穿越来的~
<wall0p> 西瓜汁走了。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 你把大一天的人叫叔啊？
<dreameyesonme> 脑袋有坑除非。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 当然，辈份关系不看年龄
<dreameyesonme> 当然不排除我侄子比我还大的情况，，，
<wall0p> drameyesonme:他们大一天的叫阿姨，，不叫叔
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 对，怪阿姨
<dreameyesonme> 好吧好吧‘
<dreameyesonme> 哎呀
<jiero> hamo: 再不来，就我把 dreameyesonme 气跑了
<dreameyesonme> 我还是下载不了
<dreameyesonme> 打不开我怎么写啊
<dreameyesonme> ？
<dreameyesonme> 我为什么要跑？
<dreameyesonme> 我坐着
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 下载不了什么
<dreameyesonme> 知网的文章啊
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/subview/888937/5069360.htm?fromtitle=%E6%80%AA%E5%8F%94%E5%8F%94&fromid=921638&type=search
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 怪蜀黍_百度百科
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 其他人在你寝室的能下载么
<wall0p> wget？
<dreameyesonme> ==不能啊
<dreameyesonme> 我不想去图书馆。。
<dreameyesonme> 我看了
<dreameyesonme> 那什么啊
<dreameyesonme> 居然起源于猥亵女童
<dreameyesonme> 太恶了。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 起源是起源，现在引申了
<wall0p> 仅仅下载的话，你可以试试wget
<jiero> onlylove: 所以我抱抱妹妹就成了怪蜀黍了。。。
<onlylove> wall0p: 不是那么回事，知网那个要会员登录才能下载
<dreameyesonme> 就是我想下载了打开看哇
<onlylove> wall0p: 那个是权限问题
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 是的
<dreameyesonme> 学校一般都会买的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 逻辑说清楚，步骤和条件都明白点。我不懂啊。
<dreameyesonme> 去年我还可以下啊
<wall0p> onlylove:这个可以加入认证信息的说~
<dreameyesonme> 不懂就不懂呗
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 去年你在哪里下的……
<dreameyesonme> 知网啊
<dreameyesonme> 就是不需要这样的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。授权过期是有可能的，问图书馆确认
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我知道是知网，我是说，在那里的电脑，比方说寝室还是图书馆
<dreameyesonme> 我在寝室下的咯
<dreameyesonme> 而且在家也下过
<dreameyesonme> 过年在家的时候啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 错误提示是什么
<dreameyesonme> 没什么提示啊
<dreameyesonme> 就是要下载的时候
<dreameyesonme> 跳到会员登陆的界面
<dreameyesonme> 我哪知道是什么
<jiero> 那你就登录呗。。
<dreameyesonme> 哎呀
<jiero> 你肯定登录过才能用。。。
<dreameyesonme> 代沟啊妈呀
<dreameyesonme> 不是不是
<dreameyesonme> 去年是直接下载不用登陆
<jiero> 。。。 dreameyesonme 那么可能那篇文章特殊吧。或者这个网站换策略了
<dreameyesonme> 相当于我登陆了学校图书馆就算登上了知网
<wall0p> ip认证。我讨厌知网
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这个要看你们学校怎么弄的了……
<dreameyesonme> 但是今年登了图书馆但是知网是没有算登陆
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 那就问你们学校管理员
<dreameyesonme> 今天图书馆闭管
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀，真是曲折
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 学习么？我上学的时候也定时闭馆
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你可以在你们学校内部bbs上提问
<dreameyesonme> 学渣不学习
<dreameyesonme> 只写论文
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 最后补论文
<dreameyesonme> 不上BBS
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我是说，图书馆的老师学习
<dreameyesonme> 不是  整理
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 还有，我没叫你学渣
<dreameyesonme> 周三下午
<jiero> onlylove: 她自称的
<dreameyesonme> 没事  对的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • skype登录的时候，就突然退出了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453140 登录界面可以打开，但是输入账户和密码登录的过程中就突然自动退出了，而且没有任何错误提示，现在都不知道怎么版，有没有哪位碰到过这种啊 ubuntu版本13.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 hubeixulu — 2013-12-04 13:47
<onlylove> jiero: 昨天还不是，今天imadper叫的
<jiero> 哦说明她受刺激了
<dreameyesonme> 没有啊
 * iMadper ... ...
<dreameyesonme> 我本来就是嘛
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * iMadper baobao jiero 
<dreameyesonme> 楼上在干麽
<palomino|working> 来，让叔叔抱抱
<dreameyesonme> 什么弄的
 * palomino|working 不知道
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔.. 乃又不乖了..
<palomino|working> 忙啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那种带×的么
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  输入 /me 之后跟着想要写的事情
 * jiero 今天还在学习
<onlylove> jiero: 你会学习么
 * jiero 拍拍 onlylove
<jiero> onlylove: 不对，是工作
 * dreameyesonme 这样嘛？
 * dreameyesonme 好麻烦啊 谁想出来的？
 * dreameyesonme 弄这个干什么？
<wall0p> palomino|working;调戏妹子到这里来了
<palomino|working> ?_?
 * wall0p kick your ass~
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: /me
<wall0p> oop...
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: /me 后面跟一个动作
<dreameyesonme> 要跟动作才行吗？
 * jiero 抱抱 dreameyesonme ，你想出更好的办法了吗？
 * dreameyesonme 摇摇头
<dreameyesonme> 好悲伤
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 恩.
<dreameyesonme> 知网上不了
<dreameyesonme> 但是可以上别的
<hrzhu> 有人玩过 hearthstone 吗
<dreameyesonme> 别的没有我要找的
<dreameyesonme> 楼上是是什么
<jiero> 额。是卡片游戏
<hrzhu> 刚拿到一个内测帐号
<ballcat> 大家有没有试过重复mount一个分区到不同地方
<hrzhu> beta
<hrzhu> 应该算公测
<jiero> 。没想到。
<ballcat> 突然发现可以了，不用 -o bind
<onlylove> ballcat: 你确定不会提示device busy？
<ballcat> 不会
<ballcat> onlylove:
<onlylove> ballcat: 不会那就mount呗，反正在哪做的修改都会反映在分区上
<dreameyesonme> 你么都是一个公司工作么
<ballcat> onlylove: 试了一下，加了option就说busy了
<ballcat> onlylove: 难道是自动的bind？
<onlylove> ballcat: 不知道
<jiero> hrzhu:  http://ancientbeast.com/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: AncientBeast - Turn Based Strategy Game
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不在
<dreameyesonme> 那你么很熟
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 生产ubuntu的公司现在终于成为主流了。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 唯一确定的是，这边的会将中文，在地球上
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 很多在北京的
<jiero> 在上海的就那么几个了
<onlylove> jiero: 你咋不说在欧洲和北美的
<jiero> onlylove: 那些现在不是活跃时间吧
<jiero> onlylove: 再说在北京的太多了
 * dreameyesonme 星星眼
<onlylove> jiero: 不多啊……
 * iMadper 帽帽没落了呀
<onlylove> jiero: 在北京的活动比较频繁而已
<jiero> onlylove: 还有潜水的吧。。。
<hrzhu> jiero: 我本来堆这种卡牌游戏没兴趣的 主要是魔兽的剧情比较吸引我 你发的那个网站打开好慢
<onlylove> jiero: 潜水的天知道是哪里的
<jusss> onlylove: 太平间闹鬼事件2 佐治亚鬼屋事件，里面的女主和女主的sister和女主的小女儿都好漂亮
<jiero> hrzhu: 。。。魔兽。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算一起推倒？
<jiero> hrzhu: 奇幻的不都是魔兽。
<jusss> onlylove: 没机票
<black_angel> 哪一款的 linux issue 是直接升级软件而不是整个版本的？Arch Linux?
<dreameyesonme> 那你们是啥？
<jiero> black_angel: 没有。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 是人。。。
<dreameyesonme> 程序员？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：老机器安装xubuntu12.4失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453141 一台老台式电脑，40G硬盘+2Gcpu+512M内存，技嘉848P主板，集成声卡显卡，有点老，想用起来。 安装ubuntu9.10成功，但无法更新任何软件，改装xubuntu12.04，刻录启动光盘，自光驱启动安装，每次安装都失败，要么是在刚开始选择地区
<if_else__> me
<black_angel> jiero: 曾经有个兄弟还在用着呢，跟他讨论过一下，后来就忘了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 各种各样的。反正会些程序的占多数
<hrzhu> jiero: 什么叫奇幻的不都是魔兽
<jiero> hrzhu: 魔兽不就是怪兽么。
<dreameyesonme> 你们都打游戏？
<hrzhu> jiero: 魔兽是暴雪的一个系列 有单击的rts 和网游
<onlylove> jiero: 怪兽叫monster
<dreameyesonme> 就是什么魔兽？
<jiero> hrzhu: 才不同意那种抢占词语的霸道行为。
<jiero> ps就是postscript，才不是photoshop
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<hrzhu> 我也不知道 为什么 warcraft 会被翻译成魔兽
<dreameyesonme> 看来都是了
<black_angel> 这样显得有水平呀
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 两年不打了...
<jusss> 翻译成淫兽不更好吗
<dreameyesonme> 那你肯定不小了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你比他大
<black_angel> warcraft 直接翻译成“战争工艺”，这叫什么翻译嘛
<dreameyesonme> 为什么？
<jiero> black_angel: 战争艺术。
<dreameyesonme> 我90后
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 感觉
<black_angel> jiero: 好吧，还有 NeedForSpeed 也是如此
<dreameyesonme> 哦 阿姨。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。叫你阿姨不为过吧。
<hrzhu> 很多电影的港台翻译也是乱来的
 * jiero 的样子还被当成高中生。虽然早就过去10年了。
<dreameyesonme> 不为过  我外甥女天天叫我小姨
 * black_angel 还经常被人当成小学生，虽然已经过去20年了
<onlylove> black_angel: 那上古卷轴叫老头滚动条？
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。小学生你好。
<onlylove> black_angel: 半衰期叫半条命？
<black_angel> jiero: 大班，你好
<jiero> black_angel: 。
<jiero> onlylove: 那个还真不知道该怎么翻译
<jusss> 闹鬼事件2的小萝莉太漂亮了
<black_angel> onlylove: 电影也是呀，Live Freee Or Die Hard 被翻译成《虎胆龙威》
<jiero> 算了。翻译的日子我算是阔别已久了。
<jiero> 不想再搞翻译这种事情了。。。
<black_angel> 别扯了，我还在查阅 Arch Linux 的资料呢
<onlylove> black_angel: 直译没意思的
<jiero> black_angel: 没有那种吧。一般软件更新都是重新编译的。
<dreameyesonme> 那些年怎么翻的？
<dreameyesonme> 苹果？
<dreameyesonme> 掌上明珠？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我家附近门口的医院，前一段时间刚改了牌子，  出口写作 Export
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: you are apple of my eye
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 掌上明珠
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助老机器安装xubuntu12.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453142 非常抱歉，我在系统安装版发帖以后，才发现有个xubuntu专版，比较着急，所以又发一个帖子请教怎么安装 原帖链接如下： viewtopic.php?f=77&t=453141 Quote: 一台老台式电脑，40G硬盘+2Gcpu+512M内存，技嘉848P主板，集成声卡显卡，有点老，想用起
<^k^> ─> 来。 安装ubuntu9.10成功，但无法更新任何软件，改装xubuntu12.04，刻录启动光盘，自光驱启动安装，每次安装 …
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 掌上明珠
<dreameyesonme> 前段时间
<dreameyesonme> 我看了小时代
<dreameyesonme> 然后看豆瓣影评
 * jiero 想问，谁看过小时代。
 * hamo 木有
<dreameyesonme> 特别好玩
<black_angel> jiero: 肯定有呀，升级的时候不再需要升级系统，只升级软件，系统永远只有一个
 * black_angel 完全没看过
<jiero> black_angel: 不是那个意思，系统和软件有不同么。
<dreameyesonme> 我不是推荐你们看
<dreameyesonme> 当然可能你们会喜欢看美女啦
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 看美女啊。照片放上来吧。
<dreameyesonme> 我是说小时代
<black_angel> jiero: 不一样的，ArchLinux並沒有跨版本升級的概念，通過更新，任何時期的ArchLinux都可以滾動更新到最新版。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。其实，觉得还是看现实中美女就好了。何况我这种对美女都不感兴趣的。。。
<iMadper> black_angel: 别逗了
<iMadper> ballcat: 长时间不更新, 升级arch, 一定死.
<jiero> black_angel: 你相信会没问题么。。。
<dreameyesonme> 就是那个益达广告里的
<dreameyesonme> 你的益达的那个
<dreameyesonme> 我室友说特别好看
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，这里多了个女孩子
<dreameyesonme> 女神巴拉巴拉
<black_angel> jiero: 我已经不想从ubuntu 10.10 升到 11.04 再升到 12.04 再升到 13.04 这种玩法了
<roylez> jiero: 你？
<dreameyesonme> 乐乐是谁？
<jiero> roylez: dreameyesonme
<dreameyesonme> 我本科室友也叫乐乐
<wall0p> The big apple~~
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 主席，竹席
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 90后？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: roylez
<black_angel> 乐乐？
 * iMadper 没有一天不yaourt -Syu的
<iMadper> roylez: 坏席, 你用yaourt吗?
<jusss> iMadper: black_angel , 我已经5个月没更新了，更新会挂吗？13.07
<wall0p> dreameyesonme:你本科哪里？
<roylez> iMadper: 心情好的时候
<iMadper> roylez: 哦...
<dreameyesonme> 华政啊
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<black_angel> jusss: 我还在用着 12.04 呢
<dreameyesonme> 还没说完呢？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 有真相么？
<dreameyesonme> 你们觉得杨幂好看么
<onlylove> roylez: 昨天放过了
<jusss> black_angel: ubuntu的12.04？
<roylez> onlylove: 哪里？
<onlylove> roylez: 人人上的
<black_angel> jusss: 不过基本上没升级过，因为一开机就挂到服务器上去了，只是开着 emacs
<dreameyesonme> ==
<wall0p> black_angel;是不是有个可以自己定制的inux？
<onlylove> roylez: 自己翻log了
<roylez> onlylove: 忍忍是给猪上的
<jusss> wall0p: ltf
<jiero>  roylez 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 你妹！
<jusss> wall0p: lfs
<black_angel> wall0p: gentoo
<onlylove> wall0p: 有……你要玩么
<wall0p> jusss:好玩么~
<jusss> 忘了
<wall0p> 我想玩~
<jusss> wall0p: 你玩玩不就知道了
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 确实是acpidump
<onlylove> wall0p: 做好疯掉的准备，写好遗书先
<black_angel> 好啦，服务器终于启动了，ssh 连上去搞了
<jusss> 我想玩slackware
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 这个我们这边常用
<wall0p> onlylove:玩~闲的蛋疼~
<jusss> 一直没胆量
<gfrog_busy> hamo: gaoji
<onlylove> wall0p: 那你去玩吧
<onlylove> wall0p: 官网有lfsbook可以参考
<jusss> onlylove: slackware你用过吗
<onlylove> jusss: 高大上的东西没用过
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jiero> onlylove: 发现红帽子维护的  http://opensource.com/ 挺有意思哦
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Open source is changing the world: join the movement | opensource.com
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 表生气……这边对国内的有些公司不太友好……实在是没办法，因为他们办事不象话
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 代购啊。
<jiero> 代沟
<wall0p> onlylovel:3Q~找到了~
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  信任这种东西，能不放在公司就别放
<dreameyesonme> 没生气  我又不玩了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 基本上没有一个公司会被信任的
<dreameyesonme> 再说  你们的思维和我们的不一样。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 听不懂
<onlylove> 这么快划清界限……
<ballcat> iMadper: ...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 想多了思维就变了。
<iMadper> ballcat: ??
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:24 
<onlylove> 收拾收拾准备回Mars
<dreameyesonme> 想什么
<jiero> onlylove: 地震能送你上去
<gfrog_busy> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 为什么
<imtxc> jiero: 吵架呢？
<hamo> gfrog_busy:  蓉蓉会会呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 没
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我猜这个 dreameyesonme 一个星期后不会来了
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 那也骚扰他，哈哈
<gfrog_busy> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog_busy: 基渣
<imtxc> onlylove: 放学学校背面，别叫人！
<dreameyesonme> ==  为上么
<dreameyesonme> 什么
<gfrog_busy> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
 * hamo 你们这群人啊...
<gfrog_busy> MoveMyAss: momo
<jiero> imtxc: 吵啥
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 就是怎么说呢，知道的真相多了，就会改变想法
<dreameyesonme> 我上次是六月份来的
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 肿么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 学校背面？哪个学校
<MoveMyAss> gfrog_busy: 欢迎来摸
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<gfrog_busy> hamo: ^ 快上
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 当然, It is better, of course, to know useless things than to know nothing. - Seneca这句话也对也不对
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<MoveMyAss> gfrog_busy: 还记得毛毛的patchwork拿什么登陆吗 我注册的时候告我已经注册了 我都没收到confirmation mail啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<gfrog_busy> MoveMyAss: 找 billyway
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ^k^
<dreameyesonme> 你们都疯了吧？
 * jiero 默默的抱抱 roylez
<MoveMyAss> billyway: patchwork拿什么登陆吗 我注册的时候告我已经注册了 我都没收到confirmation mail啊
<roylez> hamo: 你最近怎么这么闲？
<hamo> roylez: 装系统...
<billyway> MoveMyAss, 有forgot passwd ?
<MoveMyAss> billyway: 我搜了下 没有收到patchwork的confirm mail
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没疯，这是常态……
<jiero> hamo: 你太奇怪了。装系统这么久，故意的吧`。
<MoveMyAss> billyway: 咱俩好无聊
<billyway> MoveMyAss, 等久一点?
<hamo> jiero: 真装系统...我装windows...
<jiero> hamo: 。额。你们公司允许装 windows 么。
<MoveMyAss> billyway: 今天突然要看来着
<onlylove> hamo: 你装win95呢，装这么久
<hamo> jiero: 可以啊
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。我觉得你们像是一个公司的
<jiero> hamo: 不是强迫换 苹果？
<dreameyesonme> 很熟的样子
<hamo> onlylove: 系统，驱动，杀毒软件，程序，一大堆啊
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 你最近肿么天天irc了？
<billyway> MoveMyAss, 啥情况啊?
<hamo> jiero: 木钱买apple
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 插科打诨久了而已
<grahamsavage_> hey, can i ask an offtopic question :)
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 装系统啊
<jiero> grahamsavage_: sure
<grahamsavage_> what's the best ISP in china?
<wall0p> hamo:win就是这样啊 ，，， 每次装一堆。。。烦死
<jusss> ..
<grahamsavage_> fastest / most reliable
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<grahamsavage_> mine is really bad, so i want to goto a new company
<jiero> grahamsavage_: ISP, it depend on where you live.
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: roylez MeaCulpa 两个是在IBM的。他俩确定一个公司
<jusss> grahamsavage_: unicom
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不是一个公司的, 不过很多人来这里很久了. 我是09年来这里的
<gfrog_busy> hamo: 乃改做测试了？ 装系统玩
<grahamsavage_> jiero: wuhan / hubei
<jusss> grahamsavage_: north
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 有些人比我还早.
<black_angel> 用 emacs 搞得左手的小指好痛
<hamo> gfrog_busy: 装系统用啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 所以比较熟了
<jusss> grahamsavage_: telcom
<iMadper> black_angel: 现在就在用erc的表示小拇指没关系呀
<grahamsavage_> juss: i'm on unicom for my mobile phone... but their 3G doesn't even work where i live (in the middle of the city)
<hrzhu> 我感觉这个频道讨论的都是 off-topic ……
<gfrog_busy> grahamsavage_: hey!
<grahamsavage_> gfrod: hey gfrod :)
<dreameyesonme> 这个房间？？
<hrzhu> 最水的一个频道
<dreameyesonme> 哇
<onlylove> hamo: 要那么久？你该不是128内存和p3 800吧？
<black_angel> iMadper: 写代码跳来跳去
<dreameyesonme> 那岂不是都4年了？
<hamo> onlylove: 系统很快啊，还有一大堆软件要装啊
<dreameyesonme> 你们认识？
<iMadper> black_angel: cscope, 你可以改快捷键嘛
<imtxc> 我擦，w.qq.com 居然不能在 opera 用
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<onlylove> hamo: 多少软件啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 认识一部分, 很多新人, 我不熟悉
<gfrog_busy> grahamsavage_: Try china telcom, leave china unicom away, let China mobile die.
<jusss> 这里是ubuntu-cn，用ub的却很少。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_busy: +1
<jusss> gfrog_busy: 中移动感觉很好呀。。。
<grahamsavage_> China Mobile is that bad?  They are deploying their 4G LTE this month
<dreameyesonme> 哦  挺好的
<gfrog_busy> jusss: 你！还！年！青！
<jusss> 中移动的客服比联通 电信的好多了
<imtxc> iMadper: 在地铁里面试了联通数据了没有
<iMadper> grahamsavage_: yeah. but there are no good client for tdlte...
<hrzhu> china telcom 和 china unicom 是什么？ 我知道 cmcc
<jiero> grahamsavage_: really really you got all troubles even if you are a Chinese. You better ask your workmate in your area. There are tons of sercets trade cross even a town.
<gfrog_busy> grahamsavage_: I guess their LTE connection won't be faster then Unicom's WCDMA
<grahamsavage_> lol
<eexpress> imtxc: 明显可以的。
<onlylove> gfrog_busy: 没有基站什么都是渣
<grahamsavage_> jiero: my workmates say "they are all shit"
<imtxc> eexpress: 明显不行啊
<iMadper> grahamsavage_: cant agree with your makemates anymore.
<gfrog_busy> jiero: hohoho. true story.
<eexpress> imtxc: 家里人天天这样用。你家风水不行？ lol
<iMadper> s/make/work/
<imtxc> eexpress: http://imagebin.org/280462
<onlylove> iMadper: 你打算自己开一家？
<noahasm> grahamsavage_:  I am using Unicom with WCDMA/HSPA+, it's not bad, much better than ChinaMobile or ChinaTelecom
<iMadper> noahasm: no signal in subway.
<eexpress> imtxc: 页面设置，假装或者模拟。反正我不用
<onlylove> noahasm: without signal
<iMadper> onlylove: 你怎么突然蹦出这么一句话?
<grahamsavage_> noahasm: Yeah mine was good for 2 years, but then they opened the line 2 subway in wuhan... which meant that the city center now has 40k people regularly .. basically means 3G does not work at all for 6 months
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥我打算开一家
<jiero> grahamsavage_: you may need those multisim cellphone
<grahamsavage_> internet works on our subway really well
<onlylove> iMadper: 你既然觉得那三家都是渣，那你不弄个好点的造福人类
<grahamsavage_> what company for fibre internet for the office?
<grahamsavage_> China Telecom or?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还觉得party不好呢, 我也没有把他们轰下来呀
<jiero> by using all ISP's service, you shall not longer being offline
<jiero> onlylove: 能做到不能。
<jiero> onlylove: 大概三家一起用就是解决方案，3芯片手机
<noahasm> grahamsavage_:  I still think WCDMA is the best 3G network, the others are craps
<grahamsavage_> jiero: SIM cards are a stupid idea.. they should be just software options on the phone
<gfrog_busy> grahamsavage_: my solution is buy a wcdma/cdma2k 3G router, if the wcdma signal goes bad, I switch to cmda2k simcard.
<grahamsavage_> noahasm: yeah that's what we use in australia as well.. works really really well
<jiero> grahamsavage_: never stupid enough for a solution
<noahasm> grahamsavage_:  anyway, no matter what ISP you choose, they sucks if there are too many users in the same area
<jiero> grahamsavage_:  ThoughtWorks?
<grahamsavage_> thoughtworks?
<jiero> grahamsavage_: so no
<jiero> nvm
<grahamsavage_> nah i have my own software company
<gfrog_busy> MoveMyAss: billyway yoo，乃两个线下搅基去了？ lol
<iMadper> grahamsavage_: cool
<onlylove> china unicom doesn't have enough base station
<grahamsavage_> onlylove: yes!
<iMadper> enough?! one per city
<MoveMyAss> gfrog_busy: - -!!
<grahamsavage_> lol
<MoveMyAss> gfrog_busy: 你的nick很值得怀疑哈
 * gfrog_busy 让我想起了之前vforum里遇到的那个自己站展台的不懂汉语的外国大叔。
<jusss> 突然全屏的英文
<gfrog_busy> MoveMyAss: busy chating
<jusss> 真不习惯
<noahasm> onlylove: different situation here, unicom's 3g signal coverage is way much better than others, and most of time, I have H+ connection which means 21Mbps
<MoveMyAss> gfrog_busy: 我一般情况下不好那口
<onlylove> jusss: just use English
<jiero> jusss: ...让我想起很多年前曾经在这里中文英文的争论。。。
<jusss> onlylove: my english is so bad...
<onlylove> noahasm: bandwidth is not stable
<jusss> jiero: 争论什么
<grahamsavage_> noahasm: signal coverage is awesome, bandwidth doesn't exist
<jiero> jusss: 不准用英文。
<grahamsavage_> jusss: so is my chinese :(  my speaking is much better
<jiero> jusss: 用英文去官方频道
<onlylove> jusss: you should use poor not bad
<jiero> onlylove: both ok
<dreameyesonme> 一会不见，，完全跟不上的节奏
<wall0p> jiero:没有必要吧，大家喜欢用什么就用什么吧
<dreameyesonme> 你们在吵架？
<wall0p> 你猜
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 没。
<iMadper> noahasm: 21mbps is just a BS! it's the top value supported by protocol, in theory.
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 讨论联通3G有信号没速度
<jusss> jiero: 官方频道太死气了，只准讨论ub
<wall0p> dreameyesonme:你猜呢~haha~
<jiero> jusss: 而且。容易被踢飞
<gfrog_busy> noahasm: in northern China, Unicom may work well, but in the South, especially south of Changjiang River, Unicom is shiiiiit.
<noahasm> grahamsavage_:  3G network good --> bad:  Unicom > China Telecom > Chinamobile(forget about the 4G, not very good so far)
<wall0p> jusss:被踢了多少次？
<dreameyesonme> 前面我之看到了中国移动电信和联通
<jusss> jiero: 国外人都那样吗？topic是啥就只准讨论这个，别的就不许
<jusss> wall0p: 0次
<dreameyesonme> 回来就全是英文
<jiero> jusss: 大频道是。
<jiero> jusss: 如果是软件频道，就不是
<iMadper> noahasm: No! chain telecom is the best... at least in beijing and guangzhou
<jiero> jusss: 商业频道都是那样的
<noahasm> gfrog_busy:  unfortunately, I am in Hunan, and unicom not bad here ;-)
<dreameyesonme> 虽然我刚考完进出口函电
<onlylove> iMadper: I agree with you
<dreameyesonme> 但是还是不知道你们讲什么
<jusss> jiero: 不喜欢太官方的频道
<dreameyesonme> 如果我说DAP估计你们也不知道哈哈
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。进出口函电。都是少数用词吧。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 学商法的么。。
<noahasm> 进出口函电一看就很高大上的柑橘
<dreameyesonme> 民商方向
<noahasm> 感觉
 * jiero 是辍学的商科学生哈。
<dreameyesonme> 但是主要是民。。
<dreameyesonme> 不过这学期学了这个
<dreameyesonme> 很坑爹的赶脚
<dreameyesonme> 本科有学国际经济法，跟这个差不多
<dreameyesonme> 一点都不高大上好吗
 * iMadper 本科有学 热带鱼养殖 
<wall0p> deameyesonme:感觉高大上....
<imtxc> iMadper: 好专业啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 必需的
<dreameyesonme> 点赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道乃学的 CS 专业
<imtxc> iMadper: 水产养殖是很多 CS 的专业课啊
<jusss> imtxc: cs是啥？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是. fb专业
<dreameyesonme> CS专业？
<wall0p> computer science
<dreameyesonme> FB？
<jusss> ...
<wall0p> FB???
<imtxc> 高大上的 iMadper
<wall0p> FIRST BLOOD?
 * iMadper 我的本科专业是: 水产养殖 ...
<jiero> 。。。真是的，你们都搞什么缩写。。。
<dreameyesonme> 不明觉厉
<grahamsavage_> wall0p: good movie :)
<jiero> gun and run
<dreameyesonme> 对了
<dreameyesonme> 谁是意大利的刚刚
<wall0p> grahamsavage:yeah~you go me ~
<wall0p> got
<wall0p> dreameyesonme:西瓜汁不是？
 * dreameyesonme 点头
<dreameyesonme> 他人涅？
<noahasm> 老外们是怎么知道这个频道的呢》
<wall0p> 走了~
<onlylove> noahasm: i18n
<dreameyesonme> 我是同学介绍的
 * wall0p 她走了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你又不是老外.
<onlylove> noahasm: 在官方的后面加上-cn
<dreameyesonme> 啊。。
<wall0p> 到处乱串就进来了~
<wall0p> 我就是这样~~哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈~
<dreameyesonme> 感觉你们工作时间都在玩儿~
<wall0p> 随便敲频道名，偶尔有惊喜
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 屁, 干活呢!
<wall0p> iMadper:你的干活就是聊天~~
<iMadper> wall0p: 不许说实话!
 * dreameyesonme 摸头<@iMadper>
<noahasm> onlylove: oh....
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/94923
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ apple 苹果 iPad Mini 一代平板电脑（16GB, Wi-Fi）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<wall0p> T_T
<dreameyesonme> 海淘！！！
<dreameyesonme> 谁会啊！！！
<wall0p> 我！！！！
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 会
<dreameyesonme> ==你们怎么都会？
<wall0p> 不会！！！！！
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 因为我是个正常且有智商的人类
<jiero> dreameyesonme: ... 可怜的女孩子
<dreameyesonme> ==
<wall0p> Sheldon--->iMadper
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 不喜欢那个呆子
<dreameyesonme> 这个到手多少啊？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不到1300
<dreameyesonme> 我没海淘过。。
<wall0p> 刚刚那句话挺像他
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 哦.
<dreameyesonme> 请教我poor girl!no!anty!!
 * jiero 同样没海捞过，因为不知道要什么。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ...
<jusss> jiero: 你都是直接在国外买了，当然不用海淘
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 他在哪？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 山东
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 潍坊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: jiero 在
<wall0p> 请教我poor girl!no!anty!!？？？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<imtxc> eexpress: 伪装挺方便嘛
<dreameyesonme> 不是
<dreameyesonme> 不是
<dreameyesonme> 会海淘的
<dreameyesonme> 不是
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你要干嘛。一句话说完。
<iMadper> ... dreameyesonme 不知道你在说啥...
<dreameyesonme> 被老板劈的
<jusss> imtxc: 你在和ee饲料？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 跟别人说话的时候, 带上名字...
<dreameyesonme> 哎呀  你们看得懂的
<dreameyesonme> 我加来
<dreameyesonme> 加不来
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 输入前几个字母，然后 按下 tab
 * jusss 频道人数又过100+人了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 比如我叫你 就是 dr + tab
<dreameyesonme> <jiero>：我知道！！！！
<imtxc> jusss: 没有啊
<dreameyesonme> 可是对我来说
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ... ... 不加名字太混乱了
<dreameyesonme> 好困难
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我认为, 正常人类, 不应该觉得这个行为困难....
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 要不你就 /me 装可怜
 * iMadper 是乱用/me第一人
 * gfrog_busy 顶楼上
 * jiero 烫楼上
<iMadper> 搔爬反射?
<jusss> imtxc: 没见过ee说过话，就看到你在发信息给他，我以为你们开房间了呢
<MeaCulpa> ,,
 * dreameyesonme 哎妈呀，，我想买。。。
<dreameyesonme> 不会。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我们玩irc的时候你还没摸到电脑呢
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那就不一定了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我win95就开始玩电脑了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我老爸买来炒股的
<freeflying> jiero, 我们的自行车都没锁的
<onlylove> iMadper: 知道tt是啥不
<zent00> iMadper: Win 3.2 呢
<iMadper> zent00: 我没玩过
<iMadper> onlylove: 一个做风扇的牌子?
<iMadper> onlylove: 各种散热器?
<onlylove> iMadper: no
<onlylove> iMadper: 一个程序的名字
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 不知道
 * iMadper 怎么突然问我tt... 还不给上下文... 就俩字母...
<jiero> freeflying: 你不放下对吧。
<iMadper> onlylove: 知道a不?
<jusss> tt 套套
<iwii> `tt 套套
<jyf> iMadper: 后来你爸赚 了么？
<jiero> freeflying: 好吧，你们都是运动型的，我是代步。懒啊懒。
<iMadper> jyf: 没...
<iMadper> jyf: 后来就不玩了
<jiero> 股票，赚的都不多
<iMadper> jyf: 倒是有一年基金特别好
 * jyf 可以预见到若干年后有个小孩说他从小就接触哈希算法 因为他爸买了个矿机挖矿 :] cc iMadper
<jyf> iMadper: 那你爸现在搞毛？
<iMadper> jyf: 不玩股票基金了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。笨阿姨。。。
<dreameyesonme> 不买了。。
<dreameyesonme> 买了也没用
<dreameyesonme> 京东要2000？？
<jyf> iMadper: 那难道现在改挖矿了？
<iMadper> jyf: 啥都不碰了
<iMadper> jyf: 就银行存着
<jyf> iMadper: 那很坑啊
<onlylove> iMadper: tt是个练习打字的DOS游戏
<iMadper> jyf: 是呀.
<iMadper> onlylove: 知道a吗?
<black_angel> tt, 果然是员老了
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个不知道
<jyf> iMadper: 人行每年都要超发货币 坑的不就是存钱的人么
<black_angel> tt, 那时天天去电脑房里就玩这个
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, linux下面静态链接库的后缀.
 * jiero 想要零食，有营养，不甜，不咸，不酸；香。什么候选项目？除了黑巧克力。
<iMadper> jyf: 对, 但是你觉得应该怎么搬?
<jyf> so
<iMadper> s/搬/办/
<iMadper> jyf: 动态链接库的后缀. lol
<jyf> iMadper: 买点原浆酒做投资吧 酒的价值和时间轴是一阶导数的
<jiero> black_angel: 电脑房里不是 logo么。
<jyf> iMadper: 其实是索马里的国际域名
<iMadper> jyf: sb...
<jyf> 我回家去要学学怎么酿酒
<iMadper> jyf: 所罗门群岛的域名
<jyf> 这个我就不知道了 我曾经很想注册下so
<imtxc> jyf: 娘水果酒简单嘛
<jyf> 不过后来发现要组织才能申请
<iMadper> jyf: 开放注册吗?
<iMadper> jyf: 恩.
<black_angel> jiero: logo没怎么学，没教，后来搞了个双x龙在上面玩
<jyf> imtxc: 好歹你要酿个保存20年后能卖的吧
<iMadper> logo我玩过啊! 小学的时候!
<iMadper> 都忘了!
<imtxc> jyf: 那估计不简单
<jyf> iMadper: 意大利米还行  .it
<dreameyesonme> jiero ：各种粉。。
<jyf> 还有ee可以去注册个波兰米 .pl
<jiero> black_angel: logo 我们玩法是，谁能在无线运行的情况下最迟充满屏幕
<jyf> imtxc: 反正传统做法就是蒸馏提纯
<iMadper> jyf: 你知不知道, 默认的nmi的超时时间是多少?
<jyf> imtxc: 自己在家架锅也是可以的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 粉？
<jyf> iMadper: nmi是什么我都不知道
<iMadper> jyf: 哦. 一个watchdog.
<jyf> imtxc: 你们那可以酿马铃薯酒 嘿嘿
<imtxc> jyf: 酿出来酒容易，但酿出来有人愿意花钱买的不容易
<jyf> imtxc: 你只要藏个20年 没理由别人不愿意买
<imtxc> jyf: 有高粱啊，小麦啊
<dreameyesonme> jiero：就是什么木瓜分，薏米粉，藕粉。。有营养，没有味道
<dreameyesonme> 冲着吃就是了
<dreameyesonme> 还有杏仁
<dreameyesonme> 粉
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。不香啊。。。
<jyf> 薏仁拿来做饭香
<dreameyesonme> 香啊
<jiero> 杏仁。确实，吃得够多了。
<jyf> 做成粉太浪费了
<dreameyesonme> 为什么浪费？
<jyf> 尤其是熬粥放多点薏仁好吃
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 哦。那我还是先用大米稀饭凑合吧。。。
<jiero> 大米小米煮水都香。。。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 很早以前，那些地瓜干酒貌似买的很便宜的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在也不贵吧？
<dreameyesonme> 薏仁一股味儿，磨成粉没味道了
<jyf> onlylove: 那个是兑的吧
<jiero> onlylove: 那时候没想到处理办法
<dreameyesonme> 加点糖冲着好吃
<onlylove> imtxc: 你去凉快去，现在买不到了
<jyf> 现在基本上你买的散装的哪里有原浆的 都是兑出来的
<onlylove> jyf: 不是的，我爸爸那个时代的事情
<jyf> onlylove: 你爸那时候粮食更少 更不可能是原浆的
<jyf> 古代为毛要禁酒？ 就是粮食不够啊
<onlylove> jyf: 那时候没有勾兑
<jiero> jyf: 那时候主要还是粮食。
<jyf> onlylove: 早就有了 不一定是用食用酒精勾兑啊
<jyf> 只是我国规定白酒可以是兑出来的
<jiero> jyf: 中国古代蔬菜是什么
<jyf> jiero: 那要看时期了 不同时期的完全不一样
<jiero> jyf: 而且地域也是
<onlylove> jyf: 中国人喝酒的方法也是外国人受不了的
<jiero> 我受不了。。。
 * jiero 只喝甜的酒，干红是垃圾。。。
<jyf> 比如胶白 现在是当菜吃他的经 古代是当粮食吃他的米
<jyf> onlylove: 勾兑的酒谁喜欢喝呢
<jyf> 我以前不喜欢喝白酒是因为有那个味
<jyf> 后来有一回我朋友给我喝茅台 感觉还挺不错的
<jyf> 问题是茅台贵嘛
<jiero> 白酒的味道就是闻的，喝感觉不如闻。。。
<jiero> 茶叶也是。。。
<jiero> lol
<jyf> 茶叶我那地方产好多名茶叶
<jyf> 不过我吃不出来什么差别
<nyfair> 壕，一上来就是茅台
<iMadper> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/94931  太攒了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ carter‘s卡特 小怪兽萌衣_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
 * jiero 还是喝可可吧。谁推荐个可可粉？
<jiero> nyfair: 喝啥样的可可粉?
<jyf> 最近有个他们开发的云雾茶 是真的有雾的山里采来的 那个挺香
<jyf> 价格也不贵
<wall0p> 你们思维跳跃好快，，怎么都聊吃的上了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 额。木瓜粉那些东西都是网上卖的啊
<nyfair> jiero: 喝不起那个，开水就好
<jiero> nyfair: 开水不饱
<nyfair> jiero: 一包二三十块呢
<dreameyesonme> 我就前几天在889买的
<jiero> nyfair: 一包30元能用3个月。
<dreameyesonme> 38一斤
<onlylove> nyfair: 我那天找了个PC98的模拟器弄了个游戏看了下，PC98也是跑DOS的，而且win2000有pc98版
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 木瓜没效果的...
<jiero> nyfair: 不过消耗的牛奶就是数百了
<nyfair> jiero: 那不如买瓶蜂蜜
<onlylove> jyf: 茅台不是勾兑的
<dreameyesonme> 要什么效果？
<nyfair> onlylove: 赞技术壕
<jiero> nyfair: 不喜欢蜂蜜水。
<dreameyesonme> 我买的是山药。还有别的。。
<jiero> 889是什么？
<jyf> onlylove: 正牌的应该不是吧
<dreameyesonme> 就是我们这的一个商场
<jyf> 至少不是用食用究竟兑
<jyf> 用原浆兑有这个可能
<jyf> nyfair: 蜂蜜不如蜂腊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 上海和山东口味差别巨大
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助：老机器安装xubuntu12.4失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453141 一台老台式电脑，40G硬盘+2Gcpu+512M内存，技嘉848P主板，集成声卡显卡，有点老，想用起来。 安装ubuntu9.10成功，但无法更新任何软件，改装xubuntu12.04，刻录启动光盘，自光驱启动安装，每次安装都失败，要么是在刚开始选择地区，
<^k^> ─> 复制文件时提示出错，查看原因是ubiquity。要么就是手动分区后确定，提示出错， 搜索了很多办法 1、进入 …
<jyf> 包你几个疗程下来 满脸长胡子 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 我不是上海人啊
<jyf> jiero: 你那的口味和我那差不多
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 根据你能买到的东西算。
<jiero> jyf: 可能吧。
<dreameyesonme> 我们班有个山东妹子
<dreameyesonme> 据说他男友是山东首富来着
<dreameyesonme> 就是很有的那种
<dreameyesonme> 现在要考博
<dreameyesonme> 导师都找好了
<dreameyesonme> 真牛气啊
<jyf> 然后呢？
 * jiero 最想吃的是什么，算了，不想了，直接去熬大米粥了。。。
<dreameyesonme> 她导师是公公帮找的
<dreameyesonme> 没什么然后  楼上不是有山东的么
<jyf> 这个不是首富也可以办到啊
<iMadper> shuduo: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
 * iMadper 我是帝都首穷
<dreameyesonme> ==
<eexpress> iMadper: 难道自认屌死了？
<shuduo> iMadper: 了解，多谢，我去找一下怎么关掉
<iMadper> eexpress: 必须认呀
<iMadper> shuduo: :-)
<eexpress> ，，你这不是拖累蛋蛋他们？
<dreameyesonme> 嘿嘿  我觉得
<dreameyesonme> 电子产品
<dreameyesonme> 不如衣服实惠
<jiero> 啃萝卜
<jiero> 吃大米
<dreameyesonme> 还是买衣服
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 衣服, 不冷就行了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 哦, 还要能遮得住
<jusss> eexpress: 你活了
<onlylove> iMadper: 遮不住怎么保证不冷
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> onlylove: 夏天, 不遮住也不会冷吧?
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> iMadper: 夏天琢磨的不是冷，是热吧
<eexpress> 。
<dreameyesonme> 男生和女生对衣服要求不一样吧可能
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> onlylove: 夏天穿衣服多数就是为了遮住...
<black_angel> 难道这就是乐乐？
<black_angel> 日志问题一大堆
<onlylove> iMadper: 夏天晚上不穿一样会着凉
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是这个并没有反驳我衣服需要遮得住
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事没？
<eexpress> 乐乐朵
<jiero> 山东特别喜欢圈子
<hamo> roylez: ...
<jiero> 虽然整个世界都喜欢划圈子
<hamo> roylez: 扎西我系统装好了啊
<roylez> hamo: win98？
<jiero> 但是对自己无关的事情，不算理财
<eexpress> hamo: 扎西是啥意思
<hamo> roylez: 太麻烦了。。这破东西装一次...
<roylez> jiero: 你去米国玩啥？
<hamo> eexpress: 扎西得嘞
<roylez> hamo: 啥东西
<roylez> hamo: ubuntu？
<hamo> jiero: 要去米国？
<eexpress> 这。。。更不懂
<roylez> eexpress: 大婶
<hamo> roylez: windows...
<eexpress> roylez: 出来旅游啊
<iMadper> s/旅游/gaoji/
<jyf> 你俩一个湖北 一个湖南 额
<jyf> 居然没翻脸
<jusss> roylez: 笔记本没有蜂鸣器怎么发出beep
<eexpress> 。
<dreameyesonme> 谁是湖北的？
<jyf> 难得难得
<roylez> jusss: 用嘴
<hamo> jusss: 用嘴
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 当然是九头鸟主席了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 湖北的可以看真相么？
<jusss> roylez: hamo, ...
<dreameyesonme> 谁啊？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 能不能看真相吧..
<eexpress> 看出谁有激情了吧。
<jyf> 突然想起来 九头鸟是不是一种称赞啊 隐喻性能力很强？
<dreameyesonme> 什么？
<roylez> eexpress: 大婶你还不回家煮饭吗？
<dreameyesonme> 真相？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 您的玉照
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 就是你的照片...
<jyf> roylez: 她还得骑车逛两圈呢
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 照片
<eexpress> 九头鸟，就是表示摔不死的鸟
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 有图有真相
<shuduo> iMadper: 应该可以了
<jyf> 那个什么少年宫
<iMadper> 你们要玉照? 我要浴照...
<dreameyesonme> 不是昨天看过了吗./
<jyf> 岳麓区的
<iMadper> shuduo: :-) 赞!
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这边有人不用人人没看过的
<jyf> iMadper: 我要玉体横陈照
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 我昨天忙着看《冰与火之歌》了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: /msg 发给我就好
<dreameyesonme> 这里又发不了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 给链接啊
<jyf> 贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 发么？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 我给你办法啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> jyf: 然后给你发一个ascii的图~
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛你果然神通广大
<dreameyesonme> 这有什么的
<jyf> iMadper: hoho
<jyf> 你们对女博士想多了
<dreameyesonme> 怎么发
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 输入 /topic  + 回车
<jyf> 有机会我也要买个博士当当
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://imm.io/ 上传
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io
<iMadper> 分享图片      http://imagebin.org
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<hamo> roylez: ...
<dreameyesonme> 到底哪一个？
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/280470
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 上传的你的qq空间，然后告诉我地址
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 他们说的任何一个都可以
<iMadper> dreameyesonme:  http://imagebin.org
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 随便哪个，快点就行
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 发哪不重要
<roylez> iMadper: 把 jusss 踢了，丫居然说抠抠空间
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 把你qq空间告诉我就行了
<jyf> eexpress: 为毛要截我的图？
<hamo> roylez: ...我咋就神通广大了...
<dreameyesonme> 怎么发啊
<jyf> roylez: 这不是为了套近乎么
<iMadper> roylez: 我也想, 但是不能乱踢人...
<jusss> roylez: 女的都用qq空间
<jusss> dreameyesonme: qq空间呀
<jyf> 林晓夕
<onlylove> iMadper: 踢吧
<roylez> iMadper: 让我来，我从来不乱踢人
<jyf> 哪里需要那么麻烦
<iMadper> jusss: 你自杀吧
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 把你的qq空间告诉我
<iMadper> jusss: 引起民愤了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 博士？
<jusss> iMadper: 难道你没有qq空间吗
<iMadper> jusss: 没
<jusss> 。。。
<black_angel> 看来 juss 是找死的节奏呀
<jyf> http://photo.blog.sina.com.cn/photo/1599949453/5f5d4a8dg6d27f853e98a  是这个不？
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ http_imgload[3]_林晓夕_新浪博客
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 快发
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 是的。。
<dreameyesonme> 谁啊。。
<eexpress> qq是双蛋双棍的意思？
<dreameyesonme> 还能找到。。。
<dreameyesonme> 那都是大一的照片了。。
<black_angel> ^^
<jyf> 所以就不用发了呗
<jyf> 一群搞技术的 还非要用社会工程 真丢人
<black_angel> jyf: 哈哈
<onlylove> jusss: 知道为啥要踢你了吧
<grahamsavage_> how can people live without taobao
<dreameyesonme> 这也太危险了吧？
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 发近照
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 那你学会画画了么？
<iMadper> grahamsavage_:  noway.
<imtxc> jyf: 那是谁的照片
<grahamsavage_> not a single other country has anything anywhere near as good as taobao
<jyf> 看你买了个五天学会画画
<dreameyesonme> ==
<grahamsavage_> taobao makes ebay like like shit
<jyf> imtxc: 用脑分析聊天记录
<dreameyesonme> 别。。。
<iMadper> grahamsavage_: agreed.
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 大一的眼袋就那样？
<dreameyesonme> 够了！
<onlylove> jusss: [15:53] <jyf> 一群搞技术的 还非要用社会工程 真丢人
<roylez> ...
<dreameyesonme> 恩。。
<grahamsavage_> shops = 1400 RMB   Taobao= 350 RMB :)
<roylez> imtxc: 丫留点口德
 * hamo 不要乱说话啊...
<dreameyesonme> 我有传说中的卧蚕！！
<jusss> onlylove: 那万一人家像我一样有n个nick的怎么找
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 求认识啊，求约啊，妥妥的
<dreameyesonme> 就这样
<imtxc> roylez: 我还没看上下文，不知道那是谁啊
<roylez> imtxc: 非要把这里整成基佬集中营么
<black_angel> MD，晚上还要加班到 9 点
<dreameyesonme> 我笑了
<imtxc> 次哦。。。 难道是 dreameyesonme 本人？
<dreameyesonme> 那我同学P的
<roylez> black_angel: 我今天晚上开会到12点
<dreameyesonme> 跟鬼似的
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你的记录还不多 要么以后来这里改个nick 要么去改各大网站的nick
<black_angel> roylez: 土豪，我们做朋友吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 越描越黑
<jyf> 不像我 记录太多 只好换个身份了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<roylez> black_angel: 12点就土豪了？
<imtxc> iMadper: roylez 没事儿，反正她半年来一次
<hamo> jyf: 低级人肉
<jyf> hamo: 我的人肉辅助工具还没做出来 所以先人工来
<jiero> jyf: 你在干吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 什么？
<jyf> 等大杀器完工了就可以80%自动
<jyf> jiero: 恩
<imtxc> jiero: 貌似频道里面来了一个妹子
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你个笨蛋。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 那是你阿姨
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你还买曼秀雷顿 这是男士品牌 看来你有男盆友了
<dreameyesonme> 近照是有
<jusss> roylez: 我想去看你的老窝，貌似被墙了
<dreameyesonme> 但是跟神经病似的
<jusss> jyf: 图片上不是有10周年纪念日吗
<roylez> jusss: heroku那个？好久没值得一写的了
<black_angel> jyf: 别多想了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 照片放出来了？
<jyf> black_angel: 我是习惯性联想太多
<jusss> roylez: 我会告诉你是wordpress吗，lol
<roylez> jusss: 哦，我不记得有这个了...
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你要是脸瘦点 有点像某个香港的演员 不过我忘记名字了
<dreameyesonme> 曼是男士？
<black_angel> jyf: 你是性联想
<jusss> roylez: 貌似有你ex的故事
<dreameyesonme> 我买的蜂蜡唇膏
<jyf> 曼秀雷顿不是有男士洁面乳么 我记得陈冠西还是谁还出来代言
<dreameyesonme> 室友一个一个。。
 * nyfair 的体育老师曾经在语文课上对我们说，没有干货不要装逼
<jiero> 。
<nyfair> 润唇膏是通用的
<black_angel> lol
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> 唇膏。真的有用么。
<jusss> nyfair: 干货是什么？
<hamo> ...
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<palomino|working> 货是谁? nyfair
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<jiero> 上海不是湿润的？
<dreameyesonme> 大神你手下留情！
<jusss> palomino|working: 额，怎么 nyfair一出来，你就冒出来了？说，从实招来
<nyfair> jiero: 魔都不需要那玩意
<dreameyesonme> 别再透了
<palomino|working> 刚好开完会 jusss
<jiero> nyfair: dreameyesonme 是上海的。
<jiero> 所以奇怪。
<nyfair> jiero: 这几天西北风一挂，空气脏的要命
<dreameyesonme> 你是不是还要找微博？
<jyf> nyfair: 乃失落了 哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 我不是上海的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 被暴露了啊。
<dreameyesonme> 只是在上海
<imtxc> jyf: 去2000w里面grep 一下下
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 是啊 我在微薄上找
<dreameyesonme> 你。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 对哦 开房记录数据库我有下
<dreameyesonme> 太令人发指了
<jyf> 昨天还下了个100G的qq群资料
<imtxc> jyf: 对呀，搜之
<jusss> jyf: 把开房记录找出来
<jiero> 。。。
<jyf> 不过首先要人肉到她的qq
<onlylove> jyf: 人刚来，你就让她见识社交工程的厉害？
 * nyfair 为了玩油腻的大腿，把win8.1删了又装回win8鸟
 * hamo 哎，你们这群基佬...
<jyf> onlylove: 给你们提个醒而已
<onlylove> jyf: 你找不到我的
 * black_angel 注定孤独一辈子呀
<imtxc> jyf: 这个名字基本容易定位吧
<jyf> 上次拿ee做实验 你们非说ee是刻意公开的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 被人肉了
<jyf> imtxc: 你的就别说了 你学校我都知道
<jiero> jyf: 不过也有人是公开的
<imtxc> jyf: 我在博客上挂过 resume 嘛
<jyf> imtxc: 不是 是你豆瓣参加的小组暴露了
<imtxc> jyf: 那可不一定哦
<jyf> 我最喜欢上豆瓣看个人页挖信息了
<imtxc> jyf: 那个组有可能是因为那个学校妹子多
<jiero> imtxc: 要用多种昵称
<jusss> imtxc: 你还参加豆瓣。。。
 * onlylove 表示没豆瓣没微博没淘宝
<jyf> imtxc: 不用狡辩 如果真为妹子 那不会只加一个
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你是哪里人?
<jyf> onlylove: 这种人有好多 比如我喜欢的一个妹子 就死活找不到信息
<jyf> 那种情况 不如直接打电话问候了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 湖北的。
<imtxc> jyf: 好吧，那个确实是我的，但是我的renren，xiaoyou 之类的网站上填写的学校都是附近妹子多的
<imtxc> i
<onlylove> iMadper: 我猜是湖北的
<jyf> imtxc: 至少可以定位模糊的地理位置
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 湖北的? 哦, 那么恭喜你, 2000w里面没有你
<imtxc> iMadper: grep 了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 大家别关注我行么
<imtxc> 汉庭生意不行啊
<black_angel> 现在基本上是个女的都已经被人抢了
<jyf> 东北的吧？
<dreameyesonme> 我发近照OK？
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 谁让你是女的。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 那个QQ群的？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 来不及了
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  irc里，我们基本都是公开的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 哈哈
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 莫担心 只是查查而已 查不到你家的
 * black_angel 这群屌丝注定孤独一辈子呀
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 发吧，妥妥的
<dreameyesonme> 给跪了！！！
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 主要是jyf在使坏
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 还是把你的qq空间贡献出来吧
<dreameyesonme> 我空间没照片
<black_angel> jusss: 看来你还没被踢够
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 这里每个人的照片，我差不多都有。
 * nyfair 没有douban 没有renren 没有xiaoyou，不玩基三，注定孤独一生
<dreameyesonme> 我不喜欢发照片的
<eexpress> black_angel: 说对了。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 如果不是jyf使坏，没人研究那个的
<dreameyesonme> 告诉我怎么发
<dreameyesonme> OK？
<dreameyesonme> OK？
 * black_angel 哈哈，jiero 还真逗
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: http://imagebin.org/
<black_angel> eexpress: ee 也起床啦
<jiero> black_angel: 你的照片也给我把。
<jusss> dreameyesonme: imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<black_angel> jiero: 找死的节奏呀你
<iMadper> http://imagebin.org/   里面有个: Add your image now!
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ^^
<onlylove> 可怜的dreameyesonme
<black_angel> 我觉得吓坏人家了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 点 Add your image now!, 然后上传, 要选中I agree to Imagebin's Terms of Service*
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 在最下边有add your image now
<jyf> onlylove: 这都是公开的 我不查 信息也还在那
 * iMadper 连人名都有了, 还需要人肉啥?
<eexpress> 一堆屌死们
<jyf> 我查是好事 他本来就要发照片 我帮你们吧照片找出来了而已
<onlylove> jyf: 你不告诉妹子，妹子不会被吓到
<jyf> 而且现在她受到了教训 以后会小心了
<hamo> jyf: 你吓到人家了...
<nyfair> 你们这群屌丝就不会去找个中文的贴图网站？注定孤独一生
<onlylove> jyf: 主要是你吓到她了
<black_angel> T了
<jyf> hamo: 那你能奈我何？ 你也很容易搜出来嘛
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。为什么为什么~
<onlylove> nyfair: 有中文图床么
<dreameyesonme> OK!!!!!
<nyfair> onlylove: 多了去了
<jusss> 中文贴图网站，qq空间呀
<dreameyesonme> 就这样了！！！
 * jiero 拍拍 dreameyesonme 的脑袋。
<onlylove> jusss: 小心戴帽子的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice表格如何实现右键填充。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453145 如图所示，要wps这样的功能。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2013-12-04 16:05
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你以后别老是几个地方用一个帐户就行
<hamo> jyf: 没事，我的照片什么的都是公开的
<jyf> 不然很容易被人挖出信息来 哼哼
<imtxc> 哇
<dreameyesonme> 记不住呀
<jusss> onlylove: qq空间多好
<imtxc> 不错啊
<dreameyesonme> 你以为啊
 * nyfair 魔都招妹抖，月给8k，包吃住
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 赞
<jyf> 不扯淡了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你为啥不去
<jusss> 擦，怎么私聊了？
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 你弟？
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为我是雇主
<dreameyesonme> 又不像你们
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 地址呢？图片地址
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/280473
<dreameyesonme> 不是发了么
<imtxc> 你们这些屌死
<dreameyesonme> 我和我姐的女儿OK？
<imtxc> 我都是去 imagebin.org 手动刷新等的。。。。
<eexpress> 梦眼仔
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 怎么可能，硕士肯定是记忆力超群的。
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些高大上
<onlylove> imtxc: 就和你不是似的
<dreameyesonme> 就会欺负人
<black_angel> save it
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 额。。。真的发照片了。
<imtxc> onlylove: lol，我的意思是你还不够屌丝啊
<black_angel> 美女呀，可惜这里的表情不够
<jusss> 洗澡去
<black_angel> 画个心什么的
<nyfair> 谁去ps下
<eexpress> jusss_away: 干嘛去
<black_angel> nyfair: 把你照片放上来，大家 ps 下
<eexpress> jiero: 你有 nyfair的照片？
<jusss_away> eexpress: 洗澡呀
<jiero> eexpress: 没有。。。
<eexpress> jusss_away: 搓澡？
<onlylove> jusss_away: 为啥要洗澡
<nyfair> black_angel: 我得那点东西早被他们人肉光了
<eexpress> onlylove: 他关键是搓。
<jusss_away> eexpress: onlylove, 一周没洗澡了，难道去洗澡也有问题？
<nyfair> jusss_away: 你快去，以后出门不要让别人知道你认识我
<eexpress> 有问题
<jiero> nyfair: 没有啊。我想要你的照片。。。
<dreameyesonme> 给你们这些人跪了
<eexpress> jiero: 发挥你各种激情本领，搞定 nyfair的照片
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 平身.
<jusss_away> nyfair: ...把你的照片给我，我可能会多洗一会
<eexpress> jusss_away: 你看，看别人照片，就去搓
<jiero> eexpress: 我只会直接的要啊。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<eexpress> jiero: 你不是有各种手段嘛
<jyf> 靠 枉我还找半天微薄
<jyf> 博客上就有微薄地址
<onlylove> jusss_away: Guest130231 乖～
<eexpress> jyf: 你那人肉的方式，真不咋地
<eexpress> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> jyf: 效率不行啊， 学 jusss, 已经去洗手了
<iMadper> nyfair: 不以为杵
<grahamsavage__> hmmm does icbc/alipay not work with ubuntu?
<jyf> eexpress: 我是慢慢来
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 乖乖，你被谁糊弄到这来的？
<iMadper> grahamsavage__: alipay works well on linux.
<grahamsavage__> i get a message about you must use chrome 21 - 25 (i'm on version 30)
<jiero> eexpress: 我的手段就是缠着对方啊。
<iMadper> graha
<dreameyesonme> 我同学啊
<onlylove> grahamsavage__: icbc only works in windows
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 这里可是非常危险的地方喏
<eexpress> jiero: 支持
<jyf> imtxc: 刚才是谁第一个找出他照片的？
<dreameyesonme> 我让他换系统
<iMadper> grahamsavage__: icbc is the spawn of Satan!
<dreameyesonme> 他没换好
<grahamsavage__> onlylove: and mac
<imtxc> jyf: 你啊
<dreameyesonme> <black_angel>：是很危险
<onlylove> jyf: 表示昨天人都给看了 cc imtxc
<jyf> 09年大一 那不是比我小多了？
<dreameyesonme> 拜托。。
<nyfair> dreameyesonme: 你同学大大滴坏，要让他好人做到老
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 当然也是一群智力非常高的人集中的地方
<jyf> onlylove: 原来如此
<dreameyesonme> 我昨天自己发了人人
<iMadper> grahamsavage__: FWIK, you needn't access icbc if you just want to buy something from taobao.
<grahamsavage__> When i first got here, i walked into a bank of china and i asked to get internet banking.. and they said oh it's broken at the moment.. i asked when it would be back.. they said 3 months :O :O  so i opened up icbc again
<grahamsavage__> iMadper: yeah to transfer money onto the account
<eexpress> .. iMadper
<black_angel> tab 键我估计你还习惯使用吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥?
<eexpress> 发现你突然斯文的说鸟语，奇怪了下。
<jyf> grahamsavage__: you could try to use btc system for transfering
<eexpress> 开始以为你梦游
<black_angel> eexpress: 估计是想被 T 的前奏
<dreameyesonme> <black_angel>：完全同意
 * iMadper hate btc as I can't have one...
<eexpress> 说鸟语不会被T
<dreameyesonme> 表示非常可怕
<jyf> icbc is a bitch
<grahamsavage__> i don't know what btc is
<grahamsavage__> bitcoin?
<noahasm> grahamsavage__: bit coin
<jyf> they provide credit with out hundred CNY quota
<iMadper> black_angel: 说英文不会被t. 拼音才会.
<noahasm> jyf: why?
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我估计你是没习惯使用 tab 键吧，怎么在 nick 外面加了两个<>
<iMadper> black_angel: 而且踢人一般都是由我动脚.
<jyf> iMadper: 你是刀手
<iMadper> jyf: 打手
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 这样？
 * imtxc you zi dong de dao zi me ?
<eexpress> 驴才踢。
<jyf> iMadper: 是侩子手
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 索地系呢
<nyfair> : 嘘だ！この馬鹿
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> lol
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<eexpress> nyfair: 坏蛋
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 不过我可以手动输入.
<jiero> nyfair: 快给我照片啊。
<jyf> 呵呵 有了鲶鱼进来 腐女都坐不住了
<nyfair> roylez: 你才腐女，你全家都是腐女
<eexpress> ，
<roylez> nyfair: 美女求真相
<jyf> 可见市场经济好啊 要多多引入竞争
<noahasm> 早上好?
<black_angel> 大婶呢
<wiiw> 什么是妹抖
<eexpress> 乐乐被妹子骂，通常不回嘴的
<iMadper> eexpress: +
<nyfair> wiiw: maid
<iMadper> eexpress: +1
<^k^> wiiw: define:妹抖 http://www.google.com/#q=define:妹抖|妹抖|-|妹抖|是由英语女佣（maid）这个词转化而来。在日本次文化中是对源自维多利亚 时代的英国的女性仆役的特称。-meidou.
<eexpress> lol
<black_angel> 乐乐又是谁呀？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<eexpress> black_angel: 乐乐是主席。 -> roylez
<black_angel> eexpress: lol
<wiiw> nyfair: 真有钱
<iMadper> black_angel: 你这名字... 黑骟人
<nyfair> wiiw: 没钱，只雇得起一个
<iMadper> noahasm: 你这名字...   no! aha! <- sm
<eexpress> 额。。。 iMadper 你咋也玩名字了
<nyfair> iMadper: 公子，您的节操掉了
<iMadper> nyfair: ... ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 要不你来解读一下他们的名字?
<nyfair> この変態
<noahasm> iMadper:  -___-!!!
<black_angel> iMadper: 骟人？啥玩意
<iMadper> nyfair: 你看懂我的解读了?
<iMadper> black_angel: angel
<jyf> 得找个难度高点的来试试
<eexpress> 某解释，善良的人。 angel
<eexpress> 变骟人了。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我的字典直接返回: 善人
<black_angel> 好吧，orz
<eexpress> 额。你词典不对
<iMadper> eexpress: 黑骟人
<black_angel> 你赢了
<eexpress> @@
<noahasm> iMadper: 节操就让它随风飘散吧
<iMadper> noahasm: 你的名字也不错, 表现出了sm的时候那种欲拒还迎的心态.
<iMadper> noahasm: :-)
<eexpress> 节操是啥器官？
<eexpress> noahasm:  not an hour an sm
<iMadper> eexpress: 神, 我在哪儿能调节nmi的timeout值呀?
<eexpress> 啥nmi，非屏蔽中断？
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩.
<jyf> iMadper: 这人六月份就来过
<iMadper> eexpress: nmi-watchdog
<eexpress> 我都不知道你啥机器。。
<nyfair> iMadper: 口嫌体正直？
<iMadper> eexpress: x86
<iMadper> nyfair: 读不懂
<eexpress> 不知道呢
<iMadper> jyf: 记不住
<eexpress> imtxc_away: 为什么你们都喜欢“啊萎”
<nyfair> ^k^: 口嫌体正直是什么
<jyf> iMadper: 我也是搜出来而已 以前叫dreamdreamdream
<iMadper> jyf: 哦... 你说 no aha sm?
<nyfair> iMadper: 显然不是
<nyfair> iMadper: 是被他吓跑的妹纸
<iMadper> 哦
<dreameyesonme> 我没跑好吧？
<dreameyesonme> 但是被吓到了
<jyf> 腐女就是腐女 沉不住气
<iMadper> 我就知道 eyes on me是歌, 我还挺喜欢这首的
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 就是啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 最终幻想8的
<jyf> 有个联想杨天的笔记本 读法律的
<eexpress> iMadper: 你有被虐倾向
<dreameyesonme> 就是这歌
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 王菲唱
<dreameyesonme> 王菲的
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: as you never hurt, as you never down?
 * iMadper 就记得这一句..
<jyf> 微薄上还有闺蜜的照片 呵呵
<eexpress> on me的都有
<dreameyesonme> 给跪了，，还在人肉么亲？？
<eexpress> jyf: 你这真无聊了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 没... 我就看了一下2000w...
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 是这有这句
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 回家的时候小心点，别被jyf绑架了
<eexpress> 蛋碎
 * black_angel 一句“我没跑好吧”彻底的女生语句呀
<iMadper> black_angel: 黑骟人说的对
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  其实，dream 我一开始都记错了，当成dreamer这首曲子了
<black_angel> 我决定拎回家去了
<black_angel> :D
<dreameyesonme> 那是因为我名字有一个字，然后加上了这首歌
<dreameyesonme> black_angel ：为嘛？
<eexpress> 黑天屎好听些。 iMadper
<jyf> onlylove: 你看我像坏人么
<black_angel> IBM 的 wtcf 真是恶心得要死，真心不是面向开发人员的
<iMadper> eexpress: .. .. ..
<black_angel> eexpress: 找死的节奏……
<onlylove> jyf: 坏人不是用像不像来形容的
<black_angel> jyf: 看你就是坏人
<jyf> 我要是坏人我根本就不透露这信息 而是偷偷去
<eexpress> 改名啊。多好的名
<jyf> 邮箱我就没公布嘛
<jiero> jyf: 。。。
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女还在不？
 * nyfair 少不更事的时候买了张square enix的ost，后来都不听eyes on me了，radical dreamers真神曲
<noahasm> wtcf ---> what the crappy fuck.... ?
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 什么为啥？
<nyfair> roylez: 你才腐女，你全家都是腐女
<jiero> nyfair:  radical dreamers？
<nyfair> jiero: 时空之轮的ed
<black_angel> noahasm: 原来可以这样解释……真人才
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 没啥了。。
<nyfair> 尼玛，悲剧了，说这个暴露年龄啊
<dreameyesonme> jyf: 给跪了亲！别这样了！
<black_angel> 哪个暴露年龄啦？
<eexpress> nyfair: 你的年龄重要？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: jyf 他正在吃药呢
<nyfair> black_angel: 时空之轮是上世纪90年代中期的游戏
<jiero> nyfair:  http://y.qq.com/#type=song&mid=000rKatA3gp65R
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ QQ音乐-音乐你的生活！
 * black_angel 经常有人当我是高中生呢
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 要想 nyfair 学习
 * black_angel 尼码哥都快奔三的人啦
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 她/他就不暴露
 * black_angel 还差那么几年
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 现在我们都在猜 nyfair 是男是女
<jiero> black_angel: 我也是
 * jiero 奔三了
<eexpress> black_angel: momo 这么年轻啊
<jiero> eexpress: 奔5了吧
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: nyfair 唯一确定的就是是有房的上海人
<black_angel> nyfair: 时空之轮，怎么样的？去找来玩玩
<jyf> nyfair: 你的个人信息属于圣杯级啊
<jyf> 要是爆出来 一定很有价值
<eexpress> 那这么快
<jiero> eexpress: 也是。
<eexpress> onlylove: 你这也信
<jyf> onlylove: 而且喜欢日本动漫 游戏
<onlylove> eexpress: 哦，比起来，你的就确定多了
<nyfair> jyf: 你这也信
<black_angel> 老夫只喜欢看看日本动漫而已
<eexpress> black_angel: 有胡子了？
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。。
 * nyfair 大学毕业后就不怎么看了，现在都是三俗卖肉货
<jiero> nyfair: 你是怪叔叔中比较正常的人了。
<black_angel> 虽不足三尺，亦有三寸已多
<black_angel> 头发
<eexpress> 三寸。记住了
<black_angel> eexpress: 你不说还好，一说就有种想大开杀戒的感觉
<eexpress> 剃掉？
<eexpress> 准备剃掉？
<nyfair> 来个杀马特
<jiero> black_angel: 胡子这么长？
<jyf> nyfair: 上次不是肉肉过你以前的那个论坛嘛
<jyf> 还有那些项目啥的
<eexpress> 比 jyf的胸毛还长呢。留着吧。
<jyf> 呵呵 比我熊猫长的话 确实应该留着
<wiiw> 剃光头吧
<wiiw> 淘宝买个理发器 80元
<jiero> black_angel: 出个照片悄悄
 * eexpress 估计 black_angel 这样晕了。
<black_angel> 杀马特？又是哪国鸟语花香呀
<iMadper> black_angel: 英语.
<iMadper> black_angel: smart
<wiiw> `tt smart |
<^k^> wiiw:  智能
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 怪异
<eexpress> 约克郡英语？ iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: 不知道
<nyfair> jyf: 你说哪个论坛？
 * jiero 奇怪 iMadper 怎么会知道那种
<nyfair> 杀马特就是洗剪吹啊，想什么呢
<jiero> jyf: nyfair 的论坛名是什么
<black_angel> 连机器人也出来了
<wiiw> `tt 洗剪吹 |
<^k^> wiiw:  Blow Dry
<black_angel> ^k^: google
<iMadper> nyfair: 对. 就是类似洗剪吹那种
<black_angel> ^k^: 天气
<jyf> nyfair: 忘了 就是一帮人写小说 改游戏那个 我又没记录 后来你丫开始删资料了 是从贴吧追过去的
<nyfair> ^k^: 笨蛋机器人
<jiero> http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/epic-soul-factory-vol.-2/id491928220 这个世界上不论做的多么好，没钱做宣传就白了
<eexpress> cross cut step cut
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ iTunes - Music - Epic Soul Factory Vol. 2 by Epic Soul Factory
<^k^> black_angel, .. 休息一下 ..  16:47 
<^k^> nyfair, .. 休息一下 ..  16:47 
<nyfair> jyf: 那是什么东西
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨，我突然想起今天也叫 dreameyesonme 阿姨了
<nyfair> jyf: 小说我没写过，游戏汉化我手头就有一个坑，你要不要参与
<eexpress> jiero: 死去
<jiero> nyfair: 你就是坑本身。。。
<black_angel> 我家 dreameyesonme 可年轻着呢，不过小小朋友还是可以叫小姨的
<jiero> nyfair: 虽然每个人都是
<nyfair> black_angel: 求能干的小姨子
<onlylove> black_angel: 这么快变你家的了
<jiero> black_angel: 你。。。难道
<eexpress> nyfair: .
<jyf> nyfair: 不要 反正是看到你招人那个帖子追进去的 还有个冰与火之歌的娘化名字
<jyf> 叫提莉xxx
<nyfair> jyf: 我从来不招人的，一直单干
<jyf> 不承认就算了
<nyfair> jyf: 或者拉自己人干
<nyfair> 你要那个id随便google一搜就有啊
<black_angel> 这么可爱怎么可能不是我家的呢
<nyfair> jyf: 我github上的都有那个id，又不是不能拿出来
<onlylove> black_angel: 才认识几天
<jyf> nyfair: 这东西本来就靠搜嘛 只是有许多信息要人去提取哈
<dreameyesonme> 同志们！
<dreameyesonme> 别在搜我了！
<dreameyesonme> 跪求！
<dreameyesonme> 吃饭去了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ... 没搜...
<dreameyesonme> 恩  那就好
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 摸摸，安慰下受伤的小心灵
<dreameyesonme> TT
<onlylove> 都是jyf惹得祸
<nyfair> dreameyesonme: 你错了，在搜的都是那些现在没在说话拼命查的人
<jyf> 我已经没搜了
<black_angel> onlylove: 我家的怎么可以让你乱摸呢
<jyf> 我是习惯性行为 有些人是真心用心险恶
<jiero> jyf: 姐夫
 * jyf 应该称之为职业习惯
<onlylove> black_angel: 你？唉……不就是昨晚没给钱么，今天一起算？
<jyf> jiero: 以后喊我妹夫
<jiero> jyf: 去你的，jyf这发音只能想到姐夫
<black_angel> onlylove: 哈？死亡前奏喏
<jiero> onlylove: 你和 black_angel 相识？
<dreameyesonme> 你们别黑我就行了
<dreameyesonme> 看看就过去了
<onlylove> black_angel: 来，带上帽子吓我下
<black_angel> onlylove: 帮我搞定IBM的WTCF就不吓你
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  安心吧。
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 无法安心了现在！！！
<nyfair> onlylove: 黑鹌骑是谁的马甲
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 欺负你过度了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 安息吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道
<dreameyesonme> 太可怕了吧。。
<dreameyesonme> 连简历也找。。。
<black_angel> iMadper: 净欺负我家小姨子
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些非人类
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 恩。如果你出了什么事，我们会帮你找真凶的
<jyf> 还有人找简历？
<onlylove> iMadper: 那啥，那个black是哪个
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 黑骟人? 不认识呀
<jyf> 是谁找简历啊？ 我都没找到 出来交流下挖掘经验啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 为毛他会有帽子
<iMadper> onlylove: 我怎么会知道...
<dreameyesonme> 一群疯子！
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得我就不该买电脑
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你为何这么怕呢？
<jyf> 你发网上时候难道以为那不是公开的？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 害怕了的姑娘，不要相信任何公司。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 做什么事情前想为什么
<nyfair> 这年头隐私不值钱啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 如果你想要安稳的生活，就不要将它扩展
<jiero> 生活越丰富，越不安定
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 赏心悦目，越来越好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453147 libreoffice.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer — 2013-12-04 16:57
<black_angel> iMadper: 解释一下：You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by iMadper 这是怎么回事
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<dreameyesonme> 吃饭去
<dreameyesonme> 反正你们也没恶意
<dreameyesonme> 没什么好怕的
<onlylove> 你们，好好安慰下dreameyesonme 吧……
<iMadper> black_angel: 就是, onlylove 提出请求, 要你戴下帽子, 我就给了一下
<nyfair> 装
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不装，来点干货
<jyf> 给我帽子吧 我把这些装逼的统统杀了
<onlylove> 人不过因为买了预装ubuntu的电脑，过来问几个问题，和你们聊天，你们就各种人肉
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 别听 jiero 胡说八道
<jyf> 联想杨天是预装ubuntu的？
<jyf> 她六月份就来了
<onlylove> jyf: tp
<dreameyesonme> 恩 是啊
<onlylove> jyf: 你不能让人总用同一台机器
<dreameyesonme> 是的
<jiero> black_angel: 恩。
<dreameyesonme> 预装是这个啊
<dreameyesonme> 我不是很会用
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你不是去吃饭了么
<black_angel> 帽子
<dreameyesonme> 但是好在我要用的也不多
<jyf> 难道食堂里也开着笔记本？
<nyfair> dreameyesonme: 换win8.1吧
<dreameyesonme> 等我室友
<dreameyesonme> 怎么换
<dreameyesonme> 也不会啊
<dreameyesonme> 就这样吧
<dreameyesonme> 无所谓
<jyf> 这样就可以解释了为何这人来我们频道了
<nyfair> dreameyesonme: 很简单的，找个你们系里修电脑的好人就行了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 博士？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我等你吧
<roylez> nyfair: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 去给人装windows去
<jiero> 。。。
<nyfair> 好啊，我装就我装
<black_angel> 我都想将 windows 装到虚拟机上去呢
<dreameyesonme> 我连我们班同学都不找
<jyf> 两块硬盘 完美解决问题
<dreameyesonme> 更别谈系里了。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 那是为什么呢？
<jiero> 不明白
<dreameyesonme> 不高兴去找
<jusss> 洗澡回来了
<black_angel> 要不是因为公司那边还需要搞 c# 的开发，早这样干了
<dreameyesonme> 不熟
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那我们找你罗
<dreameyesonme> 有问题直接上这多好
<dreameyesonme> 大家又厉害又热情！
<jusss> dreameyesonme: ...
<jiero> 。。。
<black_angel> 这叫水群吧！
<jyf> 这几天阿蛋不再
<jyf> 不然不是刚好么
<jiero> hamo 你们这群雇员要努力了
<black_angel> 我来点汗水……
<nyfair> option1 网上下载，刻录光盘或者用u盘
<nyfair> option2 出门右拐，找盗版光盘贩售大妈
<jusss> 现在买预装Linux的都装ubuntu吧
<jiero> jusss: 应该有 suse吧
<jiero> jusss: 高级的
<jusss> jiero: 没见过还。。。
<jusss> jiero: tp dell 好像都是ubuntu
<dreameyesonme> 我电脑用不了光盘啊
<onlylove> jusss: 红旗，suse，还有惠普定制的一个fedora
<dreameyesonme> U盘也不会
<dreameyesonme> 我同学试过了
<onlylove> jusss: 多到你想不到
<jusss> suse 德国货吧，
<dreameyesonme> 他说他不会写程序。。。
<nyfair> 然后把光盘或u盘插进去，重启电脑，回车回车再回车，接下来出门逛个街或者去洗澡，回来后就好了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不用写程序的
<jusss> onlylove: 你买什么机器会给你装红旗。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 我感觉她要重新学。。。
<onlylove> jusss: hp
<dreameyesonme> 不懂
<jusss> onlylove: 惠普定制的。。。这年头谁买惠普。。。
<jyf> 她是什么学校的？
<jiero> nyfair: 你想制造一个案例，看看从linux迁移到windows需要什么学习步骤么？
<dreameyesonme> 我上一个是惠普
<black_angel> 还在教我家小姨乱弄
<onlylove> jusss: 你真小看惠普
<dreameyesonme> 被我折腾坏了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 哦。那就不怕了
<dreameyesonme> 真的超级不好用
<nyfair> jiero: 我自己都用啊，凭良心说话易用性肯定windows好，跟玩不玩游戏没关系
<onlylove> jusss: 现在商务机大都是惠普的
<onlylove> jusss: 戴尔那就检漏
<nyfair> jiero: 当然我用反人类的arch，也许ubuntu suse之类的人性化一些
<jiero> nyfair: 用中文绝对是windows快得多。
<jyf> 突然想起来当年我还想去华东师范的
<jiero> nyfair: 不明白为什么很多软件linux下用了汉语，图形速度慢的一塌糊涂
<onlylove> nyfair: 实际上差不多的
<nyfair> 突然想起来当年我还想去北大的
<dreameyesonme> 华师好呀
<black_angel> HP 的太难用了
<dreameyesonme> 妹子很多的
<jiero> nyfair: 你聪明。
<black_angel> 华师？哪个华师 呀？
<iMadper> 商务本做工: fujitsu >> HP > dell >> TerriblePad
 * jiero 从来没想过要上什么大学。。。
<dreameyesonme> 当初我该报华师
<jusss_> nyfair: 然后把光盘或u盘插进去，重启电脑，回车回车再回车，接下来出门逛个街或者去洗澡，回来后就好了。。。不用分区吗？
<black_angel> 华中，华东，华南？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我妈用我机器上的debian和windows都会，
<jyf> 我老爹还帮我找了里面一个教授 还去了他家
<nyfair> jiero: 所以你知道为什么被说腐了么？
<onlylove> iMadper: tp没有那么不堪吧
<jyf> 可惜后来我没上分数线 教授调不到档案 诶
<jyf> 我也懒得复读 就去杭州混了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我拆过x230, 跟我的hp差远了.
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 说我？
<dreameyesonme> 真可惜
<roylez> jiero: 壕
<jyf> 说到底还是投胎没投对
<jiero> roylez: 。。。什么啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 模具对不齐...
<dreameyesonme> 早知道我就去法大了
<jyf> 投了个人多的鬼省份
<dreameyesonme> 北京多好
<iMadper> onlylove: imtxc_away 也拆过
<roylez> jiero: 没读大学还有钱天南地北的玩
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛蛋，我爸妈一开机第一反应开qq，第二反应qq游戏，第三反应股票软件，你给我找个linux不wine不虚拟机的替代方案来
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来曾经的tp……唉，联想砸牌子啊
<jiero> roylez: 。？
<jyf> nyfair: qq不用wine和虚拟机吧
<roylez> hamo: nyfair 找你，还找了蛋蛋
<iMadper> onlylove: 不考虑历史, 如果我们只说现在, tp的做工, 绝对是三线小场子的水平
<iMadper> onlylove: 比asus略有不及
<black_angel> onlylove: 哎，小黑被联想砸得不轻呀
<jyf> qq游戏纯粹是他们懒得打包 我见过他们安装复制的那些脚本 里面还带个ruby
<onlylove> nyfair: 我妈没有qq，所以没这方面需求，如果从上手来说，GNOME和windows7没啥大区别
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟其他的商务本, 没得比.
<roylez> onlylove: tp就是stinkpad
<jusss_> jyf: 除了河南，我们省人数最多
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没有苹果，所以osx不好说
<jyf> jusss_: 我说高考的 山东不是第一么
<jiero> jusss没意义，省级别，没用
<jusss_> jyf: 当然不是
<iMadper> onlylove: 只有一帮脑残才天天觉得tp高大上.
<nyfair> onlylove: osx我用不习惯，不过一大帮人舔跪，我就不发表评价了
<onlylove> iMadper: asus做工一般
<jyf> iMadper: alienware?
<iMadper> jyf: 没碰过
<jusss_> jyf: 我们省人数多，分傻高，650也可能上不了清华北大
<onlylove> jyf: 那个赞
<jiero> jyf: 高考前，我年纪排名600多，全市排名过万
<jiero> 哈哈
<onlylove> jyf: alienware因为体积的关系，各方面都不错
<onlylove> jyf: 特别是双显卡双硬盘
<jiero> onlylove: 还那么在意笔记本？
<nyfair> jusss_: 你们这些学霸
<jusss_> onlylove: 双显卡就是个悲剧
<onlylove> jiero: 我在家的时候拆过
<iMadper> jusss_: 河北比河南差远了
<onlylove> jusss_: 你个二货，alienware的双显卡
<jusss_> nyfair: 我没考那么多，我不是学霸。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 你才是学霸吧。
<iMadper> jusss_: 河北的高考难度, 小于湖北/河南/山东
<onlylove> jusss_: nvidia的sli
<iMadper> jusss_: 估计也就跟北京比一比了
<onlylove> jusss_: 欢迎你来山东高考
<jusss_> iMadper: 河北的分傻高，
<nyfair> jiero: 我靠着加分才挤着交大录取分数线进的，渣得很
<nyfair> jiero: 跟他们那群壕没法比
<jyf> jusss_: 和我大白完省一样啊
<jiero> nyfair: 你暴露的你的学校了。
<jiero> 我查查交大是什么地方。
<nyfair> jiero: 那个本来就是公开的
<onlylove> jiero: 上海交大啊
<iMadper> jiero: 伊犁交通大学
<jusss_> 上号较大
<nyfair> 呆湾交通大学
<jiero> 上海交通大学哈。
<jyf> jiero: 不错 还是你机灵 定位了学校
<jiero> nyfair: 你是去台湾岛的？
<ballcat> 学霸
<jyf> 学姐吧
<jusss_> nyfair: 还记得你说过你们那les比较多呀
<nyfair> jiero: 怎么可能
<jusss_> nyfair: 你有没有和她们一起玩玩
<nyfair> jusss_: 基本没有，找tp还不如去华师
<jyf> 交大不是蛤蟆的母校么
<jiero> nyfair: 今年我表姐的儿子就去台湾上大学了。不过是从福建
<jyf> 而且有网军部队 貌似
<onlylove> jyf: weili han?
 * nyfair 之所以不再怎么看日本动漫，就是因为被交大的伪娘女仆咖恶心到了
<onlylove> jiero: 台湾……用粤语上课？
<onlylove> nyfair: 马里山？
<jusss_> nyfair: 你为啥没去惩罚她们
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么会是粤语
<nyfair> jusss_: 打不过
<jiero> onlylove: 他应该是闽北的，不过可能会些闽南语
<onlylove> jiero: 那台湾省啥语言，高山语？
<jusss_> nyfair: ...亲近她们，然后用手指搞定她们
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，闽南语
<nyfair> jusss_: 伪娘是男的
<jyf> nyfair: 你甩甩皮鞭 薇娘不就乖乖就范了？
<jiero> nyfair: 你是男的
<jyf> 啊 想起个憾事
<jusss_> nyfair: 男的怎么了，难道它们没有*
<black_angel> MacBook
<jyf> 很久以前q群里认识个女程序员
<jyf> 发过照片 蛮不错的 当然不是明星那种
<jiero> jyf: 那有怎么了？
<jyf> 可惜后来没联系了 人挺和善 写代码也不差
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<jyf> 是湖南一个什么师范出来的
<nyfair> jiero: 笨，然后就没有然后了呗
<jusss_> jyf: 然后就没你们骚扰了？然后就跑了？
<jyf> jusss_: 毛啊 都是程序员
<jusss_> jyf: 国外不是说女程序猿经常被骚扰吗
<jiero> jyf: 程序员都内贱么。。
<jyf> 女程序员都能抗啊
<jyf> 我上家公司的女程都跟我们一起开荤笑话
<jusss_> jyf: ...你是说 nyfair
<jiero> nyfair: 绝对是男的了。我确信
<nyfair> jusss_: 你才程序猿，你全家都程序猿
<jyf> 没确定nyfair是不是女程序员
 * jiero 号召一起鄙视 roylez
<jusss_> nyfair: 你喜欢触手类动漫吗？
<jiero> 。。。触手。
 * jiero 想起大海怪那电影。
<nyfair> jusss_: 比起那个，我更喜欢史莱姆
<jusss_> nyfair: 史莱姆。。。真重口呀
<nyfair> jusss_: 说得好像你不重口似的
<jusss_> nyfair: 史莱姆契约公主里的那个史莱姆？
<jyf> 是莱姆不是个肉球么 有什么重口的
<jyf> 难道是指重量？
<onlylove> nyfair: 像果冻那样的？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 牙齿好漂亮的说
<jyf> minecraft里的是莱姆还是方块的呢
<jiero> jyf: 去你的，minecraft 里啥砖块不是方块的——水都是
<jusss_> jyf: onlylove, 你们没看过史莱姆契约公主？
<nyfair> 你们这群java黑怎么玩minecraft?
<onlylove> jusss_: 不堪重口味的片子，史莱姆是个动漫角色
<nyfair> zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/史莱姆
<alvin_rxg> Title: 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ wikipedia.org)
<imtxc> 今天这么热闹呢
<jyf> jusss_: 没有
<jyf> 没办法 我就喜欢玩minecraft
<jyf> cpp版本的minetest游戏内容不行
<jyf> minecraft可是我买的第一个正版游戏
<jusss_> onlylove: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2080761224
<^k^> jusss_ ... ⇪ 呕~~当初谁推荐什么《史莱姆契约公主》之类的书的，好恶心_变身百合小说吧_百度贴吧
<jusss_> onlylove: 原文就不发了，太重口味
<kissW_> 🆙
<onlylove> jusss_: 蓬蓬乳，恒河尸？
<nyfair> jusss_: 次奥，你找得都是啥啊
<jyf> 史莱姆就是果冻虫嘛
<jusss_> nyfair: 你看过天神右翼吗
<jusss_> nyfair: 你不是说史莱姆吗？我于是就想到了这个史莱姆契约公主这本小说，太触手了
<jusss_> nyfair: 作为一个男性同胞，我表示我都看不下去这本小说了
<jyf> jusss_: 吃人系而已 没啥大不了的
<jyf> h论坛常用招数
<jusss_> jyf: 。。。各种被虐，作者是受虐狂
<nyfair> jusss_: 哦，那你换个主体，去看看勇者大战魔物娘吧
<jusss_> jyf: 天神右翼 欢喜禅也比较不错
<jyf> jusss_: 我要看肉文
<jusss_> jyf: 炼狱天使比较不错
<jyf> jusss_: 我只看过折翼天使
<nyfair> mi ku mi
<jusss_> nyfair: http://www.yamibo.com/forum.php
<^k^> jusss_ ... ⇪ 论坛 - 百合会 - Powered by Discuz!
<jyf> 当年上这论坛的大妈如今如何了？ jusss_
<jusss_> jyf: 不知道
<nyfair> 300大妈是湾湾网站
<jyf> 我说当年那些腐女
<jyf> 如今都大妈了
<jyf> 不知道现在生活如何 家庭和谐否
<jusss_> jyf: nyfair, http://www.douban.com/note/43530701/
<^k^> jusss_ ... ⇪ 【转】TOUS..你再不出现连我这都要被淹了T-T！（原LZ已消失）
<nyfair> jusss_: 太长不看，求总结
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 你们在聊什么啊...
<jusss_> nyfair: ...
 * hamo 这才多久没看啊...
<jusss_> nyfair: 你可以在夜深人静没人的时候看看
<jyf> jusss_: 那人的男盆友应该鼓励她去把那个mm追回来
<jyf> 然后在家双飞
<jusss_> jyf: ...
<jyf> jusss_: 好多人都这么想 呵呵
<jusss_> jyf: 感觉主角很饥渴
 * jyf 但他们得先有女朋友
<jusss_> jyf: 跟 nyfair似的
<nyfair> jyf: 其实他们都有俩个女朋友
<nyfair> jyf: 佐酱和佑酱
<jyf> nyfair: 不是10个妃子么
<nyfair> jyf: 好吧，你赢了
<jyf> 不排除有人富大 天生十二个
<jusss_> jyf: 是个。。。
<jusss_> jyf: 有没有可能20个
<jyf> jusss_: 考虑过 大概这就是为何瑜伽这么流行的原因吧
<jusss_> jyf: 嗯，对
<jyf> jusss_: 瑜伽有个好处 可以湾下腰来
<jyf> 不过有的动物牛逼 比如猫 根本不需要瑜伽
<jusss_> jyf: 还可以做各种高难度动作
<dchxcrow> 方式的
<jyf> jusss_: 你真是冷场大王 无聊
<jusss_> jyf: ...
<jusss_> nyfair: 你喜欢瑜伽吗
<nyfair> 你俩思想太龌龊了，我保持沉默
<jyf> 事实如此啊
<jyf> qq875339306: 你想忽悠我 别以为我不知道你的把戏
<dreameyesonme> 哎哟妈呀
<dreameyesonme> 终于进门了。。
<jyf> http://www.1pad.cn/12150/
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 酷比魔方笔记本？这也太跨界了吧 | 平板电脑网
<jyf> 山寨macbook air
<dreameyesonme> 刚回来看见一妹子穿着丝袜。。
<dreameyesonme> 还是没穿？？
<dreameyesonme> 不确定。。
<dreameyesonme> 冻死我了
<qq875339306> dreameyesonme: 学校寝室里？
<qq875339306> dreameyesonme: 今天魔都还好啊
<dreameyesonme> qq875339306: 我反正是不敢穿丝袜在外面晃就是了
<dreameyesonme> 冷不说
<qq875339306> dreameyesonme: 到漫展你还能见到光腿一族
<dreameyesonme> 以后还会生病
<dreameyesonme> ==钦佩之情油然而生
<dreameyesonme> 没去过
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 也许只是那种外面看像丝袜的秋裤...
<dreameyesonme> hamo: 哈哈 可是那种很丑
<dreameyesonme> 还不如穿裤子
<jusss_> 不光能看到光腿，还能看到other something...
<dreameyesonme> 什么？
<dreameyesonme> 胸？
<dreameyesonme> jusss_: 是么
<nk1ox> ……打扰大家一下，我语文不好，问个用字的问题
<nk1ox> “涉猎之广，写作范围之款令人惊叹”中的“款”，怎么解释？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 胸？哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 结构相同的话对应位置应该是意思相近吧？
<dreameyesonme> 楼上笑什么
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 完全被 jusss_ 带坏了
<nk1ox> 哦
<nk1ox> 谢谢
<jyf> nk1ox: 款通宽 是古人使用拼音输入法时候常见的错误
<nk1ox> = =
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 不是啊。。女生也会讨论这个话题啊
<dreameyesonme> 并且很多女生很在意
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 会讨论男人的么？
<jusss_> nk1ox: 你确信不是广？
<black_angel> 可以过滤掉 jyf
<jyf> black_angel: 男人会讨论女人的胸 我照理问问有啥奇怪的
<dreameyesonme> jyf: 我们寝室没讨论过。。她们都是打电话。。
<dreameyesonme> 各自
<dreameyesonme> 没什么好讨论的呀。。
<dreameyesonme> 再说了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那我们可以研究研究一下了
<dreameyesonme> 那你们慢慢研究呗
<dreameyesonme> 晚上我跟室友加上她闺蜜一起去食堂吃饭
 * qq875339306 很讨厌讨论电视剧啊，为什么这种东西那么多人看啊
<dreameyesonme> 当然，她俩比较女神
<dreameyesonme> 然后我室友闺蜜突然跟她还位置
<stardiviner> qq875339306: 最讨厌QQ了，为啥那么多人用阿，还有那么多人用qq昵称的。
<dreameyesonme> 说附近有她们班一男生
<qq875339306> dreameyesonme: 然后一相比较之后你更出彩了？
<dreameyesonme> 她今天没化妆。。不好意思坐对面。。
<dreameyesonme> qq875339306: 别黑我了
<dreameyesonme> 我真是不理解啊
<dreameyesonme> 她又说那男生有女朋友啊对别人特好
<qq875339306> stardiviner: 我是高端黑，你不信问问这里的大水B
<dreameyesonme> 还是女神要一直保持那种。。
<dreameyesonme> 不理解
<stardiviner> qq875339306: 好吧，反正我是表示无法理解不好好起nick的人
<jyf> stardiviner: 如果你仔细观察记录 他就是 nyfair
<qq875339306> stardiviner: 因为有人骚扰我，所以我改了这么个nick
<qq875339306> stardiviner: 好让他尽情骚扰
<dreameyesonme> 你们别乱改啊
<dreameyesonme> 本来我就不熟
<dreameyesonme> 现在更加混乱了
<stardiviner> qq875339306: 这nick绝对有人骚扰你，这不z明摆贴QQ号么。
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 乃还打算混熟啊。。
<nyfair> stardiviner: 所以说你不够黑啊
<dreameyesonme> 不是  就是分不清
<stardiviner> jyf: 原来如此，我通常是半路进来逛逛
<stardiviner> nyfair: right
<jyf> stardiviner: 他是要给我下毒 误导我
 * imtxc 下班回家
<jyf> 但我不会上当
<stardiviner> jyf: :)
<jyf> 想买个android 4.4的长续航的平板
<dreameyesonme> 怎么改的话说
<jyf> 这样以后回家办公就可以到处出门了 哈哈
<stardiviner> dreameyesonme: /nick [NEW NICK]
<[little> 什么啊。。
<onlylove> [little: 这快学会了
<[little> 我的改个有意思的
<onlylove> [little: 你可以不要那个方括号的
<jyf> 不如叫 littlexi
<onlylove> 下班下班
<[little> ==
<onlylove> jyf: 啥含义？
<onlylove> 不等了，急着回家
<[little> 不就是林晓夕么。。给跪了。。凑起来也就是个梦。。就因为这个行了吧。。别再提了。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 正则表达式里问号是表示0个或1个，为什么匹配出2个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453149 ？号的意思书上写是0个或1个前面的，应该照道理匹配出job隔阂joopp，但是为什么jooop也匹配出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 popli3 — 2013-12-04 17:54
<ant_> 大家好
<^k^> ant_:点点点.  18:39 
<ant_> ^k^: ？
<^k^> ant_, 休息一下..  18:40 
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  18:45 
<jusss_> nyfair 已退出 (Quit: love fuck no fuck, no fuck roll egg, have many ppl wanna fuck.) 这句话是什么意思呀？
<black_angel> nyfair 是个人才呀
<dchxcrow> 哪种无线上网卡是可以在linux下能用的啊
 * ant_ 跑来
<ant_> 没人了居然
 * ant_ 跑走
<jiero> 额。竟然没要求密码认证
 * jiero 果然是恶人
<black_angel> 小姨子走啦
 * ant_ 跑来
<jiero> ant_: 你是小姨子？
<ant_> 谁是小姨子？
<jiero>  ant_: 。。哦。看着 [19:48]	black_angel	小姨子走啦 [19:50]	ant_	跑来
<jusss> ..
<black_angel> littlexi
<ant_> ==
<jiero> edison0354: 。潜水员
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<ant_> 什么呀
<black_angel> 就是 littlexi 呀
<jiero> ant_: 换了马甲也认识，阿姨
<ant_> 那谁是我姐吗？
<ant_> 干嘛叫我小姨子？
<black_angel> jiero: 他又不是
<edison0354> 有谁入了NEXUS 5了么
<jiero> black_angel: 哦。那是我搞错了 ant_  抱歉了
<ant_> ==
<ant_> 没有搞错啊
<ant_> 关键是谁是你小姨子哦？
<jiero> 。。。小姨子。到底是什么意思？我查查
<black_angel> :D
<jiero> 哦。这个啊。
<black_angel> 一个 tomcat 直接把 32 GB 内存吃完了
<jiero> 抱歉。我都不知道是啥意思哈。。。
<black_angel> 就是小小朋友叫的呗
<dreameyesonme> 那是小姨。。
<jiero> edison0354: nexus 5是5代机么。我只有3代机。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 想好一个 nick 然后注册它
<black_angel> 小姨跟小姨子有区别吗？
<jiero> black_angel: 小姨子一种亲属关系的称谓。其亲属关系为：妻子的姐姐或者妹妹。其中一般指妻子的妹妹称呼小姨子；妻子的姐姐一般称呼为大姨子。
<jiero> black_angel: 小姨就是阿姨——但比父母小
<jiero> 我靠。。。baidu搜这个词语真不靠谱。。
<edison0354> jiero: 恩
<black_angel> jiero: 晚上你应该多陪陪度娘嘛
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 注册什么
<edison0354> jiero: 你是Galaxy？
<jiero> edison0354: 不是。忘了。
<jiero> edison0354: 那台我一直没用
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 你的 nick 是不是不需要密码的呀
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 为啥不靠普 是这样啊
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 是的
<jiero> edison0354: 对android没有啥兴趣，就一直没有用。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我喜欢用谷姐来搜索多一点
<edison0354> jiero: 囧
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 谷姐？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 知道了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: ^^ 还有度娘呢
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: eyes on me 是不是一首歌呀？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我问下谷姐
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 还有鸭子 duckduckgo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Search DuckDuckGo (@ duckduckgo.com)
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 恩
<black_angel> 难道 alvin_rxg 也是机器人
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • nethogs命令错误提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453154 我估计它的意思是让我选择网卡吧？可是我该怎么选择呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 压哨出手 — 2013-12-04 20:21
<black_angel> Love The Way You Lie (Rihanna,Eminem)这首歌好好听
<black_angel> 在车上听这首歌肯定更有感觉
<black_angel> http://music.baidu.com/song/7478534?pst=sug
<^k^> black_angel ... ⇪ Love The Way You Lie (Part Ii)-Rihanna,Eminem,Love The Way You Lie (Part Ii)在线试听,MP3免费下载,Love The Way You Lie (Part Ii)歌词下载_百度音乐-听到极致
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 恩
<dreameyesonme> 蕾哈娜嘛
<black_angel> ^k^: 今天天气怎么样呀？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 中文翻译是这名字呀？
<^k^> black_angel, 在那里你更愿意呢？  20:29 
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: ^&^
<lucky__> ofan: 能帮我注册个verizon的账号吗
<black_angel> ^k^: 嗯，不错，楼下有停车位吗？
 * iMadper 今天好困
<^k^> black_angel, 都是啊，是有车位楼下吧？  20:29 
<ofan> lucky__: 啥帐号
 * black_angel 还在悲剧地加班中……
<dreameyesonme> 是她唱的
<lucky__> ofan: verizon官网的账号
<dreameyesonme> love the way you lie
<lucky__> ofan: 我想去那里买点东西
<ofan> lucky__: 那个要有verizon的手机号吧
<lucky__> ofan: 好像只有美国人才能注册
<ofan> 我不是美国人 lol
<iMadper> ofan: 我想买 custom one pro
<lucky__> ofan: 你不是在美国嘛...
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 是呀
<ofan> iMadper: 支持，买两个送我一个
<iMadper> ofan: 醒醒, 孩子
<ofan> lucky__: 在美国就是美国人？
<lucky__> ofan: my fault...要不你注册一下试试？lol
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 她很多歌都不错啊
<ofan> lucky__: 你挂个代理就行了
<ofan> lucky__: 还得填信息什么的，麻烦
<black_angel> 有谁在使用 ArchLinux 的吗？
<lucky__> ofan: 我没有十位数的手机号
<ofan> lucky__: 要手机号就算了
<iMadper> black_angel: 我.
<iMadper> shengyao_afk: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<black_angel> iMadper: 如何安装?
<lucky__> ofan: 美国用的手机号都是十位数的吧？
<iMadper> black_angel: .... 鄙视伸手党
<ofan> lucky__: 透露个人信息的我都不搞
 * lucky__ 对伸手党这个好敏感
<iMadper> black_angel: 安装指南写的那么详细, 自己不会看?
<iMadper> black_angel: 装的时候遇到实际问题再来问呀
<black_angel> iMadper: 我正在下载  iso
<lucky__> ofan: 嗯 也对 有风险
<iMadper> s sq | black_angel
<^k^> black_angel: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
<black_angel> ^k^: 死亡前奏
<^k^> black_angel, 我尽量不去想这些事情非常多。  20:37 
<lucky__> ofan: 美国手机号都是十位数吧？
 * iMadper 毫不掩盖自己对男性伸手党的鄙视于厌恶.
<ofan> lucky__: 貌似是
<iMadper> s/于/与/
<ofan> iMadper: 啧啧
<iMadper> ofan: 今天我玩坏了一台ibm的服务器...
<iMadper> ofan: 还是一台新买的... 明天叫ibm的售后过来修
<lucky__> iMadper: 那真有点后悔告诉你真相了. lol
<iMadper> lucky__: 恩.
<roylez> iMadper: x系列
<iMadper> roylez: 对!
 * black_angel 有一天会狠狠地教训一番 iMadper 的
<roylez> iMadper: x系列本来就是渣
 * ofan black_angel 支持！
<iMadper> black_angel: 在你有长期op之前, 可以先隐藏自己的这个想法
<ofan> iMadper: 壕都用ibm的
<iMadper> ofan: 又不是我买的
<roylez> ofan: 钱多人傻用ibm
<ofan> iMadper: 那就更壕了
<iMadper> ...
<black_angel> op 是啥玩意?
<gcell> 求教一个问题，无线网卡和有线网卡可以绑定到一个IP接入同一个局域网吗？
<ofan> iMadper: 来刷leetcode玩
<iMadper> black_angel: 难道你自己不鄙视伸手党吗?
<black_angel> 没错，真是钱多人傻用 IBM，楼下那台 AIX 32GB内存，一下子就被跑爆了
<iMadper> ofan: 啥来的? oj?
<ofan> gcell: no
<ofan> iMadper: 是
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 不玩... 没能里
<iMadper> 没能力玩oj
<lucky__> iMadper: 为什么女性伸手党就不用鄙视了？
<ofan> 没能力所以要玩
<iMadper> lucky__: 女生, 智商/能力双低.
<wujie> 哈哈
<ofan> lucky__: 因为她无法鄙视自己 lol
<iMadper> lucky__: 我们绅士一些, 宽容一些.
<black_angel> IBM 出了个 WTCF，就目前的开发情况而言，垃圾得不行
<iMadper> ofan: 我也没鄙视你~
 * iMadper 为什么要去碰ibm那玩艺...
 * ofan 刷刷刷
<gcell> ofan: 哦，多谢
<lucky__> ofan: 正解 lol
 * black_angel 那群傻冒领导还被忽悠得觉得很牛逼
<iMadper> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Custom-One-Pro-Interactive/dp/B00D8BP8H8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386161023&sr=8-2&keywords=custom+one+pro
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Custom-One-Pro-Interactive/dp/B00D8BP8H8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386161023&sr=8-2&keywords=custom+one+pro -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> ofan: 可惜是白色特价, 要是黑色特价, 我就买了
<black_angel> 9 点，走人
<black_angel> 白色也很酷呀
<ofan> iMadper: 白色多好
<ofan> 小白用白色
<iMadper> ofan: 容易脏
<ofan> iMadper: 不会
<iMadper> ofan: 啊? 怎么不会?
<ofan> 塑料的怎么脏
<iMadper> ofan: 耳罩是皮子的呀
<iMadper> ofan: 横梁也是皮子呀
<black_angel> 白色多好看，像 dreameyesonme  的牙齿一样白
<ofan> iMadper: 一擦就没了
<iMadper> ofan: 考虑下.
<iMadper> ofan: 在考虑是买馒头还是这个. 这两个都是随身耳机呀! 赞!
<black_angel> 话说《魔兽》电影版什么时候才能上映呢？
<iMadper> black_angel: 15å¹´
<lucky__> iMadper: itouch4的听歌效果怎么样？有个同学要三百块卖给我
<iMadper> lucky__: 还算不错的了.
<iMadper> lucky__: 估计跟fuze差不多, 但是推力略大
<lucky__> iMadper: 能听无损的吗
<iMadper> lucky__: .
<lucky__> iMadper: lol我看中他给我出的价格了
<iMadper> lucky__: 我也是基于价格说的, 不错
<dreameyesonme> 啊啊啊
<lucky__> iMadper: lol
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀
<dreameyesonme> 三个女神在我们寝室比腰细。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 帮我看看是不是白色的有点儿丑? http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Custom-One-Pro-Interactive/dp/B00D8BP8H8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386161023&sr=8-2&keywords=custom+one+pro
<dreameyesonme> 丑倒不丑
<dreameyesonme> 但是很容易脏
<dreameyesonme> 是真的
<black_angel> 嗯，就听 dreameyesonme 的话吧
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你是想说, 他们比腰细, 但是你没有腰, 所以不能跟他们比?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 恩. 那还是等黑色特价好了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 有照片么？
<black_angel> 胡说, dreameyesonme 的身材刚好，标准的
 * black_angel dreameyesonme 的照片有也不给乐乐看
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 没有啊，，我是没有腰T^T,只是在告诉你们我们寝室有人在比腰
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 恩.
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 我要看那些腰好的
<black_angel> 哈哈，我喜欢肉肉的，不喜欢腰细的
<black_angel> http://music.baidu.com/song/18969036#be8091d396370d623eae4f39e19658ee
<^k^> black_angel ... ⇪ Jack Sparrow(feat. Michael Bolton)-The Lonely Island,Jack Sparrow(feat. Michael Bolton)在线试听,MP3免费下载,Jack Sparrow(feat. Michael Bolton)歌词下载_百度音乐-听到极致
<lucky__> iMadper: 你在verizon买过东西没？
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 你去人人
<iMadper> lucky__: 没.
<iMadper> lucky__: 就woot/美亚/日亚
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 如果我投了猪胎我就去
<dreameyesonme> 那你怎么看腰细的？
<dreameyesonme> 不是你要看么
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 上传啊， imm.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
<black_angel> roylez: 已经上传了
<lucky__> iMadper: 美亚的手机基本都比verizon贵200刀左右
<roylez> black_angel: 链接？
<iMadper> lucky__: 你确定是lock free? 我不了解
<black_angel> roylez: 找 iMadper 要，如果他还存着的话
<black_angel> :D
<iMadper> black_angel: 存什么?
<dreameyesonme> 美亚是什么
<black_angel> iMadper: linker
<roylez> dreameyesonme: amazon.com
<iMadper> black_angel: 链接器?
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 美国亚马逊
<iMadper> black_angel: 你是说 ld?
<lucky__> iMadper: sure
<dreameyesonme> 怪不得了
<dreameyesonme> 也是海淘吧？
<iMadper> black_angel: 怎么突然蹦到链接器了...
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 必须呀
<lucky__> iMadper: verizon的服务吊啊
<black_angel> iMadper: 算了，orz
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 海淘价格优势明显呀
<iMadper> black_angel: 搞不懂你说什么
<iMadper> black_angel: linker除了链接器之外, 还有别的翻译?
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 我不会呀
<dreameyesonme> 想买也不行
<black_angel> 下班，走人
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 很简单的东西呀
<iMadper> black_angel: 哦, 你想说的是link? 链接?
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 直接让 iMadper 送
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 伤脑筋的事情肯定是交给别人去做的啦
<iMadper> 这 black_angel 是谁呀?
<black_angel> 之前哪个哥们买了两台树莓派来着
<iMadper> ban了没关系吧?
<lucky__> ofan: 这里面有谁在美国的 而且比较热心的 有更多可能性来帮我注册个账号的？
<black_angel> iMadper: 你猜
<ofan> lucky__: fivesheep knownbad
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 不是要办卡吗
<dreameyesonme> 好麻烦。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 信用卡咯
<black_angel> 让 iMadper 送为什么还要办卡呢？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 恩, 是麻烦, 以前我都让 adam帮我代购, 直到最近几个月, 我才自己办了卡
<dreameyesonme> 我没有信用卡
<dreameyesonme> 恩  没有
<dreameyesonme> 学生不给办的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: taobao代购
<lucky__> ofan: 貌似我都没和他们聊过...sigh
<dreameyesonme> 算了吧  那就别买呗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6eefb5b4gw1eb7r1ucjicj20fv0andgs.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 代购我选不来
<lucky__> dreameyesonme: 我就是taobao代购
<dreameyesonme> lucky__: 是吗？蛮好的
<lucky__> dreameyesonme: .
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得我得晚点开始海淘的经历
<edison0354> roylez: 这个新闻是被改过的应该……
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 其实我可以代付款.
<edison0354> roylez: 原文是他已经把他想好的结局告诉电视剧导演了，万一有不测，就那样拍
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你把钱打给我, 我帮你付款. 其他的你自己来
<dreameyesonme> 其他还有什么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 转运回国呀
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 申请美国地址呀
<dreameyesonme> 不会。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 过海关呀/缴税呀
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 都很简单, 孩子...
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 原来这么麻烦啊
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<dreameyesonme> 以后吧以后吧
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 你买啥？
<dreameyesonme> 再说我还没工作
<edison0354> 我的爪机是寄到HK，然后让朋友人肉过关顺丰给我的，于是免税了
<iMadper> edison0354: 直邮到内地, 免税可能性是98%
<edison0354> iMadper: 但是一旦被睡就悲剧了
<edison0354> iMadper: 贴吧里无数的悲剧
<jiero> edison0354: 被税就税呗。。。
<iMadper> edison0354: 4儿子5儿子都是廉价手机, 被税有多少?
<jiero> edison0354: 多交17%？
<edison0354> jiero: 被睡就不如淘宝了
<dreameyesonme> 我也不知道买什么啊  刚刚看到MINI蛮便宜
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求大神指点如何将grub2正确地安装至u盘中，以完成.iso文件的引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453155 本人实力有限，仅靠网上的教程实在是搞不定这个问题 先谈谈我之前大概尝试了的方法： 首先，找个u盘用fdisk分区（就分了一个区，开头4096个扇区，设定为活动分区了），再用mkfs.vfat格式化成fat32
<^k^> ─> ； 然后，尝试了grub-install --force --no-floppy --root-directory=/media/MULTIBOOT/ /dev/sdb这样的命令（这个是用过的参数 …
<edison0354> jiero: 10%吧？
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。
<jiero> edison0354: 就差那么点。。。
<jiero> 你还不如淘宝呢
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<edison0354> jiero: 自己海淘保证原封
<dreameyesonme> 不过我觉得吧
<dreameyesonme> 我是电子杀手
<dreameyesonme> 在我手上都会坏
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我是电子垃圾收藏架
 * edison0354 技嘉 Brix Ultra Compact PC i7-4500U (GB-BXi7-4500)
 * edison0354 这东西有人要么
<iMadper> edison0354: 寄到我单位好了.
<jiero> edison0354: 比我的电脑先进7年
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 你有啥残废品要出的？
<jiero> edison0354: 免费给我了
<edison0354> jiero: 朋友卖的
<jiero> edison0354: 算了
<edison0354> jiero: 海淘回来卖……
<jiero> edison0354: 切。。。
<iMadper> edison0354: 这个频道里海淘的人多, 所以你这生意不好做
 * edison0354 现有小伙伴可办理港行水果产品代购业务……适当加价……
<edison0354> iMadper: 我其实是想问问有没有人用上五儿子了
<dreameyesonme> 没有
 * edison0354 NEXUS 5的摄像头究竟会不会被磨呢
<iMadper> edison0354: 4儿子太渣, 所以也不看好5儿子
<edison0354> iMadper: 渣么……
<iMadper> edison0354: 4儿子... 渣屏幕, 渣待机, 渣材质, 渣摄像头
<jiero> edison0354: 。记得前一段时间好像有人说过。随意了。
<edison0354> iMadper: 一分价钱一分货
<iMadper> edison0354: 恩, 所以比小米强点儿
<iMadper> edison0354: 但是不如魅族
<roylez> jiero: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1eb7jrza7djj20ba0ewwfe.jpg
<edison0354> jiero: 其实是我看上了一款手机壳……
<edison0354> iMadper: 别跟粗粮比
<iMadper> roylez: 人猫眼
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<iMadper> edison0354: 做工的话, 小米不输四儿子吧?
<iMadper> edison0354: 魅族更是强太多
<edison0354> roylez: 眉毛画的好奇怪
<roylez> jiero: 想把这俩都收了
<edison0354> roylez: 警察叔叔这里有变态
<jiero> roylez: 。谔谔额。
<edison0354> iMadper: 无视粗粮
 * iMadper 无视粗粮和四儿子
<jiero> roylez: 金发女郎海了去了。
<edison0354> jiero: 他的重点其实是那只猫吧
<jiero> roylez: 上周坐车就碰到个，美国的，比我高10%
<dreameyesonme> 我也想还手机。。
<roylez> jiero: 没有眼睛这么好的
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 你个瞎子
<iMadper> edison0354: 重点是人和猫的眼镜都是一个黄一个蓝... 不过有可能人有美瞳.. cc roylez
<jiero> roylez: 你一定要天生这样眼睛的吧，我都知道可以用道具变换颜色
<roylez> iMadper: 美瞳还照个毛
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥米
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥?
 * jiero 好奇roylez竟然发烧了
<onlylove> iMadper: 猫的眼睛能理解，那人的眼睛咋回事
<dreameyesonme> 美瞳？
<iMadper> onlylove: 美瞳呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我刚来，啥都不知道
<dreameyesonme> 隐形带着都难受吧？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 但是很多人一定会带着的。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 眼眶里面有个眼球其实也挺难受的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 摘下来会舒服很多哦~
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 还有像我这样傻的，不带，但是眼睛也是近视的
<dreameyesonme> 我戴镜框
<jiero> 150度+450度。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。平光么？
<dreameyesonme> 近视
 * jiero 的眼睛也就看自己面前的书不用眼睛。。。
<jiero> 眼镜。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 这算弱视吧？
<dreameyesonme> 我平时不戴
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4876e8adgw1eb7hww7oecj20dv0ibwg1.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 上课必须戴
<jiero> edison0354: 什么弱视？
<edison0354> jiero: 好像说是左右眼差距够多少就算是弱视了？
<jiero> edison0354: 哦。以前是25度250度的，后来都差劲了
<jiero> 开始是 0度 100度好像。
<dreameyesonme> afk是什么
<edison0354> jiero: 囧
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  away from keyboard 的缩写。但是一般都是 away
<dreameyesonme> 懂了 谢耳朵好像说过
<jiero> roylez:  可爱的球球
<jiero> roylez: 我吃这种东西，那些丸子会从鼻子里出来。
<jiero> roylez: 我吃玉米也能。
<jusss> roylez: 刚看完华尔街2,
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: afk == always fxxk keyboard
<jiero> iMadper:  其实 fuck不是什么贬义词。
<jusss> dreameyesonme: away from keyboard
<jiero> iMadper: 就是没意思罢了。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我是当动词来用的...
<jiero> iMadper: 我倒是觉得是多数时候可以忽略的词汇，不带任何含义
<edison0354> jiero: fuck早就成了感叹词了
<jiero> edison0354: 就是没意义而已
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 很多时候是
<dreameyesonme> 好冷啊尼玛
<iMadper> jiero: 仅仅为了加强语气
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 有暖气
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我在北方, 现在只穿一个tee
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 没暖气。
<jiero> 我这里气温 10摄氏度
<jiero> 无加温设备
<jiero> iMadper: 其实可以习惯那种温度，现在我睡在窗户台上。
<iMadper> jiero: 那你更厉害
<jiero> iMadper: 就是那种突出的，让我想起以前睡睡袋。
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a8ef5277jw1eb6voyxmysj20k00okq5j.jpg
<jiero> 直接在地上。能亲切的感受到地表和1米高度的温度差异
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/75e5a224jw1eb7elldrczj20cs0cotag.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你找个吧。
<jiero> roylez: 哦。你多高？
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5c7ea676tw1eb7fzdsn24j20c808ht9o.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 先问问。
<dreameyesonme> ==冷啊。。
<jiero> roylez: 主席。你还没睡觉。
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 美女你还在啊，真不合适
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 作为作好了？
<roylez> jiero: 今天开会到12点
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 马上转入深夜话题
<iMadper> ... jiero
<jiero> iMadper: 多少个月没有深夜话题了。
<dreameyesonme> 北方正好啊
<jiero> 我都不记得了。
<jiero> 反正从来都不是我启动的，不知道说什么
<jiero> 只是今天主席在这里，
<iMadper> 恩, 主席最近忙, 所以这个频道最近没啥色情话题
<roylez> iMadper: 是啊，忙
<iMadper> roylez: 搞定了没?
<iMadper> roylez: 计划啥时候过去?
<dreameyesonme> 主席是谁
<jiero> iMadper: 今天上午全是搞内核的句子，我都看不下去了
<roylez> iMadper: 还有没体检，没分配CO
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: roylez 是主席, 也是乐乐
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么会? 我怎么没注意...
<iMadper> roylez: co是啥?
<jiero> edison0354: 单纯的追新小子
<dreameyesonme> 乐乐~~
<edison0354> jiero: ？
<roylez> iMadper: 这个弄好了，还有离婚，还有找新婆娘，还有找工作。现在还在计划带父母去泰国玩。太多事了
<dreameyesonme> 这名字好
<roylez> iMadper: Case Officer
<iMadper> roylez: 哦
<edison0354> jiero: 啥追新小子？
<iMadper> roylez: 我擦, 离婚... 我以为已经离了...
<roylez> iMadper: 很长一段时间不能教育你们这群卢瑟了
<jiero> roylez: 。我也以为你早就离婚了。原来只是分居。
<iMadper> roylez: 卢瑟为啥需要教育?!~
<onlylove> roylez: 离婚了，所以是温拿？
<roylez> onlylove: 是啊
<jiero> roylez: 或者。。。你瞒着我们已经二婚了。。。
<edison0354> 好奇怪的话题
<dreameyesonme> 离婚？！
<jiero> edison0354: 感觉是你。看twitter的印象
<roylez> onlylove: 我感觉良好因为现在我是为自己活啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你有离婚经验?
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 乐乐是常见的宠物名称
<dreameyesonme> 没啊。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 哦...
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 有漂亮的妹子介绍给我？
<onlylove> roylez: 就和我现在不是为自己活似的
<dreameyesonme> 有主了啊我认识的女神
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 从来不在乎这个...
<edison0354> jiero: 你有我Twitter？
<dreameyesonme> 不在乎甚么？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 一样介绍给我呗，男神就是我
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 你觉得我们会在乎女生有没有男朋友?!
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> jiero: 你还经常上twitter么
<dreameyesonme> 但是我不能介绍啊
<dreameyesonme> 这样多不好
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 哦, 不用你介绍...
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 有啥不好?
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 毫无负罪感!
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没见他名字的缩写么NTR
<dreameyesonme> 男生不会在乎？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65b1caf3tw1eb6vvq2bmtj20h80cxwgw.jpg
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 因人而异了
<dreameyesonme> 图片什么意思？
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 就是一个萎缩老头在YY而已
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 说实话太漂亮的多数脑子有问题，脸蛋和胸用得多，就不用脑了
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 说实话, 脸蛋不漂亮, 胸不大不好看的, 也没啥脑子
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 恋爱中的女人都是猪---这是一个女博士师姐跟我说的，有道理。不过不恋爱的时候，很多女人还是有决断的
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 因人而异.
<dreameyesonme> 同意楼上
<edison0354> roylez: 比如说那些劈腿的女人么
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 不过, 吵架的时候女生没逻辑没脑子什么的, 还是可以肯定的
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 那就找个理性不怎么吵架的呗
<dreameyesonme> ==
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 确实有这种，我的英国同事就娶了一个
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 问题是, 这不是唯一要求. 太多要求堆在一起, 就很难找到合适的了
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 要求何必那么多啊
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 所以, 最好的情况就是, 找个特别喜欢的, 然后各种包容她
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 这样就好了
<roylez> 就是，那么多要求，找死
<LinPei1> 终于看到有活人的频道了
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵  互相包容
<roylez> 各种包容女人，你找死
<dreameyesonme> 不要认为总是自己包容别人
<dreameyesonme> 其实对方也在忍
<roylez> 欲壑难填，终有你忍不了的时候
<roylez> 为什么我会离婚？
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 所以要相互啊
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 相互也没用
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 很简单, 不喜欢了呀
<dreameyesonme> 好吧好吧
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 错了，要找正确的人
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 什么都不是问题, 最大的问题就是不喜欢了
<dreameyesonme> 谁是正确的呢
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 别的都是小事
<roylez> dreameyesonme: do not try to fix anyone, find one who is not broken
<dreameyesonme> 本来婚姻就是射幸行为
<dreameyesonme> 难道你能猜到结局？
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 这个不需要婚姻基础.
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 可以的
<dreameyesonme> 他不是离婚了么
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 要是能猜到, 还需要离婚?  cc roylez
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 所以哪来什么正确
<dreameyesonme> 只是你后来要分开了
<dreameyesonme> 才说是错的
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 见微知著，现在我很有这个自信
<NaoTanRen> 不过说个正经的, roylez 你有女儿吗?
<dreameyesonme> 难道开始在一起的时候
<roylez> 有，4岁
<dreameyesonme> 她不是对的？
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 有女儿, 其实还是要多考虑一些
<LinPei1> 这里难道不是ubuntu频道么
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 考虑过了
<dreameyesonme> 离婚，最无辜的就小孩
<NaoTanRen> LinPei1: 如果你有跟ubuntu相关的事情, 可以说出来
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 说了半天，你答应给我介绍的呢？
<NaoTanRen> LinPei1: 比如, 你给ubuntu写了很多patch之类的
<dreameyesonme> 我没说给你介绍啊
<dreameyesonme> 你不是要漂亮的吗
<dreameyesonme> 我漂亮的同学都有主了
<dreameyesonme> 我社交比较窄
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 全发过来，我看中的让我去搅黄他们
<dreameyesonme> 我不是让你去人人嘛
<dreameyesonme> 你早就拒绝了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 人人真不是给人用的
<dreameyesonme> 再说了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 上人人的女人我不要
<dreameyesonme> 我可不能发给你
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 好吧
<dreameyesonme> 您去找正确的人吧
<LinPei1> 没有，我本想看看聊技术的话题
<jusss> LinPei1: 这里是相亲频道
<roylez> LinPei1: 技术无处不在
<jusss> LinPei1: 相亲的技术无处不在
<dreameyesonme> 昨天跟我同学吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 她刚从纽约大学回来
<jusss> 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 现在在德勤
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 你在读phd?
<dreameyesonme> 是那种很有目标的强势女
<LinPei1> 这种 xxx:  回复某人是怎么弄的呢
<dreameyesonme> 我们聊天的时候
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 这种不要呢
<roylez> dreameyesonme: toxic
<dreameyesonme> 她说她钱一段去北京
<dreameyesonme> 相亲。。
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀
<dreameyesonme> 我想都没想过。。
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 你是博士？
<dreameyesonme> 我还以为自己很小呢，结果大家都到了相亲结婚的年龄。。
<dreameyesonme> 没啊
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 你跟我一届, 很小呀
<dreameyesonme> 我这种渣渣考不上博
<jusss> 研究生？
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 我们班长毕业就结婚了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: do what you love and money will follow
<dreameyesonme> 我高中同学小孩都养好了。。
<roylez> 关键是知道自己在干啥
<dreameyesonme> 我不知道自己在干麽啊
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: ……
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 没有考不上的博士
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 但是能不能毕业就是另一回事了
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵。。
 * roylez 开完了今晚的第一个会
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 想到博士难毕业
 * roylez 一个小时后开另外一个会...
<dreameyesonme> 就不考了
<dreameyesonme> 我还没说完呢
<dreameyesonme> 她说吧  她觉得她相亲的对象太优秀了
<dreameyesonme> 她就没发展。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 还要找个镇得住的？
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 不知道
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 两个人都在外面强势做事业，家里谁管，老人谁管，孩子谁陪？
<dreameyesonme> so？你离婚是因为这个吗
<dreameyesonme> 其实我觉得吧
<dreameyesonme> 都是矛盾
<dreameyesonme> 如果女方全职
<dreameyesonme> 安心在家家务带孩子
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 必然要有人放弃
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 我认识几个公司里面做support的，一年到头出差，有人说一年内光香格里拉就住了100多天，其他的酒店就不说了，他们部门的，要么是大龄光棍，结了婚的个个都有家庭矛盾。这种工作，本来就是职业陷阱
<dreameyesonme> 那就以为着自己没有独立的经济地位
<dreameyesonme> 意味着
<dreameyesonme> 如果有个万一
<dreameyesonme> 真的是会很惨
<onlylove> roylez: 香格里拉住100多天……
<dreameyesonme> 如果想地位平等
<dreameyesonme> 那么可能就会显得比较强势
<dreameyesonme> 家庭可能照顾不周
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 女方不一定要全职，关键是男女双方能够有共识，谁负责赚钱，谁负责照顾家庭。地位平等不需要建立在谁赚的钱多的基础上，而是贡献平等
<dreameyesonme> 而且生育什么都是女的在承担
<dreameyesonme> 不管恋爱还是婚姻
 * NaoTanRen 跑题了
<dreameyesonme> 反正一旦破裂都是女的遭殃
 * NaoTanRen 咱本来是在说海淘的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 要那么想，表结婚了
<roylez> 生育是没办法的事情，这个要面对现实，不过男方也要尽可能的帮忙
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 乖, 去当啦啦去吧
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 当拉拉是王道
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵  我是说破裂啦
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 你是女的？！
<onlylove> edison0354: 你不知道？
<NaoTanRen> dreameyesonme: 从你出生这一天开始, 就没有绝对的公平.
<dreameyesonme> 知道
<edison0354> onlylove: 我错了……
<roylez> edison0354: 丫真眼瘸
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<dreameyesonme> 所以啊
<edison0354> 我以为就 lainme 一个MM呢
<dreameyesonme> 要求真心不高
<edison0354> 正好 dreameyesonme roylez 你俩凑一对正好
<onlylove> edison0354: banban没来，蓉蓉媳妇也没来
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 真心不高，也就百八十万？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<edison0354> onlylove: 所以说现在在的
<dreameyesonme> 从没想过。。
<roylez> edison0354: 太小了吧...
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 您今年贵庚？
<edison0354> roylez: ……说不定 dreameyesonme 是大叔控
<NaoTanRen> edison0354: 主席是70后...
<dreameyesonme> == 九零后
<tonghuix> 有小萝莉
<edison0354> NaoTanRen: 所以是大叔啊
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 小我10岁，不算太小...
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 那跟我差不多啊，请问您哪儿人？
<roylez> lol
<dreameyesonme> 湖北
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 湖北哪里？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 那算了，太远了
<dreameyesonme> 潜江。。小的可怜。。
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 没去过
<dreameyesonme> 去过才怪呢
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 现在在北京？
<dreameyesonme> 最近在咱们结婚吧里面段西风跟苏青离婚
<dreameyesonme> 我才有以上感触的
<dreameyesonme> 不在啊
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 你还没到着急这个的时候
<edison0354> roylez: 其实她已经到了适婚年龄了……
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 在武汉我请你吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 是吗
<dreameyesonme> 这么好
<NaoTanRen> ...
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 废话...
<dreameyesonme> 明年才回去
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助！！！linux安装误选了全盘安装，怎么办？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453156 手贱啊！结果数据盘没有了，求指点，恢复数据还有救么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuhuoren — 2013-12-04 22:12
<jusss> roylez: 请吃饭？
<onlylove> roylez: 你可以让meculpa请，她貌似在上海
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 哥不差的就是请妹子吃饭的钱
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 那你为啥不请 ofan 吃饭?
<dreameyesonme> 算了吧。。我吃食堂就够了
<edison0354> NaoTanRen: ofan回国了？
<dreameyesonme> 别没事请我吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 受不起
<roylez> NaoTanRen: 我怕 ofan 吐出来
<NaoTanRen> edison0354: 没.
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 他要调戏你啊
<NaoTanRen> roylez: 我也想说这个呢...
<dreameyesonme> 不过省考回武汉就是了
<dreameyesonme> 但是我真的不熟悉
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 主席最喜欢调戏你这种小萝莉了
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 臭马甲
 * NaoTanRen 继续写代码...
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 啥?
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 啥是省考？
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 这是我主号, iMadper才是马甲
<ofan> 鄙视马甲
<roylez> edison0354: 公务猿
<dreameyesonme> 亲？我还萝莉？
<dreameyesonme> 崩溃
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 大家都认识我这个nick了, 怎么算是马甲
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你在这里面算小的
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 要看对于谁来说
<roylez> edison0354: 滚犊子，我娃才是萝莉
<edison0354> roylez: 那是真·萝莉
<ofan> NaoTanRen: 谁认识
<edison0354> roylez: 不对，那是幼女
<onlylove> roylez: 你娃是幼齿，还不算萝莉
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 小朋友真好
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 你知道我是 imadper吗?
<dreameyesonme> 给我看看照片
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 知道
<NaoTanRen> ofan: ^^
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀
<NaoTanRen> ofan: 我就说嘛, 大家都认识我这个nick了
<dreameyesonme> 我真该去当幼师
<ofan> 无视马甲
<NaoTanRen> ofan: ... nnnd, 哥要是想用马甲, 能被你认出来?!
<dreameyesonme> 发照片呀 乐乐~
<ofan> 无视马甲
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 研究生幼师么……
<roylez> 要不是11点还有会，我真懒得看丫这群基佬搞基基基基基基基基
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 什么照片？
<dreameyesonme> 小朋友啊
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 加我微信，我发给你
<onlylove> roylez: 开始公然勾搭了？
<dreameyesonme> 你微信神马？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 就我的id
 * edison0354 大家准备报警
<roylez> onlylove: 加个微信又不会怀孕，你白乎啥
<onlylove> roylez: 我没白乎
<edison0354> dreameyesonme: 你要小心怪蜀黍了
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀，我觉得这里大家都没恶意的
 * NaoTanRen 支持 roylez !
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈。。手机卡死了
 * NaoTanRen 就烦自己不敢勾搭, 别人一勾搭还挤兑的... 就这种行为会让更多腼腆的男生不敢去勾搭
<dreameyesonme> 乐乐同学，微信打不开。。
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 你是说你吗
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 那是你自己的问题了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我有勾搭呀
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 这里你勾搭的也是基友
<dreameyesonme> 对啊。。我得还手机了
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵
 * jusss <- 腼腆的男生
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我勾搭的不是这里的呀..
<roylez> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e83a2058jw1eb5h2hl5toj20cs0jtq4s.jpg
<freeflying> roylez, nati是土澳的认证?
<roylez> freeflying: natti，渣
<freeflying> roylez, 中介建议我去考个这玩意, 说能加点分
<roylez> freeflying: 中文加分
<roylez> freeflying: 壕，找中介
<freeflying> roylez, 职业评估分不够
<freeflying> roylez, 近五年换了三次title
<roylez> NaoTanRen: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/827c8686gw1eb6ipyps6oj20c80fawho.jpg
<roylez> freeflying: 再做5年吧
<freeflying> roylez, 有啥别的办法不
<roylez> freeflying: 跟你说啦
<freeflying> roylez, 靠, 黄花菜都凉了
<NaoTanRen> roylez: ... ...
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a53f9944gw1eb6g86uku4j20c80icaby.jpg
<freeflying> roylez, 找了个土澳的中介, 报价了4500澳刀
<roylez> 还有34分钟才开会...
<freeflying> roylez, 不过我还没决定
<roylez> freeflying: 我交个申请才6000多澳元，这我都嫌贵死
<freeflying> roylez, 是贵啊,我还没跟中介deal呢
<jusss> 卖勺子。。。
<roylez> jusss: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d713a82jw1eb42p70klij20gk0p0wfv.jpg
<linuxlearn972> hehe
<freeflying> roylez, 乃好好找个妹纸吧,别天天看这些了
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d713a82jw1eb42p7sidij20gk0p0dh2.jpg
<roylez> freeflying: 我都不急，你急啥
<freeflying> roylez, 你不会从此对女人市区信心了吧
<freeflying> roylez, 真替你捉急
<jusss> freeflying: 他已经开始对男人产生性趣了
<freeflying> lol
<roylez> freeflying: 没有，我现在觉得太好找了而已...
<dreameyesonme> 金主席？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: .
<jusss> roylez: 擦，你都有小女儿了还觉得好找，莫非你真土豪？
<dreameyesonme> 我的天
<roylez> dreameyesonme: lol
<dreameyesonme> 金日成？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 知道为啥都喊我主席了吧
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 对，他就是北韩的金三胖
<freeflying> 这个礼拜美其名曰休假, 尼玛天天在家忙死了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这名字就这么来的
<dreameyesonme> 那你们都是好友咯
<Faonecze> join #openSUSE-cn
<jusss> 为什么英剧都那么短而且集数还少？
<jusss> the it crowd,只有4季，每季只有6集，每集只有20分钟
<Faonecze> 没看过英剧，最近喜欢看美剧……
<jusss> 一共只有8个小时
<jusss> 一天就能看完一个系列的英剧
<Faonecze> 额……
<onlylove> jusss: 你看韩剧看多了
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<freeflying> roylez, 流动的肯定好找啊
<jusss> onlylove: 好几年没看韩剧了
<edison0354> 英剧只看过福尔摩斯……
<jusss> 新出的福尔摩斯？
<edison0354> jusss: 1月第三季
<jusss> 男主的长相真心接受不了呀，还有那猥琐的化生
<edison0354> jusss: ……
<edison0354> jusss: 剧情还是不错的
<edison0354> jiero: 你回来了
<jusss> 那哪是福尔摩斯呀，是nerd二人组吧
<edison0354> jusss: 这就别吐槽了，其实就是俩基佬
<jiero> edison0354: 。哦。
<jusss> edison0354: 那个cast director是怎么找的人，完全就找错了
<jiero> edison0354: 还是觉得冷了。
<edison0354> jiero: 你有我Twitter么？没印象啊
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 不错啊，不是什么剪刀手嘟嘟嘴的自拍党
<edison0354> jusss: 反正事实是，卷福火了，至少在女生那边
<jiero> edison0354: 因为没意思所以 unfollow了
<edison0354> jusss: 我认识个巨乳妹子，超喜欢卷福
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<edison0354> jiero: 我推基本是用来看新闻的
<edison0354> jiero: 你是哪个？
<dreameyesonme> == 我不爱自拍。。
<dreameyesonme> 并且不理解。。
<jiero> edison0354: 不记得了。大概就是 jieroarchl吧
<dreameyesonme> 也不怎么传自己照片。。
<edison0354> jiero: 没印象，似乎没见过
<jusss> edison0354: 英国人的审美观真是不敢苟同
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 自拍的是想要看自己哪里漂亮，哪里有问题
<edison0354> jusss: 不是还有个基阳红么
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 那叫自信啊
<edison0354> jusss: 反正就是腐国
 * jiero 觉得自己怎么拍都不满意，所以也不想拍了。
<dreameyesonme> 人家觉得自己好看
<edison0354> jiero: +1
<dreameyesonme> 我这种就不找喷了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 剪刀手嘟嘟嘴最病态了
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵  萝卜青菜嘛
<dreameyesonme> 或许别人喜欢呢  是吧
<jusss> edison0354: 越来越觉得凯拉奈特莉那张脸太平面了，真不知道加勒比海盗咋找的她。。。
<edison0354> jusss: 第四季的女主知道吧
<jusss> edison0354: 哪个第四季？
<roylez> jusss: jiero怎么晃一下就没了
<edison0354> jusss: 加勒比
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<jusss> roylez: 我又不是他基友，我咋知道。。。
<roylez> jusss: 你明摆着是啊
<jusss> edison0354: 西班牙人
<edison0354> jusss: http://people.mtime.com/913523/ 这位，我超喜欢她
<^k^> edison0354 ... ⇪ 佩内洛普·克鲁兹 Penélope Cruz
<jusss> roylez: 。。。我们互相ignore了很多天了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4d18d1b1jw1eb6b5h0xbwj20it09qq3j.jpg
<roylez> jusss: 原来闹矛盾了啊
<dreameyesonme> 什么意思？
<jusss> roylez: ...那你的好基友hamo呢
<roylez> 没什么意思，无聊图而已
<jusss> roylez: 咋这几天不停的显身了
<roylez> jusss: hamo|afk 和 adam 是一对啊
<jusss> roylez: 能不能免费送我个ssh或vpn...我想上twitter
 * NaoTanRen 我擦, 编译通过了... 保佑我这个module不会造成panic吧...
<roylez> jusss: 我试下我能不能上
<jusss> roylez: 嗯
<roylez> jusss: 日本linode的节点起的代理，上不了
<roylez> jusss: twitter有毛意思，玩点别的去
<jusss> roylez: ...
<jusss> roylez: 你发给我，我试试
<jiero> 好冷。
<jiero> 不行了。
<jiero> 睡觉去
<jiero> roylez: 戴帽子久了耳朵都疼啊。
<NWMonster> jusss: 用tor翻墙啊
<roylez> NWMonster: tor还能用？
<onlylove> NWMonster: tor早不能用了
<andfool> kde
<jusss> NWMonster: 哦
<roylez> NWMonster: 我想上 silkroad 和 lolitacity 很久了
<dreameyesonme> 同志们 白白~以后有空再来玩吼~
<andfool> Kde现在有个主流浏览器了吗？
 * NWMonster 一直在用tor...
<roylez> NWMonster: 论坛发个教程吧，现在到底怎么连的
<jusss> NWMonster: 发教程吧
<NWMonster> roylez: 我不再墙内，不了解情况
<roylez> NWMonster: 不在墙内说个锤子！！！
 * jusss 现在上个网还得学科学上网，擦
<andfool> 有需要义工，苦力的吗？
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 擦, 我的tp的uefi不支持query_variable_info()...
<roylez> andfool: 你有过剩劳力？
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 升级bios
<roylez> andfool: 去工地搬砖，赚的钱给我
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: ... ...
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 不敢... 坏了就没得玩了
<andfool> 有，想利用余热做点有意义的事
<roylez> NaoTanRen: stinkpad
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: TP刷bios很安全的
<NWMonster> roylez: 之前在墙内就靠tor翻了
<roylez> andfool: 1kg.org
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: win下用exe刷?
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 我都刷了好几个了……
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: ... ...
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 或者win下exe，或者是用lenovo的启动盘
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 我都是用win下exe刷的
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 没win
<edison0354> happyaron: 我刷错过，然后有硬件白名单，然后……
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 为了刷一下, 还得弄个win...
<happyaron> edison0354: 应该是刷不上吧
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 你去用lenovo的boot media
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: TP还是真心给力的。
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 恩, 好.
<happyaron> edison0354: 是吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 一个大型号，但是下面似乎还有几个小型号，记不清了，反正网卡被白名单掉了
<happyaron> lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 不过拆了网卡就好了，于是刷回来……
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 我擦, 我还以为我写的模块有问题..
<happyaron> edison0354: 再刷一下呗。
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩，同学的，好久以前的事了
<NWMonster> 如果你们无法在国内链接上tor网络，可以试试使用tor的bridge
<NWMonster> https://www.torproject.org/docs/bridges
<^k^> NWMonster ⇪ t: Tor Project: Bridges
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 先用公司的dell xps测试好了
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 做HA集群，CMAN一直无法启动，求助啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453157 root@wy1 cluster]# service cman start Starting cluster: Checking if cluster has been disabled at boot... [确定] Checking Network Manager... [确定] Global setup... [确定] Loading kernel modules... [确定] Mounting configfs... [确定] Starting cman... Node name resolves to localhost, please ch
<^k^> ─> eck /etc/hosts and assign this node a network IP address Unable to get the configuration corosync [MAIN ] Corosync Cluster Engine ('1.4.1'): …
<andfool> 主席，1kg，uc打不开，是什么？
<roylez> andfool: 貌似现在没以前火了吧
<jiero> andfool: 就是让你多背上一公斤东西送偏远地区
<roylez> andfool: 搜索“多背一公斤”
<jiero> roylez: 供给差异太大
<onlylove> NWMonster: bridge死的很快，而且有很多假的
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不了解墙内就别推荐tor了
<jusss_> roylez: 很多美国的网站不让上，倒是日本的却让上，真不知道怎么想的
<andfool> roylez:背不动，吊丝猿哪有那身板
<jusss_> roylez: sf.net不让上，sf.jp倒是能上
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net *FROM* sf.net)
<jiero> andfool: 切，有钱就买全最轻的装备
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐的真相还是没揭晓。新结婚照拍的时候给一张
<andfool> ad
<andfool> 大三八还在吗？
<jiero> 额。大三八不常见的吧。
 * NaoTanRen 睡觉去
<andfool> jiero 他是不是离开e17了？
<jiero> andfool: 是吧
 * jiero 临睡前抱一下众人，都暖和啊。
<NaoTanRen> 大三八, 好久没人提到他了
<andfool> jiero 你知道原因吗
<jiero> andfool: 想走就走。
 * jiero 也离开 e16 多时了
<andfool> 洒脱
<miemiekurisu> ...
<jiero> 等 e16 e17 某天真崩溃的时候，真受不了，所以我都开了
<miemiekurisu> 早已投奔OS X
<jiero> miemiekurisu: 话说你是谁。
<S_k> Is there someone nice enough to tell me how to apply for a IPcoat?
<S_k> please
<jiero> IP coat. unafflicated cloak?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-05
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 最近很多出新版啊，燥动的心呐，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453159 安居debian stable不少时间了，远离折腾也好久了 现阶段作死的心开始痒起来了，又恰逢不少新版推出，作孽啊 opensuse 13.1, linux minit 16, deepin 2013, slackware 14.1 以及即将到来的fedora 20, freebsd 10, 各种诱惑有没有 就算不用，每个新
<^k^> ─> 版也都想亲自试一下，看看什么感觉 为减少目标，用排除法，最后只剩下arch和freebsd这两个 然后拼命催眠 …
<x007007007> 早
<mk3548208> 早
<GODDOG-telephone> 早
<NaoTanRen> 早
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 说实在的，感觉13.10的稳定性和速度都还不错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453163 感觉比12.10、13.04都强点，用了后没发现大问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdzzg — 2013-12-05 9:16
<imtxc> eexpress: 神，我在 opera 里面已经设置了所有邮件离线可以访问，为嘛其中一个邮件列表里面的邮件一段时间之后就没有了呢，需要手动点那个列表才又开始下载一遍
<imtxc> eexpress: INBOX 和另一个标签里面的正常
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • [韩顺平PHP视频教程]PHP大型门户网站核心技术 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453164 PHP高级教程，传说中的大型门户网站核心技术，有需要的可以看看。里面的MySQL优化以及Memcached的使用是重点，使用Memcached确实可以让程序性能提高很多倍（如果使用得当的话，当然这是以内存换取性能的方案），应
<^k^> ─> 该说这是面试的时候比较拿分的项目，希望可以帮得到你。 内容有： PHP大型门户网站核心技术之-静态化 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早~
<iMadper> imtxc: 手头儿有efi的机器吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 木有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: x230算？
<iMadper> imtxc: 算, 不过不要这个, 这个我有
<imtxc> iMadper: 辣就没别的了
<faonecze> 这两天发现用wubi安装kubuntu居然安装不上，而且安装的时候还是直接下载本地镜像居然没用，大家遇到这种情况嘛？
<onlylove> faonecze: 不用wubi
<jiero> faonecze: 用wubi的人是很罕见的
<faonecze> 我用光盘安装成功后，开机也只有win7的没有ubuntu的……
<jiero> faonecze: 没听说过，你做什么了
<faonecze> 我就按照他提示安装的吖
<faonecze> md5验证也没错
<faonecze> 最气愤的是之前安装都是正常的吖，好疑惑喔……
 * jiero 没碰到过类似问题
<jiero> faonecze: 或者你的windows的引导程序也是特殊的
<faonecze> 唯一的问题是我用迅雷下载的，可是md5验证没问题喔，这问题真是……
<iwii> faonecze: grub-install && grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<faonecze> 要说特殊的之前的时间还是 正常的，想不出哪里的问题……
<iwii> faonecze: 安装过程中有提示安装到MBR吗？
<iwii> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: GRUB (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手求助：安装ubuntu操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453165 新手一枚 公司买了两台IBM的服务器3650m4和DELL PowerEdge R320，都没安装过操作系统 从来没在真实的服务器上装过ubuntu，不知道怎么装和会遇到什么问题 在此望老前辈们指点下 比如安装前都需要做什么准备工作，比如cmos里要怎么设置等
<^k^> ─> 一些问题 第一次在真实服务器上安装还有点小激动 对了，是用光盘安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 lmywan — 2013 …
<faonecze> 没有喔
<faonecze> 额，准确的说没注意
<iMadper> iwii: grub的行为在不同的发行版好像还不太一样...
<iwii> faonecze: 在磁盘分区完成后，会提示安装到MBR
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • [韩顺平PHP视频教程]PHP大型门户网站核心技术 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453164 PHP高级教程，传说中的大型门户网站核心技术，有需要的可以看看。里面的MySQL优化以及Memcached的使用是重点，使用Memcached确实可以让程序性能提高很多倍（如果使用得当的话，当然这是以内存换取性能的方案），应
<^k^> ─> 该说这是面试的时候比较拿分的项目，希望可以帮得到你。 内容有： PHP大型门户网站核心技术之-静态化 …
<iwii> faonecze: 选择NO，就只有WIN7了
<iMadper> faonecze: iwii 正解
<iwii> iMadper: grub-install 和 grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 是一样的
<iwii> iMadper: 这个应该一样，减少底层差异
<iMadper> iwii: 恩, 但是 grub-install后面跟啥参数, 区别很大的.. archlinux有些ubuntu没有的参数
<iMadper> iwii: 别用grub了, efi bootloader已经在你电脑里了
<faonecze> 恩，记录下，回头再尝试
<iwii> iMadper:  └─> grub-install --version
<iwii> grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-13ubuntu3
<iMadper> iMadper :: ~ » grub-install --version
<iMadper> zsh: command not found: grub-install
<iMadper>  
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手求助：安装ubuntu操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453165 新手一枚 公司买了两台IBM的服务器3650m4和DELL PowerEdge R320，都没安装过操作系统 从来没在真实的服务器上装过ubuntu 12.04.3 server，不知道怎么装和会遇到什么问题 在此望老前辈们指点下 比如安装前都需要做什么准备工作，比如cmos里要
<iwii> iMadper: 我这里是 13.04
<iMadper> iwii: 哦, 我这里是archlinux, 不知道版本号...
<iwii> iMadper: 哦
<iwii> 我有台笔记本是 gentoo 的
<iwii> archlinux 和 gentoo 差不多
<iMadper> iwii: 恩, 其实我想问一下, 你们的fx也是自己编译吗?
<imtxc> imtxc@arch-laptop> grub-install --version                                                                              ~ 10:22:44
<imtxc> grub-install (GRUB) 2.00
<iwii> iMadper: gentoo 啊，当然
<iMadper> iwii: 哦... 那我还是不碰了...
<onlylove> iMadper: fx是啥
<iwii> iMadper: 4核，编译很快。
<imtxc> onlylove: firefox
<iMadper> onlylove: firefox的正确缩写 --> fx
<onlylove> iMadper: X都编译了，还差个fx？
<imtxc> 难道不是 ff 才正解么
<iMadper> iwii: 恩, 那我觉得fx编译也得半小时吧?
<iwii> iMadper: xorg + awesome
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, fx才是
<iwii> iMadper: 25分钟
<imtxc> 可恶的神，咋还在潜水呢
<iMadper> iwii: 恩, 差不多
<imtxc> iwii: 太费电了
<iMadper> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2119850106   cc imtxc onlylove
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ FF？FX？到底应该是哪个？_firefox吧_百度贴吧
<iwii> imtxc: 我是笔记本，比台式机小多了，55W
<onlylove> eexpress: imtxc 在咒你，别潜水了
<iwii> 台式机是 350W
<iMadper> iwii: 四核笔记本?!
<imtxc> i7?
<iwii> iMadper: A460P I3
<iMadper> imtxc: i7也只有高端是4核
<iMadper> iwii: i3? 那你是双核嘛
<iwii> 哦
<iwii> 反正很快
<iMadper> Core(s) per socket:    2
<iMadper> Socket(s):             1
<iMadper> Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3520M CPU @ 2.90GHz
<iMadper>  
<onlylove> iwii: i3是双核超线程
<onlylove> iwii: 伪四核
 * iMadper 的也是双核
<onlylove> iwii: 但是电脑城的都说i3是四核来忽悠小白
<iwii> 我手机是 A820T ， 4核不?
<onlylove> iwii: 笔记本上的四核只有i7
<iMadper> onlylove: 乃忘了amd了
<iMadper> iwii: 是四核
 * imtxc 刚打电话求公司给我的电脑升级给4G内存
<onlylove> iMadper: amd用户求遗忘……
<onlylove> iMadper: 喵的，太坑了
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥要去买?
<onlylove> iMadper: 便宜啊……
<iMadper> onlylove: 对嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 同价位的intel, 难道比你的amd好很多?
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，差不多
<iwii> 手机上面交叉编译个 gentoo 多好
<iMadper> onlylove: 你就花了那么点儿钱, 当然得坑了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我想花多钱，也得有……
<iwii> 下次写个脚本，一键交叉编译
<imtxc> iwii: 手机？gentoo？
<onlylove> iMadper: 抢银行啥的，危险太大
<iMadper> onlylove: 路上/晚上 抢劫个路人妹子还差不多
<jiero> iMadper: 现在全城都有监控了
<iMadper> onlylove: 抢银行, 太高估自己了... 除非你学那个用锤子砸玻璃的那个
<iMadper> jiero: 有很多死角的
<onlylove> iMadper: 抢妹子……遇到恐龙啥的……
<iMadper> onlylove: nnnd! 你是要钱!!! 不是劫色!!!!!
<jiero> iMadper: 关键是，你能抢到几个钱。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 关心钱的主人是不是恐龙干嘛....
<onlylove> iMadper: 可以一起吗？
<iMadper> onlylove: 危险.
<jiero> iMadper: 财色双收。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩...
<jiero> iMadper: 那可能是小三
<jiero> lol
<jiero> onlylove: 危险任务
<jiero> 算了。好无趣。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 处理器是arm的童鞋有福了:java已经支持arm啦~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453167 平板或手机党的基于ubuntu系统的童鞋的福利, 直接ppa安装 Install Oracle Java 7 or Java 8 in Ubuntu / Linux Mint / Debian via PPA To add the WebUpd8 Oracle Java (JDK) PPA in Ubuntu or Linux Mint , use the following commands: Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team
<^k^> ─> /java sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer java8的安装 Or, to install Oracle Java 8 (JDK8), run the following …
<jiero> ...
<jiero> java 支持 arm 算啥。。。
<black_angel> 今天美女博士没来啦？
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。博士？
<jyf> java不是老早就跟arm合作的么
<jiero> jyf: 假新闻
<jyf> arm的处理器型号带个j的都是有硬件java支持
<black_angel> jiero: 难道昨天信息获取失误啦？
<onlylove> 出粮啦，有钱啦
<jiero> black_angel: 错误了。
<onlylove> black_angel: 不是你家的么
<onlylove> black_angel: 连基本信息都搞错？
<jiero> black_angel: 你家的
<black_angel> 我现在最期待的是《魔兽》的电影版
<onlylove> jiero: black_angel 昨天说是他家的
<black_angel> jiero: 睡醒之后就不在床上了
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。
<jiero> black_angel: 你说的是梦么
<black_angel> 醒来就在写代码，都不知道什么时候走啦
<GFW> google blogger是不是可以自己用html来写。。
<jyf> onlylove: 你还在哪家混？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 在没？
<onlylove> jiero: black_angel 做梦都能上irc
<onlylove> jyf: 哪家？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用 wine ms office 2007打开一个文件，关闭后文件丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453169 用wine office在“最近使用的文档”里打开一个文件，修改后保存，然后关闭，结果刚刚想再打开的时候发现文件不见了。 大家有碰到过这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 roachyang — 2013-12-05 10:39
<onlylove> jyf: 我今天刚领钱好吧，别让我上班一个月就换工作
 * black_angel 做梦都想着 littlexi
<onlylove> jyf: 不过那天倒是搜了下打工旅行
<jiero> 真心觉得Libration系列里最难看得就是默认的 sans字体了。。。
<onlylove> black_angel: 花痴
<jiero> 。。。这是怎么了。。。
<black_angel> onlylove: 我在考虑搞一个室内温度监控模块，每隔一段时间就往网上发一条微博
<onlylove> black_angel: 有啥好玩的，弄个温度传感器，然后采集数据，AD转换，然后怎么发微博上你的事情
<iwii> black_angel: 再买个PM2.5传感器
<jyf> onlylove: 现在啥公司?
<onlylove> black_angel: 我学自动化的，温控这简单
<onlylove> jyf: vmware啊
<jyf> 哦
<black_angel> onlylove: 我学地理的
<jyf> black_angel: 学地理好玩
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。
<onlylove> black_angel: 地理哪个方向
<jyf> 不会是测绘吧？
<jiero> black_angel: 学地震的？
<iMadper> 地理是学啥的? 怎么吃石头?
<black_angel> jyf: 测绘不关我这边的事
<jiero> black_angel: 河流勘测？
<iwii> imtxc: 手机也是需要编译内核的，只是驱动不一样
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么吃石头，吐金子
<iMadper> jiero: 很赚的样子
<jiero> iMadper: 我刚才说的是炼金术士
<jyf> 到处探矿的吧？
<iMadper> jiero: 恩... 炼金术师不吃吧...
<black_angel> jiero: 动漫看多了
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。动漫？
<jiero> black_angel: 那不是欧洲或者美国的奇幻么。。。
<black_angel> jiero: 不过我也喜欢看《钢之炼金术师》
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。
<black_angel> jiero: 日本呀日本
<jiero> 交流失败
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37499
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 工信部发放TD-LTE牌照
<iwii> g 炼金术师
<iMadper> 吃石头拉金子, 是肛之炼金术师吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<black_angel> 少壮不努力，老大写代码
<iwii> 4G 就是增加顶楼住户的辐射量
<onlylove> black_angel: 想来你少壮的时候很努力
<onlylove> iwii: 3G就因为终端的辐射问题被搞的半残
<onlylove> iwii: 移动联通都半死
<jyf> 少壮不努力 老大做it
<jyf> 你看 不好好读书 想掉书袋都难
<onlylove> jyf: 怎么感觉都是那少壮不努力的错，少壮不努力，老大在中国？
<iwii> onlylove: 2G + wifi 就是最安全的， 3G 4G适合小范围特殊使用
<jyf> onlylove: 那个叫 少壮不努力 一生在内地
<onlylove> jyf: 哦，英文学不牢，老死在中国？是这样？
<jyf> onlylove: 英文学不劳 最多做土豪
<jiero> 努力的方向决定努力的成果。。。
<jiero> 往it努力还是奴隶。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 才发现努力和奴隶是谐音啊
<palomino|working> 努力的奴隶
<black_angel> jiero: 终于被你发现了
<jiero> palomino|working: 努 好像就是 奴隶的意思
<jyf> jiero: 你知道得太多了
<jyf> 努的繁体字不知道是如何
<jiero>  奴隸
<jiero> 努力 臺灣的話是這樣
<onlylove> jiero: 奴隶是现代词汇？古文的话，奴和隶是俩
<jiero> onlylove: 努力是現在詞彙？
<jyf> 奴和隶 是差不多的
<jyf> 古文喜欢同义反复
<imtxc> iwii: 我现在就是 2G+wifi, 貌似3G穿透建筑物的能力不够？
<onlylove> jyf: 来讲下为啥有隶书没有奴书
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 妻子在古文也是拆开的
<palomino|working> 奴不识字 onlylove
<jyf> onlylove: 而且古代就有奴隶并称 比如 韩愈的马说里有一句  故虽有名马，只辱于奴隶人之手，骈（pián）死于槽（cáo）枥（lì）之间，不以千里称也
<onlylove> palomino|working: 但是隶识字，所以两个是不一样的
<jyf> onlylove: 隶书那个隶是隶属的意思
<jyf> 意思是小吏用的行文体
<October21> 隸 附属
<jyf> 古代官和吏是分开的
<onlylove> 有吏部没有官部
<jyf> 官是现代的书记 吏差不多等于秘书之类的
 * iMadper 从来都搞不清书记和秘书是干嘛的...
<jyf> 但其实书记这个职位以前是类似吏的地位的
<jyf> 这才没过100年 职能完全变了
<jyf> 以前我老觉得刺史职能转变好快 现在看看近代史 其实也没那么快
<jyf> palomino|working: 奴只是身份 谈不上识字与不识字
<eexpress> imtxc: 估计你出鬼了。如果不是设置的问题，可以保留account.ini，删除mail目录。重启正常。
<palomino|working> why so serious jyf
<jyf> 史书上经常有某官员犯事 家属入官为奴的
<jyf> 那个家属其中就有识字的
<jyf> 南北朝后期 北魏灭西梁 就掳掠了江陵士族到北方为官奴
<imtxc> eexpress: 我试试 opear-next 里面会不会正常
<imtxc> eexpress: 订阅了两个邮件列表，netdev 和 netfifter, netfifer 正常的，netdev 里面的邮件一离线就没了
<jyf> palomino|working: because i am so enjoy blaming people :]
<palomino|working> lol
<October21> 简体字中讨论古文意义
<onlylove> jyf: http://www.chinabaike.com/dir/zidian/L/536645.html
<palomino|working> 难道要用大篆讨论?_?
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> jyf: 隶可以代表官府衙役
<onlylove> jyf: 奴不可以
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马认识大篆？
<palomino|working> 怎可能。。
<eexpress> 啥社会了。还想当奴隶？ onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那小篆呢
<onlylove> eexpress: 没想当奴隶
<imtxc> 能认识大篆的话估计能认识武功秘籍了
<palomino|working> 认识几个楷书已经很不易啦 onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 你这个要找jiero，他发现奴隶和努力谐音
<jiero> palomino|working: 破馬破馬你肯定認識。賣遊戲給臺灣人
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> jiero: 台湾人不用大篆的吧
<jiero> onlylove: 認識楷書
<onlylove> jiero: 多少
<jiero> onlylove: 什麼意思？我又不是破馬
<onlylove> jiero: 认识多少繁体字
<jiero> onlylove: 你說誰？
<eexpress> 小篆更加难认
<palomino|working> 认识不少，但不会写 :-/
<onlylove> jiero: ä½ 
<jiero> onlylove:  小學期間玩臺灣產遊戲不少，也就是那時勉強識別的
<eexpress> 方正小篆体,FZXiaoZhuanTi\-S13T
<jiero> onlylove: 後來就是高中時候常看文言書也識得一些
<onlylove> eexpress: 小篆比大篆好认吧……
<iwii> -S13T
<jyf> onlylove: 南北朝时期军户和私人的一些隶书 和奴地位差不多
<jiero> onlylove: 總體來說，不到4000。估計
<jyf> palomino|working: 你卖了啥游戏给弯弯？
<onlylove> jiero: web不能设置字号，我看着困难
<palomino|working> 猜猜
<jiero> palomino|working: 美女大排檔
<eexpress> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/280613
<eexpress> 赶紧认识下
<eexpress> onlylove: 反了吧
<jiero> onlylove: web能啊。
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> onlylove: 縮放
 * palomino|working slaps eexpress 
<imtxc> eexpress: 会是那个列表里面邮件太多的原因？
<onlylove> eexpress: 小篆是大篆的简化，怎么会变得难认呢
<onlylove> eexpress: 隶书是小篆的简化
<eexpress> 死破马，我给你图，你还。。
<October21> palomino|working: 我的意思是简体字简化后，不一定能找到原来的意思
<jyf> onlylove: 小篆是李斯搞的 谈不上简化
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这俩字不难认
<iwii> imtxc: wifi可以自己调节功率，调节到11mw就ok了
<eexpress> onlylove: 就是统一后，综合了不同区域的篆体，才难认
<eexpress> 虽然没全部比较。印象中是更难
<onlylove> eexpress: 那各地的大篆都不一样，不是还要记各国的篆字
<eexpress> 是啊。综合后更难
<eexpress> 各地，都在看外文了
<palomino|working> 是因为哪国人都不认识了么
<jiero> palomino|working: 那時候會寫字能寫字的人不多。
<jiero> palomino|working: 肯定不到1萬人。。。
<palomino|working> 那么难认的字，我也觉得很少人会写 - -
<jiero> 5000都夠嗆
<eexpress> palomino|working: 你的全名 http://imagebin.org/280614
 * palomino|working slaps eexpress 
<jiero> palomino|working: 應該踐踏
 * jiero 踐踏 eexpress
 * palomino|working 也踏上一脚
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/280615
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working 践踏破ee
<jiero> eexpress: 神一樣的阿姨
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> iwii: 有啥用户态工具能调节wifi功率的?
<jiero> imtxc: 大頭叔叔。
<eexpress> 乐乐不在，要不叫出来鞭破马
 * palomino|working 鞭笞ee
<jyf> eexpress: 哪里有综合 书同文 同的是秦国的文 车同轨同的是秦国的轨
<jiero> iMadper: 如果是路由可以調節。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦. 自己的笔记本很难调节吗?
<eexpress> 是综合，有些字形借鉴。你别看网上的。lol
<jiero> iMadper: 我當時沒搜到。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧...
<eexpress> iMadper: 没接口
<eexpress> 明天去杭州玩玩，谁请客
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 只能自己改驱动了?
<eexpress> iMadper: 估计去stackoverflow有人知道
<jiero> iMadper: 確實用很多電能 3w左右，相當屏幕 1/2了，
<eexpress> 说不定cat xxx>/dev/xxx/xxx可以。
<jiero> 我那破筆記本，屏幕6w，無線3w，聲卡竟然一直3w。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 没事, 我自己去看看驱动也行
<eexpress> echo.
<iMadper> jiero: 呃... 我看看我的.
<jyf> 什么网上哦 是历史上写的
<jyf> 用秦国的文字 秦国的钱币 秦国的车轨
<jiero> 如果bug都修復了，大概整體能到 8w功耗（cpu 20%平均）
<jiero> 可是都沒人修。。。
<October21> eexpress: cat xxx>/dev/xxx/xxx 是写入的什么？
<jyf> 买一个那种测功率的仪器 价格多少 ？ eexpress
<imtxc> jiero: .. 乃用嘛浏览器
<eexpress> 普通历史教程上的，你就敢拿来谈？
<jiero> imtxc:  firefox
<eexpress> October21: 只是猜想。我吧知道
<October21> eexpress: 可以写/dev文件吗？
<onlylove> jyf: 这样的话最简单
<imtxc> jiero: 擦，我们厂的网页，在linux居然是 opera only...
<jiero> imtxc: 當然cpu功耗高，不過用了一堆 noscript disconnect https 之類的就沒問題了
<palomino|working> 我问个问题啊...
<jyf> 看史记这么说的
<palomino|working> 你们遇到过这个情况没...
<jiero> imtxc: 沒啥吧
<eexpress> October21:  估计去stackoverflow有人知道 <-
<palomino|working> 启动之后，过一会儿之后
<jyf> 你要不服史记的 自己去地下找太史公说去
<palomino|working> 单向网速变慢了
<eexpress> imtxc: 标准的w3c?
<October21> eexpress: 嗯
<palomino|working> 刚启动时大约800Mbps
<onlylove> jyf: 太史公也是道听途说
<palomino|working> 很快就变成100多了
<palomino|working> 但是另一个方向的网速始终800多
<imtxc> eexpress: 不标准，事实上是因为那个证书在 chrome 里面经常弹出来需要我点击信任
<jiero> palomino|working: 對方識別出是你，就給你降速了
<palomino|working> 对方就是我自己.. jiero
<imtxc> eexpress: 验证码在 fx 里面无法正常显示
<jiero> palomino|working: lol
<palomino|working> 另一个电脑罢了
<eexpress> imtxc: 不是可以全信任？
<palomino|working> 换了几台电脑
<eexpress> 就不弹出了
<palomino|working> 试过用网线直连
<imtxc> eexpress: 那个个人证书，没法完全信任
<palomino|working> 情况始终如此
<jiero> 不知道
<palomino|working> :-/
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是网卡不成吧
<eexpress> ，
<imtxc> eexpress: opera-next 里面还是不对哎，别的 imap 目录都没问题，奇怪
<palomino|working> 这个网卡在我安装ubuntu13.10之前还没问题呢
<palomino|working> 13.04时挺好的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 换回去
<palomino|working> ...
<eexpress> imtxc: 找maillist的admin去吧
<palomino|working> 唉
<jiero> imtxc: 記得是firefox碰到證書無法驗證，就完全阻止你的。
<palomino|working> 换回去不如换别的发行版了。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果换回去正常就是driver
<eexpress> 破马，你1304？
<palomino|working> 1310了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果换回去不成，就是你卡该退休了
<jiero> palomino|working: 上 1 4.04
<palomino|working> 13.10给我带来无穷烦恼
<eexpress> 跑得快的破马
<imtxc> eexpress: 应该跟 maillist 没关系，mailist 在 gmail 不就是一个标签嘛
<jiero> palomino|working: 14.04 等着你
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<palomino|working> 准备换gentoo了
<eexpress> imtxc: rm -r mail试过了？保留account.ini
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你的机器跑gentoo没问题的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 贱兔党了？
<palomino|working> 准备
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马配贱兔
<palomino|working> 还没实施。。
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 试了啊，连 .opear 都删了
<palomino|working> ...... happyaron
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> era
<eexpress> imtxc: 那，，自作孽不可活
<jiero>  palomino|working 破馬和賤兔賽跑
<palomino|working> = =
<eexpress> 兔马？
<eexpress> 兔爷儿马？
<onlylove> 马兔吧？
<eexpress> 本名不能变啊
<palomino|working> 无论用什么
<palomino|working> 始终是palomino马
<eexpress> 94
<YZW> 新人求教，如何在Fcitx 下安裝google拼音輸入法 ？？急急
<onlylove> fcitx,google？
<eexpress> 那破拼音，有模糊音？
<happyaron> YZW: sudo apt-get install fcitx-googlepinyin
<happyaron> eexpress: ee 请继续用默认拼音
<eexpress> happyaron: momo
<YZW> 謝謝
<jyf> onlylove: 太史公是道听途说 但是ee难道是万能的说书人 当时在场么？
<jyf> 这里谁用gentoo的？
<eexpress> jyf: 自己去看字体变迁的教科书。别看历史书。
<onlylove> jyf: 说起来太史公靠谱点，毕竟秦亡之后就是汉
<eexpress> 专业性都不同。
<onlylove> jyf: MeaCulpa 用gentoo base的
<eexpress> 额。记得我机器有全部字体的一个图。
<black_angel> 在 emacs 和 vi 之间切换，快捷键全被搞乱了
<YZW> fcitx 上有沒有搜狗
<jyf> onlylove: 太史公哪里有ee靠谱呢 人家是亲自在场看到的
<jyf> onlylove: 你没看到我刚才召唤 MeaCulpa 他没回话嘛
<eexpress> jyf: 是啊。当时我还当场骂过你啊。
<eexpress> 看过拖线狂想曲没
<eexpress> YZW: 似乎搜狗封闭了。
<jyf> 除了 MeaCulpa 就没别人用gentoo了？
<eexpress> 酷胖用win7的。
<jyf> 这频道真悲哀啊 竟然真的沦落到了满屏都是用ubuntu了
<YZW> 哦 那么其它输入法怎么添加的，比如说五笔 仓颉
<eexpress> YZW: 你如果是做学术研究，自己去搜索。
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/view/44212.htm?fromTaglist#6
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 小篆_百度百科
<YZW> 。。。 找了好几天的教程 看的不清不楚的
<onlylove> 著名学者、书法篆刻家徐无闻先生认为，在一个极为短促的秦王朝是不可能在一夜之间创造出一种文字来的，一种文字的的形成要经过长期的过程的，秦始皇只是对战国时期就已形成的小篆进行加工、整理和推广而已
<onlylove> 小篆这边，度娘反而比维基详细
<onlylove> jyf: 这本来就是ubuntu频道么，用u很正常啊
<jyf> onlylove: 没有 这里以前用ubuntu的并不多
<onlylove> jyf: 实际上就是ee和破马
<palomino|working> 我是为数不多的在#ubuntu-cn用ubuntu的人之一
<jyf> 许多事都可以一夜之间做 比如几个少数民族创立自己的文字
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助Ubuntu系统逻辑核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453170 我的Ubuntu系统运行了一段时间之后，一个物理核被拆分成12个逻辑核，导致一个线程运行效率过低，求助，有什么办法更改系统的逻辑核分配 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxpiglet — 2013-12-05 11:25
<jyf> 有没有给android定制的gentoo
<centlin> ？
<black_angel> palomino|working: 乱说
<centlin> wow
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10]
<jyf> 我也是用ubuntu的 呵呵
<jyf> 不要chroot的那种
<jyf> 要直接在andriod系统里装软件的
<jyf> 就用gentoo的emerge去获取定制的二进制包
<jyf> 以及安装
<onlylove> adobe居然是linux基金会会员……为啥没有linux版photoshop
<andfool> android好用的irc软件，有推荐的吗
<iMadper> happyaron: 在?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37500
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Valve加入Linux基金会
<October21> andfool: yaaic
<October21> GPL-v3
<iMadper> happyaron: 粗来!
<iwii> iMadper: 调节wifi的功率，一般是路由器自带的功能，我用的是ddwrt路由器
<imtxc> jyf: ubuntu-cn 大家用 ubuntu 不悲哀啊
<jyf> imtxc: 就变成售后支持频道了
<onlylove> jyf: hamo都不经常来，啥售后
<jyf> onlylove: 还有别人啊
<onlylove> jyf: gfrog ?
<mao> 我突然想到，咱们现在的聊天，在网络上传输应该是明文的吧？？？？
<iwii> mao: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: Index of /2013Ubuntu IRC Logs
<mao> 我擦！！！！！
<happyaron> mao: 擦啥？擦也没用。
<mao> 显示出来是乱码，但我还是懂的。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 什么事情
<happyaron> mao: 改改编码就出来了，用utf8
<iwii> mao: 别用IE
<mao> 我用firefox，  还是乱码。。
<onlylove> mao: 编码自动检测
<iwii> mao: 你看的是巴基斯坦频道？
<onlylove> mao: firefox->web开发者->字符编码->自动检测
<iwii> 日志里面找 ubuntu-cn
<mao> 哦，是没有打开正确的文件， 打开html格式的就没有乱码了，打开下面的txt格式就乱码。。。
<mao> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/01/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<iwii> 哦
<^k^> mao ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>15.95 kiB, "type"=>"text/plain"}
<iwii> txt格式需要 linux 或 win8
<iwii> 系统默认 utf-8 ,  chrome也行
<jyf> onlylove: 阿蛋啊
<jyf> onlylove: 还有侯总不是常驻么
<mao> iwii,   大哥，我现在ubuntu12/04  单系统的。。。。
<iwii> mao: 那 txt 不应该乱码。。。
<jyf> 乱了就用 iconv转下就是了
<onlylove> iwii: winxp用户表示html和txt都正常
<mao> 就是呀，可是就是乱码。
<onlylove> mao: 和你说了，自动检测编码
<jiero> 睡在窗台上脚丫好冷
<jiero> mao: 什么乱。比如firefox默认不开自动识别
<onlylove> jiero: 你睡在窗台上，你床给谁了
<jyf> iwii: win的utf8有个BOM
<iwii> onlylove: 怪异啊
<jiero> onlylove: 床空着呗。
<onlylove> iwii: 有毛怪异的，fx默认不开编码自动检测
<iwii> 哦
<iwii> firefox 为了节约CPU 吗
<mao> jiero, 可能是onlylove 说的那样，没有开启自动检测，，可是chrome和firefox 同样的都大不开。。。不懂了
<onlylove> 人品
<mao> [02:05] <kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【欣赏】2012年度最佳Blender艺术作品——前20名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398023 2012年度最佳Blender艺术作品前20名欣赏 The Top 20 Blender Artworks from 2012 http://www.blenderguru.com/top-20-blend ... from-20
<mao> 12/ 20. Alpha Rest Room Created by enricoceric 19. Kraz 257b Created by ntnsft …
<^k^> mao ⇪ ti: 【欣赏】2012年度最佳Blender艺术作品——前20名 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> mao: 告诉你了，浏览器也不开自动检测编码
<mao> 就像上面那种显示。。
<onlylove> 你要说你系统不支持utf8么
<jiero> 不过为啥 kk 会出错
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何访问电脑VMware Workstation 里面安装的ubuntu server 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453173 新手一个，在电脑上装了VMware Workstation 10，然后装了个ubuntu server 12.04虚拟机，也安装了VNC 和G桌面，但是就是不知怎么才能访问。求解答。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 6月微风 — 2013-12-05 12:54
<iMadper> happyaron: http://code.bulix.org/zut6nn-85137
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> jiero: kk没出错，他复制的log
<mao> 不至于吧。。。
<iwii> firefox 选项里面修改一下，改成自动检测
<iMadper> happyaron: 看看, 问题在哪里
<jiero> onlylove:  哦。是 mao搞的。。。
<onlylove> 靠，这年头什么都来捣乱，，不会访问虚拟机也来论坛提问
<iwii> mao: 或者 别用firefox
<onlylove> 丫的会访问windows虚拟机不
<iMadper> happyaron: 粗来!
<iwii> onlylove: 都来问，不是好事嘛，你可以忽悠他
<onlylove> iwii: 懒得回答小白问题
<onlylove> iwii: 百度一下都一堆答案
<iwii> onlylove: 那就回帖说： 百度就有啊！
<mao> iwii,  有html格式能用就好。  我记得好像windows下的txt跟标准的text格式好像有区别，是不是真的？
<iMadper> archl: ...
<iwii> onlylove: 如果每个问题可以标注价格，比如1毛到100元不等，你一定就有兴趣了
<archl> iMadper: 没啥，我只是忘了认证的命令是啥，所以随便换个人看看提示
<iMadper> archl: 赞.
<onlylove> iwii: 回帖百度就有丫的嫌你态度不好，还说百度的看不懂
<onlylove> iwii: 白痴问题价格再高也不回答
<iwii> mao: windows就是这样的，和苹果的系统也不兼容的
<iwii> onlylove: 立场够坚定。。
<andfool> Rms为什么用龙芯？
<onlylove> andfool: 开源的
<archl> andfool: 对他来说够开放
<onlylove> andfool: 而且据说是免费送的
<archl> 反正不值几个钱。
<archl> 现在不到$40
<iMadper> happyaron: 快乐荣, 粗来!
<iwii> 龙芯开源了？
<mao> 那个，咱这聊天记录可以改吗 ?   这都记录下来，前些日子乱说话不是很尴尬了。。。。
<archl> happyaron: 快乐电容。
<onlylove> mao: 不可以
<archl> mao: 尴尬啥。
<onlylove> mao: 所以说话要负责任
<iMadper> mao: 不用负责任, 大家记性都不好的...
<iwii> mao: 人都是会乱说话的，性格成长也有个过程
<mao> archl, 你不懂，前几天我灌了点水。。
<jusss> iwii: 你知道ff的remote dns是怎么回事吗？
 * iMadper 阿尔兹海默症中度患者, 解离性失忆症重度患者
<archl> onlylove: 应该申请 到 archive.org 再备份一份
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine (@ archive.org)
<iwii> jusss: 不懂 remote dns
<andfool> onlylove 像他那种神级人物能利用开源cpu做什么事情？
<palomino|working> .... iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 咋了?
<iwii> 开源CPU不错，支持
<onlylove> andfool: 敲代码，收邮件
<jusss> palomino|working: 你知道那个remote dns怎么回事吗
<iMadper> andfool: rms用龙芯来放他扣下来的脚皮
<archl> andfool: 人家只不过选择了买这个东西，反正没啥差异，你在到底在意啥。
<palomino|working> 不知道 jusss
<iMadper> andfool: https://twitter.com/JavranW/status/406291390696398848
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Twitter / JavranW: 每次想试试emacs时想到rms是个扣脚大汉于是兴趣少了一半 ...
<mao> iMadper,  好吧。  反正是小白了。。我怕谁。。
<archl> rms 是没女人缘的。
<iMadper> mao: 大不了换个nick, 重新开始.
<archl> linus 倒是直接教课找到老婆了。不简单。
<iwii> 他可以和intel amd 三足鼎力
<mao> iM
<iMadper> archl: 但是, linus也很惨
<archl> iMadper: 为啥？
<palomino|working> 问题是...不是抠脚大汉就是抠脚老汉
<mao> iMadper,  ok ok
<iMadper> archl: 他老婆是空手道世界级冠军吧
<palomino|working> 没得选啊
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何调出ibus输入法的面板？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453175 就是这个面板，13.10原版安装之后默认是不显示的，怎么能让它显示出来呢？是缺少什么组件吗？ 20130615132101.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bingkan — 2013-12-05 13:07
<jusss> “因为是饭点...不想说那么具体...”
<iMadper> palomino|working: 问题是, 一般的抠脚大汉不会在演讲的时候一边演讲, 一边坐在地上扣脚
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 这么豪迈
<iMadper> palomino|working: 一般的扣脚大汗, 扣下来的东西都扔掉, 不会吃掉
<palomino|working> ........我擦
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<andfool> 重口味
<iwii> 怪人
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你扣下来自己的蹄子, 自己啃吗?
<archl> iMadper: 口交大喊。。。
<palomino|working> .... archl
<iMadper> ... ....
 * iMadper 我错了
<mao> 重口。。。
<palomino|working> 恐怕那时候大喊不出来 archl
 * iMadper 我不该引入这个话题
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你肯定试过
 * iMadper 再见. 
<archl> iMadper: 这是 rime 输入后给的反馈。。。竟然没有扣脚这个词汇，要自己组。。。
<palomino|working> 以常理度之
<iwii> http://www.culiu.org/
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: 北京醋溜网络科技有限公司
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不, 你一定是试过.
<palomino|working> 我又不是二丁目的拓也哥。。
<archl> 。。。
<iMadper> iwii: http://www.culiu.org/images/tq.jpg   不错
<archl> 啥和啥。。。
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<palomino|working> 这是什么公司
<iwii> 开发个手机新闻客户端，可以用语音评论的 ，很好玩
<archl> iMadper: 去年去本地潍坊学院踢球，才发现现在的女孩子更会装扮了，在傍晚看起来都是美女。
<archl> lol
<iMadper> archl: ...
<iMadper> iwii: 你在这个公司?
<palomino|working> 自从近视之后我一直觉得街上美女很多 archl
<archl> palomino|working: 恩。
<iwii> iMadper: 不是
<onlylove> hadoop官方的2.2.0的native library是i386的，在x64上各种毛病
<iMadper> palomino|working: 美驴很多?
<palomino|working> ... iMadper
<onlylove> 就这样的东西也release
<archl> palomino|working: 马叔马叔
<palomino|working> 舌头需要捋捋! iMadper
 * palomino|working momo archl 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不好意思, 我是大核桃, 发音不太标准
<archl> palomino|working: 你结婚了没
<palomino|working> 没
<iMadper> palomino|working: 找个美驴一起要个小骡子吧
<archl> palomino|working: 额。。。这么大了还没结婚
<iwii> iMadper: 他出了个 骂骂.apk , 骂起来很爽
<palomino|working> ... archl
<palomino|working> 没钱没房没车啊 archl
<iMadper> iwii: 呃...
<archl> palomino|working: 我还期待你放孩子照片呢
<palomino|working> ...即使结婚也不打算要孩子呀
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我认识的一个妹子前不久订婚了，人也没钱没房每车
<palomino|working> 妹子没钱没房没车没关系啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马比我有钱，最起码家里的双泰坦
<archl> onlylove: 在北京啊。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 妹子订婚对象
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 这是真爱
<onlylove> archl: 河南
<iMadper> 北京这边订婚/结婚的土著妹子, 基本男方都是没房没车呀
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 北京的房
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果妹子都和有钱有房有车的结婚，这世界就没几个能结婚的了
<palomino|working> 有一样也行啊 onlylove
<onlylove> iMadper: 你和破马说说，你有车么
<iMadper> palomino|working: 在北京的外地人, 没办法摇号
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没有   cc palomino|working
<onlylove> iMadper: 正好妹子摇号
<palomino|working> 摇号。。
<mao> 对了，还有一点我没有很懂，，我记得forum.ubuntu.org.cn   好像比 ubuntu.org.cn 出现的还要早吧， 他们是什么关系 ？？ 这个ubuntu中文论坛是官方支持的还是大家自建的 ？？
<iMadper> onlylove: 这倒是. 前提是妹子会开车
<jiero> iMadper: 话说，你妹子是土著，所以她有就行了
<iMadper> jiero: 车这东西在北京绝对不是必需的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 说摇号我突然想起前几天美国驻华大使辞职的事情
<iMadper> jiero: 就算有车, 多数时间也是做地铁. 开车 == 有钱+有闲
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jiero: 地铁比车跑得快多了
<iMadper> happyaron: nnnd, 粗来呀!
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> onlylove: 虽然是。
<jiero> onlylove: 北京为啥那么多车？
<iMadper> jiero: 主要是, 地铁可以保证准时... 我要是上班开车, 那就6点就得出发, 晚了路上就开始堵车了
<onlylove> iMadper: 说是奥巴马问金刚狼蜘蛛侠等一众，雾霾就那么厉害，你们这样的大英雄也不当驻华大使么，有人说，擎天柱可以，他不要呼吸，擎天柱说，我要摇号
<iwii> mao: 管他官方不官方，国内找不到第二个了吧
<jiero> 。
<iMadper> mao: 这里挺官方的, 候总啥的都在
<mao> iwii,  是的，  就是比较好奇而已。
<jusss> onlylove: 那个Remote Dns是怎么搞的
<onlylove> jusss: 没搞过
 * jiero 现在睡窗台，谁来睡床啊。 http://imagebin.org/280631
<jusss> onlylove: dns问题太严重
 * jiero ：）
<iwii> 绿化草地植被太少，造成雾霾天气。
<jyf> onlylove: 日本驻华大使就不怕 派机器猫来 想要口罩想要牌照都可以从口袋里掏出来
<mao> 我记得最开始的时候，真的在那个ubuntu中文论坛学到很多哦。基本上是每个帖子一个一个的往下看。
<iMadper> jusss: fx默认就开了remote dns了吧? 没开的话, 去 about:config 里面开
<iwii> jiero: 我来睡
<onlylove> jyf: 机器猫……确定不会把那一种SB家属带来？
<jiero> iwii: 。那你要过来。
<iwii> jiero: 在北方啊，都有暖气的。
<jiero> iwii: 没暖气~
<jiero> 现在清晨温度 10摄氏度
<iwii> jiero: 没暖气你睡窗台干吗？
<jiero> iwii: 可以被太阳唤醒
<jiero> iwii: 睡硬的更习惯
<iwii> jiero: 自然醒真好
<jiero> 。被太阳唤醒就是自然醒——真的么。。。
<jiero> 话说，这两天来了不少非汉语使用者。为什么呢。
<jyf> onlylove: why cant?
<onlylove> jyf: 那一堆要呼吸的，然后他们会不会阻止机器猫来
<jiero> jyf: Dora A Mon love you
<jiero> onlylove: 种出大树森林。
<jiero> onlylove: 我现在有些好奇，为啥无法在树林里养牛
<jiero> 一定要草原
<jyf> onlylove: 都说了 要口罩可以从袋子里掏出来嘛  而且有任意门  不需要带家属来
<jyf> onlylove: 家属想来看望就带上氧气瓶 走任意门过来探望就是了
<jyf> jiero: 因为牛要吃草啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你见养牛的都在那里养的
<jyf> 还有 树林里容易走丢牛 不好赶
<jiero> jyf:  onlylove 还真有，不过是肉牛 http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/ab69b270c886452ca7189f18.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 桉树林养牛技术_百度经验
<jyf> 最最关键是 能形成树林的地区 一般也适宜农耕 谁会让你去赶牛呢
<jyf> 桉树抽水太厉害 很坑
<jyf> 不过桉树可以富集黄金 可以考虑在招远种 呵呵
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 貌似是一个很牛x的游戏的视频介绍linux大神都上来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453177 视频截图 一睹为快 Screenshot_2013-12-05-13-17-10.png Screenshot_2013-12-05-13-17-34.png Screenshot_2013-12-05-13-17-57.png Screenshot_2013-12-05-13-18-27.png 视频地址 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sTRdSpA04 原post https://plus.google.com/105083814157272466314/
<^k^> ─> posts/9SA9oj6gxb1 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 13:35
<iwii> jiero: 被太阳晒到，肯定醒了。
<jiero> iwii: 自然醒的定义这时迷茫了
<jiero> 自然唤醒还是自然觉醒
<jiero> lol
<iwii> 早上定时自动开灯，这个创意不错，比闹钟自然多了
<jiero> onlylove: 我见的牛都是在路边。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 吃草。。。
<jiero> 公路两侧
<iwii> jiero: 牛的大便是很好的有机肥
<jiero> iwii: 恩
<onlylove> iwii: 牛粪不都是当燃料用的么
<jyf> onlylove: 当肥料不是更好么
<jiero> 牛
<iwii> 看需求
<jiero> 天冷了。
<jiero> 不到5度了。
<jusss> jyf: 你知道firefox的remote dns是怎么回事吗?\
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助：右上角的锁屏按钮不好使，但快捷键好使。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453178 Ubuntu 13.04 Unity桌面。 卸载了gnome-screensaver 安装了xscreensaver 进行了 sudo ln -s /usr/bin/xscreensaver-command /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command 系统设置->键盘里锁屏快捷键设置为Super+L 按Super+L 锁屏OK 命令行输入gnome-screensaver-command --l
<jiero> 。找不到便宜新鲜的黑巧克力。
<jiero> 都不标注生产日期的么。
<imtxc> 这家伙，这么喜欢吃巧克力怎么不胖
<jyf> imtxc: 消化能力可能有问题
 * black_angel 也是吃不胖的吃货
<iwii> 消耗掉了
<jyf> 杭州也有雾霾 tmd
<iwii> jyf: 植被减少，人口增加
<iMadper> happyaron: ..
<iMadper> jyf: 你人在杭州了?
<jyf> iMadper: 还没 15号回去呢 这不在新闻里老看到杭州有雾霾么
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 你过去了要自己创业吗?
<jyf> iMadper: work from home
<jyf> iMadper: 不过可以研究下养殖 我有个同学也想弄
<jyf> 回家反正有时间 要试试
<iwii> 种植也不错
<iMadper> jyf: 既然work from home, 为什么不去一个生活成本更低的城市?
<jyf> iMadper: 我的home是黄山 大哥
<iMadper> jyf: 哦.
<jyf> iMadper: 要还找个更低的地方 只有去 imtxc 家那边了
<iMadper> jyf: 还是现在的工作?
<jyf> 要试试用android平板办公
<jyf> 这样就可以到处走了
<jyf> iMadper: 是的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 再问系统卡顿问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453180 目前已经重装了几次系统了，在听音乐与看电影时依然会出现卡顿现象，差不多有一秒钟，偶尔出现。我禁用了独显，只用集显，问题没有解决。网上有人说是cpu自动降频的问题，于是我调成performance模式，但卡顿现象还是不时出现。怒了以后适
<imtxc> jyf: 弱，人 iMadper 说找一个生活成本更低的城市
<imtxc> jyf: 我家农村啊
<imtxc> jyf: 不过成本真心低，你可以去我家，我家的房子和地都送给你玩 lol
<jyf> imtxc: 我说的是你们那个方向 没说你家
<iMadper> happyaron: 切! 哥自己搞定了!
<iMadper> happyaron: 不粗来!
<jyf> imtxc: 房子为毛送人？ 难道你家人都不住了？
<imtxc> jyf: 老家的房子没有住人啊
<imtxc> jyf: 那可是我爹亲手盖的
<imtxc> jyf: 挺方便的，我家最近的一块地就在房子旁边，出门就是，那块有5亩左右
<eexpress> imtxc: 5亩地有啥用。5亩的娱乐城，别人就愿意去。
<jyf> imtxc: 那你们现在住哪里 ？ 5亩地也确实太少了
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm菜单中文为何是乱码呢，我实在不明白怎么配置字体?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453181 fvwm菜单中文为何是乱码呢，我实在不明白怎么配置字体,MenuStyle * Font "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-12-*,-*-simsun-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" ,这句什么意思呢，我明明安装了simsun字体的啦 ###########Menu####################### #以
<^k^> ─> “menuStyle"开头的是关于菜单一些定义。像颜色，字体等。具体可参看王哏的指南。 MenuStyle * Hilight3DOff, Hil …
<imtxc> eexpress: 种粮食吃啊
<jyf> 我还不如去我家黄山脚下那些亲戚那 承包个山头玩玩呢
<jyf> 他们说一年就几千快
<imtxc> jyf: 那块离家里最近啊，门口就是
<jyf> imtxc: 没事去你那种啥粮食
<imtxc> jyf: 低成本的 wfh啊
<imtxc> jyf: 基本可以实现0成本
<jyf> imtxc: 扯淡 我去你那不如去我那山里
<jyf> imtxc: 你不把时间当成本
<imtxc> jyf: 几亩地而已，用多少时间
<imtxc> jyf: 你就当平时锻炼休息了
<jyf> imtxc: 没必要 我山里也可以种红薯 种玉米吃 还能下夹子夹野兔 麂子呢 而且有山泉供应
<eexpress> 划成1.2x1.2的空间，出租。 imtxc 你懂的。
<jyf> imtxc: 最关键是如果杭州上海有活动 我想去就去
<imtxc> eexpress: 隔断？
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> ....
<eexpress> 笨 imtxc
<jyf> eexpress: 说道这个格子 可以划成许多格子 然后一个格子一个摄像头监控 连到网上 让别人来租下来种菜
<eexpress> 笨 jyf
<jyf> eexpress: 然后他可以选择远程操作浇水 除虫什么的
<imtxc> jyf: 别人来偷菜怎么办
<jyf> 等菜成熟了 收完走快递发给他
<jyf> imtxc: 有摄像头照他脸
<imtxc> jyf: 那个周期太长，估计没有人愿意玩
<imtxc> 游戏里面几天收一茬很多人还没耐心呢
<iMadper> jyf: 好地方!
<iMadper> jyf: 赞!
<imtxc> jyf: 你那山里有农妇山泉，我PK不过
<jyf> imtxc: 因为游戏里是假的 别人当然没耐心了
<jyf> 你这个真的 别人心里有数
<jyf> 你还可以让他花钱买植物生长灯照 加快生长速度
<jyf> 总之是个娱乐
<eexpress> 你咋不加一个遥控枪，让别人顺便打打虫子啥的
<imtxc> jyf: 会不会被抓
<imtxc> 卖地？
<jyf> 是有这想法 不过不用遥控枪
<jyf> 用微软那人发明的激光打蚊子的
<jyf> 那个是用激光照射一定时间 虫子就挂了
<jyf> 这个也可以让他操控
<jyf> 那人还上TED演讲过 所有部件加起来 成本才50刀
<imtxc> jyf: 这样的话，你觉得一块10m^2 的，收多少钱合适
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * hamo|afk momo palomino|working
<imtxc> 愿意花钱玩这个的人，应该不知道种菜是怎么回事
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo|afk
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo|afk
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo|afk
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo|afk
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 其他发行版能不能装unity-2d或者实现ubuntu侧边栏式的启动器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453186 习惯了unity桌面的侧边栏启动器，现在再换gnome等其他桌面，居然完全无法适应了，只觉得启动程序不方便，好囧啊！ 另一台用debian的机子，想找到类似ubuntu那种启动器的插件，好像没有，想把unity
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<nyfair> unity2d不是unity3d游戏引擎新出的骗人玩意么
<nyfair> 你英文这么好，你家里人知道么
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<gfrog> hamo|afk: 黑毛
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉。我昨天好像看到你了？
<jyf> imtxc: 免费玩 增量收费
<iwii> 微波也会加速灰尘震荡？
<iwii> 上海也灰尘了
<iwii> 还是乡下好
<jyf> imtxc: 你的观念不行 所以你们那只能受穷 或者被其他人剥削好多
<happyaron> gfrog: 对啊
<jyf> imtxc: 浙江就有农户跟城里人签约 提前定农户养的猪 猪长大了才发过去给吃肉
<gfrog> happyaron: 真的是你啊，拜菊巨
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜见kvm和路由大拿
<hamo> happyaron: 还有NAS大拿
<gfrog> happyaron: 拜UE大拿
 * gfrog 困，破例喝可乐去
<iwii> 秸秆以前都是搬回家，放着当柴火的。
<happyaron> hamo: 对 gfrog 是nas大拿
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是
<gfrog> happyaron: happyaron 纳尼？
<gfrog> happyaron: hamo 纳尼？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我不是大拿
<gfrog> happyaron: hamo 你俩都姓ha，nick真难分
<JuncoJet> hi
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么不能格式化硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453188 gparted硬盘工具，可以分区。 但是，为什么格式化不了SSD硬盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-05 14:55
<^k^> JuncoJet:点点点.  15:11 
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛.渣
<hamo> roylez: 扎西·金
<palomino|working> lol hamo
<roylez> palomino|working: 基.破马
<palomino|working> 保持straight一百年不动摇
<iMadper> hamo: go和rust, 哪个效率高?
<roylez> palomino|working: 你是说保持straight的基.为本？
<hamo> iMadper: 这俩不能比吧
<iMadper> hamo: 为啥?
<iMadper> hamo: 你是想说, 效率不在一个数量级上?
<hamo> iMadper: 好吧，记错了...我把rust和那个jvm的语言混了...
<hamo> iMadper: 没比过
<iMadper> hamo: 哦.. 快去试试看
<hamo> iMadper: 虽然我很喜欢rust
<iMadper> hamo: 不知道rust能比go快多少
<hamo> iMadper: 但我还是觉得go能搞大
<iMadper> hamo: go没人用吧?
<jyf> hamo: 你也玩rust了？
<iMadper> hamo: 鬼语, 大家都在谈, 没人真正写
<jyf> iMadper: go好多人用 你不关注那些领域而已
<iMadper> jyf: 我知道 hamo 他们公司就有产品是go的
<jyf> iMadper: 估计是云
<hamo> iMadper: 谁说的，云时代很多基础架构都是go写的...docker, etcd ...
<iMadper> jyf: 恩.
<hamo> jyf: 不玩，就是曾经看了看
<gfrog> iMadper: juju是拿go写的。
<gfrog> iMadper: 然后调用了一堆shell和python
<iMadper> gfrog: 这名字, 我一直没猜到是干啥用的...
<hamo> gfrog: 不要提这个...我们在说正面的东西
<jyf> hamo: 那你扯冒险
 * imtxc 看了工资单，干活去。。。。。
<jyf> 毛线
<gfrog> hamo: ……
 * jyf 今天貌似发工资
<roylez> imtxc: 多少？
<jyf> 还没受到短信
<gfrog> iMadper: 拿来吹的
<iMadper> gfrog: 好吧...
<roylez> imtxc: 你们月头发工资？
<iMadper> openstack难道是python?
<hamo> iMadper: 你得到饿了他
<imtxc> roylez: 上月的。。。
<gfrog> iMadper: 对
<hamo> iMadper: 你得到了他
<iMadper> gfrog: .. ..
<iMadper> hamo: 恩
<roylez> imtxc: ...多少？支援我几个呗
<gfrog> hamo: 他字很传神
<hamo> iMadper: 时代不一样了...单机的性能没人care了
<hamo> gfrog: 然也
<iMadper> hamo: 我就care
<imtxc> roylez: 毛儿…… 数字好小………………
<roylez> gfrog: 挂不得巨菊这么渣
<roylez> imtxc: 1e9这样？
<gfrog> iMadper: hamo 时代不一样了，没个快速开发的语言不好拿出去忽悠人
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西可乐
 * hamo 好难受...口舌生疮...扁桃体肿...
<gfrog> hamo: 说了不该说的……
<iMadper> hamo: 自宫可以治愈你现在的疾病
<hamo> gfrog: 骂人骂多了...
<iMadper> hamo: 但是你已经没有办法自宫了
<jyf> hamo: 人都是要死的 看开点
<onlylove> 我装了gcc了，为啥protobuf的configure检测不到啊
<hamo> onlylove: 没装libgcc吧？
<iMadper> glibc?
<onlylove> hamo: 这个也要？
<iMadper> hamo: libgcc是啥?
<onlylove> hamo: centos的系统啊
<onlylove> hamo: 没啥，我装上试试去
<roylez> hamo: 你用口干啥活了？
 * hamo ...
<gfrog> roylez: 口活呗
<iMadper> .......
<onlylove> hamo: 最新的
<roylez> 我什么都没说
 * gfrog 好像说了不该说的……
<hamo> onlylove: configure说啥
 * hamo 不理你们
<hamo> onlylove: 把报错贴上来
<onlylove> hamo: checking dependen style of gcc none
<onlylove> hamo: 虚拟机里面的console怎么贴……图还差不多
<jyf> onlylove: ssh进去
<jyf> onlylove: 就可以贴了
<jyf> 或者把错误重定向到文件 发到paste网站也行
<hamo> onlylove: echo $CC看看
<iMadper> onlylove: 虚拟机直接发到paste网站呀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 武汉雄楚大道臭豆腐 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1eb8pv9fvo5j21440ssgxt.jpg
<onlylove> hamo: 空白……
<onlylove> 怎么会……
<hamo> onlylove: 你没装吧...
<eexpress> hamo: 乐乐估计在武汉找到新g友了。支持你不理他。lol
<iMadper> onlylove: gcc --version
<onlylove> hamo: 我会犯这种小白错误？
<eexpress> onlylove: 这样的事情，好问？
<hamo> eexpress: 武汉他老巢啊...G友肯定众多
<iMadper> hamo: 我也是空的
<eexpress> hamo: 老巢是另外一个地方
<onlylove> eexpress: 就是没法吧虚机的内部地址给你，不然让你看看
<eexpress> ssh帐号？我喜欢
<onlylove> iMadper: 4.4.7
<onlylove> 算了，我上图
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就是装了呀...  cc hamo
<eexpress> pastebinit 支持管道吧。 onlylove
<hamo> iMadper: 不明觉厉... onlylove
<nyfair> 武汉大学伪娘团，全国出名
<iMadper> hamo: 我的$CC也是空的
<l0o0> 大家好，我想在文本中查找点（.），用awk命令:awk '{if $5 ==  {print $0 "WGD130654.raw.snp"}}' ./WGD130654/pair-end.raw.cg
<eexpress> nyfair: ..
<roylez> eexpress: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e01e313egw1eb5q3hfss2j20cs0h076j.jpg
<eexpress> l0o0: 这啥眼睛。
<iMadper> l0o0: 查找. 然后呢? 计数还是干嘛?
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e01e313egw1eb5q20b7b7j20dw0fata4.jpg
<eexpress> roylez: 好老了啊
<l0o0> 然后把那行找出来
<iMadper> l0o0: 这不需要awk呀
<l0o0> iMadper哦，觉得用什么比较好
<iMadper> l0o0: 直接grep...
<eexpress> 估计需要第5段。 iMadper
<l0o0> 分段的
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你的工作来了。
<iMadper> l0o0: 只有第五段有.才行吗?
<iMadper> eexp
<eexpress> l0o0: 其实看2眼man，就会了
<iMadper> eexpress: 咱也是awk写手
<hamo> eexpress: 破神
 * imtxc 去改账单日！ 马蛋账单日跟发工资同一天真悲催
<iMadper> eexpress: 不过, l0o0 没有给示例数据
<eexpress> 我也会写。虽然忘记了。lol
<l0o0> $5 == . 也是可以的嘛
<eexpress> ~=// 不行？
<eexpress> ~=/\./ 不行？
<l0o0> 点要加反义么？
<eexpress> 一样匹配
<iMadper> l0o0: 需要加
<eexpress> 当然
<l0o0> 等下哦
<iMadper> l0o0: 不然匹配任何东西.
<l0o0> 这是一个基因组序列
<l0o0> Chr1    1       .       G       .       31.5    .       DP=1;AF1=0;AC1=0;DP4=1,0
 * hamo 高大上...
<l0o0> 第5个要是点
<l0o0> 然后把第5个是点的那行打印出来
<onlylove> hamo: http://imagebin.org/280644 cc eexpress
<onlylove> hamo: 说我没装的
<eexpress> 要是我写。 @_=split; print @_ if $_[5]=~/\./;
<iwii> eexpress: 你这是perl, grep快多了
<eexpress> 啥都no onlylove
<hamo> onlylove: 问题是gcc不知道ISO C89吧
<l0o0> awk '{if $5 == \. {print $0 > "WGD130654.raw.snp"}}' ./WGD130654/pair-end.raw.cg
<hamo> onlylove: 你看那有个no needed
<eexpress> iwii: 又不是整行
<iwii> eexpress: 那就ruby : p s if s.split[5] =~ /\./
<iMadper> l0o0: echo 'Chr1    1       .       G       .       31.5    .   DP=1;AF1=0;AC1=0;DP4=1,0' | awk '$5 == "."'
<eexpress> l0o0: =~/\./ 吧
<eexpress> 怎麽是==
<iMadper> l0o0: 直接测试我的这个
<iMadper> eexpress: 用的到匹配吗? 直接测试是不是.不就行了...
<l0o0> iM行，我试试
<eexpress> 。。纯一个点？
<eexpress> 啥数据会这样哦
<iMadper> eexpress: 你看数据嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~
<eexpress> 。。
<l0o0> 这是基因组处理得到的数据
<eexpress> 没道理
<onlylove> hamo: 我觉得是centos的坑，应该是没有g++
<iwii> grep -E "(\w+\s+){4}\." dnafile
<hamo> onlylove: g++不都是在另外一个包lime
<iMadper> iwii: 不一定都是\w吧...
<iwii> iMadper: 那就 \S
<eexpress> 之前有人是问过基因的数据。 l0o0 你自己赶紧去熟悉一门脚本。省得用shell
<iMadper> iwii: 恩.
<imtxc> 什么东西
<iwii> 正则嘛
<eexpress> 难道是公安局的？
<l0o0> 我不觉得用shell简单么，我会用python做的
<eexpress> py麻烦。
<iMadper> py的正则麻烦
<iwii> grep 效率高，c写的
<l0o0> 哎呀，经你们这么一说，好麻烦呀
<iwii> grep -E "(\W+\s+){4}\." dnafile
<imtxc> 哟，这个频道来条子了？
<eexpress> iwii: 你这。 egrep就是啊
<iMadper> l0o0: 刚才给你的不行吗?
<l0o0> iM
<iwii> eexpress: 哦
<l0o0> iM不行的
<iMadper> l0o0: 哪里不行???
<eexpress> l0o0: 问之前，给5行数据。
<l0o0> OK
<iMadper> l0o0: 贴10行数据到一个页面上, 然后给链接看看
<onlylove> hamo: 果然是没有g++的问题，丫的centos的g++居然叫gcc-c++
<l0o0> 哪个页面？
<iMadper> l0o0: /topic 里面有写
<hamo> onlylove: 不明觉厉...
<iMadper> onlylove: 一直这么叫.
<iMadper> onlylove: g++也确实是gcc的一部分
<iwii> open('a.txt').read.grep /(\W+\s+){4}\./
<l0o0> http://code.bulix.org/xy839h-85138
<^k^> l0o0 ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> hamo: debian的buildessential直接就把gcc g++一起装
<onlylove> iMadper: 为毛不能一起装
<l0o0> 这个可以吧
<l0o0> 第5列要是点
<l0o0> 然后把这行输出来，就是这样了
<iMadper> onlylove: centos也有虚包是一起装得
<onlylove> iMadper: 我装了gcc，不给装g++算怎么回事
<lqi> gcc现在都用c++写了，以后就叫g++和g++-c吧
<eexpress> iMadper: 草。这就是你的基因啊。
<iMadper> onlylove: ubuntu装gcc的时候也不装g++
<iMadper> only
<eexpress> 一模一样
<l0o0> iMadper: 就是
<iMadper> l0o0: 你这, 所有的数据都符合呀... 怎么不找个不符合的行放一起..
<l0o0> 哦
<iMadper> 没事, 我试试看
<l0o0> http://code.bulix.org/g4s709-85139
<^k^> l0o0 ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<l0o0> 学生物的就是费劲，大家见谅哈
<iMadper> l0o0: http://code.bulix.org/9t8i2o-85140
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<eexpress> l0o0: 你这都不要判断，单字符是字母的就符合
<eexpress> grep '\b[^.]\b'
<onlylove> 脑残的apache hadoop，官方的release native library居然是i386,在x86-64上不干活
<iMadper> l0o0: http://code.bulix.org/joecry-85141   完全符合呀!
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<iMadper> l0o0: 干嘛说我的不行...
<onlylove> 编译hadoop还要maven
<l0o0> 哦哦
<l0o0> 明白啦
<jyf> lqi: gcc早晚会转到用lisp写的
<iMadper> java的破东西, 需要maven正常
 * eexpress 围观 iMadper 自掘坟墓。
<jyf> gnu的人一不留神就要往lisp上走
<lqi> jyf: 到时候再改名字吧...
<l0o0> 果然不是一个层次的人
<onlylove> eexpress: java就是破东西
<jyf> lqi: gcc是 gnu compiler collections而已 不需要改名呀
<eexpress> ？
<l0o0> iMadper: 谢谢
<l0o0> eexpress: 谢谢啦
<iMadper> l0o0: 不用.
<lqi> jyf: 说说玩呗， gcc-c和gcc-c++
<onlylove> 破烂yum
<iMadper> onlylove: yum groupinstall 'Development Tools'
<onlylove> iMadper: 来不及了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你自己不会用, 还一直矫情...
<iMadper> onlylove: 非得拿centos的包和debian的组来比...
<jyf> iMadper: 上次没去投简历？
<onlylove> iMadper: 本来就破，你见apt需要groupinstall?
<iMadper> onlylove: debian的gcc也是没有c++的.
<iMadper> onlylove: yum也可以不用groupinstall 就用install 后面加@就行了
<onlylove> iMadper: 对了，groupinstall还要把大小写写对
<iMadper> jyf: 没.
<iMadper> jyf: 现在有别人顶上了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 来，说说，rh的group都有哪些
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说说debian的包有哪些?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我又不是背这个的
<l0o0> awk的搜索快还是grep的搜索快呀？大师么！！
<iMadper> onlylove: 我又不用rh的系统
<onlylove> iMadper: 常用的，比方说gnome
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说开发包
<iMadper> onlylove: 我都没自己装过gnome
<jyf> iMadper: 没有 只是问问而已
<iMadper> onlylove: 你找个rh的用户问吧
<iMadper> l0o0: 刚才的例子, awk快
<l0o0> 哦
<iMadper> l0o0: grep的正则复杂, 不好解析
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得应该是 X Window Desktop
<l0o0> iMadper:
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正错了装不上
<l0o0> iMadper: 又学习了
<iMadper> l0o0: 数据量总共多大?
<iMadper> l0o0: 如果特别大, 就别用gawk, gawk慢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37505
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 电动车车主用学校的电源插座充电，被控偷电
<iMadper> onlylove: 你可以重装成debian的.
<l0o0> iMadper: 13G左右
<iMadper> l0o0: 恩, 换成nawk吧? 我记得nawk快
 * nyfair 是不是惹到人了，u论坛那个id叫ilovegoogle的呆湾姥老是要喷我，连我在黑在捧都分不清
<onlylove> iMadper: 不行，人要求centos，不过最近要换suse
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个id有病
<happyaron> iMadper: mawkå¿«
<happyaron> onlylove: 用debian吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 你还怕得罪人? ilovegoogle是不是 igoogle?
<l0o0> iMadper: 哦，下次试试。群里没人学生物的么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不行，要用SLES
<iMadper> l0o0: 我是相关专业的. 我是学水产养殖的~
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我说用啥不算
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.
<onlylove> happyaron: vmware的东西……
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦，vmware的东西貌似都是SLES
<nyfair> iMadper: 不，虽然我喜欢引战，但不喜欢没完没了的对喷
<l0o0> iMadper: 我们不是第一次见面了，上次还遇到你帮忙了
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果我说了算，没悬念的debian
<iMadper> l0o0: 我记得你
<l0o0> iMadper: 学生物是不是很费劲
<iMadper> l0o0: 你是学生物的, 你来问我?!
<onlylove> nyfair: 论坛那个ilovegoogle不知道怎么回事，没准是你说的开源厨
<onlylove> nyfair: 不用搭理他
<iMadper> nyfair: 给个链接看看?
<l0o0> iMadper: 求打击么
<jyf> onlylove: 确实是偷电呀
<iMadper> l0o0: 当年华大让我过去当程序员, 因为离家太远, 所以拒掉了.. 后悔呀
<iMadper> l0o0: 你以后可以考虑去华大
<jyf> nyfair: 你就是哼完了 我要我要我还要以后 等别人真扑上来了 你又怕了
<l0o0> iMadper: 不是我想去就能去的。现在学生物的人多
<jyf> iMadper: 华大为毛要你？
<iMadper> l0o0: 有生物背景的程序员少呀
<iMadper> jyf: 过去写程序...
<iMadper> jyf: 给研究人员开发工具
<onlylove> jyf: 主要是因为是汽车，如果是手机，估计就那么回事了
<hamo> iMadper: 养过鱼也算生物北京？
<iMadper> hamo: 我不算.
<jyf> iMadper: 问题是为何找到你
<hamo> iMadper: s/北京/背景
<nyfair> jyf: 是啊，你咬我啊
<iMadper> hamo: l0o0 算
<l0o0> iMadper: 哎，我现在就是想转
<eexpress> iMadper: 这轻松啊。搞科研的软件
<iMadper> jyf: 当时他在我们学校招人
<iMadper> eexpress: 是呀, 在深圳不过
<jyf> onlylove: 很正常么 比如偷1两块 人家就无所谓 偷几百就有人重视 几千几万当然要办你了
<nyfair> jyf: 你有干货我肯定耸，没干货吓谁呢
<eexpress> 深圳不好？
<jyf> nyfair: hoho 你又开始对我引战了
<iMadper> eexpress: 离家远.. 现在当然觉得好了
<iMadper> eexpress: 那会儿觉得不好....
<l0o0> iMadper: 生物很烧钱，国家项目大大的有，名利双收
<eexpress> iMadper: 去深圳，明年崽都有了。
<jyf> iMadper: 那你确实挫了点 搞科研软件很不错的
<iMadper> eexpress: 是呀.
<iMadper> jyf: 是咩? 我不知道诶...
<iMadper> l0o0: 噢...
<jyf> iMadper: 别人都在忙 你他妈一天到晚闲 而且稳定
 * eexpress 深圳估计现在退伍的小姐很多。 lol
<jyf> 钱都差不多 还有好多妹子
<iMadper> jyf: 好吧... 反正也晚了
<jyf> iMadper: 下回逮住机会 拒绝前多用脑子想想
 * nyfair 高中还是选生物的...
<jyf> 人的身体15天代谢一遍 不用浪费了
<iMadper> jyf: 恩.
<l0o0> 我是研究黄瓜的
<eexpress> .
<l0o0> 我们培育的黄瓜又大又粗
<jyf> 转基因黄瓜
<iMadper> nyfair: ^^ l0o0 是研究黄瓜的.
<eexpress> 这农业啊。
<l0o0> 嗯
<eexpress> 学农？
<l0o0> eexpress: 嗯，本来是生物化学专业的
<eexpress> 那给奶牛接生过？
<jyf> 表皮亲水疏油 呵呵
<eexpress> 生物化学。。
<l0o0> eexpress: 蔬菜花卉
<eexpress> 大学还有搞这些的。。专业
<l0o0> eexpress: 育种
<jyf> l0o0: 生物化学是显学 为何换别的了？
<jyf> 我还想学学呢
<jyf> 不过最想的还是合成生物学
<l0o0> jyf: 你不知道，生物就业前景不明
<eexpress> 以前有一个同学，志愿没填好，被农学院选了。给奶牛接生。。
<jyf> l0o0: 这个是 不过哪个专业不是呢？ 我还学媒介经营管理的呢 现在做程序员
<hamo> eexpress: 这个不错啊
<jyf> 你说这跟专业有个毛关系
<l0o0> jyf: 伤身体，有害药品天天见
<hamo> eexpress: 天天有巨乳摸
<jyf> 好玩就行
<eexpress> hamo: lol
<eexpress> hamo: 死噶嘛。。。
<iwii> i686才是王道
<jyf> hamo: 而且巨乳主人的老公敢怒不敢言
<l0o0> jyf: 我们这有姑娘流产什么的
<nyfair> 表皮亲水疏油是不是很容易清洗？
<jyf> l0o0: 管理的问题呢 我家乡还有好多结石 癌症呢
<jyf> 水里钙镁太多 附近还有个铀矿
<l0o0> jyf: 真是危险，工资又低，没办法
<jyf> 亲水疏油不是不会赃么 用的时候好润滑 吃的时候冲下就可以了
<jyf> l0o0: 混进生物富士康就好了呀
<l0o0> jyf: 生物和化学都是经常接触有毒药品的专业，风险高。
<l0o0> jyf: 现在的研究所，就是你们说的生物富士康
<jyf> l0o0: it呢 天天生活在危险中 呵呵 比如帝都
<jyf> 可比你们危险多了
<l0o0> jyf: 我就是在帝都，一样
<jyf> l0o0: 那怎么会是生物富士康呢 那个在南方
<l0o0> jyf: 我在中国农科院呢
<eexpress> 草。杭州重度污染啊。
<jyf> l0o0: 你刚才说毒让我想到方世玉电影里那个毒人了 呵呵
<iwii> http://www.pbc.gov.cn/publish/goutongjiaoliu/524/2013/20131205153156832222251/20131205153156832222251_.html
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 中国人民银行等五部委发布《关于防范比特币风险的通知》－中国人民银行
<eexpress> l0o0: 赶紧外包些项目。我们来搞。
<jyf> l0o0: 哦 农科院很好啊 现在做什么呢？
<jyf> eexpress: 是诶 杭州太让人失望了
<l0o0> eexpress: 就是简单的脚本，还用不到你们
<eexpress> 中国农科院？在啥地方
<jyf> 断了老子的念想
<l0o0> jyf: 骗项目呀，拉人做
<l0o0> eexpress: 北理工对面
<jyf> l0o0: 不搞农业项目？
<jyf> l0o0: 认证搞不搞？
<eexpress> l0o0: nnnd 你要搞出点华丽的界面嘛。才能看到成绩。
<l0o0> jyf: 没听过认证
<eexpress> 要不咋挣钱
<jyf> l0o0: 绿色有机什么的认证不归你们管？
<eexpress> jyf: 问前，先问多大了。说不定才进去的新人
<l0o0> 农业部吧，我们只是和中科院一样的机构
<eexpress> l0o0: 哪年毕业的？
<l0o0> eexpress: 现在研究二年级
<hamo> l0o0: 我喜欢那个地方
<l0o0> hamo: 欢迎
<eexpress> 哦。。
 * hamo 这个太精彩了...http://jandan.net/2010/09/03/paopao-pic.html
<eexpress> hamo: 蛤蟆想吃巨乳。 cc  gfrog iMadper
<jyf> eexpress: 进去几个月 不就摸清楚了 不过也要看人机灵不机灵
<eexpress> 还研究生。接触不到啥
<jyf> l0o0: 许多人说农业大学的食堂不错 还有一些妹子不错
<nyfair> 谁组的摩门牧师，踢了踢了
<l0o0> jyf: 这点不假，不过还要提醒你，除了科研院所
<l0o0> jyf: 我原来在北林，研究生去南京农业大学，真的很养眼
<l0o0> jyf: 结果被老板送到中国农科院了
<nyfair> l0o0: 贵院有亲水疏油的大黄瓜？
<eexpress> 不会吧。漂亮妹子会去学农？
<jyf> l0o0: 你老板是捕奴队的吧 专门在南方捕猎黑奴 装车送往帝都大部门
<l0o0> eexpress: 学农分数会低点，漂亮的妹子一般不高
<jyf> eexpress: 可能是因为学农才显得漂亮
<l0o0> jyf: 正解，我过来，这边给了钱应该
<jyf> l0o0: 那现在哪个单位给你发工资呢
<hamo> jyf: 气质不一样
<l0o0> jyf: 两边都有
<jyf> hamo: 有劳动人民的感觉
<hamo> jyf: 学文的学理的气质不一样
<jyf> l0o0: 有点意思
<l0o0> jyf: 南京师范不错
<jyf> hamo: 那你觉得哥是文的气质还是理的气质？
<jyf> l0o0: 但南京不行 额
<eexpress> jyf: 可以说癖的气质不
<hamo> jyf: 没看过你的玉照
<jyf> hamo:不可能吧 我都发了好多遍了
<eexpress> hamo: 搜索胸毛男的照片
<l0o0> nyfair: 没有那样的黄瓜呀
<jyf> eexpress: 你好不到哪里去 你的样子太娘了
<l0o0> nyfair: 这要求有点独特
<eexpress> jyf: 啥眼神。
<jyf> l0o0: 其实只要好吃好用 惠而不费就行了 毕竟是日用品
<gfrog> eexpress: 哈？
<jyf> eexpress: 你就是娘得很 脸都没菱角的
<jyf> 也没什么体毛 然后很白
<eexpress> gfrog: 请grep 巨乳 xxxx.log
<l0o0> jyf: 上次发现个突变体，上面的波点特别多。又大，结果被师兄抛弃了
<gfrog> eexpress: 纳尼？
<eexpress> hamo: 你教 gfrog
<palomino|working> 波?大?
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<eexpress> palomino|working: 你对黄瓜有兴趣？
<eexpress> palomino|working: 别人研究这个的。
<palomino|working> 我对大波有兴趣
<palomino|working> 以前上班的地方对面就是黄瓜研究所。。
 * hamo 妹纸来了啊...
<jyf> l0o0: 我感兴趣的是有没有可能让牧草生产淀粉
<eexpress> 破马啥地界，，，有这样的研究所。。
<jyf> l0o0: 不过MIT他们搞了一种酶 可以把纤维素转换成淀粉 那个太屌了
<l0o0> jyf: 当然也是可以的
<jyf> l0o0: 而且好像国内有个河南的教授也参加那项目的
<hamo> jyf: 那以后人可以吃草了？
<jyf> 所以我特别想搞点那东西来试试
<jyf> hamo: 你光吃白面也咽不下去啊
<l0o0> 不过现在比较火的是把纤维素变成酒精
<dreameyesonme> ==
<hamo> jyf: 那是不饿...
<eexpress> 化学作用来的东西，谁敢吃
<hamo> jyf: 饿了树皮都能吃
<jyf> l0o0: 转成酒精就是燃料 来cash多呗
<jyf> hamo: 可以解决非洲人的问题
<l0o0> 不是我们没想像力，有想像力的，那些老院士不批项目
<dreameyesonme> 你们都工作多久了？
<jyf> 加上比尔盖茨的人造鸡蛋 非洲人至少可以有蛋炒饭吃了
<l0o0> jyf: 我们还研究土豆
<jyf> l0o0: 有gtalk么 我要加你
<eexpress> l0o0: 你们研究种马这些不
<iwii> l0o0: 我有激情，我来加入你们吧
<jyf> 这些挺好玩的 我喜欢这个
<l0o0> jyf: linxzh1989
<dreameyesonme> 恩。。。你们工作多久了？
<eexpress> l0o0: 你不担心被轮子挖到？
<iwii> 12year
<l0o0> eexpress: 这有什么
<eexpress> dreameyesonme: ..
<l0o0> iwii: 欢迎加入
 * eexpress 难道 l0o0 自己就是轮子？
<jyf> l0o0: 给你发了个邮件
<l0o0> OK
<l0o0> eexpress: 这里很敏感的，我不想喝茶
<jyf> l0o0: 但是我觉得那个用酶转换还需要多一个工序
<iwii> l0o0: 支持远程办公吗？
<jyf> 许多穷人可能根本没钱买那种东西
<jyf> 要是可以直接让牧草生产淀粉 成为粮食作物多好
<l0o0> iwii: 别想了
<eexpress> 大家都变神农，趴地上吃草。
<iwii> eexpress: 其实吃草就像吃青菜
<jyf> l0o0: 你们研究土豆是研究什么方向呢？ 抗虫还是产量方面
<l0o0> 一般来说我们吃的蔬菜里面的纤维素的量比较少，不然吃的味道不好
<l0o0> jyf: 都有
<jyf> 有人研究真菌么
<iwii> jyf: 蘑菇
<l0o0> jyf: 有的，根菌什么的
<jyf> 真菌要是可以粮食化 那就可以在地下混了
<l0o0> jyf: 为了研究产量什么的，有的会研究根菌和植物的关系
<jyf> l0o0: 不错不错 你真是个活百科 哈哈 我一直想有个业内人给我解答这些问题
<jyf> l0o0: 那岂不是研究豆类的根瘤菌？
<l0o0> jyf: 不同的植物，根菌也不一样
<l0o0> jyf: 大豆也有，兰花也有。有的没根菌就活不下去
<jyf> l0o0: 有什么生物方面的好的入门书推荐么
<l0o0> jyf: 国内的么，可以看看普通生物学
<jyf> 那本书买过 看来大家都推荐那个
<jyf> 那回家去就读那个好了
<Pudge> iMadper: 装好了？
<jyf> l0o0: 那本书我买过 你的意思是还有比较好的国外的？
<l0o0> jyf: 我觉得要是你对生物感兴趣，可以学学国外的生物极客，这方面的书有，不想当厨子的生物学家不是好黑客
<l0o0> jyf: 这本你看过没，讲的就是体制外的人们进行生物研究的一些事情
<jyf> l0o0: 我就是要当生物geek, biohacker
<jyf> l0o0: 我有找到几个网站讲这些的 不过问题是我是文科的 我需要先有基础呀
<jyf> 要不然 你说几个名词 都要给我解释 谁会乐意跟我讨论呢
<l0o0> jyf: 普通生物学么
<l0o0> 里面的东西比较基础
<l0o0> jyf: 我们上课用到的书看了想吐
<iwii> 直接google啊
<jyf> l0o0: 我记得有个女的 发布过一个 生物黑客宣言的
<l0o0> jyf: 要是以后做科研，我现在感兴趣的就是生物能源，光合作用，
<jyf> 他们还在致力于开发廉价的细胞分析工具
<jyf> 还有用audrino控制的分析仪
<l0o0> jyf: 我们这都很人工呢，一切为了发文章，你懂的
<jyf> l0o0: 懂的 中国造了太多文章
<l0o0> jyf: 干活去了，有事可以邮件讨论呀，难得遇到这么感兴趣的人
<jyf> l0o0: 好的 长期联系
<eexpress> jyf: 果然是一个农民啊。还在扯这个
 * iwii 我也喜欢当农民，可以控制机器人干农活
<eexpress> iwii: 哪里看到机器人干农活的
<iwii> eexpress: 开发一个
<jyf> iwii: 和我想的一样 用无人机来放牧 除虫 + 摘水果 :]
<iwii> move(x,y) #移动到经纬度坐标， 播种(1000kg);
<iwii> jyf: 步行机器人也行
<jyf> iwii: 我那是山地
<eexpress> 怀疑游戏玩多了
<jyf> 我那有个散养鸡的 他的鸡就是放养在山地里的
<iwii> jyf: 哦，那就开发2种腿部
<jyf> 他要靠人去看着 而且还要人检去鸡蛋
<jyf> 要是电池技术有突破 完全可以无人机去监控鸡群
<iwii> jyf: 那样的鸡健康多了
<jyf> 看到下蛋就去检回来
<jyf> iwii: 是啊 那人的鸡卖80一只 还不一定买得到
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<iwii> jyf: 价格和地区消费水平挂钩，80不贵吧
<Pudge> 卧槽，80一只鸡还不贵
<jyf> iwii: 要考虑我当地的收入呀 我家对面的房子2k一平米不到
<iwii> 哦，我没买过。。
<Pudge> 还是没处理的鸡！
<iwii> 学习了
<jyf> Pudge: 你醒醒 这是人民币价格 不是美刀
<jyf> iwii: 我有加你gtalk没？
<iwii> jyf: 我时间聊那个的啊
<iwii> 没时间聊
<Pudge> jyf: 我就是说80rmb太贵了啊
<iwii> 那个
<jyf> Pudge: 钱越多越吝啬
<Pudge> jyf: 没听说过哪里的鸡卖这么贵的，进口的也卖不到这个价格啊
<jyf> 不过也对 会理财的人才能有钱
<jyf> Pudge: 扯呢 我把这价格告诉一个人 他跟我说他们那160一只
<iwii> Pudge: 人家卖的是山鸡
<Pudge> jyf: 。。我是穷人。。
<jyf> Pudge: 如果是160 我全程给他跟踪这鸡 拍成视频刻成光盘给他都可以
<Pudge> iwii: 山鸡？野鸡？那差不多
<Pudge> iwii:要是就是普通鸡， 80rmb， 农民都富裕了
<jiero> Pudge: 是么。。。。
<jyf> 这个噱头就是散养 以及不吃那种饲料
<iwii> Pudge: 农民都被贩子收购了，都笨
<jyf> Pudge: 现代人讲究这个 不像 你去美帝那 人家诚信经营 没什么好怕的
<jiero> iwii: 信息不公开圈内搞，都是这样。
<jyf> btc一下子降到5k5了
<Pudge> jyf，我这里一只鸡，不吃人工饲料的，也就5欧元，最好的鸡了，一只
<jiero> jyf: 美帝被罚这种，连人肉都不用，一直抬不起头
<jyf> 刚才我跟我朋友说会降价 他还不信
<jyf> 结果一下子从7000到现在这价格了
<Pudge> 国内大妈要开始炒鸡的价格了么
<jyf> Pudge: 你在哪里？ 是不是农民市场买的？
<iwii> jiero: 嗯，除非农民学习计算机
<jiero> jyf: 他不是法兰西的么
<Pudge> jyf: 就是法兰西啊，超市一般3,4欧一只
<jyf> Pudge: 你确定他是散养的？
<Pudge> 市场的鸡要贵一些，5欧
<Pudge> jyf: 就是散养啊，这边没法骗人的
<eexpress> 欧洲那帮傻子，吃鸡都是整只的吃。
<jiero> ...
<iwii> eexpress: 不洗啊。。。
<Pudge> eexpress: 你只吃个腿？剩下的扔了？
<eexpress> 没烹饪技术的啊
<jiero> Pudge: 鸡根本不能吃，直接扔了
<Pudge> 他们不会切生的。
<jyf> Pudge: 这东西当然还有噱头在里面的 就像lv在欧洲没那么贵一个道理啊
<Pudge> jyf。。。谁告诉你lv在欧洲没那么贵。
<jiero> 鸡和鸭都是用来煮汤的，然后直接丢掉
<jyf> Pudge: 中国到处都有不安全的鸡 所以这些所谓的散养的自然相对价格就高了
<jyf> Pudge: 跟中国比！！！
<jyf> Pudge: 要不然那么多人出国去买那么多
<Pudge> jyf，差不多，只是现在rmb汇率高，
<iwii> 商机
<Pudge> jyf: 还有就是国内太多假货
<jiero> jyf: 因为他们相信在国外买的更有面子——因为都要说
<jyf> Pudge: 欧洲那些鸡他们怎么散养？
<jiero> jyf: 关键本来就是面子货
<jyf> jiero: 那不是 我看好多人就说lv国外便宜好多
<Pudge> 散着养啊，一个农庄，到处都是鸡，还要怎么养
<jyf> 考虑到贵国的关税 和增值税 这很正常啊
<jyf> 欧洲不是人口密集么
<jiero> jyf: 也是，奢侈品这里就是贵。
<jyf> 为何还有地来给你散养这个
<jyf> 对了 上次看到荷兰一家农场在养食用昆虫
<onlylove> jyf: 就是关税和增值税这些东西
<Pudge> jyf，那是扯淡，只是国外买可以退税， 18%左右
<Pudge> jyf: 但是他们不算机票钱
<jiero> jyf: 中国不是人口密集么，怎么还有那么多空地
<iwii> 进出口要平衡
<Pudge> 欧洲人口密集？？
<jyf> jiero: 你找个空地给我看看 我是没有找到
<onlylove> jiero: lv在国外也是奢侈品
<jyf> 那换一个 哈根达斯
<iwii> jyf: 国内人多，地少。
<Pudge> lv现在等着中国人买呢，今年统计70%以上的lv都是中国人买走了
<iwii> 土豪嘛
<jiero> jyf: 哦。我这里有，就是荒弃3年都是杂草丛生布满垃圾的地方。
<onlylove> jiero: 说起散养鸡，我突然想起KFC那铺天盖地的广告，烦死了
<jiero> jyf: 要照片等会给你
<jiero> jyf: 市中心大约1平方公里的空地
<iwii> jiero: 估计很快会利用起来，土地资源很缺的
<roylez> Pudge: lv本来就是国货，当然是国人买
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我们的小美女终于起床啦
<nyfair> 跟白皮猪讲什么道理，都是些蛮子
<jyf> jiero: 快发
<nyfair> jiero: 快发
<roylez> nyfair: 快发
<jiero> jyf: 哦。算了。还是给你地图座标吧。
<nyfair> roylez: 快发
<jyf> roylez: 快来一发？
<roylez> jyf: 基佬一边去
<jiero> jyf: 大概让我删除了照片
<jyf> Pudge: 你为何要去法国这种没前途的地方？
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妈逼
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦....
<Pudge> 因为这个地方没有前途
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫疯了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 装好了没
<jyf> 法国挺没前途的
<iMadper> Pudge: 不给装呀!
<roylez> op无能啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 还没排到！
<Pudge> iMadper: 哥怎么带你飞
<jiero> jyf: 话说，哪个地图支持座标。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是, 就是国家不对, 不给下载
<jyf> jiero: 都支持 google和百度都性
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。怎么可能，vpn都不行么
<iMadper> Pudge: 没vpn
<Pudge> iMadper: 百度啊，
<Pudge> iMadper: 这么多dota玩家都会装，你连他们都不如？
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 还没去折腾呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。放弃你了，反正装好了也没办法一起玩，卡
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩.
<jiero> jyf: 。。。看样子网上没照片。。
<jyf> jiero: 你渴系
<jiero> jyf: ？
<jiero> jyf: 照片是被我删了。。。因为空地实在没意思。
<jyf> jiero: 前途不大
<jiero> jyf: 恩。
<jiero> jyf: 总觉得中国路边空地比澳洲差。
<jiero> jyf: 利用度差
<jiero> jyf: 那里倒像是没有路边一定种树的习惯。
<jyf> jiero: 因为民主国家路是民众按自己医院修的嘛
<Pudge> ......
<jyf> jiero: 国内这些路边的绿化树 超级贵的
<jyf> 一颗几十万的都有
<jyf> 要是你修路 你肯要那种绿化吗
<nyfair> Pudge: 不如陪我玩测灵？
<Pudge> nyfair: 厕灵是啥
<iMadper> 洁xx
<Pudge> 感觉好恐怖的样子。
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃老板在你身后
<jiero> jyf: 也不全是。是承包责任制。
<jyf>  MeaCulpa 今天没说一句话
<Pudge> iMadper: lol 我只要上线，就说明我老板不在。
<jiero> jyf: 你有靠路边的地，旁边的绿化你负责，否则罚
<jyf> nyfair: 崇明岛的房子多少钱一平？
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 帮我写代码?
<Pudge> iMadper: 老板就是我的动力
<Pudge> iMadper: 不会
<jyf> jiero: 我是说选择上 你可以自己种绿化草 未必要植树
<iMadper> Pudge: .... ....
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也是不会了... 写不下去了... 查了一天了..
<iMadper> Pudge: 到现在一行都没写出来
<Pudge> iMadper: 脚本？我一样都不会
<iMadper> Pudge: c
<Pudge> iMadper: js能勉强写写。
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞js
<jyf> iMadper: 写什么的？
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。c啊，蛋疼的东西
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不是不做程序么
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么又退化了
<iMadper> jyf: 我想初始化一个efi实例, 但是怎么都成功不了...
<jiero> jyf: 哦。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 恩, 我是Q&A
<jyf> iMadper: 帮不了你
<iMadper> jyf: 恩...
 * jyf 自求多福吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 丢给下面的小罗罗啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 我就是小喽罗呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 这种东西你怎么能碰呢，
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<jyf> iMadper: 那你的腰牌呢？
<iMadper> jyf: 让猴子拿走了
<jyf> iMadper: 猴子是总钻风啊 不是你那个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 下有没有连接 Oracle 的图形化工具? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453191 ubuntu 下有没有连接 Oracle 的图形化工具? 类似 PLSQL Developer 的。不想用 crossover 模拟的。 ps : 论坛的验证码真难输，弄了好久才通过，强烈建议弄简单点的验证码。 本来想多来坛子的，很多时候被验证码挡在门外。 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 francs3 — 2013-12-05 17:00
<iMadper> jyf: 我擦, 这你都知道
<Pudge> iMadper: 你没看过那个欣慰？
<Pudge> iMadper: 新闻
<gfrog> hamo: happyaron 这帮老外太搞怪了，打招呼一个用hola，一个说ciao，然后又跑出来一个说ohaio
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥新闻>
<jyf> iMadper: 我是程序猿嘛 跟猴子同种
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个老外，每个月拿几百块请个中国人给他做公司的程序，自己就在公司做私活，因为公司的事情做的好又快，自己的职位升的很快
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 知道.
<Pudge> iMadper: 你也可以这样，拿出你百分之5的工资，为民工们创造岗位
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/263373.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 郑州一高中生自学DIY模拟飞行设备 远销到了欧美_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 没戏... 我工资的5%.. 中国没有发行这么小面额的货币
<onlylove> iMadper: 中国最小面额的货币是1分
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 我知道.
<Pudge> iMadper: 演的太过了就不好了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你快出来说几句话, 吸引一下大家注意力
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 刚进门
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个事妹子？？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 帮我拉一下怪, 我抗不住了
<iMadper> Pudge: 对.
<dreameyesonme> 看了一下午招聘
<Pudge> iMadper: ！！！不早说！
<iMadper> Pudge: .... ....
<gfrog> iMadper: 1块钱的5%还是5分好嘛…… 你工资还不到1块钱？ 你是扎克伯格？
<Pudge> iMadper: 藏了这么久
<Pudge> iMadper: 你什么意思
<iMadper> Pudge: 你都结婚了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 滚，
<Pudge> iMadper: 结了可以离
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
<dreameyesonme> 啊呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 我去告诉你老婆去
<dreameyesonme> 你们都工作多久了？
<jiero> Pudge: 你果然被甩了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你先给我介绍一下再说
<dreameyesonme> 我发现我都没找过工作。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 还用介绍? 想知道什么自己去问呀!
<jiero> Pudge: 她资料你可以搜到
<jiero> lol
<dreameyesonme> 停！！！
<jiero> Pudge: 前几天我们都吓唬她
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: Pudge 是个花心萝卜，别搭理
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你不是读书 为何要找工作
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 恩
<Pudge> jiero: 哪里搜
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。互联网。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 关键词
<dreameyesonme> jyf: 要毕业了呀~
<iMadper> Pudge: nick
<jyf> 博士毕业？
<Pudge> onlylove: 这里的人都跟我有仇么
<dreameyesonme> 我又不考博
<iMadper> Pudge: 其实, 我觉得你算是挺专一得了
<onlylove> Pudge: 和你没仇
<hamo> gfrog: 你跟他说 chileme
<Pudge> iMadper: 顶！
<jiero> Pudge: chill
<iMadper> Pudge: 脚一直插在 jusss的屁股里, 从来都不肯拔出来
<Pudge> iMadper: ä½ 
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 逼
<Pudge> iMadper: 妈
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> hamo: 我擦，出了北京都没人懂这个
<iMadper> Pudge: 我突然想起这个梗来了
<hamo> gfrog: 反正你也不懂他们那个
<jiero> 。。。乱套了。。。
<jiero> 你们都同时觉醒了
<Pudge> iMadper: jusss还出现过么
<dreameyesonme> 储备干部是个什么？
<iMadper> Pudge: 经常出来
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 打杂的
<jyf> 可以考虑考博士
<dreameyesonme> 不考。。
<hamo> iMadper: 我咋觉得是二奶...
<jyf> 要不然硕士跟工作两年的本科比没什么优势
<dreameyesonme> 一毕不了业
<iMadper> hamo: 打杂的和二奶不冲突
<cifer> 大家好, 我想请教下, 没有啥么命令可以显示目录下的 mtd 设备... ls 应该不能哈?
<dreameyesonme> 二嫁不出去
<gfrog> hamo: 一个是西班牙语，一个是意大利语。最后那个ohaio你肯定熟
<jyf> 你不是学法律的么 毕不了业 就跟学校打场官司
<hamo> gfrog: 不懂
<hamo> gfrog: 啥意思？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 感觉你根本不想要男人，所以，就不用嫁了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我还见过三哥打招呼: namaste
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 啥意思
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 就是直接的意思啊。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 储备干部就是备胎，平时打杂
<jiero> 我说话一直很直接吧。。。
<dreameyesonme> jyf: 是没什么优势啊。。
<jyf> 嫁不出去可以在我们频道找人
<jyf> 这里好多光棍的
<dreameyesonme> 配不是
<dreameyesonme> 上//
<jiero> jyf: 除了光棍就是几乎已婚的。
<gfrog> iMadper: kernel calltrace里的EOI 标记是啥意思来着？ 问过一次 adam，又忘了……
<jiero> jyf: 还有养孩子的
<dreameyesonme> 你们讲话我都听不懂
<hamo> gfrog: end of interrupt
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我们可以讲你听的懂的
<gfrog> hamo: cool
<iMadper> gfrog: 中断结束
<jyf> 听不懂才有机会啊
<black_angel> onlylove: 我觉得和 dreameyesonme 聊聊衣服应该会比较感兴趣吧
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 是么
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩. hamo 那个是对的
<hamo> dreameyesonme: 越听不懂越高大上啊
<jyf> 这样别人就可以趁机给你解释 满足其作为男人的心理
<hamo> iMadper: 你的也对啊，亲，momo
<iMadper> gfrog: 一般是前面有个 IRQ
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 问题是如果你讲我们听不懂的咋办
<dreameyesonme> 对啊 您们太太太高大上了
<jiero> hamo: 。。。蛤蟆你讲的我都听不懂，你绝对是高大上
<iMadper> gfrog: 后面跟着EOI
<jiero> hamo: 突然想到了高达
<jiero> hamo: 你绝对是高达驾驶员
<dreameyesonme> 还有这种理论？
<iMadper> jiero: 你见过hamo, 还说高大...
<hamo> iMadper: 那是高端大气好呗
<hamo> iMadper: momo
<jyf> 这是现实
<dreameyesonme> 你们都没说你们工作都久了呀
<iMadper> hamo: 我觉得大这个字形容你没有错
<jyf> 聪明的女人 就算懂也要装不懂
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我跟你一届, 不过没读研
<imtxc> hamo: 刚亲测了一下马尔代夫。。
<imtxc> hamo: 果然是条好路子
<hamo> imtxc: 不是封了么？
<imtxc> hamo: 没有
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 闻道有先后，术业有专攻
<dreameyesonme> 08届？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你说多久了
<hamo> imtxc: 啊？没封？你是双人游？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 09呀
<imtxc> hamo: 恩
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 哦, 那我比你小一届
<imtxc> hamo: 单人必须封啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<hamo> imtxc: 哦，我以前都是单人直接薅
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 就是说这里也把专业当休闲话题
<dreameyesonme> 好小啊。。
<black_angel> 老夫已经出来混了四年了
<hamo> imtxc: 还替蛋蛋薅过，后来就封了...
<imtxc> hamo: 羊毛大神以后有路子提点我一下啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 他是常见的最小的孩子
<imtxc> hamo: 你跟当当双飞啊
<hamo> imtxc: 我现在都没路子了...
<imtxc> hamo: 路子是需要开发的
<hamo> imtxc: cmpay是条好路
<hamo> imtxc: 知道不？
<dreameyesonme> 真是佩服你们
<imtxc> hamo: 听说过，还不知道怎么用呢
<imtxc> hamo: 有时间了请教下你
<imtxc> lol
<hamo> imtxc: .
<imtxc> hamo: 前辈指点指点哇。。。
<black_angel> 工作这事，ee 呢？
<onlylove> hadoop再编译失败，我去提议不要2.2.0版本了
<jiero> black_angel: ee肯定下班早
<iMadper> hamo: 怎么在自己的module里面调用efi_runtime_serivice呀?
<hamo> imtxc: 小撸怡情，大撸伤身，强掳灰飞烟灭
<hamo> iMadper: 稍等啊，给你找个例子
<iMadper> hamo: 那个efi结构体, 不会初始化
<iMadper> hamo: 好的, 赞!
<Pudge> iMadper: 你太小了！让我来！
<hamo> iMadper: 很多调这个的
<Pudge> iMadper: 放开她！
<imtxc> hamo: 我也就小撸一下啊，没有大额度卡
<Pudge> jiero: 关键词是啥啊
<black_angel> 小美女不考博啦
<iMadper> Pudge: 你先把脚拔出来再说...
<Pudge> iMadper: 早锯了
<jiero> Pudge: 她的昵称。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 独腿屠夫你好
<jiero> Pudge: 你直接问就好了，还有频道记录。。。
<dreameyesonme> 跟不上你们讲话的节奏啊
<Pudge> jie
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 女生都智商低, 不用自卑
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那就别看他们扯
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 忽略和自己沃灌的。
<Pudge> jiero: 百度表示搜不到
<jiero> Pudge: 不知道
<jiero> s/沃灌/无关
<imtxc> 额，这个妹子来了啊
<jiero> 额。犯了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 就现在还有点时间来看他们扯了，等上班之后就没这么个闲情啦
<iMadper> 屁, 这里上班的人多了去了
<Pudge> iMadper: 求搭线啊
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 我比你大吧》
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 应该是.
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不过年纪跟智商又不是正比
<hamo> iMadper: http://packages.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/saucy/fwts-efi-runtime-dkms
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 是的，工作肯定没空。。
<^k^> hamo ⇪ t: Ubuntu – 在 saucy 中的 fwts-efi-runtime-dkms 软件包详细信息
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 都说了 iMadper 是这里最小的的可爱海子1
<hamo> iMadper: 去看这个包的源码
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> 。。。冻死了，手都无法打字了
<iMadper> hamo: 哦哦哦哦! 这个我一直以为是tmd用户态的, 原来是dkms!
<Pudge> iMadper: 先给我搭线啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么搭?
<dreameyesonme> 我91年12月的。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我tm知道还用你搭线？
 * black_angel iMadper 终于说了句人话，“不过年纪跟智商又不是正比”
<Pudge> 卧槽，我也12月的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你好,  Pudge 是这里的高富帅, 现在在法国搞基, 你们可以认识一下
<Pudge> iMadper: ä½ 
<Pudge> iMadper: 吗
<Pudge> iMadper: 逼
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。高级
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 果然是个小美女呀，这么年轻
<dreameyesonme> ==我们寝室有93年的。。
<palomino|working> O_o
<dreameyesonme> 她考博
<palomino|working> 来，让叔叔抱抱
 * black_angel palomino|working 这是找死的节奏
<jackey> 向大家请教个问题：我很早前同步到ubuntu one上的tomboy笔记，现在如何才能找回来啊，谢谢。
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 跟不上跟智商有关系凹？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 是的.
<dreameyesonme> 。。。。
<jiero> 就是我最不容易跟上，因为我智商只是平均值
 * jiero 智商不过130而已
<jackey> 有知道的告知一声吧，
<dreameyesonme> ==
<black_angel> jackey: 没用过 ubuntu one
<jiero> jackey: 如果上次同步你删掉了，大概也删掉了
<zzzZZZ> 下班
<black_angel> 我的未来夫人也是91年
<iMadper> jackey: 问 hamo , 他是ubuntu的员工.
<jiero> jackey: 看介绍呗
<dreameyesonme> 话说主席的女儿真的是小萝莉
<jiero> 额。
<dreameyesonme> 蛮可爱的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 4岁的小女孩儿, 还能是御姐吗?
<jiero> 哪里有照片。
 * black_angel hamo 这么牛x
<jiero> iMadper: 哪里的照片？
<iMadper> jiero: 他们微信聊的吧? 我也没有
<hamo> jackey: 对不起，我也不用...
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/263373.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 郑州一高中生自学DIY模拟飞行设备 远销到了欧美_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> jackey: 我是晕到死用户
<jyf> 百度出的这个陆游是mips的
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 也有可能假小子
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。照片出来
<dreameyesonme> 至少我外甥女那会也是
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 可爱的都不分男女的。
<mk3548208> ubuntu的navidia-prime用过没
<black_angel> 3岁以下的都可爱
<jiero> black_angel: 不一定。有些到了10岁还不容易看出来
<dreameyesonme> 好吧。。
<black_angel> 25岁以后的都不想看
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> black_angel: 有些真的2岁都不可爱
<jackey> hamo:谢谢了
<black_angel> 注定屌丝一辈子呀
<black_angel> jackey: 你问 hamo 什么啦
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 主席闺女的照片给我看看啊。
<dreameyesonme> 不会发。。
<dreameyesonme> 再说了
<dreameyesonme> 他都没在这发
<jiero> 果然不让。
<dreameyesonme> 我可不敢
<dreameyesonme> 我才不像你们
<jiero> 听说有女儿，果然。。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。我们怎么了？
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你不是学法律的么 难道不学数学？
<black_angel> 这里全是坏人喏，littlexi 要小心呀
<jiero> black_angel: 你就是坏人。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 是恶人
<dreameyesonme> 随便搜刮我的信息 嘤嘤嘤
<dreameyesonme> 对的
<dreameyesonme> 学法律的没数学
<jiero> hamo|afk:  改名 hamo|phone
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 谁这么坏敢搜刮你的信息
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 为在orancle vm box里面装了一个xp但是不能上网只能链接局域网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453192 为在orancle vm box里面装了一个xp但是不能上网只能链接局域网，而且能够链接外网的地址也不是这里的是是10.x.x.x无论怎么弄还是上不了网，谁能够帮我，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 chaiyesong — 2013-12-0
<^k^> ─> 5 17:13
 * black_angel is god
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 搜刮个人信息好玩啊。极度好奇少见因子。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 搜刮 主席的个人信息也就知道了他名字而已
<jyf> 我一直觉得学法律的重逻辑 应该跟学数学的差不多
<jyf> 主席的id也比较独特
<jiero> jyf: 法律的逻辑是建立在档案馆里的
<dreameyesonme> 我逻辑是大一学的
<jyf> adam8157: 额 在那边上网？
<dreameyesonme> 得了优
<adam8157> jiero: 那要看是哪种法系 英美法系是那样的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 好吧，中国法律我妹学过
<dreameyesonme> 你妹？
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。美国好像和英国不同点
<adam8157> jyf: 对啊 在台北101办公室
<dreameyesonme> 好吧
<jiero> adam8157: 我学得是英国那种
<jyf> jiero: 把你妹送过来
<jyf> adam8157: 放点真相啊
<adam8157> jiero: 差不大多, 判例的
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<Pudge> 为什么妹妹都是学法律的
<dreameyesonme> 中国是大陆法系
<Pudge> jiero: 我妹也学法律的
<dreameyesonme> 法典化
<jyf> 贵国不是党国法系么
<iMadper> Pudge: 你妹
<iMadper> Pudge: 在北京?
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不要，她就回武汉了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫不给照片, 我要个蛋呀!
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在在工行上班，第一个月就给了1200块
<jiero> Pudge: 你不是几个月前就说走了么。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> Pudge: 靠。还在那里。。。
<dreameyesonme> 这么惨
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ..
<adam8157> Pudge: ... ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像我下午找你有啥事来着……
<dreameyesonme> 在哪个行？
<dreameyesonme> 柜台？
<Pudge> iMadper: 第二个月发了8000，她感动的哭了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<adam8157> gfrog: 吐槽ping?
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦....
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> 恩，头半年必须柜台
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都不带看那个列表的
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是一方面
<dreameyesonme> 我同学在建行做了一年
<adam8157> gfrog: 买啥东西?
<dreameyesonme> 辞职了
<gfrog> adam8157: 带个台妹回来
<dreameyesonme> 我现在都没投银行。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我倒想, 台妹真不错的嘞
<jiero> adam8157: 买100000台币的美食回去
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 多线程和多核有关系么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453195 在学c++11，看到有线程的东西。 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnnr — 2013-12-05 17:42
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 多谢! 好用!
<iMadper> hamo|afk: fwts赞!
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不说要，我不敢发照片啊
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 来msg给我.
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 这是对你的考验
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<jiero> iMadper: Pudge  你们俩。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 哥哥会坑你么
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 说不好...
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 羡慕肉翻啊
<Pudge> 不过，我妹比你大三岁
<adam8157> gfrog: 一个周短期而已
<Pudge> iMadper: 女大三，抱金砖
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 羡慕肉翻啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 正好
<dreameyesonme> 对啊~
<jiero> Pudge: 大三岁才工作。。。
<dreameyesonme> 支持~
<adam8157> gfrog: 你翻起来比我频
<iMadper> 频...
<jyf> Pudge: 尼玛  第一个月那1200是一周的吧
<jyf> adam8157: 真相呢
<Pudge> 不是，就是一个月的工资
<Pudge> 她当时就想辞职回北京
<adam8157> jyf: 啥真相
<xbsk> 请问个问题，为何我在这里能看到中文，但是在 /list #unbuntu-cn 时显示的是乱码呢？
<Pudge> 觉得被坑了
<Pudge> 好几个一起录进来的都辞职了
<Pudge> 现在后悔成马了
<jyf> adam8157: 101的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，你咒我是吧……
<dreameyesonme> 是试用期的关系吗？
<adam8157> =,=
<Pudge> 可能吧。
<jyf> Pudge: 这跟训马一样的
<adam8157> jyf: 我找张
<dreameyesonme> 银行很累就是了
<jyf> 就是看看这人耐受能力如何
<Pudge> iMadper: 国内工作合同没有工资这一项么？
<jyf> 银行不能上网 我有两个同学都在银行里熬
<iMadper> Pudge: 有
<dreameyesonme> 法院也不能上网啊
<jiero> Pudge: 第一个月，试用期好多都不签
<Pudge> iMadper: 我妹说她的合同没有提到任何工资的事情，所以她也不知道多少
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 要求出网络
<xbsk> 请问个问题，为何我在这里能看到中文，但是在 /list #unbuntu-cn 时显示的是乱码呢？能看到我写的中文吗？
<black_angel> 开饭
<dreameyesonme> 怎么可能啊？
<black_angel> 古人云：饭前汤，长寿方
<dreameyesonme> 有工资的吧？
<iMadper> Pudge: 得瑟了半天了你, 照片怎么还没msg过来....
<iMadper> Pudge: 不厚道...
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 就是没有啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 诅咒你屠夫次次钩中自己小兵
<dreameyesonme> 同求~
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 要求安装，给几个理由
<jyf> 不做死 一辈子
<jiero> jyf: 一生幸福一刻种
<Pudge> iMadper: 不敢发啊，我怕影响你正常生活
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 立案庭有网，其他貌似没有
<jiero> Pudge: 发给给我瞧瞧
<dreameyesonme> 也不清楚为什么
<Pudge> jiero: 一样。
<dreameyesonme> 但是他们有内网
<jiero> Pudge: 我不怕。
<dreameyesonme> 很坑啊。。
<jiero> Pudge: 要不发你的照片给我瞧瞧。
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 支持楼上
 * jiero 更像要 Pudge 的照片
<Pudge> jiero: 老男人你也看？
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些人不厚道啊
<jiero> Pudge: 恩
<dreameyesonme> 居然
<dreameyesonme> 就让我发照片
<Pudge> iMadper: 把他拉去治疗吧
<adam8157> jyf: jiero iMadper gfrog https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4w85kxu15khvqyr/v3-9RiwJF2   其中几张
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Dropbox - taipei
<dreameyesonme> 自己藏着掖着
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板来这里秀高富帅生活了....
<jyf> adam8157: 有在f8上撒尿没？
<jiero> Pudge:  什么。
 * jiero 这里网络太糟糕了。
<adam8157> jyf: f8?
<Pudge> jiero: 何弃疗？
<jyf> facebook
<jyf> 表明地点啊
<jiero> Pudge: 你和你妹的合影发来吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 你和你老婆的结婚照也行
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 总统照糊了
<gfrog> adam8157: 一看你就不经常拍照
<adam8157> gfrog: 好像还有一张
<jiero> adam8157: 大妈啊
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。等我找找我跟我老婆的合影，
<Pudge> jiero: 手机里不一定有
<dreameyesonme> 大家在看照片？
<dreameyesonme> 哪里？
<gfrog> adam8157: 拍照要扎好马步气陈丹田然后再按快门
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 刚才的 dropbox 链接
<dreameyesonme> 打不开啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来张张糊，大哥你相机跑焦吧……
<adam8157> gfrog: jiero iMadper jyf 那张夜景101是从酒店拍的
<gfrog> adam8157: 面条也糊啊……
<adam8157> gfrog: 求赞助高级相机
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕就地收个5S
<dreameyesonme> 我就看到台北俩字
<jiero> adam8157: 照相学习基础 http://www.soomal.com/search/104/%E6%8B%8D%E7%85%A7.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Soomal・数码多 - 有关[拍照]的内容汇集
<adam8157> gfrog: 没钱啊... 我酒店楼下的远传电信在卖红米 jyf iMadper
<Pudge> jiero: 还真没找到。
<jyf> jiero: 你这不是推阿蛋入火坑么
<jiero> Pudge: 。
<jyf> adam8157: 红米都有 额
<adam8157> jiero: ... 其实我不喜欢照相 不管是照还是被照
<dreameyesonme> 阿蛋是谁？
<jiero> jyf: 我推啥，我根本没要求他买设备。
<jiero> adam8157: 灭了那群要你买装备的
<jiero> lol
<jyf> jiero: 但是你让他学那个 他自然就要买了 接下来就是一般的堕落路线了
<adam8157> jiero: 没事儿 反正我不买
<jiero> jyf: 额。这些都是手机照相吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 小米要提前解放呆湾了么……
<jyf> jiero: 骑了自行车就想买汽车  买了汽车又想开飞机嘛
<jiero> Pudge: 那光你的就行了
<Pudge> jiero: 也没有。。手机不敢随便放照片。
<jiero> jyf: 是么。我骑了自行车想飞机。。。根本就跳过了汽车这一步。。
<jiero> Pudge: 现在照啊`
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。
<jyf> jiero: 那就更坑了呗
<Pudge> jiero: 不要逼我
<jiero> Pudge: 你还要打扮一下马。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Pudge> jiero: 必须的
<dreameyesonme> 化个妆吧你
<iMadper> adam8157: 小米都去毒害呆湾同胞了?
<dreameyesonme> 为什么叫呆湾？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 谐音
<dreameyesonme> 还有我可以下别的输入法么
<dreameyesonme> 这个真费劲
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 而且感觉台湾人有点呆呆的。为什么呢
<RainFlying> 江浙沪已经爆表了？
 * jiero 个人感觉
<jyf> 现在大城市只有广州还行了
<jiero> pm 2.5 爆破？
<black_angel> 广州也被挤爆了
<jiero> 武汉呢
<RainFlying> 我看前同事发了照片，杭州滨江 AQI 已经 373 了。
<jyf> black_angel: 那就只剩下铁岭了
<black_angel> pm2.5 还不至于，就是人多得要死
<adam8157> gfrog: 这边5s 16g合人民币4700
<dreameyesonme> 上海现在空气质量堪忧啊
<RainFlying> 敝魔都的话今天下午也已经 300+ 了， 所谓的 Hazardous。
<jyf> adam8157: 带点空气回来吧
<jyf> 魔都可以去海边吹吹
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我们的小美女在上海罗
<jyf> 或者去崇明岛
<gfrog> adam8157: HK 合软妹币4400多点
<jiero> 奇怪，为啥不说重庆
<RainFlying> 出售空气。无工业农业生态镇，平均海拔 800+。
<RainFlying> 今天好像 Honeywell 18450 也顶不住了。
<jyf> RainFlying: hoho 这生意我回家后可以做得
<dreameyesonme> 出去一趟头发都一层灰。。
<RainFlying> 房间了用了 Honeywell 18450 之后还得带防毒面具，不然 SO2 的味道还是很重。
<dreameyesonme> 恩，是啊，很奇怪么在上海
 * jiero 想到了火山灰
<jiero> 哈哈
<jyf> 魔都又没有供暖 哪来的so2
<jiero> 飘飘洒洒的火山灰
<jusss> onlylove: 除了mplayer vlc还有什么播放器？
<jyf> 难道是臭鸡蛋的
<RainFlying> 尾气。。。
<jiero> jyf: 汽车吧
<jiero> jusss:  还有 各种 mplayer 的 图形
<jyf> so2一般来自烧煤啊
<RainFlying> 我住的地方附近有高架
<dreameyesonme> 我们学校还老是让外校的车进来。。停车收费什么
<dreameyesonme> 还是在郊区好啊
<jyf> 有钱赚为何不赚 呢
<dreameyesonme> 空气也好
<dreameyesonme> 就是很冷
<RainFlying> 我准备以后住浦东去。
<jyf> 不出意外的话 暑假还会出租宿舍吧
<black_angel> 海南岛好
<jyf> 去新几内亚吧
<jiero> black_angel: 有度假村投资方案。
<RainFlying> 我现在住虹口，离普陀就 10 公里远，上班需要一个小时，住浦东去的话，上班也是一个小时。
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu下使用笔记本快捷键调节亮度的幅度太大 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453196 怎么能将幅度改小一点？在ubuntu下可以在电源管理设置面板中直接拖动鼠标调节，但是在xubuntu下找不到相关的控制面板，用Fn+快捷键虽然可以调节，但是幅度太大了，不是太亮，就是太暗，请问有什么办法可以解决
<^k^> ─> 这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Phezzaz — 2013-12-05 18:01
<Pudge> jiero: 找到了。。
<RainFlying> 空气好，房租便宜。
<black_angel> jiero: 我的未来夫人在那里
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。
<Pudge> 邮箱里面居然有一张
<jiero> black_angel: 在你心里
<jiero> Pudge: 直接转发啊
<black_angel> jiero: 被看破了
<Pudge> jiero: 让我再犹豫一会
<Pudge> 去抽根烟
<Pudge> 好纠结
<jiero> black_angel: 谁叫你这么自恋，是不是日本动漫受害者
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<black_angel> jiero: ...
<jiero> Pudge: 什么授权？
<jiero> black_angel: 黑神。。。
<jiero> black_angel: 也来张照片怎么样？
<dreameyesonme> 妈呀。。。
<black_angel> jiero: 我比较喜欢小美女的照片 dreameyesonme
<jyf> RainFlying: 有多便宜？
<dreameyesonme> 重度了。。。
<jiero> black_angel: 。我想要你的额
<jyf> 啊 对了 有个魔都的人最近没来了
<jiero> black_angel: dreameyesonme 的已经保存了
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: ==
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 什么重度呀？
<dreameyesonme> 霾。。
<dreameyesonme> 不出门了。。
<RainFlying> jyf: 我现在住的房间房租 2300，商业用电。在浦东类似的房间可能 1700 左右就搞定了。
<jyf> 人都是要死的 看开点就好
<jyf> RainFlying: 问题是多大 什么配置
<dreameyesonme> 楼上你在虹口哪里啊？
<dreameyesonme> 怎么这么贵啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我让 jiero 送餐给你
<jiero> black_angel: 。我不在上海。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<RainFlying> jyf: 不是说了房间差不多的嘛。
<dreameyesonme> 吃过了已经
<jyf> RainFlying: 我不知道你的多大 我只知道帝都的
<RainFlying> jyf: 虹口江湾镇。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那就宵夜
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 已有项目内核cakephp框架从版本1.3.8升至2.4.2手记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453197 0，先按照官网上的脚本upgrade( http://book.cakephp.org/2.0/en/console- ... rade-shell )方式把现有的project给该咯，童稚们会看到目录结构有比较大的变化。 1，没有AppModel了，得自己手工在“app/Model”目录下面添加一个extends自
<^k^> ─> Model类的AppModel类即可。 2，controller的入口：非得把原来自己的（比如“trans”）改为“accounts”？反正现在 …
<dreameyesonme> 好呀
<RainFlying> jyf: 帝都一个 17 平方米左右的房间，在天通苑都要 1700+ 了，以前租过。
<jyf> RainFlying: 擦 我是问房子多大 一室还是俩室
<jyf> 帝都是贵  我以前跟人合租 自己一个房间1k8
<RainFlying> jyf: 一室的嘛。
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。
<jyf> 很不爽 诶
<dreameyesonme> ==
 * jiero 也想要 RainFlying 的照片。
<dreameyesonme> 好心酸啊
<dreameyesonme> 以后找工作
<RainFlying> jyf: 天通苑底下就是亚洲最大的垃圾填埋场。
<dreameyesonme> 咋办啊
<RainFlying> jiero: 啥照片？
<jyf> RainFlying: 看开点呗 都到了帝都了
<jiero> RainFlying: 表现出你的样子的照片
<jiero> 个人识别
<Pudge> 这也能叫贵。。。10分之一的工资
<dreameyesonme> ==
<RainFlying> jiero: 你是妹子不？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 工作可以不找，找总裁才是重要的
<jiero> RainFlying: 不是
<dreameyesonme> 找总裁？
<RainFlying> Pudge: 卧槽，二分之一的工资啊。
<RainFlying> jiero: 不是妹子识别啥。。
<black_angel> RainFlying: 有点智商的人都知道 jiero 不是女的
<jyf> Pudge: 那时候哥没那么多工资
<dreameyesonme> 我等女吊死可不行
<jiero> RainFlying: 额。
<Pudge> 那当我没说过。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那就找未来的吧
<jiero> RainFlying: 没事，就是想知道
<RainFlying> dreameyesonme 这只是妹子？
<black_angel> RainFlying: 不是
<dreameyesonme> 我刚问你在虹口哪里
<RainFlying> jiero: 蛋疼，还不如直接记我 GPG 的 Fingerprint
<jiero> RainFlying: 不用那个。。。
<RainFlying> 18:10:16]  <dreameyesonme>	 我等女吊死可不行
<jyf> jiero: 摸一把就知道了
<jiero> jyf: ？
<black_angel> RainFlying: 用点智商行不
<jiero> Pudge: 等你的照片啊
<Pudge> jiero: 烟还没抽完
<dreameyesonme> 谁要发照片？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 你呀
<black_angel> 天天加班，天天真功夫
<dreameyesonme> == 我没什么好发的
<dreameyesonme> 想想要工作了
<black_angel> 就汤还好喝点
<dreameyesonme> 真是可怕。。
<dreameyesonme> 工作的地方可以自己做饭么
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 工作中还做饭..
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 有微波炉
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 没啥，短工我都做过9种了
 * jiero 没做啥长工
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 如果你入了国企的话，那你的衣食住行都不是问题了
<jiero> palomino|working: 可以啊。厨师
<palomino|working> 分别是写java,c,c++,c#,obj-c,php,python,perl,vb程序? jiero
<dreameyesonme> 我没头绪
<jiero> palomino|working: 笨蛋，我是笨蛋，
<dreameyesonme> 不知道找什么
<dreameyesonme> 真心不想考公务员
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我已经说过啦，找未来总裁
<jiero> palomino|working: 我不是程序员。我这种脑袋怎么可能做那么高大上的工作
<palomino|working> ......
<jyf> palomino|working: 其实是 写vb1到vb6到vs2003,...vs2012
<palomino|working> ........ jyf
<dreameyesonme> 未来总裁是什么
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 我今天知道一个事
<RainFlying> http://photo.renren.com/photo/225236238/album-349989419
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 人人网，中国领先的实名制SNS社交网络。加入人人网，找到老同学，结识新朋友。
<dreameyesonme> 9月13日是程序员节哦？
<jyf> 不想考公务员可以嫁给公务员 一样享受红利
<RainFlying> 图片能看到不？
<dreameyesonme> 穿白色衣服哦？
<Pudge> 有人截图么
<Pudge> 没人人账号真难玩
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 截图给我们啊
<black_angel> RainFlying: 你妹，人人网？
<jiero> RainFlying: 看不到
<dreameyesonme> 我还不会截图。。
<xbsk> Pudge
<dreameyesonme> 我有啊
<dreameyesonme> 我看到了照片
<xbsk> Pudge:怎么截图到 irc 上面？
<RainFlying> http://twitter.com/RainFlying/status/408540819100925952/photo/1
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ Twitter / RainFlying: @yyxycc1 @gomixo ...
<RainFlying> 你们感受一下。
<Pudge> xbsk:  http://imagebin.org
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<Pudge> 贴上去
<xbsk> Pudge:然后把连接传到这里？
<jiero> xbsk: 对
<jyf> 全副武装防雾霾 出门碰见城管还不是一样
<xbsk> jiero:好的，知道了，多谢！
<Pudge> xbsk: 别光知道了啊
<Pudge> xbsk: 大家都等着呢
<dreameyesonme> 你们要看啥
<RainFlying> jyf: 我从家出门到公司一直都是这样的。
<RainFlying> wgetpaste 如果能支持图片 paste 就好了。
<RainFlying> 原来有 pngpaste
<dreameyesonme> ？
<dreameyesonme> 发到哪？
<jyf> RainFlying: 你小心挡住视线被车a到 上海感觉那车速很快啊
<RainFlying> pngpaste 是把剪贴板里的东西贴成文件，orz
<jyf> 不像帝都
<black_angel> 链接呀……
<xbsk> jiero,Pudge:http://imagebin.org/280658
<xbsk> jiero,Pudge:http://imagebin.org/280658 看得到不？
<Pudge> 尼玛。。。
<Pudge> xbsk: 谁要看这个了
<xbsk> Pudge
<xbsk> pudge:你要看啥，哈哈
<Pudge> 妹子照片
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。你发的不是你的照片么。
<jyf> 看巨乳的吧
<Pudge> 不，我要真人
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你周围都是巨乳女人
<jyf> 想起个图片 名字是亚洲无码野外人畜绳缚
<RainFlying> 有啥办法通过命令行直接把图片贴到 imagebin.org 之类的不？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<Pudge> jiero: 没发现
<jiero> Pudge: 不是吧。。。法国人那么喜欢苗条？
<jyf> RainFlying: 当然有 有个网站就提供这个
<RainFlying> 在 tumblr 上搜一下，各种裸照。。。
<RainFlying> jyf: 叫啥？啥命令？
<black_angel> 你妹，公司用的电脑太多被电信给限制上网了
<jyf> RainFlying: 是个网站 我忘了地址
<Pudge> jiero: 法国人除了脸，其他身材身高之类跟中国人差不多
<jiero> Pudge: 快啊，你的照片
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 低级格式化命令是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453198 ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-05 18:18
<Pudge> jiero: 我再去抽根烟
<jiero> Pudge: 真的么。。。和英国人差别很大啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 真不敢发
<jiero> Pudge: 又不是你妹的
<black_angel> 我玩魔方去
<Pudge> jiero: 恩，英国人德国人高大很多
<RainFlying> jyf: snag.gy 好像可以直接从剪贴板贴，但是命令行发文件可能不行。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: snag.gy - paste images! (@ snag.gy)
<Pudge> 正式因为是自己的
<Pudge> 还有我老婆
<Pudge> 所以要慎重
<jiero> 不过就我见过的法国人来说，都不高
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。我不会外传的。
<jiero> 授权使用
<jyf> RainFlying: 我找不到那个了 但是我reader应该有存 晚上回去找到发给你
<RainFlying> jyf: Ok, 3x
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 结果最近就你上传了照片了。诶。小姑娘就这么简单上当了。
<xbsk> RainFlying :怎么快速打出人名？
<RainFlying> xbsk: Tab ?
<RainFlying> jiero: dreameyesonme: 照片在哪？
<black_angel> jiero: 是你在误导我家的小美女的吧
<xbsk> RainFlying :恩，打几个字母，然后tab，空格补全
<jiero> black_angel: 不是啊，我想看，但没想到她直接公布了~
<jiero> RainFlying: 自行检索
<RainFlying> jiero: 都不知道去哪里检索。
<RainFlying> jiero: 我新来的，不知道行情。
<jiero> RainFlying: 照片拿来，我就告诉
<jiero> RainFlying:  :)
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<RainFlying> jiero: 上面不是发了嘛
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。人人
<dreameyesonme> 我刚刚发的是谁给的人人啊
<dreameyesonme> 有张有脸的
<dreameyesonme> 就贴上去了
<dreameyesonme> 好像是楼上的
<RainFlying> dreameyesonme: 我刚发了个人人链接。。
<dreameyesonme> 我也不知道
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 就是你吧
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 什么意思i
<dreameyesonme> 什么上当了
<dreameyesonme> 我刚出去了一下
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我会帮你教训 jiero 的，让他每天晚上都给你送夜宵
<dreameyesonme> ==、
<RainFlying> 贵圈太乱了，我还是下楼吃晚饭好了。
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  你就没想过只给少数人而不是在频道公开?毕竟频道是公用，有记录到。
<dreameyesonme> 我不知道呀
<dreameyesonme> 我不懂这些
 * black_angel 总有一天会狠狠教训 jiero 的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 现在你知道了
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 貌似吧
<dreameyesonme> 但是是我发照片的关系吗？
<black_angel> 没关系，我喜欢
<dreameyesonme> 你们可以根据照片找人？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 这个确实可以。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<black_angel> google 已经有这技术啦
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 明确告诉你
<dreameyesonme> 怎么找
<jiero> dreameyesonme: baidu和google都可以
<dreameyesonme> 怎么找？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 上传图片，搜同样的人
<dreameyesonme> 会识别出来？
<dreameyesonme> 上传到哪里？
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  4chan.org 那个经典虐猫案例都抓到了。你都露脸了更容易
<black_angel> 我立刻去试验一下这件事
<alvin_rxg> Title: 4chan (@ 4chan.org)
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 可以搜索你上传的图片，近似的还成
<dreameyesonme> 怎么找呢
<jiero> lol
<dreameyesonme> 恩？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: http://image.baidu.com/ 搜索按钮右边 有识图一下
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 百度图片—全球最大中文图片库
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: http://stu.baidu.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 百度识图-上传图片 查询图片信息
<xbsk> 为何freenode主界面不断地有 ping/pong 出现？http://imagebin.org/280667
<black_angel> 不行，小美女的图太大了
<dreameyesonme> 居然有风一样的女子。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。
<dreameyesonme> 怎么？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 无事。。
<black_angel> 死亡前奏
<RainFlying> 卧槽
<RainFlying> 我把我的照片传上去搜索了一下，然后就有这样的结果
<RainFlying> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/YZ8h_ue8maM/hqdefault.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 打不开啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 话说我昨天发了照片
<black_angel> wget http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/YZ8h_ue8maM/hqdefault.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 就真的出来一堆？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 可是都不是你的
<RainFlying> 一堆奇怪的照片。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不是。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 需要优化一下才能找到你，我懒得
<jiero> lol
<RainFlying> 图片搜索最适合搜索 H 的东西了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。
<RainFlying> 看到一张封面照片，传上去，然后就搜到种子了。
<black_angel> RainFlying: 原来还有这种方法
<dreameyesonme> 就是类似是吧？
<RainFlying> 还可以搜搜你丢了 U 盘之后有没有红。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 恩。
<RainFlying> 今天节奏好像不太对啊，到现在了还没开饭。
<jiero> RainFlying: 就你了吧。除了还没会来的，都是吃过的
<black_angel> RainFlying: 你不是说去吃饭了吗？
<RainFlying> jiero black_angel 好像开饭了，于是走了。
 * black_angel 困得要死，还得加班
<dreameyesonme> ==
<black_angel> 小美女的"=="是什么意思呀，在编程语言里这是判断相等
<black_angel> 在法典上呢？
<onlylove> black_angel: 笨，中间有个.表情符号
<onlylove> black_angel: 你不是在故意装笨吧
<black_angel> onlylove: 我研究了半天，没有呀
<onlylove> black_angel: 省略了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 就是双眼皮的意思
<black_angel> onlylove: 可是我觉得小美女的鼻子才是最好看的地方呀
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 哈哈，原来是双眼皮呀，那我的是 -=
<black_angel> -=
<dreameyesonme> 一单一双？
<dreameyesonme> 鼻子?
<dreameyesonme> 真逗
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 是呀，左单右双
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 跟我室友一样
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 好吧，那就用你的双眼皮给我互补一下吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice替换中如何表示被查找到的结果？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453200 比如我想在查找所有段首是数字的数字， 然后在这些数字后加个空格。 我用正则找到了数字，如何替换成 原来数据+空格。 即怎么表示找到的结果？ 如 1.A 2.B 3.C 变成 1. A 2. B 3. C 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢
<^k^> ─> 宝良 — 2013-12-05 19:06
<dreameyesonme> 你可以去割一下
<dreameyesonme> 我认识的女神就是
<dreameyesonme> 割了个双眼皮
<dreameyesonme> 本科我们班还有整容的
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 身体发肤，受之父母，不敢有伤
<black_angel> 真厉害
<black_angel> 不是一个次元的呀
<dreameyesonme> 一次元？
<black_angel> 那你们班上的那位MM就可能是二次元的了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 天然的好很多，割的知道了以后倒胃口
<dreameyesonme> 为什么扎头发会脑袋疼？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 留短发罗
<dreameyesonme> == 其实我认识的这女神真的挺美的
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 韩国的更多
<dreameyesonme> 留了三年了。。老是要剪。。
<dreameyesonme> 她割眼皮之前就很美啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 待君长发及腰……
<dreameyesonme> 加上身材很好
<RainFlying> 说来我头发都很长了，都快把眼睛彻底遮住了。
 * imtxc 同样是一单一双
<dreameyesonme> 我高中那会及腰
<black_angel> RainFlying: 你的那是猪毛
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 刚查了下，cmpay 挺麻烦，还要多移动卡
<dreameyesonme> 大上学的时候我堂姐说太乡土了
<dreameyesonme> 直接拉我去剪了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 当然，现在也很好看
<RainFlying> cmpay 是啥？
<dreameyesonme> 你什么眼光啊？
<imtxc> g cmpay
<RainFlying> 我本科的时候有一次跟我哥和嫂出去理发，坐在那里稀里糊涂被理发师给烫了头发，我妈听说之后就来围观了。
<^k^> imtxc: cmpay http://www.google.com/#q=cmpay中国移动为其用户提供的手机在线支付、短信支付和POS机刷卡消费服务。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 看着很不靠谱的样子。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我的眼光里观察出来的才是最好的
<dreameyesonme> 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 服了。。
<black_angel> -=
<RainFlying> 这红果果的表白啊。
<black_angel> 配合一下双眼皮嘛
<dreameyesonme> 楼上你太白了，人家果断是有女友的呀
<black_angel> 可是这表白也没用，奈何已经名花有主了呀
<RainFlying> 果然你们都有男女朋友了都这样红果果了
<RainFlying> 瞎了我的钛合金狗眼啊、
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈  别黑我
 * black_angel 这回 RainFlying 还真说中了，我还是单身一个呀
<black_angel> 加完班再回来跟 dreameyesonme 表白了
<RainFlying> 各位大神，小弟出门吸毒气去了，再见。
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈  别黑我行吗
<black_angel> 见，惊艳，目流连，再难思迁……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS的unity dash 默认将集成bt种子搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453203 详情请看原post https://plus.google.com/116092210655113067110/posts/KMJ7L4pyJsx Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 19:20
<jusss> 太赤裸裸了
<jusss> 太楼古了
<black_angel> 我是想让你们帮我找找这首诗的出处
<jusss> 你帮我找下停车做爱枫林晚的出路
<black_angel> 继续搞 IBM 的 AIX 去
<black_angel> 天天被加班呀
<dreameyesonme> 明明是坐！！！！
<jusss> 古人原来都已经会车震了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 你好单纯呀……哈哈
<black_angel> 我觉得你再被这群坏人带下去就变坏了
<black_angel> 尤其是 jusss 这样的坏人
<dreameyesonme> 坐是因为的意思好吧？
<black_angel> 哈哈，人家小美女都发话了，语文是体育老师教的吧
<dreameyesonme> 楼上别黑我成吗？
<dreameyesonme> 别小什么的叫
<onlylove> 唉……看你们折腾，我回家吃饭去
<onlylove> 明天继续折腾suse
<onlylove> 编译个hadoop那么多事情
<palomino|working> ....
<black_angel> onlylove: 哪天你给我讲讲那自动化的数控
<onlylove> black_angel: 懒得听，我学自动化的，数控那套早玩腻了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马下班
<black_angel> onlylove: 顶你
<onlylove> black_angel: 不就是个plc么，有啥好得瑟的，dsp都不愿意玩了
<palomino|working> 是下班还是再加会儿班呢...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 下班，7点半了
<black_angel> plc 啥玩意，玩高深
<black_angel> 老夫看书慢慢研究去
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • tf卡引导的方法是通用的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453204 想用mtk6589的机器加tf卡引导一个ubuntu，毕竟无法xorg，直接用vnc又慢android自己又拖内存，但查了没有相关的资料，这里有大神知道tf引导是android的通用方法还是只针对某型号的soc生效需要厂家有设计相关功能才可以使用？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 linbi4706 — 2013-12-05 19:29
<xbsk> 为何我 /list ubuntu-* 不能只匹配 ubuntu 开头的房间呢？
<black_angel> 怎么每次 nyfair 走的时候都这么潇洒呢？nyfair has quit: Quit: love fuck no fuck, no fuck roll egg, have many ppl wanna fuck.
<black_angel> 虽然我一句都看不懂
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 屏幕录制软件Vokoscreen登陆ubuntu 14.04 LTS的软件中心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453205 原文 http://iloveubuntu.net/robust-effective-screencaster-vokoscreen-181-landed-ubuntu-1404s-ubuntu-software-center Vokoscreen是一种有效的强大screencaster的中心实体特征成一个整体直观友好的用户界面。 它的特点，Vokoscreen带有多个要被记录
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04时间指示器将支持显示年份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453206 原英文 http://iloveubuntu.net/indicator-date-time-received-year-support-ubuntu-1404 中文 [urlhttp://iloveubuntu.net/indicator-date-time-received-year-support-ubuntu-1404]谷歌翻译[/url] 大家自个去看了 哥我不复制粘贴了 ~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 1
<^k^> ─> 9:47
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04时间指示器将支持显示年份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453209 原英文 http://iloveubuntu.net/indicator-date-time-received-year-support-ubuntu-1404 中文 [urlhttp://iloveubuntu.net/indicator-date-time-received-year-support-ubuntu-1404]谷歌翻译[/url] 大家自个去看了 哥我不复制粘贴了 ~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 1
<^k^> ─> 9:48
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04时间指示器将支持显示年份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453206 原英文 http://iloveubuntu.net/indicator-date-time-received-year-support-ubuntu-1404 中文 [urlhttp://iloveubuntu.net/indicator-date-time-received-year-support-ubuntu-1404]谷歌翻译[/url] 大家自个去看了 哥我不复制粘贴了 ~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 1
<^k^> ─> 9:47
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 LTS将支持关闭全局菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453210 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/unity-trusty-global-menu-switch?utm_source=feedly 操作方式 使用dconf-editor ,木有的请自行安装,然后运行 The following key now appears in dconf-editor: 软件启动后看左边的树状节点 com > canonical > unity-gtk-module 一个是黑名单 一个
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 LTS细节优化之桌面项目重命名行为方式变化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453211 http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1404-received-optimized-item-renaming-behavior-desktop 详细中文看 google中文翻译 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 19:58
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么样能把楷体改回黑体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453212 我安装了中文语言包后，firefox中显示黑体+楷体混合，我想去掉所有的楷体，还原成黑体，请问如何实现？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Brest — 2013-12-05 19:58
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 LTS键盘输入法指示器将支持鼠标滚轮操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453213 http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1404s-indicator-keyboard-updated-handy-mouse-wheel-click-and-scroll-support 中文 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 20:04
<Pudge> 怎么突然发了这么多帖子，没人管管么
<ofan> Pudge: 德国的？
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 怎么管?
<Pudge> ofan: 德国佬不在
<Pudge> iMadper: 你。。
<ofan> Pudge: 你不是？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我不管
<Pudge> ofan: 不是
<ofan> 我记得你是
<Pudge> ofan: gebjgd 这个才是德国佬
<ofan> Pudge: 以前说过抽烟来着貌似
<Pudge> ofan: 对，那个是我
<Pudge> ofan: 但是抽烟不代表是德国佬
<Pudge> iMadper: 我刚才差点没忍住把照片发出来饿了。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥照片?
<ofan> Pudge: 最近抽的凶了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我跟我老婆合照。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 发出来干嘛?
<Pudge> ofan: 我改抽电子烟了
<Pudge> ofan: 真烟一天3根
<ofan> Pudge: 有效果？
<Pudge> iMadper: 冲动是魔鬼
<Pudge> ofan: 很有效果
<iMadper> Pudge: msg给我你妹妹的照片呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 你又不要，发个蛋蛋
<iMadper> Pudge: 还不许看看了?
<ofan> iMadper: 连女人都不放过
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 你连牲畜都不放过
<Pudge> iMadper: 不能，我怕影响你正常上火
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔离 ofan 远一点儿蛤~
<Pudge> ofan: 关键是，便宜。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你妹的! 你一说, 我更想看了!
<ofan> Pudge: 我现在都上不了课了
<Pudge> ofan: 以前一个月烟钱都要150多
<Pudge> ofan: 现在30就够了
<ofan> Pudge: 差不多，我现在都成条的买
<ofan> 一次50刀
<Pudge> ofan: 。。要戒
<Pudge> ofan: 改电子烟吧，挺好的、
<Pudge> ofan: 而且家里没烟味
<ofan> Pudge: 哪种好？
<Pudge> ofan: 随便啊，别买太便宜的就行，
<Pudge> ofan: 关键是液体要选好
<ofan> Pudge: 我看有老外说要诫就抽那种电子的，貌似不含尼古丁？
<Pudge> ofan: 有尼古丁，
<ofan> 哦
<Pudge> ofan: 不含焦油
<Pudge> ofan: 没尼古丁那有什么用，
<ofan> Pudge: 推荐个吧
<Pudge> ofan: 焦油对肺伤害最大
<Pudge> of
<Pudge> ofan: http://www.visioncig.com/
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ Vision Electronic Cigarette, Original Manufacturers
<Pudge> ofan: 我就买的这种
<Pudge> ofan: 然后液体有各种口味的，一天一包烟的买18mg尼古丁含量的，不到的买12的，想戒烟的买6的
<ofan> Pudge: 这都是卖电池的？
<Pudge> ofan: 都是分开的，可以随便组合， 电池+嘴子+容器
<Pudge> ofan: 还有发热电阻
<Pudge> ofan: 电池你可以选容量大的，容器和嘴子无所谓
<Pudge> ofan: 发热电阻大概2周换一个
<Pudge> ofan: 一瓶药水 15ml的10欧左右，能管一天一包烟量的能用2周左右
<ofan> Pudge: 还有电阻？
<Pudge> ofan: 发热电阻5个10欧
<Pudge> ofan: 没电阻如何加热液体。。
<ofan> Pudge: 我看好几种
<ofan> 1.8欧，2.8欧姆的
<ofan> Pudge: 有啥区别
<Pudge> ofan: 其实也不是电阻坏了要换，是电阻里面那个吸液体的灯芯，2周左右就无效了，要换
<Pudge> ofan: 很多人diy
<Pudge> ofan: 用全棉的绳子就行了
<Pudge> ofan: 电阻大小而已，区别就是功率，小电阻发热快，烟气会更多
<Pudge> ofan: 适合给大烟枪用
<Pudge> ofan: 在家里，或者车里抽这个，一点烟味都没有，就是蒸汽，很快就散了
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 直接不抽不就完了
<Pudge> iMadper: 说的简单
<iMadper> Pudge: 难在哪里了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不拉屎试试
<iMadper> Pudge: 憋不住.
<iMadper> Pudge: 但是不抽烟就没事.
<Pudge> iMadper: 对我来说都一样，就是憋不住
<lpy> ...
<lucky__> uh-ho
<iMadper> Pudge: 得治
<lucky__> Pudge: 戒烟？
<Pudge> iMadper: 这不正在治么
<iMadper> Pudge: 治好了你就不用拉屎了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 电子烟，我以前一天一包，现在只用3根 了
<Pudge> iMadper: 逼我骂你吗
<iMadper> Pudge: ....
<iMadper> Pudge: 三根正常的, 然后剩下的用电子的凑数
<iMadper> ?
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: 你是希望时间长了, 就只用电子的了?
<iMadper> Pudge: 然后电子的好戒?
<Pudge> iMadper: 电子烟伤害小，
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩....
<Pudge> iMadper: 是的，焦油没了好很多
<Pudge> iMadper: 然后慢慢把尼古丁量减少
<Pudge> iMadper: 剩下的只是一个抽的习惯了
<lucky__> Pudge: 循序渐近的办法根本戒不掉
<Pudge> iMadper: 就是一种心理依赖
<iMadper> Pudge: 这跟: 逐步减少每天抽烟的根数  比 强很多?
<Pudge> lucky__: 我没想过要戒
<Pudge> iMadper: 容易很多
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧..
<Pudge> iMadper: 我以前试过，没用
<Pudge> iMadper: 说重新开始就开始，
<lucky__> Pudge: .这就对了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我也没想过戒烟，
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我觉得挺有意思
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 LTS的APT命令可显示安装进度状态 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453214 上图 看右下角是不是有一个绿色的安装进度状态 apt-display-progress.png 视频 htt://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeBfC6SYpxA 详细原文 http://iloveubuntu.net/apt-0913-landed-ubuntu-1404-fancy-progress-bar-and-new-options 谷歌翻译 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s —
<^k^> ─> 2013-12-05 20:28
<mao> ubuntu  股票  这两个现在还跟牛郎织女一样吗 ？？？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我只是想又能抽烟危害又小
<Pudge> iMadper: 就够了
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 那我考虑给我老爸来一份, 我去淘宝看看去
<Pudge> iMadper: 欧洲这边允许公共场合抽电子烟的
<Pudge> iMadper: 几乎没有二手烟的问题
<iMadper> Pudge: 国内没戏呀!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你在地铁里抽, 绝对被骂
<ofan> Pudge: 一套下来你花多少钱？
<Pudge> iMadper: 家里啊，不会有烟味
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩.
<Pudge> ofan: 35左右吧
<Pudge> ofan: 然后就是每个月的电阻+液体钱了，30左右
<Pudge> iMadper: 地铁里抽，这不是就是找骂么
<ofan> Pudge: 也不便宜啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 我说的是餐馆之类的
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不是说欧洲公共场合可以吗
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> ofan: 还不便宜？？一个月才30
<Pudge> ofan: 5包烟都买不起
<Pudge> ofan: 能顶一个月
<Pudge> iMadper: 公共场合不代表密闭空间
<ofan> Pudge: 25ml 能用多久？
<Pudge> iMadper: 飞机火车不可能啊。
<Pudge> ofan: 15ml我用2周
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 也对.
<Pudge> ofan: 你算算
<Pudge> ofan: 我一天一包的量
<ofan> 那可以
<Pudge> 妹子走了。。
<ofan> Pudge: 滤嘴要常换
<ofan> ?
<Pudge> ofan: 没有过滤嘴
<Pudge> ofan: 因为完全没有焦油
<ofan> Pudge: 我说这个http://www.visioncig.com/vision-ego-clearomizer-20-v3-exchangeable-detachable-p-1.html
<Pudge> ofan: 只是水蒸气，过滤个蛋蛋啊
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Vision eGo Clearomizer 2.0 V3 (Exchangeable & Detachable) : Vision Electronic Cigarette, Original Manufacturers
<Pudge> ofan: 这个不用
<Pudge> ofan: 这个就是个管子，装液体的，
<Pudge> ofan: 电阻也在里面，这个2周左右就要换，看你抽的多不多，
<ofan> Pudge: 就要一个这个，还有电池就行了吧
<Pudge> ofan: 反正感觉抽不出来啥味道了就换
<Pudge> ofan: 恩，
<Pudge> ofan: 电阻也准备几个
<Pudge> ofan: 还有液体，一开始你多买几个19ml小瓶的
<ofan> 真蛋疼
<Pudge> ofan: 有的液体味道很恶心
<Pudge> ofan: 先找到你喜欢的液体，然后再买大瓶
<Pudge> 10ml。、。
<ofan> Pudge: 电池可充电？
<Pudge> ofan: 你第一次买，会送你3个电阻的
<Pudge> ofan: 恩，usb，2小时充满
<Pudge> ofan: 能正常使用10小时
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS工作区多桌面快捷键改善 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453215 http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1404-received-improved-keyboard-shortcuts-workspaces 工作区切换器是根植于提供召唤多个工作区的1点击即可方式一个方便的工具，虚拟桌面证明自己得心应手，为用户寻求分裂桌面在哪里， 例如，文件可以打开在
<Pudge> 现在下楼抽个烟，大家全在用电子烟，你掏个真烟出来都不好意思，只能偷偷躲墙角抽
<ofan> Pudge: 还是国产的。。。
<Pudge> of
<Pudge> ofan: vision这个牌子不是国产吧？
<Pudge> ofan: 不过电子烟这个东西就是中国人发明的
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  20:41 
<ofan> Pudge: http://www.visioncig.com/index.php?main_page=shippinginfo
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Shipping & Returns : Vision Electronic Cigarette, Original Manufacturers
<ofan> Pudge: 广东的。。
<wujie> 问一下怎么在ubuntu下给apk签名
<ofan> wujie: $ sign abc.apk
<Pudge> ofan: 果然。。
<Pudge> ofan: 但是这边这个牌子口碑特别好
<Pudge> ofan: 反正我这里是这样
<Pudge> ofan: 没听过的牌子千万别用，那液体抽了比真烟危害还大
<wujie> 什么牌子
<ofan> Pudge: http://www.visioncig.com/vision-eliquid-c-6.html 为毛没有？
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Vision E-Liquid : Vision Electronic Cigarette, Original Manufacturers
<Pudge> of
<Pudge> ofan: 他不做液体
<Pudge> ofan: 液体不是他的
<Pudge> ofan: 我忘记牌子了
<ofan> Pudge: 那从哪买
<Pudge> ofan: 回家看了发给你
<Pudge> ofan: 网上，有家公司专门做eliquide
<ofan> Pudge: http://www.visioncig.com/vision-crystal-kit-p-13.html 看这个好像没带一体
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Vision Crystal kit : Vision Electronic Cigarette, Original Manufacturers
<hceasy> 谁还用wordpress写东西。。
<hceasy> 这年头。
<Pudge> ofan: 我找到了
<Pudge> ofan: ·halo， 这个牌子
<Pudge> ofan: 很好，水果味的你可以看fuil这个牌子，挺好
<ofan> Pudge: 我一直抽menthol
<Pudge> ofan: 我现在就在抽halo的menthol味道的
<Pudge> ofan: 非常不错
<Pudge> ofan: http://www.e-vapshop.fr/23-halo
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ e-liquides HALO - e-vapshop.fr
<hceasy> ....
<ofan> Pudge: 法语..
<Pudge> ofan: 。。。看图就行了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS登陆界面上的关机重启对话界面改变 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453216 login-screen.png 视频 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=147jEn2ynTo 原文 http://iloveubuntu.net/unity-style-shutdown-dialogs-implemented-ubuntu-1404s-unity-greeter 谷歌翻译 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-05 20:45
<ofan> Pudge: 这个欧洲发货，估计很贵
<Pudge> ofan: 你看你北美应该也有啊
<Pudge> ofan: halo这个，亚马逊上好像都有卖的
<dreameyesonme> 大家好
<^k^> dreameyesonme:点点点.  20:50 
<Pudge> 妹子你好
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 姑娘你好
 * Pudge 下楼抽根烟。
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 妹子来了, 你走啥....
<dreameyesonme> 你好（鞠躬）
<dreameyesonme> 你好（鞠躬）
<black_angel> よろしくおねがいします
<black_angel> 多多关照
 * dreameyesonme 吹个头发
 * black_angel 终于下班了
 * black_angel 看来 dreameyesonme 也学会用 //me 了
<dreameyesonme> 恩啊
<ofan> dreameyesonme: 妹子有真相没
 * black_angel 准备关机走人
<black_angel> ofan: 有也不给你看
<ofan> black_angel: 你也是妹子？黑甜食
 * black_angel 摸摸 ofan ，关机走人
<Pudge> iMadper: 妹子看我去抽烟了就去吹头发了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 妹子萌一个
<Pudge> ofan: 忘了告诉你了，买够50就免费发货
<ofan> Pudge: 哦 我再看看，现在没钱啊
<Pudge> ofan: 。。一买就是一条烟的人喊没钱买电子烟。。
<ofan> Pudge: nnd 我还得付医药费
<Pudge> ofan: 什么意思？医疗保险没买？
<ofan> Pudge: 没报销，看医院能给cover多少
<Pudge> iMadper: 妹子又来了！
<Pudge> iMadper: 老板还不回来，我好空虚。。
<dreameyesonme> 老板是谁
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 如何回答这个问题
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 这得问你不是
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我怎么回答才能让你知道他是谁对你来说有意义呢
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 哦，你说的是你老板是吧？我以为这里谁叫老板呢
<Pudge> ...
<iMadper> ....
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 有什么奇怪的？不是还有叫主席的么
 * iMadper 从来都认为女生没智商. 
<Pudge> iMadper: 这群的风气。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 不是老板就是主席，还有土豪
 * iMadper 在经历了很多事情, 认识了很多妹子之后, 更加坚定了自己的理解
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩. 是啊. 他们都土豪了
<Pudge> iMadper: 把妹子都带坏了
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你这个肉身翻墙的...
<iMadper> Pudge: 还有脸说...
<Pudge> iMadper: 跟我有蛋关系
<Pudge> iMadper: 我再怎么翻都是一屌丝
<iMadper> Pudge: 土豪才能肉翻!
<iMadper> ...
<dreameyesonme> 什么是肉翻？
<Pudge> iMadper: 土豪一般都不打dota
<iMadper> Pudge: 你是特殊型号的土豪
<Pudge> iMadper: 屌丝在女神呵呵和洗澡的时候，只好用dota来打发时间
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 肉翻就是人在墙外
<dreameyesonme> 那个K是谁啊？
<lucky__> ups的中文名字叫什么？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: kk？那是我儿子
<Pudge> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<^k^> Pudge, 在KK聊天机器人可以按照很多东西，比如我们对您最喜欢的电影的讨论。  21:19 
<Pudge> iMadper: 卧槽，这不科学
<Pudge> iMadper: 他不是应该回答”这是我的根本目的“么
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> ^k^: 想爷爷了嘛?
<dreameyesonme> 人在强外？
<iMadper> Pudge: 哪里有女神..
<dreameyesonme> 墙。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 听说过, 没见过
<Pudge> iMadper: 女神都在洗澡，当然只听过，没见过了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: Pudge 在埃塞俄比亚
<^k^> iMadper, 请问“它”仍然是指它？  21:21 
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦...
<Pudge> iMadper: 不要暴露啊！！！
<dreameyesonme> 啊。。。
<dreameyesonme> 那么远。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你知道埃塞俄比亚在哪儿?
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。好问题，我也不知道。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你知道我为什么问吗?
<dreameyesonme> 我地理学过啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 为了证明只是敷衍的回答？
<iMadper> Pudge: 因为我tmd也不知道!
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 那你说呀!
<Pudge> iMadper: 叼！
<iMadper> 位于非洲东北的国家 ....
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你没机会了, 我已经先说出来了
<Pudge> iMadper: 那不是离我这里很近
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 离刚果(布) 不算太远
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
 * iMadper 不理解地理课为什么会提到埃塞俄比亚这种国家的位置?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 因为埃塞俄比亚是中国人民的好朋友！
 * iMadper 一直认为地理是讲什么海洋季风气候之类的xxxx
<iMadper> Pudge: 地理不是讲各个国家的地理位置的好伐?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 是讲气候/版图/基础的地质之类的吧!
<Pudge> iMadper: who cares
<Pudge> iMadper: 反正就是混混的课。。
<dreameyesonme> 会的呀
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 恩.
<dreameyesonme> 反正根据一个推另一个呗
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 那你说说, 埃塞俄比亚的国歌叫啥? 怎么唱?
<dreameyesonme> ==不是推这个啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在中兴工作的待遇这么好饿了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 中兴华为都不错了, 不过累呀
<dreameyesonme> 反正经纬线啊
<dreameyesonme> 河流啊
<dreameyesonme> 板块啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 我一个学弟，刚去中兴就被排到非洲3年，3年纯攒了300w，准备在北京5环买房子
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 外派的挣钱多
<dreameyesonme> 去干什么
<iMadper> Pudge: 战争国家的话, 还有补助
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 基站建设
<Pudge> iMadper: 能多这么多？我当年刚毕业的时候，一年也就30w啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 战争国家吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 就刚果金啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 战争国家三年, 直接奖励150w吧?
<iMadper> Pudge: 刚果金我记得各种维和部队都派过去了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。好吧，不了解
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 乃弟弟是不是在刚果金维和呢?
<iMadper> Pudge: 战争国家补贴很高的.
<dreameyesonme> 听起来很危险的样子
<Pudge> iMadper: 打死我也不去
<iMadper> Pudge: 不过, 之前基地组织挟持过华为员工呀, 中国的
<Pudge> iMadper: 虽然我辛辛苦苦一年还攒不到他的零头。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 估计这几个人回国之后, 每个没死的, 奖励300w, 死了的, 500w   <--- 我猜的
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 不要这零头了
<Pudge> iMadper: 生命就值200w。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你说, 一个人在那边, 三年创造的价值有300w吗?
<iMadper> Pudge: 尤其是那种落后的国家, 给的出这么多钱来造基站?
<Pudge> iMadper: 有吧，中兴华为又不是傻逼。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不危险, 好多人都没死
<Pudge> iMadper: 我干了件傻逼事情
<iMadper> Pudge: 你干啥了???
<Pudge> iMadper: 高速路上加油，忘记给钱了。
<Pudge> iMadper: 喝了杯咖啡直接忘了，走人了。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 我以为你丫在公司
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 那你去吗？
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就是在公司啊，我是说周末，我今天才想起来
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我不去中兴华为...
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 赞....
<Pudge> iMadper: 要被法院发传票了。。。
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈
<iMadper> Pudge: 你们刚果管理这么严?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你们刚果的石油不是国家控制的吧?
<Pudge> iMadper: 必须的好么，汽油很紧张
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 回去送钱呀.
<iMadper> Pudge: 先打个电话过去, 说忘了, 周末过去送
<Pudge> iMadper: 不记得是哪家加油站了。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 沿线500公里。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 发twitter消息, 希望有人主动联系你
<Pudge> iMadper: 几十个加油站，不记得了。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你先发出来, 然后在法庭上你就有悔过的证据了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<gfrog_phone> 嘿嘿嘿
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> gfrog_phone: 你用笑声招来了 imtxc
<gfrog_phone> iMadper: 这叫吗个
<iMadper> gfrog_phone: 说明你训练的好
<gfrog_phone> 擦，输入法不给力，继续调去
<iMadper> http://baike.baidu.com/picview/11274/11274/0/9a504fc2d5628535afeedab290ef76c6a7ef6312.html#albumindex=1&picindex=5    cc Pudge dreameyesonme
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 图片_百度百科
 * iMadper 买了八斤牛肉, 一斤橘子.... 周末送到! 周末可以大开杀戒了!
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
 * ofan 一晚上码8页paper，写代码都没这么高效率过
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不想浪费带宽 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453218 我想在我睡觉的时候挂机下载电影或电视剧，现在在学校，想回家给爸爸妈妈看。光纤钱都交了，不想浪费带宽。。 可是在linux　下没法挂机啊...　如何实现啊，想安装pps，可是源里没有，快播安装到一半就失败了。。。有的东西下载没有。 求方法
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2013-12-05 21:54
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妈蛋的10点半的会议，受不了
 * dreameyesonme 煮面中
<jiero> dreameyesonme:
<jiero> 错了，应该是找 Pudge
<Pudge> jiero: 想找妹子就直说。
<jiero> Pudge: 照片啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 。。还记着呢
<Pudge> jiero: 我去抽根烟
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 戒烟吧
<jiero> Pudge: 虽然我知道法国抽烟率相当高
<dreameyesonme> 准备辣椒酱
 * pity 我去抽根烟……
<jiero> pity: 。
 * jiero 连续多日吃几乎完全被吸收的的食物。
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 还不睡干啥呢
<jiero> roylez: 等你。
<jiero> lol
 * iMadper 睡觉觉...
<dreameyesonme> 特别想吃辣椒
<dreameyesonme> 煮点面
<roylez> jiero: 你妹
 * jiero 鄙视主席。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 睡你妹啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 这么早
<jiero> Pudge: 都10点了。
<iMadper> Pudge: 困, 今天写代码, 费神太多
<jiero> Pudge: 早睡早起
<Pudge> jiero: 才10点
<Pudge> jiero: dota的好时光
<iMadper> Pudge: 而且, 刚才终于解决了所有问题, 写出来了
<roylez> Pudge: 基佬
<roylez> iMadper: 便秘？
<iMadper> roylez: 主席?
<jiero> roylez: 假人靶子？
<jiero> roylez: 你的反映怎么越来越像 ee
<jiero> 。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
 * pity 刚拉屎差点儿肛裂
<pity> 抽了根烟好多了
<jiero> Pudge: 对dota时间不了解
<Pudge> roylez: 基你妹
<iMadper> pity: 抽烟治肛裂... 你这说的让我怀疑你抽烟的方式了...
<jiero> zero-k 开 6v6 应该这个时候了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我天天敲代码，晚上照样dota
<roylez> pity: ...
<pity> hamo|afk: freeflying jiero happyaron roylez GNUdog_ gfrog_afk 大伙儿晚上好
<iMadper> Pudge: 明天帮我写代码?
<roylez> pity: 在帝都？
<pity> roylez: 一直在首堵
<pity> roylez: 你跑北京来了？
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈
<dreameyesonme> 学习委员来送小纸条
<dreameyesonme> 真感人啊
 * pity 怎么没见蛋蛋？
<roylez> pity: 没，在家开会
<pity> roylez: 领导好
<roylez> pity: 你说到刚烈我就就猜是暖气烘的
<pity> roylez: 领导都是天天开会，晚上也开
<pity> roylez: 最近火力有点儿旺盛
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 学习委员找你催债？
<roylez> pity: 辣椒吃多了吧？
<pity> roylez: 那天吃了小炒鸡杂，都拉出血来了
<roylez> pity: 弱爆了
<roylez> pity: 活了这么多年，屎都拉不好
<pity> roylez: 偶然现象 ^.^
 * roylez 吃melatonin去了
 * pity 轮到我洗澡了……
<andfool> 。
<andfool> 作为一个it人员，应该怎么样在工作之余给自己充电？
<dreameyesonme> 为什么晚上开会？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 跟美国人开会
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 现在他们还是该死的冬令时
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助双显卡+win8+uefi安装ubuntu13.04各种艰难。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453219 制作启动u盘over 然后进入引导。 然后出现选项 然后无论选择try without install ubuntu亦或是 install ubuntu 均直接黑屏，后无任何反应。 关闭boot security。关闭fast boot，选项界面按e，添加nomodeset这些方法均无果。 求各
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵  折磨
<happyaron> pity: hi
<dreameyesonme> 真美味  吃完了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在虚拟机里用cbox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453220 我在虚拟机里安装了cbox,中央电视台的客户端，但看不了直播，有办法解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2013-12-05 22:29
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • KDE4.11的连接隐藏WIFI（未广播wifi）的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453221 Kubuntu13.10采用了KDE4.11桌面环境，联网组件Networkmanager发生了变化，不再有以前的连接到隐藏WIFI的功能了。 请教一下在Kubuntu13.10中应该如何连接未广播的WIFI呢（就是隐藏的wifi）？ 在无线列表里是看不见隐藏wifi的，但是有没有像
<pity> happyaron: 刚去洗澡了
<happyaron> pity: o
 * edison0354 有人听说过CSC这个公司么？ http://www.csc.com/cn_cn/ds/69410/69414-%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8%E6%A6%82%E8%A6%81
<pity> happyaron: 问个问题
<pity> happyaron: sort 我记得可以按数字大小排序，现在排出来都不对呢
<pity> happyaron: printf "a1\na2\na3\na10\na20" | sort -n
<happyaron> edison0354: 你要去？
<happyaron> pity: 额，没搞过了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 不会编程肯定不去啦，碰到个人是这里的，好奇而已
<dreameyesonme> 晚安了各位
<pity> edison0354: 1959 年在美国成立……
<edison0354> pity: ……
<pity> happyaron: sort -n 居然不管事儿，让我很奇怪，感觉我每年都得复习一遍 sort -n
<pity> happyaron: 居然有个 sort -ns……
<happyaron> pity: 哦。。。
<edison0354> pity: 按字符的么……
<pity> edison0354: 按数字
<freeflying> gfrog_afk, http://www.amazon.com/b/?t=joyo01y-20&_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=ur2&node=7889392011&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Cyber Monday Sale: Shoes
<watermelonjuice> pollution in shanghai is crazy
<watermelonjuice> 517 right now
<watermelonjuice> http://aqicn.org/city/shanghai/luwanshizhuanfuxiao/
<^k^> watermelonjuice ⇪ ti: Shanghai Normal College Primary Division, Shanghai Air Pollution: Real-time PM2.5 Air Quality Index (AQI)
<hoxily> watermelonjuice: AQI 223 in Hangzhou(杭州)
<watermelonjuice> I'm moving to Hangzhou
<watermelonjuice> hoxily: do you have an extra room for me?
<hoxily> watermelonjuice: sorry, no.
<hoxily> I'm not a 房东
<hoxily> My 老家is not in Hangzhou
<watermelonjuice> hoxily: where do you live?
<hoxily> watermelonjuice: here, http://map.sogou.com/#c=13370595.703125,3521252.9296875,18
<^k^> hoxily ... ⇪ 搜狗地图
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  03:40 
<alvin_rxg> text ^2
<brst> nani
<brst> 测试
<^k^> brst:点点点.  07:22 
<haha> 你们都在干吗呢
<brestois> 怎么申请cloak啊
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10 ibus托盘显示不能切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453224 我选择了英文和拼音两种输入法，快捷键切换输入法时在系统托盘的图标不能随之自动切换。 在text entry setting里已经选择了show current input source in the menu bar。之前ubuntu12.04的切换就没问题的。。 另外拼音输入法下怎么把悬浮窗调出来
<^k^> ─> ？在悬浮窗中方便看当前的中英文模式 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-12-06 0:07
<iMadper> ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 该起床了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你那边几点?
<Pudge> iMadper: 1:11
<iMadper> Pudge: 睡吧, 孩子
<Pudge> iMadper: 你都上班了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 没呢, 刚起床
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。8点11,
<iMadper> 恩...
<Pudge> iMadper: 要我就再睡会。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 刚结束dota2战斗
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 我睡的早
<iMadper> Pudge: 不困了
<iMadper> Pudge: 不跟你扯皮了, 洗漱去
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不管几点睡，都是9点醒。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 去吧，
<iMadper> Pudge: ....
<Pudge> iMadper: 我也睡了。。
<lucky__> 早
<black_angel> 我家妹子还没起床呢
<tenzu> 主席消失了么？
<hoxily|droid> #cms-tw
<x007007007> 早
<Niac> 早安
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux 某个网口不能ping同其他机器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453232 Hi: 环境是这样的，一台机器每个网口设置一个ip地址，然后给其中一个再设置一个地址，结果最后设置的这个ip不能ping通同网段、同交换机的其他网卡。而该网卡的其他ip则可以ping通，请帮忙看看。 出问题的机器, 出
<^k^> ─> 问题的ip: 172.16.65.91： 该网卡绑定ip信息 eth1: <BROADCAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000 link/ether 90:e2:ba …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux 某个网口不能ping同其他机器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453234 Hi: 环境是这样的，一台机器每个网口设置一个ip地址，然后给其中一个再设置一个地址，结果最后设置的这个ip不能ping通同网段、同交换机的其他网卡。而该网卡的其他ip则可以ping通，请帮忙看看。 出问题的机器, 出
<^k^> ─> 问题的ip: 172.16.65.91： 该网卡绑定ip信息 eth1: <BROADCAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000 link/ether 90:e2:ba …
<iIlL10Oo> apt-get install emerge
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux 某个网口不能ping同其他机器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453232 Hi: 环境是这样的，一台机器每个网口设置一个ip地址，然后给其中一个再设置一个地址，结果最后设置的这个ip不能ping通同网段、同交换机的其他网卡。而该网卡的其他ip则可以ping通，请帮忙看看。 出问题的机器, 出
<^k^> ─> 问题的ip: 172.16.65.91： 该网卡绑定ip信息 eth1: <BROADCAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000 link/ether 90:e2:ba …
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 在刚果金
<iMadper> imtxc: 反应略慢
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个客户端在是公司的电脑上登录的嘛，刚上班看到
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过祖国派去维和的都是工程兵
<iMadper> imtxc: ..早
<imtxc> lol
<iIlL10Oo> golang 有版本管理工具吗？
<iIlL10Oo> 比如 rvm install golang 可以从自动下载git源码并编译
<iIlL10Oo> 比如 rvm install golang 可以从github 自动下载源码并编译
<iMadper> hamo|afk: ^^
<panard> 早上好
<iMadper> 早.
<panard> 请问下引导内核时，传给内核的initramfs 地址，内核是怎么挂载的？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu13.10安装MATE桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453235 虽然说现在流行KDE GNOME桌面多一点 但是我还是比较喜欢MATE桌面，用着舒服。 所以特意翻阅了写资料，特写经验以供参考 Add ONE of the following repos to /etc/apt/sources.list via the following command: 首先添加repository，只要选下面一条在终端里执行 sudo add-apt-
<^k^> ─> repository "deb http://repo.mate-desktop.org/ubuntu saucy main" sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu sa …
<RainFlying> 话说 jyf 昨天发了那个命令行贴图的软件名称没？
<RainFlying> 我发现今天过来的时候 Textual 窗口怎么都恢复不了。。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46578/oracle-java9-java8
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 甲骨文限制 Java 9 到 Java 8 的向后兼容性 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 机翻
<onlylove> http://www.infoworld.com/t/java-programming/oracle-limit-backward-compatibility-java-9-java-8-231967
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Oracle to limit backward compatibility from Java 9 to Java 8 | Java programming - InfoWorld
<onlylove> 据说是原文
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46598/new-12306
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 12306 售票网站新版今起上线试运行 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘安装求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453237 我笔记本两块硬盘，一块是机械硬盘，一块是固态硬盘，机械硬盘sda分三个区，为sda1，sda2,sda3.固态硬盘为sdb，以前win7也安在sdb上，sda只是储存资料的。这次准备把win7格掉用Ubuntu单系统 准备安装Ubuntu单系统到sdb上，把sdb分了30G给/分区，4G交换
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46602/china-prefers-sticking-with-dying-windows-xp-to-upgrading
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 中国希望微软延长 Windows XP 支持 - 开源中国社区
<iMadper> 不知道的还以为 ^k^ 和 onlylove 是俩机器人呢... 一个发论坛贴子, 一个发新闻...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不要买火车票，当然不关心12306
<iMadper> onlylove: 屁, 我一直致力于抢票
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁跟你说我不买火车票了????!!!!
<onlylove> iMadper: 官方出刷屏插件了，你要出强化版？
 * iMadper 为什么突然说到火车票了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你帝都土著，买毛票
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 难道不能映射两个文件夹吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453239 当前用户 xyz 在virtualbox里虚拟了个 win7， 其中成功映射了宿主机的一个文件夹，想映射另一个却怎么也不行？ 难道一个用户只能映射一个文件夹吗？ 求解释？ a.png b.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2013-12-06 10:40
<iMadper> onlylove: 有点儿逻辑, 北京人不坐火车? 北京人不能买火车票?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你会在春运的时候买票么
 * iMadper 为什么说这行为像机器人, 就得出个强化版的刷屏软件? 
<iMadper> onlylove: 必须呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我 没说你不可以买
<iMadper> onlylove: 当然是要十一和春运买
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> iMadper: 你春运买啥票
<iMadper> onlylove: 别的时候我不用买
<iMadper> onlylove: 广州到北京以及返程车票
<onlylove> iMadper: 去广州做啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 7天，够用么 ，用飞的吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 飞机买不起呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 我穷得叮当响...
<onlylove> iMadper: 那高铁？
<dreameyesonme> 来上海看大雾吧
<dreameyesonme> 都看不见太阳哦
<onlylove> iMadper: 你还穷，都拆过x230的
<iMadper> onlylove: 高铁不好, 坐八个小时, 不如躺着睡一天
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就摸过
<iMadper> onlylove: 拆过公司的电脑, 就代表不穷??
<onlylove> iMadper: 坐8小时有毛不好的，我大巴8小时也就那么做了
<onlylove> iMadper: 表哭穷了
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正你比我土豪
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈 。。你们怎么天天争论这个
<iMadper> onlylove: 我坐当然没问题了, 我站着22小时都没问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是我心疼妹子呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我以为是你自己用，结果是给别人买……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不争论的时候，这里死气沉沉的，一天没人说话
<dreameyesonme> 所以嘛 那些非正常的行为都是有原因的
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 怎么非正常了...
<dreameyesonme> 没什么没什么，，，
 * iMadper 再苦不能苦妹子呀
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 好男人！点赞！
<dreameyesonme> 我曾经去温州都站了5个小时
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不用点赞. 男生都这样
<dreameyesonme> NONONO
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 只要够喜欢, 绝对都做得到. 男生对女生不够好, 多数是因为女生不够好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样安装显卡驱动程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453240 我的电脑的配置如下： 电脑型号 AWRDACPI 台式电脑 操作系统 Windows XP 专业版 32位 SP3 ( DirectX 9.0c ) 处理器 英特尔 Pentium(奔腾) 4 2.50GHz 主板 精英 SiS-648FX (矽统 648) 内存 1.5 GB ( SDRAM ) 主硬盘 迈拓 6Y080L0 ( 82 GB / 7200 转/分 ) 显卡 Nvidia GeForce4 MX 44
<^k^> ─> 0 with AGP8X ( 64 MB / 宝龙达 ) 显示器 联想 LCS5508 LXH-P15L4 ( 15.2 英寸 ) 光驱 日立-LG DVD-ROM GDR8162B DVD光驱 声卡 矽 …
<dreameyesonme> 有这种理论？？？
<dreameyesonme> 我擦。。
<dreameyesonme> 原来我不够好。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 从广州到北京, 22小时, 春运, 站回来. 你这五个小时, 无所谓的
<dreameyesonme> 我那是去看我男朋友啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 是呀, 你特别好, 结果男生不喜欢你, 你觉得这符合逻辑?
 * iMadper 觉得不能继续说实话了
<dreameyesonme> 好吧。。
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵  无所谓
<dreameyesonme> 但是我还是觉得有点不对劲就是了。。
<dreameyesonme> 我前男友是被我宠出来的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不, 是被他妈生出来的....
<dreameyesonme> ==好吧。。
<dreameyesonme> 不能对一个人太好就是了
<dreameyesonme> 男生女生都是
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 对 不能对人太好
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 这个没有什么理论, 也不需要理论, 喜欢一个人, 想对她好, 那就去对她好.
<jyf> 人都是这样 你对他客气 他当你是服气
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 想怎么做就怎么做, 不喜欢, 不想对她好, 就不要对她好
<dreameyesonme> 没有啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不用非得天天琢磨要去怎么做
<dreameyesonme> 我前男友绝对不是不喜欢我
<dreameyesonme> 只是他习惯了我对她好
<dreameyesonme> 他。。
<RainFlying> 我去温州的时候都是 8+ 小时的，而且都是半夜。
 * iMadper 前15小时站着, 很容易熬过去, 后7个小时才是煎熬.
<dreameyesonme> 那是当然
<dreameyesonme> 都是自愿的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 对嘛
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 资源不是理所当然
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 自愿
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 他认为所有的女生都是一样
<dreameyesonme> 都会做一样的事
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 这就是你的问题了, 他不够好, 你为啥还要对他好?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 因为你喜欢他, 是不是?
<RainFlying> iMadper: 哪有那么多为什么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 所以你喜欢的是不好的人
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 所以问题就出来了
<dreameyesonme> 渣男
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 但是你喜欢渣男.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 我就有很多为什么, 不行吗?
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵，我喜欢过渣男
<onlylove> iMadper: 喜欢渣男的大有人在
<dreameyesonme> 我内心不喜欢
<jyf> 什么是渣男
<dreameyesonme> 但我喜欢他的时候
<dreameyesonme> 绝对是有优点的
<ofan> dreameyesonme: 妹子上真相啊
 * ofan 开刷leetcode
<dreameyesonme> 楼上我早就真相了
<ofan> dreameyesonme: 再发一次
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 在相册里面啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 主要是那天他没在
<dreameyesonme>  哎妈  不过遇到渣男也会成长啊
<iMadper> ofan: 妹子发照片你不在, 说明你无缘.
<ofan> dreameyesonme: 发地址
<dreameyesonme> 别看了
<dreameyesonme> 我一难看，二不好，三还没工作！！！
<dreameyesonme> 具备女吊的所有！
<iIlL10Oo> dreameyesonme: 思想好就行
<dreameyesonme> 我哪知道地址哦
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈 思想好是什么
<dreameyesonme> 天天喂小猫算么？
<railly> 没事儿，至少你有自知，比那些自恋的好多了
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/6cefac66b90c611.jpg  lool
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 承认自己是女屌, 说明思想不错
<iIlL10Oo> dreameyesonme: 会做饭烧菜买菜 使用洗衣机
<iMadper> railly: +1
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈 不会使用洗衣机
<railly> 我就喜欢你这样的了，要不？
<dreameyesonme> 都是自己洗啊。。
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 你这要求多了点儿, 我只要求刷碗和用洗衣机
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 买菜做饭我都包了~
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 哈哈
<ofan> dreameyesonme: 快发啊
<dreameyesonme> 怎么发啊
<dreameyesonme> 不会
<ofan> 链接
<dreameyesonme> 什么链接啊
<dreameyesonme> 电脑里有。。
<dreameyesonme> 除了做饭不会
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 复制那个文件, 在这里粘贴
<dreameyesonme> 基本都会一点吧。。
<railly> 问下，大家知道那个endnote，有没类似可用的呀
<iIlL10Oo> railly: xnote
<ofan> dreameyesonme: 发真相
<railly> iIlL10Oo: thx
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你是不是腐女呢？
<jyf> 如果不是 至少还有 nyfair垫底
<dreameyesonme> 不是。。
<jyf> 那不就结了 还有好多垫底 怕啥
<dreameyesonme> 哎呀  我真的很少拍照啊
<iMadper> lol~ jyf +1
<iIlL10Oo> railly: xpad , 不是 xnote
<jyf> iMadper: 其实腐女很好 但是传统观念不接受
<gfrog_afk> pity: P姐儿
<iMadper> jyf: 恩. 至少我不接受
<railly> iIlL10Oo: 嗯，刚搜了下，http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781843
<^k^> railly ⇪ t: Is there an Endnote equivalent for Linux/Ubuntu?
<ofan> dreameyesonme: 以前发过链接？
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<railly> 腐女是怎么定义的呀？
<dreameyesonme> 他们教我弄的
<ofan> 那我估计有，查log去
<railly> dream eyes on me？
<railly> 有内涵啊
<dreameyesonme> 有什么内涵？？
<jyf> iMadper: 我觉得挺好 又聪明又腐是最好的
<imtxc> 一来妹子这个频道就好热闹。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 以前我们寝室有啊
<dreameyesonme> 天天看小说
<RainFlying> uuencode 还是很好用的嘛。刚 tar Textual.app | gzip | uuencode Textual.tar.gz | mail -s "Textual IRC Client (Signed)" someone@example.com 发送出去，我以为会把编码的内容作为邮件征文发出去的，后来发现其实是被邮件客户端识别成附件的。
<dreameyesonme> 漫画
<jyf> 如果不聪明 那幼稚也成
<jyf> 不固执就可以了
<dreameyesonme> 楼上不好意思。。
<dreameyesonme> 我真的照片太少了
<railly> 我也天天看小说，是不是该叫腐男啊
<dreameyesonme> 基本不照相啊
<dreameyesonme> 看BL小说啊
<ofan> default_#ubuntu-cn_20131203.log:[03:06:41] <dreameyesonme> http://www.renren.com/247296023/profile?portal=
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<ofan> 这个？
<railly> BL？点解啊
<onlylove> railly: 腐女指的是，看耽美小说的
<railly> o
<onlylove> railly: BL，boy love
<dreameyesonme> 那个不是，是我室友
<dreameyesonme> 白富美
<iMadper> railly: boys' love
<dreameyesonme> 恩 楼上正解
<onlylove> railly: 说白了，喜欢看男人搞基的女人，简称腐女
<jyf> 貌似不少腐女还会各种技能
<onlylove> railly: 你还要做腐男不？恩，好像没这个名词
<railly> onlylove: 受教了，那这妹子该是什么倾向啊
<onlylove> railly: 不知道
<onlylove> railly: 你可以问下nyfair，据说她是
<railly> onlylove: 我错了，我以为就是天天看小说而已，—！！
<onlylove> railly: 那叫宅……恩，其实宅也不是这么定义的
<RainFlying> 好多美资？
<RainFlying> 妹子？
<railly> jyf: 还会技能？太极还是九阳？
<onlylove> railly: 修电脑不在话下
<railly> onlylove: 这不是我的技能么？
<ofan> http://www.renren.com/258403390/profile 这个吧
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 人人网 - 注册
<onlylove> railly: 换灯泡啥的小意思
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀
<dreameyesonme> 找到一张
<railly> onlylove: ……，看来不需要我了
<dreameyesonme> 惨不忍睹！
 * lucky__ 国内有10位数的手机号码？
<jyf> railly: 修电脑 修家具 什么的
<onlylove> railly: 所以如果你要追腐女，就要拿干货出来
<jyf> 就跟养猫一样 不必担心
<onlylove> jyf: 养猫要担心的
<ofan> http://arxiv.org/pdf/1208.0954.pdf
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: {长度=>331.25 kiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<onlylove> jyf: 担心跑掉
<railly> onlylove: 干货？点解？
<railly> ofan: 是什么啊，你发的
<jyf> onlylove: 养腐女也是一样啊
<ofan> railly: paper
<onlylove> railly: 怎么说，说不明白，反正那种靠修电脑套近乎的小手段就表得瑟了，没准人比你还厉害
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈。。
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室的腐女相亲好几个了
<dreameyesonme> 都没好呢
<dreameyesonme> 她说她接受不了两个人粘在一起
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我有个小伙伴相亲不下100，至今无果
<dreameyesonme> 为嘛？
<railly> dreameyesonme: 我也不喜欢粘在一起，这个是不是就叫缘分啊
<onlylove> 谁的机器上有maven，帮我试试，怎么今天插件异常啊
<dreameyesonme> 那你找我同学
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 他身高略微差点
<dreameyesonme> 妹纸很高很瘦
<dreameyesonme> 魔都人
<jyf> RainFlying: 找到了 是这个 https://clbin.com/  直接走curl贴图的
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ clbin: command line pastebin.
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 魔都……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 魔都丈母娘惹不起的
<railly> dreameyesonme: 但是我不喜欢腐女，她会修电脑什么的，可以交流嘛，我不会自卑的
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jyf> onlylove: 不是说 魔都丈母娘现在都主动去张江找it人么
<jyf> 不粘一起不是挺好的么
<dreameyesonme> 好像也没有吧
<jyf> 老粘一起很无聊 毕竟还有事要做
<dreameyesonme> 不清楚
<dreameyesonme> 哦 对了 妹子考上法警了
<jyf> 其实就是看中了it人老实好控制又有收入来源
<dreameyesonme> 还有一个在德勤
<jyf> 不过现实往往跟理想有差距的 呵呵
<railly> dreameyesonme: 压力好大啊
<dreameyesonme> 还有一个自己开公司
<ofan> v3.ofan.me 和 v2.ofan.me 哪个速度更快？
<jyf> v3
<railly> 算了，好像都吃饭的点儿了
<onlylove> centos上的maven好用，suse上就不能用
<onlylove> 这为毛
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈 下午唱歌辣辣辣
<iMadper> based on rhel.
<black_angel> 上班上得都没时间打字了
 * black_angel 快被 WTCF 整崩溃了
 * black_angel 不知道为什么 IBM 要整这么一个坑爹玩意出来
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 12.04 64位安装 draftsight的过程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453241 电脑上安装draftsight，可是在官网下载的draftsight只能在ubuntu 32位安装，64位ubuntu无法安装，经过查询论坛和参考许多资料，在加上本人自己折腾了一天半，终于在64位ubuntu上成功安装了draftsight软件。下面详细讲述
<^k^> ─> 安装的过程。 步骤：1.在官网下载draftsight 2.把下载好的draftsight.deb安装包移动到主目录下面 3.解压 sudo dpkg- …
 * iMadper 不知道为啥要用坑爹玩艺....
<pity> gfrog: 基娃好
 * black_angel 你以为我想呀，一群傻逼领导
<iMadper> black_angel: 去跟领导说不好用呀
<RainFlying> jyf: clbin 不错， 3x
<pity> 33%  XXX-XX-X-XXX   ok    PING 121.37.58.12 (121.37.58.12) 56(84) bytes of data.
<pity> --- 121.37.58.12 ping statistics --- 1000 packets transmitted, 1000 received, 0% packet loss, time 14050ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 43.931/44.999/58.764/1.707 ms, pipe 5, ipg/ewma 14.064/44.629 ms
<iMadper> black_angel: 不好用, 要告诉领导, 让他们知道
<jyf> 领导叫你跟银行账户问声好
<jyf> RainFlying: 好说
<pity> 像这种链路测试怎么提一下丢包率和平均延时？
<black_angel> 领导叫你跟银行账户问声好
<pity> 粘乱了……
<iMadper> black_angel: 那你就辞职, 你一辞职, 领导就慌了
<black_angel> iMadper: 你还真把自己当回事啦
<iMadper> black_angel: 除非你太不重要了, 不然领导一定很慌
<iMadper> black_angel: 因为他的任务不能按时完成了
<black_angel> iMadper: 你这是小班的思维呀
<iMadper> black_angel: 领导完不成任务, 怎么跟领导的领导交代?
<onlylove> black_angel: 快被maven搞崩溃了，apache搞这个做啥
<black_angel> onlylove: 得问问 apache 那群天才了
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈 换了个衣服 好男人就出来啊
<onlylove> black_angel: 你确定那是群天才，不是废柴？
<black_angel> onlylove: 至少 apache 里面的不像国企
<onlylove> black_angel: 好吧……
<jyf> black_angel: 你说对了 iMadper 就是太把自己当回事啦
<dreameyesonme> 你们怎么能那么说他呢
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 没关系, jyf 从来都这样
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 是的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 这个频道如果不互相吐槽, 就更冷清了
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^ 同意否?
<dreameyesonme> 好吧。。
<dreameyesonme> 原来如此
<lucky__> iMadper: 问一下本频道的万事通 国内有十位数的手机号吗？
<iMadper> lucky__: 我没听过有
<jyf> 以前有 但是都升号了
<onlylove> iMadper: 木办法啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 况且大家都亟需遍地一下别人来满足自己
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: s/遍地/贬低/
<dreameyesonme> ==
<lucky__> jyf: 十位数的号码现在在国内是不是没办法用了？
<jyf> lucky__: 是
<dreameyesonme> 恩！你是好男人！
<jyf> iMadper: 人追求的本来就是相对地位嘛
<RainFlying> 我上次收到的 UPS 包裹上用的手机号码是 10 位的。
<jyf> 比如60年 大家都没得吃 你只要能有红薯吃就心满意足了
<iMadper> RainFlying: lol~ 那没准儿是快递单号~
<jyf> RainFlying: 也有可能是填错了
<RainFlying> iMadper: 是手机号码， UPS 的快递单号是 UPS 开始的一串字符串。
<RainFlying> jyf: 我自己填的。
<eexpress> 国内啥时代有过10位的哦
<eexpress> 8位的小灵通倒是有
<iMadper> eexpress: 没听说过有
<black_angel> 什么时候 jyf 变好男人了？
 * onlylove 发现imadper在努力树立自己在dreameyesonme心里的好男人形象
<RainFlying> jyf: 其实是 UPS 从新加坡发出的时候，这坑爹货把我当成美国的，于是 1866 被识别成 +1-866 了。
<iMadper> onlylove: 没. 哥都没有掩盖自己有妹子这一事实
<lucky__> jyf: 那么国外的电话在国内是不是不能用了？
 * black_angel 我已经忘记了 dreameyesonme 是谁了
<RainFlying> [11:42:11]  <black_angel>	 什么时候 jyf 变好男人了？
<RainFlying> [11:42:17] onlylove	 发现imadper在努力树立自己在dreameyesonme心里的好男人形象
<onlylove> iMadper: 有过妹子不代表不是好男人
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈，你有妹子大家都知道啊
<RainFlying> dreameyesonme 是谁？
<jyf> 小灵通还带区号呢
<iMadper> onlylove: s/过//g
<dreameyesonme> 再说了。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 多了一个字啊……
<dreameyesonme> 你不是说你什么都能为你妹子做么
<dreameyesonme> 点赞而已
<RainFlying> 我现在 3G 用的是 T-mobile 的接入点。
<jyf> 你们要理解 女人嘴巴里说男人 好是坏 坏是好
<lucky__> dreameyesonme: 你也是妹子？
<black_angel> 我觉得是为他妹做，而不是为他妹子
<jyf> 比如说 你是个好人 那意思就是你不行 坏 我不要你
<black_angel> lucky__: 你就死心吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 被点赞的, 一般最多也就是好人卡
<eexpress> 梦眼崽，你真认定自己是妹子了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我想要好人卡都没
<lucky__> black_angel: 什么心
<dreameyesonme> 我本来就是妹子啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 额, 我高中的时候, 拿过...
<dreameyesonme> 有什么啊
<black_angel> eexpress: 还是 ee 牛
<dreameyesonme> 照片都发过
<RainFlying> dreameyesonme: 有第一性征作证么？
<jyf> 要写一本书叫 女性操作的艺术  The Art of Women Operation
<onlylove> RainFlying: 过了
<lucky__> RainFlying: 放心吧 我已经验明正身了
<eexpress> dreameyesonme: 写一个牌子，写上 iMadper 照相，马上贴图。1分钟
<RainFlying> lucky__: 这年头谁信第二性征啊。
<iMadper> eexpress: 没理解...
<dreameyesonme> 什么？
<onlylove> eexpress: 要酷胖去证实下么
<black_angel> 什么是第二性征呀？
<onlylove> black_angel: 胸
<RainFlying> jyf: 有一本书叫做《我们的身体，我们自己》，好像不错来着。
<dreameyesonme> 酷胖是谁？
<eexpress> 酷胖连 nyfair 都不敢去证实
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: MeaCulpa
<iMadper> black_angel: 喉节, 胡须之类的, 第二性征
<lucky__> RainFlying: 这年头满大街的人妖
<dreameyesonme> 哦  我知道了
<black_angel> ^k^: 你妹，机器人竟然直接给我出解释了
<dreameyesonme> 他魔都的是吧？
<^k^> black_angel, 你怎么知道这么多关于我的。  11:46 
<black_angel> onlylove: 我想到了度娘
<onlylove> eexpress: 怎么这样啊
<dreameyesonme> 男生真的很关注这一点么
<jyf> eexpress: 酷胖是张江男 怕上门去被 nyfair老娘拉着扯半天
<dreameyesonme> 我是说胸这件事。。
<eexpress> 拉扯啥。酷胖儿子都有了
<RainFlying> 张江一直没去过，好想去。
<RainFlying> 准备周末去张江转转。
<iMadper> eexpress: 乐席还有女儿呢
<jyf> 但是人老妈不知道啊
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈
<jyf> 再说了 结了婚不还可以离么
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> jyf: ……
<eexpress> dreameyesonme: 你不能骗纯洁的 iMadper啊。还不证明下
<jyf> ee真是太落伍了
<RainFlying> jyf: 房子一半就没了。
<dreameyesonme> 证明什么？
<iMadper> eexpress: 呃... ee你真好
<jyf> RainFlying: 没事啊 这边是包租婆 别担心房子
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些技术狂
<eexpress> iMadper: 我会保护你的。别怕。
<dreameyesonme> 我不敢了
 * lucky__ 发现整个频道充满了演员
<RainFlying> jyf: 我想起来了，nyfair 好像上次说过 ta 家有很多房子。
<jyf> RainFlying: 是啊 还是好地段 所以你担心毛啊
<iMadper> eexpress: :-)
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/280807
<jyf> 新度娘已经出来了
<jyf> 而且是个程序员
 * iMadper 吃饭!
<black_angel> jyf: 上图上真相
<lucky__> ofan: 在美国办个手机号是不是必须要证件？
<jyf> 自己去搜 我在吃饭
<ofan> lucky__: 不是
<lucky__> ofan: 我想办一张 不知道在国内能不能用
<dreameyesonme> 新度娘是谁？
<jyf> ofan: 买个美国的网络电话账户 打国内多少钱？
<ofan> lucky__: 干毛用？
<ofan> jyf: 免费
<black_angel> 刚问了下谷姐
<jyf> ofan: 不会吧？
<lucky__> ofan: 用来注册verizon的账号
<RainFlying> lucky__ ofan  不用，随便买一个，无法跟踪。
<lucky__> RainFlying: 在国内能使用吗
<RainFlying> lucky__: 能
<jyf> ofan: 莫非是包月免费的？
<black_angel> http://ent.daqi.com/article/3535410_2.html
<lucky__> jyf: 美国的网络电话账户是几位数的？
<^k^> black_angel ... ⇪ “新度娘”高调上任 又是一个IT的“奇葩美女”(图)_大旗娱乐_大旗网
<ofan> jyf: qq视频
<RainFlying> lucky__: 不过一般话费非常贵。一般套餐费用可能是 $50
<ofan> skype
<jyf> ofan: 我说的是真正的能拨国内电话的
 * adam8157 狠狠的咬了 roylez 一口，把他咬的哇哇大叫...真爽 真爽
<lucky__> $50 per month?
<jyf> 也能被回拨的
<lucky__> RainFlying:
<jyf> adam8157: 咬了主席 ？ 哈哈
<ofan> jyf: skype有那种
 * adam8157 挑起一邊的眉毛，古裡古怪地看著 jyf。
<ofan> 给你绑定个手机号
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈。。
<jyf> ofan: 所以我问打国内多少钱嘛
<dreameyesonme> 我对面的妹子一看
 * adam8157 把 jyf 抓去啊魯吧!魯～魯～
<dreameyesonme> 说  是不是男的呀
<ofan> jyf: skype打哪都一样吧
<onlylove> 和这个比，我还是觉得刘冬好一点
<jyf> ofan: 那到底多少啊 你丫说话能不能别绕老绕去啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 什么哪个男的呀
<ofan> jyf: 我怎么知道，你丫不会自己查么
<adam8157> jyf: skype打國內一毛六左右
<jyf> ofan: 你不知道你怎么确定？
<dreameyesonme> 刘冬是谁？
<ofan> jyf: 以前打过
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得这个眼神有点。。
<jyf> adam8157: 那开skype账户要手续否？ 我是说要开网络电话号码
<ofan> 现在都是网络打，不直接打号码的
<jyf> ofan: 答非所问 不合格QA
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 刘冬就是度娘呀，以前的度娘
<adam8157> jyf: I dont know if skype provides that service
<black_angel> 尼码，一开邮箱就是一箱“关于年会节目征集的通知”
<lucky__> ofan: skype可以绑定一个10位数的美国号码吗？
<jyf> adam8157: ofan说有 会给你帮个号码
<dreameyesonme> 坐等出门
<adam8157> jyf: 部分國家有 (好像
<jyf> adam8157: 有没有可以编程控制的网络电话呢
<ofan> l
<dreameyesonme> 要是晚上没回来就是毒死了
<dreameyesonme> 上海499了
<ofan> lucky__: 可以
<lucky__> RainFlying: $50/m 吗？
<adam8157> jyf: http://www.audience.com/
<jyf> 比如 我给我一个号码发个短信 然后那边拨回来 用语音告诉我密码
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Audience | Advanced Voice | Audio Processing
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 让 jyf 送你回来嘛
<lucky__> ofan: 绑定的号码可以是虚拟的吗 ？
<jyf> black_angel: 吃不消 还是你来比较好
<ofan> jyf: https://www.twilio.com/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Twilio Cloud Communications - APIs for Voice, VoIP and Text Messaging
<ofan> lucky__: 不能
<jyf> ofan: 要能接通公共电话网络
<ofan> jyf: 能
<black_angel> jyf: 怎么扯我头上了，刚才 dreameyesonme 还赞你来着呢
<jyf> ip对ip没什么好说的
<ofan> jyf: twilio我用过
<jyf> black_angel: 不是赞我吧
<ofan> jyf: $1一个手机号
<ofan> jyf: 然后随便你用
<jyf> ofan: 那不错 客户端呢
<black_angel> jyf: 那赞谁啦
<ofan> 可以写短信和通话bot
<adam8157> jyf: skype does provide  http://www.skype.com/en/features/online-number/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话
<lucky__> ofan: $1的手机号是十位数的吗
<jyf> adam8157: 恩
<ofan> jyf: 没客户端，就只有api,python什么的都有
<adam8157> Your own number that anyone can call from their phone and you pick up on Skype wherever you are in the world.
<adam8157> jyf: ^^
<jyf> ofan: 那你要如何收听？
<jyf> adam8157: 乖啊 回来给你糖吃
<adam8157> Get a Skype Number now from just €4.17 per month* (€4.79 incl. VAT).
<ofan> jyf: 你得有server接收callback
<ofan> 可以编程实现自动应答之类的
<jyf> ofan: 他是要push回来的？
 * adam8157 正正反反地抽了 jyf 幾十個耳光,把 jyf 的臉打得像柿子一樣, jyf 傻笑著說:"謝您,我感覺好多了."
<ofan> 呼叫转义不知道支部支持
<ofan> jyf: 恩
<jyf> ofan: 我觉得可以提供个接口 你连上去以后就自动注册回调端点多好
<jyf> ofan: 那还有个最重要的 他接受p2p货币付款么
<ofan> jyf: 自..己..看
<jyf> 因为如果你只接受美元 信用卡 paypal 那等于还是实名的
<lucky__> jyf: 你有美国的虚拟号码吗？
 * black_angel 坐等开饭
<jyf> lucky__: 买一个不就有了
<black_angel> 妹子走啦
<jyf> ofan: 可以搭个webrtc的service 接上这个来打电话玩
<lucky__> jyf: 可以是十位数的吗
<lucky__> black_angel: 这里又不止她一个妹子
<ofan> jyf: 你有几个比特比
<black_angel> lucky__: 你再找个出来让老夫瞧瞧
<jyf> ofan:正在挂牌买 1个
<ofan> jyf: 现在买？
<lucky__> black_angel: 陛下
<jyf> ofan: 其实昨天就叫我朋友给我挂了 我告诉他要降价 他不信 结果他账户里没钱 跌下去的时候没给我买到
 * lucky__ 为什么没人能告诉我虚拟号码可不可以是十位数的？
<ofan> jyf: 留点钱干别的吧
<ofan> 这个真不是正经事
<jyf> lucky__: 你为何不告诉我为毛要10位呢
<jyf> ofan: 我只是当作一种持有资产而已
<lucky__> jyf: 我注册账号要用到
<black_angel> lucky__: 平身
<jyf> ofan: 因为人民币在不断贬值 放那也是白瞎
<lucky__> black_angel: ...
<ofan> jyf: btc也会贬值
<lucky__> jyf: 其实我只想搞懂有没有十位数的...
<jyf> ofan: 我知道 这个只能赌一把了 本来我不入的 但是 最近他们在筹划升级单位 我觉得可以考虑下
<jyf> ofan: 所以就买了一个备着  如果跌掉了 就当玩一把呗 也没多大损失
<jyf> ofan: 主要还是其他p2p货币没靠谱的 本来想入点xrp的
<jyf> ofan: twilio不能打非美加的号码 fuck
<ofan> lol
<jyf> 伤害了哥的感情啊
<dreameyesonme> http://weibo.com/shuangjingzhan
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 话题的微博
<jyf> 我记得我上大学那一阵 冒出来过不少网络电话
<jyf> 还真能拨国内的
<onlylove> jyf: uucall？
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 那个id是 双井站 不知道是不是当时的小编住那附近
<jyf> onlylove: 不是 国外的 我还试过
<jyf> 他是用他们自己的号码给你拨打两边 然后转接
<onlylove> jyf: 是不是那种打过去，然后回拨回来的那种？
<onlylove> jyf: 听说过
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.las.ac.cn/others/ResourceNavigation.jsp?curSubSubframeID=10093&SubFrameID=1068
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 中国科学院国家科学图书馆
<jyf> ofan: First 500k minutes per month0.50¢ / min  这个价格不错
<jyf> onlylove: 不是
<jyf> onlylove: 是你在网页上填写你要拨打的号码 然后会有他的号码拨你的号码 并且也拨对方的号码
<jyf> 如果对方接通 你们两个号码就通过他的号码中转了
<railly> 国家科学图书馆好像挺吊的样子，不过，不是主要靠sci，维普，万方什么数据库的么
<onlylove> jyf: 高大上
<jyf> 都是扯淡的
<black_angel> 附近有家老干大学，直译就是“always fucking university”
<iIlL10Oo> railly: 还是 淘宝电子书 便宜
<jyf> 淘宝电子书没什么干货
<jyf> 豆瓣的也是
<jyf> 我在豆瓣阅读冲了100 他们还送了我个咖啡券
<jyf> 可惜我不喝那个
<onlylove> 看了图书馆以后，突然觉得当年没考上山大，实在遗憾，不过，自己能力有限……唉……
<black_angel> 哪个山大呀
<jyf> 山口山大学？
<onlylove> black_angel: 山东大学
<railly> google scholar
<onlylove> suse的网卡也不是eth编号的啊……
<onlylove> 我还以为就arch特色
<RainFlying> onlylove: SuSE 是 eth** 的路过。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那opensuse不是？enp0s3
<RainFlying> onlylove: Open SuSE 不知道，应该也是跟 SuSE 一样的吧。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我在装
<jyf> RainFlying: 现在还有人用suse?
<onlylove> RainFlying: suse不知道为啥maven不好用
<RainFlying> 卧槽，我刚看了下，SuSE 现在也是根据驱动来命名网卡设备名了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 所以想去opensuse上试试能不能编译
<RainFlying> root@mr-burns:~# cat /etc/issue
<RainFlying> Welcome to SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 11 SP2  (x86_64) - Kernel \r (\l).
<RainFlying> 2: em1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000
<RainFlying> jyf: 敝厂有一些历史遗留的机器是 SuSE 的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 以后要起个网卡还得去瞅一眼叫什么
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 升级内核就变成 eth0 了
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: sh$ uname -r
<RainFlying> 3.0.13-0.27-default
<RainFlying> 不过设备名早就不一定是 eth 了吧，我记得很久之前 CentOS 之类的也用了奇怪的设备名了的。
<black_angel> lucky__ 那家伙走得那么快
<black_angel> jyf: 你不喝，可以送我们喝呀
<imtxc> 新版本的这 12306 是把之前的抢票插件收购了么
<jyf> black_angel: 是线下实体的 你要愿意来帝都喝 就拿去好了
<black_angel> jyf: 顶你个肺
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 和驱动有关吧，不知道了
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.fj.xinhuanet.com/news/2013-12/06/c_118447669.htm
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 去年24省征收抚养费200亿引关注 律师申请公开支出情况遭拒 _ 福建频道 _ 新华网
<jyf> black_angel: 要顶顶豆瓣去
<black_angel> jyf: 吃饭睡觉打蛋蛋
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: http://www.cnblogs.com/iceocean/articles/1594183.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: LINUX修改eth*名称 - 放飞自我 - 博客园
<imtxc> jyf: 你在豆瓣阅读买书？
<onlylove> opensuse的网络安装用vbox总是在65卡住
<onlylove> 难道要我下载完整的
<jyf> imtxc: 系啊
<imtxc> jyf: 好吧，自从他们家不能推送到 kindle 之后我就不用了
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 直接用 ifrename 改就行了。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 我的kindle是多看系统 他能推送也没用啊
<RainFlying> http://linux.die.net/man/8/ifrename
<imtxc> jyf: 还没回去，就当什么南方宁啊
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ ti: ifrename(8) - Linux man page
<black_angel> 我刚才想干嘛来着
<jyf> imtxc: 我地本系南方宁啊
<black_angel> 手机又没话费了
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 谁把 jyf 拉出去ko掉
<imtxc> 咋这么个调调了呢
<jyf> imtxc: 你这个羌戎
<black_angel> 南方宁，啥玩意呀
<imtxc> ……
<RainFlying> 南方宁不就是南宁嘛
<black_angel> 南宁？是哪个器官呀
<jyf> imtxc: 乃的杨姓 搞不好就是羌人 或者氐人
<jyf> imtxc: 南北朝时期有 氐帅杨难当
<imtxc> jyf: 我们祖上搬过好几次家好伐
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 丢包严重 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453244 网络极不稳定，打开网站速度很慢，或者干脆就打不开，ping了一下，如下: [realrealjerry@realrealjerry ~]$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.435 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64
<^k^> ─> time=0.433 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=0.427 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.422 ms ^C -- …
<jyf> imtxc: 对啊 都是西北那一代迁移来迁移去 偶尔也窜去四川
<RainFlying> 我祖上好像是山东的一个小国的。
<black_angel> 下一辆车要换自动档的才行了，手动档的不够舒适
<imtxc> black_angel: 然后呢
<jyf> 你型啥？
<jyf> 姓
<jyf> black_angel: 自行车还有自动挡的？ 牛掰
<black_angel> imtxc: 然后……
<imtxc> jyf: 丫不能学狄仁杰啊
<black_angel> jyf: 全球限量版
<imtxc> jyf: “你叫什么”， “我叫买卖提”， “你是新疆人！我说的对么！” 这么个路子。。。
<RainFlying> http://baike.baidu.com/view/781047.htm?noadapt=1   我祖上
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 沈国_百度百科
<jyf> imtxc: 是的
<black_angel> lucky__: 既然回来了就先给老夫上壶好茶
<lucky__> black_angel: 那要看你有多老了
<jyf> 仇池，在今甘肃、四川、陕西三省的交汇处，因“地方百顷，因以百顷为号 imtxc_away 仇池公就是姓杨的了
<black_angel> lucky__: 说话的时候可以先平身
<lucky__> black_angel: 想让我平身 你要先净身
<black_angel> lucky__: 我已经说了，妹子走啦
<lucky__> black_angel: 我已经说了正是陛下
<black_angel> lucky__: 我已经说了可以平身了嘛
<lucky__> black_angel: 你这是要多无聊呢
<black_angel> lucky__: 睡觉
<lucky__> black_angel: 不喝茶啦？
<black_angel> lucky__: 茶你先泡着
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 丢包严重 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453242 网络极不稳定，打开网站速度很慢，或者干脆就打不开，ping了一下，如下: [realrealjerry@realrealjerry ~]$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.435 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64
<^k^> ─> time=0.433 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=0.427 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.422 ms ^C -- …
<jusss> onlylove: roylez, http://imagebin.org/280811
<lucky__> black_angel: 你这个奴婢
 * black_angel 让 lucky__ 一直在床边站着，侍候睡觉
 * jyf 敢问撸在何方
<palomino|working> 撸在脚下?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 丢包严重 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453246 网络很不稳定，丢包严重，ping了一下 [realrealjerry@realrealjerry ~]$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.435 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=0.433 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_se
<^k^> ─> q=10 ttl=64 time=0.427 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.422 ms ^C --- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics --- 11 packets tran …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 丢包严重 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453247 网络很不稳定，丢包严重，ping了一下 [realrealjerry@realrealjerry ~]$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.435 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=0.433 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_se
<^k^> ─> q=10 ttl=64 time=0.427 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.422 ms ^C --- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics --- 11 packets tran …
<jyf> palomino|working: 乃一定练过瑜伽
<RainFlying> palomino|working: 撸在脚下？那不是撸完还得拖地？
<jyf> RainFlying: 呵呵
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 丢包严重 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453246 网络很不稳定，丢包严重，ping了一下 [realrealjerry@realrealjerry ~]$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.435 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=0.433 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_se
<^k^> ─> q=10 ttl=64 time=0.427 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.422 ms ^C --- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics --- 11 packets tran …
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<RainFlying> 最新的 Textual 居然能用 Keychain 了。。
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.m2minfo.com/?p=578
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 互联网创业族谱 | M2M
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 丢包严重 求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453246 网络很不稳定，丢包严重，ping了一下 [realrealjerry@realrealjerry ~]$ ping 192.168.0.1 PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.435 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=0.433 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_se
<^k^> ─> q=10 ttl=64 time=0.427 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.422 ms ^C --- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics --- 11 packets tran …
<jusss> iMadper: 还记得我前段时间问你的的播放电影画面横纹问题吗？guess what,我更新了下系统，看电影没横纹了！！！
<iMadper> jusss: 哦.
<jusss> iMadper: 因为更新了系统，我的nv独显也不能用了。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 安装nv驱动时是3.09好像现在直接成3.12了貌似
<jusss> iMadper: 3.12.2-1-ARCH
<iMadper> jusss: http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges#head-31bff794a3797803524052739c7f2d3d8a85fdb1
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: LinuxChanges - Linux Kernel Newbies
<jusss> iMadper: 7月份装的，然后昨天晚上才更新一次。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 看dual GPU那章
<jusss> iMadper: 4个月没更新，更新没死机，呵呵
<jusss> iMadper: 你每天都更新吗？
<iMadper> jusss: .
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<iMadper> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/9397ed2595dcc63.jpg
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu 12.04 64bit,安装WPS. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453248 安装很简单,装32库,然后apkg -i *.deb, 装的时候卡死了10几秒,过会就好了. 装windows字体,兼容真好啊,也没有遇到异常. 利马把libreoffice删了. 基本不担心兼容问题了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 gooker — 2013-12-06 13:47
<RainFlying> WPS 使用有授权上的限制，比如你现在人在北美，你就不能使用 WPS。
<onlylove> suse升级死掉了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 233
<happyaron> onlylove: 恭喜啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 吐核了？
<jusss> iMadper: 你说我还安装nv官驱不？
<iMadper> jusss: 随你, 我没用过, 不知道.
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那啥，安装openssl-devel的时候依赖关系把zilb搞挂了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 然后进template环境了
<jusss> iMadper: 如果不安装的话，那个独显会一直吃油耗电？
<RainFlying> onlylove: Orz  这都能搞挂？你不会自己编译的吧？
<RainFlying> zypper ?
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不是
<onlylove> RainFlying: zypper
<iMadper> jusss: 我不知道. 没用过
<jusss> palomino|working: 不安装nv驱动，会怎么杨？
<palomino|working> 嗯?_?
<palomino|working> 不安装就用开源那个凑合吧
<jusss> palomino|working: 那个nv独显会一直工作?
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己powertop去看呀
<palomino|working> 不过我每次都装驱动的
<palomino|working> no idea julianwa
<palomino|working> no idea juss
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 今天手残了
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己有设备, 还来问我这没设备的
<palomino|working> 请原谅我 jusss, julianwa
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> s/手/蹄子/
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 我可不是他。。。我又不是sa...
<palomino|working> T_T
<palomino|working> 总之，请原谅我
<palomino|working> 开会去...
<julianwa> lol
<RainFlying> 真蛋疼，用 Windows 不是挺好的嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你以为啊，这边就要SLES
<jusss> onlylove: 如果不装nv驱动会怎么杨？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jyf> onlylove: 你在vmvare做啥？
<jusss> 。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 目前帮QE干活，在compile hadoop
<jusss> 谁能告诉我，不装nv驱动会怎么样亚
<jyf> onlylove: 这个算什么类型？
<onlylove> jyf: 他们叫我干啥我干啥，只要能干的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我说装 nVidia 驱动的哥们。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你不用管他，他整天闲的发慌
<onlylove> RainFlying: 前几天折腾编译器，后来是VLC，今天改显卡了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我们的 SELS 是历史遗留问题，现在准备换 CentOS。 但是其实 CentOS 也是非常蛋疼的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我们的CENTOS就要被换SLES了
<RainFlying> 我在朗和工作的时候，我们的所有服务器都被我们换成了 Debian。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没问题么？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 比方说oracle这样的
<RainFlying> onlylove: https://wiki.debian.org/DataBase/Oracle
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ ti: DataBase/Oracle - Debian Wiki
<RainFlying> onlylove: 其实我们大部分都是用 MySQL
<onlylove> RainFlying: 有没有不蛋疼的发行版
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我们租自己的项目都用 PostgreSQL 的。
<RainFlying> onlylove: Debian， Gentoo 除了编译比较蛋疼外其余不蛋疼。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 老大救救我家SLES吧……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不会 SLES 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我擦，解压adobe的flashplayer怎么直接解压到/usr/share下去了，不是在当前文件下马
<onlylove> jusss: 你用什么解压的，管我啥事情
<jusss> onlylove: tar -xzvf xx.tar.gz
<onlylove> jusss: 那就是当前目录啊
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么显示解压到了/usr/share /usr/lib一堆东西
<onlylove> jusss: 自己PWD
<onlylove> jusss: 他就是有那么一堆目录结构而已
<jusss> onlylove: 可是当前没它解压出来的目录亚
<jusss> onlylove: 这个是最关键的，解压后当前目录没多出东西
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说folder是flash，然后下面有etc usr lib等一堆目录
<jusss> onlylove: 他会不会用绝对路径压的包？
<jusss> onlylove: 那不傻x了
<onlylove> jusss: 你找ADOBE那二货去
<jusss> onlylove: 你要不要下个最新的flashplayer
<onlylove> jusss: 我用不到那个
<jusss> onlylove: 用绝对路径压包把vmlinuz替换了，呵呵
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你现在是 rpm 和 zypper 命令都挂了？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 提示共享库找不到？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不是，rpm应该好用，zypper提示找不到zlib
<onlylove> RainFlying: 反正虚拟机，重新克隆一个
<RainFlying> onlylove: ldd /usr/bin/zypper ?
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不知道……我目前着急编译hadoop，没时间管他，坏了就重新克隆一个
<RainFlying> onlylove: 应该是你做了奇怪的事情，把 zypper 依赖的 zlib 库文件弄没了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 是的，我要装openssl-devel，和我说，版本不对，让我选择咋办，我让他降级，然后就没然后了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 233
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我懒得做奇怪的事情
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你刚才做的就是奇怪的事情啊。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 编译hadoop需要openssl-devel，你说我是装还是不装
<happyaron> onlylove: rpm 系的在这方面绝对吐血
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你以为我愿意？
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 别动系统里的，全自己编译吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 正路如此啊
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> onlylove: 不开玩笑
<jusss> onlylove: 从adobe那解压出来个kcm_adobe_flash_player.so,这个用改名字不
<vipzrx> 设置了samba  配置共享文件的权限 sudo chown -R nobody:nogroup ~/share/share_samba/  touch: cannot touch `123': Permission denied  新建文件，会报错
<onlylove> happyaron: 我如果不降级，不考虑依赖硬装，会咋样
<iMadper> Installed:
<iMadper>   openssl-devel.x86_64 1:1.0.1e-23.el7  Complete!      一分钟之前试了一下, 没问题.
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^
<onlylove> iMadper: 我这个SLES很久没update了
<vipzrx> 在windows下可以访问这个共享，也能新建文件夹
<iMadper> lpy: s是傻的意思吗?
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> iMadper: 但是他需求不一样嘛
<lpy> iMadper: 手滑。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 从adobe那解压出来的kcm_adobe_flash_player.so用改名字吗？这次下的包竟然没readme
<gfrog> hamo|afk: 竟然没来？
<lpy> iMadper:  风雷好慢的！
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙大拿好
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉大拿好
<iMadper> lpy: 比百通快
<happyaron> onlylove: 可能过，可能悲剧，只能试试看了
<iMadper> happyaron: 他需求啥?
<RainFlying> 我的原则就是，如果要装 A 软件，如果包管理器提示我要降级某个包，那么再见，一般这种情况下包管理器会给出别的解决方案啊，比如升级一堆的包。反正升上去再想降级的需求，直接踢到月球去。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是为了跟aron说, 不一定是rpm的问题.
<lpy> 。。。那百通不就买个东西要等一个月。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 一个多月
<onlylove> RainFlying: http://imagebin.org/280821
<iMadper> 求解: 2和3有啥区别????
<iMadper> 我是近视, 但我不是文盲...
<onlylove> RainFlying: zypper删掉的，让你用zypper ps看的那些，怎么起来
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^
<jusss> RainFlying: 我装irssi时，pacman提示我压降级某个包
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，地图炮而已
<RainFlying> onlylove: 这个时候应该更新一下 Package Cache 吧，我猜应该会有一个更新版本的 openssl-devel
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<iMadper> jusss: arch经常有依赖问题.
<onlylove> RainFlying: 今天上午update死了一个虚拟机了
<iMadper> jusss: 自己修改一下pkgfile就行了
<happyaron> onlylove: update 死虚拟机完全不担心……
<happyaron> onlylove: 删了重来就好了……
<RainFlying> / 以前 SuSE 在欧洲用得比较多，现在都没什么人用了，趁早扔了吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 等着你说服vmware扔了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 卧槽， VMWare 不是用大便的吗？
<lpy> iMadper: 接受不能
<iMadper> lpy: ??
<lpy> iMadper: 一个多月。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 那你不用sf?!
<lpy> iMadper:  顺风很快？
<iMadper> lpy: 有可能.
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: 买的啥?
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你搞毛线，我大VMWARE怎么可能用社区发行版，最起码也得是山寨企业版CENTOS
<lpy> iMadper: Clip+  owo 跟你说过
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 忘了, 记性不好
<lpy> ...
<iMadper> lpy: 解离性失忆症
<lpy> ....
<mao> 我想问一下，咱们日常用的银行卡，可以给维基百科捐款吗 ？？？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我有朋友以前在 Mozy 团队的，后来部门调整到 EMC 去了，他说都是用 Debian 来着的。。
<RainFlying> lpy: 顺丰有自己的飞机，能空运的会比较快送到各地。
<RainFlying> mao: 不一定能，不过你可以捐给我嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: hadoop表示centos和sles
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我在朗和的时候都是在 Debian 上跑 Hadoop 的。。
<iMadper> mao: 我比维基百科还缺钱...
<mao> RainFlying,  呵呵，你要是维基百科的参与人之一，我就捐给你。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 而且esxi不支持用debian做hostos只能做guest os
<RainFlying> mao: 我参与修改喂鸡百科的内容可以不。
<jusss> iMadper: 下的这个包为什么是在/kde4/..下的，解压出来的目录在kde4这个目录下
<iMadper> jusss: 别问我, 不知道什么叫kde4
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是用root解压的？
<iMadper> jusss: 去问level 高的人去. 比如 jyf 之类的
<RainFlying> onlylove: ESXi 的那个 supervisor 没啥特殊吧，只是一个 mini 版本的系统，不需要用到很复杂的东西。
<onlylove> jusss: 普通用户对根没有写权限
<RainFlying> onlylove: ACL
<onlylove> RainFlying: 就是不能用debian ,可以用的都是rh的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我以前设置我自己的普通用户对整个系统的文件都有直接的写权限。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 那个不是 RH 的系统，是基于 RH 系统修改的一个 Hypervisor，跟通用系统不太一样。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我是说需求上。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 要求就是小并且稳定，功能什么的能割的都割了。
<jyf> iMadper: 我不用kde这种又有cpp 又有qt的东西 这两者都是我讨厌的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 另外，之前在朗和的时候，我们有用 ESXi 的，用着真心蛋疼。
<jyf> RainFlying: 可以考虑用飞艇运 这样山区都可以到
 * jiero 听到鸡叫了。。。某人杀鸡了。。。
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 不过Q&A解决不了的, 一般都是交给devel直接跟客户交互.... 所以我不会, 就得找你了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我还打算弄个vsphere认证忽悠人呢
<jyf> iMadper: 你找错部门了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我更喜欢 kvm
<RainFlying> onlylove: 刚好 VMWare 的话，我问你几个 Zimbra 的问题。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 搞啥……我只是用zimbra收信
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还是web收
<jyf> RainFlying: zerovm关注不
<jiero> mao: 给 输入法捐款，每输入十万字给1元人民币
<jiero> mao: 哦。1万字好吧。
<mao> jiero,  什么意思，能说的再详细一点吗？
<jiero> mao: 比如。 https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Donate 我预付了30万字的。
<jiero> mao: 哈哈
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Donate - Fcitx
<jiero> mao: 纯属自己想出钱而已
<RainFlying> jyf: Zerovm 没关注，如果要轻量级的话可以 LXC + BtrFS 嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不过linux系统管理技术手册的作者似乎对suse的启动脚本比较赞赏，觉得debian和rh的都很混乱
<RainFlying> onlylove: Zimbra 的 CalDav 和 CardDav 怎么配置都不成功。
<ipython__3> >>> print("1\r2\r")
<ipython__3> 2
<ipython__3> python33求助~~~~
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我不管zimbra服务器啊……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我也不管 Zimbra 服务器啊。
<jiero> mao: 想捐钱是吧。都找不到地方可以捐。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我拿着zimbra当outlook用
<jiero> mao: 给我吧。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> RainFlying: 创建几个规则就完事了
<mao> jiero,  呵呵，你真逗。
<jusss> iMadper: /me lag :191
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我要用 iCal，AddressBook
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那是啥
<onlylove> RainFlying: 苹果？
<jiero> mao: 就是这样。所谓捐钱，都是交换或者希望。
<roylez> jiero: 渣，你不上班了么
<jiero> roylez: 不。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
 * jiero 再抱抱 roylez
<roylez> 你大爷...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> palomino|working: 马儿跑，马儿快吃草
<iMadper> jusss: ????
<jiero> palomino|working: 主席抽你了，快跑
<jiero> mao: 问 mraandtux 它/他/她 知道如何捐赠给 wikimedia
<jiero> mao: 你去 /wikipedia-zh 问吧。
<freeflying> iMadper, 把你那降噪耳机借我试试吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 没问题.
<jiero> freeflying: 你们很近？
<freeflying> iMadper, 都在地球上
<mao> jiero,  好吧， 要是只能信用卡，我也没办法了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 大妈还在呆湾
<iMadper> freeflying: 寄到你公司?
<happyaron> freeflying: 你又在岛国了？
<RainFlying> mao: 我要开一下代捐款业务了。
<iMadper> freeflying: 或者周一乃来自取?
 * adam8157 指著 jiero 說 ：你是壞人!
<RainFlying> freeflying 下海了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 買啥了
<jiero> adam8157: 。我。。。是恶人啊。
<iMadper> adam8157: nothing....
<mao> RainFlying,  你知道你信誉怎么样。。。
<jyf> adam8157: 你是不是被槟郎妹给带娘化了？
<jiero> adam8157: 难不成是某个妹子用了你的帐号？
<jiero> lol
<mao> RainFlying,  谁知道你信誉。。。
 * adam8157 輕輕地拍著 jiero 的頭。
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<mao> adam8157,  你刚刚那怎么搞的，adam8157 輕輕地拍著 jiero 的頭。
<freeflying> iMadper, 寄到我家比较靠谱,我年底前估计没时间去了
 * adam8157 緊緊地抱住了 jiero，讓 jiero 感到無比的深情。
<freeflying> happyaron, 北京啊
<onlylove> 总算能顺利编译了
<adam8157> mao: alias
<iMadper> freeflying: msg给我地址就好.
<freeflying> gfrog, http://blog.codingnow.com/2013/11/eo.html#more
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 云风的 BLOG: 虚惊一场
<adam8157> iMadper: 買了啥了啊
<RainFlying> mao: 显然应该是问代捐款的客户的信誉怎样的，如果真要搞代捐款的话，不知道对方信誉怎样谁敢捐啊，捐了之后对方不给钱那就真是名和财两失了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥都没买....
<happyaron> freeflying: 不去岛国了？
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是刚回来？
<mao> alias
<freeflying> happyaron, 上周就回来了啊
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈变态——改变状态了。
<RainFlying> freeflying gfrog 云风这次真是 2 了。
 * adam8157 順手拿起一把木槌，把 jiero 的大頭就當木魚一樣給他.. 扣扣扣 ) ) ) ) ) ) ) 哇>！還有回音！真不素普通的『空』
<ipython__3> 有用python的吗?我遇到大问题了.  a="""1\r2\r""" print(a) 居然得到2. 而不是1 2
<happyaron> freeflying: o
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<iMadper> ipython__3: ....
<freeflying> RainFlying, 这个云风是谁啊
<iMadper> ipython__3: 刚有人告诉我, \r的意思是把光标移到行首
<roylez> ipython__3: 你又不是在苹果机下运行
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋在对岸怎么样
<iMadper> ipython__3: 所以, \r会导致2覆盖1
<roylez> ipython__3: 苹果机的换行是 \r，windows是\r\n，Linux是\n
<RainFlying> freeflying: 本科的时候写了个游戏引擎，后来被丁磊挖走了，在网易搞了多年引擎，后来所在的工作室解散，基本上人都被辞退，云风到别的部门，后来云风也跳槽了。
<ipython__3> roylez: 了解.谢谢.
<iMadper> roylez: ... \n在苹果机下面就是cr, 在windows下面就是crlf, 在linux下就是lf
<iMadper> roylez: 乃的概念错了.
<roylez> iMadper: 劳资错这么多年照样过的好好的
<freeflying> RainFlying, 你门清啊
 * adam8157 把 roylez 捉起來，拿出一根狼牙棒，對著 roylez 的 (_x_) 就給他ㄨ進去...唉呀！忘了baby oil...算了 ^__^ 下次補雙份好了...
<adam8157> freeflying: 這邊真好, 不想回去了
<iMadper> roylez: 你说的没错, 但不是解释 ipython__3 的这个问题的
<ipython__3> roylez: 是word里的. 所以很麻烦.
<freeflying> adam8157, 都啥地方好啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你基的不行了
<jyf> freeflying: 你居然不知道云风
<freeflying> jyf, 为啥我要知道呢
<roylez> jyf: 他知道苍井空
<adam8157> freeflying: 氣候好, 秩序好, 人與人之間很友善
<jyf> freeflying: 我只是没想到而已
<adam8157> jyf: 我知道雲風只是因爲lua
<freeflying> adam8157, 气候好扯点吧
<roylez> adam8157: 废话，能跟解放区比么？
<freeflying> jyf, 我井底之蛙, 知道的其实很少的
<adam8157> freeflying: 正穿短袖呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 你夏天去试试
<roylez> adam8157: 解放区现在魔都在实验黑暗天幕
<adam8157> freeflying: 可能會悶熱些 夏天
<iMadper> roylez: >>> print("11\r2\n")  你试试看, 输出是不是21,  cc ipython__3
<ipython__3> iMadper: 安全一点还是print("%r" % a)
<freeflying> adam8157, 要 论气候,那必然是南加州啊
 * jiero 好冷。
 * jiero 需要空调
<roylez> iMadper:关我啥事，我用ruby了
<iMadper> ipython__3: 你期待\r有什么效果?
<iMadper> roylez: ruby也一样
<freeflying> jiero, 你河北也没暖气了?
<roylez> iMadper: 就是不理你，气死你
<freeflying> roylez, 中介又忽悠我说雅思考到8分能加20分
<jiero> freeflying: 。山东啊。
<adam8157> 8分.....
<freeflying> roylez, 准备去新东方报雅思去了
<jiero> freeflying: 暖气比较贵。
<iMadper> roylez: 我不生气, 很多人都不能正视自己的错误, 你不是我遇到的第一个这样的人~ :-)   (我也是这样的)
<roylez> freeflying: 我雅思今年考了3次都没考到4个7
<jiero> freeflying: 当然能。
<RainFlying> \r 是 Carriage Return。 Carriage Return 的作用是让光标回到行首。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你不是吧。
 * adam8157 為 roylez 起立鼓掌!!
<freeflying> roylez, 你比较矬的, 地球人都知道 lol
<jiero> roylez: 每次都突击
<iMadper> RainFlying: +1
<roylez> freeflying: 没事，已经提交申请了，够了
<roylez> freeflying: 哥这辈子都不需要4个7。鄙视需要4个8的卢瑟
<jiero> roylez: 话说，你不是提交申请很多年了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 重提了
<roylez> jiero: 以前那个176不知道优先级到什么坑里了
<freeflying> roylez, 啧啧, 不卢瑟去啥土澳啊
<RainFlying> freeflying 澳大利亚？
<ipython__3> iMadper: 谢谢.知道怎么回事了...
<adam8157> roylez: 等你年齡分不夠就需要7了
<iMadper> ipython__3: :-)
<freeflying> roylez, 高帅富还不在国内呆着
<freeflying> RainFlying, 是啊
<RainFlying> Mac 下换行也是 \n 吧。
 * adam8157 求transfer到臺北
<RainFlying> freeflying: 雅思 4 个 8 是有 20 分加分。
<roylez> freeflying: 快了快了，快滚蛋了
<jiero> adam8157: 找同乡团帮忙。
<jiero> adam8157: 找在台湾的山东同乡团
<adam8157> ...
<RainFlying> 澳大利亚年龄分最高的是 28 - 32，超过的话分数就要低一些了。
<RainFlying> adam8157: 台湾接受全球任何华人加入中华民国，除了中国。
<jiero> adam8157: 你真的是 阿当啊。我还以为换人了
<jyf> adam8157: 我发现他还玩过forth
<jyf> adam8157: 你为何会关注lua?
<jyf> adam8157: 难道是你要转投netbsd阵营了？
<adam8157> jyf: 我就是了解下
<jyf> RainFlying: 因为全球其他地方华人加起来都没大陆人多啊
<adam8157> RainFlying: 可以的, 結婚之類
<jyf> adam8157: 嘿嘿 在这么多同事面前 不好承认吧
<RainFlying> jyf: 台湾现在不敢明着跟这边对着干。
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫直接transfer土澳18摸?
<RainFlying> adam8157: 我说的是单个人不通过婚姻。
<adam8157> jyf: 我了解lua是很久前了, 嵌入式用
<RainFlying> freeflying roylez 求 Transfer 到袋鼠国。
<imtxc> test
<jyf> RainFlying: 谈不上 只是有现实考虑而已
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:10 
<jiero> jyf: 1/3有了吧。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当
<jyf> adam8157: 有多久？
<freeflying> RainFlying, 找 roylez
<RainFlying> roylez 不会是 Roy Li 吧？
<adam8157> jyf: 三年?
 * adam8157 狠狠的咬了 imtxc 一口，把他咬的哇哇大叫...真爽 真爽
 * imtxc 咬
<imtxc> ？
 * roylez 看片去了
<iMadper> .....
<RainFlying> 如果要加入中华民国的话，基本上 20 万大洋差不多就够了。
<adam8157> RainFlying: 49年前出生的也可以
<adam8157> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃今天不太正常...
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 被盗号了
<adam8157> iMadper: 偷了臺灣同事的alias, 拿來玩玩而已
<jyf> adam8157: 那难道是要玩openwrt?
<adam8157> RainFlying: 確定? 那我要加入
 * jusss Roy Moss Jen 昨晚刚看完最后一季
<freeflying> RainFlying, nani>
<adam8157> jyf: 沒, 純只是了解下
<imtxc> 周末了啊
<jyf> 我08年买了本programming in lua的黄皮书来看学起来的
<freeflying> RainFlying, 20w就够?
<jiero> adam8157: 你太正常了，变成猿人了
<imtxc> 晚上可以看看《无人区》
<freeflying> RainFlying, 咋整
<imtxc> iMadper: hdgg 上有得下没有
<RainFlying> adam8157: 先移民到东南亚的小国，比如说越南，然后再以海外华人的身份加入台湾。
<jiero> freeflying: 不过变弯弯人了。
<adam8157> jyf: 我有第二版的pdf
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<jyf> 我一个前同事 现在用ipad来coding了
<adam8157> RainFlying: ...
<RainFlying> adam8157: 不过台湾现在工资好像比魔都还低啊。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 无人区
<jyf> adam8157: 我是实体书 pdf谁会没有
<RainFlying> adam8157: 现在我朝法院有判过入籍无效的。
<iMadper> imtxc: 解禁了?
<RainFlying> adam8157: 已经放弃兲朝国籍加入一个小国家的国籍，然后兲朝直接判你入籍无效，你还是兲朝人。
<imtxc> iMadper: 都公映两天了啊
<freeflying> RainFlying, 直接去台湾,还管啥天朝啊
<jyf> 我也打算入个andriod平板来折腾coding
<adam8157> RainFlying: 爲啥還是啊
<RainFlying> jyf: 我会说我当时给 Nexus 10 插上键盘鼠标移动硬盘用么。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 下映之后两周.
<freeflying> imtxc, 你真不要我的表啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 不要啊
<imtxc> iMadper: o
<RainFlying> adam8157: 兲朝判你入籍无效啊，搞你的时候小国家保不了你。
<jyf> RainFlying: 中华人民共和国不承认双重国籍  你只要拿到其他国家的国籍 就自动放弃了
<jyf> RainFlying: 然后呢？
<adam8157> RainFlying: 入籍無效? 還有這種事?
<RainFlying> jyf: 人家认为你入籍无效，你没有拿到别的国家的国籍，你还是兲朝的国籍，适用兲朝的法律。
<jyf> RainFlying: 只要其他国家承认就好 你不用理天朝法院
<freeflying> 尼玛我现在装修的活都能干了
 * adam8157 今天中午吃了一道青菜 名字叫"大陸妹"
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<RainFlying> jyf: 兲朝搞你的时候，小国家承认也没用啊。
<freeflying> 刚刚把橱柜上的门个改了
<iMadper> s/道青菜/个服务/
<jiero> freeflying: 话说，见过不少变弯弯人的福建人。
<jiero> imtxc: 没有人把连续剧合集成20小时视频么
<imtxc> hamo|afk: cmpay会撸出血不
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jyf> RainFlying: 你把小国家当跳板嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 到底把到台妹没有啊
<RainFlying> 双重国籍的事情，比如日本也是规定不能双国籍，但是还有一堆人日本 + 枫叶国双国籍。
 * iMadper 我觉得李老板去了呆湾之后, 整个人都不正常了....
<jiero> adam8157: 大妈你还好啊。
<freeflying> iMadper, lol
<jiero> adam8157: 说错了，你还好吧。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 你发现了嘛?
<imtxc> freeflying: 主要是我都放弃跑步了，身材差，不好意思去跑。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 跑跑就好了
<freeflying> imtxc, 想想我之前是90kg的身材
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在呢
<RainFlying> 我有准备申澳大利亚 189/19x 的，但是雅思目前还没考，而且不久年龄就要没有优势了。
<RainFlying> 加上技术又一塌糊涂。
<freeflying> imtxc, 78左右了
<imtxc> freeflying: 厉害
<RainFlying> 我 8 月跳槽的时候投了 18 摸 的Infrastructure 的什么职位，然后被鄙视了。
<freeflying> RainFlying, lol, 你基本跟我一样
<palomino|working> O_O! freeflying
<RainFlying> 投了之后啥动静都没有。
<palomino|working> 效果不错啊侯总 freeflying
<jyf> RainFlying: 你的nexus 10能装android 4.4否
<adam8157> http://www.zhihu.com/question/19686524
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 大陆居民可以如何移民台湾？ - 知乎
<freeflying> palomino|working, 做好的时候是75
<freeflying> palomino|working, 我的目标是到70
<jyf> RainFlying: 年龄没优势就结婚 让老婆给自己加分
<palomino|working> 加油啊 freeflying
<jyf> roylez: 我就靠你了 等你去了白奥 别忘了雇佣我
<RainFlying> jyf: 为什么不能？ CM11
<jyf> RainFlying: 我只你有没有
<RainFlying> jyf: 加上了也不太行啊，我没学位。
<freeflying> jyf, 到时你只需贡献菊花就好
<jyf> RainFlying: 你有学位也没毛用 人家又不承认
<jyf> freeflying: 可以 如果主席喜欢的话
<RainFlying> jyf: 我记得是有影响的。
 * adam8157 從天上召來一道閃電把 roylez 化為一堆灰燼。
<jyf> RainFlying: 反正我只知道他们不承认
<jyf> 我有个同事老想叫我去读书
<jyf> 恶可惜我没钱
<adam8157> jyf: 去哪讀書
<RainFlying> jyf: 是不承认的，但是我没记错的话，在海外如果有过学士以上学位的话是有加分的。
<jyf> adam8157: 他说可以跟他去纽约州一个大学 他说他是拿全额奖学金的
<jyf> 是个计算机科学的
<imtxc> adam8157 是不是遇到了什么事情，然后整个人都不好了
<jyf> 不过他本来家里有钱 没拿到也没关系
<RainFlying> jyf: 枫叶国读一年，然后毕业找工作，通过啥流程好像就能拿到 PR 了。
<jyf> 我要是没拿到 就吐血了
<jyf> adam8157: 罗彻斯特
<jyf> RainFlying: 貌似没这么容易
<RainFlying> jyf: 目前好像还是这样的，我有朋友在多伦多，他说好像毕业找到工作，然后之后直接到手。
<RainFlying> jyf: 工作一年。
<RainFlying> jyf: 如果直接过去工作的话基本上可能性比较小，据说枫叶国不承认海外工作经历。
<jyf> RainFlying: 找人在那边雇佣你呗
<jyf> 我可以考虑去农场 本来就对这有兴趣
<RainFlying> jyf: 你不是 PR 为什么雇佣你？
<jyf> RainFlying: 劳务输出啊 降价就是了
<jiero> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 是本人么？
<jiero> http://www.businessinsider.com/this-guy-has-only-slept-45-hours-per-day-for-two-years-2013-11
<jiero> 这个世界很疯狂，看起来标题是每天睡 45 小时。
<jiero> 哈哈
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ This Guy Has Only Slept 4.5 Hours Per Day For Two Years - Business Insider
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 13.10 安装mathematica不能运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453252 刚从12.04升级到13.10，原来的mathematica8.0不能用了，启动程序时直接卡住，什么都动不了，只能强制关机。现在重新安装了mathematica8.0,启动程序时系统自动注销了。。。。求祝。。 ps:13.10真心感觉不太好用。。ibus的设置也没有12.04好。。
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-12-06 15:27
<adam8157> jiero: ç´°
<freeflying> iMadper,   你晚上到家能发就给我发了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 晚上他们还来取件吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: 得明天了吧?
<freeflying> iMadper, 周日搞不好又要出差了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只能打电话问问, 不保证
<RainFlying> 我 2008 年的时候一周谁 20 小时左右。
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 今晚我去sf的摊位送过去吧
 * iMadper go to lab
<freeflying> iMadper, 谢了
<iMadper> freeflying: :-)
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛时候回来啊？ 球带台妹
<adam8157> gfrog: 周一回 周二上班
<RainFlying> 我的口罩刚被行政的同事借走当道具了，orz
<adam8157> RainFlying: 口罩也可以借?
<RainFlying> adam8157: 借去玩一下。。。
<RainFlying> adam8157: 球带台湾的护肤品。
<adam8157> RainFlying: 扮護士 cosplay?
<adam8157> RainFlying: 帶到是沒問題
<RainFlying> adam8157: 我的口罩戴上去不太像护士的。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 你还回来的呀???
<RainFlying> adam8157: https://clbin.com/RM3XLI.jpg
<RainFlying> adam8157: 这样的。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以为你偷渡过去, 不回来了
<RainFlying> 出差真美啊，我工作三年多了，到现在还没出差过呢
<jyf> RainFlying: 借去戴么
<adam8157> 我工作四年多了 第一次
<RainFlying> jyf: 据说是拍个照
<RainFlying> 亚当叔带化妆品真的萌大奶？
<iMadper> adam8157: 上次不是你去伤害了?
<iMadper> 上海
<iMadper> ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 也是
<jyf> adam8157: 你看 有的东西你不介意 有的人可是记在心里的 cc iMadper 羡慕嫉妒恨
<iMadper> jyf: 胡说
<RainFlying> jyf: 他们在一起了？
<adam8157> jyf: 上海也就是前幾天啊, 也是工作四年多
<jyf> iMadper: 哈哈 踩到你了
<iMadper> jyf: 你知道个屁
<iMadper> jyf: 上海/呆湾, 我没兴趣. 我想要的是remote, 这才是我羡慕adam的工作的地方
<jyf> iMadper: 是的 我知道个屁
<jyf> iMadper: 阿蛋是个屁remote
<jyf> 还是呆在帝都城里为人民服雾
 * adam8157 拿著蠟燭和皮鞭打量著每個人
<adam8157> iMadper: 我只能在北京remote
<jyf> adam8157: 有时间还是来哥那坐坐吧
<adam8157> jyf: 哪裏
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 那我也羡慕, 就不用每天挤地铁了
<jyf> adam8157: 黄山啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 我現在也不擠地鐵啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 对我来说
<gfrog> adam8157: 显示器就位了，下周带键盘来，咩哈哈
 * adam8157 發出嘖嘖的聲音。
<gfrog> adam8157: 带打儿台妹回来
<jyf> 回去以后就享受不到福利地铁了
<jyf> 整个节奏要慢下来了
 * adam8157 無奈地聳聳肩.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你remote个毛线。在通州remote嘛？
<adam8157> jyf: ...
<RainFlying> 我现在显示器和键盘在上海，主机在杭州。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 不想每天挤地铁了呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 租房
<gfrog> iMadper: 那就坐公交啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 我就在家remote呀, 不去通州
<gfrog> iMadper: 你家不是通州的啊……
<iMadper> gfrog: 公交估计2.5小时
 * adam8157 為 gfrog 起立鼓掌!!
<iMadper> gfrog: 朝阳
<jyf> iMadper: 去秦皇岛吧 有事情可以坐高铁回来
<adam8157> iMadper: 遼寧朝陽麼?
<gfrog> iMadper: 差不多了。要不你申请去芳草地
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<iMadper> gfrog: 当销售? 我没那水平
<adam8157> iMadper: gss
<iMadper> adam8157: .. ..
<gfrog> iMadper: 继续当你的QE啊，但是在芳草地坐台
<iMadper> adam8157: gss不知道干嘛的...
<iMadper> gfrog: 不行吧?
<freeflying> jyf, 现在风景区里能租到房子住不
<freeflying> jyf, 不过那边冬天冷死人
<gfrog> iMadper: 试试才知道
<iMadper> gfrog: 不用试我就知道不行.
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，去厦门旅游去啊？
<gfrog> iMadper: 不一定呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 不行的
<gfrog> iMadper: 试试嘛。不损失啥的
<iMadper> gfrog: ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 要求不能乱提呀...
<iMadper> gfrog: 会让老大觉得你可能马上就跳
<gfrog> iMadper: 那就跳嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: 别控制。
<iMadper> gfrog: 那也得先找好下家呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 要不我帮你ping qcai？
<iMadper> gfrog: 你随意
<gfrog> iMadper: 还是ping ccun？
<iMadper> gfrog: 随你
<gfrog> iMadper: 还是ping ccui？
<iMadper> gfrog: ccun吧
 * gfrog 忘记RH的命名规则了，把ccui拼成了ccun
<gfrog> iMadper: 啧啧
<iMadper> 春 ==> chun
<freeflying> gfrog, 没时间啊
<jyf> freeflying: 不是的 山里面冬天不冷
<jyf> freeflying: 你有空可以去看看 我有亲戚就住在黄山脚下的群山里
<jyf> 现在都通公路了 从我们那10几分钟就到了
<RainFlying> 看山里是哪里，是山谷还是山顶。
<jyf> 当然不是山顶了
<jyf> 山太高了 夏天还冷呢
<RainFlying> 我老家镇里就是在山顶的，整个镇平均海拔 800+， 夏天盖棉被。
<jyf> 恩 夏天半夜山风吹过来是很冷
<jyf> 倒是我自己家刚好是盆地里 没这破事
<RainFlying> 不过虽然镇里是在山上，我们村在山谷里的。
<freeflying> jyf, 我去过啊
<jyf> freeflying: 你只是去营业场所 当然不一样了
<jyf> 不过你们北方人让暖气惯坏了也是事实
<freeflying> jyf, 我都在屯溪过过几个年
<RainFlying> http://tech.ifeng.com/discovery/geography-pic/detail_2013_12/06/31855853_0.shtml
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 科学家解开木乃伊“食物”的秘密(组图)_科技频道_凤凰网
<RainFlying> http://tech.ifeng.com/discovery/geography-pic/detail_2013_12/06/31853948_0.shtml#p=1
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 日本富士山山顶出现5层“笠云”_科技频道_凤凰网
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊，空气好脏好脏
<black_angel> nyfair: 你丫在哪呀，空气好脏
<nyfair> black_angel: 我丫在200米高空上班
<jyf> freeflying: 我住屯溪 别跟我说这个
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu 如何安装深度软件中心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453253 不知道有没有什么好的教程？ 网上搜到几个现在都不好使了 有没有更好的图文教程？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 thinkfat — 2013-12-06 16:26
<jyf> nyfair: 金毛大厦？
<black_angel> nyfair: 你在200米高空就是 200 / 4 = 50 层？
<RainFlyi_> 为啥刚才网络突然断了。。。
<nyfair> 你们代码写得这么屌，你们父母都知道么？
<jyf> 不知道 我爸上次让我给他恢复硬盘
<RainFlyi_> jyf: 难道是 H 的东西丢了很多？
<jyf> 我给他送到专业厂商那去恢复 花了几k 然后买了个硬盘送他 他还对我不满
<jyf> 说我搞电脑的居然不能修这个
<jyf> 要不是我爸 我都咆哮了
<jyf> RainFlyi_: 他单位的文件全都存那上面
<nyfair> jyf: 我一个旧硬盘快挂了，很多坏道，都集中在尾部柱面。那个硬盘是3碟的，能不能把后面那碟屏蔽掉
<RainFlyi_> nyfair: 可以。
<black_angel> nyfair: 你研究一下
<nyfair> RainFlyi_: 求指教
<nyfair> black_angel: 我要是有钻研精神就不会问了
<RainFlyi_> nyfair: 其实简单点的话，备份数据，然后接着用 fbdisk 自动分一下区，然后凑合着用。
<nyfair> black_angel: 早就去找姑姑度娘了
<jyf> nyfair: 我都花了几k请别人 你猜我会不会这个呢
<RainFlyi_> nyfair: 如果保内的话备份后直接换。
<nyfair> RainFlyi_: 数据已经都备份好了，现在就是个没分区的硬盘
<black_angel> nyfair: 度娘多好
<jyf> 如果有low level的api可以探测坏道 当然可以在文件系统级屏蔽那些磁道了
<nyfair> RainFlyi_: 说这话自然过保了啊
<RainFlyi_> nyfair: 那就找张光盘，引导一下，然后 fbdisk
<jyf> 不过貌似以前的硬盘是硬盘本身可以屏蔽吧
<RainFlyi_> nyfair: 过保的直接扔了。
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<onlylove> nyfair: 快挂了就赶紧换，屏蔽分区只是临时办法
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jyf> 过保了还要什么 直接仍就行了 注意别砸到楼下的人
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> ban它！ ^k^
<RainFlyi_> jyf: 现在也是。SMART 状态了有一个就是备用扇区的数量的，出现坏道直接映射到备用扇区，如果备用扇区用完了，扔了吧。 记得是 C5 ？
<nyfair> onlylove: 都集中在一起不就只坏了一碟么，还有两碟可以用
<^k^> palomino|working: .. .. ..
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是这么简单的……
<roylez> palomino|working: 他不懂马语
<nyfair> onlylove: 那你说说
<black_angel> 你们两个是想被T吧
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<palomino|working> 会被t的只有我吧 black_angel
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只能给你个建议，能换赶紧换
<jyf> RainFlyi_: 那如果不是smart的呢？
<black_angel> palomino|working: 我也觉得
<jyf> RainFlyi_: 我感觉没必要让硬盘管这事
<onlylove> nyfair: 和里面的数据比，硬盘不值钱
<RainFlyi_> jyf: 什么不是 SMART 的？
<roylez> palomino|working: 乖，挺聪明呢
<palomino|working> :-/
<nyfair> onlylove: 里面没数据了
<onlylove> nyfair: 那就不要用了
<RainFlyi_> 卧槽，改名失败了么？
<roylez> palomino|working: 23andme居然歇菜了...
<palomino|working> ?_? roylez
<nyfair> onlylove: 于是我干脆去买个ssd硬盘？
<RainFlyi_> 硬盘的话，有坏道能换就能换，不能换就扔。
<RainFlyi_> nyfair: 顶。我前同事据说有考虑买 1T SSD 存 H 的内容的。
<ashonly> opera原来在魔都也有分部啊
<onlylove> RainsFlying: ……
<roylez> palomino|working: 个人基因测序推测疾病概率的
<palomino|working> 卧槽 RainsFlying
<RainsFlying> 来个人把之前那个我踢了吧。。。都不知道为啥刚才就 freenode 断线了。。。
<onlylove> RainsFlying: 你前同事真有钱
<freeflying> gfrog, 以后得去图书馆工作了
<ashonly> roylez: 被FDA叫停的
<adam8157> 臥槽 RainsFlying
<roylez> RainsFlying: /msg nickserv ghost .....
 * nyfair 也好，买个ssd游戏
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃也要当图书馆管理员了嘛？ lol
<ashonly> nyfair: 我前几天买了个1T的移动硬盘 才400多 何苦死抱着老硬盘不放
<palomino|working> 土豪前同事啊！！
<roylez> nyfair: 逗.腐.渣
<RainsFlying> roylez: 因为我的 Nick 被前一个我占用着。。。
<nyfair> 你妹的，刚买个3t的就坏了个2t的
<adam8157> roylez: fda講23andme不準
<palomino|working> 我的前同事只有做变性的
<RainsFlying> 好像没 pong 到现在掉了。
<roylez> adam8157: 这个理由一点都不充分
<freeflying> gfrog, 家里没法工作了,儿子会一直捣乱
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<roylez> palomino|working: 你的同事的同事有从人变马的
<palomino|working> 想起orc老爷 freeflying
<gfrog> freeflying: 打
<ashonly> 麻雀为何不来了
<ashonly> 还有zhan
<palomino|working> 他儿子最爱拍打电脑，把硬盘全拍坏了，只好全换ssd freeflying
<RainFlying> nyfair: 少存点 H 的东西就不会坏了。
<RainFlying> 我的 1.5T 的绿盘在 10M 速度 BT 的时候我还挪动机箱，也啥问题都没有。。。
 * roylez 继续看片
<freeflying> palomino|working, lol
 * palomino|working 继续看 roylez 
<ashonly> nyfair: 看来你在opera sh
<RainFlying> Opera 在袋鼠国也有分部吧？ 求 Opera 内推！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没啥的，只要机箱里面螺丝拧的够紧，不怕拍的，当然踢就算了
<palomino|working> 但小orc练过摧心掌 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 机箱太薄
<palomino|working> 掌力太浑厚
<onlylove> palomino|working: 像当年联想的机箱，3mm的板，哪像现在
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<palomino|working> 现在1mm的板子机箱都16kg了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 额……没有3,应该至多2……
<palomino|working> 3mm还搬得动么
<iMadper> palomino|working: 3mm...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 反正比那些100多块的机箱厚多了
<iMadper> palomino|working: 乃真有钱...
<palomino|working> 喔。。
<iMadper> palomino|working: 3mm钢板..
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 乃是要做装甲车?~ lol~
<palomino|working> 不是我啊..
<onlylove> iMadper: 装甲车的30不止
<iMadper> palomino|working: 啊? 还有谁这么土豪?
 * palomino|working 指指onlylove
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是3mm做机箱, 太过分了吧????
<palomino|working> 他提3mm的嘛..
<palomino|working> 我担心的是搬不动啊= =
<iMadper> /么
<palomino|working> 现在的整机已经差不多20kg了...
<jyf> iMadper: 不过分
 * iMadper 30mm是不是3厘米? 
<onlylove> iMadper: 记不住了，反正联想刚做电脑那会儿，机箱很沉
<onlylove> iMadper: 是
<jyf> palomino|working: 不如买凱夫拉纤维的
<palomino|working> :o jyf
<iMadper> jyf: 抗震?
<jyf> 感觉破马是机器人 回得太快了
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 怎会
<onlylove> jyf: 破马和他的机器人一起回复你
<palomino|working> .......
<jyf> iMadper: 关键时刻挡子弹啊
<iMadper> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/369877   这么贵的, 都才0.8mm
<jyf> 不过买点nokia也成
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 再特价：Silverstone 银欣 RV01B-W 乌鸦1开窗版 塔式机箱 799元包邮_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<palomino|working> lol jyf
<palomino|working> nokia做外挂式装甲
<iMadper> jyf: moto也在用这东西
<RainFlying> 我的是 NZXT H2 的中塔机箱，现在还丢在上一家公司里。。。
<iMadper> 0.8mm的钢板和整体15KG的重量来看当真是用料十足 <-- 0.8 真心够了.. 15kg... 3毫米的话...
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 不可能是×3的重量，45KG90斤了
<palomino|working> x2总得有了吧
<palomino|working> 30kg也够受的
<jyf> iMadper: 我比较喜欢有纤维感觉的外壳  不喜欢苹果那种光滑跟镜子一样的哦
<jyf> palomino|working: 买giga的brix 2吧
<palomino|working> 想买 jyf
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不锈钢板没那么沉
<onlylove> palomino|working: 乃以为那是铸铁？
<adam8157> roylez: iMadper http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/635a50efgw1eb6s5jxcqqj20gw0d70tp.jpg
<adam8157> 看後面黑板上的單詞
<jyf> palomino|working: 那你户头上得有六位数才行
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> brix2不是只要3/4千么
<iMadper> adam8157: 没抓住笑电... 禁止无证养狗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 单词.
<RainFlying> http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/651/651596_all.shtml  我用这个，只有 0.8 不到
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 忘记无风扇平台幻想 NZXT H2机箱评测_NZXT机箱评测-泡泡网
<iMadper> adam8157: 发现了!
<jyf> adam8157: 禁止无证养狗
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<adam8157> iMadper: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然不share给我
 * adam8157 對著 gfrog 躬身做揖。
 * adam8157 覺得很虧歉 gfrog!
 * iMadper 膜拜李老板的观察能力
 * gfrog 歪着脖子看显示器真累
<jyf> RainFlying: 还是无风扇好
<adam8157> iMadper: 無聊圖來的
<jyf> 那个brix 2要是价格稍微跌一点 我就入了
<RainFlying> jyf: 无风扇散热怎么搞。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我要是看这图, 我就发现不了笑点
<jyf> RainFlying: 你不发热不就行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 办公的话22的显示器真心够大了，再大的就得来回晃脖子了
<jyf> RainFlying: 你手机为毛不需要风扇呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 有提示的
<onlylove> oschina太小气了，才一台dell顶着，动不动就出事
<RainFlying> jyf: 这个机箱声音好像很小的，门关上之后，如果不是角落有个小白灯，都不知道是不是开着机器。
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以我的是21.5
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<jyf> RainFlying: 都是忽悠人的 总有声音 电脑又不是电视机 你人要在边上的
<palomino|working> 我现在用27的 gfrog
<palomino|working> 家里32的 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 土壕
 * adam8157 發出嘖嘖的聲音。
<palomino|working> .... gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球送显示器！
<RainFlying> gfrog: adam8157: 我在朗和的时候好像是 22 寸，后来换成 27 寸。 现在是 23 寸。
<palomino|working> 不足够大写代码很痛苦啊
<RainFlying> jyf: 至少不是半夜的话真的是啥声音都没有。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 多屏啊，俩22的估计比27的还要爽
<jyf> RainFlying: 要搞就搞到机制 花了钱没达到效果 天天都难受
<jyf> s/机制/极致/
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你们光看屏，破马家里的显卡是双泰坦
<palomino|working> 桌子太小摆不开 gfrog
<jyf> onlylove: 他要是tesla的我就服
<RainFlying> jyf: 机制的话 150 万都不够搞。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 架起来
<jyf> RainFlying: 做到你能力范围内的极致
<RainFlying> jyf: 是 nVidia 的那个 Tesla 还是汽车那个？
<palomino|working> 汽车那个买不起- -
<palomino|working> nv的还凑合
<jyf> RainFlying: nv的
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当你玩股票在哪家开的户，怎么个费率
<jyf> nv的几十万那个
<RainFlying> jyf: 这个机箱就是我的能力范围内的极致了，也是我台式机除了显示器之外的最贵的部分。
<jyf> 破马果然土豪
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<jyf> 是tesla 不是tegra
<adam8157> imtxc: 北京市規定了最低爲萬七點五
<palomino|working> k20x不贵 jyf
<palomino|working> 3w多可能 jyf
<adam8157> imtxc: 招商證券
<palomino|working> 也就是4个titan的价格
<jyf> palomino|working: 哪有这么便宜
<jusss> adam8157: 你今天好兴奋
<imtxc> adam8157: 要7.5 的话需要很多资金？
<palomino|working> 你看taobao啊.. jyf
<jyf> palomino|working: 不过还是你土豪
<adam8157> imtxc: 不需要
<jyf> 一般人玩不起
<palomino|working> ...
 * adam8157 對著 jusss 露出關愛的眼神! 說: 『 乖 jusss, 惜惜! 』
<imtxc> adam8157: 直接去开就能给 7.5？
<jyf> adam8157: 这个费率 比货币基金的收益还高 那些炒这个的去哪里交易？
<adam8157> imtxc: 能
<jyf> 开会去
<imtxc> adam8157: 还是得有啥路子或者忽悠
<palomino|working> 没女朋友可以省下不少钱！
<adam8157> jyf: 這是費率
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有女朋友需要买啥
<palomino|working> 车和房? onlylove
<palomino|working> 还有每年一套苹果产品?
<palomino|working> 外加衣服鞋化妆品..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一套？ipad iphone mbp?
<andfool> 谁有空帮我看看efm
<palomino|working> ipad iphone mbp imac
<gfrog> adam8157: palomino|working http://imagebin.org/280837
<palomino|working> 显示器悬空的?_?
<imtxc> adam8157: 明儿去问问
<imtxc> gfrog: akg?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你用單屏幕好了
<adam8157> imtxc: 明天不是交易日 無法開戶好像
<imtxc> adam8157: 预约嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 本子屏幕专门放聊天窗口啊
<onlylove> 网上纷纷议论要给PM2.5取个中文名。 严肃点叫公雾源，高端点叫京尘，霸气点叫尘疾思汗，乐观点叫尘世美，娱乐点叫尘惯吸，直到那五个字映入我眼帘，才知道中文的强大: 喂人民服雾！！！！
<imtxc> gfrog: 白的那个是啥
<gfrog> palomino|working: 有个支架在后面
<palomino|working> 噢。。那个是支架啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪个？
<imtxc> gfrog: 宝马钥匙旁边
<gfrog> palomino|working: 嗯，不过我乱晃的时候显示器也跟着晃了，哈哈
<palomino|working> :) 你乱晃时
<palomino|working> 乱晃的原因我就不追问了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿……
<jusss> onlylove: 我下午面了一家公司，他们让我装xp
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> jusss: 你去电脑城面试了？
<jusss> 谁知道怎么装xp？
<imtxc> gfrog: 其实我也没认出来那是什么车的钥匙
<jusss> onlylove: 没有，一个通信公司
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定是winxp？
<jusss> onlylove: 做DT路测，软件用xp系统
<jusss> onlylove: 鼎力 Times
<onlylove> jusss: 你不会装xp？
<onlylove> jusss: 那你咋会linux
<jusss> onlylove: 他们说win7的某些驱动有问题，让我装xp
<jusss> onlylove: 我用dd装的linux
<onlylove> jusss: 给你安装媒介不
<jusss> onlylove: 没给
<onlylove> jusss: 给你光盘也好优盘也罢，把机器拉起来装就行
<onlylove> jusss: 没给怎么装
<kenifanying> jusss: +1, 偶用dd 安装xp 加win 7 , xp最讨厌了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我向能不能xp win7 linux三系统
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须的股票在哪里开的户，费率多少
<onlylove> jusss: 能
<jusss> kenifanying: dd能装xp?
<jusss> kenifanying: 我没关注过
<jusss> onlylove: xp需要主分区吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在是P+E
<kenifanying> jusss: dd可以win 7， xp 不行。。。
<jusss> onlylove: linux装在E
<kenifanying> jusss: 现在不帮人安装xp
<jusss> kenifanying: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你算了吧……别闹
<kenifanying> jusss: 要安装的自己买光盘去。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 车钥匙毛线。那是无线路由
<imtxc> gfrog: 3G？
<jusss> onlylove: kenifanying ,那我怎么办？
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，linux的boot需要主分区，其他的都不要，懂了？
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<imtxc> gfrog: 钱包旁边的那个是个无线路由啊？
<imtxc> gfrog: oo
<kenifanying> jusss:  你要用xp ?
<jusss> onlylove: 我会告诉你，我linux装在扩展分区，没装grub2吗
<jusss> kenifanying: 恩
 * liemehoc archlinuxarm的pacman -Syu时候永远显示error: failed retrieving file 'core.db' from mirror.archlinuxarm.org : Resolving timed out after 10521 milliseconds  这是什么情况  extra /community/alarm/aur都可正常同步
<adam8157> onlylove: 所有的分區都不需要是主分區 cc jusss
<kenifanying> jusss: 那简单，virtualbox建个xp， 光盘安装 ，哈哈
<kenifanying> jusss: iso文件挂载安装。。。
<adam8157> onlylove: 因爲linux的不是chainload的 cc jusss
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋不去80+去吃顿晚饭啊
 * iMadper 扩展分区本身需要是主分区...
<adam8157> freeflying: 80+ ?
<jusss> kenifanying: ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 80基层有个餐厅不错啊
<jusss> adam8157: 我可以安装xp，然后用chainload进入win7吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计他说的是逻辑分区
<adam8157> freeflying: 昨天去吃的牛排不錯
<adam8157> jusss: 沒裝過win7
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 对了, boot能是lvm吗? 我经常boot分区不够大... 想扩容...
<jusss> adam8157: 我有次把mbr搞坏了因为efi,用chainload也没进入win7
<freeflying> adam8157, 牛排这玩意你还是留着日后去米帝, 人均100刀这种
<onlylove> adam8157: linux不装主分区真的不要紧？
<jusss> onlylove: 不要紧
<onlylove> iMadper: 目前看boot不能是
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<adam8157> iMadper:  不可以, mbr的大小放不下lvm2模塊
<adam8157> onlylove: 不要緊
 * liemehoc archlinuxarm的pacman -Syu时候永远显示error: failed retrieving file 'core.db' from mirror.archlinuxarm.org : Resolving timed out after 10521 milliseconds  这是什么情况  extra /community/alarm/aur都可正常同步
<onlylove> iMadper: lvm分区都是把boot单独分出来
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<onlylove> adam8157: 我怕起不来
<jusss> adam8157: 你字体都换成繁体了。。。
<RainFlying> 十面霾伏
<iMadper> liemehoc: 换个server呗
<adam8157> onlylove: 安啦 不是鏈式啓動就沒事兒
<jusss> onlylove: 能起来，我现在就是linux全在逻辑分区
<adam8157> jusss: 搜索方便, 過兩天就該回去
<onlylove> jusss: 我遇到过麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在都是用grub2手工启动内核，怕搞mbr把win7又岂不来
<RainFlying> adam8157: MBR 里引导相关的代码最多只有 446 字节。。。后面还有 64 字节的分区表，末尾是 55AA 的结束标记，基本上放不了啥东西。
<adam8157> iMadper: UEFI中可以實現對lvm的支持, 然後就可以都放lvm了 但是目前還沒有實例
<RainFlying> jusss: onlylove: 用 Boot Manager 引导 GRUB
<adam8157> RainFlying: 事實上, mbr到第一個分區中間還有63個扇區的gap可以用來放東西
<RainFlying> adam8157: 不是很多人把 MBR 装在分区的开始的地方么。
<liemehoc> iMadper: 换了所有的server都一样   core同步不成功
<RainFlying> adam8157: 一般说的 MBR 仅仅指第 0 扇区的 512 个字节而已。
<adam8157> RainFlying: 其實都會用啦
<RainFlying> resolving timed out 不是 DNS 解析的问题嘛？
<iMadper> liemehoc: 别的都可以.. 赞...
<iMadper> liemehoc: 自己换成ip吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.. 那就等稳定了, 我也换成lvm
<adam8157> iMadper: 估計不會有廠商會主動支持啊, openbios之類的社區實現倒是有可能
<liemehoc> RainFlying: iMadper  应该不是   ping域名都很正常
<liemehoc> 而且如果是dns问题为啥只有core不成功
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 需求不强烈.
<jusss> RainFlying: 怎么装xp?
<jusss> RainFlying: 我想3系统
<jusss> RainFlying: 已有win7 arch，想再装个xp
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以把linux装在虚拟机里面
<onlylove> jusss: 你装好xp以后用win7修复下引导
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 就这破单位你也看得上
<jusss> onlylove: 只是实习而已
<onlylove> jusss: 明年4月微软都不要xp了
<jusss> onlylove: 实习给2000，感觉很高了
<onlylove> jusss: TI的3K
<freeflying> adam8157, 对了,台北我觉得最值得去的是101楼下的诚品, 24小时的书店
<onlylove> jusss: 还有补助
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃一定要去感受下
<jusss> onlylove: 其实我纠结的是装xp后我的nv独显怎么办
<RainFlying> 我实习都才 1500 呢
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.oschina.net/news/46602/china-prefers-sticking-with-dying-windows-xp-to-upgrading
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 中国希望微软延长 Windows XP 支持 - 开源中国社区
<jusss> onlylove: 我没在北京关键。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说个好消息，没驱动
<jusss> onlylove: 而且也没毕业证
<onlylove> jusss: 所以你自己看着办
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道，装xp后，独显会一直吃油吃电不干活
<RainFlying> 我没毕业证也没学位证
<onlylove> jusss: 不止这么简单
 * jusss 独显不光在linux下是个悲剧，在xp下也是个悲剧，真不明白人们是怎么想的竟然会买有独显的机器
<adam8157> jusss: 遊戲
<jusss> adam8157: 普通游戏用核心显卡就够了。。。除非那种大型单击游戏
<jusss> 单机
<onlylove> jusss: 对你的言论不发表任何评论
<onlylove> jusss: 自己面壁去
<jusss> onlylove: ...我还下午还在想我要不要重新编译一次nv的官方驱动
<black_angel> 妹子不在，没意思了
<jusss> onlylove: 因为升级了内核，那个什么head之类的就不能用了
<jusss> 吃饭去，走了，你们也早点吃饭去吧
<huntxu> imtxc_away: 我老婆開的
<jyf> 尼玛  世纪互联的网络挂了
<gfrog> huntxu: zeze
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天改做秘书了，整理了一天文档…… 还好有大显示器，事半功倍
<adam8157> gfrog: 小祕你好
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<lucky__> 有人用过google voice吗
<RainFlying> 用 Google Voice 往兲朝和美帝打过电话
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙秘你好
<dreameyesonme> 全程不离口罩
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 真奇怪，所以的网页翻转了180度，好像看到镜子了。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453255 今天vbox 安装 win7 ，之后安装chrome 31。结果就这样了。。。。 所有的网页都翻转了，不仅仅是google。。。。 11.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2013-12-06 19:18
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical发布了最新的ubuntu touch刷机文件修复了hud的bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453257 原post https://plus.google.com/116092210655113067110/posts/156JbPQJJ53 Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-06 19:27
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus 输入法的“开关”和“切换”问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453258 13.10，ibus，用indicator里面的设置，只有在所有输入法中切换的选项，没有开关的选项；在网上搜到一个使用 Code: ibus-setup 的方法，可以设定 Code: Ctrl+Space 的开关键，倒是挺好用，但是对indicator却没有影响，也就是说，
<iMadper> freeflying: 我了个去, 你再说下你地址...
 * iMadper nnnd , 刚才手抖了, 给删了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总候总!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.10 蓝牙怎么打开？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453259 uubuntu 12.10蓝牙设置里显示无法找到蓝牙适配器，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2013-12-06 20:06
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉!!
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总! happyaron: 蓉蓉!  别挂机呀
<dreameyesonme> 楼上不是去广州了么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ... 没有呀
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我说好今天给 freeflying 寄东西过去, 但是刚才手贱把地址弄丢了...
<dreameyesonme> 不是周末么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我擦, 不想爽约呀
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> gfrog_afk: 蛙蛙, 给候总号码俺呀...
<dreameyesonme> 你怎么会弄丢啊
<iMadper> dream
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我把私聊窗口给关了... 手贱....
<dreameyesonme> 没有聊天记录？
<jusss> iMadper: libglx.so是什么
<iMadper> jusss: google说他是什么?
<jusss> iMadper: 我曾经误把libglx.so.319.17改成了libglx.so
<iMadper> jusss: 每次跟你说完, 下次你还当伸手党, 你觉得我还会继续回答你问题?
<jusss> iMadper: libglx.so是个软连接指向libglx.xorg
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉! 粗来呀!
<dreameyesonme> 蓉蓉是女生嘛
 * iMadper 下楼, 寄快递
<stardiviner> 今晚好像没什么人阿
<ofan> 谁用neocomplete和vimproc
<jusss> ofan: 哇，你活了
<stardiviner> ofan: 早不用了
<ofan> jusss: 你以为呢
<jusss> ofan: libGL.so.1是啥？删了没问题吧
<jusss> ofan: 还有libglx.so
<ofan> jusss: gl库
<jusss> ofan: 带so结尾的是不是都是软链接？
<ofan> jusss: 不是，是共享库
<jusss> ofan: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Dec  5 18:38 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.319.17
<jusss> ofan: 这个libGL.so.319.17是nv的吧
<jusss> ofan: 我有点想重装Xorg了
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • yoga平板很喜欢，什么时候能放心地装UBUNTU啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453260 终于等到一款喜欢的平板了。真心喜欢，虽然配置很一般，但是移动办公足够了。就是想装Ubuntu。 期待。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanz — 2013-12-06 20:41
<jusss> ofan: mesa-utils必须装吗？
<ofan> jusss: 不知道，看依赖
<jusss> ofan: 我这装错了貌似。。。
<jusss> ofan: libGL.so -> mesa-libGL.so.1.2.0
 * jiero 受不了奇异的学校网络啊。
<jusss> ofan: 正常的intel驱动libGL.so该指向谁？
<ofan> jusss: 我怎么知道。。。
<ofan> jusss: 你这跟问地中海的哪只螃蟹是母的一样
<jusss> ofan: 你ls下你自己的不就知道了
<ofan> jusss: 我用mac..
<jusss> ofan: ...
<ofan> linux也只在vps上用
<ofan> jusss: 就算我用，你这问题也问的很离谱
<jusss> ofan: ...
<ofan> jusss: 这些都是包管理器自动处理的，手动搞不来
<jusss> ofan: 我手工该过，以前。。。
<ofan> jusss: 一般libxxx.so都指向一个版本的so，装不同版本的链接的也不一样
<ofan> jusss: 装多个版本可能还要看哪个是activated
<jusss> ofan: 我以前装了nv官驱，319.17现在不想用nv官驱了，发现libglx.so还是指向nv的libglx.so.319.17,而且libGL.so.1也指向319.17
<ofan> jusss: 重装吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 吃饭去了……
<jusss> ofan: 重装Xorg?
<ofan> jusss: 系统
<jusss> ofan: ...
<mycziii> 是不是新手得老重装啊？
<mycziii> 我第一天重装了两回。。晕死
<happyaron> mycziii: 瞎折腾的话会需要重装若干次的……
<ofan> mycziii: 像 jusss 这样的万年新手得重装
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<happyaron> mycziii: 但折腾点时间之后应该就好了，再折腾死就是折腾鬼级别的了
<happyaron> jusss 就是初阶折腾鬼，我们都等着他进阶呢。
<mycziii> 我正在折腾中，哈哈
<happyaron> ofan: 是吧……
<ofan> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> ofan: 大风扇
<happyaron> lol
<ofan> nnd 让vim一插件的bug弄得蛋疼
<happyaron> 删掉就解决了。
<stardiviner> ofan: 我愿意无偿帮忙
<stardiviner> 好久没折腾Vim了
<jusss> happyaron: 10+年以后，我估计就进阶了
<happyaron> jusss: 感觉用不着……
<ofan> stardiviner: vimproc的问题，neocomplete里makeincludecache vim就挂起
<iMadper> happyaron: 已经搞定了...
<iMadper> happyaron: 宵夜吗?
<iMadper> mycziii: 我用了四年了, 现在每天也装个两三次
<ofan> 目测是vimproc的c/c++代码的问题，在mac有问题
<stardiviner> ofan: 是 #include 的 neocomplete 补全么？
<ofan> 要么是vimscript
<ofan> stardiviner: 不是补全的时候，是建立cache的时候，运行 :NeoCompleteMakeIncludeCache就挂起
<gcell> win7下挂载NFS的客户端求推荐
<ofan> 补全的时候也会挂起，但主要不是补全的原因
<iGlofe> jusss§ yum reinstall mesa-*
<ofan> vimproc应该非阻塞的建立cache，但是最后阻塞了
<jusss> iGlofe: 哦
<happyaron> iMadper: 晚饭
<mycziii> @iMadper: 额。。您用什么方法备份啊？
<iMadper> happyaron: .. .. 你吃这么晚? 让你妹子也跟着你生活不规律?
<iMadper> mycziii: 有啥好备份的? 都是测试鸡
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子今天和姐妹们聚餐，于是没我事……
<mycziii> @iMadper: 扫嘎。。
<iMadper> mycziii: 自己的电脑不重装, 想试新鲜东西的时候, 抢别人的电脑重装试试就行了
<iMadper> mycziii: 自己的电脑, 舍不得的
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 可怜的娃
<mycziii> @iMadper: 哈哈，好一个！
<happyaron> mycziii: 他职业QE……
<happyaron> 没事不重装个系统都不好意思见人，是吧 iMadper
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:  我现在不用nv的驱动了，是不是该把所有指向nv的东西都改了
<iMadper> happyaron: 对.
<mycziii> happyaron: 额。。请问一下啥是QE？我是小白。。
<happyaron> mycziii: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=QE
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
 * happyaron 貌似这个效果不大好
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是你告诉他吧……
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这网页真贱... 我看鼠标慢慢移动, 我以为我胳膊肘蹭到鼠标了.
<iMadper> happyaron: ....
<iMadper> mycziii: Quality Engineer
<iMadper> mycziii: 就是测试.
<iMadper> mycziii: 我负责测试某个linux发行版好用不好用
 * iMadper 最终得出来的结果是  ---  不好用
<happyaron> ^
<happyaron> ……………………
<mycziii> 货币量化宽松政策？
<happyaron> iMadper: 亏你老板还给你发工资。
<chenshibing> 应该是质检的意思，
<iMadper> happyaron: 就快被开除了
<happyaron> iMadper: 然后去哪？c社么？
<happyaron> lol
<chenshibing> lol是神马
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 按照以前bumblebee的配置，重装这些就可以了 yum -y reinstall libvdpau mesa-libGL mesa-libGL-devel xorg-x11-server-Xorg
<mycziii> @iMadper: 工程师啊，厉害！
<iMadper> mycziii: chenshibing 说的对. 我在每张卖出去的光盘上面盖戳 <合格品 检验员02>
<ofan> lol就是萝莉
<stardiviner> ofan: 没有搜索到这个命令定义阿
<happyaron> chenshibing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOL
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: LOL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> chenshibing: 大笑
<mycziii> 这个我知道 lol
<chenshibing> 哈哈，
<ofan> stardiviner: :NeoCompleteIncludeMakeCache
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 按照以前bumblebee的配置，重装这些就可以了 yum -y reinstall libvdpau* mesa-* xorg-x11-server-Xorg 推荐这样重装
<ofan> 没人打lol的时候会大笑
<mycziii> 这个我知道 laugh out loud. 押韵的还
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<happyaron> ofan: 我是必须笑了才打，虽然不一定会那么大……
<iMadper> loudly
<CyrusYzGTt> daxciaozhi
<chenshibing> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> daxiaozhi
<iMadper> 副词修饰动词, 要加ly
<happyaron> iMadper: loud本身也adv
<ofan> happyaron: lol = blow more air out of my nose or mouth than usual
<iMadper> happyaron: 是吗?
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: y
<happyaron> iMadper: 不信你查
<iMadper> happyaron: 我擦, 还真是
<ofan> lol
<happyaron> lol
 * iMadper 拜阿荣
<ofan> loooooooooooool
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 百度杀毒 感恩回馈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453261 http://anquan.baidu.com/zt/xinanquan 【活动时间】： 2013年12月2日—2013年12月8日 【活动参与资格】： 凡成功下载百度杀毒的用户均可参与 其中： “百元话费时时送”仅针对首次安装百度杀毒的用户。 “iPad Air 天天送”、“奔驰smart开回家”、“小度
<^k^> ─> wifi等你拿”新老用户均有资格参与。 （如下载百度杀毒过程中遇到360恶意拦截，请将其卸载便可继续下载 …
 * ofan 拜色大象
<mycziii> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOL 这上面有。。
<^k^> mycziii ⇪ ti: LOL - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * iMadper 拜色狒狒
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是色啥?
<iMadper> happyaron: 是不是没给你取过外号?
<happyaron> iMadper: 必须有啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥????
 * Zpre slaps aniu around a bit with a large trout
<happyaron> iMadper: 狒狒是 freeflying
<happyaron> iMadper: 你觉得我能告诉你么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 那我给 ofan 换一个
<stardiviner> ofan: 你搜索下在哪个文件里定义的？我更新了插件，还是没有搜索到。
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，大写风扇么
<happyaron> iMadper: 当初他来的时候所有字母大写
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> ofan: OFAN ……
<ofan> stardiviner: 应该是autoload/neocomplete/source/include.vim
<iMadper> happyaron: 色风扇? 好傻
<happyaron> iMadper: 色扇呗。
<iMadper> 色骟   <----   happyaron 觉得怎么样?
 * ofan 大象~大象~
<happyaron> iMadper: 我看行
<iMadper> ofan: 色骟你好.
<jusss> happyaron: iMadper ,Debian和arch果然不一样呀，arch下libglx.so还要指向libglx.xorg,而debian下libglx.so就是libglx.so
 * ofan 你的鼻子为什么这么长
<iMadper> jusss: 不一样正常
<stardiviner> ofan: 不对阿。 https://github.com/Shougo/neocomplete.vim/blob/master/autoload/neocomplete/sources/include.vim#L70 不但没有定义，反而像是删除了这个命令
<^k^> stardiviner ⇪ t: neocomplete.vim/autoload/neocomplete/sources/include.vim at master · Shougo/neocomplete.vim · GitHub
<ofan> stardiviner: 哪删除了
<happyaron> jusss: glx 很混乱的，各个发行版都自己有一套。
<stardiviner> ofan: delcommand
<iMadper> 转:   妈蛋！老子的论文《论上海的空气治理成果与借鉴》没办法交了！
<ofan> stardiviner: 没删除，你装上试下
<jusss> happyaron: debian没预装mesa?
<ofan> 那个可能是清理或者别的
<stardiviner> ofan: 而且我更新插件后，爷没找到这个命令。。。。号奇怪
<ofan> stardiviner: 你得装vimproc
<happyaron> jusss: debian没有预装这说法
<ofan> 否则include cache功能就被屏蔽
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<ofan> 大便党
<happyaron> 大便 -> Debian 很大很方便？
<happyaron> ;-)
<ofan> happyaron: 现在都被ubuntu占领了，感觉压力大不大
<happyaron> ofan: 不大
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈哈
<jusss> happyaron: 把debian的libglx.so复制给arch, arch能用吗？
<ofan> 为了方便装docker，我还破戒在vps上装了ubuntu
<ofan> jusss: 不能
<ofan> jusss: 你别折腾这个，搞不定的
<jusss> ofan: 可是现在我那只有nv的libglx,没有别的
<ofan> 链接库搞乱了你连系统都跑不起来
<jusss> ofan: 现在libglx.so只指向了nv的libglx.so.319.14,而我又不打算用nv了
<iMadper> ofan: 只是x起不来而已
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 你还写论文？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 前面那个"转"字标明我是转发...
<ofan> iMadper: 可以试试吧libc干掉
<dreameyesonme> 哦。
<iMadper> ofan: ... 我又不是 jusss
<iMadper> ofan: 这你能忽悠我去干这sb事?
<ofan> stardiviner: 调出来告诉我下
<ofan> 给作者report了，不过看他那态度不想fix
<ofan> nnd 还是用youcompleteme靠谱
<ofan> iMadper: 都不用忽悠，是吧
<iMadper> ofan: 那是你, 色骟
<stardiviner> ofan: 找到了，正在看
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ yum reinstall vesa-*
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [steam]知名独立游戏FEZ支持linux了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453262 [steam]知名独立游戏FEZ支持linux了? 如题. 放steam链接. http://store.steampowered.com/app/224760/ - 以前记得只有windows版和mac版. 统计信息: 发表于 由 alexshots — 2013-12-06 21:38
<stardiviner> ofan: 问题可能在 s:check_buffer函数里面， 里面 ctags 崩溃或者参数引用不当之类的。
<ofan> stardiviner: makecache不用ctags吧
<ofan> 要有也是用vimproc执行
<ofan> 不管对错，都应该非阻塞的
<ofan> stardiviner: vimproc就是异步调用外部命令用的
<stardiviner> ofan 看了下 s:check_buffer,没有调用vimproc，
<stardiviner> 可能是里面的其他函数调用了vimproc，这代码交替引用好多。我的vim又无法tag jump，让我grep好累。。。
<imtxc> souhu 现在就广告不卡。。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，我试下
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 按照以前bumblebee的配置，重装这些就可以了 yum -y reinstall libvdpau* mesa-* xorg-x11-server-Xorg vesa-*推荐这样重装
<ofan> stardiviner: 应该就是check_buffer的问题，在:w保存的时候也会调用，也会挂起
<jusss> iMadper: pacman没有重装包的选项？
<iMadper> jusss: just install it again
<jusss> 。。。
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  21:47 
<jusss> maplebeats: no test
<maplebeats> 我擦，我都没输入密码
<pity> 请教个问题，有近 500 万条 url，要把它们都抓取下来，前提是这些 url 都可以正常访问，404，403 等不要，该怎么验证一下 url 的存在性，并踢除不存在的 url？
<iMadper> happyaron: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bff98acdgw1eb99mtmrc0g20b405knpd.gif
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ image/gif
<jusss> 重装去
<maplebeats> 访问呗
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> pity: 要wget看返回值的吧?
<stardiviner> 唯一有可能的是 s:inclue_info 函数，竟然不在当前文件里定义，真是奇葩。这个函数极有可能就是你说的调用了vimproc
<pity> iMadper: 要
<iMadper> pity: 那就挨个看返回值, 404的, 就过滤掉
<pity> iMadper: 我一般是 curl 发 HEAD 请求看返回值，即使文件太大，也不会把实体下载过来
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 好办法呀
<pity> iMadper: 问题就在于怎么踢除那些 404 的
<mycziii> [^404}* ?
<iMadper> pity: result = array_for_url.grep {|i| `curl -H #{i}`.match/404/}
<iMadper> pity: 你用什么语言写的?
<iMadper> pity: ruby/perl的话, 我能帮你写好
<pity> iMadper: 目前打算用 shell
<iMadper> pity: shell麻烦点儿, 不过应该也可以.
<iMadper> pity: 我不会shell的数组, 所以可以考虑用文件存, 或者问 happyaron 大神
<jusss> iMadper: 为了这个glx，我重装一遍X,能不能解决这个问题
<jusss> maplebeats: andchat...你不是用诺记了吗
<pity> iMadper: 你试试，把 10 个 url 存入一个文本，然后故意搞几条 404，看看能不能获取 404 后把匹配到的 url 从文本里删除或重定向到另一个文本里
<iMadper> pity: 行. 稍等
<maplebeats> 我有nexus 7
<pity> iMadper: 好
<jusss> 重装X去
<ofan> stardiviner: 是async_load_from_tags
<ofan> stardiviner: 在neocomplete/cache.vim里
<ofan> stardiviner: :debug NeoCompleteIncludeMakeCache跟踪进去
<stardiviner> ofan: great
<stardiviner> ofan: 有调用vimproc么？
<iMadper> pity: shell 怎么判断一个变量是不是0?   -z?  cc  happyaron
 * iMadper 不会shell真费劲...
<pity> iMadper: 这变量是个文件还是字符串？
<iMadper> pity: 字符串
<pity> iMadper:         -z string          若string长度为0，则为真
<stardiviner> iMadper: == ?
<ofan> iMadper: -eq
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine lol遇到了一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453264 按照http://www.linuxdeepin.com/forum/24/11754步骤，我下载他编译好了的64位包，我是12.04 64位 到了 mkdir ~/LOL WINEPREFIX=~/LOL/.wine WINEARCH=win32 $WINEVERPATH/bin/winecfg 遇到提示 mm@mm:~/下载$ mkdir ~/LOL mm@mm:~/下载$ WINEPREFIX=~/LOL/.wine WINEARCH=win32 $WINEVERPATH/bin/winecfg w
<^k^> ─> ine: failed to initialize: /home/aten/tools/lol-wine-1.6.rc2/lib/wine/ntdll.dll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director …
<iMadper> pity: http://ix.io/9h0
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/x-python"}
<iMadper> ofan: 哦, 好!
<iMadper> pity: 实在是不会写shell... 要是perl/ruby我就能实现了...
<chenshibing> lol 英雄联盟
<pity> iMadper: ix.io 啥 gaoji 网站？
<iMadper> pity: 类似pastebin之类的吧?
<pity> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> pity: 大概就是这个思路..
<mycziii> happyaron: 能请教一下在ubuntu里翻墙的方法吗？
<mycziii> 试了好几个方法了，都不行。。
<iMadper> mycziii: shadowsock
<pity> iMadper: 思路能不能是这样？
<pity> iMadper: for i in `cat test.txt`; do grep -q 404 `curl -sI $i | grep HTTP` && echo $i >> good.txt || echo $i >> bad.txt; done
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 你这个好
<iMadper> pity: 我不会写shell, 写不出来
<mycziii> @iMadper: 谢谢！研究一下~
<iMadper> mycziii: 不用加前面的@.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助！ 刚刚装的ubuntu更新错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453265 要我修复软件包列表，然后修复失败 错误信息： installArchives() failed: dpkg: regarding .../libreoffice-core_1%3a3.5.7-0ubuntu4_i386.deb containing libreoffice-core: libreoffice-core conflicts with libreoffice-calc (<< 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu4) libreoffice-calc (version 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1) is
<mycziii> iMadper: 以为是nickname的一部分呢。。又露怯了。。。不好意思啊
<iMadper> mycziii: 没事. 我以为你是上微博习惯性的加个@...
<mycziii> iMadper: 我是看别人都没@。。。
<pity_> iMadper: 隔壁一回来就必须重启路由器才能上网……
<iMadper> pity_: 合租, 确实不方便...
<pity_> iMadper: 我那个写法还有问题
<ofan> stardiviner: https://github.com/Shougo/neocomplete.vim/blob/master/autoload/neocomplete/cache.vim#L246
<^k^_> ofan ⇪ t: neocomplete.vim/autoload/neocomplete/cache.vim at master · Shougo/neocomplete.vim · GitHub
<ofan> stardiviner: vimproc调用ctags命令
<ofan> 擦
<pity_> iMadper: for i in `cat test.txt`; do curl -sI $i | grep HTTP | grep -q 200 && echo $i >> good.txt || echo $i >> bad.txt; done
<pity_> iMadper: 这样写目前是对的
<iMadper> pity_: 恩. 因为找不到不一定是404
<pity_> iMadper: 不是，刚才是把执行结果当成文件来 grep 了
<pity_> iMadper: 当然，你说的那个异常也要考虑
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个正规表达式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453267 我想删除,除了 <.*>.*<.*>以外的,全部内容应该怎么写?比如在vim中? 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsjcjsjc — 2013-12-06 22:32
<iMadper> happyaron: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/c2584896jw1eb7evxb6m6j209m06mdgl.jpg
<happyaron> iMadper: 看过了
<stardiviner> ofan: 所以检查下参数，然后尝试手动从命令行调用ctags -args include_files 试试. 如果手动可以，就说明i是vimproc的异步问题
 * iMadper 睡觉
<ofan> stardiviner: 得不到，参数都处理过的，vimproc再处理一遍
<stardiviner> ofan: 你上面ctags没问题把？你试试ctags整个项目，看会不会hang up。可能是ctags问题，或者是ctags处理的include太多导致vimproc out of range？
<ofan> stardiviner: 不是，是个死循环
<ofan> stardiviner: https://github.com/Shougo/vimproc.vim/blob/master/autoload/vimproc/parser.vim#L704
<stardiviner> ofan: 哪个是死循环？
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: vimproc.vim/autoload/vimproc/parser.vim at master · Shougo/vimproc.vim · GitHub
<ofan> stardiviner: skip_else总是返回i=1
<ofan> stardiviner: 每次循环都是从1开始
<stardiviner> ofan: 这个i不是用于循环的吧，用于判断异步进程的状态，a:script[i] == '>'
<ofan> stardiviner: https://github.com/Shougo/vimproc.vim/blob/master/autoload/vimproc/parser.vim#L667
<stardiviner> ofan: 看着我纠结，这么多的 s: 函数，然我无力阿
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<stardiviner> ofan: 这就是一个判断重定向输出的函数，这个script参数 a:script 取长度 len() 然后进行各种if判断来判定是哪种重定向 > >> >& 等等。 最后你说的哪个 i老是1可能是正常的，可能是数组 [script, i] = s:skip_else(script, a:script, i) 的分配问题，如果s:skip_else返回三个参数的数组，那就出问题了，按名字看，这个s:skip_else函数是要重新选择参数的值。
<ofan> stardiviner: 还有 let i = matchend(a:script, '^\s*\zs\(\f\+\|&\d\+\)', i)
<ofan> let i = matchend(a:script, '^\s*\zs\f*', i)
<ofan> stardiviner: 会返回-1
<ofan> stardiviner: 没什么是正常的，这代码看的蛋都碎了
<stardiviner> ofan: 它尝试+2 == 1了，这只是我不知道script被赋予的是什么，取len（）
<stardiviner> 后不知道是啥意思。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: a[i-2] == 1?
<ofan> 估计写错了 应该是'1'
<stardiviner> VimL里返回-1应该是不匹配吧。
<stardiviner> 不知道它输入的是什么，于是就有点难搞懂这个函数参数的各种操作。。。。意义不明。。。。
<stardiviner> ofan: 看来你得去post issue了
<ofan> stardiviner: 已经report了
<ofan> stardiviner: parse_redirection就是得到所有重定向的部分，返回剩下的
<mao> ??
<ofan> stardiviner: lol 丫的正则表达式写错了
<stardiviner> ofan: ....
<stardiviner> very cute
<ofan> stardiviner: let fd.stderr = matchstr(a:script, '^\s*\zs\(\f\+\|&\d\+\)', i)应该返回 '/dev/null' 这种路径，结果是空字符
<stardiviner> ofan: 那个正则我看不懂，你看看git blame里这个函数最近有没有更新。是什么时候创建的，如果时间早，估计不是这个问题，不然别人也早遇到了
<ofan> stardiviner: 问题应该是\f 匹配文件名，取决于isfname的值，isfname不同平台不一样，还能自定义
<ofan> 太2了
<ofan> stardiviner: 我vimrc里写了 set isf=@,48-57,.,-,_,+,$,%,~
<ofan> stardiviner: 把 '/' 给删了，。。。。。。。。
<stardiviner> ofan: 哦，原来是这个isfname设置阿，是的，我以前爷见过，貌似viml里有一种正则默示是不受影响的，不知道具体的
<stardiviner> ofan: 你现在添加后试试
<ofan> stardiviner: 重置isf后可以了
<ofan> 卧曹 真蛋疼
<stardiviner> ofan: 这个变量一般不太会取修改的。太复杂的变量我都保持默认，这样才不会有这种奇怪的问题。。。
<stardiviner> ofan: 这次真是蛋疼了
<stardiviner> 。。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 解决了
<stardiviner> ofan: 这个问题纠结了你多久？2个小时？
<ofan> stardiviner: 差不多
<ofan> stardiviner: 其实以前就出现了，没在意
<stardiviner> ....
<ofan> 今天觉得蛋疼想查查哪里问题
<stardiviner> ofan: 我也是这样，Emacs下不少问题，都留着，慢慢解决。。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 有的问题很影响写代码效率
<GODDOG> 以前说的不是这种以后
<jiero> 发现。polypathic sleep，好可怕的技术，一天睡4.5小时。
 * jiero 这种一次八小时的懒虫应该学习
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unbuntu12.04无法与WIN7共享文件、复制无法粘贴 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453276 RT LZ好像是直接删了QT之后就这样了= = hgfs里空了‘ 然后从win7复制的文字也无法粘贴到unbuntu12.04中…… 用的是VM7 各位大神；求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 rotas_merin — 2013-12-07 1:55
<jiero> 终于买了一次还算便宜的 可可粉实验。767g 。发现零食都不低价哈。20元的青豆。算了，人民币真的不值钱了。
<jiero> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-668831133.31.K824Qw&id=12684936035
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 法国进口Lindt瑞士莲黑巧克力70%可可100g正品现货特价-淘宝网
<jiero> 18.5 算低价了。
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 编译Bino出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453279 因为bino是源码发布的，想使用最新版只好自行编译，但是按照官网的提示总是出错。 各位可以编译成功的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2013-12-07 8:44
 * Niac 闪亮登场，say morning
 * iMadper 刚刚安装了fx 28 alpha, 感觉很不错的样子
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu13.04升级成13.10输入法出了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453280 unity任务栏出现了两个输入法的图标,其中左边的fcitx是我一直在用的.右边的是升级后出现的,是系统设置下的一个叫Text Entry的东西,我不使用它,它也不能被使用,很碍事,怎么把它 删了?[/img]file:///home/dengtk/%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/201
<^k^> ─> 3-12-07%2009:29:50%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png[img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 邓小宽 — 2013-12-07 9:37
<black_angel> 妹子还没起床呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04升级成13.10后关机按钮失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453281 unity桌面右上角的注销,重启和关机都失效了,关机重启只能打命令或是用自己另外装的下部dock栏的选项,求解决方法> 统计信息: 发表于 由 邓小宽 — 2013-12-07 9:50
<jiero> IDE 到底有毛用。。。
<jiero> 看起来就和文本编辑器一样，就是某些选项定制好了。
<void1> 调试
<black_angel> IDE 就TM一个拖慢系统的垃圾工具
 * iMadper 正在用ide跟大家聊天
<imtxc> iMadper: jiero http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66ad1cafjw1eb7wxki8x4j20c80lsab1.jpg
<black_angel> iMadper: 你那叫 os
<iMadper> jiero: emacs/vim配置的目标也是一个ide
<iMadper> jiero: 那些标称ide的, 就是省去了大家配置的麻烦
<iMadper> jiero: 其实一样的
<imtxc> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a44b838cgw1eb7s6zkhhug205k05kgmq.gif
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ image/gif
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<iMadper> imtxc: 发点儿新图
<iMadper> imtxc: 别老掘坟
<jiero> iMadper: 好像是 os x 和 linux 的区别一样。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我对 custom one pro 拔草了
<imtxc> iMadper: 谁推到我weibo里面的
<iMadper> imtxc: 打算改成 esi nEar05
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是丧心病狂了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> imt
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。
<imtxc> 拔草到底是买了还是没买。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 马屁。竟然来了。好久不见
<imtxc> 解毒了能不能算拔草？
<jiero> maplebeats: 拜拜
<maplebeats> ...
<maplebeats> 啊哈
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆好久不见
 * jiero 拜拜 maplebeats
<maplebeats> 恩
<maplebeats> 拜拜
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你太让我意外了。
<maplebeats> 怎么了。。。
<jiero> map
<jiero> maplebeats: 仅仅是因为你来了。
 * jiero 开溜。
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<maplebeats> 擦
<zsc> :-S
<black_angel> 媒婆？wahahaha...
<zsc> 我在debian上装了steam,然后下了dota2.启动报opengl错误...修正后,启动报内存不够....cpu:AMD 4000+, ram: 2G DDRII.
<jiero> zsc: linux 下商业游戏只是维护那些主流系统。最近3年之内的。
<zsc> 我的机器太老了,,但不想买新的
<jiero> zsc: 简单，别玩。
<black_angel> 老夫一直想不懂，为啥非要将两个不相关的人捆在一起生活一辈子（当然啦，现在很多只是生活一段子）
<zsc> 我想加swap,但分区弄坏了系统,重装了
<zsc> 怎么叫不相关...
<jiero> zsc: swap直接搞文件就行了吧。。。
<zsc> 我当时没意识到,想加个分区...
<jiero> black_angel: 因为你选择性遗忘
<iMadper> zsc: 1. swap 不需要重新分区
<iMadper> zsc: 2. 你可以用内核的新功能 zswap
<zsc> 知道,当时不是觉得分区也很简单嘛
<black_angel> jiero: 这一结一分的，搞毛呀
<iMadper> zsc: 3. 你可以自己用现在广泛采用的第三方patch zram.
<iMadper> zsc: 不过zram需要你自己打patch到upstream的kernel里面去, 有点儿折腾.1
<black_angel> 我现在是看到大街上那些贱女人就觉得恶心，真TM装
<jiero> black_angel:  谁知道啊。不许反悔的世界太可怕了，你以后不小心吃了以为没过期的罐头也不要怕，继续吃。
<iMadper> zsc: 重新分区一点儿也不简单, 除非你有卷管理, 并且你用的文件系统支持动态缩小
<black_angel> jiero: 我绝对不会吃罐头的，放心
<imtxc> 今天的 topic 怎么看不懂呢
<jiero> imtxc: 看不到希望。绝望了
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> ...
<black_angel> 绝望了，没有圣女了
<iMadper> 完全看不懂了
 * iMadper 不知道有没有圣女, 但是知道如果有圣女, 肯定轮不到我... 剩女还有可能
<jiero> 没关系，吃鱼罐头
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不, 我买了好多牛肉, 想炖来吃
<black_angel> jiero: 去河里钓
<jiero> black_angel: 河里的鱼多麻烦。
<jiero> black_angel: 想吃没啥味道的~
<jiero> iMadper: 你爱牛肉啊。
<black_angel> jiero: 啥叫没啥味道的
<jiero> black_angel: 很多海鱼就没特别浓重的味。做汤也是菜味
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<iMadper> jiero: 而且喜欢肥的....
<black_angel> jiero: 螃蟹好，不过我未来夫人不能吃，所以也不让我吃，- -!
<jiero> black_angel: 为啥不能吃？
<jiero> 过敏？
<black_angel> jiero: 是呀，虾和蟹都过敏，哎
 * jiero 开溜了。
<iMadper> jiero: bye~
<jiero> bye
 * black_angel 还在悲剧地加班中……
<iMadper> black_angel: 还不辞职等啥呢....
<iMadper> black_angel: 周末还加班, 没自己生活了
<black_angel> iMadper: 媒婆所言极是
<black_angel> iMadper: 其实呢，也不是自己的公司加班，而是和另外一家公司一起配合做项目的时候，MD这家公司在加班
<black_angel> 结果就被连累了……
<iMadper> black_angel: 媒婆是啥?
<iMadper> black_angel: 媒婆已经下线了
<black_angel> iMadper: 你就是媒婆啦，自己拼一下
<iMadper> black_angel: 你新来的, 人都认不全
<iMadper> black_angel: 媒婆是另外一个人, 在腾讯做sa
<iMadper> maplebeats   <---  媒婆
<zsc> 内核方面的人才都在哪个频道里
<iMadper> zsc: 这个频道里有一两个. 然后oftc服务器里有不少
<iMadper> zsc: 乃要干嘛?
<black_angel> iMadper: 哈哈，你自己也能拼呀 mad-per
<zsc> 我要学习
<iMadper> black_angel: d在这里不能失去爆破
<black_angel> 话说 sa 是啥玩意
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Redis学习教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453283 Redis是一个开源的使用ANSI C语言编写、支持网络、可基于内存亦可持久化的日志型、Key-Value数据库，并提供多种语言的API。从2010年3月15日起，Redis的开发工作由VMware主持。用好Redis能让你的应用性能提升N倍，中国用Redis用得最好的当属新浪微博。 内
<^k^> ─> 容有： 1.Redis的介绍与安装部署 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1484 2.Redis数据类型之String类型和Hash类型 http://www.ico …
<iMadper> zsc: 那这里就够了
<iMadper> zsc: 大不了再去#kernelnewbies
<iMadper> black_angel: 运维
<callmepeanut> black_angel, 系统管理员
<black_angel> callmepeanut: 这个正解，wahahaha...
<zsc> 话说,怎么@某人呢,,,empathy
<iMadper> zsc: 输入别人名字 + :
<iMadper> zsc: 然后说你想说的话
<zsc> iMadper:日死
<zsc> 太慢了
<zsc> mIRC可以用鼠标点的
<iMadper> zsc: 可以用tab补全
<lpy> iMadper: Firefox 做多进程。。
 * iMadper 用鼠标点更慢
<iMadper> lpy: 对.
 * mayli 又饿了
<lucky__> 又来个新人
<lucky__> 和我那时候一样啊
<iMadper> lpy: 但是, 我发现貌似不是诶
<lpy> iMadper: 这样做真的好吗？
<iMadper> iMadper :: ~/source/linux ‹master› » pidof firefox-nightly
<iMadper> 1318
<lpy> iMadper:  na ni
<lpy> iMadper: 什么不是？
<iMadper> lpy: ps aux 也只有一个firefox进程
<lpy> 嗯
<lpy> iMadper:  nightly 还没有
<iMadper> lpy: nightly已经有了
<iMadper> lpy: 我看今天的新闻了
<lpy> iMadper:  只是有代码的样子？
<iMadper> lpy: 那就不知道了
<iMadper> lpy: 你是fx的开发, 你问我....
<iMadper> lpy: 我还打算问你呢
<lpy> iMadper:  我只知道上次他们在 IRC 上说过。。。
<iMadper> lpy: firefox用rust重写, 啥时候出来?
<lpy> iMadper:  哎？这个还真不知道。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  我擦我的三观。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 一起来玩rust吧
<lpy> iMadper:  在玩啊
<black_angel> lucky__: 伪娘也起床啦
<lpy> iMadper:  我要给 rust 打 patch
<iMadper> lpy: 我擦, 这么nb!
<lpy> iMadper:  计划中  先看着 owo
<lucky__> black_angel: 意淫帝
<iMadper> lpy: 计划中 三个字, 一下子我就放心了
<lpy> iMadper:  放心什么。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我还以为现在的年轻人都这么nb了...
<iMadper> lpy: 后生可畏 焉知来者之不如今也
<zsc> iMadper: 重写ff干啥??
<iMadper> lpy: 看过这本书吗?  How to write Unmaintainable Code
<iMadper> zsc: 可维护性
<iMadper> zsc: c++的并发/可维护性太差
<iMadper> zsc: 所以, mozilla那帮基佬设计了新的语言, 来重写fx
<black_angel> lucky__: 哈哈，平身
 * iMadper firefox的官方缩写名称是: fx
<lucky__> black_angel: 裤子脱了
<zsc> iMadper: 我艹,设计新语言.....我现在一直用chromium..ff关网页有时候不反应
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
 * black_angel 怎么感觉是 fxxk 的缩写
<lpy> iMadper:  没看过。。。
<iMadper> zsc: fx我还没遇到啥问题..
<black_angel> lucky__: 脱了干嘛
<iMadper> zsc: chrome的插件太难用
<lpy> iMadper:  重写 必死！
<iMadper> lpy: 我的kernel patch终于到mainline了!
<lpy> iMadper:  netscape。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<zsc> iMadper: 我就用用goagent
<iMadper> lpy: lol~ 从历史上来看, 是必须死
 * lucky__ 问一下msi clevo aw哪家的笔记本好啊？
<lucky__> black_angel: 我帮你净身
<lpy> iMadper:  应该是重写 C++ 相关的模块
 * iMadper 从来都觉得chrome傻快傻快的, 没啥用
<iMadper> lpy: 不知道诶.
<iMadper> lpy: 不过rust比golang好
<black_angel> lucky__: 难不成你要陪我一起洗澡，我可不喜欢跟男的一起洗
<lpy> iMadper:  现在部分 C++ 模块在改写成  JS
<iMadper> lpy: ... 性能...
<lpy> iMadper:  不知道 golang owo
<zsc> 我这还想学python呢,语言md怎么进化这么快
<iMadper> lpy: 我接下来想修一个ppc64下面mmap代码的bug
<lpy> zsc:  python 也要学？
<lpy> iMadper:  看上去就很高端 owo
<iMadper> zsc: python多数时候是给非计算机专业用的.
<lucky__> black_angel: 都说给你净身了 不然你就没救了
<zsc> 嘿嘿,愚顿
<zsc> iMadper: 那我学啥??
<iMadper> zsc: 生物工程呀/科学计算呀那些基佬, 不会编程, 所以就用python喽
<iMadper> zsc: 随你. 你自己选择
<zsc> iMadper: 我也不是计算机专业的...能看点内核而已,,c++都忘了..
<iMadper> zsc: 我毕生宏愿: 能看点儿内核
 * iMadper 是水产养殖专业的
<lpy> ....
<zsc> 那个*......是怎么来的
<black_angel> lucky__: http://imagebin.org/280983
<iMadper> lpy: posix太诡异了: mmap shall fail if:
<iMadper> [ENOMEM]
<iMadper> MAP_FIXED was specified, and the range [addr,addr+len) exceeds that allowed
<iMadper> for the address space of a process; or, if MAP_FIXED was not specified and
<iMadper> there is insufficient room in the address space to effect the mapping.
<lpy> iMadper:  他们写了个新的单元测试接口，然后我来把所有老的改成新的。。。贡献代码行数瞬间飙升。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 什么东西。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我擦, 霸气!
<iMadper> lpy: posix的标准
<zsc> * iMadper 是水产养殖专业的 <-------这句话是怎么发出来的??
<lpy> iMadper:  没看懂。。。
<iMadper> zsc: /me xxxx
 * zsc 控制专业
 * lpy 来一斤大闸蟹
<zsc> iMadper: 好玩
<iMadper> lpy: 对呀, 我也看不懂... 这个定义了mmap什么时候可以返回enomem, 不过, ppc64在这里返回错了. 是内核里系统调用的问题.
<iMadper> lpy: 打算研究一下, 然后修好他
 * black_angel 是水稻种植专家
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<iMadper> lpy: 大闸蟹, 在英国泛滥成灾了嘛不是...
<lpy> lol
<iMadper> lpy: 发1000广东人过去!
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> 我也想这么说
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<zsc> lol又是啥意思??
<lpy> laugh out loudly owo
<zsc> owo?
<lpy> owo 是表情
<zsc> lpy: 好玩
<iMadper> zsc: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lol
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<ofan> yoooooooooo ladies
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 你点开了?
<lpy> kk 显示了标题
<lpy> 这个我知道 owo
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 我刚跟蓉蓉学得
<lpy> 蓉蓉是谁 owo
<iMadper> lpy: 这个网页太贱了!
<lpy> 妹纸？
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉 粗来
<iMadper> lpy: 不是, 男的
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> s/, //
<lpy> 。。。
<mayli> yoooooooooooooooooo
<zsc> OwO <- 喵
<zsc> 这么用才对
<iMadper> mew
<zsc> iMadper: 我不学python学啥好,不想学perl
<iMadper> zsc: ruby
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/280985
<iMadper> zsc: 内核里面那么多perl代码
<iMadper> zsc: 你不学的话, 就只能错过那些脚本了
<zsc> iMadper: 知道很多,但太鸡巴难看了
<iMadper> zsc: 所以, 随你
 * iMadper 谁又妄想一曲一世 让人忠心到底
 * iMadper 吃饭!
<zsc> iMadper: 我想用支持动态类型和垃圾回收的语言做前端...
<iMadper> zsc: 前端?!
<zsc> GUI
<zsc> iMadper: dGUI
<iMadper> zsc: 随你
<iMadper> zsc: 你要是说内核, 我还能跟你胡扯, 你要是说gui, 那我毛也不会
<zsc> iMadper: ruby较python专业在啥地方
<iMadper> zsc: 去学四小时python, 再去学四小时ruby, 就可以自己告诉自己了
<zsc> iMadper: 给我邮箱吧,我有内核的问题请教你...
<iMadper> zsc: 就在这里讨论吧
<iMadper> zsc: 我邮件已经够多了
<zsc> iMadper: 晕....现在没有...
<iMadper> zsc: 这个房间又不会消失
<zsc> iMadper: id会变吗?
<iMadper> zsc: 我的nick不会
<zsc> iMadper: 我的是注册了的
<iMadper> zsc: 潍坊的? jiero也是潍坊的
<zsc> iMadper: 我已经好几个月没看内核代码了...现在想学下别的东西
<tryit> 这有人做web开发吗？前端或者后端
<icebox> 无的。
<icebox> ls
<zsc> imadper: 你怎么知道我ip的呀
<zsc> imadper: 我怎么没查到呢?
<chenshibing> 1.202.100.137
<^k^> chenshibing, 1.202.100.137 北京市 电信
<zsc> ???我刚掉线了,什么意思?
<zsc> iMadper:
<zsc> iMadper
<Niac> 下班
<chenshibing> ip怎么屏蔽
<zsc> 111.37.2.35
<chenshibing> 谁说下
<^k^> zsc, 111.37.2.35 山东省 移动
<zsc> 怎么让机器人告诉我别人的ip?
<chenshibing> 右击
<chenshibing> 怎么隐藏我的ip
<zsc> chenshibing: 我用的empathy,右击info只会有服务器信息
<ofan> 去#freenode要cloak
<iMadper> chenshibing: 右击的行为是客户端自己做的.
<zsc> ?
<iMadper> chenshibing: zsc: freenode 的faq有写怎么隐藏ip.
<iMadper> chenshibing: zsc: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<jiero> iMadper: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/177273
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 精气神 山黑猪五花肉(冻） 450g _顺丰优选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper: 澳大利亚都是黑猪，而且，不排酸
<iMadper> jiero: 还是排酸好...
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。以前都不知道有这个步骤。
<jiero> iMadper: 我现在正在尝试 polyphasic sleep http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Polyphasic sleep - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> jiero: 第一个词就不认识...
<iMadper> jiero: 你等我慢慢看
<jiero> iMadper: 我也不认识
<jiero> iMadper: 不过 poly 是尖尖的，phase 是步法或者形式或者空间之类的
<jiero> iMadper: 所以就差不多了~
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 这个好用吗?
<iMadper> jiero: 进入睡眠需要不少时间吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 应该适合我这种像睡就睡的
 * jiero 只要足够温暖舒适，立刻入睡
<iMadper> jiero: 呃, 我做不到
<jiero> iMadper: 这个我前天从 lifehacker 那里看到的。
<jiero> iMadper: 或者昨天。
<jiero> 呃是昨天。
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:03 
<jiero> iMadper: 那个尝试的人现在每天睡 4.5小时——太令人羡慕了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 坚决不装二奶机 ！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453286 前段时间突然想装个二奶机，一个ubuntu和win7，于是把机器分区的时候留出了500G，可是我现在又不想装win7了, 怎么把那500G回收呢。。。 当前ubuntu给/home分了200G，我想把那500G都挂给/home 是不是不太可能啊... 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2013-12-
<^k^> ─> 07 13:02
<jusss> 有人用xterm吗
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 是呀
<jusss> 谁给个xterm的字体配置压
<iMadper> jiero: 我一天6小时就满足了
<jiero> iMadper: 你也比我强多了。。。
<zsc> ?
<iMadper> jiero: 不是, 我是说, 我变成一天6小时的话, 我就满足了
<jusss> 我在用宋体
 * jiero 太不行了。连着睡6小时几天之后就有一次睡10个小时。
<jusss> 发现字间距有点大
<jusss> 我想知道你们的英文字体用什么
<jusss> 我现在在用DejaVu Sans
<lpy> iMadper:  主要是 起床压力大。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。可怜的孩子。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 尤其是冬天
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<iMadper> lpy: 广州最近冷吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 你为啥晚上不能早睡还是你是失眠？
<lpy> iMadper:  起床就精神了
<lpy> iMadper:  还好
<lpy> iMadper:  我就穿两件  出去吃个饭热。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 可以早睡, 但是我早睡也不会早起...
<iMadper> lpy: 我这边也是两件
<jiero> lpy: 起床能克服。连着放6个隔一分钟一个的闹钟
<iMadper> lpy: 一件夏天的Tee
<iMadper> lpy: 一件羽绒服
<lpy> jiero: 太傻了。。。冬天根本行不通。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我坚强的睡觉意志, 能克服六个闹钟继续睡觉的!
<lpy> jiero:  主要还是 毅力！  lol~~~
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
 * iMadper 自己都佩服自己的毅力
<jiero> lpy iMadper 靠，把你的手机设上闹钟连到几米外低音炮上！
<lpy> 那样 舍友也会醒的 lol~~~
<iMadper> lpy: 舍友会醒, 你会死
<lpy> lol~~
<zsc> iMadper: 我会查ip了,在nickserv里面
<iMadper> zsc:  /whois xxx 就行了
<zsc> iMadper: 我这不行
<iMadper> zsc: 可以.
<zsc> iMadper: empathy<-
<iMadper> zsc: 可以.
<reatdoom> 请教大家个问题，哪种进程的调度算法算可以做到新建立的进程只在一个cpu核上跑，不是taskset强制的
<jiero> iMadper: 其实，你应该实验那个
<iMadper> reatdoom: 没理解, 新建立的进程只在*同*一个cpu上面跑吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 我昨天晚上1.40起床的。
<jiero> 22:00睡的
<iMadper> reatdoom: 你是希望多次调度之后, 这个进程还是在cpu#1上面, 而不会调度到另外一个上面?
<jiero> 3小时40分
<iMadper> jiero: 然后你起来干嘛...
<reatdoom> 恩，是的
<iMadper> jiero: 你有了这个习惯, 其实不一定好.
<zsc> imadper: 我打/whois的时候,empathy会开个小窗口提示,里面是没有ip信息的,但/msg nickserv info xxx就会有
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。还是没做出来 HTML5 note
<iMadper> reatdoom: 现在的调度器都是这么做的, 如果不考虑smp load balance的话, 基本都可以保证一直在某个cpu上面调度.
<iMadper> reatdoom: 但是, 考虑到smp load balance, 貌似就都保证不了了
<reatdoom> 因为被调度到到其他核心上 cache 的失效对程序的性能影响太大了
<iMadper> zsc: O_o
<iMadper> reatdoom: 你遇到这个问题了?
<iMadper> reatdoom: perf观测出来的cache miss太多了?
<iMadper> jiero: html5... 我不会html...
<lpy> jiero: 起来看书？看一会就会困了又想睡的 lol~
<iMadper> reatdoom: 你可以强制你的cpu固定在某一个node的某一个cpu上面的.
<iMadper> s/cpu/程序/
<reatdoom> iMadper： 恩，最近在做视频转码,如果在一个cpu上跑可以达到100-120fps 一旦让他在多核心上跑只能达到30-40左右
<reatdoom> 随着进程变多性能会一直降低
<iMadper> reatdoom: 这个不是啥问题吧... 有用户态工具能帮你
<iMadper> reatdoom: 不需要考虑调度算法
<jiero> lpy: 没啊。
<jiero> lpy: 我做什么事就会想睡的。
<lpy> lol~
<jiero> lpy: 我只要认真听别人讲事就会打哈欠
<jiero> lpy: 可能是呼吸系统跟不上
<reatdoom> iMadper 恩，哪也只能用taskset了，主要是新弄的几台机器不存在这个问题，所以想搞清楚，那几台应该使用了不同的调度了，或者关闭了啥
<iMadper> reatdoom: 因为, 基本所有的调度算法都会试图保持某个进程只在某个cpu上面调度的, 但是smp的负载均衡会移动进程到不同的cpu的等待队列里面, 所以我觉得跟调度算法区别不大
<iMadper> reatdoom: 现在调度, 用的都是cfs吧?
<iMadper> reatdoom: 考虑到不同的cpu的缓存类型是不同的, 有些cpu的l2开始, 就是多个核心共享的了...
<iMadper> reatdoom: 所以新的机器遇不到这个问题, 不一定是内核的问题.. (猜的)
<jiero>   3.86 W    100.0%         Radio device: hp-wmi
<jiero>   3.37 W    100.0%         Audio codec hwC0D0: Analog Devices
<jiero>   3.23 W     1.3 pkts/s  Network interface: wlan0 (iwlwifi)
<jiero> 这种功耗，太亏了。
<jiero> iMadper: 无线网卡功耗太高了
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么我的powertop看不到瓦数
<jiero> iMadper: 我用的是 2.4版本。Device stats 那个 tab
<iMadper> jiero: 2.5 也是device stats的那个tab.. 可能我的acpi不支持.
<jiero> iMadper: 你开启了没 ACHI 之类的。
<jiero> 我不知道。
<iMadper> jiero: 不会... achi... 闻所未闻...
<jiero> lol我也不知道是不是这样拼写呐。
<jiero> 到底是什么意思。
<jiero> 算了。
 * jiero 太无知，怎么能和 iMadper 比。。。还
<iMadper> jiero: .... 我没这意思... nnnd, 我是真不知道...
<jiero> iMadper: 我说真的，你对于硬件怎么工作了解的比我多
<iMadper> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=LqJ2eHhiSxa_wEJeFqXNgt_bPfJaprtGbI-C-jcetOgUv8CkZWQL9VMSLmnZPss1lHrDja-fq0C2QjdIwHvqla  你看, 你说对了!
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ ACHI_百度百科
<jiero> iMadper: 就是没什么关系。
<iMadper> jiero: ACHI是错误的写法，准确的写法是AHCI   貌似你又错了....
<iMadper> jiero: 这个百科叫做 achi, 但是第一句又说不交achi...
<iMadper> jiero: O_o
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈。
<jiero> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> jie
<jiero> iMadper: 我也看到了。
<iMadper> jiero: 可能具体叫什么是业界难题来的. 难怪咱俩都不知道~ lol~
<reatdoom> iMadper 程序运行起来 sy 的占用达到了30% 新的机器却不到1% 然后io一直存在，新的机器却很少有io ,应该是load balance问题吧，这方面我还是得好好学习学习
<iMadper> reatdoom: 最好的办法是用perf看缓存命中率
<iMadper> reatdoom: IO这东西, 倒是跟缓存命中率无关.
<iMadper> reatdoom: IO也跟load balance无关吧...
<iMadper> reatdoom: 我也想不通... 总觉得, 你的新机器是在硬解... 你的旧机器在软解...
<iMadper> zsc: ^^ 帮忙分析呀
<reatdoom> iMadper 可能是mem的cache吧，不一定是cpu的cache
<iMadper> reatdoom: mem cache?? 两台机器的内存不同吗???
<zsc> iMadper: 分析毛,切换会引起这么大的性能损失???
<iMadper> reatdoom: 大小?
<iMadper> zsc: 会呀
<iMadper> zsc: 分支预测错了, 都有可能有这么大的损失的
<reatdoom> 是啊，我对比了新旧两台，旧的所有核心的cpu都很平衡，30%左右， 新的一个核基本都占到了80%
<reatdoom> 然后我让旧的机器只跑单个核，立马转码的性能就提高了3-4倍
<iMadper> http://baike.baidu.com/view/767950.htm  <--- lpy wps诞生于此?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 金山大学_百度百科
<jiero> iMadper: 我发现我的电脑播放 1080P 需要 ~80% cpu。。。即使用了硬件加速。
<iMadper> jiero: 解码还好, reatdoom 那个估计是转码
<jiero> iMadper: 那就是同时解码和编码了
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 编码一边比较难硬解吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 硬解肯定只是解码吧。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<jiero> iMadper: 我坐在桌子上。
<iMadper> jiero: 你说的对
 * iMadper 又想睡觉了
<reatdoom> 调度的损失还真是挺大的，我同时跑6路，结果他们的总体 转码速度 只有100fps 就相当于一跑只有20fps不到的性能，无论加多少路，整体性能就这么多了
<jiero> iMadper: 看到可爱漂亮的女孩小时候的照片 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62355f01gw1dudoxbx2jej.jpg
<reatdoom> 每个转码进程跑一个核心，6路的总合就可以达到600fps
<jiero> 呃。ctrl + w 习惯了。
<iMadper> reatdoom: 说话的时候要加上人名, 不然 zsc 的客户端不会提醒他, 就看不到了
<jiero> 如果换慢了。就把这个频道关上了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 没看出好看...
 * zsc 日死,我一直在掉线
<reatdoom> 好久不用irc了，命令忘记了 ：《
<lpy> ....
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 多可爱的小姑娘。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  采矿业！
<jiero> reatdoom: 用 irc 的，还用啥命令？
<jiero> reatdoom: 我都现查
<zsc> reatdoom: 你用linux转码?
<zsc> reatdoom: 我觉得不是调度的问题..
<iMadper> lpy: https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/12/6/621
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: LKML: Linus Torvalds: Linux 3.13-rc3
<iMadper> lpy: 终于等到了, 真不容易
<jiero> iMadper: 你辛苦了
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
 * jiero 不到 65KG，站在桌子上也不怕
<jiero> duckduckgo 竟然出了曼德拉鸭子。。。
<jiero> 黑鸭子。。。
<reatdoom> T_T 试了半天命令都不对啊
<reatdoom> 我再去查查
<jiero> 话说动物界里毛多的都不是黑皮肤。。。
<iMadper> reatdoom: 输入别人名字前两个字母, 然后 tab补全
<iMadper> jiero: 乌鸡
<reatdoom> 斜线 然后 加 名字么
<iMadper> reatdoom: 输入别人名字前两个字母, 然后 tab补全
<reatdoom> iMadper: test
<reatdoom> 对了吗？
<iMadper> reatdoom: succeed
<reatdoom> 我记得以前是 斜线 say 消息来着，不知道这个irc怎么就不灵光了
<tryit> iptable中，为什么有了-p tcp之后还需要加-m tcp ?
<reatdoom> tryit:  -m 是加载模块的意思，如果是自己写的模块就必须要加上这个参数才行
 * hoxily 摸摸 reatdoom
<tryit> reatdoom, 恩，我知道-m是模块
<tryit> reatdoom, "-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT"
<tryit> reatdoom, 我的意思是为什么前面已经有了"-p tcp"了，后面还要加"-m tcp"
<reatdoom> zsc: 用了7-8年的linux，比较喜欢它，所以，只要是我自己在搞的东西，就在他上面搞 ，哈哈
<RainFlying> http://bijo-linux.com/
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: 美女Linux
<RainFlying> tryit: -m tcp 可以不用的，我从来不用 -m tcp
<reatdoom> tryit: 不加也行啊
<tryit> reatdoom, RainFlying 多谢了，这是默认的，我以为必须加呢
<jusss> 今天周末咋这么多人
<iMadper> RainFlying: 干脆弄一个avlinux吧~ 到大学校园推广, 一定火!
<jusss> iMadper: 一个快播就把它干掉了。。。
<jusss> 还有百度影音
<reatdoom> iMadper: linux也不要用企鹅代言了
<RainFlying> 作为一个 Windows 的忠实用户，我表示还没用过这两个玩意。
<tryit> 最近做开php和web前端了，bootstrap啥的
<jusss> 。。。
<RainFlying> 最近在找 NCIS LA 的在线视频，发现要装百度影音，于是直接关。
<zzzZZZ> ubuntu 的 xfce 桌面怎么样 稳定吗？电脑配置不行，跑虚拟机太卡了
<jusss> RainFlying: 快播 百度影音 风行 PPS PPTV 暴风影音 一个没装？
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 我现在开的vmware的centos，以及phpstorm
<jusss> zzzZZZ: 不装桌面不就行了
<reatdoom> windows下 我是尽量只装开源的
<iMadper> reatdoom: lol~ 找武藤兰吗?
<tryit> 准备加个4G内存，将光驱位装个1TB的硬盘
<jusss> 濑亚美莉，感觉很喜欢
<zzzZZZ> 不装桌面 做开发不是很方便 web开发，总是要不断的浏览效果
 * jusss 起来到现在还没吃饭，想吃泡面了
 * black_angel 现在还在苦逼地加班中……尼码
<iMadper> black_angel: 辞职去呀
<reatdoom> iMadper: 名字好熟悉，真心没看过。反正各个av女星 整天听以前的同学念道，总算有点常识了，哈哈
<jusss> black_angel: 你都有班上，我都没工作还。。。
<RainFlying> jusss: 快播，百度影音，风行，PPS, PPTV，暴风，这几个一个都没装。
<iMadper> reatdoom: å¼±...
<iMadper> reatdoom: 武藤兰都不知道...
<black_angel> reatdoom: iMadper 读作“媒婆”
 * jusss 求职，谁要实习生呀？
<black_angel> jusss: 顶你
<reatdoom> black_angel: 邪恶的理解了
<RainFlying> 要实习生呀？
<RainFlying> [02:05.38] <black_angel> jusss: 顶你
<RainFlying> black_angel jusss 公共频道不要这样！
<jusss> RainFlying: 。。。
<black_angel> iMadper: 你妹，竟然把我给踢了
 * hoxily RainFlying 你的时区暴露了
 * jusss 8=> * someone
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 你做啥web开发呢
<iMadper> black_angel: 所以应该kickban?
<RainFlying> 我的什么时区？
<jusss> RainFlying: 02:05:38
<iMadper> RainFlying: 跟我们同一个时区.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 或者差了12小时.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 但我相信是前者.
<jusss> iMadper: 你心里不平衡。。。
<RainFlying> 不跟你们用同个时区的时间会出问题的吧。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 不会.
 * black_angel 狠狠地抽了 iMadper 一耳光, iMadper 傻笑着说：谢您，感觉好多了
<zzzZZZ> php python js
<jusss> iMadper: 人家万一真的和我们不是同一个地方呢
<iMadper> RainFlying: irc is tz free.
<iMadper> black_angel: 你除了意淫还会儿点儿别的不会?
<black_angel> iMadper: git
<iMadper> black_angel: 别人问问题又不见你来解答
<jusss> 吃去买泡面去
<RainFlying> 我们用 UTC+1 的。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你人在哪里?
<RainFlying> Austria
<black_angel> iMadper: 回答问题不是我的专长
<iMadper> RainFlying: 哦.
<RainFlying> 歪楼是我的专长。
<iMadper> 踢人是我的专长
<RainFlying> 我今天要学 C 语言和算法。
<iMadper> 我今天要看两部av
<RainFlying> 今天 VPN 挂了，连不到我的台式机了。
<RainFlying> 我现在都没服务器可以跑虚拟机了，以前我有一台 Dell 2950 跑了几个 8G 内存的虚拟机玩。。。
<RainFlying> 现在可怜地只能在自己的笔记本上 Hyper-V 跑 Debian 了
<iMadper> hyper-V是windows的???
<reatdoom> RainFlying: 真心觉得现在搞配置，首选固态硬盘，那才是真的提升速度啊
<black_angel> RainFlying: 兄弟，你是干嘛的，跑那么多虚拟机
<reatdoom> RainFlying: 一台windowxp 虚拟机，冷启动3－4Ｓ
<zsc> 现在固态硬盘都什么价,我也想弄个去....里面只放系统文件....文档放固态,,,,
<zsc> 文档放磁盘
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 我最近也开始web开发了，bootstrap，jquery，php, codeigniter, smarty
<RainFlying> Samsung 840  128G 大概是 700 左右。
<reatdoom> zsc: 我觉得120G就足够了，不放电影啥的话，价格应该600-700吧
<RainFlying> 我想搞个大一点的硬盘，我现在的硬盘只有 256G 大小。
<RainFlying> 现在的硬盘只有 256G
<zzzZZZ> tryit 哦，我一般都是用框架和cms
<iMadper> 840怎么会七百... 500+
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 我也是用codeigniter框架
<iMadper> 840 pro差不多700    840 evo差不多不到600
<RainFlying> 840 Pro 也是 840 嘛。会有人考虑 840 非 Pro 的？
<RainFlying> 我都不知道我的 SSD 多少钱。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 840就是840, pro是pro
<zzzZZZ> ci 很简洁
<RainFlying> 我说 840 一般是指 840 Pro
 * iMadper 我说C一般是指java
<RainFlying> zzzZZZ 我们用 Symphony
<RainFlying> f
<zzzZZZ> symfony ?
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 我现在兼职给别人完整地做一个网站，包括前端和后端，包括论坛、商城，工作量还是很大的
<zzzZZZ> 这么狠，巨匠级
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 现学现卖，10年前学过网页三剑客，现在基本上都挂了
<zzzZZZ> tryit , 完全用ci从基础开始吗？那是很费力的
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 恩，
<zzzZZZ> 用现成的产品做二次开发吧，一般的业务都可以应对
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 从0开始能学不少东西，我没接触过web开发，学了不少东西
<zzzZZZ> tryit 我们当初也是网页三剑客 工作了才知道那么多么落伍的东西
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 也不能叫落伍吧，那个年代还是很流行的
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 现在用phpstorm
<RainFlying> Makefile 都不会写，我果然太圡了
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 前端后端都是用它
<reatdoom> tryit: 刚开始还是自己写比较好，以后可以直接用自己写过的模板就更顺手了
<tryit> reatdoom, 恩
<tryit> RainFlying, 啃下info make，我当初就是这么学的
<zzzZZZ> 我觉得了解一些成熟的产品比较好，拓展一下思路
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 完成这个项目吧，熟悉一些流行的产品，以后能加速二次开发
<tryit> zzzZZZ, 现在是codeigniter+smarty+bootstrap
<zzzZZZ> 哦
<zsc> ub dvd 1.6G,而debian dvd 3.8G,为何不同??
<RainFlying> 里面东西不一样。
<zsc> RainFlying: 自然不一样,但ub怎么不弄的大一点?
<zsc> RainFlying: 这是ub12之后缩小的...
<RainFlying> 弄大了有什么意义？
<zsc> RainFlying: ub本来也是近4G
<RainFlying> 我都想让安装盘只有 20M 呢
<RainFlying> 但是 Net Install 好像也要 250M
 * iMadper 盘上的, 不能保持最新. 所以, 盘上只放基础的, 更多的东西, 从网上安装. 现在大家网速都这么快.
<zsc> 我喜欢dvd,联网少
<tryit> 固态硬盘有什么好的应用？最近准备升级下
<RainFlying> iMadper: 网速好慢，我是奇怪运营商 2M 的 HFC
<iMadper> tryit: 应用?
<iMadper> tryit: O_o
<crazyfivesheep> 除了快， 没什么优点
<iMadper> tryit: 乃不是说好搞内核的么...
<iMadper> tryit: 说好的内核呢...
<RainFlying> crazyfivesheep: 摔不坏
<tryit> iMadper, 现在有项目赚钱了，就暂时做下web开发
<iMadper> tryit: 好吧.
<RainFlying> 项目球袋
<tryit> iMadper, kernel不容易出货
<crazyfivesheep> 特想搞搞linux开发
<iMadper> tryit: 是呀.
<crazyfivesheep> 没什么机会
<tryit> iMadper, 几年没个成果
<crazyfivesheep> 我说kernel
<iMadper> tryit: 一两年成果就不小了吧
<tryit> iMadper, 周期太长，人生苦短
<crazyfivesheep> 这玩意 怎么个入门法
<tryit> iMadper, 远离折腾，我现在web开发都不用钟爱的emacs了，改用phpstorm，不想折腾了
<iMadper> crazyfivesheep: 同问.
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 我为了不折腾, 决定就写现在会的语言了, 学新语言, 得先折腾emacs...
<zzzZZZ> 还是emacs 好
<crazyfivesheep> 我这阵子都用 pycharm, intellij 那堆ide是特好
<crazyfivesheep> 就是贵了点
<RainFlying> Emacs 的自动补全还不知道怎么搞。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: ... ....
<tryit> 我现在vi/emacs都混着用
<reatdoom> iMadper: 为嘛不是vim啊
<crazyfivesheep> intellij 貌似要$500
<iMadper> reatdoom: 个人喜好问题
<tryit> ssh上去用vi，本地开着emacs
<RainFlying> xchat 为啥是收费的？
<crazyfivesheep> 有免费的
<iMadper> reatdoom: 我不会vim script. 但是会点儿elist
<iMadper> elisp
<iMadper> ...
<tryit> iMadper, 精通了elisp，emacs就顺手了
<zsc> 我常用gedit....vi少...emacs不会...
<iMadper> tryit: 精通不了, 能给自己写个小函数而已.
<tryit> iMadper, 但是精通elisp的周期应该不会短
<iMadper> tryit: 是呀...接口太多了, 每次现查都是.
<RainFlying> 我 Vim 和 Eamcs 都不会用
<tryit> iMadper, 我也是这水平，:-)
<iMadper> tryit: 我登录ssh之后也是用vim
<RainFlying> gedit 用不上
<RainFlying> 开发的话 Visual Studio 靠谱多了
 * iMadper 的电脑里没有gedit...
<reatdoom> iMadper: 我也没有咋认真学过vim，只会一些基本的操作，命令啥的总会忘记
<iMadper> reatdoom: 我先用的vim, 用了半年, 然后才换得emacs.
<jiero> 好快。
<black_angel> tryit: 你为毛要 ssh 开 vi， 放着 emacs 不用
<jiero> RainFlying: 因为想收费，所以收费了啊。
<iMadper> lpy: 正在学习网站制作:  sinatra    cc tryit
<tryit> 我是从vi转到emacs的，看了大部分的vi手册，脚本也写了不少，最后发现扩展性受局限，就开始了学习emacs的征程……
<tryit> billyway, ssh里vi快
<black_angel> tryit: 直接在 emacs 里面 /root@192.168.2.223:/home/root/.bashrc
<tryit> billyway, 知道
 * iMadper 一看就是没死过...
<zzzZZZ> 用emacs就是因为tab直接缩进
<reatdoom> iMadper: 我第一个接触的就是vim，用了7年多了，所以也就懒的再换了，主要是现在不太愿意折腾了
<RainFlying> Vim 的 GPG 插件很坑爹，大概一个加密的文件之后，修改了再保存，然后发现是把文本直接添加到加密后的文件末尾的。Emacs 的好像是被加密的文本添加内容，然后再重新加密一遍的。
<iMadper> zzzZZZ: tab一般都干别的去了, M-i倒是一直是tab
<tryit> 珍惜生命、适当折腾
<RainFlying> Vim 里 xxd 把文件转成 hex mode 的时候会在末尾加上奇怪的 \r\n
<tryit> iMadper, 你为啥也搞web了
<black_angel> 我现在几乎一开机就是开着 emacs，连服务器，编码，编译，改配置看日志，全在 emacs 里面了，都忘了 vi 的操作了
<RainFlying> 我当时还以为我 dd mbr 的时候多 dd 了一个字节
<reatdoom> iMadper: 不过vim现在的esc键真的很坑爹，听说以前的键盘esc是在大小写那个位置的，那倒是方便了很多
<RainFlying> reatdoom: 大部分时间可以用 C-c
<iMadper> tryit: 累得时候玩玩web, 更多时间还是学kernel
<black_angel> esc可以用 C-[ 代替
<reatdoom> RainFlying black_angel 新技能get
<zzzZZZ> 我是就习惯tab缩进了，写python的时候方便
<RainFlying> Python 强制缩进太变态了
<zzzZZZ> 也想自己学点lisp扩展一下，一直没时间，也觉得没必要，能写代码顺手也就这样了
<zzzZZZ> 集成的功能多了 还不如直接用ide
<zsc> iMadper: 用emacs都集成了啥功能呀?
<black_angel> 我比较喜欢这种精神：http://imagebin.org/280999
<black_angel> zsc: 集成了ssh, scp,rm,cp,mv,sh,irc,..elisp
<black_angel> zsc: 以及 hack & share spirit
<iMadper> zsc: 看邮件/聊irc/写代码/todo-list
<iMadper> zsc: emacs看邮件/回邮件 绝对是利器.
<black_angel> 这个功能还没用过的说
<icebox> .
<icebox> ssss
<iMadper> zsc: 我还没见过比emacs更好的邮件客户端.
<icebox> zsc: .....
<jusss> iMadper: mailx...
<zsc> iMadper: 用emacs扩展了什么功能???我又掉了线!!
 * jusss TP-LINK_BOOM
<jusss> boom!
<TP-LINK_BOOM> boom!
 * iMadper usb3.1新特性, 插头不区分方向, 不会存在usb口插反了的情况了! 他们早就改这么做了!
<onlylove> iMadper: 不理解怎么做的，来个细节图
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没图
<iMadper> onlylove: 他们抛弃现在的插口了已经
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道是两头金手指？
<onlylove> 抛弃现在的插口，怎么往下兼容啊
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<lpy> iMadper:  网站制作什么。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 还没想要
<iMadper> lpy: 主要是看到那本书了
<iMadper> lpy: 就想学一下
<onlylove> iMadper: 什么书
<lpy> iMadper:  = =。
<iMadper> Sinatra
<lpy> iMadper:  http://book.douban.com/subject/6429591/
<^k^> lpy ... ⇪ Sinatra (豆瓣)
<lpy> iMadper:  这个？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: 100页哦
<lpy> 这个跟 网站有什么关系？
<lpy> 哎？
<zzzZZZ> ruby 的小框架？
<zsc> iMadper: 编辑器扩展有啥好处??
<ZBYD> 新人求教 如何打开/etc/privoxy/config 这个文件 通过终端
<ZBYD> 我使用的是gedit
<zsc> sudo gedit /etc/privoxy/config
<icebox> ZBYD: gedit /etc/privoxy/config
<iMadper> zsc: 你有需求 就自己去扩展, 你没有需求 就没有好处
<iMadper> lpy: ruby小框架, 挺有意思的, 我想看他的实现
<zsc> iMadper: 你说说你都用扩展干嘛呀
<iMadper> zsc: 刚才不是说了?
<zsc> iMadper: 我掉线了
<iMadper> <iMadper> zsc: 看邮件/聊irc/写代码/todo-list
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用U盘安装ubuntu，系统无法进入安装界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453289 选择U盘启动后，就一直黑屏载入状态，无法进入安装界面。 不是U盘的问题，不是ubuntu系统的问题，试了几个，都这样子。以前可以装，重新装了下XP后，就这样了。求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwode90 — 2013-12-07 15:22
<ZBYD> 谢谢你哈  我试试
<ZBYD> Vidalia 无法保存您的 高级 设置。
<ZBYD> ControlSocket 的路径不存在
<ZBYD> 各位高手 这个是什么意思啊
<ZBYD> 不让我保存
<jack_> e
<zsc> cmd1 | cmd2;我想在cmd2中读终端怎么办??
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tryit> 生产环境的web服务器配置是由php开发人员负责吗？
<tryit> cc iMadper
<iMadper> tryit: 不死好吧.
<tryit> iMadper, ?
<iMadper> tryit: 不是吧...
<iMadper> tryit: typo...
<tryit> ......
<iMadper> zsc: 什么叫做在cmd2中读终端?
<iMadper> tryit: 手抽了一下
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 自己做了个PHP中国社区，喜欢有兴趣的同学能入住，一起建设 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453290 最近独立做了一个PHP社区，欢迎大家前去入住。 由于水平有限，难免有不好的地方，大家那个多包涵！ PHP中国社区 PHPCNC (PHP CHINA COMMUNITY ) 统计信息: 发表于 由 yybcjq — 2013-12-07 15:48
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux，qq，msn，...... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453291 刚转用LINUX大家庭，系统换了很多版本，流行版基本上全装过了，也算是张了见识了。 也不知道是不是我的无线网卡太个性了，能正常使用的LINUX版本却只有CENTOS和UBUNTU， 最后还是选用了UBUNTU但是为不习惯它到个性桌面，还好能安装MATE桌面。
<^k^> ─> 但是遗憾到是至今没能用上QQ，没办法注册了个MSN，但是却没有好友......郁闷啊!!!!! 我的MSN号是：whzbaobao@li …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<zsc> iMadper: 我找到办法了.....
<zsc> iMadper: 按管道的办法,标准输入已经不是终端了,所以read str读不到终端,但read str <&1可以读到....
<zsc> iMadper: cmd2的标准输入不是终端.....
<zsc> 恩???我错了,我傻逼了
<zsc> iMadper: 当我没说
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<zsc> iMadper: 我的意思没错,我想偏了,,,,,眼睛里都是泪啊~~
<tryit> iMadper, 配置个apache服务器，不显示也不报错……真晕
<tryit> iMadper, log里也正常
<jiero> tryit: 什么叫不显示？
<jiero> iMadper: 做个 webrtc 吧。
<jiero> iMadper: 我是解决不了。
<tryit> jiero, 页面为空
<jiero> tryit: 对啊。界面默认就是空啊。
<tryit> jiero, 我加的静态页了，正常，然后phpinfo()也正常
<jiero> It works! 出现在工作目录里有 index.htm(l)/.php时——默认
<jiero> tryit: 呃。你做了什么了
<tryit> jiero, 现在是访问codeigniter出现的问题，空白
<jiero> 。那是什么。不知道。
<tryit> jiero, 一个php框架
<jiero> 和你用什么框架好像没关系
<tryit> jiero, 500 Internal Server Error
<jiero> tryit: ...
<tryit> jiero, 可能是有些目录设置成777了，比如cache
<jiero> tryit: 你需要详实的沙盒记录。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> zsc: 读不懂你的描述.
<iMadper> tryit: apache... 我就用过thin...
<iMadper> jiero: webrtc, 有没有现成的呀?
 * iMadper 睡醒了还是困
<jiero> iMadper: 似乎有不少。但是我看不懂啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 呃... 不需要看代码, 看install之类的, 看不出来?~ 那我八成也够呛
<jiero> iMadper: 没有，都是要代码的。
<iMadper> jiero: 呃... 好吧...
<zsc> iMadper:cmd1 | cmd2这条命令中,cmd2里需要从终端读用户的输入,用read str <&1就可以了,就这些
<iMadper> zsc: s/cmd2里需要从终端读用户的输入/cmd2需要从标准输入读用户的输入/
<iMadper> zsc: 你是要表达这个意思?
<zsc> cmd2在这条命令中标准输入不是终端了,但我需要读用户输入,单纯的read str是不可以的
<iMadper> zsc: 哦, 明白了
 * iMadper https://billmccloskey.wordpress.com/2013/12/05/multiprocess-firefox/
<zsc> iMadper: 我在写一个选择wifi热点的脚本...debian自带的只能粗略的选
<iMadper> zsc: wifi-menu ?
<iMadper> zsc: 试试看: wifi-menu
<zsc> iMadper: 就那个右上角的那个,图形的
<iMadper> zsc: network-manager?
<iMadper> zsc: buggy network-manager....
<zsc> iMadper: 恩
<zsc> iMadper: 快写完了
<zsc> iMadper: 调用nmcli
<iMadper> zsc: 我以前也用nmcli... 后来发现nm各种出问题, 而且很难修好
<zsc> iMadper: 那你现在用啥?
<iMadper> zsc: wifi-menu
<tryit> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，搞定了
<iMadper> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjQ0OTQwNzAw.html?f=21183737&ev=1   霸气!  lpy
<lpy> owo
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 实拍北京井下人家蜗居地被清理 井口遭水泥封—专辑：《北京闹市井内蜗居者被“劝离”井口被封》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<lpy> 有个人发了个 Bug，然后说没有 某个变量。。。但是我往上一看发现有这个变量。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  不过他说的那个 有bug 的代码是在 一个 #ifdef 里面的。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  这种事情科学？
<iMadper> lpy: fx的bug?
<lpy> iMadper:  不然咧= =。
<lpy> 啊 I see
<iMadper> lpy: 给bz看看
<iMadper> lpy: fx的bug报的人这么多... 而且还没人修?
<lpy> iMadper:  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=947495
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: 947495 – Network usage stats for TCPSocket get undefined value
<lpy> iMadper:    这不是 报  bug！
<lpy> iMadper:   提出这个的人就是 fx 的人。。
<iMadper> lpy: 哦... mozilla的?
<lpy> iMadper:  http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/dom/network/src/TCPSocket.js#670
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: mozilla-central mozilla/dom/network/src/TCPSocket.js
<lpy> iMadper:   嗯
<lpy> 这个是那个 变量。。。往下看，709行有一个 ifdef 里面的使用
<lpy> iMadper:   应该是 ifdef 的问题了我猜= =。
<lpy> iMadper: 但是那边现在在睡觉。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 要不要看那么久
<lpy> iMadper:  来吱一声  owo  我刚才随手看到的。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: 670没有定义length?
<lpy> iMadper:  不是定义了吗
<iMadper> lpy: 对呀, 定义了呀.
<iMadper> lpy: 696还用了呀
<lpy> iMadper:  对呀
<lpy> iMadper:   但是在 709 那里居然是 undefined。。。
<iMadper> lpy: js, 不会.
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~~~
<iMadper> lpy: js这真诡异..
<iMadper> lpy: 要是c, 那就是肯定是定义了的
<lpy> 嗯我见识了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 在#ifdef里面, 作用域和命名空间是不变的
<iMadper> lpy: 但是, js里面的#ifdef是不是预处理我都不知道...
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯  owo  好吧
<iMadper> lpy: 你能重现这个问题吗?
<iMadper> lpy: 比如, 你加一下打印, 看看能不能打印出来这个变量...
<iMadper> 在这个位置...
<lpy> iMadper:  主要是不知道哪里用
<iMadper> lpy: 所以, 有可能是那哥们说错了?
<lpy> iMadper:  owo 好吧。。。他是滑铁卢的。。。 加拿大人。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 尼玛不知道 === 是什么意思
<lpy> iMadper:  在 Mozilla 做平台攻城湿
<iMadper> 全拷贝?
<iMadper> lpy: ... ... 貌似, 挺厉害的样子...
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天出门见到一个好地方
<iMadper> imtxc: 你找到天上人间了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 比国家编译局还牛逼
<iMadper> imtxc: 你找到基友俱乐部了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 北京市种子协会！
<iMadper> imtxc: ! nb!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有1t种子!
<imtxc> iMadper: 会长好
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖~
<iMadper> lpy: 不知道...
<lpy> iMadper:   lol~~ Mozilla 的 Release 攻城湿 有一个要求是  wear many hats
<iMadper> lpy: .... ....
<lpy> iMadper:  能扮演多种角色。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 因为mozilla也穷?
<iMadper> lpy: 90%收入来自google赞助
<lpy> iMadper:  Mozilla 很穷吗？
<lpy> iMadper:  业务没 竞价？
<iMadper> lpy: 剩下的是骗微软的蛋糕骗来的?
<lpy> lol~~
<iMadper> lpy: mozilla的收入不算低, 3亿刀每年
<iMadper> lpy: 但是2亿多都是google捐助的
<iMadper> lpy: 万一哪天google不支持了, mozilla就穷了
<iMadper> lpy: 你没跟我说 === 是什么意思呀
<iMadper> lpy: memcpy吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉，女朋友帮忙洗衣服心疼了，是不是我应该买双真皮手套保护保护她。。。
<zsc> 无语!
 * iMadper 要心平气和...
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 我觉得应该买
<iMadper> imtxc: 女朋友嘛, 还是要呵护一下的
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 擦，居然把我 kick 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这还能不t?!
<imtxc> 。。。
 * iMadper 消灭炫耀党!
<zsc> iMadper: wifi-menu哪里弄??
<iMadper> zsc: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wifi-menu+github
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<zsc> iMadper: https://github.com/joukewitteveen/netctl/blob/master/src/wifi-menu
<^k^> zsc ⇪ ti: netctl/src/wifi-menu at master · joukewitteveen/netctl · GitHub
<zsc> iMadper: 这么长的脚本,我的才11行
<iMadper> zsc: linux kernel那么长, 我写一个, 才几百行...
<zsc> iMadper: 我的好....你要不要??
<zsc> iMadper: 我就一条管道命令....
<iMadper> zsc: 不要...
<iMadper> zsc: 你的依赖nmcli
<iMadper> zsc: nm这东西, 我再也不想安装了
<haha> 奇怪啊，我怎么老觉得我的audacious放出来的声音不干净呢
<haha> 甚至还不如命令行下的播放器moc
<haha> 有人能帮我分析下咋回事吗？。。
<onlylove> 吃饭去吃饭去
<onlylove> imtxc: 以后不要随便炫耀，你懂的
<zsc> iMadper: debian里没有现成的netctl,要编译......所以...
<iMadper> zsc: 所以要换掉debian? 不用吧? 编译一下就好了
<happyaron> iMadper: 但是你不得不继续安装nm吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 你有办法么？周一找老板摔了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 没有呀, 我电脑里没有nm
<happyaron> iMadper: 好吧你不做这块……
<iMadper> happyaron: 对呀
<iMadper> happyaron: :-)
<zsc> iMadper: systemd没装,,,iproute有个,但没有iproute2
<zsc> iMadper: 我也不敢去换systemd,这个我不熟悉
<happyaron> zsc: systemd挺好的
<happyaron> debian上换无压力
<jusss> systemd兼容sys v吗？
<jusss> 据说upstart兼容sys v
<zsc> 我还是将就着用吧,没有太大需要,,,systemd是替换sysvinit的
 * iMadper 不会用sysvinit... 就会点儿systemd
<zsc> 真是奇葩
<jusss> 刚看完一部电影，然后手误直接用鼠标加ctrl多选了几个直接给shift delete了。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: sysvinit除了能正确开机就没啥特点/功能了。
<happyaron> jusss: 恭喜。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 对呀, 所以貌似也没啥需要学得
<jusss> happyaron: 鼠标删除太容易犯错误了
<happyaron> jusss: 键盘才容易错呢。。。
<happyaron> jusss: shift delete是手贱啊。
<jusss> happyaron: 大家都是shift delete呀，没人会用右击删除吧
<happyaron> jusss: 右键删除的绝对比shift delete的多。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 不信你去各种写字楼里看看那些人。
<jusss> happyaron: 。。。
 * iMadper 没有文件管理器...
<happyaron> iMadper: 你赢了
<jusss> happyaron: 我面了n家公司，没人要我。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: yum install nautilus？
<happyaron> jusss: 为啥不要你呢，知道啥原因不？
<iMadper> happyaron: 那我得先试试: yaourt -S yum
<happyaron> iMadper: arch党。。。
 * jusss 也没有文件管理器，还没有桌面，
 * zsc 他一说wifi-menu,这点就很确定
<jusss> happyaron: 前天面了一个公司，本来都说的好的了，今天突然给我打电话说不找人了，因为要离职的那个人不离职了
<iMadper> jusss: 去把那个人打傻, 让他不得不离职
<happyaron> +1
<jusss> happyaron: 再上一个公司是直接让我去一个陌生的城市出差，还没出差补助，一个月只给1000，我说考虑下，后来我再打电话，人家说找够了
<iMadper> jusss: 去把找到的那几个人打傻, 让他们没办法入职
<zsc> jusss: 1K,还有这种事??
<jusss> iMadper: 我怎么这莫悲惨
<jusss> zsc: 嗯
<zsc> jusss: 干啥不比干那个好...
<iMadper> zsc: 我当时实习也才2k多一点儿...
<jusss> zsc: 都不符合那个什么最低标准
<zsc> jusss: 真是奇事!
 * iMadper 无良公司呀!
<jusss> zsc: 谁让我是学通信的苦b
<jusss> 真不打算在通信这行干了，太坑爹了
<iMadper> jusss: 你问问快乐阿荣学什么的
<jusss> happyaron: 你学什么的
<happyaron> jusss: 通信
<jusss> happyaron: 你不是什么清华吗？怎么还学通信
<happyaron> jusss: 我什么时候成清华的了？
<jusss> happyaron: 难道我记错了？
<happyaron> jusss: 要是清华的我就没这么忧桑了。
<iMadper> jusss: 不, 是阿荣记错了
<jusss> happyaron: 那你在哪
<iMadper> jusss: 阿荣就是清华的, 但是他给记成MIT了
<jusss> happyaron: 你去mit了？
<happyaron> 我真不是名校的。。。
<happyaron> 在北京，北京垃圾大学。
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 你记错了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你就是清华的
 * iMadper lol~
<happyaron> iMadper: 你要是能给我把学籍弄进去，我就承认是记错了。
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 清华池行吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不行
 * iMadper 清华池还是华清池来的?
<jusss> happyaron: 你通信什么专业？无线网络优化还是移动通信？或什么？
<happyaron> ...........................................
<happyaron> jusss: 本科
<happyaron> iMadper: 滚粗
<jusss> happyaron: 哦
<jusss> happyaron: 你大几？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我要是能把人弄进清华, 我还需要去潍坊轻工学院读书?!
<happyaron> jusss: 二
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 那我就不是清华的。
<jusss> 哎，一晃就苦b了
<happyaron> 说我么，确实苦逼
<jusss> happyaron: 你还上学了，有什么苦b的，我们到实习了，找不到实习公司的太比较苦b
<jusss> happyaron: 你这还有女朋友，我都没有
<happyaron> jusss: 实习其实还好啦
<happyaron> 找工作才麻烦呢。。。是吧 iMadper
<jusss> happyaron: 如果有其它行业要我就好了
<happyaron> iMadper: 进猫猫你有啥心得体会？
<happyaron> jusss: 跨行更麻烦些
<jusss> happyaron: 我感觉通信这个行业很坑。。。蛋蛋貌似也是通信行业的
<happyaron> 有啥办法捏
<happyaron> jusss: 现在啥不坑？
<iMadper> happyaron: 幼女朋友才麻烦呢
<iMadper> s/幼/有/
<imtxc> iMadper: 你们轻功学院学的凌波微步还是梯云纵
<jusss> happyaron: 我还一直以为你是上大四或读研究生的那种很严肃的人呢，
<iMadper> imtxc: 凌波微步, 罗袜生尘
<iMadper> happyaron: 心得体会是, 下次一定要跳槽去一家*真正的*云计算公司
<happyaron> jusss: 额
<iMadper> happyaron: 而不是去一个天天说自己是云计算公司的公司
<iMadper> happyaron: 我这要求过分吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: 给你介绍一个天天说自己是云计算公司的公司
<iMadper> happyaron: 难道你想说c社?
<happyaron> iMadper: 看你说是哪了，amazon rackspace
<happyaron> iMadper: 怎么回事c社
<iMadper> happyaron: amazon本来就是云计算公司呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 肯定bj本地的
<imtxc> iMadper: 神行百变也不错啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是ms、vmware？
<iMadper> happyaron: 其实不少小公司是做云计算的
<iMadper> happyaron: mjg不就去了云计算公司了吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 你学水产的，当时他们面试你时都问什么了
<iMadper> jusss: 你说哪个公司?
<jusss> iMadper: 你面了几个公司？
<iMadper> jusss: 腾讯问我, 写过文件系统吗, 我说没有. 问我, 自己写过数据库吗? 我说没有, 人家说, 那你不行呀, 我们这里都要自己写的
<iMadper> jusss: 然后我就被刷了
<happyaron> iMadper: mjg是谁
<iMadper> happyaron: nnnd, 我不写全称就是因为拼不出来...
<iMadper> happyaron: Matthew Garrett
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> iMadper: 他去哪了。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: nebula.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Nebula One: World's First Cloud Computer. OpenStack Private Cloud (@ nebula.com)
<happyaron> iMadper: 这是正经云计算公司。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<happyaron> opennebula...
<happyaron> 吃饭了，一会儿回来
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 你去吧, 我都吃完了
<jusss> 国外电影貌似现在都流行you know waht i said
<jusss> 要不就是for God's sake
<jusss> 前天看一欧洲的男女动作片，女主一直在喊god's devil,后来感觉不对呀，搜了一下，搜出了god as the devil,还有wiki，竟然
<iMadper> happyaron: https://www.nebula.com/careers/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<zsc> iMadper: 你在潍坊读过书?
<iMadper> zsc: 按照 imtxc 的说法, 我在潍坊练得轻功
<iMadper> ...
<zsc> iMadper: 真的假的呀?
<iMadper> zsc: 必须假的...
 * iMadper 我要是会凌波微步, 早就去抢银行了
<zsc> iMadper: 你到底在潍坊读过没?
<iMadper> 没
<zsc> iMadper: 好吧!!
<iMadper> Matthew Garrett (also known as mjg59) is a Linux kernel developer and is well-known in the Linux community for his work on power management. He is an employee of Nebula. He has a PhD in biology.
<iMadper> 我了个擦... mjg是生物学博士...
<jusss> iMadper: 他是个米国人？
<iMadper> jusss: 是吧. 不确定
<jusss> iMadper: 还是有ph.d的米国人，心里不平衡了
<lpy> iMadper:  刚才去吃饭了
<lpy> iMadper:  === 就是不止检查 值  还检查 类型。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 哦.
<iMadper> lpy: 那我理解差得太远了
<lpy> iMadper:  不对
<lpy> iMadper:  没 Google  Mozilla 也不会穷到哪里去的
<iMadper> lpy: 为啥?
<lpy> iMadper:  微软会很高兴地 开出大价钱 拿下搜索业务
<iMadper> lpy: mozilla的默认搜索引擎?
<lpy> iMadper:  拿下 firefox 的份额
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 有道理
<lpy> iMadper:  差不多这个意思
<iMadper> lpy: 也可能是yahoo
<lpy> 所以  Google 不太可能放弃 Mozilla
<lpy> Google 放弃了那就是在作死  除非他能各种超越 微软
<lpy> 哦我是说 除非能超越很远
<iMadper> 恩, 有道理
<jusss> 谷歌不是有chrome吗
<jusss> 还有chromium...
<lpy> 算的时候两个会算在一起的貌似？
<jusss> 吃饭去
<lpy> 不过我也不清楚
<iMadper> 浏览器计算, 不都是IE/fx/others 吗?
<jusss> 嗯
<lpy> Chrome 和 fx 差不多
<iMadper> lpy: 所以, 那两个是一起计算, 都在others里面.
<lpy> lol~
<jusss> askdjflkasdf
<jusss> jasdjfj
<jusss> jj
<lpy> ...
 * iMadper 绝不会错过这么好的ban别人的机会
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 用ubuntu和hadoop结合搭建云平台时总是无法实现无密码登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453295 我使用的是ubuntu13.04版本的操作系统，在使用hadoop搭建云平台的时候总是无法通过ssh服务实现无需输入密码登陆slave机器，求大神指点一二 统计信息: 发表于 由 superkiven — 2013-12-07 18:58
<mao> 酒肉穿肠过，佛祖心中留。
 * lucky__ 有人用过google voice吗
<iMadper> 国内GVoice有啥用?
<happyaron> iMadper: 往米帝打电话
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 对. 确实有这个用处.
<lucky__> iMadper: 用来收短信的
<lucky__> iMadper: 你用过这东西吗
<iMadper> lucky__: 没.
<lucky__> iMadper: gv是不是可以虚拟一个美国号码？
<iMadper> lucky__: 我只知道可以绑定到一个虚拟的美国号码
<lucky__> iMadper: 你知道怎么申请虚拟的美国号码吗
<iMadper> lucky__: 我知道google知道
<lucky__> iMadper: google的东西有些地方看不明白怎么办？
<iMadper> lucky__: 反复读.
<happyaron> iMadper +1
<iMadper> happyaron: lucky__: 我遇到看不懂的, 就是反复读呀... 这还能有啥别的办法?
<iMadper> 总不能自杀期待等下次投胎的时候智商能高一些吧?
<lucky__> iMadper: happyaron 你们确定反复读后的问题都能解决？
<iMadper> lucky__: 不确定
<iMadper> lucky__: 所有问题都能解决, 就连美国总统都做不到
<lucky__> iMadper: 如果反复读也解决不了怎么办
<iMadper> lucky__: 放弃呗~
<iMadper> lucky__: 就是不会做, 还能怎么办?
 * lucky__ 一直以为irc比美国总统厉害
<iMadper> lucky__: 我早就想当美国总统了
<iMadper> lucky__: 但是我不是出生在美国, 你告诉我, 怎么当?
<lucky__> iMadper: 可你不是在美国出生的
<lucky__> iMadper: 自杀投胎
<happyaron> lucky__: 没用的，三代美国才行
<iMadper> lucky__: 恩, 所以你知道看不懂需要怎么做了?
<iMadper> happyaron: 投胎在一个多代都是美国的家庭就行了嘛~
<iMadper> happyaron: 我决定买dkn的神衣了: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-2814391285.135.0v2s9l&id=7129791687&rn=90e94ecf6e011e0ab166141cf8bd3dbd
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 户外抓绒衣 男式 超轻加厚摇粒绒 多色冲锋衣内胆 QUECHUA-tmall.com天猫
<lucky__> iMadper: 智商再高也没用，不是所有问题都看得懂
<iMadper> lucky__: 投胎到美国也没用, 不是所有美国人都是总统
<happyaron> iMadper: o
<iMadper> lucky__: 去看下一个搜索结果呀
<iMadper> lucky__: 都看完了还是不行, 那就放弃呗
<lucky__> iMadper: 我确定你投胎之后就是...试过不行你来找我
 * jusss 想买个键盘，谁推荐下
<iMadper> jusss: realforce
<jusss> iMadper: 静电容？
<iMadper> .
<jusss> iMadper: 机械键盘我都用不起，还买电容键盘。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 哦, dt35/8115
 * jusss 把你们用的键盘都晒下吧
<jusss> iMadper: 你用什么键盘
<iMadper> jusss: 笔记本自带键盘
<jusss> happyaron: 你用什么键盘
<jusss> lucky__: 你用什么键盘
<happyaron> jusss: 破键盘。
<happyaron> jusss: 最好的键盘是thinkpad原装键盘。
<happyaron> 我的最好的。
<lucky__> jusss: 笔记本自带键盘
<iMadper> 还有个plu g2k青轴.... 三年前三百多买的...
<jusss> happyaron: 能比我的破？我用双飞燕的。。。2年前买时挺好的，现在按键很硬
<happyaron> jusss: dell 台机自带键盘，能和你双飞燕比么？
<lucky__> iMadper: 那衣服有多神？
<iMadper> lucky__: 我不知道.
<jusss> happyaron: 现在一定能，每次按 ctrl a都要花很大的劲才能按下
<lpy> iMadper:  你觉得给妹纸装电脑  用什么杀毒软件？
<lucky__> jusss: 我最近也想买键盘
<happyaron> jusss: 那意思是你需要买键盘了呗。
<iMadper> lpy: avast?
<happyaron> lpy: 用你自己就好了。。。
<jusss> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^
<alvin_rxg> lpy: 360，制造问题好帮手
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥?
<lpy> happyaron: lol~~~
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 说的对.
<lpy> alvin_rxg: lol~
<iMadper> happyaron: 不能同意你更多
<iMadper> lpy: 装个vnc server就行了. 后台开着.
<lpy> iMadper:  所以你们能总是在妹纸旁边盯着她别乱插 U 盘？
<iMadper> lpy: 别的都是浮云.
<lpy> ....
<happyaron> iMadper: 哥这句在汉语里貌似有点问题，你还是说英语吧？
<alvin_rxg> happy 就是这么泡 desti  的吧
<lucky__> iMadper: 我也想买一件玩玩
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 我总是不知道要用any more还是anymore
<happyaron> iMadper: can't agree more.
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<iMadper> happyaron: 知道了, cant agree anymore, 就是再也不能同意你了
<iMadper> happyaron: 是吧?
<happyaron> iMadper: y
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞! 拜蓉蓉大神
<stardiviner> 再同意不过了
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是……
<stardiviner> really ?
<jusss> happyaron: 中间能加什么词吗？如the fxxxking 呀bloody之类的
<stardiviner> 这是要 成大神的节奏阿
<happyaron> jusss: 没见过，不知道。
<iMadper> stard
<iMadper> stardiviner: 你说阿荣? 早就是了呀!
<happyaron> f**k...我不是
<stardiviner> iMadper: 是哦，
<stardiviner> happyaron: 拜见大神
<happyaron> ...
<jusss> http://www.youporn.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Porn Videos, Sex, XXX, Free Porn Tube - YouPorn
<iMadper> jusss: /topic
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你怎么不报
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不做重复的工作
<jusss> da jia hao
<happyaron> 不好
<happyaron> bu hao
<jusss> hao shen qi ya
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *T\}&N4@I*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 搜狗输入法 - 拼音输入法 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 为什么你第一次没报
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求问，启动xfce自动启动nemo，无法取消 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453297 桌面是xfce，xfce一启动nemo就自动启动，试过以下方法： 1.在会话和启动中nemo启动一项没勾上 2.删了xfce的配置 3.删除/etc/xdg/autostart/nemo-autostart.desktop 都没有效，只要启动，memo都会自动出现在桌面，还有什么办法可取消？ 统计
<^k^> ─> 信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2013-12-07 20:12
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 搜狗cloud pinyin没了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 因为能看懂呗
<jusss> 3个词内不报？
<jusss> zhe shi ce
<happyaron> ce shi
<happyaron> ce shi yi xia
<jusss> shi ce shi
<jusss> zhe shi ce shi
 * happyaron 我记得貌似我上过什么bot的黑名单，估计 alvin_rxg 也给我拉黑了？
<jusss> zhe shi ce shi , bu bao le ?
<happyaron> jusss: 估计是人家觉得提醒过你了。。。
<jusss> happyaron: en
<alvin_rxg> 全局，5分钟一次
<jusss> soga
<alvin_rxg> * 2分钟
<alvin_rxg> 改成全局 30秒好了
<jusss> happyaron: 现在除了机械键盘是不是都是低键程的键盘了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: da jia hao, ke yi le
<happyaron> jusss: 反正我的破键盘键程还可以
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ke yi le ma ?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *gRW|w*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<jusss> happyaron: ni you cuo guo yi ci ce shi de ji hui
<alvin_rxg> 30 sec 很快的吧。我就是不想看到满屏的警告……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 然后你kickban了
<iMadper> 我已经按捺不住了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我没有直接给 ChanServ 发送 kick 的权限……
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 20:19 <@iMadper> 我已经按捺不住了
<iMadper> jusss: 所以你要给我ban你的机会吗?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 20:19 <@iMadper> 我已经按捺不住了
<jusss> happyaron: 你也是irssi?
<happyaron> y
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你也是irssi?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: en
<jusss> happyaron: 在xorg.conf里能不能实现xmodmap那样的功能？
<happyaron> jusss: 没弄过
<stardiviner> jusss: Xorg会读取用户文件里的 ~/.xmodmap, 所以，只要模仿xorg.conf里的读取设置，就能搞定了吧
 * iMadper 表示华裔. 
<iMadper> 怀疑
<jusss> stardiviner: 我这好像不行
<stardiviner> jusss: 你的xorg不读取 ~/.xmodmap ?
<jusss> stardiviner: 我这man xmodmap写的是~/.xmodmaprc
<jusss> stardiviner: 而且我配置文件的名字是~/.xmodmaprc,但是每次还是需要手工打一次
<stardiviner> jusss: ~/.Xmodmap 文件。我这儿是
<jusss> stardiviner: 有人说是因为笔记本用了外接键盘导致度取了2次，具体原因我也不知
<iMadper> if [ -f $HOME/.Xmodmap ]; then
<iMadper>     /usr/bin/xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap
<iMadper> fi
<stardiviner> iMadper: right
<jusss> iMadper: xmodmap即使能用了，只要一切还tty再切回去就有不能用了
<iMadper> jusss: 我上次不是告诉你别的方法了吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 感觉真麻烦，还是买个hhkb简单，可是hhkb太贵
<stardiviner> jusss: 我用Emacs，swap Caps_Lock Ctrl 再 ~/.Xmodmap 还是很好用阿
<jusss> iMadper: 那个什么setxkbmap？
<iMadper> .
<jusss> iMadper: 我花了2天时间才看懂xmodmap的man...
<iMadper> jusss: 所以呢? 你想说什么?
<jusss> iMadper: 今天晚上我们这雾气好大，到晚了竟然开始有雾气了，这里污染果然很严重
<stardiviner> jusss: 中国很多地方都很严重
<stardiviner> 我们诸暨也很严重
<jusss> stardiviner: 哎，真希望我能有很多钱，然后去山村生活
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20 这个300羊能到手不
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Casio Men's DW5600E-1V "G-Shock" Classic Digital Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
 * jusss 现在在用笔记本键盘，感觉比刚才用的外接键盘好用多了。。。外接键盘按ctrl a好难按。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 310
 * jusss 一换笔记本键盘感觉还不错
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果是顺丰的话
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的, 我不了解
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要买?
<imtxc> iMadper: oo
<iMadper> imtxc: 真丑
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还不如买块儿万国呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 5600啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不认识
<jusss> jjj
<imtxc> iMadper: 不如买块万国？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 我觉得不如万国
<jusss> 万国是啥
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.i82DTo&id=36388235176
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 日本代购 万国IWC 柏涛菲诺系列 男士自动机械手表 IW356502 sale-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 比如这款？
<iMadper> imtxc: 行呀, 你觉得好看就行
<imtxc> iMadper: 这价格不成比例
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你买这款: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4018-2600168541.12.M1wYA3&scm=1007.172.0.0&id=26266168098&pvid=210e5b54-78e4-4c32-a910-1ae49a465b8d&jlogid=p0720594734dd4
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 日本代购 卡西欧CASIO BABY-G BGA-131-7BJF 时尚女表-淘宝网
<imtxc> 女表。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 照样看时间!
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> 面盘材质：陨石
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^ 来块儿这种稀有的?
<imtxc> ........
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.147.iPyt1f&id=15417925015&_u=7um7j6m167f
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 劳力士/ROLEX/18956BRIL/铂金陨石/木村托腮/京沪杭陪同验货-淘宝网
<iMadper> imtxc: 不废话, 入手这个: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.dQnqF0&id=15132409194&scm=1007.10039.167.0
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 百达翡丽/PATEK PHILIPPE/5216R-001/木村托腮/京沪杭陪同验货-淘宝网
<imtxc> 马蛋
<iMadper> 百达翡丽!
<iMadper> imtxc: http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/28247884/T2CR05XztXXXXXXXXX_!!28247884.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 这表的价格, 够你在北京买五套房了
<imtxc> iMadper: 美亚下单现在多久能到
<dreameyesonme> 有钱人
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你不觉得很漂亮吗? 那块儿表
<iMadper> imtxc: 20+ -- 35 ?
<imtxc> 好慢。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不确定呀, 顺丰应该快一些
<imtxc> iMadper: 顺丰？
<dreameyesonme> 恩 好看 支持你买
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要是在转运公司手里慢吧
<iMadper> imtxc: ... www.sfbuy.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Make buying Simply Fantastic! (@ sfbuy.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: å¼±..
<imtxc> iMadper: 您好！ 网站目前仅限顺丰内部电子邮箱才能成功注册为新用户。谢谢您的关注！
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我买的东西都到sf仓库了
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪里的顺丰仓库
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 那个文字只是后来前台工程师忘记删了而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了哪个州呢
<imtxc> iMadper: o，我看看他们怎么收费的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用看了, 你这表 70 rmb
<imtxc> iMadper: 到手价？
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是运费呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 包含国内运费吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 应该是吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要买5002p吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是啥
<lucifer_> i'm back
<iMadper> imtxc: 百达翡丽 5002p
<lucifer_> iMadper, oheheh
<lucifer_> imtxc, ohehehe
<imtxc> iMadper: 这手表算了，这么慢到手，估计到时候我的兴趣都没有了
<lucifer_> 劳资回来了
<imtxc> 呵呵你妹
<imtxc> 是谁
<zhpeng_> zhpeng
<iMadper> zhpeng_: 好久不见
<zhpeng_> 没错。。
<iMadper> zhpeng_: 我刚想说, 哪里来的傻小子
<zhpeng> iMadper, 你刚才说啥
<zhpeng> 我调整了一下电脑。。。
<iMadper> zhpeng: 我说, 我刚才还想问那个lucifer是哪儿来的傻小子
<iMadper> zhpeng: lol~
<zhpeng> ca
<iMadper> zhpeng: 没见过哪个傻nick
<dreameyesonme> 楼上你手表买好了》？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不是我, 是 imtxc
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我哪儿买得起
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 1700w...
<dreameyesonme> w=万？
<iMadper> 是的
<dreameyesonme> 惊呆了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.KZHkAI&id=36418878371&_u=7um7j6m1f5a
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 百达翡丽Patek Philippe 陀飞轮三问万年历 5002P 男士机械表-淘宝网
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: imtxc: 现在这表特价呢, 便宜200!
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 好梦幻啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 你们买啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我不买, imtxc 买
<dreameyesonme> 然后拍照给我们看呀
<iMadper> 表冠：8时位置(24 小时刻度)：调校苍穹/月亮指示
<iMadper> 表底：恒星时间、苍穹图、月相和月行轨迹
<imtxc> 一点都不高级
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是还没有刚才那块儿用陨石做成的手表高级?
<dreameyesonme> 表壳铂金？
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 蓝宝石嘛
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 都是便宜货
<iMadper> imtxc: 表面才是蓝宝石
<dreameyesonme> ==  我了个去 苍穹，恒星？
<dreameyesonme> 闹哪样啊是要
<imtxc> lol,
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者你买这个? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.iSWvrE&id=36385846667&scm=1007.10039.167.0
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 江诗丹顿Vacheron Constantin Vladimir 阁楼工匠 特别订制腕表-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 装不动了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 江诗丹顿明显比百达翡丽低了一个档次
<dreameyesonme> ==此表为百达翡丽迄今制作最复杂的手表，也是世界上首枚能在表背显示整个夜空图的表。
<dreameyesonme> 买吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实我不买的主要原因是他们是鳄鱼皮的，我对海鲜过敏！！
<dreameyesonme> 赶紧的
<dreameyesonme> 特价呢
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 楼上的亲你在搞笑吧？
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我搜中东特供款的
<iMadper> imtxc: dreameyesonme: 就买这个吧: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.147.iPyt1f&id=15417925015&_u=7um7j6m167f
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 劳力士/ROLEX/18956BRIL/铂金陨石/木村托腮/京沪杭陪同验货-淘宝网
<iMadper> imt
<jusss> 用陨石作的手表？
<iMadper> imtxc: 陨石做的手表, 稀有
<dreameyesonme> 买吧~
<iMadper> jusss: 面盘材质：陨石
<imtxc> ....
<dreameyesonme> 很牛X的样子
<zsc> 到哪可以下最新电影?
<dreameyesonme> 楼上的那位土豪  买那个蓝宝石的呀
<dreameyesonme> 还有盒子送呢
<dreameyesonme> 多划算啊
<dreameyesonme> 有钥匙呢
<jusss> iMadper: 陨石会不会有辐射之类的，万一提高了携带者的智商，让他进化成外星人了，找谁投诉去
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: "楼上的那位土豪" 简称 表豪
<iMadper> jusss: 那做表的工匠先成外星人了孩子
<dreameyesonme> 表豪！！！
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈哈
<zhpeng> 麻痹的
<zhpeng> 都是有钱人
<iMadper> zhpeng: 仇富心理?~ lol~
<dreameyesonme> lol是什么？
<zhpeng> laugh out loud
 * zsc 我显示器是1366x768,为何显卡驱动给了个1368x768?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+lol
<jusss> laugh out loudly
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<chenshibing> 罗莉
<jusss> zsc: 我这也是
 * iMadper 我这里是1366*768 + 1920 * 1080
<jusss> iMadper: 你平面分辨率好高
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • BL-WN336 USB无线网卡的驱动哪里可以找到？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453298 BL-WN336 USB无线网卡的驱动哪里可以找到？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wxswjtu — 2013-12-07 21:33
<zhpeng> 你们打算学go不
<zhpeng> go lang
<iMadper> 不
<iMadper> rust
<iMadper> rust才是我的归宿
<zhpeng> GO和rust以后是竞争对手吗。
<iMadper> zhpeng: 八成是.
<zhpeng> iMadper, 我们又是对手了
<iMadper> zhpeng: 又?
<iMadper> zhpeng: 哦, 你是python写手
<zhpeng> 我必须是python写手
<zhpeng> perl什么的是我这被子最大的敌人
<NWMonster> perl真是用起来容易，读起来难
<iMadper> zhpeng: 不好意思, 我是perl/ruby双栖选手
<zhpeng> iMadper, 鄙视你
<zhpeng> 我宁可python/shell
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见两栖动物！
<NWMonster> iMadper: 你不感觉到用perl写代码很反人类吗。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... ...
<iMadper> NWMonster: 不觉得.
<iMadper> zhpeng: 顶烦shell了
<NWMonster> 刚开始我感觉perl很爽，写起来很快，语法又类似c，非常容易上手，但过几个月，回头看之前的代码的时候，惨不忍睹
<iMadper> NWMonster: 跟shell比, perl远远谈不上反人类
<NWMonster> 可读性极差
<NWMonster> iMadper: shell也确实反人类
<NWMonster> 我现在只用Python
 * iMadper 强制缩进简直就是侮辱程序员的智商
<zhpeng> iMadper, 对于我这种不叠被子的人来说你不知道强制缩进有多美
<zhpeng> 麻痹的简直看着舒服
<NWMonster> 不带有特指但真心有些程序员的智商必须去侮辱
<zhpeng> perl我不想说什么了
<zhpeng> 这辈子Y和我永不相见
<void1> 可读性是好还是差依赖于程序员的水平是高还是低
<NWMonster> 当然用perl并且把代码写的很漂亮的人也有
<iMadper> zhpeng: 对于我这种各种网上抄代码的人来说, 你不知道每次复制之后丢掉缩进有多痛苦!
<imtxc> iMadper: 永远不能跟人说自己是C选手了
<zhpeng> iMadper, 抄也要看代码！你个废物！
<iMadper> NWMonster: python, 网页复制下来的代码, 经常丢掉缩进
<NWMonster> void1: 没错，主要怕智商低的去用perl就可怕了
<iMadper> zhpeng: 我懒
<NWMonster> iMadper: 恩的确会造成这个现象
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那天别人偶然知道我是码字的，然后就抱着他的笔记本过来了，问我“我的IE6浏览器里面点击个‘下载’按钮浏览器为什么就关闭了” 我说我不会啊，他说，你不是写C的么！！！！
<zhpeng> …………草
<imtxc> iMadper: 就这周的事儿……
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 你说, 因为编译的时候没开-g, 开了你就能调试然后告诉你为啥了
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实丫还是一个 java 选手……
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那是嘲讽的吧?
<NWMonster> imtxc: 其实这事真心没法解释，我也遇到过
<imtxc> iMadper: 谁知道……
 * hoxily 浏览器为什么关闭了呢？
<iMadper> hoxily: 因为想不开了呗
<NWMonster> 会不会是遭遇攻击了
<imtxc> hoxily: 你的盗版xp系统里面的ie工具条装太多了！
<imtxc> 现在居然还有那种浏览器里面的工具条
 * hoxily uname -a, Linux hoxily-laptop 3.12.3-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 4 21:45:42 CET 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iMadper> # uname -a
<iMadper> Linux ibm-p730 3.10.0-54.0.1.el7.ppc64 #1 SMP Tue Nov 26 16:54:34 EST 2013 ppc64 ppc64 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<NWMonster> 你用的server
<dreameyesonme> 太搞笑了这期
<zhpeng> iMadper, gogogogogo!
<iMadper> zhpeng: hamo|afk 是go写手
<iMadper> zhpeng: 不过, 我还是看好rust
<dchxcrow> 我有没有进来啊
<dchxcrow> text
 * jusss 第一次学python时，因为用了tab缩进，然后就呵呵
<zsc> jusss: 我也要学python
<zsc> jusss: å­¦2.7.3
<dchxcrow> test
<^k^> dchxcrow:点点点.  22:15 
 * jusss 3.12.3-1-ARCH
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  22:16 
 * zsc 这个机器人还能干啥?
<iMadper> 现在学python, 还不学python3?
<zsc> iMadper: 我想做google engine app
<jusss> iMadper: arch的wiki果然很强大呀，但我英文太差，看着真吃力。。。
<zsc> w
<iMadper> zsc: 哦.
<iMadper> jusss: 哦.
<zsc> iMadper: 你哦什么?
<zsc> 我只是不小心输入的
<iMadper> zsc: 你跟我说你要学xxx, 我应该怎么回复? 不是哦吗?
<iMadper> zsc: 又不是个问句, 你只是告诉我, 我哦表示我知道了
<iMadper> imtxc: 好怀念大学生活呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 比现在轻松多了
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然……
<zsc> iMadper: 你怎么整天泡这上边呀...
<dchxcrow> text
<dchxcrow> test
<^k^> dchxcrow:点点点.  22:57 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求一下 LINUX下是否有类似"推乎"这样的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453303 想找一个软件,通过编写特定的正则表达式实现对网站内容的抓取,然后可设定时间定期检查网站是否有更新,在windows下有一个软件叫"推乎"可以实现上述功能http://www.anypush.in/ Baidu和GOOGLE了没有发现类似的软件,难道得自
<^k^> ─> 己用Python编写吗? 求助一下版内的各位大侠,看大家有没有高招. 统计信息: 发表于 由 lincoo — 2013-12-07 22:57
<iMadper> zsc: 一直看代码太累, 所以看五分钟代码, 来这里吹水一小时, 然后继续看五分钟代码去
<zhpeng> 睡觉
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  23:04 
<zsc> iMadper: 完全没有回答问题,,,
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  23:06 
<iMadper> zsc: 你的问题是啥?
<zsc> iMadper: 整天泡irc...
<iMadper> zsc: 为了来这里吹水呀
<zsc> iMadper: 为了吹水而吹水?
<iMadper> zsc: 不然呢?
<iMadper> zsc: 难不成是为了学东西
<zsc> iMadper: 毫不乏味,你好牛叉
<iMadper> zs
<iMadper> zsc: 读不懂
 * imtxc 碎
<zsc> iMadper: 没关系,很悠闲
<iMadper> zsc: 计算机本来就是闲人才来学得
<zsc> iMadper: 艹,和计算机有啥关系....灌水者,本性也
<happyaron> zsc: 学计算机的没事才灌水
<happyaron> zsc: 或者是土财主，比如ee，是吧 iMadper ....
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<happyaron> 又有人背后中箭了。
<happyaron> 现在irc已经好冷清了
<happyaron> 论坛也没那么好玩了。
<zsc> happyaron: 那人都跑哪去了?
<happyaron> zsc: 各奔前程
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 步入超级“高手”阶段啦
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 嗯，只有我等万年菜鸟才继续留在这里啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 收到耳机了,谢谢
<freeflying> iMadper, 明天可以试试效果
<iMadper> freeflying: :-)
<freeflying> iMadper, 12个小时,哎
<iMadper> freeflying: 你去米国???
<iMadper> freeflying: 我还以为你要去日本...
<freeflying> iMadper, 去加州
<iMadper> freeflying: 拜土豪
 * iMadper 碎叫
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜土豪
<freeflying> 出差的都是屌丝
<ofan> freeflying: 咋天天出差
<happyaron> ofan: 空中飞人
<ninepillars> Hi, all
<happyaron> ofan: 他都飞好多年了……
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 忙人
<ninepillars> 雾霾，可恨的雾霾，现在都睡不着了。
 * zsc 午夜过后有开始热闹?
<ninepillars> 据说午夜过后多半都是高智商人群活动的时间。
<lpy> iMadper:  我擦难道你一直挂着？
<chenshibing> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • LINUX MINT16简体中文优化重制64位版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453308 最新版本的LINUX MINT16简体中文优化重制64位版已经封装完成。 录像下载链接：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1GfFFT 这次封装大量裁剪掉原版部分原始应用软件，新增加的软件包列表如下： 1 LINUX MINT16 64位系统最新补丁和内核文件（截止到2
 * zsc 早上好...
<chenshibing> 早上好
<mao> 我gnome-shell的状态图标丢了
<mao> 还有文件管理器按钮的图标
<mao> help
<zsc> mao: aptitude reinstall gnome-icon-theme试试
<zsc> mao: 用dpkg -S 绝对路径文件名,反查包名....然后重现安装
<jiero> mao: 什么系统？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mkfs.ext2命令，格式化不了硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453311 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-08 9:55
<lpy> iMadper:
<lpy> iMadper:  ping
<iMadper> 不在
<lpy> iMadper:  昨天那个 bug
<iMadper> 怎么了?
<lpy> 果然是那个人的问题
<lpy> = =。
<iMadper> lol~
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> 必须是
<iMadper> 还好是
<iMadper> 不是, 我三观都没了....
<lpy> 嗯 +1
<iMadper> 如果真是未定义, 那么那个ifdef的宏定义就开辟了新的命名空间和作用域...
 * iMadper 可怕
<lpy> 然后学到了一句新英语
<lpy> Argh Fuck
<lpy> 叫 哎呀我操
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> nb
<lpy> 开辟了新的命名空间  三观都毁了
<eddy> 请问为什么下载完WineQQ2013-20131120-Longene.deb后无法安装？安装时出错。
<eddy> 请问为什么下载完WineQQ2013-20131120-Longene.deb后无法安装？安装时出错。
<jiero> iMadper: 三关
<jiero> eddy: 出错信息。
<iMadper> s sq | edd
<^k^> eddy: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
<iMadper> 我擦, 已经走了...
<eddy>  /topic#Ubuntu-CN :http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> eddy ⇪ ti: Ubuntu | 最受欢迎的免费操作系统
<eddy> 我下载的wine qq安装出错，为什么？
<iMadper> eddy: 错误信息是啥?
<jiero>   eddy  这里的人用wine的很少，你最好去qq群~
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> eddy: 看医生也得让人家诊断嘛. 你总不能打电话问医生, 我病了, 吃什么药...
<eddy>  /topic
<eddy> * #Ubuntu-CN :http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<jiero> 。。。
<eddy> 应用程序软件中心失败
<iMadper> eddy: 用dpkg -i安装, 然后贴出错误信息.
<jiero> eddy: 哦。你那个版本是对应你的ubuntu版本么。
<eddy> 不懂啊！请问有适用于ubuntu的QQ吗？
<jiero> eddy: 没有
<iMadper> eddy: 只能wine或者webqq
<eddy> 那用什么软件聊天呀？
<eddy> 谢谢
<iMadper> eddy: 你猜我现在在用什么?
<jiero> eddy: qq的话，直接网页
<jiero> eddy: 其他的话，这里有大约20种。
<eddy> jMadper：请问你现在用什么？
<jiero> eddy: 你在用啥？
<iMadper> ... 怎么蹦出来一个 jMadper....
<eddy> 用其他的我那些QQ好友用的是QQ，那怎么办？
<eddy> 不好意思！写错了。
<jiero> eddy: 你自己想啊。
<eddy> 是iMadper
<iMadper> eddy: 而且他们用的也是windows. 所以你该跟他们一样, 用windows + qq
<iMadper> eddy: 就跟我一样, 我就是windows + qq
<jiero> eddy: 这里 输入首字母， 然后 按 tab 补充后面的
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<eddy> 谢谢jiero
<eddy> 用ubuntu我是只菜鸟
<eddy> 请大家多多帮助
<eddy> 昨天刚装好的。
<jiero> eddy: 花一些时间去探索，其实是一整套不太一样的系统
<jiero> eddy: 思维方式不相同点。
<eddy> 是啊！简直就是完全改变了你的电脑生活
<eddy> 你说的太对了。
<eddy> 刚开始还真的不适应呢
<eddy> 不过我觉得挺有意思的尝试一种新的东西
<joinlee> 我会说我还在windows7看你们聊天吗~
<eddy> 而且还不是任何人都愿意，都能尝试得来的。
<eddy> jiero：你能说说你对使用ubuntu的心得吗？
<jiero> eddy: 心得就是，你觉得怎么样好，就思考一下，尝试一下能不能做到。
<iMadper> joinlee: win7 +1
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天我妈买了巧克力，我还从 etao上对比价格。
<iMadper> jiero: 哈哈, 你又有的吃了~
<jiero> iMadper: 我竟然没看出来那斜体的商标到底是哪些字母。。。
<joinlee> iMadper:  舒服就好~
<eddy> 说到我心里了，我以前用那台haier笔记本试着装过一次，硬件不支持没弄成功，不死心，所以现在换了台thinkpad又试，现在安装成功了。
<mao> opensuse如何降级一个软件包啊
<jiero> iMadper: windows 7 前几天我用来，但是 alt 键不能唤出菜单，菜单不能用鼠标右键，窗口移动麻烦极致，竟然还不支持窗口前置。。。真感觉那些太落后了。。。
<eddy> jiero:我们现在的这个聊天工具如何改变字体颜色啊？
<iMadper> mao: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=opensuse+downgrade+a+package+howto
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<iMadper> mao: 第二个结果
<jiero> eddy: 呃。。这个很麻烦。
<eddy> 我看见你们的字体颜色都不一样啊
<jiero> iMadper: 所以我又抱怨 IDE，其实跟这个窗口管理很有关系。
<eddy> 它不能像QQ那样随意更改吗？
<lpy> iMadper: 你还能淡定地说 第二个结果。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 怎么了?
<lpy> 没= =。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 窗口管理器确实很大程度上改变了行为.
<jiero> eddy: 没想过要那样。
<iMadper> lpy: 以后对于伸手党, 我只会给这样的地址.
<lpy> =-=
<jiero> iMadper: 等会儿我订购的巧克力粉就到了。
<dreameyesonme> 巧克力粉怎么吃？
<dreameyesonme> 我买的粉全都冲不开。。现在直接拿锅在煮。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 可以处理蛋糕，
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不能用太热的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不能用开水
<dreameyesonme> 啊？
<dreameyesonme> 全开和先冷后开都不行
<dreameyesonme> 反正就是没有处理食物的天赋。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 放盛牛奶的杯子中，微波炉加热
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 1分钟就可以了
<dreameyesonme> 在用电饭锅煮。。
<dreameyesonme> 类似浆糊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 刚买的？
<dreameyesonme> 前几天跟同学出去买的
<dreameyesonme> 一次都没冲成功
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 牛奶。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 好时的？
<dreameyesonme> 但是试吃时那小哥冲的很完美啊
<dreameyesonme> 不是不是
<dreameyesonme> 我没买巧克力粉
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 纯巧克力粉处理步骤有，但是材料挺多。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你买的啥？
<dreameyesonme> 你误会了
<jiero> 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 天啦。。
<dreameyesonme> 全都成浆糊了
<dreameyesonme> 葛粉 薏米粉
<dreameyesonme> 山药粉
<dreameyesonme> 一起一斤
<dreameyesonme> 还有一斤杏仁粉
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。都是粉啊。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 就是浆糊啊。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 放一会儿吃
<dreameyesonme> 我有一种熬毒药的赶脚。。
<dreameyesonme> 在鼓泡泡
<dreameyesonme> 好玩
<dreameyesonme> 真是捉鸡
<scifijoey> hi
<scifijoey> I have a crazy hotel room with unlimited drinks
<^k^> scifijoey:点点点.  10:42 
<scifijoey> where is a good place to pick up girls at this hour
<scifijoey> in shanghai
<dreameyesonme> 不知道。。
<iMadper> scifijoey: bad topic
<iMadper> scifijoey: wrong channel
<scifijoey> come on nerds
<dchxcrow> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/263681.htm
<^k^> dchxcrow ... ⇪ 英特尔开源PC伽利略将第一时间入华_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<scifijoey> we need to look out for one another
<dreameyesonme> 做好了  类似果冻状的。。不明物体
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  对啊。吃吧。
<dreameyesonme> 幸好我加了椰奶  不然真的会想死吧。。
<jiero> 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 真心觉得会做饭的女生了不起
 * jiero 觉得再配上椰奶才会死。。。
<dreameyesonme> 怎么可能啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 是吗？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 高乐高, 阿华甜什么的, 都没喝过???
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<dreameyesonme> 喝过
<jiero> iMadper: 和我一起做网站吧
<dreameyesonme> 那个是冲出来是饮料
<iMadper> jiero: 可以呀!
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在有个不错的vps
<dreameyesonme> 可是我买的是冲出来是浆糊
<iMadper> jiero: 不过, 我现在要先去做饭了...
<jiero> iMadper: 硬件条件好了~
<dchxcrow> d
<jiero> iMadper: 好。做饭吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 晚上讨论细节?
 * jiero 也要去了。
<jiero> iMadper: 可以。
<dchxcrow> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/263681.htm
<iMadper> jiero: 我后台你前台
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<jiero> iMadper: :) 我要努力学了。
 * dreameyesonme 悲催地吃着浆糊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 还是果冻？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 孩子睡觉吧。
<dreameyesonme> 对啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 好像这种粉就是会冲成糊
<dreameyesonme> 但是我弄得太难看了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】ubuntu系统不定时无法开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453313 开机有三种状况： 1. 正常开机 2. 开机黑屏，硬盘读取灯在亮了一会之后，不再有任何反应，想要转换console，完全没有反应。 3. 开机停在Ubuntu logo界面，之后不再有任何反应。 在遇到后面两种情况下，重启进入recovery mode, xi
<dreameyesonme> 我也会诶  上次开机就黑了。。
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 巧克力，你会自己做蛋糕？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你还关机么。
<dreameyesonme> 会啊。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 需要原料和工具。其实只是看蛋糕粉背后的说明就能做。不需要怎么学。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我现在都很少关机了
<jiero> jiero@jiero-OTW:~$ uptime
<jiero>  11:07:28 up 9 days,  2:45,  5 users,  load average: 0.20, 0.49, 0.76
<dreameyesonme> 不关机电脑不会坏么
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 待机就好了。
<dreameyesonme> 不让它休息么
<dreameyesonme> 你是多有闲情逸致
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 实际上，我知道澳大利亚电脑不要求关机，都是待机或者休眠。
<dreameyesonme> 自己做蛋糕
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 这是很常见的事情。
<roylez> dreameyesonme: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fdisk命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453319 fdisk命令，分区硬盘： 1）n，创建一新分区。 2）p，创建主分区 硬盘只分一个主分区，输入数字是：，而不是：1？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-08 11:06
<dreameyesonme> 那样多浪费电啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 所以有能耗标准。
<dreameyesonme> 我还没分区呢，，
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<dreameyesonme> 这样啊
<dreameyesonme> 主席你吃浆糊么？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 当然，功耗大概是 1~3w之间记得。
<dreameyesonme> 我做的
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 可以毒死人的哟
<dreameyesonme> 不过你要不是人的话也许不会被毒死也不一定哟
<jiero> roylez: 主席，昨天我吃多了，然后服用了近十年来我吃的最多的药物 —— 健胃消食片
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 你才吃浆糊，你全家吃浆糊
<roylez> jiero: 就知道你牙口好
<dreameyesonme> 拜托。。请你吃还不吃，居然还曝粗口
<jiero> roylez: 主席，可可绝对评不上世界三大饮料。
<dreameyesonme> 健胃消食片是什么
<jiero> roylez: 三大饮料是 咖啡 茶 和 酒
<roylez> jiero: 关我屁事
<dreameyesonme> 如果是这样的话，那我是个不喝饮料的人？
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 为啥他那么凶
<dreameyesonme> 上海互联网应急中心2014校园招聘-国家计算机网络应急技术处理协调中心上海分中心2014校园招聘
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 看见 jiero 这个基佬就来气
<dreameyesonme> 这是什么
<dreameyesonme> ==为什么
<dreameyesonme> 他招你惹你了
<dreameyesonme> 他不是会做蛋糕么  多好
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 你到底是为啥跑到这个聊天室来的啊
<dreameyesonme> 我的电脑不能登我们学校的图书馆
<roylez> jyf: 被 systemd 和 dbus 恶心到了
<dreameyesonme> 之前的话是不能用支付宝
<dreameyesonme> 那是6个月前
<dreameyesonme> 国企好吗？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请教两个关于 BYOBU 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453321 最近在用BYOBU，发现它的分屏功能非常方便 但是有两个问题一直没有解决 不知道是否有高人知道 1. BYOBU的分屏默认都是当前窗口平均分成两个 有办法调整吗？ 有时候我需要一个分屏只用一两行就可以了 2. 关于屏幕滚动 有时候弹log 或者
<^k^> ─> 出错信息的时候，如果不是在最上面的一个分屏内，似乎就没有办法翻页查看了？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表 …
<jusss> iMadper: xf86-vido-modesetting这个包，你装了吗》
<jusss> iMadper: 还有mesa-utils这个3D包
<iMadper> jusss: 装了吧
<iMadper> jusss: 谁知道
<iMadper> jusss: mesa-utils 没装这个
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jusss: 有这么个包吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 当然有。。。
<jusss> iMadper: kms不是要用那个包吗
<iMadper> jusss: 我这里搜不到
<jusss> iMadper: 我是pacman -Ss...
<iMadper> jusss: 打全了命令, 我试试看
<iMadper> iMadper :: source/practise/web » yaourt mesa-utils
<iMadper> iMadper :: source/practise/web »
<jusss> iMadper: pacman -Ss mesa|more
<black_angel> 今天妹子竟然也有空上来啦
<iMadper> jusss: 没有.
<jusss> iMadper: 你竟然没有。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你把那个包的信息发给我看看
<iMadper> jusss: 我怀疑你说错名字了...
<jusss> iMadper: extra/mesa 9.2.4-1 [installed] an open-source implementation of the OpenGL specification
<iMadper> jusss: 这tmd就叫mesa!
<iMadper> jusss: 不叫mesa-utils!
<iMadper> jusss: 浪费我时间
<iMadper>  /ignore jusss
<jusss> iMadper: 但是安装时时安装mesa-utils
<jusss> iMadper: wiki上写的
 * jusss 擦，wiki上怎么写的不一样了，我7月份看时还是mesa-utils呢
 * jusss 现在wiki变成了mesa
<jusss> iMadper: 那mesa你装了没
<roylez> lainme: http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/dec/06/peter-higgs-boson-academic-system
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Peter Higgs: I wouldn't be productive enough for today's academic system | Science | The Guardian
<jusss> roylez: 你装了mesa没
<jusss> roylez: 还有vesa
<jusss> roylez: xf86-vieo-modesetting
<zsc> debian下有没有像豌豆荚那样和手机连的软件?
<iMadper> google play...
<jamesfung14> adb...
<iwii> zsc: 只有 adb
<jusss> iwii: xf86-video-modesetting你装了没
<iwii>  └─> apts video-mode
<iwii> i A xserver-xorg-video-modesetting  - X.Org X server -- Generic modesetting driv
<alvin_rxg> Title: xorg (@ x.org *FROM* X.Org)
<iwii> jusss: 自动安装: 是
<iwii> 版本号： 0.7.0-0ubuntu2
<jusss> iwii: 这是个什么东西跟kms有关吗
<iwii>  This package provides a generic modesetting driver.
<jusss> iwii: 知道了vesa是通用驱动，mesa是3D库，不知道modesetting是啥？
<iwii> jusss: 搜索 modesetting xorg
<iwii> http://www.x.org/wiki/ModeSetting/
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: ModeSetting
<jusss> iwii: 看不懂。。。
<iwii> jusss: mode就是现实参数，包括分辨率，mode setting 就是参数设置
<iwii> 显示
<iwii> 显示参数的设置
 * zsc 无聊ing...
<jusss> iwii: 哦
<jusss> iwii: 那最好还是装上比较好，对吧
<dreameyesonme> 同志们，国企怎么样？
<iwii> dreameyesonme: 有钱就是好啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<zhpeng> 我来说说国企
<zhpeng> 目前在中国航天的一个下属
<zhpeng> 就是百度搜狗地图啥的地图提供商
<zhpeng> 鼻尖蛋疼
<zhpeng> 比较
<zhpeng> 不要来这种。。。
<jusss> https://twitter.com/jusss01
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ jusss (jusss01) on Twitter
<dreameyesonme> 什么叫鼻尖蛋疼？
<dreameyesonme> 比较蛋疼？
<dreameyesonme> 你在国企？
<dreameyesonme> 我在看中铁物资。。
<mao> 大家好
<^k^> mao:点点点.  14:17 
<sen1> 大家好啊
<^k^> sen1:点点点.  14:18 
<dreameyesonme> 大家好啊
<sen1> 哈哈
<sen1> 机器人么
<^k^> dreameyesonme:点点点.  14:19 
<dreameyesonme> 点点你好
<dreameyesonme> 机器人帮我找工作吧~
<iwii> zhpeng: 能进去你肯定跑在第一个
<dreameyesonme> 踩着高跟去面试真是让人捉鸡
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 其实你穿一双舒适一点的去就可以啦
<dreameyesonme> 有舒服的高跟鞋？
<dreameyesonme> 穿高跟就不舒服
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 看你面试什么职位，我去面试的时候根本就没考虑穿什么衣服过去，就是一套休闲服加一双运动鞋
<dreameyesonme> 国企，法律事务
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那这个我想不出来了
<dreameyesonme> 我同学直接招聘会就高跟正装出席了。。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 因为我面试的心情是这样的，“哥们，我是来协助你们完成任务的”
<dreameyesonme> 恩 挺好的呀
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 所以我就很休闲就过去了，国企什么的完全没有接触过
<dreameyesonme> 我也完全不懂。。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 另外，我觉得无论是什么单位的招聘嘛，其实都是要人而不是主要看你的衣着，穿着大方得体，自信一点我相信会相当成功的
<dreameyesonme> 恩 是啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: easy, release 就当去聊一会天嘛
<dreameyesonme> == 我还没投。。
<dreameyesonme> 投简历就好还是要写一些七七八八的东西？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: -=我投了，可是没打电话过来，然后是另外一家自动找我过去的
<dreameyesonme> 你挂在网上的？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: -= 是呀，就这样放在网上
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<dreameyesonme> 楼上的同学，私聊会
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 出来呀
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 同学这个称谓，已经离我很远啦
<dreameyesonme> 进入私聊模式，怎么弄
<black_angel> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=irc
<^k^> black_angel ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<zodiac1111> 童鞋
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<zodiac1111> 没啥事,就是看到" 同学这个称谓，已经离我很远啦"想到的
<iwii> s irc | dreameyesonm
<^k^> dreameyesonme: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<zsc> 为何此地还有女的???
<black_angel> 不过呢，我倒是希望未来的夫人还是刚从学校走出的小女孩，Wahahaha...
<zodiac1111> 性别什么的早就已经不重要了吧
<iwii> 嗯
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈，小男孩么
<iwii> 这里是男女不分的
<zsc> black_angel: +1,你的未来...也就不分了吧....
<zodiac1111> 避免潜在的性别歧视
<dreameyesonme> 说到性别歧视。。上海今年银行真是太。。
<black_angel> zsc: wahahaha...
<black_angel> 所以我劝人家直接找总裁呀
 * dreameyesonme 忧愁地海投着。。
<dreameyesonme> 忧愁
<black_angel> 想起这句，我突然想起我们的法人代表，“空有一颗减肥的心，却长着一个吃货的嘴”
<zsc> wahahahaha....我在悠闲的看着python手册....
<zodiac1111> 是萝卜是参,总能找到坑.
<zodiac1111> 家里蹲半年了
<black_angel> zodiac1111: 我在家里呆了一年
<dreameyesonme> 伤不起啊。。我都赋闲多年了
<zodiac1111> 坐吃山空
<dreameyesonme> 再不去挣钱我妈不给我钱了怎么办
<dreameyesonme> 你还有的吃啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 等着等着，等着未来的总裁接你就是啦
<dreameyesonme> 现在菜也很贵的好么
<dreameyesonme> ==  算了吧 要总裁干什么
<zodiac1111> 加班300多小时换来的血汗钱.吃自己的~
<dreameyesonme> ==300多小时？
<black_angel> 其实呢，靠努力成功什么的完全是胡扯，现在这家公司的总经理，女的，以前是空姐
<black_angel> 也就大概知道是怎么回事了吧
<zodiac1111> 300多是剩下的调休时间.前同时离职时还有500+调休时间没用完
<black_angel> 再怎么努力也不如一张好脸蛋呀
<zsc> black_angel: 你有木有??
<black_angel> zsc: 有一张皮革
<zsc> black_angel: 什么位置?
<black_angel> zsc: 还位置呢？Wahahaha...
<black_angel> 老夫还得研究研究 github 呢
<zsc> black_angel: 研究那玩意干啥?
<black_angel> zsc: 性趣
<zsc> black_angel: 你在上边存片?
<black_angel> zsc: 好提议
<zodiac1111> O_O zsc black_angel
 * black_angel 悠闲地查看着 GitHub 资料
<zodiac1111> 第一个接触到的源码管理软件就是git.以前都是复制粘贴.
<dreameyesonme> 去刷了锅回来就下线了。。刚刚说什么了
<zsc> 不是经理搞啥git呀,杀鸡用牛刀
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 还自己做饭呀
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我的碗还放在桌子上没洗呢
<zsc> black_angel: dreameyesonme: 你俩凑一对吧..
<black_angel> zsc: 本来就是一对的呀
 * zsc ....一对个P
<black_angel> 凡事别太认真，认真你就输啦
<dreameyesonme> 明显我只会刷锅不会做饭呀
<zsc> black_angel: 怎么听着这么耳熟呢,linux网络群里的?
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我是以前宿舍的大厨，负责6人份呢
<black_angel> zsc: 我心里的
<zodiac1111> 我以前负责寝室4个人的外卖购买工作,= =
<zsc> black_angel: 天天到宿舍楼下小卖部等六个人的鸡蛋面??
<black_angel> 这里面的人才还真多，采购、厨师、快递……
 * zsc 滚粗,说你呢
<black_angel> zsc: 鸡蛋面，当然是自己动手，丰衣足食啦
<zsc> black_angel: 你哪来的锅
 * zsc 偶,我知道了,直接用嘴
<black_angel> zsc: Wahahaha...
<dreameyesonme> 好奇怎么周末还有人
<black_angel> 周末就有空了嘛，我煲个美容汤给 dreameyesonme 喝喝先
<dreameyesonme> 别毒害我
<zsc> 我也要喝
<dreameyesonme> 碗都没洗
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 洗碗刷锅什么的，一点压力都没有，火候才是真功夫
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • umount命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453326 为什么umount不了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-08 15:47
<black_angel> 厨房功力，那可绝对是一项技术活呀
 * zsc wahahaha
<dreameyesonme> 为什么老是掉线
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 你用的是校园网吧
<dreameyesonme> 办的电信的呀
 * black_angel 让 dreameyesonme 找 zsc 投诉去
 * zsc 关我P事
<dreameyesonme> ==
 * black_angel 看见 zsc 举着电信的套餐牌子站在马路边闲逛
<zsc> dreameyesonme: ping mirrors.163.com#一直开着ping就可以
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com#)
 * zsc 躺着也中刀
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<zsc> 我写了个wifi选热点的脚本,,用network-manager的跟我要哈.......
<zsc> 不支持加密的
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/281148
<black_angel> 你这样一直 ping 呀ping 呀ping呀ping...
<dreameyesonme> 昨天买了三颗扣子 花了二十几
<dreameyesonme> 三颗扣子而已
<black_angel> 肯定是镶金子了
<dreameyesonme> 想多了  扣子就这个价 很普通
<dreameyesonme> 你周末怎么不出去玩？
<black_angel> 因为……被加班……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • df命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453328 硬件： 1.硬盘：只分一个区。 2.TF卡：只分一个区。 用命令：df查看。 为什么，硬盘是： sda 。而TF卡是： sdc1 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-08 16:06
 * zsc black_angel真是贱骨头,我说了ping,你还屁颠屁颠的截图去.....i m sure U like dreameyesonme!
<black_angel> zsc: 这都让你给看出来啦，智商不错嘛
<zsc> black_angel: 好贱.无他
<black_angel> zsc: 你妹，还能吐出点象牙来吗
<zsc> black_angel: 你吐一个我就吐
<black_angel> zsc: 人才
<dreameyesonme> 真不简单啊  缝扣子也很难
<happyaron> 继续水论坛……
<happyaron> 当年盛况不再了。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: ^_^
<dreameyesonme> == 碗洗了？
<black_angel> -= 当然啦，正在煲汤呢
<zsc> 被加班.被煲汤
<black_angel> 煲汤那是主业的，被加班什么的那是兼职
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  16:34 
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  16:38 
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  16:51 
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  16:55 
<^k^> zsc: .. .. ..
<black_angel> xiaopengpeng: 小彭彭是啥意思
<hoxily|droid> 小朋朋？
<xiaopengpeng> 没什么意思啊
<xiaopengpeng> 小彭彭
<black_angel> littlexi
<xiaopengpeng> ==
<xiaopengpeng> 扣子缝完了
<black_angel> -= 确定没扎到手
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教为什么我的Ubuntu 13.04不能访问ipv6网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453331 不知为何Ubuntu装好以后不能正常访问ipv6网站。。话说在livecd中运行的时候都是正常的。 具体情况如下，求各位大神解答。。 ping ipv6.google.com ping: unknown host ipv6.google.com ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 3c:97:0e:7c:46:75 ine
<^k^> ─> t 地址:10.170.30.94 广播:10.170.255.255 掩码:255.255.0.0 inet6 地址: fe80::3e97:eff:fe7c:4675/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MUL …
<zzzZZZ> 又在笔记本上装了ubuntu
<zzzZZZ>  fedora  风扇呼呼呼呼呼呼的
<xiaopengpeng> 没啊
<zzzZZZ> ati的显卡 驱动我始终搞不定
<onlylove> 用私有驱动啊
<zzzZZZ> 私有驱动好一点，也是偶尔就呼呼的
<zzzZZZ> 上学的那会儿10.04 感觉挺好，后来就不行了
<onlylove> 你知足吧，windows下面也是偶尔呼呼的
<zzzZZZ> 2年多了linux一直活在虚拟机
<onlylove> 虚拟机驱动不会给你找麻烦
<onlylove> 而且可以同时用俩系统
<zsc> 只要够强大,随便几个系统,这是虚拟机的好处,但不是win的好处...ub下也可以装win的虚拟机呀
<zzzZZZ> 恩，但是电脑的配置 要求就高了
<Niac> kao 我的ubuntu怎么总是死机 啊
<zzzZZZ> irssi 连不上freenode的server  是被墙了？
<onlylove> 如果其他的可以连上，那就不是
<Niac> 还有什么好的系统啊
<onlylove> Niac: windows
<zzzZZZ> 我现在用的web的
<Niac> 我再也不想用盗版的了
<zsc> 我现在用debian,艹,这叫什么奇葩理由
<onlylove> Niac: home basic 500块
<xiaopengpeng> == 为什么我上次问的要1299
<Niac> 我要高端大旗上档次，我选择linux
<onlylove> zzzZZZ: 你大概是防火墙或者代理封端口
<onlylove> xiaopengpeng: 你问的肯定不是homebasic
<zzzZZZ> 是啊，我看看
<zsc> debian狂拽酷炫吊炸天,可以满足你...
<Niac> 肯定是硬件哪里的问题，用了好多年的电脑了
<xiaopengpeng> == 好吧
<onlylove> Niac: 哦，我知道你需要什么了，你需要一台新电脑
<Niac> 对了
<zzzZZZ> 不行，我连irc.ubuntu.com可以
<Niac> 可惜我的卡还没还清呢
<onlylove> zzzZZZ: 如果被墙，例如twitter，你除了翻墙无论如何上不去
<xiaopengpeng> 请问 卡 是信用卡的意思么
<Niac> 恩
<xiaopengpeng> 真好啊
<Niac> 还有一个月就离职回家了
<onlylove> 还欠多钱
<xiaopengpeng> 羡慕
<Niac> 一个月工资
<onlylove> 就是说，钱还上，人也回家了
<Niac> 是 啊
<xiaopengpeng> ==
<Niac> 但是还上了，我花什么啊
<xiaopengpeng> 幸亏我没有信用卡
<Niac> 千万别办啊，卡奴很痛苦的
<xiaopengpeng> 但是不给我办啊
<xiaopengpeng> 我毕业的时候学校有办卡的
<xiaopengpeng> 说没工作不能办
<xiaopengpeng> 怎么换输入法啊
<onlylove> 像我这种没稳定工作的，银行都不待见
<xiaopengpeng> 我WPS打不了汉字
<Niac> 其实我下载也算是失业了
<onlylove> Niac: 赶紧找工作
<xiaopengpeng> ==怎么一个个说得比我还惨
<Niac> 我觉得还是赶紧找个老婆要紧
<void1> IT界的高富帅们，不要装穷啦
<xiaopengpeng> 顶楼上
<onlylove> Niac: 找老婆，你信用卡彻底不想还清了
<xiaopengpeng> 再顶楼上
<Niac> 坑老，不花钱的
<onlylove> void1: IT界在这混的都是穷光蛋，高富帅不来这边 cc xiaopengpeng
<xiaopengpeng> == 为嘛
<xiaopengpeng> CC 是什么
<imtxc> onlylove: 信用卡不好玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想办人不给我
<imtxc> onlylove: 银行才不看稳定工作，他们看你的砖头
<imtxc> onlylove: 哪家不给你办，你可以申请普卡或者金卡
<xiaopengpeng> 砖头是什么
<onlylove> imtxc: 下次去工地借几块砖头去
<xiaopengpeng> 我也不给办啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 在线申请，才不管你有什么工作呢，现在三无人员下卡的多了
<Niac> 有什么方法提升额度的
<onlylove> imtxc: 申请了不用，和借记卡一样啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我现在用借记卡就挺好……
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，不过咱的这屌丝借记卡各种收费……
<xiaopengpeng> 适用无过错原则和过错推定原则
<xiaopengpeng> 。。
<xiaopengpeng> 错了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 除了年费，还有啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 跨行费、异地费
<xiaopengpeng> 一般额度多少？
<onlylove> imtxc: 信用卡没有么
<imtxc> onlylove: 也有，高级一点的借记卡就没有
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者小商业银行的借记卡就没有
<xiaopengpeng> 小额管理费
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么叫高级借记卡，比方说M+？
<imtxc> onlylove: 白金。。。
<onlylove> xiaopengpeng: 你卡里连500都剩不下？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去招行开卡的时候，和我说，卡里余额大于1K就免费转账
<xiaopengpeng> 经常啊
<onlylove> xiaopengpeng: 知道啥叫QOS不
<xiaopengpeng> 每个月等着生活费  一不小心
<xiaopengpeng> QOS是什么
<onlylove> g qos
<^k^> onlylove: qos http://www.google.com/#q=qos|Quality of service| (|QoS|) is the overall performance of a of telephony or computer network, particularly the performance seen by the users of the network.
<xiaopengpeng> 我觉得不用化妆品什么的已经算够省了。。
<onlylove> xiaopengpeng: 化妆品？妹子？
<zsc> 这里没有男女
<onlylove> zsc: 你个汉子用毛化妆品
<zsc> 我乐意
<xiaopengpeng> 哈哈
<xiaopengpeng> 真的 化妆品这种东西太花钱了。。
<onlylove> 非必需品+主动花钱 就不要抱怨花钱了
<zsc> xiaopengpeng: 买包彩色笔代替就很省..
<xiaopengpeng> 彩色笔能代替什么
<xiaopengpeng> 你打算代替什么？
<xiaopengpeng> 口红？
<onlylove> xiaopengpeng: 黑的代替睫毛膏和眉笔
<zsc> 你想弄什么颜色,就涂一涂
<onlylove> xiaopengpeng: 红的粉的代替唇彩
<onlylove> xiaopengpeng: 其他乱七八糟的代替眼影和指甲油
 * zsc 还可以勾兑..
<xiaopengpeng> 佩服
<xiaopengpeng> 以后你们可以告诉别人
<xiaopengpeng> 表示都没用过
<xiaopengpeng> 其实眉笔不好用 眉粉比较自然
 * zsc 不要对我们谈化妆,我们不懂....
 * zsc 这难道是传说中的炫耀党?
<xiaopengpeng> 我有什么炫耀的  我也不用啊
 * zsc 其实短发不好看,光头比较自然
<xiaopengpeng> 。。
<onlylove> zsc: 你咋不说穿衣服不好看
<xiaopengpeng> 那你是光头？
 * zsc 我是文明人
<zsc> 擦他
<zsc> cat /me
<zsc> g 光头
<^k^> zsc: 光头 http://www.google.com/#q=光头|光头|，发型一种，即头上无头发。跟男子留长发一样比较少男子采用剃|光头|的发型。 黑人男子除外，剃|光头|的黑人男子比比皆是。另外部分摇滚乐乐队成员为彰显个性而  |...|
<zsc> g 眉粉
<^k^> zsc: 眉粉 http://www.google.com/#q=眉粉|眉粉|是什么呢？想必很多化妆新手都很想认识它吧，其实|眉粉|是用来涂在眉毛上的一 种化妆品。那|眉粉|怎么用呢？主要是用眉粉刷醮取|眉粉|均匀地涂在眉毛上，由眉头 |...|
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那啥……果然是妹子……
<dreameyesonme> ……
<dreameyesonme> 我有一个问题
<dreameyesonme> 为什么我的WPS打不出顿号
<zsc> onlylove: 她会刷碗,虽不是良母,必然贤妻....你的了..
<onlylove> 顿号？
<onlylove> 你可以直接按问号试试
<dreameyesonme> 我的论文里面全是///
<dreameyesonme> 没有顿号。。
<onlylove> 中文输入法
<onlylove> 如果/不对，那就是\试试
<dreameyesonme> 刷碗算什么  我还织毛衣咧
<dreameyesonme> 我是在中文下输入的
<onlylove> zsc: 离我太远了
<dreameyesonme> 不行
<zsc> onlylove: 你怎么知道离你远?
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 两个都不行？
<zsc> 全角/半角,用全角
<dreameyesonme> 全角和半角是什么
<onlylove> zsc: 前几天来过
<zsc> onlylove: 是吗?
<onlylove> 、、
<onlylove> zsc: 是的
<onlylove> 、、
<dreameyesonme> 别介
<zsc> onlylove: 给你织毛衣去了?
<dreameyesonme> 赶紧帮我
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 就那俩斜线啊……不是，你就研究下ibus或者scim怎么输入好了……
<zsc> 在输入法那有控制标点的,选中文标点.....这还写个P论文啊,打字都不会..
<zsc> 还织毛衣???玩毛线团吧??!
<dreameyesonme> OK 我什么都不会 行了吧？
<zsc> 写论文也是用vim+latex.还WPS,刷碗去!!
<dreameyesonme> ibus或者scim怎么输入好了……  这个是什么
<dreameyesonme> 我这边默认的只有中拼，汉拼
<dreameyesonme> 但是这两个项下都没有顿号打出来
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=167587
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: ubnutu8.1中使用的中文输入法是ibus，请问如何打出顿号？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<dreameyesonme> 谢谢
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 还有个可能
<onlylove> 就是1左边那个反引号
<dreameyesonme> 就算白痴那我不是也在学么  你要是觉得白痴你可以不用教
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 就是那个波浪号
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 别闹
<zsc> 嘿嘿嘿,不客气...!
<jusss> onlylove: 装了mplayer-vaapi后怎么man mplayer没有关于vaapi的信息
<onlylove> jusss: 布吉岛啊，就知道播放的时候要加vaapi参数
<dreameyesonme> 1旁边的是`的
<jusss> onlylove: 我找到看电影和flash屏幕撕裂的原因了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 亲姐姐……你能打省略号不
<dreameyesonme> shift旁边只有/
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 回车上面那个
<onlylove> jusss: 什么原因
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<dreameyesonme> 3Q
<zsc> 不客气
<jusss> onlylove: 我的是hd3000, man intel发现默认使用uxa,后来改用sna,和开启SwapbufferWait和TearFree后就没撕裂画面了
<onlylove> zsc: 别坏我名声
<onlylove> jusss: 啥高大上的东西，不懂
<zsc> onlylove: 你和black_angle一样,贱骨头
<onlylove> jusss: 就知道AMD有个UVE
<jusss> onlylove: man intel里有
<onlylove> zsc: 我怎么贱骨头了
<jusss> onlylove: 但是nv用的是modesetting,又不是intel驱动，所以我不想编译nv官方驱动了
 * zsc 当我没说..
<onlylove> zsc: 怎么了，赶紧说
 * zsc 今天下午,他和她可热胡了
<dreameyesonme> 有意思 OK 亲们 我走了哈
<dreameyesonme> 行了呗
<onlylove> zsc: 说不出理由来就别说我贱骨头
 * jusss 谁和谁？
<dreameyesonme> 以后想到高大上的问题
 * jusss imadper和某人？
<dreameyesonme> 才来厚
 * zsc black...和dream...
<jusss> zsc: black...感觉是我见过的最没节操的了
<onlylove> zsc: 如果帮人回答问题也算贱骨头，记得以后我不会回答你的任何问题
<jusss> onlylove: 使用vaapi时，vo=vaapi,你设置了解码器没？vc=??
<zsc> onlylove: 别呀,当不得真
<onlylove> jusss: 我不用linux看高清了，显卡不给力
<onlylove> zsc: 怎么叫当不得真
<jusss> onlylove: 那会win看？
<onlylove> zsc: 贱骨头这种骂人的话是随便就说的？
<zsc> onlylove: black...说当真就输了
<onlylove> zsc: 你不尊重别人，就别怪别人不尊重你
<onlylove> zsc: 我当真了，不好意思
<zsc> onlylove: 我顶..
<onlylove> jusss: 其实，回win能略强一点……
<onlylove> jusss: 我打算买下个电脑再说
<jusss> onlylove: 记住千万千万别买独显！！！
<onlylove> jusss: 我就要买独显，我不买独显我用核显玩游戏么
<jusss> onlylove: 买独显都有砸电脑的冲动了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己不会玩
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不怨你，nv官方的事情
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西可以在win7上自由切换，xp就不支持
<jusss> onlylove: 那没办法，总不能用nouveau吧
<jusss> onlylove: xp就没独显驱动
<onlylove> jusss: 是没有optinum取得
<jusss> onlylove: nouveau就是个悲催的货，小心kms让你的屏幕blank
<zsc> mao: hello
<onlylove> jusss: 那个东西设计的挺特殊，说是连接在核显上，
<onlylove> jusss: 然后独显不输出，只负责渲染
<zsc> mao: 我把dota2
<jusss> onlylove: nv独显只负责运算，输出还是靠核心显卡
<onlylove> jusss: 是的
<zsc> mao: 我把dota2装上了,但启动缺内存.
<jusss> onlylove: nv和intel可是好兄弟了，因为amd/ati是一家了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 贵的和贵的在一起，便宜的和便宜的在一起
<jusss> onlylove: 最草蛋的是还没手工关掉独显的方法，
<onlylove> jusss: BIOS里面搞定
<jusss> onlylove: 除了装那个大黄蜂，不过我没装过
<jusss> onlylove: bios里不能搞定这个
<onlylove> jusss: 反正可以关掉一个
<jusss> onlylove: 现在出的都不能在bios里关掉独显了，因为那样会关掉核心显卡
<onlylove> jusss: 谁那么2啊
<jusss> onlylove: 只有a卡貌似可以，n卡现在是不可能在bios里关掉了，除非连核心显卡一起关掉
<jusss> onlylove: 谁知道谁设计的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: A卡的切换机制不一样的
<onlylove> jusss: 我玩过那个
<jusss> onlylove: n卡就是各种蛋疼在linux下，要不大神发话说fxxk nvidia
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果关掉独立卡，在windows的设备管理器里面看不到的
<onlylove> jusss: 然后开启独立卡以后才会看到A卡
<jusss> onlylove: 大神也被nv fucked了，我们还不是一样没办法
<imtxc> 谁知道安卓手机里面被备份到google 的照片怎么删除啊到底
<onlylove> jusss: 大神那是觉得驱动不好搞而已
<onlylove> jusss: nv又不肯放原理
<jusss> onlylove: nv在linux下就是悲剧
<onlylove> jusss: 因为如果他放驱动，win下的驱动等于也被释出了，俩用一套库的
<jusss> onlylove: 听我的千万别买n卡，要不每次更新下内核，还得重新编译一次显卡驱动，感觉真麻烦
<onlylove> imtxc: 你问google
<onlylove> jusss: 早知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: 每次删了过几天又跑回来
<onlylove> jusss: 你刚知道？
<jusss> onlylove: 我不打算用n卡了，万一使用modesetting又出现屏幕撕裂就麻烦了
<onlylove> imtxc: 影子文件？
<onlylove> jusss: 你用windows不会有人排斥你的
<jusss> onlylove: 前几天无意更新了次系统，解决到了显示的问题
<imtxc> onlylove: google+ 那渣渣
<onlylove> jusss: 可以虚机里面装linux么
<jusss> onlylove: 更新系统后，感觉太好了，怪不得有人每天都pacman -Syu
<onlylove> imtxc: 上google+删掉，然后看看有没有回收站
<jusss> onlylove: 虚拟机里用vesa驱动吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 顺便清理掉回收站
<jusss> onlylove: 我在vbox里装arch，用的vesa驱动，屏幕撕裂严重
<onlylove> jusss: 自己写配置文件咯
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的代理速度不慢，但上google+.....
<jusss> onlylove: ...vesa的不会写，只会写一点intel的
<onlylove> imtxc: 去外地的google+一样吧
<onlylove> jusss: xorg.conf都不会？
<jusss> onlylove: 我写xorg.conf都写n次了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我说的是vesa的配置在xorg.conf里不会写
<onlylove> jusss: arch如果你长时间不pacman -Syu你会知道什么叫死的很惨
<jusss> onlylove: 这个可能跟我的显卡有关，我昨天晚上测试了半个多小时，只有使用sna加速和开启SwapbufferWait时，屏幕才没撕裂
<onlylove> jusss: 不管你了，hacker的乐趣就在于此，让不能干活的东西干活
<jusss> onlylove: 我7月份装的，前几天刚跟新，又5个月没更新，pacman -Syu了以下，现在一点问题都没
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是不喜欢，大可以做别的去
<jusss> onlylove: ...测试是最草蛋的，给一个东西，让你不停的开关Xorg,这样做一个小时，你也会感觉很讨厌的
<onlylove> jusss: 才一小时？
<jusss> onlylove: 昨天测试xorg.conf,开关Xorg最少50次
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉都快疯了
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道编译一次gcc，然后check一次要多久？
<jusss> onlylove: 不编译gcc...
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道check失败了啥滋味？
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，还不会自己编译
<jusss> onlylove: 我连headers都没搞过
<onlylove> jusss: 所以你那50次1小时什么的都毛毛雨
<onlylove> jusss: 想想脱袜子当年写linux就用了一小时？
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是没托瓦子的那个脑袋呀，人家20多岁就写出了那种东东，我20多岁了连man都还看不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 记住，自己笨就不要抱怨别人聪明，我去吃饭了
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<jusss> jjj
<jusss> happyaron: mplayer的-va是什么参数？在man里没找到呀
<Niac> 蛋都碎了，怎么又死机了一次
<Niac> 还有什么好用的linux发行版
<zsc> 偶,debian
<Niac> 我有必要重装下ubuntu吗
<Niac> 严重怀疑是显卡驱动的问题
<zsc> 咬咬你的苍xx是那个她吗?
<zsc> g 咬咬你
<^k^> zsc: 咬咬你 http://www.google.com/#q=咬咬你2013年11月20日 |...| 【音乐】苍井空中文个人新单《|咬咬你|》正式版,苍井空,,苍井空,新歌,首播.
<Niac> fedora
<Niac> 怎么样
<zsc> 表示很好
<space_> excuse me ,Is there any one who work in baidu music?
<Niac> niubility
<zsc> Niac: 图形界面用gnome3吧,比unity好用
<jusss> space_: no one
<Niac> zsc: 就是说我现在卸载unity
<zsc> Niac: 以前都是光盘装,所以ub好(空间占用少,cd),不是,是装debian或fedora,ub也带gnome3,可以一起装
<zsc> 但如果是硬盘装,要考虑4G的dvd版,这个好,联网少
<Niac> zsc: 可是我好中意unity那黑条啊
<zsc> ub的dvd是1.6G的,所以不好
<zsc> Niac: 你不用鼠标,还中意那玩意?
<Niac> zsc: 关键是我不确定是什么引起的频繁死机
<zsc> gnome3的特点就是考虑了脱离鼠标
<Niac> zsc: 鼠标好啊，看片快进，必备啊
<zsc> Niac: 看片和黑条有关系?
<Niac> 没关系
<Niac> 只是我喜欢那个
<zsc> gnome3自带的那个activities出来的时候,左边也有那么个条
<zsc> 所以考虑的还是挺周到的
<zsc> 桌面也可以弄dock
<Niac> zsc: 最讨厌dock了，一点个性都没有
<zsc> 那个条不也是?
<jiero> Niac: 你可以把 dock 做的有个性。
<jiero> zsc: 可以什么都没有。我用过很久
<jiero> zsc: 反正有任务切换。知道自己做啥。
<zsc> 我现在是一个桌面一个窗口.....
<zsc> 很奢侈吧...
<tryit> 如何知道netstat -lt是哪个应用程序在监听？
 * jusss mplayer-vaapi ,man mplayer里面都没提到vaapi...这man...
<Niac> zsc: sudo apt-get install gnome
<Niac> 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 245 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。
<Niac> 需要下载 150 MB 的软件包。
<Niac> 解压缩后会消耗掉 538 MB 的额外空间。
<Niac> 好大啊
<zhongzhong> 1
<imtxc> tryit: netstat -lnp
<tryit> imtxc, 刚g到了，多谢
<jusss> imtxc: 你看电影时内存使用多大？
<jusss> imtxc: 我刚才发现看电影内存就使用了600MB
 * jiero kick imtxc
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mkfs.ext2命令，格式化不了硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453335 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-08 20:23
<lincan> ....
<nickVSS> 求助啊！肽备份里的红色系统软件能不能卸了啊！
<lincan> nickVSS: 系统软件肯定不能卸载。 。
<lincan> nickVSS: 因为system分区是只读的。 。
<nickVSS> 问题是，手机里多了些魔明奇妙的系统软件
<nickVSS> 以com.什么什么的开头，
<nickVSS> 能缷吗？以前没有的
<jiero> .
<Niac> 不行啊  N卡的驱动问题，分分钟死机一次
<Niac> 刚试了下，还是unit有的黑条有感觉
<zzzZZZ> 明天又周一了
<Niac> 是  啊
<zsc> ^k^: hello
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  21:16 
<zsc> ^k^: ping www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<^k^> zsc, 感谢您的网址。  21:17 
<zsc> ^k^: exit
<^k^> zsc, 再见。  21:18 
<zsc> iMadper: 那个机器人有啥有意思的功能??
<iMadper> zsc: 不知道.
<zsc> iMadper: 你熟悉哪种高级语言?
<iMadper> zsc: perl/ruby
<iMadper> zsc: 如果awk算得话, 加上awk
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
 * zsc awk也算!!!当然..
<iMadper> zsc: 哦, 我还会点儿elisp. 谢谢简单的小函数还是可以的
<iMadper> s/谢谢/写写/
<zsc> iMadper: elisp就不算了,听说那玩意就是唱高调用的
<iMadper> zsc: elisp怎么不算了?
<iMadper> zsc: 你写过? 你了解? 所以你可以确定它不算?
<zsc> iMadper: 那玩意能做像样的项目??
<iMadper> zsc: 当然.
<iMadper> zsc: org-mode/mew, 每一个都是你写不出来的
<iMadper> zsc: 你用python实现一个org-mode试试就知道了
<zsc> g mew
<^k^> zsc: mew http://www.google.com/#q=mew|Mew| is a pink, bipedal Pokémon with mammalian features. Its snout is short and wide and it has triangular ears and large, blue eyes. It has three-fingered paws, |...|
<zsc> g org-mode
<^k^> zsc: org-mode http://www.google.com/#q=org-mode|Org|: an Emacs |Mode| for Notes, Planning, and Authoring.
<zsc> iMadper: elisp我就只是知道而已,和perl一样的灰色难懂
<iMadper> zsc: 你不会, 当然觉得难懂.
<jiero> iMadper: 什么呐1.
<iMadper> zsc: 我看python还觉得又丑又繁复.
<zsc> iMadper: 原则上就是难懂
<iMadper> jiero: 刻意上来跟你商量~
<zsc> iMadper: 我没觉得python好....
<iMadper> zsc: 你会啥?
<zsc> 我只会c和bash,awk也算会
 * iMadper 一直想学会c
 * zsc 来我教你
<iMadper> zsc: 看你水平了
<zsc> iMadper: 水平还行....
<iMadper> jiero: 别走呀!
<iMadper> jiero: 给你私信了
<lpy> iMadper:  fx 的版本到底是怎么算的。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 你是firefox开发, 你来问我?
<lpy> iMadper:  为什么有 firefox6.。。什么什么的
<lpy> 。。。。
<zsc> iMadper: 你用perl写过面向对象的东西没?
<lpy> 我不好意思问他们
<iMadper> zsc: 写过
<lpy> zsc:  写过。
<iMadper> lpy: 如果改天linus给你发邮件问你, 请教你一下linux应该怎么算版本, 你会说啥?!
<iMadper> lpy: 我现在就是这个感觉. 你是firefox的开发者, 然后问我fx的事情
<zsc> iMadper: 继承用的多不多?
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd
<iMadper> zsc: 没用过perl的继承. 不知道你到底想问什么
<lpy> iMadper:  = =.擦
<zsc> iMadper: 就用类似c++里的类技术呀
<lpy> iM
<lpy> iMadper:  不知道 Perl 的继承。。。
<iMadper> zsc: 我知道什么是继承, 但是没用过perl的继承. 我也不知道你问我写没写过有啥意思
<iMadper> lpy: 我也不知道...
<iMadper> lpy: 我觉得在perl里面用面向对象, 除非是写cpan库, 不然真的没必要
<zsc> iMadper: 就是想知道这种面向对象的方法在pxx一类的开发中用的多不多...
<iMadper> zsc: perl不用, python/ruby用的很多.
<iMadper> zsc: perl的面向对象, 基本只存在于库中.
<iMadper> jiero: ... ....
<iMadper> lpy: 我给我老妈买了个note2, 然后今天给弄丢了... 于是刚刚又买了一个....
<iMadper> lpy: T_T
<lpy> iMadper:  擦土豪！
<iMadper> lpy: 瞬间钱包空了!
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~~~
<iMadper> lpy: 我了个擦.. 还好是已经还完卡贷了
<iMadper> lpy: 不然还不了信用卡, 哥就进局子里了
<zsc> iMadper: 哪里可以像imagebin那样随便贴东西的网站
<iMadper> zsc: 自己google, 很多的
<iMadper> happyaron: 我看贵厂下个发行版要开zram?
<iMadper> lpy: 我擦, nightly的fx修复了一个长期困扰我的bug!
<iMadper> lpy: 赞!
<lpy> iMadper:  什么bug？
<lpy> iMadper:  信用卡！！！
<lpy> iMadper:  好想快点工作 就有信用卡了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 百度的音乐播放器, 播放高音质的音乐的时候, 会100%cpu
<iMadper> lpy: 然后狂读硬盘!
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 给url看看那
<iMadper> lpy: IO巨大!
<lpy> 啊咧？
<iMadper> lpy: 现在好了!
<lpy> iMadper: 哦 之前在 bz 上貌似看过类似的 bug
<lpy> iMadper:  这个好像是一整个系列的 bug 来着
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 让寡人围观一下
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: YOU CANT reproduce it unless you are vip of baidu play.
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 还是nightly的好!
<lpy> iMadper:  你是 VIP？
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ .. 告非，
<iMadper> lpy: 必须呀!
<lpy> iMadper:  我自从用了 Nightly  就不再用 稳定的了
<CyrusYzGTt> 发现 壕 了
<iMadper> lpy: 我, 我也决定只用nightly了
<lpy> iMadper:  nightly 跟 Chrome 也是 傻快傻快的
<lpy> iMadper:  你不觉得很快吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 很快.
<iMadper> lpy: 插件比chrome强几条街
<lpy> lol~~~
 * iMadper 拜fx开发者 lpy 
 * iMadper 向fx开发者致敬
<lpy> owo 嗯向他们致敬
<iMadper> lpy: 可惜js和c++俺都不会
<lpy> iMadper:  我这叫 Contributor
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 对.
<lpy> iMadper:  你丫是不学！
<lpy> iMadper:  给你学 你学？
<iMadper> lpy: rust那个项目公开了吗?
<lpy> 一直都是公开的嘛不是？
<iMadper> lpy: 哦? rust的fx clone
<lpy> https://github.com/mozilla/rust >
<iMadper> lpy: 我去找找去
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: mozilla/rust · GitHub
<lpy> 哦
<lpy> 这个
<lpy> 啊
<lpy> 没有
<lpy> 我理解错了。。。
<^k^> lpy:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<lpy> 。。
<iMadper> lpy: 你丫刚才卡了
<iMadper> lpy: 所有的话一起蹦出来的
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 那我等rust的fx clone去
<lpy> 我在 几个 频道里 都没听过他们说要重写
<iMadper> lpy: 现在先去学rust
<lpy> bz 上貌似也没有
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 你去问问去?
<lpy> 赞！
<lpy> 周末不在。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 乃学了rust了?
<lpy> iMadper:  没  就看看
<lpy> iMadper:  人工智能啊少年。。。最近哪有心思搞
<iMadper> and then one day Firefox — or parts of Firefox — might be re-written in Rust.
<iMadper> lpy: 哦...
<iMadper> lpy: 知识库?
<lpy> iMadper:  能继续打 patch 就已经是很好的了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 赞!
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯。。。要跪了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 比我强... 我现在就俩patch...
<iMadper> lpy: 勉强算是个contributor...
<lpy> iMadper: 周一就会有两个patch 被合并了。。。
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 赞!
<iMadper> lpy: 可惜的就是, rust现在没有别的应用吧?
<iMadper> lpy: 不像go, 还是有不少项目去用的
<iMadper> lpy: http://www.rustforrubyists.com/book/index.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Rust for Rubyists
<lpy> iMadper:  不清楚呢  owo  github 上的 wiki 有说嘛？
<iMadper> lpy: 我去看看wiki去
<lpy> 貌似没有
<iMadper> lpy: 没...
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: http://www.rust-lang.org/ 这里可能有
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: The Rust Programming Language
<lpy> iMadper:  哦你可以订阅一下邮件列表   里面貌似有学生开发者貌似
<lpy> 哪个大学来着= =。
<lpy> 而且还去参加了weekly meeting
<iMadper> lpy: 不定了, 我现在邮件有点儿多...
<iMadper> lpy: 公司邮箱快满了....
<iMadper> lpy: fork me on Github... 差点儿看成 fxxk ....
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> 。。。
<lpy> 现在最想要的是一个 @mozilla.org 的邮箱！
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home of the Mozilla Project — Mozilla (@ mozilla.org)
<iMadper> lpy: 赞!
<iMadper> lpy: 我现在最想要一个 xxx@gov.cn 的邮箱
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 然后去发kernel patch去
<iMadper> lpy: 绝对亮瞎所有中国开发的狗眼~!~
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> 笑尿了~
<iMadper> lpy: mozilla的邮箱啥条件?
<lpy> 员工
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: @linuxfoundtion.org 好象是要捐款... ...
<iMadper> lpy: 那你还容易一点儿
<lpy> 捐多少？
<lpy> 擦 捐款才容易好吗？
<lpy> Mozilla 的员工很难的= =。
<iMadper> lpy: 我觉得, 你当mozilla员工这件事, 比让我这种穷鬼掏钱要容易多了
<zsc> http://imagebin.org/281179
<iMadper> lpy: 我有钱也不出呀
<zsc> 我写的脚本...
<iMadper> lpy: 所以我这个更难
<lpy> iMadper:  好吧。。。 Mozilla 据说各种刷掉来面试的 contributor。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 啊?! 不科学..
<iMadper> lpy: 无良公司呀
<lpy> iMadper:  我上次看到了  忘记在哪里。。。
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 我判断的结果是:
<iMadper> lpy: rust还没有实际的应用
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯
<lpy> iMadper:  还是比较小众我觉得
<lpy> 所以应该趁机学/
<iMadper> lpy: 是呀
<zsc> iMadper: 有向图中环的分析有什么并行算法没?
<lpy> s/\//?/
<iMadper> lpy: ^^ 你来说
<iMadper> lpy: https://github.com/mozilla/rust/wiki/Projects-using-Rust
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Projects using Rust · mozilla/rust Wiki · GitHub
<lpy> zsc:  ...
<zsc> lpy: ?
<lpy> zsc:  啊不是特别懂。。。不过 有向图并行一般都被分成 剖分，节点计算 之类的。。。
<iMadper> lpy: https://github.com/charliesome/rustboot   这个有点儿虎
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: charliesome/rustboot · GitHub
<lpy> zsc:  竞赛一般都做一遍搜索
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<zsc> lpy: 我也不懂奥,但我写的那个脚本是做换分析的,不能并行,分析内核函数调用要用一天的时间...
<lpy> zsc:  我的意思不是真的搜索
<lpy> zsc:  就是 弗洛伊德 过一遍  就可以了
<lpy> zsc:  啊咧 这个就不清楚了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 唉... 最近内存好多numa的patch... 看不懂...
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
 * iMadper 不扯皮了, 看代码去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu1012.04conky配置无效，始终是默认。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453337 刚接触ubuntu系统，看到conky那么强大，试着网上学学，结果还是失败了，求指教。这是网上找的配置。 ###################### # - Conky settings - # ###################### update_interval 1 total_run_times 0 net_avg_samples 1 cpu_avg_samples 1 imlib_cache_size 0
<^k^> ─> double_buffer yes no_buffers yes format_human_readable ##################### # - Text settings - # ##################### use_xft yes xftfon …
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jiero: 醒了?
<iMadper> jiero: 你看来效果不错嘛
<zsc> iMadper: 有人做内核调用有向图分析的没??
<iMadper> zsc: 不知道.
<iMadper> zsc: 干嘛用的?
<iMadper> zsc: 看调用关系?
<zsc> iMadper: 分析环是业余爱好,本意是做个快速的内核函数索引
<iMadper> zsc: 索引? 为啥不用cscope?
<zsc> iMadper: 我做的是目标文件的分析,不是c的,所以定位都是定位到文件..
<zsc> 而且,cscope有些分析不到,有些有不是本机体系的,多余
<iMadper> zsc: 我这两天在看ppc64的syscall, 如果去除非本机体系结构的, 还得一定要到ppc64上面去看?
<iMadper> lpy: https://github.com/mozilla/servo   貌似就是这个吧?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: mozilla/servo · GitHub
<zsc> iMadper: 现在的方式,基本能满足要求了,但建立数据库的时间太长...没错...
<lpy> iMadper:  我擦
<iMadper> lpy: 我早就看到了, 但是没意识到
<iMadper> lpy: mz自家的引擎项目, 用rust写的...
<iMadper> lpy: 这就是fx的rust clone呀
<lpy> 嗯 应该是了
<zsc> iMadper: 其实到不一定...只要编译目标是ppc64,并且底层的二进制分析模块再改动就可以了
<iMadper> zsc: 恩, 是
<iMadper> lpy: 趁着人少, 赶紧下手!
<zsc> iMadper: 我用那个脚本分析过arm的...arm
<lpy> iMadper:  必须啊！
<iMadper> lpy: 我倒是有个好点子
<brest_> 求问一个network的问题
<lpy> iMadper:  什么？
<iMadper> lpy: msg呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 从哪听说的？
<iMadper> happyaron: 忘了, 貌似就是在lkml里面的讨论里面看到吧?
<iMadper> happyaron: kim在说服Mel考虑把zram放到mainline里面
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  22:54 
<iMadper> http://img1.guokr.com/gkimage/rk/ne/yu/rkneyu.jpg
<zsc> iMadper: 有什么方法可以快速缩小组件范围??这是我一直在搞的...
<iMadper> zsc: 不懂.
<zsc> iMadper: 比如我要分析某个驱动架构,如何分出层次,不相关的组建不看(甚至可能不懂)
<iMadper> zsc: 不懂..
<iMadper> zsc: 你一直在搞, 我没搞过, 你问我是问错人了.
<zsc> iMadper: 这个你也要用呀,你不可能看内存看着看着就看cpu调度去吧
<zsc> iMadper: 当然这在逻辑上太明显,不会这么傻
<iMadper> zsc: usb驱动都会调用iscsi层, 这种复杂的依赖你怎么处理?
<iMadper> zsc: 据我所知, 大多数的内核开发者/爱好者, 都是自己人脑过滤. 而且大家一直活得好好的
<zsc> iMadper: 我现在基本是靠目录分割,但这种方法不能抽象出自动工具,要手工做些事
<iMadper> zsc: 呃.. 为什么不靠开发者自己人脑过滤呢?
<zsc> iMadper: 当牵扯到80+个文件的时候,手工效率就非常低
<zsc> iMadper: 我现在是用openoffice画表,用种变换,把核心缩小出来,但这个对目录太依赖,目录又不可靠,人眼的任务太繁重
<iMadper> zsc: 哦, 我不喜欢这个工具
<zsc> iMadper: 这是我做组件分析目前为止最有效的方法,单靠读代码来理清结构太难了,而我有不想从源头lkml读起...
 * iMadper 更喜欢直接看代码/找bug...
 * iMadper 觉得时间应该放在写patch上面
<zsc> iMadper: 写patch...我现在是搞方法论....不是发展内核....
<iMadper> zsc: 哦, 那不用跟我说了, 我理解不了 "方法论" 的含义...
<happyaron> iMadper:  哦
<zsc> tst
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  23:23 
<zsc> iMadper: ??
<zsc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/281190   这是我做的依赖关系图,读代码的时候,优先从组建内依赖少的模块开始看.
<iMadper> zsc: 为什么不从喜欢的组件或者熟悉的子系统开始看?
<zsc> iMadper: 因为我的想法是让人能看从来不懂的模块或组件.所以要找出最有效的思路
<iMadper> zsc: 仍然没能理解.
<zsc> iMadper: 以前我不懂usb的,但就是这个图让我能不迷失在代码里
<iMadper> zsc: 哦, 你是想说, 看到不明含义的函数的时候, 如果他不是你当前想要了解的组件的相关函数, 就跳过去?
<zsc> 那个图是这个意思,一个文件横向看过去,有点就向对角线拐,和对角线的交点就是一个依赖的对象...出了根目录的不看
<zsc> 但组建内的要有效的看,有效就是要分出先后,避免为定义的概念
<iMadper> zsc: ... 不都是根据初始化的流程看吗... 未定义的就等用到的时候在跳过去看呀
<iMadper> zsc: 算了, 咱俩的方法不同...
<iMadper> zsc: 我是兴趣驱动的, 想看啥就看啥...
<zsc> iMadper: 初始化的,我也有方法,这是运行态关系...
<iMadper> zsc: 哦.
 * iMadper 睡觉. 
<dreameyesonme> y有人么
<zsc> 美女,还没睡觉呀...
<required_> hello
<required_> ^k^,
<required_> ^k^,
<^k^> required_:点点点.  00:05 
<required_> ubuntu13.10 怎么改变显示分辨率
<dreameyesonme> ==投简历
<required_> 没有xorg
<required_> .conf
 * dreameyesonme 海投ing
<dreameyesonme> 凌晨居然还有人。。
<scifijoey> hi
<scifijoey> dreameyesonme: awake?
<scifijoey> http://mall.10010.com/goodsdetail/111203213266.html
<^k^> scifijoey ... ⇪ 156元3G套餐A/B计划 存一得三套餐资费介绍—中国联通网上营业厅
<^k^> scifijoey:点点点.  00:35 
<scifijoey> anyone mind explaining me what this is?
<dreameyesonme> wait a moment
<scifijoey> dreameyesonme: ok
<dreameyesonme> o i see ，276 is the stored charge,and it's for 12 months. 156 is the charge for your basic use every month. they will give back to you 23+46=69 a month ,and for 12 months， that is to say ,69*12=828=276*3,that means you pay only 276 but you can get 276*3
<dreameyesonme> but they will charge you 156 at least a month
<dreameyesonme> scifijoey:  do you see it ?
<dreameyesonme> i wanna sleep,bye~
<scifijoey> thanks
<scifijoey> good night
<scifijoey> dreameyesonme: what is the first 23 for and the second 46?
<dreameyesonme> because you pay 276
<dreameyesonme> 27/12=23
<scifijoey> yes but are they both for the plan
<scifijoey> or is one credit for something else?
<dreameyesonme> 46 is a gift
<scifijoey> oh
<scifijoey> thanks dreameyesonme
<dreameyesonme> you can get 69  every month
<scifijoey> this is valid for how many months http://mall.10010.com/goodsdetail/311308138183.html ?
<^k^> scifijoey ... ⇪ 沃3G季度上网卡（快卡）套餐资费介绍—中国联通网上营业厅
<dreameyesonme> but they will charge you 156,that means you have to pay others every month
<dreameyesonme> 3 months
<dreameyesonme> 90 days
<dreameyesonme> OK ,bye~~
<hoxily> morning all...
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于群组管理的一个问题 usermod http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466444 Code: sudo usermod -a -G video bcsf 上面是把bcsf 用户 加入到video群组里了 那么我删除video群组的时候 bcsf 用户会不会被删除呀？ 另外 什么命令可以逆转sudo usermod -a -G video bcsf 也就是把bcsf 用户从video 群
<^k^>  ─> 组中拿出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-11-30 23:15
<freeflying> jiero: 买吧
<jiero> freeflying: 一看算了，我也要暂时结束漂泊的生活了。
 * jiero 没钱
<freeflying> jiero: 你们这些富二代
<jiero> freeflying:  。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  丫的。。。
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  08:53
<jusss> 大家早上好
<kandu> jiero: cfy 也在上海啊。你俩可以聚聚
<jiero> kandu: .
<jiero> kandu:   :) 对我来说很久没消息了
<kandu> jiero: 看了天气预报，上海真是冷不下来，滨海城市就是好
<jusss> kandu: keep your ***** wet :)
<kandu> jiero: 前段时间还能联系上呢
<jiero> kandu:  据说怕湿冷
<jiero> kandu: 噢。
<kandu> jusss: 我不懂英文.
<kandu> jiero: 浙北都零下了，上海还有3/4度。光湿不冷
<jiero> kandu: 等等。浙北和上海有差别么。。。
<jiero> kandu: 差不过400公里吧。。
<gfxmode> 深圳今天也降温了，不得不穿短袖+外套
<kandu> jiero: 杭州上海走一走体验下就知道啦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 您是什么座 : 乘务长在机门口迎客,上来一位年轻小伙儿:欢迎您登机,请问您是什么座? 乘客问,"我是天蝎座,您呢?" 我是巨蝎座,我是问您坐哪一个座位? 。。。
<jiero> kandu: 等衣服到了。
<jiero> kandu:  应该是城市因素吧，上海工业多些，城市储存能量大些？
<kandu> jiero: 地理吧，海边的地方温度都要舒服点
<jiero> kandu:  宁波杭州差不多吧。
 * jiero 好久不去了
<jiero> 22年前在杭州宁波住过
<slucx> debian 这段不安生啊
<kandu> jiero: 衣服就当地买呗。难道你这二代看不上卖的成衣。都要家里寄来定制的衣服？
<jiero> kandu: 是没钱，所以寄来。寄来菜8元。
<kandu> jiero: 宁波，不知。只小住过几月，没怎么体验
<jiero> kandu: 。。。我才住了几天
<kandu> jiero: 发现南管真好听。以后要是有机会得到泉州住上几年学学那边的话 XD
<jiero> kandu:  二代呀
<kandu> jiero: 如果有机会在那打工的话。或者等老得没事干了。
<kandu> jiero: 要是有二代包养，也行。
<jiero> kandu: 人永远不会没事干的。就是太多了，不知道先做什么
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<oneieaf> 早上好呀
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼。。。
<jiero> tenzu:  收到了游戏机吗？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<tenzu> jiero: 256肯定不会寄给我的
<jusss> kandu: 找个白富美生个2代
<jiero> tenzu:  昨天终于去酒吧耍耍。觉得我很不喜欢呀。
<jiero> tenzu:  无聊的玩那几个游戏。
 * jiero 也不喜欢多数会场轻松的气氛。
<jiero> 要轻松，哪里噢都可以。。。
<kandu> jusss: 白富美倒没要求。让儿子女儿成二代倒是要考虑的。
<jiero> tenzu:  好奇怪的事情发生了，我发现我的手机明明没插卡，也能检测到基站信号呀。
<tenzu> jiero: 你去酒吧只是玩游戏？
<jiero> tenzu:  认识陌生人？感觉都好无聊。。。聊日常的。
<jiero> tenzu: 那种社交游戏。。。
<eexpss> tenzu: 酒吧是玩游戏的地方？
<jiero> eexpss: 是呀，女的邀请我打斗地主
<eexpss> jiero: 傻瓜，那女的是邀请你玩脱衣服的游戏，输一次，脱一件的那种。
<jiero> eexpss:  别搞笑。
<eexpss> 去酒吧打牌，谁这么傻
<jiero> eexpss: 阿姨
<eexpss> 你要胆子大点嘛。
<tenzu> eexpss: 还是您知道的多，我以为酒吧是喝酒的地方
<eexpss> tenzu: 喝酒从来都是借口。
<eexpss> 傻瓜才去，几百块钱，喝几块钱的劣质酒。
<eexpss> tenzu: 过来这边，酒吧多。
<gfxmode> 酒吧是yp的地方
<jiero> yp 是什么？
<eexpss> http://baike.baidu.com/view/214179.htm
<^k^> eexpss: ⇪ 长沙酒吧街 _百度百科
<jiero> eexpss:  漫无目的。
<jiero> eexpss: 对女体没什么想法追求。。。只想找个聊天的吧。
<jiero> lol
<gfxmode> jiero: yue pao
<jiero> 但是想找聊天的好像也挺麻烦
<eexpss> jiero: 那你去找 tenzu。别找我。
<jiero> eexpss:  >
<eexpss> jiero: 唱歌的地方的，都喜欢聊天。lol
<^k^> jiero: define:yp |YP|.com local search connects you with over 19 million local businesses. Find people and find the right business and get things done! |YP|, the new way to do, aka ...
<jiero> eexpss:  那个么。。。我不喜欢唱歌。。。
<jiero> eexpss: 算了今天决定路线，怎么去上海/杭州，然后回到加
<jiero> eexpss: 现在有三四个路线呢。。。 深圳(>海南/湖南/澳门)-杭州-上海-潍坊
<eexpss> jiero: 谁到卡拉OK是去唱歌的啊
<jiero> eexpss: 无数人。。。
<eexpss> jiero: 你最近到处跑？
<onlylove> eexpss: 如果我想遍历一个网站下面所有页面，该咋做啊？
<jiero> eexpss:  好吧，今年我去卡拉ok才2次
<eexpss> onlylove: 不就是那 mechinize 模块。一层一层扒
<jiero> eexpss: 我8月就跑出了。
<jiero> eexpss: 在外4个悦乐
<eexpss> jiero: 你适合玩 ingress。赶紧安装上，然后给我送一些外地的keys来。
<vipzrx> 大家好
<^k^> vipzrx:点点点.  10:19
<vipzrx> 请教个问题，我的x200现在想上一块ssd
<vipzrx> 在知乎上看到说，买一块二手的stat2接口是不错的选择
<vipzrx> http://www.zhihu.com/question/20369676
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ 如何选购固态硬盘？ - 知乎
<jiero> ingress？
<vipzrx> 绝大多数买家要升级的多半是自己的老本子，所以很多都是sata2的，再看看那些什么M500，840pro就没必要了。一般sata2的盘淘汰的就挺多了，intel 160G 三星830 128G，这些卖价都不错。三星的出300多点就有128G。速度飞快！
<onlylove> eexpss: 嗯，我觉得我说的不够明确，是这样的，我知道有个页面是在abc.com/xy/的下面，但是xy后面有很多页面
<eexpss> vipzrx: x200 哪年出厂的
<eexpss> jiero: 自己搜索
<vipzrx> 现在有个问题，我想用linux系统，可以上ssd吗？ 能发挥ssd的效果吗？有什么局限吗？ 用过的说说 谢谢
<vipzrx> eexpss: 10年出厂
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你继续用机械吧
<eexpss> onlylove: 是啊。如果你想直接全部扒下来，也可以wget啊
<vipzrx> onlylove: 为什么? 建议用机械
<eexpss> vipzrx: 没啥局限。
<onlylove> eexpss: 直接wget？略粗暴
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你顾虑太多
<eexpss> onlylove: 那就www::mechinize嘛
<eexpss> 其他的，我想不出了。
<vipzrx> 没什么顾虑 只是想多了解一些
<onlylove> vipzrx: 第一个问题我就不说啥了，什么叫可以上，淘宝什么的用SSD多少年了
<eexpss> 如果不过滤广告等，直接LWP也可以。 onlylove
<onlylove> vipzrx: 第二个参见第一个
<onlylove> eexpss: 应该没广告
<onlylove> vipzrx: 有什么局限？你担心什么？trim？
<eexpss> 那你只是要下载。 wget 算了。
<jiero> vipzrx:  多了解些自己去看wiki
<vipzrx> onlylove: 可能是我没有说清楚 我的x200想装debian，debian对ssd支持好吗？
<onlylove> 算了，wget好了
<eexpss> vipzrx: 只知道ubuntu会很自动的搞定ssd
<onlylove> vipzrx: 坏到家磨损大点，坏掉了
<eexpss> onlylove: 你居然问这么没技术的问题。lol
<eexpss> 我还想至少你会用模块，过滤下，判断下。
<vipzrx> debian也应该问题不大
<onlylove> eexpss: 我只是想，有没有除了wget啥的别的办法，因为太多了
<eexpss> 还要 curl? 你愿意？
<onlylove> 算了……
<eexpss> hoho
<onlylove> 多点多点吧
<onlylove> 一页页找就好了……
<onlylove> 反正才4年的
<eexpss> 你挖坟？
<onlylove> 不挖，但是那个页面是新近的，我找不到了，连历史也找不到了
<onlylove> 只好遍历了
<eexpss> 那可以lwp，只刷链接嘛，然后grep过滤
<eexpss> 关键词总有吧
<vipzrx> onlylove: 硬盘的通电时间可以该吗？ eexpss
<vipzrx> 硬盘的通电时间可以改吗？
<onlylove> eexpss: 403……算了我想别的办法吧
<eexpss> 没改过
<eexpss> 没概念
<eexpss> onlylove: 你需要设置agent才可访问了。估计是
<vipzrx> 需要担心淘宝上的硬盘修改通电时间吗
<eexpss> taobao上的ssd，退后过一次
<vipzrx> eexpss: 什么原因呢？
<eexpss> 直接接上，无法格式化。
<jusss> blabla
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:42
<onlylove> 砍站的感觉……
<jusss> onlylove: 你要下什么东东
<jusss> onlylove: 女神**图？
<onlylove> jusss: 滚
<kandu> onlylove: 不好意思，上次有事暂离下
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141129/42602192_0.shtml
<onlylove> kandu: 上次啥事？
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 微软向中国补交税款之说有误 系依协议获税款分成|微软|产品_凤凰资讯
<jusss> eexpss: 2个路由器，下级路由用lan口接上级路由的lan口，这样下级路由是不是就当交换机使用了？
<kandu> onlylove: 当时请教你问题，各种打听
<onlylove> kandu: 哦，那事
<onlylove> eexpss: 子目录403，主站可以……
<onlylove> eexpss: 然后直接wget -m了
<gfxmode> jusss: 嗯，是的
<xixihaha>  http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141129/42602192_0.shtml]  http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141129/42602192_0.shtml
<xixihaha> ]  http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141129/42602192_0.shtml
<jusss> gfxmode: 嗯
<onlylove> kandu: 没事别想太多
<onlylove> kandu: 很多事不一定是按照你想的那样走的
<imtxc> 在 do 上填信用卡到底靠谱不
<gfrog> imtxc: 又一个路由被我刷砖了……
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: tftp刷不回来?
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 不会进tp的tftp mode啊
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我也不会, 我就会netgear的...
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 有线网络干脆连不上，一直是no-carrier
<imtxc> gfrog: 啥型号，还能砖
<gfrog> imtxc: mr13u
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: ... ...
<imtxc> gfrog: B2C 买的？ 换呗
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 你这是真砖了啊?
<gfrog> imtxc: openwrt上有这个image，但是一刷就砖
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 一般tftp都是在bootloader层, 刷不坏啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 没弄清楚啥状况，再换回来的还得砖啊
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 你的改动, 不会影响到启动image之前的事情啊.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 刚开机的时候有1-2s网络连着的，但是不知道肿么进tftp
<imtxc> gfrog: 上电的时候，用牙签点 reset 看看
<imtxc> 哦 ，不是配置错了导致连不上的啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42082
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国研发出北斗导航手机芯片
<gfrog> imtxc: 点reset没反应
<jusss> gfrog: 集线器hub和交换机的功能都是什么呀
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42081
<gfrog> jusss: 这种问题自己baidu去
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 国产操作系统又现
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚看到你发微薄没多久啊....
<gfrog> imtxc: 瞬间就砖了，我都没准备好……
<imtxc> 对了，最近别申请信用卡啊，个人信息泄漏的好严重
 * gfrog 难道是我写入的姿势不对……
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42077
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian分支承诺没有systemd
<imtxc> gfrog: 是不是这种自带供电功能的太高级了
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我也没查到...
<gfrog> imtxc: 就是多了一组电池而已
<imtxc> 它不是有个开关么 3G， AP， ROUTE
<gfrog> imtxc: openwrt官方已经有rom了，结果还砖了，擦
<imtxc> 跟这个开关有关系不
 * ProBook4230s 我的渣渣vps终于支持centos 7了, 终于能用systemd了! 好顶赞!
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: ...
<imtxc> systemd 万岁
<imtxc> 今天这个天气怎么话说的，我犯二在路上打了一个电话，到现在一个小时了还在抖
<gfrog> imtxc: 我也在想啊，刷的时候选的3g mode
<imtxc> TP 还是不靠谱，我的 WR703N 现在就丢包很严重
<gfxmode> 用树莓派刷openwrt，绝对不会变砖
<zhuiqiuxiansheng> imtxc>你是哪里的？
<zhuiqiuxiansheng> imtxc：南方刚刚降温。
<gfxmode> 不过树莓派openwrt的RTL8188CUS驱动，我一直安装不上
<kandu> onlylove: XD
<onlylove> eexpss: 我现在后悔用wget -m 了，我只是想得到一个目录下面的文件列表 cc kan
<onlylove> kandu: …………
<onlylove> kandu: ^^^^
<onlylove> eexpss: 不过我也没有在那个目录ls 的权限……这才郁闷 cc kandu
<happyaron> onlylove: don't feed the troll
<onlylove> happyaron: fork是不可避免的，就这样
<onlylove> kandu: 你有啥好办法没有，得到 abc.com/xyz目录下面所有文件的目录
<O0XX> gfrog: 听说乃砖了？
<imtxc> O0XX: 已经在江湖上传开了？
<O0XX> imtxc: 嗯，江湖上充满了大喇叭
<imtxc> 江湖就是江湖，传消息这么快捏
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 大喇叭刷屏一般都是对骂吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 。
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:也不是，还有XXX爱XXX什么的
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:爱恨分明
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 你得到了它
<O0XX> gfrog: 咋整的啊，一弄(neng)就砖了
<happyaron> onlylove: debian都有一两百个fork了，还差这一个么
<gfrog> O0XX: 一刷就砖了
<O0XX> gfrog: 你买的哪个？
<gfrog> O0XX: mr13u
<O0XX> gfrog:官方景象？
<O0XX> gfrog: 还是自己编译的？
<O0XX> gfrog: failsafe试了么？
<maplebeats> 没有systemd的分支有人用？
<gfrog> O0XX: 官方啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 之前一直没有
<O0XX> gfrog: 试试 failsafe
<O0XX> gfrog: 官方的loader带这个
<gfrog> O0XX: failsafe进不去，咋捅那个小洞都没反应
<O0XX> gfrog: 手法对么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 除非姿势错了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 早晚会被市场淘汰
<maplebeats> 这群逗B
<O0XX> gfrog: As soon as this blink pattern is seen, press the hardware button the front of the router
<O0XX> The SYS LED will change to faster blink pattern, indicating the router is now in failsafe mode
<O0XX> gfrog: 要记得拔下wan的网线
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你那个3G路由是插usb上网卡还是插sim卡的?
<imtxc> 应该是 usb 吧
<O0XX> gfrog: 我上次给海涛操作的那次貌似姿势不对
<imtxc> 现在大街上发传单的工作，都得是歪果妹子了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 今儿西二旗地铁发的那个小本子不错啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 小本子？
<O0XX> imtxc:穿衣服了么？
<ProBook4230s> maplebeats: 旗帜鲜明名的支持systemd! 赞一个!
<felixonmars> systemd 大法好
<eexpss> 116.213.191.74 是谁啊。
 * felixonmars 潜水
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥？没注意
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 中关村家乐福曾经找了个毛妹推销红酒, 大赞!
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 以前用那个是内置sim的
<gfrog> O0XX: 木有blink pattern啊，开机灯亮一下，然后隔几秒之后就是长亮，根本不闪
<O0XX> gfrog: 那貌似你根本就没刷进去..
<O0XX> gfrog: 你用netcat抓一下lan口启动起来的包
<O0XX> gfrog: 看看你到底刷进去没
<O0XX> gfrog: 我给你找个文档啊
<gfrog> O0XX: tcpdump听了，毛也没有
<O0XX> gfrog:  那你确实没刷进去
<O0XX> gfrog: 换吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 好吧……
<gfrog> O0XX: 还好是在jd买的
<O0XX> gfrog: 嗯，jd退货还不算墨迹，而且上门取
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 今天还去吃冒菜？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:53
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: O0XX 你们上次是B1, 找天鹅国旅?
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 行啊.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我的是b1/b2
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 怎么还能"/"
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我的跟 O0XX 的一样.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 老司机的貌似只有b1
<ProBook4230s> b可以约分, 于是就是 1/2 = 0.5
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:万一b==0呢？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 那也可以约掉. 你看  01/02
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 还是0.5
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:赞，数学学得好
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 当然了! 我可是考双百的!
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 100/100?
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: .. ... .... 100 + 100
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<jusss> 插usim卡的3g路由器，贵不
<imtxc> http://bbs.feng.com/read-htm-tid-8479397.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 神极插件，我敢保证，好用您再来，不好您就使劲扣 - iPhone 5 综合讨论区 - 威锋论坛 - 威锋网
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: ^^
<imtxc> 简直是想人民所想，急人民所急的功能啊
<jzp113> 准备买个树莓派当路由
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 这个app我三年前想做, 结果流产了.... 5555555555
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你流产了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 当时找微菜 然后完全无法沟通, nnnnd
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这功能简直不能更好用吧？
<adam_magic_pack> F Nov 08 2011  To microcaicai@
<adam_magic_pack> 果然三年多了
<imtxc> 怀了三年，这是哪吒啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没几天就流产了
<kandu> onlylove: 刚没注意 irc. 不知说啥
<kandu> adam_magic_pack:
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: microcai 还会 ios 开发呢?
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 当时准备做android的, 他不会, 我也不会
<onlylove> kandu: 就是，我如何遍历网站然后得到目录结构
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dD1q5Qp
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 招商证券客户端-deepin2014.2专用版.deb_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 别点他名字
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...... 竟然有这
<onlylove> kandu: 比方说，我有abc.com这个网站，然后我想知道abc.com/xyz/def目录下面所有页面
<alvin_rxg> Title: ABC TV Network - Shows, Episodes, Schedules - ABC.com (@ go.com *FROM* abc.com)
<imtxc> O0XX: 老司机
<onlylove> 靠，真有abc这网站……
<kandu> onlylove: 没法的。除非 httpd 给出信息
<imtxc> 居然有招商证券，求 aur felixonmars
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 继续手机
<O0XX> onlylove: abc啊...
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 明显是wine
<onlylove> kandu: 也就是说，只能用wget强行下载了
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 点什么名字?
<O0XX> onlylove: 传说中的美国广播公司啊
<imtxc> 那就算了
<onlylove> O0XX: 我故意举例子的，
<onlylove> O0XX: 谁知道真有这玩意儿
<imtxc> 话说现在 do 有事没事封我号干嘛
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 看脸
<imtxc> 没钱了，填了张信用卡进去而已
<onlylove> O0XX: 比方说o0xx.net这样的
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 哦。知道了。刚用了下 qq, 智商都下降了好多
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你那信用卡肯定别的账号用过了吧?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你还真真是说对了，真看脸
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 对了, 上回就想问你, 你是不是90后?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: To help us further verify your identity, please send us the following:
<imtxc> 1. A photo of you holding your government-issued photo ID or passport
<imtxc> 2. A photo of the credit card you are using with the ID in the same picture
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 差点90后。幸亏我妈早生我俩月
<imtxc> 马蛋哦，我这本来就是虚拟卡啊我擦
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 虚拟卡, linode也封
<gfxmode> 1/2 == 0
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那看起来没得玩了
<imtxc> 中行的虚拟卡也不好使么
<felixonmars> imtxc: 我不敢炒股(
<maplebeats> 90后怎么了
<felixonmars> 90后飘过(
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜阿蓉巨巨大dd!
<kandu> maplebeats, felixonmars: 小屁孩们好
<maplebeats> 汗- -
<maplebeats> 00后才是小屁孩
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 乃90年的?
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 我91的
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 诶, 我也是(
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 握爪
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 握爪(
<happyaron> maplebeats felixonmars 握爪
<happyaron> felixonmars: 比我牛逼多了的菊苣好
<felixonmars> happyaron: 诶, 大dd也是91年的?!
<happyaron> felixonmars: 而且很可能比你们小一点点哈
<maplebeats> 哇- -
<felixonmars> happyaron: 啊, 那果然还是需要叫小dd....
<imtxc> dd 们好 maplebeats felixonmars happyaron
<felixonmars> 我不是 dd...
<maplebeats> 龙芯3B“龙芯盒子”，这玩意多少钱一个
<happyaron> imtxc: felixonmars 是ad
<happyaron> maplebeats: 主板据说5000一个？
<felixonmars> 诶, 原来麻婆也是 dd?
<happyaron> maplebeats: 问wzssyqa
<maplebeats> 5K？哦，那去死吧
<maplebeats> 1000块还可以考虑:(
<happyaron> maplebeats: 要玩的话买3A的6100吧
<maplebeats> 我有5K的话，肯定上intel了- -
<felixonmars> 我 FZ 看多了(
<imtxc> 膜拜 ud，rd, ad, dd 们
<happyaron> maplebeats: http://www.lemote.com/products/computer/fulong/348.html 这个性价比还不错
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 星火3A 6100分体台式机_星火系列_江苏中科梦兰电子科技有限公司
<maplebeats> happyaron: 性价比？多少，1000块么:(
<happyaron> maplebeats: 不止1k了
<maplebeats> 2000块我都可以配一个正常的amd或者intel电脑了
<maplebeats> 主机
<happyaron> lol
<maplebeats> 高不成低不就哎
<happyaron> maplebeats: 找 wzssyqa 送 ci20
<felixonmars> imtxc: 漏掉了 fd 一定是故意的(
<felixonmars> 对了, 这个命名方法不科学
<felixonmars> deepin dev 和 debian dev 缩写一样(
<lainme> ad总让我联想到别的东西
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 马蛋，看起来 do 是不会给我解封了
<maplebeats> 周末去香港
<maplebeats> 有人一起么
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我就关心能代购不
<imtxc> lol
 * imtxc 拜媒婆
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁能帮忙下载个软件——sigil http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466447 这段时间忽然对epub感兴趣，想自己制作epub文件。据说sigil不错，还跨平台。但是找不到linux版本下载。launchpad上有个项目，不过好长时间没有更新，在网上看到介绍说已经出0.8.2了，可
<^k^>  ─> 是上面还是0.6.4。据说主页转到code.google.com上了，可是我这里死活连不上。 麻烦哪位好心人给下载个适合ubu …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42087
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼透露电子纸手表
<onlylove> 60天，别的表一块电池都一年吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 稍微靠谱点的都能用个两年
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以，索尼这边表是作甚的
<onlylove> imtxc: 卖萌烧电池么
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 新好男人新标准 好男友必学的拍摄技巧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466448 最近联想小新的新妹纸评选活动进行得如火如荼，一大波新妹纸清新美图冲击眼球，不光是妹纸们纯美出色，酷炫升级的三色本本也很出色哦~小编特地选取了一些典型照片作为例子，分析一下拍
<^k^>  ─> 照技巧，力求挽救那些因不会拍照而面临危机的姻缘，新技巧赶紧get起来~ 现在的女孩儿最重视的一点—— …
<lainme> 这种帖子谁让过的
<yunfan> imtxc: 让他给你买了发到上海自贸区 然后自贸区里弄个人发个顺丰给你
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 在unbuntu 14.04 下安装wireshark的open flow插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466449 我安装了wireshark 1.10.6, 但是没有open flow 的插件。 在安装open flow 的过程中,有一步是把编译好的open-flow.so的文件复制到 wireshark 的 pulgins 目录下/usr/lib/wireshark/libwireshark1/plugins。 但是我没有这个
<^k^>  ─> 文件目录，是不是因为版本不同，路径也不同？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 往出扶风 — 2014-12-01 13:09
<lainme> maplebeats: 听说金钟那里发生暴力冲突了
<onlylove> lainme: 赶紧杀掉
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 4块网卡2个bond 怎么操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466450 各位大神，大家好，我现在有4根线 ，2根是内网的，2根是外网的，我想让他们做高可用，效果就是内网就是bond0 外网就是bond1, 但是实施起来的话 有点问题，按照做bond0的方法在配置文件
<imtxc> yunfan: 为啥？
<imtxc> yunfan: 干嘛那么复杂
<lainme> 指针都要上大学了，我真的老了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这样就可以批量了
<yunfan> imtxc: 他要是这个也要带 那个也要带 效率就不高了
 * gfrog 这频道里壕大大越来越多了
 * imtxc 这频道里壕大大越来越多了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04声卡怪象：音响线插拔后没有声音，重启后正常。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466451 用Ubuntu有一段时间了，最近发现一个怪现象，不知是BUG还是声卡问题：正常启动Ubuntu后，看电影正常什么都正常，如果拔出音箱线换耳麦后，就没有声音了。或者拔出音箱
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 这个姐姐长的好喜庆
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 昂. 她也在这个频道.
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:是么？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 逗你的.
<onlylove> lainme: 还不赶紧回家结婚生娃去！
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 还真有个
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:不过不是他
<imtxc> http://news.smzdm.com/p/7679 这货到底怎么样
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 降幅200元：小米平板迎来首次官方调价 16GB售价1299元_其他综合_资讯中心_什么值得买
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 管真宽
<lainme> onlylove: 先毕业再说吧
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 把你那破惠普扔了吧
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: ^^
<imtxc> onlylove: ^^
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 还买不起新的.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 骗鬼呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 不关心小米
<onlylove> imtxc: 周围一堆米黑
<imtxc> onlylove: 找平板比找手机还费劲
<onlylove> imtxc: nokia的那个，还有jolla的那个
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就需要一个看剧偶然看pdf的pad 而已
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然了，首要条件，容易买到，价格不是贵得离谱
<onlylove> imtxc: 你自己做个
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42092
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 棋圣吴清源去世
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 推荐个 pad 吧， cc adam_magic_pack gfrog O0XX
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iPad
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: ipad
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 或者 n1
<O0XX> imtxc: ipad
<imtxc> 这么统一 ipad 呐
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: n1 没得卖啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 等啊.
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 小米那个也行, MIUI体验很好了其实
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 其实pad的相对需求很小. 因为你的手机做了大部分工作了. pad甚至都不需要一个好的输入法.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 只需要一个阅读器, 一个追片用的工具.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 推荐你等n1, ipad跟电脑连接太麻烦.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 问题在于他要看片，如果不看片根本用不到pad
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 连电脑做啥
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: ProBook4230s N1大年初一才发售
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 看书啊.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 看书的话kindle就好
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 恩 我愿意等.
<imtxc> onlylove: 有时候也看看 pdf
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: kindle能看的, 只有小说了.
<imtxc> N1 靠谱？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 买给谁用?
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 靠谱.
<onlylove> imtxc: nokia出的
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 自用
<onlylove> imtxc: 别的地方不靠谱，砸核桃绝对靠谱
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: nokia家的贴牌货.
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: amazon的也行啊
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 话说以前买的那个 nook 的pad 还不错，给我妈用了一年多了还靠谱
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你想嘛, 为了翻身而做出的第一个产品, 肯定要好好做. 不然nokia只能死了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 万一人就想得是死呢。。。
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: n1吧, 等等. 反正不着急.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 万一人就专门做死一下让你们彻底死心呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BWYQ9YE/ref=fs_ft
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: lol~
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Kindle Fire HDX 7" - Official Site - Shop Now 价格:$179.00
<ProBook4230s> 不推荐kindle fire.
<ProBook4230s> 7"看pdf不够的.
<ProBook4230s> kindle的6"明显小. 至少8"
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: pdf 还是得 mini 那个尺寸起吧
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: .
<imtxc> mi pad 一片骂声
<imtxc> 啥情况
<imtxc> onlylove: kindle 别提了，没背光的晚上得开台灯，有背光的看起来跟pad一样晃眼
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HCNHDN0/ref=fs_fs
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HCNHDN0/ref=fs_fs -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> NND，也不能免费分期，不开心
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: kindle pw2 根本不适合看小说以外的东西.
<imtxc> 哦，天猫应该可以免费分
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不过不知道买正版的 kindle 电子书会不会好很多.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 不会
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 一页就那么小，一行太短，书里面有一行代码都得好几行显示，怎么看
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 有理.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • lspci请教一下我的是什么显卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466453 我的系统是ubuntu studio14.10,显卡一直无法安装，lspci又看不出来哪个是显卡。只好帖出来让大家帮忙指导一下如何找到显卡并安装驱动。谢谢。 lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controll
<^k^>  ─> er (rev 18) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel C …
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 德甲13到18是柏林，不來梅，弗賴堡，斯圖加特，漢堡，多特
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ds160是填电子版?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:啥？
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 這不是剛好8年前的爭歐冠陣容嗎
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你要自己申请？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 天鹅国旅啊
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你又黑多特
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 让我填表呢
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哦，我是打出来填的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 他这个也只是收集材料
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我這次一黑黑了6個
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 他帮你录入而已
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: OK
<imtxc> 马蛋
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 填了 扫描 回邮件?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不用，给他们送去算了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 德甲保級隊輕松歐冠八強，可見德甲水平之高
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 赞!
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 厉害!
<gfrog> imtxc: pad? 无脑入ipad啊
<O0XX> imtxc: pad? 无脑入ipad啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你要去米帝了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕你要薅10年有效的签证了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 上周你就问我过....
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 感冒了，脑子不好使
 * gfrog 贵帝都病毒肆虐嘛？ 去了两天马上感冒
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 帝都现在绿藻病毒肆虐啊
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 你中招了?
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 绿藻病毒是个啥？
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: http://www.bioon.com/trends/news/605141.shtml
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 很多人中招了
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 你真博学。。。。
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 比如你给电信的客服打电话说网速慢, 然后你看mm给你提供的解决方案, 你就知道, 这妹子一定被感染了.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 让人变笨的病毒嘛？
<ProBook4230s> 昂.
 * gfrog 确实变笨了……
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 解药呢
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 无解
 * gfrog 不笨不能把路由器刷砖
<imtxc> 板蓝根都解决不了？
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 去米国给我带奢侈品回来，嗯嗯
<onlylove> imtxc: 求板蓝根
<gfrog> tenzu: 米国买奢侈品划算嘛？
<gfrog> imtxc: 解药？ 删号重练？
<imtxc> onlylove: ProBook4230s 说了，暂时板蓝根治不了这个病啊，听起来很严重了已经 cc gfrog
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 可能凉茶可以.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 但是只对广东人有效.
<tenzu> gfrog: 特价的时候合算
<gfrog> tenzu: 黑五过了，圣诞还没来
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 确定黄焖鸡米饭解决不了问题么？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不行吧.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 北方人咋办？ 来碗拉面？
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我猜咸的豆腐脑可以搞定.
<imtxc> 吃吃吃
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 卧槽，大杀器
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: pm
<imtxc> 我先想办法解锁账户，NND，用do 现在要看脸了， ProBook4230s
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 丫们要我手持身份证的照片，话说他们确定认识中国的身份证？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 护照啊.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: passport
<imtxc> 没有护照
<gfrog> imtxc: 老外说ID一般是说能证明你身份的
<O0XX> imtxc:就给丫看身份证
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: lol~ 随便一个拉
<O0XX> imtxc: 管丫看得懂看不懂
<gfrog> imtxc: 驾照护照啥的，身份证上全是汉字，你确定他们能看懂？
<imtxc> 好吧，也对，搜一张图给他们靠谱不
<imtxc> 不过信用卡上填了名字，看起来还得P一下？
 * gfrog 为毛我用DO的时候就没麻烦？ cc imtxc 
<gfrog> imtxc: 是不是你在DO上开神马奇怪的服务了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我去年让别人帮忙付款的，然后现在没钱了，刚添加了自己的信用卡进去
<gfrog> imtxc: 直接重开个帐号撒
<imtxc> gfrog: 主要是这个账户最近才拉了三个人头，等着他们的25$ 奖励呢
<imtxc> 拉的人头用够5个月我的 75 就来了
<imtxc> http://p6.zbjimg.com/task/2012-02/28/1459414/huge4f4ced95301a5.jpg
<imtxc> 这张照片身份证这么大，会不会吓到他们
<jusss> imtxc: 会
<onlylove> imtxc: 头疼咋办
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 一定要是咸的么，你让甜党怎么过
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 甜党去喝平安堂啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 都吃甜的了，中毒就中毒呗，已经笨了，不怕更笨
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天真的不想干活啊，就想回去好好睡啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么办啊
<ProBook4230s> 天天都不想干活啊
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: init之后, sync一下要多久啊?  2小时?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:看网速
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: canonical box
<ProBook4230s> stack
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 貌似4个小时，具体我也不知道
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 昂. 那我可以下班了啊
<ProBook4230s> qiao_wfh: 拜work from home 首席.
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:拜随时下班壕
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ... ...
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你回家以后做什么啊，为啥我现在有种回家就睡的想法，每天上班下班睡觉是不是太恐怖，我怕过傻了
<qiao_wfh> onlylove: 躺在床上办公爽歪歪～ lol
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 我一般七点出头到家, 做饭吃饭到8点, 看看视频, 洗漱睡觉.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你几点上班啊，我6点半下班，到家8点半了
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 除了直接躺真心不知道作甚了
<qiao_wfh> ProBook4230s: 拜天天换nick的壕～
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 我10点前上班. 一般是全公司最早的.
<ProBook4230s> qiao_wfh: 这个nick固定了.
<qiao_wfh> ProBook4230s: 不用色大象的那个了。？！
<onlylove> qiao_wfh: 别听他的，下次换电脑就换了
<ProBook4230s> qiao_wfh: 昂.
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 下次换电脑要好久的, 我现在没钱了
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 靠……你啥作息制度啊……羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<qiao_wfh> ProBook4230s: 拜有新电脑的壕～
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 有啥羡慕的? 你们不是?
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 现在9点半到6点半啊
<ProBook4230s> qiao_wfh: 4230s就是我的老hp, 用了三年多了.
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 对啊, 有啥区别?
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 晚了迟到扣钱，不够9小时早退扣钱
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: ... ... 哦.
<ProBook4230s> 指纹打卡?
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你不在乎不行，你领导要和你说，你这样不行
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 你回复他, 我行的
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 换句话说让他随便扣领导不愿意
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: ... 哦...
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 我现在只求remote.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你一看机房的怎么remote
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 跳啊
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: èµ°?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:43
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 求remote
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 跟我求? 我还不知道跟谁求呢
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 那个, alex一直在等你
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 休假去打胎？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ... ... 去面试.
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 嗯。。
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 过个周末把这事给忘了。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕大大
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 今天一早alex就催我, 我说你可能还没起来呢
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 他已经一周不能输入中文了.
<O0XX> happyaron:dd小壕
<gfrog> O0XX: adam_magic_pack 竟然是powered by B站 http://1212.taobao.com/
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 1212全民疯抢
 * O0XX 谁借我5砖呢？
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙壕大大
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 好的他几点下班
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 6
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 你们自己商量吧
<gfrog> happyaron: dd壕大大
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 那我明天去，今天5点多开完会再去来不及鸟
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: .
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 他nickname是啥
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: alexwen
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 没在啊
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 还真没在线
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Ubuntu下网络通信为什么提示段错误（核心已转储）？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466457 客户端程序： Code: /*ex8-2client.c*/ #include <stdio.h> #include <sys/socket.h> #include <netinet/in.h> #include <netdb.h> #define   MAXBUFFSIZE   256 #define   PORT 6666 #define HOST_ADDR "127.0.0.1" int main(int argc, char *arg
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 在了
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 昂, 我叫的.
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 刚和他说了
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 赞妹子壕
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 错了, 你在跟我说.
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 刚才的拼音是我打的
<imtxc> 这以后淘宝买东西cpu抗不住了
<happyaron> ...
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 我的拼音技能满啊
<imtxc> 把评价都给搞成弹幕才好
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 没关系，各种泥煤啊
<GGboy> 在上马克思
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 我还给你标点符号了呢
<happyaron> 好的好的
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 神速啊
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 发现财务大婶把报销钱的单位看错了。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥神速？
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 哭死了
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 所以你赚了?
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 还是亏了?
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 我倒现在还少发一个月工资呢.
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 亏了
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 然后我找财务的director, 丫用个草稿纸帮我算了一下, 说我其实赚了700, 让我关掉ticket.
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 丫那个草稿就算错了.
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: ...
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: nancy让我写信给payroll
 * imtxc 拜 hamo
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 财务的director是谁
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: payroll的邮件, 看得人里面最大的官职就是那个director.
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: Axxxx 我去查查
<imtxc> 87 只就得仨月？
<O0XX> imtxc: ?
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: Andrew Buckingham
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 回头我也喷他就好了
<imtxc> 所谓“三有动物”，是指有益的、有重要经济价值、有科学研究价值的野生动物，包括麻雀、青蛙、壁虎、蟾蜍、野鸡、野兔和各种蛇类等共计1700多种
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 对. 外国佬的算术能力, 真是不能再差了.
<O0XX> imtxc:干嘛拜我？
<imtxc> O0XX: http://news.qq.com/a/20141201/017871.htm
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 村民逮87只癞蛤蟆构成非法狩猎罪 被判拘役3个月_新闻_腾讯网
<gfxmode> ProBook4230s: 财务不会Excel报表么？
<O0XX> imtxc: 呵呵哒
<ProBook4230s> gfxmode: 人家是director. 高level的.
<imtxc> 我小时候抓过一只麻雀，不知道过了追诉期了没有
<gfxmode> ProBook4230s: 我等Low Level的人无法想象
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 我跟他说他算错了, 他说他重新算, 然后现在一个月了, 杳无音信
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: ...
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 所以你最好找个别人来解决, 比如管你们组的hr.
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 我直接找我组的admin吧，以前都是那妹纸帮我找的
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 昂.
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 找director的话, 指不定他一算, 说你其实是赚了1000, 让你还他呢
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: ...
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 好吧看来我组admin v5
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 是啊 .
<jusss> 把这些记录抄下来，然后发给网址，大标题rh和canonical因拖欠工资导致员工跳槽！
<Stogov> .
<Stogov> ....
<O0XX> imtxc: 去办个渤海银行的 白金卡吧，神卡
<imtxc> jusss: 你确定那些网站知道 rh 和 canonical 是啥？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 我家有.
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 确实神卡.
<imtxc> O0XX: 怎么神，能 0 开不？ ProBook4230s
<happyaron> 为啥是神卡
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 转款, 异地取款, 不受手续费
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 壕
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:求借钱去开卡
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 得存够50块钱是吧
<imtxc> O0XX: 关键啥地方神，你得说说啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 跟光大神卡一样
<O0XX> imtxc: 全面
<O0XX> imtxc: 全免
<Stogov> 问一下大家现在国内还有哪些比较活跃的irc频道？
<imtxc> O0XX: 这卡满大街，至于还去花5w开？
<O0XX> imtxc: 满大街？
<imtxc> O0XX: 南京银行的普卡就行
 * O0XX 我近期就准备办这一张卡了
<imtxc> O0XX: 光大的商财卡就行
<O0XX> imtxc: 你说的都不是全免...
<O0XX> imtxc: 上菜卡 能0开？
<imtxc> O0XX: 能，我钱包里就有
<happyaron> 你们都是卡壕
<imtxc> O0XX: 这个白金能免的啥商财和南京银行免不了呢
<O0XX> imtxc: ATM转账
<imtxc> 好吧，这个功能我还真用不到
<imtxc> 手机转来这
<imtxc> O0XX: 不过白金也不好开吧
<jusss> 整天浑浑噩噩的
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: Androew 前阵子来北京了
<O0XX> imtxc: 据说北京分行 50W
<jusss> 迷迷糊糊的过
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: Andrew 前阵子来北京了
<imtxc> O0XX: 那就不想了
<O0XX> imtxc: 你说的商财卡找不到啊？
<imtxc> O0XX: 50 能开的卡，估计谁家也能给你免了
<O0XX> imtxc: 关键是不动态
<imtxc> O0XX: 这个你得去社区银行办
<O0XX> imtxc: 钱转走了一样
<imtxc> 光大银行社区银行
<O0XX> imtxc: 其他的基本都动态了
<Stogov> 有关于逆向工程的
<imtxc> O0XX: 低柜台的那种网点办的 lol
<O0XX> imtxc: 不是 商财卡 吧？
<O0XX> imtxc: 具体啥名字？
<imtxc> O0XX: 阳光-商务理财卡
<imtxc> O0XX: 紫色的这货
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 还好我不在. 我要是在, 你们还真拦不住我
<O0XX> imtxc: 北京哪有光大社区银行？
<imtxc> O0XX: 不知道啊，我在兰州办的
<imtxc> O0XX: 我给设置成余额宝提现卡，也挺方便的
<O0XX> imtxc: 算了，我近期就准备办刚才那个了
 * imtxc 好吧，是兰州的陌陌好友给我办的，貌似已经拉黑了。。。。。
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 你去办渤海银行啊?
<iIlL10Oo> https://status.github.com/
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: .
<^k^> ⇪ t: 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for https://status.github.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: fwall也会被reset吧?
<imtxc> O0XX: 你去看看，能 0 开的话喊我一声
<O0XX> imtxc: .
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 我还真没遇到过
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 我以前本地开ss的时候特别容易就reset了
<imtxc> 毕竟这个紫色的卡看起来不霸气
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: fwall还没
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 可能是fx的bug. fx在proxy这边的bug特别多.
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 神户县是吧?
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 真的挺快的.
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 千叶柏市
<ProBook4230s> 哦.
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 路由器修好了没?
<ProBook4230s> 牛百叶市
<imtxc> O0XX: http://www.cebbank.com/Channel/246308
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 产品详细说明-中国光大银行
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: nope，退货了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 刷机了还能退?
<imtxc> O0XX: 他的这个描述里面，没看到 ATM 转账免不
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不知道， O0XX imtxc 都让我退，大概他们有经验
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 小件儿退换随便折腾 gfrog
<imtxc> 你就说连不上呗
<imtxc> 就说是坏了连不上退，不然按无理由的话得收退货运费
<O0XX> imtxc: 渤海这个主要是不动态
<O0XX> imtxc: 开了钱就可以搬走
<imtxc> O0XX: 50 反正我凑不到
<imtxc> O0XX: 而且后期咋改也是人随意的吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 这个倒是
<O0XX> imtxc: 你想稳定的就得找4大
<O0XX> imtxc: 办个商友 基本啥都有了
<ProBook4230s> 立场坚定的支持渤海银行.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Kashiwa,+Chiba+Prefecture,+Japan/@35.8930809,139.9752003,13z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x60189d534644f8c5:0x2f719703fd7ae716
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google 地圖
<imtxc> O0XX: 话说乃都有大妈商友的人
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 话说……………… 日本的位置差距需要考虑？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 需要.
<gfrog> O0XX: ProBook4230s 为毛突然薅起渤海银行了？
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我不知道啊, 问 O0XX
<gfrog> < ProBook4230s> 立场坚定的支持渤海银行. <- 这是啥情况？
<imtxc> 貌似没发现啥太神的地方嘛
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 免各种手续费
<imtxc> 以前的光大存贷合一那种神卡才神
<gfrog> imtxc: 那卡我都冷冻了
<gfrog> imtxc: 被光大降额到1k
<imtxc> ... 降额？
<imtxc> 为嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 因为冷冻
<imtxc> gfrog: 冷冻的话，年费出不来啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 照片 电子版和实体的都要?
<imtxc> 不是每家都很小交一样好说话，说免年费就免
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 实体的几张?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 要去美帝了？
<adam_magic_pack> .
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 其实 实体的不需要，但是最好备上，以防万一
 * imtxc 求介绍护照办理流程
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，对了，丫还有年费呢，我得找机会刷三笔去
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 美签早就电子化了
<imtxc> O0XX: 老司机
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不过你反正也得去照
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 牛
<gfrog> imtxc: 去公安局出入境管理科，交钱填表
<imtxc> gfrog: 我外地的能在北京办不
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 美签照片商方的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 不需要实体的我就不洗出来呗
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说能
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 商方?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 建议你带上
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 是方的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: .
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 老司机介绍下？ 异地能办护照不
 * O0XX 我这个破输入法
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 能
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 需要啥，去啥地方
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://www.bjgaj.gov.cn/jjcrj/index.jsp
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 出入境管理办事大厅
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 按流程走, 它会告诉你准备什么的
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 多久能给
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 这个你别问我
<imtxc> 貌似还得拍照去
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 去那拍也行 20块钱
<imtxc> 因本市社保数据更新维护，2014年11月29日0时至12月3日24时，暂停“非本市户籍就业人员”及“非本市户籍就业人员配偶或子女（未满16周岁）”网上预约办理出入境证件业务，请提前做好安排。
<gfrog> imtxc: 必须去公安局拍，那里拍的带条码
<imtxc> 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不是必须
<imtxc> 那我等12月4号
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 辽宁是必须的，不知道帝都啥规定
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 拍照是必须出入境拍, 但是你提供照片可以自己提供, 在那洗照片需要20块钱
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 必须是授权照相点才行
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: imtxc ^^ 山东北京都是这样
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 跟在那边拍价格一样
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 对, 但是第二次, 或者以后签注, 自己提供就可以了啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: happyaron imtxc 电子版的必须是授权照相, 实体的自己可以提供, 电子版的照相免费 洗要20块钱
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 他说办护照呢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 也可以啊, 去只照不洗, 如果手里已经有了二寸白底照片的话
<imtxc> 我查查地图在啥地方呢，话说要暂住证的啥的不
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 要, 海淀在西钓鱼台
<gfrog> imtxc: 最好一次性把护照通行证一起办完，不然办一次排一次队要人命
<gfrog> imtxc: 我大辽宁可以一张表把3本儿证件都办下来，估计帝都也能。
<imtxc> 额，暂住证的木有
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 可以.
 * gfrog 三本证儿分别去了三次照了3次像排了三次队，疯了……
<imtxc> lol
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: .....
<happyaron> gfrog: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我妈一次性办了护照和港澳, 可惜我们那台湾没法自由行
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我护照和港澳在家办得, 台湾在帝都办得
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我也回家办去，不过他们估计节假日休息吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 嗯, 建议你在北京办, 北京能自由行, 港澳台湾都能办, 港澳是自由行的签注, 你回家可能台湾的办不了 港澳的团队签
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 而且小地方政府机构的服务太差
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 尽量享受你在北京的纳税
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我家已经能港澳台自由行了，
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 也对哦
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不过我没有暂住证估计也办不了
<O0XX> imtxc: 在北京大妈行没优势，小地方才有。大妈行在小地方网点绝对比公
<O0XX> 厕多
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: personal business 啧啧
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 生意壕
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 去参加招聘会, 算不算personal business?
<gfrog> O0XX: 在盛京就不是，找不见大妈行，建行倒满地爬
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 啧啧
<O0XX> gfrog: 啧啧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 高级盛京
<imtxc> O0XX: 要是大妈行里面提供公厕，我就想办法弄张
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: gaoji蛙蛙
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: gaoji蛙蛙
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 大妈行的公厕, 得等叫号
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 所以要办gaoji卡插队啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂.
<O0XX> gfrog: gaoji蛙蛙
<gfrog> imtxc: 前几年有个在大妈行对着垃圾桶便便的新闻
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: gaoji卡的人, 比普通卡还多.
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 您真博学
<gfrog> imtxc: O0XX 大妈行有啥gaoji卡？ 理财金算嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 应该算吧？ O0XX
<imtxc> 我见过的办理业务最慢的是中国联通
<O0XX> gfrog: 理财金没权益... imtxc
 * gfrog 理财金也要30砖呢
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 数据库备份中容易出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466459 　数据库往往承担着企业的核心关键应用，其数据也非常重要，在应用中，数据库备份是非常实用且重要的技能之一。多备份总结了大家在进行数据库备份时常见发生的问题，一方面提醒自己，另外一方
 * gfrog 每次去联通都插队
<imtxc> 在联通营业厅，要是前面有个打印发票的，就等着一小时以后了
<gfrog> O0XX: 那插队卡是啥？ 不会是黑白菜才能插吧……
<imtxc> gfrog: 联通还能插队？
<O0XX> gfrog: 插队是看星级了现在，不看卡了
<imtxc> 啥号就能刷出 vip
<gfrog> imtxc: vip啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 你星级到了，就能插队
<O0XX> gfrog:  不看卡了
<gfrog> O0XX: 四星能插么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 牛啊，你办了啥业务了成vip了
<O0XX> gfrog: 不能
<imtxc> 四星。。。 当然不能
<ProBook4230s> ios软件缺失严重啊.
<gfrog> imtxc: 办了2年ip4合约，就vip了
<ProBook4230s> 连个google play都没
<gfrog> imtxc: 好像在网1年，每月消费200+，就能vip
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 也就联通需要老去营业厅
<imtxc> 好吧
<happyaron> 移动除了换4G卡之外没去过营业厅的路过
<imtxc> happyaron: 我就是换4g卡去的
<gfrog> imtxc: 当时700羊薅ip4的226套餐，我薅了俩
<imtxc> happyaron: 妥妥的等了仨小时
<imtxc> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我去联通营业厅就是在帽帽的时候打发票
<O0XX> gfrog: 商友卡可以说是有权益的...卡种就可以全国工行无手续费
<happyaron> imtxc: 我换卡的时候没人排队
<O0XX> gfrog: 还能买汇款套餐，这个算是卡种权益
<gfrog> imtxc: 超便宜啊，2年，一月才几十块
<imtxc> happyaron:  厉害
<happyaron> imtxc: 而且也没到业务窗口办，单独有个人站边上管换卡
<imtxc> 其实联通的人速度刀不慢，慢的是他们的打印机
<imtxc> 看得急死人，滴滴滴半天出来一张
<happyaron> ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 哦，我当时的情况是卡没有实名，换卡费了好大劲，填了堆表
<tenzu> 之前移动换4G卡可以申请邮寄（饼都）
<happyaron> imtxc: 哦，我之前就实名了，刷身份证就给换
<happyaron> tenzu: 病毒v5
<happyaron> 饼都
<imtxc> tenzu: v5
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 嗯, 我也是, 不过是自助打印的
<tenzu> happyaron: 我拿了卡，结果当时手机木有4G功能。。。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 怀念宽带报销的日子
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 预付费的套餐自助打不出来，每次都要折腾半天
<imtxc> 联通不都是后付费么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 擦，每个月才160，还得看boss脸色，
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我宁可每月拿160摔丫脸上
<gfrog> imtxc: 合约机+分月开发票模式
<tenzu> gfrog: 你随时可以甩我脸上
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 还得看脸色?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那不是公司的政策么
<gfrog> tenzu: 乃过来盛京给我甩吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 批不批还不得看boss脸色？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: kernel当时比virt好的多
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 公司政策为啥看boss脸色...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 例如交188的发票说太多，不能超过168，然后下个月交168的发票说太多，不能超过150
<tenzu> gfrog: 给报销路费和住宿费立马过去
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<gfrog> tenzu: 醒醒叫兽
 * gfrog daily call
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • SSH加密MySQL复制的正确建制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466461 以下的文章主要介绍的是SSH 加密的MySQL复制的建制，其实MySQL数据库很受人欢迎的原因，有它的免费性与开源性，而且MySQL数据库拥有比较详细的文档与内置支持数据MySQL复制等。 　　但是安全管理员会迅速
<imtxc> 球推荐个快餐订
 * imtxc 把附近的店都订了一遍了
<tenzu> gfrog: 不报销的话多开一倍发票也行
<tenzu> happyaron: 你点点点什么？
<happyaron> tenzu: 现在爪机能用了呗
<tenzu> happyaron: 嗯嗯
<tenzu> 可恨的是之前去补个2G的卡还收过我5块，前几天去换4G卡被告知从来没收过费
<happyaron> tenzu: lol
<imtxc> 必胜客不包邮了我去
<tenzu> happyaron: 你的肾机平时信号好么？
<happyaron> tenzu: 使用体验还是信号参数
<tenzu> happyaron: both
<happyaron> tenzu: 体验完虐联通3G，信号5格满一般有3-4格
<tenzu> happyaron: 我这一到办公室或者一回家就一格信号，不过不影响使用，4G速度很快
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> tenzu: 坐等信号增强呗
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 赞每天免费学口语!
<ProBook4230s> 3g 4g区别就跟电话线和光纤似的. 电信局给你10kb/s的速度, 光纤也不好使...
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 联通和电信基站少，均分下来单用户可分配带宽本身就不多。。
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 用户也少...
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 只能说基站更少。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 然后就下班了？
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 电信貌似真便宜.
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 这价格, 还要啥自行车啊
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: +10001
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: ifree卡是么
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 昂, 不知道.
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 猴叔儿前几天还跟我吐槽在宇宙中心没3g信号
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 电信啊?
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: 隔天我去的时候一看确实经常没3g信号
<happyaron> 嗯
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 不应该啊 .
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 我家那么偏僻, 电信慢慢的哎
<happyaron> 布吉岛，估计宇宙中心人太多，基站功率高了大家电话都打不了了
<tenzu> 想信号增强只能出门，怀疑是不是楼里钢筋太多或者墙太厚
<adam_magic_pack> http://service.bj.10086.cn/mobile/166133.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 魅族 MX4(M460)(4G机型)
<adam_magic_pack> 合约机出现了
<happyaron> tenzu: 因为没进楼里做信号增强呢
<happyaron> tenzu: 一层楼加俩小基站之后就满格了。。
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 买了刷ubuntu touch
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 我又没秀逗
<tenzu> happyaron: 也许吧，看来暂时没法解决了
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 那就刷yunOS
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 我又没秀逗
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: pconline评测是, yunos完胜原版rom
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: http://mobile.pconline.com.cn/561/5615916.html
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 全面提升 YunOS版魅族MX4与原版对比解析_手机评测_太平洋电脑网PConline 价格:参考价：￥1799
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 看标题, 全面提升 .
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 但是yunos太恶心
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: lol~ 不服?
<O0XX> gfrog: adam_magic_pack ProBook4230s imtxc http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6e85c569jw1emu94erdwmj207q0b03zb.jpg
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ...
<tenzu> 看来有4个ID在撸
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 工作不好找……
<ProBook4230s> 综合来看，YunOS版MX4比标准版更省电。  YunOS版MX4在场景变换时自动对焦的反应更快，能够更好得适应场景变换时的抓拍需求，不容易“糊片”   然而测试发现YunOS版本的性能高于标准版。       除此之外，在安全性方面YunOS版魅族MX4也十分有保障，系统能够进行应用行为防御，检测APP行为是否安全，并且可防御未知病毒的攻击。   YunOS对虚拟机进è
<ProBook4230s> 软文写的真恶心.
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 咋了? 你开始找了?
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 昨天投了十几个，今天投了三十个
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 昨天的已经毙了一半
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 这么快就回复了???
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 别贴照片啊!!!
 * adam_magic_pack 黑得漂亮
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: ...
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: momo
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 能看到进度
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你越来越腹黑了，阿当
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 在哪儿投的? 能看进度这么好?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: lol
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 看来你真贴了照片
<O0XX> tryit: 你投了淘宝？
<tryit> O0XX, 没工作经验，没投BAT
<kandu> tryit: blog github?
<tryit> kandu, en
<kandu> tryit: 我也想看..
<tryit> kandu, 献丑了……
<nyfair> yunos都来了，ubuntu touch想必是挂了
<tryit> kandu, https://github.com/funexploit/funexploit
<^k^> ⇪ ti: funexploit/funexploit · GitHub
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 复制啥乱码
<onlylove> 一女的在微信上写到：我家老公昨天和别人家的老婆出去旅游，迄今未归。我则被人家老公折腾一夜，好累哦 ...... 点赞一片，评论无数。 她老公在下面评论到：你奶奶的，我只不过陪女儿去毕业旅行，而你负责在家留守，照顾三岁儿子，写的这么刺激啊……不装逼你会死啊
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 我这里不是乱码诶.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你之前不是也说过我么
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 你当时怎么回答的?
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 我这边不是，你客户端的毛病
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 哦, 那我也这么回答  我这边不是，你客户端的毛病
<imtxc> 看看， kk 都不帮你翻译
<imtxc>  æ ´å¥½å¾ é  åº å ºæ ¯å  æ ¢ ^k^
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你那里也是乱码?
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 对啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: lol~ 你不是erc啊?
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 你贴的那一大段
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 昂，我是 weechat
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: lol~ 让你用weechat
<imtxc_erc> test
<^k^> imtxc_erc:点点点.  16:39
<imtxc_erc> ProBook4230s: 来，你再发
<imtxc_erc> ip 都暴露了
<ProBook4230s> 综合来看，YunOS版MX4比标准版更省电。  YunOS版MX4在场景变换时自动对焦的反应更快，能够更好得适应场景变换时的抓拍需求，不容易糊片”   然而测试发现YunOS版本的性能高于标准版。       除此之外，在安全性方面YunOS版魅族MX4也十分有保障，系统能够进行应用行为防御，检测APP行为是否安全，并且可防御未知病毒的攻击。   YunOS对虚拟机进行ä
<ProBook4230s> imtxc_erc: ^^
<imtxc_erc> ProBook4230s: 更惨
<ProBook4230s> imtxc_erc: lol~
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 我erc也看不了
<imtxc_erc> \347\273\274\345\220\210\346\235\245\347\234\213\357\274\214YunOS\347\211\210MX4\346
<onlylove> 好丑的机器
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 我发是就你一个乱码的，你发一堆人乱码
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 赞!
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: erc 里面不会连 znc
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcZNC
<imtxc> 好像要装别的？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 这种客户端你都用
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 真是异党
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 好用
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 好用个 P， 我给你发消息还得输 P tab
<imtxc> weechat 里面 p tab 就好
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: I18N测试不合格，自己玩去
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 别闹了, 你自己不关闭区分大小写
<imtxc> 特别是 O0XX 这种 nick， 就更费劲了
 * O0XX 啥？
 * imtxc_erc 拜 O0XX XX
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你关区分大小写啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你不是合格的码农
 * imtxc_erc 拜 O0 XX
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 看到没有
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 推上有个大胸妹纸也在办米帝签证
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ...
<O0XX> gfrog: 四万姐？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 推上那么多人
<gfrog> O0XX: 人家有枫叶国永居吧？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 大胸妹子可不多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 公开显摆大胸的妹子可不多
<O0XX> gfrog: 也对，枫叶国不用办签证
<O0XX> gfrog:哪还有谁，好火药？
<jusss> gfrog: 大胸有多大，无图无真相
<gfrog> O0XX: 搜撒
<jusss> gfrog: 赶快发图片
<O0XX> jusss: http://i.niurenqushi.com/2013/3/19/232157.jpg
<O0XX> jusss: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6841ec71gw1dqkkmy5c1oj.jpg
<jusss> O0XX: 第一张好评
<O0XX> jusss: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/593e2991jw1e7auqy2atoj20ji0yotd0.jpg
<imtxc_erc> 赶紧 fo 去
<jusss> O0XX: 这种也不错
<O0XX> jusss: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6841ec71jw1e8s1x24qi4j20la0kan1h.jpg
<O0XX> jusss: 原来你喜欢这个风格
<gfrog> O0XX: 你发的是微薄的，我说推
<onlylove> 防火墙坏了好像……
<O0XX> gfrog: 她也有推好被
<jusss> O0XX: 这个腰好
<O0XX> juss http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6841ec71jw1e2929u6tvhj.jpg
<O0XX> jusss: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6841ec71jw1e2929u6tvhj.jpg
<gfrog> O0XX: 最后一张太风俗气
<onlylove> jusss: 第一张再给我msg下
<O0XX> ...
<onlylove> jusss: 我看不了那个图床
<jusss> onlylove: http://i.niurenqushi.com/2013/3/19/232157.jpg
 * O0XX ...
 * adam_magic_pack 赶紧收藏了
<tracyone> 硅胶？
 * O0XX 哎，男人啊
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说了，那个图床看不了！
<jusss> O0XX: 最后张，好评
 * adam_magic_pack 虽然我没打开, 但是相信 O0XX 
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，我下班回去翻log好了
<iIlL10Oo> 看到美女
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说，我只是想看看你说的好评是啥样的
<imtxc_erc> O0XX: 1024
<imtxc> O0XX: 1024
<O0XX> jusss: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6841ec71jw1e2kvwrv7bnj.jpg
<jusss> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/324988
 * O0XX 这个赞！！ http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6841ec71jw1e00m46p9jkj.jpg
<jusss> O0XX: +10086 & +10010
<adam_magic_pack> 好评不应该是erec**on么...
<jusss> O0XX: 赶快把tw上的号还有instagram发来
<O0XX> jusss: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6841ec71jw1e3brx2t7jqj.jpg
<jusss> O0XX: 最好是instagram
<gfrog> O0XX: 107.167.184.107 www.meiziweibo.com 加到hosts里看这个站吧
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 多肉的小资
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 哈，你看见啦
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 你有没有看见背后的filco minila air？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 看见你的多肉植物了, 必须说明一下, 以免误会
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 壕...
<onlylove> jusss:好吧，确实不错
<imtxc> 22w 的粉丝
<gfrog> Destine: 我也想要KDE的 sticker
<Destine> gr
<Destine> gfrog, 我这里还有。
<gfrog> Destine: 哪来的？
<Destine> gfrog, 同事印来做宣传的。
<gfrog> Destine: 好顶赞
<Destine> gfrog, 什么时候面基我给你带一张吧。
 * gfrog 改天印个ubuntu的logo在车上。
<gfrog> Destine: 好啊好啊，多谢！
<Destine> gfrog, 不用~
<O0XX> gfrog: 当心别人把你的车ubuntu了
<gfrog> O0XX: 啥？
<onlylove> gfrog: ubuntub本意
<gfrog> O0XX: 安卓上/system能直接rw挂载了之后编辑内容嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 当然可以
<O0XX> gfrog: careful
<gfrog> O0XX: 会爆炸？
<O0XX> gfrog: 会吃了你家猫
 * gfrog 木有猫，放心大胆去了
<jusss> onlylove: O0XX http://imagebin.org/324989
<O0XX> jusss:NSFW
 * adam_magic_pack 放在桌子上准备碎掉的快递单不见了, 不爽
<jusss> O0XX: nsfw是啥
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: not safe for work
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 看到别人用mac, 贴个ubuntu的标给他
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 公司里用mac的装的系统基本都是ubuntu
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我想说这个鼠标不错吧
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 图书馆什么的, 开会什么的, 看到mac就贴
<jusss> 这个鼠标我很喜欢
<imtxc> ....
 * adam_magic_pack 今天你们发的图我都不敢打开
 * imtxc 这周老板不在，图片放心开
<jusss> 这个键盘看着也很不错
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我打开的时候左手按在C-w上
<jusss> 给我一套这个键盘和鼠标就好了
 * gfrog 手贱把系统自带浏览器删了，然后系统升级不能……
<onlylove> gfrog: 再装回去
<jusss> onlylove: debian的源里没有vbox?
<jusss> gfrog: 找到以前的rom把浏览器再复制进去
<happyaron> jusss: contrib里
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 刚装的ubuntu14.04 一直显示“已断开连接， 处于离线模式” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466466 小弟，初次接触ubuntu, 安装版本为14.04.1 64位， 在进行无线连接时， 一直显示“已断开连接， 处于离线模式”， 输入命令：ifconfig -a 只有ech0与l0 信息，并无传说的wlan0
<^k^>  ─> ， 请问是什么问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anjing20090923 — 2014-12-01 16:52
 * O0XX 农民工讨薪真是不容易啊...
<onlylove> jusss: 不介意图形性能可以考虑kvm
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<tryit> http://a.liepin.com/2270669/job_5999448.shtml?sfrom=recom-PC_JD-recom_1
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ 计算机嵌入式软件高级专家招聘_计算机嵌入式软件高级专家招聘信息-猎聘网
<tryit> 70-100万
 * adam_magic_pack 农民工讨薪真是不容易啊...
 * gfrog 农民工讨薪真是不容易啊...
 * nyfair 农民工讨薪真是不容易啊...
 * onlylove 农民工讨薪真是不容易啊...
<onlylove_> 擦，不让我讨薪么
 * ProBook4230s 我真是可怜
 * imtxc 农民工讨薪真是不容易啊...  我真是可怜
<ProBook4230s> canonical的payroll都tm不会算数! fesco的人都是sb!
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: fesco 的人不是算的很准么
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 丫们不是有 on-site 么，找丫去
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 一直跟你说他们有流程, 需要等. 等了一个多月之后来句, 之前算错了, 所有流程重新来
<jusss> onlylove_: 硬盘与光驱之间的连接是用的scsi吗？
<onlylove_> jusss: 你的硬盘和光驱是连在一起的？
<jusss> onlylove_: 用打白条连接的
<onlylove_> jusss: 看接口吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 从主板上出了一根大白条然后穿过硬盘，再接上光驱
<onlylove_> jusss: 有scsi的，有ide的
<jusss> onlylove_: 那个大白条的接口，2行针眼的
<onlylove_> jusss: 梯形的接口还是方形的
<onlylove_> jusss: 线是不是花花绿绿的
<jusss> onlylove_: 方形
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 回去吃个蛋炒饭开心一下吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 公司来了个用solaris做备份的东东
<onlylove_> jusss: 是不是有一根红的
<jusss> onlylove_: 号称云端备份工具
<onlylove_> jusss: solaris啊，大概scsi吧……
<jusss> onlylove_: 忘了，就记得大白条了
<alvin_rxg> 那应该是并联的…
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 不不不，你要看是PATA还是scsi
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 他这种认不出的很麻烦
<jusss> onlylove_: 一开始我看到还纳闷主板 硬盘 光驱竟然是用大白条连着的，
<jusss> 一块很宽的大白条
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯，他这个solaris用的scsi
<jusss> 还搞个名字叫iscsi
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: O0XX 镁光的ssd咋样？
<O0XX> gfrog: 问 败家小能手
<gebjgd> jusss, 咱
<gebjgd> jusss, 贊
<gebjgd> jusss, 大白條 ide
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 垃圾.
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 垃圾
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 不需要速度的话, 就买镁光.
<onlylove_> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/view/26111.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ SCSI接口 _百度百科
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 240G的才75刀啊
<onlylove_> jusss: scsi接口不是方的
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: intel 730 240的才100刀
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 问题就在，他说是方形接口
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 你见过方形接口的scsi硬盘？
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 好吧，那个确实抢不着
<jusss> onlylove_: 唉，尼玛这些备份工具，全是非windows系统，但是控制工具全尼玛是windows的
<jusss> s/控制/操作
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 这个不好说，得看实物
<jusss> 提供给用户的操作工具全是windows的，
<jusss> 实质上那个工具装的却是非win的操作系统
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 哦...
<onlylove_> jusss: 不过我和你说，scsi线一般是花花绿绿的，不是纯白的
<jusss> onlylove_: 我那就是纯白的
<jusss> onlylove_: 2004年左右的机器
<jusss> onlylove_: 纯白的大白条
<onlylove_> jusss: 没有纯白的数据线，除非早期的，就算2004年的，ide线上也有个花线或者红线记号
<imtxc> 买吧，那价格挺划算
<onlylove_> jusss: 给你windows的工具，是设计过的，应该不会搞坏系统，你直接操作，搞坏了咋办
<onlylove_> jusss: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/f0062228d816a2fbd3f0c8d8.html
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 如何区分SATA与PATA、IDE接口的硬盘及接口转接_百度经验
<onlylove_> jusss: 不过04年的话……老实说，那时候老机器还是scsi的
<onlylove_> jusss: 你注意，ide数据线旁边有红色的标示
<onlylove_> jusss: 那个是1号线记得
<jusss> onlylove_: ide数据线
<ProBook4230s> 都啥时代了, 还需要管pata和sata?
<ProBook4230s> 现在的scsi也都是iScsi了吧?
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 说的好像你已经用pcie似的，sata3不是sata？
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 我的意思是, 没有pata了, 所以不用关心了.
<onlylove_> 如果在截止日期没能按要求完成更新，您将受到违纪警告，根据违纪程度会影响您的晋升或工资提升。还请您务必予以重视
<onlylove_> 说的好像我更新了就会加薪似的
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 这个warning给的好. 用工资威胁你们.
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 你注册个新的, 163邮箱, 给丫回邮件说, 我及时更新, 你丫给我涨多少工资啊!
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 更新不更新都不加薪
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 昂.
<jusss> onlylove_: 163都不检测ahk,差评
<jusss> icbc倒是检测ahk
<imtxc> onlylove_: 更新啥，还能加薪？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 公司内部有个人才市场
<onlylove_> imtxc: 估计大家都收到这破烂邮件了，然后都在更新，然后，服务器躺了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 这种公司的小破事，我这边说下，大家乐呵乐呵
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我有时候就想，公司是不是随便找了个垃圾台式甚至是虚拟机装了个iis来打发人
<onlylove_> imtxc: 这么几个用户这么点并发都扛不住
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你知道现在免费的域名邮箱哪家强不
<imtxc> onlylove_: google 不给新开了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 企鹅家的不备案不能用了
<jusss> imtxc: 为啥不自己买域名
<jusss> imtxc: 一年也就几美元比vps还便宜
<imtxc> jusss: 我说的域名邮箱
<imtxc> jusss: 类似 xxx@jusss.com
<jusss> imtxc: 买个域名就可以了
<jusss> imtxc: 买域名后设置a记录
<jusss> imtxc: 还能设mx记录
<jusss> 设mx，不是设a
<imtxc> jusss: 我知道
<imtxc> jusss: 我是问谁家的服务
<onlylove_> imtxc: 学 jusss直接买域名，买mx记录就好
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我不搞那个，jusss搞过
<garycruise> 想问一下,ubuntu14.10安转后是默认没有swap吗
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你俩说的都不是我问的啊
<jusss> name.com?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com?)
<jusss> 我回答错了貌似
<jusss> 我没理解
<xeirrr> garycruise, 你没分区吗？
<imtxc> jusss: 难倒还得我在 vps 上打 sendmail？
<jusss> imtxc: doveco+postfix
<imtxc> jusss: 早跟你说答错了
<garycruise> 我是整个硬盘都给ubuntu所以没自己分区了
<garycruise> 但按道理默认也该自动添加swap吧
<xeirrr> garycruise, 那我就不清楚了。
<imtxc> jusss: 你这个走远了
<imtxc> jusss: 我就想用人免费的服务而已
<garycruise> 可结果发现没有
<imtxc> jusss: domain.mail.qq.com, ym.163.com 这类
<imtxc> 把自己的mx记录直接值过去就好的
<xeirrr> garycruise, cat /proc/meminfo ?
<xeirrr> wtf? 离开了？
<jusss> onlylove_: 我想知道用solaris用交钱吗？
<jusss> onlylove_: 要是发现有用solaris的东东以商业买卖盈利的公司，举报有奖吗
<onlylove_> jusss: 你问oracle吧
<onlylove_> jusss: solaris一般的和aix一样，和机器一起的，不过有个东西叫opensolaris
<jusss> onlylove_: 我现在就发现一个这样的公司
<jusss> onlylove_: 他们的设备在用solaris，然后在卖设备
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.04关于时区问题，搞了2小时！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466467 root@ubuntu:/etc# cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime cp: "/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai" 与"/etc/localtime" 为同一文件 root@ubuntu:/etc# 统计信息: 发表于 由 nc_linux — 2014-12-01 18:36
<onlylove_> jusss: 说不准人有授权
<cherrot> imtxc: http://bjres.net/2014/09/04/what-is-farm/
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 什么是”farm” | Ingress Resistance BeiJing
<imtxc> cherrot: 已然卸载
<imtxc> cherrot: 电池造不住
<imtxc> cherrot: 一天充好几次，累
<onlylove_> 擦，不等了，再等天亮了，明天再来看它搞好没
<imtxc> onlylove_: 还不下班？
<jusss> 我还没下班
<jusss> 擦
<jusss>  刚下班
<jusss> 硬盘的magic number能改吗
<jieo> freeflying:  ee 在长沙住对吧？在什么区呀
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:55
<alvin_rxg> 哎，现在服务器上一个 httpd，一个 irc，一个 bt。还有啥可以挂的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: postfix
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还有porn的镜像
<jusss> 世界上最远的距离不是我站在你我不知道你爱我，而是我在墙内，你在墙外
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/0C/00/Cg-4WFJWOqiIVBkTAAHmkuo8N_gAAMZJgK9-W4AAeaq164.gif 咳,老了。。。
<jieo> cherrot:  肉肉，你现在还在化疼那里工作吗？
<jzp113> 长沙？
<Huahua> 没人开嘲讽了
<ryt_> 有人在吗?
<^k^> ryt_:点点点.  21:44
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 开机启动数字键区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466470 apt-get install numlockx之后，该如何操作。 在12.04中，是编辑lightdm，但是14.04中似乎没有这个文件…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 llpjaj — 2014-12-01 21:59
<jusss> happyaron: systemd之争结束了吗？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: bla
<CyrusYzGTt> abbr.	beta-lactamase 内酰胺酶[基因]
<CyrusYzGTt>  ???
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 各位能否推荐一些方法(或算法)能(大致)确定期望的记忆时长? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466474 各位能否推荐一些方法(或算法)能(大致)确定期望的记忆时长? 目前我想到的就是统计某个单词已经记住多长时间,然后将这个时间作为期望的记忆时长. 另一个以前使
<yuki_ryoko> 各位早
<yuki_ryoko> 真不知道毛泽东思想与中国特色社会主义理论体系概论这种课在计算机系有啥作用
<zhouzhiqiang> :)早上好
<yuki_ryoko> 我擦老师要来了
<jiero> 。。。长沙
<jiero> eexpss:  在吧？
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼，现在应该去哪里刷经验？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爸爸和妈妈 : 老师:＂一个长来一个短,一个快来一个慢,短的生来懒得动,长的忙得团团转,猜这是什么?＂学生:＂爸爸和妈妈。＂  
<tenzu> jiero: 酒吧你已经不需要涨经验了？
<jiero> tenzu: 感觉没需要去了。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我觉得还好吧。我也开个酒吧？
<kandu> jiero: 今天去上海
<jiero> kandu: 呃。我还没出发呢。
<jiero> kandu: 衣服还没到。。。
<kandu> jiero: 明天和 cfy 聚聚。你赶得几不
<jiero> kandu: 赶不及的
<kandu> jiero: 那也好。面基时有个电灯泡也不好 娃哈哈
<jiero> kandu: 。。。你们见了好多次了？
<kandu> jiero: 没
<jiero> kandu: 而且两基真的！
<jiero> ... 好吧
<tenzu> jiero: 你果然是壕
<onlylove> http://msn.people.com.cn/n/2014/1202/c242548-26129848.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 日媒为美军献计 叫嚣“炸15座铁路桥可瘫痪中国”--深度频道--MSN中文网
<onlylove> 小日本果然傻
<onlylove> 傻到无可救药
<onlylove> 他以为美国有爱国者，中国的防空就是吃饭的
<jiero> tenzu:  什么？
<jiero> tenzu:  壕毛？
<tenzu> jiero: 你已经到能开酒吧的地步了
<tenzu> tenzu: 我还没到能去酒吧的地步
<jiero> tenzu:  我有3万元资产。
<jiero> tenzu: lol
<tenzu> jiero: 拿来我替你挥霍一下
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jzp113> 下午考试了
<jzp113> 浮躁
<gfxmode> jzp113: 期末考试么？
<jzp113> 软件工程 gfxmode
<gfxmode> Linux有指导配置IRC服务器的文档么？
<gfxmode> jzp113: 祝福你
<jzp113> gfxmode, 恩恩 谢啦
<kandu> jiero: 你还喜欢喝酒啊
<jiero> kandu: 我喜欢尝试所有没尝试的东西，如果有差异的话。
<kandu> jiero: 我以后技能点都点拎包，等修成拎包专精后就去找你求包养 XD
<jzp113> kandu,想搞个博客哪个vps好啊
<gfxmode> jzp113: 考完软件工程，再去考注册电气工程师吧，注电更赚钱
<kandu> jzp113: 免费的 github io 就很好
<jzp113> gfxmode, 是不是电工啊
<onlylove> jzp113: 不是
<gfxmode> jzp113: 不是，你可以网上查着看看；注电挂出去，1年赚20W+
<onlylove> gfxmode: 那个学生不能考，必须在职吧？
<onlylove> gfxmode: 而且挂证这事，我咋觉得建筑行业更多
<gfxmode> onlylove: 建筑的证没有注电的证值钱
<onlylove> gfxmode: 一年也十几万吧……
<onlylove> gfxmode: 这个是强电的
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我记得我当时学的专业很少有发变电和输电的
<jiero> kandu: 。。。抱养我把
<gfxmode> onlylove: 相近的专业也可以
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我离得很近很近，自动化
<onlylove> gfxmode: 稍微偏一点点就是电气专业了
<jzp113> 等我有空也去看看
 * imtxc 拜首壕 happyaron
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我们搞的是弱电
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> gfxmode: 当然，即便是弱电，也是36V和380了
<jzp113> 等计算机混不好了
<onlylove> gfxmode: 和电子专业比，简直要命
<onlylove> gfxmode: 电子专业5V好像就是强电了
<onlylove> gfxmode: 电气专业动不动就10KV的，太吓人
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么弱电?
<yunfan> onlylove: 不扯电流说高压有啥用
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一样的行业强弱电的说法不一样
<gfxmode> onlylove: 我也是自动化专业的
<yunfan> onlylove: 人造闪电不也千伏了 但是电不死人  额
<onlylove> yunfan: 你想试试？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在山东大学可真见过那东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 有视频啊  特斯拉线圈 国内都有人玩
<gfxmode> onlylove: 我认为弱电、强电之分，在于1个是用来传递信号的，1个是用来传递能量的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是玩具
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那个窜很高的电火花么
<yunfan> onlylove: 不管是怎样 我只是告诉你 你只说电压没用 还要说电流
<yunfan> 那个就是典型的电压高 电流低的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那依你这么说，USB 1安的电流可以要你命了
<gfxmode> yunfan: 你脱毛衣时的静电，电压也到kV了
<onlylove> yunfan: 真正的人造闪电，打死人没事的
<yunfan> gfxmode: 这不是证明了我说的道理？ 光说电压没用
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，打死人没疑问
<yunfan> 你们这两人什么逻辑能力 额
<newleaves_> hi
<^k^> newleaves_:点点点.  10:23
<yunfan> onlylove: usb 1a
<imtxc> douban 现在有多少 app 了？
<imtxc> 好像一屏幕不够装了
<yunfan> onlylove: usb 1A电不死人吧
<jiero> imtxc:  ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 看USB规范，是不是1000ma
<onlylove> yunfan: 1A的电流死人没问题
 * jiero 继续 等 ee
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道安全电压不，36V都死过人，现在的安全电压是24
<jiero> yunfan: 你在哪里来着`
<yunfan> onlylove: usb 5v 1a 能死人?
<yunfan> jiero: 黄山
<imtxc> jiero: eexpss 求帮忙画个头像啊
<jiero> imtxc: 用我的面具？
<onlylove> yunfan: 目前看是死不了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你刚才又说可以
<onlylove> yunfan: 特殊情况确实可以
<yunfan> 别说特殊情况 特殊情况一个闪电p到头上 都得死
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你解释下为啥现在安全电压是24而不是36
<onlylove> yunfan: 只要死过人，就是不安全的
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，是在做好防护措施的情况下
<jiero> imtxc: 真的，你自己学画1小时就足够给自己画像了
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？啥时候更新到 24v
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还停留在初中物理的阶段，记得是 36
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，我上班的时候09年就已经是24了
<onlylove> imtxc: 教科书还是36
<jiero> 36仍然是有危险的。
<onlylove> imtxc: 教科书是教科书
<jiero> 教科书上说过
<imtxc> yunfan: 是真的不，是的话我更新一下知识库
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题在于每个人的体质都不一样  规定一个安全电压本来就是扯淡的事
<onlylove> yunfan: 安全电压是为了照明
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前肯定没考虑小孩的承受能力  现在才发现原来24v是新的平均值而已
<imtxc> 话说打火机里面的那个电是多少伏
<yunfan> imtxc: 以前是36
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个是瞬间的，没事
<yunfan> 不过这也是流氓  没说电流
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在依旧是36其实
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是说那个多少伏，反正也挺疼的
<onlylove> yunfan: 更重要的，没说时间
<yunfan> 你就是只有5V 但是电流100A 照样能死人啊
<imtxc> 死人需要100A么
<yunfan> imtxc:  我靠 你以为100a很少
<gfxmode_> yunfan, onlylove: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%A7%B8%E9%9B%BB
<jiero> http://baike.baidu.com/view/129175.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 安全电压 _百度百科
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 觸電 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的意思是需要么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不需要，但是电流需要通过你身体 cc yunfan
<^k^> ⇪ t: 觸電 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。瞬间烧焦
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概100mA够了
<yunfan> 不过我有点怀疑是不是现实中可行  这么低的电压 却这么大的电流
<yunfan> 因为电压其实是电流的势能
<onlylove> imtxc: 1A可以让你死的透透的
<jiero> yunfan: 超低温
<onlylove> yunfan: 电阻咯
 * imtxc 只是觉得要电死不需要 100A 而已，你们批评我做啥
<onlylove> 5V 100A只有超导体吧？
<tenzu> 、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、
<jiero> tenzu:  教授发言！！
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然可以考电阻 但是我说的是现实情况  你不能假设我们已经拥有完美超导体了
<jiero> yunfan: 超导体的完美是什么。。。
<newleaves_> 2A就可以弄死你了
<yunfan> onlylove: 说起来 我昨天还在想  变压器级联的话 是不是可以一直把电压升到上亿伏特去
<onlylove> newleaves_: 100mA妥妥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 有，超高压输电
<yunfan> jiero: 室温超导 还有可控状态
<onlylove> yunfan: 100KV的好像国内很常见了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是上亿伏特 并且我说的是电池的输出 呵呵
<onlylove> newleaves_: 持续3min后或更长时间后，心脏麻痹或心房停止跳动 cc yunfan imtxc注意时间
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。以后人类生活在宇宙就不怕了哈
<yunfan> 1GV
<onlylove> yunfan: 电池……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我觉得在这个气候情况下，静电更可怕
<yunfan> onlylove: 电流相应变小呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 静电是瞬间
<yunfan> onlylove: 看来你物理都白学了  没有建立相应的概念啊
<jiero> onlylove: 静电激活装置。。。突然觉得作为信号挺有意思
<newleaves_> 电死人  应该是与电压有关吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是白学了，你真的不考虑消耗么
<jiero> yunfan: 用静电作为信息源应该怎么想？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计在电压升到那么高之前，你的电势已经消耗在线圈里面了
<jiero> 直流直流
<onlylove> yunfan: 变压器是发热的，要消耗能量的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • uefi+gpt安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466478 家用笔记本是联想Z410,预装win8,uefi+gpt格式。 想安装ubuntu14.04,上网搜了一堆文章，基本算是看懂了，但是还是有一个疑问： 1、ubuntu已经购买了uefi授权，是不是意味着ubuntu的启动信息可以安装在esp(uefi)分区，并且
<^k^>  ─> 如果开启secure boot的话（不开启我的win8进不去啊），照样能够进入ubuntu14.04。 2、grub是不是只能安装在esp所 …
<onlylove> yunfan: 电池的能量是有限的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你现在还觉得我物理白学了不
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说你白学了
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为你还是拿常人的眼光去看一种现象
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要是一点不考虑电损，当然可以
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是事实上不可能不考虑
<yunfan> 这就属于学会了 但是没有学进去
<onlylove> yunfan: 供配电都是超额超压的，因为哟线损
<onlylove> yunfan: 理论上当然可以，但是实际上不行
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是电阻不变 电压变高 能量损失减少 这可是超高压输电的理论依据
<onlylove> yunfan: 超高压输电，问题在于，发电机会持续产生电能
<onlylove> yunfan: 你电池能么
<yunfan> onlylove: 电池难道是只瞬间输出的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，我有100KVA的电能，损失了10KVA没问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 那我用usb供电可以了吧
<sou_> 电池的输出看电阻的吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 电池玩高压不是没有，你看各种防色狼的电击器
<yunfan> 还有个好玩的  市电是交流电
<yunfan> 那不是无时无刻不在发出电磁波么
<onlylove> sou_: yunfan太理论主义，很多时候很多问题他没考虑到
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后呢
<yunfan> 要是我们弄个收无线电的 专门监听220HZ的频率
<onlylove> yunfan: 市电是50HZ谢谢
<yunfan> 然后通过相位的位移 不就可以推断整个系统的负载了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且电流里面有谐波
<yunfan> 嗯 我说错了 是 50HZ
<sou_> onlylove: 噢呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你不知道谐波是啥，自己去搜感性负载和容性负载
<onlylove> yunfan: 理论上是50HZ，实际上有波动
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们这些人就喜欢bb名词 靠这个来排斥别人
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就是认为这个波动实际上跟供电系统的负载有关系
<onlylove> yunfan: 没排斥你我就是和你说下，你说的我上学的时候都想过，都被老师喷了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你老师如果水平高 也就不会来当老师了
<onlylove> yunfan: 当啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 科学家呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 我老师水平再烂，设计过工厂的供电系统，我学校的就是他们搞的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这不很简单的道理么 你看技术好的大牛 有几个在北大青鸟搞培训呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 那又如何 ?
<yunfan> 整个国家的供电系统可是他设计的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我学校再烂，比北大青鸟强
<yunfan> 北大青鸟的培训人员也会写代码 这有什么奇怪的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你没抓住重点
<onlylove> yunfan: 整个国家的不是他设计的，但是请注意，正是无数个他这样的设计的小电网，组成了国家电网
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个和因特网是一样的
<yunfan> 重点在于 教师虽然传授知识  对于学生来说他是权威  但是实际上在整个领域 他必然不是权威
<yunfan> 因为如果他是权威 就不必来教书了
<onlylove> yunfan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/56024.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 功率因数 _百度百科
<newleaves_> 问问    这里有玩 matlaba的没？
<yunfan> onlylove: 胡扯呢 你们只是用电
<onlylove> newleaves_: 你用那个作甚
<onlylove> yunfan: 对，我们只负责用电
<onlylove> yunfan: 不负责发电，是不，工厂里面没有备用电源是不
<yunfan> onlylove: 就好像国家供电系统出了个接口 你们实现了这个接口而已 然后其他地方也有用户实现了这个接口
<yunfan> 你能说这些实现接口的人实现了整个系统的架构？
<onlylove> 你想说BGP么
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们那是自用 又不反馈到电网里去
<yunfan> 你要是个发电厂 那才算
<onlylove> yunfan: 说的好像发电厂的工程师比我老师水平高很多似的
<onlylove> 马良用神笔画了十个太阳，让后羿去射，不小心射破了天，女娲去补。然后剩下一个太阳，夸父去追，累死了，化作两座山挡在愚公家门口。愚公开始移山。把土石运到海里。水位上升。淹死了精卫，精卫就衔石子填海。然后就有了洪水，大禹就去治水了。水太大了，马良被淹死了。这个故事告诉我们，不做死就不会死
<yunfan> onlylove: 有这可能
<onlylove> yunfan: 他可以比我学校老师水平高，没什么，但是你保证他比院士水平高么
<onlylove> yunfan: 院士太扯，山大的教授都比那些人厉害
<onlylove> yunfan: 并不是说，一个人当了老师了，就和北大青鸟那些讲师那样
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对老师的理解还是太狭隘
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得你讨论的时候抓不住重点 别人说a 你却说b不是这样
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你到底想说啥，不就是设计全国电网的人比我学校老师牛逼么
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是他实现的是什么？输电系统，
<onlylove> yunfan: 和我学校老师搞的根本不是一码事
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看你 我刚刚专门说了 你根本不听
<yunfan> yunfan | 重点在于 教师虽然传授知识  对于学生来说他是权威  但是实际上在整个领域 他必然不是权威
<yunfan>  yunfan | 因为如果他是权威 就不必来教书了
<onlylove> yunfan: 为何权威不会教书
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又不是针对你老师 你的学校 我是说老师这个角色的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 来解释下，为何权威不会教书
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为社会是功利的  做研发效益更高
<onlylove> yunfan: 权威教书掉价么
<yunfan> 做教书无非是可以教出更多有用的人才
<onlylove> yunfan: 你又在想，你喜欢研发，所以权威也喜欢研发
<onlylove> yunfan: 你能保证权威和你一个想法？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以听我说完嘛？
<onlylove> yunfan: 继续
<yunfan> 如何评价教出来的人是有用的  这个必然是看他最后搞出什么研究 制造了价值 不管是理论的 还是发明这种物质上的
<yunfan> 那么如果是这样的话  为何一个人要去靠教人来搞研发呢
<yunfan> 他为何不自己本身成为一个*有用*的人才呢？
<yunfan> 这样不是省了一道中间环节？
<mikecao> yunfan, 的观点太偏激...
<yunfan> 除非他是在搞暴力穷举  我一个人只能一次尝试一种方法 所以我教256个人 让他们每个人都去尝试不同的方法
<yunfan> 可是实际上教师只负责教你 并不负责指导你的研发思路  他想让你走b路 但是你觉得c路更有价值 这个他也难有办法
<yunfan> 更普遍的情况是 他培育出来256个学生 想让他们分别尝试那256个路子 但是这256个学生都认为 abc这三条路最有价值
<yunfan> 所以目的并没有达成
<yunfan> 这abc三个路子有价值 教师自己也可以判断 这样的话 他干嘛要费力教人呢 他自己去研究下 然后出个结果不就行了
<yunfan> onlylove: 讲完了
<onlylove> yunfan: 一边研发一边教学生会死么
<yunfan> onlylove: 不会 但是现在的现实环境表明会
<yunfan> 不排除有古希腊式的那种教育家 他本来就研究 也教好多人
<xiaoxi> 12.04升级到14.04,unity左边的垃圾桶点击出现对话框，没有/home/xx/trash那个文件或目录，建立了一个.trash目录 ln -s到/home/x
<onlylove> yunfan: 别不排除啊，既然要一竿子打翻一船人，就一起淹死
<yunfan> 但是现代的教授要么很忙 没空教 要么就是把学生弄过来打工 等于没教 只是空挂了教人的头衔
<xiaoxi> /home/xx/trash目录也是这个提示
<yunfan> onlylove: 除非过了稀缺经济这个阶段 到那时候 才会有普遍的为兴趣而从事行业的情况 如今这个稀缺经济阶段 大家主要还是为了其他的
<kandu> happyaron: ^^ bug?
<lainme> onlylove: 有些人会死，教一节课要睡一觉才能恢复。不过现在给学生上课是要求的
<yunfan> lainme: 我刚才说的情况就是从有人吐槽目前的教授带人制度里得到的信息
<yunfan> 为了解决那问题 那个人提出要强迫给学生上课
<newleaves_> 教授一般能带几个徒弟？
<onlylove> 不超过3个，多了的都有问题
<newleaves_> 我看很多国外的电影，一个教授都只有一个徒弟
<yunfan> 我觉得带三个可以
<yunfan> 我曾经想过一个资助人的办法
<lainme> onlylove: yunfan 看什么领域，有些领域是劳动密集型……
<xiaoxi> 12.04升级到14.04,unity左边的垃圾桶点击出现对话框，没有/home/xx/trash那个文件或目录，建立了一个.trash目录 ln -s到/home/xx/trash ,还加了 chmod +x trash,也没用
<yunfan> 我资助一个人 要求以后他成功了以后 像我一样资助2个人 并且也有同样的要求
<yunfan> 这样理论上就是2的指数级增长了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这是道德绑架
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以不接受条件
<yunfan> onlylove: 其他人不也有道德绑架 我只是要求被人付出钱而已  没有要求对我感恩戴德这种
<happyaron> kandu: 啥东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且从效益上讲 我觉得我这个办法比目前的那些好
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题在于，他资助的那俩人是不是会成功
<onlylove> yunfan: 别把成功看的太简单
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，怎么才算成功
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才没说完
<yunfan> onlylove: 理论上是2的指数级增长 但是实际上你资助的人也有可能不成功 但是没关系  其他人有资助的成功的  他又继续传递这个扩大
<kandu> happyaron: xiaoxi 说的 trash 目录的问题
<yunfan> 整体来说 应用这个规则的人群数字可以慢慢的增长的
<happyaron> kandu: 我也没环境去验证啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 也谈不上成功 比如说有个人是因为贫穷上不起学 那我给他掏1万上完学 他学好以后去打工 如果他可以拿出2万来资助另外两名学生上学 这就算完成任务了  他拿不出来 我也不强迫他 就是这样
<xiaoxi> en....
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且这不像贷款 你可以用一辈子来解决这个问题 我没有要求期限 只要你活着都可以随时来履行这个
<kandu> xiaoxi, happyaron: 发现是去年报的 bug
<kandu> xiaoxi, happyaron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1217647
<happyaron> kandu: bug号？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #1217647 “Trash launcher icon expects trash folder in differ...” : Bugs : unity package : Ubuntu
<xiaoxi> how to fixed
<happyaron> 貌似木有人到unity里解
<xiaoxi> 晓得了
<kandu> 珍惜时间，还是继续 gnome2/kde 吧
<xiaoxi> 呵呵，LXDE
<yunfan> kandu: 我去年给docker提的一个feature  今年还有人来点赞
<kandu> yunfan: 扯谈技能炉火纯青
<yunfan> 不过官方没回复
<yunfan> 不过好消息是 现在coreos出了个rocket 不跟docker玩了
<kandu> yunfan: container 我还没概念
<jusss> kandu: gnome2 (+ 10086 10010)
<kandu> yunfan: remote 就是好。想扯谈就扯谈。好羡慕
<jusss> (+ gnome2 10086 10010)
<onlylove> kandu: 你一样在扯
<jusss> onlylove: systemd你在用吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不会用
<jusss> onlylove: 用xen还要自己编译内核，好麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我还是用sysV的方式用，它通过什么命令调用我不管
<leemeng0x61> jusss, arch是系统集成冷
<leemeng0x61> 了
<jusss> onlylove: vbox又出各种问题
<onlylove> jusss: 只要能达到要求就行
<kandu> onlylove: 不大会扯谈，只会吹牛
<jusss> leemeng0x61: 嗯
<leemeng0x61> systemd 还是好用
<onlylove> jusss: 老实说，systemd玩不转
<jusss> 我也玩不转
<onlylove> jusss: 反正它要兼容
<jusss> 还是sys v init熟悉
<onlylove> jusss: sysV怎么干现在就继续
<leemeng0x61> 就enable和start stop
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: systemd在挑战用户习惯
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 桌面用户没感觉
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 但是你如果用了快10年sysV,突然换systemd，你会很不习惯
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 我不关心他解决了几个问题，我只关心他会不会带来更多麻烦
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 怎么说那,其实对于我妈来说就启动和关闭,使用的频率不高,不过我感觉systemd速度上要好点
<leemeng0x61> 我们
<jusss> leemeng0x61: systemd插手的地方太多了
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 我还是那句话，会不会带来更多麻烦是问题重点，还有，你用我们，是包括我么
<jusss> leemeng0x61: 违反了kiss原则
<jusss> leemeng0x61: 做好和只做一件事
<leemeng0x61> 当然对于使用的人
<onlylove> jusss: 我不关心kiss，我只关心会不会给我制造麻烦，一个系统越复杂，稳定性就越差
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 你离systemd越远，那么systemd的影响就越小，越近就越能深刻的感受那东西的存在
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: kernel和桌面用户都感觉不到那东西应该
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 但是对于sa，根本不是那么一回事
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 还有，别把我包括进去，我不觉得systemd多简单，我要仔细研究那东西的启动机制，避免给自己挖坑
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 换句话说，我没彻底弄明白它怎么工作，我不会贸然改动，但是我的工作需要改动系统启动脚本
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 现在问题是systemd已经被很多发行版本接受
<jusss> 想要系统启动快，直接用efi启动内核呀
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 我想知道他会带来多大麻烦
<leemeng0x61> jusss, ...
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 现在在跑的服务器，有几个是systemd
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 理解,目前还没有看到
<leemeng0x61> 先吃饭冷
<leemeng0x61> 了
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 如果以后捅了篓子，怎么办，systemd的日志是二进制的
<newleaves_> -.-  写个程序读出来~~
<onlylove> newleaves_: 用systemd直接读才是正路吧
<jusss> onlylove: 据说gentoo已经不用systemd了？
<onlylove> jusss: gentoo在用openRC
<onlylove> jusss: systemd怎么回事不知道
<jusss> onlylove: openrc也是小红帽的？
<onlylove> jusss: gentoo自己玩的
<jzp113> lisp怎么样
<onlylove> jusss: 小红猫啥没搞
<onlylove> jusss: upstart是canonical的
<jusss> onlylove: systemd的作者不是小红帽的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，不对，systemd应该算红毛的
<yunfan> kandu: 都没有你自己当老板好
<onlylove> jusss: 问你，知不知道xrdb -load以后，xterm默认背景变白咋回事
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，没用过这个指令
<kandu> yunfan: 我打杂的..现在到处蹭吃蹭喝呢
<jusss> onlylove: 一直用那个merge什么的，早忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 你的.Xdefaults设背景了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 不管是merge还是load
<onlylove> jusss: 只要重新加载了，就变色，但是重启X就正常
<jusss> onlylove: 那设背景不就行了
<onlylove> jusss: 我懒行不
<jusss> onlylove: 网上直接抄呀
<yunfan> kandu: 嘿嘿 别忽悠  你可是餐饮业巨头啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我懒得敲那几行字
<kandu> yunfan: 扯谈专精。没的能扯成有的
<onlylove> kandu: 你可以去腾讯和小马哥扯
<jusss> onlylove: https://github.com/jusss/config/blob/master/dot.Xdefaults
<kandu> onlylove: 我是说 yunfan 扯谈专精
<^k^> ⇪ t: config/dot.Xdefaults at master · jusss/config · GitHub
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/80378/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 计算机实际上是如何工作的 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<kandu> onlylove: 这你认同吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你咋还用Xdefaults，现在不是改Xresources了么
<onlylove> kandu: 他想法比较多
<jusss> onlylove: 一直.Xdefaults，从来没改变过
<onlylove> kandu: 是不是扯淡专精，我不知道，因为我不专精扯淡
<jusss> onlylove: 就跟grub2一样，一直--root-directory 没用过--boot-directory
<onlylove> jusss: 你这个好混乱，去看adam的去了
<jusss> onlylove: 改名字不是啥好事，万一那天遇到个低版本的怎么办，反正高版本兼容低版本
<onlylove> jusss: 问题是deprecate了
<onlylove> jusss: 我不喜欢这种字眼……
<yunfan> kandu: hoho
<jusss> onlylove: 管它赞成不赞成，能用就行了，
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这几天在看 穿越计算机的迷雾 这书真不错
<yunfan> 准备看完给作者捐点钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 讲啥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，kandu说你扯淡专精，认同不
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus覆盖了xmodmap的按键设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466480 我用xmodmap把ctrl和alt键交换了位置。可是打开ibus后，就失效了。请问有什么办法解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickleeh — 2014-12-02 11:47
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你自己认同，我就认同 kandu的说法
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就特别讨厌某些软件的更新，越更新也烂，还不如以前的某个版本
<yunfan> onlylove: 只能说我不反对
<onlylove> jusss: 比方systemd？
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为他想说啥是他的自由 我也不喜欢跟人计较别人怎么称呼我的问题 ee就经常叫我贱淫妇 我都无所谓
<onlylove> yunfan: 那这些人还管ee叫阿姨呢，你这名字证明ee看片比较多那几天
<jusss> onlylove: firefox
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为ee的习惯貌似是，直接输入法打nick
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后输入法出来啥就是啥
<O0XX> freeflying: coreos开始造docker的反了
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，好吧，这个确实比较烂
<yunfan> onlylove: 故意的 不奇怪
<yunfan> O0XX: 我刚才就说了  不过这是他们罪有应得
<O0XX> yunfan: 为啥？
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且ee经常下片的样子，不过他不是有媳妇么，看那做啥
<yunfan> O0XX: docker的用户大部分都是服务器用户 结果他们偏偏网络这块支持有问题
<yunfan> O0XX: 这不是罪有应得么
<O0XX> yunfan: 这种东西合就在一起，不合就自己单干...上纲上线的其实没意思
 * onlylove 决定了，不管原有代码，直接重写case，看那些老代码烦死了
<onlylove> O0XX: 你看，前几天systemd不是又给debian添了个fork，看看dd的态度，好像那些人是叛徒似的
<onlylove> O0XX: 实际上dd自己都不用debian了
<O0XX> onlylove: 就是，像debian这种千人fork万人fork的，估计都习惯了
<jusss> O0XX: 老司机，现在用啥比较好
<onlylove> O0XX: debian最大的fork是ubuntu吧
<O0XX> jusss: 啥？
<onlylove> O0XX: 然后ubuntu派生无数fork
<jusss> O0XX: 啥系统
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，windows
<O0XX> jusss: arch大法好
<palomino|working> windows? julianwa
<palomino|working> windows? jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 能玩游戏能聊天，还不耽误写代码
<jusss> onlylove: 用太长windows了，想换个口味
<jusss> onlylove: 界面不喜欢
<onlylove> jusss: 买个MBP玩玩？
<jusss> onlylove: 不能随意定制桌面，很讨厌win的这一点
<onlylove> jusss: 我不管那些，能用就行
<jusss> onlylove: 现在每月1k5，你让我买mbp,你不是在看玩笑吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是想玩，还只能linux
<onlylove> jusss: 低配的mba吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得才6K多点
<jusss> win的界面丑爆了
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你重新写个wm，当然，这只能在linux上玩
<jusss> 最讨厌win的一点就是权限然后就是桌面了
<onlylove> jusss: win和OSX都不能重写
<onlylove> jusss: 要不android4x86？
<onlylove> jusss: 不爽就重新写个虚拟机啥
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ccf48328jw1emu0lcw836j20hs0mqmyj.jpg
<jusss> onlylove: 所以打算虚拟个win
<jusss> onlylove: vbox又容易出问题，xen又太麻烦，
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求“打印成图片”或类似工具，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466482 本来ubuntu自带打印成PDF文件已经非常好，这也是我坚持使用ubuntu的重要原因之一。但是，但是由于微博上对图片的需求以及个人博客上图片比PDF使用面更广，导致现在强烈需要
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: vbox怎么出问题了?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: nick改错地方了吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 是, 快捷键太溜了
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: Qt WARNING: libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 所以呢?
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 耽误你用了?
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我错了
<yunfan> O0XX: 问题是他实际用的时候 确实感觉他很不爽啊  网络自动配就是不行 很挫
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:15
<O0XX> test again
<onlylove> jusss: 你为啥用xen 不用kvm
<onlylove> 但现在 CoreOS决定开发新的容器，理由是Docker不再遵循 Unix哲学，变得日益复杂和平台化，不再是一个可组合的构建块。
<onlylove> Rocket不是Docker分支，开发者声称Docker的进程模型从根本上存在缺陷。Docker作者激烈回应了CoreOS的指责。
<imtxc> test
<onlylove> 没一个变复杂的东西，都会被指责
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:25
<onlylove> imtxc: test
<imtxc> 请教 svn guru，只知道一个版本号的情况下怎么查看这个版本里面提交的内容
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/80500/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 从把3000行代码重构成15行代码谈起 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> 重构……好高大上的概念
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/80544/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 我所经历的盛大创新院 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> 末尾那个小故事啥意思啊……
<jusss> onlylove: 刚收到前晚买的魅族ep-21,真差劲
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42111
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google Glass没死，采用英特尔芯片的新型号将于2015年推出
<onlylove> TI的芯片到处被抛弃
<onlylove> jusss: 魅族的东西很好么？
<onlylove> jusss: 耳机为啥不买森海塞尔？
 * onlylove 发现公司那个内部网站就是个傻逼，点了下一步就一直在那转圈圈
<yunfan> onlylove: 华为不是要出个？
<onlylove> yunfan: 华为要出啥？
<RainFlying> 妈的，老子开始讨厌冬天了，这么热
<jusss> onlylove: 想换换口味，发现不好
<onlylove> yunfan: arm芯么，一直有啊
<jusss> onlylove: 现在能直接退货吗
<onlylove> jusss: JD的？你问下吧
<jusss> imtxc: 耳机这种东西，今天刚收到，可以无理由退货吗？
<RainFlying> jusss onlylove  以前用过魅族的东西，手机凑合，不过如果作为音乐播放器的话比 iPhone 好多了。
<jusss> imtxc: 买了个魅族耳机，音质差的没法说
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这边说的是耳机
<jusss> RainFlying: 魅族ep-21，耳机很差
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不是MP3，而且就算MP3，有索尼在，我也不买魅族
<RainFlying> onlylove: jusss: 用过 Earpod 没？
<jusss> RainFlying: 没
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那是啥
<RainFlying> onlylove: http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD827LL/A/apple-earpods-with-remote-and-mic?fnode=3d
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Apple EarPods with Remote and Mic - Apple Store (U.S.) 价格:
<jusss> O0XX: 大神，京东耳机可用直接无理由退货吗? 80块买的魅族耳机还尼玛不如20块的底边货
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<jusss> onlylove: 这东西就是要比一比才知道以前的有多好。。。
<RainFlying> jusss onlylove 用过 Earpods 之后说不定你的评价就全变了。
<jusss> 声音太小，放大有电流滋滋声，低音几乎就没有，还搞什么空洞那种感觉声音离得好远
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<jusss> 重音，就滋滋更听不清，擦擦
<jusss> 这尼玛还真不如地摊货
<adam_magic_pack> yyets 翻墙也上不了了...
<RainFlying> 我现在最喜欢的还是淘宝上买的 ￥3 的一根耳塞。
 * adam_magic_pack 至今没有耳麦, 两个耳机都不带麦
<onlylove> RainFlying: 变成啥？变成魅族比索尼好？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还是魅族不是最渣的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 后者
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 好耳机都不带麦
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 京东，耳机，可以无理由退货吗
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你没给自己的身份抹黑
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 这耳机带了10分钟，耳朵难受
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 不好意思，请问在ubuntu下如何实现类似Windows 2012r2的存储池呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466484 貌似这个功能就是模仿Linux来的，但是如何在ubuntu下使用呢？ 我现在是有六块硬盘，想组成个类似2012中的存储池，实现有奇偶校验的容错，外加一块热备盘（跟ra
<RainFlying> jusss: 你管它能不能，直接申请退货，能就直接退了，不能会告诉你不能。
<jusss> RainFlying: 我要是用理由退一定让我去开什么证明，所以我想用无理由退了
<yunfan> onlylove: glass啊
<jusss> 以前买个手机，信号有问题我申请退，非尼玛让我开证明，最后也没退
<yunfan> O0XX: 早上没仔细看  coreos出的是app container
<yunfan> 更反动  额
<RainFlying> yunfan: Rocket ?
<RainFlying> yunfan: Docker 也是 App Container 啊。
<yunfan> RainFlying: docker好歹里面弄了个os嘛
<yunfan> RainFlying: 那个rocket的有点像android那种味道
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 对啊，我刚才还想去下载第四集的字幕呢
<yunfan> 估计网络问题还是要手动解决 挫啊
<RainFlying> yunfan: Docker 里面没 OS 吧，只是放了一些文件进去而已。
<imtxc> onlylove: 瞎扯， imadper 的耳机就带 mic 的
<yunfan> RainFlying: 怎么没有
<yunfan> 以后估计一个物理机网卡上要挂许多地址
<yunfan> 不过也许可以广播
<onlylove> imtxc: imadper一直说他是穷人，穷人怎么用的起好耳机
<imtxc> onlylove: 他用的 ue900 好不
<RainFlying> yunfan: 里面就一堆文件，您真要自己去实现一套 init 系统？跑各种服务？ 那这么说的话 Rocket 应该也可以啊。
<yunfan> 跟 userspace network implement结合下倒是有点意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且从信号和设计的角度，耳麦一起确实不好
<yunfan> RainFlying: 看起来不像
<imtxc> onlylove: 四单元的 iphone 专用耳塞好不
<imtxc> onlylove: 那条赛子有两条线，一条带 mic，另一条没有
<RainFlying> yunfan: Docker 默认情况下进去的时候就跑一个 ENTRYPOINT 指定的程序，默认情况下就是 /bin/sh， docker run 的时候就只跑一个进程，要搞一个系统是可以的，各种 hack 出来一个完整系统嘛，跟 Docker 的设计就差得比较远了。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 我用过苹果的几个原装耳塞，包括 EarPods，不如淘宝上 ￥3.00 的耳塞。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 我知道 我是说rocket也是这路子 跟我想要的方向不一样
<RainFlying> yunfan: 你需要的是 OpenVZ。不过 OpenVZ 用了自己维护的内核，谁知道会不会在 Linux 内核基础上加点新 bug 进来。
<yunfan> RainFlying: kvm也行 这个我知道国内有几家都用
<yunfan> 知乎就是
<yunfan> 百度也是
<RainFlying> yunfan: KVM 就不是 Container 了，是完整的虚拟机，传说中的性能损失。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 声音这东西各有喜好吧，或许你是喜欢 3 块钱的那个的声音
<RainFlying> yunfan: 网易用的是基于 KVM 的 OpenStack。 腾讯用的是 Docker + BtrFS (?)
<RainFlying> imtxc: 苹果压根不知道音质是什么，我用 iPod Classic 听音乐的时候感觉真的是太可怕了。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 想隔离 性能总是有损失的  其实只要io损失不大就行  cpu性能是过剩的
<yunfan> 不知道kvm可能直接挂个raw block device
<RainFlying> yunfan: IO 的话现在 VirtIO 性能还不如。 KVM 可以直接挂 Raw Device，没人这么做。
<RainFlying> yunfan: s/不如/不错/
<RainFlying> yunfan: 您确定 CPU 真的过剩么？某些应用给多少 CPU 吃多少 CPU。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 整体上的了 反正我这里又不是中科院 没有那么多密集计算 主要是卡在io上
<onlylove> RainFlying: 只要不是计算密集，基本都是IO
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看应用的
<yunfan> 我做web这块 计算密集的很少  不过也不是没有
<onlylove> yunfan: web那边出了cache，还有啥办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正压力直接压在DB上肯定会死
<yunfan> onlylove: 也有别的办法  负载转移嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 尽量map到不同物理机器就是了
<yunfan> 不过机器跟机器之间的通信还有延迟
<yunfan> 要是局域网里机器之间走光纤就好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 光纤交换机啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过值不值就不知道了
<jusss> imtxc: 京东退货有啥技巧
<jusss> cc O0XX
<yunfan> onlylove: 值得的 大大提高了网络io的地位了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就买呗，无非就是光模块和光纤交换机咯
<onlylove> yunfan: 只要不差钱就买
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正我倒是倒腾过那东西，就是不知道多钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 我刚到北京那会儿，在一家小宽带上班，整天折腾这些
<onlylove> yunfan: 那公司用的就是iptables,系统是freebsd和ubuntu
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后网卡基本都是光口的
<onlylove> yunfan: 虽然这么说，但是那公司租的写字楼的宽带实在渣的没法说
<jusss> 已申请退货
<RainFlying> onlylove: 敝厂主交换机是 TP-Link 的傻瓜交换机。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 够用就行
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不过贵厂确定没有流量管理啥的？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 到网关每天都会出现时延 1000 ms 的情况，你说够用不够用呢。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> 我发现智能机有智能机的好处，有个黑名单每天拦截各种骚扰电话
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，那……你将就下吧
<imtxc> jusss: 没毛技巧
<imtxc> jusss: 退就行，没人难为你
<jiero> 信用卡账单竟然是 -1141 这算什么？
<O0XX> jiero: 你还多了吧？
<jiero> 终于将无数购物退货处理了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 在我离开家之前，我上班的地方最高端的就是TP的4口路由
<jiero> O0XX:  如此
<onlylove> RainFlying: 然后后面跟一个金浪的24口
<jiero> O0XX:  买双十一的优惠卷-餐馆的，买了1000多
<O0XX> jiero: 然后退了？
<jiero> O0XX:  嗯。一点一点都退了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我见过最牛叉的，就是，用的交换机，然后没配IP，网络居然还是通的，用的开机随机获取的那个IP
<jiero> O0XX: 都是奢侈餐厅啊，去了一个就够了
<O0XX> jiero: 壕
<jiero> O0XX:  壕毛
<RainFlying> jiero: 壕无人性！
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 壕毛
<jiero> O0XX:  奢侈餐厅半价都刷刷的抢钱
<jiero> O0XX: 吃一顿竟然70元。
<imtxc> O0XX: 壕毛
 * adam_magic_pack 刷起来
<jiero> RainFlying: 。。。
<RainFlying> jiero: 卧槽，￥70 多，壕无人性啊。我们吃一餐 ￥10
<jiero> RainFlying:  你就不会把6餐合起来一起吃了？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 提醒你，候总在
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 卧槽，￥70 多，壕无人性啊。我今天午餐 ￥14
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我今天8块
<RainFlying> jiero: 6 餐合起来吃了就得饿上好几天了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 对呀
<RainFlying> onlylove: adam_magic_pack: 两个人 ￥10
<jiero> RainFlying: 你在哪里？
<RainFlying> jiero: 江苏太仓
<jiero> RainFlying: 去死
<RainFlying> jiero: 太仓边上，差不多到上海了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 去死
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，￥14 ，壕无人性啊。我今天午餐是昨晚的剩饭
<RainFlying> jiero: 7 号线能到的太仓附近
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看，adam只许州官放火不许百姓点灯
<jiero> RainFlying imtxc  adam_magic_pack 你们都壕，我度日就靠着一口锅，煮一锅大米稀饭，一天吃一斤稀饭4斤水。
<RainFlying> jiero: 我一周五天在公司吃剩饭剩菜，剩下两天自己做饭吃，每天 ￥10 多点，最近天气冷，一大坨青菜都够吃一个星期了，只要 ￥5
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 贵司的"剩饭剩菜"都是寿司螃蟹... 不得不揭穿你
<jiero> RainFlying: 你不懂么，你有着资源是国家给你的
<RainFlying> jiero: imtxc: adam_magic_pack : 住在乡下地方的好处就是生活成本低，天气冷的时候菜农为了早点回家都便宜把菜卖了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 就好象夜里要打烊的时候去餐馆，菜送给你一样
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 那个就像南京大屠杀特意留下一个样板村一样，给外人看的。
<jiero> RainFlying: 夜里去10元卷走2盒寿司
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 哼
<RainFlying> jiero: 卧槽，那家寿司店？我要去卷一点。
<jiero> RainFlying: 随意你找个连锁但是偏僻的
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是你总线到网卡这段的速度呢
<RainFlying> jiero: 卧槽，那偏僻地方就一个全家，好像通宵的，而且他们好像卖不出去的都倒掉的，不能送人。
<jiero> RainFlying: 。不送，说我买了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你网卡有上Ghz频率 结果总线只有133mhz也没用啊
<jiero>  RainFlying 你这么穷，家里人知道吗？
<jiero> RainFlying: 你这么穷，乞丐知道吗？
<RainFlying> jiero: 家里人知道啊，所以家里人都没找我要过钱
<jiero> RainFlying:  我看来就算壕了。
<RainFlying> jiero: 说来也是，在地铁上，碰到乞讨的，尼玛直接就绕过我了。我这看上去得多穷啊。
<jiero> RainFlying: 你单纯的是装的
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 还是美国人价值观正确, 没问我要户口簿, 别的都特么助纣为虐
<RainFlying> jiero: 你本来就是壕啊，不用看就是。
<tenzu> 放照片来看看有多穷
<chinglish> ÓÐÂÒÂëô?
<^k^> chinglish say: 有乱码么? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那是因为美国人不认识
<RainFlying> jiero: 不是，这个是真的。真的直接没向我要，尼玛。我口袋里硬币还是有个把的。
<jiero> RainFlying: 我才是穷，口袋里就150元整整的钱，为的就是，绝对不破开不花钱！
<jiero> RainFlying: 原本是200来着，结果有一天和另一个人出去了，少了50
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 不至于. 先前英国签证要户口簿还被投诉了, 官方发声明澄清了还, 不知道现在还要不要了 cc gfrog
<RainFlying> jiero: 我口袋都是没钱的，因为有钱容易受不住诱惑会花掉的，因为一直吃得很清淡什么的。上次刷地铁卡发现 -0.6 ，还好有同事借了我 100，不然就得走路会太仓了。
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 泥垢了.....
<jusss> onlylove: 他幽幽地补充了一句：“噢，我是硕士毕业呢”。
<jiero> RainFlying:  你还是不行呀我揣着200有1个多月了。上周变150了。
<chinglish> 为什么 Ubuntu 的显示分辨率为 1024 * 800, 是因为显卡驱动没装么??
<jiero> chinglish: 因为你的显示器太差劲
<jusss> chinglish: 你Xorg没配置好
<onlylove> jusss: 这句看不懂
<chinglish> 我试着从 amd 下载了驱动照着网上的一弄, ubuntu 进不去了, 装个显卡驱动要不要这么麻烦？？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 教授
<onlylove> chinglish: 双显卡？
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你装warmapp的时候装4square了么？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: swarm
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: momo裆
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 装了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 这俩到底啥关系？不是一个4square就行了么
 * adam_magic_pack PS技术越来越好了, 早上拍证件照嘴有点歪, 用GIMP修好了...
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 一分为二了, 4sq太傻逼
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 这么说来我只是为了checkin一下就得装两个app？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 只check in的话不要foursquare
<chinglish> 不是双显卡, 旧机器了, 装 amd.run 会提示 fglrx 已经安装了..
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: foursquare现在是点评和yelp类应用
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 好吧，真是蛋疼的设定，我都删除了
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 支持
<eexpss> 嘴有点歪
<eexpss> 嘴有点歪
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 拍得有点歪, 不是长得歪
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 渣e
 * adam_magic_pack Nirvana - About A Girl
<eexpss> 难道彩色文字被关闭了
<chinglish> 怎么说话把别人名字加在前边??
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 摇滚当你好
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 心情不好, 麻醉一下
<onlylove> chinglish: 那就别装了，有默认的开源驱动
<onlylove> chinglish: 或者你先把开源驱动拆了，然后装私有的
<onlylove> chinglish: 或者用软件仓库的附加驱动
<onlylove> chinglish: ubuntu有很多事很麻烦
<onlylove> 乱用notice据说会被踢
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 开下彩色文字看看。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 不要
<eexpss> 为啥
<eexpss> 不能任性嘛
<onlylove> eexpss: 因为没钱，没法任性
<eexpss> 我是忘记命令了。
<eexpss> Moderated chat 是啥意思呢
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: about a girl会不会太软了？
 * adam_magic_pack Ozzy Osbourne - Mississippi Queen
<jiero> eexpss: ee，今天晚上我坐火车去长沙你在吗？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: random播放的
<eexpss> jiero: 来啊。关键是你去哪里。
<jiero> eexpss: 我不不明白去长沙干什么
<eexpss> 额。。没目的？
<jiero> eexpss: 哪里都不去拉。就见见你，然后看看，然后就走了去杭州，然后再去上海，然后回家
<eexpss> 别想赖我家不走。 lol
<jiero> eexpss: 。。。
<eexpss> 几天呢
<jiero> chinglish:  直接输入 。。。什么 @
<eexpss> 2天？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • hp pavilion g6怎么安装ubuntu? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466485 如题。能进入安装进程，但是重启之后出现windows8修复界面。本本自带的就是windows8 统计信息: 发表于 由 tandkzy — 2014-12-02 14:35
<chinglish> ...
<jiero> eexpss:  如果今天我的衣服到了，我就立刻买火车票走。。
<chinglish> eexpss
<eexpss> 好吧。你要大概说下行程时间啥的
<jiero> eexpss: 嗯。那么我就买飞机票吧。从上海到潍坊的。。。
<eexpss> ，，啥嘛
<imtxc> 完全看不懂你们在交流什么
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 保护好崽崽
<imtxc> 前面的两屏幕都没看懂
<jiero> eexpss: 之前的灵活，只把最后一程定下
<eexpss> 罗杰说话是费劲。 imtxc
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 摸摸
<eexpss> 我崽崽会扁他的。不怕
<jiero> eexpss: 。。。
<jiero> eexpss:  你怎么知道我脾气好的。。。
<eexpss> jiero: 啥时候来。说清楚嘛。1天？2天？
<eexpss> 你是被妹子欺负的，当然脾气好
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 魔法包我知道英文怎么说了。受气包英文怎么说呢。
<imtxc> ios 上 irc 客户端哪家强？
<eexpss> 新东方
<jiero> eexpss: 算了，今天不去了，明天吧。。。太急躁了也不好。
<jiero> eexpss:  大概后天就到了。4日到。
<jusss> imtxc: 京东退货，拆开使用过，没问题吧，刚才客服问我是不是密封的，我说不是，现在想起那个耳机盒子外面有个小塑料袋的，我给拆了
<jusss> imtxc: 我在想，这个小塑料袋退货时给不给他们
<onlylove> jusss: 不影响销售没问题
<eexpss> jiero: 好罗
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，那不给了，万一说不是密封的开过了，不给退就麻烦了
<imtxc> jusss: 你怎么这么罗嗦
<imtxc> jusss: 质量问题退货，拆就拆了
<imtxc> jusss: 都是用了才知道质量有问题的
<onlylove> eexpss: 看好你家崽崽比较好
<imtxc> jusss: 没人打开你的包装检查，你就算给他们一个空盒子都行
<eexpss> onlylove: :)
<jiero> onlylove adam_magic_pack  你们两个？
<jiero> onlylove adam_magic_pack  什么意思啊
<imtxc> jusss: 不明白你在担心啥
<onlylove> jiero: 万一崽崽跟你学坏了咋办
<onlylove> jiero: 你赔得起？
<jiero> onlylove:  我什么时候学会赔偿了？
<imtxc> imtxc_cloud: hi
<imtxc_cloud> imtxc: ?
<onlylove> jiero: 你连赔偿都不会，万一弄坏了，神找谁去
<onlylove> jiero: 这样更得看好了
<imtxc_cloud> 看看这个
<imtxc> imtxc_cloud: test
<imtxc_cloud> imtxc: 👌
<imtxc_cloud> 这个 irccould 不错哎
<imtxc> 你们人类啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你是哪只
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 你是楼上的灵魂么
<imtxc_cloud> onlylove: 不是，我就看看手机客户端
<onlylove> imtxc:自己交代，哪个星球来的
<imtxc_cloud> onlylove: 这里啊
<imtxc_cloud> 往这边回复哇
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 另一只能看到？
<onlylove> 丫丫的，从昨天开始，就在办公广播里面放广告，丫丫的有病是不
<imtxc_cloud> 能
<imtxc_cloud> 貌似比较容易掉线
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 办公时间大声放广播，会不会影响工作
<imtxc_cloud> onlylove: 有那么严重？
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 估计在活动结束前会是常态，每天下午三点
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 5分钟
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 整个写字楼里面没地方躲
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 我决定找个地方投诉去
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 丫的不受理我就滚蛋
<tenzu> onlylove: 何必呢，你开大音量放小苹果不就行了
<onlylove> tenzu: 丫的是公司天花板上那个喇叭！
<tenzu> onlylove: 不能上去拔线？
<onlylove> tenzu: 我要是爬桥架上拆线，估计有人要说我破坏公物
<onlylove> tenzu: 最主要的是，我没梯子往上爬
<onlylove> tenzu: 能爬山去分分钟拆了丫的
<tenzu> onlylove: 这头大了
<tenzu> roylezzzz: 主席你肿么了？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: erection
<imtxc> onlylove: 天花板上的那货是消防用的吧
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 有喇叭，有消防灭火器
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 可能是消防演习测试喇叭
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你ED？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 毛
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有12.04的box嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 我说你见证了主席的erection
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: box?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 公司的一个活动，整天邮件狂轰乱炸不行，还要广播骚扰
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我可没有啊，阿裆
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: laptop也行
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 消防演习整天搞
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 拿钱就是为了忍受这些
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你可以开个vps...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我为毛要忍，我在vmware上班也没这些乱七八糟的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: roylez  ->  roylezzzz
<imtxc> onlylove: 或许人就在测试啊
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 测试毛线，测试pactera oscar？
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥活动，这么嗨，难道是相亲的？
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 每天各种大图把邮箱塞的满满的也就算啦
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 短片
 * imtxc 中午不应该吃剩饭的，饿得头晕
<onlylove> imtxc_cloud: 你要拍不
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我截图给主席看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 不要
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: =,=
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 现在我到想。在上海待多久好呢？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 在上海的时候做了一件很丢人的事情: 在小弄堂里一边走一边啃大闸蟹
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  怎么了？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 有22年没到过上海了
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 吃相难看外加一手油
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 噢。我对此毫不在意。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 至少得够你把Thomas Yao摸够了的时间才行
<adam_magic_pack> ......
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 咱吃螃蟹不能找个地方做下来吃么？
<tenzu> s/做/坐
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 坐路边啃更难看
<jiero> tenzu: 什么呀
<jiero> tenzu: 我经常站着吃
<jiero> tenzu: 你应该知道
<jiero> tenzu: 自助餐我不需要桌子的
<jiero> tenzu:  我其实不认识
<jiero> tenzu:  Thomas Yao。为什么要摸透他呢？
 * O0XX_ 如何才能摸透一个男人？
<tenzu> jiero: 他的身材适合你摸
<jiero> O0XX:  最好住在一起，同住同行
<jiero> tenzu: 你认识他？
<cherrotluo> O0XX: 从头摸到脚摸不透么
<jiero> cherrotluo: 你我都没怎么摸呀。。。
<O0XX> cherrotluo: 这只能是摸遍吧？
<cherrotluo> O0XX: 哇 难道里面也要摸。。？
<O0XX> cherrotluo: 如何摸透呢？
<cherrotluo> O0XX: 这就有点意思了  看你想摸多深吧 lol
<jiero> O0XX: 你太残忍了。。。
<cherrotluo> jiero: 摸你妹啊。。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
 * O0XX 是你们一直在聊摸透啊喂！
<cherrotluo> O0XX: 不小心的话会弄出排泄物的 ～
<jiero> o0xx 你要解剖熬吗？摸透
<GGboy> 😃
<cherrotluo> O0XX: 你不是个汉子么  为毛要摸透另一个汉子
<jiero> cherrotluo: 我摸过好多次了。我妹
<cherrotluo> jiero: 求共享 ;)
 * O0XX 是你们一直在聊摸透啊喂！
 * O0XX 是你们一直在聊摸透啊喂！
 * O0XX 是你们一直在聊摸透啊喂！
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 去哪看美剧时间表现在?
 * cherrotluo 一起来摸透 O0XX 
<jiero> cherrotluo: 。。。她不让你摸
<^k^> O0XX: .. .. ..
<jiero> O0XX: 还没摸透你
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: it's down^^
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  12月到1月潍坊北京往返只要 88元机票呀。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 嗯哼
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 怎么了？
<jiero> 哼哼啥？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不知道啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 没事儿, 从没享受过这样的特价
<imtxc> O0XX: adam_magic_pack jiero 你们在摸啥
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没我事儿
<imtxc> cherrot: ^^
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 乱说话我踢你
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: what's down?
<imtxc> O0XX: jiero cherrot 你们在摸啥？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: "15:39 -!- roylez_ [~roylez@unaffiliated/roylez] has joined #ubuntu-cn"
<O0XX> imtxc: 乱说话我踢你
<imtxc> O0XX: 你又没 op
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: be prepared for chairman ZUO's revenge
<jiero> imtxc tenzu教授 让我摸 Thomas Yao 我不明白
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 帽子
<jiero> tenzu: 好冷
 * cherrot 越来越乱了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: binli桌上
<jiero> cherrot: 我这里都14度了。。。东死我了
 * jiero 冻的手都不好用了
<imtxc> 太平轮 居然只是个（上）
<cherrot> jiero: 零下6度  热死了
<jiero> cherrot: 你屋里零下6度？
<cherrot> jiero: 屋外
<jiero> cherrot: 屋内温度14度，只有一件夏日休闲长裤+休闲长袖
 * jiero 冻死了。。。
<eexpss> cherrot: 红兔子
<cherrot> eexpss: 小姨
<cherrot> eexpss: 小姨砸～
<jiero> cherrot eexpss 我看到了 只要每个人交14万5千元就可以86天环球船票旅行。赶紧带上爱人孩子去吧。
<jiero> 儿童免费
<eexpss> 包吃包喝不
<jiero> eexpss: 都包呀
<yunfan> onlylove: 总算搞明白那个面包板怎么用了 原来我一直看的数字电路是简化了的表示 tmd 我被误导了好一阵
<jiero> eexpss: 各地的都吃，18个国家的美食
<eexpss> 可是坐船，晕船的
<jiero> eexpss: 高级全景阳台房呀
<jiero> eexpss: 大油轮不会晃的
<eexpss> 泰坦还会沉呢。担心
<jusss> eexpss: 推上那个图片为啥只有上半身，下半身没有
<eexpss> jusss:啥图。
<jiero> eexpss: 飞机还会掉到居民区呢，担心。。。
<eexpss> 火车嘛
<jusss> eexpss: 穿着这么清凉去黑板上解题
<jiero> eexpss: 火车上海
<eexpss> 环游记里面，有火车啊
<eexpss> jusss: 你没点开吧
<jusss> eexpss: 哦
<jusss> eexpss: 是天朝的吗？
<eexpss> jusss: 傻了吧。看黑板。lol
<eexpss> roylez: nnnnd 你带啥尾巴跑
<onlylove> jusss: 你又看啥了，ee看a片截图放推上了？
<jusss> eexpss: 黑板上全是数学呀
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<eexpss> jusss: 你这明显是学渣嘛。上面有英文
<onlylove> yunfan: 面包板而已……很难么……就是下面都是通的，你往上插零件啊
<onlylove> eexpss: 上节课没擦
<eexpss> 。
<onlylove> eexpss: 我上学时候有个老师就这样，上节课没擦，不要紧，我往上面再写，反正我知道我写的是啥
<onlylove> eexpss: 看的清看不清那是你们的事情
<eexpss> onlylove: 等你仔细看后，就不是你说的这样了。
<onlylove> eexpss: 我没推，不关心
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前不知道嘛
<eexpss> imtxc: 坏家伙。出来
<onlylove> eexpss: 不过你整天发啥想想也知道
<eexpss> 啥。啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 面包板有耐用的，不耐用的那种，用不了几次就坏了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过现在总算搞懂了  那个电路图看起来一根线 其实都是插在  接电源的两根线中间的器件 然后用一根线把这些器件再连起来的
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/325039
<eexpss> 看疼疼
<happyaron> FJKong: 路由器我拿到了
<happyaron> FJKong: 回去给你看看
<yunfan> eexpss: 现在继电器还有得卖不?
<eexpss> yunfan: 智力堪忧
<happyaron> yunfan: 有USB可编程继电器
<eexpss> 有买
<yunfan> 我是说传统的那种
<happyaron> 那没看过
<yunfan> 就是拿来作下课铃的那种
<eexpss> 当然是传统的。这家伙变不鸟的
<yunfan> 可是我看淘宝上卖的都是跟二极管那么小的 不像是传统原理的吧
<eexpss> 固态继电器比较多。传统触点的网上多
<eexpss> SSR
<yunfan> 听不懂 算了 问你你也不会认真教我的
<onlylove> yunfan: 固态继电器就是没触点的，那种传统的都是有线圈的，那种貌似比较容易坏
<onlylove> yunfan: 继电器这东西，就是一个线圈驱动的东西，给线圈加电就接通或者断开电路
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为电流的关系，如果电流比较大，就会打火，然后如果烧一起了，就……就换掉
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 妈呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，继电器电流都不大，一般烧一起的都是接触器
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 好儿子～
<onlylove> Maya1: 小萝莉摸摸头
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: gue2 shi0 ni3
<Maya1> lol~
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道那个原理 要不然我也不会问他传统的继电器有没有得卖了
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 唉~ 帝都冷不冷
<eexpss> 啥电流不大。香烟那么大的SSR，可以跑100A了。传统的更多
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 外面冻死, 屋里热死
<Maya1> onlylove: 大叔摸摸大
<onlylove> yunfan: 有
<yunfan> onlylove: 帮我找两个？
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 求热死>_<
<onlylove> yunfan: 工厂里面还是用那种的
<onlylove> yunfan: 固态的都是电路板上用的
<yunfan> 我搜到的 看那尺寸都不像是缠线圈的  onlylove
<Maya1> Sean_Wang: 你是G+上的吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你去你们路边那种卖电器的那买就是，那种天正，正泰，德力西啥的
<eexpss> Maya1: 日本鬼子么
<onlylove> yunfan: 那种继电器我记得要个插座
<Maya1> eexpss: 啥。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为要固定到导轨上
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 淘宝呢 我这里就没见过电子器材店
<onlylove> yunfan: 额，我给你找找看
<yunfan> onlylove: 这很正常啊  所有电路上的器件不都要接电源么
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过我找到不一定是你要的，就是配电设备上的那种导轨你知道吧
<eexpss> 额。你还知道正泰，德力西。 onlylove
<jusss> onlylove: 这次系统真起不来了，systemd
<onlylove> eexpss: 我上班的地方都用施耐德
<onlylove> eexpss: 或者ABB
<onlylove> eexpss: 当然，很久以前的事情了
<eexpss> 现在上班的地方？
<eexpss> 哦
<onlylove> eexpss: 不是现在
<onlylove> jusss: 去systemd频道喷
<yunfan> onlylove: 果然有 正泰小型电磁继电器  9.95
<onlylove> jusss: 只要起不来，就是麻烦
<onlylove> yunfan: 有就买就是了，那东西我记得是和插座配套用的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez__: 渣乐, 你啥破网
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要看好有几个触点
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个好贵  我一个门里就要用几个 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以用电子的么……
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且那种东西分体积的
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是固定住线路板上的，你可能得看欧姆龙
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个更贵
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 只能被迫用电子的了
<yunfan> onlylove: 他那个一个够我买两百个三极管了 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 电子的便宜，寿命长
<eexpss> 这和三极管没可比性
<jusss> 我错了，昨晚看了点喷systemd的文章，现在系统真尼玛起不来了
<yunfan> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 以后不能看
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是机械的有他的优势
<jusss> depend pendency fail
<onlylove> yunfan: 电子的好像负载电流不能太大
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你的设备有1A的电流，电子的好像秒秒钟就糊了
<jusss> systemd-udevd timeout ...
<nyfair> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2855077/Diplomatic-row-erupts-China-BANS-group-MPs-visiting-Hong-Kong-siding-democracy-protesters.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ David Cameron in row with China over BAN of MPs visiting Hong Kong | Daily Mail Online
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以电磁的在工厂里面用的还是很多的
<yunfan> onlylove: 加电阻 :]
<onlylove> jusss: 所以，sysytemd就是坑
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要考虑散热，电压……各种
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要知道，电阻是分压用的
<yunfan> 不是也可以降低电流？
<onlylove> 可以是可以
<yunfan> onlylove: 虽然我是文科的 好歹我初中不分科 也学过的
<onlylove> 不过，谁电阻大，谁分到的电压就大  yunfan
<jusss> a start job is runninf for ... card state
<jusss> systemd -udevvd timeout
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个要看串联还是并联吧 大佬
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为你肯定要串联，然后串联电路电流相等
<onlylove> yunfan: 并联的话……你那电阻就没用了
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为电流会在电阻小的那边
<nyfair> HK民逗在大英帝国网站上哭着求粑粑帮忙结果被英国人怒打脸
<yunfan> onlylove: 也对
<yunfan> nyfair: 那你高潮了没？
<onlylove> yunfan: 除非你弄个和继电器线圈一样大的电阻，可以分一半电流
<nyfair> yunfan: 我等下班
<jusss> nyfair: 这次你怎么不反说了
<yunfan> nyfair: 我还以为你会说 “高潮到了我会叫的”
<jusss> nyfair: 所以你真正意思支持hk
<yunfan> 这么经典的段子都不直接用
<onlylove> jusss: 找 happyaron给你修，谁追捧 systemd找谁去
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我想的是要降低电流 免得烧掉
<nyfair> jusss: 关我屁事，我只关心我祖宅什么时候拆了
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以要并联一个电阻一样的分流
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<yunfan> onlylove: 有个问题 那些画电路图的老强调不要交叉 真的可以完全不交叉么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，尽量避免
<yunfan> nyfair: 现在不也可以收钱？
<yunfan> onlylove: 那问个现实的问题 实际上工厂产的那些芯片上是否有交叉的呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 实在躲不开再说
<yunfan> 就我所知 芯片是蚀刻出来的 那这个怎么交叉
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看主板PCB啊，人是分层的
<onlylove> yunfan: 芯片那个我不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是TI那边上班的时候，貌似用自动布线用的多一点
<onlylove> yunfan: TI还好，你看AMD的东西，典型的自动布线搞出来的
<yunfan> 难道是交叉的部分 在刻好第一层以后 铺个绝缘层 然后再把交叉点蚀刻下?
<onlylove> 大概可能吧……
<onlylove> 这个真不知道
<onlylove> 反正如果是PCB，直接飞线
<yunfan> onlylove: 自动布线的话 那肯定要有个拓扑学原理支持吧 要不然你怎么肯定某个电路一定可以化成不交叉的?
<onlylove> yunfan: 有些是不可避免的
<yunfan> 我可是还记得七桥问题这种变态的东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且自动布线都是大规模的布线
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那种，手工布线就好
<jusss> happyaron: help
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是突然想起来就问问 我自己这个当然直接飞线了
<onlylove> yunfan: 记得七桥，那应该知道八皇后
<yunfan> onlylove: 八皇后当然知道 不过八皇后没啥意思
<Maya1> nyfair: 为咩要拆祖宅！！
<yunfan> 而且虽然我知道八皇后怎么解 但是实际上我没有写过代码真的打印他的结果一次
<onlylove> yunfan: 设计的原则是尽量不要交叉，并不是说，交叉是不允许的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的问题不就是 如果是芯片 可以交叉 但是他是蚀刻的 如何交叉嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 你问intel咯
<jusss> happyaron: 启动系统在初始化时出现大量的 a start job is running for card state ... systemd-udevd timeout killing ....
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • MySQL监控性能的一些方法总结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466488 首先， Oracle中的逻辑读对应物理读的概念，是在利用数据缓存区的技术上，对数据访问次数的计数分类。 　　---物理读，真正有IO;逻辑读，是从缓存区读到数据，可以考察缓存区的命中率，但只是某个
<yunfan> nyfair: 建议成立魔都地区待拆房交易市场  反正大家都预期他会拆 是有价值的 就可以拿出来交易所有权 跟股票一样的
<onlylove> Maya1: 拆迁，nyfair是拆二代包租婆
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 钱钱钱
<onlylove> Maya1: 赶紧求包养，我记得她对妹子有兴趣
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: "16:39 < Maya1> nyfair: 为咩要拆祖宅！"
<yunfan> 把待拆房证券化  嘿嘿
 * ryt_ 晕倒
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后政府突然不拆了
<ryt_> ls
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个叫退市
<Maya1> 房子多少年了啊
<Maya1> 拆了多可惜  老房子多有感觉～
<nyfair> 新天地古宅
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕你收不收
<onlylove> Maya1: 你看着有感觉，住里面的人没感觉，巴不得马上换新
<O0XX> Maya1: 妹子？
<jusss> starting journal service
<Maya1> onlylove: lol
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 把我卖了也买不了新天地的一个厕所
<yunfan> Maya1: 你喜欢老房子 我有个徽派祖屋 卖给你可好？ 旁边就是祠堂
<Maya1> O0XX: 大叔？ 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我老乡啊 你又忘了 还是装新人呢你?
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 他是hamo
<nyfair> 2000w软妹币我就卖
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 尼玛，又拆穿我
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<yunfan> onlylove: 美国的次贷不就是这么来的嘛 你把人家贷款打包成金融衍生品来卖 结果人家突然还不起来了
<jusss> nyfair: 包养
<O0XX> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<Maya1> yunfan: 买不起。。。
<nyfair> 去年我同时小南门意见拆了1300w，我新天地卖2000w不黑啊
<yunfan> Maya1: 半卖半送好了 反正放那里也是要倒的 不如卖给你
<Maya1> O0XX: 我说呢= =
<nyfair> 同事
<Maya1> yunfan: 干脆不如送给我 咩哈哈哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕！你邹凯
<yunfan> Maya1: 你要是真想要 10w卖给你好了  我那房子真的没有人去住 倒了只能给亲戚做菜园  还不如卖给你们这些喜欢老房子的人
<Maya1> yunfan: 在哪儿。。。
<yunfan> Maya1: 不过如果真的倒了 夹墙里的金片 金条我们要对半分
<Maya1> >_<
<yunfan> Maya1: 黄山市呗  都说了是徽派
<Maya1> yunfan: 那太远了..
<yunfan> Maya1: 以前我们隔壁村有个房子倒了 夹墙里有不少金片 我隔壁家还检了点
<Maya1> yunfan: 我来自山东威海..>_<
<jiero>   eexpss  衣服到了，温暖了，幸福了呀
<yunfan> 后来交给政府 政府奖励了几百块 买了个自行车  额
<Maya1> 。。。。。
<Maya1> 这不是自己家的财产吗
<Maya1> 给政府干什么。。
<yunfan> 是别人的 不是他隔壁人自己的房子倒了
<jusss> onlylove: oh yeah，我用8个月前的自己做的内核启动起来了
<jiero> Maya1: 金子是不能买卖的吧
<yunfan> 隔壁村的某个老房子倒了
<Maya1> jiero: 啊 尊的吗
<yunfan> 隔壁户的小孩去那玩 然后检了几个
<Maya1> yunfan: 哇塞 这么好的事
<yunfan> Maya1: 你是威海的 为毛来帝都呢
<Maya1> yunfan: 这可真是名副其实的拾金不昧了。。。
<yunfan> 既然你可以去帝都 当然也可以来徽州嘛
<yunfan> 以前人笨而已 换了现在 谁上交啊
<Maya1> yunfan: 我没去帝都啊。。我结婚肯定回威海住的。。
<yunfan> 而且是自己家的祖屋 政府怎么也收不了
<yunfan> Maya1: 那你刚才那句话透露你不在威海 你既然是威海人 为何要住外面  你既然住外面 为何不能住徽州
<jiero> yunfan: 她还在上学蠢货
<Maya1> yunfan: 我现在上大学>_<
<Maya1> lol
<onlylove> Maya1: 你嫁过去好了，直接住那就好
<yunfan> Maya1: 上学跟买房不冲突
<Maya1> onlylove: 那我父母岁数大了呢～
<onlylove> Maya1: 接过去
<jiero> Maya1: 自己管理
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 快帮我找个毛妹
<yunfan> Maya1: 把父母也借过来住 我们这里的环境难道不如你们北方？
<yunfan> 真是开玩笑
<Maya1> 我才不要去别的地方～
<Maya1> lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要考虑的是，威海的气候
<yunfan> 但是你已经在别的地方了
<yunfan> 这个话透露出你是多么地自相矛盾
<yunfan> onlylove: 威海的气候有啥好的
<Maya1> 这个话也透露出你是多么的狂妄无知。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得以前帝都曾经有推销海景房的 不是在威海就是在青岛 几十万一套
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我也想要毛妹啊!
<yunfan> onlylove: 后来有买的人后悔说 海景是海景 不过咸水气很大 家里潮 而且盐分腐蚀性也大
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 什么是毛妹>_<
<onlylove> yunfan: 沿海的气候始终湿润，我在北京最头痛过冬天了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也头疼冬天 不过主要是那个静电和暖气
<yunfan> 静电搞得我一天到晚都紧张 怕电到
<onlylove> yunfan: 海景房是坑人的，真正威海人，不是渔民，谁在海边住
<yunfan> 暖气搞得我晚上睡不着 太热
<onlylove> yunfan: 北京冬天干燥
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我住海边
<onlylove> yunfan: 就这么点坏处
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不怕干
<Maya1> onlylove: 岂止是湿润。。  空气一年到头好得一比
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 不是所有的海边都潮湿的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你知道海景房啥概念不
<Maya1>  不是所有的海边都潮湿的
<yunfan> Maya1: 看来你不了解我们黄山啊 要论空气 你们绝对比不过我们
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 离海水280米算么?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 靠……你家那么近？别墅吧
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 单元楼
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你再说就暴露了
<yunfan> onlylove: 说明他祖上不是打渔的就是走水货的
<Maya1> 俺们世世辈辈住沿海也挺好的啊。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，不，其实海边地便宜
<onlylove> yunfan: 至于潮气的问题，要看风向
<yunfan> onlylove: 也看什么地吧 滩涂都给人家承包下来养殖了 好的细沙沙滩又开发了
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以就是剩下的咯
<Maya1> 唉。。为什么乃没住过海边都敢这么大放厥词。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 潮气总是有的 风向是有点影响 但是没有山的影响大
<Maya1> 我这土生土长的人都不敢说话了。。
<yunfan> 因为我住过海边几次
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 咱们还是来讨论一下什么是毛妹吧>_<
 * yunfan 想说就说 做个真我
<Maya1> 难道是毛爷爷的别称>_<
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 石岛本地人都住在不潮湿的海边, 潮湿的海景房是用来坑外地人的
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 谁说IT无美女？！网络惊现卖本西施 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466490 豆腐西施，奶茶妹妹，有机女神，突然发现美女们似乎都出自餐饮界，提起IT界就想到码农？错！谁说IT界无美女，小编这些天朋友圈被联想小新“新妹纸”评选活动刷屏了，从不断增长的投票数来看
<^k^>  ─> ，这群被戏称为“卖本西施”的新妹纸们，真是大受欢迎啊！ 不过呢，小编毕竟是个正人君子，关注点还 …
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 海湾的关系
<yunfan> 买个岛也不错
<yunfan> 就是没钱
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 斯拉夫民族的姑娘 -> 毛妹
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 咋地 有钱又漂亮啊
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 老候的id是啥？
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 漂亮+身材
<onlylove> Maya1: 毛妹，就是毛子姑娘，比方俄罗斯的
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: freeflying
<yunfan> 东欧好多没钱有漂亮的
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 叔叔, 他不约
<yunfan> 而且帮你搞定申根吧 这个 adam_magic_pack 最看重
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 不在线啊
<onlylove> 我貌似发现了啥
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 来来来
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 我把他微信发你
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 看到了
<Maya1> 约吗！！！
<BinLi> 原来在置顶啊
 * jiero 终于要离开深圳了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可发现这个 binli进来的动作跟 nyfair一样 都是先带ip进来一趟 然后认证以后再进来
<jiero> Maya1:  约啥？
<Maya1> jiero: 我说他们在约吗>_<
<onlylove> Maya1: 妹子约吗？
<eexpss> OpenPDroid is not compatible with ART for now nnnnd
<BinLi> yunfan: 什么认证？
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该是和 jiero一样吧，nyfair最近ip藏得不错
<jusss> ee
<yunfan> BinLi: 没什么 你继续 应该不影响你正常活动 只是暴露一次ip而已
<Maya1> onlylove: 约!
<onlylove> BinLi: 就是那个 identify
<yunfan> jiero: 那你要去哪里?
<jusss> eexpss: 这个art是cm的什么
<O0XX> Maya1: 约
<nyfair> 我ip早被yunfan记录在案了
<eexpss> jusss: ART是运行模式
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕要请我吃饭？
<yunfan> eexpss: 不试试那个slimrom?
<Maya1> freeflying: 大叔~
<nyfair> 妹子约吗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: BinLi 找你
<eexpss> cm多好
<yunfan> nyfair: 我哪里有记你ip 我只是得出你跟上海交大 和 opera中国有关系这个结论
<freeflying> Maya1: 妹纸又来撩拨这里的骚年了啊
<jusss> eexpss: 那除了允许陌生还有别的陌生？
<Maya1> 话说乃萌都聚过会吗
<freeflying> BinLi: 请我吃饭？ lol
<jiero> yunfan:  不知道呀。先去长沙，然后杭州吧，然后上海，然后回家
<Maya1> jiero: 你去深圳干啥呀
<BinLi> freeflying: 嗯，先回答问题先，之前给社区ubuntu的光盘都找谁要的，呵
<Maya1> freeflying: 撩拨...
<yunfan> jiero: 回家干吗
<freeflying> BinLi: Eleanor
<yunfan> ART不是runtime么
<yunfan> 怎么成模式了
<nyfair> 我好像年少无知的时候要过一张6.06光盘，然后从来没用过
<yunfan> ART 模式才是模式  意思是采用ART这个runtime来运行应用
<yunfan> 我也有刻过一张那个盘
<BinLi> freeflying: 之前不都是你给 Eleanor 么？
<nyfair> 前段时间重装系统拿出来看下。靠，读不出来，这什么破烂盘
<yunfan> 我刻了好多盘 tmd 连bsd 的都有 结果当时只有puppy 和ubuntu 能用
<freeflying> BinLi: 贵司人变动太大了，现在不知道找谁
<nyfair> BinLi: 你也是c记的？
<BinLi> freeflying: :D
<BinLi> nyfair: 嗯
<nyfair> 那suse的马甲是怎么回事？
<yunfan> BinLi: 为何你今天的ip只有两个记录呢
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 身在曹营
<yunfan> BinLi: 公司的ip不是固定的么
<jusss> onlylove: 这是第一次升级给滚死了
<jusss> 或许是内核的问题
<BinLi> nyfair: 之前在suse呗
<yunfan> IP地址: 116.213.191.74北京市 BGP多线
<BinLi> yunfan: ip倒不是很清楚
<yunfan> 居然是bgp多线
<yunfan> BinLi: 那好 让我来肉肉你
<BinLi> yunfan: 和 adam_magic_pack 是一个ip吧
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你成天人肉男人
<nyfair> suse这公司超级傻逼，我有个压片的项目在上面，用到了x264，他们发邮件要我删了，说什么有license问题。然后我把x264改了个名字叫fucksuse，就再也没人骚扰我了
<yunfan> 116.213.191.74(北京市 互联互通(安贞桥IDC机房))
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我人肉别人又不是为了约炮 我管他男人女人 只是技痒而已
<nyfair> yunfan: 牛牛
<palomino|working> ....
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你和OBS仇真大
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> O0XX: 换回来了，是不是先刷个不死uboot靠谱些？
<yunfan> nyfair: http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/OpenSuSE/repositories/home:/BinLi/ 这是他的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /Linux/OpenSuSE/repositories/home:/BinLi
<O0XX> gfrog: 这东西有么？
<onlylove> 我貌似刻过710和804的盘，现在还有个32的804DVD
<O0XX> gfrog: https://github.com/pepe2k/u-boot_mod
<O0XX> gfrog: 你看看这个能刷么？
<^k^> ⇪ t: pepe2k/u-boot_mod · GitHub
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 没办法啊，毕竟那破服务器压一部蓝光片差不多要2天多了，平时我都是把那个自动编译开关禁用的，要用的时候手工开，天天挂着肯定被盯上啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 我怕再坏了，jd该怀疑了……
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<BinLi> yunfan: 牛x
<O0XX> gfrog: 你这个跟703n应该是一个芯片吧？
<nyfair> 我自己的电脑12小时应该能压完，但是我干嘛要浪费自己玩游戏的时间
<jusss> nyfair: 我也想这么干，不过我是烧字幕
<yunfan> BinLi: 铃儿响叮当 嘿嘿
<gfrog> O0XX: 对头
<palomino|working> ... nyfair
<BinLi> yunfan: :D
<jusss> android外挂字幕太差了，硬解
<nyfair> jusss: 说实话，比水果好点
<palomino|working> mxplayer pro jusss
<O0XX> gfrog: Now, it supports also models from different manufacturers, devices with Atheros AR934x (like TP-Link TL-WDR3600, TL-WDR43x0, TL-WR841N/D v8, TL-WA830RE v2) and other (in the near future Qualcomm Atheros QCA955x) are under development.
 * adam_magic_pack 京东买了四个东西分成了四个订单..... 最小一单2.5元.............
<palomino|working> android上最好用的播放器
<O0XX> gfrog:这个？ TP-Link TL-MR13U v1
<O0XX> gfrog: 你是这个？
<jusss> palomino|working: 收费的吧
<yunfan> libin.charles BinLi
<palomino|working> 有免费版
<palomino|working> mxplayer
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你买第三方的吧
<nyfair> palomino|working: 我觉得vlc比mx好
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 京东自营的就一个单子的
<jusss> palomino|working: 硬解的也能挂外部字幕？
<gfrog> O0XX: yep
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 不是 全自营
<O0XX> gfrog: 支持
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我就买自营的
<nyfair> 而且没广告
<palomino|working> vlc在我设备上问题很多啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 刷刷刷！
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那为啥要拆
<gfrog> O0XX: 不过丫没有编译好的image
<palomino|working> 我买了pro也没广告.. nyfair
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 四种类别 四个仓库
<palomino|working> 能 jusss
<palomino|working> 支持srt ass ssa什么的 jusss
<nyfair> 以前有个国产的vplayer更好，后来不更新了不支持4.4
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 是不是要交运费
<jusss> nyfair: palomino|working 烧字幕用啥比较好？
<palomino|working> vplayer不怎么好使啊
<palomino|working> 啥叫烧字幕?_?
<nyfair> jusss: 别问我，我不用字幕
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 刚好满59块钱, 多几毛
<O0XX> gfrog: 鞭鞭鞭
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我是说，最小不是2.5么，那个不要运费么
<O0XX> gfrog: 错了，编编编
 * O0XX 我这破输入法啊
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 京东拆单, 不用我负责
<BinLi> yunfan: correct
<jusss> win lin皆可
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 暴露输入习惯
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> O0XX: 多麻烦
<gfrog> O0XX: http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-129356-1-1.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 上传一个TP-LINK TL-MR13U 刷不死UBOOT，含HTTP,NETCONSOLE等刷机功能 - OPENWRT专版 - 恩山WIFI论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<O0XX> gfrog: 如果有编好的也行
<nyfair> 话说都2014年底了，linux和mac上的cjk输入法发展的怎么样了？
<palomino|working> 刚才yundun1989的id神了。。带过渡色的绿
<jusss> palomino|working: 你确信播放半小时后字幕不延迟？
<O0XX> gfrog: 市面上所有的不死uboot都是这东西
<palomino|working> 不延迟 jusss
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个是所有的source
<palomino|working> 我经常用它看美剧看电影 jusss
<yunfan> BinLi: isone
<onlylove> win下面的firefox为啥不和linux下面一样好用
<gfrog> O0XX: 卧槽，这货的顺序竟然是先openwrt再uboot，奇葩
<O0XX> gfrog: 这个...因为官方固件不是访问不了bootloader么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 我找个老版本点的openwrt刷刷看，八成儿trunk版本太大了，flash里装不下
<onlylove> 我觉得当初离开loginsight测试是个错误
<BinLi> yunfan: ~~
<yunfan> BinLi: 额 你长相比我还老啊 大佬你不会是阿蛋远房表叔吧
<O0XX> gfrog: 你就去wiki上找专门给这个设备的版本
<O0XX> gfrog: 不要自己下
<O0XX> gfrog: 当心再退一次
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: ......
 * O0XX 昵称暴露...
 * adam_magic_pack 小心我玉石俱焚
<gfrog> O0XX: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-mr13u 丫说了trunk可以用，我就点击去下的trunk版本，结果完蛋了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你自己去看他的照片 http://libincharles.wordpress.com/page/2/
<^k^> ⇪ t: TP-Link TL-MR13U [OpenWrt Wiki]
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 铃儿响叮当 | BinLi(bili)'s blog | 第 2 页
<^k^> ⇪ ti: TP-Link TL-MR13U [OpenWrt Wiki]
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 转头就看见真人, 看毛照片
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你不是去游泳了么 额
 * O0XX 毛照片？
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道咋回事
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 好久没游泳了, 等 BinLi 申请公司福利游泳券呢
<BinLi> yunfan: 就是就是
<yunfan> 这家伙都有小孩了 诶
<O0XX> gfrog: 刷刷刷
<yunfan> 而且是fusion team member
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 他热衷于告诉每一个人网络隐私不安全, 淡定
<yunfan> BinLi: 看来你手头有一些apu吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: bin哥好文艺
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 你就是个鬼....
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你凭良心说 我难道不是在帮别人？
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 全英文blog, 给跪
<yunfan> 他的相册太公开了 老婆小孩都看得到 这样实在不好
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 这张接近真容 https://www.flickr.com/photos/23863440@N05/7369109130
<^k^> ⇪ t: GNOME.Asia 2012 Day 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你别闹了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 真不好
<nyfair> 假洋鬼子
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 虽然 yunfan有些事过激，但是出发点还是好的
<BinLi> yunfan: Orz...
<onlylove> 不爬墙就不能看，你们这明显不带我玩系列
<BinLi> yunfan: 多数人都不翻墙的
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是你懂我
 * adam_magic_pack 好在我直接面基 yunfan, 了却他人肉的想法
<gebjgd> 不要辜負這個時代的假洋鬼子
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 白胖萌
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们这些人就是花拉子摸国王 以为把信使杀掉 坏消息就没了
<gebjgd> 假洋鬼子是天朝發展的必要條件
<adam_magic_pack> 赵本山老友侯英武表示，“本山尤其爱国，对国际形势，像钓鱼岛问题都很关切。‘非要说国家需要我，让我拿钱都拿’，这他都表过态的。要是国家需要他的资产，都可以拿。要是跟日本打起来了，别说捐他的飞机，他可以买几架飞机再捐。“
<adam_magic_pack> 赵本山真得吓尿了
<onlylove> 玉刚姐出家了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 其实你有所不知 面基前我就人肉过你了 要不然我不会去的
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<jusss> onlylove: 换了个自己的内核进去然后又更新一次发现能进了
 * O0XX 话说想知道自己有没有被人肉过？
<yunfan> 所以我去线下面基的人 我基本都之前要求或者自己找到过他们的头像之类的照片
<palomino|working> .... yunfan
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得我们之前吃饭前 我有要求你发个脸的照片给我看过吧
<jiero> O0XX:  我人肉失败了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 没办法 安全第一
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你怎么和我一个德行
<palomino|working> 万一他发张真人照片怎么办
<jiero> palomino|working: 识别失败呀
<palomino|working> -_-
<jiero> palomino|working: 我收集过至少30个人了吧。
<palomino|working> 你们俩...
<jiero> palomino|working: 你的照片还没给我
<gfrog> O0XX: 你用过taobao那个升级flash和memory的嘛？
<onlylove> yunfan: 忘了
<gfrog> O0XX: 靠谱？
<O0XX> gfrog: 上次我发的那个？
<palomino|working> 还好我低调，基本没有zp
<yunfan> O0XX: 目前没人肉过你
<gfrog> O0XX: yep
<jiero> palomino|working:  zp 是什么
<yunfan> 不过我准备弄个社会化的人肉辅助工具网站
<gfrog> O0XX: 再砖了就得找人修了
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。赶紧照呀
<yunfan> 让大家的人肉中间结果可以共享
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实问题是，他们不玩游戏，不知道当年魔兽铜须事件的影响
<adam_magic_pack> 阿德巴约表示，自己的母亲对自己实施了一种叫“juju”的非洲传统巫术诅咒  cc gfrog
<O0XX> gfrog: 用过，靠谱，那人在大唐就是设计电路的
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有虐猫女
<O0XX> gfrog: 用公司设备赚外快
<yunfan> onlylove: 铜须门跟这个有啥关系 主要还是小心点好
<onlylove> yunfan: 铜须就是被人肉的啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 最后两边都没法过了
<O0XX> gfrog: 他会给你装一个刷了不死uboot的flash
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: http://www.juju.com.au/
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Menstrual Cup | Feminine Hygiene | Environmentally Friendly - JuJu
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<yunfan> BinLi: 我突然发现你的长相跟我公司现在的leader非常像  以后不能得罪
<yunfan> onlylove: 我还以为你说我线下面基那个习惯呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 过几天 等我学会了d3 那个网站就可以推出了
<yunfan> 不过现在的大问题是  如何匿名购买域名和空间
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这个会被各种围追堵截吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以要匿名啊
<yunfan> 或者搞个p2p网络维持这个服务
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141201/42610656_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 江苏查获300吨疯牛病疫区牛肉 已销往江苏周边数省|铜粉|民警_凤凰资讯
<onlylove> yunfan: 你自己看丝绸之路
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正用tor隐藏是不靠谱了
<yunfan> onlylove: tor是靠不住 要想点别的方法
<yunfan> onlylove: 比如我刚才说的 弄个p2p网络来存储这个数据
<yunfan> onlylove: 这样就很难搜到我了
<BinLi> yunfan: :D
<yunfan> 因为我每次只发布更新 而且我可以弄多个伪造id去提交
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 来关窗
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 准备下班
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 关了再下
<yunfan> O0XX: 原来你就是蛤魔 干嘛换名字
<O0XX> yunfan:啥？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你显示器放的我够不着
<adam_magic_pack> 蛤魔 哈哈哈哈哈
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 努力够
<yunfan> O0XX: 居然也是bgp机房
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实有许多迷惑人肉的方法 不过我不想说
 * adam_magic_pack 晚上不吃的节奏
<Maya1> `冻得都不想做饭了..
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是你的server咋保护
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 赶紧申请i白金试试
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 你不在学校?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你申了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没呢还
<jiero>  adam_magic_pack  i白金似乎3.5万很正常
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我办了张民生南航白金
 * jiero 的太少太少
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我招商五万, i白金一般会还高些
<onlylove> Maya1: 学校不准做饭吧
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我招行6000
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 在学校外面的小区><
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啧啧, 不过我很少做南航
<yunfan> onlylove: serverless
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 你这是出去同居了啊
<jiero> Maya1: 同居赚到房租了吗？
<jiero> lol
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 嘘 嘘~
<jiero> Maya1: ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: skyteam赛高
 * adam_magic_pack 摇头
<yunfan> onlylove: 每个人都有自己本地的一份数据 只不过当他们想的时候 可以跟别人交换数据
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 当当叔叔
<onlylove> yunfan: 比特币？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这数据结构非常简单 就是  (A -> B with prove)
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是比特币那种 很分散的
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: \r \n \t 空格之类的不可见字符统称什么来着
<yunfan> nyfair: \s+?
<gfrog> O0XX: 艹，老外总喜欢玩儿黑科技 https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=45680
<nyfair> yunfan: 牛牛，不知道么
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不可见字符
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 英文怎么说来着？
<^k^> ⇪ t: TP-Link TL-MR13U (SOLAR)-small router with built-in 10,400 mAh battery (Page 1) — General Discussion — OpenWrt
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 精辟 果然是高手啊  大音希声 大巧不工
<gfrog> O0XX: 原来有人换了好几次了，哈哈 http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-150662-1-1.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 新人求教 tl mr13u 刷机 - OPENWRT专版 - 恩山WIFI论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<yunfan> unprintable characters?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 母鸡...
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  邮局寄送东西是不是便宜？
<yunfan> O0XX: 终于逮到你的id了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: gang了他
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我大概想寄送6~7公斤东西是不是邮局便宜多了？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 母鸡
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 啥？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 布吉岛
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 算了 他能想到o0xx这种id 就是开窍的第一步
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我把洗发水和书寄回家
<yunfan> jiero: 走物流
<jiero> yunfan: 物流6~7公斤贼贵吧。
<O0XX> gfrog: 刷刷刷吧...
<jiero> yunfan: 2000公里的话。
<O0XX> gfrog: JD免费退
<yunfan> jiero: 你算算快递 更贵的 我之前从帝都回家 算过
<jiero> yunfan:  据说邮局是 3元起价 2元每公斤。
<yunfan> jiero: 建议你确认后再算 邮局不是这个价
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 当叔你还没下班啊～
<adam_magic_pack> Maya1: 被你震惊到忘了
<Maya1> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。我在山东时候寄送ems经济 6.5起价1公斤，再3.2/公斤。不是邮局的那种。
<jiero> yunfan: 这里最低都是10元起4元每公斤。
 * adam_magic_pack 寄过最便宜的EMS, 3块钱一公斤
<Maya1> 平邮吗。。
<yunfan> O0XX: pcduino 山地车
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 省内是1元/公斤呀
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 西安到四川
<jiero> Maya1: 对呀你知道吗
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 哦
<Maya1> jiero: 我就听说过这个名字。。还知道它很慢很慢。。
<yunfan> jiero: 总之你确认好价格再说  不要凭经验 n年前我买4个包子才1块钱呢 现在都3快了
<jiero> Maya1: 慢就慢吧，反正我路上也要10天左右
<O0XX> yunfan:啥？
<yunfan> O0XX: 没啥
<jiero> yunfan:  嗯。是的。
<jiero> 在长沙2天杭州2天上海3天然后潍坊
<Maya1> 你去长沙杭州上海干啥啊
<jiero> Maya1: 刷经验
<jiero> Maya1: 人生经验
<yunfan> jiero: 专门去长沙 有点蹊跷
<Maya1> jiero: 好吧。。你去的地方不是挺多的吗。。
<jiero> yunfan: 因为那是我知道的路径中比较容易的，我不想去福建见亲戚
<jiero> yunfan: 福建是老家，祖坟在武夷山上。
<yunfan> jiero: 坐火车过去就是了
<jiero> yunfan: 噢。难道我更应去福建而不是长沙？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> yunfan: 只是为了去见见 ee 吧~
<_ryt> ls
<onlylove> 下班，估计今天迟到一分钟……
<Asura> hello
<Asura> exit
<^k^> Asura:点点点.  18:30
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  18:37
<jzp113> 软件工程考完了。老师水死了
<jzp113> 催着交卷
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 购买的vpn为什么更换服务器就无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466492 购买的vpn，支持cisco anyconnect兼容的vpn（openconnect）,突然想换服务器，换了个同样支持这个协议的服务器，可以登录，但是无法翻墙，换回来原来的服务器就可以翻墙，这是为什么
<^k^>  ─> ，是同一家服务商，同一个帐号，安卓系统平板电脑也是这样的问题。不知道原因，有人知道吗？我的系统 …
<newleaves> goagent  好像失效了
<newleaves> 怎么办呢？
<newleaves> 谁有物美价廉的方法吗？
<cherrot> newleaves: 我的经常返回403  也没时间看到底是为啥
<cherrot> newleaves: vps吧
<jzp113> lantern
<jzp113> 这个是个好东西
<newleaves> 我试试
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于wn821n v4 USB无线网卡断线的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466494 由于以前都是在笔记本上安装的ubuntu或是其它发行版，对于笔记本上的无线网卡似乎支持的都挺不错的，用起来很稳定，也就是最近想起来在台式机上安装linux时才遇到了网络连接不稳
<^k^>  ─> 定并自动掉线无法连接的问题，本人所使用的是TL WN821n 300M USB无线网卡，唯一能较为正常使用的系统是Fedo …
<newleaves> exit
<newleaves> exit
<imtxc_cloud> 恩
<imtxc_cloud> 下班下班
<WL_mutou> 晚上好，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • parted 小问题求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466495 在vbox里折腾 arch 安装过程受阻 ... 一个小小小小的问题... 如题: 想在虚拟机中使用 BIOS/GPT/GRUB 方案配置系统. On a BIOS/GPT configuration a BIOS boot partition is required. GRUB embeds its core.img into this partition. Create a mebibyte p
<^k^>  ─> artition {+1MiB with gdisk) on the disk with no file system and type ef02 (or bios_grub in parted). wiki说要在磁盘前面创建一个bios …
<imtxc_cloud> 色大象呢
<GGBOY> akong
<GGBOY> ^k^
<^k^> GGBOY,
<GGBOY> alvin_rxg
<GGBOY> ^k^
<GGBOY> !joke
<^k^> GGBOY,
<jiero> roylez:  roule
<jiero> freeflying:  我很累的想睡觉
<iorikyox> 大家好，我又来了
<iorikyox> 请问，有些访问网页的技术问题，能公开提问么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 哪一位能给偶一个 global menu for gnome 3.X的源码包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466496 翻半天都翻不上code.google.com，谢谢啊！ to mjxian AT gmail DOT com 统计信息: 发表于 由 mjxian — 2014-12-02 20:54
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 修改Grub参数， kernel map http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466497 我需要在修改grub来修改内核RAM寻址空间，需要把memmap=60G$0x100000000添加在grub配置中，求大神指导应该怎么把此选项将入grub中哦并生效。 这句命令的意思是"hey kernel, just ignore (mask off as reserved) 60G of memory above 0x1
<^k^>  ─> 00000000..." 万分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 kelyen — 2014-12-02 21:29
<jzp113> 大家大学都是谭浩强的教程吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • sorry,ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466498 How can I do? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhm2046 — 2014-12-02 21:43
<shamoon> hi
<^k^> shamoon:点点点.  22:02
<shamoon> 嗨
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> happyaron: 刚才尝试用systemctl halt关机，然后死机了，出现reboot：system halt 5分钟这个画面没动，最后强行按电源键关了，真糗
<hoxily> jusss: halt本来就不是关掉电源的吧？
<jusss> hoxily: 是吧，man halt，缺省-p ，poweroff
<jusss> hoxily: 停止系统并关闭电源
<jusss> hoxily: 我其实好奇为啥linux关机有3个指令 shutdown halt poweroff
<CyrusYzGTt> ring0 ring1 ring2 ring3....
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemctl.html#halt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: systemctl
<jusss> hoxily: halt(8) - Linux manual page
<jusss> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/halt.8.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: halt(8) - Linux manual page
<jusss> hoxily: 错了，是4个关机，还有init 0
<jusss> hoxily: 所以systemd halt不关机？
<hoxily> jusss: 应该是
<hoxily> jusss: 你可以用 systemctl poweroff
<CyrusYzGTt> halt -p
<hoxily> jusss: bye
<jzp113> c++ 谭浩强怎么样
<albert> 怕你记不住
<albert> 谭浩强的书都是渣渣
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-03
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox不能浏览不信任网站,还有网页内容不能完全显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466502 我firefox不能浏览"不信任网站" 也不能添加例外,怎么回事啊? 如何解决? 另外,还有有些论坛网页不能完全显示所有网页元素,譬如一些网页上的按钮什么的 请问怎么回事? 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2014-12-03 0:16
<jiero>  突然不想去江浙沪了。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼。疼疼。
<tenzu> ？？
<jiero> tenzu: 我现在心情好糟糕 - 飞机票没早定，现在都飞了~
<jiero> tenzu: 导致不想去上海混水了。
<tenzu> jiero: 现在订机票不就完了
<tenzu> jiero: 晚点走而已
<gfxmode> 键盘里有好多小强。。。。。。。
<jiero> tenzu:  我最好在14号前回到家。
<tenzu> jiero: 少玩几天不就行了，或者少去一个地方
<jiero> tenzu:  我没定去上海的方式呢。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 本来打算是先决定最后一程，之间的再计算
<chinglish> 我想重写 windows 的 mbr, 能用 grub4dos 引导逻辑分区的 ubuntu 么??
<chinglish> 不知道会不会找不到盘
<tenzu> jiero: 我觉得你还是先去了再安排行程
<kingbo> hi
<newleaves> mn
<newleaves> morning !
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:10
<kingbo> 今天发现vim毛病：当用sp上下分屏后用C-W +/-调整是正常的，而vsp左右分屏就坑爹了，它直接改变了最下命令输入窗的大小，用vertical res +/-n却正常得很....
<jiero> eexpss: 话说长沙早晨有什么好玩的呀？
<jiero> eexpss: 我4:20到有什么好玩的？
<tenzu> jiero: 看妹朵
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 任何有可能出错的事将会出错--墨菲定理 
<jiero> tenzu: 长沙妹妹胖胖的。。。
<eexpss> jiero: 早晨？你出去吃面吧。
<jiero> eexpss: 噢。然后我在想干啥呢。
<eexpss> 你也太早了
<eexpss> 呆多久呢
<jiero> eexpss: 去岳黎山刷刷经验
<jiero> eexpss:  我不知道呀。
<eexpss> 岳麓山
<jusss> eexpss: 带他去看成人版3d电影
<eexpss> 可以去去
<jiero> eexpss: 嗯 我错了
<eexpss> 中午找一个地方，吃饭
<eexpss> 晚上，你自己去酒吧泡妹子。
<jiero> eexpss: ？
<jiero> eexpss: 我泡妹子？
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 怎么留下的这个样呀
<eexpss> 你要去同志酒吧么
<eexpss> lol
<eexpss> 上午去解放路步行街逛逛，中午之前打电话。
<leanhorse> 请问，centos 单网卡如何设置双ip? 不是复制 scripts 下面的eth0文件。
<jiero> eexpss: 嗯嗯。我想我想
 * leanhorse linuxzfp
<leemeng0x61> ifconfig eth0:1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<leanhorse> 谢谢，那，如何在重启后还可以有效呢？
<iorikyox> 请教，onedrive.live.com正常网络环境下，是不是不能打开？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online. (@ live.com)
<iorikyox> 为何早上的时候，windows下顺利打开页面了呢？现在debian下，iceweasel打开页面是空白的
<leemeng0x61> leanhorse, 加载启动脚本里面吧
<leanhorse> /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<leanhorse> leemeng0x61, 请问，除了通过这个位置之外，还有其它办法吗？
<leemeng0x61> 在bashrc里面加一句吧
<leemeng0x61> 或者.xinitrc
<leanhorse> leemeng0x61, 我有一个服务器，让IDC的人改的双IP，但，都不是这些方法，很奇怪
<jusss> 写启动的东西太多了
<jusss> /etc/profiles /etc/rc.local /etc/rcX/xxx什么的
<leanhorse> 对，所以，不想写到启动脚本里
<onlylove> 做成服务咯
<jusss> 还有~/.profile ~/.bashrc blabla
<leanhorse> 做成服务？ /etc/init.d/... ?
<jusss> onlylove: 看看这个警告怎么解决 libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<onlylove> jusss: 搞sRGB profile咯，都和你说一直的不正确的文件了，你 换成correct不就完事
<onlylove> jusss: 不是你又去搞X了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 好像说是libpng版本的问题
<jusss> onlylove: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Libpng_errors
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Libpng errors - ArchWiki
<onlylove> jusss: 那就改版本
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 你有能力workround最好，反正我没那能力
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:51
<imtxc> 早，少年们
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42120
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42115
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 传国行版PS4将于12月11日宣布
<onlylove> 哦这，那篇文章被删除了么
<onlylove> 果然！
<jusss> onlylove: 成功的骗子，不必再说谎以求生，因为被骗的人，全成为他的拥护者，我再说什么也是枉然。--莎士比亚
<jusss> onlylove: 这是在说Jesus吗
<onlylove> jusss: 别乱讲
<jusss> onlylove: 除了他，没别人了呀
<jusss> onlylove: Jehovah又没有真的生活记录，不能说是骗子
 * ProBook4230s 困.
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  感觉越来越迷茫
<stardiviner> 有推荐在iPad Air上的代码软件么？对Ruby支持特别好的。用于看代码，和少量的写代码。
<ProBook4230s> jiero: 能比我迷茫?
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 其实困不是问题，不想上班还不得不上班干活才是问题
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 二代的迷茫你不懂
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  不着调。
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 哎, 是啊, 生活好艰难, 好想经济自由啊
<jiero> ...
 * jiero 觉得经济自由是不可能的
<jiero> stardiviner:  终于搞到了 iPad Air 了吗？
<ProBook4230s> jiero: 你已经经济自由了啊.
<jiero> ProBook4230s: 屁。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是阿。嘿嘿
<ProBook4230s> jiero: 我又不见你上班, 你又没饿死, 还不是经济自由了?
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  ...
<jiero>  ProBook4230s ... ... ... ... 不上班不饿死不代表自由
<stardiviner> 我靠，不上班还经济自由，这不是大神么？
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: 经济自由指的就是, 不上班, 并且不饿死.
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: 需要上班的, 都不叫经济自由.
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 下周一面试一个linux服务器端开发岗位……
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  ... .. . .. ...
<ProBook4230s> tryit: pm我jd?
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: soga。那真实悲惨的我们
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 没
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu kylin开机卡住硬盘不工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466504 U盘安装Ubuntu kylin，用easyBCD添加引导。费尽千辛万苦装上Ubuntu以为可以happy了。结果刚开机画面卡住了。我以为是暂时的。等了一会还是不行。发现硬盘灯已经不亮了。求大神指导该如何啊？？
<^k^>  ─> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 caisege — 2014-12-03 9:50
<jiero> ...
<onlylove> stardiviner: 赶紧膜拜 jiero
<jiero> ProBook4230s:  准备当沙发客
<gfxmode> 华为最近招人好厉害，什么人都要
<stardiviner> onlylove: 是的，jiero很自由阿
<tryit> gfxmode, ......
<onlylove> stardiviner: 他都快半年没上班了，还不在家，在外面到处浪
<onlylove> stardiviner: 所以说这是大神
<stardiviner> gfxmode: 什么人都要？我这样的啥技能都没有的要不？
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 没jd? 那你怎么投的...
<stardiviner> onlylove: 不在家？到处流浪？我靠，这行阿，我也想跟着混阿
<jiero> onlylove: 去你的。。。20天会消耗1500元的。
<gfxmode> stardiviner: 你投下简历，可以试下；我知道的，几乎都发Offer了
<stardiviner> jiero: 带我一个？
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner:不用上班, 每天吃喝玩乐, 还有钱花.  <-  经济自由 的真谛.
<stardiviner> gfxmode: 我是真的啥技能没有阿，做个客服啥的？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 毛，浪是浪，流浪是流浪
<jiero> stardiviner: 空耗钱，低保你也干？
<jiero> onlylove: 我是流浪，亲
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 搜索驱动岗位，一个一个投呗，其中有几个是服务器开发岗位，也顺便投了一下
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你注意我的用词，我可没说他是流浪，他在到处浪
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 对啊, 你把岗位介绍给我看看嘛
<gfxmode> 昨天看了下欧几里德算法，到今天还没想明白原理
<stardiviner> onlylove: sorry，这字幕滚动太快没注意看
<jiero> onlylove: 我哪里浪了？
<stardiviner> jiero: 啥是空耗钱？
<jiero> stardiviner: 就是不断花 -吃行
<jiero> stardiviner: 没有收入
<jiero> stardiviner: 没有输出
<stardiviner> jiero: 我现在也差不多阿，也就干一个类似服务员的工作，然后拿2000块钱左右的工资阿。然后玩电脑什么的
<jiero> stardiviner: 。
<jiero> stardiviner: 下午我就从深圳走了。
<stardiviner> jiero: 然后呢？
<stardiviner> jiero: 去深圳？干啥好呢？
<jiero> stardiviner: 然后，我就去找 ee 去。
<jiero> stardiviner:  你来深圳可以干嘛。我就不知道了，找老婆你可以
<stardiviner> jiero: 额。。。。ee不是和adam两个最有钱的大神么？
<jiero> stardiviner:  。。。
<onlylove> stardiviner: ee没钱
<onlylove> stardiviner: 准确点说，是没adam有钱
<onlylove> stardiviner: 他俩不是一个等级的
<onlylove> stardiviner: 别并列
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我记得好像ee是最牛的，在这个频道里
<onlylove> stardiviner: ee是神，当然牛
<stardiviner> adam有钱到啥程度？
<stardiviner> onlylove: 是哦
<onlylove> stardiviner: 神当然牛，但是神不一定有钱
<onlylove> stardiviner: adam有钱到，你说他有钱，他就踢你
<xeirrr> ......
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: adam啊, adam曾经自己出钱打通了从自己家到公司的地铁线路, 命名为adam专线.
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 我靠。。。。
<stardiviner> onlylove: 确实，我还记得之前有一次是这样的
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: adam 专线在哪里呢
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 乃的 ss 服务连不上鸟
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 入口就在adam家里啊.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂, 我的月底刚到期
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 怪不得，那你现在用啥捏
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 。。。。
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 等我给你个新的.
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 啥ss服务？
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 话说乃的vps上装的啥系统，centos 怎么样
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我在 我孙子市 有个vpn
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我在 我孙子市 有个vps
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我现在的, 是centos7
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: centos7好用!
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: ... 异党
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: centos7 x86_64?
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你只需要改个ip就行
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: msg
<jiero> cherrot:  穷游是怎么搞定的呀
<tryit> jiero, 个人魅力？ :-)
<jiero> tryit: 好吧，我网上搜女孩子和她们住在一起
 * jiero 只好这样了。
<tryit> jiero, 小心不给钱报警～
<jiero> tryit:  啥？当然是找主动提供位置的了
<tryit> jiero, 哈哈，也可能是坑呢
<jiero> tryit: 噢。
<jiero> tryit: 好吧。
<tryit> jiero, 如果有超乎一般的个人魅力，就另当别论啦～
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥centos就异党了，如果不考虑难用的yum,centos挺好的
<onlylove> imtxc: 对我来说，各个发行版之间的区别，大概就是包管理
<imtxc> onlylove: 为啥不考虑 yum
<onlylove> tryit: jiero有张千人斩的脸
<onlylove> imtxc: 实在玩不转yum
<imtxc> onlylove: 你这么说我要不考虑工资低， 我现在的工作挺好的
<kandu> yunfan: 今晚出发去你那边见识下官二代的生活。这几天你在家不？
<onlylove> kandu: 他应该没出门之前都在家吧……
<onlylove> imtxc: 一堆人和我说，yum好用，是我不会用，我确实不会用，但是那东西……
<tryit> onlylove, 习惯了就好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得我接触apt太早了，也太久了
<onlylove> tryit: 那东西真的太蛋疼了
<kandu> onlylove: 二代的生活丰富多彩会到处浪的呀，你看jiero
<onlylove> tryit: 解决依赖比apt差太多
<onlylove> tryit: linux最蛋疼的就是依赖
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 usbhub不能同时接鼠标和键盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466506 如题 usbhub接上鼠标键盘后 只有一个能反应 按了键盘后鼠标就动不了了.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 x565178035 — 2014-12-03 10:48
<tryit> onlylove, 你提交patch改进改进～ yum
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还是玩 ubuntu 去
<onlylove> tryit: 据说是rpm包本身的问题
<tryit> onlylove, 没详细了解过，虽然我十年前就使用过rpm
<onlylove> tryit: 反正装同样的软件，apt装好了直接能用，yum装好了基本不能用
<tryit> onlylove, ...
<jiero> kandu:  。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 在 vps 上面装个 ubuntu1204 x86_64 新系统用的内存比 centos 多好多啊
<jiero> kandu: 你也跟着干嘛呢。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 多少
<onlylove> imtxc: 我很久不用ubuntu了，我记得debian6装好xfce才200M
<kandu> jiero: yinw
<imtxc> onlylove: 也 200
<onlylove> imtxc: 200还是多说的，平时都是180
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那装X没，没装X少太多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然没装，vps 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那我就不知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说有卖 64M 内存的 vps， 不知道咋弄的
<kandu> jiero: 因为羡嫉妒恨啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去看看debian8用多少内存去
<onlylove> imtxc: 装了x的
<jiero> kandu:  。。。什么呀。。。
<jiero> kandu:  你也可以去本地的女孩哪里装旅行者呀。。。
<jiero> kandu: lol
 * jiero 刷刷 kandu 的极限
 * jiero 的电脑只能卖250元了。
<onlylove> imtxc: total487 use407 cache235
<onlylove> imtxc: 实际上连200都没，我还开了X
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然， 是openbox就是了
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该 cache 用的才是真正用掉的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: ubuntu不知道装了啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻，cache才不是真正用掉的
<onlylove> imtxc: used-cache才是用到的
<onlylove> imtxc: 别说你不知道怎么算
<imtxc> onlylove: 你妹，我又没有登录进去
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样你看到的应该是used
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们给我发的密码我没找到，从他们的页面看到的是这样
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然，我没用过vps，不知道具体情况
<onlylove> imtxc: 建议你进去看下
<imtxc> 貌似邮件被过滤掉了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过centos用内存少正常，但是不会少太多
<stardiviner> Emacs 里 company-mode 好还是 auto-complete 好？
<imtxc> onlylove: 终于找到了
<imtxc> onlylove: used 12
<lainme> imtxc: 不登入可以进solusvm面板里看，账户页面的通常没有减去cached
<imtxc> lainme: 恩，发现了
<onlylove> imtxc: used12!
<onlylove> imtxc: 那cache呢！
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，就 cache 啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 本来就一个 sshd 而已，别的服务没有装嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 我再说一遍，用掉的是used-cache，不是cache
<onlylove> lainme: 帮我教 imtxc数学
<imtxc> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1994878
<jusss> .
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<jusss> onlylove: convert转换png图片，这个convert在哪个包里？
<onlylove> jusss: apt-cache search
<jusss> onlylove: libpng 1.6以上都会出那个libpng警告
<lainme> onlylove: 我开了lighttpd跑php，再加sshd什么的也才72
<onlylove> jusss: 找不到就问 nyfair牛牛
<imtxc> onlylove: 有问题？
<jusss> onlylove: 搜出来一堆
<onlylove> imtxc: 明明是13
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才变了而已
<imtxc> onlylove: 马蛋
<onlylove> lainme: 诶？为啥不用nginx
<lainme> onlylove: 不会。懒得再学
<onlylove> lainme: 反正都是fastcgi
<onlylove> 看来我用X用的多了，已经不知道console下面到底用多少内存了……
<jusss> lainme: 转换png的convert在哪个包里
<lainme> jusss: imagemagic?
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: company-mode
<stardiviner> jusss: man ImageMagic
<jusss> stardiviner: 都装不上，怎么man
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 好像速度，性能，以及添加source等等是company好，但是使用性上还是auto-complete好，还有quick help，
<jusss> lainme: 搜imagemagic又搜出一堆包。。。
<jusss> 突然感觉这个包管理机制好搓
<stardiviner> jusss: ubuntu？
<jusss> stardiviner: debian
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: company易用性没问题.
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: quick help也有.
<stardiviner> jusss: 如果不是单独的一个imagemagic包，那可能作为perl的扩展出现，所以会是perl-之类的
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: quick help有个dirty方案，但是没有auto-complete的好。
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: 哦, 反正我是用不到, 我不写代码.
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 你不写代码？真的假的？
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 那你是干啥的？
<ProBook4230s> stardiviner: 养鱼的啊.
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 我不是一个程序员都写一点代码，很难想象在IRC里的人不会写代码
<stardiviner> ProBook4230s: 我靠。。。牛逼阿
<stardiviner> 吃饭去了，拿饭回来再聊
<ProBook4230s> 不写代码是好事啊
<lainme> jusss: https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/imagemagick 哪里有好多
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package imagemagick in wheezy
<jusss> lainme: 刚才搜的是imagemagic
<jusss> lainme: 少了个k
<jusss> onlylove: 又2b了，直接halt又没关机，擦擦
<jusss> 这个坑的systemd
<onlylove> jusss: poweroff会死么
<jusss> happyaron: systemd halt，然后怎么扮
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道halt字母少
<jusss> onlylove: 以前习惯halt了
<jusss> onlylove: 以前halt下就关机了
<onlylove> jusss: 有硬开关不，
<onlylove> jusss: 有就关掉，没有，没有拔电
<jusss> onlylove: 我想知道既然systemd有这个选项，那然后怎么办
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.86.RLnzXX&id=36726431172&ns=1&abbucket=6&_u=3um7j6m92a5#detail
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 正品PILOT百乐钢笔FP-50R 贵妃钢笔 速写钢笔 草图钢笔 万年笔-淘宝网 价格:43.00 - 64.00
<onlylove> jusss: tmd别问我，我肿么知道，谁挺systemd你找谁去
<onlylove> jusss: 我就会用poweroff
<jusss> ProBook4230s: systemd halt之后怎么办
<onlylove> 开始看case写代码……
<jusss> 既然systemd halt关不了机了，那还留着这个halt参数干啥
<onlylove> 本来halt就不包括关闭电源啊
<onlylove> 不过我觉得这是acpi的事情吧
<onlylove> jusss: halt本来就不关闭电源吧
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.65.q2a3BM&id=14136444625&ns=1&abbucket=6&_u=3um7j6m9aa3#detail
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 日本白金Platinum|高品质铝杆彩色PGB-1000精致钢笔|送上墨器带盒-淘宝网 价格:69.80
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 买钢笔做啥
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 送人.
<jiero> onlylove:  有钱
<jiero> onlylove: 有钱买钢笔
 * jiero 都没有钢笔
<onlylove> jiero: 有钱的话应该买凌美啊
<jiero> onlylove: 那是什么。
<onlylove> jiero: lamy
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。我查查到了 - - - - 也就是钢笔吗
<jiero> onlylove:  我只用过英雄
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.178.q2a3BM&id=41619542903&abbucket=6&_u=3um7j6m6599
<onlylove> jiero: 怕是你用过更奢侈的吧
<jiero> onlylove: 真的，我请求住在好几个女孩家看谁接受我
<roylezzzz> jiero: 渣，还没死呢？
<jiero> roylezzzz:  乐乐乐乐。我明天去见ee
<onlylove> roylezzzz: 竹席你咋了
<onlylove> roylezzzz: 为后面那么多zzz
<jiero> onlylove:  zzz 睡
<roylez> jiero: 记得看看ee的牙掉光没
<jiero> onlylove:  roylez  抱着美人睡觉呢
<jusss> onlylove: 关闭，halt缺省-p 就是poweroff
<jusss> onlylove: sys v init是这样的
<onlylove> jusss: 你在用systemd systemd！不是sysV
<jusss> roylez: blabla
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.Kp0s8T&id=38684270408&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=12
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 由佳包邮 特价 日本SAILOR 写乐糖果钢笔系列 奶牛3种色11-0114 包邮，吸墨器需要另外购买哦. 特价 日本SAILOR 写乐糖果钢笔系列 奶牛3种 颜色 价格: 元
 * slucx is here
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.303.Kp0s8T&id=42295482142&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 原装正品 Sailor/写乐 大型鱼雷经典款 2001透明示范21K金笔/钢笔-淘宝网 价格:999.00
<roylez> O0XX: 现在买钢笔是有多装哔...
<O0XX> roylez: 真心好用啊
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://tradearchive.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.53.nbH0H9&tradeID=394893049117806
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 交易快照
<onlylove> julianwa: 你上上下下作甚呢
<jiero> 真是的。
<jiero> 赶紧收拾包裹。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42124
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 文化部严打手机游戏动漫，百度腾讯360上榜
<onlylove> julianwa: 发错人了
<onlylove> jusss: 你上上下下作甚
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42125
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 霍金再次对人工智能发出警告
<imtxc> O0XX: ProBook4230s 为啥不 schneider base
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我扔了一个施耐德的钢笔了, 印象很不好.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 施耐德还造那东西？
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 当然了.
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 施耐德不就是做文具起家的嘛?
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 我对施耐德的认识总是局限于电气产品和镜头
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 昂.
<jusss> onlylove: freenode推荐irc.xxx太2了，经常超时掉线，最后还得我手工指定个
<gfrog> O0XX: 我决定去跟openwrt里做mr13u patch的家伙谈谈，现在不敢下手了
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 就跟很多人不知道, lg其实是做牙膏起家的一样.
<gfrog> onlylove: 施耐德？ 你竟然没想起电梯
<imtxc> onlylove: 这笔妥妥的，就是做工糙了些，跟便宜的拜亚耳机一样 cc ProBook4230s
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: lg有牙膏我知道
<jusss> onlylove: 待会就在配置文件里改成福尔摩斯，最喜欢福尔摩斯了，
<onlylove> jusss: 推荐服务器我这边没问题
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我刚给 O0XX 看我那根悲剧的施耐德, 跟同价位的白金没得比.
<onlylove> gfrog: 电气产品包括电梯吧？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 现在在纠结, 买白金还是买百乐
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 昂, 有牙膏当然大家都知道了
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 78G 好用到没朋友
<gfrog> onlylove: 不太懂，一般说电气不都是开关啊灯啊啥的么
<onlylove> gfrog: 额，是啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 送我妹子.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 一个月不写字拿出来照样一笔出水
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 78g上世纪七十年代的外观
<jusss> onlylove: 我这就不停掉
<onlylove> gfrog: 但是我说的是工业电气产品，接触器断路器啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 我都是直接连啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我的11块钱的白金, 一个月没用, 出水十分流畅.
<gfrog> onlylove: 开关不算断路器？
<onlylove> jusss: chat.freenode.net:6665啊
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 当然，前提是不能用碳素墨水
<onlylove> gfrog: 嗯，这个，算一种吧
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 恩, 百乐家的黑墨水, 很贵的
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是喜欢holmes
<onlylove> gfrog: 家用开关没有过流保护，一般都是指空气开关
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直都是6665因为电信封了6667，有时也6669
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 对啊，说起这个就肉疼，我买了一瓶，30多元，NND 拿回来打开一看，跟个矿泉水瓶子盖一样大点
<jusss> 不过erc开ssl经常掉，所以还是不开了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: lol~
<jusss> 或者说gnu的ssl for win的太差了
<onlylove> jusss: 我忘了咋回事了，我记得我指定的6667的，不知道为啥变6665了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: O0XX 说北碳好用, 但是买不到啊.
<onlylove> jusss: 反正6667连不上就是
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 碳素还是算了, 就用黑墨水好了.
<jusss> onlylove: 电信封了6667
<gfrog> onlylove: 施耐德电器和施耐德电梯是两家…… http://www.schneider-electric.cn/ http://www.schneider-elevator.com/
<onlylove> jusss: 这个6665好像是自动协调的还是咋的，忘了，我忘了当时怎么设置的
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【施耐德电气，全球能效管理专家】施耐德电气中国官方网站
<jusss> ProBook4230s: imtxc 土豪又在讨论钢笔呀
 * gfrog 不知道丫在德意志的总公司咋分的
<onlylove> gfrog: 还有这么一说……不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 不是协调的，是你配置文件写的
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 败家小能手
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: .
<onlylove> jusss: 我用的quassel配置网络啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.HxZigs&id=12408849727&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 日本 白金|PLATINUM INK-400钢笔用彩色染料墨水不堵笔快干蓝黑红 价格: 元
<jusss> gfrog: (+ 败家小能手 10086 10010)
<jusss> onlylove: 看quassel的配置文件，应该指定了端口6665
<onlylove> jusss: 默认应该是6667啊……
<onlylove> jusss: 懒得折腾了
<onlylove> jusss: 能用就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 下午vbox装win
 * gfrog DO的$50赠送额度用完了，关机换地方 cc imtxc 
<jusss> onlylove: 装win7好，还是win8
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: O0XX 球代购霓虹vps啊
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 你去注册一个就行了啊.
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我帮你提供一个女优的名字.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 木有30年单身日语经验……
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 主要是, 我现在也不知道丫每次扣费多少, 要绑定信用卡, 所以很难帮你代购.
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 第一次够500+日元, 后来突然每月扣美园.
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，win7激活方便，如果不是uefi机器
<jusss> gfrog: do给我发邮件说不能process credit card了，
<jusss> gfrog: 是不是扣不了费了
<jusss> onlylove: win7 win8那个省资源，因为要在vbox里装
<onlylove> jusss: 据说是8
<onlylove> jusss: 我没用过，不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 因为不想用chew-wga，所以再琢磨激活的事情
<jusss> onlylove: 那个三个月一激活的软件？
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 听起来好奇葩
<onlylove> jusss: 那个是企业版
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 是啊, google翻译一个吧
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 公司名发来我看看是不是C社的客户
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求救，Linux下共享Windows文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466507 我们公司都是双系统Windows和Linux，现在纠结的是在Linux下不能共享Windows文件夹，通过samba共享后访问出现无法挂载！但是在文件系统里面共享就很正常。这是为什么。怎么解决，求大神帮帮
<^k^>  ─> 忙！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhou514815147 — 2014-12-03 11:50
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: dti
<gfrog> jusss: 不太懂，没在DO真正交费过， 丫真是良心企业啊
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: http://dream.jp/vps/ 这个么？
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 好像还真是
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ VPSならDTI｜月額467円（税抜） メモリ1GB｜ServersMan@VPS
<yunfan> kandu: 都在家 我周末有个同学来 所以一直会在家到周末
<happyaron> jusss: shutdown = system halt + power off
<yunfan> kandu: 尼玛你要过来 3个小时就够了吧
<happyaron> jusss: 所以你执行 halt 之后电源没断是正确行为
<onlylove> happyaron: 来个短命令
<jusss> happyaron: systemd halt之后怎么办
<jusss> happyaron: 手动断电？
<onlylove> jusss: 废话
<jusss> onlylove: 这没意义呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我就和你说过，halt是halt
<onlylove> jusss: halt是停机
<happyaron> jusss: 手动断电
<jusss> onlylove: 但是以前halt是自带帮你poweroff的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你没用过定制版的ubutu吧 我记得只吃几十m 内存
<jusss> onlylove: 自带-p
<happyaron> onlylove: 正确关机方法是 shutdown -P now
<onlylove> happyaron: 常年poweroff路过
<yunfan> happyaron: 正确的办法是  ctrl+alt+sysrq+o
<freeflying> gfrog: 国航添次良积第三波又1w公里到手
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看我的办法多好
<gfrog> jusss: 那是acpi有了之后，你没用过apm电源吧，丫没发自动断电的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要开sysrq吧
<jusss> happyaron: 那systemd halt有什么意义，就是为了让用户去手动断电？
<happyaron> yunfan: 好赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<yunfan> onlylove: 默认就开的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这和直接断电有区别？
<yunfan> onlylove: 有 不用拔插头
<yunfan> onlylove: 其次感觉很妙 hong的一下就没了
<jusss> happyaron: 以后就再也没有init 0了吗
<imtxc> gfrog: 我也从 do 跑路了，那50也是昨天用完的
<happyaron> jusss: systemctl poweroff
<happyaron> jusss: init 0 本身就是错误用法
<gfrog> imtxc: 换哪家了？
<happyaron> jusss: 对systemd来说，runlevels已经不再有意义
<jusss> imtxc: 我也要用完了，昨天看还有2美元
<happyaron> jusss: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/presentations/20141116/systemd_intro_v2.pdf
<imtxc> gfrog: 我现在在测试一家 openvz 的，叫个 搬瓦工，一年 9.99
<happyaron> 供参考
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PeopleUbuntuCom - Ubuntu Wiki
<if_e1se> :dialog      downloads
<imtxc> https://bandwagonhost.com/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Mass VPS hosting on Enterprise equipment - Bandwagon Host
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 这vps用的啥虚拟化？ 跑个sudo virt-what看看？
<yunfan> kandu: 忘了跟你说  先给我发一张你的头像或者照片 要不然我不会跟你出去面基的
<gfrog> imtxc: openvz是渣渣，超售严重速度慢
<imtxc> 对啊，但是挡不住便宜来这
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 在哪个包里?
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我centos7
<imtxc> 还有 64M 的最便宜的练手
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 应该就叫virt-what
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 帽帽出品的
<imtxc> stream.jp 家的也是 openvz 的吧？ ProBook4230s O0XX ?
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 没看到.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我没用过.
<gfrog> imtxc: 艹，1年1刀不到，也是够便宜。
<imtxc> dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不知道怎么看啊.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: centos竟然不提供嘛？ http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=virt-what
<^k^> ⇪ t: RPM resource virt-what
<yunfan> imtxc: 流量多少
<yunfan> imtxc: 多买几个作为agent
<imtxc> yunfan: http://www.zhujiceping.com/7991.html
<O0XX> imtxc: 如何看呢？
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 全面补货(5.25):bandwagonhost-128M至4g内存VPS-低至$3.99/年 | 国外主机测评
<imtxc> O0XX: 反正我这边 openvz 的没法用 racoon
<O0XX> imtxc: dream.jp真心赞
<O0XX> imtxc: 价格便宜量又足
<freeflying> gfrog: 今年到现在都换了6张机票了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: openvz
 * O0XX 该掀起一波赞了
<imtxc> O0XX: 日语不行，不会买
<freeflying> gfrog: 屌丝啊
 * gfrog 国航还有2w+，换张机票去哪呢……
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 好吧，pass了
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是3刀一年么
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 昂.
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，我刚说的是 9.99 嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 512 那个
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨天回来得航班上一共有金卡白金卡125人
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: https://www.vultr.com/
<yunfan> imtxc: 最便宜那个 一年4刀 100G流量有点少啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 是
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥飞机？ 737坐了一飞机金卡+？
<freeflying> gfrog: 747, 上海到北京
<freeflying> ProBook4230s: http://mall.jd.com/index-44829.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ KROCEUS科诺修思户外官方旗舰店 - 京东
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ SSD VPS Servers, Cloud Servers and Cloud Hosting by Vultr - VULTR.com
<yunfan> imtxc: 是一年100G还是一个月?
<freeflying> ProBook4230s: 知乎上有人发了贴说这家的东西性价比比较高
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: 啥东西? 没听说过啊
<freeflying> ProBook4230s: 专门代工的
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: 这价格比pata贵啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看你们这些人可以搞个什么值得买的网络了 p2p的
<imtxc_cloud> test
<kandu> yunfan: 火车要乘到明早呢
<O0XX> test
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: 哦, 下面的, 确实便宜.
<imtxc_cloud> yunfan: 暂时看起来不算太差
<kandu> yunfan: 本想早点来的。上海又遇到同学让吃晚饭
<kandu> yunfan: http://machinelife.org/o.jpg
<imtxc_cloud> 可能没有超卖太多
<O0XX> gfrog: openvz怎么了？
<gfrog> O0XX: 跑不了ipsec
<imtxc_cloud> 貌似用那个libipsec可以
<yunfan> kandu: 你真坑爹啊 火车要坐20个小时的 我上次做过
<O0XX> gfrog: ipsec? 你要配 ipsec vpn?
<yunfan> kandu: 还不如从杭州坐三个小时汽车就到了
<gfrog> O0XX: 我一直用ipsec啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 壕
<kandu> yunfan: 啊，汽车这么快..
<yunfan> kandu: 那行了 通过了  我最近大胡子 你不要惊奇
<gfrog> imtxc_cloud: 慢撒，还容易出问题
<kandu> yunfan: 幸好有你啊，不然又坑爹了
<gfrog> O0XX: 这算壕毛线
<gfrog> O0XX: happyaron 蓉蓉壕才是ipsec大神
<yunfan> kandu: 上海过来的话有班车 一个小时一班 大概要5个小时了 也是汽车
<imtxc_cloud> happyaron: 求送ipsec vpn 帐号
<O0XX> happyaron: 求送ipsec vpn 帐号
<yunfan> imtxc_cloud: 这种一年1-5美元的 以后可以帮我留意下 最好是可以用giftcard买的 我需要点agent
<imtxc_cloud> yunfan: Paypal妥妥的
<imtxc_cloud> yunfan: 就这家啊，买买买
<imtxc_cloud> 3.99 还要啥自行车
<yunfan> imtxc_cloud: 不要 我现在想了下 得有空兑点p2p货币 用信用卡支付太可怕了
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 原来钢笔 超耐磨 是靠 头上的铱
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 哦?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 对，金笔，铱金笔，头上都已铱金
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 剩下的金, 用来提供弹性?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 对，铱金笔后面是钢的
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 赞.
<happyaron> gfrog: 正在琢磨用*swan重搞，支持IKEv2
<happyaron> imtxc_cloud O0XX 这会儿给不了啊
<happyaron> imtxc_cloud O0XX 等我升级支持 IKEv2 再说
<imtxc_cloud> 渊博的黑毛
<imtxc_cloud> happyaron: 嗯嗯嗯
<O0XX> happyaron: onlyswan?
<O0XX> happyaron: 用 onlyswan重搞？
<jiero> freeflying: 壕，我取消了了坐飞机计划。我没钱不够坐飞机资格
<imtxc_cloud> 。。。。
<happyaron> O0XX: openswan/strongswan，还没想明白用哪个
<happyaron> O0XX: 现在是糙快猛的racoon
<gfrog> happyaron: 重搞onlyswan？
<O0XX> happyaron: 用onlyswan...
<happyaron> gfrog: 扯淡
<O0XX> happyaron: å¿«
<imtxc_cloud> 搞起来
<imtxc_cloud> 坐等账号
<happyaron> 急不得，TODO list 老长老长老长老长了
<happyaron> 我自己的windows现在还用pptp忍着呢
<imtxc_cloud> ProBook4230s: 来给你的vps上也搞起来VPN吧
<newleaves> 吃饭了  吃饭了 吃过了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc_cloud: 你要求太多了啊
<imtxc_cloud> happyaron: 每人催办一次，把优先级提高啊
 * O0XX 等我们的翻墙云搞好了...
 * O0XX 嘿嘿
<imtxc_cloud> ProBook4230s: lol
<happyaron> imtxc_cloud: 不可能啊，前面的都是涉及到饭碗的
<happyaron> O0XX: 那时候就找你要账号了
<imtxc_cloud> 求翻墙云账号
<yunfan> O0XX: 低调 小心水表部门
<imtxc> O0XX: ^^
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个曲径都有备案来这
<newleaves> 人家不会管你的~~
<imtxc> 来着
<yunfan> 其实干嘛要翻墙呢 为何不能在墙内弄个p2p网络
<yunfan> 这样更狠
<O0XX> yunfan: 国内的p2p又不能帮你翻墙
<gfrog> O0XX: 嘛叫翻墙云？
<O0XX> gfrog: 现在初步的设想是，墙外一堆服务器，然后你本地客户端随便连任
<O0XX> 何一个，会自动找到一个你最快的，然后连上去翻墙
<gfrog> O0XX: 这个早有很多家在做了啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 是么？求介绍
<gfrog> O0XX: cdo用那个vpn服务就是撒，丫还有自己的vpn协议
<O0XX> gfrog: cdo?
<yunfan> O0XX: 你翻墙不就是为了弄到被审查的内容嘛  你在国内搞个无中心的p2p网络 也可以达到这目的
<yunfan> 而且速度回更快
<onlylove> O0XX: 你刚知道铱金笔？
<O0XX> onlylove:昂
<gfrog> O0XX: yep
<onlylove> yunfan: 不不不，twitter这样的服务，即便没有被审查的内容，也会被干掉
 * gfrog 有个福利图，不知道该不该发……
<newleaves>  come on !  发
<yunfan> onlylove: 你为毛老喜欢用 不不不 这三字连缀 有时候我怀疑你就是腐女
<onlylove> yunfan: 我以后改还不行！
<yunfan> onlylove: 你干嘛要改 做个真我
 * gfrog 【智联招聘86万用户简历泄露 包含各种铭感信息】据乌云漏洞平台，有黑客发现智联招聘的后台的权限有严重的漏洞信息，黑客可轻松或缺网站八十六万用户简历（包含姓名，地址，身份证，户口等等各种信息）
<O0XX> gfrog: 我们还有压缩协议...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是喜欢挖掘信息 老毛病而已
 * O0XX 还好没有在智联上传个人信息...
<yunfan> 身份证和户口搞不到吧
<onlylove> 我在51就没填过身份证
<yunfan> 估计过一阵会流传出来 到时候又有个大数据库可以跟开放数据库合库了
<onlylove> yunfan: 是这样的，网站可能会让你填个身份证号码，实名啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 要是有数据库 记得发我一份
<onlylove> yunfan: 我当时考虑了半天，随便添了个号
<newleaves> 这些数据有什么用处》？
<onlylove> newleaves: 你不玩大数据，当然不知道有啥用
<newleaves> 反正，我那数据，没啥用处
<yunfan> newleaves: 那给我呗 我有用
<yunfan> onlylove: 上次看到个cb新闻说员工做了个假身份证冒充老板
<yunfan> 修改了手机号
<yunfan> 我在想 儿带身份证怎么造假
<onlylove> yunfan: 正反面照片
<newleaves> 把IC卡里的信息复制过来就行
<yunfan> newleaves: 你在上海?
<onlylove> yunfan: 身份证造假难，但是有的就要复印件
<yunfan> onlylove: 复印件就太简单了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是我记得移动是要原件刷一下的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这就是薄弱环节，或者漏洞
<onlylove> yunfan: 看什么样的场合
<onlylove> yunfan: 有的需要原件，有的地方没有设备
<yunfan> newleaves: 原来你是上交大的啊
 * O0XX 现在很多地方都需要原件了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我倒是想过解决方案
<newleaves> 就一张 NFC 卡，专业人士能干这个   这是法律责任了
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是找到身份证数据库里的照片 用图像算法比对 找出脸像的人
<yunfan> 尤其是跟你脸像的人
<yunfan> 然后你去复制别人的身份证信息 他刷出来的照片也跟你差不多 也就通过验证了
<yunfan> 可见 系统最薄弱的环节还是人啊 哈哈
<imtxc> O0XX: 冒充广发的那帮骗子现在丧心病狂了
<O0XX> imtxc: 骗回去
<O0XX> imtxc:http://news.qq.com/a/20141125/018205.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 骗子电话诈骗未果 反被大爷“哄骗”充200话费_新闻_腾讯网
<imtxc> O0XX: 主要是他们不尊重受害者
<imtxc> O0XX: 马蛋开始给我打电话不改号码，我批评了下
<O0XX> imtxc: 那就更应该骗回去啊，给他们点教训
<yunfan> O0XX: 我前天还接到个短信说他是房东 叫我这个月房租打到他爱人卡上
<yunfan> O0XX: 可是明明我才是房东
<imtxc> O0XX: 没想到啥好招
<yunfan> imtxc: 以后碰到这种情况 就骗他几个验证码
<imtxc> O0XX: 也不敢欺负太狠了，要不人天天烦我我也抗不住
<yunfan> imtxc: 用它号码注册账户 短信校验让他发回来 然后用那账户为非作歹
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 有openvpn啊.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 用不用?
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 不了，openvpn 太难用了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 给你生成个ovpn的文件, 你导入就行了啊
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 又得证书又得密钥
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不用啊, 你导入就行了啊. 一步.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 不用证书？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我不知道, 反正就是导入个文件. 一步搞定.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 来我瞅瞅？ txc.yang
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 恩.
 * imtxc 在 openwrt 上面多连几个 vpn 做负载均衡怎么样
<O0XX> imtxc: 有些严格的服务看你多个ip一个帐号，会封号的
<newleaves> 这里有哪些人把 vim  IDE化了？
<stardiviner> newleaves: 我当年翻遍vim plugins，终于配置到差不多满意的程度，你也应该自己去搜索，一个一个尝试
<stardiviner> 说句经典的，配置这种事情，岂是一朝一夕的事情？
<newleaves> 好吧...
<onlylove> 我擦，接了个12580的电话，我说我很忙，丫的说，你快挂吧，别浪费我的时间
<onlylove> 靠，她的时间不就是用来浪费的么
<onlylove> 竹席又睡着了
<onlylove> happyaron: 搜狗的拼音方案是哪个，新国标？
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，注音
 * nyfair 今天出了什么事了，怎么一堆sb说php是最好的语言？
<jzp113> 哎我一直想学会php。然后在来喷它 nyfair
<jusss> happyaron: shutdown -r now 重启也花了2分钟才重启
<jusss> happyaron: 每次启动还提示hwdb.bin不存在，有时还起不来
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<happyaron> jusss: 额也不知道咋办
<happyaron> jusss: 没遇到这问题
<jusss> happyaron: 现在有不用systemd的发型版没
<O0XX> jusss:  sudo udevadm hwdb --update
<slucx> slackware不用
<jusss> O0XX: 已经运行过这个了还是这样
<jusss> O0XX: 也在/etc/udev/hwdb.bin找到这个文件了
<O0XX> jusss: update initramfs
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu怎么安装cinnamon2.2桌面坏境求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466508 看了很多有关更新cinnamon的帖子，但是操作起来还有有很多问题，有谁能能有比较好友的方法或是资料都可以推荐给我，万分感谢～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 magee1208 — 2014-12-03 13:18
<jusss> O0XX: 重启了一次系统又起不来了，worker /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:1:/0:0:1:0/block/sr0 is taking a long time
<O0XX> jusss: sr设备？你有光驱？
<O0XX> jusss: 拔了这光驱
<jusss> O0XX: 有
<jusss> O0XX: 笔记本
<onlylove> jusss: gentoo应该可以选不用
<onlylove> jusss: 笔记本一样拆
<O0XX> jusss: bios里关了
<O0XX> jusss: 你这个光驱坏了
 * onlylove 等三点钟的破烂广播
<jusss> O0XX: 木有，别的内核启动就木报错，在win下还能用呢
<jusss> O0XX: 关掉又重启了起来了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]新装14.10和14.04，花屏！除了GRUB全花了。求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466509 viewtopic.php?f=48&t=466443 原问题在上面那个贴子里， 哪位大哥可以帮帮小弟，谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 UbuntuRootter — 2014-12-03 13:42
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们厂最近每天5点放一首千里之外
<jusss> onlylove: 我忘怎么更新initramfs了，是重新制作一个initramfs?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 现在VLC还能看ipv6电视直播吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466510 我怎么一个都打不开 PS：我机子支持ipv6，也开启了ipv6 统计信息: 发表于 由 第一獠牙 — 2014-12-03 13:47
<jusss> onlylove: vi只读文件强制保存
<jusss> onlylove: 忘了
<zer4tul> :w!
<jusss> 谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【subset子集和背包问题】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466511 希望大家喜欢 A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1343003 1203A.png B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1430384/ 1203B.png 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzU3NDE2NDg0.html 1203U.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 — 2014-12-03 13:56
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<O0XX> gfrog: 四万姐又放大招了
<yunfan> onlylove: 可有用巨磁阻效应做的三极管?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • thunderbird中文过滤未生效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466512 如题，我设置了主题过滤器，是中文的，不过实际收到邮件后都没有生效？？？ 其他的非中文过滤条件都能满足，这个不支持中文么？ 不知道有谁试过是可以的，有什么特殊的地方需要修
<^k^>  ─> 改么？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 and — 2014-12-03 14:20
<onlylove> julianwa: 我就没做过initramfs
<onlylove> julianwa: 不好意思 jusss那货又退了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个没研究过，不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 靠 还真有mram 卖了 飞思卡尔的 4Mbit 读写无限次的
<yunfan> onlylove: 感觉这个靠谱啊  那些物联网肯定要这个 不然flash芯片的 过几年要换一遍会死人
<onlylove> yunfan: 就知道硅和锗的晶体管，pnp和npn的
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥我觉得这个无限读写，是次数比较多而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道就ram可以这么玩，但是ram没记忆性啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 mram是掉电还保持的东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，我记得那种带记忆的ram出来了，
<onlylove> yunfan: 忘了啥时候的事情了
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是用巨磁阻效应的 我刚才在wiki扫到这个条目了
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该是最近一年左右吧，我记不清了，反正倒是知道有这么个东西
<yunfan> http://www.eepw.com.cn/article/265691.htm  onlylove 感觉usb3又要悲剧了 这个速度可以专门引个内存条线出去了
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 干掉闪存 下代MRAM首次展示：快7倍
<yunfan> 342MB/s
<yunfan> 挺恐怖的
<onlylove> microchip还需要动态代码生成？什么破广告
<onlylove> 就那么点flash，手写的代码够不够用都是问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 反正我觉得这东西在物联网里很有用
<yunfan> 我都帮他想好广告片创意了
<yunfan> 就是一个门禁卡 因为读写次数太多 最后读不出数据了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个倒是，物联网不需要太大容量的存储
<yunfan> 歹徒趁机进入
<onlylove> yunfan: 来电别的，这个太……
<yunfan> onlylove: 营销嘛 就是要恐吓
<onlylove> yunfan: 你适合去360
<yunfan> onlylove: lol 这是ibm发明的方法 你不常上wiki
<onlylove> yunfan: ibm离我太远，360近点
<yunfan> 　FUD，即 Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt，英文意思为惧、惑、疑。最早出自 Gene Amdahl 之口，Gene Amdahl 原为 IBM 工程师，之后离开 IBM 自行创立 Amdahl Corporation，成为 IBM 竞争对手，FUD 最早意指 IBM 销售人员对客户灌输关于 Amdahl
<yunfan> 和其他竞争公司产品的负面观念，也就是在顾客的头脑中注入疑惑与惧怕，然后，你说什么他们就可能信什么。
<yunfan> onlylove: 记住了 FUD
<onlylove> 　至于MRAM何时能够投入实用，目前还没有确切时间表，但是TDK估计说可能需要长达10年。
<onlylove> 有生之年能看到，不错
<yunfan> http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=4MBIT_ARCHIVED&fsrch=1&sr=1&pageNum=1    onlylove  freescale已经卖了
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Magnetoresistive Random Access Memory (MRAM)|Freescale
<yunfan> 估计尺寸不小 居然把他archive了
<yunfan> 有点象高通那个mirasol
<onlylove> yunfan: 512KB，做单片机么
<onlylove> 这个容量足以秒杀很多单片机了
<onlylove> 不过这东西确实不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 用来做固件保存
<onlylove> 还看到飞思的一个32位MCU的广告……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才说了嘛 flash芯片有读写次数限制 你总不能门禁系统用了三年就拆下来换个芯片吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是很多门禁都用了很多年了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 也没见人换
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者换的时候我不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 假如我要攻击你 我就不停的开关机 让你每次开机读入 开机读入
<yunfan> 不过好像读次数并不限制
<yunfan> 主要是写
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是写的
<yunfan> 那我就不停校验
<yunfan> 先设法搞到你的固件 了解你什么情况下会写
<onlylove> yunfan: 不停地增加删除数据
<yunfan> 然后大量发起会触发写的事件  最后你的芯片就挂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 挂了好像大家都进不去
<imtxc> O0XX: 图呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后只能给门磁停电
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后我们就冒充安保公司的来上门换芯片 里面有我们的后门 嘿嘿
<yunfan> onlylove: 这不是经典的抢银行前奏么
<onlylove> yunfan: 银行的设备都有指定供应商的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 安全系统的薄弱之处在于人
<onlylove> yunfan: 肯定在人啊，单问题是，设计安全的也是人
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个芯片 淘宝上有一个卖的 10块钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后人给人制造了麻烦，然后人觉得麻烦，就不用了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得这东西可以作为传家宝
<happyaron> O0XX: 4w姐是谁
<yunfan> 无限读写 那你就一直读出来 写进去好了
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 现在一个UEFI固件多大，8MB？
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 我记得BIOS一般1MB
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多单片机总的内存才几十k
<onlylove> 刚突然发现一个button的id居然是固定的，感激涕零啊
<onlylove> 丫丫的这几天光用模糊匹配找控件了
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<O0XX> imtxc:  happyaron http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6df127bfjw1emwgkzfifbj20gv0u0q4e.jpg
<O0XX> imtxc: happyaron NSFW
<onlylove> ^k^: 滚，(ノ｀Д)ノ我哪年刷屏了，你个lagbot
<onlylove> freeflying: kk那个傻BOT又给我加q，你们谁踹他一脚 cc alvin_rxg
<happyaron> O0XX: 额不知道是谁
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥k不给你+q
<onlylove> happyaron: 先帮我踹KK一脚，不爽它
<happyaron> onlylove: 没动力踹
<onlylove> happyaron: 你需要什么动力
<onlylove> happyaron: 需要kk给你+q还是+b
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者kk踢你一次
<happyaron> ...
 * happyaron 耐心地等书来
<yunfan> onlylove: 我曾经玩过kk 可能kk的主人把我加黑名单了
<O0XX> happyaron: http://www.zhihu.com/question/19585952
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 四万姐 (OnlySwan) 是谁？ - 知乎
<onlylove> swan……天鹅
<imtxc> onlylove: 真是老司机
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实我好奇四万的老公是做什么的
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛老司机， 你没听过 swan lake？
<yunfan> onlylove: 说起来我还真欣赏这种直白的女孩子 我最讨厌女孩子一边男女平等一边又享受特权之类的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不对，那个应该是芭蕾舞……应该是看过
<O0XX> yunfan: old driver
<happyaron> O0XX: O
<onlylove> yunfan: 傲娇？
<onlylove> yunfan: 男女平等，我是女生，我需要照顾？
<imtxc> 看着撸就行，点评有意义么
<O0XX> onlylove: 你是女生啊？
<onlylove> O0XX: 你才是
<onlylove> O0XX: 说吧，什么时候和adam结婚
<O0XX> imtxc: 赞实用主义
<yunfan> onlylove: 对 就是那种碰到权利的时候就男女平等 碰到义务时候就lady first逃跑
<O0XX> imtxc: 有撸堪撸直须撸，莫等阳痿撸不出。
<imtxc> O0XX: 嗯
<imtxc> O0XX: 那个龙的头像是你啊？
<imtxc> O0XX: 原来我的推上关注的人都关注这妹子了
<imtxc> 我也 fo 一下
<O0XX> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> O0XX: 推上那个一条蓝色龙的头像的不是你？
<O0XX> imtxc: 是我
<onlylove> O0XX: hper是啥意思
<O0XX> onlylove:hp的员工
<O0XX> onlylove: 跟googler一样
<Guest62319> 问下：rtl8192ee的无线网卡，现在ubuntu下稳定么？
<Guest62319> 说是3.16支持这网卡
<Guest62319> 我用livecd试了，连接不到1分钟就init mac failed
<onlylove> O0XX: 我说下面那些回答里面的
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 原来是直接把key写到配置文件里面了
<O0XX> onlylove: 哪？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 估计是.
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 开卡去了？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 昂, 真远
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 哈哈哈
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 据说昆仑饭店里就有
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ... 不是吧?!??!!?
<onlylove> O0XX: 就是刚才四万那帖子
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 你不早说!!!
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 那是atm吧!
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你能用不?
<onlylove> 今天那SB广播咋不放了
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 还没有试呐
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 好用的很
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: ios 需要客户端吧？
<imtxc> O0XX: 赞美老司机，相见恨晚
<onlylove> imtxc: 那SB广播放了两天，今天不放了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂.
<O0XX> imtxc: 杀？
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  15:08
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 那显然就没有 ipsec 方便啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 对, 但是我不会搭.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: racoon 的话一分钟嘛
<onlylove> 靠，KK的活人呢
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: openvz 可以?
<imtxc> 不过 openvz 不行
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: .
 * imtxc 等 happyaron 首壕dd
 * O0XX 等 happyaron 首壕dd
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42129
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国官员称中国互联网是开放的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42130
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软考虑用Acompli替代Outlook应用
<onlylove> outlook要更新换代了
<happyaron> ProBook4230s: openvz 有 tun 应该也成吧？
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://bj.people.com.cn/n/2014/1201/c364485-23067221.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 北大国际医院本周开诊--北京频道--人民网
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 我不懂啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 是可以
<imtxc> happyaron: gfrog 说那种不靠谱
<imtxc> O0XX: 不能刷医保吧这医院
<O0XX> imtxc: 必然可以啊...现在是北京最大的医院了
<O0XX> imtxc: 不知道在不在那19所里面
<imtxc> O0XX: 你觉得，。。。 社保系统会这么快同步进去么
<O0XX> imtxc: 不知道...我觉得应该是先同步好后开业的吧
<imtxc> O0XX: 马蛋，咱俩都没有看完 。。 虽然并非公立医院，但是北大国际医院在收费方面参照三甲医院的收费标准。按照北京市的相关规定，刚刚开业的医院没有医保资格，目前，北京大学国际医院正在申请医疗保险定点医疗机构的认定。
<O0XX> imtxc: 对，不是全公立
<O0XX> imtxc: 引入社会资本了
<imtxc> 难道说史各庄房租要涨？
<imtxc> 成了巨型医院周边了
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://www.arrail-dental.com/arrail-dental-jobs/xiufuyisheng.html
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 修复医生 - 瑞尔齿科 - 牙齿美容、种植、正畸、儿童牙科专家 咨询电话4008801900
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 要求真不高
<ProBook4230s> http://v2ex.com/t/151193#reply5  <-   看到这标志, 以为是1024
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 收留我招行政经理~~~ - V2EX
 * O0XX 话说为啥网站是.edu.cn?
<happyaron> imtxc: openvz 本来就不靠谱
<imtxc> happyaron: 还不是看着便宜
<O0XX> happyaron: 够用就行，要啥自行车
<imtxc> happyaron: 只用来做梯子的话，其实也够用吧 cc O0XX
<imtxc> 各位 UD 们， 1404 里面的 strongswan 现在有 kernel-libipsec 不
<imtxc> 还是得编译安装
<slucx> irocks的键盘有谁用过没？
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你貌似没回答我uefi多大呢
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 啥? 你啥时候问的?
<onlylove> 额……有段时间了
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 硬盘多大呢?
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 这个取决于你买的啥主板啊. 一般64k ~ 256k之间
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 比如, dell xps 8500就是128
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 有些fujitsu的服务器, 就是64
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 不是，为啥那些固件都8MB
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 哦, 我知道了, 你说的是整个uefi多大啊...
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 那个, 看vendor, 区别很大的吧?
<yunfan> onlylove: 书看完了 给作者捐了100
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 我记得主板flash就1M的
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 肯定不止吧
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: bios肯定是1MB大小
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: uefi就不知道了
<onlylove> win10技术预览靠谱不啊……
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: bios肯定1mb? 那我不知道了.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: bios我印象里面大的1M，小的512
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 之前刷过，所以有印象的，但是UEFI大小比BIOS大很多
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你每天刷UEFI不知道固件多大么
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 不看.
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 为啥要看大小...
<yunfan> onlylove: 单片机的又不是pc的
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 我知道, 工厂给我得, 一定不会超额.
<imtxc> happyaron: 话说只通过网卡名字区分kvm还是openvz靠谱么
<happyaron> imtxc: 不靠谱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教Linux下图形化管理磁盘工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466515 各位坛友，以前在windows下使用winhex能对磁盘直接进行磁盘扇区查看，现在在学习linux,不知道有没有类似的工具（ps:dd命令虽然能直接按扇区复制，但是无法进行查 看）。 先谢过了。 统计信息: 发
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 北京科技馆去过没？
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 oliverpep — 2014-12-03 15:40
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: !
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 这是去过还是没去过？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 当然去过!
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 不使用 systemd 初始化 的 Debian 分支 稱為 Devuan http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466516 1. Debian 8.0 將預設 使用 systemd 初始化 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Debian-8 ... 4998.shtml Debian 8.0 "Jessie" Beta 1 Officially Released, Systemd Now Available by Default 2. 主張 不使用 systemd 初始化 的 研發團隊 推出
<^k^>  ─> Debian 分支 稱為 Devuan http://news.softpedia.com/news/Fork-Deb ... 6178.shtml Fork Debian Project Announces the Systemd-less OS Devuan …
<onlylove> http://tech.163.com/14/1203/06/ACH7US3H000915BF.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 老外看中国：本土移动应用差异在哪？_网易科技
<nyfair> 这破烂服务器
<Chaos`Eternal> imtxc, 你用dmidecode
<happyaron> imtxc: 建行金卡额度是多少范围啊
<happyaron> BinLi: opensuse/member/BinLi
<imtxc> happyaron: 范围？ 不知道啊
<happyaron> 谁有linode，refer我以下
<happyaron> refer我一下
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 招行的全币种是不要年费是吧？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 昂.
<happyaron> O0XX: 不要
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 哪儿都刷不了, 还敢要年费? 找死
 * O0XX 赞，又多一张冷冻卡
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 啥？
<BinLi> happyaron: :D
<happyaron> 谁在用linode
<happyaron> 求refer
<imtxc> happyaron: 壕
<imtxc> 都能玩得起 linode
<imtxc> O0XX: 辣你付外币用啥卡
<O0XX> imtxc: 工行多币啊
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 比亚迪打电话要面试了……
<imtxc> 你居然有那高级卡
<O0XX> imtxc: 线下国内无脑汇添富，线上银联无脑i白金
<O0XX> imtxc: 出国就工行多币
<imtxc> 讨厌要年费的全币， 害我都不敢激活那张AE白金卡
<imtxc> O0XX: 不用的卡的年费咋弄
<happyaron> O0XX: 卡壕
<O0XX> imtxc: 我没有不用的卡啊
<imtxc> 好吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 不用的都是不要年费的
<O0XX> imtxc: 我就一张交行不用...
<imtxc> O0XX: 话说京东跟亚马逊都是5411，我才发现
<imtxc> O0XX: 交行直接免的吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 京东实际上是可变的
<O0XX> imtxc: 小额5411
<O0XX> imtxc: 大额就批发了
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 打开世纪坛医院, 然后发现人家只招计算机专业的.
<imtxc> O0XX: 我看看了最近买的京东都5411
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 你去，然后把你妹子招你去
<Chaos`Eternal> imtxc, 你不是说要看是kvm还是openvz
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 进去
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 昂.
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 啊，对啊，有啥好办法
<imtxc> 不过，网卡名字用 vennet 的不会是 kvm 吧？
<Chaos`Eternal> 你试试dmidecode
<imtxc> 好
<O0XX> imtxc: virt-what
<O0XX> imtxc: ProBook4230s刚教我的神器
<O0XX> imtxc: s/刚教/刚告诉
 * O0XX 这个怪怪的
<imtxc> Chaos`Eternal: 貌似 openvz 的用 dmidecode 啥也读不出来
<Chaos`Eternal> 应该的
<Chaos`Eternal> 还好没读出外面机器的信息
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<imtxc> ...
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 是 gfrog 告诉我, 然后我再告诉你的. 严格来说, 是 gfrog 教你的神器
<imtxc> 看看代码怎么弄的
<O0XX> imtxc: cpuid
<gfrog> imtxc: 主要就是检查那一坨cpu 寄存器
<gfrog> imtxc: 每家虚拟化技术各有特点
<O0XX> gfrog: 赞
<O0XX> gfrog: 四万姐看美
<O0XX> gfrog: 看没？
<imtxc> gfrog, O0XX , ProBook4230s 原来看 openvz 就看 /proc/vz 就得
<gfrog> O0XX: 看了，裤子都脱了才给看那个像素，太渣了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 赞.
<imtxc> 昨天那个妹子好啊
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 请假去科技馆玩
<imtxc> lvkaiwen 你们都不 fo 么
<imtxc> O0XX, gfrog , ProBook4230s
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 啥啊? 还不如在家睡大觉呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 那是谁
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不用twitter
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 据说新馆不错
<imtxc> gfrog: 推上搜下有惊喜
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 不如在家打dota
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 不会...
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个？ http://pbs.twimg.com/media/B35v_xNCcAAN8N6.png:large
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ image/png
<imtxc> gfrog: https://twitter.com/lvkaiwen
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ lvkaiwen (@lvkaiwen) | Twitter
<gfrog> O0XX: 卧槽，你也personal business
 * gfrog 都是有business的人儿啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 我 C-c C-v的
<imtxc> 膜拜 business hamo
<O0XX> imtxc:  我C-c C-v ProBook4230s 的啊
 * imtxc 膜拜 business ProBook4230s
<gfrog> O0XX: 莫掩饰
 * gfrog 话说今天最土壕的 adam8157 竟然没来，难道又游泳去了？
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得他说游泳卡到期了，不知道准备找谁蹭
<onlylove> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_remove_systemd_from_a_Debian_jessie/sid_installation
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to remove systemd from a Debian jessie/sid installation - Without Systemd
<onlylove> 看起来不难
 * O0XX 求 how to remove systemd from Arch?
<tryit> O0XX, ......
<tryit> O0XX, 我曾经在gentoo下从udev到systemd又切换回来
<antiunix_> 想学java，但我这边只有北大青鸟...怎么办？
<O0XX> antiunix_: 去去去
<antiunix_> ？
<imtxc> java && 青鸟？
<antiunix_> 青鸟能学吗？
<imtxc> 为什么木有按顺序问呐
<antiunix_> ？
<antiunix_> 请指点一二！
 * imtxc 不懂，帮顶，呼叫 java guru
<onlylove> antiunix_: 你都antiunix了为何不去学c#
<onlylove> antiunix_: 还有，中国有句话，叫师父领进门修行在个人
<antiunix_> 因为java 比C#简单
<antiunix_> 话说.net 完全开源了
<antiunix_> 青鸟 有学过的吗？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42132
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Stefan Grimm教授之死：伦敦帝国学院的发表和毁灭
<onlylove> antiunix_: 你确定java比c#简单？
<antiunix_> 按我理解
<antiunix_> 是的
<antiunix_> 有没有学过的..........
<O0XX> gfrog: ProBook4230s http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1emwlavtnxvj20az0bamy0.jpg
<onlylove> antiunix_: 我没学过青鸟，恰好两个都用过，我只能说，如果你会挖坑，两个都会让你死的很惨
<imtxc> O0XX: 良心企业啊
<kandu> antiunix_: 自学。不用花冤枉钱
<antiunix_> onlylove, 什么叫挖坑
<onlylove> kandu: 你喜欢宽屏还是普屏
<onlylove> antiunix_: 字面意思
<antiunix_> 哦
<Moonwalker> onlylove, 普通的呀。
<kandu> onlylove: 写东西喜欢宽，打 rts 喜欢 4:3
<antiunix_> 如何自学， antiunix表示没人教学不会
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: git log --pretty=format:"%h%x09%an%x09%ad%x09%s"
<onlylove> kandu: 不是，今天发现个问题，别人能跑的case我这边不能跑，因为我是宽屏显示器……
<ProBook4230s>  
<ProBook4230s>  
<onlylove> kandu: 然后我去找了个普屏，感觉好不习惯，特别是有代码的地方
<antiunix_> 肿么办？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: git log --pretty=format:"%h%x09%an%x09%ad%x09%s"
<onlylove> kandu: 不过有个好处就是，一屏显示的代码多了
<nyfair> antiunix_: 你需要4年前的archlinux，当时对初学者很友好的
<onlylove> nyfair: 人要学java
<antiunix_> 唉。。。。。。
<nyfair> 上windows啊
<antiunix_> 。。。。。。
<nyfair> java在windows上表现又不差
<nyfair> 看看隔壁那堆傻叉golang之流
 * O0XX ...
<nyfair> 还有啥nodejs
<O0XX> nyfair: 隔壁是哪？
<nyfair> golang nodejs在windows上就是屎
<onlylove> O0XX: 隔壁就是隔壁
<antiunix_> 学费12800
<antiunix_> 太贵了
<onlylove> O0XX: 比方说，#arch
<nyfair> antiunix_: 这点钱我建议升级电脑
<onlylove> antiunix_: 哦，那你别去了，那是坑钱的
<antiunix_> 好吧
<onlylove> antiunix_: 我记得java有个叫马士兵的，你看他的视频？
<antiunix_> 好的
<onlylove> antiunix_: 当然我不搞java，不确定马士兵到底讲的好不好
<antiunix_> 谢谢大家
<onlylove> antiunix_: 但是你度娘搜java，他总是在右边
<nyfair> 看《谭浩强谬误指南》
<antiunix_> 哇
<kandu> 看 <nyfair瞎喷集锦>, 到哪儿寻得饭吃 XD
<onlylove> 虽然我想学perl，但是度娘搜的时候总是没看到唐凤姐姐
<onlylove> 哦，不，那时候他还叫唐宗汉
<onlylove> 突然想起来，其实是有的……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 莫名其妙就卡死了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466517 有时候系统突然就卡死了，所有的按键和鼠标都没有响应，只能重启，什么原因，怎么解决？以前用的12.04，感觉14.04用起来总是更卡一些 统计信息: 发表于 由 lonsdale8734 — 2014-12-03 16:07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于arp命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466519 为什么我执行arp命令，会显示有两个IP地址和MAX地址,如下: ryt@ubuntu:~$ arp -n 地址 类型 硬件地址 标志 Mask 接口 192.168.4.251 ether 08:7a:4c:ca:69:c0 C wlan0 192.168.4.1 ether 00:1a:a9:15:92:ac C wlan0 一台电脑不是应该只有一个IP地址和
<^k^>  ─> 一个MAC地址的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-03 17:13
<fazhou> .
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，陪我玩洛奇英雄传
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_idx=1&tn=baidu&wd=%E6%AD%A3%E7%9C%9F%E5%84%BF%E7%9A%84%E4%BA%A4%E5%A4%A7&rsv_pq=96c2e23a0000e56b&rsv_t=060brmZBTaoY0I6iewiqD58NbcRD1BVB3yboVKwcFe6zmJg%2BqjQnRcn6la8&rsv_enter=1&inputT=2256&rsv_sug3=17&rsv_sug4=670&rsv_sug1=8&rsv_sug2=0&rsv_sug=1&bs=%E6%AD%A3%E7%9C%9F%E5%84%BF%E7%9A%84%E8%BE%83%E5%A4%A7
<sevk> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 正真儿的交大_百度搜索
<onlylove> nyfair: 那是甚，牛牛你还是陪我玩剑三吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 有橙装送么
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 为毛我看了半天，perl6就是一runtime，和.net java一样的东西
<nyfair> onlylove: 年轻人瞎说什么大实话
<onlylove> nyfair: 没有啊，就橙武，还得看脸和钱包
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 脚本语言有啥不是一个runtime的?
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: 撸啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 说实话会挨打么
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 昂.
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 有道理.
<cherrot> lua什么机制？
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 可是我理解不了runtime这东西啊，java不是jvm么，.net貌似也是一个vm
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 解释执行的语言, 执行时需要个东西做语法的解析和处理嘛.
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 一个类似daemon的解释器？
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: deamon????
<gDD> ^k^: 调戏
<onlylove> ProBook4230s|Brb: deamon是啥
<onlylove> ProBook4230s|Brb: 其实我一直理解不了basic python perl这些解释语言怎么运行的……
<onlylove> ProBook4230s|Brb: 虽然我知道我写的东西会运行
<O0XX> onlylove: 42
<onlylove> O0XX: 你的上下文是啥……
<jusss> onlylove: 4g内存，我给虚拟的win7 3g不知道卡不卡
<jusss> onlylove: 那个libpng警告convert也没解决最后直接2>/dev/null了
<O0XX> onlylove: 一切问题的答案
<ProBook4230s|Brb> O0XX: onlylove: 57
<jusss> 20分钟装完win7
<onlylove> jusss: 我要问你啥来……
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，update-initramfs -u
<onlylove> jusss: 生成是mkinitramfs
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，win7卡不卡不知道，希望你的物理机不卡
<onlylove> jusss: 买个4G或者8G的条子吧
<jusss> onlylove: 不行
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我每天2G的机器卡的不要不要的
<jusss> onlylove: 没装update-initramfs
<onlylove> jusss: 经常ff失去响应，不过ff这破东西，经常把CPU卡死，我习惯了
<onlylove> jusss: 没装？debian有，
<jusss> onlylove: 我mkinitcpio生了个
<onlylove> jusss: 没装我没办法
<onlylove> jusss: 反正windows下面你用firefox的时候悠着点
<jusss> onlylove: 改了mkinitcpio.conf然后重新生成个initramfs.img即可
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现虚拟机的win7好快呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我不会搞那个，我记得adam说过，用tar备份还原要重新做initramfs
<^k^> gDD, 让我们换个话题。  17:42
<onlylove> jusss: 我还没想好咋办
<onlylove> jusss: 我还原回去了，但是grub搞不定
<jusss> onlylove: 你还原什么了
<freeflying> onlylove: 谁又欺负你了啊
<onlylove> jusss: tar -pjxvf
<onlylove> freeflying: kk
<onlylove> freeflying: 今天他又lag了
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: 你要备份什么
<jusss> onlylove: 4g内存条要500多太贵
<jusss> onlylove: 说错了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 现版sunpinyin替换搜狗词库的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466520 根据黑手兄的帖子： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=252407 对Debian 8带的fcitx-sunpinyin（fcitx4.2.8.5, sunpinyin0.4.1）替换了180M的完整词库，存放在/dev/shm中再链接回家目录中。 但替换的词库有
<^k^>  ─> 一定概率会被覆盖为4k大小的空词库，有人遇到过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-12-03 17:59
<huntxu> 火車票退票需要收錢不
<huntxu> 球大神解答
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得4G才300多
<onlylove> jusss: 我在虚拟机里面装好系统，还原到我自己的机器里面啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我是用3G卡的，跑流量太疼
<jusss> huntxu: 收
<jusss> huntxu: 网上退，收，
<huntxu> jusss: 搜到了
<jusss> huntxu: 打印出来的去柜台退不收
<jusss> onlylove: 还原…
<jusss> onlylove: 这是ghost吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，解压以后装下grub就能用了
<huntxu> jusss: 誰跑去櫃台退。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 不过adam说要更新initramfs
<onlylove> jusss: 我的分区都格式化好的
<onlylove> 算了，实在不行春节回家再说吧……
<onlylove> jusss: 不过我有个软激活的win7不好办
<onlylove> jusss: 所以在想改uefi还是装个win10
<onlylove> jusss: 不过技术预览貌似会有bug
<jusss> onlylove: win10坨坨的
<jusss> onlylove: efi就是个坑
<onlylove> jusss: 那试用到期咋办
<onlylove> jusss: 坑也没办法，这么多厂商都跳下去了，你不跳不行啊
<jusss> onlylove: 很多发型板还用systemd呢
<onlylove> jusss: debian可以换回sysV
<onlylove> jusss: 还有 gentoo貌似不用
<jusss> onlylove: 试用期到了，破解工具也就出了
<onlylove> jusss: 我不想用chew-wga
<jusss> onlylove: 随便玩吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道的，opensuse fedora arch都是systemd
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在在用小码oem7
<onlylove> jusss: 那个在uefi的主板上有时候不灵
<onlylove> jusss: 那个工具我有原始版的，在bios.net.cn搞的
<jusss> onlylove: 坚决不要efi主板
<alvin_rxg> Title: BIOS之家-国内专业BIOS技术网站-www.bios.net.cn (@ bios.net.cn)
<onlylove> jusss: 要，因为GPT分区表只能用uefi启动
<onlylove> jusss: MBR表只能用1.8T硬盘
<onlylove> jusss: 而且现在没纯BIOS的板了
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在恨死insyde这货了
<jusss> onlylove: 还没2t的硬盘
<onlylove> jusss: 我家小伙伴已经3+1了
<jusss> onlylove: 你有多少数据
<jusss> onlylove: 存了多少片
<onlylove> jusss: 我自己750的
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上老机器320的，够用
<onlylove> jusss: 不过再多点就不够了
<onlylove> jusss: 我玩游戏啊，一个游戏十几个G很正常吧
<jusss> onlylove: ，，，不玩游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 那不就结了
<jusss> onlylove: dnf才8g
<onlylove> jusss: 剑三十几个G，NFS十几个G
<onlylove> jusss: 还有一堆杂七杂八的
<jusss> onlylove: 我喜欢看电影，不喜欢玩游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 还好353压缩包就1.7
<onlylove> jusss: 我喜欢可以交互的
<jusss> onlylove: 我都不敢下1080p的了
<onlylove> jusss: 电影渣片太多，而且我有流量限制
<onlylove> jusss: 我只能玩流量少的
<jusss> onlylove: 地下城与勇士，你值得拥有
<jusss> onlylove: 内存条，哪家好
<onlylove> jusss: 我想买三星的
<onlylove> jusss: 因为原装的是三星的
<onlylove> jusss: 笔记本原装的，三星和现代比较多
<jusss> onlylove: 金士顿的是不是都是贴牌的
<onlylove> jusss: 当然现在几乎没有兼容性问题了
<onlylove> jusss: 金士顿其实挺好的，但是给人一种……
<onlylove> jusss: 说不出的感觉，山寨货
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，给人一种山寨货的感觉
<jusss> onlylove: 用过闪迪的感觉好差
<onlylove> jusss: sandisk造内存？
<jusss> onlylove: 闪迪更差
<onlylove> jusss: 你别吓我，sandisk什么时候造过内存！
<jusss> onlylove: u盘
<onlylove> jusss: 滚
<onlylove> jusss: sandisk优盘除了长相难看，其他的一般
<onlylove> jusss: 我用过的不错的就PNY
<onlylove> jusss: 你和我说内存，怎么半路跑优盘上了
<jusss> onlylove: 因为就用过闪迪的u盘
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是用过扩容的假金士顿就知道啥滋味了
<onlylove> jusss: 闪迪的优盘属于中规中矩的那种，不好不赖
<jusss> onlylove: 下午京东的把那个魅族耳机取走了，
<onlylove> jusss: 特别好的优盘价格都特别贵
<onlylove> jusss: 取走取走吧……
<jusss> onlylove: 要扣8块运费
<jusss> 真黑
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，8块试用，你不是退货么
<jusss> onlylove: 邮寄过来运费要5块，邮寄回去为啥要8块
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 以后再退货，理由一定要说不喜欢
<onlylove> jusss: 你说京东我才想起，我准备周末去中关村看看有内存没，没有就京东定一个ADATA的
<onlylove> jusss: 有瑕疵的可以退的
<jusss> onlylove: 你敢说是质量问题他们就让你开证明
<onlylove> jusss: 我原来买过一个飞利浦，怀疑是拆过封的，我就拿去了，然后给他看二次包装的证据
<jusss> onlylove: 而且要坚决说不是密封的
<onlylove> jusss: 然后他就给退了
<onlylove> jusss: 我这边离京东近……
<onlylove> jusss: 来帝都玩吧，找个工作
<jusss> onlylove: 我这个信号有问题的手机用1年多了，当时要我开证明就没退
<onlylove> jusss: 谁让你买剁手兴
<onlylove> jusss: 其实很多人反映华为也有信号问题，都是人品问题
<onlylove> jusss: 在维修站检测不出的
<onlylove> jusss: 我手里的LG在我家，经常会突然没信号，重新开机又好了
<onlylove> jusss: 没八方
<onlylove> jusss: 没办法
<jusss> onlylove: 这个月中吧，如果不长工资就撤，我都三个半月了，不给我说转正长工资
<onlylove> jusss: 才三个半月，过年半年吧，我一年了也么米给加，还有，我下班了
 * onlylove 下班
<jusss> onlylove: 我连一个月1500的工资都没拿够，每次都因为请了一天假给1400
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 二货男朋友，我一撒娇，他睡过六个女友都招了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466521 刚跟这呆货在一起的时候就知道他前女友多，高一是初恋。据说年轻的时候还挺多小女孩喜欢。 　　 　　我一早就提醒他，我这人有个毛病，可喜欢打探男盆友的前恋情，我说不
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: http://maxiang.info/ 这货真是个神器
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 马克飞象 - 专为印象笔记打造的Markdown编辑器
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不用印象笔记.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 简直好用到没朋友
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不用markdown
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: ... ...
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我想买张cd, what's going on  哪儿都没货
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 要是 orgmode 能直接同步到 evernote 就赞了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 一直就行啊
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 现在在 emacs 里面编辑 .md 觉得很尴尬啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 从来不喜欢md. 根本啥都没有啊, 为啥不用plaintext?
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 连画个表格都这么麻烦
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: plaintext 没有代码高亮
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: B 格低
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: ... ...
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: org-mode好用到没朋友啊.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: org-mode不只是个语法 还是整体的从录入到管理的解决方案.
<mao_> 为知笔记 更好一些。
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 我需要能在浏览器里面阅读的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 而且在发邮件的时候直接嵌入进去多好
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 写个脚本自动生成html啊.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我现在写邮件, 经常需要用org-mode帮忙画表格嵌进去
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 给你个截图看看
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 不会渲染成这货这么漂亮
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你有贴图的脚本嘛?
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 一个命令post上去一张图, 然后返回链接地址
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: pasteit 啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 给你发msg了.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 赞. 我去用一下
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1995806 再加这么一段配置
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 好.
<imtxc> 咦不对不能贴图
<imtxc> 贴图用 ee 的那个脚本
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: ee是哪个?
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 神
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: ee的脚本是哪个?
<imtxc> 忘记了。。。
<imtxc> 话说你的表格是用啥弄成这个格式的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 在org-mode里面输入 | a | b | c | 就出来了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: org-mode的表格是最最易用的, 渲染效果, 就是刚才那个样子, 不是很好看, 但是挺干净的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 然后tab之类的按键, 在org的表格里简直好用到没朋友
<imtxc> 。。。
<freeflying> ProBook4230s: 这么晚你们还在线啊
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: 充分说明我和 imtxc 是屌丝.
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: :-)
<imtxc> ee 的博客也搬家了啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不用找了, 我明天自己写个好了.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 写个ruby的.
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • handbrake 中文po文件 （界面中文翻译） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466524 自己翻译了40%。没试过能不能用，希望知道这个软件的能帮忙翻译一下，并且测试一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2014-12-03 19:48
<imtxc> freeflying: 充分说明我是屌丝
<jzp113> markdown   在ubuntu下有什么好软件吗
<ProBook4230s> gedit
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 如果你需要实时预览, 请用retext
 * ProBook4230s 当年我上大二的时候貌似用过retext... 哎, 老了. 
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> gedit?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 下了个retext 看看效果
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你需要什么编辑辅助功能吗, 写markdown的时候?
<jzp113> 我就是准备翻译一个python的 sqlalchemy的官方文档
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 出版物要用出版级的排版工具. 试试org-mode.
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 我要用git同步
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 用什么标记语言, 会影响你git同步?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 哦
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu下的多重拨号问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466525 学校的网络环境要求，如果上内网需要使用PPPOE拨号。如果上外网需要L2TP拨号。在UBUNTU下都已经单独的实现了。但是没有办法实现内外网同时上。 在WINDOW下时拨号pppOE时以太网卡会保留自动获取的
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 好的我试试，已近下了n多文本编译器了
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你需要编辑器为你提供什么功能呢?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 就是翻译图书
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 我不知道用什么
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你想要编辑器帮你翻译图书?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 目前是是用libre
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你需要编辑器为你提供什么功能呢?
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 原文/译文对照? 在编辑器里实时在线差单词?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 就是对照pdf翻译成中文。我不知道要什么好
<ProBook4230s> ... ... 费劲
<jzp113> 查英文不是关键
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你需要编辑器为你提供什么功能呢?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 主要就是文字排版
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 排版取决于你用的标记语言.
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 文字排版，再加git同步
<jzp113> ProBook4230s,好的 markdown可以吗？
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 所以, 你希望的是编辑器能帮你做git同步的操作?
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你对编辑器的需求是什么? 你希望编辑器提供什么?
 * ProBook4230s 这个问题多难理解?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s,每次完成一部分可以预览效果
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 所以你要的是实时预览, 用retext
<jzp113> ProBook4230s,好的
<jzp113> ProBook4230s,同步我可以自己来
<jzp113> ProBook4230s,主要是预览
<jzp113> ProBook4230s,retext是不是蛮老了
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: markdown相关的东西, 老不是很正常嘛?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 好的。感谢
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 用work写好费劲。还不能同步
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 不能用git同步?
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 为啥?
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 我不知道怎么用
<ProBook4230s> ...
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, git同步word。它不能记录变化
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你说的是work不是word....
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: word可能是不行吧...
<jusss> ProBook4230s: arch有没有像迅雷看看这种可以边看边下的软件，ed2k magnet bt
<ProBook4230s> jusss: 有. 叫m啥来的, 我想想.
<ProBook4230s> jusss: miro.
<zhouzhiqiang> :)
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:47
<jusss> ProBook4230s: do在我这真的没速度，你那个日本的dreame很快没
<ProBook4230s> jusss: 说人话
<roylezzzz> jusss: 菊撕撕撕
<jusss> roylez: blabla
<jusss> ProBook4230s: 你日本的那个vps开shadowsocks借我用2天可好
<ProBook4230s> jusss: 自己买. 我那个已经超售了.
<jusss> ProBook4230s: arch的官方源里竟然没miro,但是miro的官网上写着arch的官方源里有
<jusss>  Miro only supports torrent magnet links.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • Ubuntu vps 为 shadowsocks 优化增加 文件数 (ulimit -n) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466527 https://github.com/clowwindy/shadowsock ... hadowsocks 有谈到 Optimizing Shadowsocks，实际上是设置 open files 突破 1024 的默认限制。在 Ubuntu 下的设置需要改动3个文件。 如下命令可以了解相关信息 Code: cat /p
<^k^>  ─> roc/sys/fs/file-max     #得到的值比如 601324， 确保下面要设置的值比该值小 cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr sysctl -a | grep fs …
<slucx> 为毛现在都不出HHKB那样的键盘布局的键盘？
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 你怎么知道都不出了?
<slucx> 不是不出了，而是不出
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 你怎么知道不出?
<ProBook4230s> 不过hhkb确实难用.
<slucx> 是没出
<slucx> ProBook4230s: 你换ID了？
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 很多类似大小的.
<slucx> ProBook4230s: CTRL键位置挺好
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 哦, 你说ctrl啊. 那不是一个命令就交换了的嘛? ctrl在中间很难按的
<slucx> 你上次买的那个人体工程学的键盘好用不？
<ProBook4230s> 好用.
<ProBook4230s> 好过我的机械键盘
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 你哪有机械硬盘
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 键盘
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: plu g2000 大二用到现在了
<slucx> 没用过机械键盘，据说声音很大
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 哥, 我有拔帽器, 怎么会没有键盘~
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 我发现 andorid4.4.2的内核是3.4
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 但intel的tree是3.10
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 可能需要新kernel里面的显卡驱动?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 完全可以backport啊
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 可以啊, 他们只是选择不backport而已..
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, markdown的语法还要熟悉一下
<slucx> 龙芯本子团购价300+
<O0XX> slucx: 太贵
<slucx> 300+还贵
<O0XX> slucx: 100左右可以考虑入一个
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 那货性能比得上咱的盒子嘛?
<slucx> 树莓派还200+
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 据说强一点
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 哦.
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 树莓派太不值了.
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 性价比差的很.
<slucx> 这跟盒子定位不一样
<slucx> 可以买一个玩玩
<jzp113> 我们学校开始视频教学了
<jzp113> 我们班一个学java厉害的直接来qq直播教我们
<O0XX> jzp113: 你不是老师么？
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> O0XX, 我还没毕业
<O0XX> jzp113: 然后当辅导员？
<jzp113> 额 。我就大三
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Opera 26.0 和 Chromium 39 安装flash 插件的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466528 本人非常喜欢Opera 和 Chromium 这两款浏览器 但在 ubuntu 14.04 下安装完后发现 flash无法播放 没有安装flash插件 因为 Adobe Flash 不再支持 linux Google 便开发了PepperFlashPlayer来替代原来的 Adobe Flash
<^k^>  ─> 下面介绍 PepperFlashPlayer 在安装方法 第一步:安装，在终端里输入下面的命令 Code: sudo apt-get install pepperflashpl …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装完ubuntu14.04后发现了个奇怪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466529 系统是win8.1（预装的）+uefi+gpt 本来以为安装ubuntu得挺麻烦的，没想到一路都很顺风，本人安装的时候没有关闭secure boot,grub也并不是选择esp分区，而是mbr(姑且这样说)。 重启后，发现grub选
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 卸载软件后，该怎样完全清除掉残余文件阿！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466530 用sudo apt-get autoremove geany卸载geany后，还有很多残余的geany文件，分布在不同的文件下， 然后：sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoclean 还是没有清理掉，有什么方法能完全清理这些残余文件
<^k^>  ─> 阿？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylw — 2014-12-03 22:07
<jzp113> 更新被拒绝，因为远程版本库包含您本地尚不存在的提交。这通常是因为另外
<jzp113> 提示：一个版本库已向该引用进行了推送。再次推送前，您可能需要先整合远程变更
<jzp113> 这是咋回事啊
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 先git pull
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你的本地git仓库里面没有包含完整的upstream tree.
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 那要怎么办啊
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: google是你的好朋友.
<jzp113> 好的
<jusss> 实体店买耳机，什么店好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.04 连wifi 有时间限制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466532 我的电脑是联想thinkpad e440 ，装的是14.04. 连wifi有时间限制，大约一个半小时左右会掉线，之后再也连不上wifi ，重启后能连上wifi，但是直接插网线不会掉线。是不网卡不支持。 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖
<^k^>  ─> 游四方 — 2014-12-03 22:54
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你成fedora社区的了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ---- ----IMEI fail UNBLOCK
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 三年前就是了， 反应真快
<diggzh> hey,all
<diggzh> iw
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 好了 解决了
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, google是个好老师
<diggzh> 有好的shell学习教程／书籍推荐吗？
<iorikyox> 大家早，问题先生又来啦
<iorikyox> 有人用onedrive的么？为何我在debian中，iceweasel打不开页面onedrive.live.com呢，登陆后显示空表的页面
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online. (@ live.com)
<iorikyox> windows系统能正常打开页面和操作……
<iorikyox> browser的设置都是一样的啊，应该不是browser的问题
<iorikyox> 早上好像不是提问的时间……晚上再来把
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu现在哪个系统比较稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466536 新人刚玩Ubuntu，现在哪个系统比较稳定 另外我想双硬盘装双系统 应该现状win7还是Ubuntu？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 414370365 — 2014-12-04 0:36
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-04
<newleaves> hi
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  09:15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWITKICGfHAABQtqZuLwUAAMY7QLyAboAAFDO425.jpg 才在百度貼吧看到這張圖。 想說什麼?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 低配 Ubuntu vps 中 Shadowsocks-libev 安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466537 这里讨论一台只有64M内存的 Ubuntu 14.04 vps 安装 Shadowsocks-libev，以进一步 减少资源占用 （相对于主发行版本Shadowsocks, Shadowsocks-libev 是C语言的移植版本，而且是全功能的） 如果已经安装了主发行版本的
<^k^>  ─> shadowsocks，可以卸载（也可以保留继续用） Code: sudo pip uninstall shadowsocks         卸载 shadowsocks 安装 https: …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 低配 Ubuntu vps 中 Shadowsocks-libev 安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466538 这里讨论一台只有64M内存的 Ubuntu 14.04 vps 安装 Shadowsocks-libev，以进一步 减少资源占用 （相对于主发行版本Shadowsocks, Shadowsocks-libev 是C语言的移植版本，而且是全功能的） 如果已经安装了主发行版本的
<^k^>  ─> shadowsocks，可以卸载（也可以保留继续用） Code: sudo pip uninstall shadowsocks         卸载 shadowsocks 安装 https: …
<onlylove> jusss: 不对啊，你都三个月还没转正？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42138
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 俄罗斯屏蔽GitHub
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<slucx> jusss: 换把
<jusss> slucx: 嗯
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/programmer-health
<imtxc> onlylove: 早啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 程序员也要养生 | 程序师
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> 我需要研究下手腕和眼睛的问题
<onlylove> 现在的问题是多数LCD屏幕对字体的糟糕渲染。 我想归功于苹果公司的专利，多数LCD屏都不能正常渲染字体。尽管有人认为苹果的字体看起来毛茸茸的，所以对于你的好处将很难说。
<onlylove> 苹果的字体确实毛茸茸的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 捣鼓vpn中，能用了，但是KDE的网络管理GUI不行啊…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466539 kubuntu 14.10 在自己VPS上装的openvpn，现在用命令能连接了。 但是！在网络管理器里新建openvpn，基本上没啥反应啊，卡在“set network address”很久然后就没了。（不是dhcp问题，我
<imtxc> onlylove: 挂号好费劲呐
<onlylove> imtxc: 你换个地方挂号，你家里的医院挂号
<onlylove> imtxc: 帝都挂号不费劲，那就不叫帝都
<tenzu>  /exit
<yunfan> onlylove: tmd 简历给人家的hr给pass了
<onlylove> yunfan: 无所谓了
<onlylove> yunfan: hr是作甚的你又不是不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 那倒是 我投了以后就后悔了  本来想买个车去全国旅游来着
<onlylove> yunfan: 这么奢侈！我也就是想有时间去几个特别想去的地方玩玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以一起来啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说，去杭州看看断桥残雪到底啥样
<yunfan> 对了 马上 kandu要来我家了
<yunfan> onlylove: 请个假就去呗
<onlylove> yunfan: kandu貌似还在家里蹲的样子？不知道，反正如果他没工作，你指点指点他，我反正没那能力
<onlylove> yunfan: 请假，多长的假，那种三五天的我不爱请，我琢磨反正西湖不要钱，呆上十天半月的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我保证你待三天就够了
<yunfan> onlylove: 实在不行就来杭州找个工作就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 天天待 待到你吐为止
<onlylove> yunfan: 我北京内城都转了好久，杭州不可能就那么几天
<onlylove> yunfan: 烟袋斜街和积水潭我还没去呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 没什么好玩的 真的 你就请三天假  周三到周五 连起来5天足够了
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有什刹海，虽然南锣被我逛烂了
<imtxc> onlylove: 家里的医院解决不了问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且可以经常去 北京到杭州就5个小时动车
<onlylove> yunfan: 瓦擦，才5小时？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家到济南的大巴都4小时，
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，对了，南二环我还没去过
<onlylove> yunfan: 两年多了……
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • configure.ac:151: warning: macro 'AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0' not foun http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466540 编译cinnamon时我执行：./autogen时提示的信息。 网上说是libglib没装好。 sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0 sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev 但是我的系统提示已经安装好了最新版本： libglib2.0-0:i386 2.40.0-2
<^k^>  ─> Running intltoolize... Running aclocal... configure.ac:151: warning: macro 'AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0' not found in library Running autoconf... config …
<imtxc> yunfan, onlylove 有啥能离线的，能同步的，可以使用 markdow/orgmode 写的，提供美观的 html 页面浏览的笔记系统推荐 cc ALL
<roylez> freeflying: .
<imtxc> cc roylez freeflying
<roylez> freeflying: 在不
<linusp> imtxc: 手工export到html
<roylez> imtxc: vim就可以有办法
<imtxc> 不会 css 啥的，手工转的 html 太糙
<eexpss> imtxc: 笔记？ zim嘛。
<moon> 可不可以看一个系统的进程表占多大的内存?
<linusp> 找个好看的站点扒一下模板……
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> moon: ps
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<eexpss> 乐乐不带尾巴了
<imtxc> gfrog: 基壕
<linusp> 目前是 org-mode + Dropbox + Jekyll + Githubpages
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西还在我朝嘛？
<eexpss> linusp:你不如直接hexo
<gfrog> imtxc: 嘛？
<linusp> 对了，为知笔记好像有org-mode插件
<eexpss> gfrog: 你啥军呢
<linusp> Emacs党不用hexo
<imtxc> eexpss: 对了，乃啥时候从百度博客党转到 hexo 党了
<eexpss> emacs其实和hexo没冲突，是你们怪异。
<moon> roylez, 我想看一个系统的进程表占多大的内存空间
<yunfan> onlylove: 动车嘛 我上次做过
<eexpss> gfrog: 说话啊
<linusp> 嗯，应该说org-mode脑残粉
<gfrog> eexpss: 推上跟你说了撒，绿
<eexpss> imtxc: 之前看blog就知道了。
<eexpss> gfrog: 哦。握手。
<eexpss> 丢几个帝都的key来
<yunfan> imtxc: markdown的有 googlechrome有一些扩展是 offline first 的 支持markdown语法 既能offline又能同步
<imtxc> 绿军太牛
<imtxc> 我上下班路上都是绿颜色的
<eexpss> imtxc: 你不是不参与嘛
<imtxc> eexpss: 我退出了啊
<roylez> eexpss: ee渣
<eexpss> 乐乐破尾巴，掉线王
<imtxc> yunfan: 昨天看到一个 http://maxiang.info/ 挺赞的
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 马克飞象 - 专为印象笔记打造的Markdown编辑器
<eexpss> gfrog: 哦你现在在老家。啥地方
<imtxc> eexpss: 你打算连到沈阳去？
<eexpss> 是哦。
<gfrog> eexpss: 盛京
<imtxc> 马英九不给力之后，蓝军就被你们打压了
<eexpss> 再去澳洲找一个，破乐乐赶紧去澳洲。连一个洲际大场。
<eexpss> gfrog: 你不经常出差嘛。有啥国外的key没
<eexpss> 尤其是太平洋小岛的
<imtxc> yunfan: 他的这个想法太赞了，把 md 的源文件也存到evernote里面，还能读出来编辑
<imtxc> ....
<gfrog> eexpss: 木有，不经常维护的坡根本保不住
<imtxc> eexpss: 不在那边守着的话，你这个能保住么
<gfrog> eexpss: 我在帝都占的坡不到半天就被炸了
<cherrot> gfrog: 互相炸～
<eexpss> gfrog: 你几级啊
<eexpss> cherrot: 你个破蓝军，一边去。
<gfrog> eexpss: 2
<eexpss> nnnd 罗杰真跑来了。唉，去接他去
<eexpss> gfrog: 摸摸。加油哦。才2
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个想法不奇怪吧 md 一般都是保存原文章 因为解析没成本 js都可以呈现  不像我以前用的rst 那个比较折腾
<ProBook4230s> linusp: cfy?
<linusp> ProBook4230s: ?
<imtxc> ?
<ProBook4230s> linusp: 你是cfy?
<linusp> ProBook4230s: 不是……你认错人了
<ProBook4230s> linusp: 哦.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你可以直接用静态的html. C-x C-e 可以导出你的org-mode成html, 然后git同步到你的服务器上面.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 导出的 html 不好看啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂, 那就没办法了...
<yunfan> 对吧 cfy怎么好久都不来了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42141
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Oracle宣布更多Java 9新特性
<yunfan> imtxc: 莫非你们队他做过什么
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: md的也不好看啊
<onlylove> 我擦，java9! 我8还没见过啥样呢！
<onlylove> 丫丫的这么快作甚！
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只关心jvm可有new feature
<yunfan> java那个只是compiler feature
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: md 有那些在线转的工具，效果看起来不错
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 哦.
<yunfan> http://www.ctrlshift.net/project/markdowneditor/   imtxc
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Online Markdown Editor
<imtxc> yunfan: 看来你没有点开我发的那个
<yunfan> kandu到了
<cherrot> 马克飞象很不错～
<cherrot> markdown 标准不一 太烦了
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨
<imtxc> cherrot: 是啊，转出来的 html 也挺好看的
<imtxc> cherrot: 不过他说是只有7天的试用？
<cherrot> imtxc: 我花钱了
<imtxc> cherrot: 网页版本的也要花钱么
<cherrot> roylez_: 主席小尾巴摸摸大
<cherrot> imtxc: 忘记了 反正我花钱了 有钱 任性
<imtxc> cherrot: 他说有个啥专业版
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯 应该是 chrome app 叫专业版？
<cherrot> imtxc: 方便好用 ～  比我的vim插件好用多了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我刚吃了一个茶叶蛋，你有我任性？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你用 chrome?
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯啊 虽然linux上卡的一比
 * cherrot 哦不 gnome 上
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩，我昨天发现这个工具的，确实挺方便，不过跟我的 vimperator 一不小心就冲突了
<imtxc> cherrot: 要是他能把 org 也弄成这个格式，我就付款
<cherrot> imtxc: 编辑器真是用心做出来的   支持多个主题和编辑模式
<cherrot> imtxc: 要求真多 lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 对，居然有赞到没朋友的 monokai
 * cherrot 求工作
<gfrog> cherrot: 你不是在tx的那个嘛？
<onlylove> gfrog: 你不懂，tx工作太轻松，人求兼职呢
<slucx> org-mode 输出html支持CSS的
<jamesarch> =.= 各位都在干嘛
<imtxc> slucx: 我不会 css 关键
<imtxc> slucx: 格式、代码高亮这些
<linusp> 代码高亮org-mode自己能搞定啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • sudo nautilus错误怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466543 (nautilus:12615): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files Initializing nautilus-open-terminal extension Nautilus-Share-Message: Cal
<^k^>  ─> led "net usershare info" but it failed: “net usershare”返回错误 255：net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/u …
<slucx> imtxc: 代码高亮org能整的
<linusp> slucx: css确实是个问题……能用当然好说，要漂亮就得自己下工夫了……
<imtxc> linusp: 是啊，但是不好看啊，本来 C-c C-e h h 导出的 html 就是带高亮的
<linusp> imtxc: 作为一个project来publish吧，可以设置模板什么的
<antiunix> 学java 英语要好到什么程度？
<imtxc> linusp: pandoc 转过去的也不太完美
<imtxc> linusp: 我还想着把 org 用 pandoc 转成 md
<linusp> http://linusp.github.io/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linusp's Blog
<linusp> 这我博客，用org-mode生成的，当然还用了jekyll的模板
<imtxc> orgmode 自带的那个输出 md 很不靠谱
<antiunix> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> linusp: 你的这个配色调调不错
<linusp> imtxc: 自个定制的……
<antiunix> 没人理我。。。。。。
<imtxc> linusp: 你也是 org 玩家啊
<imtxc> linusp: 赞
 * onlylove 看一堆emacser讲各种看不懂的东西
<imtxc> linusp: 你这个是博客，我打算弄一个个人笔记之类的
<imtxc> onlylove: 来吧，归顺 emacs
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是windows用户，你会被微软同化的！
<antiunix> 微软万岁
<antiunix> java不朽
 * imtxc 要被选择逼疯了，打算写一篇笔记，已经想了一天是用 orgmode 还是 md 了 ...
<slucx> linusp: imtxc 看到网上谁的CSS好看直接拷贝过来用啊
<slucx> org-mode
<linusp> imtxc: 笔记其实也差不多，比如像sphinx导出的样式
 * slucx :) 哪位的机械键盘用腻歪了可以送给我
<linusp> imtxc: 扒下来套上就行了
<imtxc> linusp: 昂
<linusp> imtxc: 我反正是坚定的org用户啦，原生表格支持、代码求值这些功能，markdown可做不了啊
<linusp> antiunix: 学什么语言和英语水平没有太多的直接关系吧…除非是一些小众语言中文资料少
<onlylove_> imtxc: 墨迹侠！
<newleaves> linux 下 chrome 上 www.google.com 的时候，总是报 SSL 错误
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ www.google.com)
<onlylove_> imtxc: 写笔记而已，记事本都能写
<newleaves> 导入证书 多次 都不能解决
<imtxc> onlylove_: 懒+笨而已
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: cherrot: onlylove_: http://daily.zhihu.com/story/4350774?utm_campaign=in_app_share&utm_medium=iOS&utm_source=sina
<kves> ⇪ ti: 让死刑犯去踢足球来挽救中国足球，这个方案可行吗？
<tryit> imtxc, 推荐rst
<imtxc> tryit: 求别说
<imtxc> tryit: 俩选择已经纠结成这样了，你还说第三种
<tryit> imtxc, rst是增强的markdown
<tryit> imtxc, http://funexploit.github.io/ 我的笔记都是rst格式
<kves> ⇪ ti: Welcome to funexploit’s documentation! — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<tryit> imtxc, 虽然我也是emacs的忠实用户
<imtxc> tryit: 你都不用 org，还忠实
<tryit> imtxc, 被你发现了～～
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 看了国军打不过日本是因为不抵抗和为了和共军制衡，我就笑笑
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 果然党就是伟光正
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 看完, 这边文章有理有据, 让人信服.
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 文章条理清晰, 论据众多, 最后抛出论点, 让人不得不信.
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 鸦片战争是鸦片战争，那再来个例子，甲午海战，北洋军队可不比日本海军差，据说日本当时做了打输的准备，结果北洋舰队全军覆没
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 对，客观原因重要，那主观就可以忽视了
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 我就不说亚冠了
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 我如果说中国可以放弃足球，估计一堆人要揍死我
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 你在说啥?
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 我就是说那文章不客观而已
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: 你信，但是我不服
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 那是个笑话来的
<ProBook4230s> onlylove_: 跟个笑话有啥好争论的... ... ...
<onlylove_> 怎么那么多网站喜欢fonts.googleapi.com!
<onlylove_> 不知道连不上么！
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 为什么要考虑大陆屁民, 凭什么考虑大陆屁民?
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋妈蛋妈蛋,  给某个"好人"发了一个NSFW的链接, 靠靠靠
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真的是很认真的想的 : 一位姓何的同学要当爸爸了,问我孩子叫什么好? 我脑子立刻冒出了"何许人"。 将来别人跟这孩子就可以有这种对话:"你是何许人也?""我是何许人,耶。" 听完我的解释,同学说,不要把别人的孩子拿来玩！可恶,我明明很认真在想！
<imtxc> 咋了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 北洋不是没有炮弹么
<chinglish> 我也有个 github pages 的 blog , 打算改下模板了..jekyll 的语法都忘了..
<newleaves> joke
<yunfan> onlylove_: 刚跟kandu吃完饭
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 现在去哪下字幕? 看了一遍无字幕的一遍英文字幕的, 需要再来一遍中文字幕的
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你还需要字幕？
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 词汇量那么多，还需要字幕？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 这部剧说话也太快了吧，我没字幕完全看不懂
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 看懂不需要字幕, 看好得字幕
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 就算知道哪里有字幕，凭什么给你说
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 没问你
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我到现在都捉急找不到第四集的啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: ttp://www.opensubtitles.org/en/search/sublanguageid-all/imdbid-3680812
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你自己说的没问我
<imtxc> 啥情况
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://www.opensubtitles.org/en/search/sublanguageid-all/imdbid-3680812
<^k^> ⇪ t: Subtitles - download movie and TV Series subtitles from the biggest open subtitles database
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 这剧对话实在太多, 背景知识也多, 而且每段话都得动脑思考, 我第一遍没带字幕的时候几乎瞎看
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> http://music.163.com/#/playlist?id=39228894 这个歌单挺不错啊 ProBook4` , onlylove_
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
<adam_magic_pack> 靠靠靠 http://imagebin.org/325155
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我也发给微信里面的妹子们了...
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你发啥了?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/325156
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: acfun的神评论^^
<imtxc> 用不着。。。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 给平胸妹子发了几张昨天推上看到的照片啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 土壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<imtxc> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B3_PKueCAAA-muB.jpg
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 可以众筹字幕
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: ping
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 把你的config.json发给我一份
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: pong
<slucx> ProBook4230s: 现在流行用本子型号做ID了？
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: server 还是 client
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: ss 的？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: client的. 你不是用的我的妈?
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我懒得写了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你给我一份你现在能直接连上我server的config.json, 我直接转给妹子.
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 过两天我就用我内裤型号做id.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: sent
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 摸摸大
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 是 fwall 的吧
<slucx> ProBook4230s: 好的，关注一下
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不是, 是shadowsocks的....
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 好吧...
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 妹子用的windows... fwall能不能在win下用我还不知道呢, 据说golang跨平台
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: ProBook4230s 搞成二维码, 妹子扫一下
<onlylove_> ProBook4230s: python perl都有win下面的实现
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 不会.
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: windows 的电脑不好扫码吧？ 得开摄像头？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 可以uri啊, http://www.v2ex.com/t/93107  cc ProBook4230s
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Shadowsocks Android 客户端已支持由二维码或超链接自动添加配置 - V2EX
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 电脑.
<imtxc> 他是给 pc 用的嘛
<imtxc> 医院门口的黄牛太可恶了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 啥病?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 家里人的单子
<onlylove_> imtxc: 电话预约挂号或者网上挂吧
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 打算去让这边的医生瞅瞅
<imtxc> onlylove_: 刚才 114 约到下周了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没办法
<slucx> ikbc poker2 红轴
<imtxc> onlylove_: 支付宝上约不了阜外的
<onlylove_> slucx: 60的能用么
<onlylove_> slucx: 怎么也得80吧
<slucx> 可以
<imtxc> slucx: 别提 60 的键盘了，害苦我了
<slucx> imtxc: 你有？
<slucx> 可以转给我啊
<imtxc> slucx: 多少收
<slucx> imtxc: 哪个？
<imtxc> slucx: 扑克青
<slucx> imtxc: 你不是用emacs吗？60的还不够？
<imtxc> slucx: 我用 tmux
<slucx> imtxc: 我想入红轴，你多少出？
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 60键盘给emacs用, 只能扔.
<slucx> imtxc: 1代？
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: emacs 里面倒没啥问题
<imtxc> 就是 tmux 切 window 蛋疼
<imtxc> slucx: 2
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 第一次出价 20包邮
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我绑定了好多F1 ~ F12
 * imtxc 别跟我提 F1-F12
<slucx> tmux没有home/end确实比较悲剧
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 哦, 而且我还有stumpwm.
<ProBook4230s> home/end干嘛的?
<ProBook4230s> 从来不用这两个按键
<imtxc> slucx: page up/down 都没有
 * imtxc 现身说法，千万别买 60 的键盘
 * adam_magic_pack F1-F12, Insert, '`' 这仨不能少
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 渣
<imtxc> 对对对，这两天写 md， ` 愁人
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你的网才叫渣!
<slucx> F键没啥用，我就两个这种的快捷键
<slucx> imtxc: 多少出？
<imtxc> slucx: 你开
<imtxc> 而且这个键盘完全没有 insert 啊
<slucx> insert从来没用过
<imtxc> slucx: 我劝你别收了
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 支持.
<imtxc> slucx: 没有 ` 没有 ~
<onlylove_> imtxc: 他要收丢给他
<imtxc> slucx: ~ 要嗯三个键 ...
<onlylove_> imtxc: 反正他出钱
<imtxc> 我现在都开始这样输路径了 /home/imtxc/xxxxx
<slucx> imtxc: tmux翻页可以用C-v啊
<slucx> imtxc: 我也用tmux的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 难用是他自己的事情
<imtxc> onlylove_: 好吧
<imtxc> 如果真不是打算天天背键盘跑来跑去，60 就算了
<slucx> 这货比较像hhkb的布局
<slucx> 要是有无刻就更好了，我的键盘都是软件交换caps-ctrl的
<imtxc> slucx: 你多虑了
<slucx> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> slucx: 这键盘，你用一个月，自然就无刻了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * imtxc 多么痛的领悟
<slucx> imtxc: 你买到假货了吧？
<imtxc> slucx: 这玩意儿就没几个人买，能有假货么
<imtxc> slucx: 青轴的手感是真的
<imtxc> slucx: 不过卫星轴太肉了
<slucx> imtxc: 上个图我看看人肉无刻是什么样子
<eexpss> 无刻，我就不信你记得住那些符号。
<onlylove_> ！@#￥%……&*
<onlylove_> eexpss: 不是所有人都像你，用perl
<onlylove_> eexpss: 依旧记得饭团当年的吐槽，全符号！
<slucx> eexpss: 常用的也就@#$%^&*
<slucx> 我很好奇 imtxc 一个月就把键盘用成了无刻，佩服啊
<imtxc> slucx: ctrl, win alt
<imtxc> slucx: 这仨，已经缺字母了
<imtxc> slucx: 我打字少
<onlylove_> slucx: 证明印刷技术不过关
<slucx> 我现在用的罗技k200薄膜的很长时间了到现在还不烂
<onlylove_> slucx: 直接磨掉了
<imtxc> slucx: 你不信看看别人的，我不知道咋把手机里面的照片发到这里来
<slucx> 我F1是eshell F5浏览器刷新用
<imtxc> slucx: 那以后你刷新浏览器就蛋疼了
<slucx> 可以换嘛
<imtxc> slucx: 算了，我不劝你了
<slucx> R - reload the page
<slucx> imtxc: poker2可以选择caps作为ctrl吗？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我还没买键盘
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不想买了
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 我最近吃瓜子上瘾，现在手指头都解不开手机了。。。。
<imtxc> 指纹都给我腐蚀掉了？
<imtxc> slucx: 不能
<imtxc> slucx: 而且最好别选
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 吃瓜子, 为啥手指头会被腐蚀?
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 炒的
<slucx> 磨的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你自己用手抄?
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 手指出汗，瓜子有盐
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 换caps是很傻的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 哦.
<slucx> ProBook4230s: 习惯。不喜欢右手Ctrl
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 左手ctrl啊, 右手ctrl就是个摆设而已啊
<slucx> imtxc: 改吃无盐瓜子
<slucx> ProBook4230s: C-a C-e ?
<slucx> 好按？
<slucx> C-w C-q
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 天天按啊
<slucx> 牛
<imtxc> slucx: 不要换
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 我不换ctrl, 用emacs用的年头比你多. 难道那些键我会不用?
<imtxc> slucx: 你有的设备上面用软件交换，有的用硬件交换，这样很麻烦吧
<slucx> ProBook4230s: 你用大拇指按的ctrl?
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 小拇指.
<slucx> 自愧不如
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 确实小拇指按 caps 比 ctrl 要方便，至少手的角度不用换吧
<gfrog> GNUdog: G狗
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 我用emacs比vi习惯得快多了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 改天给你拍照看看我是怎么按的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我觉得好顺手啊
<GNUdog> ...
<slucx> 天赋异禀
<GNUdog> VNC does not configure tab key properly
<eexpss> gfrog: 这是开放狗。
<slucx> imtxc: 你买的白色还是黑色的？
<eexpss> onlylove_: 摸摸。咋了
<imtxc> slucx: 黑
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 你看, 我的C-f
<slucx> imtxc: 估计白色的会好点
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 手势, 多么的自然
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 一天擦三次的节奏.
<imtxc> p
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 白色的很大缺陷就是, 很多材质是没有办法用的. 比如pom. 所以白色能用pbt的都是良心键盘了.
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 丫的键盘构造跟我的不一样
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: lol~
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 这个键盘特别爽快!
<imtxc> 丫是人体工学键盘 slucx
<slucx> imtxc: 想起来了
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我回家用青轴, 差不多也是这么按, 晚上拍一张
<slucx> poker2不就是pbt键帽
<imtxc> s
<imtxc> slucx: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<slucx> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 主要问题是，你正常情况下，不需要按 ctrl 的时候，小拇指都是在那个位置么？
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 不是啊, 但是手掌不动, 只是小拇指动, 所以移动一下无所谓啊
<slucx> imtxc: ProBook4230s 是天赋异禀
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 换成 caps 不用移动
<slucx> 这个动作不好做
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 这倒是.
<imtxc> 反正我打字的时候，小拇指在空闲的时候，是停留在 caps 上的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我空闲时放在a上啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 难道不是所有人都这样?
<slucx> stallman 自己还用hhkb呢
<slucx> ctrl在左才是王道
<GNUdog> gfrog, lol
<GNUdog> gery, long time no see
<onlylove_> eexpss: 咋了
<onlylove_> slucx: 你管RMS用啥作甚
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 手指粗不怕
<onlylove_> slucx: 自己用着舒服就是
<imtxc> 一个指头同时管俩键
<slucx> onlylove_: 我是说他自己写的软件都知道把Ctrl放左边
<slucx> 用
 * ProBook4230s 强烈推荐微软的人体工学键盘! 赞!
<imtxc> 话说那个右ctrl 到底是做啥的
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 给残疾人用的.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 比如你没有左手小拇指
<slucx> imtxc: 用来按C-a的
<suller> enen
<onlylove_> imtxc: 按照键盘设计者的想法，你应该双手操作键盘，按组合键的时候，应该是两个手按
<slucx> ctrl caps的位置真是反人类
<onlylove_> imtxc: 所以ctrl+a实际上应该是右手按ctrl
<onlylove_> imtxc: 一只手按是不对的
<suller> 醉了
<imtxc> 还有这个讲究？
<onlylove_> imtxc: shift a也是右手shift
<ProBook4230s> 不看键盘, 我是很难快速找到右ctrl的位置的...
<suller> 感觉很0ld SKOOL
<slucx> imtxc: 我收了你的60，你再买个87键的吧，比较适合你
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 办公室真是热出翔, 今天不该穿秋衣来
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 你看我.
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 两件速干穿一冬天.
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 外面冷
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 我刚脱了秋衣
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 就是怕出汗.
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: lol~ 秋裤呢?
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 秋内裤呢?
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 没穿秋裤
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 去年前年都没穿秋裤好像, 一条牛仔裤过冬
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 两件速干叠加?
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 不叠加
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 倒着穿
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 哦, 你羽绒服厚
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 不是厚, 我的是850 fill的
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: gaoji
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 你的应该也很暖啊
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 充绒量的话, 你的多.
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我这件为了防水, 所以外面的尼龙布料比较重.
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 今天穿着蛮好, 昨天穿普通外套出去买菜差点冻死
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<onlylove_> 热死了……
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我前天跟妹子去各大医院投简历, 就是现在这身衣服
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog: momo
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 感觉还行, 再冷就不行了
<GNUdog> adam_magic_pack, paipai
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 北京也就咋样了
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 没有帽子是硬伤
<onlylove_> 单位空调开太热
<imtxc> 貂丁没有穿么
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 我的脑袋和头发没法戴帽子, 蛮好蛮好
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 太大, 没那么大的帽子?
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 你一个新疆自来卷的头发, 为啥不能戴帽子?
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 头大, 头发卷, 戴帽子会压得乱七八糟
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 乱七八糟是好事, 你看我的头发, 乱乱的, 多帅
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你屋人太多
<tryit> ProBook4230s, ……这么自恋啊，哈哈哈哈
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 我只是调戏一下李老板
<tryit> ProBook4230s, :-)
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 现在的机票和火车硬座差不多了……
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 李老板是谁？
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 现在的空姐和列车乘务员也差不多了.
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: adam
<imtxc> 过几天又要买火车票了，唉
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: adam姓李？
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 姓赵, 叫 赵钱孙里
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: ……
<imtxc> 名字叫里的话，不应该是姓赵钱孙？
<GNUdog_> VNC 好吃带宽
<gfrog> GNUdog_: -9之后也会吃很多
<GNUdog_> gfrog: 看来在 VPS 上搞 VNC 不是很靠谱
<gfrog> GNUdog_: 用帽帽的spice
<GNUdog_> gfrog: 现在这东西在多平台支持好么？
<gfrog> GNUdog_: 基本只跟kvm绑定了，lol
<gfrog> GNUdog_: 客户端到基本没问提
<gfrog> GNUdog_: 客户端到基本没问题
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 还是金融和IT待遇高点，:)
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 恩.
<GNUdog_> gfrog: 那基本 gg 了
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: https://linuxtoy.org/archives/opera-26-for-linux.html
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 驱动入门难点，linux服务器端开发相对容易点，前者的待遇稍微好点，不知道以后会怎样
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 两者待遇没区别. 时间长了之后, 服务器端开发应该会高一些.
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 京东的生鲜不能货到付款, 不能选到货时间, nnnnd, 只能明天下单了
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 真的假的？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ooxx今天竟然没来
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 感觉入门容易的很容易被后辈赶超
<gfrog> imtxc: ProBook4230s 乃们看过fqrouter的代码不？ 丫是怎么清理dns cache的？
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 没看过, 干嘛的东西?
<imtxc> 没有啊
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 安卓上挂代理的一个玩意
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 嗷，你不用安卓
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 哦, android的东西一概不通...
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 现在正在编译cm tree, 卡住了
<slucx> imtxc: 亚马逊上poker一个人买都没有，你哪买的？
<GNUdog_> OS X  自带的 VNC 简直卡到没朋友啊
<imtxc> http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/34435
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 什么值得买 信用卡申请全攻略 篇五：2014年下半年回顾_其他分类_经验盒子_什么值得买
<imtxc> slucx: 天猫
<slucx> imtxc: 基本没在淘宝买过啥电子产品
<imtxc> 固安是啥地方？ 河北么
<imtxc> slucx: 键盘也算电子产品么
<imtxc> 2014-12-04 05:54:53 由北京固安站 发往 北京中转部
<imtxc> 还没到，这么远？
<slucx> 当然算
<gfrog> imtxc: 为毛会有北京固安站……
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 安卓真心太难用了，妈蛋，自带的vpn竟然不好用
<imtxc> gfrog: 中通搞的，谁知道啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总我终于明白乃的安卓为毛用不了我的ipsec了
<imtxc> 话说我的 ios 关闭屏幕之后过一会儿 vpn 就会断掉，这是哪里设置了节电之类的了么
<gfrog> imtxc: 丫好像没地方设，关屏幕过一会wifi好像都断
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 都难用.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 为啥叫北京固安...
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 谁知道啊，中通的高层知道了某些高层的消息了？
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 贵组pm是固安的, 刚开始他跟我说固安, 加上他的口音, 我一直以为是安徽某个县城
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: ... 我们组的pm啊?
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 好像是.
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 嗯
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 昂. 有可能.
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 你们的是yp?
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 听口音真听不出来
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: .
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 我从来听不出各地口音. 粤语除外.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 通州的和怀柔的你听不出来？
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 不能.
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 通州还有口音啊?
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 反正我已经能分出来延庆昌平怀柔了
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我都不知道谁是怀柔的.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 大通州国接触的样本太少，还没提取出特征值
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 延庆的我倒是可以.
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: debian 以后就没有现在这种sysv兼容模式了吗？
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 我就听着不像北京土著而已
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 昂, 反正我说话, 听不出来是北京的
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: systemd本来就兼容sysv吧?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 小心他也在这里
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 没去了解过这货
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你说话也听不出口音
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 你说话也听不出口音
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 是啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 还是会有一点点, 以至于比普通话好听一点点
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 我根本不会说我家方言了
 * gfrog OOXX也没口音，真正张家口腔已经完全超出我的理解范围了。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 山东口音也很难听懂，虽然我祖籍山东又是大连人
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 大连人因为说一半烟台话而被东三省不待见啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 瞎掰，从铁岭往南，一个城市一个调儿，丫根本没资格鄙视其他人
<eexpss> gfrog: 你祖籍山东？咋长不高大呢。
<gfrog> eexpss: 擦，我不比 adam_magic_pack 矮好嘛……
<eexpss> 都瘦。
<gfrog> eexpss: 你看到又矮又圆的是 hamo
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c 语言程序，有个疑问，请大家帮忙。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466546 Code: #include "stdio.h" #include "ctype.h" int main(int argc, char const *argv[]) {    int ch;    int upper_count, lower_count;    upper_count = lower_count = 0;    while ((ch = getchar()) != EOF) {       if (islower(ch) == 1) {          
<^k^>  ─> lower_count++;       } else if (isupper(ch) == 1) {          upper_count++;       } else {          continue;        …
<eexpss> 辣条
<eexpss> 蛤蟆是哪里的？
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 我是因为营养没跟上, 导致在家族中几乎最矮..........
<eexpss> 额。这么可怜。
 * adam_magic_pack 当然也几乎是最瘦的 啦啦啦啦~
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 去青岛，被遍地180+的山东巨汉型妹纸吓到了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<slucx> imtxc: poker可以 右CTRL和`~键切换
<slucx> 居然没有提供caps ctrl交换，真是反人类
<slucx> Caps和Win交换有毛用啊
<eexpss> slucx: 看你罗嗦了这么久。bs下。不会焊接改装吧
<slucx> eexpss: 500块买个键盘肯定不舍得整
<jzp113> 我梦想就是买个hhkb
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 什么时候再来北京请我吃饭?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chrome 中文字体大小不一，参差不齐的一种解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466548 Ubuntu 14.04 英文版本，上本论坛，发现显示如下 Screenshot from 2014-12-04 152338.png 设置完字体后，结果如下（可能需要重新启动 Chrome） Screenshot from 2014-12-04 151745.png 具体的设置方法为
<^k^>  ─> ：Settings 拉到最后面，点击 Show advanced settings 找到 Web content, 点击 Customize fonts Screenshot from 2014-12-04 152000.pn …
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: nnnd 轮到你请了。
<eexpss> 然后基蛙，然后哈皮，imadper。可以吃几次
<eexpss> 额，基蛙跑了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ^^
<gfrog> eexpss: 你要来帝都请我们吃饭嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 来推荐个骑车的手套... 北京太冷了这几天
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你别吓人，哪那么多180+的妹纸
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 真的要我推荐？
<gfrog> onlylove_: 真心的，你自己去看
<roylez_> adam_magic_pack: 你不是天生低地盘的么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 推荐嘛 我又不一定买得起
<onlylove_> gfrog: 擦，我就山东的，你以为青岛我没去过啊
<gfrog> onlylove_: 山东哪里？
<roylez> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/VVLgG0L9AsM/?resourceId=362402606_06_02_99
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Dunk-A-Chicken (The Village Way)_土豆_高清视频在线观看
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 姑娘显个儿, 再加上高跟鞋, 正常
<imtxc> 你们谁成功的取消过打印任务？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: http://www.wiggle.com/road/winter-gloves/ 自选
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ wiggle.com | Road Winter Gloves 价格:$55.63
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都直接关打印机
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: Castelli好顶赞
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 偶是菜鸟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466549 偶是个十足的菜鸟级哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 小家伙特别懒 — 2014-12-04 15:53
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 为什么这么贵 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.Mq3VTQ&id=19572239712&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=14
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 迪卡侬 骑行头盔一体成型 山地车 男女 一体头盔 自行车 BTWIN 城市休闲自行车头盔 价格: 元
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这还贵？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不过这头盔偏热
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 夏天很难受
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 只骑不到十分钟
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那还带毛儿头盔
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 怕死
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你速度不快，没事儿
<onlylove_> gfrog: 烟台
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不超过20km/h，出事儿跳下来都来得及
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 有道理
<onlylove_> roylez: 人都 exhust了，你还(#‵′)凸啥
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> onlylove_: 谁管牲口是不是 exhaust
<onlylove_> roylez: 要爱护马，万一累坏了咋办
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 破马力竭叔好
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/351697.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 广电总局：未来传统媒体不允许播的内容新媒体一样不允许播_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 光电是在自取灭亡吧
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 这个架势搞下去，总有一天会撤局
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 你加入光腚局，自然可以看那些不让播的，墙也挡不住你
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋，现在从github下个东西都慢得要死
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 还是准备买个头盔, 实在怕死
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 迅雷离线从github下东西都拽不动，擦
<jusss> roylez: 下什么那么南下
<roylez> jusss: boot2docker...
<jusss> roylez: 开你那个每年5美元的vps呀
<roylez> jusss: 正挂着这个在下，慢死
<jusss> roylez: we care our network，大致是这个意思
<jusss> roylez: 你需要换linode了
<roylez> jusss: 35,199,393 40.0MB/s   in 4.6s
<roylez> jusss: vps上4.6秒下完
<roylez> jusss: 不知道scp回来多久
<roylez> jusss: 15k/s，大约2小时...吧...擦
<roylez> jusss: 幸好给自己留了肉翻的后路...
<jusss> roylez: 跟我一周前下rom一样，5秒把rom下到了do，从do下本地用了3小时，每秒10kb
<jzp113> 速度啊
<tryit> roylez, 准备肉翻到哪呢？
<tryit> roylez, 高手都不缺欧美的offer
<jusss> roylez: 把ph.d给我可好
<roylez> jusss: 好啊，你能收得过去就归你
<jusss> roylez: 你翻过去就不用天朝的ph.d了反正
<roylez> jusss: 我本来就没有兲朝的phd
<jusss> roylez: 你是什么专业的ph.d 女性生理与心里管理学？
<roylez> jusss: 嗯哪
<jusss> roylez: 女儿几岁了
<roylez> jusss: 5
<roylez> jusss: 下载速度10k左右
<roylez> jusss: 看片去了
<roylez> tryit: 我没任何offer
 * adam_magic_pack 求H1B
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 卢瑟
 * adam_magic_pack Loser求H1B
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 没有偷窥条子让你上路？
<imtxc> s/偷窥/头盔
<imtxc> 色大象又有 business 了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 中国警察管这个?
<jusss> 清华的ntp  s1b.ntp
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 额，你说的是朝阳的自行车啊？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你以为我在哪?
<imtxc> 我以你玩机车了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 朝阳区的那个福利很好，不知道啥时候推广开
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 国内机车也不管头盔吧?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 貌似我在朝阳还见过自助图书馆
<imtxc> 不管么？ 我看都戴以为北京会管呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 母鸡
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 来我大朝阳吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 昨天得知和我合租的那个小卧室, 比我的小6平米多, 我冲南他冲北, 我带阳台他不带, 因为旺季淡季的关系, 租金比我只便宜几十块钱....
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 现在租房正当时
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/325160
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 干啥
<onlylove_> 真TM的够了，一个到处是BUG的东西，还要假装BUG不存在继续测试
<eexpss> 这词，看着像“黐線”不。 adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 你这写的啥?
<eexpss> 额。你这都不知道啊。
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 黐線
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 不认识
<eexpss> 广佬都知道的土语
<adam_magic_pack> 線，又寫黐綫，係指電話嘅電路或電綫黐埋一齊，以至聽到啲雜聲，甚至其他電話嘅聲，搞到聽得唔清唔楚。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 脱线?
<eexpss> 不是这
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 看不懂也听不懂
<iorikyox> 我又来了
<iorikyox> 绝对是同配置的browser，windows正常开，debian就不行：http://imagebin.org/325164
<nyfair> http://www.jinke.la/gov/src/1415178666857.jpg
<nyfair> 麻蛋，这梗暴露年龄啊
<iorikyox> 三张就三张么，怕什么
<linyu> hi, 我还是没有搞清楚locale,请问一下，我应该改哪个环境变量能够让我cli出的提示信息是中文的？
<linyu> 比方说man一个不存在的词条时候，给的出错信息是英文的？
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 别闹了，imagebin在windows下面用firefox打不开，linux下面能打开，你怎么解
<gebjgd> linyu, man 很多有沒有中文
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 同配置什么的都是笑话
<gebjgd> linyu, 很正常
<linyu> gebjgd，我就是想出英文的内容
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 你的意思是：onedrive在linux下不能用
<onlylove_> nyfair: 阿姨好
<linyu> 现在默认出的是中文，出错内容也都是中文
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 有能用的，我只能这么说
<nyfair> onlylove_: 滚
<gebjgd> linyu,  man /usr/share/man/man1/
<nyfair> onlylove_: 快来陪我玩网游
<onlylove_> nyfair: 蜀黍好？
<gebjgd> linyu, 改你的locale
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 怪我没说清楚，我的问题是：在linux下，用firefox，能打开网页版Onedrive不？
<gebjgd> linyu, LANG=en_US man blabla
<nyfair> onlylove_: 给我滚到埃及东部旅游区
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，妹妹好
<iorikyox> drive.google没问题，通用，但是onedrive在我这里打不开啊
<nyfair> onlylove_: 老司机快来带我
<linyu> gebjgd: 那桌面语言会变吗？若果我改配置文件的话？
<iorikyox> nyfair: 哈哈，他开自行车么？
<gebjgd> linyu, 會
<iorikyox> 真是好奇怪的麻烦，没想到出这种问题
<gebjgd> linyu, LANG=語言編碼就可以了  不用改桌面設置
<linyu> gebjgd: 我知道，我就是想知道，我改了LANG以后，桌面语言会不会也变成英文
<linyu> 比方说软件菜单上面文字变成英文了
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 我两边都打不开
<onlylove_> iorikyox: ie没试过，反正两个系统的firefox都不行
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 我这里windows下正常开，但linux开就是空白页面，但登录的页面正常，mail页正常。
<gebjgd> linyu,  LANG=語言編碼就可以了  不會改全體桌面設置
 * adam_magic_pack 收到了一个空快递, 东西被抠走了
<iorikyox> onlylove_: linux下，ms的各种server，只有onedrive开不了
<gebjgd> linyu, 自己實驗就是是了
<gebjgd> linyu, 不然你這輩子都是小白
<onlylove_> iorikyox: linux下面reset了，
<onlylove_> iorikyox: windows下面等不及，我关了
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 你逗我，这跟reset有什么关系？
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 我没逗你，linux下面确实reset了
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 我只是和你说个事实
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 登录页面正常显示，只有输入name和psw后，转到正式页面，变成空白的了
<iorikyox> 真没想过有这种麻烦
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 我登陆页面都打不开
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 这跟地域有关？
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 不知道
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 讚
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 在天朝不是很正常麼
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我第一次遇到这事儿
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 好奇怪的，如果跟国家有关，那我昨天试过用代理登录，页面还是这个样子
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 昨天我已经试过了，至少在我这里，onedrive跟国家没关系的
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 微软的服务出问题的概率不大，那么剩下就一个可能了
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 自己想去吧
<linyu> gebjgd: 改过来了，看来没问题
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 我昨晚不得已，换到windows下，上传的文档
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 换到windows下面怎么还万不得已
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 你的意思我懂，但我的问题不是你想的那样
<onlylove_> iorikyox: 用window掉节操还是扣工钱
<iorikyox> 我应该是遇到了要么是系统，要么是firefox的问题，不是网络问题
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 我讓我父母從淘寶上定東西  就那個快鍵 2個都少了一個
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 用什麼win
<gebjgd> iorikyox, Linux娘哪裏不能滿足你
<iorikyox> gebjgd: 我现在用debian啊
<nyfair> gebjgd: 不能艹，总有开源卫道士跳出来
<iorikyox> gebjgd: onedrive页面打不开，麻烦你帮忙试一下么，onedrive.live.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online. (@ live.com)
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你可以
<nyfair> gebjgd: 滚
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 那個是什麼東西
<iorikyox> ge
<iorikyox> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 向來dropbox
<iorikyox> gebjgd: 你真的在开玩笑么？以前的skydrive 啊
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 沒有win
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 渣軟的東西
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 可以打開
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋
<iorikyox> gebjgd: 好吧，我换chromiun实施
<iorikyox> 试试
<iorikyox> 为嘛老是按错……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴儿总
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 买头盔去dkn自己试下，这玩意有大小号，小了的话夹头，容易夹傻
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 有线下?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 当然
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 帝都好多家
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么用命令查看当前局域网用户数量? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466551 如题,主要想看有没有人在蹭网,有人说可以进路由里看,但我想知道用什么命令可以实现这个功能 统计信息: 发表于 由 qw6503213 — 2014-12-04 17:49
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 都好偏僻...
<iorikyox> gebjgd: 蛋疼哦，chromium能打开，问题出在iceweasel
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 蛋疼哦，chromium能打开，问题出在iceweasel
<gebjgd> iorikyox, 好歹下載個firefox
<onlylove_> gebjgd: firefox也打不开
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 龙德店很方便，丽水桥下车走不远就是
<iorikyox> gebjgd: 你的建议是对的，我图方便，直接apt的ice
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 或者骑车去，dkn可以直接推车进去的
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 用的就是fx
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 隨便打開 需要截圖麼
<onlylove_> iorikyox: firefox打不开的网站多了去了，比方说imgbin
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 不需要，我这边所有机器都打不开，和系统没关系
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 关于这个，我这里正常
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 人品
<jusss> onlylove_: 赶快教我怎么mdk3干掉网络
<onlylove_> jusss: 自己搜去
<jusss> onlylove_: 公司培训尼玛要到7点
<iorikyox> onlylove_: 在 about:config 里，我搜ipv6 的时候，找到一个“capability.policy.maonoscript.sites”
<jusss> onlylove_: 以前有一次到9点
<onlylove_> jusss: 培训就培训吧，有工作餐没
<iorikyox> jusss: 都是男的？
<jusss> onlylove_: 没
<onlylove_> jusss: 靠，有病吧
<jusss> iorikyox: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove_: 对
<iorikyox> jusss: 那就没意思了
<onlylove_> jusss: 我才郁闷，一个明明有bug的程序，丫丫的和我说，你不用管这个，你用if判断跳过去
<jusss> onlylove_: 那就跳呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 过年吧，过年我打算出去玩俩月再说
<jusss> onlylove_: you say jump，i jump
<jusss> onlylove_: 我这个月中就走
<onlylove_> jusss: 我突然怀念以前干IT的日子了
<jusss> onlylove_: 第一个月开1k，4个月了还尼玛开1k5
<onlylove_> jusss: 那时候赚钱不多，但是没啥事做
<jusss> onlylove_: 我去玩网游也比这个多
<onlylove_> jusss: 你先和直线领导谈下，就说3个月了，什么时候给转正
<jusss> onlylove_: 我们这只有一个大老板
<onlylove_> jusss: 那就问他咯
<jusss> onlylove_: 小头头说的不算
<jusss> onlylove_: 月中，发了工资
<jusss> onlylove_: 也不想干了
<onlylove_> jusss: 他要是和你说，我这边经济紧张，以后给你张，你就说，老子不和你玩了，拜拜
 * onlylove_ 手上被划了一道血痕……
 * onlylove_ 恨死那些不包边的直角金属边框了
<jusss> onlylove_: 不喜欢这个工作
<jusss> onlylove_: 我要找个自己喜欢的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我这边不管哪个浏览器或者系统，都打不开的网站，一个是被公司屏蔽，一个是被墙屏蔽
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 德国不知道有没有墙
<onlylove_> jusss: 那你找吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 能找到最好
<jusss> onlylove_: 我也想去旅游
<jusss> onlylove_: 想去budapest london nyc paris
<jusss> 还有爱尔兰
<onlylove_> jusss: 你没钱，人给你签证么
<jusss> onlylove_: 所以是想
<jusss> onlylove_: 还有西藏
<onlylove_> jusss: 西藏可以去
<jusss> onlylove_: 看看制敌宝珠大王啥样
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> ee
<jusss> 赶快来些漂亮妹子的instagram号
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rb2ILVWNAADpkBJUZ5sAALrSwEiwB0AAOmo524.jpg 民间多智慧
<iorikyox> 嗯，告诉大家一个好消息，firefox打开onedrive页面显示空白的问题解决了
<iorikyox> 问题出在一个插件上，在onedrive页面禁用此插件就能正常显示了
<iorikyox> 真蛋疼的冲突
<freeflying> gfrog: 蛋蛋也要骑车了啊
<iorikyox> 加班培训的走了么？
<slucx> imtxc: 有其他好键盘推荐吗？比poker2便宜的
<jzp113> 键盘
<jzp113> 键盘？
<jzp113> freeflying, cherry
<pity_> wc
<gfrog> freeflying: 公共自行车……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人类的文明归结为两种 : 第一种为节约时间； 第二种浪费掉节约的时间。 我们称第一种为物质文明；第二种为精神文明。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • virtualbox4.3.20安装ubuntu kylin14.04动态分配空间问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466552 安装环境：win7旗舰版64位，virtualbox4.3.20，未安装增强包，ubuntu kylin14.04 动态分配8G，但是只能使用3.99G，启动后空间不足。请问各位是什么原因？ win7文件系统是ntfs。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 gclj999 — 2014-12-04 21:49
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急问，ubuntu安装到“其他选项”卡住了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466553 在win7笔记本下安装Ubuntu14.04，安装到其他选项卡住了，桌面空白，没有出现分区列表，鼠标一直在转，按alt+ctrl+f1,出现buffer i/o error on device sda，原来安装过一次麒麟，有没有成功，而且win7
<^k^>  ─> 也进不去了，后来全盘格式化掉重新装了win7，想要再装Ubuntu，又失败了。 谁能帮帮我呀，谢了！ 统计信息 …
 * pity 请教个问题：我用 plenv 安装了 5.20.1 版本的 perl，在 shell 里环境变量都配置好了，可以正常使用 5.20.1，但在 vim 中即使用相同的环境变量，perl 的版本依旧是系统自带的呢？
<psychiz> 有人吗
<^k^> psychiz:点点点.  03:16
<psychiz> 只有小K啊
<albert_> 前天爆的 智联的数据库哪位有？
<gebjgd> psychiz, albert_ 竟然有人在
<gebjgd> 睡覺
<albert_> 哟啊
<albert_> 有啊
<mayli> hi all
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  06:39
<mayli> hello
<mayli> hello elec
<albert_> 99999999999
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  06:42
<mayli> ...
<albert_> 你也没睡啊
<iorikyox> 早
<iorikyox> 转发一条'广告': DEAR WIKIPEDIA READERS: This week we ask our readers to help us. To protect our independence, we'll never run ads. We survive on donations averaging about $15. Now is the time we ask. If everyone reading this right now gave $3, our fundraiser would be done within an hour. Yep, that’s about the price of buying a programmer a coffee. We’re a small non-profit with costs of a top website: servers, staff and pr
<iorikyox>  a library or a public park where we can all go to think and learn. If Wikipedia is useful to you, take one minute to keep it online and ad-free another year.Thank you.
<tianji> Dear qins, my ibus Chinese input methods (sun pinyin, google .etc...)failed to work after I uninstalled yong (xiaoxiao shurufa)
<tianji> My system is the newest ubuntu version 14.10. And I am quite sure that I have the ibus-daemon started
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-05
<tianji> Before I installed yong, there was no problem about the input methods. But after the install process, the input buttons became grey and things remain unchanged after I deleted yong TAT
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 终于还是把搜狗输入法删掉了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466557 今天干活的时候先是fcitx 100% CPU，kill了之后过了几分钟apport又占用100% CPU，kill了之后搜狗的qimpanel就崩了，让我重启它 还是算了 只是想用个输入法，不是想折腾各种皮肤的 那么想做皮肤，做一
<^k^>  ─> 款独立的输入法好了，何苦去强x fcitx的面板呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosynirvana — 2014-12-05 0:45
<tianji> sorry gangcaidiaoxianle
<tianji> I was just intended to use input method under console. Probably I have to re-install my ubuntu in order to solve this problem meow TvTTvT
<tianji> I am even unable to find the src of yong /(><)\,wo nao zi dang shi yi ding jin shui le
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • “外观首选项”不见了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466558 论坛下载的14.10，前天好像提示升级过一次内核，没太在意直接升了。不知道是不是这个操作，系统设置中找不到了外观首选项。。。右键更换桌面背景直接打开系统设置界面。。。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 jarod99 — 2014-12-05 8:14
<tianji> Thank you! I will try updating the kernel alternatively
<yunfan> happyaron: 好像ci20开放预购了
<slucx> imtxc: 擦，淘宝买没发票
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04莫名死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466559 连续两天了，头天开着DELUGE下载，第二天过来屏幕点不亮了，键盘没反应，然后只好重启，重启后能用个10分钟左右又死机，再启动就没问题了，连续两天，受不了啊，系统日志也看不太懂。 附上日志，3号晚到4号早晨
<^k^>  ─> 死一次，4号晚到5号死一次 ubuntu kylin 14.04 64位 + cinnamon2.4.5 内核 3.13.40 统计信息: 发表于 由 躺在桌子上 — …
<slucx`> imtxc: 你当初在淘宝买poker2没发票吗？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42152
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google杀死扭曲字符形式的reCAPTCHA
<imtxc> slucx`: 天猫，当然有票
<gfxmode> yunfan: ci20的配置好高，觉得比树莓派实惠
<slucx`> imtxc: 我在淘宝上的阿祖外设买的
<slucx`> imtxc: 499顺丰包邮
<imtxc> slucx`: 一样
<imtxc> slucx`: 不过没发票的话应该比这便宜
<slucx`> 没在淘宝上买过电子产品，说凭购买记录保修一年
<onlylove> gfxmode: 而且ci20是送的，但是问题是，你得有个理由说服人，让人送你
<imtxc> onlylove: 穷，任性算理由不
<yunfan> gfxmode: 没用 他没有usb3 又没有sata io不行 真的用起来没啥大用处
<yunfan> onlylove: ci20现在开放预购了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那天我想了下 支持sata的芯片也行
<O0XX> imtxc: 渤海神卡可以忽悠下
<imtxc> O0XX: 已经到手？上图啊
<imtxc> 看看好看不
<O0XX> imtxc: 在家呢，忽悠下 白金和 他的那个 添金通， 还送了一对毛巾
<imtxc> O0XX: 哪个网点，怎么忽悠的
<O0XX> imtxc: 老规矩啊，就是什么理财还没到期什么的
<O0XX> imtxc: 北辰支行
<imtxc> 辣么远
<imtxc> O0XX: 你进去就说要办个白金卡还是咋说的
<O0XX> imtxc: 他一共也没几个网点
<O0XX> imtxc: 我是昨天去科技馆，顺路去的
<O0XX> imtxc: 先忽悠呗
<imtxc> 果然是 business 啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 一上来就说白金基本没戏
<O0XX> imtxc: 先忽悠，问问理财什么的
<imtxc> O0XX: 他们说的这个免费能免费多久
<O0XX> imtxc: 没说
<O0XX> imtxc: 白金估计能一直免吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 毕竟小银行
<onlylove> yunfan: 支持预购啊，不过买个这个东西……还真得想想做什么用，总不能扔家里当路由
<imtxc> O0XX: 还有一个问题，支付宝、小招客户端这些能不能实时的转帐到这些乡村银行
<imtxc> 添金通是啥
<O0XX> imtxc:  他们家从级别上不小，为数不多的有全国牌照的银行
<O0XX> imtxc: 支持 支付宝卡通，支持超网
<imtxc> O0XX: 这么屌
<O0XX> imtxc: 貌似还支持 银24 和 北同
<onlylove> http://digi.163.com/14/1205/08/ACMIN6BJ00162OUT.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 颤抖吧树莓派: Imagination推出65美元Creator CI20微机开发板_网易数码
<O0XX> imtxc: http://www.plycd.com/thread-109782-1-1.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 渤海添金宝，活期利率市场化－城商银行－玩卡网-卡友自己的家园，最具人气的信用卡论坛|借记卡论坛|银行卡论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> 这东西当高清播放器不知道行不行啊
<onlylove> 如果可以的话，弄个玩
<imtxc> O0XX: 话说我不咋会忽悠啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 那你那么多卡哪来的？
<imtxc> O0XX: 我的？ 网上填报申请的啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 我说借记卡
<imtxc> O0XX: 借记卡不用忽悠啊，我就一张光大，一张南京，都是普卡，直接开的
<O0XX> imtxc: 好吧...
<imtxc> 哦，小招那个烂大街的金卡工资卡也不算忽悠
<imtxc> 是工资卡都给金卡
<imtxc> O0XX: 话说你给说的你的理财现在在哪里，还有多就到期，多少数额
<O0XX> imtxc: 毛，我当时在百度也是招行工资卡，一直是个破普卡
<slucx> imtxc: elisp熟不熟？
<imtxc> slucx: 不
<imtxc> O0XX: fesco 办的都是金卡
<O0XX> imtxc: 百度也是fesco
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子，便宜来几个CI20
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42157
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国完成高通反垄断调查，结果可能触发专利战
<jusss> onlylove: 工行把我拒了
<jusss> onlylove: 经过25天的等待然后拒了
<jusss> 何等的卧槽
<onlylove> jusss: 拒了就拒了呗
<jusss> onlylove: 25天！25天！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<onlylove> jusss: 投诉
<onlylove> jusss: 投诉丫的，你要拒就拒的干脆点，这种欲拒还迎的态度损害了我幼小的心灵
<onlylove> jusss: 然后balabala一堆
<jzp113> 我就缺个信用卡 海淘了
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 我信用卡有了, 就差钱就能海淘了.
<jusss> onlylove: 现在走银联的网银验证都有几种方式
<onlylove> jzp113: 我信用卡有了, 就差钱就能海淘了
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊
<jzp113> 哈哈
<onlylove> jusss: 快捷支付吧，然后各个银行自己的小额支付
<jzp113> 我要海淘买个腰带
<jusss> onlylove: 讨厌手机绑定银行卡
<jzp113> 健身腰带 中国没得卖
<jusss> onlylove: 一个是将军令那种，一个是密保卡片，一个是恶心的手机短信验证
<jusss> onlylove: 交行没有密保卡片那种
<jusss> onlylove: 讨厌手机短信
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, markdown的文本编辑器不太好啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得手机短信挺好啊
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 用在线的还好些
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 想要编辑器和标记语言完美结合, 我只知道org-mode能做到.
<jusss> onlylove: 那天你着急用钱，手机又没信号或丢了或欠费了
<jusss> onlylove: 所有强制跟手机绑定的都恶心
<jusss> onlylove: 还有现在各种东西都尼玛要绑手机，
<jzp113> ProBook4230s 又不太会用emacs
<jusss> onlylove: 有钱了，就不用手机了
<jzp113> ProBook4230s  天天没事就是讨论那个vim 还是 emacs 好
<onlylove> jzp113: 你的时间都浪费在这件事上面了
<onlylove> jzp113: 你有时间在这件事上浪费，你可以撸多少次啊
<jzp113> onlylove, 不试试不知道啊
<jusss> onlylove: 其它银行那个还有密保卡片的
<jzp113> onlylove, 要入坑才能跳出来啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我去申请个，然后过了月中就把工行销了
<jusss> jzp113: emacs好，不解释
<jzp113> 算了
<jzp113> 我感觉gedit就可以了
<jusss> emacs是个虚拟的lisp machine，好处多多的
<jusss> imtxc: 现在哪个银行网银还支持密保卡这种的？ cc O0XX
<jusss> 将军令 密保卡 手机短信，除了这3种还有别的吗，
<onlylove> jzp113: 恭喜你跳出火坑
<onlylove> jusss: 盾
<O0XX> jusss: 工行有电子密码器 otp
<jusss> onlylove: 还装驱动，不喜
<jusss> O0XX: 就喜欢密保卡的，现在哪个银行还提供
<jzp113> 支付宝就不错
<onlylove> jusss: 建行和工行都有，建行是一次性的，用完了要去换
<onlylove> jusss: 但是不是所有网点都提供
<onlylove> jusss: 中行有类似将军令的东西
<onlylove> jusss: 换句话说，建行的第一道和最后一道口令是不能用的，因为要给你换卡用
<jusss> onlylove: 密保卡片，没有用了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道的就着两家，工行要用activeX
<onlylove> jusss: 建行不清楚，反正建行可以firefox登录
<onlylove> jusss: 支付不清楚，我有盾，不过准备消掉
<onlylove> jusss: 工行只能IE
<onlylove> jusss: 那个支持firefox是个忽悠人的，只能在特定版本用
<yunfan> onlylove: 看他到不支持usb3和sata  我就不打算买他了  除非谁送我
<yunfan> onlylove: 那天你说谁没事刷主板来着
<onlylove> yunfan: ProBook4230s这个
<yunfan> ProBook4230s: 主板如果rom坏了 可还有办法?
<ProBook4230s> yunfan: 寄回厂家
<yunfan> ProBook4230s: 老子是问厂家的办法
<onlylove> yunfan: 吹下来，换个好的
<ProBook4230s> yunfan: 老子不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道没有像etag那种方案 接个线出去 让他从别的地方读?
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果主板是好的，只是rom片坏了，就吹下来或者拔下来换个好的上去
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个没研究过，我等修电脑的只会用编程器刷片子
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为市面上卖的主板，貌似没留jtag
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，可能电脑主板就这么个办法，单片机的不清楚
<onlylove> yunfan: ci20不支持sata？还指望用那货做个高清播放机
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 面试不需要带笔记本吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我说这些人不会做事  只会跟着学树莓派
<onlylove> tryit: 你带那个做演示么？
<yunfan> 他要是支持usb3或者sata 现成就有厂家拿他来封装成个盒子电脑啊  onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 找君正的人再画个
<yunfan> onlylove: 看datasheet好像是芯片本身的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 估计他不想这么做
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果有人封盒子电脑，他为啥不直接这么做
<ProBook4230s> tryit: 不需要, 你啥时候去?
<jusss> tryit: 你要去哪面
<slucx> tryit: 面哪个？
<slucx> tryit: 面哪个？
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是芯片本身，那就没办法了
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为他们没想到这个
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不要以为你想到的别人就想到了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那有支持的arm片么？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 65刀
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 国内还没开卖
<tryit> ProBook4230s, 周一、周二一个
<tryit> slucx,  jusss 上海 驱动
<jusss> onlylove: 昨晚从北国超市买了耳机，29块，感觉还可以
<slucx> tryit: 加油
<jusss> onlylove: 比京东那个89的魅族ep-21强多了
<onlylove> jusss: 木耳其实很幸福
<jusss> onlylove: 魅族的还真不如杂牌货呀
<tryit> slucx, 现在坑不是很多，过了年估计就多很多
<jusss> onlylove: 你是金耳
<onlylove> jusss: 我不是，我木耳，听不出64和320的区别
<slucx> tryit: 我还有8k的绩效和10k的年终奖没发，不然我也走了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 听说那东西不支持sata，我咋做高清播放器玩啊，不要了
<tryit> ProBook4230s, slucx 刚才有一个猎头打电话，问我虚拟磁盘和虚拟云存储的区别……因为我简历里有写实现了一个简单的虚拟磁盘
<jusss> 虚拟磁盘是啥？
<slucx> tryit: 很高端的样子
<jusss> dd出来一个iso?
<tryit> jusss, 内存模拟的磁盘
<palomino|exhaust> ....
<ProBook4230s> tryit: ... ...
<tryit> 唉，理解下猎头吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 老司机说你是千人斩, 赶紧爆真相!!!
<jusss> palomino|exhaust: palomino|排废气装置   dict.cn/exhaust
<alvin_rxg> Title: exhaust是什么意思_exhaust在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典 (@ dict.cn)
<yunfan> onlylove: arm的有 rk3288好像支持的
<palomino|exhaust> = =
<palomino|exhaust> 我是想写exhausting
<palomino|exhaust> 但id太长服务器不让
<yunfan> 不过这些芯片一般都是做平板跟手机  基本不用那个usb3支持 我很怀疑他的实际速度
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 千人斩千人斩!!!
<onlylove> tryit: 那些猎头都是白痴，不懂技术，他们只知道，唉，这个客户需要这个，嗯，这个人简历也有，问下
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 刚入了poker2
<slucx> 在路上
<jusss> slucx: 好，送我吧
<slucx> jusss: 梦呢？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: imtxc 的?
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 老司机给我带meta键的键盘
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不是
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 白色红轴
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 他的是黑色青轴，而且他不出
<slucx> tryit: 刚毕业吗？
<tryit> slucx, 开玩笑……
<tryit> slucx, 我在IT不相关的单位工作8年了
<tryit> onlylove, ...
<slucx> tryit: 那干嘛入坑？IT不相关多好啊
<tryit> slucx, 毛线～
<tryit> slucx, 谁来谁知道
<onlylove> tryit: 求个IT不相关的
<slucx> tryit: 我做应用的
<slucx> 不对，我是写业务逻辑的
<tryit> slucx, 应用驱动都不错
<slucx> tryit: 得看地方
<tryit> onlylove, 来吧，饿不死你才怪～
<jusss> tryit: 在企业机关吗
<slucx> tryit: 我这边做应用的才饿死
<tryit> slucx, 机会挺多的，提升自己，
<^k^> jusss: define:虚拟磁盘 not defined.
<onlylove> tryit: 我只要有工作就不会饿死的
<tryit> onlylove, 问题是这个工作能饿死你
<onlylove> tryit: 工资多少
<GODDOG> 关注
<tryit> onlylove, 饿死你需要多少？:-)
<onlylove> tryit: 600？
<tryit> 哈哈，上面的全算开玩笑了，只是现在的工作没有太好的发展……
<onlylove> tryit: 发展什么的，都是浮云
<tryit> onlylove, 发展……发钱
<slucx> onlylove: 600你咋过？
<tryit> onlylove, 钱不是浮云……
<onlylove> slucx: 会饿死啊……老实说，600其实勉强能过
<onlylove> slucx: 问题是，现在哪里给你发600
<slucx> 租房都得多少了
<onlylove> slucx: 发600的地方600肯定能过
<onlylove> slucx: 因为当地物价便宜
<slucx> 就看处在当地哪个阶层了
<slucx> tryit: 你赶快入职吧，到时候求内推
 * slucx 吃饭
<GODDOG> onlylove: 发600的地方600 确实能过
<ProBook4230s> 问题是, 只是不饿死还远不够啊
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 买了五份京东那个六两的牛排
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 炖着吃吧.
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 牛肉不炖着吃都是浪费啊.
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1584188
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 庞麦郎最新单曲《打败它》绝对第一手 火热刚出炉 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 酱牛肉多好.
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 没有gao1 ya4 guo1
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: ... 普通的锅也可以
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 你还想什么
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 不饿死就好
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 吃好, 喝好, 玩好, 有个漂亮妹子.
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 对于我来说都是奢望
<onlylove> 那个傻逼小电影大赛开始3rd了……喵的，好不容易清静两天
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 当然了，对于你这样的温拿来说，这都不是事
<imtxc> 壕们早啊 happyaron adam_magic_pack ProBook4230s cherrot O0XX
<slucx-is-afk> onlylove: 像 adam_magic_pack ProBook4230s 才算是玩好
<imtxc> 蛤
<onlylove> slucx-is-afk: 所以说对我来说都是奢望啊
<slucx> 生活不易啊
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 败家小能手，粘塑料靠谱的胶水是啥
<slucx> 502
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35774573926&spm=a1z09.2.9.13.obqGAi&_u=511tpk478fc&mt=
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 手机支架懒人手机支架床头手机架子苹果iphone5S三星小米通用支架 【双夹头镁铝合金管只要9.9！2014年最后一波冲刺！累计销售50000件！】 价格: 元
<imtxc> 那天图便宜买了个这个，收到夹子是断的
<imtxc> slucx: 估计得找个黑科技的胶水才能粘好
<imtxc> slucx: 这个弹簧力量挺大的，粘不好估计还得断
<slucx> imtxc: 才8.8再买一个吧
<imtxc> slucx: 8 块
<imtxc> slucx: 掌柜子给我退钱了
<imtxc> slucx: 那个杆子说给我留下，我打算粘粘接着用…………
<imtxc> slucx: 太穷了，8 块钱也不能任性啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 千人斩, 发真相来!
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 千人斩, 发真相来!
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 千人斩, 发真相来!
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 矮胖丑，真的不是千人斩
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 老司机说你是
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 现在都找不到妹子了
<imtxc> 他们瞎说的
 * imtxc 求个妹子斩一下
<imtxc> 有妹子的人还需要床头手机支架这玩意儿？
<palomino|working> ....
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来12年就有路由器支持usb3 otg了
<imtxc> http://daily.zhihu.com/story/4315085
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 深夜食堂 · 想起牛肉面
<imtxc> 看得口水满满的啊
<onlylove> 你们一群人，整天看知乎作甚！
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> onlylove: caoliu 也看啊
<imtxc> 谁整天看zhihu
 * O0XX 1024
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过写这文章的妹子不专业
<imtxc> 牛肉面真正靠谱的吃法是肉蛋双飞
<imtxc> 丫只加了肉
<O0XX> imtxc:双飞？
<O0XX> imtxc: 还肉蛋 双飞？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道谁整天看知乎，四万姐还是你们科普给我的
<imtxc> O0XX: 对啊，兰州人的话，满福
<imtxc> 肉蛋双飞就是牛肉面的顶配啊
<imtxc> 旗舰套餐啊
<palomino|working> ...
 * onlylove 突然觉得兰州好可怕
<imtxc> onlylove: lol，咋了
<jusss> onlylove: 工行atm机每次取完钱还没退卡，就尼玛很大声的说，如您无需帮助请取出您的卡片，擦擦，
<onlylove> imtxc: 我吃面条很少计较面条的宽度，你们能因为二细和三细打起来
<jusss> onlylove: 真2b的设计
<onlylove> jusss: 怕你忘了
<imtxc> onlylove: P，没人打
<jusss> onlylove: 刚取完还没5秒，就尼玛喊，而且声音还很大
<imtxc> onlylove: 各有各的党派，从来不会乱
<jusss> onlylove: 要换银行，我要个能用密保卡的银行
<onlylove> jusss: 建行
<onlylove> jusss: 我就知道工行和建行有
<onlylove> jusss: 其他的不知道
<imtxc> 我们厂最近装的那个招行 ATM 看起来好高级，难道现在 ATM 都支持 NFC 了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 非接交易？我司楼下那个早有了
<onlylove> jusss: 其实用盾也无所谓
<onlylove> jusss: 不过建行的二代盾……略麻烦
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过它上面有俩东西我不认识，完了拍照看看
<yunfan> onlylove: 昂达的一个平板 居然配了个 micro usb3.0
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠特性吸引对它感兴趣的用户啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 以后可以收购二手这个板子来组集群了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不然大家都一样，卖不掉啊
<jusss> onlylove: 盾还得安装驱动，不要
<onlylove> jusss: 穷事情
<onlylove> jusss: 中国人在骗人这方面比老外擅长多了
<onlylove> jusss: 换句话说，以后老外的网银要用USBKEY，说不定还得跟中国银行学
<jusss> tryit: 你上午说的那个虚拟磁盘是指ramfs?
<tryit> jusss, 类似于ramdisk不是ramfs
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5433b59c0100l6oj.html
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 买了，又后悔了——白金石楠木3776_1412674972_新浪博客
<imtxc> 钢笔都要金丝楠木的啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 土豪的生活啊
<imtxc> 对
<slucx> imtxc: 你的青轴声音大不？
<onlylove> slucx: 说好的青轴声音最大呢
<slucx> imtxc: 网上说poker的青轴声音不是很大
<slucx> onlylove: poker的不是很大
<ProBook4230s> 别yy了, 机械键盘没用的
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 我记得他好像买了个红轴
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 其实, 键盘都一样用.
<onlylove> slucx: 来说说，你的红轴噪音咋样
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 2000块钱的键盘, 该写不出来的代码还是不会写
<slucx> onlylove: 还没到
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 说是那么说
<slucx> 我感觉 ProBook4230s 跟CU上的blueguy有一拼
<imtxc> slucx: 啥啥啥啥
<ProBook4230s> slucx: 谁啊?
<onlylove> slucx: 不常去cu，blueguy啥货色，来说说
<imtxc> slucx: 别瞎说， 青轴， 有钢板
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 去chinaunix搜下
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 我懒啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 国产机械都有吧
<imtxc> slucx: 你买了听听就知道了，你周围的人不能午睡投诉你的时候你就知道声音咋样了
<jusss> ProBook4230s: 败家呀
<ProBook4230s> jusss: 我让别人别花钱买贵键盘, 也叫败家?
<imtxc> 键盘是一样用，能舒服点儿是舒服点儿嘛，毕竟女朋友舒服了自己也舒服不是
<jusss> imtxc: 也可能是自己舒服了女朋友不舒服
<imtxc> jusss: 活不好别怪别人
<ProBook4230s> jusss: 活不好别怪别人
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 老司机你这是双关啊
<imtxc> jusss: 活儿不好别怪别人啊
<imtxc> lol
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 给你点赞.
 * ProBook4230s 觉得 imtxc 绝对是这个频道里的人生赢家. 
 * ProBook4230s adam_magic_pack happyaron 只是有钱而已, 但是真的说到人生赢家, 非 imtxc 莫属.
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 给千人斩跪了!
<imtxc> ******************************
<imtxc> 求别黑
<KAO> 千人斩 233333
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 给千人斩跪了!
 * imtxc 躲会儿风头
<ProBook4230s> KAO: 啥叫千人斩啊?
<onlylove> 出粮了，快到还款的时间了
<onlylove> ProBook4230s: 千人斩，源于岛国
<imtxc> ProBook4230s: 今天壕蛙转的那条微薄说：“机械键盘都是java程序员因为代码量太多给炒起来的，我们用python的一行顶java十行，用这个薄膜键盘也是很舒服的还不会吵到同事。” 这个是真的么
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 必然不是啊.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: java设计精良, 一行顶python10行啊
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/view/527379.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 千人斩_百度百科
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 我打算看看这个电影, 看上去不错啊.
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 陈法蓉年轻的时候还是挺漂亮的
<KAO> 千人斩的意思很多，我刚进来就看到千人斩，彻底尿了
<imtxc> ……………………
<imtxc> 泥们媾了
 * O0XX 媾字用的传神！
<imtxc> 被发现了
<KAO> 泥垢
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个，你最近看左传么
<imtxc> onlylove: 木有啊，咋
<onlylove> imtxc: 我怎么记得这字眼左传里面常见
<imtxc> o
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 发真相来!!!
<imtxc> onlylove: 那本我就知道课本里面的那几篇
<ProBook4230s> onlylove: 别闹了, 跟左传有毛关系, 千人斩用媾这个字本来就是天经地义的啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 肉食者鄙，之类
<ProBook4230s> imtxc: 还有邹忌修八尺有余
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 发真相来!!!
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 发真相来!!!
<imtxc> 太难看，从来不自拍
<imtxc> 给人发照片被拉黑了好多次了。。。。。。
<O0XX> imtxc: adam_magic_pack 要约你？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: imtxc 你俩要yp？
<imtxc> ... 没有啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 不要羞射嘛小伙子
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 我把手机给你看看
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 先点一下
<onlylove> 这频道没法混了
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 跑起来了竟然.
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 估计是
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 不容易, ceo都出来了, 还没跑起来确实说不过去
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 估计是先跑起来的
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 必选
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 必须啊
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> eexpss: airdroid壕
 * O0XX 水中几个分子看着不断向上飞的同伴，由衷的赞叹道：看看人家，真是蒸汽啊。
 * adam_magic_pack 一下子觉得办公室不热了
<ProBook4230s> adam_magic_pack: 可能是你已经死了, 感觉不到冷热了
<eexpss> O0XX: 你居然看weibo
<adam_magic_pack> ProBook4230s: 好哲学
 * O0XX 中间缺了个符号吧？
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 咱办公室应该搬到东京, 那边热
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 乃如mx4了？
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 乃入mx4了？
<eexpss> ProBook4230s 好妖的nick
<ProBook4230s> gfrog: 没啊.
<ProBook4230s> eexpss: 昂, 这几天觉得这个nick不错. 先用几天.
<gfrog> ProBook4230s: 难道你在5s上跑touch？
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 没啊, 我根本就没用touch
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 我只是看了截图.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • btrfs-convert将ext4转换成btrfs后分区空间损失30% http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466567 操作步骤： 1.建立一个10G大小的分区，先格式化成ext4（比如：/dev/sda4），具体步骤不再详述; 2.使用btrfs-convert命令将这个ext4的分区转换为btrfs文件系统，命令： #sudo btrfs-convert /dev/sda4
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/325212
<eexpss> gfrog:
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕
<gfrog> eexpss: 做咩？
<eexpss> 看图。好多白点
<gfrog> eexpss: 你们那坡好像很多啊
<eexpss> 来长沙不
<gfrog> eexpss: 去了你请客？
<eexpss> 可以横扫
<eexpss> 请
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ^
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 包路费住宿么?
 * O0XX 求带
<eexpss> 。。 包给你找一个富婆算了。
 * imtxc 带
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 最好不过
<eexpss> 。。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:  当然不好啦，富婆分你家产怎么办啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<eexpss> 很多。赶紧来
<eexpss> 罗杰以为找到了。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 台湾somevi???频道在讨论"洗洗看志玲"... MSErgo4000
<eexpss> gfrog: 密密麻麻。http://imagebin.org/325213
<MSErgo4000> adam_magic_pack: 啥东西?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4000: 不知道...
<imtxc> ios 就没有 airdroid 这样好的解决方案么
 * imtxc 求赠送手机
<Administrator_> hi
<gfrog> eexpss: ……
<^k^> Administrator_:点点点.  14:30
<gfrog> eexpss: 神，原来你们长沙管娃都叫崽崽
<gfrog> eexpss: 我还以为乃家娃小名儿崽崽呢
<eexpss> 谁说的
<gfrog> eexpss: 一年级
<eexpss> 小毛毛，才叫崽崽。
<gfrog> eexpss: 闺女叫啥？
<eexpss> 一样
<tryit> eexpss, 好熟悉的崽崽……
<eexpss> lol
<tryit> eexpss, 有机会了一定回去看看
<tryit> eexpss, 长沙
<eexpss> tryit: 好啊
<Administrator_> sqlalchemy 谁用过？
<gfrog> eexpss: 那小毛毛是what？
<jusss> eexpss: 2代在长沙找到真爱了？
<eexpss> 嫩毛毛。很小的。
<tryit> eexpss, 下周面试驱动岗位，忐忑
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 青沟子娃儿
<eexpss> tryit: 找到地方了啊。
<gfrog> eexpss: 那娃大了叫啥？ 大崽崽？
<eexpss> 应该没问题
<tryit> eexpss, 有2个面试机会，上海
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这是啥方言？
<tryit> eexpss, 现在看自己写过的代码，实现原理自己心里先过一遍，
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 四川方言
<eexpss> gfrog: 崽伢子
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 话说乃找个川妹子算了……
<eexpss> tryit: 你那么认真的，肯定可以
<gfrog> eexpss: 崽发芽了？ lol
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 错过了啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还有机会
<eexpss> gfrog: 你也是伢子啊。 lol
<tryit> eexpss, 你要是雇主我就放心了，哈哈
<eexpss> :D
<gfrog> eexpss: 各种奇怪的叫法
 * O0XX 这破vps的io真是慢
<eexpss> 其实拼音里面没那发音。 gfrog
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 四川话管屁股叫沟子, 然后两三岁小孩屁股沟是青颜色的, 所以叫青沟子娃
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 你找过四川妹子学的？
<tryit> eexpss, 关键是硬件和驱动还没搞完，现在只熟悉led、按键、LCD、nand flash这些
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 在四川待过两年
<tryit> eexpss, 摄像头、音频视频之类的还没搞
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 其实我猜到了 lol
<tryit> eexpss, 否则面试机会会多很多
<eexpss> tryit: 有些方面，是开始工作后，才有机会接触的。
<eexpss> gfrog: 蛋蛋肯定在四川失贞了。
 * gfrog 周末了，想出门耍
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你想去哪浪
<gfrog> eexpss: 说不定去四川之前就失了
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 你想去哪浪
<eexpss> gfrog: 好吧。“至少”
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: MSErgo4000 宜家睡午觉或者去沃尔玛捏方便面
<tryit> eexpss, 发现android的机会很多很多，底层驱动方面
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: å¼±.
<eexpss> tryit: 应该是。
<gfrog> eexpss: 去四川交给竹笋？
<tryit> eexpss, 有市场才有机会，薪资才能上去
<eexpss> 竹笋？这能干嘛
<gfrog> MSErgo4000: 现在流行怎么浪？ 去科技馆？ cc O0XX
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 是啊. 科技馆很赞的.
<tryit> eexpss, 以后不懂就多多请教了
<eexpss> tryit: 我这里，都觉得想要折腾android了。
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 今天 O0XX 还说呢, 年纪大了, jy不够了
<eexpss> 你现在多半好多方面比我都熟悉了。
<tryit> eexpss, ......差得远
<gfrog> MSErgo4000: 难道丫去的中国科技馆？ 鸟巢边那个？
 * gfrog 啥情况……
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 难道他去的是俄罗斯科技馆?
<gfrog> MSErgo4000: 不知道帝都有几个科技馆……
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 考虑到每个区都有个青少年科技馆, 那应该挺多的
 * O0XX ...
 * O0XX 不要乱黑
<adam_magic_pack> 青春期科学教育馆
<gfrog> MSErgo4000: 也对
 * O0XX 假实在多啊，休不完啊
<MSErgo4000> O0XX: 给我啊.
 * gfrog 据说帝都已经成功晋级世界第二了，仅次于伦敦，
 * gfrog 据说帝都博物馆数量已经成功晋级世界第二了，仅次于伦敦，
<tryit> gfrog, 帝都、伦敦，共性，污染……
<tryit> gfrog, 曾经的
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 英国人几点上班?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不知道，反正我9点上班的时候街上大把大把跑步踩自行车的
<eexpss> 额，基蛙又跑出去了？
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: 昂, 谭嗣同故居都算进去了.
<gfrog> MSErgo4000: 要是二环里胡同四合院都不拆，是不是得家家都算博物馆……
<gfrog> MSErgo4000: 还有城墙……
<MSErgo4000> gfrog: lol~
<onlylove> 城墙因为地铁拆了
<onlylove> ee的墙纸好怪
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 鬼, 文革的时候就惦记修地铁呢?
<gfrog> onlylove: 艹，地铁修护城河里不刚好嘛，还少挖土方了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 地铁早就有
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我说了文革的时候
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 以前是军用，打仗了直接做地铁跑进山
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42163
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑莓CEO称西方政府不会允许来自中国的并购
 * pity 奇怪，为啥 .ssh/config 里的 Port 有时候不管用呢？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 其实吧，地铁是一方面，公路是另一方面
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E5%9C%B0%E9%93%81#1953.E5.B9.B4.EF.BC.8D1965.E5.B9.B4.EF.BC.9A.E6.9C.80.E5.88.9D.E8.A7.84.E5.88.92.E9.98.B6.E6.AE.B5
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 北京地铁 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 地铁原因大点
 * pity 明明在配置文件里指定好了端口号，在命令行不加端口号参数时还是会默认连接到 22 端口
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不过好在城门都留下了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 一半都没留下来吧, 都?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 额……其实我也不记得了，反正正阳门和永定门是在的，估计东直门和西直门肯定没了
 * O0XX 天安门
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 那是宫门吧...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 地铁建设中最有争议的一步就是拆除北京内城从复兴门到北京站的城墙和城门，以为采用明挖回填法施工的地铁腾出空间。建筑学家梁思成提议保留城墙，以作为老北京城的标志。毛泽东主席则认为拆除城墙优于拆除民居。最后，周恩来总理要求保留正阳门城楼及箭楼，而其他的城门、城墙则被拆除
<onlylove> O0XX: 别闹，那个不是城门
<gfrog> onlylove: 四城九门，你数数还剩几个？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 复兴门到北京站，就宣武门崇文门和正阳门
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 西安的城墙还算完整, 比北京强太多了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 因为西安不是首都啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 如果当初选西安，你试试
<gfrog> onlylove: 南京也至少留了不少城墙可以当公园
 * O0XX http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E5%9F%8E%E9%97%A8
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我的屏幕 最大分辨率 只有 1024*768 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466568 我的电脑分辨率只有1024*768,在win7下是正常的。 系统 ubuntu 14.04,实验过各种办法。 我的电脑 配置 集成显卡 intel hd 2500, 显卡: Intel® Ivybridge Desktop cpu :Intel® Core™ i3-3240 CPU @ 3.40GHz × 4 1、xrandr 2、syste
<^k^>  ─> m-grasp -xf 3、intel-linux-graphics-installer 4、编译源代码，但是中间有失败的。 https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentat ... …
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 因为南京是中华民国的首都么? lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 四城九门是怎么说的，我知道的是内九外七
<gfrog> onlylove: 皇城四
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 别闹，南京六朝古都
<gfrog> onlylove: 提古都，西安笑了
<onlylove> gfrog: 洛阳表示不服
<onlylove> gfrog: 当过首都的地方多了
<onlylove> gfrog: 但是时间长的就是南京和西安
 * gfrog 修地铁拆城墙纯粹是鬼扯淡，当时就修内城南面一面，为毛把其余三面和外城也都拆了
<O0XX> gfrog: 老毛强迫症
<O0XX> gfrog: 索性都拆了
<gfrog> O0XX: 唉
<O0XX> gfrog: 拆了好，不拆建不了新奇迹，西直门桥
<gfrog> O0XX: 卧槽，那奇葩桥，我看地图都没看明白该怎么绕
 * gfrog 元大都土城儿还有一截呢，明城墙竟然都光了……
<O0XX> gfrog:留着那城墙是为了gaoji方便
<gfrog> O0XX: 啧啧，您门儿清啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 是啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 我也看见消息了
<O0XX> gfrog: 你也不差啊
<MSErgo4000> 城墙确实比较麻烦.
<MSErgo4000> qiao: 土豪, 最近不见你蹦出来说话了啊
<pity> 果然我写在 ~/.ssh/config 里的 Port 不生效，早期写的也没生效
<imtxc> pity: 有这事儿？
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
 * imtxc 膜拜大 dd happyaron
<pity> imtxc: 嗯，原来之前就那样，我给把特殊端口号的机器给别名了
<adam_magic_pack> pity: p姐, ubuntu和debian的ssh config文件就不同, 你不如man ssh_config看看你的config应该写哪
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<imtxc> pity: 用 -F 指定 config 文件看看？
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<imtxc> pity: 是不是没有用默认的配置文件呢
 * O0XX 赞！
<pity> adam_magic_pack: Port    Specifies the port number to connect on the remote host.  The default is 22. Mac 的是这样的
<adam_magic_pack> pity: 我说配置文件路径可能不一样
<pity> imtxc: /etc/ssh_config 我没动
<pity> adam_magic_pack: SYNOPSIS ~/.ssh/config /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<imtxc> pity: 指不定你妹子给你动了呢
<pity> imtxc: 她根本不懂这个
<pity> adam_magic_pack: Mac 的 man ssh_config 里也的也是这俩
<eexpss> pity: 屁股擦擦键盘，也可以写程序的啊。
<imtxc> pity: -v 这个啊
<imtxc> -vv 看看哪里的问题呗
<yunfan> happyaron: 不过我也不想要了
<pity> imtxc: 就是 -v 看见我指定了特殊端口它连接了默认的 22
<O0XX> eexpss: 你这个好有画面感啊
<pity> eexpss: ....
<eexpss> O0XX: nnnd 一说这，你就蹦出来了。
<roylez> eexpss: 还是您牛
<O0XX> eexpss: 必须的
<eexpss> roylez: 你现在在哪里了啊。博士
<O0XX> eexpss:扎西都蹦出来了
<roylez> eexpss: 在家啃老
<eexpss> O0XX: 我很担心蛋蛋，你和他共处一室。。。
<eexpss> roylez: 你又回来了？
<O0XX> eexpss:谁的？
<roylez> eexpss: +1
<roylez> eexpss: 我一直没走啊
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 蛤蟆笑话你
<eexpss> roylez: 额。。。之前是出去了啊
<roylez> eexpss: 您老年痴呆了吧？...
<O0XX> roylez: 袋鼠壕
<eexpss> nnnnd
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛君？
<O0XX> roylez: aha
<roylez> O0XX: 原来你变成叉蛋蛋的黑毛君了
<O0XX> roylez: 我这个是蛋蛋叉叉
<eexpss> roylez: 你的澳洲妹子呢
<O0XX> roylez: 不是叉蛋蛋
<roylez> O0XX: 蛋蛋被叉了一个呢，别以为看不清
<roylez> eexpss: 木有
<eexpss> Egg is a fork of it, do not think see 乐乐你语法有问题，你看翻译不出。
<eexpss> 你有语病
 * roylez 好困，接着去睡觉
<eexpss> 难道真窝在家里？
 * gfrog adam_magic_pack 乃们组那个转到CDO的发邮件了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 羡慕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 据说是大神？
<MSErgo4000> 羡慕
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc> 羡慕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不知道, 他跟我说他去的那个组都是大神
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 各种kernel maintainer
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 据说牛人很多
<eexpss> roylez: 给你提神。懒家伙。 http://picpaste.com/pi-OCqPGuik.png
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 羡慕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 羡慕死了, worldwide remote 啊!
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 来撒
<albert_> 我要开挂
<albert_> 不开挂怎么活在当下
<adam_magic_pack> albert_: 生命多么美好, 为什么要挂?
<albert_> 你们这些loser
<albert_> 就只直挂 挂IRC
<albert_> 以为挂个IRC就很牛逼
<albert_> loserloserloser
<albert_> 哈哈哈哈
 * imtxc 拜 worldwide remote 壕 gfrog
<albert_> 不爽就特么来打我啊
<albert_> 哈哈哈哈
<albert_> irssi
<albert_> yoyo
<imtxc> 来个 op？
<gfrog> imtxc: adam_magic_pack 说的不是我
<imtxc> 我来处理
<imtxc> cc MSErgo4000 freeflying adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> cc happyaron
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我觉得他说的对, 我就是loser啊....
 * imtxc 首壕都得单独 cc
<albert_> 我只是太无聊了
<albert_> 早饭都没吃
<albert_> 哎。。。
<albert_> 大家嗨起来啊 。。。。。。
<albert_> 都在上班嘛。。。
<albert_> 刚起来，衣服都还没穿好呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 拜千人斩op
<albert_> 冷包了。
<albert_> op是什么。。。。
<albert_> 高富帅才不玩IRC呢
<albert_> 决定去吃海底捞。。。。。饿死了。。。。拜拜啊
<eexpss> 这谁啊
<imtxc> 已经摆平了
<O0XX> imtxc: 千人斩铁腕op壕
 * adam_magic_pack fuck, 我司行政流程真特么二
<imtxc> O0XX: 早上的问题还没请教完呢
<imtxc> O0XX: 说理财在哪家靠谱，说多少靠谱，说多少时间到期靠谱
<O0XX> imtxc: 就说年后到
<O0XX> imtxc: 3，4十个
<albert> 走了
<imtxc> O0XX: 说在股市被套呢靠谱？
<O0XX> imtxc: 这个不好吧
<albert> 只持有00700
<albert> 也是坑了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我司慢慢变得二逼了我觉得, 有点红帽的倾向
<albert> 好担心泡沫
<O0XX> imtxc: 靠，他家的网银居然可以linux上
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: hmm？
<albert> 我现在知道 op是啥意思了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 工程师氛围越来越差
<albert> 是不是就屏蔽的意思
<albert> 不过好像这个屏蔽机制不管用
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不会吧？ 咋了？ pm吐槽下
<albert> 还有，鹳狸猿你好没谱
<albert> 调侃一下就当真。。。。
<albert> 不亏而众loser之首呀。。。
<albert> 真的饿爆了。。。。撤～～
<MSErgo4000> imtxc: 刚去wc了.
<MSErgo4000> adam_magic_pack: 那个人说的一点儿都不对, 虽然irc里面有咱俩这样的屌丝, 但是还是有 imtxc 这样的千人斩啊
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4000: 你说的对
<eexpss> http://uploadpie.com/rqzRr
<^k^> eexpss: ⇪ image/gif
 * O0XX 求百人斩
 * MSErgo4000 最近心情都不太好啊
<nyfair> 老司机们老司机们，我又来婊python了
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<nyfair> 有个问题
<nyfair> 现在有一堆tuple，tuple里面的元素都是整数
<nyfair> 然后我要找出这堆tuple里面第一个元素最大的那个tuple
<nyfair> 换句话说就是max(tuple1, tuple2 ... tuple10086)
<nyfair> 但是这么用的话，这个sb语言在第一个元素一样的时候还会比较tuple里面的第二个元素
<nyfair> 我不像让它这么干，有没有语法糖啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 老司机发糖
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 第一个元素一样的时候?
<nyfair> 嗯
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 其实就是我只关心第一个元素，后面是啥都没关系。哪怕有多个tuple第一个元素一样大，随便给我一个就行
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 老司机快开车
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我不会python
<adam_magic_pack> lol
<jusss> O0XX: 谁家的网银linux?
<O0XX> jusss: cbhb
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: ccb
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 教授!!!
<tryit> 哈，又一个面试机会……
<lainme> jusss: 恒生
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 阿裆
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> tenzu: 教授好
<onlylove> jusss: 建行linux下fierfox可用，支付不清楚，很久之前的事情了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42165
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenBSD分支Bitrig发布1.0版
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 什么时候来帝都请我吃大腰子?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 这么着急？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: firefox chrome opera 均可？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 母鸡, 我只有招商
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 和工商的工资卡
<onlylove> jusss: 其余两个我没试过
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 招商可以手机支付, 蛮好的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，你最近没网购过？
<tenzu> 建行登录网银还行，工商得开ie tab
<onlylove> jusss: 我就没linux下面支付过
<onlylove> jusss: 我都是货到付款
<jusss> lainme: sjz这种四线城市估计没恒生
<onlylove> lainme: 蓝莓你家开银行的吧，这种小银行都知道
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4000: 你在顺丰坨坨之类的地方买生鲜可以货到付款么?
 * pity 我找到 ~/.ssh/config 指定端口不生效的原因了，原来我在最前面写了 Host * Port 22，巨傻逼的做法
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我觉得你应该请我吃大腰子
<MSErgo4000> adam_magic_pack: 口以
<onlylove> jusss: 我更愿意相信 lainme说的是恒丰
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 跟手机绑定的银行感觉都不好，万一那天着急付款，手机没信号了没电了丢了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4000: 京东的不行, 估计怕拒收然后东西变质
<MSErgo4000> jusss: 石家庄够四线?
<MSErgo4000> adam_magic_pack: 可能? 我不知道
<jusss> MSErgo4000: 错了，连四线都不够
<MSErgo4000> jusss: 肯定不够啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4000: 好歹人是省会吧
<jusss> MSErgo4000: 对
<tenzu> pity: 勇哥肿么指定22端口啊
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 快捷支付为主, 一年也用不了几回网银
<MSErgo4000> onlylove: 省会怎么了?
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你在首都当然不用网银。。。
<onlylove> MSErgo4000: 我觉得一个省会要是连四线都算不上，那省穷的可以
<pity> tenzu: ~/.ssh/config 里在一段主机配置内写 Port 22
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 快捷支付在贵州山上都能用吧
<MSErgo4000> onlylove: 成都之类的也就四线, 石家庄能跟成都一个级别?
<onlylove> MSErgo4000: 好吧，确实不行
<MSErgo4000> onlylove: 二线城市太少了主要是.
<tenzu> MSErgo4000: 饼都算几线？
<onlylove> 济南表示哭瞎
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: 最多四线
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: 天津肯定比不过东莞这样的城市吧
 * tenzu 悲伤的优越感。。。
<eexpss> tenzu: 疼疼，天津听说有黑社会。
<onlylove> tenzu: 饼都最多算乡镇，你还想当城市？
<tenzu> eexpss: 有吧
<happyaron> MSErgo4000: 东莞已经完蛋了
<MSErgo4000> happyaron: 东莞依靠的是制造业.
<eexpss> tenzu: 你都这样说。估计是真的了
<tenzu> onlylove: 我想起10多年前“炸过了”的那个笑话
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 有生活
<happyaron> MSErgo4000: 都去周边了
<MSErgo4000> happyaron: 但是起步早啊, 有钱人多啊.
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 。。。带这么黑的么
<onlylove> tenzu: 啥笑话，求科普
<tenzu> eexpss: 不是说公安局就是最大的黑社会么
<happyaron> MSErgo4000: 有钱人都在往上广深走
<MSErgo4000> happyaron: 就跟美帝现在也把制造业移走一大部分一样.
<eexpss> tenzu: 不是这说话。是真有。
 * adam_magic_pack 京东全品类200-20适合买啥?
<MSErgo4000> happyaron: 说的就跟天津的有钱人不去北京一样..
<tenzu> onlylove: 拉登要炸饼都，飞机上看了一下，说炸过了，走吧。。。
<onlylove> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> eexpss: 那我就不知道了
<onlylove> tenzu: 正常，几个地痞啥的，我家小农村都有
<tenzu> happyaron: 要不要让阿裆请咱们吃大腰子？
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: 要!
<jusss> tenzu: 这个裆字用的秒
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: 我还没见过你呢
<tenzu> MSErgo4000: 你那么激动干嘛？
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: 我也要吃啊!
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: adam请客是吧?
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: 你啥时候来帝都啊
<tenzu> jusss: 你想多了
<lainme> onlylove: 我在香港用的是恒生
<tenzu> MSErgo4000: 我在和女王申请假期
<MSErgo4000> tenzu: 昂 .
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/view/79978.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 恒生银行 _百度百科
<MSErgo4000> 恒丰是个毛毛小地方银行啊...
<jusss> tenzu: 要不要让阿腰请咱们吃大裆子？
<happyaron> MSErgo4000 所以你看饼都不是那么那么行
<happyaron> tenzu: 好啊好啊
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 当事人不要回避话题
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧，我小白了
<happyaron> tenzu: 阿当请客我肯定到
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你请吃饭吗？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我觉得应该地主请客，咱们直接去阿裆家门口
<adam_magic_pack> 我心甘情愿的请 imtxc
<onlylove> MSErgo4000: http://baike.baidu.com/view/420187.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 恒丰银行 _百度百科
 * jusss 大家快来看呀，土豪请全频道的吃饭了，赶快来呀，来完了抢不到馍馍
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥他只请 imtxc  cc imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 你来回答
<happyaron> tenzu: 好赞
<MSErgo4000> onlylove: 我知道啊, 我只是说他是个小地方银行.
<qiao> MSErgo4000: 刚开完会～
 * qiao 各路壕早～
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个你知道不？ http://www.oschina.net/news/57652/kylin-olap-engine-join-apache-foundation-incubator
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 国人开发的 Kylin 项目加入 Apache 基金会孵化 - 开源中国社区
<qiao>  cc imtxc MSErgo4000 onlylove bcao gfrog huntxu
<onlylove> qiao: 首席折煞我，我不是壕
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何查看设备唯一号，求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466574 dell R220的服务器，安装乌班图12.04LTS版本， 香港的工程师说法就是：需要查到设备的唯一号，并且发给他，他给过来的命令是：cat /etc/liveu/baseuniqueid<enter> 有没有大神能看明白什么意思？这个命令他
<^k^>  ─> 们远程就能用，我就怎么都用不了，也查不到所谓的唯一号，请大神指点。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlimm …
<huntxu> qiao: 首席折煞我，我不是壕
<bcao> qiao, 啥cc 我
<qiao> bcao: 壕， 早～
<bcao> qiao, 哦 早
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 拜黑暗料理大师
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 恩，应该的
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 为毛你们公司有HR了，不招QE了
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 穷, 没hc
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 工资都发你这了把。。把你开了能招10个我。。。
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 半个你都不够
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 壕，别闹
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 真得
<WhiteMoOn> 谁用过PeakServers的vps啊
<bcao> 听说 Madper 打球都比你厉害了。。
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 冷笑
<MSErgo4000> qiao: 啥会开这么久...........
<MSErgo4000> qiao: 贵组越来越高大上了
<bcao> MSErgo4000, kernel 追妹子研究大会
<bcao> 各种方式阿
<MSErgo4000> bcao: ... ... ... 首先, 现在rh中国有做kernel的?
<qiao> bcao: ...
<bcao> qiao, MSErgo4000 看不起你！
<MSErgo4000> bcao: 其次, 都做kernel了, 还需要追妹子?
<bcao> qiao, MSErgo4000, 看不起做kernel的！
<qiao> bcao: 我也看不起怎么说～
<qiao> bcao: 话说，贵组还要人不 ？
<bcao> qiao, 要阿，贵组要人么，我去
<qiao> bcao: 没看到要人，不过我过去，你过来就行了么。。
<bcao> 靠谱，你太贵了，我不知道我们组是不是用的起
<MSErgo4000> 靠谱，你太贵了，我不知道我们组是不是piao的起
 * O0XX 求offer
<imtxc> 啥啥啥，半天没看，我又被黑了
 * adam_magic_pack 求H1B offer
<imtxc> 最近没怎么撸，不需要腰子啊
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 啥是H1B offer
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 我乱打的
<imtxc> madper 在 rh  在台球排名已经超过 adam8157 了？
<MSErgo4000> imt
<O0XX> imtxc: 宜未雨而绸缪
<MSErgo4000> 	imtxc: 不可能, 我从不碰台球
 * O0XX 台球是什么？
<MSErgo4000> imtxc: 而且, 我让adam打得球, 没有一个是他打进了的. 水平之菜, 可想而知.  cc adam_magic_pack
 * imtxc 来工资了还卡去
<bcao> 这俩人都不打台球。。
<O0XX> imtxc: 多吃一点，撸的才起劲
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4000: 你让我打的有一个正经的么!!!
<MSErgo4000> adam_magic_pack: 有吧?
 * imtxc 马蛋！！！ 招行卡的绑定手机没带，没法还花旗
<O0XX> imtxc: 花旗可以超网了吧？
<bcao> imtxc, 无卡取款阿
<imtxc> O0XX: 啊？
<bcao> 还是你里面有几百万
<imtxc> O0XX: 啥是超网
<bcao> 2w对你来说毛毛雨。。
<bcao> 超级网银
<imtxc> bcao: 我绑定的手机换掉了
<happyaron> imtxc: 毛毛雨
<bcao> imtxc, 那也可以无卡取款阿，取完了然后告诉换工资卡。哈哈
 * O0XX 求换手机
 * bcao 求换妹子
<imtxc> bcao: 无卡取款也要手机的，好不
<bcao> 这样阿。。
<imtxc> bcao: 验证码发手机上的
<adam_magic_pack> bcao: 换? 说的跟你有似的
 * O0XX 求换人设
 * imtxc 求手机，求妹子
<bcao> adam_magic_pack, 人艰不拆。。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 明天来聚餐
<MSErgo4000> O0XX: bcao: 这样好了, bcao你买个手机给 O0XX, 然后 O0XX 当你妹子. 这样你们就都实现理想了.
<bcao> .....
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 拉卡拉
<O0XX> imtxc: 拉拉拉
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 壕!
<yunfan> onlylove: 不知道 管他呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才牙疼 网上搜治牙疼的药 结果看到有人说用生姜含嘴里可以 试了下真的立刻见效
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过一片效果只有5分钟 我现在已经换了四片了 感觉我跟抽鸦片上瘾的人一样了
<O0XX> yunfan: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzk3NjI1MTE2.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 姐是老中医—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<O0XX> MSErgo4000: 墨胆太不尽用了
<yearliny> 止疼药 最好少吃，里面的毒品含量比较高，位的就是麻痹神经，很多毒贩子买止疼药来提取毒品
<MSErgo4000> O0XX: 昂, 我适合墨胆. 一年两支
<MSErgo4000> yearliny: 你还跟毒贩子有交情?
<yearliny> 新闻联播 你知道不？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 牛牛，之前的问题有solution咩
<yunfan> O0XX: 老子是牙疼 你给我看这个干嘛
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不会python啊 =,=
<MSErgo4000> yearliny: 知道啊
<O0XX> yunfan: 老中医啊
<yunfan> yearliny: 你以为哥不知道？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 那还有其他老司机吗
<yunfan> 这叫饮鸩止渴
<yunfan> 不过还好 这生姜还消费得起
<yunfan> 比鸦片便宜 额
<MSErgo4000> yunfan: 含完了还可以吐出来炒菜, 也不怎么浪费啊. 毕竟只是含着, 又没让你吃
<yearliny> 流弊，学到了。
<yunfan> MSErgo4000: 照你这么说咬过的甘蔗渣也可以继续拿去卖
<MSErgo4000> yunfan: 不一样的, 含着和咀嚼过的, 明显不同啊
<MSErgo4000> yunfan: 咀嚼过的甘蔗, 已经没办法再吃了
<yearliny> 好了，本期生活大妙招就到这里。在irc里能不能聊些高端大气的东西。
<yunfan> MSErgo4000: 那我含过的糖呢
<chongwish> yunfan: 纠结不 cc MSErgo4000
<MSErgo4000> yunfan: 化了好多啊
<MSErgo4000> yunfan: 剩下的不影响你继续吃啊.
<yunfan> chongwish: 纠结什么?
<yunfan> MSErgo4000: 含过的生姜也少了许多东西嘛
<imtxc> 聚餐，还是不去了....
<imtxc> 话说这频道我貌似就见过 yunfan ？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 无发启动fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466577 安装完搜狗输入法后,Ctrl+Space无法启动. Code: ~ $> fcitx-qimpanel-autostart Fcitx is running correctly. Can not lock /tmp/fcitx-qimpanel:0.pid: Resource temporarily unavailable. 该如何解决呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickleeh — 2014-12-05 17:22
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会吧 我还以为你见过高大上蛋叔啊
<chongwish> imtxc: 你的眼里只有 yunfan ，这算隐形表白吗^-^
<yunfan> chongwish: 看来你是皮痒痒 刚好我技痒
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有啊，我不太好意思见陌生人
<imtxc> yunfan: 当然了，妹子的话就硬这头皮见了
<chongwish> yunfan: 施主，请自重，我性取向正常^-^
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看妹子的话 你就硬着jj去见了
<jusss> yunfan: nyfair 在找你呢，py老司机
 * jusss 众里寻他千百度，暮然回首那人却在灯火阑珊处
<yunfan> jusss: 找我约炮？
 * chongwish 众里寻他千百度，暮然回首那人却在灯火阑珊处^-^
<jusss> yunfan: 应该是，
<yunfan> chongwish: 你也认识盐虎哥啊
<yunfan> chongwish: 原来你是汕头的
<chongwish> yunfan: 啥？你在说什么^-^
<onlylove> chongwish: 他在查户口
<chongwish> yunfan: 你怎么知道我是哪里的？^-^
<onlylove> chongwish: 你在网上哪点东西都藏不住了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这家伙是个90后 喜欢萌宠
<chongwish> onlylove: 都是 fbi @_@
<yunfan> onlylove: 可惜去年发现的一个bug没法用了 不然还能继续挖
<chongwish> yunfan: 你怎么知道的，你说错了^-^
<yunfan> chongwish: 你还玩 python gentoo 别废话
<onlylove> chongwish: 藏不住的
<chongwish> yunfan: 证据呢，毛利小五郎@_@
<chongwish> onlylove: 帮凶@_@
<jiero> onlylove imtxc huntxu wzssyqa  见到 ee了，我能说ee是帅气的大叔绝对有人爱呀
<yunfan> chongwish: 给你证据好让你去抹掉？ 哼哼 小心了 你已经进了我的长期追踪名单了
<onlylove> jiero: ee照片早见过了好么
<chongwish> yunfan: 不信，你说说，我不抹，看看正确性而已*_*
<yunfan> jiero: 是伪娘
<jiero> onlylove:  帅气是形容动态的
<yunfan> jiero: 走寒流路线的那种
<onlylove> yunfan: 我刚刚改了个文件，丫丫的，因为编码问题编译不过了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在突然觉得i18n好恶心
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 py经常有这问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 都用英文就结了
<chongwish> yunfan: 大神，出来证明你是柯南了^-^
<yunfan> onlylove: 就算都用中文也不大 就怕要支持阿拉伯文
<onlylove> yunfan: 我系统的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 我系统默认编码和那文件不一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不是说了如果统一用编码不就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过win7默认应该是utf8啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 统一编码，ascii么……
<chongwish> onlylove: yunfan 大神们，快出来呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 我倒是觉得utf8不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不会 统一用编码 肯定不是ascii
<yunfan> utf8碰到阿拉伯文好像比较长
<imtxc> jiero: 当然了
<imtxc> jiero: ee 本来就是帅气大叔
<jiero> yunfan:  寒流 -=
 * jiero 觉得长沙不冷呀，4度我全身出汗。
<jiero> 昨天背着10公斤走了7小时
<jiero> 2小时爬山
<yunfan> onlylove: 还没6点 天就黑成这鬼样了
<onlylove> yunfan: 突然发现，win7记事本不能保持2312编码
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有64k limitation?
<yunfan> 呵呵 我要出门吃饭
<newleaves> test
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  17:54
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是，是一个破烂case，我也不知道他的配置文件到底是啥编码
<onlylove> yunfan: 我从别人那复制的
<chongwish> yunfan: 不要无视我=_= cc onlylove
<onlylove> chongwish: 我不是大神
<onlylove> chongwish: 这频道只有一个神，是 eexp
<chongwish> onlylove: 我现在好伤心啊，然后你快说你们哪里知道的*-*
<onlylove> chongwish: 你自己泄露的
<chongwish> onlylove: eexpress 出来被膜拜了
<onlylove> chongwish: 下次出门记得穿底裤
<chongwish> onlylove: 哪里呀？我没有哦*-*
<yunfan> chongwish: 我是fbi的 这下你满意了？
<chongwish> yunfan: 难怪那么不准^-^
<chongwish> yunfan: 不满意，快说真相0_0
<cherrot> vim 的 clang-complete 好用否？
 * imtxc 回家
<chongwish> onlylove: 究竟是什么地方，大神，说下啊9_9
<onlylove> yunfan: 丫丫的，那货是ansi编码的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我手贱改成utf8了
<onlylove> chongwish: 他怎么找到的我不知道，不过如果你没要cloak的话，你的ip会暴露你的大概地理位置
<jiero> onlylove: 荷叶饭挺好的。
<jiero> onlylove: 我额外要了一包带回家。比那华而不实的蛋糕好多了。
 * jiero 花了160元了。。。在长沙。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 那东西沉
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。我吃了一份半就饱了 - 大概还是吃不得油
<onlylove> jiero: 油只是原因之一
<onlylove> jiero: 本质上还是那东西太沉了，你看着不多，但是分量足
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。在长沙好干。。。我皮肤又不行了。
<onlylove> jiero: 滚
<onlylove> jiero: 长沙再干，有北京干？
<sennn> ^_^
<jiero> onlylove: 没电了，我该换笔记本了呀。
<onlylove> jiero: 我这边一到冬天浑身静电连门把手都不敢碰
<jiero> 我的笔记本只能撑 20分钟？
<onlylove> jiero: 你随便折腾
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:09
<jiero> onlylove:  50来的，现在完全没电了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 是不是有独立显卡啊，还是没开节电模式
<roylez> jiero: ee给你找了几个小姐啊？
<sennn> 誰是不婚族?
<sennn> 我算一個
<sennn> hello
<onlylove> roylez: 你应该问ee给他找了几个幼女，他对成年的没兴趣
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:13
<cherrot> onlylove: 哪有幼女～
<onlylove> cherrot: 你来捣什么乱
<sennn> ......
<cherrot> onlylove: 这不看到幼女了么
<jusss> O0XX: 如果不是尾递归的话，在递归那行后面的代码递归时执行吗？
<cherrot> jusss: 回溯时执行
<sennn> ?
<cherrot> jusss: 相当于pop递归栈的时候执行
<jusss> (defun bla () (princ 'c) (bla) (princ 'd))
<jusss> cherrot: 这个会打印出c c d对吗
<jusss> 还是cdcd
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己打印下
<cherrot> jusss: 看不懂 =。=   你这是无限递归？
<jusss> onlylove: 手机
<onlylove> cherrot: 递归不就是自己调用自己么，本来就无限吧？
<cherrot> jusss: 递归后面的语句当然是递归到最底层后一层层回溯的时候再执行了
<cherrot> onlylove: 递归当然要收敛了
<jusss> onlylove: 我没加退出条件
<cherrot> onlylove: 不然肯定栈溢出了
<onlylove> cherrot: 你看，他没退出条件
<cherrot> onlylove: 是啊 所以才看不懂
<jusss> cherrot: 也就是递归完了才执行后面的？
<sennn> 什麼語言?
<cherrot> jusss: 尾递归优化其实就是把每次递归的结果作为数据传递给下一次递归，这样就可以复用这次递归的栈  不会导致栈溢出的发生
<cherrot> jusss: 那么最后一次递归的结果显然也是整个逻辑的执行结果 直接返回就可以了
<cherrot> jusss: 对  递归完了再执行后面的
<jusss> cherrot: 哦
<cherrot> sennn: 看这括号应该是lisp   这么难读 lol
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jusss> cherrot: 我在写一个互相调用的尾递归，在想能不能改写成一个自递归2次的
<cherrot> jusss: 所以一般是用最简单的递归把算法设计出来 然后考虑尾递归优化就简单了
<cherrot> jusss: good luck
<sennn> 多看別人寫的源代碼
<sennn> lisp用的多嗎?
<onlylove> 下班下班
<onlylove> cherrot: 他用的是mit那个scheme还是啥，就是sicp那本书用的那个
<sennn> sennn 表示編程難學
<cherrot> onlylove: 没拜读过 sicp 不予置评～ lisp 统共估计就分成 cl 和 scheme两类
<jusss> cherrot: 我发现没法改成1个2次递归的函数
<cherrot> jusss: 你在对牛弹琴 具体问题估计只有你自己能理清楚
<O0XX> jusss: 你这个是死循环啊
<O0XX> jusss: 会暴栈的
<jusss> cherrot: 在函数bla中调用函数bla2然后再调用bla，在函数bla2中调用bla然后再调用bla2
<sennn> lisp 不會
<jusss> 这样2个函数互相调然后再自调结尾
<cherrot> jusss: 我觉得你的设计有问题
<cherrot> jusss: 为毛是互相调？  不能改造吗？
<sennn> 問問各位,lisp用在什麼地方?
<jusss> cherrot: 没有问题，这是处理多层括号用的
<jusss> 类似 (1 ((2 3) 4))
<sennn> ?
<cherrot> sennn: 有基于 clojure 的大数据处理工具， 有点像 spark with scala
<O0XX> gfrog: 对了，你后来那个路由器砖了没？
<O0XX> cherrot: storm?
<cherrot> O0XX: 不知道名字～
<sennn> cherrot, O了
<sennn> xubuntu 超級好用
<sennn> fedora 21 更勝一籌
<sennn> 還有5天發佈
<jusss> O0XX: 把 (1 ((2 3) 4) ((((5 6) 7))))这里面的元素都打印出来，我刚才想的就是用2个互调最后尾递归的函数解决这个问题
<sennn> 添加 xorg wayland 兼容層 順滑不少
<jusss> 因为不知道到底有多少括号就需要不停的car
<sennn> 各位都是如何學 編程的?
<jusss> bla与bla2是一样的函数，遇到括号，bla调bla2然后尾递归，遇到括号bla2调bla然后尾递归bla2. 这样无论有多少括号就会创造多少bla和bla2
<sennn> 我想沒人教很難學吧
<jusss> 2个代码一样却互相调用最后尾递归
<jusss> bla调了bla2然后bla2又调了bla然后bla又掉了bla2，2不停的调，然后返回来一个个结束最后回到bla
<gfrog> O0XX: 没敢刷
<O0XX> gfrog: 刷呗，怕啥，要任性
<gfrog> O0XX: 正跟openwrt那哥们问呢
<gfrog> o
<gfrog> O0XX: 这样好嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: zeze
<O0XX> gfrog: 大不了换flash么，还能顺便搞个大的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机进入引导提示 A TPM error (6) 停留了几秒才进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466580 进入引导ubuntu引导后出现 [ 0.789725] tpm_tis 00:05: A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value 等待几秒后才出现ubuntu 的开机画面~:em21 请教各位高手~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jdar —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-12-05 19:18
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机进入引导提示 A TPM error (6) 停留了几秒才进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466582 进入引导ubuntu引导后出现 [ 0.789725] tpm_tis 00:05: A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value 等待几秒后才出现ubuntu 的开机画面~:em21 请教各位高手~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jdar —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-12-05 19:20
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于fvwm双显示器以及一些其他问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466584 台式机, intel nvidia各有一个口，各接了一个显示器 fvwm用的fvwm-crystal 启动时左右各启动一个fvwm-crystal, 且互相重启不影响。 请问: 1. 定义在两个显示器间切换的快捷键动作怎么写。。 2. 有没有
<^k^>  ─> 可能用一个fvwm管理两个显示器, 就是拼成一个大桌面 3. 有没有窗口布局函数？比方说把所有的rxvt按列均分 …
<jusss> plu-g3000: 刚才在超市见到一老漂亮的妹子，就是腿太短还穿了一双很难看的鞋
<jusss> 在超市电脑包还断带了，笔记本直接掉地上了
<jusss> 这年头真是越丑越愿意显，尤其是在街上
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  20:10
<jzp113> 大家好
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  20:10
<jusss> alvin_rxg: blabla
<jzp113> 哎 狂掉线啊
<jzp113> 搞个招啊
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 求救！右击窗口标题栏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466587 我的版本14.04 每次右击窗口标题栏（下图红椭圆区域），就变透明了 11.jpg 右击就变成这样了 12.jpg 这是什么情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxmysky — 2014-12-05 20:48
<Stogov> 有人吗？
<^k^> Stogov:点点点.  21:04
<Stogov> 。。。
<Stogov> ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助——双硬盘启动引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466588 之前装了一个Ubuntu14.10，现在又给电脑加了个硬盘，现在的系统在新硬盘，可是Ubuntu子啊旧硬盘，没法启动了，请问怎么修复啊？今天我用ntbooter，把原来硬盘上的Windows系统启动引导修复了，可这个不会
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 小嘴乱吻 — 2014-12-05 21:17
<jusss> kandu: \q 新写的生成html https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/print-atom
<^k^> ⇪ t: lisp/print-atom at master · jusss/lisp · GitHub
<jusss> 这个文件需要编译才能使用里面的函数，因为在定义函数时调用了一个未定义的函数
<jusss> alvin_rxg: digitalocean一直给我发邮件说failed to process credit card怎么办
<jusss> http://detail.1688.com/offer/36581185953.html?tracelog=p4p
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 线控耳机_全兼容线控耳机 音质好做工 最新款超低价亏本处理 - 阿里巴巴 价格:
<happyaron> 阿西，折腾之前忘做快照了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [金步国]GRUB2配置文件"grub.cfg"详解(GRUB2实战手册) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466589 [size=200]GRUB2配置文件"grub.cfg"详解(GRUB2实战手册)[/size] 作者：[url=http://www.jinbuguo.com/]金步国[/url][http://www.jinbuguo.com] [size=150]版权声明[/size] 本文作者是一位开源理念的坚定支持者，所以本
<^k^>  ─> 文虽然不是软件，但是遵照开源的精神发布。 无担保：本文作者不保证作品内容准确无误，亦不承担任何 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [金步国]GRUB2配置文件"grub.cfg"详解(GRUB2实战手册) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466590 GRUB2配置文件"grub.cfg"详解(GRUB2实战手册) 作者： 金步国 [http://www.jinbuguo.com] 版权声明 本文作者是一位开源理念的坚定支持者，所以本文虽然不是软件，但是遵照开源的精神发布。 无担
<jusss> happyaron: py2和py3区别大吗
<jusss> happyaron: 我买了本head first python,上面用的py3
 * pity Perl 的 Net::SCP::Expect 怎么可以这么慢？
<jusss> 刚看了点py的列表果然和c很像，谁说想lisp的。。。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<iorikyox> vpn倒是蛮好用的，以后不知gae一项选择了
<iorikyox> 特别是，最近发现，通过gae上google网盘，一上传文件，网路就自动断开
<iorikyox> 吓死人了，监控也太厉害了
<iorikyox> 种类繁多的加密技术，要看到什么时候哦，头晕……
<iorikyox> 还是简单用用就好吧，呵呵
<iorikyox> 试着睡觉了，各位还在忙的，晚安，88
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-06
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐无法按装附件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466604 小弟系统ubuntu14.04火狐34.0无法按装附件插件，查看所有附件提示：连接 addons.mozilla.org 时发生错误。 OCSP 回应包含过期信息。 （错误码： sec_error_ocsp_old_response）请问怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 好学小呆 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-12-06 7:54
<jusss> morning
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: blabla
<jusss> roylez: 晚上好
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:16
<jusss> ^k^: bla
<^k^> jusss, 你喜欢和我说话？  09:21
<jusss> ^k^: 不喜欢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oNiIGGofAABox9ZFlbUAALq-ABLlPgAAGjf912.jpg 恩爱夫妻
<^k^> jusss,
<jiero> 长沙天气真的要干燥多了呀。。。终于照了镜子，发现脸上全是白白的一层皮脱落。。。
<jiero> 好玩的概念差异，女的那么多追爱情，但是大多不能定义是什么。。。那还追的这么稀里哗啦。。。
<sulit> http://imagebin.org/325293
<sulit> 这里有张好图，各位品味一下
<sulit> 放心大胆地指点指点
<sulit> ^k^, google
<jusss> sulit: 变量格式错误
<jusss> sulit: 应该是字符串
<sulit> jusss: 嗯，好的，谢谢，那我改哪儿？
<sulit> jusss: 我不回elisp
<jusss> sulit: 你装的啥插件
<jusss> sulit: 是用配置文件启动还是M-x
<sulit> jusss: 用的M-x
<sulit> ju
<sulit> jusss: 不过有自动加载的，我用el-get装的
<sulit> jusss: 装的helm
<jusss> 这个不会。。。
<jusss> 我没装过
<sulit> jusss: 还有flycheck
<sulit> jusss:不是第一次遇见这种错误了，可怜我不懂elisp
<jusss> sulit: 我也不会，这里如果没人回答你的话，可以去#emacs问一下，老外还是很热情的，前天在#lisp问了一个问题，遇到一个特热心的老外
<jusss> 当然有的老外会上来批你
<sulit> jusss: 好吧
<sulit> jusss: 谢谢你
<^k^> sulit, 该输入匹配我的默认类别。  10:16
<sulit> ^k^: time
<jusss> 现在一直在win下用emacs，感觉win下emacs很好用，很赞
<sulit> jusss: win下会放不开手脚的
<jusss> sulit: 没呀，感觉都很好呀
<jusss> win也有很多posix
<jusss> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc771470.aspx
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc771470.aspx -- unhandled responsein get body
<^k^> sulit,
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 新手求助：shell脚本中基数值过大 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466611 #!/bin/bash b=102a #$b=$b+1 #((b=$b+1)) let "b=$b+1" echo "the value of b is :$b" line 28: let: b=102a: 基数值过大 (error token is "102a") 这是什么意思，怎么解决哦。 参考了一个帖子，但是还没有解决。 viewtopic.php?f=21&t=309919&sta
<^k^>  ─> rt=0 统计信息: 发表于 由 Itachi_zheng — 2014-12-06 10:18
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教gimp文字对齐到圆形路径 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466615 老是有一截空白，甚至折叠了也不填上 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-12-06 11:42
<jusss> test
<jusss> bla
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 军官夫人探营 : 某军官夫人第一次到军营探望丈夫,走的匆忙忘了带换洗的衣服,无奈只好穿着丈夫的军官服,一天想出去购物,刚好走到军营门口,站岗的哨兵便拦住了她,问:"你叫什么名字?为什么盗穿军用品?" 这时军官夫人怒气匆匆的说道:"什么?我盗穿军用品?你有没有
<^k^>  ─> 搞错?我本身就是军用品！ "
<Stogov> ...
<Stogov> ..
<jzp113> 六维空间积分没了
<StarBrilliant> 求推荐一个开源的密码管理软件，如果有比 LastPass 更好的话。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法重启网卡！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466627 我的是ubuntu14.10系统，我用的是/etc/init.d/networking restart 提示： stop: Job failed while stopping start: Job is already running: networking如何解决啊？各位大神！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huningfei — 2014-12-06 14:06
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 成功进入U盘中的14.10 iso，但点击“Install Ubuntu”毫无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466628 两年前的U盘，里面装了grub引导，成功引导过U盘中的12.10.iso，安装过程没问题 现在把官网下载的14.10.iso放进U盘，修改menu.lst的启动参数等，成功启动进入live系统 但是准备
<chinglish> 这个 ^k^ 是个机器人??
<Stogov> shide
<Stogov> 是的
<Stogov> !google china
<Stogov> 发错频道了。/。。
<ShaMoon> 有没有人改过Ubuntu极点五笔的码表呢?我更换码表之后总是在空格上屏的时候多一个空格.
<ShaMoon> 有没有什么方法改进一下啊?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 那个曾经带领我进入Linux世界的人现在已经坚决地站在了Linux的对立面。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466630 不可否认，当年那篇言辞激烈，思想偏激的文章曾经激励过不少人进入Linux世界。只是如今它的作者现在已经完全站在Linux的对立面，如十年前他猛烈抨
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:40
<jusss> 大家下午好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 执行总是显示权限不够 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466631 执行home目录下的一个文件，总是说权限不够，root也无法运行，希望有知道的人可以帮我回答下，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 流水无琴 — 2014-12-06 15:37
<roylez> yunfan: 在不？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 最酷的主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466632 请教大神，怎么把桌面美化成这样啊？ 试过unity-teak-tool，里面怎么没有这样的主题啊 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maxsiya — 2014-12-06 16:05
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [无主之地2linux版]steam版borderlands2的linux版环境光遮罩选项造成半屏遮蔽的bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466634 steam版无主之地2的linux版环境光遮罩选项造成半屏遮蔽的bug http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/005yyi5Jjw1 ... 0p0wk6.jpg [img] http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/005yyi5Jjw1 ... 0p0wk6.jpg [/
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 最近手头紧，接外单，7年经验，在家专职，欢迎来扰！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466635 不是广告，我也是此论坛老人了，不信可以查我资料！ 只是，前段时间大病了一场，工作辞了，并把以前的积蓄也基本花光了，现在手头有点紧，需要搞点钱，希望能接个外
<^k^>  ─> 单。 本人，7年工作经验，熟悉，idc相关，手游服务端相关，淘宝相关，从php3.0 开始写的，asp，jsp，c#，er …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 删除内核出错，怎么把ubuntu下的文件拷出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466636 由于boot空间不足，删除内核时出错，现在有法修复或者拷出里面的文件再重装系统不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxjzfm — 2014-12-06 17:06
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:30
<sennn> there
<sennn> 有人嗎?
<knownbad> 没
<sennn> cao
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 反应现实生活小幽默 : 男孩:你就象一棵亭亭玉立的竹子！    女孩(害羞道):亲爱的,我有那么苗条吗?    男孩:你有没有那么苗条我不知道,至少你和竹子一样都没有曲线。   
<sennn> 沒人說話......
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何安装引物设计软件oligo7? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466637 本人用的是ubuntu14.04系统，安装了wine，欲在wine中安装使用oligo7，但这一软件同时需要java环境运行，于是我又在终端输入sudao apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk安装了java，但在wine下仍不能使用该软件，不知哪位
<^k^>  ─> 大侠能帮忙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 不死鸟阿飞 — 2014-12-06 17:58
<yunfan> roylez: 啥事？》
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问win8.1下的hyper-V安装ubuntu14连接不了网络是啥情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466641 hyper.JPG win8.1下的hypet-v 安装ubuntu14.04 14.10 中文的 英文的 32位的 64位的都试了 安装的时候就这样连接不到网络，全部安装完了也连不同 请问是哪儿设置不对么？ 统计信息:
<sevk>  ─> 发表于 由 lazydodo — 2014-12-06 19:55
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu下如何手动更新NVIDIA显卡驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466643 手动安装显卡驱动我是没问题的，这个很简单，我以前发过好几个安装帖子，比如下面的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=445847 但是手动更新就不知道怎么做了， 因为官方源里的驱动都是比
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c语言疑问，关于putchar('0' + r)的写法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466644 谢谢各位前面的答复。 通过递归，十进制转二进制问题。 Code: #include "stdio.h" void to_binary(unsigned long n); int main(int argc, char const *argv[]) {    unsigned long number;    printf("Enter an integer (q to quit): \n");    wh
<^k^>  ─> ile (scanf("%lu", &number) == 1) {       printf("Binary equivalent: ");       to_binary(number);       putchar('\n');       p …
<iorikyox> 今天手欠，搞出大事了
<iorikyox> 由于要在xp＆debian的硬盘上换win7，本打算仅仅格式化xp分区，复制ghost文件过去就完了
<iorikyox> 结果，下意识的ghost还原win7，搞得硬盘分区表出错了……
<iorikyox> 现在呢，硬盘根本就不能被识别，pe和windows cd都不能搞定，硬盘没法读取了
<iorikyox> error: unknown filesystem grub rescue>启动后，grub提示这个
<iorikyox> 之前用diskgenius备份过分区表，不知道该怎么恢复？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【新手实战】ubuntu 14.04_64bit升级xorg-edgers英伟达显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466645 【新手实战】ubuntu 14.04_64bit升级xorg-edgers英伟达显卡驱动 为什么要有这个，因为ubuntu 14.04 LTS官方库，给的是nvidia 331.38的驱动，有些游戏跑着不爽。正好自己是nv的显卡，所以
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 12.04如何禁止系统输出USB枚举失败LOG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466646 由于电脑的一个USB设备坏掉了，每次开启终端的时候都不停的打印 hub 1-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6 由于这个USB设备损坏不影响使用，所以懒得去修。但是一直报错很影响操作。 有
<^k^>  ─> 没有办法让系统不去枚举这个设备，不再输出这个LOG。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ak-47-leiming — 2014-12-06 21:04
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 实体机安装Win7+Gentoo+KDE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466649 终于在实体机上成功安装Gentoo和windows7，简单记录下，以供大家共同娱乐 Win7安装不再阐述，网上教程很多，我装的是Ghost版win7. 基本系统安装 1、启动一个安装光盘，并启用网络 boot: 回车键 #ifconfig -l//
<^k^>  ─> 查看网络名称，以eth0为例 #dhcpcd eth0 #ping www.qq.com //查看是不是能上网 2、划分磁盘 # cfdisk /dev/sda//sda1为window …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何删除grub没用的启动项啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466650 那个ubuntu高级选项，mem test什么的都没用啊 怎么删除啊，看着碍眼啊，另外修改配置文件又害怕把文件改错，出问题 请问有什么好的方法啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhwlyfx — 2014-12-06 22:00
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助: Ubuntu 14.04 经常性的 长时间读硬盘，鼠标都无法反应，请问可能时什么原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466651 本人 Ubuntu 14.04 经常发生长时间地硬盘读写操作(可以听到非常明显的持续硬盘访问的声音，本人没有进行可能导致硬盘读写的操作)，期间鼠标都
<badegg> :-)
<badegg> 混蛋们，你们好啊
<abc-phone> 你好
<badegg> 问个问题，要编写个串口通信的 UI程序，一般用什么语言或者控件？
<abc-phone> (○'ω'○)好高深
<abc-phone> 涉及这么底层的东西用C比较合适吧
<badegg> 底层？
<badegg> 你是说串口？
<badegg> 那个好像有专门的控件的
<abc-phone> 那就是什么顺手用什么了吧。。
<badegg> 但是编UI我不熟悉
<badegg> 一般不知道用什么语言之类的比较方便
<abc-phone> 喜欢c就用gtk，喜欢c++用qt
<abc-phone> 大概也许。。
<badegg> 这样啊
<abc-phone> 我也不太懂UI。。
<badegg> 跨平台的是不是用那个wx什么的？
<abc-phone> badegg, ←_← 更不懂了。。
<abc-phone> jusss, hey gay
<jusss> abc-phone: hi
<jusss> abc-phone: hi les
<abc-phone> jusss, Les 是个什么黑话
<albert> daogang
<jusss> 微软竟然有subsystem for unix-based applications
<jusss> 用windows做内核，用c shell/korn shell/svr-5 korn shell
<jusss> svr5
<jusss> 微软好高级
<badegg> 有听过
<abc-phone> 怎么这么奇葩呢
<abc-phone> 这算个啥？沙盒？
<slucx> imtxc: 键盘到了
<jusss> http://www.cnblogs.com/itech/archive/2010/10/23/1858381.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [在windows上使用Unix工具]SUA+Interix+SFU+Utilities and SDK for UNIX-based Applications - iTech - 博客园
<slucx> imtxc: 键帽上面注塑的孔还在呢，汗，处理不是很好
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 当某人告诉你：“不是钱，而是原则问题”时，十有八九就是钱的问题——胡巴尔德 
<albert> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1768724/
<^k^> albert: ⇪ 【中字】当人类已经走到了宇宙的深处——白驹过隙，时光荏苒 - 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<LeelooGirl> anyone online
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-07
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 彻底解决PDF-xchange Viwer存取标注崩溃问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466660 我有两个方案和大家共享。 http://gonghan.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/t ... hange.html 另外，PDF-xchange PDF Editor不用怎么配置wine都不会崩溃。但是它比较资源占用和速度，还是不如viwer强。Ed
<^k^>  ─> itor还有内存溢出的问题。也许过几个版本他们会解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gong — 2014-12-07 6:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 穿T恤 :    "这件T恤怎么搞的,"丈夫对妻子说,"会不会是洗衣店给搞错了?我穿上它简直透不过气来,领子紧得要命！ "   "衣服倒没搞错,是你的脑袋钻到袖子里去了。"妻子看了看说。 
<roylez>  /bye
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHD-IfcnmAAGmR9cPAPkAAMY4AEN-EEAAaZf613.jpg 24个表轮流钓凯子的大型约炮节目！
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 修成正果，Opera 26 浏览器正式发布首个Linux 稳定版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466664 其实欧朋的内核从12.16以后换成谷歌的酷容以后，我相信欧朋的粉丝一片骂声，不但收藏夹的书签不能平稳迁移，更不能直接安装酷容的插件，既然酷容的插件比欧朋的多，你有什
<slucx> imtxc: 在不？
<slucx> poker2的键帽做工真是太一般了…
<mao1> 大家好
<^k^> mao1:点点点.  12:11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • mint14由kde换成openbox之后，好多软件无法安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466666 原来是kde的桌面，卸载kde后安装openbx，结果gimp，视频播放器以及其他好多软件都无法安装了，总是说依赖有问题。 谁有mint14好一点的源？ 不想重装系统，就要mint14 。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-12-07 13:18
<jusss> 人人字幕关了
<jusss> 以后去哪找字幕
<Stogov> ...
<jusss> Stogov: 有吗
<Stogov> 什么
<Stogov> 我才进来的
<jusss> roylez: 字幕组还活着的有哪几个
<jusss> roylez: 或者给我个chd号吧
<gfxmode> jusss: SubDownloader.exe
<jusss> gfxmode: 这个是从射手上下吧
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 输入法又出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466667 ibus.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxjzfm — 2014-12-07 14:20
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助 ubuntu使用vpn连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466668 ubuntu 14.04, 现手头有如下: 一个 ip 地址, 一个 用户名, 一个 .pem 文件, 请问, 我该如何设置, 才能让我的 ubuntu 使用 vpn 连接到指定的 ip 地址? 之后, 我可以使用 ssh 通过这个 vpn 连接到 ip 地址对应的服务器操作
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  15:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 黑暗中的一吻 : 火车进入隧道,车厢一片黑暗,只听一声亲吻,接着是一记响亮的耳光。火车出隧道后,车厢内四个素不相识的人都没吱声,唯有德国军官眼圈发青。 老太婆想:"这姑娘人美心灵更美。"姑娘想:"真奇怪,这德国人宁亲老太婆不亲我。"德国人想:"罗马尼亚人真狡
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡安装驱动问题，如何安装NdisWrapper？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466669 Dear all, 在下遇到了ubuntu系统下无法使用无线网卡的问题，查询多方未果。欲哭无泪。请帮助！ 首先，现在电脑装了双系统。可以在win7下入网，无线网卡是Netgear WNA3100。 而
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【SOS】求教php AES/CBS/PKCS5Padding加密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466671 要实现一个功能, 就是把字符串加密... 有一个java端的加密DEMO, 现在要转换成PHP实现.. 但是PHP的得到的结果和JAVA得到的真的是完全不一样.... 求大家帮帮忙,,, 看看哪里出问题了... THKS... 下面贴出J
<^k^>  ─> AVA端的DEMO: public class Aes { private static byte[] iv = {1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6}; public static String encrptAes …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【SOS】求教php AES/CBS/PKCS5Padding加密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466671 要实现一个功能, 就是把字符串加密... 有一个java端的加密DEMO, 现在要转换成PHP实现.. 但是PHP的得到的结果和JAVA得到的真的是完全不一样.... 求大家帮帮忙,,, 看看哪里出问题了... THKS... 下面贴出J
<^k^>  ─> AVA端的DEMO: Code: public class Aes {     private static byte[] iv = {1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6};     public stati …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【SOS】求教php AES/CBS/PKCS5Padding加密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466671 要实现一个功能, 就是把字符串加密... 有一个java端的加密DEMO, 现在要转换成PHP实现.. 但是PHP的得到的结果和JAVA得到的真的是完全不一样.... 求大家帮帮忙,,, 看看哪里出问题了... THKS... 下面贴出J
<^k^>  ─> AVA端的DEMO: Code: public class Aes {     private static byte[] iv = {1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6};     public stati …
<gfxmode> jusss: 不是从射手网下的
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<cherrot> neocomplete 和 vim-clang / clang_complete 兼容的如何？ 有人试过么
<iorikyox> 回来报告一声，昨天逆天的硬盘错误， 连夜修复完成了，万幸万幸
<iorikyox> 在库存光盘里，找到一张带diskgenius的可启动光盘，唯一能识别硬盘的方式，按照分区表恢复了分区参数，数据得以保全
<iorikyox> 以后可不能这么玩了，吓死人
<iorikyox> 这两天在清理老硬盘，准备试试加密的软件这些
<iorikyox> 逐渐的明白了，为何云服务开始流行起来，呵呵
<iorikyox> 另，如果更换电脑，没有游戏需求的话，又对数据处理有些要求，i5-3x系列可以么？是否有必要一定i7-3x或者i7-4x
<cherrot> iorikyox, 分区表坏了？
<cherrot> iorikyox, 数据处理这四个字太宽泛了
<iorikyox> cherrot: 是，手贱搞坏了
<cherrot> iorikyox,  testdisk + fsck  威武霸气
<iorikyox> cherrot: 当下主要指加密运算，听说i5有aes算法，效率成倍增加
<cherrot> iorikyox, 数据处理看你要干啥了  你要弄个缓存服务 那就把内存使劲儿扩，要处理硬盘数据那就SSD，没看到关CPU什么事儿
<cherrot> iorikyox,  不清楚，CPU什么时候连算法实现都包了        浮点运算（bitcoin挖矿、视频渲染之类）那就弄块给力的显卡，其他就是靠CPU了
<iorikyox> cherrot: 我的情况比较复杂，双系统硬盘更换windows，搞得pe没法读硬盘，testdisk由于手头资源有限，没深度尝试
<cherrot> 总之能解决了问题就是万幸
<plu-g300`> iorikyox: cpu的aes硬解, 可不只是成倍而已吧.
<iorikyox> cherrot: 万幸习惯备份，又找到一根稻草
<plu-g3000> cherrot: aes加密解密, 现在被放到指令集优化里面了.
<plu-g3000> cherrot: 但是跑起来还是没有rc4快.
<iorikyox> 是啊，i5-2x起有aes指令集，看看资料，好像没必要搞i7
<plu-g3000>  fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi
<plu-g3000>  flexpriority ept vpid
<plu-g3000> iorikyox: 是的, 有aes
<cherrot> plu-g3000, soga  这就理解了
<iorikyox> plu-g3000:罗列的是哪个cpu的？
<plu-g3000> iorikyox: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<plu-g3000> iorikyox: 多年前的老笔记本了, 见笑.
<iorikyox> plu-g3000: 你太客气了，我现在用的可是p4m单核处理器呢
<plu-g3000> iorikyox: :-)
<iorikyox> 哈哈，2003年的老机器
<iorikyox> 话说除了看看电影，一直对硬件没什么追求了，现在又流行arm，pc彻底的沦落了
<iorikyox> 今年自己身上发生不少事情，不得不仔细研究这些it知识
<iorikyox> 看看资料，由于娱乐市场的转移，pc这几年好像没多大进展，intel一家发展，软件几乎没什么人研究
<iorikyox> 业界的主要精力，都放在游戏和数据搜集上了
<tryit> hello
<^k^> tryit:点点点.  21:28
<iorikyox> 有人发现，最近qq聊天软件对消息传输开始加密了么
<iorikyox> 昨晚我才发现，专门有一条提示信息蹦出来
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/2059313/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 约书亚 (豆瓣)
<gfxmode> Python不支持关闭线程
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于find命令的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466673 问题如下: ryt@ubuntu:~/Music$ find . -name *mp3 find: 路径必须在表达式之前: ¹â»ÔËêÔÂ.mp3 用法: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression] 将上述命令的*mp3用单引号括起来,也就是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于find命令的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466676 问题如下: ryt@ubuntu:~/Music$ find . -name *mp3 find: 路径必须在表达式之前: ¹â»ÔËêÔÂ.mp3 用法: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression] 将上述命令的*mp3用单引号括起来,也就是
<iorikyox> 各位晚安
<newleaves> test
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  22:49
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-30
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VBOX启动虚拟XP闪退问题,求教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474131 系统:ubuntu14.04LTS vbox版本:4.3.34 11月27号,到公司提示有更新,也没看就更新了,然后打开VBOX启动虚拟XP,在进入到windows启动进度条的时候,闪退,我VBOX上两个XP都是这样. 回家后家里的机器也提示更
<^k^>  ─> 新,其中有一个VBOX的更新,是不是跟这个有关系? 现在想是不是装VBOX5.0试试 zz: 躺在桌子上 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VBOX启动虚拟XP闪退问题,求教[已解决]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474131 系统:ubuntu14.04LTS vbox版本:4.3.34 11月27号,到公司提示有更新,也没看就更新了,然后打开VBOX启动虚拟XP,提示内核不支持(或是不匹配),然后删除VBOX重装,再重启系统,现在进入到windows启动进
<MangHuo> 早啊
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 请教怎么在writer里给文字加拼音？用的fcitx/搜狗输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474132 七年级文字处理里有个加拼音的，百度了一下都是在软键盘里，fcitx的搜狗没找着 在writer里试了一下，有中日韩拼音指南，如果输入字母也是小小的 请教writer里怎
<^k^>  ─> 么使用拼音？ zz: TeliuTe — 2015-11-30 12:42
<MangHuo> cherrot: 赞 http://www.zm7.cn/goods-8913.html?src=emar&cid=5532&wi=NDI2NjM3fDAwOGFkNzlhNzRiNWFkYmI1YzYy
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ 尼康 D810 单机身 尼康领军旗舰全幅单反(拆机板）_尼康单反相机_单反相机_卓美网-摄影器材网购优选，经销专业摄影器材，实体店信誉保证
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 聊天笑话 : A: 聊的真愉快.....B: 是ㄚ....A: 对了, 你都是在那里连上网路的呀 ?B: 我在家里呀!!A: oh...? 家里也可以连 ??B: 我用 modem 呀!A: oh.....modem 牌电脑可以上网路呀??B: .........A: 怎麽没反应??B: sorry....我刚刚在地上打滚.....
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ubuntu1.04安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474133 请教朋友:我原来用vmware7.0.1 安装ubuntu10.04,工作正常,现在想换为vmware10.0.4 安装ubuntu12.04,安装后不能重启,关机后启动也不行,我的计算机用的是XP;我在用vmware7.0.1 安装ubuntu12.04能启动,但与XP的文件共享不能用,并且
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu显示有点乱,有谁遇到过"vmware10.0.4 安装ubuntu12.04,安装后不能重启"的问题,希望能给我 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ssh不自动断开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474134 ubuntu自带的ssh连接工具,remina remote desktop client能不能设置ssh超时不会断开 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-11-30 15:25
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 问两个问题 : 今儿出门在大街上走着呢, 突然一个小姑娘拿着一叠纸和笔跑过来对我说:"先生,您要是不介意的话,问两个问题可以吗?" 我想了想说:"可以埃那,你多大啦?叫什么名字呀?"
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 12.10使用电容屏触摸屏的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474135 我在ubuntu12.10下使用触摸屏，电容屏，这个版本的系统内置了触摸屏的驱动，可以直接使用，但有一个问题，有时会出现这样三种情况：在触摸屏上点击桌面上的图标，鼠标指到这个
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 请教用wine运行虾米音乐的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474137 我使用wine运行虾米音乐时总是会卡死。。实在不知道是什么原因，望大家不吝赐教。。 下面是Terminal的输出信息，最后一条就是卡死的时候的输出。。(alias wine32='env WINEPREFIX=~/.wine32 WINEARCH=wi
<^k^>  ─> n32 wine') allan@allan-Lenovo-V580:~/.xiami$ wine32 /mnt/winsoft/software/Xiami/XMusic/XMusic.exe fixme:msvcp:_Locinf …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 安装mesos时候出现的问题，求大神帮帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474138 截图在下面文件里， whr@whr-Lenovo-G460:/usr/mesos-0.25.0$ ./configure --with-java-home=$JAVA_HOME --prefix=/home/whr/mesos bash: ./configure: 权限不够 才开始玩linux，求大神帮忙看下是什么问题 zz: 海荣elev —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-11-30 20:16
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 请教个sql查询问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474139 有两个表 员工表 和 调整记录表，属于一对多关系。结构如下 员工表 --------------------------- 员工ID 姓名 --------------------------- 1 张三 2 李四 3 王五 调整记录表 ------------------------------ ID 员工ID 日期 岗位 ---
<^k^>  ─> --------------------------- 1 1 2015-6-6 甲车间 2 2 2015-6-6 乙车间 3 3 2015-6-6 丙车间 4 1 2015-10-1 乙车 …
<onlylove> 靠，今天一天在单位没爬上来
<onlylove> 自从今天用了git reset --hard 之后，再也不改那些看上去很难看的代码了
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 推荐KDE下的Markdown编辑器和笔记软件Marketo  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474140 软件包下载见： http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Marketo?content=174381 源代码： https://github.com/sadhen/marketo 语言从上到下分别是Python，Scala，Java。根据Fenced Code的类型，编辑器会自动给出相应的高
<^k^>  ─> 亮。 markpado4.png zz: Sadhen — 2015-11-30 21:02
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 运用meep  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474141 我是刚刚安装的ubuntu系统，想学习怎么运用meep软件，有没有那个大神能告诉一下 zz: 英豪0_0 — 2015-11-30 21:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 注册QQ时是否只要是Linux就必须短信验证?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474143 注册QQ时是否只要是Linux就必须短信验证? 好像不论过去多久,在我的Lubuntu上,只要通过网页方式注册QQ,就被要求短信验证 突发奇想,打开虚拟机中的XP,结果注册成功...(但也只是一
<Janos> Hi all
<ubrl> Janos:点点点.  04:02
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-01
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 怎样安装DNSCrypt？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474144 ubuntu12.04 lts 1.安装DNSCrypt命令？ 2.DNSCrypt，可以防止DNS劫持，及DNS污染么？ zz: Qubun — 2015-12-01 8:59
<gfxmode> 昨天一天我都无法连接上FREENODE，深圳长宽、电信
<Ueno_Otoko> 昨天一天我都无法连接上FREENODE，北京长宽、电信
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • peazip 5.9.0 64位版下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474145 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sj9s4zV zz: flwwater — 2015-12-01 9:37
<onlylove> https://linux.cn/article-5713-1.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 如何在 Git 里撤销（几乎）任何操作-软件开发|Linux.中国-开源社区
<onlylove> 好好学习……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46354
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 方滨兴等研究如何识别Tor的混淆插件
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我简直不想说啥了，intel那边问了一堆系统启动，中断，内存管理……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那天JD里面的东西一点也没问
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  10:38
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我TM要是知道他面试的那些问题，15k我根本不看在眼里，就知道这事没想象中那么好
<gfxmode_> onlylove_: intel的问题，如果懂操作系统内核的话，应该可以回答
<onlylove_> gfxmode_: 问题是，他说的jd和外包公司的jd根本两码事
<onlylove_> gfxmode_: 我就这么说，如果让我有那个能力，我至少要开30K，果然那天15K没要跑对方是有原因的
<gfxmode_> onlylove_: 嗯嗯，加油
<gfxmode_> onlylove_: 大佬，您昨天登得上IRC么？我昨天一天都连不上
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 我昨天也没上
<onlylove> 孔融有五个哥哥，有一天爸爸买了几个梨，特意挑了一个最大的给孔融，孔融说：“我小，吃小的就可以了，大的留给哥哥们吃”。爸爸听了还开心，夸孔融懂事。爸爸出去以后，几个哥哥摸着孔融的头说：“弟弟长大懂事了，要是你以前都像今天这样，我们还会打你吗？”
<gfxmode_> 我感觉昨天不是不Wall屏蔽IRC。。。
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 不知道，是这样的，我在住的地方可以上，但是，定时reset，单位这渣网速直接挂
<pity> 我还以为昨天是我们主备线路切换导致连不上 IRC 的……
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • opencv make错误： undefined reference to `cv::  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474146 Ubuntu kylin 14.04 opencv2.4.11 我之前安装了opencv3.0.0 后来因为一些原因用uninstall卸载 安装了2.4.11 在make一个.cpp文件时出了下面的错误，找了很多答案没有解决，诚求高手解答啊！ chu@ubuntu:~/traff
<^k^>  ─> icintelligence/c$ make feature-based-tracking g++ -Wall -W -Wextra -std=c++11 -DUSE_OPENCV -DLINUX -O3 --fast-math -D …
<onlylove> pity: 你也没上？
<onlylove> pity: 我在考虑代码是reset换administrator用户继续写还是怎么弄，那个脚本administrator正常，换普通管理员就会挂
<onlylove> pity: 但是，case表格，普通用户正常！
<onlylove> pity: 我这个纠结啊
<onlylove> 切换用户写代码，重新checkout 一个分支去
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<roylez> nyfair: 拜腐女
<nyfair> roylez: 来联机玩游戏
<roylez> nyfair: 我今天第一天上班你就叫我跟你联机玩游戏？
<nyfair> roylez: 上班报个到就好了啊
<roylez> nyfair: 不行不行，我得拿优秀员工奖
<yunfan> cao 主席这么快找到工作了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有趣的情书 : 一个年轻人写了一封信:"亲爱的米拉,我爱你,而且希望你嫁给我,如果你同意,你就回答我。如果你不同意,就连这封信也不用拆开。"
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • hosts文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474151 1.hosts文件设置为： Code: 54.223.189.245   www.zhihu.com   #北京市 亚马逊(Amazon)公司数据中心 浏览器不能浏览网站。（图） 为什么？ 2.hosts文件设置为： Code: 163.177.158.76  www.zhihu.com   #广东省 广州市 联通
<^k^>  ─> 浏览器可能浏览网站。 为什么？ 3.不设置hosts文件。 浏览器也可能浏览网站。 zz: Qubun …
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  14:00
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> onlylove__: 拜
<FJKong> =.=
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 有关bluez蓝牙链接的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474152 都是bluez 5.36 目标机在bluetoothctl下运行 power on discoverable on pairable on agent on default-agent 主机运行 power on pairable on scan on pair 00:15:83:0C:BF:EB 然后主客机输入一样的PIN，显示 Pairing successful [CHG] Device
<^k^>  ─> 00:15:83:0C:BF:EB Connected: no 此时主客机互相trust对方，再 connect 00:15:83:0C:BF:EB [CHG] Device 00:15: …
<^k^> tryit: 拜有理想的高管
<tryit> ……
<onlylove_> tryit: 高管最近在哪发财
<tryit> onlylove_, 老地方啊
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何上goo gle？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474153 刚回到国内，好像上不去谷 歌啊 大家怎么办的？ 希望还能够看you tube啊 zz: wdlang — 2015-12-01 14:27
<nyfair> 这是傻逼在钓鱼？
<nyfair> 这钓鱼技术也太低了，还加个空格，加反白都靠谱点
<onlylove__> nyfair: 论坛这种缺货多了去了，比方那个毅力菌，简直了，上不了知乎都问是不是被墙
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何上goo gle？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474155 刚回到国内 大牛是如何上google的？ 最好还能看油管啊。 zz: wdlang — 2015-12-01 14:34
<onlylove_> 昨晚开车过政府门口，被两个交警拦下来，示意我降车窗，吓死宝宝了以为自己逆行。结果他啪的敬了一个礼，把手机递进来对我说：您好～请关注一下我们的公众号好吗？
<yunfan> onlylove_: intel问那些也正常啊  你得先做功课嘛
<onlylove_> yunfan: 做毛线功课，我说了，会那些，15K打发乞丐呢
<yunfan> onlylove_: 他又没说要多深
<onlylove_> yunfan: 靠，他要真没要说多深，我还真不惧
<onlylove_> yunfan: 丫的上来先问我高并发，以为他们要搞C100K
<yunfan> onlylove_: c10k就行了啊 这是送分题 因为现在根本靠硬件就行了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 变态的是c10M哦
<onlylove_> yunfan: 然后接着问我PC和操作系统启动流程，差点都详细到信号是怎么走的
<yunfan> 不过这个不怕 耍嘴皮子哥会 因为c10m那个ppt我看过
<yunfan> onlylove_: 什么新号?
<yunfan> roylez: 你上了什么班
<onlylove_> yunfan: 然后问我软中断和硬中断的区别，ring0和ring3
<yunfan> 软硬懂  ring不会
<onlylove_> yunfan: 就是主板上电信号从哪个芯片到哪个芯片
<onlylove_> 我TM简直想咬人
<onlylove_> 最后来个matlab不能用perl
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那你可以反问他是用虚电 还是实际电荷流向 这样就可以顺利过渡到讨论物理了
<onlylove_> 度娘随便一搜一堆mod好么
<yunfan> onlylove_: 而且我估计多半他会愣住
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他说，他们的人，linux很熟，git很熟，然后找个lab support
<yunfan> onlylove_: 问题在于这些题目他也未必要你全都会啊  面试都是这样满天飞地问的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我就想，他们都很熟，要毛线support
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这是国内语境下的“熟”嘛
<onlylove_> yunfan: 假设他们需要support，能support他们的人，你给15k，好意思？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 老实说，我在TI和vmware上班的时候，见过的最多的distro就是ubuntu，因为都是那难看的又难用的unity
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我告诉你他们问100个题目 可能过了10个就行了 lol 不过也不排除真有变态
<yunfan> ubuntu的桌面到底谁在负责
<yunfan> 做得跟狗一样  诶
<onlylove_> Canonical啊
<onlylove_> 整个u都是
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你看看那个mate能用不，还有那个c开头超级长的那个
<happyaron> 不是跟狗一样，而是跟狗屎一样
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正别用unity就是
<happyaron> 不要埋汰狗
<onlylove_> happyaron: 好顶赞
<happyaron> 人家是人类的好伙伴
<onlylove_> happyaron: 对了，最近几天半夜无线总是自己断，什么鬼
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不知道
<yunfan> onlylove_: 都不喜欢  深度还好 但是也有一些狗体验的地方 比如这个搜狗输入法 我网络不好的时候他就卡成狗 怀疑他会回传信息
<yunfan> 关键是回传你就偷偷开个进程来 干嘛影响我打字
<onlylove_> yunfan: cinnamon
<onlylove_> yunfan: 输入法这事情，直接找 happyaron ，人在这呢
<onlylove_> happyaron: 赶紧的，改善没网络时候的体验
<yunfan> onlylove_: 好多次 我晚上都因为这个出字速度卡死而放弃评论了 tmd
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没卵用 又不是他开发的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那你还是用fcitx吧，反正我用原版，有些东西到了国内就变味
<roylez> yunfan: 我加入C社了
<onlylove_> roylez: 恭喜竹席
<happyaron> onlylove_: 深度分发版的我管不了，他们不用官方包，谁知道动了啥
<onlylove_> yunfan: 看样是深度的问题，你要不换个distro
<yunfan> happyaron: 我刚才找到个藏得很深的选项 叫加入搜狗云拼音组件 估计是这个 勾掉了 晚上再看看
<yunfan> 反正那种体验我体验个几天就明白肯定跟网络回传之类有关系
<yunfan> 这帮人是写实现从来不考虑恶劣环境的影响的
<yunfan> roylez: 白奥的c社？
<happyaron> yunfan: 那个IO是async的
<yunfan> happyaron: io也许是 但是如果他非要等词出来或者超时才继续呢？
<happyaron> yunfan: 不会卡主线程
<yunfan> happyaron: 总之我这里的情况就是晚上网络不好的时候 按键以后半天才出来选词 然后选好又半天才出现在输入的地方 额
<yunfan> 像现在又p事没有
<roylez> yunfan: 恩
<happyaron> yunfan: 网络不好的时候云结果根本不出现
<roylez> yunfan: 哪里不都一样
<happyaron> yunfan: 只有得到结果之后才会插入到第二个候选次的位置
<yunfan> happyaron: 那就可能是别的原因了
<happyaron> 嗯
<yunfan> http://haoma.sogou.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2638267  这人说了这个
<ubrl> ⇪ f: openSUSE下使用卡顿 - Linux版综合讨论区 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛
<happyaron> yunfan: 那你有啃掉一个核的情况么
<happyaron> yunfan: fcitx 进程 cpu 占用100%
<happyaron> 一般休眠恢复后可能出现，是个dbus的race conditions，但还不知道怎么搞
<onlylove__> 啃掉一个core……
<onlylove_> 好厉害
<yunfan> happyaron: 没有  我这小机器如果出现那情况 风扇会狂响
<happyaron> en
<yunfan> 靠耳朵就可以诊断 呵呵
<happyaron> onlylove_: 一直select()
<yunfan> roylez: 那你在c社做什么研究
<roylez> yunfan: 研究怎么混日子
<yunfan> roylez: 哪一块啊 不会是unity吧
<roylez> yunfan: cloud... unity搞不懂
<onlylove__> ubuntu cloud？
<nyfair> 好腻害
<onlylove__> 那是啥
<yunfan> 这几天都很不顺啊  我那个二合一的本子 似乎win10偷偷更新 然后babun再也不能用了 重装了好多遍
<yunfan> 现在打算试试flinux
<onlylove__> happyaron: 今天电话面试，intel说他们有个2000行的shell脚本，我听了以后头皮发麻
<happyaron> onlylove__: 我也写过这么长的shell
<yunfan> nyfair: 除了ab站 可有c站啊
<onlylove__> happyaron: 能hold住？
<yunfan> onlylove__: 怕什么 sqlite的代码就是分开开发 最后有个脚本合并成一个超长的源码.c
<yunfan> roylez: 做内核？还是网络
<happyaron> onlylove__: 自己写的没问题
<roylez> yunfan: 网络
<yunfan> roylez: 想不到你还会这个
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我写shell不咋用特技，跟写java似得规规矩矩
<onlylove__> 写了一下午的代码，发现写重了！
<happyaron> yunfan: 不会可以现学
<yunfan> happyaron: 那怎么招进去的
<yunfan> tmd 我们策划说3点开会 结果到现在也没开 等下老子还要去接小孩
<happyaron> yunfan: 要是得啥都懂才能进去，那就得从竞争对手挖了
<yunfan> happyaron: 主席这年纪还会当新手来招么 ？ 还是说这是白奥的人手问题
<happyaron> yunfan: 或者说除了兲朝？
<yunfan> happyaron: 我看hn上说了 技术界存在年龄歧视
<yunfan> roylez: 白奥工资比美国高 你是不是很爽啊
<roylez> yunfan: 爽毛，这里物价比美国贵多了
<yunfan> roylez: 存钱可以多点嘛
<yunfan> roylez: 再说你可以美亚
<roylez> yunfan: 我还没信用卡，用debit卡贵
<happyaron> roylez: 有了工作就可以有卡了吧
<roylez> happyaron: 我想办带卡，需要有这边驾照
<happyaron> roylez: å­¦
<happyaron> roylez: 考
<yunfan> roylez: 办个不就行了
<happyaron> roylez: 我昨天刚开始练
<roylez> happyaron: 懒得考。过几天用办个香港驾照再换
<nyfair> yunfan: d站关了，c站还活着不过也快了
<roylez> nyfair: 什么是d和c？
<cherrot> 同问
<nyfair> http://tucao.cc http://news.diduu.com/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题 Connection reset by peer
<yunfan> nyfair: 叫啥
<nyfair> roylez: 巨佬，包养我
<cherrot> http://www.myhealthbeijing.com/children/my-personal-fit-testing-heres-the-best-pollution-mask-for-me/  发个北京老外对口罩的靠谱评测
<ubrl> cherrot: ⇪  My Personal Fit Testing: Here’s the Best and Worst Pollution Mask For Me » MyHealth Beijing
<tryit> roylez, neutron?
<gebjgd> cherrot, 还好一直买的都是 3m fffp3
<happyaron> cherrot: 面具有啥推荐的呢
<gebjgd> happyaron, 面具没啥用
<gebjgd> happyaron, 良心产品就是3m fffp3
<happyaron> gebjgd: 骑车咋办，还要过滤尾气油污
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那个都行
<gebjgd> happyaron, 帝都能骑车么
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那也得骑啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: fffp3是防尘吧，防油污么
<onlylove_> happyaron: 蠢，躲在家里，然后，remote
<happyaron> onlylove_: 老家现在也并不好
<happyaron> onlylove_: 又不能现在出国
<cherrot> happyaron, 面具3m的呗  只要滤芯好就成了
<cherrot> happyaron, 我觉得面具是最爽的 面部完美贴合
<happyaron> cherrot: 求推荐
<nyfair> 北平有那么夸张么
<happyaron> nyfair: yep
<happyaron> nyfair: 手持站2.5 2200+,10 8600+
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何在ubuntu9,10,11上安装vlc播放器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474157 12和14可以通过软件中心 其他版本怎么安装呢 zz: psv1988 — 2015-12-01 16:56
<onlylove> nyfair: 比你想象的厉害，今天出门就像下雾
<nyfair> happyaron: 赞，快去跑马拉松
<happyaron> nyfair: 求太君不杀
<^k^> yurakucho: 拜高帅穷
<yurakucho> ^k^: 乖
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 装
<yurakucho> roylez: 恭喜入坑
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 15.10的qq安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474159 安装了wine1.7,安装了WineQQ7.8-20151109-Longene.deb，但是根本起不来，报错！ 有没有高手解决一下啊！！！！！ zz: hqting — 2015-12-01 17:33
<Ian|zh_CN> ~whois chenglu
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server 15.10修改网卡名称出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474160 请教各位一下,我在/etc/network/interface修改网卡的名字,结果重启网卡都找不到,说是/etc/udev/rule.d/有个70什么开头的文件,通过它修改,结果发现没有这个文件,手动建立这个70开头的文件
<^k^>  ─> 也不行,麻烦问下怎么才能修改网卡的名称,我现在的网卡不知道怎么回事ifconfig显示的是en …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 新人求助：Ubuntu14.04LTS，频繁死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474161 近期由于学习需要安装了Ubuntu，14.04 LTS，但是每次进去之后用不到半个小时就死机，并且切不到命令行，随后黑屏有如下信息： mce:[Hardware Error]:CPU 0:Machine Check Exception: 0 Bank 4:be0000000080040
<^k^>  ─> 0 mce:[Hardware Error]:TSC 0ADDR 7f5d5a7f0f00 MISC 7f5d5a7f0f06 mce:[Hardware Error]:PROCESSOR 0:40671 TIME 144889123 …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 想用ssh科学上网，但是显示　Permission denied (publickey).  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474163 想用ssh科学上网，但是一直连不上．头大了，搜了两天也没解决问题．请高手指教一下． ssh -v -N -D 7070 guest:guest2421153442060@s4.alidage.org OpenSSH_6.9p1 Ubuntu-2, OpenSSL 1.0.2d 9 Jul
<^k^>  ─> 2015 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for …
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
 * lainme 终于把weechat relay+glowing bear弄好了
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • forum.ubuntu.org.cn＝僵尸站？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474164 forum.ubuntu.org.cn，永远是： ESTABLISHED zz: Qubun — 2015-12-01 20:53
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<darkduck> hi
<ubrl> darkduck:点点点.  21:43
<uuair> ERROR: Unable to open sqlite3 database file for read/write
<uuair>   path must be a string
<uuair> ERROR: Unable to open sqlite3 database file for read/write
<uuair>   path must be a string
<uuair> ERROR: Unable to open sqlite3 database file for read/write
<uuair>   path must be a string
<uuair> ERROR: Unable to open sqlite3 database file for read/write
<uuair>   path must be a string
<uuair> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<uuair> 怎么突然刷屏了这么多。。
<uuair> mysql突然报错，登录的话是这个提示error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<uuair> 我的root有密码啊
<lainme> mysql -u root -p
<lainme> mysql -u root -p
<lainme> test
<ubrl> lainme:点点点.  00:06
<lainme> 好吧。原来是延迟
<uuair> mysql -u root -p是可以进去的
<uuair> 可是网站访问不了msyql了
<lainme> 密码的配置丢了？
<uuair> lainme: 不是，我用密码可以进去啊
<uuair> lainme: 哦，我看看是不是权限
<uuair> lainme: 权限没问题：（
<uuair> nginx里面设置server_name的时候，用*.xxx.com就可以让网站的www.xxx.com以及xxx.com都访问到了吧？
<lainme> *.xxx.com可能只能匹配子域名
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教umount、dd和安装的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474169 1、 印象中遇见两次umount以后挂载点未被卸载，进挂载点里面还有挂载内容，再一次umount提示未挂载，但挂载点确实有东西，会有这种情况么？还是我哪做错了 昨天，在 ～ 目录下 #mkdir root #
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-02
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 求助:寻软件高级管理技巧,网上那些按时间或标记方法不管用.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474171 前言:我用linux 三十五天,还是很用心的,不是计算机专业,也不是这行业,纯业余,但也学了一点点了,可以从我往期贴子中看出还是进步快,自学能力不算差了.希
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Phpstorm10无法调用chrome浏览器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474173 在phpstorm中写好了代码，使用chrome调试时发现无法调用，不知道什么情况啊！请大神指点啊！！ zz: hqting — 2015-12-02 8:34
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助！Ubuntu14.04版本强制关机后无法进入！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474174 如题，本人是WIN7和Ubuntu14.04双系统，在Ubuntu下运行程序突然卡住，不得已强制关机。再次开机后，选择Ubuntu进入，直接黑屏，只有左上角的光标一闪一闪。 求助各位大神，里面有
<^k^>  ─> 非常重要的数据文件。 zz: moon_rui — 2015-12-02 9:09
<kandu> uuair: 不行，匹配不到 xxx.com. 你应该写成  .xxx.com
<kandu> uuair: 这样的话 xxx.com 和 *.xxx.com 都匹配到了
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 安装clamav出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474175 Trying again in 5 secs... ClamAV update process started at Wed Dec 2 18:23:26 2015 WARNING: DNS record is older than 3 hours. WARNING: Invalid DNS reply. Falling back to HTTP mode. WARNING: Can't download main.cvd from db.local.clamav.net Trying again in 5 secs
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 无线网络自动断开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474176 自从全新安装到最新的Ubuntu 15.10后。老是出现这个问题。 右上角的无线图标自动断开，然后敲一下“sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart "又可以自动连接WIFI了。 以前版本可是从未遇到。 详情见附件截图文
<^k^>  ─> 件 zz: szyzln — 2015-12-02 10:41
<iMadper> roylez: 主席, 你入职了啊?
<^k^> iMadper: 拜地產壕
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 渣渣
<iMadper> MangHuo: 渣渣
<iMadper> kandu: 牛牛
<iMadper> onlylove_: 聚居
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许
<iMadper> happyaron: 快了阿荣
<roylez> iMadper: .
<huntxu> iMadper: 渣了个渣
<iMadper> roylez: 乖
<iMadper> huntxu: 不乖
<lainme> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> iMadper: 你请客
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡好
<huntxu> roylez: 你入了哪里的坑
<huntxu> roylez: 不对，你去哪里坑人
<roylez> huntxu: C社
<huntxu> roylez: 袋鼠国分舵么
<iMadper> roylez: 行啊, 煎饼果子
<roylez> huntxu: 差不多吧，反正拿澳元
<roylez> iMadper: 邮寄1吨过来
<iMadper> roylez: 行啊. 给地址啊
<huntxu> roylez: 来做代购吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 你都需要买奶粉了啊?
<roylez> huntxu: 事情太多，忙不过来
<roylez> iMadper: 贵司后台也挺烂的
<huntxu> iMadper: 我喝人奶
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦...
<iMadper> roylez: 是啊.
<huntxu> iMadper: 你收了人头数啊？请客
<iMadper> huntxu: 不是我啊, 是adam啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 我也是最近才知道主席要来我司
<huntxu> iMadper: 鬼，蛋蛋都走了
<roylez> huntxu: iMadper 啥都没干也收半个头
<iMadper> huntxu: 我知道的时候adam都推荐完了好伐
<iMadper> huntxu: 真心不偏你
<huntxu> iMadper: 半个头也要请客
<iMadper> huntxu: adam新工作 + 半个头
<iMadper> huntxu: 他请
<huntxu> iMadper: 他是他那顿，你是你这顿啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 那你来吧, 明天我请
<huntxu> iMadper: 你打电话帮我叫个海底捞上来就行
<iMadper> huntxu: 行啊, 反正也是你付钱.
<iMadper> huntxu: 帮你叫个外卖呗
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: lol~
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你不是出去玩去了么。。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 还没到时候呢
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 赞，带妹子出去玩的壕～
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 恩. 过些天还要带别人家妹子出去玩
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 带别人家妹子！！！ 赞赞
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 应用中心安装matlab失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474177 应用中心安装matlab时网络突然中断，然后到现在快一个钟了也没有一点进展，哪位大大能帮帮忙orz zz: xjw — 2015-12-02 13:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 深层目录更改用户权限与Umask的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474178 用户需求： 俩用户：weblogc 和monitor用户。 系统umask是077 webloic有个日志目录： /home/weblogic/aaaaaa/bbbbb/ccccc/ddddd/eeeee/fffff/ggggg/hhhhh/logs 这些目录层都是700的权限 现在monitor用户需要访
<^k^>  ─> 问这个log目录监控每天生成的日志。 由于那一串目录的权限都是700 ，所以只能一层层的 …
<nyfair> 听说今天北京天气不错？
<iMadper> nyfair: 是的.
<iMadper> nyfair: 简直跟深圳有一拼
<onlylove_> nyfair: 和昨天比就是两个世界
<onlylove_> iMadper: 带别人家妹子！！！ 赞赞
<iMadper> onlylove_: 乖.
<gfxmode> Linux KDE5下Eclipse的窗口字体太大，现在终于设置好了。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: imgtec又出个骗钱的开发板了
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 我们村儿里的北京银行没有那么高级的机器, 前面几十个人排队, 我直接闪了
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 你在哪里办的?
<iMadper> yurakucho: 公司附近啊
<yurakucho> iMadper: 贵司附近并没有啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: 有的. 走二十分钟
<yurakucho> iMadper: 发达地区啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: 是啊.
<yurakucho> iMadper: 在用C++和libcurl写REST... 一个头两个大
<iMadper> yurakucho: 是的, 你的头确实有两个那么大.
 * yurakucho 羞涩
<iMadper> yurakucho: 好玩嘛?
<yurakucho> iMadper: 啥都不会 不好玩
<iMadper> yurakucho: c艹蛮有意思的
<yurakucho> iMadper: 太复杂 两个大的头也盛不下啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: 你不在了, laramie的蓝牙我都得自己修
<iMadper> yurakucho: 别考虑古老的c艹错误用法. 直接学c艹11, c艹11已经是个简单易学的语言了.
<gfxmode> 请教，是否有懂微信公众号开发的大佬？
<iMadper> yurakucho: 小白都可以轻松写出高质量代码.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 跟golang差不多难度.
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  14:41
<onlylove__> yunfan: 就是出ci20的那公司？
<onlylove__> iMadper: 你应该建议adam学c艹艹，比c艹高级多了
<iMadper> onlylove_: 跟我没关系啊, adam是工作需要. 高级不高级没关系的.
<onlylove> 谁来告诉我，百度这货用flash来作甚
<lainme> 随时插播广告？
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 mips的母公司
<yunfan> yurakucho: 为何要用cpp写
<yurakucho> yunfan: 因为同事选了cpp
<nyfair> c艹艹11就是个没有虚拟机的java
<nyfair> 所以干嘛不学我大生锈
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/rust7z
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/rust7z · GitHub
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/813929/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ GAMEKING 3015 电竞防辐射眼镜 98元包邮_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<yunfan> yurakucho: 是做server还是client?
<yurakucho> yunfan: client
<yunfan> yurakucho: curl貌似有很大的坑
<yunfan> yurakucho: 不如在cpp里弄个lua++ 写脚本 :D
<iMadper> yunfan: 没可能的.
<iMadper> yunfan: 引入lua要处理很多非技术问题.
<yunfan> iMadper: like?
<iMadper> yunfan: 除非在团队里有话语权, 或者同事关系很好, 或者项目人很少
<iMadper> yunfan: 大项目你随便引入个lua试试看. 肯定特别多阻力
 * yurakucho lz用了一个c++11的std::to_string()特性!
<yunfan> iMadper: 我觉得你没回答我的问题
<iMadper> yunfan: 又不是一定要回答
<yunfan> iMadper: ä½ èµ¢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4281.html 讲解对联 :     语文老师在台上讲解对联,举例说:"从前某报社曾公开征求'南通州北通州南北通州通南北'的下联,结果投稿信件很多,有句对的很好,就是'东当铺西当铺东西当铺当东西'。"    此时一位调皮的学生突然叫道:"男学生
<^k^>  ─> 女学生男女学生生男女。"    更有甚者:"你吃草马吃草你马吃草草（操）你马。"
<yurakucho> iMadper: MangHuo 刚打电话问了下 整个村儿里都没有 真是村儿啊
<eexpss> 还有这么多挂机的
<iMadper> yurakucho: ... ...
<iMadper> yurakucho: 钱很多的.
<yurakucho> iMadper: 乐乐昨天入坑了
<iMadper> yurakucho: 恩, MangHuo 跟我说了.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 你做的很好.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 这次分你10%.
<iMadper> yurakucho: 以资鼓励
<yurakucho> ......
<iMadper> yurakucho: lol~
<iMadper> yurakucho: 不满意?
<iMadper> yurakucho: 15%?
<eexpss> s.igfw.cc，价格15月/150年，无限流量。有兴趣没。
<yurakucho> 我忙前忙后三个多月...
<iMadper> yurakucho: o
<iMadper> yurakucho: 30%
<yurakucho> ...
<iMadper> eexpss: 没兴趣...
<iMadper> eexpss: 一个ss竟然这么贵
<iMadper> eexpss: 多线程工作,最大限度发挥网络能力
<iMadper> eexpss: 多线程都能出来当卖点了
<eexpss> 额。估计有人需要，玩游戏的需要低延迟
<iMadper> eexpss: 玩游戏要用vpn啊
<iMadper> eexpss: 游戏走socks5需要自己hook的
<eexpss> 很多服务器。不是一个服务器多线程
<iMadper> eexpss: 这种只是failback
<iMadper> eexpss: 并不是链路聚合
<iMadper> eexpss: 不能提速的
<iMadper> eexpss: 这是你开得? 那我就不说啥了...
<eexpss> 其实是单点的。
<iMadper> eexpss: ... ...
<eexpss> 你有免费的账号没。先给我一个再说
<iMadper> eexpss: 美啊
<iMadper> eexpss: 最近都到期了
<iMadper> eexpss: 我司说要弄个公司的
<iMadper> eexpss: 我就懒得自己搞了, 等公司的
<eexpss> 那赶紧买一个，然后分享给我。lol
<iMadper> eexpss: 没掐那
<iMadper> eexpss: 没钱呐
<eexpss> 之前哪个在这里卖账号的呢？还在不
<eexpss> 你会没钱？
<yunfan> eexpss: 你也出来卖了？
<eexpss> 我帮别人推广下。
<yunfan> 最近怎么这么多出来卖的 之前kandu也做这生意
<eexpss> 卖你个胸毛鬼
<eexpss> 之前你不是也买过
<eexpss> 一个账号，有十几个服务器可用呢
<nyfair> yunfan: 来，快给我介绍肉便器
<eexpss> 破乐乐还来这啊
<onlylove_> eexpss: 拜神
<onlylove_> eexpss: 神好久没来了
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  15:44
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Thunderbird，雷鸟不错哦！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474179 因担心附件兼容问题，我的邮件一直都是放在服务器上。今天终于试着将公司邮箱配置在本地了，建立标签文件夹，导入通讯簿等，总体感觉不错。 已发现的两个问题： 1.自定义
<^k^>  ─> 视图中，无“抄送人”列，要知道，很多邮件都不是一对一的简单视图。 2.签名只有一个 …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 如何修改手机更新源?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474180 在电脑是一般用gedit，在手机上安装了gedit，不能运行，出现如下错误： Failed to connect to Mir:Failed to connect to server socket:No such file or directory Unable to init server:无法连接：connection refused (gedit:28879):Gtk-warning
<^k^>  ─> **:cannot open display: zz: plasma2006 — 2015-12-02 15:49
<eexpss> @onlylove_
<yurakucho> eexpss: 什么时候来帝都请我吃饭啊?
<iMadper> eexpss: 什么时候来帝都请我吃饭啊?
<iMadper> eexpss: 你还没见过 imtxc吧?
<iMadper> eexpss: 为了 imtxc 也应该来一次啊
<iMadper> yurakucho: 你说对不对?  ^^
<yurakucho> iMadper: 深得朕心
<eexpss> 来
<yurakucho> eexpss: 你的老微信号抛弃了没? 我要删掉了哈
<eexpss> 谁请客？
<eexpss> 啊。这是谁呢
<eexpss> 蛋蛋。晕死。这破昵称
<yurakucho> eexpss: 你的老微信号抛弃了没? 我要删掉了哈
<eexpss> 抛弃了
<yurakucho> deleted
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  15:55
<eexpss> 好吧
 * onlylove_ 又一次掉线，我错过了啥
<onlylove_> iMadper: 听说你要请神吃饭？
<eexpss> s.igfw.cc
<eexpss> 免费和收费ss账号 s.igfw.cc。要不。都不要我跑了。
<yurakucho> 窝自己有
<eexpss> 那你不借我一个
 * yurakucho 来来来, 组织给Awesome捐款啦, 我大概donate八美元, 谁要一起? 支付宝给我 我帮你捐 名字写你的
<eexpss> 这搞那出啊
<eexpss> 支付宝还有美元账号？蛋蛋转账给我看看
<onlylove__> 王府井那边有个测试职位，给我打两次电话了，她每天也不知道打多少电话，都不记得给我打过
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我刚捐了15刀支持吃虫子的事业
<yunfan> onlylove_: 关键是开多少
<onlylove_> yunfan: 王府井，地脚不错，目测是国企或者外企onsite，测试应该不会开太好，而且ui自动化真的是大坑
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我现在看见selenium我就头大
<yunfan> onlylove_: 主要是你没掌握先进的生产力
<yunfan> onlylove_: 国企就别去了 开不了多少的
<lainme> 一个月没给别人回复邮件了……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我讨厌官僚作风，不然的话当初没准去kingsoft了，现在看，幸亏没去
<onlylove_> yunfan: 先进生产力是啥？
<onlylove_> lainme: 我都半个月没开outlook了，卡
<yunfan> onlylove_: clojure
<onlylove_> yunfan: 现在都是自动生成的元素id，刷新或者返回都能让后面的数字狂加
<onlylove> 又掉了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计intel那边要没戏，那个电话面搞的我很不爽
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我还是继续在这呆着到合同到期再说
<yurakucho> lainme: 囡囡还没毕业啊?
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你这是找打呢，找打呢，还是找打呢
<lainme> yurakucho: 毕业了
<lainme> yurakucho: 证书都领了
<yurakucho> onlylove: 那上班怎么不发邮件 =,=
<onlylove> yurakucho: 我都两周没写weekly report了，就这样
 * yurakucho 才反应过来"地脚不错"是句方言
<onlylove> yurakucho: 我给老大吐槽，2G机器，又要写邮件，又要做测试，eclipse和outlook一起太卡
<onlylove> yurakucho: 方言么，大概？很多人都这么说啊
<yurakucho> onlylove: 我家那边也这么说
<yunfan> onlylove: 自动生成的也有特征的来着 你还是不熟悉玩法而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 2G的机器测试什么 这也太坑爹了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 有时间你和vmwae和informatica的产品玩玩，你就知道了，特别是informatica
<lainme> test
<ubrl> lainme:点点点.  16:42
<onlylove_> yunfan: 能开浏览器就成
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我不跟产品玩
<lainme> another test
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我说的产品，不是产品狗
<onlylove_> yunfan: 是informactia的admin console
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你觉得我有可能用那些东西么
<onlylove_> yunfan: 特别声明，不准用字符定位，因为改一种语言，就会变
<onlylove_> yunfan: 嗯，你大概不会用了
<onlylove_> lainme: 你要把kk测傻么
<lainme> onlylove_: 只是测下高亮设置。换了新客户端
<onlylove_> lainme: weechat？
<onlylove_> lainme: 我在debian下面用默认的，debian给弄啥样就啥样，凑合能用
<lainme> onlylove_: 恩。服务器上装的，然后用网页版的glowing bear去连
<onlylove_> 咋还网页……直接ssh上呗……
<onlylove_> 哦，对了……默认weechat不管超级链接
<lainme> onlylove_: 长时间ssh不会有被干扰的风险
<lainme> 也可以用weechat去连weechat，但是不想在本地设置了。glowing bear也丢服务器
<onlylove> sigh
<onlylove> 我突然想试试ssl连接……
<yunfan> onlylove: 不需要用字符定位 你想的办法太简单了
<onlylove> yunfan: 有啥黑科技，在页面上存在多个长得一样的元素的情况下
<yunfan> onlylove: 绝对不会所有都一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 就算所有都一样 还有前后区分呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 除了那该死的id
<yunfan> onlylove: 那我问你 你考虑到前后问题了么
<onlylove> yunfan: 前后怎么讲？
<onlylove> yunfan: 连上下的div的name都随机的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这些相对位置也可以用来作为selector的参数
<yunfan> 从而让你可以准确选中你想要的某个element
<yunfan> http://conference.perlchina.org/bjpw2009/talk/2326   onlylove 你看 还有这个终极手段
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 基于 Perl + QtWebKit + VDOM 的网页抽取: Beijing Perl Workshop - Sep 19, 2009
<onlylove>  渣网看不了……
<onlylove> 回去再说
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46377
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Enlightenment E20发布，完整支持Wayland
 * onlylove__ 想知道wayland到底比X11强在哪
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  17:33
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  17:33
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 办卡了？
<onlylove__> 还有,wayland 能用forwarding不
<Freebuilder> 不吼
<Freebuilder> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.3mAAZn&id=40756222791&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&_u=2kd71vu849f&abbucket=12&skuId=61408582297 这种鼠标左手握起来怎样？
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ EOSEE 充电鼠标 自带可充电无线鼠标 静音无声 锂电池省电 无限鼠-tmall.com天猫
<kk_> 嘻嘻
<kk_> 大家好
<ubrl> kk_:点点点.  21:02
<tianya9> nobody is here
<guimingyuan> 不不不，有人
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<^k^> BinLi: 拜
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何通过 apt-get install 安装自己的shell程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474184 我写了一些针对自己的shell程序，原本都是直接在电脑里面运行的，但是很不方便的是，没换一次电脑，我就无法再使用这些程序， 现在突然想到 linux 有一个 apt-get install / remove 命令
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-03
<pity> ^k^: help
<roylez> pity: 咋啦
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<roylez> yunfan: 早
<pity> roylez: 没，试试 bot
<roylez> pity: bot也挺辛苦的
<pity> roylez: 今天怎么突然有这感慨？
<roylez> pity: 我只是乱打招呼测试beep_cmd
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • CentOS 用 yum 升级某些软件之后就会自动生效吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474185 yum update 更新了一些软件，它们会自动生效吗？ 我想，如果是当前没有运行的软件，update后再运行时自然就生效了。如果是正在运行中的软件呢？ 我也没太注意哪些软
<^k^>  ─> 件是正在运行中的，哪些是没有运行的。 莫非我得重启一下服务器？ zz: billzt — 2015-12- …
<pity> roylez: .
<onlylove__> http://blog.jobbole.com/95547/
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 别拿指纹当密码，没用！看完你就明白了 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove__> http://blog.jobbole.com/1341/
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 怎样设计靠谱的口令 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove__> 这文章纯粹扯，键盘布局能当靠谱口令？
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  11:19
<xiaoming> topic
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 春晚有感 : 今年春晚好神奇呀,演电视剧的去唱歌了,唱歌的去说相声了,说相声的去演小品了,演小品的不来春晚了。
<MangHuo> 早早早
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Vie> ubuntu-cn 熟悉的人熟悉的你们
<Vie> Hello World, Hello Ubuntu!
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 虚拟机ubuntu apt-get update/install软件无法连接到指定源  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474187 虚拟机系统版本：ubuntu 12.04 问题详情：虚拟机采用桥接模式联网，浏览器上网正常，终端里能ping通指定的软件源， 但是每次采用sudo apt-get update/install软件时，就会
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu系统垃圾文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474190 请问大神，linux系统为什么相对window不会产生垃圾?谢谢各位 zz: kittan — 2015-12-03 13:59
<onlylove_> 这都哪里来的傻孩子，1204现在能更新才怪！
<onlylove_> 还有，谁说linux没垃圾的！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu系统垃圾文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474191 请问大神，linux系统为什么相对window不会产生垃圾?谢谢各位 zz: kittan — 2015-12-03 14:00
<onlylove_> 这TM都谁
<onlylove_> 站出来，我保证不打死！
<onlylove_> 还两联
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 【已发布】基于High Pass在Blender中实现磨皮的模板  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474192 Blender基于High_Pass磨皮.blend.txt zz: yq-ysy — 2015-12-03 14:31
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  15:28
<yunfan> 啊蛋今天没来？on
<onlylove__> yunfan: 这种事情，问我不是很靠谱，我这网一直掉，而且我最近忙，不过他最近nick改的要找你得多敲几个字母
<onlylove__> yunfan: 就是yura开头的那个
<onlylove__> 一个我根本不会的产品，让我写自动化测试，简直了
 * onlylove_ 好想把写了一半的代码提交上去
<lainme> onlylove_: 学会了，你就又多了一个新技能
<onlylove_> lainme: 我都快成vmware产品专家了，vmware没我没摸过的产品
<onlylove_> lainme: 我要是出去说，我测过vmware全线产品，估计能吓跑一片
 * onlylove 要被其他manual测试鄙视到死了
<onlylove> eclipse又死饿了
<onlylove> vmware那边的接口人也不会这产品！
<onlylove> 疯了
<kandu> onlylove: 那好啊，心安理得偷个懒。然后如实报告说没给接口规范嘛
<onlylove_> kandu: 毛，意思是，我要给他解释每一句他看不懂的话
<onlylove_> kandu: 这边有手动测试，她们对产品烂熟，随便找个就能问
<kandu> onlylove_: .. 偷懒不成啊
<onlylove_> kandu: 但是你要给vmware那边交代你做了啥，遇到啥困难，
<onlylove_> kandu: 我现在真想把没写完的代码push到master
 * onlylove_ 头疼，需要去看医生
<kandu> onlylove_: 那似乎也说不出困难啊，有手动测试的人可求助。老老实实干呗
 * kandu 看了这几天 log, 我怎么成卖翻墙工具的了。。
<onlylove_> kandu: 不，手动是没限制的，selenium只能操作web页面，不能操作native client
<onlylove_> kandu: 你前几天不是说卖那啥么
<kandu> onlylove_: 。。那是搜索引擎的一个基础组件。。
<kandu> onlylove_: ...不能用来翻墙的
<kandu> onlylove_: 或者说能翻墙，但只一台机器只限定同时一个连接。这谁会拿去翻墙用
<kandu> onlylove_: 真是日了狗了，我一做搜索引擎的，居然被当成卖 vpn 的
<iMadper> kandu: +1
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG0oBPtyNb0
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Mungo Jerry - In the summertime - YouTube
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 唤醒后鼠标键盘出现僵死情况,想要重装input驱动报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474194 唤醒后鼠标键盘出现僵死情况,想要重装input驱动报错 sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-all 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 服务器无故宕机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474195 服务器每隔几天都会宕机 最近一次宕机zabbix的监控显示宕机前CPU和内存使用率不高 也没有用户登录 看服务器的日志发现服务器启动时的日志记录的时间是硬件时间而不是系统时间 服务器是租用机房的
<^k^>  ─> 要怎么排查?可以从那些方面去排查? zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-12-03 18:58
<Freebuilder> 这几天玛雅好慢
<CyrusYzGTt> maya妹汁？
<Freebuilder> http://img.vim-cn.com/4c/7dda2d2e4488a19cdc6391c688f9fb4698d057.png 谁中过奖？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04下输入法配置不能永久保存的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474198 我的一些个性化设置没法永久保存，设置好后，重新开机后又回到默认设置了，请问如何永久保存我的个性化设置。 例如，我主要在英文状态下工作，输入法默认是按两次shi
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干嘛呢
<knownbad> 不知道呢。
<knownbad> 有个猎头的白痴寄了这个给我。  http://goo.gl/zZBTAi
<ubrl> knownbad: ⇪  Jobs | Johnson Jobs
<gebjgd> knownbad, 卖屁眼？
<knownbad> 比卖屁眼更刺激。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 卖鸡鸡？
<knownbad> 卖你鸡鸡。
<knownbad> 秤克卖，太小了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近在用telegram
<knownbad> 得出去一趟。
<knownbad> 啥东西。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上面不少的群  你应该试试看
<knownbad> 好等等再上。
<knownbad> Telegram还好吧？
<knownbad> 哦，跑了。
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu/debian下免安装的网盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474202 用的所里的台式机，debian，没有权限安装程序，请问有啥不用安装直接运行的网盘啊？ 我知道的一个是ddl-drive，可以直接运行，但是貌似不能更改本地的同步文件夹。 zz: xibei —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-12-04 0:37
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-04
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • linux mint 17.3 更新问题，求帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474203 第1次使用mint, 更新有问题，如下为相关记录，很多被忽略了，也有部分下载失败，换了更新源也解决不了，请求帮助 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com trusty InRelease 命中 http://mirrors.163.com trusty-updat
<^k^>  ─> es InRelease 命中 http://mirrors.163.com trusty Release.gpg 忽略 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn rosa InRelease 命中 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于依赖包的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474205 我一直有这样的疑问： 1、如果说YUM和APT是自动解决依赖关系的很好的机制，它是如何做到的？？有时候我们手动安装DEB包会提示缺少xx，通常这个缺少的东东只是库文件，根本不是对应的软件包。
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • BCM 43a3无线网卡的驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474206 各路大神， 我弄了个dell的xps13，到手后，直接做掉win，安装ubuntu 14.01LTS，其实就是14.03.03？ 一路无话，进入系统，无线不好用啊。 查了一下无线网卡，是broadcom的14e4:43a4，折腾了半天，
<onlylove_> http://top.jobbole.com/31038/?utm_source=blog.jobbole.com&utm_medium=sidebar-top-news
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Swift 正式开源啦！！！ - 头条 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove_> GPLV3
 * onlylove 昨天头疼到半夜，今天继续疼……
<NVID> hello
<ubrl> NVID:点点点.  11:11
<NVID> 额，，，
<NVID> 有人没？
<NVID> ...
<NVID> ...
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 【已发布】Blender调节自然饱和度，不是饱和度，模拟after effects  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474207 发布地址： http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E5%BC%80%E6% ... 4.E7.90.86 视频教程： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQwMjg2MjMwOA==.html 开源模板库_Blender调节自然饱和度四法.png zz: yq-ysy —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-12-04
<onlylove> http://tech.qq.com/a/20151204/030039.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 东芝富士通将合并PC业务 VAIO否认入伙_科技_腾讯网
<onlylove> PC这下坡路走的也太那啥了点
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<ckboss_> Hello world
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 代写情书  : 小赵和小王经过老孙介绍认识,见面之后,印象还好。几天以后,小赵想给小王写封情书,但不知如何谈起,便去找老孙指点。老孙说:"这有何难,我给你打个草稿吧！ "小赵按照老孙起草的情书工工整整地誊清了一份,寄给了小王。小王接到小赵的来信,高兴地拿去让
<gfxmode_> 今天周五啦
<Freebuilder> 笑话怎么只讲一半？
<ckboss_>  笑话怎么只讲一半？
<Freebuilder> 小王接到小赵的来信，高兴地拿去让老孙看：“小赵来信了，我想给他回个信，不知该说些啥？”
<Freebuilder>    老孙说：“这有何难，我也给你打个草稿吧！”
<gfxmode_> 没有笑点
<pocmon> 自己给自己写情书
<stardiviner> test
<ubrl> stardiviner:点点点.  14:40
<onlylove> 今天刚发现，根本不记得在代码里面改了啥
<stardiviner> 大家知道联通封锁了IRC的事情么？
<ckboss_> 常年挂vpn。。。。
<ckboss_> 有网页版的irc可以用
<qxoo> 好神奇啊，第一次使用irc
<gebjgd> qxoo, 不是吧
<gebjgd> qxoo, 新手小白么
<qxoo> 是啊，哈哈，居然还有这么多人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 装telegram了么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近老能在g+上看到贱猫
<knownbad> 装了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给我你的帐号
<gebjgd> knownbad, sm 我
<knownbad> 我换了gmail后就没再看到他了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们的伟大友谊就此结束了？
<knownbad> 没啥，他毕业了。
<knownbad> 加我干嘛，我不上断背山。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 靠
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你倒是想呢
<qxoo> irc可以使用的客户端都有什么呢
<gebjgd> qxoo, google wikipedia irc client
<qxoo> 哦哦，这样啊
<knownbad> apt-cache search irc | grep client
<ckboss_> xchat
<qxoo> 还不少啊
<ckboss_> 随便找一个就好了。。。
<knownbad> 每个人都有各自的标准和品味。
<qxoo> 是啊，现在用的是emacs的一个插件
<ckboss_> emacs操作系统太强大了。。。
<qxoo> 是的，但是学习起来还是很辛苦的，还在努力学习中呢
<MangHuo> 李老板呢
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 李老板这两天忙
 * onlylove__ 终于还是把没测试的代码push 到master了
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 貌似昨天就有人找李老板，李老板借你钱了还是欠你饭了？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • “-bash =/usr/local/java/jdk.8.0_5/bin/java:无法执行二进制文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474209 ubuntu下安装JDK出现错误 #java -version “-bash =/usr/local/java/jdk.8.0_5/bin/java:无法执行二进制文件 java安装路径 "/usr/local/java/jdk.8.0_5" 环境变化设置 #gedit /etc/profile export JAV
<^k^>  ─> A_HOME=/usr/local/java/jdk.8.0_5 export JRE_HOME=/usr/local/java/jdk.8.0_5/jre export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH expor …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46407
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 第13届SUSE Hackweek
<onlylove> 只有一个周，然后，我看到有人要用haskell写OCR
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请问怎么装打印机？高手帮帮我！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474210 我用的是ubuntu15.10系统。才安装的。 打印机可以找到！ 选区_001.png 选区_002.png 请问一打印就停止是怎么回事？ 选区_003.png zz: reejoo — 2015-12-04 16:26
<onlylove__> 论坛总是504啊……
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，今天玩了一天mud摸鱼
<lainme> 一叶前段时间在调整
<onlylove_> 调整毛线，这几天天天504，我单位网渣就算了，住处那可是6M宽带
<lainme> 这网络真赞
<pocmon> 如何判断/dev/video0的状态？（摄像头是否打开）
<onlylove_> lsof /dev/video0?老实说，仅仅是判断谁在访问这文件并不靠谱，不过暂时没想到别的……
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  17:07
<pocmon> onlylove_, 这个命令可以，打开时与关闭时，是有区别的
<pocmon> onlylove, 我是想在conky中显示摄像头状态（是打开还是关闭）
<onlylove> pocmon: conky啊，那我就不知道了
<pocmon> onlylove, 可以通过这个写个脚本，然后在conky中调用 exec显示状态呀
<pocmon> 当摄像头是打开时，会显示出调用摄像头的程序，ID，用户等信息
<pocmon> 如果摄像头没有打开，则不会显示这些信息
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • zabbix自定义key  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474211 测试key时提示: sh: ps aux | grep logicsvr_d | awk '{ print 299306 }' | sort -nr | head -1: command not found zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-12-04 17:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 系统设置-在线账户-添加帐号 中的Google 是否已不可用？（我可以正常上Google）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474212 背景信息：在虚拟机里安装了15.10的简体中文版，也已通过【详细信息-概况-安装更新】更新到现在的最新版。 其他说明：我可以正常上
<^k^>  ─> Google、Youtube、Twitter、Facebook等网站，也通过【系统设置-在线账户-添加帐号】成功添加了 …
<Freebuilder> 以前用笔记本，交换 CapsLock、Ctrl_L 很爽的。现在用台式，为毛交换后没那么爽了呢？难道是因为键盘摆得较低？
<JiangOil> 为啥要交换？
<Freebuilder> 为啥不交换？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于交换空间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474213 是这样的，今天装了ubuntu系统，可是划分交换空间时疏忽了一下。把原整个windows下的整个D盘（大约100G）设置成了交换空间 。现在想问问大神有没有方法能调整一下，把交换空间调整小一点，把剩下的
<^k^>  ─> 空间在重新划分一个分区。 zz: woaittyx — 2015-12-04 19:18
<lainme> test
<ubrl> lainme:点点点.  20:43
<blackshark0> ……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16942.html 教练有方 : 运动员:"我总把球踢得偏离球门,这是为什么?"教练:"这是因为你照着门踢。如果你往别处踢,就有可能让球进入球门了。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求解惑:apt 有个自动清理不需要软件的命令，使用后重启进入修复模式，这危险？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474216 前言:我用linux 三十五天,还是很用心的,自学能力不算差了.希望有人指点.有人回复会邮件提醒,我来反馈详情. 回复 请点击以下链接，我
<^k^>  ─> 希望把各种常见，又难搜到解决方法的问题集中下，方便其它人看，少造点杂乱的贴。 vi …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求解惑:apt 有个自动清理不需要软件的命令，使用后重启进入修复模式，这危险？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474217 前言:我用linux 三十五天,还是很用心的,自学能力不算差了.希望有人指点.有人回复会邮件提醒,我来反馈详情. 回复 请点击以下链接，我
<^k^>  ─> 希望把各种常见，又难搜到解决方法的问题集中下，方便其它人看，少造点杂乱的贴。 vi …
<knownbad> gebjgd: 哪里去了？
<knownbad> 刚刚点名你旷课。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 点毛名
<knownbad> Telegram过重吧？   Android和Windows装载包都超大。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有win
<gebjgd> knownbad, 表示不大
<knownbad> 屁。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 毛
<knownbad> 为何不用微信呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 微信言论不自由
<knownbad> 好吧，这个没得争论。
<knownbad> 恐怖主义不可怕，言论不自由更可怕。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你知道就好
<knownbad> 但有多少人愿意为言论自由付出？   比如换用telegram?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 总会有的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 虚拟机安装后，进入桌面无菜单显示，左边无图标，顶部菜单也没显示，怎么弄出来？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474218 !!!!Ubuntu 14.04 lts 虚拟机安装后，进入桌面无菜单显示，左边无图标，顶部菜单也没显示，怎么弄出来？？ zz: libotao — 2015-
<^k^>  ─> 12-04 23:18
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 拿扫把 : 一个小男孩怕黑,一天晚上,他妈妈叫他去大门口拿扫把。"妈妈,我不敢出去,外面很黑。"妈妈笑笑说道:"不要怕,孩子,有菩萨在那儿,他会保护你的！ ""你确定菩萨在外面吗?"小男孩怀疑的问。"当然,菩萨是无时不在的,你需要他帮忙的时候,他就会出现的。"小男
<^k^>  ─> 孩想了想,慢慢的走到门口,对着外面喊道:"菩萨,你在外面吗?帮我把扫把拿进来好不好??"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  12:42
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 抽象派学生 : 一位醉心抽象派和立体派绘画的艺术学院学生,在画展中花了一小时选画。终于对一幅白底黑点镶铜边框的画大为倾倒。他问:"这幅画要多少钱?" "这是电灯开关！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教安装ubuntu虚拟机报unable to mount root fs on unknown（0，0）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474219 昨天下载好的 ubuntukylin-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso ，今天使用vm10.0.7安装虚拟机，开始试试麒麟之旅。 但是很明显，这个旅程十分的不顺畅。 求教什么引起的这个问题
<^k^>  ─> ？如何解决这个问题？ zz: Makerpol — 2015-12-05 13:34
<yunfan> onlylove__: 进进出出很享受么
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qOyIEdwdAACOK_nBJvsAALrFADMxO0AAI5D504.jpg 这个你不能看啦
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难得的电话 : 总统给我打电话了！！ 太难得了,他都对你说什么??? 他只说了一句话:打错了！！！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小偷偷警察 : 在拥挤的公共汽车上,一个男子发觉有人在偷他的钱包。他干脆指着口袋里的工作证对小偷说:"麻烦你,顺便把这个也拿出来吧。""为什么?""因为我是警察。"
<temp> 有人是做web前端开发的吗?
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求助：如何关闭Ubuntu 14.04.1LTS的3D效果和视觉特效？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474223 我才在一台比较旧的机子上安装了 Ubuntu14.04.1LTS ，第一遍启动没有成功，使用了recovery mode的graphic尝试修复了一下，成功了但是在进入unity后发现自动是3D界面，卡顿到无法进
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-06
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub2引导U盘的livecd  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474225 我下载了一个debian的livecd，我把里面的live文件夹下的filesystem.squashfs解压到我U盘中，作为livecd的文件系统。 然后在ubuntu下使用 Code: grub-install --root-directory=/media/boot /dev/sdc #/media/boot是我给grub2分的分区挂载
<ag55ag> 额我没有问题，我是想看看别人在说什么，为什么根本没有聊天这里。。
<ag55ag> 拿虚拟机装的麒麟
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2payIBtZPAABr0BU8XggAALrMwLypzMAAGvo129.jpg 小鸡鸡为什么变颜色的百度最牛回复
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助：换了xfce4桌面环境 ，今天重启进不去桌面环境，附详情，多图。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474226 操作环境：ubuntu15.10 amd64 +xfce4桌面环境 ，，，，，，，，，，，，，，， 1.昨天换了xfce4桌面环境 ，今天重启进不去桌面环境了 详情： 本想自己进
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • linuxmint17.1开机后自动反复启动截图软件，导致系统假死！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474227 问题如题：进入系统后会莫名假死，期间硬盘灯狂闪，鼠标可动，但对点击无响应。持续数分钟后，状态栏显示有大量截图保存窗口（数十个之多）。此时系
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • linuxmint17.1开机后自动反复启动截图软件，导致系统假死！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474228 问题如题：进入系统后会莫名假死，期间硬盘灯狂闪，鼠标可动，但对点击无响应。持续数分钟后，状态栏显示有大量截图保存窗口（数十个之多）。此时系
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • linuxmint17.1开机后自动反复启动截图软件，导致系统假死！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474229 问题如题：进入系统后会莫名假死，期间硬盘灯狂闪，鼠标可动，但对点击无响应。持续数分钟后，状态栏显示有大量截图保存窗口（数十个之多）。此时系
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • linuxmint17.1开机后自动反复启动截图软件，导致系统假死！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474231 问题如题：进入系统后会莫名假死，期间硬盘灯狂闪，鼠标可动，但对点击无响应。持续数分钟后，状态栏显示有大量截图保存窗口（数十个之多）。此时系
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • linuxmint17.1开机后自动反复启动截图软件，导致系统假死！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474233 问题如题：进入系统后会莫名假死，期间硬盘灯狂闪，鼠标可动，但对点击无响应。持续数分钟后，状态栏显示有大量截图保存窗口（数十个之多）。此时系
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 解决在64位系统下安装googleearth问题的方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474234 一直想装googleearth，但是在安装时总是提示lsb-core无法安装，google了好多网页，都没有找到能解决实际问题的方法。最后还是自己摸索搞掂了 系统：Xubuntu 16.04 64bit，不得不说，这次
<^k^>  ─> alpha版的系统稳定性也不错。 解决方法：直接到http://apt-browse.org/browse/debian/wheezy/main/amd6 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • win7+Ubuntu双系统，昨天给磁盘分了下区，启动时就进入了grub rescue:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474235 win7+Ubuntu双系统，昨天给磁盘分了下区，启动时就进入了grub rescue: 百度找解决方案，都是将grub的引导重新回归正途，可是我到了ls（hd0，msdosx）的时候
<^k^>  ─> ，哪个盘都不行 小白求救，谢谢各位大大了 zz: 湮灭狐狸 — 2015-12-06 17:37
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wtm_iphone> 然而没人
<yunfan> 还是有的
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qsmIdc9eAACkcSM7ntYAALrQwC8-y8AAKSJ804.jpg 客官,您想要点啥~~~
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 老毛桃一键还原，傻瓜式操作 一键轻松备份还原；程序为向导式安装，一键即可实现自动备份或还原系统。操作过程全程自动完成，即  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481853 老毛桃一键还原，是一款傻瓜式的系统备份和还原工具，目前最好用的备份还原工具。它
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 老毛桃唯一官方网站，现已开发出适应现阶段的U盘启动盘制作工具，让老毛桃传承经典，发扬光大。 http://www.lao  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481854 老毛桃唯一官方网站，现已开发出适应现阶段的U盘启动盘制作工具，让老毛桃传承经典，发扬光大。 http://www.l
<^k^>  ─> aomaotao.net/?P1234 zz: wshf — 2016-12-05 10:15
<andyhuzhill> 今天怎么IRC上一大堆人发拉圾信息？
<zwindl> 什么内容？
<andyhuzhill> zwindl, kloeri,        AKA      "Bryan             Ostergaard"         is  a            known     pedophile  and         child   abuser.          Please           report    any      sightings        to            irc.gangste.rs          #tclmafia    .  http://encyclopediadramatica.se/kloeri                   9EQe9Ra/\V*@5lpHt%F\d>[EOL
<ubrl> andyhuzhill: ⇪ Kloeri - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<andyhuzhill> zwindl: 就是这样点内容
<abc_> andyhuzhill: woc
<andyhuzhill> 链接我不敢点
<abc_> andyhuzhill: 有点厉害
<andyhuzhill> 今天一登录上来 就收到好几十条
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，恋童癖
<onlylove> 今天又学到新单词了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 为什么ubuntu的软件与更新里所有源都有两个链接,其中一个多 "(源代码)"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481855 为什么ubuntu的软件与更新里所有源都有两个链接? 两个链接的名字是一样的, 但是其中一个会多一个括号 "(源代码)" 比如: Canonical合作伙
<^k^>  ─> 伴 Canonical合作伙伴(源代码) zz: rav009 — 2016-12-05 12:01
<abc> test
<ubrl> abc:点点点.  12:43
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine下有道词典无法登陆，提示加密失败。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481856 各位老师，小菜又来麻烦大家了。我安装了wine-development 1.9.20-1ubuntu1，之后没有安装任何其它的附加组件，在安装有道词典的过程中在终端中出现了一些err的错误提示，接着就弹出
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<duriantang> PKGBUILD可以不用root权限, 打deb的包可以这么搞么?
<iMadper> duriantang: 为啥打deb包要root权限?
<duriantang> dpkg-buildpackage 会调用make, make install, 然后就要写文件系统啦.
<iMadper> duriantang: 有chroot环境的.
<iMadper> duriantang: fakeroot
<duriantang> fakeroot也是写文件系统的.
<duriantang> 我看到有调用
<iMadper> duriantang: 文件系统用chroot解决了啊
<duriantang> 默认dpkg-buildpackage就开了fakeroot
<iMadper> duriantang: 是啊, 开了啊. 所以我debuild的时候一般就不用输入密码了啊
<duriantang> 我的Makefile里面有个install -d /opt/xxxx, 就挂了
<duriantang> 因为建立/opt/xxxx权限不够.
<iMadper> duriantang: 那就用pbuilder?
<duriantang> 搞笑了,一样的结果.
<iMadper> duriantang: pbuilder给你一样的结果????
<duriantang> install -d /opt/dpkg
<duriantang> install: cannot change permissions of ‘/opt/dpkg’: No such file or directory
<duriantang> 都是到这地方断的.
<duriantang> 和当前用户下install -d /opt/dpkg是一样的.
<duriantang> sudo跑是没问题的.
<iMadper> duriantang: pbuilder跑也会出这个问题???
<iMadper> duriantang: 在pbuilder里面跑会没有/opt目录的权限?????
<iMadper> duriantang: 那你可能是发现pbuilder的巨型bug了.
<iMadper> 这个bug严重到, pbuilder可以直接扔了.
<duriantang> 我加个id,看到跑Makefile是uid=1234(pbuilder) gid=1234(pbuilder) groups=1234(pbuilder)
<duriantang> Makefile很简单, install:里面就一个install -d /opt/dpkg
<iMadper> duriantang: 但是你的pbuilder是chroot过去的环境啊. 在pbuilder里面肯定是有/opt的权限的.
<iMadper> duriantang: 等我创建个pbuilder的chroot环境试试看
<duriantang> 我已经有/opt目录了,是root和root组所有的.
<duriantang> id
<duriantang> uid=1234(pbuilder) gid=1234(pbuilder) groups=1234(pbuilder)
<duriantang> ls -ld /opt
<duriantang> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Dec  5 07:26 /opt
<duriantang> pdebuild跑就是这样.
<iMadper> duriantang: 你login到你的pbuilder环境里面, 看看自己有没有权限写入文件到/opt?
<duriantang> 是有的.
<iMadper> 对啊...
<duriantang> 我用pdebuild
<duriantang> 我看maint-guild上面说pdebuild = pbuilder + dpkg-buildpackage (build in the chroot)
<duriantang> [ Chapter 6. Building the package ]( https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/build.en.html#hierarchy )
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Chapter 6. Building the package
<iMadper> duriantang: 你先创建pbuilder的base.tgz了吗?
<duriantang> 有了,不然跑不到这地方.
<iMadper> duriantang: 那好奇怪...
<iMadper> cc happyaron ^^
<happyaron> 要buildlog
<happyaron> 前面说的没提供啥有用信息……
<duriantang> [ Ubuntu Paste ]( http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/4223698 )
<duriantang> 目录和Makefile文件 [ Ubuntu Paste ]( http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/4223699 )
<iMadper> happyaron: 你开始snap打包了吗?
<happyaron> duriantang: 你这个应该install到debian/tmp/opt/dpkg 下
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有
<happyaron> iMadper: 打snap包基本简单到不需要智商
<iMadper> happyaron: 只不过很多interface还没有实现, 会遇到好多坑而已
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，我还是坐等实现interface的人慢慢搞
<happyaron> 估计还得搞个一年+
<iMadper> happyaron: 一年加未必够.
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在还在收集需求阶段.
<iMadper> happyaron: steam竟然跑去flatpak了.
<duriantang> sudo pbuilder login 进去想干嘛都行.
<happyaron> iMadper: 233
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过snap挖坑速度挺快的, 才一年, 坑就比deb还多了
<happyaron> 因为有mvo和lool
<happyaron> 你看unity8，一群nokia余孽瞎搞ing
<happyaron> 这堆货早晚第二次被裁
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu的串口连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481859 我用一台笔记本通过usb转232 接在一台ubuntu pc串口上面， ubuntu开机的时候，笔记本的crt会有初始的bios打印，就是让你按del 进入boot设置什么的， 然后之后就什么打印没有了，ubuntu系统是肯定能进去的（
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu的串口连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481860 我用一台笔记本通过usb转232 接在一台ubuntu pc串口上面， ubuntu开机的时候，笔记本的crt会有初始的bios打印，就是让你按del 进入boot设置什么的， 然后之后就什么打印没有了，ubuntu系统是肯定能进去的（
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 哎, 我office这边太多nokia前员工了, 不好吐槽
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu的串口连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481861 我用一台笔记本通过usb转232 接在一台ubuntu pc串口上面， ubuntu开机的时候，笔记本的crt会有初始的bios打印，就是让你按del 进入boot设置什么的， 然后之后就什么打印没有了，ubuntu系统是肯定能进去的（
<duriantang> 改了Makefile, 在前面加上了$(DESTDIR)也不行.
<happyaron> iMadper: 233
<happyaron> duriantang: 默认的$(DESTDIR)
<happyaron> 是空的
<happyaron> 可能你需要 DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<happyaron> 哦你说makefile
<happyaron> 反正是makefile的问题...
<duriantang> 测试只要有一个可以写入的DESTDIR就没问题了的.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • x220安装linux 使用过程中会突然变卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481862 deepin ubuntu都会这样，应该跟发行版无关 syslog里面似乎没有有用信息， vmstat观察到的磁盘io cpu占用看起来也正常， 那debug这类问题应该从何入手？ 怀疑是有一些节能之类
<^k^>  ─> 的bios设置导致的，但目前没有什么证据支持这个假设 = = zz: icelee123 — 2016-12-05 17:34
<luozijun> ~~~~
<luozijun> :time
<luozijun> \time
<luozijun>  /time
<luozijun> @^K^
<luozijun> hi
<ubrl> luozijun:点点点.  17:42
<duriantang> 装个iotop, 卡的时候看看什么在跑着.
<luozijun> duriantang: 卡的时候就输入不了 `iotop` 拉。
<duriantang> 冻住了?
<luozijun> duriantang: 我瞎说了，我没有碰到过这种情况～
<luozijun> 有人了解 FFMPEG 吗？
<duriantang> happyaron, 打包过程中生成的文件没被清理掉.
<happyaron> duriantang: 需要自己清理
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • java在fierfox跟chrome不能使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481863 请问java在16.10里面如何安装，怎么用vpn总是不能正常调用java，求大神指导！ zz: duxy — 2016-12-05 18:12
<duriantang> dpkg-buildpackage改不了输出目录.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS版本安装后不能显示桌面，求指导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481864 本人小白，在依据网上方法制作了Ubuntu启动盘后进行了系统安装，可是开机只能显示桌面背景。不知道该怎么做？ zz: 大德鲁伊 — 2016-12-05 18:49
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 电脑安装Ubuntu12.04,开机的话老黑屏，只能从recovery model进！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481865 各位，自从安装12.04以来，从正常模式进的话，一进去就黑屏，如果真要进去的话，得将笔记本电脑屏扣下，在打开，扣下再打开好几次，今天发现
<^k^>  ─> 扣下的时候有几行字，上面写着Power management discrepancy；中文意思是电源管理矛盾！ zz: w …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 切换用户以后软件不能使用 PATH一样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481866 如题。用dpkg 装的软件 ln -s /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime3 创建链接 sublime3 /usr/share/applications/sublime.desktop 创建桌面快捷方式 一个用户可以正常使用sublime3 另外一个不能。请问为什
<^k^>  ─> 么？ root 和一个用户下 /optsublime_text/sublime_text 、 sublime3、usr/bin/sublime3 都能打开sublime 另 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 如何获得显示器的物理尺寸？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481867 xrandr 可以得到 Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192 这个是显示器的分辨率，如何知道我的显示器是21寸，还是21.5寸？ zz: whaha — 2016-12-05 20:58
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求问 联系TD340服务器上怎么安装Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481868 通过U盘进系统之后sudo fdisk -l 可以看到硬盘信息，但是在安装的时候好像是不能识别分区 zz: muzixin — 2016-12-05 21:12
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求问 联系TD340服务器上怎么安装Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481868 通过U盘进系统之后sudo fdisk -l 可以看到硬盘信息，但是在安装的时候好像是不能识别分区 zz: muzixin — 2016-12-05 21:12
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-06
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 文件读取  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481870 我有一个文件v01.txt，其中有5列，并且是按照数字顺序。我想把文件分成10个文件。请问如何循环？ for ((i=100;i<111;i++)) do awk -F, '{if( $5 == $i ) print($1,$2,$3,$4,$5)}' v01.txt >v01_$i.txt echo $i done 不知道怎么
<^k^>  ─> 回事，出来的结果都是空的。即 $5 == $i 貌似不管用 zz: wnyh — 2016-12-06 8:55
 * pity 最近 irc 里老收到 irc.gangste.rs 的留言，是 Freenode 被恐怖份子攻击了么？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 首次启动无法识别无线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481871 笔记本型号thinkpad t460s，现在的问题是：首次开机通常都无法识别无线网卡，需要重启1~2次才能识别并正常联网。 我的电脑相关信息如下： Code: jerry@jerry-ThinkPad-T460s ~ $ uname -a Linux j
<^k^>  ─> erry-ThinkPad-T460s 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux Code: …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • shtter无法启用编辑功能，libgoo-canvas-perl 无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481872 系统：linux mint 18 cinnamon，shutter可以正常安装，但是无法使用编辑功能，提示需要安装GOO：canvas，libgoo-canvas-perl。但是我在安装这个软件包的时候提示出错
<^k^>  ─> ，install -f也无法解决问题，请大神帮忙看看，谢谢。 Code: jerry@jerry-ThinkPad-T460s /lib/firmware …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 深度截图能不能安装到ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481873 感觉深度截图非常好用，界面也很清晰。怎么把它安装到ubuntu？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-12-06 11:04
<onlylove> TMD,一不小心点了AD上去了，google垃圾
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何删除轮廓边界的红色？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481874 我将图片的背景换了，选择图片的时候，没有选好，导致头像的轮廓边界有红色，请问，如何清除这些红色？ zz: whaha — 2016-12-06 12:10
<yamazaki> why do irc channels have like 100+ people and no one chatting
<abc_> yamazaki: which channel?
<iMadper`> yamazaki: no good topic I think.
<iMadper`> yamazaki: And most of people are working.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两万与一个 : 夫妻俩在谈论《三国演义》。妻子说:"曹操率领81万人马下江南……"丈夫听了,立刻纠正说:"不对,人家是83万人马。" 妻子说:"是81万。" 丈夫说:"是83万。" 两人争执不下,干脆去取书。丈夫上炕取书时,把被窝里睡得正香的孩子踩了一脚,孩子哭起来,妻子
<^k^>  ─> 说:"该死的,把娃也踩死了！ " 丈夫听了,不耐烦地说:"两万人都叫你给说没了,还在乎这一 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • bash通配符无法使用?搜到的"set -o noglob" 和"set +o noglob"无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481875 bash通配符无法使用?搜到的"set -o noglob" 和"set +o noglob"无效 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-06 16:32
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • bash的*匹配时会忽略掉某些文件名?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481875 bash的*匹配时会忽略掉某些文件名? bash通配符无法使用?搜到的"set -o noglob" 和"set +o noglob"无效 奇怪的是在特定目录下才出现通配符无效的情况 那个目录是我用adduser username 刚添加的 home目录
<^k^>  ─> Code: echo * 好像确实没有被扩展 但是cd到其它目录就有正常的内容了 shell环境是 sudo su 进 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [已解决,感谢7楼]bash的*匹配时会忽略掉某些文件名?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481875 bash的*匹配时会忽略掉某些文件名? bash通配符无法使用?搜到的"set -o noglob" 和"set +o noglob"无效 奇怪的是在特定目录下才出现通配符无效的情况 那个目录是我用adduser username
<^k^>  ─> 刚添加的 home目录 Code: echo * 好像确实没有被扩展 但是cd到其它目录就有正常的内容了 shel …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助！！ubuntu14.04下如何将binutils2.24-5升级到binultils2.26  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481876 如题： 现在因有需要，需要ubuntu14.04下如何将binutils2.24-5升级到binultils2.26. 求大神指导！ 蟹蟹 zz: studentstella — 2016-12-06 17:15
<c0> ls -la
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • ubuntu使用reprepro工具创建一个远程仓库时  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481878 ubuntu使用reprepro工具创建一个远程仓库时，怎么想ubuntu源仓库那样，添加那四个文件到仓库里面？分别xxx.deb, xxx.dsc; xxx.debian.tar.xz; 和 xxx.orig.tar.gz。 xxx.deb和xxx.dsc可以用reprepro的指令
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑的懒女友和雷哥们 : 我女友她跟我打电话时,经常说"嗯",而跟我聊qq时经常说"哦"。我问她为啥,她说,打字的时候"嗯"要按两下,"哦"要按一下,打电话时,"哦"要张嘴,"嗯"不要张嘴。我没有见过比她再懒的了。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘安装，无法进行分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481882 我用U盘进行ubuntu的安装，通过UEFI的形式进入了ubuntu的安装界面，但是在之后的分区时，显示没有足够的磁盘空间，也就是说没有识别我的硬盘（事先已经分了1T的空闲硬盘）。我是一个500G的SSD
<^k^>  ─> +4T的机械硬盘 其中win10安装在了SSD上，空闲的磁盘空间是从机械硬盘上分下来的。请求帮 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.04如何设置窗口分屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481884 类似win上的win+方向键 或者centos7上的crtl+alt+方向键 能将窗口显示设置成只占一半屏幕，方便同时使用多个窗口， ubuntu上该要怎么做？ zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2016-12-06 23:34
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 消化不良 : 一个人因消化不良,请医诊治。 医生:"应当吃容易消化的肉类,最好是小鸟,因为它的身体是不停地动着的。" 病人:"那要是有更好的肉类呢?" 医生:"什么?" 病人:"我内人的舌头！它一天到晚不停地动着。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 图形界面突然出现黑底白字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481885 显示器使用的是LVDS接口，开机后会在图形界面显示出白底黑字，在终端操作的话，它会打印的更多。如果不操作，就不再出现。 请各位帮忙分析一下原因，及解决方案。多谢大家 显示如下： 5
<^k^>  ─> 10153413650675065.jpg 76339031386935788.jpg zz: blaider — 2016-12-07 11:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 关于 linux下的ClamAV的杀毒相关的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481886 最近有个问题，事情是这样的，起因是工作上经常用到U盘传东西，但是处于心里有洁癖的，想安装一个杀毒软件查杀U盘是否病毒的，想ClamAV是否能不能主动查杀U盘里面
<^k^>  ─> 的文件，意思是只要U盘插入我的电脑，ClamAV就主动查杀U盘，我找了一些资料，可是未能 …
<onlylove> iMadper: 你这几天怎么有时间了
<iMadper> onlylove: 来找人
<onlylove> iMadper: 找谁啊 imtxc ？
<iMadper> onlylove: 找首席, 不过他不在...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不常来以后，首席也神出鬼没的
<iMadper> onlylove: 以后我常来
<iMadper> onlylove: 我新东家要求我必须来freenode
<onlylove> iMadper: 下午来看看吧，没准下午就来了
<iMadper> onlylove: 也不算新东家, 应该说新manager.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你啥新东家……
<iMadper> onlylove: 你看我的cloak
<onlylove> iMadper: 又高升了阿，现在一月几狗了
<iMadper> onlylove: 半狗
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是assignee, 不是employee
<onlylove> iMadper: 这不科学
<onlylove> iMadper: 来vmware和我玩harbor吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 你房贷现在压力山大吧？好像之前就在哭穷
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在工资少了
<onlylove> iMadper: 日子岂不是更难过
<onlylove> 又配错LDAP
<onlylove> 果然干活不能分心^
<iMadper> onlylove: 是啊. 但是linaro给我wfh啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在不用去公司
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在这边干一段时间吧, 我最近主要精力不在工作上
<iMadper> onlylove: vmware离我家太远了, 我过去一趟要两个小时
<iMadper> onlylove: 每天四个小时在路上...
<iMadper> onlylove: 接受不了啊. linaro不用去公司上班, 每天帮我节省几个小时的通勤, 我可以多打几盘dota跟 imtxc
<iMadper> violetzijing: 伐开心啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 撒？
<violetzijing> iMadper, 来推一盘瘟疫公司啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不了, 我打算圣诞节请假一周, 来盘文明
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为何此权限(0750/drwxr-x---)可以让"username"用户访问和查看?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481889 为何此权限(0750/drwxr-x---)可以让"username"用户访问和查看? 用户"username"并非root的同组用户,为何也能访问username目录? Code: username@debian:/media$ stat username   File: ‘username’
<^k^>  ─>   Size: 4096         Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   directory Device: 802h/2050d   Inode: 261636 …
<violetzijing> iMadper, 僵尸病毒推不过去，已经推了一个多星期了
<iMadper> violetzijing: ... ... 那你还有心情上班????
<violetzijing> iMadper, 要有希望，看到人类这么反抗病毒，还有什么事能阻碍我上班呢ˊ_>ˋ
<iMadper> violetzijing: 好多啊, 比如地铁故障
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何发生OOM时优先终止特定用户进程?(求简单方便,不用自己写脚本的方法)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481890 如何发生OOM时优先终止特定用户进程?(求简单方便,不用自己写脚本的方法) zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-07 12:50
<onlylove> iMadper: 一个星期你就想打一盘文明？我看得再加一周
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<iMadper> onlylove: 没事, 我假期多
<iMadper> imtxc: violetzijing: http://wx2.sinaimg.cn/mw690/694c5670ly1fai2by9shvj20gg0m0gnp0.jpg   乐视离职排长队...
<violetzijing> iMadper, 可以可以……
<onlylove> iMadper: 多大事，蛐蛐乐视
<onlylove> iMadper: 中国人多，每天入职一大堆，离职一大堆
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/79732/firebug-stop-develope-and-maintain
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Firebug 宣布不再维护，讲不出再见！ - 开源中国社区
<violetzijing> oh……
<violetzijing> firefox 自己的调试工具不好用啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 最近开始挺好用的了吧?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 感觉一如既往得不好用啊，可能是 firebug 用习惯了
<onlylove> violetzijing: 人都invite你用了，你就用下嘛
<violetzijing> onlylove, _(:з」∠)_
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 现在医院都说把病人当亲人家属 : 现在医院都说把病人当亲人家属！医院做到了！ 他把病人口带里的钱当自己亲爹的钱了！ 想拿多少拿多少！
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QGIS软件的等高线插件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481892 我的版本是2.8.6 wien 问题描述：[img]/home/kbg/桌面/2016-12-07%2014-42-15屏幕截图.png[/img] 提示没有 python numpy, matplotlib, and shapely。 经验如下： Ubuntu下安装numpy 、 matplotlib及shapely （1） ap
<^k^>  ─> t-get install python-numpy apt-get install python-scipy （2） 安装matplotlib，需要先安装其依赖的包libp …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QGIS软件的等高线插件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481893 我的版本是2.8.6 wien 问题描述：[img]/home/kbg/桌面/2016-12-07%2014-42-15屏幕截图.png[/img] 提示没有 python numpy, matplotlib, and shapely。 经验如下： Ubuntu下安装numpy 、 matplotlib及shapely （1） ap
<^k^>  ─> t-get install python-numpy apt-get install python-scipy （2） 安装matplotlib，需要先安装其依赖的包libp …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QGIS软件的等高线插件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481895 我的版本是2.8.6 wien 提示没有 python numpy, matplotlib, and shapely。 经验如下： Ubuntu下安装numpy 、 matplotlib及shapely （1） apt-get install python-numpy apt-get install python-scipy （2） 安装matplotlib，
<^k^>  ─> 需要先安装其依赖的包libpng和freetype 1）安装libpng: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev 2）安装freetyp …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QGIS软件的等高线插件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481896 我的版本是2.8.6 wien 提示没有 python numpy, matplotlib, and shapely。 经验如下： Ubuntu下安装numpy 、 matplotlib及shapely （1） apt-get install python-numpy apt-get install python-scipy （2） 安装matplotlib
<^k^>  ─> ，需要先安装其依赖的包libpng和freetype 1）安装libpng: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev 2）安装freety …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QGIS软件的等高线插件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481897 我的版本是2.8.6 wien 提示没有 python numpy, matplotlib, and shapely。 经验如下： Ubuntu下安装numpy 、 matplotlib及shapely （1） apt-get install python-numpy apt-get install python-scipy （2） 安装matplotlib
<^k^>  ─> ，需要先安装其依赖的包libpng和freetype 1）安装libpng: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev 2）安装freety …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QGIS软件的等高线插件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481898 我的版本是2.8.6 wien 提示没有 python numpy, matplotlib, and shapely。 经验如下： Ubuntu下安装numpy 、 matplotlib及shapely （1） apt-get install python-numpy apt-get install python-scipy （2） 安装matplotlib
<^k^>  ─> ，需要先安装其依赖的包libpng和freetype 1）安装libpng: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev 2）安装freety …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QGIS软件的等高线插件安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481899 我的版本是2.8.6 wien 提示没有 python numpy, matplotlib, and shapely。 经验如下： Ubuntu下安装numpy 、 matplotlib及shapely （1） apt-get install python-numpy apt-get install python-scipy （2） 安装matplotlib
<^k^>  ─> ，需要先安装其依赖的包libpng和freetype 1）安装libpng: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev 2）安装freety …
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • ubuntu 16.04拨号上网编译不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481900 在选Y的时候老是出问题，是什么原因造成的 本人新手。 zz: narrow5 — 2016-12-07 16:54
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31963.html 鸡精 : 两只母鸡在聊天,看到一只公鸡无精打彩的走来,母鸡问:"咋地了?没精神?" 公鸡说:"做点生意！" 母鸡问:"做啥生意累这德性啊?" 公鸡不好意思的说:"嗯……卖点鸡精……"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6528.html 新式疗法 : 病人向医生诉说:"我太痛苦了。在梦里我总是看见成群的鬼蹲在我家的栅栏上,每天晚上免不了如此,我该怎么办呢?"医生问:"你的那些栅栏是木头的吗?"病人点点头。医生干脆地说:"赶快回去,把栅栏削尖！ " 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu-14.04-amd64怀旧定制版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481901 这个版本基于ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso 由于对用户界面和dash搜索都不喜欢，所以直接把unity换成了gnome-flashback。 *主要改进 修改了系统会话管理器， 删除了libreoffice等几个自带的软件， 安装了
<^k^>  ─> 闭源的解码器。 下载地址：http:// pan.baidu.com/s/1miCYSa8 /WineAppDB0/iso/Ubuntu-14.04.5-amd64_1207.iso …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-08
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求教smplayer播放视频时出现少h264解码器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481902 这问题是在opensuse上出现的，但是在opensuse论坛上或贴吧上都没有人理会，只好发来这里了。 想用kde桌面，但是Kubuntu对fcitx和ibus有冲突还是什么，装上的fcitx输入法用不了，不删ibus不
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求教smplayer播放视频时出现少h264解码器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481903 这问题是在opensuse上出现的，但是在opensuse论坛上或贴吧上都没有人理会，只好发来这里了。 想用kde桌面，但是Kubuntu对fcitx和ibus有冲突还是什么，装上的fcitx输入法用不了，不删ibus不
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 200多个用户怎么登录?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481904 机房的系统改成kvm瘦客户平台，服务器平台上制作创建模板系统，从模板复制生成38台虚拟机，对应各个学生机， 学生有200～300多，每个学生用自己的账号登录，就需要在模板创建200多账户 14.04 u
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine成功运行ps6，但是在打开个别的psd文件时，会崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481905 我用wine安装绿色版PS6,可以正常启动，我试着随意编辑了一个多图层文件也没有问题，但是当我导入以前的一个PSD文件时，却崩溃了。如果我新建一个psd文件，然后再打
<^k^>  ─> 开就没有问题发生。请各位老师帮助一下。谢谢！ 1.png 2.png 3.png 4.png 5.png 6.png 7.png 8.png 1 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • 窗口显式双菜单栏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481906 问题描述： 今天开机系统应用程序窗口为双菜单栏，其它应用程序（如eclipse、android studio）没有此问题。如图1 zz: cocolee — 2016-12-08 10:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS版本安装后不能显示桌面，求指导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481907 我自制Ubuntu16.04 LTS版本的U盘启动盘安装启动后，不能正常进入桌面，只能看到桌面背景图片。 启动后是可以进入桌面并且登录的，但登录后只有桌面背景。 切
<^k^>  ─> 换到指令界面也能够登录。 个人感觉是安装成功的，因为到安装的最后一步时是可以进 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 分享一个自己的sublime text3配置，下载即用(对新手非常友好）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481908 其实主要是侧边栏的配置效果，自己也在网上找了好久。如果用现在我这个效果，很简单就能实现，我把插件和主题以及配置文件全部打包（里面有使用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我只属于你一个 : 一对麻雀站在树上对方,一只在哭,另一只着急地劝慰:亲爱的,你听我解释,我脚上的环是动物保护协会给我戴的,真的不是结婚戒指,我只属于你一个!
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 绑定mac地址下linux无法连上路由，win可以  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481909 路由：锐捷，为单位公用，网管中心负责绑定mac，连接无需密码，别人无法进入控制界面. 电脑：win10和ubuntu双启动。 曾经是可以连的，大约在15.10时还可以，升级到16.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 手动创建XMind快捷方式无法执行，直接运行执行文件是可以的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481911 下载了XMind8绿色版本，直接运行执行文件能够打开，然后想创建快捷方式，但是运行快捷方式报错，初步估计是和java权限有关系，求大神协助解
<^k^>  ─> 决； 1.png 2.png zz: guikeyy — 2016-12-08 15:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4534.html 珍奇动物 : 课堂上,老师问:"同学们,谁能说出一种南非的珍奇动物?""北极熊！ "小娜不加思索地站起来回答。"孩子,"老师和蔼地对小姬说,"在南非是找不到北极熊的。""我知道！ "小娜说,"正因为这样,北极熊在南非才是珍奇动物嘛！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • sudo 后使用 > 进行输出从定向的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481912 sudo echo 111 > 1.txt 发现写入 1.txt 的时候并不是root 。这是什么情况？有 > 重定向的时候如何让写入的目标也是root呢？（不su到root运行） zz: zhangjint5 — 2016-12-08 19:07
<mao> 这个服务器也有ubuntu的人么
<mao> 也有ubuntu频道唉
<dsoyet> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> dsoyet, ?
<dsoyet> Relaed:
<dsoyet> gebjgd: still in Germany?
<gebjgd> dsoyet, yes
<dsoyet> still a Java Developer?
<gebjgd> dsoyet, i am not a java develop, never
<gebjgd> dsoyet, first fix your stupid chinese input method, then go back here to start a talk
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 意外灾难 : 有个手臂骨折的农民,向护士叙述发生意外的经过。他说那天他在田里工作,觉得胶鞋里有个石头,于是便在田间的高压电塔旁,一手扶着铁塔,一边猛力摇着他的腿。碰巧有个工人经过,见他身体在抖动,以为他触电,便拾起木棍用力打他的手臂,于是他来到了医院。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 覆盖安装ubuntu16.04，家目录无法自动挂载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481914 原来用14.04,升级16.04失败后，用ubuntuISO映像覆盖安装16.04,装系统的boot和home都划在/下了，怎么把他们挂到旧的目录上，原来都是分开来，而且自动挂载的。求助 还有，原来没有分lin
<^k^>  ─> ux-swap的，新装的又在/下占了我5.8g的置换分区。怎么删除linux-swap，把空间划到根目录/？ …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-09
<BeeBuu> freeflying~~~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 下次会做好 :     新婚之夜,一对新人送出宾客。新娘说:"没有招待好,请大家多多包涵！ "新郎说:"这次没经验,下次会做好！ "
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  10:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要账 : 哈博肯先生借给邻居克瑙科先生100马克,可是一个月过去了,他还未收回这批款。他经常到邻家去,但是每一次克瑙科夫人总是说:我丈夫不在家。 一天,他看见克瑙科先生站在窗前,便按门铃进去。他对克瑙科夫人说:今天你丈夫总在家吧,在窗帘后可以看见他的头！ 那
<^k^>  ─> 一定是误会。夫人回答,每当他外出的时候,总是带着头去的。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 系统启动黑屏，nomodeset后发现提示存储空间不足？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481917 各位老师，我这两天安装了wine，然后为PS无法打开个别PSD的问题纠结，今天早上开机却发现一直黑屏，硬盘灯也不亮。按着网上的方法在启动菜单中加入了
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libroffice输入数字却自动粘帖剪贴板的内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481918 libreoffice5.1中,输入数字或=号却自动粘帖剪贴板的内容,只有关闭libreoffice后重启才能输入数字,但过一会儿,问题又出现了,系统是ubuntu16.04.1, 这可能是libreoffice的一个
<^k^>  ─> bug,不知道怎么解决.. zz: ethan2016s — 2016-12-09 13:47
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 跪求帮忙，ubuntu下如何使用微软ISA 代理实现apt-get的更新？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481919 小弟的困惑： 公司提供微软ISA作为公司员工上网的代理，公司有一个部门在ubuntu平台下做开发，时常用到apt-get安装程序及更新。公司的ISA代理无法
<^k^>  ─> 在ubuntu下满足apt-get的使用。 网上搜索到解法是ubuntu本地安装和配置NTLMAPS访问ISA服务器 …
<Walker_d>  /j #ubuntu-cn
<Walker_d> monoDevelop 如何连接mysql 做C#
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 加密的网络能用wpa连上，但是校园网和CMCC这些不用密码的反而连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481920 我用的是wicd，连寝室路由器的无线网和其他需要加密的网络都能连接，但是连接学校的校园网和CMCC ChinaNet这些不用密码的就一直卡在
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 加密的网络能用wpa连上，但是校园网和CMCC这些不用密码的反而连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481920 我用的是wicd，连寝室路由器的无线网和其他需要加密的网络都能连接，但是连接学校的校园网和CMCC ChinaNet这些不用密码的就一直卡在
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 如何用python实现网络上的自动投票功能？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481922 想用python实现网络上的自动投票功能，比如微信、门户网站上的投票。 自己现在没有学过python，想通过学习python，实现上述的功能。 希望大家多多指导。 主要通过业余时间学习pyt
<^k^>  ─> hon，选择python主要觉得python有点意思，目前从事芯片验证工作，算是有些其它编程语言的 …
<Walker_m> ,
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何让dm-tool在切换用户时不需手动登录?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481923 如何让dm-tool在切换用户时不需手动登录? 我这就算目标用户的密码是empty也照样切换到greeter zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-09 18:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oVKIYBXxAACmbML_JZUAALq-gIbzREAAKaE441.jpg 要不要把字写得这么形象啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装MT4时出了问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481925 我在安装MT4的时候出现一个窗口问我要服务器，登入名，密码的问题，我已经尝试输入了，但是，还是不能继续安装，请问这里有人试过安装MT4？ zz: chongchinon — 2016-12-09 21:01
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gebjgd> 这频道死的可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 光光
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 关于解压的问题。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481931 我的朋友用email给我传了一个文件，该文件本来是一个linux的安装包的压缩文件，但是分成了四份，解压时无法正常解压？ 怎么办呢？ 下面的文件是截图： zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-12-10 7:4
<^k^>  ─> 7
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGtCIaQiqAAHcnmWhV08AAMY3QCIHG4AAdy2354.jpg 转
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rtOIXD6sAAeHSa-WtfMAALrTgNv8hYAB4dh727.gif 家里有个这样的爹,好危险！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • [Qt] it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481933 This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb". 今天下了一个Xnview图片软件（tgz），解压到opt目录后执行时出现如上提示，经过搜索后得知这是Qt打包时，p
<^k^>  ─> latforms目录路径有问题。手动把platforms目录移到跟Xnview执行文件相同位置即可。 zz: flwwater …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 新打开的窗口被顶部条遮住了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481934 窗口刚打开的时候，新窗口的关闭按钮、最小化、最大化那部分被桌面顶部条挡住了。 zz: leafseelight — 2016-12-10 16:35
<danzizi> 大家好
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  18:09
<CC-guest> >.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 听小提琴音乐会 : 一个父亲带着刚满三岁的儿子去听小提琴音乐会,看到一半时儿子突然问父亲:爸爸那个人什么时候才能把那个大木箱子锯断呢?
<pabitel> 测试，能收到吗
<pabitel> 有人吗
<ubrl> pabitel:点点点.  20:23
<pabitel> 机器人啊，
<Walker_m> 怎么会是机器人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狗名 : 妻子:"我想给小狗起个名字叫'拜伦',母亲说这样会侮辱了这位诗人；后来我想把你的名字改给它,母亲又说不好。"丈夫:"你的母亲真好。"妻子:"她说这样会侮辱了小狗。"
<MY2> 嗯哼
<MY2> 请问有人在吗?
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-11
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • a patch can not use?who can do it  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481938 today the chinese input is broken. so use english to say it. there i download a patch to let the mupdf can continuous the PDF file that the original source cannot. there is the patch i use patch -p1 < filepath but it can not ok. who know how to use it. there
<^k^>  ─> is the return of the command : patch -p1 < ./mupdf-continuous-scrolling.patch can't find file to patch at input line …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 手机上3G网络，为什么IP地址是固定的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481939 每次都是这个ip地址：119.147.225.205 （图） 固定不变！ 上网地是：广东江门市， 电信竟然分配个湛江市ip地址？ 这是什么原因？ zz: ipajhsa — 2016-12-11 7:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.04突然花屏，之前好好的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481942 我已经安装成功了，用了几天了，昨天晚上还没事，今天一早开机就花屏，可以进那个输入密码的界面，但背景不是ubuntu的桌面，而是那种密密麻麻的点点，输完密码进去以
<^k^>  ─> 后，右上角那个什么更新的提示框还能弹出来，除此之外就是花屏，然后再过一会进变成 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 想在一处 : "亲爱的阿贝,我今年四十四岁。我在想,要是能遇到一个年龄同我相似而没有任何坏习惯的男人就好了。""亲爱的阿芬,我也在这样想。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小费 : 一阔少问酒店的侍者:你最多一次得过多少小费? 100美元。 阔少立即掏出200美元递给侍者:下次再有人问你谁给的小费最多时,可别忘了提我的名字。对了,那100美元是谁给你的? 也是您,先生。
<MY> hello
<ubrl> MY:点点点.  15:21
<MY> ubrl: 机器人?
<ubrl> MY,
<MY> what?
<MY> ubrl: test
<ubrl> MY,
<MY> ubrl: test
<ubrl> MY,
 * MY 
 * MY 讨厌机器人
<MY> test
<ubrl> MY:点点点.  15:23
<MY> a
<MY> abc
<MY> cc
<MY> hi
<ubrl> MY:点点点.  15:23
<MY> you are
<MY> 点点点
<MY> 点点点.
<MY> ubrl: a
<ubrl> MY,
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 寡人回来了，仍旧是只老菜鸟  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481946 没记错的话 06年开始接触Ubuntu 到现在已经10年有余，期间不断的安装、卸载、安装、卸载，貌似就没有好好的用过。。惭愧啊 到现在仍旧是老菜鸟一只 唉 希望本次能把Ubuntu一
<^k^>  ─> 直用下去 鼓励我吧 WPS已经安装正常，字体安装完成 目前就会用简单的几个命令。。。 s …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装NV驱动一个多小时了 还没有安装完成  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481947 图片还不让上传。。。 前几天也是卡在这个位置了 一直没有安装完成 风扇呼呼的转着 然后重装了好几次 今天手贱 又给安装NV驱动 仍然有问题 我就哭了！ zz: 帅de
<^k^>  ─> 没人要 — 2016-12-11 18:38
<snowden> anyone here hacked me before?if it is true i don't blame you,i just want to make sure it is just a hack no other reasons.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恋爱男女冷笑话 : 一大学女生和男友分手,说:"我又找了个体育系的男朋友,咱交往一年,你得给我2000元青春损失费。"男生惧怕其"体育系新男友",又想找个方式出口气。交钱那天,姑娘与新男友到场,前男友带了10个男生,每人走过来给姑娘200块钱,三四个过后姑娘就哭得
<^k^>  ─> 不行了,新男友也分了。
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 如何可以获得右键菜单里的内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481948 就是不同的应用程序或者文件文件夹右键的内容 在哪里可以找到 zz: liku — 2016-12-11 21:10
<danzizi> 大家好
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  21:47
<zwindl-> danzizi: 你好
<danzizi> zwindl-, 你好啊
<danzizi> android 不死 宏内核的未來
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 16.04 无法正常开机，文件系统检测过不去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481949 本人小白一只，安装了ubuntu 16.04(U盘启动安装的）,win7和Ubuntu的双系统，Ubuntu引导的WIN7，开始一些正常。后面要运行一个程序，可能有点大，有点卡时间较长，卡住了，没有正
<^k^>  ─> 常的关机，然后重启ubuntu时，就启动不了了。 重启时跳出的第一个界面显示的是 [...][...] …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-04
<phoenixlzx> 喵啦咪
<phoenixlzx> 这个频道还有活人嘛~~
<Noeru[m]> 人人人
<Noeru[m]> 还有什么中文IRC频道吗？
<phoenixlzx> 我就还在隔壁 #archlinux-cn 了
<phoenixlzx> 或者 hmmm 要来玩 minecraft 吗~ 还有个 #kedama
<Noeru[m]> 我也在隔壁
<Noeru[m]> phoenixlzx: 感谢
<Noeru> https://mastodon.social/media/sunbui0WrJRXA0w6c3Y
<ubrl> Noeru: ⇪ image/jpeg
<Noeru> Riot.im这个设计很。。。
<stonty> ,,,
<stonty> R there any Chinese online?
<dzll[m]> I am...
<rackleen> i am , too
<stonty> I'm just a Rookie.
<stonty> Even I cannot write programs with the syntax of the C language.
<rackleen> reading and learning
<stonty> Emmmmm...
<stonty> Why do most of people would rather to use the QQ
<stonty> I think some command in the irc is more convenient then the QQ.
<stonty> :-)
<rackleen> can you speak chinese?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-05
<gucht> .... .- .-.. ---
<xixitalk> 请教一个问题：我的系统上vim，每次打开文件，下面都显示：类似 :3R 字符。 重新安装vim还是这样。
<rack> 重新安装或者复制他的提示网上找答案
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-07
<mayli> this chan is so dead
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-08
<\u> iMadper: 更新了下 https://maskray.me/blog/2017-12-03-c++-language-server-cquery
<ubrl> ⇪ f: application/octet-stream
<hy__> help n*
<hy__> help noke
<hy__> help -l
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-09
<Isolde> iMadper`: 早啊
<cgolly> /
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 。
<\u> iMadper`: Emacs 用户看看 https://debbugs.gnu.org/cgi/bugreport.cgi?bug=29619 把xref-find-references加到xref-prompt-for-identifier的呼吁需要更多人支持
<ubrl> ⇪ f: #29619 - Fwd: [xref.el] Add `xref-find-references` to `xref-prompt-for-identifier` - GNU bug report logs
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-10
<deakin> clear
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-03
<mutou> ls
<shiqiang> i am zhushiqiang
<syq> shiqiang: huanying\
<syq> 这里闲杂是鬼城
<syq> pity_: hi
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-04
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<syq> ubrl: 怎么还是i686?
<ubrl> syq,
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-07
<xhw514> ssrdfcgvjhlj jcl;l';
<xhw514> \
<opennis> 大神们，遇到个棘手问题，我用xterm，但是以前可以往上滚动很多历史记录的，现在只能看到最后84行，有解么？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-08
<FishOneeyed> /names
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-09
<andrewzhang> 可以输入中文吗？
<syq> 可以
<syq> andrewzhang: utf8的世纪了
<andrewzhang> 非常好。我是Ubuntu菜鸟，07年从Ubuntu 6.4光盘开始用的。
<syq> andrewzhang: 伪菜鸟
<andrewzhangyf> 这里为什么这么安静？
<andrewzhangyf> 你们现在使用18.04，还是18.10？
<syq> 以及是鬼城了
<syq> andrewzhangyf: 这里基本没人用ubuntu
<andrewzhang> 什么是鬼城？
<ubrl> andrewzhang: define:鬼城 not defined.
<andrewzhang> 算了，不聊了。这里都很安静。
<syq> andrewzhang: 这里用arch的最多
<syq> 基本没人用ubuntu了
<andrewzhang> arch不好用。
<andrewzhang> 除了应用比较多，安装起来巨麻烦。
<syq> andrewzhang: 话说你闲得蛋疼，用linux干嘛
<andrewzhang> 办公、写文档、看资料
<syq> andrewzhang: linux能办公？
<andrewzhang> 是呀。我exchange邮箱、office都搞定了。
<andrewzhang> exchange邮箱用evolution；office的表格、PPT用libreoffice，word用wps。
<syq> 不是工作需要，用这玩意真蛋疼
<andrewzhang> 用了好几年了
<syq> 你是某黑心老板，不舍得买windows吧
<andrewzhang> 电脑原装的windows被我删了。今年新买的电脑的windows10不太友好，经常自己升级，烦都烦死。装ubuntu放心
<andrewzhang> clear
<andrewzhang> 闪了
 * ztidus 
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-03
<xiaoye> ubuntu16.04 LTS UI卡顿问题
<xiaoye> 哪位打算给我个优化方案  小弟谢过
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-05
<u0_a109> l
<u0_a109> 有人么
<u0_a109> 怎么安装
<u0_a109> bye
<omx123> 😃😃😃
<omx123> 我来啦
<omx123> 有人在么？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-06
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> qiao: 赵老板
<imadper> contrun[m]: 彪割
<contrun[m]> 手动抠鼻
<jio> who
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-07
<Atokk> 😃
<Atokk> 我又回来啦
